# [Official] Fractal Design Node 304 Owners Club



## SohcSTI

I love Fractal Design cases. So clean!


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Is there any way to have an optical drive? I still buy physical discs now and then.


----------



## listen to remix

Holy crap...First the Prodigy Case and now this one. Makes me regret my mATX build.


----------



## funfortehfun

The size of this is only a bit larger than the Sugo's. This case isn't a monstruo like the Prodigy, either. I can see this as being a pretty good case. I'm digging the brushed aluminum, too.
And hurrah, Fractal Design stepped up to remove the frickin' _5.25 drive bays_


----------



## Scorpion49

My question is, when and where can I get one?


----------



## subnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SohcSTI*
> 
> I love Fractal Design cases. So clean!


Use an external drive, alot of them are USB powered and bootable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> My question is, when and where can I get one?


No word on this yet.


----------



## adjas

very beautiful case, very well designed.
My next build will be in this case.


----------



## drBlahMan

Nice case *but* would of been even better if those front fans were 120mm, imo








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> Is there any way to have an optical drive? I still buy physical discs now and then.


Buy usb external optical drive & follow these instructions...*How to Boot from the USB CD Drive*


----------



## aCe_eXtreME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet*
> 
> Use an external drive, alot of them are USB powered and bootable.


this , who uses a cdrom? i havent in years , if i needed to i use a temp one. there has not been one in my case for atleast 9 years. its noisy and wastes space.

u can use virtual cdrom program , there are many free out there that work great.

NICE case love the simplicity of lay out and how the back fan is almost made for water cooling. i wonder how "sturdy" or solid the case actually is . that would be a seller for me if it the frame feels solid


----------



## nexxusdev

dont get the front dual 92mm. They have space for a 120 or even 140


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> And hurrah, Fractal Design stepped up to remove the frickin' _5.25 drive bays_


The Array doesn't have 5.25" bays either, which is, AFAIK, Fractal's oldest case. This new case actually seems like a replacement for the Array - a little larger and some layout improvements, but overall very similar.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusdev*
> 
> dont get the front dual 92mm. They have space for a 120 or even 140


Actually, they don't: the PSU sits in the front, with the exhaust to the side - much like the SG07/08. That's 87mm of the 210mm height of the case, leaving just 123mm. Add in structural bits and material thickness and 92mm is the largest standard size fan that will fit.

As for fitting a dual 92mm rad in front - you'd lose all the HDD bays _and_ you'd be limited to a video card with a shorter PCB. But it seems doable.

It's a nice case, if a little on the larger side for ITX. Aesthetically, probably the best 'shoebox' style case yet. I'd take this over the SG07/08.


----------



## Riou

Wow that is so gorgeous!


----------



## thehidecheck

Actually, word on the street is this will be available august. As a potential future build, Iv'e done a fair bit of snooping and I like what I see. Some less obvious characteristics: It will fit tall coolers(even the d14 with a few mm to spare), airflow looks fantastic, it comes with fractal silent r2 fans(pretty quality stuff), it comes with dust filters for the intake, psu, AND VGA, will retail about $90, comes with a 3 speed fan controller(at the back), and most importantly(;D) amazing gpu ventilation.

Now for my only niggle, psu placement. Dont get me wrong, I agree with the front mounted psu, its the only way to keep an itx form factor with adequate cpu cooler space(I myself prolly gonna stick a havik 140 in there). The problem lies in power cable pass through. Because of this, the psu back cannot sit plush with the left side panel. In pushing the psu towards the middle of the case, gpu clearance will be an issue with power supply cables with psus greater than 160mm in length. I almost think I would have prefered the psu sit plush with the side panel and have a cutout for the power cable pass through to come outside the case. In doing this, or having cutout plates enabling this to be done, they could either allow larger psus or (a greater point)they could keep the 160mm maximum but cut the width of the entire case.

Regardless of my suggestions for this one small niggle, I still think this is a sexy sexy case and should be considered an alternative to the bitfenix prodigy if you want to keep things aircooled.


----------



## osaft

NO 5,25''







...that saves a lot of space and keeps the front clean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> The Array doesn't have 5.25" bays either, which is, AFAIK, Fractal's oldest case. This new case actually seems like a replacement for the Array...


The Array is ment to be an...an Array. It was somehow natural for it to leave out the optical.
It first came out without the support of dual-slot cards. _Because it most likely only needed to fit a RAID card..._

This case however is for your main PC. With tower cooler, big PSU and long graphicscard.

I really dont think the Array would be replaced by that.


----------



## 2002dunx

But there was loads of room under the HDD cage in the Array to squeeze an optical drive in, my PSU sits under there in mine. Allows me space for my H90 cooler.

dunx

P.S. Don't need another, but like the addition of USB sockets


----------



## snikki

I really love the design of this case. I've been planning on doing a SFF build and this will definitely be the case I'll be using. I googled it and found more pics at anandtech. Link---- [=http://www.anandtech.com/Gallery/Album/2033][/]


----------



## Jayrock

Just as I was about to buy the bitfenix, I saw this thread. Def opting for this instead. Thanks for the post!


----------



## staryoshi

A little large for an ITX case, but it's interesting. I prefer ones that use SFX PSUs now that Silverstone is rockin' out the nice 450w units. At least it isn't a gargantuan "SFF" case


----------



## enkay




----------



## thehidecheck

Just saying, there is no reason not to stick a ASUS Mars III in there


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehidecheck*
> 
> Just saying, there is no reason not to stick a ASUS Mars III in there


isn't that thing tri-slot?
nevermind.


----------



## mingqi53

Oh this looks nice, and a bit more practical than the Prodigy (though I wish they offered a mesh front like the Prodigy) when it comes to size.

Love the fact that there's no 5.25" bay, I'd carve them out of my Vulcan if I was any good at modding! No need for CD/DVD drives when you've got bootable flash drives and all your games are downloadable


----------



## mybeat

When/Where will this be available?
This is soooo gona replace my Sugo SG05, due to hopefully easily removable dust filters in front and filtered side in front of a GPU (Had to duct tape one on SG05 due to it being a dust magnet).


----------



## GAMERIG

this is a good looking! but SG08 is a dead gorgeous jaw! IMO..


----------



## NothingToClick

I like the fact that the top part of the case is free from any ventilation.
This saves even more desk space as it allows me to put some stuff on top of this case (e.g. A4 paper tray).
I really hope it's got good temperature level. Looking forward to its reviews!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

_Daaaamn_.

That makes me want to make my system ITX.


----------



## Analog

It has been 4 weeks since this was posted. Any word on when it will hit the stores?


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusdev*
> 
> dont get the front dual 92mm. They have space for a 120 or even 140


Only if you had another place for the psu..._Watch the video_


----------



## nexxusdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Only if you had another place for the psu..._Watch the video_


oh haha. Just thought of this. You can invert fans and draw air in though the 120 in the back and exhaust out the front. coupled with aio cooler should be great


----------



## SI51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Analog*
> 
> It has been 4 weeks since this was posted. Any word on when it will hit the stores?


I don't remember where, but I read August of this year.


----------



## Nuzart

Would anyone happen to know if I could squeeze a M184 Rad on those 92mm fans?


----------



## subnet

I emailed support a while back, no response.


----------



## Nemesis429

Looks like a nice case, with decent airflow and it can fit a decent sized cpu air cooler!


----------



## psyclum

i could be wrong, but i don't see air filters....


----------



## Hillskill

Looks very nice. I own an Array and it's an excellent case. I don't miss the optical drive at all and for the couple of occasions a year I need one I can use a USB one.


----------



## BBEG

Actually, if you use an SFX PSU like Silverstone's then you could use dual 120s with a little trimming of the top ledge of the PSU bracket. I'm not entirely sure if gaining two 120s is worth losing ATX PSUs.

This case is giving me all kinds of ideas. Does anybody make lower density (a la SR1) 92mm rads?


----------



## Nuzart

Not losing anything by going SFX PSU.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=342


----------



## She loved E

Do want. Someone buy & review plz.


----------



## Nuzart

I plan to







(buy at least)


----------



## subnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Actually, if you use an SFX PSU like Silverstone's then you could use dual 120s with a little trimming of the top ledge of the PSU bracket. I'm not entirely sure if gaining two 120s is worth losing ATX PSUs.
> This case is giving me all kinds of ideas. Does anybody make lower density (a la SR1) 92mm rads?


I believe *Magicool* makes a single 92mm and a dual 80mm both at 14fpi. Hwlabs makes a dual 80 and 92mm but at 20fpi

A SFX PSU is 63.5mm in height while a typical ATX PSU is 86mm so you end up with 114.5mm of room with a deficit of 5.5mm. You might get away with it by cutting a bit off the top but you still need to factor in the radiator enclosure so you'd be looking at a required space of ~125mm which would be a very tight fit indeed.

But heck we won't know till this is out:


----------



## enkay

Quote:


> Hi ,
> 
> The Node 304 is soon ready in the production and available in the major markets ca mid to end of september.
> In which country are you located?
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Jens Harnisch Sales Director


----------



## Doomtomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> The size of this is only a bit larger than the Sugo's. This case isn't a monstruo like the Prodigy, either. I can see this as being a pretty good case. I'm digging the brushed aluminum, too.
> And hurrah, Fractal Design stepped up to remove the frickin' _5.25 drive bays_


That's good but Lian Li beat em to it.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> That's good but Lian Li beat em to it.


I don't know the timeline, but the array has no 5.25" as well


----------



## esseun

Here is what I got from Fractal Design. They responded quickly to my email:
Quote:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> The Node 304 should be available in the US at the end of September (MSRP $89.99) and the Node 605 will be available in October (MSRP $159.99). Both will be found at Newegg, NCIX.us, and Micro Center. I don't have the exact data for the CFM of the fans installed in the Node cases but they do get sufficient intake to cool the system. Should you have any other questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to call or email.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Ryan


I like this case. It can fit a megahalem and the airflow will be very smooth (front to back)

My only problem is, with fan filters in front of the 92mm fans AND a vent-less fan intake design, is the cpu cooler going to get enough air from the outside?


----------



## SI51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esseun*
> 
> Here is what I got from Fractal Design. They responded quickly to my email:
> I like this case. It can fit a megahalem and the airflow will be very smooth (front to back)
> My only problem is, with fan filters in front of the 92mm fans AND a vent-less fan intake design, is the cpu cooler going to get enough air from the outside?


SIIIIIIICK


----------



## Comenius

Looks like a really cool case. Looking forward to some hands on reviews and build logs once it's available for purchase!


----------



## Miptzi

want one. BADLY


----------



## LucifersLoofa

I have money begging to be thrown at this case, and it's not ready yet!!! Better not be slow getting to Australia!


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucifersLoofa*
> 
> I have money begging to be thrown at this case, and it's not ready yet!!! Better not be slow getting to Australia!


Get in line


----------



## LucifersLoofa

Unsure if actually going to steal my case line or just trollin

also the e-mail back from Fractal yesterday said they would be in stock with distributors (Anyware) early October


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucifersLoofa*
> 
> Unsure if actually going to steal my case line or just trollin
> 
> also the e-mail back from Fractal yesterday said they would be in stock with distributors (Anyware) early October


PC Case Gear said the same thing. Now I'm just waiting for them to get the ST45SF-G so I can start sleeving it. Yes, going a SFX even though it can take ATX.. just want the extra space.. have been considering watercooling it.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1285564/first-time-water-cooling-node-project/


----------



## FlashFir

What would you guys say to:

i5-3570k + 7950 + SFX PSU? Would that be pushing it in this case? Thermals? GOSH LOOKS SO SEXY


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> What would you guys say to:
> i5-3570k + 7950 + SFX PSU? Would that be pushing it in this case? Thermals? GOSH LOOKS SO SEXY


Depends what SFX PSU. And what cooler. but I'd say it'd be more than fine.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> What would you guys say to:
> i5-3570k + 7950 + SFX PSU? Would that be pushing it in this case? Thermals? GOSH LOOKS SO SEXY


i5-3570K is 77W standard, even extremely overclocked should be below 140W. 7950 is less than 200W. So the 450W SFX Silverstone ST45SF or ST45SF-G should be plenty.


----------



## Kosire

OCTOBER?! omg, I can't wait that long!


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kosire*
> 
> OCTOBER?! omg, I can't wait that long!


My wallet does









New mobo, CPU, case, PSU, HSF, GPU perhaps = yowzas. $700???


----------



## LucifersLoofa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> PC Case Gear said the same thing. Now I'm just waiting for them to get the ST45SF-G so I can start sleeving it. Yes, going a SFX even though it can take ATX.. just want the extra space.. have been considering watercooling it.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1285564/first-time-water-cooling-node-project/


Did PCcasegear give any indication on pricing??? I'm guessing it would be similar to a Define Mini, but that's just a guess


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucifersLoofa*
> 
> Did PCcasegear give any indication on pricing??? I'm guessing it would be similar to a Define Mini, but that's just a guess


My email:
I double dare you to get this in when you can! http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&prod=94 Also an estimated price? I look forward to hearing from you.

Their reply:

Hi Daniel,

[Challenge Accepted Image]

I have forwarded your request onto the Australian Fractal Design distributor and I will let you know as soon as we have received a response in regards to pricing and an ETA.

Please let me know if there's anything else we can do for you in the meantime.

Best regards,

............................................................................

Hello again Daniel,

The Australian distributor has just gotten back to us and stated that they aren't expecting to receive their first shipment of Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Cases until October. Once we are able to secure a more specific ETA and finalised pricing, we will be able to begin accepting pre-orders through our website.

Best regards,

That being said, It is RRP for 69 Euro so I'd assume we'd be looking at paying ~$120-$140 AUD.


----------



## LucifersLoofa

Well then. that's the ( . Y . )'s


----------



## Miptzi

any news on this baby?


----------



## aadk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> any news on this baby?


Emailed Fractal Design and this was their reply:
Quote:


> The Node 304 should be available in the US at the end of September or early October (MSRP $89.99) and the Node 605 will be available the end of October (MSRP $159.99). Both will be found at Newegg, NCIX.us, and Micro Center.


----------



## Archngamin

I'm interested in the node 605, it looks like a beautiful HTPC and would great next to a nice minimalistic receiver. .


----------



## snikki

Hi all, came across this review today! http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2012/09/19/fractal-design-node-304-review/1







Reading it atm.


----------



## lurker2501

Love it. Poor cable management options though, which is quite predictable in such a form-factor.


----------



## Shogon

The next PC I build, has to be a mATX or ITX based. All of these small cases coming out really make me want one in the future so badly. After getting my XL define, there build quality is amazing.


----------



## brasslad

OK, rain on the parade time, just to be contrary,

Very good looking case.. I like using full size power supplies for the cost advantage.

That said SFX makes more sensein a case like this.

Eliminating the 5.25 bay seems to mean eliminating cable mangement. Thanks but I prefer more cable stuffing space for a case with a full size power supply. Same/same space for 120mm fan(s). No one mentions this.

Really smaller gets expensive fast, I have a budget problem with that.

The Falcon Tiki is interesting (in a "what money can do" way) :






http://www.falcon-nw.com/desktops/tiki

http://www.techspot.com/news/49140-tiki-micro-tower-pc-packs-i7-3770k-gtx-680-and-a-granite-base.html


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasslad*
> 
> OK, rain on the parade time, just to be contrary,


I'll rebut then.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasslad*
> 
> Very good looking case.. I like using full size power supplies for the cost advantage.
> 
> That said SFX makes more sensein a case like this.


You shouldn't use an SFX PSU with a 13"+ case since the 450W limit of SFX PSUs would mean that you can't get some of the super long behemoth cards like the 6990/690.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasslad*
> 
> Eliminating the 5.25 bay seems to mean eliminating cable mangement. Thanks but I prefer more cable stuffing space for a case with a full size power supply. Same/same space for 120mm fan(s). No one mentions this.


Buying a PSU with proper length cables or properly planning which PSU to buy is essential for any mITX build. You can stuff the cables elsewhere if you really need to (like the 3.5" area). The limit on the PSU is 160mm for non-modular and less than 160mm for modular types. You have to plan this out anyways and there are PSUs that meet either requirement. Proper planning will save you on the cable management headache and there is not much that a 5.25" bay will do to alleviate the problem.

Not exactly sure what you mean about that last sentence. I'm assuming it is about the 92mm fans. They make sense because using a 120mm fan would cause the case dimensions to balloon out in other directions. I don't know very many rectangle fans so using two smaller fans next to each other is sometimes necessary.







This also makes sure that the HDDs get plenty of air. I know most people won't have 92mm fans on hand but Fractal Design is known for including very quiet fans with their cases.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brasslad*
> 
> Really smaller gets expensive fast, I have a budget problem with that.
> 
> The Falcon Tiki is interesting (in a "what money can do" way) :


A large portion of that price is the granite base. SFF is a niche and trying to move in uSFF is only going to incur more costs. With more volume though, prices will eventually go down. Usually the engineering and design is harder on a SFF level than a normal mid-tower+ level.


----------



## subnet

First review is out:

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2012/09/19/fractal-design-node-304-review/1


----------



## Miptzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet*
> 
> First review is out:
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2012/09/19/fractal-design-node-304-review/1


OLD

lol

I mean, already posted....


----------



## Nuzart

CAN I HAVE IT ALREADY!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## NorCa

Oh... good bye my interest in SG-08, ATX PSU! woot


----------



## aadk

Hey guys, I have great news. So I was really impatient and decided to just tweet at Linus to see if he has any word on this case's release. This was the tweet
Quote:


> @LinusTech ty for this. Btw, do you have any info on when the Node 304 is releasing? They said end of September but it's not out yet. Thanks


This was then his reply
Quote:


> @alfonsoandrada Available at @ncixdotcom in a day or two


I got super excited so I checked their website and they actually do have it listed already but its just back ordered. Pricing is kind of odd though since Fractal Design told me in an email it would be $89.99 and NCIX has it listed at $114.27. Whatever though, I'll probably still order it haha

LINK

Enjoy


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aadk*
> 
> Hey guys, I have great news. So I was really impatient and decided to just tweet at Linus to see if he has any word on this case's release. This was the tweet
> This was then his reply
> I got super excited so I checked their website and they actually do have it listed already but its just back ordered. Pricing is kind of odd though since Fractal Design told me in an email it would be $89.99 and NCIX has it listed at $114.27. Whatever though, I'll probably still order it haha
> LINK
> Enjoy


For any Aussies interested, I emailed FD this week and they said it was Arriving at anyware suppliers in Perth and Melbourne next week.

What I asked
Quote:


> Hey Fractal Design,
> Could you give me an ETA of when you are expecting the Node 304 to be available in Australia?
> Cheers,
> Daniel


Response
Quote:


> Hello Daniel
> 
> Thank you for your mail.
> 
> Anyware in Perth and Melbourne are expecting containers to arrive next week to harbor, so they are really close.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Fractal Design


----------



## DuckieHo

I wished the used the extra space a bit better....

Next to the PSU, on the side.... maybe an optional bracket to hold more HDDs?
Across the top... maybe an optional bracket to hold more HDDs, if you don't use a very tall HSF.

I hope to get this case and probably will just fab my own brackets.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> I wished the used the extra space a bit better....
> Next to the PSU, on the side.... maybe an optional bracket to hold more HDDs?
> Across the top... maybe an optional bracket to hold more HDDs, if you don't use a very tall HSF.
> I hope to get this case and probably will just fab my own brackets.


Thing is, not everyone wants HDD space. I for one am actually removing all the HDD bays.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1285564/first-time-water-cooling-node-project/


----------



## Miptzi

waiting to import this baby

finally my gaming and media builds will fuuuuuuuuuuuuuusion.... HAAAAAAA


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Thing is, not everyone wants HDD space. I for one am actually removing all the HDD bays.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1285564/first-time-water-cooling-node-project/


I'm with ya on that one. No more HDD's for me. SSD's from here on out with the way their pricing is.

On a side note I'm totally using this for my 5 and 7 year old niece and nephews AMD APU gaming build. I used to own the Fractal Design Define Mini and I have to say it is the single best quality case I have ever owned and I've been through quite a few.


----------



## SI51

This is now available for order from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009LHF4FO/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> I'm with ya on that one. No more HDD's for me. SSD's from here on out with the way their pricing is.
> On a side note I'm totally using this for my 5 and 7 year old niece and nephews AMD APU gaming build. I used to own the Fractal Design Define Mini and I have to say it is the single best quality case I have ever owned and I've been through quite a few.


If you're using 6 drives.... then you're most likely using the case for a server. In that case, using SSDs is pointless....


----------



## LucifersLoofa

For all you attractive Australians on here, pccasegear will have it instock and onsale tomorrow


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucifersLoofa*
> 
> For all you attractive Australians on here, pccasegear will have it instock and onsale tomorrow


HOW DO YOU KNOW THIS?

I ask this because I have been nagging for the past 2 months.


----------



## LucifersLoofa

Because I recieved this e-mail 4:45pm yesterday

_Hi, Hot sexy Australian Male*

We're expecting stock of the Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX cases to arrive at our warehouse tomorrow morning and we should have them available to order through our website right around the same time. J

If you have any further queries in the meantime, please me us know and we'll do our best to help.

Best regards,_

*slight adjustment made


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucifersLoofa*
> 
> Because I recieved this e-mail 4:45pm yesterday
> _Hi, Hot sexy Australian Male*
> 
> We're expecting stock of the Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX cases to arrive at our warehouse tomorrow morning and we should have them available to order through our website right around the same time. J
> 
> If you have any further queries in the meantime, please me us know and we'll do our best to help.
> 
> Best regards,_
> *slight adjustment made


AWESOME!.. but you got me excited about the "onsale" part


----------



## Nuzart

Still waiting









Available at Scorptec

http://www.scorptec.com.au/computer/47936-fd-ca-node-304-b


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available at Scorptec
> http://www.scorptec.com.au/computer/47936-fd-ca-node-304-b


Looking at it in Aussie dollars it is cheaper than I thought it would be. Wonder if we will get it in NZ and at what price?


----------



## subnet

The local distributor for Fractal Design is quite slow when importing new products from them (Anyware). As it stands, we still don't have the Define R4 locally available... Given their rep - I won't expect this to be locally available till 2013.

Then again there's always Amazon.


----------



## Nuzart

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21683

Same price as scorptec


----------



## dbterp

here guys, node 304 unboxing by linus


----------



## BahamutZer0

thats one sexy case.


----------



## covert ash

I placed an order with Amazon. Looking forward to getting this one in soon.


----------



## kriios

Sweclockers also put up their unboxing/review video of the Node 304 today. It's in Swedish, but the video shows the case well + who doesn't love hearing Swedish


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> The size of this is only a bit larger than the Sugo's. This case isn't a monstruo like the Prodigy, either. I can see this as being a pretty good case. I'm digging the brushed aluminum, too.
> And hurrah, Fractal Design stepped up to remove the frickin' _5.25 drive bays_


its great that they kept a clean look but say good bye to your fan controllers and external hotswap drives/ IO port


----------



## dwarvenbudget

Apparently it's $129 here in Sydney, with another $10 for shipping.
It's so expensive


----------



## evermooingcow

Agreed. A step in the right direction removing the optical drive bay. Next step would be to remove the 3.5 inch drive mounts.


----------



## LucifersLoofa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwarvenbudget*
> 
> Apparently it's $129 here in Sydney, with another $10 for shipping.
> It's so expensive


I'm getting it for $135 from my local computer place www.allneeds.com.au howsever I am in Radelaide


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evermooingcow*
> 
> Agreed. A step in the right direction removing the optical drive bay. Next step would be to remove the 3.5 inch drive mounts.


I'd say they should make 2 version. one with and one without just by swapping the front plate.

5.25" bays have their uses like for fan controllers, extended IO, hotswap drives, and optical drives (if HTPC)


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> I'd say they should make 2 version. one with and one without just by swapping the front plate.
> 5.25" bays have their uses like for fan controllers, extended IO, hotswap drives, and optical drives (if HTPC)


And move the HDDs where?


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> And move the HDDs where?


only need 2x 2.5" drive bays and it can be anywhere ie ontop of the PSU


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> only need 2x 2.5" drive bays and it can be anywhere ie ontop of the PSU


That's where modding comes in









Cut yourself a slim ODD on either the front or side. And there you go.

Not everyone wants a ODD, and for those who do, I'd expect that they'd want more than 2x2.5" HDDs. I'd say a ODD is a better compromise than HDD storage (not that I'm going to use any of the HDD bays)


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> That's where modding comes in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut yourself a slim ODD on either the front or side. And there you go.
> Not everyone wants a ODD, and for those who do, I'd expect that they'd want more than 2x2.5" HDDs. I'd say a ODD is a better compromise than HDD storage (not that I'm going to use any of the HDD bays)


which is why i said to make another version not for a slim optical but a full size 5.25" bay for accessories.

I dont see the need for more then 2 drive bays, one for ssd and the other for storage/programs. real storage is stored in a NAS/server anyway

I'm currently looking at hacking my SG08 for a fancontroller slot or buying a node/ cm elite 120


----------



## Nuzart

My whole point is, everyone has different build ideas, Its finding a balance for majority of people. If you want the perfect build, you're going to have to do some modding.


----------



## 2002dunx

But this is a NAS case surely ?

Mine has five Tb drives and a small SSD , and is fast enough to encode/rip whatever I need.

dunx


----------



## Hogwasher

anyone know when newegg is going to start carrying this case?


----------



## Miptzi

waiting for it to arrive at USA stores


----------



## aadk

I don't know if this is accurate, but Amazon mobile has it listed for November 30. That's kind of late which is what makes me skeptical, but heres the picture anyway. I'm really hoping they'll get it before that. I really need a case already haha


----------



## Hogwasher

Yeah that's longer then I was hoping for


----------



## SI51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Yeah that's longer then I was hoping for


Way too far away







sad face


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Yeah that's longer then I was hoping for


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SI51*
> 
> Way too far away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad face


Agreed.









I ended up cancelling my order and switching to the Silverstone SG09, for my own personal build. But turns out, that is not even ready to ship either...


----------



## Nuzart

Australia got stock before the US in something









AMAZING!


----------



## aadk

Just a heads up to all US customers, NCIX.us just dropped their price for this case from $114 to $89 so it's down to what it was supposed to be in the first place. They're the only retailer that has it as of right now so might as well order it from them if you're in the US and wanted to get this case.


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aadk*
> 
> Just a heads up to all US customers, NCIX.us just dropped their price for this case from $114 to $89 so it's down to what it was supposed to be in the first place. They're the only retailer that has it as of right now so might as well order it from them if you're in the US and wanted to get this case.


Ahhhhh!!! Should I cancel my SG09, which STILL has not shipped from Amazon to reorder the Node from NCIX?!


----------



## square965

you definitely should cancel Amazon and order from NCIX. It's actually $83.18 with free shipping right now.

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=75056&vpn=Node%20304&manufacture=Fractal%20Design


----------



## aadk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *covert ash*
> 
> Ahhhhh!!! Should I cancel my SG09, which STILL has not shipped from Amazon to reorder the Node from NCIX?!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *square965*
> 
> you definitely should cancel Amazon and order from NCIX. It's actually $83.18 with free shipping right now.
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=75056&vpn=Node%20304&manufacture=Fractal%20Design


Yeah, probably just cancel it haha. But yeah it's $83 but comes out to $89 if you're in CA because of taxes. Not really a big deal since I was going to pay $89 for it anyway if I bought it from Amazon. Also, isn't the SG09 an mATX case instead of an mITX so it'll be a lot bigger than what you really need it to be


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *square965*
> 
> you definitely should cancel Amazon and order from NCIX. It's actually $83.18 with free shipping right now.
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=75056&vpn=Node%20304&manufacture=Fractal%20Design


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aadk*
> 
> Yeah, probably just cancel it haha. But yeah it's $83 but comes out to $89 if you're in CA because of taxes. Not really a big deal since I was going to pay $89 for it anyway if I bought it from Amazon. Also, isn't the SG09 an mATX case instead of an mITX so it'll be a lot bigger than what you really need it to be


Yeah I saw the price reduction!
















And yeah the SG09 is an MATX case. I figured since I couldn't get the Node in time, I would just migrate to an MATX setup from my current full tower case and be happy. Since I have MATX motherboards on hand from other builds, I wouldn't have to buy another new ITX motherboard. Now that NCIX has it in stock and at a GREAT price, it looks like I will be splurging for another ITX motherboard now...









EDIT: $83.18 poorer now.


----------



## suta

Anyone Purchase Node 304? Wanna to check that does your ATX PSU Screwing Hole Matches the Case? My Seasonic X Couldn't match the whole, like 0.2cm apart, which i was forced to screw the psu alittle apart from the base. Pissed.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suta*
> 
> Anyone Purchase Node 304? Wanna to check that does your ATX PSU Screwing Hole Matches the Case? My Seasonic X Couldn't match the whole, like 0.2cm apart, which i was forced to screw the psu alittle apart from the base. Pissed.


I have, but I'm using the ST45SF-G. I can see that 5 holes on the bracket can be screwed in fine... not sure if that's any help.


----------



## ruairi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suta*
> 
> Anyone Purchase Node 304? Wanna to check that does your ATX PSU Screwing Hole Matches the Case? My Seasonic X Couldn't match the whole, like 0.2cm apart, which i was forced to screw the psu alittle apart from the base. Pissed.


You try mounting it the other way round? If that doesn't work call fractal design, maybe you got a faulty case...


----------



## suta

I took a a picture of it, that show the mounting hole is a bit off, can you please have a look and tell me if my node 304 having some issue?

http://imageshack.us/f/651/20121020090557.jpg/


----------



## Nuzart

raise the PSU when screwing it in?


----------



## subnet

Only looks very slightly off, rubber washers should do the trick.


----------



## flyav

I am planning to get this case with a Geforce GTX 670, just wondering which brand is better for this particular case, and also what PSU is the best fit for this case?


----------



## subnet

Blower type (reference) cards are always advised for SFF builds but this case has such a massive gpu intake and rear exhaust that I think open type non-ref coolers would be just fine.

I'm thinking of using one of these as the exhaust due to the open frame design:










You can probably even mount the 140mm exhaust fan outside (with enough spacing).


----------



## Benbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet*
> 
> Blower type (reference) cards are always advised for SFF builds but this case has such a massive gpu intake and rear exhaust that I think open type non-ref coolers would be just fine.
> I'm thinking of using one of these as the exhaust due to the open frame design:
> http://images.overclock.co.uk/product_images/large/F12PRO%20PWM.jpg
> You can probably even mount the 140mm exhaust fan outside (with enough spacing).


I can see your point but the front intake of the case is frightening me. It's kind of restrictive, even without a lot of HDD. Don't you think the possible lack of fresh air coming from the front of the case can cause the internal temp of the case to crank up quite high when the GPU is on load ? Or maybe with a big CPU cooler the hot air from the graphics card is rapidly pushed out of the case.

With a huge-ass intake fan in the front instead of the classy panel (that I love), I would definitely go with a non-ref cooler (such as the Bitfenix Prodigy).


----------



## subnet

But cool air is directly sucked in through here:










This should be more than sufficient for a GPU intake. Non-ref coolers do dump hot air allover the place but I reckon the 140mm rear exhaust should cope.


----------



## Benbass

Hmm okay. A CPU cooler might help too. But I would definitely watch the temp for a while and might cut a whole in the front panel to help the air flow if the temp where bad.
Do the components on a mini-ITX motherboard overheat faster than a regular mobo due to it small size ?

Man, I'm thinking about building a small PC that I can carry with me, but the small size and the heat is driving me paranoiac. xD


----------



## Miptzi

any US news on this one?

I'm having a hard time trying to find someone that would ship it to Brazil


----------



## covert ash

Looks like NCIX has run out of stock, which is weird considering it was in stock the moment the price went down when I ordered last week. :headscra: Seems Fractal has some distribution issues, or they just can't keep up with the demand?









EDIT: No sooner do I say that, I finally receive an email with tracking for the case!


----------



## aadk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *covert ash*
> 
> Looks like NCIX has run out of stock, which is weird considering it was in stock the moment the price went down when I ordered last week. :headscra: Seems Fractal has some distribution issues, or they just can't keep up with the demand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: No sooner do I say that, I finally receive an email with tracking for the case!


Oh man, I just got an email from them saying it shipped out today too!! Oh yeah! So excited haha


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aadk*
> 
> Oh man, I just got an email from them saying it shipped out today too!! Oh yeah! So excited haha












Too bad it won't be here till Monday being on the East Coast.







It's going to be a loooooonnnnngggggg weekend...


----------



## aadk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *covert ash*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad it won't be here till Monday being on the East Coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a loooooonnnnngggggg weekend...


Haha, I get mine tomorrow since I think they ship it out from California and I'm in California as well. I'll take lots of pictures when I get it so you can live vicariously through me haha


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aadk*
> 
> Haha, I get mine tomorrow since I think they ship it out from California and I'm in California as well. I'll take lots of pictures when I get it so you can live vicariously through me haha










YES! Please do! Just so I know what to expect. And be a little jealous...


----------



## aadk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *covert ash*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES! Please do! Just so I know what to expect. And be a little jealous...


Haha I actually had to reschedule the delivery to a UPS store near my job since it'll come tomorrow and I work all day and won't be able to sign for it. So I won't be able to get it until Friday so expect the pictures to be up either Friday night or Saturday morning. It might be Friday night since I know I'll be super excited to open up the box haha


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aadk*
> 
> Haha I actually had to reschedule the delivery to a UPS store near my job since it'll come tomorrow and I work all day and won't be able to sign for it. So I won't be able to get it until Friday so expect the pictures to be up either Friday night or Saturday morning. It might be Friday night since I know I'll be super excited to open up the box haha


Looking forward to it!


----------



## internal

Does anyone know the story with modular PSU's not fitting due to hitting the GPU?

I'm kinda nervous a Seasonic x750 will not clear a 7950 due to it being 6.2"/160mm
I have an Antec neo he550 I didn't want to reuse but it's a bit shorter at 5.9"/150mm

Does anyone have some info on this or is this case just too new?
IMO it will be a serious oversight to not allow a modular PSU's given all the other design considerations.


----------



## subnet

Looks like only 140mm long modular PSUs (mostly Silverstone) will be able to fit. They say 160mm will fit but I doubt there will be any room for modular cables based on what I've seen from reviews and videos.


----------



## internal

Man that would be really bad news cause I have the node 304 and the Seasonic x750 on it's way.

So they design a case to fit full size GPU's and an ATX PSU but don't leave enough room for even a 500 watt PSU?

Fail


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet*
> 
> Looks like only 140mm long modular PSUs (mostly Silverstone) will be able to fit. They say 160mm will fit but I doubt there will be any room for modular cables based on what I've seen from reviews and videos.


Hopefully aadk's pics will give us more of a definitive answer.










No pressure, buddy...


----------



## aadk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *internal*
> 
> Does anyone know the story with modular PSU's not fitting due to hitting the GPU?
> I'm kinda nervous a Seasonic x750 will not clear a 7950 due to it being 6.2"/160mm
> I have an Antec neo he550 I didn't want to reuse but it's a bit shorter at 5.9"/150mm
> Does anyone have some info on this or is this case just too new?
> IMO it will be a serious oversight to not allow a modular PSU's given all the other design considerations.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *covert ash*
> 
> Hopefully aadk's pics will give us more of a definitive answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pressure, buddy...


Lol I have two modular PSU's, one that's 140mm and another that's 160mm, so I can definitely check for you if it'll fit when it arrives. And I might actually get it today even though it was scheduled for tomorrow when I checked yesterday. It just said it was out for delivery to the UPS store right next to my work. I will probably be able to get pictures up after around 7PM PST if I do indeed get it today


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aadk*
> 
> Lol I have two modular PSU's, one that's 140mm and another that's 160mm, so I can definitely check for you if it'll fit when it arrives. And I might actually get it today even though it was scheduled for tomorrow when I checked yesterday. It just said it was out for delivery to the UPS store right next to my work. I will probably be able to get pictures up after around 7PM PST if I do indeed get it today


----------



## internal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aadk*
> 
> Lol I have two modular PSU's, one that's 140mm and another that's 160mm, so I can definitely check for you if it'll fit when it arrives. And I might actually get it today even though it was scheduled for tomorrow when I checked yesterday. It just said it was out for delivery to the UPS store right next to my work. I will probably be able to get pictures up after around 7PM PST if I do indeed get it today


Nice, yes please check the 160mm PSU for us!









My case isn't due until tomorrow.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aadk*
> 
> Lol I have two modular PSU's, one that's 140mm and another that's 160mm, so I can definitely check for you if it'll fit when it arrives. And I might actually get it today even though it was scheduled for tomorrow when I checked yesterday. It just said it was out for delivery to the UPS store right next to my work. I will probably be able to get pictures up after around 7PM PST if I do indeed get it today


I just got the Ruler out, rough estimates (using 670 so the card doesn't go that far up) but from the bracket to the top of the GPU is about 170mm, I'd say 165 just to be safe. That voids ALL 160mm modular PSUs... and well.. most non modular.

Sorry the picture is horrible and can't see.


Unfortunately you can't see the top side of the ruler in that pic, but the bottom numbers are 300mm (PSU bracket) and 125-130mm near the GPU end.

Simple maths 300-130 = 170mm

Good Luck for anyone wanting a ATX Modular PSU. http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=350&area=en is your best bet. Or you could go the ST45SF-G like I am.

P.S. More pictures in my signature link.


----------



## aadk

Yeah, my computer won't turn on yet. PSU might be bad so I won't be able to upload the pictures yet but 160mm modular PSU's will definitely not fit. Some of the connectors were pretty much kissing the back of my GTX 680 which will make it impossible to use. Even my 140mm PSU is kind of a tight fit as it is right now. Sorry about the delay with the pictures but I'll post them tonight if I can actually get my computer to turn on by tonight haha. I'm really hoping the 24pin is just not in all the way which is making it not turn on but it's just annoying that I have to take out pretty much everything to get to it haha


----------



## aadk

Hey guys, figured out that I had the 24-pin mounted wrong, the PSU side was on the motherboard side and vice versa. Got the pictures up on my log. It turned out to not really be a log since I finished everything in 1 day. I was excited haha


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> I just got the Ruler out, rough estimates (using 670 so the card doesn't go that far up) but from the bracket to the top of the GPU is about 170mm, I'd say 165 just to be safe. That voids ALL 160mm modular PSUs... and well.. most non modular.
> Sorry the picture is horrible and can't see.
> 
> Unfortunately you can't see the top side of the ruler in that pic, but the bottom numbers are 300mm (PSU bracket) and 125-130mm near the GPU end.
> Simple maths 300-130 = 170mm
> Good Luck for anyone wanting a ATX Modular PSU. http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=350&area=en is your best bet. Or you could go the ST45SF-G like I am.
> P.S. More pictures in my signature link.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aadk*
> 
> Yeah, my computer won't turn on yet. PSU might be bad so I won't be able to upload the pictures yet but 160mm modular PSU's will definitely not fit. Some of the connectors were pretty much kissing the back of my GTX 680 which will make it impossible to use. Even my 140mm PSU is kind of a tight fit as it is right now. Sorry about the delay with the pictures but I'll post them tonight if I can actually get my computer to turn on by tonight haha. I'm really hoping the 24pin is just not in all the way which is making it not turn on but it's just annoying that I have to take out pretty much everything to get to it haha


Well this is disappointing.









How quiet are those Silverstone SFX units? I have read they are a bit on the louder side, but I haven't done any real in-depth research on them.

At this point, I am thinking to scrap this idea and go for something else as I originally wanted to watercool this case as well, but the space constraints could turn this project into a real money pit. I might just pick up a second Bitfenix Prodigy or go back to re-ordering the Silverstone Sugo SG09.


----------



## internal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *covert ash*
> 
> Well this is disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How quiet are those Silverstone SFX units? I have read they are a bit on the louder side, but I haven't done any real in-depth research on them.
> At this point, I am thinking to scrap this idea and go for something else as I originally wanted to watercool this case as well, but the space constraints could turn this project into a real money pit. I might just pick up a second Bitfenix Prodigy or go back to re-ordering the Silverstone Sugo SG09.


Ya I'm confused by this case now also.

Not really understanding the idea of going ATX if 99% of the power supplies are not going to fit in it.
High end GPU support but no way to fit higher en PSU with the GPU?









I guess in the end it's my fault for not doing more research on the product dimensions before I pulled the trigger on the case.
Too bad too case this case open my eyes to the Fractial brand but after this experience I'll prob just stick to what I know works in the future.


----------



## SI51

If you water cool your GPUs with the Antec or Corsiar H70 you can fit a very large PSU in there because referance 670 PCB is only about 170mm long


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *internal*
> 
> Ya I'm confused by this case now also.
> Not really understanding the idea of going ATX if 99% of the power supplies are not going to fit in it.
> High end GPU support but no way to fit higher en PSU with the GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess in the end it's my fault for not doing more research on the product dimensions before I pulled the trigger on the case.
> Too bad too case this case open my eyes to the Fractial brand but after this experience I'll prob just stick to what I know works in the future.


I'm with you there.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SI51*
> 
> If you water cool your GPUs with the Antec or Corsiar H70 you can fit a very large PSU in there because referance 670 PCB is only about 170mm long


Unfortunately, my plans were for a custom, full watercooling setup. And my 670 uses the 680 PCB, so it will get in the way.


----------



## internal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SI51*
> 
> If you water cool your GPUs with the Antec or Corsiar H70 you can fit a very large PSU in there because referance 670 PCB is only about 170mm long


I must be missing something.

All the reference 670's I look up on newegg say they're 9.5" which is 241mm.
I don't see how a 670 is in a different situation then other cards.


----------



## aadk

Well it's not like you don't have any options. You can get one of these and still be fine. A 650 watt PSU should be more than enough to power a watercooled mITX rig. Might even be a little too much


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *internal*
> 
> I must be missing something.
> All the reference 670's I look up on newegg say they're 9.5" which is 241mm.
> I don't see how a 670 is in a different situation then other cards.


He means the original 670 reference card is much shorter than the 680 reference PCB, and thus when you watercool it (aka. remove the stock cooler), you will have a short GPU to work with. The length is reported as longer on Newegg for just about every card because the stock cooler on them is longer than the PCB itself, unless you get a 670 that uses the 680 PCB, which mine is.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aadk*
> 
> Well it's not like you don't have any options. You can get one of these and still be fine. A 650 watt PSU should be more than enough to power a watercooled mITX rig. Might even be a little too much


Oh no doubt about it, 650W is more than plenty. My current rig runs on a 450W with plenty of room to spare with full watercooling, a 3570K and 670. It's just a disappointing that my PSU was a recent purchase (that I am very happy with), and I bought into the Node 304 with the mindset that it will accept any ATX power supply, including my own.


----------



## internal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *covert ash*
> 
> He means the original 670 reference card is much shorter than the 680 reference PCB, and thus when you watercool it (aka. remove the stock cooler), you will have a short GPU to work with. The length is reported as longer on Newegg for just about every card because the stock cooler on them is longer than the PCB itself, unless you get a 670 that uses the 680 PCB, which mine is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no doubt about it, 650W is more than plenty. My current rig runs on a 450W with plenty of room to spare with full watercooling, a 3570K and 670. It's just a disappointing that my PSU was a recent purchase (that I am very happy with), and I bought into the Node 304 with the mindset that it will accept any ATX power supply, including my own.


Ahh I see now thanks.


----------



## subnet

They already explicitly state this on their product page:
Quote:


> ATX PSUs, up to 160mm in length (To fit in combination with a long graphics card, PSUs with modular connectors on the back typically need to be shorter than 160 mm)


Also as others have mentioned, you won't need any more than 300W - 600W (depending on components).


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet*
> 
> They already explicitly state this on their product page:
> Also as others have mentioned, you won't need any more than 300W - 600W (depending on components).


Yeah, it's my fault for not paying close attention.







It's cool though, I'll see how I feel when I see the case in person. Worse comes to worst, someone will be able to buy one of these cases off me, and maybe for a slight discount.


----------



## internal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet*
> 
> They already explicitly state this on their product page:
> Also as others have mentioned, you won't need any more than 300W - 600W (depending on components).


I have a neo he550 that is 5.9"(150mm) so if what I website says is true I should be OK but I thought the issue was that it needs to be more like 140mm which is 5.5" for modular.

Sorry if I'm confusing things.









Also one more question fellows, is the silverstone shorten cable kit just shorter length cables or are the modular connections also made shorter?
Thanks


----------



## 2002dunx

When I saw the price in dollars I was happy, but here in the UK they want £90 delivered, that's $145 !

No !

dunx


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *internal*
> 
> Also one more question fellows, is the silverstone shorten cable kit just shorter length cables or are the modular connections also made shorter?


Modular connectors follow Molex MiniFit Jr design and have a standard depth of 20mm in order to fully cover and protect the pins which are ~15mm long. So, no, I'm afraid it's just shorter cables.


----------



## Miptzi

Mine HX650 from corsair is 150mm long, but the flat soft cables can make 90º turn easily, even at the PSU plug.

Would a 150mm fit, with soft flat cables?


----------



## internal

My case arrived today and my 160mm Seasonic x750 will def not fit like you guys said.

But my Neo HE550 PSU did fit just fine though and it's 5.9"/150mm.

So Miptzi, to answer your question it seems like you'll be just fine.


----------



## Miptzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *internal*
> 
> My case arrived today and my 160mm Seasonic x750 will def not fit like you guys said.
> But my Neo HE550 PSU did fit just fine though and it's 5.9"/150mm.
> So Miptzi, to answer your question it seems like you'll be just fine.


great to hear that, tanks

just waiting for the case to arrive at some store that ships to BRazil easily and bingo!


----------



## covert ash

For those that already have the case, what do you think about putting a non-modular PSU such as this one from Seasonic:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151074

I am a stickler for a quiet PSU, and unfortunately the 450W SFX units from Silverstone just won't cut it for me. I was interested in this one from them though:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256085

However, it is double the price of the Seasonic above, and there are no reviews on them anywhere.









I saw a user review of the Node from a German forum, and the reviewer did use a non-modular PSU, with what looks like very little trouble managing the cables:

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f141/fractal-desgin-node-304-der-schwarze-zwerg-916093.html&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dfractal%2Bnode%2B304%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DX%26tbo%3D1%26biw%3D2560%26bih%3D1339%26tbs%3Dqdr:w%26prmd%3Dimvns&sa=X&ei=3LdmUOmNH8Sq0AXuuYDIDQ&ved=0CG4Q7gEwBw

Anyone who happens to have the case and a non-modular PSU that fits, can you share your personal experiences? I need to make the order for my PSU soon, as most of my ATX parts have been sold and need to be shipped out soon, in anticipation of the Node 304 coming in this week (baring any difficulties as a result of Hurriance Sandy, of course...







).


----------



## internal

I think you're going to be fine with the seasonic, you have two things going for you:

1. It's is a 5.9"(150mm) PSU and not a larger 6.2" (160mm) which actually gives some kind of room to bend cables 90 degrees. With a 160 PSU the PSU is almost right up against the GPU.

2. The PSU is flipped upside down in this Node 304 case to vent to the bottom.
This means that the cable leads clear the GPU and shouldn't even be in the way of the GPU at all.
(At least this is how it ends up with my 11.4" 7950, obviously if you have a GPU that is 12" or above it could then in fact touch the non-modular leads coming out of the PSU)

Hope this helps!


----------



## armourcore9brker

If you want quiet and small, look no further than THIS.
Amazon Link
At 125mm deep, it'll fit just fine.








Nexus is known for being quiet PSUs too. This is the recommended PSU if you ever have to replace the PSU in an SG07/08 (at least I think...







).


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *internal*
> 
> I think you're going to be fine with the seasonic, you have two things going for you:
> 1. It's is a 5.9"(150mm) PSU and not a larger 6.2" (160mm) which actually gives some kind of room to bend cables 90 degrees. With a 160 PSU the PSU is almost right up against the GPU.
> 2. The PSU is flipped upside down in this Node 304 case to vent to the bottom.
> This means that the cable leads clear the GPU and shouldn't even be in the way of the GPU at all.
> (At least this is how it ends up with my 11.4" 7950, obviously if you have a GPU that is 12" or above it could then in fact touch the non-modular leads coming out of the PSU)
> Hope this helps!


That makes sense. My only concern then would be to manage the unneeded cables, since this is a non-modular unit.







I did have a look at the modular version, which happens to be 150mm before the modular connections come into play:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151093

I wonder if this might be ideal.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> If you want quiet and small, look no further than THIS.
> Amazon Link
> At 125mm deep, it'll fit just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nexus is known for being quiet PSUs too. This is the recommended PSU if you ever have to replace the PSU in an SG07/08 (at least I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Yes! I did happen to come across the Nexus line in my research.







Sadly, their performance and reliability leaves some doubt in the air. For their asking prices, it's kind of hard to justify as well, given so many newer choices.


----------



## mikeaj

What do you need to power, what kind of loads and usage? Seems like a rip-off to get the old S12II Bronze (even though it's not bad), now that the G Series 360W model exists for the same price.

It's 80 plus gold, a cost-cutting redesign of X Series, very good performance, also 140mm length. Check the noise levels at SPCR (very low at low loads, but gets high if you actually approach 360W):
SPCR review
Jonnyguru review
Hardwaresecrets review


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> What do you need to power, what kind of loads and usage? Seems like a rip-off to get the old S12II Bronze (even though it's not bad), now that the G Series 360W model exists for the same price.
> It's 80 plus gold, a cost-cutting redesign of X Series, very good performance, also 140mm length. Check the noise levels at SPCR (very low at low loads, but gets high if you actually approach 360W):
> SPCR review
> Jonnyguru review
> Hardwaresecrets review


That PSU was on my radar until I saw it only has a single 6-pin PCIe plug; whereas I do need a 6-pin and an 8-pin to power my GTX 670. Had it not been for that, this one would have been on my very short of list of to buy PSU's.









EDIT: I ended up ordering the M12II 520W:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151093

Since it was only $10 more than the 430W S12II, and is semi-modular, which gives the opportunity to somewhat reduce the cable clutter, it seems worth it. We'll see how it works out when it arrives some time later this week.


----------



## flyav

Hi internal, do you think the Antec HCG 520W PSU is gonna fit inside this case with an Asus GTX 670 OC? Its dimension is 86 mm (H) x 150 mm (W) x 160 mm (D) but I have a feeling it might not fit as the Asus GTX 670 is quite a long card.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *covert ash*
> 
> Yes! I did happen to come across the Nexus line in my research.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, their performance and reliability leaves some doubt in the air. For their asking prices, it's kind of hard to justify as well, given so many newer choices.


It's a niche product. Efficiency is not the best. Regulation, ripple, etc as well aren't great. Haven't really seen anything about its reliability. What's important is that it is small and can output a good amount of power.
Size and then wattage are the two most (and probably only) factors for me. Then again, I have very specific needs.


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> It's a niche product. Efficiency is not the best. Regulation, ripple, etc as well aren't great. Haven't really seen anything about its reliability. What's important is that it is small and can output a good amount of power.
> Size and then wattage are the two most (and probably only) factors for me. Then again, I have very specific needs.


Haha, it's all good. I do appreciate the recommendation though.









Had it not been priced at around $75 or so, it might have been an instant buy for me. But at close to $115 shipped from Amazon, it's pretty much the same price as the newly released, but slightly bigger Silverstone ST55F-G. Needless to say, I was quite conflicted going back and forth on various PSU's. This is the first time I have ever needed to take size into consideration, and I have to say it was quite a humbling experience.


----------



## internal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armourcore9brker*
> 
> If you want quiet and small, look no further than THIS.
> Amazon Link
> At 125mm deep, it'll fit just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nexus is known for being quiet PSUs too. This is the recommended PSU if you ever have to replace the PSU in an SG07/08 (at least I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


That PSU and the node 304 case would make all the other hardware run way too hot due to it's low wattage and 82% efficiency


----------



## internal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyav*
> 
> Hi internal, do you think the Antec HCG 520W PSU is gonna fit inside this case with an Asus GTX 670 OC? Its dimension is 86 mm (H) x 150 mm (W) x 160 mm (D) but I have a feeling it might not fit as the Asus GTX 670 is quite a long card.


IMO all the 160mm PSU's are just too close for comfort to me.
If the 160mm PSU is non-modular it might work due to the fact that the GPU doesn't extend far enough to touch PSU cable leads but the venting holes/mesh for the PSU will be almost butt up against the GPU.


----------



## Dman

Used this case in my new build, it has a 680gtx, 4 hard drives, an i7 2700k and an antec 550 earthwatts platinum PSU in it, runs a lot cooler then my old rig and the idle wattage went from 285W to less then 120W.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *internal*
> 
> That PSU and the node 304 case would make all the other hardware run way too hot due to it's low wattage and 82% efficiency


630W is low? It's enough to run everything that will fit inside a Node 304. Just look at the SG07/08 including all the builds that had a 590/690/6990 in it.
Heat? How so? It's isolated from the rest of the system. Sucks air from outside the case, and blows it out the side. Ripple is only really an issue for overclocking to extreme levels. Voltage regulation is important but it still falls within the ATX specification.
You seem to misunderstand what the 82% efficiency is for. It just means that you will draw more from the wall. It doesn't affect anything inside the case.


----------



## internal

I thought 50 amps for a 650w was kinda low (again for a 650w, not talking about 650w being to low to run a system) but maybe I'm wrong

I understand that it draws more power from the wall to do the same job as a more efficient PSU but that extra watts for the same amount work has to go somewhere and that somewhere is more heat.
You can't have it both ways here, something has to give.

I would think heatsoak on a PSU is a pretty important thing for a SFF setup but again, maybe I'm wrong.
My Neo5500 seems to radiate a fair amount of heat into the small amount of space inside the of the node 304 case, can't wait to upgrade to a higher efficiency unit at some point this week.

My Seasonic x750 hardly ever even needs to spin the cooling fan and it hardly ever even warm to the touch.
My Neo HE550 is a heat pump doing the same work vs. the x750.
Wish my x750 could fit inside the Node 304.


----------



## SI51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dman*
> 
> Used this case in my new build, it has a 680gtx, 4 hard drives, an i7 2700k and an antec 550 earthwatts platinum PSU in it, runs a lot cooler then my old rig and the idle wattage went from 285W to less then 120W.


More pics! More pics!


----------



## flyav

@internal: thanks for the reply. It's a non-modular PSU but I don't like the fact that it'll sit so closely to the GPU, not good for airflow.

I've decided on all the components I'm going to get for this case except for the PSU..anyone experienced with this case have any suggestion for a decent, 400-500W PSU, not too pricey, that will fit into this case with a long graphics card?


----------



## internal

I've had my eye on the SILVERSTONE ST55F-G and SILVERSTONE ST65F-G since it was pointed out by someone on this thread I think.

They are gold rated, fully modular and only 140mm.
Downside is that they're a bit pricey.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *internal*
> 
> I've had my eye on the SILVERSTONE ST55F-G and SILVERSTONE ST65F-G since it was pointed out by someone on this thread I think.
> They are gold rated, fully modular and only 140mm.
> Downside is that they're a bit pricey.


If I didn't get the ST45SF-G, that'd be my choice. I'm actually glad I went the SFX though. Gives me that extra room.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *internal*
> 
> I thought 50 amps for a 650w was kinda low (again for a 650w, not talking about 650w being to low to run a system) but maybe I'm wrong
> 
> I understand that it draws more power from the wall to do the same job as a more efficient PSU but that extra watts for the same amount work has to go somewhere and that somewhere is more heat.
> You can't have it both ways here, something has to give.
> 
> I would think heatsoak on a PSU is a pretty important thing for a SFF setup but again, maybe I'm wrong.
> My Neo5500 seems to radiate a fair amount of heat into the small amount of space inside the of the node 304 case, can't wait to upgrade to a higher efficiency unit at some point this week.




600W of 12V is plenty for a 630W PSU.
Sure it isn't as efficient as a 80+ Platinum. It meets 80+ bronze which both the 450W SFX (old model) and the 600W ATX Silverstone PSUs were rated at. Bronze was pretty normal for most PSUs until quite recently.
It will generate more heat but it is inconsequential to the whole machine because the air is being blown out the side of case. That was the point I was trying to make. The difference between an 80+ Gold and an 80+ Bronze is a few percentage points. You aren't going to generate 100W+ of more heat inside the case.


----------



## flyav

What about the Seasonic S12II 430W?


----------



## CryteckTech

Will the nvidia 680 video-card fit inside it?
Thank you.


----------



## dbterp

yes. one of the hdd bays must be removed first


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyav*
> 
> What about the Seasonic S12II 430W?


That was one of the ones I was looking at. It should fit, but the question is how friendly would it be to manage the cables inside the case. Personally, I went with the M12II 520 for that reason alone.


----------



## aguzan

Ive seen a lot of talk about using modular 150mm PSU's, but has anyone dropped one of these in?
I'm looking at the corsair HX650 (150mm), but if that wont work, I'd go with the Silverstone ST65F-G.

Anyone have any pics or insight?

Thanks


----------



## internal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aguzan*
> 
> Ive seen a lot of talk about using modular 150mm PSU's, but has anyone dropped one of these in?
> I'm looking at the corsair HX650 (150mm), but if that wont work, I'd go with the Silverstone ST65F-G.
> Anyone have any pics or insight?
> Thanks


I have a 150mm PSU (Not fully modular) and a 7950.
It fits and you can plug in modular connections behind the GPU.

The actual motherboard power plug would be tough to bend 90 degrees but since my PSU is not a fully modular all the mboard/cpu plugs clear the GPU completely.


----------



## flyav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *covert ash*
> 
> That was one of the ones I was looking at. It should fit, but the question is how friendly would it be to manage the cables inside the case. Personally, I went with the M12II 520 for that reason alone.


How does the M12II fit into that case?


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyav*
> 
> How does the M12II fit into that case?


Not sure yet. Everything has been shipped and waiting to be delivered. Unfortunately with Hurricane Sandy, a lot of issues have since cropped up that just further delay the deliveries.









I'll start a log soon enough and take as many pictures as possible. So hopefully it can help to answer your question in due time.


----------



## flyav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *covert ash*
> 
> Not sure yet. Everything has been shipped and waiting to be delivered. Unfortunately with Hurricane Sandy, a lot of issues have since cropped up that just further delay the deliveries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start a log soon enough and take as many pictures as possible. So hopefully it can help to answer your question in due time.


Yeah from what I heard the Hurricane Sandy is pretty bad over there, hopefully it'll get better soon...I'll be following your updates hope it works out good for you lol


----------



## covert ash

Well, good news is things seem to be getting back to normal around here. And the case FINALLY arrived!









The bad news is the 140mm radiator I was planning on using for it doesn't fit!







No matter how I orient the radiator, it is too big and hits something, or won't allow the panel to close.









Sigh... another $60 order to FrozenCPU to get a 120mm version.







I'll post a log and some pics later tonight.


----------



## flyav

Ah so sorry to hear that. Btw, i'll be happily waiting for your log there hahaha


----------



## rossb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aguzan*
> 
> Ive seen a lot of talk about using modular 150mm PSU's, but has anyone dropped one of these in?
> I'm looking at the corsair HX650 (150mm), but if that wont work, I'd go with the Silverstone ST65F-G.
> Anyone have any pics or insight?
> Thanks


I'm using the ST65F-G with my 304 build. Unfortunately, the first one failed and seems to have taken out my CPU as well (and I'm praying the mobo is okay). The good news is that it fits perfectly, especially with the short cable kit, and should be able to power anything up to a GTX 690.

I have just received the replacement PSU and the new cpu is on its way so I will post some pictures soon.


----------



## flyav

What a shame for a PSU that's supposed to be a high end model to have failed early on...are you able to RMA your CPU as well?

I'm leaning towards the Seasonic M12II as I've seen NCIX (



) being able to fit one into this case.


----------



## rossb

I bought the CPU somewhere else, so I don't think they will RMA it, and I would feel guilty asking them to, since the failure was caused by the PSU.

The M12II is a great PSU - I have one in my HTPC and its is very quiet. I also have the S12II 620w which I bought originally for the 304, but decided to use it somewhere else. The S12II fits okay but the extra - and long - cables don't leave much room for a GPU, so I think the M12II would actually be better. The real plus of the Silverstone psu is the ability to use the short cable kit.


----------



## aguzan

I have ordered all of my parts and will be making a build video for you nice people.

Parts:
CPU- i5 3570k
Mobo - Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
Memory - 16gb Corsair Vengeance 1866
Graphics - Asus 7770 2gb
Case - Node 304 (duh)
Cooler - cooler - Corsair H60
PSU - Silverstone ST55F-G
Storage - assortment

Video will not be recorded on a potato.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aguzan*
> 
> Video will not be recorded on a potato.


Aw that's a shame!


----------



## flyav

Sorry but what does that mean?


----------



## Nuzart

IT'S ALIVE!


----------



## flyav

Wow that's some impressive stuff you've got there


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyav*
> 
> What a shame for a PSU that's supposed to be a high end model to have failed early on...are you able to RMA your CPU as well?
> I'm leaning towards the Seasonic M12II as I've seen NCIX (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your GPU is shorter, like the 660Ti that is used in the NCIX video, you shouldn't have a problem with connecting one or two plugs in. This is mainly because the power plugs are lined up perpendicular to the floor instead of parallel.
> 
> For longer video cards, unfortunately, it looks like the short Silverstones are the only way to go.


----------



## CTC626

Is there a list of short PSUs that would fit in this case with a video card installed? The Short PSU List hasn't been updated for some time.


----------



## Miptzi

man, I NEED a store that ship this stuff overseas....

cant find it though.....


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> man, I NEED a store that ship this stuff overseas....
> cant find it though.....


Try KustomPCs I believe they have delivered cases outside Europe in the past.
http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/Contact.htm


----------



## aadk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTC626*
> 
> Is there a list of short PSUs that would fit in this case with a video card installed? The Short PSU List hasn't been updated for some time.


For modular, I say anything 140mm and you will be safe. 150mm might be cutting it close and it will depend on how the connectors are positioned on the PSU. 160mm is definitely a no no and will not fit for sure. For non-modular, don't quote me on this, but I think full size PSU's should still be fine because all the cables will be coming out of the side closest to the front of the case which is not obscured by the card at all not unless you have some ridiculously long graphics card


----------



## siggie30

The Silverstone Strider Gold ST65F-G (2 pcix cables) is getting alot of attention as of late. It is 14cm deep, but full modular.


----------



## flyav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *covert ash*
> 
> I ran into an issue using the M12II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because my 670 uses the long 680 PCB, it blocks pretty much all of the peripheral power plugs except for the PCIe power connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, it is impossible for me to hook up any of my fans, pump, or hard drives! Here you can see exactly what I am talking about:
> 
> If your GPU is shorter, like the 660Ti that is used in the NCIX video, you shouldn't have a problem with connecting one or two plugs in. This is mainly because the power plugs are lined up perpendicular to the floor instead of parallel.
> For longer video cards, unfortunately, it looks like the short Silverstones are the only way to go.


Thanks for showing the pic, I'm planning to buy the Gigabyte GTX670 Windforce 2X version which has the same length (265mm) as the 660Ti so I reckon it should be fine. Which GTX670 is yours?


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyav*
> 
> Thanks for showing the pic, I'm planning to buy the Gigabyte GTX670 Windforce 2X version which has the same length (265mm) as the 660Ti so I reckon it should be fine. Which GTX670 is yours?


In that situation, you should have at least 1 or 2 of the peripheral connectors - really, as long as they are the same length as what NCIX are using, then you should be good.









Mine is the Galaxy version here







:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162107


----------



## SI51

To those that have the case:

How's the noise level with just the case fans turned on at the different pre-set levels for the built in fan controller?


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SI51*
> 
> To those that have the case:
> How's the noise level with just the case fans turned on at the different pre-set levels for the built in fan controller?


Kinda low middle comparatively. Not loud, but not silent. The case is thicker than most that I have dealt with. The filters help a little (verified). I could barely hear the front fans, but I swapped them out due to brand loyalty. With the switch in low, it is very humble.


----------



## SI51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siggie30*
> 
> Kinda low middle comparatively. Not loud, but not silent. The case is thicker than most that I have dealt with. The filters help a little (verified). I could barely hear the front fans, but I swapped them out due to brand loyalty. With the switch in low, it is very humble.


"very humble" ? You can only hear air? Or near silent?


----------



## setitheyeti

I'm planning on getting this case for a HTPC build, but have gotten confused when trying to pair it with a mobo. If i want to use these 6 drive slots for it offers for 1 primary SSD, and 4 secondary WD red's to go in a RAID 5 config, are there any mini ITX motherboards that support that many drives? The manufacturer's websites of the major mini ITX boards say that they support the following SATA ports-

Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE- 2 6Gb/s, 2 3Gb/s, 2 eSATA 3Gb/s
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z77I_DELUXE/#specifications

ASRock Z77E-ITX- 2 6Gb/s, 2 3Gb/s, 1mSATA 3Gb/s
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77E-ITX/?cat=Specifications

Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI- 2 6Gb/s, 2 3Gb/s
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4337#sp

Can you have an internal RAID configuration mix-and-matching 3Gb/s and 6Gb/s and e/mSATA ports? If so, would I want to have my SSD in one of the 6Gb/s ports, and then put the 4 HDD's spread across the rest of the ports? If I can do that, I believe then that the Asus or AS Rock boards should be fine, right? Since the Gigabyte only has 4 SATA ports, could I do the same with 1 SSD and 3 HDD's? I kind of like the WiDi feature of the Gigabyte, so I was considering doing that...

Thanks for the help


----------



## internal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aadk*
> 
> For modular, I say anything 140mm and you will be safe. 150mm might be cutting it close and it will depend on how the connectors are positioned on the PSU. 160mm is definitely a no no and will not fit for sure. For non-modular, don't quote me on this, but I think full size PSU's should still be fine because all the cables will be coming out of the side closest to the front of the case which is not obscured by the card at all not unless you have some ridiculously long graphics card


I think that sums everything up quite nicely.


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siggie30*
> 
> Kinda low middle comparatively. Not loud, but not silent. The case is thicker than most that I have dealt with. The filters help a little (verified). I could barely hear the front fans, but I swapped them out due to brand loyalty. With the switch in low, it is very humble.


This holds true for me as well. I cannot close my case due to my watercooling hack job, so I can hear the fans very clearly when at full blast, but using the medium and low settings, I barely hear the air moving. My D5 pump actually makes more noise than anything else at the lowered fan speeds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setitheyeti*
> 
> I'm planning on getting this case for a HTPC build, but have gotten confused when trying to pair it with a mobo. If i want to use these 6 drive slots for it offers for 1 primary SSD, and 4 secondary WD red's to go in a RAID 5 config, are there any mini ITX motherboards that support that many drives? The manufacturer's websites of the major mini ITX boards say that they support the following SATA ports-
> Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE- 2 6Gb/s, 2 3Gb/s, 2 eSATA 3Gb/s
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z77I_DELUXE/#specifications
> ASRock Z77E-ITX- 2 6Gb/s, 2 3Gb/s, 1mSATA 3Gb/s
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77E-ITX/?cat=Specifications
> Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI- 2 6Gb/s, 2 3Gb/s
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4337#sp
> Can you have an internal RAID configuration mix-and-matching 3Gb/s and 6Gb/s and e/mSATA ports? If so, would I want to have my SSD in one of the 6Gb/s ports, and then put the 4 HDD's spread across the rest of the ports? If I can do that, I believe then that the Asus or AS Rock boards should be fine, right? Since the Gigabyte only has 4 SATA ports, could I do the same with 1 SSD and 3 HDD's? I kind of like the WiDi feature of the Gigabyte, so I was considering doing that...
> Thanks for the help


This might be your best choice for the most SATA ports on an ITX board:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131841

If you have no plans on overclocking anyway, the board will suit your needs perfectly without getting too complicated.


----------



## setitheyeti

Quote:


> This might be your best choice for the most SATA ports on an ITX board:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131841


I actually just came back to say I was probably going to go with this after scouring the internets some more. The 6 SATA looks to be exactly what I need.









Quote:


> If you have no plans on overclocking anyway, the board will suit your needs perfectly without getting too complicated.


I already bought the i5-3570k but got that microcenter deal for 170, which I feel like is still worth keeping even without overclocking it? There aren't any CPU's that would give me better bang for the buck as a non-oc option, right?

Why couldn't they just keep the 6 SATA on the z77 board







. I guess when this build becomes more obsolete and I'd want to oc to squeeze a little more juice out of it, maybe there'll be a wider range of z77 MB's...


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setitheyeti*
> 
> I actually just came back to say I was probably going to go with this after scouring the internets some more. The 6 SATA looks to be exactly what I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already bought the i5-3570k but got that microcenter deal for 170, which I feel like is still worth keeping even without overclocking it? There aren't any CPU's that would give me better bang for the buck as a non-oc option, right?
> Why couldn't they just keep the 6 SATA on the z77 board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I guess when this build becomes more obsolete and I'd want to oc to squeeze a little more juice out of it, maybe there'll be a wider range of z77 MB's...


Admittedly, I am using a 3570K at stock clocks as well since it was cheap and knocked off a good amount off the cost of my board. So I don't see a problem with leaving it at stock clocks myself.









However, if you are just using it for HTPC purposes, you could very well get away with a significantly cheaper CPU such as a Celeron or Pentium class Sandy Bridge chip, and re-purpose the 3570K for something else. Even an i3 will tend to be overkill for playing the majority of the content you may own as well. Personally, I have used a Celeron G530 in my previous HTPC system, and am still running a Pentium 620 in my file server. Neither of them have given me any problems, and both have kept up admirably with their respective duties, while only costing me $50 or less per chip!









I'm not sure which store you MC at, but any of these will be more than capable, assuming they are in stock at your local store:

http://www.microcenter.com/product/398335/Celeron_G550_26GHz_LGA_1155_Boxed_Processor
http://www.microcenter.com/product/388574/Pentium_G630_27GHz_LGA_1155_Processor
http://www.microcenter.com/product/398114/Pentium_G645_29GHz_LGA_1155_Boxed_Processor

As for why the Z77 ITX's don't have 6 SATA ports, my guess is because most of them are trying to jam in as many other features as possible into the tiny space available. In my opinion, I see very little need to have the need to overclock my system for HTPC or file storage purposes. Just about any stock CPU in the last couple of years can handle those duties with relative ease, and requiring very little power to do so at that.


----------



## cowsgomoo

You could replace the mini-pci-e wifi with a sata port adapter. Just check my sig rig. Of course, the easier and cheaper way is to just get an asus H77.


----------



## flyav

I'll be going for the Gigabyte H77n due to its Wifi feature. Is that a good choice?


----------



## setitheyeti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowsgomoo*
> 
> You could replace the mini-pci-e wifi with a sata port adapter. Just check my sig rig. Of course, the easier and cheaper way is to just get an asus H77.


I get confused by all these different features on motherboards...does that mean that you now have no wifi in your comp? What possible things could I remove on the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe and P8Z77-I Deluxe/WiDi to add a SATA adapter, if I wanted to keep my wifi? Would I need to use an expansion slot to do it or is there any way to do it without using an expansion slot? (I'd like to put a relatively decent graphics card in there like the 650 Ti, which looks like it'd take up both the expansion slots)


----------



## DaveG

There are two expansion slots on the P8Z77I-D, the x16 slot (graphics card slot), and the mini pci-e x1 slot occupied by the wireless card. If you want more SATA ports, you'll have to forego the wireless or the graphics card and install a SATA card, or run some cables out of the back of the case and use the e-SATA ports.


----------



## cowsgomoo

Yes, I removed my wireless card at the mini-pci-e slot and replaced it with a two-sata port adapter. No, it won't affect your gpu slot at all.
If I need wifi then i'll have to use a usb wireless adapter. But wasting a 3gb/s slot for a 300mb/s wireless that has crappy range and I never use is not my idea of compact power.
There are other things that I have tried before, like connecting hard disks internally to usb3.0 and usb2.0 headers on the motherboard. But your hard disk will be limited to those speed so I don't think anyone will be interested in the details.
Another way is to route esata to sata cables out to the back of your case like DaveG said.


----------



## Miptzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Try KustomPCs I believe they have delivered cases outside Europe in the past.
> http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/Contact.htm


got it!

tanx for the info.... it was a bit expensive, £130 with shipment, but I lknow it will be worth it


----------



## WiSK

Glad to help


----------



## aguzan

I have completed my build and its awesome!
The 140mm Silverstone power supply has TONS of room to play with. no issues at all with that.
Vid will be on youtube soon; I just need to edit it.


----------



## alienden

Sorry to hear it didn't fit Ash, my build has ASUS GTX 670 (which is a very long card like 27 cm ior something) with M12II-620 and it all fits somehow. I was able to connect 1sata and 1 molex to M12II and still put 670 in. Picture below


----------



## flyav

That's really good to know. What motherboard are you using by the way?


----------



## alienden

Just like most other people, who don't count their money







P8Z77-I Deluxe with NH-D14 for cooling (with middle fan only).


----------



## neodym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveG*
> 
> There are two expansion slots on the P8Z77I-D, the x16 slot (graphics card slot), and the mini pci-e x1 slot occupied by the wireless card. If you want more SATA ports, you'll have to forego the wireless or the graphics card and install a SATA card, or run some cables out of the back of the case and use the e-SATA ports.


Thank you for your posts. I am curious which mini PCI-e SATA controller you are using in your build - in place of the WLAN card. I would like to do the same thing myself as I could use more storage over a WiFi card.


----------



## Miptzi

damn, £130 with shipment, and another £115 custom taxes...

****!

well, wthever, its too late, only thing I can do is get the case and enjoy building it on the weekend

pics soon


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> damn, £130 with shipment, and another £115 custom taxes...


Ouch!


----------



## CTC626

Does anyone know where I can order this case in the US? Amazon does not have any in stock yet and NCIX has been out of stock for weeks with no ETA of the next shipment.


----------



## wyase9

Hi all, I have the node 304 and am slowly buying other components. I have ordered a bequiet 630w modular psu l8, but am now worried and confused as to whether it will fit...it has not come yet but it should be 15cm width, 16cm depth, 8.6cm height. I don't know which way it is supposed to go either..... Will it fit?
Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flyav

What's the graphics card you are using?


----------



## siggie30

Copied from review:

* Mini ITX, DTX motherboard compatibility
* 2 expansion slots
* 6 - supports either 3.5" or 2.5" HHD / SSD
* *ATX PSUs, up to 160mm in length (To fit in combination with a long graphics card, PSUs with modular connectors on the back typically need to be shorter than 160 mm)*
* Graphics cards, up to 310mm in length, when 2 HDD brackets are removed (Graphics cards longer than 170 mm will conflict with PSUs longer than 160mm)
* Tower CPU coolers, up to 165 mm tall
* Case dimensions: 250 x 210 x 374 mm
* Case volume: 19,5 Liters
* Net weight: 4,9 kg


----------



## wyase9

Thinking of a msi 7850 twin frozr 4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## siggie30

Well, according to my math the GPU is 197mm long. Also, the PSU is 160mm long plus the chord plugs. They are incompatible with the Node 304 chassis design.


----------



## wyase9

Sorry, I am getting confused here...are you saying that the gpu will fit with regard to the case specs, but not with the bequiet psu? If so, is it the width or the length that is the issue, and what should it be max to allow me to use that gpu?
Also, are you saying the cables from the psu are not compatible?
Thanks in advance for spelling it out to me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyase9*
> 
> Sorry, I am getting confused here...are you saying that the gpu will fit with regard to the case specs, but not with the bequiet psu? If so, is it the width or the length that is the issue, and what should it be max to allow me to use that gpu?
> Also, are you saying the cables from the psu are not compatible?
> Thanks in advance for spelling it out to me.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The PSU is limiting your card choice, now and later if you choose to upgrade. I would recommend a non-modular 15cm length PSU, or a 14cm length modular PSU. You "could" use that PSU, but your GPU is going to be limited to cards shorter than 170 (ish) mm. The components will interfere at the SouthEast corner of your motherboard.

Edit: I have that case, and I am planning on using a Silverstone ST65, because it is 140mm deep, and full modular. This will prevent any issues with GPU choice, sans length to 310mm. There are a couple PSU's that fit your need, but you will have to review the PSU guide for lengths.


----------



## wyase9

Thank you, your help is appreciated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wyase9

If I get a Silverstone psu, the 500w modular is a good price... Do you think this case, a z77 mboard, a 7850radeon and an i3 will be OK with a 500w psu?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyase9*
> 
> If I get a Silverstone psu, the 500w modular is a good price... Do you think this case, a z77 mboard, a 7850radeon and an i3 will be OK with a 500w psu?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


As far as power needed, yes a 500 watt would be sufficient. I would caution you that the 500 watt PSU may only have one PCIX cable out. That is why I mentioned the st650f-g as it has 2. So check you GPU for power ports before you commit. Just my .02


----------



## rossb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siggie30*
> 
> Edit: I have that case, and I am planning on using a Silverstone ST65, because it is 140mm deep, and full modular. This will prevent any issues with GPU choice, sans length to 310mm. There are a couple PSU's that fit your need, but you will have to review the PSU guide for lengths.


I am using this PSU in my 304 and even at 140mm it only just fits with a graphics card installed - I don't think you could get even a 150mm PSU in there. Make sure you also get the Silverstone short cable kit.


----------



## DuckieHo

I response from Fractal Design on avaliablity....

December at earliest for North America... Newegg and NCIX.


----------



## wyase9

Thanks again siggie.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## covert ash

Sadly, it has become evident to me that a full custom watercooling loop is a highly challenging and expensive endeavor. I'll be going back to aircooling and finally get around to putting together my log tonight.


----------



## Nuzart

Pffffft!

It wasn't that hard.


----------



## Crim427

Just ordered one and a 184 rad :>


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Pffffft!
> It wasn't that hard.


Lol! I lost interest in needing to rebuy more new components. As it stands, I have three extra radiators, three extra power supplies, and two extra pump/res combo's as a result in trying to shuffle components between all my rigs to make this Node project work









Had I started with a short GPU and chosen the SFX PSU like you did, I might have stuck with it.


----------



## wyase9

Sorry if this is an amateur question... If I get one of the low price water coolers from antec or corsair, does the fan have to replace the rear fan in the case, as I can't see it going anywhere else?
If that is correct, then does the case not lose out from the initial air flow that was intended with the original case fan, as I am now using that space primarily to deal with my cpu heat?
Also, I assume there will be more noise from the water cooler fan than with the quiet fractal case fan?

Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SI51

Here's a review from AnandTech: http://www.anandtech.com/show/6470/fractal-design-node-304-mitx-case-review-paving-the-way-to-the-future


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyase9*
> 
> Sorry if this is an amateur question... If I get one of the low price water coolers from antec or corsair, does the fan have to replace the rear fan in the case, as I can't see it going anywhere else?
> If that is correct, then does the case not lose out from the initial air flow that was intended with the original case fan, as I am now using that space primarily to deal with my cpu heat?
> Also, I assume there will be more noise from the water cooler fan than with the quiet fractal case fan?
> Thanks
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I can only say the FD fans are fair. There is a switch on the rear panel that undervolts three fan circuits (two front, and one rear). If I were not a Noctua fan user, I would leave them stock. The rear fan is a 140mm fan. The single radiator AIO coolers are "generally" 120mm. There are mounting provisions on the back for both sizes. You have options with a radiator setup, but I noticed one reviewer could not get a 140mm radiator to install without fouling the PCI slot. Given the dimensions of the case, I would recommend a pusher setup with a 25mm shroud, exhausting out the back. I believe Frozencpu has 120mm to 140mm adapters as well.


----------



## 2002dunx

I take it that Anand has never heard of the Array II by Fractal Design....









Apart from the limited capacity SFX PSU, it's all been done before.

dunx


----------



## flyav

So I've finally put together all my components for this build...but I'm having a little weird issue here. Sometimes when I press the power button, or exit the BIOS to shut down the computer, after 1-2 secs it will boot itself up again, like a restart. I have to press the power button manually again to shut it down...

I'm using a Gigabyte H77n Wifi motherboard and Seasonic M12II 520W PSU (yes it fits although quite tightly). Could this be a RAM issue or PSU issue?? I don't like to think that I did something wrong...


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyav*
> 
> So I've finally put together all my components for this build...but I'm having a little weird issue here. Sometimes when I press the power button, or exit the BIOS to shut down the computer, after 1-2 secs it will boot itself up again, like a restart. I have to press the power button manually again to shut it down...
> I'm using a Gigabyte H77n Wifi motherboard and Seasonic M12II 520W PSU (yes it fits although quite tightly). Could this be a RAM issue or PSU issue?? I don't like to think that I did something wrong...


I see two different things causing the same problem. When you exit the bios (like when you save and exit), the computer will restart normally, and is normal. If you press the power button, momentarily, and the computer "begins to shuts down", then restarts, your menu may have the "restart when power button is pushed" option checked (Windows).


----------



## Jackeduphard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> The size of this is only a bit larger than the Sugo's. This case isn't a monstruo like the Prodigy, either. I can see this as being a pretty good case. I'm digging the brushed aluminum, too.
> And hurrah, Fractal Design stepped up to remove the frickin' _5.25 drive bays_


THIS


----------



## flyav

Thanks Siggie30. You might be right, it boots up automatically after I 'Save and Exit' from BIOS, so it may be normal. Also I haven't installed any OS yet because I'm running into another problem...
I'm trying to clean install Windows 8 Pro into my blank Intel 520 SSD, and when it runs to about 6% of the installation the error message will show up
:"Windows cannot install required files. Make sure all files required for installation are available and restart installation."
Could it be bad RAM or SSD needs to be in IDE mode instead of ACHI? I have no clue...


----------



## SI51

Why Amazon, why.... I need a case for... You're the only reason I don't have a new computer yet...


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyav*
> 
> Thanks Siggie30. You might be right, it boots up automatically after I 'Save and Exit' from BIOS, so it may be normal. Also I haven't installed any OS yet because I'm running into another problem...
> I'm trying to clean install Windows 8 Pro into my blank Intel 520 SSD, and when it runs to about 6% of the installation the error message will show up
> :"Windows cannot install required files. Make sure all files required for installation are available and restart installation."
> Could it be bad RAM or SSD needs to be in IDE mode instead of ACHI? I have no clue...


Allright one down, one to go. How are you installing? Disk or through a ram stick? Is your SSD partitioned? AHCI active = hot swappability and better functions overall.

Here is a link about Windows 8.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SI51*
> 
> Why Amazon, why.... I need a case for... You're the only reason I don't have a new computer yet...


I ordered mine through ncix.com, because Amazon did not have a link for it.


----------



## flyav

I'm installing via USB stick. Yes I have created a partition for the SSD. I haven't tried installing to the Hard Disk, I might try it tonight to see if it's the SSD causing issues.


----------



## DaveG

Every time I've seen an error while Windows is loading files from a USB drive, it has been because the files were corrupted. Reloading the files from the disk onto the USB drive has fixed the problem in the past for me. Hope that helps.


----------



## brasslad

I cannot resist, I apologize. Just strikes me a DVD drive would be convenient just now.


----------



## DaveG




----------



## Miptzi

here's mine, assembled just now....

still a temp config, but already working....





- Fractal Node 304
- 3x2TB Western Digital Caviar green and Seagate Barracudas
- 1x1TB Samsung 103SJ
- 1x128GB Corsair Nova SSD
- Mobo Zotac ITX 1156 H55 WIfi (temp)
- 2x2GB Corsair Vengeance 2000mhz (temp)
- GTX660ti MSI Power Ed.
- cpu 1156 Core i3 540 (temp)
- Corsair HX650
- Cooler Master Hyper 212 PLUS ( dont fit, using stock now)


----------



## alienden

Nice job Miptzi, too bad Cooler Master Hyper 212 PLUS didn't fit, what are you planning to use for replacement? Also HX650 is awesome!


----------



## alienden

I myself also decided to try something new for a cooler and went for HR-02 Macho. It's an amazing cooler designed to be passively cold and it almost fits in node 304. My problem is that in it's present configuration I can't fit hard drive cages and if I turn it around I will have to sucrifice an exhaust fan and mount it on a cooler itself which might not be so great in terms of cooling (my current temps are 30 at idle and only 55 at load, stock 2570K)


----------



## siggie30

Have you considered mounting the rear fan externally?


----------



## alienden

Well, I really don't like the idea of external fan. It's ugly, more prone to damage from accidents, noisier and so on. I guess I should try rotating heatsink and see how it's gonna work with a fan from inside.


----------



## DaveG

If the CPU fan is that close to the case, you should be fine without a case mounted fan. Give it a try and see how it performs!


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienden*
> 
> Well, I really don't like the idea of external fan. It's ugly, more prone to damage from accidents, noisier and so on. I guess I should try rotating heatsink and see how it's gonna work with a fan from inside.


Always the option of a 14cm shroud as well. (not trolling, just throwing ideas)

It is a nice looking cooler though.


----------



## Miptzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienden*
> 
> Nice job Miptzi, too bad Cooler Master Hyper 212 PLUS didn't fit, what are you planning to use for replacement? Also HX650 is awesome!


the socket is too close to the PCI-E slot on this mobo, no cooler will fit, besides the H40/60/70/80 from Corsair

So, with my 2500k idle in the box from my late rig, I need a z77 or h77 board like the asus ones, with centralized socket. Just on ebay though, since I'm in Brazil and here itx is uber-elite, uber-priced and uber-hard to find.


----------



## gav616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienden*
> 
> I myself also decided to try something new for a cooler and went for HR-02 Macho. It's an amazing cooler designed to be passively cold and it almost fits in node 304. My problem is that in it's present configuration I can't fit hard drive cages and if I turn it around I will have to sucrifice an exhaust fan and mount it on a cooler itself which might not be so great in terms of cooling (my current temps are 30 at idle and only 55 at load, stock 2570K)


Thanks for the pics!
It looks like the macho120 will not fit either.
I just ordered the 'True Spirit 120' for a passive setup.


----------



## SI51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gav616*
> 
> Thanks for the pics!
> It looks like the macho120 will not fit either.
> I just ordered the 'True Spirit 120' for a passive setup.


The Mach will fit, he actually has it in backwards according to the Macho manual. That exhaust fan isn't necessary since the cooler is already so close anyway. That would also greatly reduce noise.


----------



## DuckieHo

An Amazon vendor has 18 in stock for $85 plus shipping.


----------



## SI51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> An Amazon vendor has 18 in stock for $85 plus shipping.


Oh Snap! Just ordered.

Thanks Duckie


----------



## Segovax

I like it.


----------



## Crim427

I spoke with Fractal Designs on Wednesday and they said they just got new shipment in so all distributors that have them on back order should have stock within the next few days if they haven't already.


----------



## CTC626

Awesome! I have a $20 off coupon at NCIX just waiting for this case.


----------



## siggie30

Have you rotated the hr02 yet? I was curious what the clearance was.


----------



## alienden

Sure I did try to rotate it, but didn't like it. There is not enough clearance for 25mm exhaust fan and this is just a killer for me, I might try Megahelems in January. Sorry for bad pictures, I have put cooler back "backwards"







and was not able to retake pictures or do a benchmark.


----------



## Benbass

You could put the exhaust fan on the outside of the case, maybe.


----------



## DuckieHo

Now available on Newegg as well: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352027&Tpk=node%20304


----------



## gav616




----------



## siggie30

How tall is that sink? Good ram clearance too.


----------



## gav616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siggie30*
> 
> How tall is that sink? Good ram clearance too.


It's a TRUE Spirit 120
L133 x W52 x H160 mm

The temps are really good (for me), idles at 28-30 on low fan setting (passive / no OC).
although, I will definitely kit out the box with some noctua's, I think the FD fans have quite poor build quality (quiet, but feel cheap)
also, one of the front fans doesn't spin up at boot sometimes .

ohh and the gpu is inaudible, it idles at 10% speed I love it running my linux!


----------



## CTC626

Now available at NCIX (US):
http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=75056


----------



## Miptzi

I'm almost getting a board with the mini PCI-e on vertical position, to try and get some kind of flexible adapter and keep usein my Xfi TItaniumFataliy

the only I found is the ZOtac Z68ITX


----------



## setitheyeti

So I'm currently 1 motherboard away from a new Node 304 build, but am not sure which to get given everything else I've already bought. I'd posted a few times earlier in this same thread, but that was before I'd bought a lot of these other components, so I want to rethink the best motherboard choice given that I'm only doing 2, posisbly 3 WD Red's and 1 SSD, and don't need the 6 SATA ports anymore (especially with the long graphics card in the case). I'm hoping someone who might've completed a already could give some info about your experience advice with respect to whichever you got.

My uses for the build I'm doing are-
1. Gaming/general software use
2. Home Theater PC (To be primarily connected to a 49" LCD TV)
3. To act as a file server to leave on 24/7 to either stream the media on my hard drives over the local wifi network for playing on multiple computers/on the tv
4(?). Something I was hoping to do but am not sure if possible is to ideally somehow serve the media via a protected web interface that I could log in from anywhere and stream local media files using a gigabit ethernet connection to my fios to serve.

This is my current build is (I bought everything except the motherboard, just have that in as a placeholder for my current price-
Power Supply- Antec Earthwatts EA-650 Green ($34)
Liquid Cooler- Corsair H60 CWCH60 ($40)
Thermal Paste- Arctic MX2 ($0)
SSD- Intel 330 180GB ($95)
CPU- Intel i5-3570k ($185)
Case- Fractal Design Node 304 ($95)
Graphics Card- Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 2GB ($180)
Hard Drive- WD Red 3TB- ($163)
Hard Drive- WD Red 3TB- ($163)
RAM Crucial Ballistix Tactical 8CAS 1600 (77)
Motherboard- AS Rock Z77E-ITX ($163)
Totals- $1,195

For my purposes, is there any compelling reason to get the Asrock over the Asus outside of money? I have a bluetooth keyboard and mouse, so I would have to buy a bluetooth dongle for the asrock one anyway right? Which would be an extra 10-20 bucks. And at that point it's only around 5 bucks less than the Asus. And the Asrock also doesn't have the DLNA features of the Asus (If you're not using a smart tv feature though and just connecting it direct to the tv to play it out of, does this matter? For wireless media to other devices could I just use plex with it anyway, so it imports it to it's movie manager?).

Thanks for the help.


----------



## DrPhil001

I have the Asrock z77E-ITX in my Node 304. The only instance where i would prefer need the Asus over the Asrock would be for air cooling. Due to the placement of the CPU socket you are limited in what tower coolers you use (I use a Xigmatek Loki). however since you are going liquid cooling, there should be no problems between the two. So just get which ever you like the by features or cost.


----------



## mulac

I pulled the trigger on a Node 304 for my new htpc mini itx setup per below:

Silverstone Strider Plus 600W ST60F-P (Modular)
Corsair Force Series GT 60GB SSD
G.Skill Ares F3-1600C9D-8GAO 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3
ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini ITX Motherboard
Intel Core i5 3470
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 650 Ti 1GB OC
2TB Western Digital Green HDD

My question is: give that Silverstone PSU and my grpahics card GTX 650TI, do you think i'll have problems with cable management/getting it all to fit?

I deliberately didn't get a big graphics card as my needs don't need super power graphics so hopefully it'll all fit!

Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mulac*
> 
> I pulled the trigger on a Node 304 for my new htpc mini itx setup per below:
> 
> Silverstone Strider Plus 600W ST60F-P (Modular)
> Corsair Force Series GT 60GB SSD
> G.Skill Ares F3-1600C9D-8GAO 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3
> ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini ITX Motherboard
> Intel Core i5 3470
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 650 Ti 1GB OC
> 2TB Western Digital Green HDD
> 
> My question is: give that Silverstone PSU and my grpahics card GTX 650TI, do you think i'll have problems with cable management/getting it all to fit?
> 
> I deliberately didn't get a big graphics card as my needs don't need super power graphics so hopefully it'll all fit!
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts.


You will have no problems with that setup.


----------



## mulac

Hurrah! Thanks







thats a relief...


----------



## DrPhil001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mulac*
> 
> I pulled the trigger on a Node 304 for my new htpc mini itx setup per below:
> Silverstone Strider Plus 600W ST60F-P (Modular)
> Corsair Force Series GT 60GB SSD
> G.Skill Ares F3-1600C9D-8GAO 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3
> ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini ITX Motherboard
> Intel Core i5 3470
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 650 Ti 1GB OC
> 2TB Western Digital Green HDD
> My question is: give that Silverstone PSU and my grpahics card GTX 650TI, do you think i'll have problems with cable management/getting it all to fit?
> I deliberately didn't get a big graphics card as my needs don't need super power graphics so hopefully it'll all fit!
> Appreciate your thoughts.


Since your card is short you should be fine. But if you plan on upgrading to a larger card anytime the power supply may be too long.
I used the SILVERSTONE ST50F-P 500W in my setup (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256065)

Enjoy your rig









Here's some shots from my setup with the SILVERSTONE ST50F-P 500W if anyone else wants to know how much space modular PSUs have. The 670 is about 10" long too







.
(Sorry about the cable mess, it's better than it looks there I swear).

Fractal Node 304
Silverstone Strider Plus 500W ST50F-P (Modular)
OCZ Vertex 3 120GB SSD
1.5TB Seagate HDD
G.Skill sniper 1866 8GB
ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini ITX Motherboard
Intel Core i5 3570K (4.0Ghz)
Xigmatek Loki heatsink
EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW


----------



## Shiveron

I'm thinkin of moving to an itx platform when I get this years return back. I'm looking at either this or the prodigy, but i'm not looking to order an entire new rigs worth of parts so i'm really only wanting to replace the mb and case I have. I like this one a little more than the Bitfenix Prodigy. However looking at the pictures above kind of worries me that my PSU won't fit with my 7970 in this case. Is anyone using a psu simliar to mine w/ a long gpu? Does it fit or am I going to have problems? I already know it will fit in the Prodigy, and if it doesn't, I can just dremel a relief in the backplate or use the MB standoff trick to mount it. I'd really like to use this case, but if I can't fit my psu in there i'm gonna go with the prodigy.


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> I'm thinkin of moving to an itx platform when I get this years return back. I'm looking at either this or the prodigy, but i'm not looking to order an entire new rigs worth of parts so i'm really only wanting to replace the mb and case I have. I like this one a little more than the Bitfenix Prodigy. However looking at the pictures above kind of worries me that my PSU won't fit with my 7970 in this case. Is anyone using a psu simliar to mine w/ a long gpu? Does it fit or am I going to have problems? I already know it will fit in the Prodigy, and if it doesn't, I can just dremel a relief in the backplate or use the MB standoff trick to mount it. I'd really like to use this case, but if I can't fit my psu in there i'm gonna go with the prodigy.


A 6.3" deep psu will have issues with a long GPU. I would probably recommend the prodigy for your setup, unless your willing to go to a shorter PSU.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siggie30*
> 
> A 6.3" deep psu will have issues with a long GPU. I would probably recommend the prodigy for your setup, unless your willing to go to a shorter PSU.


Yeah I'm wanting to keep my X750.Ive had it less than 6 months, no reason to change it again so soon. Oh well that's disappointing.


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siggie30*
> 
> A 6.3" deep psu will have issues with a long GPU. I would probably recommend the prodigy for your setup, unless your willing to go to a shorter PSU.


Ditto. I had to go through a few PSU's to find one that fit right and met my personal needs.









@Shiveron

I also have a Prodigy as well, and it is quite a bit more roomier to work in, without the need to replace so many other parts. Even though it is quite big for an ITX case, it will be a world of a difference coming from your HAF X.


----------



## valec06

Hi guys,
Good news i think just installed the new Lepa G650 mudular psu with 140mm fan and passive fonction.
And very good for us because the plugs are in good positon.
Here a pic with my gtx560ti Asus.
Sorry for my english i am french so maybe not very good.
If have questions let me know.


----------



## valec06

I will post more pics when all will be assembled. For the moment just done with gpu and psu for show that you will have place to use all the plugs of the psu.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrPhil001*


Sheesh, the case is a little longer than I thought, although it would be perfect for a baller gtx690 build or something.


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valec06*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Good news i think just installed the new Lepa G650 mudular psu with 140mm fan and passive fonction.
> And very good for us because the plugs are in good positon.
> Here a pic with my gtx560ti Asus.
> Sorry for my english i am french so maybe not very good.
> If have questions let me know.


How about a vertical picture?


----------



## srsparky32

going to put together an ITX build just because of this case.


----------



## koulaid

Do you guys think this will fit with a gtx 670?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid*
> 
> Do you guys think this will fit with a gtx 670?


It will with room to spare.


----------



## koulaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It will with room to spare.


Woops just noticed i for got to put: Will this power supply fit with a gtx 670?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139050


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It will with room to spare.
> 
> 
> 
> SO would you go with this or the silverstone? I'm debating between the two.
Click to expand...

Which Silverstone? SG05? If so, this one runs a little cooler, comparatively.


----------



## koulaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siggie30*
> 
> Which Silverstone? SG05? If so, this one runs a little cooler, comparatively.


No the silverstone strider 500w powersupply that was mentioned in this thread.


----------



## ttam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid*
> 
> Woops just noticed i for got to put: Will this power supply fit with a gtx 670?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139050


I can't see why it wouldn't. Corsair's website shows 140mm length(depth).

Edit: Was looking at the wrong link.


----------



## koulaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttam*
> 
> I can't see why it wouldn't. Corsair's website shows 140mm length(depth).


That's weird. On newegg and microcenter it is showing 150mm.


----------



## brasslad

Use "prev" on expanded thumbnail.


----------



## valec06

Just installed the new Lepa G650 everything ok can use all plugs but the 140mm fan turn at full speed when playing so very disapointed about this.
Need to find another psu but QUIET.
Has anybody tested the Silverstone ST50 ?


----------



## ttam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid*
> 
> That's weird. On newegg and microcenter it is showing 150mm.


My apologies, I think I was looking at the wrong page yesterday. I think I had the page for the CX750 (non-modular) open.


----------



## koulaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttam*
> 
> My apologies, I think I was looking at the wrong page yesterday. I think I had the page for the CX750 (non-modular) open.


It's all good. I went ahead and got the modular one. The psu is short enough that a long graphics card will fit. The cables are the flat type which easily bends upward. I took a pic for reference and will upload it once i have everything running.


----------



## mulac

My case arrived!
Now to crack this bad-boy open and build me a HTPC. Will post photos later so you can all see how bad my wiring skills are and also how everything fits


----------



## mulac

Ok stupid question - there are two fan's in the node 302 chasis - but only ONE chasis fan connector on my ASrock Z77E mobo - how to connect both fans? Or is it simply not possible...in which case I'd obviously connect the big fan at the back and not the two little ones at the front...


----------



## HPE1000

fan splitter


----------



## mulac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> fan splitter


Assume I don't have one...its a purchase?

I guess its not super necessary I connect the front 2 fans?


----------



## HPE1000

You have to buy one if you want to use 2 fans on one header.


----------



## mulac

ok got it - guess its just the big connector then for the moment and then i'll grab a fan splitter later.

This wont' cause issues do you think?


----------



## Artikbot

Fractal just stole my heart.


----------



## koulaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mulac*
> 
> Ok stupid question - there are two fan's in the node 302 chasis - but only ONE chasis fan connector on my ASrock Z77E mobo - how to connect both fans? Or is it simply not possible...in which case I'd obviously connect the big fan at the back and not the two little ones at the front...


Look at the back of the case. You will see a fan controller with 3 connectors. That's where the case fans go to. The one on the mobo is usually used for the fan on a heatsink.


----------



## mulac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid*
> 
> Look at the back of the case. You will see a fan controller with 3 connectors. That's where the case fans go to. The one on the mobo is usually used for the fan on a heatsink.


Hmm - and that controll all three fans?

How do I connect that controller to the mobo then?


----------



## mulac

Ah wait, i got it.

1. Connect 3-pin back fan to one of the three control connectors.
2. Connect 3-pin front fans to one of the three control connectors.
3. Connect power connector to my psu.

That would work!


----------



## koulaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mulac*
> 
> Ah wait, i got it.
> 1. Connect 3-pin back fan to one of the three control connectors.
> 2. Connect 3-pin front fans to one of the three control connectors.
> 3. Connect power connector to my psu.
> That would work!


Yup you got it!


----------



## mulac

Awesome it all works!

Here's some photos of my build - running along pretty sweetly at the moment









*Components*

Silverstone Strider Plus 600W ST60F-P (Modular)
Corsair Force Series GT 60GB SSD
G.Skill Ares F3-1600C9D-8GAO 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3
ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini ITX Motherboard
Intel Core i5 3470
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 650 Ti 1GB OC
2TB Western Digital Green HDD















I am in love with this case!
Its not weird...


----------



## siggie30

Post that in the "Rate my Cables" Thread. What GPU is that?


----------



## mulac

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 650 Ti 1GB OC card

Beautiful little beast.

The HTPC basically just sits next to my tv so didnt really pay attention to cabling aside from making sure things closed and fans werent obstructed.


----------



## brasslad

There are two 4 pin fan headers, CHA_FAN1 and CPU_FAN1.
http://www.amazon.com/Gelid-Solutions-PWM-Y-Cable-Adapter/dp/B002OFP6QW/ref=sr_1_29?ie=UTF8&qid=1357790852&sr=8-29&keywords=COMPUTER+CASE+FAN+HEADER

http://www.amazon.com/ModRight-Black-Out-Series-4-Pin-Cable/dp/B0098PO3T2/ref=sr_1_94?ie=UTF8&qid=1357790948&sr=8-94&keywords=COMPUTER+CASE+FAN+HEADER

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17226/bus-322/DeepCool_4_Port_PWM_Fan_Hub_-_4_x_4-Pin_PWM.html?tl=g47c251s1325


----------



## koulaid

Here is the Corsair cx500m with a 4870 in the case. Has plenty of room to work with.


----------



## pdi192

Just used this case for a little htpc build, which I will later add a GPU into to make a nice HTPC Steambox. Thought I would share some pics of the final build for now:





ASRock H77m-ITX
Core-i3 3225
Mushkin 8gb 1600 1.35v
CX500m
Antec Kuhler 620
Samsung 840 120gb


----------



## mulac

i fail at tidy wires compared to you









Looks great!


----------



## Equilibrium

i'm in the process of planing/building my very own node 304.
that's the hardware that should go in the case: i7-3770k, asus p8z77i-deluxe, and for the time being, an older gtx 580.

i'm not quite sure, how to cool the i7 (no oc intended). will an antec 620 (or an corsair h60 2nd edt) be sufficient or do i need more cooling?

the power supply... i'm looking for a short and modular psu and found the silverstone strider gold and the corsair cx-series. i'm affraid that s these models are not silent enough. what do you think?


----------



## koulaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equilibrium*
> 
> i'm in the process of planing/building my very own node 304.
> that's the hardware that should go in the case: i7-3770k, asus p8z77i-deluxe, and for the time being, an older gtx 580.
> 
> i'm not quite sure, how to cool the i7 (no oc intended). will an antec 620 (or an corsair h60 2nd edt) be sufficient or do i need more cooling?
> 
> the power supply... i'm looking for a short and modular psu and found the silverstone strider gold and the corsair cx-series. i'm affraid that s these models are not silent enough. what do you think?


I have the cx500m and its pretty silent. I hear my case fans over it.

Down you plan to over clock?


----------



## Equilibrium

no hardcore over clock, only via bios and turbo function.


----------



## glypto

From posts and pictures uploaded by some members it seems like cable management is sometimes a challenge with Node 304.
I want to use this case for NAS so one day I will probably end up with all 6 HDDs slots occupied. Do you think there will still be ehogh space for cables?
I plan to use Asus P8H77-I + i3-3220T, no plan for GPU so this will save some space. Is it worth to consider smaller SFX form PSU to save some additional space?


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glypto*
> 
> From posts and pictures uploaded by some members it seems like cable management is sometimes a challenge with Node 304.
> I want to use this case for NAS so one day I will probably end up with all 6 HDDs slots occupied. Do you think there will still be ehogh space for cables?
> I plan to use Asus P8H77-I + i3-3220T, no plan for GPU so this will save some space. Is it worth to consider smaller SFX form PSU to save some additional space?


Well a short cable set will definately help. I opted for the PP05 Silverstone set, which removes 150-200mm of length. Using the upper bars will help some management. There are also zip tie points within the chassis. As far as PSU, If you are not considering a GPU longer than 180mm (give or take for PSU plug location), you will be okay. Your drive power cable "can" be modded to clean up extra wiring.


----------



## hermano1

Hi guys,

I'm seriously looking at a Node304 but am concerned about which cooler I can get. I'll give you a bit of background first.....

Asrock Z775-ITX (I need the CIR header so I can use an IR remote to turn the system on/off) *EDIT - it looks like the Asrock is the best board I can get with CIR, but I've read the CPU socket on the board makes it difficult for a good aftermarket cooler...*
I7 3770 - No OC'ing planned
XFX Radeon 7850 Dual Fan Black Ed (wanted a happy medium between performance, size of card and fan noise)
Gskill 16gb kit
1x2tb WD black
1x Intel 520 120GB
A quiet 500w PSU which is less than 160mm long to accomodate for the GPU
Possibly another 3.5" drive later

I'm gonna use this as an XBMC/Hyperspin rig but I want it as cool and as quiet as I can. I want an after market cooler and I have gone through this thread plus others but still can find one that would be suitable - I really want a "wind tunnel" type of setup with the airflow if you get my drift...

I'd really appreciate if you could chime in with your cooler details and if its setup to flow with the direction of the intake and exhaust fans on the node304 and other opinions....

Cheers!


----------



## koulaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermano1*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm seriously looking at a Node304 but am concerned about which cooler I can get. I'll give you a bit of background first.....
> 
> Asrock Z775-ITX (I need the CIR header so I can use an IR remote to turn the system on/off) *EDIT - it looks like the Asrock is the best board I can get with CIR, but I've read the CPU socket on the board makes it difficult for a good aftermarket cooler...*
> I7 3770 - No OC'ing planned
> XFX Radeon 7850 Dual Fan Black Ed (wanted a happy medium between performance, size of card and fan noise)
> Gskill 16gb kit
> 1x2tb WD black
> 1x Intel 520 120GB
> A quiet 500w PSU which is less than 160mm long to accomodate for the GPU
> Possibly another 3.5" drive later
> 
> I'm gonna use this as an XBMC/Hyperspin rig but I want it as cool and as quiet as I can. I want an after market cooler and I have gone through this thread plus others but still can find one that would be suitable - I really want a "wind tunnel" type of setup with the airflow if you get my drift...
> 
> I'd really appreciate if you could chime in with your cooler details and if its setup to flow with the direction of the intake and exhaust fans on the node304 and other opinions....
> 
> Cheers!


If you are not going to overclock then anything would be good. Just have a good airflow. I have the 3770k right now with stock clocks on the intel cooler and it doesn't go beyond 73c with all cores at full load.


----------



## pdi192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermano1*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm seriously looking at a Node304 but am concerned about which cooler I can get. I'll give you a bit of background first.....
> 
> Asrock Z775-ITX (I need the CIR header so I can use an IR remote to turn the system on/off) *EDIT - it looks like the Asrock is the best board I can get with CIR, but I've read the CPU socket on the board makes it difficult for a good aftermarket cooler...*
> I7 3770 - No OC'ing planned
> XFX Radeon 7850 Dual Fan Black Ed (wanted a happy medium between performance, size of card and fan noise)
> Gskill 16gb kit
> 1x2tb WD black
> 1x Intel 520 120GB
> A quiet 500w PSU which is less than 160mm long to accomodate for the GPU
> Possibly another 3.5" drive later
> 
> I'm gonna use this as an XBMC/Hyperspin rig but I want it as cool and as quiet as I can. I want an after market cooler and I have gone through this thread plus others but still can find one that would be suitable - I really want a "wind tunnel" type of setup with the airflow if you get my drift...
> 
> I'd really appreciate if you could chime in with your cooler details and if its setup to flow with the direction of the intake and exhaust fans on the node304 and other opinions....
> 
> Cheers!


If you really aren't concerned with overclocking and don't care for the built in wifi, get the H77 version of that board instead and spend the difference on a prebuilt watercooler. You can see how well they fit in my pictures on the previous page and you have plenty of room to add a second fan to the radiator if needed.


----------



## hermano1

Yeah yours looks mint mate.

How do you find the MB? Do you use the CIR at all?

Are you using a GPU?


----------



## Equilibrium

is it possible to mount a kraken x40 inside this case without losing the pcie?


----------



## Miptzi

Im Updating my signature to a i5 3330 + GB-h77N-WIFI this weekend , and adding a H70 to the system

pics soon.


----------



## tweezlednutball

so im dying to know. would a corsair h90 fit in this? push pull even???? if its a yes, im building it asap.


----------



## Equilibrium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tweezlednutball*
> 
> so im dying to know. would a corsair h90 fit in this? push pull even???? if its a yes, im building it asap.


yeah, i asked a similar question two days ago. no answers this far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equilibrium*
> 
> is it possible to mount a kraken x40 inside this case without losing the pcie?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tweezlednutball*
> 
> so im dying to know. would a corsair h90 fit in this? push pull even???? if its a yes, im building it asap.


edit: I was wrong wrong wrong


----------



## Equilibrium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Xyexz fit an alphacool nexxxos monsta in his 304, so I don't see why not.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1295261/build-log-mini-elite-crusher-cooler-master-elite-120-advanced


allright - du you see a node 304 in xyexz thread? or do you refer to another thread? just asking...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equilibrium*
> 
> allright - du you see a node 304 in xyexz thread? or do you refer to another thread? just asking...


Whoops!


----------



## koulaid

I can fit a antec 620 in mines just fine. Pretty sure a h90 would fit.


----------



## BahamutZer0

Does any one know what the spacing is in the front bezel area? I am wondering if it is possible to fit 1 or 2 SSD's in there and cut out an area to run the cables through?
That or is there enough clearence between the back of the case and the hdd caddies to fit a Noctua NH-D14?


----------



## SI51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> Does any one know what the spacing is in the front bezel area? I am wondering if it is possible to fit 1 or 2 SSD's in there and cut out an area to run the cables through?
> That or is there enough clearence between the back of the case and the hdd caddies to fit a Noctua NH-D14?


You could fit more than 2 SSDs. Not sure about the D14 off-hand


----------



## Jackeduphard

SO i have been hesatent to buy the case ... 2 reasons ...

Can i fit my 680 gtx in it?
Second, what PSU is the right size for this? (like enough to push my sig rig and then not run into the GPU lol)

Any help on this would be loved! Thanks guys! (if i get a good answer I will be buying ASAP







)


----------



## DrPhil001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackeduphard*
> 
> SO i have been hesatent to buy the case ... 2 reasons ...
> 
> Can i fit my 680 gtx in it?
> Second, what PSU is the right size for this? (like enough to push my sig rig and then not run into the GPU lol)
> 
> Any help on this would be loved! Thanks guys! (if i get a good answer I will be buying ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


It will definitely fit in the case.

I have a 670 GTX FTW which uses the 680 PCB for reference




I also used the SILVERSTONE ST50F-P 500W
(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256065)

You could fit a longer PSU if it''s not modular. Make sure you check the size though.


----------



## siggie30

The Noctua NH-d14 will physically fit, but you are limited by board type and manufacturer. It will fit with the "drive caddies", but if you want a GPU, it will severely limit your selection.


----------



## BahamutZer0

I was thinking something along these lines in no drive caddies in the system.

I was planning to mount the drives in the front bezel as there looks to be a large enough gap to place them next to each other. I would need some better measurements to be sure of the gap, distance to the fans and length of the front panel connectors as they would have to route around the drives. But for sure I should be able to get 2 of them in there with flush mount screws to the interior front of the bezel.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($80.76 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard ($179.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($44.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Scorpio Black 750GB 2.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($76.68 @ SuperBiiz)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ Adorama)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card ($469.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($89.90 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($106.98 @ NCIX US)
*Total:* $1459.26

other option for a decent tower cooler I think would be the XIGMATEK Dark Knight II or Phanteks PH-TC12DX would work as well (I know the 140mm PE version is to tall for the case)

EDIT: Just realized as well that a couple of those vendor's I haven't heard of enough to trust but the cost I figure sticking with Newegg, Amazon and NCIX-us shouldn't add to much more to it....


----------



## tweezlednutball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid*
> 
> I can fit a antec 620 in mines just fine. Pretty sure a h90 would fit.


thanks for the pic. judging by dimensions online it seems there would have to be at least 15mm space in between a 140mm fan and the pci express graphics card for an h90 to work. looks like it would be an extremely close fit. As it is I would be cutting portions of my memory sinks off to fit it because im looking at the asrock that has support for 2600 ddr3. Im looking to build a dual graphics 5800k system (overclocked to match a 6670, roughly 1013mhz graphics clock and as high as i can get with cpu with graphics at that speed). I am also doing this because I want the node to be my htpc/steam box/data storage all in one (6 x 2tb 7200 rpm drives). plus fm2 is sticking around for a long time.









my i7 laptop just took a dump, which i was using for my htpc machine. so i was looking to replace it with this and possibly a tablet for on the go type stuff.

if worse comes to worse i would get the h80, but if i can fit an h90 push/pull why the f not, right?

also as an added note I currently own an h80 in one of my machines (its an 1100t that doesn't even break a sweat at 4.2)









Edit: On second thought id probably just bend the ram fins 90 degrees.


----------



## Jackeduphard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid*
> 
> I can fit a antec 620 in mines just fine. Pretty sure a h90 would fit.


(I know i PM'd you but i figured I would ask it on this thread ... why not







)

How do you (with out it looking or feeling like, a peace of junk ... ) fit a 120mm fan on a 140mm fan Slot?


----------



## Equilibrium

looks good for the h90 / x40.
i've just contacted fractal support. let's wait for their answer.


----------



## tweezlednutball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equilibrium*
> 
> looks good for the h90 / x40.
> i've just contacted fractal support. let's wait for their answer.


thanks much! Please post their answer here!









also, check this out. http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/FM2A85X-ITX/index.us.asp


----------



## BahamutZer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siggie30*
> 
> The Noctua NH-d14 will physically fit, but you are limited by board type and manufacturer. It will fit with the "drive caddies", but if you want a GPU, it will severely limit your selection.


I know it won't go on the ASRock Z77e-ITX but it should fit on the ASUS board without issue and without blocking the PCI-e slot. If you look at the thread for coolers for the ASUS P8Z77-I it shows one mounted in a prodigy with a GeForce 670 as well still in there as well... - found it -


----------



## Nuzart

I highly doubt a 140mm Rad will fit there. The Rad will overhang too much and interfere with one of the sides.


----------



## koulaid

A couple pics i took today.












Don't mind the 4870. It's just there until i order my GTX 670


----------



## Jackeduphard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid*
> 
> A couple pics i took today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the 4870. It's just there until i order my GTX 670


What cooling you have in it or on it ???


----------



## tweezlednutball

which kuhler is that? is it 120mm?


----------



## koulaid

I have the Kuhler 620 with the swiftech fan cooling my 3770k. Yes it is 120mm.


----------



## Equilibrium

fractal support says, the 140mm kraken x40 won't fit.







he thinks that the larger rad will collide with the pcie.


----------



## Bedo

Thanks to all of your pics I now have the itch to build a new rig









Does anyone know if a 680 Lightning will fit in this case? I plan on using the sff modular power supply from Silverstone.


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bedo*
> 
> Thanks to all of your pics I now have the itch to build a new rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if a 680 Lightning will fit in this case? I plan on using the sff modular power supply from Silverstone.


Simply, yes. Take care choosing the depth of the power supply though.


----------



## siggie30

In ref to 140mm radiators, they do not fit, and two people I have seen have tried. The factory holes make placement impossible, and the longer height of the radiator conflicts in both directions, regardless of orientation. Options are a thicker 120.1, or a front mounted 184 (dual 92mm) that another member here has done. I am sure there are other solutions, but not one that would be "easy".


----------



## Equilibrium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siggie30*
> 
> In ref to 140mm radiators, they do not fit, and two people I have seen have tried. The factory holes make placement impossible, and the longer height of the radiator conflicts in both directions, regardless of orientation. Options are a thicker 120.1, or a front mounted 184 (dual 92mm) that another member here has done. I am sure there are other solutions, but not one that would be "easy".


thanks for the verification.


----------



## scub4st3v3

Can anyone give an accurate number for the length of a videocard before it surpasses half of a PSU's width? I really want to do a build in this case, and I want to use the AX760i because I can get a great deal on it. The modular ATX connections don't quite make it to the halfway point of the AX760i, and the other connectors would allow me to route underneath the videocard fairly easily. Just by math it seems like I'd have 245mm (fractal says a >160mm psu will conflict with at >170mm vid card.... add in 75mm from half of the PSU width). However, from the picture of the GTX670FTW it seems like the card doesn't go past the midway point of the PSU. Which means a 260 mm card might be possible?


----------



## scub4st3v3

first post is a double post, yay?


----------



## Bedo

So it seems like the only significant issue with this case is the distance between the power supply and the graphics card.

The 140mm Silverstone power supply seems to work well, but I am curious about other options as well. Assuming that a normal ATX psu is 150mm, 10 mm is quite a small difference. What if you used a power supply with flat cables? It seems like this has more space saving potential than a short, modular psu with non flat cables. Plus the flat, all black, cables look much more appealing.

SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151088

vs

SILVERSTONE ST65F-G 650W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256086

Has anyone used a normal size ATX psu with modular flat cables and a long gpu?


----------



## koulaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bedo*
> 
> So it seems like the only significant issue with this case is the distance between the power supply and the graphics card.
> 
> The 140mm Silverstone power supply seems to work well, but I am curious about other options as well. Assuming that a normal ATX psu is 150mm, 10 mm is quite a small difference. What if you used a power supply with flat cables? It seems like this has more space saving potential than a short, modular psu with non flat cables. Plus the flat, all black, cables look much more appealing.
> 
> SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151088
> 
> vs
> 
> SILVERSTONE ST65F-G 650W
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256086
> 
> Has anyone used a normal size ATX psu with modular flat cables and a long gpu?


I have a Corsair cx500m that has flat cables. It doesn't touch my video card at all. The part where the cables attach itself to the psu is on the far said away from where the gpu is. Pictured below.


----------



## alienden

Hi guys, on unrelated note. I have installed newish Noctua NF-A15 (150mm width) fan as a main exhaust for my node 304 and it fits perfectly(no conflict with PCI-e). IMHO very quiet and moves a lot of air! Here is a pic :


----------



## rossb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienden*
> 
> Hi guys, on unrelated note. I have installed newish Noctua NF-A15 (150mm width) fan as a main exhaust for my node 304 and it fits perfectly(no conflict with PCI-e). IMHO very quiet and moves a lot of air! Here is a pic :


Thanks, I have been wondering whether the Macho would fit in the 304 with the ASUS board. Is it still possible to get a push fan on the Macho? What is the RAM and GPU clearance like? Any chance of some more photos?


----------



## Miptzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bedo*
> 
> So it seems like the only significant issue with this case is the distance between the power supply and the graphics card.
> 
> The 140mm Silverstone power supply seems to work well, but I am curious about other options as well. Assuming that a normal ATX psu is 150mm, 10 mm is quite a small difference. What if you used a power supply with flat cables? It seems like this has more space saving potential than a short, modular psu with non flat cables. Plus the flat, all black, cables look much more appealing.
> 
> SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151088
> 
> vs
> 
> SILVERSTONE ST65F-G 650W
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256086
> 
> Has anyone used a normal size ATX psu with modular flat cables and a long gpu?


... and I use a COrsair HX650 with 150mm and a GTX660ti from MSi, no issues too.


----------



## scub4st3v3

Thanks for that above shot! Looks like I can have a card up to 10.5" with the AX760i


----------



## Bedo

Alright so I stopped by Microcenter last night and acquired some goodies. Build listed below.

Case: Fractal Node 304 (Bought last night)
CPU: Intel i7-3770K (Bought last night)
CPU Cooler: H80i or H60 - still can't decide - anyone have a suggestion on this one?
Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe (Bought last night)
Ram: not sure yet - too many to choose from
GPU: MSI GTX 680 Lightning (already own)
PSU: Silverstone 650 Watt + Short cable kit (still need to buy)
HDD: WD Caviar Black 1TB (already own)


----------



## glenn0123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid*
> 
> Here is the Corsair cx500m with a 4870 in the case. Has plenty of room to work with.


What video card is that?


----------



## Bedo

I test fitted the 680 Lightning and didn't run into any issues. The screw holes for the bracket did not line up very well. It will require some pressure and wiggling to get them to line up. The voltage control deal on top of the 680 might block one of my SATA ports, which is no big deal.


----------



## alienden

Hey rossb,

I have already discussed Macho compatibility earlier in this thread. Basicly NO, it doesn't fit with push fan, unless you remove exhaust fan(A15 in my case). You might also notice that for same reason my HR-02 is mounted backwards. In All honesty if you are thinking of going with active cooling on your CPU heatsink, just go for True Spirit 140 fits much nicely and you get much more place to work with (although fan mounting can still be tough). As a matter of fact I think there is a threat already discussing TS140 in node 304 http://www.overclock.net/t/1349766/build-log-node-304-silent-workstation.

You can buy TS140 at Nan's http://www.nansgaminggear.net/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=TS-140


----------



## Bedo

Does anyone know what the notches that run the entire length of the case are for? Has anyone used them for whatever purpose they serve?



Edit: Never mind, answered my own question (I think). They are for using zip ties


----------



## .theMetal

Hey guys this case is phenominal. I was pretty set on the prodigy until I found this. my question is, will it fit a full sized phanteks air cooler? and a msi 670 power edition? and a somewhat larger power supply?

If so I'm sold.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> ... and I use a COrsair HX650 with 150mm and a GTX660ti from MSi, no issues too.


What motherboard is that with 6 SATA ports?


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> What motherboard is that with 6 SATA ports?


ZOTAC H55ITX-A-E


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Hey guys this case is phenominal. I was pretty set on the prodigy until I found this. my question is, will it fit a full sized phanteks air cooler? and a msi 670 power edition? and a somewhat larger power supply?
> 
> If so I'm sold.


I think I answered my own question my power supply is 165mm and modular









will consider a new power supply i think


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I think I answered my own question my power supply is 165mm and modular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will consider a new power supply i think


Yeah, a 160mm supply leaves at most 1/4 inch. I'm using a 160mm Seasonic G-series 450W semi-modular with an MSI Twin Frozr 7850 but the flat cables come out low I could run them down around and over, or out up and over if I needed. Some of the Corsair have a nice placement for the mod connectors near the native cable. A non-modular 160mm PSU could run a GPU card probably over 11 inches.


----------



## .theMetal

Appreciate the information. I am going to try really hard to end up with this case, its the perfect layout. I might just have to save the money for one of the Silverstone 140mm psu's, I think also seasonic makes a 140mm.

O also any word on my phanteks cooler fitting? my raven has 163mm of clearance for the tower, and the phanteks fits just barely, with a few mm to spare


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Appreciate the information. I am going to try really hard to end up with this case, its the perfect layout. I might just have to save the money for one of the Silverstone 140mm psu's, I think also seasonic makes a 140mm.
> 
> O also any word on my phanteks cooler fitting? my raven has 163mm of clearance for the tower, and the phanteks fits just barely, with a few mm to spare


I think picking the air cooler required more thought than the PSU, I picked the ASUS P8Z77-I mobo because the CPU placement was the most centered on the board and as a side benefit more centered to the back fan as well(dead on actually). Then went with a Zalman as it was tapered on the sides and front/back and by measurements would clear RAMs and daughter card easily. Downside on the VRM card is it made some of the screws tough to install. The back fan acts as a push/pull pretty much as it is close to the fan, a possible consideration. I don't think you want one that goes towards the cages/RAM much further the fan side has a bit more than 1/2" clearance maybe 3/4" but you'd maybe hit some of the back panel stuff slightly before that depending on mobo.


----------



## .theMetal

Yup as far as the motherboard goes, I know for a fact the phanteks will fit on the same ASUS board you have. clears the daughter board, and I use the short samsung ram so it has no intrusion. And yea the big thing to worry about is clearing the cross member that the drives mount on. I will definitely do more research on the phanteks/noctua/silver arrow fitting in the case. they all are similar in size.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Argh must resist urge... I am totally in love with my Define Mini...but man I am craving this beast mITX setup.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bedo*
> 
> Does anyone know what the notches that run the entire length of the case are for? Has anyone used them for whatever purpose they serve?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Never mind, answered my own question (I think). They are for using zip ties


Those are for cable ties to tie down the psu cables and stuff


----------



## tike71

Just finished building my rig. It's just a basic rig, no video card so I didn't think making a build thread was warranted.

specs
core i5 3570k cpu
scythe shuriken rev. b with noctua b9 pwm 92mm fan
asrock h77m-itx motherboard
2 x 8gb 1600 kingston hyperx red
256gb samsung 830 ssd
3 x hdd (620gb, 750gb, 1tb)
seasonic x650 modular psu

Will probably add a gpu down the line. Something quiet and under 9" so it'll clear the psu cables


----------



## pdi192

Finally finished up my little "steambox". Added a GTX 660 and a 1TB hdd today:


----------



## adrianf

Thanks everyone for your input thus far regarding this great little case. I did a litte research on the net before finding this thread and figured this would possibly be the best place to ask if what I'm thinking of doing makes any sense.

At present, I'm running a Fractal Design R3 case with an extra front fan. It's a basic AMD A6-3670K setup with 4GB of RAM, a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ CPU cooler and an ADATA 120GB SSD as the main boot drive. For media in the system, I'm running 3x4TB Hitachi 5400RPM drives and a 1x3TB Hitachi 5400RPM. I've got a Seasonic X-560 modular PSW in this (again, overkill, but I like the fact that it never really has to run the fan as it's passive 99% of the time when I use it).

The Node 304 intrigues me because of its size. The R3 is pretty huge in my condo living room and I'd love something a little smaller and this case seems to fit the bill. Besides, this case would look a lot nicer on an A/V shelf.









So, I'm looking at picking this case up and moving the drives over but changing up the mainboard and CPU simply because I know that the Intel offerings run cooler but I do need at least 5x SATA ports so the Intel ITX solutions seem to be much more in line with what I want to do.

No gaming or anything else (other than HD audio playback and HD video playback) occur with this system. Not planning to overclock anything as I don't really need to.

My biggest curiosity is how cool are drives running for others who have a similar setup? Under Hard Disk Sentinel Pro 4.20, my drive temperatures never run above 36C (and this is usually when the suns beaming in as I face south or other people on lower floors are running heat). On my current ASUS setup, I have the fans set to LOW/AUTO and run the case fans at about 2/3 on the adjustable dial with the R3.

To recap, I plan to pull the following from my current system:

PSU: Seasonic X-560
HDD1: Hitachi 3TB 5400 RPM
HDD2: Hitachi 4TB 5400 RPM
HDD3: Hitachi 4TB 5400 RPM
HDD4: Hitachi 4TB 5400 RPM
SSD: ADATA S510 [works fine for my application]

And I plan to purchase the following:

Case: Fractal Design Node 304
MB: ASUS P8H77-I Deluxe
CPU: Intel i3-3225 [was originally thinking the i3-3220T as it's cooler but I know the 3225 has HD4000 for IGP]
VIDEO: ON BOARD
RAM: 2x4GB (whatever is decent and cheap at the time of purchase)

I've read that the 24p issue has more or less been fixed. I had an old Clarkdale i3 which drove me nuts and ended up putting in a Radeon 6450HD video card because it was _that bad_.

Does anybody have any thoughts on this potential move?


----------



## frack0

Since putting my build together I had been bothered by how much space the air cooler took up. Getting at cables, connectors on the mobo was very difficult. Was wandering around local Frys yesterday and they had a fresh shipment of NZXT Kraken X40(140mm fan) coolers...

Went from this



To this, got my case back(had an MSI Twin Frozr in there but it appears to have taken a dump. A warning though for folks using the P8Z77-I deluxe mobo, the backplate takes some modifying luckily it's some type of plastic. The rest of the install was easy, and barely more audible than the Zalman it replaced( which was hard to bolt down).


----------



## Bedo

Got the new rig assembled. Here are some crappy cell phone pics!









Still need to overclock ram and tie down some cables around the power supply exhaust.







Edit: And for some fun











Edit2: Played about 30 minutes worth of BF3 in a full server. Max temps were 70C for CPU and 53C for GPU. The H80 moves a lot of air, which I think helps keep the GPU cool. Very pleased with everything so far.


----------



## JMatzelle303

wow i really like your build are all fans intakes?

i am looking at getting the new H60


----------



## BahamutZer0

Looks like that Kraken x40 blocks the pci-e brackets though.


----------



## Bedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> wow i really like your build are all fans intakes?
> 
> i am looking at getting the new H60


The fans on the H80i are exhaust and they move a lot of air. I think this is very beneficial for all of the components in the system except for the CPU, which is fairly easy to manage since I have already dialed in my overclock. They actually create a vacuum in the case which pulls air through the exhaust port for the PSU, which adds more heat to the CPU.
The downside of this is that the PSU exhaust port does not have a filter on it


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> Looks like that Kraken x40 blocks the pci-e brackets though.


Close but clear by mm or 2, I'll try to get a pic with my defunct MSI card tomorrow

EDIT:Not as bad as previous photo looked but I couldn't get the card in, actually need another 1-2mm to clear the radiator. Don't really need a vid card myself so no problem for me. Might try loosening fan/radiator pushing over a bit otherwise you'd need to mod the mounting a bit. If Fractal ever makes any changes to the case, a good one might be to move that fan mount over, plenty of room on the other side.


----------



## Bedo

That is a really tight fit. I would expect that cards with back plates would not fit with that radiator.

Btw, got a new personal record on 3DMark11 with my Node 304


----------



## glypto

Hi,
how did you connect Node 304's fan controller to power supply/motherboard's case fan connector? There is only short cable hanging from Node 304's fan controller with molex (?) connector. No cable I could use to connect fan controller to power was supplied with Node304 nor with my power supply (http://www.seasonicusa.com/M12II-Bronze.htm). Did you guys just buy separate cable? Please advice what cable do I need.
Is there any advantage in connecting fan controller to motherboard rather than to power supply? I don't think motherboard con control case fan speed...
Thanks in advance


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glypto*
> 
> Hi,
> how did you connect Node 304's fan controller to power supply/motherboard's case fan connector? There is only short cable hanging from Node 304's fan controller with molex (?) connector. No cable I could use to connect fan controller to power was supplied with Node304 nor with my power supply (http://www.seasonicusa.com/M12II-Bronze.htm). Did you guys just buy separate cable? Please advice what cable do I need.
> Is there any advantage in connecting fan controller to motherboard rather than to power supply? I don't think motherboard con control case fan speed...
> Thanks in advance


Your power supply should have come with molex cables. I know my M12II 520W came with two molex cables, shown as "Peripheral" cables near the bottom of the page you linked. I would double check your cable collection just to make sure. If you do not have them, I would email or call up the retailer you bought the power supply from, or Seasonic directly, and ask to source the cables, or request a replacement that comes with them.

My fans are in fact connected to the case's fan controller. However, nowadays, motherboards can also control the fan speeds as well through the BIOS, or, some manufacturers like Asrock, offer Windows utilities that can accomplish the same thing.


----------



## glypto

Thank you,
of course there is molex cable supplied with power supply:doh: I was confused by the fact the cable has actually 3 peripherial connectors attached. I will try to get simple short molex cable anyway, it will make cable management easier.
Thanks again.


----------



## Jackeduphard

Where can I buy this with out getting screwed over ... PM if you want to sell your case plz and thank you!


----------



## frack0

I had the time tonight to loosen up the X40 Kraken radiator/fan and make sure they were as far away from the vid card as they would go. The card actually just fit, maybe 1mm to go at most(even though it looks like they are touching in photo) so maybe light modding to get a more comfortable distance but some insulating tape may be enough, as always YMMV


----------



## quietpressure

Just a thought, since the rear fan is larger... Is it better to have the front 92mm fans as exhaust and the rear 140mm as intake?


----------



## Bedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zrlan7710*
> 
> Just a thought, since the rear fan is larger... Is it better to have the front 92mm fans as exhaust and the rear 140mm as intake?


I think it depends on what your cooling goals are. For instance, if I wanted a heavy OC on my CPU, using the back fan as intake would yield much better temperatures. Although, the GPU would suffer some because of the extra heat in the case. Blower style GPU coolers wouldn't really be affected, but non-reference like the Lightning would be affected.

I have a H80i in my case and use it as exhaust and 2 92mm Noctua fans for the intake. The h80 actually moves enough air that it creates a vacuum at the PSU vent on the side of the case. I would be willing to do some testing by flipping things around, but I used the anti vibration mounts with the Noctua fans. They would be incredibly difficult to flip around, and I would probably end up breaking the rubber mounts


----------



## Mopar63

For liquid cooling for my Node build I used the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performance but only used a single fan. In fact I used a Noctua PWM fan instead of the one from Thermaltake due to better static pressure and quieter.

frack0 on your setup if you can you might want to mount the radiator to the case and the fan as a push. The reason is static pressure fans work best pushing against the pressure. Having resistance in the pull side does not apply the pressure capabilities of the fan. This results in the fan starving for air and not being as effective. In my testing I have seen a drop of as much as 5C switching a single fan setup from pull to push.

My current setup just ran 3DMark Fire Strike with the Demo in a loop for 30 minutes and the CPU only hit 59C with an overclock to 3.9 GHz. Not bad for how small this case is and the front fans on low. As for noise I am seriously in love with the Node. Even under load the ambient room noise drowns out the computer noise unless I try to hear it. I live in a well insulated home with triple pane windows and about 75 feet from the road outside and I still hear cars driving by as much louder than this system running.


----------



## quietpressure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bedo*
> 
> I think it depends on what your cooling goals are. For instance, if I wanted a heavy OC on my CPU, using the back fan as intake would yield much better temperatures. Although, the GPU would suffer some because of the extra heat in the case. Blower style GPU coolers wouldn't really be affected, but non-reference like the Lightning would be affected.
> 
> I have a H80i in my case and use it as exhaust and 2 92mm Noctua fans for the intake. The h80 actually moves enough air that it creates a vacuum at the PSU vent on the side of the case. I would be willing to do some testing by flipping things around, but I used the anti vibration mounts with the Noctua fans. They would be incredibly difficult to flip around, and I would probably end up breaking the rubber mounts


Thanks for the reply.

I think I'll leave it as is, well, because I only have Core i5-3330.


----------



## mala

Are all your front panel audio outputs working correctly?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1358475/pinpointing-cause-of-noise-problems-on-node-304-chassis-audio-output


----------



## Mopar63

Well the Mini Mopar build is now completed and about to go do some gaming on it, need my Skyrim fix. The Water 2.0 Performer with one fan is not working at full potential but I do not need more cooling, even under some pretty heavy test loads I was not hitting 60C. The system is VERY quiet and looks cool, plus it is TINY compared to my old full tower brute.


----------



## Bedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mala*
> 
> Are all your front panel audio outputs working correctly?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1358475/pinpointing-cause-of-noise-problems-on-node-304-chassis-audio-output


I have the same problem identified in that thread. This was my first time using the front audio port (just to test it). I always use the motherboard inputs with my headphone amp so its not a big deal for me


----------



## Bedo

After a couple nights of strange noises coming out of the PSU (buzzing/high pitch noise), and today my rig is randomly powering off, I think its safe to say my PSU is dying/dead. It turns on and stays on for a little while but randomly powers off. Has anyone else had problems with their Silverstone STxxF PSU's? On the upside, I am 2 days away from my 30 day exchange window at Amazon, so my replacement is already on its way


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bedo*
> 
> After a couple nights of strange noises coming out of the PSU (buzzing/high pitch noise), and today my rig is randomly powering off, I think its safe to say my PSU is dying/dead. It turns on and stays on for a little while but randomly powers off. Has anyone else had problems with their Silverstone STxxF PSU's? On the upside, I am 2 days away from my 30 day exchange window at Amazon, so my replacement is already on its way


Its nice when things work out at the end of the day. Glad you were had the issue within the first few days.

Between, I just semi finished a build in the node and I must say its a nice fun case to work with. Here is what I'm running at the moment:

i7 3570K
ASRock Z77 ITX
EVGA 650 TI 2 GB Card
XSPC RayStorm CPU cooler
magic cool 140MM rad in push pull

And here are a few pics:


----------



## MPLE

anyone do a 120mm front fan mod while using a sfx psu so it would fit?


----------



## Miptzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Its nice when things work out at the end of the day. Glad you were had the issue within the first few days.
> 
> Between, I just semi finished a build in the node and I must say its a nice fun case to work with. Here is what I'm running at the moment:
> 
> i7 3570K
> ASRock Z77 ITX
> EVGA 650 TI 2 GB Card
> XSPC RayStorm CPU cooler
> magic cool 140MM rad in push pull
> 
> And here are a few pics:


I'd use thar rad OR the res on the back, adn make it all internal, but nonetheless, great build !


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> frack0 on your setup if you can you might want to mount the radiator to the case and the fan as a push. The reason is static pressure fans work best pushing against the pressure. Having resistance in the pull side does not apply the pressure capabilities of the fan. This results in the fan starving for air and not being as effective. In my testing I have seen a drop of as much as 5C switching a single fan setup from pull to push.


Mounting the rad against the back wall is not really an option unless you remove the fan switch(screws in any pcie bracket would likely interfere as well), but in the end there's so much cooling power in reserve that any loss of efficiency is really moot. I 've got it set for silent operation priority and I don't believe I've ever heard the fan ramp up even running Prime95 with 4K-8K in-place FFTs, after 20 minutes or so max temp 44C(dithering on 45) with mobo at 34C(just kept tracking 9-11C difference) with mild OC at 4.1GHz, fan running 875-925RPM.

EDIT:sys spec
ASUS PZ877I-deluxe
i7 3770K
16GB GSkills RipJaws

Had an MSI 7850 card but it got progressively worse(HDMI acting up then Displayport then DVI) until finally Tango Uniform


----------



## Jules66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glypto*
> 
> Hi,
> how did you connect Node 304's fan controller to power supply/motherboard's case fan connector? There is only short cable hanging from Node 304's fan controller with molex (?) connector. No cable I could use to connect fan controller to power was supplied with Node304 nor with my power supply (http://www.seasonicusa.com/M12II-Bronze.htm). Did you guys just buy separate cable? Please advice what cable do I need.
> Is there any advantage in connecting fan controller to motherboard rather than to power supply? I don't think motherboard con control case fan speed...
> Thanks in advance


Hi,
It appears you used a PSU Seasonic M12II in your Node 304 build. I would like to do the same, but I wonder if it will fit with my 245 mm GPU. I know that many computer stores like NCIX use that case/PSU combination with even longer GPUs, but I haven't found confirmation in any forum so far. So, could you please tell me whether the modular Seasonic will let me plug the wires behind the GPU or not. Thanx.


----------



## .theMetal

So turns out the Phanteks will fit. I just might have to remove the brace on the top. which is no problem I only run one drive so I plan on removing the mounts anyways and mounting the drive on top of the power supply.

Also here's a question. How much room is there between the front of the case and the power supply? enough for an ssd? and would there be problems with heat?

(don't own the case yet, but planning on purchasing sometime soon)


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jules66*
> 
> Hi,
> It appears you used a PSU Seasonic M12II in your Node 304 build. I would like to do the same, but I wonder if it will fit with my 245 mm GPU. I know that many computer stores like NCIX use that case/PSU combination with even longer GPUs, but I haven't found confirmation in any forum so far. So, could you please tell me whether the modular Seasonic will let me plug the wires behind the GPU or not. Thanx.


You could probably use that supply, BUT I doubt you'll have access to all the 4-pin Molex connectors, maybe 2 at best. Figure 170mm from back of case to rear of PSU is, 245 -170 = 75mm or halfway across the back of the PSU both PCIEs should be available and for sure one 4-pin, but you'd likely have to snake the second 4-pin if it's possible which I doubt as a 160mm deep supply only leaves about a 6mm gap to the back of the graphics card. Some Corsair modulars have a better modular position clustered near the native cable(I believe those are Seasonic made as they share the same flat mod cables), and the G-series Seasonics have the mods down low where you can route under and over if needed. I used a G 450W in mine.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Well, I just made a purchase, was going to build a small lan rig/nas system.
Was debating between this and the BFP, decided on this mostly for the fact that I know I can get 4 HDD in there with a 560ti.

Order:
ASUS P8H77-I
Intel Core i5 3570
Samsung 840 120GB
Seasonic S12II 520W
Antec Kuhler H2O 620

As for my NAS, waiting for the 3tb WD reds to go on sale then I will end up picking up 4 of them


----------



## frack0

The only thing I really didn't like about this case was the vertical HDD hangers which really got in the way for cable management IMO. I had mounted a Xigmatek 3.5 to 2x2.5 to the side of one hanger but with the fixed postions it still was a bit crowded near the PSU. So I got an Openbeam starter kit and made a horizontal drive mount with the Xigmatek adapter. I think it really opens the box up and could be extended for more drives quite easily


----------



## Jules66

You're right frack0, I would be able to use the first 4-pin plug, but probably not the second. But actually, I don't care anymore, since I will buy the Seasonic G-450 as you suggested, which ends the gimmick about the PSU's length. Thanks a million.


----------



## Jet Blazer

Will this case fit a 160mm Corsair TX750 (non-modular) PSU and a 690 GTX? I am on a mission to pack as much as power as I can in to the smallest case I can find. The 304 is almost perfect for me except for this one major concern. Can anyone with first hand experience answer this for me? Thanks!


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jet Blazer*
> 
> Will this case fit a 160mm Corsair TX750 (non-modular) PSU and a 690 GTX? I am on a mission to pack as much as power as I can in to the smallest case I can find. The 304 is almost perfect for me except for this one major concern. Can anyone with first hand experience answer this for me? Thanks!


So you've got 170mm back wall to PSU + 150mm across
PSU. 320mm - 280mm (11in. card?) gives 40mm left for native cable from side of PSU. Depending on length of cables could get tight in there but it seems possible but position/circumference of native cable will play a part


----------



## Jet Blazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> So you've got 170mm back wall to PSU + 150mm across
> PSU. 320mm - 280mm (11in. card?) gives 40mm left for native cable from side of PSU. Depending on length of cables could get tight in there but it seems possible but position/circumference of native cable will play a part


That's what I thought but I read up early in the thread where some users claim a 160mm is absolutely impossible. My math matched up with what you said. Has anyone physically tried to do this with a similar PSU/GPU?


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jet Blazer*
> 
> That's what I thought but I read up early in the thread where some users claim a 160mm is absolutely impossible. My math matched up with what you said. Has anyone physically tried to do this with a similar PSU/GPU?


Had an 8 inch MSI Twin Frozr in mine til it died, there's about a 6mm gap to the back of the GPU, I've got a pic with a 160 G_series Seasonic and a bunch of measurements in this post, the Seasonic modular connection are still usable even with a long card.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/fractal-design-node-304-new-itx-case/380#post_19167670


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jet Blazer*
> 
> Will this case fit a 160mm Corsair TX750 (non-modular) PSU and a 690 GTX? I am on a mission to pack as much as power as I can in to the smallest case I can find. The 304 is almost perfect for me except for this one major concern. Can anyone with first hand experience answer this for me? Thanks!


If you mount the PSU vertically using some double sided tape you might be able to (you will loose 1 fan i the front), also if you remove the PSU bracket you can push gain another 5 to 6mm of space.

The image is with a 660 FTW


----------



## Miptzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> If you mount the PSU vertically using some double sided tape you might be able to (you will loose 1 fan i the front), also if you remove the PSU bracket you can push gain another 5 to 6mm of space.
> 
> The image is with a 660 FTW


that's a CM Hyper 212PLUS?

I got a H80 for my Node cause I tried to use it on my GA-H77N-ITX and couldn't do it....

I'll try that again, but pity I spent my hard earned money already.... sigh


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> that's a CM Hyper 212PLUS?
> 
> I got a H80 for my Node cause I tried to use it on my GA-H77N-ITX and couldn't do it....
> 
> I'll try that again, but pity I spent my hard earned money already.... sigh


H80 should fit. What issue are you having with that.


----------



## Miptzi

I'm already with the H80, but some weeks ago I tried to aviod this expense.
a little late though....

at least the Hyper212 "should" work as my backup when I'm changing the H80 tubes for something with a decent look and better flow....


----------



## rpgman1

I was wondering if the CM Hyper 212 EVO could fit in this case if I can't find a suitable water cooling AIO?


----------



## rossb

The 212 fits. I'm using one in mine, although I had to use nylon washers under the back plate with my ASUS board.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossb*
> 
> The 212 fits. I'm using one in mine, although I had to use nylon washers under the back plate with my ASUS board.


I see. At least it's good to know that some air coolers can fit in the Node 304, but I will have to buy low profile RAM to ensure I can use the 212 EVO.


----------



## CHAMPION9

hi everyone hers a build log im doing on my node 304 along with a pic.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHAMPION9*
> 
> hi everyone hers a build log im doing on my node 304 along with a pic.


Is that PSU the Newton R3? If so, how did you make it fit?

I'm very interested in this case, but I wouldn't want to have to trade out up my Seasonic Platinum-660 in the process. Is it possible to mod the 304 to fit a 160mm modular PSU + GPU?


----------



## CHAMPION9

yes its the fractal newton r3 600 watt platinum psu it is 165mm I have a spare 2mm lol I got a converter that will convert the one 8pin showing to 4 molex to power my pumps and fans inside the tower


----------



## CHAMPION9

add back rad custom painted with crystal link fittings


----------



## CHAMPION9

some new toys came today and I update the front of the tower with new zalmen fan and 92rad with some crystal link.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Welp I crammed my old full tower build into a node yesterday. I don't know why there was so much worrying over PSU size... after removing the useless PSU bracket you have room for just about any size unit you want. My 160mm modular Seasonic fit easily with ~an inch of space to spare once it was pressed all the way over to the left side. My 560 Ti TF2 is ~9.5" and has no clearance issues at all. With tighter cable management I could probably fit a 12" card in there.

Hmm... the 690 is only 11" right?

Must resist...

EDIT: Temps have been FANTASTIC btw. I was expecting them to rise a little bit coming from my Raven RV03 to a tiny mini itx case, but they haven't moved, at all. The front to back airflow does it's job surprisingly well.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Welp I crammed my old full tower build into a node yesterday. I don't know why there was so much worrying over PSU size... after removing the useless PSU bracket you have room for just about any size unit you want. My 160mm modular Seasonic fit easily with ~an inch of space to spare once it was pressed all the way over to the left side


This is great to know.

How did you secure it? I like velcro.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> This is great to know.
> 
> How did you secure it? I like velcro.


I used two strips of dual sided tape along the edges. It doesn't shift at all, not that there's much room for it to move, haha. The PSU bracket is only held in by 4 screws too. It's super easy to remove.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> I used two strips of dual sided tape along the edges. It doesn't shift at all, not that there's much room for it to move, haha. The PSU bracket is only held in by 4 screws too. It's super easy to remove.


That is great. my psu is actually a bit longer than that its 165mm. but I think I could make it work at least until I can get another shorter psu down the road.

All I need to do is get the micro board and the case. and I am actually coming from an rv03 as well.

I will get to see how much massive stuff I can fit into the tiny case as in an oversized psu and a phanteks heatsink.


----------



## rpgman1

Is the Corsair H90 able to fit into the Node 304 or do I go for the H60 to cool my CPU?


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Is the Corsair H90 able to fit into the Node 304 or do I go for the H60 to cool my CPU?


I'm using an NZXT X40 in mine in a pull configuration, the card just clears(put some thick electrical tape on that side of the radiator). With the radiator at the wall the fan switch would interfere, and probably any bracket screws for a card if you are using one. With just a little modding of the mounting holes a comfortable amount of clearance could be gotten very easily.

EDIT: Looks like it has the same plastic backing plate, I had to mod mine to use it on a P8Z77-I mobo


----------



## Mopar63

The PSU choice for the node is actually less about the size of the PSU than about the cable placement. If the cables are all at the end of the PSU closest to the case front then even a longer video card is not an issue. If you have a modular supply with the cables all over the place then you might have issues.

frack0: I might have already asked but can you mount the X40 so it is in push configuration? This would get you better air flow through the radiator and better cooling temps. Try a spacer on the radiator if needed to push it off the wall a little.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> The PSU choice for the node is actually less about the size of the PSU than about the cable placement. If the cables are all at the end of the PSU closest to the case front then even a longer video card is not an issue. If you have a modular supply with the cables all over the place then you might have issues.
> 
> frack0: I might have already asked but can you mount the X40 so it is in push configuration? This would get you better air flow through the radiator and better cooling temps. Try a spacer on the radiator if needed to push it off the wall a little.


Yeah you did already mention it but temps are already awesome, running Prime95 large in-place FFTs does not even cause the fan to bump up from the normal 875-925 RPM. This is actually the configuration the instructions show so possibly the fan is meant to be in pull mode, and there's really no compelling reason to change it.


----------



## alfredshuryan

Great Start on a COOL build Champ.... Sub'd


----------



## PcZac

Has anyone put a longer video card and a fanless power supply in this case yet? All of the SeaSonic's are 160mm and modular, so it doesn't look like one of those will fit. Going just off newegg, the only other 2 well review fanless power supplies, the KINGWIN STR-500 and Rosewill SilentNight-500 are both 170mm. All that's left if the 160mm FSP Group AURUM XILENSER 500W, but it's not modular and should barely fit, but lacks reviews on newegg, and other review sites say the SeaSonics are better.


----------



## Eidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> Has anyone put a longer video card and a fanless power supply in this case yet? All of the SeaSonic's are 160mm and modular, so it doesn't look like one of those will fit.


I haven't tried it yet, but I've been eyeing this and the Seasonic fanless 520 watt PSU. From the last 2 pages it sounds like if you remove the PSU bracket it could be doable. Not 100% sure, but if you do try it let me know.

Also, if it doesn't fit I was thinking about turning the PSU around so that the power plug would be on the video card side. If I'm right then it should be at the far end and it could be plugged in easy, leaving the other side for all the cables. This is assuming that the power cord could reach that far, anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Welp I crammed my old full tower build into a node yesterday. I don't know why there was so much worrying over PSU size... after removing the useless PSU bracket you have room for just about any size unit you want. My 160mm modular Seasonic fit easily with ~an inch of space to spare once it was pressed all the way over to the left side. My 560 Ti TF2 is ~9.5" and has no clearance issues at all. With tighter cable management I could probably fit a 12" card in there.


----------



## Lord Xeb




----------



## PcZac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eidi*
> 
> I haven't tried it yet, but I've been eyeing this and the Seasonic fanless 520 watt PSU. From the last 2 pages it sounds like if you remove the PSU bracket it could be doable. Not 100% sure, but if you do try it let me know.
> 
> Also, if it doesn't fit I was thinking about turning the PSU around so that the power plug would be on the video card side. If I'm right then it should be at the far end and it could be plugged in easy, leaving the other side for all the cables. This is assuming that the power cord could reach that far, anyway.


I'd like to see some picture with the mount removed, the case is so small its hard to get a good idea visually whats going on. Could you just drill some new holes and move the mount an inch instead of removing it all together? I'd rather avoid using double side tape.

Also how loud are the front 2 fans? Are they worth replacing to reduce noise?


----------



## Jackeduphard

My build is MESSY in side but so nice!!!! (lots of pics!)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mopar63

That's not all that bad. One of the things about an ITX build is that messy wiring is gonna happen. You do not have the wasted space like in a full tower to just hide things in.


----------



## CesarNYC

So is there a consensus on which is the best PSU for this case? I love the case but the PSU restrictions are ridiculous.

I am looking at the SPARKLE R-FSP600-80ETN 600W Its platinum rated, less than 140mm, and non modular so should fit. Anything better?


----------



## frack0

If you're going non-modular and your card is less than 12 in. then you can easily go with a 160mm long PSU but you'll end up with a mile of extra cable to stuff somewhere. The Silverstone modulars that are 140mm with a short cable kit seem to work well as do some of the Corsair semi-modular. It more depends on how long the card is and where on the PSU the modular connectors are, I used a Seasonic G-series 160mm long semi-mod but the mod connectors are below the GPU card and it works.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*
> 
> So is there a consensus on which is the best PSU for this case? I love the case but the PSU restrictions are ridiculous.
> 
> I am looking at the SPARKLE R-FSP600-80ETN 600W Its platinum rated, less than 140mm, and non modular so should fit. Anything better?


well if your don't mind taking 4 screws out and using some kind of two sided tape to hold down the power supply, it seems to me up to a 160mm length psu will fit. this was reported by Booty Warrior here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Welp I crammed my old full tower build into a node yesterday. I don't know why there was so much worrying over PSU size... after removing the useless PSU bracket you have room for just about any size unit you want. My 160mm modular Seasonic fit easily with ~an inch of space to spare once it was pressed all the way over to the left side. My 560 Ti TF2 is ~9.5" and has no clearance issues at all. With tighter cable management I could probably fit a 12" card in there.


I am hopefully going to stuff an almost 165mm psu when I grab it this summer. at least until I decide to get a new psu


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> If you're going non-modular and your card is less than 12 in. then you can easily go with a 160mm long PSU but you'll end up with a mile of extra cable to stuff somewhere. The Silverstone modulars that are 140mm with a short cable kit seem to work well as do some of the Corsair semi-modular. It more depends on how long the card is and where on the PSU the modular connectors are, I used a Seasonic G-series 160mm long semi-mod but the mod connectors are below the GPU card and it works.


I have a lightening (280mm) and I tried to install with an old Corsair AX750. The cables were smashed up onto the card, mind you this is a 149mm PSU and the GPU card was flexing. Not acceptable so I tried.........
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> well if your don't mind taking 4 screws out and using some kind of two sided tape to hold down the power supply, it seems to me up to a 160mm length psu will fit. this was reported by Booty Warrior here:
> I am hopefully going to stuff an almost 165mm psu when I grab it this summer. at least until I decide to get a new psu


I removed the bracket....and there really was not that much space. The built in 90 degree plug for the PSU on the other side eats up a lot of room. I will post pics if anyone is interested. I may pull the trigger on the Sparkle power supply, but I will go with the 700w version since it's the same length.

It kills me that Fractal makes PSUs but neither of them are suitable for this case.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*
> 
> I have a lightening (280mm) and I tried to install with an old Corsair AX750. The cables were smashed up onto the card, mind you this is a 149mm PSU and the GPU card was flexing. Not acceptable so I tried.........


Yeah, with a full modular 140mm is the most you can go tight even then from pics I've seen.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Yeah, with a full modular 140mm is the most you can go tight even then from pics I've seen.


that sounds more realistic then the "shorter then 160mm" listed on the Fractal site.

I really like this case, it looks more handsome in person then the pics I have seen. I bought the SPARKLE R-FSP700-80ETN, I hope this was the right move. I am going to have loads of fun cleaning up the wiring, but I want something that truly fits and not something that you have to "make it work".


----------



## frack0

I posted a bunch of measurements earlier in this thread, with pics of my GPU at the time and the position of my mod/native connectors/cables, 160mm only leaves about 6mm from PSU. My Seasonic PSU uses flat cables which are also easier to snake around, and the mods are all under the bottom of theg gPU card, so they can be routed around or out up and over.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/fractal-design-node-304-new-itx-case/380#post_19167670


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> I posted a bunch of measurements earlier in this thread, with pics of my GPU at the time and the position of my mod/native connectors/cables, 160mm only leaves about 6mm from PSU. My Seasonic PSU uses flat cables which are also easier to snake around, and the mods are all under the bottom of theg gPU card, so they can be routed around or out up and over.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/fractal-design-node-304-new-itx-case/380#post_19167670


Thanks for pics, the shot showing where an 11inch card would fall on a non modular PSU pretty much confirms I went the right way on my PSU decision.


----------



## Jackeduphard

This is the best power supply to get if you are going to be these two:

This will work up to a titan:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256085

Use this one for a 690 if you have one (or a 7990)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256086

Those are the only two that you should use







They allow FULL SIZE cards and you can change the cable length and set everything to be they way you want







Though you can get a none modular and it will work ... you will have a LOT OF LEFT OVER CABLES! The case is already small so get a modular PSU.

PLUS 1 - The H90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181036

The best (IMHO) Cooler for the case because of how quiet it really is









Oh and in regards to build quality to the random Joe who is looking to buy this ... WOW, I love it and that is why I have used fractal the last 3 builds with out question.


----------



## beepboop

I've ordered a Node 304 case and a load of components and am concerned I've screwed it up a bit. Unfortunately I didn't realise there are potential issues with a CPU cooler impinging on either the graphics card or the RAM - can anyone have a look at this build and check whether it's likely to work?

Gigabyte H77N-WIFI Motherboard (SKT 1155, Mini-ITX)
SanDisk SDSSDX-240G-G25 Extreme 240GB SATA 6GB/s 7200rpm 2.5 Inch Internal SSD
Intel Core I5-3570 Processor (3.40GHZ, 6MB Cache, Socket 1155)
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO (120mm)
Club 3D 2GB AMD HD7870 Joker Graphics Card (925 MHz, Stream Processors: 1536, PCI-E 3.0)
Fractal Design Node 304 Case
Be Quiet E9 StraightPower 450W PSU
Crucial 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1333Mhz Ballistix Sport Memory Kit CL9 1.5V

So apart from the CPU cooler I think it will all fit - the PSU is 160mm but non-modular - but has anyone tried this cooler with this motherboard?

Thanks


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackeduphard*
> 
> This is the best power supply to get if you are going to be these two:
> 
> This will work up to a titan:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256085
> 
> Use this one for a 690 if you have one (or a 7990)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256086
> 
> Those are the only two that you should use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They allow FULL SIZE cards and you can change the cable length and set everything to be they way you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though you can get a none modular and it will work ... you will have a LOT OF LEFT OVER CABLES! The case is already small so get a modular PSU.
> 
> PLUS 1 - The H90
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181036
> 
> The best (IMHO) Cooler for the case because of how quiet it really is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and in regards to build quality to the random Joe who is looking to buy this ... WOW, I love it and that is why I have used fractal the last 3 builds with out question.


Thanks for confirming which are the most popular choices. I looked at the Striders, they are modular but not much smaller then the Corsair AX750 I already have. Also some people have complained about the quality. Too bad since a short modular cable set seems perfect. I originally wanted an H90 for this case, but I am also interested in seeing which air coolers will fit my Gigabyte Z77N-WIFI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beepboop*
> 
> I've ordered a Node 304 case and a load of components and am concerned I've screwed it up a bit. Unfortunately I didn't realise there are potential issues with a CPU cooler impinging on either the graphics card or the RAM - can anyone have a look at this build and check whether it's likely to work?
> 
> Gigabyte H77N-WIFI Motherboard (SKT 1155, Mini-ITX)
> SanDisk SDSSDX-240G-G25 Extreme 240GB SATA 6GB/s 7200rpm 2.5 Inch Internal SSD
> Intel Core I5-3570 Processor (3.40GHZ, 6MB Cache, Socket 1155)
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO (120mm)
> Club 3D 2GB AMD HD7870 Joker Graphics Card (925 MHz, Stream Processors: 1536, PCI-E 3.0)
> Fractal Design Node 304 Case
> Be Quiet E9 StraightPower 450W PSU
> Crucial 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1333Mhz Ballistix Sport Memory Kit CL9 1.5V
> 
> So apart from the CPU cooler I think it will all fit - the PSU is 160mm but non-modular - but has anyone tried this cooler with this motherboard?
> 
> Thanks


From what I have seen so far an 8.5 inch card should work with a 160mm non modular PSU, only have to worry about routing and where do you put the excess in a MITX case, but it can be done, see Blue Devils build as an example. The memory you chose is 30mm tall and your cooler has 37mm of clearance so it will be close but you won't hit your memory. Not hitting your vid card is a whole other story. I suppose you could mount it so the fan on the heat sink is perpendicular to the 140m exhaust fan, not sure how much of a negative impact it would have on the performance though.


----------



## beepboop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*
> 
> From what I have seen so far an 8.5 inch card should work with a 160mm non modular PSU, only have to worry about routing and where do you put the excess in a MITX case, but it can be done, see Blue Devils build as an example. The memory you chose is 30mm tall and your cooler has 37mm of clearance so it will be close but you won't hit your memory. Not hitting your vid card is a whole other story. I suppose you could mount it so the fan on the heat sink is perpendicular to the 140m exhaust fan, not sure how much of a negative impact it would have on the performance though.


Thanks for confirming the clearances - guess I'll just see how it goes. I think I saw a build on here where someone had mounted the 212 perpendicular to the main airflow, which looks a bit weird! It's annoying having to order all this stuff blind. Any recommendations for a better cooler choice if this one doesn't fit? I just want to minimise how loud it is.

Oh also the card is a 7870 XT which is listed at 268mm, so 10.5 inches.


----------



## geez

I'm having difficulties to find suitable PSU for my Node 304 gaming pc. It should be silent and modular, so maximum length is about 140mm. Any suggestions?


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beepboop*
> 
> Thanks for confirming the clearances - guess I'll just see how it goes. I think I saw a build on here where someone had mounted the 212 perpendicular to the main airflow, which looks a bit weird! It's annoying having to order all this stuff blind. Any recommendations for a better cooler choice if this one doesn't fit? I just want to minimise how loud it is.
> 
> Oh also the card is a 7870 XT which is listed at 268mm, so 10.5 inches.


Missed that it was the XT flavor, but you should still be ok since its non modular. A modular would be a no go at that length.

I am looking at the Silverstone NT06-PRO. It has only 32mm of clearance for RAM (assuming you use the stock 20mm thick fan in the bottom positon) so you are playing with a few hairs of space but it should work there. GPU should not be a problem if you orientate this HSF to hang more over the SATA ports side of the mobo. It has gotten very favorable reviews, you can add a fan in the top position to add more OC head room or lower rpm/quieter operation.

I am leaning more towards the Corsair H90 though. Just seems less hassle/easier access to the rest of the cables connected to the motherboard then a huge air cooler that will block pretty much all access to the mobo after installation.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geez*
> 
> I'm having difficulties to find suitable PSU for my Node 304 gaming pc. It should be silent and modular, so maximum length is about 140mm. Any suggestions?


The Strider a few posts above was recommended

http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/fractal-design-node-304-new-itx-case/400_100#post_19637847

Its modular and about 140mm.


----------



## crystaal

What would be the cheapest air cooler that would comfortably fit into this case?








Would the iCEAGE Prima Boss II or Xigmatek Gaia fit?


----------



## mayhemlee

Hi Guy's Just some eye candy for you on my various config's with Node 304. You might find my SSD/HDD mounting useful.


----------



## -RYknow

Love this build man! I see you were able to cram a HX650 in there? I just built an HTPC for the living room using the Node 605. I'm thinking about building a second one using the Node 304 for the bedroom. I'm a loyal Corsair PSU guy and was bummed I was going to possibly have to research other PSU's. Turns out maybe I won't have to now.

Again, beautiful build!









-RYknow


----------



## Realt

HI there, I'm new here . I'm writing from forgotten piece of Earth called Poland with small question and I hope to get some advice or help







. I got Node 304 and it's working as my gaming rig, I also have reference GTX 660 Ti in there which is loud ( somekind of strange noise of the spining turibne makes me go crazy ) . I reflashed the BIOS to lower fan speed in Idle, it did help but only for short time. I was thinking about cooler replacement for something like Accelero Mono Plus but I doubt it will fit there . Do you know any ways of either making that turbine silent or GPU cooler capable to cool that card without doing much noise ? I will be indebted for help


----------



## CesarNYC

Does it make the same turbine sound you described with the case cover off? Just trying to rule out turbulence.


----------



## Realt

Ya it's rattling like all other reference design coolers on GTX 660 Ti's .


----------



## Chrisg101

Hi guys I have been lurking for about a week or so and decided to join today. I have read all 48 pages of this thread and I think I am going to rebuild my current PC.

I would just like some input on this build and if it is achievable (I am pretty sure it is after all the great knowledge that I have read here)

I am designer so 80% of the time this machine is used for Photoshop, Illustrator and Indesign.
I don't have much time to game anymore but it would be nice once in awhile when time allows:

Any input would be greatly appreciated, Thank you.

Case: Fractal Node 304
CPU: Intel i7-3770K
CPU Cooler: H90
Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
Ram: 16gb Corsair Vengeance 1866 Graphics (red)
PSU: OCZ StealthXStream OCZ600SXS 600W ATX12V - PSU is 146 mm (In my current system and would be re using)
GPU: 8800 GTX - 9 inch card (In my current system and would be re using)
SSD: 120gig Samsung 840

I also have two Hard drives, one 2.5 and a 3.5 That I would like to add


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisg101*
> 
> Hi guys I have been lurking for about a week or so and decided to join today. I have read all 48 pages of this thread and I think I am going to rebuild my current PC.
> 
> I would just like some input on this build and if it is achievable (I am pretty sure it is after all the great knowledge that I have read here)
> 
> I am designer so 80% of the time this machine is used for Photoshop, Illustrator and Indesign.
> I don't have much time to game anymore but it would be nice once in awhile when time allows:
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated, Thank you.
> 
> Case: Fractal Node 304
> CPU: Intel i7-3770K
> CPU Cooler: H90
> Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
> Ram: 16gb Corsair Vengeance 1866 Graphics (red)
> PSU: OCZ StealthXStream OCZ600SXS 600W ATX12V - PSU is 146 mm (In my current system and would be re using)
> GPU: 8800 GTX - 9 inch card (In my current system and would be re using)
> SSD: 120gig Samsung 840
> 
> I also have two Hard drives, one 2.5 and a 3.5 That I would like to add


You pretty much have picked the best of what will work in this case. GPU and PSU are being reused but they will work since they are short enough and the PSU is not modular. Only needing space for two HDDs/one SDD will leave plenty of room for airflow, assuming you can tame the extra PSU cables. Also, all the gear you picked would lead to the assumption you are going to overclock, if not you can shave some cost of this build.


----------



## Chrisg101

I am not too confident in my skills overclocking but I would get whomever builds it for me to OC it.

Just out of curiosity what would you change if you were not OCing?


----------



## Realt

I7 3770 without K and H77 board.

Guys you really don't have any idea for aftermarket cooler for 660Ti in Node 304 ?


----------



## CesarNYC

well the Asus mobo you picked is a monster packed into a mITX size, lots of options for overclocking. But its about double of what many mITX boards go for. I am using a much cheaper Gigabyte mobo that is feature rich but you can't increase the voltage (essential for getting the most out of your CPU when overclocking). The advantage of the mobo I chose was it was cheaper (about $70 less) then the Asus board , and it let me build a machine that could run OSX.

Also, H90 is a very nice cooler for this case, but if you are not overclocking, this case will work well enough with the stock heatsink to keep it within recommended temperatures. I use my node build for pretty much everything, encoding in Handbrake, Lightroom, and gaming. With the stock cooler and near 100% usage with handbrake for several hours, the stock heat sink fan doesn't ever spin up 100% RPM and is a lot quieter then my past builds. If you are going to work in a climate controlled environment and don't have to worry about high ambient temperatures, you don't have to automatically buy an aftermarket cooler.

Now if you do plan to overclock, disregard all of the above and buy what you originally listed cause it will all come in handy.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Well I finally got mine setup and running.
3570
840 Series 120GB
P8H77-I
Kuhler H2O 620
Seasonic S12II 520W
Viper 3 Mamba Black 16gb kit
Zotac GTX560Ti
4 x 3tb WD RED


----------



## rossb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Realt*
> 
> I7 3770 without K and H77 board.
> 
> Guys you really don't have any idea for aftermarket cooler for 660Ti in Node 304 ?


I don't think any aftermarket cooler will fit in the Node 304. The Arctic Coolers are three slot and the Prolimatech is 4-5 slots. You really need a cooler that is 2 or at most 2.5 slots. I managed to get a 2.5 slot Sapphire Vapor-X cooler in my node 304 but it was not a comfortable fit. I suggest selling your card (or returning it if you can) and replacing it with a Gigabyte card with windforce cooler. They are two slots and extremely quiet.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossb*
> 
> I don't think any aftermarket cooler will fit in the Node 304. The Arctic Coolers are three slot and the Prolimatech is 4-5 slots. You really need a cooler that is 2 or at most 2.5 slots. I managed to get a 2.5 slot Sapphire Vapor-X cooler in my node 304 but it was not a comfortable fit. I suggest selling your card (or returning it if you can) and replacing it with a Gigabyte card with windforce cooler. They are two slots and extremely quiet.


Asus DCII is a cooler/quieter card than the gigabyte.


----------



## Mopar63

Saw someone was asking about PSUs for the Node and commented that the Fractal ones do not work, that is not true. I have an Integra R2 650 watt in a Node 304 and have installed both a 7950 and 7970 card in the case with no issues at all.


----------



## Realt

What about changing turbine from other reference cooler without this issue ( for example from gtx 470/480 or 570/580 ) ? Will it work properly ?


----------



## AndySarsen

Just built my Node 304 rig yesterday. Build pics are in my sig.
Components:
Intel Core i7-3770K
Gigabyte GA-Z77N-Wifi
Silverstone NT-06 PRO
Silverstone ST45SF-G w/ PP05 short cable kit
XFX Double-D R7870 Black Edition
Patriot Gamer 2 DDR3-1600 2x4GB
Crucial M4 256GB SSD
Seagate 7200RPM 750GB 2.5" HDD

The build went together very smoothly, and I'm definitely sold on Fractal Design enclosures now. I will say that with the NT-06 PRO cooler, getting all the connectors in was an adventure. Broke the USB3 header and had to re-bend the pins to fix it the first time. Also, being able to remove the top crossbar was crucial to getting the board in with that oversized cooler. Very pleased with this tiny monster!


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndySarsen*
> 
> I will say that with the NT-06 PRO cooler, getting all the connectors in was an adventure.


The Node works really well with an AiO like the H60 or Water 2.0 Performer.


----------



## AndySarsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> The Node works really well with an AiO like the H60 or Water 2.0 Performer.


That's what I see from a lot of the build logs out there. I wasn't 100% sold on it, just due to mixed reviews with the noise, but I think I may end up swapping my cooler out eventually for a CLC, just to keep temps way down.


----------



## Mopar63

The way I fixed the noise was changing the fan. I put a Noctua 4 pin 120mm fan in and removed the Thermaltake stock fans. I am only using one fan instead of two. This system is all but silent under gaming loads.


----------



## AndySarsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> The way I fixed the noise was changing the fan. I put a Noctua 4 pin 120mm fan in and removed the Thermaltake stock fans. I am only using one fan instead of two. This system is all but silent under gaming loads.


That is music to my ears! I looked at the Thermaltake and the Corsair H60 2013 model, so next time a client pays me I'll probably grab one. Would you say those two CLCs are pretty comparable?


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndySarsen*
> 
> That is music to my ears! I looked at the Thermaltake and the Corsair H60 2013 model, so next time a client pays me I'll probably grab one. Would you say those two CLCs are pretty comparable?


They are pretty comparable.


----------



## Kyronn94

Hello Fractal Fans,

I'm thinking of going itx with my main rig soon, and am considering going with the 304, or the Prodigy.









With regards to the 304 I'm just wondering about component compatibility.

The main parts that I'd be hoping to use are:

Asus P8Z77i-Deluxe
i5 3570k
Corsair HX650
NH D14

I've seen pictures over the last few pages that show an HX650 fitting just fine, as long as your graphics card is not too long.
Luckily, the modular connections are on one side of the Power Supply, so I think I should be fine.
I plan to use my 6950, which is 260mm long.
If it doesn't, then I have a TX650 that I can use instead.

I've only seen a few pictures of a D14 in the case though, can anyone confirm that it fits?
I presume that I will only be able to use a central fan if the cooler fits, due to the drive cages.

Can anyone comment on the parts as to weather they fit in the 304?
Seeing other builds in this thread makes me think they will but I just wanted to check.








Hopefully I'll only need to buy the motherboard and case and I'll be good to go.

Many thanks


----------



## AndySarsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> The main parts that I'd be hoping to use are:
> 
> Asus P8Z77i-Deluxe
> i5 3570k
> Corsair HX650
> NH D14


I know that according to Fractal, the maximum depth of a modular PSU is 140mm, and a lot of the builds I've seen with larger modular supplies have had a heck of a time fitting a bigger GPU in. YMMV, but since you've got a TX backup, you might just be fine.

The Asus board will definitely be great, and the NH D14 should fit, but it looks like you might sacrifice the rear exhaust Silent Series fan in the Node, OR the rear fan on the D14. Somebody else with one of these can weigh in?


----------



## Mopar63

I agree that I am not to sure about the PSU, will depend on the video card you decide to use. For a modular I would look at a Strider and get the short cable set. The motherboard should fit fine. The D14 is gonna be a pain in ANY IXT build, that cooler is almost as big as the entire board.


----------



## rossb

The P8Z77-I will fit (I use one), but I think you will struggle to fit the D14 on that board in the Node, particularly if you use the hard drive cages. I suggest a Megahalems, which will definitely fit both on the board and in the case. The PSU should be okay, but the gpu may be a little long. Since you already have it, it is worth trying, otherwise a short 670 may work better.


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndySarsen*
> 
> I know that according to Fractal, the maximum depth of a modular PSU is 140mm, and a lot of the builds I've seen with larger modular supplies have had a heck of a time fitting a bigger GPU in. YMMV, but since you've got a TX backup, you might just be fine.
> 
> The Asus board will definitely be great, and the NH D14 should fit, but it looks like you might sacrifice the rear exhaust Silent Series fan in the Node, OR the rear fan on the D14. Somebody else with one of these can weigh in?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> I agree that I am not to sure about the PSU, will depend on the video card you decide to use. For a modular I would look at a Strider and get the short cable set. The motherboard should fit fine. The D14 is gonna be a pain in ANY IXT build, that cooler is almost as big as the entire board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossb*
> 
> The P8Z77-I will fit (I use one), but I think you will struggle to fit the D14 on that board in the Node, particularly if you use the hard drive cages. I suggest a Megahalems, which will definitely fit both on the board and in the case. The PSU should be okay, but the gpu may be a little long. Since you already have it, it is worth trying, otherwise a short 670 may work better.


Thanks for the replies everyone









I've done a bit of searching in the thread and found these:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/fractal-design-node-304-new-itx-case/370#post_19137199

This build is using the HX650 with a GTX660ti power edition from MSI, which according to product page is 5mm longer than my 6950!
The picture of the view from above shows that it should fit fine, as I will only be needing 1 sata cable, and 1 dual 6 pin power connector from the modular interface.
I have a 560ti available which is slightly shorter, if the 6950 does not fit.

The D14 I'm not so sure about:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1325744/build-log-node-304-silver-arrow/10

In this build log, a Silver Arrow is being used on the same board, and the owner says that he uses a cage in front of the SA, but only uses an SSD, and claims a HDD would be 'super tight'

Post #224 is the only picture I can find of a D14 in this case, but there is no mention of Hard drive cages:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/fractal-design-node-304-new-itx-case/220

I prefer to over think my PC changes, apologies for the rant style post


----------



## Mopar63

I would get a good 120mm AiO unit and replace the rear exhaust. Actually that IS what I did


----------



## AndySarsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> I would get a good 120mm AiO unit and replace the rear exhaust. Actually that IS what I did


^ This. While I went with a Silverstone NT-06 Pro because I thought air is where it's at, I may end up swapping for a 120mm AiO system in the near future. They basically take all the guess-work out of planning your cooling.


----------



## mayhemlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> Hello Fractal Fans,
> 
> I'm thinking of going itx with my main rig soon, and am considering going with the 304, or the Prodigy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With regards to the 304 I'm just wondering about component compatibility.
> 
> The main parts that I'd be hoping to use are:
> 
> Asus P8Z77i-Deluxe
> i5 3570k
> Corsair HX650
> NH D14
> 
> I've seen pictures over the last few pages that show an HX650 fitting just fine, as long as your graphics card is not too long.
> Luckily, the modular connections are on one side of the Power Supply, so I think I should be fine.
> I plan to use my 6950, which is 260mm long.
> If it doesn't, then I have a TX650 that I can use instead.
> 
> I've only seen a few pictures of a D14 in the case though, can anyone confirm that it fits?
> I presume that I will only be able to use a central fan if the cooler fits, due to the drive cages.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the parts as to weather they fit in the 304?
> Seeing other builds in this thread makes me think they will but I just wanted to check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll only need to buy the motherboard and case and I'll be good to go.
> 
> Many thanks


The Corsair HX650 semi modular will fit fine with your gfx, Just have your PCIE cables on the right hand side and you will clear your card. I had a EVGA 680 SC Sig card in mine.

http://s1001.photobucket.com/user/mayheml33/media/IMG_1031.jpg.html
http://s1001.photobucket.com/user/mayheml33/media/IMG_1014.jpg.html

Regarding the cooler.... that is a big mofo, Drop a Push/Pull H80 in there with some silent SP120 fans youll be right


----------



## Mopar63

You know when I put in my Water 2.0 Performer, it comes with two fans and I considered using both. My concern is that the overhang will limit the airflow to the mosfets that are right below it. Look at your picture and you can see what I mean, the dual 92mm fans are basically feeding just your cooler.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> You know when I put in my Water 2.0 Performer, it comes with two fans and I considered using both. My concern is that the overhang will limit the airflow to the mosfets that are right below it. Look at your picture and you can see what I mean, the dual 92mm fans are basically feeding just your cooler.


You could always stick your other fan on the back of the case sucking air out. I know its not exactly ascetically pleasing, but it would probably help a bit.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> You could always stick your other fan on the back of the case sucking air out. I know its not exactly ascetically pleasing, but it would probably help a bit.


True but the temps I get now are under 60C under heavy gaming load, so I really do not need the extra cooling.


----------



## Amihim

Thinking of building on soon for HTPC . I am curious to know what OS is every body is using?


----------



## Amihim

Sorry had double post.


----------



## CesarNYC

I took the plunge with Windows 8 as my main OS. I was not happy at first having to relearn short cuts/new shortcuts. Then I got a touch screen monitor and watched my kids interact with it. Pretty much sold me on Windows 8.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> True but the temps I get now are under 60C under heavy gaming load, so I really do not need the extra cooling.


agree, with temps like that why bother. where does that 3550 clock itself to under load?


----------



## Amihim

By
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*
> 
> I took the plunge with Windows 8 as my main OS. I was not happy at first having to relearn short cuts/new shortcuts. Then I got a touch screen monitor and watched my kids interact with it. Pretty much sold me on Windows 8.


Thanks for your reply, Did you go with windows 8 64 or windows 8 pro 64 bit?


----------



## FabulousFab

HI guys,

Brand new here but reading since a while as I'm also looking to build a Node 304 (no choice, gotta do it myself).

I'm now stuck before final order and i need your expertise on the config and answer my remaining questions below please. I'm really stuck and did all the related topics by now. Thanks!

usage = only gaming on a 32' full hd 4 years old samsung tv (hence wireless keyboard/mouse)

Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Case - Black - No PSU
3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i5 3570K 3.40GHz Socket LGA1155 - Retail.
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB Solid State Hard Drive 2.5" Basic Kit - Retail. With £15 Cash back!!!
Corsair Vengeance White LP 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-12800 C9 1600MHz Dual Channel Kit
Corsair Builder Series CX600 - 600 Watt 80 PLUS® Power Supply
Corsair Hydro Series H60 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
Logitech Wireless Desktop MK260
SAPPHIRE AMD Radeon HD 7950 Vapor-X 3GB GDDR5 2 Game Offer
Free Crysis 3 and Bioshock Infinite Game Download Voucher
ASRock Z77E-ITX Intel Z77 (Socket 1155) Motherboard

1080 pounds in total from: http://www.novatech.co.uk

Amazon is a bit cheaper but does not have everything. I will just OC the card itself with the tools (new here too)

hesitation between VaporX 7950 and 7970 - worth120 pounds extra?
not sure about PSU (W needed) and vapor fitting?
Does this cooler fit and is it efficient?
Motherboard compatible with everything chosen?

I really appreciate as I'm stuck


----------



## AndySarsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FabulousFab*
> 
> Hesitation between VaporX 7950 and 7970 - worth120 pounds extra?
> not sure about PSU (W needed) and vapor fitting?
> Does this cooler fit and is it efficient?
> Motherboard compatible with everything chosen?
> 
> I really appreciate as I'm stuck


Hi! Your cooler should work fine, and I'm looking at swapping out my air cooler for the same unit, actually. As far as a PSU, I'd go with at least 450W, 80-plus. The Silverstone Striders are nice, short, module and pack plenty of juice for a build like this, so you shouldn't have problems fitting the GPU.

For me, anything above a 7950 would probably be waaaaay overkill, but hey! This is OC.NET! If you're only gaming at 1080p though, I really don't see the extra being necessary.


----------



## Realt

Got a new backplate for my 660Ti and btw I semi fixed cooler noise.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> The size of this is only a bit larger than the Sugo's. This case isn't a monstruo like the Prodigy, either. I can see this as being a pretty good case. I'm digging the brushed aluminum, too.
> And hurrah, Fractal Design stepped up to remove the frickin' _5.25 drive bays_


And that is a positive how? I need a Bluray drive in my pc's for my large collection of movies. I went with the Lian Li Mini ITX case so I could use it as a portable media player around the house.

Sure we rarely need media for software programs (and external drive can be used as needed) but there is no way I am giving up my purchased Bluray collection.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amihim*
> 
> By
> Thanks for your reply, Did you go with windows 8 64 or windows 8 pro 64 bit?


I went with Pro since I Remote Desktop in more then I actually sit down in front of my desk








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> And that is a positive how? I need a Bluray drive in my pc's for my large collection of movies. I went with the Lian Li Mini ITX case so I could use it as a portable media player around the house.
> 
> Sure we rarely need media for software programs (and external drive can be used as needed) but there is no way I am giving up my purchased Bluray collection.


External drives are not so bad. I know its just more convenient for it to be built in, but external Drive plus Wi-Di on the mobo has pretty much made me forget about the loss of the 5.25.


----------



## D-Quong

I purchased the Seasonic Fanless 520w, and was originally planning on purchasing that Asus GTX 570 mini, however after looking at the price I am now unsure of what GPU to get. I installed everything as its meant to be, what I mean by that is no modding was done. The 24pin plug on the power supply blocks where the GPU should extend. Does anyone know how I would fit a GTX 560 TI or 570 in, without having to use a different power supply.


----------



## seesee

actually is a big mistake to remove the 5'25" drive for itx casing are usually used for media center...which means you still need a blue ray drive


----------



## Realt

Well the noise levels of those cards under load defeats the purpose of getting fanless PSU in my perspective

@ About 5,25'
I really liked that it's removed. How many times you really youe that drive , one , two, three per month ( best case scenario ) ? It's not worth that space, and if you really need it you can buy external one which isn't expensive.


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Realt*
> 
> Well the noise levels of those cards under load defeats the purpose of getting fanless PSU in my perspective
> 
> @ About 5,25'
> I really liked that it's removed. How many times you really youe that drive , one , two, three per month ( best case scenario ) ? It's not worth that space, and if you really need it you can buy external one which isn't expensive.


you are right about the 5.25", I don't even mount it on my casing anymore.

but considering the fact that itx casings are usually use as media center, I think a 5.25" is important for playing BLUE RAY cds.


----------



## FabulousFab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndySarsen*
> 
> Hi! Your cooler should work fine, and I'm looking at swapping out my air cooler for the same unit, actually. As far as a PSU, I'd go with at least 450W, 80-plus. The Silverstone Striders are nice, short, module and pack plenty of juice for a build like this, so you shouldn't have problems fitting the GPU.
> 
> For me, anything above a 7950 would probably be waaaaay overkill, but hey! This is OC.NET! If you're only gaming at 1080p though, I really don't see the extra being necessary.


The PSU is my issue as this website doesn't have the striders









anyone used this model or have another one to propose? (they don't have other silverstone as advised many times).I have no clue which PSU could fit with the vapor 7950?

thanks for the opinion on the graffic card, thought the same but thought 7970 would be more future proof. I'll stick to the 7950 from sapphire except if i ever find a PSU


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> agree, with temps like that why bother. where does that 3550 clock itself to under load?


I have all cores set to 3.9 GHz and it holds there fine under heavy load and gaming load. I left power saving on and get much lower temps and speeds at idle.


----------



## hawaiims

Hi guys, I just recently ordered some parts for my node 304 build and I wanted some suggestions for the PSU as well as a potential air cooler for my non-OC 3470 on a Gigabyte H77N-Wifi.

1) I have heard that the gigabyte H77N/Z77N has problems with many bigger air coolers unlike the asus boards and I was wondering what you guys would recommend. I can stick with stock, but is the stock intel cooler loud? If it is, I would like an air cooler (don't want to spend 60+$ on a AIO water cooler) , but I don't want a low profile air cooler with stock like performance or loud fans. I know you can fit a big cooler such as a hyper212 in the case, but due to the gigabyte mobos apparently being restrictive on some air coolers, im not sure. Could anyone with gigabyte ITX boards care to enlighten me on good relatively cheap coolers for the gigabyte boards?

2) I still haven't decided on what psu to get. The card I will order will likely be a 7950 and clearance is 140mm for psus, so I assume most modular psus won't fit without problems. If there are modular psus sold on amazon (other sites give me exorbitant shipping in Hawaii, and return policies on amazon are generally best) that will work with a big 10" gpu, please tell me, because if possible, I would like to keep cables without clutter. Would a pcpower & cooling semi-modular fit with a 7950?
Otherwise, here is a list I compiled of all the good non-modular power supplies I would want to get (only the ones sold on amazon). The integra r2 is not in this list because it doesn't have Japanese caps and it's OEM is not Seasonic. Anybody have a psu in the image they can recommend? I was thinking the xfx or the hale82n because they both have 5 year warranties. Noise is also rather important in this build, so I would like a relatively quiet psu.



Thanks for all the help, this is my first post on ocnet!









Edit: The Kingston HyperX memory I got is 30mm in height if that's any help for cpu coolers..


----------



## Mopar63

Of the PSUs you listed I would go with the Corsair, my experience is stay away from XFX stuff. I am using a Fractal Design Integra R2 650 and am having no issues with it.

If you are not going to overclock the stock cooler should be fine. The Intel stock units are not very loud unless they come under heavy load. As for tower coolers and how they fit I will defer to others. I am using an AiO and am very happy with it.


----------



## AndySarsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawaiims*
> 
> Hi guys, I just recently ordered some parts for my node 304 build and I wanted some suggestions for the PSU as well as a potential air cooler for my non-OC 3470 on a Gigabyte H77N-Wifi.
> 
> 1) I have heard that the gigabyte H77N/Z77N has problems with many bigger air coolers unlike the asus boards and I was wondering what you guys would recommend. I can stick with stock, but is the stock intel cooler loud? If it is, I would like an air cooler (don't want to spend 60+$ on a AIO water cooler) , but I don't want a low profile air cooler with stock like performance or loud fans. I know you can fit a big cooler such as a hyper212 in the case, but due to the gigabyte mobos apparently being restrictive on some air coolers, im not sure. Could anyone with gigabyte ITX boards care to enlighten me on good relatively cheap coolers for the gigabyte boards?
> 
> 2) I still haven't decided on what psu to get. The card I will order will likely be a 7950 and clearance is 140mm for psus, so I assume most modular psus won't fit without problems. If there are modular psus sold on amazon (other sites give me exorbitant shipping in Hawaii, and return policies on amazon are generally best) that will work with a big 10" gpu, please tell me, because if possible, I would like to keep cables without clutter. Would a pcpower & cooling semi-modular fit with a 7950?
> Otherwise, here is a list I compiled of all the good non-modular power supplies I would want to get (only the ones sold on amazon). The integra r2 is not in this list because it doesn't have Japanese caps and it's OEM is not Seasonic. Anybody have a psu in the image they can recommend? I was thinking the xfx or the hale82n because they both have 5 year warranties. Noise is also rather important in this build, so I would like a relatively quiet psu.
> 
> Thanks for all the help, this is my first post on ocnet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: The Kingston HyperX memory I got is 30mm in height if that's any help for cpu coolers..


The Corsair you listed should work, and I can say from experience that their PSUs are very reliable and pretty darned quiet. You could definitely make worse choices!

I have the Gigabyte Z77N-Wifi board myself, and I had the same dilemma you're having now; picking out an air cooler was quite the pain. I ended up with the Silverstone NT06-PRO, because I wanted good cooling and quiet, but guess what? This cooler and all the other reliable ones I could find that fit were between $50-60. I have seen people fit the Xigmatek Dark Knight II, Megahalems, the Prolimatech Samuel 17, an a couple Noctua options. These all come to around $50, though. If I were shopping again, I would strongly consider an AiO closed-loop cooler, as they're basically the same price as any of the good air coolers out there. If you're not plamnning on overclocking though, you could probably get away with any of the drop-in Intel replacement units, like the Arctic, or Thermaltake. Relatively cool and they're quiet, and you can probbaly get in about $30 or so.


----------



## FabulousFab

Hi guys,

Just passed the order for the following (everything should have been taken care of compatibility wise but let me know if you see smthg suspecious):

1 of: Fractal Design Node 304 Case
1 of: Corsair CML8GX3M2A1600C9W Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) 1600MHz CL9 DDR3 Two Memory Module Kit - Whit
1 of: Intel 3rd Generation Core i5-3570K CPU (4 x 3.40GHz, Ivy Bridge, Socket 1155, 6Mb L3 Cache, Intel Turbo Boost Technology 2.0.
1 of: Gigabyte 7950 3GB AMD Radeon Graphics Car
1 of: Samsung 840 Series Pro 256GB 2.5 inch SATA Solid State Drive
1 of: Corsair CWCH60 Hydro Series H60 High Performance 120mm Radiator All-In-One Liquid CPU Cooler
1 of: Logitech MK260 Wireless Desktop
1 of: Silverstone PP05
1 of: ASRock Z77E-ITX Motherboard (Socket 1155, Intel Z77, DDR3, S-ATA 600, Wireless, Mini ITX, Instant Boot, AsRock XFast LAN and XFast USB, AsRock APP Cha
1 of: SST Strider 600W PSU


----------



## AndySarsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FabulousFab*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Just passed the order for the following (everything should have been taken care of compatibility wise but let me know if you see smthg suspecious):
> 
> 1 of: Fractal Design Node 304 Case
> 1 of: Corsair CML8GX3M2A1600C9W Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) 1600MHz CL9 DDR3 Two Memory Module Kit - Whit
> 1 of: Intel 3rd Generation Core i5-3570K CPU (4 x 3.40GHz, Ivy Bridge, Socket 1155, 6Mb L3 Cache, Intel Turbo Boost Technology 2.0.
> 1 of: Gigabyte 7950 3GB AMD Radeon Graphics Car
> 1 of: Samsung 840 Series Pro 256GB 2.5 inch SATA Solid State Drive
> 1 of: Corsair CWCH60 Hydro Series H60 High Performance 120mm Radiator All-In-One Liquid CPU Cooler
> 1 of: Logitech MK260 Wireless Desktop
> 1 of: Silverstone PP05
> 1 of: ASRock Z77E-ITX Motherboard (Socket 1155, Intel Z77, DDR3, S-ATA 600, Wireless, Mini ITX, Instant Boot, AsRock XFast LAN and XFast USB, AsRock APP Cha
> 1 of: SST Strider 600W PSU


That should work great! You'll have one monster of a system in there.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> I have all cores set to 3.9 GHz and it holds there fine under heavy load and gaming load. I left power saving on and get much lower temps and speeds at idle.


Nice.


----------



## Scottypimpin

Question for you node 304 owners.

I'm considering getting this case and mounting a 240 rad to the roof. Can someone measure the distance between the front and rear fan for me?

I'm thinking it will fit, I'll just need to remove the hdd holders and that bar across the middle the holders mount on.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottypimpin*
> 
> Question for you node 304 owners.
> 
> I'm considering getting this case and mounting a 240 rad to the roof. Can someone measure the distance between the front and rear fan for me?
> 
> I'm thinking it will fit, I'll just need to remove the hdd holders and that bar across the middle the holders mount on.


Did you one step better:




That's the Thermaltake Water 2.0 model in the picture. As you can see we have a full 1.5" in the front and about 05" in the back so there is a little room to play. I think this could be an interesting mod.


----------



## Scottypimpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Did you one step better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Thermaltake Water 2.0 model in the picture. As you can see we have a full 1.5" in the front and about 05" in the back so there is a little room to play. I think this could be an interesting mod.


Thanks! Now to find a psu since my seasonic x750 won't fit


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottypimpin*
> 
> Thanks! Now to find a psu since my seasonic x750 won't fit


If you don't mind modding a bit it should. The power supply bracket is held in with 4 of the same type of screws that hold the hard drive bracket brace across the top of the case. when removed you have a lot more room to play with, you just have to mount down the power supply with some two sided tape or something along those lines.

Now I don't know this from personal experience, but others have posted saying there is a lot of room when you do this, like room enough for fully modular supplies.

Here is the post from Booty Warrior, his psu is the same length as yours: Link


----------



## Scottypimpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> If you don't mind modding a bit it should. The power supply bracket is held in with 4 of the same type of screws that hold the hard drive bracket brace across the top of the case. when removed you have a lot more room to play with, you just have to mount down the power supply with some two sided tape or something along those lines.
> 
> Now I don't know this from personal experience, but others have posted saying there is a lot of room when you do this, like room enough for fully modular supplies.
> 
> Here is the post from Booty Warrior, his psu is the same length as yours: Link


Thanks, I've read through the entire thread so I've gathered all the information needed. The x750 is NIB so I'll just sell it and get something else. The strider 650w is looking like the best choice but the reviews scare me.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottypimpin*
> 
> Thanks, I've read through the entire thread so I've gathered all the information needed. The x750 is NIB so I'll just sell it and get something else. The strider 650w is looking like the best choice but the reviews scare me.


Yeah the strider 650 w/ short cable set looks like the best choice but has enough negative comments about it to wish their was another choice. You can go with a non modular PSU which will pretty much give you unlimited choice of PSU, but its not ideal with all the extra cable. I think Fractal design needs to get behind this case and put out a suitable PSU, something modular that either already has shortened cables or is an option. The units they do put out are non modular so they fit but are not your first choice if you are going to buy a new one for this build. If you do go with the strider let us know your impressions on the unit, thanks.


----------



## Mopar63

While a modular cable PSU would be nice it is NOT needed. I m able to get the Integra's cables out of the way easily enough for the inside to be open and allow good airflow.


----------



## mayhemlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawaiims*
> 
> Hi guys, I just recently ordered some parts for my node 304 build and I wanted some suggestions for the PSU as well as a potential air cooler for my non-OC 3470 on a Gigabyte H77N-Wifi.
> 
> 1) I have heard that the gigabyte H77N/Z77N has problems with many bigger air coolers unlike the asus boards and I was wondering what you guys would recommend. I can stick with stock, but is the stock intel cooler loud? If it is, I would like an air cooler (don't want to spend 60+$ on a AIO water cooler) , but I don't want a low profile air cooler with stock like performance or loud fans. I know you can fit a big cooler such as a hyper212 in the case, but due to the gigabyte mobos apparently being restrictive on some air coolers, im not sure. Could anyone with gigabyte ITX boards care to enlighten me on good relatively cheap coolers for the gigabyte boards?
> 
> 2) I still haven't decided on what psu to get. The card I will order will likely be a 7950 and clearance is 140mm for psus, so I assume most modular psus won't fit without problems. If there are modular psus sold on amazon (other sites give me exorbitant shipping in Hawaii, and return policies on amazon are generally best) that will work with a big 10" gpu, please tell me, because if possible, I would like to keep cables without clutter. Would a pcpower & cooling semi-modular fit with a 7950?
> Otherwise, here is a list I compiled of all the good non-modular power supplies I would want to get (only the ones sold on amazon). The integra r2 is not in this list because it doesn't have Japanese caps and it's OEM is not Seasonic. Anybody have a psu in the image they can recommend? I was thinking the xfx or the hale82n because they both have 5 year warranties. Noise is also rather important in this build, so I would like a relatively quiet psu.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help, this is my first post on ocnet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: The Kingston HyperX memory I got is 30mm in height if that's any help for cpu coolers..


Hey Mate

I am running that same motherboard & Cpu combo in my Node build. I used a Noctua NH-L9i low profile cooler. Fits perfectly, Super Silent with good cooling on the 3470.
Mid 40's during 24/7 everyday use with mid to high 50's under 3Dmark 11 benchmarking.

http://www.ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=611035&CategoryID=231
http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-Low-Profile-Cooler-Retail-Cooling/dp/B009VY1PMI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366338680&sr=8-1&keywords=noctua+nh-l9i

http://s1001.photobucket.com/user/mayheml33/media/IMG_1390_zpsb2b69326.jpg.html

http://s1001.photobucket.com/user/mayheml33/media/IMG_1392_zpsd2e2f835.jpg.html


----------



## Scottypimpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*
> 
> Yeah the strider 650 w/ short cable set looks like the best choice but has enough negative comments about it to wish their was another choice. You can go with a non modular PSU which will pretty much give you unlimited choice of PSU, but its not ideal with all the extra cable. I think Fractal design needs to get behind this case and put out a suitable PSU, something modular that either already has shortened cables or is an option. The units they do put out are non modular so they fit but are not your first choice if you are going to buy a new one for this build. If you do go with the strider let us know your impressions on the unit, thanks.


I refuse to downgrade psu's for a poorly designed case. The x750 trumps the strider across the board and I refuse to have a rats nest of wires from a non modular psu. Oh well, hopefully fractal design does a revision and fixes this issue.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottypimpin*
> 
> I refuse to downgrade psu's for a poorly designed case. The x750 trumps the strider across the board and I refuse to have a rats nest of wires from a non modular psu. Oh well, hopefully fractal design does a revision and fixes this issue.


It is not the case design fault for this issue but rather the fact that an ITX build requires for thought. To make a great ITX build you can just grab whatever part you think is best and throw it in, you need to think through the process and get the best part based off a large number of factors. ITX building requires a lot more skill and planning than doing a build in a larger case and this is the reality of ITX system.


----------



## Scottypimpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> It is not the case design fault for this issue but rather the fact that an ITX build requires for thought. To make a great ITX build you can just grab whatever part you think is best and throw it in, you need to think through the process and get the best part based off a large number of factors. ITX building requires a lot more skill and planning than doing a build in a larger case and this is the reality of ITX system.


This will be my 3rd itx rig I've built, I'm well aware of choosing parts. It's the only mini itx case in know of that can fit a gtx 690 but not a full size modular psu.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottypimpin*
> 
> This will be my 3rd itx rig I've built, I'm well aware of choosing parts. It's the only mini itx case in know of that can fit a gtx 690 but not a full size modular psu.


SG08.

If you really want a case with Node 304 layout and to fit a full size ATX PSU, you're making the entire case substantially larger. And with wasted space at that. Try designing your own case if you aren't satisfied with current designs. You'll realize why certain design decisions are made.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottypimpin*
> 
> This will be my 3rd itx rig I've built, I'm well aware of choosing parts. It's the only mini itx case in know of that can fit a gtx 690 but not a full size modular psu.


Well you can trust me there are a lot of cases that cannot fit a full size PSU and still fit a 690. I can tell you that using a Thermaltake Evo Blue 2.0 650 watt PSU I can fit a 7970 with ease. Itg is not about the case design as much as the PSU design. Full sized PSUs for the most part spread their modular hookups across the front of the PSU, this creates in issues in pretty much all ITX builds in one form or another. The EVO actually keeps them all in a small area to one side and the flat cabling makes quicker bends easier.


----------



## Scottypimpin

I'd like to see this case completely wired with a non modular psu. I'm curious to see what people are doing with all of the extra wires.


----------



## AndySarsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottypimpin*
> 
> This will be my 3rd itx rig I've built, I'm well aware of choosing parts. It's the only mini itx case in know of that can fit a gtx 690 but not a full size modular psu.


The Silverstone SG08 should also work. If you really want to do the Node 304, and absolutely have to have a modular power supply, I had excellent results with the Silverstone ST45SF-G, but the ST50F-P will also work. Also may want to check out the Corsair CX430M,


----------



## dabster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Quong*
> 
> I purchased the Seasonic Fanless 520w, and was originally planning on purchasing that Asus GTX 570 mini, however after looking at the price I am now unsure of what GPU to get. I installed everything as its meant to be, what I mean by that is no modding was done. The 24pin plug on the power supply blocks where the GPU should extend. Does anyone know how I would fit a GTX 560 TI or 570 in, without having to use a different power supply.


I had the same PSU and had the same problem, different card. I removed the PSU bracket. I was pretty easy to remove (4 screws). I used two Velcro strips from the hardware store to secure the PSU to the bottom of the case. Worked out pretty good.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottypimpin*
> 
> I'd like to see this case completely wired with a non modular psu. I'm curious to see what people are doing with all of the extra wires.


I would like to see that too. Curious how many HDD hangers they are using as well. The Coolermaster Elite 120 will fit a full sized modular PSU and 690, but then you are stuck with either modding it to put in an AIO cooler or use a low profile cooler. I had the CM120 first but moved into the Node, I am getting better temps in the Node.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndySarsen*
> 
> The Silverstone SG08 should also work. If you really want to do the Node 304, and absolutely have to have a modular power supply, I had excellent results with the Silverstone ST45SF-G, but the ST50F-P will also work. Also may want to check out the Corsair CX430M,


So you are happy with the ST45SF-G, did you use the short cable set? How long have you had it and what type of strain have you put on it thus far?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabster*
> 
> I had the same PSU and had the same problem, different card. I removed the PSU bracket. I was pretty easy to remove (4 screws). I used two Velcro strips from the hardware store to secure the PSU to the bottom of the case. Worked out pretty good.


I removed the bracket too but I found that the internal 90 degree plug eats a good portion of the space freed up by removing the bracket. How much space do you think you freed and do you have any pics?


----------



## AndySarsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*
> 
> So you are happy with the ST45SF-G, did you use the short cable set? How long have you had it and what type of strain have you put on it thus far?


Yes, very, and I have the PP05 kit as well. I haven't experienced any of the sound level issues that a few vendor (Newegg) reviews have indicated. I've run Prime95 Blend for 24 hours straight, and left Skyrim turned on (in my house) during that period. I've noticed no stability issues. I have only TWO small gripes for the PSU: First, it absolutely should come with the option to have a small cable kit standard. Most people buying the PSU want the short cables. Second, the SFX-ATX adapter is unpainted bare metal. With the, in my opinion, perfect aesthetics of Silverstone's products, that's just silly. I'll be taking it out and painting it black this weekend.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndySarsen*
> 
> Yes, very, and I have the PP05 kit as well. I haven't experienced any of the sound level issues that a few vendor (Newegg) reviews have indicated. I've run Prime95 Blend for 24 hours straight, and left Skyrim turned on (in my house) during that period. I've noticed no stability issues. I have only TWO small gripes for the PSU: First, it absolutely should come with the option to have a small cable kit standard. Most people buying the PSU want the short cables. Second, the SFX-ATX adapter is unpainted bare metal. With the, in my opinion, perfect aesthetics of Silverstone's products, that's just silly. I'll be taking it out and painting it black this weekend.


Glad to hear it, from the pics you posted of your rig it seems like a good fit for this case. I am interested in ST65F-G as I am considering adding a 690 to my Node, but then that would be my third PSU I would be experimenting with this case.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottypimpin*
> 
> I'd like to see this case completely wired with a non modular psu. I'm curious to see what people are doing with all of the extra wires.


I can post pics when I get home from work later tonight.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottypimpin*
> 
> I'd like to see this case completely wired with a non modular psu. I'm curious to see what people are doing with all of the extra wires.


----------



## AndySarsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*
> 
> Glad to hear it, from the pics you posted of your rig it seems like a good fit for this case. I am interested in ST65F-G as I am considering adding a 690 to my Node, but then that would be my third PSU I would be experimenting with this case.


Haha I can relate! This case has definitely ignited my urge to tinker. I know I'll be grabbing an AiO cooler setup pretty soon or swapping out my Silverstone fan for a Corsair SP120, but I've tried very hard to keep myself from out of control spending


----------



## AndySarsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*


Man, what a beast! I think this is just about as clean as you can get this case without a modular PSU! How's the 7950 in there? Pretty cool/quiet?


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndySarsen*
> 
> Man, what a beast! I think this is just about as clean as you can get this case without a modular PSU! How's the 7950 in there? Pretty cool/quiet?


The 7950 is very nice, under gaming load, with Skyrim, I cannot hear it. I actually have a 7970 sitting under the desk in the box., I put it in but it was louder than the 7950 and while it was faster in benchmarks I peg Skyrim with a bunch of HD mods and ENB at 60 FPS, more than enough speed for me. As for temps, with Kombuster I am hitting 68C and holding, under gaming loads I am at about 60C.


----------



## theonedub

Here are some pics of mine. You can actually get pretty creative routing wires. System specs in my Signature.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Here are some pics of mine. You can actually get pretty creative routing wires. System specs in my Signature.


That's a very clean job. More impressive that you are using two out if three hangers.


----------



## AndySarsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Here are some pics of mine. You can actually get pretty creative routing wires. System specs in my Signature.


What are the case feet you have on there? They're snazzy! Very nice, clean build!


----------



## .theMetal

I have formulated a plan in my head guys. please tell me if you think it is possible or if I'm just high

I'm thinking what if when I get my case, I took my power supply and found space inside for the 24 pin and 8 pin string of wires, then simply cut holes out of the side closest to the motherboard for each of the strings to pop through. I would only have to expose an inch or so of wire and it would run directly to the plug in the motherboard. I've already made custom single wire sets for my gpu and hard drive/fans. so the amount of visible wires in the case would be astonishingly low.

Am I nuts or just thinking ocn style? Wouldn't bother me about the power supply I've already gracefully voided the warranty. And I'm a surgeon with a dremel


----------



## theonedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*
> 
> That's a very clean job. More impressive that you are using two out if three hangers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndySarsen*
> 
> What are the case feet you have on there? They're snazzy! Very nice, clean build!


Thanks, guys









Forgot I changed out the feet. Those were salvaged off a Bitfenix Outlaw that USPS destroyed. The stock feet are these little rubber pads which don't give the case any breathing room. I think they fit nicely with the case.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I have formulated a plan in my head guys. please tell me if you think it is possible or if I'm just high
> 
> I'm thinking what if when I get my case, I took my power supply and found space inside for the 24 pin and 8 pin string of wires, then simply cut holes out of the side closest to the motherboard for each of the strings to pop through. I would only have to expose an inch or so of wire and it would run directly to the plug in the motherboard. I've already made custom single wire sets for my gpu and hard drive/fans. so the amount of visible wires in the case would be astonishingly low.
> 
> Am I nuts or just thinking ocn style? Wouldn't bother me about the power supply I've already gracefully voided the warranty. And I'm a surgeon with a dremel


Not sure I follow exactly what your proposing, but I would love to see it


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarNYC*
> 
> Not sure I follow exactly what your proposing, but I would love to see it


So basically it would be taking apart the power supply, stuffing all of the cables (Its a semi-modular psu in the fact that the 24 pin and 8 pin are not removable. ) in the spare room in the power supply (if there is any, its what I'm banking on) and re-route them around to the side where the psu sticker is and cut holes for them to pop out facing the motherboard.

Then there would only be an inch or so of cable sticking out twards the mobo, and nothing would be sticking out of where the bunches of cable come out now.


----------



## theonedub

Very unlikely that there is any room inside to stuff the cables, plus you run the risk of blocking airflow to critical components or other damage.

If you don't care about voiding the warranty, just cut the wires and shorten them. Either resolder at the PCB, or, if you are less comfortable with soldering, cut out what you dont need and solder the wires back together.


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> So basically it would be taking apart the power supply, stuffing all of the cables (Its a semi-modular psu in the fact that the 24 pin and 8 pin are not removable. ) in the spare room in the power supply (if there is any, its what I'm banking on) and re-route them around to the side where the psu sticker is and cut holes for them to pop out facing the motherboard.
> 
> Then there would only be an inch or so of cable sticking out twards the mobo, and nothing would be sticking out of where the bunches of cable come out now.


That does sound innovative and practical for a mITX case, but as theonedub already mentioned, its very doubtful there would be enough space internally to stow the bulk of the 24pin. And the chances are high you would either impede the cooling, or make the PSU burst into flames under load









Still, your idea sounds interesting. If they make modular PSUs, it would be very cool if they were wired with ports on the front as well as the side so you could choose the most efficient routing. Patent that quick!

Custom PSU sleeving/shortening does sound like the smartest/best looking way to go.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Very unlikely that there is any room inside to stuff the cables, plus you run the risk of blocking airflow to critical components or other damage.
> 
> If you don't care about voiding the warranty, just cut the wires and shorten them. Either resolder at the PCB, or, if you are less comfortable with soldering, cut out what you dont need and solder the wires back together.


Yea thats really what I am banking on. but if there is not much room for stuffing, I am fully confident in shortening the cables. I actually already voided the warranty by chopping the second 8 pin motherboard power cable which I didn't have a use for and was just taking up space.

We will see what happens. either way I plan on a very clean, organized SSF rig.


----------



## Scottypimpin

Here's another option for shortening the cables, although it's a bit time consuming.

Pick up an extra 24pin atx connector, 24 or more atx pins and crimpers. One wire at a me, cut it, strip it, re crimp the end and insert the end into the new 24 pin adapter.

In my last sff build I made all of the cables by hand that way everything was perfect length, it just took forever because I sleeved each individual cable.


----------



## Jules66

I woudn't have finished this built without all the ideas and infos I found on this thread, so my turn. I hope this can help someone.


Cable management velcro intensive


Thermalake TS 120 with a Noctua at 700 rpm, it replaces the Thermalake fan that was PWM and a little loud with a clicking noise.



My HD vibrates a bit and that was clearly audible with the stock grommets that I find a bit hard. I replaced them with grommets from an Antec case. No more vibrations.



All those straps give me a good airflow path rigth in the middle. I'm using my old 4850 Vapor-X till I get a better cash flow situation.


Airflow is so good that I even removed the Noctua at a cost of 4° only. I have now 38-40°on idle, which is a delta of about 20°, and 60° on load,. Now, to hear less noise, I will have to stop breathing.
Also, now I can put a second HD easily if I need.


I had to replace the 92mm stock fans: sometimes, they woudn't start. It seems that I am not the only one with that problem. I replaced them with two old Noiseblockers XE-1 that are almost as silent and with a better CFM.
The SSD below was put there to reduce a little bit the cable clutter. I got that very good idea from somebody on this very forum. Try it, it a win-win setup. Thanks to whoever showed it to me.


Thanks to Frack0's advise, I bought the Seasonic G-450 which solve all you PSU length problems. As it is very (un) clear on this lousy picture (sorry), the cable plugs are below the GPU bottom edge. And also, the G-450 is a wonderful PSU for a very reasonable price.


----------



## frack0

Didn't like the Fractal HDD hangers so I 've been experimenting with some Orico 2.5" bay dapters and Openbeam extruded bits which I saw someone make a case out. Perfect for case modding I think. Anyway put together this 4x2.5 bay which can easily be extended to 6 drives using another Orico 2X2.5 mounted upside down(originally I used that one before finding the 4x. The 4x2.5 allows me to move the drive almost down to the PSU making access and SATA cable and power routing much easier and I can move the drives back towards the front fans. Might not have watercooled if I had this originally.



Looks crowded from the side but's it really sparse in there




Comparison to original hanger, front fan shot


----------



## Nuzart

ooo I like those.


----------



## D-Quong

Do you think its possible to drill new holes for the PSU bracket, like shift the entire PSU + bracket over like half an inch? Has anyone done this?


----------



## globa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Quong*
> 
> Do you think its possible to drill new holes for the PSU bracket, like shift the entire PSU + bracket over like half an inch? Has anyone done this?


Nope, front panel lower pin will collide with PSU


----------



## nattan

Hey guys I am thinking about doing a lighting mod for this case ( i havnt ordered it yet )

the idea is drilling a hole though the bottom and running braided led strip though it
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812170030

might consider alternative lighting as this would take up basically the only pci slot.
so when the pc turns on it has a nice underglow id probably superglue the lights in place but what do you guys think? is there enough room between stand-off and the surface you would put it on?
might have to wrap around the bottom edges of the case or buy some aftermarket stand offs


----------



## Dyaems

Hey guys,

Anyone using an H60, Node 304, and an OC'd 3570K? What temps you guys are getting? and what ambient temp?

Thanks,

J


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone using an H60, Node 304, and an OC'd 3570K? What temps you guys are getting? and what ambient temp?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> J


Using a Water 2.0 Performer, about the same thing and a 3550 overclocked to 4.0GHz and getting around 70C under stress testing loads in a room at 75F.


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Loving this case.

OS: ESXi 5.1
Case: Fractal Designs Node 304
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1245 V2 Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H77N-WIFI ITX
Memory: Patriot Viper 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 1600
Heatsink: Stock (I need to get a Noctua NH-L9i)
Boot Drive: Samsung 840 250GB SSD
Additional Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB and 2TB
PSU: PC Power and Cooling Silencer MK III 400W Modular 80PLUS Bronze
I've been debating whether or not on getting a RAID card.









I was using a Thermaltake Level 10 GTS at first. The Node 304 is much better looking.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Using a Water 2.0 Performer, about the same thing and a 3550 overclocked to 4.0GHz and getting around 70C under stress testing loads in a room at 75F.


Thanks. Just wondering what is happening with my friend's 304 rig since his temps are getting too high, like 80-ish celcius with an H60 and 3570k at 4.0ghz and 1.090v with an ambient at around 30-32C even after reseating the h60 thrice. luckily, on fourth try, temps went down haha...

i should post my shoddy 304 build later (i always keep on forgetting) so that i wont go off-topic. sorry!


----------



## AndySarsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> Loving this case.
> 
> OS: ESXi 5.1
> 
> I was using a Thermaltake Level 10 GTS at first. The Node 304 is much better looking.


Oh damn! This sooo beats my VM box. I'm running in a Dell T7600 - I think I might have to see if my office will pay for me to have a Node VM system on my desk!


----------



## .theMetal

well I finally have the node on the way! also the asus P877-I Deluxe

we will find out just how much can be stuffed into this little case, phanteks dual tower heatsink and a big modular psu.

stay tuned for a build log and pictures within the next week or two


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> Heatsink: Stock (I need to get a Noctua NH-L9i)


Don't do it. In a build I did on the H77N I tried that same heatsink and got worse temps than I did with the Intel. Not sure if it was not seating correctly or what but the thermal compound was spreading. I found the stock seemed to do better for me. I would get a simple AiO, Amazon has an H60 for for $60, only about $12 more than the Noctua and you will get much better cooling.


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Don't do it. In a build I did on the H77N I tried that same heatsink and got worse temps than I did with the Intel. Not sure if it was not seating correctly or what but the thermal compound was spreading. I found the stock seemed to do better for me. I would get a simple AiO, Amazon has an H60 for for $60, only about $12 more than the Noctua and you will get much better cooling.


Do you remember what the temps were under load? I'm not too worried about going a little higher, I just want the fans to be quiet when it's under load.


----------



## Mopar63

I was seeing 50C at idle, if that gives you an idea, under heavy loads, Prime95, I was passing 80C when I pulled it, reseated and tried again, hot over 80 again and put in the stock which runs at about 70 at load and 35 at idle.


----------



## frack0

I thought the Noctua NH_L9i was rated for TDP of 65W and under, the Xeon mentioned is a 77W TDP device. Definitely will get toasty under load.


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> I was seeing 50C at idle, if that gives you an idea, under heavy loads, Prime95, I was passing 80C when I pulled it, reseated and tried again, hot over 80 again and put in the stock which runs at about 70 at load and 35 at idle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> I thought the Noctua NH_L9i was rated for TDP of 65W and under, the Xeon mentioned is a 77W TDP device. Definitely will get toasty under load.


Well thanks for the info. Anyone know of any low profile heatsinks that are quiet and perform just as well if not better than stock?


----------



## AndySarsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> Well thanks for the info. Anyone know of any low profile heatsinks that are quiet and perform just as well if not better than stock?


How low-profile are we talking? I got a Silverstone NT06-Pro which is pretty low-profile, and definitely performs significantly better than stock. I've got my 3770K at 4.2GHz and normal load while gaming is about 47-50 degrees on the Silent profile. I went with it because it was within a couple degrees and a couble dB of the AiO liquid systems I was looking at (Corsair H60 and NZXT Kraken X40).


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> Well thanks for the info. Anyone know of any low profile heatsinks that are quiet and perform just as well if not better than stock?


You do understand that in the Node you do not need to be low profile?


----------



## theonedub

In all fairness, its a tight fit with even a small 120mm cooler and a couple drive cages still installed. I originally had a NZXT Havik 140 that I wanted to shoehorn into the Node, but there was no chance. Even the A50 I ended up going with barely fit.


----------



## Mopar63

Not sure why you are having such a tight fit, my Water 2.0 Performer has enough room, not cramped at all.


----------



## theonedub

Im talking about tower coolers- I think you might have read A50 and thought Corsair H50. With an AIO there is no problem (mocked with my old H60 and my X40).


----------



## Mopar63

Your right, my bad...


----------



## .theMetal

got some toys in:






there is still a few things to get done I kinda ran out of time last night. I have to mount down the power supply and the hard drive and put the front fans back in.

So you can see the phanteks and the video card, but there is also a 164mm modular power supply suffed in there too.

the phanteks is pulling air from the back of the case with a filter over it and I'm going to have the front fans exhausting all the heat out.


----------



## Shift.

That's nice, Metal.


----------



## .theMetal

Appreciate it Shift. I will get some more pictures up after I get the rest together tonight.

for the first time, I think I happen to have all the boxes for my parts so I will try to take a picture of them too stacked together all nicely


----------



## Miptzi

@metal

the case gets too much flimsy without the middle bar?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> @metal
> 
> the case gets too much flimsy without the middle bar?


Honestly the case was still pretty sturdy with out it, it probably would be just fine without. I may decide to just leave it out when I have to take it apart again.


----------



## Eidi

Oooh, nice mounting the PSU backwards. I had been thinking about trying that if the Seasonic Platinum 520 wouldn't fit regularly. Looks like I'll definitely be buying this case now, just gonna wait until Haswell comes out.


----------



## .theMetal

Ok its all put together:






Most of the pictures don't show the gpu but its in there, you can see it in the top picture.

Everything just barely barely fit! there is almost no wasted space in the case. I was pretty tired so I didn't get windows installed or any testing, but it did turn on with no problems.

*Suggestions*: You can pretty much any power supply in this case, if you don't mind a bit of modding. and there is no limit to the heat sink, as long as your motherboard is compatible. The phanteks is pretty much at the top of the list size wise.

Also here is the setup:

Before:

After:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eidi*
> 
> Oooh, nice mounting the PSU backwards. I had been thinking about trying that if the Seasonic Platinum 520 wouldn't fit regularly. Looks like I'll definitely be buying this case now, just gonna wait until Haswell comes out.


O yea that is an optical illusion, its in there the right way. but it could be done I suppose, if you had the right psu extension


----------



## .theMetal

For those of you with big, non-blower style cards, how are your temps in the case? its either the temps here in Denver have been up in the 80s F, or my stuff is overheating in the tiny case. Its not dangerous by any means, but the card regularly runs in the 70 c range, and its causing the proc to run up there close to it. even lightly overclocked.

any suggestions for fan directions?


----------



## AndySarsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> For those of you with big, non-blower style cards, how are your temps in the case? its either the temps here in Denver have been up in the 80s F, or my stuff is overheating in the tiny case. Its not dangerous by any means, but the card regularly runs in the 70 c range, and its causing the proc to run up there close to it. even lightly overclocked.
> 
> any suggestions for fan directions?


I've got a big dual-fan XFX 7870, which does itself get fairly hot (70c sometimes during gaming), but it hasn't seemed to affect the CPU temperature. Granted, I'm using a pretty big air cooler (Silverstone NT-06 PRO) with good TIM. What type of cooler are you using?


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Got my case from UPS today. anything i should know before working on the case?? Hope to eventually do some heavy modding


----------



## Ensamada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> got some toys in:


oh dear lawd!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndySarsen*
> 
> I've got a big dual-fan XFX 7870, which does itself get fairly hot (70c sometimes during gaming), but it hasn't seemed to affect the CPU temperature. Granted, I'm using a pretty big air cooler (Silverstone NT-06 PRO) with good TIM. What type of cooler are you using?


I'm using the phanteks you see in the picture. I'm exhausting it out of the cases so any heat in the case goes right through it. I'm thinking my card has a bit of a problem, it gets warm, I have to run the fans almost at full speed to keep it around 70 while playing borderlands 2. unfortunately I was told that msi probably wouldn't do anything because the temps not way the hell up there. so I'm thinking I might void the warranty and put some new thermal paste on and see what happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensamada*
> 
> oh dear lawd!


Appreciate it


----------



## AndySarsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I'm using the phanteks you see in the picture. I'm exhausting it out of the cases so any heat in the case goes right through it. I'm thinking my card has a bit of a problem, it gets warm, I have to run the fans almost at full speed to keep it around 70 while playing borderlands 2. unfortunately I was told that msi probably wouldn't do anything because the temps not way the hell up there. so I'm thinking I might void the warranty and put some new thermal paste on and see what happens.
> Appreciate it


I must have missed the picture! I've been tossing around the idea of delidding my 3770k and I spoke with XFX support, and they apparently are A-Okay with replacing the stock thermal solution on the GPU. I might end up doing the same!
Also, that cooler... SO perfectly over the top! I love it.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndySarsen*
> 
> I must have missed the picture! I've been tossing around the idea of delidding my 3770k and I spoke with XFX support, and they apparently are A-Okay with replacing the stock thermal solution on the GPU. I might end up doing the same!
> Also, that cooler... SO perfectly over the top! I love it.


haha thanks. its insanely quiet and in my last case, with the 3570k clocked at 4.4 the thing never went much higher than the mid 60's when stress testing. clocked it down to 4.2 and overnight folding sessions would never leave the mid 50's.

I am also planning on delidding as well just need to get a hold of some liquid ultra paste. I think after re-applying paste to my card and cpu, if its still warm, I will end up putting a hole in the top of the case for a 120mm fan to help exhaust heat.


----------



## AndySarsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> haha thanks. its insanely quiet and in my last case, with the 3570k clocked at 4.4 the thing never went much higher than the mid 60's when stress testing. clocked it down to 4.2 and overnight folding sessions would never leave the mid 50's.
> 
> I am also planning on delidding as well just need to get a hold of some liquid ultra paste. I think after re-applying paste to my card and cpu, if its still warm, I will end up putting a hole in the top of the case for a 120mm fan to help exhaust heat.


I picked mine up on Amazon for like 19 bucks, but the shipping only took 4 days. I was worried about ordering direct from CoolLaboratory, since the international shipping can take forever in my experience.


----------



## Nous

Just would like to thank everyone who contributed to this post. I would not been able to complete my build without this.

Here is mine.

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/BjW

It was great fun doing it!

I ended up replacing the mobo with Asus z77 delux, changed the orientation of the cpu cooler to align with case air flow and added a noctura 140 mm fan.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nous*
> 
> Just would like to thank everyone who contributed to this post. I would not been able to complete my build without this.
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/BjW
> 
> It was great fun doing it!
> 
> I ended up replacing the mobo with Asus z77 delux, changed the orientation of the cpu cooler to align with case air flow and added a noctura 140 mm fan.


Looks like good stuff







and welcome to OCN


----------



## .theMetal

looks like all is well with my node. I decided to void the warranty on my msi 670 power edition and re-apply the thermal paste. and literally I dropped the temps by 20c.

I guess something must have been messed up from the factory, cause now it won't even break 60c with the fans at %60. before the fans at at %100 would struggle to keep it under 80c. now I plan on de-lidding my ivy, to drop the processor temps a bit.

but after getting my card under control, the thing seems to run in the 50's c, clocked at 4.22.







I'm pretty pumped

also managed to toss together a build photo:



only thing missing is the 640 gig WD caviar black hard drive


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

Your warranty will be fine. I reapplied my thermal paste on my Lightning and they replaced it when I had to RMA it. No questions asked.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> Your warranty will be fine. I reapplied my thermal paste on my Lightning and they replaced it when I had to RMA it. No questions asked.


thanks, that's good to know


----------



## Browncoat

I really like the look of this case but I don't think the PSU I already have (AX850) will fit with a graphics card suitable for gaming.

Pity, I really like the minimalistic look of the chassis.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Browncoat*
> 
> I really like the look of this case but I don't think the PSU I already have (AX850) will fit with a graphics card suitable for gaming.
> 
> Pity, I really like the minimalistic look of the chassis.


Why not grab a short GTX 670? You know the Asus GTX 670 Direct CU Mini.


----------



## Browncoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Why not grab a short GTX 670? You know the Asus GTX 670 Direct CU Mini.


Unfortunately I think it will be a bit out of my price range, it's pretty much the same price as a GTX680 in the UK. (£400/$600)


----------



## Kyronn94

I've just seen Fractal post this on their Facebook page, the Node 304 will soon be available in white!

http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&category=2&prod=115

The case should be available from the first half of July.

Almost definitely picking this case up in the near future, now the only choice is which colour?


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> I've just seen Fractal post this on their Facebook page, the Node 304 will soon be available in white!
> 
> http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&category=2&prod=115
> 
> The case should be available from the first half of July.
> 
> Almost definitely picking this case up in the near future, now the only choice is which colour?












Anyone want to buy a nice black Node 304 for cheap?


----------



## BahamutZer0

for the clicky link challenged


----------



## Selenus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *covert ash*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to buy a nice black Node 304 for cheap?


PM'd


----------



## Nous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BahamutZer0*
> 
> 
> 
> for the clicky link challenged


This white one looks amazing!


----------



## Andorski

I kinda wish they made the fan filter white as well. It would have given the entire case a cleaner look.


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> looks like all is well with my node. I decided to void the warranty on my msi 670 power edition and re-apply the thermal paste. and literally I dropped the temps by 20c.
> 
> I guess something must have been messed up from the factory, cause now it won't even break 60c with the fans at %60. before the fans at at %100 would struggle to keep it under 80c. now I plan on de-lidding my ivy, to drop the processor temps a bit.
> 
> but after getting my card under control, the thing seems to run in the 50's c, clocked at 4.22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty pumped
> 
> also managed to toss together a build photo:
> 
> 
> 
> only thing missing is the 640 gig WD caviar black hard drive


Nice rig









Could you post some pictures?
I'm interested to see if you've managed to mount a Hard Drive properly whilst using a big tower cooler.

Should hopefully be migrating to this case in the next few weeks!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> Could you post some pictures?
> I'm interested to see if you've managed to mount a Hard Drive properly whilst using a big tower cooler.






Thanks. and here ya go. the hard drive is sitting on the psu on thick foam pads that are stickied down to the psu (absorbs all vibrations) then I zip tied it down. to the psu. doesn't even begin to budge.


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Thanks. and here ya go. the hard drive is sitting on the psu on thick foam pads that are stickied down to the psu (absorbs all vibrations) then I zip tied it down. to the psu. doesn't even begin to budge.


Thanks for the pictures!

Just ordered a Node 304 and the P8Z77I-Deluxe board, I will be itx by this weekend









If I can't fit a Hard Drive in one of the cages, then I may consider getting an H80i, not sure yet though.
I'll post picture when I am finished.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> Thanks for the pictures!
> 
> Just ordered a Node 304 and the P8Z77I-Deluxe board, I will be itx by this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can't fit a Hard Drive in one of the cages, then I may consider getting an H80i, not sure yet though.
> I'll post picture when I am finished.


sweet. so the d14 will fit fine as you can see. only problem is my card pushes a lot of hot air into the case. when gaming the processor will get warmer than usual. I just have clocks turned down now. I plan on delidding the ivy fairly soon so I will be able to combat some of the heat. its nothing near dangerous, but still something to keep in mind if your card is not a blower style card that pushes the heat out of the back of the case.


----------



## PcZac

Will the SeaSonic X Series X650 fit with a full sized GPU?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> Will the SeaSonic X Series X650 fit with a full sized GPU?


Not without modding a bit. If you take the psu bracket out you can actually slide the psu over enough to work. my power supply is a bit bigger than that seasonic. but be warned it is a tight fit. my cables do touch the back side of my card.


----------



## PcZac

What about a CORSAIR HX series HX650 with an almost 11in card?


----------



## Miptzi

I use a HX650 with the GTX660TI POWER Ed by MSI

fits nicely, and the cable plugs don't touch the card....


----------



## PcZac

The 660ti I want to use is 10.7in vs the 10.43in of the MSI 660TI, will that still fit?

Do you have any pictures of the psu/gpu area in your case?


----------



## xyexz

Figured I'd post a link to my thread regarding my build in this case, so far I'm really loving it!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1396533/node-304-build-tpc-812-ax750


----------



## alienden

It's worth poinitng out that Miptzi probably talks about BRONZE HX650 (150mm). I also have this model and it fits just fine, newer GOLD HX650 is just like the rest of the PSUs - 160mm. So be careful and select BRONZE model and don't make the mistake I made


----------



## Miptzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> The 660ti I want to use is 10.7in vs the 10.43in of the MSI 660TI, will that still fit?
> 
> Do you have any pictures of the psu/gpu area in your case?


ya, got them here






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienden*
> 
> It's worth poinitng out that Miptzi probably talks about BRONZE HX650 (150mm). I also have this model and it fits just fine, newer GOLD HX650 is just like the rest of the PSUs - 160mm. So be careful and select BRONZE model and don't make the mistake I made


and that too, lol


----------



## xyexz

Anyone have any recommendations on front fan replacements for better flow and perhaps even better noise?


----------



## theonedub

Haven't seen too many people change out the front fans- with the built in controller they seem to do their job pretty well.


----------



## xyexz

Seems there was some pics I saw a while back of some noctua fans in the 304 but I can't find it anymore, seems most of my noise anyways is from my 1TB mech drive


----------



## Miptzi

now I have 3x3tb in my Node and I only heard the exhaust fan.... no front or HDD noise


----------



## xyexz

My 1TB drive is a barracuda drive from a build 4 years ago - it was noisy when I first bought it and it's noisy now - it's not a clanky/clicky noise, just a whoosing sound that goes away as soon as I disconnect the hdds sata power.

I have a 1TB green drive that's pretty new, thinking of swapping them out as I hardly ever use my 1TB anyways and this way it'll probably be a lot more quiet.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations on front fan replacements for better flow and perhaps even better noise?


I have replaced mine with Noctua NF-B9, the PWM means I can let the motherboard and CPU temp control the fan speeds.


----------



## Dyaems

i personally think the stock fans are already quiet? although im using the front fans as an exhaust since i dont think it pushes air far enough for an intake.

question for those people who uses non-blower type of coolers for their GPU: is it fine to use them? i mean, it doesnt make the 304 a "heatbox"? i sold my 660 and planning to get a non-blower type cooler for my GPU.

last question, anyone have a list of tower air coolers that fits fine inside the 304? assuming there is at least 1 HDD bay that is being used. currently using an antec 620 but im not confident leaving my pc unattended for long hours because there is still a chance that it might leak for some wierd reason. only cpu cooler that i know that it would fit with two fans is the hyper 212 evo. maybe i was thinking there are better air coolers there than the hyper 212. the ones showed on this thread are most likely not available here in our country!

Thanks,

J


----------



## theonedub

I had a 6970 Lightning in mine and it really didn't increase case temps even through it dumped heat straight into the case. The large rear 140mm fan pretty much ejected all the hot air before it could cause any problems.


----------



## Dyaems

Thanks. Might as well try making back the rear fan as an exhaust in case the temps doesnt feel right. currently the rear fan is using intake.


----------



## Kyronn94

Got my Node 304 on Saturday, along with an Asus P8Z77I - Deluxe!

Just working on getting an overclock, will post pictures when I'm happy with everything.
Specs are in my Sig, it's very cramped in there, but temps are better than I was expecting!

I'm considering changing the front two fans to the Noctua fans but I'm not sure that it would be worth it.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> Got my Node 304 on Saturday, along with an Asus P8Z77I - Deluxe!
> 
> Just working on getting an overclock, will post pictures when I'm happy with everything.
> Specs are in my Sig, it's very cramped in there, but temps are better than I was expecting!
> 
> I'm considering changing the front two fans to the Noctua fans but I'm not sure that it would be worth it.


nice definitely want to see pictures. what temps are you seeing for everything? how is the overclocking going?


----------



## Nous

Has anyone replace the front 92mm fans? Any suggestion on which would be a good one for that?

Also I have read a lot of people switching the rear exhaust to front and front to rear. Does it provide any improvement on temperature?


----------



## frack0

I've replaced my 92mms with Noctua 92x14 PWMs and cconnected them to the chassis fan control, currently waiting on a noctua Nf-AF14-PWM then will connect all to CPU PWM which allows a you to go much lower RPM than chassis PWM at least on the ASUS P8z77-I deluxe mobo(20% vs 40%). The Kraken X40 fan I have presently in back is a bit noisy which led to the fan swaps(got a good deal on the Noc 92s also), the stock Fractal rear fan was virtually silent. With the 2 fronts changed out noise is about the same(all rear fan) but the temp differential I normally see has dropped 1C. The Noctuas fit really nicely and I was able to use the rubber mounts without issue.

EDIT: Meant to add one of the Fractal 92mms was lazy about starting up on low, which led to replacing them it was not a noise issue.

I'd avoid reversing fan direction as; 1) the stock setup provides damn good temps, 2) don't think it buys much if anything, and 3) the filters are not setup for the opposite direction.


----------



## Dyaems

im using a reverse setup and i just buy a silverstone 140mm magnetized fan filter at the back to keep dust from coming in. im supposed to remove the front dust cover but i cant seem to remove them for some reason. first time im installing it, i managed to remove the filter. but after that, i cant remove them at all! not sure if pushing both handle/lock inwards or outwards are correct because either way doesnt move, so i didnt bother removing them again.


----------



## HPE1000

Anyone know the best aircooler I could use in this with a msi z77ia e53?


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> im using a reverse setup and i just buy a silverstone 140mm magnetized fan filter at the back to keep dust from coming in. im supposed to remove the front dust cover but i cant seem to remove them for some reason. first time im installing it, i managed to remove the filter. but after that, i cant remove them at all! not sure if pushing both handle/lock inwards or outwards are correct because either way doesnt move, so i didnt bother removing them again.


The first time I removed that filter cover on the front I thought I was right at the point of breaking the plastic tabs, it seems to come off much easier since then.


----------



## Dyaems

do i move the locks outward or inward?

anyone tried prolimatech mega shadow on their 304? will it hit the HDD cage if using two fans?


----------



## theonedub

Push one side inward and it should pop off (IIRC- dont hold me to it







)


----------



## Dyaems

thanks guys


----------



## Dyaems

double post for some wierd reason


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Anyone know the best aircooler I could use in this with a msi z77ia e53?


Unfortunately there are not a lot of options with that board if you are using a gpu, I know a 212 will fit but it has to be mounted in line with the card, and I cant really see it getting that great of temps. I would honestly look into some of the closed loop options. what kind of money do you want to spend?

I guess there might be some lay down style heatsinks that might fit but I don't have much knowledge on those.


----------



## HPE1000

Well I already have a aio watercooler so I could just keep it till I figure out what to do. Maybe a gemenii cooler I guess.


----------



## .theMetal

yea I couldn't really see you getting much more performance out of an air cooler coming from your thermaltake, but noise wise the geminii is pretty decent. I have an older version (S from a few years ago) on my wife's phenom II and you literally can't hear it. and its a good step up from the stock


----------



## Mark030

I see a few people are using the Antec Kuhler 620, does anyone know if the 920 would fit? Being that it's still a 120mm I would imagine the side to side clearance is ok, just wondering about the clearance between the bottom of the push fan and the top of the cpu block. This will be on an ASUS P877-i Deluxe board.


----------



## seesee

hmm thinking of migrating from Silverstone SG10 to node..

will I save significantly more space?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee*
> 
> hmm thinking of migrating from Silverstone SG10 to node..
> 
> will I save significantly more space?


No. Node 304 is a bit less tall, but longer than the SG10. Perhaps 15% smaller. And also your X58 motherboard won't fit in the Node.


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> No. Node 304 is a bit less tall, but longer than the SG10. Perhaps 15% smaller. And also your X58 motherboard won't fit in the Node.


i guess, I have to wait for the next smallest chassis that can house all my items.


----------



## xyexz

Changed my fan layout with my TPC-812 in the 304 and dropped CPU temps by 19c and still very quiet.



More pictures in my node 304 thread if you're curious about clearances etc.

Love'n this case.


----------



## Dyaems

im jelly with you guys using an asus itx board. i cant fit any tower coolers at all with the asrock board =(


----------



## xyexz

I've had both the ASRock and now the ASUS board and hands down I love my ASUS board better, I don't much care for CLCs with their pump noises and with a PWM fan this thing is rock solid and extremely low maintenance.

I do wish it had the mSATA slot on it though - that would just be sick but alas you can't have everything.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Changed my fan layout with my TPC-812 in the 304 and dropped CPU temps by 19c and still very quiet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures in my node 304 thread if you're curious about clearances etc.
> 
> Love'n this case.


how was it before? I was tinkering with my layout also, I had the air coming in from the back, but things seemed to get too hot, the front fans didn't seem to pull enough heat out when flipped backwards. I might try it again though now that I have delidded my processor and fixed my graphics card.


----------



## xyexz

I originally had a second hdd bracket installed and no fan on the cpu heatsink relying on the rear 140 to pull air off of it - it did okay actually to my surprise but the CPU was nearing 80c and hit 85c on Prime95 oc'd to 4.5GHz.

My front fans are set as intake just like stock and rear is exhaust - configuration works fantastic with the gpu sitting around 60-70c in guild wars 2 - I leave the case fans on medium using the built in fan controller and cpu fan on tpc-812 is pwm so who knows what speed it's at but it's always whisper quiet.

WIth the new configuration I barely hit 64c full load at 4.5GHz in prime95, granted I'm on my 2700k but screw ivy/haswell - hated the temps of my OC'd 3570k on air. Later I delidded my 3570k with xacto blade and brought the temps down a decent amount but still needed some good cooling. I put that cpu in my wifes pc using the same Cooler Master TPC-812 CPU cooler and it runs pretty good with a mild overclock.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> I originally had a second hdd bracket installed and no fan on the cpu heatsink relying on the rear 140 to pull air off of it - it did okay actually to my surprise but the CPU was nearing 80c and hit 85c on Prime95 oc'd to 4.5GHz.
> 
> My front fans are set as intake just like stock and rear is exhaust - configuration works fantastic with the gpu sitting around 60-70c in guild wars 2 - I leave the case fans on medium using the built in fan controller and cpu fan on tpc-812 is pwm so who knows what speed it's at but it's always whisper quiet.
> 
> WIth the new configuration I barely hit 64c full load at 4.5GHz in prime95, granted I'm on my 2700k but screw ivy/haswell - hated the temps of my OC'd 3570k on air. Later I delidded my 3570k with xacto blade and brought the temps down a decent amount but still needed some good cooling. I put that cpu in my wifes pc using the same Cooler Master TPC-812 CPU cooler and it runs pretty good with a mild overclock.


cool appreciate the info. I thing the general consensus is that the best fan configuration for any set up in the node is how it comes out of the box


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

This case is a shell shocker deal on Newegg right now. No clue on the price yet.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> This case is a shell shocker deal on Newegg right now. No clue on the price yet.


nice! will keep an eye on it, timer says 7 hours from now


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

It's $70...not bad.


----------



## spudboy1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killbuzzjrad*
> 
> This case is a shell shocker deal on Newegg right now. No clue on the price yet.


I just bought one. $69.99 with free shipping. Still waiting for more Z87 ITX boards to come out so I won't have anything to put in it for a little bit, but the deal seemed pretty sweet so I jumped. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HPE1000

I just bought one and a fractal design integra r2 750w









Should get here by the end of next week


----------



## Dyaems

not sure if were going to get good temps if we put an overclocked haswell inside the node 304


----------



## xyexz

I honestly don't see how you couldn't get good temps regardless of the cpu - this case has some of the best flow for a sff I've seen in a while and I've tried a fair amount of SFF cases.

This has a simplistic design and the airflow is a straight shot - not to mention you can fit a GIANT cooler on the CPU, fanless my 2700k OC'd to 4.5GHz stayed under 80c... with no fans on the cooler running Prime95 ambient was 28c


----------



## HPE1000

Whenever there is a thick 140mm radiator aio cooler I will buy that in a heartbeat, the kraken is too thin and way too expensive.


----------



## Dyaems

could depend on what country youre building an haswell rig on a node 304, in our country it is pretty much impossible unless we go on a custom water cooler

its just that haswell has such a bad temps that i cant imagine someone in our country will build one successfully, and an overclocked one even! maybe its possible with the next haswell "refresh" though...

not all motherboards will fit a giant air cooler inside the node 304, specially if a GPU is being used, but thats already a given.

edit: grammar


----------



## Selenus

Hi! I've finally ordered a Node, super excited about it! It's my first build though, perhaps you guys would be willing to lend a little advice to a newbie? I'm truly on the fence between 8350 and Intel (3570K or 4670K), I don't know if the single threaded performance actually matters much for gaming/general use on a single GPU (probably a 760). Meanwhile, Z87 boards look like they'll cost a fortune. Also, it seems like the modular strider with pp05 cables is a pretty perfect fit for a Node, but I'd really appreciate feedback since I haven't actually seen any. Finally, any advice on cooling or the physical assembly process would be amazing, I've done a lot of research but there's no substitute for experience.

Thanks for reading all this, I really look forward to your input and appreciate all the great information and photos in this thread.


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selenus*
> 
> Hi! I've finally ordered a Node, super excited about it! It's my first build though, perhaps you guys would be willing to lend a little advice to a newbie? I'm truly on the fence between 8350 and Intel (3570K or 4670K), I don't know if the single threaded performance actually matters much for gaming/general use on a single GPU (probably a 760). Meanwhile, Z87 boards look like they'll cost a fortune. Also, it seems like the modular strider with pp05 cables is a pretty perfect fit for a Node, but I'd really appreciate feedback since I haven't actually seen any. Finally, any advice on cooling or the physical assembly process would be amazing, I've done a lot of research but there's no substitute for experience.
> 
> Thanks for reading all this, I really look forward to your input and appreciate all the great information and photos in this thread.


You'll have to go Intel as sadly there are no AM3+ mITX boards.
Isay sadly but actually its probly a good thing really.


----------



## Selenus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> You'll have to go Intel as sadly there are no AM3+ mITX boards


Oh, very good to know! I saw it was compatible with FM2, which is in some ITX boards, but I imagine there's a disadvantage? Maybe I'll just compromise on price and look for a decent H87. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Jason7890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selenus*
> 
> Oh, very good to know! I saw it was compatible with FM2, which is in some ITX boards, but I imagine there's a disadvantage? Maybe I'll just compromise on price and look for a decent H87. Thanks for the feedback!


You could probably not spend more,if your not overclocking you could even get a B85 chipset mobo.As for cooling the Node fits big coolers so whatever you pick should be no problem,however just be careful of socket placement on mitx mobo's so cooler does'nt obstruct PCI-E.:thumb

And FX 3850 is not compatible with FM2.You should be able to buy an i5 and mobo for relatively the same price though.Happy building,any questions you have on building start a thread,theres people on here that know lots more than me,i got the building bug from people here,lol,now my wallet and missus will never forgive me


----------



## Selenus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason7890*
> 
> You could probably not spend more,if your not overclocking you could even get a B85 chipset mobo.As for cooling the Node fits big coolers so whatever you pick should be no problem,however just be careful of socket placement on mitx mobo's so cooler does'nt obstruct PCI-E.:thumb
> 
> And FX 3850 is not compatible with FM2.You should be able to buy an i5 and mobo for relatively the same price though.Happy building,any questions you have on building start a thread,theres people on here that know lots more than me,i got the building bug from people here,lol,now my wallet and missus will never forgive me


I think I'll end up in the same boat if that ROG Impact comes out too soon! PC parts are just too sexy. I'll probably try a thread before long, but I just know anyone in the Node thread is going to have the best taste. Thanks again!


----------



## Jason7890

The Node 304 is awesome,its what I'm getting which is how i stumbled upon your post.I'm just waiting for the white version,should be released in july i think.


----------



## exzacklyright

How do I figure out what PSU's can fit....
Quote:


> *ATX PSUs*, up to 6.3'' in length (To fit in combination with a long graphics card, PSUs with modular connectors on the back typically need to be shorter than 160 mm)
> 
> *Graphics cards*, up to 12.2'' in length, when 2 HDD brackets are removed (Graphics cards longer than 170 mm will conflict with PSUs longer than 160mm)
> 
> *Tower CPU coolers*, up to 6.5'' tall


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> How do I figure out what PSU's can fit....


look for 150mm width (i think) or below modular/semi-modular PSUs and it should be good assuming you want to fit in a long GPU inside the 304 as well. the silverstone striders and SFX series, and seasonic G series are the ones i have tried inside the node 304. you can also backread (or just browse the pics section) so that what PSUs users have used inside their 304.

you can also fit a long graphics card using a _non-modular_ PSU but managing the cables inside might be messy. i saw a somewhat old build log somewhere in the forum who fitted a Titan and a seasonic non-modular PSU inside the 304 since the cables for the non-modular PSU stays on one side.


----------



## exzacklyright

Would this work? I made it for the Ultimate Rig Contest. I just don't know if 550W is enough.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($86.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($170.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Mushkin Redline 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($155.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Crucial M500 960GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($599.99 @ Adorama)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($119.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($119.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($659.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($85.53 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($104.99 @ NCIX US)
*Total:* $2394.43
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-15 23:58 EDT-0400)_


----------



## CesarNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Would this work? I made it for the Ultimate Rig Contest. I just don't know if 550W is enough.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($86.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($170.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* Mushkin Redline 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($155.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Crucial M500 960GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($599.99 @ Adorama)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($119.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($119.99 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($659.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($85.53 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($104.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Total:* $2394.43
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-15 23:58 EDT-0400)_


H90 is the more popular choice for this case (89.99 last I looked on Amazon). I just installed one yesterday and fits perfect. 550 should have no problems. Curious to see what temps you get in this case with an CLC and Haswell.


----------



## exzacklyright

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H90 94.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($170.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Mushkin Redline 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($155.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Crucial M500 960GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($599.99 @ Adorama)
*Storage:* Western Digital WD Black 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($272.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($659.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($85.53 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($104.99 @ NCIX US)
*Total:* $2430.43
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-17 15:39 EDT-0400)_


----------



## Dyaems

you rig should work !


----------



## xyexz

Added some custom lighting to my node today just for fun, I've had some smd light strips I got off amazon for about 6 months and just got around to using them today.



More pictures on the thread I posted regarding my node 304 build.


----------



## .theMetal

I like some blue lights, xyexz. at one point I had my computer so lit up it could blind someone. now I get a faint glow (nothing like yours) but its from my 670. it looks pretty good.

completely off topic, what do you program?


----------



## xyexz

Thanks mate, it probably looks brighter in the pictures than it really is, I'd say it's not really any brighter than the front stock led on the node.

As far as programming goes I write in pretty much anything I've had to for work over the past 10 years, mainly .NET (ASP,VB,C#), PHP, Python, Perl, C, the various web design languages that are too long to list.

I've done a fair amount of Linux shell scripting such as korn shell but it's been a while


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Thanks mate, it probably looks brighter in the pictures than it really is, I'd say it's not really any brighter than the front stock led on the node.
> 
> As far as programming goes I write in pretty much anything I've had to for work over the past 10 years, mainly .NET (ASP,VB,C#), PHP, Python, Perl, C, the various web design languages that are too long to list.
> 
> I've done a fair amount of Linux shell scripting such as korn shell but it's been a while


very cool







I like to hear peoples work experience, its been mostly C# and SQL for me so far.


----------



## HPE1000

So, I got the build together and everything, but during the process I realized a massive problem, the psu extender cable does not have anything to grip on to remove it after you connected it.,., especially from the side that the cable does not come off of, so you cannot remove the plug. I wanted to unplug the psu for a second after I started working on it and quickly realized it was not going to come off.

Anyone tried removing their psu extender yet and did you have this problem?


----------



## .theMetal

you mean remove the extender from the back of the psu? yea I can remove mine pretty easily I just have to wiggle it a bit.

you might grab some adjustable pliers and see if you can get at it like that.


----------



## xyexz

It is a very tight fit the first couple of times you use it (uhhh lol), as .theMetal said you might have to wiggle it around a bit to remove it (uhhhhhhh lmao)... then it should be loose enough that you know longer have to do that in the future. (I give up.)


----------



## HPE1000

lol thanks


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> It is a very tight fit the first couple of times you use it (uhhh lol), as .theMetal said you might have to wiggle it around a bit to remove it (uhhhhhhh lmao)... then it should be loose enough that you know longer have to do that in the future. (I give up.)


----------



## Knight2000

Anybody runnig this case with a ASROCK FM2A85-ITX motherboard? if so i am looking for a cooler to replace the one that came with the A4 5300 that thing is loud!. Any recommendations?

Thank you.


----------



## mlibby1980

What would be the best air cooler for the node 304 for the 1155 3770k overclocked or not overclocked doesnt matter to me


----------



## HPE1000

The cooler in a node 304 is going to be more dictated by the motherboard being used.


----------



## mlibby1980

Running this for a mobo MSI Z77IA-E53 LGA and the 3770k looking for the best air cooler. Not wanting water cooling i currently have a x40 kraken and just takes up way to much space in side the case


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlibby1980*
> 
> Running this for a mobo MSI Z77IA-E53 LGA and the 3770k looking for the best air cooler. Not wanting water cooling i currently have a x40 kraken and just takes up way to much space in side the case


Hmm I don't know but I am very interested in that also because I have the same motherboard and I have also realized my AIO watercooler is kind of bulky and its idle noise is audible, I care much more about idle noise so I want an aircooler.


----------



## mlibby1980

I love my cooler best cooling i have used. it just sits too close to my video card which is a 670 evga and wanting to free up some space to get more ait flow


----------



## .theMetal

unfortunately you are limited with the air cooling you can use with the boards that have the socket really close to pci slot.

unless you go with a skinny single tower heat sink sitting parallel to the gpu, your best bet is a blow down style heatsink. I wouldn't want all the heat from my cpu blowing straight at my gpu with the skinny tower.

I would say maybe look into something like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103100 I'm not %100 percent sure it will fit, but from the looks of it it should.

I know it won't keep up with the top end air, but it should be extremely quite, and easily out perform the stock intel heat sink.


----------



## HPE1000

The gemenii might work, I was looking at the cooler master TX3 which is a 92mm tower much like a small hyper 212+ and appearantly people have switched to it from the 212 and experienced better temps with it for some reason... But if the gemenii works I REALLY want that so I can make sure the mobo is cooled also, which is a huge plus because the z77ia e53 has a lackluster chipset heatsink.


----------



## mlibby1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> unfortunately you are limited with the air cooling you can use with the boards that have the socket really close to pci slot.
> 
> unless you go with a skinny single tower heat sink sitting parallel to the gpu, your best bet is a blow down style heatsink. I wouldn't want all the heat from my cpu blowing straight at my gpu with the skinny tower.
> 
> I would say maybe look into something like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103100 I'm not %100 percent sure it will fit, but from the looks of it it should.
> 
> I know it won't keep up with the top end air, but it should be extremely quite, and easily out perform the stock intel heat sink.


i just went with the COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlibby1980*
> 
> i just went with the COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2


Are you sure it will fit the right way? It is going to end up needing mounted sideways from what I know.

Be sure to keep us updated none the less, same with the beastly itx rigs thread if you go to that.


----------



## mlibby1980

NOt positive if it doesn't ill just send it back and start over lol


----------



## HPE1000

So, my only complaint, am I the only one whose top/side panel looks like this when put on, I cannot tell if it is the panel or the mesh on the front.


----------



## xyexz

Wow that is pretty bad, mine definitely doesn't do that, perhaps you could flex the metal a bit in the center? Or pinch the tabs in more on the top of the lid so they grip on the inner frame more with less play.


----------



## HPE1000

I might email fractal and see if they could ship me a new mesh part for the top, it should be easy to ship, that mesh is very rugged and pushing it with my fingers is not going to bend it back into shape in any way, its pretty obvious its the mesh, you can see where it dips down, do you agree?


----------



## xyexz

Yeah at first it seemed like the lid but after another look it seems like it's the mesh.


----------



## Nous

I have a coolmaster hyper 212 plus and it fits my asus z77 delux on this case.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nous*
> 
> I have a coolmaster hyper 212 plus and it fits my asus z77 delux on this case.


Yes but the asus is the only z77 itx board that has its cpu socket far away from the pcie slot, all the other z77 itx boards have them very close so heatsink choices are very limited.


----------



## Dyaems

the gemini will hit the pcie slot if youre using a GPU on the msi motherboard. the hyper212 needs to be mounted sideways and not sure if it will help with the temps if mounted sideways. prolimatech samuel 17 fits but it will hit the rear fan and might need to mount the rear fan outside.

i dont have msi itx mobo but i do have an asrock z77e-itx, which has almost (if not, same) cpu socket that is close to the pcie slot and i tried the coolers mentioned above

oh i also tried prolimatech mega shadow, and oh boy i did not even bother to remove everything because it doesnt fit at all!

i wish the asus mobo is available in our country so that i can fit in a tower air cooler inside my 304 since i've never been a fan with AIO cooling. i do not like the asus motherboard's color scheme though.


----------



## Gabe63

Gemini 2 clears a GTX660 on as Asrock H77. I would imagine it clears a Z77 Asrock? It works really well also...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> the gemini will hit the pcie slot if youre using a GPU on the msi motherboard. the hyper212 needs to be mounted sideways and not sure if it will help with the temps if mounted sideways. prolimatech samuel 17 fits but it will hit the rear fan and might need to mount the rear fan outside.
> 
> i dont have msi itx mobo but i do have an asrock z77e-itx, which has almost (if not, same) cpu socket that is close to the pcie slot and i tried the coolers mentioned above
> 
> oh i also tried prolimatech mega shadow, and oh boy i did not even bother to remove everything because it doesnt fit at all!
> 
> i wish the asus mobo is available in our country so that i can fit in a tower air cooler inside my 304 since i've never been a fan with AIO cooling. i do not like the asus motherboard's color scheme though.


Are you sure you aren't talking about the GeminII M4?..


----------



## mlibby1980

here is what im understanding from reviews of the motherboard the

http://techreport.com/review/24445/msi-z77ia-e53-mini-itx-motherboard-reviewed

specs show below where are almost the same with most boards there needs to be 24.5mm of clearance between the cpu and the pci slot for the heat sink to clear. so the http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/geminii-s524.html has 19.2mm so it should clear correct?


----------



## HPE1000

w00t the z77ia e53 has 2.5mm more space than the z77e itx


----------



## h3llRaiz3r

Hi Everyone,

I'm still in the process of back reading, but i'd like to ask if anyone has tried a passive cooler with the node 304 and a ga-z77n-wifi board?

Thanks...


----------



## Dyaems

oops wrong thread


----------



## Assyle

Hi everyone









I hope you will help me. I have this amazing case for last half of a year and I really like it. Now I planning to upgrade my gtx650ti to gtx770. My gtx 660ti is very short so it easily fits to this case even with not modular PSU. But Im affraid my old psu corsair cx500 wont be compatible with new gtx770, so Im planning upgrade this as well. Now Im facing a problem that allmost all psu over 750w are bigger than 160mm so they wont fit







Im thinking of buying a Corsair TX750M or Corsair HX650, but I have seen a lot of comments that theese psu having many noise issues. So can anyone suggest me some quiet psu over 650w that will fit in this case with 280mm-290mm GPU? (better some modular one and single rail)

sorry for offtop and many thanx for help.
since here are a lot of people who deal with this case and have much more experience than me, Im asking for your advices in this thread.


----------



## mlibby1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you will help me. I have this amazing case for last half of a year and I really like it. Now I planning to upgrade my gtx650ti to gtx770. My gtx 660ti is very short so it easily fits to this case even with not modular PSU. But Im affraid my old psu corsair cx500 wont be compatible with new gtx770, so Im planning upgrade this as well. Now Im facing a problem that allmost all psu over 750w are bigger than 160mm so they wont fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking of buying a Corsair TX750M or Corsair HX650, but I have seen a lot of comments that theese psu having many noise issues. So can anyone suggest me some quiet psu over 650w that will fit in this case with 280mm-290mm GPU? (better some modular one and single rail)
> 
> sorry for offtop and many thanx for help.
> since here are a lot of people who deal with this case and have much more experience than me, Im asking for your advices in this thread.


for the case and and cpu you are using this would be your best bet

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256065

140mm long so you have plenty of space and they do sell shorten cables to save more space. and I am sure you don't need more then 500w of power. mine with 4 hard drives overclocked on a 4.7 3770k and motherboard and a 680 im not even using all of the 413w


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlibby1980*
> 
> for the case and and cpu you are using this would be your best bet
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256065
> 
> 140mm long so you have plenty of space and they do sell shorten cables to save more space. and I am sure you don't need more then 500w of power. mine with 4 hard drives overclocked on a 4.7 3770k and motherboard and a 680 im not even using all of the 413w


thanx a lot mate.
I already have 500w psu (corsair cx500) you thing it will be enough for gtx770?
I would be happy not buying a new psu, cause old one is great and works very quiet.
other components - i5 3570k, 1 ssd, 2 HDD?


----------



## mlibby1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> thanx a lot mate.
> I already have 500w psu (corsair cx500) you thing it will be enough for gtx770?
> I would be happy not buying a new psu, cause old one is great and works very quiet.
> other components - i5 3570k, 1 ssd, 2 HDD?


Yes from what I have red you should be able to run everything for 458w


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlibby1980*
> 
> Yes from what I have red you should be able to run everything for 458w


yep, psu calculators are telling the same thing, but only thing that still makes me affraid is that cx500 is 34A on the 12V rails, but gtx770 requires 42A on the 12V rail. thats why I was aking that







still not sure, and afrraid to damage new expensive components


----------



## mlibby1980

even at that you should be fine


----------



## Kyronn94

Promised that I'd post pictures when I finished my Node system, and that was about 2 weeks ago









So here is my finished system:

SDC12948.JPG 2682k .JPG file


SDC12951.JPG 2647k .JPG file


SDC12954.JPG 2673k .JPG file


SDC12958.JPG 2662k .JPG file


A bit cramped, but overall seems to be working fine.
I settled with an overclock of 4.2GHz with a VCore of 1.14V.
37 Prime stable with 90% memory usage, giving me a max core temperature of 87C.

I was wondering with regards to cooling, weather it would be worth getting an H80i or an H90.
I know that those two coolers are meant to be very similar to the D14 in terms of temperatures, but I was thinking given the form factor and cramped nature of my system, would the water coolers be significantly better?

I recently got an H100 for my Phenom II system and was thoroughly impressed with the results - hence why I am considering a CLC for my main system.

In terms of cheaper changes I can make, is it worth changing the front intake fans to the Noctua fans?
Also, has anyone tried back to front airflow, so that the CPU gets fresh air more directly?

Many thanks, and sorry for all the questions and pictures!


----------



## .theMetal

looks good kyronn.

I found that making sure there is nothing interrupting the flow from the front fans, so if there is any way you can move those cables out of the way, it will help a bit.

also delidding. I know its scary but I have my processor at 4.4, with 1.20 volts and during prime95 with fans at full speed, it struggles to leave the upper 50c range. even when I set the fans to be silent, it primes in the mid 60c range.

still seems a bit high though, how did you apply the paste and stuff?


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> looks good kyronn.
> 
> I found that making sure there is nothing interrupting the flow from the front fans, so if there is any way you can move those cables out of the way, it will help a bit.
> 
> also delidding. I know its scary but I have my processor at 4.4, with 1.20 volts and during prime95 with fans at full speed, it struggles to leave the upper 50c range. even when I set the fans to be silent, it primes in the mid 60c range.
> 
> still seems a bit high though, how did you apply the paste and stuff?


Thanks









Yeah, I'll look into tidying it up a bit.
Every time I see something like that, I really want to!








I don't think that it's something that I want to do though.

The long Prime run was with Fans on really low.
I used the line method for applying TIM.

The CPU never breaks 70 when I'm gaming, and about 75 when Folding, with the GPU folding as well.
I'm reasonably happy with the temperatures, and I'm not sure that anything I do requires more than a 3570K at 4.2 GHz, but then again more is always better.

I might experiment with my H100 on it in an open air environment just to see what my chip is capable of before I change anything.


----------



## spudboy1234

Just finished my build last night







. 64c under Prime95 load @stock clocks and settings...don't know if that's good or not. Better cable management might help.


----------



## Pebruska

Wow, node's becoming pretty popular, huh? Mine's in mail.









@spudboy1234 Yeah that's pretty hot for stock, especially with AIO, but i'm sure it'll be little better with better cable management.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## .theMetal

we ought to try to get this thread to be the official club







instead of the "New ITX Case" hanging out in the title


----------



## ryansoh3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> we ought to try to get this thread to be the official club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instead of the "New ITX Case" hanging out in the title


+1

Anyone from Korea that has access to this case?
I don't think we're importing this model yet.


----------



## HPE1000

The only thing that could have made this case just that much better would have been a side fan to blow air over the mobo.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The only thing that could have made this case just that much better would have been a side fan to blow air over the mobo.


Why, how hot does it get then?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Why, how hot does it get then?


I touched my chipset heatsink for less than a second and it burned me, and the computer had only been idling all day.


----------



## HPE1000

Props to fractal design, I emailed them a picture and information about my front panel top mesh being bent up a little, last night at 10-12(can't remember exactly when) and I received a response email before noon today for me to fill out my information so they can send me a replacement piece.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Props to fractal design, I emailed them a picture and information about my front panel top mesh being bent up a little, last night at 10-12(can't remember exactly when) and I received a response email before noon today for me to fill out my information so they can send me a replacement piece.


awesome. nothing like when a great product is backed up by a great company


----------



## xyexz

+1 to that, I haven't had to call in about mine, but it's great to know that if I do have to I can hopefully expect a similar experience.


----------



## Assyle

Hi folks









want to share some photos of my rig.
I bought this case as media center for my TV, but very soon understood that this mediacenter works much more better than my laptop







so I sold my laptop and started upgrading my node304 to be a home pc/media center. And today I finally finished, today I allmost cut of my finger making a better cable management.









many thanx for help in this thread choosing proper psu size and other components







and thanx for this amazing thread, I found and learnt so many things with you guys









Components: MSI B75IA-E33 mobo, corsair cx750m psu, intel i5 3570k cpu, msi geforce gtx770 acx gpu, samsung 820 ssd, few HDDs and almost 20 usb devices


----------



## Dyaems

what temps are you getting? and what ambient? thanks


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> what temps are you getting? and what ambient? thanks


I'm not sure you were talking to me, but I will answer: D After a day of testing my fractal case gets very high temperatures... Comparing to my previous setup (gtx650ti amp +corsair cx500 psu and cooler master hyper evo 212.) this system appears to be super hot. Installed antec 620 gpu cooling system improved results of cm evo 212 to 10-15 C degrees, but heat level during gaming puts me back to previous results 65C. I think its because of new gpu boils all the system... :/ ambient temperature in the room, according to two thermostats is +23C.
gtx 770 in standby gives 32C. But while gaming it holds on 72C... I'm afraid this high temperature will damage my gpu... and probably other components. Because it heats up everything inside the case. How do you think, is it dangerous for my components working on such high temperatures? the worst thing that nothing isnt even overclocked yet ://
now I'm seriously thinking of buying some new case like fractal define r4, but not sure if it will improve the situation... and will be so huge, so I don't want it much...

Anyway guys, what temperatures you have with hi end GPUs? And how to you cope with that?









p.s. sorry for my English.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> I'm not sure you were talking to me, but I will answer: D After a day of testing my fractal case gets very high temperatures... Comparing to my previous setup (gtx650ti amp +corsair cx500 psu and cooler master hyper evo 212.) this system appears to be super hot. Installed antec 620 gpu cooling system improved results of cm evo 212 to 10-15 C degrees, but heat level during gaming puts me back to previous results 65C. I think its because of new gpu boils all the system... :/ ambient temperature in the room, according to two thermostats is +23C.
> gtx 770 in standby gives 32C. But while gaming it holds on 72C... I'm afraid this high temperature will damage my gpu... and probably other components. Because it heats up everything inside the case. How do you think, is it dangerous for my components working on such high temperatures? the worst thing that nothing isnt even overclocked yet ://
> now I'm seriously thinking of buying some new case like fractal define r4, but not sure if it will improve the situation... and will be so huge, so I don't want it much...
> 
> Anyway guys, what temperatures you have with hi end GPUs? And how to you cope with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. sorry for my English.


72c is perfectly acceptable for a gpu, they can run much higher actually, like 85c is still an OK temp, I always keep my 670 at 75-75c while gaming and that is not problematic, ivy cpus can run at temps up to 105c, the general consensus for ivy cpus is keep it under around 85-87c but they are being stupid, running at 90c is still acceptable although it will reduce the lifespan a little.

My only beef with my system is the msi z77 ia e53 that we both have, the little motherboard heatsink is so small and puny it gets so hot.


----------



## spudboy1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 72c is perfectly acceptable for a gpu, they can run much higher actually, like 85c is still an OK temp, I always keep my 670 at 75-75c while gaming and that is not problematic, ivy cpus can run at temps up to 105c, the general consensus for ivy cpus is keep it under around 85-87c but they are being stupid, running at 90c is still acceptable although it will reduce the lifespan a little.
> 
> My only beef with my system is the msi z77 ia e53 that we both have, the little motherboard heatsink is so small and puny it gets so hot.


^^ Agreed re: GPU temps. They can take a beating; I used to have a single-slot Radeon 4850 that idled pretty high and would routinely run in the 90s while gaming. It worked just fine.


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 72c is perfectly acceptable for a gpu, they can run much higher actually, like 85c is still an OK temp, I always keep my 670 at 75-75c while gaming and that is not problematic, ivy cpus can run at temps up to 105c, the general consensus for ivy cpus is keep it under around 85-87c but they are being stupid, running at 90c is still acceptable although it will reduce the lifespan a little.
> 
> My only beef with my system is the msi z77 ia e53 that we both have, the little motherboard heatsink is so small and puny it gets so hot.


thanx, you made me relax a little. because I was really nervious about temps.
well after 3 hrs of gaming crysis3 yesturday gpu got 78C. and started creating some gpu artefacts. textures were messing etc. Thats why I thought it overheats... After restarting a game it stopped. And the same stuff in farcry3 DB. Still not sure if it is a drivers problems or overheat...

cpu is ok, about 61C after 40x linx tests. But while gaming 65C max. so I think mine spu temps are ok









I got mistaken, I have msi b75ia-e33 mobo, probably its even worst than yours. but the heatsink is still small


----------



## HPE1000

Make a custom gpu fan curve then, let the fans spin a lot once it goes over 75c I would say, if its artifacting when it gets hot, then don't let it get that hot I guess, might want to contact the manufacturer and see what they say









I just looked and it says the gtx 770 max safe temp is 95c and the default GPU Boost 2.0 temperature target is 79C so take it as you will.


----------



## mlibby1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 72c is perfectly acceptable for a gpu, they can run much higher actually, like 85c is still an OK temp, I always keep my 670 at 75-75c while gaming and that is not problematic, ivy cpus can run at temps up to 105c, the general consensus for ivy cpus is keep it under around 85-87c but they are being stupid, running at 90c is still acceptable although it will reduce the lifespan a little.
> 
> My only beef with my system is the msi z77 ia e53 that we both have, the little motherboard heatsink is so small and puny it gets so hot.


The gemin IIs524 works decent for the motherboard your running and the 3770k that im running well same setup. I didn't overclock and temps while stressing sit around 60c


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlibby1980*
> 
> The gemin IIs524 works decent for the motherboard your running and the 3770k that im running well same setup. I didn't overclock and temps while stressing sit around 60c


Yeah, mine got here today, needless to say, I freaking love it









http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/8140_20#post_20295137


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Make a custom gpu fan curve then, let the fans spin a lot once it goes over 75c I would say, if its artifacting when it gets hot, then don't let it get that hot I guess, might want to contact the manufacturer and see what they say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked and it says the gtx 770 max safe temp is 95c and the default GPU Boost 2.0 temperature target is 79C so take it as you will.


I found out why there were those ugly artefacts in games.







not because of the temperatures, but because of nvidia 320.18 driver. I thought it was because of psu doesnt gives enough of power. But after applying driver from gpu cd 320.08 they dissappeared.








btw, for some reason gpu fans are not spining with full speed. I have installed EVGA precision utility and set up fan speed to 100% and temperature hold below 70C under load.







Im happy that I wont need to sent gpu or psu back to shop








thanx for help


----------



## TheMrSolaris

After scouring the thread for answers but finding none, I have to ask if the Noctua NH-L9i would adequately cool a non-overclocked 3570K housed in a Fractal Design Node 304? Noctua recommends good airflow and turbo mode turned off for 77 TDP chips.

I am using stock fans but I have contemplated replacing them with two Noctua NF-A9x14 FLX in the front and one Noctua NF-A14 in the back.


----------



## Born For TDM

I have been getting artifacts in BF3 with 320.18 drivers as well.


----------



## ryansoh3

I would say the heatsink would do just fine.

I actually wouldn't have problems with leaving the turbo mode on, as that's the default even for the stock fans.

I guess you always can change it once your temp reports are in.


----------



## mlibby1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMrSolaris*
> 
> After scouring the thread for answers but finding none, I have to ask if the Noctua NH-L9i would adequately cool a non-overclocked 3570K housed in a Fractal Design Node 304? Noctua recommends good airflow and turbo mode turned off for 77 TDP chips.
> 
> I am using stock fans but I have contemplated replacing them with two Noctua NF-A9x14 FLX in the front and one Noctua NF-A14 in the back.


from what I read it should work just fine.


----------



## HPE1000

My aircooler meant business, it was rather large and nearly impossible to install due to my inability to use the backplate with this motherboard, so I used what was trash paper circles to put down before putting the nuts on the back of the motherboard because in my eyes that would prevent shorting out, might work, not sure.



Fan was swapped after I realized it was not going to fit in the case anymore. I need a slim 140mm fan now


----------



## mlibby1980

deleted


----------



## mlibby1980

from what I measured it will take a 140x140x20mm fan or they do make

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242033

But newegg is garbage on processing orders I ordered one 2 days ago and was still processing after the cc was charged


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlibby1980*
> 
> from what I measured it will take a 140x140x20mm fan or they do make
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242033
> 
> But newegg is garbage on processing orders I ordered one 2 days ago and was still processing after the cc was charged


Yeah, that was the fan I was looking at, I guess I posted that on the beastly itx rigs thread and not here, I would probably be happy if I could find a 10 dollar 120mm slim fan but I don't really think there are any, especially any good ones.

Its just that 20 bucks is steep for a non led or noctua fan.


----------



## Nous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMrSolaris*
> 
> After scouring the thread for answers but finding none, I have to ask if the Noctua NH-L9i would adequately cool a non-overclocked 3570K housed in a Fractal Design Node 304? Noctua recommends good airflow and turbo mode turned off for 77 TDP chips.
> 
> I am using stock fans but I have contemplated replacing them with two Noctua NF-A9x14 FLX in the front and one Noctua NF-A14 in the back.


Should work perfectly fine.


----------



## Amihim

Purpose of use is: General , HTPC / Server and light gaming.
I have already purchased :
Fractal Design Node 304
ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1333 Memory
Wondows 8 64 bit

I can't Decide:
SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold ((SS-650KM Active PFC F3)) 650W

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=17-151-088&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo
or
SILVERSTONE ST55F-G 550W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256085

NZXT Kraken X40
or
CORSAIR Hydro Series H80i

Any Short Video card suggestion ??

Thanks for your advice in advance


----------



## HPE1000

3 fan gtx 760, I don't know how powerful of a card you want, but this should be cool and quiet.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125465


----------



## Amihim

Thanks HPE1000. I want some thing under $150.00 and something which can play smooth 1080p on my 64 inch Plasma smart TV.


----------



## Amihim

From the above i mentioned What PSU will be better for my nod 304?


----------



## mlibby1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amihim*
> 
> Purpose of use is: General , HTPC / Server and light gaming.
> I have already purchased :
> Fractal Design Node 304
> ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1333 Memory
> Wondows 8 64 bit
> 
> I can't Decide:
> SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold ((SS-650KM Active PFC F3)) 650W
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=17-151-088&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo
> or
> SILVERSTONE ST55F-G 550W
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256085
> 
> NZXT Kraken X40
> or
> CORSAIR Hydro Series H80i
> 
> Any Short Video card suggestion ??
> 
> Thanks for your advice in advance


are you going to be running a graphic card? if so the x40 will rub up against the rear of the graphic card or atleast its did with my 670 barely. Reason I pulled it out of the case and now sits in the box


----------



## Callist0

This case gets an A+ from me. I just bought it for a home file server with the following specs:

AsRock E350M1
4gb DDR3-1600 single stick G.Skill (had it laying around)
Corsair CX430
2 500gb drives,
1 2TB drive.
Linux Debian Wheezy 7.1

Install of parts was great. Only thing I noticed is the tapped holes weren't done too well. the mounting points for 2.5" drives don't really line up, i had to just use two screws. The motherboard standoffs also were a little tough to get in, but with a cloth and a pair of pliers i got it done.

Great finish, love the design, and totally silent.


----------



## Amihim

SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold ((SS-650KM Active PFC F3)) 650W is on she'll shocker !! Is it better then silverstone will it fit with a short video card ??


----------



## mlibby1980

seasonic makes great psu. i would say yes its better then the silverstone and will fit with any short graphic card. it will also fit with the http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121768


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amihim*
> 
> SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold ((SS-650KM Active PFC F3)) 650W is on she'll shocker !! Is it better then silverstone will it fit with a short video card ??


It will fit great with a short video card.

If you remove the bracket that holds down the power supply, move it all the way to the side and mount it down with velcro or two sided tape, you can fit it with a long graphics card.

I have a 165mm modular psu, and I have a very long graphics card. the cables coming out of the psu don't even touch the graphics card.


----------



## xyexz

Yup, just remove PSU bracket and installation of large GPU is a snap even with 160-165mm length full modular PSU.


----------



## j3bb3j

Would a Silverstone HE01 cooler fit in this case with hard drives installed? I ask because it cools pretty well and has a thin tower.


----------



## mlibby1980

what mother board are you using to hook up the silverstone


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3bb3j*
> 
> Would a Silverstone HE01 cooler fit in this case with hard drives installed? I ask because it cools pretty well and has a thin tower.


It should fit as long as you are using a motherboard with the cpu socket away from the pcie slot. the only two (high end) boards for z77 I know of that are like this are the asus p8z77-i deluxe and the evga stinger.

haven't brushed up on my z87 knowledge yet, but same should apply with those as well.


----------



## j3bb3j

I was thinking about using either the asrock z87e itx or the asus z87 itx


----------



## Amihim

XYEXZ thanks but i dont want to mod the case i just want the psu to fit in as it is suppose to fit so will I be able to fit a Radeon R7790-1GD5/OC or some thing similar in my nod 304 along with Seasonic X 650km dimension are 6.5 X 5.9 X 3.4. My purpose will mainly be watching 1080p,HTPC, general computing and Light gaming.


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amihim*
> 
> XYEXZ thanks but i dont want to mod the case i just want the psu to fit in as it is suppose to fit so will I be able to fit a Radeon R7790-1GD5/OC or some thing similar in my nod 304 along with Seasonic X 650km dimension are 6.5 X 5.9 X 3.4. My purpose will mainly be watching 1080p,HTPC, general computing and Light gaming.


It's not a "mod" it's four screws to remove a bracket - the case was designed to allow removal of the bracket and it won't void your warranty or anything like that nor cause a nuclear explosion.

It's real easy to find out if your components will work and it comes down to this basic question - "does my psu length >= 160mm? yes. does my psu have modular connectors? yes. is my video card over 8 inches in length? yes." then your components won't fit.

Your PSU is 165mm in length and the video card, according to newegg is 7.17 inches - given that information that was available then your answer is yes everything should fit.

If you try to upgrade your card past what you have now you'll most likely have to get a different PSU or remove the PSU bracket.


----------



## alienden

Hi guys,

I was wondering what will be a good replacement for front fans. I noticed some people mentioned noctua 92mm fans, in this case should I go for NF-A9x14 or NF-B9? Any other good (silent) fans you can recommend?


----------



## HPE1000

Gave up on the pursuit of a cheap slim 140mm fan so I just ended up getting a yate loon 20mm thick fan, my case with the aircooler gets really hot without the exhaust fan, once that is in, I expect it to be pretty chilly









I sat there on gta4 not playing and forgot to turn all my fans up, and I also didn't have the exhaust and I blue screened, so I think it might have overheated so it scared me and I ordered a fan









I completely forgot that aircoolers really need more air to go through them than an aio watercooler, so I will switch the fans on fast before gaming from now on. Gta4 is a hog, I don't think a single other game would have caused problems.

So far I have the front two fans and the 140mm fan from the heatsink running off of the fan controller, because I hate my on board fan control, the fourth fan though, do you think it would be okay to run it with a splitter on one of the fan connectors fro the controller? Or does that sound like a bad idea?


----------



## traderjoejoe

Does anyone know if a corsair cx600m would fit in this case, with a 7950 (listed on newegg and 10.63" long) on an asrock z77e-itx? I saw a post about a cx500m earlier, but that was with a 4870 card.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So far I have the front two fans and the 140mm fan from the heatsink running off of the fan controller, because I hate my on board fan control, the fourth fan though, do you think it would be okay to run it with a splitter on one of the fan connectors fro the controller? Or does that sound like a bad idea?


I honestly don't think it would cause any problems. but if someone else knows more, please chime in.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienden*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I was wondering what will be a good replacement for front fans. I noticed some people mentioned noctua 92mm fans, in this case should I go for NF-A9x14 or NF-B9? Any other good (silent) fans you can recommend?


I have the NF-A9x14's in my case, like them alot run them off of the chassis pwm controller, also replace my NZXT X40 fan(noisy) with the NF-AF14 PWM, runs silent now. If the room is absolutely silent, no background noise and I'm within a foot or so I can just barely hear a little hum from the pump. The 140 usually runs at 500-600 RPM and the 92s at 1100 RPM. Pulled out the fan switch to get rid of some clutter.

EDIT: Running Pime95 with huge FFTs, temps settle to about 55C after an hour, fans go to 800/1600 then I can hear them but still very quiet, 3770K mild OC to 4.1GHz.


----------



## alienden

After comparing specs decided to go for B9, seems just as quiet but airflow number are much bigger. BTW frack, nice HHD cage, I only use 2.5 SSDs as well so I might go for something like this, seems very compact!


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienden*
> 
> After comparing specs decided to go for B9, seems just as quiet but airflow number are much bigger. BTW frack, nice HHD cage, I only use 2.5 SSDs as well so I might go for something like this, seems very compact!


Should work great, though the A9s likely have less airflow than the stock fans temps are still seem about the same. Only replaced the stock fans cuz one of my cable management attempts ended up blocking the blades on one and damaged it(the main power cable behind the stock hangers), it was lazy starting up after that. Then I found a pretty good deal on these.

I've been thru a bunch of attempts at improving access to the drives; most were mods to the stock hangers then I found this openbeam kit and the Orico drive cage (I can stack a 2x2.5 cage I have on top of this 4x and put 6 drives in potentially, very compact), gets them out of the way and allows easier cabling. While taking the photo I noticed I had about another half inch so they're back even further than the pic now.

One of the things I tried that's good for 2 drives was a Xigmatek 3.5 to 2.5 drive converter(one of the few threaded on the bottom) mounted to the stock hanger, it was a still a bit crowded where all the cables came together at the ATX cable. But the converter allows offset mounting of the drives in a compact space.


----------



## Dyaems

are those HDD cages buyable off amazon US?


----------



## ryansoh3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> are those HDD cages buyable off amazon US?


I doubt it, but I think you'll have more luck contacting FD directly.


----------



## Dyaems

i mean, frack0's third party hdd/ssd cages! sorry!


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> i mean, frack0's third party hdd/ssd cages! sorry!


You can get the Orico drive cage AC325-4S fromOrico on Amazon, but I got it off ebay.

http://www.amazon.com/ORICO-AC325-4S-Aluminum-Converter-Mounting/dp/B005MICDX2

The openbeam rails and connectors are from the openbeam website but I think they are re-starting on Amazon not everything is in place right now just a limited offering. There's other sources like Microrax or 80/20 might have to cut it yourself though.


----------



## HPE1000

It fit! (the fan)


----------



## PcZac

Having 2 fans like that seems counter productive.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> Having 2 fans like that seems counter productive.


No, having no exhaust fan makes it a hotbox, there was no other way, even if its stealing some of the air from the other, its still much much much better..


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> Having 2 fans like that seems counter productive.


Yeah for the most part- in that specific area both fans are fighting for air.....Seems like a tower type HSF or AIO kit is what works best for this specific case.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Yeah for the most part- in that specific area both fans are fighting for air.....Seems like a tower type HSF or AIO kit is what works best for this specific case.


Seeing as how 120mm towers do not fit (the proper way) on any z77 mitx board besides the asus that would not work, and as for aio watercoolers, I posted this before, switching from my previous aio to this dropped all cores 6c+.


----------



## HPE1000

As for saying a tower cooler is the best possible cooler for this case, I don't know if I would agree with that either, there is no air blowing over the motherboard in any way with an aio watercooler or a tower cooler, the psu blocks the mobo from getting airflow over it, all the airflow in this case seems to be blowing towards the top half of the case, which leaves a dead-zone over the motherboard. Not a good thing.

Here, I don't think it takes a genius to figure out where most of the airflow is going


----------



## Volkswagen

True that- with a hsf across mobo which is crucial....As far as the AIO- guess it just depends on the case- works great in my Elite 120 and I dont think its possible with 3 different mounts of same HSF to get the same temps each time....


----------



## Amihim

What AIO water cooler is recommended for this case . My mother board is ASRock Z87E-ITX LGA 1150

A) CORSAIR Hydro Series H80i Water Cooler.
B) CORSAIR Hydro Series H60 (CW-9060007-WW).
C) CORSAIR Hydro series H50 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler.
D) Antec Kuhler H2O 620 Liquid Cooling System.

Thanks


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> You can get the Orico drive cage AC325-4S fromOrico on Amazon, but I got it off ebay.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ORICO-AC325-4S-Aluminum-Converter-Mounting/dp/B005MICDX2
> 
> The openbeam rails and connectors are from the openbeam website but I think they are re-starting on Amazon not everything is in place right now just a limited offering. There's other sources like Microrax or 80/20 might have to cut it yourself though.


thanks. im only limited in amazon since i live at the other side of the world. i can also try ebay though. is this the only thing i need? thanks


----------



## Dyaems

btw, heres my 304. no GPU though and forgive my messy cable management. will fix it again sometime







edit: "Add me" from OP post


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> btw, heres my 304. no GPU though and forgive my messy cable management. will fix it again sometime


Looks good, sometimes the cable appearance is all about perspective. From the side I think mine still looks a mess from the top it's much less so. Don't have a GPU anymore, first PSU(Enermax modu82+ I think toasted it) just a TV/FM tuner for getting some news or surf report in the morning.


----------



## .theMetal

hey guys, I've taken over the thread and turned it into a club









Take a look at the new op: clicky

I'm still working on it, but let me know if you have any suggestions or comments or anything. Also keep in mind I will find all of you that have posted with your builds and grandfather you in to the members list.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> hey guys, I've taken over the thread and turned it into a club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at the new op: clicky
> 
> I'm still working on it, but let me know if you have any suggestions or comments or anything. Also keep in mind I will find all of you that have posted with your builds and grandfather you in to the members list.


Good luck going through this thread and finding everybody.









For some reason i haven't posted my rig here, well i go post it in the "new" one.
I'm so confused








So you turned THIS thread to the owner's club, right? Yes, i see now...









Edit:

So this is Theodora, everyone.











Spoiler: More pictures.



Before and after her diet.


----------



## HPE1000

So when I post my downward blowing cpu cooler with a back exhaust fan I get crap for it, but when he does, its all good in the hood. I see how it is


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So when I post my downward blowing cpu cooler with a back exhaust fan I get crap for it, but when he does, its all good in the hood. I see how it is


Noo, i don't think that's the case in this one, everybody just ignored me, which is why nobody gave me hard time about it.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> hey guys, I've taken over the thread and turned it into a club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at the new op: clicky
> 
> I'm still working on it, but let me know if you have any suggestions or comments or anything. Also keep in mind I will find all of you that have posted with your builds and grandfather you in to the members list.


Sharp


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Noo, i don't think that's the case in this one, everybody just ignored me, which is why nobody gave me hard time about it.










I am still wondering if flipping my fan the other way would do anything different, pull the hot air upwards to then be pushed out the back.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still wondering if flipping my fan the other way would do anything different, pull the hot air upwards to then be pushed out the back.


Seems like it's worth a shot and easy to do, had a Zalman MAx9900 for a bit in my Node and that was like a wind tunnel, easily as good temps as my AIO just hard to get at the hardware.


----------



## Dyaems

still jelly with those ASUS motherboards that are impossible to buy here =(


----------



## SleepyMind

First, sorry for my bad english..

I have a plan to put a GTX 770 into this case, and i think i'll choose the MSI GTX 770 TwinFrozr because it is not so long and easy to find in my country

The question is, is a non reference vga type will make this case temperature very hot?


----------



## .theMetal

*OP Updated*

I think I found everyone in the thread and the owners sheet should be up to date.

If I missed you I might have just rolled over your name on accident or you may not have had a picture posted. Just let me know and I will get you in.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleepyMind*
> 
> First, sorry for my bad english..
> 
> I have a plan to put a GTX 770 into this case, and i think i'll choose the MSI GTX 770 TwinFrozr because it is not so long and easy to find in my country
> 
> The question is, is a non reference vga type will make this case temperature very hot?


I'd recommend cards with a blower style cooler, mine is 7950 wf3 and you can feel the case gets hot and that affects gpu and cpu temps a lot.


----------



## earthmover

I'm thinking about building small and quiet workstation using Asrock B85M-ITX, Xeon e3-1230v3 + not-yet-decided mid-range GPU for occasional gaming. Asrock moved cpu socket TOO FAR from pci-e slot and i'm not sure if my trusty HR-02 macho will fit inside node 304









Can anyone tell me whats the exact distance between 'top' edge of motherboard and side of the case?


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> I'd recommend cards with a blower style cooler, mine is 7950 wf3 and you can feel the case gets hot and that affects gpu and cpu temps a lot.


I've had the opposite experience with a MSI 7950 Twin Frozr 3, my case feels cool to the touch playing games like Crysis 3, CPU never gets above 65 nor does the GPU. Ambient is 32c and fans are on medium using built in controller.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> I've had the opposite experience with a MSI 7950 Twin Frozr 3, my case feels cool to the touch playing games like Crysis 3, CPU never gets above 65 nor does the GPU. Ambient is 32c and fans are on medium using built in controller.


How? My ambient is 25-30c and fans at medium, playing bf3 on high setting+ some other setting turned off (vsync on)and the gpu sits around 60-65c and cpu, not sure, one time i checked after gaming, it was around 70c(stock!).


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> How? My ambient is 25-30c and fans at medium, playing bf3 on high setting+ some other setting turned off (vsync on)and the gpu sits around 60-65c and cpu, not sure, one time i checked after gaming, it was around 70c(stock!).


I don't recommend a blower, I feel stupid for buying one, they run really hot and loud. I am lucky to keep my card under 74c @ around 70% fan speed (80% speed is the max speed)

And it sounds like a blow dryer while doing that..


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't recommend a blower, I feel stupid for buying one, they run really hot and loud. I am lucky to keep my card under 74c @ around 70% fan speed (80% speed is the max speed)
> 
> And it sounds like a blow dryer while doing that..


Any ideas, what should i do to lower temps? I'm considering a custom loop in this beauty, next month maybe


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Any ideas, what should i do to lower temps? I'm considering a custom loop in this beauty, next month maybe


I have been thinking that for later on, it isn't that hard, you need to buy a super thick dual 82mm rad for the front and a 140 in the back, that probably removes the option for a desktop drive being easily contained inside though.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have been thinking that for later on, it isn't that hard, you need to buy a super thick dual 82mm rad for the front and a 140 in the back, that probably removes the option for a desktop drive being easily contained inside though.


I did some measurements and... well would 45mm thick 240 be enough for whole system?








Oorr, with little cheating, slim 120 on the back and "as thick as you want" 240 on the roof


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> I did some measurements and... well would 45mm thick 240 be enough for whole system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oorr, with little cheating, slim 120 on the back and "as thick as you want" 240 on the roof


Where exactly are these rads going?


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Where exactly are these rads going?


Well, let's say you need only an ssd, so then apogee drive 2 and xt45 240 and microres, the rad would go on the roof (but stay on the inside)
And with the 120 and 240, well you mount that 120 as low as possible so you can fit fans inside the case and the 240 just outside the case, on the roof. Seeeee?

Altough, you may need to chop that cover in peaces(left and right side panel and roof), but you could be fine with some brackets going from the front of the case to the back and mount the rad on that(still need to make holes on the roof)

I didn't explain it really well, did i?







and probably missed something vital, anyways, whaddya think?


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> How? My ambient is 25-30c and fans at medium, playing bf3 on high setting+ some other setting turned off (vsync on)and the gpu sits around 60-65c and cpu, not sure, one time i checked after gaming, it was around 70c(stock!).


Might be a difference in the fact that you're on Ivy Bridge and using a different style cooler that is just kind of swishing your air around in the case, I have a big fat tower cooler (Cooler Master TPC-812) that is blowing air directly out of the case through the stock 140mm fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Well, let's say you need only an ssd, so then apogee drive 2 and xt45 240 and microres, the rad would go on the roof (but stay on the inside)
> And with the 120 and 240, well you mount that 120 as low as possible so you can fit fans inside the case and the 240 just outside the case, on the roof. Seeeee?
> 
> Altough, you may need to chop that cover in peaces(left and right side panel and roof), but you could be fine with some brackets going from the front of the case to the back and mount the rad on that(still need to make holes on the roof)
> 
> I didn't explain it really well, did i?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and probably missed something vital, anyways, whaddya think?


There is a really clean watercooled build in a node 304, just use the search - it is all internal.

I'm sorry but cutting up the cover into three pieces and putting an external rad on this case would just trash the looks; to each their own I guess









If you're looking for quiet you might be able to get away with an extra thick 140mm rad, like a Monsta rad and then a low profile cpu block with 90 degree fittings.


----------



## .theMetal

another op update.

I got a signature in place. pretty generic, if someone can come up with something better please feel free


----------



## samoth777

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363306/watercooling-a-node-304-all-done-pictures-and-videos-included/50#post_20245464

All internal


----------



## SleepyMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Might be a difference in the fact that you're on Ivy Bridge and using a different style cooler that is just kind of swishing your air around in the case, I have a big fat tower cooler (Cooler Master TPC-812) that is blowing air directly out of the case through the stock 140mm fan.


So I think the non reference vga is OK then?
And now i'm still undecided about the cooling in this case.

Did an AIO watercooling such as corsair H80i (there is no H90i in my country) just make little difference in this case? (Because i will need to change the 140mm exhaust fan into corsair 120mm smaller one). Or will a Noctua nh-d14 will perform better? (If i use the asus motherboard, can i still use both of the noctua fan and the drive bays?)


----------



## xyexz

The AIO cooler will be alright, you'll have to get a splitter for the AIO fans as I don't believe they are PWM and the ASUS itx board will only control PWM fans.

Or get PWM fans for your AIO cooler and split those to the CPU fan plug on the motherboard.

Personally, I'd got for a tower cooler - the risk of the AIO leaking, pump noise and fan speed required to keep things cool isn't worth it.

You'll be able to use your hdd bays but it could be somewhat of a tight fit I won't lie - but it's totally worth it.

Here is a pic of when I had the fan on the front of the HSF, recently I moved it to the otherside right next to the 140mm and it kept the same great cooling but freed up room for hdd changes etc.



I think Fractal Design designed this case for tall tower heatsinks personally, as everything just works in perfect harmony to keep everything cool imho.


----------



## alienden

I agree this case is designed primarily for tall tower air coolers and with 165mm of clearance you have many options especially on asus board. From recent coolers NH-U12S looks especially sexy, it's not too wide and has a cooling potential little short of D14!


----------



## .theMetal

From what I've seen, air seems to cool better in this case when compared to AIO water. HPE can attest to that.

if you are using the asus board, literally any size cpu heat sink will fit. (excluding some of the older geminii massive blow down style sinks) the d14 and the asus board work perfectly together and you should still be able to use the drive cages (I'm using one)

as far as the graphics card goes, I don't think you will have any problems running a non reference card, but it will exhaust heat into the case. as long as you have the fan pulling air out of the case you should be ok. It might raise the temps of the cpu a bit, but thats to be expected in such a small area.

I had some problems when I first moved to the case with heat. I ended up re-applying the paste on the card, which dropped the temps considerably, then delidding the ivy dropped them even more.


----------



## Jbear

I will be posting my Node 304 here as soon as my DOA motherboard is replaced. Until then I would like to ask for your advice on the following:

*Replacing case feet on Node 304?*
As you know, the PSU's intake vent is positioned on the underside of the chassis. After inspecting the case IRL, I have the distinct feeling that the case leaves the PSU with insufficient room to draw in air from the outside. To overcome this, I have currently mounted the PSU upside-down, so that it draws in air from within the case and exhausts this out via the side. This however, upsets the positive pressure I am aiming for inside the case, to reduce dust buildup.
Increasing the height beneath the case should solve the potential choking issue with the PSU mounted fan-side down. I am looking to replace the standard rubber case feet with thicker rubber or aluminium feet .

Do you agree with my reasoning?
Which case feet do you think will look and function best?
Are there any pictures of how others have solved this?

*Alternative HDD/SDD mounting in Node 304?*
I use a Silver Arrow on an Asrock Z87E-ITX, combined with a long graphics card. This means that none of the three HDD brackets will fit in the case if I mount both fans on the heatsink, with the case's exhaust fan installed at the rear. I was looking to install a 2.5inch SSD and 3.5inch HDD but have a problem now. I've seen pictures of SSDs being mounted with double-sided tape behind the front panel and I am looking for suggestions to mount the 3.5inch HDD somewhere.
Alternatively, mounting the PSU fan-side down will allow me to put the SSD and HDD side-by-side on top of the PSU using double-sided tape.

Do you have any suggestions (and pics) for alternative SDD/HDD mounting positions, considering the aforementioned space limitations?
Should I just leave 1 fan off the Silver Arrow, so I can use the stock mounting bracket? This is OCN, I'll assume we want maximum cooling potential at the cost of some modding. Relevant: I have a 4670k which I plan to overclock.

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## earthmover

Talking about tower coolers...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earthmover*
> 
> I'm thinking about building small and quiet workstation using Asrock B85M-ITX, Xeon e3-1230v3 + not-yet-decided mid-range GPU for occasional gaming. Asrock moved cpu socket TOO FAR from pci-e slot and i'm not sure if my trusty HR-02 macho will fit inside node 304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me whats the exact distance between 'top' edge of motherboard and side of the case?


Anyone?


----------



## Jbear

I'll measure it up when I get home from work.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbear*
> 
> I will be posting my Node 304 here as soon as my DOA motherboard is replaced. Until then I would like to ask for your advice on the following:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Replacing case feet on Node 304?*
> As you know, the PSU's intake vent is positioned on the underside of the chassis. After inspecting the case IRL, I have the distinct feeling that the case leaves the PSU with insufficient room to draw in air from the outside. To overcome this, I have currently mounted the PSU upside-down, so that it draws in air from within the case and exhausts this out via the side. This however, upsets the positive pressure I am aiming for inside the case, to reduce dust buildup.
> Increasing the height beneath the case should solve the potential choking issue with the PSU mounted fan-side down. I am looking to replace the standard rubber case feet with thicker rubber or aluminium feet .
> 
> Do you agree with my reasoning?
> Which case feet do you think will look and function best?
> Are there any pictures of how others have solved this?
> 
> *Alternative HDD/SDD mounting in Node 304?*
> I use a Silver Arrow on an Asrock Z87E-ITX, combined with a long graphics card. This means that none of the three HDD brackets will fit in the case if I mount both fans on the heatsink, with the case's exhaust fan installed at the rear. I was looking to install a 2.5inch SSD and 3.5inch HDD but have a problem now. I've seen pictures of SSDs being mounted with double-sided tape behind the front panel and I am looking for suggestions to mount the 3.5inch HDD somewhere.
> Alternatively, mounting the PSU fan-side down will allow me to put the SSD and HDD side-by-side on top of the PSU using double-sided tape.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions (and pics) for alternative SDD/HDD mounting positions, considering the aforementioned space limitations?
> Should I just leave 1 fan off the Silver Arrow, so I can use the stock mounting bracket? This is OCN, I'll assume we want maximum cooling potential at the cost of some modding. Relevant: I have a 4670k which I plan to overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your consideration.


I cant really comment on the psu/case feet, although I would think they would look pretty nice, and it couldn't hurt the air coming in. I know I haven't had any problems with my power supply lacking air though.

As for the hard drives + big heat sink, I do have some input for you.

for starters, you probably won't be able to use two fans in their original mounting positions on the silver arrow. Here is a picture of my node originally:




I was sure I was going to run three fans (the two for the phanteks, and the stock case fan on back) but there was no way I could get the fan on the front.

Its not too big of a deal, there is still a lot of air flow.

So as for mounting the hard drive on the psu, you can see how that was for me. it works pretty well, but you can see how much space it takes up on my power supply, and mind you that is a 165mm in length psu. its a big guy.

Still the biggest problem I found with putting it there is that it completely disrupts the flow of the air from the front of the case to the heat sink.

I actually ended up putting in one of the cages and hanging the drive out of the way so the air flow was not disrupted. it helped the temps out a bit, getting fresh air right to the phanteks.


----------



## Proxenos

I'm about to start on my first ever build and after many months of research, the Node 304 has emerged as the mini-ITX case of choice. Who needs an optical drive anyway?

So I already have the majority of components sorted but would appreciate some advice on cooling. Specifically, does anyone have experience of using the i5-3470 with the stock cooler? Are you happy with temps/noise?

Or if you would recommend a CPU cooler, can you suggest one for less than £25 ($40)?

For info, my build so far is:


CPU - i5-3470 (Need)
Motherboard - Asus P8H77-I (Need)
RAM - G.Skill Ares DDR3 8gb (Bought)
GPU - MSI GTX 660 Twin Frozr (Bought)
Storage - Samsung 840 120GB (Bought)
PSU - Corsair CX500m (Bought)
Node 304 (Need - might hold out for the White version)


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbear*
> 
> I will be posting my Node 304 here as soon as my DOA motherboard is replaced. Until then I would like to ask for your advice on the following:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Replacing case feet on Node 304?*
> As you know, the PSU's intake vent is positioned on the underside of the chassis. After inspecting the case IRL, I have the distinct feeling that the case leaves the PSU with insufficient room to draw in air from the outside. To overcome this, I have currently mounted the PSU upside-down, so that it draws in air from within the case and exhausts this out via the side. This however, upsets the positive pressure I am aiming for inside the case, to reduce dust buildup.
> Increasing the height beneath the case should solve the potential choking issue with the PSU mounted fan-side down. I am looking to replace the standard rubber case feet with thicker rubber or aluminium feet .
> 
> Do you agree with my reasoning?
> Which case feet do you think will look and function best?
> Are there any pictures of how others have solved this?
> 
> *Alternative HDD/SDD mounting in Node 304?*
> I use a Silver Arrow on an Asrock Z87E-ITX, combined with a long graphics card. This means that none of the three HDD brackets will fit in the case if I mount both fans on the heatsink, with the case's exhaust fan installed at the rear. I was looking to install a 2.5inch SSD and 3.5inch HDD but have a problem now. I've seen pictures of SSDs being mounted with double-sided tape behind the front panel and I am looking for suggestions to mount the 3.5inch HDD somewhere.
> Alternatively, mounting the PSU fan-side down will allow me to put the SSD and HDD side-by-side on top of the PSU using double-sided tape.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions (and pics) for alternative SDD/HDD mounting positions, considering the aforementioned space limitations?
> Should I just leave 1 fan off the Silver Arrow, so I can use the stock mounting bracket? This is OCN, I'll assume we want maximum cooling potential at the cost of some modding. Relevant: I have a 4670k which I plan to overclock.
> 
> Thanks for your consideration.


i could be wrong but i think we cant still fit a huge tower cooler inside the node 304 with an asrock motherboard as the cpu socket placement is still not at the center. im just looking at pics though.

random note: i found some 92mmx35mm (i think) san-ace fans for 3.5USD each (converted) and i wonder if i should slap it infront of the node 304... i think they came from dell optiplex PCs and they have 4-pin headers with 4 wires. i know those fans are helluva noisy as i have some 120mm san-ace fans and i wonder if it is possible to reduce the noise, and as well as extending the cables since they only have 6.5 inches in length


----------



## SleepyMind

So this is my build should looks like

Core i5-3570K
ASUS P8Z77- I DELUXE
MSI GTX 770 TF 2GD5/OC GAMING
CX600M (CP-9020060-EU)
CORSAIR Vengeance Black Low Profile (2 X 4GB)
NOCTUA NH-DH14
WESTERN DIGITAL CAVIAR BLUE 1TB

My question is, is the CX600M good enough to power the GTX770+i5 ?(note : the MSI GTX 770 need two 8 pin PCIE and i can't get the small silverstone PSU in my country).


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleepyMind*
> 
> So this is my build should looks like
> 
> Core i5-3570K
> ASUS P8Z77- I DELUXE
> MSI GTX 770 TF 2GD5/OC GAMING
> CX600M (CP-9020060-EU)
> CORSAIR Vengeance Black Low Profile (2 X 4GB)
> NOCTUA NH-DH14
> WESTERN DIGITAL CAVIAR BLUE 1TB
> 
> My question is, is the CX600M good enough to power the GTX770+i5 ?(note : the MSI GTX 770 need two 8 pin PCIE and i can't get the small silverstone PSU in my country).


everything looks awesome.

and yes the 600 watts is more than enough power for your configuration. keep in mind, that supply is 150mm in length so if it might be a bit tight if you don't remove the mount bracket.


----------



## Jbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earthmover*
> 
> Talking about tower coolers...
> Anyone?


As promised: from the edge of the motherboard to the side of the case measures 37.5mm. Does this help?


----------



## Jbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbear*
> 
> As promised: from the edge of the motherboard to the side of the case measures 37.5mm. Does this help?


Can't find an edit button









*Your question was if the HR02 Macho will fit on the B85M.*

On the Z87E the socket appears to be a little bit closer to the right (in this orientation) edge of the motherboard.:

B85M



Z87E



The HR02 Macho will require 70mm of clearance from the center of the cpu socket:



My Silver Arrow requires 77mm of clearance from the center of the cpu socket:



Considering that the Z87E's socket is closer to the edge of the motherboard and all other parameters being equal, I can conclude that since my Silver Arrow fits on my Z87E in my Node 304, your HR02 Macho will fit on your B85M in your Node 304.

*Bonus*

Some pointers for your build:

(if using a modular PSU) Plug all the PSU cables, front panel connectors and Sata cables into the motherboard before installing other hardware into the case
(if using a modular PSU) Route the cables through the case before installing the PSU
Be prepared to work in a very tiny space (that's what she said). I found myself having to screw some items in using nothing more than two fingers and a philips screwdriver bit.
My original build took me about 4 hours due to frequent installing, removing and reinstalling due to having to work in a small space, whereas I usually build PCs in around 30 minutes. Take your time and it will all work out.


----------



## earthmover

Thanks a lot!


----------



## kstud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> As for saying a tower cooler is the best possible cooler for this case, I don't know if I would agree with that either, there is no air blowing over the motherboard in any way with an aio watercooler or a tower cooler, the psu blocks the mobo from getting airflow over it, all the airflow in this case seems to be blowing towards the top half of the case, which leaves a dead-zone over the motherboard. Not a good thing.


Try the Zalman CNPS14
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118133

I purchased it for its frameless fan design and smaller size compare to other dual tower cooler. It actually does a nice job of of keeping CPU temps low as well as providing some air flow to surrounding components. Because of its frameless fan design it moves and takes air from different directions.

I have an Asus P8Z77-I mobo with a 2600k comfortably at 4.525 ghz with this particular cooler and it does a great job. My testing has not been completely objective by using toilet paper to gauge the movement of air, however I noticed the fan airflow is not completely focused between the dual tower heatsink and actually span to the surrounding components.

Completely understand where you are coming from with your statement. I've been overclocking since the days of Athlon XP and understand the importance of mosfet/vrm cooling.


----------



## .theMetal

*another update







*

We are now an official club (Thanks Tator Tot!)









also I've added a Tips/Tricks section so if anyone has some valuable info they want to share, just send me a pm and we will get it put in


----------



## SleepyMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleepyMind*
> 
> So this is my build should looks like
> 
> Core i5-3570K
> ASUS P8Z77- I DELUXE
> MSI GTX 770 TF 2GD5/OC GAMING
> CX600M (CP-9020060-EU)
> CORSAIR Vengeance Black Low Profile (2 X 4GB)
> NOCTUA NH-DH14
> WESTERN DIGITAL CAVIAR BLUE 1TB
> 
> My question is, is the CX600M good enough to power the GTX770+i5 ?(note : the MSI GTX 770 need two 8 pin PCIE and i can't get the small silverstone PSU in my country).


I just contacted the store and all corsair CX600M are sold out









Maybe i'll go with a non modular one, maybe TX650 v2 (160 mm, is it viable?)? Any suggestion?
And will the cabling be very difficult?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleepyMind*
> 
> I just contacted the store and all corsair CX600M are sold out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i'll go with a non modular one, maybe TX650 v2 (160 mm, is it viable?)? Any suggestion?
> And will the cabling be very difficult?


How about Seasonic G550/G650? Pretty sure will power your rig without problems with the specs youre building

im using G550 with my 2500k and R7970 lightning BE


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleepyMind*
> 
> I just contacted the store and all corsair CX600M are sold out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i'll go with a non modular one, maybe TX650 v2 (160 mm, is it viable?)? Any suggestion?
> And will the cabling be very difficult?


Ive got Corsair TX750M with 3570k and gtx770. I think its more than enough, but I bought it to be 100% sure








it fits pretty close to gpu, but there is enough of space. I have tx750m modular, after cx500 non modular. And cabling with modular psu was a little bit better. I think that tx650v has the same size, except few non modular cables for more. You can check some of photos that I have uploaded in this thread, and see how it fits.


----------



## SleepyMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> How about Seasonic G550/G650? Pretty sure will power your rig without problems with the specs youre building
> 
> im using G550 with my 2500k and R7970 lightning BE


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> Ive got Corsair TX750M with 3570k and gtx770. I think its more than enough, but I bought it to be 100% sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it fits pretty close to gpu, but there is enough of space. I have tx750m modular, after cx500 non modular. And cabling with modular psu was a little bit better. I think that tx650v has the same size, except few non modular cables for more. You can check some of photos that I have uploaded in this thread, and see how it fits.


Waiiitt...
So a 160mm modular PSU actually fit with a long graphics card in this case?







(G550 and TX750 both are 160mm and modular CMIIW)
Did both of you took the PSU cage out ?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleepyMind*
> 
> Waiiitt...
> So a 160mm modular PSU actually fit with a long graphics card in this case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (G550 and TX750 both are 160mm and modular CMIIW)
> Did both of you took the PSU cage out ?


G series is semi modular, and IIRC the dimensions is 150 mm (W) x 86 mm (H) x 160 mm (D), enough for a long gpu to fit. im currently using it without problems. im only using 1 hdd cage and i uploaded pics of my 304 few posts back although without the gpu because i was fixing something at that time haha. ill upload new pics by weekend after i fix the messy cables

edit: many typo


----------



## xyexz

I uploaded some pics and made a comment a while back - you most definitely can fit a long PSU with a long GPU in there, just take a bracket out for the PSU (4 screws) and slide it more towards the right hand side (if you're standing in front of the case).


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleepyMind*
> 
> Waiiitt...
> So a 160mm modular PSU actually fit with a long graphics card in this case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (G550 and TX750 both are 160mm and modular CMIIW)
> Did both of you took the PSU cage out ?


sorry, tx750m is semi modular. And I didnt used all those modular cables, . But if I will need to use them thay wont fit with my long gpu.







I ve got 3 HDD and non modular cables are enough for it and other components







psu bracket is on its place







I didnt removed that. Here are some photos, u can se that everything is pretty close, but fits anyway


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleepyMind*
> 
> Waiiitt...
> So a 160mm modular PSU actually fit with a long graphics card in this case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (G550 and TX750 both are 160mm and modular CMIIW)
> Did both of you took the PSU cage out ?


It might fit(really its hard to know with many power supplies being different, and many people using different combinations of wires), but it will be really tight. you can gain a lot of room by taking the psu bracket out. you can see in assyle's photos that there is room on the other side of his psu. if he were to take the bracket out, and move it over he would gain some room on the other side for his plugs.

It also helps that I only have one 6 pin (for fans and one drive) and one 8 pin for my card coming out of mine. I made custom short cables for my stuff and they don't take up much room.

my suggestion though being one of those who put a big psu in the case would definitely be to get a smaller power supply. it is on my list of upgrades, and will probably happen soon. I am going to get a modular 140mm of some kind, and still leave the bracket out so I have room to do some custom sleeving.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleepyMind*
> 
> Waiiitt...
> So a 160mm modular PSU actually fit with a long graphics card in this case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (G550 and TX750 both are 160mm and modular CMIIW)
> Did both of you took the PSU cage out ?


Yes, Seasonic G-Series and some Corsairs(both semi modular) have the modular connectors pretty much out of the way of the graphics card, without taking out the PSU cage, here's a pic of mine below with my toasted Twin Frozr(by previous PSU I believe).


----------



## Dyaems

some members here tried inserting the PSU the other way around so that the modular cables will face the right side of the case if youre facing infront of the 304


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> sorry, tx750m is semi modular. And I didnt used all those modular cables, . But if I will need to use them thay wont fit with my long gpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ve got 3 HDD and non modular cables are enough for it and other components
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psu bracket is on its place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt removed that. Here are some photos, u can se that everything is pretty close, but fits anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [I
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> MG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1557940/width/350/height/700[/IMG]


I know this is a bit offtopic, but how "loud" is the ACX cooler inside the node 304?

On a lot of review sites, I've seen that is reaches above 40db under full load.


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I know this is a bit offtopic, but how "loud" is the ACX cooler inside the node 304?
> 
> On a lot of review sites, I've seen that is reaches above 40db under full load.


idk








My system heats a lot while gaming so I turn on my cpu cooler to the max. Cpu and psu coolers are making much more noise than acx coolers. If you will put gpu coolers to 100% it will be rather loud, but I got it in auto mod. And when Im playing games acx coolers are spinning on 40-50%. As for me it is quiet enough







Comparing to my previous gpu zotac gtx650ti amp edition its almost the same







My psu and cpu soolers are giving much more noise, than those acx coolers.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> idk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My system heats a lot while gaming so I turn on my cpu cooler to the max. Cpu and psu coolers are making much more noise than acx coolers. If you will put gpu coolers to 100% it will be rather loud, but I got it in auto mod. And when Im playing games acx coolers are spinning on 40-50%. As for me it is quiet enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing to my previous gpu zotac gtx650ti amp edition its almost the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My psu and cpu soolers are giving much more noise, than those acx coolers.


Cool


----------



## Dyaems

Heres my 304 with the huge graphics card and Seasonic G550 inside.


Forgive my cable management!


Clearance between the PSU and the backplate, still a big space between it.


Other side of the case, changed a few things


Up and running


----------



## RadicalHelix

I just got my Node 304 today! Now, if only Asus would get around to releasing a certain ROG mini itx board...


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Heres my 304 with the huge graphics card and Seasonic G550 inside.


looks nice







gpu is really big








I would like to ask you a question about your cpu cooling system. I have the same antec, but the stock cooler is the loudest cooler I have ever heard :/ It cools cpu very well, on the max under full load the temperature is max 48-50 degrees C. But its just terribly loud. Cooler speed regulation doesnt works at all. If it is plugged into a pump it works at max whole time. I tried to plug it into psu cooler pins on mobo, and set it in bios to regulate fan speed, but it doesnt works. It still works on the max (for example my previous cpu fan CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Evo fan speed was easily regulated by bios.) But this one doesnt. I tried to install NOCTUA NF-S12A PWM. Its absolutely quiet, but it doesnt cools the system at all








Do you have the same problem with antec 620 stock cooler, or its only me who have some problems with it?







I see you have some push pull system over there? what fans do you use? How loud they are? What temperatures do you have under a load?









now Im using antec stock cooler plugged in to a fractal case fan speed regulator. AndIf it is on the minimum level it cant be heard, but I often forget to put it to the max and my system heats like crazy. And I got that noctua fan connected on the other side, but as I said it doesnt cools much. :/ So Im wondering how to solve this problem. How do you manage with this problem if you have it?








thanx


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> I tried to plug it into psu cooler pins on mobo, and set it in bios to regulate fan speed, but it doesnt works.


What motherboard do you have?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gpu is really big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to ask you a question about your cpu cooling system.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same antec, but the stock cooler is the loudest cooler I have ever heard :/ It cools cpu very well, on the max under full load the temperature is max 48-50 degrees C. But its just terribly loud. Cooler speed regulation doesnt works at all. If it is plugged into a pump it works at max whole time. I tried to plug it into psu cooler pins on mobo, and set it in bios to regulate fan speed, but it doesnt works. It still works on the max (for example my previous cpu fan CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Evo fan speed was easily regulated by bios.) But this one doesnt. I tried to install NOCTUA NF-S12A PWM. Its absolutely quiet, but it doesnt cools the system at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the same problem with antec 620 stock cooler, or its only me who have some problems with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have some push pull system over there? what fans do you use? How loud they are? What temperatures do you have under a load?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now Im using antec stock cooler plugged in to a fractal case fan speed regulator. AndIf it is on the minimum level it cant be heard, but I often forget to put it to the max and my system heats like crazy. And I got that noctua fan connected on the other side, but as I said it doesnt cools much. :/ So Im wondering how to solve this problem. How do you manage with this problem if you have it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx


Thanks.









I think the issue that you're having is normal for the 620. The fan where you plug it to the pump extension, its speed cannot be changed at all. The one you see spinning on any fan monitoring software is the speed of the pump. That is already my problem when I first use the 620 and I have yet to found a solution for it. I want an air tower cooler though but my motherboard won't let me use one.

About the loudness you're getting, I think it is subjective since I'm not sure how load is loud for you! I personally think that the stock cooler is not that loud compared to corsair SP series or my fans running at max RPM. I'm using a pair of ancient Scythe Kama Flow 2 but the _other_ fan is set at 1400 rpm only because at 1800rpm, the motor noise is somewhat audible specially if the other fan is running at 1800rpm, the one connected to the pump. I didn't bother to change the stock front fans because one time I forgot to plug the molex connector to the PSU, and the temps inside the case didn't change at all when I'm stressing the CPU. Even the HDD/SSD temps were unchanged. For me, its just there to get those tiny dust moving. I have two 92mm 4-pin San Ace fans (from Dell Optiplex) though, but I'm not sure how to use them properly because they are too loud, and possibly, a dust magnet as well.

Im getting around 65-70C for the CPU temps under load. Idle around 40-45C, and ambient temperature around 30C non-air-conditioned room. If I remove one fan, temps will increase by about 8-10C under load.


----------



## Forumh3ro

Which cpu cooler should I pick for i7 4770k and it should fit node 304 I wont overclock just want to keep thing cool, budget is something like 30-40e!

Thanks


----------



## xyexz

Just as I said in your thread where you ask this question, pick up a CM 212+ or EVO, can't really go wrong with it - future reference you'll want to let people know what motherboard you're getting as well when you ask this question otherwise they won't be able to help you much.

Also, since you're not in the US, where online will you be purchasing from? That might help people give you a better choice in your currency.


----------



## Forumh3ro

mindfactory.de, but the thing is that both are unavailable







. Motherboard is z87i pro/asus VI impact


----------



## xyexz

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/CoolerMaster-Hyper-T4-CPU-Kuehler-120mm_821796.html

The above cooler would do the trick and would be much better over the stock intel cpu cooler.


----------



## sirsparkles69

I reached out to Fractal about the white version.... They told me mid-september now. I have been waiting for this and planning around it. Sigh i dont know what to do now.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirsparkles69*
> 
> I reached out to Fractal about the white version.... They told me mid-september now. I have been waiting for this and planning around it. Sigh i dont know what to do now.


Thats a bummer, I really though it would be sooner than that. but its not too far away. If you can, I would be patient.


----------



## sirsparkles69

So I have a few key parts in mind for a super clean build.. I only have one SSD and likely wont use the drive cages either. The cooler is whats giving me the most headache. I can't decide if I sacrifice too much with the noctua purely for cleanliness. The water coolers like corsair H60 are nice however they hang over the mobo so much I feel like it might feel even more cramped. I think I might do mild overclocking on cpu and ram but really Its a gaming pc and dont stress those parts too much. Thoughts?

Asus Z87i-PRO
Intel 4670K
Noctua NH-L9i low profile
Asus 760 GTX Mini
Samsung 840 SSD 256GB
Corsairi ax760i


----------



## Dyaems

I thought the Noctua NH-L9i is for 65w TDP CPUs? You may want to consider buying a low-profile cooler that can handle your 4670K, specially if youre doing a mild overclock.

From noctua website:
Quote:


> _Caution: The NH-L9i is a highly-compact low-profile quiet cooler designed for use in small form factor cases and HTPC environments. While it provides first rate performance in its class, it is not suitable for overclocking and should be used with care on CPUs with more than 65W TDP (Thermal Design Power)._


----------



## akromatic

why use the L9i with the node? you can use larger top down coolers or even towers if you wanted

besides the L9i is over rated and pricy but i'd agree it comes with a nice fan. maybe get the zigmatek preaton which is far cheaper and still have change in your pocket if you want to get the noctua fan seperately.

zigmatek preaton is rated at 100w and it seemed to be able to tame my A10 5800k well


----------



## akromatic

why use the L9i with the node? you can use larger top down coolers or even towers if you wanted

besides the L9i is over rated and pricy but i'd agree it comes with a nice fan. maybe get the zigmatek preaton which is far cheaper and still have change in your pocket if you want to get the noctua fan seperately.

zigmatek preaton is rated at 100w and it seemed to be able to tame my A10 5800k well


----------



## Hawxie

Hi, Im considering the Node 304 as an upgrade, my CPU is a i7 3770, should I get the Z77N WIFI or the H77N WIFI?


----------



## xyexz

The Z77 chipset will give you the benefit of overclocking your unlocked cpu via the multiplier - with your current CPU that's not something you'll be able to take advantage of.

If it's something you think you'll get into in the future and you'll be buying an unlocking processor (k-series) then you'll want to get the Z77 chipset equipped motherboard.

It should be mentioned that you can still overclock slightly with an H77 as you can adjust BCLK and sometimes depending on the motherboard you can adjust the turbo clock - most people see 4-4.1GHz on chips running aruond 3.7-3.8GHz for a slight bump in clock that was essentially free performance gains as you didn't pay for Z77 chipset nor the k-series unlocked processor.

In the end it's up to you but what I mentioned above is essentially the only difference between the two.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> The Z77 chipset will give you the benefit of overclocking your unlocked cpu via the multiplier - with your current CPU that's not something you'll be able to take advantage of.
> 
> If it's something you think you'll get into in the future and you'll be buying an unlocking processor (k-series) then you'll want to get the Z77 chipset equipped motherboard.
> 
> It should be mentioned that you can still overclock slightly with an H77 as you can adjust BCLK and sometimes depending on the motherboard you can adjust the turbo clock - most people see 4-4.1GHz on chips running aruond 3.7-3.8GHz for a slight bump in clock that was essentially free performance gains as you didn't pay for Z77 chipset nor the k-series unlocked processor.
> 
> In the end it's up to you but what I mentioned above is essentially the only difference between the two.


H77 it is, I won't be upgrading CPU until PCIe 4.0 comes out, which is a while.
+Rep for your extremely well formulated explanation







.


----------



## Jbear

Finally finished my 304. Excuse the picture quality. I don't own a camera and had to take these on my Nexus 4:




The 24 pin cable is not touching the fan blades. No worries here.


PSU and HDD are mounted using self-adhesive velcro straps. The PSU uses 1 piece on the left bottom (from this perspective), outside of the way of the fan, and 1 piece on the left side. The HDD is stuck on top of the PSU.


Again, self-adhesive velcro straps to mount this SSD












I don't see these finger prints IRL and I'm not bothered to clean it and take another pic







.

Final specs:

Fractal Desing Node 304
Asrock Z87E-ITX
Intel i5 4670k
Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Edition
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 16GB 1600Mhz Low Profile
MSI HD 6950 Twin Frozr III
Silverstone Strider 550W, 80+ Gold
Silverstone PP05 Short Cable kit
Samsung 840 Pro 512GB
Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB
Overall I am very satisfied with it. Cable Management proved difficult, but it has good airflow now. With the graphics card installed the cable spaghetti of pics 5 and 6 is not visible. I didn't have any overview pictures with the graphics card in place that were in-focus, so I have to leave that aspect out of this post.


----------



## .theMetal

Nice work Jbear, your are added to the list









I like the ssd out front. when I can afford it, I plan on replacing my drive with a big ssd, and doing the same thing. but I'm sort of holding out till the 480 gig ssd drop a bit more.


----------



## crobot

Nice system jbear

I'm considering a node 304 myself and was curious if you guys have any recommendations on parts..

I saw Corsair PSU may not fit so I may need to change that out and honestly, I haven't build a system in a long time so figuring what parts I need and how much PSU I need would be helpful.

My needs are the occasional gaming, which I like to play on all high settings.. and then a lot of Photoshop, Illustrator, Video Encoding, etc.

Here is my plan so far but I may be going overboard so recommendations are appreciated..

Case: Fractal Design Node 304
Mobo: ASRock Z87E-ITX LGA 1150
Video: Gigabyte GTX 770 4GB
PSU: Corsair HX750 750w
CPU i7-4770K Haswell
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SATA III
HDD: External I own already.
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 2x8GB (16GB)
Drive: ASUS Sata 24x DVD Burner


----------



## HPE1000

Everything looks solid except I am not sure if the psu will fit okay and there is no ODD slot for a dvd burner in this case.


----------



## crobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Everything looks solid except I am not sure if the psu will fit okay and there is no ODD slot for a dvd burner in this case.


Is there any slot for a DVD drive or Blu-Ray drive in this case?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crobot*
> 
> Is there any slot for a DVD drive or Blu-Ray drive in this case?


Nope


----------



## crobot

How has that Sparkle PSU worked out for you?


----------



## HPE1000

It's doing good, it just takes some time to get the cable management good since it has to many connectors, I did a good job though, it could be better but I am fine with it.


----------



## Mopar63

I just ordered a filter to place over the GPU Intake. The filter built into the node is a pain in the butt to clean.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_463_500_514&products_id=33184

The dimensions on this filter make it a near perfect fit.

I am also looking at doing some light modding. A number of my front panel connections are on the right side of the motherboard. I am looking at cutting a hole in the front so I can route them more directly.


----------



## xyexz

I'll be curious how that filter works out for you, I too hate this site vent for cleaning so I may do this as well if it fits and looks alright.


----------



## Mopar63

Will post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## Dyaems

so the z87 boards can now fit tower coolers as seen on the pic few posts above, nice.


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crobot*
> Is there any slot for a DVD drive or Blu-Ray drive in this case?


Using external DVD drives/Blu-Ray drives is always another option. You can install Windows from them too.

My uncle's Node should be arriving tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## xyexz

I bought a eSATA to SATA cable and already had a power brick that has SATA power connectors and just bought an internal bluray burner the other day for burning some large backups and it works well - not bad for about $50 and I can use it for hard drives as well for an added bonus. Speeds seem to top out around 250-300 MB/s.


----------



## funfortehfun

Why does the Node feel larger than it actually looks online O.O


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Why does the Node feel larger than it actually looks online O.O


What?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Why does the Node feel larger than it actually looks online O.O


Because you've seen a SG05 in person?


----------



## funfortehfun

I guess measuring things out with a tape measure doesn't actually give you the feel of something's size


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> I guess measuring things out with a tape measure doesn't actually give you the feel of something's size


Is this where we start making "girth > length" jokes?


----------



## RadicalHelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> I guess measuring things out with a tape measure doesn't actually give you the feel of something's size


I can relate! I built a frame out of legos to get a real idea of its size before I ordered mine.


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> Is this where we start making "girth > length" jokes?


OK... I didn't mean to go that far or mean that way XD


----------



## Mopar63

You think that is bad, check this pic out, the N200 is an MATX case the Prodigy is an ITX. The Prodigy looks like a fat pig...


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Is this where we start making "girth > length" jokes?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> You think that is bad, check this pic out, the N200 is an MATX case the Prodigy is an ITX. The Prodigy looks like a fat pig...


And the N200 looks nicer IMO.

inb4 prodigy fanboys talk about how the handles do not count towards the case size and lires


----------



## Dyaems

still big in my book even without the handle and stand for an itx case. im guessing its about sg09/sg10 size without the handle and stand.


----------



## Amihim

Purpose of use is: General , HTPC / Server and light gaming.
I have already purchased :
Fractal Design Node 304
SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold ((SS-650KM Active PFC F3)) 650W
ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1333 Memory
2 COUGAR CF-V12HP Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing for push pull with Antec Kuhler
Antec Kuhler H2O 620 Liquid Cooling System
Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3/120G 2.5" 120GB SATA III
Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3/240G 2.5" 240GB SATA III
Seagate Barracuda ST31000524AS 1TB
Wondows 8 64 bit



I have to decide between two GPU MSI R7850 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC Radeon HD 7850 2GB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127663

OR MSI AMD Radeon HD 7770 1GB GDDR5
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127687
Any Input will be appreciated.


----------



## Dyaems

Get the 7850 2GB for sure


----------



## Amihim

Thanks Dyaems !! Will it Fit with my SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold ((SS-650KM Active PFC F3)) 650W Dimension 6.3" x 5.9" x 3.4".


----------



## Dyaems

I'm not sure but I think it will fit since the R7850 is not a long card at all. If by any chance the 7850 won't fit using the x650, try to have the x650 returned ang get a Seasonic G550/G650 instead.


----------



## Amihim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I'm not sure but I think it will fit since the R7850 is not a long card at all. If by any chance the 7850 won't fit using the x650, try to have the x650 returned ang get a Seasonic G550/G650 instead.


Thanks But Cant Return my SeaSonic X Series X650 because of rebate !!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amihim*
> 
> Thanks But Cant Return my SeaSonic X Series X650 because of rebate !!


oh, okay. i still think the 7850 will fit using an x650! we can wait for more people to chime in though


----------



## frack0

The important thing is the Mobo connectors on the X650 will be on the extreme right and you should have plenty of PCIE and SATA connectors available before any interference.


----------



## Amihim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> The important thing is the Mobo connectors on the X650 will be on the extreme right and you should have plenty of PCIE and SATA connectors available before any interference.


so that being said MSI R7850 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC Radeon or MSI R7770-PMD1GD5 Radeon HD 7770 either will work with my PSU right frack0.


----------



## xyexz

The Twin Frozr should work, if not you could always remove the PSU bracket and pretty much any card will fit.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amihim*
> 
> so that being said MSI R7850 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC Radeon or MSI R7770-PMD1GD5 Radeon HD 7770 either will work with my PSU right frack0.


My post above(link below) is my Node with an MSI Twin Frozr card using a G-Series. With the X-series fan face down(where the filter is) the mobo modular connectors will be near where my native cable is on a G-450 Seasonic, the X-series has a bunch more PCIE and SATA/Molex connectors before you would even get near the card at least from pics I looked at, seems like you should be OK.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/800_100#post_20386758


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amihim*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added. Looks good


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amihim*
> 
> Any Input will be appreciated.


Would consider NOT doing a push/pull on the radiator and just using a push. When I looked at mounting my radiator I noticed that the push/pull or even a double width radiator would push the fan intake a good deal past and above the power components on the motherboard. This means those components would not get good air flow for cooling as the 120's will suck up the intake air from the 92mm fans before it can get near them.

Another consideration in building a Node is cable routing. The front panel cables go to the far side of the front and then through the case. I am planning to cut a hole as shown in the picture to allow the cables to route down the other side.



Now this is a bigger deal for me as on my motherboard (Gigabyte ITX) the cabling all plugs on that side of the board. But doing this can also get the cabling out of the way of the GPU and the PSU cabling.

Finally I suggest getting a filter for the GPU side panel. This side is filtered but I have found it does not work that well and is a PAIN to clean. I am expecting in any day this filter...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=36_463_500_514&products_id=33184

You can click the image to order it. Once I have it in I will take pics and post in this thread.

The only other change I would suggest but not as big as deal as the above, is to replace the front 92mm fans with a couple of good PWM controlled 92mm fans. The Fractal fans are very quiet but weak in air flow. PWM fans will give you great noise and speed control. Just get a PWM two way splitter and hook them into a motherboard header. Or get a three or four way splitter and hook into the CPU header and put all your fans on that.


----------



## funfortehfun

Three fans + a motherboard with only one chassis header don't go well...

Options:


Buy a three-way PWM splitter ($11.95)
Use the Molex cable ($0 + $10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 in time + additional cables to route)
Don't use a fan (-$500 from a system overheat)

Argh!


----------



## .theMetal

I'm looking forward to seeing your results with that filter Mopar.

Part of the reason I recommend air cooling in this case is because of keeping the vrm's cool. with those all-in-one's there is no air hitting the motherboard at all.

I have the middle fan of my phanteks moved all the way down so it moves air around the motherboard and vrms. seems to work well, nothing really gets warm in HWMonitor.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Three fans + a motherboard with only one chassis header don't go well...
> Options:
> 
> Buy a three-way PWM splitter ($11.95)
> Use the Molex cable ($0 + $10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 in time + additional cables to route)
> Don't use a fan (-$500 from a system overheat)
> Argh!


I would never put three fans on a single header without using the correct splitter. I have two different ones in house right now. A three way I got from Microcenter uses a Molex connector for power and the fan header for PWM single, I also have a six way that does the same thing.

.theMetal, I am working okay with a single fan setup, could be cooler but no overheating yet. I am looking at idea for a very minor mod to rig a 92 or 120 fan so it blows some of the cool air downward as it leaves the front fans. The exhaust fan can pull back up as needed.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> I would never put three fans on a single header without using the correct splitter. I have two different ones in house right now. A three way I got from Microcenter uses a Molex connector for power and the fan header for PWM single, I also have a six way that does the same thing.
> 
> .theMetal, I am working okay with a single fan setup, could be cooler but no overheating yet. I am looking at idea for a very minor mod to rig a 92 or 120 fan so it blows some of the cool air downward as it leaves the front fans. The exhaust fan can pull back up as needed.


I tried this already in my Node and it had zero effect on the motherboard temp reading in the ASUS AI, nor did it have any on the CPU or X40 controller temps. I rigged up one of my leftover Fractal 92mms with openBeam blowing down directly over the VRM side of the mobo(P8z77-I) pointing slightly towards center. Ran it at several speeds with adapter cables, still no observable effect at least anything over 1 degree that was stable enough to call it an effect. Could be a different position/direction would have some better results but I'm not sure now that air flow is that bad in this case. Also I don't have a GPU in my Node right now, so it may have more effect in the case where one is present.


----------



## Zebeyo

*ADD ME*

My node 304 build is slowly coming together so time to say "Hi!" to everybody









Build is:

Node 304 (duh)
i5-4670K
Asus ROG Maximus VI Impact (should be delivered friday according to local webshop, even though it hasn't officially launched? We'll see)
Asus GTX 770 OC DirectCU II
G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2x8GB 2133Mhz
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
Seasonic G-series 550W semi modular (mainly got this thanks to posts in this thread so it better work







)

Finally I will use a Thermaltake SpinQ VT for cooling because I love the look and I won't overclock (much) right now so perfomance doesn't matter too much



I started out by modding my way to a window in the top of the case. I will say right now: This is not a hard task, but extreme care must be taken due to the way the top comes off (slide, then lift) as the acrylic will easily get in the way of the crossbar in the back of the case during the sliding, and the HDD-mount cross bar puts constraints on size in the other direction.





Last one is from a testrun with the CPU cooler inside. The case is rather noisy at loud settings for my taste, but the ROG board has 3 chassis headers so I will use those rather than the case-controller. The SpinQ VT is likevise noisy at high RPM but acceptable at low. It does seem to make everything vibrate though so I worry a bit about that. Might have to find another cooler. The great thing about the SpinQ VT is the way it sucks air in at top and bottom and blows it out in a swirl through the fins. This creates turbulence which might upset the general front-to-back airflow a bit, but i believe it will also help circulate air over the motherboard components down in that dead spot behind the PSU. In fact that is also a reason why I avoided the blower-style GPU's. I want that extra turbulence around the case to avoid dead zones. As long as I have a 2-fan GPU and the two front fans sucking in fresh air all should be good.


----------



## Tritanium

About to order the parts for my Node 304 build (first itx build) and just want to make sure everything will fit before ordering.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Amazon Canada)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H60 74.4 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($72.73 @ Newegg Canada)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard ($135.50 @ Vuugo)
*Memory:* Patriot Viper 3 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($72.01 @ DirectCanada)
*Storage:* A-Data XPG SX900 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($169.99 @ Canada Computers)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card ($306.50 @ Vuugo)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($89.98 @ Newegg Canada)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Plus 500W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($70.00 @ DirectCanada)
*Monitor:* Asus VS248H-P 24.0" Monitor ($169.00 @ Canada Computers)
*Other:* ZOWIE GEAR Optical Gaming Mouse (EC2-eVo Black) ($63.99)
*Total:* $1379.69
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-24 17:26 EDT-0400)_


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My node 304 build is slowly coming together so time to say "Hi!" to everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build is:
> 
> Node 304 (duh)
> i5-4670K
> Asus ROG Maximus VI Impact (should be delivered friday according to local webshop, even though it hasn't officially launched? We'll see)
> Asus GTX 770 OC DirectCU II
> G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2x8GB 2133Mhz
> Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> Seasonic G-series 550W semi modular (mainly got this thanks to posts in this thread so it better work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Finally I will use a Thermaltake SpinQ VT for cooling because I love the look and I won't overclock (much) right now so perfomance doesn't matter too much
> 
> 
> 
> I started out by modding my way to a window in the top of the case. I will say right now: This is not a hard task, but extreme care must be taken due to the way the top comes off (slide, then lift) as the acrylic will easily get in the way of the crossbar in the back of the case during the sliding, and the HDD-mount cross bar puts constraints on size in the other direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last one is from a testrun with the CPU cooler inside. The case is rather noisy at loud settings for my taste, but the ROG board has 3 chassis headers so I will use those rather than the case-controller. The SpinQ VT is likevise noisy at high RPM but acceptable at low. It does seem to make everything vibrate though so I worry a bit about that. Might have to find another cooler. The great thing about the SpinQ VT is the way it sucks air in at top and bottom and blows it out in a swirl through the fins. This creates turbulence which might upset the general front-to-back airflow a bit, but i believe it will also help circulate air over the motherboard components down in that dead spot behind the PSU. In fact that is also a reason why I avoided the blower-style GPU's. I want that extra turbulence around the case to avoid dead zones. As long as I have a 2-fan GPU and the two front fans sucking in fresh air all should be good.


Added.

Nice work, it looks good. I like the window. you'll have to let us know what kind of temps you see.


----------



## HPE1000

WOW that window is awesome, I might steal that idea because I have always wanted a window but mini itx cases kind of lack them with the exception of a few ugly cases that come with windows from the factory.


----------



## frack0

Nice looking window and pyro look to that cooler.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My node 304 build is slowly coming together so time to say "Hi!" to everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build is:
> 
> Node 304 (duh)
> i5-4670K
> Asus ROG Maximus VI Impact (should be delivered friday according to local webshop, even though it hasn't officially launched? We'll see)
> Asus GTX 770 OC DirectCU II
> G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2x8GB 2133Mhz
> Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> Seasonic G-series 550W semi modular (mainly got this thanks to posts in this thread so it better work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Finally I will use a Thermaltake SpinQ VT for cooling because I love the look and I won't overclock (much) right now so perfomance doesn't matter too much
> 
> 
> 
> I started out by modding my way to a window in the top of the case. I will say right now: This is not a hard task, but extreme care must be taken due to the way the top comes off (slide, then lift) as the acrylic will easily get in the way of the crossbar in the back of the case during the sliding, and the HDD-mount cross bar puts constraints on size in the other direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last one is from a testrun with the CPU cooler inside. The case is rather noisy at loud settings for my taste, but the ROG board has 3 chassis headers so I will use those rather than the case-controller. The SpinQ VT is likevise noisy at high RPM but acceptable at low. It does seem to make everything vibrate though so I worry a bit about that. Might have to find another cooler. The great thing about the SpinQ VT is the way it sucks air in at top and bottom and blows it out in a swirl through the fins. This creates turbulence which might upset the general front-to-back airflow a bit, but i believe it will also help circulate air over the motherboard components down in that dead spot behind the PSU. In fact that is also a reason why I avoided the blower-style GPU's. I want that extra turbulence around the case to avoid dead zones. As long as I have a 2-fan GPU and the two front fans sucking in fresh air all should be good.


Very nice build, as well as the mod. I want to have my gpu side vent bigger if i have to mod the 304, since i have a big gpu and it looks off when im looking on that side. BTW, what cpu cooler is that? looks neat.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tritanium*
> 
> About to order the parts for my Node 304 build (first itx build) and just want to make sure everything will fit before ordering.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Amazon Canada)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H60 74.4 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($72.73 @ Newegg Canada)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard ($135.50 @ Vuugo)
> *Memory:* Patriot Viper 3 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($72.01 @ DirectCanada)
> *Storage:* A-Data XPG SX900 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($169.99 @ Canada Computers)
> *Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card ($306.50 @ Vuugo)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($89.98 @ Newegg Canada)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Plus 500W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($70.00 @ DirectCanada)
> *Monitor:* Asus VS248H-P 24.0" Monitor ($169.00 @ Canada Computers)
> *Other:* ZOWIE GEAR Optical Gaming Mouse (EC2-eVo Black) ($63.99)
> *Total:* $1379.69
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-24 17:26 EDT-0400)_


Everything is good, but you might want to change the PSU to 550w _just to make sure._ Although I think 500w is enough. Also, I think the antec 620 performs better than the H60 by a few C. Well, its better in my rig when I had the chance to try both CPU coolers.


----------



## RadicalHelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> My node 304 build is slowly coming together so time to say "Hi!" to everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build is:
> 
> Node 304 (duh)
> i5-4670K
> Asus ROG Maximus VI Impact (should be delivered friday according to local webshop, even though it hasn't officially launched? We'll see)
> Asus GTX 770 OC DirectCU II
> G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2x8GB 2133Mhz
> Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> Seasonic G-series 550W semi modular (mainly got this thanks to posts in this thread so it better work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Finally I will use a Thermaltake SpinQ VT for cooling because I love the look and I won't overclock (much) right now so perfomance doesn't matter too much
> 
> I started out by modding my way to a window in the top of the case. I will say right now: This is not a hard task, but extreme care must be taken due to the way the top comes off (slide, then lift) as the acrylic will easily get in the way of the crossbar in the back of the case during the sliding, and the HDD-mount cross bar puts constraints on size in the other direction.
> 
> Last one is from a testrun with the CPU cooler inside. The case is rather noisy at loud settings for my taste, but the ROG board has 3 chassis headers so I will use those rather than the case-controller. The SpinQ VT is likevise noisy at high RPM but acceptable at low. It does seem to make everything vibrate though so I worry a bit about that. Might have to find another cooler. The great thing about the SpinQ VT is the way it sucks air in at top and bottom and blows it out in a swirl through the fins. This creates turbulence which might upset the general front-to-back airflow a bit, but i believe it will also help circulate air over the motherboard components down in that dead spot behind the PSU. In fact that is also a reason why I avoided the blower-style GPU's. I want that extra turbulence around the case to avoid dead zones. As long as I have a 2-fan GPU and the two front fans sucking in fresh air all should be good.


I'm putting together a system that's eerily similar. I plan to use the Noctua NH-D14; it ought to fit. We can compare temps once I have my build put together and you can see if that might be something that will work for you.

PS. It is extremely frustrating to be Danish and live in the US and then see you guys being able to order this motherboard already.


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Very nice build, as well as the mod. I want to have my gpu side vent bigger if i have to mod the 304, since i have a big gpu and it looks off when im looking on that side.looks neat.
> Everything is good, but you might want to change the PSU to 550w _just to make sure._ Although I think 500w is enough. Also, I think the antec 620 performs better than the H60 by a few C. Well, its better in my rig when I had the chance to try both CPU coolers.


He says what cooler it is in the post you quoted:

Thermaltake SpinQ VT


----------



## Dyaems

thanks. i didnt read it because i was amazed in the mod + pics haha

edit: i got some experimental 92mm san-ace fans (2 usd each) as my front fans for my node 304, i think these came from dell optiplex PCs, it has 4 pins but the connectors have 5 holes just like in the link here

i tested by directly plugging it in to the motherboard header, but it didnt spin at all. any suggestions? assuming i can control the fan speeds, i plan on using them on a Sentry LXE, which is a good thing i didnt buy it yet. ill just need to route the cables to the front since there is a small vent at the bottom front panel of the node 304.


----------



## Mopar63

Okay the filter showed today...



The packaged surprised me. The name implies it is flexible but doe some reason I thought it would have a solid frame. The mesh is ULTRA fine and the construction seems solid.



So lets begin with the Node as it come stock on the side panel.



Next up is the filter in place...



As you can see it easily covers the intake area. I tested the GPU temp and with the filter the temps did not change. I am debating removing the default filter just to be sire there is enough air flow. This is a definite improvement over the stock design as it means I can clean the filter without opening the case.


----------



## Dyaems

try modding the side vent by making it bigger since the new filter is also bigger! dunno if temps will improve though


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*


awesome. I have a few questions if thats cool.

So Its magnetic right? are there magnets all around it to where it makes some what of an air tight seal?

Keep me informed about its performance and such and if it works out good I will update the op with your recommendation and a link to the filter


----------



## frack0

Here was the setup I had for putting a fan over the mobo, definitely could use more gap above the fan. Easy enough to redo, I may experiment more.



EDIT: Went back and put the fan in approximately a 45deg angle in front of a case fan, unobstructed straight shot



Not much movement, then removed the fan and replaced cover again mobo dropped 2C, cpu 1C, though it's getting later night and ambient is dropping also. Might be an aberration, didn't see any jump putting the fan in.

EDIT2: Might be worth trying with a different cooler/GPU setup etc, most I could see was maybe a 1C drop in differential. Some fans with better airflow up front would likely make more difference also, just have the A9-14 Noctuas. This was under a very light load. I'll try running some Prime95 load numbers tomorrow. Part of the temp fluctuation is the CPU temp was right where the fan curve starts picking up like mid 30sC, so it was bouncing between ~450 and 550 RPM, warm night here.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Added.
> 
> Nice work, it looks good. I like the window. you'll have to let us know what kind of temps you see.


Will get back to you on temps. My theory of turbulence in the case may be waaay off, haha









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> WOW that window is awesome, I might steal that idea because I have always wanted a window but mini itx cases kind of lack them with the exception of a few ugly cases that come with windows from the factory.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Nice looking window and pyro look to that cooler.


Thanks







- If you want I can put up a build log later - did a mini-log over on the ROG forums but I have many more pics. I was searching far and wide for an ITX case with window as well as I had no modding experience at all, but it wasn't that bad to do this one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Very nice build, as well as the mod. I want to have my gpu side vent bigger if i have to mod the 304, since i have a big gpu and it looks off when im looking on that side. BTW, what cpu cooler is that? looks neat.


As another reader mentioned it's the SpinQ VT from Thermaltake









I actually dislike the GPU air intake a lot, not least because it's a poor fit. At least on my case it is so loose i sometimes worry if it will fall out. I am considering how a mod to it could look though. If I make one large side window I would need a lot of holes for airflow to the GPU, and I worry that would lead to dust being sucked into the case







Allthough a larger side window would open up for some cool patters when drilling the air intake holes, and appliques or etching will also be easier to fit in a proper way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadicalHelix*
> 
> I'm putting together a system that's eerily similar. I plan to use the Noctua NH-D14; it ought to fit. We can compare temps once I have my build put together and you can see if that might be something that will work for you.
> 
> PS. It is extremely frustrating to be Danish and live in the US and then see you guys being able to order this motherboard already.


I think a lot of us completely fell in love with the Impact when it was announced







I feel your pain on the releases thing though. My life has been a zombie walk for almost 2 months, looking for news every day. Looks like it might finally be right around the corner. Hope I will get it for the weekend along with the GPU so I have time to put it all together









I will look forward to your temps. If this cooler turns out to be a failure noise/temp wise it needs to go since low noise is a primary succes factor for me.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> If I make one large side window I would need a lot of holes for airflow to the GPU, and I worry that would lead to dust being sucked into the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allthough a larger side window would open up for some cool patters when drilling the air intake holes, and appliques or etching will also be easier to fit in a proper way.
> I think a lot of us completely fell in love with the Impact when it was announced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain on the releases thing though. My life has been a zombie walk for almost 2 months, looking for news every day. Looks like it might finally be right around the corner. Hope I will get it for the weekend along with the GPU so I have time to put it all together


that was my idea as well, after i managed to put in a huge graphics card inside the node 304. the problem though is that the modding place (im no good with modding cases) is too far from my house and i need to bring the case there. the 7970 itself is almost half the weight of my whole rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> I think a lot of us completely fell in love with the Impact when it was announced wink.gif I feel your pain on the releases thing though. My life has been a zombie walk for almost 2 months, looking for news every day. Looks like it might finally be right around the corner. Hope I will get it for the weekend along with the GPU so I have time to put it all together smile.gif


agreed. although i like the Z87i-pro better since it matches my GPU and its probably cheaper! i dont think i will upgrade to haswell though... maybe after another generation or two. by the way, how much did you buy for the ROG Impact?

sorry for off topic!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> If I make one large side window I would need a lot of holes for airflow to the GPU, and I worry that would lead to dust being sucked into the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allthough a larger side window would open up for some cool patters when drilling the air intake holes, and appliques or etching will also be easier to fit in a proper way.
> I think a lot of us completely fell in love with the Impact when it was announced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain on the releases thing though. My life has been a zombie walk for almost 2 months, looking for news every day. Looks like it might finally be right around the corner. Hope I will get it for the weekend along with the GPU so I have time to put it all together


that was my idea as well, after i managed to put in a huge graphics card inside the node 304. the problem though is that the modding place (im no good with modding cases) is too far from my house and i need to bring the case there. the 7970 itself is almost half the weight of my whole rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> I think a lot of us completely fell in love with the Impact when it was announced wink.gif I feel your pain on the releases thing though. My life has been a zombie walk for almost 2 months, looking for news every day. Looks like it might finally be right around the corner. Hope I will get it for the weekend along with the GPU so I have time to put it all together smile.gif


agreed. although i like the Z87i-pro better since it matches my GPU and its probably cheaper! i dont think i will upgrade to haswell though... maybe after another generation or two. by the way, how much did you buy for the ROG Impact?

sorry for off topic!


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> awesome. I have a few questions if thats cool.
> 
> So Its magnetic right? are there magnets all around it to where it makes some what of an air tight seal?
> 
> Keep me informed about its performance and such and if it works out good I will update the op with your recommendation and a link to the filter


yes the entire frame is magnetic so you are getting s solid seal. As I said there does not appear to be much of a difference in temps but I am considering over the weekend, taking out the stock filter and relying purely on this one to what effect that has.

To me what makes this a great system is the fact it is purely external and there is no need to open anything to clean. Pull it off, clean it and put it back.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> yes the entire frame is magnetic so you are getting s solid seal. As I said there does not appear to be much of a difference in temps but I am considering over the weekend, taking out the stock filter and relying purely on this one to what effect that has.
> 
> To me what makes this a great system is the fact it is purely external and there is no need to open anything to clean. Pull it off, clean it and put it back.


cool.

Yea I agree. My last case was a Raven by Silverstone, and it had magnetic fan filters. Super easy to take off and clean.


----------



## Dyaems

i just had a chance to buy a asus p8z77i deluxe mobo but i cancelled it because even if amazon says its only 153usd, it will most likely end up with me with a total cost of 220usd after i calculated it with taxes, shipping, and handling =(


----------



## llythrus

I've been following this section of overclock.net since 2010 and finally got around to making my college rig.
Anyways, here's my blurry picture of my node build.

i5-3570k
asrock z77e-itx
corsair h60 2013
gskill 2x4gb 1600
gtx 460 786 mb
corsair tx650
WD green 1tb
node 304

The gpu is a little old, but I don't intend to upgrade for at least another generation. On a side note, does anyone also have a asrock z77e-itx motherboard in this case? For me the hdd and power leds don't light up.


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> I've been following this section of overclock.net since 2010 and finally got around to making my college rig.
> Anyways, here's my blurry picture of my node build.
> 
> i5-3570k
> asrock z77e-itx
> corsair h60 2013
> gskill 2x4gb 1600
> gtx 460 786 mb
> corsair tx650
> WD green 1tb
> node 304
> 
> The gpu is a little old, but I don't intend to upgrade for at least another generation. On a side note, does anyone also have a asrock z77e-itx motherboard in this case? For me the hdd and power leds don't light up.


Looks nice - as for your LED problem it's less about the motherboard and more about the polarity, I had the same issue with my Asus P8Z77-I motherboard and I just switched the +/- pins for the power led and all was well after that; try it and see what happens.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*


Your added, and welcome to OCN









and xyexz is right. I had the exact same problem. I didn't actually know the power led was blue until I was tinkering and switched the plug around.


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Looks nice - as for your LED problem it's less about the motherboard and more about the polarity, I had the same issue with my Asus P8Z77-I motherboard and I just switched the +/- pins for the power led and all was well after that; try it and see what happens.


Thanks for the help, but I managed to find a solution, some people had mentioned the option to turn off led light during sleep in the bios (don't think the computer is asleep while running prime95), so I disabled it and the led works.


----------



## Zebeyo

Did a little additional modding on my case last night: I switched the case LEDs to red to fit my upcoming theme (sorry for bad pics)


_HDD LED_


_PWR LED_


_Both at same time_

I then made some holes to mount the SSD in the front - no need to use the built-in storage solution











The work gave me an idea, which i had brweing in my head over night until i was ready to do a rough mock up of it this morning; however I'm not quite convinced yet, so I would like You guys to comment on it too:



Basically it's a metal inset with 8 red LED's + 1 in the center. I was considering hooking it up to an arduino (could be in a box on top of the PSU now I don't have any SSD/HDD in that position) and wire that to an internal USB header somehow, so it is permanently connected. That woul dmean as soon as it powers up it will run the arduino and thus the LED's. The trick is the LED's would be programmable to run in different patterns through the arduino software. I'm unsure about the layout though. Alternatively it could be a 5x5 LED grid. or maybe even more.


----------



## Syllogistic

Can anyone please recommend me a good quality PSU for the Node 304 that will fit comfortably with an 11.5" video card (Gigabyte GTX 770)? Ideally Seasonic (or a rebadged Seasonic), but I'm not sure if the M12II or G series PSUs will fit with such a long card. Doesn't need to be high-powered - just enough to power one GTX 770 and a 4670K/4770K with a mild overclock.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syllogistic*
> 
> Can anyone please recommend me a good quality PSU for the Node 304 that will fit comfortably with an 11.5" video card (Gigabyte GTX 770)? Ideally Seasonic (or a rebadged Seasonic), but I'm not sure if the M12II or G series PSUs will fit with such a long card. Doesn't need to be high-powered - just enough to power one GTX 770 and a 4670K/4770K with a mild overclock.


I'm going with a Seasonic G-series 550W and an Asus 770 (approx. same length) As far as I could just from previous posters here the G-series is OK because the modular connectors are so low they are below the GPU. Alternatively you can got with a non-modular. It will give some clutter in the corner next to the GPU, but then all 160mm length non-modular PSU's should be fine.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> Did a little additional modding on my case last night: I switched the case LEDs to red to fit my upcoming theme (sorry for bad pics)
> .


The red LED change is cool. Might look at changing my HD activity light to blue, hate the white and the way it glares with my desk. As for the front mod, I personally would not do it. The sexy thing about the Node is that simple front. However that is purely a personal preference.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> The red LED change is cool. Might look at changing my HD activity light to blue, hate the white and the way it glares with my desk. As for the front mod, I personally would not do it. The sexy thing about the Node is that simple front. However that is purely a personal preference.


Yeah I am kinda scared that it will ruin the case. Looking at it again it doesn't look very attractive. Still feel an itch to do something though so suggestions are welcome.

And I really need to get a proper build log here on OCN


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> Yeah I am kinda scared that it will ruin the case. Looking at it again it doesn't look very attractive. Still feel an itch to do something though so suggestions are welcome.
> 
> And I really need to get a proper build log here on OCN


how about an led strip underneath the edges of the case (some kind of under-glow) then it wouldn't ruin the look, but you could still have the arduino make patterns.


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> Yeah I am kinda scared that it will ruin the case. Looking at it again it doesn't look very attractive. Still feel an itch to do something though so suggestions are welcome.
> 
> And I really need to get a proper build log here on OCN


What I thought you could do is place the red LEDs under a circular acrylic sheet with a hole in the center so that it would look similar to iron man's arc reactor. There are a couple day versions of it on YouTube.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> how about an led strip underneath the edges of the case (some kind of under-glow) then it wouldn't ruin the look, but you could still have the arduino make patterns.


Not a bad idea, thought of something similar myself, but I think the programming patterns part might not be worth much then? Could probably do something like a Knight Rider thing circling around the bottom. Could look decent I guess...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> What I thought you could do is place the red LEDs under a circular acrylic sheet with a hole in the center so that it would look similar to iron man's arc reactor. There are a couple day versions of it on YouTube.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Looking at YT vids now - oh god there's many


----------



## JohnGalt

Hello Node 304 experts! I'm starting a Node 304 build and wanted to show you my parts list to see if I will run into problems, space problems or anything else.

This will be my secondary PC to watch and stream videos/download files/run chess engines at 100% CPU load/dual boot and fiddle around with ubuntu. Light gaming may occur, such as a friend coming over for some LoL or what have you. At some point in time I may make this machine my main HTPC and replace my current much weaker HTPC build.

My preferred budget is ~$600- 650.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i3-3220 3.3GHz Dual-Core Processor ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper N520 43.8 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($34.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock B75M-ITX Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard ($95.38 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* G.Skill Sniper Low Voltage Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($76.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($89.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 1GB Video Card ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($59.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Builder 430W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V Power Supply ($45.98 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $623.30
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-26 18:27 EDT-0400)_


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnGalt*
> 
> Hello Node 304 experts! I'm starting a Node 304 build and wanted to show you my parts list to see if I will run into problems, space problems or anything else.
> 
> This will be my secondary PC to watch and stream videos/download files/run chess engines at 100% CPU load/dual boot and fiddle around with ubuntu. Light gaming may occur, such as a friend coming over for some LoL or what have you. At some point in time I may make this machine my main HTPC and replace my current much weaker HTPC build.
> 
> My preferred budget is ~$600- 650.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i3-3220 3.3GHz Dual-Core Processor ($109.99 @ Newegg)
> *CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper N520 43.8 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($34.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock B75M-ITX Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard ($95.38 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Sniper Low Voltage Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($76.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($89.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 1GB Video Card ($109.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($59.99 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair Builder 430W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V Power Supply ($45.98 @ Newegg)
> *Total:* $623.30
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-26 18:27 EDT-0400)_


The main issue is usually with the PSU vs. GPU and you should be fine there with a 140mm PSU - it is semi modular as far as I can see (?) but the connections are placed so they shouldn't give any problems.

Looks like a decent allround/mediacenter build


----------



## Miptzi

I'd say ANY PSU, 150mm or smaller don't mess with the VGA.


----------



## Mopar63

Try to say around 140mm and you will be fine. This is a pretty big deal with modular PSUs. None modular tend to have the cables munched at one end, if that end is clear of the video card you can usually work things out ok.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> Did a little additional modding on my case last night: I switched the case LEDs to red to fit my upcoming theme (sorry for bad pics)
> 
> The work gave me an idea, which i had brweing in my head over night until i was ready to do a rough mock up of it this morning; however I'm not quite convinced yet, so I would like You guys to comment on it too:
> 
> Basically it's a metal inset with 8 red LED's + 1 in the center. I was considering hooking it up to an arduino (could be in a box on top of the PSU now I don't have any SSD/HDD in that position) and wire that to an internal USB header somehow, so it is permanently connected. That woul dmean as soon as it powers up it will run the arduino and thus the LED's. The trick is the LED's would be programmable to run in different patterns through the arduino software. I'm unsure about the layout though. Alternatively it could be a 5x5 LED grid. or maybe even more.


I think those front LEDs defeat the purpose of the 304 having simple and elegant look. But then again, as *Mopar63* said, it is still a matter of preference. I like the Red power LED change though! And I disabled my HDD light because its annoying for me to see that light. It just bugs me to see it at the corner of my eye when looking infront of my monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syllogistic*
> 
> Can anyone please recommend me a good quality PSU for the Node 304 that will fit comfortably with an 11.5" video card (Gigabyte GTX 770)? Ideally Seasonic (or a rebadged Seasonic), but I'm not sure if the M12II or G series PSUs will fit with such a long card. Doesn't need to be high-powered - just enough to power one GTX 770 and a 4670K/4770K with a mild overclock.


Agreed with what *Zebeyo* said. G550 is enough but you can go for G650 for that extra _peace of mind_.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnGalt*
> 
> Hello Node 304 experts! I'm starting a Node 304 build and wanted to show you my parts list to see if I will run into problems, space problems or anything else.
> 
> This will be my secondary PC to watch and stream videos/download files/run chess engines at 100% CPU load/dual boot and fiddle around with ubuntu. Light gaming may occur, such as a friend coming over for some LoL or what have you. At some point in time I may make this machine my main HTPC and replace my current much weaker HTPC build.
> 
> My preferred budget is ~$600- 650.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i3-3220 3.3GHz Dual-Core Processor ($109.99 @ Newegg)
> *CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper N520 43.8 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($34.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock B75M-ITX Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard ($95.38 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Sniper Low Voltage Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($76.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($89.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 1GB Video Card ($109.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($59.99 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair Builder 430W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V Power Supply ($45.98 @ Newegg)
> *Total:* $623.30
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-26 18:27 EDT-0400)_


Looks good, but I'm not sure how wide is the heatsink because on the pics, the heatsink is wider than the 92mm fans and it might hit your GPU. better go for Hyper TX3 fr CPU cooler instead?

Again, I could be wrong with the N520 hitting the GPU on your B75 mobo!

Also, if you're not going to use the hyperthreading capability of the i3, why not go for G2120 instead? I'm just randomly throwing this so feel free to ignore


----------



## xxxduoxxx

I did a Node304 build over the weekend.

Cables are messy, so I'm thinking of getting the Silverstone short cable kit to help that.
I am currently only using only stock cooler, but thinking of moving to GeminII S524.




MSI H87i + i5-4570 (stock cooler)
G.Skill 1600MHz 8GB
Sapphire 7870XT 2GB
OCZ 256 SSD
WD 1TB HDD
Silverstone ST55F-G


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> I did a Node304 build over the weekend.
> 
> Cables are messy, so I'm thinking of getting the Silverstone short cable kit to help that.
> I am currently only using only stock cooler, but thinking of moving to GeminII S524.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI H87i + i5-4570 (stock cooler)
> G.Skill 1600MHz 8GB
> Sapphire 7870XT 2GB
> OCZ 256 SSD
> WD 1TB HDD
> Silverstone ST55F-G


You're added, welcome


----------



## BrightEyesD

Hello all,

First post here, and I signed up because of this brilliant thread. Thanks for all the insights and build experiences.

I ordered a Node 304 this afternoon after settling on it over the 605, partly because it should fit nicely into one of the cubby holes in our living room cabinet and plug straight into the projector above. (After I've tidied this mess up.)



If it needs better airflow I could put it on top, though.

I've read through the thread and don't think any of the major components I have on my to-buy list represent problems, but I was hoping to get a 304 owner to take a look over my working list of components before I order them, both from a fitting-in-a-304 point of view and a more general-suitability point of view as although I've done a couple of basic builds in the past I'm not very knowledgeable regarding components.

The PC will serve mainly as a Debian(-derivative) XBMC-based HTPC, but will also be used for semi-casual gaming on weekends, as a music server (software to be decided; probably Music Player Daemon or XMMS2), as a file server for other PCs on the LAN and possibly as a webserver for local development/testing.

Display output will usually be at 1920 × 1080.

It will usually be used with a projector, and this one well and truly removes any possibility of silence when watching films! But I'd like the PC to be quiet as it will also be used when the projector isn't on for music, and maybe sometimes with a monitor.

Audio output will be via USB to an external stereo DAC/amp.

My current list:

*PSU:* Corsair CX600M

140mm/5.5" deep, semi-modular, ports very much towards the side that I believe will help allow for a longer graphics card, and it looks like the modular cables are flat.

Will 600 watts be enough?

*Motherboard:* Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe

I was going to go for an FM2 AMD-based ASRock board, but then I found out that this Intel-based Asus one includes Bluetooth.

*CPU:* Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz (OEM/tray)

I'm hoping that this will be good enough to allow us to play 2D and some 3D games (even if not at full 1080p) without a discrete graphics card to begin with - would this be the case? If we find we're doing a fair bit of 3D gaming on it I'll subsequently buy a graphics card, but I'd rather start off simple, focusing on the HTPC side of things and adding a GPU if necessary.

*RAM:* 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 CL10

Not sure if I'll end up needing low profile RAM, but it seemed sensible to go for it anyway. I reckon 16GB is more than I need, but it will be serving a few different roles and I'm currently in budget (the PC is a present from my parents), so what the heck.

*SSD:* Samsung 840 Basic 250GB

Seems to have good reviews and I like the styling.









*HDD(s):* one or two Western Digital 3GB Green

This is the component I've researched the least. I don't feel like I need the best performance, and would prefer cool, quiet and acceptable than hot, noisy and fast, but would appreciate comments on HDDs. It is/they are going to store video, music and games.

*CPU cooler:* finding it hard to decide. I think I'd prefer air over AiO water as it seems like that helps the overall system cooling?

The CoolerMaster Hyper T4 was recommended in this thread, and I guess that will easily fit on the Asus P8Z77I board and be well within the height limit of the case.

I find myself really liking the be quiet! styling. I'm wondering if the Shadow Rock TOPFLOW would be an option; would the vertical pulling-down of air help with cooling the motherboard (this is what it seems a couple of reviews suggested if I understood them correctly)?; or would it not fit or make a graphics card impossible (it's 171mm long × 137mm wide)?

If the TOPFLOW isn't an option, would the Shadow Rock 2 be a good option?

Many thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## unadon

Hey, about to order some parts too. I was going to go for the same board and read it has been discontinued on one retailers site. Still able to get them elsewhere in any case. Did start looking at Haswell, same sort of price... Asus Z87I-Pro


----------



## BrightEyesD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unadon*
> 
> Did start looking at Haswell, same sort of price... Asus Z87I-Pro


Hmm. From a quick read at Wikipedia it seems Haswell runs a bit hotter and draws more power for a little increase in speed overall, but that it does particularly improve the integrated graphics.

As you say, the Haswell Z87I-Pro isn't too much more expensive than the Ivy Bridge P8Z77-I Deluxe I was going to go for. It doesn't have on-board Bluetooth, but I have a dongle thingy for that for my keyboard, anyway.

Related, I forgot to say in my post that I probably won't be overclocking to start with, but that I may want to experiment with it once it's been running reliably for a good while.

I just read your thread and I'd be interested in 304 owners' thoughts on air versus AiO water. I was also concerned about installation of an H90 or something like it being difficult (or ending up noisy according to some?), but it sounds like it's easy enough. As long as the chosen CPU cooler doesn't get in the way of the radiator, I suppose?


----------



## RadicalHelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightEyesD*
> 
> *PSU:* Corsair CX600M
> 
> 140mm/5.5" deep, semi-modular, ports very much towards the side that I believe will help allow for a longer graphics card, and it looks like the modular cables are flat.
> 
> Will 600 watts be enough?


Personally, I would choose either the 550 or 650 watt G Series PSU from Seasonic. Either should be more than enough for you, even if you add a graphics card down the line.

Other than being able to supply an extra 100W, the 650 version has 2x PCI-E 6+2 power connectors hard wired. So it's a bit more cable clutter if you don't need a graphic card.

On either one, you will have access to all modular outlets because they sit so low on the PSU that you can connect to them under the graphics card.


----------



## BrightEyesD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadicalHelix*
> 
> Personally, I would choose either the 550 or 650 watt G Series PSU from Seasonic.


Thanks for the recommendation. Do you see it as generally superior to the Corsair or are there particular advantages?


----------



## Tritanium

Hello,

I have started building my new rig and thought I would share some of the progress. I'm still waiting on the video card, power supply, and ram to get here though, so not too much is done. Here's the parts list:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($239.99 @ NCIX)
*CPU Cooler:* Xigmatek Dark Knight II SD1283 Night Hawk Edition 89.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($49.23 @ Newegg Canada)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($160.50 @ Vuugo)
*Memory:* Patriot Viper 3 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($74.48 @ Newegg Canada)
*Storage:* Mushkin 240GB mSATA Solid State Disk ($169.99 @ NCIX)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card ($299.00 @ Vuugo)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($89.99 @ Memory Express)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Plus 500W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($70.24 @ DirectCanada)
*Monitor:* Asus VS248H-P 24.0" Monitor ($169.00 @ Canada Computers)
*Total:* $1322.42
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-31 19:19 EDT-0400)_

I installed the heatsink today and ran into some trouble with the backplate and its clearance with the msata ssd and a few small resistors which was fixed by cutting off the amd brackets.

Before:


After:


I initially cut out some clearance for the tiny resistors but didn't remove enough and ended up snapping one end of the resistor off the motherboard. I have a soldering iron though and repaired it, so hopefully it still works.

Here's a pic of where the bracket hits:


Heatsink installed


Test fitting in the case


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightEyesD*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> First post here, and I signed up because of this brilliant thread. Thanks for all the insights and build experiences.
> 
> I ordered a Node 304 this afternoon after settling on it over the 605, partly because it should fit nicely into one of the cubby holes in our living room cabinet and plug straight into the projector above. (After I've tidied this mess up.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it needs better airflow I could put it on top, though.
> 
> I've read through the thread and don't think any of the major components I have on my to-buy list represent problems, but I was hoping to get a 304 owner to take a look over my working list of components before I order them, both from a fitting-in-a-304 point of view and a more general-suitability point of view as although I've done a couple of basic builds in the past I'm not very knowledgeable regarding components.
> 
> The PC will serve mainly as a Debian(-derivative) XBMC-based HTPC, but will also be used for semi-casual gaming on weekends, as a music server (software to be decided; probably Music Player Daemon or XMMS2), as a file server for other PCs on the LAN and possibly as a webserver for local development/testing.
> 
> Display output will usually be at 1920 × 1080.
> 
> It will usually be used with a projector, and this one well and truly removes any possibility of silence when watching films! But I'd like the PC to be quiet as it will also be used when the projector isn't on for music, and maybe sometimes with a monitor.
> 
> Audio output will be via USB to an external stereo DAC/amp.
> 
> My current list:
> 
> *PSU:* Corsair CX600M
> 
> 140mm/5.5" deep, semi-modular, ports very much towards the side that I believe will help allow for a longer graphics card, and it looks like the modular cables are flat.
> 
> Will 600 watts be enough?
> 
> *Motherboard:* Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
> 
> I was going to go for an FM2 AMD-based ASRock board, but then I found out that this Intel-based Asus one includes Bluetooth.
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz (OEM/tray)
> 
> I'm hoping that this will be good enough to allow us to play 2D and some 3D games (even if not at full 1080p) without a discrete graphics card to begin with - would this be the case? If we find we're doing a fair bit of 3D gaming on it I'll subsequently buy a graphics card, but I'd rather start off simple, focusing on the HTPC side of things and adding a GPU if necessary.
> 
> *RAM:* 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 CL10
> 
> Not sure if I'll end up needing low profile RAM, but it seemed sensible to go for it anyway. I reckon 16GB is more than I need, but it will be serving a few different roles and I'm currently in budget (the PC is a present from my parents), so what the heck.
> 
> *SSD:* Samsung 840 Basic 250GB
> 
> Seems to have good reviews and I like the styling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HDD(s):* one or two Western Digital 3GB Green
> 
> This is the component I've researched the least. I don't feel like I need the best performance, and would prefer cool, quiet and acceptable than hot, noisy and fast, but would appreciate comments on HDDs. It is/they are going to store video, music and games.
> 
> *CPU cooler:* finding it hard to decide. I think I'd prefer air over AiO water as it seems like that helps the overall system cooling?
> 
> The CoolerMaster Hyper T4 was recommended in this thread, and I guess that will easily fit on the Asus P8Z77I board and be well within the height limit of the case.
> 
> I find myself really liking the be quiet! styling. I'm wondering if the Shadow Rock TOPFLOW would be an option; would the vertical pulling-down of air help with cooling the motherboard (this is what it seems a couple of reviews suggested if I understood them correctly)?; or would it not fit or make a graphics card impossible (it's 171mm long × 137mm wide)?
> 
> If the TOPFLOW isn't an option, would the Shadow Rock 2 be a good option?
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any advice.


Welcome!









600w could probably too much depending if you're actually going to use a graphics card. I don't see it in your list though. If you're not going to use a graphics card, even a Seasonic G360 should serve you well. If youre going to put an integrated graphics, agreed with others to buy a G550 or G650 instead, depending on the graphics card you're going to use. It is "better" than the corsair because it is 80+ gold efficiency, and the warranty I think its longer.Also, Seasonic G series has flat modular cables as well, and they are shorter (compared to others) which I think is perfect for the Node 304. My G550 that I bought from a friend in Taiwan has lifetime warranty









Yes, you can play games with the 3570K's integrated graphics but i doubt it can do 1080p gaming. Although the integrated graphics of Ivy bridge is better than Sandy Bridge's integrated graphics, I can only play around 720p with very low settings on my 2500k. I heard from friends that the integrated graphics of Haswell is really good, you might want to change your CPU to that (and the motherboard) instead if you're not going to buy a discrete graphics card anytime soon.

You can get a better priced RAMs with the same specs from G.skill/Crucial/Kingston, so you might want to look at those as well. I think G.skill and Kingston has lifetime manufacturer warranty, unlike Corsair. I could be wrong though.

The P8Z77-I Deluxe is probably the best Z77 ITX board, its a very good board. They also have a Haswell counterpart (ROG Impact and P8Z87-I PRO) if you're going to change your processor. As for the CPU Cooler, pretty much almost all of the CPU tower coolers can fit inside the Node 304 using the Asus board. If you check the pics, you will see some users fit a Noctua D14 or Phanteks PH-TC14 inside!

This is just me though, but I would suggest to stay away from Samsung 840 non-pro because of the internal parts being mediocre for me. It uses some chips that the same ones you will see inside of a flash drive. 840 Pro is good, no doubt about it, but I can't tell the difference between the Plextor M5pro with my daily tasks.

About the HDDs, they are OK, but all of my WD greens died even though I was solely using them for storage. I had 3 640GB and a 2TB around 4 years ago. All of them died except for the first 640GB that I bought, although it is in its last few days (or months) since it has already bad sectors. It served me for 4 years already though. Maybe WD released a new WD Green with fewer platters and if there is, it should perform better, I guess.

About AIO cooling, if youre going to use an Asus board, I strongly suggest to use a Tower cooler since the ASUS motherboard's CPU socket is placed near the center of the motherboard, which can fit almost (if not, all) of the tower coolers available. Plus, you don't need to worry about leaks and pump problems in the future. I really want one and change my current motherboard/AIO cooler but no one sells it here in our country









Shadow Rock 2 should perfectly fit inside the 304! and sorry for the long post lol


----------



## RadicalHelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightEyesD*
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. Do you see it as generally superior to the Corsair or are there particular advantages?


Corsair don't make their own PSUs. Some of the ones they sell are actually made by Seasonic. I don't recall which models are made by whom, but Corsair is a mixed bag. Some of their PSUs are really great, some of them are really... not great. I don't know where the CX600M falls on that spectrum.

As was also pointed out by another poster, the Seasonic is gold rated, so you can expect better energy efficiency. This will save you a negligible amount of money on your power bill and far more importantly, it will add less heat inside your case.

Seasonic in general is very well regarded, and they are also known for being very quiet. The G series is their budget line and they do use a cheaper fan in it, but it's still very good. Unfortunately, the X and XP series are all fully modular and too big too fit with a long graphics card. If you are willing to commit to integrated graphics or only using a short graphics card (like the Asus GTX 670 Mini), you can basically use any power supply you want to and it will fit. In that case, I would highly recommend the XP-660 from Seasonic. Yes, it can deliver a lot more juice than you need, but it's super efficient and if you put it in hybrid fan mode, it will run fanless when the power draw is low.


----------



## diazalon

Hey I'm considering getting this case will all these parts fit?
I7 4770k
Gigabyte h87-wifi-itx (I read you can oc on h87 now)
16gb Kingston's hyperx
Seasonic x650 or m12 650 or any from here http://www.bestbuycomputers.com.sg/files/pl.pdf
Kraken x40
Msi gtx770 gaming
2tb seagate
120gb ssd
And the node 304 obviously.
Thanks alot

I saw something that turns 92mm fan slot to 120mm would these work on this case?


----------



## mucinex1029

Will a GTX 780 fit in this case? All I need to fit are 2 SSDs in terms of storage.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mucinex1029*
> 
> Will a GTX 780 fit in this case? All I need to fit are 2 SSDs in terms of storage.


Easily, you can fit pretty much any graphicscard in there








Just make sure your psu is short enough (140mm if modular and 155mm if non-modular so you can route the cables easier.)


----------



## mucinex1029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Easily, you can fit pretty much any graphicscard in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure your psu is short enough (140mm if modular and 155mm if non-modular so you can route the cables easier.)


Gonna go for a 140mm Modular PSU.
Does the NHD14 fit okay? I was thinking a 140mm in the middle for Push and a 120 for rear exhaust.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mucinex1029*
> 
> Gonna go for a 140mm Modular PSU.
> Does the NHD14 fit okay? I was thinking a 140mm in the middle for Push and a 120 for rear exhaust.


I think somebody did that in here so yes it'll fit, as long as i wont come over the motherboard and height wise it will fit easily.
Ignore that, it wont fit with that motherboard you have, maybe AIO watercooler like h90 or nzxt x40
Sorry! im tired and was looking at the wrong post







it will fit with asus's itx deluxe mb







Or any other itx mb that has cpu located like in p8z77i-deluxe


----------



## mucinex1029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> I think somebody did that in here so yes it'll fit, as long as i wont come over the motherboard and height wise it will fit easily.
> Ignore that, it wont fit with that motherboard you have, maybe AIO watercooler like h90 or nzxt x40
> Sorry! im tired and was looking at the wrong post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will fit with asus's itx deluxe mb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or any other itx mb that has cpu located like in p8z77i-deluxe


Do you think it would fit on the Asrock Z87E-ITX?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157374&Tpk=z87e-itx


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightEyesD*
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. Do you see it as generally superior to the Corsair or are there particular advantages?


Welcome BrightEyesD, to the forum and to the thread. I appreciate your comment on it.

Your list looks good, you will be able to do very light gaming with the intel 4000 igpu. It can run some games but the setting will have to be very low. If you are want, you could re-arrange your list to include a low end discrete card for not a whole lot of money, and significantly improve how your games look and run. Something like a gtx 650 would run around $100 or so, and would allow you to play pretty much any game on the market. Or as others have said, the Haswell chips have a decent jump in graphics processing compared to the Ivy's.

as far as the power supply goes, 600 watts is waaaayyyyy more than enough. it will run that cpu and any single chip graphics card on the market. Even a decent 450 watt would run that cpu and most discrete single chip cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mucinex1029*
> 
> Do you think it would fit on the Asrock Z87E-ITX?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157374&Tpk=z87e-itx


It should fit fine on that board as far as I know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tritanium*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have started building my new rig and thought I would share some of the progress.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I installed the heatsink today and ran into some trouble with the backplate and its clearance with the msata ssd and a few small resistors which was fixed by cutting off the amd brackets.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> I initially cut out some clearance for the tiny resistors but didn't remove enough and ended up snapping one end of the resistor off the motherboard. I have a soldering iron though and repaired it, so hopefully it still works.
> 
> Here's a pic of where the bracket hits:
> 
> 
> Heatsink installed
> 
> 
> Test fitting in the case


You're added, welcome


----------



## mucinex1029

How does this build look to you guys?
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1n19t


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mucinex1029*
> 
> How does this build look to you guys?
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1n19t


Looks awesome to me


----------



## pcoutu17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mucinex1029*
> 
> How does this build look to you guys?
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1n19t


Looks extremely similar to a system I'm about to build (SG08 though). Only difference is I'm doing a GTX 770 instead of the 780. From what I've seen, the difference in performance isn't really worth the hefty price increase. Some even say the difference isn't even all that noticeable. Of course, there's different opinions and I'm not an expert, but if you need/want to save some money that may be something to take into consideration.


----------



## mucinex1029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> Looks extremely similar to a system I'm about to build (SG08 though). Only difference is I'm doing a GTX 770 instead of the 780. From what I've seen, the difference in performance isn't really worth the hefty price increase. Some even say the difference isn't even all that noticeable. Of course, there's different opinions and I'm not an expert, but if you need/want to save some money that may be something to take into consideration.


I'm going to get 3 1440p monitors and game on the middle one while driving the other 2, so I need every little bit. Good luck with your build


----------



## Miptzi

have any of you guys considered that the Node have 250mm witdh?



M-atx boards go for 244 mm × 244 mm on the square high-end ones, and the cheaper boards can be small as 226 mm x 175 mm as the ASUS H61M-E

the wasted space on the powercord side could easily be used as to make the case M-atx capable?

Of course it would need additional PCI slots, but that's fine with a custom back panel.
It would need more space for big cards on the first PCI-E slot, like moving the PSU more to the right and/or using just SFX psu

It keeps me wondering... The basic frame IS capable.
If I were a "no HD guy" I might give it a try....


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> have any of you guys considered that the Node have 250mm witdh?
> 
> 
> 
> M-atx boards go for 244 mm × 244 mm on the square high-end ones, and the cheaper boards can be small as 226 mm x 175 mm as the ASUS H61M-E
> 
> the wasted space on the powercord side could easily be used as to make the case M-atx capable?
> 
> Of course it would need additional PCI slots, but that's fine with a custom back panel.
> It would need more space for big cards on the first PCI-E slot, like moving the PSU more to the right and/or using just SFX psu
> 
> It keeps me wondering... The basic frame IS capable.
> If I were a "no HD guy" I might give it a try....


I think it could be done, maybe. altough you could only use short cards (like reference 670) i you're going for sli/xfire.

Good thinking


----------



## Nivaku

Will the Corsair H90 work for this case? I'm thinking of buying this case for my next build


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivaku*
> 
> Will the Corsair H90 work for this case? I'm thinking of buying this case for my next build


Yes it will... Oooo, a duck.


----------



## BrightEyesD

RadicalHelix, Dyaems, .theMetal: thanks.

*PSU:* I've replaced the Corsair CX600M with the Seasonic G Series 550 watt. I haven't found out how deep it is, but I can see that the modular ports are all low and that the non-modular cables come out right at the edge.

*GPU:* I definitely want to be able to use a discrete graphics card if we end up using it for much gaming, even if it's inserted further down the line. (That mini Asus is cute!) So I'll stick with Ivy Bridge.

*RAM:* Quick question on this: with the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe motherboard and a tower cooler such as the be quiet! Shadow Rock 2, do I need low profile RAM?


----------



## BrightEyesD

Never mind. Ordered LP RAM. Thanks.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightEyesD*
> 
> RadicalHelix, Dyaems, .theMetal: thanks.
> 
> *PSU:* I've replaced the Corsair CX600M with the Seasonic G Series 550 watt. I haven't found out how deep it is, but I can see that the modular ports are all low and that the non-modular cables come out right at the edge.
> 
> *GPU:* I definitely want to be able to use a discrete graphics card if we end up using it for much gaming, even if it's inserted further down the line. (That mini Asus is cute!) So I'll stick with Ivy Bridge.
> 
> *RAM:* Quick question on this: with the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe motherboard and a tower cooler such as the be quiet! Shadow Rock 2, do I need low profile RAM?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


PSU: The Seasonic G550 is 160mm - since the modular ports are so low you can fit full size GPUs. This is my build with the G550 and Asus GTX 770 in my Node. (best pic I have right now - but trust me the G550 is fine







)



GPU: Asus has announced a new GTX 760 mini (last paragraph). You might want to hold out on a mini GPU to see which of the two mini's are the better deal. Where I live the 670 Mini is rapidly dropping in price to the point that it compares to 760s. I'm not entirely sure which of the two is stronger though. You may want to check it out once reviews are showing up. The 670 thoroughly impressed when launched.


----------



## diazalon

Hey I need advice on parts.
Will all of these fit it the case?

I7 4770k
Gigabyte h87-wifi-itx (I read you can oc on h87 now)
16gb Kingston's hyperx
Seasonic x650 or m12 650 or any from here http://www.bestbuycomputers.com.sg/files/pl.pdf
Kraken x40
Msi gtx770 gaming
2tb seagate
120gb ssd
And the node 304 obviously.

Thanks

I saw something that turns 92mm fan slot to 120mm would these work on this case?


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diazalon*
> 
> Hey I need advice on parts.
> Will all of these fit it the case?
> 
> I7 4770k
> Gigabyte h87-wifi-itx (I read you can oc on h87 now)
> 16gb Kingston's hyperx
> Seasonic x650 or m12 650 or any from here http://www.bestbuycomputers.com.sg/files/pl.pdf
> Kraken x40
> Msi gtx770 gaming
> 2tb seagate
> 120gb ssd
> And the node 304 obviously.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I saw something that turns 92mm fan slot to 120mm would these work on this case?


Intel is "fixing" the OC function on non-Z87 chipsets, so if you want to OC, try another motherboard.

The rest are okay, just that you have to remove the PSU cage to fix the PSU/GPU combination you have there.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> Intel is "fixing" the OC function on non-Z87 chipsets, so if you want to OC, try another motherboard..


They are cracking down on it pretty hard, and we can probably expect forced bios updates through windows update or similar so yeah - no reason to go with a K processor without a Z87 board...


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Heres my 304 with the huge graphics card and Seasonic G550 inside.
> 
> 
> Forgive my cable management!
> 
> 
> Clearance between the PSU and the backplate, still a big space between it.
> 
> 
> Other side of the case, changed a few things
> 
> 
> Up and running


Are any of the connections blocked off by the GPU? If so which ones, and which ones are accessible?


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Maybe you guys can help me decide, The Silverstone ST65F-G or the Seasonic G 650?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diazalon*
> 
> Hey I need advice on parts.
> Will all of these fit it the case?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I7 4770k
> Gigabyte h87-wifi-itx (I read you can oc on h87 now)
> 16gb Kingston's hyperx
> Seasonic x650 or m12 650 or any from here http://www.bestbuycomputers.com.sg/files/pl.pdf
> Kraken x40
> Msi gtx770 gaming
> 2tb seagate
> 120gb ssd
> And the node 304 obviously.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I saw something that turns 92mm fan slot to 120mm would these work on this case?


as other have stated above, go for a Z87 board instead. we dont even know how long will the h87 motherboard will last if youre going to do overclock with it. if im not mistaken, h87 boards doesn't use the same parts used for z87 boards.

someone used an x40 inside the 304, although i forgot what graphics card he used inside it, the clearance between the radiator and the GPU is 1-2mm.

both psu might have problems fitting your graphics card. you might be forced to rotate the psu so that the 24-pin connector will stay at the bottom right inside the case (if youre looking infront of the psu connectors at the side of the node 304). seasonic G550/G650, corsair CX series, silverstone strider and silverstone SFX PSUs are usually good enough. non-modular PSUs are also good but it gives alot of cable clutter.

looking at the price list you mentioned, i think the PSU that will surely fit inside the 304 is the Seasonic S12II series. Im not 100% sure, but FSP aurum PSUs might fit as well assuming they have the same dimension as with the seasonic G series.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightEyesD*
> 
> RadicalHelix, Dyaems, .theMetal: thanks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *PSU:* I've replaced the Corsair CX600M with the Seasonic G Series 550 watt. I haven't found out how deep it is, but I can see that the modular ports are all low and that the non-modular cables come out right at the edge.
> 
> *GPU:* I definitely want to be able to use a discrete graphics card if we end up using it for much gaming, even if it's inserted further down the line. (That mini Asus is cute!) So I'll stick with Ivy Bridge.
> 
> *RAM:* Quick question on this: with the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe motherboard and a tower cooler such as the be quiet! Shadow Rock 2, do I need low profile RAM?


You're welcome. For your peace of mind with the PSU you chose, you can check my Node 304 here that is using a humongus graphics card and a G550









i dont think there is a problem with those tower coolers, if ever it will hit the RAM, you can place the front fan of the tower cooler higher!


----------



## pack66

Hello all,

I've decided on picking up a Node 304 and wanted to see if a few of you would mind checking my potential build. Specifically from here, I'd love to hear thoughts on PSUs to use with a Gigabyte 7970 (non-GE).

Now that ASUS has finally come out with it's new ITX Z87 board, here's what I've come up with. My emphasis is on performance for gaming (anything from BF3/TombRaider to WoT), but gaming done quietly with whatever overclock I can pick up. The build, which will be my main build and in my bedroom definitely needs to be quiet and small, since it will also fit on my desk. I currently have a 1920x1200 Benq LCD which will eventually be replaced by 2560x1440 LED of either Micron or Korean Ebay flavor. Also not on the list, but will probably pick up one or two 2tb HDs (WD Black?) for game/photo storage. One will go in my current box to serve dual duty as kid computer/media network storage. The other HD will go in the new build. So any thoughts/recommendations before I purchase this weekend?

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
*Motherboard:* Asus MB-Z87IDEX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
*Storage:* Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pack66*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I've decided on picking up a Node 304 and wanted to see if a few of you would mind checking my potential build. Specifically from here, I'd love to hear thoughts on PSUs to use with a Gigabyte 7970 (non-GE).
> 
> Now that ASUS has finally come out with it's new ITX Z87 board, here's what I've come up with. My emphasis is on performance for gaming (anything from BF3/TombRaider to WoT), but gaming done quietly with whatever overclock I can pick up. The build, which will be my main build and in my bedroom definitely needs to be quiet and small, since it will also fit on my desk. I currently have a 1920x1200 Benq LCD which will eventually be replaced by 2560x1440 LED of either Micron or Korean Ebay flavor. Also not on the list, but will probably pick up one or two 2tb HDs (WD Black?) for game/photo storage. One will go in my current box to serve dual duty as kid computer/media network storage. The other HD will go in the new build. So any thoughts/recommendations before I purchase this weekend?
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> *Motherboard:* Asus MB-Z87IDEX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
> *Storage:* Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply


This is really good! You can make it abit cheaper by changing the RAMs to a non-Corsair though. Don' you want to use a Tower Cooler instead? since the CPU socket of your motherboard is located at the center, no worries about leaks in the future.


----------



## firg

Hello everyone!

I'm moving up from an SG05 to a Node 304 for the extra HDD mounting space and a less noisy PSU (an SFX powerful enough to run a gaming rig is not quiet).

Pics of my current SFF gaming rig, opened up in all its messy and congested glory below. Not a single shred of spare space in that rig... which is why I'm all the more amazed that the CPU temperatures hang around 40C under load when it's all together. I guess that single 120mm intake pushes a fair whack of air through with the positive pressure design.

Still, I really can't find space to cram another 3.5" HDD in there:






My Node 304 and Seasonic fanless PSU arrive tomorrow! Build pics to follow over the next couple of days. Only uncertainty is adjust the position of the PSU so the 160mm length doesn't clash with the long card cooler.


----------



## diazalon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> as other have stated above, go for a Z87 board instead. we dont even know how long will the h87 motherboard will last if youre going to do overclock with it. if im not mistaken, h87 boards doesn't use the same parts used for z87 boards.
> 
> someone used an x40 inside the 304, although i forgot what graphics card he used inside it, the clearance between the radiator and the GPU is 1-2mm.
> 
> both psu might have problems fitting your graphics card. you might be forced to rotate the psu so that the 24-pin connector will stay at the bottom right inside the case (if youre looking infront of the psu connectors at the side of the node 304). seasonic G550/G650, corsair CX series, silverstone strider and silverstone SFX PSUs are usually good enough. non-modular PSUs are also good but it gives alot of cable clutter.
> 
> looking at the price list you mentioned, i think the PSU that will surely fit inside the 304 is the Seasonic S12II series. Im not 100% sure, but FSP aurum PSUs might fit as well assuming they have the same dimension as with the seasonic G series.
> You're welcome. For your peace of mind with the PSU you chose, you can check my Node 304 here that is using a humongus graphics card and a G550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think there is a problem with those tower coolers, if ever it will hit the RAM, you can place the front fan of the tower cooler higher!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> as other have stated above, go for a Z87 board instead. we dont even know how long will the h87 motherboard will last if youre going to do overclock with it. if im not mistaken, h87 boards doesn't use the same parts used for z87 boards.
> 
> someone used an x40 inside the 304, although i forgot what graphics card he used inside it, the clearance between the radiator and the GPU is 1-2mm.
> 
> both psu might have problems fitting your graphics card. you might be forced to rotate the psu so that the 24-pin connector will stay at the bottom right inside the case (if youre looking infront of the psu connectors at the side of the node 304). seasonic G550/G650, corsair CX series, silverstone strider and silverstone SFX PSUs are usually good enough. non-modular PSUs are also good but it gives alot of cable clutter.
> 
> looking at the price list you mentioned, i think the PSU that will surely fit inside the 304 is the Seasonic S12II series. Im not 100% sure, but FSP aurum PSUs might fit as well assuming they have the same dimension as with the seasonic G series.
> You're welcome. For your peace of mind with the PSU you chose, you can check my Node 304 here that is using a humongus graphics card and a G550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think there is a problem with those tower coolers, if ever it will hit the RAM, you can place the front fan of the tower cooler higher!


Hmm ok the place I'm getting it from doesn't have any z87 itx mobo.
I guess I could go with the asus p8z77-I delux and a 3770k.
Any psu that would fit from this list? http://www.bestbuycomputers.com.sg/files/pl.pdf
So the x40 will fit with the msi gtx770 gaming?
The only reason I want the x40 is because as you can see from the list they don't have any good air coolers....
So to change the parts:
Gigabyte h87 itx -> asus p8z77-I delux
CPU 4770k -> 3770k
Cooler kraken x40? Will the havik 140 or the NH-U14S fit?
Psu -> maybe the sfx 450w from silverstone?
EDIT: I just found a fanless 520w platinum from seasonic maybe go with that?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firg*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm moving up from an SG05 to a Node 304 for the extra HDD mounting space and a less noisy PSU (an SFX powerful enough to run a gaming rig is not quiet).
> 
> Pics of my current SFF gaming rig, opened up in all its messy and congested glory below. Not a single shred of spare space in that rig... which is why I'm all the more amazed that the CPU temperatures hang around 40C under load when it's all together. I guess that single 120mm intake pushes a fair whack of air through with the positive pressure design.
> 
> Still, I really can't find space to cram another 3.5" HDD in there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Node 304 and Seasonic fanless PSU arrive tomorrow! Build pics to follow over the next couple of days. Only uncertainty is adjust the position of the PSU so the 160mm length doesn't clash with the long card cooler.






Lol wut? And I thought my case was bad with cable management...

40c max load under p95¿? Dang, not overclocked tho right?


----------



## firg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> 
> Lol wut? And I thought my case was bad with cable management...
> 
> 40c max load under p95¿? Dang, not overclocked tho right?


Bit of a mess isn't it? Somehow that all crams into that case though... it's a challenge getting the outer shell on.

Yeah, its not an overclocked rig, just an i5-3470, but with an AXP-100 on with a 120mm fan. My aim was to get it as quiet as possible, hence the OTT CPU cooling.

Once the PSU is sorted the next source of noise is the GPU which is currently a blower style GTX660. However, since it's an EVGA card I'll be 'Stepping up' to a 760 shortly (blower design only on Step-up), which I can then find someone who is SLI-ing to swap with (or just flat out sell) and get an axial fan model (ACX cooling EVGA call it).


----------



## Nivaku

Wouldn't the H90 be better then the H80i since it has a larger radiator for more heat dissipation? Which AIO cooler would be best temp wise and noise wise?

Thanks!


----------



## kimsamghs

Hi It's my first time here and i am indeed building a comp with fractal node 304. Just wanted to ask if my components will fit/integrate well without any problems:

1. cpu: 3770k
2. case: fractal node 304
3. psu: corsair cx500
4. gpu: asus gtx 660 direct CU II
5. memory: corsair vengeance 8gb (4x2gb) ddr 1600 LP
6. mobo: gigabyte z77n-wifi
7. ssd: samsung 840 120gb
8. coolermaster hyper evo 212

i'm really worried about psu & gpu fitting as well as cooler fitting with mobo.

let me know if this is ok before I proceed.


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimsamghs*
> 
> Hi It's my first time here and i am indeed building a comp with fractal node 304. Just wanted to ask if my components will fit/integrate well without any problems:
> 
> 1. cpu: 3770k
> 2. case: fractal node 304
> 3. psu: corsair cx500
> 4. gpu: asus gtx 660 direct CU II
> 5. memory: corsair vengeance 8gb (4x2gb) ddr 1600 LP
> 6. mobo: gigabyte z77n-wifi
> 7. ssd: samsung 840 120gb
> 8. coolermaster hyper evo 212
> 
> i'm really worried about psu & gpu fitting as well as cooler fitting with mobo.
> 
> let me know if this is ok before I proceed.


Think the Hyper212 is going to be a very tight fit with the gigabyte board, due to the placement of the cpu. You may want to consider CLC like Kuhler 620, or CM GeminII S524.


----------



## pack66

What are the de facto PSU/Cooling recommendations for the 304? I'm thinking Corsair H80i or some flavor of Noctua...I prefer quiet over o/c performance (this is a bedroom rig). Also, what's the recommendation for a quiet PSU for a long gaming card like a reference 7970?

thanks!


----------



## firg

IT LIIIIIIVES




Still waiting on the PSU to arrive, then I can see how well a 160mm PSU fits with a GPU. Cable management will be done I promise...


----------



## firg

And the transfer is complete.

Build Pics:

First, ensuring there is a good clean airflow from the front, over the fanless PSU, feeding the CPU cooler, then finally out the back.





Routed all the cables beneath the airflow path. This was made possible due to the fan-less PSU being able to be put in the opposite way round, meaning the modular cable connectors did not clash with the long GPU card.

Next, adding in the HDD.






I really do like the nodes way of mounting HDDs. One half of a bay standing free for the next 3.5" that prompted this upgrade.

You'll notice the mains power cable being routed out through the opposite side: Whilst the internal cable was the exact length to pass from its original external mounting point to the PSU input via the routing method of all the other cables to within a 1/4 inch... the plug was upside down! Due to the side-on nature of the plug there was not enough slack to flip it. If the current setup where it exits out of the WC access panel above the GPU irritates me enough I might try and find an incredibly short extension and put it back to its original format.

After that, cram in the long GPU





Long GPU in, plenty of clearance: enough to actually route a few cables between the PSU and GPU card.



Very little space between the 3.5" HDD and the front fans. Not a good idea have the cables coming out that end unless you can find some right angled SATA cables.



Above is how the PSU was mounted due to swapping it around. Those are two sided sticky pad squares.

And finally, some keywords for those searching for a similar build:

Fractal Design Node 304
Seasonic Fanless 520W PSU Platinum
EVGA Geforce GTX 660
mini-itx gaming rig
AXP-100 CPU cooler with a Scythe Kama PWM fan 120mm.

Hope this helps anyone else who is looking to do a super quiet build - with a non-blower type GPU cooler this system would fit the bill perfectly. Which is my next step once my EVGA step up goes through - trade the new blower GTX760 for an axial fan model instead.


----------



## Eidi

Very nice build, firg. I've been wondering if flipping the PSU like that was possible, glad to know it is.







Now I've just gotta wait for the Impact to come out.


----------



## pack66

Thanks for the build pics Firg. I'm looking to do something similar. Couple of questions. First, what brought you to the cooler you installed? Any thoughts on why you went Scythe over Noctua or an AIO like the H80i? Also, could you have placed the PSU the "normal way" and still have the clearance for the modular cables? Finally, could you post temps and if you've o/c'd, your o/c results?

thanks!


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Love the cable management there, much better than mine.

If you flip the PSU over, how do you connect the power cord?


----------



## Nivaku

Wouldnt the H90 provide better cooling temperatures when compared to the H80i because of the larger radiator? So the H90 should be the best AIO cooling for this system in terms of temperatures and noise right?

SILVERSTONE Strider Plus ST50F-P 500W ATX - How loud is this PSU. I've heard that Silverstonetek's PSU are really loud for some reason. I plan on getting this PSU with the PP05 which are the shorter cables


----------



## firg

Hello everyone,

Thank you for the kind words.

*Eidi*, I struggled to find many details on the Impact, beyond this corporate style case. Doesn't seem right, could you link me to a news article please?

*pack66*, The limitations of my motherboard (a GA-H77N-Wifi, shares a layout with the more common GA-Z77N-Wifi) which places the CPU socket right up against the PCI-E slot severely limited my choice of CPU cooler. The AXP-100 seemed to be a cost effective air cooler that allowed for quiet operation. The choice of a Scythe Kama fan over a Noctua was purely aesthetic: I don't like beige. In the SG05 which it previously resided, one can see right down to the CPU cooler and it would have bugged me.

I did not go for an AIO watercooling setup because I decided early on not to overclock - Instead I put the money that could have been used on overclocking components (higher quality mobo, faster RAM, K unlocked CPU) into a more powerful GPU - going from a Radeon HD7750 up to the GTX660 (and as it turns out soon a GTX760 thanks to EVGA) and a new monitor as I felt it was a smarter use of my budget to improve gaming. However, I did used to overclock back in the Athlon-XP days so I would like to do so again when I can afford to.

The PSU could have been placed the normal way round if I did not want to lay all the cables down on the floor and sides of the case - i.e. the PSU could have been pushed over into where all those cables are currently occupying. I only made the choice to lay the cables down the side so I could increase airflow with an unobstructed pathway, allowing me to set more conservative fan curves. Pushing the PSU over would have given clearance for modular connectors by the long GPU. Note that the sticky pads would still need to be used, as the inbuilt brace for the PSU that Fractal Design supply cannot be adjusted laterally.

Temperatures on the i5-3470 (3.2Ghz, boosts itself to 3.4Ghz under load), with the AXP-100 and Scythe Kama 120mm PWM, with the node 304 fans set to Low:

Web browsing/office = +7C over ambient
Gaming = +20C over ambient
Prime95 on all cores = +32C over ambient
These are with my fan curve focusing on noise reduction, e.g. under Prime95 the CPU fan only peaks at 900RPM to hold temps steady.

*xxxduoxxx*, thanks. If you head up a few posts you'll see my SG05 which really had no cable management at all!

After flipping the PSU I found the internal cable was the perfect length to snake round in between the CPU cooler and the PSU to the usual input. Unfortunately the 3 prong plug was the wrong way up by this point and due to the sideways extension style used I did not have enough slack to rotate it. If you are using an AIO watercooling CPU cooler, or something aircooled but smaller like the Noctua NH-9i or stock intel HSF you will have no problem running the cable. Alternatively if you are using a different model of PSU which does not have the 3-prong input at the extreme far end then you will also be able to use the standard internal cable exit. Here is a picture where you can see that I routed my internal power cable out of the watercooling tube access port above the GPU. It doesn't look as smart... but from where I sit I can't see that part of the case so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Eidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firg*
> 
> *Eidi*, I struggled to find many details on the Impact, beyond this corporate style case. Doesn't seem right, could you link me to a news article please?


Oops, sorry. I meant ASUS's Maximus VI Impact, part of the ROG series of motherboards. It's hopefully coming out in the next week or two.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7023/asus-rog-press-conference-rog-maximus-vi-formula-and-impact

And here's the first (and only so far) review of the motherboard.

http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1050&lang=english


----------



## .theMetal

Nice work firg, you are added. Welcome


----------



## rmart003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivaku*
> 
> Wouldnt the H90 provide better cooling temperatures when compared to the H80i because of the larger radiator? So the H90 should be the best AIO cooling for this system in terms of temperatures and noise right?
> 
> SILVERSTONE Strider Plus ST50F-P 500W ATX - How loud is this PSU. I've heard that Silverstonetek's PSU are really loud for some reason. I plan on getting this PSU with the PP05 which are the shorter cables


Actually, the H80i performs better than the H90 simply because the h80i is THICKER than the H90, I quote:

"I would prefer the H80i. Sure the H90 has a 140mm Thin Rad , but it can't be as good as the 120mm Thick Radiator in the H80i. The radiator ( rad ) is what cools the coolant , and therefore one with more overall area is better ( For e.g a Thick 120mm Radiator can easily beat a thin 140mm Rad , as it's area is more than a thin 140mm one. ) Also the tubing and cold plate isn't good at all. The tubing affects the performance of the flow of coolant from the reservoir ( the place where the coolant is stored ) to the Water block ( the block/devie which cools the part to be cooled ) Plus most case don't have a 140mm mount. On the otherhand the H80i has a much better tubing , better pump , 120mm mount which most cases have , and most importantly Corsair Link support inbuilt , eliminating the use of the other Corsair Link devices to function. The Corsair Link software will help you to adjust the pump speed , know the temps , etc. So my vote goes to the H80i. Also look for other coolers , like the NZXT Kraken X60 if you can get it as its amongst the best CPU Closed LC cooler"

From: http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-1737067/corsair-h80i-h90.html


----------



## rmart003

firg, that PSU is very long...

What's the performance of that AXP-100 when it comes to performance and noise? Very nice cable management though, pretty genius.

I'm doing an upgrade as well but, I don't know whether I should keep my Hyper 212+ with a single GT AP-15 and change the 140mm case fan to a Noctua NF-P14

OR

Change the CPU Cooler to an H80i with a push/pull config with two GT AP-15...

And...
Should I be fine using a 150mm long (almost fully modular) PSU with a 11.6" video card? Specifically, I'm planning to use this PSU:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151095&Tpk=SeaSonic%20M12II%20620

and this GPU:
http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GDDR5-4GB-WINDFORCE-Graphics-GV-N770OC-4GD/dp/B00CU9GOAO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375600631&sr=8-1&keywords=gtx+770+4gb


----------



## rmart003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimsamghs*
> 
> Hi It's my first time here and i am indeed building a comp with fractal node 304. Just wanted to ask if my components will fit/integrate well without any problems:
> 
> 1. cpu: 3770k
> 2. case: fractal node 304
> 3. psu: corsair cx500
> 4. gpu: asus gtx 660 direct CU II
> 5. memory: corsair vengeance 8gb (4x2gb) ddr 1600 LP
> 6. mobo: gigabyte z77n-wifi
> 7. ssd: samsung 840 120gb
> 8. coolermaster hyper evo 212
> 
> i'm really worried about psu & gpu fitting as well as cooler fitting with mobo.
> 
> let me know if this is ok before I proceed.


You know, you should try to do these type of things yourself. Just saying.

The PSU is fine, you have a lot of head room, and the Hyper 212 does fit but you might want to consider putting a fan on a pull configuration because it conflicts with any of the drive cages you'll have.

Also, that RAM won't fit with the Hyper 212, it's too tall.


----------



## Nivaku

@rmart003,

Thanks for the reply bro, I'm going to go for the h80i then. Am I able to fit in a push full configuration? If so which corsair fans do you recommend? I know there's like static pressure and high air flow?

I'm thinking of getting these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181040 are these quiet also?

I'd like to replace the stock fans also with better temps/noise for the front 92mm fans, any recommendations.

What about my PSU of choice, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256065 you know if this is any quite on load?

I know the SFX editions are really loud or buzzing sound, and I wouldn't want that

Thanks in advance bro!


----------



## rmart003

Nivaku,

I'd recommend what everyone on OCN recommends lol. GT AP-15s. The best fans for the noise to performance ratio which also includes stellar static pressure performance:

http://www.amazon.com/Scythe-Gentle-Typhoon-120mm-25mm/dp/B001Q6RUVO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375603241&sr=8-1&keywords=gentle+typhoon+ap-15

As for a PSU... the one I'm currently using is quiet and it is short. Here's a link:
http://www.amazon.com/Scythe-Gentle-Typhoon-120mm-25mm/dp/B001Q6RUVO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375603241&sr=8-1&keywords=gentle+typhoon+ap-15

And if you're really interested, I'd offer to sell it to you because it was a huge blunder buying it for myself now that I want to add a 770 to my system







which requires more power than 520w. Although I'm not sure if I'm allowed to sell on this thread (most likely not); anyway, I've only used it for a month now, runs like a charm, but I don't need it anymore.

For your 92mm fans I'd recommend the noctua fans; although I will warn you, they're pricy:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608005

Wow, they JUST ran out of stock as well....


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmart003*
> 
> Nivaku,
> 
> I'd recommend what everyone on OCN recommends lol. GT AP-15s. The best fans for the noise to performance ratio which also includes stellar static pressure performance:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Scythe-Gentle-Typhoon-120mm-25mm/dp/B001Q6RUVO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375603241&sr=8-1&keywords=gentle+typhoon+ap-15
> 
> As for a PSU... the one I'm currently using is quiet and it is short. Here's a link:
> http://www.amazon.com/Scythe-Gentle-Typhoon-120mm-25mm/dp/B001Q6RUVO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375603241&sr=8-1&keywords=gentle+typhoon+ap-15


I think you posted the same link twice?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmart003*
> 
> And if you're really interested, I'd offer to sell it to you because it was a huge blunder buying it for myself now that I want to add a 770 to my system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which requires more power than 520w. Although I'm not sure if I'm allowed to sell on this thread (most likely not); anyway, I've only used it for a month now, runs like a charm, but I don't need it anymore.
> 
> For your 92mm fans I'd recommend the noctua fans; although I will warn you, they're pricy:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608005
> 
> Wow, they JUST ran out of stock as well....


I am running a 770 in my build with a 550W - it's easily doable. Sure it depends what components you are running but for single GPU setups 520W should be just fine unless you do massive overclocking.


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firg*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm moving up from an SG05 to a Node 304 for the extra HDD mounting space and a less noisy PSU (an SFX powerful enough to run a gaming rig is not quiet).
> 
> Pics of my current SFF gaming rig, opened up in all its messy and congested glory below. Not a single shred of spare space in that rig... which is why I'm all the more amazed that the CPU temperatures hang around 40C under load when it's all together. I guess that single 120mm intake pushes a fair whack of air through with the positive pressure design.
> 
> Still, I really can't find space to cram another 3.5" HDD in there:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Node 304 and Seasonic fanless PSU arrive tomorrow! Build pics to follow over the next couple of days. Only uncertainty is adjust the position of the PSU so the 160mm length doesn't clash with the long card cooler.


I tried my PSU this way but didn't care for it because of the PSU dumping its exhaust right to the GPU - what are your GPU load temps while benching/gaming?

Most PSUs of higher quality I know don't output a lot of heat but just seemed wrong to not use the side vent designed for PSU exhaust.


----------



## firg

Thanks Eidi and .theMetal!

*rmart003*, I am extremely happy with the AXP-100. With its stock 100mm slim fan it was still quite quiet during office work and held at about 30C over ambient under prime95 (albeit in an SG05). I decided to move over to a larger fan due to the speed range: My motherboard could only regulate the stock 100mm fan down to about 900RPM which was still audible when doing office work to my ears. In comparison the Scythe Kama can be dropped down to about 450RPM under general office work and web browsing and still maintain very good temperatures. Even under Prime95 the Kama only goes up to 900RPM to maintain a delta of 30C, where it is very quiet - the sound is of air moving as opposed to any kind of mechanical noise. I would highly recommend that fan for those who dislike beige.

Looking at that specific PSU, the really thick ATX24 & CPU+12V cables are already beyond where the GPU card would extend to. The only ones that could clash are just thin power for PCI-E or SATA etc, so in the inch or so available you should be easily able to bend them 90 degrees and up out the way.

Before you go out and buy it however, I wanted to touch on what you said to *Zebeyo*. The overall Wattage of the PSU isn't really what you want to look at to know if you can use a powerful PCI-E GPU, what you want to look at is how many amps the +12V line can supply on a single rail. Unfortunately, you linked to the fan a second time instead of your PSU, could you advise me which PSU you currently have?

edit: *xyexz*, I saw your reply after I posted. The PSU is a fanless model, so it does not dump heat out that side into the GPU. Instead the heat rises up into the clear air stream I set up and is whisked out the back of the case. If anything it would be drawing fresh air in from the GPU side.. although I'm not totally convinced the convection of the PSU's rising heat could really create a pressure drop able to compete with the GPU's blower intake for air enough to starve it. I assume it just leeches off the spillover from the GPU pulling air in from the side intake. I did not set up an air duct to the GPU fan in the hopes that this would happen.

GPU temps: 10C above ambient when web browsing (about 10% GPU utilization reported for firefox), 45C above ambient under MSI Kombustor stress with mild OC and TDP power target increased. To be honest I usually set the fan curve to a conservative speed, as the vast majority of games I play can hit my vsync of 120Hz/FPS and the card doesn't need to push its TDP above 100%. Metro Last Light being the exception. The GTX660 at 1080p is not so good for that - only about 40FPS. So I play that one with headphones on I can set the fan to aggressive and allow the card to go full tilt... granted the blower was clearly making a racket whenever I take the headphones off.


----------



## Nivaku

@rmart003,

You linked the fan twice, can you link the PSU that your using?

Are there any bad personal reviews from people here on using SILVERSTONE Strider Plus ST50F-P?


----------



## rmart003

WOOPS, I was quite drowsy this morning... (or last night) anyway, here's the link:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151094
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> I think you posted the same link twice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running a 770 in my build with a 550W - it's easily doable. Sure it depends what components you are running but for single GPU setups 520W should be just fine unless you do massive overclocking.


Apart from wanting to OC my GPU, I currently have my 4670k OC @ 4.3ghz, you still think I'll be able to handle it?

Anyway, can anyone please offer a suggestion from my post above?


----------



## kimsamghs

Sorry it is my first time building a computer. How can i get an even shorter ram than the vengeance low profiles?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmart003*
> 
> You know, you should try to do these type of things yourself. Just saying.
> 
> The PSU is fine, you have a lot of head room, and the Hyper 212 does fit but you might want to consider putting a fan on a pull configuration because it conflicts with any of the drive cages you'll have.
> 
> Also, that RAM won't fit with the Hyper 212, it's too tall.


----------



## theonedub

He must not have seen the LP, those sticks should fit fine.

If you were wondering, they also make half height RAM that is even shorter- but you wont need those.


----------



## rmart003

theonedub,

Yeah, but a majority of the time people refer to the tall-looking Vengeance RAM.


----------



## rmart003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimsamghs*
> 
> Sorry it is my first time building a computer. How can i get an even shorter ram than the vengeance low profiles?


No problem, welcome to the master race









You can get the low profile version which just means that its shorter or you can get G.Skill RAM that's usually low profile.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightEyesD*
> 
> *Motherboard:* Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
> 
> I was going to go for an FM2 AMD-based ASRock board, but then I found out that this Intel-based Asus one includes Bluetooth.


if you are planning any kind fo gaming without a discrete card then go FM2, get the F2A85XN-WIFI, it has Bluetooth on it.


----------



## firg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmart003*
> 
> WOOPS, I was quite drowsy this morning... (or last night) anyway, here's the link:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151094


That PSU is rated for 40A on the +12V rail.

The 12V recommendations of leading nVidia cards:

GeForce GTX TITAN - 38A
GeForce GTX 780 - 42A
GeForce GTX 770 - 42A
GeForce GTX 760 - 30A

If it was a less impressive brand I'd recommend changing PSU, but because it's a Seasonic, and they make very high quality products I believe the PSU should OK.

However, if you would like peace of mind please list all the components of your system and I'll calculate your 'worst case scenario' total amp draw on the 12V line based upon their max wattage ratings. Please include things like optical drives, HDD, and fans as these all draw on the +12V line.

More progress pics on my build

One of the major heatsinks in my fanless PSU was situated directly beneith the 3.5" HDD, seen here once the outer HDD cage is removed:



This meant that 1. the 3.5" HDD was being directly heated and 2. air flow over that area was almost nonexistant to clear the heat from that heatsink.

The solution was a relatively simple one: swap around the 3.5" HDD and 2.5" SSD in the hanger. As you can see below the 3.5" HDD now hangs over empty air/PSU shell, and there is a clear airflow path for heat rising from the large heatsink.



Grounding

Can you see a problem with the image below?



The answer is the empty screw holes that would have been used to mount the PSU if it was put in the standard way round. These, along with the PSU contact with the metal base of the case would have been a grounding path for the exterior of the case to the mains power earth.

However, because it was not screwed in, and was instead stuck down with sticky pads, the *only* grounding path for the case was through the motherboard mounting screws, and back up the ATX24 harness - not at all ideal. One can build up a large charge walking around then discharge onto the case when turning it on. I did not want that passing through my motherboard.

The solution:



30A fuse wire and 2 more sticky pads with a 90 degree turn.



Metal to metal contact now made between the PSU shell and the computer case.

PS: I am not an electrician. If anyone has seen these last 2 images and is currently cringing about future disaster please speak up. Thanks!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diazalon*
> 
> Hmm ok the place I'm getting it from doesn't have any z87 itx mobo.
> I guess I could go with the asus p8z77-I delux and a 3770k.
> Any psu that would fit from this list? http://www.bestbuycomputers.com.sg/files/pl.pdf
> So the x40 will fit with the msi gtx770 gaming?
> The only reason I want the x40 is because as you can see from the list they don't have any good air coolers....
> So to change the parts:
> Gigabyte h87 itx -> asus p8z77-I delux
> CPU 4770k -> 3770k
> Cooler kraken x40? Will the havik 140 or the NH-U14S fit?
> Psu -> maybe the sfx 450w from silverstone?
> EDIT: I just found a fanless 520w platinum from seasonic maybe go with that?


yes, P8z77-i Deluxe is still great! no problem if youre going ivy or haswell (or even sandy, lol). You could go abit cheaper if you swap your processor to 3570k, im not stopping you to go with an i7 though.

Havik 140 and U14-S should fit, and I personally think both are good coolers, unless youre going to do 4.6++ghz clock. Also, I doubt the x40 will fit. If it will fit, it is possible that the radiator will touch the pcb of your graphics card. _Better safe than sorry._ Other CPU coolers to mention in your pricelist: TPC 812, Hyper 212+ (just add another fan), antec h20 620 and 920, Phanteks TC14PE check this link

450w SFX psu might not be able to power your graphics card and processor. Try at least 550w PSU. do you have return policy there? you can try Seasonic S12II 620w (this should fit) and FSP aurum (not sure if it would fit)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimsamghs*
> 
> Hi It's my first time here and i am indeed building a comp with fractal node 304. Just wanted to ask if my components will fit/integrate well without any problems:
> 
> 1. cpu: 3770k
> 2. case: fractal node 304
> 3. psu: corsair cx500
> 4. gpu: asus gtx 660 direct CU II
> 5. memory: corsair vengeance 8gb (4x2gb) ddr 1600 LP
> 6. mobo: gigabyte z77n-wifi
> 7. ssd: samsung 840 120gb
> 8. coolermaster hyper evo 212
> 
> i'm really worried about psu & gpu fitting as well as cooler fitting with mobo.
> 
> let me know if this is ok before I proceed.


youll have problems with your mobo and cpu cooler. unless you want to use single fan that is positioned sideways. if it is possible, go look for an asus itx motherboard, or go with AIO coolers (antec kuhler 620, corsair h60) if youre staying with the gigabyte motherboard.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firg*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> After flipping the PSU I found the internal cable was the perfect length to snake round in between the CPU cooler and the PSU to the usual input. Unfortunately the 3 prong plug was the wrong way up by this point and due to the sideways extension style used I did not have enough slack to rotate it. If you are using an AIO watercooling CPU cooler, or something aircooled but smaller like the Noctua NH-9i or stock intel HSF you will have no problem running the cable. Alternatively if you are using a different model of PSU which does not have the 3-prong input at the extreme far end then you will also be able to use the standard internal cable exit. Here is a picture where you can see that I routed my internal power cable out of the watercooling tube access port above the GPU. It doesn't look as smart... but from where I sit I can't see that part of the case so it doesn't bother me.


I didnt know that the internal power cable is still that long to the point it will still reach the psu socket when we flip the PSU. I will try that once more if I will remove everything inside the node 304. not sure how to fix your grounding issue though, might post that on other section to further get some help!


----------



## rmart003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firg*
> 
> That PSU is rated for 40A on the +12V rail.
> 
> The 12V recommendations of leading nVidia cards:
> 
> GeForce GTX TITAN - 38A
> GeForce GTX 780 - 42A
> GeForce GTX 770 - 42A
> GeForce GTX 760 - 30A
> 
> If it was a less impressive brand I'd recommend changing PSU, but because it's a Seasonic, and they make very high quality products I believe the PSU should OK.
> 
> However, if you would like peace of mind please list all the components of your system and I'll calculate your 'worst case scenario' total amp draw on the 12V line based upon their max wattage ratings. Please include things like optical drives, HDD, and fans as these all draw on the +12V line.


Gee thanks







,
here's my PC specs, the problem is that I don't have those parts at the moment because I am contemplating which CPU cooler would be best while trying to keep the noise levels as low as possible.... (as I've mentioned above, I don't know whether I should keep my hyper 212+ with a pull config with a single GT AP-15 and replace the 140mm case fan with a noctua one vs an H80i with a push/pull config with two GT AP-15s). Here is my build:

*CPU:* Intel 4670k @4.3ghz
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z87E
*HDDs:* Samsung TB @ 7200RPM + Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD
*Memory:* 2x4GB Corsair XMS3 @1600MHz
*Fans:* 1 single GT AP-15 + 1 Noctua NF-P14 (or another GT AP 15)
*GPU:* GTX 770 2GB (either Gigabyte WF or EVGA ACX, I still haven't decided)


----------



## firg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmart003*
> 
> Here is my build:
> 
> *CPU:* Intel 4670k @4.3ghz
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z87E
> *HDDs:* Samsung TB @ 7200RPM + Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD
> *Memory:* 2x4GB Corsair XMS3 @1600MHz
> *Fans:* 1 single GT AP-15 + 1 Noctua NF-P14 (or another GT AP 15)
> *GPU:* GTX 770 2GB (either Gigabyte WF or EVGA ACX, I still haven't decided)


Well I don't have any input on your CPU cooler choice I'm afraid, but I'll do what I can to help on the PSU:

*CPU:* Intel 4670k @4.3ghz TPD = 84W. It all depends on your particular chip but to get to your desired 4.3GHz OC lets add in a 30W overhead = 114W. 114W @ 12V = 9.5A

*HDDs:* Samsung TB @ 7200RPM + Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD Approx 12W for the HDD and 2W for the SSD = 14W. 14W @ 12V = ~1.2A

*Fans:* 1 single GT AP-15 + 1 Noctua NF-P14 (or another GT AP 15) I'll work off the assumption of 1 CPU fan and 1 exit fan, plus the 2 intake fans in a Node304. 6W per fan = 24W total. 24W @ 12V = 2A

*GPU:* GTX 770 2GB TPD is 230W, considering they allow you to use up to 110% TPD when overclocking lets give ourselves headroom and go for 255W. 255W @ 12V = 21.25A

So, lets total up the draw on the +12V line: 9.5 + 1.2 + 2 + 21.25 = 33.95A

Your current Seasonic PSU is rated for 40A on a single +12V rail, so you are OK. The 6A headroom also gives your PSU space to degrade with age over the next few years.

The reason nVidia quote higher figures are for people who have either lower quality PSU's, a power hungry OC'ed AMD CPU (could begin the match the GPU in power draw!), or lots of optical drives and HDD which at ~1A each do begin to add up.


----------



## rmart003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firg*
> 
> Well I don't have any input on your CPU cooler choice I'm afraid, but I'll do what I can to help on the PSU:
> 
> *CPU:* Intel 4670k @4.3ghz TPD = 84W. It all depends on your particular chip but to get to your desired 4.3GHz OC lets add in a 30W overhead = 114W. 114W @ 12V = 9.5A
> 
> *HDDs:* Samsung TB @ 7200RPM + Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD Approx 12W for the HDD and 2W for the SSD = 14W. 14W @ 12V = ~1.2A
> 
> *Fans:* 1 single GT AP-15 + 1 Noctua NF-P14 (or another GT AP 15) I'll work off the assumption of 1 CPU fan and 1 exit fan, plus the 2 intake fans in a Node304. 6W per fan = 24W total. 24W @ 12V = 2A
> 
> *GPU:* GTX 770 2GB TPD is 230W, considering they allow you to use up to 110% TPD when overclocking lets give ourselves headroom and go for 255W. 255W @ 12V = 21.25A
> 
> So, lets total up the draw on the +12V line: 9.5 + 1.2 + 2 + 21.25 = 33.95A
> 
> Your current Seasonic PSU is rated for 40A on a single +12V rail, so you are OK. The 6A headroom also gives your PSU space to degrade with age over the next few years.
> 
> The reason nVidia quote higher figures are for people who have either lower quality PSU's, a power hungry OC'ed AMD CPU (could begin the match the GPU in power draw!), or lots of optical drives and HDD which at ~1A each do begin to add up.










Thank you so much firg! I understand power supplies better too. You saved me from spending an extra $90 bucks. THANKS


----------



## mucinex1029

PSUs don't degrade with age over the years, and you don't need all the amperage to be on one rail. Wattage is what matters, not amperage, as PSUs use other rails to supply power to components as well. Regardless, you will be fine with a good 400W PSU with the above setup.


----------



## firg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mucinex1029*
> 
> PSUs don't degrade with age over the years, and you don't need all the amperage to be on one rail. Wattage is what matters, not amperage, as PSUs use other rails to supply power to components as well. Regardless, you will be fine with a good 400W PSU with the above setup.


Hi *mucinex1029*. I was calculating the amperage on the 12V rail only, using components that draw on the +12V line. I agree that the 5V and 3V rails are also important, but since the question was based around a powerful GPU the draw on +12V (along with ODD, HDD and fans) needed to be addressed.

Regarding aging and degradation, it is the capacitors within the PSU's that degrade with age, especially when hot. Over time this reduces the ability of the PSU to provide clean power at its highest rated values.

Seasonic is a very high quality brand who have likely sourced caps from a high quality manufacturer, so its not like this is a £20 special included with a cheap case.

Nevertheless, I thought *rmart003* should be made aware that in 5 years or so (i.e. a typical platform upgrade cycle for a gaming PC) he should not count on his PSU still putting out the full whack. Then again, things may be more efficient by that point and he can keep on rocking his seasonic.

If you'd like to learn more about PSUs, have a read of Jonny Guru's reviews. His Death of a Gutless Wonder reviews are very informative on what is wrong (and dangerous) with extremely cheap PSU's.


----------



## wallyw

Apologies as I'm sure this has been asked before but I'm using this case for a NAS/htpc. It will have an i7 with onboard graphics, an asus h77 itx board and 5 hard drives. I won't be overclocking or using a discrete graphics card. What would be a cheap and quiet power supply that would fit well? I doubt I would need more than 300W if even that. Thanks!


----------



## Dyaems

@ firg

OT: what happens if the total amperage of a rig goes higher than the PSU rated? sorry for bad english!


----------



## firg

*wallyw*, the Seasonic G360 is a low wattage and high quality PSU that will give you years of good service, for about $55.

If you want to spend a bit less you can still get a good PSU, you just need to spend time to do your research: A lot of big name brands like Corsair/XFX etc do not make their own PSU's - a 3rd party OEM makes them and they are then branded. Seasonic themselves do OEM manufacture some of the PSU's for Corsair etc, so have a look at This comprehensive review database. The OEM column will tell you who has actually manufactured the PSU you are thinking of buying. Follow the review links from that database and you should get a proper in depth test of your PSU of interest (disassembly to check component quality, stress test, line noise etc) and you can buy with confidence.

On the other hand if that is a whole load of effort and the ~$20 saving isn't worth it to you, just grab the Seasonic G360!

*Dyaems*, A good quality PSU will be able to exceed its rated wattage a little at the expense of cap lifespan. If it gets too much there are protection circuits built in which will shut down the PSU.

Be aware - a cheap and terrible $20 PSU often does not have many safety features and can even catch fire if overrated. Another plug here for the Death of a Gutless Wonder review series that explain why this happens.


----------



## RadicalHelix

For anyone trying to pick a PSU for the Node 304, there are a few items that may of be on interest to you.

First off, Seasonic now has a 750W G Series for anyone that has taken a cue from Jeremy Clarkson, "MOAR POWAH!"

Secondly, the 650W is on sale on Newegg right now (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151118) for $59.99 after $15 MIR using coupon code EMCXMXP44. Looks like this deal is good through August 12th. I saw this morning that Johnny Guru did a review on the 650W a week ago - http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=348

The beauty of the G series is that they will fit in the Node 304 with a long graphics card without any modifications necessary. They are gold rated and pretty quiet too.


----------



## pack66

@RadicalHelix: I see by your signature that you have a Maximus ROG VI Impact. How do you like it? Also, I have a 7920 that is 11.22" long, will that PSU interfere with my card?

*edit for clarity.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pack66*
> 
> @RadicalHelix: I see by your signature that you have a Maximus ROG VI Impact. How do you like it? Also, I have a 7920 that is 11.22" long, will that PSU interfere with my card?
> 
> *edit for clarity.


im using a 12 inches graphics card and it fits inside the node 304 with a seasonic G550, since g650 has a two non-modular 6+2pin, it should perfectly fit inside.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/800_100#post_20410600

backreading also helps. not only you get to see nice pics, there are alot of pics and info for you to see which x fits y.


----------



## RadicalHelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pack66*
> 
> @RadicalHelix: I see by your signature that you have a Maximus ROG VI Impact. How do you like it? Also, I have a 7920 that is 11.22" long, will that PSU interfere with my card?
> 
> *edit for clarity.


If you look at it again, you'll see it's a proposed rig









I'm still waiting for the board to hit the market like most everyone else.


----------



## wallyw

can anyone recommend a cooler for a 3770k that will work for a box with 5 3.5" hard drives? I'll be using an asus P8h77-i board. I was hoping for a 212+ but apparently you lose HD mounts with that?

and thanks for the help above. I went with the Seasonic G360.


----------



## Nivaku

Does anyone know if a push/pull config will fit if I use an H80i?


----------



## diazalon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> yes, P8z77-i Deluxe is still great! no problem if youre going ivy or haswell (or even sandy, lol). You could go abit cheaper if you swap your processor to 3570k, im not stopping you to go with an i7 though.
> 
> Havik 140 and U14-S should fit, and I personally think both are good coolers, unless youre going to do 4.6++ghz clock. Also, I doubt the x40 will fit. If it will fit, it is possible that the radiator will touch the pcb of your graphics card. _Better safe than sorry._ Other CPU coolers to mention in your pricelist: TPC 812, Hyper 212+ (just add another fan), antec h20 620 and 920, Phanteks TC14PE check this link
> 
> 450w SFX psu might not be able to power your graphics card and processor. Try at least 550w PSU. do you have return policy there? you can try Seasonic S12II 620w (this should fit) and FSP aurum (not sure if it would fit)
> youll have problems with your mobo and cpu cooler. unless you want to use single fan that is positioned sideways. if it is possible, go look for an asus itx motherboard, or go with AIO coolers (antec kuhler 620, corsair h60) if youre staying with the gigabyte motherboard.
> I didnt know that the internal power cable is still that long to the point it will still reach the psu socket when we flip the PSU. I will try that once more if I will remove everything inside the node 304. not sure how to fix your grounding issue though, might post that on other section to further get some help!


Thanks alot! I think I'll go with the phanteks or the 212 evo + nf-f12. Does co'ing help that much? Should I just get 4670 + h87? Can I fit the fanless 520w from seasonic? And yes I have return so if anything fails or whatever in 3 years I can replace


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivaku*
> 
> Does anyone know if a push/pull config will fit if I use an H80i?


Check this post, though he's only using push for H80i, but he said push-pull would fit no problem, lots of pics

http://www.overclock.net/t/1367018/titanode/0_100


----------



## pack66

@dyaem: Thanks for the clarification. Earlier I had searched through some of your posts, having read them when you posted, but I failed to find them during search for some reason.

@radical: Got it. I'm considering both the ROG and the Deluxe. Not sure if the ROG is worth the extra money to me. I want to o/c, but not sure if I'm smart enough to use it to its potential, when all I really want to do is just get a little more performance for not much effort.

@frack0: Thanks for that link...exactly what I was looking for with regard to H80i information.


----------



## rmart003

I grabbed this from another thread... here are the pics:

http://cdn.overclock.net/e/e9/e96dca55_2013-02-0116.15.37.jpeg

http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c0/c0abb054_2013-02-0316.29.20.jpeg

http://cdn.overclock.net/9/93/930e4ef4_2013-02-0316.30.33.jpeg

This is where they're from:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1144409/h80-h80i-h90-h100-h100i-h110-case-compatibility-thread-page-1-for-full-listings/570


----------



## Nivaku

Cool thanks rmart003 and pack66


----------



## Tritanium

Here's my finished build!

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($243.16 @ DirectCanada)
*CPU Cooler:* Xigmatek Dark Knight II SD1283 Night Hawk Edition 89.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($49.23 @ Newegg Canada)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($165.50 @ Vuugo)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($69.99 @ Memory Express)
*Storage:* Mushkin 240GB mSATA Solid State Disk ($189.98 @ NCIX)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card ($289.99 @ NCIX)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($89.99 @ Memory Express)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Plus 500W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($70.25 @ DirectCanada)
*Monitor:* Asus VS248H-P 24.0" Monitor ($169.00 @ Canada Computers)
*Mouse:* SteelSeries Sensei RAW Wired Laser Mouse ($59.83 @ Amazon Canada)
*Total:* $1396.92
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-08 16:18 EDT-0400)_











My power supply seems to be a little on the loud side though and I'm wondering if anyone has changed the fan out in that model for a quieter one. Other than that everything seems to be running really good.


----------



## .theMetal

That looks good tritanium, what kind of temps are you seeing? any overclocking yet?

Also I wouldn't personally suggest changing out the fan on the power supply unless you can guarantee the new fan moves as much or more air than the existing fan. there is a reason it is that loud, to keep the supply cool. its really not one of those things you want to risk.

fiery power supplies are never a good thing.


----------



## Tritanium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> That looks good tritanium, what kind of temps are you seeing? any overclocking yet?
> 
> Also I wouldn't personally suggest changing out the fan on the power supply unless you can guarantee the new fan moves as much or more air than the existing fan. there is a reason it is that loud, to keep the supply cool. its really not one of those things you want to risk.
> 
> fiery power supplies are never a good thing.


Haven't done any overclocking yet, and apparently the steelseries drivers on windows 8.1 cause it to not boot, so it is currently trying to repair itself making it difficult to get temps. When it was idling though the cpu and gpu were around 30 I think and maybe between 50-60 after playing some games both on the gpu and cpu - a lot better than my other build that idles at 50.

I have found some more problems with the build as well: one of the front fans doesn't come on at 5v, and the gpu is a little louder at idle than I would like.

What would you recommend for a silent psu? Preferably at least semi modular and a fan that doesn't turn on at idle or one without a fan at all (I saw some of the seasonic ones earlier in the thread without a fan). Also, does anyone know of a really quiet gpu? preferably a 7950 or maybe a 760.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Geomancer

Whilst I have never used one, according to SPCR the ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II is apparently quite quiet.
The DirectCU II cooler is the cherry on top, making it the coolest and quietest high-end graphics card we've ever tested that wasn't using third party cooling. In our low airflow video card test system, on full synthetic load, the GPU stabilized at a comfortable 73°C with a total system noise level of just 16 [email protected]


----------



## RadicalHelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tritanium*
> 
> Haven't done any overclocking yet, and apparently the steelseries drivers on windows 8.1 cause it to not boot, so it is currently trying to repair itself making it difficult to get temps. When it was idling though the cpu and gpu were around 30 I think and maybe between 50-60 after playing some games both on the gpu and cpu - a lot better than my other build that idles at 50.
> 
> I have found some more problems with the build as well: one of the front fans doesn't come on at 5v, and the gpu is a little louder at idle than I would like.
> 
> What would you recommend for a silent psu? Preferably at least semi modular and a fan that doesn't turn on at idle or one without a fan at all (I saw some of the seasonic ones earlier in the thread without a fan). Also, does anyone know of a really quiet gpu? preferably a 7950 or maybe a 760.
> 
> Thanks for your help


If I was you, I'd get the Seasonic G 650W. It's on sale and has a mail in rebate on Newegg.ca as well (see one of my previous posts about the US deal). It's semi modular, the only hardwired cables are the 24 pin ATX, the 4+4 pin EPS and 2x 6+2 pin PCI-E. You will have access to all modular connectors below the graphics card. It's what I'm using myself, it's very quiet.

If you don't mind removing the PSU bracket/modding your case a little, the Seasonic XP series is awesome. Since it's fully modular and 160mm, it will not fit without some work.


----------



## Tritanium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadicalHelix*
> 
> If I was you, I'd get the Seasonic G 650W. It's on sale and has a mail in rebate on Newegg.ca as well (see one of my previous posts about the US deal). It's semi modular, the only hardwired cables are the 24 pin ATX, the 4+4 pin EPS and 2x 6+2 pin PCI-E. You will have access to all modular connectors below the graphics card. It's what I'm using myself, it's very quiet.
> 
> If you don't mind removing the PSU bracket/modding your case a little, the Seasonic XP series is awesome. Since it's fully modular and 160mm, it will not fit without some work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geomancer*
> 
> Whilst I have never used one, according to SPCR the ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II is apparently quite quiet.
> The DirectCU II cooler is the cherry on top, making it the coolest and quietest high-end graphics card we've ever tested that wasn't using third party cooling. In our low airflow video card test system, on full synthetic load, the GPU stabilized at a comfortable 73°C with a total system noise level of just 16 [email protected]


Thanks for the suggestions! I think I will go with the Asus 670 after reading the review you linked and listening to the load noise on tomshardware. I think I am going to mod a noctua nf-f12 fan into the psu to make it quieter and hopefully that will be sufficient cooling wise, if not then I will upgrade to a seasonic psu.


----------



## Mopar63

Okay a bit back we were talking about some of the larger video cards and the Node. I had mentioned that my Sapphire 7970 Vapor-X was very noisy in the prodigy or Node case. Today I have the 7970 in my Node for some other testing and wanted to explore this so I pulled out the side filter.





As you can see if the filter is in there would be contact with some of the shrouding for sure. It would be minor but I figure the fan vibration through that contact would be the cause of the noise. Considering the layout on the Prodigy I am willing to bet the issue is the same.

For the Node though I found an answer. I removed the filter that comes with the case and am now using a Demciflex filter to cover the area. The result is a near silent GPU now. This provides full filtering and if I back lit the area would also give a kind of window. The Demciflex has the effect of looking like a tinted glass when looking through it with a lit back source. I can see this being used on a Prodigy panel with the side cutout or even a glass side panel with the glass removed.


----------



## .theMetal

Nice work mopar, I'm going to get your suggestion/research into the OP.


----------



## rmart003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Okay a bit back we were talking about some of the larger video cards and the Node. I had mentioned that my Sapphire 7970 Vapor-X was very noisy in the prodigy or Node case. Today I have the 7970 in my Node for some other testing and wanted to explore this so I pulled out the side filter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see if the filter is in there would be contact with some of the shrouding for sure. It would be minor but I figure the fan vibration through that contact would be the cause of the noise. Considering the layout on the Prodigy I am willing to bet the issue is the same.
> 
> For the Node though I found an answer. I removed the filter that comes with the case and am now using a Demciflex filter to cover the area. The result is a near silent GPU now. This provides full filtering and if I back lit the area would also give a kind of window. The Demciflex has the effect of looking like a tinted glass when looking through it with a lit back source. I can see this being used on a Prodigy panel with the side cutout or even a glass side panel with the glass removed.


Can you please link me to the demciflex filter you used? I would love to use this on my case. I also had the same problem but I fixed it by seating the card as far away from the filter as possible.


----------



## Mopar63

I used the filter for the Corsair 400R.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33184


----------



## covert ash

So I swore to myself that I would NOT upgrade anything further in my rig this year, and purposefully took to a break away from OCN, and other computing related forums. Sadly, once a hardware enthusiast, always a hardware enthusiast.









Flash forward to yesterday afternoon, I happened to check that the NJ Micro Center got back in stock a single GTX 780 SKU, and it was the EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX. While not the one I wanted in particular, since I wanted a blower style cooler like my existing GTX 670, suppressing the upgrade bug had taken its toll. A quick trip later, and I was $700 poorer, but felt like a kid on Christmas day again!









Now on to the main point of this post.

Last night, while putting the card through its paces inside the Node 304, everything seemed to play much better and smoother, but was noticeably louder (contrary to the quick reading I did about the ACX cooler being louder). The final straw that broke the camel's back was when I loaded the mother of all games, Crysis 3. I had just made it to the dome level (I know, I haven't played much at all), and all of a sudden the fan speed started to really take off. I checked the GPU temps and they were in the high 70's C, well on its way towards the 80's C.

That's when I realized my mistake (well, technically there were a few







). With my GTX 670, which had a blower style fan, I had slightly better temps running the rear CPU fan as an intake (pulling air from the outside and pushing it through the H50 radiator) rather than exhaust. The problem was that now that the GTX 780 is using the ACX cooler, not much of the hot air is expelled out the back anymore. Sure enough, when I went to take the Node's panel off, it was VERY warm to the touch on all sides!







First mistake.

Second mistake. Remember when I mentioned I took a break? It turns out, that I had neglected to perform any maintenance on my system since around December of last year, when I finally said I was done with my rig.







Once I removed the fan, I was greeted to the pleasant sight of a huge wall of dust. I didn't take any pictures of it, but rest assured it was that sticky hard to remove kind, and was a pain to remove.









Third mistake. While assembling everything together, somehow I managed to disconnect one of my front intake Noctua fans. Once I realized that (this morning), NOW everything seems to be running extremely well.







Crysis 3, now hovers in the mid 60's C!

I'm happy to say that the upgrade has been quite noticeable, especially playing at 1440p. Although, there are still some games that do make the framerates drop below 60 fps, I can now enable a number of options that would have otherwise tanked the GTX 670. Also, at idle, the 780 actually uses a few less watts than the 670 (70W average, versus 74W) - not bad considering the performance difference at full load! And overall, now that the exhaust fan is in the right place, the system is actually quieter now even with the Node's fan speed turned to High (unlike the previous fan configuration).









It feels good to be back. (Thanks for reading my memoir!







)

Of course, the obligatory pics:


----------



## rmart003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> I used the filter for the Corsair 400R.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33184


Also, do the dimensions match the side panel? If so, that's an odd coincidence









EDIT: I measured the side panel of both the 400R side panel Demciflex filter and the side filter from the Node 304 and almost match perfectly







I shall be adding this to my rig (for aesthetic purposes







).


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> For the Node though I found an answer. I removed the filter that comes with the case and am now using a Demciflex filter to cover the area. The result is a near silent GPU now. This provides full filtering and if I back lit the area would also give a kind of window. The Demciflex has the effect of looking like a tinted glass when looking through it with a lit back source. I can see this being used on a Prodigy panel with the side cutout or even a glass side panel with the glass removed.


I somewhat agree with this, I think it is also the same thing with the grills at the back of the node 304. "Somewhat" because I didn't actually did it with my node 304 yet, currently my PC parts are all outside my node 304 because I am planning to fit an X650 inside it. The modular cables are really long so I removed everything first. I should have bought a G650 but no one is selling here.

What I noticed when everything is outside the case, I barely hear anything from the 7970 Lightning BE and the twin Scythe Kama flow 2 fans from my Antec Kuhler 620 while gaming. when everything is cramped up inside, I can hear some low-pitched noise that is similar with 



 video but its alot lower noise like this. Not really sure if that noise came from vibration, but its possible.

While on the 7970, it is silent, even at 50% fan running, compared when the 7970 is inside the node 304, at 43% fan speed onwards, the fans tend to get noisy.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> For the Node though I found an answer. I removed the filter that comes with the case and am now using a Demciflex filter to cover the area. The result is a near silent GPU now. This provides full filtering and if I back lit the area would also give a kind of window. The Demciflex has the effect of looking like a tinted glass when looking through it with a lit back source. I can see this being used on a Prodigy panel with the side cutout or even a glass side panel with the glass removed.


I somewhat agree with this, I think it is also the same thing with the grills at the back of the node 304. "Somewhat" because I didn't actually did it with my node 304 yet, currently my PC parts are all outside my node 304 because I am planning to fit an X650 inside it. The modular cables are really long so I removed everything first. I should have bought a G650 but no one is selling here.

What I noticed when everything is outside the case, I barely hear anything from the 7970 Lightning BE and the twin Scythe Kama flow 2 fans from my Antec Kuhler 620 while gaming. when everything is cramped up inside, I can hear some low-pitched noise that is similar with 



 video but its alot lower noise like this. Not really sure if that noise came from vibration, but its possible.

While on the 7970, it is silent, even at 50% fan running, compared when the 7970 is inside the node 304, at 43% fan speed onwards, the fans tend to get noisy.


----------



## oligophagy

With my Node, I think the side vent for the PSU is actually taking air in. If I hold a tissue next to it, it gets sucked flush to the case. Not as strongly as with the GPU vent but still. I guess he fan in the power supply just doesn't push hard enough to overcome the evidently excellent front to back airflow?

Anyone else dealt with this? Probably going to get a demciflex filter to cover the vent, but knowing my PSU is dumping into the case is a little unsatisfying. I wonder if just sticking another fan between the PSU and the vent is anything other than overkill. Really wish the PSU bracket was just a kind of shroud or something that went right up to the inner side of the case...


----------



## Dyaems

I tried putting a tissue paper before on the side PSU vent before, and it falls down. lol... I'm using G550 that time.


----------



## oligophagy

Yeah, it's pretty weak but definitely a net intake, and I've got a G650 so we should be in the same boat. A whole tissue falls down under its own weight but a tearing off a small square works. Mainly I'm just concerned about all the dust that's gonna find its way in. Already ordered a demciflex filter.


----------



## Zebeyo

All this talk about the DEMCiflex filter gives me an itch







I must say though, that I do not really think my GPU cooler touches the case at all. It is fairly silent except for when I'm folding 100% and fans are running at 70% with the GPU at 65degC.

The case fans on the other hand are controlled by the Maximus VI Impact (it has 3 case fan headers + CPU fan - absolutely amazing for an ITX board) and seems to run fairly loud. I suspect it might be due to the CPU cooler not being too efficient and thus the mobo speeding up the case fans to compensate, so I might have to replace the CPU fan. But for now I just got a package with some Enermax T.B. Silence to replace the case fans. I was happy to find that despite some of the reviews I read, the 140mm does indeed come with the batwing design which I have great experience with from a former build that went practically silent with 4 120mm batwings rather than 2 120mm Antec-branded OEM case fans.


----------



## sgtpretty

Hey guys. Anyone had any experience with the Corsair TX550m? Bought the case today, but can't fit my Corsair AX750 in there, my GTX 570 just covers half of the first plug that i need to use for the PCI-E connectors.

I also considered the Silverstone st50f-p but i read that it was loud, and that the cables are quite bad quality - any comments on this?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtpretty*
> 
> Hey guys. Anyone had any experience with the Corsair TX550m? Bought the case today, but can't fit my Corsair AX750 in there, my GTX 570 just covers half of the first plug that i need to use for the PCI-E connectors.
> 
> I also considered the Silverstone st50f-p but i read that it was loud, and that the cables are quite bad quality - any comments on this?


If you are looking to save some cash, you could take a screw driver and remove the bracket that holds the psu in place. then you can slide the psu over quite a ways and have plenty of room for your plugs.

Then go buy some velcro or 3m picture hanging strips and mount the psu down with those. (trust me it won't go any where)

as far as the tx550m, I've personally never used or read about it. I couldn't give you a good answer on that one.


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Updates to my build

Installed a Gemin II S524 CPU cooler and got -10° C off idle temps.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







But now my hdd caddy won't fit, so I need another solution for my storage drives.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Temporary Solution is to use the styrofoam from the S524 to layer between the drives. But it wrecks the airflow.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Need some advise on the storage drives placement and stuff, because all that comes to mind is to do a saw/file of the disk caddy so that it fits.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> Updates to my build
> 
> Installed a Gemin II S524 CPU cooler and got -10° C off idle temps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now my hdd caddy won't fit, so I need another solution for my storage drives.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temporary Solution is to use the styrofoam from the S524 to layer between the drives. But it wrecks the airflow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need some advise on the storage drives placement and stuff, because all that comes to mind is to do a saw/file of the disk caddy so that it fits.


So to me it looks like the drive cage is just barely touching the heatsink, is that right?

If so you could take some side cutters or tin snips and just snip the corner off of the drive cages. if you can find a good strong pair it should only take a few seconds of work.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oligophagy*
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty weak but definitely a net intake, and I've got a G650 so we should be in the same boat. A whole tissue falls down under its own weight but a tearing off a small square works. Mainly I'm just concerned about all the dust that's gonna find its way in. Already ordered a demciflex filter.


Yeah, I remember placing the vent with a square of 1-ply tissue paper but if fell down. I actually am using a silverstone fan filter on that vent since I thought before that it is an intake, and the fan filter on that side vent is missing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtpretty*
> 
> Hey guys. Anyone had any experience with the Corsair TX550m? Bought the case today, but can't fit my Corsair AX750 in there, my GTX 570 just covers half of the first plug that i need to use for the PCI-E connectors.
> 
> I also considered the Silverstone st50f-p but i read that it was loud, and that the cables are quite bad quality - any comments on this?


I saw a pic before in this thread that a user is using a CX500m in his Node 304, so it should be all right. Here is the pic:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/300_100#post_19193213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> Updates to my build
> 
> Need some advise on the storage drives placement and stuff, because all that comes to mind is to do a saw/file of the disk caddy so that it fits.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oligophagy*
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty weak but definitely a net intake, and I've got a G650 so we should be in the same boat. A whole tissue falls down under its own weight but a tearing off a small square works. Mainly I'm just concerned about all the dust that's gonna find its way in. Already ordered a demciflex filter.


Very good temp drops there, what CPU cooler are you using before the s524? As for workaround for your HDD/SSD, you can mount the SSD below the fan filter infront of the Node 304, behind the front bezel, while you can put something (like a double sided tape) below your HDD and put it on top of the PSU.

Alternatively, if you can return the s524, you can use a tower cooler instead? Or you can use another drive cage like this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/500_100#post_19805165

http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/700_100#post_20336575


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Very good temp drops there, what CPU cooler are you using before the s524? As for workaround for your HDD/SSD, you can mount the SSD below the fan filter infront of the Node 304, behind the front bezel, while you can put something (like a double sided tape) below your HDD and put it on top of the PSU.
> Alternatively, if you can return the s524, you can use a tower cooler instead? Or you can use another drive cage like this:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/500_100#post_19805165
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/700_100#post_20336575


I was using the stock cooler initially, and was getting around 40+ degrees C on idle/startup.

Probably can't return the cooler as I have used the TIM and stuff already, though just as I bought it, the shops started to stock up on Xigmatek Janus (a lower profile cooler).
- S524 is 77mm tall, while Janus wis 44mm tall..

I was considering putting the SSD in he front bezel, but the SATA cable would have to be much longer than my current ones, I estimate a 60cm (24inch) long cable at least, which means I need to make a trip down to the shops again.

As for using the OpenBeam kit, it seems like Amazon has sold out on it, so most likely I have use the cutters to trim a little off the disk caddies. Looks to be a 2mm cut and the HDD just barely touches the heatsink.


----------



## silot

Hello , my build with the node 304 is the following :

CPU : Intel Core i5-4670K Box, LGA1150

Mainboard : MSI Z87I, ITX, Sockel 1150

RAM : 8GB-Kit A-DATA XPG G Series PC1600 CL9

GPU : Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC

PSU : Corsair CX Series Modular CX600M

Harddisk : Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB

CPU Fan : Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO

I checked about the 212 evo on previous posts and it fits though i am not sure about the modular PSU and the GPU if someone has an opinion on those please reply thank you.


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silot*
> 
> Hello , my build with the node 304 is the following :
> 
> CPU : Intel Core i5-4670K Box, LGA1150
> 
> Mainboard : MSI Z87I, ITX, Sockel 1150
> 
> RAM : 8GB-Kit A-DATA XPG G Series PC1600 CL9
> 
> GPU : Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC
> 
> PSU : Corsair CX Series Modular CX600M
> 
> Harddisk : Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB
> 
> CPU Fan : Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> 
> I checked about the 212 evo on previous posts and it fits though i am not sure about the modular PSU and the GPU if someone has an opinion on those please reply thank you.


212evo would be very close to the pcie slot, just need to be careful.

Xigmatek Gaia placement as a reference


----------



## QuadrupleDeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> 212evo would be very close to the pcie slot, just need to be careful.
> 
> Xigmatek Gaia placement as a reference


Thanks for posting that picture! I am also planning on using the MSI Z87I and knew it would be tight, but hadn't been able to find a clear picture showing just how tight. I was planning on using a Noctua NH-U12S. It seems to have very similar dimensions to the 212 EVO, so do you think it would still work? Would a backplate help? It would reduce the chance of metal touching metal, but it would reduce the clearance even further. Thanks in advance!

For the hell of it, here's my entire planned build (in the Fractal Design Node 304, of course):

i5-4670K
Noctua NH-U12S
MSI Z87I
A-DATA XPG Gaming series 2x4GB (1600, CL9)
Waiting to decide on the GPU... possibly a 770, 780, or maybe a 9000 series
SeaSonic 650W 80 PLUS Gold Semi-Modular

If anyone sees any glaring issues there, please let me know!


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadrupleDeke*
> 
> Thanks for posting that picture! I am also planning on using the MSI Z87I and knew it would be tight, but hadn't been able to find a clear picture showing just how tight. I was planning on using a Noctua NH-U12S. It seems to have very similar dimensions to the 212 EVO, so do you think it would still work? Would a backplate help? It would reduce the chance of metal touching metal, but it would reduce the clearance even further. Thanks in advance!
> 
> For the hell of it, here's my entire planned build (in the Fractal Design Node 304, of course):
> 
> i5-4670K
> Noctua NH-U12S
> MSI Z87I
> A-DATA XPG Gaming series 2x4GB (1600, CL9)
> Waiting to decide on the GPU... possibly a 770, 780, or maybe a 9000 series
> SeaSonic 650W 80 PLUS Gold Semi-Modular
> 
> If anyone sees any glaring issues there, please let me know!


I thought that without a backplate on the GPU, it would be better in this scenario whereby the heatsink is almost touching? Because the backplate is metallic right?

Anyway the NH-U12S seems to be of the same dimension as the Gaia, at 120mm in width. So I would reckon it would fit too


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadrupleDeke*
> 
> Thanks for posting that picture! I am also planning on using the MSI Z87I and knew it would be tight, but hadn't been able to find a clear picture showing just how tight. I was planning on using a Noctua NH-U12S. It seems to have very similar dimensions to the 212 EVO, so do you think it would still work? Would a backplate help? It would reduce the chance of metal touching metal, but it would reduce the clearance even further. Thanks in advance!
> 
> For the hell of it, here's my entire planned build (in the Fractal Design Node 304, of course):
> 
> i5-4670K
> Noctua NH-U12S
> MSI Z87I
> A-DATA XPG Gaming series 2x4GB (1600, CL9)
> Waiting to decide on the GPU... possibly a 770, 780, or maybe a 9000 series
> SeaSonic 650W 80 PLUS Gold Semi-Modular
> 
> If anyone sees any glaring issues there, please let me know!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> I thought that without a backplate on the GPU, it would be better in this scenario whereby the heatsink is almost touching? Because the backplate is metallic right?
> 
> Anyway the NH-U12S seems to be of the same dimension as the Gaia, at 120mm in width. So I would reckon it would fit too


I have the Asus GTX 770 with a backplate and a Seasonic G550 PSU and I have around 1 cm of clearance between the backplate and the PSU (I wire cables there, which helps to keep them separated). The Seasonic also have the modular ports so low they won't interphere. I'll try to get pics up later. I took some extra pics yesterday while installing new fans.


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Anyway question for those who use the Silverstone Strider PSUs for the node304.

I've been thinking of how to reduce the number of cables since the PSU is modular.
Currently I use these
1. The 24pin motherboard cable
2. 8pin PSU to 2 x 4pin CPU cable
3. 6pin to Molex cable
4. 6pin to SATA cable
5. PCIE power cable


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Question 1: Does a 4pin(CPU) to molex connector exists? Since the MSI-H87i only needs 1x4pin CPU, that leaves the other one free, which I think could use to power the case fans since the connectors are close together in the setup.

Question 2: Is it advisable to use molex to sata adapters to power my SSD & HDD ?


----------



## QuadrupleDeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> I have the Asus GTX 770 with a backplate and a Seasonic G550 PSU and I have around 1 cm of clearance between the backplate and the PSU (I wire cables there, which helps to keep them separated). The Seasonic also have the modular ports so low they won't interphere. I'll try to get pics up later. I took some extra pics yesterday while installing new fans.


I was actually asking about the clearance between the graphics card and the CPU Cooler on the MSI Z87I motherboard (the CPU socket is much closer to the PCI-E lane on this motherboard, compared to other cards).


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> I thought that without a backplate on the GPU, it would be better in this scenario whereby the heatsink is almost touching? Because the backplate is metallic right?
> 
> Anyway the NH-U12S seems to be of the same dimension as the Gaia, at 120mm in width. So I would reckon it would fit too


A simple solution might be to find a small rubber pad or strips to put on the side of the heatsink just to be safe.


----------



## FranchiseFathy

I have an msi z87i in my node and a 212 Evo hits the back of the GPU (7950 Dual-X) to the point of giving it a slight tilt outward.

I am looking for other options in a cooler if anyone has any suggestions. I really wanted to do an h90, but it might not fit and I don't see using a 120mm h80i on the 140mm rear fan slot.

Anyone have any experience with this board or suggestions for a smaller, better cooler than the 212 Evo?


----------



## QuadrupleDeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranchiseFathy*
> 
> I have an msi z87i in my node and a 212 Evo hits the back of the GPU (7950 Dual-X) to the point of giving it a slight tilt outward.
> 
> I am looking for other options in a cooler if anyone has any suggestions. I really wanted to do an h90, but it might not fit and I don't see using a 120mm h80i on the 140mm rear fan slot.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this board or suggestions for a smaller, better cooler than the 212 Evo?


This guy seems to have fit a 212 Evo on the MSI Z87I:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1hfqv8/build_complete_my_mini_beast/

Any idea why he could and you couldn't?


----------



## FranchiseFathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadrupleDeke*
> 
> This guy seems to have fit a 212 Evo on the MSI Z87I:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1hfqv8/build_complete_my_mini_beast/%5B/URL


----------



## QuadrupleDeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranchiseFathy*
> 
> There are small screw heads sticking out just a little bit (maybe 2-3mm) on the back of my Sapphire card that come in contact with the heatsink. I guess just be aware of what your graphics card looks like on the back and you should be okay, although the clearance would still be too tight for me to be comfortable having my heatsink so close to rubbing up against an expensive GPU.
> 
> I took a picture of the GPU slot in my z87i for clearance from the side filter last night, you can kinda see how close the Evo heatsink is to the GPU slot, although the picture was at an angle:


That's crazy. If only they'd have moved the CPU socket over by 5mm or so, this would be a non-issue.

Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Mopar63

Like I said a think rubber strip on the edge of the cooler.


----------



## pack66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> I have the Asus GTX 770 with a backplate and a Seasonic G550 PSU and I have around 1 cm of clearance between the backplate and the PSU (I wire cables there, which helps to keep them separated). The Seasonic also have the modular ports so low they won't interphere. I'll try to get pics up later. I took some extra pics yesterday while installing new fans.


I'm very interested in your photos. I'm still trying to decide buying a Silverstone Strider Modular or some flavor of the Seasonic G series (probably the 550). I have a 7970 that I'm going to bring in from another build. I'd go Silverstone for the convenience, but Seasonic has such a great reputation and I've read that there are noise issues with the Silverstones.


----------



## FranchiseFathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pack66*
> 
> I'm very interested in your photos. I'm still trying to decide buying a Silverstone Strider Modular or some flavor of the Seasonic G series (probably the 550). I have a 7970 that I'm going to bring in from another build. I'd go Silverstone for the convenience, but Seasonic has such a great reputation and I've read that there are noise issues with the Silverstones.


I've had all kinds of PSUs and the Silverstone 550W Gold is just as silent if not more silent than all of my previous PSUs, my last one was a Corsair HX750.


----------



## Nivaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranchiseFathy*
> 
> I've had all kinds of PSUs and the Silverstone 550W Gold is just as silent if not more silent than all of my previous PSUs, my last one was a Corsair HX750.


That's excellent news FranchiseFathy,

I plan on getting the Silverstone 550w Gold edition with the PP05 cables. I heard from someone here that the Bronze edition has a buzzing noise


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pack66*
> 
> I'm very interested in your photos. I'm still trying to decide buying a Silverstone Strider Modular or some flavor of the Seasonic G series (probably the 550). I have a 7970 that I'm going to bring in from another build. I'd go Silverstone for the convenience, but Seasonic has such a great reputation and I've read that there are noise issues with the Silverstones.


checking some of the recent pics helps. clearance between G550 and backplate of 7970 lightning BE


----------



## FranchiseFathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivaku*
> 
> That's excellent news FranchiseFathy,
> 
> I plan on getting the Silverstone 550w Gold edition with the PP05 cables. I heard from someone here that the Bronze edition has a buzzing noise


That's exactly what I just got and it's working out very nicely.


----------



## fishinfiend

Could you add me to the club with my FreeNAS build?




More pics at [Build Log] The Big Save

Also, for anyone using this case I would highly recommend a modular or semi-modular PSU.


----------



## pack66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> checking some of the recent pics helps. clearance between G550 and backplate of 7970 lightning BE


At 107 pages, it's a little difficult to keep up, lol. That pic's a little weird. It doesn't show much room between the card and the PSU or any of the modular fittings (which, unlike the Season G550, are not at the bottom of the PSU on the Silverstone). It's good to hear that the Silverstone is quiet.

**Edit: I just saw the post you mentioned Dyaems...I misread your post, I thought you were referring to the Silverstone...my bad. One question on the cabling, does Seasonic make a short cable set like Silverstone?


----------



## Dyaems

i personally think the stock G series cables are short (compared to their X series) there is also no PP05 (the silverstone short cable) variant for seasonic but there is always those DIYers or vendors to make one for you. not sure if the PP05 will fit on a G550, but most likely the cables should.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> i personally think the stock G series cables are short (compared to their X series) there is also no PP05 (the silverstone short cable) variant for seasonic but there is always those DIYers or vendors to make one for you. not sure if the PP05 will fit on a G550, but most likely the cables should.


PP05 is designed for Silverstone Strider series only. The PCIe and EPS cables might fit on modular PSUs from other vendors, but the ATX24 certainly won't be compatible. From personal experience I've shorted out one 12V line on my back up Zalman PSU because looked like it could fit a Strider Sata cable


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishinfiend*
> 
> Could you add me to the club with my FreeNAS build?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics at [Build Log] The Big Save
> 
> Also, for anyone using this case I would highly recommend a modular or semi-modular PSU.


Added, welcome.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> i personally think the stock G series cables are short (compared to their X series) there is also no PP05 (the silverstone short cable) variant for seasonic but there is always those DIYers or vendors to make one for you. not sure if the PP05 will fit on a G550, but most likely the cables should.


I'm using the PP05 SATA cable on my G450 now, a bit longer and much more pliable plus no stress on the SATA power connectors at the drives. I was using Molex to rear fan speed controller but now all my fans are off mobo headers. Ohmed out the PCIE, SATA, and Molex all seem the same except the ground pins were swapped. Check for yourself though, just in case.

EDIT added pics


----------



## Jbear

Reapplied thermal paste and switched from Thermalright Chillfactor to Arctic Silver 5. Took advantage of having everything torn apart and rerouted some cables. The SSD is now mounted vertically between the PSU and the front of the case. This also allowed me to move the PSU a little further to the right of the case. The protruding pins from the front facia aren't an issue now the PSU is moved so far towards the motherboard.

The ATX 20 pin cable is looped between the GPU and the HSF. Other cables have been routed below the GPU heatsink and in between the GPU and the PSU. Nothing is obstructing the flow from the front fans towards the HSF now.

_Results: While folding on my 4670k @4k my load CPU temperature dropped by a full 10 degrees. This also positively affected the GPU temperature, which remains about 7 degrees cooler._

*Before*





*After*



The angle is not favorable, but all the cables are at or below PSU height.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> PP05 is designed for Silverstone Strider series only. The PCIe and EPS cables might fit on modular PSUs from other vendors, but the ATX24 certainly won't be compatible. From personal experience I've shorted out one 12V line on my back up Zalman PSU because looked like it could fit a Strider Sata cable


oh okay. i stand corrected









i guess pack66's solution is to have them modded by DIYers to shorten out the cables.


----------



## pack66

Ok, how's this for a build? Based off of Dyaem's posts, I've went with the Seasonic G550. I might still go with the Silverstone Strider just based on cable management alone, although I'd hate to spend the extra money. The GPU is already purchased, but I've put it in the list for posterity. I did a little searching today and found a few interesting articles on the Noctua NH-D14 and might consider that over the H80i. It seems in some of the tests I've looked at (Linustechtips comes to mind) that the D14 is quieter and cooler...but I've also read in this thread somewhere that a D14 will limit hard drive placement. Anyway, getting close to purchasing...thoughts?

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($85.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus MB-Z87IDEX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($197.55 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($129.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($182.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($208.97 @ Outlet PC)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($333.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($69.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($79.99 @ Amazon)


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pack66*
> 
> Ok, how's this for a build? Based off of Dyaem's posts, I've went with the Seasonic G550. I might still go with the Silverstone Strider just based on cable management alone, although I'd hate to spend the extra money. The GPU is already purchased, but I've put it in the list for posterity. I did a little searching today and found a few interesting articles on the Noctua NH-D14 and might consider that over the H80i. It seems in some of the tests I've looked at (Linustechtips comes to mind) that the D14 is quieter and cooler...but I've also read in this thread somewhere that a D14 will limit hard drive placement. Anyway, getting close to purchasing...thoughts?
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($85.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Asus MB-Z87IDEX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($197.55 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($129.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($182.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Western Digital 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($208.97 @ Outlet PC)
> *Video Card:* Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($333.98 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($69.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($79.99 @ Amazon)


So far so good, but you might want to change the G550 with a G650 instead for extra peace of mind. G550 is enough for your needs though!

If youre going to use a D14 as your CPU cooler, you _might_ need to remove the HDD cage but thats okay, since you can just mount your HDD on top of the PSU. Just use double sided tape/blu-tak to mount it, and maybe the SSD at the back of the front bezel, below the front fan filter. Might need a sata cable extension though.

What color 3TB HDD is that? if that is Green, i suggest to stay away from it although this is subjective. All my WD greens died and the last Green I have which I am using already has bad sectors. All of my WD green I used only for storage, not for downloads and whatnot. Other users have an opposite experience though.

...and im jelly with your motherboard


----------



## pack66

The HD is a black. Was thinking about mounting the SSD in the front. With the HD mounted on the PSU, isn't there an issue with temps?


----------



## Dyaems

few months ago, i tried disabling the fans infront and the hdd/ssd temps in the HDD were the same compared when the fans are spinning. i checked them using openhardware monitor.


----------



## .theMetal

Newegg has the node for super cheap right now, under $50.

If anyone was teetering on buying, now is the time









here is where I found out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1419038/newegg-fractal-design-node-304-m-itx-case-49-99-fs-or-less-with-coupon-no-rebate/0_20#post_20622166

here is the deal: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352027


----------



## pack66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Newegg has the node for super cheap right now, under $50.
> 
> If anyone was teetering on buying, now is the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is where I found out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1419038/newegg-fractal-design-node-304-m-itx-case-49-99-fs-or-less-with-coupon-no-rebate/0_20#post_20622166
> 
> here is the deal: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352027


Thanks .theMetal. I noticed awhile back that you mounted your psu directly to the case, any regrets? Did you have to do anything special when mounting it?

Also, anyone care to comment on how quiet the H80i is or is not? I have a CM212Evo underneath my desk that I'm happy with, but with this build, my box will move on top. Therefore, and since this is in a bedroom, the build has to be quiet. Basically, I'm down to some flavor of Noctua (DH14 or U12 or U14s) or the H80i.


----------



## sgtpretty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pack66*
> 
> Ok, how's this for a build? Based off of Dyaem's posts, I've went with the Seasonic G550. I might still go with the Silverstone Strider just based on cable management alone, although I'd hate to spend the extra money. The GPU is already purchased, but I've put it in the list for posterity. I did a little searching today and found a few interesting articles on the Noctua NH-D14 and might consider that over the H80i. It seems in some of the tests I've looked at (Linustechtips comes to mind) that the D14 is quieter and cooler...but I've also read in this thread somewhere that a D14 will limit hard drive placement. Anyway, getting close to purchasing...thoughts?


I tried to fit the Noctua NH-D14 in my build, since I had one from my last build. The cooler fitted perfectly with my Asus Z87-pro board, but i wasn't able to use the harddrive cages afterwards, since the cooling fins on the D14 blocks all acces to the hhd connectors.

So right now i'm using Intel Stock Cooler, hunting for a replacement. Any suggestions? Can't stand the noise!

I looked at the NH-U12s and according to this review it will fit the case perfectly, even with the HD-cases. But how about NH-U14s?


----------



## pack66

I was thinking of the NH-14s myself. I believe Anandtech had a pretty positive review of it. Here it is: Anandtech MegaRoundup.

I'm not as concerned about not having a HD cage since I've seen a few mounted on PSUs. Speaking of which, what PSU are you using? And is it quiet/will it fit a long video card?


----------



## sgtpretty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pack66*
> 
> I was thinking of the NH-14s myself. I believe Anandtech had a pretty positive review of it. Here it is: Anandtech MegaRoundup.
> 
> I'm not as concerned about not having a HD cage since I've seen a few mounted on PSUs. Speaking of which, what PSU are you using? And is it quiet/will it fit a long video card?


Because i have 3 HHDs (1. ssd and 2. sata) i need to use one of the cages, stacking them on the PSU would look quite stupid. I think i'm going to go with the NH-U12S, because it's easy to fit and will clear all my other components. The NH-U14s is 165mm high, so i fear that i might rub against the top of the case, because it's the maximum height available.
I had a Corsair AX750 modular, but due to the length of my GTX570 and the placement of the needed connectors on the PSU, it wouldn't fit. So i went with the SILVERSTONE Strider Plus ST50F-P 500W. It's not loud, but not as silent as I hoped for. But then again, my GTX570 makes more noise.


----------



## pack66

Based on this review,it appears that there isn't a considerable drop in performance moving to the NH-U12S, plus it appears that you can fit your HD cage.


----------



## tigim101

*Add me: tigim101*

OK! Time to join the club! Been lurking on this forum for awhile, deciding what case to get for my new SFF build. Wanted to do sg05, but that SFX psu is much too loud for me, and decided on the Node 304. I couldn't resist that optical drive bay-less front panel.

Here is what im upgrading from, LGA 775 platform, e8400 CPU and 4 gigs of ddr2 ram, and a gtx 660 that I got after my 4890 died (not pictured here) that I reused for the node. And of course an enormous Antec 300 Illusion.


And my new build

Fractal Design Node 304
Xeon 1230 v2 Ivy Bridge CPU
Arctic cooling Alpine 11 plus
Gigabyte H77 Wifi ITX
16gb (2x8) G.Skill Blue Ripjaws
Samsung EVO 120gb SSD (snagged it the day it came out)
Seagate barracuda 1tb (reused from old)
MSI Twin Frozr Gtx 660
Seasonic G Series 550w PSU (thanks to this forum I decided to get this, thought it wouldn't fit because of modular connectors but saw several users use it successfully because of the low connectors)

And now some pics, will take better ones some day, probably after I upgrade to a GTX 770 in a month or so. This was with my Galaxy S3, phone cameras don't like indoor lighting.




This cooler was way bigger than I expected. If it was even 1mm bigger it wouldn't have fit the board. Not sure if it works any better than the stock cooler (xeons cant overclock) but it was only $10 and I can't hear it.






Sorry about the fingerprints lol



Tried my best on cable management until I was too tired to stay up, will try to tidy up a bit more whenever I get the 770.

Much bigger than an sg05, but it still managed to get tight! It's also pretty heavy when loaded up, the top cover and the hard drive cages seem to make up most of the weight when it's empty, wonder if they would ever release an aluminum version. It's also whisper quiet, even on the high setting it is pretty pleasant sounding. The clean front panel looks GREAT. Quite happy with this case. Only thing I would maybe change is putting some space between the PSU and the front so you can route cables through there.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pack66*
> 
> Thanks .theMetal. I noticed awhile back that you mounted your psu directly to the case, any regrets? Did you have to do anything special when mounting it?


Yes I took the bracket off, and just put the psu in the case. I don't have any regrets, it works great. I mounted it down with padded two sided tape, but I've been meaning to re-mount it with 3m picture hanging strips. They lock together really well and I think they would work perfectly in this situation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> *Add me: tigim101*
> 
> OK! Time to join the club! Been lurking on this forum for awhile
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cooler was way bigger than I expected. If it was even 1mm bigger it wouldn't have fit the board. Not sure if it works any better than the stock cooler (xeons cant overclock) but it was only $10 and I can't hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the fingerprints lol


Your added, nice work.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> *Add me: tigim101*
> 
> OK! Time to join the club! Been lurking on this forum for awhile, deciding what case to get for my new SFF build. Wanted to do sg05, but that SFX psu is much too loud for me, and decided on the Node 304. I couldn't resist that optical drive bay-less front panel.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what im upgrading from, LGA 775 platform, e8400 CPU and 4 gigs of ddr2 ram, and a gtx 660 that I got after my 4890 died (not pictured here) that I reused for the node. And of course an enormous Antec 300 Illusion.
> 
> 
> And my new build
> 
> Fractal Design Node 304
> Xeon 1230 v2 Ivy Bridge CPU
> Arctic cooling Alpine 11 plus
> Gigabyte H77 Wifi ITX
> 16gb (2x8) G.Skill Blue Ripjaws
> Samsung EVO 120gb SSD (snagged it the day it came out)
> Seagate barracuda 1tb (reused from old)
> MSI Twin Frozr Gtx 660
> Seasonic G Series 550w PSU (thanks to this forum I decided to get this, thought it wouldn't fit because of modular connectors but saw several users use it successfully because of the low connectors)
> 
> And now some pics, will take better ones some day, probably after I upgrade to a GTX 770 in a month or so. This was with my Galaxy S3, phone cameras don't like indoor lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cooler was way bigger than I expected. If it was even 1mm bigger it wouldn't have fit the board. Not sure if it works any better than the stock cooler (xeons cant overclock) but it was only $10 and I can't hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the fingerprints lol
> 
> 
> 
> Tried my best on cable management until I was too tired to stay up, will try to tidy up a bit more whenever I get the 770.
> 
> Much bigger than an sg05, but it still managed to get tight! It's also pretty heavy when loaded up, the top cover and the hard drive cages seem to make up most of the weight when it's empty, wonder if they would ever release an aluminum version. It's also whisper quiet, even on the high setting it is pretty pleasant sounding. The clean front panel looks GREAT. Quite happy with this case. Only thing I would maybe change is putting some space between the PSU and the front so you can route cables through there.


Xeon! *high five* and welcome









i didnt know xeon works on gigabyte motherboards because it is not listed on the specs (im a noob)

i also routed few cables infront of the 304, i think it was the HDD LED, and also i pulled PWR LED and PWR switch a couple of inches and put it behind the front bezel. I also think i did the same with the USB3 cable.

i am using an asrock / evga board though so placement are different

also, how many storage devices are you using? 1SSD and 1HDD? you can use the shorter power sata cable to fit both on one hard drive cage if you mount the SSD outside like this orientation.


----------



## tigim101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Xeon! *high five* and welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt know xeon works on gigabyte motherboards because it is not listed on the specs (im a noob)
> 
> i also routed few cables infront of the 304, i think it was the HDD LED, and also i pulled PWR LED and PWR switch a couple of inches and put it behind the front bezel. I also think i did the same with the USB3 cable.
> 
> i am using an asrock / evga board though so placement are different
> 
> also, how many storage devices are you using? 1SSD and 1HDD? you can use the shorter power sata cable to fit both on one hard drive cage if you mount the SSD outside like this orientation.


It is on their support list! You have to go to the motherboard page and go to CPU Support list under Support and Downloads. I suppose they have to hide it, maybe to try to sell server motherboards lol. Here it is: http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=4338

I didn't try routing any cables behind the front panel, even though there is quite a bit of room in there, I didn't really see a way to do anything else, I'll have to revisit it another day. The placement for the H77 wifi board kind of sucks, the usb header is all the way to the back near the I/O shield, it barely reached.

I am using 1 hdd and 1 ssd, I tried like 5 different mounting techniques. I am using the shorter 2 SATA cable, and am using two cages, so the drives are mounted on the left on each one so the SATA cables are facing the right way for the PSU lead. I tried mounting the SSD on the outside, but I wanted a bit more room on the inside of the cage to route the 24 pin and 8 pin cpu cables. Im routing them through the middle cage which only has the SSD. I might try it again to free up some airflow that the two cages might be impeding.

BTW does anyone get a lot of harddrive noise/vibration? Ive had this 7200rpm Seagate for about 2 years, but the case has always been on the floor. Now with the Node up on my desk, everytime I access the drive it rumbles a bit and I can feel it through my desk. It's almost like the parts are grinding together on the inside.


----------



## Dyaems

ah, i was just looking at spec sheet on gigabyte page, not on the cpu support list









for me, using the HDD SSD orientation that i did on one drive cage is _perfect_ for the short power sata cables. you should try it







and i never heard/felt those vibration noises inside the 304. i can hear the hdd doing a squeaking sound on my external enclosure when powering them on though, but thats a different story.


----------



## theriel

Hey all,
Having read through all the pages in this thread (ufff) I am convinced that I would like to build my setup on Node 304.

*The build(designed to operate 24/7) is as follows:*
->*case:* Fractal Design Node 304 (~70GBP)
->*mobo:* Asus Z87I-Deluxe (180 GBP)
->*CPU:* i5-4670 (180 GBP)
->*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance Low Profile, DDR3 1600 (2x8GB) (~100GBP)
->*SSD:* Samsung 840 Pro 128GB (100GBP)
->*HDD:* 5 x 3TB WD Caviar Red (already have)
->*PSU:* Seasonic Platinum SS-660XP2 (100GBP)
->*Coolers:*
----*CPU:* Thermalright AXP-100 + Noctua NF-P12
----*case:* Noctua NF-A14 FLX (140mm), 2x Noctua NF-A9x14 (92mm)

*A few points:*
-> I don't want to go with any water cooling (hence H90 is out of question)
-> Yes, I do need all the HDDs - hence all the brackets will be in!
-> Built-in graphic card should serve my needs (if not, I will get the small Asus)

Yes, I know, the pricing in the UK is not the best...

*I would appreciate if you could let me know what you think in particular about:*
-> the PSU chosen? I know I don't need the power, but there is no Platinum PSU by Seasonic with lower power








-> the RAM chosen?
-> the cooling chosen? I feel like going with anything else (e.g. NH-U12) would be too much/big, given all the HDDs.

Thank you so much for your thoughts!

Best,
Theriel


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theriel*
> 
> Hey all,
> Having read through all the pages in this thread (ufff) I am convinced that I would like to build my setup on Node 304.


first welcome to the club and to using, what is in my opinion one of the best super ITX case solutions out right now. it gives a good balance between size and cooling options. I made the same choice you did on the front fans, be sure to get PWM splitter so you can let the motherboard control them.

Since you are going to use the onboard graphics, have you considered going the APU route? You can get the Gigabyte A85XN and a 6800K for a pretty good chunk less money.

For the PSU you will have a bit more options since you are using onboard video. I just recently did my APU build using a Corsair CX, while not the most loved PSU what I liked was the fact it is modular and uses flat cabling, makes routing a lot easier. Also look at the Thermaltake Evo Blue 2, also flat cabling and Gold efficiency rated.

If you decide to go the APU route I would adjust the RAM to get 2133 but other than that everything looks solid.

These are all suggestion for tweaking toward cost efficiency BTW, your base build looks good. BTW can you get the Samsung EVO? It would be a better buy than the Pro.


----------



## RadicalHelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theriel*
> 
> *I would appreciate if you could let me know what you think in particular about:*
> -> the PSU chosen? I know I don't need the power, but there is no Platinum PSU by Seasonic with lower power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -> the RAM chosen?
> -> the cooling chosen? I feel like going with anything else (e.g. NH-U12) would be too much/big, given all the HDDs.
> 
> Thank you so much for your thoughts!
> 
> Best,
> Theriel


I can't think of a better PSU to be honest. If I wasn't using a long graphics card in mine, it's the PSU I'd be using. In fact, I have one in my NAS.


----------



## QuadrupleDeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> first welcome to the club and to using, what is in my opinion one of the best super ITX case solutions out right now. it gives a good balance between size and cooling options. I made the same choice you did on the front fans, be sure to get PWM splitter so you can let the motherboard control them.


I had been considering the Noctua NF-A14 FLX and 2x Noctua NF-B9 PWM (rather than the Noctua NF-A9x14). Is there a reason I should go for the NF-A9x14 over the NF-B9 PWM?

Also, can you elaborate on the PWM splitter comment? I'm considering the ASRock Z87E-ITX motherboard, which seems to have one CPU fan header and one case fan header. What exactly are you recommending? Skipping the 304's fan controller altogether and plugging all 3 case fans into the mobo's case fan header with a 3-to-1 PWM splitter (is that even a thing)? Am I misunderstanding your post entirely?


----------



## Mopar63

I have the A85XN which has two PWM headers, one for the CPU and one for the system. I have the PWM fans for my 92mm fans and have them on a PWM splitter attached to the system fan header. This means the fans ramp as the system temp rises. Yeah I do not use the built in controller, I hate having to control the fans. I want them on high when needed and low when not, not using a set speed.


----------



## QuadrupleDeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> I have the A85XN which has two PWM headers, one for the CPU and one for the system. I have the PWM fans for my 92mm fans and have them on a PWM splitter attached to the system fan header. This means the fans ramp as the system temp rises. Yeah I do not use the built in controller, I hate having to control the fans. I want them on high when needed and low when not, not using a set speed.


So what is the 140mm case exhaust connected to?


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadrupleDeke*
> 
> So what is the 140mm case exhaust connected to?


In my system it is connected to Noctua 120mnm PWN that is on an Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer radiator.


----------



## QuadrupleDeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> In my system it is connected to Noctua 120mnm PWN that is on an Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer radiator.


Ah.

So what would you recommend in my situation? The ASRock Z87I-ITX has one case fan header and one cpu fan header. How would you recommend I connect the 2 front fans, 1 exhaust fan, and 1 CPU fan (going Noctua NH-U12S)

Also, is there any reason to use 2x Noctua NF-A9x14 instead of 2x Noctua NF-B9 PWM?


----------



## Mopar63

The B9 seems to have better performance but the difference is minor. I got the A9x14 because I was able to get them on sale for $15 each. I would say get whichever set will cost you less money.

As for the rear fan, looking at the cooler you are using, I would use the fan that comes with the case and use the built in controller to adjust for a balance between air flow and noise. That or get another Noctua 120mm PWM fan and use a splitter on the CPU header so the heatsink and exhaust fan are in sync.

Well crap should have though of this, all those fans come with a PWM header splitter


----------



## j3bb3j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtpretty*
> 
> I tried to fit the Noctua NH-D14 in my build, since I had one from my last build. The cooler fitted perfectly with my Asus Z87-pro board, but i wasn't able to use the harddrive cages afterwards, since the cooling fins on the D14 blocks all acces to the hhd connectors.
> 
> So right now i'm using Intel Stock Cooler, hunting for a replacement. Any suggestions? Can't stand the noise!
> 
> I looked at the NH-U12s and according to this review it will fit the case perfectly, even with the HD-cases. But how about NH-U14s?


The NH U14S fits perfectly in my build, on an asus z87 pro with 2 HDDs and 1 SSD (1 drive cage), it would even fit with 2 fans


----------



## QuadrupleDeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> The B9 seems to have better performance but the difference is minor. I got the A9x14 because I was able to get them on sale for $15 each. I would say get whichever set will cost you less money.
> 
> As for the rear fan, looking at the cooler you are using, I would use the fan that comes with the case and use the built in controller to adjust for a balance between air flow and noise. That or get another Noctua 120mm PWM fan and use a splitter on the CPU header so the heatsink and exhaust fan are in sync.
> 
> Well crap should have though of this, all those fans come with a PWM header splitter


I think I might keep the exhaust fan and connect it to the case fan header, and then get 2x NF-B9 and connect those plus the NH-U12S fan all to the cpu fan header via a 3-to-1 pwm splitter. The NH-U12S fan is 300-1500 rpm and the NF-B9 are 300-1600 rpm, so it should work pretty well.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3bb3j*
> 
> The NH U14S fits perfectly in my build, on an asus z87 pro with 2 HDDs and 1 SSD (1 drive cage), it would even fit with 2 fans


Didn't see you on the list so I added you. (Unless you don't want to be added, I don't want to be pushy







)

Looks good though


----------



## pack66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3bb3j*
> 
> The NH U14S fits perfectly in my build, on an asus z87 pro with 2 HDDs and 1 SSD (1 drive cage), it would even fit with 2 fans


Thanks for the post, just what I was trying to figure out today! If you wanted to, could you go dual fan on your U14s? Also, I notice you're using a Silverstone PSU. How do you like it? Is it quiet?


----------



## webbier

Tried to reduce the cable clutter for the best possible airflow!

Components:
Intel Core i5 4430
AsRock B85M-ITX
Noctua NH-U9B with NF-B9 PWM fan
Crucial Ballistix Sport 16 GB
Sapphire 7850 2GB
Samsung 830 128GB
Silverstone SST-ST45SF-G
Replaced front 92mm fans with Noctua NF-B9's


----------



## theriel

Hi,
Thanks for the replies to my earlier post.

So, given that I am going to use all 3 HDD brackets, which CPU cooler do you think would be the best option?

-> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO (will it fit with all the HDD?)
-> Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus (will it fit with all the HDD?)
-> Noctua NH-U12P SE2 (won't fit with all HDD brackets, as per above pictures)
-> Noctua NH-C14 - probably won't fit ? (low profile, but very wide)
-> Noctua NH-L9 (extremely small, I would prefer something at least a bit bigger / better performance)
-> Thermalright AXP-100 + Noctua NF-P12 (slightly better than the above)

I do not want to use any water coolers (H90 etc.).

Which cooler would fit this configuration ? Which would be the best?

Thank you in advance for all your help!

Theriel


----------



## Mopar63

Might want to look at a Thermaltake NiC cooler.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webbier*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to reduce the cable clutter for the best possible airflow!
> 
> Components:
> Intel Core i5 4430
> AsRock B85M-ITX
> Noctua NH-U9B with NF-B9 PWM fan
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 16 GB
> Sapphire 7850 2GB
> Samsung 830 128GB
> Silverstone SST-ST45SF-G
> Replaced front 92mm fans with Noctua NF-B9's


You're added, looks good.


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theriel*
> 
> Hi,
> Thanks for the replies to my earlier post.
> 
> So, given that I am going to use all 3 HDD brackets, which CPU cooler do you think would be the best option?
> 
> -> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO (will it fit with all the HDD?)
> -> Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus (will it fit with all the HDD?)
> -> Noctua NH-U12P SE2 (won't fit with all HDD brackets, as per above pictures)
> -> Noctua NH-C14 - probably won't fit ? (low profile, but very wide)
> -> Noctua NH-L9 (extremely small, I would prefer something at least a bit bigger / better performance)
> -> Thermalright AXP-100 + Noctua NF-P12 (slightly better than the above)
> 
> I do not want to use any water coolers (H90 etc.).
> 
> Which cooler would fit this configuration ? Which would be the best?
> 
> Thank you in advance for all your help!
> 
> Theriel


Tower coolers like Hyper 212+/EVO would fit with the HDD brackets.
Those blow down types, with low profile would work with the HDD caddies. But just need to worry about RAM clearance.


----------



## Unitypopcorn

Hello!

After spending time lurking around I've decided to gather my courage and ask something!









So, I've decided to change the fans on my Node, but I'm having a hard time choosing. I have a GTX 780 Windforce and 4670K Haswell producing heat that I want to get rid off.
Could you recommend me good fans in terms of performance and sound to replace the 140mm fan on the back?
Also which fans do you recommend to replace the two 92mm fans in the front?

-Uni


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unitypopcorn*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> After spending time lurking around I've decided to gather my courage and ask something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I've decided to change the fans on my Node, but I'm having a hard time choosing. I have a GTX 780 Windforce and 4670K Haswell producing heat that I want to get rid off.
> Could you recommend me good fans in terms of performance and sound to replace the 140mm fan on the back?
> Also which fans do you recommend to replace the two 92mm fans in the front?
> 
> -Uni


Make the 92mm fans PWM and go Noctua, I would also get a 140 Noctua for the rear.


----------



## pack66

Well, $50 for the case was too tempting so I picked one up this weekend, arrived today. Unfortunately heading out for a week or two, so I probably won't be able to build for a while. I think I've finally decided on my PSU/Cooler as well thanks to j3bb3j's post...going NH-U14S and Seasonic G550 modular...I'll take pics as I'm sure someone will want to see how the PSU does with a 7970.


----------



## Alienwarez567

Hi all

I am new to the forum and i have been reading a little about the Fractal node 304 and i have decided to build a gamer PC in a noce 304.

I have at the moment some options in regards of the GFX and some questions, i have a HD7990 that i can use in it but it will require a rather big PSU and there might not be room for the GFX and the PSU, other option is to fit a GTX780 in it i already have one of those in a SLI setup in my main RIG but i would rather not ruin the SLI setup.

So here is my question.

Do you think it will be possible to use the HD7990 in the fractal node with a PSU that delivers the amount of power needed..??


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alienwarez567*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I am new to the forum and i have been reading a little about the Fractal node 304 and i have decided to build a gamer PC in a noce 304.
> 
> I have at the moment some options in regards of the GFX and some questions, i have a HD7990 that i can use in it but it will require a rather big PSU and there might not be room for the GFX and the PSU, other option is to fit a GTX780 in it i already have one of those in a SLI setup in my main RIG but i would rather not ruin the SLI setup.
> 
> So here is my question.
> 
> Do you think it will be possible to use the HD7990 in the fractal node with a PSU that delivers the amount of power needed..??


You can try using a silverston strider series which is 140mm.
Or you can use Season G series, which is semi-modular with a low modular ports, allowing you to have the power cables coming from below your GPU.


----------



## RadicalHelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alienwarez567*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I am new to the forum and i have been reading a little about the Fractal node 304 and i have decided to build a gamer PC in a noce 304.
> 
> I have at the moment some options in regards of the GFX and some questions, i have a HD7990 that i can use in it but it will require a rather big PSU and there might not be room for the GFX and the PSU, other option is to fit a GTX780 in it i already have one of those in a SLI setup in my main RIG but i would rather not ruin the SLI setup.
> 
> So here is my question.
> 
> Do you think it will be possible to use the HD7990 in the fractal node with a PSU that delivers the amount of power needed..??


The Seasonic G series CPUs will fit just fine with the HD7990. They come as big as 750W.


----------



## Mopar63

The 7970 does not need nearly as much power as many people think You will be fine with a number of different 600/650 watt units that are all 140mm and will work well.

The only concern I suggest you watch is the width of the card. I have a 7970 that is a little wider than double slot and this means the shroud and fans are really close, even lightly touching the side and makes an aweful noise.


----------



## Alienwarez567

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> The 7970 does not need nearly as much power as many people think You will be fine with a number of different 600/650 watt units that are all 140mm and will work well.
> 
> The only concern I suggest you watch is the width of the card. I have a 7970 that is a little wider than double slot and this means the shroud and fans are really close, even lightly touching the side and makes an aweful noise.


Its an HD7990 dual GPU card from what i have measured it should be able to fint inside the case. However the PSU requirement is alot higher on this card compared to an HD7970


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alienwarez567*
> 
> Its an HD7990 dual GPU card from what i have measured it should be able to fint inside the case. However the PSU requirement is alot higher on this card compared to an HD7970


Not the length that matters but the width...


----------



## j3bb3j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pack66*
> 
> Thanks for the post, just what I was trying to figure out today! If you wanted to, could you go dual fan on your U14s? Also, I notice you're using a Silverstone PSU. How do you like it? Is it quiet?


Yeah dual fan is possible, I tried the fan in both push and pull and it worked.

The PSU is indeed a strider, the 650W gold version, with the pp05 short cable kit. At idle, it is the only fan I hear (i have replaced the two front fans with NF B9s and the back fan with an NF A14 since the photos were taken). It is not very loud but still bothers me a little, and i'm not sure it would be better on other PSUs.

The PSU doesn't seem to get very hot and does not seem to be exhausting much air, which I found strange.


----------



## j3bb3j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Didn't see you on the list so I added you. (Unless you don't want to be added, I don't want to be pushy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Looks good though


Thanks! Here are a couple more pictures


----------



## NightLiteZZZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3bb3j*
> 
> Thanks! Here are a couple more pictures


How did the mounting go for the CPU cooler? Noctua doesn't say it supports that motherboard (Z87-I Deluxe I assume?), did you need to order some special back plate?


----------



## NightLiteZZZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3bb3j*
> 
> Thanks! Here are a couple more pictures


How did the mounting go for the CPU cooler? Noctua doesn't say it supports that motherboard (Z87-I Deluxe I assume?), did you need to order some special back plate?


----------



## j3bb3j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightLiteZZZ*
> 
> How did the mounting go for the CPU cooler? Noctua doesn't say it supports that motherboard (Z87-I Deluxe I assume?), did you need to order some special back plate?


yeah the mootherboard is the z87i pro, i ordered the nm i3 backplate because it said to do so on the noctua site but I am not sure it is completely necessary


----------



## ZRock

Does anyone know if http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709011 and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341051 would work if I'm using a 680 classified in this case? If not, what PSU could I get that would make that configuration work?

Note that the 680 classified takes 2 8pin power connectors.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZRock*
> 
> Does anyone know if http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709011 and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341051 would work if I'm using a 680 classified in this case? If not, what PSU could I get that would make that configuration work?
> 
> Note that the 680 classified takes 2 8pin power connectors.


Can't comment on the Phanteks cooler other than, wow that thing looks huge. I started with a Zalman 9900 max and it was a pain to get at the hard drive hangers ended up with an AIO just to get some of the case back, though with the drive hangers I made that's no longer an issue.

The PSU doesn't look like a good match, it's long and the PCIE connectors are where you don't want them, likely wouldn't be able to use them. Seasonic G-series (semi-modular) have their modular connectors down low where you can route under the card, some Corsairs have mod connectors near the native cable out of the way also. Doubtless there's some others, especially non-modular but then cable management is a mess. You need to study the card length and the layout of modular connectors if you want mod/semi-mod PSUs that long. Even the Silverstone 140mm mod looks tight.


----------



## Dyaems

the phanteks will fit, but you need to remove the HDD cage since it will hit the heatsink. i think



as for the psu, not sure, but probably not. seasonic G series and Corsair CX-M series will be the best bet but i will go with the seasonic G series if youre trying to fit a long card with a backplate inside the node 304.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZRock*
> 
> Does anyone know if http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709011 and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341051 would work if I'm using a 680 classified in this case? If not, what PSU could I get that would make that configuration work?
> 
> Note that the 680 classified takes 2 8pin power connectors.


the phanteks is fine in the node. its really your motherboard you have to be choosy about. there are plenty of Z78 boards, but only a 2 Z77 boards that have the cpu socket far away from the pci slot. just keep that in mind.

Also I would definitely get a different psu. I have a modular psu that is 165mm long, and it is a tight fit, even when removing the mount bracket. If I read right that one is ~175mm in length and I don't think its going to fit with a longer graphics card at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> the phanteks will fit, but you need to remove the HDD cage since it will hit the heatsink. i think
> 
> 
> 
> as for the psu, not sure, but probably not. seasonic G series and Corsair CX-M series will be the best bet but i will go with the seasonic G series if youre trying to fit a long card with a backplate inside the node 304.


I actually ended up putting a drive cage back in so it will fit, but I only put the one on the far right if your looking at the case from the front. I only have a big disk drive and its so far to the right the cables clear the phanteks. if I had an ssd it could easily fit in the slot next to it.

so if you are going to want more than one disk drive, then the phanteks is a no go. the wires coming out of the drives would run into the heat sink. but the cages actually clear just fine.


----------



## ZRock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> the phanteks is fine in the node. its really your motherboard you have to be choosy about. there are plenty of Z78 boards, but only a 2 Z77 boards that have the cpu socket far away from the pci slot. just keep that in mind.
> 
> Also I would definitely get a different psu. I have a modular psu that is 165mm long, and it is a tight fit, even when removing the mount bracket. If I read right that one is ~175mm in length and I don't think its going to fit with a longer graphics card at all.
> I actually ended up putting a drive cage back in so it will fit, but I only put the one on the far right if your looking at the case from the front. I only have a big disk drive and its so far to the right the cables clear the phanteks. if I had an ssd it could easily fit in the slot next to it.
> 
> so if you are going to want more than one disk drive, then the phanteks is a no go. the wires coming out of the drives would run into the heat sink. but the cages actually clear just fine.


Wow, i'm digging this idea... and all I would need to swap would be my mobo/psu. Would the z77e-itx work then for a mobo? And I only need 1 mech driv,e then I could smash a solid state somewhere in the case


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZRock*
> 
> Wow, i'm digging this idea... and all I would need to swap would be my mobo/psu. Would the z77e-itx work then for a mobo? And I only need 1 mech driv,e then I could smash a solid state somewhere in the case


what all is in your current system? your wanting to fit a phanteks? but yes actually when I moved down from my raven 3 (which is massive, absolutely massive) to my node all I replaced was the mobo. there is a sweet spot for an ssd right in the front of the case, which I plan on doing soon. I will be replacing my hard drive and just using a single ssd.


----------



## ZRock

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1uZ9B is my full system. I have an h60 I could switch to if it would make the build easier. I'm debating between this and the new CM Elite 130.

The ASRock board I'm looking at looks like it wouldn't have enough space to put my phantek on it. I don't know if it would even have enough space to put an h60 on...


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZRock*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1uZ9B is my full system. I have an h60 I could switch to if it would make the build easier. I'm debating between this and the new CM Elite 130.
> 
> The ASRock board I'm looking at looks like it wouldn't have enough space to put my phantek on it. I don't know if it would even have enough space to put an h60 on...


I don't think there'll be a problem on the H60(H80s and 90s have been used in this case), but that OCZ PSU will likely be an issue at 175mm long with that GPU even if you remove the PSU mounting bracket.


----------



## ZRock

So it sounds like I'd be best off going with a cm130.


----------



## frack0

Probably with that choice of PSU, of course the CM130 eliminates the Phanteks completely.


----------



## ZRock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Probably with that choice of PSU, of course the CM130 eliminates the Phanteks completely.


It does indeed, looks like I'll be stuck going back to my old h60


----------



## barnli

Im about to join the node 304 club, but still need to deside on a psu.

Is there any great alternative to the seasonic g550 and the silverstone strider gold?

Im going with a Gigabyte gtx 770 wf3 gpu.


----------



## Alienwarez567

Finnaly my build is done

Managed to fit in a Corsair TX850 and a GTX780 with a Corsair H80I entire rig is mess inside due to the PSU not beeing a Modular, but once i get my silverstone strider everything will be good.


----------



## Dak56

Hi all,

First, thanks for a fab site and a great thread!
I've been toying with a smaller build and was leaning towards the Corsair Air 540, then I saw the node 304...wow...love at first sight.









Before I take the plunge though, can I have a sound card ...Xonar DX and a Video card...650ti boost or similar togehter? Or is the APU the only way to go? Of the two the sound card is more important.
I've searched the thread and elsewhere and did find a post where someone said in passing they had both...but have lost it.

So is it possible? I'm sorry if it's an obvious answer, I'm a bit of a technoplonker.

Are there single slot graphics cards that will fit or will that cause colling issues etc ?

Thanks in advance

Plus...is the fractal integra psu the way to go?


----------



## Dak56




----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dak56*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Before I take the plunge though, can I have a sound card ...Xonar DX and a Video card...650ti boost or similar togehter? Or is the APU the only way to go? Of the two the sound card is more important. ?


ITX boards only have a single slot so you would have to decide between the video card or the sound card. The uses you have planned for this computer should make the choice easier for you. If you are wanting the sound card and are not going to be a hard core gamer then I would go the APU route, it has the best onboard graphics option.

If you are pushing gaming then use a good video card instead. I have found that I prefer USB headsets for my gaming experience over a high end sound card.

As for the PSU you have a few routes. Despite getting a bad rap I like the Corsair CX modular series. They are 140mm in size and the flat modular cables are super easy to route, plus the price is right.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barnli*
> 
> Im about to join the node 304 club, but still need to deside on a psu.
> 
> Is there any great alternative to the seasonic g550 and the silverstone strider gold?
> 
> Im going with a Gigabyte gtx 770 wf3 gpu.


I saw one build where someone used a fanless PSU and flipped it over putting the power cord about where a native cable would be and all the mod connectors were on the other side, plus the front fans take heat from the PSU away. The build might be in this thread somewhere. I think if you kept the PSU length to 160mm you could use any brand doing that.


----------



## jkk1989

Can i join this Club?! ;-)

Corsair Vengeance Pro 2x8gb 1866mhz Red
Corsair H80i Hydro
Corsair HX650
Intel Core i7-4770k Hashwell
Asus VI impact
Asus GTX760 2GB DirectCUII
Samsung 840 Pro 256gb

ASUS GTX760 2GB DirectCUII


----------



## frack0

Wow, that looks real nice with the red accents. Clean looking build.


----------



## Dak56

Thanks for that


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkk1989*
> 
> Can i join this Club?! ;-)


Your added, very clean build! Where is the ssd?


----------



## Geomancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbear*
> 
> Reapplied thermal paste and switched from Thermalright Chillfactor to Arctic Silver 5. Took advantage of having everything torn apart and rerouted some cables. The SSD is now mounted vertically between the PSU and the front of the case. This also allowed me to move the PSU a little further to the right of the case. The protruding pins from the front facia aren't an issue now the PSU is moved so far towards the motherboard.
> 
> The ATX 20 pin cable is looped between the GPU and the HSF. Other cables have been routed below the GPU heatsink and in between the GPU and the PSU. Nothing is obstructing the flow from the front fans towards the HSF now.
> 
> _Results: While folding on my 4670k @4k my load CPU temperature dropped by a full 10 degrees. This also positively affected the GPU temperature, which remains about 7 degrees cooler._
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After*
> 
> 
> 
> The angle is not favorable, but all the cables are at or below PSU height.


Are you able to properly mount your psu with your set up or is it too difficult running the cables with both fans on the heatsink?


----------



## lolwatpear

Hi guys, I've been having difficulty deciding on an itx case for a gaming system. I've pretty much narrowed this down to the prodigy and the node based on price point. Some reviews are making nervous on pulling the trigger for the node, where some are saying the airflow is bad. I really don't want to go for the prodigy and it's larger footprint. Is the node 304 pretty quiet and cool as long as you have a good gpu and cpu cooler?


----------



## Alienwarez567

Well as a new Owner of the Node 304, i am at the moment using a corsair H80i cooler and a just installed a GTX780 from MSI in the case. No problems so far from what i can tell i have a minor OC on my I5-4670K so its running at 4.5Ghz and after doin stress test the CPU was max of 60 degrees with maximum speed on the fans while testing no i dont take chances.

It sounds like a normal high end PC and considering what is crammed into that small case it think its all running pretty nifty, GFX runs at around 65-70 degrees when playing Crysis 3 in 2560x1080 with almost everything maxed out


----------



## jkk1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Your added, very clean build! Where is the ssd?


SSD is located in the front of the cabinet, I have made 4 holes and mounted it there


----------



## Jbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geomancer*
> 
> Are you able to properly mount your psu with your set up or is it too difficult running the cables with both fans on the heatsink?


The PSU is mounted using self-adhesive velcro strips on either side of the fan. The strips are of sufficient thickness to absorb fan vibration. You'll note that I left out the PSU bracket, which enabled me to move the PSU further towards the right. I've also positioned it snug against the motherboard to leave some room for the facia's mounting pins to protrude through the front wall of the case.
With the PSU up against the motherboard, there is just enough room to mount the SSD inside the case, between the PSU and the front wall. The SSD and HDD are also mounted using velcro strips.
The 20 pin ATX cable is routed from just below the front fan on the CPU cooler, towards the back between the GPU and CPU cooler, and back to the PSU. This puts it out of the way of the airflow coming from the case's intake fans.

Note that I am using the Silverstone SST55F-G PSU, which is 140mm deep and has gold rated efficiency at a maximum output of 550W. Furthermore, I am using the PP-05 short cable set for everything but the motherboard's 4 pin connector, for which I am using the stock cable.

I'll try to provide more pictures of how I routed my cables when I get back from my holiday.


----------



## pack66

Jbear, how loud/quiet is your PSU? Happy with it?


----------



## Geomancer

I have the st65f-g in my node. Whilst it is quiet it is by no means silent. In most situations it is inaudible but when there isn't any other sources of noise you can hear it. I was thinking of modding a noctua p12 in to try to quieten it a bit more in a few weeks but depending on what your standards of tolerable noise is, it should be fine.


----------



## Jbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pack66*
> 
> Jbear, how loud/quiet is your PSU? Happy with it?


It's inaudible to me. The case fans are set to medium RPM using the case's fan controller, the Twin Frozr III runs at 30-40% and the HSF is set to pwm.


----------



## m3nt4t

Complete n00b, first post (apologies if this isn't the right place for this or someone's covered this already)... I'm planning on adding a Corsair H60 water cooler to my rig and I'm wondering how anyone else has handled a similar set-up. Specifically I'm wondering the best way to configure the (single) fan. I want to configure my cooler in a pull set-up as to use the cooler air from outside the case BUT this places the cooler at odds with the two 92mm intake fans in the front..... or DOES IT???? I'm not planning on adding a video card (mine's an HTPC) so what I'm wondering is if the large vent on the side is enough for warm air to escape or do I need to turn the intake fans around and use them as exhaust??? Thank you for any help


----------



## theonedub

With no GPU I would run the front 92mm fans as intakes and have the H60 intake from the rear. Positive pressure should leave the GPU vent to exhaust all the hot air. If there is a filter in the GPU vent, I would remove it (can't remember it if is filtered or not).


----------



## m3nt4t

Thank you so much for your quick reply! Handy info as I was just sitting here discussing this same thing with my friend.... I repost after I get the cooler added.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3bb3j*


Are those the A3x?
How do you like them?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3nt4t*
> 
> Complete n00b, first post (apologies if this isn't the right place for this or someone's covered this already)... I'm planning on adding a Corsair H60 water cooler to my rig and I'm wondering how anyone else has handled a similar set-up. Specifically I'm wondering the best way to configure the (single) fan. I want to configure my cooler in a pull set-up as to use the cooler air from outside the case BUT this places the cooler at odds with the two 92mm intake fans in the front..... or DOES IT???? I'm not planning on adding a video card (mine's an HTPC) so what I'm wondering is if the large vent on the side is enough for warm air to escape or do I need to turn the intake fans around and use them as exhaust??? Thank you for any help


try out what theonedub said, good advice. but you might want to find some kind of a dust filter for the h60 as an intake, it might be a dust magnet and clog your rad sooner than later. but it would probably be best for the gpu filter to come off like dub said. it might take a bit of light modding to get it out of the grate. (haven't really looked at it)

Honestly I would just try it both ways and see what happens









A few folks in this thread have tinkered with flipping fans around but I think the general consensus is that the stock config works best. but if I recall, most of them have gpu's so your situation might yield different results


----------



## sirsparkles69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkk1989*
> 
> Can i join this Club?! ;-)
> 
> Corsair Vengeance Pro 2x8gb 1866mhz Red
> Corsair H80i Hydro
> Corsair HX650
> Intel Core i7-4770k Hashwell
> Asus VI impact
> Asus GTX760 2GB DirectCUII
> Samsung 840 Pro 256gb
> 
> ASUS GTX760 2GB DirectCUII


Fantastic build. I have my asus vi impact agressively waiting at home for other parts. Least of which is the WHITE fractal node.... . Very cool to see how the ram, gpu, fan coloring match and i give it an A+.


----------



## j3bb3j

yeah they are. They're great ! I still have to get stands for them though


----------



## Alienwarez567

Which fan would you suggest to put instead of the fractal fans in the front to get some more efficiency..??


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alienwarez567*
> 
> Which fan would you suggest to put instead of the fractal fans in the front to get some more efficiency..??


The best option I thin are the Noctua A9x14 or the B9. Both are PWM controlled so you can let them ramp based on motherboard control. The specs are pretty close with the B9 being the more powerful of the two in flow and pressure, the A9 is quieter and a thin body design.


----------



## Nivaku

I'm going to be using the SILVERSTONE ST45SF-G 450W Gold Editions v2.0

Can anyone chime in on their expereince with this PSU, don't know about which version but how's the noise on load and idle? Been hearing lots of people complaining that it's too loud.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivaku*
> 
> I'm going to be using the SILVERSTONE ST45SF-G 450W Gold Editions v2.0
> 
> Can anyone chime in on their expereince with this PSU, don't know about which version but how's the noise on load and idle? Been hearing lots of people complaining that it's too loud.


I have one in my Lian Li build and have never heard it yet. Is a solid PSU that has given me zero issues.


----------



## Alienwarez567

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> The best option I thin are the Noctua A9x14 or the B9. Both are PWM controlled so you can let them ramp based on motherboard control. The specs are pretty close with the B9 being the more powerful of the two in flow and pressure, the A9 is quieter and a thin body design.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## m3nt4t

Contacted Fractal Designs to see if they would sell me the black hardware from the white box to make an all black build BUT NO JOY. They said they cannot do this, no real reason was given though they were more than courteous... moving ahead I'm going to refinish the white hardware I have and I'll post the results here when it's finished... has anyone else attempted this???

OH and *ADD ME* to the list of Owner's please, here is a pic of my build in progress...



The build is based on the new A10-6800K and Gigabyte's Hudson D4 WiFi motherboard and will be finished within the next week.


----------



## Rosselair

Hi Overclockers,

I am new to the forum as a member, but have been reading it for a long time now.
My current set-up is an A10 5800k in a Node 304, but due to my desire for a bit more FPS in the games I play im about to upgrade.

The following parts are already present for the new built:

Intel I5 4430
Club3d HD7790
8GB Kingston memory (from old build)
Scythe Big Shuriken (from old build, don't mind replacing this)
Seasonic G360

Picking the motherboard is however a serious dilemma.I currently have a Scythe Big Shuriken (replaced the fan for something more silent) that I could reuse as CPU cooler.
However, many motherboards have components on the back that make it difficult to install backplates like Asus H87i-plus, Asrock B87m-itx. The MSI Z/H87i have a clean back but the cpu socket is very close to the PCI-E slot, which limits the choice in CPU coolers greatly. Besides that the MSI H87i is out of stock everywhere here in the Netherlands.

What would you guys recommend for a non overclocking set-up? I highly value silence by the way!
From the research i've done I would consider the following:

MSI H87i + Coolermaster 212 evo or Noctua U9B-SE2?
Asus H87i-plus + cooler??
Asrock B85m-itx + cooler??

Or should I just take a little risk and just mount the backplate of the Scythe? I noticed that there are others on this form who done that with boards from the previous z77 generation.
Thanks, and ofcourse I will post some pictures after finishing the build!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3nt4t*
> 
> OH and *ADD ME* to the list of Owner's please, here is a pic of my build in progress...


Your added









Too bad they won't sell you those parts, but a bit of paint should take care of it.


----------



## RadicalHelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3nt4t*
> 
> Contacted Fractal Designs to see if they would sell me the black hardware from the white box to make an all black build BUT NO JOY. They said they cannot do this, no real reason was given though they were more than courteous... moving ahead I'm going to refinish the white hardware I have and I'll post the results here when it's finished... has anyone else attempted this???


I actually contacted them about the same thing. They were very courteous and suggested that I pass it along to their sales suggestions team; so I did! Maybe if we all do that, they will get the hint









In fact, maybe it will be a possibility when the White Node 304 is released.


----------



## Dyaems

or just have a trade for those owners who will buy white node 304s!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rosselair*
> 
> Hi Overclockers,
> 
> I am new to the forum as a member, but have been reading it for a long time now.
> My current set-up is an A10 5800k in a Node 304, but due to my desire for a bit more FPS in the games I play im about to upgrade.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The following parts are already present for the new built:
> 
> Intel I5 4430
> Club3d HD7790
> 8GB Kingston memory (from old build)
> Scythe Big Shuriken (from old build, don't mind replacing this)
> Seasonic G360
> 
> Picking the motherboard is however a serious dilemma.I currently have a Scythe Big Shuriken (replaced the fan for something more silent) that I could reuse as CPU cooler.
> However, many motherboards have components on the back that make it difficult to install backplates like Asus H87i-plus, Asrock B87m-itx. The MSI Z/H87i have a clean back but the cpu socket is very close to the PCI-E slot, which limits the choice in CPU coolers greatly. Besides that the MSI H87i is out of stock everywhere here in the Netherlands.
> 
> What would you guys recommend for a non overclocking set-up? I highly value silence by the way!
> From the research i've done I would consider the following:
> 
> MSI H87i + Coolermaster 212 evo or Noctua U9B-SE2?
> Asus H87i-plus + cooler??
> Asrock B85m-itx + cooler??
> 
> Or should I just take a little risk and just mount the backplate of the Scythe? I noticed that there are others on this form who done that with boards from the previous z77 generation.
> Thanks, and ofcourse I will post some pictures after finishing the build!


pretty sure the asrock motherboard will fit the shuriken as the cpu socket is placed really far from the PCIe slot. if something at the back of the asrock motherboard prevents you from putting the backplate of the shuriken, you can always do the screw+washers method although i didnt really get this part youre asking xD

asrock mobo cpu placement too far from pcie


screw + washers on a geminiis524


pretty sure the ram will fit along with the shuriken since both are from your old build?


----------



## Rosselair

I already ordered the ASrock H87M-ITX, on Newegg they often have backside pictures of the motherboards. Discovered that by accident, was already googling for hours to find backside pictures from certain motherboards. The ASrock only has one component that might be a problem, but for that I can just trim down the backplate a little.

Both MSI and Gigabyte seem to understand that also non overclockers like to fit after-market coolers, since they don't place components on the back near the mounting holes. On the other hand though, their socket placing is terrible, limiting the after market cooler options greatly when using a GPU. If the MSI H87I had the socket placed 1,5 cm further from the PCI-E slot it would have been my favourite.

The Scythe and memory will most likely fit, I guess I will find that out in the weekend anyways, last components are on their way.


----------



## mironccr345

Any Node's in here with a custom loop?


----------



## Pebruska

I think there's one or two, but i'm planning on doing one


----------



## .theMetal

here is one mironccr,

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363306/watercooling-a-node-304-all-done-pictures-and-videos-included/0_20

don't think he's ever stopped by this club though.

there is a few more in here if you dig through.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> I think there's one or two, but i'm planning on doing one


Are you going to do a build log?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> here is one mironccr,
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363306/watercooling-a-node-304-all-done-pictures-and-videos-included/0_20
> don't think he's ever stopped by this club though.
> there is a few more in here if you dig through.


Thanks TM! I've been browsing around checking out the different builds in here.


----------



## Pebruska

You bet







might take awhile but i'm 90% sure it's happening.


----------



## jolle85

Hi, I have been lurking around this thread for some time now and finally i am posting something myself.

I have read all of your tips on hardware-parts and wich fits and wich don't. I have read all the experiences posted and watched the fotos of your builds.
This thread is amazing. If I would not have found this thread I would most probably return half of the components because they didnt fit, or be angry because there was a better alternative i didnt think of..
Most of the decisions I made could only be made on the base of all the information gathered here. So thank you guys!

Today I finally ordered my own M-itx build with the Fractal Design Node 304.
Here is the components:

CASE: FRACTAL DESIGN NODE 304 M-ITX BLACK

MB: ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Z87 S-1150 M-ITX
CPU: INTEL CORE i5-4670K
CPU Cooler: NOCTUA NH-U14S 140mm
RAM: CORSAIR 16GB DDR3 DOMINATOR PLATINUM 2133MHZ CL9 (2X8GB)
GPU: ASUS GEFORCE GTX 780 OC 3GB PCI-E DVI/HDMI/DP

SYS-HDD: SAMSUNG 840 EVO 250GB SSD SATA/600 TLC
Storage HDD: SEAGATE SERIAL 3TB UDMA600 7200RPM 64MB
PSU: BE QUIET! STRAIGHT POWER E9 700W
Grease: NOCTUA PRO-GRADE THERMAL GREASE

Replacement Fans:
BACK Fan: Be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM - 140mm

2x Front case fans: BE QUIET SILENTWINGS PWM 92MM

I can't wait for the parts to arrive!







Pictures of the boxes neatly stacked and finished build-photos is due to arrive soon


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jolle85*
> 
> Hi, I have been lurking around this thread for some time now and finally i am posting something myself.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have read all of your tips on hardware-parts and wich fits and wich don't. I have read all the experiences posted and watched the fotos of your builds.
> This thread is amazing. If I would not have found this thread I would most probably return half of the components because they didnt fit, or be angry because there was a better alternative i didnt think of..
> Most of the decisions I made could only be made on the base of all the information gathered here. So thank you guys!
> 
> Today I finally ordered my own M-itx build with the Fractal Design Node 304.
> Here is the components:
> 
> CASE: FRACTAL DESIGN NODE 304 M-ITX BLACK
> 
> MB: ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Z87 S-1150 M-ITX
> CPU: INTEL CORE i5-4670K
> CPU Cooler: NOCTUA NH-U14S 140mm
> RAM: CORSAIR 16GB DDR3 DOMINATOR PLATINUM 2133MHZ CL9 (2X8GB)
> GPU: ASUS GEFORCE GTX 780 OC 3GB PCI-E DVI/HDMI/DP
> 
> SYS-HDD: SAMSUNG 840 EVO 250GB SSD SATA/600 TLC
> Storage HDD: SEAGATE SERIAL 3TB UDMA600 7200RPM 64MB
> PSU: BE QUIET! STRAIGHT POWER E9 700W
> Grease: NOCTUA PRO-GRADE THERMAL GREASE
> 
> Replacement Fans:
> BACK Fan: Be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM - 140mm
> 
> 2x Front case fans: BE QUIET SILENTWINGS PWM 92MM
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for the parts to arrive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of the boxes neatly stacked and finished build-photos is due to arrive soon


niceeee

looks like a small super power machine


----------



## m3nt4t

Got everything up and running... A10-6800K,Gigabyte Hudson D4 WiFi Motherboard, 8GB Corsair DP DDR3-2133, SanDisk Ultra, Corsair H60, SeaSonic G-Series 450W PSU. Running Windows 8 and PowerDVD 13 Ultra for media playback... only hiccup so far was after playing Doom 3 on maxed settings the LG LA6200 went blank and showed a no signal pop-up, had to do a hard restart... everything has worked fine since. Going to run memtest to see if the RAM is to blame. If all's well I'll run some benchmarks this week and post the results...


----------



## tigim101

Anyone running stock cooler in this case? I got a $10 alpine 11 plus, which should be better than stock by a bit, and I get 40C idle and 80ish C load on a Xeon e3 1230 v2. Its basically a sandy chip with no igp, so I would think it runs cooler. These aren't unsafe, just wondering what everyone else is getting.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3nt4t*
> 
> only hiccup so far was after playing Doom 3 on maxed settings the LG LA6200 went blank and showed a no signal pop-up, had to do a hard restart... everything has worked fine since. Going to run memtest to see if the RAM is to blame. If all's well I'll run some benchmarks this week and post the results...


It looks nice









I wonder if the processor got warm when you were playing, have you done any stress testing to see how warm things get? Running memtest is a good idea too.


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> Anyone running stock cooler in this case? I got a $10 alpine 11 plus, which should be better than stock by a bit, and I get 40C idle and 80ish C load on a Xeon e3 1230 v2. Its basically a sandy chip with no igp, so I would think it runs cooler. These aren't unsafe, just wondering what everyone else is getting.


I use a cm geminii s524, which isn't low profile enough. It gets in the way of the disk caddy and hdd


----------



## tigim101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> I use a cm geminii s524, which isn't low profile enough. It gets in the way of the disk caddy and hdd


whats your cpu and what are your temps? Should of specified that in my post sorry


----------



## siggie30

Finishing up my build, thought I would go ahead and post a pic or two.

The EVGA 770 cassified with ACX cooler fits nicely with the stock screen IMO. It is a bigger card, but was not a hassle getting it in.



The Noctua d14 does fit as others have mentioned, but it is a little snug to the rear fan (depends on MB I guess) with the Asrock z87e.



Cable management is not a priority yet as I still have to decide on a HDD, and a possible LED bar.


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> whats your cpu and what are your temps? Should of specified that in my post sorry


I have a i5-4570.
Currently have at idle 31~34 degrees Celsius, and on load (running prime95) around 60+ degrees Celsius


----------



## Rosselair

Nice build! The great thing with these APU's is that you can make such a clean build, when there is no need for a separate GPU. My A10 5800k was really great, silent, power efficient, however there were some situations where I wished it had the GPU power of an AMD 7790. That is why I am swapping now to an i5 HD7790 build.

Since you have decent cooling for overclocking, you try to get some extra power by overclocking the APU.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rosselair*
> 
> Nice build! The great thing with these APU's is that you can make such a clean build, when there is no need for a separate GPU. My A10 5800k was really great, silent, power efficient, however there were some situations where I wished it had the GPU power of an AMD 7790. That is why I am swapping now to an i5 HD7790 build..


Would it have not been easier to just add a 7790 to the APU build? For that matter, considering what you spent for an i5 and new motherboard you could have added a 7950, saved a ton of money and gotten better performance.


----------



## s1rhacksalot

Hi,
Does anyone know if the case is strong enough to support a 27" monitor on top?
Thanks


----------



## Rosselair

Sure that would have been the cheapest way to go about it. Anyways I had to change my powersupply too for the upgrade and the CPU cooler. Since the Big Shuriken blocks the PCI-E slot.
Than I saw an offer for a second hand i5 4430 and the HD 7790 for which i paid together 215 euro.

A 7950 is too powerfull for my needs, uses too much power and probably wouldn't be silent enough. I only play Dota2 and CS:GO and would like to get into streaming a bit to watch playbacks.
The A10 5800k is a bit too weak for streaming, while the GPU was not always able to give me 128 fps in CS:GO (in case you are not familiar with the game, 128+ fps is considered optimal for reasons I am to lazy to state at the moment







).

Besides that I was expecting my A10 5800K will drop in value greatly next january with the arrival of Kaveri. Right now I sold it for a very reasonable price.
Basically I wanted too still have a silent system with a bit more power without a big power consumption penalty.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siggie30*


Your added, sweet build. I like the cables. I plan on making some nice sleeved cables eventually. Just have to get a different psu.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> Anyone running stock cooler in this case? I got a $10 alpine 11 plus, which should be better than stock by a bit, and I get 40C idle and 80ish C load on a Xeon e3 1230 v2. Its basically a sandy chip with no igp, so I would think it runs cooler. These aren't unsafe, just wondering what everyone else is getting.


the temps are odd, whats your ambient? maybe you may want to reseat the stock heatsink or apply a better thermal paste if youre still using the stock thermal paste


----------



## toyz72

i had a couple questions for you node owners, if someone has time to help? i'm getting ready to switch over to itx and this is the case i would like to go with. i'll just be switching my mobo out for an itx board. this is the board i'll be picking up.....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131840

the power supply and cooling are my questions. this is the psu i was thinking of going with? will it be all right with longer cards like my gtx670? or is there better for the money?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256085

second question is cooling. right now i have a noctua u14s, i have my doubt's this will fit,but i'm going to give it a try. if not i have a nh-c12p i can use also.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i had a couple questions for you node owners, if someone has time to help? i'm getting ready to switch over to itx and this is the case i would like to go with. i'll just be switching my mobo out for an itx board. this is the board i'll be picking up.....
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131840
> 
> the power supply and cooling are my questions. this is the psu i was thinking of going with? will it be all right with longer cards like my gtx670? or is there better for the money?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256085
> 
> second question is cooling. right now i have a noctua u14s, i have my doubt's this will fit,but i'm going to give it a try. if not i have a nh-c12p i can use also.


If youre going to use the asus z77 mobo, im pretty sure all tower coolers will fit, even with a graphics card inside the Node 304. It will even fit a Phanteks TC14 ora Noctua D14 inside the Node 304.

GTX 670 will surely be able to fit inside the Node 304, but it usually depends on the PSU. Usually people get the Seasonic G series as their PSU since they are semi modular, and the sockets are placed at the bottom. I've seen builds that has a Titan, GTX 690, 7970 Lightning (me), and other long graphics cards inside the Node 304, so the 670 shouldn't be a problem.

The Silverstone PSU you mentioned should be a good choice as well, since it is smaller than the average PSUs out there. You won't have any problems fitting anything inside the Node 304. You can also have the option to buy PP05 cables, which are shorter than the standard ones.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> If youre going to use the asus z77 mobo, im pretty sure all tower coolers will fit, even with a graphics card inside the Node 304. It will even fit a Phanteks TC14 ora Noctua D14 inside the Node 304.
> 
> GTX 670 will surely be able to fit inside the Node 304, but it usually depends on the PSU. Usually people get the Seasonic G series as their PSU since they are semi modular, and the sockets are placed at the bottom. I've seen builds that has a Titan, GTX 690, 7970 Lightning (me), and other long graphics cards inside the Node 304, so the 670 shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> The Silverstone PSU you mentioned should be a good choice as well, since it is smaller than the average PSUs out there. You won't have any problems fitting anything inside the Node 304. You can also have the option to buy PP05 cables, which are shorter than the standard ones.


thx for the info.......are the pp05 cables sold though silver stone? or can i find them else where? i might have to think the seasonic g series over. they are priced alot better and i'm sure quality would be as good?

if my u14s would fit in there, that would be pretty sweet


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> thx for the info.......are the pp05 cables sold though silver stone? or can i find them else where? i might have to think the seasonic g series over. they are priced alot better and i'm sure quality would be as good?
> 
> if my u14s would fit in there, that would be pretty sweet


The G series are also of Gold efficiency, so it should serve well for your needs. Also, PP05 cables are available in Amazon or Newegg.

EDIT: This might be the build you will end up with. Asus Z87I-PRO = Z77I-Deluxe in terms of CPU socket placement.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> The G series are also of Gold efficiency, so it should serve well for your needs. Also, PP05 cables are available in Amazon or Newegg.
> 
> EDIT: This might be the build you will end up with. Asus Z87I-PRO = Z77I-Deluxe in terms of CPU socket placement.


get links







i also liked the idea of being able to get the braided cables for more flexibility. but i still might consider the g series to based on price point. also because you cant really see in there any way.

i seen amazon had the white nod, is there anywhere else this can be found?


----------



## Dyaems

not sure yet about the white one if it is officially released, no one seems to post in this thread using it!

the G series modular cables are flat, better for routing cables inside the node 304 in my opinion, and also the length of the cables is juuust right!


----------



## lolwatpear

can anyone suggest me the best aio cpu cooler for under $100 for the node (value wise or performance)? i'm thinking the h90 or h60.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Can the AX760 fit inside the node 304 or will it cause problems


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> not sure yet about the white one if it is officially released, no one seems to post in this thread using it!
> 
> the G series modular cables are flat, better for routing cables inside the node 304 in my opinion, and also the length of the cables is juuust right!


thx for taking the time to help me. i think i might just go with the g series 550 . that will leave for extra cash for other things, like fans. this will be my 3rd fractal case and one thing i do know is there fans are a little lacking.


----------



## Geomancer

Whilst I do not have ths white one I was in Umart the other day (australian computer store) and they had a white node 304 on display.


----------



## FranchiseFathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwatpear*
> 
> can anyone suggest me the best aio cpu cooler for under $100 for the node (value wise or performance)? i'm thinking the h90 or h60.


I have an h90 in my node, works well but will only mount with the fan pulling and exhausting out the back due to GPU clearance. Works great so far though, running 4.5 stable daily. I need to get some pictures soon.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> thx for taking the time to help me. i think i might just go with the g series 550 . that will leave for extra cash for other things, like fans. this will be my 3rd fractal case and one thing i do know is there fans are a little lacking.


You're welcome. I personally think the front fan's purpose was to cool the HDD since the air they are pushing doesnt feel like going through the case. I accidentally forgot to plug the pins of the front fans one time, and the HDD temps were the same though.

I have 92mm san-ace fans here but i cant control the RPM even though they are 4-pin, i am a case fan noob lol


----------



## m3nt4t

@ toyz72, here's what the G-Series looks like in my build... you can see the cabling will actually fit under what ever card you might decide on. I didn't know they made a 550W version, I thought it went straight from 500W to 600W BUT my 450W version has 37 amps on the 12v rail so I'm sure 500W plus will be more than enough to handle whatever card you decide on!


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3nt4t*
> 
> @ toyz72, here's what the G-Series looks like in my build... you can see the cabling will actually fit under what ever card you might decide on. I didn't know they made a 550W version, I thought it went straight from 500W to 600W BUT my 450W version has 37 amps on the 12v rail so I'm sure 500W plus will be more than enough to handle whatever card you decide on!


wow...thats really close! not to sure how i feel about the g series now. you have any pic's with the vcard in there?


----------



## m3nt4t

Not yet but SOON! I'm planning on adding a EVGA GTX 760 SC ACX eventually but I'm in no hurry... the onboard graphics are actually very capable depending on what you're doing. BTW Look closely at the PCI-E slot... the clasp is taller than the cable connects and the memory banks come out further (farther?)..... I only wonder if I'll have to shave the top on the cable connects, still I don't think it'll be a problem.


----------



## earthmover

Just ordered node 304 and Super Flower Golden Green 450W PSU







I already have Asrock B85M-ITX and Xeon E3-1230v3 + HR-02 Macho up and running on my desk.
I'm curious how my passively cooled HD6770 with Accelero S1 rev2 will work in that case. I get 60*C with 120mm fan @500rpm and 85*C without any airflow while playing Guild Wars 2. I guess i can expect something around 70*C inside node


----------



## m3nt4t

Here's a couple of pics with the cables installed, hope this helps


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3nt4t*
> 
> Here's a couple of pics with the cables installed, hope this helps


thx for putting up more pic's







that is really close. plz post more pic's when you get your card in there.


----------



## Rosselair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earthmover*
> 
> Just ordered node 304 and Super Flower Golden Green 450W PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have Asrock B85M-ITX and Xeon E3-1230v3 + HR-02 Macho up and running on my desk.
> I'm curious how my passively cooled HD6770 with Accelero S1 rev2 will work in that case. I get 60*C with 120mm fan @500rpm and 85*C without any airflow while playing Guild Wars 2. I guess i can expect something around 70*C inside node


Could you please post pictures of your build when finished? Im realy curious how the Macho HR-02 will fit in the case with that motherboard.


----------



## earthmover

I can already tell yout that it will be impossible to mount exhaust fan inside with macho installed. My plan is to cut out the grill and mount fan on the outside


----------



## pack66

Well, here's my final parts list. Pulled the trigger on it last night. Already had the video card. Will post up pics when everything's in and built.

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U14S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Video Card:* Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply


----------



## Ophan

So after scouring this thread I think I've finally come up with a $1k build that satisfies all my requirements.
The pcpartpicker link is here: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1zePo

The only worries that I have are about the H90 clearance and the 7950 length (somehow close to 11". damn graphics cards have gotten long). I think that this build will work as is, but if anyone here with more experience than me sees a problem, or really any improvement at all, it would be really helpful!

As always, thanks in advance!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earthmover*
> 
> I can already tell yout that it will be impossible to mount exhaust fan inside with macho installed. My plan is to cut out the grill and mount fan on the outside


Hi, what temps are you getting with the Xeon and Macho? I also plan to move to Xeon sometime in the next few months. Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ophan*
> 
> So after scouring this thread I think I've finally come up with a $1k build that satisfies all my requirements.
> The pcpartpicker link is here: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1zePo
> 
> The only worries that I have are about the H90 clearance and the 7950 length (somehow close to 11". damn graphics cards have gotten long). I think that this build will work as is, but if anyone here with more experience than me sees a problem, or really any improvement at all, it would be really helpful!
> 
> As always, thanks in advance!


some users here actually made a 140mm rad with a graphics card but the clearance is very near between each other? why not get a thick 120mm rad like h80 or antec 920? the back of the node 304 doesnt need drilling in order to fit a 120mm fan/radiator on it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> wow...thats really close! not to sure how i feel about the g series now. you have any pic's with the vcard in there?


you actually need to route the cables underneath the card, and going to the area between the RAM, and the PSU. youll see what i mean when the time comes! this is with a 12" graphics card though, if your graphics card is only 10" i dont think you will have a problem with that.

i once owned an EVGA gtx 660, not sure how long it is but it fits inside the node 304 using the g550 without any problems.


----------



## Ophan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> some users here actually made a 140mm rad with a graphics card but the clearance is very near between each other? why not get a thick 120mm rad like h80 or antec 920? the back of the node 304 doesnt need drilling in order to fit a 120mm fan/radiator on it.


Well the plan was the use the 140mm included with the Node to get a push-pull setup on the H90 radiator. I'm not too experienced with radiators in general but for the sake of symmetry I chose the 140mm H90 vs the 120mm H80i.

Of course, if the H90 doesn't fit, then that's a different story...


----------



## toyz72

well....i dipped into my paypal and just ordered my first itx case







maybe i'll get lucky and it will be here this weekend. heres the power supply i want to go with, but i'm not sure i understand the pci-e connection?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256085

does this power supply only do one 6 pin or one 8 pin? or is it alright to use both 6 pin and 8 pin at the same time?my gtx670 requires two 6 pin connection? sorry if it sounds stupid, but i never use a power supply set up this way.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> well....i dipped into my paypal and just ordered my first itx case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe i'll get lucky and it will be here this weekend. heres the power supply i want to go with, but i'm not sure i understand the pci-e connection?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256085
> 
> does this power supply only do one 6 pin or one 8 pin? or is it alright to use both 6 pin and 8 pin at the same time?my gtx670 requires two 6 pin connection? sorry if it sounds stupid, but i never use a power supply set up this way.


it should be perfectly safe. the gtx 760 acx from evga requires 1 6pin and 1 8pin connectors


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> it should be perfectly safe. the gtx 760 acx from evga requires 1 6pin and 1 8pin connectors


i'm not to sure i like it set up like that ? in the picture from newegg, it shows one of the pcie connectors plugged off? i'm guessing the plug can't be removed?

another weird thing i noticed is,the cable kit comes with 4 pcie connectors. now im just confused on how this works? i might just say heck with it an go with the g series. what do you think?


----------



## Dyaems

if your graphics card requires you to use one 6pin and one 8pin pcie connector at the same time, there is no choice for you but to use it in order to power up the graphics card.

and why look at newegg pics where there is the official silverstone website for it. youll even see what cables are included inside the ST55F-G in that website, and it includes one 8-pin (actually 6+2 pin) and a 6-pin pcie cable. since youre using gtx 670 which requires two 6-pin connectors, just dont plug the extra 2 pins from the 6+2 pin and the 6-pin pcie cable from the silverstone psu

what cable kit? the stock one? or the PP05? you do not need to put all the cables onto the PSU, unless you need all of them. but you already know that.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> if your graphics card _requires_ you to use one 6pin and one 8pin pcie connector _at the same time_, there is no choice for you but to use it in order to power up the graphics card.
> 
> and why look at newegg pics where there is the official silverstone website for it. youll even see what cables are included inside the ST55F-G in that website, and it includes one 8-pin (actually 6+2 pin) and a 6-pin pcie cable. since youre using gtx 670 which requires two 6-pin connectors, just dont plug the extra 2 pins from the 6+2 pin and the 6-pin pcie cable from the silverstone psu
> 
> what cable kit? the stock one? or the PP05? you do not need to put all the cables onto the PSU, unless you need all of them. but you already know that.


so your saying this psu has more than one pcie connection? i did check out there website and it doesn't show the plug being there, but a watched a video on the power supply and it show 1 cable with the 6 pi and 8 pin one one line? sorry if im confusing you on this.

here, just go to 6:35 sec in the video. you'll see why im confused.


----------



## jolle85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pack66*
> 
> Well, here's my final parts list. Pulled the trigger on it last night. Already had the video card. Will post up pics when everything's in and built.
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U14S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
> *Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> *Video Card:* Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply


Looks like an awsome build.









My build is almost the same.

After I placed my order and it was sendt out, I had second thoughts, and wondered if I should have bought the crucial ballistix tactical cl8 1600mhz ram instead of corsair dominator platinum 2133mhz and used the extra money on a i7 cpu rather than i5. I see you did that and now i regret that i didnt. There must be more gain with the extra cpu power than there would be on the extra ram power. I am now considering to return cpu and ram and do just what you did.

I posted my parts 2 -3 pages ago.


----------



## Dyaems

yeah sorry if im getting confused LOL

anyway, according to this pic, even though it is blurry, the graph shoes that has two pcie connectors, the two blue connectors are the pcie connectors.



i think i did get what you mean now!


----------



## Nivaku

I'd return it if you can, in your situation going from an i5 to an i7 is way more of an increase then having higher clock speeds on your RAM


----------



## toyz72

check out the video i linked above. i put a time there for ya so you dont have to watch the whole thing. you'll see the cable im talking about(pcie)...sorry for wasting so much time on this

i can always make a post in the psu section. maybe we can get some answers on this? but the g series is looking better at the moment,lol.


----------



## Dyaems

my golly i should learn some more english. that cable youre talking about is the 24-pin cable that is needed to power the motherboard


----------



## Rosselair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earthmover*
> 
> I can already tell yout that it will be impossible to mount exhaust fan inside with macho installed. My plan is to cut out the grill and mount fan on the outside


Thanks! That is one very tight fit though! Luckily the ASRock has almost all the connectors on the side of the board, otherwise connecting all cables could have been a pain in the ass.


----------



## earthmover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Hi, what temps are you getting with the Xeon and Macho? I also plan to move to Xeon sometime in the next few months. Thanks.


with fan at lowest speed:
27-30*C idle
58*C load


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> if your graphics card _requires_ you to use one 6pin and one 8pin pcie connector _at the same time_, there is no choice for you but to use it in order to power up the graphics card.
> 
> and why look at newegg pics where there is the official silverstone website for it. youll even see what cables are included inside the ST55F-G in that website, and it includes one 8-pin (actually 6+2 pin) and a 6-pin pcie cable. since youre using gtx 670 which requires two 6-pin connectors, just dont plug the extra 2 pins from the 6+2 pin and the 6-pin pcie cable from the silverstone psu
> 
> what cable kit? the stock one? or the PP05? you do not need to put all the cables onto the PSU, unless you need all of them. but you already know that.
> 
> 
> 
> so your saying this psu has more than one pcie connection? i did check out there website and it doesn't show the plug being there, but a watched a video on the power supply and it show 1 cable with the 6 pi and 8 pin one one line? sorry if im confusing you on this.
> 
> here, just go to 6:35 sec in the video. you'll see why im confused.
Click to expand...

That power supply only has one PCI-E slot (note the other is blocked), so you would use the one cable to the one PCI-E slot to power your card.


----------



## CAZTILLO1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> Did a little additional modding on my case last night: I switched the case LEDs to red to fit my upcoming theme (sorry for bad pics)
> 
> 
> _HDD LED_
> 
> 
> _PWR LED_
> 
> 
> _Both at same time_
> 
> I then made some holes to mount the SSD in the front - no need to use the built-in storage solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The work gave me an idea, which i had brweing in my head over night until i was ready to do a rough mock up of it this morning; however I'm not quite convinced yet, so I would like You guys to comment on it too:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically it's a metal inset with 8 red LED's + 1 in the center. I was considering hooking it up to an arduino (could be in a box on top of the PSU now I don't have any SSD/HDD in that position) and wire that to an internal USB header somehow, so it is permanently connected. That woul dmean as soon as it powers up it will run the arduino and thus the LED's. The trick is the LED's would be programmable to run in different patterns through the arduino software. I'm unsure about the layout though. Alternatively it could be a 5x5 LED grid. or maybe even more.


Cool mod. I was wondering if you can make a tutorial for this mod. If not then is cool thanks


----------



## FCADrizzt

REQUEST HELP CUSTOM BUILD (AMD)

Would like some help custom building this machine as a low power low usage machine (not a gaming) just a computer where I can surf web, download and upload (torrent), watch films, tvshows etc on vlc media player or xbmc player. (min hard drive 4tb x 1)

would like ram to be 8gb x 2 and the operating system on a SSD.

Please help and thanks for you help.

-=BUDGET €1,000=-

Kind Regards
Mick


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FCADrizzt*
> 
> REQUEST HELP CUSTOM BUILD (AMD)
> 
> Would like some help custom building this machine as a low power low usage machine (not a gaming) just a computer where I can surf web, download and upload (torrent), watch films, tvshows etc on vlc media player or xbmc player. (min hard drive 4tb x 1)
> 
> would like ram to be 8gb x 2 and the operating system on a SSD.
> 
> Please help and thanks for you help.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Mick


Need to know budget first.


----------



## FCADrizzt

about €1000


----------



## HPE1000

Not sure where you want to order from but this might work well, you need to add operating system and a cpu cooler if you don't want to use the included one.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/500w-silverstone-strider-plus-modular-85-eff-80-plus-bronze-sli-crossfire-eps-12v-quiet-fan-atx-v23-
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120gb-samsung-840-basic-25-ssd-7mm-3-core-mdx-toggle-nand-read-530mb-s-write-130mb-s-256mb-cache-85k
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/msi-fm2-a75ia-e53-amd-a75-fm2-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-d-sub-hdmi-mini-itx
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4tb-wd-wd4001faex-black-35-7200rpm-sata-6gb-s
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/fractal-design-node-304-mini-itx-case-with-usb-30-w-o-psu-(std-atx)
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/amd-a6-6400k-s-fm2-richland-core-dual-core-39ghz-amd-radeon-hd-8470d-800mhz-65w-retail
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/16gb-(2x8gb)-corsair-ddr3-vengeance-pro-series-silver-pc3-14900-(1866)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-9-10-9

Just a word of advice, this seems like a rather expensive computer without a gpu, 16gb of ram is also not needed, why do you want 16?

I would like to see other peoples opinions.


----------



## Black5Lion

A low power and low usage machine shouldn't need 16GB of ram, even 8GB is overkill.
My rig only has 2gb of ram and I can do all the things you listed.


----------



## Mopar63

I have to agree, personally I never build a system with less than 8 gig but that is all you should need, 16 gig is a lot of overkill. High end gaming rigs seldom benefit from having more than 8 gig.


----------



## FCADrizzt

thank you for your help boys and girls...

i'll probably stick with 4gb x 2 for RAM.
Quote:


> I would like to see other peoples opinions.


----------



## FCADrizzt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Not sure where you want to order from but this might work well, you need to add operating system and a cpu cooler if you don't want to use the included one.
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/500w-silverstone-strider-plus-modular-85-eff-80-plus-bronze-sli-crossfire-eps-12v-quiet-fan-atx-v23-
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120gb-samsung-840-basic-25-ssd-7mm-3-core-mdx-toggle-nand-read-530mb-s-write-130mb-s-256mb-cache-85k
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/msi-fm2-a75ia-e53-amd-a75-fm2-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-d-sub-hdmi-mini-itx
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4tb-wd-wd4001faex-black-35-7200rpm-sata-6gb-s
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/fractal-design-node-304-mini-itx-case-with-usb-30-w-o-psu-(std-atx)
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/amd-a6-6400k-s-fm2-richland-core-dual-core-39ghz-amd-radeon-hd-8470d-800mhz-65w-retail
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/16gb-(2x8gb)-corsair-ddr3-vengeance-pro-series-silver-pc3-14900-(1866)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-9-10-9
> 
> Just a word of advice, this seems like a rather expensive computer without a gpu, 16gb of ram is also not needed, why do you want 16?
> 
> I would like to see other peoples opinions.


Thanks for this... could you tell me what RAM I should get with this setup thanks...


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earthmover*
> 
> with fan at lowest speed:
> 27-30*C idle
> 58*C load


thanks. whats the ambient in your room?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siggie30*
> 
> That power supply only has one PCI-E slot (note the other is blocked), so you would use the one cable to the one PCI-E slot to power your card.


is it blocked? i think thats a cover for it if people wont going to use two pci-e connectors. silverstone website pics doesnt show it is blocked. i could be wrong with it though, i only base it on pics


----------



## HHGG

Hey guys.

Building a new Node 304 Build, got everything covered expect the motherboard+CPU Cooler, I'm thinking between the Impact VI vs the deluxe, thing is the deluxe got more usb ports + 2 more sata ports

My question is *can i use the Esata to sata for the internal drive with the impact VI to increase my sata ports?* (My Setup is 2X SSD and 3 Hard drives)

Also *Will the Sound card on the Impact block the cpu cooler?* help would be appreciated i did some research but not much regarding the impact (can't find any)

Thinking of getting the U12s IF i can use it with the impact+its sound card installed

Here are some pictures with the U14S it seems like a perfect fit and the best cooler to be used with the NODE 304










The *U12S even got less depth* so i can install all the hard drive cases without issues i believe









More pictures there if people are interested
http://www.pcgamers.net.au/index.php/categories/item/367-noctua-nh-u14s-review


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *earthmover*
> 
> with fan at lowest speed:
> 
> 27-30*C idle
> 
> 58*C load
> 
> 
> 
> thanks. whats the ambient in your room?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *siggie30*
> 
> That power supply only has one PCI-E slot (note the other is blocked), so you would use the one cable to the one PCI-E slot to power your card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is it blocked? i think thats a cover for it if people wont going to use two pci-e connectors. silverstone website pics doesnt show it is blocked. i could be wrong with it though, i only base it on pics
Click to expand...

I guess they cap one of them since you only get one PCI-E connector. I perused a few sites to try to confirm, but there ya go.


----------



## Amihim

Thanks to each and every one. Finally I have built mine.


----------



## Dyaems

Thanks for the info!


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Thanks for the info!


i emailed silverstone and this was the reply...which was very fast.

Thank you very much for your interest in SilverStone.
Please refer to following link which is ST55F-G's included power cable that it did only included one 8 pin and 6 pin connector cable.
http://www.silverstonetek.com/goods_cable_define/st55f-g-cable-define.pdf
And if you want to connect another PCI power cable, please purchase our PP06-2PCIE70 or PP06-PCI55. Because all SilverStone's modular power could only supply SilverStone's modular cable. If you connect other brand's modular on ST55F-G may cause damage on it or other hardware.
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product_access.php?tno=4&area=en&tid=
You can refer to following link which is PSU's VGA support list.
http://www.silverstonetek.com/downloads/PSU/GPU-supportlist.pdf
Best Regards,
Albert Chang
SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.

so i'm guessing that it is unusable? so i'm going ahead and ordering the g series instead. unless someone knows of a better psu?


----------



## QuadrupleDeke

Finally got my hands on the C2 revision of one of these, so I'm ready for my Node 304 build this weekend!


----------



## Booty Warrior

White Node, White Node, where are you?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i emailed silverstone and this was the reply...which was very fast.
> 
> Thank you very much for your interest in SilverStone.
> Please refer to following link which is ST55F-G's included power cable that it did only included one 8 pin and 6 pin connector cable.
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/goods_cable_define/st55f-g-cable-define.pdf
> And if you want to connect another PCI power cable, please purchase our PP06-2PCIE70 or PP06-PCI55. Because all SilverStone's modular power could only supply SilverStone's modular cable. If you connect other brand's modular on ST55F-G may cause damage on it or other hardware.
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product_access.php?tno=4&area=en&tid=
> You can refer to following link which is PSU's VGA support list.
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/downloads/PSU/GPU-supportlist.pdf
> Best Regards,
> Albert Chang
> SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.
> 
> so i'm guessing that it is unusable? so i'm going ahead and ordering the g series instead. unless someone knows of a better psu?


yup just buy the G series! you wont really have problems with gpu clearance i tell you!


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> yup just buy the G series! you wont really have problems with gpu clearance i tell you!


i'm going back and forth with silverstone right now. but anyhow, i'm going with the g series. i'm determined to get to the bottom of this







i'm hoping to at least be able to past the info on to others. thx for wasting time with me.


----------



## m3nt4t

FORMALLY withdrawing any endorsement of the SeaSonic G-Series... I never got to put a graphics card in my build, the PSU died within the first week. RMA'd to Newegg,.. going to go with Thermaltake's Smart 650, it costs less and has 52 amps on the single rail. The cabling while not modular is at least flat and black... hopefully I'll have better luck with this one. FRUSTRATED! I had always heard good things about SeaSonic and I was POSITIVE it was the perfect solution for my Node 304 build.


----------



## Dyaems

first time i read a seasonic PSU dying. i hope that replacement PSU should serve you well!


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3nt4t*
> 
> FORMALLY withdrawing any endorsement of the SeaSonic G-Series... I never got to put a graphics card in my build, the PSU died within the first week. RMA'd to Newegg,.. going to go with Thermaltake's Smart 650, it costs less and has 52 amps on the single rail. The cabling while not modular is at least flat and black... hopefully I'll have better luck with this one. FRUSTRATED! I had always heard good things about SeaSonic and I was POSITIVE it was the perfect solution for my Node 304 build.


Meh, duds happen. I wouldn't write off an entire company because of one failed item though.

That Thermaltake is a CWT unit if I recall correctly. Not bad but a downgrade from the G-series in all respects. I would've just gotten a replacement personally.


----------



## earthmover

I just got Super Flower Golden Green 450W for my build, still waiting for the node and ssd though







Fan is very quiet, build quality seems great and i really like black&gold sleeving. Exact length of PSU is 163mm


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> so your saying this psu has more than one pcie connection? i did check out there website and it doesn't show the plug being there, but a watched a video on the power supply and it show 1 cable with the 6 pi and 8 pin one one line? sorry if im confusing you on this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> so i'm guessing that it is unusable? so i'm going ahead and ordering the g series instead. unless someone knows of a better psu?


Of course it's usable. Answers in this thread and reply from Silverstone just confusing matters.

1. You only get one 8-pin socket for PCIe because the power supply is intended for only one graphics card.

2. However, you get a PCIe cable that splits into two plugs: a 6+2 and a 6 pin. So it works fine with GPUs that need two plugs.

This way they support 6pin, 8pin, 6+6pin and 8+6pin cards with a single cable.


----------



## Kyronn94

So I got a new graphics card for my Node 304 system a few days ago, an MSI 7950 TF3 OC Boost Edition and I found a minor problem with installing the card.

The I/O plate on the card has two screws in it that secure a support bar / heat sink to the PCB and I/O plate.
These two screws conflict with the back panels in the Node 304, so the card can not be secured with the screws on the PCI slots, as the holes do not line up.
Interestingly, this is not the case in my Arc Mini, where the PCI slots are designed differently.

I solved this by just removing the two screws, but I have lost a bit of rigidity in the card by doing so.

Has anyone else had this problem?

I have done my best to describe the problem, but I can post pictures later if neccessary


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amihim*
> 
> Thanks to each and every one. Finally I have built mine.


Added, welcome


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> So I got a new graphics card for my Node 304 system a few days ago, an MSI 7950 TF3 OC Boost Edition and I found a minor problem with installing the card.
> 
> The I/O plate on the card has two screws in it that secure a support bar / heat sink to the PCB and I/O plate.
> These two screws conflict with the back panels in the Node 304, so the card can not be secured with the screws on the PCI slots, as the holes do not line up.
> Interestingly, this is not the case in my Arc Mini, where the PCI slots are designed differently.
> 
> I solved this by just removing the two screws, but I have lost a bit of rigidity in the card by doing so.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem?
> 
> I have done my best to describe the problem, but I can post pictures later if neccessary


i had a similar problem with my 7970 lightning. i just left it as it is, although i did use that small metal cover where youre supposed to put before using two thumbscrews so that the graphics card wont move as much. cable tie solution doesnt do the trick for me


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Of course it's usable. Answers in this thread and reply from Silverstone just confusing matters.
> 
> 1. You only get one 8-pin socket for PCIe because the power supply is intended for only one graphics card.
> 
> 2. However, you get a PCIe cable that splits into two plugs: a 6+2 and a 6 pin. So it works fine with GPUs that need two plugs.
> 
> This way they support 6pin, 8pin, 6+6pin and 8+6pin cards with a single cable.


thx wisk.....silverstone just confirmed everything you just said. i went ahead and ordered the seasonic g 550 though.


----------



## sirsparkles69

A glorious day, of which I can become a member of the elite Node 304 owners club









It has been a long awaited project which I will try to summarize. As you will see I went with a white/black color scheme throughout my entire rig and accessories, and let me tell you it was an adventure trying to find or make these parts. The less obvious details... I painted the Shell of the node 304 and mouse with layers of flat white rustoleum 2x paint/primer then clearcoat. I was tired of waiting for the white retail edition and in fact I think this two tone matched way better with my overall setup. I tucked away my SSD behind the aluminum bezel with sticky tape. The AX760i fits well considering, the lower level of ports fit just underneath the GPU with maybe 1mm to spare! The cable wiring has been the most challenging of my building career. Im so glad its finally done, and waiting for just the right components has been a test of my patience. Would love to hear any comments









Case - Fractal Node 304
Mobo - Asus Impact VI ROG
CPU - i5 4670k (clocked at 4.2), not looking to push the envelope.
Heatsink - Corsair H60 2013 + arctic silver + Bitfenix Pro white LED 120mm
RAM - Mushkin 16GB @ 2400Mhz
Hard Drive - Samsung 840 256Gb
Hard Drive External - WD 1TB passport USB 3.0
Optical - LOL
OS - Windows 8 64-bit
PSU - Corsair AX760i
GPU - EVGA 760 SC Edition 2Gb

Keyboard - Coolermaster Quickfire TK (Cherry MX Brown) Limited Edition white frame + LED.
Mouse - Logitech G9X (painted white)
Speakers - Microlab FC50 2.1


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirsparkles69*
> 
> A glorious day, of which I can become a member of the elite Node 304 owners club


Looks phenomenal great work!

I added you and since it has been the first painted node in the club (I'm pretty sure. If I'm wrong, someone let me know) I put a mark next to it.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirsparkles69*
> 
> A glorious day, of which I can become a member of the elite Node 304 owners club


This is just damn sexy!!!!! Well done...


----------



## JMatzelle303

was it hard to do cable management with the ax760


----------



## sirsparkles69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> was it hard to do cable management with the ax760


The cable management was not rough due to the ax760i, it was only rough due to the node 304 itx layout itself. With the limited items I needed, plus all fans linked to mobo, all the major cables like 24 pin, cpu, and 2x pcie all followed a similar path and only needed about 2x twist ties. Still way better than non-modular, i couldnt imagine tucking away an extra 4 molex/sata cables.

And thanks to all the compliments so far!!!!


----------



## JMatzelle303

I was thinking of going with the GTX760 mini gpu by asus which is a smaller card


----------



## sirsparkles69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> I was thinking of going with the GTX760 mini gpu by asus which is a smaller card


Had the same plan...read a report (somewhere) which saddened me... the Asus 760 mini wont be released in the US. So i looked for an alternative.


----------



## JMatzelle303

gtx 670 lol

that should give me full access to the psu also I might customize the cables

How are your temps I have a panteks cpu cooler PH-TC12DX and want to know how the temps are for hawell


----------



## m3nt4t

@ SirSparkle69, that is GORGEOUS rig... thank you for the pics of the 760 and the PSU (WOW, nearly $200 for a PSU!). Inspiring!


----------



## sirsparkles69

I usually hover between 35 and 40c browsing in windows, up to 75c max in some quick load tests. That's with my minor oc. GPU hovers between 25-30c idle and up to 80c load. Though i keep my fan maxed at 75% to reduce noise.

The AX760i PSU was from my last build. not purchased exclusively for this guy. And the fan on it pretty much never spins up, dead silent







in fact it was upgrade from AX760 which had coil whine, convinced them to get me higher model for free.


----------



## pack66

Well, just a note for prospective owners...the Noctua NH-U14s will not fit with the RoG Impact. I'm currently trying to make it fit, but having issues with the pipes hitting the daughter board. If I take off the daughter board heat shield (the one on the inside towards the heatsink), I might be able to get it to fit...not sure if I want to do that. Just fyi for those who have ordered, but not yet received...or thinking of ordering.


----------



## Dyaems

did asus changed the cpu socket placement? the z77-i deluxe board i guess has the "perfect" cpu socket placement then, since it can even fit twin tower coolers? i assumed that since both boards look alike, asus did not bother to change the cpu socket placement at all.

edit: oh its a u14s, i read it as u12s lol


----------



## JMatzelle303

Sirs, is that stock ?


----------



## HHGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pack66*
> 
> Well, just a note for prospective owners...the Noctua NH-U14s will not fit with the RoG Impact. I'm currently trying to make it fit, but having issues with the pipes hitting the daughter board. If I take off the daughter board heat shield (the one on the inside towards the heatsink), I might be able to get it to fit...not sure if I want to do that. Just fyi for those who have ordered, but not yet received...or thinking of ordering.


Do you think the U12S would fit?


----------



## pack66

The heatsink is the culprit. If the heatsink on the daughter board wasn't there, it might fit. Neither the impact nor the deluxe is on the compatibility list. Don't think the u12s will fit either, it's not on the list, also.


----------



## .theMetal

I'm wondering if the phanteks will fit on the impact. it seems to have plenty of clearance from the daughter board on the z77 deluxe.


----------



## alienden

There must be at least one way to fit u14s on impact judging by picture on this review http://www.ddworld.cz/pc-a-komponenty/zakladni-desky/test-asus-maximus-vi-impact-mini-itx-a-maximus-vi-formula-spicka-ve-vsech-ohledech--7.html


----------



## alienden

Another picture from the same website. You can see u14's heatsink before fan mounting. Looks like the daughterboard shield is still on


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirsparkles69*
> 
> A glorious day, of which I can become a member of the elite Node 304 owners club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a long awaited project which I will try to summarize. As you will see I went with a white/black color scheme throughout my entire rig and accessories, and let me tell you it was an adventure trying to find or make these parts. The less obvious details... I painted the Shell of the node 304 and mouse with layers of flat white rustoleum 2x paint/primer then clearcoat. I was tired of waiting for the white retail edition and in fact I think this two tone matched way better with my overall setup. I tucked away my SSD behind the aluminum bezel with sticky tape. The AX760i fits well considering, the lower level of ports fit just underneath the GPU with maybe 1mm to spare! The cable wiring has been the most challenging of my building career. Im so glad its finally done, and waiting for just the right components has been a test of my patience. Would love to hear any comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case - Fractal Node 304
> Mobo - Asus Impact VI ROG
> CPU - i5 4670k (clocked at 4.2), not looking to push the envelope.
> Heatsink - Corsair H60 2013 + arctic silver + Bitfenix Pro white LED 120mm
> RAM - Mushkin 16GB @ 2400Mhz
> Hard Drive - Samsung 840 256Gb
> Hard Drive External - WD 1TB passport USB 3.0
> Optical - LOL
> OS - Windows 8 64-bit
> PSU - Corsair AX760i
> GPU - EVGA 760 SC Edition 2Gb
> 
> Keyboard - Coolermaster Quickfire TK (Cherry MX Brown) Limited Edition white frame + LED.
> Mouse - Logitech G9X (painted white)
> Speakers - Microlab FC50 2.1


how did you connect the SATA/GPU cables man? it seems like there's no space?


----------



## pack66

@Alienden: I wasn't able to find the picture you posted on the website. Can you post a direct link? From a cursory look, that looks like an NH-U12S, not the U14S. If that's the case, it gives me hope as I'd rather go Air then AIO...maybe the U12s will work.

As far as the link to the review you posted, I noticed one of the shots has a U14s mounted. However, the mount is sideways with the fans perpendicular to the back fan...I don't think that's ideal. Additionally, I think the cooler would hit the PSU and back fan if placed in the Node.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirsparkles69*
> 
> A glorious day, of which I can become a member of the elite Node 304 owners club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a long awaited project which I will try to summarize. As you will see I went with a white/black color scheme throughout my entire rig and accessories, and let me tell you it was an adventure trying to find or make these parts. The less obvious details... I painted the Shell of the node 304 and mouse with layers of flat white rustoleum 2x paint/primer then clearcoat. I was tired of waiting for the white retail edition and in fact I think this two tone matched way better with my overall setup. I tucked away my SSD behind the aluminum bezel with sticky tape. The AX760i fits well considering, the lower level of ports fit just underneath the GPU with maybe 1mm to spare! The cable wiring has been the most challenging of my building career. Im so glad its finally done, and waiting for just the right components has been a test of my patience. Would love to hear any comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case - Fractal Node 304
> Mobo - Asus Impact VI ROG
> CPU - i5 4670k (clocked at 4.2), not looking to push the envelope.
> Heatsink - Corsair H60 2013 + arctic silver + Bitfenix Pro white LED 120mm
> RAM - Mushkin 16GB @ 2400Mhz
> Hard Drive - Samsung 840 256Gb
> Hard Drive External - WD 1TB passport USB 3.0
> Optical - LOL
> OS - Windows 8 64-bit
> PSU - Corsair AX760i
> GPU - EVGA 760 SC Edition 2Gb
> 
> Keyboard - Coolermaster Quickfire TK (Cherry MX Brown) Limited Edition white frame + LED.
> Mouse - Logitech G9X (painted white)
> Speakers - Microlab FC50 2.1


Good looking case and a nice setup.


----------



## alienden

I take it back @pack66, this article shows that horizontal mounting is the only mounting that works for U14S and I agree it might not even fit into node 304 this way and wouldn't be anywhere optimal in terms of airflow. Oh well U14S will go back to store and U12S will take it place. Here's the link that finally convinced me (shows U12 in both configs and U14S in horizontal) http://www.ddworld.cz/pc-a-komponenty/procesory-a-pameti/test-noctua-nh-u14s-a-nh-u12s-cpu-chladic-v-perfektnim-provedeni-a-ve-dvou-velikostech-5.html

P.S. then again I still have a small hope that U14S is mountable vertically with nm-i3 mounting plate. I will give it a try this saturday!


----------



## HHGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienden*
> 
> I take it back @pack66, this article shows that horizontal mounting is the only mounting that works for U14S and I agree it might not even fit into node 304 this way and wouldn't be anywhere optimal in terms of airflow. Oh well U14S will go back to store and U12S will take it place. Here's the link that finally convinced me (shows U12 in both configs and U14S in horizontal) http://www.ddworld.cz/pc-a-komponenty/procesory-a-pameti/test-noctua-nh-u14s-a-nh-u12s-cpu-chladic-v-perfektnim-provedeni-a-ve-dvou-velikostech-5.html




Yeah the u12s fits fine it seems

So does the u14s but its not optimal airflow direction for the node 304


----------



## RadicalHelix

I guess I better post my pictures too. I still need to buy a new graphics card; using an old HD 6870 right now. I'm also thinking of replacing all the fans with PWM fans and it certainly wouldn't hurt if I did a bit more cable management









I apologize for the image quality; they are just cellphone pictures.


----------



## sirsparkles69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> how did you connect the SATA/GPU cables man? it seems like there's no space?


I ran the SATA power into the front panel, and the SATA connector just up over the ram then back down between where psu and mobo meet into font panel. GPU cables were like 24 pin/cpu power, where i ran it first over top of psu and then sort of arc up towards the gpu power slot.


----------



## barkinos98

well thanks but thats not i was asking; the gpu seems to be covering the SATA/peripheral ports, but (maybe because of the angle, idk) the last row seems like it is eligible?


----------



## oldnavy

This thread is a fantastic resource. Thanks to all who contribute here! I'm replacing an aging Phenom II 955be system and decided to move it from the floor to my desktop, so I started looking at ITX cases and settled on the Node 304. I just order the following parts:

PCPartPicker part list / http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1zJiW/by_merchant/ /
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
*Motherboard:* Asus Z87I-DELUXE Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply

My goal for this build is a compact, quiet PC for web browsing, streaming, HandBrake, MakeMKV and occasional FPS gaming at 1920x1080.

I have not picked a CPU cooler yet, so the stock HSF will be used until I decide on one. I did select VLP RAM to give me some flexibility. The NH-U12 S NH-D14 above look nice for the mild overclocking I would use. GPU is also not selected yet, so an old 5770 will be installed temporarily.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadicalHelix*


Nice your added, helix.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldnavy*
> 
> This thread is a fantastic resource. Thanks to all who contribute here! I'm replacing an aging Phenom II 955be system and decided to move it from the floor to my desktop, so I started looking at ITX cases and settled on the Node 304.


Welcome to the forum and the thread, glad you like it. Looks like a solid build so far.


----------



## m3nt4t

OK, so I sent the SeasSonic G-Series 450W back as it seemed to have died prematurely (3 days)... I have to wonder if this was my fault though, I'm not an electrician or even somewhat knowledgeable of all things overclocked. I think maybe it was a bit small for the build (even without the card)... at any rate I got the Thermaltake Smart 650 as a replacement and it works, which is good. The cables are flat and perhaps this saves a bit on space because the cables with this PSU are LONG. I was planning on adding a GTX-760 back in the day when I owned a SeaSonic 450W but as I now have 52 amps at my disposal I'm thinking I might climb a little farther down the rabbit hole. Anyway here are a few pics of the build with the Thermaltake in it, submitted for your approval


----------



## sirsparkles69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well thanks but thats not i was asking; the gpu seems to be covering the SATA/peripheral ports, but (maybe because of the angle, idk) the last row seems like it is eligible?


Ahh ok thought you meant more of the motherboard ports. Now Im feeling you with PSU ports. The last row has literaly just enough clearance, maybe 2mm maximum to spare, which would allow a few sata/molex power cables to be used, if perhaps a little tricky to wire.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Going to build the same thing as you but going to take longer since im buying week by week


----------



## DukeGordon

New here, but I've read through a lot of this thread. Tons of great info!
Yesterday I decided to take the plunge and try and join the club. Bought the Node 304 case, arrived in the mail today.
I can already tell this was a great decision! This thing is so clean.









Well here is my prospective build, let me know what you guys think! Any problems or suggestions? What can I do better? I will be using this for "studying" (i.e. gaming when I shouldn't be)







. I do plan on oc'ing in the future.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.98 @ Outlet PC)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($74.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z87I-DELUXE Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($185.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($49.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($49.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (Purchased)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB Video Card ($399.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($79.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $1070.91

I've already got the case and the SSD (currently running it in my laptop until this thing gets built). Any advice on a cooler? I don't mind noise when I am gaming, but this thing is large enough to fit some pretty big tower coolers. Is there a better option than the H80i?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pack66

Ok, so an update to my build. Based off of some of the pics today, I did a bunch of research regarding cpu coolers. Rad's able to get the NH-D14 to fit, so I think the Phanteks PH-TC14PE will also fit (basically the same design). I'm leaning toward the Phanteks (even though it's not confirmed they fit) as they have a PWM splitter, and I want the Impact to have the ability to set fan speed based on load/idle. So a couple questions:

1. Can the Maximus VI Impact control 3pin fans through voltage or would I have to buy additional PWM fans for a PWM setup on an NH-D14?
2. How satisfied are the Phantek owners that have them installed on their Nodes in terms of quiet (first and foremost) and cooling?
3. Additional thoughts are welcome.

The NH-U14s will be returned to Amazon tomorrow (or at least the process will start). I had thought about the NH-U12s, but I think I'd rather have the performance of the D14.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Will using sound damping foam on the cover that slides off the case cause temps to rise. I am only putting it where its soild metal leaving gpu area open and psu of course


----------



## Dyaems

someone commented on the tj08-e thread with the same question you asked, and answered that there is no point in buying those sound damping foams. i also have them lying around but i mostly use them for headphones haha


----------



## HPE1000

I don't think they really work from all the research I have done, at the very least they will reduce vibrations I think. (that is not personal experience, just research)


----------



## tigim101

Before I got the node I covered the entire side panel and the bottom of my Antec 300 with Silverstone sound dampening foam, and I couldn't tell a difference. I didn't really see a change in temperatures though. I wouldn't do it, the case is very quiet as it is, the only noise I hear is the included fans (I have them on high) and the vibration from my HDD, and I doubt the foam will really do anything to that. It is also likely to make putting the cover back on a little more difficult.


----------



## earthmover

I just finished my build


----------



## RadicalHelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pack66*
> 
> Ok, so an update to my build. Based off of some of the pics today, I did a bunch of research regarding cpu coolers. Rad's able to get the NH-D14 to fit, so I think the Phanteks PH-TC14PE will also fit (basically the same design). I'm leaning toward the Phanteks (even though it's not confirmed they fit) as they have a PWM splitter, and I want the Impact to have the ability to set fan speed based on load/idle. So a couple questions:
> 
> 1. Can the Maximus VI Impact control 3pin fans through voltage or would I have to buy additional PWM fans for a PWM setup on an NH-D14?
> 2. How satisfied are the Phantek owners that have them installed on their Nodes in terms of quiet (first and foremost) and cooling?
> 3. Additional thoughts are welcome.
> 
> The NH-U14s will be returned to Amazon tomorrow (or at least the process will start). I had thought about the NH-U12s, but I think I'd rather have the performance of the D14.


To answer question 1; yes, it can control 3-pin fans through voltage on all 4 fan headers.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pack66*
> 
> Ok, so an update to my build. Based off of some of the pics today, I did a bunch of research regarding cpu coolers. Rad's able to get the NH-D14 to fit, so I think the Phanteks PH-TC14PE will also fit (basically the same design). I'm leaning toward the Phanteks (even though it's not confirmed they fit) as they have a PWM splitter, and I want the Impact to have the ability to set fan speed based on load/idle. So a couple questions:
> 
> 1. Can the Maximus VI Impact control 3pin fans through voltage or would I have to buy additional PWM fans for a PWM setup on an NH-D14?
> 2. How satisfied are the Phantek owners that have them installed on their Nodes in terms of quiet (first and foremost) and cooling?
> 3. Additional thoughts are welcome.


The phanteks is incredibly quiet. I have a really aggressive fan profile, its been pretty warm, and its still pretty quiet. In the winter when things are cooler I will turn it down and cant even hear it.

Cooling wise its one of the best. It goes head to head with any air cooling or high-end-all-in-one-water.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earthmover*
> 
> I just finished my build


Added


----------



## pack66

Questions for Radical:

Here's a pic of a side by side comparison of the D14 and the Phantek. How much clearance do your D14 heat pipes have from the daughterboard heatsink? Do you think the fatter, wider pipes of the Phanteks would interfere with the daughterboard and not fit? Finally, do with the fan control of the Impact, do your fans spin all the way down with the volt control of the motherboard, or are the Noctua fans always running?



Pic is from Vortez.


----------



## neorobo

Hi everyone, I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on this build:

PCPartPicker part list

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply

I'll also likely tack on an old SATA HDD from a few years ago for storage. I'm wondering if anyone has a better suggestion for a PSU. I'd like to verify that 550W will be enough power if I intend to overclock the CPU (and perhaps the GPU). Any other comments or suggestions are welcome.

Thanks to everyone for their advice in this thread, it's been incredibly helpful!


----------



## tigim101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neorobo*
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on this build:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> *Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
> 
> I'll also likely tack on an old SATA HDD from a few years ago for storage. I'm wondering if anyone has a better suggestion for a PSU. I'd like to verify that 550W will be enough power if I intend to overclock the CPU (and perhaps the GPU). Any other comments or suggestions are welcome.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their advice in this thread, it's been incredibly helpful!


I and many others have the same PSU, it is plenty for that setup, you could even run a 780.


----------



## toyz72

still waiting on my mobo and psu to get here, but i decided to start prepping the case a bit.







i just ordered my rev. 2 back plate from noctua. i'm going to try pulling off my u14s in this case...but i have my concerns. i might have to consider other options for cooling.


----------



## siggie30

Fits nicely in mine. I guess it just depends on your Mobo.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siggie30*
> 
> Fits nicely in mine. I guess it just depends on your Mobo.


u14s or d14?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*


Your on the list


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Your on the list


thank ya sir


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *siggie30*
> 
> Fits nicely in mine. I guess it just depends on your Mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> u14s or d14?
Click to expand...

yes, the ol letter swap in my mind. I have the d14. My Faux pas


----------



## pack66

Please add me as well. Still deciding on whether or not to keep the H80i...sorry for the bad photo, it's late for an old guy like me.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Omg,omg,omg!









White Nodes are finally starting to show up in stock! I'd prefer to order directly from Amazon or Newegg than a 3rd party seller, so hopefully they post them this week!

Then my new Impact build can begin.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Omg,omg,omg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Nodes are finally starting to show up in stock! I'd prefer to order directly from Amazon or Newegg than a 3rd party seller, so hopefully they post them this week!
> 
> Then my new Impact build can begin.


Nice! I can't wait to see some white builds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pack66*
> 
> Please add me as well. Still deciding on whether or not to keep the H80i...sorry for the bad photo, it's late for an old guy like me.


Your added


----------



## BrightEyesD

I've finally started my build after getting back from holiday.

I think I may have made a bad choice of CPU cooler; the be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 heatsink's size doesn't allow for its fan to be clipped on because the motherboard power cables are in the way.



Noob question: is it safe to try running the system without the CPU cooler fan, relying solely on the Fractal Design-supplied case fans? I have an i5-3570K, and won't be overclocking anytime soon.

If not, should I buy a smaller fan to attach towards the top of the heatsink?


----------



## ZRock

So for those subbed to this thread that haven't bought a node for themselves, its on sale for $55 on the egg today.

I think I'm going to get one, but I was wondering, if I want to fit my fat 680 classified, I need a 140mm psu. The issue is my video card needs two 8 pins, not a 6 and an 8. Is my only PSU option the 650w strider gold?


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZRock*
> 
> So for those subbed to this thread that haven't bought a node for themselves, its on sale for $55 on the egg today.
> 
> I think I'm going to get one, but I was wondering, if I want to fit my fat 680 classified, I need a 140mm psu. The issue is my video card needs two 8 pins, not a 6 and an 8. Is my only PSU option the 650w strider gold?


You can use 160mm+ long PSUs if you remove the holding bracket.


----------



## earthmover

I have 163mm PSU and it fits without any modding
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightEyesD*
> 
> Noob question: is it safe to try running the system without the CPU cooler fan, relying solely on the Fractal Design-supplied case fans? I have an i5-3570K, and won't be overclocking anytime soon.
> 
> If not, should I buy a smaller fan to attach towards the top of the heatsink?


Gap between exhaust fan and heatsink is so small that aditional fan won't make any significant difference on non-overclocked 3570.


----------



## pack66

The seaonic g series, at least the 550w I'm using, have the modular openings on the bottom, which are below my 7970. Very happy with my Seasonic.


----------



## ZRock

I didn't think that g-series would work with the extended length of my 680 classified.


----------



## toyz72

well looks like my mobo and power supply should be here monday. i didn't feel the need to step up to the next gen, my 3570k seems to do what i need it to. heres the mobo i decide on.......

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131840

with this case and mobo i'm thinking maybe using a top down style cooler instead of my u14s? i think my noctua nh-c12p would do a much better job cooling the mobo?less worry about space to.


----------



## earthmover

IMO Node and it's front to back airflow is perfect for tower coolers


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> well looks like my mobo and power supply should be here monday. i didn't feel the need to step up to the next gen, my 3570k seems to do what i need it to. heres the mobo i decide on.......
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131840
> 
> with this case and mobo i'm thinking maybe using a top down style cooler instead of my u14s? i think my noctua nh-c12p would do a much better job cooling the mobo?less worry about space to.


IMO top down coolers make the most sense for Node builds since the mobo doesn't get much airflow on its own with the PSU in the way.

I was considering that same cooler but went with the Silverstone NT06-Pro instead. If you're curious though, the C12P fits that board perfectly. This guy uses that same board and cooler in a Node no less:


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> IMO top down coolers make the most sense for Node builds since the mobo doesn't get much airflow on its own with the PSU in the way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was considering that same cooler but went with the Silverstone NT06-Pro instead. If you're curious though, the C12P fits that board perfectly. This guy uses that same board and cooler in a Node no less:


That is what I have been saying! I specifically bought the Cooler Master GeminII S524 because I knew the motherboard was going to suffocate if I tried to use a tower cooler since all the air moving in the case is towards the top half of it. I made a little picture to demonstrate that awhile ago, some people didn't agree though..


----------



## toyz72

thx for link'in the video booty







i already own the cooler so im good to go there. thank god he didn't need a video card in there with that godly power supply.

i also went with seasonic g 550w, so cable management wouldn't be to hard. so you dont think the rear fan would interfere with the air flow to the cooler?


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That is what I have been saying! I specifically bought the Cooler Master GeminII S524 because I knew the motherboard was going to suffocate if I tried to use a tower cooler since all the air moving in the case is towards the top half of it. I made a little picture to demonstrate that awhile ago, some people didn't agree though..


thx for taking the time to show me that. i think it would help out the daughter board cooling to.


----------



## pack66

@Zrock: My Gigabyte 7970 (3gb) is 11.22 inches long. The cables from the PSU fit underneath the card and I have plenty of room for the power cables. The EVGA Classified is 10.5".


----------



## JMatzelle303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> IMO top down coolers make the most sense for Node builds since the mobo doesn't get much airflow on its own with the PSU in the way.
> 
> I was considering that same cooler but went with the Silverstone NT06-Pro instead. If you're curious though, the C12P fits that board perfectly. This guy uses that same board and cooler in a Node no less:


*** how much thermal paste did that guy use


----------



## QuadrupleDeke

Yesterday was build day, and I couldn't be happier. Waiting until after the October AMD release to decide on a graphics card (I'm using an EVGA 660 borrowed from my old machine until then). Here are some pics:







Full album here:


http://imgur.com/6iURW


----------



## JMatzelle303

nice build what are your temps?


----------



## QuadrupleDeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> nice build what are your temps?


I delidded the 4670K and then overclocked it to 4.4Ghz. I don't have any numbers before that, but after it idles at 36C and maxes out at 62C during Prime95. I'm going to push the overclock soon and see where it can get to.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earthmover*
> 
> I just finished my build


nice rig... t50rp... very nice









what are the temps this time with your Xeon and Macho? ambient as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neorobo*
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on this build:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> *Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
> 
> I'll also likely tack on an old SATA HDD from a few years ago for storage. I'm wondering if anyone has a better suggestion for a PSU. I'd like to verify that 550W will be enough power if I intend to overclock the CPU (and perhaps the GPU). Any other comments or suggestions are welcome.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their advice in this thread, it's been incredibly helpful!


im using the power hungry 7970 lightning BE and it runs together with my OC'd 2500k without any problems on my seasonic G550. gtx 760 and an OC'd processor can be ran at 450w even!


----------



## oligophagy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadrupleDeke*
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/6iURW


I've got the same ASRock board, could you tell me if the fan in that position on the NH-U14S overhangs the first RAM slot? From my estimates, I'm pretty sure it does by at least a few mm, but I'd love to be wrong.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> *** how much thermal paste did that guy use


Way, way, waaaaay too much.









He also requires comments to be approved before being posted on that video... I wonder why.


----------



## earthmover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> nice rig... t50rp... very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are the temps this time with your Xeon and Macho? ambient as well.


Ambient ~21C
CPU idle <30C
CPU load (gaming) ~62C
that's with Thermalright fan at lowest speed and Fractal fans @5V


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadrupleDeke*
> 
> Yesterday was build day, and I couldn't be happier. Waiting until after the October AMD release to decide on a graphics card (I'm using an EVGA 660 borrowed from my old machine until then). Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/6iURW


Clean Node. Love the noctua fans.


----------



## RadicalHelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pack66*
> 
> Questions for Radical:
> 
> Here's a pic of a side by side comparison of the D14 and the Phantek. How much clearance do your D14 heat pipes have from the daughterboard heatsink? Do you think the fatter, wider pipes of the Phanteks would interfere with the daughterboard and not fit? Finally, do with the fan control of the Impact, do your fans spin all the way down with the volt control of the motherboard, or are the Noctua fans always running?
> 
> 
> 
> Pic is from Vortez.


I just measured. There is almost 10mm from the heatpipe on the NH-D14 to the heatsink on the VRM daughterboard. The heatsink actually continues going diagonally towards the VRM board but this is above the height of it. I don't know if that made sense. Basically, if the daughterboard had been taller, the clearance would have been less. I can't give you measurements on the sound card side without taking half of the computer apart, but there was lots more room on that side. The sound card is not very tall at all.

It's hard to tell looking at the picture, but my guess is the heatpipes won't be a problem.

I'm currently using the 3 Fractal Design case fans and the 140mm Noctua fan that came with the heatsink. None of them do PWM. I used the low noise adapter on the Noctua and it runs at a fixed 900rpm. Doesn't seem to matter what the motherboard does to try to control the RPM. The other case fans can be varied in speed just fine. I don't really love how the voltage control works, so as of 30 minutes ago, I ordered 4 Noctua PWM fans and I'm just going to replace everything.


----------



## OJ Doe

http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/OleJKD/media/DSC_0006_zps6af3b7c5.jpg.html

Might upload a actually informative photo later. For now, it´s just to show you guys that it actually exists.

ASUS VI Impact
4670k
Kingston HyperX Beast 8 GB
Crucial SSD
WD Green HDD
AX760i
7770 OC

It´s bucking fugly inside.

Might fix it later.

Anyhairs. Is there any thoughts on short, powerful, GPUs? I know the ASUS 760 is out there, but how about the new 9950 or R200-285, I dont´t know what they call it these days, Is there any chance one of the new AMD GPUs is made in versions shorter than. say, 9 inches?


----------



## alienden

If i have a single complain about this case, it's that stupid power LED, so blindingly bright! I disconnected mine and a happy camper now!


----------



## manner

*Fatal1ty's™ Overclocked™ White Fractal Design Node 304™ Computer Build (Powered by Beats by DRE™)*


(Final build will look similar to this)

As you can tell from the picture above, I am attempting to build a Node 304 that will be able to play games at 1080p, watch movies, porn and some occasional office work. I have combed through all 130+ pages of this thread and believe that I have assembled a list of parts that could make the dream of having a shoebox computer come true. I am stuck trying to figure out what video card and CPU cooling option I can do for this rig. I would like to not use water cooling since my dad died in a water cooling accident (RIP) so air or All-In-One solutions are the only options I am looking at. I would like to get a cooling solution that is the quietest but also effective at not having my computer explode. I have included a list of all the parts I have decided on and put some lists at the bottom to show what options I am looking towards for other parts.

If I get some awesome help in here I promise to take some pictures of the assembly and get really drunk when trying to put it together. I cannot promise that I will be able to include all of the above items in the mock-up design above, but I will try to incorporate as many of those features as I can.

*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case in WHITE!
Once the white case became available for purchase I was inspired to make this build. Originally I was planning to just get a black case and paint it white but I am bad at painting and will end up just ruining it.
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
It has alot of gigabits so this is the best processor choice. I will not need an i7 since I will not be doing any HD livestreaming or nerd computer math stuff.
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
This board has gotten much use in recent builds for ITX systems and out of all the options seems like the king of the jungle. It was really pricey for a motherboard but I feel that with all of the features it is a hard choice not to opt for it.
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Couldn't find any RAM with LED lights, fans and giant fins so I had to settle with this.
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Currently this SSD seems like the best bang-for-your-buck deal and I have not heard any issues about the EVO yet for drive stability. if it is anything like other Samsung drives it should be just fine to use.
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
Most people in this thread have sung high praise for this power supply and say that the cables are easy to manage in this case. Unless something better is out or that has changed I think ill be getting this power supply.
*Case Fans:* 2x Noctua NF-A9x14 29.7 CFM 92mm Fan 1x Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm Fan
These fans are quality and I have never heard of anybody having complaints about them. Besides the bad color scheme.

*Video Card Options:*
MSI Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card
EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card

*CPU Cooler Options:*
Noctua NH-U14S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
Corsair H90 94.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler


----------



## alienden

Nice build. Good recap of 130 pages . haha. IMHO for video I will always go nvidia : better drivers (AMD microshatted I'm looking at you), SHIELD support, NVIDIA experience. They are less bang-for-a-buck in terms of pure performance but close!

I really like air. I can't tell you much about U14S (not sure it will fit), but I just installed U12S on Impact and it gives me some great temps. I'm in a middle of my WIN 8.1 install so I will give you precise numbers later. So yeah U12S is made of awesome.

Also it's almost completely identical to my new build







. The only difference I'm using B9 on front and A15 on the back


----------



## manner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienden*
> 
> Nice build. Good recap of 130 pages . haha. IMHO for video I will always go nvidia : better drivers (AMD microshatted I'm looking at you), SHIELD support, NVIDIA experience. They are less bang-for-a-buck in terms of pure performance but close!
> 
> I really like air. I can't tell you much about U14S (not sure it will fit), but I just installed U12S on Impact and it gives me some great temps. I'm in a middle of my WIN 8.1 install so I will give you precise numbers later. So yeah U12S is made of awesome.
> 
> Also it's almost completely identical to my new build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The only difference I'm using B9 on front and A15 on the back


I actually looked at the differences between the fans we used and I am going to return the 92mm ones I got and get the ones you have since the PWM feature seems to be pretty awesome for such a cheap cost to upgrade.

Glad that I ended up making a cookie cutter build.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

New to these forums, and pretty much all tech forums. I sold my (pre-built, pre-owned) C2D e8600 ATX machine as it's getting a bit outdated and ran pretty hot (my dad's chair was positioned next to my outtake fan







). I had a budget of around $540, which is what I sold my computer for.

This'll be my first custom build. Excited :3. I ordered the parts from Newegg over the past weekend, and am waiting on them.

1 x ($219.99) Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turb $219.99
1 x ($124.99) MSI Z77IA-E53 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s U $124.99
1 x ($69.99) Western Digital WD Blue WD10EZEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB - OEM $69.99
1 x ($64.99) COOLER MASTER eXtreme Power Plus RS-550-PCAR-E3 55 $64.99
1 x ($54.99) Kingston HyperX Black 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 S $54.99
1 x ($54.99) Fractal Design Node 304 FD-CA-NODE-304-BL Black Al $54.99
($-29.00) DISCOUNT FOR PROMOTION CODE$-29.00

Total price was $604 USD. And then, there's 40 bucks in rebate. So it's actually $564. Best Intel solution I could whip up.
Like another person on here, I'm waiting for AMD's ATI 8xxx release and am trying to save up for an HD 7950/7970 depending on price drops, and am slappin in an old af GTS 250 1gb in there.
CPU: It's Ivy, I know, but the Haswell CPUs along with their motherboards are so damn expensive compared to ivy







.

Stuff should be coming on Wednesday, but I've got school and stuffs, and will (hopefully) wait till the weekend to start building.

Any tips on wiring? Non modular PSU. I am currently preparing myself for a wiring clusterf---.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> New to these forums, and pretty much all tech forums. I sold my (pre-built, pre-owned) C2D e8600 ATX machine as it's getting a bit outdated and ran pretty hot (my dad's chair was positioned next to my outtake fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I had a budget of around $540, which is what I sold my computer for.
> 
> This'll be my first custom build. Excited :3. I ordered the parts from Newegg over the past weekend, and am waiting on them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1 x ($219.99) Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turb $219.99
> 1 x ($124.99) MSI Z77IA-E53 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s U $124.99
> 1 x ($69.99) Western Digital WD Blue WD10EZEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB - OEM $69.99
> 1 x ($64.99) COOLER MASTER eXtreme Power Plus RS-550-PCAR-E3 55 $64.99
> 1 x ($54.99) Kingston HyperX Black 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 S $54.99
> 1 x ($54.99) Fractal Design Node 304 FD-CA-NODE-304-BL Black Al $54.99
> ($-29.00) DISCOUNT FOR PROMOTION CODE$-29.00
> 
> Total price was $604 USD. And then, there's 40 bucks in rebate. So it's actually $564. Best Intel solution I could whip up.
> Like another person on here, I'm waiting for AMD's ATI 8xxx release and am trying to save up for an HD 7950/7970 depending on price drops, and am slappin in an old af GTS 250 1gb in there.
> CPU: It's Ivy, I know, but the Haswell CPUs along with their motherboards are so damn expensive compared to ivy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Stuff should be coming on Wednesday, but I've got school and stuffs, and will (hopefully) wait till the weekend to start building.
> 
> Any tips on wiring? Non modular PSU. I am currently preparing myself for a wiring clusterf---.


Why not go with Corsair CX series or Seasonic G series for the PSU? should be able to give less cable mess inside the 304. Also, im not sure if i could trust coolermaster PSUs, although i didn't really read on that specific model, i have few bad experiences with their old PSUs.

Ivy should be good enough so thats all good









Anyways, good luck with your build!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manner*
> 
> *Fatal1ty's™ Overclocked™ White Fractal Design Node 304™ Computer Build (Powered by Beats by DRE™)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Final build will look similar to this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the picture above, I am attempting to build a Node 304 that will be able to play games at 1080p, watch movies, porn and some occasional office work. I have combed through all 130+ pages of this thread and believe that I have assembled a list of parts that could make the dream of having a shoebox computer come true. I am stuck trying to figure out what video card and CPU cooling option I can do for this rig. I would like to not use water cooling since my dad died in a water cooling accident (RIP) so air or All-In-One solutions are the only options I am looking at. I would like to get a cooling solution that is the quietest but also effective at not having my computer explode. I have included a list of all the parts I have decided on and put some lists at the bottom to show what options I am looking towards for other parts.
> 
> If I get some awesome help in here I promise to take some pictures of the assembly and get really drunk when trying to put it together. I cannot promise that I will be able to include all of the above items in the mock-up design above, but I will try to incorporate as many of those features as I can.
> 
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case in WHITE!
> Once the white case became available for purchase I was inspired to make this build. Originally I was planning to just get a black case and paint it white but I am bad at painting and will end up just ruining it.
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
> It has alot of gigabits so this is the best processor choice. I will not need an i7 since I will not be doing any HD livestreaming or nerd computer math stuff.
> *Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> This board has gotten much use in recent builds for ITX systems and out of all the options seems like the king of the jungle. It was really pricey for a motherboard but I feel that with all of the features it is a hard choice not to opt for it.
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Couldn't find any RAM with LED lights, fans and giant fins so I had to settle with this.
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> Currently this SSD seems like the best bang-for-your-buck deal and I have not heard any issues about the EVO yet for drive stability. if it is anything like other Samsung drives it should be just fine to use.
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
> Most people in this thread have sung high praise for this power supply and say that the cables are easy to manage in this case. Unless something better is out or that has changed I think ill be getting this power supply.
> *Case Fans:* 2x Noctua NF-A9x14 29.7 CFM 92mm Fan 1x Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm Fan
> These fans are quality and I have never heard of anybody having complaints about them. Besides the bad color scheme.
> 
> *Video Card Options:*
> MSI Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card
> EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card
> 
> *CPU Cooler Options:*
> Noctua NH-U14S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
> Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
> Corsair H90 94.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler


very nice, you may want to have your hdd cage and pci covers traded to black from a black node 304 owner here









i think Asus gtx 760 should blend well inside your rig to match the motherboard's color? as for the CPU cooler, you may want to backread (again?) for a few pages regarding the discussion about the U12S and U14S. I think the stock front fans are designed to cool the HDD, although they dont give improvements when i tried disabling the front fans lol...with or without fans, the HDD temps remained at 35C.


----------



## manner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> very nice, you may want to have your hdd cage and pci covers traded to black from a black node 304 owner here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think Asus gtx 760 should blend well inside your rig to match the motherboard's color? as for the CPU cooler, you may want to backread (again?) for a few pages regarding the discussion about the U12S and U14S. I think the stock front fans are designed to cool the HDD, although they dont give improvements when i tried disabling the front fans lol...with or without fans, the HDD temps remained at 35C.


I will definitely consider doing a part swap once the case arrives. I saw a few people interested in the white's guts for their black cases.

I think going with the 760 is the best option for a video card after doing some footwork. Color coordination is a bonus! I did see the d14 vs d12 discussion and it seems the main difference between them with the impact board is the ability to use the daughter board. I think the d12 is going to be the best cooler for this case without resorting to deadly water cooling. The difference between an h90 is not major to warrant it.

This may be a silly question but assuming that is my part list and I wanted matching connectors and wires for the case how many would I be needing total for the entire build?


----------



## oldnavy

I received everything but the CPU cooler, a Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK that I ordered this morning hoping it would fit.







After installing the MB (ASUS Z87I-Deluxe) and checking the cooler dimensions on Phanteks' site, it looks like the rear case fan and the cooler will interfere with each other by 2mm. I see on the Noctua NH-D14 the fins are slightly offset, and should fit. With both coolers, the USB3 cable location is problematic. Time to look at some 120mm coolers or possibly liquid.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Why not go with Corsair CX series or Seasonic G series for the PSU? should be able to give less cable mess inside the 304. Also, im not sure if i could trust coolermaster PSUs, although i didn't really read on that specific model, i have few bad experiences with their old PSUs.


Seasonic: Price. I was already over my budget :/
Corsair CX: I've just realized that the non-modular ones would have fit. Dammit. I need at least a 550w (i think), and the semi-modular ones only go up to 500w (and are 160mm).

CM eXtreme:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



$39.99 after $25.00 rebate card
+ 20% off with promo code EMCXLXP25, ends 9/12





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Btw :3
post #1337 of 1339



Also, there's not much of a performance increase with Haswell vs Ivy, right?


----------



## pack66

@OldNavy...can you post some pics? I've seen some Phanteks installed in the Node304, just not with the new Z87 chipsets. Surprised that it's not working. Can you take off the rear case fan and put one of the Phantek fans on it?

Looks like I'll be doing what Radical's done and order a D14 with PWM fans. I've heard that you can get the SE2011 version of the D14 and get an adapter kit. Has anyone tried that?

Also for Manner:

THE NH-U14S DOES NOT FIT ON THE IMPACT MOTHERBOARD!!!!!!!

Just to save you some heartache. I'm in the process of returning mine.









In other news, I picked up an H80i. It runs real quiet in webmode, but when it cranks up for games, it's too loud for my tastes. Temps have been good, but I haven't done much overclocking. Haven't had much time.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

How does the H80i fit in the node? I was going to pick up a H60 later, but I may reconsider.


----------



## Booty Warrior

FINALLY the White Node 304 is in stock at Newegg!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352033


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> FINALLY the White Node 304 is in stock at Newegg!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352033


Pretty! The black one is still 35 bucks cheaper though xP


----------



## toyz72

i love the white, but i did get mine for $54. i guess my feeling ain't hurt to bad .

i did receive my mobo and psu today. i ordered another back plate from noctua and i noticed they did away with recommending the i3 mounting kit. i guess they figured it would be easier to revise the back plate's for the u14s and u12s.

i was going to wait for the new back plate to get here,but i'm thinking i can get away with the i3 mounting kit that i'm using now with my u14s? guess i wont know till i try.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Seasonic: Price. I was already over my budget :/
> Corsair CX: I've just realized that the non-modular ones would have fit. Dammit. I need at least a 550w (i think), and the semi-modular ones only go up to 500w (and are 160mm).
> 
> Also, there's not much of a performance increase with Haswell vs Ivy, right?


yup theres not much difference between haswell and ivy. people buy haswell since the socket is a new one while the ivy is stucked with the 1155 socket.

160mm is fine inside the node 304 and i think the CX-m (sorry, i mean CX 500m or CX 600m) series has flat cables as well, and also their sockets are placed near the 24-pin which is on the right side, meaning there is enough clearance for a 9" to 10" graphics cards to fit. it only has 2x 6-pin pcie cables though. the G550 is also 160mm if im not mistaken.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> How does the H80i fit in the node? I was going to pick up a H60 later, but I may reconsider.


it fits fine, just like an H60/kuhler 920 and 620.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manner*
> 
> I will definitely consider doing a part swap once the case arrives. I saw a few people interested in the white's guts for their black cases.
> 
> I think going with the 760 is the best option for a video card after doing some footwork. Color coordination is a bonus! I did see the d14 vs d12 discussion and it seems the main difference between them with the impact board is the ability to use the daughter board. I think the d12 is going to be the best cooler for this case without resorting to deadly water cooling. The difference between an h90 is not major to warrant it.
> 
> This may be a silly question but assuming that is my part list and I wanted matching connectors and wires for the case how many would I be needing total for the entire build?


im also interested with the black internals but i live too far in the US/UK (assuming you live there), might as well wait for a white node 304 user locally.

gtx 760 requires 1x 6pin and 1x 8pin (for the EVGA GTX760 ACX, so i assume it requries the same for the Asus), since youre using a G550, you just need 1x 6+2pin pcie cable from the G550 and 1x power sata cable to power up 2 hard drives. the 8pin 12v EPS connector (no sure what it is called) and the 24-pin motherboard connector are not modular.

also, you mean U12S/U14S?







and i agree that the price/performance of the U12S compared to H90 is not worth it. also prevents from rare accidents like leak or pump not working properly!


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Apparently OCN doesn't like me being new and forum active at the same time :C.

I think the white nodes should have all white filters as there's too much black in there :/. Still pretty though, and pricy considering newegg's current price of the black ones.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Apparently OCN doesn't like me being new and forum active at the same time :C.
> 
> I think the white nodes should have all white filters as there's too much black in there :/. Still pretty though, and pricy considering newegg's current price of the black ones.


I actually prefer the white/black contrast. It looks very Phantom-esque (one of my fav full tower cases).

But yeah, the price is kind of a tough pill to swallow with the black one on sale for $55.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienden*
> 
> Nice always go nvidia : better drivers (AMD microshatted I'm looking at you),


False information, the microstutter issue is ONLY with multi card setups and with *single cards* the same testing is showing NVidia has more latency issues than AMD.


----------



## OJ Doe

Did some minor fixing, fans stopped.

So, here is a picture of it.


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That is what I have been saying! I specifically bought the Cooler Master GeminII S524 because I knew the motherboard was going to suffocate if I tried to use a tower cooler since all the air moving in the case is towards the top half of it. I made a little picture to demonstrate that awhile ago, some people didn't agree though..


I have the GeminII S524, but it causes issues with the Node304 disk caddy though. It is actually not low enough.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> False information, the microstutter issue is ONLY with multi card setups and with *single cards* the same testing is showing NVidia has more latency issues than AMD.


They actually look pretty similar in the latest PCPer 780 Lightning review, with most games still leaning slightly towards Nvidia (except for Skyrim ironically enough).

That said though, Nvidia's drivers have been far from perfect as of late.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That is what I have been saying! I specifically bought the Cooler Master GeminII S524 because I knew the motherboard was going to suffocate if I tried to use a tower cooler since all the air moving in the case is towards the top half of it. I made a little picture to demonstrate that awhile ago, some people didn't agree though..


Actually the motherboard does not seem to suffer that much in the builds I have done with the node. One trick I have used on a build was to use to two pieces of plastic to direct the front fans output at a downward angle toward the motherboard. However I have not seen anything to indicate that it made any significant difference.


----------



## sirsparkles69

I knew that seeing the white nodes in stock would sting a bit. I got anxious and painted mine but I still think it turned out badass and maybe even better, and cheaper alternative. Will still be nice to see the white builds flow into the thread.


----------



## mironccr345

^^ I like the two tone color.


----------



## QuadrupleDeke

Updated picture after replacing the 660 with a used 780 I found on Craigslist. Did a bit more cable tidying, and I think I'm good to go for a long time. The mSATA SSD made for a very clean interior with amazing airflow. The Noctua fans move so much air, and are so quiet. I am extremely happy with this build.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manner*
> 
> *Fatal1ty's™ Overclocked™ White Fractal Design Node 304™ Computer Build (Powered by Beats by DRE™)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Final build will look similar to this)
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the picture above, I am attempting to build a Node 304 that will be able to play games at 1080p, watch movies, porn and some occasional office work. I have combed through all 130+ pages of this thread and believe that I have assembled a list of parts that could make the dream of having a shoebox computer come true. I am stuck trying to figure out what video card and CPU cooling option I can do for this rig. I would like to not use water cooling since my dad died in a water cooling accident (RIP) so air or All-In-One solutions are the only options I am looking at. I would like to get a cooling solution that is the quietest but also effective at not having my computer explode. I have included a list of all the parts I have decided on and put some lists at the bottom to show what options I am looking towards for other parts.
> 
> If I get some awesome help in here I promise to take some pictures of the assembly and get really drunk when trying to put it together. I cannot promise that I will be able to include all of the above items in the mock-up design above, but I will try to incorporate as many of those features as I can.
> 
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case in WHITE!
> Once the white case became available for purchase I was inspired to make this build. Originally I was planning to just get a black case and paint it white but I am bad at painting and will end up just ruining it.
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
> It has alot of gigabits so this is the best processor choice. I will not need an i7 since I will not be doing any HD livestreaming or nerd computer math stuff.
> *Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> This board has gotten much use in recent builds for ITX systems and out of all the options seems like the king of the jungle. It was really pricey for a motherboard but I feel that with all of the features it is a hard choice not to opt for it.
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Couldn't find any RAM with LED lights, fans and giant fins so I had to settle with this.
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> Currently this SSD seems like the best bang-for-your-buck deal and I have not heard any issues about the EVO yet for drive stability. if it is anything like other Samsung drives it should be just fine to use.
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
> Most people in this thread have sung high praise for this power supply and say that the cables are easy to manage in this case. Unless something better is out or that has changed I think ill be getting this power supply.
> *Case Fans:* 2x Noctua NF-A9x14 29.7 CFM 92mm Fan 1x Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm Fan
> These fans are quality and I have never heard of anybody having complaints about them. Besides the bad color scheme.
> 
> *Video Card Options:*
> MSI Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card
> EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card
> 
> *CPU Cooler Options:*
> Noctua NH-U14S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
> Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
> Corsair H90 94.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler


I'm so subbed to this if it actually has beats/dr dre involved


----------



## barnli

Anyone know if I need some special screws to mount a h60 in a push config, as exhaust? I cant seem the figure out how to do so.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I paid for 3 day shipping newegg, not overnight shipping!

My stuff got shipped out yesterday and arrived today


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadrupleDeke*
> 
> Updated picture after replacing the 660 with a used 780 I found on Craigslist. Did a bit more cable tidying, and I think I'm good to go for a long time. The mSATA SSD made for a very clean interior with amazing airflow. The Noctua fans move so much air, and are so quiet. I am extremely happy with this build.


wow thats one helluva clean cable management!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barnli*
> 
> Anyone know if I need some special screws to mount a h60 in a push config, as exhaust? I cant seem the figure out how to do so.


use two screws per fan, screw them diagonally. thats what i did with my antec kuhler 620 until i found some screws that has the same size in a hardware store. forgot the exact size though! i think you can find that info at the antec kuhler thread, or you can just bring one of the screws to a hardware store and have the salespersons look it for you. I also saw longer screws for 38mm thick fans as well.


----------



## manner

I knew there was some interest in the thread to swap the black components from the new Node 304 for the white ones. I'm looking for someone who wants to do a swap.

EDIT: I am in California


----------



## Dyaems

me! but better get it from someone from your country!


----------



## m3nt4t

What country are you in manner?????


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manner*
> 
> 
> 
> I knew there was some interest in the thread to swap the black components from the new Node 304 for the white ones. I'm looking for someone who wants to do a swap.
> 
> EDIT: I am in *California*


USA.

Just finished my build. I had a hiccup where I had to switch my ram slots for the computer to POST and boot o.o. Doing a build log.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manner*
> 
> 
> 
> I knew there was some interest in the thread to swap the black components from the new Node 304 for the white ones. I'm looking for someone who wants to do a swap.
> 
> EDIT: I am in California


i ship first and i'll swap ya


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Well, prepare thy anus for a long post. PLEASE ADD ME TO THE LIST OF NODE 304 OWNERS!

Here's a little build log for those that like to read this stuff. I apologize for the crappy photos, as they were taken with my iPod touch. This'll be my gaming rig for the years to come, but I still might upgrade the stuff, like the GPU and CPU Cooler and maybe add an SSD.

Specs:
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz
MOBO: MSI Z77IA-E53 LGA 1155 Intel Z77
HDD: Western Digital WD Blue WD10EZEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB
PSU: COOLER MASTER eXtreme Power Plus RS-550-PCAR-E3
RAM: Kingston HyperX Black 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3
GPU: EVGA GTS 250 1GB
CASE: Fractal Design Node 304 FD-CA-NODE-304-BL Black

Two big boxes came in the mail today










Unboxed:


Unboxed Again!:


Intel Box, in case you wonder about the batch number and such.:


Here's the motherboard. Nice and blue. Except for that stupid usb 2 header.


Installing the i5 into the motherboard. Easy. Only slots in one way.


Fully installed CPU:


Pretty Kingston HyperX Black RAM!


Ram installed. The MSI board is weird, having only one side with a latch.


Here's how far we are now :3


Popped on the stock Intel CPU Cooler.


Time to prep up the Node 304:


Panels off:


HDD Bays out:


I almost forgot the stupid Mobo I/O Shield.


Put in the standoffs and screwed in the mobo. The I/O shield pressed really hard against the I/O on the mobo. I had to bend some of the spring things and push the mobo in. I couldnt put the mobo in without taking off the rear case fan. Super tight area.


Mounted the full size ATX psu. Easy.


Here's a crappy image. GTS 250 slotted in and mounted.


Mounted the HDD. I'm not too sure how tight to tighten these things, so I just went a little bit tighter than the "beginning of the rubber", if you know what I mean.


Connected the fans to the included fan controller.


Pretty much it. Wired it up all nice and tidy. I have an OCD for wiring lol. Took me almost 2.5 hours for wiring. Not bad if I do say so myself. This ain't even a modular psu










I did run into another hiccup. The poor machine wouldn't POST, and I ended up testing the ram sticks. I switched them and then the computer worked









With that out of the way, here are the rest of the pics while I set up Win7:








Anyway, quite happy with this build. A GPU upgrade and I'll be set for awhile :thumbup: . Now I can play TF2 again with decent framerates.


----------



## HPE1000

We have the same case, motherboard and processor


----------



## Some Tech Nub

The little antenna the mobo came with is a little bit flimsy. Is yours like this also?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> The little antenna the mobo came with is a little bit flimsy. Is yours like this also?


Yes, it seems rather worthless, I didn't even give it a chance and just used a usb wifi adapter.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Well that's a bummer. I might just use some epoxy or something and make it stay lol. I got this mobo mainly for the z77 and wifi.
















On another note, this case is so much nicer than my old full atx one. Very sleek and compact. Lots of places for wiring. I just wish it came with more zipties. Then again, I still have 8 packs of 100


----------



## BrightEyesD

Nice pics and post, Some Tech Nub.









Regarding my too-big quiet! Shadow Rock 2 heatsink...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earthmover*
> 
> Gap between exhaust fan and heatsink is so small that additional fan won't make any significant difference on non-overclocked 3570.


Thanks. I haven't started monitoring CPU temperatures during system use yet, but when I left the BIOS monitoring page open for a while it seemed to settle on 35°C, which I think can be deemed acceptable for my fairly modest needs?

Another problem I have is that the HDD and SSD cables collide with the heatsink, unless either the drive is placed in an outermost slot (my two HDDs) or is turned around so that the cables enter it from the direction of the front side of the case (my SSD). So I've had to work the placement of the drives around the heatsink.





This isn't a problem right now, but if I want to put a GPU in I think I'll have to take this CPU cooler out and use something smaller. Ah well; live and learn. 

We watched the first episode of Game of Thrones season 3 with it last night. Working well so far! I'll post some more pics of it and the room when I've done some tidying up.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Thats a huge cooler o.o

Anyone know of quiet coolers for this case? My current setup is quite loud :/


----------



## LongThumb

Ordered my Node 304 White yesterday.

So I guess I'm part of this club now.

I'll whap some pictures up when it's delivered.


----------



## Figuremania

All the builds in this threads are all so nice that I'm embarrassed to post mine here. :/

But I will still post some picture of my new PC and ask for opinions anyways.













>> Parts list and more photos <<

I installed Hyper TX3 to see if it would be really quiet like others would say it and became sorely disappointed. Fan came with it was real loud when it was at full load although it was negligible at idle yet still louder than stock cooler. But besides the noise, temperature wasn't bad so I was thinking if you guys could give me an advice on replacement fan.

Maybe I should have just bought that low profile Noctua from the beginning.


----------



## LongThumb

How easy is it to cable manage in the case btw?


----------



## Figuremania

For me it wasn't too bad.. Then again don't take my word for it because I'm coming from PACKED Shuttle XPC. Everything looks clean after dealing with it.


----------



## alienden

+1 on shuttle. As much as I used to like it, I hate it now : terrible airflow, proprietary motherboards, driver/bios issues, RMAs. Last few years were especially bad


----------



## Some Tech Nub

If you think ahead and plan the general gist of where the wires will go with respect to your mobo, it's really not that hard.

On another note, I don't mean to advertise really, but if someone won these and slapped them in their Node 304, that'd be some kick ass storage space right there. WD 4TB Drives









http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/52951-wd-red-4tb-giveaway/


----------



## DawgBone

I must sadly say... Screw the prodigy I'm going with this little boy!









Proposed rig: http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=22793285


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> I must sadly say... Screw the prodigy I'm going with this little boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed rig: http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=22793285


Very fancy build. I wish I had your budget.


----------



## QuadrupleDeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> I must sadly say... Screw the prodigy I'm going with this little boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed rig: http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=22793285


That's almost my build exactly. The main difference is the motherboard, and I can tell you now that the NH-U14S won't fit on that motherboard (it will hang over the PCIe slot, not leaving space for a graphics card). I recommend the ASRock Z87E-ITX (though you need a special backplate for the NH-U14S... email Noctua your receipt and they'll send it to you for free). Also, the Z87E has an mSATA slot on the back, which is great for an SSD (freeing up space in your case, and reducing the number of cables needed by 2).

Here's my exact build:

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U14S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Memory:* A-Data XPG Gaming Series 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
*Memory:* A-Data XPG Gaming Series 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
*Storage:* Plextor M5M 256GB mSATA Solid State Disk
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-B9 PWM 37.9 CFM 92mm Fan
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-B9 PWM 37.9 CFM 92mm Fan
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A14 FLX 68.0 CFM 140mm Fan
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic 650W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
*Other:* 3-Way PWM Splitter Cable
*Other:* Noctua NM-I3 mounting kit for NH-U14S


----------



## Dyaems

the noctua CPU cooler wont fit the MSI motherboard with a graphics card installed. just check the clearance between the pcie socket and the cpu socket without measuring it. I suggest what QuadrupleDeke suggested as well, get the Z87e-ITX instead.

you can also compare where the z87e-itx and the msi mobo CPU socket is placed to see what we mean.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I'm still looking for a cooler that's quieter than the stock intel. Anyone know of good ones at a decent price?


----------



## Dyaems

^
CM hyper212X? and if the stoc Hyper 212X fan is still noisy for your tastes, try getting an Arctic Cooling F12.


----------



## oligophagy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadrupleDeke*
> 
> That's almost my build exactly. The main difference is the motherboard, and I can tell you now that the NH-U14S won't fit on that motherboard (it will hang over the PCIe slot, not leaving space for a graphics card). I recommend the ASRock Z87E-ITX (though you need a special backplate for the NH-U14S... email Noctua your receipt and they'll send it to you for free). Also, the Z87E has an mSATA slot on the back, which is great for an SSD (freeing up space in your case, and reducing the number of cables needed by 2).


Can you tell me if the fan on the side of the NH-U14S closer to the power supply overhangs the first RAM slot at all?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> ^
> CM hyper212X? and if the stoc Hyper 212X fan is still noisy for your tastes, try getting an Arctic Cooling F12.


I don't like how the cpu hs/f will end up parallel to the gpu and perpendicular to the case fans. It blocks the nice front to back airflow. I was looking for a low profile cooler or something. h60 and h80i look neat too. Anyone know how loud the h80i fan is when used as an exaust/cpu fan?


----------



## QuadrupleDeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oligophagy*
> 
> Can you tell me if the fan on the side of the NH-U14S closer to the power supply overhangs the first RAM slot at all?


It does hang over the first slot. There are three easy solutions to this, in order of how I'd recommend them: get short RAM, move the fan up slightly on the heat sink, or move the fan to the other side of the heat sink.

I doubt you'll find a decent cooler that doesn't hang over the first RAM slot.


----------



## reaceskoda

Got my Node yesterday and went straight to building it!







The cable management was initially pretty messy, so this morning with the help of a few cable ties and those awesome Seasonic Velcro straps i decided to clean it up a bit, and here are the results! Sorry for the bad picture quality, didn't have a camera with me

Here are the specs in case anyone's interested:
Gigabyte H87N-Wifi
i5-4670
EVGA GTX760 SC
Corsair H60 2013 Edition
16GB G-Skill Value RAM
Seasonic 550W G-Series
3TB HGST Deskstar
Plextor M5S 128GB


----------



## LongThumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaceskoda*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my Node yesterday and went straight to building it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cable management was initially pretty messy, so this morning with the help of a few cable ties and those awesome Seasonic Velcro straps i decided to clean it up a bit, and here are the results! Sorry for the bad picture quality, didn't have a camera with me
> 
> Here are the specs in case anyone's interested:
> Gigabyte H87N-Wifi
> i5-4670
> EVGA GTX760 SC
> Corsair H60 2013 Edition
> 16GB G-Skill Value RAM
> Seasonic 550W G-Series
> 3TB HGST Deskstar
> Plextor M5S 128GB


Got the 450w of that PSU.

Glad to see that it can still be tidied up well.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaceskoda*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my Node yesterday and went straight to building it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cable management was initially pretty messy, so this morning with the help of a few cable ties and those awesome Seasonic Velcro straps i decided to clean it up a bit, and here are the results! Sorry for the bad picture quality, didn't have a camera with me
> 
> Here are the specs in case anyone's interested:
> Gigabyte H87N-Wifi
> i5-4670
> EVGA GTX760 SC
> Corsair H60 2013 Edition
> 16GB G-Skill Value RAM
> Seasonic 550W G-Series
> 3TB HGST Deskstar
> Plextor M5S 128GB


How's the h60? Loud/quiet, and how'd you set it up?


----------



## m3nt4t

WOW, ONE of your case fans is $75.........


----------



## HPE1000

What???


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaceskoda*
> 
> 
> 
> Got my Node yesterday and went straight to building it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cable management was initially pretty messy, so this morning with the help of a few cable ties and those awesome Seasonic Velcro straps i decided to clean it up a bit, and here are the results! Sorry for the bad picture quality, didn't have a camera with me


Very clean! My node is a bit of a mess atm. I'm looking forward to making my white node rebuild much tidier.


----------



## m3nt4t

@ HPE1000, he Newegg Wish List that DawgBone posted has a $75 Noctua fan on it..... kind of leaves me wondering what were so bad about the ones that came with the case


----------



## HPE1000

That is a heatsink


----------



## m3nt4t

Oh SNAP, I was looking at his COOLER...... my bad, ignore me


----------



## reaceskoda

Quote:


> How's the h60? Loud/quiet, and how'd you set it up?]


The H60 and my GPU are probably the loudest things in the system, though, even when playing games it doesn't make much noise other than a soft purr. I've got it set up as an exhaust right now, though i'm definitely going to try setting it up as an intake in the coming weeks. Currently it idles as around 36*C and doesnt go above 60 in gaming, though the ambient for where im living is generally around 30-32*C


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightEyesD*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadrupleDeke*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OJ Doe*
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/OleJKD/media/DSC_0006_zps6af3b7c5.jpg.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manner*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figuremania*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaceskoda*


Everyone here should be added. Nice work all









Sorry about my absence, my daughter was born Monday morning







If I missed anyone let me know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongThumb*
> 
> I'll whap some pictures up when it's delivered.


Sweet I'll get you added when you post those pics







good to see some white nodes showing up.


----------



## LongThumb

Wasn't easy getting hold of the white version here in the UK, had to order it from Germany.

But no expense spared when it comes to the new PC.


----------



## m3nt4t

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter .theMetal and thank you again for maintaining this thread.... it's been an EXCELLENT resource







))


----------



## DawgBone

Ive heard very mixed things about ASRock mobos... I am seriosuly thinking of buying it though for two reasons.
1. It has an 8pin CPU power instead of 4 like the MSI
2. The CPU and pcie are farther apart, therefore i don't need to change much.

What's your guys thoughts on the ASRock mini itx boards?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> Ive heard very mixed things about ASRock mobos... I am seriosuly thinking of buying it though for two reasons.
> 1. It has an 8pin CPU power instead of 4 like the MSI
> 2. The CPU and pcie are farther apart, therefore i don't need to change much.
> 
> What's your guys thoughts on the ASRock mini itx boards?


1. You do not need an 8 pin cpu power connector unless you are doing absolutely insane overclocks.

2. What boards are you comparing?


----------



## HPE1000

I don't think ivy or haswell would need it, especially given the fact that an itx build is going to be limited by how cool you can keep the processor rather than how high you can overclock.


----------



## Geomancer

From a pure placement perspective I like the asrock board. I did some calculation based on some measurements provided in this review http://techreport.com/review/25013/asrock-z87e-itx-mini-itx-motherboard-reviewed use of a silveretone He02 should be theoretically possible.


----------



## DawgBone

I was comparing the Msi ITX board. A page ago I posted about it and I received replies saying the cooler I had would'nt fit next to my gpu (obvious now that he pointed it out) So I asked about the ASRock.


----------



## QuadrupleDeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> I was comparing the Msi ITX board. A page ago I posted about it and I received replies saying the cooler I had would'nt fit next to my gpu (obvious now that he pointed it out) So I asked about the ASRock.


I am using the ASRock in my build. It's fantastic. I highly recommend utilizing the mSATA slot on the back of the motherboard and putting an SSD there. Saves you space in the case, and alleviates the need for 2 cords (the SATA cable and the power cord from your PSU).


----------



## tigim101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Sorry about my absence, my daughter was born Monday morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I missed anyone let me know.


Congratulations! Nothing more precious than the gift of life, may she live a healthy and happy one. And thanks for maintaining and creating this awesome club/thread.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Congratz .theMetal!

On another note, bad news. I'm returning my PSU due to my extended post-research and discovery of high failure rates.
Old PSU (STAY AWAY, basically):
COOLER MASTER eXtreme Power Plus 550w


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"Quality - completely dead after light use in under six months. RMA will cost about half the price of the unit."
"my motherboard was fried from average use in a closed case then after getting that replaced and up and running again my ssd is fried also only a few months later"
"How can I give any pros to a product that only lasted for 12 DAYS "
" I ordered this power supply, plugged it in, started up the computer and immediately it started my motherboard on fire."



New PSU Selection, suggested by one of the mods on TomsHardware. Supposedly made by Seasonic, so why not? It's also 80+Bronze, so it should be cooler








XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yes , send it back and get this one.

Made by the best SEASONIC

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

Power Supply: XFX 550W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($48.99 @ NCIX)
Total: $48.99
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-09-12 23:56 EDT-0400)



I ordered from NCIX. Lets hope this guy is more reliable


----------



## LongThumb

If you want it made by the best, i.e Seasonic, get a Seasonic g-series. Gold 80+ rated and not stupidly expensive. Although I'm pretty sure they aren't $50 cheap.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> Ive heard very mixed things about ASRock mobos... I am seriosuly thinking of buying it though for two reasons.
> 1. It has an 8pin CPU power instead of 4 like the MSI
> 2. The CPU and pcie are farther apart, therefore i don't need to change much.
> 
> What's your guys thoughts on the ASRock mini itx boards?


I have used the ASRock, MSI, Asus and Gigabyte ITX boards and unless you plan to push a heavy overclock in my opinion the Gigabyte boards win every time.

Asus makes a great board but without a heavy overclock pushing it the board is a waste of money, the key feature, the amazing power system is never used. ASRock is a cheap Asus wannabe. They try to find a way to make an Asus style board at a lower cost and from my experience fail in the quality department. My personal ASRock usage has a 50% failure rate.

MSI boards are okay but they feel less well designed to me than Gigabyte. On the Intel side I have used the H77, Z77, Z87 ITX boards and all have been stellar in performance and stability. You might get as high an overclock as with an Asus but then again lets be real, who needs it?


----------



## LongThumb

There we go, came today which was a surprise.


----------



## toyz72

well wish me luck....everything is here and ready to build 







it all comes down to one push of the button.


----------



## Figuremania

HIS HD 7950 iceQ arrived today and it just looks massive in Node.

It is pretty quiet when fan speed is under 50% but after that it gets pretty loud. However it is much better than HD6870 reference which this one replaced.

Also, that bulge was touching the outer shell and made very little noise but it's mostly unnoticeable unless you have your ear right next to it.

Now only thing that's loud at idle is Intel stock cooler... I should wait and probably get NH-L9i... or get Noctua 92mm PWM fan and put that on Hyper TX3.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figuremania*
> 
> Now only thing that's loud at idle is Intel stock cooler... I should wait and probably get NH-L9i... or get Noctua 92mm PWM fan and put that on Hyper TX3.


I tried the NH-L9I and was VERY disappointed, do not waste your money.


----------



## Figuremania

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> I tried the NH-L9I and was VERY disappointed, do not waste your money.


Were you disappointed in its performance or in its noise level?


----------



## K4IKEN

Looking to downsize to this case in the near future.. I'm loving the build I have seen so far, great inspiration!


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figuremania*
> 
> Were you disappointed in its performance or in its noise level?


Performance, noise level was great the fan works well. In performance I did not see numbers much better than what I saw with a stock cooler. Certainly not better enough o justify any cost at all. The best I think was like 3C under load.

The Node allows a LOT of options with cooling, do not settle for a low profile solutions because one is not needed.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

G
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Looking to downsize to this case in the near future.. I'm loving the build I have seen so far, great inspiration!


It's a lot nicer than the full atx stuff. It can now sit on my desk


----------



## PcZac

I heard of people modifying the PSU bracket to fit longer PSUs, how much more space does that give you? and how much work is involved?


----------



## m3nt4t

Not sure just how much more room you'd get by removing the bracket, there's not a whole LOT of room on that side of the case.... there are PLENTY of power supplies that will fit with the bracket in though. SeaSonic G-Series is the most popular on here, their M12II's are a higher power alternative as well... both these PSU's are modular and will fit UNDER the GPU. I'm using a non-modular ThermalTake Smart 650 that has flat black cables and I have all kinds of room inside the case.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> I heard of people modifying the PSU bracket to fit longer PSUs, how much more space does that give you? and how much work is involved?


To be honest I would not bother. Of the builds most people put in these systems you can easily get to work on smaller PSUs. In fairness most will work on a 450 watt PSU and the Silverstone SFX PSUs shine at giving you room in the case. I know people here do not like the Corsair CX series but the modular models are 140mm in size and the flat cabling is awesome for cable management. Also consider the Strider series with the short cable kits.

Also I whole agree with Some Tech Nub. Once I built my first SFF build I find mid and full towers to be way to bulky. The Node has spoilt me to a nice small case that sits on a shelf next to my PC instead of being something taking up a ton of space under my desk.


----------



## PcZac

The problem is I want to use one of those hybrid PSUs with fanless modes, and as far as I've seen, there's none that are short enough for the Node 304 without some modding. The CORSAIR RM Series RM550 550W is right at their suggested 160mm limit, and its modular, so it might barely conflict.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongThumb*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There we go, came today which was a surprise.


That's a sexy case. What size fans are those in the front?


----------



## Figuremania

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Performance, noise level was great the fan works well. In performance I did not see numbers much better than what I saw with a stock cooler. Certainly not better enough o justify any cost at all. The best I think was like 3C under load.


I see... Thank you for clarifying.
Quote:


> The Node allows a LOT of options with cooling, do not settle for a low profile solutions because one is not needed.


Indeed. But because of my decisions on the build-not to use closed loop watercooler and choice of motherboard (h77n-wifi)- they are not giving me much of choices.

I should also mention that one of my drive cage (middle one) is stuck there due to stripped screw and is giving me hell of time whenever I tried to install anything bigger than stock HS. Not hard. But inconvenience.

Anyways, would you be able to recommend me any?


----------



## Mopar63

I would look at a small tower cooler and see how that fits. That would let you take advantage of the designed air flow of the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's a sexy case. What size fans are those in the front?


The Node 304 comes with a 140mm fan in the rear and dual 92 mm fans in the front.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Im really worried if I get the node 304 with the 4670K and this cooler and this cooler http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709021


----------



## PcZac

It seems kinda silly to get a double fan heat sink when there's an exhaust fan right next to the heat sink already. But I've seen double fan heat sinks fit in the node, it might depend on the motherboard and socket placement. This post makes it look like it would fit, though a heat sink similar to theirs might be better http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/1270#post_20746956


----------



## JMatzelle303

mine is smaller then that im more worried about the temps because of a small case and I wont be OC. Also I might be going to a Noctua fan anyway

http://cdn.overclock.net/a/aa/aa3e65d0_NOCTUA-NH-U12S-7.jpeg

Probably something like that and either only use 1 fan or both all Noctua fans tho..


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> I heard of people modifying the PSU bracket to fit longer PSUs, how much more space does that give you? and how much work is involved?


It's as simple as removing two phillips head screws. That's it really, and there's a good inch or so of room to gain.

My Seasonic Plat fits just fine with the bracket removed.


----------



## PcZac

Sweet, I feel safe with going with a larger PSU then, I assume you'd just have to drill some new holes to secure the bracket and PSU after moving it. I wonder why they choice to waste some space, if they gave it an extra 1/2in it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> Sweet, I feel safe with going with a larger PSU then, I assume you'd just have to drill some new holes to secure the bracket and PSU after moving it.


I suppose you could. I've been using double sided tape along the edges of the PSU.


----------



## Mopar63

Personally I just used a small PSU that fit correctly and then used the extra space on the side for cable routing, each his own.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> I would look at a small tower cooler and see how that fits. That would let you take advantage of the designed air flow of the case.
> The Node 304 comes with a 140mm fan in the rear and dual 92 mm fans in the front.


Thanks!


----------



## pack66

I have the Seasonic G Series 550 and a 11.22" 7970. Cables can be routed below the card easily. Cables could be shorter, but then again, I was never great at cabling...something I will work on once my bracket comes for my NH-D14 SE2011 and I get rid of my H80i.


----------



## oldnavy

Finished up my Node today.

CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Phanteks PH-TC12DX
Motherboard: Asus Z87I-DELUXE Mini ITX
Memory: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600
Storage: Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
Power Supply: SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified



No GPU for now.



Lots of space without the HDD cages



I copied Jbear and mounted the SSD under the front bezel.

I'm very happy with the build so far. It's virtually silent, even when stress testing at 4.2 ghz. Now I just need a mid range GPU to finish it off


----------



## rationalthinking

Okay guys.. I've had a Node 304 for quite some time now, just have never done anything with it.

So after upgrading my main rig from to a 4930K i've decided on the next project being a Node 304 build. Sorry but my build will not be original by any means. It will closely copy the last couple pages builds almost 1 for 1. lol

CPU: 4770K (Own)
MOBO: ASUS Impact Z87 1150 (Own)
GPU: MSI GTX 780 Lightning (Own)
PSU: Corsair AX760i
RAM: 8GB (2x4GB) Mushkin Redline 1866
Cooler: Corsair H80i (Own)
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
Fans: 2x80mm Noiseblockers 2200RPM
Fans: 2x120mm Noiseblockers 1800RPM
Lined with Noise Dampening Silverstone Foam (Own)

BTW great builds in here guys!


----------



## JMatzelle303

^ Sound damping will be nice

Im going to gut the front panel

Get rid of usb and head and microphone jack change out led also removing fan controller


----------



## LongThumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldnavy*
> 
> Finished up my Node today.
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Phanteks PH-TC12DX
> Motherboard: Asus Z87I-DELUXE Mini ITX
> Memory: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600
> Storage: Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
> Power Supply: SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No GPU for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of space without the HDD cages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I copied Jbear and mounted the SSD under the front bezel.
> 
> I'm very happy with the build so far. It's virtually silent, even when stress testing at 4.2 ghz. Now I just need a mid range GPU to finish it off


Thanks for posting those shots and having that PSU.

I've now managed to sort out cable management in my head. Should be able to get it incredibly well laid out. Also how quiet is the case on the 3 different speeds?


----------



## toyz72

it seems like the g series cables come custom bent to fit the nod....anyone else notice this? like the knew or some crap,lol.


----------



## funfortehfun

How is everybody connecting their fan headers on mini-ITX motherboards that only have one header for other fans? So far I've only found a SATA to dual fan converter for the front 92mm. I don't want to use the included fan controller because it uses Molex... come on Fractal ._.


----------



## pack66

The impact has 3 fan headers and a CPU fan header. I would imagine the ASUS deluxe has as many or close to it.


----------



## siggie30

I used the two fan headers on the MB (asrock z87e) with splitters. Two for the front, and two for the rear two fans (Noctua d14 ctr fan, and exhaust fan). The PSU has its own control. Initially I reverse flowed the PSU fan, but am trying it this week stock.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongThumb*
> 
> I've now managed to sort out cable management in my head. Should be able to get it incredibly well laid out. Also how quiet is the case on the 3 different speeds?


With the stock fans the difference between low and medium is very minor, on high they become audible but still quite compared to many others. Testing cooling using an Intel stock fan on the build the difference in performance was best balanced on medium, near silent and the cooler was really close to the fans being on high.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> How is everybody connecting their fan headers on mini-ITX motherboards that only have one header for other fans? So far I've only found a SATA to dual fan converter for the front 92mm. I don't want to use the included fan controller because it uses Molex... come on Fractal ._.


I have my 2 Noctua 92mm PWN fans connected with a PWM splitter to the system fan header on my motherboard and the rear 120 on my radiator on the CPU header and put the pump on a Molex adapter. I have seen three way splitters but they use Molex. I would bets however that since you are using the SATA connection for power you could put a two way splitter on each of the molex split offs and get 4 fans on it if needed.


----------



## alienden

Finally did an upgrade and let me tell you very happy. It's almost (there is one problem) most quiet and overclockable SSF I ever had : Noctua B9s on front, A15 on the back , U12S with two 12F. Asus Impact is a fantastic motherboard (integrated audio, OC, wifi tried them all and they are amazing).

But there is one freaking part that drives me insane my Seasonic G 650 has an unpleasantly sounding fan. Just imaging a mix of electrical noise and broken record. It's not too loud, but drives me insane ><. So back to choosing a PSU. At this point I just want to finish my hardware heaven, so money is no object, just something quiet and modular. I decided that I will remove a bracket for an extra compatibility,so far I have seen those options recommended in this thread:

1) Corsair AX760 / SS-660XP2 - I guess they are mostly the same PSU
2) Corsair AX760i
3) Seasonic X760

Well It might be silly to go back to Seasonic after a bad fan unit, but I think I just got a bad apple. Again my priorities are audio characteristics (quiet fan, no whine) and build quality .And yeah, I know, crazy overwattage









Just 1 step away from paradise! Also I'm scared of silverstones


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> How is everybody connecting their fan headers on mini-ITX motherboards that only have one header for other fans? So far I've only found a SATA to dual fan converter for the front 92mm. I don't want to use the included fan controller because it uses Molex... come on Fractal ._.


2 Noctua 92mmx14 PWMs connected by splitter to chassis fan controller on ASUS P8Z77-I deluxe mobo thru FanXpert, Noctua 140mm PWM to Kraken X40 PWM fan controller, nice to get rid of the fan controller switch and associated cables.


----------



## alienden

Well looks like AX760 is on sale at NCIX, gonna grab it and hope it's not gonna have a coil whine. Well in case of endless RMA cycle I have backup PSU and maybe they can upgrade me with AX760i , if replacements are gonna be the same. Anyway would prefer coil while to fan noise!


----------



## CloudedVision

I noticed that newegg has the white in in stock. Fractal cases are in a totally different category than any other case I have ever seen. Period.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352033


----------



## funfortehfun

Finally completed my build. About time!
















The GA-H61N-USB3 motherboard tricked me







There looks to be a USB3 header, but it's actually a TPM header. XD


----------



## CloudedVision

Nice. Thinking about upgrading the CPU cooler? I bet you could squeeze in a 120 water cooling loop in there =P


----------



## funfortehfun

Nah, my budget was limited to a little over $500.


----------



## oldnavy

One of the reasons for going with the Node 304 was to clean up my desktop while upgrading to a faster and (much) quieter PC. I didn't take a before pic, but trust me, it's better.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3nt4t*
> 
> Congratulations on the birth of your daughter .theMetal and thank you again for maintaining this thread.... it's been an EXCELLENT resource
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Congratz .theMetal!


Thanks guys, I appreciate it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongThumb*
> 
> 
> There we go, came today which was a surprise.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldnavy*
> 
> Finished up my Node today.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Finally completed my build. About time!


Nice work guys, you're all added up.


----------



## LongThumb

Gotta say that's a nice little rig you got there funfortehfun. To hear the fan noise I had to turn up my speakers.

I also go a question for anyone who knows, I'm thinking of chucking a passive heatsink in mine instead of the H60 or H90. Any ideas on which one I could get.

I'll be using the MSI H87I and a Xeon E3 1230 V3 if that helps.


----------



## bobsaget

Hey guys,

i've been following this thread for a while now.
I currently own a bitfenix prodigy. I'm satisfied but i'd like to try something smaller.

I've got two questions:

- the seasonic x760 seems to fit once the bracket is removed. Can sb confirm?
- same question for the thermalright macho. I use the H220 on my cpu currently, but i won't be able to fit a 240mm rad in the node obviously. So i might go back to my good old fanless HR02 (same design than macho, but better







). I think it fits on the p8z77-i that i have, but is there enough clearance in the case (height)? It's a really huge badass cooler.

thanks!


----------



## earthmover

HR-02 fits but you won't be able to mount exhaust fan (check photos in my album)


----------



## bobsaget

Ok thanks. I guess i could mount the rear fan outside the case.
Btw, is there any ram clearance with the hr02/macho fan? I use very high profile ram (2*4gb) , i couldn't install any push fan if it's above these ones.


----------



## mironccr345

Anyone put a 140 rad in the rear?


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Anyone put a 140 rad in the rear?


I've got a Kraken X40 in mine, others have used H90(basically the same Asetek), there's not more than a few millimeters clearance to the back of any card you put in and if there is anything big on the back of the card it may not work.


----------



## pananoia

Hi I'm planning to build a htpc using node 304 with casual gaming capabilities.
And that I planning to use PowerColor PCS+ HD7850 2GB GDDR5 as my gpu.
Please advise should I get the psu seasonic g series 450 or 550?

Below is my planned build.
CPU & mobo: i3 3240 & asrock b75 pro3-m
GpuowerColor PCS+ HD7850 2GB GDDR5
Ram: 8gb 1600 ddr3
Ssd: plextor m5s 128gb
HDD: 1tb seagate/wd blue

Please advise on the build as well.
Thanks for the help


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pananoia*
> 
> Hi I'm planning to build a htpc using node 304 with casual gaming capabilities.
> And that I planning to use PowerColor PCS+ HD7850 2GB GDDR5 as my gpu.
> Please advise should I get the psu seasonic g series 450 or 550?
> 
> Below is my planned build.
> CPU & mobo: i3 3240 & asrock b75 pro3-m
> GpuowerColor PCS+ HD7850 2GB GDDR5
> Ram: 8gb 1600 ddr3
> Ssd: plextor m5s 128gb
> HDD: 1tb seagate/wd blue
> 
> Please advise on the build as well.
> Thanks for the help


The 450 will be plenty of power for that build. The base build is solid though I am truly not a fan of ASRock boards. I would look at a Gigabyte H77N-Wifi instead.


----------



## Antherz

Hey guys,

been planning to build a itx gaming pc for a while now and I found this forum by chance which is making me execute my build:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($47.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($164.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($139.99 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Intel 330 Series 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($208.99 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($74.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 760 4GB Video Card ($299.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($79.99 @ Microcenter)
Power Supply: SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($79.99 @ Amazon)

Reusing SSD and HD from my older system. i've seen a few people here use the Seasonics and they appear to have enough clearance for the graphics card...Let me know what you guys think?


----------



## RadicalHelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pananoia*
> 
> Hi I'm planning to build a htpc using node 304 with casual gaming capabilities.
> And that I planning to use PowerColor PCS+ HD7850 2GB GDDR5 as my gpu.
> Please advise should I get the psu seasonic g series 450 or 550?
> 
> Below is my planned build.
> CPU & mobo: i3 3240 & asrock b75 pro3-m
> GpuowerColor PCS+ HD7850 2GB GDDR5
> Ram: 8gb 1600 ddr3
> Ssd: plextor m5s 128gb
> HDD: 1tb seagate/wd blue
> 
> Please advise on the build as well.
> Thanks for the help


The motherboard you have listed is Micro ATX. It won't fit in the Node 304.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antherz*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> been planning to build a itx gaming pc for a while now and I found this forum by chance which is making me execute my build:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Newegg)
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($47.99 @ Newegg)
> Motherboard: ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($164.99 @ Newegg)
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($139.99 @ NCIX US)
> Storage: Intel 330 Series 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($208.99 @ NCIX US)
> Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($74.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 760 4GB Video Card ($299.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($79.99 @ Microcenter)
> Power Supply: SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($79.99 @ Amazon)
> 
> Reusing SSD and HD from my older system. i've seen a few people here use the Seasonics and they appear to have enough clearance for the graphics card...Let me know what you guys think?


I'd say change the NH-L9i, both your case and motherboard can support better/cheaper coolers and by looking at your choice of parts I'd say you would want to overclock which means you need a better cooler.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antherz*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> been planning to build a itx gaming pc for a while now and I found this forum by chance which is making me execute my build:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Newegg)
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($47.99 @ Newegg)
> Motherboard: ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($164.99 @ Newegg)
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($139.99 @ NCIX US)
> Storage: Intel 330 Series 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($208.99 @ NCIX US)
> Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($74.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 760 4GB Video Card ($299.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($79.99 @ Microcenter)
> Power Supply: SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($79.99 @ Amazon)
> 
> Reusing SSD and HD from my older system. i've seen a few people here use the Seasonics and they appear to have enough clearance for the graphics card...Let me know what you guys think?


Okay first do NOT get the Noctua NH-L9i. My own experience with it was less than good, I did not get much better than stock cooling numbers. I also from personal experience do not use ASRock boards. The Gigabyte Z87N-Wifi is a solid board for the money and if you want to push the over clock harder look at the Asus boards. For video card, unless you are set on NVidia I would look at the 7950 cards right now, amazing performance for the money.

Sapphire 7950 for $219.99 plus $20 rebate

So swapping to the Z87N and to the 7950 I listed you would save almost $100 with zero performance lose.

Use that money to get a better cooler, you can do any number of AiO units for only $20 more than the cooler you listed so this means $80 saved with actually better performance at the end of the day thanks to a better cooler.


----------



## Awsan

Hi every one so i might join the club soon my build will be one of two options:
The first is using my current sig rig only changing the case to a node 304 and the mobo to asrock z77E itx

or getting these new parts


EDIT: Changed the Khuler 620 to a Cooler master H90 because the Khuler is out of stock

Rate the new build and add any extra opinions on it

Thank you


----------



## manner

The build is finally complete! Thank you thread for giving me such wonderful advice to build this tiny box.

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($69.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($69.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($176.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card ($249.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($89.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A9x14 29.7 CFM 92mm Fan ($17.85 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A9x14 29.7 CFM 92mm Fan ($17.85 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm Fan ($26.64 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($79.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $1244.24





This is how my desk looks now. Really love that form factor. If you are on the fence about building one of these just look how pretty it is!


----------



## HPE1000

Nice


----------



## rationalthinking

I believe I have messed up guys.. just ordered 2x80mm Noiseblocker fans to replace both Fractal Design fans.

Are these fans 80mm or 92mm?

Another question... has anyone attempted a custom loop inside a Node 304?


----------



## RadicalHelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I believe I have messed up guys.. just ordered 2x80mm Noiseblocker fans to replace both Fractal Design fans.
> 
> Are these fans 80mm or 92mm?
> 
> Another question... has anyone attempted a custom loop inside a Node 304?


They are 92mm fans.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadicalHelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I believe I have messed up guys.. just ordered 2x80mm Noiseblocker fans to replace both Fractal Design fans.
> 
> Are these fans 80mm or 92mm?
> 
> Another question... has anyone attempted a custom loop inside a Node 304?
> 
> 
> 
> They are 92mm fans.
Click to expand...

Thanks, IDK why I thought 80mm. I even checked on NewEgg before ordering... oh well.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Thanks, IDK why I thought 80mm. I even checked on NewEgg before ordering... oh well.


You can mount either 80 or 92mm, so it's not a problem. Though bigger fans = less rpm = less noise, obviously.

Gorgeous build, Manner! Can't wait for my white node to arrive!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manner*
> 
> The build is finally complete! Thank you thread for giving me such wonderful advice to build this tiny box.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Amazon)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($69.98 @ Outlet PC)
> *Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($69.98 @ Outlet PC)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($176.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card ($249.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($89.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A9x14 29.7 CFM 92mm Fan ($17.85 @ Amazon)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A9x14 29.7 CFM 92mm Fan ($17.85 @ Amazon)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm Fan ($26.64 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($79.99 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $1244.24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how my desk looks now. Really love that form factor. If you are on the fence about building one of these just look how pretty it is!


congratulations. that is one pretty case indeed!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I believe I have messed up guys.. just ordered 2x80mm Noiseblocker fans to replace both Fractal Design fans.
> 
> Are these fans 80mm or 92mm?
> 
> Another question... has anyone attempted a custom loop inside a Node 304?


i think there are few who made a custom loop for the 304.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I believe I have messed up guys.. just ordered 2x80mm Noiseblocker fans to replace both Fractal Design fans.
> 
> Are these fans 80mm or 92mm?
> 
> Another question... has anyone attempted a custom loop inside a Node 304?


Look in the water cooling forum, there's a few there. At least one used a Black Ice 184mm rad up where the front fans are.

EDIT Link

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363306/watercooling-a-node-304-all-done-pictures-and-videos-included/0_100


----------



## LongThumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manner*
> 
> The build is finally complete! Thank you thread for giving me such wonderful advice to build this tiny box.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Amazon)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($69.98 @ Outlet PC)
> *Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($69.98 @ Outlet PC)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($176.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card ($249.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($89.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A9x14 29.7 CFM 92mm Fan ($17.85 @ Amazon)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A9x14 29.7 CFM 92mm Fan ($17.85 @ Amazon)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm Fan ($26.64 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($79.99 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $1244.24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how my desk looks now. Really love that form factor. If you are on the fence about building one of these just look how pretty it is!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking shweet man. Are there actual mounting holes on the front for that SSD or is it a mod job?


----------



## webbier

It's probably just double sided tape, I used it to stick my ssd to my psu.


----------



## .theMetal

Sweet looking build manner









*Hey Mopar* could you give me a link to that magnetic fan filter you found that fit the side? How is that working out by the way?


----------



## cbaxley

I built the one with the gtx680 and the hx650.
Make sure the radiator tubes go on the opposite side of the video card.
I had to unscrew my power supply and move it over.
I used a different motherboard.
Gigabyte LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gbps USB 3.0 Mini ITX DDR3 1600 Intel Motherboards GA-Z87N-WIFI (amazon)
with a 4770k so I could overclock.
this machine is actually cold when it runs. LOL
Super fast.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Sweet looking build manner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey Mopar* could you give me a link to that magnetic fan filter you found that fit the side? How is that working out by the way?


The filter I am using is for the Corsair 400R but it fits perfectly.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_463_500_514&products_id=33184

I have actually removed the filter provides by Fractal and use this one only and am having great results. I am seeing temp 3 to4c lower on my video card and it will allow some cards with 2.5 slot coolers to work where before they were loud.


----------



## manner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongThumb*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Looking shweet man. Are there actual mounting holes on the front for that SSD or is it a mod job?


Just a piece of double sided tape. Since I'm only using a single SSD I felt it was pointless to put one of the drive bays in for such a tiny thing.

Building this was an excerize in frustration although everything did (barely) fit without having to jury rig anything except for the SSD. I did a half ass job with the cable management but the SeaSonic G really is perfect for this case. This set up also runs really quiet, even when running Far Cry 3 the fans are barely audible.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> The filter I am using is for the Corsair 400R but it fits perfectly.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_463_500_514&products_id=33184
> 
> I have actually removed the filter provides by Fractal and use this one only and am having great results. I am seeing temp 3 to4c lower on my video card and it will allow some cards with 2.5 slot coolers to work where before they were loud.


Perfect. Stock filter is a pita.

edit: Also I put the link and stuff under the tips and tricks on the first post.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Newegg's Black Node 304 is back at 89.99. Glad I got mine before the price went up


----------



## CloudedVision

What 1155 motherboard would someone recommend for this case? I have a 2500k that I'd like to get a new board for, the one I have has crazy vdroop, and am doing homework for a matx motherboard to go in tandem with this case. What board has a good layout for this case, and OC's my 2500k well? I have a water loop I may rig up in this case also.


----------



## Awsan

The Node of Godzilla

This is my last update for my build before i join the club


----------



## Kimbo3000

Ok.. so this is my first post .. and I dont use forums much so please be gentle









After much research and watching unboxings on this case, I finally joined the node 304 club yesturday. This was my first SFF build, but everything went pretty smoothly.
My parts:
MB: Gigabyte Z87N-WIFI
CPU: i5-4670K
RAM: 2x 8GB Ripjaws
PSU: Antec HCG 620W (non-modular)
HDD: 3TB WD green + 1TB WD blue (to be changed later)
Graphics: Gigabyte GTX770-OC (Windforce)
Case : Node 304 (Obviously!)

Before I started I was worried that the GTX770 was going to fit with the PSU as the graphics card is 292mm long and the longest card on the Fractal Design site is 310mm. But it fit no worries with about 70mm from the back of the GFX to the front of the case, leaving enough (but not plenty) of room for the PSU cables to bend around.

The only problem I had with this case (apart from the cabling) was with the tightness of the screws when shipped. I know this has been said before, but just make sure your screwdriver fits good before trying to undo them. I had most grief with the small screws at the front of the case that hold the HDD cages in.
With the cabling, this is what I did.
The cables from the front panel I routed under the back of the GPU then along the small gap between the MB and PSU (on this MB the front panel connectors are at the RHS of the MB - weird hey)
The 4-pin MB connector I ran down along the underneath side of the GPU to the back of the MB where it plugs in.
All the other PSU cables I brought up around the top of the GPU where the used cables and the length of the used ones are bunched up sitting in the position where the LHS HDD cage would be (if I didnt have the GPU installed).

Im happy with the way it turned out. There is still room for 5 HDD total if needed (in 2 drive cages). The cabling came out pretty neat (a lot neater than some I have seen on teh net..lol).

I just have a couple questions.. Has anyone put a handle on top of theirs? Do you think it could be done without damaging the case?

Thanks
..
Kimbo3000


----------



## Rioken

I'll be joining this club. Just placed my order. It's been 4 years since my last full build. I can't wait to get started.

White Node 304
Asus Maximus VI Impact
2x4gb Corsair Vengeance LP
i5 4670k
Asus GTX 760 Direct CU2
250gb Samsung 840 ssd
SeaSonic G Series 550w
Phanteks PH-TC12DX


----------



## rationalthinking

My Impact finally came into today. I also placed an order for a Dual 92MM RAD and 140 RAD. Still needing to decide on what what pump/res combo I want to go with. There are a couple of options I will be looking into.


----------



## .theMetal

That board is so nice... drool...


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> That board is so nice... drool...


I know it is a probably board here but I'm really excited about putting a true custom job to a loop inside his Node 304. I'm going straight over kill (as of now) with Dual DDCs.









Just need to figure out my RES solution.. still thinking about that one.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I know it is a probably board here but I'm really excited about putting a true custom job to a loop inside his Node 304. I'm going straight over kill (as of now) with Dual DDCs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to figure out my RES solution.. still thinking about that one.


I'm sure you can come up with something pretty cool. Hopefully something red


----------



## m3nt4t

Agreed, that board is something else... seems like a good deal for the price! And I LOVE to see a custom loop in a Node


----------



## Kimbo3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> My Impact finally came into today. I also placed an order for a Dual 92MM RAD and 140 RAD. Still needing to decide on what what pump/res combo I want to go with. There are a couple of options I will be looking into.
> 
> If you put in a dual 92 rad in the front.. where do you put your HDDs? Or do you just have 1 and stick it to the top of your PSU?
> 
> ..
> Kimbo3000


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimbo3000*
> 
> I just have a couple questions.. Has anyone put a handle on top of theirs? Do you think it could be done without damaging the case?
> 
> Thanks
> ..
> Kimbo3000


I dont think so. It'd ruin the asthetics of the case imo. Just hug your node everywhere you go x3


----------



## Kimbo3000

woops.. that didnt turn out right.. lol

what a noob


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Most people hide an ssd in the front part of the case or slap it onto the PSU. Us poor guys have to stick with 3.5" drives and the large bays


----------



## Kimbo3000

Yeah.. you could be right about the handles. But a small part about me getting a SFF case was so I could carry all my stuff in one go when going to LANs.. just call it lazy I guess.. lol

I'll be upgrading to a SSD and a WD Black when I get some money... but for now.. I too am a poor man


----------



## bobsaget

I decided to replace my x760 seasonic semi-fanless psu with the g-550. A lot of people are using it in the node 304 because it fits perfectly. How loud is it though? I don't want to hear it over my Asus GTX670 and case fans.

How are the fd R2 included fans in terms of noise and performance btw?


----------



## Rosselair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I decided to replace my x760 seasonic semi-fanless psu with the g-550. A lot of people are using it in the node 304 because it fits perfectly. How loud is it though? I don't want to hear it over my Asus GTX670 and case fans.
> 
> How are the fd R2 included fans in terms of noise and performance btw?


The R2 fans are silent on low setting, almost silent on mid and on full speed you'll hear them. But its a windy "wooshhh" you hear, not any mechanical airplane like sound. I would say that if you are not extremely into silence computing (try to cool passive, sounddemping material) you will be happy with them.

Performance wise, I think they do fine even on the slowest mode. I am not experiencing any temperature problems, but apart from that im not an expert, so im not making comparisons to other fans.


----------



## Booty Warrior

The R2 fans are ultra quiet, but they're pretty weak. Low airflow and very low static pressure, and no PWM control.

It's not a necessity but I'd replace the front 92s at least with something with higher static pressure since they're in-taking through a grill and fan filter.

Gelid, Noctua Be Quiet etc all make great alternatives that are just as quiet but offer better performance.


----------



## pack66

I'm very happy with my Seasonic G Serigraphs 550w. It's very quiet.


----------



## pack66

Ugh, meant Series in the last post. Damn autocorrect on this tablet.


----------



## Antherz

I've joined the club







all setup last night i'll post pictures when i get home from work


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pack66*
> 
> I'm very happy with my Seasonic G Serigraphs 550w. It's very quiet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> The R2 fans are ultra quiet, but they're pretty weak. Low airflow and very low static pressure, and no PWM control.
> 
> It's not a necessity but I'd replace the front 92s at least with something with higher static pressure since they're in-taking through a grill and fan filter.
> 
> Gelid, Noctua Be Quiet etc all make great alternatives that are just as quiet but offer better performance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rosselair*
> 
> The R2 fans are silent on low setting, almost silent on mid and on full speed you'll hear them. But its a windy "wooshhh" you hear, not any mechanical airplane like sound. I would say that if you are not extremely into silence computing (try to cool passive, sounddemping material) you will be happy with them.
> 
> Performance wise, I think they do fine even on the slowest mode. I am not experiencing any temperature problems, but apart from that im not an expert, so im not making comparisons to other fans.


thanks all, i'll go with the g550. As for the R2 fans, i'll see by myself. I don't need much airflow, i'll use one huge semi fanless cpu heatsink. My gtx670 is quietly and well cooled as well. And i'll only have 1 ssd.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> thanks all, i'll go with the g550. As for the R2 fans, i'll see by myself. I don't need much airflow, i'll use one huge semi fanless cpu heatsink. My gtx670 is quietly and well cooled as well. And i'll only have 1 ssd.


If you are using a fanless heat sink then air flow is a HUGE deal. The 92mm fans that come stock can do the job provided you do not push overclocking but I found putting a pair of Noctua fans in the case really helped a lot.


----------



## ataryens

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if any node owners could give me these dimensions of the for node 605:



and also the dimensions of the hard drive cages in the node 304 (including height).

Thanks in advance


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> If you are using a fanless heat sink then air flow is a HUGE deal. The 92mm fans that come stock can do the job provided you do not push overclocking but I found putting a pair of Noctua fans in the case really helped a lot.


I know that is why i used the word "semi fanless". My HR02 can cool my 2500k very well without fans. But I'll add a low rpm push fan to help. I think that's mandatory, considering I won't be able to have a rear fan. Maybe i'll mount it outside the case though.


----------



## m3nt4t

PSU Update: As I had posted previously I replaced my failed 450W G-Series w/ a ThermalTake 650W and while it has given me power and room to spare it is LOUD... not CRAZY loud but there's a very noticeable whirring coming from it that I find unpleasant. This brings me to a crossroads of sorts... the build is first and foremost an HTPC so silence is golden BUT I'd always wanted the option to play newer games as well so I had planned on finishing the build off with a GTX-760 SC... now I'm just not sure. Plan A) is replacing the PSU (again) witha fanless SeaSonic and some Noctua fans for improved airflow, Plan B) is ignoring the probably slightly noisy PSU and adding the card... if I go fanless I'm effectively ruling out a new card as it just won't fit with that fully modular power supply BUT I'm playing Metro LL and FC3 NOW @ 1080 on Low and I'm not entirely unhappy with that. Any thoughts or ideas would REALLY help... I HATE decisions.


----------



## m3nt4t

I guess I COULD take a leap of faith of go back to the G-Series... I mean what are the chances that TWO SeaSonic's could go bad (and keep the ThermalTake as a backup)


----------



## Mopar63

Depending on what you are looking for you have a few options. I found the FD Integra R2 to be solid and have actually had good luck with Corsair CX modular, love the flat cabling. Silverstone literally makes PSUs designed for SFF, the Strider series with the short cable kit are great for SFF building.


----------



## manner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3nt4t*
> 
> I mean what are the chances that TWO SeaSonic's could go bad (and keep the ThermalTake as a backup)


Buy a lottery ticket if you end up having 2 SeaSonics in a row fail. Your odds of either happening will be about the same.


----------



## tigim101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3nt4t*
> 
> I guess I COULD take a leap of faith of go back to the G-Series... I mean what are the chances that TWO SeaSonic's could go bad (and keep the ThermalTake as a backup)


Id go with the G-Series, failures are rare but they happen. It is very unlikely you will get two failed units in a row. Seasonic is probably the best PSU manufacturer out there.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimbo3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> My Impact finally came into today. I also placed an order for a Dual 92MM RAD and 140 RAD. Still needing to decide on what what pump/res combo I want to go with. There are a couple of options I will be looking into.
> 
> If you put in a dual 92 rad in the front.. where do you put your HDDs? Or do you just have 1 and stick it to the top of your PSU?
Click to expand...

SSDs will be mounted behind the front panel. I plan to cut a piece of black acrylic with support above the PSU. That will become the area for mounting Dual DDCs and RES.


----------



## bobsaget

I've another question (hopefully the last one before I finally buy the case).

Can the middle hdd retention metallic bar be removed?


----------



## webbier

Yes, no problem. It has two small screws on either side.


----------



## neorobo

After some intense price matching and searching I managed to put together my node rig last week







I have to thank the people in this thread for providing such a good resource. So far I've been very happy with it and I'm able to oc my cpu to 4.6 GHz with no issues, thanks to the great impact mobo!

Here's the build:

PCPartPicker part list

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 640GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply

The cable management needs some work, and I think I'll probably upgrade to some quieter fans than the stock ones that come with the H80i. But for now it's great









Some pictures:


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neorobo*


awesome, your added.

I dig the ps3 controller, I use the same. do you have it connected via bluetooth? I have a link where a guy made it work flawlessly. it automatically connects when you press the button and everything.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> awesome, your added.
> 
> I dig the ps3 controller, I use the same. do you have it connected via bluetooth? I have a link where a guy made it work flawlessly. it automatically connects when you press the button and everything.


Can you share the link please?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> Can you share the link please?


Definitely will! I will have to wait 'till I get home later, its saved as a favorite on my desktop there.

A few things to note. it will take over which ever bluetooth connection its using, so if you have other things using your current connection, I would get a dongle. also it wraps around the xbox 360 controller driver, so the computer will actually think its an xbox controller.

Besides that it works just like when its paired with the ps3. the button will turn it on and attach it automatically and you can plug it into a usb port and charge it, and use it while its charging. also the center button activates steam's big picture mode.


----------



## neorobo

I've been using MotionJoy, but unfortunately haven't been able to get bluetooth working with my Impact Mobo. I'd be VERY interested to know how to get that working.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neorobo*
> 
> I've been using MotionJoy, but unfortunately haven't been able to get bluetooth working with my Impact Mobo. I'd be VERY interested to know how to get that working.


I actually tried motionjoy, and I thought it was a huge pain. I gave up and then got ambitious again a year or so later and just happened to stumble on this one.


----------



## .theMetal

hey guys as promised:

Click

Just follow the instructions and enjoy!

Credit goes to Scarlet.Crush on pcsx2 forum (I'm not a member, I don't even know what its for







) I just happen to google upon it.


----------



## neorobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> hey guys as promised:
> 
> Click
> 
> Just follow the instructions and enjoy!
> 
> Credit goes to Scarlet.Crush on pcsx2 forum (I'm not a member, I don't even know what its for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I just happen to google upon it.


Thanks! It's working now


----------



## bim27142

Subscribing to this thread... and while I am back-reading, I'd like to post my current "dilemma" with this case...









I slightly modded my case, removed the side panel vents and replaced it instead with an acrylic sheet (plexi-glass) and had put some LED strip. I might just be the only one that is a fan of LED lights nowadays but I just like it (kinda personal taste) for some reason.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/th3n.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/ubt9.jpg/

As a result, my temps slightly increased as well probably due to the removal of the side vents. For typical usage (browsing, music, etc...), it normalizes at around 40C for both mobo and CPU temps. At cold boot, it usually idles at 31C to 33C... which what I was getting as well when I was still using Define Mini (though of course that is not the comparison here since I am now using a smaller case).

Moving on, I am now thinking of how I can improve my temps... I was thinking of going back to air cooling rather than my H60 2013 (2 SP120 HPE fans). If my theory is correct, my LCS setup is the lone exhaust and based on the fans, have low airflow, thus hot air inside my case tend to get trapped inside thus a rise in overall temps.

Opinions are highly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/ubt9.jpg/
> 
> As a result, my temps slightly increased as well probably due to the removal of the side vents. For typical usage (browsing, music, etc...), it normalizes at around 40C for both mobo and CPU temps. At cold boot, it usually idles at 31C to 33C... which what I was getting as well when I was still using Define Mini (though of course that is not the comparison here since I am now using a smaller case).!


I am more concerned with what it did to the GPU temps under load.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/th3n.jpg/


Looks awesome and your added to the list.

I am with mopar, I would like to know how the card runs under heavy load.

I know it would take away from the looks a bit but personally I would take a drill and drill some vent holes in the plexi for the each of the gpu fans.

as far as the heat sink goes, it does pull all the hot air out of the case, which will cause the cpu to heat up. if you had say the original exahaust fan on the back it would help suck the heat out and not raise the temps of the cpu while doing it.


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> I am more concerned with what it did to the GPU temps under load.


Hit 70C while running Unigine and Prime95 altogether... CPU around 72C as far as I can remember (Rad and Case fans at 100%)... GPU fans at 60% I think...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Looks awesome and your added to the list.


Thank you!


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> as far as the heat sink goes, it does pull all the hot air out of the case, which will cause the cpu to heat up. if you had say the original exahaust fan on the back it would help suck the heat out and not raise the temps of the cpu while doing it.


I was thinking of replacing my cooler with Zalman 9900DF (since it matches my theme ) and I think is pretty decent cooler as well in terms of performance... and then replace with Deep Cool UF140 and UF92... I find these fans quite OK and they are cheap, and again, matches my theme plus they are PWM's.

Would this be a better option? I mean, front fan intakes, central fans via the CPU cooler for more airflow inside the case, and finally a 140mm exhaust that should pull hot air out of the case...

At this point, I don't see the value if getting the 92mm and 140mm Noctua's as they are expensive, non PWM, and performance with Deep Cool's is not way too far behind (at least based on the reviews I've read and the specs declared by each manufacturers).


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> I was thinking of replacing my cooler with Zalman 9900DF (since it matches my theme ) and I think is pretty decent cooler as well in terms of performance... and then replace with Deep Cool UF140 and UF92... I find these fans quite OK and they are cheap, and again, matches my theme plus they are PWM's.
> 
> Would this be a better option? I mean, front fan intakes, central fans via the CPU cooler for more airflow inside the case, and finally a 140mm exhaust that should pull hot air out of the case...
> 
> At this point, I don't see the value if getting the 92mm and 140mm Noctua's as they are expensive, non PWM, and performance with Deep Cool's is not way too far behind (at least based on the reviews I've read and the specs declared by each manufacturers).


looks like a solid plan. which motherboard do you have? just make sure that someone has stuck that zalman on the board, since itx boards can get picky with what heatsink will fit.

From what I've seen in this thread, it seems like air cooling is the better option for the node.

Also what do you have for hard drives/ssd's? are you using a bunch of cages? I ask because the more drives you have the harder it is for air to smoothly get to the heatsink.


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> looks like a solid plan. which motherboard do you have? just make sure that someone has stuck that zalman on the board, since itx boards can get picky with what heatsink will fit.
> 
> From what I've seen in this thread, it seems like air cooling is the better option for the node.
> 
> Also what do you have for hard drives/ssd's? are you using a bunch of cages? I ask because the more drives you have the harder it is for air to smoothly get to the heatsink.


Thanks man!

I am using P8Z77-I Deluxe... will do try to research further so I could find out if there will be no issues with this cooler and board. My RAM is Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer and this is not so tall so I think there should be no RAM clearance issues.

I am just using one HDD cage, mounting one SSD and one 2.5" HDD.

By the way, I just reversed the fan orientation and it did seem to improve overall temps! But I will try to observe further as it is already past 12 midnight here at my end and it's raining so ambient is kinda lower than usual.


----------



## m3nt4t

@ bim27142, love the look.. I have an LED strip in my case as well, lights up my whole room. I didn't place a window there though, I merely removed the dust filter and gently bent the pins backwards inside the case. Also I believe there was a link to a magnetic screen a few pages back, something I was going to order just to have a backup plan in case the pins cease to hold the grill in place.


----------



## m3nt4t

Here's the URL to the magnetic screen... http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_463_500_514&products_id=33184


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> I was thinking of replacing my cooler with Zalman 9900DF (since it matches my theme ) and I think is pretty decent cooler as well in terms of performance... and then replace with Deep Cool UF140 and UF92... I find these fans quite OK and they are cheap, and again, matches my theme plus they are PWM's.
> 
> Would this be a better option? I mean, front fan intakes, central fans via the CPU cooler for more airflow inside the case, and finally a 140mm exhaust that should pull hot air out of the case...
> 
> At this point, I don't see the value if getting the 92mm and 140mm Noctua's as they are expensive, non PWM, and performance with Deep Cool's is not way too far behind (at least based on the reviews I've read and the specs declared by each manufacturers).


I had the single fan Zalman 9900 Max in my Node for a bit with G.Skill Ripjaws no problem but with the dual fan make sure of the front to back measurement. This worked really well temp wise with the rear fan don't really need dual. I have the same motherboard and the small hex head screws were a ***** to get in over the VRM daughterboard, even the screws on the pcie side are at an extreme angle for the hex wrench, it kept getting stuck in the screw head. Eventually swapped it out for an AIO so I could get at the mobo.


----------



## driftchicken

Sub'd!

I just ordered my 304 last night. After a week of planning I finally pulled the trigger on what will become my next build. Specs are in my sig "gaming/school build"

I can't wait for my parts to get in so I can start shoving everything together.

DC


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftchicken*
> 
> Sub'd!
> 
> I just ordered my 304 last night. After a week of planning I finally pulled the trigger on what will become my next build. Specs are in my sig "gaming/school build"
> 
> I can't wait for my parts to get in so I can start shoving everything together.
> 
> DC


Parts listing?

EDIT: oops, mobile version of ocn doesn't show sigs.


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3nt4t*
> 
> @ bim27142, love the look..


Thanks! I just love some blue LED accent on my case, looks cool and smooth...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> I had the single fan Zalman 9900 Max in my Node for a bit with G.Skill Ripjaws no problem but with the dual fan make sure of the front to back measurement. This worked really well temp wise with the rear fan don't really need dual. I have the same motherboard and the small hex head screws were a ***** to get in over the VRM daughterboard, even the screws on the pcie side are at an extreme angle for the hex wrench, it kept getting stuck in the screw head. Eventually swapped it out for an AIO so I could get at the mobo.


This is a very good feedback, thank you! I am now somehow compelled to just stick with my current AIO. I'll probably look for a magnetized 140mm filter though so I could put it in the back since I reversed the fan exhaust/intake orientation.


----------



## driftchicken

Reading through more posts it seems there's almost a standard setup consisting of Seasonic PSU & SSD (mounted behind the front face). I'm actually doing the exact same thing.

I envy anybody with an Asus Impact. Those things look great! I was about to get one but decided to scale it down to save some $. Looking at the specs of the Impact I realized that there were a lot of features that I personally wouldn't use so it seemed like a lot of $ for me. Dammit I'm starting to regret not getting it. I ordered the MSI Z87I instead. Went from top dollar bling to budget in 1 change LOL. *SOMEBODY TELL ME IT'LL BE OK! MAYBE A HUG...*

I picked up my i5 and SSD from Microcenter today!!! =) Now if only the rest of my stuff would get here... hopefully next week. Can't wait to get mine together! GRRR

_i5-4670K (went with the K, I'd like to try my hand at a little overclocking)
MSI Z87I
eVGA GTX 760
Seasonic G 550W
8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro
Crucial SSD 256GB + 1TB SATA(maybe internal, might convert it to external)
Corsair H80i_

So do club members get membership cards that they can laminate?


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftchicken*
> 
> *SOMEBODY TELL ME IT'LL BE OK! MAYBE A HUG...*
> 
> _i5-4670K (went with the K, I'd like to try my hand at a little overclocking)
> MSI Z87I
> eVGA GTX 760
> Seasonic G 550W
> 8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro
> Crucial SSD 256GB + 1TB SATA(maybe internal, might convert it to external)
> Corsair H80i_


Your specs are more than just fine...









I too almost bought an Impact but decided to save some hard earned money as well and just went for a P8Z77-I Deluxe + Node 304 on clearance sale package (just paid about $193 for both).


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftchicken*
> 
> Reading through more posts it seems there's almost a standard setup consisting of Seasonic PSU & SSD (mounted behind the front face). I'm actually doing the exact same thing.
> 
> I envy anybody with an Asus Impact. Those things look great! I was about to get one but decided to scale it down to save some $. Looking at the specs of the Impact I realized that there were a lot of features that I personally wouldn't use so it seemed like a lot of $ for me. Dammit I'm starting to regret not getting it. I ordered the MSI Z87I instead. Went from top dollar bling to budget in 1 change LOL. *SOMEBODY TELL ME IT'LL BE OK! MAYBE A HUG...*
> 
> So do club members get membership cards that they can laminate?


haha sorry no membership card, but the link to the thread in your signature is just as awesome







As soon as you give me some pics of the case I will add you to the list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> Your specs are more than just fine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too almost bought an Impact but decided to save some hard earned money as well and just went for a P8Z77-I Deluxe + Node 304 on clearance sale package (just paid about $193 for both).


I agree with bim here, your good with that board. The msi and the asus deluxe will clock pretty high themselves. really the important part is the z77/z78 chipset and the heatsinks on the vrm's. I have a solid 4.4ghz on my 3570k and it will be plenty to push a single card in any game I decide to play for the next few years at least.

(Plus delidding REALLY helped with my temps







)


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> haha sorry no membership card, but the link to the thread in your signature is just as awesome


OT, how I can show mine? I believe you made mention on the previous post that I was added too?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> (Plus delidding REALLY helped with my temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


What thermal paste did you use? I might delid and maybe lap my cpu when it's not as new, then overclock.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> OT, how I can show mine? I believe you made mention on the previous post that I was added too?


Yup your added. So in the first post of this thread,scroll down a bit and you'll come across the signature, and underneath that there is a box that says "code". take and copy everything in the code box, and in your profile edit your signature and paste it in. Save and it will be there. I also suggest heading to the Rigbuilder, which is in the upper right hand corner and filling out your rig specs. makes it easy for people to know what equipment you are rocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> What thermal paste did you use? I might delid and maybe lap my cpu when it's not as new, then overclock.


I used coollabratory liquid ultra. Its soooo easy. Trust me look up the delid with out a razor blade thread in this forum and follow the instructions. I actually felt like I was cheating it was so easy.







you just have to take your time and do it right.

I wouldn't even worry about lapping. you will see MASSIVE temp drops by delidding alone. My processor runs as cool now clocked at 4.4ghz as it did when it was stock before delidding.


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Yup your added. So in the first post of this thread,scroll down a bit and you'll come across the signature, and underneath that there is a box that says "code". take and copy everything in the code box, and in your profile edit your signature and paste it in. Save and it will be there. I also suggest heading to the Rigbuilder, which is in the upper right hand corner and filling out your rig specs. makes it easy for people to know what equipment you are rocking.


Got it... Thanks much!!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> Subscribing to this thread... and while I am back-reading, I'd like to post my current "dilemma" with this case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I slightly modded my case, removed the side panel vents and replaced it instead with an acrylic sheet (plexi-glass) and had put some LED strip. I might just be the only one that is a fan of LED lights nowadays but I just like it (kinda personal taste) for some reason.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/th3n.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/ubt9.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> As a result, my temps slightly increased as well probably due to the removal of the side vents. For typical usage (browsing, music, etc...), it normalizes at around 40C for both mobo and CPU temps. At cold boot, it usually idles at 31C to 33C... which what I was getting as well when I was still using Define Mini (though of course that is not the comparison here since I am now using a smaller case).
> 
> Moving on, I am now thinking of how I can improve my temps... I was thinking of going back to air cooling rather than my H60 2013 (2 SP120 HPE fans). If my theory is correct, my LCS setup is the lone exhaust and based on the fans, have low airflow, thus hot air inside my case tend to get trapped inside thus a rise in overall temps.
> 
> Opinions are highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


That looks badass! I would drill small holes in front of the fans for more air flow. Some thing like this.

Pics are @raikiri. Check the rest of the pics here.


----------



## Mr S

Hi All,

Well I wish I'd of read this thread before buying my next rig







, so as for my picture, yes I now know the PSU is too big, & a bit of modding is going to be needed to get the Kraken to fit...

But hey if building systems was easy where would the fun be







...



System :-

Node 304 - Black
Asus Z87I-Pro
Intel I7-4770K
Kraken X40
Samsung Evo 500gb 840
MSI Power edition 680
Samsung Green 8gb DDR3 1600

I have already placed an order with Scan for a Silverstone SST-ST65F-G Strider 650W C/W short cable kit to solve my PSU issue







..

Anyway I'll post so pictures when she is up & running...

Very Excited for my first Mini Build !!!!..


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr S*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Well I wish I'd of read this thread before buying my next rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so as for my picture, yes I now know the PSU is too big, & a bit of modding is going to be needed to get the Kraken to fit...
> 
> But hey if building systems was easy where would the fun be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> System :-
> 
> Node 304 - Black
> Asus Z87I-Pro
> Intel I7-4770K
> Kraken X40
> Samsung Evo 500gb 840
> MSI Power edition 680
> Samsung Green 8gb DDR3 1600
> 
> I have already placed an order with Scan for a Silverstone SST-ST65F-G Strider 650W C/W short cable kit to solve my PSU issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Anyway I'll post so pictures when she is up & running...
> 
> Very Excited for my first Mini Build !!!!..


Actually the Kraken radiator(though the fan was a bit loud on mine, fixed with a Noctua PWM) fits just fine but make sure you've pushed it as far away from the GPU side before tightening it down. Also make sure the PCB is mounted at a true 90 degrees on the video connector plate at the end, sometimes these need to be bent to square them up. After that, the only issue you may have is components on the backside of the GPU, then you might be stuffed otherwise you should have a couple of mm's to play with. I did have to mod the motherboard backside mounting adapter as Asetek tried to make the same one for a bunch of different sockets so the pads interfered with backside components, but it's plastic and was easily modded.


----------



## toyz72

i was having some issues trying to use my noctua nh-c12p cpu cooler. the cooler fit great, but the top mounted fan was always in the way of one thing or another. then if you wanted to use the rear fan, you would have to zip tie the fan out off the way.

so after searching around awhile i came across this fan.....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242033

i decided to take a chance on two of them. now i can use the fan clips with the rear fan installed


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i was having some issues trying to use my noctua nh-c12p cpu cooler. the cooler fit great, but the top mounted fan was always in the way of one thing or another. then if you wanted to use the rear fan, you would have to zip tie the fan out off the way.
> 
> so after searching around awhile i came across this fan.....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242033
> 
> i decided to take a chance on two of them. now i can use the fan clips with the rear fan installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice work, how are the temps with that setup??


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Nice work, how are the temps with that setup??


i'm pretty happy so far. i finally got to put the lid on my case after a week of running it open air







i'll post some prime temp's later on after i get it where i want it.

i must say this was the worst time i ever had with cable management. it was really hard to be happy with that. i'll get some better pic's for everyone to.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i must say this was the worst time i ever had with cable management. it was really hard to be happy with that. i'll get some better pic's for everyone to.


Yeah, this little case is a bit of a pain in that aspect. If you only have one HDD, you can hide all your wires in the second place where the second HDD is supposed to go. I used a non-modular PSU and hid all my extra sata pwr and 4-pin molex connectors in there. Might post a pic with my XFX PRO550W psu that replaced my CM Extreme Power Plus 550w, as it was harder to wire due to more connectors and longer wires







.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i was having some issues trying to use my noctua nh-c12p cpu cooler. the cooler fit great, but the top mounted fan was always in the way of one thing or another. then if you wanted to use the rear fan, you would have to zip tie the fan out off the way.
> 
> so after searching around awhile i came across this fan.....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242033
> 
> i decided to take a chance on two of them. now i can use the fan clips with the rear fan installed


Yeah that's why I eventually went with an AIO, then came up with my own drive hanger


----------



## m3nt4t

A word on cable management: A go-to technique I've now used through three power supplies (two modular, one non-modular) is tucking the excess cable first through the hole leading to the front of the case and then pulling ONLY ENOUGH TO USE back through in to the case's interior... I would think the hole could even be made bigger if need be but both SATA and MOLEX fit through it. What's left on the outside I've just folded together and then cable tied. I'd be glad to post of few pics if it helps


----------



## oldnavy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i was having some issues trying to use my noctua nh-c12p cpu cooler. the cooler fit great, but the top mounted fan was always in the way of one thing or another. then if you wanted to use the rear fan, you would have to zip tie the fan out off the way.
> 
> so after searching around awhile i came across this fan.....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242033
> 
> i decided to take a chance on two of them. now i can use the fan clips with the rear fan installed


There is thread here on this fan. Pretty impressive.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1405453/prolimatech-ultra-sleek-vortex-noctua-nh-d14

If you want to fit a bigger cooler in the Node, this fan buys you 10mm in the back.


----------



## Rioken

Got my node in and built.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldnavy*
> 
> There is thread here on this fan. Pretty impressive.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1405453/prolimatech-ultra-sleek-vortex-noctua-nh-d14
> 
> If you want to fit a bigger cooler in the Node, this fan buys you 10mm in the back.


that was the whole point for me buying the fans. they gave me the room i needed,and then some. i didnt want to use zip ties.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rioken*
> 
> Got my node in and built.


That white node is quite sleek, now that I take a second look at it.

Very fancy parts


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rioken*


your added, welcome


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Yeah that's why I eventually went with an AIO, then came up with my own drive hanger


Nice driver hanger!

By the way, is the rad fan used as exhaust or intake?


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rioken*
> 
> Got my node in and built.


This is sooo niceeeee


----------



## driftchicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3nt4t*
> 
> A word on cable management: A go-to technique I've now used through three power supplies (two modular, one non-modular) is tucking the excess cable first through the hole leading to the front of the case and then pulling ONLY ENOUGH TO USE back through in to the case's interior... I would think the hole could even be made bigger if need be but both SATA and MOLEX fit through it. What's left on the outside I've just folded together and then cable tied. I'd be glad to post of few pics if it helps


I used this same method in my "old&crusty" SG01 machine. I only ran one of the power cables behind the front cover (one of the cables that had 3 molex) but in these small cases every little bit of space you can get helps. With these small cases we have to get creative with cable routing.

On another note, I'm curious with airflow in these cases. Does air move from front to back? With the h80i would there be any benefit by reversing airflow to go back to front so that the radiator can get fresh air instead of air that's traveled through the case(possibly heated by other components along the way) ?


----------



## kynky

Hi, I have read through the entire thread, and googled alot, reading various other forums and reviews.

I would like to know what people's thoughts are about the build below I am going for, I am mainly concerned that all this will fit together, especially the graphics card.
I am not that interested in overclocking as I have read 4770K CPUs are a lottery, but if I did would imagine I could get 4.4GHz, but 3.9GHz on Turbo for a 4771 is fine for me.
I know the motherboard I'm going for is a bit of waste of potential for a non K CPU, but I really like the features.
Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly received.

Cheers!

*Case - Fractal Design Node 304*
Graphics cards, up to 310mm in length
Not using Fan controller
Will be removing the drive caddies

*Case Fans - Noctua NF-A15 PWM + 2x Noctua NF-A9x14*
Using Motherboard Chassis Fan Headers

*Motherboard - Asus Maximus VI Impact*

*CPU - Intel i7 4771*
Not going for 4770K, reasons:
Am software developer so will use the extra functionality
Will attempt to set turbo as same across all cores 39 39 39 39 (motherboard should support this)
May attempt a very small BCLK overclock, I understand that non K have most BCLK settings disabled, say at most looking at 105Mhz

*CPU Cooler - Noctua NH-U12S*
Will use the included thermal grease

*RAM - G Skill F3-2400C10D-16GTX*
16GB TridentX, 2x 8GB PC3-19200 DDR3 2400MHz, 10-12-12-31-2N
Will attempt to run at 2400Mhz XMP profile, 2133Mhz would be fine too
I may have to take off the removeable heatsinks (remembering to use a the right screwdriver), it may interfere with the fan on the CPU, have read that it should be OK

*GPU - Asus GTX780-DC2-3GD5*
Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II 3GB GDDR5, 287 x 147.3 x 40.6 mm
Hopefully this fits, I think length wise it is ok, just hopw it isnt' to wide for the case, and hope that the modular connectors fit underneath from the PSU
I have read that a stock GTX Titan fits, just wondering about the DirectCU || mod for this particular card

*PSU - Seasonic SS-650RM*
G-650, 150 x 86 x 160 mm
Maybe too much power, but it should be OK, G-550 is the alternative

*Storage - Samsung 840 Series Pro 512GB*
Would be attaching this to the front of the case using velcro, is there a better way of attaching it? Not using caddies, as want to maximize airflow

*OS - Microsoft Windows 8 Pro 64 bit OEM*

*Monitor - Asus VG248QE*
24", 1080p, [email protected], 1ms g2g, matt, 72% NTSC, TN

*Keyboard - Filco Majestouch-2 Tenkeyless Tactile Action UK*
Cherry MX Brown - Good compromise for gaming and typing

*Mouse - Roccat Kone XTD*


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> Nice driver hanger!
> 
> By the way, is the rad fan used as exhaust or intake?


The rad fan is exhausting, when running Prime95 the exhaust get's really warm, I wouldn't run it the other way.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> The rad fan is exhausting, when running Prime95 the exhaust get's really warm, I wouldn't run it the other way.


This is true, the air exhausting out of the back of my case is hot enough that it would scare me to have it pumped back in the case.


----------



## Mopar63

kynky,

If you are not going to push the overclock I would save the money on the motherboard and get the Gigabyte Z87N, will easily meet the overclock you are shooting for and saves you a few bucks. Get a 2 way PWM splitter for one header for the two 92mm fans, might want to get a 3 way header and put the rear exhaust fan on the same header for control as well.

Save the cost on the RAM and just get DDR3 1600, the difference is never seen in real world use, only benchmarks.

Got some concerns on the DirectCU cards. The Node is not tolerant of cards larger than dual slot. Some of the higher end cards will go to 2.5 slots and list as dual slot. These might very well fit but the cooler shroud will be against the case side and can result in some awful noise under load.

On the SSD mount, I found that I could get buy just fine by using two sided tape on the top of the PSU with no fan blockage.

The suggestions I have made will reduce your cost and not hurt your performance at all. Enjoy...


----------



## kynky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> kynky,
> 
> If you are not going to push the overclock I would save the money on the motherboard and get the Gigabyte Z87N, will easily meet the overclock you are shooting for and saves you a few bucks. Get a 2 way PWM splitter for one header for the two 92mm fans, might want to get a 3 way header and put the rear exhaust fan on the same header for control as well.
> 
> Save the cost on the RAM and just get DDR3 1600, the difference is never seen in real world use, only benchmarks.
> 
> Got some concerns on the DirectCU cards. The Node is not tolerant of cards larger than dual slot. Some of the higher end cards will go to 2.5 slots and list as dual slot. These might very well fit but the cooler shroud will be against the case side and can result in some awful noise under load.
> 
> On the SSD mount, I found that I could get buy just fine by using two sided tape on the top of the PSU with no fan blockage.
> 
> The suggestions I have made will reduce your cost and not hurt your performance at all. Enjoy...


I have just reasearched a picture for the 780GTX, it doesn't seem overly wide although it does have a back plate.

I would post the image, but I don't own the copyright, but the picture is on the bottom of the following URL (ASUS ROG Website):
http://rog.asus.com/241232013/graphics-cards-2/asus-geforce-gtx-780-directcu-ii-oc-unboxing/

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## JMatzelle303

is there any way if say I take off the usb and audo ports do they make something I can use to cover them up?


----------



## kynky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kynky*
> 
> I have just reasearched a picture for the 780GTX, it doesn't seem overly wide although it does have a back plate.
> 
> I would post the image, but I don't own the copyright, but the picture is on the bottom of the following URL (ASUS ROG Website):
> http://rog.asus.com/241232013/graphics-cards-2/asus-geforce-gtx-780-directcu-ii-oc-unboxing/
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.


Have done a bit more researching, it seems an Asus HD7850-DC2-2GD5 fits

As seen at the below url:
http://vr-zone.com/articles/fractal-design-node-304-itx-enclosure-review/18278.html

Asus HD7850-DC2-2GD = 10.2 " x 4.5 " x 1.7 " Inch
Asus GTX780-DC2-3GD5 = 11.3 " x 5.8 " x 1.6 " Inch

Dimensions from Asus website.

So this 780 is thinner, but longer and taller, so I would imagine it would fit in the fractal node 304


----------



## Mopar63

kynky, look at the card from the port end down the length. It looks like the cooler is pushing outside the edge of the second slot. Comparing the dimensions of the card against two cards I know the aspects of it seems it is a bit over a dual slot but not enough to qualify as a 2.5 slot. It would seem, looking at the state dimensions that it should not have an issue.

Be wary of a lot of these reviews, they look at the length but many never consider the width. I have seen a couple of sites say that cards will fit and then found that while the case closes the gap is so tight that it results in noise issues from vibration against the case side.


----------



## Mopar63

please remove.


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> The rad fan is exhausting, when running Prime95 the exhaust get's really warm, I wouldn't run it the other way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> This is true, the air exhausting out of the back of my case is hot enough that it would scare me to have it pumped back in the case.


Well, when I replaced the side vents with a plexi-glass, my idle temps rose from around 34/35 C for CPU/Board to 41 C for both CPU and Board. I reversed the fan orientation (back as intake, front as exhaust) and to my surprise, it lowered my idle temps to 36/38 C for CPU/Board. Must be the positive pressure doing its thing. I am using the stock 92mm Fractal Fans by the way, which, I think is kinda weak.


----------



## bobsaget

Hi,

could someone explain me how the front Fractal Design fans are attached to the case?

I'd like to replace them with a couple of bequiet silentwings 2 92mm, but they have very odd fan fastenings.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> Well, when I replaced the side vents with a plexi-glass, my idle temps rose from around 34/35 C for CPU/Board to 41 C for both CPU and Board. I reversed the fan orientation (back as intake, front as exhaust) and to my surprise, it lowered my idle temps to 36/38 C for CPU/Board. Must be the positive pressure doing its thing. I am using the stock 92mm Fractal Fans by the way, which, I think is kinda weak.


Idle temps are awesome but the load temps are what matter at the end of the day, what are those?


----------



## LongThumb

Just bought the rest of my new PC.

Specs are as follows:
Xeon E3 1230 V3
Corsair Memory Vengeance LP Arctic White
MSI H87I
SeaSonic G Series SSR-450RM
Be Quiet DC-1 Thermal Paste Pro
Fractal Design Node 304 White
Samsung 840 EVO 120GB Basic
MSI HD7950 TwinFrozr OC Boost Edition
120mm be quiet! Shadow Wings Mid Speed BL056
be quiet! Shadow Wings 92mm Fan x 2
3Tb Toshiba DT Series

Come to about £890

I'll be re-using my H60 cooler and also my OCZ Vertex 2 as a game drive.


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Idle temps are awesome but the load temps are what matter at the end of the day, what are those?


Good question... I completely forgot getting a data about this...









But anyhow, I removed the plexi-glass already and re-installed the stock side vent/filter. So I may not have an apple to apple comparison here but my temps I think still improved. Load temps for the CPU maxed out at 59 when it hit 69 with the plexiglass and rad fans as exhaust.

GPU temps slightly improved as well from 70 max down to 66... though with the plexi-glass, fan was running at 90% while with the stock side vent/filter, it's just running at 53%. Meaning, the GPU cooler managed to keep the temps at an acceptable level but it surely was working too hard for that when it had the plexi-glass on (of course, pretty obvious reason)...


----------



## Geomancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> could someone explain me how the front Fractal Design fans are attached to the case?
> 
> I'd like to replace them with a couple of bequiet silentwings 2 92mm, but they have very odd fan fastenings.
> 
> Thanks in advance


The fan mounts are simply 4 92mm or 4 80mm screw hole mounts in the front of the case behind the front panel. Whilst not a good picture, hopefully this helps.


Edit, I looked into the bequiet fans and it appears that there are two options to mount them that seem like they would both work.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rioken*
> 
> Got my node in and built.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice rig. The white Node looks so good.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice rig. The white Node looks so good.


I personally think tis time for micron to build a new portable folding/gaming rig.


----------



## m3nt4t

I've run my set-up front to rear AND rear to front and gotten the same readings on my temps.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3nt4t*
> 
> I've run my set-up front to rear AND rear to front and gotten the same readings on my temps.


same here lol, so i went back with the default config. if there is actually a difference, at full load it would be 1C at most. I also am lazy cleaning the 140mm fan filter at the back every other day, because dust goes inside waaaay faster with the rear as an intake in my experience.


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3nt4t*
> 
> I've run my set-up front to rear AND rear to front and gotten the same readings on my temps.


Theoretically CPU temps should be a bit lower since cooler air is sucked in from outside... I will try to run another experiment this weekend and see if there are indeed temp differences (without the plexi-glass this time around... this definitely was the culprit of raising my temps).


----------



## bim27142

By the way, did you guys had any difficulty fitting a 2.5" drive on the drive hanger? I had difficulty with mine, the screw holes seem not so aligned and I can't seem to install all four screws. So what I did, I made the screw holes slightly bigger by inserting a small metal rod into it and I wiggled it gently in a circular manner until the hole got slightly bigger.


----------



## tigim101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> By the way, did you guys had any difficulty fitting a 2.5" drive on the drive hanger? I had difficulty with mine, the screw holes seem not so aligned and I can't seem to install all four screws. So what I did, I made the screw holes slightly bigger by inserting a small metal rod into it and I wiggled it gently in a circular manner until the hole got slightly bigger.


I do remember having difficulty screwing in all 4 holes for my 2.5 inch drive. I use an SSD so I was fine with just 2 screws diagonally apart.


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> I do remember having difficulty screwing in all 4 holes for my 2.5 inch drive. I use an SSD so I was fine with just 2 screws diagonally apart.


Right... I did just that too with my SSD... But I also have a 2.5" HDD for my storage, so I really had to secure that with 4 screws just to prevent possible vibrations... Now I realized, Fractal's design with the Node's drive cage is not so 2.5"-HDD friendly as there is no way you can install the anti-vibration thingy on it...


----------



## frack0

I had to leave the screws somewhat loose and gradually tighten each one, it you tried to tighten them down substantially one at a time the last one wouldn't go in. Not too concerned with vibration on an SSD, but the vibration stuff worked OK with a hard drive I had in there for a minute or 2(didn't use supplied screw and vibration mounts).


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geomancer*
> 
> The fan mounts are simply 4 92mm or 4 80mm screw hole mounts in the front of the case behind the front panel. Whilst not a good picture, hopefully this helps.
> 
> 
> Edit, I looked into the bequiet fans and it appears that there are two options to mount them that seem like they would both work.


Ok thanks!

I've another question for people using the Thermalright MACHO. Is there RAM clearance on the p8z77-i? I use a pair of Crucial Ballistix Elite and their heatsinks are huge. Would it fit?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I personally think tis time for micron to build a new portable folding/gaming rig.


Oh I've been thinking about it. Just can't make up my mind on what case to get.







So for now, I creep.


----------



## m3nt4t

No problems at all mounting my SSD this way... I DID have to stick my screwdriver THROUGH the holes on the other side to tighten though


----------



## eatnooM

Hi guys,

I'm just about to pull the trigger on upgrading my system and joining the Mini-ITX camp for something smaller and quieter - so I'm getting a new motherboard, RAM, CPU and case. Love the look of the 304, so I'm trying to make a build inside one work.

I've already bought the RAM and CPU as they were fairly safe bets (and they were on reasonable deals), so I just need to pick out the case and motherboard. Not one to leave the stock CPU cooler on an unlocked processor, and as it impacts my motherboard choice (will probably overclock later in the machine's life), I've picked out a CPU cooler too.

Links provided where I've verified things fit, but I'd love to hear any criticism, as this'll be my first SFF build (Prodigy doesn't count, right?







). It'll be mostly used for gaming, with some programming. Will probably overclock the CPU as necessary, which is to say, long after the GPU (from my old build) been replaced with something with a blower cooler.

PCPartPicker link is here, but to summarise, I have:

*4670K*, cooled with a *Noctua NH-C12P*
*Asus Z87I-PRO* (

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1lwyxx/build_complete_cubitek_miniitx_powerhouse_aka_not/
)
*Corsair TX650v2* (TX650v2 with a long graphics card in the 304)
*Gigabyte GTX 460* - Adequate for any games I play at the moment - I don't see the point in upgrading just yet.
*8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP (1x8GB)* - This'll fit -it's friggin' tiny.
*Samsung 830 256GB* - It'll be nice for this to not be bottlenecked by my old mobo's SATA2.
1Tb Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.B. Another holdover from my PC's current state. Old, but it works, and doubt I'll be swapping it until that changes.
Or if I've thought of everything, discussing the merits of the black Node versus the white would be welcome! As my office is full of consumer electronics, it's mostly black already









Cheers!


----------



## oldnavy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatnooM*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm just about to pull the trigger on upgrading my system and joining the Mini-ITX camp for something smaller and quieter - so I'm getting a new motherboard, RAM, CPU and case. Love the look of the 304, so I'm trying to make a build inside one work.
> 
> I've already bought the RAM and CPU as they were fairly safe bets (and they were on reasonable deals), so I just need to pick out the case and motherboard. Not one to leave the stock CPU cooler on an unlocked processor, and as it impacts my motherboard choice (will probably overclock later in the machine's life), I've picked out a CPU cooler too.
> 
> Links provided where I've verified things fit, but I'd love to hear any criticism, as this'll be my first SFF build (Prodigy doesn't count, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). It'll be mostly used for gaming, with some programming. Will probably overclock the CPU as necessary, which is to say, long after the GPU (from my old build) been replaced with something with a blower cooler.
> 
> PCPartPicker link is here, but to summarise, I have:
> 
> *4670K*, cooled with a *Noctua NH-C12P*
> *Asus Z87I-PRO* (
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1lwyxx/build_complete_cubitek_miniitx_powerhouse_aka_not/
> )
> *Corsair TX650v2* (TX650v2 with a long graphics card in the 304)
> *Gigabyte GTX 460* - Adequate for any games I play at the moment - I don't see the point in upgrading just yet.
> *8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP (1x8GB)* - This'll fit -it's friggin' tiny.
> *Samsung 830 256GB* - It'll be nice for this to not be bottlenecked by my old mobo's SATA2.
> 1Tb Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.B. Another holdover from my PC's current state. Old, but it works, and doubt I'll be swapping it until that changes.
> Or if I've thought of everything, discussing the merits of the black Node versus the white would be welcome! As my office is full of consumer electronics, it's mostly black already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!






Nice looking build. You might check out toyz72's post a couple pages back. He had issues fitting the C12P and fixed it by replacing a couple fans with thinner (15mm) fans.


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> *4670K*, cooled with a *Noctua NH-C12P*
> *Corsair TX650v2* (TX650v2 with a long graphics card in the 304)


Just have some comments on these 3 parts...









- I think it's better to have an AIO LCS... Huge air coolers may prove to be a challenge fitting it. If it fits, you may have difficulty playing around with the other components.
- For the PSU, I would suggest getting no more than 500 watts... even a gold rated 400 watt PSU would be more than enough. Also, get a PSU that is no more than 140mm in length if it's full modular. Else, you will have possible conflicts with a long graphics card.









Oops... Sorry for the PSU comment (please ignore), I thought you are also getting a new one...


----------



## Bersi

Hello,

I have only one question:

Does a GTX Phantom570 fits in a Node 304? Should not what I read due to 2,5 Slots wide GTX570 and Node 304 only 2 Slots place for Graphiccards? Is that right or does it fit maybe with a trick?

I'm sure this question already is somewhere in this topic, but it's 159 pages and I am a Family father...would therefore appreciate if someone have mercy with me and answer my question, much thanks!!

Bersi


----------



## Funky B

Aloha all,
I haven't built a system in a while but the Node 304 got me "in the mood" and then Asus released the Impact which "sealed the deal." Thanks to this thread I was able to piece the system together without any issues. The only problem I had was the first H80i was DOA, but Amazon replaced it without hassle. I needed a system for GoPro editing and although I missed out on BF3, I will be playing BF4.
Again, thanks to everyone on this thread and this great community - now it's time for overclocking!


----------



## MrSharkington

Hey guys, im considering migrating itx cases to the node later in the year. I was just curious to what the best possible PSU would be for the Node? Preferably around 500w.

My current psu has very bad coil whine even after two RMA's so, that's why I'm changing power supplies if you're wondering. And is it better to go non modular in this case? cheers


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Hey guys, im considering migrating itx cases to the node later in the year. I was just curious to what the best possible PSU would be for the Node? Preferably around 500w.
> 
> My current psu has very bad coil whine even after two RMA's so, that's why I'm changing power supplies if you're wondering. And is it better to go non modular in this case? cheers


Multiple builds here have the G550 from SeaSonic. Great PSU, and it's modular with ribbon cables (highly recommended for this case).


----------



## eatnooM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldnavy*
> 
> 
> Nice looking build. You might check out toyz72's post a couple pages back. He had issues fitting the C12P and fixed it by replacing a couple fans with thinner (15mm) fans.


Ooh thanks for that - I was even looking at that a couple of days ago and thinking "nice fan". The added cost that'd incur is a bit outside of my desired budget, so I think I'll look into whether the Scythe Big Shuriken Rev. B fits - it's a good bit cheaper and apparently 8mm shorter than the C12P. These guys have the Big Shuriken on the ROG Z87 Impact, so I might be safe from clearance issues. Potential worry is if I have to modify the backplate like Daddyboy had to for his P8-Z77I Deluxe in this thread, but hey, I already have a Dremel







This'd also free up some funds to replace the back fan with something slimmer, if necessary - the Shuriken is a good price!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> Just have some comments on these 3 parts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I think it's better to have an AIO LCS... Huge air coolers may prove to be a challenge fitting it. If it fits, you may have difficulty playing around with the other components.
> - For the PSU, I would suggest getting no more than 500 watts... even a gold rated 400 watt PSU would be more than enough. Also, get a PSU that is no more than 140mm in length if it's full modular. Else, you will have possible conflicts with a long graphics card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops... Sorry for the PSU comment (please ignore), I thought you are also getting a new one...


Appreciate the advice, but I'm not really a fan of the closed-loop coolers - I prefer just having a nice slab of metal - less to go wrong!. AIOs make a lot of sense, but I've been specifically looking at coolers that blow down so as to give the motherboard a little cooling, on top of my general squeamishness about having liquids in my case when I don't have to.

I could have been clearer re: what I already have and what I need to buy, so I'll take the blame for that one









Thanks for the tips, guys - you've saved me a lotta hassle already


----------



## bobsaget

Just ordered my node 304 and a seasonic g550!

I plan to use my current rig in my Prodigy, except for watercooling.

- i5 2500k
- p8z77-i deluxe
- 2*4go Crucial Ballistix Elite
- Thermalright HR02 and Noctua NF A15 PWM (might have some ram clearance issues though)
- Sandisk Ultra Plus 256gb

I'll also replace the rear 140fan with a Scythe Slipstream Slim because of the HR02 depth.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bersi*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have only one question:
> 
> Does a GTX Phantom570 fits in a Node 304? Should not what I read due to 2,5 Slots wide GTX570 and Node 304 only 2 Slots place for Graphiccards? Is that right or does it fit maybe with a trick?
> 
> I'm sure this question already is somewhere in this topic, but it's 159 pages and I am a Family father...would therefore appreciate if someone have mercy with me and answer my question, much thanks!!
> 
> Bersi


That phantom 570 would cut it really close in the node, I personally wouldn't count on it fitting. There is not a lot of room past the second slot in this case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Funky B*


Looks like a beast, your on the list


----------



## theriel

Hey all,
I have a quick question about the fitting of a graphics card in the Node:

(1) 2 HDD brackets, 4 HDDs
It is clear that a full size graphics card will fit

(2) 2 HDD brackets, 5 HDDs (i.e. 4 full size, one 2.5'' hanging "outside" of the bracket)
In that configuration, would a full size graphic card still fit, or would the sdd obstruct it? Alternatively, I guess one could place the SDD in the front panel, as suggested above.

(3) 3 HDD brackets, 6 HDDs
It is clear that a full size graphics card will not fit. However, would Asus GTX760 Direct CU Mini fit?

I know that it will be tight. But hey, if it fits, it sits!

Thank you for your help!


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Multiple builds here have the G550 from SeaSonic. Great PSU, and it's modular with ribbon cables (highly recommended for this case).


awesome! that's going to make cable management a lot easier


----------



## m3nt4t

I've had two SeaSonic G-Series in my Node (with a ThermalTake Smart Series for a about two weeks in between), first a 450W and now a 650W which is overkill BUT I like the hard-wired PCIe cable... the 650 is SILENT and cable management isn't ANY kind of a problem


----------



## alienden

Hey guys do you think it's possible to fit 18cm modular PSU without bracket? I know for sure that 16/17 cm fits, but not sure about 18


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienden*
> 
> Hey guys do you think it's possible to fit 18cm modular PSU without bracket? I know for sure that 16/17 cm fits, but not sure about 18


If you are planning on putting a graphics card in the case too, I'm pretty positive it won't fit.

I'm using a 16.5cm power supply and its sooo close to not fitting. I couldn't see an extra 15mm being stuffed in there.


----------



## RadicalHelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theriel*
> 
> (2) 2 HDD brackets, 5 HDDs (i.e. 4 full size, one 2.5'' hanging "outside" of the bracket)
> In that configuration, would a full size graphic card still fit, or would the sdd obstruct it? Alternatively, I guess one could place the SDD in the front panel, as suggested above.


Sure, that'll still fit. Mount the 2.5" on the outside of the bracket farthest away from the graphics card.


----------



## Funky B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theriel*
> 
> Hey all,
> I have a quick question about the fitting of a graphics card in the Node:
> 
> (1) 2 HDD brackets, 4 HDDs
> It is clear that a full size graphics card will fit
> 
> (2) 2 HDD brackets, 5 HDDs (i.e. 4 full size, one 2.5'' hanging "outside" of the bracket)
> In that configuration, would a full size graphic card still fit, or would the sdd obstruct it? Alternatively, I guess one could place the SDD in the front panel, as suggested above.
> 
> (3) 3 HDD brackets, 6 HDDs
> It is clear that a full size graphics card will not fit. However, would Asus GTX760 Direct CU Mini fit?
> 
> I know that it will be tight. But hey, if it fits, it sits!
> 
> Thank you for your help!


I've got two full size drives and one 2.5" SSD on a single bracket and there's enough room for another 2.5" SSD and two more full size drives and another 2.5" SSD on a second bracket. There's even enough room to mount a full size drive between the graphics card and drive bracket







. Total of seven drives on two brackets: one 2.5" SSD closest to the PSU, two full size and another SSD between the two brackets then two more full size drives and another 2.5" SSD on the middle bracket

There's enough room to mount a 2.5" drive on the front of the case below the fans or a full size drive drive if you notch the filter.


----------



## theriel

Perfect, thank you so much for all the responses!

Any clue if Asus mini would fit with 3 brackets? (not that I am planning to, just curious). Its dimensions are 6.7 " x 4.8 " x 1.6 " Inch (17.01 x 12.19 x4.06 cm).


----------



## Bersi

Does anyone have tested this:

Does a Gainward GTX Phantom570 fits in a Node 304? Should not what I read due to 2,5 Slots wide GTX570 and Node 304 only 2 Slots place for Graphiccards? Is that right or does it fit maybe with a trick?

Thanks
Bersi


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bersi*
> 
> Does anyone have tested this:
> 
> Does a Gainward GTX Phantom570 fits in a Node 304? Should not what I read due to 2,5 Slots wide GTX570 and Node 304 only 2 Slots place for Graphiccards? Is that right or does it fit maybe with a trick?
> 
> Thanks
> Bersi


That phantom 570 would cut it really close in the node, I personally wouldn't count on it fitting. There is not a lot of room past the second slot in this case.


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Funky B*
> 
> Aloha all,
> I haven't built a system in a while but the Node 304 got me "in the mood" and then Asus released the Impact which "sealed the deal." Thanks to this thread I was able to piece the system together without any issues. The only problem I had was the first H80i was DOA, but Amazon replaced it without hassle. I needed a system for GoPro editing and although I missed out on BF3, I will be playing BF4.
> Again, thanks to everyone on this thread and this great community - now it's time for overclocking!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome !!!


----------



## driftchicken

So all my parts arrived over the past week, all except the RAM. The build is coming along well except the lack of RAM has me in a holding pattern until next week.

Regarding NCIX... selling a product you don't have in stock is like writing a check without $ in the bank. Bad NCIX! The place I used to order Airsoft gear from also did the same thing. I guess dealing with internet orders it happens since there's some lag time between when as order is placed and when an order is filled, and subsequently when inventory is updated. That and I think there's a clause in their terms of service about this. Oh well...

/rant

On to the pic!



I missed the Newegg deal by just a few days which sucks.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftchicken*


Sweet, you are on the list.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Since im going to be taking out the usb and audio ports in the front is there anything that I can use to cover them so it wont look stupid

maybe something like these would work for the empty space

http://www.moddiy.com/categories/Protective-Jack-Covers/?sort=bestselling&page=2


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> Since im going to be taking out the usb and audio ports in the front is there anything that I can use to cover them so it wont look stupid
> 
> maybe something like these would work for the empty space
> 
> http://www.moddiy.com/categories/Protective-Jack-Covers/?sort=bestselling&page=2


That would be my solution.


----------



## JMatzelle303

just want to remove some fat wires because I don't use front usb. my mouse and keyboard and usb joystick is all I use


----------



## driftchicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Sweet, you are on the list.


Wow! Thanks man. I didn't get as much done as I wanted last night. I appreciate the add though, I'll be sure to update when I've gotten it all buttoned up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> Since im going to be taking out the usb and audio ports in the front is there anything that I can use to cover them so it wont look stupid
> 
> maybe something like these would work for the empty space
> 
> http://www.moddiy.com/categories/Protective-Jack-Covers/?sort=bestselling&page=2


Great find! I just got done ordering a few myself along with some other parts for my build. Thanks dude!


----------



## oligophagy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> just want to remove some fat wires because I don't use front usb. my mouse and keyboard and usb joystick is all I use


You could probably just leave the board in place but unplug the wires. I know you can do this with the audio ports because I've done it, and I'm pretty sure the USB ports are similar.


----------



## bim27142

Ok... I just replaced my stock 92mm fans with Deep Cool UF92 PWM fans... and I think it worsened my temps...


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> Ok... I just replaced my stock 92mm fans with Deep Cool UF92 PWM fans... and I think it worsened my temps...


i use two 80mm fans....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608006

work great for me


----------



## bim27142

^^ Yeah... I am beginning to regret now why I didn't go with Noctua... I was trying to save some but it seems the savings is not that worth it.


----------



## m3nt4t

Interesting timing, my Noctua's came today... ABSOLUTELY SILENT, I can hear the air being moved but that's IT. I'd HIGHLY recommend these fans to anyone....


----------



## MrSharkington

Is there much of a difference in noise compared to the stock?


----------



## m3nt4t

I can only speak for myself here BUT the Noctua's are worth every penny in my build... I wanted to build an HTPC around the Node and the A10-6800K with silence being a key ingredient. As I'm using a water cooler (Corsair H60) I wouldn't have stuck with the stock fans anyway... and the 92mm fans just didn't move very much air :/


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Is there much of a difference in noise compared to the stock?


maybe a little louder than stock, but better air flow.


----------



## m3nt4t

touz72 is probably right, I mean the stock ones were quiet but I wasn't going to stick with air cooling and the fan that came with the H60 was STUPID loud... the increased airflow is undeniable though, my "system" temp dropped from 41C to 38C and never went above 48C while running Prime95. I was impressed to say the least


----------



## MrSharkington

Ah, I might just keep the stocks anyway. In my current build i'm using Noctua's and I love them, but they're for my rad, not case fans. Anyway though, I'll be using an l9i for my 3570k so in a way I'm still using at least one Noctua







(The Node I'm building is going to be based around silence)


----------



## nicolas-r

Hi

I'm thinking about buying a Node 304 White to replace my Lian-Li PC-Q18B. Here is the current configuration in the Lian-Li :

Foxconn H67S
Intel Core i5-3470S
Noctua NH-C14 in dual fans mode
Corsair XMS3 Mémoire 2x8 Go
IBM M1015 with firmware LSI IT
6 HDD 3.5"
2 SSD 2.5"
PicoPSU-150-XT
My main concern is about the Noctua C14, as I don't know for sure if it will fit or not. I have send an email to Fractal Design, and they tell me that they are not sure if the cooler will fit or not, even without a standard PSU.

Maybe someone in this thread can confirm that the Noctua NH-C14 fits in this case, even in single fan mode (I have searched the thread without success). Or if it will not fit, what can be a good alternative in term of silence and performance ?

Thank you

Nicolas


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolas-r*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a Node 304 White to replace my Lian-Li PC-Q18B. Here is the current configuration in the Lian-Li :
> 
> Foxconn H67S
> Intel Core i5-3470S
> Noctua NH-C14 in dual fans mode
> Corsair XMS3 Mémoire 2x8 Go
> IBM M1015 with firmware LSI IT
> 6 HDD 3.5"
> 2 SSD 2.5"
> PicoPSU-150-XT
> My main concern is about the Noctua C14, as I don't know for sure if it will fit or not. I have send an email to Fractal Design, and they tell me that they are not sure if the cooler will fit or not, even without a standard PSU.
> 
> Maybe someone in this thread can confirm that the Noctua NH-C14 fits in this case, even in single fan mode (I have searched the thread without success). Or if it will not fit, what can be a good alternative in term of silence and performance ?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Nicolas


i use the nh-c12p cooler which is one less fan than the ch14. you will have alot of trouble with the hdd cages and rear fan fitting. i would recommend getting another style cooler.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

A bit of an annoying problem I've been noticing with the Node 304.

When I plug in my EarPods into the back audio I/O that my motherboard has, everything sounds superb. However, when I stick it into the front audio headphone jack the Node 304 has, I can hear little bleeps when my hard drive ticks. A bit annoying. Anyone else have/knows how to solve this?


----------



## HPE1000

Nope, that never happened to me, I found the front to be as good as the back. I do not use onboard audio anymore but when I did, I had nothing crazy like that happen to me.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> A bit of an annoying problem I've been noticing with the Node 304.
> 
> When I plug in my EarPods into the back audio I/O that my motherboard has, everything sounds superb. However, when I stick it into the front audio headphone jack the Node 304 has, I can hear little bleeps when my hard drive ticks. A bit annoying. Anyone else have/knows how to solve this?


that is a common issue with the node 304, you need to do some minor mod to get it fixed.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1358475/pinpointing-cause-of-noise-problems-on-node-304-chassis-audio-output/0_100

@ HPE1000

just want to ask what rear fan are you using for the node 304? might build another one with a Gemin S524 in the future. any 120/140mm x 25mm will fit?


----------



## HPE1000

I am pretty sure it was a yate loon 20mm thick 120mm fan, I cannot remember if it was their medium or slow speed one, it is practically touching the heatsink.

I am 90% sure that is right.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am pretty sure it was a yate loon 20mm thick 120mm fan, I cannot remember if it was their medium or slow speed one, it is practically touching the heatsink.
> 
> I am 90% sure that is right.


thanks.







i was looking at the pics earlier but i cant figure out if the fans were 25mm thick, so i asked instead. a 20mm thick fan is not available in our country, maybe i should go with those 12mm thick scythe fans instead, although abit pricey.

i probably wont be able to fit a TY-140 or 140mm vortex fans on the s524? i guess? i have those fans lying around waiting to be used.

last question--- if anyone knows the answer that is, if the geminll s524 will hit the graphics card when using a gigabyte b75n motherboard?

i know that there is no need for a cpu cooler for a b75 motherboard and a non-K processor, but i will be getting a new s524 for only 15usd converted, so might as well buy and use it


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> that is a common issue with the node 304, you need to do some minor mod to get it fixed.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1358475/pinpointing-cause-of-noise-problems-on-node-304-chassis-audio-output/0_100


Thanks. Now, where's my razor blade when I need it


----------



## bim27142

^^ Hhmmm... All the while I thought it was my on-board audio that sucked bigtime (I had that noise issue too)... will try that one out too.


----------



## .theMetal

I will put that audio problem/fix in the OP. thanks Dyaems

I don't have my front audio hooked up right now, so I guess I never noticed if mine does it.

edit: OP updated with problem. If anyone has anything else to add, let me know. also report back if it does fix the problem


----------



## Rowlett

Hi all,

My node 304 should arrive tomorrow and was wondering if anyone has successfully installed a Noctua NH-D14 in the node 304 and which is the best direction. Got the Asrock Z87E-ITX and the cooler isnt restricting anythin on the board (ive mounted it ready for the case!







) ive got Crucial Ballistix LP memory anyway this is only my 2nd build and never got my head round the best fan/cooling direction! Any pics wud be great!! The way ive mounted it looks like it will confloct with the back exhaust fan? :-S


----------



## m3nt4t

Has anyone here used DEMCifilter's custom screen service??? I really can't stand the one that comes with the Node and was wondering if they might be a viable alternative to window screen and double sided tape...


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Well this is interesting.
I opened up the front area of the Node 304 and unscrewed the front I/O to find that Fractal Design has already attempted to fix the audio problem. There's a small cut inbetween the usb and audio ports, and some black insulation tape on the soldered areas. Might try to cut deeper to stop the ticking.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I will put that audio problem/fix in the OP. thanks Dyaems
> 
> I don't have my front audio hooked up right now, so I guess I never noticed if mine does it.
> 
> edit: OP updated with problem. If anyone has anything else to add, let me know. also report back if it does fix the problem


you're welcome. a friend of mine keeps on complaining about it, so i researched it back then








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Well this is interesting.
> I opened up the front area of the Node 304 and unscrewed the front I/O to find that Fractal Design has already attempted to fix the audio problem. There's a small cut inbetween the usb and audio ports, and some black insulation tape on the soldered areas. Might try to cut deeper to stop the ticking.


if im not mistaken, the issue was already reported to Fractal Designs before, so i guess they tried fixing it, but did not completely resolve it


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Well this is interesting.
> I opened up the front area of the Node 304 and unscrewed the front I/O to find that Fractal Design has already attempted to fix the audio problem. There's a small cut inbetween the usb and audio ports, and some black insulation tape on the soldered areas. Might try to cut deeper to stop the ticking.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very interesting....


----------



## K4IKEN

Wish someone would buy my R4 so I can join this club!


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Cutting deeper doesn't seem to work :/. I'll contact Fractal Design and see if they can do anything.


----------



## Dyaems

maybe splitting it in half fixes it xD never used the front panel to be honest


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowlett*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> My node 304 should arrive tomorrow and was wondering if anyone has successfully installed a Noctua NH-D14 in the node 304 and which is the best direction. Got the Asrock Z87E-ITX and the cooler isnt restricting anythin on the board (ive mounted it ready for the case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ive got Crucial Ballistix LP memory anyway this is only my 2nd build and never got my head round the best fan/cooling direction! Any pics wud be great!! The way ive mounted it looks like it will confloct with the back exhaust fan? :-S


It will only fit one direction if you want to keep the rear exhaust fan on the inside. Looking at the case from the front, the letters "Noctua" on the top of the cooler should be read from the right (since the cooler is offset several mm). I found that bending the stack pipes just a little helped to keep the fins out of the rear fan blades.


----------



## bim27142

^^ Are all your case fans intake?


----------



## driftchicken

IT LIVES!!!


(Sorry for the cell phone pic, it's the only camera I have right now.)

Obviously it's not in it's final stages yet. I'm thinking of sleeving the PSU so I have that sitting outside the case for now. I haven't installed the GPU either because it needs to go in after the PSU.

I used this guide for setting up my Win7 install. Great guide.

Last night Windows Experience Index returned:
Processor: 7.4 (or was it 7.6? I don't remember)
RAM: 7.9
Graphics: 6.5
Gaming Graphics: 6.5
Primary HDD: 7.9
My overall score was 6.5, I imagine because of the graphics. With my GPU installed I'm hoping to be able to up that rating a little bit.

Build specs are here.

*Temperature question:*

I'm running a Corsair H80i with all default settings in BIOS. Only thing I tinkered with was XMP to get the RAM running at the proper speed. Case-wise, I'm running with it open since the PSU isn't quite ready yet. The 2 front 92mm fans are not attached, only the 2 120mm fans on the cooler which are sitting above the case blowing out into the basement. Running stock Corsair fans that came with the H80i. I haven't installed the Corsair software yet so I imagine it's running at the stock speeds(?). See pic above, that's exactly how I'm running it.

Now my question... sitting in the BIOS during setup I noticed my temps were hovering around the mid to upper 30's, 34-36C. I ran Windows updates and surfed the web. After the updates were done I rebooted and jumped into the BIOS again. This time the temps were a touch higher... 38-41C, usually hovering around 38-39C. I'm using Arctic Silver, and I've read that it takes time to break it in. Will it only give a 1-2 degree benefit once broken in? I don't know what the load temps are, I haven't tried stressing it yet so we'll see how that goes. My questions is, are these idle temps ok? Should I try re-seating the cooler? If I have time sometime this week, maybe I'll stress test it to see what kind of temps it puts out under load, should that be the real determining factor as to whether to investigate this further?

Thanks guys!

*Edit:* With that said, I've updated my sig to the "official" club link. Hehe.


----------



## .theMetal

Nice work drift.

I honestly wouldn't worry about those temps they seem fine. I would get everything put together first then see how they are, they are likely to be much different with it put together. even then, its really your load temps you want to keep an eye on, idle doesn't mean a whole lot.


----------



## driftchicken

Thanks for the feedback Metal! Once it's all buttoned up I'll stress it some to get better load-temps.

This new case is AWESOME! It's even smaller than my SG01 (in the background of my pics above) that I built around 2005 or so. I can't wait to see what this little guy can do with an actual GPU!

* patiently watching the clock, keys in hand, for 5 o'clock to roll around *


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I really need to pick up a HD 7950 to replace my GTS 250







. It'd make this machine a powerhouse for my usage.

Still waiting on Fractal's reply regarding front audio.


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> ^^ Are all your case fans intake?


I had them originally setup as all intake with a reversed PSU fan, and it seemed to work fine, but I switched the PSU fan to the original and reversed the "exhaust fan, and temps dropped about 2-3 C. The GPU was being affected by the fans as well, but now all is good.


----------



## Dyaems

Still waiting for a white Node 304 to be available in our country but it doesnt have any ETA, Once it arrives, I'm going to make a new build for the "commander"









I already have most of the parts, except for the case and a graphics card. I'm torn between a _R9 270x_, a _GTX 750ti_ (if ever this will be materialized), _GTX 760_, or a used _EVGA GTX 670FTW_ that I am going to buy from a friend.

It will be a simple but a color-themed build. You can already imagine what it will look like









*Node 304 white* - I might replace the Blue LED with a white LED as well, or just leave it as it is.
*i5 2500 non-K* - From old PC
*CM GeminII S524* - I really don't need it, but for a new one at 15USD converted, its really hard to resist.
*Gigabyte B75N* - Surprisingly, this has black pcb compared to other entry-level motherboards.
*Team Elite 8GB x1 DDR3 1600mhz* - Black pcb with black heatspreader. Very cheap as well!
*used EVGA GTX 670 FTW* - This is what I am leaning. But we'll see in the future for more options.
*Seasonic G550* - Perfect cable size for the node 304 in my opinion. There is no G450 locally, sadly.
*Stock 140mm Fan* for the s524
*Stock 92mm Fans* for cooling the HDD since it is weak enough to push air and I have the S524 to cool the motherboard and RAM... maybe?
*Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1200 RPM* for exhaust since that is the slimmest fan available locally.

I kinda want a Prolimatech USV14, but it is too expensive to order online, like 30USD each?


----------



## bim27142

@ Dyaems, are you the same Dyaems at TPC?









If you are, hopefully we could make a deal and swap out some drive cages so I could make my own all black.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I already have most of the parts, except for the case and a graphics card. I'm torn between a _R9 270x_, a _GTX 750ti_ (if ever this will be materialized), _GTX 760_, or a used _EVGA GTX 670FTW_ that I am going to buy from a friend.


How about a HD 7950? They're really cheap right now due to the release of the R9 and R7, and I think would have better performance (we won't know for sure until them benchmarks come out)

Newegg made a video today:


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> @ Dyaems, are you the same Dyaems at TPC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are, hopefully we could make a deal and swap out some drive cages so I could make my own all black.


yes i am from tpc and no, i dont want to swap








i actually need those black cages!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> How about a HD 7950? They're really cheap right now due to the release of the R9 and R7, and I think would have better performance (we won't know for sure until them benchmarks come out)
> 
> Newegg made a video today:


yes, the 7950 really is a good choice and im actually looking on buying one as well. sadly, computer stores locally never reduces the prices of their last gen computer parts. a gtx 660ti costs ~300usd while a gtx 760 costs 250-280usd converted.

im going to buy graphics card last anyway, since im pretty sure prices in taiwan (not my country) is going to drop by the end of the year and im going to buy there instead.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> @ Dyaems, are you the same Dyaems at TPC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are, hopefully we could make a deal and swap out some drive cages so I could make my own all black.


yes i am the one and only, since im pretty sure i am the only one with this username over the interwebs. and no, i dont want to swap







i actually need those black cages!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> How about a HD 7950? They're really cheap right now due to the release of the R9 and R7, and I think would have better performance (we won't know for sure until them benchmarks come out)
> 
> Newegg made a video today:


yes, the 7950 really is a good choice and im actually looking on buying one as well. sadly, computer stores locally never reduces the prices of their last gen computer parts. a gtx 660ti costs ~300usd while a gtx 760 costs 250-280usd converted.

im going to buy graphics card last anyway, since im pretty sure prices in taiwan (not my country) is going to drop by the end of the year and im going to buy there instead.


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> yes i am the one and only, since im pretty sure i am the only one with this username over the interwebs. and no, i dont want to swap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i actually need those black cages!
> yes, the 7950 really is a good choice and im actually looking on buying one as well. sadly, computer stores locally never reduces the prices of their last gen computer parts. a gtx 660ti costs ~300usd while a gtx 760 costs 250-280usd converted.
> 
> im going to buy graphics card last anyway, since im pretty sure prices in taiwan (not my country) is going to drop by the end of the year and im going to buy there instead.


why don't you wait for the R9 280X instead?
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/radeon-r9-280x-double-dissipation-7970,24451.html


----------



## Dyaems

280x is i think too much, also i will be jelly since i am using a 7970 ghz =(


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> 280x is i think too much, also i will be jelly since i am using a 7970 ghz =(


looks to me like the 280x is just a re-brand of the 7970 ghz. I think if you clocked your card up a bit, you would be right there with the 280x


----------



## Dyaems

yep, they are. thats why i am kinda jelly since i payed alot more for my 7970ghz and i only bought it few months ago xD

still, 280x i think is over my budget! im trying to keep the budget ~500-600usd range for the whole thing.


----------



## kynky

Well I have built the Node!

*Case - Fractal Design Node 304*

*Case Fans - Noctua NF-A15 PWM + 2x Noctua NF-A9x14*
Using Motherboard Chassis Fan Headers

*Motherboard - Asus Maximus VI Impact*

*CPU - Intel i7 4771*
Turbo @ 39 39 39 39

*CPU Cooler - Noctua NH-U12S*

*RAM - G Skill F3-2400C10D-16GTX*
16GB TridentX, 2x 8GB PC3-19200 DDR3 2400MHz, 10-12-12-31-2N
XMP @ 2400Mhz

*GPU - AsusGTX780-DC2OC-3GD5*
Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II 3GB GDDR5, 287 x 147.3 x 40.6 mm

*PSU - Seasonic SS-650RM*

*Storage - Samsung 840 Series Pro 512GB*
Attached to the front of the case using velcro

*OS - Microsoft Windows 8 Pro 64 bit OEM*
UEFI Install

*Monitor - Asus VG248QE*
24", 1080p, [email protected], 1ms g2g, matt, 72% NTSC, TN

*Keyboard - Filco Majestouch-2 Tenkeyless Tactile Action UK*
Cherry MX Brown

*Mouse - Roccat Kone XTD*

*Photos*





*Windows Experience Index*
8.1 - Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4771 CPU @ 3.50GHz
8.2 - Memory (RAM) 16.0 GB
8.2 - Graphics NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
8.2 - Gaming graphics 10848 MB Total available graphics memory
8.2 - Primary hard disk 53GB Free (79GB Total)


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kynky*
> 
> *Windows Experience Index*
> 8.1 - Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4771 CPU @ 3.50GHz
> 8.2 - Memory (RAM) 16.0 GB
> 8.2 - Graphics NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
> 8.2 - Gaming graphics 10848 MB Total available graphics memory
> 8.2 - Primary hard disk 53GB Free (79GB Total)


What? i thought that goes only max 7.9 and still that doesn't say much, otherwise nice looking build you got there.


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> What? i thought that goes only max 7.9 and still that doesn't say much, otherwise nice looking build you got there.


He's using Windows 8, I think that goes up to 9 if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> He's using Windows 8, I think that goes up to 9 if I am not mistaken.


Oh, ok.


----------



## siggie30

9.9 actually, but it is higher than W7 for sure.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kynky*
> 
> Well I have built the Node!
> 
> *Case - Fractal Design Node 304*
> 
> *Case Fans - Noctua NF-A15 PWM + 2x Noctua NF-A9x14*
> Using Motherboard Chassis Fan Headers
> 
> *Motherboard - Asus Maximus VI Impact*
> 
> *CPU - Intel i7 4771*
> Turbo @ 39 39 39 39
> 
> *CPU Cooler - Noctua NH-U12S*
> 
> *RAM - G Skill F3-2400C10D-16GTX*
> 16GB TridentX, 2x 8GB PC3-19200 DDR3 2400MHz, 10-12-12-31-2N
> XMP @ 2400Mhz
> 
> *GPU - AsusGTX780-DC2OC-3GD5*
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II 3GB GDDR5, 287 x 147.3 x 40.6 mm
> 
> *PSU - Seasonic SS-650RM*
> 
> *Storage - Samsung 840 Series Pro 512GB*
> Attached to the front of the case using velcro
> 
> *OS - Microsoft Windows 8 Pro 64 bit OEM*
> UEFI Install
> 
> *Monitor - Asus VG248QE*
> 24", 1080p, [email protected], 1ms g2g, matt, 72% NTSC, TN
> 
> *Keyboard - Filco Majestouch-2 Tenkeyless Tactile Action UK*
> Cherry MX Brown
> 
> *Mouse - Roccat Kone XTD*
> 
> *Photos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Windows Experience Index*
> 8.1 - Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4771 CPU @ 3.50GHz
> 8.2 - Memory (RAM) 16.0 GB
> 8.2 - Graphics NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
> 8.2 - Gaming graphics 10848 MB Total available graphics memory
> 8.2 - Primary hard disk 53GB Free (79GB Total)


Beautiful build


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kynky*


sweet setup, you're on the list


----------



## Rowlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siggie30*
> 
> It will only fit one direction if you want to keep the rear exhaust fan on the inside. Looking at the case from the front, the letters "Noctua" on the top of the cooler should be read from the right (since the cooler is offset several mm). I found that bending the stack pipes just a little helped to keep the fins out of the rear fan blades.


thanks for this info!! But this way you've got it doesnt it blow hot air into the case? :-S also how do you think it performs without the second fan? Ive got it setup atm without the back exhaust fan but both fans on? Better having the back exhaust fan n 140mm fan?

Cheers again


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowlett*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *siggie30*
> 
> It will only fit one direction if you want to keep the rear exhaust fan on the inside. Looking at the case from the front, the letters "Noctua" on the top of the cooler should be read from the right (since the cooler is offset several mm). I found that bending the stack pipes just a little helped to keep the fins out of the rear fan blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for this info!! But this way you've got it doesnt it blow hot air into the case? :-S also how do you think it performs without the second fan? Ive got it setup atm without the back exhaust fan but both fans on? Better having the back exhaust fan n 140mm fan?
> 
> Cheers again
Click to expand...

No, the two 92mm fans are intake and the rear 140mm fan is exhaust, the intermediate fan is blowing toward the rear. The PSU is exhausting within the case (typical) now, and the GPU fans are intake from the sides exhausting through the rear slot port. The "other" 120mm fan supplied with the NHD14 will not fit as it interferes with the PSU. However, a 92mm fan just so happens to fit nicely, but the benefits do not outweigh the aggravation of setting it up.

On a side note, I really want to get 4 WD red drives in a RAID (2.5" FF) setup for storage. I guess it would be kinda a mini NAS, but I have not committed to purchasing the drives yet.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siggie30*
> 
> No, the two 92mm fans are intake and the rear 140mm fan is exhaust, the intermediate fan is blowing toward the rear. The PSU is exhausting within the case (typical) now, and the GPU fans are intake from the sides exhausting through the rear slot port. The "other" 120mm fan supplied with the NHD14 will not fit as it interferes with the PSU. However, a 92mm fan just so happens to fit nicely, but the benefits do not outweigh the aggravation of setting it up.
> 
> On a side note, I really want to get 4 WD red drives in a RAID (2.5" FF) setup for storage. I guess it would be kinda a mini NAS, but I have not committed to purchasing the drives yet.


Well in that pic it seems that the 140mm rear fan is set as intake


----------



## funfortehfun

Transporting a Node 304 with a crud load of original packaging + more styrofoam as checked in luggage to China. I'm hoping it doesn't get too banged up.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Transporting a Node 304 with a crud load of original packaging + more styrofoam as checked in luggage to China. I'm hoping it doesn't get too banged up.


I kept my original box and styro for moving around. I've used it a few times, makes it really easy with the box handles.

only thing for me is I have to sit it down sideways because of the massive heatsink just so the case sits right side up.


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> I kept my original box and styro for moving around. I've used it a few times, makes it really easy with the box handles.
> 
> only thing for me is I have to sit it down sideways because of the massive heatsink just so the case sits right side up.


I'm just hoping that the TSA doesn't mess up the build and the airplane doesn't jostle the box too much >.<


----------



## hermit1007

I'm considering to put NH-U14S and Maximus VI Impact together. Is there any compatibility issue? Seeing huge NH-D14 makes it no problem...I think it should be okay.


----------



## bobsaget

I think it should, the U14S is slim. The only think you have to care about is ram.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> I'm just hoping that the TSA doesn't mess up the build and the airplane doesn't jostle the box too much >.<


every time there is some turbulence, you'll be shuttering in your seat


----------



## hermit1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I think it should, the U14S is slim. The only think you have to care about is ram.


I'm a bit worried about it being wide sideways. The heatsink on mosfet daughterboard might interfere with it?


----------



## bobsaget

It might. I think it fit a P8z77-i without any issue according to Noctua website, but the Impact has a bigger heatsink (not in height but in depth).


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> I'm a bit worried about it being wide sideways. The heatsink on mosfet daughterboard might interfere with it?


i've heard a couple people say the u14s has issues with that board. it had to do with it touching the daughter board.

i think i also seen someone post it on a newegg review.


----------



## hermit1007

Yeah just checked it out. Hope this case had top ventilation hole. Oh well time to get my trusted NH-D14 out of main


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> Yeah just checked it out. Hope this case had top ventilation hole. Oh well time to get my trusted NH-D14 out of main


There is no top ventilation hole in the node 304.

It's a shame since temps would really benefit from it (even without any fan). But imho FD didn't want to compromise the minimalist design.


----------



## Rowlett

The NH-D14 is too big with both fans for the node (obstructs HDD Cage) so got to take off the 120mm fan off, what do ppl recommend? keep the 140mm rear case fan or replace it with the noctua 120mm fan that was on the NH-D14? Best for low Noise/Airflow? Also has anyone used the NH-D14 with jst the one fan? How much does the temps increase?

Also side note does anyone struggle with space for cabling? What u guys using? Sorry for all the rookie questions - first build in YEARS!!


----------



## bobsaget

I finished to build my node rig yesterday.

I used the same hw than my previous Prodigy build except for watercooling. I got the good old Thermalright HR 02 (the original one, not the Macho) out of my closet and added a Noctua NF A15 on it. IMHO it's one of the BEST rad for silent but efficient cooling. Pretty massive though!









However I had to remove the top middle bar of the node 304. Not a problem though since i removed all hdd bays (i only use a ssd).




I also had to replace my RAM (Crucal Ballistix Elite looks great but their heatsinks are too tall to fit properly) and PSU (i love my semi-passive x760 but had to get a G550 because of my gpu interfering with connectors).

Finally i put 2 * BeQuiet SilentWings USC 92 mm in the front. Because of their odd mounting system, i couldn't put the fan filter but it doesn't really matter + it reduces the noise. In the back, the HR02 wouldn't go with standard 25mm fans so i installed a Scythe Slipstream Slim (12mm).

The fan controller is on medium, it's VERY quiet, i can barely hear anything on idle or load (the NF A15 won't go beyond 650rpm and the Asus GTX 670 is dead silent as well). It's a big plus over my Prodigy, which was not only bulkier but noisier too.

However, temps are higher : +4 °C for the GPU, and coming from watercooling, my 4ghz 2500k runs hotter as well but it's acceptable (30/35°c when idling, 55/60°c on load).

My only real complaint deals with the psu. I've detected a very slight coil whine in game. I was able to hear it because again the rest of the rig is barely audible, and the case is near my hears.

So ADD ME please











I actually enjoy more this setup than my previous watercooled prodigy, mostly because it's smaller and more silent. However, I wasn't able to manage the PSU cables in the Node 304 as well as in the Prodigy, though the front fans deliver direct airflow to the components.

Great case!


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Managing the cables is hard, if you're using a non-modular PSU without HDD drives. I only use 1 HDD drive, so I was able to stuff the wires into the area next to my HDD using a full non-modular PSU.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*


Welcome, looks good


----------



## bobsaget

thanks!


----------



## sempai66

black version on sale- $40 AR @ Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352027
sadly, white version not on sale

i've been lurking in this thread, looking at all the great builds. although i really wanted the white version (since i saw it in like June) i coudln't pass up this sale price.

i've been slowly collecting my parts, just missing some main components such as CPU/mobo/case. debating whether or not i should be a little more patient in waiting for the Asus Impact. i heard rumors that microcenter will have some in stock and would really like to take advantage of their cpu/mobo combo deals. in any case, i will definitely post my build here when it's finished


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sempai66*
> 
> black version on sale- $40 AR @ Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352027
> sadly, white version not on sale
> 
> i've been lurking in this thread, looking at all the great builds. although i really wanted the white version (since i saw it in like June) i coudln't pass up this sale price.
> 
> i've been slowly collecting my parts, just missing some main components such as CPU/mobo/case. debating whether or not i should be a little more patient in waiting for the Asus Impact. i heard rumors that microcenter will have some in stock and would really like to take advantage of their cpu/mobo combo deals. in any case, i will definitely post my build here when it's finished


Cheaper than when I bought it! Great deal.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Anyone who wants easy to remove fans and stuff get these

http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=1736

They work with the 120,140 and 92 and 80mm fans that's what I uses


----------



## .theMetal

those fan mounts are pretty cool. I like the idea, but it wouldn't be ideal for someone who moved the case around a lot. I could see them forgetting to check if the fan fell and turning on the machine and destroying fan :/

Also that case is stupid cheap. after rebate its half of what I paid for mine....


----------



## JMatzelle303

they have a video of like 14 fans hooked up to 1 set and shake it like crazy






This might change your mind


----------



## .theMetal

very cool I stand corrected. they must be rare earth magnets.


----------



## GoldenTree

Hey does anyone have any suggestions on a modular psu


----------



## Dyaems

full modular?

most, if not, all full modular PSUs with 160mmx150mmx86mm? size will fit inside the node 304 since youre either removing the psu holder, or installing the psu the either way around, meaning the cables are at the exhaust vents at the side of the node 304. also modular PSU will fit if youre using a short graphics card.

although im against putting a full modular psu becuase usually their cables are long, unless you will have your cables modded to be shorter than usual.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> full modular?
> 
> most, if not, all full modular PSUs with 160mmx150mmx86mm? size will fit inside the node 304 since youre either removing the psu holder, or installing the psu the either way around, meaning the cables are at the exhaust vents at the side of the node 304. also modular PSU will fit if youre using a short graphics card.
> 
> although im against putting a full modular psu becuase usually their cables are long, unless you will have your cables modded to be shorter than usual.


Alrighty thanks for that, I am still not sure if I will go matx or itx.


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowlett*
> 
> The NH-D14 is too big with both fans for the node (obstructs HDD Cage) so got to take off the 120mm fan off, what do ppl recommend? keep the 140mm rear case fan or replace it with the noctua 120mm fan that was on the NH-D14? Best for low Noise/Airflow? Also has anyone used the NH-D14 with jst the one fan? How much does the temps increase?
> 
> Also side note does anyone struggle with space for cabling? What u guys using? Sorry for all the rookie questions - first build in YEARS!!


The d14 fits just fine in my Node (with an ASRock z87), but I did have to remove the cross brace to mount it. I deleted the 120mm fan and put a 140" noctua fan in the rear for exhaust. There is a thread about that cooler that is very concise, but you will have to search around for it. If memory serves there was only a 1 C difference between 2 fans and three fans anyway.


----------



## hermit1007

Got the case today. Waiting on other parts to arrive.

The biggest problem I got with this case now is that thumbscrews and small bolts for 3.5in HDD are so GOD DAMN tight and my screwdriver does no good to those. I managed to unscrew one with scissors(I know, this is dumb), but have no idea what to do with 5 rest of screws and 3 bolts. I suppose these need screwdriver with flat tip... Fortunately I still need to wait a day or two for my parts to be at my door.

For a price of $65 the case seems to be excellent value and good quality except for the lack of top vent maybe. If they'd release new version of this case with HDD mounts removed or 'minimized' and top 240mm hole, I'd take it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit1007*
> 
> Got the case today. Waiting on other parts to arrive.
> 
> The biggest problem I got with this case now is that thumbscrews and small bolts for 3.5in HDD are so GOD DAMN tight and my screwdriver does no good to those. I managed to unscrew one with scissors(I know, this is dumb), but have no idea what to do with 5 rest of screws and 3 bolts. I suppose these need screwdriver with flat tip... Fortunately I still need to wait a day or two for my parts to be at my door.
> 
> For a price of $65 the case seems to be excellent value and good quality except for the lack of top vent maybe. If they'd release new version of this case with HDD mounts removed or 'minimized' and top 240mm hole, I'd take it in a heartbeat.


when i first received the node 304, i need to use a screwdriver to unscrew all thumbscrews xD i guess Fractal Designs used a machine to screw those thumbscrews!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Alrighty thanks for that, I am still not sure if I will go matx or itx.


if you want to use a full modular PSU, i think youre better off going to an mATX case. but thats just me. those modular cables are really long that it annoys the hell out of me managing the cables, so i went tj08-e instead.

i cant get to fit my 7970 lightning inside the node 304 with the x650 due to the backplate always hitting the PSU even when the PSU bracket is removed. i once thought of lifting the x650 and putting it beside front 92mm fans using as an exhaust since the fans are weak anyway, and i can put another 80mm/92mm fan below the psu to blow air to the motherboard

the bottom area can also be used as a place to hide those cables since the area is big enough because it has similar dimensions with a PSU.

i could not think of a _ghetto_ workaround to do it so i abandoned the idea since it may require some drilling, which i don't have the skills nor the tools to do it.


----------



## dreamer81

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Proud owner of Node 304 with 3x3TB WD RED in Raid5 configuration.

Is serving it's purpose as

Plex media server
Samba server
FTP server
CCTV server
VirtualBox server
Torrent server
Backup server


----------



## Oneyed

Hi
Wants this case for a new mini ix build , love asthetics and size , hope to find in white on my country
for now i have
PSU: seasonic g550
CPU : intel i5 4670
MOBO :Asus H87I plus
Storage : 1 crucial ssd 1

Need best air tower coolers that fits using at least one hard disk cage (need to use WD red and one ssd properly fitted)

Ideas?

Thanks for your time.

PD: Noctua NH-U12S??

Noctua NH-D14 using only medium fan?


----------



## Rowlett

Finished my build can confirm there is only 1-2 degrees diff from using the two fans on the noctua and one. The only issue i have with the D14 is i cant fit the middle and right drive bays wen i do look to expand :-( as u can see below no room for sata n power cable as D14 obstructs them


----------



## Rowlett




----------



## Rowlett




----------



## Rowlett




----------



## Rowlett




----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowlett*











Cool your added.

I would suggest next time adding all the pictures to one single post, just for cleanliness. There is an edit button down at the bottom of your posts for just such occasions


----------



## Rowlett

Ok sorry i did try but complained about low memory. Thanks for adding! :-D


----------



## Rowlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siggie30*
> 
> The d14 fits just fine in my Node (with an ASRock z87), but I did have to remove the cross brace to mount it. I deleted the 120mm fan and put a 140" noctua fan in the rear for exhaust. There is a thread about that cooler that is very concise, but you will have to search around for it. If memory serves there was only a 1 C difference between 2 fans and three fans anyway.


How did u get ur d14 to fit without obstructing the hdd's? i cant find the thread u mentioned :-( :-(

Edit: i'm also using Asrock z87


----------



## Dyaems

how many HDD/SSD are you using? assuming you are using 1HDD and 1 SSD, you can put the HDD on top of the PSU, and mount the SSD infront of the Node 304 behind the front bezel, just use a double sided tape (or blutak, which is better IMHO) to secure the SSD.


----------



## Rowlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> how many HDD/SSD are you using? assuming you are using 1HDD and 1 SSD, you can put the HDD on top of the PSU, and mount the SSD infront of the Node 304 behind the front bezel, just use a double sided tape (or blutak, which is better IMHO) to secure the SSD.


Im using 2 HDD and 1 SSD and ive put the SSD on the outside of the bracket and it all fits its just im plannin to get another 4 HDD's...eventually!


----------



## Gordo74

I have a general question. I bought this case on sale yesterday at the egg for $40. I've had my eye on this since it came out and it looks really nice.

I want my build to be as silent as possible but also extremely powerful. Because of this, I have the following spec list below:

GA-Z87N-WIFI (for OSX compatibility)
4770k
16GB low profile RAM
GTX680 with reference cooler
2 Samsung SSDs (one for Win, one for OSX)
650w Seasonic G series (will this one work with a long card? --> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00918N4A0)

The question is around cooling the CPU. I want to use the stock hard drive cage to mount my two SSDs. With this, I have come up with 2 options:

1. H60 with Gelid PWM 120mm which will definitely fit the stock hard drive cage, but I'm concerned about the pump noise

2. The Noctua NH-U12 - which I would LOVE because air cooling doesn't have the catastrophic failure issue (re: water) that the H60 does and would not have the pump noise. I just don't know if the stock hard drive cage will fit with it.

I plan on also replacing the stock fans with Gelid fans which I've used in my Fractal R3 previous build and could not hear them. I think they are fantastic fans and about half the price of the Noctua stand alone fans. Nothing against the Noctua, they perform perfectly, just pricey.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gordo74*
> 
> The question is around cooling the CPU. I want to use the stock hard drive cage to mount my two SSDs. With this, I have come up with 2 options:
> 
> 1. H60 with Gelid PWM 120mm which will definitely fit the stock hard drive cage, but I'm concerned about the pump noise
> 
> 2. The Noctua NH-U12 - which I would LOVE because air cooling doesn't have the catastrophic failure issue (re: water) that the H60 does and would not have the pump noise. I just don't know if the stock hard drive cage will fit with it.


As far as I know the NH-U12 should fit fine in with the drive cages (anyone correct me if I'm wrong). And if your only planning on two drives one cage is more than enough.

I'm pretty sure it will cool better than the H60 as well.


----------



## Gordo74

Thanks for the reply.

Does anyone have the NH-U12S with the stock drive cages in? Also - is anyone using this cooler with a Gigabyte Z87N? It seems like it would be close to the video card slot


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gordo74*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Does anyone have the NH-U12S with the stock drive cages in? Also - is anyone using this cooler with a Gigabyte Z87N? It seems like it would be close to the video card slot


My fault. I didn't take a closer look at the motherboard.

The cpu socket is far to close to the pcie slot for an upright air cooler. It might fit, but you would have to run it sideways which would not work well with the air flow of the case. If you are definitely set on that board then go for the H60.


----------



## dramabeats

ugh I didn't know it was a flash sale, I was going to buy one tommorow


----------



## Insane21m

*Add me please







*

Got it for $40 (After $10 MIR) during the flash sale on Newegg. Been eyeing this for a long time. Build will come with time.





PS: Did I mention this case is sexy?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane21m*
> 
> *Add me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Did I mention this case is sexy?


A ver sexy microwave, says all my friends.
Damn good deal on your node!


----------



## Insane21m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> A ver sexy microwave, says all my friends.
> Damn good deal on your node!


Haha! Yeah it was.

---

This has probably been asked and discussed 100+ times but has anyone come to a conclusion on what is the *best modular PSU to use with a full sized graphics card*, hands down?

Thanks!


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane21m*
> 
> Haha! Yeah it was.
> 
> ---
> 
> This has probably been asked and discussed 100+ times but has anyone come to a conclusion on what is the *best modular PSU to use with a full sized graphics card*, hands down?
> 
> Thanks!


i like the g series myself. the ribbon cables come in very handy. i folded mine over and they are directly under my vcard.


----------



## Insane21m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i like the g series myself. the ribbon cables come in very handy. i folded mine over and they are directly under my vcard.


Just to be clear, this right here?


----------



## funfortehfun

Yes, that is one of the G series PSUs. The modular cables are great, and even better because they're flat.


----------



## bobsaget

The G Series are good and compatible PSUS, but mine has a noticeable coil whine on load. That's quite a shame


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gordo74*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Does anyone have the NH-U12S with the stock drive cages in? Also - is anyone using this cooler with a Gigabyte Z87N? It seems like it would be close to the video card slot


You can try buying a Thermalright Macho HR02 if you want, should cool enough, well, better than H60 maybe. it is one of those tower heatsinks that is somewhat designed for motherboards that has cpu sockets near the pcie slot. you can try searching for pics to see what i mean.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> The G Series are good and compatible PSUS, but mine has a noticeable coil whine on load. That's quite a shame


can't you RMA it? im pretty sure seasonic replaces them without questions asked if you mention "coil whine".


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane21m*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your added.







I paid twice as much for mine hehe.


----------



## Rowlett

Looks like i'm going to have to give up on the Noctua NH-D14 it restricts the HDD's and the only place i can put HDD cage is where the GPU will be! :-( so can anyone recommend an alternative CPU cooler that is as quiet and performs as good or close as the D14? i was thinking H90? don't know how noisy the H90 is though compared to D14. Love this case though!! Btw got low profile RAM and Arock Z87 board.

Thoughts?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I dont think the h90 will fit without modding. Maybe an h80i...


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowlett*
> 
> Looks like i'm going to have to give up on the Noctua NH-D14 it restricts the HDD's and the only place i can put HDD cage is where the GPU will be! :-( so can anyone recommend an alternative CPU cooler that is as quiet and performs as good or close as the D14? i was thinking H90? don't know how noisy the H90 is though compared to D14. Love this case though!! Btw got low profile RAM and Arock Z87 board.
> 
> Thoughts?


heres a build log using the h90. as you can see, its very tight fit. you might have possible issues with the gpu.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1372265/build-pics-node-304-gtx-titan-h90


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> I dont think the h90 will fit without modding. Maybe an h80i...


The H90 fits. There are one or two here with the h90 in the node.


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> The H90 fits. There are one or two here with the h90 in the node.


It's very close to the GPU right? Since it's a 140mm rad


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> It's very close to the GPU right? Since it's a 140mm rad


Correct, only a few mm's to the back of the card assuming normal thickness and no large components etc on the back.


----------



## Caleo

Like some others here, I bought one of these during the sale on Newegg for $40. I wasn't really intending to use it immediately, but when I got it, I felt I had to shrink my main rig.

So, I bought a MSI Z77IA-E53 Mini-itx motherboard. Transferred my components over, and now I've got a mini-itx build with my old components at 1/3rd of the original size (my old case was an Antec P182). The build was one of the most cramped & difficult I've ever done, but it's awesome to have such a small computer now!

Specs:
i5-3570K
MSI Z77IA-E53 mobo
8GB Corsair DDR3 (had 4x4GB in my old rig, unfortunately I can't use all 4 sticks on here)
XFX Radeon 7870
Vertex 4 128GB + Kingston V+100 96GB SSDs

All in all, the case is excellent. Simple, sleek design, very little sacrifice involved in 'stepping down' from a full ATX case/mobo, and quiet fans / decent temps (considering the size).

My biggest problems: Screw holes being very slightly off, and/or drilled too small. My Hyper 212+ not fitting (without making it impossible to hook up my 4 drives) in ANY orientation.

So, I'm back on the stock cooler for my 3570K, for now. I'm thinking I may eventually pick up a Corsair H90 or maybe just a 92mm tower cooler. *What seem to be the "go to" coolers here for mobos with CPU sockets near the PCIE slot?*

Also, damn ram prices.. I bought this 16GB 4x4 kit back in 2011 or so for $80... now, 16GB kits are like $130+!


----------



## Rowlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Correct, only a few mm's to the back of the card assuming normal thickness and no large components etc on the back.


I was looking at getting the Asus GTX 660 DirectCU II OC 2GB will fit with my PSU no problem just wondering whether this will conflict with the H90 - if so, back to the drawing board!! i'm almost there and being stubborn on giving up on cpu cooling performance. lol


----------



## Rowlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> heres a build log using the h90. as you can see, its very tight fit. you might have possible issues with the gpu.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1372265/build-pics-node-304-gtx-titan-h90


The Asus GTX 660 is 0.2 inches thinker than the Titan but don't know if it's thicker in the sense it's close to the side of the case or whether it would hang over the board more causing it to conflict with the H90 :-(


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caleo*
> 
> Like some others here, I bought one of these during the *What seem to be the "go to" coolers here for mobos with CPU sockets near the PCIE slot?*


heres what i can think on the top of my head:

Thermalright HR-02 macho
CM Geminll s524
120mm AIO coolers


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowlett*
> 
> I was looking at getting the Asus GTX 660 DirectCU II OC 2GB will fit with my PSU no problem just wondering whether this will conflict with the H90 - if so, back to the drawing board!! i'm almost there and being stubborn on giving up on cpu cooling performance. lol


I made a few measurements, basically with a 25mm fan and the radiator not being quite 25mm wide, you just have to watch the size of components, screws on the back of the board between the 1 and 2 ' mark. I pulled out a Twin Frozr 7850 card that got fried by my first PSU before I had the X40(same Asetek as H90) and even that had a few components on the back in this region but still fits with the radiator.


----------



## Funky B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowlett*
> 
> The Asus GTX 660 is 0.2 inches thinker than the Titan but don't know if it's thicker in the sense it's close to the side of the case or whether it would hang over the board more causing it to conflict with the H90 :-(


I went with the H80i because the radiator is thicker and there is no need to worry about fit. The H90 lets more air pass the fins faster for cooling but there is lots of surface area on the H80i to release heat. I have not seen a comparison between the two AIO coolers but I would not be surprised if the both coolers were just as efficient.


----------



## Rowlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Funky B*
> 
> I went with the H80i because the radiator is thicker and there is no need to worry about fit. The H90 lets more air pass the fins faster for cooling but there is lots of surface area on the H80i to release heat. I have not seen a comparison between the two AIO coolers but I would not be surprised if the both coolers were just as efficient.


I think your right! how noisey is the H80i though? and what sort of temps do you get? you running haswell?


----------



## Rowlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> I made a few measurements, basically with a 25mm fan and the radiator not being quite 25mm wide, you just have to watch the size of components, screws on the back of the board between the 1 and 2 ' mark. I pulled out a Twin Frozr 7850 card that got fried by my first PSU before I had the X40(same Asetek as H90) and even that had a few components on the back in this region but still fits with the radiator.


Did your NZXT Kraken X40 fit ok then? might go for this over the H80i/H90... how noisey is it?


----------



## warrkan

Hi All,

I bought this case half month ago and all this time I've tried to decide what will be the other parts of my build.
I've decied to build it with:

Asus Z87I-PRO
Corsair CX600M 600W (or 500W)
i5-4670K
Zalman CNPS10X Performa
Kingston, KVR16N11/8 (2x8 gb)
Zotac GTX650 Ti Boost

And additionally SSD + some HDD but it's not really important.

I'm not sure about CPU cooling and GPU. What do you think?
Most of time it will be used as HTPC but I'm also planning to use it for some old consoles games playing.

BTW, sorry for my English


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowlett*
> 
> Did your NZXT Kraken X40 fit ok then? might go for this over the H80i/H90... how noisey is it?


It fit, but very close others have used both this and h90 with GPUs search around on here. I think X40 is the same as H90 except for fan control possibly which is more like H80i maybe controlled thru its own software usb link. It has the same backplate which usually needs trimming because they try to use same part for 3 different sockets. The fan that came with the X40 was noisy, replaced with Noctua pwm 140, now I can hear a little pump noise if there's no background noise and I'm sitting right next to it, nowhere near the amount of fan noise though it originally had. Upside is awesome cooling and lots of case space.

One note, I have replaced front fans with Noctua PWMs, took off the fractal fan control switch, there's a metal mounting standoff screw post for the switch that interferes with mounting the radiator flush to the back wall in a push configuration, it would need to be removed.


----------



## Rowlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> It fit, but very close others have used both this and h90 with GPUs search around on here. I think X40 is the same as H90 except for fan control possibly which is more like H80i maybe controlled thru its own software usb link. It has the same backplate which usually needs trimming because they try to use same part for 3 different sockets. The fan that came with the X40 was noisy, replaced with Noctua pwm 140, now I can hear a little pump noise if there's no background noise and I'm sitting right next to it, nowhere near the amount of fan noise though it originally had. Upside is awesome cooling and lots of case space.
> 
> One note, I have replaced front fans with Noctua PWMs, took off the fractal fan control switch, there's a metal mounting standoff screw post for the switch that interferes with mounting the radiator flush to the back wall in a push configuration, it would need to be removed.


thanks for the useful info! i'm torn now between the X40 and H90 either way will probably replace with noctua fan!


----------



## Rowlett

after reading reviews and benchmarks - going with H90 and keeping stock fan unless it is noisey! will post pics when i'm done! :-D


----------



## iGameInverted

Do any of you have strong opinions on going with a closed loop cooler for this case? I am planning on using this case in my next build and I am looking for places to save some money. Would it be absolutely horrible to opt for using the stock Intel cooler for this CPU (i5-4670 Haswell 3.4GHz LGA 1150). It would be an easy way to shave off 50-80 dollars for a cooler.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGameInverted*
> 
> Do any of you have strong opinions on going with a closed loop cooler for this case? I am planning on using this case in my next build and I am looking for places to save some money. Would it be absolutely horrible to opt for using the stock Intel cooler for this CPU (i5-4670 Haswell 3.4GHz LGA 1150). It would be an easy way to shave off 50-80 dollars for a cooler.


what motherboard are you planning on using? cause spending 30 dollars on a hyper 212 or something along those lines (as long as the motherboard allows it) would be a much more pleasant experience than installing/hearing the stock intel heatsink.


----------



## iGameInverted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> what motherboard are you planning on using? cause spending 30 dollars on a hyper 212 or something along those lines (as long as the motherboard allows it) would be a much more pleasant experience than installing/hearing the stock intel heatsink.


I will be using the impact.


----------



## tigim101

Anyone got cooler recommendations for the h77-n WiFi gigabyte board? CPU Socket is placed pretty much right next to the PCIe slot


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> Anyone got cooler recommendations for the h77-n WiFi gigabyte board? CPU Socket is placed pretty much right next to the PCIe slot


Thermalright HR-02 macho
CM Geminll s524
120mm AIO coolers
maybe 140mm AIO coolers as well


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Thermalright HR-02 macho
> CM Geminll s524
> 120mm AIO coolers
> maybe 140mm AIO coolers as well


What about the Noctua NH-U12S


----------



## Dyaems

it will hit the pcie slot unless you dont use a graphics card, or you rotate the U12s 90 degrees pararell(?) to the graphics card which is not really advisable

edit: the coolers i mentioned are for those motherboards where the CPU socket is placed very near the pcie slot. most z77 itx boards has this cpu socket placement


----------



## Funky B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowlett*
> 
> I think your right! how noisey is the H80i though? and what sort of temps do you get? you running haswell?


I've got a 4770k that is not overclocked yet (busy with BF4 beta) that idles at 37/38C with an ambient temp of 30C. The fans are controlled by my motherboard, not the Corsair software. The Corsair fans are not silent but not horrible because they do a great job cooling. It's hot where I live and I always have a fan on in the room. With the room fan on I can't hear the Cosair fan at idle unless I'm within 4 feet of the case. When the fans ramp up, I can hear them. I will probably replace the fans with some Noctura NF-P12s down the road but it's fine for now.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> it will hit the pcie slot unless you dont use a graphics card, or you rotate the U12s 90 degrees pararell(?) to the graphics card which is not really advisable
> 
> edit: the coolers i mentioned are for those motherboards where the CPU socket is placed very near the pcie slot. most z77 itx boards has this cpu socket placement


Ohh I see why those coolers, but by "parallel" you mean like this http://gyazo.com/93498b0fa40ece3bab10826456a719db right ? because I thought anyone would mount it like that not with the fan horizontal to the 140mm (Facing the gpu or the side of the case)

Edit: Now I understand why it would hit it looking at this pic http://gyazo.com/6c1b1a213a09a208f0ee8df33d5a7504 Now im having second thoughts on the clearance do you think it would fit on a impact ?

Edit v2: LOL nm mind once more I found a pic that shows it can fit on the impact







http://gyazo.com/574f554e4ab1303cdd72c628adf1f3e8


----------



## GoldenTree

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manner*
> 
> The build is finally complete! Thank you thread for giving me such wonderful advice to build this tiny box.
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Amazon)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($69.98 @ Outlet PC)
> *Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($69.98 @ Outlet PC)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($176.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card ($249.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($89.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A9x14 29.7 CFM 92mm Fan ($17.85 @ Amazon)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A9x14 29.7 CFM 92mm Fan ($17.85 @ Amazon)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm Fan ($26.64 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($79.99 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $1244.24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how my desk looks now. Really love that form factor. If you are on the fence about building one of these just look how pretty it is!






Was it a tight squeeese with the sound card with the cooler and also with that same mobo and cooler do you think Patriot Viper 3 ram will fit in this well

Link to ram just in case


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/part/patriot-memory-pv38g186c9krd


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Ohh I see why those coolers, but by "parallel" you mean like this http://gyazo.com/93498b0fa40ece3bab10826456a719db right ? because I thought anyone would mount it like that not with the fan horizontal to the 140mm (Facing the gpu or the side of the case)
> 
> Edit: Now I understand why it would hit it looking at this pic http://gyazo.com/6c1b1a213a09a208f0ee8df33d5a7504 Now im having second thoughts on the clearance do you think it would fit on a impact ?
> 
> Edit v2: LOL nm mind once more I found a pic that shows it can fit on the impact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gyazo.com/574f554e4ab1303cdd72c628adf1f3e8


if youre using an impact, where the CPU socket is located somewhere at the *center* of the board, the U12S will fit no problem. as opposed to MSI Z87 itx board, where the CPU socket is located near the pcie slot, the U12S will hit the graphics card.

also, i cant see the pics. im in the office right now xD

edit: you can just browse the pics in this thread, you will see impact users who are using a U12S, or any other coolers with different motherboards.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> if youre using an impact, where the CPU socket is located somewhere at the *center* of the board, the U12S will fit no problem. as opposed to MSI Z87 itx board, where the CPU socket is located near the pcie slot, the U12S will hit the graphics card.
> 
> also, i cant see the pics. im in the office right now xD
> 
> edit: you can just browse the pics in this thread, you will see impact users who are using a U12S, or any other coolers with different motherboards.


Thanks for that clarification







and lol already beat you to that


----------



## Insane21m

Has anyone considered a decent budget build with this? That's kind of the route I may need to go with it for now, If I want to actually use it in the next year lol


----------



## ninong

i'm guessing there are no issues with h90/x40 rad hitting p8z77-i pwm daughterboard? in a push-pull setup? i'm also thinking of making the 140mm rear as intake and the 2x90mm as exhaust


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane21m*
> 
> Has anyone considered a decent budget build with this? That's kind of the route I may need to go with it for now, If I want to actually use it in the next year lol


Depends on your budget. Also:
-AMD or Intel?
-What kind of stuff will you be doing? (intense gaming; schoolwork; etc)


----------



## Dyaems

i say wait for kaveri (2014?) and make a decent build with the node 304 using a kaveri APU. hopefully by then the RAM prices will drop as well.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Looks like this case is $54 today at Newegg, not bad at all.


----------



## Insane21m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Depends on your budget. Also:
> -AMD or Intel?
> -What kind of stuff will you be doing? (intense gaming; schoolwork; etc)


$600.

AMD since it's budget, and I have a main gaming PC so I would probably use this as a Media PC, but I want it to be able to play games If need be. I would have no problem going for an APU and get a GFX card later.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninong*
> 
> i'm guessing there are no issues with h90/x40 rad hitting p8z77-i pwm daughterboard? in a push-pull setup? i'm also thinking of making the 140mm rear as intake and the 2x90mm as exhaust


The radiator itself is close to the daughterboard, I'd have to take a look for a second fan. I don't think anyone has seen any advantage to reversing fan flow and with the AIO probably a disadvantage. In the stock setup the 140 fan can at least draw more air from the GPU side vent which is pretty large if the 92mms aren't feeding enough. Turn the back fan around and there's only one feeder, might even cause GPU to heat up more if the 92s aren't sucking enough out.


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane21m*
> $600.
> 
> AMD since it's budget, and I have a main gaming PC so I would probably use this as a Media PC, but I want it to be able to play games If need be. I would have no problem going for an APU and get a GFX card later.


CPU - AMD Athlon X4 750K: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113328 - $84.99

Motherboard - ASRock FM285X-ITX: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157357 - $84.99 after rebate

CPU Cooler: Enermax ETS-T40: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214023 - $34.99

GPU - your choice of either the PowerColor HD 7870 MYST (preferred): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131484 - $149.99 after rebate or Asus GTX 650 Ti BOOST: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121728 - $129.99 after rebate

Case - Fractal Design Node 304: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352027 - $54.99

RAM - Crucial Ballistix 2x4GB: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148540 - $59.99 after promo *EMCWXWR24*

PSU - Seasonic G550: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151119 - $60 after rebate and promo EMCWXXN44

Tell me if you have a MicroCenter nearby - If so, swap out the motherboard and CPU for an i5-3570K and H61N-USB3 or i3-4340 and Z87I w/o a CPU cooler.


----------



## Insane21m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> CPU - AMD Athlon X4 750K: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113328 - $84.99
> Motherboard - ASRock FM285X-ITX: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157357 - $84.99 after rebate
> CPU Cooler: Enermax ETS-T40: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214023 - $34.99
> GPU - your choice of either the PowerColor HD 7870 MYST (preferred): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131484 - $149.99 after rebate or Asus GTX 650 Ti BOOST: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121728 - $129.99 after rebate
> Case - Fractal Design Node 304: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352027 - $54.99
> RAM - Crucial Ballistix 2x4GB: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148540 - $59.99 after promo *EMCWXWR24*
> PSU - Seasonic G550: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151119 - $60 after rebate and promo EMCWXXN44
> 
> Tell me if you have a MicroCenter nearby - If so, swap out the motherboard and CPU for an i5-3570K and H61N-USB3 or i3-4340 and Z87I w/o a CPU cooler.


$493.54 is my total. Basically perfect.

By the way, this is with ShopRunner so I get free shipping, minus the case because I already own it, and with the 650 Ti.

Thanks


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> CPU - AMD Athlon X4 750K: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113328 - $84.99
> Motherboard - ASRock FM285X-ITX: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157357 - $84.99 after rebate
> CPU Cooler: Enermax ETS-T40: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214023 - $34.99
> GPU - your choice of either the PowerColor HD 7870 MYST (preferred): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131484 - $149.99 after rebate or Asus GTX 650 Ti BOOST: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121728 - $129.99 after rebate
> Case - Fractal Design Node 304: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352027 - $54.99
> RAM - Crucial Ballistix 2x4GB: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148540 - $59.99 after promo *EMCWXWR24*
> PSU - Seasonic G550: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151119 - $60 after rebate and promo EMCWXXN44
> 
> Tell me if you have a MicroCenter nearby - If so, swap out the motherboard and CPU for an i5-3570K and H61N-USB3 or i3-4340 and Z87I w/o a CPU cooler.


That was pretty much 1:1 with my AMD build.


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> The radiator itself is close to the daughterboard, I'd have to take a look for a second fan. I don't think anyone has seen any advantage to reversing fan flow and with the AIO probably a disadvantage. In the stock setup the 140 fan can at least draw more air from the GPU side vent which is pretty large if the 92mms aren't feeding enough. Turn the back fan around and there's only one feeder, might even cause GPU to heat up more if the 92s aren't sucking enough out.


I have reversed mine and using H60 (2nd gen) in push/pull setup and I am getting better temps overall. I had to replace the 92mm fans though with 2 Deepcool UF92's... was looking for Noctua's but it's just so damn expensive...


----------



## dreamer81

I have H80i in mine, it fits perfectly.
Idles at 35 C
Load at 60C

it's an i3-4130


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> I have reversed mine and using H60 (2nd gen) in push/pull setup and I am getting better temps overall. I had to replace the 92mm fans though with 2 Deepcool UF92's... was looking for Noctua's but it's just so damn expensive...


trade your sennheiser headset for 2x 92mm noctua fans









just kidding.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> I have reversed mine and using H60 (2nd gen) in push/pull setup and I am getting better temps overall. I had to replace the 92mm fans though with 2 Deepcool UF92's... was looking for Noctua's but it's just so damn expensive...


Probably more to do with fans than reversing the direction. Need to keep the variables a bit more constant.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninong*
> 
> i'm guessing there are no issues with h90/x40 rad hitting p8z77-i pwm daughterboard? in a push-pull setup? i'm also thinking of making the 140mm rear as intake and the 2x90mm as exhaust


The radiator is only a couple if mm's from the daughterboard but another fan should fit, probably overkill but there's room


----------



## ninong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> The radiator itself is close to the daughterboard, I'd have to take a look for a second fan. I don't think anyone has seen any advantage to reversing fan flow and with the AIO probably a disadvantage. In the stock setup the 140 fan can at least draw more air from the GPU side vent which is pretty large if the 92mms aren't feeding enough. Turn the back fan around and there's only one feeder, might even cause GPU to heat up more if the 92s aren't sucking enough out.


it's more of a convenience thing for me. i got a magnetic 140mm filter and i'm thinking of removing the front filters and use it as exhaust, it will be easier to clean for me i don't have to remove the front panel
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> The radiator is only a couple if mm's from the daughterboard but another fan should fit, probably overkill but there's room


thanks, i'm still using the cooler i used for my old sgo7 (noctua c12p-se14), i'm thinkiing of getting one of those 140mm AIO


----------



## nipsinger

Hi,

I am impatiently waiting for my new black Node 304









I want to use it as a Gaming HTPC in my living room. I'm not sure about which GPU I should buy so I decided to stay with my current GTX 560 Ti until I find the right choice.
My problem now is that due to availability I ordered a Seasonic 450W G-450 Gold (80+) PSU instead of an 550W. Should I go for the 550W or is the 450W enough power for my build?
If so, would it be enough power if I add for instance a HD 7970 Ghz edition?

My build:

ASRock Z87E-ITX
Intel Core i5-4570
Noctua NH-U12S Cooler
8GB G.Skill Ares KP K2 1866 RAM
250GB Samsung 840 Evo SSD
Seasonic 450W G-450 Gold (80+)
ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI/1GD5 1024MB GDDR5 (own)


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Probably more to do with fans than reversing the direction. Need to keep the variables a bit more constant.


Yeah, probably... but i'll reverse it again and run an observation when I get the time... just so busy lately with work and don't have much extra time to tinker my rig...


----------



## frack0

Yeah, I tried it once when I had an air cooler but didn't keep any notes, if it had made a big difference I would have stuck with it very likely though really need filters around here as it's dusty as hell. Also tried putting a fan on the interior blowing down on the mobo, which had a curious effect, CPU dropped maybe 1C but mobo temp closed to about 1C of CPU(seemingly got warmer), normally about3C difference


----------



## ninong

btw what kind of sata cables are y'all using? i got those right angled sata cables and i couldn't put the drives from different cages next to each other..i'm thinking of getting sata cables instead


----------



## CaptainZombie

I bought this awesome case today, but the damn Corsair HX750 is too long of a PSU that run right into my GTX770. I really don't want to buy another PSU since I just bought this one a few months ago for $130. I originally thought this was a 160mm PSU, but it looks like its 180mm I believe.









Any thoughts?

I removed the bracket for the hell of it to see if I can push back the PSU and it still has some issues trying to fit.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I bought this awesome case today, but the damn Corsair HX750 is too long of a PSU that run right into my GTX770. I really don't want to buy another PSU since I just bought this one a few months ago for $130. Any thoughts?
> 
> I removed the bracket for the hell of it to see if I can push back the PSU and it still has some issues trying to fit.


i had a hx750 myself. i ended up ditching it and grabbing a g series 550.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i had a hx750 myself. i ended up ditching it and grabbing a g series 550.


Yeah, it looks like this darn PSU will be way too big. I either keep the PSU and return the Node and ITX board, just go with the SG10 which is only 3 inches taller. Decisions to make. LOL!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninong*
> 
> it's more of a convenience thing for me. i got a magnetic 140mm filter and i'm thinking of removing the front filters and use it as exhaust, it will be easier to clean for me i don't have to remove the front panel
> thanks, i'm still using the cooler i used for my old sgo7 (noctua c12p-se14), i'm thinkiing of getting one of those 140mm AIO


i once tried reversing the fan orientation inside the node 304, not only the temps did not really improve (for me, of course), i have to clean the 140mm fan filter at least once every one to two days. if it is not a hassle for you, then by all means go ahead









the fans used are 2x scythe kama flow 2 1400rpm in a push pull config, along with an antec kuhler 620. also, the stock 92mm fans are installed which i honestly think are there solely for hdd cooling and not by moving alot of air. maybe i guess different fan configs yield different results.

also. if you use the front fans as an exhaust, you will still remove the front bezel everytime you clean it anyways, since the dust will be stored inside the front bezel, which is the same thing when using the front fans as an intake. so now, youre cleaning the front AND the back for the node 304, as opposed to cleaning the front only.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Just stripped my node 304 down,

USB gone audio ports on.

Replacing the LEDs.

So only things coming out of front I/o is switch and 2 led. The Ports will be covered by dust covers for usb and audio


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Just ordered my Node today - should be here in the next couple of days! Im downsizing from a Prodigy because it takes up far too much room on my desk - and those pesky handles make the thing rock when i type.

Ill post some pics of my build up when im done with it.

Build:
Case Cooling - replacing the FD fans with a couple of Noctua 92mm
PSU - Silverstone Strider 600W.
CPU - i5 4670k
CPU Cooling - Corsair H80i (new for this build) - plan on replacing the fans with some pre-existing 120mm Noiseblocker B12-P i already had in the Prodigy.
Mobo - Asus Z87i-Pro (fantastic board for those interested)
RAM - Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB
GPU - Galaxy GTX 770 GC
SSD - Samsung 840 250GB
HDD - Seagate Barracuda 2TB.

I think thats about it really.

A few questions though:
Does anyone have any tips for installing the H80i? I take it the best orientation is the rad hoses facing away from the PCI-E slot with the waterblock hoses mounted closest to the front of the case?

SSD mounting behind front panel? Some doublesided tape will do the job i hear? (not keen on drilling holes into the case.

HDD mounting? Anyone got any ideas for 3.5" mounting not using the brackets? Ive heard people say some double-sided tape on the PSU works a treat...anyone confirm this or offer a better option?

Im pretty excited to be able to finally join this club...after being a long time stalker haha

Cheers


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> Just ordered my Node today - should be here in the next couple of days! Im downsizing from a Prodigy because it takes up far too much room on my desk - and those pesky handles make the thing rock when i type.
> 
> Ill post some pics of my build up when im done with it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Build:
> Case Cooling - replacing the FD fans with a couple of Noctua 92mm
> PSU - Silverstone Strider 600W.
> CPU - i5 4670k
> CPU Cooling - Corsair H80i (new for this build) - plan on replacing the fans with some pre-existing 120mm Noiseblocker B12-P i already had in the Prodigy.
> Mobo - Asus Z87i-Pro (fantastic board for those interested)
> RAM - Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB
> GPU - Galaxy GTX 770 GC
> SSD - Samsung 840 250GB
> HDD - Seagate Barracuda 2TB.
> 
> I think thats about it really.
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty excited to be able to finally join this club...after being a long time stalker haha


Nice setup, post pics after building! Congratulations as well!

Quote:


> A few questions though:
> Does anyone have any tips for installing the H80i? I take it the best orientation is the rad hoses facing away from the PCI-E slot with the waterblock hoses mounted closest to the front of the case?


I think there is only one way to install the radiators, and it is where the radiator hoses are placed at the opposite side of the pcie slot. i tried different orientations with my Antec 620 before and it doesnt seem to fit if rotated the radiator in other ways.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> SSD mounting behind front panel? Some doublesided tape will do the job i hear? (not keen on drilling holes into the case.
Click to expand...

doublesided tape will do the job, but sometimes it leaves residues from the adhesive. another alternative would be blu-tak.
Quote:


> HDD mounting? Anyone got any ideas for 3.5" mounting not using the brackets? Ive heard people say some double-sided tape on the PSU works a treat...anyone confirm this or offer a better option?


i think placing them on top of the PSU is the only way to go, unless you buy other hdd holders like these

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1420291/

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1420295/


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> i think placing them on top of the PSU is the only way to go, unless you buy other hdd holders like these
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1420291/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1420295/


thanks for the tips - im pretty stoked to build into this little beast of a case. yep the sideways rad orientation seems the only way - whatever works i spose!


----------



## Funky B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> A few questions though:
> Does anyone have any tips for installing the H80i? I take it the best orientation is the rad hoses facing away from the PCI-E slot with the waterblock hoses mounted closest to the front of the case?
> 
> SSD mounting behind front panel? Some doublesided tape will do the job i hear? (not keen on drilling holes into the case.
> 
> HDD mounting? Anyone got any ideas for 3.5" mounting not using the brackets? Ive heard people say some double-sided tape on the PSU works a treat...anyone confirm this or offer a better option?
> 
> Im pretty excited to be able to finally join this club...after being a long time stalker haha
> 
> Cheers


There's only one way to install the radiator but you can mount the block in several directions. If you mount the block with the hoses facing the memory sticks then be aware that the hoses can possibly touch the memory stick if the block is not placed far enough towards the I/O shield.

If you really want the SSD on the front panel then why not drill a couple of small holes? Consider it lighter than stock....
Do you not have enough room for the drive cage?


----------



## undret

Hi,
First post here. Been lurking around silently for a few weeks. This weekend I built:
Node 304 white
Asus Maximus VI Impact ROG
i7-4770K
Corsair h90 where existing 140mm rear chassis fan operates in pull mode after the radiator (corsair 140mm fan currently not used).
Silverstone strider ST550F-G + short cable kit.
Samsung EVO 240, 250GB
Seagate Barracuda 2TB
8GB Micron 1600MHz standard memory, borrowed until 16GB Corsair Vengeance Red 2400MHz CL10 comes in stock.

Not yet purchased, but will most probably:
Fujitsu P27T-7, white (or light grey)
Bluetooth apple keyboard V3
Logitech bluetooth mouse T631
Some medium graphics card, like Asus GeForce 760 (not of high prio). The build deserves a graphics card... it does not feel complete without it. I mean, the chassis designer put so much effort making sure a graphics card should be able to fit, it is my responsibility to follow up on it.

The computer will primarily be used to process photo/image/video creation, editing and playback. Run Adobe CS programs, and the like. Some mapping software (for GPS etc). A bit of programming, and app development.
Then office duties and surfing, of course. Video and music. Occasional limited gaming.

Windows 7 installed to SSD (of course), user data on Seagate.

I choose that mobo because it appears to be an awesome board, even for non-gamer.

It is very important it LOOKS GOOD and is reasonably silent there on a shelf. Its small size allows it to be easily re-positioned, if needed.
I had carefully planned the build, doing some dry-runs. And then the build itself took just half a day....
Double checked the cabling.... *drum roll* Power on! Leds flash, fans swirl, pump on, status codes, and there is the BIOS screen in the blink of an eye! All hardware recognized.
Some moment!
USB with Windows 7 installed perfectly.

It was a joy to build. I loved every minute of it. Cable management left to do.









I will carefully monitor the cooling and see if I need to make any re-arrangements of fan there.


----------



## GoldenTree

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> Hi,
> First post here. Been lurking around silently for a few weeks. This weekend I built:
> Node 304 white
> Asus Maximus VI Impact ROG
> i7-4770K
> Corsair h90 where existing 140mm rear chassis fan operates in pull mode after the radiator (corsair 140mm fan currently not used).
> Silverstone strider ST550F-G + short cable kit.
> Samsung EVO 240, 250GB
> Seagate Barracuda 2TB
> 8GB Micron 1600MHz standard memory, borrowed until 16GB Corsair Vengeance Red 2400MHz CL10 comes in stock.
> 
> Not yet purchased, but will most probably:
> Fujitsu P27T-7, white (or light grey)
> Bluetooth apple keyboard V3
> Logitech bluetooth mouse T631
> Some medium graphics card, like Asus GeForce 760 (not of high prio). The build deserves a graphics card... it does not feel complete without it. I mean, the chassis designer put so much effort making sure a graphics card should be able to fit, it is my responsibility to follow up on it.
> 
> The computer will primarily be used to process photo/image/video creation, editing and playback. Run Adobe CS programs, and the like. Some mapping software (for GPS etc). A bit of programming, and app development.
> Then office duties and surfing, of course. Video and music. Occasional limited gaming.
> 
> Windows 7 installed to SSD (of course), user data on Seagate.
> 
> I choose that mobo because it appears to be an awesome board, even for non-gamer.
> 
> It is very important it LOOKS GOOD and is reasonably silent there on a shelf. Its small size allows it to be easily re-positioned, if needed.
> I had carefully planned the build, doing some dry-runs. And then the build itself took just half a day....
> Double checked the cabling.... *drum roll* Power on! Leds flash, fans swirl, pump on, status codes, and there is the BIOS screen in the blink of an eye! All hardware recognized.
> Some moment!
> USB with Windows 7 installed perfectly.
> 
> It was a joy to build. I loved every minute of it. Cable management left to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will carefully monitor the cooling and see if I need to make any re-arrangements of fan there.






Why, no pic yet ? The build sounds amazing


----------



## Dementiy

Hi, also 1st post)

I'm building now my system based node 304 and have couple of questions:

1. Does Corsair H90 fit in case without obstruct PCI-E slot? Mobo is Asus Z87I-PRO. Is there any known issues?
2. Regarding PSU - does anybody have bequiet! Stright Power E9 700W PSU - will it be fit with Sapphire Radeon 7990? PSU not modular, 160 in lenght. GPU is 305mm in lenght.

P.S. Excuse me for English, it's not my native language.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dementiy*
> 
> Hi, also 1st post)
> 
> I'm building now my system based node 304 and have couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Does Corsair H90 fit in case without obstruct PCI-E slot? Mobo is Asus Z87I-PRO. Is there any known issues?
> 2. Regarding PSU - does anybody have bequiet! Stright Power E9 700W PSU - will it be fit with Sapphire Radeon 7990? PSU not modular, 160 in lenght. GPU is 305mm in lenght.
> 
> P.S. Excuse me for English, it's not my native language.


1. i think you can get the answer by backreading a bit. it will have very small clearance between the pcie slot/graphics card and the radiator.

2. i think it will fit, specially this PSU is non modular? according to pics.


----------



## Caleo

Well, I got my Coolermaster TX3 today. It's a pretty tight fit in a push configuration (exhausting towards the rear 140mm fan), the fan is *very* close to the sata/power connectors on the drives - good thing I have right angle plugs!

Temps max around 70c @ 4.2ghz (i5 3570K); that might seem high but take into consideration the fact that my rig is nearly silent (loudest thing in it is the whirr of the HDD platters).

Overall, very happy with this rig!


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> If you really want the SSD on the front panel then why not drill a couple of small holes? Consider it lighter than stock....
> Do you not have enough room for the drive cage?


Mainly i would just prefer to keep the case pretty open inside to maximize airflow straight through. Itll be one of those things ill have to see how it goes when i do the build.


----------



## Funky B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> Mainly i would just prefer to keep the case pretty open inside to maximize airflow straight through. Itll be one of those things ill have to see how it goes when i do the build.


If you mount a single drive cage over the power cord you can get great airflow on the drives and through the case. I have pics somewhere in this thread or you can check out my build here


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> If you mount a single drive cage over the power cord you can get great airflow on the drives and through the case. I have pics somewhere in this thread or you can check out my build here


that was what i was considering as an easy fix - i see youve got an ssd on the outside of the bracket....is it viable that 2 ssd's and 2 hdd's could be mounted on the one bracket this way?


----------



## LongThumb

Had my rig a while now and loving it.

Took me longer than usual to build it and I still didn't properly cable manage it which I'll get round to doing at some point.

One thing I will suggest is don't get Be-quiet Shadow Wings if you plan on using a H60 or the like. Pain in my arse that was.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongThumb*
> 
> One thing I will suggest is don't get Be-quiet Shadow Wings if you plan on using a H60 or the like. Pain in my arse that was.


Because those fans have an unusual mounting system?


----------



## LongThumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Because those fans have an unusual mounting system?


Yes, I had to use long screws and their push pin thingys.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caleo*


Sweet you are added.

temps seem about right for a 3570k at 4.2. Thats about what mine ran before I delidded it. now with my fans silent at 4.2 it doesn't go above 60 on the hottest core.

I wouldn't worry about it. but just keep in mind if you have the card and the cpu working instead of just the cpu, those temps will be even higher.

What voltage are you sending to it? Are you using one of the auto overclock profiles?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Funky B*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> Mainly i would just prefer to keep the case pretty open inside to maximize airflow straight through. Itll be one of those things ill have to see how it goes when i do the build.
> 
> 
> 
> If you mount a single drive cage over the power cord you can get great airflow on the drives and through the case. I have pics somewhere in this thread or you can check out my build here
Click to expand...

Funky is right this is your best bet just try not to put anything right in front of the fans. if they get obstructed, flow suffers pretty bad. I have my hard drive way out of the way as well.

Off Topic, nice YJ!


----------



## Funky B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> that was what i was considering as an easy fix - i see youve got an ssd on the outside of the bracket....is it viable that 2 ssd's and 2 hdd's could be mounted on the one bracket this way?


Yes, I have two 3.5" drive on the inside of the bracket.


----------



## Funky B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Off Topic, nice YJ!


Thanks, it's my "other" build


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Funky B*
> 
> Thanks, it's my "other" build


I feel ya. I had a '93 all suped up. 33's, axles/gears, sound system, I could go on and on and on. was stolen right about a year ago.

Now the project is a 2001 cherokee.


----------



## GZJR

can i join too?


----------



## Dyaems

isnt that 660ti abit expensive?


----------



## GZJR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> isnt that 660ti abit expensive?


there are a few brand new ones on ebay that are a bit cheaper.


----------



## WiSK

Better to get a 760 than a 660ti isn't it?


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GZJR*
> 
> 
> can i join too?


Sorry i can not spoiler (not on a pc) but you can join with just a pic ? if so can i do that too


----------



## GZJR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Better to get a 760 than a 660ti isn't it?


http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-video-card-03gp42666kr
really think that might be the way to go. price is much better


----------



## GoldenTree

My build that will be in the works in a bit, with this can I join ?

Link to build just in case: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/GoldenTree/saved/2BHu


----------



## Caleo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> 
> 
> My build that will be in the works in a bit, with this can I join ?
> 
> Link to build just in case: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/GoldenTree/saved/2BHu


Wow, you're really willing to pay $70+ to change the fans? The fans that come with this thing aren't that bad...


----------



## GZJR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> 
> 
> My build that will be in the works in a bit, with this can I join ?
> 
> Link to build just in case: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/GoldenTree/saved/2BHu


ive heard those mother boards are beast. i think youre gonna love it.

as for the fans. wish they made them in black and cheaper would be nice.


----------



## GoldenTree

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caleo*
> 
> Wow, you're really willing to pay $70+ to change the fans? The fans that come with this thing aren't that bad...





Well I was thinking about it and if I can afford the fans when I want to build it I will get them but for now I will leave them on because I would like the the red, black and brown color scheme


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GZJR*
> 
> ive heard those mother boards are beast. i think youre gonna love it.
> 
> as for the fans. wish they made them in black and cheaper would be nice.





Yeah I heard also and with it I will try oc'ing and everything it where and it has everything I would want on it









Edit: also I would keep the stock fans if there was a cooler that I can find for a nice price that would look nice, suggestions anyone ?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GZJR*
> 
> 
> can i join too?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> 
> 
> My build that will be in the works in a bit, with this can I join ?
> 
> Link to build just in case: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/GoldenTree/saved/2BHu


Yes I will add you guys as soon as you get me a picture of your cases.









Rigs look good, you will be very happy.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Yes I will add you guys as soon as you get me a picture of your cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigs look good, you will be very happy.


Alrighty expect a pic near black friday or boxing week then or if there are any sales (Canada's sale stuff suck if our dollar is stronk black friday it will be nice for me)


----------



## undret

GoldenTree wrote:
> Why, no pic yet ? The build sounds amazing biggrin.gif



First, repeating the parts list of what you can see in the pictures from my earlier post:
Case: Node 304 white
Mobo: Asus Maximus VI Impact ROG
CPU: i7-4770K
CPU Cooling: Corsair h90 (but not using the bundled fan)
PSU: Silverstone strider ST550F-G + short cable kit.
SSD: Samsung EVO 240, 250GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB
RAM: Noname 1-stick 8GB Micron 1600MHz



In the beginning, there was a white case...



Motherboard mounted with CPU on. No way to access the underside of the board after putting it in place, so I had it assembled with expansion cards, and the cooler backplate.



Cooling added. I choose to orient the pump this way to keep the hoses at the right, away from memory modules.



RAM, PSU and some cabling added. The short cabling kit of Silverstone used. Nonetheless, it quickly gets messy.



SSD + HDD. I liked the backets. Mounting the disks like this made them a bit too far apart to be able to use the smallest power cable. I will revise this assemby


All in! No cable management yet. I will do that once I get the graphics card (Asus Radeon R9 280X which is out of stock everywhere).



Blending nicely in.

TODO:
Graphics card: Asus Radeon R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 3GB
RAM: 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro Red DDR3 PC19200/2400MHz CL10, replacing the temporary one now used.
Managing the cabling

Monitor temps and review the fan setup for cooling.

NOTE:
Because of bright areas, the darker interior of the case gets lower exposure in the photoes sometimes and is not very visible.


----------



## izaka

After long waiting, finally got my node 304 white. Just got my new Media Server done.
What I put together :

CPU : Intel i3-4340
MB : Asus H87I-Plus
RAM : ADATA DDR3 1600 4GBx2
HDD : WD RED 3TBx6
Heatsink : Thermalright AXP-100
PSU : Cooler Master G450M








Really LOVE this awesome design Case


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *izaka*
> 
> After long waiting, finally got my node 304 white. Just got my new Media Server done.
> What I put together :
> 
> CPU : Intel i3-4340
> MB : Asus H87I-Plus
> RAM : ADATA DDR3 1600 4GBx2
> HDD : WD RED 3TBx6
> Heatsink : Thermalright AXP-100
> PSU : Cooler Master G450M
> 
> [Pics omitted]
> 
> Really LOVE this awesome design Case


Absolutely, and I loved working with the 304..







Looks awesome there with your max HDD install occupying all brackets.

Comparing our builds, it shows the versatility of this little case. Mine focuses on computing power, yours on storage capacity.

The little case that could.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *izaka*


Looks good guys. You are added, its good to see that white list finally getting some attention.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Anyone have 2 hdd cages filled with 3.5. Wondering how the airflow is for the cpu. Looking to do 4x 3.5 hdd


----------



## kelchm

*NAS Build*
Black Node 304
ASRock FM2A85X-ITX
AMD A8-6500
16GB (2x 8GB) Crucial ULP 1.35V
1x Samsung 830 - 64GB
6x Toshiba (Hitachi) - 3TB 7200RPM

This is still very much a work in progress, please excuse the mess. I'm desperate to find a replacement for the awful stock cooler, anyone else running the FM2A85X-ITX in the Node 304 and able to offer a suggestion?


----------



## bobsaget

Cute curly sata cables


----------



## kelchm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Cute curly sata cables


It seemed like a good idea before I did it. After seeing this it's pretty clear that wasn't the right way to go:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *izaka*


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelchm*


You are added as well, welcome to the thread and to OCN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> Anyone have 2 hdd cages filled with 3.5. Wondering how the airflow is for the cpu. Looking to do 4x 3.5 hdd


Its going to block the airflow off pretty bad with that many. Check out that picture right above. those pretty much eliminate all airflow, maybe you could do a few bigger drives (4tb) in the first cage? how much space do you need?


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *izaka*
> 
> After long waiting, finally got my node 304 white. Just got my new Media Server done.
> What I put together :
> 
> CPU : Intel i3-4340
> MB : Asus H87I-Plus
> RAM : ADATA DDR3 1600 4GBx2
> HDD : WD RED 3TBx6
> Heatsink : Thermalright AXP-100
> PSU : Cooler Master G450M
> 
> Really LOVE this awesome design Case


how is that axp-100 working out for you?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *izaka*
> 
> After long waiting, finally got my node 304 white. Just got my new Media Server done.
> What I put together :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU : Intel i3-4340
> MB : Asus H87I-Plus
> RAM : ADATA DDR3 1600 4GBx2
> HDD : WD RED 3TBx6
> Heatsink : Thermalright AXP-100
> PSU : Cooler Master G450M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really LOVE this awesome design Case


Nice build. How's the cpu cooler holding up and what are the temps on the HDD's?


----------



## GoldenTree

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> GoldenTree wrote:
> > Why, no pic yet ? The build sounds amazing biggrin.gif
> 
> 
> 
> First, repeating the parts list of what you can see in the pictures from my earlier post:
> Case: Node 304 white
> Mobo: Asus Maximus VI Impact ROG
> CPU: i7-4770K
> CPU Cooling: Corsair h90 (but not using the bundled fan)
> PSU: Silverstone strider ST550F-G + short cable kit.
> SSD: Samsung EVO 240, 250GB
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB
> RAM: Noname 1-stick 8GB Micron 1600MHz
> 
> 
> 
> In the beginning, there was a white case...
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard mounted with CPU on. No way to access the underside of the board after putting it in place, so I had it assembled with expansion cards, and the cooler backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling added. I choose to orient the pump this way to keep the hoses at the right, away from memory modules.
> 
> 
> 
> RAM, PSU and some cabling added. The short cabling kit of Silverstone used. Nonetheless, it quickly gets messy.
> 
> 
> 
> SSD + HDD. I liked the backets. Mounting the disks like this made them a bit too far apart to be able to use the smallest power cable. I will revise this assemby
> 
> 
> All in! No cable management yet. I will do that once I get the graphics card (Asus Radeon R9 280X which is out of stock everywhere).
> 
> 
> 
> Blending nicely in.
> 
> TODO:
> Graphics card: Asus Radeon R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 3GB
> RAM: 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro Red DDR3 PC19200/2400MHz CL10, replacing the temporary one now used.
> Managing the cabling
> 
> Monitor temps and review the fan setup for cooling.
> 
> NOTE:
> Because of bright areas, the darker interior of the case gets lower exposure in the photoes sometimes and is not very visible.






Wow really nice can't wait for that cable management update


----------



## GoldenTree

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *izaka*
> 
> After long waiting, finally got my node 304 white. Just got my new Media Server done.
> What I put together :
> 
> CPU : Intel i3-4340
> MB : Asus H87I-Plus
> RAM : ADATA DDR3 1600 4GBx2
> HDD : WD RED 3TBx6
> Heatsink : Thermalright AXP-100
> PSU : Cooler Master G450M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really LOVE this awesome design Case


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelchm*
> 
> *NAS Build*
> Black Node 304
> ASRock FM2A85X-ITX
> AMD A8-6500
> 16GB (2x 8GB) Crucial ULP 1.35V
> 1x Samsung 830 - 64GB
> 6x Toshiba (Hitachi) - 3TB 7200RPM
> 
> This is still very much a work in progress, please excuse the mess. I'm desperate to find a replacement for the awful stock cooler, anyone else running the FM2A85X-ITX in the Node 304 and able to offer a suggestion?






Wow you guys are really filling those cases


----------



## spice003

mine came in today


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003*


Sweet, you are added as well. What's in it?


----------



## spice003

its empty for now, next week i'll order a 1155 itx mobo and just transfer my current ring in to it, dont see the point of upgrading right, i'm gonna wait for steam roller to come out and see how it compares to what intel is offering and go from there. the parts on the floor are from a rocketfish case that i will be using for a 24/7 storage/ streaming server.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003*
> 
> its empty for now, next week i'll order a 1155 itx mobo and just transfer my current ring in to it, dont see the point of upgrading right, i'm gonna wait for steam roller to come out and see how it compares to what intel is offering and go from there. the parts on the floor are from a rocketfish case that i will be using for a 24/7 storage/ streaming server.


Cool sounds like a plan.


----------



## izaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice build. How's the cpu cooler holding up and what are the temps on the HDD's?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> how is that axp-100 working out for you?


My Room temperature is around 25˚C.

*Fan controller on H*
CPU IDLE


CPU LOADED


HDD NOT ACTUALLY AFFECTED


*Fan controller on L*
CPU IDLE


CPU LOADED


HDD NOT ACTUALLY AFFECTED


So, basically turned the switch from H to L only raised around 2˚C on CPU and 1˚C on HDD.


----------



## codemeister

What are people's opinions about a graphics card with a blower vs acx? Would it help to put some ducting around the edge to make sure that the fans on the acx are directed to the filter in the side of the case? Do the fans on the acx blow onto the card or away?


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Hey guys finally got my system up and running - add me.




sorry for the bad quality - ill take a few more once im back from holidays and i have put the short cable kit in it (its a mess at the mo)


----------



## Rowlett

Got an ASUS GeForce GTX 660 Ti DirectCU OC (general/casual gamer) in my case with the Fractal Design Newton R3 600W in there (165cm PSU) removing the psu bracket and using Velcro to secure it. problem is velcro's so good got to be careful how hard i pull if i need to ever get the psu out again! it aint moving! lol

Will upload some pics once my H90 CPU Cooler arrives and it fits (hopefully!)


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*


Sweet you are added








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codemeister*
> 
> What are people's opinions about a graphics card with a blower vs acx? Would it help to put some ducting around the edge to make sure that the fans on the acx are directed to the filter in the side of the case? Do the fans on the acx blow onto the card or away?


The blower is always louder. but it does exhaust its heat out side of the case, which with a smaller case like the node is nice. Anything that is not a blower style card will usually just let the heat flow where it flows. My card exhausts heat where ever it can so pretty much anywhere around the card.

It does get things a bit warm in the case, I notice my processor temps go up slightly but its nothing to worrying if you have the rear fan pulling heat out of the back of the case.

I don't think I would ever buy a blower card. Too much noise for me. The node has plenty of breathing room for any card you put in it.


----------



## ninong

finally got the h90, ii had to learn the hard way. took me about an hour to chip off the plastic back plate so that it would fit on the p8z77-i

before with fanless noctua c12p-se14 (fan won't fit w/ drive cages)



to h90 (intake) & arctic f9 fans (exhaust)



sorry for the crappy phone cam pics


----------



## JMatzelle303

Logitech 3D Pro joystick the most under rated joystick ever made!


----------



## ninong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> Logitech 3D Pro joystick the most under rated joystick ever made!


yeah..i've had it since my socket 939 days. still works great with windows 8.1


----------



## .theMetal

very nice setup ninong


----------



## ninong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> very nice setup ninong


thanks


----------



## JMatzelle303

My build pics should be coming shortly. just waiting to get my led to change out short ax760 sleeved cables and all


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninong*
> 
> finally got the h90, ii had to learn the hard way. took me about an hour to chip off the plastic back plate so that it would fit on the p8z77-i
> 
> before with fanless noctua c12p-se14 (fan won't fit w/ drive cages)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to h90 (intake) & arctic f9 fans (exhaust)
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the crappy phone cam pics


Nice build, I hear you on that stupid backplate had trim mine also for same mobo. Surprised Asetek hasn't caught more flack for trying and failing to use the same one for 3 different sockets. Also have a c12p-se14 that I never installed same reason.


----------



## Vowels

I'm considering downsizing from my Prodigy to a Node 304. I'm having doubts that my NH-D14 will fit though. Anyone know how it'll fit? Worst case, I'll switch out for an AIO water cooler or a smaller air cooler like a Havik 120.

The more I look at this case, the more I want it


----------



## eatnooM

Have had my build done for a while, but since my phone didn't feel like syncing my pics, I didn't feel like posting. But now I've gotten around to it, woo!




Rather terrible pics, but I tried a nice safe build, so I doubt anyone was hanging out for evidence that the parts I chose fit. Still, can provide more if anyone's curious.

Anyway, loving the case - having come from a Coolermaster CM690 filled with crappy cheap fans, I'm loving the quiet. When the HDD isn't going, at least.

Settled on upgrade these parts; newly-purchased in bold:

*CPU*: Core i5 4670K
*CPU Coole*r : Noctua NH-U12S
*Mobo*: Asus Z87I-Pro
*RAM*: Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB
Storage: Samsung 830 Series 256GB + old noisy HDD grr
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 460
PSU: Corsair TX650v2


----------



## ninong

solid build eatnooM. is the hard drive the one that is generating noise?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Nice build, I hear you on that stupid backplate had trim mine also for same mobo. Surprised Asetek hasn't caught more flack for trying and failing to use the same one for 3 different sockets. Also have a c12p-se14 that I never installed same reason.


yeah, i even thought of using the noctua's backplate instead at one point. it should work but i'm not too sure about the mounting pressure


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatnooM*


Nice you are on the list


----------



## eatnooM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninong*
> 
> solid build eatnooM. is the hard drive the one that is generating noise?


Thanks! Definitely the HDD - old Hitachi Deskstar I've had for years. Just seems to be noisy while seeking.


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

This case is $55 @ Newegg right now.

I'm not sure how often it goes on sale, but this seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## GZJR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> This case is $55 @ Newegg right now.
> 
> I'm not sure how often it goes on sale, but this seems like a good deal to me.


Just ordered mine a few hours ago. Seemed like an awesome deal me
Shipping was free to


----------



## Funky B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> GoldenTree wrote:
> > Why, no pic yet ? The build sounds amazing biggrin.gif
> 
> 
> 
> First, repeating the parts list of what you can see in the pictures from my earlier post:
> Case: Node 304 white
> Mobo: Asus Maximus VI Impact ROG
> CPU: i7-4770K
> CPU Cooling: Corsair h90 (but not using the bundled fan)
> PSU: Silverstone strider ST550F-G + short cable kit.
> SSD: Samsung EVO 240, 250GB
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB
> RAM: Noname 1-stick 8GB Micron 1600MHz
> 
> 
> 
> All in! No cable management yet. I will do that once I get the graphics card (Asus Radeon R9 280X which is out of stock everywhere).
> 
> Blending nicely in.
> 
> TODO:
> Graphics card: Asus Radeon R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 3GB
> RAM: 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro Red DDR3 PC19200/2400MHz CL10, replacing the temporary one now used.
> Managing the cabling
> 
> Monitor temps and review the fan setup for cooling.
> 
> NOTE:
> Because of bright areas, the darker interior of the case gets lower exposure in the photoes sometimes and is not very visible.


When you get the video you'll have a very powerful mini-ITX system!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *izaka*
> 
> After long waiting, finally got my node 304 white. Just got my new Media Server done.
> What I put together :
> 
> CPU : Intel i3-4340
> MB : Asus H87I-Plus
> RAM : ADATA DDR3 1600 4GBx2
> HDD : WD RED 3TBx6
> Heatsink : Thermalright AXP-100
> PSU : Cooler Master G450M
> 
> 
> 
> Really LOVE this awesome design Case


Great pics and media server!

Nice white builds to both of you!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vowels*
> 
> I'm considering downsizing from my Prodigy to a Node 304. I'm having doubts that my NH-D14 will fit though. Anyone know how it'll fit? Worst case, I'll switch out for an AIO water cooler or a smaller air cooler like a Havik 120.
> 
> The more I look at this case, the more I want it


if you have a motherboard where the cpu socket is located at the center (z77/z87 asus itx mobos, evga stinger), or located far from the pcie slot (z87e-itx) installing a d14 wont hit anything, maybe except the HDD cage. you can view the pics section and there are users who were able to fit a D14/phanteks TC14 inside their node 304.


----------



## Startide

Looking for some advice on my build. I am pretty happy with it, but I am seeing some high temps and way too much noise (video card).

CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K
Video: EVGA GTX 560
HD1: Samsung 840 256GB
HD2: Samsung 840 500GB
Motherboard: ASrock Z77E-ITX
CPU Fan: Noctua NH-U12S
Case Fan (Rear): Noctua NF-A14
Case Fan (Front): Noctua NF-A9x14 x2
Power Supply: Silverstone Strider ST60F 600W
Case: Node 304 - Black
OS: Windows 7 Pro x64
Memory: Samsung (nothing special) 2x8GB
Cables: Silverstone PP05 Short Cable Set
Random bits: Corsair H80i (would like to use it, but not sure of the fit)

CPU temps are hanging out 82-118F while playing WoW (ultra/high settings). GPU is hanging out at 158-185F while under load. This causes the GPU fans to go from a typical 1620RPM to 3390RPM which is were they typically stay while playing. Interior of the case stays pretty cool, it is just the GPU causing me issues (and headaches).

I want to replace the video card, not sure where to look for that yet ($250 range).

I bought Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600, but the motherboard doesn't seem to like it.

Any ideas for a decent, yet quiet video card to maybe use in this thing?

Thanks


----------



## bobsaget

I improved my cable management but it's not perfect. Idk how you guys have such tidy builds


----------



## undret

Talking about cooling, it would be interesting to know how many of you stick to the provided case fans with your Node 304, or replaced them.
Why?

I kept mine, only to replace if needed. I have the rear fan sitting in pull behind a Corsair H90 radiator. And at a prime95 30minute test at max performance level, core temps maxed at 122 F, with fan control in middle pos.

Eventually, I will connect them to the motherboard, though.


----------



## JMatzelle303

I love the case now I ripped out the front audio and usb 3 since I don't need them and bam now I got amazing cable management


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> Talking about cooling, it would be interesting to know how many of you stick to the provided case fans with your Node 304, or replaced them.
> Why?


I actually HAD to replace the rear fan. The HR02 wouldn't fit with a standard 25mm fan, so I installed a scythe slipstream slim. As for the front fans, BeQuiet makes silent and efficient fans so why not?


----------



## undret

Ok, thanks.
Do you still use the case fan controller?
Was it also for PWM capability? My motherboard has no PWM for chassis fans, only CPU.

I may replace mine if I can get better ones, of course. By that I mean better performance for less noise.


----------



## ninong

i replaced the front fans with arctic f9 exhaust fans (intake is corsair h90). they can be loud at max (2000rpm) but not louder than my graphics card when gaming, the included fan controller works great with the arctic fans pretty much silent at the lower 2 settings


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I find the case fans pretty good already. Sadly, the loudest thing in my case is the intel stock cpu fan, since I have no GPU right now


----------



## GZJR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I improved my cable management but it's not perfect. Idk how you guys have such tidy builds


I'll have to look but I have a link to an awesome site for sleeving. Might just want make your own. That's what I'm gonna do.

edit:
http://en.mdpc-x.com/
thats the site


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninong*
> 
> i replaced the front fans with arctic f9 exhaust fans (intake is corsair h90). they can be loud at max (2000rpm) but not louder than my graphics card when gaming, the included fan controller works great with the arctic fans pretty much silent at the lower 2 settings


Ah, interesting. I also have a H90, and very impressed with it when I Prime95-ed with fan control set to medium. I have the radiator mounted on the back of the existing rear fan, with all fans connected to the case controller. Simplest possible setup so far.

So you reversed the airflow of the case then??


----------



## tigim101

thinking about getting an h55 or h60, but still not sure if its worth getting one at all since i cant overclock my xeon e3 1230 v2. But it seems like the only cooler that will fit my gigabyte h77 wifi board and my gskill ripjaws. Do you guys remove the stock white fractal fan and just use the Rad and the included 120mm fan, or do you use both fans?


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> thinking about getting an h55 or h60, but still not sure if its worth getting one at all since i cant overclock my xeon e3 1230 v2. But it seems like the only cooler that will fit my gigabyte h77 wifi board and my gskill ripjaws. Do you guys remove the stock white fractal fan and just use the Rad and the included 120mm fan, or do you use both fans?


What about something like a Coolermaster TX3 (or similar 92mm fan)? It appears that your board has the same CPU location as my Asus board and the TX3 fits fine. (Leaving the PCI lane clear for a GPU.) If you're worried about the RAM being in the way, you can just place the fan on the other side of the cooler.


----------



## tigim101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> What about something like a Coolermaster TX3 (or similar 92mm fan)? It appears that your board has the same CPU location as my Asus board and the TX3 fits fine. (Leaving the PCI lane clear for a GPU.) If you're worried about the RAM being in the way, you can just place the fan on the other side of the cooler.


May I ask what Asus Board you have? Looks like a nice cheap cooler. I dont have the stock cooler on my xeon right now, I have an Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 Plus, but I idle at 43 C and go to 80 C + after 5 minutes of prime 95. Havent tried reseating it, but it BARELY fit, im pretty sure the plastic pins are rubbing against my gpu and memory.


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> May I ask what Asus Board you have? Looks like a nice cheap cooler. I dont have the stock cooler on my xeon right now, I have an Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 Plus, but I idle at 43 C and go to 80 C + after 5 minutes of prime 95. Havent tried reseating it, but it BARELY fit, im pretty sure the plastic pins are rubbing against my gpu and memory.


This one. The TX3 dropped my i5-3470 temp. by about 10C while running at lower speeds compared to stock Intel one.


----------



## ninong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> Ah, interesting. I also have a H90, and very impressed with it when I Prime95-ed with fan control set to medium. I have the radiator mounted on the back of the existing rear fan, with all fans connected to the case controller. Simplest possible setup so far.
> 
> So you reversed the airflow of the case then??


yup, i also removed the front air filter and slapped a magnetic 140mm filter in the back. shaved about 2 degrees at load for the cpu and 1-2 degrees in vrm temps.


----------



## Soyouz

Hey guys!
First of all I would like to thank every body who contributed by posting in this thread. So far it was so helpfull in order to choose every component of my futur PC.
I have chosen like many of you the Seasonic G650 in order to fit the longest possible GC in the node but found out that this PSU is not available in Russia... (out of stock for weeks, even months).

I have found the M12II-650 Bronze which looks like almost as G Series for cables but what about the noise of the PSU compared to the G650? The Node will be used mostly as HTPC so silence will be appreciated. Later I would like to install a GTX770 or 780.
What could be the alternative to the G650 ?


----------



## bobsaget

Hey Soyouz,

As many people on this thread i'm using a Seasonic G550. It's not dead silent unfortunately, the fan has a distinctive motor noise and there is also some coil whine when the system is on load. It's not very noisy, but it's perceptible by ear. Compared to the rest of my rig, it's the noisiest component, the rest of my setup being extremely silent, if not soundless. I have no idea about the M12II. However remember that noise is very relative and depends on your own level of acceptance.

There are a lot of possibilities concerning the PSU, once you remove the rear bracket that holds it. By doing that you should avoid carrying the rig around though.


----------



## Sandrew

*Add me*, please! NB: This was my first build!

*Initial build:*
Case: Fractal Design Node 304
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670K
Motherboard: ASRock Z78E-ITX
Memory: Crucial DDR3 1600mhz 8GB (2x4GB) low profile
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
HDD: None
PSU: Corsair CX 750M

*To be added:*
GPU: AMD Radeon R9-290X (reference)
CPU Cooling: [TBD. Suggestions welcome.]

*Imgur Gallery* (more pics and descriptions):


http://imgur.com/9Bzbq




Spoiler: A few pics:


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sandrew*


You are added, looks like a solid build









Welcome to the forum, to the thread, and to the addiction of building computers.


----------



## Rowlett

my H90 should be here sometime this week (replacing the Noctua DH-D14 - so wish it fit with HDD's) but got a question noticed most ppl put the H90 in as intake (like corsair recommend) but are you changing the front fans to exhaust? if not hows everyone with H90 got there's setup.

Edit: oh also are you using the existing back fan with the H90?


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowlett*
> 
> my H90 should be here sometime this week (replacing the Noctua DH-D14 - so wish it fit with HDD's) but got a question noticed most ppl put the H90 in as intake (like corsair recommend) but are you changing the front fans to exhaust? if not hows everyone with H90 got there's setup.
> 
> Edit: oh also are you using the existing back fan with the H90?


I've got an X40 which basically the same Asetek and run it as an exhaust. Original fan had a bit of a whine so replaced with a Noctua 140 PWM, only thing I hear now is a tiny bit of pump noise. Front fans are Noctua 92x14mm PWMs also, excellent temps


----------



## Rowlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> I've got an X40 which basically the same Asetek and run it as an exhaust. Original fan had a bit of a whine so replaced with a Noctua 140 PWM, only thing I hear now is a tiny bit of pump noise. Front fans are Noctua 92x14mm PWMs also, excellent temps


ok cool thanks for the info!


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

I received my Node 304 and she is currently up and running. As expected, my non-modular PSU was hard to install and the cable management is really poor. Up to this point, the temperatures are really similar to my Prodigy so I'm happy with that.

I do have a question. I noticed that the front case fans do not turn on until the fan controller is set to High. Is that normal?


----------



## GZJR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> I do have a question. I noticed that the front case fans do not turn on until the fan controller is set to High. Is that normal?


i would think they would run all the time no matter of the settings


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> I received my Node 304 and she is currently up and running. As expected, my non-modular PSU was hard to install and the cable management is really poor. Up to this point, the temperatures are really similar to my Prodigy so I'm happy with that.
> 
> I do have a question. I noticed that the front case fans do not turn on until the fan controller is set to High. Is that normal?


I had one that was a bit lazy starting on low, but they should start on all settings


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> I had one that was a bit lazy starting on low, but they should start on all settings


Thank you for the reply.

I'll check the connections on the front fans tomorrow when I do some cable management. Maybe they are a little loose?


----------



## GZJR

i would assume so.


----------



## bobsaget

You might have inversed the molex connector.. At 12v it would run at 5v, maybe that is why the medium and low setting do not work.


----------



## Soyouz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Hey Soyouz,
> 
> As many people on this thread i'm using a Seasonic G550. It's not dead silent unfortunately, the fan has a distinctive motor noise and there is also some coil whine when the system is on load. It's not very noisy, but it's perceptible by ear. Compared to the rest of my rig, it's the noisiest component, the rest of my setup being extremely silent, if not soundless. I have no idea about the M12II. However remember that noise is very relative and depends on your own level of acceptance.
> 
> There are a lot of possibilities concerning the PSU, once you remove the rear bracket that holds it. By doing that you should avoid carrying the rig around though.


thanks for your answer. I dont expect it to be dead silent, at least not like a turbofan jet engine (my old ASUS G1S laptop). I finally ordered everything with a M12II, reviews where not bad at all

MB: ASUS H87I-PLUS
FAN: Noctua NH-U12S
PSU: 650W SeaSonic SS-650AM (M12II-650 Bronze)
CPU: Intel Core i5 - 4670S OEM
RAM 8Gb DDR-III 1600MHz Corsair XMS3 (CMX4GX3M1A1600C9)
HD: 1Tb SATA-III Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 (ST1000DM003)

In the beginning the main use will be as HTPC with a lot of post treatment, than I will evolve it to a gaming set up.


----------



## .theMetal

So I put a Silverstone ST55F-G in the rig today.

There is less room in my case now that before







I have to shorten the cables. I had some custom short cables for my last power supply and I didn't dare try to use them, but it saved so much space.

I am going to grab a soldering iron and do it right.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I am going to grab a soldering iron and do it right.


Soldering risks arcing if any of the joints are accidentally cold soldered. Better method is to make your own cables by crimping new pins. Quick as well, you can have all 24 wires done in under an hour.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I am going to grab a soldering iron and do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> Soldering risks arcing if any of the joints are accidentally cold soldered. Better method is to make your own cables by crimping new pins. Quick as well, you can have all 24 wires done in under an hour.
Click to expand...

hmm ok will take in account for that. Thanks wisk.


----------



## GZJR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Soldering risks arcing if any of the joints are accidentally cold soldered. Better method is to make your own cables by crimping new pins. Quick as well, you can have all 24 wires done in under an hour.


always a better option.









o and the case came today


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GZJR*


Sweet you are added.


----------



## ninong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Sweet you are added.


sorry for being n00b but whats all the 'adding' thing about?


----------



## sempai66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninong*
> 
> sorry for being n00b but whats all the 'adding' thing about?


a highly exclusive membership, reserved only for the most deserving and noble of men -


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



those who own a Node 304 (list is on the first post of this thread)


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Sweet you are added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for being n00b but whats all the 'adding' thing about?
Click to expand...

You, my friend are standing directly in the middle of the Official Owners Club. If you go back to the verrrryyy first post and scroll down a bit you will see a spreadsheet list of everyone who has posted a picture of their node in the thread. That is just me confirming that I added them to the list when they put up their picture.


----------



## ninong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> You, my friend are standing directly in the middle of the Official Owners Club. If you go back to the verrrryyy first post and scroll down a bit you will see a spreadsheet list of everyone who has posted a picture of their node in the thread. That is just me confirming that I added them to the list when they put up their picture.


my bad, i just went straight to the last page. can i join then?







here's mine from the previous pages

http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/1820#post_21058032

*Add me*


----------



## kelchm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelchm*


Got some new SATA cables. Still not entirely happy with it. Might try a few 6" cables as well.



Still haven't decided on a cooler. Finding something nice that is workable with the FM2A85X-ITX is kind of a nightmare.


----------



## Dyaems

what sata cable is that? is that the orico ultra slim sata cables? i doubt it is available in our country, but i still want to know if i am not correct!


----------



## kelchm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> what sata cable is that? is that the orico ultra slim sata cables? i doubt it is available in our country, but i still want to know if i am not correct!


Coboc Model SC-SATA3-10-LL-SL 10" SATA III 6Gb/s Data Cable w/Latch,Silver


----------



## GZJR

any know if you can pull the blades out of the stock fans so then can be painted?


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> I've got an X40 which basically the same Asetek and run it as an exhaust. Original fan had a bit of a whine so replaced with a Noctua 140 PWM, only thing I hear now is a tiny bit of pump noise. Front fans are Noctua 92x14mm PWMs also, excellent temps


Sounds excellent!

How are you controlling your fans? Does your mobo support PWM for chassis fans?

I am a bit in doubt how I should improve my fan setup to be on par with the rest of my Node. To repeat, I am feeding the original case fans from the three step control switch. Then the H90 pump is attached to CPU fan header. On my mobo (Maximus VI Impact), only the CPU fan connector supports PWM (but the pump is not), while the three chassis fans are DC controlled (even though the headers are 4-pin with the fourth pin permanently set to +5V, which I have no idea why).

I have no problems right now, actually.

At least, I will attach all case fans to the mobo.


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowlett*
> 
> my H90 should be here sometime this week (replacing the Noctua DH-D14 - so wish it fit with HDD's) but got a question noticed most ppl put the H90 in as intake (like corsair recommend) but are you changing the front fans to exhaust? if not hows everyone with H90 got there's setup.
> 
> Edit: oh also are you using the existing back fan with the H90?


I went for the simplest possible for a start where I still am: All existing case fans unchanged, set on medium speed with chassis controller, rear fan as exhaust between the case and radiator.
CPU/core temp well in safe zone, even under load, for me.


I would recommend you to try that for a start, do a temp test, and then change more if you need.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninong*
> 
> *Add me*


Sweet you are added. I could have sworn I had already, but maybe I'm losing my stuff.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> Sounds excellent!
> 
> How are you controlling your fans? Does your mobo support PWM for chassis fans?
> 
> I am a bit in doubt how I should improve my fan setup to be on par with the rest of my Node. To repeat, I am feeding the original case fans from the three step control switch. Then the H90 pump is attached to CPU fan header. On my mobo (Maximus VI Impact), only the CPU fan connector supports PWM (but the pump is not), while the three chassis fans are DC controlled (even though the headers are 4-pin with the fourth pin permanently set to +5V, which I have no idea why).
> 
> I have no problems right now, actually.
> 
> At least, I will attach all case fans to the mobo.


I am running the front fans from the mobo(P8Z77 I deluxe) chassis PWM connector, programmed with ASUS FanXpert utility(chassis not programmable in as wide of a range as CPU, low end is 40%), the rear fan is PWM controlled thru the X40 software and connector. Typical running RPMs, rear at ~500RPM, fronts at ~1000 RPM. I removed the Fractal fan switch, as this also removes a bit of unnecessary clutter.


----------



## .theMetal

I actually did too frack, I took out the fan controller. my front fans are just run off the power supply. if they are supposed to be loud, I must be def from years of heavy metal.


----------



## M125

So, I recently shoehorned an R9 290X inside my Node 304. With the stock heatsink, the R9 290X runs ridiculously hot and is not exactly quiet in "quiet mode."

I have a ton of ideas on how to keep the R9 290X cool and quiet, just not sure if any combination of components would fit and/or provide adequate cooling and acoustic performance. I'm OK with no OC on the R9 290X, and a light OC (4.2GHz) on the 4770K so long as the system runs sufficiently cool (90C max) and quiet under say ~90% load. Quiet is probably my number one concern.

The setup I have now has a Corsair H90 on the rear, cooling the 4770K. Maximus VI Impact. Seasonic G550. One SSD.

In short, I'm looking to assist the R9 290X with either a closed loop water cooler like *this.*

Or an aftermarket heatsink like _*this.*_

The CLC requires that I remove the H90 and find some other way to cool the 4770K. With this route I see these options:
- Front 92mm Dual Radiator CLC for 4770K (cannot find, low performance)
- Mounting the R9 290X fan/radiator across the rear case mounting and fitting a sizable air cooler on the 4770K (potentially low performance on the R9 290X)
- Finding a way to mount the (Asetek-built) H90 on the R9 290X, and mounting fan external to the case; air cooled 4770k

The aftermarket heatsink route would allow me to keep my H90, but may be to thick or too long for the Node 304. That specific cooler also dumps heat into an already cramped case, where a blower type is ideal for an ITX chassis. (my older dual fan 7950 had no problem in the 304, however)

Any insight to the above would be appreciated.

As another question: does anyone have any experience with acquiring something like an aftermarket heatsink from the likes of Sapphire and mounting it on a reference card? Say you had a reference 7970 and you wanted a Sapphire Toxic heatsink from a reference-PCB 7970 Toxic. Is there any way to source the heatsink either directly from the manufacturer or from a third party (besides eBay)? This might be another way to go once aftermarket heatsinks become available.

p.s. - Sorry for the book.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So, I recently shoehorned an R9 290X inside my Node 304. With the stock heatsink, the R9 290X runs ridiculously hot and is not exactly quiet in "quiet mode."
> 
> I have a ton of ideas on how to keep the R9 290X cool and quiet, just not sure if any combination of components would fit and/or provide adequate cooling and acoustic performance. I'm OK with no OC on the R9 290X, and a light OC (4.2GHz) on the 4770K so long as the system runs sufficiently cool (90C max) and quiet under say ~90% load. Quiet is probably my number one concern.
> 
> The setup I have now has a Corsair H90 on the rear, cooling the 4770K. Maximus VI Impact. Seasonic G550. One SSD.
> 
> In short, I'm looking to assist the R9 290X with either a closed loop water cooler like *this.*
> 
> Or an aftermarket heatsink like _*this.*_
> 
> The CLC requires that I remove the H90 and find some other way to cool the 4770K. With this route I see these options:
> - Front 92mm Dual Radiator CLC for 4770K (cannot find, low performance)
> - Mounting the R9 290X fan/radiator across the rear case mounting and fitting a sizable air cooler on the 4770K (potentially low performance on the R9 290X)
> - Finding a way to mount the (Asetek-built) H90 on the R9 290X, and mounting fan external to the case; air cooled 4770k
> 
> The aftermarket heatsink route would allow me to keep my H90, but may be to thick or too long for the Node 304. That specific cooler also dumps heat into an already cramped case, where a blower type is ideal for an ITX chassis. (my older dual fan 7950 had no problem in the 304, however)
> 
> Any insight to the above would be appreciated.
> 
> As another question: does anyone have any experience with acquiring something like an aftermarket heatsink from the likes of Sapphire and mounting it on a reference card? Say you had a reference 7970 and you wanted a Sapphire Toxic heatsink from a reference-PCB 7970 Toxic. Is there any way to source the heatsink either directly from the manufacturer or from a third party (besides eBay)? This might be another way to go once aftermarket heatsinks become available.
> 
> p.s. - Sorry for the book.


Ok so first off, the accellero extreme III will probably not fit into the node. you have two slots to work with, and from what I understand its more like three full slots after its installed.

I know the Hybrid is past 2, its more like 2.5 slots. It will be a close fit if it does. But I think it doesnt stick out that far for the whole length of the card so the widest might fit right into the area where the grate and filter are on the side of the case allowing you to do a bit of modding to make it work. But I am not %100 sure on this.

It would be pretty nice though, I hear it works wonders on graphics cards. I don't think it catching the warm air off the processor's heatsink would be too big of a deal, but it will heat it up a bit.

Your best bet might be to put together a small custom loop.


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

Not the prettiest but it works. I think I'll ask "Santa" for a modular PSU for Christmas. I replaced the rear 140mm fan with a 120mm fan and managed to fit three drives on just one bracket. (With some help of black tape.







)


----------



## spice003

so i just measured the wattage my pc uses while playing BF3 which is around 215WATT so would you guys recommend a 450w psu or should i get a 550w in case i get a better gpu/ cpu in the future


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> So, I recently shoehorned an R9 290X inside my Node 304. With the stock heatsink, the R9 290X runs ridiculously hot and is not exactly quiet in "quiet mode."
> 
> I have a ton of ideas on how to keep the R9 290X cool and quiet, just not sure if any combination of components would fit and/or provide adequate cooling and acoustic performance. I'm OK with no OC on the R9 290X, and a light OC (4.2GHz) on the 4770K so long as the system runs sufficiently cool (90C max) and quiet under say ~90% load. Quiet is probably my number one concern.
> 
> The setup I have now has a Corsair H90 on the rear, cooling the 4770K. Maximus VI Impact. Seasonic G550. One SSD.
> [cut]


That is a powerful setup you have got there. What temps to you experience in your system in idle, moderate, heavy load? Have you been able to measure your system wattage? Sorry, I can't give that much of advice to your specific questions, but it would be very interesting to read your numbers there.
I have a comparable setup to you (CPU, cooling, mobo, another type of PSU but same power), and is looking at the new R9 series of cards. Right now, most brands are out of stock here. I was considering the 290x, and the 280X Toxic of Sapphire (a real beast). But I suspected they may come at a high noise and temp price, so to speak, so I am zooming in on the modest Asus 280X Top.


----------



## Soyouz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003*
> 
> so i just measured the wattage my pc uses while playing BF3 which is around 215WATT so would you guys recommend a 450w psu or should i get a 550w in case i get a better gpu/ cpu in the future


It depends on the PSU efficiency. If it is an over 95% efficiency at the load, 450 can be enough


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003*
> 
> so i just measured the wattage my pc uses while playing BF3 which is around 215WATT so would you guys recommend a 450w psu or should i get a 550w in case i get a better gpu/ cpu in the future


Since you can put only one graphics card in the case, then 450W is fine. Only if you have very very high CPU overclock, or dual-chip GPU like the GTX 690 then you might need more.

Always check how many amps the PSU can deliver on the 12V line(s). For example for a Titan and an overclocked i7 you'd want at least 35 amps.

Here's a list of recommended power supplies http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soyouz*
> 
> It depends on the PSU efficiency. If it is an over 95% efficiency at the load, 450 can be enough


I think you've misunderstood what efficiency means. A PSU that is rated for 450W can deliver 450W to the PC components regardless of efficiency.

If a 450W PSU is 90% efficient then it will pull 500W from the wall socket to do that. If it's 80% efficient then it will pull 562W.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*


You are on the list


----------



## spice003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Since you can put only one graphics card in the case, then 450W is fine. Only if you have very very high CPU overclock, or dual-chip GPU like the GTX 690 then you might need more.
> 
> Always check how many amps the PSU can deliver on the 12V line(s). For example for a Titan and an overclocked i7 you'd want at least 35 amps.
> 
> Here's a list of recommended power supplies http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies
> I think you've misunderstood what efficiency means. A PSU that is rated for 450W can deliver 450W to the PC components regardless of efficiency.
> 
> If a 450W PSU is 90% efficient then it will pull 500W from the wall socket to do that. If it's 80% efficient then it will pull 562W.


i was thinking of getting this one 450w http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139053, the 550w is $10 more not sure which i should get.


----------



## mikex921

say hello to your newest node 304 owner! just received it yesterday. ive been following along for about a month now and have read every page of this thread! glad to be apart of the club haha. i have one question i cant seem to find the answer to:

i want to buy this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816111177&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-RAID+Enclosure+%2f+Subsystems-_-N82E16816111177&gclid=COnQr9LWwboCFejm7Aod1k0ArQ

and put 4 3TB hard drives in it. now according to my research i need a motherboard with port multiplier support. as the mITX boards only have on pcie slot for the gpu i cant use something like this:
http://www.datoptic.com/ec/dual-esata-pci-express-x1-lanes-support-port-multiplier-compatible-with-mac-windows-and-linux-422.html

but i have also found things like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Adapter-Support-Multiplier-Patent-Pending/dp/B005DCCMII

which im highly skeptical about.

anyways does anyone have any advice of how i can achieve having this large "server" of 12TB and be able to utilize every MB of it on an mITX board?

edit: this is my board at the moment:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157311


----------



## PcZac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikex921*
> 
> i want to buy this:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816111177&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-RAID+Enclosure+%2f+Subsystems-_-N82E16816111177&gclid=COnQr9LWwboCFejm7Aod1k0ArQ


That uses a eSATA cable to connect it to a pc, this motherboard is mITX and has an eSATA port on the back, it should work no problems with nothing extra.

ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132039&Tpk=asus%20impact

EDIT: Actually a large number of ITX boards seem to have eSATA ports on the back. There is 16 on Newegg.


----------



## mikex921

i need lga 1155 :/ maybe its time to upgrade i just want to save my funds for my water cooling set up


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> That is a powerful setup you have got there. What temps to you experience in your system in idle, moderate, heavy load? Have you been able to measure your system wattage? Sorry, I can't give that much of advice to your specific questions, but it would be very interesting to read your numbers there.
> I have a comparable setup to you (CPU, cooling, mobo, another type of PSU but same power), and is looking at the new R9 series of cards. Right now, most brands are out of stock here. I was considering the 290x, and the 280X Toxic of Sapphire (a real beast). But I suspected they may come at a high noise and temp price, so to speak, so I am zooming in on the modest Asus 280X Top.


I'd stay away from the reference-cooled R9 290X if you are going to be putting it in a Node 304.

The 290X and 4770K are both at stock clocks. In a room with an ambient of 19°C (its cold here), the 4770K runs at a max of 62°C with a Corsair H90 (no AVX), 86°C with AVX2 (Arctic MX-4). Not great, but Haswell runs hot. The 290X stays at 95°C under load (Furmark/BOINC/BF4), and a max of 40% fan speed. The clocks are constantly dropping from 1000MHz to <900 MHz to keep it cool.









Power consumption at the wall fluctuates between 300-320W full load on both the 4770K and R9 290X. That means only around 200-220W for the R9 290X. The 7970 GHz consumed comparable or more wattage, so yeah, the reference cooler is really, really bad. Either wait for aftermarket R9 290X cooling, watercool, or get the 280X and wait until 20nm card come out. They've pushed 28nm too far in my opinion. Its due time for <=20nm.


----------



## M125

That said, how does the GTX 780 perform acoustically with the stock cooler in the Node 304? I know a blower-type card in the 304 is ideal, but has anyone experimented with something like a dual fan 780 ACX in a Node 304? My older dual fan Sapphire Flex HD 7950 dumped the heat inside the case, but the 4770K did not seem affected much in it's temperature readings, nor did the case seem hot around the card. The heat has to go somewhere, I guess...


----------



## mikex921

so my board has esata if you click the link. does that mean this will work? i was told it needs port multiplier support and i dont see anything about that in the board specs


----------



## PcZac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikex921*
> 
> so my board has esata if you click the link. does that mean this will work? i was told it needs port multiplier support and i dont see anything about that in the board specs


I cannot find much information about motherboards that support port multiplier on their eSATA ports, I would contact ASUS and other motherboard manufacturers to see if anyone supports it.


----------



## spice003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikex921*
> 
> so my board has esata if you click the link. does that mean this will work? i was told it needs port multiplier support and i dont see anything about that in the board specs


 i found this about your board

Quote:


> I just received this response from AsRock-for the benefit of future Googlers:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> eSATA on back of mainobard only support one device per port. Does not support multiplier port at same time.
> 
> It would've been nice to know which controller it uses, but good to know.


http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2278941

so i guess it doesnt support it.


----------



## mikex921

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> I cannot find much information about motherboards that support port multiplier on their eSATA ports, I would contact ASUS and other motherboard manufacturers to see if anyone supports it.


how do people normally use equipment like this? haha with a pcie card im assuming?


----------



## PcZac

As far as I know, not all RAID Enclosures require port multiplier, maybe look at other options?


----------



## mikex921

Any recommendations for such options?


----------



## PcZac

I'd ask the storage part of the forum, I haven't used any RAID Enclosures, but I'm sure there's a lot of options that just use USB 3.0 or eSATA without port multiplier, those both are plenty fast enough to deal with multiple HDDs.


----------



## mikex921

thank you kindly sir! ill see what else i can find. as for my node, i love it







will be posting pics of it and then my build once that gets under way!


----------



## lilcris86

Hello World, I am a new member to Overclockers and have been a frequent reader for some time now, I decided to become a member due to Node 304 Owners Club.

I have a question, and I am sure its been asked before. so I apologize in advance. I just purchased a Node 304, in the market for a Z87 motherboard with clearance for a coolermaster hyper 212 evo and 6-7 sata ports to fill the Node with HDs .

From what I read from previous posts, there are only a few MBs that have clearance for the CM Hyper 212 evo.

I great appreciate any info that could get pointed in the right direction.

Thanks!


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilcris86*
> 
> Hello World, I am a new member to Overclockers and have been a frequent reader for some time now, I decided to become a member due to Node 304 Owners Club.
> 
> I have a question, and I am sure its been asked before. so I apologize in advance. I just purchased a Node 304, in the market for a Z87 motherboard with clearance for a coolermaster hyper 212 evo and 6-7 sata ports to fill the Node with HDs .
> 
> From what I read from previous posts, there are only a few MBs that have clearance for the CM Hyper 212 evo.
> 
> I great appreciate any info that could get pointed in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks!


More or less any motherboard where the cpu socket is not next to the pci slot, Like asrock z87-itx, evga z87 stinger, ASUS Z87I-DELUXE, ans asus maximus impact.


----------



## Leg3ndary

Hey Node Owners. I'm looking for some info on part compatibility. I did a search and saw a lot of people using a Seasonic G series. I've purchased a X series which appears to be the same size @ 160mm long. I've seen that power supplies of this length can interfere with a full size video card. I'm looking at the Asus 760, 2 fan direct cool version. It looks like this combo works. The closest combo on here I found was a 780 with the G series. Based on the Vortex review the front of the power supply starts at 180mm from the back of the case, so at 218 mm long it would expect to overlap the PSU by roughly 40mm. This would leave just enough power connectors visible at the end of the card. MB connectors, 2x 8 pin (one cpu one gpu) and 3x 6pin connectors. Can anyone confirm that this has worked for them?

The second item, has anyone actually cut a slot optical drive into this anywhere? Someone mentioned it very early on the thread, but I haven't seen this done, no google results. Space looks limited behind the front cover being fed either from the top or side, and that would reduce the air inlet. The other option I think would be parallel to the side, in the top, on the side opposite the GPU.

Thanks, hopefully I'll be getting one soon.


----------



## PcZac

If you decide to take a risk on the power supply length, and it doesn't fit, you can removed the power supply bracket in the case for more room. But you would need to drill some new holes or use some tape or something to get the power supply to stay in place.


----------



## Okt00

Add me!

Still working on the cable management, I'm hoping to shorten the motherboard power cables and use some clips on top of the power supply to keep everything neat. SSD is just stuffed in there, however it seems to be pretty snug. Waiting on the processor, memory, and video card. H80i is just waiting for the horsepower. The Maximus Impact sure is a pretty board, and heavy!

I really like the open support rails at the top of the case, I was able to hide the front fan power leads along with the dual 8pin 12v leads for the GPU. I Think it's going to work really well when I get a non-ref 290x in there!

Also it's a *BLACK* one, I just stuck some white vinyl wrap over it so I don't scratch anything while I am in and out of the case over the next couple months.

Now for some shots with the ol' cellphone.


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> I'd stay away from the reference-cooled R9 290X if you are going to be putting it in a Node 304.
> 
> The 290X and 4770K are both at stock clocks. In a room with an ambient of 19°C (its cold here), the 4770K runs at a max of 62°C with a Corsair H90 (no AVX), 86°C with AVX2 (Arctic MX-4). Not great, but Haswell runs hot. The 290X stays at 95°C under load (Furmark/BOINC/BF4), and a max of 40% fan speed. The clocks are constantly dropping from 1000MHz to <900 MHz to keep it cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power consumption at the wall fluctuates between 300-320W full load on both the 4770K and R9 290X. That means only around 200-220W for the R9 290X. The 7970 GHz consumed comparable or more wattage, so yeah, the reference cooler is really, really bad. Either wait for aftermarket R9 290X cooling, watercool, or get the 280X and wait until 20nm card come out. They've pushed 28nm too far in my opinion. Its due time for <=20nm.


Thanks! I will stay away from the 290X at the moment, I have heard about the reference cooler elsewhere as well. The 290 hype is unbelievable here. That needs to settle a bit too. While the 280X is on top of my list, recent drops in price of on 770 cards and other 7970 cards make them interesting. The 780 is also down, but I am not so keen on such a spending.

I was into gaming a bit for about 10 years ago, but eventually, I lost interest because it felt mostly like... toy.
But now.. I will give it a new chance.







Hence, I am making a cautious re-entry with the Asus 280X Top in mind. And the supplier I chose has a 60-day return policy.

It would be interesting to hear from someone who has a 770/780 card in their Node? How is it working for you?

Please post any solutions to your issues, as it would be interesting to read.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okt00*


You are on the list now.







I thought at first you had painted the front.


----------



## Leg3ndary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> If you decide to take a risk on the power supply length, and it doesn't fit, you can removed the power supply bracket in the case for more room. But you would need to drill some new holes or use some tape or something to get the power supply to stay in place.


I did see someone mention that that could be relocated. Photos are fuzzy. Is the bracket riveted or screwed down?

I did find a full size asus 760 installed on post 1140 which looked like the overlap is what I expected and I won't be blocking the modular ports I need. So I believe the PSU + GPU will all work out and I'll go ahead. I plan to do some purchasing on black friday. I'll have an update after that.


----------



## Machiyariko

*Add Me*

Hello everyone. I just recently built a new system in this fine case. I'm still working on doing custom length sleeved PSU cables but I figured I might as well use it in the meantime so I threw it together.

Here are a few of the pictures with some measurements for the 7990.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Machiyariko*


Added









Thats a lot horsepower stuffed in there.


----------



## kynky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kynky*
> 
> Well I have built the Node!
> 
> *Case - Fractal Design Node 304*
> 
> *Case Fans - Noctua NF-A15 PWM + 2x Noctua NF-A9x14*
> Using Motherboard Chassis Fan Headers
> 
> *Motherboard - Asus Maximus VI Impact*
> 
> *CPU - Intel i7 4771*
> Turbo @ 39 39 39 39
> 
> *CPU Cooler - Noctua NH-U12S*
> 
> *RAM - G Skill F3-2400C10D-16GTX*
> 16GB TridentX, 2x 8GB PC3-19200 DDR3 2400MHz, 10-12-12-31-2N
> XMP @ 2400Mhz
> 
> *GPU - AsusGTX780-DC2OC-3GD5*
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II 3GB GDDR5, 287 x 147.3 x 40.6 mm
> 
> *PSU - Seasonic SS-650RM*
> 
> *Storage - Samsung 840 Series Pro 512GB*
> Attached to the front of the case using velcro
> 
> *OS - Microsoft Windows 8 Pro 64 bit OEM*
> UEFI Install
> 
> *Monitor - Asus VG248QE*
> 24", 1080p, [email protected], 1ms g2g, matt, 72% NTSC, TN
> 
> *Keyboard - Filco Majestouch-2 Tenkeyless Tactile Action UK*
> Cherry MX Brown
> 
> *Mouse - Roccat Kone XTD*
> 
> *Photos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Windows Experience Index*
> 8.1 - Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4771 CPU @ 3.50GHz
> 8.2 - Memory (RAM) 16.0 GB
> 8.2 - Graphics NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
> 8.2 - Gaming graphics 10848 MB Total available graphics memory
> 8.2 - Primary hard disk 53GB Free (79GB Total)


Have had a few messages asking how the build is doing, well I've had it a month, very impressed.

It's small enough that it doesn't get noticed in the living room, the entire thing is extremly quiet considering the power, the noctuas are great and the airflow even more so.
I went for the asus 780gtx directcu II OC because I thought it had the best cooling for a 780 (I was looking for quietness primarily), after I ordered it was worried that the fan design on the graphics card would be a bad match for this case, friends of mine said I would be building an oven. The Reference fan design for a 780/titan is a blower, I read that this was noisy compared to directcu II technology, but the benefit is that it exhausts all of the hot air directly out of the case, I think the reference design is great for SLI. Essentialy the fan design is a cooltech fan over the gpu near the video ports and a radial fan on the the side opposite them.

Below is an image showing the 3 fans previously described:
http://www.bjorn3d.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/dust-proof-fan-340x254.jpg

From my perspective the cooltech fan behaves a bit like a blower (but a lot quieter), exhausting heat directly out of the case, but by design it is not as good as a dedicated blower and there is hot air that is pushed into the case aswell, also the radial fan is blowing hot air into the case as it is helping dissipate heat from the insane heatpipes originating from the gpu. Obviously the heat inside the case will be higher than if I had used a dedicated blower. I wanted to offset this by using the best air cooling inside the case that I could get.

I originally looked at getting a noctua d14, but from reading it seemed I might need todo some modding to get it to fit the asus impact mobo, so I went with the noctua u12s which is amazing, this also allowed me to get ram with huge heatsinks (gskill tridentx) (although that probably doesnt make too much difference). Also I replaced the original case fans with noctua fans (using the rubber screw things to reduce noise), removed the case fan controller, and connected all fans to the motherboard. All this allowed me to get amazing airflow. After doing some basic maths it seemed I would have negative air pressure, but then I realised I didn't take into account the graphics casrd fans, these are directly sucking in air from the outside, redoing the maths this meant I went from slight negative air pressure to positive air pressure.

The postive air pressure means that I shouldn't get dust coming in from places that they shouldn't and the the fan intakes have dust filters, and apparantly the graphics card fans have a dust proof design.

The thing that I think is the best thing about the node is that the graphics card sucks cold air directly from the outside, rather than warm air already inside many larger cases.

So with thatr said I have great airflow, especially since my SSD isn't in the drive cages, I dont have any drive cages installed. This meant I could install the SSD on top of the PSU or at the front of the case, I went for the latter, which I think is a great choice. My cabling could be better, but I don't think it is that bad.

So as I thought I might have designed an oven, I ordered a 4771 (non overclockable cpu), this would stop me from being tempted to overclock it, as it is basically impossible.

I have mainly been playing arma3 wasteland on ultra over the last month , no crashes or issues, after finishing a session for a few hours tonight I get the following results:
max temp when gpu was 100% was 58C,
max CPU temp is 42C
Stayed quiet.

Well I have now purchased a blue yeti for in game commentary, it never picks up fan noises but it is very good.
I admit the motherboard I purchased is an overkill for the cpu i bought, I just wanted the best motherboard.
I should have got a 4770K instead of a 4771, i was worried I would have no OC potential due to potential heat problems, but I think I have loads of OC headroom.
The asus graphics card I got has a lot of OC potential too, I didn't buy it for that, just for the quietness, the evga acx sc has a higher stock clock, but I believe if you push them both to the max you will get similar performance (hoping the asus will be the quieter one too).

I have not tried overclocking the graphics card yet, maybe it will be something I will do later, also next year if i need it (which I probably wont) I may upgrade the cpu to an overclockable one.

I am quite interested in buying a new monitor next year with the nvidia gysnc technology, but the monitor I have is really good, so I probably shouldn't.

All I can say really, is that the Fractal Node 304 is an awesome tiny machine, the design is top class, I think it is better than Ncase M1 (considering the graphics card arrangement). The prodigy I think is too big.

Thanks for all your help, I couldn't of designed and built this without reading all the posts in this thread .


----------



## PcZac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leg3ndary*
> 
> I did see someone mention that that could be relocated. Photos are fuzzy. Is the bracket riveted or screwed down?
> 
> I did find a full size asus 760 installed on post 1140 which looked like the overlap is what I expected and I won't be blocking the modular ports I need. So I believe the PSU + GPU will all work out and I'll go ahead. I plan to do some purchasing on black friday. I'll have an update after that.




Looks like it's screwed in from the bottom of the case.


----------



## undret

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kynky*
> 
> Have had a few messages asking how the build is doing, well I've had it a month, very impressed.
> 
> It's small enough that it doesn't get noticed in the living room, the entire thing is extremly quiet considering the power, the noctuas are great and the airflow even more so.
> I went for the asus 780gtx directcu II OC because I thought it had the best cooling for a 780 (I was looking for quietness primarily), after I ordered it was worried that the fan design on the graphics card would be a bad match for this case, friends of mine said I would be building an oven. The Reference fan design for a 780/titan is a blower, I read that this was noisy compared to directcu II technology, but the benefit is that it exhausts all of the hot air directly out of the case, I think the reference design is great for SLI. Essentialy the fan design is a cooltech fan over the gpu near the video ports and a radial fan on the the side opposite them.
> 
> Below is an image showing the 3 fans previously described:
> http://www.bjorn3d.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/dust-proof-fan-340x254.jpg
> 
> From my perspective the cooltech fan behaves a bit like a blower (but a lot quieter), exhausting heat directly out of the case, but by design it is not as good as a dedicated blower and there is hot air that is pushed into the case aswell, also the radial fan is blowing hot air into the case as it is helping dissipate heat from the insane heatpipes originating from the gpu. Obviously the heat inside the case will be higher than if I had used a dedicated blower. I wanted to offset this by using the best air cooling inside the case that I could get.
> 
> I originally looked at getting a noctua d14, but from reading it seemed I might need todo some modding to get it to fit the asus impact mobo, so I went with the noctua u12s which is amazing, this also allowed me to get ram with huge heatsinks (gskill tridentx) (although that probably doesnt make too much difference). Also I replaced the original case fans with noctua fans (using the rubber screw things to reduce noise), removed the case fan controller, and connected all fans to the motherboard. All this allowed me to get amazing airflow. After doing some basic maths it seemed I would have negative air pressure, but then I realised I didn't take into account the graphics casrd fans, these are directly sucking in air from the outside, redoing the maths this meant I went from slight negative air pressure to positive air pressure.
> 
> The postive air pressure means that I shouldn't get dust coming in from places that they shouldn't and the the fan intakes have dust filters, and apparantly the graphics card fans have a dust proof design.
> 
> The thing that I think is the best thing about the node is that the graphics card sucks cold air directly from the outside, rather than warm air already inside many larger cases.
> 
> So with thatr said I have great airflow, especially since my SSD isn't in the drive cages, I dont have any drive cages installed. This meant I could install the SSD on top of the PSU or at the front of the case, I went for the latter, which I think is a great choice. My cabling could be better, but I don't think it is that bad.
> 
> So as I thought I might have designed an oven, I ordered a 4771 (non overclockable cpu), this would stop me from being tempted to overclock it, as it is basically impossible.
> 
> I have mainly been playing arma3 wasteland on ultra over the last month , no crashes or issues, after finishing a session for a few hours tonight I get the following results:
> max temp when gpu was 100% was 58C,
> max CPU temp is 42C
> Stayed quiet.
> 
> Well I have now purchased a blue yeti for in game commentary, it never picks up fan noises but it is very good.
> I admit the motherboard I purchased is an overkill for the cpu i bought, I just wanted the best motherboard.
> I should have got a 4770K instead of a 4771, i was worried I would have no OC potential due to potential heat problems, but I think I have loads of OC headroom.
> The asus graphics card I got has a lot of OC potential too, I didn't buy it for that, just for the quietness, the evga acx sc has a higher stock clock, but I believe if you push them both to the max you will get similar performance (hoping the asus will be the quieter one too).
> 
> I have not tried overclocking the graphics card yet, maybe it will be something I will do later, also next year if i need it (which I probably wont) I may upgrade the cpu to an overclockable one.
> 
> I am quite interested in buying a new monitor next year with the nvidia gysnc technology, but the monitor I have is really good, so I probably shouldn't.
> 
> All I can say really, is that the Fractal Node 304 is an awesome tiny machine, the design is top class, I think it is better than Ncase M1 (considering the graphics card arrangement). The prodigy I think is too big.
> 
> Thanks for all your help, I couldn't of designed and built this without reading all the posts in this thread .






Thanks for sharing your thought around your system, it was interesting reading. I do have some questions, as I am facing similar questions as you have/had. I see you have prepared your cooling really carefully. Did you replace your chassis fans already from the start, or after you found that the supplied ones where insufficient for your system? Did you also experience too bad an airflow with disk mounted in the brackets?
I am yet to install a graphics card (impatiently waiting for the Asus 280X Top still completely sold out, or GeForce 770, or 780 if it gets further price drop in the coming weeks), and then I will need re-evaluate my current cooling setup.

The reason for your choice of CPU was quite fun to read. It is really hard to resist the O.C. temptation... :-D


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Well I will be joining this club as soon as I get the case. Moving up from a SG05. I have been trying to make the SG05 as best as I can and have to give up. I'm tired of trying to do all that cable management tricks to keep good airflow, tired of the 10.2 inch GPU limit, and its a nightmare to take apart. I was originally gonna get the SG08 but its $200 and from all my attempts to cool the SG05 down I have acquired a whole lot of noctua fans 2 92mm A14s, two fans from the NH-L12 and I accidentally ordered a 140mm fan instead of a 120mm. So it was instead of having most of the be sold on ebay I decided to buy the Black Node with a external ODD enclosure and be happy. Saves me around $130. I last piece for me to get if my 7870 back from RMA from Powercolor, AMD Beta drivers broke the card


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Leg3ndary*
> 
> I did see someone mention that that could be relocated. Photos are fuzzy. Is the bracket riveted or screwed down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's screwed in from the bottom of the case.
Click to expand...

The bracket is screwed in from the inside with 4 philips screws. super easy.

I didn't put mine back in even with the smaller power supply. I just used some 3m picture hanging strips to hold the power supply in place. they are like velcro, but more solid.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

I'm about to join the owners club, but I have a couple of questions. It's been years since my last build and I've never had a build smaller than a full ATX tower, but need to downsize with the new build.

The first round of parts should be on their way this week.

Case: Fractal Design Node 304 (Yay!)
PSU: Seasonic G-series 650w
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Impact
Processor: Intel 4770K
RAM: Crucial Ballistic LP 16GB (8x2)
SSD: Intel 530 Series 180GB
Storage: 2x WD 2TB Red Drives in RAID 1

And here is where the questions start. Initially I'll be using my current ATI 6850 while I decide on a replacement. I'm wanting to get an R9 290X, but with stock cooling it's much hotter than I will consider putting in this tiny box. I will not even attempt to put a custom loop in. It would be my first and I don't see that being a pleasant experience in a case this small. Arctic has a GPU cooler that looks like it would work well - the Arctic Accelero Hybrid. The pics of folks using a Corsair H90 on the rear vent give me hope. That radiator is 170x140x25 compared to the Arctic 150x120x52.8 (I'm assuming the 52.8mm is including the fan.) So will that fit? If not, would the radiator fit between the back of the case and the crossbar for the hard drive cages if I cut a hole for it in the top of the case? Or would I need to remove that too and work up another way to mount the drives? I do want to avoid an external mount if at all possible.

After those questions are answered then it becomes a question of how do I cool the CPU? I'm assuming that if the rad for the GPU fits on the rear vent then it would leave no room for a CPU cooler. If I cut a hole in the top of the case to mount the GPU rad, how much space do I have left under it for a CPU cooler?


----------



## SlyFox

Without modding the case or building a custom loop I don't see how you could cool your cpu. If you built a custom loop you could potentially run the gpu and cpu off one rad.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> Without modding the case or building a custom loop I don't see how you could cool your cpu. If you built a custom loop you could potentially run the gpu and cpu off one rad.


Yeah, the more I've looked at measurements and options, the more I'm leaning toward making a new vent at the top of the case. I could mount the radiator for the GPU cooler there and hopefully still have the clearance for something like a NH-C14 under it.

I'm not afraid of doing a case mod. I have a friend with plenty of experience and the tools to give me a vent in the top of the case and finish it off nicely. I just want the finished build to fit inside the case and not have a radiator and/or fan protruding from an otherwise sleek looking case.


----------



## PcZac

You can put a radiator in the front above the PSU, here's a completely water cooled Node 304 with 2 radiators.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

That's impressive, but a 290X wouldn't fit. He chose his video card for the build based on how much room he'd have to give up for the front radiator.


----------



## gdubc

No way you would get enough rad inside the case for a 290x and a cpu. A single rad could work, but it would need to be a 480 lol.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

I'm not trying to get enough rad in the case for a water cooling loop. I'm just trying to fit the radiator for the Arctic Accelero Hybrid and still have some sort of cooler on the CPU. I'll have the case sometime next week then I can start doing some of my own measurements.


----------



## Dyaems

isnt 290x has a blower-type cooler? so it would exhaust heat at the back of the case and not leave anything inside the node 304?

also max gpu thickness for the node 304 is around 2.5slots, but not all 2.5 slots will fit and might need to do some modding


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> isnt 290x has a blower-type cooler? so it would exhaust heat at the back of the case and not leave anything inside the node 304?
> 
> also max gpu thickness for the node 304 is around 2.5slots, but not all 2.5 slots will fit and might need to do some modding


It is a blower-type. I still don't like the 95C it operates at with the stock cooler or how noisy that fan is under load.

The size information is super helpful. 2.5 slots is closer to ~50mm so the 44mm of the Arctic cooler should be fine... hopefully. That thickness is the reason I ruled out a lot of the other aftermarket options.


----------



## .theMetal

I'm loving all the power that 290x packs and that price is amazing, but that power draw and heat is insane. I will stick with my cool running nvidia cards









But thats just me. not to say it won't work fine in the node. it will run really hot in any case you put it in. if anything the node is extremely forgiving to graphics cards. plenty of fresh air.


----------



## Rowlett

H90 and noctua fans came today!!! will post new pics once it's all rigged up... i've even got a Fractal Design Newton R3 Smart Modular Platinum 600W (165mm wide) and ASUS GeForce GTX 660 Direct Cu II 2 GB card and fit with room to spare! using the velcro trick! my only concern is someone posted on here earlier in the forum that you need to make sure your psu have contact with your case otherwise could cause damage? is this true? i've got the psu velcro'd down by two strips (either side of the air vent) and it won't budge but now isn't in direct contact with the case :-S


----------



## Funky B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okt00*
> 
> Add me!
> 
> Still working on the cable management, I'm hoping to shorten the motherboard power cables and use some clips on top of the power supply to keep everything neat. SSD is just stuffed in there, however it seems to be pretty snug. Waiting on the processor, memory, and video card. H80i is just waiting for the horsepower. The Maximus Impact sure is a pretty board, and heavy!
> 
> I really like the open support rails at the top of the case, I was able to hide the front fan power leads along with the dual 8pin 12v leads for the GPU. I Think it's going to work really well when I get a non-ref 290x in there!
> 
> Also it's a *BLACK* one, I just stuck some white vinyl wrap over it so I don't scratch anything while I am in and out of the case over the next couple months.
> 
> Now for some shots with the ol' cellphone.


Lookin' good


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> I'd stay away from the reference-cooled R9 290X if you are going to be putting it in a Node 304.
> 
> The 290X and 4770K are both at stock clocks. In a room with an ambient of 19°C (its cold here), the 4770K runs at a max of 62°C with a Corsair H90 (no AVX), 86°C with AVX2 (Arctic MX-4). Not great, but Haswell runs hot. The 290X stays at 95°C under load (Furmark/BOINC/BF4), and a max of 40% fan speed. The clocks are constantly dropping from 1000MHz to <900 MHz to keep it cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power consumption at the wall fluctuates between 300-320W full load on both the 4770K and R9 290X. That means only around 200-220W for the R9 290X. The 7970 GHz consumed comparable or more wattage, so yeah, the reference cooler is really, really bad. Either wait for aftermarket R9 290X cooling, watercool, or get the 280X and wait until 20nm card come out. They've pushed 28nm too far in my opinion. Its due time for <=20nm.


Have you had any progress on a solution to your heat problems? As more people are mentioning the 290X in this thread, I am really tempted to go for it IF there is a cooling solution that can fit the Node.
EDIT:
In tests I read now, it seems nominal with a temp of 94°C for 290/290X under load... which I could live with if the hot air is expelled from the case. 95°C is said as being highest temp, and before the cooling fan has reached the right speed, the card shows a performance drop.
But with noise levels at 57-60dB under load, while the 280X has 42dB... that's is a big NO-NO.

Of course, noise level depends on how you measure, but with the comparison... it is scary.

So it appears that noise level is a big issue, and maybe more so than temp. So an acceptable cooling needs to make considerable improvement here as well. But I guess these issues are not particular to the Node.

EDIT2: Maybe we can look forward to a DCII-type of cooler soon, or something like this (similar to what RoughNeckgeek is into):
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-290-review-benchmark,3659-19.html


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> EDIT2: Maybe we can look forward to a DCII-type of cooler soon, or something like this (similar to what RoughNeckgeek is into):
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-290-review-benchmark,3659-19.html


I'd prefer a fan system like that over a closed water cooler, but I haven't found any that test as effective as I want and still look like they would fit. The one used in that Tom's Hardware review is among the smallest that test acceptably and it's 54mm wide.


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> Have you had any progress on a solution to your heat problems? As more people are mentioning the 290X in this thread, I am really tempted to go for it IF there is a cooling solution that can fit the Node.
> EDIT:
> In tests I read now, it seems nominal with a temp of 94°C for 290/290X under load... which I could live with if the hot air is expelled from the case. 95°C is said as being highest temp, and before the cooling fan has reached the right speed, the card shows a performance drop.
> But with noise levels at 57-60dB under load, while the 280X has 42dB... that's is a big NO-NO.
> 
> Of course, noise level depends on how you measure, but with the comparison... it is scary.
> 
> So it appears that noise level is a big issue, and maybe more so than temp. So an acceptable cooling needs to make considerable improvement here as well. But I guess these issues are not particular to the Node.
> 
> EDIT2: Maybe we can look forward to a DCII-type of cooler soon, or something like this (similar to what RoughNeckgeek is into):
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-290-review-benchmark,3659-19.html


Looking at past aftermarket heatsinks for the 7970, I have a feeling we are going to be left by the roadside with respect to a quiet blower-type R9 290X/R9 290. There will probably*** be no aftermarket blowers for the R9 290X or R9 290; it's as if our "niche" of ITX cases does not exist and its (wrongly) assumed if you have such a high-end card, you'll have a spacious case with good airflow.

In terms of manufacturer, EVGA and HIS are the only two companies I know of who currently have better-than-reference blower type cards somewhere in their current-gen product stack, EVGA more so.

Picture related. Don't mind the cable mess, I was extracting the R9 290X for return/resale; considering GTX 780 with it's excellent reference blower or wait it out for a quiet aftermarket blower R9 290X (I'm not holding my breath).



***Unless we can do something about it. When I find the time, I'm thinking of petitioning Sapphire for a well-engineered blower type R9 290X. The reference heatsink should not have been released to market on these cards. R9 290 made this even more apparent. Almost 60 dB out of the box.


----------



## bobsaget

HIS does some good non reference blower cards


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> HIS does some good non reference blower cards


I was aware of the 7870 model blower, just not a 7950. Still, the 7950, non boost, at stock clocks and volts is an easy card to cool and well below 200W full load (_160W?_). Not much more power draw than a 7870 it seems. I'm guessing the higher wattage is probably why HIS never did a blower-type 7970 or 7970 GHz?

I'm hoping HIS can tame the R9 290X and it's 250W+ thermal envelope with a similar blower design. I still doubt that it is at the top of their list, however.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> I'm hoping HIS can tame the R9 290X and it's 250W+ thermal envelope with a similar blower design. I still doubt that it is at the top of their list, however.


I share your opinion, that is definitely sad









There are a lot of positive aspects regarding blower style vga coolers, especially for tiny itx builds.


----------



## malzmidx

How much room for watercooling is there in this case? Also what's the max size of a gpu?


----------



## bobsaget

There's almost no room for wc loops except AIO coolers. Maybe you could fit a 120mm rad + 2*92mm rad with some modding.

The case fits a HD 7990 easily but you also have to take your psu size / connectors location into account


----------



## RoughneckGeek

The only custom loop I've seen in this case was posted just upthread and it has a radiator in the front that reduces the length of video card that can be used.

The rear vent is large enough to handle the radiator on a Corsair H90 (just barely). I'm leaning towards a H60 on the CPU and the Arctic Accelero Hybrid on a 290X. That'd be two closed loop systems each with their own 152x120 radiator to play radiator tetris with.

The other option would be to go with a low profile air cooler on the CPU and the radiator for the Arctic Accelero Hybrid mounted to the top of the case. Either way, I'm going to be adding another vent to the case. I'm just not sure how much turbulence I'd have with a down-air cooler on the CPU and a radiator fan above it exhausting air through the top of the case.

EDIT: I feel like I'm spamming the thread, but I'm just excited about getting into this build and figuring out how to make it work.


----------



## Okt00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> The only custom loop I've seen in this case was posted just upthread and it has a radiator in the front that reduces the length of video card that can be used.
> 
> The rear vent is large enough to handle the radiator on a Corsair H90 (just barely). I'm leaning towards a H60 on the CPU and the Arctic Accelero Hybrid on a 290X. That'd be two closed loop systems each with their own 152x120 radiator to play radiator tetris with.
> 
> The other option would be to go with a low profile air cooler on the CPU and the radiator for the Arctic Accelero Hybrid mounted to the top of the case. Either way, I'm going to be adding another vent to the case. I'm just not sure how much turbulence I'd have with a down-air cooler on the CPU and a radiator fan above it exhausting air through the top of the case.
> 
> EDIT: I feel like I'm spamming the thread, but I'm just excited about getting into this build and figuring out how to make it work.


Interesting... the Arctic Accelero Hybrid looks like a fairly complete cooling solution. (Anyone have a link to a decent benchmark for the cooling on that one?) Once I get a GPU into the box I'm going to see how much room there is to play with adding a rad to the top of the case. I have an h80i in the back for the cpu, but I have lots of room above the PSU...


----------



## M125

I've seen stacked radiators used before, the second one runs hotter, but maybe it could work in the Node well enough with an H60 and the Hybrid there (say a 4770K and an R9 290X). Just have to find a way to mount "radiator-fan-radiator-fan."


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> Looking at past aftermarket heatsinks for the 7970, I have a feeling we are going to be left by the roadside with respect to a quiet blower-type R9 290X/R9 290. There will probably*** be no aftermarket blowers for the R9 290X or R9 290; it's as if our "niche" of ITX cases does not exist and its (wrongly) assumed if you have such a high-end card, you'll have a spacious case with good airflow.
> 
> In terms of manufacturer, EVGA and HIS are the only two companies I know of who currently have better-than-reference blower type cards somewhere in their current-gen product stack, EVGA more so.
> 
> Picture related. Don't mind the cable mess, I was extracting the R9 290X for return/resale; considering *GTX 780* with it's excellent reference blower or wait it out for a quiet aftermarket blower R9 290X (I'm not holding my breath).
> 
> 
> 
> ***Unless we can do something about it. When I find the time, I'm thinking of petitioning Sapphire for a well-engineered blower type R9 290X. The reference heatsink should not have been released to market on these cards. R9 290 made this even more apparent. Almost 60 dB out of the box.


I will most likely cancel the 280, skip 290 and go for a 780. That is the right thing to do.


----------



## kynky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thought around your system, it was interesting reading. I do have some questions, as I am facing similar questions as you have/had. I see you have prepared your cooling really carefully. Did you replace your chassis fans already from the start, or after you found that the supplied ones where insufficient for your system? Did you also experience too bad an airflow with disk mounted in the brackets?
> I am yet to install a graphics card (impatiently waiting for the Asus 280X Top still completely sold out, or GeForce 770, or 780 if it gets further price drop in the coming weeks), and then I will need re-evaluate my current cooling setup.
> 
> The reason for your choice of CPU was quite fun to read. It is really hard to resist the O.C. temptation... :-D


I replaced the chassis fans at the start, didn't even try them out, from reading all the posts in this thread it seemed replacing the case fans with noctuas would be more beneficial if I wanted greater airflow which wasn't loud. The paranoia with the potential heat issues I might of had, thought this was a good idea. I'm sure the supplied case fans are adequete for most people.

I never tried mounting the disks in the brackets, but my head told me that if I did, it must effect the airflow in some way, plus i thought attaching the ssd to front of case with velcro was a cool idea.

I didn't want togo down the watercooling route, so was aiming for the best air cooling I could think of that didnt require modding.

I think Nvidia (780GTX) is a good choice for graphics card if you want power with lower noise and lower temperature, but you do have to pay a premium for that (just my opinion though)


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kynky*
> 
> I replaced the chassis fans at the start, didn't even try them out, from reading all the posts in this thread it seemed replacing the case fans with noctuas would be more beneficial if I wanted greater airflow which wasn't loud. The paranoia with the potential heat issues I might of had, thought this was a good idea. I'm sure the supplied case fans are adequete for most people.
> 
> I never tried mounting the disks in the brackets, but my head told me that if I did, it must effect the airflow in some way, plus i thought attaching the ssd to front of case with velcro was a cool idea.
> 
> I didn't want togo down the watercooling route, so was aiming for the best air cooling I could think of that didnt require modding.
> 
> I think Nvidia (780GTX) is a good choice for graphics card if you want power with lower noise and lower temperature, but you do have to pay a premium for that (just my opinion though)


The ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 has seen price drops, and is furthermore on a campaign here until this weekend placing it well under the 290X price. Also, it is more capable to push around pixels on the 2560x1440 screen for a good time into the future, compared to the 280 that I have on order but which seems to continue to be out of stock for quite some time still.
If I remember your node correctly, you have an Impact main board and such an Asus, right? Did you have any issues getting it to fit?

But yes, there is quite a substantial price diff between the 280 and 780, nonetheless.
EDIT: Cancelled the 280X...


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> I've seen stacked radiators used before, the second one runs hotter, but maybe it could work in the Node well enough with an H60 and the Hybrid there (say a 4770K and an R9 290X). Just have to find a way to mount "radiator-fan-radiator-fan."


This guy has got something:





It seems that the CPU cooler is innermost..?

Those temps would be interesting to know.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Putting together my new computer. This is alot more enjoyable then the SG05


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> 
> 
> Putting together my new computer. This is alot more enjoyable then the SG05


You are added. That looks nice and roomy in there with that tiny power supply. I can imagine it being a lot easier to work with than your SG05 lol.

I see the motherboard stacked on two sets of headers? Is there a reason you did it that way?


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> You are added. That looks nice and roomy in there with that tiny power supply. I can imagine it being a lot easier to work with than your SG05 lol.
> 
> I see the motherboard stacked on two sets of headers? Is there a reason you did it that way?


do you mean how I have the fans connected?, I have the fans plugged in by a y splitter noctya provides with the fan and a molez adapter for the 140mm fan


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> do you mean how I have the fans connected?, I have the fans plugged in by a y splitter noctya provides with the fan and a molez adapter for the 140mm fan


O sorry I meant the motherboard stand-offs. It looks like there is two for each corner making the motherboard higher, but now looking at the picture again it looks like my eyes or my old low res laptop screen are playing tricks on me. Disregard







bottom line it looks good. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Put the computer together and not I'm just waiting on my RMA from Powercolor


----------



## DawgBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> 
> 
> Put the computer together and not I'm just waiting on my RMA from Powercolor


Specs?


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawgBone*
> 
> Specs?


Whats in my sig

4.3 GHZ 3570K
16gigs of 1600mhz Corsair Vengance LP
128gb Msata
60gb SSD
4 TB 7200 rpm 3.5
1 tb 5400 rpm 2.5
NH-L12 Cooler
SilverStone Gold Moduler 450wat SFX PSU

For the GPU I dont know if Powercolor is gonna give me a R9 270X or another 7870


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> I will most likely cancel the 280, skip 290 and go for a 780. That is the right thing to do.


_*Silence:*_



And "color clash." Meh.

I hate how stiff and inflexible the USB 3.0 header is on this case (and most cases, truth be told). It feels as if I'm going to snap the header on the motherboard. It has to come straight down next to the PSU on the Impact, and bending it in such a way to conceal it better threatens to pop it free of the header on the motherboard. I ended up just zip typing the rest of the FPIO and GPU power to the USB3 header as a sort of backbone.

A half hour into a small NATHAN for GPUGRID, the card is at 77°C, 48% fan speed (not silent, but liveable; no louder than my old Sapphire Flex 7950). This is at 1045 on the core and 3005 on the memory. The Node seems to be handling the heat fine seeing as the GTX 780's heat is exhausted out the rear. The 4770K, stock clocks right now under an H90, is fully loaded with Rosetta at 53°C. The case is cold to the touch everywhere except at the rear where the H90 is mounted, and even then its only slightly warm.

It's really quite amazing the difference a better fan makes on a GPU. The R9 290X at 1600 RPM is as loud as the GTX 780 at 2300 RPM. Even then, the noise coming from the GTX 780 is much less harsh than the R9 290X.

Specs (in signature too):
i7 4770K
Asus Maximus VI Impact
16GB Crucial VLP Sport
EVGA GTX 780 SC
Corsair H90
Seasonic G550
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
Fractal Node 304

Soon to be overclocked within my noise, power, and heat thresholds.

*@undret:*
I can see another price cut on the GTX 780 once aftermarket cards are available for the R9 290 sometime near the end of the month (hopefully). Could be worth waiting it out if you are in no hurry.


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> _*Silence:*_
> 
> 
> 
> And "color clash." Meh.
> 
> I hate how stiff and inflexible the USB 3.0 header is on this case (and most cases, truth be told). It feels as if I'm going to snap the header on the motherboard. It has to come straight down next to the PSU on the Impact, and bending it in such a way to conceal it better threatens to pop it free of the header on the motherboard. I ended up just zip typing the rest of the FPIO and GPU power to the USB3 header as a sort of backbone.
> 
> A half hour into a small NATHAN for GPUGRID, the card is at 77°C, 48% fan speed (not silent, but liveable; no louder than my old Sapphire Flex 7950). This is at 1045 on the core and 3005 on the memory. The Node seems to be handling the heat fine seeing as the GTX 780's heat is exhausted out the rear. The 4770K, stock clocks right now under an H90, is fully loaded with Rosetta at 53°C. The case is cold to the touch everywhere except at the rear where the H90 is mounted, and even then its only slightly warm.
> 
> It's really quite amazing the difference a better fan makes on a GPU. The R9 290X at 1600 RPM is as loud as the GTX 780 at 2300 RPM. Even then, the noise coming from the GTX 780 is much less harsh than the R9 290X.
> 
> Specs (in signature too):
> i7 4770K
> Asus Maximus VI Impact
> 16GB Crucial VLP Sport
> EVGA GTX 780 SC
> Corsair H90
> Seasonic G550
> Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> Fractal Node 304
> 
> Soon to be overclocked within my noise, power, and heat thresholds.
> 
> *@undret:*
> I can see another price cut on the GTX 780 once aftermarket cards are available for the R9 290 sometime near the end of the month (hopefully). Could be worth waiting it out if you are in no hurry.


Unfortunately, I saw news aftermarket 290(X) cards are delayed towards the end of the year, due to shortage in supply of the chips. And yesterday I by chance came across a site with lowest price on the Asus 780 card including the three bundled games. So I went for it. Ok, temporarily sold out, but once they get in stock I expect to get mine. If the 290 models are delayed, that will probably stop further price cuts on that 780 card, unless other 780-based models appear that attract interest.


----------



## HPE1000

I think I will get a 290 next year after all the aftermarket stuff is out, I have not been following as closely as I would like, but isn't the 290 incredibly close to the x version? Kind of like 7950 vs 7970?

For 400 it seems a screaming deal and should be good for me because I play at 5760x1080p and I read that these cards do well at higher resolutions.

I don't need it any time soon though since I do not really game much at all, not until project cars and gta5 are out


----------



## .theMetal

It seems like I read somewhere its within 5% of the X in some situations. Don't quote me though I'm a horrible source


----------



## figo007

Hello guys, just gotten my white colour node 304. I have a question on how to connect the Fan controller to the power supply unit. Below are my system specs:

Mother board: ASRock Z87E INTX http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z87E-ITX/
PSU: Corsiar 430M http://www.corsair.com/en/cx-series-cx430m-modular-atx-power-supply-430-watt-80-plus-bronze-certified-modular-psu.html

The Fan controller come with a single molex and 3x 2 pins connector. I know that the single molex was able to connect to the molex cable from the PSU. How about the rest of the 3x 2 pins connector (for speed adjustment at different voltages) and the 3x 3 pins connector from the fans?


----------



## undret

The link is foreign language for most of you, but check the diagram that includes some newcomers:
http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/17860-geforce-gtx-780-ti-radeon-r9-290x-crossfire-och-r9-290-i-battlefield-4

OT: It would be awesome to see the Accelero Hybrid, previously suggested in the thread, doing its work in a Node case. Such a cooler would look awesome regardless of card brand.


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figo007*
> 
> Hello guys, just gotten my white colour node 304. I have a question on how to connect the Fan controller to the power supply unit. Below are my system specs:
> 
> Mother board: ASRock Z87E INTX http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z87E-ITX/
> PSU: Corsiar 430M http://www.corsair.com/en/cx-series-cx430m-modular-atx-power-supply-430-watt-80-plus-bronze-certified-modular-psu.html
> 
> The Fan controller come with a single molex and 3x 2 pins connector. I know that the single molex was able to connect to the molex cable from the PSU. How about the rest of the 3x 2 pins connector (for speed adjustment at different voltages) and the 3x 3 pins connector from the fans?


Maybe I am misunderstanding your question. The case fans should easily connect to the controller via those 3x3 and 3x2 connectors you are referring to. I do not remember it in detail.
So the only work required was to connect the molex of the controller to the PSU.

Ok, so I disconnected the fans from the controller once but had no issues re-connecting them again. I reckon you can connect the fans also to headers on your motherboard. Only cabling issue I had was the connectors from the front, like power button, led etc to go onto the motherboard. But after a quick googling it was clear.

Do I miss working in the case.  I promised myself not to open the hood until the graphics card arrives, or there is something that needs maintenance. But it is working beautifully.


----------



## figo007

Basically I got two issues during my set up. First was the front panel LED doesn't light up during power up (read through couple of the front pages someone suggested to change the polarity of the cable, will try that when I'm back home).

Second issue was the fan controller as I mentioned below. I did goggling and found the similar queries (different case) on the following:
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/366264-28-help-fractal-design-case-cables

To me just doesn't make sense to connect the 2 pins connector into the 3 pins connector







....anyway I will try it later on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> Maybe I am misunderstanding your question, but on my 304, all case fans were already connected to the controller from the start, presumable via those 3x3 and 3x2 connectors you are referring to. I do not remember it in detail.
> So the only work required was to connect the molex of the controller to the PSU.
> 
> Ok, so I disconnected the fans from the controller once but had no issues re-connecting them again. I reckon you can connect the fans also to headers on your motherboard. Only cabling issue I had was the connectors from the front, like power button, led etc to go onto the motherboard. But after a quick googling it was clear.
> 
> Do I miss working in the case.  I promised myself not to open the hood until the graphics card arrives, or there is something that needs maintenance. But it is working beautifully.


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figo007*
> 
> Basically I got two issues during my set up. First was the front panel LED doesn't light up during power up (read through couple of the front pages someone suggested to change the polarity of the cable, will try that when I'm back home).
> 
> Second issue was the fan controller as I mentioned below. I did goggling and found the similar queries (different case) on the following:
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/366264-28-help-fractal-design-case-cables
> 
> To me just doesn't make sense to connect the 2 pins connector into the 3 pins connector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....anyway I will try it later on.


I just edited my post since I was not sure whether the fans were connected to the controller or not from the start. Maybe I lied.







But either way, do not worry, just plug them in I do not remember having an issue where they could be connected wrong. Funny you mention the front connectors; I was just going to write about them. I had similar issues since they can be connected wrong (not only polarity!) to the motherboard. I googled a bit, found a spec (of Intel) and then also found an extra undocumented cable with my motherboard that made it clear. There were also small triangular marks on them that I matched together.
It came out fine. Blue led for power, white for disk activity. The are quite bright... Those, together with red LED from my motherboard, and its... like Christmas decoration already.


----------



## GoldenTree

Hey does anyone know if the corsair rm 650w will fit in this case well, has anyone used it because it is 160mm but modular with flat cables


----------



## Insane21m

Friend is selling a Corsair CX430 PSU for dirt cheap, was wondering If it should fit fine in the Node 304? Or If anyone has any opinions on it.


----------



## HPE1000

I say yes, based on their website it says it is 140mm long, which is how long my psu is, that is pretty much as short of a psu as you are going to find.


----------



## Insane21m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I say yes, based on their website it says it is 140mm long, which is how long my psu is, that is pretty much as short of a psu as you are going to find.


Sounds good, thanks HPE1000.


----------



## xrfx




----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrfx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! Welcome to OCN









My only question, why do you have your PSU that way? The fan should be facing downward.


----------



## Pond

Nevermind, taken care of! Thanks.


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pond*
> 
> Hi guys, just created an account to hopefully get some advice on the first gaming rig I'm having built. Would appreciate any input since I don't have much expertise. Specifically interested to know if 1) everything will fit comfortably, 2) how the airflow and cooling will be, 3) if there's any glaring changes you think should be made. The person who helped me was very nice but the store was closing at the time so I didn't have time to inquire more about the setup. I'm pretty happy with how it sounds though.
> 
> This is what was recommended:
> Fractal design node 304 mitx case
> Antec 620w single rail modular psu
> Gigabyte z87n wifi mobo
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 gpu
> Kingston hyperx blu black series 2x4gb ram
> i7 4770 3.4 haswell CPU
> Corsair h75 hydro series CPU cooler
> Seagate barracuda 1tb 7200 rpm hd
> Samsung 840 120gb ssd
> 
> Thanks! For sharing your guys' builds. They all look really nice.
> 
> Edit: is the size of the psu ok? Site says it's 160mm and modular and I've heard others say that's too big if you have a large graphics card. But it was put on the list by the fellow who is building my computer so I figure he knows best? Hesitant to make any changes to the list unless necessary since I don't want to delay the build time for school reasons.


By too big we mean that the psu will fit in the bracket, but the modular cables will be in the way of the psu. This is only an issue if you plan on using those cables, but the mitx build you should be fine. Also, is the i7 a K version? if not, no point in getting a z87 motherboard or water cooling.


----------



## Pond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> By too big we mean that the psu will fit in the bracket, but the modular cables will be in the way of the psu. This is only an issue if you plan on using those cables, but the mitx build you should be fine. Also, is the i7 a K version? if not, no point in getting a z87 motherboard or water cooling.


I'm confused, don't I need the modular cables to hook up to the HDs, graphic card, etc? Sorry, I really am a giant newbie it seems haha. I was worried about the psu being too close/too big to accommodate the graphics card.

And yes, it is just the 4770, not k. You're sure I won't need any cooling even with long hours of high end gaming? I wasn't sure if it was necessary or not but added it in just in case.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrfx*


Sweet you are added. I dig the phanteks, There was no way I could put one of the fans in front of mine though, nice work.


----------



## glennordway

Hey guys,

First off, I apologize in advance for the novel. Secondly, thank you to everyone for all the tips and pics throughout this thread as it is making this much easier than I anticipated.

I am in the process of building my first PC and after doing so much research I have finally made a decision on most of the parts and pieces I'm going to get for this build. But like any other first timer I have some questions before making final decisions.


I am really interested in getting a low profile cooler such as the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 rev.b or the Noctua NH-L12. However I am concerned about clearance of the G.Skill Ripjaws RAM I have for the Scythe. Has anyone tried the combo and have any insight on clearance?

"The alternative" I have noticed that people have installed the Hyper 212 with no problems except having to mount it sideways in the case. Is that only because of GPU clearance? I don't plan on installing a GPU so I should be able to mount it facing the front, right?

With all that being said, my main purpose of this build will be as an HTPC / Plex Media Server. I do very little on a PC otherwise, no gaming, no overclocking and will be on 24/7.

I plan on using XBMC as my main front end for the living room and Plex for remote access. Netflix will be used as well and I have no need currently for DVR functionality.

I do however need to be able to feed media to 5 Roku's, 1 Logitech Revue, and multiple Android and IOS devices. I have a lot of people running on my Plex Server (only techie in a big family) so the need to transcode multiple streams at once is a real possibility but I am trying to encode/remux all my media in a Roku friendly format to minimize the amount of transcoding.

I am currently using (2) 2TB My Book Lives as external storage for all my media and eventually will setup a NAS server that can handle more hard drives but for now this will do.

Hopefully my research has paid off but if anyone has any other suggestions that may benefit me, let me know.

Here are the parts I'm interested in. Some of which I already purchased.


CPU: Intel Core i5-4570 (purchased)
CPU Cooler: Hyper 212 EVO, Noctua NH-L12, Scythe Big Shuriken 2 (not sure exactly which one to get)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI Mini ITX
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3-1333 (purchased)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 250GB 3.5" 7200RPM (purchased)
Case: Fractal Design Node 304 (purchased)
Case Fan: Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 PWM 120mm
Case Fan: (2) Arctic Cooling Arctic F9 PWM 92mm
Power Supply: Corsair CX 430M (purchased)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (64 bit)
Keyboard: Logitech K400 Wireless Slim Keyboard w/Touchpad


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pond*
> 
> I'm confused, don't I need the modular cables to hook up to the HDs, graphic card, etc? Sorry, I really am a giant newbie it seems haha. I was worried about the psu being too close/too big to accommodate the graphics card.
> 
> And yes, it is just the 4770, not k. You're sure I won't need any cooling even with long hours of high end gaming? I wasn't sure if it was necessary or not but added it in just in case.


Sorry my response was confusing (entirely my fault for not looking closer at the psu, antec HCG-620M). I thought that the non modular psu includes the pci 6+2 from the newegg picture, but I was wrong.








So yes you are correct about the cables not fitting.
The only way to get the psu to fit id if you remove the psu bracket as only the motherboard 4+4 and atx connector are native, with the pci and sata being modular.

The 4770 will be at about 60C on load, so it will be perfectly fine with a stock cooling solution.


----------



## Pond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> Sorry my response was confusing (entirely my fault for not looking closer at the psu, antec HCG-620M). I thought that the non modular psu includes the pci 6+2 from the newegg picture, but I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yes you are correct about the cables not fitting.
> The only way to get the psu to fit id if you remove the psu bracket as only the motherboard 4+4 and atx connector are native, with the pci and sata being modular.
> 
> The 4770 will be at about 60C on load, so it will be perfectly fine with a stock cooling solution.


Oooh, I see, my bad.

Hmm. I wonder if my builder has a plan for the PSU and GPU or if it was an accident. Is it safe and recommended to remove the PSU brackets? Does anyone have any pictures of what it'd look like? I've looked at a couple Youtube vids of builds and it doesn't look like there's much room to work with even if you took the brackets off.

Cool, thanks for your help.


----------



## figo007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane21m*
> 
> Friend is selling a Corsair CX430 PSU for dirt cheap, was wondering If it should fit fine in the Node 304? Or If anyone has any opinions on it.


No problem on this PSU. I'm currently using it.


----------



## figo007

Some update on my Haswell 4130 with Node 304.

Simple specs:
CPU: Haswell i3 - 4130 3.4Ghz
Motherboard: ASRock Z87E itx4
PSU: Corsiar CX430M
HDD: 320GB + 750GB (both are 2.5")
RAM: Kingston 1600 4gx2 DDR3

Day 1: Delivery
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/luei74/media/IMG_20131106_075910_zps851a2bce.jpg.html

Day 2: Installation
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/luei74/media/IMG_20131106_212616_zpscadbd359.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/luei74/media/IMG_20131107_190858_zps37e2d6fd.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/luei74/media/IMG_20131107_190911_zpsbf50b6c1.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/luei74/media/IMG_20131107_200035_zps12f16372.jpg.html

Day 3: Cable Management
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/luei74/media/IMG_20131110_125255_zpsd7b9656e.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/luei74/media/IMG_20131110_125344_zps0b3353f4.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/luei74/media/IMG_20131110_125412_zps64f55086.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/luei74/media/IMG_20131110_125857_zps29fe2a2c.jpg.html


----------



## Georgetown

Hello

I'm searching for a new computer for primary photo editing. The criteras are as follows:

small form factor (no need for DVD drive),
silent.

I have tested the current mac mini which fulfill these criteria, but the mac didn't work well with my Dell U2312 monitor (crused Whites, fuzzy text).

So I have fallen in love with the node 304 which fulfill the "small form factor".

But what about noise (sitting next to the PC = 0,5m) ??

Planned setup:
Intel i7 processsor, 16GB RAM, SSD HDD's..

Thank you for answers.

Regards Georgetown


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgetown*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm searching for a new computer for primary photo editing. The criteras are as follows:
> 
> small form factor (no need for DVD drive),
> silent.
> 
> I have tested the current mac mini which fulfill these criteria, but the mac didn't work well with my Dell U2312 monitor (crused Whites, fuzzy text).
> 
> So I have fallen in love with the node 304 which fulfill the "small form factor".
> 
> But what about noise (sitting next to the PC = 0,5m) ??
> 
> Planned setup:
> Intel i7 processsor, 16GB RAM, SSD HDD's..
> 
> Thank you for answers.
> 
> Regards Georgetown


*Welcome to OCN!*

Given the right component selection and fan control, the Node 304 can be made absolutely silent. I went through the same search for silence with my Node and below are some of my thoughts.

-I sit <0.5M from my Node, and the only time I hear it is when the graphics card is working hard. Lower-end graphics cards, due to their much lower thermal requirements, can be silent under full load given a large diameter fan and appropriate fan profile, or a passive heatsink.

-Even though this is Overclock.net, I feel systems that are used strictly for productivity should remain at stock operating frequencies. Power consumption ad therefore cooling and acoustics begin to be more difficult to keep in check once overclocked, and increases in cost to build are necessary to maintain acceptable cooling and acoustics.

-If you are using Adobe CS6's Photoshop, you would (currently) be best served by an AMD graphics card. Photoshop's OpenCL acceleration does not scale well, so a high-end graphics card would be of little use besides allowing higher frame-rates in games.

-The stock Intel heatsink that ships with an i7, while sufficient to keep the processor within normal operating temperatures, often can be noticeably loud when the processor is being used heavily, even with a fan profile. Any traditional heatsink with plenty of thermal mass, like the Cooler Master 212 EVO, should be sufficiently quiet while using a fan profile. Just be careful to choose a motherboard that works with the heatsink and a PCIe card. Closed loop water coolers, again on a fan profile, would cool just as well, if not better, and be just as silent. They alleviate the need to worry about socket placement on the motherboard and the Node 304 can mount a 120/140mm radiator on the rear. An example would be the Corsair H55.

-To keep costs down, you should consider the Xeon E3 1230 V3 or Xeon E3 1240 V3 if you can purchase them cheaper than a 4770 where you are. They are, to the end user, the exact same processor; the E3 1230 V3 does run at 3.3 GHz instead of 3.4 GHz, and the E3 1240 V3 runs at 3.4 GHz. These particular Xeons do not include integrated graphics, so if you need Quick Sync, stick with the i7 4770 or Xeon E3 1245 V3.

*Here are a few example build routes:*

_Least Expensive:_

CASE: Fractal Node 304
CPU: Xeon E3 1230 V3
GPU: AMD HD 7750, two slot large heatsink
COOLING: Cooler Master 212 EVO
MOTHERBOARD: H87/Z87 chipset that fits the 212 EVO
MEMORY: Low Profile 2x8GB =>1600MHz, low cas
PSU: Corsair CX430

_More Expensive:_

CASE: Fractal Node 304
CPU: i7 4770
GPU: AMD HD 7850, two slot large heatsink
COOLING: Corsair H55
MOTHERBOARD: Any H87/Z87 chipset
MEMORY: Anything 2x8GB and =>1600MHz, low cas
PSU: Seasonic G550

_Optimal Price/Performance with more component flexibility:_

CASE: Fractal Node 304
CPU: Xeon E3 1230 V3
GPU: AMD HD 7750, two slot large heatsink
COOLING: Corsair H55
MOTHERBOARD: Any H87/Z87 chipset
MEMORY: Anything 2x8GB and =>1600MHz, low cas
PSU: Corsair CX430


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *figo007*
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/luei74/media/IMG_20131110_125857_zps29fe2a2c.jpg.html


Looks good you are added


----------



## .theMetal

***OP updated with sweet unboxing photos of the white version. Be sure to check them out. Thanks to MetallicAcid for letting me drop them in here.*


----------



## bim27142

Just newly cleaned...









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/gqwa.jpg/


----------



## Milestailsprowe

How did you get the Asus card blue?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Got a little upgrade to my Node 304. It's the Cooler Master Seidon 120V AIO. Picked it up because it was pretty cheap ($40 after MIR).

It fits nicely, and other than my MSI board having poor fan control, cools decently. Mine has a ticking noise though :/. I heard it happens with some of the new AIOs, so I'll keep it for a bit and see if it works itself out.

Now, just need Black Friday to roll around so I can try picking up a R9 290 and a SSD.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> ***OP updated with sweet unboxing photos of the white version. Be sure to check them out. Thanks to MetallicAcid for letting me drop them in here.*


I am not worthy!!!! *bows and grovels on ground, all humble like*

I also have an almost to scale SketchUp model if people are interested. And please check out a build log that I have going on with this case using Mass Effect as a theme







I am doing a small project to help raise funds for this build, called the Fractal Effect 304, a Fractal Design Node 304 with Mass Effect theme complete with armour, paintwork and an Omni-Tool GPU shroud.








Please check it out and show your support









Best regards,
Justin / MetallicAcid


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> How did you get the Asus card blue?


That's just an automotive sticker strip, cut in to the grooves to match my theme (and it looks like an Asus Dragon)


----------



## Polochamps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> That's just an automotive sticker strip, cut in to the grooves to match my theme (and it looks like an Asus Dragon)


An unlucky jeepney had been stripped off.









Cool build!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I am not worthy!!!!


lol, they look better than the ones from fractal.

Also you are added.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> lol, they look better than the ones from fractal.
> 
> Also you are added.


Thanks man!! I truly doubt that they are better than the official photos, but it is definitely something to strive for! Maybe you could feature the finished Mass Effect Node 304 I am building when it is completed if you think it is worthy?

MetallicAcid.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Thanks man!! I truly doubt that they are better than the official photos, but it is definitely something to strive for! Maybe you could feature the finished Mass Effect Node 304 I am building when it is completed if you think it is worthy?
> 
> MetallicAcid.


Most definitely.


----------



## sebastalona

Hello from Scotland everyone!









I happened upon this thread while looking for some information about my case.

I have recently (today) upgraded my EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature 2 to an EVGA GTX 780 ACX.

After looking through some of the fantastic builds on here, I'm looking for some advice on a new PSU. I currently have a Corsair TX-650 (non modular), and I would really like a similar, high quality modular PSU to replace it with.

I know I need around 140mm depth to avoid the modular connections interfering with my GPU.

Does anyone have any recommendations? I really want to avoid making any alterations to the case (i.e removing the bracket which holds the PSU in place.

Thanks in advance

Oh, and here is my specification and a couple of photos:

Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
EVGA GTX 780 ACX
Intel i5-3570k
Crucial 8GB DDR3 1600
Corsair TX-650W
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
Crucial 64GB M4 SSD
Seagate 2.5TB HDD
Fractal Design Node 304


----------



## sebastalona

Hello from Scotland everyone!









I happened upon this thread while looking for some information about my case.

I have recently (today) upgraded my EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature 2 to an EVGA GTX 780 ACX.

After looking through some of the fantastic builds on here, I'm looking for some advice on a new PSU. I currently have a Corsair TX-650 (non modular), and I would really like a similar, high quality modular PSU to replace it with.

I know I need around 140mm depth to avoid the modular connections interfering with my GPU.

Does anyone have any recommendations? I really want to avoid making any alterations to the case (i.e removing the bracket which holds the PSU in place.

Thanks in advance

Oh, and here is my specification and a couple of photos:

Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
EVGA GTX 780 ACX
Intel i5-3570k
Crucial 8GB DDR3 1600
Corsair TX-650W
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
Crucial 64GB M4 SSD
Seagate 2.5TB HDD
Fractal Design Node 304


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

For those of you who have your PSU fan pointed up, how is the fan noise? My PSU fan is the loudest fan on my build and I was wondering if pointing it up instead of down would help muffle the sound a little.


----------



## shanker

I'll post mine after I water cool it. I may just put the radiator on the outside of the back and break out a dremel to get the hoses through. So many choices!


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastalona*
> 
> Hello from Scotland everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happened upon this thread while looking for some information about my case.
> 
> I have recently (today) upgraded my EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature 2 to an EVGA GTX 780 ACX.
> 
> After looking through some of the fantastic builds on here, I'm looking for some advice on a new PSU. I currently have a Corsair TX-650 (non modular), and I would really like a similar, high quality modular PSU to replace it with.
> 
> I know I need around 140mm depth to avoid the modular connections interfering with my GPU.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations? I really want to avoid making any alterations to the case (i.e removing the bracket which holds the PSU in place.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Oh, and here is my specification and a couple of photos:
> 
> Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
> EVGA GTX 780 ACX
> Intel i5-3570k
> Crucial 8GB DDR3 1600
> Corsair TX-650W
> Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
> Crucial 64GB M4 SSD
> Seagate 2.5TB HDD
> Fractal Design Node 304
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can use a Seasonic G-Series semi-modular, even though it's 160mm all of the modular pins are below the GPU card level. Search this thread there's many examples and pics with long GPU cards.


----------



## Dyaems

wrong post lol


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> wrong post lol


LOL I saw it and thought you were going to answer my question


----------



## Dyaems

i thought i was browsing TJ08-e thread LOL

and i must have misquoted your question since it has already been answered!

but to answer again, i doubt the RM650 will fit if you have a long graphics card inside the node 304. this is assuming that you don't remove the psu bracket or rotate the RM650 the other way around where the modular cables are facing the other side of the case.

i think it will fit if you are using a graphics card with less than 260mm, but this is just an estimate though so dont take my word for it!


----------



## CasualNerd

*Add me*


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> i thought i was browsing TJ08-e thread LOL
> 
> and i must have misquoted your question since it has already been answered!
> 
> but to answer again, i doubt the RM650 will fit if you have a long graphics card inside the node 304. this is assuming that you don't remove the psu bracket or rotate the RM650 the other way around where the modular cables are facing the other side of the case.
> 
> i think it will fit if you are using a graphics card with less than 260mm, but this is just an estimate though so dont take my word for it!


I am pretty sure the RM series of PSUs wont fit, even with the bracket removed(if you're using a long gpu) They're just way too long.


----------



## sebastalona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> You can use a Seasonic G-Series semi-modular, even though it's 160mm all of the modular pins are below the GPU card level. Search this thread there's many examples and pics with long GPU cards.


Thank you, I managed to find a couple of posts with photo's of the PSU fitted. It looks perfect, and will make things much tidier.

Thanks again.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> i thought i was browsing TJ08-e thread LOL
> 
> and i must have misquoted your question since it has already been answered!
> 
> but to answer again, i doubt the RM650 will fit if you have a long graphics card inside the node 304. this is assuming that you don't remove the psu bracket or rotate the RM650 the other way around where the modular cables are facing the other side of the case.
> 
> i think it will fit if you are using a graphics card with less than 260mm, but this is just an estimate though so dont take my word for it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> I am pretty sure the RM series of PSUs wont fit, even with the bracket removed(if you're using a long gpu) They're just way too long.


Thanks I guess I will use the SeaSonic SSR-550RM for the build then I just liked the thing with all the cables being flat


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastalona*
> 
> I know I need around 140mm depth to avoid the modular connections interfering with my GPU.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations? I really want to avoid making any alterations to the case (i.e removing the bracket which holds the PSU in place.


Any of the silverstone strider series 140mm supplies should work. they make a 550w (which is the one I just recently picked up, its probably the best rated) 600w, 650w. Really, they should all work. I would not be afraid to power a 780 with my 550w to be honest, but you should do some research on them first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualNerd*
> 
> *Add me*


You guys are both added, welcome.


----------



## Moogs

Scored a 304 from Newegg for 59 shipped. I couldn't pass that up as was looking to build a NAS slightly more powerful than my Synology 412+. So now, well, I'm building this thing sooner than expected 'cause I'm kinda pumped on it. The 2 questions I have are.

1. I want to repurpose an H60 from an SG05 mini build. I imagine this will port over to an 1150 MB and the rad will mount in place of the stock fan?
2. With 6 drives loaded what PSU will fit and power this appropriately?

I've read that a 140mm is max size but I think that's for graphics cards. I am still looking for a clean look however. I read some good things about SeaSonic:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151122

and the Corsair M500 I believe it was?

Thanks!


----------



## sebastalona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Any of the silverstone strider series 140mm supplies should work. they make a 550w (which is the one I just recently picked up, its probably the best rated) 600w, 650w. Really, they should all work. I would not be afraid to power a 780 with my 550w to be honest, but you should do some research on them first.
> You guys are both added, welcome.


Thanks for the welcome, and the tips. I've read some reviews of the Seasonic, and they have all been excellent so I think I will go with that. I will post some updated pics when installed.


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Any of the silverstone strider series 140mm supplies should work. they make a 550w (which is the one I just recently picked up, its probably the best rated) 600w, 650w. Really, they should all work. I would not be afraid to power a 780 with my 550w to be honest, but you should do some research on them first.
> You guys are both added, welcome.


The 550W better do the job, and do it well, because finally, the Asus 780 is being on its way to my Node 304, perhaps right now on the freight train on the bridge between Denmark and Sweden. I will get it tomorrow, but will keep it in its box until I get the G.Skill RAM that I expect to receive after the weekend. And then I will also install an extra WD 3Tb green HDD as internal backup/mirroring. And re-arrange the cooling and fans, since I am still with the supplied fractal fans using the manual fan controller. And manage cable. Finally, I can complete it!

Then I will upload a new picture.

I promised myself NOT to open up the case until I get all remaining components, or if there is something that requires maintenance.


----------



## Erikdayo

Hello. Just joined the forum. I've been looking at this thread a little bit and noticed how much cleaner most of your setups are.

I just build my first PC ever and used a Node 304 case.



Any tips? I haven't taken pictures with my most recent change. Now I have 3 drives on the 1 HDD bracket in there. 2 3.5" drives and 1 SSD attached to the outside of the bracket.

Temps seem pretty decent, as far as I can tell. Only hitting around 50C for both CPU and GPU at load for extended periods. Been encoding videos for about 5 days straight now. Are those temps alright? And even if they are, might it be worth working on better cable management for experience? Thanks for your help!


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erikdayo*
> 
> Hello. Just joined the forum. I've been looking at this thread a little bit and noticed how much cleaner most of your setups are.
> 
> I just build my first PC ever and used a Node 304 case.
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips? I haven't taken pictures with my most recent change. Now I have 3 drives on the 1 HDD bracket in there. 2 3.5" drives and 1 SSD attached to the outside of the bracket.
> 
> Temps seem pretty decent, as far as I can tell. Only hitting around 50C for both CPU and GPU at load for extended periods. Been encoding videos for about 5 days straight now. Are those temps alright? And even if they are, might it be worth working on better cable management for experience? Thanks for your help!


hello and welcome







best thing to do is post your system spec's, that would help us out on giving advise. cable management is a little harder in the node but can be done.

a lot of us moved the ssd up to the front behind the front cover. try to find the best routes for your cables and zip tie them tight to the frame. try to keep the fans clear of obstructions so you get good air flow. look around at some of the pic's in this thread. i'm sure you'll get some idea's.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erikdayo*
> 
> Hello. Just joined the forum. I've been looking at this thread a little bit and noticed how much cleaner most of your setups are.
> 
> I just build my first PC ever and used a Node 304 case.
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips? I haven't taken pictures with my most recent change. Now I have 3 drives on the 1 HDD bracket in there. 2 3.5" drives and 1 SSD attached to the outside of the bracket.
> 
> Temps seem pretty decent, as far as I can tell. Only hitting around 50C for both CPU and GPU at load for extended periods. Been encoding videos for about 5 days straight now. Are those temps alright? And even if they are, might it be worth working on better cable management for experience? Thanks for your help!


Hey your build still looks nice







How are you liking the windforce card ?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Thanks I guess I will use the SeaSonic SSR-550RM for the build then I just liked the thing with all the cables being flat


yeah, the G550 also has flat cables, and whats good about it is that the cables are shorter, lets say than M12II, corsair CX modular series, NZXT hale 82 series, etc.. which has the same modular cable placement on the PSU (except for the CX) and for those who are only using two hard drives, the shorter cable from G550 is pretty much the perfect length to use for two hard drives inside the node 304. the 24-pin motherboard cable also has a good length to route it above through the "handles" then going down.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erikdayo*
> 
> Hello. Just joined the forum. I've been looking at this thread a little bit and noticed how much cleaner most of your setups are.
> 
> I just build my first PC ever and used a Node 304 case.
> 
> -pic snipped-
> 
> Any tips? I haven't taken pictures with my most recent change. Now I have 3 drives on the 1 HDD bracket in there. 2 3.5" drives and 1 SSD attached to the outside of the bracket.
> 
> Temps seem pretty decent, as far as I can tell. Only hitting around 50C for both CPU and GPU at load for extended periods. Been encoding videos for about 5 days straight now. Are those temps alright? And even if they are, might it be worth working on better cable management for experience? Thanks for your help!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> hello and welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best thing to do is post your system spec's, that would help us out on giving advise. cable management is a little harder in the node but can be done.
> 
> a lot of us moved the ssd up to the front behind the front cover. try to find the best routes for your cables and zip tie them tight to the frame. try to keep the fans clear of obstructions so you get good air flow. look around at some of the pic's in this thread. i'm sure you'll get some idea's.


agreed that you try to post your computer specs (i think only the PSU will do since the cable clutter usually goes from the PSU) so that the masters here can help you with your cable management.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erikdayo*
> 
> Hello. Just joined the forum. I've been looking at this thread a little bit and noticed how much cleaner most of your setups are.
> 
> I just build my first PC ever and used a Node 304 case.
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips? I haven't taken pictures with my most recent change. Now I have 3 drives on the 1 HDD bracket in there. 2 3.5" drives and 1 SSD attached to the outside of the bracket.
> 
> Temps seem pretty decent, as far as I can tell. Only hitting around 50C for both CPU and GPU at load for extended periods. Been encoding videos for about 5 days straight now. Are those temps alright? And even if they are, might it be worth working on better cable management for experience? Thanks for your help!


Wlecome to OCN!

Yeah, +1 on spec list. I can run Prime95 on my i5-3570K and the hottest core reaches around 56c(no GPU though, stock intel cooler). I personally really care about my wiring, and spend a lot of time doing so. I find it helpful that if you use one HDD, you can use the other side of the drive bay to stuff all your cables in. I uses a non-modular PSU and I've wired my Node 304 relatively neatly.


----------



## Erikdayo

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome and offering to help.







I've been working on it since I got home from work a while ago. Using pictures I've seen in this thread as influence, I think there has already been a major improvement in cable management. I have A LOT more open space now.

I appreciate all the users posting their set ups. It really helped me a lot. The indirect help has been fantastic.

Here are the specs:

Case: Fractal Node 304
Mobo: ASRock Z87E-ITX
CPU: Intel Core i5-4570
Heatsink: CM Hyper T4
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 770 2GB
PSU: Corsair CX600M
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
HDD1: WD Blue 1TB (mostly games)
HDD2: WD Green 2TB (videos, pictures, etc)

Primarily a 'best bang for the buck' build, I would say.

Thinking about switching to the 212 EVO instead of the T4, but with the temps I am getting is it really worth it? About 50C under load. Changing the headsink would be a bit of a pain.







Mainly went with the 1TB Blue because it was cheap. Would have probably been better to spend a little extra for the Black. The 2TB Green I pulled from an exHDD I got a few years back now that I've gotten a larger backup drive.

Here are a few pictures now that I've working on the cabling a bit.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

I'm official now. Working on some cable management, then it's off to the metal shop to make modifications to house the water cooling loop.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erikdayo*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*


You are both on the list


----------



## Erikdayo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> You are both on the list


Thank you.


----------



## Okt00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> I'm official now. Working on some cable management, then it's off to the metal shop to make modifications to house the water cooling loop.


I'd sub to that build log! I was seriously considering putting in a full loop, but after getting just the components in there I can't see it being very piratical.

As it stands I really gotta come up with a quick release for the h80i on the back so I can actually access the motherboard underneath. Any ideas for a quick release mount for a 120mm rad with a push/pull?


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okt00*
> 
> I'd sub to that build log! I was seriously considering putting in a full loop, but after getting just the components in there I can't see it being very piratical.


I can't see doing a full build log for it. Crappy cell phone pics are the best I can do and I'm not doing much custom work on it. I've measured and am pretty sure everything will fit. The only real mods will be making removable sides and cutting into the top of the case so the radiator/red combo can be mounted to it. I'm sacrificing storage. There isn't room for even a single 3.5" drive... so my only internal storage will be that 240GB SSD that I'm velcroing under the front cover.

I wouldn't even consider doing all this, but a friend of a friend has a metal shop and has agreed to do all the work if I can provide him measurements...

Edit: All the current hardware is in. I'm using an ATI 6850 I already had as a spare until I have the case mod done so it's ready for a water cooled 290X.


----------



## GoldenTree

Hey what do you think would be the best looking 140mm aio cpu liquid cooler for this case. I was looking at the CM seidon 120V because I saw someone use it but its is has a 120mm radiator :/. I was looking at the H90 and the and the NZXT Kraken x40 and I am afraid their tubes are too long to make it look nice.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Hey what do you think would be the best looking 140mm aio cpu liquid cooler for this case. I was looking at the CM seidon 120V because I saw someone use it but its is has a 120mm radiator :/. I was looking at the H90 and the and the NZXT Kraken x40 and I am afraid their tubes are too long to make it look nice.


I have the H90 in my Prodigy. It looks ok, I just had to orient the cooler tubing and radiator so it curved a certain way and didn't interfere with the top case fans. I think I've seen it used in a Node 304 on this same thread.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> I have the H90 in my Prodigy. It looks ok, I just had to orient the cooler tubing and radiator so it curved a certain way and didn't interfere with the top case fans. I think I've seen it used in a Node 304 on this same thread.


Yeah, I am still thinking of the 120V or the H90 I guess I will just go with the H90 cause I hate led's


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Yeah, I am still thinking of the 120V or the H90 I guess I will just go with the H90 cause I hate led's


The H90 is $49.99 after rebates at newegg right now.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

@GoldenTree This pic shows the tubing coming from the right side and spiraling down to the mobo.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> I can't see doing a full build log for it. Crappy cell phone pics are the best I can do and I'm not doing much custom work on it. I've measured and am pretty sure everything will fit. The only real mods will be making removable sides and cutting into the top of the case so the radiator/red combo can be mounted to it. I'm sacrificing storage. There isn't room for even a single 3.5" drive... so my only internal storage will be that 240GB SSD that I'm velcroing under the front cover.
> 
> I wouldn't even consider doing all this, but a friend of a friend has a metal shop and has agreed to do all the work if I can provide him measurements..
> 
> why are all the fans blowing out?


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> why are all the fans blowing out?












Fixed.


----------



## Erikdayo

Without modding in a window, how visible would fan LEDs be through all the vents in this case? I was thinking of getting some purple LED fans for the CPU cooler and case fans.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Hey what do you think would be the best looking 140mm aio cpu liquid cooler for this case. I was looking at the CM seidon 120V because I saw someone use it but its is has a 120mm radiator :/. I was looking at the H90 and the and the NZXT Kraken x40 and I am afraid their tubes are too long to make it look nice.


Depending how you orient the pump on the CPU you can keep them pretty much out of the way, here's my X40 setup


----------



## Funky B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erikdayo*
> 
> Hello. Just joined the forum. I've been looking at this thread a little bit and noticed how much cleaner most of your setups are.
> 
> I just build my first PC ever and used a Node 304 case.
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips? I haven't taken pictures with my most recent change. Now I have 3 drives on the 1 HDD bracket in there. 2 3.5" drives and 1 SSD attached to the outside of the bracket.


Welcome to OCN:thumb:
For great cable management I follow two rules: Follow the frame as much as possible and take the longest path possible. Group cables that follow the same path together by zip-tying to the frame. Will you see a significant temp decrease from perfect cable management? No, but you'll satisfied with the cable management...


----------



## Erikdayo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Funky B*
> 
> Welcome to OCN:thumb:
> For great cable management I follow two rules: Follow the frame as much as possible and take the longest path possible. Group cables that follow the same path together by zip-tying to the frame. Will you see a significant temp decrease from perfect cable management? No, but you'll satisfied with the cable management...


Thanks for the advice. I used some of the pics I saw of other rigs in this thread and made some improvements. You can see the results on the previous page. But It could definitely still be better. I have some cables bunched up between the GPU and the CPU cooler. Some of those could probably be zip tied to the chassis. I'll have to get some zip ties soon as I don't think I have any around.


----------



## Moogs

24TB NAS Fractal build log:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1442957/fractal-304-24tb-nas-build-synology-dsm

Good times.


----------



## .theMetal

That is a lot of storage. Meanwhile my node never has over 200 gigs of stuff on the drive. That includes windows.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> 
> 
> @GoldenTree This pic shows the tubing coming from the right side and spiraling down to the mobo.


Ahh thanks for the picture I have made up my mind for going for the H90


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Depending how you orient the pump on the CPU you can keep them pretty much out of the way, here's my X40 setup


Also thank you for the picture I think the H90 looks better with the shorter tubes and I think it would look nice with the stock Node 304 140mm fan on it


----------



## Moogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Ahh thanks for the picture I have made up my mind for going for the H90


Caution on the H90. I couldn't use in on my ASUS H87i-PLUS board as the ring wouldn't seat, due to capacitors sitting too close to the socket. I had to use my old H60 Gen 2. It hit the top row including the R68 things there as well.


----------



## Polochamps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moogs*
> 
> Caution on the H90. I couldn't use in on my ASUS H87i-PLUS board as the ring wouldn't seat, due to capacitors sitting too close to the socket. I had to use my old H60 Gen 2. It hit the top row including the R68 things there as well.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Ahh thanks for the picture I have made up my mind for going for the H90


Yeah, your motherboard and GPU will be really close if the h90 even fits. If your gpu has no backplate and nothing obstructs the socket, the H90 should work. I just couldn't resist the 40 dollar price tag on my Seidon 120V.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moogs*
> 
> Caution on the H90. I couldn't use in on my ASUS H87i-PLUS board as the ring wouldn't seat, due to capacitors sitting too close to the socket. I had to use my old H60 Gen 2. It hit the top row including the R68 things there as well.


Good to know thanks


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Yeah, your motherboard and GPU will be really close if the h90 even fits. If your gpu has no backplate and nothing obstructs the socket, the H90 should work. I just couldn't resist the 40 dollar price tag on my Seidon 120V.


Yeah one bad thing about the msi board is that looking at the pic it is really close to it thats why I would like the h90 and hopefully it will fit and the gpu I plan to get has not back plate. But then again the vrm is kinda close to it do you think it will not fit


----------



## Moogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> But then again the vrm is kinda close to it do you think it will not fit


I can't tell if those caps n things are low enough to not be in the way of the mounting ring. The ring for me on the ASUS board pictured above wouldn't clear even the black square things that said R68 on it. The ring's diameter went all the way out to about the middle of the errr middle R68 thing. It was big.


----------



## Erikdayo

Still continuing to work on cable management. Seems better to me.

I also took a look at what is making the most noise in my case, and it's easily the fan on the CM T4 cooler. If I stop that the computer is much quieter. Wouldn't mind some recommendations on quieter but still very efficient CPU coolers that'll be good for plenty of video encoding and gaming.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erikdayo*
> 
> Still continuing to work on cable management. Seems better to me.
> 
> I also took a look at what is making the most noise in my case, and it's easily the fan on the CM T4 cooler. If I stop that the computer is much quieter. Wouldn't mind some recommendations on quieter but still very efficient CPU coolers that'll be good for plenty of video encoding and gaming.


Looks pretty good to me. Those black cables are beautiful!


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Yeah one bad thing about the msi board is that looking at the pic it is really close to it thats why I would like the h90 and hopefully it will fit and the gpu I plan to get has not back plate. But then again the vrm is kinda close to it do you think it will not fit


The waterblock should fit. Depending on the tubing size, it's known that the tubing pushes against the RAM, but not enough to make it much of a concern. The radiator is more of the concern, due to the GPU and screw hole spacing, but it's pretty much independent of the mobo(Because it's located on top of the VRMs).


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Also thank you for the picture I think the H90 looks better with the shorter tubes and I think it would look nice with the stock Node 304 140mm fan on it


The one downside to the H90/X40(same Asetek AIO re-branded) as Moogs noted is the backside plastic mounting plate usually requires trimming as it did on my ASUS mobo. The ASetek mounting plate attempts to satisfy 3 different socket layouts with one plate. In doing so the unneeded pads interfere with components outside of the desired pad locations. This required trimming two pads off and cutting one piece of plastic.


----------



## Insane21m

Here's where I am:

*Own*
Node 304
CORSAIR CX430 430W

*Plan*
AMD 760K Richland 3.8GHz 100W
Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB
GIGABYTE GA-F2A88XN
ASUS GTX650TIB

Am I pushing it for a 430W PSU?

If so, suggestions?


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane21m*
> 
> Here's where I am:
> 
> *Own*
> Node 304
> CORSAIR CX430 430W
> 
> *Plan*
> AMD 760K Richland 3.8GHz 100W
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB
> GIGABYTE GA-F2A88XN
> ASUS GTX650TIB
> 
> Am I pushing it for a 430W PSU?
> 
> If so, suggestions?


Nope Your fine


----------



## rousp

Hi,

I'm a french guy who tried to build a new node 304, so here's my parts :

ASUS H87I-PLUS C2
Intel Core i5 4570
Noctua NH-U12S
Kingston HyperX black 8 Go
Intel 335 180go
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2To
ASUS gtx 770
Silverstone ST55F-G + SST-PP05
2 x Noctua NF-B9 + Noctua NF-A14

Few pics :







Just loved working with that case, vive le node !


----------



## Insane21m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane21m*
> 
> Here's where I am:
> 
> *Own*
> Node 304
> CORSAIR CX430 430W
> 
> *Plan*
> AMD 760K Richland 3.8GHz 100W
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB
> GIGABYTE GA-F2A88XN
> ASUS GTX650TIB
> 
> Am I pushing it for a 430W PSU?
> 
> If so, suggestions?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Nope Your fine


Cool! Could I get another opinion on this? I read somewhere the voltage may be an issue, but I don't dig deep into PSUs so I'm not too sure.

Also, will having a few 2TB HDDs affect anything?

Thanks


----------



## Moogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane21m*
> 
> Cool! Could I get another opinion on this? I read somewhere the voltage may be an issue, but I don't dig deep into PSUs so I'm not too sure.
> 
> Also, will having a few 2TB HDDs affect anything?
> 
> Thanks


From what I understand the minimum for the card is 420Watts. If you plan on expanding the components why not just be safe and get something a little more powerful, like the 600.

The Corsair 600W CX is 25 bucks more and are the same dimensions. Peace of mind is worth $25


----------



## Insane21m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moogs*
> 
> From what I understand the minimum for the card is 420Watts. If you plan on expanding the components why not just be safe and get something a little more powerful, like the 600.
> 
> The Corsair 600W CX is 25 bucks more and are the same dimensions. Peace of mind is worth $25


Because I already own the 430.


----------



## Moogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane21m*
> 
> Because I already own the 430.


oh. heh. well plug it all in, fire it up and game hard and see what happens.


----------



## Insane21m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moogs*
> 
> oh. heh. well plug it all in, fire it up and game hard and see what happens.


Isn't that less than safe lol


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moogs*
> 
> I can't tell if those caps n things are low enough to not be in the way of the mounting ring. The ring for me on the ASUS board pictured above wouldn't clear even the black square things that said R68 on it. The ring's diameter went all the way out to about the middle of the errr middle R68 thing. It was big.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> The waterblock should fit. Depending on the tubing size, it's known that the tubing pushes against the RAM, but not enough to make it much of a concern. The radiator is more of the concern, due to the GPU and screw hole spacing, but it's pretty much independent of the mobo(Because it's located on top of the VRMs).


Ahh I see, well fingers crossed if it fits. Anyone have a idea to make on how to cable the front headers cause it is near the usb 2.0 header I think I will wrap it around the ram and the mobo


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane21m*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moogs*
> 
> From what I understand the minimum for the card is 420Watts. If you plan on expanding the components why not just be safe and get something a little more powerful, like the 600.
> 
> The Corsair 600W CX is 25 bucks more and are the same dimensions. Peace of mind is worth $25
> 
> 
> 
> Because I already own the 430.
Click to expand...

That 430w should be enough power.

The card makers will over estimate the recommended power supply wattage because the supplies are often really cheap junk that can't even put out half of their rated wattage.

If you are still unsure, ask the question over in the power supply section of this forum, those guys really know their stuff. Look for an answer from shilka, he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rousp*


Welcome to the forum and to the thread friend. You are on the owners list


----------



## RoughneckGeek

This is going to be my first water cooled build. I'm just curious if there's anything I'm overlooking before I hit purchase on a $500 order. I plan to see how temperatures run given just the two radiators and adding one more 120mm rad if I need to...



The 120mm with res is going to end up in the area the drive cages normally sit. The 140mm is going to go in the back of the case where the stock fan is. If I need to, I can mount one more 120mm directly above the CPU. The case is getting a makeover in the metal shop to make separate the sides from the top of the shroud so each side of the 3-sided shroud can be removed individually. The top is going to be replaced. I'm going to have him make two versions - one with a single point to mount the rad/res combo towards the front of the case and a 2nd that has the same cutout towards the front and a separate cutout for another 120mm rad.

Btw, thanks for all the help. This thread is so packed with information most of my questions were answered before I ordered any parts.


----------



## toyz72

hey roughneckgeek......i'm not big into water cooling,but i was looking over your list out of curiosity. i see you have plans for a 120 and 140 rad? i was thinking instead of a 120 rad, why not go with a dual 80mm rad for the front?

its seems to me your going to run into alot of air flow problems because of the way the case is designed. plz keep us updated on your build. looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> hey roughneckgeek......i'm not big into water cooling,but i was looking over your list out of curiosity. i see you have plans for a 120 and 140 rad? i was thinking instead of a 120 rad, why not go with a dual 80mm rad for the front?
> 
> its seems to me your going to run into alot of air flow problems because of the way the case is designed. plz keep us updated on your build. looking forward to seeing it.


I don't think I have enough room to put a radiator across the front of the case with a full sized video card like the 290X. The 120mm I'm planning on would be mounted at the top of the case towards the front without interfering with the video card. That said, I hear you on the air flow issues. I'm already not confident in this revision of the design so I'm working on new plans before I spend any money.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> I don't think I have enough room to put a radiator across the front of the case with a full sized video card like the 290X. The 120mm I'm planning on would be mounted at the top of the case towards the front without interfering with the video card. That said, I hear you on the air flow issues. I'm already not confident in this revision of the design so I'm working on new plans before I spend any money.


i think its smart to hold off till you figure things out. no need to waste money. do they make a 140 ran that could handle both cpu and gpu? maybe you could make a 120mm intake up top? just throwing some ideas out there. i'm sure you have more water cooling knowledge me,lol. i to have been working on some ideas to increase air flow without causing a bunch of fan noise.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i think its smart to hold off till you figure things out. no need to waste money. do they make a 140 ran that could handle both cpu and gpu? maybe you could make a 120mm intake up top? just throwing some ideas out there. i'm sure you have more water cooling knowledge me,lol. i to have been working on some ideas to increase air flow without causing a bunch of fan noise.


It's an expensive enough project without throwing money away... and like I said, this is my first. All I know is from reading and doing research online.









I hadn't considered another intake on the top... your questions are giving me all kinds of ideas.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> It's an expensive enough project without throwing money away... and like I said, this is my first. All I know is from reading and doing research online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't considered another intake on the top... your questions are giving me all kinds of ideas.


i'll let the water cooling to you. i was thinking without the top cross bar installed, a 120-140mm intake fan could work out well. its more of a problem to make it look nice or appealing to the eye. but would be nice to have feeding the rear rad.

i almost think i would need 290-290x on hand to check out temps for myself. this would give you a better idea on how much cooling you really need?


----------



## kb4all

Looking to build a NAS for storing MKVs to stream to WD TV Live SMPs around the house. There will typically be one SMP going at a time with a maximum of three at one time. I have narrowed down the OS to unRaid for its ease of use, bootable from USB and ability to easily expand the array.

Here is my part list. Please provide some feedback as this is my first NAS build. Thanks in advance.

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/kb4all/saved/2MAN

Intel Pentium G3220 3.0GHz Dual-Core
Asus H87I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150
Team Vulcan 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600
Western Digital Red 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM
Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower
Rosewill 550W ATX12V / EPS12V


----------



## GoldenTree

Hey I have a question that has been concerning me for a bit. Does anyone know if the front panel cables are long enough to wrap around the motherboard and plug in their respective places near the top of the mobo. I was thinking of ways to make the build seem less and this came cross my mind if the cables were long enough. I am not sure if I explained it right so I made a little sketch of what I mean in paint (Sorry for terrible job







)

P.s For those I talked to about the cooler I am going with the H75 now.











Looking at the pic do you think I could do that or it is just not possible ?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## funfortehfun

What I'd do is route the front panel cables under the motherboard:



All the front panel cables go under the motherboard and then go to their respective places on the right box. You can see the front panel audio connector coming out of that bundle on the left.

As for the USB3 connector on your motherboard, you might have a harder time, though I think you can route it in the way you have suggested it... the USB3 cable is REALLY stiff. the H61N board didn't have a USB3 connector so I didn't have quite as much trouble connecting USB2 with the adapter, but I saw the TPM header and tried to route the USB3 under the motherboard and it didn't work out well...

Edit: no wonder the PC was having problems after it arrived from shipping... in this picture you can see the VGA power cable not plugged in all the way! XD


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> What I'd do is route the front panel cables under the motherboard:
> 
> 
> All the front panel cables go under the motherboard and then go to their respective places on the right box. You can see the front panel audio connector coming out of that bundle on the left.
> 
> As for the USB3 connector on your motherboard, you might have a harder time, though I think you can route it in the way you have suggested it... the USB3 cable is REALLY stiff. the H61N board didn't have a USB3 connector so I didn't have quite as much trouble connecting USB2 with the adapter, but I saw the TPM header and tried to route the USB3 under the motherboard and it didn't work out well...
> 
> Edit: no wonder the PC was having problems after it arrived from shipping... in this picture you can see the VGA power cable not plugged in all the way! XD


Thanks so much I did not even think that was possible going under the mobo. And yeah I will experiment what I can do with the USB3 thanks a lot and LOL no wounder it was not working


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> What I'd do is route the front panel cables under the motherboard:
> 
> 
> All the front panel cables go under the motherboard and then go to their respective places on the right box. You can see the front panel audio connector coming out of that bundle on the left.
> 
> As for the USB3 connector on your motherboard, you might have a harder time, though I think you can route it in the way you have suggested it... the USB3 cable is REALLY stiff. the H61N board didn't have a USB3 connector so I didn't have quite as much trouble connecting USB2 with the adapter, but I saw the TPM header and tried to route the USB3 under the motherboard and it didn't work out well...
> 
> Edit: no wonder the PC was having problems after it arrived from shipping... in this picture you can see the VGA power cable not plugged in all the way! XD


+1 on that super stiff usb 3 header. I routed my cabled through a hdd bay and it barely connects.


----------



## Beatwolf

This case is really nice, thinking about doing a build for my mom using this case, with a corei3 no gfx etc. So can anybody recommend a psu and a especially a cooler to go with a low-end mainboard and haswell corei3 for this case? It will only be used for checking mail, surfing on the web, and the occassional word processing.


----------



## mbondPDX

Does the Node go on sale often? I read about how it was recently on sale for ~$50 which makes it hard to pull the trigger at its current $90 price tag. Crossing my fingers for a black Friday sale.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> Does the Node go on sale often? I read about how it was recently on sale for ~$50 which makes it hard to pull the trigger at its current $90 price tag. Crossing my fingers for a black Friday sale.


Yeah, they often go on sale on newegg for around 50-60 bucks. I got mine for $55.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> This case is really nice, thinking about doing a build for my mom using this case, with a corei3 no gfx etc. So can anybody recommend a psu and a especially a cooler to go with a low-end mainboard and haswell corei3 for this case? It will only be used for checking mail, surfing on the web, and the occassional word processing.


CX430 should fit nicely. Get the CX430M if you're terrible at wiring. I think you can pick up the non-modular CX430 for $20 after MIR on microcenter.


----------



## Beatwolf

ok thx for the suggestion. Im not in US though. Anyway what about a cooler? any recommendations?


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> This case is really nice, thinking about doing a build for my mom using this case, with a corei3 no gfx etc. So can anybody recommend a psu and a especially a cooler to go with a low-end mainboard and haswell corei3 for this case? It will only be used for checking mail, surfing on the web, and the occassional word processing.


Do you really need a cooler ? and if you want it quite I say the Noctua NH-L9i is a winner in my book


----------



## Beatwolf

I guess not, not sure how much noise the stock cooler makes though. But then again my mom probably doesn´t care. Anyway thanks!


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> I guess not, not sure how much noise the stock cooler makes though. But then again my mom probably doesn´t care. Anyway thanks!


No problem and just ask your mom if she wants it quite.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> No problem and just ask your mom if she wants it quite.


I'm actually fine with the noise the stock cooler makes. If your mother is stressing the CPU for some reason, then I'd be concerned.
Even if it's under something like Prime95, the fan isn't THAT loud. I have the stock fans that comes with the Node 304 and a stock Intel cooler on my i5, and it's almost silent(no GPU yet, arrives this week!). And the little Node 304 sits right next to my keyboard, too, on my desk.


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> I guess not, not sure how much noise the stock cooler makes though. But then again my mom probably doesn´t care. Anyway thanks!


The stock cooler is actually fairly silent.


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rousp*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm a french guy who tried to build a new node 304, so here's my parts :
> 
> ASUS H87I-PLUS C2
> Intel Core i5 4570
> Noctua NH-U12S
> Kingston HyperX black 8 Go
> Intel 335 180go
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2To
> ASUS gtx 770
> Silverstone ST55F-G + SST-PP05
> 2 x Noctua NF-B9 + Noctua NF-A14
> 
> Few pics :
> 
> 
> 
> Just loved working with that case, vive le node !


Looks really good, glad to know the Noctua NF-B9 fit and don't interfere with the HD Cage. I'm thinking about getting those over the NF-A9x14 when I make a build in this case.


----------



## mbondPDX

I'm in the planning stages of my next build and am debating on a video card with the blower or acx style cooler. I'd prefer the acx because they tend to run quieter but am concerned about how the hot air gets dumped into the case. How is the node's airflow? Any recommendations on blower vs acx with this case?


----------



## siggie30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> I'm in the planning stages of my next build and am debating on a video card with the blower or acx style cooler. I'd prefer the acx because they tend to run quieter but am concerned about how the hot air gets dumped into the case. How is the node's airflow? Any recommendations on blower vs acx with this case?


While I have not measured airflow from the case with any cool meters, the stock cooling solution will move plenty of air. Given the small cubic volume, any quality cooler and fan will only add efficiency. I use a acx style and have not had any issues with heat under load and mild O.C.ing.


----------



## jaycer

Hello! Have been following this thread quite closely and I think that I'm ready to take the leap now. Here is my build. I am quite a noobie, and haven't built a machine in ages so i really need your feedback!

*CASE*: Fractal Node 304
*CPU*: Xeon E3 1230 V3
*GPU*: AMD HD 7750
*COOLING*: Corsair H55
*MOTHERBOARD*: Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI
*MEMORY*: G.Skill Ripjaws X 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz 1.5V
*PSU*: Seasonic G-550

What do you think? Any major bottlenecks or problems that could arise with this configuration?


----------



## jaycer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaycer*
> 
> Hello! Have been following this thread quite closely and I think that I'm ready to take the leap now. Here is my build. I am quite a noobie, and haven't built a machine in ages so i really need your feedback!
> 
> *CASE*: Fractal Node 304
> *CPU*: Xeon E3 1230 V3
> *GPU*: AMD HD 7750
> *COOLING*: Corsair H55
> *MOTHERBOARD*: Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI
> *MEMORY*: G.Skill Ripjaws X 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz 1.5V
> *PSU*: Seasonic G-550
> 
> What do you think? Any major bottlenecks or problems that could arise with this configuration?


And just want to point out that my major usecases are watching HD movies, light gaming, and casual videoediting + photoshop work... And I want it to be quiet


----------



## TeeZee

Hi everyone,

Long time reader, first time poster. I am building my first PC, and have already purchased my Node. I began making a "budget gaming" build on PCPartPicker a couple months ago, and thanks to some timely deals and incessant internet lurking, it has somehow morphed into this:

*CASE:* Fractal Node 304 (Purchased)
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K (Purchased)
*GPU:* HIS IceQ Turbo R9 280X
*COOLING:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
*MOTHERBOARD:* MSI Z87I Mini ITX
*MEMORY:* G.Skill Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 (Purchased)
*PSU:* Seasonic G-750 (Purchased)

Obligatory Newbie Questions:

*1.* Does anyone have any experience fitting this GPU and PSU in the Node? Tom's Hardware says the card is 297mm long, but Newegg says it's 12.24''. Will this make a difference?

*2.* I want to try my hand at overclocking eventually. Will the EVO fit on the MSI board? If not, I guess it's either spring for an Asus board or a water cooler (probably Corsair). Thoughts?

Any recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaycer*
> 
> And just want to point out that my major usecases are watching HD movies, light gaming, and casual videoediting + photoshop work... And I want it to be quiet


Generally nvidia is chosen for video editing because most video editors use cuda cores for faster rendering, just my 2 cents


----------



## JMatzelle303

wouldn't that 4770K run really hot with that cpu cooler


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaycer*
> 
> Hello! Have been following this thread quite closely and I think that I'm ready to take the leap now. Here is my build. I am quite a noobie, and haven't built a machine in ages so i really need your feedback!
> 
> *CASE*: Fractal Node 304
> *CPU*: Xeon E3 1230 V3
> *GPU*: AMD HD 7750
> *COOLING*: Corsair H55
> *MOTHERBOARD*: Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI
> *MEMORY*: G.Skill Ripjaws X 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz 1.5V
> *PSU*: Seasonic G-550
> 
> What do you think? Any major bottlenecks or problems that could arise with this configuration?


Welcome!









If youre not really going to upgrade anytime soon, specially the graphics card, you may want to take a look at a Seasonic G450 instead since my guesstimate for the total power draw in your rig would be ~250 watts at most. You can also get a G360 but that is not using modular cables.

Good luck with your build!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeeZee*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Long time reader, first time poster. I am building my first PC, and have already purchased my Node. I began making a "budget gaming" build on PCPartPicker a couple months ago, and thanks to some timely deals and incessant internet lurking, it has somehow morphed into this:
> 
> *CASE:* Fractal Node 304 (Purchased)
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K (Purchased)
> *GPU:* HIS IceQ Turbo R9 280X
> *COOLING:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> *MOTHERBOARD:* MSI Z87I Mini ITX
> *MEMORY:* G.Skill Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 (Purchased)
> *PSU:* Seasonic G-750 (Purchased)
> 
> Obligatory Newbie Questions:
> 
> *1.* Does anyone have any experience fitting this GPU and PSU in the Node? Tom's Hardware says the card is 297mm long, but Newegg says it's 12.24''. Will this make a difference?
> 
> *2.* I want to try my hand at overclocking eventually. Will the EVO fit on the MSI board? If not, I guess it's either spring for an Asus board or a water cooler (probably Corsair). Thoughts?
> 
> Any recommendations are appreciated.


Welcome as well!

1. I used a 7970 lightning BE inside the node 304, which has 305mm in length, and it didnt have any clearance issues inside the node 304. You can browse for it somewhere in this thread.

2. Nope, it will not fit the MSI board since the CPU socket is near the PCIE slot. Even their new Gaming Series itx motherboard still has the same placement. You can go for Asrock Z87-E itx or asus boards if you want air tower coolers. If money is no concern, get that ROG Impact or Z87i-Deluxe.

Also, depending on your room temps, I doubt the Hyper 212 Evo will cool down an OC'd 4770k. If you want that MSI motherboard, maybe you can get it for cheaps or something, you can go AIO cooler instead.


----------



## merdock271

Hi All,

New builder, planning on soon trying my hand at a build using the Fractal Design Node 304, and thought I'd post my current ideas here to get some feedback.

The build, as it currently stands:

CPU Intel Core i5-4570S 2.9GHz Quad-Core Processor
Cooler Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
SSD Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Mobo Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
RAM Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
GPU MSI Radeon R9 270X 2GB Video Card
Power Silverstone Strider Plus 500W 80+ Bronze Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
Case Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case

A few thoughts/questions:
1. On the CPU, I wanted to get something that didn't run too hot, but I'm also looking for something with reasonable gaming performance. Do you think this is a reasonable choice? Does it require the cooler, or would some other cooler be preferable for this build? I just picked something that looks fairly standard, but no real other reasoning behind it.
2. Pretty set on just having an SSD. I have an external HD, if it comes to that, but honestly I rarely use too much space on hard drives and have a laptop as well, so I think the single SSD will be fine. I also like that this will save me space on a first build.
3. I like the motherboard because it comes with onboard wifi and bluetooth (I have bluetooth speakers I plan on using, and don't have ethernet in room). I was also considering the MSI Z87I board with similar properties, but have heard good things about gigabyte. Do you think I should switch and why?
4. On RAM, from what I've read, 8gb is probably sufficient, and increases in speed arent super relevant with an SSD? I found a reasonably good deal on this RAM at the moment (110 for 2x8), so I figured it may be worth the jump, but if there's no performance increase at all I won't bother.
5. On the GPU, looking for something in a reasonable budget that still has reasonable performance. From my understanding of the case, this should fit fine given that I'm removing the HDD slots?
6. Wanted a modular power supply to simplify the process, I think this PSU fits the build well.

Really just looking for any thoughts or recommended improvements on this build! The main goals are to be able to play some games at 1080p, as well as use it as a bit of an HTPC. At the moment this is fairly on the edge of my budget (given that I also have to buy a monitor, keyboard, and OS), so any ideas on how to reel in anything that is unnecessary or not overly helpful in the above build would also be great. In case anyone is curious, the peripherals I'm currently looking at (but which could easily change based on cyber monday deals) are:

Keyboard Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Rapid Wired Gaming Keyboard
Screen Hannspree HL272HPB 27.0" Monitor
OS Windows 8.1 Pro for Students

I already have a wireless mouse.

I'm also curious what other things I should be buying alongside this stuff for the build process (for cable management, etc.). I think I probably need a short cable set for the PSU, as below, but any recommendations on other things would be great!

SilverStone PP05 Short Cable for PSU Set

Thanks in advance for any help and advice.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merdock271*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> New builder, planning on soon trying my hand at a build using the Fractal Design Node 304, and thought I'd post my current ideas here to get some feedback.
> 
> The build, as it currently stands:
> 
> CPUIntel Core i5-4570S 2.9GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CoolerCooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
> SSDSamsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> MoboGigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> RAMCrucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> GPUMSI Radeon R9 270X 2GB Video Card
> PowerSilverstone Strider Plus 500W 80+ Bronze Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
> CaseFractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
> 
> A few thoughts/questions:
> 1. On the CPU, I wanted to get something that didn't run too hot, but I'm also looking for something with reasonable gaming performance. Do you think this is a reasonable choice? Does it require the cooler, or would some other cooler be preferable for this build? I just picked something that looks fairly standard, but no real other reasoning behind it.
> 2. Pretty set on just having an SSD. I have an external HD, if it comes to that, but honestly I rarely use too much space on hard drives and have a laptop as well, so I think the single SSD will be fine. I also like that this will save me space on a first build.
> 3. I like the motherboard because it comes with onboard wifi and bluetooth (I have bluetooth speakers I plan on using, and don't have ethernet in room). I was also considering the MSI Z87I board with similar properties, but have heard good things about gigabyte. Do you think I should switch and why?
> 4. On RAM, from what I've read, 8gb is probably sufficient, and increases in speed arent super relevant with an SSD? I found a reasonably good deal on this RAM at the moment (110 for 2x8), so I figured it may be worth the jump, but if there's no performance increase at all I won't bother.
> 5. On the GPU, looking for something in a reasonable budget that still has reasonable performance. From my understanding of the case, this should fit fine given that I'm removing the HDD slots?
> 6. Wanted a modular power supply to simplify the process, I think this PSU fits the build well.
> 
> Really just looking for any thoughts or recommended improvements on this build! The main goals are to be able to play some games at 1080p, as well as use it as a bit of an HTPC. At the moment this is fairly on the edge of my budget (given that I also have to buy a monitor, keyboard, and OS), so any ideas on how to reel in anything that is unnecessary or not overly helpful in the above build would also be great. In case anyone is curious, the peripherals I'm currently looking at (but which could easily change based on cyber monday deals) are:
> 
> KeyboardCooler Master Storm QuickFire Rapid Wired Gaming Keyboard
> ScreenHannspree HL272HPB 27.0" Monitor
> OSWindows 8.1 Pro for Students
> 
> I already have a wireless mouse.
> 
> I'm also curious what other things I should be buying alongside this stuff for the build process (for cable management, etc.). I think I probably need a short cable set for the PSU, as below, but any recommendations on other things would be great!
> 
> SilverStone PP05 Short Cable for PSU Set
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help and advice.






1. I would go with the normal i5-4570 with a stock cooler. If you're worried about the heat, the i5-3570 is also a good option, as Ivy generates less heat than Haswell. I don't see a need for a Hyper 212, especially if you're not overclocking. Also, a Hyper 212 won't fit on that motherboard, unless you put it parallel to the PCIe x16 slot. The stock one is pretty quiet for cooling the CPU at stock speeds.
2. Nice SSD. Samsung 840 EVOs are pretty fast, and 250GB is often enough for most people.
3. MSI and Gigabyte make great motherboards. Since you're not going to be overclocking, I think both motherboards will suit your needs.
4. 16GB of RAM will last quite a long time. I find that 8GB is an optimal minimum for gaming, but 16GB will help a lot, especially in future games.
5. Any GPU will pretty much fit, except for some HD 7990s and GTX 690s. I recently picked up an HD 7950 for really cheap(230 USD - 20 MIR), and it fits just fine in this case. If you can go for it, an R9 280X will perform quite a bit better.
6. Seasonic G-series are quite popular for the Node 304. A 550W will do just fine. I'm not sure if the SilverStone short cables will work for this PSU, though.

My Node is wired up with an XFX PRO550W PSU. It's non-modular, and I'm able to cable manage it just fine. If you know you're not good at cable management, then a short cable kit will make your Node 304 a lot cleaner and improve airflow a little bit.

PcPartPicker for your build:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/26HzX

Slight Changes I would make:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/26HIA
The higher core clock will help on the CPU, and the 7950 will be a great increase in performance. The powercoler one is also one of the quieter 7950s.


----------



## GoldenTree

Hey guys I just posted my first build log for this case if you would like to look at it this it is Frozen Roots: A Node 304 Build.

Thanks, Golden


----------



## mac13

Hi guys I recently purchased the Node and am trying to figure out what parts I want to purchase during the holidays to complete my build. I want to make sure everything will fit and there isn't some issue I'm overlooking. I originally was going to make this a HTPC but my regular computer at home is outdated so I thought I would go ahead and add a full size graphics card and upgrade a few things and make it my everyday PC for games etc. Here are the parts I am looking at.

*CPU*:Intel Core i7-4770K
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H60 ???
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z87E-ITX
*Memory:* 2x8GB TBD (waiting on BF deal!)
*Video Card:* Some full size card TBD (something along the lines of 670, 760, 7950)
*Storage:*
Toshiba Q Series 256GB SSD
2 x Western Digital Red 3TB
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
*Case:*Fractal Design Node 304
*Power Supply:*SeaSonic G 550W

Questions I have are:
1. I know many people have used the Seasonic G550 but will it definitely provide enough space if I use a full size graphics card? I searched for some pics and saw a few and they were pretty tight. Also, I have heard the cables on this PSU are on the shorter side. I won't have any problem reaching devices such as all of my HDD right?
2. I guess with a full size graphics card you have to remove one HDD bay right? Since this will be my HTPC as well, I want to put as many HDD in as possible. Will I have any problem having 2 HDD bay in with these components?
3. I want this build as quiet as possible so do you see any issues with these parts being noisy? I am not really sure what CPU cooler I want to use but seem to keep seeing the Corsair H water coolers being used and at first glance I like them because they provide a relatively small footprint compared to the large air coolers. Do you have any other recommendations for a cool, quiet CPU cooler that will fit with my components?

Thanks and I look forward to hearing what everyone has to say!


----------



## merdock271

Thanks for the thoughts! very helpful.

Looking into this thread more while watching some build videos and whatnot, I've come to have a few concerns and was curious if anyone has thoughts on these:

1. The GPU + Power Supply issue - I know there are some issues with fitting these and having space for cables to plug in. If I use a GTX 760, for instance, any recommendations of PSUs that would work well with this in that the cables wouldn't be in the way? Does the Seasonic G series recommended below work well for this? Originally I was under the impression that fully modular = better for this case size, but it seems like for this specific case, the modular PSU may have issues because of cable location?

2. Coolers: You mention that you don't think a cooler is necessary, but I keep reading totally conflicting opinions on this stuff. Some people recommend after market for non overclocked CPUs, others say that depending on how much you overclock, maybe even stock coolers will work, etc. My question: If I want to run either the i5-4570 or the i5-4670k (depending on if I want to overclock, still on the fence), what kind of cooling strategies are recommended/work well with this case? I care quite a bit about the box running fairly cool/quiet as much as possible (probably more than most), if that helps with any suggestions.

3. Overclocking: Is it worth it? From my understanding, the cost is like 100 bucks (for slightly more expensive CPU and then better cooling solutions), and it seems like a pretty significant performance upgrade, but what's the cost temperature/noise wise?

Sorry about all the questions! After 5 years of owning just laptops instead of desktops, want to make sure I figure everything out before I bite the bullet and buy it all.

For reference, this is where I'm currently at on the build, though it's all tentative (nothing bought yet), and no power supply or after market cooler listed on the build.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/27soq
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> 
> 1. I would go with the normal i5-4570 with a stock cooler. If you're worried about the heat, the i5-3570 is also a good option, as Ivy generates less heat than Haswell. I don't see a need for a Hyper 212, especially if you're not overclocking. Also, a Hyper 212 won't fit on that motherboard, unless you put it parallel to the PCIe x16 slot. The stock one is pretty quiet for cooling the CPU at stock speeds.
> 2. Nice SSD. Samsung 840 EVOs are pretty fast, and 250GB is often enough for most people.
> 3. MSI and Gigabyte make great motherboards. Since you're not going to be overclocking, I think both motherboards will suit your needs.
> 4. 16GB of RAM will last quite a long time. I find that 8GB is an optimal minimum for gaming, but 16GB will help a lot, especially in future games.
> 5. Any GPU will pretty much fit, except for some HD 7990s and GTX 690s. I recently picked up an HD 7950 for really cheap(230 USD - 20 MIR), and it fits just fine in this case. If you can go for it, an R9 280X will perform quite a bit better.
> 6. Seasonic G-series are quite popular for the Node 304. A 550W will do just fine. I'm not sure if the SilverStone short cables will work for this PSU, though.
> 
> My Node is wired up with an XFX PRO550W PSU. It's non-modular, and I'm able to cable manage it just fine. If you know you're not good at cable management, then a short cable kit will make your Node 304 a lot cleaner and improve airflow a little bit.
> 
> PcPartPicker for your build:
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/26HzX
> 
> Slight Changes I would make:
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/26HIA
> The higher core clock will help on the CPU, and the 7950 will be a great increase in performance. The powercoler one is also one of the quieter 7950s.


----------



## merdock271

Hah, we have a bunch of the same questions. I can say pretty definitively on your question 2) that the answer is no, you won't have a problem. Good video answer is here: 



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*
> 
> Hi guys I recently purchased the Node and am trying to figure out what parts I want to purchase during the holidays to complete my build. I want to make sure everything will fit and there isn't some issue I'm overlooking. I originally was going to make this a HTPC but my regular computer at home is outdated so I thought I would go ahead and add a full size graphics card and upgrade a few things and make it my everyday PC for games etc. Here are the parts I am looking at.
> 
> *CPU*:Intel Core i7-4770K
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H60 ???
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z87E-ITX
> *Memory:* 2x8GB TBD (waiting on BF deal!)
> *Video Card:* Some full size card TBD (something along the lines of 670, 760, 7950)
> *Storage:*
> Toshiba Q Series 256GB SSD
> 2 x Western Digital Red 3TB
> Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
> *Case:*Fractal Design Node 304
> *Power Supply:*SeaSonic G 550W
> 
> Questions I have are:
> 1. I know many people have used the Seasonic G550 but will it definitely provide enough space if I use a full size graphics card? I searched for some pics and saw a few and they were pretty tight. Also, I have heard the cables on this PSU are on the shorter side. I won't have any problem reaching devices such as all of my HDD right?
> 2. I guess with a full size graphics card you have to remove one HDD bay right? Since this will be my HTPC as well, I want to put as many HDD in as possible. Will I have any problem having 2 HDD bay in with these components?
> 3. I want this build as quiet as possible so do you see any issues with these parts being noisy? I am not really sure what CPU cooler I want to use but seem to keep seeing the Corsair H water coolers being used and at first glance I like them because they provide a relatively small footprint compared to the large air coolers. Do you have any other recommendations for a cool, quiet CPU cooler that will fit with my components?
> 
> Thanks and I look forward to hearing what everyone has to say!


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merdock271*
> 
> Hah, we have a bunch of the same questions. I can say pretty definitively on your question 2) that the answer is no, you won't have a problem. Good video answer is here:


Thanks! Ya after reading your post it looks like we are after the same setup and have the same questions!


----------



## mac13

It looks like Merdock and I are after the same type of build and have the same questions so I'm going to jump in and ask a couple questions about your comments. You(him) listed the Silverstone Strider Plus 500W PSU. Is that haswell compatible? Newegg doesn't list it as compatible and usually 500W PSU aren't but it looks like Silverstone lists it as compatible which I don't fully trust because some manufacturers (CoolerMaster) pretty much say all of their PSU are compatible. In your recommended setup, I notice you recommended the Seasonic G 550W which is what I was looking at. Why would you recommend that over the Silverstone? I had also looked at Silverstone PSU because they are shorter and I figured would fit better in the case but everyone says the Seasonic G 550W still fits even thought it is 160mm because where the plugs are located. I see a good price on the Seasonic right now so I thought about jumping on it but wasn't sure. I am also wondering if I should maybe get the 650W instead.

Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> 
> 1. I would go with the normal i5-4570 with a stock cooler. If you're worried about the heat, the i5-3570 is also a good option, as Ivy generates less heat than Haswell. I don't see a need for a Hyper 212, especially if you're not overclocking. Also, a Hyper 212 won't fit on that motherboard, unless you put it parallel to the PCIe x16 slot. The stock one is pretty quiet for cooling the CPU at stock speeds.
> 2. Nice SSD. Samsung 840 EVOs are pretty fast, and 250GB is often enough for most people.
> 3. MSI and Gigabyte make great motherboards. Since you're not going to be overclocking, I think both motherboards will suit your needs.
> 4. 16GB of RAM will last quite a long time. I find that 8GB is an optimal minimum for gaming, but 16GB will help a lot, especially in future games.
> 5. Any GPU will pretty much fit, except for some HD 7990s and GTX 690s. I recently picked up an HD 7950 for really cheap(230 USD - 20 MIR), and it fits just fine in this case. If you can go for it, an R9 280X will perform quite a bit better.
> 6. Seasonic G-series are quite popular for the Node 304. A 550W will do just fine. I'm not sure if the SilverStone short cables will work for this PSU, though.
> 
> My Node is wired up with an XFX PRO550W PSU. It's non-modular, and I'm able to cable manage it just fine. If you know you're not good at cable management, then a short cable kit will make your Node 304 a lot cleaner and improve airflow a little bit.
> 
> PcPartPicker for your build:
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/26HzX
> 
> Slight Changes I would make:
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/26HIA
> The higher core clock will help on the CPU, and the 7950 will be a great increase in performance. The powercoler one is also one of the quieter 7950s.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merdock271*
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts! very helpful.
> 
> Looking into this thread more while watching some build videos and whatnot, I've come to have a few concerns and was curious if anyone has thoughts on these:
> 
> 1. The GPU + Power Supply issue - I know there are some issues with fitting these and having space for cables to plug in. If I use a GTX 760, for instance, any recommendations of PSUs that would work well with this in that the cables wouldn't be in the way? Does the Seasonic G series recommended below work well for this? Originally I was under the impression that fully modular = better for this case size, but it seems like for this specific case, the modular PSU may have issues because of cable location?
> 
> 2. Coolers: You mention that you don't think a cooler is necessary, but I keep reading totally conflicting opinions on this stuff. Some people recommend after market for non overclocked CPUs, others say that depending on how much you overclock, maybe even stock coolers will work, etc. My question: If I want to run either the i5-4570 or the i5-4670k (depending on if I want to overclock, still on the fence), what kind of cooling strategies are recommended/work well with this case? I care quite a bit about the box running fairly cool/quiet as much as possible (probably more than most), if that helps with any suggestions.
> 
> 3. Overclocking: Is it worth it? From my understanding, the cost is like 100 bucks (for slightly more expensive CPU and then better cooling solutions), and it seems like a pretty significant performance upgrade, but what's the cost temperature/noise wise?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions! After 5 years of owning just laptops instead of desktops, want to make sure I figure everything out before I bite the bullet and buy it all.
> 
> For reference, this is where I'm currently at on the build, though it's all tentative (nothing bought yet), and no power supply or after market cooler listed on the build.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/27soq






1. Yeah, if you use the proper power supply and sacrifice one HDD bay, you can fit GPUs up to 310mm in length. That pretty much covers all single-GPUs and even some dual-GPUs. The Seasonic G series has cables that, when installed, will run under the GPU and work perfectly fine. I perfer Seasonic as the PSUs they make are some of the best out there, and provide really clean power to your components. You can see some breakdowns on other websites like JonnyGuru which explain how good they really are. Also, I like the extra 50w headroom, as it usually makes sure that even some of the power hungry GPUs can run just fine.
2. Bottom line is that if you're running at stock or at Intel Turbo Boost speeds, the stock cooler will be just fine. Aftermarket cooler may be quieter, but are not needed for CPUs that aren't manually overclocked. If you do wish to overclock, a third party cooler is pretty much required. I have run my Node 304 with a stock cooler on my i5-3570K(clocked @ stock speeds, no GPU), and my whole rig is almost silent. If you do not want to overclock, the i5-4570 is a great option.
3. Overclocking. I usually only overclock when I find that my CPU can't handle games. e.g. my old Core2Duo was getting outdated, so I was able to take advantage its overclocking ability to pull another 3-5 months out of that rig. It's a higher initial cost setup for sure, but I think that in the end, it's worth the extra money. Of course, this is just my opinion. Whether you want to overclock or not is up to you. The higher you overclock, the hotter the CPU will run. If you have the right cooler, overclocking your CPU can mean increased performance with minimal sound increase.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*
> 
> It looks like Merdock and I are after the same type of build and have the same questions so I'm going to jump in and ask a couple questions about your comments. You(him) listed the Silverstone Strider Plus 500W PSU. Is that haswell compatible? Newegg doesn't list it as compatible and usually 500W PSU aren't but it looks like Silverstone lists it as compatible which I don't fully trust because some manufacturers (CoolerMaster) pretty much say all of their PSU are compatible. In your recommended setup, I notice you recommended the Seasonic G 550W which is what I was looking at. Why would you recommend that over the Silverstone? I had also looked at Silverstone PSU because they are shorter and I figured would fit better in the case but everyone says the Seasonic G 550W still fits even thought it is 160mm because where the plugs are located. I see a good price on the Seasonic right now so I thought about jumping on it but wasn't sure. I am also wondering if I should maybe get the 650W instead.
> 
> Thanks.





Most PSUs are Haswell compatible. If they're not, then you can usually disable the low-consumption idle power states that Haswell features(C6 and C7 states, I think. Don't quote me on this). Hop into your bios and disable these power states and any PSU will work just fine. 650W is pretty overkill for most systems, especially for single-gpu solutions. 550w can handle pretty much everything, and a bit of overclocking as well. As for why I recommend Seasonic, read what I typed above ^.^


----------



## jaycer

Hmm...

I may have screwed up. I already placed my order... But I chose the HIS Radeon R9 280X IceQ Turbo X2 3D card which is 311mm long and the Node 304 supports 310mm long cards? Will it fit


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Your gonna have to do some push or pull out a file for the 1mm


----------



## tviceman

Here's my build I recently assembled!

Asrock Z87E-ITX
i7-4770k
Thermaltake Frio Heatsink
250gb Samsung 840 SSD
1 Terabyte Western Digital Blue
Silverstone 450w Modular SFX PSU
MSI Geforce GTX 650 TI Boost (waiting on Maxwell it hit before "finalizing" this build)

Cable management is pretty tough with this case. The v2 silverstone 450w SFX modular PSU comes with a shortcable kit; I can only imagine how hard it would be with traditional cables. I used used a sata-to-molex power adapter for the fan controller. I am extremely impressed with the noise levels of the stock case fans; even at high it's not at all loud or annoying in any way. To anyone who hasn't migrated to this case yet; I highly, highly recommend going with an SFX PSU- and specifically one that can utilize Silverstone's short cable kit.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tviceman*
> 
> Here's my build I recently assembled!
> 
> Asrock Z87E-ITX
> i7-4770k
> Thermaltake Frio Heatsink
> 250gb Samsung 840 SSD
> 1 Terabyte Western Digital Blue
> Silverstone 450w Modular SFX PSU
> MSI Geforce GTX 650 TI Boost (waiting on Maxwell it hit before "finalizing" this build)
> 
> Cable management is pretty tough with this case. The v2 silverstone 450w SFX modular PSU comes with a shortcable kit; I can only imagine how hard it would be with traditional cables. I used used a sata-to-molex power adapter for the fan controller. I am extremely impressed with the noise levels of the stock case fans; even at high it's not at all loud or annoying in any way. To anyone who hasn't migrated to this case yet; I highly, highly recommend going with an SFX PSU- and specifically one that can utilize Silverstone's short cable kit.





Nice build! That cooler really takes up a lot of space in that case. It takes up a lot of space for where I would normally route the cables. You can try stuffing the extra cables next to your HDD drive if needed.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaycer*
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> I may have screwed up. I already placed my order... But I chose the HIS Radeon R9 280X IceQ Turbo X2 3D card which is 311mm long and the Node 304 supports 310mm long cards? Will it fit


pretty sure it would still fit. but it will now heavily rely on the power supply used im guessing.

heres a 305mm graphics card inside a node 304, i can guesstimate that it still has around 1-2cm of clearance from the tip of the graphics card to the 24pin motherboard cable as shown in the pic below.

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b6/900x900px-LL-b6687e4b_C360_2013-07-15-22-37-41-847.jpeg

(ill just link it here, darn office computer having problems with this forum specially those popup boxes)

If you can reroute the 24pin motherboard cable, or place the psu cables at the other side of the node 304 facing the exhaust, im pretty sure youll do fine with a graphics card that long.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> pretty sure it would still fit. but it will now heavily rely on the power supply used im guessing.
> 
> heres a 305mm graphics card inside a node 304, i can guesstimate that it still has around 1-2cm of clearance from the tip of the graphics card to the 24pin motherboard cable as shown in the pic below.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b6/900x900px-LL-b6687e4b_C360_2013-07-15-22-37-41-847.jpeg
> 
> (ill just link it here, darn office computer having problems with this forum specially those popup boxes)
> 
> If you can reroute the 24pin motherboard cable, or place the psu cables at the other side of the node 304 facing the exhaust, im pretty sure youll do fine with a graphics card that long.


On Newegg, the GPU is a tad bit longer than 310mm(12.24" -> 310.896 mm). I don't think it'd be a PSU question(well, depends on the PSU for sure), but more of a case length problem.


----------



## undret

FYI.
I was eventually able to install the Asus GTX780 DCUII graphics card into the Node. The backplate is in contact with the h90 radiator, so there is absolutely no margins left. I was a bit afraid the backplate would bend dangerously, but it is safe if one loosen up the radiator screws allowing the radiator to offset a bit.

So: Node 304, Asus Maximus VI Impact, Corsair h90, Asus GTX780 DCUII can be done, BUT beware! Be prepared to make modifications if luck is not on your side when fitting your components together.





EDIT: And again needing some cable management, especially the big mobo cable with its arch is difficult to move. I think I will give up on that one, but attaching other mobo cables to it as to reduce airflow obstructions. Though a good deal is solved with the graphics card holding cables underneath at the case bottom.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys and girls!

Here is my shameless attempt to lure you into looking at my modding project for a friend, the Fractal Effect 304!

Custom "armour" WIP


Fully sleeved semi-modular PSU:


Custom PSU shroud:



A small list of mods include:

Custom GPU shroud
Custom PSU shroud
Fully sleeved Fractal Design Newton R3 600w PSU
Custom "Armour" for the exterior of the Fractal Design Node 304
Custom paint work
I hope you can come and atake a look









Best regards,
Justin/MetallicAcid


----------



## jasjeet

Some advice guys, was planning on using this case with the Seasonic 620W Modular PSU (M12II "Bronze" Series) however I am not sure if my ATi 5870 will fit when the plugs on the PSU are inserted.
Any help?


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Some advice guys, was planning on using this case with the Seasonic 620W Modular PSU (M12II "Bronze" Series) however I am not sure if my ATi 5870 will fit when the plugs on the PSU are inserted.
> Any help?


When I did the research for a suitable PSU, that one was one possible option to use since its size was reported to be 150mm long and hence should qualify to allow longer graphic cards. If I remember correctly, it is not fully modular, meaning that the fixed cables are maybe a bit longer than required for this case.

So I favored other models for that reason.

But if it will fit, or not, for your card, I don't know for sure though, since I have no first hand information. But chance is it will.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> When I did the research for a suitable PSU, that one was one possible option to use since its size was reported to be 150mm long and hence should qualify to allow longer graphic cards. If I remember correctly, it is not fully modular, meaning that the fixed cables are maybe a bit longer than required for this case.
> 
> So I favored other models for that reason.
> 
> But if it will fit, or not, for your card, I don't know for sure though, since I have no first hand information. But chance is it will.


I have the PSU as spare currently gathering dust so id rather use it than buy another unless i really have to.


----------



## Moogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*
> 
> Thanks! Ya after reading your post it looks like we are after the same setup and have the same questions!


This is a tech bromance.


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> I have the PSU as spare currently gathering dust so id rather use it than buy another unless i really have to.


Looking at it once again, I think it has difficulties. It appears to be 160mm anyway (data I originally got said wrongly 150mm).. It will probably not fit, unless the modular connectors are placed low on the unit so that the card is above them. Measure carefully.


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moogs*
> 
> This is a tech bromance.


Don't be jealous


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> Looking at it once again, I think it has difficulties. It appears to be 160mm anyway (data I originally got said wrongly 150mm).. It will probably not fit, unless the modular connectors are placed low on the unit so that the card is above them. Measure carefully.


Yeah its W160 x L150 x H86 mm according to seasonic website.
Bought the case and all parts otherwise. If not that old 450W PSU will have to do


----------



## jonduomma

Hello this is my first build ever so im really satisfied with it. Been using it for 4 months now.

Fractal design node 304
Asus p87 pro (deluxe in some regions?)
Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 PC12800/1600MHz CL9 2x8GB
Intel Core i5 4670K 3,4GHz Socket 1150
Asus GeForce GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5 2GB
Fractal Design Newton R3 600W
Corsair h60 v2
Corsair Force Series GS 240GB SSD

I am really happy with the result. Like the fact that it is so hard to plan a build in this case.
It is so quiet except one thing. The pump on the corsair h60 v2 so i have decided to switch cpu cooler.
So i bought some new things.

be Quiet! SilentWings 2 92mm PWM (2 intake)
be Quiet! SilentWings 2 140mm PWM
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1
Asus GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II

I know that i am going to have a problem with the psu (165mm length) when i slap in that 780 in there (287mm lenght).
The asus 760 is like perfect for a build like this but i play mainly battlefield 4 and the gpu is not enough, and i dont want to feel like the chassi is limiting the way i want to play. So im going to make it work. Can you move the bracket for the psu or do you have to remove it completly?

Switching the cooling is feeling like trowing money away, but i prefer to not occupy the only exaust with a rad. With the dark rock cooler i can fit more fans. Hoping that it will make it more quiet.

sorry for my bad english.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonduomma*
> 
> I know that i am going to have a problem with the psu (165mm length) when i slap in that 780 in there (287mm lenght).
> The asus 760 is like perfect for a build like this but i play mainly battlefield 4 and the gpu is not enough, and i dont want to feel like the chassi is limiting the way i want to play. So im going to make it work. Can you move the bracket for the psu or do you have to remove it completly?
> 
> sorry for my bad english.


Welcome, your English is fine









Also I added you to the owners list.

So removing the bracket is just four screws and should give you enough room to fit both of them, but keep in mind it will still be a tight fit. Is it modular? Cause if its not, it will fit pretty easily. If it is, you will have to put some work in it. I had a 165mm modular psu before this one, and it fit, but it was close.


----------



## toyz72

can any of you guys recommend me a good external cd drive/burner. i still have some older games and software in need a disk drive for. my wife still likes to burner pic's and school stuff to disk also. thx


----------



## jonduomma

The psu is semi-modular. The only cable that i use that is modular is the sata cable

This is pre-cablemanagement. The gpu is 210mm in lenght.


So you can drill new holes for the psu bracket or how do you attach it? Feels like in a build like this it have to be solid. Great for lan parties.


----------



## jonduomma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Welcome, your English is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I added you to the owners list.
> 
> So removing the bracket is just four screws and should give you enough room to fit both of them, but keep in mind it will still be a tight fit. Is it modular? Cause if its not, it will fit pretty easily. If it is, you will have to put some work in it. I had a 165mm modular psu before this one, and it fit, but it was close.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonduomma*
> 
> The psu is semi-modular. The only cable that i use that is modular is the sata cable
> 
> This is pre-cablemanagement. The gpu is 210mm in lenght.
> 
> 
> So you can drill new holes for the psu bracket or how do you attach it? Feels like in a build like this it have to be solid. Great for lan parties.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonduomma*
> 
> The psu is semi-modular. The only cable that i use that is modular is the sata cable
> 
> This is pre-cablemanagement. The gpu is 210mm in lenght.
> 
> So you can drill new holes for the psu bracket or how do you attach it? Feels like in a build like this it have to be solid. Great for lan parties.


I see. Mine was a semi modular too. It will be a very tight fit. I would personally recommend looking into a different psu if at all possible.

I wouldn't even worry about drilling new holes for the bracket. If you get some decent two-sided sticky pads, or something similar, it really wont go anywhere. I have mine currently held down by 3M picture hanging strips, which are basically a very sturdy durable velcro.

Honestly though, I would personally recommend looking into a different psu if at all possible. It won't be very fun trying to get that particular one to fit with a long graphics card. But its doable. You just have to move the psu over as close to the opposite side as possible.


----------



## jonduomma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Honestly though, I would personally recommend looking into a different psu if at all possible. It won't be very fun trying to get that particular one to fit with a long graphics card. But its doable. You just have to move the psu over as close to the opposite side as possible.


Oh. my platinum psu was really expensive. i rather not use my sata cable


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonduomma*
> 
> It is so quiet except one thing. The pump on the corsair h60 v2 so i have decided to switch cpu cooler.
> So i bought some new things.
> 
> be Quiet! SilentWings 2 92mm PWM (2 intake)
> be Quiet! SilentWings 2 140mm PWM
> be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1


Good to know as I want my new build to be as quiet as possible and was thinking about getting the H60. That is disappointing. Let me know what solution you end up going with and how quiet it is. I have never done water cooling before but in a case this small I want to avoid using an air cooler since they are so large.


----------



## bobsaget

Hey all,

I'm looking for a replacement for my Seasonic G550 which replaced my older X760 in order to fit my build in the NODE 304.

My G550 has some slight but audible coil whine and the fan makes a kind of grinding noise. The coil whine and fan noise are very low but noticeable since the rest of my build is almost completely silent (BeQuiet front fans, Scythe slipstream slim in the rear, all @ 7v and HR02+noctua nf a15 w/LNA adpator for cpu cooling)

What should i look into? I don't want to remove the PSU bracket and my GPU is quite long as well (Asus GTX670 Direct CU).

thanks


----------



## jonduomma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*
> 
> Good to know as I want my new build to be as quiet as possible and was thinking about getting the H60. That is disappointing. Let me know what solution you end up going with and how quiet it is. I have never done water cooling before but in a case this small I want to avoid using an air cooler since they are so large.


I have my node right next to the screen on my desk, when it is in idle the only thing i hear from the computer is the pump. Maybe this is a problem from having it to close. With the h60 you get a very clean installation. Im very happy with the amount of empty space for airflow. Going to be interesting to switch cooling.


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonduomma*
> 
> I have my node right next to the screen on my desk, when it is in idle the only thing i hear from the computer is the pump. Maybe this is a problem from having it to close. With the h60 you get a very clean installation. Im very happy with the amount of empty space for airflow. Going to be interesting to switch cooling.


So you don't hear the h60 fan at all? For me with the h90 it is the other way around. I hear a slight fan noise only, not the pump. I have the node on a shelf half a foot above the floor, right next to the workplace.

The fan noise increased, to no surprise of course, after I installed the Asus GTX780 and added the h90 fan in push mode (previously only the fractal case rear fan operated in pull while I was waiting for the GTX 780 to come in stock at reasonable price). So I am considering replacing the fractal front fan pair with Be-quite 92mm SilentWings 2 (not PWM since the Asus M6I mobo does not support PWM for case fans, only CPU) , and the corsair h90 fan with something quieter still able to deliver a decent static pressure. The Akasa Viper appears to be quite impressive, besides the Noctua NF-A14 PWM.


----------



## jonduomma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> So you don't hear the h60 fan at all? For me with the h90 it is the other way around. I hear a slight fan noise only, not the pump. I have the node on a shelf half a foot above the floor, right next to the workplace.
> 
> The fan noise increased, to no surprise of course, after I installed the Asus GTX780 and added the h90 fan in push mode (previously only the fractal case rear fan operated in pull while I was waiting for the GTX 780 to come in stock at reasonable price). So I am considering replacing the fractal front fan pair with Be-quite 92mm SilentWings 2 (not PWM since the Asus M6I mobo does not support PWM for case fans, only CPU) , and the corsair h90 fan with something quieter still able to deliver a decent static pressure. The Akasa Viper appears to be quite impressive, besides the Noctua NF-A14 PWM.


Been testing the noise levels, and youre right about the corsair fan. The pump makes this tik-tik-tik noise. also the h60 fan sucks. Making so much noise in 600 rpm already and its like as low rpm as it goes. Front fans have been no problem. Im getting my 780 later this week, and i dont want to block the only exaust with the rad and a single noisy 120mm fan. Is the node a god chassi for airflow regarding the volume/fans or is it bad when slapping in a high end graphics that generates heat in to the chassi?


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonduomma*
> 
> Been testing the noise levels, and youre right about the corsair fan. The pump makes this tik-tik-tik noise. also the h60 fan sucks. Making so much noise in 600 rpm already and its like as low rpm as it goes. Front fans have been no problem. Im getting my 780 later this week, and i dont want to block the only exaust with the rad and a single noisy 120mm fan. Is the node a god chassi for airflow regarding the volume/fans or is it bad when slapping in a high end graphics that generates heat in to the chassi?


Too bad about your pump, and fan. I would not like such a noise either. I like the h90. I have not yet put the upgraded rig to its tests, since it is now occupied by the wife with her photoshop work for Christmas cards. I do not want to install the games until after I switch over to W8.1.
Good or bad... It is a small case with less volume of air, so any extra heat source will add up quicker compared to a standard case. So you have to choose cooling to cope with that. Even though I was initially a bit skeptical about the need to replace the case stock fans, I start to think it is a good idea. I intend to keep the rear fan in pull mode, though, as it looks good in the white case.

Maybe I go for Noctuas for front pair as well as radiator fan. They are ugly in their brown color, but hidden under the case cover, they may be excused.


----------



## bobsaget

You could use BeQuiet fans as well. They are just as great as Noctuas but come in black. They can be hard to find though, depending on your location. Their mounting system are a bit odd too.


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> You could use BeQuiet fans as well. They are just as great as Noctuas but come in black. They can be hard to find though, depending on your location. Their mounting system are a bit odd too.


For the front fan pair, yes, you are right. For the radiator fan, I have not seen any 140mm fan from them with a pressure close to the original h90 fan of 1.64mm H2O.


----------



## bobsaget

Maybe Cougar fans?

But you're right, there aren't many 140 fans for radiator. If you were looking for silence though, I wouldn't have bothered with an AIO cooler.


----------



## thierry

Hi Node 304 (loving?) Owners,

I am planning for a smaller box than my current TJ08-E.
The Node 304 looks so sexy.

I will use a GA-H87N-WIFI
But I read somewhere, possible problem with the location of the CPU on the GA-Z87N-WIFI in that case

Do you know anything about this issue? Is it on all the ITX Gigabyte boards?

It would like to use this board with an i3-4330 and Thermalright HR-02 Macho (with very very low rpm, hopefully)

Thanks for your info!


----------



## merdock271

Hi all, quick question.

I'm considering getting a Corsair water cooling system for my Fractal 304, and was wondering if anyone has strong opinions on what model I'd want to use?

I'd be using an i5-4xxx series processor, likely either the 4570 or the 4670k. I imagine the cooling needs would be different based on whether I'm getting the overclocked processor, so feel free to suggest different coolers based on the processor. Right now I'm leaning towards the H60 or the H90, based on what I've read (though the h50 and h55 seem fine too for the non-overclocked cpu?), but thought I'd ask how well these work in the case/what people's experiences have been with these?

The more I read about Intel's stock cooler, the less I want it.


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thierry*
> 
> Hi Node 304 (loving?) Owners,
> 
> I am planning for a smaller box than my current TJ08-E.
> The Node 304 looks so sexy.
> 
> I will use a GA-H87N-WIFI
> But I read somewhere, possible problem with the location of the CPU on the GA-Z87N-WIFI in that case
> 
> Do you know anything about this issue? Is it on all the ITX Gigabyte boards?
> 
> It would like to use this board with an i3-4330 and Thermalright HR-02 Macho (with very very low rpm, hopefully)
> 
> Thanks for your info!


The CPU socket sits really close to the PCIE slot so your cooler may bump into your graphics card. I'm not really sure of the dimensions of your cooler but you could go with something like the ASRock Z87E-ITX for $139. The cpu socket is off to the right side and gives enough clearance for even bigger coolers like the noctua nh-u14s.

Any reason for the big CPU cooler? Seems a bit overkill for that CPU.


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merdock271*
> 
> Hi all, quick question.
> 
> I'm considering getting a Corsair water cooling system for my Fractal 304, and was wondering if anyone has strong opinions on what model I'd want to use?
> 
> I'd be using an i5-4xxx series processor, likely either the 4570 or the 4670k. I imagine the cooling needs would be different based on whether I'm getting the overclocked processor, so feel free to suggest different coolers based on the processor. Right now I'm leaning towards the H60 or the H90, based on what I've read (though the h50 and h55 seem fine too for the non-overclocked cpu?), but thought I'd ask how well these work in the case/what people's experiences have been with these?
> 
> The more I read about Intel's stock cooler, the less I want it.


Honestly, any of those listed will handle a "lightly" overclocked 4670K (less than ~1.24V) just fine. The thing about Ivy and Haswell is their non-soldered heat spreader, not so much that they "put out a lot of heat." Sure, they run hot, but under load they reach a steady temperature that is determined by a few factors: voltage, clockspeed, ambient temperature, and, of course, your cooling system. Haswell appears (going by my two 4770Ks) to scale in power consumption almost linearly until above 1.26-1.3V, depending on your sample. Past a certain voltage, you ARE going to need something like an H90/H100/H110.

What I'd be more worried about is fitment of the water-cooler on your motherboard. Chances are, if you are running a non "Z" motherboard (say H87 if you did not want to overclock), there may be obstructions to certain types of cooler. The Asetek-style "round" mounting system found on the H110, H90, H55, and H50 may conflict with either capacitors on your motherboard or the taller chokes of your VRM. As mentioned earlier in this thread by Moogs, the Asus H87I-PLUS needs either an H60, H80i, or H100i with their simpler "square" mounting system.

Here is an image of the the H87I-Plus. Notice how the capacitors and chokes are very close to the socket:


----------



## merdock271

Extremely helpful, thanks! I'm planning on going with the MSI Z87i MoBo no matter what, since it has a number of other features I like (wifi + Bluetooth + support for faster RAM), so there should be no problem?

I'm also still not really understanding the difference between the water coolers, though your distinctions below did help me understand the level of cooling and architecture differences. For instance, how are the h50 and h55 different? Corsair's website isn't too clear on this stuff..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> Honestly, any of those listed will handle a "lightly" overclocked 4670K (less than ~1.24V) just fine. The thing about Ivy and Haswell is their non-soldered heat spreader, not so much that they "put out a lot of heat." Sure, they run hot, but under load they reach a steady temperature that is determined by a few factors: voltage, clockspeed, ambient temperature, and, of course, your cooling system. Haswell appears (going by my two 4770Ks) to scale in power consumption almost linearly until above 1.26-1.3V, depending on your sample. Past a certain voltage, you ARE going to need something like an H90/H100/H110.
> 
> What I'd be more worried about is fitment of the water-cooler on your motherboard. Chances are, if you are running a non "Z" motherboard (say H87 if you did not want to overclock), there may be obstructions to certain types of cooler. The Asetek-style "round" mounting system found on the H110, H90, H55, and H50 may conflict with either capacitors on your motherboard or the taller chokes of your VRM. As mentioned earlier in this thread by Moogs, the Asus H87I-PLUS needs either an H60, H80i, or H100i with their simpler "square" mounting system.
> 
> Here is an image of the the H87I-Plus. Notice how the capacitors and chokes are very close to the socket:


----------



## thierry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> The CPU socket sits really close to the PCIE slot so your cooler may bump into your graphics card. I'm not really sure of the dimensions of your cooler but you could go with something like the ASRock Z87E-ITX for $139. The cpu socket is off to the right side and gives enough clearance for even bigger coolers like the noctua nh-u14s.
> 
> Any reason for the big CPU cooler? Seems a bit overkill for that CPU.


Thanks for the info. I did not know about the little offset on this board.

If it's only a problem for adding a graphics card, I'm good to go. I don't need one.









I was looking at this big CPU cooler, for making almost passive (very low rpm of CPU fan) or maybe full passive with a small i3 Haswell.


----------



## jonduomma

Anyone tried to modify the modular cables to the psu? Like making them shorter on the psu side.


----------



## Dyaems

@thierry

if you want, you can use the "flat side" of the HR02 macho so that it will fit a graphics card and go semi fanless with only the rear fan installed. i think that also works xD

http://cdn.overclock.net/1/1e/1e3abba1_Macho20Rev.A_b.png


----------



## jonduomma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonduomma*
> 
> Anyone tried to modify the modular cables to the psu? Like making them shorter on the psu side.


Talking about the connectors. Going to try to fit a asus gtx 780 with my fractal newton r3 600 watt (165mm).


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Maybe Cougar fans?
> 
> But you're right, there aren't many 140 fans for radiator. If you were looking for silence though, I wouldn't have bothered with an AIO cooler.


Absolutely. I am looking for a nice balance between coolness, high-performance, looks, and quietness on the whole system, including peripherals as well as components. I think I will settle for the Be-quiet 92 mm non-PWM fans for the front. Keep the original 140mm Fractal fan in pull in the rear, as it looks good when it spins through the punched holes air vent in the back of the case and hides the radiator from view.
The Noctua NF-A14 PWM seems to be excellent working for a radiator, and is readily available. Brown. :-( I read in an FAQ at Noctuas site if it is possible to paint them, sure, but voids the warranty.


----------



## rmearns

This thread has been a great help in figuring out what parts to gather for my new computer.

*CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus Z87I-DELUXE Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Storage: Western Digital WD Black 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card
Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
Power Supply: SeaSonic 650W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply*

Hope this all looks alright to everyone else.


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonduomma*
> 
> Talking about the connectors. Going to try to fit a asus gtx 780 with my fractal newton r3 600 watt (165mm).


That would be very interesting if it can be done somehow. Maybe you need to apply some magic to make room. ;-) Looking at the modular connectors on your PSU, surely, the Asus card will block most of them from use.

Likewise, I was thrilled when it became clear that the Asus GTX 780, with its backplate, can coexist with the h90 radiator in the case using a simple solution: loosen the radiator screws, to allow the radiator to be pushed aside by the backplate, complete the fastening of the card in the case, and then re-tight the radiator screws gently.


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmearns*
> 
> This thread has been a great help in figuring out what parts to gather for my new computer.
> 
> *CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: Asus Z87I-DELUXE Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
> Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> Storage: Western Digital WD Black 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
> Power Supply: SeaSonic 650W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply*
> 
> Hope this all looks alright to everyone else.


Can you provide a link to a Seasonic product page for the PSU?


----------



## jonduomma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmearns*
> 
> This thread has been a great help in figuring out what parts to gather for my new computer.
> 
> *CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: Asus Z87I-DELUXE Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
> Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> Storage: Western Digital WD Black 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
> Power Supply: SeaSonic 650W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply*
> 
> Hope this all looks alright to everyone else.


What a beast!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonduomma*
> 
> Anyone tried to modify the modular cables to the psu? Like making them shorter on the psu side.
> Talking about the connectors. Going to try to fit a asus gtx 780 with my fractal newton r3 600 watt (165mm).


I actually shortened some of my cables. For example the gpu cable came right out of the power supply and up to the card, with no extra length.


----------



## rmearns

Quote:


> Can you provide a link to a Seasonic product page for the PSU?


I'm getting mine from NCIX (canada): http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=76943


----------



## MetallicAcid

I have shortened my cables on the Fractal Design Newton R3 600w.

MA


----------



## Okt00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmearns*
> 
> I'm getting mine from NCIX (canada): http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=76943


This PSU worked awesome in the case, I have a R9 290 in there and everything is easily accessible along the bottom side of the cards PCB.

I'll have to toss up pics when I get home, I also have an h80i in there with push/pull fans. Not sure if it's just that my hands are big, or if ITX is really for kids (not really) but working on this thing with everything installed is a real PITA. All I can say is get a good set of rubber tips for your needle node pliers... ha

-E


----------



## driftchicken

Hey guys! Man... this thread has GROWN! Awesome. I've been busy lately with other things but my Node is still running strong. I'm actually in the process of upgrading my system and was wondering about how people mount hard drives and it's affects on airflow.

Right now my system has a single SSD that I was going to mount inside the front panel, like many others have done. I'm now thinking of adding a 3.5" HDD to the mix for added storage since my SSD is only ~256G. I was thinking of using the included HDD mounting devices that sit in front of the 2 front fans. I wanted to possibly mount my SSD to the HDD hanger but on the outside so it's against the case wall instead of on the inside of the case towards the middle. Not sure if this is possible, if it will fit properly. I'm actually more interested in others observations regarding airflow with a 3.5" HDD mounted in front of the fans. Is it anything to be concerned over?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftchicken*
> 
> Hey guys! Man... this thread has GROWN! Awesome. I've been busy lately with other things but my Node is still running strong. I'm actually in the process of upgrading my system and was wondering about how people mount hard drives and it's affects on airflow.
> 
> Right now my system has a single SSD that I was going to mount inside the front panel, like many others have done. I'm now thinking of adding a 3.5" HDD to the mix for added storage since my SSD is only ~256G. I was thinking of using the included HDD mounting devices that sit in front of the 2 front fans. I wanted to possibly mount my SSD to the HDD hanger but on the outside so it's against the case wall instead of on the inside of the case towards the middle. Not sure if this is possible, if it will fit properly. I'm actually more interested in others observations regarding airflow with a 3.5" HDD mounted in front of the fans. Is it anything to be concerned over?


the hdd mounted infront is fine, but 3.5hdd is heavy maybe it would fall off... maybe try an SSHD instead? i think the SSHD is a very good compromise between speed and storage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmearns*
> 
> This thread has been a great help in figuring out what parts to gather for my new computer.
> 
> *CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: Asus Z87I-DELUXE Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
> Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> Storage: Western Digital WD Black 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
> Power Supply: SeaSonic 650W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply*
> 
> Hope this all looks alright to everyone else.


welcome, and neat parts there!

assuming the PSU is a G650, then its all good









not really fond of corsair and samsung though, although i think it is because both brands are crazy expensive here in our country.


----------



## M125

Not the cheapest it has been, but the Node 304 is $55/free shipping at Newegg, for those in the US/Canada.

Black

White

Better than the $90 it has been sitting at for weeks.


----------



## merdock271

Good tip, I just bought it at this price earlier today!

Here's where I am on purchases so far - I haven't yet bought a few things because I'm holding out for better deals (maybe? probably not..)

Everything look okay, compatibility wise? Any alternative PSUs I could be looking at as well? I could also change the Mobo-CPU combo, potentially, but I'm not sure there is a better one out there for me.

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/merubhanot/saved/2Qx9

Also I'm looking at this slightly-on-sale keyboard, if anyone has thoughts on this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> Not the cheapest it has been, but the Node 304 is $55/free shipping at Newegg, for those in the US/Canada.
> 
> Black
> 
> White
> 
> Better than the $90 it has been sitting at for weeks.


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merdock271*
> 
> Good tip, I just bought it at this price earlier today!
> 
> Here's where I am on purchases so far - I haven't yet bought a few things because I'm holding out for better deals (maybe? probably not..)
> 
> Everything look okay, compatibility wise? Any alternative PSUs I could be looking at as well? I could also change the Mobo-CPU combo, potentially, but I'm not sure there is a better one out there for me.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/merubhanot/saved/2Qx9
> 
> Also I'm looking at this slightly-on-sale keyboard, if anyone has thoughts on this:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129022


It looks like someone has installed an H90 on your MSI Z87I, so an H50/H55 should fit. It does look like there are some chokes fairly close to the socket, but they may not be overly tall. The H55 is Corsair's refinement of the Asetek-built H50. It cools slightly better and is quieter. The new H60 comes with a fan that has been found to be quieter than the H55 in many reviews. I'd go with the H60 if you are sticking with the i5 4570 non "K".

Your build. I know people will say "go with an H-series board if you are not overclocking," but well-equipped H-series motherboards are often nearly as expensive and still don't have as many features - they perform the same function. Similarly, some will urge you to go with a "K" series to overclock. It's perfectly fine to stay away from overclocking; Intel binned your chip as it was for a reason and gave it clocks that represent and optimum performance/watt. Why mess with Intel's formula by pushing the voltage up on your processor, right?









The RAM will work. The Seagate SDD and HDD are fine, of course. That 670, being an open-air type may heat up your case a bit more than a blower-type, but many of us here haven't had issues with an open-air card in the Node. The important bit is that it _should_ run quietly. The power supply's modular connections should come out beneath your 670; it is a great unit otherwise. Windows 8.1 makes Windows 8 more like Windows 7, but it is no direct replacement. Still fine. I won't say anything about the monitors, since you already bought them. Just check for dead/stuck pixels and enjoy.


----------



## merdock271

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> It looks like someone has installed an H90 on your MSI Z87I, so an H50/H55 should fit. It does look like there are some chokes fairly close to the socket, but they may not be overly tall. The H55 is Corsair's refinement of the Asetek-built H50. It cools slightly better and is quieter. The new H60 comes with a fan that has been found to be quieter than the H55 in many reviews. I'd go with the H60 if you are sticking with the i5 4570 non "K".
> 
> Your build. I know people will say "go with an H-series board if you are not overclocking," but well-equipped H-series motherboards are often nearly as expensive and still don't have as many features - they perform the same function. Similarly, some will urge you to go with a "K" series to overclock. It's perfectly fine to stay away from overclocking; Intel binned your chip as it was for a reason and gave it clocks that represent and optimum performance/watt. Why mess with Intel's formula by pushing the voltage up on your processor, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RAM will work. The Seagate SDD and HDD are fine, of course. That 670, being an open-air type may heat up your case a bit more than a blower-type, but many of us here haven't had issues with an open-air card in the Node. The important bit is that it _should_ run quietly. The power supply's modular connections should come out beneath your 670; it is a great unit otherwise. Windows 8.1 makes Windows 8 more like Windows 7, but it is no direct replacement. Still fine. I won't say anything about the monitors, since you already bought them. Just check for dead/stuck pixels and enjoy.


Interesting - I was leaning towards the H60 as my cooling solution, so good to hear that you think that makes sense here. I mostly decided not to overclock due to heat/noise concerns. I'm also not sure I do anything that would particularly require an overclock.

You sound skeptical on the monitors - any reason? They look great to me!


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmearns*
> 
> I'm getting mine from NCIX (canada): http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=76943


People have reported, despite its size, that the positioning of cables is successful in the case. Just wanted to make sure you were looking at that model.








You have a labor of love coming there when assembling those components together.

I notice you have no fans in your list replacing the ones that are bundled with the case. I did the same initially. But now after the addition of the GTX 780, the graphics and radiator fans speed up at a noise penalty. So I plan in a first step to replace the front intake fan pair to make sure there is a good supply of cool air. Make some tests, tune the speeds, and see if I need to get another fan for the radiator. The Corsair h90 fan certainly has the capacity required, but is the major source of noise from the node under load. It is absolutely not by much by any means, but still, improvement can be done. At idle, the node can almost not be heard.
But that is no surprise.


----------



## jonduomma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonduomma*
> 
> Hello this is my first build ever so im really satisfied with it. Been using it for 4 months now.
> 
> Fractal design node 304
> Asus p87 pro (deluxe in some regions?)
> Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 PC12800/1600MHz CL9 2x8GB
> Intel Core i5 4670K 3,4GHz Socket 1150
> Asus GeForce GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5 2GB
> Fractal Design Newton R3 600W
> Corsair h60 v2
> Corsair Force Series GS 240GB SSD
> 
> I am really happy with the result. Like the fact that it is so hard to plan a build in this case.
> It is so quiet except one thing. The pump on the corsair h60 v2 so i have decided to switch cpu cooler.
> So i bought some new things.
> 
> be Quiet! SilentWings 2 92mm PWM (2 intake)
> be Quiet! SilentWings 2 140mm PWM
> be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1
> Asus GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II
> 
> I know that i am going to have a problem with the psu (165mm length) when i slap in that 780 in there (287mm lenght).
> The asus 760 is like perfect for a build like this but i play mainly battlefield 4 and the gpu is not enough, and i dont want to feel like the chassi is limiting the way i want to play. So im going to make it work. Can you move the bracket for the psu or do you have to remove it completly?
> 
> Switching the cooling is feeling like trowing money away, but i prefer to not occupy the only exaust with a rad. With the dark rock cooler i can fit more fans. Hoping that it will make it more quiet.
> 
> sorry for my bad english.


So today i completed the changes i wanted to make to my node. It was kind of hard i have to say. The be quiet silent wings 2 92mm mounting is a problem. You cant fit the fanfilter because of the pins you attach the fan to the case. Going to drill holes in the filter for the pins. The be quiet dark rock advanced had an terrible mounting system. Had to have a friend to assist me.
To fit the Asus gtx 780 i had to remove the psu bracket and get rid of the pin on the front cover on the lower right side. My 165mm psu is now attach to the case with som double sided tape. The problem with the tape is not about it being a secure fit. But if i am someday removing the psu.
Cant really understand why fractal put the bracket that close to the gpu slot in the first place, when you clearly got room on the other side for the bracket to be closer to the side.
When my friend unboxed the asus gtx 780 he was saying that it was noway going to fit and it is madness! Maybe he is right















As an result i run bf on ultra and it is smooth as something very smooth. It is so quiet in idle, dont care about load noise. Happy with the results!


----------



## GoldenTree

Hey looking at your builds, I just have one question. How do you people survive with one SSD? It makes the build look clean but really 1 SSD. Lets say you got a 250GB one I personally need about 500Gb because I am using 350Gb atm with like 5 small games installed (3Gbs or less). Do you not feel like you are cramped for drive memory?

Thanks, Golden


----------



## jonduomma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Hey looking at your builds, I just have one question. How do you people survive with one SSD? It makes the build look clean but really 1 SSD. Lets say you got a 250GB one I personally need about 500Gb because I am using 350Gb atm with like 5 small games installed (3Gbs or less). Do you not feel like you are cramped for drive memory?
> 
> Thanks, Golden


I am using my node only for gaming. I have a mac mini as htpc. I have been using my rig for 4 months and i have 80gb unused of 240gb. The games i have installed are starcraft 2. diablo 3, borderlands 2, bf4, star wars - the old republic, ac3. I play like only 3 games at a time so i dont need that massive storage. Like owning an xbox. Uninstall those games that you dont play atm. These are my needs


----------



## kynky

I managed to get the asus directcu ii 780gtx oc to install, works fantastic with low noise and low temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonduomma*
> 
> So today i completed the changes i wanted to make to my node. It was kind of hard i have to say. The be quiet silent wings 2 92mm mounting is a problem. You cant fit the fanfilter because of the pins you attach the fan to the case. Going to drill holes in the filter for the pins. The be quiet dark rock advanced had an terrible mounting system. Had to have a friend to assist me.
> To fit the Asus gtx 780 i had to remove the psu bracket and get rid of the pin on the front cover on the lower right side. My 165mm psu is now attach to the case with som double sided tape. The problem with the tape is not about it being a secure fit. But if i am someday removing the psu.
> Cant really understand why fractal put the bracket that close to the gpu slot in the first place, when you clearly got room on the other side for the bracket to be closer to the side.
> When my friend unboxed the asus gtx 780 he was saying that it was noway going to fit and it is madness! Maybe he is right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an result i run bf on ultra and it is smooth as something very smooth. It is so quiet in idle, dont care about load noise. Happy with the results!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonduomma*
> 
> So today i completed the changes i wanted to make to my node. It was kind of hard i have to say. The be quiet silent wings 2 92mm mounting is a problem. You cant fit the fanfilter because of the pins you attach the fan to the case. Going to drill holes in the filter for the pins. The be quiet dark rock advanced had an terrible mounting system. Had to have a friend to assist me.
> To fit the Asus gtx 780 i had to remove the psu bracket and get rid of the pin on the front cover on the lower right side. My 165mm psu is now attach to the case with som double sided tape. The problem with the tape is not about it being a secure fit. But if i am someday removing the psu.
> Cant really understand why fractal put the bracket that close to the gpu slot in the first place, when you clearly got room on the other side for the bracket to be closer to the side.
> When my friend unboxed the asus gtx 780 he was saying that it was noway going to fit and it is madness! Maybe he is right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an result i run bf on ultra and it is smooth as something very smooth. It is so quiet in idle, dont care about load noise. Happy with the results!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Hey looking at your builds, I just have one question. How do you people survive with one SSD? It makes the build look clean but really 1 SSD. Lets say you got a 250GB one I personally need about 500Gb because I am using 350Gb atm with like 5 small games installed (3Gbs or less). Do you not feel like you are cramped for drive memory?
> 
> Thanks, Golden


I'm only using like 175 gigs of my 640 drive right now. But my computer is only for gaming. I have 15 or so games installed right now. I go out of my way to keep it as clean as possible.


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Hey looking at your builds, I just have one question. How do you people survive with one SSD? It makes the build look clean but really 1 SSD. Lets say you got a 250GB one I personally need about 500Gb because I am using 350Gb atm with like 5 small games installed (3Gbs or less). Do you not feel like you are cramped for drive memory?
> 
> Thanks, Golden


I don't play games much at all, but I have other systems with more SSD space for different games/uses. 240-256GB drives spread across 3-4 systems adds up. Plus, I don't hoard games/software like some people. If it hasn't been used in more than 3 months, and is over say a GB, it gets uninstalled. Much cleaner system that way. I can see if you install your entire steam library of 30+ games why you would have issues with a 240-256GB drive. That is why they make 1TB 840 EVOs and M500s. The question is: is it worth it to you?









If sticking with a single SSD, and if you store anything not program-related on your SSD (if this is a desktop), you should think about either moving it to an external, "the cloud," and/or building yourself a proper NAS or secondary file server. On many sub 17" laptops, you don't have the luxury of dual drive bays, so you may be forced to store data locally, hence why people stuff 500GB-1TB SSDs in them. The price should only hurt once. Okay, maybe repeatedly as you feel your $500 SSD lose more than half its value in the next year.









Progress is sweet and at the same time sour. SSDs are hard to re-sell, but easy to re-use. There are some great deals out there now on 500GB SSDs. Might be worth a look.


----------



## DarkAz

Guess I can be added, albeit with a far more "humble" build than most here. Alas, money constraints impede me of making the true mini monster I wished for imeddiately, but I'll get there eventually.

Currently it has a Pentium G2030, 4GB RAM, 250 GB HDD and a HD6870. Next in line are a new PSU (the Corsair CXM Series looks perfect for this case), new GPU (jumping to a 280X), and a new CPU (waiting for a friend to tire of his 2500k so I can snag it at a "discount").

Regardless it currently runs all that I play without worries, looks sexy and it was a fine cable management challenge to boot (main reason for going with a mini ITX build). Very pleased with it.


----------



## toyz72

looks good. as long as it serves your needs...thats all that matters


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I'm only using like 175 gigs of my 640 drive right now. But my computer is only for gaming. I have 15 or so games installed right now. I go out of my way to keep it as clean as possible.


+1 on this. I'm running a mere 120gb SSD (about 90 or so after windows and most programs). Most of my data is stored on a server I have and I delete games once I finish them. I also can only have a couple installed at one time depending on the size.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkAz*


You are added









Looks good and as toyz said, as long as it does what you need, you are good to go. Also it seems like you have a pretty solid upgrade path too.


----------



## SlyFox

Finally purchased this case. I was really kicking myself for not buying it back when it was on sale. Saw it for $55 and jumped on it. Got a couple other parts as well today. I'm hoping to see some good deals on cyber Monday on MB/RAM/GPU/Monitor.


----------



## VanguardX

Hey all, this is my first ever PC build and I have some questions, I would appreciate any input.

Case: Node 304
CPU: 4770K
Ram: Crucial Ballistix Tactical LOW PROFILE
Mobo: AsRock z87E ITX
PSU: Seasonic G series 550W Gold Modular
GPU: EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked ACX cooler
Cooler: You tell me!

Now, my questions are the following:

1. Will I be ok with the Seasonic? It looks to me as the modular cables will come out from under the GPU, but with they interfere with the ACX cooler of the GPU?

2. My Mobo only has 2 Fan headers, so what are my fan options? I need 1 header for the CPU at least. The other goes to the case fans? Or how do the case fans work in this case? do all 3 converge into 1?

3. If I get a corsair H80i, how do I manage the fan headers? Only having 2 on my mobo.

Any other tips are welcome and thank you!

PS: I am open to air cooling as long as its quiet and fits reasonably...I will never overclock this most likely.


----------



## CasualNerd

Hey dude,

Welcome!

I Installed a h90 when I built my system. I connected one radiator fan to the CPU header and the other one to the built in fan controller. The fan controller controls the front fans as well. The fan controller doesn't need the fan header, I just connected it straight to the PSU.

As far as air cooling goes, I tried installing a Noctua NH-U12P SE2. It was possible, though I could only fit one fan to the heat sink without crowding the HDD bracket and the SATA/power cables for the HDDs.

I ended up with the H90 as it saved me a lot of space and made the build so much easier.

Happy building!


----------



## jasjeet

An update, the Seasonic M12II 620W doesn't fit. Settled for a spare Silverstone 400W.
Specs
i7 3770
2x2Gb 1333mhz
Asus 5870 1Gb
Asus Z77 Deluxe ITX
Intel 160Gb SSD
Seagate 1Tb HDD



I was forced to put the CPU fan in pull position as the HDD SSD cables got in the way. Temps are good though.


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

Does anyone know if Sparkle PSU's are of good quality?


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanguardX*
> 
> Hey all, this is my first ever PC build and I have some questions, I would appreciate any input.
> 
> Case: Node 304
> CPU: 4770K
> Ram: Crucial Ballistix Tactical LOW PROFILE
> Mobo: AsRock z87E ITX
> PSU: Seasonic G series 550W Gold Modular
> GPU: EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked ACX cooler
> Cooler: You tell me!
> 
> Now, my questions are the following:
> 
> 1. Will I be ok with the Seasonic? It looks to me as the modular cables will come out from under the GPU, but with they interfere with the ACX cooler of the GPU?
> 
> 2. My Mobo only has 2 Fan headers, so what are my fan options? I need 1 header for the CPU at least. The other goes to the case fans? Or how do the case fans work in this case? do all 3 converge into 1?
> 
> 3. If I get a corsair H80i, how do I manage the fan headers? Only having 2 on my mobo.
> 
> Any other tips are welcome and thank you!
> 
> PS: I am open to air cooling as long as its quiet and fits reasonably...I will never overclock this most likely.


Not sure if AsRock mobos come with a fan control utility but those are available free if not, have the CPU header going to the CPU cooler fan and using a splitter for the fronts off the chassis fan header. The splitter only feeds the feedback signal from one fan so all is good. Removed the Node fan control switch to get rid of clutter.


----------



## VanguardX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Not sure if AsRock mobos come with a fan control utility but those are available free if not, have the CPU header going to the CPU cooler fan and using a splitter for the fronts off the chassis fan header. The splitter only feeds the feedback signal from one fan so all is good. Removed the Node fan control switch to get rid of clutter.


I went with the Noctua U12S so I will do the following?

Noctua- CPU header

2 Front Case fans+rear 140MM Fan to the chassis header? Does the case have a 3 into 1 splitter or what?

Or do I put just the Rear fan into the chassis and the 2 front into the Nodes fan control?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*


Nice, added









But did you try to take out psu bracket by any chance? Seems like you should get enough room with it gone.


----------



## Rowlett

Using the suggested Velcro to secure the PSU down just wondering any concerns with static as the psu isn't touching the case (like it would be with the metal psu bracket) or is it nothing to worry about?

Thanks in advance


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendOfVirgil*
> 
> Does anyone know if Sparkle PSU's are of good quality?


heres a good thread for you. you always want a good quality psu.

http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> heres a good thread for you. you always want a good quality psu.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies


Thanks very much!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowlett*
> 
> Using the suggested Velcro to secure the PSU down just wondering any concerns with static as the psu isn't touching the case (like it would be with the metal psu bracket) or is it nothing to worry about?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Since I've owned the Node, my psu has not touched the case, as far as mounting goes. I would not worry about it. that three prong power cord? That third prong is for grounding.


----------



## Rowlett

Excellent thanks for the response! Only reason i ask is the house electrics keep getting tripped very very occasionally n its seems to be ever since my server (unless im being paranoid) it must jst be a coincidence!!


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonduomma*
> 
> I am using my node only for gaming. I have a mac mini as htpc. I have been using my rig for 4 months and i have 80gb unused of 240gb. The games i have installed are starcraft 2. diablo 3, borderlands 2, bf4, star wars - the old republic, ac3. I play like only 3 games at a time so i dont need that massive storage. Like owning an xbox. Uninstall those games that you dont play atm. These are my needs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I'm only using like 175 gigs of my 640 drive right now. But my computer is only for gaming. I have 15 or so games installed right now. I go out of my way to keep it as clean as possible.


Oh so you guys use your for only gaming, I'm gonna have three drives as this is for everything for me









Thanks, Golden


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanguardX*
> 
> I went with the Noctua U12S so I will do the following?
> 
> Noctua- CPU header
> 
> 2 Front Case fans+rear 140MM Fan to the chassis header? Does the case have a 3 into 1 splitter or what?
> 
> Or do I put just the Rear fan into the chassis and the 2 front into the Nodes fan control?


You could probably power both case 140 fan plus the cooler fan off the cpu header using dropping resistor cable noctua usually comes with them but you'll likely need to run the pwm control itself at 100% if the fans are not pwm. Should' ve added i switched all mine to pwm. Asus mobo headers were rated at 1 amp


----------



## someguy420

Hey guys. I'm new around here. I've finally decided to purchase the Fractal Node 304 but I have 3 questions.

1.
Ram compatibility with mobo:
Mobo: MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Intel Z87

Two choices of Ram:
A) G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) F3-2400C10D-16GTX
B) G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 2666 (PC3 21300) F3-2666C12D-16GTXD

I want to stick with Option A above (cheaper and more reviews) but G Skill doesn't say whether its compatible. I can stick with Option B but it's more expensive and there aren't many reviews yet.

G Skill compatibility: http://gskill.com/en/configurator?manu=29&chip=1826&model=1564

2.
Low profile ram instead?
Secondly, I eventually want to water cool next year. Should I scratch the plan above and get a low profile ram instead for extra space? If so, what are some good choices on ram?

The guy in this video below water cooled his fractal 304 and looks like he is using low profile ram (not sure if it was necessary in the end).





3.
Any other advice on build (ie: power supply, CPU cooling, etc..)
Case: Fractal Node 304
Mobo: Maximums VI Impact Z87
CPU: i7-4770K
HDD: Kingston HyperX 240GB SSD
GPU: NONE for now. I only watch blue-ray movies. I'll eventually get the GTX 760.
(I'm not a gamer but I need the CPU for massive amounts of database processing and portfolio analysis for those wondering why)
PSU: SILVERSTONE ST65F-G 650W (Is this too big??)
Ram: ??? (Need help as mentioned above)
Coolor: ??? (Still deciding, help appreciated)

I appreciate your help. I'm looking forward to coming here often.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *someguy420*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm new around here. I've finally decided to purchase the Fractal Node 304 but I have 3 questions.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> Ram compatibility with mobo:
> Mobo: MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Intel Z87
> 
> Two choices of Ram:
> A) G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) F3-2400C10D-16GTX
> B) G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 2666 (PC3 21300) F3-2666C12D-16GTXD
> 
> I want to stick with Option A above (cheaper and more reviews) but G Skill doesn't say whether its compatible. I can stick with Option B but it's more expensive and there aren't many reviews yet.
> 
> G Skill compatibility: http://gskill.com/en/configurator?manu=29&chip=1826&model=1564
> 
> 2.
> Low profile ram instead?
> Secondly, I eventually want to water cool next year. Should I scratch the plan above and get a low profile ram instead for extra space? If so, what are some good choices on ram?
> 
> The guy in this video below water cooled his fractal 304 and looks like he is using low profile ram (not sure if it was necessary in the end).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> Any other advice on build (ie: power supply, CPU cooling, etc..)
> Case: Fractal Node 304
> Mobo: Maximums VI Impact Z87
> CPU: i7-4770K
> HDD: Kingston HyperX 240GB SSD
> GPU: NONE for now. I only watch blue-ray movies. I'll eventually get the GTX 760.
> (I'm not a gamer but I need the CPU for massive amounts of database processing and portfolio analysis for those wondering why)
> PSU: SILVERSTONE ST65F-G 650W (Is this too big??)
> Ram: ??? (Need help as mentioned above)
> Coolor: ??? (Still deciding, help appreciated)
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your help. I'm looking forward to coming here often.


Welcome!

My take on your question about rams is that if you will manually OC the ram or make the timings shorter maybe (not xmp), or if you want it for bling, then go for RAMs with tall heatspreaders. I would personally go with the normal sized/low profile with heatspreaders though. I still find the HyperX Black/Avexir mPower cool-looking yet being "low-profile".

about the cooler, if youre going to overclock the 4770k (most likely) you will need at least an H80i or any AIO coolers that has thick radiator. Depending on your ambient temps, i think you can use air cooler as well like Megahalems, Venomous X or U12s. In my country (a tropical country), using air coolers to OC a 4770k doesnt work at all, temps are too high xD

Good luck with your rig!


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Nice, added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But did you try to take out psu bracket by any chance? Seems like you should get enough room with it gone.


Dam, i assumed it was riveted in, I will check it. But yes if the PSU slides back about 25mm, i should be good.

I got a wireless keyboard and mouse and am now playing PC games in the lounge. Lots of BF3 action this weekend, looks and sounds great on my HT setup. Got the 360 pad handy for compatible games too. And a G27 for my sim racing









Thought i might regret going for a steambox approach for the lounge over X1/PS4 but im really happy how its turned out. The case looks great next to my receiver too.


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *someguy420*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm new around here. I've finally decided to purchase the Fractal Node 304 but I have 3 questions.
> 
> 1.
> Ram compatibility with mobo:
> Mobo: MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Intel Z87
> 
> Two choices of Ram:
> A) G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) F3-2400C10D-16GTX
> B) G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 2666 (PC3 21300) F3-2666C12D-16GTXD
> 
> I want to stick with Option A above (cheaper and more reviews) but G Skill doesn't say whether its compatible. I can stick with Option B but it's more expensive and there aren't many reviews yet.
> 
> G Skill compatibility: http://gskill.com/en/configurator?manu=29&chip=1826&model=1564
> 
> 2.
> Low profile ram instead?
> Secondly, I eventually want to water cool next year. Should I scratch the plan above and get a low profile ram instead for extra space? If so, what are some good choices on ram?
> 
> The guy in this video below water cooled his fractal 304 and looks like he is using low profile ram (not sure if it was necessary in the end).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> Any other advice on build (ie: power supply, CPU cooling, etc..)
> Case: Fractal Node 304
> Mobo: Maximums VI Impact Z87
> CPU: i7-4770K
> HDD: Kingston HyperX 240GB SSD
> GPU: NONE for now. I only watch blue-ray movies. I'll eventually get the GTX 760.
> (I'm not a gamer but I need the CPU for massive amounts of database processing and portfolio analysis for those wondering why)
> PSU: SILVERSTONE ST65F-G 650W (Is this too big??)
> Ram: ??? (Need help as mentioned above)
> Coolor: ??? (Still deciding, help appreciated)
> 
> I appreciate your help. I'm looking forward to coming here often.


Your option A on RAM works with the mobo. I clocked them to the rated speed of 2400MHz with no issues (they started out at 1333MHz).
Physically, you PSU fits. As for power output, it is able to deliver more than you probably need.

With coolor I suppose mean cooler? I use closed loop water cooling, which works really fine. If you OC you may want to replace the case fans with others. I tried OC-ing this weekend, first ever attempts, and it is clear that better fans than the original case fans are needed, at least for me.


----------



## glennordway

Finally ready to join the club myself. Have all the parts I need and ready to start my first build.


CPU: Intel Core i5-4570
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H87N Mini ITX
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3-1333
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB 3.5" 7200RPM
Case: Fractal Design Node 304
Power Supply: Corsair CX 430M
Keyboard: Logitech K400 Wireless Slim Keyboard w/Touchpad


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glennordway*


You are added, welcome


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I thought a non-modular PSU wasn't so bad in this case.

And then I got my SSD and GPU over the past week and installed them today.
I now will fully recommend you getting a modular PSU as this thing is, albeit somewhat neat, still a pain to wire.









And for some reason, I spent the good part of an hour trying to screw in my SSD. The 4 holes never really did line up with the HDD mounting cage, so I just used two screws as it should be fine considering nothing's mechanical inside.


----------



## bobsaget

By the way, since a lot of people are using the Seasonic G-Series 550w as a modular PSU for this case, I might have found another choice of PSU : the CM V550S. Seems perfect for the NODE 304. 140mm in lenght, extremely silent according to Techpowerup, dual 6/8pin but only on ONE cable for easy cable management. Only downside is that only the molex/sata cables are modular though, but who does not use the 24 pin, 6 pin cpu and 6/8 pin for GPU for a gaming rig?

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/V550S/


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> By the way, since a lot of people are using the Seasonic G-Series 550w as a modular PSU for this case, I might have found another choice of PSU : the CM V550S. Seems perfect for the NODE 304. 140mm in lenght, extremely silent according to Techpowerup, dual 6/8pin but only on ONE cable for easy cable management. Only downside is that only the molex/sata cables are modular though, but who does not use the 24 pin, 6 pin cpu and 6/8 pin for GPU for a gaming rig?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/V550S/


We also have the Strider models. But ah, yes... That one fell out of my search for candidate PSU when I built my rig, because the search site had no length measurement for it. I has a good price as well, gold rated, and widely available. I would certainly have checked it out in more detail if I had knew.

PSU fit, or PSU suggestions, is the main faq.

I think I would have opted for the Strider in the end, because of the short cable kit. Nonetheless, I seem to always end up with cable management on my TODO list. I fix it this time when I receive the last components for my build, which are Noctua fans for front 92mm and radiator 140mm.


----------



## bobsaget

Indeed there is the strider as well. I dis not consider it when building my rig because noise is my primary concern.


----------



## toyz72

i wanted to throw a suggestion out here. do you think we could add a power supply and cpu cooler compatibility list? maybe put it right on the front page?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i wanted to throw a suggestion out here. do you think we could add a power supply and cpu cooler compatibility list? maybe put it right on the front page?


Sounds like a good idea. I will work on putting something together. Maybe a recommended section along with it.


----------



## ljs17

Hi,

First time building a SFF PC. I'd like to ask if it's possible to fit an AX860i PSU inside without it interfering with the graphics card? Also, can you guys recommend replacement fans for the 92mm units that come along with the case? Thanks!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljs17*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> First time building a SFF PC. I'd like to ask if it's possible to fit an AX860i PSU inside without it interfering with the graphics card? Also, can you guys recommend replacement fans for the 92mm units that come along with the case? Thanks!


It should fit but that depends on the length of the graphics card. The modular socket positioning of the AX860i does not really work well with the node 304 unless you install it the other way around, or remove the PSU bracket maybe?

The 24-pin motherboard cable is already blocking a huge space for the graphics card because it is placed somewhere around the middle, not to mention that the cables of th AX860i is too long for ITX use, unless you will have them shortened


----------



## ljs17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> It should fit but that depends on the length of the graphics card. The modular socket positioning of the AX860i does not really work well with the node 304 unless you install it the other way around, or remove the PSU bracket maybe?
> 
> The 24-pin motherboard cable is already blocking a huge space for the graphics card because it is placed somewhere around the middle, not to mention that the cables of th AX860i is too long for ITX use, unless you will have them shortened


I see. I was planning on getting a GTX 780 and an ASUS z87i deluxe mobo for it. So it can't really work with the AX860i? Can you name a PSU that can fit with the GTX 780 just for reference? Thanks!


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Sounds like a good idea. I will work on putting something together. Maybe a recommended section along with it.


i think everyone would be willing to pitch in. thx for looking into it


----------



## sagittarii

Hello everyone,

This thread is amazing, So many awesome builds to look at. It really helped me when it came to researchrng my build.
I'm hoping you guys can give me some feedback on my setup before I pull the trigger, just incase i missed something.









Case Fractal Design Node 304
Mobo ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT
CPU Intel® Core™ i7-4770K
Cooler Noctua NH-U12S with an extra Noctua NF-A14 FLX for push/pull config
HDD 2x Western Digital Red, 2 TB in raid 0
SSD Samsung 840 Pro MZ-7PD256BW, 256GB SSD
GPU EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti SuperClocked (03G-P4-2883-KR) blower
PSU SilverStone SST-ST65F-G
RAM Crucial 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit 2x8gb

Rear case fan replaced with a Noctua NF-F12 PWM
Front fans Noctua NF-B9 PWM


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sagittarii*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> This thread is amazing, So many awesome builds to look at. It really helped me when it came to researchrng my build.
> I'm hoping you guys can give me some feedback on my setup before I pull the trigger, just incase i missed something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case Fractal Design Node 304
> Mobo ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT
> CPU Intel® Core™ i7-4770K
> Cooler Noctua NH-U12S with an extra Noctua NF-A14 FLX for push/pull config
> HDD 2x Western Digital Red, 2 TB in raid 0
> SSD Samsung 840 Pro MZ-7PD256BW, 256GB SSD
> GPU EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti SuperClocked (03G-P4-2883-KR) blower
> PSU SilverStone SST-ST65F-G
> RAM Crucial 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit 2x8gb
> 
> Rear case fan replaced with a Noctua NF-F12 PWM
> Front fans Noctua NF-B9 PWM


I see no problems, though I know too little about fitting that GPU model. I was thinking of one thing, though. FYI, the 3 chassis fan headers of the mobo are all DC-controlled, not PWM.
Any reason you choose a 120mm rear fan, while the case allows 140mm? CPU fan is PWM.

Yesterday I got Noctua NF-A14 PWM (for CPU cooler radiator) and a pair NF-B9 for front.







I might not be able to mount them before the weekend... since the wife loves Pushy as well.


----------



## sagittarii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> I see no problems, though I know too little about fitting that GPU model. I was thinking of one thing, though. FYI, the 3 chassis fan headers of the mobo are all DC-controlled, not PWM.
> Any reason you choose a 120mm rear fan, while the case allows 140mm? CPU fan is PWM.
> 
> Yesterday I got Noctua NF-A14 PWM (for CPU cooler radiator) and a pair NF-B9 for front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might not be able to mount them before the weekend... since the wife loves Pushy as well.


I swiched the Noctua NF-F12 PWM with the NF-A14 FLX in my post.

it should be NF-A14 FLX for the rear case fan and NF-F12 PWM for the cpu-cooler. The reason I took 2 NF-B9 pwm for the front is cus the mobo should have 4 pwn fan headers unless I'm wrong about that.


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sagittarii*
> 
> I swiched the Noctua NF-F12 PWM with the NF-A14 FLX in my post.
> 
> it should be NF-A14 FLX for the rear case fan and NF-F12 PWM for the cpu-cooler. The reason I took 2 NF-B9 pwm for the front is cus the mobo should have 4 pwn fan headers unless I'm wrong about that.


Ok, makes sense. While the mobo does have 4-pin fan headers, only the CPU is PWM. The 4th pin on the chassis fan headers is at a constant +5V only.


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljs17*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> First time building a SFF PC. I'd like to ask if it's possible to fit an AX860i PSU inside without it interfering with the graphics card? Also, can you guys recommend replacement fans for the 92mm units that come along with the case? Thanks!


Looking at its measurements and placement of modular connectors, my bet is that it will not work. There is not enough room between the back of the graphics card and the PSU to allow for modular connectors including the required 90 degree bend of cables.

I take it you already got that PSU? I am asking because the PSU delivers far more power than can be consumed by all components you can stuff into the case...


----------



## ljs17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> Looking at its measurements and placement of modular connectors, my bet is that it will not work. There is not enough room between the back of the graphics card and the PSU to allow for modular connectors including the required 90 degree bend of cables.
> 
> I take it you already got that PSU? I am asking because the PSU delivers far more power than can be consumed by all components you can stuff into the case...


Yes I already have the PSU. It was suppose to go in my previous built but decided to switch it out for an RM1000 since I ran a pair of GTX 770s. What PSU would you recommend for the parts I want:

Intel i7 4770K
ASUS Maximus VI Impact
Corsair Vengeance LP 16G 1866
EVGA GTX 780
Corsair H80i
Samsung 840 EVO 512
Seagate 1TB SSHD

Purchased the 4770K this past weekend coz Newegg had a sale on it









Thanks!


----------



## h0mesauce

Please for Add - should have something put together by next week
White 304
Asus p8z77-i
3570k
WD Black 1 TB
Samsung Evo 120
Seasonic Plat 760 from old build that will hopefully fit with some velcro
G.Skill Ares 8GB 1866
GTX 580 1.5 - Looking for an upgrade
H80i


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0mesauce*


You are added. Sweet avatar


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljs17*
> 
> Yes I already have the PSU. It was suppose to go in my previous built but decided to switch it out for an RM1000 since I ran a pair of GTX 770s. What PSU would you recommend for the parts I want:
> 
> Intel i7 4770K
> ASUS Maximus VI Impact
> Corsair Vengeance LP 16G 1866
> EVGA GTX 780
> Corsair H80i
> Samsung 840 EVO 512
> Seagate 1TB SSHD
> 
> Purchased the 4770K this past weekend coz Newegg had a sale on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


something like a seasonic g series 550-650w should do the trick.


----------



## ljs17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> something like a seasonic g series 550-650w should do the trick.


Will it fit with the GTX 780 installed? I checked it out and it's modular.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljs17*
> 
> Will it fit with the GTX 780 installed? I checked it out and it's modular.


The modular connectors will route under the GPU in this case. It should fit just fine.


----------



## ljs17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> The modular connectors will route under the GPU in this case. It should fit just fine.


I see. The connectors are lined up differently on the G Series than other full modular PSUs. Thanks for the recommendation @toyz72 and thanks for answering my question @Some Tech Nub


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljs17*
> 
> I see. The connectors are lined up differently on the G Series than other full modular PSUs. Thanks for the recommendation @toyz72 and thanks for answering my question @Some Tech Nub


both the 550-650 are above 42a , so they should work well with your 780


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljs17*
> 
> I see. I was planning on getting a GTX 780 and an ASUS z87i deluxe mobo for it. So it can't really work with the AX860i? Can you name a PSU that can fit with the GTX 780 just for reference? Thanks!


yeh _most likely_ the gtx 780 wont fit if youre going to use an AX860i unless youre going to mount the PSU the other way around where the cables are facing to the side exhaust.

you can try what is usually recommended here, a seasonic G550/650. shorter cables (than AX860i or Seasonic X series), modular placement is great, and its cheap too!


----------



## ljs17

I just remembered. Is it possible to have the h80i in push-pull without it interfering with the memory cards and possibly the Impact's dedicated sound module?


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljs17*
> 
> I see. The connectors are lined up differently on the G Series than other full modular PSUs. Thanks for the recommendation @toyz72 and thanks for answering my question @Some Tech Nub


The SilverStone Strider is shorter and works fine as well. I have it with the short cable kit which is really nice to have. There is space for the cables to come out between the GPU backplate and the PSU, but the graphics card blocks easy access to the connectors once installed. I do not need access to the PSU connectors particularly often, so it does not matter that much. But it may have affected my choice of PSU to begin with, in favor of the Seasonic.

I have a Asus GTX 780 installed, BTW. Lovely card... just lovely.

I have also started to do some CPU OC and reached 4.6 easily with the M6I and 4770K, but need to stabilize voltages. Hence, I am improving cooling and airflow.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys! Just wanting to get your opinions on my Node 304 project.

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/Henriks Project/DSC04185_zps7ccaa123.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/Henriks Project/DSC04182_zpsd080b1d4.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/Henriks Project/DSC04181_zpsfb5ebd46.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/Henriks Project/DSC04178_zpscccdcc33.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/Henriks Project/DSC04175_zpsad393ce9.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/Henriks Project/DSC04174_zps682ff7cf.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/Henriks Project/DSC04173_zps6445b399.jpg.html

All the best!
MetallicAcid


----------



## funfortehfun

Nice work as always, MetallicAcid.









Likin' the FP cables routed under the motherboard. They should raise the standoff height to give more clearance for routing cables under the motherboard in cases like these.


----------



## sagittarii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> Ok, makes sense. While the mobo does have 4-pin fan headers, only the CPU is PWM. The 4th pin on the chassis fan headers is at a constant +5V only.


Your right about the fan headers, thanx for the info, going with the non pwm fans on the front too. I'll be sure to post some pics when the parts arive and i build it


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Nice work as always, MetallicAcid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likin' the FP cables routed under the motherboard. They should raise the standoff height to give more clearance for routing cables under the motherboard in cases like these.


Thanks fun









One could always buy longer standoffs if one plans to route like I have. Single cables work great, but routing a 24pin would need another couple of millimeters clearance. ^^

MA


----------



## .theMetal

cables look quite nice. I do like the idea of routing under the motherboard. Gets the gears turning in my head. I might have to take my machine apart and tinker


----------



## MetallicAcid

MUUHAUHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAA!!

MA


----------



## ljs17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> The SilverStone Strider is shorter and works fine as well. I have it with the short cable kit which is really nice to have. There is space for the cables to come out between the GPU backplate and the PSU, but the graphics card blocks easy access to the connectors once installed. I do not need access to the PSU connectors particularly often, so it does not matter that much. But it may have affected my choice of PSU to begin with, in favor of the Seasonic.
> 
> I have a Asus GTX 780 installed, BTW. Lovely card... just lovely.
> 
> I have also started to do some CPU OC and reached 4.6 easily with the M6I and 4770K, but need to stabilize voltages. Hence, I am improving cooling and airflow.


I'll probably stick with the Seasonic G Series as I've found a good deal on it. For the same price as the Strider 600w, I can purchase a G Series 650w


----------



## SlyFox

Still waiting for my MB and RAM to ship from Newegg. Then we'll find out of my X-560 plays nicely with this case. I'm really hoping I don't have to purchase a new power supply.


----------



## utee05

Hi All,
I just recently started to work on my Node 304 build. Here is what I have so far:

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770k
Mobo: Asrock Z87E-ITX
HD: Samsung 830 128gb; Seagate 1.5TB
Cooler: GeminII S524
Fans: Noctua (replaced all with these)
Ram: 2x8gb Crucial Tactical (low profile) 1600
PSU: Seasonic SS-660XP
GPU: R9 280x (Asus) (Yet to be bought)

I am still waiting on getting the GPU but do you see any conflicts with my build? I know most normally go with the Seasonic G series but I got a great deal on this PSU and since it is 160mm that it should fit. Would you see any issues with the GPU and this PSU? Also did I make a good choice in cpu cooler? I have been lately looking to get a higher spec'd ram since I have a buyer for my crucial tactical and I would get the G.Skill Trident X (2x8gb) 2400 instead.

I will post pics once my build is complete.


----------



## Leg3ndary

Got mine today. Still waiting on a hard drive that's rolling around in the back of the truck instead of being delivered like it was supposed to be today, as well as my Mobo which is expected Monday.

CPU: 4770
Cooler: H-90
Mobo: ASRock Z87E-ITX
Memory: Mushkin Blackline Ridgeback 16GB DDR3 2133 cas10
SSD: OCZ Vertex 4 128GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 3TB
GPU: Asus GTX 760
PSU: Seasonic X Series 650W

Build pictures etc. coming soon...

I saw a bunch of recent posts about 140mm fans for the H90. Has anyone looked at the Gelid Silent 14 PWM FN-PX14-12? It's listed stats are equal to the fan with the H90 with the following exceptions: 20CFM less, 10dbA less. Static pressure is the same.

Took a picture next to my current Cooler Master because I wanted something smaller.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> Hi All,
> I just recently started to work on my Node 304 build. Here is what I have so far:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4770k
> Mobo: Asrock Z87E-ITX
> HD: Samsung 830 128gb; Seagate 1.5TB
> Cooler: GeminII S524
> Fans: Noctua (replaced all with these)
> Ram: 2x8gb Crucial Tactical (low profile) 1600
> PSU: Seasonic SS-660XP
> GPU: R9 280x (Asus) (Yet to be bought)
> 
> I am still waiting on getting the GPU but do you see any conflicts with my build? I know most normally go with the Seasonic G series but I got a great deal on this PSU and since it is 160mm that it should fit. Would you see any issues with the GPU and this PSU? Also did I make a good choice in cpu cooler? I have been lately looking to get a higher spec'd ram since I have a buyer for my crucial tactical and I would get the G.Skill Trident X (2x8gb) 2400 instead.
> 
> I will post pics once my build is complete.


The PSU won't work with a graphics card unless you remove the bracket and get some nice velcro or dual lock to stick it in place. Ifs just too long and the connections look like they'll hit the GPU.

Then again, plenty of people have mounted their PSUs here with velcro, so just follow the same procedure and your (platinum







) seasonic psu should work.


----------



## utee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> The PSU won't work with a graphics card unless you remove the bracket and get some nice velcro or dual lock to stick it in place. Ifs just too long and the connections look like they'll hit the GPU.
> 
> Then again, plenty of people have mounted their PSUs here with velcro, so just follow the same procedure and your (platinum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) seasonic psu should work.


Thanks I figured I would have to end up doing that. Luckily have some industrial strength velcro lying around from a previous home project I was working on.

Interesting thing that most recommend the G series which is exactly the same dimensions at the PSU I got. Is the only difference the cable length?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> Thanks I figured I would have to end up doing that. Luckily have some industrial strength velcro lying around from a previous home project I was working on.
> 
> Interesting thing that most recommend the G series which is exactly the same dimensions at the PSU I got. Is the only difference the cable length?


On the G series, the modular connectors are closer to the fan side of the psu. This causes the plugs to be able to actually route under the GPU instead of being blocked by the gpu itself.


----------



## utee05

Ok that clears things up. Didn't realize that.

Would the cpu cooler I have be sufficient if I were to OC my 4770k? I was also looking at getting a 140mm fan (NF-a15) and using that instead of the stock 120mm.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> Ok that clears things up. Didn't realize that.
> 
> Would the cpu cooler I have be sufficient if I were to OC my 4770k? I was also looking at getting a 140mm fan (NF-a15) and using that instead of the stock 120mm.


If I remember correctly, the GeminII is a somewhat low profile heatsink. I'd suggest getting an all in one like an h80i or h90(if the GPU has no backplate) as these larger/thick rads will provide better cooling for the CPU.

Also, I just looked up your motherboard and since the CPU socket is somewhat farther away from the pci-e x16 slot, you can fit repatively large air coolers in here. You can look into ones like the Hyper 212 Evo or Noctua coolers(i think i've seen the nh-d14 fit; not sure)


----------



## Retrodev

Hey guys, I've been researching about a system for a while and just recently pulled the trigger on a high powered node 304 build. I'm waiting on the short cable kit but for now I put it together just to test it. I have a small concern. The power supply cables push on the gpu, is this fine if there's a bit of pressure on the gpu? Thanks.


----------



## PolacRudie

Well finally pulled the trigger on a new build. My last build was a core2duo probably around 2008, can't believe i held off the bug for that long. Nothing too exciting as I hardly do much gaming anymore and this won't see many high workloads. Anyways, this thread was invaluable to the build and here are some pics:

MB: Asus Impact
CPU: i5
RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance LP 16GB
GPU: Asus GTX650TiB
PSU: Seasonic 450M
Storage: 1TB WD Red, 120G HyperX SSD
Cooling: Zalman I had on the shelf

(Sorry, crappy night desk shot)


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leg3ndary*


Looks good, you're added








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrodev*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been researching about a system for a while and just recently pulled the trigger on a high powered node 304 build. I'm waiting on the short cable kit but for now I put it together just to test it. I have a small concern. The power supply cables push on the gpu, is this fine if there's a bit of pressure on the gpu? Thanks.


Welcome to OCN.

I t probably won't be a problem, but I would try and put a little more bend on the cables to release the pressure as much as possible.


----------



## Retrodev

Alrightt, thanks. It's a small bit of pressure but enough to make me concerned, I'll try to fix it later.


----------



## utee05

Well decided to upgrade to the Noctua NH-U14s for my cooler. Now just need newegg to get it back in stock so I can get 2day shipping. Also hoping the Asus R9 280x DCU gets back in stock as well so I can finally complete my build. Thanks all and I will have pics once I'm done.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> Well decided to upgrade to the Noctua NH-U14s for my cooler. Now just need newegg to get it back in stock so I can get 2day shipping. Also hoping the Asus R9 280x DCU gets back in stock as well so I can finally complete my build. Thanks all and I will have pics once I'm done.


you should go with the u12s over the u14s. the 14 will suck up a lot more room than you think.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Mini update!

H80i and SSD installed, and custom SATA power cables made to right length and sleeved













I do not like the H80i though as it has too many cables, and I think this is the last time I will be using it.

Thanks!
MA


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Mini update!
> 
> H80i and SSD installed, and custom SATA power cables made to right length and sleeved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not like the H80i though as it has too many cables, and I think this is the last time I will be using it.
> 
> Thanks!
> MA


looks great man! do you think a h60 or h90 might have been a better choice? i'm curious for my next node build?

i been following along on your build log to. your cable's really turned out sweet.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Very fancy cables!

My Seidon 120V works like a charm in this case, but it's a slim radiator and won't provide much cooling advantage when overclocking. Might wanna look into CM's AIOs as they're a lot cheaper than Corsair's. Performance seems similar.


----------



## utee05

Well you convinced me. I will go with the U12s instead. Will also get another 120mm fan to do push pull. Now if only that Asus R9 280x would get back in stock. Missed it earlier.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> Well you convinced me. I will go with the U12s instead. Will also get another 120mm fan to do push pull. Now if only that Asus R9 280x would get back in stock. Missed it earlier.


i would wait and see if you really need push/pull set up. the rear fan in the node will be pretty close to the tower as is.


----------



## SlyFox

I'm still waiting on my motherboard/ram to arrive from Newegg. Once I get that I'll hopefully have some pics of the U14S installed in my node sometime next week.


----------



## utee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> I'm still waiting on my motherboard/ram to arrive from Newegg. Once I get that I'll hopefully have some pics of the U14S installed in my node sometime next week.


Curious to see your install as I have the same mobo. Also would like to see how the ram you got will work with the U14s. I am only using 1 HD cage so I could fit the U14s.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> looks great man! do you think a h60 or h90 might have been a better choice? i'm curious for my next node build?
> 
> i been following along on your build log to. your cable's really turned out sweet.


I am not sure how the other models are installed, but anything must be easier. And thanks for reading man, be sure to drop a comment in the build log








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Very fancy cables!
> 
> My Seidon 120V works like a charm in this case, but it's a slim radiator and won't provide much cooling advantage when overclocking. Might wanna look into CM's AIOs as they're a lot cheaper than Corsair's. Performance seems similar.


Thanks for the tip mate! I will have a look into them









MA


----------



## Retrodev

Here's my build. I did some rudimentary cable management but it's tough with the absurdly long cables Silverstone includes with their ST65F. I have the short cable kit coming in the mail soon, so new pictures then.
Motherboard: Maximus VI Impact
CPU: 4770k
Cooler: H80i
Mobo: Maximus VI Impact
Memory: Vengeance Pro 2x 8gb
SSD: Intel 530 240gb
GPU: EVGA GTX 780 ti
PSU: ST65F 650w

http://s1135.photobucket.com/user/mixedbreedx/media/Computer 2013/_DSC1210_zps1d6e2f52.jpg.html


----------



## francisa

My build! No graphics card yet, but did some cable management for future option.

CPU : Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core
CPU : Cooler Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus 76.8 CFM Sleeve Bearing
Motherboard : Asus Z87I-DELUXE Mini ITX LGA1150
Memory : Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600
Storage : Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB 2.5" SSD & Intel 530 Series 240GB 2.5" SSD
Case : Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower
Power Supply : Corsair CX600M Semi modular

What is the largest graphics card which does not collide with PSU power points?


----------



## merdock271

Hi again all,

So I set to work today to try and build my computer (as a first time builder) and ran into a few snaffoos. Here's the build I had tried:

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/merubhanot/saved/2Qx9

First off, the Power Supply is terrible. Being not modular, it just causes way too many problems, and I'm looking for some alternatives that people think would work. I would prefer something as small as possible, since as a new builder I would very much like the space, and I think semi-modular sounds right to me after trying this one out. Any recommendations? Seasonic G is my go to option, but I was wondering if there are any slightly more budget-friendly alternatives?

Second, I successfully installed the water cooler, but hated it! It sticks out way too far over the edge of the mobo, and at least for my motherboard it covered up almost all of the relevant cable attachments (including the ones for the CPU, all the front buttons, the fans, etc.) Furthermore, it required a 3 and a 4 pin fan connector, which my board didn't have (it has 2 4s, but one is needed for the main fan group, and plugging in the 3 from the liquid cooler to the fan controls didn't seem logical to me). Overall, I gave up on it and switched to the stock cooler.

Overall, a bit frustrated, but I'll press on! Any advice on PSUs would be fantastic though, as I'd like to order a replacement fairly soon. Thanks!


----------



## francisa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merdock271*
> 
> Hi again all,
> 
> So I set to work today to try and build my computer (as a first time builder) and ran into a few snaffoos. Here's the build I had tried:
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/merubhanot/saved/2Qx9
> 
> First off, the Power Supply is terrible. Being not modular, it just causes way too many problems, and I'm looking for some alternatives that people think would work. I would prefer something as small as possible, since as a new builder I would very much like the space, and I think semi-modular sounds right to me after trying this one out. Any recommendations? Seasonic G is my go to option, but I was wondering if there are any slightly more budget-friendly alternatives?
> 
> Second, I successfully installed the water cooler, but hated it! It sticks out way too far over the edge of the mobo, and at least for my motherboard it covered up almost all of the relevant cable attachments (including the ones for the CPU, all the front buttons, the fans, etc.) Furthermore, it required a 3 and a 4 pin fan connector, which my board didn't have (it has 2 4s, but one is needed for the main fan group, and plugging in the 3 from the liquid cooler to the fan controls didn't seem logical to me). Overall, I gave up on it and switched to the stock cooler.
> 
> Overall, a bit frustrated, but I'll press on! Any advice on PSUs would be fantastic though, as I'd like to order a replacement fairly soon. Thanks!


In my build (previous post) I went with Corsair CX600M Semi modular, I am happy with it. But Silverstone Strider 600W would be ideal (probably with Silverstone short cable kit).
In addition Cooler Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus, doing a good job for me.
I think most of the motherboard should auto detect type of connection 3 vs 4 pin and treat differently.


----------



## merdock271

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisa*
> 
> In my build (previous post) I went with Corsair CX600M Semi modular, I am happy with it. But Silverstone Strider 600W would be ideal (probably with Silverstone short cable kit).
> In addition Cooler Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus, doing a good job for me.
> I think most of the motherboard should auto detect type of connection 3 vs 4 pin and treat differently.


Thanks for the quick reply! You don't think the fully modular would interfere with my GPU? I see that this is smaller by 10 mm, so that may help..


----------



## francisa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merdock271*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply! You don't think the fully modular would interfere with my GPU? I see that this is smaller by 10 mm, so that may help..


I have measured node 304 and CX600M, 10in graphics card might fit without touching the cables. CX600M have all modular and board connections in far end of the unit.


----------



## Retrodev

As francisa said, the Silverstone PSU's are nice. I got the 650 watt one. The cables that come with it are ridiculously long (the Sata power cable has 4 connections!) and I still managed to have okay cable management with a 10.5" gpu. With the short cable kit, it'll be miles better.


----------



## Moogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merdock271*
> 
> Second, I successfully installed the water cooler, but hated it! It sticks out way too far over the edge of the mobo, and at least for my motherboard it covered up almost all of the relevant cable attachments (including the ones for the CPU, all the front buttons, the fans, etc.)


What does this mean? The H60 works really well. Are you saying the radiator gets in the way?


----------



## def47

Hello,
I'm starting to build 2 of those, one for me and my brother.. and below is the list of the PC parts I'm thinking about.
From what I read in this thread, lots of people go with the maximus VI impact mobo, and the seasonic G series (I might go overkill with 650W).
*My first question is* regarding the 2X NF-A14 FLX fans I bought... I got a good discount (15$ each) so I went for it, but do you think there's enough room to make a push/pull with an H90 ?
*My second question is*, what kind of 92mm fans would you recommend? These: Noctua NF-B9 PWM ?
And finally, any other recommendations.. ?
I'll try to get the following pc parts on boxing day if possible.

*Case:* Node 304 - black (BOUGHT)
*Mobo:* ASUS Maximus VI Impact
*CPU:* i5 4770k
*Cooler:* Corsair H90
*Fans:* 2X NF-A14 FLX (BOUGHT)
*PSU:* Seasonic G650
*Hard drive:* Samsung 840 EVO + 2TB HDD
*Memory:* 16gb RAM (???)
*Video Card:* Any GPU (???)

Many thanks!


----------



## utee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *def47*
> 
> Hello,
> I'm starting to build 2 of those, one for me and my brother.. and below is the list of the PC parts I'm thinking about.
> From what I read in this thread, lots of people go with the maximus VI impact mobo, and the seasonic G series (I might go overkill with 650W).
> *My first question is* regarding the 2X NF-A14 FLX fans I bought... I got a good discount (15$ each) so I went for it, but do you think there's enough room to make a push/pull with an H90 ?
> *My second question is*, what kind of 92mm fans would you recommend? These: Noctua NF-B9 PWM ?
> And finally, any other recommendations.. ?
> I'll try to get the following pc parts on boxing day if possible.
> 
> *Case:* Node 304 - black (BOUGHT)
> *Mobo:* ASUS Maximus VI Impact
> *CPU:* i5 4770k
> *Cooler:* Corsair H90
> *Fans:* 2X NF-A14 FLX (BOUGHT)
> *PSU:* Seasonic G650
> *Hard drive:* Samsung 840 EVO + 2TB HDD
> *Memory:* 16gb RAM (???)
> *Video Card:* Any GPU (???)
> 
> Many thanks!


For fans I went with a the Noctua NF-A15 PWM and 2xNF-A9x14 for the front fans. The ram depends on if you may need something low profile or if they will interfere with the H90. I am not familiar with AIO coolers and if there are any restrictions.


----------



## Retrodev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *def47*
> 
> Hello,
> I'm starting to build 2 of those, one for me and my brother.. and below is the list of the PC parts I'm thinking about.
> From what I read in this thread, lots of people go with the maximus VI impact mobo, and the seasonic G series (I might go overkill with 650W).
> *My first question is* regarding the 2X NF-A14 FLX fans I bought... I got a good discount (15$ each) so I went for it, but do you think there's enough room to make a push/pull with an H90 ?
> *My second question is*, what kind of 92mm fans would you recommend? These: Noctua NF-B9 PWM ?
> And finally, any other recommendations.. ?
> I'll try to get the following pc parts on boxing day if possible.
> 
> *Case:* Node 304 - black (BOUGHT)
> *Mobo:* ASUS Maximus VI Impact
> *CPU:* i5 4770k
> *Cooler:* Corsair H90
> *Fans:* 2X NF-A14 FLX (BOUGHT)
> *PSU:* Seasonic G650
> *Hard drive:* Samsung 840 EVO + 2TB HDD
> *Memory:* 16gb RAM (???)
> *Video Card:* Any GPU (???)
> 
> Many thanks!


The H90 is much thinner than the H80i I have and I was able to fit a push/pull setup in mine just fine, there shouldn't be any worry.
The NF-B9s are pretty damn nice. They move a decent amount of air and are relatively quiet.
I have the Silverstone 650w ST65F-G... it fits but the cables that come with it are ridiculously long. However, I did manage to fit a 10.5" 780Ti in there. I ordered the PP05 short cable kit and I highly recommend that you do the same to clean up the inside of the system.


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *def47*
> 
> Hello,
> I'm starting to build 2 of those, one for me and my brother.. and below is the list of the PC parts I'm thinking about.
> From what I read in this thread, lots of people go with the maximus VI impact mobo, and the seasonic G series (I might go overkill with 650W).
> *My first question is* regarding the 2X NF-A14 FLX fans I bought... I got a good discount (15$ each) so I went for it, but do you think there's enough room to make a push/pull with an H90 ?
> *My second question is*, what kind of 92mm fans would you recommend? These: Noctua NF-B9 PWM ?
> And finally, any other recommendations.. ?
> I'll try to get the following pc parts on boxing day if possible.
> 
> *Case:* Node 304 - black (BOUGHT)
> *Mobo:* ASUS Maximus VI Impact
> *CPU:* i5 4770k
> *Cooler:* Corsair H90
> *Fans:* 2X NF-A14 FLX (BOUGHT)
> *PSU:* Seasonic G650
> *Hard drive:* Samsung 840 EVO + 2TB HDD
> *Memory:* 16gb RAM (???)
> *Video Card:* Any GPU (???)
> 
> Many thanks!


Hi
I have a comparable setup to you there. I have the h90, that mobo, and a Asus GTX DCUII 780 which also happens to have a backplate.

This combo works (for me) but only just. To fit the 780, I had to loosen the screws to the radiator and push it away from the 780 backplate as much as possible, mount the 780, and then gently tight the radiator screws. The backplate is in contact with the side of the radiator.
It barely fits... puh! So the millimeters were on my side.

I don't like that they touch, so to gain some small clearance there, I will replace the screws between the radiator and the pull fan (that is the original case rear fan) with smaller ones.
Push pull over the corsair h90 radiator certainly works. There is space. With your Noctuas I can not tell for sure, since I do not have them, but I see no reason why not.

Actually, I will replace the corsair h90 stock fan with the NF-A14 PWM to lower noise. And NF-B9 fans for front to get better airflow. Got them last week, but I have not yet had the time to install.
You should also know that only the cpu fan header is PWM-enabled on this mobo, while the chassis fans are not PWM (but DC controlled) even though they have 4-pin headers.
I run the h90 pump directly from the PSU, the corsair h90 fan on the CPU fan header. I am considering if I can run the pump on a chassi fan header if I set it to deliver max power always in BIOS. Then I can see its RPM reports in some fan controlling SW. I did not dare to split the CPU fan header to power both the pump and fan, as I have been unable to get a measurement on the power.

The h90 is working amazingly! I am so happy with it. Over the weekend, I OC to 4.6 with vcore at 1.3 and core temps peaked at 80 degrees in aida64 stress. In prime95 they were closer to 70.
Ok, so I never got a stable OC at 4.6 (BSOD code 124 after some hours of regular work) but I might eventually get there by tuning the voltages. I am new to this, so I have some learning todo.

No particular issue on RAM with such a water cooler. I have the G.Skill TridentX.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrodev*
> 
> http://s1135.photobucket.com/user/mixedbreedx/media/Computer 2013/_DSC1210_zps1d6e2f52.jpg.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisa*


You guys are added, nice builds


----------



## aerir25

Hi guys, about to setup my node 304 on this weekend. Could use some opinions on what kind of air cooling options do I have for the GA-H87N-WIFI. I need the on-board WIFI feature but limited budget for a z87 board.

Looking for some silent








______
Btw, I'll be using a 4570


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> So you don't hear the h60 fan at all? For me with the h90 it is the other way around. I hear a slight fan noise only, not the pump. I have the node on a shelf half a foot above the floor, right next to the workplace.
> 
> The fan noise increased, to no surprise of course, after I installed the Asus GTX780 and added the h90 fan in push mode (previously only the fractal case rear fan operated in pull while I was waiting for the GTX 780 to come in stock at reasonable price). So I am considering replacing the fractal front fan pair with Be-quite 92mm SilentWings 2 (not PWM since the Asus M6I mobo does not support PWM for case fans, only CPU) , and the corsair h90 fan with something quieter still able to deliver a decent static pressure. The Akasa Viper appears to be quite impressive, besides the Noctua NF-A14 PWM.


So before you got the GTX780, you had the H90 installed as pull? Does that mean you had it as an intake? Excuse my ignorance haha. Then you changed it to an exhaust when you put the GTX780 in? I am just asking because I just got an H90 for my new build and I have heard they recommend installing it as an intake but that would mess the airflow up in the Node since the fronts fans are intakes so I was going to install it as an exhaust even though it supposedly doesn't cool as well that way.


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrodev*
> 
> The H90 is much thinner than the H80i I have and I was able to fit a push/pull setup in mine just fine, there shouldn't be any worry.
> The NF-B9s are pretty damn nice. They move a decent amount of air and are relatively quiet.
> I have the Silverstone 650w ST65F-G... it fits but the cables that come with it are ridiculously long. However, I did manage to fit a 10.5" 780Ti in there. I ordered the PP05 short cable kit and I highly recommend that you do the same to clean up the inside of the system.


I have all of my parts on the way and purchased an H90. I am a noob when it comes to some of the cooling stuff. What do you mean when you say you setup the H90 as push/pull? Doesn't the H90 just have one fan?


----------



## Retrodev

I have an h80i, but same concept. If you look in my build quoted above in .theMetal's post, you can see two fans sandwiching the radiator. This is a push/pull setup. The fan behind the radiator pushes air through while the fan in the front pulls air through.


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrodev*
> 
> I have an h80i, but same concept. If you look in my build quoted above in .theMetal's post, you can see two fans sandwiching the radiator. This is a push/pull setup. The fan behind the radiator pushes air through while the fan in the front pulls air through.


So does this really help that much? It seems like this would just add unwanted noise since you're adding an additional fan.


----------



## Retrodev

The improvement is maybe 1-3 degrees on the cpu but it does provide some incidental cooling to the ram and mobo. I don't mind the small increase in volume but it is a tiny bit louder. It's up to you whether or not you'd trade 1-3 degree drop and some extra cooling to the ram and mobo for a bit of a decrease in acoustic peformance.


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrodev*
> 
> The improvement is maybe 1-3 degrees on the cpu but it does provide some incidental cooling to the ram and mobo. I don't mind the small increase in volume but it is a tiny bit louder. It's up to you whether or not you'd trade 1-3 degree drop and some extra cooling to the ram and mobo for a bit of a decrease in acoustic peformance.


Are you using Noctua fans on your H80 instead of the stock ones? It seems like tons of people use these. Are they THAT much quieter and better? $25 for a fan seems pricey to me haha. I am looking to keep my HTPC as quiet as possible so I may see how the one fan does before I look into doing a push/pull.


----------



## utee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrodev*
> 
> The improvement is maybe 1-3 degrees on the cpu but it does provide some incidental cooling to the ram and mobo. I don't mind the small increase in volume but it is a tiny bit louder. It's up to you whether or not you'd trade 1-3 degree drop and some extra cooling to the ram and mobo for a bit of a decrease in acoustic peformance.


I am curious how much quieter the noctua fans are compared to the stock h80i. Also which ones did you use? I have been debating between the h80i or a noctua nh-u12s (or nh-u14s) but these noctua coolers are out of stock from my normal shopping sites. The main reason I was going with the noctua coolers was because these seems a lot quieter compared to the CLC counterparts but if using Noctua fans on an H80i may help to bring down the noise.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

The Noctua fans aren't really meant for radiators. If you want a quiet radiator fan, I'd go with a Gentle Typhoon AP-15. The drawback is that they aren't PWM, but you can solve that by setting up fan profiles in the BIOS or Speedfan to control RPMs.


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> The Noctua fans aren't really meant for radiators. If you want a quiet radiator fan, I'd go with a Gentle Typhoon AP-15. The drawback is that they aren't PWM, but you can solve that by setting up fan profiles in the BIOS or Speedfan to control RPMs.


Why aren't they really meant for radiators? I thought I saw tons of people referring to using them with their Corsair water coolers.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*
> 
> Why aren't they really meant for radiators? I thought I saw tons of people referring to using them with their Corsair water coolers.


Static Pressure. The Noctua NF-F12 PWM is sufficient, but a Gentle Typhoon AP-15 is better... and normally is a little cheaper.

Edit: Real world testing makes the Noctua look even worse than difference in stats on the box - http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/05/07/fan-testing-round-12/


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> Static Pressure. The Noctua NF-F12 PWM is sufficient, but a Gentle Typhoon AP-15 is better... and normally is a little cheaper.


Thanks. I will look into that. I don't really know much about the airflow/fans in cases as far as static pressure etc. Any good articles?

Any idea if the Gentle Typhoon would be quieter then the stock Corsair fans as well?

Are the Noctua fans mainly good as case fans then?

Edit: I lookoed at that fan and it is 120mm and I didn't see a 140mm doing a quick search. I'm using an H90 so I need 140mm.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

For a 140mm, there isn't a clear standout like there is for 120mm.

I'd probably recommend a GT AP-15 with an adapter or the Yate Loon SM. Either will outperform the Noctua options on a radiator.

That said, I've become a huge Noctua fan (no pun intended) with this build. I'm not slamming them at all. They're great case fans and worth every penny. They're just not designed with radiators in mind.


----------



## Elyminator

Question for you node owners...Is it possible to get a slim 180 radiator in the front if i use a sff psu similar to this



The dimensions of my model aren't quite right so that's why I ask.


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> Question for you node owners...Is it possible to get a slim 180 radiator in the front if i use a sff psu similar to this
> 
> 
> 
> The dimensions of my model aren't quite right so that's why I ask.


But there is only 2 x 92mm fan holes in front? Is it wise for this?


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> But there is only 2 x 92mm fan holes in front? Is it wise for this?


well I would certainly have to do a little cutting I'm no stranger to a dremel It's more a matter of I don't think it all will actually fit the way I think it will. if it does itx here i come. I'm gonna cram a node like no node before. I think it won't work though so


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> Question for you node owners...Is it possible to get a slim 180 radiator in the front if i use a sff psu similar to this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dimensions of my model aren't quite right so that's why I ask.


Yikes, that will be cutting it close, like really close. My initial guess would be there is no way you will get all that in there. But I have seen miracles.

Best bet would be to pick one up so you can measure in person.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys, I thought I would just bomb you with some photos of the newly finished PSU shroud









http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/Henriks Project/DSC04218_zps4d8d964b.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/Henriks Project/DSC04217_zps5c9652af.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/Henriks Project/DSC04214_zpsc147d9ab.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/Henriks Project/DSC04213_zpsa8bec338.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/Henriks Project/DSC04212_zps1ba8af58.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...nriks Project/DSC04210-2_zps4e4bb99d.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/Henriks Project/DSC04229_zps332ecdb2.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/Henriks Project/DSC04228_zps19871785.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/Henriks Project/DSC04225_zpsca37415c.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/Henriks Project/DSC04224_zps08746ea7.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/Henriks Project/DSC04222_zps92a7ee62.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/Henriks Project/DSC04219_zps156e8aab.jpg.html









MA


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*
> 
> Thanks. I will look into that. I don't really know much about the airflow/fans in cases as far as static pressure etc. Any good articles?
> 
> Any idea if the Gentle Typhoon would be quieter then the stock Corsair fans as well?
> 
> Are the Noctua fans mainly good as case fans then?
> 
> Edit: I lookoed at that fan and it is 120mm and I didn't see a 140mm doing a quick search. I'm using an H90 so I need 140mm.


The Noctua 140 PWM has much higher static pressure rating than either the FLX, ULN, or 150 models, I'm currently using it on my Kraken X40 (which is the same Asetek cooler as H90) with excellent temps on low RPM settings usually idle around 450 RPM. I replaced the front fans with Noctua 92x14mm PWM also, they run about double that RPM at idle but silent, only time I hear them is under a torture test when they all ramp up. All I hear is the pump normally.


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> The Noctua 140 PWM has much higher static pressure rating than either the FLX, ULN, or 150 models, I'm currently using it on my Kraken X40 (which is the same Asetek cooler as H90) with excellent temps on low RPM settings usually idle around 450 RPM. I replaced the front fans with Noctua 92x14mm PWM also, they run about double that RPM at idle but silent, only time I hear them is under a torture test when they all ramp up. All I hear is the pump normally.


Do you have the Kraken x40 installed as intake or exhaust? How does the manufacturer recommend you install it?


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*
> 
> Do you have the Kraken x40 installed as intake or exhaust? How does the manufacturer recommend you install it?


I have it setup as exhaust(pull), I've read some claims of push being the more efficient way to orient the fan with a radiator but there's a metal post from the built in mount for the Fractal fan controller switch that would interfere with mounting the radiator flush to the back. Couldn't find a recommendation on Noctua site about orientation, but the Node has such good airflow and my temps are so good I'm not really concerned.


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> I have it setup as exhaust(pull), I've read some claims of push being the more efficient way to orient the fan with a radiator but there's a metal post from the built in mount for the Fractal fan controller switch that would interfere with mounting the radiator flush to the back. Couldn't find a recommendation on Noctua site about orientation, but the Node has such good airflow and my temps are so good I'm not really concerned.


Thanks. So either way you are talking about using it as an exhaust. Corsair says my H90 should be installed as an intake but that would mess the case airflow up so I'm just going to install it as an exhaust. As you mentioned though, I'm not sure if I should have the fan between the case and radiator and used as "pull" or if the radiatator should be between the fan and case and the fan used as "push". Anyone have any tips or thoughts on this?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*
> 
> Thanks. So either way you are talking about using it as an exhaust. Corsair says my H90 should be installed as an intake but that would mess the case airflow up so I'm just going to install it as an exhaust. As you mentioned though, I'm not sure if I should have the fan between the case and radiator and used as "pull" or if the radiatator should be between the fan and case and the fan used as "push". Anyone have any tips or thoughts on this?


My Seidon 120V is an outtake as well. If you intake from the back, you'll get slighty better temps but a lot of dust as well.


----------



## Robbenklopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> Question for you node owners...Is it possible to get a slim 180 radiator in the front if i use a sff psu similar to this
> 
> 
> 
> The dimensions of my model aren't quite right so that's why I ask.


Hi, first post here for me.

Following this thread silently for about a 3/4 year by now and since that, always building my "imaginary" node ;P. Components have changed, as time goes by, and in truth there´s no need for me to upgrade my lian li v351b with i5-750 radeon 5870, cause i´m not really into games for over a year. But still fascinating about a m-itx build since then







.

To cut a long story short: My actual imagination would be a h90, mounted on back, with an impact V board, 4670k or 4770k as CPU, Samsung Evo behind Frontsheet, some external USB-HDD for storage, Front intakes switched to Noctuas, GPU Evga 780 acx or, and thats the crucial point here, an 290 or 290x. By the last two alternatives here I would like to add an AOI like h90 with something like the NZXT G10, maybe without shroud to fit some alternative fan on the node intake holes.

And now, to answer your question: without any cage for HDD, SDD, whatever, why not mount the rad on the top? Use the stanchions to fit an metall-plate above them, cut out the rad, fix it , cut out the case´s metal, cover the hole with something like ( http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/DEMCiflex-Staubfilter-140mm-quadratisch-schwarz-schwarz::14545.html , Sorry Newegg isn´t available for me actually... ), attach some, in german it´s called , "Kompriband" between the metal plate and the case itself and here you go! Excuse my english, i´m not native!. Greets, Hannes


----------



## RoughneckGeek

It's doable. Keep in mind that if you're mounting it in the roof above the PSU, there's only ~105mm clearance between the PSU and the top of the case.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*
> 
> Thanks. So either way you are talking about using it as an exhaust. Corsair says my H90 should be installed as an intake but that would mess the case airflow up so I'm just going to install it as an exhaust. As you mentioned though, I'm not sure if I should have the fan between the case and radiator and used as "pull" or if the radiatator should be between the fan and case and the fan used as "push". Anyone have any tips or thoughts on this?


It was unclear in the NZXT X40 directions but it actually appeared to show their stock fan (which was noisy) in the pull configuration as an exhaust. Though the fan depiction may have been too generic, nothing was mentioned verbally but the directions were on the light side anyway.


----------



## tigim101

Replaced my stock air cooler with a refurbished H60 from corsair. My idle is 40 C and my load is 70C, still high to me but its better than before by about 10 C. The fan is pretty darn loud though, whats the best 120mm silent fan that I can replace the stock fan with? Im guessing a noctua? Also is it better to have the fan intake or exhaust on the rad for the node 304. I have it as exhaust right now, which is the same orientation the stock fractal case fan used, but I heard running intake is better for the radiator.


----------



## bozint

Hello FD Node 304 Owners Club!

I've found this thread to be a well of information and inspiration on routing cables and modding. I am reading the thread for a few days (when I can) and I'm at half the way; plan to finish it for more info.

I've had my eyes set on the Node 304 since it came out, but have only now ordered one. I love the minimalistic design of the case.

Most of you are using it for gaming, and with K processors, but I mostly plan to use it as a media server, maybe a HTPC. However, I know that the bug will start eating me, and I will end up buying some GPU, probably used one from a local enthusiast community.

The components I plan to use are:

The Node 304 - of course (bought)
Asus H87I-Plus (bought)
Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB (kit of 2, the gold ones to match that hideous Asus theme) (bought)
i3-4330T - in the cart, will purchase tonight
CPU cooler will be the Noctua NH-L12, or the U12S. I first wanted the L12, but when I asked Noctua about compatibility, they said it will be fine but also suggested the U12S. Their price locally is pretty much the same. Maybe the U12S will provide better overall flow through the case.
I have a Samsung 830 SSD which I might use, and I also have 3 2+ TB HDDs at the moment. Planning to fill all 6 slots.

So I come to the PSU. I am not worried about GPU and fit, at the moment. But you guys keep saying that it should be no problem even with a 160mm PSU by removing the bracket. I am in between the Seasonic Fanless Platinum V2 460W, and the famous here Seasonic G-550.

I know that my build will be very low in power requirements, that CPU has 35W TDP. But, as I said, I know I'll end up getting some GPU. Both PSUs have great reviews, the Fanless feedback does mention frequently the whine coil, which would be annoying for a Platinum Seasonic. The G-550 will do just fine, as many of you guys have stated. The connectors are all down the bottom and it's reviews have also been very positive. With all the HDD cages probably filled up, and an eventual GPU, I am not sure how the 460W Seasonic would fare with heat. Seasonic's recommendation is to use the PSU in a well cooled case, which probably does not refer to the Node 304, although it provides good ventilation.

I don't change builds very often, and would like to use this for a while, so I would like to make a proper choice on the PSU. If you guys tell me that the G-550 is quiet enough in relation to the other fans inside the case, I'll probably pick that up. The Fanless 460W on the other hand has a 7 year warranty, but is 30ish Euros more expensive.

The online store is Austrian, since a friend in Vienna is picking the parts for me. PSU section - http://www.mylemon.at/kategorie/computer-hardware/netzteile.html

Looking forward to your opinion and to reading the rest of the thread. Will surely post some pics from the build.


----------



## taem

How much clearance is there, thickness-wise (that is to say, from expansion slots to side wall of case) for a videocard? I've got a Sapphire 280x Vapor X and it's 44mm from pcb to top of shroud. (It's also got a backplate adding 5mm behind the pcb but I think I'm ok there.) I'm looking at pix and it looks awfully tight, cards that aren't nearly as thick as this 280x vapor x seem to come right to the side wall of the case.


----------



## Retrodev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> How much clearance is there, thickness-wise (that is to say, from expansion slots to side wall of case) for a videocard? I've got a Sapphire 280x Vapor X and it's 44mm from pcb to top of shroud. (It's also got a backplate adding 5mm behind the pcb but I think I'm ok there.) I'm looking at pix and it looks awfully tight, cards that aren't nearly as thick as this 280x vapor x seem to come right to the side wall of the case.


If no one else responds,I'll help you out with measurements once I get back from class.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> How much clearance is there, thickness-wise (that is to say, from expansion slots to side wall of case) for a videocard? I've got a Sapphire 280x Vapor X and it's 44mm from pcb to top of shroud. (It's also got a backplate adding 5mm behind the pcb but I think I'm ok there.) I'm looking at pix and it looks awfully tight, cards that aren't nearly as thick as this 280x vapor x seem to come right to the side wall of the case.


IIRC from earlier in this thread, 2.5 slots or ~50mm, preferably less than that or you may contact the filter which leads to noise. 44mm should be OK


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> How much clearance is there, thickness-wise (that is to say, from expansion slots to side wall of case) for a videocard? I've got a Sapphire 280x Vapor X and it's 44mm from pcb to top of shroud. (It's also got a backplate adding 5mm behind the pcb but I think I'm ok there.) I'm looking at pix and it looks awfully tight, cards that aren't nearly as thick as this 280x vapor x seem to come right to the side wall of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC from earlier in this thread, 2.5 slots or ~50mm, preferably less than that or you may contact the filter which leads to noise. 44mm should be OK
Click to expand...

Yes frack0's right, there is basically enough space for 2.5 slots to come right up to the filter. Just be warned like frack says, it could make unwanted noise if you are too close to that filter.

In the original post, there is some info about an aftermarket magnetic fan filter that will solve the noise problem if you have it.


----------



## kynky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> IIRC from earlier in this thread, 2.5 slots or ~50mm, preferably less than that or you may contact the filter which leads to noise. 44mm should be OK


My asus geforce gtx780 oc directcuii just fits, any wider and I don't think it would. The dimensions for this are in the specifications section on the official product page. It does include a backplane though, I wouldn't get anything wider, hope this info helps.

Edit: I have not removed the dust filter.


----------



## toyz72

there was a post on here about a 7970 vapor x hitting the the side mesh. so maybe you can compare thickness?

link....
http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/1030


----------



## taem

Hmm. The Asus GTX 780 is 40.6mm. The 7970 Vapor X is listed as 45mm. The 280x is listed as 44mm but I'm pretty sure it's the same shroud and I can't imagine the pcb is thinner. 1mm wouldn't make a difference anyway I don't think.

Puts me in a bind, I have the card in a Define R4 ATM but I'd always planned to migrate this to a Node 304. I paid the launch $319.99 for it but now the 280x is $400+. I'm not keen on removing the filter and using a demci or silverstone filter. What to do, what to do...


----------



## RoughneckGeek

The 7970 Vapor-X post was a good find. The R9 280X is basically a re-branded 7970, so I'd expect to run into the same issue with it getting too closer or touching the dust filter.


----------



## utee05

Are there any issues with a GTX 770 Gigabyte Windforce? I am debating between this one and the Asus R9 280x.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> Are there any issues with a GTX 770 Gigabyte Windforce? I am debating between this one and the Asus R9 280x.


There's a post earlier in the thread where someone used a GTX 770 Gigabyte Windforce. They didn't comment on the fit from PCI slot to dust filter though. The spec sheet says it's 43mm compared to the 45 of the 7970/280X Vapor-X. That seems like it's cutting things rather close, but I'm curious given that the 290X I'm waiting for is the Windforce.

EDIT: Found a Swedish site discussing this very thing and the 43mm wide GTX 670 Gigabyte Windforce fits - (http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/74-chassin-och-nataggregat/1198504-fractal-design-node-304-tjock-gpu-kylare/)


----------



## bozint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bozint*
> 
> Hello FD Node 304 Owners Club!


Didn't get some replies, but went on reading the thread and pulled the trigger on a Seasonic G-550.

I wasn't in a hurry, but had to order soon so I can get the components in time.

Final components are:
*Case:* FD Node 304
*MB:* ASUS H87I-Plus
*CPU:* i3-4330T
*Cooler:* Noctua NH-U12S
*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance Pro Gold 8GB (kit of two)
*PSU:* Seasonic G-550
*SSD:* Samsung 830 128GB (or maybe purchase a new one, the EVO perhaps)
*HDD:* 1x1.5TB WD Green, 1x2TB Seagate, 1x4TB Seagate

This PC will be on 24/7 and serve as a media server, probably run PLEX for streaming to phone/tablet and possibly in the near future I'll add a GPU to do some light gaming.

Thanks again for the thread and the loads of info. I'll post some pics once I start building this thing.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bozint*
> 
> Didn't get some replies, but went on reading the thread and pulled the trigger on a Seasonic G-550.
> 
> I wasn't in a hurry, but had to order soon so I can get the components in time.
> 
> Final components are:
> *Case:* FD Node 304
> *MB:* ASUS H87I-Plus
> *CPU:* i3-4330T
> *Cooler:* Noctua NH-U12S
> *RAM:* Corsair Vengeance Pro Gold 8GB (kit of two)
> *PSU:* Seasonic G-550
> *SSD:* Samsung 830 128GB (or maybe purchase a new one, the EVO perhaps)
> *HDD:* 1x1.5TB WD Green, 1x2TB Seagate, 1x4TB Seagate
> 
> This PC will be on 24/7 and serve as a media server, probably run PLEX for streaming to phone/tablet and possibly in the near future I'll add a GPU to do some light gaming.
> 
> Thanks again for the thread and the loads of info. I'll post some pics once I start building this thing.


Probably too late but if you're going to add a gpu this might have been a better pick: http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Strider-Modular-ST55F-G/dp/B009FU2A40/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=1919GFAWUUMAZ&coliid=I1V5C43G4JWNWR

It's 140mm depth, zero problems with gpu fit. And you can add a pp05 short cable kit to it for slightly improved cable management.

This is what I'm using for my node 304 build.


----------



## bozint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Probably too late but...


Thanks for the reply @taem. I saw at least a dozen builds with the G-550, hence the purchase. The connectors placement, the efficiency and very positive reviews leaned me towards it. I'm a bit down for not choosing the X-460FL2, but had to be one of them.

Did you mean a better pick in terms of fit, or just the power efficiency on the Silverstone?


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bozint*
> 
> Thanks for the reply @taem. I saw at least a dozen builds with the G-550, hence the purchase. The connectors placement, the efficiency and very positive reviews leaned me towards it. I'm a bit down for not choosing the X-460FL2, but had to be one of them.
> 
> Did you mean a better pick in terms of fit, or just the power efficiency on the Silverstone?


Just in terms of fit. I've always heard seasonics are the best so I doubt the silverstone is better in terms of power efficiency.


----------



## bozint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Just in terms of fit. I've always heard seasonics are the best so I doubt the silverstone is better in terms of power efficiency.


This is my first Seasonic, and really wanted to be that brand this time. Hope it holds to its reputation. I also think the fit should be okay, and will report during the build.


----------



## Retrodev

I got the short cable kit in. It looks fantastic.

BEFORE:
http://s1135.photobucket.com/user/mixedbreedx/media/Computer 2013/_DSC1220_zps01da49b3.jpg.html

Taking all the cables out
http://s1135.photobucket.com/user/mixedbreedx/media/Computer 2013/_DSC1221_zps7a04197a.jpg.html

AFTER: pretty genius spot to put the SSD LOL! The cable management isn't as good as I hoped but it still looks quite neat.
http://s1135.photobucket.com/user/mixedbreedx/media/Computer 2013/_DSC1223_zps807a38aa.jpg.html

http://s1135.photobucket.com/user/mixedbreedx/media/Computer 2013/_DSC1224_zps26627bb1.jpg.html

http://s1135.photobucket.com/user/mixedbreedx/media/Computer 2013/_DSC1226_zpscace6c1d.jpg.html

My battlestation:
http://s1135.photobucket.com/user/mixedbreedx/media/Computer 2013/_DSC1234_zpsf63946f4.jpg.html

http://s1135.photobucket.com/user/mixedbreedx/media/Computer 2013/_DSC1235_zps12ea189b.jpg.html


----------



## tigim101

Does anyone know how the fan controller works? Is it undervolting? If I connect a Gentle Typhoon AP-14 to one of the fan controller connectors, and run it on high, does that mean the fan is running at full speed?


----------



## utee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> There's a post earlier in the thread where someone used a GTX 770 Gigabyte Windforce. They didn't comment on the fit from PCI slot to dust filter though. The spec sheet says it's 43mm compared to the 45 of the 7970/280X Vapor-X. That seems like it's cutting things rather close, but I'm curious given that the 290X I'm waiting for is the Windforce.
> 
> EDIT: Found a Swedish site discussing this very thing and the 43mm wide GTX 670 Gigabyte Windforce fits - (http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/74-chassin-och-nataggregat/1198504-fractal-design-node-304-tjock-gpu-kylare/)


Well the Asus DirectCU II looks to be 37.5mm so that seems to fit well and may be better than the Gigabyte Windforce GTX 770 which is 43mm. Surprising that the Asus cooler is much smaller than the Gigabyte. I guess I will continue to wait it out till the R9 280x get back in stock. I missed the boat in getting them back in November before all of the mining craze happened.


----------



## jasjeet

Took out the PSU bracket and got the Seasonic M12II 620w to fit, then did done cable management. Got it so the CPU fan is pushing air now too by tiding HDD and SSD cables. That was tricky.


----------



## M125

I've been reasonably happy with the noise levels of the reference Nvidia blower on my EVGA 780 SC at full sustained 24/7 load (POEM & GPUGRID recently), but wonder if an ACX-style 780 or 780 Ti would be quieter under the same conditions. The ACX fans line up perfectly with the mesh and sit <1CM from it. As it sits the fans rotate CW and draw air in, pass it across the heatsink and dump it in your case. I wonder how well it would cool if you reversed the fans, drawing cold (well, warm) air from inside the case (top and bottom) and forcing it out the mesh.

I'm just not too sure about the way the fan blades are oriented, I believe you would have to physically remove and flip the fans then find a way to attach them (glue?).

I want to bring this up again for reference:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *covert ash*
> 
> So I swore to myself that I would NOT upgrade anything further in my rig this year, and purposefully took to a break away from OCN, and other computing related forums. Sadly, once a hardware enthusiast, always a hardware enthusiast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash forward to yesterday afternoon, I happened to check that the NJ Micro Center got back in stock a single GTX 780 SKU, and it was the EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX. While not the one I wanted in particular, since I wanted a blower style cooler like my existing GTX 670, suppressing the upgrade bug had taken its toll. A quick trip later, and I was $700 poorer, but felt like a kid on Christmas day again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to the main point of this post.
> 
> Last night, while putting the card through its paces inside the Node 304, everything seemed to play much better and smoother, but was noticeably louder (contrary to the quick reading I did about the ACX cooler being louder). The final straw that broke the camel's back was when I loaded the mother of all games, Crysis 3. I had just made it to the dome level (I know, I haven't played much at all), and all of a sudden the fan speed started to really take off. I checked the GPU temps and they were in the high 70's C, well on its way towards the 80's C.
> 
> That's when I realized my mistake (well, technically there were a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). With my GTX 670, which had a blower style fan, I had slightly better temps running the rear CPU fan as an intake (pulling air from the outside and pushing it through the H50 radiator) rather than exhaust. The problem was that now that the GTX 780 is using the ACX cooler, not much of the hot air is expelled out the back anymore. Sure enough, when I went to take the Node's panel off, it was VERY warm to the touch on all sides!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First mistake.
> 
> Second mistake. Remember when I mentioned I took a break? It turns out, that I had neglected to perform any maintenance on my system since around December of last year, when I finally said I was done with my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I removed the fan, I was greeted to the pleasant sight of a huge wall of dust. I didn't take any pictures of it, but rest assured it was that sticky hard to remove kind, and was a pain to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third mistake. While assembling everything together, somehow I managed to disconnect one of my front intake Noctua fans. Once I realized that (this morning), NOW everything seems to be running extremely well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 3, now hovers in the mid 60's C!
> 
> I'm happy to say that the upgrade has been quite noticeable, especially playing at 1440p. Although, there are still some games that do make the framerates drop below 60 fps, I can now enable a number of options that would have otherwise tanked the GTX 670. Also, at idle, the 780 actually uses a few less watts than the 670 (70W average, versus 74W) - not bad considering the performance difference at full load! And overall, now that the exhaust fan is in the right place, the system is actually quieter now even with the Node's fan speed turned to High (unlike the previous fan configuration).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It feels good to be back. (Thanks for reading my memoir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Of course, the obligatory pics:


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Took out the PSU bracket and got the Seasonic M12II 620w to fit, then did done cable management. Got it so the CPU fan is pushing air now too by tiding HDD and SSD cables. That was tricky.


With a setup like that, it looks like you can fit an H90 in there alongside that CM 212. Then affix something like the newly-released NZXT Kraken G10 with the H90 to your GPU.










Your CPU might run a bit hotter, but it will give your GPU a whole lot of cooling overhead, and quiet down something like an R9 290X/R9 290.

Has anyone here used either the OCN-user sourced adapters or something like the NZXT Kraken G10 to use a CLC on your GPU in a Node 304? I'm not entirely sure the Kraken G10 would even fit in a Node, but all reports point to only a dual-slot requirement.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

I had my case open this evening to add another 3TB hard drive so I took a couple measurements. I wish I had a more accurate way of measuring, but I'm confident a 43mm wide card would fit. I'm less certain about 44mm. 45mm will definitely touch the dust filter.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrodev*
> 
> I got the short cable kit in. It looks fantastic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE:
> http://s1135.photobucket.com/user/mixedbreedx/media/Computer 2013/_DSC1220_zps01da49b3.jpg.html
> 
> Taking all the cables out
> http://s1135.photobucket.com/user/mixedbreedx/media/Computer 2013/_DSC1221_zps7a04197a.jpg.html
> 
> AFTER: pretty genius spot to put the SSD LOL! The cable management isn't as good as I hoped but it still looks quite neat.
> http://s1135.photobucket.com/user/mixedbreedx/media/Computer 2013/_DSC1223_zps807a38aa.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1135.photobucket.com/user/mixedbreedx/media/Computer 2013/_DSC1224_zps26627bb1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1135.photobucket.com/user/mixedbreedx/media/Computer 2013/_DSC1226_zpscace6c1d.jpg.html
> 
> My battlestation:
> http://s1135.photobucket.com/user/mixedbreedx/media/Computer 2013/_DSC1234_zpsf63946f4.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1135.photobucket.com/user/mixedbreedx/media/Computer 2013/_DSC1235_zps12ea189b.jpg.html


Looks a lot better. Nice set up too.


----------



## Boise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bozint*
> 
> Final components are:
> *Case:* FD Node 304
> *MB:* ASUS H87I-Plus
> *CPU:* i3-4330T
> *Cooler:* Noctua NH-U12S
> *RAM:* Corsair Vengeance Pro Gold 8GB (kit of two)
> *PSU:* Seasonic G-550
> *SSD:* Samsung 830 128GB (or maybe purchase a new one, the EVO perhaps)
> *HDD:* 1x1.5TB WD Green, 1x2TB Seagate, 1x4TB Seagate
> 
> This PC will be on 24/7 and serve as a media server, probably run PLEX for streaming to phone/tablet and possibly in the near future I'll add a GPU to do some light gaming.
> 
> Thanks again for the thread and the loads of info. I'll post some pics once I start building this thing.


I am eagerly awaiting your posting your pictures of your build. My needs are very much like yours, in that mine will be a Windows 8 PC that will be using Windows 8's "Storage Spaces" set up as a server, replacing my old Windows Home Server. I will have a bank of 4 TB WD Red drives. I will be interested in learning from you how quiet your system runs with the i3-4330T and all the fans controlled by the ASUS H87I-Plus motherboard. Many Node builders have replaced the stock fans in the Node 304 case with Noctua case fans. Since you are not overclocking, are the Node fans quiet?


----------



## Insane21m

Will this GPU fit in the case? Also should I be worried about power consumption, this is my PSU.

Other Components are 8GB RAM, a TB HDD, and an i7.

Thanks.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane21m*
> 
> Will this GPU fit in the case? Also should I be worried about power consumption, this is my PSU.
> 
> Other Components are 8GB RAM, a TB HDD, and an i7.
> 
> Thanks.


this wouldnt be my first choice for a power supply,but it should be fine. the gtx 660 sc requires a 24 amp power supply and has a total power draw of a 140w. the power supply you linked has a 32 amp rating. you should still have a good bit of headroom.

that gpu will fit ...no problem


----------



## bozint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boise*
> 
> I am eagerly awaiting your posting your pictures of your build.


So am I lol. But I just got told that my MB will arrive in the beginning of next month, since I'm asking a friend to deliver it for me. I ideally wanted to build this thing during the holidays since I'll have a few days off, but will be done in a month max.

I'm also interested to know how the stock fans fare at the low setting. The ASUS board has only two headers, one for the CPU cooler, and the one left I will use for whichever fans are louder (the front two, or the rear one).

Thanks for interest, and I'll surely post my findings. Btw, WD's Red drives have not had rave reviews. I am still thinking whether to buy some WD Reds, or some Seagate NAS drives.


----------



## SlyFox

Finished putting my pc together today. The build went really smoothly. I still have to clean up the wires in the case though, its a bit messy.

Someone had previously asked about the U14S installation. I installed it and the only snag I had was plugging the fan connector into the header. Took a couple attempts but I got it. If anyone else is considering it, go for it.


----------



## utee05

I just finished my initial install of everything in my build. I went with the NH-U14s as the cooler instead and decided to not use the HD cage. I just used velcro to attach my SSD to the top of the case on the rails. I decided against the HD cage cause it was a bit tight with the cables.

So for those that used velcro to attach their mechanical drives to the PSU do you see any issues with that after more use? I am debating on placing my 1.5TB HD on my PSU with velcro or just forgo the HD and get another SSD.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> Finished putting my pc together today. The build went really smoothly. I still have to clean up the wires in the case though, its a bit messy.
> 
> Someone had previously asked about the U14S installation. I installed it and the only snag I had was plugging the fan connector into the header. Took a couple attempts but I got it. If anyone else is considering it, go for it.


Out of curiosity, which motherboard do you have?

I ended up opting for the U12S myself to give myself a bit more room to work with. The U14S installs on my board (the ASUS Impact VI) that I saw didn't leave any room for the hard drive connections.


----------



## utee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> Out of curiosity, which motherboard do you have?
> 
> I ended up opting for the U12S myself to give myself a bit more room to work with. The U14S installs on my board (the ASUS Impact VI) that I saw didn't leave any room for the hard drive connections.


I have the Asrock Z87E. There was some room for the HD connections but since the cooler seems to sit at the center of the case so it was a bit tighter than I wanted to work with. It could've worked but I went with having better airflow. At the least I could place the HD on top of the PSU if I need the extra space.


----------



## datas0ft

Hi all Fractal Design Node 304 lovers and users!

I'm next one who join to this amazing case world. This decision wasn't easy to do because i had few main starting point's:

- home server with opportunities:
- as quiet as possible
- as small as possible
- get away from my net provider ugly and useless two boxes (router and tv box)
- firewall and router fully with my own choices (ban and allow users and decide bandwidth limits, specially manage my teenage son's net usage)
- webserver for my wife's webpage
- lan/wifi file server with DLNA and Transmission (or smth) support
- all pc devices (laptops, tablets and smartphones) backups

Found that best fitting case for me is Fractal Design Node 304 (White), i started search other hardware and ended with this list:

*MB:* Asus Z87I-PRO, mITX
*CPU:* Intel Core I5-4670K 3,4GHz
*Cooler:* Scythe Kozuti
*RAM:* CORSAIR DDR3 1600MHz 16GB Kit 2x8GB Dimm Unbuffered 10-10-10-27 with Vengeance LP Heat Spreader
*PSU:* Seasonic 460W P-460FL, modulated, 80PLUS Platinum, fanless
*HDD:* 2x Seagate Desktop Sshd 2Tb Sata 6Gb/s (disks will be mirrored and only for data and user files)
*USBHDD:* SanDisk 32GB Cruzer Extreme USB 3.0 (main system will be run from this usb stick, Zentyal)

All hardware stuff arrived. 2/3 of building is done. Only waiting additional SATA and cooler extension cables (because original fan cables are too short to make normal cabling).
On next two moths will be added additional 4 Seagate Desktop Sshd's (budget is exploded for this christmas month ). Server full drive size amount will be 6TB.

Pics:

[There will be pictures after couple of days, when all wires are arrived]


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> Out of curiosity, which motherboard do you have?
> 
> I ended up opting for the U12S myself to give myself a bit more room to work with. The U14S installs on my board (the ASUS Impact VI) that I saw didn't leave any room for the hard drive connections.


Asrock Z87. Thanks for reminding me, that's the other thing I should have mentioned. I was able to get my SSD installed using one of the hard drive cages but I'm having issues connecting my 1TB hard drive in the same cage. Mainly because of the orientation ssd facing one way and the HDD face the other it puts a "U" bend into my power cable that faces towards the U14S fan. I'm thinking maybe if I flip the drives and have the connections facing the front fans it should give me some more room.

I'd love to test that right now, but unfortunately I leave for a business trip soon and won't be back til Friday.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> Asrock Z87. Thanks for reminding me, that's the other thing I should have mentioned. I was able to get my SSD installed using one of the hard drive cages but I'm having issues connecting my 1TB hard drive in the same cage. Mainly because of the orientation ssd facing one way and the HDD face the other it puts a "U" bend into my power cable that faces towards the U14S fan. I'm thinking maybe if I flip the drives and have the connections facing the front fans it should give me some more room.
> 
> I'd love to test that right now, but unfortunately I leave for a business trip soon and won't be back til Friday.


I ended up installing mine with the SSD on the outside of the cage so it sits right next to the case's cover. I mounted the 3.5" drive on the opposite side of the cage so the drives are both oriented the same with respect to the power and SATA cables. When I add an additional drive I'll put it in it's own drive cage just to avoid the issue you're running into.


----------



## SlyFox

That's a really great idea! How'd you get the ssd to stick to the outside of the hdd cage?


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> That's a really great idea! How'd you get the ssd to stick to the outside of the hdd cage?


It's screwed on. I had to just use a phillips head bit since I don't have a screwdriver that short. Then of course, you have to put the cage in towards the center, then slide it into place. The SSD sits just below (almost touching) the frame.

EDIT: I can't take credit for the idea. I saw several people do the same in this thread. Here's someone else's pic - http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/lightbox/post/21186055/id/1745263


----------



## utee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> It's screwed on. I had to just use a phillips head bit since I don't have a screwdriver that short. Then of course, you have to put the cage in towards the center, then slide it into place. The SSD sits just below (almost touching) the frame.
> 
> EDIT: I can't take credit for the idea. I saw several people do the same in this thread. Here's someone else's pic - http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/lightbox/post/21186055/id/1745263


Do you have a pic of your install? I'd like to get an idea of how the wiring looks though as I think about it more I really don't see the need to have my 1.5TB drive in there. I will be mainly using my machine for gaming so if I need more room I can always get another ssd and stick it with velcro onto something.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

I didn't think to take pictures yesterday when I had it open. I can shut down shortly and snap a few.


----------



## mac13

About to start my build and I am using a Corsair H90 CPU cooler. The heatsink already has thermal paste applied. I have some Arctic Silver 5 that I can use as well. Should I scrape off the pre-applied paste that came on the heatsink and use my AS 5 or not? I didn't know what others that had heatsinks with pre-applied paste did and if there was much difference between that and AS 5.

On another note, my AS 5 is probably 5 years old. I used it on one previous build and haven't opened it since. Do you think it is still good? I didn't know if thermal paste went bad.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*
> 
> About to start my build and I am using a Corsair H90 CPU cooler. The heatsink already has thermal paste applied. I have some Arctic Silver 5 that I can use as well. Should I scrape off the pre-applied paste that came on the heatsink and use my AS 5 or not? I didn't know what others that had heatsinks with pre-applied paste did and if there was much difference between that and AS 5.
> 
> On another note, my AS 5 is probably 5 years old. I used it on one previous build and haven't opened it since. Do you think it is still good? I didn't know if thermal paste went bad.


the paste on the h90 is fine. i hope you really didnt mean scrap it off? best way to remove thermal paste is with isopropyl alcohol . the higher percentage the better(95%) you can buy this at walmart,cvs, walgreens,ect

i use this stuff myself. you can also find it at radio shack
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100010&Tpk=thermal%20paste%20remover


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> the paste on the h90 is fine. i hope you really didnt mean scrap it off? best way to remove thermal paste is with isopropyl alcohol . the higher percentage the better(95%) you can buy this at walmart,cvs, walgreens,ect
> 
> i use this stuff myself. you can also find it at radio shack
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100010&Tpk=thermal%20paste%20remover


Thanks. I wasn't sure of the best way to remove it but I had heard to use alcohol. Should you not scrape the bulk of it off with like a credit card then use the alcohol? I didn't think it would come off very well just using alcohol first. I guess if I didn't like the temps I was getting, I could take the cooler off and reapply Arctic Silver 5.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*
> 
> Thanks. I wasn't sure of the best way to remove it but I had heard to use alcohol. Should you not scrape the bulk of it off with like a credit card then use the alcohol? I didn't think it would come off very well just using alcohol first. I guess if I didn't like the temps I was getting, I could take the cooler off and reapply Arctic Silver 5.


heres a video link....


----------



## tigim101

What would be the best airflow configuration for this? Im running an H60 with 2 fans (Gentle Typhoon AP-14 and the included Corsair Fan). Both fans are exhausting hot air out the back of the case. I have an ASUS DirectCU 670 with two 92mm fans, and I have the stock two fractal fans as intake. Previously I had just the gentle typhoon as an intake on the radiator, but my GPU was getting hot, I believe it was because there was no dedicated exhaust. I put a second fan on the H60 and made it exhaust instead of intake, and my GPU temperatures are down but my CPU gets warm get the GPU starts to ramp up, Im guessing because all the hot air is being exhausting through the radiator. I was wondering if switching the two radiator fans to intake, and switching the two front 92mm fans to exhaust, if that would give better temperatures.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

I'm back from lunch and shot a handful of photos of my build. Sorry about the quality - part of the reason I hadn't taken pictures beforehand is that all I've got is a crappy cell camera.

There's still room for improvement, but I'll take another go at cable management after I decide which video card I'm going to go with. You can see in the closeups of the drive cage how I've got the SSD attached and how the power cable works. The little bit of extra cable easily fits in the empty space between the drives (away from the CPU fan). Ignore the velcro on the SSD. That's left over from when I had it attached under the front panel of the case. I decided to leave it in case I ever want to move it back.


----------



## toyz72

roughneckgeek.....big noctua fan myself. looking good


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> roughneckgeek.....big noctua fan myself. looking good


Love their stuff. At idle the machine is completely silent. At idle, the CPU fan is under 300 RPM, the front intakes under 500 and the rear at 750 with the CPU at 28C. During a Prime95 burn in the fans are barely audible at 800 for the CPU and 900 for the rest and the CPU stays between 55-58C.


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowlett*
> 
> H90 and noctua fans came today!!! will post new pics once it's all rigged up... i've even got a Fractal Design Newton R3 Smart Modular Platinum 600W (165mm wide) and ASUS GeForce GTX 660 Direct Cu II 2 GB card and fit with room to spare! using the velcro trick! my only concern is someone posted on here earlier in the forum that you need to make sure your psu have contact with your case otherwise could cause damage? is this true? i've got the psu velcro'd down by two strips (either side of the air vent) and it won't budge but now isn't in direct contact with the case :-S


Did you ever get the H90 installed? How did it go and what do you think? Also, how did you install it? (intake/exhaust, push/pull, etc).

Any new pics?


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> My Seidon 120V is an outtake as well. If you intake from the back, you'll get slighty better temps but a lot of dust as well.


Is it set up as push or pull? Seems like push would be better but I haven't done any research to see if there is much difference between push or pull.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*
> 
> Is it set up as push or pull? Seems like push would be better but I haven't done any research to see if there is much difference between push or pull.


Just a push config. Stock fan isn't the quietest, but I use a headset when gaming so I find it just fine. Might change to a Noctua in the future, but that's purely for noise reduction. Cooling works just fine.

Push+Pull vs Push on these small rads isn't worth the extra money. There's maybe a 3-4c difference, but not much. I think push is usually better than pull. Depends on the fans, really.


----------



## LiFTed

Hey guys, I was looking to pick one of these up for a new Haswell build. The spacing of the case has confused me though.

Basically I'm planning on getting a Corsair HX-650 PSU and using my existing PNY GTX 295 in it, however, I'm unable to figure out whether it will all fit fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## undret

I have the h90 and it installed perfectly for me in push/pull at the rear exhaust.
You mentioned replacing the paste. I did not, and it is obvious I did not have to either.


----------



## utee05

Here are some pics from my build. Still debating on a gpu but I think I will end up with at 780 or R9 290.


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Just a push config. Stock fan isn't the quietest, but I use a headset when gaming so I find it just fine. Might change to a Noctua in the future, but that's purely for noise reduction. Cooling works just fine.
> 
> Push+Pull vs Push on these small rads isn't worth the extra money. There's maybe a 3-4c difference, but not much. I think push is usually better than pull. Depends on the fans, really.


Thanks. I was going to do push but I thought I saw several people mention they couldn't place the H90 radiator against the case because of a screw being in the way or something. I guess your fan is only 120mm instead of 140mm so maybe that is why it worked for you and not others using the H90.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> I have the h90 and it installed perfectly for me in push/pull at the rear exhaust.
> You mentioned replacing the paste. I did not, and it is obvious I did not have to either.


Thanks I think I will just use the pre-applied paste. So you kept the case fan on and then put the radiator and radiator fan on so you have push/pull instead of just one fan?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*


Sweet. You're added.


----------



## wanako

I cant believe I never posted my build here. I LOVE my Node 304! I use it for my work computer.

Here is Wanako Works 04 - Quartz:
Intel Xeon E3-1230v2
ASRock Z77E-ITX
EVGA GeForce 660Ti Superclocked +
16GB Crucial Ballistix
Crucial M500 128GB SSD
WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD
Corsair H80i
Corsair TX650 v2 PSU








More can be found here: Quartz Build Log


----------



## Xs1nX

Picked up and tipped my node on its side to reseat the psu air filter today, had pretty much the whole case weight being supported by the GPU vent mesh area with the palm of my hand while I was doing this forgetting that those things are usually not fixed to the case by much nor are they very thick metal.

That vent mesh is now a bit loose (moves when pressed with finger) around the edges, I don't know if this was like this before and a bit worried I may have loosened it..


----------



## RoughneckGeek

That mesh vent can be popped completely out and back in. It's probably moving around now because it popped partway off.


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*
> 
> Thanks. I was going to do push but I thought I saw several people mention they couldn't place the H90 radiator against the case because of a screw being in the way or something. I guess your fan is only 120mm instead of 140mm so maybe that is why it worked for you and not others using the H90.
> Thanks I think I will just use the pre-applied paste. So you kept the case fan on and then put the radiator and radiator fan on so you have push/pull instead of just one fan?


Precisely. The original case fan is there mostly because it looks more original and overall better showing through the vent holes than the ugly radiator, or the, IMHO, hideously colored Noctua fans. Also because it allows the radiator to be pushed a few mm sideways to make room for the GPU. It is hard to explain in text, but the fan mounting holes are slightly larger than the diameter of the screws, and so that can be used to offset the radiator without having to do any modification.

It was really the right thing to do to replace the front fan pair, and the Corsair radiator fan with Noctuas.

I would have liked to get the meshes on both sides of the case in white, at least the smaller one that is very visible for me.


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> Precisely. The original case fan is there mostly because it looks more original and overall better showing through the vent holes than the ugly radiator, or the, IMHO, hideously colored Noctua fans. Also because it allows the radiator to be pushed a few mm sideways to make room for the GPU. It is hard to explain in text, but the fan mounting holes are slightly larger than the diameter of the screws, and so that can be used to offset the radiator without having to do any modification.
> 
> It was really the right thing to do to replace the front fan pair, and the Corsair radiator fan with Noctuas.
> 
> I would have liked to get the meshes on both sides of the case in white, at least the smaller one that is very visible for me.


Which Noctua fans did you use for the front and back? Someone previously said that the Noctua fans are more of case fans and not designed to use for the radiator/cpu cooler...


----------



## utee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*
> 
> Which Noctua fans did you use for the front and back? Someone previously said that the Noctua fans are more of case fans and not designed to use for the radiator/cpu cooler...


I used the Noctua NF-A9X14 for the front and the NF-A15 for the rear. I turned my machine on the other day to make sure my install went smoothly and it could barely hear the fans with the case open and right next to me. I can only imagine how it will be once the case is all closed up.


----------



## jasjeet

How come you guys are swapping the case fans? They seem to be pretty quiet to me.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> How come you guys are swapping the case fans? They seem to be pretty quiet to me.


the factory fans are pretty weak . some of us just prefer to have better air.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> the factory fans are pretty weak . some of us just prefer to have better air.


Ah fair enough. Ive got mine on low and can only hear my GPU fan really. Temps are fine, though this rig is all stock, no overclocks. Its a living room gaming PC so no need to push, only at 720p too.


----------



## rmearns

Finally got everything together and my setup looking the way I want. I love how to node blends right into everything else.


----------



## Dyaems

i always thought that the stock fans' purpose is only to cool the HDD bay xD

i once forgot to plug those fans and my CPU temps did not go up, only the HDD temps.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmearns*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got everything together and my setup looking the way I want. I love how to node blends right into everything else.


that is a sweeeeet setup bro


----------



## tigim101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> i always thought that the stock fans' purpose is only to cool the HDD bay xD
> 
> i once forgot to plug those fans and my CPU temps did not go up, only the HDD temps.


I dont think the fans are strong enough to pull air all the way to the back of the case. Do you think replacing them with two noctuas that it would improve temps?


----------



## Totakeke

I'm having problems with my build, the main one being the computer won't turn on (only motherboard LED light which I don't know what it means and fans not turning) but putting that aside first... this case doesn't have any speaker connectors so you can't hear POST beeps is that right? Also I'm installing Corsair H90 with MSI R7970 Lightning and it seems that the radiator pushes against the graphics card a bit, is that fine to leave it that way?


----------



## tigim101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totakeke*
> 
> I'm having problems with my build, the main one being the computer won't turn on (only motherboard LED light which I don't know what it means and fans not turning) but putting that aside first... this case doesn't have any speaker connectors so you can't hear POST beeps is that right? Also I'm installing Corsair H90 with MSI R7970 Lightning and it seems that the radiator pushes against the graphics card a bit, is that fine to leave it that way?


I believe motherboards have built in speakers for doing post beeps. What motherboard is it and what's the LED color? Try googling that. Does the lightning have a backplate? Is it the body of the radiator or the tubes? Post a picture and we can better tell, but Im pretty sure it should be fine.


----------



## Totakeke

You might be right, it's really annoying that I don't get any feedback on what's wrong when it's clear that there's power connected and the troubleshooting led doesn't make sense either. It's a Asus Z87i-pro, I've googled about it and couldn't find anything else but the standard answers of checking every component and connection again which I've did... unless there's something really obvious that I missed. I'll post a picture later since I have everything disassembled now and rather not do it knowing that it doesn't work anyway.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmearns*


Sweet setups, you are both added to the list


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totakeke*
> 
> I'm having problems with my build, the main one being the computer won't turn on (only motherboard LED light which I don't know what it means and fans not turning) but putting that aside first... this case doesn't have any speaker connectors so you can't hear POST beeps is that right? Also I'm installing Corsair H90 with MSI R7970 Lightning and it seems that the radiator pushes against the graphics card a bit, is that fine to leave it that way?


What's your PSU make/model? Had a similar problem with an Enermax PSU(625W), turned out it couldn't regulate properly with the low power states that the newer processors have. I could only partially boot with a GPU installed, think it ended up frying that. RMA'd for a second one which was slightly better but as soon as Windows started install BIOS would reset with a complaint about an unstable supply couldn't get that far with the first one. Replaced with a Seasonic G-series 450W, all was good except the video card which was already having issues with which display outputs worked.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> What's your PSU make/model? Had a similar problem with an Enermax PSU(625W), turned out it couldn't regulate properly with the low power states that the newer processors have. I could only partially boot with a GPU installed, think it ended up frying that. RMA'd for a second one which was slightly better but as soon as Windows started install BIOS would reset with a complaint about an unstable supply couldn't get that far with the first one. Replaced with a Seasonic G-series 450W, all was good except the video card which was already having issues with which display outputs worked.


If your PSU is not haswell certified, enter the UEFI/BIOS and disable C6 and C7 power states.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> I dont think the fans are strong enough to pull air all the way to the back of the case. Do you think replacing them with two noctuas that it would improve temps?


it should, well, according to the users who installed 92mm noctua fans inside their node 304


----------



## mikex921

i taped a filter screen to the back of the case, turned the back fan into intake and the two front fans into exhaust. that way the intake air will be right near the cpu and hopefully keep that area a little cooler. give it a try lol. see what works best for you!


----------



## Lazer1337

I am currently building mine, everything is going smoothly. I took out the metal bar in the middle and the brackets to hold the hard drives and mounted them elsewhere. I have a h60 on my CPU and i was looking to do a water cooling on my GPU is there anyway to occupy the 2 front fans for a GPU water cooling? Does anyone know if a radiator could even fit in there naturally or would I have to do some dremel work? Thank you for your help I will post pics once I have it completed!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Anyone know if the Seasonic 660 Platinum will fit with a R9 290? I was thinking of going with a ST65F-G but the reviews on it is not acceptable.


----------



## utee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Anyone know if the Seasonic 660 Platinum will fit with a R9 290? I was thinking of going with a ST65F-G but the reviews on it is not acceptable.


Well I have the Seasonic 660 Platinum and I removed the PSU bracket. I was looking to get a GTX 780 so not sure if that is as long as the 290. The only thing with the SS-660XP2 is that the connections are higher than the G series so you will not be able to run the cables underneath the GPU. I have yet to get a GPU so I haven't run into this. Once I get my gpu next week I will let you know how it goes and will include pics.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Anyone know if the Seasonic 660 Platinum will fit with a R9 290? I was thinking of going with a ST65F-G but the reviews on it is not acceptable.


It will be extremely close and it won't fit without modifications. If you were to remove the bracket that the power supply mounts to, and hold it down with some kind of two sided tape, you might be able to move it over far enough to have enough room.

I warn you though it will be extremely tight and cable management won't come easy. If it were me,I would honestly look into a different supply.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Thanks for the replies. I'm guessing I will have to mod the bracket but I want a really clean look.

Btw I ordered sleeved cables that are 30mm so it would go nice in this case. Not sure if I'm going with this case yet tho but it seems to fit all my needs.


----------



## Dyaems

if the 290 has a backplate, then maybe it wont. i have a 7970 lightning and with the x650 it wont fit because of the backplate even if the bracket is removed.


----------



## utee05

In my case I have the SS-660XP2. I just ordered a EVGA GTX 780 ACX SC. Would this fine in my setup? Hopefully it does if not I will need to find a new use for my node 304. I have already removed the psu bracket and will use velcro to hold it in place once the video card is installed.


----------



## utee05

I have question to those that have their PSU with the fan pointing up. What was the reason to do this and have you noticed any more heat within the case by doing this.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> I have question to those that have their PSU with the fan pointing up. What was the reason to do this and have you noticed any more heat within the case by doing this.


they're more than likely using the psu fan to help pull hot air out. some people on here like to run the case with reverse air flow(back to front). it could also mean there where some issues mounting the power supply fan down.


----------



## utee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> they're more than likely using the psu fan to help pull hot air out. some people on here like to run the case with reverse air flow(back to front). it could also mean there where some issues mounting the power supply fan down.


Ok thanks for the info. Once I get my gpu I suspect that determine if I will have to flip over my psu.


----------



## Totakeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> What's your PSU make/model? Had a similar problem with an Enermax PSU(625W), turned out it couldn't regulate properly with the low power states that the newer processors have. I could only partially boot with a GPU installed, think it ended up frying that. RMA'd for a second one which was slightly better but as soon as Windows started install BIOS would reset with a complaint about an unstable supply couldn't get that far with the first one. Replaced with a Seasonic G-series 450W, all was good except the video card which was already having issues with which display outputs worked.


It's a Silverstone Essentials 700W.

Actually I found the problem, it was a misaligned front panel connector so that's all good.

But the graphics card seating issue isn't. I keep having to reseat the graphics card to get it to start so this is definitely bad. I definitely remember seeing someone else with the same cooler+gfx card (Corsair H90 with MSI Lightning HD7970) combo in this case before but they never said there was any issues.

Sorry for the crappy photos. It's not so obvious how much it's pushing from the first two photos, but at the back, the panels can't align properly with the openings.





So every now and then the computer will refuse to start, the fans will spin on and turn off straight after. Reseating the gfx cards works but this definitely isn't something I should keep doing.

Can someone recommend me a different cooler?


----------



## sagittarii

My parts finally arrived, so heres some pictures of my build

Replacing the stock fans:



Such a big cooler for such a little motherboard:




Graphics card fits nicely:


Top view:


Drive cage is in:


Merry Christmas!


----------



## utee05

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sagittarii*
> 
> My parts finally arrived, so heres some pictures of my build
> 
> Replacing the stock fans:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a big cooler for such a little motherboard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graphics card fits nicely:
> 
> 
> Top view:
> 
> 
> Drive cage is in:
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!






What are the specs on your build? I believe that is a NH-U12s? I have a NH-U14s and I do not think I could do a push pull setup but that looks nice. I have noticed with the noctua fans that it is very quiet. What GPU did you get?


----------



## datas0ft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undret*
> 
> I would have liked to get the meshes on both sides of the case in white, at least the smaller one that is very visible for me.


Just paint both with spray. I did it and it looks very well.
To get right white color example, for that when you go to shop, take off the small plate from backside, which one holds the PCIe slots covers.


----------



## sagittarii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> What are the specs on your build? I believe that is a NH-U12s? I have a NH-U14s and I do not think I could do a push pull setup but that looks nice. I have noticed with the noctua fans that it is very quiet. What GPU did you get?


yeah its a NH-U12S specs are:

Case Fractal Design Node 304
Mobo ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT
CPU Intel® Core™ i7-4770K
Cooler Noctua NH-U12S with an extra Noctua NF-A14 FLX for push/pull config
HDD 2x Western Digital Red, 2 TB in raid 0
SSD Samsung 840 Pro MZ-7PD256BW, 256GB SSD
GPU EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti
PSU SilverStone SST-ST65F-G
RAM Crucial 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit 2x8gb


----------



## Rowlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*
> 
> Did you ever get the H90 installed? How did it go and what do you think? Also, how did you install it? (intake/exhaust, push/pull, etc).
> 
> Any new pics?


Hey mac, sorry for late reply - yeah got it setup as exhaust in push/pull config, had no issues what so ever fitting it was a little (and i mean a little!) disappointed with temps/noise considering the cost (i just think the DH-14 spoilt me!)

don't get me wrong it is stupidly quiet - can only here the pump when sitting in complete silence, can't even hear it in silent parts of a movie (sits under my TV). it's a low sound too so when you can hear it, it's not annoying - can't hear the fans at all.

Temps roughly:

36°C Idle/Average load (this could be lower by a couple degrees but have the fans running at 10% for silence)
74°C Max load (always mid to low 70's - again fans are just about running at 100% by this point).

my replacement GPU should be here in the next week or so, so will post pics when i open up then! sorry


----------



## utee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sagittarii*
> 
> yeah its a NH-U12S specs are:
> 
> Case Fractal Design Node 304
> Mobo ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT
> CPU Intel® Core™ i7-4770K
> Cooler Noctua NH-U12S with an extra Noctua NF-A14 FLX for push/pull config
> HDD 2x Western Digital Red, 2 TB in raid 0
> SSD Samsung 840 Pro MZ-7PD256BW, 256GB SSD
> GPU EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti
> PSU SilverStone SST-ST65F-G
> RAM Crucial 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit 2x8gb


Very nice build. I was initially going to use the HD cages and use my 1.5tb drive but decided to put that into my server instead so I can have some good airflow. Also the NH-U14s makes it a bit tight to run the wiring easier.

Do you get good airflow with the HD cages?


----------



## Polochamps

Double post.


----------



## Polochamps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polochamps*
> 
> Is that U14S on a Maximus Impact? How did you made it fit? Impact was listed as incompatible on Noctua's site specifically with that kind of orientation.
> 
> Thank you


Update: My bad. Thought it was a U14S


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowlett*
> 
> Hey mac, sorry for late reply - yeah got it setup as exhaust in push/pull config, had no issues what so ever fitting it was a little (and i mean a little!) disappointed with temps/noise considering the cost (i just think the DH-14 spoilt me!)
> 
> don't get me wrong it is stupidly quiet - can only here the pump when sitting in complete silence, can't even hear it in silent parts of a movie (sits under my TV). it's a low sound too so when you can hear it, it's not annoying - can't hear the fans at all.
> 
> Temps roughly:
> 
> 36°C Idle/Average load (this could be lower by a couple degrees but have the fans running at 10% for silence)
> 74°C Max load (always mid to low 70's - again fans are just about running at 100% by this point).
> 
> my replacement GPU should be here in the next week or so, so will post pics when i open up then! sorry


Thanks. I started the build and have everything in but the hard drives. The H90 and GTX 770 I have are a very tight fit! I still need to do some major cable organization but just wanted to hook it up and turn it on for now and make sure everything is working. I will do the cable org after I'm sure I don't need to get in and make any additional changes. That flat cable in front of the GFX card runs to power the CPU and then I realized the PSU already had a nonmodular cable for the CPU so I want to remove the extra modular cable which means I have to remove the GFX card and H90 fan/radiator again to be able to get under the graphics card and unplug the cable and plug the other one in under the H90! Arg...

It was very difficult to get my 770 in the case and for a second thought it wasn't going to fit. This brings me to a question I had. What is the small removable piece on the back above the graphics card slot? This was in the way of my GFX card so I had to remove it to let the top piece of the GFX card through but now there is a whole up top. I can't put the piece back in now that the card is in. Am I supposed to just loosen this piece and raise it to put the GFX card in or is my card just too big so I have to remove this piece? The piece I removed is leaned up against the case on the bottom.




Another concern I had was due to some noise I heard when I turned the computer on. I don't have a HDD in and didn't have the computer hooked up to a monitor to view anything but I heard some noise and initially thought it might be from the H90 radiator and GFX card because they might barely be touching (is this bad if they are?). Upon further looking, I think the noise might actually be the CPU pump which is dissapointing as I want this build to be as quiet as possible. I figure it may settle down after the computer boots into Windows or I may need to adjust the speed as I have heard many people have noise issues with the Corsair pumps and do some kind of speed tweaks in the bios that get rid of the noise. I will worry about that once everything is up and going though.


----------



## Rowlett

The backplate you are suppose to loosen the screw to lift it up, insert card, then push back down and tighten thats why if you look there is a slim slot just above where ur screw "marks" are (to adjust up and down) i read of a whining noise coming from the pump and some ppl said it just settled after sometime others had to RMA. I also read you should not adjust the pump speed but adjust the radiator fan for noise control.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Regarding the AIO pump, I had to RMA my Cooler Master Seidon 120V. The one I got back as a replacement has a quiet pump.

Let it run for a day or so, and if the sound is still there, and you can't make it go quiet after tapping or moving the rad around, then RMA it.


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sagittarii*


What monitor and keyboard is that?


----------



## sagittarii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*
> 
> What monitor and keyboard is that?


monitor is Asus 27 L PB278Q
keyboard is Corsair Vengeance K95


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sagittarii*
> 
> monitor is Asus 27 L PB278Q
> keyboard is Corsair Vengeance K95


Nice looking monitor. Do you like it? I had that on a list of monitors I would like but it is too expensive for me haha. I thought it was IPS but another article I looked at said it is PLS whatever that is.


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*
> 
> Thanks. I started the build and have everything in but the hard drives. The H90 and GTX 770 I have are a very tight fit! I still need to do some major cable organization but just wanted to hook it up and turn it on for now and make sure everything is working. I will do the cable org after I'm sure I don't need to get in and make any additional changes. That flat cable in front of the GFX card runs to power the CPU and then I realized the PSU already had a nonmodular cable for the CPU so I want to remove the extra modular cable which means I have to remove the GFX card and H90 fan/radiator again to be able to get under the graphics card and unplug the cable and plug the other one in under the H90! Arg...
> 
> It was very difficult to get my 770 in the case and for a second thought it wasn't going to fit. This brings me to a question I had. What is the small removable piece on the back above the graphics card slot? This was in the way of my GFX card so I had to remove it to let the top piece of the GFX card through but now there is a whole up top. I can't put the piece back in now that the card is in. Am I supposed to just loosen this piece and raise it to put the GFX card in or is my card just too big so I have to remove this piece? The piece I removed is leaned up against the case on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another concern I had was due to some noise I heard when I turned the computer on. I don't have a HDD in and didn't have the computer hooked up to a monitor to view anything but I heard some noise and initially thought it might be from the H90 radiator and GFX card because they might barely be touching (is this bad if they are?). Upon further looking, I think the noise might actually be the CPU pump which is dissapointing as I want this build to be as quiet as possible. I figure it may settle down after the computer boots into Windows or I may need to adjust the speed as I have heard many people have noise issues with the Corsair pumps and do some kind of speed tweaks in the bios that get rid of the noise. I will worry about that once everything is up and going though.


Yeah, this case can be quite a puzzle to put together. A time-consuming and frustrating one at that.

That bracket is the Node's PCI stack filler. The Node does not extend to cover the PCI bracket as doing so adds unnecessary bulk to the case. As you mention, you should be able to pinch the bracket up against the GPU as you install it, hold it up out of the way as you screw the GPU down, then push the bracket into place and tighten the thumbscrew back down. The only issue you should run into is with the length of the thumbscrew's threads. The threads will protrude past the back-side of the filler bracket when tightened down. Trimming the threads with something like a Dremel will prevent the thumbscrew threads from conflicting with your GPU.

My H90's pump was real noisy for a few days/reboots and progressively got quieter. Did some maintenance on it, and laid the whole case upside-down. Fired it back up, and the pump noise was back. I gave it a few hours and the constant noise has gone away. It is like it has to bleed air out, even though it is a "sealed" water cooler. It is quite curios. Upon reboot, I hear a "trickle" noise from the pump that goes away by the time the PC boots to the OS. I hear this same thing with my H60(old model), H90, and H110, but not the H80i. This is with an Asus Maximus VI Impact with bios-controlled fans (Q-Fan, silent).

Good luck!


----------



## M125

Here is the (main) Node, updated with a 780 Ti and a 650W PSU:




^I think this one is "done" for a long while.

I used the 550W PSU and parts I had from a smaller ITX system to make another Node-based system. It is a little messy on the cable routing, but I'm waiting for parts and might do something different with it*; just wanted to get it running:






Mounting the SSDs on the outside of the drive bay brackets, you could fit 4 3.5" drives, two SSDs AND a full-length GPU in this thing!

The second one above has "good enough" airflow for it's purpose. No overclocking at all on that.

*This motherboard has piqued my interest:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157466

Get some unbuffered ECC DDR3 and make proper use of the Xeon.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totakeke*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sagittarii*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*


You guys are all added to the list









Welcome!

I'm planning on adjusting the original post a bit more with recommended equipment. It will happen soon, I've been busy with family and stuff.


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> Yeah, this case can be quite a puzzle to put together. A time-consuming and frustrating one at that.
> 
> That bracket is the Node's PCI stack filler. The Node does not extend to cover the PCI bracket as doing so adds unnecessary bulk to the case. As you mention, you should be able to pinch the bracket up against the GPU as you install it, hold it up out of the way as you screw the GPU down, then push the bracket into place and tighten the thumbscrew back down. The only issue you should run into is with the length of the thumbscrew's threads. The threads will protrude past the back-side of the filler bracket when tightened down. Trimming the threads with something like a Dremel will prevent the thumbscrew threads from conflicting with your GPU.
> 
> My H90's pump was real noisy for a few days/reboots and progressively got quieter. Did some maintenance on it, and laid the whole case upside-down. Fired it back up, and the pump noise was back. I gave it a few hours and the constant noise has gone away. It is like it has to bleed air out, even though it is a "sealed" water cooler. It is quite curios. Upon reboot, I hear a "trickle" noise from the pump that goes away by the time the PC boots to the OS. I hear this same thing with my H60(old model), H90, and H110, but not the H80i. This is with an Asus Maximus VI Impact with bios-controlled fans (Q-Fan, silent).
> 
> Good luck!


Ya I heard the noise might go down after a day or two. I think it might have gotten a little quieter but I currently have my case open so I can hear it easier. Is yours completely silent now even with the top off or can you still hear it some? I didn't know if it was supposed to be completely quiet or not. What fan header do you have the pump plugged into and what do you have the H90 fan plugged in to? I had heard to plug the pump into the CPUFan and the H90 fan into any other fan header so that is what I did. I don't see the fan speeds changing in the BIOS or CPU Monitor. Shouldn't these be PWM and change speeds or do I need to configure that somehow?


----------



## Totakeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totakeke*
> 
> So every now and then the computer will refuse to start, the fans will spin on and turn off straight after. Reseating the gfx cards works but this definitely isn't something I should keep doing.
> 
> Can someone recommend me a different cooler?


Anyone? Actually can I or should I even remove the backplate of my graphics card so I can get that extra space for it to avoid being squeezed by the H90 radiator?


----------



## HOTDOGS

Thinking about joining. I need an ITX case with plenty of HDD space and ample cooling room. This seems to fit the bill better than my SG05.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hello modders!

I would like to introduce The Fractal Effect, a project which I have built for my friend Henrik. This project is based off the game Mass Effect from EA games, which is mine - and Henrik's favourite video game series. This particular project has been based off an armour set which is used by the Commander Shepard, with it's trade mark red and white stripe on the right arm, and Omni Tool on the left arm. This build has taken just two months to complete, from the planning process and rendering - to the final pictures. I have had too much fun on this project, and already look forward to my next private project. I hope you enjoy

Justin/MetallicAcid.

System specs:
Fractal Design Node 304
Intel Core i7 2700k
ASUS GTX770 DirectCUII 2GB
Samsung Evo 250GB SSD
Crucial Ballistix Tracer 1866mhz
Fractal Design Newton R3 600
Corsair H80i

Performed mods:
Painted case
Custom aluminium armour panels
Custom aluminium PSU cover
Custom plexiglass "Omni Tool" window
Custom LED lighting
Shortened and sleeved PSU cables





















Best regards,
Justin/MetallicAcid


----------



## jasjeet

Amazing


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Amazing


Cheers man!!









/Justin.


----------



## wanako

That looks SO boss, dude.


----------



## HOTDOGS

So what is the best air cooler that is able to fit within this case? Along with the best modular PSU? I hate to be that guy asking the "best" questions. But I'm looking to have 2-4 HDDs along with whatever air cooler I can fit.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> So what is the best air cooler that is able to fit within this case? Along with the best modular PSU? I hate to be that guy asking the "best" questions. But I'm looking to have 2-4 HDDs along with whatever air cooler I can fit.


The best air cooler depends on which motherboard you settle on. For the PSU, the Seasonic G-series is very popular in this thread because the modular connections are low enough that they don't interfere with a full length GPU. The cables can route under the GPU.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totakeke*
> 
> Anyone? Actually can I or should I even remove the backplate of my graphics card so I can get that extra space for it to avoid being squeezed by the H90 radiator?


On my Node I had to 1) loosen the screws to the radiator up, then while loosened push the fan plus radiator away from the GPU as far as possible and while pushing tighten up the whole assembly again this created ~1-2mm of spacing, 2) the bracket for the GPU was not quite 90 degrees which pushed the card slightly towards the radiator, this required some manual bending of the bracket to tweak it into alignment(bracket was also easier to mount after that into the rear of the case). All said and done there's only a couple of mm's of gap radiator to GPU card. I can see a possibility that some cards will have components, backplates, mounting brackets that will still make this an issue.


----------



## abba77

wow what a great thread. I am just speccing out my build, pretty much what others have done. my current machine, an alienware m17x-r2 laptop is showing its age. I wanted something small. the node 304 is a little bigger than what i hoped, but then any smaller and i wont get what i would like. i just built a media server a few months ago using the FD Define r4. many of the parts would be similar, and may switch out a few too.

Here is what i have so far.

Case: Fractal Design Node 304 - black
MB: Asus Z87I-DELUXE LGA 1150 Intel Z87
CPU: 4770K (I will actually buy a 4670K, and switch with the media server which has the 4770k @ 4.2)
HSF: Noctua NH-U12S ( i put this in the media server push pull, will do same)
RAM: G.SKILL Trident X (2 x 8GB) DDR3 2400 (same as media server running at 2400)
PSU: SILVERSTONE ST65F-G 650W or ST55F-G 550W (hoping 550 enough) (for size, otherwise i am liking the modular rosewill capstone series)
SSD: 2x Samsung 840 Pro 256GB (already have one will use for OS, 2nd for apps)
HDD: Seagate 3TB (backup, storage, media)

The silverstone short cable set is out of stock, but will get that too.

uses? mostly video and picture editing. i do run VMWorkstation for a few other tasks. occasional gaming, not as much as i would like with 2 young boys.

I am very undecided about the gpu. i have been ati for a long time, and for the media server i stuck with it. want to go green this time, something in the 300-350 range. any recommendations that would fit? would love to but cant justify a $700 card.

would the 550W psu be sufficient or should i go for the 650W?

in general, any comments, suggestions etc would be appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## toyz72

abba77...the seasonic g-series 550w is also a good choice for a power suppy. newegg has a great deal on a msi 770 right now....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127741

theres also a nice msi gtx 670 oc for sale on the forums....
http://www.overclock.net/t/1451928/for-sale-evga-gtx-670-msi-gtx-670-power-edition

i havent looked lately,but im guessing the prices are still high on the amd cards?


----------



## fuzelol

Alright, got this case for Christmas. I have everything planned out but I wan't to be sure on the CPU cooler and PSU.

My plan for the PSU is the Corsair RM650. It's gonna be a tight fit but it has been done before (

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1s1z33/build_complete_castle_black_a_mini_itx/
) The cables will push slightly against the GPU but I might move/remove the PSU mounting bracket.

As for the CPU cooler.. It's either the h90 or the h80i. I've seen people use the h90 but it seems like it's a super tight fit so the h80i just seems better to me. Thoughts?


----------



## ninong

@ MetallicAcid it's beautiful!

anyway i got me one of those demcifilters for the carbide cases..thanks for the tip in this thread



the h90 is pretty much silent..the only noise i can clearly hear is from the graphics card


----------



## utee05

I was able to fit the GTX780 EVGA ACX SC into my node with a Season SS-660XP. I had to remove the PSU bracket and currently using velcro to keep it in place. I cannot hear the machine at all and it is right next to my left ear. Now I need to try out OC on both my 4770k and GTX780 to see how much I can push the machine. I also got a Crucial msata 240gb drive to add more space and not have to rely on the HD cages and mechanical drives. So far I love my build and can't wait to start gaming on this machine.


----------



## Totakeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> On my Node I had to 1) loosen the screws to the radiator up, then while loosened push the fan plus radiator away from the GPU as far as possible and while pushing tighten up the whole assembly again this created ~1-2mm of spacing, 2) the bracket for the GPU was not quite 90 degrees which pushed the card slightly towards the radiator, this required some manual bending of the bracket to tweak it into alignment(bracket was also easier to mount after that into the rear of the case). All said and done there's only a couple of mm's of gap radiator to GPU card. I can see a possibility that some cards will have components, backplates, mounting brackets that will still make this an issue.


Thanks, that sounds rough, maybe I should buy a 120mm radiator cooler like the h80i instead.


----------



## mac13

Please delete...accidental mobile post..


----------



## bashibashi1

hey guys,

noticed a great deal on INNO3D GeForce GTX 780 iChill herculez, but will this fit in a 304?

i know there are only 2 slots in the 304, but there is still some space.

this gpu is a 3 slot fyi. has anybody tried gettin a 3 slot in a 304?

http://www.inno3d.com/product/ichillgtx780.html


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bashibashi1*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> noticed a great deal on INNO3D GeForce GTX 780 iChill herculez, but will this fit in a 304?
> 
> i know there are only 2 slots in the 304, but there is still some space.
> 
> this gpu is a 3 slot fyi. has anybody tried gettin a 3 slot in a 304?
> 
> http://www.inno3d.com/product/ichillgtx780.html


im pretty sure thats not going to fit.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bashibashi1*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> noticed a great deal on INNO3D GeForce GTX 780 iChill herculez, but will this fit in a 304?
> 
> i know there are only 2 slots in the 304, but there is still some space.
> 
> this gpu is a 3 slot fyi. has anybody tried gettin a 3 slot in a 304?
> 
> http://www.inno3d.com/product/ichillgtx780.html


Yeah that looks way too thick. Even if it did fit, it would make terrible noise as it'd be hitting the side filter.


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

Looking for some fan help with my node. I bought two Arctic F9 fans but they did not spin when attached to fan controller. Does anyone know why that is? They work fine when plugged into the motherboard. Also, I have noticed that the 3 pin connectors on built in fan controller only have 2 pins. Is that normal for 3 pin connectors?


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> Looking for some fan help with my node. I bought two Arctic F9 fans but they did not spin when attached to fan controller. Does anyone know why that is? They work fine when plugged into the motherboard. Also, I have noticed that the 3 pin connectors on built in fan controller only have 2 pins. Is that normal for 3 pin connectors?


fan controller is pretty much junk in my opinion. best thing to do is get a (y splitter) and use your mobo fan headers. you could also buy a 4 pin molex to 3 fan. i'm sure the guys on here can give you better solutions.


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> fan controller is pretty much junk in my opinion. best thing to do is get a (y splitter) and use your mobo fan headers. you could also buy a 4 pin molex to 3 fan. i'm sure the guys on here can give you better solutions.


If you use the fan controller on the case I guess there is no way to view what RPM the fans are running at correct? Does anyone know what speeds low/medium/high are?


----------



## toyz72

the only way you can monitor the speeds of fans is though the motherboard or a fan controller with fan speed read out. your best bet is still a pwn splitter while using a motherboard header.


----------



## cLutchh

Hey guys,

I'm new to this forum and I have a quick starting question. How does everyone have their case fans connected? I just put together my new build using this awesome case, and need to use a cable with 3 or 4 molex connectors just for that rear connector. Does anyone have any recommendations? I'm trying to minimize the room taken up by cables... Would purchasing a 4-pin molex to 6-pin power adapter be the best route to take?

Thanks!


----------



## RoughneckGeek

I plugged all of my fans into the motherboard headers so the fan controller on the back isn't being used at all.


----------



## cLutchh

I have an Asus P8Z77-I (with an H60 cooling the CPU) which only has two fan headers, leaving the two front fans without a connection. I would need to split both the CPU and Chasis headers. Would this be ideal?


----------



## MrSharkington

Hi everyone, happy new year! I ended up buying a Node to replace my Bitfenix Prodigy and I'm loving it so far! *add me* please


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Hi everyone, happy new year! I ended up buying a Node to replace my Bitfenix Prodigy and I'm loving it so far! *add me* please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm thinking of doing the same thing. Either the node or the Ncase M1 if I can win one off of eBay. The prodigy has worn off for me.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I'm thinking of doing the same thing. Either the node or the Ncase M1 if I can win one off of eBay. The prodigy has worn off for me.


Yeah, especially considering I got the colored one for some reason...I should of got black or white so it kind of fitted but oh well, at least I have a much better case now


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Yeah, especially considering I got the colored one for some reason...I should of got black or white so it kind of fitted but oh well, at least I have a much better case now


I know, right? I bought the green prodigy. The white node was $60 last week on newegg. I should have bit the bullet and transplanted my rig over to one.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*


You are added welcome









The prodigy was going to be what moved me into the SFF scene, but then I found the node. Just much cleaner and smaller. Even with my phanteks and everything in the prodigy, there would be tons of empty space.

In other news, I got some newegg gift cards for xmas and they got me my first ssd (at least for my gaming rig both of my work computers have them.) I'm hoping to get it early next week. I got the Samsung Evo 250g and it will replace my WD Black, no extra storage drive.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cLutchh*
> 
> I have an Asus P8Z77-I (with an H60 cooling the CPU) which only has two fan headers, leaving the two front fans without a connection. I would need to split both the CPU and Chasis headers. Would this be ideal?


I have the Asus P8Z77-I mobo also, the CPU header is used for my X40 AIO(replaced Kraken fan with Noctua 140 PWM due to noise), I used the splitter from the chassis header to drive the front fans(also replaced with Noctua 92x14 PWM fans). The 140 is controlled thru the X40 software and the front fans are controlled thru the Asus FAN Xpert utility using a programmable temp curve. The CPU header is shown as good for 1A so you could easily split a few fans with that.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cLutchh*
> 
> I have an Asus P8Z77-I (with an H60 cooling the CPU) which only has two fan headers, leaving the two front fans without a connection. I would need to split both the CPU and Chasis headers. Would this be ideal?


You can do that, I use the fan controller that is built-in to the case though. About the long molex connector, you can hide it at the top brace/bracket? dunno what its called xD Its the top bar that holds the case. underneath that bar is an empty space which you can hide more cables.

You can see at the pic below where I hid the molex connector. Its right above the graphics card


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> Looking for some fan help with my node. I bought two Arctic F9 fans but they did not spin when attached to fan controller. Does anyone know why that is? They work fine when plugged into the motherboard. Also, I have noticed that the 3 pin connectors on built in fan controller only have 2 pins. Is that normal for 3 pin connectors?


by any chance, is the fan controller connected to the PSU through molex?


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> by any chance, is the fan controller connected to the PSU through molex?


It is.


----------



## mac13

So I'm trying to figure out how to control my case fans and CPU fan as well. I only have 2 headers as well (CPU and Chassis). I am using a Corsair H90 water cooler for my CPU. I connected the pump to the CPU header as it seemed like many people said to do that (not completely sure why but I think if the pump stops then it would shut the computer down?). Then, I connected the H90 fan that I am using as the exhaust to the Chassis header. I connected the front case intake fans to the case switch. Doing this, only lets me view the speed of the H90 fan which I am setting up speed control in through the BIOS. It appears that the pump runs around 1400-1500 RPM all the time no matter what. Is there really an RPM with the pumps and are they supposed to just run full blast all the time or should it be adjusted as well?

I would also like to know what speed the front two intake fans are running at as I'm not sure what the low/medium/high setting on the case makes them run at. I am thinking I should just get a splitter(s) and put the front 2 intake fans on the same chain as the H90 fan and connect them all to the chassis header. I don't see a reason why I wouldn't want all 3 case fans running at the same speed anyways. Can you put three fans on one daisy chain without connecting to a molex from the PSU or how does that work? I did a quick search for PWM splitters and came across these two:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812162026

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119248

I like the fist one much better as it is sleeved and looks much nicer/neater. This looks like it only splits into 2 and I have 3 fans so I guess I would have to get 2 splitters and daisy chain the splitters to attach all 3 fans. I didn't know if you could do this or if it was a good idea. The second splitter above has more connectors and I noticed it has a molex connector. Do you have to have a molex connector if you connect more then 2 fans in one chain? (I am using the ASRock Z87E ITX mobo if it matters).

I just want to know the best method for hooking all of the fans up and would love some advice and tips. Thanks!

PS - I assume both of my fan headers on my mobo are PWM since they are 4 pin. Is that correct? Also how do I know if the case fan/cpu fan is PWM? When I go into the BIOS to set the custom fan curve I don't see anything about voltages or PWM. It just has me set a % speed for different temperature thresholds.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> It is.


maybe the fan controller is busted? did the stock fans worked with the fan controller?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*
> 
> It appears that the pump runs around 1400-1500 RPM all the time no matter what. Is there really an RPM with the pumps and are they supposed to just run full blast all the time or should it be adjusted as well?


im pretty sure you can't change the speed of the pump. i had an antec kuhler 620/H60 before and it is always running at 1450ish RPM. there may be other AIO coolers that lets you control the RPM maybe, not sure...

edit: sorry for double post, after submitting and editing the above post it posted another one!


----------



## Peraklo

Hello to all,

With my first post here i would like to join the Node club.

In the chasis i have:

- Gigabyte H77N-WiFi mainboard
- Intel i5 3470 (non k)
- Asus GTX670 DCU Mini
- 8GB of memory (which will soon be replaced with 2x4 GB RipJaws)
- OCZ 550W MOD Fatal1ty PSU
- 3,5" SATA 320GB HDD (which will soon be replaced with an SSD to clear the HDD hangers)

My wishes are to liquify and window the rig but i am not keen to start a H2O project when i still can not find a waterblock that will fit the Mini VGA card.

Pictures comming in the next few days, after i contemplate on the cable management.

EDIT:

Here are the first pictures... Cell phone sourced and at low lighting so the quality is so-so... and there is some dust on the components :facepalm

http://www.pohrani.com/?2s/u0/2gxNUD0g/2014-01-02-202039.jpg http://www.pohrani.com/?1P/Vu/RZr4kgp/2014-01-02-201439.jpg http://www.pohrani.com/?I/x1/3YjNm3YY/2014-01-02-201356.jpg http://www.pohrani.com/?H/pi/2f8EKHE2/2014-01-02-201421.jpg

As you current owners know, cable management is a slight nightmare... But, since i plan on having this chasis as a part of my permanent rig, i plan on obtaining spare cables for modular PSU and cutting/extending them to the propper length so they can be propperly routed and hidden as much as possible. At least until there are funds available for watercooling. Also, the HDD hanger will be removed since there should be an SSD mounted under the front ALU panel (like seen here on this topic).

There are some mods planned, before the watercooling, when there is some money available.

- Re-routing the chasis cables
- Cutting the window instead of VGA mesh
- adding the reset switch on the back side
- adding the PSU on/off switch on the back side
- Adding an LCD screen (somewhere, havent decided yet) for monitoring the temperatures and fan speeds
- replacing the blue with red LED's (because i'm a sucker for a red interior so in the future it will probably all be Asus ROG themed)

I will keep you posted offcourse.

EDIT2: the more i think of it and look at it, i think my OCZ PSU will have its guts ripped open for some major modding and rewiring.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peraklo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to all,
> 
> With my first post here i would like to join the Node club.
> 
> In the chasis i have:
> 
> - Gigabyte H77N-WiFi mainboard
> - Intel i5 3470 (non k)
> - Asus GTX670 DCU Mini
> - 8GB of memory (which will soon be replaced with 2x4 GB RipJaws)
> - OCZ 550W MOD Fatal1ty PSU
> - 3,5" SATA 320GB HDD (which will soon be replaced with an SSD to clear the HDD hangers)
> 
> My wishes are to liquify and window the rig but i am not keen to start a H2O project when i still can not find a waterblock that will fit the Mini VGA card.
> 
> Pictures comming in the next few days, after i contemplate on the cable management.


Welcome to OCN!

I will get you added once you post up a picture


----------



## Peraklo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Welcome to OCN!
> 
> I will get you added once you post up a picture


there you go... edited!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peraklo*


Alrighty then, your added.


----------



## Peraklo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*
> 
> I am using a Corsair H90 water cooler for my CPU. I connected the pump to the CPU header as it seemed like many people said to do that (not completely sure why but I think if the pump stops then it would shut the computer down?).
> 
> /cut
> 
> Can you put three fans on one daisy chain without connecting to a molex from the PSU or how does that work?
> 
> /cut


As for the first part, i dont think this is necessary. If the pump fails, the liquid and the cpu will start heating u and, based on your mobo threshold, it will power down due to overheating. Am i right?

The second part interests me too. Maybe there is an internal fan controler that can be connected maybe to internal USB port and provide power and monitoring for additional fans? If there are devices for 5'25 holes that do that, maybe one of the used ones can be used as a pcb donator.


----------



## def47

Thanks for your help, I bought a few more parts, but I still have a few questions.. do I really need low profile ram with my h90, and if so, which ram would you recommend?

Also, am I right to assume I should really go with a blower type gpu?

Thanks

*Case:* Node 304 - black (BOUGHT)
*Mobo:* ASUS Maximus VI Impact (BOUGHT)
*CPU:* i7 4770k
*Cooler:* Corsair H90 (BOUGHT)
*Fans:* 2x NF-A9x14 92MM, 2x NF-A14 PWM
*PSU:* Seasonic G650 (BOUGHT)
*SSD:* 500gb Samsung 840 evo (BOUGHT)
*Hard drive:* 2TB black HDD (BOUGHT)
*Memory:* 16gb RAM vengeance pro 1866mhz cl9 (BOUGHT)
*Video Card:* I don't know yet


----------



## Prophecylife

Hello i'm starting the build on node 304 and need some help with choosing cpu cooler.
My rig:
Case: Node 304 - bought
CPU: i5-4670k - bought
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 1600 Mhz 8Gb x 2
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX760 Gaming
PSU: FSP Xilenser 500W AU-500FLD
1 SSD + 1 HDD Green
I still donno about motherboard, its gonna be something out of these:
ASRock Z87E-ITX
MSI Z87I GAMING AC
GIGABYTE GA-Z87N-WIFI
What Cpu tower coolers can i use with them? i think about Zalman CNPS 10X Performa? Any ideas? Thanks in advance:thumb:


----------



## Peraklo

Ok, there are just too many posts in here for me to read them all right now...

So, regarding the PSU...

Is there a fully modular (including the ATX cable), shorter than others, at least 450W, at least bronze badge PSU for this case? i dont even mind the maybe noisy fan if i can replace it with noctua or similar... coils should be crickety-free offcourse....

I realy like the SS-450G or similar because of the low connector placement, but it is not fully modular... i want to make my own ATX cable, custom sleeved and measured to the exact length i need... having a big ball of cables cramped up in the corners of the chasis just doesnt cut it for me...


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peraklo*
> 
> Ok, there are just too many posts in here for me to read them all right now...
> 
> So, regarding the PSU...
> 
> Is there a fully modular (including the ATX cable), shorter than others, at least 450W, at least bronze badge PSU for this case? i dont even mind the maybe noisy fan if i can replace it with noctua or similar... coils should be crickety-free offcourse....
> 
> I realy like the SS-450G or similar because of the low connector placement, but it is not fully modular... i want to make my own ATX cable, custom sleeved and measured to the exact length i need... having a big ball of cables cramped up in the corners of the chasis just doesnt cut it for me...


Pretty much anything can fit as you can remove the PSU bracket. I fit a 160mm seasonic M12II 620W after removing that bracket.


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *def47*
> 
> Thanks for your help, I bought a few more parts, but I still have a few questions.. do I really need low profile ram with my h90, and if so, which ram would you recommend?
> 
> Also, am I right to assume I should really go with a blower type gpu?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> *Case:* Node 304 - black (BOUGHT)
> *Mobo:* ASUS Maximus VI Impact
> *CPU:* i7 4770k
> *Cooler:* Corsair H90 (BOUGHT)
> *Fans:* Noctuas
> *PSU:* Seasonic G650 (BOUGHT)
> *SSD:* 500gb Samsung 840 evo (BOUGHT)
> *Hard drive:* 2TB black HDD (BOUGHT)
> *Memory:* 16gb RAM (LOW PROFILE?)
> *Video Card:* Any GPU (BLOWER TYPE?)




^You can stick some pretty tall RAM in there if you rotate the H90.

A lot of people here seem to be fine with an open-air type graphics card, but if you plan on holding the GPU to full load for extended periods of time, a blower type GPU will keep your case from heating up and therefore prevent the GPU from needing to ramp its fan speeds up. Blowers are usually the better option for tight cases, but you may have a bit more noise to deal with on average.

FWIW, ambient is real low here today (17C/63F indoors, -16C/3F outdoors), but a 780 Ti with stock blower at full 24/7 load can barely be heard over background noise (a clock ticking). It is not silent, but it is not obtrusively loud or annoying.


----------



## nagle3092

Anyone got pics of a 780 lightning in one of these?


----------



## RoughneckGeek

That card is too wide. It's almost 1/2" wider than the Gigabyte Windforce 780 and the Gigabyte card barely fits without rubbing on the filter.


----------



## HandsomeChow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophecylife*
> 
> Hello i'm starting the build on node 304 and need some help with choosing cpu cooler.
> My rig:
> Case: Node 304 - bought
> CPU: i5-4670k - bought
> RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 1600 Mhz 8Gb x 2
> GPU: MSI GeForce GTX760 Gaming
> PSU: FSP Xilenser 500W AU-500FLD
> 1 SSD + 1 HDD Green
> I still donno about motherboard, its gonna be something out of these:
> ASRock Z87E-ITX
> MSI Z87I GAMING AC
> GIGABYTE GA-Z87N-WIFI
> What Cpu tower coolers can i use with them? i think about Zalman CNPS 10X Performa? Any ideas? Thanks in advance:thumb:


The CPU socket is too close to the first PCIe x16 slot on the Z87I Gaming and the GA Z87N-Wifi, the only option here is to go with the Z87E-itx by Asrock here if your going tower coolers. However, if i was you, i would buy a Kraken X40 and the Z87I Gaming. Since it is a really good board and cooler


----------



## GoldenTree

I have the case in my house but I can not find a camera or a cell or any kind at the time (Weird I know) but trust I got it I shall so you soon









Edit: Sorry for bad picture but here it is



Golden


----------



## utee05

For those using an i7-4770k, how are your cpu temps when OC? I am at 4.2ghz and when stress testing (XTU) I get to 80C. At idle my temps are 31C. This is being cooled on a NH-U14s. I know I have good airflow in my case so possibly something else went wrong when building my PC. I do not get BSOD, only a bit high on temps.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*


You're on the list friend.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> For those using an i7-4770k, how are your cpu temps when OC? I am at 4.2ghz and when stress testing (XTU) I get to 80C. At idle my temps are 31C. This is being cooled on a NH-U14s. I know I have good airflow in my case so possibly something else went wrong when building my PC. I do not get BSOD, only a bit high on temps.


Seems a bit on the warm side, but not out of the ordinary. I know those haswell processors get warm. More warm than my Ivy even. Are you using the automatic overclock settings in the bios?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophecylife*
> 
> Hello i'm starting the build on node 304 and need some help with choosing cpu cooler.
> My rig:
> Case: Node 304 - bought
> CPU: i5-4670k - bought
> RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 1600 Mhz 8Gb x 2
> GPU: MSI GeForce GTX760 Gaming
> PSU: FSP Xilenser 500W AU-500FLD
> 1 SSD + 1 HDD Green
> I still donno about motherboard, its gonna be something out of these:
> ASRock Z87E-ITX
> MSI Z87I GAMING AC
> GIGABYTE GA-Z87N-WIFI
> What Cpu tower coolers can i use with them? i think about Zalman CNPS 10X Performa? Any ideas? Thanks in advance:thumb:


I like the ASRock one because of the CPU socket placement. it allows large air coolers without hitting the GPU.


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utee05*
> 
> For those using an i7-4770k, how are your cpu temps when OC? I am at 4.2ghz and when stress testing (XTU) I get to 80C. At idle my temps are 31C. This is being cooled on a NH-U14s. I know I have good airflow in my case so possibly something else went wrong when building my PC. I do not get BSOD, only a bit high on temps.


Haswell is just a hot head:



Almost 14 days worth of data at 100% load probably 85% of the time (no AVX, just [email protected]). Max temps (circled) are with an ambient around 26C/80F, current ambient is 17C/63F. This is under an H90 single-fan in pull (stock fan, I got it quiet enough to be okay with it) that has been put on a fan curve in the interest of keeping the noise low. Pea-size dab of Arctic MX4 on center. Mine is not a great sample, as I need about 1.2V to get a passable 24-hour stable at 4.2 GHz. I set it to 1.232 to be 24/7 safe. Play-tested at 4.6 GHz, 1.280V, but temps were way too high to be happy with under 24/7 load. Have to delid to go further.

I'm not entirely sure if you stress test utility, XTU, uses the AVX extensions, but from your temperatures, which seem fine, I'm guessing it either does not or you did not check them off. I was peaking at 93-94C with Linpack AVX2 at 4.2 GHz, 1.232V under the same conditions. Not a great stress test, but more a torture test.

That said, your temperatures seem fine to me, especially considering your TIM has probably not cured 100% yet (just a guess, new build?). Your NH-U14 is a tank! Good luck on your overclock!


----------



## .theMetal

I know its not they easiest, most elegant solution, but really you guys should look into de-lidding your processors.

I de-lidded and run at 4.4 with my ivy, and I rarely leave the 50c range when gaming, and just barely hit the mid 60c range when stress testing. It literally will not go higher.

The hammer+vice method is fool proof, if you take your time and get the right equipment.


----------



## utee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> Haswell is just a hot head:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 14 days worth of data at 100% load probably 85% of the time (no AVX, just [email protected]). Max temps (circled) are with an ambient around 26C/80F, current ambient is 17C/63F. This is under an H90 single-fan in pull (stock fan, I got it quiet enough to be okay with it) that has been put on a fan curve in the interest of keeping the noise low. Pea-size dab of Arctic MX4 on center. Mine is not a great sample, as I need about 1.2V to get a passable 24-hour stable at 4.2 GHz. I set it to 1.232 to be 24/7 safe. Play-tested at 4.6 GHz, 1.280V, but temps were way too high to be happy with under 24/7 load. Have to delid to go further.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure if you stress test utility, XTU, uses the AVX extensions, but from your temperatures, which seem fine, I'm guessing it either does not or you did not check them off. I was peaking at 93-94C with Linpack AVX2 at 4.2 GHz, 1.232V under the same conditions. Not a great stress test, but more a torture test.
> 
> That said, your temperatures seem fine to me, especially considering your TIM has probably not cured 100% yet (just a guess, new build?). Your NH-U14 is a tank! Good luck on your overclock!


You are correct that this is a new build. Only used sparingly and a day ago I started to push it. I have run x264 and XTU at 4.2Ghz with 1.2V and rest stock and it is stable and highest temp I get is 80C. I need to push it a bit more and up the voltage to see how things go but I just wanted to get a feel for others. I had read haswell ran hot but though my results were a bit higher than normal especially with the NH-U14. Thanks for feedback.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I know its not they easiest, most elegant solution, but really you guys should look into de-lidding your processors.
> 
> I de-lidded and run at 4.4 with my ivy, and I rarely leave the 50c range when gaming, and just barely hit the mid 60c range when stress testing. It literally will not go higher.
> 
> The hammer+vice method is fool proof, if you take your time and get the right equipment.


You know somewhere should make special tools to do. Like have kit with a mini vice, a costuml made tool to get under the lid, solvent to take the paste and glue off also comes with the paste you would change and there will be no reason for people to not do this.

Thanks, Golden


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> You know somewhere should make special tools to do. Like have kit with a mini vice, a costuml made tool to get under the lid, solvent to take the paste and glue off also comes with the paste you would change and there will be no reason for people to not do this.
> 
> Thanks, Golden


I have never heard of such a kit (probably would be a good idea). But I can tell you exactly what you need, and so could the de-lidding threads in this forum. Seriously, I read over them two or three times before I did it.

Really the best advise I can give is: find a vice with perfectly smooth gripping surface (I used a dremel branded vice) and have Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra on hand to place between the die and IHS.

And last but not least: take your time and don't be nervous.


----------



## Vinceletah

Hej!
I have been looking a lot around here when I was thinking through my new build to avoid problems and it worked out quite well!
So thanks guys for all the tips and photos.
Here is my build from Webhallen Sweden.
_Fractal Design Node 304 Black
_Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI
_i5 4430
_Cooler Master tx3 EVO
_Corsair Vengeance LP 8gb
_Asus GTX 760 directCUII 2GB
_Antec Earthwatts 550W platinum
_WD 500 GB Caviar green 7200tpm

http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/varukorgen/82509

As i do not see the interest of overclocking a CPU ( I surf, watch films and play games), I saved money on a non k cpu and non z motherboard.
I didnt have any problems fitting a non modular PSU in the node as the Antec is 140mm deep.
Actually my Asus gtx 760 is very short so it wouldnt have been a problem but if i do upgrade to something bigger in the future, well i wanted room for that.







It was not easy to work the cablage with a non modular PSU and certainly doesnt look as good or neat as could with a modular PSU but it works, the flow is fine, i have good temps, like 23 on the CPU and 31 on the GPU on Idle (Surf, films) and i dont get more than 53 on the CPU and 68 on GPU when playing Battlefield.



The case fans are set on low profile and the GPU is mildly overclocked to 1072mhz and 1552 on gddr5.

I wonder also what benefit in terms of temps and noise have the guys here who changed the 3 cases fans because I find them quiet but maybe not so effective (almost no temps benefit from low to high...)


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I have never heard of such a kit (probably would be a good idea). But I can tell you exactly what you need, and so could the de-lidding threads in this forum. Seriously, I read over them two or three times before I did it.
> 
> Really the best advise I can give is: find a vice with perfectly smooth gripping surface (I used a dremel branded vice) and have Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra on hand to place between the die and IHS.
> 
> And last but not least: take your time and don't be nervous.


Lol about not being nervous and not rushing it, thats me so if I ever delid I would have to go out and have someone do it for me









Golden


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*
> 
> If you use the fan controller on the case I guess there is no way to view what RPM the fans are running at correct? Does anyone know what speeds low/medium/high are?


The stock fan controller just switches fan power between 5V to GND, 12V-5V(7V), and 12V to GND, if you can find a spec from the fan manufacturer you should be able to rough out the fan RPM. I think this will vary quite a bit between manufacturers and whether there's a step down resistor in-line. Some like Noctua at least give you a range of RPMs high to low with those voltage assumptions with and with out the low speed adapter(resistor).

As an aside about fans starting, it seems like many of the fan manufacturers only guarantee startup for 7V or more, so with the fan controller on low there may be issues.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinceletah*


Welcome to the forum friend. You are added to the list in the original post.


----------



## def47

I hate having to ask every little question, but this is really my last one. because it's the last thing I need to buy to finish my node 304







(other than the GPU, but I'll wait on a deal for this one..)

Noctua NF-B9-1600
Noctua NF-B9 PWM

*If I can have either one at the same price, should I opt for the PWM version* even though my board (maximus IV impact) doesn't have enough PWM for the 92mm fans.
Are they the same but with the added PWM control.. meaning I should go with the pwn version ?


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *def47*
> 
> I hate having to ask every little question, but this is really my last one. because it's the last thing I need to buy to finish my node 304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (other than the GPU, but I'll wait on a deal for this one..)
> 
> Noctua NF-B9-1600
> Noctua NF-B9 PWM
> 
> *If I can have either one at the same price, should I opt for the PWM version* even though my board (maximus IV impact) doesn't have enough PWM for the 92mm fans.
> Are they the same but with the added PWM control.. meaning I should go with the pwn version ?


just use a pwn y splitter


----------



## gdubc

You guys seen *these*?


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> You guys seen *these*?


That would be cool for the Sg05, opening up the case some more

Golden


----------



## Peraklo

A small update from my side....

I did some more cable management.... (i have hidden all cables from the front panel other than power switch and LED's under the front cover since i am not using front USB or Audio plugs). Also, i have moved the HDD caddy closer to GPU to use it for cable hiding. Lucky for me, i have a Mini GPU so i can afford this kind of move.

As for the chasis fans, since i am not spiking with temperatures with my usage (regular windows/office use, a few non-demanding games like COD4, BF2, BF3), i have decided to use only the big exhaust fan, and connected it directly to the chasis PWM connector on the MBO. the small intake ones are out of use for now. I will see how the temperatures go and will take it from there.

the pics:

http://www.pohrani.com/?2x/K3/1a7DSH73/2014-01-05-100745.jpg http://www.pohrani.com/?q/Dx/23KgVKYA/2014-01-05-100803.jpg

I cant wait to go H2O with this baby.... Still looking for sponsors since i am planing on liquifying everything (CPU, GPU, Chipset, RAM) and that kind of work requires some serious cash... Added to that, acrylic tubing, passive customized PSU, acrylic covers inside, dicrete lighting... It should be a real eye candy...


----------



## moores28

Hi guys,

I'm new to the forum and this thread and excited about buying a Node 304. I have a Shuttle XPC at the moment and it's run out of room/expansion possibilities so time to start again! I want to put together a rig mainly for gaming (BF4 etc) but only at 1080p at present (1920 x 1080 monitor). Looking to spend some cash to have the setup last a few years.


Mobo ASUS Maximus VI Impact
PSU Seasonic G-550
CPU Intel i7 4770K
GFX EVGA GTX 780Ti
Memory Vengeance Pro 2x 8gb
I don't plan on overclocking much if at all and will probably run at stock.

Questions:

- Is this setup overkill and should I downsize a bit? If so, what would you recommend? Maybe a GTX 780 or 770 and an i5?
- What fans and cooler would you recommend? How many fans would I need?

Thanks,
Stew


----------



## qqsubt

Hello,

*first* - sorry for my noobish English.
*second* - im not typical overclocker, or PC builder, bud I love node 304 and here is great source of owners... so i try write here my simple questions









i want my new PC in node 304







(what a surprise )
it will be office/fun PC, not hardocore gaming, (I love strategies anyway)...

my priority is SIZE (solved), SILENCE (?), low Watt output...

my components are:

*CPU* - Intel Core i3-4130T (T version, only 2.9GHz, "underclocked", TDP 35W
*GPU* - Sapphire HD 7750 Ultimate 1GB GDDR5 - basic card, 16cm long, with passive heatpipe
*MB* - GIGABYTE GA-H87N-WIFI - Intel H87 - probable this one, i really dont want pay more (because CPU, GPU.. )...

next - SSD 120GB Crucial, HDD 2TB WD-RED, 8GB RAM..., blablabla doesnt matter

bud my concerns are - PSU and CPU coooler...

_****I want use default 3 FD fans - if i use them in LOW mode (the switcher on back side)... - I hope they are enough silent in this LOW selection****_

question 1 -
*PSU* - i select relative quality Seasonic G series, ( *Seasonic SS-360GP 360W* ), is it enough with power i think, ..., i dont want more watts because el. stability (around 50% is best for silence/electrical stability, right?), but it is NOT MODULAR?
Is it problem? I never had this PSU in hands, how long cable he has,..., my GPU is only around 16cm long... it is possible make it together? Any owner this PSU + GPU combination? 
If u not recomment this psu, .. any other tips? max 400w, silent.., and completed with good/from electrical parts...

question 2-
*CPU cooling* - i prefer best price/silence ratio....
my CPU (4130T) - i think is relatively ... "cold"? what do u think?
-- MB - GIGABYTE GA-H87N-WIFI = not much room for BIG TOWERS
-- but i dont want disrupt airflow with horizontal fans...
-- i would prefer any sympatic "max sized" tower (compatible with GA-H87N) with vertical low prm fan
-- i dont want give 80$ for overkill cooling this cpu... i will be happy for any tip









thank u for tips or advices, and again sorry for my english (very hard language for me


----------



## GoldenTree

I am not personally able to get the small screws out of the drive cages and it is just in so tight I tried everything and I do not want to destroy the head of the screw. Anyone have this problem and also any tips.

Thanks, Golden


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *def47*
> 
> I hate having to ask every little question, but this is really my last one. because it's the last thing I need to buy to finish my node 304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (other than the GPU, but I'll wait on a deal for this one..)
> 
> Noctua NF-B9-1600
> Noctua NF-B9 PWM
> 
> *If I can have either one at the same price, should I opt for the PWM version* even though my board (maximus IV impact) doesn't have enough PWM for the 92mm fans.
> Are they the same but with the added PWM control.. meaning I should go with the pwn version ?


While I don't have the same mobo, I have the Ausu P8Z77-i and though the manual doesn't show the chassis fan header as being PWM, it is able to control the speed of the front fans(Noctua PWMs) from this fan header thru the FANXpert utility that came with the mobo. I'm not sure the manual is completely accurate, wish I had an Oscope at home to check, either the +12V shown is actually variable or the +5 is actually PWM. I suppose I could try plugging one of the original Fractal fans in to see if it's speed also change.

EDIT: If they're the same price just go with the PWM fir possible future use and they still support dropping resistor/voltage control.


----------



## Moogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moores28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and this thread and excited about buying a Node 304. I have a Shuttle XPC at the moment and it's run out of room/expansion possibilities so time to start again! I want to put together a rig mainly for gaming (BF4 etc) but only at 1080p at present (1920 x 1080 monitor). Looking to spend some cash to have the setup last a few years.
> 
> 
> Mobo ASUS Maximus VI Impact
> PSU Seasonic G-550
> CPU Intel i7 4770K
> GFX EVGA GTX 780Ti
> Memory Vengeance Pro 2x 8gb
> I don't plan on overclocking much if at all and will probably run at stock.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> - Is this setup overkill and should I downsize a bit? If so, what would you recommend? Maybe a GTX 780 or 770 and an i5?


If you don't plan to overclock I would get an ASUS H87 motherboard. I would also get an i5 CPU; save a couple hundred. Put that to your graphics card. Any of these cards should work very well for 1080p. I would expect a monitor upgrade in your future so get a really solid card that can run high res maxed out games.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moores28*
> 
> - What fans and cooler would you recommend? How many fans would I need?


Don't need much if you're not OCing.


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> I am not personally able to get the small screws out of the drive cages and it is just in so tight I tried everything and I do not want to destroy the head of the screw. Anyone have this problem and also any tips.
> 
> Thanks, Golden


I had this problem for a while. Check your screwdriver - switch out different heads and such. I had to go through 10 different screwdriver heads in my kit before I could find one that pulled it out. A small screwdriver set might work too.

Edit: OK maybe it wasn't 10 different screwdrivers... more like 7 + 9 different bits. 



In case this is of any help, this is the bit I found that worked the best.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> You guys seen *these*?


That is awesome. As soon as it comes in a 500 gb I will own one


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> I had this problem for a while. Check your screwdriver - switch out different heads and such. I had to go through 10 different screwdriver heads in my kit before I could find one that pulled it out. A small screwdriver set might work too.
> 
> Edit: OK maybe it wasn't _10_ different screwdrivers... more like 7 + 9 different bits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case this is of any help, this is the bit I found that worked the best.


Alrighty thanks a ton







I will just have to rummage around to look for some more heads and screws I tried 5 so far









Thanks, Golden


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Alrighty thanks a ton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will just have to rummage around to look for some more heads and screws I tried 5 so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Golden


You can also try sticking a rubberband over the screw and push screwdriver through the rubber for better grip on the screw.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Didn't have the drive cage screw problem. I do have small screwdrivers laying around so I picked one that looked around the right size and unscrewed all three just fine.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> You can also try sticking a rubberband over the screw and push screwdriver through the rubber for better grip on the screw.


I will try that but to my luck my case came with the screws head almost fully warn off and some scratches on the drive cages so this will be kinda hard







well I will tackle this again tonight


----------



## Peraklo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> You can also try sticking a rubberband over the screw and push screwdriver through the rubber for better grip on the screw.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try that but to my luck my case came with the screws head almost fully warn off and some scratches on the drive cages so this will be kinda hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well I will tackle this again tonight
Click to expand...

One other idea... Try to spray the head with compressed air for a few seconds, to cool it off... Or heat it up with a soldering iron. That could get the material working enough to loosen it up a tiny bit. Basic physics says this could work.

If all goes off, just drill through the head of the screw and then through the screw with smaller bit, so you dont damage the chasis. I will send you a screw via post...


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peraklo*
> 
> One other idea... Try to spray the head with compressed air for a few seconds, to cool it off... Or heat it up with a soldering iron. That could get the material working enough to loosen it up a tiny bit. Basic physics says this could work.
> 
> If all goes off, just drill through the head of the screw and then through the screw with smaller bit, so you dont damage the chasis. I will send you a screw via post...


Well I tried everything but the screws already came with the head already worn out at it is close to impossible to remove with out damaging the case. I only managed to take one out. I already sent something in to fractal to see what they would do because this is not the only problems I got with the case. (Maybe they will replace my case for a perfect case with no imperfections







) I will show you pictures of the screws and the scratched drive cages (At school ATM) I guess I just got unlucky with that case









Thanks, Golden


----------



## bozint

I'm also having some issues with securely screwing a 2.5" HDD on to the drive cages. The openings simply don't align perfectly and I don't want to screw them by force so I don't damage the drives wholes. 3.5" drives were just fine.


----------



## bozint

While waiting for my MB to arrive (on the 12th) I just wanted to put in the PSU (Seasonic G-550) in place and check some cable management routes. I also attached the fans to the fan controller and one molex cable to feed them.

I attached the Node's power cable to the PSU and then into the power socket. Just as I plugged the cable into the socket, the Node's cable sparked and a smoke came out of it. The PSU was on 0, and not turned on. A smell came out from the Node's cable (extension) and I though I fried the PSU. The fuse in the power cabinet came down as electricity in my flat was lost as well. I smelled the PSU, and it didn't have that fried smell. All of my parts are imported and it would be PITA to send it back. Soon after I connected the PSU directly to the power socket and touched the green and red wire on the 24pin MB cable with a pin. The PSU turned on and the fan started to spin.

I'm just hoping the PSU is not dead (I think it's not), and will be trying it on another PC on Wednesday just to make sure. If it's okay, I'll send Seasonic a congratulation letter for that surge protection









Should someone knowledgeable in electronics have an opinion about this issue, please post it, or send me a PM.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bozint*
> 
> I'm also having some issues with securely screwing a 2.5" HDD on to the drive cages. The openings simply don't align perfectly and I don't want to screw them by force so I don't damage the drives wholes. 3.5" drives were just fine.


Had the same problem. I ended up screwing in my SSD using 2 screws diagonally.


----------



## Haas360

So I got a question, with the white node 304 is it still aluminum on the front? Is it brushed? Basically does it feel cheaper than the black one. Thanks!


----------



## Hereisphilly

Hey guys, new to this thread and liking what I see!
I've finished a custom water loop in one of the biggest cases available, the Phanteks Enthoo Primo, and now I fancy a build in one of the smallest!
Currently running a Netgear 4 bay Nas, and want to transition to a media server that can do some dedicated plex streaming. Looking for a few hardware from you guys who already have this case if that's okay?

Currently I've got 4 2Tb WD Reds that will be going into the box, with a view to upgrade to 6 in the near future

Im so far Planning on putting the following into the box:

Asus H87I-PLUS
Intel i3-4130
8gb 1600 ddr3 ram
60GB Corsair Force Series LS
Seasonic G-360
2 Silverstone Cp-06s for power to the drives
Slim sata cables with right angled connectors for data

The things I'm not sure on, and wouldn't mind some advice on are:
1. What cooler to go with? I think a tower cooler would be best to pickup the airflow stream, but looking at the pics posted, 3.5" drives can clash with some of the heatsinks. As im on a locked CPU, heat isn't my greatest concern, but silence most definitely is, as the node will be in the same room as my main rig, which is whisper quiet
2. How quiet are the stock fans? As mentioned above, silence is a priority for me
3. Is the power supply I chose going to give me a problem with it being non modular? Its really small, and as i won't be running a GPU, I figured I could bundle the unused cables in the space at the front of the PSU

I know this is a bit OT, but I'm sure a lot of people will be using the node as a media server, so does anyone have any tips as to what OS to run for the server?
I need it to be able to raid disks together, run plex pms, and mount shares for windows, as my rig is on Win 8.1 pro, and the htpc is on Win 7 pro. If it could also have array expansion without rebuilding the whole array, that would be great.
Was looking at unraid as it ticks the above, but I'm more comfortable in a windows environment. Considered Freenas but the concenceus is that is you don't have ECC ram, don't bother. Unfortunately my budget doesn't stretch to a server it's board

Any advice on the above would be awesome, thanks in advance!


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bozint*
> 
> I'm also having some issues with securely screwing a 2.5" HDD on to the drive cages. The openings simply don't align perfectly and I don't want to screw them by force so I don't damage the drives wholes. 3.5" drives were just fine.


Mine were slightly off as well but I just screwed each in a little bit so all were loose then tightened it up OK.


----------



## Vinceletah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moores28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and this thread and excited about buying a Node 304. I have a Shuttle XPC at the moment and it's run out of room/expansion possibilities so time to start again! I want to put together a rig mainly for gaming (BF4 etc) but only at 1080p at present (1920 x 1080 monitor). Looking to spend some cash to have the setup last a few years.
> 
> 
> Mobo ASUS Maximus VI Impact
> PSU Seasonic G-550
> CPU Intel i7 4770K
> GFX EVGA GTX 780Ti
> Memory Vengeance Pro 2x 8gb
> I don't plan on overclocking much if at all and will probably run at stock.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> - Is this setup overkill and should I downsize a bit? If so, what would you recommend? Maybe a GTX 780 or 770 and an i5?
> - What fans and cooler would you recommend? How many fans would I need?
> 
> Thanks,
> Stew


Hej!
I would start by saying that if you aiming to game, dont get an i7, there is nothing to justify the difference in price! Now if you were makin some heavy video editing, or converting...
If you are surfing, watching moovies and playing, just get an i5 4430 so that you save much money and stay futureproof with socket 1150 to an upgrade in the future if ever you needed to, or wanted to.
Here following interesting benchmarks that back what I say, and how much overclocking cpu is overrated for gamers!

http://www.techspot.com/review/734-battlefield-4-benchmarks/page6.html
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core-i5-4670k-4670-4570-4430_5.html#sect0

Then, for the cooling of the CPU, if you are stock speed, everything that makes less noise than the stock cpu, like a CM hyper 212, SS argon ar01 will give you good temp imporvements. You wont need quieter, more expensive options as they will be covered by you graphic card anyway.

Then the graphic card is also depending on what you expect, if you want to play "extreme" "ultra" settings with MSAA and tesselation and want between 60-80 fps, then go to the most expensive you can afford.
Now if you can accept to play in High, and would appreciate a silent card at idle, you can have the best performance/price ratio with the gtx 760 and 770.
If you choose them you can t go wrong with ASUS or EVGA!
I dont recommend R270x, R280X. etc because they use far too much power at idle and will cost you a fortune in electricity.
Theremore, they will make you case hotter and noisier...


----------



## Vinceletah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qqsubt*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> question 1 -
> *PSU* - i select relative quality Seasonic G series, ( *Seasonic SS-360GP 360W* ), is it enough with power i think, ..., i dont want more watts because el. stability (around 50% is best for silence/electrical stability, right?), but it is NOT MODULAR?
> Is it problem? I never had this PSU in hands, how long cable he has,..., my GPU is only around 16cm long... it is possible make it together? Any owner this PSU + GPU combination?
> If u not recomment this psu, .. any other tips? max 400w, silent.., and completed with good/from electrical parts...
> 
> question 2-
> *CPU cooling* - i prefer best price/silence ratio....
> my CPU (4130T) - i think is relatively ... "cold"? what do u think?
> -- MB - GIGABYTE GA-H87N-WIFI = not much room for BIG TOWERS
> -- but i dont want disrupt airflow with horizontal fans...
> -- i would prefer any sympatic "max sized" tower (compatible with GA-H87N) with vertical low prm fan
> -- i dont want give 80$ for overkill cooling this cpu... i will be happy for any tip


As you can see on my lately posted build, non modular cabling management takes little efforts and will not look as neat as with a modular!
But it is NOT a problem for the airflow inside. As you are aiming a quiet gig, i would just advise you to, once you are decided for a model, to google it for clicks problem at low speed, or any other noise problem. If you get many answears, that is not a good sign!

As for the cpu cooler, you don t have the room for any of the category champions, as they are always to wide ( like 120mm) for the gigabyte H87N WIFI and if you are looking for the tunnel effect, you don t want to set up you cooler turning back on you graphic card. So I had the same problem and decided to go with the cheap Cooler Master tx3 EVO (18 euros) and it does the job. My temps on the cpu are 5 degree celsius under the stock fan and 12 when gaming. And I never hear it over my graphic card (25Db at idle 33 Db in game). So if you are not overclocking it is an option!

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/coolermaster_hyper_tx3/4.htm

And it fits no problem.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/lightbox/post/21513095/id/1825407


----------



## undret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *def47*
> 
> I hate having to ask every little question, but this is really my last one. because it's the last thing I need to buy to finish my node 304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (other than the GPU, but I'll wait on a deal for this one..)
> 
> Noctua NF-B9-1600
> Noctua NF-B9 PWM
> 
> *If I can have either one at the same price, should I opt for the PWM version* even though my board (maximus IV impact) doesn't have enough PWM for the 92mm fans.
> Are they the same but with the added PWM control.. meaning I should go with the pwn version ?


I have the same mobo and thus faced the same choice this fall between the two Noctua models:
If there is no use for the PWM, I see no reason to buy PWM-enabled fans.
IMHO.
If I had a pair lying around, though, I would probably have tried to reuse them.


----------



## moores28

Thanks that's great, and thanks Moogs too for your earlier reply. I've ordered some bits are pieces now, just deciding on GFX:

Fractual Design Node 304
i5-4670k
Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI
8GB Vengeance Pro
Noctua NH-U12S
Seasonic G-550

I'll either go 760/770 or stretch to a 780 - probably will go the 780 route.


----------



## moores28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moores28*
> 
> Thanks that's great, and thanks Moogs too for your earlier reply. I've ordered some bits are pieces now, just deciding on GFX:
> 
> Fractual Design Node 304
> i5-4670k
> Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI
> 8GB Vengeance Pro
> Noctua NH-U12S
> Seasonic G-550
> 
> I'll either go 760/770 or stretch to a 780 - probably will go the 780 route.


ooops one correction - I ordered a ASUS Z87I-PRO Z87 mobo, not Gigabyte.


----------



## .theMetal

Don't know if any of you saw this but it seems like the node is one of the favored cases for the steam machines









http://www.engadget.com/2014/01/06/valve-steam-machines-specs/


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Don't know if any of you saw this but it seems like the node is one of the favored cases for the steam machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2014/01/06/valve-steam-machines-specs/


Still kinda wished they put some sort of steam logo customization on it, but pretty cool nonethless.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinceletah*
> 
> Hej!
> I would start by saying that if you aiming to game, dont get an i7, there is nothing to justify the difference in price! Now if you were makin some heavy video editing, or converting...
> If you are surfing, watching moovies and playing, just get an i5 4430 so that you save much money and stay futureproof with socket 1150 to an upgrade in the future if ever you needed to, or wanted to.
> Here following interesting benchmarks that back what I say, and how much overclocking cpu is overrated for gamers!
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/734-battlefield-4-benchmarks/page6.html
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core-i5-4670k-4670-4570-4430_5.html#sect0
> 
> Then, for the cooling of the CPU, if you are stock speed, everything that makes less noise than the stock cpu, like a CM hyper 212, SS argon ar01 will give you good temp imporvements. You wont need quieter, more expensive options as they will be covered by you graphic card anyway.
> 
> Then the graphic card is also depending on what you expect, if you want to play "extreme" "ultra" settings with MSAA and tesselation and want between 60-80 fps, then go to the most expensive you can afford.
> Now if you can accept to play in High, and would appreciate a silent card at idle, you can have the best performance/price ratio with the gtx 760 and 770.
> If you choose them you can t go wrong with ASUS or EVGA!
> I dont recommend R270x, R280X. etc because they use far too much power at idle and will cost you a fortune in electricity.
> Theremore, they will make you case hotter and noisier...


AMD has the "Zero Core Technology" which pretty much turns off the GPU at Idle. My HD 7950 works well in this case.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Still kinda wished they put some sort of steam logo customization on it, but pretty cool nonethless.


Yea a big ghost style steam piston logo right on the top.

Actually gives me a really cool good idea for a case mod....


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *def47*
> 
> I hate having to ask every little question, but this is really my last one. because it's the last thing I need to buy to finish my node 304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (other than the GPU, but I'll wait on a deal for this one..)
> 
> Noctua NF-B9-1600
> Noctua NF-B9 PWM
> 
> *If I can have either one at the same price, should I opt for the PWM version* even though my board (maximus IV impact) doesn't have enough PWM for the 92mm fans.
> Are they the same but with the added PWM control.. meaning I should go with the pwn version ?


So I did an experiment tonight with the chassis fan header on my P8z77-I deluxe mobo which goes to a couple of Noctua 92x14mm PWM fans(programmed thru FANXpert), I unplugged the front fan from the PWM splitter that has no return speed line and connected it to one of the original Fractal 92mm fans. Then I used fan expert to program the front fans up from 40% to 70%, the Noctuas usually ramp up from ~1040 RPM to ~1550RPM and start to make slight audible noise, the Fractal fan didn't budge visibly, audibly, or to the touch in RPM. So it seems the chassis header is actually PWM though the User Manual does not indicate that, as it just shows what would be the PWM line as 5V.

I'd definitely go for the PWMs


----------



## .theMetal

Picture dump from your fearlessfull leader
I finally got my ssd in







Here are some pics of the clean case (I stuffed it behind the front panel)







I'm still not exactly happy with the cable management. I still need to pick up the short cable kit. I have modified a few of the cables to be fairly short.

Good thing though is that the front fans are completely unblocked.


----------



## MiDNiGhT2903

Seems like cable management is a pretty issue with the Node 304 without short cable kits.
Makes me think twice about buying one D:


----------



## utee05

Anyone with a Noctua NH-U12s or NH-U14s used a push-pull setup? I think I can squeeze in another 140mm fan for my NH-U14s. I have about an inch or so of space between the cooler and the rear fan.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiDNiGhT2903*
> 
> Seems like cable management is a pretty issue with the Node 304 without short cable kits.
> Makes me think twice about buying one D:


Eh there are ways to get clever with it


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiDNiGhT2903*
> 
> Seems like cable management is a pretty issue with the Node 304 without short cable kits.
> Makes me think twice about buying one D:


no it is not. also, there are standard-sized PSUs there that has somewhat shorter cables already compared to other PSUs, like seasonic G550.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiDNiGhT2903*
> 
> Seems like cable management is a pretty issue with the Node 304 without short cable kits.
> Makes me think twice about buying one D:


It all depends on what PSU you choose.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Cable management isn't that bad, especially considering this is a M-ITX case.

My Node 304 is proof that a full, non-modular ATX PSU fits and is still relatively neat.


----------



## jasjeet

It's just a little tricky and needs a bit of thought, nothing unachievable though.


----------



## .theMetal

haha guys, someone came in to the thread and said "cable management might be hard" and all of us collectively yelled "no".


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> haha guys, someone came in to the thread and said "cable management might be hard" and all of us collectively yelled "no".


Kind of reminds me of one of the first reviews of this case on Anandtech, even knowing the 160mm PSU limitation, they go ahead and use a 160mm full modular PSU apparently without regard to GPU placement then ***** about room for cables etc. They also keep the long cables(Silverstone PSU) and end up with a horrendous looking build cabling wise. Just eyeballing the photos it was obvious a much better job could be done. Chalk that one up to extreme laziness on Anandtech's part, or maybe they had an agenda who knows.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Kind of reminds me of one of the first reviews of this case on Anandtech, even knowing the 160mm PSU limitation, they go ahead and use a 160mm full modular PSU apparently without regard to GPU placement then ***** about room for cables etc. They also keep the long cables(Silverstone PSU) and end up with a horrendous looking build cabling wise. Just eyeballing the photos it was obvious a much better job could be done. Chalk that one up to extreme laziness on Anandtech's part, or maybe they had an agenda who knows.


I think I remember reading that as well. I was so set on buying the case I didn't let it sway my decision.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Still love this case. Relatively fingerprint resistant, nice and black(black version, ofc), and pretty portable. Well worth the $55 I paid for it.


----------



## GoldenTree

Well I am at my end. Getting ready to drill out the screws


----------



## bozint

The case is amazing, and from the many pictures in the this thread, clean cable management is quite achievable. I personally love it.

I picked up my last component yesterday, a Noctua NH-U12S. Starting the build in the next couple of days, maybe even tomorrow.


----------



## telles75

Hi guys,

I just joined overclock.net to get into this thread, since I am excited about bulding a Node 304.
I have read almost the entire thread and view several videos about users that build one of these beauties to get an idea of what to get.

So far these are the components I am thinking on using to build it:

*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 (P/N: FD-CA-NODE-304-BL) $100 (Bought)
*Mobo:* Asus Z87I-Deluxe (P/N: Z87I-DELUXE) $195 (Bought)
*PSU:* Corsair CX750M (P/N: CP-9020061-NA) $120
*CPU:* Intel i7 4770K (P/N: BX80646I74770K) $360 (Bought)
*RAM:* Kingston ValueRAM 8GB x 2 (P/N: KVR16N11/8) $151 (Bought)
*GPU:* EVGA GTX 780Ti (P/N: 03G-P4-2881-KR) or ASUS GTX 780Ti (P/N: GTX780TI-3GD5) $740
*Cooling:* Corsair Hydro H80i (P/N: CW-9060008-WW) $89
*SSD:* OCZ Vertex 450 128GB x 2 in RAID 0 (P/N: VTX450-25SAT3-128G) $260
*HDD:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB x 2 in RAID 1 (P/N: ST3000DM001) $236 (Bought)

Usage:
I don't plan on overclocking and will run at stock. The main use for this computer is HTPC/Gaming PC. I will have located in the same cabinet as my HT components, so I want it to be as quiet as possible.

*Questions:*

1) Which one of the Video Cards should I get EVGA or ASUS GTX 780Ti? By reading the specs I saw the EVGA is 0.3" shorter, so does that make a difference for the PSU I picked? Are these cards too loud (should I be looking at a GTX 770 instead) and will the 750W Watt be powerful enough (could I consider the CX600M?)
2) Is the Corsair Hydro H80i a good pick? Is it easy to install and wwill it fit the Node 304 and the Mobo?

Thanks for your help,

Rafael


----------



## jasjeet

CX600M would be enough


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> CX600M would be enough


CX600M would be enough, but I would not recommend it - pick instead a G series PSU from SeaSonic. The 550W one is plenty enough.

I think the H80i will fit in the case, but something like the NZXT Kraken X40 would work better IMHO with the 140mm mounts at the back.


----------



## telles75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> CX600M would be enough, but I would not recommend it - pick instead a G series PSU from SeaSonic. The 550W one is plenty enough.
> I think the H80i will fit in the case, but something like the NZXT Kraken X40 would work better IMHO with the 140mm mounts at the back.


I looked into the Seasonic G series and also into the NZXT Kraken but my local store do not sell neither of these that is why I decided going with the Corsair. I have seen a few rigs with the Node 304 and the H80i but I do realize they have 120mm fans so not sure how it would attach. This is something I am concerned about. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telles75*
> 
> I looked into the Seasonic G series and also into the NZXT Kraken but my local store do not sell neither of these that is why I decided going with the Corsair. I have seen a few rigs with the Node 304 and the H80i but I do realize they have 120mm fans so not sure how it would attach. This is something I am concerned about. Thanks for the advice


The Node 304 has 120mm mounting holes at the back. Simple installation.


----------



## moores28

Hi guys,

Thanks for your advice, I've nearly got everything for my build just need to get a graphics card...I've been looking at GTX 780 Ti's but think I'll go for a GTX 780 for now as only gaming at 1080p.

I found the ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5, not as pretty as the reference cards but cools well and quiet. Problem is I don't know whether it will fit as I'm reading on some sites that it is 10.5 inches long and others say 11.3 inches.

https://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX780DC23GD5/#overview

Does anyone have this card or know whether it will fit with my Seasonic G-550 PSU? I'm not planning to add radiators or water cooling, just air and run with a small overclock.

Thanks,
Stew


----------



## RoughneckGeek

That card should fit fine. With this case, the bigger issue with GPU fit is picking the right PSU (you did) and making sure it's not so wide that it hits the side filter.

The connections on that PSU are low enough that even if the GPU is long enough to reach them, you can route the cables/connections under the GPU. That's a large part of why you'll find so much love for the Seasonics in this thread. I'm running with the G-series 650W myself.

The card you're looking at is 40mm wide and the problem range starts at 43-44mm wide. I just put a Gigabyte Windforce 780Ti in my Node and it just barely fits at 43mm wide. It also comes in longer than the ASUS you're considering at 292mm (11.4").


----------



## moores28

Thanks that's a fantastic reply, much appreciated. Card now ordered!


----------



## GoldenTree

Hey anyone know how to install the h75 with only one fan. It comes with 8 long screws and I think I should look around for small screws but I do not want to mess up the threads and I want the fan facing out. You know for the looks right









Thanks, Golden


----------



## Komputronik

Hello guys, I recently realised that I need a new pc and in my research came across this thread and there was no turning back. I had to register and ask the pro's. I have kinda stolen the specs I like from here but two question remain that I can't find answers to.

My Build:
Case Fractal Design Node 304 (Bought on its way)
GPU Gigabyte geforce gtx 780 ti the windforce OC edition (Bought on its way)
Mobo ASUS Z87i-PRO (Bought on its way)
CPU Intel® Core™ i7-4770K (Bought on its way)
SSD Samsung EVO MZ-7TE250BW 250 GB (Bought on its way)
RAM Crucial 8 GB DDR3-1600 (Bought on its way)
Cooler Noctua NH-U12S (Undecided)
PSU Corsair CS650M (Undecided)

I hope this is not a stupid question but I see many using tower coolers, but how is the temps for the mobo and ram? Isn't the PSU in the way would a "top-down" cooler work well? Or is it a non-factor.
For some reason in my country its hard to get a hold of Seasonic and silverstone. Corsair CS650M is the only I found that is 140 mm anybody knows if it could work?
Lastly, does changing the case fans do a big difference in temperatures?

Thanks. I will post pictures when I get my gear I hope this week


----------



## RoughneckGeek

I'm using the Noctua U12S on an ASUS Impact VI. It should fit your board fine since it looks like the CPU slot is in the same place on both boards. The SATA cable for one of the hard drives is very close to the fan on the U12S without actually touching. That'd be a complete non-issue if I got 90 degree SATA cables. I have not de-lidded my CPU and burn in temps maxed at 76C @ 4.2Ghz.

The SeaSonic PSU I'm using is 160mm. The size difference with the Corsair you're using should give you enough room that I wouldn't expect you to have any issues.

I got a deal on the Noctua 92mm fans so decided to go ahead and pick them up before I did any testing with the stock fans. The stock fans got pulled out before any hardware went into the case.


----------



## Moogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Hey anyone know how to install the h75 with only one fan. It comes with 8 long screws and I think I should look around for small screws but I do not want to mess up the threads and I want the fan facing out. You know for the looks right


4 screws are for each side. I don't understand why they won't work? They go through each fan about an inch then into the rad on each side of the rad.


----------



## MetallicAcid

I thought I would share my cable management with you guys. I cannot express enough how organised and good looking one can have their cables if one learns to cut to size and re-crimp the contacts.

One PC is the Fractal Effect (Fractal Design Node 304) project for a friend, and the other is my personal rig using the Silverstone Temjin TJ08-E.






If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask









Best regards,
Justin.


----------



## jasjeet

Do you need any specific tools to recrimp?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As always, Justin, looks awesome. So are you able to re-use the ends or do you put new ends on? When I have shortened my cables, I have basically cut both sides short and tied them in the middle (which I am really good at), and it works but its really not the cleanest way.


----------



## bozint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> So are you able to re-use the ends or do you put new ends on? When I have shortened my cables, I have basically cut both sides short and tied them in the middle (which I am really good at), and it works but its really not the cleanest way.


Good question the.Metal. +1

Neat work as usual MA.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Do you need any specific tools to recrimp?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> As always, Justin, looks awesome. So are you able to re-use the ends or do you put new ends on? When I have shortened my cables, I have basically cut both sides short and tied them in the middle (which I am really good at), and it works but its really not the cleanest way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bozint*
> 
> Good question the.Metal. +1
> 
> Neat work as usual MA.


Hey guys! Thank you









The ends I re-use as I have a depinner, a tool, which helps push in the small flaps of each pin so I can take it out of the connecter. Here are the tools that I use to recrimp:
http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-crimping/mdpc-crimping-tool-6th-anniversary.htm
http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-crimping/crimp-contacts-female-for-atx-pcie-eps.htm
http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve-kits-tools/sleeve-tools/pin-remover-by-molex-the-original.htm
http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve-kits-tools/sleeve-tools/pin-remover-4-pin-save-my-wallet.htm
http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-mounting/screws/m3-x-6-mm-screws-black-oxide-button-head.htm
http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-cable-routing/cable-management-clip-medium-black.htm
http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-cable-routing/cable-management-clip-big-black.htm
Soldering iron and crocodile arms are also a must.

Corsair and Seasonic PSUs are harder to sleeve as they have some pins that have 2 wires, so one wire has to be cut at the pin, and sliced somewhere along the middle of the 2nd cable. This has to be done as it is almost impossible to sleeve the cable and fit it back into the connector. Silverstone PSUs are the easiest as their wiring is simple, and they do not use their own patented connectors. This means that you can buy connectors from any store and they will fit/work.

You should always measure twice and cut once. If in doubt, measure again.

Best regards,
Justin / MetallicAcid


----------



## WiSK

Hey Justin, best tool ever!









 ...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I thought I would share my cable management with you guys. I cannot express enough how organised and good looking one can have their cables if one learns to cut to size and re-crimp the contacts.
> 
> One PC is the Fractal Effect (Fractal Design Node 304) project for a friend, and the other is my personal rig using the Silverstone Temjin TJ08-E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Justin.


Clean. Well done.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4 screws are for each side. I don't understand why they won't work? They go through each fan about an inch then into the rad on each side of the rad.


What I mean is that I use the four screws for the fan that will be covering the rad on the outside. The screws are too long if you just want the rad to be mounted to the back.

Example:  this h80i but with the fan on the other side.

Edit: Never mind I found way to do it with the fan out side of the case


----------



## abba77

anyone know if the ASUS R9 290X DCU II OC will fit in this case using a seasonic g series psu? the 6+8 connectors are on the top when installed, not off the end towards the front of the case.


----------



## utee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> anyone know if the ASUS R9 290X DCU II OC will fit in this case using a seasonic g series psu? the 6+8 connectors are on the top when installed, not off the end towards the front of the case.


I would think so. I have a GTX 780 with the connectors on top as well and it fits fine. I think the R9 290X is slightly smaller than a GTX 780 so you should be good.


----------



## abba77

i had seen someone post the 780Ti EVGA here which is 10.5". The Asus is showing as 11.3". Doesn't sound like much difference but that's almost a full inch.


----------



## HiWatt69

Hi Everyone,

I've been following this thread for a few days now and I'm'm strongly considering pulling the trigger on a Node 304 build. I have found some parts locally and (before I pull the trigger) would love some feedback.

This is what I'm thinking:

Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Case, White

Motherboard: MSI Z87I w/ DDR3 1600, 7.1 Audio, Dual Gigabit Lan, WiFi, Bluetooth, PCI-E x16

CPU: Intel Core™ i5-4670 Processor, 3.40GHz w/ 6MB Cache

Cooling: Corsair Hydro H55 CPU Cooler

Ram: Corsair 16GB DDR3 1600MHz CL11 Dual Channel Kit (2 x 8GB)

PSU: Corsair CS Series 550W Modular Power Supply

Video Card: Looking for suggestions with this setup ($400 budget)

Looking for general feedback on a few things (keeping in mind i'm not planning on OC'ing):
- PSU size / compatibility with a mid/high end card
- Will the cooler fit?
- General thoughts / impressions / suggestions

Thanks in advance

Edit 1: I was just comparing the PSU I listed to the SeaSonic G Series 550 most people recommend and the dimensions breakdown like this:

Consair CS Series 550 - 150mm x 86mm x 140mm
SeaSonic G Series 550 - 160mm x 86mm x 150mm

Am I missing something or is the consair just a straight up better option?


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> i had seen someone post the 780Ti EVGA here which is 10.5". The Asus is showing as 11.3". Doesn't sound like much difference but that's almost a full inch.


The card in my case is 11.5" and longer would fit fine. PSU choice will impact the length of card before anything else.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiWatt69*
> 
> I was just comparing the PSU I listed to the SeaSonic G Series 550 most people recommend and the dimensions breakdown like this:
> 
> Consair CS Series 550 - 150mm x 86mm x 140mm
> SeaSonic G Series 500 - 160mm x 86mm x 150mm
> 
> Am I missing something or is the consair just a straight up better option?


The bonus with the SeaSonic over Corsair is the location of the modular plugs. SeaSonic places theirs low enough that cables can be run under a long GPU so none of them are blocked. That may be an issue with the Corsair, though the size difference with that particular one should make it a non-issue. I have the SeaSonic myself with an 11.5" card and I can use all of the modular slots on my PSU. I don't, but I could.


----------



## abba77

sorry, meant silverstone not seasonic...with the short cable kit.

i have not bought either before. i have heard good things of seasonic, so looking for reviews for silverstone psus.


----------



## Law000

Could someone tell me the actual measured height of the Node 304.

Im looking to replace my tiring HTPC, but my shelf height is exactly 208mm high, so it may not fit at all.
My second choice is the Coolermaster 130 but it doesnt have the clean looks I desire for my HTPC build.

For those interested, my build is a simple set up, AMD 7850k, 8gb Vengeance @2400mhz. It is also my file server so currently has 4.5tb storage, soon to be 7tb.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Law000*
> 
> Could someone tell me the actual measured height of the Node 304.
> Im looking to replace my tiring HTPC, but my shelf height is exactly 208mm high, so it may not fit at all.


I'm not sure it will fit. The height of the node is 210mm as listed in their spec sheet and I'm not sure if that includes the feet.


----------



## fuzelol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Law000*
> 
> Could someone tell me the actual measured height of the Node 304.
> 
> Im looking to replace my tiring HTPC, but my shelf height is exactly 208mm high, so it may not fit at all.
> My second choice is the Coolermaster 130 but it doesnt have the clean looks I desire for my HTPC build.
> 
> For those interested, my build is a simple set up, AMD 7850k, 8gb Vengeance @2400mhz. It is also my file server so currently has 4.5tb storage, soon to be 7tb.


Measured mine to 214mm including feet so you're gonna have some trouble fitting it in there.


----------



## Law000

Aw man, that is a bummer. I love the Node 304, and as I will b running up to 3 hdd it would have been perfect. Think my only other options are a CM 130 (looks out of place as a HTPC) or an Antec ISK600 (but the airflow in that sucks). Or I buy a whole new entertainment unit.....


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Law000*
> 
> Aw man, that is a bummer. I love the Node 304, and as I will b running up to 3 hdd it would have been perfect. Think my only other options are a CM 130 (looks out of place as a HTPC) or an Antec ISK600 (but the airflow in that sucks). Or I buy a whole new entertainment unit.....


Can you do anything to adjust the shelf or not possible?


----------



## Law000

Unfortunately no, fixed shelving with a vertical half way, so stuffed there.
The cooler master wont be too bad. It has good air flow when used with an AIO (which I am) and will take 3 HDD. Also the missus has a HAF912 case so it wont look too out of place when looking around the living room


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Law000*
> 
> Unfortunately no, fixed shelving with a vertical half way, so stuffed there.
> The cooler master wont be too bad. It has good air flow when used with an AIO (which I am) and will take 3 HDD. Also the missus has a HAF912 case so it wont look too out of place when looking around the living room


That stinks. The Cooler Master also looks pretty good, so I doubt you end up regretting it in the end. I had the Node for a day but my PSU would not fit and I had just bought it a few months prior so I ended up going back to my previous build. Good luck


----------



## I-Am-Special

First post but have been following this thread closely for my build.

I risked it and ordered a Corsair Platinum AX760 PSU and an Asus GTX 770 Direct Cu II graphics card. I needed the AX760 as I need my computers to be silent. I have got a fan mate on the back 140mm and it runs pretty much silently.

I really doubted that the two would fit as the Asus card is 10.7" long, I was going to remove the PSU bracket to see if it would work.

However, I am glad to say that with the AX760 and Asus 770GTX it fits without having to move the bracket. Just wanted to let anyone in a similar situation know. Looks like I won't need to change case after all (was considering the new Corsair ITX case)

I am using a SATA connector and 1 x PCI-E cable ontop of the 24 pin and 4 pin CPU cable.

Altogether, very happy!


----------



## CaptainZombie

You are lucky my HX750 and EVGA GTX 770 were causing an issue. The PSU butted right next to the back of the GPU.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Am-Special*


Welcome to the forum and to our thread









I am pretty sure most power supplies will fit you just have to be willing to tinker a bit, which lets face it, most of us are tinkerers. Your's would have been a bit easier without the bracket, but its cool you got in in without removing.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I wonder if Fractal will release an updated version this year.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

I was bored so decided to open the case back up and do some more cable management. This is as clean looking as I can manage.


----------



## .theMetal

looks nice roughneck, it really is hard to make it perfect. I'm in the same boat until I get a hold of some sleeving gear. I have big plans of shortening all the cables.


----------



## toyz72

thought i'd add a pic of mine while i was dusting. not as nice as some on here, but it gets the job done


----------



## Jedi Treasley

Hey RoughneckGeek, with the 2 92mm fans replaced in the front, were you still able to use the dual 92mm fan filter?

Also Im pretty excited to be a part of this group..Just got in my Node on Saturday. Awaiting the rest of my goods:

i7-4770k
Asus z87 itx deluxe
2x8gb Cruscial Ballistix low profile

Salvaging my older parts: 128gb crucial ssd, 2tb seagate, 550w modular Seasonic.

Besides the above question, does anyone have air flow/pressure issues when using a push/pull h60 setup? If so or if not is the best way to do it intake or exhaust.


----------



## Dyaems

in my experience, using the rear as intake for push-pull radiator improves the temp by 1-2C but it pushes more dust inside even if there is a fan filter at the back compared to the usual orientation.

in the end, I reverted it back to the usual flow where the air exhausts at the back of the case.

edit: i was using an Antec 620 and 2x Scythe Kama Flow 2 both @ 1400rpm before, and stock 92mm fans in front.


----------



## Jedi Treasley

Hey Dyaems, I was thinking an h60 with 2 corsair sp120 quiet edition fans. Or an h90 with the already installed 140mm fractal r2, and then adding another fractal r2 fan. Which of these 2 choices do you think would work better. And with the h90 have you heard of anyone running into problems with GPU placment?
Also hows your air flow in the case/motherboard temps


----------



## Dyaems

Hi Jedi,

I would prefer for the 120mm rad in case youre concerned putting a 140mm rad inside the 304 for gpu clearance issues. If you have the budget, a thick 120mm rad (H80i/Antec 620) would be better specially if you have plans for overclocking. I don't think a thin 120mm rad will cool enough an OC'd 4770k. Well, not in our tropical country!

May I also suggest to use 2x SP120 PWM if youre concerned about noise. I never tried SP120 Quiet, but I already experienced installing an AF120 Performance, which has almost the same RPM ( ~200 RPM difference) as SP120 Quiet, and it is loud for me.

This is subjective though, so I think you could get away with two SP120 Quiet!

Lastly, I also don't think the R2 is good for radiator cooling, maybe if the radiator has low FPI (fins per inch), or using a tower heatsink with low FPI like Thermalright Macho HR02, it should be OK.


----------



## Jedi Treasley

Ok cool, good recommendation. Now they have the Corsair SP120's in high performance and in quiet editions both using PWM.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181041

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181040

Also I had a h80i on my last build, but i sold it due to the noise levels of the stock fans and the fact I re-purposed that pc for HTPC. Now this node build is for me and my wife's game machine. sims 4 and elder scrolls online. So what do you think the best option for coolness/low noise would be. Also i won't be overclocking anytime in the near future so this is not a factor.


----------



## Dyaems

I think the SP120 Quiet are good enough, but I'm not sure if I want to use the PWM variant since my SP120 PWM performance doesnt really ramp up to 100% during normal use/gaming, it only ramps up to 100% when stress testing xD I even set the SP120 to run at 1000rpm instead of the usual 700-800rpm during idle.

You'll probably hear the graphics card more than the SP120s during gaming if by any chance you will install one in the future since there is none included in your specs you listed above.


----------



## Jedi Treasley

So why the Reg quiet vs the PWM ones? Yea i have a gtx 560, i will be getting either a gtx 760 or a 860 when they come out. What PSU are you using, I cant decide if the 550w seasonic modular 140mm depth one is the one i should get. Or will that limit what kind of graphics i can get in the future severely?


----------



## Dyaems

i forgot i am replying to an international forum haha.. regular quiet is less expensive here in our country xD

if regular quiet vs quiet pwm has the same price there, go ahead with the pwm quiet









as for the PSU, personally I think the Seasonic G550 is the perfect PSU for the Node 304, semi modular but shorter cables than the usual ATX psus (i think M12II has longer cables than a G550), bottom-mounted modular cables for GPU clearance, it also has ribbon cables.

I used a G550 on a 7970 lightning BE before without any problems. it has 12" in length and a backplate that adds thickness to the graphics card! all are cleared with a G550.


----------



## Jedi Treasley

Awesome, You've really helped me out tonight Dyaems!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> i forgot i am replying to an international forum haha.. regular quiet is less expensive here in our country xD
> 
> if regular quiet vs quiet pwm has the same price there, go ahead with the pwm quiet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for the PSU, personally I think the Seasonic G550 is the perfect PSU for the Node 304, semi modular but shorter cables than the usual ATX psus (i think M12II has longer cables than a G550), bottom-mounted modular cables for GPU clearance, it also has ribbon cables.
> 
> I used a G550 on a 7970 lightning BE before without any problems. it has 12" in length and a backplate that adds thickness to the graphics card! all are cleared with a G550.


Is this the SeaSonic G Series SSR-550RM 550W that you guys are referring to?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedi Treasley*
> 
> Awesome, You've really helped me out tonight Dyaems!


You're welcome. Glad I could help.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Is this the SeaSonic G Series SSR-550RM 550W that you guys are referring to?


Yessir!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> You're welcome. Glad I could help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yessir!


Is it a very good PSU?

How well does it fit in the Node if you're using a card like a EVGA GTX770 card that is 10.5"? I'm debating between going with this case or the 250D.


----------



## Dyaems

I can say it is a good psu, but not perfect. I dont think there is a "perfect" PSU out there. Also, Seasonic makes their own PSUs unlike Corsair, for example.

10.5" gpu? no problem with my 12" 7970 + G550










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I can say it is a good psu, but not perfect. I dont think there is a "perfect" PSU out there. Also, Seasonic makes their own PSUs unlike Corsair, for example.
> 
> 10.5" gpu? no problem with my 12" 7970 + G550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you for the pic. When I originally bought this case, I tried to stuff a HX750 in there not realizing it was 200mm.

So with your 7970 expelling some heat in the case, does it stay fairly warm or does it help that the GPU is right next to an open space on the side?

I was also looking at the Silverstone PSU's too, the ST55F-G 550W which is 140mm


----------



## Dyaems

the silverstone is good, but the warranty of the seasonic here in our country can't be beaten so i used a seasonic. not sure if it applies the same in your country though!

i used a EVGA GTX 660 with reference cooler before, although I never compared it with the 7970, if i can recall correctly, the cpu temps of a 2500k @ 4.3ghz using both gpus never went above 70C under full load running prime and heaven 4.0. I think it was around 65-67C on both graphics cards.

its abit warm at 28-33C here in our country so temps might be lower if i am located in a cooler location


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> the silverstone is good, but the warranty of the seasonic here in our country can't be beaten so i used a seasonic. not sure if it applies the same in your country though!
> 
> i used a EVGA GTX 660 with reference cooler before, although I never compared it with the 7970, if i can recall correctly, the cpu temps of a 2500k @ 4.3ghz using both gpus never went above 70C under full load running prime and heaven 4.0. I think it was around 65-67C on both graphics cards.
> 
> its abit warm at 28-33C here in our country so temps might be lower if i am located in a cooler location


We have a 5 yr warranty with the Seasonic here in the US. Corsair has also upped their warranties Gold PSU's to 5 yr here in the US which is pretty good.

Your temps sound pretty good. Are you using water cooling on the CPU and what kind of fans do you have in the system?


----------



## Jedi Treasley

Hey zombie, what type of SP120 fans are you using are you h60?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> thought i'd add a pic of mine while i was dusting. *not as nice as some on here*, but it gets the job done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think its pretty bad ass, top of the line, awesome, epic (ie: see my build







)


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I think its pretty bad ass, top of the line, awesome, epic (ie: see my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


yep, i dont need to tell you how it runs. our rigs are pretty dang close. i wanted to do some upgrades,but i just bought a house and its eating my money now.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> We have a 5 yr warranty with the Seasonic here in the US. Corsair has also upped their warranties Gold PSU's to 5 yr here in the US which is pretty good.
> 
> Your temps sound pretty good. Are you using water cooling on the CPU and what kind of fans do you have in the system?


some Corsair PSUs are made by Seasonic, AX series that doesnt have an "i" (AX760) are made by Seasonic, for example. most of them are from CWT i think?

i was using Scythe Kama Flow 2s running at 1400rpm when I *had* my node 304. already replaced my node 304 with a Jonsbo U2


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedi Treasley*
> 
> Hey zombie, what type of SP120 fans are you using are you h60?


I currently have 2 Quiet Editions on my H60 in my Silverstone SG10. I am considering, depending on which case I switch to going with Noctuas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> some Corsair PSUs are made by Seasonic, AX series that doesnt have an "i" (AX760) are made by Seasonic, for example. most of them are from CWT i think?
> 
> i was using Scythe Kama Flow 2s running at 1400rpm when I *had* my node 304. already replaced my node 304 with a Jonsbo U2


Good to know all the different suppliers, so much to keep up with on the PSU front.

What made you go with the Jonsbo U2?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I currently have 2 Quiet Editions on my H60 in my Silverstone SG10. I am considering, depending on which case I switch to going with Noctuas.
> Good to know all the different suppliers, so much to keep up with on the PSU front.
> 
> What made you go with the Jonsbo U2?


If you are going to switch to Noctuas, I might also suggest to get Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 instead if there is available in your country. I am running two (@1500rpm) inside my U2 case and it is as quiet, or even quieter as SP120/AF120 running at 1000rpm. although im not sure how one can install it on a radiator because they have unique (or wierd) mounting system

I switched to U2 because it is lighter to carry around (which I usually do) and takes up even less space than the Node 304, and I got it really cheap.

The Node 304 is far superior case than a U2 in my experience of owning both cases. Managing cables inside a U2 can be a PITA even if there is huge amount of space behind the motherboard, and also I need to remove alot of parts just to replace the front fan (if you know what i mean) which can be a PITA as well. HDD cages below are also limited to 2.5" if youre using a dual-slot graphics card. Lastly, the graphics card is also limited inside the U2, but Im using a short graphics card so its all good.

I dont post this because im writing in a Node 304 thread









Actually, I went with the TJ08e after the 304 because i cant fit the X650 (silly buy) inside the node 304 due to the 7970 lighning backplate hitting the PSU even if the PSU is rotated and the PSU bracket removed. and went to U2 because the white node 304 is still nowhere to be found in our country. getting a white node 304 overseas is like buying a case worth 150USD locally, or more









I'm supposed to make a black/white themed node build







and I need a white version of it because the parts im going to install are mostly black.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedi Treasley*
> 
> Hey RoughneckGeek, with the 2 92mm fans replaced in the front, were you still able to use the dual 92mm fan filter?


Yes, they're the same size as the stock fans.


----------



## Jedi Treasley

Now like I said I'm going for low noise. With the h60 and 2 sp120 quiet pwm fants should I use it as an intake or exhaust. Also in the same configuration should I use the front as intake as well or exhaust.


----------



## Jedi Treasley

Now like I said I'm going for low noise. With the h60 and 2 sp120 quiet pwm fants should I use it as an intake or exhaust. Also in the same configuration should I use the front as intake as well or exhaust.


----------



## jasjeet

The stock fan controller down volts to 7V at which point all 3 stock fans are silent. I dont see a need to replace with different ones. I use a Hyper 212 at minimum speed, its also silent.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> If you are going to switch to Noctuas, I might also suggest to get Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 instead if there is available in your country. I am running two (@1500rpm) inside my U2 case and it is as quiet, or even quieter as SP120/AF120 running at 1000rpm. although im not sure how one can install it on a radiator because they have unique (or wierd) mounting system
> 
> I switched to U2 because it is lighter to carry around (which I usually do) and takes up even less space than the Node 304, and I got it really cheap.
> 
> The Node 304 is far superior case than a U2 in my experience of owning both cases. Managing cables inside a U2 can be a PITA even if there is huge amount of space behind the motherboard, and also I need to remove alot of parts just to replace the front fan (if you know what i mean) which can be a PITA as well. HDD cages below are also limited to 2.5" if youre using a dual-slot graphics card. Lastly, the graphics card is also limited inside the U2, but Im using a short graphics card so its all good.
> 
> I dont post this because im writing in a Node 304 thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I went with the TJ08e after the 304 because i cant fit the X650 (silly buy) inside the node 304 due to the 7970 lighning backplate hitting the PSU even if the PSU is rotated and the PSU bracket removed. and went to U2 because the white node 304 is still nowhere to be found in our country. getting a white node 304 overseas is like buying a case worth 150USD locally, or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm supposed to make a black/white themed node build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I need a white version of it because the parts im going to install are mostly black.


We don't have easy access to Be Quiet fans in my area and I think I would have to order them.

Have you considered going back to the Node and selling your U2 if you can make some changes in the graphics dept?


----------



## Vinceletah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> The stock fan controller down volts to 7V at which point all 3 stock fans are silent. I dont see a need to replace with different ones.


The 140 mm is doing his job but the 2 92mm are useless at low and medium speed, where they remain quiet
I turned them off a few days ago (so just kept the 140mm going on) and monitored my temps when surfing, watching movies, at idle, at full load under Battlefield, and there is no difference in temps, I didn t go up in temps by one degree Celsius without them.

At high speed they do make a difference on temps but then you hear them clearly.
So if you are happy with your temps, don t get expensive fans that won t be more quiet...
But if you need or want (just for fun) a cooler case, then you can probably find something as quiet as them that actually moove some air even at low speed!


----------



## Jedi Treasley

Whats the most effective placement for the back 140mm if im using a h60 push/pull setup. Intake or Exhaust.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> We don't have easy access to Be Quiet fans in my area and I think I would have to order them.
> 
> Have you considered going back to the Node and selling your U2 if you can make some changes in the graphics dept?


wont sell the U2 since the case is kind of "rare" here, but i can prolly get a white node 304 when the time comes:thumb:


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> wont sell the U2 since the case is kind of "rare" here, but i can prolly get a white node 304 when the time comes:thumb:


Too bad Fractal didn't sell the white and black HDD cages, that would of been nice. The more I think of it, this case could of been so awesome if it was in 3 sections instead of one piece. That way they could of also added an option for a 120mm rad on the top too or even use it for a fan as either an exhaust or intake.

I don't blame you for not wanting to get rid of the U2 since its rare.

It is an exciting year for ITX and I can't wait to see what other manufacturers bring out. Looks like Corsair is at it again with a poll in the computer cases forum getting some feedback. I wish we had more of these companies looking for our input too.


----------



## thorigo

Good Day Noders,









Since there seems to be a lot of knowledge and experience in this forum, I thought I would post a Node 304 build (my first build, and first PC) I'm planning on ordering. I'd really appreciate if anyone could verify that this is a decent build for this case, and that it's all going to fit in there--I don't see why it wouldn't, but then again...

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/thorigo/saved/3vlN

Alternatively, there's this build, which is very similar.

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/thorigo/saved/3vlQ

Is one of these better than the other? Is there something I'm forgetting, or which would be better than either or these? Also, the build is slightly more expensive than I was hoping. Is there any obvious way to reduce the price without sacrificing too much performance?


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorigo*
> 
> Good Day Noders,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since there seems to be a lot of knowledge and experience in this forum, I thought I would post a Node 304 build (my first build, and first PC) I'm planning on ordering. I'd really appreciate if anyone could verify that this is a decent build for this case, and that it's all going to fit in there--I don't see why it wouldn't, but then again...
> 
> http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/thorigo/saved/3vlN
> 
> Alternatively, there's this build, which is very similar.
> 
> http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/thorigo/saved/3vlQ
> 
> Is one of these better than the other? Is there something I'm forgetting, or which would be better than either or these? Also, the build is slightly more expensive than I was hoping. Is there any obvious way to reduce the price without sacrificing too much performance?


i would go with a nice 2x4 kit.....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445
you can get these in 1866 for about the same price

this is a very popular psu for the node. the connectors are placed very low,which can help you get under the vcard.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151119


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedi Treasley*
> 
> Whats the most effective placement for the back 140mm if im using a h60 push/pull setup. Intake or Exhaust.


Per my experience (and my current setup),H60 push/pull as intake gives me better temps overall... i replaced the 2 92mm fans with Deepcool UF92 by the way...


----------



## ZXeolus

Node owners, I need your help.

I am about to press the buy button for this case but wondering would my 7970 fit into this case. My card is 2.5 pci slot wide. Has anyone managed to fit any 2.5 slot wide cards into their case?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXeolus*
> 
> Node owners, I need your help.
> 
> I am about to press the buy button for this case but wondering would my 7970 fit into this case. My card is 2.5 pci slot wide. Has anyone managed to fit any 2.5 slot wide cards into their case?


it will fit buuuut~ most likely, it will touch the grill/filter, making a noise you probably do not want to hear. and you might do some modding on the side panel of the node 304 if that happens.


----------



## ZXeolus

Okay, thank you. Plus how are the temps in the case? I will be hoping to cool my cpu with a h60.


----------



## thorigo

Thank you. In that case, I'll definitely swap the PSU and memory.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXeolus*
> 
> Node owners, I need your help.
> 
> I am about to press the buy button for this case but wondering would my 7970 fit into this case. My card is 2.5 pci slot wide. Has anyone managed to fit any 2.5 slot wide cards into their case?


If the width of the card is 43mm or less you're fine. If it's 43.5 or greater, it will touch the fan filter on the side and drive you insane with the noise of the vibration.


----------



## Sirlindorf12

Hello Everyone!

I have just finished my Node build and I have a quick question about temps in your systems. I am presently getting idle temps at 30 to 32 degrees celsius on idle and highs of 66 to 68 on full load running
prime 95. What do you guys think about these temps I am presently running Haswell I5 4670K as well Phanteks PH-TC12DX for cooling. I kept the 2 front 92mm fans stock but changed the back to a 140mm Bitfenix fans. I just wanted to ask you guys what you thought. Thanks for the Help people .


----------



## qqsubt

Hello,

2 questions,

I am looking for my new PC in based on this case... my $ are limited so im looking for cheap solution, no overclocking, basic nonK i5, and MB ...
Im not IT HW guru, and this is for me big operation, i am changing my PC one time per 5 years and i dont have any chance check it in real life, in my eyes, im fully refered to youtube and internet... - so im trying find help here.

1.)
with cheap *mini-ITX MB* was problem with not enough space between CPU and GPU.

Gigabyte now has new MB, cheap one - GA-H81N , in my country around ~ 80$, and it looks like it is enough space for tower.. (picture is corrrectly ratio sized)

http://s17.postimg.org/pepzsyzqn/ga_h81n.jpg

my question is - if this MB is "node 304 friendly" ... also from view of .... power connectors, SATA locations..., etc..? all is at bottom.., (my PSU will be Seasonic G550.)

2.)
and my second question... this *stock fans*, 140 a 2x 92, they are not totaly loud crap?








i dont have enough $ for Noctuas... and my wish is run all of them in "low" 5V... in low, they could be silent enough?

thanks

edit: i cant uploud picture into post (doesnt work for me, im stupid?) but link work.


----------



## toyz72

if your not oc'ing then the space between cpu and gpu should not be a concern. just stick to stock cooler?

the stock fans are quite,but a lot of guys just want more air flow then they can provide. factory fans should work fine for you.


----------



## qqsubt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> if your not oc'ing then the space between cpu and gpu should not be a concern. just stick to stock cooler?
> 
> the stock fans are quite,but a lot of guys just want more air flow then they can provide. factory fans should work fine for you.


hmm, i live in dream that stock is not quite enough, nor pwn? now, I have dual core E7200 and stock cooler wasnt impresive.
i think that 212+ EVO 700-900rpm should be better then stock, not? i would like to have that 3 fans (140+2x92) full time at low 5V, .. and that 3x low + stock cpu at i5 4570..., im not sure, im ready to pay some extra $ for some extra silence.
My question wasnt primary about cpu cooler, i think cooler have to fit into case...., my question was more about .. all other stuff, like as power connectors, usb connectors.. etc, if ... they are maybe are in bad spots.. for 304?... im not PC builder, i have no idea what is possible and what is not, but if connectors are pointless concern, even better


----------



## bozint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirlindorf12*
> 
> Hello Everyone!


Hello!

Those temps are quite alright actually. People usually change the front two fans since I don't think they really do move some good amount of air. Additionally, on the High setting, they can be heard, not loud, but not silent as well.

I haven't benchmarked mine, but the idle is also around 32C.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bozint*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Those temps are quite alright actually. People usually change the front two fans since I don't think they really do move some good amount of air. Additionally, on the High setting, they can be heard, not loud, but not silent as well.
> 
> I haven't benchmarked mine, but the idle is also around 32C.


It's not that high. I idle at 32C as well and with an i7 4770k OC'd to 4.2Ghz and the Windforce dumping heat into the case I peak at 76C under full load... still way under tolerance. It'd probably drop a good bit after I get around to delidding the CPU.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bozint*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Those temps are quite alright actually. People usually change the front two fans since I don't think they really do move some good amount of air. Additionally, on the High setting, they can be heard, not loud, but not silent as well.
> 
> I haven't benchmarked mine, but the idle is also around 32C.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that high. I idle at 32C as well and with an i7 4770k OC'd to 4.2Ghz and the Windforce dumping heat into the case I peak at 76C under full load... still way under tolerance. It'd probably drop a good bit after I get around to delidding the CPU.
Click to expand...

Agreed. I idle at anywhere from 35 to 45c(it will reach 50c when browsing and stuff). But game loads usually don't exceed 55 to 60c and prime 95 loads usually won't exceed 65-70c.

Of course I'm clocked at 4.4 and delidded so my variations are a bit different. but regardless, I think your temps are fairly normal.


----------



## bozint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qqsubt*
> 
> 2 questions,
> Gigabyte now has new MB, cheap one - GA-H81N
> 
> and my second question... this *stock fans*, 140 a 2x 92, they are not totaly loud crap?


That board should be okay for a tower cooler as the CPU socket is placed in the middle of the board.

Regarding the stock fans, I wouldn't say they are loud and I think they will suit you just fine. Maybe you can upgrade them in the future if you are dissatisfied.


----------



## bozint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Agreed. I idle at anywhere from 35 to 45c(it will reach 50c when browsing and stuff). But game loads usually don't exceed 55 to 60c and prime 95 loads usually won't exceed 65-70c.


I wouldn't compare my impressions with you guys, since I'm running an i3-4330T cooled by a NH-U12S, and you have much stronger and hotter CPU's. My temps (30-32C) have been when the settings were on silent, and I'm yet to benchmark it on highest setting. It is louder, but I can live with it for benchmarking purposes I guess.









@.theMetal, I've completed my build mate, but I'm yet to start a thread. Changing work and have been busy with finishing things up at the old place, and having a 2 and a half month old baby leaves me with very little time to write something up.

Here's a "teaser" though. No picture of the MB and CPU, since the MB I received unpacked 'cos my friend got it for me and tried to reduce luggage. The CPU was tray, so came in a small blue box.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bozint*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Agreed. I idle at anywhere from 35 to 45c(it will reach 50c when browsing and stuff). But game loads usually don't exceed 55 to 60c and prime 95 loads usually won't exceed 65-70c.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't compare my impressions with you guys, since I'm running an i3-4330T cooled by a NH-U12S, and you have much stronger and hotter CPU's. My temps (30-32C) have been when the settings were on silent, and I'm yet to benchmark it on highest setting. It is louder, but I can live with it for benchmarking purposes I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @.theMetal, I've completed my build mate, but I'm yet to start a thread. Changing work and have been busy with finishing things up at the old place, and having a 2 and a half month old baby leaves me with very little time to write something up.
> 
> Here's a "teaser" though. No picture of the MB and CPU, since the MB I received unpacked 'cos my friend got it for me and tried to reduce luggage. The CPU was tray, so came in a small blue box.
Click to expand...

For sure no problem. Its more than enough proof, you are added.

Also, I know exactly how you feel I have a 4 month old.







( and also a 2.5 year old. )


----------



## ZXeolus

Does anyone know the dimensions for the removable side filter? Unfortunately my card width is 45mm so it will touch the filter. Can anyone recommend me mods they have done when their graphics card touches the filter?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qqsubt*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 2 questions,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for my new PC in based on this case... my $ are limited so im looking for cheap solution, no overclocking, basic nonK i5, and MB ...
> Im not IT HW guru, and this is for me big operation, i am changing my PC one time per 5 years and i dont have any chance check it in real life, in my eyes, im fully refered to youtube and internet... - so im trying find help here.
> 
> 1.)
> with cheap *mini-ITX MB* was problem with not enough space between CPU and GPU.
> 
> Gigabyte now has new MB, cheap one - GA-H81N , in my country around ~ 80$, and it looks like it is enough space for tower.. (picture is corrrectly ratio sized)
> 
> http://s17.postimg.org/pepzsyzqn/ga_h81n.jpg
> 
> my question is - if this MB is "node 304 friendly" ... also from view of .... power connectors, SATA locations..., etc..? all is at bottom.., (my PSU will be Seasonic G550.)
> 
> 2.)
> and my second question... this *stock fans*, 140 a 2x 92, they are not totaly loud crap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont have enough $ for Noctuas... and my wish is run all of them in "low" 5V... in low, they could be silent enough?
> 
> thanks
> 
> edit: i cant uploud picture into post (doesnt work for me, im stupid?) but link work.


yes that motherboard is good enough, you can even fit a tower cooler on that motherboard. but if youre going to use more than one hard drive, it could be a problem because there is only one SATA connector when i looked at the picture. unless of course you want to also use an MSATA SSD

as for your PSU, if you can get a *G450*, that should be better since its cheaper. i think the G450 is still semi-modular compared to the G360.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirlindorf12*
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I have just finished my Node build and I have a quick question about temps in your systems. I am presently getting idle temps at 30 to 32 degrees celsius on idle and highs of 66 to 68 on full load running
> prime 95. What do you guys think about these temps I am presently running Haswell I5 4670K as well Phanteks PH-TC12DX for cooling. I kept the 2 front 92mm fans stock but changed the back to a 140mm Bitfenix fans. I just wanted to ask you guys what you thought. Thanks for the Help people .


hi and congratulations on your build! me thinks that your temps are good







i do not like bitfenix fans though haha but that is just me!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXeolus*
> 
> Okay, thank you. Plus how are the temps in the case? I will be hoping to cool my cpu with a h60.


it should have no problems cooling your CPU if you have decent fans mounted for the H60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXeolus*
> 
> Does anyone know the dimensions for the removable side filter? Unfortunately my card width is 45mm so it will touch the filter. Can anyone recommend me mods they have done when their graphics card touches the filter?


you can remove the side filter first and try to fit your graphics card. if it doesnt fit, you might want to cut the window bigger. this loses your filter though and the graphics card exposed, getting more dust









you can try to cover it with plexiglass and add some vents maybe on the side of the plexi for gpu fan intake

pretty sure i saw a node304 with a palit gtx 770 jetstream before, i cant find it anymore xD

as for the dimensions, maybe someone will provide this for you as i currently do not have a node 304 (until i can get my hands on a white one)


----------



## bozint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXeolus*
> 
> Does anyone know the dimensions for the removable side filter? Unfortunately my card width is 45mm so it will touch the filter. Can anyone recommend me mods they have done when their graphics card touches the filter?


Check this post out:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/900#post_20473923

And this one.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/430#post_19503518


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXeolus*
> 
> Does anyone know the dimensions for the removable side filter? Unfortunately my card width is 45mm so it will touch the filter. Can anyone recommend me mods they have done when their graphics card touches the filter?


Grab this filter: HERE and just take the stock one out. This one uses magnets to attach and should stick out far enough for your fans to not touch it. It is also waaaayyyy easier to clean.

Edit: totally didn't read your post bozint! so yes exactly what bozint said.


----------



## ZXeolus

Thank you, just checked the website and its going to cost me a fortune to ship that dust filter to the UK







. I will check if any UK or european stores stock that item, if not I will look at other alternatives.


----------



## Jedi Treasley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> Per my experience (and my current setup),H60 push/pull as intake gives me better temps overall... i replaced the 2 92mm fans with Deepcool UF92 by the way...


I'm thinking of either going for an h60 intake setup as well. Do you have the front fans also set to intake or do they exhaust?

If i don't go for the h60 i will most likely go for the Phanteks PH-TC12DX, single fan.

Basically looking for the quietest option available, without much overclocking.


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedi Treasley*
> 
> I'm thinking of either going for an h60 intake setup as well. Do you have the front fans also set to intake or do they exhaust?


I had them on exhaust (and removed filters of course)... but you gave me an idea, if I have time I could try to have it as intake as well to make it pure positive pressure (kinda curious what will be the impact on the overall temps).


----------



## dexitor

I'm currently preparing to build a node mainly for gaming.

What is for sure for that it will have a SeaSonic G-Series 550 PSU. But I'm still struggeling with the GC. Maybe someone with that PSU knows if there is enough place to add a R9 280x with a backplate or will it hit the PSU?

thx


----------



## Vinceletah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qqsubt*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 2 questions,
> 
> I am looking for my new PC in based on this case... my $ are limited so im looking for cheap solution, no overclocking, basic nonK i5, and MB ...
> Im not IT HW guru, and this is for me big operation, i am changing my PC one time per 5 years and i dont have any chance check it in real life, in my eyes, im fully refered to youtube and internet... - so im trying find help here.
> 
> 1.)
> with cheap *mini-ITX MB* was problem with not enough space between CPU and GPU.
> 
> Gigabyte now has new MB, cheap one - GA-H81N , in my country around ~ 80$, and it looks like it is enough space for tower.. (picture is corrrectly ratio sized)
> 
> http://s17.postimg.org/pepzsyzqn/ga_h81n.jpg
> 
> my question is - if this MB is "node 304 friendly" ... also from view of .... power connectors, SATA locations..., etc..? all is at bottom.., (my PSU will be Seasonic G550.)
> 
> 2.)
> and my second question... this *stock fans*, 140 a 2x 92, they are not totaly loud crap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont have enough $ for Noctuas... and my wish is run all of them in "low" 5V... in low, they could be silent enough?
> 
> thanks
> 
> edit: i cant uploud picture into post (doesnt work for me, im stupid?) but link work.


I would not buy the H81N, the placement of the cpu allow for sure to have big tower coolers but you are gonna run at stock so it is not what you need!
A cheap CM TX3 will keep you at 32-34 max (referencing to the highest core temp) at idle and will keep you under 53 under long game sessions...
You have also alternative like argon AR02 and many other cheap CPU cooler that make less noise than the stock fan, and will be cool enough at stock speed.
Many of these cheap cooler are loud at full load, but full load is no realistic conditions of use (only stress test).
Then i wouldn t this H81N because the placement of the 24 pins and sata just in the reduced space between the RAM and the PSU is weird, and the placement of the audio front panel slot is not node 304 friendly either.
Also I wouldn t buy a H81 cheapset, but strech to a H87, because you will get better, not faster but stronger components.

I personally went for the GA H87N WIFI and it is hard to recommend it,
not because of the cpu slot placement but because the sata front panel slot and audio front panel slot are not Node 304 friendly.
So go for it only if it is the only H87 in your budget.

Then, the 3 stock fans are very quiet at low and medium speed but don move so much air either.
I can think that if you only need to push them to high under gaming sessions, then it shouldn t be a problem.

Otherwise, I have been working some more cable management in my case.
With a non modular PSU, it takes time but i found this platinum very cheap.


----------



## jasjeet

Has anyone done a build with the Asus Z87I Deluxe?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinceletah*


----------



## ZXeolus

Case and motherboard ordered







can't wait to move parts into new case. First time building a computer, can't wait for the challenge.


----------



## qqsubt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinceletah*
> 
> Then i wouldn t this H81N because the placement of the 24 pins and sata just in the reduced space between the RAM and the PSU is weird, and the placement of the audio front panel slot is not node 304 friendly either.
> Also I wouldn t buy a H81 cheapset, but strech to a H87, because you will get better, not faster but stronger components.
> 
> I personally went for the GA H87N WIFI and it is hard to recommend it,
> not because of the cpu slot placement but because the sata front panel slot and audio front panel slot are not Node 304 friendly.
> So go for it only if it is the only H87 in your budget.


hello, thanks a lot for answer, it helped me.. hmhm,,,
if i understand correctly, at your pictures, is your GB H87Nwifi + CM TX03 ... photos looks pretty nice...
i will consider your experience and all what u wrote... ok, GB H81N , not because of cheapness and position 24pins, H87N WIFI - no ideal sata front panel and audio... at final it pull me back to classic tower, because im not sure with me completion all this together :/ corsair 250d looks also as more safe solution for poor builder...


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Has anyone done a build with the Asus Z87I Deluxe?


should be the same build with ROG Impact and p8Z77-I Deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dexitor*
> 
> I'm currently preparing to build a node mainly for gaming.
> 
> What is for sure for that it will have a SeaSonic G-Series 550 PSU. But I'm still struggeling with the GC. Maybe someone with that PSU knows if there is enough place to add a R9 280x with a backplate or will it hit the PSU?
> 
> thx


you can backread a bit and i posted a pic with a 7970 Lightning BE using a G550







or you can search my profile for more pics about it


----------



## Vinceletah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qqsubt*
> 
> hello, thanks a lot for answer, it helped me.. hmhm,,,
> if i understand correctly, at your pictures, is your GB H87Nwifi + CM TX03 ... photos looks pretty nice...
> i will consider your experience and all what u wrote... ok, GB H81N , not because of cheapness and position 24pins, H87N WIFI - no ideal sata front panel and audio... at final it pull me back to classic tower, because im not sure with me completion all this together :/ corsair 250d looks also as more safe solution for poor builder...


Motherboard is the only component which will cost you little more, because itx cost little, the rest will be the same.
I certainly didn t mean to turn you away from the fantastic node 304!
The building and cable management takes little more time and energy, but is funny to do in itself and not that complicated.
And yes, i went for the GA-H87N and i5 4430 with the cooler master tx3 cooler.
As you can see on my pictures, even with a non modular psu and a non node 304 friendly MB you can make it work, clean cable management is all and i get fantastic temps . So if you are on the budget like i was ypu can go for the same config as me, it isn t perfect but you ll be happy with it as i am.
And if you need help and tips with cable management, you will get all the help you need on this forum!
Good luck


----------



## oligophagy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXeolus*
> 
> Thank you, just checked the website and its going to cost me a fortune to ship that dust filter to the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will check if any UK or european stores stock that item, if not I will look at other alternatives.


You can order directly from DEMCiflex. The international shipping from South Africa is the same to the US or Europe it seems, and the filters themselves are cheaper than from resellers so it doesn't really cost more.


----------



## mudblood72

My NODE 304 White. This is what I have so far! Enjoy!


----------



## mudblood72




----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudblood72*


Cool you are added, welcome


----------



## mudblood72

Thank you, glad to be a part of the gang!!!


----------



## jasjeet

Moved my 780 into the Node 304 as I don't game on my rig at university


----------



## datas0ft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Has anyone done a build with the Asus Z87I Deluxe?


Yes i did, Not Deluxe but PRO. They are same boards, Only difference is WiFi chip (Deluxe have 802.11ac WiFi).
My complete build list is on this post

I add here some pictures too (forgot add pictures to post). Right now its on "testing position" (not all disks are attached and original USB stick on warranty exchange)


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datas0ft*
> 
> My complete build list is on this post


You are added to the list, welcome


----------



## Vinceletah

I didn t thank you before "the metal", for adding me, so i do it now cos' i am also glad to be part of the gang!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinceletah*
> 
> I didn t thank you before "the metal", for adding me, so i do it now cos' i am also glad to be part of the gang!


No problem, I was looking last night, and I actually had you on the list twice somehow


----------



## funnybutrandom

Here's my build, moved from a prodigy, I think I made the right choice here!


----------



## Jedi Treasley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datas0ft*
> 
> Yes i did, Not Deluxe but PRO. They are same boards, Only difference is WiFi chip (Deluxe have 802.11ac WiFi).
> My complete build list is on this post
> 
> I add here some pictures too (forgot add pictures to post). Right now its on "testing position" (not all disks are attached and original USB stick on warranty exchange)


Hey datas0ft, your cooler the Scythe Kozuti, hows your idle and gaming temps..also is it quite. Can a fan be put on top?


----------



## Dyaems

just noticed that the G650 cables (the important ones) are ~20mm shorter than the G550 cables on average


----------



## Jedi Treasley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> just noticed that the G650 cables (the important ones) are ~20mm shorter than the G550 cables on average


Dyaems did you get a g650?


----------



## Dyaems

nope. a friend of mine, who has a node 304 as well, is using one. and i checked the specs of both PSUs online, and the G650 has slightly shorter cables, not to mention that the 2x 6pin pcie cables are already built-in along with the 24pin and 12v EPS cables, and also are shorter than the modular pcie cables from the G550 BUT they are not in separate form unlike in G550.

G550 Cables:
Non-modular:
20+4 pin ATX connector: 540mm
4+4 pin EPS/ATX12V: 540mm

Modular:
5.25"+5.25": 300+125mm
5.25"+5.25"+5.25": 400+125+125mm

SATA+SATA : 305+120mm
SATA+SATA+SATA+SATA : 400+120+120+120mm

5.25" to 3.5" adapter: 105mm
6+2 pin PCI-E: 600mm
6+2 pin PCI-E: 600mm

G650 Cables:
Non-modular:
20+4 pin ATX connector: 540mm
4+4 pin EPS/ATX12V: 540mm
6+2 pin PCI-E, 6+2 pin PCI-E: 580+100mm

Modular:
8 pin EPS12V: 650mm
6+2 pin PCI-E: 560+105mm
6+2 pin PCI-E: 560+105mm

5.25"+5.25": 300+120mm
5.25"+5.25"+5.25": 400+115+115mm
5.25" to 3.5" adapter: 107mm

SATA+SATA: 300+120mm
SATA+SATA: 300+120mm
SATA+SATA+SATA+SATA: 395+120+120+120mm


----------



## datas0ft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedi Treasley*
> 
> Hey datas0ft, your cooler the Scythe Kozuti, hows your idle and gaming temps..also is it quite. Can a fan be put on top?


My Node is home server and runs on one Ubuntu based distro named Zentyal. Actually right now is build and construction time. Dont had time make some stress tests.
Good article and some tests you can find here
Yes you can put fan to top too, but you must make "home made attaching hack" to todo this.


----------



## nagle3092

Some day I'll post mine, I have 3 nodes so far.

Edit: Might as well post some now, heres my server. I'll get around to the other 2 another day.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnybutrandom*


Sweet you are on the list


----------



## mudblood72

Nicew build!!!


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Considering this case but I'm not sure if my parts will fit.
If anyone could provide some feedback I'd appreciate it.

4770k + Maximus Impact
Samsung magic ram
Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 2 or 3
3x 256gb SSDS
GTX 780 Classified
AX860
Fully sleeved cables (help with fit?)


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Considering this case but I'm not sure if my parts will fit.
> If anyone could provide some feedback I'd appreciate it.
> 
> 4770k + Maximus Impact
> Samsung magic ram
> Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 2 or 3
> 3x 256gb SSDS
> GTX 780 Classified
> AX860
> Fully sleeved cables (help with fit?)


It will fit. Biggest things though before it will.

The power supply. I know you probably put a lot of work into sleeving that thing. Good news is it will probably fit. You will probably have to remove the bracket that the supply mounts to, to move the supply over to make room. When I did it, I just mounted it down with two sided tape, but there was room enough for my unit which was actually a tiny bit longer than yours, and modular.

Hope all this helps


----------



## Dyaems

isnt the gtx 780 classified has a backplate? i remember trying to fit an x650 and a 7970 lightning before, and i cant insert the 7970 lightning properly to the pcie slot because of the backplate--- it always hits the x650 even when the psu bracket is removed AND the psu rotated so that the cables are facing at the side exhaust.

i also think that the 780 classified is longer than the 7970 lightning, but only by a bit.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> It will fit. Biggest things though before it will.
> 
> The power supply. I know you probably put a lot of work into sleeving that thing. Good news is it will probably fit. You will probably have to remove the bracket that the supply mounts to, to move the supply over to make room. When I did it, I just mounted it down with two sided tape, but there was room enough for my unit which was actually a tiny bit longer than yours, and modular.
> 
> Hope all this helps


Thanks for the info, not sure if I'd want to an alternative mount, I thought the bracket was good for up to 160mm psus?

EDIT: My biggest concern is the cpu cooler, the dark rock pro2 is about the same size as the dh14, and I noticed some users had to remove the front fan?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> isnt the gtx 780 classified has a backplate? i remember trying to fit an x650 and a 7970 lightning before, and i cant insert the 7970 lightning properly to the pcie slot because of the backplate--- it always hits the x650 even when the psu bracket is removed AND the psu rotated so that the cables are facing at the side exhaust.
> 
> i also think that the 780 classified is longer than the 7970 lightning, but only by a bit.


I do not have a backplate installed, another user mounted one fine here

http://cdn.overclock.net/4/4b/4b90c9ee_image1.jpeg

I'm trying to get a better idea of the psu clearance from the photos in the gallery here,
but I'm imagining if I only have pcie,cpu,mobo,and sata to the mobo
it shouldnt be too tight a fit?


----------



## Dyaems

what is the PSU that the owner in that pic using? AX860i as well? if the classified doesnt have a backplate then i think its all good.









also, people actually have to remove the PSU bracket because the _max length of the PSU with the modular cables installed is more than 160mm_. with a full modular PSU like AX860i, which the connectors are located somewhat at the center, it would be hard to fit a long graphics card inside the node 304 unless you rotate the PSU where the modular cables are facing the side exhaust of the case.


----------



## ZXeolus

I will be starting my build soon,







 my motherboard has finally arrived, so doing last minute backups now. I was wondering, what is the best way to set up my fans in my case, which one should be intake and exhaust? I will be doing a push pull setup on my h60.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Thanks for the info, not sure if I'd want to an alternative mount, I thought the bracket was good for up to 160mm psus?
> 
> EDIT: My biggest concern is the cpu cooler, the dark rock pro2 is about the same size as the dh14, and I noticed some users had to remove the front fan?


You probably will have to remove the front fan of the dark rock. I actually took my front fan from my phanteks and replaced the rear case fan with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> also, people actually have to remove the PSU bracket because the _max length of the PSU with the modular cables installed is more than 160mm_. with a full modular PSU like AX860i, which the connectors are located somewhat at the center, it would be hard to fit a long graphics card inside the node 304 unless you rotate the PSU where the modular cables are facing the side exhaust of the case.


Yup this ^ with the modular cables sticking out, it quickly becomes more than 160mm


----------



## atek3

*Add me*



First SFF Gaming rig since 2003.

Thing is a beast, but it runs too hot for my taste. Thinking of case mods to increase airflow.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atek3*


You are added, welcome









So the best way to lower the temps is cable management. I had my hard drive sitting on top of my power supply flat at first, and it completely blocked the airflow. I know its a pain, but getting some of those cables out of the way should help.

Also what are the components, and what kind of clocks are you running?


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


Ah, a Node doing what it was envisioned for! Looks good!









Take that low profile Noctua and couple it with something like a Corsair H90 bolted/strapped to your GPU and you'll have a near silent system with a lot of GPU overclocking headroom. CPU overclocking with only one GPU is more of an academic exercise anyway with anything >= i5 2500K.

For anyone looking to build a real workstation/server (ECC) with a mini-itx board in one of these cases, Asus has a the C222-based P9D-I available with ECC support. ASRock has C226-based and C224-based ITX boards. You might need USB/GPU sound if you plan on building a workstation.

I'm researching the P9D-I:



Note only four SATA ports, the ASRock boards have six; missing USB 3.0 header; no nifty USB header for ESXi like the ASRocks. This thing would be awesome if you can find it, but you pay a lot for ECC!


----------



## atek3

My parts are here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1462790/node-304-gaming-build-core-i5-4570k-gigabyte-windforce-r9-290x

All my clocks are stock.

I agree cable mgmt would help.


----------



## mbondPDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Thanks for the info, not sure if I'd want to an alternative mount, I thought the bracket was good for up to 160mm psus?
> 
> EDIT: *My biggest concern is the cpu cooler, the dark rock pro2 is about the same size as the dh14, and I noticed some users had to remove the front fan?*
> I do not have a backplate installed, another user mounted one fine here


I put the front fan in the rear and removed the Node's stock exhaust fan.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


I had this click in my mind when looking at some of the posts, and realized I skipped you, this one is on the list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*


Didn't see you on the list, and now you are


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> Ah, a Node doing what it was envisioned for! Looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take that low profile Noctua and couple it with something like a Corsair H90 bolted/strapped to your GPU and you'll have a near silent system with a lot of GPU overclocking headroom. CPU overclocking with only one GPU is more of an academic exercise anyway with anything >= i5 2500K.


This is just my media server / newly invited steam home streaming machine.

Here is a teaser of my main, they are a rare sighting. I actually had to sacrifice 2 larger ones to revive these.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mbondPDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Didn't see you on the list, and now you are


Thanks!


----------



## .theMetal

92mm gentle typhoon? awesome


----------



## Delta3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> I put the front fan in the rear and removed the Node's stock exhaust fan.


What's the mobo in your build?

To all - I'm looking to try and build a 304 with an i7-4770k and an xfx dd 290x when they come out. Will a 550w g series cut it or should I go for the 650?


----------



## bim27142

G550 should be sufficient enough...


----------



## exzacklyright

Would this PSU fit? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151099&clickid=Qz52-dXtywTlUqgUYqUlc1n9UkTy3PUL0SoKTg0&iradid=97618&ircid=2106&irpid=79301&nm_mc=AFC-IR&cm_mmc=AFC-IR-_-na-_-na-_-na

What's the length requirement?


----------



## bim27142

As per specs, it will say 160mm but you will have trouble with it if it is full modular and you have a long graphics card...

This should give you an idea...



- Seasonic X-560 (160mm length)
- Asus GTX660 TOP (10.5 inch I think)


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> As per specs, it will say 160mm but you will have trouble with it if it is full modular and you have a long graphics card...


It's for a NAS. I wanted a fanless PSU.... so no GPU.

5.91" x 6.30" x 3.39" = 150mm x 160mm x 86mm


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> It's for a NAS. I wanted a fanless PSU.... so no GPU.
> 
> 5.91" x 6.30" x 3.39" = 150mm x 160mm x 86mm


Ohh... well, that should not be a problem at all...


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Looking into picking up one of these cases.

Was curious if anyone has successfully installed a Kraken G10/X40with a 780 or 290x in their system?


----------



## mbondPDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delta3000*
> 
> What's the mobo in your build?
> 
> To all - I'm looking to try and build a 304 with an i7-4770k and an xfx dd 290x when they come out. Will a 550w g series cut it or should I go for the 650?


It's an Impact.


----------



## mven

Per request. Adding the Monster High node 304 build I just finished today to this thread!

A couple of images:




More in the original thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1420172/mini-itx-build-monster-high-theme-custom-gaming-rig-will-be-pic-heavy-eventually


----------



## atek3

I'm installing two noctua NF-B9 92mm fans in my Node 304. Given my goal of dropping the temp of my R9-290X, should I have them as intake or exhaust fans? (the stock exhaust fan is now a Corsair H80i)

atek3


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atek3*
> 
> I'm installing two noctua NF-B9 92mm fans in my Node 304. Given my goal of dropping the temp of my R9-290X, should I have them as intake or exhaust fans? (the stock exhaust fan is now a Corsair H80i)
> 
> atek3


Exhaust, you'll want more negative pressure to bring more air through the side panel.


----------



## bim27142

@ mven

Beautiful build!!! If my wife sees this, she'll probably have my Node look like that too...


----------



## telles75

I have been following this thread (reading pretty much all the pages!) since last December. I was originally going to go with another case but this thread got me hooked up with the Node 304 and there was no looking back. It is my first custom build so sorry in advance for my n00b-iness








I finally put the rig together last weekend and did a change already yesterday (replaced the fans on the H80i for a couple of Noctua NF-F12). The machine is a beast and really quiet, I love it! Now the last step is becoming part of this awesome Club...

Here are some pics of my Node:













I uploaded a lot of pics I took while doing the build to Photobucket. You can seen them *HERE*


----------



## mven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> @ mven
> 
> Beautiful build!!! If my wife sees this, she'll probably have my Node look like that too...


lol do you need me to edit in spoiler tags to save your box?


----------



## atek3

Well, replaced the fans, changed the direction (so the 92mm fans are exhaust), GPU is still 94 C during Furmark.

oh well, must be time to casemod.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mven*


Awesome, glad to have you







you are on the list. One of my favorite nodes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telles75*


Thanks for the kind words, you are on added as well. Welcome









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atek3*
> 
> Well, replaced the fans, changed the direction (so the 92mm fans are exhaust), GPU is still 94 C during Furmark.
> 
> oh well, must be time to casemod.


I think with the 290x, its the nature of the beast. You might look into after market cooling. Whoops misread that never mind.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atek3*
> 
> Well, replaced the fans, changed the direction (so the 92mm fans are exhaust), GPU is still 94 C during Furmark.
> 
> oh well, must be time to casemod.


Take out the side filter/mesh and try it again. That thing is really restrictive, I took mine out and temps dropped a lot with my classy. Also I had the same 290x as you, mine didn't top 75c (Performance bios, it would hit in the mid 80s on the quiet bios) with that mesh/filter removed. Are you using the performance or quiet bios?
Try using heaven benchmark or valley as well. They are more accurate in what you would see with gaming stress. Just run it and let it loop until the temps max out.
Is your AIO setup as intake or exhaust? If its intake make sure the fans are as slow as they go. It difficult to combine an aio with a card that exhausts into the case because if you set it as exhaust the heat from the GPU will saturate the rad. In a small case like this if you have it as intake then it could be pushing more than the 92s can exhaust which is going to give you stagnant air around your GPU if you have that mesh on since more air is going into the case then coming out.


----------



## mven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atek3*
> 
> Well, replaced the fans, changed the direction (so the 92mm fans are exhaust), GPU is still 94 C during Furmark.
> 
> oh well, must be time to casemod.


You have an R9-290x right? I remembered something about the temp on that so I googled it to make sure I wasn't misremembering. I could be wrong but I think the card is purposely made to run at 95C. If you cool it more you might see increased performance but under load I think it will try to stay right at or below 95C. There are tons of articles on it if you google r9-290x 95C.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mven*
> 
> You have an R9-290x right? I remembered something about the temp on that so I googled it to make sure I wasn't misremembering. I could be wrong but I think the card is purposely made to run at 95C. If you cool it more you might see increased performance but under load I think it will try to stay right at or below 95C. There are tons of articles on it if you google r9-290x 95C.


From the pic it looks like a windforce 290x so it should be a good bit cooler than what he is getting.


----------



## mven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> From the pic it looks like a windforce 290x so it should be a good bit cooler than what he is getting.


Ah that would make more sense lol. That's what I get for insomnia posting from my phone!


----------



## koenfi

hi,

I have been following this thread for a while and i have decided to go ahead and build a super silent node (semi budget) gaming rig. But i still have a few questions.

I have build 2 pc's before but that was a few years ago. I have done some research and i ended up with these parts which i am probably going to order. (unless you guys have better suggestions).

Case: fractal design node 304 (ofcourse!)
Mobo: ASRock B45M-ITX
Processor: Intel core i5 4440
Memory: corsair vengeance 2x4 gig 1600mhz
GPU: msi r9 270x gaming 2g
SSD: samsung 840 evo basic 250GB
PSU: Seasonic G-550

Are these parts any good and what would you guys change?
I wanted to make this pc extremely silent without watercooling(maybe in the future), what fans would be good?
I also want to make the case look super tidy inside and i am thinking of sleeving the cables but i have no idea how to do that







do you guys have any good suggestions about what tools i need and any good tutorials?

Thanks in advance
ps: sorry if i make any spelling mistakes. english is not my first language


----------



## atek3

Indeed, the main reason I waited for the windforce vs. oem was reduction in operating temp


----------



## mven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koenfi*
> 
> hi,
> 
> I have been following this thread for a while and i have decided to go ahead and build a super silent node (semi budget) gaming rig. But i still have a few questions.
> 
> I have build 2 pc's before but that was a few years ago. I have done some research and i ended up with these parts which i am probably going to order. (unless you guys have better suggestions).
> 
> Case: fractal design node 304 (ofcourse!)
> Mobo: ASRock B45M-ITX
> Processor: Intel core i5 4440
> Memory: corsair vengeance 2x4 gig 1600mhz
> GPU: msi r9 270x gaming 2g
> SSD: samsung 840 evo basic 250GB
> PSU: Seasonic G-550
> 
> Are these parts any good and what would you guys change?
> I wanted to make this pc extremely silent without watercooling(maybe in the future), what fans would be good?
> I also want to make the case look super tidy inside and i am thinking of sleeving the cables but i have no idea how to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you guys have any good suggestions about what tools i need and any good tutorials?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ps: sorry if i make any spelling mistakes. english is not my first language


One neat thing about the node 304 is that it has a little switch on the back you can use to adjust the fans to high/medium/low. This isn't anything fancy, I think it just undervolts the fans to slow them down. On the one I just finished I could game (I tried Planetside 2 and TERA) just fine on the low setting things just get a little warm. Until the video card starts heating up you can't even tell it's on. And that is with crappy aerocool fans I picked solely for the look (white LED metallic blades).


----------



## telles75

I am a silence freak and as soon as I started the Node for the first time with a H80i with stock fans, the awful lawnmower noise was bad. So I ordered some NF-F12 PWM fans and replace the stock fans. The PC is so much quieter now when running at full speed. But keep in mind the stock fans (SP120L) run at 2000RPM max and the Noctuas only at 1500 RPM. Even at 1300RPM the Noctuas are not as whisper quiet as I thought they would be (they are nicely quiet below 900 RPM) and comparing them in Quiet Mode using Corsair Link to be honest both the Noctuas and the Corsairs were pretty much equally silent. So not sure if I spent extra money for nothing









As for the stock Fractal 92mm case fans I thought of also replacing them with Noctuas NF-B9 but to be honest those 2 are whisper quiet and the rad fans are louder than them anyways so it would definetly be a waste of money changing them.

Any other Node + H80i have similar findings?


----------



## dexitor

Finally I finished my node build. Actually 2. One for me and one for my wife. But I'm still not 100% happy with my cable management. Maybe some rework needed.


----------



## telles75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dexitor*
> 
> Finally I finished my node build. Actually 2. One for me and one for my wife. But I'm still not 100% happy with my cable management. Maybe some rework needed.


Are you running the H80i only with 1 fan (push configuration)?


----------



## dexitor

No. It is a H60 in push configuration. I'll post the setup later.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dexitor*


You are added, welcome to the club and forum.


----------



## dexitor

Thank you.

My complete setup is:

MB: ASRock B85m-ITX
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230v3
GK: MSI 770 TF OC
PSU: Seasonic 550W G-Series
Cooling: Corair Hydro Series H60 + Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PLPS
Drive: Samsung 830 + 2 normal HDs for now
OS: Windows 8.1 Pro x64
Case: Node 304 white (new rev front panel board)


----------



## AaBoy

Hello I want to make a build with the Fractal Design Node 304. I picked this components:
*CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1240v3 Box, LGA1150
*Motherboard:* MSI Z87I Gaming AC, ITX, Sockel 1150
*RAM:* 16 GB-Kit Kingston 1600MHz DDR3 CL9 DIMM XMP Beast Series
*Case:* FRACTAL DESIGN Node 304
*GPU:* MSI R9 280X GAMING 3G, AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5
*PSU:* Seasonic G-650, 650 Watt, 80PLUS Gold
*HDD:* Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
*SSD:* Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic 120GB SATA 6Gb/s
*Cooler:* Noctua NH-C12P SE14

I want to ask if someone can tell me if I mount the Noctua is there any chance of the Noctua and the RAM to touch? Because the RAM a quite big and I'm not sure if they will fit.

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## datas0ft

I dont think that you have problems if you look to these pictures: link1 & link2


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> This is just my media server / newly invited steam home streaming machine.
> 
> Here is a teaser of my main, they are a rare sighting. I actually had to sacrifice 2 larger ones to revive these.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


92mm gentle typhoons? damn... at what RPM does it run? i have 92mm san aces here sitting around but still looking for an idea how to slow down the RPM since i will put it as soon as I get my hands on a white node 304. the built-in fan controller doesnt work for some reason









funny thing though is that i dont need to mount a fan on a tower heatsink when using those san ace fans, and dust goes out as soon as it gets inside the case xD

it is too loud though!


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> 92mm gentle typhoons? damn... at what RPM does it run? i have 92mm san aces here sitting around but still looking for an idea how to slow down the RPM since i will put it as soon as I get my hands on a white node 304. the built-in fan controller doesnt work for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny thing though is that i dont need to mount a fan on a tower heatsink when using those san ace fans, and dust goes out as soon as it gets inside the case xD
> 
> it is too loud though!


They are the 92mm AP-14s, 2650rpm. They are a little noisy at 12v but not terrible, 7v is where they shine though. They push twice as much air as the stock fans but are really quiet. I can point you in the direction of some pure nidec versions but they are $40 a piece and require a $200 minimum order.

Also for anyone looking to build a sound conscious rig, go with the g series 650. I got both the 650 and 550, with my 780ti and oc'ed 4770k the 650 doesn't spin up like the 550 did. That thing would kick on and sound like a hair dryer during gaming, it was driving me nuts (most my rig can pull is about 490-500 from the wall). So I went and bought the 650 and now all is well again.


----------



## Dyaems

@nagle3092

thanks man. no need to point me out on a store since i live outside the US so it will cost more than 200usd to have them shipped here. and i can live with the San Ace fans, but i think they require reterminating the fan headers since they have 4 pin but has 5 connector holes? dunno what its called.

gonna pic them when i get home after work. i hope its pwm haha but they always spin at max RPM when i tried to use it.

EDIT: here are my 92mm fans, any idea if this would work as PWM when I change the connectors? The connectors look odd.


----------



## mven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Also for anyone looking to build a sound conscious rig, go with the g series 650. I got both the 650 and 550, with my 780ti and oc'ed 4770k the 650 doesn't spin up like the 550 did. That thing would kick on and sound like a hair dryer during gaming, it was driving me nuts (most my rig can pull is about 490-500 from the wall). So I went and bought the 650 and now all is well again.


The TX850 I used was really quiet too even with my reducing some of the airflow inside of it by having the cable sleeves terminated inside the psu. Though you definitely will have to shorten/remove some cables as it's a bit much for the inside of a node 304 lol.


----------



## mven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> @nagle3092
> 
> thanks man. no need to point me out on a store since i live outside the US so it will cost more than 200usd to have them shipped here. and i can live with the San Ace fans, but i think they require reterminating the fan headers since they have 4 pin but has 5 connector holes? dunno what its called.
> 
> gonna pic them when i get home after work. i hope its pwm haha but they always spin at max RPM when i tried to use it.
> 
> EDIT: here are my 92mm fans, any idea if this would work as PWM when I change the connectors? The connectors look odd.


They seem to be PWM fans

See datasheet here (page 297/298): http://www.datasheetarchive.com/dl/Datasheets-SW18/DSASW00346606.pdf

The controller in the Node 304 is not a PWM controller it simply regulates voltage.

Those look to be 92X92X32 mm fans that pull nearly an amp (.88A) and push over 100 CFM. They spin at up to 5k RPM. I have toyed around with some of the bigger versions of these and even set pretty low you are not looking at a quiet fan. These are made to move serious air. That said they would definitely be tolerable I think at a lower speed. If you hook them to a splitter you may want to look at the amperage rating on whatever you plug them into. I would think the 4 pins in use would be the correct match up to a 4 pin PWM header (you could test with the cpu header and just plug your cpu fan into something else). If it doesn't work, you could try just flipping the blue and yellow wires as if it spins at all I am guessing your Vin and GND are right.

The white fans that come with the Node 304 are like max 1300 RPM push about 25CFM and from my estimate pull less than .1A of current to give you a comparison.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> @nagle3092
> EDIT: here are my 92mm fans, any idea if this would work as PWM when I change the connectors? The connectors look odd.


I would think they would but you'll have to find sanyos spec sheet for them so you can make sure the pinnout lines up correctly.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mven*
> 
> They seem to be PWM fans
> 
> See datasheet here (page 297/298): http://www.datasheetarchive.com/dl/Datasheets-SW18/DSASW00346606.pdf
> 
> The controller in the Node 304 is not a PWM controller it simply regulates voltage.
> 
> Those look to be 92X92X32 mm fans that pull nearly an amp (.88A) and push over 100 CFM. They spin at up to 5k RPM. I have toyed around with some of the bigger versions of these and even set pretty low you are not looking at a quiet fan. These are made to move serious air. That said they would definitely be tolerable I think at a lower speed. If you hook them to a splitter you may want to look at the amperage rating on whatever you plug them into. I would think the 4 pins in use would be the correct match up to a 4 pin PWM header (you could test with the cpu header and just plug your cpu fan into something else). If it doesn't work, you could try just flipping the blue and yellow wires as if it spins at all I am guessing your Vin and GND are right.
> 
> The white fans that come with the Node 304 are like max 1300 RPM push about 25CFM and from my estimate pull less than .1A of current to give you a comparison.


thanks for the info, i once tried plugging into a z77e-itx header and the fans does not spin haha so i have to plug in the first 3 pins only to make it work.

i have tried them at max RPM before and yeah, they are loud! but it doesnt seem to be THAT loud when i tried it in an open area and holding it, not installed inside any case.

i read the spec sheet and it has pulse sensor? that is different from PWM right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I would think they would but you'll have to find sanyos spec sheet for them so you can make sure the pinnout lines up correctly.


will do


----------



## bozint

Few pages back I posted that I worked on my build, which I named The Butler. The name is due to the nature of the system to serve media files 24/7, as well as to store and backup important stuff.

The components were listed, but here they are again:

Case: FD Node 304
MB: ASUS H87I-Plus
CPU: i3-4330T
Cooler: Noctua NH-U12S
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro Gold 8GB (kit of two)
PSU: Seasonic G-550
HDD: 1x1.5TB WD Green, 1x2TB Samsung, 1x3TB Seagate, 1x750GB WD Blue 2.5" (temporary)

Thought about starting a build log, but really haven't had the time to write something about it. Might do it next week, as my work schedule might be more relaxed.

I made three revisions to the cable management, and I'm pretty happy with the outcome of the final one.

Top view


Sides view


Cables routing
   

More images on the build log


http://imgur.com/a

.

I've installed Win 8.1 Pro x64, and all is well. I haven't tested for stability or some benchmark just to check the temps, but it idles at 30C. The back, stock, fan is connected to the chassis header on the MB and even turns off completely when the temps are low. This is all regulated by the Asus suite for fan management. The case is pretty quite, and I have to get next to it to be able to hear it.

The front fans are a bit audible when on highest setting, but I am not running it on H anyway. Will probably change them for other quieter fans.

The Node's power extension cable sparked and fried itself (luckily everything else is okay) so I am waiting for a replacement from FD, so that I can finally leave the system on all the time.

Will post more info once everything is up and running. Thanks to all the comments and images, as they've been very helpful during the cable management process.

P.S. I did create a Rig on my profile page, but it doesn't show below my posts. How come? Fixed.


----------



## Dyaems

^

hover your username on the top right corner > edit my signature > look your rig at the bottom and you should be able to add it from there.


----------



## bozint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> ^


Cheers Dyaems!


----------



## Dyaems




----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bozint*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Few pages back I posted that I worked on my build, which I named The Butler. The name is due to the nature of the system to serve media files 24/7, as well as to store and backup important stuff.
> 
> The components were listed, but here they are again:
> 
> Case: FD Node 304
> MB: ASUS H87I-Plus
> CPU: i3-4330T
> Cooler: Noctua NH-U12S
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro Gold 8GB (kit of two)
> PSU: Seasonic G-550
> HDD: 1x1.5TB WD Green, 1x2TB Samsung, 1x3TB Seagate, 1x750GB WD Blue 2.5" (temporary)
> 
> Thought about starting a build log, but really haven't had the time to write something about it. Might do it next week, as my work schedule might be more relaxed.
> 
> I made three revisions to the cable management, and I'm pretty happy with the outcome of the final one.
> 
> Top view
> 
> 
> Sides view
> 
> 
> Cables routing
> 
> 
> More images on the build log
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> .
> 
> I've installed Win 8.1 Pro x64, and all is well. I haven't tested for stability or some benchmark just to check the temps, but it idles at 30C. The back, stock, fan is connected to the chassis header on the MB and even turns off completely when the temps are low. This is all regulated by the Asus suite for fan management. The case is pretty quite, and I have to get next to it to be able to hear it.
> 
> The front fans are a bit audible when on highest setting, but I am not running it on H anyway. Will probably change them for other quieter fans.
> 
> The Node's power extension cable sparked and fried itself (luckily everything else is okay) so I am waiting for a replacement from FD, so that I can finally leave the system on all the time.
> 
> Will post more info once everything is up and running. Thanks to all the comments and images, as they've been very helpful during the cable management process.
> 
> P.S. I did create a Rig on my profile page, but it doesn't show below my posts. How come?


Looks good.


----------



## mven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> thanks for the info, i once tried plugging into a z77e-itx header and the fans does not spin haha so i have to plug in the first 3 pins only to make it work.
> 
> i have tried them at max RPM before and yeah, they are loud! but it doesnt seem to be THAT loud when i tried it in an open area and holding it, not installed inside any case.
> 
> i read the spec sheet and it has pulse sensor? that is different from PWM right?
> will do


PWM stands for pulse width modulation or essentially varying the "pulse" or "on" time of positive voltage applied so that the the fan is turned on and off really really fast you can see the square wave form in the datasheet. I don't really know how it works on a fan motor but I would guess the pulse sensor is just like a transistor or FET that simply switches the voltage for the fan on and off based on the PWM signal applied to that pin. The other pin should just be the RPM signal. I would look up the pinouts for a 4 pin PWM header and make sure the pins match your fan.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bozint*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You *rocked* the cable management, nice work .


----------



## Bersi

Hello,

have my Node 304 now with the following:
- i7-860 (Socket 1156)
- GTX 570 Phantom

The Phantom makes a lot heat so 2 questions to the community:
- What are the usual recommandations for change of Case Fans? I seek Fans with more power/CFM, still very quiet und of course cheap, so as good as it gets...








- Have somenone tried to switch the Fan Directions and also to turn power supply upside down so that it also exhaust air from inside case? I (maybe) expect to get somewhere 50-80% more heat out the Case with 2*92mm Fans + 120mm Fan of power supply all exhausting?

Appreciate any Input, thanks.

Bersi


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bersi*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> have my Node 304 now with the following:
> - i7-860 (Socket 1156)
> - GTX 570 Phantom
> 
> The Phantom makes a lot heat so 2 questions to the community:
> - What are the usual recommandations for change of Case Fans? I seek Fans with more power/CFM, still very quiet und of course cheap, so as good as it gets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Have somenone tried to switch the Fan Directions and also to turn power supply upside down so that it also exhaust air from inside case? I (maybe) expect to get somewhere 50-80% more heat out the Case with 2*92mm Fans + 120mm Fan of power supply all exhausting?
> 
> Appreciate any Input, thanks.
> 
> Bersi


You can try flipping the 92mm fans and see if that helps. I would recommend to remove the side grill/filter on the GPU side to get more air to it. Try to get the 400r demciflex filter and use that instead. As far as the PSU I would leave it where it is, that's not really a component you want sucking up hot air. Some go down on efficiency as they get hotter and they usually get louder in the process. Also unless yours is right up against the side (removed PSU bracket) most of that air is going to stay in the case anyways.


----------



## mven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bozint*
> 
> Few pages back I posted that I worked on my build, which I named The Butler. The name is due to the nature of the system to serve media files 24/7, as well as to store and backup important stuff.
> ...


That looks really clean! Nice job!


----------



## bozint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Looks good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> You *rocked* the cable management, nice work .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mven*
> 
> That looks really clean! Nice job!


Thanks guys, appreciate it! Credit goes to the posters in this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bersi*
> 
> Hello
> 
> - What are the usual recommandations for change of Case Fans? I seek Fans with more power/CFM, still very quiet und of course cheap, so as good as it gets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Have somenone tried to switch the Fan Directions and also to turn power supply upside down so that it also exhaust air from inside case? I (maybe) expect to get somewhere 50-80% more heat out the Case with 2*92mm Fans + 120mm Fan of power supply all exhausting?


Hello,

I remember reading in the thread that some people tried reversing the flow (back to front) with actually getting worse temps.

You can try for your setup though, and report back your findings.


----------



## def47

Hello,
I received my last part to complete my node.

It was a Gigabyte GTX 780 OC rev.2
Dimensions: 292 x 129 x 43mm (11.5 x 5.1 x 1.7")

It's quite expensive (for me at least), so before opening it,
I was wondering if I would have any problems fitting it in my node.

Thanks for your help









*Video card:* Gigabyte GTX780 OC Rev.2, 3gb
*Case:* Node 304
*Mobo:* ASUS Maximus VI Impact
*CPU:* intel i7 4770k
*Cooler:* Corsair H90
*Fans:* 2X NF-A14 PWM + 2X NF-B9 PWM
*PSU:* Seasonic G650
*SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO 500gb
*HDD:* WD Black 2TB
*Memory:* 16gb(2X8gb) 1866mhz CL9 corsair vengeance pro


----------



## bim27142

My Node recently... I sleeved my PSU cables but seems more "crowded" as a result but still I don't mind since it still looked better IMO..









https://imageshack.com/i/myucvqj

https://imageshack.com/i/my9s6dj


----------



## mven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *def47*
> 
> Hello,
> I received my last part to complete my node.
> 
> It was a Gigabyte GTX 780 OC rev.2
> Dimensions: 292 x 129 x 43mm (11.5 x 5.1 x 1.7")
> 
> It's quite expensive (for me at least), so before opening it,
> I was wondering if I would have any problems fitting it in my node.
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Video card:* Gigabyte GTX780 OC Rev.2, 3gb
> *Case:* Node 304
> *Mobo:* ASUS Maximus VI Impact
> *CPU:* intel i7 4770k
> *Cooler:* Corsair H90
> *Fans:* 2X NF-A14 PWM + 2X NF-B9 PWM
> *PSU:* Seasonic G650
> *SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO 500gb
> *HDD:* WD Black 2TB
> *Memory:* 16gb(2X8gb) 1866mhz CL9 corsair vengeance pro


Length and width wise you are certainly fine assuming your PSU is short enough.

I'm not 100% on height. The fan controller on the node sits right above the video card. If it's tall right there you might have an issue.


----------



## mven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> My Node recently... I sleeved my PSU cables but seems more "crowded" as a result but still I don't mind since it still looked better IMO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/myucvqj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/my9s6dj


I had the exact same experience. If I did it again I would do every cable in large tight bundles. Rather than individual wires. In a case that small the large volume of the individual cables is super bulky and reduces the air flow if anything.

I do like the blue as well!


----------



## def47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mven*
> 
> Length and width wise you are certainly fine assuming your PSU is short enough.
> 
> I'm not 100% on height. The fan controller on the node sits right above the video card. If it's tall right there you might have an issue.


Alright, thanks!!
I already took off the fan controller because I didn't intend to use it, so that won't be a problem









As for the psu, I got a g-series G650. I hope that's alright.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

You're completely fine, fan controller or not.

You can check out my pics just a handful of pages ago. I've got a Gigabyte Windforce 780Ti in mine and it fits comfortably. I'm also using a Seasonic G-series 650w.


----------



## def47

Alright, thanks a lot everyone who helped me! I just finished my dream build.









*Video card:* Gigabyte GTX780 OC Rev.2, 3gb
*Case:* Node 304
*Mobo:* ASUS Maximus VI Impact
*CPU:* intel i7 4770k
*Cooler:* Corsair H90
*Fans:* 2X NF-A14 PWM + 2X NF-B9 PWM
*PSU:* Seasonic G650
*SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO 500gb
*HDD:* WD Black 2TB
*Memory:* 16gb(2X8gb) 1866mhz CL9 corsair vengeance pro

http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag401/remionfire/IMG_20140205_143936_zps6ddatrs6.jpg

http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag401/remionfire/IMG_20140205_143902_zps6vqfyddd.jpg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *def47*


----------



## exzacklyright

Can someone remind me where this goes? lol.


----------



## def47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Can someone remind me where this goes? lol.


right above the 2 screws that keeps the gpu in place


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *def47*
> 
> right above the 2 screws that keeps the gpu in place


That's what I thought. It just feels loose.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> That's what I thought. It just feels loose.


It shouldnt, the plate goes on the inside and the thumbscrew on the outside. Like so...
It probably just needs to be tightened more. I know one out of the 3 I have it cross threaded as soon as it started. It wouldn't line up with the threads after trying a bunch of times, so I just wrenched it in and its fine now.


----------



## mven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *def47*
> 
> Alright, thanks a lot everyone who helped me! I just finished my dream build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Video card:* Gigabyte GTX780 OC Rev.2, 3gb
> *Case:* Node 304
> *Mobo:* ASUS Maximus VI Impact
> *CPU:* intel i7 4770k
> *Cooler:* Corsair H90
> *Fans:* 2X NF-A14 PWM + 2X NF-B9 PWM
> *PSU:* Seasonic G650
> *SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO 500gb
> *HDD:* WD Black 2TB
> *Memory:* 16gb(2X8gb) 1866mhz CL9 corsair vengeance pro
> 
> http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag401/remionfire/IMG_20140205_143936_zps6ddatrs6.jpg
> 
> http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag401/remionfire/IMG_20140205_143902_zps6vqfyddd.jpg


Looks good! Hope it runs awesome~


----------



## bozint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *def47*
> 
> I just finished my dream build.


Great specs and looks awesome and clean. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## DaPhatty

Greetings everyone. I've been lurking in this thread for over a week, reading through all of "the awesome" on what promises to be a fun case for me to play with. My case project will be a downsize from a Cooler Master CM Stacker. I have most of the parts I need but I do have a couple of questions that I'd like to ask those of you who have taken the plunge.

Based on everything I've read, it seems that most people are happy with the Seasonic brand PSUs, but there seems to be some debate regarding the viability of modular versions. While they do minimize cable clutter, there are are additional issues surrounding the placement of the motherboard connectors and the length of the cables that actually see use in the Node 304. Personally, I am on the fence about using a modular PSU. I have looked through all of the recommended modular PSUs from this thread and it seems like the placement of the motherboard cable connections would always be too close to a large graphics card. Is it possible to get a good modular PSU for this case without having to make sacrifices to accommodate the aforementioned limitations?

Second question - If you had to recommend a part, accessory, or mod to a new Node 304 owner, what would it be and why? Aesthetic suggestions are just as important as practical ones so feel free to share. (On a side note, I am seriously considering my own PSU sleeving project but a small part of me wishes I could just buy a PSU exactly the way I want it.)

Anyhow, thanks in advance for your replies and many thanks to all of the contributors to this thread. You all convinced me to skip the Bitfenix Prodigy in favor of the Node 304. I will post pics and specs as soon as I have all my parts together in one place.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPhatty*
> 
> Greetings everyone. I've been lurking in this thread for over a week, reading through all of "the awesome" on what promises to be a fun case for me to play with. My case project will be a downsize from a Cooler Master CM Stacker. I have most of the parts I need but I do have a couple of questions that I'd like to ask those of you who have taken the plunge.
> 
> Based on everything I've read, it seems that most people are happy with the Seasonic brand PSUs, but there seems to be some debate regarding the viability of modular versions. While they do minimize cable clutter, there are are additional issues surrounding the placement of the motherboard connectors and the length of the cables that actually see use in the Node 304. Personally, I am on the fence about using a modular PSU. I have looked through all of the recommended modular PSUs from this thread and it seems like the placement of the motherboard cable connections would always be too close to a large graphics card. Is it possible to get a good modular PSU for this case without having to make sacrifices to accommodate the aforementioned limitations?
> 
> Second question - If you had to recommend a part, accessory, or mod to a new Node 304 owner, what would it be and why? Aesthetic suggestions are just as important as practical ones so feel free to share. (On a side note, I am seriously considering my own PSU sleeving project but a small part of me wishes I could just buy a PSU exactly the way I want it.)
> 
> Anyhow, thanks in advance for your replies and many thanks to all of the contributors to this thread. You all convinced me to skip the Bitfenix Prodigy in favor of the Node 304. I will post pics and specs as soon as I have all my parts together in one place.


First of all, thanks for the kind words, and welcome to the forum and to our thread









The seasonic is awesome for a few reasons. First, seasonic tends to be one of the best brands of psu's you can get, with an amazing track record. Second, this modular supply has all the outs near the bottom of the supply so they fit right under the longer graphics cards, coming out of the unit. I prefer the short silverstone supplies my self because you can get the PP05 or PP05-E short cable kits, which replace all the cables with half length. To reach anything in the node you don't need a lot of length.

One of my most recommended mods for the case is putting your solid state drive behind the front cover. The less drives you have in the case, the easier the air can flow from the front fans to help cool the processor. I only have an ssd in my build with no extra drives hanging on the mounts, so the fans freely blow air to my heatsink.

If you are seriously considering sleeving your psu for the case, I would highly suggest shortening the cables to custom lengths while you are at it. It could be one of the best ways to organize the inside of the case and reduce cable clutter.


----------



## DaPhatty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> One of my most recommended mods for the case is putting your solid state drive behind the front cover. The less drives you have in the case, the easier the air can flow from the front fans to help cool the processor. I only have an ssd in my build with no extra drives hanging on the mounts, so the fans freely blow air to my heatsink.


This is a great suggestion! In fact, I am surprised Fractal didn't think of this. Including some tabs to mount an SSD behind the front panel during manufacturing would have been a trivial matter.

I spent some time inspecting the area behind the front panel and I'm having some difficulty choosing a good mount point. I initially considered affixing a plastic HD mounting kit to the back side of the front bezel with some adhesive, but there might not be enough space to accommodate such a solution. How did you mount your SSD?


----------



## RoughneckGeek

I used a strip of adhesive velcro when I had mine positioned under the front panel.



I've since moved it. The new location doesn't have any impact on airflow since it sits directly under the frame and allows me to run a single SATA power cable to power both drives.


----------



## telles75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPhatty*
> 
> Based on everything I've read, it seems that most people are happy with the Seasonic brand PSUs, but there seems to be some debate regarding the viability of modular versions. While they do minimize cable clutter, there are are additional issues surrounding the placement of the motherboard connectors and the length of the cables that actually see use in the Node 304. Personally, I am on the fence about using a modular PSU. I have looked through all of the recommended modular PSUs from this thread and it seems like the placement of the motherboard cable connections would always be too close to a large graphics card. Is it possible to get a good modular PSU for this case without having to make sacrifices to accommodate the aforementioned limitations?


I was tempted to get the Seasonic G-650 but ended up getting the Corsair CX600. The cables on the Corsair are perfect match (when you do proper cable management), non-existent clutter and because is so short there is no problem with a long graphics card (I have it with the GTX 780Ti).


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telles75*
> 
> I was tempted to get the Seasonic G-650 but ended up getting the Corsair CX600. The cables on the Corsair are perfect match (when you do proper cable management), non-existent clutter and because is so short there is no problem with a long graphics card (I have it with the GTX 780Ti).


Keep an ear open for that fan in the psu to go. I had a CX600 in my sons rig and the fan started to act up. They use sleeve bearing fans which dont do well horizontally. I moved over my G 550 to his and bought myself a G 650. Only reason I had that was because I needed a cheap psu when I first built his rig. Now he gets all my spare/old parts.


----------



## exzacklyright

http://imgur.com/a


I fail :

  

The PSU cables were backwards... plus I had to use 2 90 degree connector Sata cables (sigh). Not to mention on my mobo literally everything is like plugged into one corner...

Question: Should I use the fan controller? Yes or no? There's one back fan that I'll have to use it with...


----------



## DaPhatty

I ended up using an Antec 650 that was originally installed in my Windows Server as I simply couldn't stand looking at this case without finishing the build.







After considering the placement of my SSD behind the front panel, I realized that I could actually feed the extra PSU cables through the stock opening and hide them behind the front panel instead! The result is a much cleaner interior with far fewer airflow obstructions. I still need to clean up the cable routing but I am extremely satisfied with the build in its current state. I'm going to give my components some time to breath before I finalize the placement of the cables with zip ties. I haven't been this excited about a computer build in quite some time. Hell, it was mostly a relocation from one case to another and it feels like a completely new computer!

This is awesome!


----------



## mudblood72

Did some cable management, hope you like!


----------



## Namkab

I have been looking through this thread for the last few days and have not found an answer. Im planning on buying this case and using my 7950 with an arctic accelero 7970 cooler on a p8z77-i. My concern is the width of the gpu with that cooler. Could someone please give some input if this will work? I am not able to measure myself because i am out of state, but from my research the 7950 with the cooler is 57mm thick.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namkab*
> 
> I have been looking through this thread for the last few days and have not found an answer. Im planning on buying this case and using my 7950 with an arctic accelero 7970 cooler on a p8z77-i. My concern is the width of the gpu with that cooler. Could someone please give some input if this will work? I am not able to measure myself because i am out of state, but from my research the 7950 with the cooler is 57mm thick.


scared to say there. if its wided than a vaper x with the after market cooler, then i would say more than likely not. i'm sure someone in here has tired though.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/1030

heres a link of a 7970 vx .


----------



## Numrollen

Hey, i just found this big thread and i have a question. I also plan to build a rig with the 304. I want to use:

ASRock FM2A88X-ITX+
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A

The Macho should be turned to the *back*. i know, there is not enough space left for the normal fan. But will a *Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14* fit?


----------



## Vinceletah

I saw here that many of you have replaced the fans coming with the Node, and I was wondering:

What kind of benefits you get with temps? Especially at low and medium speed (I only run high when I play games and then i don t care much the noise).

I don t hear the fans at low speed and barely at medium speed but, it also feels like they don t moove that much air in the case.
Just to test I unplugged the 2 92mm a few days and didn t go upp in temps...

So I am considering buying 2 Noctua B9-1600 and a Cougar Vortex HDB 140mm.

Feel free to share any experience on them, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudblood72*
> 
> Did some cable management, hope you like!


Teach meeeeeee! LoL. I'm having trouble with my 6 HDD's.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinceletah*
> 
> I saw here that many of you have replaced the fans coming with the Node, and I was wondering:
> 
> What kind of benefits you get with temps? Especially at low and medium speed (I only run high when I play games and then i don t care much the noise).
> 
> I don t hear the fans at low speed and barely at medium speed but, it also feels like they don t moove that much air in the case.
> 
> *Just to test I unplugged the 2 92mm a few days and didn t go upp in temps...*
> 
> So I am considering buying 2 Noctua B9-1600 and a Cougar Vortex HDB 140mm.
> 
> Feel free to share any experience on them, it would be much appreciated!


i always say similar to that in this thread but people seems to ignore me xD

i never changed the fans in the front though, except for this one time that i tested using 2x 92mm sanyo denki fans in front to see how loud they are. i always thought of the front fans as a hdd cooler _that barely helps_ in cooling the hdds


----------



## mudblood72

Would love too!!!







I cant wait to stuff a few more in mine!!! I just looped the sata cables around the drive bays...good luck...


----------



## Lactose Intoler

Hey guys, I'm thinking about downgrading from my Corsair 500r into this case for portability and I've got questions about fit. I currently run the following

i5 4670k
Asus p8z87-pro
Stock intel cooler
MSI GTX 680 Lightning
Corsair HX750
GSkill Sniper 2x4GB

Which of the following besides the motherboard will I have to replace in order to fit inside the Fractal? I'd like to keep the GTX 680 if possible...but if that's too long/wide could anyone recommend me a ITX case that can hold all these?


----------



## Vinceletah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lactose Intoler*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm thinking about downgrading from my Corsair 500r into this case for portability and I've got questions about fit. I currently run the following
> 
> i5 4670k
> Asus p8z87-pro
> Stock intel cooler
> MSI GTX 680 Lightning
> Corsair HX750
> GSkill Sniper 2x4GB
> 
> Which of the following besides the motherboard will I have to replace in order to fit inside the Fractal? I'd like to keep the GTX 680 if possible...but if that's too long/wide could anyone recommend me a ITX case that can hold all these?


Hej!
You can fit your GTX 680 in a Node 304, no problem.
But your PSU won t fit, and won t fit any m-ITX design I think because 180mm Lengh is massive.
I would suggest you to find a PSU which is 140mm if you want to get a Node. I would also suggest 2 models,
-The Antec EarthWatt, non modular but a tiny, cheap and silent 550w platinum that will fit the Node 304!
-The Seasonic G550, because many here have it and seem happy with it!


----------



## Lactose Intoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinceletah*
> 
> Hej!
> You can fit your GTX 680 in a Node 304, no problem.
> But your PSU won t fit, and won t fit any m-ITX design I think because 180mm Lengh is massive.
> I would suggest you to find a PSU which is 140mm if you want to get a Node. I would also suggest 2 models,
> -The Antec EarthWatt, non modular but a tiny, cheap and silent 550w platinum that will fit the Node 304!
> -The Seasonic G550, because many here have it and seem happy with it!


Thanks for the quick reply! Just another quick question, but what cooling system would you recommend that is relatively cheap and silent? It doesn't need to be incredible, just enough for a modest overclock







. Perhaps the stock cooler is fine?


----------



## Vinceletah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lactose Intoler*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply! Just another quick question, but what cooling system would you recommend that is relatively cheap and silent? It doesn't need to be incredible, just enough for a modest overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Perhaps the stock cooler is fine?


You are welcome!

Your question about cooling is a little tricky, because cheap and silent are personal values!
I would think that if your graphic card is the loudest component in your rig, you can call it quiet?
But silent means everything is watercooled and that is very expensive..
Then the choice of the Motherboard is gonna influence the choice of the cooling system because the placement of the CPU slot will vary.
Asrock and Asus have the CPU slot away from the graphic card, compared to gigabyte for exemple, but gigabyte is cheaper and also a good brand.
_Aircooling:

If you need to overclock and want the cheapest alternatives, you can go for exemple with an Asrock Z87I and a Cooler master hyper 212 or Argon 01.
If you want to afford better, go for a beautiful Asus like the Z87I pro or maximus impact and a Noctua NH14S.
_Watercooling:

The choice of the Motherboard doesn t really matter much here, because the placement of the CPU slot won t be a problem.
And for the Cooling, I would go with Antec or Corsair,just because everything they do is good, like a H80i/H90 over or instead of your exhaust stock fan!
For both water and aircooling you can find many pictures and comments if you browse this fantastic forum.
But do not overclock with a stock fan, it barely can clear a Stress test at stock speed!

And if you allow me I would ask you which use you make of your PC, if you are not making heavy multitasking and videoediting?
Because for gaming overclock is overrated and you would save a lot of money with a GigABYTE GA-H87N and Cooler Master TX3!

Here you can see my config with pictures.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/2590


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Nothing special...

MB: Asrock Z87-ITX
CPU: Intel 4770K
GPU: EVGA GTX 780
Cooler: Stock cooling
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB
PSU: Silverstone Strider Series 550W
SSD: 2x Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*


You are added


----------



## ZXeolus

*Build:* i7 3770k(new cpu installed today) - 8gb corsair vengence - H60 2013 with Viper fans x2 (Double exhaust) - Intake fans Noctua A9x14 PWM - CX600 PSU - 1 SSD (180gb) / 1 HDD (3TB) - 7970 GHZ Vapor X 3GB

I have now finished my build!







The case is soo awesome. I had to replace by XFX PSU as it was too long and could not fit my graphics card as it was blocking the ports.

Here is a photo of my stuff before the build







Was prepped up as it was first time building a PC, as my old one was made by my uncle.



Spent 2-3 hours installing motherboard, cooler, and psu and doing some crazy cable management. Did not want high temps in my case.



Came to a brick wall when I noticed my PSU was too big, the website I looked at for my psu had the wrong measurements. I only needed one port and my graphics card was blocking it











At this point, I thought I would see if my new motherboard was working (as I bought off eBay) and whether it would power on. So I took the PSU out of the case, plugged in all the wires and switched it on. The PSU made a loud pop and powered down







I got scared soo much that I thought I killed my board and cpu (2500k). There were no LED on the motherboard







and psu always kept powering down. I checked again twice if everything was plugged in, till I realised I forgot to plug in the 8 pin power into the motherboard. Had to jump start psu with paper clip and luckly it worked.



Ordered a new psu that came the following day with some noctua fans for the front. Opted for an non modular as I saw the CX600 got great reviews, was small, cheap and quiet.

Really impressed with my first proper build and happy that side panel is not touching my graphics card. Left hand side of case is not closed properly to avoid fan filter from touching the GPU fan. Even though its not closed properly, from afar it looks closed. I am also suprised by the temps that I am getting, 22-32C during idle and just below 50C on load.


----------



## auteur

hi!

just a quick question, i m planing to built a file server on this case, is there a way to install 7 or 8 hard drives on it?
or they will be problems with air flow and heating?

thanks


----------



## pe4nut666

you can strap a few 2.5 drives to the front behind the front bezel panel my friend has 6 drives in his cause he has a full size graphics card so one of the dual hdd mounts is removed but now it has 4 3.5 in the case and 2 2.5 2tb drives velcro'd to the front


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXeolus*


Glad you got it worked out. You are added, welcome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auteur*
> 
> hi!
> 
> just a quick question, i m planing to built a file server on this case, is there a way to install 7 or 8 hard drives on it?
> or they will be problems with air flow and heating?
> 
> thanks


You will be pushing it with that many drives, unless you get really cleaver with how you mount them. I couldn't see you getting more than 6 full sized drives in, but you could do 6 of them, and a 2.5 on the outside of one of the outer brackets, maybe on the outside of both. And you could get one out in front behind the front panel, that is a popular mod for SSD's, since they don't really produce heat, and don't need any airflow to keep them cool.

You shouldn't have any problems with anything overheating. You probably wont get too much of a graphics card in with all those drives and I couldn't personally see a reason to overclock a file server so the processor shouldn't run too hot with the big rear exhaust fan pulling out the heat.

Also welcome to the forum


----------



## auteur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Glad you got it worked out. You are added, welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will be pushing it with that many drives, unless you get really cleaver with how you mount them. I couldn't see you getting more than 6 full sized drives in, but you could do 6 of them, and a 2.5 on the outside of one of the outer brackets, maybe on the outside of both. And you could get one out in front behind the front panel, that is a popular mod for SSD's, since they don't really produce heat, and don't need any airflow to keep them cool.
> 
> You shouldn't have any problems with anything overheating. You probably wont get too much of a graphics card in with all those drives and I couldn't personally see a reason to overclock a file server so the processor shouldn't run too hot with the big rear exhaust fan pulling out the heat.
> 
> Also welcome to the forum


thanks for the warm welcome!

The node 304 will be used only for storage purposes, nothing else and it won't operate 24/7 but just a few hours a day. I already have a NAS for 24/7 use but i need space. So the only use of node 304 will be to transfer files from NAS. I will buy a mobo/cpu with onboard graphics card/GPU.
But i need 3,5' hard disks (4TB) and not SSDs. of course there is no need for oveclocking and the cpu will be the cheapest i could get..

Is it possible to install 7 or 8x 3,5' WD RED drives (4TB) on this case?
the motherboard I'm looking has 8 SATA III port...


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auteur*
> 
> thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> The node 304 will be used only for storage purposes, nothing else and it won't operate 24/7 but just a few hours a day. I already have a NAS for 24/7 use but i need space. So the only use of node 304 will be to transfer files from NAS. I will buy a mobo/cpu with onboard graphics card/GPU.
> But i need 3,5' hard disks (4TB) and not SSDs. of course there is no need for oveclocking and the cpu will be the cheapest i could get..
> 
> Is it possible to install 7 or 8x 3,5' WD RED drives (4TB) on this case?
> the motherboard I'm looking has 8 SATA III port...


It's definitely not possible with the stock drive mounts. You will only get 6 drives on them. The only way you could get more is if you came up with a different place to mount the 2 extra drives, it would have to be something custom.

Check out this post: Click here.

exzacktlyright has 6 drives mounted on the hangars, and there is not a whole lot of room left in the case. If you got clever, you might be able to stand one up on each side of the motherboard with some way to hold them in place.


----------



## Callist0

Inspired by another 304 owner who was able to cram the Phanteks into their case. I need to get serious about cable management...


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*


That's what I'm talking about









You are added.


----------



## Callist0

I seem to have a later model case that already has the cuts on the front panel connector for the audio. However, audio from the back or the front results in all kinds of noise. Wondering if it's the board (plugging things into the 3.0 ports in the front cause BSOD and one of the fan headers doesn't respond to PWM).


----------



## datas0ft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auteur*
> 
> Is it possible to install 7 or 8x 3,5' WD RED drives (4TB) on this case?
> the motherboard I'm looking has 8 SATA III port...


Actually its possible but ... you MUST then use 6x3,5 and 2x2,5 disks. I know that today you cant find bigger than 2TB 2.5 drive (link to thinnest 2.5 2TB drive)

or

Xigamtek Gigas Micro ATX Cube Case
Case Type Cube
Motherboard Support Micro-ATX, ITX
Power Supply Support ATX
Maximum GPU Length 330mm
PCI Expansion Slots 4
External 5.25" Drive Bays 2
External 3.5" Drive Bays n/a
Internal 3.5" Drive Bays 6
Internal 2.5" Drive Bays 2

to 5.25 bays you can add additional two 3.5 drives.

Hope this information helps you.


----------



## kysumi

Hello i have decided i would like to use the Node 304 for my next build can anyone confirm that the Sapphire R9 290 will work with the Seasonic G-650 or Silverstone strider 650?


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kysumi*
> 
> Hello i have decided i would like to use the Node 304 for my next build can anyone confirm that the Sapphire R9 290 will work with the Seasonic G-650 or Silverstone strider 650?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> Looking at past aftermarket heatsinks for the 7970, I have a feeling we are going to be left by the roadside with respect to a quiet blower-type R9 290X/R9 290. There will probably*** be no aftermarket blowers for the R9 290X or R9 290; it's as if our "niche" of ITX cases does not exist and its (wrongly) assumed if you have such a high-end card, you'll have a spacious case with good airflow.
> 
> In terms of manufacturer, EVGA and HIS are the only two companies I know of who currently have better-than-reference blower type cards somewhere in their current-gen product stack, EVGA more so.
> 
> Picture related. Don't mind the cable mess, I was extracting the R9 290X for return/resale; considering GTX 780 with it's excellent reference blower or wait it out for a quiet aftermarket blower R9 290X (I'm not holding my breath).
> 
> 
> 
> ***Unless we can do something about it. When I find the time, I'm thinking of petitioning Sapphire for a well-engineered blower type R9 290X. The reference heatsink should not have been released to market on these cards. R9 290 made this even more apparent. Almost 60 dB out of the box.


I was running that 290X full bore on a 550W Seasonic G-series with an overclocked (1.232V) 4770K. No problems what so ever. Under complete CPU/GPU load I was pulling up to 320W from the wall, mostly because the GPU would get up to 95C and throttle back down below 900 MHz to stay cool. Trying to keep the thing at 80C required over 65% fan speed which was so absurdly loud that I ended up selling it. I assume at the higher fan speeds, the system probably was pulling closer to 350W.

The Tri-X Sapphire R9 290 will fit in your Node, provided you use one of the two PSUs you listed, and will pull a full 250W+ by itself, with stable clock speeds. I have a feeling this heatsink will do OK in a Node as long as you have decent airflow out the rear, considering it pulls air through the side panel, across its heatsink, and "dumps" heat inside your case. I still think a quality 500W PSU should not have an issue, but 650W will give you more overhead for peripherals.

Good Luck!


----------



## earthmover

Something is missing


----------



## DaPhatty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earthmover*
> 
> 
> Something is missing


You, sir, are a brave man.

This reminds me of the time I was working on my PC and my roommate's ferret decided to sniff around the inside of my case while I wasn't looking. Sneaky ittle bastard broke the fins off my CPU fan with his face!!!


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earthmover*
> 
> 
> Something is missing


Ive been debating cutting out that grill as well. I just dont want to tear my case down.


----------



## kysumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> I was running that 290X full bore on a 550W Seasonic G-series with an overclocked (1.232V) 4770K. No problems what so ever. Under complete CPU/GPU load I was pulling up to 320W from the wall, mostly because the GPU would get up to 95C and throttle back down below 900 MHz to stay cool. Trying to keep the thing at 80C required over 65% fan speed which was so absurdly loud that I ended up selling it. I assume at the higher fan speeds, the system probably was pulling closer to 350W.
> 
> The Tri-X Sapphire R9 290 will fit in your Node, provided you use one of the two PSUs you listed, and will pull a full 250W+ by itself, with stable clock speeds. I have a feeling this heatsink will do OK in a Node as long as you have decent airflow out the rear, considering it pulls air through the side panel, across its heatsink, and "dumps" heat inside your case. I still think a quality 500W PSU should not have an issue, but 650W will give you more overhead for peripherals.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks for the information did you have any issues with the modular connections on the PSU against the GPU i read that the seasonic connections are low enough so they don't interfere is this true?

thanks again for the quick reply.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kysumi*
> 
> Thanks for the information did you have any issues with the modular connections on the PSU against the GPU i read that the seasonic connections are low enough so they don't interfere is this true?
> 
> thanks again for the quick reply.


On the seasonic g series they are lower then the pcie slot. You could actually have all the cables in and it still wouldn't interfere. Providing you cable management has an ounce of thought in it.


----------



## barabbas

Hey, I'm trying to find a good, preferably quite, cpu-cooler that I can squeeze in this case when using all the drive-bays (htpc/nas build)

I'v got a power-hungry A8-5600K (tdp 100w) to keep cool, got any good tips?

Thanks.

Ps. I'm trying to stay away from AIO-coolers, for budget reasons.


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barabbas*
> 
> Hey, I'm trying to find a good, preferably quite, cpu-cooler that I can squeeze in this case when using all the drive-bays (htpc/nas build)
> 
> I'v got a power-hungry A8-5600K (tdp 100w) to keep cool, got any good tips?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Ps. I'm trying to stay away from AIO-coolers, for budget reasons.


Well, the perennial budget favorite is the Cooler Master 212 EVO/Plus. An AIO like the Corsair H50 is only $10-15 than that, and offers resolution to most clearance problems as long as you have a place to mount the radiator. Cooling performance of entry-level AIOs are not up to full-tower air cooler levels, but perform adequately with a stock-clocked CPU/APU. Both solutions offer much better acoustics than the stock heat sink. If you go with an AIO, make sure the one you choose is compatible with your motherboard and it's VRM placement around the socket.

In terms of clearance with the drive bays with a tower-type cooler: that could depend on your motherboard of choice. If the socket is placed too far away from the rear IO, a larger tower cooler may contact your drives or their cabling. You could always put the fan in either push or pull, depending on where the fit is tight.

From the user "jasjeet:"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*


It does not look like he has any 3.5" drives, but I'm sure you could swap the fan to pull air across the heatsink, and not see a significant increase in temperatures.


----------



## barabbas

Yea, I've heard nothing but good about the 212, I guess I'll try and cram it in there.

I'll be using this mobo (ASRock FM2A78M-ITX+)


The socket seems to be rotated 90 deg compared to most motherboards, do you think it will clear the memory? The memory capsules are "naked", so I guess they're pretty low profile.

It'll probably be tight, but that's the way I like it









Thanks for you help.


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barabbas*
> 
> Yea, I've heard nothing but good about the 212, I guess I'll try and cram it in there.
> 
> I'll be using this mobo (ASRock FM2A78M-ITX+)
> 
> 
> The socket seems to be rotated 90 deg compared to most motherboards, do you think it will clear the memory? The memory capsules are "naked", so I guess they're pretty low profile.
> 
> It'll probably be tight, but that's the way I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for you help.


You can move the fan up a bit on the 212 evo. I have done that to clear memory with ridiculously large heatsinks.


----------



## barabbas

Alright, good to know, thanks.

I found the Cooler Master Seidon 120M for the same price as the 212 EVO (~$45), anyone had any experience with the Seidon 120M?
Some people say they're quite noisy







The fan I can change, but what about the pump-noise?

Would this be at better buy than the 212?


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barabbas*
> 
> Alright, good to know, thanks.
> 
> I found the Cooler Master Seidon 120M for the same price as the 212 EVO (~$45), anyone had any experience with the Seidon 120M?
> Some people say they're quite noisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fan I can change, but what about the pump-noise?
> 
> Would this be at better buy than the 212?


From my experience the 212 is a better deal. I had a corsair H60, which was probably around the seidon performance-wise (skinny single 120mm radiator) and the performance was about the same. The H60 was a bit better by maybe 2-3C, but I prefer air over water any time when it comes to closed loops.


----------



## exzacklyright

What's the quietest coler I can fit into this with 6 HDD's? I got an enermax and it didn't fit! I would prefer if I could just be able to set it down through the top.

my mobo: http://www.asrock.com/server/overview.asp?Model=E3C224D2I


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> What's the quietest coler I can fit into this with 6 HDD's? I got an enermax and it didn't fit! I would prefer if I could just be able to set it down through the top.
> 
> my mobo: http://www.asrock.com/server/overview.asp?Model=E3C224D2I


I would say thermalright macho 120 or HR-02 if you dont use a fan on the front of it it will leave plenty of room. The front of these is actually in line with the socket and the cooler sits back towards the IO more.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008SAOCHG/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1SR2YA47C1TH6NBE20Q0&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846

http://www.amazon.com/Thermalright-Macho-Support-Socket-Driver/dp/B009MS326U/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_1

Also many Noctua options that are low profile, c14, c12, l12, l9, or the u9 mini tower.


----------



## erdibirdy

Hey guys sorry to jump in on this thread but I've got a quick question!

So this is the setup I'm going with, and wanted to know if I should just stick with the stock CPU fan or is it recommended to get another cooler/change the case fans?

Mobo: Asus H8Zi Plus
CPU: i5 4440
GPU: Asus GTX 760
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB)
PSU: Corsair CX 600M
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
Case: Node 304 (Black)
Cooler: ???

I've been doing a lot of research and asking friends, and I see the Corsair Hydro H60's are quite popular. But is it necessary?
I won't be doing any overclocking!

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erdibirdy*
> 
> Hey guys sorry to jump in on this thread but I've got a quick question!
> 
> So this is the setup I'm going with, and wanted to know if I should just stick with the stock CPU fan or is it recommended to get another cooler/change the case fans?
> 
> Mobo: Asus H8Zi Plus
> CPU: i5 4440
> GPU: Asus GTX 760
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB)
> PSU: Corsair CX 600M
> SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
> Case: Node 304 (Black)
> Cooler: ???
> 
> I've been doing a lot of research and asking friends, and I see the Corsair Hydro H60's are quite popular. But is it necessary?
> I won't be doing any overclocking!
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


Stock should be fine, those stock cpu fans have a tendency to die though. I use an L9i in my media server with good results, quiet, low profile, and I dont see that fan dying anytime soon. Temps arnt much better than stock but I know I wont have to worry about it for years to come. H60 could leak will most likely be louder than stock but it will cool better. If your not overclocking though I wouldnt worry about temps, go for build quality/low noise output.


----------



## erdibirdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Stock should be fine, those stock cpu fans have a tendency to die though. I use an L9i in my media server with good results, quiet, low profile, and I dont see that fan dying anytime soon. Temps arnt much better than stock but I know I wont have to worry about it for years to come. H60 could leak will most likely be louder than stock but it will cool better. If your not overclocking though I wouldnt worry about temps, go for build quality/low noise output.


Awesome, thanks so much!
If anything, would it be worth replacing the current case fans?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erdibirdy*
> 
> Awesome, thanks so much!
> If anything, would it be worth replacing the current case fans?


I would say test it first, if you think its to loud or doesnt cool enough then look into other options.


----------



## erdibirdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I would say test it first, if you think its to loud or doesnt cool enough then look into other options.


Great, thanks


----------



## MacGuyver

*ADD ME XD*
Hi guys !! Im new here and i thought of joining this club as ive seen many awesome builds that u guys have done ^_^ and was reading all the posts before i even bought and built my own rig with the Fractal Design Node 304

Here is my build to share with u guys ! xD
Sorry if the pictures are too bright because of flash cause pics are taken at night

Here are my specs:
i7 3770k @4.3Ghz + Thermaltake Water 3.0 Pro
Asus P8Z77 i-Deluxe
Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 2x8GB @ 2133Mhz
Plextor M5Pro Xtreme 128GB
Seagate 2TB
Sapphire R9 280x Toxic
Corsair CX600M Power Supply
And of course Fractal Node 304 xD


----------



## Vinceletah

I just bought a Cougar Vortex HDB 140mm and I am amazed!
I run it alone(without the 2 92mm):

-At 5 volts, you don t hear anything and achieve about the same temps as the 3 stock fans at low speed.
-At 7 volts, about the same volume as stock config at 7V but achieves the temps you have with stock config running at high speed.
-At 12 volts, it gets clearly louder than stock config at high but achieve 5 degree lower on the GPU and 5 degree lower on the CPU!

Now with the Cougar alone, when gaming Bf4 after 4 hours, i get:

_ CPU 53 Degree max core, 45 Degree on surface
_Gpu max 64 Degree (Asus GTX 760)

I don t play more than 32 players because then it s chaos and i don t like it, so maybe it isn t as stressfull as it can get but still...

So in conclusion the Cougar Vortex IS A BEAST!!!


----------



## mistermagic

looks good, but does fractal design make anything smaller?


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacGuyver*
> 
> *ADD ME XD*
> Hi guys !! Im new here and i thought of joining this club as ive seen many awesome builds that u guys have done ^_^ and was reading all the posts before i even bought and built my own rig with the Fractal Design Node 304
> 
> Here is my build to share with u guys ! xD
> Sorry if the pictures are too bright because of flash cause pics are taken at night
> 
> Here are my specs:
> i7 3770k @4.3Ghz + Thermaltake Water 3.0 Pro
> Asus P8Z77 i-Deluxe
> Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 2x8GB @ 2133Mhz
> Plextor M5Pro Xtreme 128GB
> Seagate 2TB
> Sapphire R9 280x Toxic
> Corsair CX600M Power Supply
> And of course Fractal Node 304 xD
> 
> [IMG ALT=
> ""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1891049/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> verclock.net/content/type/61/id/1891051/width/350/height/700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> type/61/id/1891052/width/350/height/700


loos good







nice vcard to


----------



## MacGuyver

Thanks !! XD


----------



## giorgosgeo4

Hello everyone, i'm new here and i 've got few questions!

I'm building this system:

Fractal Node 304
Intel Core I5 4670
16 GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile Black DDR3-1600 CL9
Samsung Evo 120 GB SSD
1000GB WD Black
Gigabyte H87N-WIFI So.1150 or Asus H87I-Plus (C2) Intel H87 So.1150 ???
bequiet! straight power BQT E9-CM-580W +Gold

and i need a CPU cooler!
I'm between Noctua NH-U12S, Noctua NH-U14S and be quiet! Dark Rock 3. Will they fit on Mini-ITX?
I like more the bequiet how it looks!

Am i gonna have any problem with these CPU coolers and the Gigabyte H87N-WIFI ?
I'm thinking the Gigabyte cause i want to boot also Hackintosh.
My primary OS will be Windows 8.1 pro.


----------



## MacGuyver

yes i think you are going to have a problem with large cpu heatsinks clearance from the GPU as the cpu socket on the Gigabyte H87N-WIFI is kinda near the PCIE
unless u do not need a GPU xD
It would be better with the Asus H87I Plus
im curious why would u need large cpu heatsinks when u are using a non K processor ?


----------



## giorgosgeo4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacGuyver*
> 
> yes i think you are going to have a problem with large cpu heatsinks clearance from the GPU as the cpu socket on the Gigabyte H87N-WIFI is kinda near the PCIE
> unless u do not need a GPU xD
> It would be better with the Asus H87I Plus
> im curious why would u need large cpu heatsinks when u are using a non K processor ?


I was thinking the same that on the Gigabyte H87N-WIFI the cpu socket is near the PCIE!!!
Maybe i have to go with Asus H87I plus.

Nothing special, just to keep the temperature low!

The thing is, am I gonna have any problem with Asus H87I plus compied with bequiet dark rock 3 ?


----------



## MacGuyver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giorgosgeo4*
> 
> I was thinking the same that on the Gigabyte H87N-WIFI the cpu socket is near the PCIE!!!
> Maybe i have to go with Asus H87I plus.
> 
> Nothing special, just to keep the temperature low!


yeahh its very near the PCIE XD
the asus h87i plus is a much better choice, unless u want wifi then u could go for the asrock h87e-itx or asrock z87e-itx xD
unless u are aiming overclocking then the bequiet darkrock 3 would be a better choice, if not then the noctua u12s is sufficient enough ^_^


----------



## Vinceletah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giorgosgeo4*
> 
> Hello everyone, i'm new here and i 've got few questions!
> and i need a CPU cooler!
> I'm between Noctua NH-U12S, Noctua NH-U14S and be quiet! Dark Rock 3. Will they fit on Mini-ITX?
> I like more the bequiet how it looks!
> 
> Am i gonna have any problem with these CPU coolers and the Gigabyte H87N-WIFI ?
> I'm thinking the Gigabyte cause i want to boot also Hackintosh.
> My primary OS will be Windows 8.1 pro.


I own a Gigabyte H87N so I can help you with this.
The placement of the CPU slot limit your choice for an aftermarket CPU cooler, so you will have to go for a 92 mm fan setup like the Argon ar 02 or the Cooler master TX3 Evo.
Those CPU cooler are not good for overclocking but as you are considering an H87 platform and didn t mention any K version of the i5, I guess this is none of your concerns.
At stock speed, they will do what you expect them to do, cooling your CPU better and quieter than the stock fan does.

I personally went for the Cooler Master tx3 EVO with arctic Silver 5 thermal paste and I get good temps.
It gets loud at full speed but I go there only under stress test, which is no realistic conditions of use...
I get with an Haswell I5:
-32 degree max core temp at Idle (fan around 1100rpm) so 24-25 degree on surface
- 53-54 max core temp when gaming (fan around 1700 rpm) so 45-46 degree on surface
-61-62 max core temps after one hour stress test (fan around 1950 rpm) so 54-55 degree on surface

And i didn t even cleared the break in period of the thermal paste because I bought it for only two weeks!


----------



## giorgosgeo4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacGuyver*
> 
> yeahh its very near the PCIE XD
> the asus h87i plus is a much better choice, unless u want wifi then u could go for the asrock h87e-itx or asrock z87e-itx xD
> unless u are aiming overclocking then the bequiet darkrock 3 would be a better choice, if not then the noctua u12s is sufficient enough ^_^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinceletah*
> 
> I own a Gigabyte H87N so I can help you with this.
> The placement of the CPU slot limit your choice for an aftermarket CPU cooler, so you will have to go for a 92 mm fan setup like the Argon ar 02 or the Cooler master TX3 Evo.
> Those CPU cooler are not good for overclocking but as you are considering an H87 platform and didn t mention any K version of the i5, I guess this is none of your concerns.
> At stock speed, they will do what you expect them to do, cooling your CPU better and quieter than the stock fan does.
> 
> I personally went for the Cooler Master tx3 EVO with arctic Silver 5 thermal paste and I get good temps.
> It gets loud at full speed but I go there only under stress test, which is no realistic conditions of use...
> I get with an Haswell I5:
> -32 degree max core temp at Idle (fan around 1100rpm) so 24-25 degree on surface
> - 53-54 max core temp when gaming (fan around 1700 rpm) so 45-46 degree on surface
> -61-62 max core temps after one hour (fan around 1950 rpm) so 54-55 degree on surface
> 
> And i didn t even cleared the break in period of the thermal paste because I bought it for only two weeks!


Thanks a lot both of you for the informations.
The truth is that i dont need the WIFI so i will buy the Asus H87I plus and the be quiet dark rock 3.
I like more that combination aesthetically!
Again thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## MacGuyver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giorgosgeo4*
> 
> Thanks a lot both of you for the informations.
> The truth is that i dont need the WIFI so i will buy the Asus H87I plus and the be quiet dark rock 3.
> I like more that combination aesthetically!
> Again thanks a lot for the help!


No prob ! Have fun and enjoy ur new build xD


----------



## giorgosgeo4

So in this combo will fit everything?
fractal node 304
Asus H87I plus So.1150
16GB corsair vengeance low profile black cl9 DDR3-1600
cpu cooler be quiet dark rock 3
intel core I5 4670
bequiet! straight power BQT E9-CM-580W +Gold
SSD samsung evo 120GB
1TB WD black

cause i'm ready to give my order!


----------



## MacGuyver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giorgosgeo4*
> 
> So in this combo will fit everything?
> fractal node 304
> Asus H87I plus So.1150
> 16GB corsair vengeance low profile black cl9 DDR3-1600
> cpu cooler be quiet dark rock 3
> intel core I5 4670
> bequiet! straight power BQT E9-CM-580W +Gold
> SSD samsung evo 120GB
> 1TB WD black
> 
> cause i'm ready to give my order!


if u are not going to put a normal sized GPU , then you are good to go ! XD
if u are going to put a normal sized GPU then ur PSU might have clearance issue with the GPU


----------



## bozint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giorgosgeo4*
> 
> and i need a CPU cooler!
> I'm between Noctua NH-U12S, Noctua NH-U14S and be quiet! Dark Rock 3. Will they fit on Mini-ITX?
> I like more the bequiet how it looks!


I can only reflect on the Noctua NH-U12S and the Asus H87I-Plus since I have them both and they work wonderfully on my setup. The U14S had some issues with the Asus Impact board, but might be fine with the H87I-Plus. Be sure to check compatibility of the PSU with the GPU if you plan on adding one.


----------



## bozint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacGuyver*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my build to share with u guys ! xD
> Sorry if the pictures are too bright because of flash cause pics are taken at night
> 
> Here are my specs:
> i7 3770k @4.3Ghz + Thermaltake Water 3.0 Pro
> Asus P8Z77 i-Deluxe
> Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 2x8GB @ 2133Mhz
> Plextor M5Pro Xtreme 128GB
> Seagate 2TB
> Sapphire R9 280x Toxic
> Corsair CX600M Power Supply
> And of course Fractal Node 304 xD


Super nice, love the Toxic card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXeolus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Build:* i7 3770k(new cpu installed today) - 8gb corsair vengence - H60 2013 with Viper fans x2 (Double exhaust) - Intake fans Noctua A9x14 PWM - CX600 PSU - 1 SSD (180gb) / 1 HDD (3TB) - 7970 GHZ Vapor X 3GB
> 
> I have now finished my build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case is soo awesome. I had to replace by XFX PSU as it was too long and could not fit my graphics card as it was blocking the ports.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callist0*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by another 304 owner who was able to cram the Phanteks into their case. I need to get serious about cable management...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special...
> 
> MB: Asrock Z87-ITX
> CPU: Intel 4770K
> GPU: EVGA GTX 780
> Cooler: Stock cooling
> RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB
> PSU: Silverstone Strider Series 550W
> SSD: 2x Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB


Great looking builds guys! Welcome to this awesome club and thread. The variety in specs and builds in this thread is amazing to follow.


----------



## DaPhatty

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




































Well, here she is. Couldn't contain my excitement enough to start a build thread. Loving this new case!

White Fractal Node 304
Intel Core i5 2500 @ 3.30GHz
Kingston HyperX 8.00GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 665MHz (9-9-9-24)
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H77N-WIFI (Intel Core i5-2500 CPU @ 3.30GHz)
Antec EcoPower 650W
DELL U2410 ([email protected])
2047MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 (EVGA)
233GB APPLE SSD TS256B (SSD)


----------



## giorgosgeo4

I gave my order and because of the Hackintosh project i picked the motherboard Gigabyte H87N-WIFI.
I'm thinking these Noctua as a cpu cooler:
Noctua NH-L9i http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=50&lng=en
and
Noctua NH-L12 http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=46&lng=en
What do you think?


----------



## thsimblock

Hello everybody

I'm building my first PC and it should fit in the Fractal Design Node 304 of course..
Purpose of the PC is Photoshop CS6 and maby sometimes gaming (but just older games), so I dont think I need OC. Maby the wrong place in this Forum







. I do not need the latest parts, but I'm looking for the best value for my money and I hate waiting when rendering Pictures...

What i thaught of is this:
Fractal Node 304 (Small Form)
Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic, TLC, 250GB
Kingston HyperX black (2x, 8GB, DDR3-1600).
be quiet! Straight Power (450W)
Asus H87I-PLUS, LGA1150, Mini ITX
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo (120mm)
Intel Xeon E3-1245 V3 BOX, 3.4GHz

If there is not enough graphic-power I'll go for the HD 7750 in the future.

Would this fit in the Case (especially the cooler)?
Is 450W enough power?
other thoughts?


----------



## dakkadakka

*Add me* please.



I don't like the plastic mesh 'filters' so I got rid of them and replaced them all with demci ones.
E.g.


----------



## MacGuyver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPhatty*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here she is. Couldn't contain my excitement enough to start a build thread. Loving this new case!
> 
> White Fractal Node 304
> Intel Core i5 2500 @ 3.30GHz
> Kingston HyperX 8.00GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 665MHz (9-9-9-24)
> Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H77N-WIFI (Intel Core i5-2500 CPU @ 3.30GHz)
> Antec EcoPower 650W
> DELL U2410 ([email protected])
> 2047MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 (EVGA)
> 233GB APPLE SSD TS256B (SSD)


Nice build u got there xD planning to upgrade the stock cpu cooler ? XD


----------



## MacGuyver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thsimblock*
> 
> Hello everybody
> 
> I'm building my first PC and it should fit in the Fractal Design Node 304 of course..
> Purpose of the PC is Photoshop CS6 and maby sometimes gaming (but just older games), so I dont think I need OC. Maby the wrong place in this Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I do not need the latest parts, but I'm looking for the best value for my money and I hate waiting when rendering Pictures...
> 
> What i thaught of is this:
> Fractal Node 304 (Small Form)
> Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic, TLC, 250GB
> Kingston HyperX black (2x, 8GB, DDR3-1600).
> be quiet! Straight Power (450W)
> Asus H87I-PLUS, LGA1150, Mini ITX
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo (120mm)
> Intel Xeon E3-1245 V3 BOX, 3.4GHz
> 
> If there is not enough graphic-power I'll go for the HD 7750 in the future.
> 
> Would this fit in the Case (especially the cooler)?
> Is 450W enough power?
> other thoughts?


Yup the cooler would fit in this case xD
450w is good enough unless u are going to put a high end gpu in the future, even with a HD 7750, a good 450w psu is good enough as well xD


----------



## MacGuyver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giorgosgeo4*
> 
> I gave my order and because of the Hackintosh project i picked the motherboard Gigabyte H87N-WIFI.
> I'm thinking these Noctua as a cpu cooler:
> Noctua NH-L9i http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=50&lng=en
> and
> Noctua NH-L12 http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=46&lng=en
> What do you think?


i think the Noctua NH-L9i should have no issues , but the Noctua NH-L12 might have clearance issue with the PCIE on the Gigabyte H87N-WIFI, thats just what i think xD


----------



## DaPhatty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacGuyver*
> 
> Nice build u got there xD planning to upgrade the stock cpu cooler ? XD


To be honest, I'm going to leave the stock cooler in place. I'm not a big proponent of those giant aftermarket coolers, especially in a case like the Node where, IMHO, less truly is more. I also don't plan on over-clocking the CPU. The stock fan doesn't really make enough discernible noise to be a nuisance. At least, not to my ears anyway. The only time the CPU fan might get loud is during gaming, at which point I am wearing headphones anyway.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

This case is hard to keep clean. I can't even wipe it off with my hand.


----------



## DaPhatty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> This case is hard to keep clean. I can't even wipe it off with my hand.


Which color are you referring to? I noticed this was a problem on the black model so I went with white instead. Plus, the white seems more... elegant? Is that even possible for a computer case?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacGuyver*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPhatty*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakkadakka*


You guys are all added, welcome









I was out for a few days there.


----------



## MacGuyver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> You guys are all added, welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was out for a few days there.


Thanks !! glad to join this club xD


----------



## MacGuyver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPhatty*
> 
> To be honest, I'm going to leave the stock cooler in place. I'm not a big proponent of those giant aftermarket coolers, especially in a case like the Node where, IMHO, less truly is more. I also don't plan on over-clocking the CPU. The stock fan doesn't really make enough discernible noise to be a nuisance. At least, not to my ears anyway. The only time the CPU fan might get loud is during gaming, at which point I am wearing headphones anyway.


hmmm~~ a low profile cooler is also not bad , at least it can help with lower temps than the stock cooler xD nice build btw, the white node 304 is very nice !


----------



## MacGuyver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakkadakka*
> 
> *Add me* please.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the plastic mesh 'filters' so I got rid of them and replaced them all with demci ones.
> E.g.


demci filters are so nice looking ! i like how it looks at the side intake


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> Well, the perennial budget favorite is the Cooler Master 212 EVO/Plus. An AIO like the Corsair H50 is only $10-15 than that, and offers resolution to most clearance problems as long as you have a place to mount the radiator. Cooling performance of entry-level AIOs are not up to full-tower air cooler levels, but perform adequately with a stock-clocked CPU/APU. Both solutions offer much better acoustics than the stock heat sink. If you go with an AIO, make sure the one you choose is compatible with your motherboard and it's VRM placement around the socket.
> 
> In terms of clearance with the drive bays with a tower-type cooler: that could depend on your motherboard of choice. If the socket is placed too far away from the rear IO, a larger tower cooler may contact your drives or their cabling. You could always put the fan in either push or pull, depending on where the fit is tight.
> 
> From the user "jasjeet:"
> It does not look like he has any 3.5" drives, but I'm sure you could swap the fan to pull air across the heatsink, and not see a significant increase in temperatures.


I used 1 3.5" HDD and an SSD. It's tight but with careful placement of connectors it's do able. Worst case scenario, put the fan in pull configuration.


----------



## Wyne

*Add Me*











Build Log


----------



## Alch1m1sta

Hi, my name is Luca and i'm new on the forum.
I am planning my pc and I would like some advice from the community.

My node is designed to use for htpc +adobe cs + some gaming.

After reading much of this thread, this is the configuration that I mind:
- Case: Node 304 white
- PSU: Corsair cx600m
- Motherboard: Asrock z87e-itx
- CPU: Intel i7 4770k
- Cooler: Noctua nh-u12s
- Ram: 2x8Gb Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1600 CL8 lp
- SSD: Crucial m5 480GB
- HDD. Hitachi Deskstar 7K4000 4tb
- GPU:?

First question: What do you think? It seems to be balanced? Some weakness?

Second question: For the Gpu i would like a good compromise between performance / price / noise.
In this sense, it would seem like the ideal GEF Palit GTX 770 Jetstream (here a nice review: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/palit_geforce_gtx_770_jetstream_review, 1.html).
The big doubt is that it takes 2.5 slots. It should be there or touches the fan of the case or other?

Thanks in advance

Ciao


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wyne*
> 
> 
> Build Log


You are added welcome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alch1m1sta*
> 
> After reading much of this thread, this is the configuration that I mind:
> - Case: Node 304 white
> - PSU: Corsair cx600m
> - Motherboard: Asrock z87e-itx
> - CPU: Intel i7 4770k
> - Cooler: Noctua nh-u12s
> - Ram: 2x8Gb Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1600 CL8 lp
> - SSD: Crucial m5 480GB
> - HDD. Hitachi Deskstar 7K4000 4tb
> - GPU:?
> 
> First question: What do you think? It seems to be balanced? Some weakness?
> 
> Second question: For the Gpu i would like a good compromise between performance / price / noise.
> In this sense, it would seem like the ideal GEF Palit GTX 770 Jetstream (here a nice review: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/palit_geforce_gtx_770_jetstream_review, 1.html).
> The big doubt is that it takes 2.5 slots. It should be there or touches the fan of the case or other?


Welcome to the forum and to our thread. The build looks fine. I don't know a lot about the power supply, you might look into either the Silverstone or the Seasonic supplies mention in the first post of the thread, they are definitely proven.

As awesome as that Jetstream is, I would personally avoid it. The fact that it takes up 2.5 slots will be cutting it close and other users have reported that those wider gpu's tend to be to close to the side of the case and it causes extra fan noise. I think it would work but it might be a bit loud for what you are looking for. I would check out either the MSI gaming edition 770 or the Asus dcu 770. Either should fit well and they are both extremely quite cards.


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alch1m1sta*
> 
> Hi, my name is Luca and i'm new on the forum.
> I am planning my pc and I would like some advice from the community.
> 
> My node is designed to use for htpc +adobe cs + some gaming.
> 
> After reading much of this thread, this is the configuration that I mind:
> - Case: Node 304 white
> - PSU: Corsair cx600m
> - Motherboard: Asrock z87e-itx
> - CPU: Intel i7 4770k
> - Cooler: Noctua nh-u12s
> - Ram: 2x8Gb Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1600 CL8 lp
> - SSD: Crucial m5 480GB
> - HDD. Hitachi Deskstar 7K4000 4tb
> - GPU:?
> 
> First question: What do you think? It seems to be balanced? Some weakness?
> 
> Second question: For the Gpu i would like a good compromise between performance / price / noise.
> In this sense, it would seem like the ideal GEF Palit GTX 770 Jetstream (here a nice review: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/palit_geforce_gtx_770_jetstream_review, 1.html).
> The big doubt is that it takes 2.5 slots. It should be there or touches the fan of the case or other?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Ciao


Well, welcome to OCN!

That power supply should fit in your system with just about any length GPU. Looking at other builds here, it is quite a short PSU. Silverstone Strider and Seasonic SSR-550RM and SSR-650RM are the most popular options. Everything else looks fine, the i7 giving Adobe CS more resources, and 16 GB of decent memory maxing out the board.

*EDIT:*
Just saw how MacGuyver MacGuyvered a CX600M in there with a 308mm Sapphire.










And telles75's system:









Looks like he did not have to move/remove the PSU mounting bracket:









Are these PSUs smaller than the listed size of 5.9" x 3.4" x 6.3"? They have to be!

As to that monstrosity of a GPU (Pailt Jetstream), here is a crude size-accurate overlay from some images found online:



Looks like it might fit? Just barely? It will be tight either way, and the side mesh could have to be removed.


----------



## Ehrgeiz

Hello all,

I've had my rig finished for a couple of weeks now and thought I would post it!
I'm upgrading from an MSI Gaming Laptop 17" (Intel Core 2 Duo T7500 2.2 GHz / 2GB RAM / NVIDIA Geforce 8600M GT) to this:
Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core
Noctua NH-U12S
Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150
G.Skill Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" SSD
Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM
Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB
Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower
SeaSonic 650W ATX12V / EPS12V

All thanks to this thread!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehrgeiz*


Welcome you are added, looks awesome.


----------



## exzacklyright

Random question. My PCI slot cover mysteriously disappeared. Anyone have an extra?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Random question. My PCI slot cover mysteriously disappeared. Anyone have an extra?


]i think its OK not to put the pcie cover at the back, more ventilation for exhaust!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> As to that monstrosity of a GPU (Pailt Jetstream), here is a crude size-accurate overlay from some images found online:
> 
> Looks like it might fit? Just barely? It will be tight either way, and the side mesh could have to be removed.


I can confirm that the side filter/mesh will have to be removed and need to make the hole of the side panel bigger. i saw one user using the same graphics card in our local forum.

found the pic:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## .theMetal

I really like that mesh on the side of that case. That thing is pretty sweet.


----------



## Alch1m1sta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> You are added welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum and to our thread. The build looks fine. I don't know a lot about the power supply, you might look into either the Silverstone or the Seasonic supplies mention in the first post of the thread, they are definitely proven.
> 
> As awesome as that Jetstream is, I would personally avoid it. The fact that it takes up 2.5 slots will be cutting it close and other users have reported that those wider gpu's tend to be to close to the side of the case and it causes extra fan noise. I think it would work but it might be a bit loud for what you are looking for. I would check out either the MSI gaming edition 770 or the Asus dcu 770. Either should fit well and they are both extremely quite cards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> Well, welcome to OCN!
> 
> That power supply should fit in your system with just about any length GPU. Looking at other builds here, it is quite a short PSU. Silverstone Strider and Seasonic SSR-550RM and SSR-650RM are the most popular options. Everything else looks fine, the i7 giving Adobe CS more resources, and 16 GB of decent memory maxing out the board.


Thanks for the replies.
I think I will order the Asus GTX 770 as GPU and Seasonic G650 as PSU.

Another question for you and for all.

I saw in this thread that many users have changed the original fans with 2 x Noctua NF-B9 + Noctua NF-A14.
It 's a change applies especially to matters of greater air or decrease the noise?
I would also like to know if in case it makes sense to take the PWM versions (but the asrock mobo has only one input for the case fans) or those without?
It 'still possible / convenient to attack the fans to the psu and use the command speed of the node 304?

Thanks


----------



## Schmu

Hi there,

I think about moving from my "Fractal Arc" to the smaller "Node 304" Case, to get more Space on my Desk .

To save some money I would like to keep some parts from my old computer like the CPU, CPU Cooler, GPU, SSD and the HDD.

For CPU Cooling I use a "Scythe Katana 4" in my current case. Is there anyone here who can tell me if the Scythe Katana 4 fits into the Node 304?

Many thanks in advance!

Cheers
Schmu


----------



## dsmwookie

I m curious why no one has adapted a 240 radiator to the roof. It seems like it would fit nicely between the GPU and side panel.


----------



## Yunnnn

Hello everyone!

I've gotten a black Node 304 myself and am glad to have found this club









My current proposed build configuration is as follows:

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K or a i5-4670K?
CPU Cooler: ???? (Hyper 212 Evo or Corsair H80i?)
Motherboard: Asus Z87I-Pro (Deluxe isn't available where I live)
Memory: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
Storage: Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Storage: Toshiba 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card: MSI Radeon HD 7950 3GB
Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX
Power Supply: SeaSonic G 550W (or should I get the X650W for another $20 more?)

This will be a workstation & gaming PC. I do quite a bit of software as well as graphic design (Photoshop, Visual Studio, Azure and HyperV). One thing I'd like to state is that I'm not a huge fan of overclocking but wouldn't mind giving it another whirl. The main reason why I am deciding on the 4670K/4770K is because they cost the same as their respective non-K versions and I wanted the features (WiFi, BlueTooth, etc) on the ASUS Z87i.

Something I would like your opinions on is the cooler. I have a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo on hand, as well as a Corsair H80i on hand at the moment. I'm not sure which I should use if I'm aiming for a relatively quiet machine - I had a Corsair 550D with the H80i before downsizing and I could barely hear anything!

My aim is to use one of them and sell the other cooler. It would be obvious to state that the Evo is worth significantly lesser than the H80i on the second hand market (something like $25 vs $100), but would the Evo perform the same as a H80i in the Node 304? Also, if I do go down the path of the H80i, I'm wondering if there's a need/should I purchase a 140mm to 120mm fan bracket/adapter so I can use the built in 140mm fan on the Node 304 with the H80i instead of using a 120mm fan.

Thank you very much and I certainly hope to hear your opinions!
Can't wait to get my rig started









edit: Oh yes, are there any carrier bags or something that you guys would recommend or are using at the moment? I'm expecting myself to be carrying the Node 304 between two places quite often (the main reason why I downsized). I've been searching quite a bit on Google but I'm not getting any hits with my keywords.


----------



## K4IKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yunnnn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've gotten a black Node 304 myself and am glad to have found this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current proposed build configuration is as follows:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K or a i5-4670K?
> CPU Cooler: ???? (Hyper 212 Evo or Corsair H80i?)
> Motherboard: Asus Z87I-Pro (Deluxe isn't available where I live)
> Memory: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
> Storage: Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> Storage: Toshiba 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> Video Card: MSI Radeon HD 7950 3GB
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX
> Power Supply: SeaSonic G 550W (or should I get the X650W for another $20 more?)
> 
> This will be a workstation & gaming PC. I do quite a bit of software as well as graphic design (Photoshop, Visual Studio, Azure and HyperV). One thing I'd like to state is that I'm not a huge fan of overclocking but wouldn't mind giving it another whirl. The main reason why I am deciding on the 4670K/4770K is because they cost the same as their respective non-K versions and I wanted the features (WiFi, BlueTooth, etc) on the ASUS Z87i.
> 
> Something I would like your opinions on is the cooler. I have a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo on hand, as well as a Corsair H80i on hand at the moment. I'm not sure which I should use if I'm aiming for a relatively quiet machine - I had a Corsair 550D with the H80i before downsizing and I could barely hear anything!
> 
> My aim is to use one of them and sell the other cooler. It would be obvious to state that the Evo is worth significantly lesser than the H80i on the second hand market (something like $25 vs $100), but would the Evo perform the same as a H80i in the Node 304? Also, if I do go down the path of the H80i, I'm wondering if there's a need/should I purchase a 140mm to 120mm fan bracket/adapter so I can use the built in 140mm fan on the Node 304 with the H80i instead of using a 120mm fan.
> 
> Thank you very much and I certainly hope to hear your opinions!
> Can't wait to get my rig started


IMO if you aren't overclocking I would just got with the 212. Sell that H80 and pocket some extra cash! Build looks good other than that.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> I m curious why no one has adapted a 240 radiator to the roof. It seems like it would fit nicely between the GPU and side panel.


Because it would make for taking the lid off a pain in the ass.


----------



## dsmwookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Because it would make for taking the lid off a pain in the ass.


Not if you use quick disconnects.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> Not if you use quick disconnects.


It'd still be a pain. I looked into doing it and with the sides and top being one piece and the limited room between a PSU and the top of the case, it'd be way more trouble than it's worth. You'd still be looking at a limited number of AIO CPU coolers and air cooling the GPU. There wouldn't be room to house the rest of a custom loop inside the case unless you go with a very short GPU... in which case there are radiator options that wouldn't require you to put one on the top of the case.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmu*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I think about moving from my "Fractal Arc" to the smaller "Node 304" Case, to get more Space on my Desk .
> 
> To save some money I would like to keep some parts from my old computer like the CPU, CPU Cooler, GPU, SSD and the HDD.
> 
> For CPU Cooling I use a "Scythe Katana 4" in my current case. Is there anyone here who can tell me if the Scythe Katana 4 fits into the Node 304?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Cheers
> Schmu


It actually depends on the motherboard youre using. If youre going to use a motherboard where the CPU socket is far from the pcie slot, then its all good.

I just checked the specs of the cooler and im pretty sure it will fit since it is a small CPU cooler. Just try not to use a motherboard where the CPU socket is near the pcie slot for your peace of mind.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> Not if you use quick disconnects.


Show me quick disconnects that are truly leakless, I havent seen/used any. Ive used koolance and the new swiftech in the past, the swiftechs leaked less than the koolances but they still leaked a little bit. All it takes is a drop to fry your board, thats not something most users would want to be doing over their mobo/gpus I would imagine.


----------



## CptBoots

Hello mates! So, i've been lurking in this thread (and the sub-forum SFF, to be more precise) for quite some time trying to gather the info needed so I could pick a case for my brand new computer. I came into SFF thanks to Bitfenix Prodigy publicity, but then I actually found the case itself had a few problems and I just went and searched for other SFF solutions. Then, I saw a Black Node 304 @ XL Lan Party - Biggest Lan Party in Portugal - in the Asus stand, with their little rigs and I thought: This case is FANTABULASTIC!








However, I haven't seen her in her white version by that time, so I sticked with White Prodigy as my number one case to match my already planned black and white themed rig.
Until I found the white Node 304 on Fractal's website. It was love at 1st sight.







(I believe the only case yet that made me think a little bit after Bitfenix was 250D, but it wasn't enough.

So, I am glad to now be able to say that I'm going to be a part of this club as in the next few days this parts will arrive into my hands - I'm quite excited as it's going to be my first time building a computer as well!

Here is the part list that's yet to come:

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770
*CPU Cooler:* Stock (possibly an Hyper 212 Evo or Seidon 120V in the future)
*Motherboard:* MSI B85I
*Memory:* Kingston HyperX Black DDR3-1600Mhz (1 x 8GB)
*Storage:* Crucial M4 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk - This one I already own.
Samsung 840 Evo 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Hitashi 500GB 3.5" 7200RPM SATA II Internal Hard Drive
*Video Card:* MSI NVidia GTX 770 OC 2GB
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 White
*Power Supply:* Corsair CX600M
*Monitor:* BenQ RL2455HM 24''

And the peripherals, already owned:

*Keyboard:* CM Storm Quickfire TK White ( Cherry MX Red)
*Mouse:* Microsoft Intellimouse 1.1
*Mousepad:* Templarius Gladiator Mousepad
*Headset:* Razer Kraken Pro

This will of course be a workstation and gaming PC. I play a lot of games, stream and work on a daily basis with editing software - such as Photoshop as I am part of a multigaming organization called For The Win eSports, where I work as Head of Design department, streamer and shoutcaster, news writer, general staff and amateur player.

I would like to know what short-term updates would be suitable for me, other than adding a aftermarket cooler and the last 8GB RAM; so if you have an opinion, go ahead and let me know.









Lastly, I'd like to that you guys at this thread for making my choice easier, and I can't wait to be part of this club!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptBoots*
> 
> Hello mates!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So, i've been lurking in this thread (and the sub-forum SFF, to be more precise) for quite some time trying to gather the info needed so I could pick a case for my brand new computer. I came into SFF thanks to Bitfenix Prodigy publicity, but then I actually found the case itself had a few problems and I just went and searched for other SFF solutions. Then, I saw a Black Node 304 @ XL Lan Party - Biggest Lan Party in Portugal - in the Asus stand, with their little rigs and I thought: This case is FANTABULASTIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I haven't seen her in her white version by that time, so I sticked with White Prodigy as my number one case to match my already planned black and white themed rig.
> Until I found the white Node 304 on Fractal's website. It was love at 1st sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I believe the only case yet that made me think a little bit after Bitfenix was 250D, but it wasn't enough.
> 
> So, I am glad to now be able to say that I'm going to be a part of this club as in the next few days this parts will arrive into my hands - I'm quite excited as it's going to be my first time building a computer as well!
> 
> Here is the part list that's yet to come:
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770
> *CPU Cooler:* Stock (possibly an Hyper 212 Evo or Seidon 120V in the future)
> *Motherboard:* MSI B85I
> *Memory:* Kingston HyperX Black DDR3-1600Mhz (1 x 8GB)
> *Storage:* Crucial M4 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk - This one I already own.
> Samsung 840 Evo 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> Hitashi 500GB 3.5" 7200RPM SATA II Internal Hard Drive
> *Video Card:* MSI NVidia GTX 770 OC 2GB
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 White
> *Power Supply:* Corsair CX600M
> *Monitor:* BenQ RL2455HM 24''
> 
> And the peripherals, already owned:
> 
> *Keyboard:* CM Storm Quickfire TK White ( Cherry MX Red)
> *Mouse:* Microsoft Intellimouse 1.1
> *Mousepad:* Templarius Gladiator Mousepad
> *Headset:* Razer Kraken Pro
> 
> This will of course be a workstation and gaming PC. I play a lot of games, stream and work on a daily basis with editing software - such as Photoshop as I am part of a multigaming organization called For The Win eSports, where I work as Head of Design department, streamer and shoutcaster, news writer, general staff and amateur player.
> 
> I would like to know what short-term updates would be suitable for me, other than adding a aftermarket cooler and the last 8GB RAM; so if you have an opinion, go ahead and let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I'd like to that you guys at this thread for making my choice easier, and I can't wait to be part of this club!


Welcome to the thread!

If you haven't ordered yet, i suggest to replace either the motherboard or the CPU cooler, MSI B85i (all MSI itx motherboards i think) CPU placement is near the PCIE slot, so you wont be able to put a Hyper 212 for your CPU cooler.

If you want to change the motherboard, go with Asrock B85 ITX, or change the Hyper 212 to an AIO cooler if youre into AIO cooling.

If you can shell out more cash for a PSU, you can go with a Seasonic G550 instead. I still think the G550 is the "almost" perfect PSU inside the Node 304. Short cables and very good modular socket placement primarily are the reasons for me. And not sure if your GPU will fit inside the Node 304 with a CX600M mainly due to the modular plug placement.

Everything else is good to me


----------



## Joob

Hey CptBoots! I think we both came out of hiding around the same time








I have been wanting to build a new computer for 4 years now, but kept holding back due to new products being released and such... But I've had enough of waiting and readiing that the next line of maxwell GPUs from nvidia only improve in terms of power consumption and not so much on performance, I decided to take the plunge.

I've always like the aesthetic of SFF builds, and have watched many videos on cases and the like. This thread helped me solidify my resolve to purchase the Node 304. Other contenders were the Silverstone SG08, cubitek mini cube, corsair 250D and bitfenix phenom ITX. The silverstone and cubitek cases were nice but I do get paranoid about fingerprints on aluminium; the corsair 250D was just a bit too big for my liking however I did like the magnetic filters, same goes for the size of the Bitfenix Phenom.

All my parts have been purchased and now just awaiting arrival







Can't wait to be part of the club!

Moving onto my build:

*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Black
*CPU:* Intel Core i7 4770K
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i
*Motherboard:* AsRock Z87E-ITX
*Memory:* ADATA XPG v1 DDR3-1600Mhz (2x8GB) (Black)
*PSU:* Seasonic G-550
*GPU:* MSI Nvidia GTX780 Gaming Edition 3GB
*Storage:* 1x Samsung 840 Evo 250GB SSD
1x Western Digital Black 2TB HDD

And my other peripherals:

*Monitor:* Samsung S24C750P 24" LED
*Keyboard:* Ducky Shine Zero DK2108S (white backlit)
*Mouse:* SteelSeries Sensei Raw (matte)

From the parts listed you can tell I'm going to be gaming on this, plus some graphics and video work on photoshop and aftereffects. I'll be overclocking CPU to get some more performance for rendering and such, also will be overclocking my GPU further than stock OC for some slight frame rate boosts.

Any advice regarding how to mount the H80i in the most optimal way would be appreciated, as I am new to everything water cooling. Also any tips on cabe management for the PSU? I read some posts saying you can route some cables underneath the motherboard, specifically which ones?

This thread is awesome and all the feedback people have been posting have been really helpful, excited to join in!


----------



## Joob

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptBoots*
> 
> Hello mates! So, i've been lurking in this thread (and the sub-forum SFF, to be more precise) for quite some time trying to gather the info needed so I could pick a case for my brand new computer. I came into SFF thanks to Bitfenix Prodigy publicity, but then I actually found the case itself had a few problems and I just went and searched for other SFF solutions. Then, I saw a Black Node 304 @ XL Lan Party - Biggest Lan Party in Portugal - in the Asus stand, with their little rigs and I thought: This case is FANTABULASTIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I haven't seen her in her white version by that time, so I sticked with White Prodigy as my number one case to match my already planned black and white themed rig.
> Until I found the white Node 304 on Fractal's website. It was love at 1st sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I believe the only case yet that made me think a little bit after Bitfenix was 250D, but it wasn't enough.
> 
> So, I am glad to now be able to say that I'm going to be a part of this club as in the next few days this parts will arrive into my hands - I'm quite excited as it's going to be my first time building a computer as well!
> 
> Here is the part list that's yet to come:
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770
> *CPU Cooler:* Stock (possibly an Hyper 212 Evo or Seidon 120V in the future)
> *Motherboard:* MSI B85I
> *Memory:* Kingston HyperX Black DDR3-1600Mhz (1 x 8GB)
> *Storage:* Crucial M4 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk - This one I already own.
> Samsung 840 Evo 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> Hitashi 500GB 3.5" 7200RPM SATA II Internal Hard Drive
> *Video Card:* MSI NVidia GTX 770 OC 2GB
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 White
> *Power Supply:* Corsair CX600M
> *Monitor:* BenQ RL2455HM 24''
> 
> And the peripherals, already owned:
> 
> *Keyboard:* CM Storm Quickfire TK White ( Cherry MX Red)
> *Mouse:* Microsoft Intellimouse 1.1
> *Mousepad:* Templarius Gladiator Mousepad
> *Headset:* Razer Kraken Pro
> 
> This will of course be a workstation and gaming PC. I play a lot of games, stream and work on a daily basis with editing software - such as Photoshop as I am part of a multigaming organization called For The Win eSports, where I work as Head of Design department, streamer and shoutcaster, news writer, general staff and amateur player.
> 
> I would like to know what short-term updates would be suitable for me, other than adding a aftermarket cooler and the last 8GB RAM; so if you have an opinion, go ahead and let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I'd like to that you guys at this thread for making my choice easier, and I can't wait to be part of this club!





I agree with Dyaems, the MSI B85i might prove to be a challenging motherboard to mount air coolers as the CPU socket is in close proximity to the PCI-e slot, I think any cooler that is 120mm or wider may conflict with the back of the graphics card, or be uncomfortably close to. Best bet would be to go for the Seidon 120v as you'll have no clearance issues with the waterblock.

You may also come across problems with the PSU modular cables hitting the graphics card because of the socket placements, but it seems like you can remove the PSU bracket from the case and push the PSU up a bit and hold it down with some velcro or tape.

looking forward to your build!


----------



## Schmu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> It actually depends on the motherboard youre using. If youre going to use a motherboard where the CPU socket is far from the pcie slot, then its all good.
> 
> I just checked the specs of the cooler and im pretty sure it will fit since it is a small CPU cooler. Just try not to use a motherboard where the CPU socket is near the pcie slot for your peace of mind.


Thanks for the advice.

I think I will try this Mainboard: http://www.alternate.de/ASRock/H77M-ITX,_Mainboard/html/product/1000014/?

So my build will look like this:

Mainboard: ASRock H77M-ITX (Socket 1155)
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K (Socket 1155) (From my "old" PC)
CPU Cooling: Scythe Katana 4 (From my "old" PC)
RAM: Kingston HyperX DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 (From my "old" PC)
PSU: Seasonic G-550
SSD: Samsung 843 PRO 64 GB (From my "old" PC)
HDD: 2 TB Seagate
CPU: MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC (From my "old" PC -> Maybe I will buy a GTX 760 later this year)
Case: Fractal Node 304 black

Any suggestions about the Setup? I'm curious about building this Mini-PC . But unfortunately I have to wait on the next salary


----------



## Joob

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmu*
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I think I will try this Mainboard: http://www.alternate.de/ASRock/H77M-ITX,_Mainboard/html/product/1000014/?
> 
> So my build will look like this:
> 
> Mainboard: ASRock H77M-ITX (Socket 1155) (From my "old" PC)
> CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K (Socket 1155) (From my "old" PC)
> CPU Cooling: Scythe Katana 4 (From my "old" PC)
> RAM: Kingston HyperX DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 (From my "old" PC)
> PSU: Seasonic G-550
> SSD: Samsung 843 PRO 64 GB (From my "old" PC)
> HDD: 2 TB Seagate
> CPU: MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC (From my "old" PC -> Maybe I will buy a GTX 760 later this year)
> Case: Fractal Node 304 black
> 
> Any suggestions about the Setup? I'm curious about building this Mini-PC . But unfortunately I have to wait on the next salary






Looking at your parts, it seems like everything should fit nicely inside the case. I guess if you were to upgrade your build, a larger SSD would be nice. If you plan on overclocking your i5-3570K you could also look into getting a 120mm AIO liquid cooler (as your Asrock motherboard CPU placement is close to the graphics card slot)


----------



## exzacklyright

I have a 6TB nas in my node. Will it just always be loud? I already tried one cpu cooler but it didn't fit and ended up being a pain lol.

I might record something later today. I'll unplug the front 2 fans. then stop the other 2 just to hear how loud the HDD's are.


----------



## Schmu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joob*
> 
> 
> Looking at your parts, it seems like everything should fit nicely inside the case. I guess if you were to upgrade your build, a larger SSD would be nice. If you plan on overclocking your i5-3570K you could also look into getting a 120mm AIO liquid cooler (as your Asrock motherboard CPU placement is close to the graphics card slot)


Thank you for your comment Joob!

I have thought about an upgrade, but the system is not even 2 years old and I don't want to buy everything new. I think the SSD upgrade is a good advice, but I'm a litte bit short on budget for the rebuild, so I have to skip that on later this year and buy it together with the new GPU.

The 120mm AIO liquid cooler is a good idea. If my old Scythe Cooler is too large, i will try this one.


----------



## Alch1m1sta

That you know, Seasonic 550-g and 650-g as measures, space and cable length are identical?
Change only the power?
Having an almost identical price (7 € difference), I'd be tempted by the 650.


----------



## CptBoots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Welcome to the thread!
> 
> If you haven't ordered yet, i suggest to replace either the motherboard or the CPU cooler, MSI B85i (all MSI itx motherboards i think) CPU placement is near the PCIE slot, so you wont be able to put a Hyper 212 for your CPU cooler.
> 
> If you want to change the motherboard, go with Asrock B85 ITX, or change the Hyper 212 to an AIO cooler if youre into AIO cooling.
> 
> If you can shell out more cash for a PSU, you can go with a Seasonic G550 instead. I still think the G550 is the "almost" perfect PSU inside the Node 304. Short cables and very good modular socket placement primarily are the reasons for me. And not sure if your GPU will fit inside the Node 304 with a CX600M mainly due to the modular plug placement.
> 
> Everything else is good to me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joob*
> 
> I agree with Dyaems, the MSI B85i might prove to be a challenging motherboard to mount air coolers as the CPU socket is in close proximity to the PCI-e slot, I think any cooler that is 120mm or wider may conflict with the back of the graphics card, or be uncomfortably close to. Best bet would be to go for the Seidon 120v as you'll have no clearance issues with the waterblock.
> 
> You may also come across problems with the PSU modular cables hitting the graphics card because of the socket placements, but it seems like you can remove the PSU bracket from the case and push the PSU up a bit and hold it down with some velcro or tape.
> 
> looking forward to your build!


Thank you Dyaems and Joob for the replies!

I already have the order done, except of course the CPU cooler. I'm going to keep stock for now, as I spent quite an amount of money with this rig. I'm definitely into AIO cooling, I think it gives the best of looks to a rig (except for WC; WC > all cooling solutions). And I really wasn't fond of the AsRock board and it's connectors' positions. Also, MSI board seems more aesthetic to me.
Sames goes with the PSU. I can't afford to buy one of those right now. Mainly because in Portugal there are few shops that sell Seasonic producs (same goes with Silverstone - I wanted to buy one with the short cable kit, but I guess it's a no deal here in my country) and because PSU's in Portugal tend to be a little more expensive that in the other countries I checked the prices.
I'm not sure about the conflict between the PSU and GPU, as I checked and this PSU is one of the smaller ones I could find here. And I did find a picture in this forum (i believe) with one Corsair PSU + 3 HDD brackets + Full Lenght GPU (the latter was passing inside the bracket); so I want to believe I'll have no problems with it. If I do, I believe I can always remove the bracket, as Joob indicated.


----------



## brbi

Hello everyone,
this is my first build ( and first post) with the Node 304 and I wanted to thank everyone for the suggestions I have read here.









My log:
MB: ASRock H87M-ITX
Cpu: Intel core I7-4770
Ram: 8G Kingston Hiper X Blue
Psu: Corsair CX600M
Cooling: Corsair Hydro Series H60
Gpu: Asus GeForce GTX 780 Direct CU II OC 3072MB GDDR5
Hdd: Samsung 120Gb SSD + 750Gb Western Digital Caviar blue 2,5"
Fans: 2x Noctua NF-B9-1600 + 1x Noiseblocker NB-eLOOP Bionic B12-P 120mm PWM


----------



## exzacklyright

Anyone know what the noise level is for the 2 front fans and the case fan?

I'm thinking of replacing the case fan with an extra AP-14 gentle typhoon and the front ones with these noctua: http://pcpartpicker.com/part/noctua-case-fan-nfb9pwm

Would that even make much of a difference?

Also trying to decide on a cpu cooler still... One that wouldn't make me have to take out the mothberoard.

I just want a silent build. The problem is I have 6 HDD's. I think the fans are still louder than the HDD's though.

Mobo: http://www.asrock.com/server/overview.asp?Model=E3C224D2I

Thoughts on the Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler? or is there a more silent one that would be easy to install.


----------



## frack0

The stock fans are pretty quiet, silent on low and nearly so on medium. Although I did replace all of my fans with Noctua PWMs it wasn't for noise reasons, the back was to replace a noisy Kraken PWM fan for my AIO, and fronts just to get everything on PWM and get rid of the cabling on that side for fans. I'd wait until you hear them before replacing.

Just replaced my AIO with an AXP100 but used a Prolimatech ultra sleek 140 on it, super quiet and great temps still need to run Prime etc on it yet but idling high 20s/low 30s depending on ambient(winter here in SoCal nothing higher than 25 or so ambient). The AIO pump noise wasn't that loud but it was somewhat annoying unless there was background noise, but that's all I would hear no fan noise unless maxxing out. Now all fans are low off CPU PWM header about as silent as you can get I think(not running a rear fan at present due to interference with Prolimatech fan).

Current setup, less than half full




Just ran Prime95 large FFT max core temps high 70s to low 80s, 4.1GHz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Anyone know what the noise level is for the 2 front fans and the case fan?
> 
> I'm thinking of replacing the case fan with an extra AP-14 gentle typhoon and the front ones with these noctua: http://pcpartpicker.com/part/noctua-case-fan-nfb9pwm
> 
> Would that even make much of a difference?
> 
> Also trying to decide on a cpu cooler still... One that wouldn't make me have to take out the mothberoard.
> 
> I just want a silent build. The problem is I have 6 HDD's. I think the fans are still louder than the HDD's though.
> 
> Mobo: http://www.asrock.com/server/overview.asp?Model=E3C224D2I
> 
> Thoughts on the Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler? or is there a more silent one that would be easy to install.


----------



## DaPhatty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brbi*


I really like how you mounted your drives. Did you build the bracket yourself or did you order that someplace?


----------



## brbi

Created by hand. I was inspired by another user of this forum which has created a similar bracket.


----------



## Osulagh

This is going to be an odd first post...

Yeah, I'm mostly a lurker and signed up to say this:

Thank you those who posted pictures and continue to help answer questions in this thread. I've found a lot of help here.

That is all.


----------



## MacGuyver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brbi*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> this is my first build ( and first post) with the Node 304 and I wanted to thank everyone for the suggestions I have read here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My log:
> MB: ASRock H87M-ITX
> Cpu: Intel core I7-4770
> Ram: 8G Kingston Hiper X Blue
> Psu: Corsair CX600M
> Cooling: Corsair Hydro Series H60
> Gpu: Asus GeForce GTX 780 Direct CU II OC 3072MB GDDR5
> Hdd: Samsung 120Gb SSD + 750Gb Western Digital Caviar blue 2,5"
> Fans: 2x Noctua NF-B9-1600 + 1x Noiseblocker NB-eLOOP Bionic B12-P 120mm PWM


Very nice and neat build u have there !! xD


----------



## mingqi53

*Hey everyone, are there any Node 304 users here that plan on upgrading soon and need to find a buyer for their case?

I'd like to downsize my brother's NZXT Vulcan to a Node 304 for a newer-ish build. Please PM me with all offers







*


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Hey everyone, are there any Node 304 users here that plan on upgrading soon and need to find a buyer for their case?
> 
> I'd like to downsize my brother's NZXT Vulcan to a Node 304 for a newer-ish build. Please PM me with all offers


i was going to tell you there was one in for section.....but i see you already made a post there.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i was going to tell you there was one in for section.....but i see you already made a post there.


Yeah, there is one in the for sale section for cases, but it's white. Looking for a black one to match all my other components









On a related note, would an OCZ ModXStream 600W (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341017) modular power supply fit the Node 304 with a Zotac GTX 660 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500270)? It's a fairly short graphics card..


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Yeah, there is one in the for sale section for cases, but it's white. Looking for a black one to match all my other components
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a related note, would an OCZ ModXStream 600W (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341017) modular power supply fit the Node 304 with a Zotac GTX 660 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500270)? It's a fairly short graphics card..


i cant really comment on ocz psu's. i'm just not as familiar with there brand. alot of us here like the seasonic g series becuase there cables are very low and fit under the vcards if needed.

i would just wait for someone else to chime in or check out fractals site and see if the dementions of the psu will work out.

the 660 will work out fine. being short it might even help you out with the psu cables.


----------



## Dyaems

edit: i was wrong about the OCZ warranty xD


----------



## mingqi53

I should have clarified, I have that PSU and that graphics card already, was just wondering if they would both fit without issue. I guess it isn't a big deal though if they don't, I can always sell on OCN


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brbi*


Welcome you are added!

Those mounts look very nice. I would consider doing something similar to mine with a spare 2.5 drive I have laying around.


----------



## Dan000

I stuffed a Node 304 with computer parts








PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $161.99)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler (Purchased For $64.99)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (Purchased For $140.48)
*Memory:* A-Data XPG V1.0 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For $26.78)
*Memory:* A-Data XPG V1.0 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For $26.78)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (Purchased For $87.09)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (Purchased For $488.00)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased For $75.24)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $76.74)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) (Purchased For $0.00)
*Monitor:* Dell U2412M 60Hz 24.0" Monitor (Purchased For $284.79)
*Mouse:* Razer DeathAdder 2013 Wired Optical Mouse (Purchased For $48.59)
*Other:* KBT Pure Pro Mechanical Keyboard (Purchased For $102.11)
*Total:* $1583.58
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-02-23 22:45 EST-0500)_


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan000*
> 
> I stuffed a Node 304 with computer parts
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $161.99)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler (Purchased For $64.99)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (Purchased For $140.48)
> *Memory:* A-Data XPG V1.0 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For $26.78)
> *Memory:* A-Data XPG V1.0 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For $26.78)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (Purchased For $87.09)
> *Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (Purchased For $488.00)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased For $75.24)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $76.74)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) (Purchased For $0.00)
> *Monitor:* Dell U2412M 60Hz 24.0" Monitor (Purchased For $284.79)
> *Mouse:* Razer DeathAdder 2013 Wired Optical Mouse (Purchased For $48.59)
> *Other:* KBT Pure Pro Mechanical Keyboard (Purchased For $102.11)
> *Total:* $1583.58
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-02-23 22:45 EST-0500)_


Very nice... and clean!


----------



## markus912

Hello, everyone!









Sorry for my English, I'm from Russia. I'm building a NAS with Node 304. System is not finished yet. It needs five more 3Tb drives and two 8 Gb RAM modules. A pair of Kingston on shots are temporary units, just to start it.

So far:
- Fractal Design Node 304 case. Everyone here loves it, as for me, I was amased with it's ability to take inside six HDD, ATX PSU and tower cooler.
- Asus P8H77-I motherboard. 6*SATA and everything else to build everything you want.
- intel celeron G1610. NAS doesn't need lots of power.
- 2*2 Gb Kingston HyperX DDR-3 RAM. As I already said, temporary decision.
- Corsair CX430M PSU. Pretty good at crossloads inspite of group voltage stabilisation, and detachable cables (less mess inside)
- Six WD Green WD30EZRX 3Tb SATA HDD. Now I have only one, but I'm working on it.









And, the most interesting, cooling. I racked my brains for a long time...









Having low-end CPU, I decided to install big heatsink without fan. I'm sure, that airflow from rear 140-mm fan would be enough to cool CPU down. But...

Asus P8H77-I has CPU socket moved down and located near PCIe slot. And nearly every tower heatsink installed covered PCIe slot. Turned 90 degrees clockwise, heatsink balked HDD cages.

Long searches leaded me to Thermalright. They've got Macho coolers with offset base. Macho HR-02 was too large to fit between rear fan and HDD cages, but Macho120 fits perfectly! But it has little bands, bent upwards. 54 on each platten. 30 plattens...

I removed every of them.







Now nothing blocks air.

Chipset cooler was bought using ebay, there were no comparable item near me. There were three mounting frames with it, but no one allowed me to mount cooler straight.

Gather together all my SATA hard drives, I upgraded power cables, so they take less place than usual.

And now, photos.







I removed all the unnessesary things to get the idea clear.















Hope you like it. Thanks for attention.


----------



## Yunnnn

Hello all,

I'm getting ready to put my build together, but I'm having some issues with the motherboard standoffs.

Two out of four of the standoffs refuse to be screwed in fully. You can still see a little bit of the threading after placing it in. This results in me being unable to align my motherboard to the I/O plate.

Has anyone experienced the same thing? What did you do to remedy it?

This is a sweet casing, but assembling it is really annoying and a torture...first the over tightened screws, now the issue with standoffs being impossible to put in. Sigh.


----------



## iTnkD4iAm

Hello everyone (=

I'm planning on putting together a gaming/media PC and I was wondering if the following specs is ok for the case:

Intel® Core™ i5-4430 (3.0GHz-3.2GHz, 6M Cache)

Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI (rev. 2.0)

G.SKILL RipjawsX 8GB (4GB x2) DDR3 1600MHz

MSI R9 280X GAMING 3G BF4

Crucial M500 240GB (2.5", SATA 6Gb/s, 20nm, MLC)

Corsair TX650M - 650 Watt, 80+ Bronze, Modular -- probably too much for the build but its one of the cheapest I can get

Fractal Design NODE 304 Black
I'm wondering if I should be worried about potential heat issues coming from the vid card as I live in the tropics and if any other issues w/ regards to the specs.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markus912*
> 
> Hello, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my English, I'm from Russia. I'm building a NAS with Node 304.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it. Thanks for attention.


Nice.Are HDD temps ok like this? also what software are you using? And what is your OS drive because i think that PSU only has 6 sata and you would need 7 for an OS SSD.


----------



## Joob

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTnkD4iAm*
> 
> Hello everyone (=
> 
> I'm planning on putting together a gaming/media PC and I was wondering if the following specs is ok for the case:
> 
> Intel® Core™ i5-4430 (3.0GHz-3.2GHz, 6M Cache)
> 
> Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI (rev. 2.0)
> 
> G.SKILL RipjawsX 8GB (4GB x2) DDR3 1600MHz
> 
> MSI R9 280X GAMING 3G BF4
> 
> Crucial M500 240GB (2.5", SATA 6Gb/s, 20nm, MLC)
> 
> Corsair TX650M - 650 Watt, 80+ Bronze, Modular -- probably too much for the build but its one of the cheapest I can get
> 
> Fractal Design NODE 304 Black
> I'm wondering if I should be worried about potential heat issues coming from the vid card as I live in the tropics and if any other issues w/ regards to the specs.






Hi iTnkD4iAm,

seems like everything should be fine in terms of fit, though you might have a hard time getting the modular cables from your power supply to not conflict with the back of the graphics card. You may need to unscrew the psu bracket and place the psu further up to accomodate the cables... just use sticky velcro to hold down the psu. Other people on this thread have done it, I'm sure they have more knowledge on this front.

in regards to heat issues, AMD graphics cards tend to run hotter than their respective nvidia counterparts; I'm not too sure about aftermarket designs though, you're better off doing some research into your GPU... and compare the thermals with the equivalent nvidia graphics card.


----------



## markus912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Nice.


Thanks!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Are HDD temps ok like this?


This is a temporary build, just to put connectors on cables at right place. But all the users on russian forums reported that they never seen HDD temp above 40 degrees of Celsium.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> also what software are you using?


I'm going to use NAS4Free. It's freeware OS based on FreeBSD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> And what is your OS drive


NAS4Free can be launched as an embedded OS, so it doesn't need dedicated drive. And I'm going to use 4Gb Sandisk USB Flash drive as a system drive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> ...because i think that PSU only has 6 sata and you would need 7 for an OS SSD.


Out of box PSU had 4 SATA connectors...







I removed them and installed three more connectors on each wire so wires became straight.

*Yunnnn*, had the same thing. Got a little wrench and screw them to the end. Anyway one could install only mini-ITX form-factor mobo, and it doesn't need to remove standings.

*iTnkD4iAm*, seems everything OK. What CPU cooler are you planning to use?..


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markus912*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a temporary build, just to put connectors on cables at right place. But all the users on russian forums reported that they never seen HDD temp above 40 degrees of Celsium.
> I'm going to use NAS4Free. It's freeware OS based on FreeBSD.
> NAS4Free can be launched as an embedded OS, so it doesn't need dedicated drive. And I'm going to use 4Gb Sandisk USB Flash drive as a system drive.
> Out of box PSU had 4 SATA connectors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I removed them and installed three more connectors on each wire so wires became straight.
> 
> *Yunnnn*, had the same thing. Got a little wrench and screw them to the end. Anyway one could install only mini-ITX form-factor mobo, and it doesn't need to remove standings.
> 
> *iTnkD4iAm*, seems everything OK. What CPU cooler are you planning to use?..


thx for the replies. Why you not using FreeNas or ZFSguru? any particular special features you need from nas4free? Also when you say temporary build do you mean your moving your HDD's to a bigger case?

Im a bit







because i bought a define Mini and it has lots of space yet is still compact but only holds 6 HDD's also (i suppose it does have 2x 5.25" bays though) its not like case is massive but a node is easier to slot nearby a router (normally located on the inlet wire for the broadband and these areas are usually ground floor or on a shelf.

also i have an internal USB 3.0 header adapter that my drive is on like yours only its inside the case so the drive doesnt get knocked or damaged.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Header-Ports-Adapter-Connector-Converter/dp/B005IVLK3W

will you be moving to a bigger case?


----------



## iTnkD4iAm

*@Joob*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joob*
> 
> Hi iTnkD4iAm,
> 
> seems like everything should be fine in terms of fit, though you might have a hard time getting the modular cables from your power supply to not conflict with the back of the graphics card. You may need to unscrew the psu bracket and place the psu further up to accomodate the cables... just use sticky velcro to hold down the psu. Other people on this thread have done it, I'm sure they have more knowledge on this front.
> 
> in regards to heat issues, AMD graphics cards tend to run hotter than their respective nvidia counterparts; I'm not too sure about aftermarket designs though, you're better off doing some research into your GPU... and compare the thermals with the equivalent nvidia graphics card.






Thanks for the feedback and heads-up about the PSU length








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markus912*
> 
> *iTnkD4iAm*, seems everything OK. What CPU cooler are you planning to use?..


Thinking of sticking w/ the stock one. Don't plan on overclocking but may get a Noctua if it gets too noisy. But I'm guessing the graphics card would be producing the most noise.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan000*


Really nice, super clean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markus912*


Nice idea removing all of those pieces, I bet it should passively cool very well.

Welcome guys you are both added


----------



## M125

^All the great cable routing, jeez. Looks good.









My new one seems to be lacking when it comes to "bundling" cables. Most of you seem to hide them well enough. I think the extra drives and cables needed for them in the one shown below does hurt a bit. My main rig had one modular SATA connection, and, using the Seasonic SSR-650RM, the GPU's PCIe power was non-modular, which actually helped cable routing and cleanliness in my case. This "new" one uses the Seasonic SSR-550RM, and requires two modular PCIe, two modular SATA, and one modular molex connection (motherboard only has two fan headers, CPU and AUX CPU). In other words, this newer system has five times the cable clutter to deal with coming from the modular connections. It looks like a mess with all those cables.

If anyone here is considering a Seasonic G series PSU, please consider the differences between these two PSUs:
SSR-550RM - Modular PCIe - Ideal for a medium ~150W single 6 Power Pin GPU or no GPU/slot powered GPU
SSR-650RM - Non-Modular PCIe - Ideal for a system with a large 180W+ 6+6/8+6/8+8 Power Pin GPU

Here is the new system, using the Asus P9D-I (C222), Xeon E3 1240 V3, and 2x8GB 1600MHz ECC UDIMMs:







^Makes for a nice little workstation. I'm debating whether to toss in a 4GB W7000 or sell to it. Current card (_old_ 7950) does OK in Solidworks and Inventor (at least 30 FPS for most things).

Main rig with a Seasonic SSR-650RM for comparison:


----------



## exzacklyright

Can someone just recommend me a quiet cooler that is easy to install? I really don't want to unplug everything and take out my mobo...

Just tired of the stock lga 1150 intel cooler...


----------



## Vinceletah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTnkD4iAm*
> 
> Hello everyone (=
> 
> I'm planning on putting together a gaming/media PC and I was wondering if the following specs is ok for the case:
> 
> Intel® Core™ i5-4430 (3.0GHz-3.2GHz, 6M Cache)
> 
> Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI (rev. 2.0)
> 
> G.SKILL RipjawsX 8GB (4GB x2) DDR3 1600MHz
> 
> MSI R9 280X GAMING 3G BF4
> 
> Crucial M500 240GB (2.5", SATA 6Gb/s, 20nm, MLC)
> 
> Corsair TX650M - 650 Watt, 80+ Bronze, Modular -- probably too much for the build but its one of the cheapest I can get
> 
> Fractal Design NODE 304 Black
> 
> I'm wondering if I should be worried about potential heat issues coming from the vid card as I live in the tropics and if any other issues w/ regards to the specs.
> 
> I have a similar config but I went for a gtx 760 from asus and it s enough for 60fps in Ultra without AA in bf4. You d be better off the r9 280X if it gets very hot where you live.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Can someone just recommend me a quiet cooler that is easy to install? I really don't want to unplug everything and take out my mobo...
> 
> The Cooler Master tx3 EVO is a push pin, so 5 mn to install. You will have better temps and less noise. It gets loud on heavy load, but at that kind of load, the graphic card gets also loud and you need to push the case fans so it doesn t really matter.,Just be sure to go for the EVO version, not the old one, which is considerably louder and 3 speed, instead of PWM
> 
> The argon AR02 has also good reviews


----------



## markus912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Why you not using FreeNas or ZFSguru? any particular special features you need from nas4free?


The main reason is that I know where to ask anything about NAS4Free.







There are some guys very familiar with NSA4Free, and we're chating at one forum.







An old truth: "You should install OS which your computer guru nearby knows best"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Also when you say temporary build do you mean your moving your HDD's to a bigger case?


"Temporary" meant that there will be six WD WD30EZRX drives, not that gathering I pictured. And second, RAM will be replaced from 2*2Gb to 2*8Gb.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> also i have an internal USB 3.0 header adapter that my drive is on like yours only its inside the case so the drive doesnt get knocked or damaged.


I have found Sandisk CruiserFit Flash Drive, it's only 6 millimiters out of USB socket. I think it will be hard to damage such a little flash drive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> will you be moving to a bigger case?


No. I picked all the parts, and I will finish my rig with them.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I bet it should passively cool very well.


I think that cooling is not passive at all - rear fan is not mounted on heatsink, but it's some millimeters behind, and certainly pumps air through Macho.


----------



## iTnkD4iAm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinceletah*
> 
> I have a similar config but I went for a gtx 760 from asus and it s enough for 60fps in Ultra without AA in bf4. You d be better off the r9 280X if it gets very hot where you live.


Thank you very much for the info


----------



## markus912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTnkD4iAm*
> 
> ...but may get a Noctua if it gets too noisy


Google says Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI looks like this: http://www.gigabyte.ru/products/upload/products/3582/3f59_6.jpg

The same issue as I have. CPU socket moved down to PCIe slot. I'm afraid, you could't install Noctua without overlapping PCIe slot.


----------



## iTnkD4iAm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markus912*
> 
> Google says Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI looks like this: http://www.gigabyte.ru/products/upload/products/3582/3f59_6.jpg
> 
> The same issue as I have. CPU socket moved down to PCIe slot. I'm afraid, you could't install Noctua without overlapping PCIe slot.


Thanks for the heads up. Was thinking of the Noctua NH-U12S but if overlapping is going to be an issue I'll probably get the Noctua NH-L9i or the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B. Which model is having the overlapping issue?

--
Looks like the Scythe is out of the question too or I'll have to pickup a different motherboard if I plan on getting a different cooler.


----------



## markus912

Noctua NH-U12S is too big. The same about Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B.

But Noctua NH-L9i seems to fit.

We may look at pictures, but the best way is to come to the shop with mobo in case, and try some models. Just to put them down on CPU without fixing.


----------



## Dyaems

if cpu socket is near the pcie slot, i think the you can go with AIO route, or a top-down cooler like CM GeminII S524 which i think fits based on old posts, or a thermalright macho HR02 and rear fan as intake like markus912 did... i think!


----------



## markus912

*Dyaems*, Macho HR-02 turned 90 degrees clockwise won't fit with it's width. It will balk HDD cages. And all that pieces bended up, they will block air moving from side to side.

Liquid cooling might be a decision, but it may be more expensive than suitable air cooler.


----------



## Dyaems

oh, really? i stand corrected.









i just assumed because im using a HR02 macho with a B75 gigabyte board where the cpu socket is near the pcie slot and the gpu fits beside it just fine, with a decent clearance even! i guess it is different with the node 304.


----------



## Vinceletah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTnkD4iAm*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Was thinking of the Noctua NH-U12S but if overlapping is going to be an issue I'll probably get the Noctua NH-L9i or the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B. Which model is having the overlapping issue?
> 
> --
> Looks like the Scythe is out of the question too or I'll have to pickup a different motherboard if I plan on getting a different cooler.


I don t think any of them would work, actually. But as you are not overclocking, it really doesn t matter.
At stock clocks, the performance difference isn t big enough to consider.
Any 92mm fan like the Cooler Master tx3 Evo, THE Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 pro or the argon ar02 will do the job you need them to:
_Better performance than stock cooler
_Quieter than stock cooler


----------



## iTnkD4iAm

Yep! I don't plan on overclocking but if I do find the system noisy... glad to know I won't be stuck w/ very few 3rd-party coolers


----------



## markus912

*iTnkD4iAm*, what about ASRock H87E-ITX/ac? Socket1150, H87, mini-ITX, WiFi 802.11ac?


----------



## dexitor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markus912*
> 
> *iTnkD4iAm*, what about ASRock H87E-ITX/ac? Socket1150, H87, mini-ITX, WiFi 802.11ac?


Is wifi an mandatory feature? Else I could also recommend the ASRock B85M-ITX. I have it also and it contains everything I need with a nice layout and it is cheap.


----------



## iTnkD4iAm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markus912*
> 
> *iTnkD4iAm*, what about ASRock H87E-ITX/ac? Socket1150, H87, mini-ITX, WiFi 802.11ac?


That's a good alternative but looks like I to find a shop to order it for me (assume the price is right







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dexitor*
> 
> Is wifi an mandatory feature? Else I could also recommend the ASRock B85M-ITX. I have it also and it contains everything I need with a nice layout and it is cheap.


I use Wi-Fi at home so having that feature already builtin w/o having to buy a separate (usb) adapter would be convenient


----------



## Joob

so these arrived today... my body is ready.

wish i could get straight to building, but i have work the next morning and need sleep.

will post up progress pics as I get under way with the build tomorrow!


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joob*
> 
> 
> 
> so these arrived today... my body is ready.
> 
> wish i could get straight to building, but i have work the next morning and need sleep.
> 
> will post up progress pics as I get under way with the build tomorrow!


looking forward to seeing your build







i'm a fan of the msi vcards.


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joob*
> 
> 
> 
> so these arrived today... my body is ready.
> 
> wish i could get straight to building, but i have work the next morning and need sleep.
> 
> will post up progress pics as I get under way with the build tomorrow!


You can do an all nighter

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joob*


Nice I put you on the list (on the black case side, I can't tell which it is)









Boxes of new parts in a pile is on my list of the best things in life.


----------



## Spud387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markus912*
> 
> Out of box PSU had 4 SATA connectors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I removed them and installed three more connectors on each wire so wires became straight.
> .


Markus,

I just bought the Node & also have the 430M PSU. Where did you get the connectors from? Also, is there a limit to the number of drives each connector can support considering out of the box the 430M only had 2 per cable?

I ask because I have the AX760 in my gaming PC and I have extra PSU connectors with 4 SATA connections each, but they are individually labelled "For 760/860 Only" so I don't know if I can use those or shouldn't use them. Either way, getting ones with 3 connectors would be best.


----------



## markus912

*Spud387*, hello!







I have bought them at dealextreme. Here they are.

Later in my office I have found some PSU that were out of order and were prepared for disposal. They had the same connectors. Some got two, some got three on one wire. I asked for permission, removed that connectors from cables and took them home.

To mount them I used two flat screwdrivers. Fat one to push cable, and second one, thinner - to push cable down to the end. Beware not to pierce isolation.

Used connectors mounted easier, than new ones from dealextreme. New ones are at the end of cables, because they have cups covering wire edges from one side.

About power consumption. There's no limit to the _number_ of connectors, but there's a limit to a current, that flows on that rail. Modern hard drives doesn't consume lots of power evem duiring startup. Colleagues from russian NAS-building forum confirm up to 14 drives on 550W PSU. When there are more than 8 drives, PSU is better with individual current stabilization (for example, nearly all Seasonic) than our CX430M with group current stabilization. If less, for six drives, as I going to install, CX430M would be enough.

As for number of connectors CX430M has out-of-box, I think it's more economic feature, not technical restriction.

About cables from AX760, you should triple check pinout of cables and PSU so ground matches ground, and 5V/21V matches 5V/12V.


----------



## Joob

It's been a long day and I have much to share with this thread

*A LOT OF IMAGES*

So I've already placed most of the main components into the case, and am about to start with the cables and what not, here's some pre-cabling shots:

From the right side:



Left side:



A bit of planning and cable ties later..





moving on, installing the hard drives





it's starting to look a bit cramped already... I had to constantly reroute cables around each other to get the best positions to tie.
Finally, the GPU finish.



At this point, despite trying my best to manage all the cables it still ended up a bit messy.. I blame my inexperience, but it also has some to do with the asrock motherboard and its pin placements.
My main objective was to make sure most of the air pulled from the front flows directly to the h80i. I think this is was an adequate result:



that's about it for the build, now onto setting everything up and performance testing.


----------



## sasparilla




----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasparilla*


Looks good you are on the list


----------



## markus912

Yesterday tested my not-yet-finished rig at 100% load to check my idea of passive cooling. Don't know was I right, but I installed AIDA64 ald loaded CPU at 100% for an hour.

Didn't set node 304 fan controller at "Max" - too noisy for me.









Here are results at "Medium" fan speed:



Here are results at "Low" fan speed:



Think it's OK.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markus912*
> 
> Yesterday tested my not-yet-finished rig at 100% load to check my idea of passive cooling. Don't know was I right, but I installed AIDA64 ald loaded CPU at 100% for an hour.
> 
> Didn't set node 304 fan controller at "Max" - too noisy for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are results at "Medium" fan speed:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are results at "Low" fan speed:
> 
> 
> 
> Think it's OK.


Temps look pretty decent


----------



## zomgwhat

I'm looking to join the Fractal Design Node 304 Owners Club soon. I'm not sure about the motherboard and power supply. Could you guys take a look at my parts list and provide feedback before I pull the trigger? Thanks!

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($209.98 @ OutletPC)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($124.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($89.98 @ OutletPC)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($149.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $0.00)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($489.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 (White) Mini ITX Tower Case ($89.98 @ OutletPC)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic 650W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($100.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro - 64-bit (OEM) (64-bit) (Purchased For $0.00)
*Total:* $1255.89
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-03-03 22:03 EST-0500)_


----------



## markus912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zomgwhat*
> 
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($89.98 @ OutletPC)


It's better to take RAM with less CAS latency, than higher clocks. So 1333MHz CAS7 RAM will be faster, than 1600MHz CAS9 RAM.
And don't look at heatsinks. RAM doesn't heat too much. And anyway, in Node 304 RAM will be in a shadow zone, there's no airflow there. So there will be no difference between usual RAM and RAM with heatsinks.
I'd choose one of these: http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/memory/#s=301333&t=11&Z=4096001,8192002&sort=a10&qq=1&L=30,80
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zomgwhat*
> 
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($149.99 @ Amazon)


It's better to take 840Pro version, because it's faster and has MLC chips, which works longer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zomgwhat*
> 
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic 650W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($100.98 @ SuperBiiz)


One of the best power supplies, but be prepared - it's cables may hamper video card. Maybe everything will be OK, maybe you will have to move PSU right by moving PSU mounting frame (drill four more holes and screw frame there), or removing it at all and installing PSU using velcro tape.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markus912*
> 
> One of the best power supplies, but be prepared - it's cables may hamper video card. Maybe everything will be OK, maybe you will have to move PSU right by moving PSU mounting frame (drill four more holes and screw frame there), or removing it at all and installing PSU using velcro tape.


No need to do any of that. One of the reasons the SeaSonics are so popular in this thread is that it works even with a long video card. The SeaSonic 650W he listed is the PSU I'm using. The non-modular cables are at the front end of the case and the modular cables plug in across the bottom of the supply. The plugs are low enough that they can be run under the bottom of a long video card making every port accessible.


----------



## markus912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> No need to do any of that.


Glad to hear that!







So, it's better to *zomgwhat* to build his rig.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zomgwhat*
> 
> I'm looking to join the Fractal Design Node 304 Owners Club soon. I'm not sure about the motherboard and power supply. Could you guys take a look at my parts list and provide feedback before I pull the trigger? Thanks!
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($209.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($124.99 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($89.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($149.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $0.00)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($489.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 (White) Mini ITX Tower Case ($89.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic 650W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($100.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro - 64-bit (OEM) (64-bit) (Purchased For $0.00)
> *Total:* $1255.89
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-03-03 22:03 EST-0500)_


is that 4670k? or non-k? i suggest to change to 4570 non-k since the difference in performance is almost negligible in my experience.

also H87 or B85 board should be enough if youre not going to overclock/underclock/undervolt. maybe an H87 itx board from Asrock should be good.

if you want abit cheaper 250GB SSD, you can get crucial M500.

PSU is great, no need to change it.







although 650w is too much for the specs you listed but, it should be fine.


----------



## pe4nut666

*ADD ME*


----------



## Mikey22

Hey everyone! Thanks to this awesome thread, I have decided to buy the fractal node 304









I was wondering if someone could help me determine if the Zalman CNPS12x would fit in the case with or without removing the back fan.
http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=449

I'll be using the ASRock z87E along with low-profile RAM and a Graphics card.
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Joob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joob*
> 
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Black
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7 4770K
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i
> *Motherboard:* AsRock Z87E-ITX
> *Memory:* ADATA XPG v1 DDR3-1600Mhz (2x8GB) (Black)
> *PSU:* Seasonic G-550
> *GPU:* MSI Nvidia GTX780 Gaming Edition 3GB
> *Storage:* 1x Samsung 840 Evo 250GB SSD
> 1x Western Digital Black 2TB HDD


finally completed my build, after much sweat and frustration. My first proper build and in such a small form factor, it was quite challenging and a real learning experience.



Cable management in this case is pretty tough, especially with the motherboard I had as the placement of some sockets were in awkward places. The best thing to do was to just sort the cables into groups, plug them all in and then do the cable tying at the very end. Happy with how it turned out











the component that gave me the most trouble was the h80i; when I first installed and set up my pc, I used AIDA64 for a CPU stress test and found temperatures were at dangerously high and even began throttling. So I disassembled my rig, removed the h80i pump and found the pre-applied stock thermal compound did not distribute evenly onto the CPU... so after buying and applying some arctic silver 5 thermal paste, temps went back down to acceptable levels. Final overclock was 4.3Ghz @ 1.100V Stable after 8 hour stress test.



Here she is sitting quietly on my desk











*For everyone choosing a power supply*

I highly recommend the seasonic G series power supplies, here I have a G-550 and notice the perfect positioning of the modular sockets on the PSU. My graphics card just skims across the top, making it a perfect fit. There was also no need to remove the PSU mounting bracket either.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey22*
> 
> Hey everyone! Thanks to this awesome thread, I have decided to buy the fractal node 304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help me determine if the Zalman CNPS12x would fit in the case with or without removing the back fan.
> http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=449
> 
> I'll be using the ASRock z87E along with low-profile RAM and a Graphics card.
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


Not entirely sure about that particular zalman, but here is a pic from back in the day of frac0's build with a similar zalman, it has tons of room. But like I say that one is a bit bigger with the triple fan setup.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> *ADD ME*


You are on the list welcome


----------



## travanx

Ended up ordering everything I didn't already have. I hope this fits. Now time to find a good deal on a 2TB or 3TB drive.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($329.98 @ OutletPC)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.98 @ OutletPC)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($129.99 @ Microcenter)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($154.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($149.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* XFX Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card ($359.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($69.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Corsair CX 600W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($69.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ OutletPC)
*Total:* $1384.88
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-03-05 14:57 EST-0500)_


----------



## kzyswd

I was thinking to get this case to use with 780ti, but some people suggest it will not be able to handle the heat.
What do you guys think?

CPU(4771 or 4770k non OC) will be air cooled.
non reference 780ti with one of those triple fan.
Room temp can go up to 30-35C in the summer. Around 25C with air conditioner.

I really like the compactness of this case, but I dont want my component to overheat.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzyswd*
> 
> I was thinking to get this case to use with 780ti, but some people suggest it will not be able to handle the heat.
> What do you guys think?
> 
> CPU(4771 or 4770k non OC) will be air cooled.
> non reference 780ti with one of those triple fan.
> Room temp can go up to 30-35C in the summer. Around 25C with air conditioner.
> 
> I really like the compactness of this case, but I dont want my component to overheat.


I'm running Gigabyte's Windforce 780Ti with a mildly OC'd, air cooled 4770k in my Node. You can look at the rig in my signature for my build. Temperatures increased a little compared to the ATI 6850 I was using temporarily, but are still acceptable. If you're worried about heat within the case you can get a reference 780Ti instead. That would blow the hot air out of the back of the card instead of dumping it into the case.


----------



## kzyswd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> I'm running Gigabyte's Windforce 780Ti with a mildly OC'd, air cooled 4770k in my Node. You can look at the rig in my signature for my build. Temperatures increased a little compared to the ATI 6850 I was using temporarily, but are still acceptable. If you're worried about heat within the case you can get a reference 780Ti instead. That would blow the hot air out of the back of the card instead of dumping it into the case.


Oh, I wasn't thinking corrently. I kind of thought the non-reference will blow the air out the side opening of the node. It doesn't...
Will the reference 780ti makes less sound though. If the non-reference increase the temp which increase the fan rpm (cpu too), eventually making more noise then I may get the reference one.

Or does the non-reference helps with the airflow by in-taking air from the opened side of the node?
I cant decide


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzyswd*
> 
> Oh, I wasn't thinking corrently. I kind of thought the non-reference will blow the air out the side opening of the node. It doesn't...


Yes it does.... Even at idle I can feel the air coming off of my GPU if I put my hand over the mesh.


----------



## kzyswd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> Yes it does.... Even at idle I can feel the air coming off of my GPU if I put my hand over the mesh.


Im confused... Doesn't the non-ref fan blows air towards the card?


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzyswd*
> 
> Im confused... Doesn't the non-ref fan blows air towards the card?


You're correct. Non-reference cards pull air in through the intake grill on the side of the case and push that fresh air down towards the card. Hot air is left in the case. My CPU temps increased roughly 4C prior to installing that beasty card.

As far as noise... the GPU fans drown out all other noise from the case. If I fire up a game, you first hear the increase in noise from the GPU fans. It takes 10-20 seconds before the case and CPU fans react to the temperature increase and speed up. I can see that change in rate in the monitoring program, but can't hear the difference over the noise of the GPU. That said, my GPU isn't very noisy at all. I can't hear it when I have headphones on and it's not loud enough to bother my husband whose computer is only 5 ft away.


----------



## kzyswd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> You're correct. Non-reference cards pull air in through the intake grill on the side of the case and push that fresh air down towards the card. Hot air is left in the case. My CPU temps increased roughly 4C prior to installing that beasty card.
> 
> As far as noise... the GPU fans drown out all other noise from the case. If I fire up a game, you first hear the increase in noise from the GPU fans. It takes 10-20 seconds before the case and CPU fans react to the temperature increase and speed up. I can see that change in rate in the monitoring program, but can't hear the difference over the noise of the GPU. That said, my GPU isn't very noisy at all. I can't hear it when I have headphones on and it's not loud enough to bother my husband whose computer is only 5 ft away.


So I guess what I should be worried is the temp of CPU, and the noise level of GPU.
Without knowing much I assume non-reference card is better. The reference fan seems small that even if its okay now it feels like it will make more noise long term.
I really have no idea which one to choose. ref or non-ref...

Also, am I correct that the recommended length of 140mm means the "width" relative to the case?
So as long as the psu is ATX compatible, the depth can be anything?


----------



## kzyswd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> I'm running Gigabyte's Windforce 780Ti with a mildly OC'd, air cooled 4770k in my Node. You can look at the rig in my signature for my build. Temperatures increased a little compared to the ATI 6850 I was using temporarily, but are still acceptable. If you're worried about heat within the case you can get a reference 780Ti instead. That would blow the hot air out of the back of the card instead of dumping it into the case.


By the way, how did you fit your PSU in the case?
I thought PSU of length 160mm will conflict with the GPU this long.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzyswd*
> 
> By the way, how did you fit your PSU in the case?
> I thought PSU of length 160mm will conflict with the GPU this long.


The SeaSonic G-series fits fine with no modifications. The modular ports on it are low enough they don't interfere with the GPU.


----------



## kzyswd

I finally understand. I was thinking the 780ti is so long that it takes up the entire length of the case.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1434580/node-304-with-maximus-vi-impact-build-minilith
So looking at the 4th picture, even if the PSU doesnt have a low modular port if the cable comes out the front side I can have a 160mm PSU with not problem?
And even if the PSU is shorter like 140mm but it has modular ports in the middle or at the top it would'n work?


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzyswd*
> 
> I finally understand. I was thinking the 780ti is so long that it takes up the entire length of the case.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1434580/node-304-with-maximus-vi-impact-build-minilith
> So looking at the 4th picture, even if the PSU doesnt have a low modular port if the cable comes out the front side I can have a 160mm PSU with not problem?
> And even if the PSU is shorter like 140mm but it has modular ports in the middle or at the top it would'n work?


If you went with a shorter PSU, you might be fine. Even if you get a 160mm with the ports placed higher on the PSU you can make it work if you remove the bracket and push it back away from the video card.

The SeaSonics are great PSUs and there are zero issues with fitting because of where it locates those modular cable ports. That's why there are so many builds in this thread using them... including mine.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzyswd*
> 
> I finally understand. I was thinking the 780ti is so long that it takes up the entire length of the case.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1434580/node-304-with-maximus-vi-impact-build-minilith
> So looking at the 4th picture, even if the PSU doesnt have a low modular port if the cable comes out the front side I can have a 160mm PSU with not problem?
> And even if the PSU is shorter like 140mm but it has modular ports in the middle or at the top it would'n work?


140 modular works fine, no matter where the cables come out. Probably be a bit tighter fit when using more cables, but it should be no problem.


----------



## travanx

Corsair CX600 non modular fits with an XFX 7950. More pics to come once I get the 4770k in the mail.


----------



## kzyswd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travanx*
> 
> Corsair CX600 non modular fits with an XFX 7950. More pics to come once I get the 4770k in the mail.


I see the cables going between the PSU and GPU. If your PSU was 20mm longer, filling the gap you currently have, would you still be able work around it?


----------



## travanx

Yes, after spending a little time maneuvering around in there, you can get the cable to be out of the way. The power cable can be moved just enough to not press against the top of the video card. I was able to hide the wires in the drive bay pretty easily. And use the top case rails to hide some of the wiring with zipties.

I am waiting on the 4770k. And also getting canned air to clean out the dusty 7950 before I screw it in. Once this is together I am putting another exact one together but with 3 hard drives as well. Will have many more pictures once its 100% complete.


----------



## kzyswd

Thank you everyone for helping me out.
I think I have enough info to choose a PSU now.


----------



## Beatwolf

Got this case for a build for my mom today. Great case, I love it. A joy to work with. Fitted a XFX Core Edition 450 PSU in without problems, an MSI board, and a i3 4330 and 8 gigs of crucial ballistix. Can throw some picks if anyone is intersted but nothing special. Just reporting in


----------



## Mikey22

Hey I was wondering if you guys could give me some advice on which PSU I should get.
I'm having a hard time deciding between these 2...

Corsair RM 550W
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EB7UIO6/?tag=pcpapi-20

Silverstone Strider Plus 500W
http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Strider-ST50F-P-Certified-Modular/dp/B0047CQ1B4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1394279605&sr=8-1&keywords=silverstone+strider+500

I must order through amazon and both are currently $80. I WILL be sleeving the cables.
I like the Corsair RM because its 50W more, and the zero-rpm feature and low-noise, but it's 160mm in length.
I like the Strider Plus because it looks cool and matches my color scheme, and its 140mm.

I guess my real question is since these PSU's are fully modular and the cables will be sleeved and I will be using a long graphics card, is it advisable to go with the 140mm PSU or will the 160mm PSU be managable by removing the PSU bracket? Any advice would help. Thanks!


----------



## zaymer

I'm interested in setting up a Fractal Design Node 304 rig, but would like some feedback on chosen parts and compatibility before I pull the trigger.

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/36fxd



I'm not 100% sold on the motherboard even though it should work fine for what I need, anyone care to share their thoughts on the subject?

Will a non-reference / non-blower cooled video card work fine? I worry about the hot air being exhausted into such a small case with multi-fan cooled cards.

I too worry about being able to fit a GTX770 in addition to four storage drives using the provided cages. There isn't much talk on just how many of the three cages need to be removed to fit in a large video card, I've read that one is required to be removed from some sites and others say two. If indeed two of the three HDD cages need to be removed, that would leave me with only two storage slots which won't be enough for me.

I'm interested in overclocking and would like to try to reach upwards of 4.5ghz, will the Node 304 and H90 be able to handle the heat generated?


----------



## travanx

I like the Asrock z87e-itx so far. This is my first UEFI bios since my last build was about 6 years ago, and really liking the options in the bios menu.. Seems easy enough to configure and it fits well in this case. No space issues for a typical build.

I was able to fit 2 drive cages. I mounted an SSD on the outer side of the cage and put excess wires inside. Then I mounted 2 drives inside the middle cage with a 2nd SSD on the outside of that cage. I am wondering if i can get 1 or 2 more 3.5" drives in here, but the heatsink is sort of in the way for plugging in power and SATA with the way I have it arranged if I was to add more.

Not going to mess with cable neatness until I figure how much more I can fit in this case. I am tempted to try an AIO on the video card to quite this thing down as that's the only real noise coming out of the case.


----------



## K4IKEN

Next time this case goes on sale I'm scooping it up! I need ITX in my life.


----------



## Ensabrenoir

*ADD ME!!*
I have a total itx infection.. Got the white gonna get the black and do a twin ying yang build......


----------



## Director9

Time to renew my current setup, and at silentpcreview.com they were so kind to direct met to here for some more info. As the name already suggests, mainly looking at a silent setup, and not so much in overclocking. The build turnover is upto about 5-6 years here.

I had the Asus H87i as motherboard, but advice had been given to look at other cooler/fans to have a better fancontrol. The extra cost would be about the same as upgrading to the Z87i-Pro board. But that has the higher sideboard, which might be conflicting with the large CPU cooler.

*Motherboard* Asus Z87I-PRO
*PSU* Corsair RM450
*Memory* Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP BLS2C4G3D1609ES2LX0CEU
*Case* Fractal Design Node 304 White
*CPU* Intel Core i5 4670
*SSD* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
*CPU Cooler* Scythe Mugen 4

It's not a K-processor, like I said, the board gives me more fancontrol onboard.
The memory, was one of the cheapest, and is low-profile to fit beneath the cooler.

I've been scouring the forum(this section) and the Noctua NH-D14 fits the board, but finding any information about fitting the Scythe is hard. So any advice you guys and girls might be able to give is welcome. I'd like to place the order the coming week, and then you have one more build to add to the archives here


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Director9*
> 
> Time to renew my current setup, and at silentpcreview.com they were so kind to direct met to here for some more info. As the name already suggests, mainly looking at a silent setup, and not so much in overclocking. The build turnover is upto about 5-6 years here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I had the Asus H87i as motherboard, but advice had been given to look at other cooler/fans to have a better fancontrol. The extra cost would be about the same as upgrading to the Z87i-Pro board. But that has the higher sideboard, which might be conflicting with the large CPU cooler.
> 
> *Motherboard* Asus Z87I-PRO
> *PSU* Corsair RM450
> *Memory* Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP BLS2C4G3D1609ES2LX0CEU
> *Case* Fractal Design Node 304 White
> *CPU* Intel Core i5 4670
> *SSD* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
> *CPU Cooler* Scythe Mugen 4
> 
> It's not a K-processor, like I said, the board gives me more fancontrol onboard.
> The memory, was one of the cheapest, and is low-profile to fit beneath the cooler.
> 
> I've been scouring the forum(this section) and the Noctua NH-D14 fits the board, but finding any information about fitting the Scythe is hard. So any advice you guys and girls might be able to give is welcome. I'd like to place the order the coming week, and then you have one more build to add to the archives here


Hi, and welcome to the thread!

I checked D14 width and it is at 140mm, while the Mugen 4 is around 136mm, so its _possible_ that the Mugen 4 will fit inside the Node 304









As for the fans, you can fill your case with Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 if youre aiming for silence. Silent Wings 2 has 92mm/120mm/140mm variants. If it is not available, just use Noctua instead









Are you going to use a graphics card? Maybe you can go Xeon route instead of a 4670 if you haven't bought the parts yet.


----------



## Director9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> Hi, and welcome to the thread!
> 
> I checked D14 width and it is at 140mm, while the Mugen 4 is around 136mm, so its _possible_ that the Mugen 4 will fit inside the Node 304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the fans, you can fill your case with Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 if youre aiming for silence. Silent Wings 2 has 92mm/120mm/140mm variants. If it is not available, just use Noctua instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to use a graphics card? Maybe you can go Xeon route instead of a 4670 if you haven't bought the parts yet.


The width won't be an issue, I think it's the clearance of the VRM board on that Z87 in height. I've seen a build with the Maximus Impact board, photo's don't really show how much clearance the Noctua has on that, and I also don't know if the sideboard is the same height on that Z87i-pro. If the Scythe has the same height clearance as the Noctua and the sideboard on both of those motherboards are the same, then I don't have to be worried so much.

I'll be trying the stockfans first and see how that goes, maybe over time replace them as needed. The graphics card, for now, not likely, but I do want to keep that option open.

Haven't ordered yet, but going to this week, so I'll be watching this and hoping for some help


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Director9*
> 
> The width won't be an issue, I think it's the clearance of the VRM board on that Z87 in height. I've seen a build with the Maximus Impact board, photo's don't really show how much clearance the Noctua has on that, and I also don't know if the sideboard is the same height on that Z87i-pro. If the Scythe has the same height clearance as the Noctua and the sideboard on both of those motherboards are the same, then I don't have to be worried so much.
> 
> I'll be trying the stockfans first and see how that goes, maybe over time replace them as needed. The graphics card, for now, not likely, but I do want to keep that option open.
> 
> Haven't ordered yet, but going to this week, so I'll be watching this and hoping for some help


yup, the width is shorter so i assumed that it will fit since a D14 fits and it doesnt hit the VRM board. unless that the clearance from the board to the first fin of the heatsink for the Mugen 4 is much lower than the D14, which I cant find any info on the net. but I still think it wont hit the VRM voard since it is shorter than the D14, and way shorter than the U14S.

also, i think the only heatsink that hits the VRM section is the U14S, because it has 150mm width which is too long IMHO.

or just buy a Z87 Asrock board instead if youre concerned about clearance? If you really want a Z87 board that is. im pretty much fine with the H87 board that you currently own (if you still have it), no need to spend for extra $$$









about the stock fans, i personally think they are quiet as it is, but moving the air throughout the case, specially the 92mm fans, doesnt really do well IMO. i had one time that I forgot to plug the 92mm fans so they are not spinning, my HDD temps did not even go up.


----------



## Director9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> yup, the width is shorter so i assumed that it will fit since a D14 fits and it doesnt hit the VRM board. unless that the clearance from the board to the first fin of the heatsink for the Mugen 4 is much lower than the D14, which I cant find any info on the net. but I still think it wont hit the VRM voard since it is shorter than the D14, and way shorter than the U14S.
> 
> also, i think the only heatsink that hits the VRM section is the U14S, because it has 150mm width which is too long IMHO.
> 
> or just buy a Z87 Asrock board instead if youre concerned about clearance? If you really want a Z87 board that is. im pretty much fine with the H87 board that you currently own (if you still have it), no need to spend for extra $$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about the stock fans, i personally think they are quiet as it is, but moving the air throughout the case, specially the 92mm fans, doesnt really do well IMO. i had one time that I forgot to plug the 92mm fans so they are not spinning, my HDD temps did not even go up.


Well I don't own a H87, I'm still on a H55 board ;-)
The H87 was in the original build but with only 2 fanheaders, lowering fans to a bare minimum might be problematic then. Solving it costs too. That's why I was thinking of going for the Z87 from Asus, with its 4 fanheaders quite some margin for controlling them. Going for the Asrock, which costs as much ( but has some better reviews ), I might as well drop to the H87I again, and using the saved money to take extra measures for the fans if necessary.


----------



## Dyaems

oh... okay. im really bad at english (specially at reading) so i apologize for that









the node 304 has a fan controller that can support two fans, usually people use the fan controller for the 92mm fans, and leave the motherboard fan headers for the heatsink/exhaust fans. maybe use that instead?

it has low(5v)/mid(7v)/high(12v) switch too, if im not mistaken.

if you really want to use a z87 board for more fan headers, by all means, go for it!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensabrenoir*


You are on the list


----------



## mbondPDX

Well, I think I'm set for a while. I went from an oversized 800d, to the Prodigy and then to the Node 304. I couldn't be happier with the final product. Most recently I upgraded the GPU from a GTX 460 to a GTX 770 and redid the cabling while I was in there. Here are the results:






*Specs*
Asus Maximus Impact
i7 4770k
EVGA GTX 770 2GB
2 x 4GB G.Skill Ripjaw
Seasonic G550
250GB Samsung EVO
D14 SE2011 w/mounting kit
NF-A14 PWM
2 x NF-B9 PWM

All fans are connected to the CPU's PWM header via a splitter that's connected to a molex plug.


----------



## Director9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> *Specs*
> Asus Maximus Impact
> i7 4770k
> EVGA GTX 770 2GB
> 2 x 4GB G.Skill Ripjaw
> Seasonic G550
> 250GB Samsung EVO
> D14 SE2011 w/mounting kit
> NF-A14 PWM
> 2 x NF-B9
> 
> All fans are connected to the CPU's PWM header via a splitter that's connected to a molex plug.


Nice, that's what I was looking for, plenty of room above the daughterboard there. Now trying to get the exact clearance of a Mugen 4 so I can see if it fits the Z87I-PRO.


----------



## kysumi

Hi guys anyone think I'll be able to squeeze a corsair RM650 650W and a reference GTX 780 Ti in this case if I remove the PSU mounting bracket


----------



## MartinLongbow

Hey guys, I am thinking of doing a build with this case. I plan to overclock a i5 4670k. can anyone recommend a cpu cooler that would be good for this? I would prefer an air cooler so there is no airflow restriction that a rad would cause. thanks!


----------



## MartinLongbow

Has anyone use a h90 in push pull???


----------



## speedo

Hi everyone
I have an idea, I would like to make this set:

Fractal Design Node 304
Gigabyte GA H87N WiFi
Intel i3 4130T
Kingston (KVR16N11S8 / 4) 4GB
Kingston SSDNow V300 60GB
BE QUIET! 300W POWER SYSTEM
WD 1TB BLUE
SAMSUNG SE506BB/TSBD
Lenovo N5902

set for movies, music, internet, game civilization3,

: O Can anyone help me if these components will dovetail with each other?









sorry for my english,


----------



## mbondPDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinLongbow*
> 
> Hey guys, I am thinking of doing a build with this case. I plan to overclock a i5 4670k. can anyone recommend a cpu cooler that would be good for this? I would prefer an air cooler so there is no airflow restriction that a rad would cause. thanks!


Do you have a particular motherboard in mind for your build? That's going to be the biggest determining factor on what kind of air cooler you can go with.


----------



## MartinLongbow

I will be using an Asrock z87e wifi board. I actually would maybe like to do a push pull h90


----------



## Mikey22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kysumi*
> 
> Hi guys anyone think I'll be able to squeeze a corsair RM650 650W and a reference GTX 780 Ti in this case if I remove the PSU mounting bracket


I would also like to the know the answer to this.
Or more specifically, how many mm can you push up the PSU with the bracket removed?


----------



## travanx

The Evo 212 fits the asrock z87e-itx board fine. I am trying to go for a more quiet system so I am playing around with the heatsink fan speed and how high I can overclock. The 4770k at 4.4ghz gets hot at standard fan speed which is 1500rpm when [email protected] is turned on.

That heatsink above fits just perfect.


----------



## MartinLongbow

Has anyone flipped the rear 140 fan top use as an intake?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinLongbow*
> 
> Has anyone flipped the rear 140 fan top use as an intake?


alot of people aready did that, with varying results. i, for one, did it before and i did not get any improved temps at all, but more dust even with a Silverstone fan filter mounted at the back xD


----------



## .theMetal

Have you guys seen the mega sized node? Its the 804

http://www.kitguru.net/components/cases/eric-joel/fractal-launches-biggest-node-ever-with-the-804/

Definitely not small form factor, but I can see someone really having a blast water cooling it.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Haven't been here in awhile...

Anyway I shall be getting a White Node 304 soon! It shall complement my black one nicely







.

Thanks to Fractal Design for the giveaway that happened two months ago on Tek Syndicate.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Have you guys seen the mega sized node? Its the 804
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/cases/eric-joel/fractal-launches-biggest-node-ever-with-the-804/
> 
> Definitely not small form factor, but I can see someone really having a blast water cooling it.


i've been wanting to move up to matx for a while now. i'll past my node to the wife,and get this one for myself.

are we going to let it in the club?


----------



## Lactose Intoler

Anyone have any tips for cable management? I currently have a huge MSI GTX 680 Lightning and the Seasonic G series and am suing the Noctua U12P SE2, but it seems like the cables are blocking a lot of airflow to the U12P.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lactose Intoler*
> 
> Anyone have any tips for cable management? I currently have a huge MSI GTX 680 Lightning and the Seasonic G series and am suing the Noctua U12P SE2, but it seems like the cables are blocking a lot of airflow to the U12P.


use zip ties and follow the frame work. i ordered other cables to make it more tidy. be patient....follow the frame.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i've been wanting to move up to matx for a while now. i'll past my node to the wife,and get this one for myself.
> 
> are we going to let it in the club?


I'm not sure yet, just because we are technically in the small form factor section of the forum, and I think it's way beyond that, but we will see









Its the only reason I haven't added the Node 604:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I'm not sure yet, just because we are technically in the small form factor section of the forum, and I think it's way beyond that, but we will see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the only reason I haven't added the Node 604:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why would either of those cases belong in this thread? Isn't this the "node 304 owners club?" Those cases are completely different from the 304.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Why would either of those cases belong in this thread? Isn't this the "node 304 owners club?" Those cases are completely different from the 304.


Well at that point, the 304 part of the thread title would go away, and it would be a thread for all Nodes.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Well at that point, the 304 part of the thread title would go away, and it would be a thread for all Nodes.


i like that idea







i wouldn't mind seeing some 604's either. i dont think matx fall's to far away from sff,but im not even going to start that war. but the collection of nodes would be great.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Have you guys seen the mega sized node? Its the 804
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/cases/eric-joel/fractal-launches-biggest-node-ever-with-the-804/
> 
> Definitely not small form factor, but I can see someone really having a blast water cooling it.


Damn, 41L is definitely out of SFF territory.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Damn, 41L is definitely out of SFF territory.


46.8L, according to the specs listed here. That makes it about 6L bigger than the Define Mini.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> 46.8L, according to the specs listed here. That makes it about 6L bigger than the Define Mini.


Looks like Techpowerup swapped some numbers. Still, a big case either way

From Fractal Designs page,

•Case dimensions (WxHxD): 344 x 307 x 389 mm
•Package dimensions (WxHxD): 370 x 468 x 412 mm

Techpowerup

•Case dimensions: (W x H x D) 370 x 307 x 412 mm


----------



## MartinLongbow

Has anyone used this Led strip in the node?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811994051
I can't decide what color led to put inside the case so I figured this one could give me all of the colors =)

Thanks


----------



## loztheguru

Well this is quite the thread!

Just picked myself up one of these to use as part of a Hackintosh Mac Mini, really nice little case, i'm loving the finish! I've got most of the bits installed and up and running, but i've got a quick question on GPUs.

I'd like to install a full size GPU, and i'm currently using a Corsair 430 CXM Modular PSU, Which sits at 160mm. I've read the recommendations on the Fractal spec and realise this should be okay for a full size, but having installed it with the cables coming out it looks like it'd be awfully tight. Anyone running anything similar? There are a few ITX specific cards I could use, but i'd rather have the flexibility of a full size one if possible.

Cheers!


----------



## UKiY

Hi guys,

Can anyone tell me will CM Nepton 140XL fit in this case, i mean will radiator block pci slot?
If you do not know, can you just tell how much space is between pci slot and 140mm fan hole? It will help...


----------



## speedo

Hi everyone
I have an idea, I would like to make this set:

Fractal Design Node 304
Gigabyte GA H87N WiFi
Intel i3 4130T
Kingston (KVR16N11S8 / 4) 4GB
Kingston SSDNow V300 60GB
BE QUIET! 300W POWER SYSTEM
WD 1TB BLUE
SAMSUNG SE506BB/TSBD
Lenovo N5902

set for movies, music, internet, game civilization3,

: O Can anyone help me if these components will dovetail with each other? smile.gif

sorry for my english,


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedo*
> 
> Hi everyone
> I have an idea, I would like to make this set:
> 
> Fractal Design Node 304
> Gigabyte GA H87N WiFi
> Intel i3 4130T
> Kingston (KVR16N11S8 / 4) 4GB
> Kingston SSDNow V300 60GB
> BE QUIET! 300W POWER SYSTEM
> WD 1TB BLUE
> SAMSUNG SE506BB/TSBD
> Lenovo N5902
> 
> set for movies, music, internet, game civilization3,
> 
> : O Can anyone help me if these components will dovetail with each other? smile.gif
> 
> sorry for my english,


welcome!

I think all the parts you chose will fit inside the node 304. specially if the power supply you chose is actually this one

http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/48

there are two 300w Be Quiet! power supplies and the other one wont fit.


----------



## markus912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loztheguru*
> 
> I'd like to install a full size GPU, and i'm currently using a Corsair 430 CXM Modular PSU


Some days ago I've got some experience with this. Got Node 304, CX430M and an old one nVidia GeForce GTX280 to test. Everithing fits OK except GPU powering, PSU has only one wire to power GPU. I had to use adaptor for a second connector. GTX280 is not a longest card, and it doesn't covered PSU sockets. But if card be longer, there is some place between PSU and GPU to plug wires into PSU sockets and to bend them in some directions.


----------



## loztheguru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markus912*
> 
> Some days ago I've got some experience with this. Got Node 304, CX430M and an old one nVidia GeForce GTX280 to test. Everithing fits OK except GPU powering, PSU has only one wire to power GPU. I had to use adaptor for a second connector. GTX280 is not a longest card, and it doesn't covered PSU sockets. But if card be longer, there is some place between PSU and GPU to plug wires into PSU sockets and to bend them in some directions.


Thanks for the reply, very helpful. How much space do you reckon there is? The main bunch of cabling coming out of my PSU to the motherboard is pretty chunky, and i'm not sure how much i'd be able to safely bend it by!

Cheers!


----------



## Schmu

Yesterday I submitted my order:

Mainboard: ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U12S
PSU: Seasonic G-550
Case: Fractal Node 304 ITX 

The other parts are from my old rig:

RAM: Kingston HyperX DIMM 8 GB
CPU: Intel Core I5-3570k
SSD: Samsung 830 64 GB
HDD: Seagate 2 TB 7200
GPU: MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC

I just hope the parts arrive on time for the weekend!


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loztheguru*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, very helpful. How much space do you reckon there is? The main bunch of cabling coming out of my PSU to the motherboard is pretty chunky, and i'm not sure how much i'd be able to safely bend it by!
> 
> Cheers!


There's quite a lot of space in the Node. I have a non-modular XFX 550W PSU. FD's site says it will support up to 310mm long graphics card. Just watch out where the power connectors are located.

Here's my 7950



And fun cable management


----------



## SgtKalme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> There's quite a lot of space in the Node. I have a non-modular XFX 550W PSU. FD's site says it will support up to 310mm long graphics card. Just watch out where the power connectors are located.
> 
> Here's my 7950
> 
> 
> 
> And fun cable management


I'll try to fit ax860 in there. Ordered some white single sleeved cable kit from corsair. Hopefully I can get away with less of a cluster.

I wonder if Node could fit r9 290x lightning? I ordered gigabyte 290 wf3 and it is on way but seeing as people already have their lightnings, I wonder if it comes on sale on amazon. This would be perfect card for my build if I could get it.


----------



## speedo

@Dyaems

thanks for the reply, I have to check it out

http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/297


----------



## loztheguru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> There's quite a lot of space in the Node. I have a non-modular XFX 550W PSU. FD's site says it will support up to 310mm long graphics card. Just watch out where the power connectors are located.
> 
> Here's my 7950
> 
> 
> 
> And fun cable management


Thanks, just ordered a GTX 760! Will see if I can get it in with my current Corsair 160mm PSU, otherwise I guess I'll be buying a 140mm XFX like yours!


----------



## Lactose Intoler

Anyone here overclock their CPUs in the Node? If so, what temperatures are you getting with which CPU coolers?


----------



## travanx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lactose Intoler*
> 
> Anyone here overclock their CPUs in the Node? If so, what temperatures are you getting with which CPU coolers?


High 80's c on a 4770k Evo 212 oc'd to 4.3ghz on asrock standard fan profile. Ran Boinc for a few days on 2 of these and no crashes or anything. I am going for quite yet fast.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

The rig in my signature tops out at 71C at 4.2Ghz.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lactose Intoler*
> 
> Anyone here overclock their CPUs in the Node? If so, what temperatures are you getting with which CPU coolers?


I have a few settings for mine at 4.4ghz with fans on turbo mode, it will bench mark at at around 65c and game in the mid to high 50's. Then with 4.2ghz setting with fans on silent mode, it is a few degrees lower.

My processor has been delidded.


----------



## markus912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loztheguru*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, very helpful.


Don't mention it, it's just a pleasure.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loztheguru*
> 
> The main bunch of cabling coming out of my PSU to the motherboard is pretty chunky, and i'm not sure how much i'd be able to safely bend it by!


Plastic cable ties runs through bottom grill holes, there's three rows of holes after installing CX430M.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loztheguru*
> 
> How much space do you reckon there is?


Placed back GTX280 to take pictures:



I think there's enough space.











With all four cables plugged:



Sorry for the dust, guys.


----------



## Peraklo

A bit of update from my side....

Notice the Ripjaws and CorsairGT...

Now, since i do not have the money to do a serious mod, ill have to think of the way to hang the 3,5" HDD on the chasis rails on the top so i can remove the HDD hanger (SSD shoud go under the front cover)... The alternative is to obtain a 2,5" HDD which spins @ 7200RPM and move it under the front cover along with the SSD... AND i have to purchase the CPU cooler... hopefuly something like H90 from Corsair.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peraklo*
> 
> A bit of update from my side....
> 
> Notice the Ripjaws and CorsairGT...
> 
> Now, since i do not have the money to do a serious mod, ill have to think of the way to hang the 3,5" HDD on the chasis rails on the top so i can remove the HDD hanger (SSD shoud go under the front cover)... The alternative is to obtain a 2,5" HDD which spins @ 7200RPM and move it under the front cover along with the SSD... AND i have to purchase the CPU cooler... hopefuly something like H90 from Corsair.


looks nice and clean. i took advantage of the recent sales on newegg and picked up another ssd. im going to run my 120 gig for boot and 240 gig for games. if i need more storage, i might move to 2.5 hdd's.

i thought about the h90 myself,but i think i'd go h75-h80 just to make sure it fits along side your vcard.


----------



## .theMetal

really clean markus ^^


----------



## markus912

Thank you, *.theMetal*!









Can't wait for the money will come. Can't wait to buy me some more threeters, and finally assemble everything. To tie cables, so they will move out of sight...

Damn, tag [offtopic] is not working.


----------



## UKiY

I asked in my last post will Nepton 140XL fit in this case... so i bought the case to get myself an answer.
It is a pretty tight fit... 140mm fans can't be mounted on rad in current setup, luckily there are also 120mm fan holes on rad...
Rad is a bit wide and GPU will also be in a tight spot... MSI GTX 770 Gaming is on its way, then we'll see.

Current specs:
CPU: Intel Pentium G3220
Cooler: CM Nepton 140XL
MBO: Asrock H81M-ITX
RAM: 2 x 4GB G.Skill Ripjaws 1600MHz
SSD: OCZ Vertex 4 128GB
HDD: WD 2TB Green
PSU: CM Silent Pro Gold 700W
Case: FD Node 304


----------



## Aonex

Hi, I'm guessing the answer is no to this question, but figured I'd ask anyway... is there space on the side of this case to fit an after market vga cooler like the Arctic Accelero Xtreme III on your video card?


----------



## Mikey22

Finally got my node up and running!








I'll post more pics when I'm done because I do plan on sleeving my PSU and doing without the HDD bracket.



CPU: Intel i5-4670k
Cooler: Zalman CNPS12x
MBO: Asrock Z87E
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC
RAM: 2 x 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600MHz
SSD: 240GB SanDisk Extreme II
HDD: 500GB
PSU: SilverStone Strider Plus 500W
Case: Black Node 304

I do have a question about the PSU though.
Since I plan on sleeving, would it be okay to run a 6pin PCI-E cable through the 6pin connectors on the back of my PSU even though they are labeled for SATA/IDE?


----------



## j0sh

For the front usb 3.0 ports I have both the usb 3.0 and 2.0 plugs going to mobo, but if I plug in a usb 2.0 flash drive in the front windows 8 won't read it. Should I just unplug the 2.0 one?


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0sh*
> 
> For the front usb 3.0 ports I have both the usb 3.0 and 2.0 plugs going to mobo, but if I plug in a usb 2.0 flash drive in the front windows 8 won't read it. Should I just unplug the 2.0 one?


You can only have one or the other connected. Unplug the 2.0 and leave the 3.0 connected. The 2.0 connections are just there for motherboards that don't have USB 3.0 headers.


----------



## j0sh

Thanks. I should have known that since my previous case worked without the usb 2.0


----------



## bulalord

hello guys. . .
can anyone help me on this, im planning to build with this specs.
*mainly for gaming (DOTA 2, Battlefiled 4 and other Steam Games)
occasionally for AutoCAD and Revit Architecture*

*Non-OC Build*

*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304
*MoBo:* Gigabyte GA-H87N-WiFi
*CPU:* Intel Core i7 4770
*HSF:* Noctua L9I
*RAM:* Gskill RipjawsX 16GB Dual 1600 CL9
*GPU:* Sapphire R9-280X Dual-X OC 3GB GDDR5 384bit
*PSU:* Seasonic X-650 650W 80PLUS Gold (Modular)
*SSD:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB SATA
_---> (OS and Anti-Virus)_
*HDD:* Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB
_---> (Program Installation)_
*HDD:* Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB
_---> (Storage)_

do they fit perfectly and compatible with Node 304?
is Seasonic X-650 good enough or should i choose Seasonic G-550?
is Sapphire R9-280X Dual-X OC 3GB GDDR5 384bit good for my needs?

im not that good bout building a rig, so please guide me


----------



## markus912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulalord*
> 
> *SSD:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB SATA
> _---> (OS and Anti-Virus)_
> *HDD:* Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB
> _---> (Program Installation)_


It will be little difference if compared to just one HDD. It's better to install everything on SSD. So if I were you, I'd better buy 256 Gb SSD and remove 500Gb HDD. Or just remove HDD and save some money.


----------



## bulalord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markus912*
> 
> It will be little difference if compared to just one HDD. It's better to install everything on SSD. So if I were you, I'd better buy 256 Gb SSD and remove 500Gb HDD. Or just remove HDD and save some money.


i got your point sir, noted on that


----------



## Schmu

My order arrived yesterday 



So I start to build up my system:





Cables, cables everywhere... my respect to everyone with a clear cablemanagement in this case! I had to change my order from the Seasonic G-550 to the Silverstone ST55F-G. The 24 Pin Motherboard cable is a beast!

But Finaly:



My Setup:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K (from my old system)
CPU Cooling: Noctua NH-U12S
PSU: SilvStone SST-ST55F-G 550W ATX
RAM: Kingston HyperX DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600
MB: Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD Z77 RG SI
GPU: MSI 1GB D5 X N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC (from my old system)
SSD: Samsung 830 64 GB (from my old system)
HDD: Seagate 2 TB (from my old system)
Case: Fractal Design Node 304 ITX

Can I join the club?









Greetings!
Schmu


----------



## toyz72

great looking rig schmu







any chance i could see a pic looking down on the u12 cooler? i'd like to see how much room there is at the front and the back of the cooler.


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## Schmu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> great looking rig schmu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any chance i could see a pic looking down on the u12 cooler? i'd like to see how much room there is at the front and the back of the cooler.


Sure, I hope one of the pics is good enough for what you are looking for?







Greetings
Schmu


----------



## mbondPDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> Hi guys, the thread is very big, Im confused about what PSU to buy for my Node 304 build, Im looking for a build with a GTX 770 card that I may overclock a bit and the same with the I5 CPU.
> I have an eye on 650W PSUs, would that be enough or do i need something bigger like 750W?
> Sorry if it is a noob question, It was 7 years the last time a built a PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my bad english too


You can't go wrong with a Silverstone ST55F-G or Seasonic G-550. I'm using the G550 with my 4770k and GTX 770. 750W and even 650 is overkill for most single GPU systems.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UKiY*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey22*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmu*


You are all added. Welcome


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmu*
> 
> Sure, I hope one of the pics is good enough for what you are looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings
> Schmu


thx...just wanted to see how close it was to the hdd rack. welcome to the club


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> thx...just wanted to see how close it was to the hdd rack. welcome to the club


It's close, but there's still room for the power and SATA cables. If you pick up 90 degree SATA cables you'll have more than enough clearance. I'm not using 90 degree connectors and I still have a tiny bit of room between the cable and the fan blades.


----------



## Zer0CoolX

*Add Me*

Built a server using this and love it. Build log is in my sig for those interested.


----------



## Amr0d

Just finished my LAN PC














Only need to wait for my GTX 770 to arrive


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zer0CoolX*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amr0d*


You guys are on the list as well


----------



## trojan92

Hey guys, I'm going to be building a rig for my sister and I was initially going to go with the Prodigy, but after seeing how big it actually is, I've had to look elsewhere. I found this case after days of searching and was wondering if the components I have will fit inside. This is the first time I'll be building a PC in anything other than ATX so I'd appreciate the help.

The system will consist of a 3570k, ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe, Corsair H60, Corsair CX430, 8gb's of LP Vengeance Ram, 2 HDD's (SSD will be added later on) and a MSI R9 270 GAMING 2G. I actually really like the look of the Node and I think this will be the perfect case for my sister. Does it look like I'll be running into any sizing issues or do all of the parts look okay?


----------



## markus912

*trojan92*,
Corsair H60 - I prefer air coolers, and in case of P8Z77-I I'd choose some big tower air cooler in passive mode.
Corsair CX430 - in case of R9 270 I'd choose something more powerful, for example so loved here Seasonic G-550.
2 HDD's (SSD will be added later on) - Why two?.. Buy one, but bigger capasity. You'll win a little in linear read speed and power consumption.


----------



## trojan92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markus912*
> 
> *trojan92*,
> Corsair H60 - I prefer air coolers, and in case of P8Z77-I I'd choose some big tower air cooler in passive mode.
> Corsair CX430 - in case of R9 270 I'd choose something more powerful, for example so loved here Seasonic G-550.
> 2 HDD's (SSD will be added later on) - Why two?.. Buy one, but bigger capasity. You'll win a little in linear read speed and power consumption.


Thanks for the reply mate, but I've already purchased the parts ( I probably should've mentioned this







). I have everything except the case. The 2 HDD's were taken from a previous build so I was just wondering whether all the components will fit inside this case


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm going to be building a rig for my sister and I was initially going to go with the Prodigy, but after seeing how big it actually is, I've had to look elsewhere. I found this case after days of searching and was wondering if the components I have will fit inside. This is the first time I'll be building a PC in anything other than ATX so I'd appreciate the help.
> 
> The system will consist of a 3570k, ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe, Corsair H60, Corsair CX430, 8gb's of LP Vengeance Ram, 2 HDD's (SSD will be added later on) and a MSI R9 270 GAMING 2G. I actually really like the look of the Node and I think this will be the perfect case for my sister. Does it look like I'll be running into any sizing issues or do all of the parts look okay?


i dont see anything you listed that shouldn't work. the power supply will be a little work because its not modular, but i'm sure you'll br able to work around it


----------



## markus912

*trojan92*, then you won't be dissappointed with this case.







Green light is on.


----------



## trojan92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i dont see anything you listed that shouldn't work. the power supply will be a little work because its not modular, but i'm sure you'll br able to work around it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markus912*
> 
> *trojan92*, then you won't be dissappointed with this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green light is on.


Thanks, guys! +rep!


----------



## markus912

*trojan92*, don't forget to take photos of the rig, we like to view photos very much.


----------



## trojan92

Haha, will do! I'll also upload some pictures of the old rig she was using!


----------



## AarslikkerDanny

Hi people!

My rig:

Fractal Design Node 304 black
Asus Maximus VI Impact
Intel I5 4670K
Corsair Vengeance Pro 2x8GB
SeasonicM12 SS-500HM
Asus GTX770-DC2OC-2GD
CoolerMaster Nepton 140XL
Samsung 840 EVO 750GB

Question:
I installed the CoolerMaster NeptonXL but it didn't fit in easily, i had to replace one of the fans with a 120mm version because the 140mm fan interfered with the pumphousing.. The cooling performance is ok, but one thing that really annoys me is a constant high pitched whining, which is probably caused by the pump. Now i want to replace the watercooling by an aircooler. I want it to be very very silent and is obviously has to fit the case. Any recommendations? Does anybody have experience with the be quiet Dark Rock 2? I like the look of it but it has to fit as it's height is 166mm?

Thx people and keep up the good work, love this case!


----------



## UKiY

@AarslikkerDanny
Hi and welcome!
I have the same cooler and same annoying pump whine, and also looking to switch to air...
But, please tell me, how much space is between Nepton and GPU? Can you post some pictures?


----------



## AarslikkerDanny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UKiY*
> 
> @AarslikkerDanny
> Hi and welcome!
> I have the same cooler and same annoying pump whine, and also looking to switch to air...
> But, please tell me, how much space is between Nepton and GPU? Can you post some pictures?


Thanks!

I will measure the distance tonight and post some pictures!


----------



## UKiY

And there is some space, they not touching each other, right?
No need to measure if that is the case, but love to see some pictures.


----------



## AarslikkerDanny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UKiY*
> 
> And there is some space, they not touching each other, right?
> No need to measure if that is the case, but love to see some pictures.


There definately is some space left between the Nepton radiator and GPU! I will post some pictures tonight


----------



## Director9

Finally took the final hurdle, running linux and easy fancontrol like Fan Xpert 2 isn't to be, but I'll get it figured out.

Samsung 250GB 840 Evo
Fractal Design Node 304
Intel Core i5-4670
ASUS Z87I-Pro
Corsair RM450
Scythe Mugen 4
Crucial 8GB DDR3 PC3-12800 VLP

Ordered, hoping to have it by this WE

Z board because of the fanheaders, no K processor and no videocard at this point in time. Looking for a small and quiet build.


----------



## Killt

Hi there. I discovered these forums and this thread while googling around researching about a new Mini ITX build and consequently, this is my first post on the forums. I've settled on the Node 304, already purchased it and am getting everything else together to finish the build. Here is the build. It's basically all for gaming. I work on a Mac.

Fractal Design Node 304
Intel Core i5-4670K
Corsair H60 cooler
Corsair 8GB Dominator DDR3
MSI Z87I Gaming AC
Corsair Force 240gb SSD (from a previous build)
Silverstone ST55F-G 550 Watt PSU + Short cable kit
MSI GTX 770 (or maybe I wait for the GTX 870)

As I don't necessary NEED a new computer right now... I may be extra patient and wait for the next gen Nvidia cards to finalize the build. Or, I might get antsy and buy a GTX 770 right now and upgrade to the 870 later. I'll probably do this and spend the extra waiting time, sleeving my PSU (I've never done this) and getting the case exactly how I want it.

1) Getting that all out of my way I did have a quick question. I've never built a PC with having it really quiet in mind before - but after having an SLI rig in a full tower for the past 3 years, I'm ready. How are the stock case fans (specificfally the 92mm ones) in the node? Quiet? Worth it to replace with some Noctua fans? Do people use the fan controller thinger in the back of the case?

2) I might overclock a little - but nothing too crazy. Should I set up the H60 in a push pull configuration or will a single radiator fan suffice?

I'd like to thank everyone in this thread, it's been a huge resource for helping me decide what to do with my build. This isn't my first rodeo, but I've never built a MiniITX quite like this (The Bitfenix Prodigy doesn't count - it wasn't for me anyways).


----------



## SgtKalme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killt*
> 
> Hi there. I discovered these forums and this thread while googling around researching about a new Mini ITX build and consequently, this is my first post on the forums. I've settled on the Node 304, already purchased it and am getting everything else together to finish the build. Here is the build. It's basically all for gaming. I work on a Mac.
> 
> Fractal Design Node 304
> Intel Core i5-4670K
> Corsair H60 cooler
> Corsair 8GB Dominator DDR3
> MSI Z87I Gaming AC
> Corsair Force 240gb SSD (from a previous build)
> Silverstone ST55F-G 550 Watt PSU + Short cable kit
> MSI GTX 770 (or maybe I wait for the GTX 870)
> 
> As I don't necessary NEED a new computer right now... I may be extra patient and wait for the next gen Nvidia cards to finalize the build. Or, I might get antsy and buy a GTX 770 right now and upgrade to the 870 later. I'll probably do this and spend the extra waiting time, sleeving my PSU (I've never done this) and getting the case exactly how I want it.
> 
> 1) Getting that all out of my way I did have a quick question. I've never built a PC with having it really quiet in mind before - but after having an SLI rig in a full tower for the past 3 years, I'm ready. How are the stock case fans (specificfally the 92mm ones) in the node? Quiet? Worth it to replace with some Noctua fans? Do people use the fan controller thinger in the back of the case?
> 
> 2) I might overclock a little - but nothing too crazy. Should I set up the H60 in a push pull configuration or will a single radiator fan suffice?
> 
> I'd like to thank everyone in this thread, it's been a huge resource for helping me decide what to do with my build. This isn't my first rodeo, but I've never built a MiniITX quite like this (The Bitfenix Prodigy doesn't count - it wasn't for me anyways).


1) Stock fans are almost never quiet enough when silence is in your mind. Might want to consider new fans. NB BlackSilent fans are really nice (got them for myself as well). But there are plenty of options.

2) PP is not neccessity but ill result in better temps. Overclocking a little will not put your CPU under much more heat if you go with push or pull only.

Make buildlog and picture your PC while you are putting it together.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killt*
> 
> Hi there. I discovered these forums and this thread while googling around researching about a new Mini ITX build and consequently, this is my first post on the forums. I've settled on the Node 304, already purchased it and am getting everything else together to finish the build. Here is the build. It's basically all for gaming. I work on a Mac.
> 
> Fractal Design Node 304
> Intel Core i5-4670K
> Corsair H60 cooler
> Corsair 8GB Dominator DDR3
> MSI Z87I Gaming AC
> Corsair Force 240gb SSD (from a previous build)
> Silverstone ST55F-G 550 Watt PSU + Short cable kit
> MSI GTX 770 (or maybe I wait for the GTX 870)
> 
> As I don't necessary NEED a new computer right now... I may be extra patient and wait for the next gen Nvidia cards to finalize the build. Or, I might get antsy and buy a GTX 770 right now and upgrade to the 870 later. I'll probably do this and spend the extra waiting time, sleeving my PSU (I've never done this) and getting the case exactly how I want it.
> 
> 1) Getting that all out of my way I did have a quick question. I've never built a PC with having it really quiet in mind before - but after having an SLI rig in a full tower for the past 3 years, I'm ready. How are the stock case fans (specificfally the 92mm ones) in the node? Quiet? Worth it to replace with some Noctua fans? Do people use the fan controller thinger in the back of the case?
> 
> 2) I might overclock a little - but nothing too crazy. Should I set up the H60 in a push pull configuration or will a single radiator fan suffice?
> 
> I'd like to thank everyone in this thread, it's been a huge resource for helping me decide what to do with my build. This isn't my first rodeo, but I've never built a MiniITX quite like this (The Bitfenix Prodigy doesn't count - it wasn't for me anyways).


the fans that come with the node are quite,but don't move a lot of air. i use a noctua 140 flx in the rear and two noctua 80 mm in the front. i would suggest you go all pwn if possible.

more than likely with a h60 and gtx770....when they ramp up,silence will go out the window. again i would suggest pwn fans, and a good air cooler. i dont think the h60 even really out performs the hyper 212. i would lean toward something like a noctua u12s or something in that range.

i didnt look up the spec's on the power supply you posted. but short and modular is the way to go. i used the seasonic g series,but i the the silverstone 450 gold plus would be great to.


----------



## Killt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtKalme*
> 
> Make buildlog and picture your PC while you are putting it together.


Will do!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> more than likely with a h60 and gtx770....when they ramp up,silence will go out the window. again i would suggest pwn fans, and a good air cooler. i dont think the h60 even really out performs the hyper 212. i would lean toward something like a noctua u12s or something in that range.


I really like the open cleanliness of the AIO water coolers. I have the older model H60 in my current build. BUT if it's going to be quieter to run an air cooler and offer same or better performance, I would consider that option for sure. I've used the Hyper 212 before but am kind of noob when it comes to cpu cooling and what is best. Also I've seen the term (acronym?) PWM thrown around with case fans, but I don't really know what that all means. Would you mind explaining?


----------



## toyz72

pwn means the fan has a 4 pin connector instead on 3 pin. it allows the motherboard to control your fan speeds. this way they wont ramp up unless needed. you can also use motherboards software to control the speeds.

you can also buy pwn fan spilter's. hook two fans to one motherboard header.


----------



## Killt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> pwn means the fan has a 4 pin connector instead on 3 pin. it allows the motherboard to control your fan speeds. this way they wont ramp up unless needed. you can also use motherboards software to control the speeds.
> 
> you can also buy pwn fan spilter's. hook two fans to one motherboard header.


good to know. I'm not sure how many fan headers there are on this motherboard and I can't find it in readily available online specs. I'm hoping it's 3 since it is a higher end product. Thanks for the info.


----------



## toyz72

pwn means fan means it has a 4 pin connector i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killt*
> 
> good to know. I'm not sure how many fan headers there are on this motherboard and I can't find it in readily available online specs. I'm hoping it's 3 since it is a higher end product. Thanks for the info.


it has two,but is pwn. if you decide to go pwn...you might want to pick up a fan spliter. i use this place for my cables...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php

pwn cable link...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=34_451&zenid=b860336686b03f499e391e06c4b21d5e

as you can see,it gives you lots of choices.


----------



## Killt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> pwn means fan means it has a 4 pin connector i
> it has two,but is pwn. if you decide to go pwn...you might want to pick up a fan spliter. i use this place for my cables...
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php
> 
> pwn cable link...
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=34_451&zenid=b860336686b03f499e391e06c4b21d5e
> 
> as you can see,it gives you lots of choices.


Awesome. Well, now I'm leaning towards that Noctua Air Cooler and then roll a 140mm exhaust fan and 2 92mm Noctua intake fans. 3 standard case fans controlled by one of the PWM fan headers and the Cooler fan controlled by the other. Does that sound correct and/or would that work out well?


----------



## toyz72

i'm not sure how much one fan header can push. two yes, three maybe? this one allows you to power it with an sata connector...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_451&products_id=34873

it will also let your motherboard monitor rpm of fans.


----------



## mbondPDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i'm not sure how much one fan header can push. two yes, three maybe? this one allows you to power it with an sata connector...
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_451&products_id=34873
> 
> it will also let your motherboard monitor rpm of fans.


I've heard three and perhaps even two fans could be a bit much for a header depending on the mobo's power output and fan specs. I run all 4 of my PWM fans off of a splitter similar to one you linked and it works great. No worries at all about overloading the header with the power coming from the molex/sata connector.


----------



## Killt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> I've heard three and perhaps even two fans could be a bit much for a header depending on the mobo's power output and fan specs. I run all 4 of my PWM fans off of a splitter similar to one you linked and it works great. No worries at all about overloading the header with the power coming from the molex/sata connector.


Looks like that's what I'm going to end up doing. I've never built in Mini ITX before so this is all new info for me. I'm glad there is a solution however.


----------



## brbi

Guys I have a problem with my Node.
I noticed that my cpu (I7 4770) on Asrock h87m-itx has a very high temperature (80 ° C) when it is fully loaded in a room with about 20 ° C.
The cooler and ventilation are ok. ( Corsair H60)
Checking I noticed that the Vcore reaches 1.25V when CPU is at full load.
it is normal for a cpu I7 4770 (no K) to reach this threshold with default parameters?
I state that the bios (last) settings are the default and has not been applied to any kind of overclocking.
Any idea?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brbi*
> 
> Guys I have a problem with my Node.
> I noticed that my cpu (I7 4770) on Asrock h87m-itx has a very high temperature (80 ° C) when it is fully loaded in a room with about 20 ° C.
> The cooler and ventilation are ok. ( Corsair H60)
> Checking I noticed that the Vcore reaches 1.25V when CPU is at full load.
> it is normal for a cpu I7 4770 (no K) to reach this threshold with default parameters?
> I state that the bios (last) settings are the default and has not been applied to any kind of overclocking.
> Any idea?


I honestly don't think its the case causing the problem. Could you post up some picture of the inside? Is it super crowded with cables and hard drives? Also my biggest question, did you apply the thermal paste yourself? Or did you leave the paste on that came with the H60 (back when I used a corsair all-in-one it had paste already applied out of the box).

That being said the temperature is not going to hurt the processor. The haswells run super hot to begin with and you are not even close to touching the danger zone. Doing a bit of work and lowering the voltage manually would result in lower temps, because that is probably way to much for the stock boost clock. Another question, what did you use to put the stress the processor? Also do you have a gpu in the case as well?

Sorry for the barrage of questions. Just want as much info as possible.


----------



## Mikey22

So I've seen a few people in here put their HDD on top of their psu. Is this safe for the HDD? And how did you mount it?


----------



## brbi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I honestly don't think its the case causing the problem. Could you post up some picture of the inside? Is it super crowded with cables and hard drives? Also my biggest question, did you apply the thermal paste yourself? Or did you leave the paste on that came with the H60 (back when I used a corsair all-in-one it had paste already applied out of the box).
> 
> That being said the temperature is not going to hurt the processor. The haswells run super hot to begin with and you are not even close to touching the danger zone. Doing a bit of work and lowering the voltage manually would result in lower temps, because that is probably way to much for the stock boost clock. Another question, what did you use to put the stress the processor? Also do you have a gpu in the case as well?
> 
> Sorry for the barrage of questions. Just want as much info as possible.


Thanks for the support.
This is my system http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/2800_20#post_21825692
The thermal paste has been replaced with the Gelid Extrime and checked the pump mounting and operation (4300 g / min). Even with the original fan, the situation does not change. Exact same temperatures. Even with open case.
I installed the H60 on another pc and the temperatures are perfect to confirm that the cooling system works well.
Use AIDA64 to stress test, cpu, cache and memory selected.
I believe that the origin of the problem is its high Vcore when the processor pushes hard but I have no idea how to lower Vcore max.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brbi*
> 
> Thanks for the support.
> This is my system http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/2800_20#post_21825692
> The thermal paste has been replaced with the Gelid Extrime and checked the pump mounting and operation (4300 g / min). Even with the original fan, the situation does not change. Exact same temperatures. Even with open case.
> I installed the H60 on another pc and the temperatures are perfect to confirm that the cooling system works well.
> Use AIDA64 to stress test, cpu, cache and memory selected.
> I believe that the origin of the problem is its high Vcore when the processor pushes hard but I have no idea how to lower Vcore max.


Cool I do recall your build. I see nothing wrong with that part. So check something else for me. When you fire up the machine go into the bios. Just check to find the target boost clock speed. I know on my asus board, it did this automatic overclock thing when I had first started it up. Basically it let the processor boost itself to about 4.2 and added a bunch of extra voltage to keep it stable, but it caused it to run hotter than it should.

Maybe asrock has a similar feature.


----------



## Schmu

Has anyone experince with the noise level of the MSI GTX760 OC Twin Frozr or MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr in the node Case?

In the moment I use the MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC which starts to get realy noise when its under load and I considering to buy one of above models...


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmu*
> 
> Has anyone experince with the noise level of the MSI GTX760 OC Twin Frozr or MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr in the node Case?
> 
> In the moment I use the MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC which starts to get realy noise when its under load and I considering to buy one of above models...


i think just about any card under full load is going to get loud. i have the same issue with my msi gtx670 oc. i recommend setting up fan curves on the vcard,and making sure you have unrestricted air flow in the case.


----------



## Schmu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i think just about any card under full load is going to get loud. i have the same issue with my msi gtx670 oc. i recommend setting up fan curves on the vcard,and making sure you have unrestricted air flow in the case.


Thanks for the advice. I've just checked the air flow and the fan curves with the msi afterburner software again and it should be okay. It's quiet in the idle mode, but I think the first vcard fan starts grinding when it spins faster. Maybe the fan is warped or something...


----------



## Dyaems

maybe the fans need to be lubed if it that is the case.


----------



## pe4nut666

sorry for the dumb question but what is the biggest liquid cooler you can fit in the case will corsair h90 fit in this case without conflicting with a gtx 780?


----------



## SgtKalme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> sorry for the dumb question but what is the biggest liquid cooler you can fit in the case will corsair h90 fit in this case without conflicting with a gtx 780?


from some builds. som guy measured it and there was 2mm space between rad and pcb. If the card is with backplate then likely it won't fit.

I myself took the risk for Node and H90 but i remember seeing that information somewhere around here.


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## bobsaget

It's going to be very tight, especially if your GPU has a backplate.


----------



## SgtKalme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> So sticking with 140->120mm fan adapter + 120mm radiator is the way to go? (if I want to keep the stock fan)
> Too bad its risky, I wanted to install a thicker Black Ice SR1 140mm radiator...


It is not like that risky. It won't interfere with you card if it has no backplate.The 140mm rad will fit with 140mm fan. It is just that the rad you install should be no bigger than H90 rad for its outer dimensions. It will work with thicker rad, just make sure your rad and fan won't interfere with block and tubing because at some thickness your rad will cover the block.


----------



## UKiY

CM Nepton 140XL is little bigger than H90, and it fits. I have it in my case right now with MSI GTX 770 TF and there is just enough room so they are not in contact.
But only 120mm fan can be used because radiator is 38mm thick and pump is also quite big, so there is no room for 140mm fan. Push-pull setup won't work either.


----------



## Schmu

Does it make sense to replace the case fans with this one?

http://www.alternate.de/Noctua/NF-A9x14-PWM-Gehaeuseluefter/html/product/1036858?

http://www.alternate.de/Noctua/NF-A9x14-PWM-Gehaeuseluefter/html/product/1036858?

Are they completly silent?

Is it possible to install this fans without removing the Mainboard and the PSU?

How is the cooling effect compared to the standard case fans?

Sooo many questions ^^....


----------



## toyz72

best thing to do is go to noctuas website and compare things such as static pressure. the fan you linked is only 14mm thick and spins up to 2000 rpm. i don't know if being 14mm thick helps keep it quite at 2000 rpm's or not. my guess would be the a 92 x 25 mm would be a bettter intake fan.

you shouldn't have to remove the psu,or main board just to replace fans. unless your doing better cable management.

i do know there are a few guys in this thread that are using the fans you linked. maybe one of them will chime in and give more info on they're performance.


----------



## brbi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmu*
> 
> Does it make sense to replace the case fans with this one?
> 
> http://www.alternate.de/Noctua/NF-A9x14-PWM-Gehaeuseluefter/html/product/1036858?
> 
> http://www.alternate.de/Noctua/NF-A9x14-PWM-Gehaeuseluefter/html/product/1036858?
> 
> Are they completly silent?
> 
> Is it possible to install this fans without removing the Mainboard and the PSU?
> 
> How is the cooling effect compared to the standard case fans?
> 
> Sooo many questions ^^....


I mount the NF-B9 92mm 17.6 dBA at full capacity.
At maximum speed (1600 rpm) are not exactly quiet.
At 1300 rpm are very quiet


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brbi*
> 
> I mount the NF-B9 92mm 17.6 dBA at full capacity.
> At maximum speed (1600 rpm) are not exactly quiet.
> At 1300 rpm are very quiet[/quote
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brbi*
> 
> I mount the NF-B9 92mm 17.6 dBA at full capacity.
> At maximum speed (1600 rpm) are not exactly quiet.
> At 1300 rpm are very quiet
> 
> 
> 
> are these the pwn version? and how much air do they seem to move? i use the 80mm version and they do much better then the factory 92mm. i am looking into new front fans myself.
Click to expand...


----------



## brbi

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=16&lng=en&set=1


----------



## gingerstalks

Hello all, this is my first post to overclock.net! I've been lurking this thread for a while now. I went a year+ without a PC after I spilled water on my laptop in the middle of my last year at school... until Aug/Sept 2013 I saw this node 304 on sale for ~$50 and was like, whoa, a computer in a case like that would be pretty sick. So I bought it and went on to make my first build. Then that meant I had to buy the rest of the computer so I went with a 3570K with a 128GB (120?) 840 Pro and Asus P8Z77 Deluxe and ripped apart a few external HDs and shoved them in this. Got a deal on a XFX 7970 (925Mhz) and my first legitimate gaming computer came alive... I was so happy about finally having good graphics!! I ebay'd the 7970 at somewhat of a profit because of the mining craze, and now I have the MSI gaming GTX 770. Here are a few pics from before and from the present.







Not the best pictures. Photoshoot coming eventually. I have the rig sitting on top of Altoid tins. I think I just like having the airflow into the PSU from the bottom even though it probably collects more dust this way. Yes cable management is a work in progress lol i know it's a nightmare

Went from the Hyper 212 Plus to the Kraken x40. Bought a Phanteks 140mm PWM and a Phanteks 140mm Blue LED for push/pull, but after reading about having different RPMs for push/pull and how it might not be great, I am testing it out right now with just the PWM in pull. I had bought a CS650M semi-modular PSU and thought I found the best value PSU for this case... but it started making noises after 2 days so I returned it. Considering getting the 140mm Silverstone or a Seasonic. And will eventually go 16GB ram with better heatsinks. Still playing around with the fan configs too.

I haven't seen many people put the HDD bracket in the middle.. I'm giving that a try because when it was on the side i feel like one of the 92mms was just being completely blocked.


----------



## Schmu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gingerstalks*
> 
> Hello all, this is my first post to overclock.net! I've been lurking this thread for a while now. I went a year+ without a PC after I spilled water on my laptop in the middle of my last year at school... until Aug/Sept 2013 I saw this node 304 on sale for ~$50 and was like, whoa, a computer in a case like that would be pretty sick. So I bought it and went on to make my first build. Then that meant I had to buy the rest of the computer so I went with a 3570K with a 128GB (120?) 840 Pro and Asus P8Z77 Deluxe and ripped apart a few external HDs and shoved them in this. Got a deal on a XFX 7970 (925Mhz) and my first legitimate gaming computer came alive... I was so happy about finally having good graphics!! I ebay'd the 7970 at somewhat of a profit because of the mining craze, and now I have the MSI gaming GTX 770. Here are a few pics from before and from the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pictures. Photoshoot coming eventually. I have the rig sitting on top of Altoid tins. I think I just like having the airflow into the PSU from the bottom even though it probably collects more dust this way. Yes cable management is a work in progress lol i know it's a nightmare
> 
> Went from the Hyper 212 Plus to the Kraken x40. Bought a Phanteks 140mm PWM and a Phanteks 140mm Blue LED for push/pull, but after reading about having different RPMs for push/pull and how it might not be great, I am testing it out right now with just the PWM in pull. I had bought a CS650M semi-modular PSU and thought I found the best value PSU for this case... but it started making noises after 2 days so I returned it. Considering getting the 140mm Silverstone or a Seasonic. And will eventually go 16GB ram with better heatsinks. Still playing around with the fan configs too.
> 
> I haven't seen many people put the HDD bracket in the middle.. I'm giving that a try because when it was on the side i feel like one of the 92mms was just being completely blocked.


Welcome to the board! Thats a realy nice rig, gingerstalks!

I consider to buy the msi GTX 770 Twin Frozr. Can you say something about the noise level? Do you hear the graficcard in idle mode and is it very noise with load on? All the reviews that I've read, say the card it very quiet. Would be nice to hear it from someone who use the card in the node.

Greetings
Schmu


----------



## travanx

Trying to figure out a way to quiet down my XFX 7950. Is there a cooler that will fit in the case? Is there a way to fit an AIO on this?

My corsair 650 psu went bad and I replaced it with a 600M. The modular cables are much easier to work with. Using the molex connection (has extra molex connectors on the cable) only for the fans seems like too much extra wire in the case.


----------



## gingerstalks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmu*
> 
> Welcome to the board! Thats a realy nice rig, gingerstalks!
> 
> I consider to buy the msi GTX 770 Twin Frozr. Can you say something about the noise level? Do you hear the graficcard in idle mode and is it very noise with load on? All the reviews that I've read, say the card it very quiet. Would be nice to hear it from someone who use the card in the node.
> 
> Greetings
> Schmu


The MSI n770 is silent at idle. It is pretty quiet/almost silent even at ~60%. I only hear it when it's at 85+, and when it is that high it is not like extremely loud, just noticeable. The Kraken with the Phanteks PWM is louder when I was playing borderlands 2, dishonored, AC3. Loud when I played Thief, but Thief just isn't optimized very well, right?

The Kraken hasn't turned out to be as great as I thought it would... thinking of going back to air cooling, but not the CM Hyper series. Any suggestions?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gingerstalks*


You are added to the list, welcome


----------



## Helinakeijo

Hi guys!

I'm in love with this case. I can't get guys that are building atx anymore. Can you give your opinion on this setup?

250GB Samsung 840 Evo Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-7TE250BW) 1 118,77 € 118,77 €
Gigabyte GA-B85N Intel B85 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 Mini-ITX Retail 1 70,97 € 70,97 €
Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 4x 3.30GHz So.1150 BOX 1 197,61 € 197,61 €
8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit 1 58,96 € 58,96 €
550 Watt Seasonic G Series Modular 80+ Gold 1 84,21 € 84,21 €
2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 2xDVI/1xHDMI/1xDisplayPort (Retail) 1 267,11


----------



## Peraklo

Can you proud owners share some solutions for HDD/SSD? i have seen some pictures, but i have lost them in the topic... I know that some of you place the SSD under the fron cover. How do you fix it? Drill holes or something else? Also, alternatives for a 3.5" hdd other than fractal hangers and placin it on a PSU?

Thanks


----------



## Schmu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gingerstalks*
> 
> The MSI n770 is silent at idle. It is pretty quiet/almost silent even at ~60%. I only hear it when it's at 85+, and when it is that high it is not like extremely loud, just noticeable. The Kraken with the Phanteks PWM is louder when I was playing borderlands 2, dishonored, AC3. Loud when I played Thief, but Thief just isn't optimized very well, right?
> 
> The Kraken hasn't turned out to be as great as I thought it would... thinking of going back to air cooling, but not the CM Hyper series. Any suggestions?


I'm really happy with my noctua NH-U12S. Good cooling and it is realy quiet:

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=63&lng=en

Thanks for the feedback on the graficcard. I think I will give it a try next month


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peraklo*
> 
> Can you proud owners share some solutions for HDD/SSD? i have seen some pictures, but i have lost them in the topic... I know that some of you place the SSD under the fron cover. How do you fix it? Drill holes or something else? Also, alternatives for a 3.5" hdd other than fractal hangers and placin it on a PSU?
> u
> Thanks


the nice thing about an ssd is you can mount it anywhere. i used velcro to mount it front. some guys also make custom mounts and use the frame to mount them.


----------



## Helinakeijo

The motherboard is the one I'm the most worried about. I have not seen that motherboard with anyone else in this thread. Is there a problem?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helinakeijo*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm in love with this case. I can't get guys that are building atx anymore. Can you give your opinion on this setup?
> 
> 250GB Samsung 840 Evo Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-7TE250BW) 1 118,77 € 118,77 €
> Gigabyte GA-B85N Intel B85 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 Mini-ITX Retail 1 70,97 € 70,97 €
> Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 4x 3.30GHz So.1150 BOX 1 197,61 € 197,61 €
> 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit 1 58,96 € 58,96 €
> 550 Watt Seasonic G Series Modular 80+ Gold 1 84,21 € 84,21 €
> 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 2xDVI/1xHDMI/1xDisplayPort (Retail) 1 267,11


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peraklo*
> 
> Can you proud owners share some solutions for HDD/SSD? i have seen some pictures, but i have lost them in the topic... I know that some of you place the SSD under the fron cover. How do you fix it? Drill holes or something else? Also, alternatives for a 3.5" hdd other than fractal hangers and placin it on a PSU?
> 
> Thanks


I use blutak to stick SSDs anywhere inside an itx case. less hassle to remove annoying adhesives from velcro too in case you want to remove it from the SSD. yes, the ssd wont fall at all.

as of my current rig i used blutak to stick my SSD beside the power supply.

I use something liek this: http://www.electronichouse.com/images/slideshow/Blu-Tack500.jpg


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helinakeijo*
> 
> The motherboard is the one I'm the most worried about. I have not seen that motherboard with anyone else in this thread. Is there a problem?


The gigabyte B85N motherboard CPU socket is at the center of the pcb, so you should not be having problems with it.

you havent that seen motherboard used in this thread because that motherboard is new, its not even being sold it here in our country, along with the B85 phoenix haha


----------



## Helinakeijo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> The gigabyte B85N motherboard CPU socket is at the center of the pcb, so you should not be having problems with it.
> 
> you havent that seen motherboard used in this thread because that motherboard is new, its not even being sold it here in our country, along with the B85 phoenix haha


Thank you for that info. All the other parts look good too?


----------



## Amr0d

Good to know that the MSI N770 fits into the Node. I going to buy the same card next month.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helinakeijo*
> 
> Thank you for that info. All the other parts look good too?


Yup! They are all great.


----------



## bulalord

can someone check and rate my plan build

Case: Fractal Design Node 304
MoBo: ASRock B85M-ITX
CPU: Intel Core i5-4570 3.20-3.60GHz Haswell
HSF: Xigmatek Janus
RAM: Gskill RipjawsX 8GB Dual 1600 CL9
GPU: MSI N760 TF OC 2G DDR5
PSU: Seasonic 520w M12II-520 80PLUS Bronze (Modular)
SSD: Crucial M500 120GB SSD
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB

is it my PSU enough?
do i have any problem like the space between the GPU and PSU?
please feel free to suggest...

thanks a lot


----------



## Peraklo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulalord*
> 
> can someone check and rate my plan build
> 
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304
> MoBo: ASRock B85M-ITX
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4570 3.20-3.60GHz Haswell
> HSF: Xigmatek Janus
> RAM: Gskill RipjawsX 8GB Dual 1600 CL9
> GPU: MSI N760 TF OC 2G DDR5
> PSU: Seasonic 520w M12II-520 80PLUS Bronze (Modular)
> SSD: Crucial M500 120GB SSD
> HDD: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB
> 
> is it my PSU enough?
> do i have any problem like the space between the GPU and PSU?
> please feel free to suggest...
> 
> thanks a lot


The PSU should be enough. As for the spacing, you can always go with Sasonic 550W G series, that was many times confirmed here as the perfect choice because of the low positioned connectors for modular cables.

The rest of the rig looks ok.

Do you need a big storage in it? For the price of the 1TB mechanical disk, i think you could spring out for a 180GB or even 256GB SSD. If you position it wisely, you will have a rig without those hdd hangers which looks cleaner and offers max airflow with some good cabling.

Your choice though.

Enjoy the chasis


----------



## bobsaget

I agree with Peraklo, you should go for the Seasonic G550. It's a stable and silent PSU, and the perfect choice for this case.


----------



## RASQ

Some quick questions...

Are the hard drive bays 2.5" wide? Can you mount 2.5" drives horizontally in them?

To anyone who has tried removing the front fans, how much difference in temperature does it make?

How well does an SFX PSU fit?


----------



## Peraklo

No, they are not that wide. You could achieve that be using two hangers and mount the drive between them, or sacrifice one of the hangers to bend it to that width (now that i think of it, its not such a bad idea if you do it right







). they are wide approx as the height of two 3,5" disks stacked plus maybe half an inch.

I run my rig with just the exhaust 140mm fan... in normal work, temp of my i5 is approx 40 degrees celsius. it is cooled with stock intel fan. If you would "rape" the rig often, i would suggest not to remove the intakes, but i dont think it could do any damage, especialy if you use any kind of aftermarket cooling for the CPU that is better than stock. VGA has its own "window" so it's temperature should not be different by more than a few degrees.

i hope this helps


----------



## yorban

Hi Node 304 owners!

For my first build I wish to use the beautiful Node 304 case. However, I would like some help to greenlight my build, and I believe you are the experts I seek!









I already purchased the 4670K which was on sale (and cheaper than the non-K version). I may look into overclocking in the future, but it is not something that I plan to do right away.
I'm trying to keep the cost down without letting the performance suffer too much. The rig will be used for programming and 1080p gaming (Skyrim, Dota2, Rust, AC IV, etc.), and I wish for it to be quiet.

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
*Storage:* Crucial M500 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
*Power Supply:* Corsair CX 500W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply

Any advice/tips will be much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Peraklo

I would maybe upgrade a PSU a bit, just to be on the safe side... And go for a fully modular since this is a long VGA card...

also, you forgot CPU cooling... if you plan on OC in the future, go for a big chunk of alu tower (like noctua NH-D14) or a AIO watercooling solution with a Push-pull configuration.


----------



## yorban

I think I'll live with the stock cooling until overclocking becomes relevant for me.

What would you suggest for the PSU? I've been looking at the suggested ones on page 1 (Seasonic S12G-550 and Silverstone ST55F-G), but they are significantly more expensive - like 55% and 120% more expensive, respectively. Thats the case where I live at least, which is in Denmark.

Another thing (since I see you have the Gigabyte H77N-WiFi MOBO) , is it true that the layout of the Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI would limit me to low-profile coolers?


----------



## Peraklo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yorban*
> 
> I think I'll live with the stock cooling until overclocking becomes relevant for me.
> 
> What would you suggest for the PSU? I've been looking at the suggested ones on page 1 (Seasonic S12G-550 and Silverstone ST55F-G), but they are significantly more expensive - like 55% and 120% more expensive, respectively. Thats the case where I live at least, which is in Denmark.
> 
> Another thing (since I see you have the Gigabyte H77N-WiFi MOBO) , is it true that the layout of the Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI would limit me to low-profile coolers?


I dont know about the cooler limitations... I am on stock until tomorow when i will upgrade to Cooler Master Nepton 140XL.


----------



## Killt

I've started my build. I still have a few things I'm waiting on, but figured I could start putting a few things together. I did run into an issue with the motherboard/cooler combination I chose.

I purchased the MSI Z87i AC Gaming motherboard with the Core i5-4670K and a Noctua NH-U-12 S cooler. On this particular motherboard, the cpu socket is too close to the PCI-e slot for the cooler to fit. This is a little disappointing because it is a high end piece of hardware. It ended up being about 2mm too large. So for anyone looking to use this motherboard, if you're using a tower cooler, you'll want to get one that is smaller than 120mm.



I ended up swapping it for the Corsair H60 and it fits nicely.



Today my short cable kit for the Silverstone Strider ST55F-G arrives and when I get everything together I'll post a full build log. Ultimately, I'm going to wait for the GTX 870 or equivalent later this year to finish the build.


----------



## AaBoy

Hello I'm going to buy a rig and was looking at this components:
*CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 Bx, LGA1150
*GPU:* MSI N770 Twinfrozr 2GD5/OC, 2GB DDR5
*PSU:* Seasonic G-550, 550 Watt, 80PLUS Gold
*Case:* FRACTAL DESIGN Node 304 schwarz, mini-ITX, ohne Netzteil
*SSD:* Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic 250GB SATA 6Gb/s
*RAM:* 16GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Tactical Series DDR3-1600, CL8
*Motherboard:* MSI H87I AC, ITX, Sockel 1150

I would like to ask if all the components work together and if you have any suggestions what to change. And I was wondering if I could take the 450W PSU or will it not be powerful enough (if I add 1SSD, 2HDD and CPU cooler in the future)?
Thanks for the answers.


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaBoy*
> 
> Hello I'm going to buy a rig and was looking at this components:
> *CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 Bx, LGA1150
> *GPU:* MSI N770 Twinfrozr 2GD5/OC, 2GB DDR5
> *PSU:* Seasonic G-550, 550 Watt, 80PLUS Gold
> *Case:* FRACTAL DESIGN Node 304 schwarz, mini-ITX, ohne Netzteil
> *SSD:* Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic 250GB SATA 6Gb/s
> *RAM:* 16GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Tactical Series DDR3-1600, CL8
> *Motherboard:* MSI H87I AC, ITX, Sockel 1150
> 
> I would like to ask if all the components work together and if you have any suggestions what to change. And I was wondering if I could take the 450W PSU or will it not be powerful enough (if I add 1SSD, 2HDD and CPU cooler in the future)?
> Thanks for the answers.


Hey, page 304!

At the same cost, I'd stick with the Seasonic G-550 over the Silverstone ST45SF 450W (is that what you mean by 450W?). The Seasonic fits well enough and cabling is not much more difficult to hide than even a short-cable Silverstone ST45SF. Plus, 80+ Gold > 80+ Bronze. The Silverstone ST45SF-G eliminates the efficiency advantage, but is more expensive and still of lesser capacity. With your system under full load, all three power supplies would run well within their means. The Silverstone ST45SF 450W _has_ been paired with an i7 3770K and a GTX Titan before.

If cabling cleanliness is important to you, the G-650 would supply your GPU power with one less power lead, with no PCIe power cables routing underneath the GPU.

The MSI H87I AC's socket placement crowds the GPU/RAM a bit, but it looks like you are sticking with the stock heatsink, so you should be fine. If you plan on installing a tower cooler, know that depending on your selection, there is a good chance that it may physically conflict with the GPU.

Solid choice on the Xeon and the RAM.









Good luck!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaBoy*
> 
> Hello I'm going to buy a rig and was looking at this components:
> *CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 Bx, LGA1150
> *GPU:* MSI N770 Twinfrozr 2GD5/OC, 2GB DDR5
> *PSU:* Seasonic G-550, 550 Watt, 80PLUS Gold
> *Case:* FRACTAL DESIGN Node 304 schwarz, mini-ITX, ohne Netzteil
> *SSD:* Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic 250GB SATA 6Gb/s
> *RAM:* 16GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Tactical Series DDR3-1600, CL8
> *Motherboard:* MSI H87I AC, ITX, Sockel 1150
> 
> I would like to ask if all the components work together and if you have any suggestions what to change. And I was wondering if I could take the 450W PSU or will it not be powerful enough (if I add 1SSD, 2HDD and CPU cooler in the future)?
> Thanks for the answers.


parts are great, but make sure youre not using a tower heatsink for your cpu cooler, as it will hit the pcie slot.


----------



## RASQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peraklo*
> 
> they are wide approx as the height of two 3,5" disks stacked plus maybe half an inch.


1 + 1 + (~0.5) = ~2.5
Could someone actually measure the width of the drive tray and give a definitive answer? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Peraklo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RASQ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Peraklo*
> 
> they are wide approx as the height of two 3,5" disks stacked plus maybe half an inch.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 + 1 + (~0.5) = ~2.5
> Could someone actually measure the width of the drive tray and give a definitive answer? I'd appreciate it.
Click to expand...


----------



## AaBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> parts are great, but make sure youre not using a tower heatsink for your cpu cooler, as it will hit the pcie slot.


Thanks for the note, I was think somthing like this:
www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=32&lng=en
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=50&lng=en

In the compatibility list the motherboard is marked as ok.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaBoy*
> 
> Thanks for the note, I was think somthing like this:
> www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=32&lng=en
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=50&lng=en
> 
> In the compatibility list the motherboard is marked as ok.


IMHO L9i is not worath for the money, as it is just a quiet stock cooler for me. the 92mm tower I think it fits though. Or you can just go with an AIO cooler?

If your temps in there (in your room) are cool enough as it is throughout the year, you can slap a Deepcool Lucifer or Thermalright HR02 Macho facing sideways inside the node 304, and do a somewhat semi-fanless operation where there are no fans installed on the heatsink, and there is an exhaust fan installed. Something like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Peraklo

Anyone cut out the 140mm mesh on the back of the Node to lower the airflow noise from the fan on high speeds? I am thinking about it, to replace that with something custom made like this...

http://cdn.overclock.net/f/f8/f848b767_4F5B98E1-C2CA-4FAA-AB28-0B353C8BDC20-1177-000001FE4C57D54C.jpeg

Then sand and round all the edges to make it soundless...


----------



## markus912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> ...Thermalright HR02 Macho facing sideways inside the node 304, and do a somewhat semi-fanless operation where there are no fans installed on the heatsink, and there is an exhaust fan installed.


HR-02 Macho won't fit. Had to use Macho120 instead. See my album for details.


----------



## Dyaems

I didn't read that he is using HDDs, since I just built for a friend a Node 304 rig with a Gigabyte B75N (which has CPU socket near the PCIE slot) and a Macho HR02 inside it facing sideways, there is also a graphics card installed and everything fits without problems.

It does not have an HDD bay though since the rig only uses one SSD


----------



## markus912

Using Thermalright heatsinks mounted sideways one shouldn't forget about those little bands, bent upwards. When heatsink mounted normally, they arrange air flow inside heatsink. But when heatsink turned, they block nearly all the air flow... that's why I removed them all from my Macho120...


----------



## Schmu

Just ordert the MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr. Can't wait to install this baby


----------



## Remizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmu*
> 
> Just ordert the MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr. Can't wait to install this baby


That card looks amazing with Asus ROG Impact


----------



## Amr0d

Just ordered mine aswell. That card looks awesome. I am ready for Dreamhack 2014


----------



## gingerstalks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmu*
> 
> Just ordert the MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr. Can't wait to install this baby


Awesome!! Mine is still doing great. Give it a few hours to burn in for optimum performance, I think.


----------



## gingerstalks

Changed up the insides a little bit. Hard drive bay back to the side. Decided water cooling is not for me. Replaced Kraken x40 with the Enermax Black Twister. Love this thing. Also added another 8gb stick of RAM. So now i have a Kingston HyperX Blu and a Crucial Ballistix Sport. They are slow at CL 10 and 1333Mhz right now, I think I was getting errors putting them at 1600 and CL9. Check out the pics!


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gingerstalks*
> 
> Changed up the insides a little bit. Hard drive bay back to the side. Decided water cooling is not for me. Replaced Kraken x40 with the Enermax Black Twister. Love this thing. Also added another 8gb stick of RAM. So now i have a Kingston HyperX Blu and a Crucial Ballistix Sport. They are slow at CL 10 and 1333Mhz right now, I think I was getting errors putting them at 1600 and CL9. Check out the pics!


That's a great looking cooler! What motherboard to you have underneath it. It's hard to find tower coolers that work, even though the case is big enough for them.


----------



## gingerstalks

It's the Asus P8Z77-I deluxe! Bluetooth and wifi. No onboard sound card though, that's my only gripe about it.

I love the Enermax cooler. It comes with a fan that is PWM controlled AND has LEDs!!


----------



## MrSharkington

Hey guys i'm looking to upgrade my graphics card in a few months but I've noticed that gpu length could be an issue with this case. The two cards I've been looking at are the R9 290 or the GTX 780 which are both still roughly the same price in my country with the 290 being slightly cheaper. Due to the massive heat output on the R9 290, would it still be a problem if I get one with an aftermarket cooler? or should I go for the 780? thanks


----------



## toyz72

heres a windforce in the node

http://www.overclock.net/t/1462790/node-304-gaming-build-core-i5-4570k-gigabyte-windforce-r9-290x

i've read the 780 has less power draw though. either card is a great choice.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> heres a windforce in the node
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1462790/node-304-gaming-build-core-i5-4570k-gigabyte-windforce-r9-290x
> 
> i've read the 780 has less power draw though. either card is a great choice.


I was expecting it to be longer than that, glad it isn't. Either will run fine on my 550w psu right?


----------



## edplayer

Hi guys

I need some suggestions for a new power supply for my Node. My current one is fine but it looks horrible inside with all the cables. Something in the 400 to 600W range (I usually use Nvidia X60 class cards). I still have my old Corsair A50 cpu cooler in there but will replace it soon with a H90 that has been sitting here for a month or so.

Any tips on cleaning up the inside would be appreciated also. My component list is up to date.


----------



## Peraklo

I would go with Seasonic G-Series, 550W or 650W... then sell all hard drives spend the money for one 256GB or 512GB SSD.

But, you should also post a pic of your interior so we can have some tips on the cable management.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> I was expecting it to be longer than that, glad it isn't. Either will run fine on my 550w psu right?


sorry i got lost in some cod.....i would say yes if you dont plan on oc'ing. i cant comment on your power supply, but you can hop over to this thread and see if its in the list? better to be safe than sorry









http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies

these guys will know for sure.


----------



## Mikey22

Finally had a chance to do my first sleeving project. Here are some pics


----------



## bobsaget

Has anyone sucessfully fit the Thermalright True Spirit 140 on the Z77-i / Z87-i / Maximus Impact in this case?

I might replace my old Thermalright HR02 with the new True Spirit 140 POWER (same dimensions as the original TS140) so that i can install a standard width 25mm 140mm fan in the back (more silent than my current 15mm Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 and grab a few degrees in the process) but i want to be sure it's compatible.

BTW I don't use the HDD trays so I removed the top middle metal bar. The only potential issue with the TS140 Power might be the height of the rad.

Thanks


----------



## whoisxx

Hello! I am wondering if i did install my Cooler Master Seidon water cooler the right way. My idea was that since the two front fans blow air trough the node and out the back I installed the the radiator first and than the fan to the radiator blowing the same way as the front fans. Is this the best solution or should first install the fan on the back blowing inwards so the radiator gets air from the outside even tough this stops the airflow?





Spec: i7 4770, 16BG ram, samsung 840 128GB SSD (OS) Samsung 840 500GB SSD, Nvidia 780 TI


----------



## markus912

*whoisxx*, first pic is right. Do not reverse rear fan.


----------



## SgtKalme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> heres a windforce in the node
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1462790/node-304-gaming-build-core-i5-4570k-gigabyte-windforce-r9-290x
> 
> i've read the 780 has less power draw though. either card is a great choice.


I am going to put R9 290 Wf3 inside Node. Glad to see it will have plenty of clearance in front.

Can't wait to put it together, basically only case is missing yet. Should be arrive any time soon.


----------



## Amr0d

How did you install you MSI N770 without having problems guys? My PCIe connectors are in line with my PCIe Slot and so I can either put the card in OR use the cables but not both at the same time. What can I do now?


----------



## SgtKalme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amr0d*
> 
> How did you install you MSI N770 without having problems guys? My PCIe connectors are in line with my PCIe Slot and so I can either put the card in OR use the cables but not both at the same time. What can I do now?


Remove the PSU bracket and find other way to mount the PSU. You will have some extra clearance by doing so.

Can't think of other ways right now if bending the cables won't help.


----------



## Amr0d

How does your card and PSU fit?


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amr0d*
> 
> How does your card and PSU fit?


Must have to remove the PSU bracket to get either of those PSUs to fit.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey22*


Looks really nice


----------



## Amr0d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Must have to remove the PSU bracket to get either of those PSUs to fit.


Ok, can do that but how can I make sure that if will not move since there are no screws anymore that could hold the psu? Duct Tape?


----------



## Callist0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amr0d*
> 
> Ok, can do that but how can I make sure that if will not move since there are no screws anymore that could hold the psu? Duct Tape?


You could use a bit of double sided foam tape to keep it in place, but unless you're moving the PC around a lot, it's not going anywhere.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Has anyone tried to install an SFX PSU (Silverstone 450W-G) in this case to make things easier with the PSU section? It seems like that would work out much easier with longer graphics cards. I was looking at this case again and I was reading that even some 140mm fully modular PSU's are trouble in here too, is that true?


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Has anyone tried to install an SFX PSU (Silverstone 450W-G) in this case to make things easier with the PSU section? It seems like that would work out much easier with longer graphics cards. I was looking at this case again and I was reading that even some 140mm fully modular PSU's are trouble in here too, is that true?


No one would be having trouble if they used the SeaSonic G-series PSUs.

Something like that Silverstone would be fine, but isn't needed in this case.


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amr0d*
> 
> Ok, can do that but how can I make sure that if will not move since there are no screws anymore that could hold the psu? Duct Tape?


I was once contemplating drilling new holes in the case to fit an 850 Watt Seasonic X-Series, but found that the G-Series 550W and 650W work without modification. From what I remember, there were a few obstacles for new holes, so not all screws could be re-used. The bracket should still be sturdy enough missing just one screw.

Your best bet for a near-factory solution would be to install everything with the PSU bracket loose, even having the PSU plugged into the "extension cable," marking where the bracket's mounting points end up, and drilling new holes where you can. I'd size them up gradually until you can just force a screw into the hole and make new threads. Hopefully the case is a bit softer than the screws. You could run a tap through the holes too if you have the tools to do so. Try to keep the bracket square with the case so the PSU mounts OK.

Be careful no to over-torque the screws in the new holes and strip them out. You can, of course, touch up the drilled areas with flat black paint if you mark it up any or if burrs scratched the paint when drilling.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amr0d*
> 
> Ok, can do that but how can I make sure that if will not move since there are no screws anymore that could hold the psu? Duct Tape?


Once the PSU cables are all installed and ziptied across the case, youll find the PSU has nowhere to move anyways. You could put a bit of Velcro on the under side of the PSU.


----------



## gingerstalks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amr0d*
> 
> How does your card and PSU fit?


I have a shorter PSU, and it is non-modular


----------



## Amr0d

I will turn around the PSU now and simply zip it with cableties from the bottom. That should work.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> No one would be having trouble if they used the SeaSonic G-series PSUs.
> 
> Something like that Silverstone would be fine, but isn't needed in this case.


I already have that PSU from my current build so I was thinking it probably would work better since it's smaller in size plus it has the shorter cables. Though I'd probably send it back to Newegg to get a PSU with a bit more power.

Which Seasonic G PSU is recommended around the 550w range for this case?


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> I already have that PSU from my current build so I was thinking it probably would work better since it's smaller in size plus it has the shorter cables. Though I'd probably send it back to Newegg to get a PSU with a bit more power.
> 
> Which Seasonic G PSU is recommended around the 550w range for this case?


The G-550W. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151119


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> The G-550W.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151119


Thanks, I see that same one on Amazon for $86 might as well go ahead and order that one then.

How is cable management with this PSU? Are the cables long or a bit on the shorter side?


----------



## bobsaget

The G550 cables are on the shorter side for an ATX PSU.. But they are long for an ITX case.

With time and patience you can manage and tidy them properly though.


----------



## Krulani

It's really lame that Amazon.com hasn't had stock of the black ones for the last 2-3 weeks, it's all scalpers selling them for $110 or more


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> The G550 cables are on the shorter side for an ATX PSU.. But they are long for an ITX case.
> 
> With time and patience you can manage and tidy them properly though.


Good to know, I just placed an order for the G550 and should be here tomorrow.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> It's really lame that Amazon.com hasn't had stock of the black ones for the last 2-3 weeks, it's all scalpers selling them for $110 or more


Try Newegg, they have it for $74.99 on sale.


----------



## SgtKalme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> It's really lame that Amazon.com hasn't had stock of the black ones for the last 2-3 weeks, it's all scalpers selling them for $110 or more


Oh yeah, Black case. I got mine from amazon for 80$. Still on a way here though. Hopefully I get it in a week.


----------



## Lemondrips

In about a month going to order this setup, but I am about to grab the case since it's on sale on Newegg. Just trying to get some recommendations before I buy everything if anyone sees anything that could be improved. Also trying to figure out what CPU cooler to grab was considering a H80i just not sure yet any input would be appreciated. Mostly going to use this computer as my main setup for gaming at 1440p or 4k res/folding when not in use.

CPU - 4770k (Got for cheap off a friend of mine)
Motherboard - ASRock Z87E-ITX
Case - Fractal Node 304
Power Supply - SeaSonic 650w G
Memory - G.Skill Trident X 2x4G 2400
Hard Drive - Crucial M500 240G
Graphics Card - XFX 290X


----------



## CaptainZombie

I was looking at picking up 2 Noctua 92mm fans and was considering getting the Noctua's for air flow and silence. I was looking at these two, one's PWM and the other is the non PWM. Are these pretty good?


NF-B9 PWM Cooling Fan

NF-B9 Cooling Fan

Are there any other good 92mm fans that are silent and could push a lot of air?


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I was looking at picking up 2 Noctua 92mm fans and was considering getting the Noctua's for air flow and silence. I was looking at these two, one's PWM and the other is the non PWM. Are these pretty good?
> 
> 
> NF-B9 PWM Cooling Fan
> 
> NF-B9 Cooling Fan
> 
> Are there any other good 92mm fans that are silent and could push a lot of air?


They are not very good considering their slim profile (<25mm). You should get a pair of Bequiet SilentWings 92mm, they are great performer. However their odd mounting system will prevent you from installing the dust filter.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> They are not very good considering their slim profile (<25mm). You should get a pair of Bequiet SilentWings 92mm, they are great performer. However their odd mounting system will prevent you from installing the dust filter.


I'll need that dust filter since my house has a ton of dust. Any other recommendations?


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I'll need that dust filter since my house has a ton of dust. Any other recommendations?


Honestly, I wouldn't bother replacing the front fans if I had to do it over again. The stock fans are quiet and the only reason to replace them is for increase in air flow. Because of the case design the Noctuas still won't move much air. If I disconnect them the temperature rises all of 3-4C. Replacing the rear fan made a huge impact. The Noctua 150mm fan moves a lot of air and is still quiet enough I barely hear it. I can't hear it over the sound of the GPU fans.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't bother replacing the front fans if I had to do it over again. The stock fans are quiet and the only reason to replace them is for increase in air flow. Because of the case design the Noctuas still won't move much air. If I disconnect them the temperature rises all of 3-4C. Replacing the rear fan made a huge impact. The Noctua 150mm fan moves a lot of air and is still quiet enough I barely hear it. I can't hear it over the sound of the GPU fans.


I am looking for more air flow in this case so it can push from front to back. I have a GTX770 ACX that will expel some heat in the case, so whatever I can do to push that heat out more would be great. I'm surprised we haven't seen anyone try and mod the top of this case to place a 140mm up there or even the front to place a big fan there.

If there is ever an update to the Node 304, Fractal should make the U shaped cover into 3 sections and either place a fan up top or a window is possible too.

I have 2 Corsair AF120's Quiet for the rear that I'm going to place for the H60 or H75, would the Noctua's in the rear of the case be better than those Corsairs?


----------



## SgtKalme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I am looking for more air flow in this case so it can push from front to back. I have a GTX770 ACX that will expel some heat in the case, so whatever I can do to push that heat out more would be great. I'm surprised we haven't seen anyone try and mod the top of this case to place a 140mm up there or even the front to place a big fan there.
> 
> If there is ever an update to the Node 304, Fractal should make the U shaped cover into 3 sections and either place a fan up top or a window is possible too.
> 
> I have 2 Corsair AF120's Quiet for the rear that I'm going to place for the H60 or H75, would the Noctua's in the rear of the case be better than those Corsairs?


I have thought that for a long time - why isn't there a window on top of it? I will make one myself to my case though. This will be awesome.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I am looking for more air flow in this case so it can push from front to back. I have a GTX770 ACX that will expel some heat in the case, so whatever I can do to push that heat out more would be great. I'm surprised we haven't seen anyone try and mod the top of this case to place a 140mm up there or even the front to place a big fan there.
> 
> If there is ever an update to the Node 304, Fractal should make the U shaped cover into 3 sections and either place a fan up top or a window is possible too.
> 
> I have 2 Corsair AF120's Quiet for the rear that I'm going to place for the H60 or H75, would the Noctua's in the rear of the case be better than those Corsairs?


I went with a Noctua NH-U12S on the CPU and the NF-A15 PWM on the back of the case. I have a Gigabyte Windforce 780Ti that also dumps hot air into the case. Basically, the GPU pulls air in from the side of the case and the CPU fan and rear expel it. I'm not sure if that'd be as efficient if I was pushing that air through a radiator. I'm curious to see what results you get.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtKalme*
> 
> I have thought that for a long time - why isn't there a window on top of it? I will make one myself to my case though. This will be awesome.


I think I saw one build here by Dyaems where he put one on his case and it looks very nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> I went with a Noctua NH-U12S on the CPU and the NF-A15 PWM on the back of the case. I have a Gigabyte Windforce 780Ti that also dumps hot air into the case. Basically, the GPU pulls air in from the side of the case and the CPU fan and rear expel it. I'm not sure if that'd be as efficient if I was pushing that air through a radiator. I'm curious to see what results you get.


The Seasonic PSU should be coming today from Amazon and my H60 from Corsair RMA should also be here today. I am considering just going with an H75 instead, possibly selling that H60. I would think that with the rad in the rear, those fans should do a pretty good job pull that warm air out.

I'll post my results here later tonight.


----------



## toyz72

looking for someone that can confirm the h80 fitting on my asus z77i mobo? i'm really thinking about starting to mod my case now. just wondering if i'm going to run into any mounting issues?


----------



## CaptainZombie

*Add Me Please......*

This is an awesome case so far and it is running much quieter than my last setup. I am utterly surprised how quiet the system is so far.

At first I was worried the Seasonic G was gonna be an issue, but it was great how the modular cables are so low.

Here are some pics of my build, tried to keep it as tidy as possible. There are a few things I want to do with this in the next couple days. I was considering mounting the HDD's to the inside panel with 2 way tape or velcro to remove the HDD cage.


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> looking for someone that can confirm the h80 fitting on my asus z77i mobo? i'm really thinking about starting to mod my case now. just wondering if i'm going to run into any mounting issues?


If you are referring to the H80i, I have one on my P8Z77-I:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4674274

No issues whatsoever.


----------



## Mikey22

Got to finish my custom window today. I was hoping the blue LED's from my cpu cooler would be bright enough but they're on the dimmer side.
Any suggestion on other ways to illuminate my case? Or recommended Blue LED fans that are silent to replace the 92mm's in the front? Thanks!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*


You're added







welcome.


----------



## SgtKalme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey22*
> 
> Got to finish my custom window today. I was hoping the blue LED's from my cpu cooler would be bright enough but they're on the dimmer side.
> Any suggestion on other ways to illuminate my case? Or recommended Blue LED fans that are silent to replace the 92mm's in the front? Thanks!


I am going to add white cathodes on both sides of window.

I think I will make the window without the u-channel though, possibly bolt-on.

Looks good anyway. I like it a lot better than side-window. Like the top is actually made to have a window.


----------



## Mikey22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtKalme*
> 
> I am going to add white cathodes on both sides of window.
> 
> I think I will make the window without the u-channel though, possibly bolt-on.
> 
> Looks good anyway. I like it a lot better than side-window. Like the top is actually made to have a window.


Thanks. Do you happen to know if these will fit?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811994001


----------



## gingerstalks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey22*
> 
> Thanks. Do you happen to know if these will fit?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811994001


I can confirm that those will fit. I used a green one before if you want to look through my pics in the thread. They are very very bright. I'd also like to know of any silent blue led 92mm's. Also I've been thinking about replacing my PSU fan with a blue LED Cougar, but I just bought a seasonic G 750 on sale and don't want to give up the warranty already. I have my 304 elevated on altoid cans, so having blue come out of the bottom from the PSU would be so sexy.


----------



## Mikey22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gingerstalks*
> 
> I can confirm that those will fit. I used a green one before if you want to look through my pics in the thread. They are very very bright. I'd also like to know of any silent blue led 92mm's. Also I've been thinking about replacing my PSU fan with a blue LED Cougar, but I just bought a seasonic G 750 on sale and don't want to give up the warranty already. I have my 304 elevated on altoid cans, so having blue come out of the bottom from the PSU would be so sexy.


Thanks for the info. Pics look great. What are the power connection options for them?


----------



## SgtKalme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey22*
> 
> Thanks. Do you happen to know if these will fit?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811994001


I ordered same length ones. They have separate power control but I am going to connect straight to PSU.


----------



## Schmu

Here are two images of my node with the MSI 770 GTX Twin Frozr inside. It was realy tight between the gpu and psu (maybe you can see it on the second picture)... but it fits...





The Graphiccard is realy quiet compared with my old MSI GTX 560 Twin Frozr


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> If you are referring to the H80i, I have one on my P8Z77-I:
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4674274
> 
> No issues whatsoever.


thanks for confirming the mobo for me. im more concerned about clearing the daughter board in the node. i guess ill just have to dig further though the thread. thx again


----------



## Killt

I just picked up the MSI GTX 760 mini-itx Gaming edition card for my new build to hold me over until the GTX 870 or equivalent comes out. This thing is tiny - I think it comes in at around 6.5 inches long. Matches well with the MSI Z87I Gaming AC motherboard I'm using. I'm getting really close to finishing my build and I'm getting antsy. I'll post full build pics when I'm done probably some time next week.



Grabbed this pic from Guru3d. I haven't installed mine yet. Those with long PSUs could consider this card.


----------



## gingerstalks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey22*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Pics look great. What are the power connection options for them?


It's a molex 4pin connector and you can piggyback another molex connection onto it


----------



## Mikey22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gingerstalks*
> 
> It's a molex 4pin connector and you can piggyback another molex connection onto it


Thanks for the info.
So I went to my local microcenter today and picked up some blue cathodes.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811994001

I'm happy with the outcome but I noticed that my CPU temps have gone up ~6 degrees. Since I placed both the cathodes towards the bottom of the case and near the mobo, it's giving off a lot of heat.
My idle temps were ~30degreeC and now they are ~36degreeC. Not sure if it's worth it.
Maybe I'll move the cathode above the GPU and only use one cathode. But here are some pics as of now.


----------



## toyz72

nice job on your window mikey 22. looks really good


----------



## jdajjarapu

wanted to build a computer. have basic parts but was curious for some feedback.

cpu i5 4670k vs i 7 4770k (figured the i7 is more for video edditing. main purpose is gaming, however do have a 1440p monitor)

gpu - gtx 770 2gb or 4gb? not sure if 4gb makes a huge difference? have a 2560x1440 monitor.

cooler - not sure; want an air cooler. i guess it depends on motherboard and layout. Was going to go with asus impact, but not sure how well that motherboard and case go together, and what air cooler fits best?

motherboard - again, preferred the asus impact, but would be open to better, or cheaper solutions.

ram - not sure how much all the latency/speeds matter. or if i should use shorter ram, but overal 8gb ram. was curious if 2x4gb is better overall in terms of speed then 1x8gb

harddrive - have an ssd 128gb lying around, and some older 2tb drives lying around.

powersupply: assume that i need at least 450watts, but less than 600. heard good things reading this forum about silverstone, but open to other suggestiosn like corsair 600w. or corsair 450 watt.

Any suggestions would be great. obviously i already have the case. i also have monitor, mechanical keyboard on the way, gaming mouse. spare ssd, and 3.5inch hard drive. just need help with the important stuff, like gpu, optimal motherboard/cpu-cooler, gpu, ram.

Was also wondering about fans, optimal placement for airflow. was curious about sticking 2 120 mm fans on top of the case for either pushing in or pulling out air....havent seen it, and was curious. probably would have to mod case i would assume.

thanks for everyones help in assistance...there is just soo much forum here, between all the comments, and builds. but it looks like fun. hope to have this thing built in a 2-3 weeks and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

OS - would like to buy a copy of windows, rather going the pirated route. i figure windows 7 is better for games/drivers, and windows 8.1 is the future.

overall, obviously worried about fitting it all in, and cable management.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdajjarapu*
> 
> wanted to build a computer. have basic parts but was curious for some feedback.
> 
> cpu i5 4670k vs i 7 4770k (figured the i7 is more for video edditing. main purpose is gaming, however do have a 1440p monitor)
> 
> gpu - gtx 770 2gb or 4gb? not sure if 4gb makes a huge difference? have a 2560x1440 monitor.
> 
> cooler - not sure; want an air cooler. i guess it depends on motherboard and layout. Was going to go with asus impact, but not sure how well that motherboard and case go together, and what air cooler fits best?
> 
> motherboard - again, preferred the asus impact, but would be open to better, or cheaper solutions.
> 
> ram - not sure how much all the latency/speeds matter. or if i should use shorter ram, but overal 8gb ram. was curious if 2x4gb is better overall in terms of speed then 1x8gb
> 
> harddrive - have an ssd 128gb lying around, and some older 2tb drives lying around.
> 
> powersupply: assume that i need at least 450watts, but less than 600. heard good things reading this forum about silverstone, but open to other suggestiosn like corsair 600w. or corsair 450 watt.
> 
> Any suggestions would be great. obviously i already have the case. i also have monitor, mechanical keyboard on the way, gaming mouse. spare ssd, and 3.5inch hard drive. just need help with the important stuff, like gpu, optimal motherboard/cpu-cooler, gpu, ram.
> 
> Was also wondering about fans, optimal placement for airflow. was curious about sticking 2 120 mm fans on top of the case for either pushing in or pulling out air....havent seen it, and was curious. probably would have to mod case i would assume.
> 
> thanks for everyones help in assistance...there is just soo much forum here, between all the comments, and builds. but it looks like fun. hope to have this thing built in a 2-3 weeks and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> OS - would like to buy a copy of windows, rather going the pirated route. i figure windows 7 is better for games/drivers, and windows 8.1 is the future.
> 
> overall, obviously worried about fitting it all in, and cable management.


Personally, I would go for the SeaSonic G Series 550-Watt which actually fits perfectly in this case. I didn't believe it at first until I built my system a few days ago.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdajjarapu*
> 
> wanted to build a computer. have basic parts but was curious for some feedback.
> 
> cpu i5 4670k vs i 7 4770k (figured the i7 is more for video edditing. main purpose is gaming, however do have a 1440p monitor)
> 
> gpu - gtx 770 2gb or 4gb? not sure if 4gb makes a huge difference? have a 2560x1440 monitor.
> 
> cooler - not sure; want an air cooler. i guess it depends on motherboard and layout. Was going to go with asus impact, but not sure how well that motherboard and case go together, and what air cooler fits best?
> 
> motherboard - again, preferred the asus impact, but would be open to better, or cheaper solutions.
> 
> ram - not sure how much all the latency/speeds matter. or if i should use shorter ram, but overal 8gb ram. was curious if 2x4gb is better overall in terms of speed then 1x8gb
> 
> harddrive - have an ssd 128gb lying around, and some older 2tb drives lying around.
> 
> powersupply: assume that i need at least 450watts, but less than 600. heard good things reading this forum about silverstone, but open to other suggestiosn like corsair 600w. or corsair 450 watt.
> 
> Any suggestions would be great. obviously i already have the case. i also have monitor, mechanical keyboard on the way, gaming mouse. spare ssd, and 3.5inch hard drive. just need help with the important stuff, like gpu, optimal motherboard/cpu-cooler, gpu, ram.
> 
> Was also wondering about fans, optimal placement for airflow. was curious about sticking 2 120 mm fans on top of the case for either pushing in or pulling out air....havent seen it, and was curious. probably would have to mod case i would assume.
> 
> thanks for everyones help in assistance...there is just soo much forum here, between all the comments, and builds. but it looks like fun. hope to have this thing built in a 2-3 weeks and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> OS - would like to buy a copy of windows, rather going the pirated route. i figure windows 7 is better for games/drivers, and windows 8.1 is the future.
> 
> overall, obviously worried about fitting it all in, and cable management.


For gaming, you might as well take the 4670k. You won't see much if any difference in performance, especially given the extra $100 the 4770k costs. I have an ASUS Impact in my Node with a Noctua U12S. The fit is perfect. With the Haswell CPUs you'll want go to 2x4GB for the RAM. You lose a few % points performance if it's running without matched pairs. I went with low profile RAM, but normal height would fit fine... just don't get something with a tall heatsink on it or you'll have issues with it fitting under the CPU cooler.

If you're buying the OS, I'd suggest going with Windows 8.1. It already performs marginally better in games than Windows 7 and you'll need Windows 8 for future DirectX updates.


----------



## Mikey22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> nice job on your window mikey 22. looks really good


Thanks. It was a little bit harder than expected for my first project but it was fun









Update... I decided to use only one cathode near the top of the case. My temps have gotten better as a result. Idle temps around 32 degrees C.


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdajjarapu*
> 
> wanted to build a computer. have basic parts but was curious for some feedback.
> 
> cpu i5 4670k vs i 7 4770k (figured the i7 is more for video edditing. main purpose is gaming, however do have a 1440p monitor)
> 
> gpu - gtx 770 2gb or 4gb? not sure if 4gb makes a huge difference? have a 2560x1440 monitor.
> 
> cooler - not sure; want an air cooler. i guess it depends on motherboard and layout. Was going to go with asus impact, but not sure how well that motherboard and case go together, and what air cooler fits best?
> 
> motherboard - again, preferred the asus impact, but would be open to better, or cheaper solutions.
> 
> ram - not sure how much all the latency/speeds matter. or if i should use shorter ram, but overal 8gb ram. was curious if 2x4gb is better overall in terms of speed then 1x8gb
> 
> harddrive - have an ssd 128gb lying around, and some older 2tb drives lying around.
> 
> powersupply: assume that i need at least 450watts, but less than 600. heard good things reading this forum about silverstone, but open to other suggestiosn like corsair 600w. or corsair 450 watt.
> 
> Any suggestions would be great. obviously i already have the case. i also have monitor, mechanical keyboard on the way, gaming mouse. spare ssd, and 3.5inch hard drive. just need help with the important stuff, like gpu, optimal motherboard/cpu-cooler, gpu, ram.
> 
> Was also wondering about fans, optimal placement for airflow. was curious about sticking 2 120 mm fans on top of the case for either pushing in or pulling out air....havent seen it, and was curious. probably would have to mod case i would assume.
> 
> thanks for everyones help in assistance...there is just soo much forum here, between all the comments, and builds. but it looks like fun. hope to have this thing built in a 2-3 weeks and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> OS- would like to buy a copy of windows, rather going the pirated route. i figure windows 7 is better for games/drivers, and windows 8.1 is the future.
> 
> overall, obviously worried about fitting it all in, and cable management.


*CPU* - The hyper-threads and extra cache of the i7 are not needed in _many_ consumer workloads, and are a decidedly poor value upgrade from an i5. If you are not looking to overclock (this is Overclock.net), and those extra threads/cache sound appealing, you could save a bunch with a cheaper H87 motherboard and put the savings towards a Xeon E3 1230 V3, which, depending on your country, is only a $10-20 premium over an i5-4670K, and compares to an i7-4770. Furthermore, the ~$200 i5-4570 is still a plenty powerful processor.

*GPU* - It really depends on the games you play, and if you intend to mod them. Most games that would use more than 2GB of video ram are programmed well enough to not inflict serious performance loses when main system DDR3 has to be shared for a graphics workload. Many people will say that 2GB GDDR5 is still "good enough" for 2560x1440. However, games like Skyrim with heavy game modifications like 4K textures will hammer on your system, and will use all the RAM you give them given heavy-enough modifications.

*COOLER* - I use a Corsair H90 AIO in one Node and an H60 in the other. They work well enough, even with a decent overclock, but I can see the benefits of air coolers from a reliability and simplicity perspective. As the socket placement on the Asus Maximus VI Impact is pretty much optimal, you can mount things like the legendary NH-D14, and still use normal-height RAM. See this link. You might have to remove the rear fan to fit it all, but it should ventilate much the same. If you stay away from overclocking, a much cheaper and physically smaller heatsink can be used (the popular Cooler Master 212 Evo); relative silence can be achieved either way with the right fans and fan control. The 212 would preform well with an overclocked processor too.
*
MOBO* - The Asus Maximus Impact VI... there literally is no other ITX motherboard that can compete with it on features (or price!). The popular Asrock Z87E-ITX is definitely your overclocking board of choice at a lower price-point. The Asrock H87M-ITX would be a good no-overclocking board, and the ASRock B85M-ITX would be a good budget alternative.

*RAM* - I prefer maximizing system RAM if it is being used heavily for work alongside games, but with the price of DDR3 nearly double what it was per GB last year, 2x4GB should serve you well enough for gaming and moderate workloads as long as you keep your page file at a decent size. As was said above, you have to be careful putting an unmatched 8GB stick in now and leaving the door open for upgrades down the road, as a similar stick of RAM produced at a later date could misbehave when paired with an older stick. I would just suck it up and get 16GB (2x8GB) now, if you ever plan on moving to 16GB or selling the 2x4GB kit if/when you do decide on upgrading.

*SSD/HDD* - Yep, just use your old stuff. You likely wont _feel_ the benefits a newer, larger SSD would bring. A HDD is still the "gamer's choice" for storing games, despite what all of us around here with (multiple) 256GB+ SSDs will tell you.

*PSU* - You really cannot go wrong with the Seasonic G Series SSR-550RM for use in the Node. Excellent piece of hardware made by the most well respected name in the power supply industry. Zero issues with long GPUs but cabling could be a hair shorter for a case like this. You can zip-tie your way around that "gripe" easy enough.

*NODE 304 Cooling* - There really is no need for fans on the roof of the Node unless your VRMs are not properly heat-sunk and you are pushing huge volts (say over 1.3, if you can keep it cool) to your i5/i7







. Or maybe if you absolutely cannot keep your "open-air" type GPU cool, you could evacuate heat out the top. The 140mm at the rear evacuates much of the CPU's heat, and if you use an "open-air" GPU, will evacuate heat from your GPU as well. It seems to keep an "open-air" type GPU cool enough, else 90% of the people here would be complaining about having heat issues. Pretty much all of the components on the motherboard "in the valley" between the PSU and rear fan have either sizable heat-sinks on them and can cool passively, or simply do not need a fan blowing on them as they self-dissipate as they sit. As seen earlier in this thread, a window on the top would be pretty cool, but if you can find a place for your drives (SSD taped/Velcro/bolted behind front panel), you can remove that drive support cross-member, cut out a 240x120mm hole, and mount a dual 120mm radiator or AIO to cool your GPU or GPU and CPU combined with a 140mm radiator in the rear. The pump and reservoir can go were your drives used to be. There looks to be almost 11" (280mm) of roof space to work with up there.

*OS* - If you can get used to using it on a desktop, Windows 8.1 is cheaper and most likely will be supported till later than Windows 7. As said above, DirectX 12 and possibly onwards are Windows 8.1 exclusives (currently).

Don't worry, if the right parts are selected (power supply choice is critical), it will all fit quite nicely. Cable management with this case is almost like a skill, you get better every time you take it apart and stick new stuff in! Only 40 or so zip ties to cut and re-do!







Just take your time and think about it a bit. Use the images of some of the awesome builds on here to give you some ideas. Good luck!


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> thanks for confirming the mobo for me. im more concerned about clearing the daughter board in the node. i guess ill just have to dig further though the thread. thx again


Here ya go:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1367018/titanode

Looks like a P8Z77-I and an H80i with a NF-F12 in push, all inside a Node 304. That VRM daughterboard looks _really_ close to that fan, but things look bolted in just fine.

Thank you goshawn!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey22*
> 
> Thanks. It was a little bit harder than expected for my first project but it was fun smile.gif
> 
> Update... I decided to use only one cathode near the top of the case. My temps have gotten better as a result. Idle temps around 32 degrees C.













That window is quite awesome. I'd be afraid to break/scratch mine if I had one. My Node is usually buried under a stack of college books\paperwork\car parts; not my doing, she doesn't like how messy my desk gets.









Updated my main Node with a new SSD and thought it would be a good time to drop the drive bay cages completely. It makes for a much cleaner looking system, for whatever that is worth.








It is amazing how many zip ties you chew up rewiring this case, considering it's size.

This thing got pretty dusty over the winter. Make sure the bottom PSU filter is cleaned at least once a month if you work/game in a high traffic area and/or have large dogs. I haven't flipped my Node over since December; it was quite embarrassing to say the least.















Still a lot of room to improve cabling. Maybe routing CPU 8 pin under the front fans, around the PSU. Different front fans/4 pin extensions that would allow easier hiding of the cables. Removing that bracing bar/drive bay cross-member and letting the 24 pin mobo connector "flow" down to the motherboard from the edge rail, allowing it to be tucked up towards the front a bit more. I'll wait till I have some new 14nm/20nm junk to put in there.

The bottom image details the HD audio connector with the Asus Maximus VI Impact. That header just barely fits beneath the "Supreme FX" daughterboard in a little cutout, and will just clear the GPU's PCIe routing tab too. Real hard to plug in without feeling like something is going to break, but it made the cable routing just a bit easier.


----------



## pe4nut666

anybody wonder if the r295x2 will fit? like to see that


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> anybody wonder if the r295x2 will fit? like to see that


The R295x2 is 307mm in length. The Node specs and my measurements say it will allow for a card up to 310mm. The bigger issue would be finding a place to mount the cooler for it.


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> The R295x2 is 307mm in length. The Node specs and my measurements say it will allow for a card up to 310mm. The bigger issue would be finding a place to mount the cooler for it.


ya i was more think clearance between it and the side of the case when its in the pci socket


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> ya i was more think clearance between it and the side of the case when its in the pci socket


That's actually less of an issue. It's not even as wide as my Windforce 780Ti.


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey22*
> 
> Got to finish my custom window today. I was hoping the blue LED's from my cpu cooler would be bright enough but they're on the dimmer side.
> Any suggestion on other ways to illuminate my case? Or recommended Blue LED fans that are silent to replace the 92mm's in the front? Thanks!


Looks great. Was it difficult to do the window on top? Do you have any instructions for it or what parts you used?

I am looking to put a fan on top of the case. Has anyone done this? I thought I remember seeing someone do it but can't find it now.


----------



## Mikey22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*
> 
> Looks great. Was it difficult to do the window on top? Do you have any instructions for it or what parts you used?
> 
> I am looking to put a fan on top of the case. Has anyone done this? I thought I remember seeing someone do it but can't find it now.


The process took me a few hours to completely finish it but it wasn't that hard. It was actually a fun project and very rewarding.
There are a lot of tutorials out there on how to make a window but I used a dremel to cut the window and 3m clear double-sided tape to stick the window to the case.
The hardest part is measuring. Since the case is so small, you have little room to work with. Since I was going with the double-sided tape method, you have to leave enough room on the sides of the window for the tape. I measured 1 1/8" inch on the sides and 1 1/2" for the front and back. The reason the front and back are longer is to ensure the case closes (the process of putting the top of the case on and sliding it forward to 'snap' it in place) once you add the window. Depending on the width of the window, you have to make sure it clears the back fan and doesn't hit anything else in the case when it's fully closed. I used 1/8" clear cast acrylic for my window that I bought off ebay for $8 for a 12" x 12" piece and it conveniently has no problem clearing the back 120mm fan. Keep in mind using U-channel also adds to the overall thickness if you are going the double-sided tape method. If i were to do the window again, I would probably add 1/8-1/4" more to all sides so I could have a little more room for the tape, but overall I am very happy with the outcome. Just remember to measure and measure again before cutting and to consider the thickness of the U-channel and window when measuring and to make sure everything fits when you close the case. Cheers!


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> That's actually less of an issue. It's not even as wide as my Windforce 780Ti.


didnt know that thanks


----------



## mac13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey22*
> 
> The process took me a few hours to completely finish it but it wasn't that hard. It was actually a fun project and very rewarding.
> There are a lot of tutorials out there on how to make a window but I used a dremel to cut the window and 3m clear double-sided tape to stick the window to the case.
> The hardest part is measuring. Since the case is so small, you have little room to work with. Since I was going with the double-sided tape method, you have to leave enough room on the sides of the window for the tape. I measured 1 1/8" inch on the sides and 1 1/2" for the front and back. The reason the front and back are longer is to ensure the case closes (the process of putting the top of the case on and sliding it forward to 'snap' it in place) once you add the window. Depending on the width of the window, you have to make sure it clears the back fan and doesn't hit anything else in the case when it's fully closed. I used 1/8" clear cast acrylic for my window that I bought off ebay for $8 for a 12" x 12" piece and it conveniently has no problem clearing the back 120mm fan. Keep in mind using U-channel also adds to the overall thickness if you are going the double-sided tape method. If i were to do the window again, I would probably add 1/8-1/4" more to all sides so I could have a little more room for the tape, but overall I am very happy with the outcome. Just remember to measure and measure again before cutting and to consider the thickness of the U-channel and window when measuring and to make sure everything fits when you close the case. Cheers!


Thanks! I really wanted to add a fan on top but I just realized I won't be able to because I am using 2 hard drive bays. These almost touch the top of the case and would interfere with the proposed fan. I am looking for some way to provide extra ventilation for the case because I took the top off and there was a 3-4 degree difference which made me think that maybe the airflow in the case needs some improvement. Maybe this is typical with this small of a case though. I am running a 4770k and GTX 780 Ti haha. The 780 Ti does put out a lot of heat and gets loud during heavy load. I have an aftermarket cooler version which blows the hot air back in the case. Maybe it would have been better to get a reference version so it would blow the hot air out of the case instead but I heard those don't cool as well and are louder.


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac13*
> 
> Thanks! I really wanted to add a fan on top but I just realized I won't be able to because I am using 2 hard drive bays. These almost touch the top of the case and would interfere with the proposed fan. I am looking for some way to provide extra ventilation for the case because I took the top off and there was a 3-4 degree difference which made me think that maybe the airflow in the case needs some improvement. Maybe this is typical with this small of a case though. I am running a 4770k and GTX 780 Ti haha. The 780 Ti does put out a lot of heat and gets loud during heavy load. I have an aftermarket cooler version which blows the hot air back in the case. *Maybe it would have been better to get a reference version so it would blow the hot air out of the case instead* but I heard those don't cool as well and are louder.


That's what I went with when I was deciding between the ACX and reference 780 Ti. Went with the non-SC reference version to keep the heat to a minimum and fan speeds low. Performance/Watt goes out the window with just a few more MHz. As long as you keep the side mesh clean and blow out the card itself once a month, it stays remarkably quiet (for a 250W card) under full 24/7 load.

In a normal mid/full tower with lots of airflow and only one video card, the aftermarket "open-air" card would cool better and run quieter. In tight confines with little airflow, the reference blower design would cool better and run quieter. The Node 304 is rather tight.

In a case like the Node, with no modifications, a well designed blower (Nvidia's "Titan" Blower) can actually run quieter than an "open-air" card when subjected to sustained near-100% load. The blower will evacuate heat as it is produced, ramping up fan speeds quickly, but since it is a closed system, so to speak, the fan speed will stabilize in short order. An "open-air" card will typically idle at a much lower noise threshold in the Node, but under load it will build heat inside the case until it is evacuated by the rear fan or radiator/fan. Depending on how aggressive your fans are in the rear/front of the case, an "open-air" type card could be struggling to stay cool, having to continually increase fan speeds until it forces the air moving across it to creep around the card to the rear fan's slipstream. I noticed that the case itself stays noticeably cooler to the touch with a blower 780 Ti than it did with an "open-air" HD 7950.

I would try a higher CFM fan on the rear or notching up your current fan's speed to see if the increase in rear fan noise is offset by a decrease in GPU temperature and noise. Either that, or move your 3.5" drives to a NAS of some sort, throw your SSDs behind the front panel, remove all your drive cages/top bar, and install all the fans/radiators/windows you want.

I wish I could hear what your ACX sounds like with something like an hour's worth of Furmark and compare that to a reference-cooled model in the same case/setup. Would be an interesting comparison.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

On initial build I was running with a blower style ATI 6850. Swapping that to the Gigabyte Windforce 780Ti increased the noice level of the machine, but temperatures on the CPU and other components only increased by 2-3C. The ATI was a mid-range card that was nearly silent. The 780Ti is a high end card that is still quiet at load. I can hear it, but it's still much quieter than the PS4 sitting on the other side of the room.

I'm not sure if my results would be as good if I had an AIO cooler. The GPU choice is part of why I decided to go for an air cooler on the CPU... since I knew I'd need to be moving hot air out of the case as quickly as possible.


----------



## Hvati

Does anyone have an idea if one could fit a R9 295x2 with the radiator + a decent CPU cooler in this case?


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hvati*
> 
> Does anyone have an idea if one could fit a R9 295x2 with the radiator + a decent CPU cooler in this case?


That's the real fit question. I don't see how to do that without modding the case. Any tower cooler would get in the way. You could put an AIO cooler on the CPU so the height of that didn't interfere with mounting the radiator for the 295x2 on the back of the case, but then you'd need somewhere to put the radiator for the AIO cooler on the CPU.


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> That's the real fit question. I don't see how to do that without modding the case. Any tower cooler would get in the way. You could put an AIO cooler on the CPU so the height of that didn't interfere with mounting the radiator for the 295x2 on the back of the case, but then you'd need somewhere to put the radiator for the AIO cooler on the CPU.


stack the rads maybe both of them put together with a fan at either end?


----------



## Booty Warrior

Finally got around to kitting out my Node with new Thermalright fans.



With my TY-147s idling ~550 RPM this thing is basically inaudible.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Finally got around to kitting out my Node with new Thermalright fans.
> 
> 
> 
> With my TY-147s idling ~550 RPM this thing is basically inaudible.


hey booty.....what do you think of the thermalright fans? how do the 92mm fans seem to perform?

did you just relabel?


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> hey booty.....what do you think of the thermalright fans? how do the 92mm fans seem to perform?
> 
> did you just relabel?


Nope, the 92mms are Thermalright 9225BWs from the new True Spirit 90M Rev.A. I was able to buy them separately for ~$9 each.

They idle just under 800RPM and are about as quiet as my old Gelid Silent 9s were. They feel like they pull a lot more air in through for front mesh though.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Nope, the 92mms are Thermalright 9225BWs from the new True Spirit 90M Rev.A. I was able to buy them separately for ~$9 each.
> 
> They idle just under 800RPM and are about as quiet as my old Gelid Silent 9s were. They feel like they pull a lot more air in through for front mesh though.


i zipped over to there website to check them out and they dont even list a 92mm. i was wondering, but now i see. always looking for new toyz


----------



## lameofdog

Long time builder, first time poster. My current build is in a Corsair 800D and the smallest build I've ever done is an Antec Three Hundred. This thread has been a great resource of information for my first ITX build. I had been following the RVZ01 Owners Club but I don't care for the limitations around CPU cooling. I'll be working on this build for the next several months buying parts here and there; hopefully catch some sales.

CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Corsair H90 94.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Motherboard: EVGA Z87 Stinger Mini ITX LGA 1150 Motherboard
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Storage: Samsung EVO 1TB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 770 4GB Video Card
Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
Power Supply: Silverstone 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply

Any thoughts on components is welcome and I'd like to thank all of the existing owners for the work you've done on your builds and lessons you've shared.


----------



## CaptainZombie

What are the best 92mm fans to get for this case for airflow and quietness? I was looking at those Noctua's I posted last week, but was wondering if there are also any other brands I should be looking at.


----------



## SgtKalme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> What are the best 92mm fans to get for this case for airflow and quietness? I was looking at those Noctua's I posted last week, but was wondering if there are also any other brands I should be looking at.


I really can't say which are the best because I haven't tested them all. I got myself BlackSilentPRO PE-1s which are quiet and run plenty of air and the quality is really good (with 6-year warranty) but overall, there are many good choices and final choice will come down to what you like the most and fits the best with the build. For me, it came down to this (because the insides are all black, I chose the black fans - and these are good ones which may cost a little but for me, well worth it).


----------



## radian

Hi all,

First time builder here. The Node 304 captured my interest and I think it will be a good fit. Need a bit of help selecting components, namely the PSU. I'd like it to be quiet and modular, but doesn't need to be full modular. As for power consumption, I wouldn't consider myself much of a gamer so not looking at high end GPUs, but I would like to play Diablo 3 on highest settings at 1080p. Here's what I have so far:

Case: Node 304
Mobo: ASUS H87I-PLUS
CPU: Intel i5-4430
GPU: eVGA GTX 750 (rated at 55W, min 300W PSU from Nvidia site)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DDR3 2x4GB
Cooler: Cooler Master 212 Evo
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 120 GB
PSU: Corsair CS450M, SeaSonic SSR-450RM (bit long?), Silverstone ST45SF-G

Not exactly sure what wattage I'll be pulling. Most builds I've seen are using 550W PSU's, but those are with high end GPUs, so I don't think I need to go this high. Thinking in the 400W range.

Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radian*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> First time builder here. The Node 304 captured my interest and I think it will be a good fit. Need a bit of help selecting components, namely the PSU. I'd like it to be quiet and modular, but doesn't need to be full modular. As for power consumption, I wouldn't consider myself much of a gamer so not looking at high end GPUs, but I would like to play Diablo 3 on highest settings at 1080p. Here's what I have so far:
> 
> Case: Node 304
> Mobo: ASUS H87I-PLUS
> CPU: Intel i5-4430
> GPU: eVGA GTX 750 (rated at 55W, min 300W PSU from Nvidia site)
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DDR3 2x4GB
> Cooler: Cooler Master 212 Evo
> SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 120 GB
> PSU: Corsair CS450M, SeaSonic SSR-450RM (bit long?), Silverstone ST45SF-G
> 
> Not exactly sure what wattage I'll be pulling. Most builds I've seen are using 550W PSU's, but those are with high end GPUs, so I don't think I need to go this high. Thinking in the 400W range.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks


the silverstone wont be a good chioce, but for around the same price you can get a seasonic g series psu. you can also get the g series in 450w. i like the 550 because it leaves room to grow.


----------



## radian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> the silverstone wont be a good chioce, but for around the same price you can get a seasonic g series psu. you can also get the g series in 450w. i like the 550 because it leaves room to grow.


Ok, I'll scratch off the Silverstone. SFX might get a bit messy. So that leaves two. The SeaSonic SSR-450RM is actually in the G-Series. The Corsair is 140mm and the SeaSonic is 160mm, The SeaSonic has the advantage of having the ports near the bottom, which would make wire routing a bit cleaner. I've good things about SeaSonic,but I am fan of Corsair in general. Ah, tough choice!

Anyone have experience with both of these? Which would performs quieter?


----------



## Dyaems

White Node 304 is now available locally... 99USD (converted) shipped though. I wish I live in the U.S.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radian*
> 
> Ok, I'll scratch off the Silverstone. SFX might get a bit messy. So that leaves two. The SeaSonic SSR-450RM is actually in the G-Series. The Corsair is 140mm and the SeaSonic is 160mm, The SeaSonic has the advantage of having the ports near the bottom, which would make wire routing a bit cleaner. I've good things about SeaSonic,but I am fan of Corsair in general. Ah, tough choice!
> 
> Anyone have experience with both of these? Which would performs quieter?


While the corsair is 140mm, that is only the PSU itself. Add the modular cables and the corsair will give you an easy +20mm addition to it.

Go with Seasonic since technically it has alot better build quality compared to CX series and as well as the cables are short enough inside the Node 304. The G Series' cables are even shorter than M12II Series


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radian*
> 
> Ok, I'll scratch off the Silverstone. SFX might get a bit messy. So that leaves two. The SeaSonic SSR-450RM is actually in the G-Series. The Corsair is 140mm and the SeaSonic is 160mm, The SeaSonic has the advantage of having the ports near the bottom, which would make wire routing a bit cleaner. I've good things about SeaSonic,but I am fan of Corsair in general. Ah, tough choice!
> 
> Anyone have experience with both of these? Which would performs quieter?


silverstone makes good products,but i would pick the 450 gold .its small and modular,but i think you get something a little better with the g-series.

as far as noise go's...i have no complaints about the g-series. if you buy a lower wattage power supply you will more than likely hear it more depending on how much your system is using. the 450 would still be more than enough power for you.


----------



## speedo

Hello, can anyone advise on this configuration?

CASE: Fractal Design Node 304
MOBO: ASRock FM2A88x-ITX+
CPU: AMD A8 6500T
RAM: Kingston 4GB (KVR16N11S8/4)
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
PSU: Corsair CX430M 430W
ODD: Samsung SE506BB/TSBD
KEY: Logitech K400

I do not play the game, set to FullHD movies (sometimes 3D), music, internet

Thanks


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedo*
> 
> Hello, can anyone advise on this configuration?
> 
> CASE: Fractal Design Node 304
> MOBO: ASRock FM2A88x-ITX+
> CPU: AMD A8 6500T
> RAM: Kingston 4GB (KVR16N11S8/4)
> SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
> PSU: Corsair CX430M 430W
> ODD: Samsung SE506BB/TSBD
> KEY: Logitech K400
> 
> I do not play the game, set to FullHD movies (sometimes 3D), music, internet
> 
> Thanks


the only change i would make is memory, apu's depend on ram. you should look at a good 2x4 1866 or better ram. your not running a gpu so there should be pleanty of room for cables. sorry no one got back to you sooner


----------



## speedo

@ toyz72, thank you for your answer

on the website of AMD is that the guidelines for the A8 6500T Speed DDR3 1600, if I can use the rate in 1866

I understand that the APU better 2x4 GB but in 1600 or 1866?

http://www.amd.com/en-gb/products/processors/desktop/a-series-apu


----------



## lifeskills

Just built a node 304 for my girlfriend and she loves it. She is a graphic designer. Its a great case for small form factor, and I might end up with one for myself. here are the specs:

Fractal Design Node 304
Corsair AX750
Gigabyte H77N-wifi
Intel I7 3770
EVGA GTX460
Corsair H60
4GB Kingston 1600mhz memory x2
WD Black 640GB HDD
Samsung 840 Evo 120GB SSD
Patriot Pyro 60GB SSD (for games)


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedo*
> 
> @ toyz72, thank you for your answer
> 
> on the website of AMD is that the guidelines for the A8 6500T Speed DDR3 1600, if I can use the rate in 1866
> 
> I understand that the APU better 2x4 GB but in 1600 or 1866?
> 
> http://www.amd.com/en-gb/products/processors/desktop/a-series-apu


i just did a build using that mobo, but with a 7850k. i used gskill sniper 1866 2x4. but i do see it says 1600 on that one...hmmm. i dont want to tell you to risk it, but i would still go with a 2x4 kit.

i would go here and post the question concerning the ram....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1214094/amd-apu-owners-club

heres a link for ya to look at...im guessing 1866 should work?
http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopAPUDetail.aspx?id=90


----------



## markus912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> Just built a node 304 for my girlfriend and she loves it.


Very nice, looks great. Thank you for pictures.


----------



## Mikey22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> hey booty.....what do you think of the thermalright fans? how do the 92mm fans seem to perform?
> 
> did you just relabel?


So would you say that they're quieter and pull more air than the stock 92mm fans?


----------



## Mikey22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey22*
> 
> So would you say that they're quieter and pull more air than the stock 92mm fans?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Nope, the 92mms are Thermalright 9225BWs from the new True Spirit 90M Rev.A. I was able to buy them separately for ~$9 each.
> 
> They idle just under 800RPM and are about as quiet as my old Gelid Silent 9s were. They feel like they pull a lot more air in through for front mesh though.


Sorry, I meant to quote you Booty Warrior


----------



## toyz72

if you need quite fans...why not try these? they are pwn,so will only ram up as needed. i use the 80mm noctua's and they do a great job.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608027

anything is going to pull more air then the stock fans, but nothing above 1000 rpm is going to be silent doing it, so pwn is what you might need.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey22*
> 
> Sorry, I meant to quote you Booty Warrior


Oh they definitely move a lot more air. I can't find any official stats on their static pressure, but I'd assume it's fairly high since these are intended to be heatsink fans. In practice, even at their lowest RPM they move more air in through the front mesh/filter than the stock fans, while matching their acoustics.

There's no rattle or motor noise.

Of course, at 2000 RPM they're less quiet, but under PWM control they never _have_ to spin up that high.


----------



## Mikey22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> if you need quite fans...why not try these? they are pwn,so will only ram up as needed. i use the 80mm noctua's and they do a great job.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608027
> 
> anything is going to pull more air then the stock fans, but nothing above 1000 rpm is going to be silent doing it, so pwn is what you might need.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Oh they definitely move a lot more air. I can't find any official stats on their static pressure, but I'd assume it's fairly high since these are intended to be heatsink fans. In practice, even at their lowest RPM they move more air in through the front mesh/filter than the stock fans, while matching their acoustics.
> 
> There's no rattle or motor noise.
> 
> Of course, at 2000 RPM they're less quiet, but under PWM control they never _have_ to spin up that high.


Thanks for the replies fellas.
I have no doubt that the Noctua fans are premium quality, but they come at a premium price and aesthetics are also important to me.
Are PWM fans really necessary if I have my fans plugged into the built in fan controller? I feel like not many members here use the built in Node 304 fan controller...


----------



## mbondPDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey22*
> 
> Thanks for the replies fellas.
> I have no doubt that the Noctua fans are premium quality, but they come at a premium price and aesthetics are also important to me.
> Are PWM fans really necessary if I have my fans plugged into the built in fan controller? I feel like not many members here use the built in Node 304 fan controller...


There's nothing wrong with using the built in fan controller and non PWM fans. I went with PWM simply because I'm lazy and don't want to deal with a fan controller when I need more airflow.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> There's nothing wrong with using the built in fan controller and non PWM fans. I went with PWM simply because I'm lazy and don't want to deal with a fan controller when I need more airflow.


Yup. Ultimately PWM fans will give you more precise control over their speed assuming you have the necessary headers on your mobo, and won't require actively flicking the switch at the back.

They're certainly not required. It is a nice bonus to have though.


----------



## speedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i just did a build using that mobo, but with a 7850k. i used gskill sniper 1866 2x4. but i do see it says 1600 on that one...hmmm. i dont want to tell you to risk it, but i would still go with a 2x4 kit.
> 
> i would go here and post the question concerning the ram....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1214094/amd-apu-owners-club
> 
> heres a link for ya to look at...im guessing 1866 should work?
> http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopAPUDetail.aspx?id=90


@toyz72 Thank you


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*


Added, welcome


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedo*
> 
> @toyz72 Thank you


anytime.....lots of members to help you out.


----------



## deadmau420

Looking to put the FINAL touches on my build, but I need some cooling / optimization suggestions.

CPU Cooler: H60
PushPull Fans for H60: GT-AP 1850
Replacement front 92mm Fans: Noctua 92mm NF-B9

I've read that H60 will cool better as intake, but if I did Intake push pull for the Node304, I'd end up with Intake from the back of the case (H60), and also intake from the 2 front noctua's 92mm.

Which option would be best for me and my Node?
(1) H60 Exhaust / Noctua's Intake
(2) H60 Intake / Noctua's Intake
(3) H60 Intake / Noctua's Exhaust


----------



## Peraklo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadmau420*
> 
> Looking to put the FINAL touches on my build, but I need some cooling / optimization suggestions.
> 
> CPU Cooler: H60
> PushPull Fans for H60: GT-AP 1850
> Replacement front 92mm Fans: Noctua 92mm NF-B9
> 
> I've read that H60 will cool better as intake, but if I did Intake push pull for the Node304, I'd end up with Intake from the back of the case (H60), and also intake from the 2 front noctua's 92mm.
> 
> Which option would be best for me and my Node?
> (1) H60 Exhaust / Noctua's Intake
> (2) H60 Intake / Noctua's Intake
> (3) H60 Intake / Noctua's Exhaust


do you realy need PushPull? From what i have read, you can MAYBE gain a few degrees...

I would say option 1 with just the one H60 fan...


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peraklo*
> 
> do you realy need PushPull? From what i have read, you can MAYBE gain a few degrees...
> 
> I would say option 1 with just the one H60 fan...


He's not talking about push/pull. He's asking about airflow setup. Personally, I think you'd be better trying the H60 as exhaust since the front fans don't move all that much air in or out. I'd test both ways though to see which results in better performance.


----------



## deadmau420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peraklo*
> 
> do you realy need PushPull? From what i have read, you can MAYBE gain a few degrees...
> 
> I would say option 1 with just the one H60 fan...


did you mod your node304? i see a slim slot loading drive in your sig..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> He's not talking about push/pull. He's asking about airflow setup. Personally, I think you'd be better trying the H60 as exhaust since the front fans don't move all that much air in or out. I'd test both ways though to see which results in better performance.


Thanks, and yes I am talking about air flow direction more than push pull, i dont mind running a single or double. I'll give it a shot thanks again.


----------



## mbondPDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadmau420*
> 
> did you mod your node304? i see a slim slot loading drive in your sig..
> Thanks, and yes I am talking about air flow direction more than push pull, i dont mind running a single or double. I'll give it a shot thanks again.


What kind of cooler do you have on your video card? I'd imagine with ACX you would want to have the h60 as intake so it isn't sucking in the video card's hot air. If it's a blower I don't imagine it would matter as much. Play around with it and let us know what works best for you.


----------



## Peraklo

I know je is not talking about it, it was just my remark as a user who also uses AIO watercooler.

As for the ODD, no mod here. It is an external drive, sitting on top of my Node. But since i load it like once every few months, i think it is going into the drawer with all the rest of the backup stuff (i.e. USB floppy







).


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadmau420*
> 
> I've read that H60 will cool better as intake, but if I did Intake push pull for the Node304, I'd end up with Intake from the back of the case (H60), and also intake from the 2 front noctua's 92mm.
> 
> Which option would be best for me and my Node?
> (1) H60 Exhaust / Noctua's Intake
> (2) H60 Intake / Noctua's Intake
> (3) H60 Intake / Noctua's Exhaust


Intake using an AiO will give better temps for the CPU cooling but will dump warm air into the case air. If the case had more air flow then it would be okay, as it stands with this design I would say use it as an exhaust with the dual 92mm as the intake.

As for the use of a Push/Pull do not do it. I have found that with the Push/Pull the whole assembly blocks air flow to the power systems on the board and have seen a total system temp increase due to it. Unless you are going to push the overclock the single fan exhaust will be more than enough.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Intake using an AiO will give better temps for the CPU cooling but will dump warm air into the case air. If the case had more air flow then it would be okay, as it stands with this design I would say use it as an exhaust with the dual 92mm as the intake.
> 
> As for the use of a Push/Pull do not do it. I have found that with the Push/Pull the whole assembly blocks air flow to the power systems on the board and have seen a total system temp increase due to it. Unless you are going to push the overclock the single fan exhaust will be more than enough.


i've also thought that the front fans could never keep up with a push pull. i might do some experiments over the week end.


----------



## deadmau420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peraklo*
> 
> I know je is not talking about it, it was just my remark as a user who also uses AIO watercooler.
> 
> As for the ODD, no mod here. It is an external drive, sitting on top of my Node. But since i load it like once every few months, i think it is going into the drawer with all the rest of the backup stuff (i.e. USB floppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Ahhh, that makes sense now, cause i saw it listed in the sig haha.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> What kind of cooler do you have on your video card? I'd imagine with ACX you would want to have the h60 as intake so it isn't sucking in the video card's hot air. If it's a blower I don't imagine it would matter as much. Play around with it and let us know what works best for you.


This makes me rather uneasy, as I don't have the ACX, but the Superclocked version has a similar but reference open fan design. I'm going to think about setting the H60 as Intake, and reversing the front fans to be exhaust, but the stock ones are not powerful enough I think. Maybe the Noctua 92mm will pull enough air for exhaust, but I'm skeptical here, as there is a filter it has to work through.

If I do go this route, I'll need a filter over the H60's fans otherwise, because they'd be intake gonna bring in a lot of dust. I will however be left with a positive pressure environment, so any crack and spaces that air could get through will naturally be blowing out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i've also thought that the front fans could never keep up with a push pull. i might do some experiments over the week end.


Right, I think the same, and the front fans are filtered, doubt it could keep up. We'll see.


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadmau420*
> 
> This makes me rather uneasy, as I don't have the ACX, but the Superclocked version has a similar but reference open fan design. I'm going to think about setting the H60 as Intake, and reversing the front fans to be exhaust, but the stock ones are not powerful enough I think. Maybe the Noctua 92mm will pull enough air for exhaust, but I'm skeptical here, as there is a filter it has to work through.


Like I said before, I'm interested in what you find.

Personal experience is that the front fans can't move much air because of location and the closed front panel design. I upgraded the 92mm fans to Noctuas and am pretty sure that was a waste as I've seen no measurable change in temperatures. One of the reasons I decided on air or my CPU cooler is to help the general air flow in the case. My GPU pulls in air through the side vent and dumps it into the case. The CPU cooler fan and exhaust fan push that back out of the case. The CPU and GPU normalize to the same temperature under load. The front fans can be completely disconnected and temperatures might go up 1C.

Yes, the CPU cooler will be more effective if you use it as intake, but if you have air being pulled in from the rear of the case by the CPU cooler and from the side of the case by the GPU fans I'd expect your overall temperatures to increase. I suggest testing both ways and being open to either switching to a blower style GPU or considering a good air CPU cooler instead of the H60.


----------



## Peppe909

Hi Guys,

im new here and need to know if everything i will buy or i own will fit into an Node 304 Case...

I own:

PSU - Seasonic g550w

Want to buy:

Mainboard - ASUS H87I-PLUS (C2) - i wont overclock, so therefor H, i do not need any onboard wifi or bluetooth power-suckers








CPU - INTEL Core I7-4770S
Memory - Corsair Vengeance LowProfile (2x8) 16GB
HDD - SSD 840 EVO Desktop Kit 250GB - i dont know exactly if i need the desktop kit or if it can be installed as bare ssd drive into the case??
HDD - some 1TB and 2TB 3,5''hard drives

CPU Fan - NOCTUA NH-U12S

I do not need any GPU (using onboard) as this will be mainly used as a HTPC, DAW and streaming machine (and sometimes to play Civ5)...For gaming im using my xbox... In the PCI slot there will be used an audio card M-Audio Audiophile 192 which is not too long. I will use an external bay for my optical drive.

Sorry for my english.
Thanks
Peppe


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppe909*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> im new here and need to know if everything i will buy or i own will fit into an Node 304 Case...
> 
> I own:
> 
> PSU - Seasonic g550w
> 
> Want to buy:
> 
> Mainboard - ASUS H87I-PLUS (C2) - i wont overclock, so therefor H, i do not need any onboard wifi or bluetooth power-suckers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU - INTEL Core I7-4770S
> Memory - Corsair Vengeance LowProfile (2x8) 16GB
> HDD - SSD 840 EVO Desktop Kit 250GB - i dont know exactly if i need the desktop kit or if it can be installed as bare ssd drive into the case??
> HDD - some 1TB and 2TB 3,5''hard drives
> 
> CPU Fan - NOCTUA NH-U12S
> 
> I do not need any GPU (using onboard) as this will be mainly used as a HTPC, DAW and streaming machine (and sometimes to play Civ5)...For gaming im using my xbox... In the PCI slot there will be used an audio card M-Audio Audiophile 192 which is not too long. I will use an external bay for my optical drive.
> 
> Sorry for my english.
> Thanks
> Peppe


looks fine to me,but there are some areas you could save some money. noctua is a great cooler,but theres cheaper for your needs. i also think an amd apu build would be better suited for steaming and light gaming.....thats just my opinion


----------



## Mikey22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppe909*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> im new here and need to know if everything i will buy or i own will fit into an Node 304 Case...
> 
> I own:
> 
> PSU - Seasonic g550w
> 
> Want to buy:
> 
> Mainboard - ASUS H87I-PLUS (C2) - i wont overclock, so therefor H, i do not need any onboard wifi or bluetooth power-suckers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU - INTEL Core I7-4770S
> Memory - Corsair Vengeance LowProfile (2x8) 16GB
> HDD - SSD 840 EVO Desktop Kit 250GB - i dont know exactly if i need the desktop kit or if it can be installed as bare ssd drive into the case??
> HDD - some 1TB and 2TB 3,5''hard drives
> 
> CPU Fan - NOCTUA NH-U12S
> 
> I do not need any GPU (using onboard) as this will be mainly used as a HTPC, DAW and streaming machine (and sometimes to play Civ5)...For gaming im using my xbox... In the PCI slot there will be used an audio card M-Audio Audiophile 192 which is not too long. I will use an external bay for my optical drive.
> 
> Sorry for my english.
> Thanks
> Peppe


SSD can mount into the fractal brackets just fine without the desktop kit.
The post above me has some good points about saving money on a HTPC computer. i7, although S version, is a bit overkill for an HTPC and light gaming.
Everything else looks good though. Good luck

EDIT: Didn''t notice that you were using this comp for DAW. In that case I retract my statement above about the i7.


----------



## Dyaems

I think a 4570s should be good enough for your needs


----------



## Anusha

Anyone here who put a silver arrow SB-E extreme cooler in this little thing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dyaems

i think someone tried it in here http://www.overclock.net/t/1325744/build-log-node-304-silver-arrow/0_100

forgot the exact size of the SB-E, but it will most likely fit if you're using an asus board which as a CPU socket located at the middle.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Anyone here who put a silver arrow SB-E extreme cooler in this little thing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Silver Arrow shouldn't be any wider than my True Spirit 140 Power, no? Mine fits with room to spare.


----------



## Peppe909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> looks fine to me,but there are some areas you could save some money. noctua is a great cooler,but theres cheaper for your needs. i also think an amd apu build would be better suited for steaming and light gaming.....thats just my opinion


thanks, it seems to be cheaper overall with the AMD thing but how about the power consumption? which one cooler would you recommend? and which one would fit with the asus h87i? especially not for OCing the CPU and quiet as much as possible...


----------



## Peppe909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I think a 4570s should be good enough for your needs


thanks, i will probably go with the i5 4670s and spend some bucks for other HW


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> The Silver Arrow shouldn't be any wider than my True Spirit 140 Power, no? Mine fits with room to spare.


it's not wider. it's longer. i was thinking of getting the z87i-pro. maybe i should wait for the z97i-pro since they z97 boards are just around the corner. i guess i will have to use just one fan on the cooler and use the other fan as the case fan. not sure if i would be able to fit a TY-143 on the back of the case though.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> The Silver Arrow shouldn't be any wider than my True Spirit 140 Power, no? Mine fits with room to spare.


So you confirm that the ts140 (p) is compatible with this case? I would like to change my good old hr02 in order to install a 25mm wide fan in the back instead of my noisy slipstream slim.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> So you confirm that the ts140 (p) is compatible with this case? I would like to change my good old hr02 in order to install a 25mm wide fan in the back instead of my noisy slipstream slim.


Yessir!


Spoiler: Pics























The only 2 things to take note of: the TS140 with fan will only allow you to install 1 HD cage, opposite the graphic card (I opted not to use any, so no issue there for me), and low profile ram is a must. With the fins taken off of my Tridents, the TY-147 sits _right_ on top of the first dimm.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Yessir!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only 2 things to take note of: the TS140 with fan will only allow you to install 1 HD cage, opposite the graphic card (I opted not to use any, so no issue there for me), and low profile ram is a must. With the fins taken off of my Tridents, the TY-147 sits _right_ on top of the first dimm.


Ok thanks!

I'm not using any hdd cages so I removed them all as well as the top retainment metal bar. I have a couple of GSkill Ares so everything should be fine on the RAM side too.

Nice build btw


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppe909*
> 
> thanks, i will probably go with the i5 4670s and spend some bucks for other HW


I guess it really depends how heavily you will use your system as a DAW. I cannot claim to be a pro with any audio program besides what you would find in Adobe's CS and Audacity







, but it appears that most of your high-end DAW-type programs make full use of hyper-threading. Here is a link to a blurb regarding DAWBench.

That said, you may want to look into a i7-4770 if you are doing some serious production work. The Xeon equivalent that lacks Intel's IGP (which you will be using), the E3-1230 V3, is listed with an MSRP $62 less than the i7-4770. It _could_ be cheaper in your area. For that $62, in addition to the IGP, you lose about 3% of your clock speed and 5% of the turbo and get ECC support which will likely go unused. The Xeon E3-1245 V3 is still listed as $25 less than the i7-4770, and does have the same IGP and only lacks 0.1 GHz on turbo. Again, it _could_ be cheaper in your area. With your requirement for the IGP, I would just go with the i7-4770 or i5 4670/Kaveri route if DAW-use is not excessive.

As to going for 65W -S version CPUs, the Node has plenty of cooling capacity and you would be hard pressed to quantify the difference in noise levels given a proper CPU cooler with 84W and 65W CPUs at full load. You can get silence or near-silence even with 130W processors given the right cooling setup; 84W is nothing. The single and dual core turbo speeds of the -S versions are identical to the non -S versions, but the "rendering" speeds for all four cores are about 9% lower on average. The -S versions are usually just a few dollars less than their non -S counterparts. The price/performance of the -S models at full load are less that the non -S models.

The -S versions are really just meant to honor the 65W TDP and are binned and clocked accordingly. The 65W TDP is useful for OEMs who are building the system with heat-sinks that are at most capable of dissipating 65W, or to hit power targets for the use of a certain power supply. A 65W -S model will never overwhelm the 65W heat-sink under any operating scenario. You do not have this wattage restriction with the Node 304. The performance/watt of the -S models at full load is higher that the non -S models.

Under light use (1 to 2 threads) the power requirements of the -S and non -S models will be almost identical, with the slight nod towards the -S model due to binning. However, the difference with your power bill with be insignificant, at best. In my opinion, the benefits the -S models bring are lost or negated when using the Node 304. That extra four-core speed never hurt anybody besides those using wimpy heat-sinks and power supplies.









*P.S.* I had a first-gen Corsair H60 AIO on my Asus H87i; everything fit with no problems. Silence was achieved with a combination of a better fan (old NF-P12 on exhaust), Q-Fan control set to "Silent" in the BIOS, and using fan control software. The GPU was always noisier than the CPU fan. You should be able to tune any half-way decent 120mm air cooler to subjective silence even under load with an i7-4770 and still stay well below the Haswell 90C+ danger zone.

Good luck!


----------



## Anusha

Is there any way you can mouse two hard drives and a SSD in the Node 304 without using the HDD cages?

I'm planning to put the following stuff in the Node 304. Does anyone see any incompatibilities?

CPU: *Core i7 4770K*
CPU Cooler: *Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme* (will be using pull-pull or just a pull in the middle and replacing rear exhaust fan with the 2nd fan on the Silver Arrow if the shape permits)
Motherboard: *Asus Z97i-Pro* (or whatever if will be called when it comes out - I have to change my Maximus VI Hero so I would wait for the new boards anyway)
RAM: *A-DATA XPG V2 8GBx2 DDR3-2400* (since I'm not planning to mount the front fan, I should be OK. In case it it doesn't fit, I would remove the heatsink of the RAM. Kitiguru review says that they can be removed)
Video Card: *Palit JetStream GTX 670 2GB* for now
PSU: *Corsair HX650 Gold* (have seen people use it with the Node 304 and long GPUs)
Hard Drives: *2x 3TB drives*
SSD: *Samsung 840 250GB*

If it doesn't fit, I will have to go for the Node 804 (when it is available here in Japan and that means I will have to buy a new CPU cooler as the Silver Arrow doesn't fit) OR the Prodigy.


----------



## craftyharlequin

*ADD ME*

After reading through this entire thread I finally went ahead with my first ever build. The process was fun, if a little frustrating at times. But I thoroughly enjoyed the whole experience, and loved building in the Node 304.

There is still some cable tidying to do, a storage drive to be added and I may have to change the cooler (the cables on the HD audio connector are very very close to the cpu heat sink not sure if this will prove to be a problem, has anyone else experience this compatibility issue?)

Unfortunately I forgot to take a photo but the SSD is mounted under the front fan filter using velcro, a great suggestion from one of the members here. (thanks)

The Seasonic G Series is a great suggestion and I had no compatibility issues at all. (Another great suggestion, thanks)

I have yet to stress the system at all but will hopefully get some temperatures and benchmark results up soon.

So here it is, my first effort:

CPU: i7 4770k
GPU: MSI R9 290X Gaming OC edition
PSU: Seasonic G Series 650w
MOBO: ASUS Maximus VI Impact
RAM: 16Gb Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866Mhz
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250gb
CPU COOLER: Noctua NH-L9i
CASE FANS: 2x Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM, 1x Nocuta NF-A14 PWM

Sorry for some of the photography, it got quite late towards the end of the build.


----------



## Peraklo

Oh man, i really REALLY dislike the colour of noctuas... But an awesome rig though...


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyharlequin*


Looks good, you are added.









I am curious to see how well that noctua keeps the cpu cool.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Looks good, you are added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious to see how well that noctua keeps the cpu cool.


It's a decent little cooler. But I wish noctua would release the 65mm version.


----------



## AaBoy

Hello I have a question. I will build my rig have all the parts figured out only the GPU. I don't know witch to buy the R9 290 or GTX 780 (non-reference). I read that they are wary similar and I can get the R9 290 about 50€ cheaper. But I don't know how is the noise and heat of the R9 290 mainly in the small case. Can someone give some advice?


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaBoy*
> 
> Hello I have a question. I will build my rig have all the parts figured out only the GPU. I don't know witch to buy the R9 290 or GTX 780 (non-reference). I read that they are wary similar and I can get the R9 290 about 50€ cheaper. But I don't know how is the noise and heat of the R9 290 mainly in the small case. Can someone give some advice?


As long as the R9 290 your are looking at uses a good aftermarket heat-sink, and not the unfathomably loud reference blower, your should be fine. Just be sure to get a decent low noise, high volume fan for the rear of the case in exhaust to keep the case/GPU cool and quiet(er).

The only R9 290 I would steer clear of is the Asus Direct CU II, as they effectively re-used the heatsink found on their GK110-die parts on the die of the R9 290. Because the Hawaii die is smaller than the GK110 (the GK 110 is more square too, Hawaii is a rectangle), two of the heat pipes on the re-purposed Direct CU II don't even contact the die. Here is reference to that bit; that whole review is pretty good. The Sapphire TRI-X OC is what you should be looking for for the best thermals and acoustics. The three-fan Gigabyte Windforce model is your second option if the TRI-X is not available.

The R9 290 typically pulls more watts in a similar load to that the GTX 780 (about 50W, give or take), given proper cooling and little to no thermal throttling. At the same, the R9 290 is considered the GTX 780's superior at stock clock frequencies. Once both are overclocked, the GTX 780 will pull ahead in the thermals and acoustics department, and will most likely tie or slightly outpace the R9 290 too at maximum attainable clock frequencies. The R9 290(X) has a much higher thermal output per mm², making them harder to cool, and most samples hit frequency/voltage walls around 1200 MHz.

If you are looking for a high performance/noise ratio that doesn't cost too much, I would stick with a stock clocked Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X.

P.S: What resolution monitor is this little powerhouse going to be attached to?


----------



## AaBoy

I will use a 1440p monitor.


----------



## kzyswd

deleted


----------



## kzyswd

Can I plug all 3 fans to the motherboard to control fan speed? If so, how long is the front 2 fan's cable?
Will I need some extension to connect to the fan port at the far side of the motherboard?


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftyharlequin*


Kinda curious why you chose the tiny Noctua cooler. Looks nice though!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzyswd*
> 
> Can I plug all 3 fans to the motherboard to control fan speed? If so, how long is the front 2 fan's cable?
> Will I need some extension to connect to the fan port at the far side of the motherboard?


The stock fans aren't PWM, so it depends on your mobo. If it supports fan voltage control, you may still be able to adjust them with your mobo. If not, you'll have to use the manual controller.

The front fans have long enough cables to plug anywhere IIRC. They're originally designed to be routed to the rear fan controller after all. That said, the stock fans are pretty weak, especially the 92mm fronts.


----------



## kzyswd

Finally all parts arrived.

Should I put on the heatsink before or after installing the motherboard? its the NH-U12P cooler. quite large.
Im assuming the gpu will go after.

Man, I haven't done any of these for quite a while. Im good as new(bie) in a bad way. A bit lost here


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzyswd*
> 
> Finally all parts arrived.
> 
> Should I put on the heatsink before or after installing the motherboard? its the NH-U12P cooler. quite large.
> Im assuming the gpu will go after.
> 
> Man, I haven't done any of these for quite a while. Im good as new(bie) in a bad way. A bit lost here


You should at least install the heatsink backplate before installing the mobo inside the case.

If I were you, I would probably install the whole heatsink as well. I have a huge thermalright hr02, I had no trouble installing the mobo inside the case with the heatsink already sitting on it.


----------



## kzyswd

Thanks. Ill do the same.


----------



## eatnooM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzyswd*
> 
> Can I plug all 3 fans to the motherboard to control fan speed? If so, how long is the front 2 fan's cable?
> Will I need some extension to connect to the fan port at the far side of the motherboard?


I didn't have any problems reaching the fan headers on the far side on my Z87I-Pro - there wasn't a lot of slack and I had to take a bit of a direct route, but that wasn't a problem as they don't have enough slack to potentially get in the way of anything.

-EDIT- And somebody already pointed this out! So yeah, echoing that


----------



## panoptitom

Hi guys, does anybody know whether a Vapor-X 290 would fit in this case? Dimensions are 305(L)X 114(W)X 47(H).

Lengthwise, it seems to theoretically squeeze in, but I'm a bit worried about the width and height... I don't want it pushing up against the side of the case. I'd be using a non-modular PSU as well, I'm not sure if that changes things.


----------



## Mopar63

You might have some width issues. The card is a bit more than a dual slot in width and the Node 304 is not forgiving of that extra space. There is however an option to consider, remove the filter from the Node and then use a Demciflex to cover the area for filtering. This will give a bit more room and helps open the air flow a bit.


----------



## radian

Here's my setup "*darklotus*" (prices in CAD):

*Components*

Fractal Design Node 304 - $74.99
ASUS H87I-PLUS - $107.99
Intel Core i5 4440 Quad Core 3.1GHz - $199.99
EVGA GeForce GTX 750 1GB - $134.99
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo - $29.79
Arctic Silver 5 - $9.99
Seasonic G Series SSR-450RM 450W modular - $84.99
Samsung 840 Evo 120GB - $98.02
Mushkin Enhanced Silverline Stiletto 8GB 2X4GB - $85.99
ASUS SDRW-08D2S-U Black External USB 2.0 Slim CD/DVD - $25.99
Microsoft Windows 8.1 64Bit - $98.79
Dell UltraSharp U2414H 24" IPS - $314.99 -> EXCELLENT screen btw, super-thin bezel
Cheap keyboard and mouse (upgrade soon) - $FREE!

*Build Quality*
Very impressed with the quality of the case. Fit and finish is great. Front panel of case is a think wrapped sheet of aluminum mounted on plastic. Very sturdy and looks great. Some reviewers have said the exterior is plastic. That is false.

*CPU Cooler*
The Cooler Master CPU cooler will fit with low profile RAM without moving the vertical position of the fan. Not terribly impressed with the mounting mechanism. The under-side mounting plate legs conflict with SMD chips. Be careful not to screw down the plate too tightly or you may damage these chips. There is a thin non-conductive membrane on the legs to avoid shorts. The top mounting bracket is a bit strange too. The metal brackets are beveled hence doesn't have a large contact area to hold down the heat sink plate. Strange.

*Operating System*
Windows 8.1 is working out pretty well too. Getting used to quirks of metro UI, but liking it better day by day. Lightning quick. Boots in ~10 seconds (unoptimized). Can't beat the price.

*Temperature and Noise*
Practically silent with case fans set to low speed. Temps at idle 28-30C (ambient around 25C I'd guess). Not sure about load quite yet. I didn't do a great job at applying the thermal paste, perhaps a bit too much. Might need to revisit this later.

*Case Fans*
I plan on upgrading the included case fans to PWM controlled fans down the road. The MOBO only has one chassis fan connector, so probably will use the existing fan controller set to highest speed (will supply 12V to the fans), then route the bundled three-fan PWM wire to the chassis fan PWM output for speed control. Will need to upgrade the connectors on the case fan controllers to accommodate for the 4 pin fans connectors. I'll save this fun for later.

*Anticipated Usage*
I'm not much of a gamer, but I think this setup will work fine for Diablo 3 (which is the only game I anticipate playing). I do quite a bit of development work (CAD and whatnot), so this will work out just fine. This will be primary workstation.

*Pictures*








Note: Motherboard peripheral panel (correct term??) does NOT fit.




Computer tucks away nicely behind monitor on a very small desk.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> It's a decent little cooler. But I wish noctua would release the 65mm version.


That looks like it would cool quite a bit better and still tucks away nicely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radian*


You are added, welcome


----------



## panoptitom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> You might have some width issues. The card is a bit more than a dual slot in width and the Node 304 is not forgiving of that extra space. There is however an option to consider, remove the filter from the Node and then use a Demciflex to cover the area for filtering. This will give a bit more room and helps open the air flow a bit.


Thanks! I think you're right about it probably not fitting. I see that someone else on here fit a 7990 in pretty snuggly, and I believe this card would be 9mm wider. I really like your idea of a custom filter, do you have any idea how much space that would open up?


----------



## Mopar63

There should be a post here in this thread some place where I actually said which filter to get from Demciflex.


----------



## AaBoy

Ok I will buy the GTX 780 but I can't deiced which too buy the MSI Gaming or EVGA Superclock ACX. The MSI is 20 cheaper and would I notice any deference between those two cards.


----------



## gdubc

I would say the extra 20 bucks would be worth it for the warranty, customer service and the ability to step up if you want to with evga. The 6gb models are on step up now too, I believe.


----------



## kzyswd

How is the front panel audio jack quality?

While connecting my headphone to the rear jack makes good sound, when I connect it to the front jack its like a $1 earphone sound.

Is it the motherboard or the Node?


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaBoy*
> 
> Ok I will buy the GTX 780 but I can't deiced which too buy the MSI Gaming or EVGA Superclock ACX. The MSI is 20 cheaper and would I notice any deference between those two cards.


They're both great, reputable companies. EVGA has really good customer service, and i personally like the looks of their coolers more. Also, EVGA sells backplates








My vote is EVGA, but you really won't see a meaningful difference one way or the other.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzyswd*
> 
> How is the front panel audio jack quality?
> 
> While connecting my headphone to the rear jack makes good sound, when I connect it to the front jack its like a $1 earphone sound.
> 
> Is it the motherboard or the Node?


its the node, you should notice that there is supposedly a fix (that did not work according to some users) if you browse the first page. i guess fractal pretty much never fixed the issue although they do attempted to fix it.


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzyswd*
> 
> How is the front panel audio jack quality?
> 
> While connecting my headphone to the rear jack makes good sound, when I connect it to the front jack its like a $1 earphone sound.
> 
> Is it the motherboard or the Node?


it is the node and there is a fix for that on the very first page and first post under tips/ tricks


----------



## kzyswd

I saw the fix but... will it void the warranty though


----------



## mbondPDX

Slight adjustments on my cable management and got an awesome deal on a t5i DSLR from Costco. Thought I'd play around with it a bit...


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## Mikey22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> Finally done!
> Here are some specs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chass*i|Fractal Design Node 304*|PSU*|Silverstone ST65F-G 650W|*MB*|ASUS Maximus VI Impact|*CPU*|Intel Core i5 4670K 3,4Ghz|*GPU*|EVGA Geforce GTX 780|*Memory*|G.Skill Ares 1600Mhz 2x8GB|*SSD*|Samsung EVO 120GB|*WC*|Swiftech Apogee HD|Magicool Silent 140mm|Magicool 2x92mm|Alphacool DC-LT|EK-FC780-Acetal|*Fans*|2x Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM|Noctua NF-A14 PWM


Awesome!! Crazy how you were able to fit everything in!
I'm actually planning on doing a custom water cooling build soon and will be departing with my node 304 when the time comes =/ There's just not enough radiator space.
But kudos to you! Must have been a fun project


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## kzyswd

wow so nice...
Mine became like a jungle


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*


Added really nice work. I would be curious to know the idle and load temps of everything.


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## .theMetal

Really nice temps. So is everything at stock clocks?

Also I think I had read that ST65F-G had a bit louder fan. I definitely can't hear my 55's fan, but I usually have a slight hum from my phanteks fans. Although this is idle we are talking about, once I ramp up a game the gpu is all I hear.


----------



## Boge

For the past 16 hours or so, all I've done is rack my brain over a Fractal node 304 build.

My current machine is:

[email protected] runs under 65c while gaming
Nvidia GTX 670
NZXT Vulcan
The rest doesn't really matter

I love this system. It runs cool and quiet. The handle on the case is a God send.

I go to friends' houses on the weekends, so portability is important. My current system works just fine for this. However, I'm building a new machine for my parents (gaming machine for grandkids), so I am thinking I could pitch this one I have off to them and build myself a 304 Node mini ITX system. Here is what I have together so far from my research:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3Bl0U

Overall after combos and discounts, the system is $1104

My real worry is overclocking, temperatures, and noise. I've not had much success with ASRock motherboards. They tend to have problems for me. Gigabyte has been great. However, that damn Mini ITX Gigabyte board has the CPU too close to the PCI-E slot, so a great cooler is an odd thing for that board.

I've looked up builds people have done with the 4670K and the Node, and most of their overclocks seem to reach the 80c mark. That bothers me. Along with hearing the 770s run kind of hot as well, I'm sure that won't help the temps in the system.

I'm just nervous of buyers remorse. Again, I love my current system. But if a Node would be what I hope it could be, I would love it even more. The case would be a LONG term thing too. I doubt I'd look to replace it for a very long time.


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## BigTakeover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> Slight adjustments on my cable management and got an awesome deal on a t5i DSLR from Costco. Thought I'd play around with it a bit...


SSD in the front compartment? I think I'll run mine like that when I start my node build.


----------



## Mikey22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boge*
> 
> For the past 16 hours or so, all I've done is rack my brain over a Fractal node 304 build.
> 
> My current machine is:
> 
> [email protected] runs under 65c while gaming
> Nvidia GTX 670
> NZXT Vulcan
> The rest doesn't really matter
> 
> I love this system. It runs cool and quiet. The handle on the case is a God send.
> 
> I go to friends' houses on the weekends, so portability is important. My current system works just fine for this. However, I'm building a new machine for my parents (gaming machine for grandkids), so I am thinking I could pitch this one I have off to them and build myself a 304 Node mini ITX system. Here is what I have together so far from my research:
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3Bl0U
> 
> Overall after combos and discounts, the system is $1104
> 
> My real worry is overclocking, temperatures, and noise. I've not had much success with ASRock motherboards. They tend to have problems for me. Gigabyte has been great. However, that damn Mini ITX Gigabyte board has the CPU too close to the PCI-E slot, so a great cooler is an odd thing for that board.
> 
> I've looked up builds people have done with the 4670K and the Node, and most of their overclocks seem to reach the 80c mark. That bothers me. Along with hearing the 770s run kind of hot as well, I'm sure that won't help the temps in the system.
> 
> I'm just nervous of buyers remorse. Again, I love my current system. But if a Node would be what I hope it could be, I would love it even more. The case would be a LONG term thing too. I doubt I'd look to replace it for a very long time.


IMHO, i absolutely love my node, not for its overclocking, temps, and noise, but for its small form factor and just how awesome it looks. Yes you can fit a monster gaming machine in it and get decent results, but if those things are a high priority for you, I would look else where.

1. Overclocking/Temps - I'm running a 4670k w/ a Zalman CNPS12X Air cooler overclocked to 4.2Ghz at 1.16V (sometimes 4.4Ghz at 1.21V). Real World usage like when I play BF4 at Ultra Settings 1080p, My temps do max out around 70-73c. My 7950 is overclocked to 975Mhz with 1400 memory speed, enough to get my fps in Ultra 1080p BF4 to average above 60fps. Temps max out 80c. Now I would say these are safe temps, but I do wish they were lower; everyone has their own preference and own comfort level with temps.

2. Noise - During Idle, the loudest thing in my case is my PSU and not far behind my CPU Cooler. I have a Silverstone Strider Plus 500W Bronze. It's a great PSU that fits very nicely and has modular cabling, but it's not as quiet as I would like. When I have my window open in my room, It's about the same noise level as the ambient noise outside, or the same noise level as my room floor fan on low. Some would say thats relatively quiet, and I am probably nitpicking, but when those things are closed and turned off, I can clearly hear my computer from 5ft away, granted I have a small room and my case is on top of my desk. My Zalman CNPS12X I'd say is a great cpu cooler, if you can fit it in the case. I had to shave a little bit of the stock exhaust fan housing (the bottom lip of the square housing) to get it to fit. Now If i take the cpu cooler out of the case, it's actually pretty quiet thanks to the triple fan low rpm. But when it's inside my case, the case is just so small and components are too close to each other, that I believe it's the air trying to travel around wires/components and through the cooler heatsink is what is making it noisier.

This is just my opinion on my personal rig, and I'm sure others have setups that are better. Maybe people with Noctua cooler and all Noctua fans will have better temps and noise level, but I thought I would share my experience. Cheers!


----------



## mbondPDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigTakeover*
> 
> SSD in the front compartment? I think I'll run mine like that when I start my node build.


Yeah I have it velcroed to the front of the case. It really opens up the case for airflow and looks a lot cleaner IMO.


----------



## 7slinger

been thinking about a node build for a while now, looking for some opinions from people that have already been down the path...

this will basically be a media player, no gaming. no overclocking either. gonna try to make it as quiet as possible. thinking air vs. water cooled

I'm a bit out of date with the current chips and MBs, I'm thinking an i3 would be more than plenty, but I like to overbuild a bit I guess...not sure what chipset on the mainboard to go for though, or what MB in general...the computer will be hardwired, so don't need wifi, all media will be streamed so don't need anything more than 1 SSD I'm thinking. prolly don't need super fast RAM either. when people mention CPU placement on the board, what exactly is ideal for it to be in this case? I'm wondering if I can even get away with onboard graphics? Would like to PWM the fans, I want to make sure the MB supports 3 or ideally 4 PWM headers. I've had good luck with gigabyte boards, have not had good luck with asus products in general, but am willing to entertain any suggestions.

seems like people like the replacement noctua fans for the front 92mm fans? for the cooler I was thinking something decent performing and affordable like a cooler master 212 evo?

gonna do a samsung SSD I'm pretty sure.

can someone link to the seasonic power supply that lots of people have good luck with? G series I think?

thanks for any advice opinions anybody can give.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7slinger*
> 
> been thinking about a node build for a while now, looking for some opinions from people that have already been down the path...
> 
> this will basically be a media player, no gaming. no overclocking either. gonna try to make it as quiet as possible. thinking air vs. water cooled
> 
> I'm a bit out of date with the current chips and MBs, I'm thinking an i3 would be more than plenty, but I like to overbuild a bit I guess...not sure what chipset on the mainboard to go for though, or what MB in general...the computer will be hardwired, so don't need wifi, all media will be streamed so don't need anything more than 1 SSD I'm thinking. prolly don't need super fast RAM either. when people mention CPU placement on the board, what exactly is ideal for it to be in this case? I'm wondering if I can even get away with onboard graphics? Would like to PWM the fans, I want to make sure the MB supports 3 or ideally 4 PWM headers. I've had good luck with gigabyte boards, have not had good luck with asus products in general, but am willing to entertain any suggestions.
> 
> seems like people like the replacement noctua fans for the front 92mm fans? for the cooler I was thinking something decent performing and affordable like a cooler master 212 evo?
> 
> gonna do a samsung SSD I'm pretty sure.
> 
> can someone link to the seasonic power supply that lots of people have good luck with? G series I think?
> 
> thanks for any advice opinions anybody can give.


I use Samsung SSD's in my node and i cant fault the performance. I also use Noctua 92mm fans in the front and they are slightly louder than the fractal fans but pull way more air through, although if i did it again i wouldnt use the slim fans, but the straight B9 fans, as they are quieter (tbh if youre not gaming or doing intensive tasks you wont benfit a lot from replacing the fans as they are very quiet stock. an i3 with a B85 board would be more than adequate for your needs. i use a Haswell Pentium G3xxx in my htpc and it can be used very well for gaming/processing tasks (however i use discreet graphics). Asrock do really good value mobo's with good features for reasonable prices, and their socket placement will allow you to use the CM 212 Evo easily.


----------



## someguy420

Thanks for your help guys
I finished my Node 304 build for now.

I am deciding on buying a GTX 770 or a 780... Most likely the 770.

Here are my specs

Node 304
i7-4770K
H80i liquid cooler
Maximus Impact VI (This mobo is awesome!)
16GB G.Skill DDR3 PC3-19200 2400MHz CL10 (10-12-12-31)
Silverstone ST65F-G 650 watt
Silverstone short Flat Cable Kit PP05-E
Crucial SSD
NO VIDEO CARD YET!

Here are my pics! I have lots of room thanks to the 650w silverstone power supply and the PP05-E short cable kit!.


----------



## REXgbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> The stock fans aren't PWM, so it depends on your mobo. If it supports fan voltage control, you may still be able to adjust them with your mobo. If not, you'll have to use the manual controller.


I have looked on MBs an found a difference in the 4-pin fan contact on the MB. Do you, or anyone else, know this means?
Gigabyte
MSI


----------



## Director9

ADD ME , please









Built myself a white Node304 system.

Samsung 250GB 840 Evo
Fractal Design Node 304
Intel Core i5-4670
ASUS Z87I-Pro
Corsair RM450
Scythe Mugen 4
Crucial 8GB DDR3 PC3-12800 (Ballistic VLP)

I need some fancable extensions to cleanly put away the frontfancables. The cables that came with the PSU are also too long, the place where a GPU would sit is completely filled with the excess cables, but gives a nice full clearance for the CPU fan. Furthermore, the USB3 internal header on the board just sits slightly beneath the cooler, the stug USB3 cable from the case needs to be bended away a bit.


----------



## KayDee

How do people run their fans? Always on one particular setting or are you messing with that switch all the time?

I'm probably stressing about nothing but read on if you will!

In my current set up in a Cooler Master 120 I'm running 2 120mm fans via a splitter on a PWM motherboard header and the other header (cpu) is used for the stock intel cooler. I love PWM as I can just forget about it and it'll do it's thang.

Considering going for the 304 so I can throw in an AIO however I'm a bit worried that after I use up both headers for the AIO (one for the fan and the other for the power) I'll have to run the two 92mm fans from node fan switch which won't of course be dynamic - I'll have to leave it on one setting all the time or remember to change it!


----------



## Dyaems

I always run the 92mm fans at high speed, I don't really hear it anyway. And I personally think those two stock 92mm fans are there just to cool the hard drive.


----------



## Ism

Hi all, I recently got my tax returns back and I thought what better place to spend it than on a new mITX rig. After a week of researching and comparing what fit my needs I came up with this list of parts.

My question to you all now is two fold.

Does this build synergy well in terms of space, temp and airflow? And if not, what would you recommend.

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VI Impact Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB DirectCU II Video Card
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan x 1 (mounted on h80i)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-B9-1600 37.8 CFM 92mm Fan x 2

As you can see from my old rig, I am severely due for an upgrade.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ism*
> 
> Hi all, I recently got my tax returns back and I thought what better place to spend it than on a new mITX rig. After a week of researching and comparing what fit my needs I came up with this list of parts.
> 
> My question to you all now is two fold.
> 
> Does this build synergy well in terms of space, temp and airflow? And if not, what would you recommend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> *Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VI Impact Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> *Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB DirectCU II Video Card
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan x 1 (mounted on h80i)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-B9-1600 37.8 CFM 92mm Fan x 2
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from my old rig, I am severely due for an upgrade.


I don't think theres anything wrong with your list, they are great actually, with the exception of the F12 install on an H80i. Maybe others can chime with that for you.


----------



## Ism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I don't think theres anything wrong with your list, they are great actually, with the exception of the F12 install on an H80i. Maybe others can chime with that for you.


Awesome! Great to hear my research didn't go to waste haha! When you are referring to the F12's on the h80i do you mean that there are better "radiator" fan options like the gentle typhoon ap-15?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *someguy420*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Director9*


You guys are added, welcome


----------



## nowai

Hey guys, here's my new system:

Fractal Design Node 304
ASRock B85m-ITX
Intel Core i5 4570 4x 3.20GHz
be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim
PowerColor Radeon R9 270X PCS+
2x 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
240GB Crucial M500
be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












The last pic shows the space between the GPU backplate and Mainboard Audio Output.

I replaced the back fan with a be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM and the two front fans with be quiet! Shadow Wings 92mm, but haven't done pics yet.

I am not 100% satisfied with the overall noise level. The GPU is the loudest component in idle (fans don't go under 20%), but all reviews i read said this GPU would be "silent proof" (especially in idle), so i think i am the problem here.


----------



## Pablorawr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowai*
> 
> Hey guys, here's my new system:
> 
> Fractal Design Node 304
> ASRock B85m-ITX
> Intel Core i5 4570 4x 3.20GHz
> be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim
> PowerColor Radeon R9 270X PCS+
> 2x 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
> 240GB Crucial M500
> be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last pic shows the space between the GPU backplate and Mainboard Audio Output.
> 
> I replaced the back fan with a be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM and the two front fans with be quiet! Shadow Wings 92mm, but haven't done pics yet.
> 
> I am not 100% satisfied with the overall noise level. The GPU is the loudest component in idle (fans don't go under 20%), but all reviews i read said this GPU would be "silent proof" (especially in idle), so i think i am the problem here.


Great idea to put an SSD in the front panel! Solid cable management overall, really clean. Nice job!


----------



## REXgbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablorawr*
> 
> Great idea to put an SSD in the front panel! Solid cable management overall, really clean. Nice job!


Do not the airflow get restricted to the front fans?


----------



## REXgbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowai*
> 
> Hey guys, here's my new system:
> 
> Fractal Design Node 304
> ASRock B85m-ITX
> Intel Core i5 4570 4x 3.20GHz
> be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim
> PowerColor Radeon R9 270X PCS+
> 2x 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
> 240GB Crucial M500
> be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last pic shows the space between the GPU backplate and Mainboard Audio Output.
> 
> I replaced the back fan with a be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM and the two front fans with be quiet! Shadow Wings 92mm, but haven't done pics yet.
> 
> I am not 100% satisfied with the overall noise level. The GPU is the loudest component in idle (fans don't go under 20%), but all reviews i read said this GPU would be "silent proof" (especially in idle), so i think i am the problem here.


Yes a really nice build. Would have been perfect if it had been white.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ism*
> 
> Awesome! Great to hear my research didn't go to waste haha! When you are referring to the F12's on the h80i do you mean that there are better "radiator" fan options like the gentle typhoon ap-15?


Sorry for late reply, did not use the computer for a few days.

I think the F12 is good if the radiator only has a low FPI (not sure what the exact term, so i used the term on heatsinks xD), and I think the H80i has a high FPI.

Although I never tried the F12 and H80i combo, I think you're better off going with the F12 to match your fan colors, since it is probably not "night and day" difference between the F12 and AP15 temperature-wise.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowai*
> 
> Hey guys, here's my new system:
> 
> Fractal Design Node 304
> ASRock B85m-ITX
> Intel Core i5 4570 4x 3.20GHz
> be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim
> PowerColor Radeon R9 270X PCS+
> 2x 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
> 240GB Crucial M500
> be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last pic shows the space between the GPU backplate and Mainboard Audio Output.
> 
> I replaced the back fan with a be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM and the two front fans with be quiet! Shadow Wings 92mm, but haven't done pics yet.
> 
> I am not 100% satisfied with the overall noise level. The GPU is the loudest component in idle (fans don't go under 20%), but all reviews i read said this GPU would be "silent proof" (especially in idle), so i think i am the problem here.


Lovely.

Lucky for you guys who can buy Be Quiet! Fans for cheaps. I need to spend around $80 for just two 92mm Silent Wings 2 (or even Pure Wings) shipped to my country, so whenever I see those fans, I get sad


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowai*


Very nice, you are added


----------



## nowai

One more time with the be quiet! fans:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablorawr*
> 
> Great idea to put an SSD in the front panel! Solid cable management overall, really clean. Nice job!


Actually I got the idea from this thread!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REXgbg*
> 
> Do not the airflow get restricted to the front fans?


I wondered the same thing; but my temps are ok so i really don't care.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REXgbg*
> 
> Yes a really nice build. Would have been perfect if it had been white.


NO WAY!!!!!111
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Lovely.
> 
> Lucky for you guys who can buy Be Quiet! Fans for cheaps. I need to spend around $80 for just two 92mm Silent Wings 2 (or even Pure Wings) shipped to my country, so whenever I see those fans, I get sad


Don't klick the spoiler!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Very nice, you are added


Thank you!


----------



## joeh4384

Hi, i wanted to share my node 304 build. Overall, I like the case a lot. It was slightly a pain in the ass with the GPU and PSU cables.

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3DEZA
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3DEZA/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3DEZA/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Micro Center)
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($31.99 @ Mwave)
Motherboard: ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($109.00)
Memory: Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($0.00)
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($0.00)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card ($100.00)
Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($89.99 @ NCIX US)
Power Supply: Silverstone Strider Plus 500W 80+ Bronze Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($68.71 @ NCIX US)
Total: $589.68
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-05-12 13:05 EDT-0400)

Pictures are here.



http://imgur.com/cTPPe


https://pcpartpicker.com/b/Q61


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Hi, i wanted to share my node 304 build. Overall, I like the case a lot. It was slightly a pain in the ass with the GPU and PSU cables.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3DEZA
> Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3DEZA/by_merchant/
> Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3DEZA/benchmarks/
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Micro Center)
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($31.99 @ Mwave)
> Motherboard: ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($109.00)
> Memory: Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($0.00)
> Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($0.00)
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card ($100.00)
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($89.99 @ NCIX US)
> Power Supply: Silverstone Strider Plus 500W 80+ Bronze Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($68.71 @ NCIX US)
> Total: $589.68
> (Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
> (Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-05-12 13:05 EDT-0400)
> Pictures are here.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/cTPPe
> 
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/b/Q61


Sucks to see how those parts are that cheap when you order from those shops there.
Comparing those prices versus our local pricing here, I get really jealous.

Anyway, Nice build man! Happy with temps?


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## joeh4384

So far the temps are great. CPU idles at 30 load around 55 and GPU idles at 31 and havent really fully blasted it yet. I do like living near a microcenter for their cpu/mobo bundles.


----------



## Agalpaf

Could anyone tell me if these parts would fit in the 304 ?

Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler, MSI GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB TWIN FROZR, Corsair Builder 430W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agalpaf*
> 
> Could anyone tell me if these parts would fit in the 304 ?
> 
> Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler, MSI GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB TWIN FROZR, Corsair Builder 430W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Let me throw you a question first which is the relevant info xD What is the motherboard? And I'm not really sure if CX430w fits with a big MSI GTX750ti, you might as well buy a Seasonic G450 if it is available in your area. Or lets wait for others to chime in about it.

I'm guessing youre going low-power rig? Why D14?


----------



## Agalpaf

Shoot, sorry. Mobo is a Asus Z87i Pro c2.
The D14 is because I'm canibalizing another build ^^


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agalpaf*
> 
> Shoot, sorry. Mobo is a Asus Z87i Pro c2.
> The D14 is because I'm canibalizing another build ^^


No worries, the D14 should fit without hitting the daughterboard, but you might not be able to mount a fan on the front heatsink I think?

I never owned a Z87i-pro though, I'm just basing it off the old pics that used Z77i-pro and Z87 Impact


----------



## deemy

Planning on placing my order for a Node 304 build today/tomorrow but I'm still a bit undecided regarding my PSU selection.
Trying to choose between Silverstone ST55F-G or Seasonic S12G-550. With Silverstone could get short cable kit and have a fair bit less headache from cable management, but from where I'm buying I would save +40€ when picking up Seasonic.

Any last minute recommendations for me?


----------



## bobsaget

The Seasonic G550 is much more silent so I'd go for it, especially if you can get it for cheaper than the Silverstone model.

Cable management in this case is not too difficult with some cable ties and a bit of thinking


----------



## RainyDog

Hello all! First post here. This is a brilliant thread and has been invaluable in encouraging me to go for my extreme iTX build of a Node 304, MSI R9 290 and overclocked 3770k. Really appreciate the contributions and resource you've all built, wouldn't have even entertained the idea that I could house my components in something like this until I came across the 304 and then in turn this thread.

I'm pretty sure I've got everything apart from perhaps the PSU sorted and ready to go now. My current PSU is a Seasonic M12II 520w bronze which is 140mm long but non-modular. Performance wise I'm perfectly happy with it, but does anyone in here also use one and can confirm that there's no issues other than maybe excess cabling? I'll replace it with a G-550w if push comes to shove but would obviously rather not unless the M12II is totally unworkable somehow&#8230;

Cheers.


----------



## deemy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> The Seasonic G550 is much more silent so I'd go for it, especially if you can get it for cheaper than the Silverstone model.
> 
> Cable management in this case is not too difficult with some cable ties and a bit of thinking


Cheers, that's what I basically hoped to hear regarding these two PSU's. Well then, my shopping list seems to be finalized:

*Case:* Fractal Node 304 White
*CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1230v3
*RAM:* 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
*Mobo:* Gigabyte H87N-WIFI
*GPU:* MSI 2048MB GeForce GTX 770 Twin Frozr
*Cooler:* Corsair Hydro H75
*Fans:* 2 x Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWR 92mm
*PSU:* Seasonic S12G-550
*SSD:* 250GB Samsung 840 Series Evo

Not entirely sure about extra fans - might go with Noctuas instead. I have only good experiences about Noctua fans, but I hear that Silent Wings are not that bad either. The price difference here is minimal, like 1-2€ per fan. Also might drop down to 8GB ram, it's not like I'd really need 16GB


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deemy*
> 
> Cheers, that's what I basically hoped to hear regarding these two PSU's. Well then, my shopping list seems to be finalized:
> 
> *Case:* Fractal Node 304 White
> *CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1230v3
> *RAM:* 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
> *Mobo:* Gigabyte H87N-WIFI
> *GPU:* MSI 2048MB GeForce GTX 770 Twin Frozr
> *Cooler:* Corsair Hydro H75
> *Fans:* 2 x Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWR 92mm
> *PSU:* Seasonic S12G-550
> *SSD:* 250GB Samsung 840 Series Evo
> 
> Not entirely sure about extra fans - might go with Noctuas instead. I have only good experiences about Noctua fans, but I hear that Silent Wings are not that bad either. The price difference here is minimal, like 1-2€ per fan. Also might drop down to 8GB ram, it's not like I'd really need 16GB


Careful with the be quiet fans, they are very effective and silent but have an odd mounting system. I was not able to put back the filter after installing my two bq silent wings USC 92mm.

Nevertheless I kept them since they are great and there is not so much dust inside the case after a few months of use.

You may want to take a look at the new noctua fans (the reduxx series if I remember correctly) as well.


----------



## Director9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> No worries, the D14 should fit without hitting the daughterboard, but you might not be able to mount a fan on the front heatsink I think?
> 
> I never owned a Z87i-pro though, I'm just basing it off the old pics that used Z77i-pro and Z87 Impact


If the dimensions I can find about the D14 are correct, that should have enough clearance, my build is Z87i-pro with a Mugen 4. Daughterboard has about 5-8mm clearance left. The D14 and the Mugen 4 have the same height where the lowest cooling fins start. The only thing I had to take care of is the mounting clips of the fans on the scythe, had to move them a bit up.


----------



## mbondPDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Director9*
> 
> If the dimensions I can find about the D14 are correct, that should have enough clearance, my build is Z87i-pro with a Mugen 4. Daughterboard has about 5-8mm clearance left. The D14 and the Mugen 4 have the same height where the lowest cooling fins start. The only thing I had to take care of is the mounting clips of the fans on the scythe, had to move them a bit up.


Noctua has a handy compatibility chart for anybody wondering about clearance too.


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RainyDog*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've got everything apart from perhaps the PSU sorted and ready to go now. My current PSU is a Seasonic M12II 520w bronze which is 140mm long but non-modular. Performance wise I'm perfectly happy with it, but does anyone in here also use one and can confirm that there's no issues other than maybe excess cabling? I'll replace it with a G-550w if push comes to shove but would obviously rather not unless the M12II is totally unworkable somehow&#8230;
> 
> Cheers.


I have a M12ll as well and it is no problem in this case. You can stuff the unused cables between the PSU and the GPU.


----------



## Anusha

Just to confirm. The Corsair HX650 Gold PSU which is 160mm long won't fit in this case with a long graphics card - say a R9 290x or GTX 780 Ti, right?

Edit: Never mind. Looks like it won't fit. I don'T want to take the chance anyways. Guess it is time to go for anther case then.


----------



## RainyDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AboutThreeFitty*
> 
> I have a M12ll as well and it is no problem in this case. You can stuff the unused cables between the PSU and the GPU.


Thanks AboutThreeFitty. I went ahead and splashed out on a G-550w anyway. Had to import from Amazon US as they're quite tricky to get hold of in the UK as it is and don't seem to be available anywhere over here at the moment.

Received my Node 304, Asus P8Z77-I and Noctua cooler and fans yesterday. Decided I didn't want to compromise on anything this time. Waiting for the weekend to build but very impressed by the appearance and feel of them all.

Is everyone using the rubber mountings for their Noctua case fans? Is it better to remove the rubber corners from the fans if so?

I'm also wanting to run the rear case fan from the same 4-pin MB fan socket as the CPU cooler fan via. the Noctua Y-splitter. Same with the 2 front fans as the Asus only has 2 fan sockets. Will I be alright doing this? All my Noctua's are PWM.


----------



## Director9

Been looking at moving the PSU up a bit, for easier fitting of a GPU card. However, the bottom fixture of the frontpanel sits in the way. For those who did remove the bracket to move the PSU, did you remove it completely or did you find another solution for it?


----------



## mbondPDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RainyDog*
> 
> Thanks AboutThreeFitty. I went ahead and splashed out on a G-550w anyway. Had to import from Amazon US as they're quite tricky to get hold of in the UK as it is and don't seem to be available anywhere over here at the moment.
> 
> Received my Node 304, Asus P8Z77-I and Noctua cooler and fans yesterday. Decided I didn't want to compromise on anything this time. Waiting for the weekend to build but very impressed by the appearance and feel of them all.
> 
> Is everyone using the rubber mountings for their Noctua case fans? Is it better to remove the rubber corners from the fans if so?
> 
> I'm also wanting to run the rear case fan from the same 4-pin MB fan socket as the CPU cooler fan via. the Noctua Y-splitter. Same with the 2 front fans as the Asus only has 2 fan sockets. Will I be alright doing this? All my Noctua's are PWM.


If you're looking to have all your PWM fans running off the CPU header then something like this would be perfect.


----------



## RainyDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> If you're looking to have all your PWM fans running off the CPU header then something like this would be perfect.


Cheers mbondPDX. I actually have a Gelid one of those knocking about somewhere but I recall it being a bit too long and dangly to be tidy inside the 304.

What I was wanting to do is use the 2-way PWM Y-splitters that come with Noctua fans to run the 2 front fans off the chassis fan header, and the rear fan plus CPU fan off the CPU header.


----------



## bobsaget

If you email to Noctua, they might send you one or two splitters for free if you told them you bought some of their products. It happened to me for a 3 to 2 pin fan converter (almost impossible to find in France). Great customer service


----------



## RainyDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> If you email to Noctua, they might send you one or two splitters for free if you told them you bought some of their products. It happened to me for a 3 to 2 pin fan converter (almost impossible to find in France). Great customer service


Well, I've got three as one each came with the Noctua PWM fans I've just bought to kit out my 304. I'm just wanting to be sure that I can use the splitters to run two fans (inc. CPU fan) off each of the two 4-pin headers on my MB and that they'll all be PWM controlled...


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## Lutfij

Hey there everyone,

I am looking towards getting a Fractal Node 304 in white to house my current system,

A10-6800K
ASRock FM2A85X-itx
Mushkin Blackline Ridgeback 996991 8GB kit @ 2133MHz
Crucial M4 128GB SSD
Toshiba 1TB 2.5" HDD
Thermaltake 450W PSU

yet deciding on a cooler so I've thought of coming to this community and ask;
What sort of cooler's can I cram inside this case? I'm looking forward to populating all the drive caddy's and only run off the iGPU until moving towards an Intel build.

Thank you all for taking the time to read through this


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Hey there everyone,
> 
> I am looking towards getting a Fractal Node 304 in white to house my current system,
> 
> A10-6800K
> ASRock FM2A85X-itx
> Mushkin Blackline Ridgeback 996991 8GB kit @ 2133MHz
> Crucial M4 128GB SSD
> Toshiba 1TB 2.5" HDD
> Thermaltake 450W PSU
> 
> yet deciding on a cooler so I've thought of coming to this community and ask;
> What sort of cooler's can I cram inside this case? I'm looking forward to populating all the drive caddy's and only run off the iGPU until moving towards an Intel build.
> 
> Thank you all for taking the time to read through this


Coolermaster 212 EVO or similar. Quiet and fantastic cooling with compatibility for future builds for next to no cost.


----------



## BaK2BaK

Hi guys,

I have to build a backup machine here at work.
Basically it will stay in sync with our database server so that we could regularly make backups on USB HDDs, in order to bring them safe elsewhere.

As I appreciate ITX form factor, I am glad to have found the Node 304 for this project.








While I will start with 2 HDDs, the room for 4 more is welcomed.

As this rig will sit on my desk, I am trying to make it as silent as possible.

Here is my shopping list:

- Fractal Design Node 304
- SEA SONIC G-Series 360 Watts (_Quiet, gold_)
- ASROCK Z87E-ITX (_6x SATA III ports_)
- INTEL Core i5-4440S "Haswell", 4x 2.8GHz (_low tdp 65W_)
- Noctua NH-U12S (Quiet)
- 2x CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (_low profile_)
- SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series SSD 128GB
- 2x WESTERN DIGITAL Caviar Red 3.0TB

Do you have some better recommandations for:
- PSU? I guess 360W is enough, hopefully with more HDDs also. Do you know a modular one? With flat cables? Edit: Just noticed the 450W version is modular with flat cables!
- Mobo? I've read some bad feedbacks on NewEgg, some unlucky buyers I guess. I don't need wifi or bluetooth.
- CPU cooler? From the post above, Coolermaster 212 EVO better than the Noctua?

Thx for you help!


----------



## K4IKEN

I have a quick question, have of you Node owners reversed the airflow (140mm as intake) and noticed a difference in temps?

Just curious..


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> I have a quick question, have of you Node owners reversed the airflow (140mm as intake) and noticed a difference in temps?
> 
> Just curious..


I tried that briefly. Temperatures went up enough that I didn't even let it finish Firestrike before shutting it down and switching it back. I have a non reference cooler and the front fans/panel can't keep up with exhausting all that hot air from the case.


----------



## Lutfij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> Coolermaster 212 EVO or similar. Quiet and fantastic cooling with compatibility for future builds for next to no cost.


I was thinking of that when watching the build by Jessielamba but I was kinda looking forward to buying something else and to make it stand out of the crowd







...though the other reason for choices in cooler selection is because the VRM circuitry on the A85X-itx board tends to heat up alot. I was looking towards top down coolers like the Noctua NH-L12 or the Be Quiet Shadow Rock Top flow.

+rep for ya though, InfraRedRabbit, mate !


----------



## Agalpaf

Does anyone know if it would be possible to fit two wc rads+fans up front in place of the intake ?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Will an 180mm PSU fit without the PSU bracket?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Will an 180mm PSU fit without the PSU bracket?


I'm assuming that you are not going to use a long graphics card? Which PSU are we talking about, and is it fully modular?

I doubt it will fit though. Since were talking about around 200mm if we include the modular cables sticking out of the PSU, if it is modular of course.


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Will an 180mm PSU fit without the PSU bracket?


180 will be pushing it. I had stuffed a 165mm in without the bracket, and I really was out of room. I guess if you had a short, like ITX motherboard length gpu (or no gpu) you might be able to make it work, but even then you will be pushing it.


----------



## daglax

Hey guys,
sorry if this question was posted above, i didn't read the last hundred pages.

so: Is it possible to mount 6 hard drives (3,5") and one ssd somewhere in the case. Or is the case just so tiny, that there is no place for a seventh drive?
Did someone a case modification putting more than six 3,5" hard drives in the case?

thanks


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daglax*
> 
> Hey guys,
> sorry if this question was posted above, i didn't read the last hundred pages.
> 
> so: Is it possible to mount 6 hard drives (3,5") and one ssd somewhere in the case. Or is the case just so tiny, that there is no place for a seventh drive?
> Did someone a case modification putting more than six 3,5" hard drives in the case?
> 
> thanks


You can easily mount 6 3.5" drives and 2-3 SSDs. The SSDs would just need to be mounted on the outside of the cage. The screw holes for mounting 2.5" drives are perfect so that they can fit under the frame. A third SSD could be mounted underneath the front cover.


----------



## daglax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> You can easily mount 6 3.5" drives and 2-3 SSDs. The SSDs would just need to be mounted on the outside of the cage. The screw holes for mounting 2.5" drives are perfect so that they can fit under the frame. A third SSD could be mounted underneath the front cover.


That sounds amazing.

Did anyone do this and can post some pics?


----------



## REXgbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowai*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Here is one example
(It´s not my build







)


----------



## daglax

Thank you very much!
And now, it's time to order


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daglax*
> 
> That sounds amazing.
> 
> Did anyone do this and can post some pics?


I only have two drives in my system, but you can see how I'm mounting the SSD on the outside of the cage. You'd just need to duplicate that on the other side as well.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> I only have two drives in my system, but you can see how I'm mounting the SSD on the outside of the cage. You'd just need to duplicate that on the other side as well.


you should be able to get 3 SSD's and 6 HDD's in a fully packed Node. as above with the internal cages then an SSD under the front panel


----------



## BaK2BaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> you should be able to get 3 SSD's and 6 HDD's in a fully packed Node. as above with the internal cages then an SSD under the front panel


Then you will have to find an ITX mobo with 9 SATA ports!








From what I see (at least here), max ports number is 6.


----------



## joeh4384

Most itx boards max at 6 sata connections. You could build a pretty kick ass server with an SSD and a bunch of 3-4tb WD reds.


----------



## BaK2BaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Most itx boards max at 6 sata connections. You could build a pretty kick ass server with an SSD and a bunch of 3-4tb WD reds.


That's just what I am building: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3O5AW

Got the case today, wonderful one!








Still waiting for the PSU before I could check how noisy are the fans. I hope they are not too loud as I see lots of you replacing them.


----------



## daglax

Yeah it's pretty frustrating that most manufacturers don't support more than 6 sata ports on their itx mainboards. As far as i know there are only two boards, both from asrock.
The ASRock C2550D4I and the ASRock C2750D4I, both soc boards with a intel atom.

btw do you recommend a watercooling over air cooling in this case? Is there a recommended cooler for this case (for an Intel Quad Core cpu)?


----------



## RoughneckGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaK2BaK*
> 
> That's just what I am building: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3O5AW
> 
> Got the case today, wonderful one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the PSU before I could check how noisy are the fans. I hope they are not too loud as I see lots of you replacing them.


The stock fans are plenty quiet, they just don't move very much air. If you're building a machine that isn't going to produce a massive amount of heat, stock will be fine.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I'm assuming that you are not going to use a long graphics card? Which PSU are we talking about, and is it fully modular?
> 
> I doubt it will fit though. Since were talking about around 200mm if we include the modular cables sticking out of the PSU, if it is modular of course.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> What GPU are you planning to use?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> 180 will be pushing it. I had stuffed a 165mm in without the bracket, and I really was out of room. I guess if you had a short, like ITX motherboard length gpu (or no gpu) you might be able to make it work, but even then you will be pushing it.


I was thinking of stuffing inside a EVGA 780 Classified and a EVGA G2 PSU both of which I already have. Guess I'll have to switch out the PSU?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I was thinking of stuffing inside a EVGA 780 Classified and a EVGA G2 PSU both of which I already have. Guess I'll have to switch out the PSU?


Yup I would honestly see what you can get selling the G2 and get something shorter. I can pretty much guarantee you won't get both of those in there


----------



## bonesbrigade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> The stock fans are plenty quiet, they just don't move very much air. If you're building a machine that isn't going to produce a massive amount of heat, stock will be fine.


As much as I love this case so far, the fans in mine are far from quiet. Maybe I did something wrong?

Also the switch in the back doesn't have any noticeable effect on fan speed/sound. Was each fan cable supposed to hook up with a particular cable in the back?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Yup I would honestly see what you can get selling the G2 and get something shorter. I can pretty much guarantee you won't get both of those in there


Ahh, shucks. I knew the price of the G2 was too good to be true. If only the Ncase M1 was readily available. It's literally the perfect MITX case with the Node 304 shortly behind it.

Guess I'll either get something from Corsair, Seasonic or heck, even a SFX PSU from SilverStone. I heard they were releasing a 600W version.


----------



## KayDee

Moveed my CM 120 build in to one of these recently.

i5 3570
Corsair H75
MSI R9 290 GAMING OC
8GB RAM
480GB SSD
Corsair CX500M


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kennah

Finally picked up a white one







Now I have the ITX trifecta (Node, Prodigy and Splash)


----------



## s1rhacksalot

Hi,
I built 2 node 304's and I ran into a couple of issues with them.
The fan speed switch settings are reversed. (L gives me the highest speed) and 92mm case fans on both cases do not turn on the medium speed setting
and also one node's one 92mm fan doesn't turn on the low setting(It only runs when I turn it manually or switch the setting from high to low)
Anyone ran into similar issues?
Thanks,


----------



## KayDee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rhacksalot*
> 
> Hi,
> I built 2 node 304's and I ran into a couple of issues with them.
> The fan speed switch settings are reversed. (L gives me the highest speed) and 92mm case fans on both cases do not turn on the medium speed setting
> and also one node's one 92mm fan doesn't turn on the low setting(It only runs when I turn it manually or switch the setting from high to low)
> Anyone ran into similar issues?
> Thanks,


I've seen a few people mention this. My settings don't look to be reserved but on low, half the time one of my fans don't start. I guess 5V is not always enough to start them. They start every time on medium and high. So I just leave them on medium for now.

/edit

Just updating this to say I emailed Fractal and they said that most of the 92mm fans will start on 5V but some don't. They very kindly sent me out two replacements which both start on 5v just fine. Good job Fractal!


----------



## Russ369

Im reading into these cases/mini-itx motherboards... I see that if you want to put in a full size long video card (like the 680), you need to have a power supply that is less than 160mm or else it won't fit... Now im wondering because i want to have a barebone system, im only going to be using the main connectors that are already attached to the main line of the PSU (nothing modular will be plugged in)...

Question is, will I be able to fit my video card with my PSU so i dont run into clearance issues, if i dont use any modular connections?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Im reading into these cases/mini-itx motherboards... I see that if you want to put in a full size long video card (like the 680), you need to have a power supply that is less than 160mm or else it won't fit... Now im wondering because i want to have a barebone system, im only going to be using the main connectors that are already attached to the main line of the PSU (nothing modular will be plugged in)...
> 
> Question is, will I be able to fit my video card with my PSU so i dont run into clearance issues, if i dont use any modular connections?


You're graphics card is a Reference EVGA GTX 680? It will surely fit inside a Node 304.

For your peace of mind, you can buy a Seasonic G series, which is highly recommended for a Node 304, so that you can fit a long graphics card without any problems. HX850 might not fit even if it has the correct dimensions, but because of the modular connectors most likely.

If you check the pics in this thread, you will see long graphics cards, like 12 inches or so, that fits inside the Node 304 without problems using a Seasonic G550/G650.

Non modular PSUs are good as well, it will clear most, if not, all graphics cards that occupies two slot. If you do not mind the extra cables.


----------



## Russ369

My HX850 is 160mm which is the cut-off for fitting... People say that it won't fit because its modular, but I won't be using any of the modular connections, just the main strand at the bottom right which is basically the power (24pin+4pin), the 2 power connectors for the GPU, and one for my SSD... Anything else would require me to plug in extra modular connections but like I said, I won't be using those...

So all things considered then, will it fit?

My main concern isnt so much the length of the video card, as its the length of my PSU (160mm), and it totally not fitting with my GPU... I don't care if it touches or whatever, I just want to make sure it fits...


----------



## Dyaems

If you want a sure way to make your rig fit without problems, just change your HX850 to a G550/G650 and sell the HX850 to recoup the cost?

Not sure how exactly long is your GTX 680 since you did not answer the question if it is reference or not. Not sure if there is a non-reference EVGA GTX 680 xD


----------



## Russ369

Yeah its a reference...

I guess I'll just do that... I'll get the case and motherboard, if it doesnt fit ill just get a small psu... I dont really need to O/C as I don't play any games really besides Diablo which isnt extensive at all... Rather have small form factor than my huge ass HAF-922


----------



## Dyaems

Not sure if I clearly get about the "case and motherboard", but an ITX motherboard is required for the Node 304. You can reuse your 2500k if you like as well









With the exception of the ODD you have since the Node 304 does not have ODD slots, everything else fits, including your H80i.


----------



## Russ369

^Yeah I know I jumbled the words... Im getting Asus P8H61-I (I know there are better ones, but like I said, im not really going for the overclocking, just for the form factor and function


----------



## Dyaems

if that is still available there then everything is all good


----------



## REXgbg

Here is my system, only waiting for the SSD to arrive.


----------



## WerL

Hi,

I stumbled upon this thread when I was searching the web, and I'm glad that I did because I'm also trying to put together a Node 304 rig.
I'm looking for a fairly cheap build since I'm student. I don't plan to overclock and I don't play a lot of games, and if I do I don't really feel the need to play with the highest settings. So my build is aimed for general multitasking (not in any way extreme), occasional "light" gaming and acceptable-to-low noise level.

My build so far:

*Case*: Fractal Design Node 304
*Motherboard*: ASRock B85M-ITX
*CPU*: Xeon E3 1230 V3
*GPU*: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 OC HDMI DP 2xDVI 2GB
*RAM*: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DDR3 PC12800/1600MHz CL9 2x4GB
*SSD*: Samsung 840 EVO Series MZ-7TE250 250GB
*HDD*: WD Blue WD10EZEX 64MB 1TB
*PSU*: Seasonic G-550 550W

It's been awhile since I last put together a computer and don't feel updated on today's hardware so any input would be nice : )


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

alas my wallet has been cheating on my Node with another....

http://www.ncases.com/v2/m1.php

a few more months of glory with the Node before it gets re-purposed.

Can anyone suggest suitable/compatible hardware and software to turn the Node into a good home server/NAS?


----------



## BaK2BaK

Build done!









- Fractal Design Node 304
- SEA SONIC G-Series 450 Watts Semi-modular
- ASROCK Z87E-ITX
- INTEL Core i5-4440S "Haswell", 4x 2.8GHz
- Noctua NH-U12S
- 2x CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB
- SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series SSD 128GB
- 2x WESTERN DIGITAL Caviar Red 3.0TB


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Was an easy one, great case to work with!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoughneckGeek*
> 
> The stock fans are plenty quiet, they just don't move very much air. If you're building a machine that isn't going to produce a massive amount of heat, stock will be fine.


Thx! Your post came when I had already ordered the Node so I waited to see by myself.
The rig is almost silent with the fans running at middle speed, I can hear something when I put my ear close to them that's all. Indeed low speed moves not much air.


----------



## jasjeet

Anyone got the post with the person who compared blower vs aftermarket gpu coolers?


----------



## giygas

Will this fit ATX power supplies and a Noctua NH-D15? I'd really like to use this case for a mini ITX build


----------



## REXgbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giygas*
> 
> Will this fit ATX power supplies and a Noctua NH-D15? I'd really like to use this case for a mini ITX build


Yes, the power supply with a max length of 160 mm if you want a GPU, shorter if you want a modular.
And yes you can fit a nh-d15, but the max height for at CPU cooler in the node 304 is 165 mm and the nh-d15 has a height of 165 mm so it should work... But it's a tight fit


----------



## Vaux

If my calculation are correct, a d15 fit with a Z97i-plus (and maybe a Z87i-pro if the extension card is not too high/large, it pass with the u14s (even if the noctua official web site say no) but i dunno for the d15) but you can only put one hdd in the bracket (and one ssd on the exterior side)

Of course i talk without the front fan (who can make a good rear fan for your case)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REXgbg*
> 
> Yes, the power supply with a max length of 160 mm if you want a GPU, shorter if you want a modular.
> And yes you can fit a nh-d15, but the max height for at CPU cooler in the node 304 is 165 mm and the nh-d15 has a height of 165 mm so it should work... But it's a tight fit


The problem is the wideness not the height (true spirit 140 fit with this 172mm height)

And g-series fit with long gpu (160mm and modular)


----------



## giygas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> The problem is the wideness not the height


I believe you are right, I just read a review on the case that says it actually has 183mm of cooler height clearance, rather than the specified 165.


----------



## Director9

A Mugen 4 on a z87i-pro, has a clearance of about 25 millimeters before it touches the top of the case.


----------



## REXgbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> If my calculation are correct, a d15 fit with a Z97i-plus (and maybe a Z87i-pro if the extension card is not too high/large, it pass with the u14s (even if the noctua official web site say no) but i dunno for the d15) but you can only put one hdd in the bracket (and one ssd on the exterior side)
> 
> Of course i talk without the front fan (who can make a good rear fan for your case)
> The problem is the wideness not the height (true spirit 140 fit with this 172mm height)
> 
> And g-series fit with long gpu (160mm and modular)


Yes, I have the z97i-plus and the extension card is not a card but a heat sink. I can give you the height of it tomorrow.









The width of the cooler is probably not the problem, but more the motherboard.


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REXgbg*
> 
> The width of the cooler is probably not the problem, but more the motherboard.


Well it's very tight, on the new gigabyte you can't put the rear case fan, on the asrock you can't put hdd and i'm not even sure you can put an atx psu, so that's only with asus motherboard that can fit

And i'm interested by the height between the motherboard and the start of the radiator and the emplacement of caleoduc on the d15 (noctua doesn't give this informations :/ )

I hope the new maximums doesn't have high extention card like the previous model


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KayDee*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REXgbg*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaK2BaK*


You are all added, welcome


----------



## TeaMiner

Hey, I need some help on this build:

GPU: ASUS GTX 770
CPU: i5 4670
mobo: Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI
ram: Corsair vengeance 2x4gb
HDD: WD 1tb blue

Are there any other options for the PSU rather than the Seasonic g 550w? And is low profile RAM needed - remember reading that somewhere.

Cheers guys, and sorry for my rushed post. I'm just really eager to build using this case!

edit: Been looking at the Corsair CX600. Would that work?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeaMiner*
> 
> Hey, I need some help on this build:
> 
> GPU: ASUS GTX 770
> CPU: i5 4670
> mobo: Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI
> ram: Corsair vengeance 2x4gb
> HDD: WD 1tb blue
> 
> Are there any other options for the PSU rather than the Seasonic g 550w? And is low profile RAM needed - remember reading that somewhere.
> 
> Cheers guys, and sorry for my rushed post. I'm just really eager to build using this case!
> 
> edit: Been looking at the Corsair CX600. Would that work?


Low profile RAM is needed but it depends on the CPU cooler you are using.

CX600? as in the non-modular version? if it is, it will definitely fit inside the 304 without problems. If I'm not mistaken, all non-modular PSUs should clear any graphics cards inside the Node 304.

I would suggest buying a Seasonic PSU though even the S12II series if you're in a budget.


----------



## giygas

Any suggestions for a cooler for this build?

AMD A10-7850K
ASRock FM2A88X-ITX+
Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer
Samsung 840 Pro
MSI R7 250 2GD3 OC
SilverStone ST55F-G

I'm going to go for an AMD APU build, so no fancy graphics work here. I also really want to try modifying the case by putting a window at the top and maybe on the left side. I've seen many pictures of such a mod and it looks extremely attractive. I've never done a case mod before though.


----------



## TeaMiner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> CX600? as in the non-modular version? if it is, it will definitely fit inside the 304 without problems. If I'm not mistaken, all non-modular PSUs should clear any graphics cards inside the Node 304.


Oh sorry. I meant to say the cx600m version. Getting the MSI GTXX770 Twin Frozr as my choice of GPU as I can get it cheaper than the alternatives.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeaMiner*
> 
> Oh sorry. I meant to say the cx600m version. Getting the MSI GTXX770 Twin Frozr as my choice of GPU as I can get it cheaper than the alternatives.


it could fit but still not sure whether the GTX 770 (260mm length) is going to block the SATA socket from the CX600M. I remember not so long ago that someone asking the same question and opted to buy a G550 instead.


----------



## TeaMiner

The 760 seems to be a tad shorter so I may go for that.


----------



## Vaux

I don't get why you don't take a g-series, i mean i would understand if you want an hybrid high-end PSU, but a cx600m is inferior and would block long gpu (and if you want a cheaper option, you don't have to take a modular PSU)


----------



## TeaMiner

Fair point. I'll do the g series (or the s12II if I'm tight on budget). Will probably stick with the GPU, seems good enough for my needs.


----------



## Dyaems

if you can get a cheaper 280x than the 770, it might be better so that you can dump the extra funds for the graphics card to the PSU.


----------



## quietpressure

Help. Over idle temps.

Core i5-3330 (Stock clocks and fan) - idle at 40 degree celcius

Zotac GTX 760 AMP (Stock clocks) - idle at 50 degree celcius, auto fan speed 36%

Room temp about 30. Node 304's default fan setup set to high via controller, three were all working. Dust filters cleaned. Chassis located on my desk. I suppose it's an airflow problem. Any tips?


----------



## Vaux

If your room is at 30° your temps are fine


----------



## joeh4384

How do you stay in such a hot room?


----------



## quietpressure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> If your room is at 30° your temps are fine


Oh, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> How do you stay in such a hot room?


I have a small AC for a small room, though the AC kinda sucks.

*Quick question*: Node 304 uses negative air pressure and front to back airflow. I plan to switch the two front fans to exhaust and the back fan to intake. How is the positive air pressure and back to front airflow? Less dust of course, but are there any benefits from switching? Should I switch?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zrlan7710*
> 
> Help. Over idle temps.
> 
> Core i5-3330 (Stock clocks and fan) - idle at 40 degree celcius
> Zotac GTX 760 AMP (Stock clocks) - idle at 50 degree celcius, auto fan speed 36%
> 
> Room temp about 30. Node 304's default fan setup set to high via controller, three were all working. Dust filters cleaned. Chassis located on my desk. I suppose it's an airflow problem. Any tips?


Can you give us a picture of the inside? Using a lot of the hard drive bays can definitely cause higher temps.


----------



## quietpressure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Can you give us a picture of the inside? Using a lot of the hard drive bays can definitely cause higher temps.


 I used 1 out of 3 bays. That's fine. However, I really neglected cable management. The cables blocked the CPU cooler and the intakes. I guess I'll fix that tomorrow.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zrlan7710*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Can you give us a picture of the inside? Using a lot of the hard drive bays can definitely cause higher temps.
> 
> 
> 
> I used 1 out of 3 bays. That's fine. However, I really neglected cable management. The cables blocked the CPU cooler and the intakes. I guess I'll fix that tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Cool give that a shot. I had cables and hard drives blocking my fans at first and the temps were definitely higher than they should have been. What worries me more is the gpu temps. It really should be getting fresh air from the vent. Not sure if there is a different problem there, but take care of the cables first.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zrlan7710*
> 
> *Quick question*: Node 304 uses negative air pressure and front to back airflow. I plan to switch the two front fans to exhaust and the back fan to intake. How is the positive air pressure and back to front airflow? Less dust of course, but are there any benefits from switching? Should I switch?


I'm pretty sure you'll get more dust if you use back to front airflow even with a fan filter mounted at the back. I tend to clean the node 304 every few days when I tried back to front airflow, maybe because of the fans used?

And also the temps barely improved at all. like 0-1C for me.


----------



## Vaux

Hey, i received a mail from noctua support on the nh-d15:
Quote:


> Dear ***,
> 
> thanks for contacting Noctua and for your interest in our products.
> 
> The NH-D15 is compatible with the Maximus VI Impact as well as the Z87I-Pro Mainboard.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Andreas Karner


----------



## quietpressure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Cool give that a shot. I had cables and hard drives blocking my fans at first and the temps were definitely higher than they should have been. What worries me more is the gpu temps. It really should be getting fresh air from the vent. Not sure if there is a different problem there, but take care of the cables first.


OK, I took care of the cables. I thought I did great at my first cable management, but it only reduced 1-2 degrees on either CPU or GPU. My GPU is not a blower, btw. And my chassis is located on my desk so it's getting fresh air from the AC.

I'm using a semi-modular Corsair TX650M, hence the chainy sata power cables and molex power cables which are really blocking the intake towards the gfx card. Fan controller set to high. GPU fan auto configured to x degree equals x fan percentage, currently it's 45 degrees at 45% fan speed.

Maybe I should make the rear fan intake, my GPU would be the only exhaust, therefore positive pressure but I hope it would reduce the idle temps somehow.

Here are the photos:


----------



## .theMetal

Ok so the inside doesn't look too bad, only thing I can think to try is move that drive bay to the far right if looking at the case in the front. It's partially blocking off the flow of each fan in the front. I don't think the cpu temps are much to worry about, if you room is at 30 then 10 over ambient for a stock ivy bridge processor is really not bad. I would be more worried about how warm it gets under load.

As far as the gpu goes, it seems a bit high. If it were mine I would take the heatsink off and clean and re-apply thermal paste. Again though, I would be more worried about load temps.

If you could stress the system and get back to us with load temps, that would be very useful to know.


----------



## DaPhatty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zrlan7710*
> 
> OK, I took care of the cables. I thought I did great at my first cable management, but it only reduced 1-2 degrees on either CPU or GPU. My GPU is not a blower, btw. And my chassis is located on my desk so it's getting fresh air from the AC.
> 
> I'm using a semi-modular Corsair TX650M, hence the chainy sata power cables and molex power cables which are really blocking the intake towards the gfx card. Fan controller set to high. GPU fan auto configured to x degree equals x fan percentage, currently it's 45 degrees at 45% fan speed.
> 
> Maybe I should make the rear fan intake, my GPU would be the only exhaust, therefore positive pressure but I hope it would reduce the idle temps somehow.
> 
> Here are the photos:


If heat is an issue, I suggest taking your hard drives and separating them by installing each drive on in its own tray. There's a lot of heat being generated by those drives. Having the drives that close together will increase the temperature even more, specifically in that narrow space between the two drives.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zrlan7710*
> 
> OK, I took care of the cables. I thought I did great at my first cable management, but it only reduced 1-2 degrees on either CPU or GPU. My GPU is not a blower, btw. And my chassis is located on my desk so it's getting fresh air from the AC.
> 
> I'm using a semi-modular Corsair TX650M, hence the chainy sata power cables and molex power cables which are really blocking the intake towards the gfx card. Fan controller set to high. GPU fan auto configured to x degree equals x fan percentage, currently it's 45 degrees at 45% fan speed.
> 
> Maybe I should make the rear fan intake, my GPU would be the only exhaust, therefore positive pressure but I hope it would reduce the idle temps somehow.
> 
> Here are the photos:


looks like you have a lot of dust in that case - this will significantly increase the heat retention in your case (stopping components cooling off properly and dissipating heat. pull your components out, give them a good clean off with a non-static cloth or an air blower - this may help somewhat.


----------



## quietpressure

I roped the cables. Separated the hard drives. Cleaned the system. My CPU averaged 40, now 35. GPU was 50, now 46. One thing I didn't do was re-apply thermal paste to my GPU, which I will do later. As for load temps, I remembered the GPU went up to 80 when I was doing Heaven. I'll try to benchmark again to see if I'm correct, but I'll most likely benchmark after I re-apply the paste.

But I'm not really concerned about load temps right now as I don't plan to play 3D games, seems like a dull year for me. One thing I'm really concerned about are idle temps. I find myself web browsing, music listening, and downloading a lot which wasn't my first reason when I bought this expensive machine in the first place. Sometimes I feel really guilty when I don't use its potential. Haha.

Anyway, thanks guys.

EDIT: I re-applied the thermal paste, and holy crap it's still the same. Maybe a Zotac card isn't for this case, it's hotter and louder than competition. Also tried to make my rear fan to intake, it was hotter lel. I miss my GTX660 DC2's temps. Currently stressing this hot card.

EDIT 2: Ran Heaven benchmark. Got a solid load temp of 80, no crashes. Seems good.


----------



## eatnooM

Felt the need to poke around in my case again, so I replaced my 3.5" HDD with a 2.5", moved my SSD to the front (not pictured - dreaded having to put the front panel back on!) and tidied up my cables a bit more to try and get some more airflow (not that it was a problem in the first place). Attached a couple of pics in case they help anyone.

As I figure I'm never gonna run a machine with more than 5 HDDs in it (or if I do, I can tuck a 2.5" somewhere), I went ahead and cut one of the plates off one of my HDD brackets to open things up a bit more. Probably doesn't make a difference, but I figured "why not?". On the inside of the one remaining plate is my 2.5" HDD. Could have put it on the outside, but I thought I'd treat it to some fresh air.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zrlan7710*
> 
> I roped the cables. Separated the hard drives. Cleaned the system. My CPU averaged 40, now 35. GPU was 50, now 46. One thing I didn't do was re-apply thermal paste to my GPU, which I will do later. As for load temps, I remembered the GPU went up to 80 when I was doing Heaven. I'll try to benchmark again to see if I'm correct, but I'll most likely benchmark after I re-apply the paste.
> 
> But I'm not really concerned about load temps right now as I don't plan to play 3D games, seems like a dull year for me. One thing I'm really concerned about are idle temps. I find myself web browsing, music listening, and downloading a lot which wasn't my first reason when I bought this expensive machine in the first place. Sometimes I feel really guilty when I don't use its potential. Haha.
> 
> Anyway, thanks guys.
> 
> EDIT: I re-applied the thermal paste, and holy crap it's still the same. Maybe a Zotac card isn't for this case, it's hotter and louder than competition. Also tried to make my rear fan to intake, it was hotter lel. I miss my GTX660 DC2's temps. Currently stressing this hot card.
> 
> EDIT 2: Ran Heaven benchmark. Got a solid load temp of 80, no crashes. Seems good.


I think your temps are fine. That is a perfectly normal idle temp for an ivy processor and those 760's are usually meant to run at 80 under load I believe. I bet its pretty quiet right? I also be if you were to adjust the fan profile a bit, it would run cooler, but get louder.


----------



## BrooD

Hey All--

Brand new to overclock but I've been a PC hobbyist for most my life.

Im building a ITX PC for my boss and Im making it beast, with a moderate price cap and money that isn't mine so I put together a list and just made my first purchase list is as follows:

Of course the Node 304

-Preordered the intel i7 4790K (the 4ghz 1150 chip)
-Asus ROG Impact
-Seidon 120XL Closed Loop cooler
- Asus ROG Poseidon Platinum
-2 8g sticks of Gskill sniper pc3 17k 1.6V ram with the 10-12-12-31 timings (I love the current gen ROG series motherboards because of their compatibility with crazy ram settings)
-Silverstone st55f-g (550w gold standard PSU)
-and a 2TB WD Black 7200rpm

He opted out of the 500gig SSD I had on the order








Got him a nice slim external odd and he wanted windows 8...
That doesnt matter but I do intend on posting the build process. A full liquid cooling system is not applicable because he is not savy with computers and would not complete routine maintenance on the fluids. I cried on the inside when the only cooling system I came up with that would be as good was phase change, and unfortunately my budget is short of the 4-5k, high range.

But I have a few questions for the owners club,
I dont like the thought of the 92mm fans and Im purchasing a 120mm radiator, on top of the order I purchased a few extra 120mm and 140mm fans to replace fans I dont like in the case or with the radiator kit.
If you had to use these parts... Im interested to know how you would build it. With only the CPU being liquid cooled I wont be touching the voltage settings on the video card as Im worried about heat. I know the 780 cards have a good cooler, but Im mostly worried about ambient temperatures and longevity of the build, it should be good for about a year against dust but Im also questioning the seidon 120xl for its longevity. Do you think I'll have to modify the case in any way? I was about to buy the cubitek mini cube and at the last second noticed its 260mm limitation on VGA space, so I changed my mind last minute to go with my runner up and honestly it was the best choice. The evga hadron air cant even fit the poseidon. So Im hoping the hydro fittings wont make for an unseen disaster in the node 304. Im also interested to know if there is anything you would change about this build.. As I only did about a days worth of investigation in to these parts. I have never used an ITX board but I built and maintain 15 computers for a small company, all built on the ROG Gene board in a cheap rosewill microATX case which is pretty good for 40 bucks. Our computers all have evga or asus 760s and 770s, reference speeds, none of the dual bios cards either. I dont want to sacrifice any performance, and I cant really leave any of these pieces prices ranges to go higher.

Like I said, I ordered the parts with rush proc, and 2 day shipping from NewEgg so Ill post a build update in SFFS soon.

Cheers


----------



## Vaux

Why a poseidon? it cost 100$ more than a regular 780 (like the msi one) and you don't have the use of the watercooling system integrated on it consequence you just gonna have a louder and more expensive card

And you can't replace 92mm fan by 120/140mm, that just don't fit, also AIO in 120/140mm give you worst performance than an air cooler at the same price, you took an motherboard who allow you to use big air cooler you should profit of that.


----------



## joeh4384

*Add Me*


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*


Added! Welcome


----------



## quietpressure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I think your temps are fine. That is a perfectly normal idle temp for an ivy processor and those 760's are usually meant to run at 80 under load I believe. I bet its pretty quiet right? I also be if you were to adjust the fan profile a bit, it would run cooler, but get louder.


Pretty quiet. It's inches away beside me. I tried a custom fan profile but it only reduced 2-3 degrees, I felt it's not worth it to wear out the fan.

By the way, what are the specs of the Node 304's fan controller? Can it handle a noctua 2x92mm and 140mm as well?


----------



## b0rysek

Hi,
i would like to ask you guys, if the configuration i made will fits fractal node 304.

Fractal Design Node 304
CPU: Intel Core i5-4460 3.2 GHz BOX
Cooling: BOX
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 OC 2GB DDR5 PCI-E BOX
Mob: MSI Z97I AC
RAM: G.SKILL DDR3 2x4GB 1600MHz CL7 RipjawsX
PS: Thermaltake Smart Se 530W 80+ Bronze


----------



## Vaux

PSU block long graphic card, that would pass with a 760 (maybe not with the gigabyte one) but that would limit you if you want upgrad your gpu, take a g-series
Z97 motherboard is useless, you can't oc with a 4460
for the gpu the msi/asus one are quieter


----------



## b0rysek

The difference between H97 and Z97 on MSI and Gigabyte MOB is like 10$, so i choosed higher chipset.

PSU is modular.

What do you mean g-series? Which g-series?

There is also something like Asus GeForce GTX 760 OC DirectCU Mini 2GB DDR5 PCI-E BOX


----------



## Vaux

Yes the PSU is modular that why that block long gpu, modular cable add lenght at the PSU

G-series are seasonic PSU: http://www.amazon.com/SeaSonic-550-Watt-CrossFire-Certified-SSR-550RM/dp/B00918MEZG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402161831&sr=8-1&keywords=g-550 (modular cable pass bellow the gpu on this one)

And don't take a mini gpu, it's more expensive and louder, you can put 300+mm gpu in the node with the right PSU

For the motherboard z97/z87 are at 140-150$, h97/h87 at 100-110$, b85 at 80$

Also msi and gigabyte serie 9 chipset in mini-itx doesn't have m.2 port so they are no real difference with serie 8


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zrlan7710*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I think your temps are fine. That is a perfectly normal idle temp for an ivy processor and those 760's are usually meant to run at 80 under load I believe. I bet its pretty quiet right? I also be if you were to adjust the fan profile a bit, it would run cooler, but get louder.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty quiet. It's inches away beside me. I tried a custom fan profile but it only reduced 2-3 degrees, I felt it's not worth it to wear out the fan.
> 
> By the way, what are the specs of the Node 304's fan controller? Can it handle a noctua 2x92mm and 140mm as well?
Click to expand...

I'm not sure the specs, but it should have no problems handling the noctua's


----------



## b0rysek

Thank you for reply

I forgot to add that i need mob with build-in wifi and opitcal audio input








so MSI Z97I AC is good enough for me (cant find any cheaper)

So i will choose normal size gtx 760

So i should choose non modular PSU?

SeaSonic G Series is not available at the store i want to order parts.

Corsair VS 550W will be ok for this setup? other options:
SilentiumPC Deus G1 80Plus Bronze 500W
XFX Core 550W 80+ SLI PSU

to remind setup:

Fractal Design Node 304
CPU: Intel Core i5-4460 3.2 GHz BOX
Cooling: BOX
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 OC 2GB DDR5 PCI-E BOX
Mob: MSI Z97I AC
RAM: G.SKILL DDR3 2x4GB 1600MHz CL7 RipjawsX
PSU: ??????


----------



## Vaux

What's the store where you want order?


----------



## b0rysek

Here's link: http://www.agito.pl/podzespoly-pc/obudowy-i-zasilacze/220,cena-100+300.html

Im afraid that this site is only in my lang







(Poland)

Otherwise non modular PSU will be ok? like Corsair VS 550W


----------



## Vaux

here for the PSU: http://www.agito.pl/zasilacz-seasonic-ssr-550rm-550w-221-881592.html
for the GPU: http://www.agito.pl/karta-graficzna-msi-geforce-gtx-760-oc-twin-frozr-iv-gaming-2gb-ddr5-pci-e-box-84-864826.html

for motherboard, the z97n have a better cooler compatibility (socket is more in the center) that could be usefull at future : www.agito.pl/plyta-glowna-gigabyte-ga-z97n-wifi-79-988258.html (h87 are so expensive on this store Oo)
(also you should maybe take an i5-4670k considering you already pay for the z97 board)

And yes non-modular PSU under 160mm would fit (but you gonna have lot of useless cable in your case), also modular PSU under 140mm or the g-series


----------



## quietpressure

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I'm not sure the specs, but it should have no problems handling the noctua's


Hm, I see. Do you know somebody who has tried?

I'm still concerned about my video card's high idle temps. Since the intel stock fan exhaust air across the motherboard, my video card's inhaling some of its hot air, so a better fan or better yet--an h60 configured as intake is in order. What do you think?

EDIT: Checked temps today using HWTemp and Zotac Firestorm. Oh my god, how did this happen? My idle temps are now around 32 degrees! That's a huge downfall from the usual 47 I get and I didn't even do anything aside the new rainy season and from my previous endeavors. Two possibilities: there might be some hot air trapped in the case and now exhausted, or the temp sensor of the video card was malfunctioning. I hope this isn't my card playing jokes on me.


----------



## b0rysek

G-series PSU is too expensive







. I cant find any modular PSU with proper dimensions and reasonable price. I wont overclock CPU so i dont need i5-K









so again:
Fractal Design Node 304
CPU: Intel Core i5-4460 3.2 GHz BOX
Cooling: BOX
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 760 OC Twin Frozr IV Gaming 2GB DDR5 PCI-E BOX
Mob: Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI
RAM: G.SKILL DDR3 2x4GB 1600MHz CL7 RipjawsX
PSU: Corsair VS 550W (i think, it will fit node 304 and long GPU, but its non modular)


----------



## hotdogster

Hey guys!
Some very tidy builds in this thread.

I'd been planning on moving to a m itx pc for a while and after alot of um'ing and ah'ing deciding between Hadron air, Corsair 250D and the node.

Initial build consists of using some old parts from previous PC that were in a massive Cooler Master full tower case.

Black Fractal Design Node 304
CPU: Intel Core i5-4670k @3.4ghz (planning on overclocking at a later date)
Cooling: Stock heatsink (to be upgraded (advice needed)). Default front and back fans but interested to hear if anyone's changed the front 92mm fans to others such as Noctua ones?
GPU: Gigabyte 7950 windforce edition 3GB (salvaged from my previous pc) running at 1200mhz core, 1300mhz clock
Mob: Asus Z87i Pro
RAM: Kingston Hyper X DDR3 2x2GB 1333MHz (salvaged from my previous pc) to be upgraded shortly
PSU: Corsair CX600M (my fully modular OCZ zt series was too big unfortunately)
HDD: Crucial M500 240GB SSD & OCZ Agility 3 120GB SSD

Cable management will be fully cable tied and made much cleaner once i've changed the heatsink.






I found the case a dream to work with, my only gripe being the screws on the top of the hard drive caddy are not going to last countless tinkering so i'm leaving that screw out until i'm happy with a completely finished build.
I had a HDD however on install it died, possibly didn't like being installed vertically rather than horizontally like in my old case. Annoying!
My temperatures (with the fans on low) are good, CPU 33C idle, 70C Full load, GPU 31C idle, 70C Full load.

The reason for my post is im looking for some advice on CPU cooling. Now i love how with the fans in Low mode the thing is nearly completely quiet (33dB) so im looking for a cooler to maximise overclocking but to avoid a jet engine sitting on my desk. I had planned on getting either a H80i or a Zalman Reserator 3 max to be installed where the 140mm rear fan is but having read the reviews i think this will be too noisy for what i'm after.

Probably aiming to overclock to about 4.3ghz with intended ram purchase being a 8GB set of 1866mhz and as low profile as possible to avoid any issues with heatsinks.
I've seen a few builds with Noctua NH-U14S's what temps are you getting?
The Noctua NH-D14 says it's compatible with my mobo i just cant see it fitting in the case! Thoughts?


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotdogster*
> 
> I've seen a few builds with Noctua NH-U14S's what temps are you getting?
> The Noctua NH-D14 says it's compatible with my mobo i just cant see it fitting in the case! Thoughts?


u14s fit, d14 fit, d15 should fit (none have tried for the moment)

And d15>u14s>d14

Also for d15 and d14 you can only put one hdd in the rack and one ssd on the exterior of the rack
like on this picture:


So for your second ssd you can attach it with velcro ont the front of the case like this:

Or use a 3,5" adapter

For the d14 here the build of RadicalHelix:

(the board is an impact, same sock position than the z87i-pro)


----------



## quietpressure

I'm planning to buy H60 2013 edition myself. Quiet. Compact. Cool. Configured to intake. The whole system would be much cooler without the intel fan exhausting heat across the motherboard, making the stock front intakes to be sufficient for cooling the hdd, board, especially the gpu card. Since my card is axial, it would have no problems exhausting a little hot air from the case.


----------



## Vaux

If you think an H60 gonna improve your gpu temps, you gonna be very disappointing, that gonna obstruct the exhaust create by the rear 140mm fan.

Also stop to concern about your idle temps, they're fine.


----------



## quietpressure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> If you think an H60 gonna improve your gpu temps, you gonna be very disappointing, that gonna obstruct the exhaust create by the rear 140mm fan.
> 
> Also stop to concern about your idle temps, they're fine.


So it better to configure the h60 a exhaust, I take it then?


----------



## Vaux

I was talking about the h60 in exhaust, in intake that would be worst

If you really want better temps in idle on your gpu increase the fan speed on the gpu in idle.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Been using a Antec ISK 300-150 for some time now with a 2tb external hard drive. Ordered the node 304 should have it by the end of the week plus a 3tb drive. Its just gonna be used for watching movies only and surfing the web. Cpu + cooler,board,ssd,ram,psu from old build.

CPU: AMD A8 3820 + Scythe SCSK-1100 Shuriken
BOARD: Asrock A75M-ITX
RAM: Kingston HyperX 4gb 1866
SSD: Crucial M4 64GB
HD: WD Green 3TB
PSU: PicoPsu 120w

Hopefully the 120w picopsu should be fine for all this


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Been using a Antec ISK 300-150 for some time now with a 2tb external hard drive. Ordered the node 304 should have it by the end of the week plus a 3tb drive. Its just gonna be used for watching movies only and surfing the web. Cpu + cooler,board,ssd,ram,psu from old build.
> 
> CPU: AMD A8 3820 + Scythe SCSK-1100 Shuriken
> BOARD: Asrock A75M-ITX
> RAM: Kingston HyperX 4gb 1866
> SSD: Crucial M4 64GB
> HD: WD Green 3TB
> PSU: PicoPsu 120w
> 
> Hopefully the 120w picopsu should be fine for all this


whats the tdp on that CPU? AMD chips can be pretty power hungry when being used for CPU+iGPU


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> whats the tdp on that CPU? AMD chips can be pretty power hungry when being used for CPU+iGPU


its 65 Watt. Will upload some pics once i receive the two parts


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> its 65 Watt. Will upload some pics once i receive the two parts


Are you dead set on a Node? there are a few options with far less of a footprint that you could consider, given you plan on using a picopsu, that should be able to support your setup no worries.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1300645/official-usff-sff-club

an excellent list of small cases and buildlogs, mods etc.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> Are you dead set on a Node? there are a few options with far less of a footprint that you could consider, given you plan on using a picopsu, that should be able to support your setup no worries.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1300645/official-usff-sff-club
> 
> an excellent list of small cases and buildlogs, mods etc.


The only reason am using the node 304 is for the hard drive space. Will only have one hard drive at the moment but will be adding more soon. Also will be buying a psu once i get another 3tb hard drive. For the time being will test out and see if the picopsu can be used if not gonna buy a psu


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zrlan7710*
> 
> I'm planning to buy H60 2013 edition myself. Quiet. Compact. Cool. Configured to intake. The whole system would be much cooler without the intel fan exhausting heat across the motherboard, making the stock front intakes to be sufficient for cooling the hdd, board, especially the gpu card. Since my card is axial, it would have no problems exhausting a little hot air from the case.


Using the h60 as intake, you're looking at a 5C increase in temps, probably because its pulling air from the gpu and recycling it. The stock fan is also kind of loud, my order of GT's comes tomorrow to replace the stock fan.


----------



## Vaux

edit: misread


----------



## BrooD

I chose the 780 ROG because of the factory overclocked settings and the custom heatsink. Because of your warnings on liquid coolers not being as good as state of the art air coolers, I decided to go with the kraken x40 instead of the seidon 120xl. I was actively looking away from products with corrugated tubing and somehow the 120xl slipped by my vision. But also I avoided an air cooler because this guy will not clean out his case and will resort to buying a new one when the cpu fan gets stuck in its own filth. I originally ordered the 120xl because the price was good, function was decent and noise didnt bother me, but looking it up I found it can reach around 40 dB. Doing further research I was able to determine that fitting a 780 card with a factory installed backplate in to a node 304 might not be possible without modifications. I say might because I couldnt determine whether or not it was possible as Im unable to find a node 304 with an ROG poseidon installed. At the same time, Im realizing just where the PSU will end up.. It being an ATX.. Well, modification isn't a bother to me, but I don't want to sacrifice the current exterior of the case. IE, cutting a hole and pushing the PSU out a bit.

What am I in for? If it's just tapping new holes to move the rad 3mm to the side then thats easy.


----------



## BrooD

Double posting because of updates and no option to edit last post.. I decided to argue with a newegg rep to get a refund for the poseidon and instead bought an evga 780 classified, for 550. If I'm going to have to custom air cooler, honestly I would prefer the ASUS cooler (even without H2O) but since this build is time sensitive and feedback for or against the 780 GPU with a backplate isn't happening right now in the node 304 owners club, I decided to go with a comparable GPU as far as factory clock speed goes. Again though, Im filled with anxiety. With components this close... will running the GPU without a backplate be a detriment to itself? Its 20 bucks for the backplate kit, which Im sure will invite case modding back inside my doors. Can I please get a solid answer? My parts start showing up tomorrow. Ill be posting all 2300 dollars of goodness right here. Im confident in my abilities to complete this build as soon as I have the pieces in front of me but theres always a better way and Im real keen on acting and doing the good research afterwards. If you have any relevant information that might give me an iota of assistance please let me know. Pictures coming tomorrow.

Parts now are as follows:
CPU: Intel i7 4970K Haswell 4.0Ghz
CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken X40
GPU: EVGA GTX 780 Dual Classified 3GB
PSU: Silverstone ST55F-G
RAM: G.SKILL Sniper Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 2133 (PC3 17000)
MAINBOARD: Asus MAXIMUS Impact VI
HDD: WD Caviar Black 7200RPM

Thanks


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotdogster*


You are added, welcome









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrooD*
> 
> Double posting because of updates and no option to edit last post.. I decided to argue with a newegg rep to get a refund for the poseidon and instead bought an evga 780 classified, for 550. If I'm going to have to custom air cooler, honestly I would prefer the ASUS cooler (even without H2O) but since this build is time sensitive and feedback for or against the 780 GPU with a backplate isn't happening right now in the node 304 owners club, I decided to go with a comparable GPU as far as factory clock speed goes. Again though, Im filled with anxiety. With components this close... will running the GPU without a backplate be a detriment to itself? Its 20 bucks for the backplate kit, which Im sure will invite case modding back inside my doors. Can I please get a solid answer? My parts start showing up tomorrow. Ill be posting all 2300 dollars of goodness right here. Im confident in my abilities to complete this build as soon as I have the pieces in front of me but theres always a better way and Im real keen on acting and doing the good research afterwards. If you have any relevant information that might give me an iota of assistance please let me know. Pictures coming tomorrow.
> Thanks


Don't worry about not having a back plate. There are a few reasons in my opinion to have one. One is the the most popular, which is aesthetics. The other is for extra support for heavier cards. I see no advantage in the node for a back plate personally.


----------



## Dyaems

I also think you will actually benefit from a graphics card without a backplate inside the Node 304. I remember not fitting an X650 inside of the Node 304 because the backplate of my 7970 lightning is hitting the tip of the PSU even with the PSU bracket removed and rotated the X650


----------



## joeh4384

I think fractal could easily move the PSU bracket a few MM to give more room for modular PSUs. It is one of my few gripes about the case.


----------



## BrooD

The first parts arrived just a few hours ago!!! xD xD xD





And the rejects, getting ready to go back in to the box they came in.


Case and mobo should arrive tomorrow, followed by the new evga 780 classy and the kraken x40

Cheers


----------



## tracerit

Can an ATX power supply be mounted upside down with this case so that the PSU's intake fan is on top? T


----------



## BrooD

Either way the psu will vent heated air inside the case. I believe the fan on a psu is set to always pull, meaning your exhaust will always end up inside your case. Would look nicer though...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tracerit*
> 
> Can an ATX power supply be mounted upside down with this case so that the PSU's intake fan is on top? T


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tracerit*
> 
> Can an ATX power supply be mounted upside down with this case so that the PSU's intake fan is on top? T


Its possible, I wouldn't though. If you put have the fan on top, it will be pulling out a bunch of your fresh air from the intake fans and disrupting the airflow from the to the components.

I am always a fan of psu's pulling air from the out side of the case in any situation. They are an important component to keep cool and should have nice cool air.


----------



## Thomaskingo

Hi all

I have been reading this great thread for a while now, and I have been preparing to build my own Node 304. It's my first build ever, so i am excited. I am almost ready to order the remaining parts, and I would like an opinion on the potential build from the forum.

My initial plans for a build are the following:
• Case: Fractal Design Node 304 (white)
• PSU: Corsair CS 650M, 650W PSU
• CPU cooler: Noctua NH-D14 (bought)
• Case fans: Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM 92mm (x2)
• CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
• MB: ASUS Maximus VI Impact
• RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport - 2x8GB DDR3 1600MHz PC3-12800 CL9 (bought)
• HD: Samsung 840 Evo 500 GB (bought)
• GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC w/ACX

It is important to me that the build generate as little noise as possible while at the same time giving amble raw gaming performance. What I am most worried about is noise coming from the PSU.

I would really appreciate some feedback!


----------



## Vaux

Nf-A9x14 are slim fan, not really the best choice. You should take silent wings 2 (with screw mounting) or wait for the A series in 92*25

Also for the gpu the msi/asus one are quieter (30dba against 36 for the evga)


----------



## Thomaskingo

Tanks for your reply Vaux!

Are you sure about the Asus custome cooler being more silent than Evga acx? I thougt it was its main strenght.

Any thougts on the psu?


----------



## joeh4384

The Asus cooler is quieter than the EVGA ACX. I have an Asus 780ti and it is way quieter than my ACX 770.


----------



## FlyingSolo

I just bought two 3tb WD Green drives as well as the node 304. Was planing to use them for HTPC and movie storage and photos etc. But now am thinking if i should just build a NAS or Just stream folders in windows 7 to other pc around the house. And just back up each drive. So if i have say six 3tb WD Green drive. Just use three as copy's. What do all you think will be the best thing to do.


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomaskingo*
> 
> Tanks for your reply Vaux!
> 
> Are you sure about the Asus custome cooler being more silent than Evga acx? I thougt it was its main strenght.
> 
> Any thougts on the psu?


Yup:

cf: techpowerup

For the PSU i don't know it, but i know the g-series who cost the same and who is appreciate for is silence here, if it's better than the CS 650m I really don't know


----------



## Thomaskingo

Ok, that settles it. I will go with the Asus gpu with its custome cooler.

Will a Seasonic g series 550w be enough of a power supply for an overclocked gtx 780 and an overclocked i7 4770k on an Asus ROG Impact VI with 16 gigs of ram?


----------



## Zebeyo

Hi all,

After all most a year away I got that urge to build we all know so well







First I looked to get some water cooling in my Node. Then I thought about switching to a smaller case (or rather a taller but more slim case), but now I'm settling with a new CPU cooler since the one I have is too loud. I am however fairly concerned with heatflow to the other motherboard components. I'm rocking an Impact and 770 DCII with a 55W Seasonic G series. I switched all case fans to Enermax with batwing blades as I had good results with those in the past and it seems they are more silent than the stock Fractal fans. Now my CPU cooler is a bit special - Not many use it, but I thought it was brilliant for its capability to suck and blow air from top and buttom and send it out through the sides, creating lots of movement and turbulence in the airflow through the case (look at the diagram on the link). This in theory works well, and in real world use it performs adequately, but it does tend to get a bit loud. So now I am thinking about replacing with another fan, and I figured I need a top-down fan to cool the rest of the motherboard parts, but a tower would obviously cool the CPU better.

So my question is. Has anybody any solid results on which works the best? The problem does seem bigger with the node because the PSU creates a deadzone behind it. Alternatively I might try and airduct mod to guide air from one of hte 92mm front fans down on the mobo directly (or to the fan in case of a top down)


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomaskingo*
> 
> Will a Seasonic g series 550w be enough of a power supply for an overclocked gtx 780 and an overclocked i7 4770k on an Asus ROG Impact VI with 16 gigs of ram?


It should be fine (and if you want more space you have a 650w version)


----------



## firg

All good things must come to an end.

I've enjoyed reading the Owners Club thread even though I haven't often commented.

However, I am finally moving on from the Node 304 as I have exceeded the capacity of the case!

But before I leave the owners club I wanted to share the final state of my 304 build.

I was exceedingly proud of moving up from my SG05 which had become completely crammed:



To reporting my lovely Node 304 build:



Alas there was a slight stumble with my rubbish attempt at grounding the 160mm Fanless Seasonic PSU, which had been stuck down in reverse due to space limitations: (More images earlier in the thread for those of you interested in doing the same)



But based on the advice of people here and elsewhere on Overclock.net I installed a proper solution! An eyeletted grounding cable.



The original GTX660 graphics were upgraded to an absolute beast of a card:



I have now reached the storage capacity whilst still retaining PCI-E graphics:



So I must move on!

For anyone reading this who is on the fence about getting a Node 304, I would HIGHLY recommend them.

They are a brilliant case, sleek looks, and good airflow that will suit anyone who doesn't need more than 4 HDDs with an external GPU, and doesn't need an additional PCI-E card.

Thanks to everyone for their advice and stories.

Where to next? A sneak peek...



To do: Acquire a beastly CPU cooler for _some_ reason...









I'll still be about on OC.net, just in another owners club!

Toodles for now,

Firg


----------



## joeh4384

I get pretty high GPU temps with my MSI gaming 290x in my node. When I play a game the temps go into the high 80s and the fans really ramp up loud. Do other people recommend replacing the case fans to improve temps or have an idea what replacing a fan typically does?


----------



## Vaux

The problem is not your case fan but your gpu, 290x are hot as hell, actually 80° is a good temperature for a 290x.

You still can put an silentwings 2 140mm or an nf-a15 for increase the perfs but don't expect a huge difference


----------



## BrooD

All right guys, all Im missing is the CPU. Wont stop me from building!


----------



## BrooD

Heres the latest image I took, had to stop after 9 hours to eat.. Here's a teaser.











Im starting a build thread in sffs.


----------



## b0rysek

Hi guys, my questions once again








I'm nearly to order parts, but i have some doubts about box cooling, and i would like to buy alternative cooling.

Here are specs:
Fractal Design Node 304
CPU: Intel Core i5-4460 3.2 GHz BOX
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 760 OC Twin Frozr IV Gaming 2GB DDR5 PCI-E BOX
Mob: Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI (i need builtin wifi and opitacal audio)
RAM: Crucial Ballistix 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz CL(9-9-9-24) Unbuffered NON-ECC 1.5V
PSU: XFX Pro Series 550W PSU 120mm 80+ (P1-550S-XXB9)
HD: Crucial MX100 128GB SATA3 2.5"

There wont be any o/c. Silence is a priority

I would like to more efficent cooling rather than box one. I found some in good price (30-40$), but i dont know if they are compatible:

1. SilentiumPC Fera 2 HE1224 (SPC094)
2. Raijintek Themis (0P105255)


----------



## BrooD

Hey dude! Your concerns on the 92mm fans being loud are a little extreme. The fans on that factory over clocked video card are going to spool up and that's all you're going to hear, whether you replace case fans or not.


----------



## Thomaskingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Mini update!
> 
> H80i and SSD installed, and custom SATA power cables made to right length and sleeved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not like the H80i though as it has too many cables, and I think this is the last time I will be using it.
> 
> Thanks!
> MA


How do you get the ssd to stick to the front? What is the trick?

Btw does anyone have experiance with the psu "cooler master vsm 550"?


----------



## bim27142

Just cleaned my rig... fresh inside-out again...


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> Nice sleeving my friend!


Thank you!


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomaskingo*
> 
> How do you get the ssd to stick to the front? What is the trick?


velcro


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomaskingo*
> 
> How do you get the ssd to stick to the front? What is the trick?


Velcro, thick two sided tape, or my personal favorite, 3m, command picture hanging strips. They are similar to velcro, but rough on both sides. I use them for everything.

Also, I can't really comment on the power supply. I have no experience.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> velcro


I simply drilled 4 holes below the front fan and attached it with screws. Velcro had probably been a better solution if I decide to move/expand the 1 disk I have.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomaskingo*
> 
> Btw does anyone have experiance with the psu "cooler master vsm 550"?


If you mean the V550S, it got positive reviews from TPU.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/V550S/

I think it should fit the case without any issue considering its small size (only 140mm depth)


----------



## Zebeyo

Decided to treat myself to a 30yo birthday gift: Impact Mobo waterblock from EK along with a 770 DCII waterblock - also from EK. The latter seems to be going out of stock everywhere so had to move fast on it. Will eventually put them + rads etc. into my Node 304. Still concerned about how to fit radiators and what type though, but now the blocks will be teasing me on a daily basis to keep me interested!


----------



## sprucejuice

Hi Guys,

I've been lurking on this thread for a short while now having convinced myself the node 304 should be my weapon of choice. I used to build a fair few machines though I moved from desktops to laptops about 5 years ago so I feel a little off kilter coming back and would appreciate a little reasurance/guidance. It's mainly for gaming with some CAD (though not enough at this stage to justify 16gb ram).

So far I've gone for:

Case Fractal Design Node 304 Mini-ITX Case Black
HDD Crucial MX100 512GB SATA III 6GB/s
Case Fan x2 Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM Slim Case Fan
Case Fan x1 Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm 1200/1500rpm Premium Quality Fan with Noctua's AAO
PSU Seasonic G-650W Hybrid Modular Power Supply DC-DC 80+ GOLD
Mobo Asus Z97I-PLUS Intel Z97 Socket 1150 Mini-ITX
CPU Intel Core i5-4690K Socket 1150 'Devils Canyon'
HSF Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro V2 CPU Cooler
Mem Corsair Memory Vengeance Jet Black Low Profile 8GB DDR3 1600 MHz CAS 9 XMP Dual Channel
Gfx Asus Radeon R9 280X DirectCU II (Non TOP)

I'm on the verge of pulling the trigger on this lot, just waiting for stock to come in on the 4690k

Many thanks!

s


----------



## tracerit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprucejuice*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've been lurking on this thread for a short while now having convinced myself the node 304 should be my weapon of choice. I used to build a fair few machines though I moved from desktops to laptops about 5 years ago so I feel a little off kilter coming back and would appreciate a little reasurance/guidance. It's mainly for gaming with some CAD (though not enough at this stage to justify 16gb ram).
> 
> So far I've gone for:
> 
> Case Fractal Design Node 304 Mini-ITX Case Black
> HDD Crucial MX100 512GB SATA III 6GB/s
> Case Fan x2 Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM Slim Case Fan
> Case Fan x1 Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm 1200/1500rpm Premium Quality Fan with Noctua's AAO
> PSU Seasonic G-650W Hybrid Modular Power Supply DC-DC 80+ GOLD
> Mobo Asus Z97I-PLUS Intel Z97 Socket 1150 Mini-ITX
> CPU Intel Core i5-4690K Socket 1150 'Devils Canyon'
> HSF Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro V2 CPU Cooler
> Mem Corsair Memory Vengeance Jet Black Low Profile 8GB DDR3 1600 MHz CAS 9 XMP Dual Channel
> Gfx Asus Radeon R9 280X DirectCU II (Non TOP)
> 
> I'm on the verge of pulling the trigger on this lot, just waiting for stock to come in on the 4690k
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> s


I would avoid that Seasonic PSU if you want quiet. I have the 550W version and it's now the loudest part of my computer. The fan is always on. If I could do it again, I wouldve gone for a PSU that doesn't spin up until it reaches a certain load.


----------



## syfylinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> *Recommended Equipment:*
> As more and more owners come through the thread, the question we see the most is will this power supply fit? So here is a list of the most threads most recommended equipment.
> 
> First off, the power supplies:
> - Seasonic G-550
> - Silverstone ST55F-G
> 
> I will continue to work on this list, but this is a start.


I hope you haven't gotten this question too many times but I've read through a lot of this thread and haven't seen it referred to.

Have you added to this list?

If each successful builder would submit a part list and they were compiled it would be so useful and cut down on a whole lot of redundant questions in this thread.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomaskingo*
> 
> How do you get the ssd to stick to the front? What is the trick?


i use blu-tak for that. four pea-size at each of the edges of the SSD. simply because there is zero hassle removing the adhesive remains compared to double sided tape (and some velcro), they don't fall off since an SSD is light, and they are very cheap as well, compared to 3m velcro strips that is.

lastly, the amount of blu-tak you get... can mount maybe around 40 different SSDs on different systems


----------



## tracerit

has anyone applied some sort of sound deadening material to the inside of the case? Curious if that's a worthwhile effort.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syfylinux*
> 
> I hope you haven't gotten this question too many times but I've read through a lot of this thread and haven't seen it referred to.
> 
> Have you added to this list?
> 
> If each successful builder would submit a part list and they were compiled it would be so useful and cut down on a whole lot of redundant questions in this thread.


I haven't added to the list. Things just got super busy for me this year, and I haven't had much time to dedicate to searching through the thread and finding more recommendations. Hopefully I will be able to get to it but it might be a little while.


----------



## syfylinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I haven't added to the list. Things just got super busy for me this year, and I haven't had much time to dedicate to searching through the thread and finding more recommendations. Hopefully I will be able to get to it but it might be a little while.


Thanks for the reply. And I'm sure this would daunting for one individual.

Would there be some way to crowd source it?

Maybe people could be encouraged to leave links to a pcpartpicker list or help some other way

btw, thanks for starting this club and for all your contributions.


----------



## tracerit

I plan to get Noctau Redux 3-pin fans for my Node 304. Can I connect them to the FD Node's fan speed controller and control those fans?

http://www.quietpcusa.com/Noctua-NF-B9-redux-1600-92mm-Quiet-Case-Fan--P1066.aspx
and
http://www.quietpcusa.com/Noctua-NF-P14s-redux-900-140mm-Quiet-Case-Fan-P1058.aspx


----------



## bobsaget

As long as they are 3-pin, yes you can. If they are 4 pin, you can still cut some plastic off the FD fan speed controller in order to plug the fans in.


----------



## Thomaskingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tracerit*
> 
> has anyone applied some sort of sound deadening material to the inside of the case? Curious if that's a worthwhile effort.


I was thinking about this too. It's a given, that there are a lot of surfaces in case, where it is to cramped, but just a little bit of dampening materiel on any available surface would likely do at leaset a little bit of a difference. However my concern were airflow and whether the dampening materiel would act as heat insulation turning the node in to an oven...

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## tracerit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> As long as they are 3-pin, yes you can. If they are 4 pin, you can still cut some plastic off the FD fan speed controller in order to plug the fans in.


great thanks for the reply!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomaskingo*
> 
> I was thinking about this too. It's a given, that there are a lot of surfaces in case, where it is to cramped, but just a little bit of dampening materiel on any available surface would likely do at leaset a little bit of a difference. However my concern were airflow and whether the dampening materiel would act as heat insulation turning the node in to an oven...
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


i actually searched this thread after posting that and it seems to be not worth it. i may consider doing something for my HDD though. I'd like to figure out how to suspend it with girls' hair tie bands like how i'm doing with my Define R4.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tracerit*
> 
> great thanks for the reply!
> i actually searched this thread after posting that and it seems to be not worth it. i may consider doing something for my HDD though. I'd like to figure out how to suspend it with girls' hair tie bands like how i'm doing with my Define R4.


no problem









Yeah I'm pretty sure that dampening the case is not worth it, it is already well insulated. If the HDD noise is the issue here, you can isolate it in a Scythe Himuro for instance and directly let it rest on the PSU.


----------



## Zebeyo

I don't use the HDD brackets myself because I only have a front mounted SSD in my Node, but didn't they come with rubber feet? That should take the majority of the noise I believe?


----------



## tracerit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> I don't use the HDD brackets myself because I only have a front mounted SSD in my Node, but didn't they come with rubber feet? That should take the majority of the noise I believe?


the rubber grommets didn't when i mounted the WD Red HDD in my Define R4. I have read reviews that because of the vertical mounting of the drives in the Node should help with vibration as well. I'll try this out first.


----------



## mrjcarter

New black Node 304 owner here.

I'm having an issue with the stock intake fans. When I have the controller set to the LOW setting, the two fans are not consistent. At times both front fans will be spinning, other times just one, and I've even popped the top off and found neither spinning one time.

When I find one (or both fans) not spinning, a simple touch of the fan blades causes them to spin right up. Also, switching from LOW to another settings *usually* causes them to spin up as well. Nothing is blocking the fans. Powering them are my Seasonic SSR-450RM.

Any advice?


----------



## joeh4384

I had the same issue too. I recently decided to just go with a fan splitter and use the mobo for all my fans.


----------



## mrjcarter

Which one did you go with?


----------



## joeh4384

I use this splitter and my mobo is the Asrock z87-itx.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HJOJS9O/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## markus912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrjcarter*
> 
> I'm having an issue with the stock intake fans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> I had the same issue too.


It's not a bug, it's a feature!


----------



## syfylinux

Is the Silverstone PP05 short cable kit the only set of its kind out there? Is it compatible with any PSU?

Is there another/better alternative?


----------



## Orihalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syfylinux*
> 
> Is the Silverstone PP05 short cable kit the only set of its kind out there? Is it compatible with any PSU?
> 
> Is there another/better alternative?


Indeed there is.

Wire cutter, crimper, crimps and pin removal tool.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkemrtn

May I present to you Zipzilla. Named after the excessive amount of zipties used (100+) and its large size like our favorite lizard









First build in 5 years = any suggestions/feedback would be greatly appreciated!

Full post + more picture here.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkemrtn*


Nice work, you put some time into those cables. You are added.


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## Mkemrtn

Sitting here taking in the design of my new node has me thinking...would a high end dual/triple fan GPU be OK with clean cable management or is a blower style fan a requirement with this case?

What do you guys think and has anyone has anyone tested temps with both in their rig?


----------



## Mkemrtn

Very sleek. Nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> Upgraded my Node 304 a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New parts:
> 
> Black Ice Extreme GTX M184
> Primochill Advance LRT Clear tubing
> Mayhems Pastel UV White
> Modded HDD holder and painted black (Thanks to MetallicAcid)


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkemrtn*
> 
> Sitting here taking in the design of my new node has me thinking...would a high end dual/triple fan GPU be OK with clean cable management or is a blower style fan a requirement with this case?
> 
> What do you guys think and has anyone has anyone tested temps with both in their rig?


I have a dual fan gpu and a blower style gpu in my case and haven't noticed a cpu temp change (probably minor), however they are different gpus (nvidia and amd). A blower style fan should be cooler since the gpu becomes its own thermal chamber instead of venting heat inside the case. But air moves pretty fast out of the node 304 especially with a 120/140mm fan in the back, so I doubt it matters.


----------



## sprucejuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkemrtn*
> 
> Sitting here taking in the design of my new node has me thinking...would a high end dual/triple fan GPU be OK with clean cable management or is a blower style fan a requirement with this case?
> 
> What do you guys think and has anyone has anyone tested temps with both in their rig?


I've gone for the Varor-X Tri-X Sapphire R9 280x. It's a triple fan monster and it seems to be fitting so far. I say so far as my CPU hasn't arrived yet so I haven't routed all the cables absolutely but my theoretical runs seem to be okay. I think so much depends on your chose PSU.

Mine is a 650w G series from Seasonic which is semi modular with a low bank of module slots (lower than the GPU). The non-modular aspect has exactly enough for the mainboard and my GPU (2x 6+2), and I'll only need 1 additional modular cable for the SATA drives (1 spinup and 1 SDD).

I can't vouch for temperatures yet but airflow should not be impeded at all. I'll get some pics up when my 4690k stock finally comes in :/

s


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## Mkemrtn

That card looks like a beast! You'll have to post some pics once everything's complete, I'm curious to see how that large card fits in the little node!

You right the modular plug are placed perfectly under the video card, just used a g550 on my recent build too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprucejuice*
> 
> I've gone for the Varor-X Tri-X Sapphire R9 280x. It's a triple fan monster and it seems to be fitting so far. I say so far as my CPU hasn't arrived yet so I haven't routed all the cables absolutely but my theoretical runs seem to be okay. I think so much depends on your chose PSU.
> 
> Mine is a 650w G series from Seasonic which is semi modular with a low bank of module slots (lower than the GPU). The non-modular aspect has exactly enough for the mainboard and my GPU (2x 6+2), and I'll only need 1 additional modular cable for the SATA drives (1 spinup and 1 SDD).
> 
> I can't vouch for temperatures yet but airflow should not be impeded at all. I'll get some pics up when my 4690k stock finally comes in :/
> 
> s


----------



## sprucejuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkemrtn*
> 
> That card looks like a beast! You'll have to post some pics once everything's complete, I'm curious to see how that large card fits in the little node!
> 
> You right the modular plug are placed perfectly under the video card, just used a g550 on my recent build too


It should be interesting!









I just saw your pics, looks cool. The G-550 is a little thinner I think as I don't think I can route the mainboard power cable around the back of it. I'm having to loop over the top of the PSU. Hopefully I can bundle any excess in a HD Caddy. Bring on the cable ties!

s


----------



## Remizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkemrtn*
> 
> Very sleek. Nice!


Thanks


----------



## Mkemrtn

I found that routing the 24 motherboard cable through the front saved a lot of space on the inside of the node. Stuffing the extra length of cables in the front helps free up space too.

I did route the 8pin motherboard cord and front connectors under the video card, but once zip tied down they shouldn't get in the way. Some of the cords can be hidden within the case frame too since its hollow, hard to show but thats what I attempted with the last photo. Good luck!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprucejuice*
> 
> It should be interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw your pics, looks cool. The G-550 is a little thinner I think as I don't think I can route the mainboard power cable around the back of it. I'm having to loop over the top of the PSU. Hopefully I can bundle any excess in a HD Caddy. Bring on the cable ties!
> 
> s


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomaskingo*
> 
> How do you get the ssd to stick to the front? What is the trick?
> 
> Btw does anyone have experiance with the psu "cooler master vsm 550"?


I had used double sided tape. Just a couple of small squares was enough to hold it in place








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> Upgraded my Node 304 a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New parts:
> 
> Black Ice Extreme GTX M184
> Primochill Advance LRT Clear tubing
> Mayhems Pastel UV White
> Modded HDD holder and painted black (Thanks to MetallicAcid)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice work on the build Raman!









/Justin


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> Thanks!!


BTW I am going to pick up the jigsaw today and start on cutting your window later this afternoon.







Might post some pics in this thread for the community









Best regards,
Justin.


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> Upgraded my Node 304 a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New parts:
> 
> Black Ice Extreme GTX M184
> Primochill Advance LRT Clear tubing
> Mayhems Pastel UV White
> Modded HDD holder and painted black (Thanks to MetallicAcid)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love the WC! How much modding does it take to fit the 184mm? I'm guessing it doesn't fit straight since the two 92mm fans are sparated a bit in the case? I'm looking to do something similar though not using any of the HDD trays so I got some extra wiggle room.

Great to see that it can be done so neatly (is neatly even a word?). My EK Mobo and GTX 770 block should arrive today







. Still have to decide on pump/res though.


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> Thanks! The GTX 184 fits with no problems. Yes the fans have a bit space between them, but thats not a problem, I mounted the rad on one fan only. I used a thin china rad earlier and I used the HDD tray with much room left. If u wanna use the HDD tray with the GTX m184 u have to cut off some cm from the HDD tray like I did.
> 
> Its hard to find a pump that will fit without being too big. I searched a lot for a small pump/res combo, the DC-LT is the only one I found that fits nicely. Its a bit weak and noisy on 12v so I recommend 13/10 tubing if u are going to use the DC-LT. Better flow with smaller tubing rather than 19/13 that I use. Good luck and please share pics when its done.


I was thinking something like a D5 pump since that seems to typically be fitted horizontally? Should give more design options I guess. It's my first WC build so I have to learn all these details like which pumps should be submerged and which has to face one way or the other


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> Good idea, you can mount a tank on the HDD tray side, or come up with a soulotion, space will be tight with tubing installed..I was lucky that everything fitted nicely..
> The pump can be like 10cm high measuring from the PSU.(If u are going to mount it on the PSU)


Yeah I measured it to 10cm as well (well 10.5 but prefer to not have it touch the case and risk vibrations. Good idea mounting on the HDD tray, though I have removed the middle bar the tray rests on since I have a window in the top. Alternatively I could get an SFX PSU in and have more room. Oh well. First thing is to tear it all apart today when I get home and then ofc. admire the water blocks (track and trace on package shows my wife signed for it about 2 hours ago







)


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not many node 304 water coolers...


Indeed - I think you are the second I have seen (not counting my self yet). I must admit I haven't checked all the way through this thread to come to this number so might have missed a couple.


----------



## GunSkillet

Would the Corsair RM550 interfere with with a full length graphics card(GTX 680, 10.5in)?
I believe the RM550 is 160mm long, but I've heard people say that you want less than that, but then again the RM550 does have flat cables.

Edit: nvm, I'm going with the cs550m anyway


----------



## Dyaems

Its not about the size clearance, it is all about the socket placement. If you're using extra modular cables for the PSU then it may hit the graphics card.

Besides, the G550 is a better built PSU than the Corsair anyways







With zero graphics card clearance problem to boot!


----------



## Mkemrtn

Ya the g550 will give you no issues, just installed one in my rig.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> Would the Corsair RM550 interfere with with a full length graphics card(GTX 680, 10.5in)?
> I believe the RM550 is 160mm long, but I've heard people say that you want less than that, but then again the RM550 does have flat cables.
> 
> Edit: nvm, I'm going with the cs550m anyway


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Its not about the size clearance, it is all about the socket placement. If you're using extra modular cables for the PSU then it may hit the graphics card.
> 
> Besides, the G550 is a better built PSU than the Corsair anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With zero graphics card clearance problem to boot!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hello fellow modders! I would like to share an album of a window and HDD mod that I just completed for the Fractal Design﻿ Node 304 case. I hope you like!







I am sure Rammoshe will really enjoy the window mod when he picks it up, and will take some shots for your guys when his PC is complete!

The window is made to the same length as the side GPU mesh so that the design flows and is in proportion to the rest of the case. HDD holder was cut so a thick radiator could be used, and was painted black to match interior.

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...Node 304 mod/HDDcagemod1_zps9d1aa8e1.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...Node 304 mod/HDDcagemod3_zps4e3d96de.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...Node 304 mod/HDDcagemod2_zps5bf282f8.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J... Node 304 mod/Windowmod1_zps1c68a3c7.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J... Node 304 mod/Windowmod2_zps2ef8fd60.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J... Node 304 mod/Windowmod3_zpseb6d8f7b.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J... Node 304 mod/Windowmod4_zps8386c2a4.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J... Node 304 mod/Windowmod5_zps81861453.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J... Node 304 mod/Windowmod6_zps2b0755e3.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J... Node 304 mod/Windowmod7_zpsc0eda5c0.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J... Node 304 mod/Windowmod8_zps746370ab.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J... Node 304 mod/Windowmod9_zps60063acb.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...Node 304 mod/Windowmod10_zps266aff97.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...Node 304 mod/Windowmod11_zpse1f4d7dc.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...Node 304 mod/Windowmod12_zps138ec8fb.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...Node 304 mod/Windowmod13_zpsa05e799a.jpg.html

That is it for me! Thanks for looking









With kind regards,
Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hello fellow modders! I would like to share an album of a window and HDD mod that I just completed for the Fractal Design﻿ Node 304 case. I hope you like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure Rammoshe will really enjoy the window mod when he picks it up, and will take some shots for your guys when his PC is complete!
> 
> The window is made to the same length as the side GPU mesh so that the design flows and is in proportion to the rest of the case. HDD holder was cut so a thick radiator could be used, and was painted black to match interior.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...Node 304 mod/HDDcagemod1_zps9d1aa8e1.jpg.html
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...Node 304 mod/HDDcagemod3_zps4e3d96de.jpg.html
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...Node 304 mod/HDDcagemod2_zps5bf282f8.jpg.html
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J... Node 304 mod/Windowmod1_zps1c68a3c7.jpg.html
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J... Node 304 mod/Windowmod2_zps2ef8fd60.jpg.html
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J... Node 304 mod/Windowmod3_zpseb6d8f7b.jpg.html
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J... Node 304 mod/Windowmod4_zps8386c2a4.jpg.html
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J... Node 304 mod/Windowmod5_zps81861453.jpg.html
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J... Node 304 mod/Windowmod6_zps2b0755e3.jpg.html
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J... Node 304 mod/Windowmod7_zpsc0eda5c0.jpg.html
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J... Node 304 mod/Windowmod8_zps746370ab.jpg.html
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J... Node 304 mod/Windowmod9_zps60063acb.jpg.html
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...Node 304 mod/Windowmod10_zps266aff97.jpg.html
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...Node 304 mod/Windowmod11_zpse1f4d7dc.jpg.html
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...Node 304 mod/Windowmod12_zps138ec8fb.jpg.html
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J...Node 304 mod/Windowmod13_zpsa05e799a.jpg.html
> 
> 
> That is it for me! Thanks for looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With kind regards,
> Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen


Really smooth window mod! Nice work!

Wish I had your skill, but I was stuck with my horrible lack of knowledge when it comes to crafting anything pretty much. Might have a look at making a bigger window now I'm putting water in my Node too.

Speaking of - I got a few things home yesterday:



To put into this:



Just waiting for the 184mm radiator now. I had to import from USA to Denmark since apparently they are not really available anywhere in the EU. I bet I'm getting a hefty VAT and customs fine now, but I might get lucky and avoid it


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> Really smooth window mod! Nice work!
> 
> Wish I had your skill, but I was stuck with my horrible lack of knowledge when it comes to crafting anything pretty much. Might have a look at making a bigger window now I'm putting water in my Node too.
> 
> Speaking of - I got a few things home yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> To put into this:
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for the 184mm radiator now. I had to import from USA to Denmark since apparently they are not really available anywhere in the EU. I bet I'm getting a hefty VAT and customs fine now, but I might get lucky and avoid it


Thanks mate!







Is that a res or window above the 140mm fan?

/Justin


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Thanks mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a res or window above the 140mm fan?
> 
> /Justin


Just a small window I put in a year ago. IMO the problem with the node is the top and sides are one single piece of metal. This makes it hard to do any proper modding on either side or the top to install WC or secure reservoirs or whatever to the sides, as they have to be free to come off.

The size of the window was determined by the bar used to hold the hdd trays, since the acrylic is mounted inside. I since removed the bar as I'm not using the trays, but now I am more or less stuck with a small window. Might be possible to expand it in the future though.


----------



## Romppis97

Hi!

What CPU cooler would you recommend Node 304 case? I have a Cooler Master seidon 120XL water cooling but the pump is considered to be too noisy so I would like to change the air cooling. The maximum price is 100€

My PC Specs:

Intel core i7 4770K @ 4.3GHz
Asus Maximus VI impact
1TB seagate HDD
256GB SSD
PNY GTX 780 Ti

Sorry for my very bad english!


----------



## Vaux

If my calculation are correct the nh-d15 (without front fan who can be use as rear fan) fit withe the hdd in the first bracket and the ssd on the exterior of the bracket


----------



## Romppis97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> If my calculation are correct the nh-d15 (without front fan who can be use as rear fan) fit withe the hdd in the first bracket and the ssd on the exterior of the bracket


Thanks for your advice!







Is nh-d15 better than that of my current water cooler? How silent it is?

EDIT: How about NH-D14? its a 15€ cheaper...worth it?


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romppis97*
> 
> Is nh-d15 better than that of my current water cooler?


Yup:


For noise it's one of the most quieter big cooler with dark rock pro 3

For the nh-d14 is a little louder and less efficient, aslo it's a 140mm +120mm so you can't recycle the front fan in rear case fan. On other side some users already put it in the node, so you're sure it fit.


----------



## sprucejuice

Inching closer to completing my build.

I've had all the components for a week now whilst waiting for my i5 4690k to arrive. That finally turned up today and like a kid at Christmas I dove on in....

...until I noticed my graphics card has a dodgy fan connector with the positive cable not attached at all ...so close! RMA time. The really annoying thing is that I've had the card for a week, but not touched it so as to not get too excited about the upcoming build >.<

Anyhow, progress so far:








At least I can go ahead and get an OS installed in the mean time.

s


----------



## Zebeyo

Well It seems I should have done my research better -The front 184mm radiator wont fit with my current fans, and the pump/res is probably too large (and will block airflow from the 184mm.... Looking more and more like I just need to get one of my engineering friends to design a custom case for me :S


----------



## joeh4384

Is the Vapor a 290 or 290x? Please let me know what kind of temps you get.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprucejuice*


Sweet you are on the list.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

a few updates to my little Node






XFX R9 290 DD (replacing my Galaxy GTX 770 GC - which is going into a Hackintosh build im lining up in an old Power Mac G5 chassis) and some new RAM - Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB (replacing my Corsair Vengeance LP White 8GB - which is going into a new HTPC build)

Pretty happy with the upgrades (picked up on the cheap), and they reallu give the insides a uniform black/Asus Gold/White fan thing going on.


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## Zebeyo

Well too big with snti vibration foam, so I have to rotate it 90 degrees. Possibly also switch to SFX PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> ¨
> Sweet!
> Got mine from US too, bought it from an user here on overclock.net
> Excited too see how you will mount that pump, I want to see how big it is in the case when installed.


Right now placing it on my PSU in the "correct" position is just exactly possible to fit it in. Unfortunately the output is on top and there's no space for a 90 degree adapter. When I use the soft foam cushion i bought to reduce the vibrations it becomes 3 cm too tall not counting the top output. So what I'm planning is to put it on the side. It makes the fill port unusable but thanks to the nature of the D5 pump it shouldn't harm the pump. It will allow mounting of the pump/res, allthough it will give some pretty interesting routing of the tubing.

I also realised I can't

Anyway waiting for 184mm to get here and then once the paycheck comes I'm gonna order the new fans. Looks like the Noctua ones you use are the only ones slim enough to fit.

Considering this is my first ever attempt at WC I'm getting worried if I bit over more than I can chew.

On another note I got 5m RGB LED strip home the other day and am looking at how to install an arduino controller package I made in the case (as if it wasn't cramped enough already), so I can control the LED's directly from the computer, or at least hook up the arduino for new programming from time to time via USB. Should provide for some interesting lighting in the case now the SpinQ VT has to go. Gonna miss my engine look:


----------



## sprucejuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Is the Vapor a 290 or 290x? Please let me know what kind of temps you get.


alas my budget couldn't stretch to either of those. It's a 280x.


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## abba77

anyone done a 4790k with z97 yet? i was going to do the 4770k with z87i-deluxe, but since the new stuff is available, thinking of those. i wont have much of a chance for exchanges, so need to make sure what i am buying works.

thanks.


----------



## Lenny-t

The Node 304 made me join OC.net. I have read the first 150 or so pages and then skipped to page 300 and continued from there.

I decided to go Mini-ITX with my next build but I need some help on choosing the right CPU cooler. I want a silent system (at least in idle) because I will regularly work on it for 8hrs straight. I'm now using a Mugen 2 in my current system but I'm sure that will not fit









I was looking for an aio watercooler (currently the Seidon because it's cheap), especially because of the small space inside the case.
But i think an air cooler will be more silent? Can someone convince me which one to take...

Also, I now went for a 550W PSU but will 450W be sufficient, including some OC?

Here's my current partslist. I might go for a GTX770 if i can save a few euros here and there.


*#**Product**Price**Subtotal*1Intel Core i5-4690K Boxed€ 214,80€ 214,801MSI Z87I Gaming AC€ 139,50€ 139,501MSI GeForce GTX 760 Gaming€ 208,95€ 208,951Fractal Design Node 304 Zwart€ 63,04€ 63,041Cooler Master Seidon 120V€ 36,95€ 36,951Kingston HyperX KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX€ 69,90€ 69,901Seasonic G-Serie 550Watt€ 79,45€ 79,451Crucial MX100 256GB€ 88,-€ 88,-*Total*€ 900,59 
*Permlink to list*


----------



## sprucejuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenny-t*
> 
> The Node 304 made me join OC.net. I have read the first 150 or so pages and then skipped to page 300 and continued from there.
> 
> I decided to go Mini-ITX with my next build but I need some help on choosing the right CPU cooler. I want a silent system (at least in idle)...


I'm far for the most experienced with the node but silence (or as close to it) is my aim as well as the Node is sat next to my mouse hand. I'm running on air and i'm currently idling at 42C on the cpu with no fans spinning (set to kick in at 45C) ...though i've yet to install my gpu which'll obviously make a world of difference lol









I've a couple of points:

1/ you've gone with a Devil's Canyon CPU but opted for the z87 mobo, where I understand a z97 mobo is natively supported. MSI have their Z97I GAMING AC board out so I was wondering why you opted for the z87 variant.

2/ If you can stretch the budget to a 512Gb MX100 then you'll benefit much more from the write speeds. It seems to be dropping in price almost daily in the UK.

3/ The G-Series are nice for this case. I believe the 550 is slightly narrower than the 650 allowing you to route some cables between the PSU and case front at the lower level. I'd definitely keep the 550 to allow for some overhead.

Other than that, it looks cool, I bet you can't wait to start









s


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenny-t*
> 
> The Node 304 made me join OC.net. I have read the first 150 or so pages and then skipped to page 300 and continued from there.
> 
> I decided to go Mini-ITX with my next build but I need some help on choosing the right CPU cooler. I want a silent system (at least in idle) because I will regularly work on it for 8hrs straight. I'm now using a Mugen 2 in my current system but I'm sure that will not fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for an aio watercooler (currently the Seidon because it's cheap), especially because of the small space inside the case.
> But i think an air cooler will be more silent? Can someone convince me which one to take...
> 
> Also, I now went for a 550W PSU but will 450W be sufficient, including some OC?
> 
> Here's my current partslist. I might go for a GTX770 if i can save a few euros here and there.
> 
> 
> *#**Product**Price**Subtotal*1Intel Core i5-4690K Boxed€ 214,80€ 214,801MSI Z87I Gaming AC€ 139,50€ 139,501MSI GeForce GTX 760 Gaming€ 208,95€ 208,951Fractal Design Node 304 Zwart€ 63,04€ 63,041Cooler Master Seidon 120V€ 36,95€ 36,951Kingston HyperX KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX€ 69,90€ 69,901Seasonic G-Serie 550Watt€ 79,45€ 79,451Crucial MX100 256GB€ 88,-€ 88,-*Total*€ 900,59 
> *Permlink to list*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprucejuice*
> 
> I'm far for the most experienced with the node but silence (or as close to it) is my aim as well as the Node is sat next to my mouse hand. I'm running on air and i'm currently idling at 42C on the cpu with no fans spinning (set to kick in at 45C) ...though i've yet to install my gpu which'll obviously make a world of difference lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've a couple of points:
> 
> 1/ you've gone with a Devil's Canyon CPU but opted for the z87 mobo, where I understand a z97 mobo is natively supported. MSI have their Z97I GAMING AC board out so I was wondering why you opted for the z87 variant.
> 
> 2/ If you can stretch the budget to a 512Gb MX100 then you'll benefit much more from the write speeds. It seems to be dropping in price almost daily in the UK.
> 
> 3/ The G-Series are nice for this case. I believe the 550 is slightly narrower than the 650 allowing you to route some cables between the PSU and case front at the lower level. I'd definitely keep the 550 to allow for some overhead.
> 
> Other than that, it looks cool, I bet you can't wait to start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s


The G series 550 is great for this case as the modular ports sit sufficiently low that you can route your cables around/under the GPU even when full length. Many here in the thread, myself included are very happy with their G550.

Regarding silence I found that the GPU is by far the loudest part. Even then the case is usually pretty silent, mainly due to the big intake next to the GPU, always providing fresh cool air directly when needed, so fans don't need to spin up much.

I actually have a Mugen 2 Rev. B in another build but haven't tested it in the node. I suspect it might be a bit too big though. You should find plenty of ideas for a CPU cooler here in the thread, but why not AIO? One huge benefit I see is you can save 1 fan since the CPU cooling fan and rear exhaust fan will be the same. I have zero experience with AIO's though (pump noise etc?)


----------



## Lenny-t

Thanks for the replies so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprucejuice*
> 
> I'm far for the most experienced with the node but silence (or as close to it) is my aim as well as the Node is sat next to my mouse hand. I'm running on air and i'm currently idling at 42C on the cpu with no fans spinning (set to kick in at 45C) ...though i've yet to install my gpu which'll obviously make a world of difference lol


Nice that you manage to keep the fans off while idle. What cooler are you using?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprucejuice*
> 
> I've a couple of points:
> 
> 1/ you've gone with a Devil's Canyon CPU but opted for the z87 mobo, where I understand a z97 mobo is natively supported. MSI have their Z97I GAMING AC board out so I was wondering why you opted for the z87 variant.


Whoops, mistaken. I will change it to Z97.

//Edit
I have just looked at the list of Z97 boards, and there are actually some more contestants in the race. Most things I want from a board is good audio quality (Realtek ALC1150 chip) and decent overclocking. Results in two choices:
- MSI Z97I GAMING AC (~€150)
- Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5 (~€130)

Now I need to find out why the MSI should get my €20 extra, otherwise I'll stick to the Gigabyte.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprucejuice*
> 
> 2/ If you can stretch the budget to a 512Gb MX100 then you'll benefit much more from the write speeds. It seems to be dropping in price almost daily in the UK.


The 256GB will be sufficient for me, I'll be using it as startup disk and won't be installing too much on it. Read speeds are more important here then write speeds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> You should find plenty of ideas for a CPU cooler here in the thread, but why not AIO? One huge benefit I see is you can save 1 fan since the CPU cooling fan and rear exhaust fan will be the same. I have zero experience with AIO's though (pump noise etc?)


I'm looking for either a (near) silent aio or air cooler. I'm just wondering which options I have. I have read around 200 pages in this thread and a lot of options have passed, but there is not really a shortlist on which are silent.

I guess I will have to go through some more reviews of aio coolers...


----------



## sprucejuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenny-t*
> 
> //Edit
> I have just looked at the list of Z97 boards, and there are actually some more contestants in the race. Most things I want from a board is good audio quality (Realtek ALC1150 chip) and decent overclocking. Results in two choices:
> - MSI Z97I GAMING AC (~€150)
> - Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5 (~€130)
> 
> Now I need to find out why the MSI should get my €20 extra, otherwise I'll stick to the Gigabyte.


I'd go with the Gigabyte. It has a more central CPU location on the board with the northbridge between the CPU and the GPU, should be better for heatsink space. The MSI CPU location is next to the GPU and could get a little cramped.

For CPU Cooler I went with Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro V2. I'd heard it was fairly quiet and v easy to fit. Combine that with a relatively cheap price (£19) and it was a winner for me. If I were to take it up a level and get a 'better' setup it'd be with something like Noctua NH-U14S or possibly Noctua NH-U9B-SE2.


----------



## llythrus

The gigabyte board has only a 4-pin motherboard header so I believe that the voltage can't be increased over the stock voltage as with their other mini itx motherboards. You can still undervolt in bios though.

Go with either an asus or asrock mobo, the cpu socket on both aren't too close to the gpu and the voltage can be increased beyond the stock voltage for overclocking.

Edit: think this only applies to their z77 mini itx, but the 8 pin on the msi board allows for higher overclocks. There is also the different onboard sound codec and wifi card.


----------



## crustacean

Just built a Node 304 FreeNAS system for work, figured I'd post my box here!
I read through like 100 pages of this thread while ordering parts. Great info







.

Any advice on cooling hard drives? I'm using all stock fans, and my temps are good, but to promote longevity id like to keep them as cold as possible. Cable management is pretty maxed out already.

Parts List:
Mobo: ASRock E3C226D2I
PSU: SeaSonic SSR-450RM
RAM: 16GB Crutial ECC (1600mhz)
HDDs: 4x 3TB WD Red drives
CPU: Intel i3 4130 (3.4ghz)
all came out to a little over $1000.


----------



## joeh4384

You can get a very small improvement switching the front fans. They should be good in the node though since they are right next to the front 92mm fans.


----------



## Lenny-t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> The gigabyte board has only a 4-pin motherboard header so I believe that the voltage can't be increased over the stock voltage as with their other mini itx motherboards. You can still undervolt in bios though.
> 
> Go with either an asus or asrock mobo, the cpu socket on both aren't too close to the gpu and the voltage can be increased beyond the stock voltage for overclocking.
> 
> Edit: think this only applies to their z77 mini itx, but the 8 pin on the msi board allows for higher overclocks. There is also the different onboard sound codec and wifi card.


I will not do any massive overclocking so i think i will manage with only a 4pin cpu power. And i will most likely never use the wifi, since i have cat6 cables in every room of the house. I thought the sound was the same on both boards (ALC1150)?


----------



## sprucejuice

Is anyone having issues with their front usb? It fails to detect flash drives that work happily on every other port on the machine, yet throw up errors on the front. I get the chime when the drive is plugged in but the device manager identifies the drive with a little yellow exclamation and the error: "This device cannot start" Code 10. This isn't 100% of the time though as very occasionally the device gets assigned a drive letter... though I still can't actually get to navigate to it and the light on the stick would intermittently go on and off as if there were not enough power (speculation).

I've double checked I've the header firmly and securely fastened on the mobo. I've ordered another USB3 header cable to see if it's mobo/case but I'm not sure what else I can test to identify the issue.

Anyone else had problems? Any suggestions?

s


----------



## junapalm

Hello everybody,
I have been reading this thread for quite a while and what an inspiration
it still is!









Bought my Node 304 last year und just now finished the updated build
with some new parts. I did this out of boredom but hey, it's a hobby!

Hardware now:

Asrock Z87E-ITX
BeQuiet E9 CM 480W
Intel i7 4790K
Noctua NH-D14
Samsung Evo240 250 GB SSD
G.Skill TridentX 8 GB DDR3-2.400
Gigabyte 780Ti OC running at GHz settings

Fans are BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 for front and rear
and the Noctua fans that came with the NH-D14.

The SSD is hidden and attached with velcro behing the front.

I know this is overkill, but I like to play BF4 and the setup delivers!









I'm not really good with routing cables so I ended up with this (still took a lot of time):









Yes, it is all in all a very close fit. The power supply is unscrewed but fits with the GPU.
The Noctua NH-D14 fits like a dream, almost. Not much clearance left though.

Temps are no issue so far. All the fans run at 5V except the Noctua in the middle which won't start
with less than 7V.

So can I join the club now, please?


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprucejuice*
> 
> Is anyone having issues with their front usb? It fails to detect flash drives that work happily on every other port on the machine, yet throw up errors on the front. I get the chime when the drive is plugged in but the device manager identifies the drive with a little yellow exclamation and the error: "This device cannot start" Code 10. This isn't 100% of the time though as very occasionally the device gets assigned a drive letter... though I still can't actually get to navigate to it and the light on the stick would intermittently go on and off as if there were not enough power (speculation).
> 
> I've double checked I've the header firmly and securely fastened on the mobo. I've ordered another USB3 header cable to see if it's mobo/case but I'm not sure what else I can test to identify the issue.
> 
> Anyone else had problems? Any suggestions?
> 
> s


Software issue probably. I had a similar issue, difference being that the front usb (connected to usb 3 header) would not detect usb devices and didn't throw up errors. I uninstalled the intel usb 3 drivers and the front usb started working again.


----------



## sprucejuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> Software issue probably. I had a similar issue, difference being that the front usb (connected to usb 3 header) would not detect usb devices and didn't throw up errors. I uninstalled the intel usb 3 drivers and the front usb started working again.


I can't find drivers for w8.1. I think Intel have given up :/ Software is my suspicion too


----------



## llythrus

No, just uninstalled the usb driver (don't bother installing any usb 3 drivers), and let windows run with the default usb driver, that's what I did.


----------



## sprucejuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> No, just uninstalled the usb driver (don't bother installing any usb 3 drivers), and let windows run with the default usb driver, that's what I did.


I've not installed a separate USB 3 driver on a clean install and there's nothing listed under add/remove so I must be running a native MS one. bah


----------



## llythrus

Do you know if the front usb ports are controlled by the intel chipset or third party (Asmedia)? On my motherboard the usb header is on the intel controller, but it might be different for your board, so you'll probably need drivers for those.


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## crustacean

They're rosewill cables! Got them here.

I got the shortest cables i could (10"), but the also offer 19.7".

The only thing i noticed is the plug is pretty thick. Zoom in on my last picture to see what i mean. See how the plugs are kinda pushing on each other where they attach to the mobo? 2 cables on top of each other worked fine, but when i go to install a third, I'm not sure how it will go. Sata ports allow a bit of flex though, so I have a feeling it will be fine. Just don't force it!


----------



## sprucejuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> Do you know if the front usb ports are controlled by the intel chipset or third party (Asmedia)? On my motherboard the usb header is on the intel controller, but it might be different for your board, so you'll probably need drivers for those.


My mobo is an Asus Z97I-PLUS and on the spec page it lists:

Intel® Z97 chipset :
6 x USB 3.0/2.0 port(s) (4 at back panel, blue, 2 at mid-board)

Intel® Z97 chipset :
6 x USB 2.0/1.1 port(s) (4 at back panel, , 2 at mid-board)

So, I gather it's all Intel based and I need to twiddle my thumbs until a new chipset driver arrives >.< Incidently, some USB2 thumb drives work flawlessly, bizarre.

Thanks for your input though









s


----------



## Noregret

Hey guys

I am beginning to think about assembling my own little system using this Node 304. It will consist of the following so far:

Core I7 4790K
ASUS Z97I-PLUS
2x4 GB G.Skill TridentX 2400 MHz
250GB Samsung 840 x 2
1 TB WD Green
Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X

I have however big doubts about the cooling and the PSU. I would like to use a tower cooler, since i do not like these AIO.
For PSU I have been thinking of using Seasonic G 650 - thats worth it - and will it fit?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## junapalm

Check this out...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/3480#post_22487317

I found the BeQuiet E9 CM 480W to be super silent and very stable in terms of power. As for the cooler, if the Noctua DH-N14 fits, most other tower coolers should fit as well.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noregret*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I am beginning to think about assembling my own little system using this Node 304. It will consist of the following so far:
> 
> Core I7 4790K
> ASUS Z97I-PLUS
> 2x4 GB G.Skill TridentX 2400 MHz
> 250GB Samsung 840 x 2
> 1 TB WD Green
> Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X
> 
> I have however big doubts about the cooling and the PSU. I would like to use a tower cooler, since i do not like these AIO.
> For PSU I have been thinking of using Seasonic G 650 - thats worth it - and will it fit?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


i use this with a near to identical system as yours and i have no power problems...my kill-a-watt readings are always below 450w max draw on prime95/furmark.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=447&area=en

150mm long with low down modular plugs makes an easy fit, especially using short cable kit PP05E


----------



## sprucejuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noregret*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I am beginning to think about assembling my own little system using this Node 304. It will consist of the following so far:
> 
> Core I7 4790K
> ASUS Z97I-PLUS
> 2x4 GB G.Skill TridentX 2400 MHz
> 250GB Samsung 840 x 2
> 1 TB WD Green
> Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X
> 
> I have however big doubts about the cooling and the PSU. I would like to use a tower cooler, since i do not like these AIO.
> For PSU I have been thinking of using Seasonic G 650 - thats worth it - and will it fit?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


wow, you could be the slightly more beefy twin to my new system =]

i'm using the G-650 with i5 devils canyon, the same mobo and the Sapphire 280x Vapor-X Tri-X, also with 1 SSD and 1 WB Green









The PSU will fit perfectly with the modular sockets running under the GPU. I found the only modular cable I needed was 1 SATA across the 2 drives, the non-modular parts cover everything else perfectly (assuming the 290x power socket is x2 8 slots as with the 280x).

The mobo has 2 case fan headers so you can route the case fans (with a Y connector for the front 2) without the need to power the case based fan controller and control fans through the ASUS BIOS or AI III software.

...I'm just assuming the 290x is the same length as the 280x btw!

should be a monster!

s


----------



## BartB

Hi Guys

I'm planning to build a system in the Node 304 quite similar to the one posted by Noregret. I'm planning on using the following components:

CPU: Core I7 4790K
Mobo: MSI Z97I Gaming AC
GPU: MSI Geforce N780 TF 3G5/OC
RAM: 2x8GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical DDR3-1600
SSD: Samsung 840 Series Pro 256 GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB
PSU: Seasonic G650

My concerns regarding the G650 have kinda been answered already, so i was wondering what cooler you guys would suggest. I'm currently thinking on the Scythe mugen 4...
Also, any thoughts on temps/noise?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JMatzelle303

You can get the Thermalright AXP-200 which will fit that board perfectly

Its not supper expensive and is a good cpu cooler for that case and board. Also love the build and welcome to the forums


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crustacean*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junapalm*


You are both added. Welcome


----------



## danielxcloud

Hey all,

I just migrated my ASUS Z87 Impact / 4670K build over from a 350D to a Node 304 and having some temperature issues. I was using a H100i in my 350D, but opted for a H60 in the 304 due to space constraints (obviously). After getting all the hardware installed, new 92mm Noctua and 120mm Noctua (mounted to H60 rad) installed, and Windows up and running - I ran some Prime and Linx and hit 100C on first go. Of course I panicked. I had it at 4.5GHZ 1.3V like I did in my 350D, I assumed since it was the identical hardware that I would be able to make 4.5GHZ work with a H60, and since it was idling in the low 30s like it was in my 350D, I thought all was well.

So I thought I might have installed it wrong, I don't have tiny hands, and this case is great - but tough for me to work in. So I disassembled everything, cleaned off the H60 and my CPU, got some new paste, and re-seated, packed it all back up, and 3 hours later got back into Windows to try Prime and Linx again. Same problem, 90-100C 100% load. Dropped it from 4.5 to 4.2 (1.25V), got it to the 80s; from 4.2 to 4.0 (1.225V), got it to the 70's, finally just ran stock settings and now I'm at 60/70s on boost.

I guess my questions are:
1. Are temps going to be that extraordinarily different between the 2 cases?
2. Is the H60 really that "lower in performance" than my H100i/H80 (I've used both on this processor before) using identical hardware?
3. Did I install the H60 wrong a *third time*, which is hard for me to believe, or should I expect this type of performance from this cooler?

Full Specs
4670k
ASUS Impact Z87
2x4GB Mushkin BlackRidgelines
Corsair H60
Seasonic X650
Samsung EVO 250GB
NO GPU

*TL;DR* Migrated build from 350D to 304. Ran same settings in both rigs, hit 100C in 304, reseated didn't help, running stock now.

_Edit: Obviously, I know going from a 240mm to 120mm radiator setup will have temp. differences, I just wasn't expecting it to be *that* drastic._


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielxcloud*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just migrated my ASUS Z87 Impact / 4670K build over from a 350D to a Node 304 and having some temperature issues. I was using a H100i in my 350D, but opted for a H60 in the 304 due to space constraints (obviously). After getting all the hardware installed, new 92mm Noctua and 120mm Noctua (mounted to H60 rad) installed, and Windows up and running - I ran some Prime and Linx and hit 100C on first go. Of course I panicked. I had it at 4.5GHZ 1.3V like I did in my 350D, I assumed since it was the identical hardware that I would be able to make 4.5GHZ work with a H60, and since it was idling in the low 30s like it was in my 350D, I thought all was well.
> 
> So I thought I might have installed it wrong, I don't have tiny hands, and this case is great - but tough for me to work in. So I disassembled everything, cleaned off the H60 and my CPU, got some new paste, and re-seated, packed it all back up, and 3 hours later got back into Windows to try Prime and Linx again. Same problem, 90-100C 100% load. Dropped it from 4.5 to 4.2 (1.25V), got it to the 80s; from 4.2 to 4.0 (1.225V), got it to the 70's, finally just ran stock settings and now I'm at 60/70s on boost.
> 
> I guess my questions are:
> 1. Are temps going to be that extraordinarily different between the 2 cases?
> 2. Is the H60 really that "lower in performance" than my H100i/H80 (I've used both on this processor before) using identical hardware?
> 3. Did I install the H60 wrong a *third time*, which is hard for me to believe, or should I expect this type of performance from this cooler?
> 
> Full Specs
> 4670k
> ASUS Impact Z87
> 2x4GB Mushkin BlackRidgelines
> Corsair H60
> Seasonic X650
> Samsung EVO 250GB
> NO GPU
> 
> 
> 
> *TL;DR* Migrated build from 350D to 304. Ran same settings in both rigs, hit 100C in 304, reseated didn't help, running stock now.
> 
> _Edit: Obviously, I know going from a 240mm to 120mm radiator setup will have temp. differences, I just wasn't expecting it to be *that* drastic._


4.5jiggahertz haswell and H60 does not mix in my opinion, at least in my country. you should have used H80i instead. the 4.0~4.2jiggahertz's temp looks fine though.

anyways, have you tried taking out the motherboard and h60 and test it in open air, to see if you will get similar temps? using 4.5ghz clock of course.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielxcloud*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I just migrated my ASUS Z87 Impact / 4670K build over from a 350D to a Node 304 and having some temperature issues. I was using a H100i in my 350D, but opted for a H60 in the 304 due to space constraints (obviously). After getting all the hardware installed, new 92mm Noctua and 120mm Noctua (mounted to H60 rad) installed, and Windows up and running - I ran some Prime and Linx and hit 100C on first go. Of course I panicked. I had it at 4.5GHZ 1.3V like I did in my 350D, I assumed since it was the identical hardware that I would be able to make 4.5GHZ work with a H60, and since it was idling in the low 30s like it was in my 350D, I thought all was well.
> 
> So I thought I might have installed it wrong, I don't have tiny hands, and this case is great - but tough for me to work in. So I disassembled everything, cleaned off the H60 and my CPU, got some new paste, and re-seated, packed it all back up, and 3 hours later got back into Windows to try Prime and Linx again. Same problem, 90-100C 100% load. Dropped it from 4.5 to 4.2 (1.25V), got it to the 80s; from 4.2 to 4.0 (1.225V), got it to the 70's, finally just ran stock settings and now I'm at 60/70s on boost.
> 
> I guess my questions are:
> 1. Are temps going to be that extraordinarily different between the 2 cases?
> 2. Is the H60 really that "lower in performance" than my H100i/H80 (I've used both on this processor before) using identical hardware?
> 3. Did I install the H60 wrong a *third time*, which is hard for me to believe, or should I expect this type of performance from this cooler?
> 
> Full Specs
> 4670k
> ASUS Impact Z87
> 2x4GB Mushkin BlackRidgelines
> Corsair H60
> Seasonic X650
> Samsung EVO 250GB
> NO GPU
> 
> *TL;DR* Migrated build from 350D to 304. Ran same settings in both rigs, hit 100C in 304, reseated didn't help, running stock now.
> 
> _Edit: Obviously, I know going from a 240mm to 120mm radiator setup will have temp. differences, I just wasn't expecting it to be *that* drastic._


h100i and h80i have similar surface areas from what i understand as the h80i is a 38mm rad, and the h100i is 240mmx25mm - with the h60 you are truly cutting your h100i in half and you shouldnt expect performance anywhere near the h80i/h100i. this is my understanding. tomshardware.com has great cooler review charts that should give you an idea of expected performance for air/aio coolers.

for an example im running a h80i with my 4670k at 4.3 at 1.230v and i dont break 70 degrees on prime95..i could go higher but i like the cold.


----------



## llythrus

Its a slim 120 rad compared to a 120 thick rad and a 240 rad. One option you could do is just cut a 240 rad mount to the top of the case.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lenny-t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenny-t*
> 
> First shopping list is here.


I have updated my build compared to last one (follow the quote). I haved moved from the aio cooler to the CM Hyper 212 EVO. It's cheaper, keeps things cooler and it's more silent. I can always go aio in the future but for now I'll go air. Furthermore I have moved to a Z97 board as per the feedback after my previous post. The new shopping list looks like this:


*#**Product**Prijs**Subtotaal*1Intel Core i5-4690K Boxed€ 213,25€ 213,251Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5€ 130,50€ 130,501MSI GeForce GTX 760 Gaming€ 208,75€ 208,751Fractal Design Node 304 Zwart€ 63,04€ 63,041Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO€ 25,95€ 25,951Kingston HyperX KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX€ 69,90€ 69,901Seasonic G-Serie 550Watt€ 79,45€ 79,451Crucial MX100 256GB€ 90,11€ 90,11*Totaal*€ 880,95 
*Permlink*

I'll be ordering everything in around 1,5week. So there's still some time to adjust things. Any comments on this updated config?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenny-t*
> 
> I have updated my build compared to last one (follow the quote). I haved moved from the aio cooler to the CM Hyper 212 EVO. It's cheaper, keeps things cooler and it's more silent. I can always go aio in the future but for now I'll go air. Furthermore I have moved to a Z97 board as per the feedback after my previous post. The new shopping list looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#**Product**Prijs**Subtotaal*1Intel Core i5-4690K Boxed€ 213,25€ 213,251Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5€ 130,50€ 130,501MSI GeForce GTX 760 Gaming€ 208,75€ 208,751Fractal Design Node 304 Zwart€ 63,04€ 63,041Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO€ 25,95€ 25,951Kingston HyperX KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX€ 69,90€ 69,901Seasonic G-Serie 550Watt€ 79,45€ 79,451Crucial MX100 256GB€ 90,11€ 90,11*Totaal*€ 880,95 
> *Permlink*
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be ordering everything in around 1,5week. So there's still some time to adjust things. Any comments on this updated config?


Looks sweet!









By the way, if you're looking for a red/black theme build as well, you may want to look at these two, if you don't mind the slight increase in price, that is.

http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/314138/xigmatek-dark-knight.html

and

http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/377507/kingston-hyperx-fury-red-hx318c10frk2-8.html
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/377499/kingston-hyperx-fury-red-hx318c10fr-8.html

or

http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/377492/kingston-hyperx-fury-black-hx318c10fbk2-8.html
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/377483/kingston-hyperx-fury-black-hx313c9fbk2-8.html

p.s. i can't read the website, just guessing xD


----------



## Lenny-t

Thanks Dyaems! I don't really care about the looks, I'm not 16 years old anymore.








And since the case is closed, you can't see it anyway.


----------



## Dyaems

Then you're good to go!


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenny-t*
> 
> Thanks Dyaems! I don't really care about the looks, I'm not 16 years old anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since the case is closed, you can't see it anyway.


Ouch - I just turned 30 and am slightly offended now...









But then I do have a window so I can actually look inside.


----------



## contay

Hey everyone!

I've been following this topic for a month now and finally decided to join in. It's been temping to watch all nice ideas you guys have and what you have done to your rigs. I currently have rather nice rig inside Fractal Define and today I ordered a little brother for it: White Node 304, hurray!

Currently, what I think I'll have set up is half by coincidence and half by

My first choice for gpu was Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3x (I was lucky and I found one barely used on ebay, 160€ including shipping and taxes). I currently run one in my other rig so I will SLI them, when Node gets improvement. Also I have not a single bad word to say about this card.

For CPU, new i5 will be the one. 4690K, to be precise.

For RAM I might just stick Crucials CL-series, they are cheap and have done great job on my current right so why not.

Crucial will be my selection for SSD, too. I have one spare 240GB and I just might add second for extended capacity. Damn 50GB games...

For power I will try my spare 450 Watt Super Flower Golden Green PRO. It has powered similiar system without problems. If cabling becomes an issue, I'll start looking something recommended here earlier. But, as I have this one spare, I can as well try it first.

For mobo I found Asrock H87M-ITX LGA1150. It should do fine and it isn't the most expensive one either.

For cooling, I haven't yet decided. I'll upgrade case fans for noctuas but for cpu-cooler I am thinking Antec KÜHLER H2O 650. For 52€ it provides nice and efficient cooling. If someone can prove otherwise, I'll gladly hear it.

Hope I didn't forget anything  sorry for bad English.

Contay

PS, I'll add pic as soon as case arrives.

EDIT: I don't have that much experience my self but I know how to find info and have couple of guys to help me with, so sorry if there is some terrible errors in component choosing.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> I've been following this topic for a month now and finally decided to join in. It's been temping to watch all nice ideas you guys have and what you have done to your rigs. I currently have rather nice rig inside Fractal Define and today I ordered a little brother for it: White Node 304, hurray!
> 
> Currently, what I think I'll have set up is half by coincidence and half by
> 
> My first choice for gpu was Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3x (I was lucky and I found one barely used on ebay, 160€ including shipping and taxes). I currently run one in my other rig so I will SLI them, when Node gets improvement. Also I have not a single bad word to say about this card.
> 
> For CPU, new i5 will be the one. 4690K, to be precise.
> 
> For RAM I might just stick Crucials CL-series, they are cheap and have done great job on my current right so why not.
> 
> Crucial will be my selection for SSD, too. I have one spare 240GB and I just might add second for extended capacity. Damn 50GB games...
> 
> For power I will try my spare 450 Watt Super Flower Golden Green PRO. It has powered similiar system without problems. If cabling becomes an issue, I'll start looking something recommended here earlier. But, as I have this one spare, I can as well try it first.
> 
> For mobo I found Asrock H87M-ITX LGA1150. It should do fine and it isn't the most expensive one either.
> 
> For cooling, I haven't yet decided. I'll upgrade case fans for noctuas but for cpu-cooler I am thinking Antec KÜHLER H2O 650. For 52€ it provides nice and efficient cooling. If someone can prove otherwise, I'll gladly hear it.
> 
> Hope I didn't forget anything  sorry for bad English.
> 
> Contay
> 
> PS, I'll add pic as soon as case arrives.
> 
> EDIT: I don't have that much experience my self but I know how to find info and have couple of guys to help me with, so sorry if there is some terrible errors in component choosing.


are you planning to overclock your processor?
if you are its worth the extra $$$ for a Z87/Z97 series mobo. if no OC in mind then save yourself some $$$ on the processor and get a non-K model. just my 2 cents


----------



## contay

Ah, good point. Since I don't yet have mobo nor cpu, I give non-k model a thought. I wasn't planning OC. In my current rig everything is stock clocked (gpu is gigabyte OC, no more). As I don't have interest nor experience for OC, non-k model might save a penny. 13€ actually. Also, Node isn't overclockers first choice


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been following this topic for a month now and finally decided to join in. It's been temping to watch all nice ideas you guys have and what you have done to your rigs. I currently have rather nice rig inside Fractal Define and today I ordered a little brother for it: White Node 304, hurray!
> 
> Currently, what I think I'll have set up is half by coincidence and half by
> 
> My first choice for gpu was Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3x (I was lucky and I found one barely used on ebay, 160€ including shipping and taxes). I currently run one in my other rig so I will SLI them, when Node gets improvement. Also I have not a single bad word to say about this card.
> 
> For CPU, new i5 will be the one. 4690K, to be precise.
> 
> For RAM I might just stick Crucials CL-series, they are cheap and have done great job on my current right so why not.
> 
> Crucial will be my selection for SSD, too. I have one spare 240GB and I just might add second for extended capacity. Damn 50GB games...
> 
> For power I will try my spare 450 Watt Super Flower Golden Green PRO. It has powered similiar system without problems. If cabling becomes an issue, I'll start looking something recommended here earlier. But, as I have this one spare, I can as well try it first.
> 
> For mobo I found Asrock H87M-ITX LGA1150. It should do fine and it isn't the most expensive one either.
> 
> For cooling, I haven't yet decided. I'll upgrade case fans for noctuas but for cpu-cooler I am thinking Antec KÜHLER H2O 650. For 52€ it provides nice and efficient cooling. If someone can prove otherwise, I'll gladly hear it.
> 
> Hope I didn't forget anything  sorry for bad English.
> 
> Contay
> 
> PS, I'll add pic as soon as case arrives.
> 
> EDIT: I don't have that much experience my self but I know how to find info and have couple of guys to help me with, so sorry if there is some terrible errors in component choosing.


Welcome!








Quote:


> My first choice for gpu was Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3x (I was lucky and I found one barely used on ebay, 160€ including shipping and taxes). I currently run one in my other rig so *I will SLI them, when Node gets improvement.* Also I have not a single bad word to say about this card.


Not sure if I understand this, but if I understand it right, you cannot do SLI on an ITX board since it only has one pcie slot.

Quote:


> For CPU, new i5 will be the one. 4690K, to be precise.
> 
> For mobo I found Asrock H87M-ITX LGA1150. It should do fine and it isn't the most expensive one either.


As InfraRedRabbit mentioned, do you have any plans to OC? With your motherboard choice, you cannot OC your processor sadly so you need a Z87/Z97 motherboard.

If you do not have plans to OC your processor, just get a 4590 and save money.

Quote:


> For power I will try my spare 450 Watt Super Flower Golden Green PRO. It has powered similiar system without problems. If cabling becomes an issue, I'll start looking something recommended here earlier. But, as I have this one spare, I can as well try it first.


This should be fine, and no graphics card clearance issues since it is non-modular. You might have a problem tidying up the cables though.

Quote:


> Crucial will be my selection for SSD, too. I have one spare 240GB and I just might add second for extended capacity. Damn 50GB games...


Just get a separate hard drive for your games? Not all games benefit from SSD based on my experience.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I understand this, but if I understand it right, you cannot do SLI on an ITX board since it only has one pcie slot.


Oh, I meant when Node gets new Gpu, I'll take GTX760 to my other (Define) rig. You are right, ITX cant do sli.
Quote:


> Quote:
> For CPU, new i5 will be the one. 4690K, to be precise.
> 
> For mobo I found Asrock H87M-ITX LGA1150. It should do fine and it isn't the most expensive one either.
> 
> As InfraRedRabbit mentioned, do you have any plans to OC? With your motherboard choice, you cannot OC your processor sadly so you need a Z87/Z97 motherboard.
> 
> If you do not have plans to OC your processor, just get a 4590 and save money.


Seems I have to recheck CPU options.
Quote:


> Quote:
> Crucial will be my selection for SSD, too. I have one spare 240GB and I just might add second for extended capacity. Damn 50GB games...
> 
> Just get a separate hard drive for your games? Not all games benefit from SSD based on my experience.


I haven't used HDDs for 2 years. So, I'll just mount two 240 SSDs. In my other rig I have 2x256 and I have enough space for gaming library and other stuff. Node will be gaming only.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> I haven't used HDDs for 2 years. So, I'll just mount two 240 SSDs. In my other rig I have 2x256 and I have enough space for gaming library and other stuff. Node will be gaming only.


Yeah I only use SSDs in my setups as well. I have a NAS to archive stuff, rest runs from SSD.

First world gamer problem: My games load so fast I don't have time to read the hints at the loading screen


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> Yeah I only use SSDs in my setups as well. I have a NAS to archive stuff, rest runs from SSD.
> 
> First world gamer problem: My games load so fast I don't have time to read the hints at the loading screen


 I had to, sorry : )

Also, I need to think about some good filter system for fans. That hairy beast on my avatar leaves enormous amounts of hair. On my current build I have slight "overpressure in case" as intake fans have little bigger air flow than outtakes. Bottom holes etc draw cat hair and dust nearly nothing. With Node such is impossible. But from what I understand it should have good filters by stock?


----------



## Dyaems

You do not need to replace the filters. You will only need to use a filter if you're using the rear part of the Node 304 for intake.


----------



## contay

Good to know. I am planning using intake on front and exhaust on back. If I use closed watercooling loop for cpu (like Antec KÜHLER H2O 650 as I was planning) is there any difficulties if rear fan and coolers radiator have different air flow? From what I understand cpu cooler uses same screw holes as rear fan. Or at least they are mounted "in a queue".


----------



## abba77

Proposed system: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/hwvPgs

The two samsung SSDs will be in Raid-0 for OS and most Apps. I have the 840Pro listed on there, but will get the 850Pro.
The intel ssd will be for other apps and my files. I already have this.
The seagate 3TB will be for storage and backups. Network backs to a server and cloud will also be done.

The case fans, do I need the PWM versions or the standard, given that the node also has the switch for fan speed?

The GPU will come later. I am very undecided right now. most likely a 280X or 780. new ones coming soon, might wait till end of summer.

I would have hoped there would be more Z97 MITX ASUS boards available. The MSI seems to have a bad CPU placement for this case. I have ASROCK for the HTPC. Never considered Gigabyte really.

Am I missing anything or suggestion for alternate parts?

Thanks.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> Proposed system: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/hwvPgs
> 
> The two samsung SSDs will be in Raid-0 for OS and most Apps.
> The intel ssd will be for other apps and my files. I already have this.
> The seagate 3TB will be for storage and backups. Network backs to a server and cloud will also be done.
> 
> The case fans, do I need the PWM versions or the standard, given that the node also has the switch for fan speed?
> 
> The GPU will come later. I am very undecided right now. most likely a 280X or 780. new ones coming soon, might wait till end of summer.
> The CPU, samsung SSDs and PSU were ordered yesterday as there were some great deals.
> 
> I would have hoped there would be more Z97 MITX ASUS boards available. The MSI seems to have a bad CPU placement for this case. I have ASROCK for the HTPC. Never considered Gigabyte really.
> 
> Am I missing anything or suggestion for alternate parts?
> 
> Thanks.


The Asus Z97i-Plus you selected supports 2 case fans + CPU fan and has PWM/DC mode so you can control your non-PWM fans in a PWM fashion. If the header supports it (mainly concerned about current draw over the motherboard - may only support one fan per header) I would use a Y-splitter to the front fans together and then the back fan on its own header. Don't bother with the case fancontroller when you have the ASUS suite to control your fans tbh. http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z97IPLUS/#ultimate-cooling


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> If you do not have plans to OC your processor, just get a 4590 and save money..


I compared prices and as I haven't OCd my current rig and probably never will, I took your advice and decided to get 4590. It basically as good ( bcs I wont OC) and saves about 40€.

Then, about case fans. Noctua has few versions of 92mm (front fans) and 120mm (rear). Which should I choose? I think I have stick to 120 and not 140 for rear so I can mount Antecs closed loop watercooling for CPU. If I get it correctly, they are assembled together with very long screws.

I could make and adapter between 140mm fan and Antec (I work in a machine shop and I can use CNC mills







) but I think it is just waste of time.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> I compared prices and as I haven't OCd my current rig and probably never will, I took your advice and decided to get 4590. It basically as good ( bcs I wont OC) and saves about 40€.
> 
> Then, about case fans. Noctua has few versions of 92mm (front fans) and 120mm (rear). Which should I choose? I think I have stick to 120 and not 140 for rear so I can mount Antecs closed loop watercooling for CPU. If I get it correctly, they are assembled together with very long screws.
> 
> I could make and adapter between 140mm fan and Antec (I work in a machine shop and I can use CNC mills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I think it is just waste of time.


Why not get a 140mm AIO cooler? Does it have to be the antec? the 140mm will probably provide better cooling at same RBM/noise or same cooling at lower noise than the 120mm

If you plan on custom watercooling in the future you need the slim frame 92mm noctua fans for sure.


----------



## contay

I don't have enough exp for custom watercooling, so 25mm thick fans will do fine. Well, it must not be antec but H620(?) is just 50€ so that's why. But I'll check 140mm recommendations as it would most likely be better option. Unless it costs double what antec does









EDIT: Found Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140 mm. It has 120mm fan spacing for screws, so it fits with Antec cooler I was planning. 140mm AIO systems were 90-120e what I found.


----------



## hotdogster

Thanks for the reply vaux, my d14 arrived a few weeks ago and I decided to install both the fans losing the drive caddy. Wow it's massive. As you can see i've lost my fractal exhaust fan aswell as the d14 wouldn't fit. I've stowed the main ssd in the front panel like you suggested.

I've had it like his for a while now and have actually gone off the d14. I might look to go down the route of the H75 so i can use the drive caddy's and at the same time keeping things cool and quiet.

Does anyone know if Fractal sell accesories? I've lost my HDD screws to mount HDDs to the caddy's!


----------



## contay

Fractal doesn't sell, but it sounds impossible those screws were unique. Are you sure u can't by similiar from any local computer or hardware store?


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotdogster*
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply vaux, my d14 arrived a few weeks ago and I decided to install both the fans losing the drive caddy. Wow it's massive. As you can see i've lost my fractal exhaust fan aswell as the d14 wouldn't fit. I've stowed the main ssd in the front panel like you suggested.
> 
> I've had it like his for a while now and have actually gone off the d14. I might look to go down the route of the H75 so i can use the drive caddy's and at the same time keeping things cool and quiet.
> 
> Does anyone know if Fractal sell accesories? I've lost my HDD screws to mount HDDs to the caddy's!


Same here, I just duct tape the drives to the caddy. You can probably contact fractal CS for a replacement set.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

[quote Same here, I just duct tape the drives to the caddy. You can probably contact fractal CS for a replacement set.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk[/quote]

apparently fractal are good at sending spares out to people


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotdogster*
> 
> Does anyone know if Fractal sell accesories? I've lost my HDD screws to mount HDDs to the caddy's!


Try to contact your local distributor for Fractal Designs if they can sell you some parts. Our local distributor here sells separate parts specially if the case was bought from them, so maybe it would be the same to you guys.


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotdogster*
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply vaux, my d14 arrived a few weeks ago and I decided to install both the fans losing the drive caddy. Wow it's massive. As you can see i've lost my fractal exhaust fan aswell as the d14 wouldn't fit. I've stowed the main ssd in the front panel like you suggested.


You really sure it doesn't fit?

Cause radicalhelix use it with a maximus impact who have the same socket emplacement: http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/1270#post_20746956 (it's thight but that fit)

I just ordered a z97i-plus (i want the maximus VII but asus don't want communicate on the release date...) with an nh-d15, your scare me a little now









For the front fan i suggest you to try without it, you just gonna lose a couple degree (and noise) and that would allow you to use the caddy


----------



## contay

If it's the front fan that causes problems, would it be possible to replace it with 12mm thick fan? You would lose way less cooling power.

Edit: and if rear fan causes problems could it be replaced with 12mm thick fan as well?


----------



## llythrus

I think adding another fan to the rear would only add turbulence and hence noise.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaux

You could put a 12mm, but that doesn't perform at well than a 25mm

For the front fan of the cooler, it doesn't really help that much anyway


----------



## hotdogster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> You really sure it doesn't fit?
> 
> Cause radicalhelix use it with a maximus impact who have the same socket emplacement: http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/1270#post_20746956 (it's thight but that fit)
> 
> I just ordered a z97i-plus (i want the maximus VII but asus don't want communicate on the release date...) with an nh-d15, your scare me a little now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the front fan i suggest you to try without it, you just gonna lose a couple degree (and noise) and that would allow you to use the caddy


Yeah, Radicalhelix didnt install the front fan.  i didnt notice that when you showed me that picture the first time.
Might take the front fan off to see how it affects cooling performance. Have only gone for a 4GHZ overclock at the minute.


----------



## colinisation

Hi guys recent node 304 owner here.

How much benefit do you think I will see from replacing the front fans with noctua's or all of the case fans.

Looking to keep the system nice and quiet I have an MSI GTX 780 and a Dark Rock 3, loudest bit on the system oddly enough is the Dark Rock but its very quiet even when gaming.

Better OC headroom would be pretty good too. I got a Z97i so I can just hook all 2/3 fans up to the mobo pwm headers.
Thanks this thread was really helpful in selecting components.


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotdogster*
> 
> Yeah, Radicalhelix didnt install the front fan.  i didnt notice that when you showed me that picture the first time.
> Might take the front fan off to see how it affects cooling performance. Have only gone for a 4GHZ overclock at the minute.


That's more the rear fan who concern me in fact (he's necessary for evacuate all the hot air and create a negative pressure for help the gpu)

The front cooler fan like i said, not big difference without it


----------



## hotdogster

I think with the front fan off, i'd be able to fit the heatsink in with the rear fan in place. I might give it a try over the weekend and report back


----------



## contay

Oh I meant that if 25mm rear case fan is too thick, you could do exhaust with 12mm fan. Also, if cpu coolers 25 mm front fan is too thick, it could be replaced with 12mm. Adding 12mm fan in cooler rear in addition to rear case fan would cause turbulence and noise, like you said.


----------



## koenfi

hi guys,

I have been following this thread for a while and i love the node! So today i ordered my very own black node 304








The build i have planned is pretty budget and it will be a media server for all my music and movies and light gaming/steam machine streaming thingy.

i ordered these parts:
Case: node 304
Mobo: Msi b85i
Processor: i3 4130
Memory: Corsair vengeance 8gb LP
PSU: corsair cx430m

Parts that will follow later in the next couple of weeks:
gpu: evga geforce gtx 750ti SC
SSD: samsung evo 250gb
HDD: 1 or 2 2-3TB hard drives(not sure which ones).

I am really excited to start building this system! i haven't build a pc for a long while so do u guys have any tips or things i have to watch out for while building in the node?


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## thenoob900

Can i fit the Sapphire Tri-X (2.2 slot, 38mm) r9 290 in the Node 304?


----------



## hotdogster

@vaux. got the rear fan installed with the front fan removed from the nd 14. I also used the noise dampering connector you get from Noctua on the 14mm fan to reduce noise.
CPU temps aren't any different surprisingly and ive noticed the pc on whole is cooler with the exhaust fan. It's also nice and quiet again.


----------



## contay

Looks good! My parts are still on their way :/


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colinisation*
> 
> Hi guys recent node 304 owner here.
> 
> How much benefit do you think I will see from replacing the front fans with noctua's or all of the case fans.
> 
> Looking to keep the system nice and quiet I have an MSI GTX 780 and a Dark Rock 3, loudest bit on the system oddly enough is the Dark Rock but its very quiet even when gaming.
> 
> Better OC headroom would be pretty good too. I got a Z97i so I can just hook all 2/3 fans up to the mobo pwm headers.
> Thanks this thread was really helpful in selecting components.


I replaced all my fans with Noctuas, A9x14 in front and a 140 in back on Kraken 40 (that fan was loud), mostly for PWM control. All I could hear was the pump after that, although running Prime95 you could hear the air rushing noise from the front fans. The stock fans were pretty quiet, but having PWM control was nice for programming the cooling and it got rid of a bunch of power wires.


----------



## qua111

Hi all!
Im kinda new to the pc-building business, but I currently have the following rig:
(I am currently away from home, so can't find all the exact product names..)

i5 4670 ,stock
Gigabyte H87N WIFI mini ITX
Some random Samsung 1TB harddrive
MSI r9 280x gaming 3G, stock
OCZ ZS-Series 650W power supply
8GB of crucial RAM

My current case, which I had laying around, is an MS-Tech LC-09B. Because the setup got very hot (to the point of shutting down), I have bought 2 coolers, one being a Noctua NF-R8-1800 80mm attached to the bottom to cool the GPU, the other being a Zalman ZM-F2 Plus - 92mm, attached to the back side to cool the processor. I do however have some space issues at the moment, with the power connector to the graphics card being pushed by the backlid of the case, and the PSU not fitting due to the length of the graphics card.

I am currently planning on buying a SSD drive(either the crucial M550 or the MX100, both 256GB), but I was wondering if this rig would fit in the Node 304 case. My biggest problem is the temperature, which runs up quite fast without some good cooling. Is a mini ITX case such as this one sufficient for this set, or would I need more fans. Also the PSU in non-modular, so I already have lots of cables randomly running through the case currently, would this be an even bigger problem with this case?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## llythrus

You should be fine since there is a 140mm fan in the back. Using a GPU will limit you to just 4 3.5 HDDs.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## qua111

After a more focused search, it seems like my PSU isn't compatible with this case... Some guy with the ZT model appearently couldn't fit his is this case in combination with a long graphics card.








http://pcpartpicker.com/b/YsNG3C


----------



## Vaux

Because the ZT is modular


----------



## llythrus

You did mention ZS in your post which was the non modular psu ( which has cables all the way on the right side) an will fit.


----------



## qua111

Oh my bad, I thought they where exactly alike apart from being modular, but the place of the connection differs ofcourse. Thanks for the quick reactions, I will buy this great case one of these days


----------



## colinisation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> I replaced all my fans with Noctuas, A9x14 in front and a 140 in back on Kraken 40 (that fan was loud), mostly for PWM control. All I could hear was the pump after that, although running Prime95 you could hear the air rushing noise from the front fans. The stock fans were pretty quiet, but having PWM control was nice for programming the cooling and it got rid of a bunch of power wires.


Thanks for the input, my system is very quiet at the moment. I can hear the front fans though and I know they do not push a lot of air seems like the Noctua NF-B9 might be able to kill two birds with one stone more air and PWM control.


----------



## sprucejuice

Hi Guys,

My Sapphire Vapor-X Tri-X 280x was RMA'd successfully but they're not getting any more stock so I landed a refund instead.

I'm now dabbling with the Vapor X for the 290 / 290x. These come in a little larger at 2.5 slot (i've no specific mm width). My concern is that they'll, a) not fit and b) have barely any room to breath if they do.

Has anyone successfully installed and run these Vapor-X cards and are happy with the temps/noise? I've read that the dust filter can be removed to buy another mm or something but someone's first hand experience would be awesome.

Thanks,

s


----------



## giygas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprucejuice*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> My Sapphire Vapor-X Tri-X 280x was RMA'd successfully but they're not getting any more stock so I landed a refund instead.
> 
> I'm now dabbling with the Vapor X for the 290 / 290x. These come in a little larger at 2.5 slot (i've no specific mm width). My concern is that they'll, a) not fit and b) have barely any room to breath if they do.
> 
> Has anyone successfully installed and run these Vapor-X cards and are happy with the temps/noise? I've read that the dust filter can be removed to buy another mm or something but someone's first hand experience would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> s


I have the exact same question because I'm using one of those cards too (Vapor-X R9 290) and am planning to ditch my ATX build for an ITX in this case. Some of the builds on pcpartpicker have big, high-end cards like the R9 290 and 780, doesn't seem to be a huge problem but you will need to manage your power supply cables well.


----------



## sprucejuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giygas*
> 
> I have the exact same question because I'm using one of those cards too (Vapor-X R9 290) and am planning to ditch my ATX build for an ITX in this case. Some of the builds on pcpartpicker have big, high-end cards like the R9 290 and 780, doesn't seem to be a huge problem but you will need to manage your power supply cables well.


I opted against the 2.5 slot VaporX from Sapphire and went with the 2 slot Gigabyte Windforce3 290 instead. Whilst this wasn't as cool as the VaporX it was the next best thing according to some of the review sites. I also feel more comfortable having a little more room for air to circulate around the card.

I emailed Sapphire asking for the width (apparently we can get away to up to 43mm wide) so I'll post if I get a response. My PSU is a Seasonic G-series 650w, semi modular with the modular connectors below the GPU, cabling shouldn't be an issues with a careful approach to routing.

s


----------



## Dyaems

I'm pretty sure 2.5 slot coolers will hit the filter of the Node 304, unless you want to mod the side panel hole to make it bigger and put a different fan filter for it, like a Demciflex 240mm (120mm x2) fan filter.


----------



## llythrus

It will be a tight fit, there is like 4mm of space between the node and the gpu.


----------



## sprucejuice

My Gigabyte Windforce3 290 finally arrived and was soon slapped into the case.

I'm not overly happy though. I'm topping out on BF4 at about 89C (strangely the highest temps are on the scoreboard...) and the fans... Jesus! It's like a hairdryer spawned with a hoover. I'd say unpleasantly loud under load.

I'm not sure of my position to send it back as techincally there's nothing wrong with it. I'm wondering if a Sapphire TriX would be any better or whether I should just give up on AMD and go back to Nvidia where I see some of the stable load temps/noises in this case are far more acceptable.

s


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprucejuice*
> 
> My Gigabyte Windforce3 290 finally arrived and was soon slapped into the case.
> 
> I'm not overly happy though. I'm topping out on BF4 at about 89C (strangely the highest temps are on the scoreboard...) and the fans... Jesus! It's like a hairdryer spawned with a hoover. I'd say unpleasantly loud under load.
> 
> I'm not sure of my position to send it back as techincally there's nothing wrong with it. I'm wondering if a Sapphire TriX would be any better or whether I should just give up on AMD and go back to Nvidia where I see some of the stable load temps/noises in this case are far more acceptable.
> 
> s


Those cards are meant to run hot. You can probably knock off 5C by replacing thermal paste.


----------



## Dyaems

My previous 290 Tri-X does not exceed 75C while gaming (Crysis 3/Far Cry 3). Although the case is different from a Node 304, it does not have good cooling xD


----------



## sprucejuice

I wasn't happy with it. My desk space is limited and the Node sits next to the monitor so it's not pleasant to sit next to this hoover/jet engine under load. My ambient temps hover around 25C and I quickly got 94C on a quick round of BF4. I'm almost comfortable with a card topping out around 80C, but 94C is not good. It was running the latest F4 Bios and set to performance mode (SW1 switch towards screws). It shipped as SW2 and that was really noisy too and started throttling in game when 84C is reached.

So, RMA again and now I need some advice.

I've not had a higher end Nvidia for some time (having had laptops for the last 5 years). Are they noticeably cooler (the emphasis being in this case). I'm looking at trying to source another Sapphire VaporX TriX 280x as that was my original choice, but now I'm concerned that all the R9 series will cook quickly. Should I just sack off AMD?

Advice please.

Meanwhile, I'll put the aging 560GTX back in which worked a treat and was neither loud or hot under load.

s


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprucejuice*
> 
> I wasn't happy with it. My desk space is limited and the Node sits next to the monitor so it's not pleasant to sit next to this hoover/jet engine under load. My ambient temps hover around 25C and I quickly got 94C on a quick round of BF4. I'm almost comfortable with a card topping out around 80C, but 94C is not good. It was running the latest F4 Bios and set to performance mode (SW1 switch towards screws). It shipped as SW2 and that was really noisy too and started throttling in game when 84C is reached.
> 
> So, RMA again and now I need some advice.
> 
> I've not had a higher end Nvidia for some time (having had laptops for the last 5 years). Are they noticeably cooler (the emphasis being in this case). I'm looking at trying to source another Sapphire VaporX TriX 280x as that was my original choice, but now I'm concerned that all the R9 series will cook quickly. Should I just sack off AMD?
> 
> Advice please.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll put the aging 560GTX back in which worked a treat and was neither loud or hot under load.
> 
> s


I run a reference design GTX 780 in the node 304 and I run it overclocked to 1100/3200mhz stock volts. Stock clocks are 900/3000mhz. At stock it's pretty quiet, but rarely am I stressing the card very much. If it stays at 75c it's very quiet, the fans kick in at 80c, and will start to throttle back the boost clocks. I run a custom bios to prevent the throttling however, it tops out at about 82c and is not what I would call loud at all. The aftermarket coolers must do an even better job.


----------



## Zebeyo

Not nearly done yet but hope to start a build log soonish... Just a bit of work last night









First up the Node with old CPU cooler as I was dismantling it all, and after that the mobo with new fullcover block











And yes - that is a newly opened Newcastle Brown Ale sitting on the backplate of my Asus GTX 770 DCII... That one will get a new block tonight


----------



## joeh4384

What kind of temps do you get when you run with the case off? I have a MSI Gaming 290x and I get 85-90 with the top on with the fans blaring and 70s and fans at 50s% with the top off. I don't think the node has enough airflow to handle the heat from the Hawaii GPUs. I think the ideal high end GPU for a node is a reference 780/780ti. I wonder what kind of temps people get with non reference nvidia GPUs because they still do generate some heat that gets dumped in the case.

Also, I am wondering if a tower CPU cooler is blocking airflow from exhausting the GPU heat in my situation?


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> What kind of temps do you get when you run with the case off? I have a MSI Gaming 290x and I get 85-90 with the top on with the fans blaring and 70s and fans at 50s% with the top off. I don't think the node has enough airflow to handle the heat from the Hawaii GPUs. I think the ideal high end GPU for a node is a reference 780/780ti. I wonder what kind of temps people get with non reference nvidia GPUs because they still do generate some heat that gets dumped in the case.


My MSI Gaming 780 Ti tops out in the low 70s using the default fan profile at full load(Crysis 3, Valley, etc). I don't think I've ever seen it go over 73c.

My temps aren't much different with the top off, only ~5c cooler, but my node is basically a wind tunnel. It has plenty of airflow for such a tiny case.


----------



## sprucejuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> My MSI Gaming 780 Ti tops out in the low 70s using the default fan profile at full load(Crysis 3, Valley, etc). I don't think I've ever seen it go over 73c.
> 
> My temps aren't much different with the top off, only ~5c cooler, but my node is basically a wind tunnel. It has plenty of airflow for such a tiny case.


Nice,

It looks like I'll be reverting back to Nvidia then. Not sure I can stretch to a 780 though so a 770 will have to do for now.

When you're at 70C what % fan speed are you registering? Is it fairly noisy? My node is ~40cm away from my right ear so I'm keen to keep it as quiet as possible.

@Joeh4384 It was a little cooler without the case on but that's a false measure for me as it's far to tempting for my kids to stick they're fingers in so it would never remain like that. My CPU cooler is a little Arctic Cooler Freezer Pro v2 which does a good enough job for me. Temps didn't go above 65C when the 290 was peaking at 94C

s


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprucejuice*
> 
> Nice,
> 
> It looks like I'll be reverting back to Nvidia then. Not sure I can stretch to a 780 though so a 770 will have to do for now.
> 
> When you're at 70C what % fan speed are you registering? Is it fairly noisy? My node is ~40cm away from my right ear so I'm keen to keep it as quiet as possible.


According to Afterburner, my fan topped out at 64% (1869 RPM). It's audible, but never noisy. You can hear the moving air, but no whirring fan motors or anything.

It's _much_ quieter than my old reference 780 for instance, which wasn't a loud card to begin with, and at lighter workloads, the MSI stays dead silent.


----------



## joeh4384

Very nice node. I switched the stock fans with Noctuas, but they didnt make a huge difference that I would have wanted. I agree the node has decent airflow, but it might not be enough for Hawaii. Yeah definitely agree about leaving the case on I was just suggesting to see if the GPU was super hot without as then you might have an issue with the card.


----------



## jasjeet

I run stock fans in the Node 304 with a Hyper 212. All fans at lowest RPM always ~700rpm. So i dont think its a case flow issue.
Try get a 780 2nd hand. 770 is poor value for money really.


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> Not nearly done yet but hope to start a build log soonish... Just a bit of work last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First up the Node with old CPU cooler as I was dismantling it all, and after that the mobo with new fullcover block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes - that is a newly opened Newcastle Brown Ale sitting on the backplate of my Asus GTX 770 DCII... That one will get a new block tonight


Another watercooled node!


----------



## sprucejuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> According to Afterburner, my fan topped out at 64% (1869 RPM). It's audible, but never noisy. You can hear the moving air, but no whirring fan motors or anything.
> 
> It's _much_ quieter than my old reference 780 for instance, which wasn't a loud card to begin with, and at lighter workloads, the MSI stays dead silent.


Is the Twin Frozr cooling solution for the 780 Ti the same as that used the standard GTX 780 OC?


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprucejuice*
> 
> Is the Twin Frozr cooling solution for the 780 Ti the same as that used the standard GTX 780 OC?


Yup!

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_780_TF_Gaming/4.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_780_Ti_Gaming/4.html

And both are amazingly quiet under load.


----------



## abba77

any good leads on rounded or flexible sata3 cables to make routing easier for a clean build?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> any good leads on rounded or flexible sata3 cables to make routing easier for a clean build?


Silverstone/Orico makes slim Sata Cables, and I'm pretty sure Orico also makes round Sata Cables.


----------



## SloppyJoeBEER

Finally put mine together . After many different cable management scenarios tested I stuck with that. Normally use full/ish towers.
The PSU is solid but I would prefer full sleeves as the colorful cables are ugly. One thing to note is the outputs from the power suply
actually push the 290x forward so I had spent some time flexing them the opposite way before installing them.
The 290x idles 35 degrees pretty solidly and max during burn in furmark stays in the high 70's but did spike to 81 at one point.
The cpu's temps with the H60 are decent idle 27-32 degrees and prime95 low 50's but spiked one core to 56 at one point.
No extra fans added minus the fan that comes with the H60. The node stock fan does not fit exaclty but I got one screw in.
I am more than happy with the airflow in this case, I expected much worse temps as it was 30 degrees today.
Thanks guys this forum inspired me to do this!

Strider 650 gold
msi z87i gaming ac mobo
msi oc 290x
4670k w/ h60
1tb samsung spinpoint F3
250GB Samsung EVO
8gb gskill 1866


----------



## Lenny-t

I didn't buy my build yet, but looking for some second hand parts I stumbled across a 4 month old Seasonic G-750 saving me around €15 compared to a new G-550. I have checked a review on both and it seems the G-750 is more stable and efficient when it comes to loads around 400W. However, the downside is that most of the cables that come with the G-750 are quite a bit longer than the ones that come with the G-550, so I might be having a hard time on cable management.

When it comes to the power, I guess will not need 750W, as my build is currently this:
i5 4690k on a Z97 board (will OC)
8GB RAM
R9 280X OC (will OC some more)
1SDD + 1HDD

But saving some extra money is never a bad thing. I am sure there are some node users here on G-750, what is your experience with cable management?


----------



## SloppyJoeBEER

with what your aiming for id get at least a 600w PSU and probably a modular one as there is not really any room to hide cables. Make sure your power supply is around 160mm. I could not spare a hair between my PSU and the GPU.


----------



## joeh4384

The silverstone PSUs are 140mm. You definitely want 140mm or less in the node. Or that seasonic g one with the modular cables that end up below the GPU.


----------



## sprucejuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenny-t*
> 
> I didn't buy my build yet, but looking for some second hand parts I stumbled across a 4 month old Seasonic G-750 saving me around €15 compared to a new G-550. I have checked a review on both and it seems the G-750 is more stable and efficient when it comes to loads around 400W. However, the downside is that most of the cables that come with the G-750 are quite a bit longer than the ones that come with the G-550, so I might be having a hard time on cable management.
> 
> When it comes to the power, I guess will not need 750W, as my build is currently this:
> i5 4690k on a Z97 board (will OC)
> 8GB RAM
> R9 280X OC (will OC some more)
> 1SDD + 1HDD
> 
> But saving some extra money is never a bad thing. I am sure there are some node users here on G-750, what is your experience with cable management?


According to the seasonic site the 750 shares the same dimensions/cable lengths etc as the 650. I'm running with a 650 here and whilst the non-modular cables are a little longer than needed, with some gentle flexing they'll squeeze into the HDD caddy with your 2 drives. I velcro'd my SSD to the outside of the caddy, keeping just my spinup one on the inside. It bought a little more cable storage space in the caddy but it was more for the orientation of a shared sata power cable (the only modular cable I needed).

s


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SloppyJoeBEER*


You are on the list, nice rig


----------



## Lenny-t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprucejuice*
> 
> According to the seasonic site the 750 shares the same dimensions/cable lengths etc as the 650. I'm running with a 650 here and whilst the non-modular cables are a little longer than needed, with some gentle flexing they'll squeeze into the HDD caddy with your 2 drives. I velcro'd my SSD to the outside of the caddy, keeping just my spinup one on the inside. It bought a little more cable storage space in the caddy but it was more for the orientation of a shared sata power cable (the only modular cable I needed).
> 
> s


Thanks for the info. I've sent the seller a message. Hopefully I can pick it up


----------



## SloppyJoeBEER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> The silverstone PSUs are 140mm. You definitely want 140mm or less in the node. Or that seasonic g one with the modular cables that end up below the GPU.


This is what I meant ! also...

STRIDER GOLD SERIES states "Excellent combination of power, efficiency and flexibility" . Although I do not think the intended use of flexibility was for bending the connectors.


----------



## verger

Hi everyone,

This is my first post (and build), so I hope you guys may give a hand. I'll still be reading the whole thread -I'm halfway there-, but I'd like to place my order sooner than later, 'cause it's turning into a neverending story

So basically I'm stuck with the whole top down vs tower cooler dilemma, and I really don't know which way to go

My "sketch" -kinda low spec compared to what some of you guys have, but I don't really need that much-

CPU: i3 4150

MOBO: Asrock B85-itx

PSU: Corsair VS450*.

(*) I could probably spend a little more, and go for a Be quiet system power 7 or something like that, but I'd like to narrow down the cooler thing first to see how much left I've got

I won't be mounting a graphics card for now, but I don't want to close that door, power/room-wise

Thanks in advance and, please, excuse my english if some of the phrasing/spelling it's not quite right


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SloppyJoeBEER*
> 
> This is what I meant ! also...
> 
> STRIDER GOLD SERIES states "Excellent combination of power, efficiency and flexibility" . Although I do not think the intended use of flexibility was for bending the connectors.


They have a nice short power cable kit for silverstone. It made cable management pretty easy.

http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Flexible-Modular-PP05-E/dp/B00H7Y3I4M/ref=pd_sim_pc_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=177F9DG4TH425NJ25XTF


----------



## Jyve

Done some searching and didn't really come up with much so here I go...

Looking at getting a 304 and migrating some of my current rig over. My psu is a corsair 650m semi modular at 160mm and the GPU is an msi gaming 270 at about 10"

I think it's close but I should be OK with fitment removing a couple HDD brackets.

What do you all think. Anyone with a similar setup?


----------



## SloppyJoeBEER

With my 290x and a 140mm PSU I have about 1" room to work with for cables behind the PSU.



7" From back of case to the PSU.



GPU LENGTH IN CASE



So I guess the answer is depending how you want to seat the PSU I would reccomend 140mm PSU.
You could try seating it with cables going down the middle of the case but I am unsure how well
that works. Good luck!


----------



## syfylinux

I'm coming close to finalizing my build.
At this point, any tips or advice from any of you would be most welcome.

I'm choosing aio liquid cooling as it about the same price as a quality air cooler and it takes up less room/allows more air flow.
I've seen a lot of Corsair's mentioned in this thread. H80i, H60, H90 - any thoughts?

I'm very unlikely to overclock so I've gone with H87 and 4570 (H97 worth it? not much more in cost)

Any other thoughts on compatibility or balance of components? Enough watts?

This will be for gaming, media, and occasional video editing.

CPU: Intel Core i5-4570 3.2GHz
CPU Cooler: Corsair H90 94.0 CFM
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Storage: Hitachi Deskstar NAS 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal HD
Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 2GB WINDFORCE
Case: Fractal Design Node 304
Power Supply: ST55F-G Silverstone 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (will use PP05-E Short Cable Set with this)

Thanks all


----------



## joeh4384

Isnt the H90 a overkill on the cpu cooler for an unlocked CPU?


----------



## Zebeyo

So I decided to go against my previous idea of a buildlog and instead I'll just post som pics.

First generation modding from last summer included changed color on LEDs, mounting holes for SSD on front and a small window. Additionally I removed all HDD drives and the bar holding the drive bays as it wasn't needed and makes it a lot easier to open the case with the window (it would hit the cross bar otherwise.

Finally the fans were replaced later on with some Enermax Batwing style fans - didn't really give much in terms of noise reduction or cooling though. Don't have pix of that I believe.


Spoiler: Rig before watercooling attempt:













Ordered all parts.... (more text inside)


Spoiler: Watercooling parts, mounting and leak test







First up I wanted to switch the power connector on the PSU around since i didn't like the placing. After tearing it down I realised that wouldn't work as it is soldered to some PCB. Oh well.





I'm sure they won't notice the marks on the sticker. No? Well hope i don't need to use the warranty then.



On to stripping down the Maximus Impact and install the EK blocks on both that and the 770 Direct CU II





Then begin to assemble.....




WOOPS! Guess I should have listened to Rammoshe - 140mm radiator won't fit inside - This particular one didn't touch the graphics card, instead it was too big on the other side so would not allow for the WIFI and sound daughterboards. A solution had to be made....


Looks nice - now just to drill holes for it and cut a few bits here and there....



Fits perfectly - yay!


All parts in...



Tubes



Leak testing....





Unfortunately when I measured the max height of the reservoir I didn't consider the top-exit on the res of choice, so with a standard PSU it won't fit, and due to the 3-sided case top it is hard to do any alternative mounting inside. Currently I'll run with it and then probably get the new Silverstone 600w SFX PSU when it is released, and perhaps also reevaluate my reservoir choice all together. For now this is how it looks on my desk.

Final pic:



2013 Old parts list:
Maximus VI Impact
4670k
2 x 8 GB Ripjaws Z
Seasonic G-550 series
GTX 770 Direct CU II OC 2GB
Thermaltake SpinQ-VT CPU cooler
Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB
Fractal Node 304 (duh)

2014 WC Parts list:
EK Maximus Impact full cover block
EK Asus GTX 770 DirectCU II block
XSPC Laing D5 pump
XSPC D5 reservoir
XSPC 11/16mm compression fittings and 45° adapters (wow fittings are expensive!!, and EK or other brands are not cheaper ....)
HW Labs Black Ice GTX Micro 184
HW Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 140
2x Noctua A9x14 PWM 92mm
1x Noctua A14 PWM 140mm
MasterKleer 11.1/15.9mm clear tubing

Edit: Updated with parts list


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> So I decided to go against my previous idea of a buildlog and instead just post som pics.
> 
> First generation modding from last summer included changed color on LEDs, mounting holes for SSD on front and a small window. Additionally I removed all HDD drives and the bar holding the drive bays as it wasn't needed and makes it a lot easier to open the case with the window (it would hit the cross bar otherwise.
> 
> Finally the fans were replaced later on with some Enermax Batwing style fans - didn't really give much in terms of noise reduction or cooling though. Don't have pix of that I believe.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rig before watercooling attempt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered all parts.... (more text inside)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Watercooling parts, mounting and leak test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First up I wanted to switch the power connector on the PSU around since i didn't like the placing. After tearing it down I realised that wouldn't work as it is soldered to some PCB. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure they won't notice the marks on the sticker. No? Well hope i don't need to use the warranty then.
> 
> 
> 
> On to stripping down the Maximus Impact and install the EK blocks on both that and the 770 Direct CU II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then begin to assemble.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOPS! Guess I should have listened to Rammoshe - 140mm radiator won't fit inside - This particular one didn't touch the graphics card, instead it was too big on the other side so would not allow for the WIFI and sound daughterboards. A solution had to be made....
> 
> 
> Looks nice - now just to drill holes for it and cut a few bits here and there....
> 
> 
> 
> Fits perfectly - yay!
> 
> 
> All parts in...
> 
> 
> 
> Tubes
> 
> 
> 
> Leak testing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately when I measured the max height of the reservoir I didn't consider the top-exit on the res of choice, so with a standard PSU it won't fit, and due to the 3-sided case top it is hard to do any alternative mounting inside. Currently I'll run with it and then probably get the new Silverstone 600w SFX PSU when it is released, and perhaps also reevaluate my reservoir choice all together. For now this is how it looks on my desk.
> 
> Final pic:


That looks nice. Could you mount the reservoir to one of the roof beams, maybe on it's side? You should paint that Noctua!


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> That looks nice. Could you mount the reservoir to one of the roof beams, maybe on it's side? You should paint that Noctua!


Thanks!

Not a bad idea to mount it to a roof beam! Will look into that. (scared of vibrations though - but can be done.

Yeah I'm not too happy with the Noctua fan color, but on the other hand it's kinda iconic. It's still an open question...


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## llythrus

External 140mm rad? Doesn't the fan grill protrude out a little, or did you dremel it out?

Very nice job btw.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> External 140mm rad? Doesn't the fan grill protrude out a little, or did you dremel it out?
> 
> Very nice job btw.


Thanks!

Actually I left it in. I was a bit concerned to begin with but the actual fins on the rad are recessed into the rad a bit, so there's space for it. I just measured it up by eye and found no conflict. Might be different for different brands of radiators though. I used a HW-Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 140

Another thing is that I wasn't impressed with the lenght of the M4 bolts that came with the rads. But luckily we have a workshop at my job so i could grab some other ones in more appropriate lengths. They were either too long or too short no matter what. A bit frustrating.


----------



## koenfi

Most parts arrived finally!! jeeej:wheee:

Who doesn't love some boxes










My cable management is pretty terrible...
Does anybody have any cable mangement tips?



Can i join the node 304 club now?










I ran into a problem with my temporary graphics card. It's a radeon hd 4850 and well it doesn't fit. The card fits when i assemble the card before i put the mobo in the case but then i can't screw the mobo in place(because the screws are under the graphics card). And when i screw the mobo in first then the port on the back hits the case. Does anybody know how i can maybe fit this card in the node?

At the end of my summer vacation i will order the following items:
SSD: Samsung evo 250gb
HDD: 2-4 TB
GPU: Evga gtx 750ti


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koenfi*
> 
> Most parts arrived finally!! jeeej:wheee:
> 
> Who doesn't love some boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cable management is pretty terrible...
> Does anybody have any cable mangement tips?
> 
> 
> 
> Can i join the node 304 club now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran into a problem with my temporary graphics card. It's a radeon hd 4850 and well it doesn't fit. The card fits when i assemble the card before i put the mobo in the case but then i can't screw the mobo in place(because the screws are under the graphics card). And when i screw the mobo in first then the port on the back hits the case. Does anybody know how i can maybe fit this card in the node?
> 
> At the end of my summer vacation i will order the following items:
> SSD: Samsung evo 250gb
> HDD: 2-4 TB
> GPU: Evga gtx 750ti


Nice build! As far as cable management tips, zip ties are your friend! Zigzag all the slack from your cords that are too long, and zip tie them into a tight bundle. Enjoy the new computer.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koenfi*


You are on the list, welcome.









Also I'm not sure what you mean when you say the port on the back is hitting the case with the graphics card issue? Maybe you can show some pictures, there really should be no problems with fitting the card unless its too big.


----------



## contay

How I envy you all node owners. While my case is still somewhere "to be shipped", I've been reconsidering some parts.

Current part list includes:
Mobo: Asrock H97M mITX
SSD: Crucial 500M 240GB (I have one allrdy, will raid them)
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 760 windforce 3x (got it)
PSU: Superflower 450w 80+ gold (got spare aftee upgrading Define rig)
RAM: crucial 1600 CL-9, 2x4GB (Decided to downgrade from 2x8gb as I have 2x4 spare)

And last. CPU. I'll go either i5 4590 or xeon e3 1231. Now. Is xeons hyperthread worth it in gaming rig? i5 will most likely deliver more bang for the buck, but if HT is beneficial, I'll go for xeon.

For cpu cooler, I'll go for AiO water cooling.

Sent from phone, sry


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> How I envy you all node owners. While my case is still somewhere "to be shipped", I've been reconsidering some parts.
> 
> Current part list includes:
> Mobo: Asrock H97M mITX
> SSD: Crucial 500M 240GB (I have one allrdy, will raid them)
> GPU: Gigabyte GTX 760 windforce 3x (got it)
> PSU: Superflower 450w 80+ gold (got spare aftee upgrading Define rig)
> RAM: crucial 1600 CL-9, 2x4GB (Decided to downgrade from 2x8gb as I have 2x4 spare)
> 
> And last. CPU. I'll go either i5 4590 or xeon e3 1231. Now. Is xeons hyperthread worth it in gaming rig? i5 will most likely deliver more bang for the buck, but if HT is beneficial, I'll go for xeon.
> 
> For cpu cooler, I'll go for AiO water cooling.
> 
> Sent from phone, sry


If your not upgrading anytime soon, I would go with the Xeon. If you're upgrading every x months, go with the i5.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SloppyJoeBEER*
> 
> Finally put mine together . After many different cable management scenarios tested I stuck with that. Normally use full/ish towers.
> The PSU is solid but I would prefer full sleeves as the colorful cables are ugly. One thing to note is the outputs from the power suply
> actually push the 290x forward so I had spent some time flexing them the opposite way before installing them.
> The 290x idles 35 degrees pretty solidly and max during burn in furmark stays in the high 70's but did spike to 81 at one point.
> The cpu's temps with the H60 are decent idle 27-32 degrees and prime95 low 50's but spiked one core to 56 at one point.
> No extra fans added minus the fan that comes with the H60. The node stock fan does not fit exaclty but I got one screw in.
> I am more than happy with the airflow in this case, I expected much worse temps as it was 30 degrees today.
> Thanks guys this forum inspired me to do this!
> 
> Strider 650 gold
> msi z87i gaming ac mobo
> msi oc 290x
> 4670k w/ h60
> 1tb samsung spinpoint F3
> 250GB Samsung EVO
> 8gb gskill 1866


You have great temps. I was able to lower mine to 80s during valley with vsync and 90 without by stuffing my ssd into the front panel. I noticed temp was 79-82 playing Far Cry 3 with Vsync so I am pretty happy with the improvements. I really don't see what else I can do to improve airflow.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> If your not upgrading anytime soon, I would go with the Xeon. If you're upgrading every x months, go with the i5.


I guess Xeon it is then. I don't plan to upgrade at least in a year, and when I do, Xeon will replace my Define-rigs current cpu. Will AiO loop like Corsair H55 be enough to keep Xeon's temperatures okay?

EDIT: If Kraken X31 Comes out soon enough, it might be best solution due variable pump speed.


----------



## joeh4384

A cheap 30 dollar air cooler like the evo would keep the xeon cool and silent.


----------



## koenfi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Nice build! As far as cable management tips, zip ties are your friend! Zigzag all the slack from your cords that are too long, and zip tie them into a tight bundle. Enjoy the new computer.


Thanks! I will try this afternoon to improve the cable management with zip ties!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> You are on the list, welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm not sure what you mean when you say the port on the back is hitting the case with the graphics card issue? Maybe you can show some pictures, there really should be no problems with fitting the card unless its too big.


Great!

I will post some pictures of the problem with the gpu this afternoon.


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Hi all,

I'm looking at picking up the following. Moving from a full tower down to mini ITX to save space (and dust.). Plus my current case has been with me for around 5 years and is all cut up and nasty







.

I was orginally looking into a Gigabyte Brix or Zotac Zbox, but this comes out to the same price as either Brix or ZBOX with RAM included in the price, so i think this is a much better option. Slightly larger, but more room to wiggle.

Motherboard: MSI Z97I AC
CPU: Intel Core-i5-4690S
CPU Cooler: Corsair H75 Hydro
Ram: Crucial DDR3 1600Mhz CL8 16GB (2x8) Low profile
PSU: Cooler Master V550S 550W
Case: Fractal Design Node 304 (of course







)

Reusing from old rig:
Current GTX 670 and Samsung EVO 500GB

I'm pretty sure everything fits, but just throwing this out here to you people for tips







.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking at picking up the following. Moving from a full tower down to mini ITX to save space (and dust.). Plus my current case has been with me for around 5 years and is all cut up and nasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I was orginally looking into a Gigabyte Brix or Zotac Zbox, but this comes out to the same price as either Brix or ZBOX with RAM included in the price, so i think this is a much better option. Slightly larger, but more room to wiggle.
> 
> Motherboard: MSI Z97I AC
> CPU: Intel Core-i5-4690S
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H75 Hydro
> Ram: Crucial DDR3 1600Mhz CL8 16GB (2x8) Low profile
> PSU: Cooler Master V550S 550W
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304 (of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Reusing from old rig:
> Current GTX 670 and Samsung EVO 500GB
> 
> I'm pretty sure everything fits, but just throwing this out here to you people for tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Have a nice day!


Any particular reason behind getting the 4690-S? You opted for a H75, why not get the -K model and throw a light overclock on it?


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking at picking up the following. Moving from a full tower down to mini ITX to save space (and dust.). Plus my current case has been with me for around 5 years and is all cut up and nasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I was orginally looking into a Gigabyte Brix or Zotac Zbox, but this comes out to the same price as either Brix or ZBOX with RAM included in the price, so i think this is a much better option. Slightly larger, but more room to wiggle.
> 
> Motherboard: MSI Z97I AC
> CPU: Intel Core-i5-4690S
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H75 Hydro
> Ram: Crucial DDR3 1600Mhz CL8 16GB (2x8) Low profile
> PSU: Cooler Master V550S 550W
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304 (of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Reusing from old rig:
> Current GTX 670 and Samsung EVO 500GB
> 
> I'm pretty sure everything fits, but just throwing this out here to you people for tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You should go with the K version with the z97 chipset. If you do not plan on overclocking, you can get an H97 board and go cheaper or eliminate the aftermarket CPU cooler.
> 
> Have a nice day!


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Any particular reason behind getting the 4690-S? You opted for a H75, why not get the -K model and throw a light overclock on it?


Good question. I haven't really overclocked for quite some time. So I figured I'd save a few Watts. I got the H75 because it is thinner than the H60, i was thinking more about clearance than anything else. I also didn't think that the K versions came with Vt-D, but it seems they do now. Which is nice.

Possible a K wouldn't be a bad idea.
Maybe I'll just get the Intel Core i7-4790. Has all the features i want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> You should go with the K version with the z97 chipset. If you do not plan on overclocking, you can get an H97 board and go cheaper or eliminate the aftermarket CPU cooler.


How are the stock Intel coolers these days? Quiet?


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008*
> 
> How are the stock Intel coolers these days? Quiet?


I wouldn't classify them as quiet, it'll be louder than your typical case fan, quieter than your loaded GPU fans from my brief experiences with 2 stock coolers.

The way I see it you have 2 logical choices:

1.) Z97 chipset, H75 like you wanted, but with a k model cpu.
2.) H97 chipset, stock cooler or something cheap like a Hyper 212 EVO, and a non-k model.

It really just comes down to if you're interested in the improvement a light overclock can bring you for a little bit more cost. Don't get a Z97 chipset, a semi-expensive cooler, then get a non-overclocking CPU though.


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I wouldn't classify them as quiet, it'll be louder than your typical case fan, quieter than your loaded GPU fans from my brief experiences with 2 stock coolers.
> 
> The way I see it you have 2 logical choices:
> 
> 1.) Z97 chipset, H75 like you wanted, but with a k model cpu.
> 2.) H97 chipset, stock cooler or something cheap like a Hyper 212 EVO, and a non-k model.
> 
> It really just comes down to if you're interested in the improvement a light overclock can bring you for a little bit more cost. Don't get a Z97 chipset, a semi-expensive cooler, then get a non-overclocking CPU though.


Good points. I'm not really into overclocking anymore. I don't have a use for it like a used too







. Used to overclock my 2600K to 5.5Ghz, for the benchmarking team here a few years back.

I think a good bet would be:
i7-4790 non K
H97 motherboard (Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI)

I currently have the 212 EVO in my server, but would that be too high for the Node 304 case?
From this video it seems like it fits: 




Updated List:
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI
CPU: Intel i7-4790
CPU Cooler: Hyper 212 EVO
Ram: Crucial DDR3 1600Mhz CL8 16GB (2x8) Low profile
PSU: Cooler Master V550S 550W
Case: Fractal Design Node 304


----------



## joeh4384

The evo fits on my as rock board but I dont know if the Gigabyte boards have the cpu slot too close to the GPU slot.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> The evo fits on my as rock board but I dont know if the Gigabyte boards have the cpu slot too close to the GPU slot.


He's right, it's not the height you have to worry about. Some of the ITX boards have the CPU in different places, and don't allow tower air coolers to fit because they hit the GPU or the ram. Height-wise you're good in a Node, you'll have to figure out what cooler you want based on your motherboard.

If you don't plan to overclock, pick a H97 motherboard, and then get the cheapest quietest cooler you can find that will fit it. Definitely don't change your motherboard choice based on an air cooler you'll be strapping onto a non-k CPU anyways. That's my 2 cents, anyways.


----------



## Noregret

Does anyone know if its possible to fit in a Seasonic M12D 850W and Gigabyte Windforce 3X GTX 780 TI GHz in this case? Curious, because I can get the card for a nice price and the PSU i found in a closet. Forgot all about that I had it. As far as I know, it seems that it is possible to use the Corsair H80i with the card still.


----------



## llythrus

The PSU won't fit since the max length is 160 mm. The PSU you listed also has a length of 160mm, but is also modular so the wires would interfere with the GPU. With the graphics card you chose, you will want a much shorter PSU so that the wires bundled at one side don't interfere with the GPU for a nonmodular setup.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noregret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> The PSU won't fit since the max length is 160 mm. The PSU you listed also has a length of 160mm, but is also modular so the wires would interfere with the GPU. With the graphics card you chose, you will want a much shorter PSU so that the wires bundled at one side don't interfere with the GPU for a nonmodular setup.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


I see. So I would be something like the Seasonic G series or Silverstone?


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noregret*
> 
> I see. So I would be something like the Seasonic G series or Silverstone?


Yes, those 2 are both recommended by this thread because the Silverstone is only 140mm and fits well, and the Seasonic G-550w has the modular ports low enough that they pass under the GPU, as it's mounted.

There is a mod you can do if you wanted to use a 160mm PSU of your choice. Basically there is a little extra space on the other side of the PSU, you can remove the PSU mounts, shove the PSU as close to the vent as you can, and then come up with another method to secure the PSU in place.


----------



## llythrus

Even with the mod, I don't think there is enough space for the modular cables to bend. I think the PSU cage mod was for 150mm modular psu's.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hbrn

Hello thread. I am currently running a 4690k and a MSI GTX770 on a Silverstone 550 Strider in the Node. I have been experiencing that the fan in the Silverstone has been really, really noisy when playing games. This is with the case open and no case fans around it to move the air.

As soon as I pulled the Node towards me beyond the edge of the table, so that the fan grill under the case was not obstructed by the desk, the fan did not rev up at all while gaming.

It also sounds like the fan in the Silvetstone is making a rattling sound. It stopped when I used a small skrewdriver to hinder the fan.

Does the Silverstone simply need more air from its fan? The Node is rather low. Maybe I have received a faulty PSU?


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> Even with the mod, I don't think there is enough space for the modular cables to bend. I think the PSU cage mod was for 150mm modular psu's.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


I use a Silverstone Strider Gold 750W which is 150mm with exra modular connecter length and it fits natively, with no mods. 160mm non-modular would probably fit with GPU's with no backplates but she would be a squeezy fit.


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> I use a Silverstone Strider Gold 750W which is 150mm with exra modular connecter length and it fits natively, with no mods. 160mm non-modular would probably fit with GPU's with no backplates but she would be a squeezy fit.


I stand corrected then.

Out of curiosity is the silverstone psu measured at exactly 150mm (psu itself)? Because that leaves just 10mm for the connector and wire bend. I just measured the length of the psu cage to the gpu and its at 160mm.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> I stand corrected then.
> 
> Out of curiosity is the silverstone psu measured at exactly 150mm (psu itself)? Because that leaves just 10mm for the connector and wire bend. I just measured the length of the psu cage to the gpu and its at 160mm.


yes the actual PSU box is measured 150mm - slightly longer than it is wide - i previously used a 140mm Strider 550w but it had coil whine so i upscaled a bit - and it is 10mm longer than that. the 150mm length is aided a little by having the connecters at the 'bottom' of the PSU so they dont conflict much at all.

theres a couple of photos i took in the thread a few weeks ago which shows the top down view. i cant find them right now but i know they are there somewhere.


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## SloppyJoeBEER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> I use a Silverstone Strider Gold 750W which is 150mm with exra modular connecter length and it fits natively, with no mods. 160mm non-modular would probably fit with GPU's with no backplates but she would be a squeezy fit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> I have the exact same problem with my Strider 650w. Very noisy while gaiming, the loudest thing in my system by far. I cant lower the noise by doing what you did.
> 
> I thought about replacing the fan but I dont want to mess with the PSU. I have adopted to the noise so it dosent bother me as much as before. But the whole meaning about silent custom water cooling gets destroyed by the PSU noise


I have barely enough room with the 140mm 650w strider gold but maybe thats just the msi 290x. So if it helps, if your using the same setup as me do not go over 140mm unless your changing the way the psu routes its cables.

and another thing to add is I have no problems with the strider 650w being noisy. It is actually pretty silent in my case. It is a solid PSU. I do not hear much of anything unless I crank my GPU fan. Gaming is fine but 100% fan if I am benchin you can obviously hear, still not overly intense. Compared to old cards I would say this is more than acceptable. love it!


----------



## Thomaskingo

I use the Cooler Master v650s, and it is the least noisy part of my node build!


----------



## hotdogster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> [quote Same here, I just duct tape the drives to the caddy. You can probably contact fractal CS for a replacement set.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


apparently fractal are good at sending spares out to people[/quote]

They were! I messaged them on their website and got an email back asking for my address. They sent me some for free as their accessory kits were out of stock on their website.






















:thumb:Great Customer service!!


----------



## minimouse

I'm newish here and this is only my second build, so I'd welcome some feedback. I'd like a machine for number-crunching, programming, general home pc tasks, and eventually perhaps light gaming. I'd prefer the machine to be quiet when I'm using it for work but would also like to explore overclocking during vacations. I'm happy to swap in a different (noisier) cooler at those times. Can anyone see any problems with the following plan?

Fractal Design node 304
ASUS Z97I-PLUS
i7-4790K
Corsair Vengeance LP 2x8GB 1866
Seasonic S12G-550
Storage (already owned) Samsung 840 EVO 750GB
Graphics card: to come later as cashflow permits.

*Quiet work cooler:*

Would the passive Zalman FX70 work (see e.g. http://www.quietpc.com/fx70, dimensions without optional fans 110(L) x 140(W) x 158(H)mm, installs with backplate)? I read the maximum Node cooler height clearance is 165mm, but (1) are that length and width likely to interfere with neighbouring components, and (2) will a backplate cooler be a problem? (I can't use them on my current mini-itx board due to components on the rear.) If it doesn't work, then is there a forum consensus on the best choice for an air cooler quieter than stock?

*Overclocking cooler:*

Corsair H80i perhaps? (I'll be monitoring the forum for a month or two before buying anything)

Thank you - I'll be very grateful for any suggestions.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minimouse*
> 
> I'm newish here and this is only my second build, so I'd welcome some feedback. I'd like a machine for number-crunching, programming, general home pc tasks, and eventually perhaps light gaming. I'd prefer the machine to be quiet when I'm using it for work but would also like to explore overclocking during vacations. I'm happy to swap in a different (noisier) cooler at those times. Can anyone see any problems with the following plan?
> 
> Fractal Design node 304
> ASUS Z97I-PLUS
> i7-4790K
> Corsair Vengeance LP 2x8GB 1866
> Seasonic S12G-550
> Storage (already owned) Samsung 840 EVO 750GB
> Graphics card: to come later as cashflow permits.
> 
> *Quiet work cooler:*
> 
> Would the passive Zalman FX70 work (see e.g. http://www.quietpc.com/fx70, dimensions without optional fans 110(L) x 140(W) x 158(H)mm, installs with backplate)? I read the maximum Node cooler height clearance is 165mm, but (1) are that length and width likely to interfere with neighbouring components, and (2) will a backplate cooler be a problem? (I can't use them on my current mini-itx board due to components on the rear.) If it doesn't work, then is there a forum consensus on the best choice for an air cooler quieter than stock?
> 
> *Overclocking cooler:*
> 
> Corsair H80i perhaps? (I'll be monitoring the forum for a month or two before buying anything)
> 
> Thank you - I'll be very grateful for any suggestions.


There's decent standoffs so a backplate for a CPU cooler should not be a problem. I also believe Asus made ample room for aftermarket coolers - they did that on the Z87 series cards at least.

That said I don't see the point of a passive cooler on a Z97 mobo and K series CPU?


----------



## Vivan

I'm going to be joining the club soon, but I just wanted to know if anyone has a good way to mount an SSD without using the brackets? I feel like it's a waste of a bracket to hold only a tiny SSD - that space could be extra airflow!


----------



## bobsaget

You can stick it behind the front panel under the front fans


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vivan*
> 
> I'm going to be joining the club soon, but I just wanted to know if anyone has a good way to mount an SSD without using the brackets? I feel like it's a waste of a bracket to hold only a tiny SSD - that space could be extra airflow!


I mounted the SSD in the front panel with double-sided tape. See below for pics.

http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1192930/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/


----------



## Vivan

Oh that's awesome. I actually forgot that SSDs don't have to be secured, since they have no moving parts! I might try Velcro so that it's easily removable :3.

EDIT: Hahaha! CasterlyRock was one of the builds I saw on PCPartPicker that made me want to go for the 304 in the first place!


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> How I envy you all node owners. While my case is still somewhere "to be shipped", I've been reconsidering some parts.
> 
> Current part list includes:
> Mobo: Asrock H97M mITX
> SSD: Crucial 500M 240GB (I have one allrdy, will raid them)
> GPU: Gigabyte GTX 760 windforce 3x (got it)
> PSU: Superflower 450w 80+ gold (got spare aftee upgrading Define rig)
> RAM: crucial 1600 CL-9, 2x4GB (Decided to downgrade from 2x8gb as I have 2x4 spare)
> 
> And last. CPU. I'll go either i5 4590 or xeon e3 1231. Now. Is xeons hyperthread worth it in gaming rig? i5 will most likely deliver more bang for the buck, but if HT is beneficial, I'll go for xeon.
> 
> For cpu cooler, I'll go for AiO water cooling.
> 
> Sent from phone, sry


Final partlist








Mobo: Asrock H97M mITX
SSD: Crucial 500M 240GB
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 760 windforce 3x
PSU: Superflower 450w 80+ gold
RAM: crucial 1600 CL-9, 2x4GB
CPU: Xeon 1231v3
CPUCooler: Thermalright True Spirit 120 M BW Rev. A

Now as I have little experience I'd like a comment if there is something terribly wrong or something doesn't fit or something like that. Otherwise order will be placed







Thanks!


----------



## Dyaems

I think all is good. Go for it!









EDIT: I'm assuming that the PSU is non-modular, no specific model mentioned







or I just forgot which model is it because I didn't backread!


----------



## contay

Yes, psu is nonmodular version. It has long cables but I am familiar with zip ties (is it right word?). Order will be placed on Monday : )


----------



## Dyaems

Yep, zipties is the correct word. There are many places to use zipties inside a Node 304, so a non-modular PSU is no problem inside it.


----------



## contay

So I have seen from pictures, this thread has been great inspiration and will surely be great help. My case have been under order for two weeks : / damn local shop. I'll post pics as soon as parts and case have arrived and project begins : )


----------



## Lenny-t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenny-t*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I've sent the seller a message. Hopefully I can pick it up












This week i've received my second hand Sapphire R9 280X OC DUAL-X and my second hand Seasonic G750

 

Other parts will arrive next week. Can't wait!


----------



## Vivan

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor (£229.14 @ Aria PC)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (£63.00 @ Amazon UK)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£108.00 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Memory:* G.Skill Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory (£129.26 @ Ebuyer)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (£142.62 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case (£62.41 @ CCL Computers)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (£88.38 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Total:* £822.81

I'm about to pull the trigger on this spec. Thoughts? I'm aiming to get a really powerful machine in a tiny box, and I don't much care about the budget. No graphics card because I won't be doing any gaming.


----------



## SloppyJoeBEER

Nice build. Why not grab another 850 pro. Not sure what your intentions with the build are but if you are not worried about the budget a couple more gigs would not kill you .


----------



## contay

Or maybe 1-3TB HDD if you just need storage for work?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SloppyJoeBEER*
> 
> Nice build. Why not grab another 850 pro. Not sure what your intentions with the build are but if you are not worried about the budget a couple more gigs would not kill you .


Or maybe 1-3 TB HDD storage for work files and stuff? Speed of SSD isn't that essential if you are doing lots of photo editing (and photos are stored to HDD) and such, as long as editing software is on ssd.


----------



## Bolwede

A week ago I decided to use some of my income every month to build my own gaming machine. As we speak I'm using a decent gaming computer (6yrs old) but it's not enough for the future. The white mini-ITX Node 304 has the charm and beauty that I've been looking for.
I want this case to be as quiet as possible and I'm worried about the PSU, I've heard that it is quiet and then suddenly it starts making alot of loud noises. Anyone that have some knowledge about this?

*Component Selection:*

*MoBo:* ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT mITX
*CPU:* Intel Core i7 4790K 4GHz, 8MB
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair Hydro H75
*RAM:* HyperX Fury 8GB (2x4GB) CL10 1600MHz White
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB SC ACX
*PSU:* Fractal Design Integra R2 750W 80+ Bronze
*SSD:* Samsung Pro Basic 840-Series 256GB
*Chassi:* Fractal Design Node 304, White

*Total: 1340€*

I will also mod this case a bit.
First of all I will cut open a window in the top of the case and remove the video card chassi filter.
After that i will put plexiglass in the two windows and make some holes in the chassi filter window.
I will put in some LEDs, i think im going for "BitFenix Alchemy Connect 15 LED Light Strip - 300mm - White"
but im not sure yet. I will start buying the case and some of the hardware the 25/7

*Thread:*
http://www.overclock.net/t/1502725/high-end-mitx-gaming-pc-node-304

*ADD ME*

_*And in case I don't see ya, good afternoon, good evening, and good night!*_


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomaskingo*
> 
> I use the Cooler Master v650s, and it is the least noisy part of my node build!


Yep, the Cooler Master V series are not only excellent performers, but they're compact and fit perfectly in a Node. I had no issues fitting my V550S with my 10.5 inch 780 Ti.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bolwede*
> 
> A week ago I decided to use some of my income every month to build my own gaming machine. As we speak I'm using a decent gaming computer (6yrs old) but it's not enough for the future. The white mini-ITX Node 304 has the charm and beauty that I've been looking for.
> I want this case to be as quiet as possible and I'm worried about the PSU, I've heard that it is quiet and then suddenly it starts making alot of loud noises. Anyone that have some knowledge about this?
> 
> *Component Selection:*
> 
> *MoBo:* ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT mITX
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7 4790K 4GHz, 8MB
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair Hydro H75
> *RAM:* HyperX Fury 8GB (2x4GB) CL10 1600MHz White
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB SC ACX
> *PSU:* Fractal Design Integra R2 750W 80+ Bronze
> *SSD:* Samsung Pro Basic 840-Series 256GB
> *Chassi:* Fractal Design Node 304, White
> 
> *Total: 1340€*
> 
> I will also mod this case a bit.
> First of all I will cut open a window in the top of the case and remove the video card chassi filter.
> After that i will put plexiglass in the two windows and make some holes in the chassi filter window.
> I will put in some LEDs, i think im going for "BitFenix Alchemy Connect 15 LED Light Strip - 300mm - White"
> but im not sure yet. I will start buying the case and some of the hardware the 25/7
> 
> *Thread:*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1502725/high-end-mitx-gaming-pc-node-304
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> _*And in case I don't see ya, good afternoon, good evening, and good night!*_


skip the GTX 770 and stretch to a 780 if you can spare the cash. i had a 770 and picked up a XFX R9 290 and it performs significantly better than the 770. if you want to stick with nVidia then stretch to a 780 otherwise suss a 290 out.


----------



## Vivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SloppyJoeBEER*
> 
> Nice build. Why not grab another 850 pro. Not sure what your intentions with the build are but if you are not worried about the budget a couple more gigs would not kill you .


My primary aim for the machine is just a general use computer for day-to-day web browsing, some very light gaming (nothing graphically intensive) and photo editing. It will also be used as a HTPC, to display media from a Plex server. I have an 11TB server for my storage needs - the SSD is mainly for my OS and programs. Is there any benefit to having two SSDs over one with double the capacity? I might go for the 512GB 850 Pro. I'm trying to stick with only a single SSD so I don't need to use the brackets, so that I can get maximum airflow. My current machine (which is soon to be a server) has terrible airflow so I wanted to improve massively.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Or maybe 1-3TB HDD if you just need storage for work?
> Or maybe 1-3 TB HDD storage for work files and stuff? Speed of SSD isn't that essential if you are doing lots of photo editing (and photos are stored to HDD) and such, as long as editing software is on ssd.


I'll be moving the photos to the SSD when I edit them and then moving them back to the server once finished.


----------



## abba77

only thing left to buy for my build is the motherboard. i have a 4790k going into it. i dont care about m.2 but was sure on the asus z97i-plus. i didnt even consider asus z87i-deluxe. any reason to?

i did consider z87 when i thought i was going to put a 4770k in the build.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vivan*
> 
> My primary aim for the machine is just a general use computer for day-to-day web browsing, some very light gaming (nothing graphically intensive) and photo editing. It will also be used as a HTPC, to display media from a Plex server. I have an 11TB server for my storage needs - the SSD is mainly for my OS and programs. Is there any benefit to having two SSDs over one with double the capacity? I might go for the 512GB 850 Pro. I'm trying to stick with only a single SSD so I don't need to use the brackets, so that I can get maximum airflow. My current machine (which is soon to be a server) has terrible airflow so I wanted to improve massively.


Well, if you are using 2x256 vs 512, you could RAID the two. It would be faster but I am not sure if additional speed is noticeable in your daily use, so it's basically your call on this. Also, every bracket in Node is used for two SSD/HDD, so you will get same airflow anyway as you can mount both SSDs in same bracket. It is also worth noting that people have been using one or two ssd without brackets at all. As ssd doesn't need to be secured (no moving parts), you can use velcro or two sided tape to mound then directly to case wall or case top. In that case airflow form front fans will be at maximum.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Well, if you are using 2x256 vs 512, you could RAID the two. It would be faster but I am not sure if additional speed is noticeable in your daily use, so it's basically your call on this. Also, every bracket in Node is used for two SSD/HDD, so you will get same airflow anyway as you can mount both SSDs in same bracket. It is also worth noting that people have been using one or two ssd without brackets at all. As ssd doesn't need to be secured (no moving parts), you can use velcro or two sided tape to mound then directly to case wall or case top. In that case airflow form front fans will be at maximum.


I think the velcro trick is his point - not using any HDD brackets at all. Can you fit 2 SSD's in the front though? Hmm


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> I think the velcro trick is his point - not using any HDD brackets at all. Can you fit 2 SSD's in the front though? Hmm


Well as I don't have the case yet (still somewhere "en route") I can't be certain. But you can mount at least one SSD in front. But how about mounting other SSD on sidewall or roof of the case?


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Well as I don't have the case yet (still somewhere "en route") I can't be certain. But you can mount at least one SSD in front. But how about mounting other SSD on sidewall or roof of the case?


Well let me rephrase then: I havethe case, and no you cannot fit 2 SSD's in the front unless you stick them on top of each other.

Regarding the top of sides: both sides and the top is one single piece of metal you remove, which makes it annoying to deal with. One option could be to place it on the PSU though as that would only affect airflow minimally.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> Well let me rephrase then: I havethe case, and no you cannot fit 2 SSD's in the front unless you stick them on top of each other.
> 
> Regarding the top of sides: both sides and the top is one single piece of metal you remove, which makes it annoying to deal with. One option could be to place it on the PSU though as that would only affect airflow minimally.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vivan*
> 
> My primary aim for the machine is just a general use computer for day-to-day web browsing, some very light gaming (nothing graphically intensive) and photo editing. It will also be used as a HTPC, to display media from a Plex server. I have an 11TB server for my storage needs - the SSD is mainly for my OS and programs. Is there any benefit to having two SSDs over one with double the capacity? I might go for the 512GB 850 Pro. I'm trying to stick with only a single SSD so I don't need to use the brackets, so that I can get maximum airflow. My current machine (which is soon to be a server) has terrible airflow so I wanted to improve massively.
> I'll be moving the photos to the SSD when I edit them and then moving them back to the server once finished.


So, according to this, it would be Vivan's best option to remove all brackets and depending how large SSD is necessary, mounting only SINGLE ssd either in front or on top of PSU. Is this correct?

Also, if you mount SSD on PSU, do you need some kind of accessory to lift SSD 5 to 10mm above PSU? So SSD does not overheat?


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> So, according to this, it would be Vivan's best option to remove all brackets and depending how large SSD is necessary, mounting only SINGLE ssd either in front or on top of PSU. Is this correct?
> 
> Also, if you mount SSD on PSU, do you need some kind of accessory to lift SSD 5 to 10mm above PSU? So SSD does not overheat?


from my experience you can mount 2x ssd's in front using some double sided tape to hold them together and then 2x ssd's on top of the psu (given your psu is coolish and the case has good airflow to keep the temps down. you may, depending on your psu, be able to slide one mounted to the front of the psu inbetween it and the case internal wall if you have a smaller psu (havent been able to test this as yet though)

SO POTENTIALLY 5x SSD without using bracket....although that would be ridiculous


----------



## bobsaget

Just changed my G550 fan since I did not like the noise of it. I made some changes as well in terms of cable management.

I decided to post this here since the number of G550 users is quite high in this topic. It's actually very easy as long as you have a 3-to-2 pin fan adapter (Noctua sent me two of them for free







) and take some time to tidy the fan cable inside the unit. Keep in mind that it's a dangerous process which also void the warranty.

The new fan is a BeQuiet SilentWings 2. Highly recommended for this case. I know this brand is not distributed in the US but I totally recommend their products. Here you go:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I also change the CPU cooler. My old HR02 from Thermalright was a total beast but wouldn't allow me to install a standard 25mm width 140mm fan at the back. I replaced the HR02 with the brand new True Spirit 140 POWER from TR as well (a 6*8mm heatpipes monster, almost same performance than NH D14). I replaced my Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 (a bit noisy) with a BeQuiet Pure Wings 2 140 mm at the back. Totally satisfied with the noise output at 7 volts. The CPU cooler fan is a NF A 15 from Noctua. Perfect fit for this cooler.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







As for the case front fans, I kept my 2* BeQuiet SilentWings USC 92mm. They perform really well and are perfectly quiet at 7v. They have a weird mounting system though, which prevents from installing the fan filter. However, I've been using my system without it for months and the quantity of dust inside the case remains surprisingly low.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







As for the cable management:
- the SSD is hidden behind the front panel
- the CPU and mobo cables go under the GPU (VERY tight fight, I had a hard time when installing the GPU)
- the GPU cables go behind the whole GPU and between the latter and the CPU fan
- front fans cables on the other side

I was harder than I thought to properly tidy the case, especially since the 24 pin cable is very stiff and rigid. But I managed to put that b*tch under the GPU.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









It's not perfect but I'm satisfied with the final result of my second build in this case. Temperatures are fine though it's quite hot this summer in Paris. GTX 670 is oced at +90 (core) / +220 (memory), 2500k as well (4.3ghz). The case fans are virtually silent at 7 volts. The NFA15 is also dead silent, and the GTX670 direct CU2 as well (though I can hear some coil whine when gaming). The new PSU fan is inaudible.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Rest of my components is in my sig.

I definitely like this case after almost a year of use, but I would like to see FD release a revision (more space for PSU, SSD brackets in the front, bottom covers for cable)


----------



## sizetwo

Hi there. I wish I had found this thread earlier. I just bought a new setup, the Fractal Node 304, Intel 4790k (if I wanted to play with some OCing), Asus z97i-plus, Corsair H80i and some fast memory modules. I am using my 760 from my previous machine. I got everything together, but alas, it seems the H80i is a little too loud for me, too much fan noise at idle. I was therefore considering returning it and using a fan solution instead. Based on the setup I have, what would you guys consider? I have been going through the thread, but for this CPU it seems I would need quite a large solution to get proper cooling (?) and the enclosure doesn't really accommodate for that. Anyone with a similar build who could give some advice? When idle Id like it to be as quiet as possible ... When gaming etc it doesn't matter so much. Thanks







And fun to see all the builds in the thread! Good lord I was struggling with cable management and the H80i fitting was a tight squeeze!


----------



## abba77

another quick questions: with 3 SSD drives and 1 HDD, what kind of SATA cables are needed? This will be with the z97i-plus and G series 650W.
by what type, i mean straight ends, or would some 90 degree connectors work. it seems like straight is needed on both ends.


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> another quick questions: with 3 SSD drives and 1 HDD, what kind of SATA cables are needed? This will be with the z97i-plus and G series 650W.
> by what type, i mean straight ends, or would some 90 degree connectors work. it seems like straight is needed on both ends.


Straight would be optimal, or at the very least, straight with a right angle at one end.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> another quick questions: with 3 SSD drives and 1 HDD, what kind of SATA cables are needed? This will be with the z97i-plus and G series 650W.
> by what type, i mean straight ends, or would some 90 degree connectors work. it seems like straight is needed on both ends.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizetwo*
> 
> Hi there. I wish I had found this thread earlier. I just bought a new setup, the Fractal Node 304, Intel 4790k (if I wanted to play with some OCing), Asus z97i-plus, Corsair H80i and some fast memory modules. I am using my 760 from my previous machine. I got everything together, but alas, it seems the H80i is a little too loud for me, too much fan noise at idle. I was therefore considering returning it and using a fan solution instead. Based on the setup I have, what would you guys consider? I have been going through the thread, but for this CPU it seems I would need quite a large solution to get proper cooling (?) and the enclosure doesn't really accommodate for that. Anyone with a similar build who could give some advice? When idle Id like it to be as quiet as possible ... When gaming etc it doesn't matter so much. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fun to see all the builds in the thread! Good lord I was struggling with cable management and the H80i fitting was a tight squeeze!


The stock corsair fans are on the loud side. Try replacing them with Noiseblockers, cougar fans or if at all possible gentle typhoons. I managed to snag a gentle typhoon ap-15 last month from ebay for my h60 and now I can't tell if my computer is on except for the occasional hdd noise and its cooler than the stock corsair.


----------



## Vivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> So, according to this, it would be Vivan's best option to remove all brackets and depending how large SSD is necessary, mounting only SINGLE ssd either in front or on top of PSU. Is this correct?
> 
> Also, if you mount SSD on PSU, do you need some kind of accessory to lift SSD 5 to 10mm above PSU? So SSD does not overheat?


That's pretty much my plan - going to mount the SSD (might upgrade to a 512 depending on how my wallet is feeling) on the front with either Velcro or double-sided tape. No brackets = more airflow \o/. I'm trying to be as minimal as possible when it comes to the contents of the case. No GPU and only a single SSD. My current box is so loud and hot - I want the opposite!


----------



## Dyaems

If I'm not mistaken, SSD operating temps can go up to 70C, so one should not worry mounting it on top of a PSU, unless one can fry an egg on top of that particular PSU inside a Node 304.


----------



## Lenny-t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vivan*
> 
> (might upgrade to a 512 depending on how my wallet is feeling)


Whoops, I accidentally ordered a MX100 512GB instead of the 256GB model, since the latter is hardly in stock anywhere (or overpriced), at least in the Netherlands.







For reference, the 256GB is listed for €105 ($142), the 512GB is listed for €173 ($233).


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenny-t*
> 
> Whoops, I accidentally ordered a MX100 512GB instead of the 256GB model, since the latter is hardly in stock anywhere (or overpriced), at least in the Netherlands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, the 256GB is listed for €105 ($142), the 512GB is listed for €173 ($233).


Your wallet seems feeling well ^_^

I "accidentally" bought 2x8gb 1600 RAM as the kit cost just little over 100€


----------



## Zebeyo

So I finally got around to work a bit more on my plans to put an USB+molex connected arduino in my node for programmable RGB LED strip control. It is sooo easy. Almost all motherboards these days have internal USB connectors with 9 pins giving signal for 2 USB connections. These are the types used for case front USB connectors, but most newer mobos have both USB3 and USB2 connectors and you typically use USB3 ones then. Even my wifes new computer which is based on my old 2500K in a H61 ITC mobo has several internal USB 2.0 connectors, (no USB 3.0.

Anyway so my plan was to take a 100% compatible arduino and arduinos USB connection and connect it to such an internal connector so, in time with some modding, i can have the full Arduino controller sitting inside. I also made a crude controller shield on a proto shield, as the arduino can't deliver the voltage nor handle the wattage of the LED strip, so it had to be controlled with a few transistors. No big deal.

So lets get to it then.

[ Disclaimer: My soldering skills suck - it's getting better but i'm not happy with it - no need to comment on it ]


Spoiler: Pics and comments, and a short video




Removed standard power connector and USB B plug and replaced with screw terminal for power (12V from Molex) and 4 male pins (for some good old dupont female-female wire). Standard Arduino for reference. I always like to keep a couple in case I get an idea.


Proto shield with some fairly standard layout for controlling LED strip. Schematic can be found all over the internet for breadboard. I just converted it to a soldered proto board state.


With molex connector, dupont wire (had to bend the pins to fit the wire on the male pins under the proto shield) and some makeshift connection of 12v power and ground to the proto shield.


In action with a 3- SMD test strip I have for these things.






And finally a video of it all hooked up with the strip running a color loop.
(Sketch: https://gist.github.com/jamesotron/766994).


----------



## llythrus




----------



## Lenny-t

Finally got everything in my sweet Node 304!


















Cable mess 8)










Everything stuffed in and cable managed (whatever cable management was possible)










Case closed!




























Next to my dinosaur Antec Nine Hundred:


----------



## Booty Warrior

Oooh. Lookin' sexy, Lenny!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenny-t*


Sweet you are added.


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenny-t*
> 
> Cable mess 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything stuffed in and cable managed (whatever cable management was possible)


You can stuff some cables underneath the gpu


----------



## MEC-777

*Add me*

New Node 304 owner here. Can check out my rig in my sig / rigbuilder.

I've spent hours upon hours looking through this thread and checking out all the cool Node builds you guys have. Some really cool stuff and it's awesome how much you can cram into this case. I was originally going to go with the CM Elite 120 back when I was planning my build last year, but the node went on sale so I grabbed it. No regrets what-so-ever.









Will throw some of my plans out on the table here: I recently added an H60 AIO for the CPU and I'm planning to also add a kraken G10 with an H55 or LQ-310 for the GPU. I've already got the H60 working in push-pull with a 2nd SP120 high performance fan. I set them up both running off the built-in case fan controller and even with them running on low (~1000rpm) the cooling ability with this little AIO cooler is quite impressive. I see Idle temps in the low-mid 20's and hovers around 30 under normal use (web browsing etc.). I also have it setup as pulling fresh air in from the back of the case and I flipped the two 92mm fans at the front to work as exhaust fans running at 100% (12v) as they're almost completely silent.

The reason I reversed the air flow through the case from back to front is because during gaming, my GPU just pumps the case full of hot air. The H60 just can't work properly pulling that hot air through it, even with the fans at 100% and the 92mm fans at the front just can't supply enough fresh, cool air. Once I reversed the flow, I could now leave the AIO fans on low and game all day.

Once I get the G10 and 2nd AIO installed and working, I'll post pics and report on how well it works. I've seen stacked rads, but not with two separate loops like this. I'll be positioning the CPU rad in front of the GPU rad, as the CPU doesn't get anywhere near as hot as the GPU. The air exhausting the CPU rad, even after running Prime95 for 15mins, is barely above ambient, so I'm confident both components will receive more than adequate cooling even if their stacked. there will be three SP120 high performance fans in push-pull to help keep the air flow moving strong.

Anyways, enough of me blabbing about rads and fans. Just wanted to share what I was working on, if anyone's interested. Haven't seen this setup in a Node yet, so I may be the first to do it.









Keep posting these awesome Node build projects!









PS. Cable management sure is a challenge in this case, especially with a non-modular PSU, but after an hour or so of careful planning and lots of zip-ties, it can be done.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> *Add me*
> 
> New Node 304 owner here. Can check out my rig in my sig / rigbuilder.
> 
> I've spent hours upon hours looking through this thread and checking out all the cool Node builds you guys have. Some really cool stuff and it's awesome how much you can cram into this case. I was originally going to go with the CM Elite 120 back when I was planning my build last year, but the node went on sale so I grabbed it. No regrets what-so-ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will throw some of my plans out on the table here: I recently added an H60 AIO for the CPU and I'm planning to also add a kraken G10 with an H55 or LQ-310 for the GPU. I've already got the H60 working in push-pull with a 2nd SP120 high performance fan. I set them up both running off the built-in case fan controller and even with them running on low (~1000rpm) the cooling ability with this little AIO cooler is quite impressive. I see Idle temps in the low-mid 20's and hovers around 30 under normal use (web browsing etc.). I also have it setup as pulling fresh air in from the back of the case and I flipped the two 92mm fans at the front to work as exhaust fans running at 100% (12v) as they're almost completely silent.
> 
> The reason I reversed the air flow through the case from back to front is because during gaming, my GPU just pumps the case full of hot air. The H60 just can't work properly pulling that hot air through it, even with the fans at 100% and the 92mm fans at the front just can't supply enough fresh, cool air. Once I reversed the flow, I could now leave the AIO fans on low and game all day.
> 
> Once I get the G10 and 2nd AIO installed and working, I'll post pics and report on how well it works. I've seen stacked rads, but not with two separate loops like this. I'll be positioning the CPU rad in front of the GPU rad, as the CPU doesn't get anywhere near as hot as the GPU. The air exhausting the CPU rad, even after running Prime95 for 15mins, is barely above ambient, so I'm confident both components will receive more than adequate cooling even if their stacked. there will be three SP120 high performance fans in push-pull to help keep the air flow moving strong.
> 
> Anyways, enough of me blabbing about rads and fans. Just wanted to share what I was working on, if anyone's interested. Haven't seen this setup in a Node yet, so I may be the first to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep posting these awesome Node build projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Cable management sure is a challenge in this case, especially with a non-modular PSU, but after an hour or so of careful planning and lots of zip-ties, it can be done.


Wow double AIO pushpull - that's gonna take up a massive amount of space inside though! could Ram clearance be a problem?

Also I looked at the Kraken G10 and thought it was too big for the node? I might have made my measurements wrong but be sure to check it and handful times. I guess there's a bit of space in front of a 2 slot GPU so it might work.

Have you considered dust issues when reversing the flow? Did you try removing the filter on the 92s to check if that would help intake airflow from the front?


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> *Add me*
> 
> New Node 304 owner here. Can check out my rig in my sig / rigbuilder.
> 
> I've spent hours upon hours looking through this thread and checking out all the cool Node builds you guys have. Some really cool stuff and it's awesome how much you can cram into this case. I was originally going to go with the CM Elite 120 back when I was planning my build last year, but the node went on sale so I grabbed it. No regrets what-so-ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will throw some of my plans out on the table here: I recently added an H60 AIO for the CPU and I'm planning to also add a kraken G10 with an H55 or LQ-310 for the GPU. I've already got the H60 working in push-pull with a 2nd SP120 high performance fan. I set them up both running off the built-in case fan controller and even with them running on low (~1000rpm) the cooling ability with this little AIO cooler is quite impressive. I see Idle temps in the low-mid 20's and hovers around 30 under normal use (web browsing etc.). I also have it setup as pulling fresh air in from the back of the case and I flipped the two 92mm fans at the front to work as exhaust fans running at 100% (12v) as they're almost completely silent.
> 
> The reason I reversed the air flow through the case from back to front is because during gaming, my GPU just pumps the case full of hot air. The H60 just can't work properly pulling that hot air through it, even with the fans at 100% and the 92mm fans at the front just can't supply enough fresh, cool air. Once I reversed the flow, I could now leave the AIO fans on low and game all day.
> 
> Once I get the G10 and 2nd AIO installed and working, I'll post pics and report on how well it works. I've seen stacked rads, but not with two separate loops like this. I'll be positioning the CPU rad in front of the GPU rad, as the CPU doesn't get anywhere near as hot as the GPU. The air exhausting the CPU rad, even after running Prime95 for 15mins, is barely above ambient, so I'm confident both components will receive more than adequate cooling even if their stacked. there will be three SP120 high performance fans in push-pull to help keep the air flow moving strong.
> 
> Anyways, enough of me blabbing about rads and fans. Just wanted to share what I was working on, if anyone's interested. Haven't seen this setup in a Node yet, so I may be the first to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep posting these awesome Node build projects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Cable management sure is a challenge in this case, especially with a non-modular PSU, but after an hour or so of careful planning and lots of zip-ties, it can be done.


am nursing a semi - this will be amazing if it works - are you planning to provide any additional rad support? 2x 120mm rads will have a bit of weight on just 4 screws on the case. looking forward to the pics. between this and the NCASE M1 double AIO build, the NZXT G10 is being squeezed into some very tight spaces.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*


You are added







Welcome to the thread and the forum.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> Wow double AIO pushpull - that's gonna take up a massive amount of space inside though! could Ram clearance be a problem?
> 
> Also I looked at the Kraken G10 and thought it was too big for the node? I might have made my measurements wrong but be sure to check it and handful times. I guess there's a bit of space in front of a 2 slot GPU so it might work.
> 
> Have you considered dust issues when reversing the flow? Did you try removing the filter on the 92s to check if that would help intake airflow from the front?


I considered how much room there was and measured first to make sure there would be enough space. The H60 and H55 AIO's (which are nearly identical except for the way the pump block mounts to the die) actually don't take up too much room and they're only about 27mm thick. So with 3 fans + 2 rads the total depth or thickness from the back panel will be about 130mm (just over 5 inches). The tricky part will be routing the hoses such that they won't exert too much torque on the rather skimpy mounting screws.

Right now the H60 actually sits very comfortably where you see it - in fact if I remove the screws it pretty much remains where it is with very little support required. Depending on if I keep the rear as intake or change it back to exhaust, I'll have to make sure both rads sit as naturally as possible, for sure.

There is no ram clearance issue as the Kingston HyperX I'm using is low-profile. The H60 hoses clear the ram by about 2mm and I can't turn the pump block 90 degrees to where it is now because there's an edge under the block that overhangs further and hits the caps just to the left of the CPU. But like I said, it fits perfectly as it is now so the next step is to install the G10 and H55.









With regards to dust, I understand there's no filter on the rear but the most dust build up I've seen has been surrounding the 3 fans on the GPU and the stock Intel CPU cooler fan and surrounding motherboard components. With those fans removed, that will no longer be an issue. Sure, dust is still going to get in (it got past the filters) but there should be a lot less build-up with the air flow being mainly just in a column moving through the center of the case. I removed the front filters while using the front fans for exhaust for obvious reasons. Only thing I don't like about using the front fans for exhaust is the pressure build up caused by the front panel is most likely hindering exhaust flow efficiency, though it seems to be working fine as it is.

The G10 does fit the Node - I'm not the first one to try that (thankfully). Here are some pics to prove it:
http://i58.tinypic.com/28k4kux.jpg
http://i58.tinypic.com/s43y8p.jpg

It clears the side panel, by a mm or two (like everything else in the 304...lol) but it does fit! I probably won't route my hoses like they did. There should be enough room to have them both run towards the back and I'll probably mount the pump with the hoses attached at the top (which is what they recommend in the G10 instructions anyways).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> am nursing a semi - this will be amazing if it works - are you planning to provide any additional rad support? 2x 120mm rads will have a bit of weight on just 4 screws on the case. looking forward to the pics. between this and the NCASE M1 double AIO build, the NZXT G10 is being squeezed into some very tight spaces.


Lol... TMI!

The rads them selves aren't too beefy (120 x 120 x 27 + the end tanks). If they were thicker, heavier rads like H80's or something, I'd be more concerned, but the H60, as it is, sits right where I have it almost as if it was made to fit like that. I'm actually surprised it wasn't more difficult to install.

Yeah, ever since I first laid eyes on the G10 and saw how inexpensive it was, I was sold! lol. My 7950 is voltage locked, but despite that I've been able to get a pretty decent OC on it which has resulted in an extra 10-15fps +/- depending on the game. GPU clock is up from 1000 to 1150 and memory is up from 1250 to 1450. It's not completely stable 100% of the time, so I'm hoping this will keep the GPU VRMs on the card that much cooler and increase the stability. I'm debating on upgrading to an R9-290 later this year or just wait it out for the next series (R9-390?). If the price is right and I can sell the 7950 for decent coin, it could be worth making the change now. I'm only gaming at 1080p, so it's not like the 7950 is weak by any stretch. One cool thing about this 7950 is it already has it's own separate heatsink strip right on the VRMs from the factory and it's not part of the main cooler assembly so it should work really well with the 92mm fan on the G10 bracket.


----------



## MEC-777

Just a nice little tip - Don't know if anyone else has discovered this yet, but if you're wondering how to mount a fan between two rads, the screws used to mount 3.5" HDD's to the storage racks are the same thread (6-32). The flat, wide heads and length make them perfect for fitting inside the middle of the fan mounts. Depending on the fan being used, you may need a small washer or two because the thread stops part-way up the screw, but they worked perfectly for me for mounting the second fan to the H60.

The hard part will be how to tighten the set of screws fastened to the 2nd rad as you won't be able to feed a small screwdriver through the hole on the fan. Hoping I can find some kind of tool that will work.


----------



## bobcatmvp1

I'm new here, so please forgive me if there is a better place to ask this question. But does anyone know if the EVGA GTX 780 Ti will fit with the Corsair RM850 power supply, without modding the case or using Velcro?


----------



## bobsaget

It will probably not fit in this case, the GPU is fine but I'm afraid the PSU is too big


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobcatmvp1*
> 
> I'm new here, so please forgive me if there is a better place to ask this question. But does anyone know if the EVGA GTX 780 Ti will fit with the Corsair RM850 power supply, without modding the case or using Velcro?


On the Fractal Design website they specify the length of PSU that is ideal for use with a full-size GPU.

Since you can only run one GPU in the Node anyways, you probably don't need a PSU that big. What are the rest of your system specs?


----------



## bobcatmvp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> On the Fractal Design website they specify the length of PSU that is ideal for use with a full-size GPU.
> 
> Since you can only run one GPU in the Node anyways, you probably don't need a PSU that big. What are the rest of your system specs?


CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Corsair H75
Motherboard: ASUS Z97I-PLUS
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GBx2 1600MHz CL7
Storage: Samsung 850 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
Power Supply: ? - I want the maximum wattage in a fully modular power supply, without modding at all


----------



## joeh4384

I would get a 550 or 650 watt silverstone stridar series psu with the short cable set.


----------



## Vivan

I've been considering adding a graphics card to my build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobcatmvp1*
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H75
> Motherboard: ASUS Z97I-PLUS
> Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GBx2 1600MHz CL7
> Storage: Samsung 850 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
> Power Supply: ? - I want the maximum wattage in a fully modular power supply, without modding at all


I suggest this: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=351&area=en it is 140mm so small enough.

Your build is almost identical to mine except that my GPU isnt a Ti.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobcatmvp1*
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H75
> Motherboard: ASUS Z97I-PLUS
> Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GBx2 1600MHz CL7
> Storage: Samsung 850 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
> Power Supply: ? - I want the maximum wattage in a fully modular power supply, without modding at all


You really don't need more than a solid 500W unit. If you want fully modular, the Seasonic G-Series are very popular for this case.

Personally, I've found the CM V550S to be a perfect fit.


----------



## bobcatmvp1

Thanks.

If I want to use air cooling, instead of the H75, what are the most popular suggestions? I do want to keep the high profile Corsair Dominator memory.


----------



## llythrus

The 212 evo works, but threr are probably better options that I can't name right now.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobcatmvp1*
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H75
> Motherboard: ASUS Z97I-PLUS
> Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GBx2 1600MHz CL7
> Storage: Samsung 850 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
> Power Supply: ? - I want the maximum wattage in a fully modular power supply, without modding at all


Silverstone Strider Gold 750w (150mm fully modular - short cable kit available and recommended) fits well if youre a person who loves to keep too much power in their PSU for the system.


----------



## DeusInvictus7

Let me join the club!

I've been following this thread for such a long time, and finally last month built a new PC after selling my MacBook Pro. Hope it's worthy of the thread









CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor @4.6GHz
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D15
Motherboard: ASUS Z87 Maximus VI Impact
GPU: MSI Geforce GTX 780ti Gaming
Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB-2133MHz
Storage 1: Crucial MX100 512GB SSD (Windows)
Storage 2: Crucial MX100 256GB SSD (OS X)
Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case White
Power Supply: Silverstone 600W 80+ Silver with short cable kit


----------



## joeh4384

Nice node. What kind of temps do you get with the MSI 780ti?


----------



## DeusInvictus7

Averages 65-70 degrees ish on auto fan control while playing Watch Dogs
Moderate overclock on the card: +110 on the Core Clock, +440 on Memory Clock


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeusInvictus7*


You are added, welcome.


----------



## abba77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeusInvictus7*
> 
> Let me join the club!
> 
> I've been following this thread for such a long time, and finally last month built a new PC after selling my MacBook Pro. Hope it's worthy of the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor @4.6GHz
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D15
> Motherboard: ASUS Z87 Maximus VI Impact
> GPU: MSI Geforce GTX 780ti Gaming
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB-2133MHz
> Storage 1: Crucial MX100 512GB SSD (Windows)
> Storage 2: Crucial MX100 256GB SSD (OS X)
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case White
> Power Supply: Silverstone 600W 80+ Silver with short cable kit


why did you decide on the z87 instead of the z97? i have every part i need except motherboard and gpu. i dont care for the m.2 but wouldnt mind leaving the door open for broadwell. i have the 4790k as well.


----------



## DeusInvictus7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> why did you decide on the z87 instead of the z97? i have every part i need except motherboard and gpu. i dont care for the m.2 but wouldnt mind leaving the door open for broadwell. i have the 4790k as well.


Well the main reason was that the Maximus VII Impact hasn't been released yet, so there wasn't a Z97 part that I had wanted, and since I also wanted to make a Hackintosh at the same time, I picked a part that I knew would be compatible with OS X and someone who already had it working.

The second reason was that I'm not planning on upgrading to Broadwell any time soon. I made this build with the plan to upgrade when Nvidia Tesla comes out in a couple years (Or Volta when they actually have a date for it), so my CPU won't be upgraded until then anyway, which should line up with Skylake or even further.


----------



## abba77

the top pick i have right now is the z97i-plus. any reason against that, or just not compatible with hackintosh?

if you dont mind, i might pm you for specific info on hackintosh for this build. i have been debating a mac mini for a long time as my first trip into osx, but would rather hackintosh if i can for convenience.


----------



## Rastalicous

Hey guys love the thread

Way past time I joined the club thought I'd join in on the conversation



this is my original build in the node 304 from September of 2013.

Currently I've spent quite a bit of time water cooling the node. Its still a work in progress I just got done with a preliminary leak test






I'm a bit worried I won't have enough radiator to support the system, but we'll see how it ends up.


----------



## abba77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rastalicous*
> 
> this is my original build in the node 304 from September of 2014.


whoa, from the future!!!

i would love to water cool some day. too chicken to try.


----------



## Ensabrenoir

Work in progress....... while waiting for cpu i74790k and gpu gtx 750ti(to hold me overf until the 8 series)....test fit!!!!






temps should be interesting.......got 4 ssds and 2 hdds in there....


----------



## abba77

from post #1 tips and tricks, are these still valid:

1. Corsair 400R magetic filter replacement for more gpu space
2. front audio fix of scoring the pcb?

Thanks.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensabrenoir*


You are on the list!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> from post #1 tips and tricks, are these still valid:
> 
> 1. Corsair 400R magetic filter replacement for more gpu space
> 2. front audio fix of scoring the pcb?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes the filter fits over the existing hole and makes it very easy to take off and clean. Same with the audio fix, but I believe Fractal fixed the problem since then because it hasn't popped up here in quite a while. Are you having strange things happen with your audio/usb?


----------



## llythrus

Just wanted to post that I ordered by case back in July last year and haven't had any front audio problems (plugged headphones in and jiggled by mouse to try to recreate the problem).


----------



## abba77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> You are on the list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the filter fits over the existing hole and makes it very easy to take off and clean. Same with the audio fix, but I believe Fractal fixed the problem since then because it hasn't popped up here in quite a while. Are you having strange things happen with your audio/usb?


i dont have it built up yet. i have every part except gpu and motherboard ordered and delivered to family in florida. i travel to see them in a few weeks and will pick it up there. was just re-reading the front page to see if i needed to order anything else.

i may pick up the filter as well just in case.

buying down there saved me about 350 in taxes and shipping so far. got the case shipped to me in canada because of a deal.

i am pretty much decided on the asus z97i-plus and will order this week.

only thing left is gpu, thinking between a 280x and a 780, both asus dcu-II, or are there quieter, cooler models i should consider.

psu is the g-series 650w


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> only thing left is gpu, thinking between a 280x and a 780, both asus dcu-II, or are there quieter, cooler models i should consider.


MSI Gaming models are the quietest cards on the green side. Sapphire Tri-X / Vapor X are supposedly ultra quiet on the red side of things too.

The DCUII hasn't been a great performer this gen.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> MSI Gaming models are the quietest cards on the green side. Sapphire Tri-X / Vapor X are supposedly ultra quiet on the red side of things too.
> 
> The DCUII hasn't been a great performer this gen.


I agree completely


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> MSI Gaming models are the quietest cards on the green side. Sapphire Tri-X / Vapor X are supposedly ultra quiet on the red side of things too.
> 
> The DCUII hasn't been a great performer this gen.


Haven't heard the other models but were not impressed with the noise of my DCUII 770 before going liquid.


----------



## abba77

wow ok, square 1 on gpu. i have had a few sapphires with mixed results.

any recommendations for best card in 1. $300 range 2. $450 range.

price wise it seems like 290x vs 780 in the 500 range.
770 seems to be up against the 290.

thanks


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

I picked up and xfx 290 double dissipation have oc'd it up to the level if a black edition card and have left it at that for the moment.

On heavan benchmark at ultra and 1200p it barely gets over 65deg and remains quiter than my h80i with noiseblocker eloop pwm fans on it. I could probably quiet the fan curve a little to let it warm a little more at load.

Would recommend. I picked mine up for 399 AUD. outperforms the galaxy 770 I had prior, and is much quieter. In bf4 it's consistently 30fps better than the 770, running close to 100fps in most levels at nearly max settings.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> wow ok, square 1 on gpu. i have had a few sapphires with mixed results.
> 
> any recommendations for best card in 1. $300 range 2. $450 range.
> 
> price wise it seems like 290x vs 780 in the 500 range.
> 770 seems to be up against the 290.
> 
> thanks


The GTX 770 competes more directly with the R9-280X. The 290 is more aimed at the 780 (non Ti). Between the 770 and 290, the 290 is without a doubt the better card. More performance and more Vram.


----------



## Tablo

I think I'm going to go with a Node 304 with a build I want to do soon.
Parts:
i7 4790K
Asus Z97i Plus
Coolermaster VSM650
MX100 512GB and my currently used 180GB Intel 330
GTX 670 FTW (Already own this)
Crucial Ballistix Tactical Low Profile 16GB 1600mhz, cl8 (price seems to have jumped like 30 bucks on Amazon tho..)
Noctua UH14S + two NF B9 PWM for intake + NF A14 PWM exhaust

I kinda have some concerns about if the PSU modular cable will interfere with the GPU, and how much clearance I have for RAM if I don't go LP RAM with the UH14s. Ideally I was waiting for the SFX 600W unit from Silverstone to make the build nice and easy and neat, but it seems that ain't happening on time, and I don't think the 450W will handle a OC'd 4790K + future high end GPUs...

I built a basic i3 750ti build for a friend in the Node 304, so clearance for anything wasn't an issue, but I could not for the life of me get the mobo backplate to stay in place. So hopefully on mine I can figure that out... lol. I was contemplating getting a M2 ssd so I wouldn't need modular cabling for the MX100, but it's not cost effective. This way I can just use the bracket thing furthest from the GPU for two SSDs and possible routing cables.


----------



## joeh4384

I have this http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=351&area=en with the short cable kit and it is powering a 4670k / r9 290x build. The node needs 140mm or a psu where the cables can go under the gpu like the seasonic g series.


----------



## Tablo

I fear that the Strider's fan probably isn't the quietest, hmm. The modular connectors the VSM550 are whack in the middle of the psu, so that probably would not work...


----------



## Tablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> You really don't need more than a solid 500W unit. If you want fully modular, the Seasonic G-Series are very popular for this case.
> 
> Personally, *I've found the CM V550S to be a perfect fit*.


Is it really? I'd definitely prefer that unit over the alternatives, how do the modular cables fit relative to the GPU?


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tablo*
> 
> Is it really? I'd definitely prefer that unit over the alternatives, how do the modular cables fit relative to the GPU?


The VSM units are pretty compact, and fit behind the GPU with _plenty_ of room to spare. In my case I only have 1 SATA power cable plugged in, which completely clears my 10.5" GPUs length anyway, but the others could be installed without much of a problem.


----------



## Tablo

Awesome!!! Thank you so much. The 550W is prob more than enough for anything in that chassis so I think I'll save a bit and get that versus the V650. the V550 has two 6+2 pin PCIe connectors right, they can work as two 8 pins correct?
Also do you install the PSU with the fan facing upwards? or upside down? I did it upwards for my friend's computer lol


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tablo*
> 
> Awesome!!! Thank you so much. The 550W is prob more than enough for anything in that chassis so I think I'll save a bit and get that versus the V650. the V550 has two 6+2 pin PCIe connectors right, they can work as two 8 pins correct?
> Also do you install the PSU with the fan facing upwards? or upside down? I did it upwards for my friend's computer lol


Yup, it has two 6+2 pin PCIE connectors that work as 8 pins.

And no, I installed the PSU fan facing down since there's an intake there for it and I don't want it robbing my True Spirit 140P of fresh air.


----------



## Tablo

Well ****. Hmm its probably fine in my friends i3 750 Ti build for it to be upwards... I'll switch it around when he adds higher power parts.

I guess mine will go in face down, bottom up


----------



## Lenny-t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> from post #1 tips and tricks, are these still valid:
> 
> 1. Corsair 400R magetic filter replacement for more gpu space
> 2. front audio fix of scoring the pcb?
> 
> Thanks.


Just checked my front audio on my Node which was delivered last week, no noise whatsoever how much I tried to play with USB devices and headsets connected to the front. I guess FD did some efforts to solve it in their production factories.

Oh, and my Sapphire R9 280X has plenty of space, no need to replace the dustfilter.


----------



## Romppis97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeusInvictus7*
> 
> Let me join the club!
> 
> I've been following this thread for such a long time, and finally last month built a new PC after selling my MacBook Pro. Hope it's worthy of the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor @4.6GHz
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D15
> Motherboard: ASUS Z87 Maximus VI Impact
> GPU: MSI Geforce GTX 780ti Gaming
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB-2133MHz
> Storage 1: Crucial MX100 512GB SSD (Windows)
> Storage 2: Crucial MX100 256GB SSD (OS X)
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case White
> Power Supply: Silverstone 600W 80+ Silver with short cable kit


Hi!

I was planing to buy a same prosessor cooler that you have and I have one question:

Is there space in the hard drive rack or or take it to the processor cooling unit?

Sorry my very BAD english


----------



## Lenny-t

Looking at the pictures, the middle 'bar' that you screw the hard drive cages to will not fit anymore, since the cooler is right underneath the 'bar'.


----------



## Romppis97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenny-t*
> 
> Looking at the pictures, the middle 'bar' that you screw the hard drive cages to will not fit anymore, since the cooler is right underneath the 'bar'.


But I think the CPU cooler is not as high iron which say that the hard drive rack mounted with fit. More me wondering just fits into the hard drive bracket.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romppis97*
> 
> But I think the CPU cooler is not as high iron which say that the hard drive rack mounted with fit. More me wondering just fits into the hard drive bracket.


Even if the bar fits, it looks like there's no room for the drive bracket and no room to connect your power and SATA cables.


----------



## .theMetal

The bar *should* fit. I have my bar in place with my Phanteks, although it was a bit tricky to get in place. I was also able to use 1 full size hard drive on the very end mounting position with the cables clearing the side of the heatsink. But that is with the Phanteks, which is has slightly different dimensions (larger I think).

Picture with the bar in place, I must have never had a picture with the hard drive in there, but I assure you it fit in the right-most mounting position (looking from the front) and the cables cleared.

Edit: This picture was taken right after I took the full size drive out and put my SSD in, I notice it sitting at the top of the picture, still mounted to the rack.


----------



## MEC-777

Two AIO's in one Node:








And yes, the cover fits back on. Just have to carefully tuck those hoses in.


----------



## bobsaget

I like it!


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenny-t*
> 
> Just checked my front audio on my Node which was delivered last week, no noise whatsoever how much I tried to play with USB devices and headsets connected to the front. I guess FD did some efforts to solve it in their production factories.
> 
> Oh, and my Sapphire R9 280X has plenty of space, no need to replace the dustfilter.


I never had a problem with mine and I got it early on. I think there may have been some mobo sensitivity and/or cable(quality) issues involved also.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Two AIO's in one Node:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the cover fits back on. Just have to carefully tuck those hoses in.


how are your temps? and how did you go about mounting them? carefully feeding the screws in through each end of the fan?


----------



## abba77

thanks on the pcb/noise feedback issue frack0, Lenny-t, .theMetal and llythrus. I do have my monitor speaker connected to analog but do use a usb headphone most of the time.

on the GPU now i am thinking of just using on board for now and wait for next series to be released if i am going as high as $500. dont need a gpu as i dont game much nowadays...it was more a nice to have.

at 41 with a busy job, a 6 yr old and 1 yr old, and a wife not gaming friendly, dont get much time to get into FPS which i used to play a lot. if i did, it would be early morning for an hour or two. i wake up earlier than everyone else lol.

after i get this build stable, i will sell my alienware m17x-r2 and put that toward the gpu maybe.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> how are your temps? and how did you go about mounting them? carefully feeding the screws in through each end of the fan?


Temps are awesome. After playing Crysis 3 for about 30-45mins, with the cover on and with the GPU OC'd the GPU sat at no more than 53* (used to be 75) and the CPU at 35-40* (used to be 60-65) with the fans at about 1200-1400rpm (medium setting on the Node's built-in fan controller). It works really well because the CPU rad never gets warm yet the GPU rad, which does actually get quite warm, just blows all that warm air right out the back before it has a chance to heat up anything else in the case. Case temps stay at ambient no matter what with the three 92mm fans constantly pulling in fresh air. Not to mention it's super quiet, even with the fans at medium rpm.









I used the extra drive mounting screws that come with the Node, the ones with the big flat heads. They were just the right size with some small rubber washers. Here's a closer look:





Used a small flat head screwdriver to tighten them up.


----------



## Rastalicous

Just fired up my node. Its still not done I have a few leds coming in the mail I plan to hook up to the fan controller in the back, and I'm still not done cutting the window for the top.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rastalicous*
> 
> Just fired up my node. Its still not done I have a few leds coming in the mail I plan to hook up to the fan controller in the back, and I'm still not done cutting the window for the top.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice. Seeing all these custom loops posted recently makes me want to go back using a Node 304. If only the Z97i Plus does not cost an arm and leg ($250) here in our country...

I also refuse to replace my X-series for my PSU because it does not fit inside the Node 304 xD


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rastalicous*
> 
> Just fired up my node. Its still not done I have a few leds coming in the mail I plan to hook up to the fan controller in the back, and I'm still not done cutting the window for the top.


Very nice.


----------



## Balanar

Ok so I'm dead set on getting a node 304. Only question is will a seasonic 760w platinum psu which is 160mm long and fully modular fit with a 780Ti? I know it's going to be tight if it works but is it even possible?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> Ok so I'm dead set on getting a node 304. Only question is will a seasonic 760w platinum psu which is 160mm long and fully modular fit with a 780Ti? I know it's going to be tight if it works but is it even possible?


It may fit if you remove the PSU bracket and this is assuming that you're not using a backplate on your 780ti. You can also rotate the P760 where the cables are facing the exhaust grill, problem is that your 780ti will suck that hot air from the PSU.

EDIT: like this http://cdn.overclock.net/1/18/500x1000px-LL-1844cf5d_2013-08-0313.11.50.jpeg


----------



## Balanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> It may fit if you remove the PSU bracket and this is assuming that you're not using a backplate on your 780ti. You can also rotate the P760 where the cables are facing the exhaust grill, problem is that your 780ti will suck that hot air from the PSU.
> 
> EDIT: like this http://cdn.overclock.net/1/18/500x1000px-LL-1844cf5d_2013-08-0313.11.50.jpeg


Oh that's an interesting suggestion with the rotation of the psu, thanks! I don't think I'll go that route now but it's something consider when I start tinkering and attempt to fit in a watercooling loop. There isn't a backplate on the card for now so I guess I'll just remove the bracket and use some real strong 3M tape.

Only major headache (albeit one off topic) left now is what motherboard to get : the Asus Z97i - Plus ($197 here) or the Maximus VI Impact ($257 here). Waiting is not an option because I want this rig up yesterday!


----------



## Dyaems

I would go with either motherboard since I think both fits your budget xD Personally I would go with the Z97i PLUS because it looks much sleeker than the Impact but it is subjective.


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## Rastalicous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Very nice. Seeing all these custom loops posted recently makes me want to go back using a Node 304. If only the Z97i Plus does not cost an arm and leg ($250) here in our country...
> 
> I also refuse to replace my X-series for my PSU because it does not fit inside the Node 304 xD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Very nice.


Thanks, its been a bit of work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> Ok so I'm dead set on getting a node 304. Only question is will a seasonic 760w platinum psu which is 160mm long and fully modular fit with a 780Ti? I know it's going to be tight if it works but is it even possible?


My CX750M fits but its not quite as long as the one you mentioned. I have not test fitted it with the backplate I have, came with 4 missing screws but here's a pic of how it sits.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rastalicous*
> 
> Thanks, its been a bit of work.
> My CX750M fits but its not quite as long as the one you mentioned. I have not test fitted it with the backplate I have, came with 4 missing screws but here's a pic of how it sits.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Actually, the Corsair CX is shorter than the Seasonic X/P series.

Corsair CX = 150mm x 86mm x 140mm
Seasonic X/P = 150mm x 86mm x 160mm

I just based it on their respective websites.

I tried fitting an X650 and a 7970 Lightning BE before, and the backplate is hitting the PSU even with the PSU bracket removed.


----------



## Balanar

First off thanks to both of ya Rastalicious and Dyaems. You've been very helpful. +Repped!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rastalicous*
> 
> Thanks, its been a bit of work.
> My CX750M fits but its not quite as long as the one you mentioned. I have not test fitted it with the backplate I have, came with 4 missing screws but here's a pic of how it sits.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'll definitely have to move my bracket it seems. I'll update you guys later on how it goes. I might have to buy another psu for this case if I'm uncomfortable with how much strain there is on the cables at the point of connection.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Actually, the Corsair CX is shorter than the Seasonic X/P series.
> 
> Corsair CX = 150mm x 86mm x 140mm
> Seasonic X/P = 150mm x 86mm x 160mm
> 
> I just based it on their respective websites.
> 
> I tried fitting an X650 and a 7970 Lightning BE before, and the backplate is hitting the PSU even with the PSU bracket removed.


Actually that's what I understood from his post; the seasonic is longer hence it would be more difficult to fit.


----------



## Lenny-t

If you're going for a new PSU, buy a Seasonic G series as the modular cables fit perfectly underneath the GPU. The connectors on the PSU are perfect for the node.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rastalicous*
> 
> Just fired up my node. Its still not done I have a few leds coming in the mail I plan to hook up to the fan controller in the back, and I'm still not done cutting the window for the top.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks awesome. What res is that? I still have major issues figuring out how to fit mine and the SX600-G still isn't out...

Do you get enough cooling with just the 92mm and 120mm rads?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> Very nice!
> You gave me some ideas how a drain vavle will look fitted. I need one so bad, it gets very messy when I drain my system.


Agree - I really need a drain as well - and preferably a fill port but that exists in my res if i can get away with NOT flipping it 90 degrees to fit it.


----------



## Balanar

Aaaaaaand I'M IN!!



Along with the obvious goodies in the picture, I'm also very excited to try out the new fan from noctua's redux line. More pics after I assemble the system.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rastalicous*


That is some tasty watercooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*


You guys are added


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> You really don't need more than a solid 500W unit. If you want fully modular, the Seasonic G-Series are very popular for this case.
> 
> Personally, I've found the CM V550S to be a perfect fit.


i was checking out this power supply for my new build. did you have any issues with the vcard and cables? it looks to be shorter than the g-series 550?


----------



## bobsaget

I think the V550S by CoolerMaster is a perfect fit. If I'm correct, the unit is even sligthly shorter than the G550. It's a good PSU according to TPU, I don't know about the electrical and fan noise however. The G550 is silent, even though I ended up with replacing the fan


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i was checking out this power supply for my new build. did you have any issues with the vcard and cables?


Nope. It's only 140mm long, so there's plenty of room for the cables and full length GPUs. I didn't have any issues with it and my 780 Ti.

As far as noise is concerned I've never heard mine over my case fans, which are ultra quiet on their own.


----------



## bobsaget

New PSU that would probably fit the case
http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/203612/fractal-design-introduces-the-integra-m-series-power-supplies.html


----------



## Balanar

Ok i don't know if I am being a complete idiot somehow but my H90 just won't fit in the case! A standoff from the built in fan controller is preventing the rad from being aligned so i can get the top right screw in (perspective from the back of the case). What am I doing wrong? I know the H90 works in this case because of countless people having installed it but I just can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## Boge

Just got my Node 304. Here is my setup for now:

Gigabyte B85N
Intel 4690s
16GB Crucial 1600
AMD 290
Seasonic SSR-550RM
Coolermaster Evo

I got the 4690s because I was really concerned about heat and noise, and I've had bad luck with overclocks recently. I think I'm going to swap the 290 out for an EVGA card for now, then do their Step Up program for one of the 800 series come November.

The build went okay. I thought there was plenty of room to work with, but cable management is tricky in this case. I think I did okay though. This is super quiet and I love that. I was worried.

The temperatures are concerning me a LITTLE. CPU idles around 35c, GPU around 45c. CPU hits mid 50s at load, GPU low 70s. The CPU seems a little high considering the aftermarket cooler as well as less wattage.

Is it normal? I know it's okay, but is it higher than it should be?


----------



## Rastalicous

Quote:


> Looks awesome. What res is that? I still have major issues figuring out how to fit mine and the SX600-G still isn't out...
> 
> Do you get enough cooling with just the 92mm and 120mm rads?


Thanks Zebeyo,

The res is a (BP-DDCT2-CL) its a pump top/rez combo.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9898/ex-pmp-92/Bitspower_Mini_Water_Tank_Plus_DDC_Pump_Attachement_Reservoir_w_Filter_-_Acetal_Cap_BP-DDCT2-CL.html?tl=c97s152b145

This is my first attempt at watercooling but so far with some light gaming and a few benchmarks that I've run on it I'm very happy with the temps. I have not tried to overclock it, I'm probably more of a novice at that than watercooling. The overall noise change from a H80I with a 780ti screaming to watercooling is a huge difference by itself.
Quote:


> That is some tasty watercooling.


Wow thanks .theMetal

Its great to be in the club!








Quote:


> Very nice!
> You gave me some ideas how a drain vavle will look fitted. I need one so bad, it gets very messy when I drain my system.


Your build is sweet Rammoshe








I'm not sure I would copy my idea it was one of the spots that I got a leak from my initial leak test. Maybe with a few different fittings you'd have better luck, not to mention I have not test fitted the top yet... The Valve handle will end up extremely close to the side.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> Ok i don't know if I am being a complete idiot somehow but my H90 just won't fit in the case! A standoff from the built in fan controller is preventing the rad from being aligned so i can get the top right screw in (perspective from the back of the case). What am I doing wrong? I know the H90 works in this case because of countless people having installed it but I just can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.


best bet would be to lose the fan controller and run your fans off the mobo headers (using splitters if necessary) using either pwm or voltage control. not the neatest solution but it will work.


----------



## grani

Hello!

I recently picked up a White 304, came home and started to disassembly my old machine and realized the motherboard(mATX)was too big...

This afternoon i'm going to pick up the following.

Intel Core i5-4690K
CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Evo
Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI
CoolerMaster GM 650W Modular

I'll be using this with my old SSD and a 6870.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> Im planning to drill a hole on the reservoir lid as drain port. Just need to flip the case and drain it. Cheaper and easy


Should probably have thought of that before spending another 60 $ on fittings etc.







Oh well I will get a proper drain now and also preparing the reservoir for external fill port.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boge*
> 
> Just got my Node 304. Here is my setup for now:
> 
> Gigabyte B85N
> Intel 4690s
> 16GB Crucial 1600
> AMD 290
> Seasonic SSR-550RM
> Coolermaster Evo
> 
> I got the 4690s because I was really concerned about heat and noise, and I've had bad luck with overclocks recently. I think I'm going to swap the 290 out for an EVGA card for now, then do their Step Up program for one of the 800 series come November.
> 
> The build went okay. I thought there was plenty of room to work with, but cable management is tricky in this case. I think I did okay though. This is super quiet and I love that. I was worried.
> 
> The temperatures are concerning me a LITTLE. CPU idles around 35c, GPU around 45c. CPU hits mid 50s at load, GPU low 70s. The CPU seems a little high considering the aftermarket cooler as well as less wattage.
> 
> Is it normal? I know it's okay, but is it higher than it should be?


Temps are good IMHO. CPU temps are perfect, even though I don't know which aftermarket cooler you're talking about. R290 is known for running hot, so 70s are great.


----------



## joeh4384

You would probably get 70s with an Nvidia card too. Frankly, I am surprised your temps are so low. I get temps in the 80s with my 290x in the node. I am wondering if people on here just under report temps for some reason or if they do not run the benchmark long enough for the temps to stabilize.


----------



## bobsaget

Yeah I'm also hitting 75/76°C on my OC GTX 670 DCU2 after a few loops of Unigine Heaven. Nothing surprising.


----------



## MEC-777

The thing I've found with temps in the Node 304, and part of the reason I switched over to water, is because I found the included case fans, even when on high, can't pull in enough fresh air and can't exhaust enough hot air when running a higher-end GPU under moderate to heavy loads. The temps inside the case tend to climb over time and your CPU cooler only has this warmer air to use thus, causing your CPU temps to go a little higher than they would otherwise.

That being said, @Boge, you're temps are good, all things considered. That's about the numbers I used to get with my Node before going to water, except my CPU would often climb to 60-65 after a long period of gaming (was using the stock CPU cooler). The 4690*s* is a lower-power/lower-frequency version, so it'll produce less heat to begin with.


----------



## .theMetal

Finally ordered up my silverstone pp05-e cable set. Short and flexible. I should have some pictures of the rebuild soon next week.









Also got a new mouse the Abysses 2014, first brand new mouse I have ever purchased. My 6 year old refurbished Razer Salmosa is finally showing its age, middle click is multi-clicking lol.


----------



## Boge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> You would probably get 70s with an Nvidia card too. Frankly, I am surprised your temps are so low. I get temps in the 80s with my 290x in the node. I am wondering if people on here just under report temps for some reason or if they do not run the benchmark long enough for the temps to stabilize.


Yeah, this wasn't stress testing or anything. This is just from playing a game for a bit. I'm just used to idle cpu temps being 26-30 and GPU temps 60-65 in my old case. I was just curious what other Node 304 users are getting.

The CPU cooler is a Hyper 212 Evo, by the way. I just had it laying around, figured I'd use it over stock.


----------



## Tablo

http://www.amazon.com/NF-A14-industrialPPC-3000-PWM-140x140x25mm-3000rpm/dp/B00KESS5L4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1406847479&sr=8-2&keywords=noctua+ppc

Probably overkill for an exhaust? A14 PWM seems enough and would be quieter? These seem to only go down to 2000rpm for the slowest speed...Hmmm
The best intakes are the Noctua NF B9 PWMs right? I'm going to hook all the fans to the Asus Z97i Plus.


----------



## bobsaget

After comparison with sotck Fractal Design, Noctua and BeQuiet fans, the best are definitely the BeQuiet. The SilentWings 2 92mm version is quieter than NF B9 and pushes more air (25mm vs 12mm width). The 140mm exhaust also performs like a charm and is inaudible.

BeQuiet are hard to find in the US though.

However the best fan for 140mm air cooler (such as the Thermalright True Spirit or Macho) is definitely the NF A 15 PWM which I currenly use on my TR True Spirit 140 Power


----------



## Tablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> After comparison with stock Fractal Design, Noctua and BeQuiet fans, the best are definitely the BeQuiet. The SilentWings 2 92mm version is quieter than NF B9 and pushes more air (25mm vs 12mm width). The 140mm exhaust also performs like a charm and is inaudible.
> 
> BeQuiet are hard to find in the US though.
> 
> However the best fan for 140mm air cooler (such as the Thermalright True Spirit or Macho) is definitely the NF A 15 PWM which I currenly use on my TR True Spirit 140 Power


Damn, yeah not readily available in the US








For exhaust I guess there's nothing much better than the A14 PWM?
I would pounce of those 92mm Be Quiet ones, but alas, ain't gonna happen lol.

What coolers for the Node do you consider better than the UH14s? If any.


----------



## bobsaget

If you're not into dual towers, the best single tower available today is the True Spirit 140 POWER (the last revision of the TS140). Launched a few months ago, it's a beast (6*8mm heatpipes), top notch quality, much lower price tag than the NH U14S. Comes with a fan too (the TY 140) but I replaced it with a NF A 15 from Noctua which is better IMHO (not necessary but already had one spare). The mounting system and fan fixation is not as great as the Noctua counterpart but it's fine.

It has actually almost the same performance than the NH D14 while being quieter.

It's rather tall (170mm) and wide (don't remember exactly) but the Node can accomodate it. However you have to be sure it will fit your mobo. Should be the case if the CPU socket is not too close to the PCIE slot. This cooler fits perfectly on my P8Z77-I deluxe for instance and I can install a full 140*25mm fan at the back of the Node (which is not the case with the majority of dual towers by looking at the builds on this topic).


----------



## Tablo

It's like 15$ cheaper than the UH14s, unless I'm looking in the wrong places.
And the UH14S has the A15 PWM included, and is easier to mount etc? Eh I'll stick with the Noctua then.

I can compromise on a few degrees or less.


----------



## bobsaget

Sure. Noctua support is also incredible. They sent me free cables and stuff just by politely asking


----------



## Tablo

Haha nice! Yeah I'd LOVE those 92mm Be Quiet fans, they look fantastic, oh well. If they ever bring them to the US and have competitive pricing I'll consider them.


----------



## Remizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Finally ordered up my silverstone pp05-e cable set. Short and flexible. I should have some pictures of the rebuild soon next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got a new mouse the Abysses 2014, first brand new mouse I have ever purchased. My 6 year old refurbished Razer Salmosa is finally showing its age, middle click is multi-clicking lol.


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## contay

*Add me!*



Yey! Finally all parts here. Had to switch vendor to get the case. "2-5 days", said first. After almost a month I was frustrated and switched to other. "1 to 4 days" they said. That was 2 days ago









Also, yesterday came stuff I ordered from Mindfactory (brown box, soon to be cat trap). And as said 760 has been with me for a while. Second 760 box hiding on back round : )

I'll put it together on weekend, if I have time.

Contay's happy ca... node owner.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*


You are on the list


----------



## kaspar737

I was thinking about this build:
Case: Node 304
Motherboard: GA-H97N-WiFi
CPU: Intel Core i5-4690
GPU: MSI R9 280
RAM: 8 GB (2X4GB) Crucial Ballistix
HDD: WD Blue 1 TB
PSU: Corsair CX600M

First, how are the fans powered in this case? The motherboard has only one system fan header, or am I missing anything?
Second, will this PSU fit? It's 140mm long with modular connections. Are the modular cables good enough for this small build or will they be too stiff/long?
Third, is the stock cooler good enough and won't have very high temperatures? I am worried because it runs 3.9 Ghz max, which is quite a lot (for stock).


----------



## joeh4384

I switched my MSI Gaming R9 290x to an EVGA 780ti and now am getting excellent temps. I went from hitting 94-95 with fan 100% to 76 degrees and 55-65% fans. I plan to sell my 290x and I had one of those visa giftcards to help offset the higher price of the 780ti. 







To the person above, the node has a 3 fan controller powered by molex. I personally use PWN splitters to run everything off the board to keep the clutter down. I have in the past used a sata to molex adapter to use the same sata power cable as my hd.


----------



## kaspar737

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Fractal_Design/NODE_304/images/innercablefc.jpg
This picture is confusing. Is there a molex connector for power and 3 fan headers?


----------



## Rastalicous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Fractal_Design/NODE_304/images/innercablefc.jpg
> This picture is confusing. Is there a molex connector for power and 3 fan headers?


Yes that's what it is molex for power and three 3 pin fan headers


----------



## kaspar737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rastalicous*
> 
> Yes that's what it is molex for power and three 3 pin fan headers


Most mobos only have one fan header. Should I just connect the molex and then use the switch on the back?


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> Most mobos only have one fan header. Should I just connect the molex and then use the switch on the back?


That's what I did. Plus it's generally not a good idea to load up the motherboard fan headers with multiple fans. They can usually only handle about 1A each. Use the CPU fan header to control the CPU fan but for the 3 case fans, just run them off the case switch.


----------



## Tablo

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> That's what I did. Plus it's generally not a good idea to load up the motherboard fan headers with multiple fans. They can usually only handle about 1A each. Use the CPU fan header to control the CPU fan but for the 3 case fans, just run them off the case switch.


This wouldn't be a problem with the higher end ITX mobos like the Z97i Plus right? I'm going to run all the fans on, the two intakes via a splitter, this one in particular http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B46XKKQ/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2WSH9BNNYIR4O&coliid=I25UML6UQX24MY


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tablo*
> 
> false
> This wouldn't be a problem with the higher end ITX mobos like the Z97i Plus right? I'm going to run all the fans on, the two intakes via a splitter, this one in particular http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B46XKKQ/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2WSH9BNNYIR4O&coliid=I25UML6UQX24MY


Well, the Node comes with two 92mm intakes and one 140mm exhaust, so you'd be running 3 fans off one motherboard header (the SYS_FAN header as it's typically labeled) which means you'd need another splitter. If you check the amps the case fans draw in total and check the total amps that header can support, then you'll know if it's safe or not. I personally wouldn't do it this way, but it's up to you. Just make sure the header on the motherboard can support the load.


----------



## Tablo

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Well, the Node comes with two 92mm intakes and one 140mm exhaust, so you'd be running 3 fans off one motherboard header (the SYS_FAN header as it's typically labeled) which means you'd need another splitter. If you check the amps the case fans draw in total and check the total amps that header can support, then you'll know if it's safe or not. I personally wouldn't do it this way, but it's up to you. Just make sure the header on the motherboard can support the load.


The Asus Z97i Plus has three four pin headers on the board, I'm planning on obviously using the CPU header for the UH14s fan, one header for the single exhaust, and one with a splitter for both intakes.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tablo*
> 
> false
> The Asus Z97i Plus has three four pin headers on the board, I'm planning on obviously using the CPU header for the UH14s fan, one header for the single exhaust, and one with a splitter for both intakes.


Yeah, that should work just fine.


----------



## Tablo

Coolio


----------



## contay

So I put mine together last night. Cable mess is a hell I know, but it will do until I get new psu. Most likely Silverstone ST55F-G. Most importantly no cable interferes with fans or hot air blown by GPU.

Havent had time to put OS in and see if it works^^ but it should.

Some cablemessy pics.




Aaaaand it won't power on. Well, at least there's no smoke, cinder and rain of fire,


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> So I put mine together last night. Cable mess is a hell I know, but it will do until I get new psu. Most likely Silverstone ST55F-G. Most importantly no cable interferes with fans or hot air blown by GPU.
> 
> Havent had time to put OS in and see if it works^^ but it should.
> 
> Some cablemessy pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaand it won't power on. Well, at least there's no smoke, cinder and rain of fire,


Nice build. Loving the white Nodes.









Did you remember to connect the power cable from the back of the case to the PSU and to turn on the switch on the back of the PSU?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Nice build. Loving the white Nodes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you remember to connect the power cable from the back of the case to the PSU and to turn on the switch on the back of the PSU?


First thing I checked. :O But, I'll do some investigating tomorrow. Hope it's just something simple.


----------



## Dyaems

I wonder if the white Nodes turn yellow-ish at some point...?


----------



## contay

How?


----------



## llythrus

Make sure the 24 is slotted in right.
Also, ABS plastic oxidizes with heat and UV exposure to discolors. However, stabilizers are now used in abs plastics to reduce discoloration.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> First thing I checked. :O But, I'll do some investigating tomorrow. Hope it's just something simple.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Nice build. Loving the white Nodes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you remember to connect the power cable from the back of the case to the PSU and to turn on the switch on the back of the PSU?


"Okay, tell them what did you do."
"I forgot to connect the power switch to motherboard."
"Tell them you are sorry."
"I am sorry."

Installig stuff


----------



## bobsaget

Better this than a defective component


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Better this than a defective component


Way better. Even with that horrible cable mess, temps are fine in normal use, so it will act as webbrowser and Sims-Machine for my gf until new power.

Would there be any semimodular options for power? I saw somewhere news about quite cheap new fractals psus, way cheaper than seasonics or Silverstone recommended.


----------



## bobsaget

Yeah FD just released a new range of PSUs. Integra-M I think, not sure though. IMHO it's better to wait and see how reliable they are. You could take a look at the V550S from Coolermaster, they fit perfectly in the NODE.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Way better. Even with that horrible cable mess, temps are fine in normal use, so it will act as webbrowser and Sims-Machine for my gf until new power.
> 
> Would there be any semimodular options for power? I saw somewhere news about quite cheap new fractals psus, way cheaper than seasonics or Silverstone recommended.


dont cheap out on the PSU - if it goes in a big way it may take a whole bunch with it - when my cheap corsair went it took mobo, CPU and a RAM stick with it - ended up being a 600AUD rebuild with little being claimable on warranty.

a good quality, reliable PSU = a happy computer for longer


----------



## Dyaems

I usually say this in our local forum: "If you have the money to buy a good graphics card and processor, then you should also have the money to buy a good power supply"


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> dont cheap out on the PSU - if it goes in a big way it may take a whole bunch with it - when my cheap corsair went it took mobo, CPU and a RAM stick with it - ended up being a 600AUD rebuild with little being claimable on warranty.
> 
> a good quality, reliable PSU = a happy computer for longer


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I usually say this in our local forum: "If you have the money to buy a good graphics card and processor, then you should also have the money to buy a good power supply"


Both of you are correct there. I've been now considering seasonic and Silverstone mentioned on first page. Most likely silverstone as it seems to have better cable System and it's only 140mm long. It should be worth the price and reliable. (Why would it even be mentioned here otherwise?)


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Both of you are correct there. I've been now considering seasonic and Silverstone mentioned on first page. Most likely silverstone as it seems to have better cable System and it's only 140mm long. It should be worth the price and reliable. (Why would it even be mentioned here otherwise?)


look i had a Silverstone Strider Silver 650W - a really nice PSU, i had no problems with stability or noise until it started developing coil whine at low loads - it was fine at peak loads but at low loads it whined something shocking. RMA'd and upgraded to the Strider Gold 750W - excellent, and does fit in with GPU's in the node (150mm length with low modular cable placement). because of the high wattage rating the fan is continuously running low (even at full load) which keeps it very quiet and have had no problems at all.

only issues ive had is i wish it was a passive fan system like the newer Silverstone PSU's have. 9/10 would own again.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> look i had a Silverstone Strider Silver 650W - a really nice PSU, i had no problems with stability or noise until it started developing coil whine at low loads - it was fine at peak loads but at low loads it whined something shocking. RMA'd and upgraded to the Strider Gold 750W - excellent, and does fit in with GPU's in the node (150mm length with low modular cable placement). because of the high wattage rating the fan is continuously running low (even at full load) which keeps it very quiet and have had no problems at all.
> 
> only issues ive had is i wish it was a passive fan system like the newer Silverstone PSU's have. 9/10 would own again.


I was considering 550W, it should provide enough power even after gpu upgrade. Or should I just take more powerful?


----------



## Dyaems

550w should be more than enough to power even a GTX Titan and a 4770k. My rig runs around 380-405w at full CPU (stress test) + GPU (Heaven Benchmark) load. When gaming, it hovers around 320-350w. Both are slightly OC'd, and my case does not have good cooling. Specs is on my sig.









Just go with Seasonic G550 or G650, 100% no GPU clearance problems, "futureproof" as well if you upgrade your graphics card to another, not to mention that cables are short enough for the Node 304. It also comes with a long warranty!

The G650 though, for some reason, has shorter cables than G550 by a few milimeters. lol


----------



## contay

Both psus seems good and competive so I just might give Seasonic a try. I watched few pics and low mounted modular cables seems to work very well on Node as they go under gpu. My local vendor seems to have few in store and they have great return/varranty policy. So it is settled. Thanks for all tips


----------



## bobsaget

Good choice. I think the Seasonic is also more silent than the Silverstone counterpart, even though I never had the opportunity to test the latter.


----------



## joeh4384

550 is enough to run a 290x in here.


----------



## kaspar737

Is there a motherboard (either 1150/1155 socket) that has more than one system fan header? And would be great if it has Wifi on board too.


----------



## Tablo

Asus Z97i Plus


----------



## Vivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> Is there a motherboard (either 1150/1155 socket) that has more than one system fan header? And would be great if it has Wifi on board too.


I've been hunting for one and none exist with more than two if you're looking for Z97, but there are plenty of Z87 ones, e.g. the Asus Z87I-Deluxe. The Node 304 has a built in fan controller though, so it isn't a huge problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tablo*
> 
> Asus Z97i Plus


This only has two, sadly. The node 304 has 3 fans, so realistically you're gonna need three of them.


----------



## kaspar737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vivan*
> 
> I've been hunting for one and none exist with more than two if you're looking for Z97, but there are plenty of Z87 ones, e.g. the Asus Z87I-Deluxe. The Node 304 has a built in fan controller though, so it isn't a huge problem.
> This only has two, sadly. The node 304 has 3 fans, so realistically you're gonna need three of them.


Running the front fans off a splitter and the back fan off a header should be fine.
Only some Asus mobos seem to have more than one header apparently.


----------



## Vivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> Running the front fans off a splitter and the back fan off a header should be fine.
> Only some Asus mobos seem to have more than one header apparently.


Eh, everything I've ever read has said that running fans off splitters is generally a bad move, but each to their own I suppose.

Also a note: the Asus Z97i Plus is actually perfect if you plan on using something like the H80i. With the H80i you only have three fans, so you connect the H80i fan to the CPU header and the two front fans to the system headers.

Only problem I have with the Asus Z97i Plus is that it only has 4 SATA ports. I only plan on using one for now, but if I ever convert the machine to a fileserver I won't be able to get all 6 in use







.


----------



## joeh4384

I have had no issues running all 3 fans of a 3 way splitter.


----------



## frack0

Ran all 3 fans off my Asus P8z77-i deluxe mobo no issues(actually still do), that header is rated for 1A(12W), more than enough for a 140 and 2x92 in most cases.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> After comparison with sotck Fractal Design, Noctua and BeQuiet fans, the best are definitely the BeQuiet. The SilentWings 2 92mm version is quieter than NF B9 and pushes more air (25mm vs 12mm width). The 140mm exhaust also performs like a charm and is inaudible.
> 
> BeQuiet are hard to find in the US though.
> 
> However the best fan for 140mm air cooler (such as the Thermalright True Spirit or Macho) is definitely the NF A 15 PWM which I currenly use on my TR True Spirit 140 Power


In your rig, how big change there were in temps if you compare FD and Be Quiet! fans?


----------



## Dyaems

Be Quiet! Fans are really quiet, I own an 80mm 2000rpm Silent Wings 2 and I can hear my 1300rpm Cryorig XT140 over it.

If I would go back to Node 304, I would use these for my 92mm fans.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





They are high RPM fans but for some reason they do not run at full RPM anymore, they only run at minimum RPM now. I think I broke both its tachometer/sensor while recabling/sleeving because they only run at constant 1200rpm. I made a silly mistake while sleeving it but it led the fans to become "better"

Also, it move air better than Silent Wings 2 and just as quiet


----------



## contay

Noise
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Be Quiet! Fans are really quiet, I own an 80mm 2000rpm Silent Wings 2 and I can hear my 1300rpm Cryorig XT140 over it.
> 
> If I would go back to Node 304, I would use these for my 92mm fans.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are high RPM fans but for some reason they do not run at full RPM anymore, they only run at minimum RPM now. I think I broke both its tachometer/sensor while recabling/sleeving because they only run at constant 1200rpm. I made a silly mistake while sleeving it but it led the fans to become "better"
> 
> Also, it move air better than Silent Wings 2 and just as quiet


isnt my primary concern as node will sit good 3 meters from me (next to tv) but I was more interested in airflow and temperature change.

Btw, do you guys run your nodes on positive or negative aur pressure? I mean is intake cfm > exhaust cfm or vice versa?


----------



## pakna

Hello everyone, new poster here.

Would like your thoughts/recommendations on this Node 304 home build I am currently working at:

*CPU*: Intel i5-4590 ($209 CAD)
*CPU Cooler*: CoolerMaster 212 Evo ($25 CAD)
*Motherboard*: Gigabyte GA-Z97-WIFI ($141 CAD)
*Memory*: G.Skill RipjawsX Series 16GB PC3-14900 (2x8 GB) ($166 CAD)
*Storage*: Samsung F3 1TB (already owned)
*Case*: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($90 CAD)
*Power Supply*: Antec High Current Gamer 400W (modular) ($44 CAD)
*Network Card*: Intel PRO/1000 PCI-e Gigabit Dual-Port LAN (EXPI9402PTBLK) ($62 CAD)

The main purpose of the machine is to run ESXi host with several VMs for my own purposes, most notably:
- firewall/router/proxy/DNS server/VPN (pfSense distro)
- web server (CentOS distro)
- database server (CentOS distro)
- build server (CentOS distro)

Let me explain my choice of components and reasoning:

ESXi is notoriously finnicky when it comes to hardware so the reason for taking a Z97 board despite having a non-K CPU is ESXi support - I am simply not sure how would it react to H97 board (which is only 10$ cheaper than Z97 anyhow, so why bother). Same goes for the Intel's network card - it seems to be certified by VMWare and it's highly unlikely ESXi would play well with on-board Intel i217V (which is not certified by ESXi), let alone second Atheros port - so I'll probably just make them available as passthrough adapters to host operating systems (the same with WiFi).

Moreover, I could not find any decent, yet considerably cheaper board with a single LAN port (I'd even be willing to sacrifice WiFi for such a board) - any suggestions?

I also had trouble finding relatively efficient, low-powered ATX PSUs - since the machine will be lightly stressed most of the time, I don't expect I would exceed 70-80 W on average and there is very little in the way of reliable PSUs with efficiency > 80% in that power range, especially given the price of Antec PSU being considered here ($45). Even if I wanted to consider them, SFX power supplies are even worse - cheapest Silverstone 450W SFX PSU is priced around $70 and I don't even need such vast power. Seasonic has a few SFX PSUs in 300W-power range but they are more expensive and less efficient than this Antec here. Again - any suggestions/thoughts here would be most welcome.

Storage is reused from a previous machine I owned - I will try to make ESXi work with NFS shares I have available on my NAS, so theoretically, I may not even need any storage, save for booting the ESXi host (which itself shouldn't consume more than a 1 or 2 GB of disk space).

Thanks for your suggestions in advance


----------



## abba77

what length SATA cables are needed for a clean cable setup? running asus z97i-plus with 3 ssds and 1 hdd. will use one cage on the very far side opposite GPU. The 20 or so i have i think are only 10 inches. they will get to the drive but not routed along the frame.


----------



## joeh4384

I think i use an 18 inch one to rout the cable to my front panel on my node. On my node it is zipped with the front panel cables and the main mess of power cables.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Noise
> isnt my primary concern as node will sit good 3 meters from me (next to tv) but I was more interested in airflow and temperature change.
> 
> Btw, do you guys run your nodes on positive or negative aur pressure? I mean is intake cfm > exhaust cfm or vice versa?


I won a couple of degrees on the GPU and 4\5 degrees on the CPU. They are also a bit more silent, completely inaudible at mid speed.

As for the positive / negative air pressure, its difficult to say. The rear 140mm fan pushes more air out than the 2 92mm in. But the GPU (670 direct cu2 from Asus) does suck a lot of air in too.


----------



## Boge

Has anyone attached a carrying handle to their Node? I just got one, and my only real complaint is that even though it's small, it's still harder to carry than a micro ATX with a handle. The outer shell seems too flimsy to attach a handle to, and I don't know where else to put one. I'm thinking of a strap or bag, but just don't know the best method. Ideas? Advice?


----------



## abba77

duct tape?

no in seriousness, i would prefer a strap. If it was a handle that was welded on, then i may trust it. how does yours attach? link?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I won a couple of degrees on the GPU and 4\5 degrees on the CPU. They are also a bit more silent, completely inaudible at mid speed.
> 
> As for the positive / negative air pressure, its difficult to say. The rear 140mm fan pushes more air out than the 2 92mm in. But the GPU (670 direct cu2 from Asus) does suck a lot of air in too.


I've been browsing for bq! Fans and they are either out of stock permanently or overprised to aquire in Finland. So, might be Noctuas then. Model recommendations? They seem to have few of every size. I plan to run them from fan controller, so pwm model is a bit waste of money?

EDIT: NF-B9 will be most likely pwm, only 0,90e difference in price. It should act like non-pwm though when used with fan Controller?


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boge*
> 
> Has anyone attached a carrying handle to their Node? I just got one, and my only real complaint is that even though it's small, it's still harder to carry than a micro ATX with a handle. The outer shell seems too flimsy to attach a handle to, and I don't know where else to put one. I'm thinking of a strap or bag, but just don't know the best method. Ideas? Advice?


Personally, I wouldn't trust using the shell/cover to lift the Node as it's not _that_ strong, the way it's fastened to the chassis. The weight is also off-set towards the front (because of the PSU), so you'd have to remember to compensate for that and try to get the position of the handle/strap in accordance with the C of G.

With typical tower cases, the top is usually part of the chassis and thus it's perfectly ok to mount and handle to it and lift it from there.

I would probably try to find a carry bag of some sort.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> I've been browsing for bq! Fans and they are either out of stock permanently or overprised to aquire in Finland. So, might be Noctuas then. Model recommendations? They seem to have few of every size. I plan to run them from fan controller, so pwm model is a bit waste of money?
> 
> EDIT: NF-B9 will be most likely pwm, only 0,90e difference in price. It should act like non-pwm though when used with fan Controller?


They will act like non-pwm since only 3 of their 4 wires will be technically powered. If you intend to use the integrated fan controller though, you will have to cut off some part of the plastic frame of the fan connector.



Take a look at the new reduxx fan series from Noctua, they might have non PWM 92mm fans.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> They will act like non-pwm since only 3 of their 4 wires will be technically powered. If you intend to use the integrated fan controller though, you will have to cut off some part of the plastic frame of the fan connector.
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at the new reduxx fan series from Noctua, they might have non PWM 92mm fans.


NF-B9 (92mm) has non-pwm model too, so I guess it has ordinary 3-pin connector. And since I have to use fan control anyway, I've been checking 140mm non-pwm Noctuas as well. I think I go with most powerful and use Noctuas adaptors if I need to reduce voltage. Adaptors should work with Nodes fan controller?


----------



## abba77

1. if not using the case fan controller, did you guys tuck the connectors away or did you unscrew and remove it with the switch?
2. i cant get the front filter off easily to replace the fans. it feels if i push the clips out any harder, they will break. how much force is needed and do you push them outwards, or inwards? manual was not clear.

thanks.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> 1. if not using the case fan controller, did you guys tuck the connectors away or did you unscrew and remove it with the switch?
> 2. i cant get the front filter off easily to replace the fans. it feels if i push the clips out any harder, they will break. how much force is needed and do you push them outwards, or inwards? manual was not clear.
> 
> thanks.


The two tabs that stick out on the front dust filter, you push inwards (towards each other). It's easier if you get one side loose, then the other. Shouldn't take too much force.


----------



## abba77

thanks. I had tried both directions with no luck, even one at a time. Will try again this evening after getting home.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> 1. if not using the case fan controller, did you guys tuck the connectors away or did you unscrew and remove it with the switch?
> 2. i cant get the front filter off easily to replace the fans. it feels if i push the clips out any harder, they will break. how much force is needed and do you push them outwards, or inwards? manual was not clear.
> 
> thanks.


I removed the switch and all the wiring, really helped cable management running off the mobo headers and using pwm fans.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> NF-B9 (92mm) has non-pwm model too, so I guess it has ordinary 3-pin connector. And since I have to use fan control anyway, I've been checking 140mm non-pwm Noctuas as well. I think I go with most powerful and use Noctuas adaptors if I need to reduce voltage. Adaptors should work with Nodes fan controller?


sure it will work. Let's say you're running your fan on the 7V LNA from Noctua, the Node fan controller will have to be set at 12v in oder to get 7v to your fan.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> sure it will work. Let's say you're running your fan on the 7V LNA from Noctua, the Node fan controller will have to be set at 12v in oder to get 7v to your fan.


Great thanks for info. I just put order of 2x NF-B9 and NF-A14 FLX (exhaust). After little checking, they should run almost as low dB and almost same airflow as bq! fans. This is when Noctuas are on medium and bq! on maxed. So if needed, noctuas could move air even more if needed. Also they have nice amount of low-voltage adaptors.

PS. Cabling with new Seasonic looks way better already. Still some ziptieing to do but still.


----------



## fleetfeather

Hopefully some of you guys can help me out here...

When watercooling with a Black Ice GTX M184 radiator in the front, can you still fit 2 92mm fans in the front of the case whilst also having one of the hanging HDD brackets installed?










edit: sp


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Hopefully some of you guys can help me out here...
> 
> When watercooling with a Black Ice GTX M184 radiator in the front, can you still fit 2 92mm fans in the front of the case whilst also having one of the hanging HDD brackets installed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: sp


@Rammoshe has that I believe - HDD bracket customized to fit though.

The GTX M184 works with 2 fans, but can only be srewed to one of them so has to be held by that one fan slot. Also it has to be slim fans to fit a long GPU (like my ASUS DCII GTX 770 non-reference) with the M184 GTX.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> @Rammoshe has that I believe - HDD bracket customized to fit though.
> 
> The GTX M184 works with 2 fans, but can only be srewed to one of them so has to be held by that one fan slot. Also it has to be slim fans to fit a long GPU (like my ASUS DCII GTX 770 non-reference) with the M184 GTX.


Yep, Rammoshe actually answered me via PM shortly with the same info. Thank you!


----------



## Tablo

Okay I finished my Node 304 build


Cable management isn't the best lol, kinda have a mess near the intakes xD
4790K at stock, seems it's hovering around 55C~ while playing BF4

GTX 670 FTW is around 80C while playing BF4 with the fan at 60%.

Also the whole thing is a lot noisier than I thought it would be







But I bet a lot of that is due to cable management, or that it's about an arms length to my right on my table.


----------



## fleetfeather

Sorry guys, I've got another WC'ing based question...

I feel like there must be some sort of conflict with thick 140mm radiators in the Node 304, because everyone seems to be using 30mm thick models. Is 30mm the max. thickness I should be attempting to use in a 304 build? 45mm?

Thanks for reading


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Sorry guys, I've got another WC'ing based question...
> 
> I feel like there must be some sort of conflict with thick 140mm radiators in the Node 304, because everyone seems to be using 30mm thick models. Is 30mm the max. thickness I should be attempting to use in a 304 build? 45mm?
> 
> Thanks for reading


You can't fit a 140mm inside. @Rammoshe use 120mm inside and I use 140mm mounted on the OUTSIDE. and my 140mm still isn't a good fit so I still have some modding to do before I can close the case. In hindsight I suggest getting a 120mm rad.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> You can't fit a 140mm inside. @Rammoshe use 120mm inside and I use 140mm mounted on the OUTSIDE. and my 140mm still isn't a good fit so I still have some modding to do before I can close the case. In hindsight I suggest getting a 120mm rad.


Ohhhh interesting. That's actually saved me a lot of money then haha.Thanks! Best of luck with your modifications









As far as 120mm rads go, are we still limited to 30mm deep ones too? I'm guessing the main conflict would come from the cpu block fittings/tubing?


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> Magicool slim 140mm costs like 30 pounds and fits without modding at all


Ahh awesome. Is that this rad here:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12704/ex-rad-229/Magicool_Extreme_140mm_Radiator_-_Slim_Profile_MC-RADI140.html?tl=g30c95s929#blank

Dimensions: 183 x 146 x 29 mm










edit: found it! thank you very much


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> Hi I use magicool 140mm and it fits perfect. Its true that not evert rad fits.


Oh my bad - I thought I read you used a 120mm.


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> You can't fit a 140mm inside. @Rammoshe use 120mm inside and I use 140mm mounted on the OUTSIDE. and my 140mm still isn't a good fit so I still have some modding to do before I can close the case. In hindsight I suggest getting a 120mm rad.


Lots of folks using X40 and H90 140mm rads inside the Node 304. I had an NZXT X40 in mine for awhile not fitment issues at all. The only conflict I saw was if you wanted to mount it directly to the back wall, then the mounting posts for the fan switch interfered.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> Lots of folks using X40 and H90 140mm rads inside the Node 304. I had an NZXT X40 in mine for awhile not fitment issues at all. The only conflict I saw was if you wanted to mount it directly to the back wall, then the mounting posts for the fan switch interfered.


Yeah for AIO that shouldn't be an issue. Doing pull with my rad and CPU/MOBO block would create some really awkward tubing issues though, so that is why I chose not to. And I believe push is better than pull, no?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> Yeah for AIO that shouldn't be an issue. Doing pull with my rad and CPU/MOBO block would create some really awkward tubing issues though, so that is why I chose not to. And I believe push is better than pull, no?


Generally push is better bcs there is larger cone fan can suck air trough. For example, fan being behind rad, all air must be pulled through rad which drains energy of the flow. When pushing, air comes freely from open space (like there is some in node) and requires less energy to pass trough fan.

Shortly, push is better. Sorry for bad almost Scientific example. Ofc in ideal system without any other forces fans location doesn't matter... but who engineer works in ideal system!


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Ofc in ideal system without any other forces fans location doesn't matter... but who engineer works in ideal system!


Hah SFF is pretty much the opposite of ideal system


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Great thanks for info. I just put order of 2x NF-B9 and NF-A14 FLX (exhaust). After little checking, they should run almost as low dB and almost same airflow as bq! fans. This is when Noctuas are on medium and bq! on maxed. So if needed, noctuas could move air even more if needed. Also they have nice amount of low-voltage adaptors..


Just found out that Phanteks PH-F140TS 140 mm rivals Noctuas 140 mm fans with amazing 132m^3/h and just 19 dB. Also being a bit cheaper I switched exhaust fan to Phanteks instead of Noctua. Order was still waiting products so no money wasted!


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Just found out that Phanteks PH-F140TS 140 mm rivals Noctuas 140 mm fans with amazing 132m^3/h and just 19 dB. Also being a bit cheaper I switched exhaust fan to Phanteks instead of Noctua. Order was still waiting products so no money wasted!


i use one as the CPU cooler fan in my Lone Industries L2 - amazing airflow and static pressure (for an AF focused fan of course). it basically cools the whole enclosure by itself. would be fantastic in a Node i imagine


----------



## lexsan

R9 290x + Corsair HG10:
1) Stacking 2x Corsair H90 ( I have one for the cpu already )
2) Asetek 545LC 92mm AIO for GPU ( http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asetek-545LC-92mm-Performance-Liquid-CPU-Cooler-/271088154066 )
3) Asetek 565LX dual 92mm AIO for GPU ( It was announced in 2010 and DID NOT SEE THE LIGHT OF DAY)

I am not crafty enough to mod a custom loop, nor to cut up the case.
Any thoughs on options: 1) and 2) ?

P.S.: This guy stacked 2x Corsair AIO + Kraken G10, says the temps are fine, but his CPU was locked, mine is K
http://jayztwocents.com/forums/topic/radiator-stacking/


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexsan*
> 
> R9 290x + Corsair HG10:
> 1) Stacking 2x Corsair H90 ( I have one for the cpu already )
> 2) Asetek 545LC 92mm AIO for GPU ( http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asetek-545LC-92mm-Performance-Liquid-CPU-Cooler-/271088154066 )
> 3) Asetek 565LX dual 92mm AIO for GPU ( It was announced in 2010 and DID NOT SEE THE LIGHT OF DAY)
> 
> I am not crafty enough to mod a custom loop, nor to cut up the case.
> Any thoughs on options: 1) and 2) ?
> 
> P.S.: This guy stacked 2x Corsair AIO + Kraken G10, says the temps are fine, but his CPU was locked, mine is K
> http://jayztwocents.com/forums/topic/radiator-stacking/


That was me.









If you're planning to run a beefier rad (thicker than the H60) for the CPU, then you should be fine - even with OCing a K CPU.

The only thing you will need to be careful with is space. I stacked two 120mm rads, but they are both a thinner design (27mm thick) and depending on how many fans you run, space is very limited to begin with. You also have to watch the rad orientation as they have to be positioned at 90* from one another. Stacking two 140mm rads I don't think will fit, considering how tight everything is with these 120's.


----------



## caseyfriday

*Add Me*

Finished my build about 2 weeks ago, running a dual-booting Hackintosh with 10.9.4 and Win8.1. My 2011 17" MacBook Pro's video card died, and after I was finished mourning, I decided it was time to build a truly powerful machine. I do video editing, web development, and a bit of gaming.

Parts

Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI (rev 2) Motherboard
Intel Core i7-4770k
Gigabyte Geforce GTX 770 2GB
Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB Kit (8GBx2) DDR3 RAM
Noctua NH-U12S
Qnix 27" PLS (LG IPS) Display
Logitech K750 Mac Solar Keyboard
Antec Neo ECO 620C - Bronze Certified
Fractal Node 304 (Black) - Obviously
Crucial M4 256GB SSD
And here are some lovely photos:






The only thing I don't like about my mobo is that the CPU is situated such that I can't face the U12-S towards the back of the case. The front/rear case fans definitely still move the heat out when I'm playing Watch Dogs on Ultra, but I'd definitely prefer it facing backwards. Such are the sacrifices I make for using a mobo that works well as a Hackintosh.


----------



## llythrus

Are there any issues with using an asus, msi, or asrock motherboard with OSX?
Also, wouldn't it be better to place the fan so that there is more breathing room between the cpu heatsink and the gpu?


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caseyfriday*
> 
> *Add Me*
> 
> Finished my build about 2 weeks ago, running a dual-booting Hackintosh with 10.9.4 and Win8.1. My 2011 17" MacBook Pro's video card died, and after I was finished mourning, I decided it was time to build a truly powerful machine. I do video editing, web development, and a bit of gaming.
> 
> Parts
> 
> Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI (rev 2) Motherboard
> Intel Core i7-4770k
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB Kit (8GBx2) DDR3 RAM
> Noctua NH-U12S
> Qnix 27" PLS (LG IPS) Display
> Logitech K750 Mac Solar Keyboard
> Antec Neo ECO 620C - Bronze Certified
> Fractal Node 304 (Black) - Obviously
> Crucial M4 256GB SSD
> And here are some lovely photos:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I don't like about my mobo is that the CPU is situated such that I can't face the U12-S towards the back of the case. The front/rear case fans definitely still move the heat out when I'm playing Watch Dogs on Ultra, but I'd definitely prefer it facing backwards. Such are the sacrifices I make for using a mobo that works well as a Hackintosh.


Nice build.









What Windforce graphics card is that?


----------



## caseyfriday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> Are there any issues with using an asus, msi, or asrock motherboard with OSX?
> Also, wouldn't it be better to place the fan so that there is more breathing room between the cpu heatsink and the gpu?


Unfortunately, the only motherboards that are known to work with almost no issues are Gigabyte. I would love to use another board for added features and layout, but I didn't want to have to dick around with the thing non-stop, since it is my work machine, and I needed it up and running pretty quickly.

I initially put the fan on the other side of the radiator, but I realized that was blowing the heat onto the video card, so I figured putting it on the other side would at least blow the heat away from the video card, and then it will be blown out the rear of the case.


----------



## caseyfriday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Nice build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Windforce graphics card is that?


Thanks! It's a GTX 770 2GB.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caseyfriday*


You are added, welcome to the thread/forum









I would really suggest though, switching that fan on the cpu heatsink to the other side (furthest from the gpu) and have it pull air through rather than pushing it. I just can't see the fan actually working very well being so close to the gpu. Might be worth a try to see if there is any difference in temps.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> You are added, welcome to the thread/forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would really suggest though, switching that fan on the cpu heatsink to the other side (furthest from the gpu) and have it pull air through rather than pushing it. I just can't see the fan actually working very well being so close to the gpu. Might be worth a try to see if there is any difference in temps.


Best would be another cooler that fits "correctly", unless it is totally not cool.


----------



## caseyfriday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> You are added, welcome to the thread/forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would really suggest though, switching that fan on the cpu heatsink to the other side (furthest from the gpu) and have it pull air through rather than pushing it. I just can't see the fan actually working very well being so close to the gpu. Might be worth a try to see if there is any difference in temps.


If I doubled up and put another fan on the other side of the radiator, would that be just as futile, since there's still only a couple mm between the first fan and the GPU? Or would that help it along?

Just seems like if I put it on the other side, the air would have a tough time getting pushed out the rear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Best would be another cooler that fits "correctly", unless it is totally not cool.


Yeah, I wish I would have looked for something else when I first put the thing together, but now I've already used it, so I can't return it. :/

Edit: Looks like this cooler would work perfectly. I'll look into selling my U12S so I can use this one instead, after I take a couple measurements to make sure it fits.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caseyfriday*
> 
> If I doubled up and put another fan on the other side of the radiator, would that be just as futile, since there's still only a couple mm between the first fan and the GPU? Or would that help it along?
> 
> Just seems like if I put it on the other side, the air would have a tough time getting pushed out the rear.
> Yeah, I wish I would have looked for something else when I first put the thing together, but now I've already used it, so I can't return it. :/
> 
> Edit: Looks like this cooler would work perfectly. I'll look into selling my U12S so I can use this one instead, after I take a couple measurements to make sure it fits.


Sure you find someone who wants it. Is it just me, or are coolers that blow air towards CPU rare?


----------



## caseyfriday

From what I've read about the U12S, it's used almost exclusively in a push setup, when only one fan is present. That's also how Noctua recommends using it.

Ah, found the cooler I'll use. Noctua NH-L9I. Low profile, and others have used it with the H87N-WIFI with no problem, which is the same layout as this board. SCORE!


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caseyfriday*
> 
> From what I've read about the U12S, it's used almost exclusively in a push setup, when only one fan is present. That's also how Noctua recommends using it.
> 
> Ah, found the cooler I'll use. Noctua NH-L9I. Low profile, and others have used it with the H87N-WIFI with no problem, which is the same layout as this board. SCORE!


I meant coolers like one you mentioned, NH-L9I. Which way air goes?


----------



## lexsan

Has anyone attempted to cut the case on the top panel, for a 120/140 mm radiator ?
I'm referring to the space above the HDD brackets (obviously they would be removed), can you cut a square hole and provide the necessary support for a 120mm or 140mm radiator to use for GPU cooling ?
I want opinions from the DIY-ers in here.


----------



## Zebeyo

I don't use the HDD brackets and have also removed the cross beam they attach to. It's not a problem the case is still structurally very solid.

Your problem will be that the top + the 2 sides are one single piece of metal and comes off together making it hard to accomodate any rads or fans here unless you can easily disconnect them when removing the top. You also need to make sure you have sufficiently long wires and/or hoses to lift it off enough to be able to get a hand in and diconnect them (hope this makes sense).

That said there has recently been a bit of talk about attaching a rad (with or without) fans to the actual case structure and then make a hole in the top to match but without attaching the parts to the top. I'm still considering this option for my build, but it will be a lot of measurements to make it fit well and make it look good too.


----------



## lexsan

If you could cut a big enough hole and put something like a lid on top, so you can put your hands through it, mount everything inside, then put back the lid....that would be a dream.
Where would someone find a person capable of all this engineering though....


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

would a viable option be to work out a way to utilize the same screw holes that the HDD racks sit on to run metal rails from the mid-bar to the front of the case, and then to mount a rad to those bars? would mean that the rad is internal and not on the actual case.

not sure on the spacing but mounting rails on the 2 side screw holes must be close to 120mm.


----------



## fleetfeather

Is there an active Fractal rep on OCN?


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> would a viable option be to work out a way to utilize the same screw holes that the HDD racks sit on to run metal rails from the mid-bar to the front of the case, and then to mount a rad to those bars? would mean that the rad is internal and not on the actual case.
> 
> not sure on the spacing but mounting rails on the 2 side screw holes must be close to 120mm.


Since mine is left open at home atm I can measure it up tonight and check. Would be awesome to fit - well - anything!

Preliminary: Case width is 250mm, but the structural beams are inside so that's a few mm lost + the width of the beams. Might be hard to fit a 240 rad in there. Perhaps another 184 could be done with some supports?


----------



## lexsan

How about fitting just a 120/140, on the holes from HDD brackets.
Anyone who is familiar with radiator brackets, can tell us what can we do to suspend a radiator using those holes, and/or using the middle bar.
I'm really interested in hooking up a 2nd AIO in here, if I can just put the radiator somewhere decent.

I'm not a custom loop guy, just want AIO for corsair HG10 and a reference R9 290/x


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexsan*
> 
> How about fitting just a 120/140, on the holes from HDD brackets.
> Anyone who is familiar with radiator brackets, can tell us what can we do to suspend a radiator using those holes, and/or using the middle bar.
> I'm really interested in hooking up a 2nd AIO in here, if I can just put the radiator somewhere decent.
> 
> I'm not a custom loop guy, just want AIO for corsair HG10 and a reference R9 290/x


Going that way you might as well get a single 180mm right? ofc. that would get in the way of the HDD bracket.


----------



## lexsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> Going that way you might as well get a single 180mm right? ofc. that would get in the way of the HDD bracket.


Whatever fits best, and when corsair HG10 comes out, whatever Hydro Hxx they recommend.
180mm AIO ? Why would I... ?

I want to stick my HDD & SSD with adhesive tape like many have done here. Hoping that clearing the brackets also improves overall airflow.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexsan*
> 
> Whatever fits best, and when corsair HG10 comes out, whatever Hydro Hxx they recommend.
> 180mm AIO ? Why would I... ?
> 
> I want to stick my HDD & SSD with adhesive tape like many have done here. Hoping that clearing the brackets also improves overall airflow.


Oh right forgot you wanted an AIO.

You might consider that you can't stick both SSD and HDD on the front btw. So you might need at least one HDD bracket (or place it on the PSU, but then you have to take care of heat and vibration etc.)


----------



## fleetfeather

one of these will absorb vibrations, if you plan on mounting a 2.5" HDD onto your PSU. Cheap and can be cut to size


----------



## caseyfriday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> I meant coolers like one you mentioned, NH-L9I. Which way air goes?


Air goes up on that one. Should be perfect for the Node 304's front and rear fans to effectively remove the heat.


----------



## bim27142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexsan*
> 
> I want to stick my HDD & SSD with adhesive tape like many have done here. Hoping that clearing the brackets also improves overall airflow.


You can use still the HDD screws and rubber washer then put the "foam type" double sided tape on the screw head. If you use a good length of double sided tape, that would be a pain to remove...


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexsan*
> 
> How about fitting just a 120/140, on the holes from HDD brackets.
> Anyone who is familiar with radiator brackets, can tell us what can we do to suspend a radiator using those holes, and/or using the middle bar.
> I'm really interested in hooking up a 2nd AIO in here, if I can just put the radiator somewhere decent.
> 
> I'm not a custom loop guy, just want AIO for corsair HG10 and a reference R9 290/x


FYI, you can fit two 120mm AIOs in the Node without requiring any case mods.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1503727/stacked-aio-concept

I'm all for doing things different though. If you can find other ways of mounting the rads in there, go for it.


----------



## Zebeyo

I measured and it's about 220mm between the beams and some 150mm ish from HDD-rack cross beam to front of case. so could fit 1 140mm in there.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> I measured and it's about 220mm between the beams and some 150mm ish from HDD-rack cross beam to front of case. so could fit 1 140mm in there.


nice, this would be an interesting mod - pity im using my Node for a server after migrating my main rig out of it and into my NCASE M1 (hopefully sometime this week!)


----------



## lexsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bim27142*
> 
> You can use still the HDD screws and rubber washer then put the "foam type" double sided tape on the screw head. If you use a good length of double sided tape, that would be a pain to remove...


Oops, I already taped it straight on the PSU...
So.....what can I expect from a G650 if I stick an R9 290/x in there and push the power ?
Also, how about mounting an HDD cooler on the back of the drive, one more fan for airflow ?
This one: http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/hdd-cooler/ita-kaze.html


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> I measured and it's about 220mm between the beams and some 150mm ish from HDD-rack cross beam to front of case. so could fit 1 140mm in there.


Funny thing came to my mind. Has someone made 3D-model of Node for modding design and Virtual Testing? Just popped in my mind as I am quite handy with Inventor and solidworks...


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Funny thing came to my mind. Has someone made 3D-model of Node for modding design and Virtual Testing? Just popped in my mind as I am quite handy with Inventor and solidworks...


do it, that would be fantastic, would be an excellent modding tool for everyone here.


----------



## syfylinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syfylinux*
> 
> I'm coming close to finalizing my build.
> At this point, any tips or advice from any of you would be most welcome.
> 
> I'm choosing aio liquid cooling as it about the same price as a quality air cooler and it takes up less room/allows more air flow.
> I've seen a lot of Corsair's mentioned in this thread. H80i, H60, H90 - any thoughts?
> 
> I'm very unlikely to overclock so I've gone with H87 and 4570 (H97 worth it? not much more in cost)
> 
> Any other thoughts on compatibility or balance of components? Enough watts?
> 
> This will be for gaming, media, and occasional video editing.
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4570 3.2GHz
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H90 94.0 CFM
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150
> Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Storage: Hitachi Deskstar NAS 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal HD
> Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 2GB WINDFORCE
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304
> Power Supply: ST55F-G Silverstone 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (will use PP05-E Short Cable Set with this)
> 
> Thanks all


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Isnt the H90 a overkill on the cpu cooler for an unlocked CPU?


What water cooler do you suggest?


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syfylinux*
> 
> What water cooler do you suggest?


I'm running the same CPU and motherboard. If the cost is the same, go for the H97 and i5-4590. That will allow you to upgrade to Broadwell later on, if you so choose and I've always thought it best to go with the latest version/generation as long as the price is right, since that will maximize the life span of your system.

I would recommend the Corsair H60 which is what I'm using. It's inexpensive and a good balance for the 4570/4590. As I type this I'm seeing all four cores at about 28 degrees C. After heavy gaming for a while it hovers around the low-mid 40's and rarely cracks into the 50's (I've only seen it do that while playing Crysis 3). Considering before it would hit 65 degrees + with the stock heatsink, it's a sizable improvement to say the least.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syfylinux*
> 
> What water cooler do you suggest?


have a look at the new NZXT X31 120mm AIO - pretty well priced and apparently performs very well for a slim 120mm AIO - very quiet by all reviews ive read also.


----------



## syfylinux

Thanks for the replies. It is reassuring to hear from someone with a similar setup. (why does your black mamba listing show Gigabyte video card but NZXT in the photos?)

I was just reading good things about the 2013 version of the H60. But why doesn't it list 1150 compatibility? (LGA1155, LGA1156, LGA1366 or LGA2011)

Is the ram okay? Speed and physical size wise?

Also, what is he consensus on the stock case fans that come with the case? I guess I could just replace later if need be or is that major pain in the a$$ in this SFF case?


----------



## solBLACK

Just ordered a Node 304! Newegg has the white version for $75 with free shipping. It will wait patiently for the GTX 880 to be released!


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> do it, that would be fantastic, would be an excellent modding tool for everyone here.


Even coarse model would indeed make modding easier. I could try once I have some good time. Bad thing is, interiors will be bit hard as I don't want to disassemble whole rig. But we'll see.

Anyone else who would like to do some modeling for greater good?


----------



## caseyfriday

Well, I put in the new low-profile fan. It makes me sad that it's so much smaller than the U12-S is, but my idle temps are still hovering around 40C, so I'm thinking it'll perform just as well as the U12-S did. I'll just need to jump into some ultra-settings games to really make sure.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syfylinux*
> 
> Thanks for the replies. It is reassuring to hear from someone with a similar setup. (why does your black mamba listing show Gigabyte video card but NZXT in the photos?)
> 
> I was just reading good things about the 2013 version of the H60. But why doesn't it list 1150 compatibility? (LGA1155, LGA1156, LGA1366 or LGA2011)
> 
> Is the ram okay? Speed and physical size wise?
> 
> Also, what is he consensus on the stock case fans that come with the case? I guess I could just replace later if need be or is that major pain in the a$$ in this SFF case?


It is a Gigabyte Windforce 7950 but with the NZXT kraken G10 water cooling bracket. It replaces the stock air cooler on the GPU and allows you to use an AIO cooler. I'm running an H55 with it and GPU temps are _waaayyy lower_.









From Corsair's website: http://www.corsair.com/en-ca/hydro-series-h60-high-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler Under "tech specs" it lists the 1150 socket.









The Kinston HyperX ram is great (I'm running 2x4GB 1600mhz). Gooks good (not flashy) and understated. Low profile too so it doesn't interfere with anything else. Just make sure you enable the XMP profile in the UEFI/Bios.

The stock fans in the Node 304 are pretty good for out of the box. They flow decent and are pretty quiet. They are very easy to replace if you want, so no worries there. I'm not using the stock rear 140mm fan anymore because of the two water cooling loops, but I'm still using the front two 92mm intake fans and they are more than adequate for my setup. I would suggest to try them out for a while and see how you like them. There is a 3 speed fan controller/switch that comes with the case (rear corner above the GPU) which you can use to control the case fans. Running on all air, I found the internal case temps would get a little warm and thus, would cause the CPU and GPU to get a little hotter than they would in a larger case with better air flow. That's one of the reasons I switched over to water. Internal case temps now stay at ambient and it runs much quieter.


----------



## syfylinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> It is a Gigabyte Windforce 7950 but with the NZXT kraken G10 water cooling bracket. It replaces the stock air cooler on the GPU and allows you to use an AIO cooler. I'm running an H55 with it and GPU temps are _waaayyy lower_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Corsair's website: http://www.corsair.com/en-ca/hydro-series-h60-high-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler Under "tech specs" it lists the 1150 socket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kinston HyperX ram is great (I'm running 2x4GB 1600mhz). Gooks good (not flashy) and understated. Low profile too so it doesn't interfere with anything else. Just make sure you enable the XMP profile in the UEFI/Bios.
> 
> The stock fans in the Node 304 are pretty good for out of the box. They flow decent and are pretty quiet. They are very easy to replace if you want, so no worries there. I'm not using the stock rear 140mm fan anymore because of the two water cooling loops, but I'm still using the front two 92mm intake fans and they are more than adequate for my setup. I would suggest to try them out for a while and see how you like them. There is a 3 speed fan controller/switch that comes with the case (rear corner above the GPU) which you can use to control the case fans. Running on all air, I found the internal case temps would get a little warm and thus, would cause the CPU and GPU to get a little hotter than they would in a larger case with better air flow. That's one of the reasons I switched over to water. Internal case temps now stay at ambient and it runs much quieter.


Thanks MEC! When I ask multiple questions I'm always afraid I'll only get one answer so









NZXT bracket, that explains it, you have one kickass setup there

Corsair: cool! thanks for the link

Re: RAM, I was watching Jayz2Cents on 



 and he describes 8GB @ 1866MHz as the sweetspot (around the 7 min mark). Kingston Fury Red Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 is actually $8 cheaper than the GSkill I've got listed. I'll probably go that way.
It says it is 32.8mm tall. I can't find plain Hyper X on kingston's website but that seems pretty low profile to me even though it does have heat spreading.

Thanks for the XMP tip!

Do you have the 2013 version of the H60? Supposed to be a lot better.

oh the pre build excitement


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syfylinux*
> 
> Thanks MEC! When I ask multiple questions I'm always afraid I'll only get one answer so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NZXT bracket, that explains it, you have one kickass setup there
> 
> Corsair: cool! thanks for the link
> 
> Re: RAM, I was watching Jayz2Cents on
> 
> 
> 
> and he describes 8GB @ 1866MHz as the sweetspot (around the 7 min mark). Kingston Fury Red Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 is actually $8 cheaper than the GSkill I've got listed. I'll probably go that way.
> It says it is 32.8mm tall. I can't find plain Hyper X on kingston's website but that seems pretty low profile to me even though it does have heat spreading.
> 
> Thanks for the XMP tip!
> 
> Do you have the 2013 version of the H60? Supposed to be a lot better.
> 
> oh the pre build excitement


No prob and thanks.









Yes I have the newer 2013 (latest) version of the H60. Read a lot of good reviews on it. For the price, it's hard to beat the performance - especially if you're not overclocking.


----------



## .theMetal

Hey all, I finally have cable perfection in my case! My hats off to Silverstone for this cable kit, its really nice.

Before:



After:



Before:



After:



Before:



After:



More pics:


----------



## ibaka9

Hi there. New here. First full build. I am looking for a HTPC/medium gaming/plex server rig in a box that my wife would let me keep in the living room. Fractal node 304 it is! I had resolved to read this entire thread but I got itchy and felt confident after about 6 hours of research. After reading more, I probably should have waited :/

My needs: Quiet, upgradeable for new GPU next year, easier for new builder
Not needed: storage

How did I do? The ram and 660 GPU I have from an old tower I upgraded a year ago and that died on me recently.

It appears my concerns are PSU fit and possible cooler fit as I didn't realize cooler fit was mobo dependent. I went with the corsair PSU as I saw at least one successful build with bigger card on PCPP using adhesive tape trick. Corsair sold me with the no-fan below 40% usage which seems huge when just doing HTPC duty.

Welcome your input! Parts start arriving this weekend.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $220.00)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U14S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler (Purchased For $62.00)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (Purchased For $115.00)
*Memory:* Crucial 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For $0.00)
*Storage:* PNY Optima 480GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $145.00)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 660 2GB Video Card (Purchased For $0.00)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 (White) Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased For $75.00)
*Power Supply:* Corsair RM 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $100.00)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro (OEM) (64-bit) (Purchased For $115.00)
*Total:* $832.00


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibaka9*
> 
> Hi there. New here. First full build. I am looking for a HTPC/medium gaming/plex server rig in a box that my wife would let me keep in the living room. Fractal node 304 it is! I had resolved to read this entire thread but I got itchy and felt confident after about 6 hours of research. After reading more, I probably should have waited :/
> 
> My needs: Quiet, upgradeable for new GPU next year, easier for new builder
> Not needed: storage
> 
> How did I do? The ram and 660 GPU I have from an old tower I upgraded a year ago and that died on me recently.
> 
> It appears my concerns are PSU fit and possible cooler fit as I didn't realize cooler fit was mobo dependent. I went with the corsair PSU as I saw at least one successful build with bigger card on PCPP using adhesive tape trick. Corsair sold me with the no-fan below 40% usage which seems huge when just doing HTPC duty.
> 
> Welcome your input! Parts start arriving this weekend.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $220.00)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U14S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler (Purchased For $62.00)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (Purchased For $115.00)
> *Memory:* Crucial 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For $0.00)
> *Storage:* PNY Optima 480GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $145.00)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 660 2GB Video Card (Purchased For $0.00)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 (White) Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased For $75.00)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair RM 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $100.00)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro (OEM) (64-bit) (Purchased For $115.00)
> *Total:* $832.00


the Corsair RM series dont fit with long GPU's, as they are 160mm and are modular. leaves you limited to short GPU's, which i doubt the 660 is, and leaves you pretty stuck for upgrading to more powerful cards.

apart from that the choices are pretty sound, youl have a great time building in the Node - such a good case.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Hey all, I finally have cable perfection in my case! My hats off to Silverstone for this cable kit, its really nice.


Nice clean up, Metal! You've inspired me to take another crack at my own cable management this weekend.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Hey all, I finally have cable perfection in my case! My hats off to Silverstone for this cable kit, its really nice.


I'll be purchasing a Silver Stone PSU basically for this reason. They are good PSUs, but I want that short cable kit.


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Nice clean up, Metal! You've inspired me to take another crack at my own cable management this weekend.


Thanks, BW! I had been wanting to grab those cables for months and I finally just did it. Was nice to get back in there and tinker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> I'll be purchasing a Silver Stone PSU basically for this reason. They are good PSUs, but I want that short cable kit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> Yupp, the only reason why I bought the Silverstone 650w


Yea really nice stuff, I will probably have this power supply until it kerplodes.


----------



## ibaka9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ibaka9*
> 
> the Corsair RM series dont fit with long GPU's, as they are 160mm and are modular. leaves you limited to short GPU's, which i doubt the 660 is, and leaves you pretty stuck for upgrading to more powerful cards.
> 
> apart from that the choices are pretty sound, youl have a great time building in the Node - such a good case.
> 
> 
> 
> So it sounds like the Silverstone, the Seasonic and the Cooler master PSUs are the best fits. But I haven't seen any consensus on which of these is the most quiet. Anyone have some thoughts?
> 
> My video card only goes to 28 decibels under load so I'm thinking I'd like to stay under that if possible.
Click to expand...


----------



## ibaka9

Screwed up formatting in last post so reposting.

So it sounds like the Silverstone, the Seasonic and the Cooler master PSUs are the best fits. But I haven't seen any consensus on which of these is the most quiet. Anyone have some thoughts?

My video card only goes to 28 decibels under load so I'm thinking I'd like to stay under that if possible.

The corsair psu is already on its way so I'll likely take some pics of trying it out.


----------



## bobsaget

The seasonic model is quieter than the Silverstone one. No idea about the cm, should be fairly silent imho if you read the review at TPU


----------



## ibaka9

Thanks bobsaget. Your posts in these forums have been very helpful.

I've decided to try the Cooler Master v550s. It is within a decibel of the Corsair RM 650w, per TPU, and runs $18 less. I'm hoping the fact that its semi-modular won't muck up my case.


----------



## syfylinux

Here's my revised list. Can I swap out the I5 for an I7 4790 without any other changes? Does this look like a well balanced system? Don't want any stark bottle necks.









CPU: Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core
CPU Cooler: Corsair H60 54.0 CFM Liquid
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150
Memory: Kingston Fury Red Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866
Storage: Hitachi Deskstar NAS 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal HD
Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 2GB WINDFORCE
Case: Fractal Design Node 304
Power Supply: ST55F-G Silverstone 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (will use PP05-E Short Cable Set with this)


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibaka9*
> 
> Thanks bobsaget. Your posts in these forums have been very helpful.
> 
> I've decided to try the Cooler Master v550s. It is within a decibel of the Corsair RM 650w, per TPU, and runs $18 less. I'm hoping the fact that its semi-modular won't muck up my case.


superb choice. the v550s is an amazing unit


----------



## caseyfriday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Before:


Jesus, that CPU cooler is huge! Are you doing some serious overclocking? Do you notice incredibly low temps at full load?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caseyfriday*
> 
> Jesus, that CPU cooler is huge! Are you doing some serious overclocking? Do you notice incredibly low temps at full load?


Haha, yea the phanteks is a beast. It's clocked at 4.4ghz. I do see some pretty low temps, usually the cores hang in the 50's when gaming, and if I stress test it they get into the low to mid 60's. Fans are set to Asus's quite setting in the bios, I never hear them, I only hear my gpu (but even that is very quiet).

But I had to work hard for the temps, I delidded the processor, and reapplied the thermal paste between the die and IHS.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibaka9*
> 
> Thanks bobsaget. Your posts in these forums have been very helpful.
> 
> I've decided to try the Cooler Master v550s. It is within a decibel of the Corsair RM 650w, per TPU, and runs $18 less. I'm hoping the fact that its semi-modular won't muck up my case.


Everyone bothering to answer our questions helps greatly, so thanks!

But about semimodular: I bought Seasonics 550W semimodular recommended on very first page of this thread, G-550. Also it was praised when I askws about new psu. It is same size as CM V550S, 150mm in length. G-550 fits well but it has one advantage as someone mentioned before and thats why I chosed it over little cheaper CM. Modular cables are connected on lower edge of psu, so they can go below GPU and can be little easier to manage.

Also, cables are flat and Connection is tilted 90 Degrees compared to CM so they bend easily upwards, which IMO help.

About noise. I can't detect it over Windforce running while gaming.


----------



## ibaka9

Fair point Contay. My hope is that, due to only using 1 SSD total for storage, I'm only using one of the modular plugs on the Cooler Master and this should alleviate the less ideal placement. Hell, maybe I'll eventually just go with a M.2 PCIe SSD which goes on the underside of my mobo.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibaka9*
> 
> Fair point Contay. My hope is that, due to only using 1 SSD total for storage, I'm only using one of the modular plugs on the Cooler Master and this should alleviate the less ideal placement. Hell, maybe I'll eventually just go with a M.2 PCIe SSD which goes on the underside of my mobo.


I have 2 SSDs mounted with single cable from psu with no problem. It isn't that messy, and with little imagination I didn't have to twist the cables at all. I'll add picture when home from work.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibaka9*
> 
> Thanks bobsaget. Your posts in these forums have been very helpful.
> 
> I've decided to try the Cooler Master v550s. It is within a decibel of the Corsair RM 650w, per TPU, and runs $18 less. I'm hoping the fact that its semi-modular won't muck up my case.


Glad i could help








You can't go wrong with the cm imho. I like my G550 but there is some noticeable coilwhine and i also ended up changing the fan (and voiding the warranty lol)

Keep us posted about the cm, not too many users' feedback on this thread


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Keep us posted about the cm, not too many users' feedback on this thread


Feedback is a bit rare indeed, although otherwise active thread.


----------



## ibaka9

Yep, I'll share my experiences with pics. I'm still going to give the Corsair RM 650w a shot first. I've ended up with a build that is very similar to this one: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/6LD8TW

He was able to get the Corsair and a big air cooler, along with a much bigger card (asus 770) than mine. We'll see!


----------



## bobsaget

You will probably be able to fit the RM650 as long as you remove the psu bracket


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibaka9*
> 
> Screwed up formatting in last post so reposting.
> 
> So it sounds like the Silverstone, the Seasonic and the Cooler master PSUs are the best fits. But I haven't seen any consensus on which of these is the most quiet. Anyone have some thoughts?
> 
> My video card only goes to 28 decibels under load so I'm thinking I'd like to stay under that if possible.
> 
> The corsair psu is already on its way so I'll likely take some pics of trying it out.


the new seasonics are a pretty good choice. but as others have mentioned sites like TPU, HardOCP or JonnyGuru are good PSU testing sites and will give you reliable noise numbers.

and on your other choices - see if you can scrape a little extra for a better GPU than the 770 - the 770 is good but i recently got an XFX 290 DD for maybe 20AUD more than 770's cost and its significantly faster, cooler and quieter than my ole 770. if its not in your budget then dont stress.


----------



## lonftw

Hi all, can anyone recommend a cooler and PSU combo for the following machine please?

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
*Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 290 4GB Tri-X Video Card
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case

My goal here is to get a cooler + PSU combo that:
1. fits Node 304 perfectly without modding
2. can handle my CPU/GPU overclocks in the future
3. air-cooling only

My initial choice is
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U14S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic G-750 750W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply

Any tips/advice?


----------



## bobsaget

I agree with the CPU cooler if you dont want to use a dual tower. The thermalright true spirit 140 power is a viable and cheaper alternative than the nhu14s as well.

The PSU is overkill imo but better than not enough at least







you might want to check the dimensions though, not sure it is the same ones than the g550. Cables might be longer too, therefore harder to manage.


----------



## lonftw

Hey thanks for being the first reply!

Took this from Newegg specifications:

*SeaSonic G-750 SSR-750RM*
160 x 150 x 86 mm

*SeaSonic G Series SSR-550RM*
6.3" x 5.9" x 3.39"
Converted: 160 x 150 x 86.1 mm

I'll do more research on cable length as it is not specified in Newegg.


----------



## bobsaget

Yeah i saw dimensions were the same as well so it will fit. Cables won't be a real problem but some hassle if they are longer. The 24pin cable on the g550 is already extremely stiff and thick.


----------



## solBLACK

My Node 304 should be here Monday. Convinced a friend to buy one as well for his next build!

Still waiting for the GTX 880 release to use it though.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> My Node 304 should be here Monday. Convinced a friend to buy one as well for his next build!
> 
> Still waiting for the GTX 880 release to use it though.


More club members, yay! Anyway. I am waiting Nvidia 800-series as well. I'll replace my Nodes 760 with 880 (most likely).

Then I'll use 760 to sli it in my other rig. It has same 760 from Gigabyte as well. This was plan all along when I choose gpu for node


----------



## codeazure

I've been lurking on this forum for the past few weeks, reading others advice on components and experience with particular builds. This has helped me immensely in getting an idea of how I could go about my own 304 build. I appreciate the huge resource that is this forum & everyone's contribution to it.

I have finished it & been using it for a week. The description of the build with photos is here: https://au.pcpartpicker.com/b/gz7hP6

I love this machine! It works very well, and is quieter & cooler than I would have thought possible with an R9 290. I can see why this case is so popular - there are so many small design ideas that combine into a great piece of work.


----------



## fleetfeather

clean build my friend









---

I, too, am waiting for an 870/880 release. My custom loop is planned out and ready to go. Thanks to the resident 304 loopers who helped me plan everything out.


----------



## jasjeet

Built my mate a Node 304 build, didnt get any pics but here were his specs

Node 304
i7 2600k 4.2Ghz
Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
CM Hyper 212 Evo
2x4GB Corsair Vengence LP Black
MSI GTX 760 2GB
Seasonic G 550w PSU
1TB Seagate 7200rpm

Left him some spare cables for an SSD if he decides to install one. He was super happy with it.


----------



## codeazure

I've just added this build to this forum, so everyone can refer to it here. I hope it helps someone else in the future.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonftw*
> 
> Hi all, can anyone recommend a cooler and PSU combo for the following machine please?
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> *Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 290 4GB Tri-X Video Card
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
> 
> My goal here is to get a cooler + PSU combo that:
> 1. fits Node 304 perfectly without modding
> 2. can handle my CPU/GPU overclocks in the future
> 3. air-cooling only
> 
> My initial choice is
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U14S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic G-750 750W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
> 
> Any tips/advice?


G550/G650 should be more than enough, although the G650 cables are abit shorter than a G550 for some reason, lol.

U12/14S should be good


----------



## Lenny-t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonftw*
> 
> Hi all, can anyone recommend a cooler and PSU combo for the following machine please?
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> *Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 290 4GB Tri-X Video Card
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
> 
> My goal here is to get a cooler + PSU combo that:
> 1. fits Node 304 perfectly without modding
> 2. can handle my CPU/GPU overclocks in the future
> 3. air-cooling only
> 
> My initial choice is
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U14S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic G-750 750W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
> 
> Any tips/advice?


If you want to know how a G-750 looks inside a Node304, check my build post.


----------



## lonftw

Nice build with sharp pics!
May I know how are the temps with 212 evo?


----------



## joeh4384

I get load temps in the 60s with my 212 evo in the node. The CPU is being cooled with nice warm GPU air though.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> The CPU is being cooled with nice warm GPU air though.


That's my only beef with this case. Needs more intake and exhaust flow to support a full sized higher-end air-cooled GPU.

Going full water cooling also solves this problem.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> That's my only beef with this case. Needs more intake and exhaust flow to support a full sized higher-end air-cooled GPU.
> 
> Going full water cooling also solves this problem.


I must partially disagree. I think it depends on your build, how hot it will run. I wait until I get new Phanteks 140mm for exhaust and NF-B9s for intake and I'll let you know what are the temps. I'd imagine with that amount of air flowing trough system would cool all parts quite an amount. Ofc, I have only 760 Windforce and Xeon e3 1231v3, but they are perfectly capable of handling 1080p gaming with higher end settings with rather cool temps.


----------



## samax901

Hi, great finding this forum! I am considering the Node 304 for my next build. I had the following in mind:

Fractal Design Node 304
Intel Core i5 4690K
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DDR3 PC12800/1600MHz CL9 2x4GB
Samsung 840 EVO Series 250GB
Be-Quiet Pure Power L8 CM 430W
ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
MSI GeForce GTX 750 Ti Gaming OC HDMI 2GB

I would have liked to fit 5 hard drives (3.5") + 1 SSD in the case but I have understood that I have to remove one drive cage in order to fit my graphics card. I saw you could attach the SSD on the outside on one of the cages, that results in 4 hard drives + 1 SSD which is fine (but less than that is a deal breaker for me), is this correct?

Given that I want to fit 4 hard drives and 1 SSD I am not sure what CPU cooler to get. I am chosing between Noctua NH-U12S and Noctua NH-U14S. However, from pictures posted here it looks like it is not possible to have the middle drive cage installed in combination with Noctua NH-U14S, at least with the fan mounted between CPU cooler and drive cages (it look likes the screws for the middle drive cage collides with the 140mm fan), is that correct?

Given that the rear exhaust fan is so close to the CPU cooler, has anybody tried using NH-U12S or Noctua NH-U14S passively cooled (and rely on the rear exhaust fan to cool the CPU heatsink)?

Any experiences from the ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac motherboard in the Node 304?

Any other general comments are of course very welcome!!


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samax901*
> 
> I saw you could attach the SSD on the outside on one of the cages, that results in 4 hard drives + 1 SSD which is fine (but less than that is a deal breaker for me), is this correct?


Yes, you can mount SSDs outside the cages. Mine here is screwed from the "inside" but you could use velcro or twosided tape. Here's a pic. It fits perfectly under frame beam.



Sorry about quality.

And if someone asks why did I mount it that way, I have another SSD there as well. They are mounted in same position so I don't have to twist power cable


----------



## pe4nut666

you can also put a ssd behind the front cover theres where i put mine and i mounted it with sticky tack


----------



## outlaw8505

Not sure how I missed this one. I guess I thought it was just the The uSFF/SFF Club. Anywho.

Node 304
MB- Asrock Z87E-ITX
CPU- 4770K delid (stock) with XSPC CPU block
RAM- 8GB Gskill Ripjaws (2x4GB)
GPU- EVGA GTX 660 SC with EK full cover GPU block
HDD- 500GB (hope to throw in 240/256 mSata for OS)
Pump- MCP355 w/ Koolance top
RAD- Coolgate 280 (2x140mm)
FAN- 3x AeroCool Shark 140mm
PSU- Corsair CX430

Still have plenty of work to do.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> I must partially disagree. I think it depends on your build, how hot it will run. I wait until I get new Phanteks 140mm for exhaust and NF-B9s for intake and I'll let you know what are the temps. I'd imagine with that amount of air flowing trough system would cool all parts quite an amount. Ofc, I have only 760 Windforce and Xeon e3 1231v3, but they are perfectly capable of handling 1080p gaming with higher end settings with rather cool temps.


Perhaps I should have clarified - I meant with the stock case fans.

From my experience, temps weren't too bad with the case fans on max rpm, but the problem with that is the noise. I don't consider the stock fractal fans to be overly loud, but the fact that my windforce 7950's 3 fans were already spinning at mach-5, lol, it doesn't help to add to the noise.









It does have adequate cooling and you're right, it depends on the particular build. It's just not as good as I preferred it to be with my system - hence, I went water. But I'm sure there are lots of cool and quiet air-cooled Nodes out there with high-end GPUs stuffed in them (and better case fans).


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outlaw8505*
> 
> Not sure how I missed this one. I guess I thought it was just the The uSFF/SFF Club. Anywho.
> 
> Node 304
> MB- Asrock Z87E-ITX
> CPU- 4770K delid (stock) with XSPC CPU block
> RAM- 8GB Gskill Ripjaws (2x4GB)
> GPU- EVGA GTX 660 SC with EK full cover GPU block
> HDD- 500GB (hope to throw in 240/256 mSata for OS)
> Pump- MCP355 w/ Koolance top
> RAD- Coolgate 280 (2x140mm)
> FAN- 3x AeroCool Shark 140mm
> PSU- Corsair CX430
> 
> Still have plenty of work to do.


Got any pics of the 280mm rad mod?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Perhaps I should have clarified - I meant with the stock case fans.
> 
> From my experience, temps weren't too bad with the case fans on max rpm, but the problem with that is the noise. I don't consider the stock fractal fans to be overly loud, but the fact that my windforce 7950's 3 fans were already spinning at mach-5, lol, it doesn't help to add to the noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does have adequate cooling and you're right, it depends on the particular build. It's just not as good as I preferred it to be with my system - hence, I went water. But I'm sure there are lots of cool and quiet air-cooled Nodes out there with high-end GPUs stuffed in them (and better case fans).


Ah I didn't somehow get Stock fan part. No matter, in your case it is more a preference to get watercooling?







Which is, btw, awesomemly made sandwich solution in your Node. Is awesomemly even a word?

I also share your opinion about stock fans airflow/noise. They do above average work but they are noisy. And bcs I chose aircooling that's the reason I upgrade fans







Noise might actually be quite secondary as Node will be good mile away where I sit and usually I wear headset. But still, it's nice to have quality parts^^


----------



## outlaw8505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Got any pics of the 280mm rad mod?


I don't have any new ones. I do have what looks like a build log here- [BUILD LOG- Fat guy in a little coat]

Essentially how it sits today. I got left in the dark with the request of opinions on a couple things and didn't budget well. Hoping to finish it before a local lan at the beginning of October.


----------



## caseyfriday

Well, I decided to swap my motherboard out and put one in that will allow for me to fit the U12S in the case. I'll be using a GA-Z97N-WIFI, which has the CPU properly situated on the board, so the U12S will fit. I also ordered an extra fan for it, so it'll be a push/pull setup. I'll add pictures tomorrow when it's all installed.

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk


----------



## fleetfeather

Oh my.

That's quite impressive. Was there room to fit tubing between the edge of the rad and the GPU block?

(OCN mobile appears to be having some isolated picture loading issues, so forgive me if you've already supplied a picture of this)


----------



## solBLACK

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($224.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H60 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($49.99 @ Micro Center)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($114.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($157.50 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($129.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($119.89 @ NCIX US)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 (White) Mini ITX Tower Case ($74.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($105.98 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $978.32
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-08-18 21:54 EDT-0400_

So I was planning on waiting for an GTX 880 to do this build, but I don't really want to wait that much longer. Found a GTX 560Ti on craigslist for $50 that I'll pick up instead until the GTX 880 is out. I already have the case sitting right next to me. I'll also be picking up the Silverstone short cable kit. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## outlaw8505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Oh my.
> 
> That's quite impressive. Was there room to fit tubing between the edge of the rad and the GPU block?
> 
> (OCN mobile appears to be having some isolated picture loading issues, so forgive me if you've already supplied a picture of this)


Thanks. It still has a ways to go. I only posted the 2 in my post above. i didn't want to spam the thread.

here is a top pic-



From the pics above, I did have to remove the 90's as they leaked. I'm not sure if it was something I was doing or the barbs. I had to put 45's in their place and make the tubs loop a little more than I wanted. I am going to pull it apart to try the 90's again though. Hopefully it was just me otherwise it will be quite a time waster.


----------



## Dyaems

That would be an awesome build, and also the first one so I hope the build will be complete. Not sure if you can carry that arround though!


----------



## outlaw8505

Thanks. It is a running system as you see it. It is not pretty though. I did quite a bit so far. Unfortunately, nothing too cosmetic aside from shortening and sleeving the psu cables.

I still need to flip the rad and psu fans, move the hdd to the front cavity, cut out space for mSata (so i can put back together), cut out space on top for grill, get the grill, cut out sides/top for windows (possibility).

It does have some weight to it. It isn't too awkward to carry. i've taken it to a friends house before. If I had the top on, it would make it a little bit more structurally sound. Removing the cross brace is noticeable.

If you want me to post a bunch of pics up I can. Like I said before, just didn't want to go crazy with them.
Outlaw

Also-
I see a few price outs here.
Case, CPU w/ delid, 8GB Ripjaws, Mobo, PSU, H80i, Upgraded case fans (i think)- 450 USD shipped


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> That's my only beef with this case. Needs more intake and exhaust flow to support a full sized higher-end air-cooled GPU.
> 
> Going full water cooling also solves this problem.


I think it mostly depends on the GPU. Last gen mid range gpus from NVIDIA/AMD both run fairly cool. You can also use a stock reference card if noise isnt your concern (the stock one used on GTX 770/780/titan is not that noisy anyway). Lets wait for the gtx880, i have a lot of expectations as for the noise/temps ratio








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samax901*
> 
> Hi, great finding this forum! I am considering the Node 304 for my next build. I had the following in mind:
> 
> Fractal Design Node 304
> Intel Core i5 4690K
> Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DDR3 PC12800/1600MHz CL9 2x4GB
> Samsung 840 EVO Series 250GB
> Be-Quiet Pure Power L8 CM 430W
> ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
> MSI GeForce GTX 750 Ti Gaming OC HDMI 2GB
> 
> I would have liked to fit 5 hard drives (3.5") + 1 SSD in the case but I have understood that I have to remove one drive cage in order to fit my graphics card. I saw you could attach the SSD on the outside on one of the cages, that results in 4 hard drives + 1 SSD which is fine (but less than that is a deal breaker for me), is this correct?
> 
> Given that I want to fit 4 hard drives and 1 SSD I am not sure what CPU cooler to get. I am chosing between Noctua NH-U12S and Noctua NH-U14S. However, from pictures posted here it looks like it is not possible to have the middle drive cage installed in combination with Noctua NH-U14S, at least with the fan mounted between CPU cooler and drive cages (it look likes the screws for the middle drive cage collides with the 140mm fan), is that correct?
> 
> Given that the rear exhaust fan is so close to the CPU cooler, has anybody tried using NH-U12S or Noctua NH-U14S passively cooled (and rely on the rear exhaust fan to cool the CPU heatsink)?
> 
> Any experiences from the ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac motherboard in the Node 304?
> 
> Any other general comments are of course very welcome!!


Not sure why you would go passive. The u12s/u14s are very quiet, i hardly doubt you would hear them over the hdds/GPU/PSU


----------



## Booty Warrior

Inspired by Metal's cleanup, I went back and refined my own cable management.




No, It's not as clean as you Silverstone guys with your fancy short cable kits, but as long as the airflow isn't restricted I'm happy!


----------



## codeazure

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Not sure why you would go passive. The u12s/u14s are very quiet, i hardly doubt you would hear them over the hdds/GPU/PSU


I agree with this. I have this fan & the CPU fan isn't the problem at all. In my system, it's the combination of all 8 fans that make for a gentle rumble. Individually, each is pretty quiet, and not much is quieter than the Noctuas.

Of course he can try uncoupling the fan just to see what happens to CPU temp.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Inspired by Metal's cleanup, I went back and refined my own cable management.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, It's not as clean as you Silverstone guys with your fancy short cable kits, but as long as the airflow isn't restricted I'm happy!


Looks pretty good to me, tons of air flow! You definitely have me beat under the front cover area. I have kind of a mess in there.









I'm also very jealous of your gpu


----------



## syfylinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samax901*
> 
> Hi, great finding this forum! I am considering the Node 304 for my next build. I had the following in mind:
> 
> Fractal Design Node 304
> Intel Core i5 4690K
> Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DDR3 PC12800/1600MHz CL9 2x4GB
> Samsung 840 EVO Series 250GB
> Be-Quiet Pure Power L8 CM 430W
> ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
> MSI GeForce GTX 750 Ti Gaming OC HDMI 2GB
> 
> I would have liked to fit 5 hard drives (3.5") + 1 SSD in the case but I have understood that I have to remove one drive cage in order to fit my graphics card. I saw you could attach the SSD on the outside on one of the cages, that results in 4 hard drives + 1 SSD which is fine (but less than that is a deal breaker for me), is this correct?
> 
> Given that I want to fit 4 hard drives and 1 SSD I am not sure what CPU cooler to get. I am chosing between Noctua NH-U12S and Noctua NH-U14S. However, from pictures posted here it looks like it is not possible to have the middle drive cage installed in combination with Noctua NH-U14S, at least with the fan mounted between CPU cooler and drive cages (it look likes the screws for the middle drive cage collides with the 140mm fan), is that correct?
> 
> Given that the rear exhaust fan is so close to the CPU cooler, has anybody tried using NH-U12S or Noctua NH-U14S passively cooled (and rely on the rear exhaust fan to cool the CPU heatsink)?
> 
> Any experiences from the ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac motherboard in the Node 304?
> 
> Any other general comments are of course very welcome!!


Will the short length of the GTX 750 interfere with the drive cages? Sorry I am still pre build myself


----------



## outlaw8505

IMO, That 750Ti looks like it will have clearance issues with the fan, fan shroud and power connectors.

The board is 9.8" long with the connectors at the end of it pointing up. If it were reference card dimensions (height wise) with connectors off the rear, it MIGHT work. You would still have to battle the psu cables which come out right at the end of the card too. When I had the reference 660 in there, the "card" is 9.5" but the board is about 2" short of that which allows plenty of room for the power connector. The 750Ti isn't that lucky, you have to connectors and the board is all of the 9.8".

Look at Booty Warriors case (nice and clean IMO). He is using the same MSI 750Ti card just without cages. Maybe they could get you a couple clearance pics with that cage in?


----------



## Drizzen

Here is my build. Its my first time building. I read through all the nearly 400 pages in this forum and would recommend others do so, a lot is covered and many questions answered. Thanks guys for the tips and photos!

Intel i5 4690k
Asus Z97I-Plus mini ITX
Samsung 840 EVO 500gb
Team Elite DDR3 1600 / 2 x 8gb
PNY gtx780 3gb
SeaSonic G Series SSR-650RM 650W

Just using stock cooling till I overclock, then I will come here for tips on cooling options









System is near silent, I find little noticeable noise from the blower style reference gpu, with temps in the mid 60s.

Helpful tips learned from this forum:

I found velcro tape very useful for bundling cables, and allowed for an inexperienced builder to add/subtract wires quite effortlessly. Just zip tie after if desired.

Used velcro sticky backed fasteners to attach SSD in front cover section to reduce clutter. The front of the case does indeed "pop" off if you pull on it, I admit to being scarred the first time attempting this not knowing it requires some force to pull the front panel off.


----------



## syfylinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outlaw8505*
> 
> Look at Booty Warriors case (nice and clean IMO). He is using the same MSI 750Ti card just without cages. Maybe they could get you a couple clearance pics with that cage in?


How? How do we look at Booty Warrior's setup?


----------



## outlaw8505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syfylinux*
> 
> How? How do we look at Booty Warrior's setup?


Sorry, I probably could have had a little more detail to that. if you scroll up a bit or to prev page, Booty Warrior's build was there. See below


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Inspired by Metal's cleanup, I went back and refined my own cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, It's not as clean as you Silverstone guys with your fancy short cable kits, but as long as the airflow isn't restricted I'm happy!


----------



## lewc

Hi
Hoping you experts could give my build a quick check and make sure i am not making any silly mistakes.
Looking to build a Node 304 based HTPC (XBMC + Plex including plex Server for trancoding etc) so going for quiet rather than high gaming performance, will be using all the drive bays and onboard GPU :

PSU : 500W Silverstone Strider Plus, Full Modular, 80 PLUS Bronze, 1x120mm Fan, ATX v2.3, PSU + PP05E
Cooling : Corsair Hydro Series H60 2013 Edition High-performance CPU Cooler, LGA1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/ FM1/FM2
CPU : Intel Core i5 4570, S 1150, Haswell, Quad Core, 3.2GHz, 3.6GHz Turbo, 1150MHz GPU, 32x Ratio, 84W, Retail
HDD : 6 existing SATA 3.5 drives + 256GB Crucial MX100 2.5" 7mm SSD SATA III
Mobo : ASRock Z97E-ITX/AC, Intel Z97, S 1150, DDR3, SATA III 6Gb/s, SATA RAID, PCIe 3.0 (x16), DP/DVI/HDMI, Mini ITX ( want the 6 SATA ports)

Anything that doesnt look right or alternatives/additions you would suggest

Thanks!


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewc*
> 
> Hi
> Hoping you experts could give my build a quick check and make sure i am not making any silly mistakes.
> Looking to build a Node 304 based HTPC (XBMC + Plex including plex Server for trancoding etc) so going for quiet rather than high gaming performance, will be using all the drive bays and onboard GPU :
> 
> PSU : 500W Silverstone Strider Plus, Full Modular, 80 PLUS Bronze, 1x120mm Fan, ATX v2.3, PSU + PP05E
> Cooling : Corsair Hydro Series H60 2013 Edition High-performance CPU Cooler, LGA1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/ FM1/FM2
> CPU : Intel Core i5 4570, S 1150, Haswell, Quad Core, 3.2GHz, 3.6GHz Turbo, 1150MHz GPU, 32x Ratio, 84W, Retail
> HDD : 6 existing SATA 3.5 drives + 256GB Crucial MX100 2.5" 7mm SSD SATA III
> Mobo : ASRock Z97E-ITX/AC, Intel Z97, S 1150, DDR3, SATA III 6Gb/s, SATA RAID, PCIe 3.0 (x16), DP/DVI/HDMI, Mini ITX ( want the 6 SATA ports)
> 
> Anything that doesnt look right or alternatives/additions you would suggest
> 
> Thanks!


i would go with an air cooler rather than the H60 (which will produce a bit of pump noise) - you wont need a lot of cooling power for that CPU so something like a Coolermaster 212 EVO would be more than adequate with 1 fan and a quiet fan profile set up. it souldnt interfere with any of the drive cages and will stay quiet/cool (especially if you buy a decent fan to stick on it). i had one a while back and i could keep it very quiet at stock, and just audible at load with a 4670K at 4.2ghz with higher than average temps (70ish).

apart from that you could consider case fan replacements however the stock ones are very quiet, which is what youre after.

also consider a different PSU - 500W is way overboard for the gear youve got - consider something with semi-fanless capabilities as youll run pretty low power most of the time. even at load i couldnt see that system sucking more than 250W. however the silverstone with the short cable kit is a good choice in the Node.

good luck with the build!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewc*
> 
> Hi
> Hoping you experts could give my build a quick check and make sure i am not making any silly mistakes.
> Looking to build a Node 304 based HTPC (XBMC + Plex including plex Server for trancoding etc) so going for quiet rather than high gaming performance, will be using all the drive bays and onboard GPU :
> 
> PSU : 500W Silverstone Strider Plus, Full Modular, 80 PLUS Bronze, 1x120mm Fan, ATX v2.3, PSU + PP05E
> Cooling : Corsair Hydro Series H60 2013 Edition High-performance CPU Cooler, LGA1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/ FM1/FM2
> CPU : Intel Core i5 4570, S 1150, Haswell, Quad Core, 3.2GHz, 3.6GHz Turbo, 1150MHz GPU, 32x Ratio, 84W, Retail
> HDD : 6 existing SATA 3.5 drives + 256GB Crucial MX100 2.5" 7mm SSD SATA III
> Mobo : ASRock Z97E-ITX/AC, Intel Z97, S 1150, DDR3, SATA III 6Gb/s, SATA RAID, PCIe 3.0 (x16), DP/DVI/HDMI, Mini ITX ( want the 6 SATA ports)
> 
> Anything that doesnt look right or alternatives/additions you would suggest
> 
> Thanks!


Although the current build is good as it is, may I suggest the following as well:

Maybe you want to go with a fanless PSU, if youre into quietness of the rig. You're not using graphics card anyways so you do not have to worry about clearances. Go with Seasonic X400/X460 instead? They are abit expensive though.

To save a bit of cash so that the extra would go to a fanless PSU, get a non-Z series motherboard instead? An Asus H87i Plus, which also has 6 Sata3 ports, would be a great choice, if you're not going to use WiFi for the Node 304.I hope you don't mind its color though!

Nevermind the motherboard, it has almost the same price as the Asrock one







It is still an option though!

About the CPU cooler, its up to you whether you go Air or AIO. For sure, the H60 stock fans will be NOISY because I had owned one before


----------



## samax901

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Not sure why you would go passive. The u12s/u14s are very quiet, i hardly doubt you would hear them over the hdds/GPU/PSU


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codeazure*
> 
> I agree with this. I have this fan & the CPU fan isn't the problem at all. In my system, it's the combination of all 8 fans that make for a gentle rumble. Individually, each is pretty quiet, and not much is quieter than the Noctuas.
> 
> Of course he can try uncoupling the fan just to see what happens to CPU temp.


All my thinking is based on pictures I've seen at this forum so I may be complete wrong but here is my thinking; since I want to squeeze in as many 3.5" hard drives as possible it looks difficult to fit the CPU fan between cooler and hard drives (due to SATA/power cables). If you mount it on the other side of the CPU cooler (to pull air through the CPU cooler) I am not sure you can fit both the case fan and the CPU fan. But in that case maybe it is better to skip the case fan and let the pull-mounted CPU fan blow air directly through the honeycomb at the back of the chassis?


----------



## samax901

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syfylinux*
> 
> Will the short length of the GTX 750 interfere with the drive cages? Sorry I am still pre build myself


Depends on which GTX 750 board you have. I have looked at the MSI 750 Ti Gaming which is 25cm, in that case I have understood you have to pay extra attention to what PSU you have as well as not mounting the drive cage on that side of the chassis.


----------



## outlaw8505

*ADD ME*

Since I just learned to read;

Here is a few more pics-

Original mess


Original plan for barbs off CPU.


I make a right where?!


Testing LEDs


Proving it does fit (with some finesse of course)


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samax901*
> 
> All my thinking is based on pictures I've seen at this forum so I may be complete wrong but here is my thinking; since I want to squeeze in as many 3.5" hard drives as possible it looks difficult to fit the CPU fan between cooler and hard drives (due to SATA/power cables). If you mount it on the other side of the CPU cooler (to pull air through the CPU cooler) I am not sure you can fit both the case fan and the CPU fan. But in that case maybe it is better to skip the case fan and let the pull-mounted CPU fan blow air directly through the honeycomb at the back of the chassis?


OK i understand your point now. I'm almost certain you won't be able to fit both case and pull fans at the same time (except if you mount the case fan externally which could be a solution).
EDIT: looking at caseyfriday pictures below, it fits perfectly. My bad









If you don't want to do that I would use the case fan rather than the cooler fan. CPU would be hotter but the rest of the system would run cooler IMO.

Anyway I think you should try to fit the push fan even with all the HDDs. I don't know how much clearance there is, I've never used the cages. But with some slim cables and a good cable management, it should work.

Another solution would be to use an aio liquid CPU cooler


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drizzen*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outlaw8505*


That is some insane water cooling action there!

You guys are both added


----------



## Lenny-t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonftw*
> 
> Nice build with sharp pics!
> May I know how are the temps with 212 evo?


Lots of activity in this thread, but I can still answer this. I did some quick checking and with stock fans and stock gpu/cpu speeds I see 30c idle and 51c load. I still need to invest some time in overclocking everything.


----------



## caseyfriday

Well, I finally swapped out my Z87N for a Z97N Gigabyte board, and the CPU placement is actually correct on this one, so I can fit my Noctua U12S on it! I put an emphasis on cable management, to make sure the cables were as much on the top and sides of the case as possible, to give me max airflow with all the necessary cabling going around the case. It turned out really, really well.


The Z87N board's CPU placement is too far to the left. I also like the power cable placement (and SATA) better on the Z97N.




















Plenty of space for the GPU to fit, on this board.
























Plenty of space around the front case fans to push air to the rear of the case.


Kept all these cables on the side of the CPU cooler, to keep the space in front of and behind it wide open.


Straight shot out the back of the case.


Plenty of clearance between CPU cooler and GPU.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outlaw8505*
> 
> *ADD ME*
> 
> Since I just learned to read;
> 
> Here is a few more pics-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Original mess
> 
> 
> Original plan for barbs off CPU.
> 
> 
> I make a right where?!
> 
> 
> Testing LEDs
> 
> 
> Proving it does fit (with some finesse of course)


Holy crap that is some nice cooling. Looks like you did what the rest of us were only talking about - top rad - except you took it to extremes. Any plans to make a cut in the top so you can put it on while maintaining the cooling?


----------



## outlaw8505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> Holy crap that is some nice cooling. Looks like you did what the rest of us were only talking about - top rad - except you took it to extremes. Any plans to make a cut in the top so you can put it on while maintaining the cooling?


lol, thanks. Go big or go home, right? I wanted to try water cooling outside of AIO (this is my first wc setup) and figured, what is the biggest rad I can fit. Turns out the 4770k at stock and 660 SC don't put out much heat (for the rad/fan combo at least). Even a small OC to 4.2 was still only in the mid 50c range.

There is definitely plans to cut and grill the top so it can be complete. A case of CRS (Can't Remember Spit) kicked in with 'woman mode' (just too many choices) on top of I didn't want to cut a hole without the grill dimensions. I am prob going to order this one (or one of it's color variations- PrimoChill Hex 2 Layer Rad Grillz Red/White


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outlaw8505*
> 
> lol, thanks. Go big or go home, right? I wanted to try water cooling outside of AIO (this is my first wc setup) and figured, what is the biggest rad I can fit. Turns out the 4770k at stock and 660 SC don't put out much heat (for the rad/fan combo at least). Even a small OC to 4.2 was still only in the mid 50c range.
> 
> There is definitely plans to cut and grill the top so it can be complete. A case of CRS (Can't Remember Spit) kicked in with 'woman mode' (just too many choices) on top of I didn't want to cut a hole without the grill dimensions. I am prob going to order this one (or one of it's color variations- PrimoChill Hex 2 Layer Rad Grillz Red/White


Was my first WC in the node too.. But I went with the overly expensive idea of ordering a 184 mm rad from US and paying customs + VAT + handling to danish postal services. Think I paid 100 $ in fees alone









Really nice grill. You're making me want to further develop my loop now, though I'm not even done with mine yet. I'm still waiting for the SX600-G PSU to get out so I can hopefully soon fit all my crap inside the case. I really messed up when ordering pump+res. >_>


----------



## outlaw8505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> Was my first WC in the node too.. But I went with the overly expensive idea of ordering a 184 mm rad from US and paying customs + VAT + handling to danish postal services. Think I paid 100 $ in fees alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice grill. You're making me want to further develop my loop now, though I'm not even done with mine yet. I'm still waiting for the SX600-G PSU to get out so I can hopefully soon fit all my crap inside the case. I really messed up when ordering pump+res. >_>


I hear ya on overly expensive. I bought a bunch of stuff I have no immediate plan for. 3x140mm rad, dual pump res, 2 pumps, bunch o fans... etc. because it was a bulk buy and I thought it was a good deal. lol

That is crazy spending that for shipping! It looks like a good setup though from the sig pic. With the 184 and 120? on the rear, it looks a lot cleaner than my monstrosity. I like it. How does it hold up for temps?

For the PSU, I just have a CX430 and did this;




Anything not needed was cut off and any excess was shortened.


----------



## ibaka9

Started my build last night. Made it through a test boot and installing the Mobo and PSU. Attached some pics and would love any feedback if anyone notices anything awry. It was my first build and a few things stood out to me:

Most difficult aspect was installing the stupid port label covers!
I didn't need force to insert the CPU, but it did take a little force to close the cover over the chip. Not much, but definitely closing the cover was not "zero force." I assume this is normal?
I'm a little worried that I used too much thermal paste and that it didn't spread evenly. I attached a pic showing the size drop I used. I wasn't able to screw the CPU cooler down as evenly as I would have preferred. One side went down a part of the way first before the other. But not sure how I could have made it go down more evenly. Hope not an issue.
My Noctua cooler fan seems to blow through the heatsink and out the back of the case. So I assume the positioning is fine. I left the fan on the way that it came to me.
Next is installing the SSD under front case fans, securing cables, installing the GPU and then doing some final cable management. My copy of Windows 8.1 Pro doesn't arrive until Monday so I plan on taking cable management sloooowly.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibaka9*
> 
> 
> Most difficult aspect was installing the stupid port label covers!
> I didn't need force to insert the CPU, but it did take a little force to close the cover over the chip. Not much, but definitely closing the cover was not "zero force." I assume this is normal?
> I'm a little worried that I used too much thermal paste and that it didn't spread evenly. I attached a pic showing the size drop I used. I wasn't able to screw the CPU cooler down as evenly as I would have preferred. One side went down a part of the way first before the other. But not sure how I could have made it go down more evenly. Hope not an issue.
> My Noctua cooler fan seems to blow through the heatsink and out the back of the case. So I assume the positioning is fine. I left the fan on the way that it came to me.


Looks good, few things. It is normal for the cover to not be zero force, you did everything right there.

You may have put a bit too much thermal paste. For these Intels, I put the size of an uncooked grain of rice. I wouldn't rip it back off just yet, but if when everything is up and running the temps are a bit high that is probably why.

Your layout is perfect you want that hot air directed towards the back of the case to be exhausted out.

Also I added you to the list.


----------



## ibaka9

Thanks for the feedback! Bummer re the paste. Have any tips for how I should benchmark/test the machine once built in order to see if the paste is causing higher temps? I'll google and read up on that as well.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outlaw8505*
> 
> I hear ya on overly expensive. I bought a bunch of stuff I have no immediate plan for. 3x140mm rad, dual pump res, 2 pumps, bunch o fans... etc. because it was a bulk buy and I thought it was a good deal. lol
> 
> That is crazy spending that for shipping! It looks like a good setup though from the sig pic. With the 184 and 120? on the rear, it looks a lot cleaner than my monstrosity. I like it. How does it hold up for temps?
> 
> For the PSU, I just have a CX430 and did this;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything not needed was cut off and any excess was shortened.


Haha yeah I was kinda hoping for it not to be picked out in customs, but it seems they always do when it's from US. Funny cause i orderes tons of electronics parts from China and they never get checked.

Regarding the PSU my issue is that the res is too large to fit with a full size PSU. Might even be too large with an SFX. I'm still uncertain on that one.

On another note: I am using EK Koolant Blood Red and over the past month or so it has turned purplish, almost black. Anyone have an idea about what is the cause of that?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibaka9*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback! Bummer re the paste. Have any tips for how I should benchmark/test the machine once built in order to see if the paste is causing higher temps? I'll google and read up on that as well.


I use Prime95 and Intel Burn to see what the temperatures are under load. The idle temps never really worry me so much, it's the load temps that you want to be keeping an eye on. Also for temp monitoring I use HWInfo, it's a sweet program.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> i would go with an air cooler rather than the H60 (which will produce a bit of pump noise) -


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> About the CPU cooler, its up to you whether you go Air or AIO. For sure, the H60 stock fans will be NOISY because I had owned one before


I don't know if you guys were referring to the old (pre-2013) H60, but with my H60 the pump is completely silent and the fan(s) are also _very_ quiet.

The H60 was redesigned for 2013+ and they made several improvements, one of which is with the fan - which is an SP120 performance edition. It's not loud at all and there's no reason you should need to run it at more than 50%, unless you're running prime95 and non-stop benchmarking/load testing.

I have two AIOs stacked (H60 and H55) with 3 SP120 performance edition fans in my Node 304 and it runs VERY quiet (no pump noise and very low fan noise) at any given time - even while OCing the GPU and running demanding games for hours on end.

Also, FYI, you should be running the pump at 100% (12v) constant as that is how it was designed to operate.

Just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## outlaw8505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> Haha yeah I was kinda hoping for it not to be picked out in customs, but it seems they always do when it's from US. Funny cause i orderes tons of electronics parts from China and they never get checked.
> 
> Regarding the PSU my issue is that the res is too large to fit with a full size PSU. Might even be too large with an SFX. I'm still uncertain on that one.
> 
> On another note: I am using EK Koolant Blood Red and over the past month or so it has turned purplish, almost black. Anyone have an idea about what is the cause of that?


That sucks with the whole customs thing. Gotta be a better way.

Makes sense with the PSU, it is an inch (25mm) shorter which is a fair amount of gained space in these cases.

Sorry, I can't help with the EK Koolant. I just used distilled and food coloring. I just added until desired color was achieved. I've been running it like this for several months (since built) now without issue :knocks on wood:







Good Luck


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outlaw8505*
> 
> That sucks with the whole customs thing. Gotta be a better way.
> 
> Makes sense with the PSU, it is an inch (25mm) shorter which is a fair amount of gained space in these cases.
> 
> Sorry, I can't help with the EK Koolant. I just used distilled and food coloring. I just added until desired color was achieved. I've been running it like this for several months (since built) now without issue :knocks on wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck


Actually it's because the pump/res combo needs to go on top of the PSU and the SFX is not as talll as the ATX format. I'm not sure but it might be that the gained bit is just enough.

Regarding the EK Koolant I have an extra bottle so when the loop is finalized i will change it and see if it holds the color - right now it is exposed quite a bit more to light than it would in the case. That might be the reason I guess. Still though what's the point of colored liquid if you can't see it since it's light sensitive? Anyway if that fails I'm going with distilled water too...


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> I don't know if you guys were referring to the old (pre-2013) H60, but with my H60 the pump is completely silent and the fan(s) are also _very_ quiet.
> 
> The H60 was redesigned for 2013+ and they made several improvements, one of which is with the fan - which is an SP120 performance edition. It's not loud at all and there's no reason you should need to run it at more than 50%, unless you're running prime95 and non-stop benchmarking/load testing.
> 
> I have two AIOs stacked (H60 and H55) with 3 SP120 performance edition fans in my Node 304 and it runs VERY quiet (no pump noise and very low fan noise) at any given time - even while OCing the GPU and running demanding games for hours on end.
> 
> Also, FYI, you should be running the pump at 100% (12v) constant as that is how it was designed to operate.
> 
> Just wanted to clear that up.


thanks for this info - i was not aware of the h60 rebuild - would explain why ive seen so many people using them with g10's for GPU AIO setups!


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> thanks for this info - i was not aware of the h60 rebuild - would explain why ive seen so many people using them with g10's for GPU AIO setups!


The H60 can't be used with the G10 - only AIOs with asetek style pumps. I'm running the H60 on my CPU and an H55 with the G10, which is actually an older design.


----------



## paulkemp

Hi guys, just pulled the trigger on this system. Hopefully receiving it on Tuesday. Been lurking for a while, and was very close to ordering the BitFenix Phenom, but the Node 304 was on a sale this weekend and it was my original desire. The Phenom is also nice though. Looking forward to joing the Node 304 owners club. Owned a Black Pearl R4 briefly, enjoyed building it.

Build:
*GPU* - ASUS GeForce GTX 780 3GB DirectCU II OC
*CPU* - i5-4690K
*CPU Cooler* - Cooler Master Hyper 212
*Motherboard* - Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX
*Memory* - Kingston HyperX 8GB 2400 MHz
*Case* - Fractal Design Node 304 White
*PSU* - Cooler Master V650S (Semi modular)
*Storage*: Two older 120 GB SSDs and one 2tb Barracuda (7200). The ssd's are old and have around 300 read / write, and they will do for now.
*OS* - Windows 8.1
_Both gpu and ram was refurbished and at 15% off, the Node 304 and Cooler Master PSU was at 50% off during a "weekend sale" (Norway)._

With stock Fractal fans, what kind of temps can I expect? And what level of noise? Is it better to use the mobo fan connecters to the front two fans, and use the Fractal fan controller for the exhaust fan? Comments and suggestions are appreciated, although it's already ordered.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> The H60 can't be used with the G10 - only AIOs with asetek style pumps. I'm running the H60 on my CPU and an H55 with the G10, which is actually an older design.


\

ah my bad - im shocking when it comes to the corsair H series coolers - there are may too many versions that they still produce that all effectively do the same thing









good to know the cheaper AIO's have come up in quality, whatever the case


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> \
> 
> ah my bad - im shocking when it comes to the corsair H series coolers - there are may too many versions that they still produce that all effectively do the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to know the cheaper AIO's have come up in quality, whatever the case


No worries.







Yeah, the H series line up is confusing, no doubt.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> Hi guys, just pulled the trigger on this system. Hopefully receiving it on Tuesday. Been lurking for a while, and was very close to ordering the BitFenix Phenom, but the Node 304 was on a sale this weekend and it was my original desire. The Phenom is also nice though. Looking forward to joing the Node 304 owners club. Owned a Black Pearl R4 briefly, enjoyed building it.
> 
> Build:
> *GPU* - ASUS GeForce GTX 780 3GB DirectCU II OC
> *CPU* - i5-4690K
> *CPU Cooler* - Cooler Master Hyper 212
> *Motherboard* - Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX
> *Memory* - Kingston HyperX 8GB 2400 MHz
> *Case* - Fractal Design Node 304 White
> *PSU* - Cooler Master V650S (Semi modular)
> *Storage*: Two older 120 GB SSDs and one 2tb Barracuda (7200). The ssd's are old and have around 300 read / write, and they will do for now.
> *OS* - Windows 8.1
> _Both gpu and ram was refurbished and at 15% off, the Node 304 and Cooler Master PSU was at 50% off during a "weekend sale" (Norway)._
> 
> With stock Fractal fans, what kind of temps can I expect? And what level of noise? Is it better to use the mobo fan connecters to the front two fans, and use the Fractal fan controller for the exhaust fan? Comments and suggestions are appreciated, although it's already ordered.


If you have mobo connectors for fans I would always suggest to use those rather than the build in controller, which is nothing more than a 3 step voltage controller. Let the mobo adjust fan speeds according to temperatures. I'øm pretty sure the Asus board supports that. Even voltage regulated since the case fans are not pwm.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> If you have mobo connectors for fans I would always suggest to use those rather than the build in controller, which is nothing more than a 3 step voltage controller. Let the mobo adjust fan speeds according to temperatures. I'øm pretty sure the Asus board supports that. Even voltage regulated since the case fans are not pwm.


You are absolutely right. This is what the mobo supports:

1 x 4-pin CPU Fan connector for both 3-pin (DC mode) and 4-pin (PWM mode) CPU coolers control with auto detection support
2 x 4-pin Chassis Fan connectors for both 3-pin (DC mode) and 4-pin (PWM mode) coolers control
So, the two in front and CPU connected to mobo and the exchaust conneted to the Fractal fan controller.


----------



## lexsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> I have two AIOs stacked (H60 and H55) with 3 SP120 performance edition fans in my Node 304 and it runs VERY quiet (no pump noise and very low fan noise) at any given time - even while OCing the GPU and running demanding games for hours on end.


I've approached you before regarding this but, can you please tell us your temps and noise ration under different scenarios ?
Like: gaming 1080p, encoding x264....
Because I'm really interested in stacked radiators (Corsair HG10), and the argument that temps will be bad for the GPU is misplaced. I'm happy with 80 degrees on the GPU as long as everything is QUIET under gaming. Also the CPU is the most important in there.I'm thinking of using Noctua industrialPPC 3000 fans for the rads, the kind that have 10mm H2O static pressure. Of course I would run them at ~ 1500 RPM for quiet operation but the extra power is good to have. I still don't know if a combination 2xH90 will fit....Why did you say to put them vertical + horizontal ?


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> You are absolutely right. This is what the mobo supports:
> 
> 1 x 4-pin CPU Fan connector for both 3-pin (DC mode) and 4-pin (PWM mode) CPU coolers control with auto detection support
> 2 x 4-pin Chassis Fan connectors for both 3-pin (DC mode) and 4-pin (PWM mode) coolers control
> So, the two in front and CPU connected to mobo and the exchaust conneted to the Fractal fan controller.


Something like that yes, unless you can get a splitter to run all from mobo (make sure not to exceed the rated wattage/amps for each connector). In that case I would run the two front on one and the exhaust on it's own.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexsan*
> 
> I've approached you before regarding this but, can you please tell us your temps and noise ration under different scenarios ?
> Like: gaming 1080p, encoding x264....
> Because I'm really interested in stacked radiators (Corsair HG10), and the argument that temps will be bad for the GPU is misplaced. I'm happy with 80 degrees on the GPU as long as everything is QUIET under gaming. Also the CPU is the most important in there.I'm thinking of using Noctua industrialPPC 3000 fans for the rads, the kind that have 10mm H2O static pressure. Of course I would run them at ~ 1500 RPM for quiet operation but the extra power is good to have. I still don't know if a combination 2xH90 will fit....Why did you say to put them vertical + horizontal ?


Hey, no prob. Happy to answer any questions.









The CPU doesn't get anywhere near as hot as the GPU and that's why I stacked them CPU rad first then GPU rad last.

Before all the water cooling, I was seeing temps upwards of 60-65 degrees on the CPU and 65-70 degrees + on the GPU (75+ with OC) during heavy gaming.

With the two stacked AIOs I now see 40-45 on the CPU and 45-55 max on the GPU with OC during heavy gaming. And this is with running the fans at only 50% (1200-1400rpm) at most.

All gaming is at 1080p ultra (highest settings) with V-sync enabled (I can't stand screen tearing). Games range from F1-2013, Assetto Corsa (very GPU and CPU demanding with 20+ cars on track), Witcher 2, Metro: last light, Crysis 3 (with 4x MSAA), Sky Rim with lots of mods and the list goes on... I don't do any encoding so I can't answer that.

Noise is very quiet. Almost silent at idle and a gentle woosh under full load (fans at 50%).

Idle temps are low-mid 20's on the CPU and mid-high 20's on the GPU. Normal system use (browsing the web etc.) 25-30 on the CPU and 30-35 on the GPU.

The reason I mentioned to install one rad vertically and the other horizontally is because of the orientation of the end tanks on the rads and where the hoses attach to the rads - which exceed the 120mm footprint. Here are some pics of my setup that show how I oriented the rads;






You can't mount any of the rads with the hose end tanks at the top because it's too high and you won't be able to put the cover back on the case. If I put the hose end tank of the GPU rad on the side opposite the GPU, the hoses aren't long enough to reach. Thus, the way I have them mounted is the only way it would work with this particular setup.

The H90 is a 140mm AIO and I can pretty much guarantee you you won't be able to stack two of those in the Node 304 in this way. There was barely enough room with two 120mm rads as it was.

But if you want to try, by all means and good luck.


----------



## PM323

I'm planning my build for sometime next year, but as early as now I'm looking at my options. If I go mITX I'm thinking of using the Node304 with a custom watercooling loop, including modding the top panel with a 120mm exahust fan (instead of a plexiglass top), using the stock front (2x92mm) and rear (140mm; will use a slim 120mm to minimize clearance issues) mounts for intake fans *pushing through rads into the chassis*.



1. Any chance a fan mounted on the top panel will cause too much vibration with audible noise? Any downsides to using spray-on rubber sealant as sound dampener in case real sound deadening foam will cause fit issues with some parts, like the rear rad?

2. Will mounting rads in pull (if at least the 120mm in the rear, so the rad will be the one bolted onto the chassis, fan reversed to pull air in) reduce noise audible from outside the chassis, or would the use of a top exhaust fan make that noise audible anyway? (as the sound off the rad can escape through the exhaust fan)

3. Will it be advisable to use the Silverstone modular SFX PSU (450w) for this set-up? Even if it is enough power, I'm thinking it might actually mean I'll have space to install the pump+reservoir.

4. Any ideas about mounting a 2.5in drive? I know there's space inside the front panel for an SSD, but I'm thinking of using a 1TB laptop drive instead so I can install enough games.

5. With an exhaust fan on top, and assuming I don't watercool the GPU anymore, it _should_ be able to pull hot air coming out of a non-reference cooler, right?

6. In case push fan-rear intake config has fit issues (like with the hoses on the CPU block) is it a good idea if instead of an exhaust fan on top I mount a low speed, low noise intake fan (maybe a single 92mm) and run the rad fan as a push-exhaust? That way I'll get colder air to blow over the motherboard, and the rad fan also sucks in some of that. I'm thinking it might leave some hot air stuck in there if the rad fan isn't blowing at full capacity (although the chipset and ram will get cold air and the GPU is on a waterblock). The whole idea of running an exhaust fan on top was also because I wanted to possibly get the hot air from the PSU to go up, in case it doesn't have enough pressure to get blown out completely at the side.

7. Any other concerns I should look out for?


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> I'm planning my build for sometime next year, but as early as now I'm looking at my options. If I go mITX I'm thinking of using the Node304 with a custom watercooling loop, including modding the top panel with a 120mm exahust fan (instead of a plexiglass top), using the stock front (2x92mm) and rear (140mm; will use a slim 120mm to minimize clearance issues) mounts for intake fans *pushing through rads into the chassis*.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Any chance a fan mounted on the top panel will cause too much vibration with audible noise? Any downsides to using spray-on rubber sealant as sound dampener in case real sound deadening foam will cause fit issues with some parts, like the rear rad?
> 
> 2. Will mounting rads in pull (if at least the 120mm in the rear, so the rad will be the one bolted onto the chassis, fan reversed to pull air in) reduce noise audible from outside the chassis, or would the use of a top exhaust fan make that noise audible anyway? (as the sound off the rad can escape through the exhaust fan)
> 
> 3. Will it be advisable to use the Silverstone modular SFX PSU (450w) for this set-up? Even if it is enough power, I'm thinking it might actually mean I'll have space to install the pump+reservoir.
> 
> 4. Any ideas about mounting a 2.5in drive? I know there's space inside the front panel for an SSD, but I'm thinking of using a 1TB laptop drive instead so I can install enough games.
> 
> 5. With an exhaust fan on top, and assuming I don't watercool the GPU anymore, it _should_ be able to pull hot air coming out of a non-reference cooler, right?
> 
> 6. In case push fan-rear intake config has fit issues (like with the hoses on the CPU block) is it a good idea if instead of an exhaust fan on top I mount a low speed, low noise intake fan (maybe a single 92mm) and run the rad fan as a push-exhaust? That way I'll get colder air to blow over the motherboard, and the rad fan also sucks in some of that. I'm thinking it might leave some hot air stuck in there if the rad fan isn't blowing at full capacity (although the chipset and ram will get cold air and the GPU is on a waterblock). The whole idea of running an exhaust fan on top was also because I wanted to possibly get the hot air from the PSU to go up, in case it doesn't have enough pressure to get blown out completely at the side.
> 
> 7. Any other concerns I should look out for?


3: If it's next year the 600 watt SFX will be out.

7: The top panel and side panels are one single piece of metal. Mounting anything other than a window to it will be an issue regarding cables and/or hoses connected to whatever you mount, because you can't access it while it's closed.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> I'm planning my build for sometime next year, but as early as now I'm looking at my options. If I go mITX I'm thinking of using the Node304 with a custom watercooling loop, including modding the top panel with a 120mm exahust fan (instead of a plexiglass top), using the stock front (2x92mm) and rear (140mm; will use a slim 120mm to minimize clearance issues) mounts for intake fans *pushing through rads into the chassis*.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Any chance a fan mounted on the top panel will cause too much vibration with audible noise? Any downsides to using spray-on rubber sealant as sound dampener in case real sound deadening foam will cause fit issues with some parts, like the rear rad?
> 
> 2. Will mounting rads in pull (if at least the 120mm in the rear, so the rad will be the one bolted onto the chassis, fan reversed to pull air in) reduce noise audible from outside the chassis, or would the use of a top exhaust fan make that noise audible anyway? (as the sound off the rad can escape through the exhaust fan)
> 
> 3. Will it be advisable to use the Silverstone modular SFX PSU (450w) for this set-up? Even if it is enough power, I'm thinking it might actually mean I'll have space to install the pump+reservoir.
> 
> 4. Any ideas about mounting a 2.5in drive? I know there's space inside the front panel for an SSD, but I'm thinking of using a 1TB laptop drive instead so I can install enough games.
> 
> 5. With an exhaust fan on top, and assuming I don't watercool the GPU anymore, it _should_ be able to pull hot air coming out of a non-reference cooler, right?
> 
> 6. In case push fan-rear intake config has fit issues (like with the hoses on the CPU block) is it a good idea if instead of an exhaust fan on top I mount a low speed, low noise intake fan (maybe a single 92mm) and run the rad fan as a push-exhaust? That way I'll get colder air to blow over the motherboard, and the rad fan also sucks in some of that. I'm thinking it might leave some hot air stuck in there if the rad fan isn't blowing at full capacity (although the chipset and ram will get cold air and the GPU is on a waterblock). The whole idea of running an exhaust fan on top was also because I wanted to possibly get the hot air from the PSU to go up, in case it doesn't have enough pressure to get blown out completely at the side.
> 
> 7. Any other concerns I should look out for?


7. Like Zebeyo said, mounting directly to top of chassis is bad idea. But! You can use 2-3mm aluminium sheet to make frame for rad, mount it on upper beams and just the grill on top of the chassis.


----------



## Dyaems

I'll try to chime in as well, answers in bold:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> 1. Any chance a fan mounted on the top panel will cause too much vibration with audible noise? Any downsides to using spray-on rubber sealant as sound dampener in case real sound deadening foam will cause fit issues with some parts, like the rear rad?
> 
> *I don't think anyone has tried that yet, so you're probably going to be the first. Although I'm guessing it will make a rattling noise due to vibration because the panel of the Node 304 is somewhat thin. Maybe use anti-vibration rubber mounts instead?
> 
> Also, this is subjective, but I would not use some dampening material inside since they don't really do anything at all. I did mine using the Silverstone foam and fully covered what can be covered inside the case for my TJ08e and PS07 and they did not really made any difference to me.*
> 
> 2. Will mounting rads in pull (if at least the 120mm in the rear, so the rad will be the one bolted onto the chassis, fan reversed to pull air in) reduce noise audible from outside the chassis, or would the use of a top exhaust fan make that noise audible anyway? (as the sound off the rad can escape through the exhaust fan)
> 
> *Not sure if I answered it correctly, but I've experimented push or pull on my Antec 620 for rear intake when I had a Node 304 using a 1800rpm fan, and noise is just the similar to me. The case is about 1.5 meters away from me when I'm sitting infront of the monitor.*
> 
> 3. Will it be advisable to use the Silverstone modular SFX PSU (450w) for this set-up? Even if it is enough power, I'm thinking it might actually mean I'll have space to install the pump+reservoir.
> 
> *Smaller PSU can give you more space inside to fit something specially for a custom loop, go for it!*
> 
> 4. Any ideas about mounting a 2.5in drive? I know there's space inside the front panel for an SSD, but I'm thinking of using a 1TB laptop drive instead so I can install enough games.
> *
> Mount it infront like the SSD? Not sure about the vibrations though, so you may be needing to drill some screw holes for it. You can also slap it on top of the PSU under the front radiator.*
> 
> 5. With an exhaust fan on top, and assuming I don't watercool the GPU anymore, it _should_ be able to pull hot air coming out of a non-reference cooler, right?
> *
> Yup, or just watercool the GPU as well!*
> 
> 6. I wanted to possibly get the hot air from the PSU to go up, in case it doesn't have enough pressure to get blown out completely at the side.
> *
> I think you want to mount the PSU where it is supposed to be, which is the fan at bottom, and it will exhaust hot air at the side. More hot air going inside the case may give few C higher for the CPU, well, unless you're using some 38mm industrial fans for top exhaust. xD
> 
> Can't answer the other question so I snipped it!*
> 
> 7. Any other concerns I should look out for?
> *
> Plan carefully! maybe!*


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> 3: If it's next year the 600 watt SFX will be out.


Ooh thanks! Just looked it up - totally missed all the news about that one. I initially looked at the Athena 600w with the push-pull fan, which seems like a good idea since it will put some pressure on the exhaust and really send it out the side, but they don't have modular versions (and they stuck reeeeeeeaaalllly long cables on it, negating the entire idea behind an SFX PSU - I mean the push pull fan would have worked nicely in an FT03 Mini, but then you have cables that would be long enough to fit in a conventional tower chassis).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> 7: The top panel and side panels are one single piece of metal. Mounting anything other than a window to it will be an issue regarding cables and/or hoses connected to whatever you mount, because you can't access it while it's closed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> 7. Like Zebeyo said, mounting directly to top of chassis is bad idea. But! You can use 2-3mm aluminium sheet to make frame for rad, mount it on upper beams and just the grill on top of the chassis.


I was thinking actually that

1) I would only mount an exhaust fan on the top panel; the rad will still be on the stock fan locations; and
2) I could probably mount the fan, plug it in, then put in the chassis...but now that I think about it that would only work if it closes down like a clamshell instead of sliding in from the rear. Thanks for the tip!

I think one alternatives would be to:

i. do a cutout for a 140mm fan, then use a 140mm to 120mm fan adapter like this one. I'll use longer cables which will allow me to have the fan with the mount on the outer side of the panel (move the cut out to clear the reservoir and hoses), slip in the cover, then screw it down from the top.
ii. do a 120mm cutout, mount the fan outside the chassis - during installation slip cables through (maybe use an extension cable?), close the panel, then screw it down

My concerns then would be:

a. Number 2 mounting option would be ugly
b. I'd have a cable loose around inside the chassis. Would that cause any shorting and such? As for interfering with the hoses I'm thinking I wouldn't pull off the top cover like I would do with any other case without unscrewing the fan (and maybe an extra pair of hands to hold on to the fan while I pull off the panel).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I don't think anyone has tried that yet, so you're probably going to be the first. Although I'm guessing it will make a rattling noise due to vibration because the panel of the Node 304 is somewhat thin. Maybe use anti-vibration rubber mounts instead?
> 
> Also, this is subjective, but I would not use some dampening material inside since they don't really do anything at all. I did mine using the Silverstone foam and fully covered what can be covered inside the case for my TJ08e and PS07 and they did not really made any difference to me.


Thanks, foam insulation is out then (not to mention it's too thick). With the spray-on rubber I was thinking along the lines of how we used Dynamat on car doors to prevent vibration on the outer door panel (it's use on the inner panel is more to dampen the movement of the door mechanism, as well as make an effective baffle by sealing off the front of the midwoofer from the rear) by adding mass to a wide, thin piece of metal. I was thinking if the spray on rubber can survive our noontime sun here it should survive the temps of a PC chassis, provided there aren't any leaks, but then I'm thinking what if the ambient humidity and temp can have an adverse effect on it still?

As for the rubber mounts, yep I'll be using fans that already have rubber mounts in them - like the NF-S12 or the AF120. The S12 would not be of my aesthetic tastes as it would contrast with the black chassis, but I'm thinking I wouldn't see enough of it with a magnetic dust filter on top (I don't think it would have enough static pressure to dislodge the filter, but I could be wrong - then again I can just remove the filter when the fan runs, and just use it to keep dust out (I'll be sitting down so I won't see it anyway). As for the AF120, I'm using two of the Performance versions at full tilt on the front of my PS07 with the door fully open - noise isn't too bad nor annoying, and when even the Main Menu audio runs through my gaming headphones, I don't hear them at all. I'm still considering additional dampening though _just in case_ that panel is just too thin (I imagine that vibrating metal would be more audible and annoying than the drone of high speed fans). The PS07's front mounts are pretty solid though - what I'm thinking of doing with the Node304 would be like mounting the fan on the PS07's side panels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Not sure if I answered it correctly, but I've experimented push or pull on my Antec 620 for rear intake when I had a Node 304 using a 1800rpm fan, and noise is just the similar to me. The case is about 1.5 meters away from me when I'm sitting infront of the monitor.


Wow that's far enough; my PS07 with the Antec 620 on the exhaust is barely 24in from my head, although when audio runs through the headphones at moderate volume I don't hear the fans anymore. Was the cooling performance identical (within error margins)?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Smaller PSU can give you more space inside to fit something specially for a custom loop, go for it!


I was thinking that the SFX PSU would be smaller, but I'd have less space to mount the pump on it depending on how I can manipulate the bracket. I haven't had a close enough look at it, but I'm thinking what might happen is that if I keep the PSU flush to the floor with the intake on the bottom, it might end up more on the side closer to the front panel under the 184mm rad, and the space that will be freed up on the other side near the motherboard won't have enough surface area to fit the pump/res.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Mount it infront like the SSD? Not sure about the vibrations though, so you may be needing to drill some screw holes for it. You can also slap it on top of the PSU under the front radiator.


I saw one on PCPartpicker (apparently I can't get the link direct to the photo from that site) where the hybrid drive is in the mounting point behind the front of the chassis. I don't think he's having any vibration noise from it, so that's my most likely option actually, although of course I'm gonna keep looking.

_IF_ however I do a cutout on top and instead of the 140mm to 120mm fan adapter I go through the trouble of having a steel bracket fabricated for it anyway, I _might_ go ahead and do a larger cutout on the panel. The bracket will then have a cutout for the exhaust fan, and assuming it can fit, I'll have a cut out for a 2.5in drive on it, so there's passive cooling for the platter drive as it has a hole on top. Of course, the problem then will be the SATA cable having the same issue as the fan cable, and this one's a bit thicker.

I could certainly clear space under the front rad for it if I use an SFX PSU but, again, I'm thinking I wouldn't have enough of a flat surface to mount the pump+res.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Yup, or just watercool the GPU as well!


Or I can just go with a straightforward build with a tower air cooler, higher pressure 120mm exhaust fan, higher flow 92mm intake fans...but then I remember all my concerns about cooling (as I need a fair bit of overclock for Total War - until they get it to run well on all cores it will keep slowing down on huge battles) and how I came up with this custom loop idea to begin with.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I think you want to mount the PSU where it is supposed to be, which is the fan at bottom, and it will exhaust hot air at the side. More hot air going inside the case may give few C higher for the CPU, well, unless you're using some 38mm industrial fans for top exhaust. xD


I was thinking that, with the intake fan on the bottom and the PSU is relying on some thermodynamic and aerodynamic principles to move air to the side (instead of up as with the NCase M1, or a flipped Bitfenix Prodigy M) , and that the rear end of the PSU isn't totally flush with the panel (as it has to have some space for the power plug), then chances are some of the hot air can get into the chassis, particularly with a high pressure fan that might suck it in, whether on a tower cooler or an exhaust rad push fan on the rear mount. Thus, I hatched that rough plan of having a top exhaust fan (with the PSU mounted as it was intended to be, with the intake at the bottom) so that even if the exhaust fan sucks the hot air off the PSU, it will be going out the top instead of circulating within the chassis and getting the heatsinks, and hopefully with both rads configured as intakes the same will happen to their heated air as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Plan carefully! maybe!


Well, that's why I'm here!







In any case this is just the initial planning, exploring all my options starting with the chassis. Here's the build that got me to put the Node 304 in my initial list, although of course my airflow plan is a bit different (before this I didn't even know there were 184mm rads):
http://pcpartpicker.com/b/YKpbt6


----------



## lexsan

If I can ask a few of the more experienced users to tell me, does there exist a way to transform the front 2x92mm fans into one single 120/140mm fan/bracket so that we could install a second radiator ?

Found this but the pics are not explanatory.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7921/duc-47/Akust_8092mm_to_120mm_Fan_Adapter_-_Black_FG01-0100-AKS.html?tl=g47c121s262

Also, any ideas on how to suspend a radiator from the central beam, maybe ?

What do you guys think ?


----------



## outlaw8505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexsan*
> 
> If I can ask a few of the more experienced users to tell me, does there exist a way to transform the front 2x92mm fans into one single 120/140mm fan/bracket so that we could install a second radiator ?
> 
> Found this but the pics are not explanatory.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7921/duc-47/Akust_8092mm_to_120mm_Fan_Adapter_-_Black_FG01-0100-AKS.html?tl=g47c121s262
> 
> Also, any ideas on how to suspend a radiator from the central beam, maybe ?
> 
> What do you guys think ?


Without quite a bit of modding, I don't think you will be able to do that. The PSU is directly below the 2x 92mm fans. You would have to have a really small psu there or relocate it. Providing that was not an issue, the link you provided is a shroud adapter. You would have to have the fan/rad on one side or the other which I think you would find yourself hitting the top/side of the case.

To use the front fan intakes for a rad, I think you would have to do what most did and put in the 184 rad (2x92mm).

I have also been looking at ways to suspend a rad from the top of the chassis without mounting to the cover. Depending on the rad, you may be able to use small L brackets or POSSIBLY cut some of the brace, fold the cutout and screw to that (works in my head, not sure how that translates to real world though).


----------



## Dyaems

@PM323

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, foam insulation is out then (not to mention it's too thick). With the spray-on rubber I was thinking along the lines of how we used Dynamat on car doors to prevent vibration on the outer door panel (it's use on the inner panel is more to dampen the movement of the door mechanism, as well as make an effective baffle by sealing off the front of the midwoofer from the rear) by adding mass to a wide, thin piece of metal. I was thinking if the spray on rubber can survive our noontime sun here it should survive the temps of a PC chassis, provided there aren't any leaks, but then I'm thinking what if the ambient humidity and temp can have an adverse effect on it still?
> 
> As for the rubber mounts, yep I'll be using fans that already have rubber mounts in them - like the NF-S12 or the AF120. The S12 would not be of my aesthetic tastes as it would contrast with the black chassis, but I'm thinking I wouldn't see enough of it with a magnetic dust filter on top (I don't think it would have enough static pressure to dislodge the filter, but I could be wrong - then again I can just remove the filter when the fan runs, and just use it to keep dust out (I'll be sitting down so I won't see it anyway). As for the AF120, I'm using two of the Performance versions at full tilt on the front of my PS07 with the door fully open - noise isn't too bad nor annoying, and when even the Main Menu audio runs through my gaming headphones, I don't hear them at all. I'm still considering additional dampening though just in case that panel is just too thin (I imagine that vibrating metal would be more audible and annoying than the drone of high speed fans). The PS07's front mounts are pretty solid though - what I'm thinking of doing with the Node304 would be like mounting the fan on the PS07's side panels.


Dynamat is a good idea although I never tried using it for a case, because it is so darn sticky and almost impossible to remove! Also not sure if putting dynamat will still make the panel to absorb heat.

By all means you can try Dynamat and report here for more knowledge to us, but I were to do it, I'll just try to use your fans first as it is because its free, and see if it will make a vibrating noise, since the fans you mentioned already had an anti-vibration mounts on them.

I think you need a grill for top exhaust, not a dust filter. Because the dust, specially the thick ones if by any chance one goes inside your case, will not be exhausted from inside the case in any way at all!

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's far enough; my PS07 with the Antec 620 on the exhaust is barely 24in from my head, although when audio runs through the headphones at moderate volume I don't hear the fans anymore. Was the cooling performance identical (within error margins)?


There are none, like 0-2C difference in temps if I recall correctly. This is for rear intake or rear exhaust, or rear mounted rad using push or pull fan.

Rear intake gives alot of dust even with a dust filter mounted (Silverstone FF141) compared to rear exhaust though!

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that the SFX PSU would be smaller, but I'd have less space to mount the pump on it depending on how I can manipulate the bracket. I haven't had a close enough look at it, but I'm thinking what might happen is that if I keep the PSU flush to the floor with the intake on the bottom, it might end up more on the side closer to the front panel under the 184mm rad, and the space that will be freed up on the other side near the motherboard won't have enough surface area to fit the pump/res.


You are still unsure about the SFX PSU, maybe you can copy other users how they did with their respective PSUs xD

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Or I can just go with a straightforward build with a tower air cooler, higher pressure 120mm exhaust fan, higher flow 92mm intake fans...but then I remember all my concerns about cooling (as I need a fair bit of overclock for Total War - until they get it to run well on all cores it will keep slowing down on huge battles) and how I came up with this custom loop idea to begin with. tonguesmiley.gif


To be honest if ever I'll go back using a Node 304, I want to do a custom loop as well, because it looks really nice for those who made it and posted pics in the thread. Problem is that I do not have cash to spare to do another build









Maybe sometime...

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that, with the intake fan on the bottom and the PSU is relying on some thermodynamic and aerodynamic principles to move air to the side (instead of up as with the NCase M1, or a flipped Bitfenix Prodigy M) , and that the rear end of the PSU isn't totally flush with the panel (as it has to have some space for the power plug), then chances are some of the hot air can get into the chassis, particularly with a high pressure fan that might suck it in, whether on a tower cooler or an exhaust rad push fan on the rear mount. Thus, I hatched that rough plan of having a top exhaust fan (with the PSU mounted as it was intended to be, with the intake at the bottom) so that even if the exhaust fan sucks the hot air off the PSU, it will be going out the top instead of circulating within the chassis and getting the heatsinks, and hopefully with both rads configured as intakes the same will happen to their heated air as well.


If you're worried about the hot air between the side exhaust grill and the PSU grill, I was thinking to make a cover between them? And just make a hole just enough for the PSU extension cable to go through.

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's why I'm here! biggrin.gif In any case this is just the initial planning, exploring all my options starting with the chassis. Here's the build that got me to put the Node 304 in my initial list, although of course my airflow plan is a bit different (before this I didn't even know there were 184mm rads):
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/YKpbt6


Oh man, I saw another Node 304 with custom loop, I'm getting more jelly everytime I visit the thread xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexsan*
> 
> If I can ask a few of the more experienced users to tell me, does there exist a way to transform the front 2x92mm fans into one single 120/140mm fan/bracket so that we could install a second radiator ?
> 
> Found this but the pics are not explanatory.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7921/duc-47/Akust_8092mm_to_120mm_Fan_Adapter_-_Black_FG01-0100-AKS.html?tl=g47c121s262
> 
> Also, any ideas on how to suspend a radiator from the central beam, maybe ?
> 
> What do you guys think ?


I never tried it, just using my imagination, haha.

Not sure where to mount the bracket inside. Assuming the same bracket in the link will be used, it will definitely hit the PSU below if we mount it inside, and you will not be able to remove the front bezel if you mount it infront.

If you want a 120mm front radiator mounted, maybe you need to fabricate a frame that can hold a radiator vertically or something, and place the bracket at the top of PSU. The problem by doing that though is where to put the pump/res. Maybe another bracket for pump/res so that it will stay above the CPU block? xD


----------



## Zebeyo

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> Ooh thanks! Just looked it up - totally missed all the news about that one. I initially looked at the Athena 600w with the push-pull fan, which seems like a good idea since it will put some pressure on the exhaust and really send it out the side, but they don't have modular versions (and they stuck reeeeeeeaaalllly long cables on it, negating the entire idea behind an SFX PSU - I mean the push pull fan would have worked nicely in an FT03 Mini, but then you have cables that would be long enough to fit in a conventional tower chassis).
> 
> I was thinking actually that
> 
> 1) I would only mount an exhaust fan on the top panel; the rad will still be on the stock fan locations; and
> 2) I could probably mount the fan, plug it in, then put in the chassis...but now that I think about it that would only work if it closes down like a clamshell instead of sliding in from the rear. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> I think one alternatives would be to:
> 
> i. do a cutout for a 140mm fan, then use a 140mm to 120mm fan adapter like this one. I'll use longer cables which will allow me to have the fan with the mount on the outer side of the panel (move the cut out to clear the reservoir and hoses), slip in the cover, then screw it down from the top.
> ii. do a 120mm cutout, mount the fan outside the chassis - during installation slip cables through (maybe use an extension cable?), close the panel, then screw it down
> 
> My concerns then would be:
> 
> a. Number 2 mounting option would be ugly
> b. I'd have a cable loose around inside the chassis. Would that cause any shorting and such? As for interfering with the hoses I'm thinking I wouldn't pull off the top cover like I would do with any other case without unscrewing the fan (and maybe an extra pair of hands to hold on to the fan while I pull off the panel).
> Thanks, foam insulation is out then (not to mention it's too thick). With the spray-on rubber I was thinking along the lines of how we used Dynamat on car doors to prevent vibration on the outer door panel (it's use on the inner panel is more to dampen the movement of the door mechanism, as well as make an effective baffle by sealing off the front of the midwoofer from the rear) by adding mass to a wide, thin piece of metal. I was thinking if the spray on rubber can survive our noontime sun here it should survive the temps of a PC chassis, provided there aren't any leaks, but then I'm thinking what if the ambient humidity and temp can have an adverse effect on it still?
> 
> As for the rubber mounts, yep I'll be using fans that already have rubber mounts in them - like the NF-S12 or the AF120. The S12 would not be of my aesthetic tastes as it would contrast with the black chassis, but I'm thinking I wouldn't see enough of it with a magnetic dust filter on top (I don't think it would have enough static pressure to dislodge the filter, but I could be wrong - then again I can just remove the filter when the fan runs, and just use it to keep dust out (I'll be sitting down so I won't see it anyway). As for the AF120, I'm using two of the Performance versions at full tilt on the front of my PS07 with the door fully open - noise isn't too bad nor annoying, and when even the Main Menu audio runs through my gaming headphones, I don't hear them at all. I'm still considering additional dampening though _just in case_ that panel is just too thin (I imagine that vibrating metal would be more audible and annoying than the drone of high speed fans). The PS07's front mounts are pretty solid though - what I'm thinking of doing with the Node304 would be like mounting the fan on the PS07's side panels.
> Wow that's far enough; my PS07 with the Antec 620 on the exhaust is barely 24in from my head, although when audio runs through the headphones at moderate volume I don't hear the fans anymore. Was the cooling performance identical (within error margins)?
> I was thinking that the SFX PSU would be smaller, but I'd have less space to mount the pump on it depending on how I can manipulate the bracket. I haven't had a close enough look at it, but I'm thinking what might happen is that if I keep the PSU flush to the floor with the intake on the bottom, it might end up more on the side closer to the front panel under the 184mm rad, and the space that will be freed up on the other side near the motherboard won't have enough surface area to fit the pump/res.
> I saw one on PCPartpicker (apparently I can't get the link direct to the photo from that site) where the hybrid drive is in the mounting point behind the front of the chassis. I don't think he's having any vibration noise from it, so that's my most likely option actually, although of course I'm gonna keep looking.
> 
> _IF_ however I do a cutout on top and instead of the 140mm to 120mm fan adapter I go through the trouble of having a steel bracket fabricated for it anyway, I _might_ go ahead and do a larger cutout on the panel. The bracket will then have a cutout for the exhaust fan, and assuming it can fit, I'll have a cut out for a 2.5in drive on it, so there's passive cooling for the platter drive as it has a hole on top. Of course, the problem then will be the SATA cable having the same issue as the fan cable, and this one's a bit thicker.
> 
> I could certainly clear space under the front rad for it if I use an SFX PSU but, again, I'm thinking I wouldn't have enough of a flat surface to mount the pump+res.
> Or I can just go with a straightforward build with a tower air cooler, higher pressure 120mm exhaust fan, higher flow 92mm intake fans...but then I remember all my concerns about cooling (as I need a fair bit of overclock for Total War - until they get it to run well on all cores it will keep slowing down on huge battles) and how I came up with this custom loop idea to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that, with the intake fan on the bottom and the PSU is relying on some thermodynamic and aerodynamic principles to move air to the side (instead of up as with the NCase M1, or a flipped Bitfenix Prodigy M) , and that the rear end of the PSU isn't totally flush with the panel (as it has to have some space for the power plug), then chances are some of the hot air can get into the chassis, particularly with a high pressure fan that might suck it in, whether on a tower cooler or an exhaust rad push fan on the rear mount. Thus, I hatched that rough plan of having a top exhaust fan (with the PSU mounted as it was intended to be, with the intake at the bottom) so that even if the exhaust fan sucks the hot air off the PSU, it will be going out the top instead of circulating within the chassis and getting the heatsinks, and hopefully with both rads configured as intakes the same will happen to their heated air as well.
> Well, that's why I'm here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case this is just the initial planning, exploring all my options starting with the chassis. Here's the build that got me to put the Node 304 in my initial list, although of course my airflow plan is a bit different (before this I didn't even know there were 184mm rads):
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/YKpbt6






Back to 7: If you don't plan to mount a rad on the top you have better chances of success. A long cable for the fan will help a lot and you _can_ slide it on from the back so that should be OK. It's just not easy to get in and attach the cable then slide it on except with a really long cable I guess. Also as far as I can see you will use the 184mm front rad like several of us have done and it does take up quite a bit of space. Just keep that in mind when making the mod









Thanks for mentioning the athena PSU - never heard of that before. Been so worked up about the SilverStone. Wil lstill hold out for that though due to modular, flat, short cables.


----------



## outlaw8505

Just to throw this out there. It looks like a lot of people have done their pump on the psu. As an alternative option, a pump like the MCP355 MAY fit next to the PSU. This is of course dependent of the PSU used and GFX card dimensions.

I did this in mine and with a wc block on the 660, it cleared quite a bit of space in the front corner where the cx430 psu cables come out.


----------



## paulkemp

Hi guys! Started the build yeasterday, very tight and I don't really have any experiences with cable management. Will hopefully upload more pics tonight if I'm done.

However, when attaching the gpu, I managed to screw off the little back place for the gpu, how do I attach this bad boy again? It will not stick, since it does nt have a nut to attach it to in the back. Any tips greatly appreciated.


----------



## outlaw8505

There should be a screw that you removed when putting in the gfx card. It just threads into the plate.

More info-
From the inside- The piece with the two holes needs to go through the chassis over the pci screws. There should be a thumb screw that then goes through the chassis and screws into the L bracket.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outlaw8505*
> 
> There should be a screw that you removed when putting in the gfx card. It just threads into the plate.
> 
> More info-
> From the inside- The piece with the two holes needs to go through the chassis over the pci screws. There should be a thumb screw that then goes through the chassis and screws into the L bracket.


This. I definitely have that small thumb screw too (haven't bothered using the plate though)


----------



## bobsaget

The positionning is correct. However the vertical part (on your picture) has to be INSIDE the case. Then use a thumbscrew to attach it.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> The positionning is correct. However the vertical part (on your picture) has to be INSIDE the case. Then use a thumbscrew to attach it.


^^This! thanks. It was late yesterday when I was doing this. Makes perfect sense. Thanks!


----------



## bobsaget

Glad I could help


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> @PM323
> Dynamat is a good idea although I never tried using it for a case, because it is so darn sticky and almost impossible to remove! Also not sure if putting dynamat will still make the panel to absorb heat.
> 
> By all means you can try Dynamat and report here for more knowledge to us, but I were to do it, I'll just try to use your fans first as it is because its free, and see if it will make a vibrating noise, since the fans you mentioned already had an anti-vibration mounts on them.


Yep I'm gonna try just the fan first. If that fails, I'll try the spray-on rubber sealant. Someone told me to use resin, but the problem with that is I can't control where it goes since it's poured on, and can almost certainly cause fit issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> @PM323
> I think you need a grill for top exhaust, not a dust filter. Because the dust, specially the thick ones if by any chance one goes inside your case, will not be exhausted from inside the case in any way at all!


I won't have anyone poking around in there (my cat's not allowed in rooms with serious hardware, and ceramics/porcelain everywhere else are blutacked to the tables they're on), so I thought I can use just a magnetic filter to keep random things from falling in, like if I drop something. Also the grill that looks like a stove would really look like a stove if it's upright; and if I drill a set of smaller holes, that can cause turbulence and hence fan noise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> @PM323
> There are none, like 0-2C difference in temps if I recall correctly. This is for rear intake or rear exhaust, or rear mounted rad using push or pull fan.


Thanks - and this actually is useful for me since we're dealing with comparable temps in the same city








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> @PM323
> Rear intake gives alot of dust even with a dust filter mounted (Silverstone FF141) compared to rear exhaust though!


Crap, I was worried about that. Although isn't the rear grill on the Node 304 not flat? If that's the case a filter with an air vortex frame won't sit flush on it, then dust goes in through the gaps. I was thinking of the Demciflex filter - read somewhere that the screen is a bit flexible and fits well enough over exhaust grills. Although if I was going through the trouble of cutting up the top panel anyway I was also thinking of cutting out the grill while I'm at it to reduce noise and _maybe_ increase airflow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> You are still unsure about the SFX PSU, maybe you can copy other users how they did with their respective PSUs xD


I've been looking through them and the ones with custom loops had the pump+res on top of the ATX PSU. Although I'm hoping to hit pay dirt - still going through them all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Maybe sometime...
> If you're worried about the hot air between the side exhaust grill and the PSU grill, I was thinking to make a cover between them? And just make a hole just enough for the PSU extension cable to go through.


Generally I wouldn't be, but during May the heat here is insane that even the PSU exhaust on my current gaming rig gets hot. During July and August though it's not even as hot as ambient air temp during May (last weekend, after two hours on Total War, exhaust air temp off my Antec HCG 520w using a cheapo thermometer was only 32deg).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outlaw8505*
> 
> Just to throw this out there. It looks like a lot of people have done their pump on the psu. As an alternative option, a pump like the MCP355 MAY fit next to the PSU. This is of course dependent of the PSU used and GFX card dimensions.
> 
> I did this in mine and with a wc block on the 660, it cleared quite a bit of space in the front corner where the cx430 psu cables come out.


Thanks! I'll check that one out.


----------



## contay

Did some cable management and upgraded fans. Phanteks on exhaust and Noctuas on front. Heres load of pics. IMO cable management was great improvement.

Some photos BEFORE improvements:





And few after new cabling and new fans on their place.






Audible and temperature improvements were nice, didn't catch exact temp drops but it runs quieter and about same temps on medium as it did on high setting with stock fans.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> ^^This! thanks. It was late yesterday when I was doing this. Makes perfect sense. Thanks!


I was having the same issue the other night lol. It fits way better when put in through the inside of the case. I'm still waiting on my PSU to finish though. Newegg shipped everything from Memphis except my PSU. That shipped from CA. UPS is lazy as all hell as well. It's been in my city since this morning at 5:00am, but won't get it till tomorrow.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> I was having the same issue the other night lol. It fits way better when put in through the inside of the case. I'm still waiting on my PSU to finish though. Newegg shipped everything from Memphis except my PSU. That shipped from CA. UPS is lazy as all hell as well. It's been in my city since this morning at 5:00am, but won't get it till tomorrow.


That's the worst. I HATE when it's in my city or very close by and they make you wait an extra day. Like at that point I just want to go over and pick it up myself.


----------



## anime513

Quick question, I decided to add a 660 to my HTPC which uses a Node 304. I am using the same SilverStone Strider PSU commonly found in these builds. I was able to get the GPU to fit, but it is slightly tilted due to the pressure coming from the 24 pin connector at the end. Is this no big deal, or should I be trying to get the card to fit without any wires from the PSU touching?


----------



## paulkemp

Build`s been done for a couple of hours. Sorry for the lousy pics, but bad lightning and not really that good at taking pics showcasing cables. However, i`m very pleased. Runs fairly quiet, GPU temps not freaking me out. Played a couple of Rift DK2 demos right now. Great all in all. I`m a proud owner! And it looks damn good! Only issue is that the CM Hyper 212 fan is resting on the inner RAM, but i`ll ive with that for now. See the last pic for this. And thanks for the help!


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> 3: If it's next year the 600 watt SFX will be out.


600 Watt SFX just came out this past week. Currently its sold out at most places though.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> Build`s been done for a couple of hours. Sorry for the lousy pics, but bad lightning and not really that good at taking pics showcasing cables. However, i`m very pleased. Runs fairly quiet, GPU temps not freaking me out. Played a couple of Rift DK2 demos right now. Great all in all. I`m a proud owner! And it looks damn good! Only issue is that the CM Hyper 212 fan is resting on the inner RAM, but i`ll ive with that for now. See the last pic for this. And thanks for the help!


I had similiar issue with my Thermalright, but I was capable of lifting the fan so there was roughly 2mm clearance. Can you lift the fan?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> I won't have anyone poking around in there (my cat's not allowed in rooms with serious hardware, and ceramics/porcelain everywhere else are blutacked to the tables they're on), so I thought I can use just a magnetic filter to keep random things from falling in, like if I drop something. Also the grill that looks like a stove would really look like a stove if it's upright; and if I drill a set of smaller holes, that can cause turbulence and hence fan noise.


Oh no, I'm not talking about that nasty stove-ish grill. I hate that thing xD
I was thinking of this when I made the post: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=251
If I'm not mistaken, you can remove the filter at the back of the grill.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> Crap, I was worried about that. Although isn't the rear grill on the Node 304 not flat? If that's the case a filter with an air vortex frame won't sit flush on it, then dust goes in through the gaps. I was thinking of the Demciflex filter - read somewhere that the screen is a bit flexible and fits well enough over exhaust grills. Although if I was going through the trouble of cutting up the top panel anyway I was also thinking of cutting out the grill while I'm at it to reduce noise and maybe increase airflow.


The FF141 (140mm filter) will sit firmly at the exhaust grill of the Node 304. You can use FF143, the one without the plastic grill, if you want. Maybe there are bit of holes on the edges on the FF141 because the plastic frame is actually elevated by 1mm I'm guessing? Because the magnet is protruding around 1mm as well.

FF143 is close to a Demciflex filter, the frames are flexible as well. I own 2 of them for some unknown reason, and I don't use them at all, lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> Build`s been done for a couple of hours. Sorry for the lousy pics, but bad lightning and not really that good at taking pics showcasing cables. However, i`m very pleased. Runs fairly quiet, GPU temps not freaking me out. Played a couple of Rift DK2 demos right now. Great all in all. I`m a proud owner! And it looks damn good! Only issue is that the CM Hyper 212 fan is resting on the inner RAM, but i`ll ive with that for now. See the last pic for this. And thanks for the help!


You can lift the fan/fan bracket by a few mm and your "issue" will be solved. I used to own a Hyper212 EVO and I am OC about aligning the push and pull fans, so I lift them up or down until both are equal height LOL


----------



## abba77

i am having a hell of a time putting my rig together.

asus z97i-plus with a 4790k, seasonic g650 and a noctua u14s cooler.
the ram is gskill trident-x ram. even with the high heatsinks on them, i thought the u14s fan would clear it but it leans on the heatsinks pretty hard during a test fit.

since i cant get the fan on the noctua on the push side, would a pull be ineffective right next to the exhaust 140mm noctua?

almost thinking i should go with a corsair AIO water cooler like the H90.

my options seem to be 1. fan on the pull side 2. different ram or 3. different cooler.


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Oh no, I'm not talking about that nasty stove-ish grill. I hate that thing xD
> I was thinking of this when I made the post: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=251
> If I'm not mistaken, you can remove the filter at the back of the grill.
> The FF141 (140mm filter) will sit firmly at the exhaust grill of the Node 304. You can use FF143, the one without the plastic grill, if you want. Maybe there are bit of holes on the edges on the FF141 because the plastic frame is actually elevated by 1mm I'm guessing? Because the magnet is protruding around 1mm as well.
> 
> FF143 is close to a Demciflex filter, the frames are flexible as well. I own 2 of them for some unknown reason, and I don't use them at all, lol
> You can lift the fan/fan bracket by a few mm and your "issue" will be solved. I used to own a Hyper212 EVO and I am OC about aligning the push and pull fans, so I lift them up or down until both are equal height LOL


Oh that one! My brother has a couple of them lying around from an older Raven, but in 180mm (I think he upgraded the fans to the newer AP181).

I was briefly contemplating last night to just go with a relatively slim air cooler like a Megahalems and an SFX PSU, and then _maybe_ the stock HDD mounts might still actually fit (if not I'd return the Megahalems and get a Tuniq120), but then I remembered how much more stable the framerates on Total War are when both the CPU and GPU are overclocked.







CPU overclocking has immediate improvements but on my brother's friend's G10+H60 build (with the R9 270X running at a little over 1.2GHZ), bench testign only yields a 4fps improvement but when playing zooming in on the battles it looks a considerably smoother than the stop-motion animation I'm getting off my 3.8GHZ 2600K and Windforce HD7850 when you zoom in on the action (both with the Darthmod unit mod running).

At the core of it all though the problem really is CA should make this game run on multiple cores, but since I can't do anything about that, %$*%&(%&*#@*(!!! Somebody should really stop thinking they cornered the market on this kind of game and produce one that actually works properly and introduce some competition. I ran into one such game but the controls on the tactical map feel more like they adapted Dawn of War to Total War (it's the *** one where Alexander the Great can end up fighting in one-on-one duels for some reason).


----------



## abba77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> i am having a hell of a time putting my rig together.
> 
> asus z97i-plus with a 4790k, seasonic g650 and a noctua u14s cooler.
> the ram is gskill trident-x ram. even with the high heatsinks on them, i thought the u14s fan would clear it but it leans on the heatsinks pretty hard during a test fit.
> 
> since i cant get the fan on the noctua on the push side, would a pull be ineffective right next to the exhaust 140mm noctua?
> 
> almost thinking i should go with a corsair AIO water cooler like the H90.
> 
> my options seem to be 1. fan on the pull side 2. different ram or 3. different cooler.


Got it put together. I am now building a bootable flash drive from my OEM 8.1 full disk. Couldn't download valid OEM ISO online. Retail MS download complained about OEM key.
I have not powered anything up yet. Did manage to squeeze the fan on the push side, but not sure if good for long term.
The fan is pushing a little on the ram. I cant move the fan down to a more ideal location and cant move it up as its aligned with the top of the case. *The ram heatsinks are touching. I wouldnt think they would short, would they?*
Also, could the heatisnk get hot enough to melt the plastic noctua fan?


----------



## Dyaems

You worry too much sir, that will be fine. Nothing will melt inside







If you're worried too much about it, you can change the push fan to a slim fan instead but that adds more cost so it is not advisable.

If your heatsink (not processor temp) starts reaching more than 100C, where it is the melting point when plastic starts to melt (I think), maybe thats the time you start to worry about the fan melting!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*


You are added to the list









Also like Dyaems says, do not worry about the fan melting or the ram sinks touching. You are good.


----------



## abba77

can't help worrying. cant afford to burn out parts.









thanks for the replies. Will boot up first time shortly.

then a few minutes later.

wow - flash drive install of win 8.1 to raid 0 samsung 850 pros. Up and running in 5 minutes. Now the long task of learning windows 8.
Will try not to install start8 right away. Will mess with this for a little before checking temps, burning in, etc.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Lenny-t

Nice build, and don't worry about the fan it's fine there!

Actually Windows8.1 is not that bad. I got used to it pretty fast, but that's because I hardly use the start menu since Windows7; I just hit the Windows key and type whatever I need.


----------



## MeanGreeny

Hi Gents, as a fairly long term lurker here I've decided to make up a small but fairly powerful box based upon the 304 with a mixture of old and new components. The ever increasing number of pixels in DSLR cameras and the associated increase in RAW file sizes has prompted the upgrade.

The aim of this build is to keep it fairly quiet with no overclocking since Photoshop has traditionally been less than stable & happy at other than stock speeds. Yeah, I know it's vanilla stuff round here but I really prize stability when photo editing and that's all this box will do for a living.

I've pretty much worked out all the parts but just one question remains over the PSU I intend to use.

The Be Quiet! 400W SFX is pretty damn small and will need an SFX/ATX adaptor plate for the ATX mounting holes in the 304 and I was thinking of using the Silverstone one which is available separately at Scan.co.uk. The Be Quiet! isn't modular but the cables are the same length as the Silverstone short cable set - but are hard wired i.e. no modular plugs to worry about.

Has anybody had any experience of mounting non-Silverstone SFX PSUs in the 304?

Thanks.

MG

Parts List:

Fractal Design Node 304 White. [New]
Crucial MX100 256GB SATA III 6GB/s SSD [New]
Crucial / OCZ 64GB SSD as a cache for Photoshop [Old]
1.5TB HDD [Old]
400W be quiet! SFX Power 2. BN227. 89.3%. 125 x 100 x 63.5mm (WxHxD) [New]
SFX/ATX Adaptor plate [New]
Gigabyte GA-H97N-WiFi [New]
16GB (2 x 8GB) 1.35V. DDR3-1600. Low Profile.[Old]
Haswell i7 4790 (84W) [New]
Noctua NH-L12. 93mm high. 680g. 95W TDP. (160mm height limit in case) [New]
VTX3D AMD Radeon R7 250 X-Edition 1GB GDDR5. 154mm long [Old]
Fans supplied with case
Win 7 64 Bit [Old]
Lightroom & Photoshop CC 2014 [Old]


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanGreeny*
> 
> Hi Gents, as a fairly long term lurker here I've decided to make up a small but fairly powerful box based upon the 304 with a mixture of old and new components. The ever increasing number of pixels in DSLR cameras and the associated increase in RAW file sizes has prompted the upgrade.
> 
> The aim of this build is to keep it fairly quiet with no overclocking since Photoshop has traditionally been less than stable & happy at other than stock speeds. Yeah, I know it's vanilla stuff round here but I really prize stability when photo editing and that's all this box will do for a living.
> 
> I've pretty much worked out all the parts but just one question remains over the PSU I intend to use.
> 
> The Be Quiet! 400W SFX is pretty damn small and will need an SFX/ATX adaptor plate for the ATX mounting holes in the 304 and I was thinking of using the Silverstone one which is available separately at Scan.co.uk. The Be Quiet! isn't modular but the cables are the same length as the Silverstone short cable set - but are hard wired i.e. no modular plugs to worry about.
> 
> Has anybody had any experience of mounting non-Silverstone SFX PSUs in the 304?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> MG
> 
> Parts List:
> 
> Fractal Design Node 304 White. [New]
> Crucial MX100 256GB SATA III 6GB/s SSD [New]
> Crucial / OCZ 64GB SSD as a cache for Photoshop [Old]
> 1.5TB HDD [Old]
> 400W be quiet! SFX Power 2. BN227. 89.3%. 125 x 100 x 63.5mm (WxHxD) [New]
> SFX/ATX Adaptor plate [New]
> Gigabyte GA-H97N-WiFi [New]
> 16GB (2 x 8GB) 1.35V. DDR3-1600. Low Profile.[Old]
> Haswell i7 4790 (84W) [New]
> Noctua NH-L12. 93mm high. 680g. 95W TDP. (160mm height limit in case) [New]
> VTX3D AMD Radeon R7 250 X-Edition 1GB GDDR5. 154mm long [Old]
> Fans supplied with case
> Win 7 64 Bit [Old]
> Lightroom & Photoshop CC 2014 [Old]


Looking good! Light side of the force grows steadily, let's not let the darkness win! (This has something to do with node colors...)

Anyway. Here are many, me including, who don't OC. I even chose Xeon for cpu as it is "not overclockable", at least in traditional way. Also, I could recommend xeon 1231v3 as potential option for cpu. It has same Cache as i7 4790, capable of hyperthreading and it has nice 3,4GHz (3,8 on boost). Of course I don't know how much PS requires from cpu. But I chose Xeon over i7 because it is more than enough, way better than i5 if not clocking and only about 200€.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanGreeny*
> 
> Hi Gents, as a fairly long term lurker here I've decided to make up a small but fairly powerful box based upon the 304 with a mixture of old and new components. The ever increasing number of pixels in DSLR cameras and the associated increase in RAW file sizes has prompted the upgrade.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The aim of this build is to keep it fairly quiet with no overclocking since Photoshop has traditionally been less than stable & happy at other than stock speeds. Yeah, I know it's vanilla stuff round here but I really prize stability when photo editing and that's all this box will do for a living.
> 
> I've pretty much worked out all the parts but just one question remains over the PSU I intend to use.
> 
> The Be Quiet! 400W SFX is pretty damn small and will need an SFX/ATX adaptor plate for the ATX mounting holes in the 304 and I was thinking of using the Silverstone one which is available separately at Scan.co.uk. The Be Quiet! isn't modular but the cables are the same length as the Silverstone short cable set - but are hard wired i.e. no modular plugs to worry about.
> 
> Has anybody had any experience of mounting non-Silverstone SFX PSUs in the 304?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> MG
> 
> Parts List:
> 
> Fractal Design Node 304 White. [New]
> Crucial MX100 256GB SATA III 6GB/s SSD [New]
> Crucial / OCZ 64GB SSD as a cache for Photoshop [Old]
> 1.5TB HDD [Old]
> 400W be quiet! SFX Power 2. BN227. 89.3%. 125 x 100 x 63.5mm (WxHxD) [New]
> SFX/ATX Adaptor plate [New]
> Gigabyte GA-H97N-WiFi [New]
> 16GB (2 x 8GB) 1.35V. DDR3-1600. Low Profile.[Old]
> Haswell i7 4790 (84W) [New]
> Noctua NH-L12. 93mm high. 680g. 95W TDP. (160mm height limit in case) [New]
> VTX3D AMD Radeon R7 250 X-Edition 1GB GDDR5. 154mm long [Old]
> Fans supplied with case
> Win 7 64 Bit [Old]
> Lightroom & Photoshop CC 2014 [Old]


Welcome!

I would also go with a Xeon instead of the i7, its cheaper, lower wattage than an i7 but only by a bit, and also has Hyperthreading. Only downside is that it does not have an integrated graphics, but you are using a discrete graphics card so you should not have any problems with that.

Regarding your question, I think the Silverstone SFX PSU also needs a mounting bracket, or people just mount it using velcro strips, which can surely be done with the Be Quiet! SFX PSU.

Also, you may want to go with the standard sized ATX PSU instead to clear all your troubles. I mean, you're not really using a long graphics card, so I'm pretty sure any standard sized (not more than 160mm depth?) ATX PSU should be good. I would go with a Seasonic G550 if you plan on upgrading to a longer graphics card in the future. Other candidates that may also clear a longer graphics card would be Coolermaster VS and Silverstone Strider IIRC.

If you're really after silence, you can even go with a fanless PSU like the Seasonic X or P series, or a Silverstone Nightjar, which is also made by Seasonic, if budget permits.


----------



## MeanGreeny

Thanks for the replies, Xeons aren't something I'd considered.

Looking [briefly] into them - it looks like they need a different chip set for the same skt [1150]?


----------



## contay

Well, I have Asrock H97M mini ITX/AC and E3 1231v3. Issues, none.

You can check cpu-support for your Gigabyte mobo from manufacturers site.

EDIT: It should, with no bios update. But I cant say for sure as I checked it with mobile and site wasn't showing well on my phone....


----------



## solBLACK

It's finally built.









































PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($234.66 @ OutletPC)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H90 94.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($114.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($179.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($118.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($110.00 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 (White) Mini ITX Tower Case ($89.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($105.98 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $1034.59
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-08-29 17:51 EDT-0400_

Short cable kit is really awesome!
Using a GTX 560Ti I purchased off of craigslist for $50 till the GTX 880 comes out. Card sounds like a damn airplane, but it works.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short cable kit is really awesome!


You are added, and its great right? Cables are super flexible and easy to tuck away and bend.


----------



## yankee982

I recently put together a build with a Node 304, Silverstone 550W ST55F-G, and an EVGA GTX 770. No matter what I do, I can't seem to get the EATX12V connector on the PSU to stop touching the back of the graphics card. I got the Main ATX cable off just barely using zip ties, but the EATX12V connection, which sits right under the main ATX cable, from touching the back of the graphics card.

Should I be concerned about this? How hot does the back of a graphics card get under load and under idle? This is mostly an HTPC build, however it will obviously be used for gaming too.

Does anyone know of any solutions? I read that a lot of people take out the PSU bracket and use velcro, is this the only option?


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yankee982*
> 
> I recently put together a build with a Node 304, Silverstone 550W ST55F-G, and an EVGA GTX 770. No matter what I do, I can't seem to get the EATX12V connector on the PSU to stop touching the back of the graphics card. I got the Main ATX cable off just barely using zip ties, but the EATX12V connection, which sits right under the main ATX cable, from touching the back of the graphics card.
> 
> Should I be concerned about this? How hot does the back of a graphics card get under load and under idle? This is mostly an HTPC build, however it will obviously be used for gaming too.
> 
> Does anyone know of any solutions? I read that a lot of people take out the PSU bracket and use velcro, is this the only option?


PP05E cable kit is a great option, and only $30-40 - makes the case much neater and the cables are nicely flexible.

otherwise i used this PSU, and i found just pre-flexing of the cables in the desired direction helps significantly. pull out your GPU and have a good look at which way will suit best to keep the EATX off the card (this may be towards the front of the case then loop back), pre-flex and then reseat GPU. i managed (just) to get all my cables off my GTX770.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yankee982*
> 
> Should I be concerned about this? How hot does the back of a graphics card get under load and under idle? This is mostly an HTPC build, however it will obviously be used for gaming too.


It really depends on which part of your card the cable is touching. The main area you'd want to avoid contact with is the VRM section, which can run up to 100c on some cards.

Which GTX 770 model do you have?


----------



## yankee982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> It really depends on which part of your card the cable is touching. The main area you'd want to avoid contact with is the VRM section, which can run up to 100c on some cards.
> 
> Which GTX 770 model do you have?


Its an EVGA Superclocked ACX model. The wire is touching the middle of the back of the card. In regards to the horizontal location, its at the space between "Gerforce" and "GTX" where "Geforce GTX 770" is written along the card. See photos.

I'm going to try pre flexing cables as suggested.


----------



## jwardr

Hi guys,

Long time lurker, first time poster.
After reading and rereading a lot of your posts, I have decided to pull the trigger and build my own rig.
I must say, some of you have put together some stupidly nice systems!

Taking into account the general consensus on parts, this is what I have put together.
Utilising some old parts.

http://au.pcpartpicker.com/p/FRG7sY

My main question is around the CPU cooler.
I know that it "fits". However I have some concerns around ram clearance, and wiring from the HDD getting caught in the fan.
Is this warranted, or should everything fit ok?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwardr*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> After reading and rereading a lot of your posts, I have decided to pull the trigger and build my own rig.
> I must say, some of you have put together some stupidly nice systems!
> 
> Taking into account the general consensus on parts, this is what I have put together.
> Utilising some old parts.
> 
> http://au.pcpartpicker.com/p/FRG7sY
> 
> My main question is around the CPU cooler.
> I know that it "fits". However I have some concerns around ram clearance, and wiring from the HDD getting caught in the fan.
> Is this warranted, or should everything fit ok?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I can't say for sure about RAM, but people do use this cooler a lot so it just might. How ever, how about 1x8GB, for easy upgrade later?

About cables. My thermal right cooler has about same dimensions and with ssds mounted there is a lot room between them and fan. So, you could use cables (sata and power) with 90degree connectors on HDD end. You get rid of some cable bending and they go to right direction naturally. Sata cables are sold with one 180 deg end (mobo) and one 90 deg end (ssd/hdd).


----------



## yankee982

To anyone interested, pre-flexing the cables and using zip ties worked great. Thanks guys.


----------



## kaspar737

If the Strider PSU with short cable set is not an option for me, what other modular PSU would you recommend? Should be minimum 500W.


----------



## bobsaget

None i guess. Neither the v550s or g550 come with short cables kit.


----------



## kaspar737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> None i guess. Neither the v550s or g550 come with short cables kit.


Are CX600M cables too long?


----------



## bobsaget

Idk why youre mentioning this particular PSU, which is not in the same quality range of the 3 recommended PSUs for the node 304 (silverstone strider, seasonic gX50, coolermaster v550s) which are all gold certified. I've never seen any build with this PSU on this topic (i haven't seen all of them though). Looking at some pictures, the CX600M does not seem very small either, and the modular connectors will probably interfere with the GPU due to their positioning.

Edit: and there is only one 6/8 pin cable for the GPU, which is not enough for most of the high end GPUs available.


----------



## Lenny-t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwardr*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> After reading and rereading a lot of your posts, I have decided to pull the trigger and build my own rig.
> I must say, some of you have put together some stupidly nice systems!
> 
> Taking into account the general consensus on parts, this is what I have put together.
> Utilising some old parts.
> 
> http://au.pcpartpicker.com/p/FRG7sY
> 
> My main question is around the CPU cooler.
> I know that it "fits". However I have some concerns around ram clearance, and wiring from the HDD getting caught in the fan.
> Is this warranted, or should everything fit ok?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Nice system, performance wise close to mine, but I went for some other brands and cooler.

I'd like to add that it's also possible to mount the HDD/SDD the other way around, so that the cables are at the front. You might touch the back of the front fans but as they are at the back they have some support beams that will protect the blades.


----------



## kaspar737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Idk why youre mentioning this particular PSU, which is not in the same quality range of the 3 recommended PSUs for the node 304 (silverstone strider, seasonic gX50, coolermaster v550s) which are all gold certified. I've never seen any build with this PSU on this topic (i haven't seen all of them though). Looking at some pictures, the CX600M does not seem very small either, and the modular connectors will probably interfere with the GPU due to their positioning.
> 
> Edit: and there is only one 6/8 pin cable for the GPU, which is not enough for most of the high end GPUs available.


Nope, CX600M is 150 mm wide, 86 mm high and 140 mm deep (long). Also, this PSU has 2x6+2 PCI-E connectors.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> If the Strider PSU with short cable set is not an option for me, what other modular PSU would you recommend? Should be minimum 500W.


Why not the seasonic? Node was my first build and after few times improved I am quite happy with my cabling. Modular cables are connected just to the lower edge of PSU, so cables have room to bend under the GPU. See my pics here. It's not very best management, like I said I am new builder. But it is easy to manage with no clearance issues!


----------



## joeh4384

I wouldn't recommend the CX600m at all to anyone. I had one that was DOA and another kicked the bucket on me in some family rigs.


----------



## bobsaget

Yeah some of the lower end psus from Corsair are not par with the competition.

@kaspar: read a review yesterday stating there was only one pcie connector. Corsair might have released a revision since then.

@contay: i agree. I had no trouble to properly tidy my case with some time and thoughts using the g550


----------



## kaspar737

I finally found a decently priced Silverstone Strider series modular PSU here, the ST50F-P. 500W should be plenty for me. Anything good/bad to say about this particular model? I will also order PP05-E cable kit from eBay, but what's the difference between PP05 and PP05-E cable kit, apart from a few extra cables?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> I finally found a decently priced Silverstone Strider series modular PSU here, the ST50F-P. 500W should be plenty for me. Anything good/bad to say about this particular model? I will also order PP05-E cable kit from eBay, but what's the difference between PP05 and PP05-E cable kit, apart from a few extra cables?


PP05 is not using flat cables, only short cables, while PP05E is using ribbon-type cables, like most recent Seasonic PSUs use. Also, I think PP05E is also using ribbon-type cables for its 24-pin, which is very good I think.

How much are you getting the Strider and as well as the PP05E? Although while it is decent, and if the cost will almost end up similar to a G550, I would still prefer the G550. That PSU already has short cables, except for their 24-pin (which is also short by the way), the other cables are also using ribbon-type cables. Not to mention it has 5 year warranty!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend the CX600m at all to anyone. I had one that was DOA and another kicked the bucket on me in some family rigs.


Heh, I remembered this thread made by shilka when I read your post








http://www.overclock.net/t/1431436/why-you-should-not-buy-a-corsair-cx/0_100


----------



## euxoa

I'm about to pull the trigger on a Powercolor R9 290 PCS+. I know it has a pretty thick cooler. I've read that it's 2.5 slots, and it looks to be about that thick.

Does anyone know for sure if it will fit in this case?


----------



## kaspar737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> PP05 is not using flat cables, only short cables, while PP05E is using ribbon-type cables, like most recent Seasonic PSUs use. Also, I think PP05E is also using ribbon-type cables for its 24-pin, which is very good I think.
> 
> How much are you getting the Strider and as well as the PP05E? Although while it is decent, and if the cost will almost end up similar to a G550, I would still prefer the G550. That PSU already has short cables, except for their 24-pin (which is also short by the way), the other cables are also using ribbon-type cables. Not to mention it has 5 year warranty!
> Heh, I remembered this thread made by shilka when I read your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431436/why-you-should-not-buy-a-corsair-cx/0_100


Can't find it here for sale. Think I will choose the ST50F-P and PP05-E cable set.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> Can't find it here for sale. Think I will choose the ST50F-P and PP05-E cable set.


You can go for that no problem


----------



## MeanGreeny

Since there hasn't been too much posted on here about using the be quiet! 400W SFX Mk 2 BN227 unit I thought I'd put some info up that I'd worked out.

There's 6 hard wired cables on the unit which is smaller in dimensions that the Silverstone SFX offerings i.e. lots of space around the PSU/Gfx card area.

The 6 cables give a bare bones capability, perfect for my non-OC Photoshop biased machine.

400W be quiet! SFX Power 2. BN227. 89% Bronze+
1 x ATX-Mainboard (20+4 pin) 1 (350mm) = MoBo
1 x P4 (CPU) (350mm) = MoBo
1 x PCI-E 6+2 pin (GPU) (350mm) = Gfx
2 x 2x SATA 5-pin (350mm + 150mm) = 4 x SSD / HDD
1 x IDE 4-pin (HDD) (350mm) + 1 x FDD (150mm) = Fan Controller on HDD plug

No spare cables [except for the unused FDD plug], no open sockets on the PSU. All cables the same size-ish as the Silverstone PP05 short cable kit. Seems like a winner if you know what your build is going to stop at.


----------



## domon

Planning on moving my build from My R4 into one of these. Relevant parts:
3570k
Noctua NH-U14s
8GB G.Skill Ares
Samsung 120GB 840
(GPU is currently unknown, I sent my ticking 7870XT in to powercolor for an RMA and they've been dicking me around for the past month)

What I really want to know is whether one of these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151121
would work with a longish graphics card, and if this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131932
is my best mobo option. Thanks.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domon*
> 
> What I really want to know is whether one of these:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151121
> would work with a longish graphics card


Not without removing the PSU bracket.

I crammed a 660XP + GTX 670 into my first node build. With the bracket removed it fit, but just barely, and the modular connectors were right up against the GPU. I'd recommend something smaller personally.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domon*
> 
> Planning on moving my build from My R4 into one of these. Relevant parts:
> 3570k
> Noctua NH-U14s
> 8GB G.Skill Ares
> Samsung 120GB 840
> (GPU is currently unknown, I sent my ticking 7870XT in to powercolor for an RMA and they've been dicking me around for the past month)
> 
> What I really want to know is whether one of these:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151121
> would work with a longish graphics card, and if this:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131932
> is my best mobo option. Thanks.


If u want +600W, why not Seasonic G650? Same dimensions and connectors as G550, which is praised in this thread. I can recommend personally too, easy to make clean build. Even I managed to do it


----------



## Lenny-t

I even have the G750 in my Node


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenny-t*
> 
> I even have the G750 in my Node


Little overkill with a hint of electrocution? Anyway, G750 has same dimensions as smaller wattage models?


----------



## domon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> If u want +600W, why not Seasonic G650? Same dimensions and connectors as G550, which is praised in this thread. I can recommend personally too, easy to make clean build. Even I managed to do it


Well, there's something alluring to me about having one of the best power supplies available in a case the size of a shoebox. But I guess I'll have to settle for gold.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domon*
> 
> We
> Well, there's something alluring to me about having one of the best power supplies available in a case the size of a shoebox. But I guess I'll have to settle for gold.


I'm pretty sure you have to. SS-660XP2 is standard 160mm long, so it would interfere with longer gpus, basically any gpu I could Imagine you using.


----------



## domon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you have to. SS-660XP2 is standard 160mm long, so it would interfere with longer gpus, basically any gpu I could Imagine you using.


It would be at least a 280, so yeah. Although, according to Newegg, the 660-XP2 and the G-550 are the same size. I'm assuming the latter fits because of the location of the plugs.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domon*
> 
> It would be at least a 280, so yeah. Although, according to Newegg, the 660-XP2 and the G-550 are the same size. I'm assuming the latter fits because of the location of the plugs.


Correct, they are same size (just checked). BUT: XP2 series is fully modular and plugins are located differently. G550 (and 650?) has plugins on lower edge so cables can go under the gpu and have more room to bend etc. XP2 series would have cables bent against graphic card. At least most same sized fully modular psus have same problem as seen many times in this thread.

But. If you abso-rude_word-lutely want XP2, you could try to remove psu bracket and mount psu with velcro as many have done here.

Also. I haven't personally tried mounting fully modular, 160mm long gpu. I just summarized some of previous content in this thread. So hit me if I am wrong


----------



## Instupituous

I have just picked one of these up to put under my TV but I need some help regarding cooling options. I use 4 hard drives and 1 SSD so I would like to keep the cages. At the moment the case is stock, and I am only using the intel heatsink for my CPU. I underclocked the CPU to keep it a bit cooler in the meantime but I would be aiming for at least a 4Ghz clock on my 4670k. I am looking for some clean looking, quiet and non obtrusive options to cool the case and CPU. I am happy to change out all my current (stock) cooling options for better ones, just want them to be quiet and cost effective. I am also planning to get a 750 Ti in there at some point, so if that is a consideration I'd appreciate some guidance. Preferably nothing that'll push out more than 40 decibels!

Hope I am not asking for too much, Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Instupituous*
> 
> I have just picked one of these up to put under my TV but I need some help regarding cooling options. I use 4 hard drives and 1 SSD so I would like to keep the cages. At the moment the case is stock, and I am only using the intel heatsink for my CPU. I underclocked the CPU to keep it a bit cooler in the meantime but I would be aiming for at least a 4Ghz clock on my 4670k. I am looking for some clean looking, quiet and non obtrusive options to cool the case and CPU. I am happy to change out all my current (stock) cooling options for better ones, just want them to be quiet and cost effective. I am also planning to get a 750 Ti in there at some point, so if that is a consideration I'd appreciate some guidance. Preferably nothing that'll push out more than 40 decibels!
> 
> Hope I am not asking for too much, Any help would be appreciated.


Spamming here again am I? Anyway. Noctua B9 is always solid choise for intakes. Redux Model goes with just under 12€ and I would made with them. I didn't use adaptors nor other accessories. I've been happy with them hooked to inbuilt fan controller.

You might need to remove third cage, if you have 750ti incoming. But don't worry. You can mount your HDDs in cages and just tape ssd with velcro somewhere, like on top of psu or behind front cover under fans.

For cpu cooler: Many large heat sinks might not fit with cages in place, so 120mm or 140mm AiO waterloop could be an option. I haven't had any so I can't recommend any, though.

But one thing I do know is, if you choise to use AiO loop, fan with high static pressure is recommended. Cheap and not too noisy option would be Coolermaster Jetflo. Jetflo was praised as cheaper and not too noisy option here http://www.overclock.net/t/1394467/ocn-daves-air-cooling-guide-updated


----------



## Adam82

Hey guys, I've pulled the trigger and gone ahead and purchased and received 90% of my gear as listed below.

The only outstanding component is the power supply.

I have the Silverstone SX-600G on order which is due to be picked up in 2 days but I'm starting to get cold feet after reading some of the initial reviews from people complaining about coil whine and other unpleasant noises.

I'd love to slot in a Seasonic Platiunum Fanless but I'm fairly sure it's not gonna fit so well? So my fallback plan is the Strider 550 and the PP05-E cable kit.

My three question are:
*1*. Is the Seasonic Platinum Fanless with the GTX780 DirectCU II a likely, not going to fit scenario?
*2*. Anyone with the Strider 550 have any feedback on the noise levels of this power supply?
*3*. Forget them both and stick with the new SX-600G!?

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler*: Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
*Motherboard*: Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Memory*: Patriot Viper 3 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
*Storage*: Samsung 850 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
*Storage*: Western Digital BLACK SERIES 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Video Card*: Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB DirectCU II Video Card
*Case*: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
*Operating System*: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit)
*Case Fan*: Noctua NF-B9 PWM 37.9 CFM 92mm Fan
*Case Fan*: Noctua NF-B9 PWM 37.9 CFM 92mm Fan
*Case Fan*: Noctua NF-A14 PWM 82.5 CFM 140mm Fan
Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-09-07 20:48 EST+1000

Once I do get the power supply I can't wait to get all of this up and running!

Cheers,
Adam


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam82*
> 
> Hey guys, I've pulled the trigger and gone ahead and purchased and received 90% of my gear as listed below.
> 
> The only outstanding component is the power supply.
> 
> I have the Silverstone SX-600G on order which is due to be picked up in 2 days but I'm starting to get cold feet after reading some of the initial reviews from people complaining about coil whine and other unpleasant noises.
> 
> I'd love to slot in a Seasonic Platiunum Fanless but I'm fairly sure it's not gonna fit so well? So my fallback plan is the Strider 550 and the PP05-E cable kit.
> 
> My three question are:
> *1*. Is the Seasonic Platinum Fanless with the GTX780 DirectCU II a likely, not going to fit scenario?
> *2*. Anyone with the Strider 550 have any feedback on the noise levels of this power supply?
> *3*. Forget them both and stick with the new SX-600G!?
> 
> *CPU*: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
> *CPU Cooler*: Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
> *Motherboard*: Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> *Memory*: Patriot Viper 3 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> *Storage*: Samsung 850 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> *Storage*: Western Digital BLACK SERIES 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> *Video Card*: Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB DirectCU II Video Card
> *Case*: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
> *Operating System*: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit)
> *Case Fan*: Noctua NF-B9 PWM 37.9 CFM 92mm Fan
> *Case Fan*: Noctua NF-B9 PWM 37.9 CFM 92mm Fan
> *Case Fan*: Noctua NF-A14 PWM 82.5 CFM 140mm Fan
> Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-09-07 20:48 EST+1000
> 
> Once I do get the power supply I can't wait to get all of this up and running!
> 
> Cheers,
> Adam


check out the silent pc review site review of it - should ease all of your fears.

i have one in my M1 and its fantastic. you dont really need SFX in this case but it cant hurt.


----------



## Adam82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> check out the silent pc review site review of it - should ease all of your fears.
> 
> i have one in my M1 and its fantastic. you dont really need SFX in this case but it cant hurt.


Thanks I had not seen that review on Silent PC. 35db max is what I wanted to hear! A slight shame the zero rpm mode seems fairly limited.
I think I will stick with it then.

Cheers,
Adam


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam82*
> 
> Thanks I had not seen that review on Silent PC. 35db max is what I wanted to hear! A slight shame the zero rpm mode seems fairly limited.
> I think I will stick with it then.
> 
> Cheers,
> Adam


ill be interested to see photos of it mounted in the Node.

a custom mounting plate with the PSU located right at the front of the ATX PSU mount would open up a lot more room than the 'centred' converter plate supplied


----------



## Instupituous

In terms of cooling I was looking at a NH-U14S. In a review I saw it looked almost like it would stop me using a discrete GPU. I have the Asrock Z97E ITX and I am wondering if anyone knows whether I could install a 750 Ti with this cooler?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Instupituous*
> 
> In terms of cooling I was looking at a NH-U14S. In a review I saw it looked almost like it would stop me using a discrete GPU. I have the Asrock Z97E ITX and I am wondering if anyone knows whether I could install a 750 Ti with this cooler?


U14S will definitely fit using an Asrock ITX board, just check and compare Asus and Asrock's recent ITX boards. You will see that the Asrock's CPU socket is placed almost at the top of the board, compared to Asus where the CPU socket is placed at the center.


----------



## roninpro

Hey!

Already ordered this legendary case and

PSU: Thermaltake EVO_Blue 650W
150mm(W) x 86mm(H) x 160mm(L)
modular
http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001930

GPU: MSI 760 260mm

So, 260mm gpu and 160mm modular psu. Failed hard, did i ?


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninpro*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Already ordered this legendary case and
> 
> PSU: Thermaltake EVO_Blue 650W
> 150mm(W) x 86mm(H) x 160mm(L)
> modular
> http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001930
> 
> GPU: MSI 760 260mm
> 
> So, 260mm gpu and 160mm modular psu. Failed hard, did i ?


Yeah that's going to be a problem. It might fit if you remove the PSU bracket though.


----------



## roninpro

btw can someone please riddle me this?
Quote:


> ATX PSUs, up to 160mm in length (To fit in combination with a *long* graphics card, PSUs with modular connectors on the back typically need to be shorter than 160 mm)
> Graphics cards, up to 310mm in length, when 2 HDD slots (1 HDD hanging bracket total) are removed (Graphics cards longer than 170 mm will conflict with PSUs longer than 160mm)
> _http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/node-series/node-304-black_


3 HDD brackets left no choice but 170mm GPU
2 HDD brackets and PSU with length <160mm goes with *long* length 310mm GPU
2 HDD brackets and whatever length PSU is perfectly fine for standard lenght 260mm GPU

Am i right?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninpro*
> 
> btw can someone please riddle me this?
> 3 HDD brackets left no choice but 170mm GPU
> 2 HDD brackets and PSU with length <160mm goes with *long* length 310mm GPU
> 2 HDD brackets and whatever length PSU is perfectly fine for standard lenght 260mm GPU
> 
> Am i right?


From Fractal Design:


ATX PSUs, up to 160mm in length (To fit in combination with a long graphics card, PSUs with modular connectors on the back typically need to be shorter than 160 mm)
Graphics cards, up to 310mm in length, when 2 HDD slots (1 HDD hanging bracket total) are removed (Graphics cards longer than 170 mm will conflict with PSUs longer than 160mm)

So, as long as the GPU is longer than 170 mm it will conflict with 160mm long PSU. Sorry, mate.


----------



## Fniz92

I'm thinking of building a new computer with this case, but i'm unsure if the EVGA NEX 650 would fit because of the handle. Anyone had one fit?


----------



## roninpro

Hypothetically, if some person is too lazy to do this lame "remove psu bracket and do harlem shake with velcro things", can it all be fixed with mini GPU?
I mean 160mm modular PSU + MSI Z97I Gaming AC + MSI GTX 760 Gaming ITX.

Btw its gaming rig for WoW - game with very low system requirements, so its still count as overclocking.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninpro*
> 
> Hypothetically, if some person is too lazy to do this lame "remove psu bracket and do harlem shake with velcro things", can it all be fixed with mini GPU?
> I mean 160mm modular PSU + MSI Z97I Gaming AC + MSI GTX 760 Gaming ITX.
> 
> Btw its gaming rig for WoW - game with very low system requirements, so its still count as overclocking.


On mobile so hard to google... if msi mini is shorter than 170mm, you should do fine. When it was released (few months ago?) I think it received quite good reviews. At least what I read about it.

EDIT: So. It's 170mm long card so according to FD, it should fit (even with all HDD cages on) WITH 160mm modular psu. But I can't guarantee it, but it should if FD says so.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> On mobile so hard to google... if msi mini is shorter than 170mm, you should do fine. When it was released (few months ago?) I think it received quite good reviews. At least what I read about it.
> 
> EDIT: So. It's 170mm long card so according to FD, it should fit (even with all HDD cages on) WITH 160mm modular psu. But I can't guarantee it, but it should if FD says so.


pretty sure mITX mobos are 175mm long so if its less than that (which im pretty sure is key to the mini gpu design) then it should fit absolutely no worries as the mobo and psu have a little space bwn them.


----------



## contay

Checked GPU dimensions, it is said to be 170mm long


----------



## lexsan

Ideas for 2nd Radiator mount (for GPU cooling with AIO).
Using these on the central beam (removed hdd cages, but hdd is placed on top of PSU).

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12506/ex-rad-208/XSPC_RSRX_120mm_Series_Radiator_Stand_-_Powder_Coated_Black.html

or

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14356/ex-rad-320/Bitspower_120mm_Radiator_Mount_Holder_BP-120RADH-BK.html

Central beam has some screws there, maybe we could use those in combination with some other piece of metal ( I'm not good with engineering ).
I don't live in the States so I can not get my hands on these, that's why I'm asking others if this could be possible.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexsan*
> 
> Ideas for 2nd Radiator mount (for GPU cooling with AIO).
> Using these on the central beam (removed hdd cages, but hdd is placed on top of PSU).
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12506/ex-rad-208/XSPC_RSRX_120mm_Series_Radiator_Stand_-_Powder_Coated_Black.html
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14356/ex-rad-320/Bitspower_120mm_Radiator_Mount_Holder_BP-120RADH-BK.html
> 
> Central beam has some screws there, maybe we could use those in combination with some other piece of metal ( I'm not good with engineering ).
> I don't live in the States so I can not get my hands on these, that's why I'm asking others if this could be possible.


Probably doable. Not at home right now so can't measure: Do you have enough height over PSU to add a 120mm in there? I'm not so sure, as I have massive problems fitting in my res and pump. To the point where I just spent almost 200$ on new crap to try and cram in instead. Already starting to give up on new res too but meh. Eventually I'll end up buying different case which I should have done from the start to save money but now i paid overprice for a 184mm i really want it to work in the Node.


----------



## bobsaget

Speaking of water cooling, does anyone know if the ek dcp4.0 pwm would fit with the x res on the right side of the case, next to the mobo?


----------



## Stoa

Hi,

this thread has been most inspiring, thanks. I think it is time for to build me a very own Node 304.

What do you think of the following configuration?

*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304
*92 mm Case Fan:* 2 x Noctua NF-B9 redux-1600 PWM
*140 mm Case Fan:* 1 x Noctua NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI
*CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1231v3
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U14S
*Video Card:* GeForce GTX 970 (Asus / Gainward / MSI)
*Memory:* 2 x Kingston 8GB HyperX Fury DDR3 1600MHz
*SSD:* Crucial MX100 128 GB
*HDD:* Western Digital 2TB Caviar Green
*PSU:* Silverstone 550W Strider Gold


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoa*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> this thread has been most inspiring, thanks. I think it is time for to build me a very own Node 304.
> 
> What do you think of the following configuration?
> 
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304
> *92 mm Case Fan:* 2 x Noctua NF-B9 redux-1600 PWM
> *140 mm Case Fan:* 1 x Noctua NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI
> *CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1231v3
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U14S
> *Video Card:* GeForce GTX 970 (Asus / Gainward / MSI)
> *Memory:* 2 x Kingston 8GB HyperX Fury DDR3 1600MHz
> *SSD:* Crucial MX100 128 GB
> *HDD:* Western Digital 2TB Caviar Green
> *PSU:* Silverstone 550W Strider Gold


Looks nice! I love your cpu choice







1231v3 has been real bang for the buck. Noctua reduxes are good choice too, they go with more reasonable price than standard Noctua packages.

Rather similiar build compared to my own, except I don't have hdd, just 2x240GB ssd raid0. I'd love to see it ready. Are you getting black or white node?


----------



## Stoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Are you getting black or white node?


White. I think it is more elegant than the rather dull black version.

Spent some time reading the GTX 970 reviews. MSI version seems to be the most suitable candidate, 26 cm long and a great cooling solution.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoa*
> 
> White. I think it is more elegant than the rather dull black version.
> 
> Spent some time reading the GTX 970 reviews. MSI version seems to be the most suitable candidate, 26 cm long and a great cooling solution.


I agree with white. White node in the "gaming room" and white R4 at "work station".

I still wait confirmed pricing and possible gigabyte model. Or 780ti price drop


----------



## solBLACK

Just ordered a GTX 980. Will have pictures of it in my Node 304 when it arrives at my doorstep!


----------



## abba77

looking forward to seeing how the 980 and 970 does in your cases. looking to get the 970 probably, but do want one thats the quietest. tempted by 980 but i know i wont get to play many games....would be a waste.


----------



## pe4nut666

what about the asus strix anyone have there 700 series cards how are they for noise once the spin up? i am looking to get one of the 900 series cards from the strix line


----------



## abba77

i was looking at the asus DCUII which folks here said was not that quiet and recommended the MSI.
however here are two things:

hardocp on strix GTX 780OC:
Fans and Noise

The ASUS STRIX fans worked just as advertised. During idle, and during the first 30 seconds of gaming, the fans were completely off. It took about 30 seconds in all of our games for the fans to turn on. The fans started rotating slowly, and ramped up as needed. In the above table you can see the fans spun at a maximum of 50% of the maximum rotation speed and that kept the GPU cool enough at 73c.

Due to the fans spinning slowly, and only as needed, there wasn't any perceptible fan noise. Keep in mind we have this card on an open test bench right next to us. Even during maximum temperature while gaming, the fans remained very quiet. When we exited the game the fans turned completely off. The fans turned on in every game we played, but we noticed as the GPU cooled down slightly in parts of the game that weren't as demanding, the rotation did slow down as well. The fans technology on the STRIX is quite intelligent and ASUS has hit the nail on the head with fan usage, using it only when needed, and only at the RPMs needed at a given time. It's a smart idea, and it is implemented well.

The ASUS STRIX is designed to be "silent," and the way ASUS has engineered the fan controller it does just that. We never once noticed the cooling solution in our environment.

a review of the strix 970 OC: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_970_STRIX_OC/

seems like a winner.


----------



## LongThumb

I'm planning on changing the cooling on my Node 304 from a H60 to a Zalman FX70. Just concerned about the size and if it will fit.

Any of you guys got this or something of similar size in your nodes?

All I need now is a passive graphics card that is around the same power as a HD7950...long shot I know.


----------



## Dortheleus

Hi gang,

I have 2 BlackIce GT Stealth 140mm with 3 beQuite 140mm Silent Wings. And I'm wondering if they will fit in a Node304.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Hi gang,
> 
> I have 2 BlackIce GT Stealth 140mm with 3 beQuite 140mm Silent Wings. And I'm wondering if they will fit in a Node304.


You mean if one of them fits? You know, node mounts 2x92(or 2x80mm) fans in front and 120/140mm fan in rear. So, yeah, ONE 140mm in exhaust will fit.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> You mean if one of them fits? You know, node mounts 2x92(or 2x80mm) fans in front and 120/140mm fan in rear. So, yeah, ONE 140mm in exhaust will fit.


Has anyone tried to fit one with a mod to the top and exhaust upwards?


----------



## Rastalicous

So far there are not any completed projects with a top intake or exhaust. You might look at this
http://www.overclock.net/t/1472982/build-log-fat-guy-in-a-little-coat-water-cooled-node-304


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Hi gang,
> 
> I have 2 BlackIce GT Stealth 140mm with 3 beQuite 140mm Silent Wings. And I'm wondering if they will fit in a Node304.


I have the 140mm BlackIce GT Strealth and I had a big problem mounting it to the back. In the end I had to mount it on the outside, drill holes for fittings to go in from inside and then do some creative metalwork to fit it on the outside too. It _*MAY*_ fit on the inside if you have clearance from mobo, but I didn't due to the Maximus Impact daughterboards. In hindsight I qould get the same 140mm as @Rammoshe since as far as I understood that fits without issues inside.

Edit: In other news I finally managed to fit my D5 pump and the reservoir top inside my node using a custom acrylic plate to mount it to the frame. I will replace the acrylic to steel though as it looks pretty unsafe. I also have the fillport facing sideways which makes for some interesting problems when filling and draining it, but hey - it's inside the frame, and I even have additional space for the Arduino-LED controller to go inside too. Exciting times!


----------



## bobsaget

Did some OC this week end on my good old 2500k. Hit a conservative 4.5ghz at 1.28v, fully stable (2h of OCCT, 16h of P95 small FFT). Very happy with the performance, won't upgrade the CPU/mobo part anytime soon, especially after reading this http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1248499

Temps are fine although I won't go any further. My CPU went up to 70°C under P95, temps remain in the mid 60s during heavy gaming. The system remains dead silent however. I'm considering changing my 670DCU2 for a 970. Waiting for a 980 (or even Titan/780) reference cooler which would help the case temps, but I'm quite hopeless on that.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> I have the 140mm BlackIce GT Strealth and I had a big problem mounting it to the back. In the end I had to mount it on the outside, drill holes for fittings to go in from inside and then do some creative metalwork to fit it on the outside too. It _*MAY*_ fit on the inside if you have clearance from mobo, but I didn't due to the Maximus Impact daughterboards. In hindsight I qould get the same 140mm as @Rammoshe since as far as I understood that fits without issues inside.
> 
> Edit: In other news I finally managed to fit my D5 pump and the reservoir top inside my node using a custom acrylic plate to mount it to the frame. I will replace the acrylic to steel though as it looks pretty unsafe. I also have the fillport facing sideways which makes for some interesting problems when filling and draining it, but hey - it's inside the frame, and I even have additional space for the Arduino-LED controller to go inside too. Exciting times!


Thanks for the info, but I think I'll just get a different case. Cheers


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Thanks for the info, but I think I'll just get a different case. Cheers


No problem. I understand that is an easier solution if you already have the rads


----------



## bobsaget

Just bought a GTX980 from Zotac. Will post pics and benchs as soon as I receive it


----------



## MeltingPoint

Hello Node 304 owners,

I wish to become part of this club but first I want to make a request.

Can someone measure the space (in mm) from the side panel to the PSU plug when it is plugged into the PSU which is mounted to the bracket?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeltingPoint*
> 
> Hello Node 304 owners,
> 
> I wish to become part of this club but first I want to make a request.
> 
> Can someone measure the space (in mm) from the side panel to the PSU plug when it is plugged into the PSU which is mounted to the bracket?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I'll do it when I get home if I remember. It's really not that much space. What are you planning to do with this knowledge of space?


----------



## MeltingPoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> I'll do it when I get home if I remember. It's really not that much space. What are you planning to do with this knowledge of space?


Thanks! Hope you dont forget.

I'm actually planning on installing a 160mm PSU in the case together with a 300mm GPU. I plan on removing the PSU bracket and shove the unit as far back into the side panel to free some space to avoid complication with the GPU. The PSU is fully modular so evey bit of space helps.


----------



## bobsaget

Since 160mm is the maximum for the PSU block itself, you only need extra space for the modular connectors. IMO with 1,5cm more, you should be able to fit both your PSU and GPU. I haven't done the measurements you're asking for but I think there is something like 2cm between the bracket and the side.


----------



## MeltingPoint

Problem is, the GPU will be a Gigabyte GTX 970 and it has a backplate which makes it a bit wider at the PCB side which in turn complicate things more. I could go with a 140mm PSU but I have my eyes set on a Seasonic fanless platinum unit.

Hope you guys could take actual measurements.


----------



## bobsaget

Will do if I have time tonight.


----------



## MeltingPoint

Did a bit of searching on this thread and found this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Welp I crammed my old full tower build into a node yesterday. I don't know why there was so much worrying over PSU size... after removing the useless PSU bracket you have room for just about any size unit you want. My 160mm modular Seasonic fit easily with ~an inch of space to spare once it was pressed all the way over to the left side. My 560 Ti TF2 is ~9.5" and has no clearance issues at all. With tighter cable management I could probably fit a 12" card in there.


Sounds like good news. Is this guys still around? I'd like to know what 160mm modular PSU he used


----------



## CaptainZombie

Has anyone tried to put a ASUS or MSI 970 in this case yet? I would think they would fit since clearance is not an issue but wanted to check.


----------



## MeltingPoint

Sooo...anyone got measurements?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeltingPoint*
> 
> Sooo...anyone got measurements?


I'll measure when I get home







Have to open case anyways as I do some cleaning. Cat hair, yepppee!


----------



## bobsaget

Came home at 3 am last night, I'm at work right now. I should have time to do it later today


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeltingPoint*
> 
> Sooo...anyone got measurements?


Okay, so. From PSU to inner wall of the case there is 30mm distance. (Pic1). From power plug there is 13mm to wall(Pic2), so removing the bracket you could move PSU 13mm away from GPU.


Pic1: From psu to wall 30mm


Pic2: From power plug to wall, 13mm.


----------



## bobsaget

Actually you could probably move the PSU slightly towards the mobo (I think there is some space between the mobo and the PSU) and maybe avoid the limitations due to the plug?


----------



## contay

but the plug will still hit the side wall of the case if it is moved more than 13mm.


----------



## bobsaget

Correct. Idk what I was thinking


----------



## abba77

would have been nice if the case power cable was shorter and the plug itself came out the other direction. thats the first thing i thought of when opening the case. couldnt think of a reason it had to be that long, or point the wrong direction. dont know if other psu could have the pins requiring a different direction.

looking at the pictures i guess the on/off button on the psu might have been an issue. taller plug or coming in the top would have been nice.


----------



## bobsaget

Yeah I don't know why they reversed the PSU plug..


----------



## MeltingPoint

Crap. Its going to be very tight. Can the power cable reach the other side if you were to flip the PSU?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeltingPoint*
> 
> Crap. Its going to be very tight. Can the power cable reach the other side if you were to flip the PSU?


Most likely not but it is worth trying. You could, however, maybe disconnect the case powercable and run psu power cable trough the hole?

Also, if you flip psu it blows warm air directly to graphics card.


----------



## solBLACK

Got my GTX 980 yesterday and put it into my case. Kinda having an issue though. The H90 fits well into the case, but not with the GTX 980. The back plate makes it a little too thick on the other side so it doesn't sit well in the PCI-E slot. Ordered a H60 from Newegg last night and will return the H90. Otherwise the GTX 980 is completely silent and it looks amazing! Will have pictures of it in the Node 304 once the H60 comes in.


----------



## MeltingPoint

Damn. I really want the Seasonic 160mm unit because its freaking fanless and its 80+ platinum! But if it doesn't fit, I'll look for a 140mm unit or go with Silverstone's SFX supply.


----------



## bobsaget

Fanless isn't recommended for such small enclosures. Better go for a PSU with silent fan. The G550 fits perfectly, 80+gold, very silent.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeltingPoint*
> 
> Damn. I really want the Seasonic 160mm unit because its freaking fanless and its 80+ platinum! But if it doesn't fit, I'll look for a 140mm unit or go with Silverstone's SFX supply.


I'd say go with Silverstone and get the short cable kit. It makes working in this case a ton easier. Their 140mm units are pretty quiet as well. I only hear the air flow from the case fans and I have my case right next to me.


----------



## MeltingPoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Fanless isn't recommended for such small enclosures. Better go for a PSU with silent fan. The G550 fits perfectly, 80+gold, very silent.


Not a real problem. Its 80+ platinum so its very efficient and I will be using a GTX 970 which is also a very efficient GPU. 300W is like the highest power draw by the system I plan to build.

And the G550? Its 160mm long and its semi-modular. How is it going to fit with a long graphics card?


----------



## bobsaget

Won't be a problem. It's 100% compatible with the case. Semi-modular cables are located at the bottom of the PSU, so that if you have a long graphics card, they go under it. Make sure the graphics card fits the case itself though


----------



## MeltingPoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Won't be a problem. It's 100% compatible with the case. Semi-modular cables are located at the bottom of the PSU, so that if you have a long graphics card, they go under it. Make sure the graphics card fits the case itself though


That's nice to know. Got any links to build with the G550 and long GPUs?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeltingPoint*
> 
> That's nice to know. Got any links to build with the G550 and long GPUs?


http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1205605/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/ If you check my most recent pics, you can see how it fits with Windforce GTX 760, which is quite long card. Cable management is barely acceptable but this is my first completely selfbuilt rig


----------



## bobsaget

See the rig in my signature. G550 + GTX 670 DCU2.

I should receive my GTX980 this week, I will post pics too.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> Got my GTX 980 yesterday and put it into my case. Kinda having an issue though. The H90 fits well into the case, but not with the GTX 980. The back plate makes it a little too thick on the other side so it doesn't sit well in the PCI-E slot. Ordered a H60 from Newegg last night and will return the H90. Otherwise the GTX 980 is completely silent and it looks amazing! Will have pictures of it in the Node 304 once the H60 comes in.


So it looks like I'm 4 days past Neweggs refund policy and they won't make an exception. Sad that I've been buying PC parts with them for over 8 years, but they could care less about a single customer. How hard would it be to allow a refund when it's just barely over the 30 day refund? Guess I'll have to try selling the H90 on craigslist or something.


----------



## Ensabrenoir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> So it looks like I'm 4 days past Neweggs refund policy and they won't make an exception. Sad that I've been buying PC parts with them for over 8 years, but they could care less about a single customer. How hard would it be to allow a refund when it's just barely over the 30 day refund? Guess I'll have to try selling the H90 on craigslist or something.


That back plate is removable from the gpu. Not sure if that'll give you enough room or not though.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensabrenoir*
> 
> That back plate is removable from the gpu. Not sure if that'll give you enough room or not though.


It is, but I'd rather keep it on. The rad would still be touching the GPU even with it off. I'll just install the H60. I was going to purchase it to begin with, but talked myself into the H90. Should have went with my gut and just got the H60 :\.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> It is, but I'd rather keep it on. The rad would still be touching the GPU even with it off. I'll just install the H60. I was going to purchase it to begin with, but talked myself into the H90. Should have went with my gut and just got the H60 :\.


any chance of drilling some more holes in your case to mount the H90? others have done this i think, moved the holes away from the PCIE slot just enough to mount both.

its disappointing because your CPU performance will suffer moving from the H90 to H60, not significantly, but a little.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> It is, but I'd rather keep it on. The rad would still be touching the GPU even with it off. I'll just install the H60. I was going to purchase it to begin with, but talked myself into the H90. Should have went with my gut and just got the H60 :\.
> 
> 
> 
> any chance of drilling some more holes in your case to mount the H90? others have done this i think, moved the holes away from the PCIE slot just enough to mount both.
> 
> its disappointing because your CPU performance will suffer moving from the H90 to H60, not significantly, but a little.
Click to expand...

I've never drilled holes into a case before. Would a normal drill/bit work? If so I could just return the h60.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> I've never drilled holes into a case before. Would a normal drill/bit work? If so I could just return the h60.


Some of the steel is a bit tough but all of it can be handled easily with a metal drill bit. And I should know. By now I have made quite a few holes in my Node. Not even sure I won't need to add more to make it all work.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> Some of the steel is a bit tough but all of it can be handled easily with a metal drill bit. And I should know. By now I have made quite a few holes in my Node. Not even sure I won't need to add more to make it all work.


agrred - a decent metal drill bit and lots of patience and about 3x measures before you drill. given how much space you have on the non-PCIE slot side of the case for the hoses it should be viable.

let us know how it goes!


----------



## contay

And one more thing: empty the case before you drill. No matter how much work it takes, it is better option than having metallic CONDUCTIVE dust in your connections and in mobo.


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> And one more thing: empty the case before you drill. No matter how much work it takes, it is better option than having metallic CONDUCTIVE dust in your connections and in mobo.


THIS!!


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zebeyo*
> 
> Some of the steel is a bit tough but all of it can be handled easily with a metal drill bit. And I should know. By now I have made quite a few holes in my Node. Not even sure I won't need to add more to make it all work.


After work I'll see if I have the necessary bit already. If not the hardware store is only a 3 min drive away!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> agrred - a decent metal drill bit and lots of patience and about 3x measures before you drill. given how much space you have on the non-PCIE slot side of the case for the hoses it should be viable.
> 
> let us know how it goes!


I was also going to use a piece of paper for a guide as well. Poke holes through where they are now. Should help making sure measurements are correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> And one more thing: empty the case before you drill. No matter how much work it takes, it is better option than having metallic CONDUCTIVE dust in your connections and in mobo.


I was planning on it! Thanks for the advice! I've seen people yelled at here and reddit for not doing this









After I do this and it's working I'll just return that H60 right back to Newegg.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> After work I'll see if I have the necessary bit already. If not the hardware store is only a 3 min drive away!
> I was also going to use a piece of paper for a guide as well. Poke holes through where they are now. Should help making sure measurements are correct.
> I was planning on it! Thanks for the advice! I've seen people yelled at here and reddit for not doing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I do this and it's working I'll just return that H60 right back to Newegg.


glad we could give you an alternative to buying new parts - id love to see pics of the result - if this works properly then it should get put in the front page for tips/tricks to get the H90/X41 to fit with backplated cards


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> glad we could give you an alternative to buying new parts - id love to see pics of the result - if this works properly then it should get put in the front page for tips/tricks to get the H90/X41 to fit with backplated cards


Finally have this finished. I got home from work and didn't realize I already had the right bit. Ran to the hardware store and purchase the wrong size even :\ . measured like 12 times and drilled two holes before I had bowling league. Was getting pressured into talking with women even though all I wanted was to come home and finish my PC. While walking to my car I found a $100 bill on the ground and ended up back at the bar for another hour or so







. Got home and finished up the job. It really wasn't that hard. Card is sitting much nicer in the case now and couldn't be happier (I'm sure being a little drunk is helping







).I'll be returning that H60 when it arrives at my door. Wish I would have done this first before freaking out and spending another $60. Thanks again for the advice and help!


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> Finally have this finished. I got home from work and didn't realize I already had the right bit. Ran to the hardware store and purchase the wrong size even :\ . measured like 12 times and drilled two holes before I had bowling league. Was getting pressured into talking with women even though all I wanted was to come home and finish my PC. While walking to my car I found a $100 bill on the ground and ended up back at the bar for another hour or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Got home and finished up the job. It really wasn't that hard. Card is sitting much nicer in the case now and couldn't be happier (I'm sure being a little drunk is helping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).I'll be returning that H60 when it arrives at my door. Wish I would have done this first before freaking out and spending another $60. Thanks again for the advice and help!


stoked mate! easy fixes - looks fantastic


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> stoked mate! easy fixes - looks fantastic


Looks good!

Call me lazy for not googling, but what advantages does that kind of cooling (reference?) provide in Node? Or in overall?


----------



## pe4nut666

Blows the heat. Right out the back. So it doesn't heat the case up as much


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> Blows the heat. Right out the back. So it doesn't heat the case up as much


Ah, I see it now. Silly me. In larger cases it seems to be less ideal. But in itx cases it seems potential cooling option.


----------



## bobsaget

Finally received my 980









Benchmarks incoming


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> Blows the heat. Right out the back. So it doesn't heat the case up as much


^This

Plus I figured if I ever wanted to get crazy and try putting a custom water loop in the reference cards are way easier to get water blocks for.


----------



## bobsaget

A few pics with the GTX 980


----------



## abba77

whats the asus card?


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> A few pics with the GTX 980


My GTX 980 replaced an old GTX 560Ti. My case is way cooler and much quieter now. It's awesome!


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> whats the asus card?


gtx 670 dcu2


----------



## paulkemp

What do you guys use for temp measurements? i|m only been using AI Suite so far.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> What do you guys use for temp measurements? i|m only been using AI Suite so far.


coretemp, gpu-z are my weapons of choice


----------



## contay

I use just speccy (lol!) for general temps. For gpu MSI afterburner. Afterburner actually gets cpu temp and other useful data too. But I am not into OC sp they do fine for me


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> I use just speccy (lol!) for general temps. For gpu MSI afterburner. Afterburner actually gets cpu temp and other useful data too. But I am not into OC sp they do fine for me


true!

i only just looked into afterburner as a monitoring tool and its pretty good. does seem to lack gpu vrm temps though which is slightly irritating.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> true!
> 
> i only just looked into afterburner as a monitoring tool and its pretty good. does seem to lack gpu vrm temps though which is slightly irritating.


Does it? Haven't been that much into it. I have on tool bar showing gpu temp, gpu usage, gpu fan usage and system ram usage speccy shows average cpu core temp


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> I use just speccy (lol!) for general temps. For gpu MSI afterburner. Afterburner actually gets cpu temp and other useful data too. But I am not into OC sp they do fine for me


I use HWInfo64. But last I knew Afterburner didn't tell cpu temps. I just opened it up and saw, thank you sir for this information! Going to uninstall HW and just use Afterburner. Tells me everything I need to know.









Although, HWInfo does tell you tons of useful information. I highly suggest it for those of you looking for a program.


----------



## paulkemp

Give me everything! I've downloaded all of your suggestions. Thanks!

Fellow Node 304 owners; has anybody looked into the GTX 970s? I'm lucky enough that I can return my GTX 780, and get a 970 instead for - more or less - no money in between. But noise levels and temps are important in a small case like the Node 304. Performance is important as well, but these cards come very close to eachother. So, noise and temps in Node 304 is the most important variable.

Been looking into the ASUS GeForce STRIX GTX 970. Looks promising if the "0 db" fan setup works well with the Node 304. Also, Strix means Owl. How cool is that? Just look at that owl.


I've also seen the MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4GB. It does also perform well, and the "Twin Frozr V" cooling is well proven.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I use HWInfo64. But last I knew Afterburner didn't tell cpu temps. I just opened it up and saw, thank you sir for this information! Going to uninstall HW and just use Afterburner. Tells me everything I need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, HWInfo does tell you tons of useful information. I highly suggest it for those of you looking for a program.


Problem (not really) with Afterburner is there are *two* CPU 1 to 8 on their monitoring list. Dunno which are the threads and cores xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> Give me everything! I've downloaded all of your suggestions. Thanks!
> 
> Fellow Node 304 owners; has anybody looked into the GTX 970s? I'm lucky enough that I can return my GTX 780, and get a 970 instead for - more or less - no money in between. But noise levels and temps are important in a small case like the Node 304. Performance is important as well, but these cards come very close to eachother. So, noise and temps in Node 304 is the most important variable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking into the ASUS GeForce STRIX GTX 970. Looks promising if the "0 db" fan setup works well with the Node 304. Also, Strix means Owl. How cool is that? Just look at that owl.
> 
> 
> I've also seen the MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4GB. It does also perform well, and the "Twin Frozr V" cooling is well proven.


Assuming it will fit inside your case, since it depends on the power supply you are using (did not backread, sorry!), I would go with the ASUS if you're into silence.

While I don't own a Strix, but I had owned a 780 DCU2OC (one of its fans uses Strix's fans) and a 7970 Lightning (Twin Frozr IV) and I am barely hearing the noise of the DCU2OC over the TF4 cooler at full load, whether it is stressing or gaming.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Problem (not really) with Afterburner is there are *two* CPU 1 to 8 on their monitoring list. Dunno which are the threads and cores xD


That is true. I'm not extremely interested in knowing where temps are at all times, I just need to make sure the max temps don't look outrageous.

Although, it's been more than a year since my delid with no maintenance, besides dusting, and the temps are still similar to what they were then.


----------



## contay

Just a thought: Has anyone been thinking about this monster? It would be little powerhouse inside node. Ofc it needs waterloop but still...


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Just a thought: Has anyone been thinking about this monster? It would be little powerhouse inside node. Ofc it needs waterloop but still...


In the future I may try and do a custom loop with my GTX 980. You can have a rear 140mm rad and a front whatever 2x92mm is. I believe there are pictures in this thread of someone doing that. Both rad should be able to cool well enough. Probably couldn't overclock to much, but a little would be fine on a setup like that I'd think.


----------



## contay

Yep. Custom made 182 rad would be expensive as one hot very hot place, but everyone has their hobbies.It is actually buildable and I've been thinking about one. Not for myself, but it is just something I could design.

Of course, when you go custom looping, cpu will go at the same. so no heatsinks inside. Just rads.

EDIT: and why make something you can easily buy. Like this!


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Yep. Custom made 182 rad would be expensive as one hot very hot place, but everyone has their hobbies.It is actually buildable and I've been thinking about one. Not for myself, but it is just something I could design.
> 
> Of course, when you go custom looping, cpu will go at the same. so no heatsinks inside. Just rads.
> 
> EDIT: and why make something you can easily buy. Like this!


I was just about to link the same rad lol. Only problem with that is idk where I'd put my 3TB HDD. I could always put the SSD in front part of the case, but not sure where that HDD would go.


----------



## contay

Well, life is full of nasty choises. I mean, I would be IronBatman, but no can do....


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> So it looks like I'm 4 days past Neweggs refund policy and they won't make an exception. Sad that I've been buying PC parts with them for over 8 years, but they could care less about a single customer. How hard would it be to allow a refund when it's just barely over the 30 day refund? Guess I'll have to try selling the H90 on craigslist or something.


After drilling a few holes in the case my H90 fits perfectly. Contacted Newegg for a refund on the H60 and because I never even touched the box they emailed me a pre-paid return label and waived the restocking fee. Still wish I would have just came here first to get the idea of modding the case a bit.


----------



## curnching

Hello, everybody.
I have recieved my white Node 304 and new PSU Be quite! L8 300W, but not sure about graphic card yet. First post says:
Quote:


> Graphics cards longer than 170 mm will conflict with PSUs longer than 160mm


My PSU is *150mm* so may I assume that any 2-slots graphic card will fit fine with no conflicts? For now I'm looking at Gigabyte PCI-Ex GeForce GTX 750Ti(GV-N75TWF2OC-2GI)(*202mm*) or Gainward PCI-Ex GeForce GTX 750 Ti Golden Sample((4260183363071))(*215mm*). Any happy owners?


----------



## contay

Straight forward yes. It is non-modular so no conflict with gpu back side. But can you make it with so small wattage?


----------



## curnching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Straight forward yes. It is non-modular so no conflict with gpu back side. But can you make it with so small wattage?


Ok, thank you. Well, maybe nearer to it's limits but it should. NVIDIA has updated specs for 750 chipsets and now 300W is minimum requirment for PSU, so it should work as long as PSU can provide 18amps on the 12V rail. Or at least I hope so


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> I was just about to link the same rad lol. Only problem with that is idk where I'd put my 3TB HDD. I could always put the SSD in front part of the case, but not sure where that HDD would go.


HDD would probably go to an external enclosure/dock, not sure if you are digging enclosures/docks though. Thats what I do since there is no space for HDD inside my core 1000...


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curnching*
> 
> Ok, thank you. Well, maybe nearer to it's limits but it should. NVIDIA has updated specs for 750 chipsets and now 300W is minimum requirment for PSU, so it should work as long as PSU can provide 18amps on the 12V rail. Or at least I hope so


We are looking forward for your build : )

One thing about psu for future. 160mm non-modular atx will fit. 150 mm or 140 mm is recommended if it is modular. Two PSUs on front page are solid choises, I got Seasonic G550 and I am very happy about it. It is 150mm long and has modular connectors on lower edge so they can be routed "under" the GPU.

Non-modular PSUs can be 160mm long as they have all cables in cases front so not likely to collide with gpu: I first powered my system with non-modular 160 mm long PSU and I have Gigabyte Windforce GTX760, which is quite long card. They fit together well but there was just way too much cable there.

Hope this helps some more.


----------



## bobsaget

I wouldn't recommend using a non modular PSU in the node 304 though. It's already a bit time consuming to properly manage the cables of a modular one.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend using a non modular PSU in the node 304 though. It's already a bit time consuming to properly manage the cables of a modular one.


Neither would I, I just meant non-modular 160 mm fits as I tried with it first before I switched to G550. And it was just because of the hellish cable mess why I switched to G550.


----------



## curnching

Yeah, I was installing motherboard today and I already hate these cables (even without gc and proc cooler), so I'm going to switch to G550 or similar modular PSU in future. Thank you, guys.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curnching*
> 
> Yeah, I was installing motherboard today and I already hate these cables (even without gc and proc cooler), so I'm going to switch to G550 or similar modular PSU in future. Thank you, guys.


G550 is higly recommended by me! I am amateur at cable routing at it was simple enough even for me with few zipties.


----------



## bobsaget

Indeed it's easy enough if you put some time in it. However the optimal routing depends on your components. Current itx mobos may differ in the 24 or 6 pin location for instance. Even changing your GPU can impact your previous routing: the 24 pin could go under my gtx670 dcu2 while it can't with my gtx 980, so it took me some time to figure out the best way to route it again.


----------



## twebbas

Hi all.
Today I have the following "rigg":

i7 4770K (stock cooler)
Gigabyte Z87N Wifi
Crucial BallistixSport XT 16GB 1866MHz
Cooler Master Elite 130
Antec Earthwatts 430W
Running integrated HD4600

For a few weeks I borrowed my friends iXXX. (bootcamped it of course to install windows) He borrowed my PC.
Now I´ve got my PC back and I just can't understand the noise it's making. It's horrible.
Bought my PC in april, been using PCs for over 25 years and the noise has never been a problem before.
Anyways. So after getting my PC back I feel I need to take care of the noise.
First off. I'm thinking about getting a White Node 304 because it looks great.

As reference. For a year ago I had the Silverstone Sg08 600W case with the 180mm fan in the top. With the fan on low it was (in my ears at the time) almost silent. So hopefully I can pick parts that makes the build equal or more silent than that.

Just ordered:
Node 304 White
Noctua NH-U9B SE2
Will I bump into any memory clearance problems with my mobo and this cooler? I have full height memory modules.


----------



## curnching

In NH-U9B you can always move fan a little up if you will bump into problems with memory height. But I'm not sure if the Node's height will let you do this.


----------



## bobsaget

The nh u9b is rather small and the node can easily accommodate a 170mm tall cooler, so you should be fine


----------



## abba77

fyi newegg.com has the MSI GTX 980 GAMING 4G in stock. i am so tempted, but going to wait for 970.


----------



## bobsaget

If I were you I would wait. I only bought the GTX980 because of the reference blower design. Otherwise I would have gone for the GTX970.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> We are looking forward for your build : )
> 
> One thing about psu for future. 160mm non-modular atx will fit. 150 mm or 140 mm is recommended if it is modular. Two PSUs on front page are solid choises, I got Seasonic G550 and I am very happy about it. It is 150mm long and has modular connectors on lower edge so they can be routed "under" the GPU.
> 
> Non-modular PSUs can be 160mm long as they have all cables in cases front so not likely to collide with gpu: I first powered my system with non-modular 160 mm long PSU and I have Gigabyte Windforce GTX760, which is quite long card. They fit together well but there was just way too much cable there.
> 
> Hope this helps some more.


Will a Silverstone 140mm fully modular fit ok in this case? I have the MSI Gaming 970 and trying to figure what would be the best case for it due to its height. I have a SG08 which is too cramped especially for this card and an AIO and I have a 250d sitting here but that thing is way too big imo for HTPC use.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Will a Silverstone 140mm fully modular fit ok in this case? I have the MSI Gaming 970 and trying to figure what would be the best case for it due to its height. I have a SG08 which is too cramped especially for this card and an AIO and I have a 250d sitting here but that thing is way too big imo for HTPC use.


Yes, I use the Silverstone 550 watt fully modular with the short cable set and it works great for cable management.

http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Flexible-Modular-PP05-E/dp/B00H7Y3I4M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412171862&sr=8-1&keywords=Silverstone+cable+set


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Yes, I use the Silverstone 550 watt fully modular with the short cable set and it works great for cable management.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Flexible-Modular-PP05-E/dp/B00H7Y3I4M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412171862&sr=8-1&keywords=Silverstone+cable+set


Same thing I'm using. Would recommend!


----------



## contay

Just a bit of off topic. Would 780 ti NON OVERCLOCKED be worth 440€? SPecial offer on my local store :3 it's gigabytes windforce 3x. It temps me to put it in node.


----------



## bobsaget

Depends if you plan overclocking it. If so you can reach gtx980 perf for a lower price. Otherwise it does not seem to be worth it IMO. Personnaly I would go for a gtx970. Lower price than your offer, lower power consumption, lower noise and heat, performs very well (although not as good as a 780ti but not far)


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Yes, I use the Silverstone 550 watt fully modular with the short cable set and it works great for cable management.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Flexible-Modular-PP05-E/dp/B00H7Y3I4M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412171862&sr=8-1&keywords=Silverstone+cable+set


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> Same thing I'm using. Would recommend!


Is this a fairly quiet PSU? It would run about $144 for the PSU + the flat cable kit PP05-e. So crazy how expensive it is to get in the smaller form factors.


----------



## bobsaget

I think the g550 from seasonic is a quieter PSU. There isn't short cables kit though, but cable management is not that hard.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Is this a fairly quiet PSU? It would run about $144 for the PSU + the flat cable kit PP05-e. So crazy how expensive it is to get in the smaller form factors.


My Node sits 3 or 4 feet from me on my desk. While wearing headphones I don't really hear my case at all. With them off I hear air flow, but I couldn't tell you if it's case fans, GPU, or PSU.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> My Node sits 3 or 4 feet from me on my desk. While wearing headphones I don't really hear my case at all. With them off I hear air flow, but I couldn't tell you if it's case fans, GPU, or PSU.


That is not bad at all then. Wish more places sold short cable kits for their PSU's.

Debating between the g550, Silverstone 550, or maybe going back to a Silverstone SFX 450 or 600W PSU.


----------



## MeanGreeny

Just as a reminder - Be Quiet! sell a short SFX 400W PSU with cables the same length as the ones in the Silverstone short cable kit.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I just ordered the Silverstone 550W with the PP05-e set. Going to swing by Microcenter on the way home to get the Node 304, so should be rebuilding everything in here tomorrow. Just now need to send the 250D back and PSU. I had ordered the 250D but the thing is just way too big for my entertainment stand, it looks gaudy.


----------



## abba77

auto-notification for stock didnt work. happen to check and just ordered the msi 970 off the egg.


----------



## Spud387

Quick question for people here.

Has anyone here installed a graphics card like the following 750Ti and has all 6 HDD cages in use at the same time?

I want to know if they'll conflict. This card is only 6.7in/170.18mm in length.

My Node304 will be a server, but I will also have a Win8 partition that I'll switch to for gaming when I take this to LANs rather than lug my full tower case around.


----------



## Chevron1

Hi all,

I've almost read the entire thread, but couldn't find anything about the use of a Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH cooler: http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/cpu-cooler/mugen-4-pcgh.html

I wanted to use a Coolermaster Nepton 140XL AIO but I read here that it will not fit in the Node 304, so I decided to switch back to air cooling (since alternatives like the Corsair H90 are quite noisy and silence is very important to me). I am concerned about the size of the Mugen conflicting with the outtake fan (which I obviously want to use). The Noctua U12S is a good alternative since it has 1 fan less (and is therefore about 1 inch smaller), but it costs more (and I don't like the looks of the Noctua fan).

My other components:
ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
Kingston HyperX Fury Blue 16GB DDR3-1866 CL10 kit
Crucial MX100 512GB
Intel Core i5 4690K
MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4GB
Seasonic S12G 550W
Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB

When I finish my build I will post some pictures!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Please add me to the club. I moved everything over and did go with the Silverstone 550W + PP05e cable set, which worked like a charm. Now I need to work on a little more cable mgmt and ordering a set of 92mm Noctua's to replace those crappy FD fans.

Any suggestions for a fan controller that I can mount inside the case?

The 550W Silverstone seems to have a little whine to it which can be an annoyance.


----------



## contay

L
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Please add me to the club. I moved everything over and did go with the Silverstone 550W + PP05e cable set, which worked like a charm. Now I need to work on a little more cable mgmt and ordering a set of 92mm Noctua's to replace those crappy FD fans.
> 
> Any suggestions for a fan controller that I can mount inside the case?
> 
> The 550W Silverstone seems to have a little whine to it which can be an annoyance.


Looks nice! I used Phanteks 140 something for rear ann noctuas B9 non pwm in front, all hooked in nodes own fan controller. Works well for me.


----------



## mcmjau

Hi, i'm mcmjau and i came from France.

Long time lurker, i changed every part of my PC to fit in a Node 304 wich is for me THE best ITX case, you can add me !










Unfortunately i have to send back my GTX 970 cause i got too much Coil Whine, even when the case is closed, i'm gonna get an Asus Strix for replacement.

Next step is drilling the top of the case to fit some black mesh, like on the side of the GPU, to avoid too much heat inside of the case.


----------



## bobsaget

Beautiful build


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcmjau*
> 
> Hi, i'm mcmjau and i came from France.
> 
> Long time lurker, i changed every part of my PC to fit in a Node 304 wich is for me THE best ITX case, you can add me !
> 
> Unfortunately i have to send back my GTX 970 cause i got too much Coil Whine, even when the case is closed, i'm gonna get an Asus Strix for replacement.
> 
> Next step is drilling the top of the case to fit some black mesh, like on the side of the GPU, to avoid too much heat inside of the case.


Hod did you secure SSDs on front?


----------



## mcmjau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Beautiful build


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Hod did you secure SSDs on front?


Velcro tape









Very well secured


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcmjau*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Velcro tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very well secured


Hmm should buy some.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcmjau*


You are both added to the club, welcome!

I am so jealous of those 970's ...


----------



## bobsaget

I've read that the coil whine on those MSI gtx970 is pretty bad


----------



## Spud387

Those of you with the 970 experiencing coil whine, where are you noticing the coil whine? Is it when the computer is at rest or when it is at load in a game?

(Just installed my ASUS Strix 970 yesterday)


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> L
> Looks nice! I used Phanteks 140 something for rear ann noctuas B9 non pwm in front, all hooked in nodes own fan controller. Works well for me.


Thanks! I want to replace those 92mm fans soon, they seem to be rather loud.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> You are both added to the club, welcome!
> 
> I am so jealous of those 970's ...


Thanks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I've read that the coil whine on those MSI gtx970 is pretty bad


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spud387*
> 
> Those of you with the 970 experiencing coil whine, where are you noticing the coil whine? Is it when the computer is at rest or when it is at load in a game?
> 
> (Just installed my ASUS Strix 970 yesterday)


I haven't pushed my 970 to the limit yet, been quite busy with a kitchen remodel. The few games I have tried with it and even at idle, I haven't noticed any coil whine yet. I think my Silverstone 550W might have some coil whine though.


----------



## mcmjau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spud387*
> 
> Those of you with the 970 experiencing coil whine, where are you noticing the coil whine? Is it when the computer is at rest or when it is at load in a game?
> 
> (Just installed my ASUS Strix 970 yesterday)


In every 3D application/game i've got Coil Whine from 1 to 1000 fps on my MSI but nothing on iddle, i just sent her back to the shop , i'm gonna spend a week with the Intel Graphics again.

Have a look on youtube "MSI GTX970 Coil Whine"


----------



## abba77

i am still waiting on my msi 970 gaming. while worrying about having coil whine, looked it up and read even a strix user had it. albeit, it may be more common on msi.
few things i read:

1. newer msi batches may have less chance of having this
2. msi forums talking about sticker on fan being removed to help, and newer batches not having the sticker
3. youtube saying coil whine is common in newer gpus. trick is to limit FPS to 60, 75 or 120 depending on display and preventing it from processing fps into the 100s or 1000.
4. whine caused by resonance frrequencies, so overclocking and overvolting a little, or under, may help.

all research on my part and no actual experience as i dont have the card yet.


----------



## bobsaget

Completely agree with your points 3/4


----------



## Spud387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcmjau*
> 
> In every 3D application/game i've got Coil Whine from 1 to 1000 fps on my MSI but nothing on iddle, i just sent her back to the shop , i'm gonna spend a week with the Intel Graphics again.
> 
> Have a look on youtube "MSI GTX970 Coil Whine"


I have slight coil whine when the card is at rest, but it gets really bad when running heaven benchmark. Returning my card as well. Will likely have to wait a few weeks for more stock


----------



## joeh4384

I think all my cards have had coil whine on the heaven or valley credits. I did buy one that had it during normal use/gaming and ended up returning it.


----------



## bobsaget

Yeah idk whats up with the unigine benchmarks credits, I experienced noticeable coil whine there on almost all the cards I've had


----------



## Spud387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Yeah idk whats up with the unigine benchmarks credits, I experienced noticeable coil whine there on almost all the cards I've had


Ya its weird, the credits are when both my cards are at their worst. It must be doing something out of the ordinary. Either way, the whine on the ASUS is pretty bad compared to my 680 so its going back and I will try another ASUS.


----------



## abba77

my first decent gaming gpu since voodoo 2 sli. i have had ati all in wonders or xps/alienware mobile amd gpus for the last 12+ years.

making me nervous. lol.

maybe get some good headphones for me to game and earplugs for the family and live with it.


----------



## MrSharkington

Anyone know if the Gigabyte G1 970 will fit in the node? I've got a 660 in there currently and considering an upgrade.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Anyone know if the Gigabyte G1 970 will fit in the node? I've got a 660 in there currently and considering an upgrade.


theres no reason it shouldnt fit - people have managed 7990's in the Node im pretty sure, and they are far longer than the G1. just to double check youd best compare what people have fitted in before (check the pictures) and check that cards measurements against the G1


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Anyone know if the Gigabyte G1 970 will fit in the node? I've got a 660 in there currently and considering an upgrade.


Yes depending on your PSU and where the cables come out. I'm using the seasonic g series and my g1 just barely fits. It extends all the way to the 24pin/CPU/pcie cable that's hardwired.





Crappy phone pictures but should get the point across.


----------



## Eric80

Hi,
using this case for over 6 months now, I need to recycle my current PSU (Antec EarthWatt 500) into another case, so I am looking for a new, affordable and silent PSU for this Fractal case.
I have a few questions:

a) most modern PSU have their fan on the bottom instead of the back: I wonder how warm it might get in this case since it's the bottom of the case. Do you think it might become an issue?

b) modular psu have the advantage of having potentially less cables around, but the connector need more space. So if I understand properly, it is either 160mm NON-modular or 140mm modular PSU, right? Not so easy to find. At the end of the day, do you recommend modular or non-modular PSU for this case?

c) I don't play so don't have a pci express graphic card currently. I might get one in the future for OpenCL. But anyway, nothing too powerful, would prefer a passive or silent one.
So I actually don't need more than 400W PSU or 2 12V rails. For instance, the 'be quiet! Straight Power E9 or E10' series looks pretty silent. The 400W is non-modular. A good choice for this PSU?

d) I see most reviewed PSU online are over 500W with 3-4 rails. Do you think the ranking about silent apply also for lower power PSU?
(e.g. http://www.computerbase.de/2014-09/be-quiet-straight-power-10-500-watt-im-test/6/ )

Config: Asrock Z87E-ITX, Core i5 4670k, 2x4GB DDR3, SSD Crucial M4 128 GB and 2 HDD 'Green'.


----------



## Eric80

e) it is anyway possible to put a graphic card on a 17cm miniITX mainboard when the PSU is 16cm long? Or do we have to get a shorter PSU to put a graphic card inside?
(getting a 17cm graphic card is not very an alternative, almost? non existent?

I was considering the "be quiet! Straight Power E10" 400W non modular for silence (~60€), but it is 160 mm long, so might not be possible to add any graphic card.
Thus, I am thinking about the Corsair CS450M, semi modular and pretty quiet for ~53€ and only 140 mm.
http://www.computerbase.de/2014-06/corsair-cs450m-450-watt-netzteil-test/7/ -> not as good as the BeQuiet Straight power, but ok. Sleeve fan though...

So this corsair CS450m, best psu for the Node 304 ?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric80*
> 
> e) it is anyway possible to put a graphic card on a 17cm miniITX mainboard when the PSU is 16cm long? Or do we have to get a shorter PSU to put a graphic card inside?
> (getting a 17cm graphic card is not very an alternative, almost? non existent?
> 
> I was considering the "be quiet! Straight Power E10" 400W non modular for silence (~60€), but it is 160 mm long, so might not be possible to add any graphic card.
> Thus, I am thinking about the Corsair CS450M, semi modular and pretty quiet for ~53€ and only 140 mm.
> http://www.computerbase.de/2014-06/corsair-cs450m-450-watt-netzteil-test/7/ -> not as good as the BeQuiet Straight power, but ok. Sleeve fan though...
> 
> So this corsair CS450m, best psu for the Node 304 ?


160mm non modular PSU should fit, but I can not advice for that. Cable mess could be problem.


----------



## Eric80

thanks!
I just realized that the post above with a Seasonic G confirming that: 160mm PSU with long graphic card: not bad, it just fit.
So basically I can choose either BeQuiet for better quality or the Corsair for better cable management...


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric80*
> 
> thanks!
> I just realized that the post above with a Seasonic G confirming that: 160mm PSU with long graphic card: not bad, it just fit.
> So basically I can choose either BeQuiet for better quality or the Corsair for better cable management...


Or something else recommenced here before. PSU and how it fits is very common topic in this thread


----------



## Eric80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Two PSUs on front page are solid choises, I got Seasonic G550 and I am very happy about it. It is 150mm long and has modular connectors on lower edge so they can be routed "under" the GPU.


http://www.seasonicusa.com/G-series-450-550-650.htm
According the the spec, it's *160 mm long* (150 mm is the standard width)

I wonder if the "recommended PSU" on the first page could need a refresh.
On one hand, the recommended Silverstone and Seasonic are surely of great quality, rock solid and tested on long term by many users.
On the other hand, since this thread started 2y ago, many newer PSU have been tested, and some much quieter than both recommended, at least according to these German reviews:
http://www.computerbase.de/2013-01/test-sea-sonic-g-series-g-550/9/
http://www.computerbase.de/2014-03/silverstone-strider-gold-series-550w-test/5/
http://www.computerbase.de/2014-09/be-quiet-straight-power-10-500-watt-im-test/6/
Their scenario 1-4 are kind of normal use, where the G550 shines, but their scenario 5-6 with heavy charge show quite loud results for both G550 and Silverstone.
(the scenario 6 is very extreme though, with a dual GPU graphic card)
Their quieter PSU there is the "Enermax Platimax 500 Watt", pretty expensive though.

I just wanted to share my research of the day..

Question about air flow in this case: nobody worry about the PSU fan on the bottom? How can the air get out?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric80*
> 
> http://www.seasonicusa.com/G-series-450-550-650.htm
> According the the spec, it's *160 mm long* (150 mm is the standard width)


Oooops! Sorry about that. Mean't 160mm. But I am still happy with it in my Node.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric80*
> 
> Question about air flow in this case: nobody worry about the PSU fan on the bottom? How can the air get out?


About this... If (and when I say if I mean WHEN) you mount your PSU fan facing down, it sucks air from below the case and blows it out from PSUs back. In Node, PSU is "sideways". And why does Node have small grill on other side? Because it acts as exhaust for PSU : )

Don't tell me I failed again -_-


----------



## Eric80

My mistake, I misunderstood the air flow in PSU. As this pict and the article below show, the air get indeed from the fan INTO the PSU.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/cooling-airflow-heatsink,3053-4.html


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric80*
> 
> e) it is anyway possible to put a graphic card on a 17cm miniITX mainboard when the PSU is 16cm long? Or do we have to get a shorter PSU to put a graphic card inside?
> (getting a 17cm graphic card is not very an alternative, almost? non existent?
> 
> I was considering the "be quiet! Straight Power E10" 400W non modular for silence (~60€), but it is 160 mm long, so might not be possible to add any graphic card.
> Thus, I am thinking about the Corsair CS450M, semi modular and pretty quiet for ~53€ and only 140 mm.
> http://www.computerbase.de/2014-06/corsair-cs450m-450-watt-netzteil-test/7/ -> not as good as the BeQuiet Straight power, but ok. Sleeve fan though...
> 
> So this corsair CS450m, best psu for the Node 304 ?


you can have plenty of mitx GPU's depending on power needed/money spent.

EVGA do a short PCB GTX 750TI, ASUS have the mitx GTX 760 and Sapphire have the R9 285 ITX. plenty of options for shorter pcb cards if thats the route you take. even the reference 970's have pretty short pcb's, which may not interfere with longer modular PSU's if the plugs are to the front end side.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric80*
> 
> http://www.seasonicusa.com/G-series-450-550-650.htm
> According the the spec, it's *160 mm long* (150 mm is the standard width)
> 
> I wonder if the "recommended PSU" on the first page could need a refresh.
> On one hand, the recommended Silverstone and Seasonic are surely of great quality, rock solid and tested on long term by many users.
> On the other hand, since this thread started 2y ago, many newer PSU have been tested, and some much quieter than both recommended, at least according to these German reviews:
> http://www.computerbase.de/2013-01/test-sea-sonic-g-series-g-550/9/
> http://www.computerbase.de/2014-03/silverstone-strider-gold-series-550w-test/5/
> http://www.computerbase.de/2014-09/be-quiet-straight-power-10-500-watt-im-test/6/
> Their scenario 1-4 are kind of normal use, where the G550 shines, but their scenario 5-6 with heavy charge show quite loud results for both G550 and Silverstone.
> (the scenario 6 is very extreme though, with a dual GPU graphic card)
> Their quieter PSU there is the "Enermax Platimax 500 Watt", pretty expensive though.
> 
> I just wanted to share my research of the day..
> 
> Question about air flow in this case: nobody worry about the PSU fan on the bottom? How can the air get out?


The Enermax Platimax 500 might be a great psu, but considering its size and modular cables location, it probably won't fit with a long GPU, unless you remove the PSU bracket.

The Silverstone and Seasonic recommended in OP are not the best PSUs out there, but they are among the very few ATX ones that can accomodate long GPUs in the Node 304.

The Seasonic is pretty quiet, and the crossfire/sli setup is very unlikely to happen in an itx pc









Nevertheless the CoolerMaster V550S could be added to the recommendation list.


----------



## joeh4384

I am surprised MSI or Asus doesn't have an ITX version of the 970 out. I think it is an ideal card to make a short version of.


----------



## bobsaget

IMO they will probably release a sff version of the gtx 970. If I remember correctly, the 760 itx GPUs were released a few weeks/months after the commercialization of the standard models.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> The Enermax Platimax 500 might be a great psu, but considering its size and modular cables location, it probably won't fit with a long GPU, unless you remove the PSU bracket.
> 
> The Silverstone and Seasonic recommended in OP are not the best PSUs out there, but they are among the very few ATX ones that can accomodate long GPUs in the Node 304.
> 
> The Seasonic is pretty quiet, and the crossfire/sli setup is very unlikely to happen in an itx pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless the CoolerMaster V550S could be added to the recommendation list.


I've had the Silverstone 550W since last Friday and right now that is the loudest component in my PC. The noise from it can get rather annoying that it makes me want to dropkick it and send it back to Amazon considering I paid $144 for that plus the PP05-e cables.


----------



## bobsaget

I've heard the Silverstone was loud, that's why I went with the G550. It's silent, can't hear it over my GTX670DCU2 / GTX 980 and Thermalright True Spirit 140 w/undervolted fan. You might experience some coil whine though.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I've heard the Silverstone was loud, that's why I went with the G550. It's silent, can't hear it over my GTX670DCU2 / GTX 980 and Thermalright True Spirit 140 w/undervolted fan. You might experience some coil whine though.


How bad is the coil whine with the Seasonic and is it something you experience right off the bat or is it under load?


----------



## bobsaget

It's hard to say since I could also hear some coil whine coming from my GTX670. Same thing with my current GTX980. That's why I'm not 100% sure that the PSU itself produces coil whine. I would say an almost imperceptible coil whine (not the fan bearing, i changed it). Anyway I have to stick my ear next to it to hear it, it's not really a problem in a standard scenario.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> It's hard to say since I could also hear some coil whine coming from my GTX670. Same thing with my current GTX980. That's why I'm not 100% sure that the PSU itself produces coil whine. I would say an almost imperceptible coil whine (not the fan bearing, i changed it). Anyway I have to stick my ear next to it to hear it, it's not really a problem in a standard scenario.


I'll try to do a bit more testing later today to see if it is anything else besides the PSU first before I start to switch that out. I know its not my 970 since the fans aren't even spinning. I'll have to check my AF120 on the H60 that could be a culprit. I just need to bite the bullet and get those Noctua's I have been wanting to quiet down my system.

I am liking this case a lot, it fits right in with the entertainment stand/setup and is the perfect size.


----------



## bobsaget

What do you mean "I know its not my 970 since the fans aren't even spinning"?

There could be coil whine regardless of the fan turned on or off.

Yeah I like this case too


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> How bad is the coil whine with the Seasonic and is it something you experience right off the bat or is it under load?


For the record I have 3 seasonic G series psu's (my rig, sons rig, media server all in node 304s) and none of them have coil wine. Its entirely luck of the draw whether you get it or not.


----------



## Dyaems

I also had two of G550 and a G650 and all of them never had coil whine. I bought the G550s from two different stores, and the G650 was bought overseas. One of the G550s died though, too much OC for 7970 lightning and 2500K maybe?







It got replaced anyways so its all good.

You may also want to use integrated graphics to completely remove the graphics card as the "suspect" for coil whine, even if the fans are not spinning. I also read somewhere that 970 cards are producing coil whine, whatever the brand is.


----------



## bobsaget

I'm really picky when it comes to noie my computer makes, and I think the g550 is quiet despite the light coil whine (seems like I'm the only one to have this issue so far, so it may only come from the GPU). Dyaems and nagle seem to agree regarding the low noise. So go for the g550 if you're looking for a silent PSU.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> What do you mean "I know its not my 970 since the fans aren't even spinning"?
> 
> There could be coil whine regardless of the fan turned on or off.
> 
> Yeah I like this case too


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> For the record I have 3 seasonic G series psu's (my rig, sons rig, media server all in node 304s) and none of them have coil wine. Its entirely luck of the draw whether you get it or not.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I also had two of G550 and a G650 and all of them never had coil whine. I bought the G550s from two different stores, and the G650 was bought overseas. One of the G550s died though, too much OC for 7970 lightning and 2500K maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got replaced anyways so its all good.
> 
> You may also want to use integrated graphics to completely remove the graphics card as the "suspect" for coil whine, even if the fans are not spinning. I also read somewhere that 970 cards are producing coil whine, whatever the brand is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I'm really picky when it comes to noie my computer makes, and I think the g550 is quiet despite the light coil whine (seems like I'm the only one to have this issue so far, so it may only come from the GPU). Dyaems and nagle seem to agree regarding the low noise. So go for the g550 if you're looking for a silent PSU.


I'm going to try each part one at a time between the PSU, GPU, and fans to see what it is. The more I think of it, I believe it might not be the GPU but it could be the Silverstone PSU just being on the louder side. I just have to keep toying around and look at the g550 as a possible alternative.


----------



## Eric80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> The Seasonic is pretty quiet, and the crossfire/sli setup is very unlikely to happen in an itx pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


note that I wrote 'dual gpu graphic card' not '2 graphic cards setup'







I was thinking if somebody is crazy enough to put obviously a single graphic card but with 2 chips on it, if one fit in the node 304







But clearly, it would be near or off limit for the G550, so not a surprise that it would become crazy loud in such a situation: quoted test said 535W charge.








And the scenarii where the G550 is among the quietest are up to 320W charge on the PSU.


----------



## Dyaems

I saw somewhere in this thread before that the dood changed the stock fan of the G550 into a Silent Wings 2. Can't remember what page but I googled the pic.










That fan is one of the quietest fans around (at 1500rpm) while it still moves a good amount of air.


----------



## bobsaget

Yeah it's mine actually









It was fairly easy since the fan is not soldered to the PCB, but you need a 2 to 3 pin fan adapter.

FD has just released a new series of PSUs, they seem compatible with the Node.

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/fractal-design-launches-edison-m-psus.html

edit: they are actually Seasonic G-Series OEMs


----------



## quasarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprucejuice*
> 
> Is anyone having issues with their front usb? It fails to detect flash drives that work happily on every other port on the machine, yet throw up errors on the front. I get the chime when the drive is plugged in but the device manager identifies the drive with a little yellow exclamation and the error: "This device cannot start" Code 10. This isn't 100% of the time though as very occasionally the device gets assigned a drive letter... though I still can't actually get to navigate to it and the light on the stick would intermittently go on and off as if there were not enough power (speculation).
> 
> I've double checked I've the header firmly and securely fastened on the mobo. I've ordered another USB3 header cable to see if it's mobo/case but I'm not sure what else I can test to identify the issue.
> 
> Anyone else had problems? Any suggestions?
> 
> s


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> Software issue probably. I had a similar issue, difference being that the front usb (connected to usb 3 header) would not detect usb devices and didn't throw up errors. I uninstalled the intel usb 3 drivers and the front usb started working again.


Sorry for digging up this post from June, but I am having exactly the same issues with my USB front panel and can tell you that they are HW-related, not software related. The issues are the same under Linux and a third-party USB panel worked without any problems. Further, I received an exchange panel from Fractal Design and the problem persists.
On a German forum, several people are reporting the same and a spokesman from Fractal Design mentioned for a similar front panel (another case), that there might be issues/signal distortion due to the USB 2.0/3.0 branching of the cable.


----------



## MEC-777

Bit of an update and looking for opinions from you fellow Node 304 owners...

About a month ago, my 7950 died.







But that's ok because it was just in time for the MASSIVE price cuts on the R9-290's, so I snatched up an HIS 290 for $285 and it's currently in the mail on it's way here...









Now, the dilemma I'm about to face is this: Previously with the 7950, the temps inside the case were getting warmer than I preferred and this resulted in higher temps on the CPU with the H60 because the H60 only had the warm air inside the case to draw from. Thus, I slapped a Kraken G10 on the 7950 and stacked up the rads. This worked perfectly, until the 7950 died.

Now I've got this nice 290 on the way with what is apparently a really good and quiet air cooler on it (IceQ X2). I'd prefer to keep the stock cooler on this brand new card instead of using the G10. The problem is, this is a 290 which is going to dump even more hot air inside the Node.

The two 92mm intake fans, even on max speed, wasn't enough to keep the air fresh inside the case with the 7950. With a 290, this thing is going to be a hotbox which has me thinking about something...

I'm thinking about swapping to a different mITX case that has better airflow. The Bitfenix Prodigy seems like a good candidate, all things considered. It's bigger, but it has much better airflow with the ability to mount two 120mm intake fans at the front, two exhaust fans on the top and still have room for the H60's 120mm rad at the back as another exhaust. I'm thinking this might be better suited for my needs and help keep everything cooler. The Node 304 does have good airflow for it's size, but it's not quite enough IMO.

Thoughts? Opinions?

I love the Node, but.... I just don't know...


----------



## Eric80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I saw somewhere in this thread before that the dood changed the stock fan of the G550 into a Silent Wings 2.


Indeed, that's always a possibility. But since this fan is not cheap (16-20€) and already included in the BeQuiet StraightPower PSU, I think I will go for one of them when I need to change mine.
My current PSU is a Antec EarthPower 500D: on idle, I figured out yesterday that anyway, the loudest in my node304 is none of the fan, but the rotation of the hard drives, and by far.
Since I need a new HDD, I will get a quieter one (WD Green 4T probably).

Which came to one question: instead of having a pile of external drives on top of the case, I would like to have them inside but only switch them on on demand: there are backup drives almost always off, and every once a while, I sync them with my current data.
So I am looking for a either a software solution: in my asrock bios, I wish I could disable them completely so that they don't get on, but does not seem possible...
or a hardware solution like this "hdd power switch, but more on the back; or I need to have long extension cables...
Any idea?


----------



## Eric80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quasarx*
> 
> Sorry for digging up this post from June, but I am having exactly the same issues with my USB front panel and can tell you that they are HW-related, not software related. The issues are the same under Linux and a third-party USB panel worked without any problems. Further, I received an exchange panel from Fractal Design and the problem persists.
> On a German forum, several people are reporting the same and a spokesman from Fractal Design mentioned for a similar front panel (another case), that there might be issues/signal distortion due to the USB 2.0/3.0 branching of the cable.


I have also issues with the front panel, but on mine, it behaves yet differently: USB3 devices (2.5" external hard drive or SDXC reader) work just fine in both connectors, but USB2 thumb drive mostly does not work (2GB). One even older (Jetflash 512MB) is working properly on the upper connector but not on the lower one where the led does not get on. Very strange!
My current work around: I use my usb2 devices on a USB2 Hub connected on the back: the hub is yet another device on top of my case, along some external hard drives...
EDIT: can you post here the link to the thread you were speaking about on a German forum?


----------



## alienden

Finally a holy grail of PSU. EDISON M Series by Fractal Design. http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/power-supplies/edison-m

Looks like just the rebranded Seasonic G series with better fan and better branding. Win all around.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Bit of an update and looking for opinions from you fellow Node 304 owners...
> 
> About a month ago, my 7950 died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's ok because it was just in time for the MASSIVE price cuts on the R9-290's, so I snatched up an HIS 290 for $285 and it's currently in the mail on it's way here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the dilemma I'm about to face is this: Previously with the 7950, the temps inside the case were getting warmer than I preferred and this resulted in higher temps on the CPU with the H60 because the H60 only had the warm air inside the case to draw from. Thus, I slapped a Kraken G10 on the 7950 and stacked up the rads. This worked perfectly, until the 7950 died.
> 
> Now I've got this nice 290 on the way with what is apparently a really good and quiet air cooler on it (IceQ X2). I'd prefer to keep the stock cooler on this brand new card instead of using the G10. The problem is, this is a 290 which is going to dump even more hot air inside the Node.
> 
> The two 92mm intake fans, even on max speed, wasn't enough to keep the air fresh inside the case with the 7950. With a 290, this thing is going to be a hotbox which has me thinking about something...
> 
> I'm thinking about swapping to a different mITX case that has better airflow. The Bitfenix Prodigy seems like a good candidate, all things considered. It's bigger, but it has much better airflow with the ability to mount two 120mm intake fans at the front, two exhaust fans on the top and still have room for the H60's 120mm rad at the back as another exhaust. I'm thinking this might be better suited for my needs and help keep everything cooler. The Node 304 does have good airflow for it's size, but it's not quite enough IMO.
> 
> Thoughts? Opinions?
> 
> I love the Node, but.... I just don't know...


i used to have a prodigy (before my Node, before my current Ncase M1) and looking back on it there are some plus's to it but its just soooo big. also the GPU is pretty air starved if you go for the windowed version. and tbh the handles are rubbish. maybe look at a phemon instead? either the ITX version, or you could look at the mATX version and only use an ITX mobo in it, which would maybe give you better clearance for the G10 mod. tbh the ITX version would work best (top exhaust for both GPU/CPU rads with intake for the rest).

personally i would go the phemon over prodigy for a slightly smaller footprint while maintaining the same 120mm fan options.

i have a G10 mod on my R9 290 in my Ncase - which is a tight fit and was hard work to work out the airflow kinks on - but it works well and i get really good temps on it.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> i used to have a prodigy (before my Node, before my current Ncase M1) and looking back on it there are some plus's to it but its just soooo big. also the GPU is pretty air starved if you go for the windowed version. and tbh the handles are rubbish. maybe look at a phemon instead? either the ITX version, or you could look at the mATX version and only use an ITX mobo in it, which would maybe give you better clearance for the G10 mod. tbh the ITX version would work best (top exhaust for both GPU/CPU rads with intake for the rest).
> 
> personally i would go the phemon over prodigy for a slightly smaller footprint while maintaining the same 120mm fan options.
> 
> i have a G10 mod on my R9 290 in my Ncase - which is a tight fit and was hard work to work out the airflow kinks on - but it works well and i get really good temps on it.


Thanks for the feedback.

One of the main reasons I'm looking to switch cases is because I want to stick with the stock air cooler on this HIS R9-290. So I'd go with the non-windowed Prodigy with the breather holes on the side.









I don't mind it being a little bigger, but I'll keep looking to see what else is out there. Will also take a closer look at the Phenom. Thanks for the suggestion.









Thought about going with an mATX tower, but this HIS 290 is really big/long (297mm) and won't fit in a lot of cases.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> One of the main reasons I'm looking to switch cases is because I want to stick with the stock air cooler on this HIS R9-290. So I'd go with the non-windowed Prodigy with the breather holes on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind it being a little bigger, but I'll keep looking to see what else is out there. Will also take a closer look at the Phenom. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought about going with an mATX tower, but this HIS 290 is really big/long (297mm) and won't fit in a lot of cases.


wow that is super long (lols). there are plenty of mATX cases that would fit a card that long, and lots of the more Node shaped ITX cases will as well.

tbh even in my M1 i found that my XFX 290 DD was getting pretty toasty - even with 2x 120mm fans blowing cold air right at it, so the vented side panel may still not cut the mustard for a thirsty bugger like the 290. given the phemon/prodigy have great 120mm fannage the G10 would be beneficial in keeping your case temps low (and keeping our eardrums intact - the DD cooler is quiet but when it spins up OMG the ear pain).

having had another look IMO the ideal choice would be probably the mATX phenom - running 2x 120mm bottom intakes, rear 120mm CPU rad exhaust, and top 2x 120mm as exhaust with the G10 rad placed up there (with plenty of room to fit it due to the 4 slot height of the case).

good luck, pity you have to leave the Node - as awesome as the M1 is i miss my Node, i need to find a useful task for it to do.


----------



## quasarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric80*
> 
> I have also issues with the front panel, but on mine, it behaves yet differently: USB3 devices (2.5" external hard drive or SDXC reader) work just fine in both connectors, but USB2 thumb drive mostly does not work (2GB). One even older (Jetflash 512MB) is working properly on the upper connector but not on the lower one where the led does not get on. Very strange!
> My current work around: I use my usb2 devices on a USB2 Hub connected on the back: the hub is yet another device on top of my case, along some external hard drives...
> EDIT: can you post here the link to the thread you were speaking about on a German forum?


I only have one USB 3.0 device (a harddisk), but this one works just fine with the front panels. The issues are also mostly with the USB 2.0 thumb drives. The only "solution" I am currently considering is to use the USB 2.0 connector instead of the USB 3.0 connector. I would loose USB 3.0, ok, but I don't use this much yet.
Link to one the threads I was talking about (German language):
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1384803

In the following thread, a German representative of fractal design admits that there have been issues (performance/connection problems) with the USB2/USB3-connectors:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1379724&p=16149925#post16149925


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> wow that is super long (lols). there are plenty of mATX cases that would fit a card that long, and lots of the more Node shaped ITX cases will as well.
> 
> tbh even in my M1 i found that my XFX 290 DD was getting pretty toasty - even with 2x 120mm fans blowing cold air right at it, so the vented side panel may still not cut the mustard for a thirsty bugger like the 290. given the phemon/prodigy have great 120mm fannage the G10 would be beneficial in keeping your case temps low (and keeping our eardrums intact - the DD cooler is quiet but when it spins up OMG the ear pain).
> 
> having had another look IMO the ideal choice would be probably the mATX phenom - running 2x 120mm bottom intakes, rear 120mm CPU rad exhaust, and top 2x 120mm as exhaust with the G10 rad placed up there (with plenty of room to fit it due to the 4 slot height of the case).
> 
> good luck, pity you have to leave the Node - as awesome as the M1 is i miss my Node, i need to find a useful task for it to do.


Well, If I end up using the G10 then I'll stick with the Node, because that setup worked amazingly well with the 7950. So I may not be leaving the Node (would prefer not too). I'm merely weighing my options and don't mind making a change, if necessary.

One big I saw problem with the Phenom mATX was the PSU position would interfere with a long graphics card. Also there is no ventilation on the side panel of the mITX Phenom, so it would really starve the GPU of fresh air. The Prodigy seems like it would still be the best in terms of pure raw airflow and give the best results using the stock air cooler on the HIS 290.

I'm still looking at other cases too, so will see what else I can find. The lower the cost the better as well. Prodigy is nice at about $75-80 CDN, so it's up there on the list for now.


----------



## MeanGreeny

Since I seem to be the only one round here using the be quiet! SFX 400W I thought I'd better share a few photos of it installed using the Silverstone SFX/ATX adaptor plate. Hopefully the pix will qualify me for the Owners Club too!







I might have to put a piece of draught excluder on 3 sides so that it draws only through the bottom grille and not from the case interior but you can see it barely reaches halfway across the case.

Also you can see that the lead lengths are perfect for the Node.


----------



## HerrNalle

Hi there! I'm new to these forums, and actually to the PC-building scene as well. I've been reading through this thread like a millon times and done my research and I've FINALLY started to order stuff home to build my gaming-HTPC as soon as possible.

These are the components I've received so far:
*Chassi:* Fractal Design Node 304 (well, duh!)
*GPU:* Sapphire Radeon TRI-X R9 280x (seem to be almost the same as the critically acclaimed "toxic"-model)
*CPU:* Intel i5-4460 (non-overclockable, but since I'm a newbie at this I think it should be fine. Will also go with the stock cooler, at least for starters)
*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 2x4 GB (DDR3 1600MHz apparently, although I still don't really know the meaning of those numbers)
*SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO Series 120GB (are known to have loading problems after some times use, but a software fix is on it's way)

And here's the components I'm (probably) going to buy:
*Motherboard:* MSI Z97I Gaming AC (seems good enough and future safe. Both the gaming and HiFi-me should be happy enough)
*HDD:* Western Digital Green 2GB (low price and power consumption. Will probably add more SSD later for gaming, but feels like this should be sufficient for the time being)
*PSU:* Seasonic G-650w (with all the praise from this forum it should be an easy choice. My only worry is: is it strong enough for my power-hungry graphics card?)
*OS:* Windows 8.1 (thinking of tinkering with some rainmeter skins to make it look and feel more like a console, especially to work better with my 46" TV)

So there you have it. What do you guys think? While it's probably too late to switch out any of the components I already own, it's still time to change my mind about the last three. As I wrote above, my biggest concern is that I fear that there aren't enough w in the PSU, but what do I know. I am, after all, new at this and only know what I've read here and in other forums. I would be happy to get some thoughts and answers from you people while I wait for the last components to drop in price a final time.


----------



## Russ369

Hey bro's

I recently got a 4690k, I have managed to get it at a solid 4.4ghz before I start capping out and losing head room in the temp department. Im using an h60 P/P setup. The ambient temps in my room get pretty high during the day, plus the fact that there isnt alot of air flow in my case, im having trouble getting any higher than 4.4...

Im currently at 1.2v @ 4.4, ran Prime95 Blend for around 12 hours so its solid for me, everything else would BSoD for me, even if I go 4.5ghz at 1.25v. If I go any higher my temps go bananas.

Anyone have any ideas? I mean I can live with 4.4ghz its not a huge issue, but if I can I wouldnt mind getting it to 4.6ghz...

Also, those concerned about coil whine on the 970's, I got one last week from EVGA, and it had BRUTAL coil whine, like insane, I had to wear headphones to cancel out the sound... Plus my case is right by me, so the sound was even more amplified.

Fortunately for me, even though I bought it from Newegg it had a Replacement Only return policy, they took it anyway and gave me store credit. Personally, I would stay away from the EVGA version. Im looking at getting a blower-style 970 since it really helps with eliminating heat from the back as opposed through my case, which got REALLY got when I was using the EVGA acx 2.0 one. Ill probably get the PNY one, but the MSI one is tempting as well, even though its not a blower fan...


----------



## sprucejuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quasarx*
> 
> Sorry for digging up this post from June, but I am having exactly the same issues with my USB front panel and can tell you that they are HW-related, not software related. The issues are the same under Linux and a third-party USB panel worked without any problems. Further, I received an exchange panel from Fractal Design and the problem persists.
> On a German forum, several people are reporting the same and a spokesman from Fractal Design mentioned for a similar front panel (another case), that there might be issues/signal distortion due to the USB 2.0/3.0 branching of the cable.


For anyone else who may be having a few unruly USB issues with the front sockets:

I spoke with Fractal about the problem after testing that my 3rd party extension worked fine and following their advice seems to have fixed it for me, was a little unsure at first though:

"on some motherboard the USB 3 + USB 2 Adapter Cable make an issue.

Maybe you cut of the USB 2 wire from the USB 2 / 3 Combo cable?

On some motherboard this fixed the issue."



The above image was supplied by Fractal too who assured me: "If this dont fix you issue we can change the hole USB PCB + Cable" when I asked about voiding warranty etc.

Hope that helps, and good luck.

s


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Well, If I end up using the G10 then I'll stick with the Node, because that setup worked amazingly well with the 7950. So I may not be leaving the Node (would prefer not too). I'm merely weighing my options and don't mind making a change, if necessary.
> 
> One big I saw problem with the Phenom mATX was the PSU position would interfere with a long graphics card. Also there is no ventilation on the side panel of the mITX Phenom, so it would really starve the GPU of fresh air. The Prodigy seems like it would still be the best in terms of pure raw airflow and give the best results using the stock air cooler on the HIS 290.
> 
> I'm still looking at other cases too, so will see what else I can find. The lower the cost the better as well. Prodigy is nice at about $75-80 CDN, so it's up there on the list for now.


the mATX phemon/prodigy has the GPU getting air from the top of the case. yeh the G10 mod is a great idea for cards as hot as the 290 as the exhausting rad keeps the rest of the case temps down.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Yeah it's mine actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fairly easy since the fan is not soldered to the PCB, but you need a 2 to 3 pin fan adapter.
> 
> FD has just released a new series of PSUs, they seem compatible with the Node.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/fractal-design-launches-edison-m-psus.html
> 
> edit: they are actually Seasonic G-Series OEMs


oh, so its you! haha very nice fan replacement there, really digging it









I may have to throw you a PM sometime about replacing fan inside a G550 as I do not have any idea how to open that thing. I have some San Ace Silent Series (same fan from Seasonic X series) lying around here, and maybe I can replace the stock G550 fan with that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric80*
> 
> Indeed, that's always a possibility. But since this fan is not cheap (16-20€) and already included in the BeQuiet StraightPower PSU, I think I will go for one of them when I need to change mine.
> My current PSU is a Antec EarthPower 500D: on idle, I figured out yesterday that anyway, the loudest in my node304 is none of the fan, but the rotation of the hard drives, and by far.
> Since I need a new HDD, I will get a quieter one (WD Green 4T probably).
> 
> Which came to one question: instead of having a pile of external drives on top of the case, I would like to have them inside but only switch them on on demand: there are backup drives almost always off, and every once a while, I sync them with my current data.
> So I am looking for a either a software solution: in my asrock bios, I wish I could disable them completely so that they don't get on, but does not seem possible...
> or a hardware solution like this "hdd power switch, but more on the back; or I need to have long extension cables...
> Any idea?


Yup, but if you're getting a modular Straight Power PSU, keep in mind that the modular sockets might block long graphics cards. There will be no problems with the semi-modular versions though.

About getting Green HDDs, not sure if the latest gen has already improved, but I consider the older Green drives like a Seagate-- because they always die on me for whatever reason. Maybe it is just bad luck on my part. 3 out of my 4 Green drives that are mainly used for storage already died, and my last one is on a "warning" state according to CrystalDiskInfo/HWInfo64.

Can't answer your question though as I have not tried it yet, sorry! What I did with my extra drives before is to use an external enclosure, and put it at the back or beside of the case so that the case blocks the noise coming out of the HDD. I use WD Black inside that enclosure and that works for me.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Hey bro's
> 
> I recently got a 4690k, I have managed to get it at a solid 4.4ghz before I start capping out and losing head room in the temp department. Im using an h60 P/P setup. The ambient temps in my room get pretty high during the day, plus the fact that there isnt alot of air flow in my case, im having trouble getting any higher than 4.4...
> 
> Im currently at 1.2v @ 4.4, ran Prime95 Blend for around 12 hours so its solid for me, everything else would BSoD for me, even if I go 4.5ghz at 1.25v. If I go any higher my temps go bananas.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? I mean I can live with 4.4ghz its not a huge issue, but if I can I wouldnt mind getting it to 4.6ghz...


You may want not to use p95 for stressing since the CPU will not be stressed THAT high during normal usage. You may want to try x264 instead, it also runs cool. If you still want p95 (latest version maybe) for your stress test, you can try the "1344k/1344k" method, which also runs cool as well. Both of them can be found on the Haswell Overclocking Thread. Lots of good stuff there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HerrNalle*
> 
> Hi there! I'm new to these forums, and actually to the PC-building scene as well. I've been reading through this thread like a millon times and done my research and I've FINALLY started to order stuff home to build my gaming-HTPC as soon as possible.
> 
> These are the components I've received so far:
> *Chassi:* Fractal Design Node 304 (well, duh!)
> *GPU:* Sapphire Radeon TRI-X R9 280x (seem to be almost the same as the critically acclaimed "toxic"-model)
> *CPU:* Intel i5-4460 (non-overclockable, but since I'm a newbie at this I think it should be fine. Will also go with the stock cooler, at least for starters)
> *RAM:* Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 2x4 GB (DDR3 1600MHz apparently, although I still don't really know the meaning of those numbers)
> *SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO Series 120GB (are known to have loading problems after some times use, but a software fix is on it's way)
> 
> And here's the components I'm (probably) going to buy:
> *Motherboard:* MSI Z97I Gaming AC (seems good enough and future safe. Both the gaming and HiFi-me should be happy enough)
> *HDD:* Western Digital Green 2GB (low price and power consumption. Will probably add more SSD later for gaming, but feels like this should be sufficient for the time being)
> *PSU:* Seasonic G-650w (with all the praise from this forum it should be an easy choice. My only worry is: is it strong enough for my power-hungry graphics card?)
> *OS:* Windows 8.1 (thinking of tinkering with some rainmeter skins to make it look and feel more like a console, especially to work better with my 46" TV)
> 
> So there you have it. What do you guys think? While it's probably too late to switch out any of the components I already own, it's still time to change my mind about the last three. As I wrote above, my biggest concern is that I fear that there aren't enough w in the PSU, but what do I know. I am, after all, new at this and only know what I've read here and in other forums. I would be happy to get some thoughts and answers from you people while I wait for the last components to drop in price a final time.


Those specs are great! But if you can spend a bit more, you may want to go with a GTX 970 instead. G650 should be fine with your system as well, even a g550 can run that specs. FYI, the rig in my sig only goes around 400w at full CPU and GPU load









What CPU cooler are you getting? If you're aiming for an air cooler, I'd stay away from the MSI board because the CPU socket placement is near the PCIe socket, putting a tower cooler there will block the PCIe slot. You may want to go with Asrock Z97E-ITX instead.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienden*
> 
> Finally a holy grail of PSU. EDISON M Series by Fractal Design. http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/power-supplies/edison-m
> 
> Looks like just the rebranded Seasonic G series with better fan and better branding. Win all around.


Better branding?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprucejuice*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *quasarx*
> 
> Sorry for digging up this post from June, but I am having exactly the same issues with my USB front panel and can tell you that they are HW-related, not software related. The issues are the same under Linux and a third-party USB panel worked without any problems. Further, I received an exchange panel from Fractal Design and the problem persists.
> On a German forum, several people are reporting the same and a spokesman from Fractal Design mentioned for a similar front panel (another case), that there might be issues/signal distortion due to the USB 2.0/3.0 branching of the cable.
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone else who may be having a few unruly USB issues with the front sockets:
> 
> I spoke with Fractal about the problem after testing that my 3rd party extension worked fine and following their advice seems to have fixed it for me, was a little unsure at first though:
> 
> "on some motherboard the USB 3 + USB 2 Adapter Cable make an issue.
> 
> Maybe you cut of the USB 2 wire from the USB 2 / 3 Combo cable?
> 
> On some motherboard this fixed the issue."
> 
> 
> 
> The above image was supplied by Fractal too who assured me: "If this dont fix you issue we can change the hole USB PCB + Cable" when I asked about voiding warranty etc.
> 
> Hope that helps, and good luck.
> 
> s
Click to expand...

Appreciate this information. I put it in the original post for others to use!

Thanks


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> the mATX phemon/prodigy has the GPU getting air from the top of the case. yeh the G10 mod is a great idea for cards as hot as the 290 as the exhausting rad keeps the rest of the case temps down.


Yeah, I just realized after taking a closer look that I could have two 120mm fans blowing fresh air right on the GPU with the Phenom, so that should work pretty good. You can also have a very meaty 200mm fan in the base as well, so it has pretty good options for airflow despite the solid side panels.

For now, I'll throw the R2-290 in the Node and see how well it does as is. But I think because the only exhaust is through the rad for the CPU, it'll drive CPU temps higher than necessary... Maybe I should mod the cover and add a 140mm fan to the top as extra exhaust...


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Yeah, I just realized after taking a closer look that I could have two 120mm fans blowing fresh air right on the GPU with the Phenom, so that should work pretty good. You can also have a very meaty 200mm fan in the base as well, so it has pretty good options for airflow despite the solid side panels.
> 
> For now, I'll throw the R2-290 in the Node and see how well it does as is. But I think because the only exhaust is through the rad for the CPU, it'll drive CPU temps higher than necessary... Maybe I should mod the cover and add a 140mm fan to the top as extra exhaust...


that would be a good idea - a pain to implement though, especially if you want to mount a rad to it. could be doable though, given the way the case cover comes off. you would have enough hosing to slide back the case cover and then roll the cover over to the GPU side without running out of GPU AIO hosing.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> oh, so its you! haha very nice fan replacement there, really digging it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have to throw you a PM sometime about replacing fan inside a G550 as I do not have any idea how to open that thing. I have some San Ace Silent Series (same fan from Seasonic X series) lying around here, and maybe I can replace the stock G550 fan with that


No problem, send me a PM anytime you want.

Keep in mind that replacing the PSU fan will void the warranty


----------



## HerrNalle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Those specs are great! But if you can spend a bit more, you may want to go with a GTX 970 instead. G650 should be fine with your system as well, even a g550 can run that specs. FYI, the rig in my sig only goes around 400w at full CPU and GPU load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What CPU cooler are you getting? If you're aiming for an air cooler, I'd stay away from the MSI board because the CPU socket placement is near the PCIe socket, putting a tower cooler there will block the PCIe slot. You may want to go with Asrock Z97E-ITX instead.


Well, as I said I'm going with the stock cooler for now and I really don't know if I need to change and in that case, to what.
The Asrock one doesn't seem to be in stock here in sweden at the moment, but I'll look into it.

When it comes to the GPU I'm DEFINITELY not planning on switching it out because I already bought it a while back at a reduced price. But thanks for the tip! I will show off the final result, well, when it's done.


----------



## silot

Hello can I fit a 970 strix in the 304 I am worried about the width not the length


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silot*
> 
> Hello can I fit a 970 strix in the 304 I am worried about the width not the length


Yes, my 780ti Classy fit just fine so the strix shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## mrspethial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silot*
> 
> Hello can I fit a 970 strix in the 304 I am worried about the width not the length


Just got my Strix 970 today







Will need serious cable management. I will update tonight or tomorrow whether it fits with Back plate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Yes, my 780ti Classy fit just fine so the strix shouldn't have any issues.


That is a serious squeeze! beast of a width on that. I have the g series 550 too, so provided my h80i rad doesn't hit the back plate I should be good.


----------



## Russ369

Someone said cable management???? I think I just solved the enigma that is cable management and the Node 304... I just spent the last 2 hours working on it, I think I did a MIGHTY fine job.

I got rid of the HD rack, saw a photo in this thread of someone cable tying their SSD around the PSU, great idea! I would have tried to squeeze it into the front area under the fans, but it would have been too tight.

The only real trouble I had was trying to position the USB 3.0 jack into the Mobo and position it properly not to be in the way of anything. In the end I gave up and just took the whole thing out (USB 3.0/Front Audio Jack connector), helped me alot in terms of making everything clean, don't really need front USB as the case is small enough and sits on my desk.

Here are some pics, what do you guys think?

The 6870 is going to be replaced with a MSI gtx 970 once it arrives hopefully by the end of the week!


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> that would be a good idea - a pain to implement though, especially if you want to mount a rad to it. could be doable though, given the way the case cover comes off. you would have enough hosing to slide back the case cover and then roll the cover over to the GPU side without running out of GPU AIO hosing.


Yeah, not crazy about the idea of cutting or drilling the case. Was just kind of thinking out loud on that idea. lol.

Will throw the 290 in tomorrow, as-is, and see how it goes.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Someone said cable management???? I think I just solved the enigma that is cable management and the Node 304... I just spent the last 2 hours working on it, I think I did a MIGHTY fine job.
> 
> I got rid of the HD rack, saw a photo in this thread of someone cable tying their SSD around the PSU, great idea! I would have tried to squeeze it into the front area under the fans, but it would have been too tight.
> 
> The only real trouble I had was trying to position the USB 3.0 jack into the Mobo and position it properly not to be in the way of anything. In the end I gave up and just took the whole thing out (USB 3.0/Front Audio Jack connector), helped me alot in terms of making everything clean, don't really need front USB as the case is small enough and sits on my desk.
> 
> Here are some pics, what do you guys think?
> 
> The 6870 is going to be replaced with a MSI gtx 970 once it arrives hopefully by the end of the week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice. Yeah, you have to get pretty crafty to hide/route the cables in the Node. Good job.


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Very nice. Yeah, you have to get pretty crafty to hide/route the cables in the Node. Good job.


Most definitely. I wasn't to worried about my cables earlier because I was looking at a Gtx 970 that had the reference blower cooler on it, but I ended up grabbing the MSI version, since the heat will be sitting in the case for the most part I figured id have to try to clean it out a bit more, worked pretty well for me









Now I just need to 970 to come! Express shipping, hopefully it comes sooon


----------



## Darcor

Hi, I'm trying to build a new system but wanted you guys opinion on my air flow and cooler. been trying to manage an evo 212 into the cabinet and seeing it will leave me close to no space between cooler and gfx card I have chosen to place it sideways, by no means optimal. I have then decided to change the air flow so its now going from back to front, but not sure this is enough, what do you guys think? you can see the pictures how its looking now, only think missing is my MSI gtx 970 and the last bit of cable management...


----------



## joeh4384

I think you should have the evo fan pulling in cold air from the front, pushing through the cooler to the exhaust. I have my node setup like that.

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/psRBD3

Edit: I see your board has the cpu slot too close to the GPU. If you do not like the temps with your airflow setup, i would put an AIO water cooler and mount the radiator on the back.


----------



## Darcor

that was also what I had in mind first, but sins I'm using a MSI z97i motherboard if I place the evo the other way it will rub against the back of the gfx card or leave maybe 1 - 2 mm. thinking of installing some rubber pads on the back of the gfx card to make sure they won't touch each other....

there's a picture, *not mine*, showing the problem


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darcor*
> 
> that was also what I had in mind first, but sins I'm using a MSI z97i motherboard if I place the evo the other way it will rub against the back of the gfx card or leave maybe 1 - 2 mm. thinking of installing some rubber pads on the back of the gfx card to make sure they won't touch each other....
> 
> there's a picture, *not mine*, showing the problem


That image isn't at the best angle, but it doesn't look like it has any clearance at all. Especially if your GPU has a backplate. As said above I'd suggest going AIO cpu cooler instead of the one you have. The H60 or H90 work well. H90 you may have to drill a few holes in the back of your case to move the radiator over a bit though. I know I had to.


----------



## contay

Just little question: Has anyone been using Corsair H75? AiO with fans both sides. I mean could it replace cpu-cooler and exhaust? I might get one for very very cheap (30€) so I am considering it.


----------



## mrspethial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Someone said cable management???? I think I just solved the enigma that is cable management and the Node 304... I just spent the last 2 hours working on it, I think I did a MIGHTY fine job.
> 
> I got rid of the HD rack, saw a photo in this thread of someone cable tying their SSD around the PSU, great idea! I would have tried to squeeze it into the front area under the fans, but it would have been too tight.
> 
> The only real trouble I had was trying to position the USB 3.0 jack into the Mobo and position it properly not to be in the way of anything. In the end I gave up and just took the whole thing out (USB 3.0/Front Audio Jack connector), helped me alot in terms of making everything clean, don't really need front USB as the case is small enough and sits on my desk.
> 
> Here are some pics, what do you guys think?
> 
> The 6870 is going to be replaced with a MSI gtx 970 once it arrives hopefully by the end of the week!


Wow! After finishing my build tonight with the cable management" mentality. That is so sick must have taken you ages.

Silot i can confirm the strix easily fits in with the right psu . i have attached a few quick photos for clearance.


My build is now complete









Node 304 black.
Gskill ddr3 8x2 1600
Rog max impact vii
Intel 4690k
Corsair h80i
Samsung 840 evo 500gb
Wd green 3tb
Seasonic g550
Asus Strix 970


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrspethial*
> 
> Wow! After finishing my build tonight with the "**** cable management" mentality. That is so sick must have taken you ages.
> 
> Silot i can confirm the strix easily fits in with the right psu . i have attached a few quick photos for clearance.
> 
> 
> My build is now complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Node 304 black.
> Gskill ddr3 8x2 1600
> Rog max impact vii
> Intel 4690k
> Corsair h80i
> Samsung 840 evo 500gb
> Wd green 3tb
> Seasonic g550
> Asus Strix 970


Nice man, cant wait for my 970 to come.

In terms of the cable management, it didnt actually take that long. I took out the fan controller which helped a little, as well as taking out the whole front IO connector. Doing that and tucking some stuff in its place helped make space. Everything else was just squeezing stuff into crevices so that its hidden, im super anal though, im even going to clean up the PCIE cable once my 970 comes to get it out of the way like that...


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Just little question: Has anyone been using Corsair H75? AiO with fans both sides. I mean could it replace cpu-cooler and exhaust? I might get one for very very cheap (30€) so I am considering it.


I don't get what you mean... Everyone who is using a AIO cooler here is most likely using it as an exhaust as well as the CPU cooler. Unless most people are changing the fans around and using it as an intake.


----------



## mrspethial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> I don't get what you mean... Everyone who is using a AIO cooler here is most likely using it as an exhaust as well as the CPU cooler. Unless most people are changing the fans around and using it as an intake.


I think he means the cases exhaust fan and he currently has an air CPU cooler pushing to the exhaust fan.


----------



## domon

The Gigabyte 970 probably wouldn't fit in my 304, right? The card is listed at 312mm and according to this: https://support.fractal-design.com/support/solutions/articles/4000019456-node-804-graphics-card the case would only take a card up to 290mm if i wanted to keep both fans.But now I'm thinking. Maybe if I got some of those Noctua A9-X14s, I could cram it in there. Could anyone with the Gigabyte 970 and this case do some meaurements? The power supply isn't a problem, by the way (Seasonic G series). Thanks.

Edit: I want to go with the Gigabyte because it's available at a brick and mortar near me so no waiting for backordering and shipping.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domon*
> 
> The Gigabyte 970 probably wouldn't fit in my 304, right? The card is listed at 312mm and according to this: https://support.fractal-design.com/support/solutions/articles/4000019456-node-804-graphics-card the case would only take a card up to 290mm if i wanted to keep both fans.But now I'm thinking. Maybe if I got some of those Noctua A9-X14s, I could cram it in there. Could anyone with the Gigabyte 970 and this case do some meaurements? The power supply isn't a problem, by the way (Seasonic G series). Thanks.
> 
> Edit: I want to go with the Gigabyte because it's available at a brick and mortar near me so no waiting for backordering and shipping.


It fits, I have one in a node. See here...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/4180_20#post_22963553

I have the thin 92mm nocutas in the front as exhaust. Back as exhaust and psu "vent" blocked off. So all the fresh air comes right over the card and through the psu. Cpu temps went up by about 3-5c but the highest I've seen on the card is 64c while stress testing. During games its mostly in the 50s.


----------



## domon

Thank you very much. I'll probably end up going with the standard wind tunnel fan setup. Are the low profile Noctuas necessary to fit the card in there or can I keep the stock ones in there until I'm able to get some of the A9-X14s?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domon*
> 
> Thank you very much. I'll probably end up going with the standard wind tunnel fan setup. Are the low profile Noctuas necessary to fit the card in there or can I keep the stock ones in there until I'm able to get some of the A9-X14s?


Stock shouldnt be an issue there is still some room to spare.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darcor*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrspethial*


You guys are all added, welcome


----------



## MEC-777

Update... HIS R9-290 installed.







Surprisingly did not need a shoe-horn to get it in there.









(Sorry for the poor quality phone pics)


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> I don't get what you mean... Everyone who is using a AIO cooler here is most likely using it as an exhaust as well as the CPU cooler. Unless most people are changing the fans around and using it as an intake.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrspethial*
> 
> I think he means the cases exhaust fan and he currently has an air CPU cooler pushing to the exhaust fan.


Oh sorry. I meant is H75 good enough to perform as exhaust in addition to cool cpu, or should I add there something between exhaust fan and the H75 that adds some space between them? That way there would be quite a lot of airflow, but seems little weird...


----------



## Russ369

Oh man what a relief! Kind of off topic, but I ordered a mobo from newegg a couple weeks ago, it arrived with the protective cpu cap off and it had several bent pins. I got an RMA request and sent it off, in the mean time ive been reading a bunch of horror stories (I mean a TON) from newegg about this specific problem (bent pins). I was so worried id be down $200 bucks since they have denied many RMA requests for this issue in the past.

Thankfully, I just got this email:
Quote:


> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> Thanks again for shopping with Newegg.ca.
> 
> We have recently received your RMA return and it was then sent to our Inspections Department for closer examination. We are pleased to inform you that your return has passed inspection. Please allow additional 2-3 business days for it to be processed completely. We know your time is very valuable; please accept our humblest apologies for any inconvenience resulting from the delay.
> 
> IF YOUR RMA WAS SENT TO NEWEGG FOR:
> 
> - Replacement: a replacement order will be created when the RMA is processed and then please allow 2 business days for your replacement item(s) to ship.
> 
> - Refund: a credit will be issued back to your original source of payment along with a notification email, please then allow your card issuer 2-3 business days to make the funds available to you.
> 
> - Store Credit: a store credit will be issued and sent via email along with redeem instructions.
> 
> Thanks again for your patience and patronage.
> 
> If you have any questions, please visit our Contact Us Page.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Your Newegg.ca Customer Service Team


Phew! What a relief! Im glad I didn't get screwed on this, since it was actually delayed a bit, im in a great mood guys


----------



## mrspethial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Nice man, cant wait for my 970 to come.
> 
> In terms of the cable management, it didnt actually take that long. I took out the fan controller which helped a little, as well as taking out the whole front IO connector. Doing that and tucking some stuff in its place helped make space. Everything else was just squeezing stuff into crevices so that its hidden, im super anal though, im even going to clean up the PCIE cable once my 970 comes to get it out of the way like that...


Nice nice. you'll love the 970. I ran Furmark last night and my Strix didn't go above 67C(fans kick in at 40% at 60 somethingC), which i think is awesome considering the case. my CPU also only ran 5c above idle during furmark. On a CPU stress test it didn't go over 60C. So all in all I'm pretty happy.


----------



## domon

cable management is hard


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domon*
> 
> 
> cable management is hard









^Gotta be crafty bro, check mine from a couple pages back...









The trick is, to do them one at a time, and hope you left enough slack for whatever it needs to be plugged into


----------



## domon

I probably should have said, "Cable management is too much work".


----------



## susdujcrd

If I remove the psu bracket, can I fit a 160 mm modular psu and 280mm gpu?


----------



## susdujcrd

And another question, will the NH D15 fit with the maximus board?


----------



## mrspethial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domon*
> 
> I probably should have said, "Cable management is too much work".


Haha you crack me up. What PSU is that/. The Seasonic flat GPU cables make it a tad easier to hide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *susdujcrd*
> 
> If I remove the psu bracket, can I fit a 160 mm modular psu and 280mm gpu?


If you look through people have done that. Why don't you just get a seasonic g series or the silverstone? Seasonic is 160mm semi modular but has the modular connections at the bottom and the cables are flat so route under the GPU. Silverstone is smaller but supposedly louder.


----------



## domon

Seasonic G-750. This cable management is as good as it will get for me. I took out the front panel connectors because the usb ports hardly worked and I never use front panel audio.


----------



## sremick

Hopefully joining the club before too long...

Anyhow, need some cooling advice. Here's the proposed hardware:


ASRock E3C226D2I Mini ITX Server Motherboard LGA 1150
Intel Xeon E3-1271 v3 3.6GHz 8MB L3 Cache 80W
Crucial 16GB 2x8GB 240-Pin SDRAM ECC Unbuffered DDR3 1600 PC3-12800
SeaSonic SS-400FL2 Active PFC F3 400W ATX12V Fanless 80 PLUS Platinum
Western Digital Red NAS WD30EFRX 3TB IntelliPower 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s (x6)
Note that there's no overclocking and no dedicated video card. Given this (and the full array of 6 HDDs), I'm interested in suggestions for cooling. My primary concern here is audible noise... it seems most people are sufficiently happy with the stock case fans in the Node 304 for most circumstances but if someone knows of some fans that have at least the same CFM but with lower decibels I'd be interested. The biggest question is the CPU cooler. Do I stick with stock, or go with aftermarket? I have no concerns that the stock heatsink/fan won't adequately keep my CPU cool... but I can't find any info on the decibels of the stock cooler in order to compare to other options such as the popular Noctua NH-U12S or Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo. Could I even get away with the Zalman FX70 fanless? Thoughts?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sremick*
> 
> Hopefully joining the club before too long...
> 
> Anyhow, need some cooling advice. Here's the proposed hardware:
> 
> 
> ASRock E3C226D2I Mini ITX Server Motherboard LGA 1150
> Intel Xeon E3-1271 v3 3.6GHz 8MB L3 Cache 80W
> Crucial 16GB 2x8GB 240-Pin SDRAM ECC Unbuffered DDR3 1600 PC3-12800
> SeaSonic SS-400FL2 Active PFC F3 400W ATX12V Fanless 80 PLUS Platinum
> Western Digital Red NAS WD30EFRX 3TB IntelliPower 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s (x6)
> Note that there's no overclocking and no dedicated video card. Given this (and the full array of 6 HDDs), I'm interested in suggestions for cooling. My primary concern here is audible noise... it seems most people are sufficiently happy with the stock case fans in the Node 304 for most circumstances but if someone knows of some fans that have at least the same CFM but with lower decibels I'd be interested. The biggest question is the CPU cooler. Do I stick with stock, or go with aftermarket? I have no concerns that the stock heatsink/fan won't adequately keep my CPU cool... but I can't find any info on the decibels of the stock cooler in order to compare to other options such as the popular Noctua NH-U12S or Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo. Could I even get away with the Zalman FX70 fanless? Thoughts?


There are 92mm Noctua or Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 fans, they are abit expensive though. While I do not have a 92mm Silent Wings 2, I own an 80mm variant of it, non-pwm, and it is really silent at 2000rpm which is amazing. I can even hear the 140mm, 1300rpm Cryorig XT140 fan over it.

As for the CPU Cooler, you can go with U14S instead if you're not using a discrete GPU. Not sure if a fanless CPU cooler will cool down an i7-ish processor, but that probably depends on ambient/room temps. A cheap alternative would be a Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power, which is supposedly as good as a Noctua D14 (and U14S?). Hyper212's stock fan is noisy at high speeds.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> There are 92mm Noctua or Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 fans, they are abit expensive though. While I do not have a 92mm Silent Wings 2, I own an 80mm variant of it, non-pwm, and it is really silent at 2000rpm which is amazing. I can even hear the 140mm, 1300rpm Cryorig XT140 fan over it.
> 
> As for the CPU Cooler, you can go with U14S instead if you're not using a discrete GPU. Not sure if a fanless CPU cooler will cool down an i7-ish processor, but that probably depends on ambient/room temps. A cheap alternative would be a Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power, which is supposedly as good as a Noctua D14 (and U14S?). Hyper212's stock fan is noisy at high speeds.


I use thermalright 120 M with my 1231v3 and it runs very cool, ~45c, under gaming. On my other rig I have TR macho and I can highly recommend their coolers.


----------



## susdujcrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrspethial*
> 
> Haha you crack me up. What PSU is that/. The Seasonic flat GPU cables make it a tad easier to hide.
> If you look through people have done that. Why don't you just get a seasonic g series or the silverstone? Seasonic is 160mm semi modular but has the modular connections at the bottom and the cables are flat so route under the GPU. Silverstone is smaller but supposedly louder.


Hard to give up on the platinum 660 seasonic, it's just too good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domon*
> 
> 
> 
> Seasonic G-750. This cable management is as good as it will get for me. I took out the front panel connectors because the usb ports hardly worked and I never use front panel audio.


Are you using the psu bracket? Can you measure the clearance between the g750 and the backplate of the 970?


----------



## lexsan

I had an GA-Z87N-WIFI with 4770k at 1.3 V and the board just blew out.
It ran for almost 8 months and then fried underneath the 12 V header.
So yeah, don't buy that....I get my maximus VI today.


----------



## bobsaget

Wow that's bad. Any pics?


----------



## sremick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> There are 92mm Noctua or Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 fans, they are abit expensive though. While I do not have a 92mm Silent Wings 2, I own an 80mm variant of it, non-pwm, and it is really silent at 2000rpm which is amazing. I can even hear the 140mm, 1300rpm Cryorig XT140 fan over it.


The specs for the stock 92mm fans say they are 12.5 dB and move 24.5 CFM. The Silent Wings 2 say they are 17.4 dB and 32.6 CFM. As I don't need more CFM and noise level is my concern, I don't think the Silent Wings 2 would be a good fit. Can you give more details about your "variant"?
Quote:


> As for the CPU Cooler, you can go with U14S instead if you're not using a discrete GPU. Not sure if a fanless CPU cooler will cool down an i7-ish processor, but that probably depends on ambient/room temps. A cheap alternative would be a Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power, which is supposedly as good as a Noctua D14 (and U14S?). Hyper212's stock fan is noisy at high speeds.


Do you suggest the U14S because you don't think the NH-U12S would cool the Xeon sufficiently? I had not considered the U14S becaus ethe U12S was quieter, smaller, and I wasn't overclocking. Again, sound level is the priority here but I can't seem to find the decibels of the stock Intel cooler anywhere.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sremick*
> 
> The specs for the stock 92mm fans say they are 12.5 dB and move 24.5 CFM. The Silent Wings 2 say they are 17.4 dB and 32.6 CFM. As I don't need more CFM and noise level is my concern, I don't think the Silent Wings 2 would be a good fit. Can you give more details about your "variant"?
> Do you suggest the U14S because you don't think the NH-U12S would cool the Xeon sufficiently? I had not considered the U14S becaus ethe U12S was quieter, smaller, and I wasn't overclocking. Again, sound level is the priority here but I can't seem to find the decibels of the stock Intel cooler anywhere.


Don't trust figures, you won't know which fan suits your needs in terms of perf/noise until you actually try it. I've got a pair of BQ SilentWings USC 92mm (older revision than the SW2) in the front locations, and 1 BQ SilentWings Pure 140mm at the rear. They all run at 7v. Compared to the reference fractal design, the "airflow" noise is pretty much the same (none) but the motor noise is less present on the BeQuiet.

The U14s and U12s perform similarly in terms of noise IMO. However the U14s is a better performer. If you have clearance for the U14s, I would suggest you to go for it. But that's just me, the U12s is great too.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sremick*
> 
> The specs for the stock 92mm fans say they are 12.5 dB and move 24.5 CFM. The Silent Wings 2 say they are 17.4 dB and 32.6 CFM. As I don't need more CFM and noise level is my concern, I don't think the Silent Wings 2 would be a good fit. Can you give more details about your "variant"?
> Do you suggest the U14S because you don't think the NH-U12S would cool the Xeon sufficiently? I had not considered the U14S becaus ethe U12S was quieter, smaller, and I wasn't overclocking. Again, sound level is the priority here but I can't seem to find the decibels of the stock Intel cooler anywhere.


variant = 80mm be quiet silent wings 2


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> Really? This makes me think about changing my Noctua 92mm PWMs I use for my radiator. At 12v, they are quite loud. Next time I tear down the WC, I have to test the stock fans and see if its more quiet than the Noctuas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that use Silent wing 92mm?


Can you fit it though? The issue seems to me to be that only Noctua makes slim profile fans. Personally I don't think I can fit normal thickness fans in front of the rad. At least not without even more extensive modding, and in that case I might just look at modding the whole front and go 2x120mm (extra space from SFX PSU) or something like that.


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## Russ369

Got my 970 today, thought that because it wasnt the blower kind id have temp issues, so far NO temp issues, MSI card runs super cool, got a solid +150 on the core and +475 on the mem, loving it so far...


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## abba77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Got my 970 today, thought that because it wasnt the blower kind id have temp issues, so far NO temp issues, MSI card runs super cool, got a solid +150 on the core and +475 on the mem, loving it so far...


nice, still waiting on mine...hopefully install it next week. any pics of it installed, side and top angles mostly








thanks.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> Really? This makes me think about changing my Noctua 92mm PWMs I use for my radiator. At 12v, they are quite loud. Next time I tear down the WC, I have to test the stock fans and see if its more quiet than the Noctuas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that use Silent wing 92mm?


Yes, but that may be subjective though.

Although I was quite surprised as well when I first installed the 80mm Silent Wings 2. I do not expect for the fan to be "silent" at 2000rpm. At first I thought it is my PSU that is making the noise, but I realized the PSU fan is not spinning at all (Seasonic X560). I only hear the 80mm Silent Wings 2 making sound if I place my ear (around 6 inches away or less) at the back of the case, in front of the motor.

I only have 80mm and 120mm Silent Wings 2, sadly. Supposed to buy 92mm but I accidentally damaged the tachometer (in a good way) of my San Ace 9G0912P 92mm fans, so now they always spin at 1200rpm. I find it just as quiet as the 80mm Silent Wings 2, so I ended up not buying Silent Wings 2 92mm and saved me at least $60 having it shipped to my country


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*
> 
> Really? This makes me think about changing my Noctua 92mm PWMs I use for my radiator. At 12v, they are quite loud. Next time I tear down the WC, I have to test the stock fans and see if its more quiet than the Noctuas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that use Silent wing 92mm?


I'm using the SilentWings 92mm. Completely silent at 7v. At 12v, you can hear the airflow but no motor noise. BQ fans are as good as Noctuas but the color scheme is more plain (which is not a bad thing)


----------



## susdujcrd

will a 168mm cpu cooler fit in here? I know the max is 165, but maybe by removing the metal drive mount?


----------



## bobsaget

I'm using a True Spirit 140 Power from Thermalright, it's a bit more than 170mm tall. I removed the metal drive mount and it fits without any issue.


----------



## susdujcrd

thanks


----------



## bydus

Hello fellow 304 owners. I'm new here and also kinda a noob in PC building as I haven't done it in over 10 years. I did quite a lot of research but still have some questions. I'm selling my ps4 and adding some money to build a powerfull mini-itx gaming rig, so far I've decided to get:

-node 304 (duh








-I5-4690K cpu.
-MSI 970 gtx gaming card

Not sure about the rest.

-COOLING - I was thinking about getting noctua nh-l9i or thermalright apx-100 cooler(with noctua fan) for the cpu but realize they might not do enough about cooling. I want the pc to be quiet and i've read water cooling can be loud due to pump or loud fans on h80i for example. Therefore I going for air preferably with noctua to be quiet. Not planning to overclock atm but in the future who knows. I would like to be able to mount 1 or 2 hard drive brackets therefore not sure about tower coolers.

- MOTHERBOARD -was thinking ASrock, MSI or asus (the gold one) are pretty cheap - which ones do you recommend for standard air cooling and node304? Also I've read there are only 2 fan inputs on mini-itx motherboards, does that mean I can only plug in CPU fan and back fan, what about the front ones ? Do i connect the front and back together and then plug it togheter to one slot on the mobo ?

- RAM- low profile ram from corsair good?

- PSU - I heard modular is better in cable management, i've seen silverstone 550w is a popular choice in 304 owners, is it quiet, no fan whine ?

Looking forward to read your comments and recommendations for first time builder


----------



## joeh4384

I have my node running at my parents house so I can use it there plus my nephew is there a lot. I bought a MSI 970 with intentions of putting it in my HTPC at my house for TV/ folding use but it didn't fit so I had to put it in the node to swap for the 780ti in there. I took a risk considering pcpartpicker said it would fit in the Silverstone GD05 but it doesn't. I get great temps in the 60s, I am pretty impressed with Maxwell's performance specially for SFF builds.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> Hello fellow 304 owners. I'm new here and also kinda a noob in PC building as I haven't done it in over 10 years. I did quite a lot of research but still have some questions. I'm selling my ps4 and adding some money to build a powerfull mini-itx gaming rig, so far I've decided to get:
> 
> -node 304 (duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -I5-4690K cpu.
> -MSI 970 gtx gaming card
> 
> Not sure about the rest.
> 
> -COOLING - I was thinking about getting noctua nh-l9i or thermalright apx-100 cooler(with noctua fan) for the cpu but realize they might not do enough about cooling. I want the pc to be quiet and i've read water cooling can be loud due to pump or loud fans on h80i for example. Therefore I going for air preferably with noctua to be quiet. Not planning to overclock atm but in the future who knows. I would like to be able to mount 1 or 2 hard drive brackets therefore not sure about tower coolers.
> 
> - MOTHERBOARD -was thinking ASrock, MSI or asus (the gold one) are pretty cheap - which ones do you recommend for standard air cooling and node304? Also I've read there are only 2 fan inputs on mini-itx motherboards, does that mean I can only plug in CPU fan and back fan, what about the front ones ? Do i connect the front and back together and then plug it togheter to one slot on the mobo ?
> 
> - RAM- low profile ram from corsair good?
> 
> - PSU - I heard modular is better in cable management, i've seen silverstone 550w is a popular choice in 304 owners, is it quiet, no fan whine ?
> 
> Looking forward to read your comments and recommendations for first time builder


I have a very similar build only difference is Z87/4670k. The node is good for a big tower cooler like the Evo 212 depending on what motherboard. The AS-Rock board gives more seperation from the PCIe Slot. I have had no problems with the AS-Rock board in my node. I have the 550w and it could be quieter. It probably is the noisiest thing in my node but it isn't unbearably loud or anything plus the short cables made cable management really clean for a small build. Here are some quick pics of my updated build with the MSI GTX 970.


----------



## bydus

Thanks for a reply, i've decided to go for ASROCK Z97M-ITX board. Anyone has MSI 970gtx on it and can confirm it fits or can point me to a right page in this thread to look at the build ?


----------



## joeh4384

If you look above, I just posted a pick of the MSI Gaming GTX 970. It fits great and runs nice and cool in the node. I didn't do much testing yet but it was folding in the low 60s when I left last night. I ran a bone stock firestrike score of 9528.


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> If you look above, I just posted a pick of the MSI Gaming GTX 970. It fits great and runs nice and cool in the node. I didn't do much testing yet but it was folding in the low 60s when I left last night. I ran a bone stock firestrike score of 9528.


I have







. But like you said you use z87 board and I wanted to get z97, is it excaclty the same as z87 in terms of size, port placements etc?


----------



## joeh4384

The AS-Rock z97e-itx looks like it has its ports and connectors in the same spot as my board.


----------



## sremick

So, after doing a lot more research I decided that although the stock CPU cooler on the chip I'll be ordering is sufficiently quiet, it doesn't cool very well. So based on that I decided that I'd get a different heatsink/fan.

I was about ready to pull the trigger on the Thermalright True Spirit 140 but then discovered that it wouldn't fit with 6 drives. Even the TS120M looks like it might be a problem. Urgh. So my questions:

1) Does anyone have a setup with a TS120M and all 6 drive bays loaded? Photos?
2) What's the quietest cooler I can get that can fit w/ 6 drives? I don't need crazy cooling (85W, stock speeds, no OC) so noise is the priority.

Thanks


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> The AS-Rock z97e-itx looks like it has its ports and connectors in the same spot as my board.


Thanks, what about your cooler, can I install one hd bracket and connect cables to 3.5inch drives without interfering with the cooler ?


----------



## abba77

for those with the msi 970 gaming, what drivers are you running? from MSI's or from nVidia's site?

reason i ask is on my htpc, i have an asus 7790. the latest drivers from AMD's site does not work...several issues with resolution and hdmi syncing. the drivers from asus works perfectly, even if same catalyst version.

also, i am running off the 4790k intel on board video.
whats the process for installing the msi card? unintall intel drivers, shut down, disable onboard video, install msi card, boot up then install msi/nvidia drivers?
anything else i need to do?


----------



## joeh4384

Yeah before I put the SSD in the front, I had a bracket installed. Always download gpu drivers directly from nvidia. I am running the latest from them. Yes, uninstall the old drivers and install the new card. After that download the latest drivers. I personally like GeForce experience and how it notifies of driver updates and game optimization. AMDs cRAPTR is pretty much garbage compared to it.


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Yeah before I put the SSD in the front, I had a bracket installed. Always download gpu drivers directly from nvidia. I am running the latest from them. Yes, uninstall the old drivers and install the new card. After that download the latest drivers. I personally like GeForce experience and how it notifies of driver updates and game optimization. AMDs cRAPTR is pretty much garbage compared to it.


Thanks, good to know. May I ask from what I see you are using SILVERSTONE ST55F-G 550W modullar yes ? Do cables coming out of the PSU press against the MSI 970 as I can't see it on the pictues?


----------



## joeh4384

They are pretty close to the GPU but they do not touch. I bought these which really helped with cable management.

http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Flexible-Modular-PP05-E/dp/B00H7Y3I4M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1413910977&sr=8-1&keywords=Silverstone+PSU+short+cable


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sremick*
> 
> So, after doing a lot more research I decided that although the stock CPU cooler on the chip I'll be ordering is sufficiently quiet, it doesn't cool very well. So based on that I decided that I'd get a different heatsink/fan.
> 
> I was about ready to pull the trigger on the Thermalright True Spirit 140 but then discovered that it wouldn't fit with 6 drives. Even the TS120M looks like it might be a problem. Urgh. So my questions:
> 
> 1) Does anyone have a setup with a TS120M and all 6 drive bays loaded? Photos?
> 2) What's the quietest cooler I can get that can fit w/ 6 drives? I don't need crazy cooling (85W, stock speeds, no OC) so noise is the priority.
> 
> Thanks


I have TS120M and if you check my pics you see it fits fine, at least on my board (see my rigs for Parts list). I have two hdd cages mounted and obly thing third one would interfere is gcard (of course). I am currently traveling in Europe so can't give any pics, sry







But see my older pics and rigs info!


----------



## Russ369

Im happy









Temps are much better than I thought they would be with this case...


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are much better than I thought they would be with this case...


Nice rig bro! Couple questions:

1. How is h60 performing on your cpu - temps and noise ?
2. How close is the h60 to your MSI GPU ? Is there a gap wide enough so i'm not worried about it ?








3. Is your PSU running silient and where did you get cables for it ? Are they the same as modular cables for silverstone psus?
4. Really liking your Windows theme, what is that ?

Would be grateful for your reply







Best regards:thumb:


----------



## MeanGreeny

Hi All,

A quick question about the shorter graphics cards i.e. below 170mm so that I can use 3 disk cages.

What will fit into the Node? I've read that it doesn't play well with what some people call a 2.5 slot gfx card but the various websites seem to differ on which category they are e.g. the PNY XLR8 GTX 750 Ti Performance Edition gets called a 2 slot or a 2.5 slot depending upon which vendor you look at.

The 2 slot cards get reasonable reviews/comments for cool and quiet [and that's what I'm after since it's not a gaming box] but short seems to go with fat here.

The single slot cards available seem to have been reviewed as loud, hot and not great choices.

Anybody got any vanilla dual slot 750Ti suggestions that we know will fit?

I'll be using a Gigabyte H97 WiFi board


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanGreeny*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> A quick question about the shorter graphics cards i.e. below 170mm so that I can use 3 disk cages.
> 
> What will fit into the Node? I've read that it doesn't play well with what some people call a 2.5 slot gfx card but the various websites seem to differ on which category they are e.g. the MSI GeForce GTX 750 Ti OC gets called a 2 slot or a 2.5 slot depending upon which vendor you look at.
> 
> The MSI GTX750Ti cards get pretty good reviews/comments for cool and quiet [and that's what I'm after since it's not a gaming box] but short seems to go with fat here.
> 
> The single slot cards available seem to have been reviewed as loud, hot and not great choices.
> 
> Anybody got any vanilla dual slot 750Ti suggestions that we know will fit?


Asus abd msi have itx-version of 760, which is 170mm long. Check them too, as msi-model received good reviews too.


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanGreeny*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> A quick question about the shorter graphics cards i.e. below 170mm so that I can use 3 disk cages.
> 
> What will fit into the Node? I've read that it doesn't play well with what some people call a 2.5 slot gfx card but the various websites seem to differ on which category they are e.g. the PNY XLR8 GTX 750 Ti Performance Edition gets called a 2 slot or a 2.5 slot depending upon which vendor you look at.
> 
> The 2 slot cards get reasonable reviews/comments for cool and quiet [and that's what I'm after since it's not a gaming box] but short seems to go with fat here.
> 
> The single slot cards available seem to have been reviewed as loud, hot and not great choices.
> 
> Anybody got any vanilla dual slot 750Ti suggestions that we know will fit?
> 
> I'll be using a Gigabyte H97 WiFi board


Or you can wait and get mini 12cm 970 gtx card from gigabyte









http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/gigabyte-mini-itx-gtx-970-graphics-card.html


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanGreeny*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> A quick question about the shorter graphics cards i.e. below 170mm so that I can use 3 disk cages.
> 
> What will fit into the Node? I've read that it doesn't play well with what some people call a 2.5 slot gfx card but the various websites seem to differ on which category they are e.g. the PNY XLR8 GTX 750 Ti Performance Edition gets called a 2 slot or a 2.5 slot depending upon which vendor you look at.
> 
> The 2 slot cards get reasonable reviews/comments for cool and quiet [and that's what I'm after since it's not a gaming box] but short seems to go with fat here.
> 
> The single slot cards available seem to have been reviewed as loud, hot and not great choices.
> 
> Anybody got any vanilla dual slot 750Ti suggestions that we know will fit?
> 
> I'll be using a Gigabyte H97 WiFi board


any of the EVGA 750Ti short boards will suffice - from what ive heard they are very quiet. or the 750 for that matter if the GPU performance isnt vital.

i run the galaxy LP 750Ti off the same board in my loungeroom pc - but you should stick to full height cards for silence.


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> Nice rig bro! Couple questions:
> 
> 1. How is h60 performing on your cpu - temps and noise ?
> 2. How close is the h60 to your MSI GPU ? Is there a gap wide enough so i'm not worried about it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Is your PSU running silient and where did you get cables for it ? Are they the same as modular cables for silverstone psus?
> 4. Really liking your Windows theme, what is that ?
> 
> Would be grateful for your reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards:thumb:


1. Temp wise im okay, obviously its going to run a bit hotter than say having it in a ATX case with more cooling. I get around 35c-41c idle temps, around 55-65c load depending on what game im running. It still stays under 70 which is all I care about. Noise is pretty decent, the Cougar fans im using are fairly silent, plus I wear headphones so it doesnt bother me at all. One thing for sure id say is change out the 2 92mm fans at the front, I put in some Arctic F9 ones (or whatever they are called) for $6 each, instead of paying 20 bucks for the noctua ones, and they move alot more air than the stock crap ones

Also, I cant see anyone using their AIO coolers as intake (as Corsair says) in this case, WAY too much heat build up inside the case, so I have it exhaust... If only Fractal added some sort of cooling at the top of the case to let out hot air, maybe adding mesh up top, then you could use it that way...

2. Everything fits as long as you position the tubing closer to the other side (opposite of the video card), there is a small gap, clearance isnt an issue, ill post some more pics below so you can see

3. PSU runs pretty silent, not that I can notice it over the GPU and h60... Cables are the regular ones that come with it, I just cleaned the cables up the best I could, only the PCIE ones can be visible, plus I took out the front port connectors which makes everything look cleaner as well.

4. Just the regular windows 8 theme with a Crysis wallpaper
















since these pics were taken i routed the PCIE cable a bit differently instead of it being bundled at the end there, I routed it neatly under so it looks a bit better, I also had to add some electrical tape by the back of the PSU where you can see some of the HD power cord being ripped up due to me taking off the case cover, it keeps knicking it... Gotta be crafty with this case, its a pain in the ass sometimes


----------



## bydus

many thanks mate!


----------



## abba77

got the msi 970. cable organization was tough. will have to spend a little more time. broke off the pcie retention clip off the motherboard. dangit. good thing the card is orientated the way it is, shouldnt matter. will get pics after improving cabling.


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> got the msi 970. cable organization was tough. will have to spend a little more time. broke off the pcie retention clip off the motherboard. dangit. good thing the card is orientated the way it is, shouldnt matter. will get pics after improving cabling.


make sure u do post pics, sorry to hear about the clip. Are u using modular cables ?


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> got the msi 970. cable organization was tough. will have to spend a little more time. broke off the pcie retention clip off the motherboard. dangit. good thing the card is orientated the way it is, shouldnt matter. will get pics after improving cabling.


I busted the clip too. I really hate the PCIe rentention setup in on the node.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Anyone have a i7 4790K inside this case. What kind of temps are you getting with it?


----------



## bobsaget

it heavily depends on your cpu cooler, graphics card, etc..


----------



## abba77

you see my specs in signature.
right now at idle, msi afterburner is showing about 34/35 for both cpu and gpu.

using furmark/kombuster, gpu temps are maxing at at 70 after 5mins.
I dont know if CPU was going up to 4 or 4.4 as afterburner is showing 1.6 and showing max 55 to 65C. cpuz was showing 4.4 to 4.6GHz though.
prime 95 made it jump to 78 to 81C as per afterburner.

any specific tools/monitors to use?


----------



## andrewjamesperc

just wondering if someone could help me out, i build an htpc with this case today and the white light is constantly flashing. is that supposed to be that way? i find it very annoying.


----------



## TMatzelle60

means HDD activity something could be running in background


----------



## andrewjamesperc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> means HDD activity something could be running in background


i have sabnzbd downloading in the background i guess thats what it is. is it necessary to have it flashing, or can i disable it?


----------



## abba77

i only connect the power/reset connector to motherboard, no hdd or power light connector. to make things cleaner, i also didnt connect the front audio ports. i coiled them up and tucked them inside the front.
i didnt connect lights mostly because have an 18month old that would love to play with the power buttons attracted by the light. he doesnt know the power button is there right now.


----------



## andrewjamesperc

Ok so I'll just yank the HDD led then. Thanks. Love the case, but man was it tight I actually ended up bending one of the USB 3.0 pins on the mobo because I tried to fiddle with it too much. Sucks but I would use the case USB anyway.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Yep, just unplug the HDD activity LED. My MSI motherboard has an option in the UEFI to disable it as well - but not sure if your board has that as well.


----------



## andrewjamesperc

I have a gigabyte board. I have to go back in to add another hd tmrw anyway so I'll just take it off. Thanks everyone!


----------



## kroez

Hey guys , i would like to build my own Fractal Design Node 304 gaming rig with CPU Intel® Core i7-4790K and MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G... what motherboard and CPU cooler would you recommend me?

I was wondering about ASUS Z97I-PLUS, ASUS H97I-PLUS or even MSI Z87I GAMING AC what would be the best choice?.

Also i'm looking for quiet and efficient CPU cooler. I'm not sure if NOCTUA NH-L9i is good enough to run it cool and quiet. Maybe some water cooler would be better?

Thank you for your answers.


----------



## TMatzelle60

thermalright axp-200 or 100 should be fine with no oc


----------



## abba77

check the cpu placement on the msi z97 boards. may hinder larger air cooled towers being being used most efficiently. not sure about msi z87.


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kroez*
> 
> Hey guys , i would like to build my own Fractal Design Node 304 gaming rig with CPU Intel® Core i7-4790K and MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G... what motherboard and CPU cooler would you recommend me?
> 
> I was wondering about ASUS Z97I-PLUS, ASUS H97I-PLUS or even MSI Z87I GAMING AC what would be the best choice?.
> 
> Also i'm looking for quiet and efficient CPU cooler. I'm not sure if NOCTUA NH-L9i is good enough to run it cool and quiet. Maybe some water cooler would be better?
> 
> Thank you for your answers.


I have the z97-I plus, I can definitely vouch for it. I like the features it comes with, its a solid mobo for this particular build... Great bios too, im using a P/P h60 setup, temps are decent depending on how hot my room is though... I posted some pics a few pages back if you wanna see...


----------



## joeh4384

I have the As-Rock Z87-e and it's cpu slot is ideal where tower coolers won't interfere with the GPU. The Z97e-itx version has the same socket layout. I would vouch for it.


----------



## auteur

hello!

this case looks amazing for building a NAS with XPEnology!

1) does anyone fit on a node 304 more than 6 (3,5") hard drives (not including the SSDs)
I know about the node 604 that supports 8 drives, but unfortunately doesn't fit in my ikea expedit shelf. I need a case smaller than 34cm width.

2) anyone here with node 304 and XPEnology, to help me find a compatible and not overpriced motherboard that support 6 or (even better) more SATA drives?

3) since that i plan to install 6 drives (or more if its possible) do i need to be careful about the PSU size?
i think that the space between the drives and PSU is very limited...

thanks in advance!


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auteur*
> 
> hello!
> 
> this case looks amazing for building a NAS with XPEnology!
> 
> 1) does anyone fit on a node 304 more than 6 (3,5") hard drives (not including the SSDs)
> I know about the node 604 that supports 8 drives, but unfortunately doesn't fit in my ikea expedit shelf. I need a case smaller than 34cm width.
> 
> 2) anyone here with node 304 and XPEnology, to help me find a compatible and not overpriced motherboard that support 6 or (even better) more SATA drives?
> 
> 3) since that i plan to install 6 drives (or more if its possible) do i need to be careful about the PSU size?
> i think that the space between the drives and PSU is very limited...
> 
> thanks in advance!


More than 6 3,5" HDDs is very, very difficult and most likely not possible in any reasonable way, unless heavily modding the case.

PSU doesn't interface with hdd cages, third cage only interferes with gpu. So as you most likely dont get gpu (Bcs NAS), you can get all three cages (6 hdds) with "no problems".


----------



## bydus

Which modular power supply fellow node 304 would recommend, I would like to be able to fit ASUS 970gtx strix as well as one or two hard drive cage on top. I would like it to be quiet, efficient and reliable. Will something like Seasonic G-550 do the job well ?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> Which modular power supply fellow node 304 would recommend, I would like to be able to fit ASUS 970gtx strix as well as one or two hard drive cage on top. I would like it to be quiet, efficient and reliable. Will something like Seasonic G-550 do the job well ?


I've been happy with Seasonic G-550. I have currently two cages mounted with Gigabyte GTX760 windforce 3x, and they all go along fine.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> Which modular power supply fellow node 304 would recommend, I would like to be able to fit ASUS 970gtx strix as well as one or two hard drive cage on top. I would like it to be quiet, efficient and reliable. Will something like Seasonic G-550 do the job well ?


G550 will have 0 graphics card clearance problems. Even a 12" GPU with backplate will fit inside a Node 304 without any problems.

@.theMetal

Maybe we should add a list of PSUs that fit inside a Node 304 without graphics card issues and add it in the first page to prevent the same question being asked every few pages. I'll try to make a quick list when I have a "free time"--- in the office


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> Which modular power supply fellow node 304 would recommend, I would like to be able to fit ASUS 970gtx strix as well as one or two hard drive cage on top. I would like it to be quiet, efficient and reliable. Will something like Seasonic G-550 do the job well ?
> 
> 
> 
> G550 will have 0 graphics card clearance problems. Even a 12" GPU with backplate will fit inside a Node 304 without any problems.
> 
> @.theMetal
> 
> Maybe we should add a list of PSUs that fit inside a Node 304 without graphics card issues and add it in the first page to prevent the same question being asked every few pages. I'll try to make a quick list when I have a "free time"--- in the office
Click to expand...

That sounds like a plan, appreciate it







PM me the list and I will put it in the first post.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> That sounds like a plan, appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me the list and I will put it in the first post.


Sure thing. It will not be specific with all of those measurements though, I will just base it on this thread and pics here xD


----------



## Dyaems

Listing the PSUs might be harder than what I thought, specially for a model that has different OEMs *stares at Corsair*

This may take a while as I am also adding a brief description for the PSUs, although I'm just copy-pasting it









Anyways, to name a few PSUs that won't have GPU clearance issues in any way at all, in no particular order:
- All non-modular PSUs
- Seasonic G series and its rebrands
- Silverstone Strider Bronze and Gold
- Corsair CX-M


----------



## bobsaget

Dont forget the cm v550s and the new fractal design Edison m (rebadged seasonic g series)


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Dont forget the cm v550s and the new fractal design Edison m (rebadged seasonic g series)


I'm done with searching the thread and included most PSUs posted. I'm still abit confused with Corsair HX and TX though, lol... Anyways, does CM VS series not block any graphics card? Even really long ones?


----------



## bydus

Me being a noob and not buling a pc in like 10 years I wanted to ask if someone could tell me how 2 small front fans and one big on the back connect to motherboard ? Meaning that most mitx mobos have 2 fan controllers / inputs. Obviously one goes for cpu but what about 3 case fans ? Are they all connected to each other and then one plug goes into the motherboard from which I can control the speed of all 3 case fans together ?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> Me being a noob and not buling a pc in like 10 years I wanted to ask if someone could tell me how 2 small front fans and one big on the back connect to motherboard ? Meaning that most mitx mobos have 2 fan controllers / inputs. Obviously one goes for cpu but what about 3 case fans ? Are they all connected to each other and then one plug goes into the motherboard from which I can control the speed of all 3 case fans together ?


There are splitters for that. One 4pin to mobo, 3pins to fans and molex for power. BUT. In node there is built in fancontroller for three fans. You plug fans there and get power with molex and set speed manually with three voltages, 12, 7, 5 volts.


----------



## abba77

i have been up and running fine, but thought I would check before spending some time this weekend on cable management again.

I have the seasonic G650 semi-modular. I didnt use the fixed pci-cable to the msi 970.

i connected 1 flat modular cable to the PSU PCI-E port. This 1 cable has 2 plugs, both 6+2. I used one 6+2 to connect to the 8 port on the gpu, and the other 6 to connect to the 6.
I didnt used the fixed cable from the psu as the cable between its own two plugs was very stiff and short to bend back to connect to both GPU power ports.

Is this ok, or should the 8 and 6 on the gpu be supplied by two separate cables from the psu?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> Me being a noob and not buling a pc in like 10 years I wanted to ask if someone could tell me how 2 small front fans and one big on the back connect to motherboard ? Meaning that most mitx mobos have 2 fan controllers / inputs. Obviously one goes for cpu but what about 3 case fans ? Are they all connected to each other and then one plug goes into the motherboard from which I can control the speed of all 3 case fans together ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> There are splitters for that. One 4pin to mobo, 3pins to fans and molex for power. BUT. In node there is built in fancontroller for three fans. You plug fans there and get power with molex and set speed manually with three voltages, 12, 7, 5 volts.


In addition to what contay said, some ITX motherboards have more than three fan headers, like the Z87i-pro/M6I/M7I. All of them has 4 fan headers.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I'm done with searching the thread and included most PSUs posted. I'm still abit confused with Corsair HX and TX though, lol... Anyways, does CM VS series not block any graphics card? Even really long ones?


The cooler master vs series are only 140mm lenght, so I think it would not block any graphics card


----------



## bobsaget

They are basically 3 modular PSUs that are 100% compatible with long gfx.

- the Seasonic G 450/550/650 series (and its OEMs such the Fractal Design Edison M)
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=348
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=373

- the Silverstone Strider Gold st55f/st65f, respectively 550 and 650W (the 750 and 850w versions are bigger and may conflict with longer gfx)
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Silverstone/ST65F-G/11.html
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story7&reid=328

- The CM V 450/550/650/750 Semi-Modular (not to be confused with the V Series 700/850/1000/1200 which WON'T fit, *** with the product names CM)
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/V550S/11.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/VSM750/11.html


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> In addition to what contay said, some ITX motherboards have more than three fan headers, like the Z87i-pro/M6I/M7I. All of them has 4 fan headers.


I didn't mention mobos because I thought bydus had mobo already but seems I just misunderstood. But aren't more than two case fan heads rare and usually on very high end mITX boards?


----------



## TMatzelle60

Is the seasonic G series a good reliable psu.

Also you mena the Fractial Edison M OEM is the Seasonic G series


----------



## bobsaget

Seasonic G Series are great power supplies. See the links I posted above.

The Fractal Edison M is basically a Seasonic G Serie with the Fractal Design logo on it and a different fan I think (at least the color is different)


----------



## TMatzelle60

Thanks wanted to do a Fractal build


----------



## bobsaget

Cool idea but you won't find many Fractal Design branded components apart from the case, fans, and PSU









Not even sure you will be able to buy the Edison M, it's brand new so availability must be close to none atm.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Cool idea but you won't find many Fractal Design branded components apart from the case, fans, and PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even sure you will be able to buy the Edison M, it's brand new so availability must be close to none atm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Thanks wanted to do a Fractal build


Well, case+fans+psu makes quite a big portion of how your build looks. At least colors are united.


----------



## abba77

anyone?









http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/4320_30#post_23064642

".....should the 8 and 6 on the gpu be supplied by two separate cables from the psu?"


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/4320_30#post_23064642
> 
> ".....should the 8 and 6 on the gpu be supplied by two separate cables from the psu?"


So, did I understand correctly: You have single cable which splits to 2x 6+2? And you wonder can you use ONE such cable for GPU? YES!

Also, if there is fixed 2 x 6+2 pin, you could use it as well. But you dont need to use two cables unless your gpu has 3x 6pin or something like that


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/4320_30#post_23064642
> 
> ".....should the 8 and 6 on the gpu be supplied by two separate cables from the psu?"


Most PCI-E cables have two 6+2 pins for a reason. You only need the one cable, but need to use both ends. If your GPU has one 8 and one 6 like mine you'll end up with a 2 pin just kinda chilling there.


----------



## joeh4384

I would use 1 cable for any card besides the dual gpu ones like the 295x2


----------



## abba77

perfect. thanks all. i've got the dangling 2 pin remaining like solBLACK


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## bobsaget

I like it! 140mm rad is enough for both GPU and CPU?


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> They are basically 3 modular PSUs that are 100% compatible with long gfx.
> 
> - the Seasonic G 450/550/650 series (and its OEMs such the Fractal Design Edison M)
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=348
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=373
> 
> - the Silverstone Strider Gold st55f/st65f, respectively 550 and 650W (the 750 and 850w versions are bigger and may conflict with longer gfx)
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Silverstone/ST65F-G/11.html
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story7&reid=328
> 
> - The CM V 450/550/650/750 Semi-Modular (not to be confused with the V Series 700/850/1000/1200 which WON'T fit, *** with the product names CM)
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/V550S/11.html
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/VSM750/11.html


Thanks for this.

I think I do not need to post the list of PSUs that I got, although I'm almost done with it, and just use this instead on the first page since the other PSUs that are not the ones above may be inaccurate because I am just basing it off of pics.


----------



## TMatzelle60

I have no clue if i should get the ASRock Z97E-itx and a GTX 980 or Get a Maximus VII Impact with a GTX970


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> I have no clue if i should get the ASRock Z97E-itx and a GTX 980 or Get a Maximus VII Impact with a GTX970


I would get whichever fits your needs more. I think the Asrock board has only 2 fan headers? The Impact has 4. This might be important specially if you do not want to use the built-in fan controllers from the Node 304. I could be wrong about the Asrock board though.

Should also consider motherboard placement as well, like 8pin EPS12V, Sata, etc... I personally am not fond of both boards placement xD Sata ports for Asus, and both 8pin EPS12V and Sata for Asrock.


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Thanks for this.
> 
> I think I do not need to post the list of PSUs that I got, although I'm almost done with it, and just use this instead on the first page since the other PSUs that are not the ones above may be inaccurate because I am just basing it off of pics.


Np, glad to help


----------



## bydus

I wanted to ask if seasonic g-450w will be a good choice(enough power) for my node 304 with i5-4590k, strix 970gtx and up to 3x3.5inch drives + some ssds in the future. From what I've read on the forums its always good to have more powerful psu not to stress it too much, is that true ? Thanks in advance


----------



## bobsaget

It's enough imo. But you may wanna go for the g550. As you said, less stress is better


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> I wanted to ask if seasonic g-450w will be a good choice(enough power) for my node 304 with i5-4590k, strix 970gtx and up to 3x3.5inch drives + some ssds in the future. From what I've read on the forums its always good to have more powerful psu not to stress it too much, is that true ? Thanks in advance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> It's enough imo. But you may wanna go for the g550. As you said, less stress is better


You will find youself happy with g550. Also: I took 550 instead of same reason: 450 is enough, but 550 isnt near it's Limits. Also, psus typically have best effiency Around 50-80% load area, which in my and your case goes to 550 favor. I imagine your total wattage is around 350-400 at highest?


----------



## bydus

Thanks for clearing this up guys, you are right I'll be better off with 550


----------



## bobsaget

good choice


----------



## bydus

Ok I sold my ps4 and other electronics and think I'm ready to start buying parts, but wanted to as pros first







This will be mainly used for gaming.

Last time I build a pc was 10 years ago so correct me if I'm wrong in some parts







I did quite a bit of research and hope will do well, so the list is:

-CPU: i5-4590k (not planning to overclock at this point - maybe in the future when games start to require more power)
-Cooler: noctua nh-l9i - I don't want to experiment with different coolers and this seems to be easy install and as long as it keeps temps below 70degrees I'm ok with it, I need it to be quiet again not planning to O/C, i've read users using it on i7-4770k with temps below 70c
-Motherboard: ASRock Z97M-ITX/AC - best bang for the buck and I think It will do just fine
-RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB, DIMM,1600MHz, DDR3, CL9, XMP,Non-ECC, heat spreader - I want one stick 8gb low profile (in case i decide to upgrade cooling in the future) - is this good choice ?
-PSU- Seasonic g550 - need it to be modullar and fit case no problem with long GPU
-GPU- either ASUS Strix 970 or upcoming Gigabyte 12cm 970 short card (will check reviews and temps first). - I dunno about strix also from what I've read it doesn't cool the memory well or something like that.
-CASE - node 304 (duhh)









Overall I want it to be as quiet as possible when gaming and idle. I will use nh-l9i to cool cpu and supplied case fans on low settings to move the air out of the case. My plan is to play older, current and upcoming games at max with 2xAA at 1080p with vsync and frame rate limiter at 58fps to limit screen tearing + 360 controller. I've tested like 6 games on my laptop with those settings and all games are as responsive as on ps4 in games that have 60fps.

Looking forward to read your thoughts on this build and recommendations.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> Ok I sold my ps4 and other electronics and think I'm ready to start buying parts, but wanted to as pros first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be mainly used for gaming.
> 
> Last time I build a pc was 10 years ago so correct me if I'm wrong in some parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did quite a bit of research and hope will do well, so the list is:
> 
> -CPU: i5-4590k (not planning to overclock at this point - maybe in the future when games start to require more power)
> -Cooler: noctua nh-l9i - I don't want to experiment with different coolers and this seems to be easy install and as long as it keeps temps below 70degrees I'm ok with it, I need it to be quiet again not planning to O/C, i've read users using it on i7-4770k with temps below 70c
> -Motherboard: ASRock Z97M-ITX/AC - best bang for the buck and I think It will do just fine
> -RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB, DIMM,1600MHz, DDR3, CL9, XMP,Non-ECC, heat spreader - I want one stick 8gb low profile (in case i decide to upgrade cooling in the future) - is this good choice ?
> -PSU- Seasonic g550 - need it to be modullar and fit case no problem with long GPU
> -GPU- either ASUS Strix 970 or upcoming Gigabyte 12cm 970 short card (will check reviews and temps first). - I dunno about strix also from what I've read it doesn't cool the memory well or something like that.
> -CASE - node 304 (duhh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I want it to be as quiet as possible when gaming and idle. I will use nh-l9i to cool cpu and supplied case fans on low settings to move the air out of the case. My plan is to play older, current and upcoming games at max with 2xAA at 1080p with vsync and frame rate limiter at 58fps to limit screen tearing + 360 controller. I've tested like 6 games on my laptop with those settings and all games are as responsive as on ps4 in games that have 60fps.
> 
> Looking forward to read your thoughts on this build and recommendations.


Dont get the l9i, your getting a k series and a quad will get hot. I am using an l9i on my media server/htpc and fully stressed it hit about 65c easy on an i3. Get the U12S and just leave one fan on it with U.L.N.A on it. That will keep you cool and still be plenty quiet, also that will give you the option of overclocking later on if you decide to since your getting a k series.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Why not the ASRock Z97E-itx/ac

Nice motherboard.

IDK how it is i think it should be good quality and everything. Wonder if anyone has it


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Dont get the l9i, your getting a k series and a quad will get hot. I am using an l9i on my media server/htpc and fully stressed it hit about 65c easy on an i3. Get the U12S and just leave one fan on it with U.L.N.A on it. That will keep you cool and still be plenty quiet, also that will give you the option of overclocking later on if you decide to since your getting a k series.


good call, thanks. There shouldn't be a problem with u12s fitting on asrock 97 board and having one or two HD bracket installed?


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Why not the ASRock Z97E-itx/ac
> 
> Nice motherboard.
> 
> IDK how it is i think it should be good quality and everything. Wonder if anyone has it


its a little bit more expensive and I'm not sure what the difference is between those 2 boards... or if its worth the money


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> good call, thanks. There shouldn't be a problem with u12s fitting on asrock 97 board and having one or two HD bracket installed?


There could be if you have the fan up front but I think you will be fine. If it does interfere you could move the fan behind it in pull instead of push. It will still give you WAY better temps than the l9i. I don't want to make it seem like I'm bashing on the l9i because I have one and for light duty its great, but heavy loads even on dual core only make it a little better than stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> its a little bit more expensive and I'm not sure what the difference is between those 2 boards... or if its worth the money


VRM heatsink and better circuitry, intel nic, more sata ports and better onboard audio.


----------



## TMatzelle60

ASRock does a real nice jobs with there boards


----------



## abba77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammoshe*


I love the braided cables. They look so flexible, would do wonders for cable management.


----------



## lexsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> I have no clue if i should get the ASRock Z97E-itx and a GTX 980 or Get a Maximus VII Impact with a GTX970


I have the MAXIMUS VI IMPACT.
It's great for fast and dirty OC, good temps and all but...
It has 1 CPU-FAN_HEADER : true PWM, go down to 1 % RPM.
It has 3 CHASSIS-FAN_HEADERS: 4-pin, FAKE PWM, can not go less than 40 % RPM ( it is voltage regulated ).
So, you would be better off with 1 CPU and 1 SYS, if BOTH are TRUE PWM.
But the mobo really shines on OC, adaptive voltage is great, I got to 4.5 Ghz @ 1.3 V by changing just 2 settings, everything else is on auto : it's that good.
I have officially become a ROG fanboy.


----------



## Hamlime

Edit: I wll go for 605 instead


----------



## suppliziante

Hi guys, i'm from Italy! I fell in love with this white baby and i need your help.

That's what i'm sure of:
MB:Asus Z97I-Plus
CPU: 4690k
PSU: CM V550S
VGA: the cheapest tri fan GTX 970

not so sure:
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws X DDR3 2400, 11-13-13-31, 1.65V. F3-2400C11D-8GXM or...?
Cooler: Scythe Kotetsu, Scythe Mugen 4 or Alpenföhn Brocken 2 all at the same price of the Hyper 412S

the crazy idea:
Storage: i'd like to buy only one Crucial M550 M.2 SSD 256gb to put under the Z97I-Plus and spare a cable couple of cable for better air flow. It's a feasible solution?

tnx for your help and sorry my english


----------



## bonedancr

Which two settings?


----------



## engmsf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexsan*
> 
> I have the MAXIMUS VI IMPACT.
> It's great for fast and dirty OC, good temps and all but...
> It has 1 CPU-FAN_HEADER : true PWM, go down to 1 % RPM.
> It has 3 CHASSIS-FAN_HEADERS: 4-pin, FAKE PWM, can not go less than 40 % RPM ( it is voltage regulated ).
> So, you would be better off with 1 CPU and 1 SYS, if BOTH are TRUE PWM.
> But the mobo really shines on OC, adaptive voltage is great, I got to 4.5 Ghz @ 1.3 V by changing just 2 settings, everything else is on auto : it's that good.
> I have officially become a ROG fanboy.


Thanks for the info as I was considering the Maximum VI Impact at one time because of the 1 CPU PWM and 3 Chassis PWM headers for the Node 304.

Probably out of this scope (requires multimeter), but were you able to measure that the supply voltage (12V) changed on the Chassis header with change in requested speed?

Also, I'm pretty sure for true 4-pin PWM operation, the control PWM voltage stays consistent at 5V and the duty cycle fluctuates.


----------



## freesek

Hello. It's my first post on this forum.

Three months ago i have bought the white version of Node 304, and I am very happy about the purchase. It is my first mini itx case and i hesitated for quite a long time before i made my choice.

The only thing that I would like to change is the 140mm fan which is making noticable noise. At night even if it's set to the medium setting on fan controller it's a bit too loud for me.

Can you please tell me, is replacing that fan with one of Noctua's or maybe other brand, would actually help me to achieve the difference which would justify spending third of a price of the case?


----------



## bobsaget

It's hard to say. Will it make a difference noise wise? Probably. Is it worth it? Idk really, but you don't have to spend 20 bucks or euros for a good case fan. You should take a look at one of the redux series fan from noctua. My personal favorites are be quiet silent wings but they are very expensive and you can't buy them in the us.


----------



## contay

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freesek*
> 
> Hello. It's my first post on this forum.
> 
> Three months ago i have bought the white version of Node 304, and I am very happy about the purchase. It is my first mini itx case and i hesitated for quite a long time before i made my choice.
> 
> The only thing that I would like to change is the 140mm fan which is making noticable noise. At night even if it's set to the medium setting on fan controller it's a bit too loud for me.
> 
> Can you please tell me, is replacing that fan with one of Noctua's or maybe other brand, would actually help me to achieve the difference which would justify spending third of a price of the case?


I could also mention Akasa fans, like black apache. Good way under 20$ and they seem to be competing Noctua. Also be quiet!, like @bobsaget said. Also check thermalright fans. But there are many smaller brands which are good bang for buck.

I chose noctuas and phanteks mostly because there was nice discount when I bought them. Now I am considering those Akasas on my other rig.


----------



## lexsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> I have no clue if i should get the ASRock Z97E-itx and a GTX 980 or Get a Maximus VII Impact with a GTX970


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *engmsf*
> 
> Thanks for the info as I was considering the Maximum VI Impact at one time because of the 1 CPU PWM and 3 Chassis PWM headers for the Node 304.
> 
> Probably out of this scope (requires multimeter), but were you able to measure that the supply voltage (12V) changed on the Chassis header with change in requested speed?
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure for true 4-pin PWM operation, the control PWM voltage stays consistent at 5V and the duty cycle fluctuates.


No, I don't have the measuring equipment, just confirmed what other Asus threads said about it.
The voltage drops because I have 2 noctua industrialPPC 3000: 1 on CPU, 1 on CHASSIS. The CPU FAN goes as low as 8 % ( 300 RPM), while CHASSIS can not go lower than 41 % ( 1600 RPM ).
So I need a splitter with psu power.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freesek*
> 
> Hello. It's my first post on this forum.
> 
> Three months ago i have bought the white version of Node 304, and I am very happy about the purchase. It is my first mini itx case and i hesitated for quite a long time before i made my choice.
> 
> The only thing that I would like to change is the 140mm fan which is making noticable noise. At night even if it's set to the medium setting on fan controller it's a bit too loud for me.
> 
> Can you please tell me, is replacing that fan with one of Noctua's or maybe other brand, would actually help me to achieve the difference which would justify spending third of a price of the case?


Run it at low speed then.


----------



## freesek

@bobsaget, @contay thanks for your advice guys. I'll try to find an alternative to those more expensive Noctua models. btw I live in UK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Run it at low speed then.


I still need quite good airflow because of ssd (which gets relatively hot) and semi-passive gtx750 ti card. That's why I am looking for a fan which would give me a good compromise between noise and performance. Price is actually a secondary thing but as I said I would rather like to be sure that it's actually worth to pay more.

Any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freesek*
> 
> @bobsaget, @contay thanks for your advice guys. I'll try to find an alternative to those more expensive Noctua models. btw I live in UK.
> 
> I still need quite good airflow because of ssd (which gets relatively hot) and semi-passive gtx750 ti card. That's why I am looking for a fan which would give me a good compromise between noise and performance. Price is actually a secondary thing but as I said I would rather like to be sure that it's actually worth to pay more.
> 
> Any advice will be much appreciated.


I send you something PM which could help. (And if someone wonders what, just amazon links but I didn't want openly advertise)


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> I send you something PM which could help. (And if someone wonders what, just amazon links but I didn't want openly advertise)


You can post amazon links, you cannot however post affiliate links.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> You can post amazon links, you cannot however post affiliate links.


Good to know for future : )


----------



## bydus

I'm changing my mind once again, I think I will go for water cooling solution for my build, the reason for it is that I want to have clear access to 2 drive bays and tower coolers seem to have very close fit to the bays. What do you guys think, which water cooler should I go for ? I was thinking h60 but the space between the cooler and gpu is minimal and don't know if 970 strix or msi 970 will fit without touching it. H80i I heard makes a lot of noise and is quite loud. I wanted some recommendations, do most of you prefer air cooling over water? Is it safe and reliable meaning the tube wont leak on the motherboard etc. Thanks in advance


----------



## SteveZ23

New 304 owner awesome case, anyone have suggestions for replacement fans not digging the white/black

Build:

i7 4770k
Asus ROG Impact vi
Nvidia Reference 770
16gb (2x8gb) Crucial Balistix low profile
240gb Samsung SSD
Hyper 212 cooler
550watt Seasonic G Series PSU


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveZ23*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 304 owner awesome case, anyone have suggestions for replacement fans not digging the white/black
> 
> Build:
> 
> i7 4770k
> Asus ROG Impact vi
> Nvidia Reference 770
> 16gb (2x8gb) Crucial Balistix low profile
> 240gb Samsung SSD
> Hyper 212 cooler
> 550watt Seasonic G Series PSU


I replaced mine with noctuas but I doubt you want the fugly brown look. I think Cougar Vortex fans look pretty nice with black/orange.


----------



## bobsaget

You can buy the noctua redux ones if you prefer grey over brown. Or BeQuiet fans if you're located in EU


----------



## SteveZ23

going to look into the fans you guys listed, another thing I forgot is I want to get PWMs because the Fan expert2 shuts the fans off because the voltage goes too low I think.


----------



## bobsaget

You could also go for 3 pin fans and plug them directly into the 3 fan controller at the back of the case


----------



## contay

@SteveZ23, you could take two instant tips from @bobsaget. Go with non pwm redux fans and plug them to Node internal fan controller.


----------



## bobsaget

I know this case by heart


----------



## joeh4384

I personally went with PWN splitter to bypass the controller to keep cable management tidy.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> I personally went with PWN splitter to bypass the controller to keep cable management tidy.


Good option also. Front fans combined will take considerably less power than 12 W which seems to be usual limit for fan headers.


----------



## SteveZ23

Yeah, if there is one thing I like the least about the case it is that fan controller, it would have been much better placed at the front of the case.

even better if the power was a sata style power connection.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveZ23*


You are added


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveZ23*
> 
> Yeah, if there is one thing I like the least about the case it is that fan controller, it would have been much better placed at the front of the case.
> 
> even better if the power was a sata style power connection.


I might be wrong but if I remember correctly, the latest revision of the case provides a fan controller with sata power cable. Anyway I use a sata to molex fan adaptor since I don't have any use for molex except for the fan controller itself. Too much cable


----------



## wasabimaster

Pics are more or less potato quality but please forgive me for that.

Build:
i5 4670K @ 3.40GHz
Corsair H80i
ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT
2x4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
Asus GTX 760
Corsair CX600M
WD Blue 1 Tb
Kingston 128Gb SSD
Windows 7 Ultimate
and the obvious Fractal Design Node 304

I suppose H80i fans will get replaced with more quiet ones soon.


----------



## bobsaget

Nice setup. You should definitely oc your CPU with these mobo and cooler


----------



## wasabimaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Nice setup. You should definitely oc your CPU with these mobo and cooler


Now that you mention it, I'm actually reading the Haswell OC guide thread right now.








As you seem to "know the case by heart" I must ask how much of a difference swapping R2 front fans to BeQuiet!s made in terms of temps and noise? I'd like to stay run them at full 12V to get rid of fan controller + messy molex cable to keep the case as tidy as possible.


----------



## bobsaget

It was pure bragging but I can give you some advice. Using the fan controller does not necessarily induce (don't know which word to use here so I tried this one lol) mess in your cable management. You can route the two front fans cables on the right side of the mobo (on the exhaust side of the PSU) and below your rad with cable fan extenders (or even a Y splitter for cleaner looks).
I also bought a sata / molex adaptor in order to prevent using a whole molex cable which really complexifies the cable management process.

Regarding the fan noise, I wouldn't be able to answer since I did not test the FD fans. I didn't like the audible motor noise so I switched for beauiet ones.

At 7v, the bq silentwings usc 92mm 1600 rpm (not produced anymore and replaced by silentwings 2) and pure wings 2 140mm are dead silent. You can't hear them except if you put your ear next to it (no motor noise but airflow noise).

However since you're using a HDD and a aio, I'm not sure that you can hear the stock fans. Plus the fact that 3 premium fans cost as much as the case itself, so it's really up to you to decide if it's worth the investment.


----------



## MeltingPoint

Has anyone tried a reverse airflow setup? I am considering doing this since there are reports that the case is under negative pressure (tissue paper getting sucked into the psu side vent)

I am planning to buy a magnetic dust filter for the 140mm and remove the ones on the front.

Has anyone tried this setup? How are your temps vs default airflow direction? Do you still get negative pressure in the case?


----------



## K4IKEN

Here's to hoping I can finally pick this case up for the low on Black Friday.. I love my R4 but I need to downsize.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wasabimaster*


You are added as well


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Here's to hoping I can finally pick this case up for the low on Black Friday.. I love my R4 but I need to downsize.


Keep an eye out, I got all 3 of mine when they went on sale for $40 or $50 each.


----------



## pogush

Hello everyone,
I'm quite new here! I am planning to buy a 304 soon, but first I wanted to find the best components to put inside








I want to build complete silent build, so I'd like to go passive on both the cpu and psu.
My idea is among those lines:

Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI
Intel i3-4360
Seasonic SS-520FL2
I don't need a graphic card.
I will throw a bunch of nas hdds and an ssd.
CPU won't do much work anyway.. I was looking for a good silent cpu cooler and someone pointed me to the noctua NH D14 (maybe fanless).
Does anyone here have experience with a similar build?
Will that cpu cooler fit in the case with all the hard drives bays?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## bobsaget

NH D14 is overkill for this cpu imo. It's also outdated since Noctua released a newer version (NH D15).

NH U14s would be a superior choice. Cheaper and more than enough for an i3.

If you wanna go fanless, you could get a Thermalright HR 02 Macho Zero (but you will have to change the rear case fan with a slim 15mm one).


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> NH D14 is overkill for this cpu imo. It's also outdated since Noctua released a newer version (NH D15).
> 
> NH U14s would be a superior choice. Cheaper and more than enough for an i3.
> 
> If you wanna go fanless, you could get a Thermalright HR 02 Macho Zero (but you will have to change the rear case fan with a slim 15mm one).


How about inverting macho? Would it help?


----------



## pogush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> NH D14 is overkill for this cpu imo. It's also outdated since Noctua released a newer version (NH D15).
> 
> NH U14s would be a superior choice. Cheaper and more than enough for an i3.
> 
> If you wanna go fanless, you could get a Thermalright HR 02 Macho Zero (but you will have to change the rear case fan with a slim 15mm one).


Thanks!
The Thermalright seems too big to fit there (as you said I'd have to change the back fan) with all the hdd bays there.

What about a fanless NH U14S ? The rear case fan is so near that it might work with that alone, am I wrong?
Also, the CPU has a TDP of 54W, and that is at 100%


----------



## bobsaget

Not sure fanless is worth it, the included fan with the nh u14s is extremely silent, you probably wouldn't be able to hear it over your PSU fan or HDDs









I guess you can try, it won't cost you anything









Reverting the macho would probably conflict with the HDD bays


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Not sure fanless is worth it, the included fan with the nh u14s is extremely silent, you probably wouldn't be able to hear it over your PSU fan or HDDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you can try, it won't cost you anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reverting the macho would probably conflict with the HDD bays


Might be true about macho. But like bobsaget said, it comes with very silent fan. And if you set case fans to 5V, you most likely hear only HDDs, if you plan using six of them.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pogush*
> 
> Thanks!
> The Thermalright seems too big to fit there (as you said I'd have to change the back fan) with all the hdd bays there.
> 
> What about a fanless NH U14S ? The rear case fan is so near that it might work with that alone, am I wrong?
> Also, the CPU has a TDP of 54W, and that is at 100%


Why not just get an L9i? No need for a big tower if your not doing heavy loading on it. A big tower would just get in the way and be a waste of money. You wont hear the L9i over the stock fans anyways.


----------



## Dyaems

Heck, even a $5 Deepcool Gamma Archer is more silent than a stock cooler, if you're into silence that is. I used it on an OC'd G3258 before and I'm pleased with it. However, installing them is such a PITA.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Why not just get an L9i? No need for a big tower if your not doing heavy loading on it. A big tower would just get in the way and be a waste of money. You wont hear the L9i over the stock fans anyways.


the L9i is pretty expensive considering its performance. It's a good solution for cases with extreme restrictions on cpu cooler imo. I agree that the NH U14S is still op for an i3. A CM Hyper 212 Evo is enough, and can be very silent when the pwn is correctly set up


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> the L9i is pretty expensive considering its performance. It's a good solution for cases with extreme restrictions on cpu cooler imo. I agree that the NH U14S is still op for an i3. A CM Hyper 212 Evo is enough, and can be very silent when the pwn is correctly set up


Yes it is expensive. The point I am trying to get to though is to get a low profile downdraft cpu cooler. Not necessarily the L9i, I just happen to have one and recommend it. Towers will just add something to work around if drives need to be swapped. Low profile downdraft wont get in the way at all, not to mention once this case starts filling up more and more cables are going to be needed and sticking out.

Also pogush, go with the H97N-Wifi instead of the Z board. Its cheaper and if your not using a K series there is no need for the Z chipset (I got both of mine on sale for under $80 each which is why I'm using a Z board for my media server).

See the pics *here* of my media server. You're not going to want to work around a tower with a bunch of drives.


----------



## Relax Preppy

Hey guys, I am looking to build a PC strictly for gaming but I have never built one before.

Are these components ok for this case? Do I need a CPU cooler if I am not overclocking? Thanks.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($159.99 @ Micro Center)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($61.99 @ Mwave)
*Motherboard:* Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($107.24 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($148.50 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Crucial MX100 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($109.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($54.98 @ OutletPC)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card ($349.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($59.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($74.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($459.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $1587.65
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-11-11 17:34 EST-0500_


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relax Preppy*
> 
> Hey guys, I am looking to build a PC strictly for gaming but I have never built one before.
> 
> Are these components ok for this case? Do I need a CPU cooler if I am not overclocking? Thanks.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($159.99 @ Micro Center)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($61.99 @ Mwave)
> *Motherboard:* Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($107.24 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($148.50 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Crucial MX100 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($109.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($54.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card ($349.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($59.99 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($74.99 @ Amazon)
> *Monitor:* Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($459.99 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $1587.65
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-11-11 17:34 EST-0500_


Hi and welcome to the forum









The parts are great! You do not really need a CPU cooler if you're not OCing, if you find the stock cooler "too noisy" for your tastes, then thats the only time you may want to change the CPU cooler. Even a Hyper212 will do fine, no need for the more expensive U12S.

As bobsaget said, just tune your fan settings if you're using the Hyper212 stock fan, and you will be fine. The stock fan even though its PWM, it can be noisy at 100% specially on older Hyper212 models (Hyper212+ / Hyper212 EVO). I haven't tried the stock fan of the Hyper212X unfortunately.


----------



## hotdogster

Hi guys,

This is what my node is looking like at the minute, as you can see the gpu psu cable is causing a bit of a blockage having to be knotted up.


Im thinking about getting a shorter psu cable. The GPU would cope with a cable 20cm in length but as you can see my psu comes with cables this long


Where would i start in looking for one off custom cables? I know they sell them in sets braided in different colours but i only need the one.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## HerrNalle

So I've now built my first system with these components:
Msi Z97I gaming ac
Corsair vengeance lp 2x4GB
Sapphire Radeon tri-x r9 280x
Node 304
Intel i5-4460
Samsung 840 SSD EVO 120GB
Western Digital Green 2TB
Seasonic G-650
Windows 8.1

It's working pretty well, exceptionell for the small fact that I get no signal from my GPU.
It's logo is glowing and it's fans are spinning like they should, but there seem to be no communication between it and the motherboard. I've now installed the OS with the help of the CPUs ombord graphics.
One time at startup the GPU started working, so I installed it's drivers and everything worked flawlessly, but every startup since has had the same problem as before, the GPU is simple not detected.
I've also tried removkng the GPU, wipe it's PCIE-connector and put it back in place, but still no success.
I just don't know where to go from here. Is it the GPU or the motherboard that is the problem? How can I fix it, or do I have to spend more money to switch them out?
I'm really hoping for some help from you guys... :/


----------



## labayds

Hi,

I'm pretty much set on a Node 304 for my build Here are the components that I have planned

Intel 4690 non K
Hyper 212x cooler (?)
2x4Gb mem (normal profile, no tall heatsinks)
Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI
GTX 970 (still researching which one)
Seasonic G-550 (but might change due to availability on where I'm at)

My questions revolve around PSU, long videocards and CPU cooling... It really seems that G550 is the perfect PSU for this case, however I might end up with another modular PSU due to availability.

1. By removing the PSU bracket and installing the PSU as close as possible to the right side of the case (when front of case is facing you), exactly how much mm of clearance do I gain on the video card side? I saw this on post # 1 but did not find exactly how many mm of clearance that gains.

2. Ambient temps here are not ideal that is why I'm thinking of using a Hyper 212x to at least maximize the turbo boost of the 4690. My question is that given the motherboard and the NODE 304, will I have problems installing the CPU cooler in a way that it faces the back fan? No conflicts with the sides of the case or the video card, or mem? (in other words, installing the HYPER212x in such a way that its airflow is parallel with the case fan airflow rather than perpendicular to it)

Sorry if those questions had already been asked but It is rather difficult to read through 400+ pages..


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HerrNalle*
> 
> So I've now built my first system with these components:
> Msi Z97I gaming ac
> Corsair vengeance lp 2x4GB
> Sapphire Radeon tri-x r9 280x
> Node 304
> Intel i5-4460
> Samsung 840 SSD EVO 120GB
> Western Digital Green 2TB
> Seasonic G-650
> Windows 8.1
> 
> It's working pretty well, exceptionell for the small fact that I get no signal from my GPU.
> It's logo is glowing and it's fans are spinning like they should, but there seem to be no communication between it and the motherboard. I've now installed the OS with the help of the CPUs ombord graphics.
> One time at startup the GPU started working, so I installed it's drivers and everything worked flawlessly, but every startup since has had the same problem as before, the GPU is simple not detected.
> I've also tried removkng the GPU, wipe it's PCIE-connector and put it back in place, but still no success.
> I just don't know where to go from here. Is it the GPU or the motherboard that is the problem? How can I fix it, or do I have to spend more money to switch them out?
> I'm really hoping for some help from you guys... :/


It's really hard to say, don't you have another gpu to try figuring out? Or any PCI-E daughter board (sound card maybe) to be sure the mobo is not faulty? Are you sure the PSU cables are correctly plugged in?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labayds*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm pretty much set on a Node 304 for my build Here are the components that I have planned
> 
> Intel 4690 non K
> Hyper 212x cooler (?)
> 2x4Gb mem (normal profile, no tall heatsinks)
> Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI
> GTX 970 (still researching which one)
> Seasonic G-550 (but might change due to availability on where I'm at)
> 
> My questions revolve around PSU, long videocards and CPU cooling... It really seems that G550 is the perfect PSU for this case, however I might end up with another modular PSU due to availability.
> 
> 1. By removing the PSU bracket and installing the PSU as close as possible to the right side of the case (when front of case is facing you), exactly how much mm of clearance do I gain on the video card side? I saw this on post # 1 but did not find exactly how many mm of clearance that gains.
> 
> 2. Ambient temps here are not ideal that is why I'm thinking of using a Hyper 212x to at least maximize the turbo boost of the 4690. My question is that given the motherboard and the NODE 304, will I have problems installing the CPU cooler in a way that it faces the back fan? No conflicts with the sides of the case or the video card, or mem? (in other words, installing the HYPER212x in such a way that its airflow is parallel with the case fan airflow rather than perpendicular to it)
> 
> Sorry if those questions had already been asked but It is rather difficult to read through 400+ pages..


You won't have any issue installing the cooler facing the front and rear fans IMO. The CPU socket seems quite far away from the PCI-E lane. The Hyper 212X is small too, so it won't conflict with your rear fan or sata connectors, if you intend using the HDD/SSD brackets.

By removing the PSU bracket you should be able to gain 1cm maybe (not sure at all here), since the rear PSU power cable is already pretty close to the right side panel. If I were you, I wouldn't bother doing that and go for the G550. It's a good unit, and it's a better solution whenever you will be carrying your case. I also like clean looks, removing the bracket could make the cable management more difficult that it already is, especially if the power cables are located behind the GPU. But that's just me. Did you have another PSU in mind to ask the question?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HerrNalle*
> 
> So I've now built my first system with these components:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Msi Z97I gaming ac
> Corsair vengeance lp 2x4GB
> Sapphire Radeon tri-x r9 280x
> Node 304
> Intel i5-4460
> Samsung 840 SSD EVO 120GB
> Western Digital Green 2TB
> Seasonic G-650
> Windows 8.1
> 
> It's working pretty well, exceptionell for the small fact that I get no signal from my GPU.
> It's logo is glowing and it's fans are spinning like they should, but there seem to be no communication between it and the motherboard. I've now installed the OS with the help of the CPUs ombord graphics.
> One time at startup the GPU started working, so I installed it's drivers and everything worked flawlessly, but every startup since has had the same problem as before, the GPU is simple not detected.
> I've also tried removkng the GPU, wipe it's PCIE-connector and put it back in place, but still no success.
> I just don't know where to go from here. Is it the GPU or the motherboard that is the problem? How can I fix it, or do I have to spend more money to switch them out?
> I'm really hoping for some help from you guys... :/


Try using a different cable between the GPU and monitor? if your monitor has DVI, try that one instead assuming you're using HDMI. if you have another computer, or someone who owns a computer, try to use your 280x on that computer as well so that we would know if it is really the 280x or not.

or maybe you just forgot to change source on your monitor, but i highly doubt it


----------



## MEC-777

Just sharing a few updated pics.


----------



## abba77

wow, so ,much space inside. so tempted to get an all in one cpu cooler.
i dont have updated pics yet with the gpu.
i am switching out the 240GB Intel SSD with a 512GB Samsung 840 Pro within the next week or 2. Will redo cabling then take more pics. i did have a hard time the first time around with cabling so i hope i can improve on it.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotdogster*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HerrNalle*


Added you guys, welcome to the club


----------



## hotdogster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Just sharing a few updated pics.


Is that a H60? How do you find the noise levels?


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotdogster*
> 
> Is that a H60? How do you find the noise levels?


Yep, it's an H60. I find it very quiet. The pump is completely silent and the two SP120 performance edition fans do an excellent job. Running them at 5v it handles temps no problem and remains whisper-quiet (almost silent, IMO). Only reason I run them at 7v is because that R9 290 puts off a lot of warm air and the H60 is the only exhaust for the case. Still it's very quiet and works a heck of a lot better than the stock Intel cooler.


----------



## K4IKEN

The Node finally went on sale and I scooped one up real quick. Got it in today and I'm loving the size compared to my R4. Waiting until Black Friday to see if any mITX motherboards go for the lowski. I'll post up some pictures tomorrow when I have some light.


----------



## K4IKEN

So ready to gut my R4 and start the build in this thing.



Got her chillin in the cut until the time comes.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*


You are added!


----------



## jasjeet

I thought I had this case figured out but apparently I'm wrong.

Since I installed the MSI Gamer GTX 970, CPU and GPU temps rise slowly with no load. So fans need a reconfig.

Here's with GTX 780 reference
Stock fans low speed
CPU idle 30-35c, load 50-60c

GTX 970
Stock fans low speed
GPU 35c, after a few hours 42c idle
CPU 35c, after a few hours 45-55c idle, loads at 70c+

If I put the fans to medium my temps go back down quickly to the same level as when I had the 780.

So seems like the non ref GPU cooler is exhausting more heat than I expected so I need to increase air flow to compensate.

What's good fans that I can use to fix this while making it as quiet as possible?


----------



## K4IKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> What's good fans that I can use to fix this while making it as quiet as possible?


You can't go wrong with the Noctua NF-B9's, but since you're in the UK you could pick up some of those bequiet! silent wings.. I've heard good reviews about both, but they're pretty expensive.


----------



## jasjeet

Both are pretty expensive, bequiets even more so at times. Any other good ones?


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Both are pretty expensive, bequiets even more so at times. Any other good ones?


I'm using a pair of Arctic F9 fans at the front, that coupled with custom fan curves does the trick


----------



## sremick

I just wanted to stop by and thank everyone for this thread. I found it very helpful as I was researching and planning my NAS server.

I don't have a very exciting build but here's what I used:

Motherboard: ASRock E3C226D2I Mini-ITX Server Motherboard
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1271 v3 Quad-Core 3.6GHz 8MB LGA 1150
CPU cooler: Thermalright TRUE Spirit 120M(BW) Rev.A
RAM: Crucial 16GB kit (8GBx2) DDR3 PC3-12800 Unbuffered ECC 1.35V CT2KIT102472BD160B
HDDs: 6x WD Red NAS 3TB IntelliPower 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" WD30EFRX (RAIDZ2)
Power Supply: SeaSonic Platinum Series SS-400FL2 Active PFC F3 400W ATX12V Fanless 80 PLUS Platinum Certified

It's running FreeNAS and Plex Media Server.


----------



## Dagobah

Hi all,

I'm thinking of upgrading my PSU to either the G-550 or G-650. My question is this:

Based on my rig, which has an R9-280X, would the G-550 run loud under load (gaming)? The noise that my current PSU (ST50F-ES) makes while gaming is driving me insane!

Thanks.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagobah*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm thinking of upgrading my PSU to either the G-550 or G-650. My question is this:
> 
> Based on my rig, which has an R9-280X, would the G-550 run loud under load (gaming)? The noise that my current PSU (ST50F-ES) makes while gaming is driving me insane!
> 
> Thanks.


550 is enough.


----------



## bobsaget

I agree with jasjeet, you won't probably hear the G550 over your GPU under load.


----------



## labayds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> By removing the PSU bracket you should be able to gain 1cm maybe (not sure at all here), since the rear PSU power cable is already pretty close to the right side panel. If I were you, I wouldn't bother doing that and go for the G550. It's a good unit, and it's a better solution whenever you will be carrying your case. I also like clean looks, removing the bracket could make the cable management more difficult that it already is, especially if the power cables are located behind the GPU. But that's just me. Did you have another PSU in mind to ask the question?


Thanks bobsaget! Other PSUs that I have in mind are the Seasonic M12ii evo series which has a listed length of 160mm which is the same as the G550 however its modular connectors are higher on the PSU itself

http://www.seasonicusa.com/M12-EVO-Edition.htm

Other PSUs that I'm looking at are the Corsair TX modular series which seems to be also 160mm long. Also considering the Corsair CS series (this PSU would have been perfect at 140mm if not for the high price and seemingly mediocre review on jonnyguru).


----------



## bobsaget

The m12 won't fit since it's the same size but modular connectors are located at the center.

Some of the Corsair budget PSUs used to be quite crappy a few years ago, I don't know if it's the same today. However johnnyguru provides extremely detailed and good PSU reviews, so I would trust him if he says those Corsair PSUs aren't worth it


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labayds*
> 
> Thanks bobsaget! Other PSUs that I have in mind are the Seasonic M12ii evo series which has a listed length of 160mm which is the same as the G550 however its modular connectors are higher on the PSU itself
> 
> http://www.seasonicusa.com/M12-EVO-Edition.htm
> 
> Other PSUs that I'm looking at are the Corsair TX modular series which seems to be also 160mm long. Also considering the Corsair CS series (this PSU would have been perfect at 140mm if not for the high price and seemingly mediocre review on jonnyguru).


I have the M12 in my Node 304, had to remove the PSU bracket. 2 screws from bottom of the case and it pops off. Can use Velcro to secure the PSU.


----------



## labayds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> The m12 won't fit since it's the same size but modular connectors are located at the center.
> 
> Some of the Corsair budget PSUs used to be quite crappy a few years ago, I don't know if it's the same today. However johnnyguru provides extremely detailed and good PSU reviews, so I would trust him if he says those Corsair PSUs aren't worth it


Thanks again! If push comes to shove and I can't find a G550, I can probably follow jasjeet's advice regarding the Seasonic M12 and Velcro (or perhaps double sided tape).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> I have the M12 in my Node 304, had to remove the PSU bracket. 2 screws from bottom of the case and it pops off. Can use Velcro to secure the PSU.


That's great info thanks! I took a look at your system specs for the Node 304 and if a GTX 780 can fit with an M12 (with the PSU brackets removed then I'm golden! Also great picture for the clearances for the hyper212.

Is this your video card?: http://www.gigabyte.ph/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4622#sp
It's listed as 282mm long so I guess almost any 970 will work with the M12 PSU as long as I remove the bracket.

Thanks again!


----------



## fleetfeather

I'm looking for people who have suceeded/failed at fitting an apogee drive II into this case. If this applies to you, could you please snap some pics of the attempt?


----------



## Dagobah

Thanks. Hope the only noisy thing now would be the 980X which is facing away from me anyways. Am getting a Hyper 212X to get rid of stock Intel fan noise as well.


----------



## bobsaget

Good choice. Is it a reference 280x?


----------



## Dagobah

It's a Sapphire Dual-X R9-280X OC. Fan goes up to 2755RPM and about 70dB.

And in case you were wondering, my current PSU goes as loud as 59dB.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labayds*
> 
> Thanks again! If push comes to shove and I can't find a G550, I can probably follow jasjeet's advice regarding the Seasonic M12 and Velcro (or perhaps double sided tape).
> That's great info thanks! I took a look at your system specs for the Node 304 and if a GTX 780 can fit with an M12 (with the PSU brackets removed then I'm golden! Also great picture for the clearances for the hyper212.
> 
> Is this your video card?: http://www.gigabyte.ph/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4622#sp
> It's listed as 282mm long so I guess almost any 970 will work with the M12 PSU as long as I remove the bracket.
> 
> Thanks again!


I have a MSI GTX 970 Gamer in there now, no issues. My psu isnt secured at all. Nowhere to move though.


----------



## SanderBalkema

Hello guys, i need your expertise on choosing a motherboard and cpu cooler.

MSI Z97
ASUS Z97I
ASRock Z97E
GIGABYTE GA-Z97N-Gaming 5

the as rock is the cheapest.

ive red about 30 pages on this forum and you all say the CM evo 212 cpu cooler fits. though, ive red on some websites that the heatsink pipes touch the ram sticks...does anyone here have this setup and is this true?

rest of the system:
proc: Intel® Core™ i7-4790K
cooling: ???
video: GIGABYTE GV-N970IXOC-4GD GTX 970 mini atx
memory: Crucial 8 GB DDR3-1866 Kit, 2 x 4
ssd: Crucial M550 Serie
power: Cooler Master G550M, 550 watt
case: Fractal Note 304 black

looking forward to ur replies and thanks alot in advance!

regards, Sander Balkema


----------



## bobsaget

When we're saying the cpu cooler fits, we're probably talking about the compatibilty with the case itself, not the mobo


----------



## joeh4384

Look for mobos with the socket away from te pcie slot like the Asrock ez97


----------



## DontPeek

Can anyone recommend a quiet, modular, 500w+ power supply that will fit in this case with a full length GPU? RM550 was my original choice but i'm not sure if it will fit.


----------



## K4IKEN

Look through the thread a little.. Seasonic G550 is your best bet.


----------



## suppliziante

What about the Cooler Master G650M? It's a 140x150 modular Haswell Ready PSU...
Are the CapXon capacitors so dangerous for the system?


----------



## bobsaget

Seems to be the same housing than the V450s/550s so it will fit I think. Cheaper but probably noisier than the Seasonic G550 or CM V450s/550s


----------



## bydus

Was wondering which would be better choice for my node 304 build with seasonic g550. Asus strix 970 or msi gamer 970 ? I've read that there is a smaller chance of getting wine noise on Strix and it has only on 8pin connector as for msi gamer has better cooling - also for VRM and I can't decide which one to get... need advice


----------



## bobsaget

Go for the Strix, the fact it uses only 1 PCI-E connector is a big plus in such a small case. It will make your cable routing much easier









The design is also less red-ish than the MSI one, so it's easier to match the Strix with your mobo (small details count







)


----------



## suppliziante

I found the XFX Pro Series to be pretty similar to Seasonic G550 i think it will fit...


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Go for the Strix, the fact it uses only 1 PCI-E connector is a big plus in such a small case. It will make your cable routing much easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design is also less red-ish than the MSI one, so it's easier to match the Strix with your mobo (small details count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I think I will go for Mini gigabyte 970 - GV-N970IXOC-4GD as it just launched and its a little bit cheaper from other 970 gtx. From what I've read on newegg review from verified owner its very quiet, performs just as well and its generally awesome also I like the input connections much better than dvi.

I was wondering could seasonic G550 handle up to five or six 3.5inch drives as well as i5-4590k and 970 gtx inside the node ?


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> I think I will go for Mini gigabyte 970 - GV-N970IXOC-4GD as it just launched and its a little bit cheaper from other 970 gtx. From what I've read on newegg review from verified owner its very quiet, performs just as well and its generally awesome also I like the input connections much better than dvi.
> 
> I was wondering could seasonic G550 handle up to five or six 3.5inch drives as well as i5-4590k and 970 gtx inside the node ?


Since you're planning to install so many hdds, a sff gpu is a good idea.

The PSU will handle this setup, but cable management won't be easy IMO. And i'm not sure there are many Z97 itx mobo with 6 sata ports..


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Since you're planning to install so many hdds, a sff gpu is a good idea.
> 
> The PSU will handle this setup, but cable management won't be easy IMO. And i'm not sure there are many Z97 itx mobo with 6 sata ports..


I was planning to get Asrock z97e-itx/ac - from what I've read i think it has 6 sata ports, 4 for sure 2 are black I assume for SATA express, but I think I can still use them for normal sata yes ?


----------



## bobsaget

I think that's because they use different controllers (not sure at all though).

The technical spreadsheet on various e-retailers clearly indicates 6 sata 3 ports so it should be fine.

Be careful not to get the Z97M itx which only has 5 of them according to newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157531


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I think that's because they use different controllers (not sure at all though).
> 
> The technical spreadsheet on various e-retailers clearly indicates 6 sata 3 ports so it should be fine.
> 
> Be careful not to get the Z97M itx which only has 5 of them according to newegg.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157531


thanks for heads up mate


----------



## bobsaget

no problem


----------



## Dagobah

Just installed the G-550. A little disappointed. It's quieter than my previous PSU, but only by a hairsbreadth. While gaming, PSU was 51-53 dB. While idle, 47dB-50 dB. Previous PSU was 59dB when gaming. Not a big drop. :-(

On a side note, with the Hyper 212X, my CPU temp is 42C when idle, and about 57C when gaming. Tried running Prime95, and within mere moments, temp rose to 86C (it later settled into the 77C-80C range). Wonder if these is normal?

My ambient temp probably isn't all that great to begin with. Still, I was expecting better. :-(


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagobah*
> 
> Just installed the G-550. A little disappointed. It's quieter than my previous PSU, but only by a hairsbreadth. While gaming, PSU was 51-53 dB. While idle, 47dB-50 dB. Previous PSU was 59dB when gaming. Not a big drop. :-(
> 
> On a side note, with the Hyper 212X, my CPU temp is 42C when idle, and about 57C when gaming. Tried running Prime95, and within mere moments, temp rose to 86C (it later settled into the 77C-80C range). Wonder if these is normal?
> 
> My ambient temp probably isn't all that great to begin with. Still, I was expecting better. :-(


are you using seasonic g-550 or cooler master g550m ? Thats a shame, can anyone recommend a quieter cooler for node 304 than this ? Thanks


----------



## suppliziante

According to this:
Cooler Master V550S 33,92db
Cooler Master G550M 35,30db
Seasonic G550 43,37

The very best PSU for the Node IMHO is the CM V550, otherwise the best value CM G550M. Identical shape.
The V550 (V550M in Europe) is Gold, use japanese capacitors and only ONE non-modular PCI-E cable splitted in 2x 4+2 pin. It seems built just for the 304.
The G550M: Bronze, chinese capacitors and TWO non-modular splitted cables.


----------



## bobsaget

Be careful one of these CM PSUs, there are two V series. One that won't fit in the Node, the other one will. So keep that in mind and double check before buying









Dagobah, I was a bit disappointed by the G550 noise too, I could hear the fan motor noise since the rest of my setup was dead silent. I changed the fan, it's easy but you need a 2-3 pin fan adaptor (and you void the warranty)









There are some pics in my rig below


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Be careful one of these CM PSUs, there are two V series. One that won't fit in the Node, the other one will. So keep that in mind and double check before buying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagobah, I was a bit disappointed by the G550 noise too, I could hear the fan motor noise since the rest of my setup was dead silent. I changed the fan, it's easy but you need a 2-3 pin fan adaptor (and you void the warranty)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some pics in my rig below


what dimensions of the PSU should I use for reference before buying one? Meaning what I can't exceed in terms of length and width and height ?







Wow I'm glad i've been holding out my urge to start ordering parts, I would have made so many mistakes if it wasn't for people in this thread, especially u bobsaget - many thanks to all for contribution


----------



## Dagobah

The link that *suppliziante* gave is the version you want. It has a 140mm depth.


----------



## suppliziante

150x140mm is the best solution, otherwise 150x160 provided that he has the connectors at the bottom like Seasonic G series and some XFX like this: XFX P1-650X-XXB9


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> what dimensions of the PSU should I use for reference before buying one? Meaning what I can't exceed in terms of length and width and height ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I'm glad i've been holding out my urge to start ordering parts, I would have made so many mistakes if it wasn't for people in this thread, especially u bobsaget - many thanks to all for contribution


Hard to say depends if the PSU is modular or not, also depends on the location of cables..

I found the post I made a few weeks back, hope this helps

"They are basically 3 modular PSUs that are 100% compatible with long gfx.

- the Seasonic G 450/550/650 series (and its OEMs such the Fractal Design Edison M)
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=348
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=373

- the Silverstone Strider Gold st55f/st65f, respectively 550 and 650W (the 750 and 850w versions are bigger and may conflict with longer gfx)
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Silverstone/ST65F-G/11.html
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story7&reid=328

- The CM V 450/550/650/750 Semi-Modular (not to be confused with the V Series 700/850/1000/1200 which WON'T fit, *** with the product names CM)
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/V550S/11.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/VSM750/11.html
"


----------



## TonyL

Hello everyone. _First, I would like to thank all the people who were posting here._ This thread was my major resource for information while I was planning my gaming rig. Since I got so much help by just reading around, I thought that it was about time for me to give back to you with my experience.

I planned my system at the beginning of the year and originally built it within the first quarter. This was my first build ever, so there was a large learning curve for me. The goal of this build was to make a compact yet powerful machine.

After I finished building the rig it was awesome, but I was not quite satisfied after seeing it under a load. I was blown away by the performance, but I consider myself to be a stickler for acoustics. It was louder than I was expecting, and I could definitely notice it since the rig was right next to me on the table. I originally thought that the beastly GTX 780 Classified was making all the noise, but it turns out that it was the SeaSonic S12G's fan spinning up.

Once summer came around, I ordered some new fans, Corsair RM power supply, and a Noctua tower cooler. At this point, I decided to go custom because I wanted to silence my system and redirect the heat output so that the rest of the system was cooler overall. The highlight here was the GPU mod and custom acrylic panels. The acrylic panels complement the GPU mod by holding the fan that cools the voltage modules and they showcase the work I put into the system.

Power Supply Compatibility
I noticed that recently a lot of people have been asking about fitting a 160mm modular PSU into the Node 304. Well here it is. I am not the first to do it, but I can post some pictures to give you an idea of how much clearance you could get when removing the PSU bracket. Cable management took a bit of creativity to figure out. Another unforeseen obstacle was one of the stubs protruding from the front panel. I had to dremmel it short in order to get the PSU to hug flush against the side of the case.

The GPU Mod
Lets just say I gave myself more trouble than I was asking for when trying to fit all of that at the same time in a SFF case. The AIO cooler was secured to the GPU by tie-wraps and an acrylic back-plate.

*To Sum It Up*
Two main things were achieved with the summer rebuild/update: silenced the rig and got the heat under control. The streamline of the CPU followed by the GPU allows the system to exhaust the heat right away. I am surprised that I even got all of that in there.
A challenging journey that was all well worth the effort.

I will let the pictures do the talking now. Feel free to ask questions.

Here is a rundown of the specifications:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU: Intel Core i5 4670K + Noctua NH-U12S
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus Impact VI
Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro 8 GB
Storage: Samsung EVO 250 GB + WD Green 1 TB
GPU: EVGA GTX 780 Classified
PSU: Corsair RM650


----------



## Russ369

^That looks awesome bro, well done


----------



## DontPeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> SNIP


Wow, awesome build! What all did you have to do to get the PSU mounted? I see you said you removed the PSU bracket. Does this allow you to move the PSU back further for clearance?


----------



## TonyL

@Russ369
I appreciate it. Thanks.

@DontPeek
Correct. By removing the PSU bracket, I was able to move the power supply further back, but you need to keep in mind about the front panel stub that could get in the way. Since the power supply was heavy, double-sided tape did the trick for holding it in place.


----------



## DontPeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DontPeek*
> 
> Correct. By removing the PSU bracket, I was able to fit a modular 160mm power supply. Since the power supply was heavy, double-sided tape did the trick for holding it in place.


Ah, wasn't sure if you had to drill new mounting holes or anything. I'm assuming flipping it over so that it can intake from the bottom wouldn't allow for easy mounting with double sided tape and wouldn't allow you to run cable underneath the graphics card? Sorry for all the questions, I've never modded a case before but this actually seems pretty doable.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> I will let the pictures do the talking now. Feel free to ask questions.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a rundown of the specifications:
> CPU: Intel Core i5 4670K + Noctua NH-U12S
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus Impact VI
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro 8 GB
> Storage: Samsung EVO 250 GB + WD Green 1 TB
> GPU: EVGA GTX 780 Classified
> PSU: Corsair RM650


Looks really amazing. That custom Node 304 is beautiful!


----------



## MeltingPoint

I feel that when I game and things heat up and the 140mm ramps up, the stock front fans cant keep up even at full speed thus, the case is under negative pressure. It defeats the purpose of the dust filters.

I'm looking for 92mm fans to replace the stock ones. I'm specifically looking for ones that have high static pressure and will pull lots of air through the dust filter. I also keep them running on max speed but of course I don't want them to sound like vacuum cleaners.


----------



## bobsaget

You could try stocks fans w/o fan filter. The filter restrics airflow, I removed it, the fans produce less noise and are able to push more air.

And there's almost no dust inside my case after 1year+ of use w/o cleaning.


----------



## MeltingPoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> You could try stocks fans w/o fan filter. The filter restrics airflow, I removed it, the fans produce less noise and are able to push more air.
> 
> And there's almost no dust inside my case after 1year+ of use w/o cleaning.


Problem is, my house is pretty darn dusty and will stay dusty.

I will go around town and try to find Delta, Sunon or similar fans and run them at lower speeds ~1300-1500rpm and see what results I get.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*


Very awesome build! You are added


----------



## TonyL

@bobsaget & @.theMetal
Thanks for the input and thanks for adding.

@DontPeek
Nope. I did not need to drill any new holes. I just needed to shorten the stub from the front panel to get the power supply to sit flush against the side of the case.
You are right about the power supply being flipped. That allowed me to route most of the cables under the GPU more easily, but either way flipped or not was still possible. You probably could mount the PSU in its original orientation by putting either double-sided tape or velcro only at the corners, but you would lose a little bit of the intake space.


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Hard to say depends if the PSU is modular or not, also depends on the location of cables..
> 
> I found the post I made a few weeks back, hope this helps
> 
> "They are basically 3 modular PSUs that are 100% compatible with long gfx.
> 
> - the Seasonic G 450/550/650 series (and its OEMs such the Fractal Design Edison M)
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=348
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=373
> 
> - the Silverstone Strider Gold st55f/st65f, respectively 550 and 650W (the 750 and 850w versions are bigger and may conflict with longer gfx)
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Silverstone/ST65F-G/11.html
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story7&reid=328
> 
> - The CM V 450/550/650/750 Semi-Modular (not to be confused with the V Series 700/850/1000/1200 which WON'T fit, *** with the product names CM)
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/V550S/11.html
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/VSM750/11.html
> "


thanks for the list, which one out of these will be the quietest ? CM or Silverstone?


----------



## MeltingPoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> thanks for the list, which one out of these will be the quietest ? CM or Silverstone?


Haven't tried the other but I can vouch that the CM V series are dead quiet. It shouldn't be a much of a concern since when you are loading the system, the cpu, chassis and gpu fans are gonna get way louder.
Even when running both cpu and gpu stress tests for half an hour, my CM unit does not even get hot, thanks to its efficiency reaching platinum level (on 220V mains). No joke but its exhaust stays unbelievably cool.


----------



## bobsaget

^this.

I haven't tested the cm PSUs but the Silverstone one is the loudest. The seasonic is OK, but I ended up changing the fan. If you compare the seasonic and cm models when reviewed according to the same protocol, you'll find out that the cm is quieter. If I remember correctly, techpowerup reviewed these two units, so maybe you should take a look there


----------



## Dagobah

I'm thinking of replacing my PSU's fan.

What are the odds of a Seasonic PSU dying on me within the next 5 years?

How easy is it to replace a PSU fan? Is there risk of an electrical shock? If so, how to eliminate the risk?

To replace the fan for the G-550, would I need any other tools besides a screwdriver? Any soldering needed?

If I were to get a Noctua fan to replace it, which model would be best? Would I need one that has a high static pressure? And would it need to have a specific max input current?

Thanks.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagobah*
> 
> I'm thinking of replacing my PSU's fan.
> 
> What are the odds of a Seasonic PSU dying on me within the next 5 years?
> 
> How easy is it to replace a PSU fan? Is there risk of an electrical shock? If so, how to eliminate the risk?
> 
> To replace the fan for the G-550, would I need any other tools besides a screwdriver? Any soldering needed?
> 
> If I were to get a Noctua fan to replace it, which model would be best? Would I need one that has a high static pressure? And would it need to have a specific max input current?
> 
> Thanks.


Replacing the G550 fan is quite easy. I did it a few months ago, my PSU works like a charm








http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/3630_30#post_22592775

All you need is a 3/4 to 2 pin fan adaptor (you won't be able to plug a standard 3 or 4 pin fan in the PSU fan header otherwise), and screwdriver for unmounting the old fan and mounting the new one, no soldering needed. The most difficult part is to tidy the fan cable









I would probably recommend the NF F12 if you go for Noctua.

You have to be careful not to touch any internal components.

When the operation is done, stress test your PSU in order to see if the fan is rotating correctly


----------



## Greg121986

I'm requesting some help of the Node 304 owners. I need to move a SUPERMICRO SYS-5015A-EHF-D525 1U server into a much better chassis with more space for HDDs. It's a barebones unit with a proprietary SuperMicro mobo which is "FlexATX" dimensions. I have no idea what this is, but according to Supermicro it is 7.5" x 6.75." http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/ATOM/ICH9/X7SPE-HF-D525.cfm This will be for a media server and it lives underneath my TV with my other media components. The Node 304 fits my physical size and HDD density requirements, but I'm not sure if I can manage to fit this Supermicro motherboard inside it.

Does anyone have measurements for the motherboard space inside the Node 304? My Supermicro mobo looks like it has mITX screw holes, but there is an extra 20mm of motherboard and 2 more screw holes. I'm hoping the Node 304 can accommodate this slight increase in length over a typical mITX.


----------



## bydus

Thanks, I will go for CM as a psu. Last question, which ram would you recommend for gaming and general use. I would like it to be 8gb on one stick.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg121986*
> 
> I'm requesting some help of the Node 304 owners. I need to move a SUPERMICRO SYS-5015A-EHF-D525 1U server into a much better chassis with more space for HDDs. It's a barebones unit with a proprietary SuperMicro mobo which is "FlexATX" dimensions. I have no idea what this is, but according to Supermicro it is 7.5" x 6.75." http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/ATOM/ICH9/X7SPE-HF-D525.cfm This will be for a media server and it lives underneath my TV with my other media components. The Node 304 fits my physical size and HDD density requirements, but I'm not sure if I can manage to fit this Supermicro motherboard inside it.
> 
> Does anyone have measurements for the motherboard space inside the Node 304? My Supermicro mobo looks like it has mITX screw holes, but there is an extra 20mm of motherboard and 2 more screw holes. I'm hoping the Node 304 can accommodate this slight increase in length over a typical mITX.


I think itll fit since after the PCIE port on the ITX baord, there is another 30-40mm to acommodate the GPU plus some breathing room to the side of the case. But i think it wont support the dual PCI Ports of the case, maybe only the 2nd one. So youd be restricted to a single slot card if it aligns.

I suspension mounted my 3TB HDD:







PC is literally silent now.


----------



## CSHawkeye

Just built a SFF Gaming rig for my wife using this case. She loves it, super quiet and plays WOW just fine for her.

CPU: Core i5 4690K
Mobo: Gigabyte H97 mobo
Ram: 16GB DDR3 1600
HDD: 180GB Intel SSD/1TB 7200rpm HDD
GPU: Asus GTX 760
Cooler: Corsair H55
PSU: Corsair CX650M
Case: Node 304 Black


----------



## MeltingPoint

No luck of getting industrial strength 92/80 fans. I did a bit of searching and found that the Gelid fans seems to be very good , has plenty of static pressure and is not ridiculously priced.
Although manufacturer stated specs mean very little in real life, its worth to note that the stock Fractal 92mm fans are rated at 0.60mmH2O while the Gelid 92 is at 1.51mmH2O. Gelid also has another 92mm fan that is rated at 2.15 mmH2O. I bought the former from eBay and report back with the results once they arrive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> Thanks, I will go for CM as a psu. Last question, which ram would you recommend for gaming and general use. I would like it to be 8gb on one stick.


Brand doesn't really matter but avoid ones that look too generic.


----------



## bydus

I'm planning to get Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI motherboard but from what I've read its not a great for overclocking - anyone tried doing O/C on it ?


----------



## MeltingPoint

You need a Z-series chipset to overclock a K-series CPU. Get a Z97 motherboard if you want to overclock
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> I'm planning to get Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI motherboard but from what I've read its not a great for overclocking - anyone tried doing O/C on it ?


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye*
> 
> Just built a SFF Gaming rig for my wife using this case. She loves it, super quiet and plays WOW just fine for her.
> 
> CPU: Core i5 4690K
> Mobo: Gigabyte H97 mobo
> Ram: 16GB DDR3 1600
> HDD: 180GB Intel SSD/1TB 7200rpm HDD
> GPU: Asus GTX 760
> Cooler: Corsair H55
> PSU: Corsair CX650M
> Case: Node 304 Black


I'm sure it will play many other games just fine as well! GTX 760 and 16GB of ram will be nice for a while!


----------



## Dyaems

Cryorig R1 inside a Node 304? Hell yeah!











Thanks for @Steve-S for testing it out for us! Oh yeah, he is from Cryorig









Link to original post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1461923/cryorig-fan-cooler-club-r1-ult-r1-uni-c1-h5-xf140-xt140/600_100#post_23198294


----------



## MeltingPoint

That cooler looks so sexy in white. I know an NH-D14 fits in the node 304 so other giant air coolers should fit too


----------



## ninong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euxoa*
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on a Powercolor R9 290 PCS+. I know it has a pretty thick cooler. I've read that it's 2.5 slots, and it looks to be about that thick.
> 
> Does anyone know for sure if it will fit in this case?


was he ever able to get an answer to this? i couldn't find it if he did


----------



## suppliziante

Just ordered my parts on Amazon Italy

Node 304 White
4790k + Scythe Kotetsu
Asus Z97-I Plus
CM V650S
8gb 1600
Sapphire 280x Vapor-X Tri-X OC 3gb
Crucial M4 128

Build photos coming soon...


----------



## Dagobah

Ok, so I changed out my G-550 for the V650. And you know what? No real noticeable difference in terms of noise. Maybe I was just being silly expecting there to be total silence I reckon it's so much the sound of the fan that I was hearing, but rather the sound of air being pushed out? Oh well.... at least now I can sleep in peace. The G-550 has nicer packaging and peripherals though (shorter cables, zip ties and velcro straps provided, extra screws, sticker, cloth bag for unused cables). Made it look like a premium product. The V650 looked cheap in comparison.

On the other hand, cable management seemed a little easier on the V650. Maybe because there's only one PCI-e cable, and it's non-modular, and the shorter PSU allowed for more room to "hide" the cables.

My verdict: either PSU works fine acoustically.


----------



## bobsaget

I'm sorry to hear this








Reviewers seemed to agree on the v550s 650s to be quieter, but apparently it's not the case.


----------



## Dagobah

Oh, nothing to be sorry about. Maybe their setup is different from mine. Or maybe there IS a difference, but it ain't that very discernible to me.

Anyway, I didn't want to take the risk of voiding the warranty by changing the fan in the G-550, so that's why I got the V650. Thanks a lot for all the advice and opinions by the way.


----------



## Dagobah

Strangest thing ever. I don't think I've ever encountered this. The V650 was running fine for hours, and then suddenly, while just using the PC for simple tasks like web browsing, and with no games running, I started to notice a loud static kind of noise coming from the PSU (coil whine? I don't know for sure). I tried turning off the PC. The sound persisted even though the PC was shut down. After more than a few seconds later, the sound disappeared.

I then powered the PC back on, and the noise has disappeared.

Is this a cause for concern?


----------



## Dagobah

Wow, the sound came back again. Scary...

[minutes and minutes and minutes later]

The sound disappeared! What is going on? Do PSUs need time to burn in? Or do I have a defective unit?

[moments later]

The sound came back. :-(


----------



## syfylinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I haven't tested the cm PSUs but the Silverstone one is the loudest. The seasonic is OK, but I ended up changing the fan. If you compare the seasonic and cm models when reviewed according to the same protocol, you'll find out that the cm is quieter. If I remember correctly, techpowerup reviewed these two units, so maybe you should take a look there


I don't why people are saying this. I haven't listened to the others but
I have the Silverstone Strider Gold Series SST-ST55F-G 550W

and I disconnected the led lights as it is used with my home theatre.
A little later I was having a little trouble with my OS installation, no signal to the tv and I cursed because I couldn't tell if the computer was on or off.

When I leaned in and found that it was on I smiled and realized I had achieved the level of silence I was looking for.


----------



## syfylinux

My build is finally done and running like a champ.
The node is the best looking case. It is just so elegant.

I was mildly hesitant about using Silverstone's power supply but was in love with the short cable set idea.
Cable routing was a breeze and the psu is whisper quiet (from 7 feet I can't hear it)

Thank you to all posters in this thread.

Special thanks to MEC-777 for the generous tips and advice.

Parts:
CPU: Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core
CPU Cooler: Corsair H60 54.0 CFM Liquid
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150
Memory: Kingston Fury Red Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866
Storage: Samsung 840 250GB SSD
Storage: Hitachi Deskstar NAS 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal HD
Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 2GB WINDFORCE
Case: Fractal Design Node 304
Power Supply: ST55F-G Silverstone 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
Cables: PP05-E Short Cable Set

And with no further ado:








Dark, monolithic, powerful and understated.
Geek heaven.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagobah*
> 
> Wow, the sound came back again. Scary...
> 
> [minutes and minutes and minutes later]
> 
> The sound disappeared! What is going on? Do PSUs need time to burn in? Or do I have a defective unit?
> 
> [moments later]
> 
> The sound came back. :-(


Idk man, coil whine is quite distinctive and wouldn't start randomly as your case. Maybe it's the PSU fan? It would explain why the noise is still going on a few seconds after the computer is shut down..

nice build syfylinux


----------



## MeltingPoint

Ok here goes. That noise you are hearing from the PSU is normal. Heck, even GPUs get that.

I have the V550 and it whines when it is plugged in but the computer is off. It goes away once I turn on the computer.

Another thing, the CM's fan use dual ball bearing so that is a part to the noise it makes.

IME, my unit is very silent. Like I said, even under full load it barely makes any noise at all. At idle and light loads, I can only hear the front intakes and the hard drive buzz


----------



## Dagobah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeltingPoint*
> 
> Ok here goes. That noise you are hearing from the PSU is normal. Heck, even GPUs get that.
> 
> I have the V550 and it whines when it is plugged in but the computer is off. It goes away once I turn on the computer.
> 
> Another thing, the CM's fan use dual ball bearing so that is a part to the noise it makes.
> 
> IME, my unit is very silent. Like I said, even under full load it barely makes any noise at all. At idle and light loads, I can only hear the front intakes and the hard drive buzz


Thanks for sharing. I can understand the slight whirring........... but loud buzzing sounds that come on and off even when I haven't been gaming for hours, just simple web browsing is a tad too odd. In all my life, I don't think I've ever heard such sound.

Anyway, I'm hoping the fan sorts itself out. Else, I might just send it back to the retailer.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syfylinux*


You are on the list, welcome


----------



## ivoryg37

Anyone know anywhere I can order the PSU cable thats part of the case? The interior cable that connects to the PSU


----------



## CSHawkeye

So just wondering since I got my wife a sweet deal on a GTX770 that the Corsair CX600M I have for her is enough? Or should I look to get a higher wattage PSU?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye*
> 
> So just wondering since I got my wife a sweet deal on a GTX770 that the Corsair CX600M I have for her is enough? Or should I look to get a higher wattage PSU?


It should run fine, unless rest of your system is extremely power hungry : )


----------



## CSHawkeye

Ok great, she has a 4690K, 16GB Ram, Gigabyte H97 itx mobo, 500GB SSD, 1TB HDD and the GTX 770.


----------



## Dyaems

I would suggest buying another PSU than the Corsair CX, if money permits.


----------



## CSHawkeye

Any suggestion on one with the same size footprint?


----------



## Dyaems

Assuming you do not want a Seasonic G550, CoolerMaster VS (not V, which is a Seasonic X rebrand) and Silverstone Strider series has the same or smaller footprint than a Corsair CX.

Again, if money permits


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye*
> 
> Any suggestion on one with the same size footprint?


should be able to pick up a CM V550 for the same cash as a Corsair CX series


----------



## Relax Preppy

Finished my build the other day. Everything fit perfectly...

I've played Arma 3 & FC4 with the GeForce experience optimized settings and the GTX 970 never gets above 65c so the fans never spin up... never hear any coil whine either


----------



## MeltingPoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Assuming you do not want a Seasonic G550, CoolerMaster VS (not V, which is a Seasonic X rebrand) and Silverstone Strider series has the same or smaller footprint than a Corsair CX.
> 
> Again, if money permits


Cooler Master VS? They have revised it to be only called the V-series which the 550w and 650w models are made by Enhance. The higher wattage models I'm not so sure who's the OEM


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeltingPoint*
> 
> Cooler Master VS? They have revised it to be only called the V-series which the 550w and 650w models are made by Enhance. The higher wattage models I'm not so sure who's the OEM


Some regions they're called VS, some regions they're simply called V. You can blame Corsair's claim to the "VS" branding for that.

Regardless, yes, he's referring to the sem-mod units OEM'd by Enchance, rather than the the fully-mod units OEM'd by Seasonic


----------



## jvill

hi node304 users

will the silverstone strider 750w (160mm) fit when using a gtx 780ti reference card?

I saw this build:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1441985/my-new-node-304-beast
And it seems he managed to fit it with that long gpu.

I just need confirmation from you guys.
I wanted to ask him directly but it's more than a year old already.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CSHawkeye

So not this one?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ISCG6MI/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=1944687682&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B00MOTGYIC&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=05JK6AC00ZYMT2QXPDXB#customerReviews


----------



## fleetfeather

Yeah that's the one


----------



## CSHawkeye

So is that one ok to go with then?


----------



## fleetfeather

Yeah you can use that one if you want. It's 140mm deep just like the lower capacity models


----------



## Dagobah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeltingPoint*
> 
> Ok here goes. That noise you are hearing from the PSU is normal. Heck, even GPUs get that.
> 
> I have the V550 and it whines when it is plugged in but the computer is off. It goes away once I turn on the computer.
> 
> Another thing, the CM's fan use dual ball bearing so that is a part to the noise it makes.
> 
> IME, my unit is very silent. Like I said, even under full load it barely makes any noise at all. At idle and light loads, I can only hear the front intakes and the hard drive buzz


You know what? I guess you're right. Cause I exchanged it for another unit of the same model. But I am quite disappointed. This random "sizzling/static/buzzing" kind of sound that the fan makes is quite annoying. I didn't hear this when I was using the Seasonic G-550, and that PSU uses a dual ball-bearing fan too.


----------



## texruska

Hi guys, I've been lurking this thread for a while and I'm mainly just looking for confirmation on if this build should fit into the node:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (£162.00 @ Amazon UK)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler (£23.38 @ CCL Computers)
*Motherboard:* ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£78.72 @ Amazon UK)
*Memory:* Crucial 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (£58.99 @ Amazon UK)
*Storage:* Crucial MX100 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (£74.98 @ Amazon UK)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£35.94 @ Aria PC)
*Video Card:* XFX Radeon R9 290 4GB Double Dissipation Video Card (£201.59 @ Overclockers.co.uk)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case (£62.75 @ Aria PC)
*Power Supply:* Corsair CSM 550W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply (£59.99 @ Novatech)
*Total:* £758.34
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-12-02 23:56 GMT+0000_

My main concern is, of course, the PSU and the GFX clashing but I think it might be okay (unless I've misread some dimensions







). Overall though I'm really looking forward to getting it built in time for Christmas if I can









Thanks!


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I would suggest buying another PSU than the Corsair CX, if money permits.


I have a CX, what's wrong with it?


----------



## syfylinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relax Preppy*
> 
> Finished my build the other day. Everything fit perfectly...
> 
> I've played Arma 3 & FC4 with the GeForce experience optimized settings and the GTX 970 never gets above 65c so the fans never spin up... never hear any coil whine either


Where oh where did you get Windows 8.1 Pro oem for $15 ???


----------



## Relax Preppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syfylinux*
> 
> Where oh where did you get Windows 8.1 Pro oem for $15 ???


/r/microsoftsoftwareswap


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> I have a CX, what's wrong with it?


Corsair CX is fine, but the quality is low for the price you pay. It also has Corsair tax









As I said in my previous post, _if one has the money_, then go for a better PSU than the Corsair CX.


----------



## curnching

Hi, I have build my new rig with Node recently (not finished yet, so no pics).

Is it just me or blue light on power button is really annoying? Is here someone who also turned it off or maybe has better\interesting solution?


----------



## bobsaget

What makes you find it annoying?


----------



## curnching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> What makes you find it annoying?


It's too bright. I suppose. When case stands at the left form you it shines right into the eyes.

There is also nice soft white light that indicates hdd activity, it's ok.


----------



## auteur

Is there a way to fit 8 drives and run XPEnology on node 304 without cooling problems?
Is there a room for 2 hard drives with nexus double twin?


----------



## auteur

https://www.google.gr/search?q=nexus+double+twin&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=el&client=safari#facrc=_&imgrc=3yqAE_iJAgqkuM%253A%3Bundefined%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.madshrimps.be%252Fvbulletin%252Fattachments%252Ff22%252F1432d1193751629-nexus-double-twin-hdd-silencer-announced-clipboard01.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.madshrimps.be%252Fvbulletin%252Ff22%252Fnexus-double-twin-hdd-silencer-announced-38989%252F%3B400%3B248


----------



## Ensabrenoir

Using all solid state or a combination of ssd's and laptop drives.... May be. But regular hdd s.....I'd say no
im running 4ssd's & 2hdds


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Corsair CX is fine, but the quality is low for the price you pay. It also has Corsair tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said in my previous post, _if one has the money_, then go for a better PSU than the Corsair CX.


Do you think I should switch it out?


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curnching*
> 
> It's too bright. I suppose. When case stands at the left form you it shines right into the eyes.
> 
> There is also nice soft white light that indicates hdd activity, it's ok.


I unscrewed it from the front panel and applied some masking tape over the plastic on the panel that lets the light out. A couple layers and you have a nice, cool blue


----------



## auteur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensabrenoir*
> 
> Using all solid state or a combination of ssd's and laptop drives.... May be. But regular hdd s.....I'd say no
> I'm running 4ssd's & 2hdds


i would like to run 7 or 8 WD red drives..
I already have the drives and i search for a small case, i m aware about node 804 and define R5 but both of them are huge.

is there a none that has install 6 3,5'' drives?
is there enough cooling for the drives?

hp microserver n54L with 6 drives or a custom built with node 304?
both will cost the same amount of money.


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auteur*
> 
> i would like to run 7 or 8 WD red drives..
> I already have the drives and i search for a small case, i m aware about node 804 and define R5 but both of them are huge.
> 
> is there a none that has install 6 3,5'' drives?
> is there enough cooling for the drives?
> 
> hp microserver n54L with 6 drives or a custom built with node 304?
> both will cost the same amount of money.


I don't see why you couldn't install 6 drives, the case is designed for that and two front intake fans and one big at the back should provide more than enough cooling. Just make sure you get the motherboard with 6 sata ports as not all of them have that many.


----------



## auteur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> I don't see why you couldn't install 6 drives, the case is designed for that and two front intake fans and one big at the back should provide more than enough cooling. Just make sure you get the motherboard with 6 sata ports as not all of them have that many.


from some pictures with 6 drives on the 304, i saw that there isn't so much room for cable management.
for motherboard i find a cheap asrock with 8 data...

only wish that 304 could take 7-8 drives..


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auteur*
> 
> from some pictures with 6 drives on the 304, i saw that there isn't so much room for cable management.
> for motherboard i find a cheap asrock with 8 data...
> 
> only wish that 304 could take 7-8 drives..


It depends on what type of CPU and CPU cooler you wish to install, yes with large air coolers the cabling might be tricky, with liquid cooling you get more space. I've seen a guy here install two ssd or 2.5 inch drives right behind the front panel - he taped it to the case with like a material tape - i don't know whats its called as i'm not a native english speaker but I found a picture so you can get the idea. https://www.eko-tech.biz/uploads/produkty/large/rzep_samoprzylepny_2_gray.jpg


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curnching*
> 
> Hi, I have build my new rig with Node recently (not finished yet, so no pics).
> 
> Is it just me or blue light on power button is really annoying? Is here someone who also turned it off or maybe has better\interesting solution?


just don't plug the HDD LED on the motherboard and you will be fine









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Do you think I should switch it out?


Nah, you already bought it, you'll just end up with more spendings if you switched it out, unless it is possible to sell quickly or replace it AND you have the extra cash to spend on the replacement


----------



## K4IKEN

I've been using my CX600M in my R4 build for quite some time now. Yes, I know it isn't the best available, but I just can't justify spending more money when you don't necessarily need to. I will be placing it in my node build for a little just until I can save up and get another PSU because I want to eventually have two fully functioning systems.

If I was buying for a new build I wouldn't recommend it, but if you already have one and its not causing any trouble.. save your money. This is coming from a broke college student though.


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> I've been using my CX600M in my R4 build for quite some time now. Yes, I know it isn't the best available, but I just can't justify spending more money when you don't necessarily need to. I will be placing it in my node build for a little just until I can save up and get another PSU because I want to eventually have two fully functioning systems.
> 
> If I was buying for a new build I wouldn't recommend it, but if you already have one and its not causing any trouble.. save your money. This is coming from a broke college student though.


is your PSU loud ?


----------



## bydus

Ok i've bought most of the parts for my build which are:

- case node 304
- cpu i5-4690k
- mobo- ASRock Z97M-ITX/AC
- ram - 1x8gb HyperX fury
- gpu - Msi 970 gtx
- cpu cooler stock - want to see how much space I have before buying

I'm still missing the PSU and still not sure which one would be best for my needs, I want it to be quiet like the rest of the system. So which one would you guys go for?

- Seasonic
- Silverstone
- Coolermaster

?


----------



## bobsaget

Your system will be loud if you use the stock CPU cooler. Anyway go for the g550 IMO


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Your system will be loud if you use the stock CPU cooler. Anyway go for the g550 IMO


I imagine it will be loud with intel stock







will order some cooler soon. Too late I went with cooler master v500s gold... do you think I made a mistake with ordering this one? I guess I can still change my order...


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relax Preppy*


You are added


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> I imagine it will be loud with intel stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will order some cooler soon. Too late I went with cooler master v500s gold... do you think I made a mistake with ordering this one? I guess I can still change my order...


No its fine the g550 and v500s are quite similar in terms of efficiency and noise output


----------



## K4IKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> is your PSU loud ?


I can't hear it at all and my system is on my desk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> I imagine it will be loud with intel stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will order some cooler soon. Too late I went with cooler master v500s gold... do you think I made a mistake with ordering this one? I guess I can still change my order...


You should be fine.


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> No its fine the g550 and v500s are quite similar in terms of efficiency and noise output


Thanks, i thought it won't be that bad. I just realized does v500s have all the connections needed to connect msi 970 ? From what i've read it has 8pin+6pin and strix has only 8 pin..


----------



## abba77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> Ok i've bought most of the parts for my build which are:
> 
> - case node 304
> - cpu i5-4690k
> - mobo- ASRock Z97M-ITX/AC
> - ram - 1x8gb HyperX fury
> - gpu - Msi 970 gtx
> - cpu cooler stock - want to see how much space I have before buying
> 
> I'm still missing the PSU and still not sure which one would be best for my needs, I want it to be quiet like the rest of the system. So which one would you guys go for?
> 
> - Seasonic
> - Silverstone
> - Coolermaster
> 
> ?


Why 1 stick of ram? cant run multichannel. shouldnt they be running in pairs?


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> Why 1 stick of ram? cant run multichannel. shouldnt they be running in pairs?


8gb on one stick is enough for my needs at this moment. I didn't want to buy 2x4gb as I would like to upgrade to 16gb later.


----------



## abba77

thats true, however i guess my OCD would prefer to get the sticks from the same batch if possible. you can get the same specs later to match the stick you have, and it should be no problem. i just prefer getting them together every time.

never really checked the performance difference between single and dual channel, but a quick search shows people claiming 4-7%...no biggie.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> Thanks, i thought it won't be that bad. I just realized does v500s have all the connections needed to connect msi 970 ? From what i've read it has 8pin+6pin and strix has only 8 pin..


You mean the V550S right?

Yes it comes with 2* 6+2 pins PCIE cables.


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> You mean the V550S right?
> 
> Yes it comes with 2* 6+2 pins PCIE cables.


yes to be exact its this model http://www.morele.net/zasilacz-cooler-master-v550s-550w-modularny-80-gold-rs-550-amaa-g1-633091/


----------



## Dagobah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagobah*
> 
> You know what? I guess you're right. Cause I exchanged it for another unit of the same model. But I am quite disappointed. This random "sizzling/static/buzzing" kind of sound that the fan makes is quite annoying. I didn't hear this when I was using the Seasonic G-550, and that PSU uses a dual ball-bearing fan too.


Guess we were all wrong. The sound was audible again this time after I had turned off my PC (it doesn't happen all the time, and happens for anything from a few seconds to a few minutes). And I removed the fan filter at the bottom of the case, and lo and behold, the fan wasn't spinning!!! If it isn't coil whine, if it isn't the fan, then what in the freaking world is it?


----------



## Dyaems

its probably some robotic insect living inside your room, spying on you. i mean, your computer is off and something still makes an unusual noise, right?

in all seriousness, do you have hard drive? maybe thats it? or you are just hearing things... and i think the psu wont really spin if the computer is shut off


----------



## Russ369

Temps are getting kinda hot in this case, im not liking it... CPU temps are shooting to around 71-72c which is high for gaming, same with GPU its getting up to over 70c when i get 99% usage... Only way to alleviate it is to take the cover off


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Temps are getting kinda hot in this case, im not liking it... CPU temps are shooting to around 71-72c which is high for gaming, same with GPU its getting up to over 70c when i get 99% usage... Only way to alleviate it is to take the cover off


Sad to hear that, i've just ordered similar parts except the h60. Maybe there is something wrong with it ? From what i've read its a pretty good water cooler, and from what I see on the pics of your setup you have a clear path from front to back. My guess is that MSI 970 is blowing heat inside as it is its design, but maybe you overclocked your cpu too much ?


----------



## Dyaems

70C too hot? I'm pretty sure that is normal.


----------



## bydus

maybe take the dust filters off, it should help


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Temps are getting kinda hot in this case, im not liking it... CPU temps are shooting to around 71-72c which is high for gaming, same with GPU its getting up to over 70c when i get 99% usage... Only way to alleviate it is to take the cover off


GPU temp is normal. The CPU temp is too high imo. Is it overclocked?

My 2500k at 4.5ghz never goes above 60°c, and I'm using a single tower aircooler.

But I'm not using the front fan filter nor the hdd cages, and my cable management allows maximum airflow.


----------



## Russ369

It's definitely the heat from the GPU cuz I'm using the H60 as an exhaust, I tried using it as intake but all the heat just sits there in the case otherwise... Yeah my cpu is overclocked at 4.4ghz with 1.225v... I'm thinking of maybe getting a 970 with a blower style cooler, that should help tremendously


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> It's definitely the heat from the GPU cuz I'm using the H60 as an exhaust, I tried using it as intake but all the heat just sits there in the case otherwise... Yeah my cpu is overclocked at 4.4ghz with 1.225v... I'm thinking of maybe getting a 970 with a blower style cooler, that should help tremendously


That could definitely help the CPU temp indeed. Finding a blower style GTX 970 is not easy though. I think overclockers.uk got some but you're going to pay quite a premium









http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-205-OK

Evga too, but the cooler is not as nice as the 980 cooler though
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487070&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3899435&SID=skim1402X558040Xf3f772c8a50c60d6487791e5c0659050


----------



## Russ369

lol I just dun goofed and bought the EVGA 970 blower



Gonna take out my MSI and put it up for sale now, sucks cuz I really liked it otherwise but oh well

I also but a Silverstone Strider 80 Gold (Keep reading that the CX series isnt that good for gaming) as well as a couple of Corsair fans for better static pressure...


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> lol I just dun goofed and bought the EVGA 970 blower
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna take out my MSI and put it up for sale now, sucks cuz I really liked it otherwise but oh well
> 
> I also but a Silverstone Strider 80 Gold (Keep reading that the CX series isnt that good for gaming) as well as a couple of Corsair fans for better static pressure...


I have a reference 980 in my case and I noticed a huge difference from the 560Ti I had in it previously. It may not be better for cooling the GPU, but the rest of the case is loving the blower style cooling!


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> I have a reference 980 in my case and I noticed a huge difference from the 560Ti I had in it previously. It may not be better for cooling the GPU, but the rest of the case is loving the blower style cooling!


And thats exactly what im aiming for... case gets INSANELY hot with this type of card


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> I have a reference 980 in my case and I noticed a huge difference from the 560Ti I had in it previously. It may not be better for cooling the GPU, but the rest of the case is loving the blower style cooling!


I also experienced a CPU temp decrease when I replaced my Asus 670 dcu2 for a reference 980


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I also experienced a CPU temp decrease when I replaced my Asus 670 dcu2 for a reference 980


Yeah, I think the combo of the blower cooler, and using the High Performance Corsair fans instead of the Cougars im currently using, as they offer better static air pressure, will definitely help me with temps


----------



## bobsaget

The Corsair SP fans are overstated.


----------



## bydus

70c is not that bad in my opinion, well I guess that's what I'll expect from my build but i don't plan to o/c my cpu yet if all games run at 60fps with msi 970. May I ask for node 304 owners, is the case a good noise blocker when its on? I'll be gaming about 2 meters away from it. Thanks


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> 70c is not that bad in my opinion, well I guess that's what I'll expect from my build but i don't plan to o/c my cpu yet if all games run at 60fps with msi 970. May I ask for node 304 owners, is the case a good noise blocker when its on? I'll be gaming about 2 meters away from it. Thanks


Hard to say, depends from your setup and case fans voltage
I don't know if the hard drives cage are good for reducing HDD noise, I've never used them.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> The Corsair SP fans are overstated.


When buying fans, not once have I ever thought "maybe Corsair offers something with a nice performance:decibel ratio"


----------



## WildEnkidu

I have wanted to put together a small, quiet HTPC capable of gaming and Hackintosh for the last 2 years...reading the reviews of the GTX 970s finally convinced me to put it together. This forum was my primary resource when buying parts - thank you for all of the insightful replies and commentaries throughout this thread. I wanted to share my final build:

*CPU:* Intel i5-4670K
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U14S
*Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS
*RAM:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB DDR3-1600 VLP x1
*GPU:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V
*SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO 500GB
*SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
*PSU:* SeaSonic 650W SSR-650RM
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304
*Case Fan [exhaust]:* Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm
*Case Fans [intake]:* Noctua NF-B9 PWM 92mm x2
*OS:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro
*OS:* Apple OS X Yosemite

*Photos:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














Now sitting happily, and silently, in my media center:


----------



## DontPeek

Alright so I have all my parts ready to go with the exception of the GPU which is coming Wednesday, and I was hoping you guys could give me a little advice. I am going to run an RM650 the same way TonyL did here,

http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/4480#post_23182330

Parts:
Node 304 (of course)
ASRock Z97-ITX
4790K
H90
16GB G.Skill Trident X
RM650
500gb HDD
500gb Samsung Evo SSD
MSI GTX 970

With those components, and keeping in mind the PSU will be intaking from the interior of the case, what would be the best orientation for the fans/radiator? Should the two front fans be intaking or exhausting, and what about the H90? Should it be pulling in the hot air from the case to help exhaust the hot air from the GPU or should I go with positive pressure and hope that pressure can force the hot air out?


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WildEnkidu*
> 
> I have wanted to put together a small, quiet HTPC capable of gaming and Hackintosh for the last 2 years...reading the reviews of the GTX 970s finally convinced me to put it together. This forum was my primary resource when buying parts - thank you for all of the insightful replies and commentaries throughout this thread. I wanted to share my final build:


very pretty setup







I'm so jealous but not for long as I should get my parts next week, also getting 970 gtx







happy gaming mate


----------



## lucinski

Hey guys, I need your help. I am planning a build around the Fractal 304 and given that I am a silent computing freak, I have trouble finding an adequate GTX 970 to fit my ultra low noise needs.

As I basically see it at this moment, I have two options:
1) Gygabyte GTX 970 (ITX version) with stock fan removed + Noctua NF-A9x14 - 92mm (the slim - 14mm - kind of fan). I like this option the most.
2) Gainward GTX 970 Phantom

However, I do not know whether I have sufficient space for either solution. I imagine a tight fit in both instances.

Do you have any other ideas on how to silently accommodate a GTX 970 in the beloved Fractal 304?


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucinski*
> 
> Hey guys, I need your help. I am planning a build around the Fractal 304 and given that I am a silent computing freak, I have trouble finding an adequate GTX 970 to fit my ultra low noise needs.
> 
> As I basically see it at this moment, I have two options:
> 1) Gygabyte GTX 970 (ITX version) with stock fan removed + Noctua NF-A9x14 - 92mm (the slim - 14mm - kind of fan). I like this option the most.
> 2) Gainward GTX 970 Phantom
> 
> However, I do not know whether I have sufficient space for either solution. I imagine a tight fit in both instances.
> 
> Do you have any other ideas on how to silently accommodate a GTX 970 in the beloved Fractal 304?


I would go for msi 970 gtx, it seems to be the quietest of all 970s. It has a semi-passive design so the fans only start to spin above 60c, I should be getting all my parts next week and will let you know as I'm trying to make it as quiet as possible


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WildEnkidu*
> 
> I have wanted to put together a small, quiet HTPC capable of gaming and Hackintosh for the last 2 years...reading the reviews of the GTX 970s finally convinced me to put it together. This forum was my primary resource when buying parts - thank you for all of the insightful replies and commentaries throughout this thread. I wanted to share my final build:
> 
> *CPU:* Intel i5-4670K
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U14S
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS
> *RAM:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB DDR3-1600 VLP x1
> *GPU:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V
> *SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO 500GB
> *SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
> *PSU:* SeaSonic 650W SSR-650RM
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304
> *Case Fan [exhaust]:* Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm
> *Case Fans [intake]:* Noctua NF-B9 PWM 92mm x2
> *OS:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro
> *OS:* Apple OS X Yosemite
> 
> *Photos:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now sitting happily, and silently, in my media center:


nice setup, i love it


----------



## jasjeet

My Node 304 is literally silent, like quietest out of all the PCs ive made.
Hyper 212 evo minimum fan speeds
Stock case fans at Low
MSI Gamer GTX 970 stock fan curve (fans off below 60c)
Suspension mounted HDD
Seasonic M12II 620W PSU

When i game, and have muted audio, there is not even a noticeable increase in noise!
I found that cabling a bit better and suspension mounting the HDD allowed the front intakes to bring in more cool air to the Hyper 212, which then stays cooler on average allowing the exhaust fan to deal with the heat in the case. Before i changed the HDD config and tidied cables to perfection, the CPU temp started to get toasty 70-80c whilst gaming. That wasnt helped by changing the GTX 780 ref to a MSI Gamer 970, since more heat got dumped into the case.

There is literally no way to make it more silent, maybe replacing all fans with Noctuas, but its already so quiet i dont see it worth the cost.


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> My Node 304 is literally silent, like quietest out of all the PCs ive made.
> Hyper 212 evo minimum fan speeds
> Stock case fans at Low
> MSI Gamer GTX 970 stock fan curve (fans off below 60c)
> Suspension mounted HDD
> Seasonic M12II 620W PSU
> 
> When i game, and have muted audio, there is not even a noticeable increase in noise!
> I found that cabling a bit better and suspension mounting the HDD allowed the front intakes to bring in more cool air to the Hyper 212, which then stays cooler on average allowing the exhaust fan to deal with the heat in the case. Before i changed the HDD config and tidied cables to perfection, the CPU temp started to get toasty 70-80c whilst gaming. That wasnt helped by changing the GTX 780 ref to a MSI Gamer 970, since more heat got dumped into the case.
> 
> There is literally no way to make it more silent, maybe replacing all fans with Noctuas, but its already so quiet i dont see it worth the cost.


very happy to hear that, I have except the same setup as you on the way except the PSU.


----------



## WildEnkidu

I would second bydus and jasjeet: the MSI GTX 970 is whisper quiet even at load; I chose it for that specific reason. Here's a review stating as much:

http://techreport.com/review/27203/geforce-gtx-970-cards-from-msi-and-asus-reviewed/5

I also put the low voltage adapter on my B9 (92mm) intake fans, connected all of my fans to the motherboard for PWM and tried as much cable management kung fu possible to keep an open tunnel for airflow. The only thing I chickened out on was velcroing the SSD to the side wall, because I didn't feel they affected airflow that much. The end result is pretty much silent.


----------



## AIIE

Hello!

I am building a rig based on the Node 304 (i7 4790k with GTX 970, no overclocking is planned in the nearest future). And I am choosing a PSU right now.

Will *XFX XTR 550* fit in the Node 304 with a long GPU?

If I will do some trade off to save money by choosing *Seasonic S12G-650* (non modular) instead of *Seasonic G Series 650* (modular), will it be really hard to have good cable management with this non modualr PSU in the Node 304? (It is also worth mention that S12G-650 has more cables attached than S12G-550.)


----------



## jasjeet

Why not just get the modular Seasonic G550? 550w is more than enough.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WildEnkidu*


Nice set up, you are added


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WildEnkidu*
> 
> I would second bydus and jasjeet: the MSI GTX 970 is whisper quiet even at load; I chose it for that specific reason. Here's a review stating as much:
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/27203/geforce-gtx-970-cards-from-msi-and-asus-reviewed/5
> 
> I also put the low voltage adapter on my B9 (92mm) intake fans, connected all of my fans to the motherboard for PWM and tried as much cable management kung fu possible to keep an open tunnel for airflow. The only thing I chickened out on was velcroing the SSD to the side wall, because I didn't feel they affected airflow that much. The end result is pretty much silent.


Which low voltage adapter did you use? I'm now starting to wonder how to connect all the case fans together before I get all the parts. Do you set / limit fan speed in bios or somewhere else?


----------



## Dagobah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> its probably some robotic insect living inside your room, spying on you. i mean, your computer is off and something still makes an unusual noise, right?
> 
> in all seriousness, do you have hard drive? maybe thats it? or you are just hearing things... and i think the psu wont really spin if the computer is shut off


I suspect it's something to do with the capacitors. It's definitely not he HDD cause it occurs even when disk activity of the HDD is 0%.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagobah*
> 
> I suspect it's something to do with the capacitors. It's definitely not he HDD cause it occurs even when disk activity of the HDD is 0%.


Try turn all C States and speedstep off in BIOS, maybe it's could whine from the motherboard .


----------



## AIIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Why not just get the modular Seasonic G550? 550w is more than enough.


I want to go 650w instead of the 550w for the lower fan RPM at the same loads. So, will the 100 more watts be helpful to keep the PSU quieter? Is it a bad idea to choose the non-modular *S12G-650*?


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> I want to go 650w instead of the 550w for the lower fan RPM at the same loads. So, will the 100 more watts be helpful to keep the PSU quieter? Is it a bad idea to choose the non-modular *S12G-650*?


While gaming with a Haswell refresh chip and GTX 970 you'll probably draw around 350W max, both PSUs will probably have very similar fan rpm here. It'll be more beneficial to go with modular so that it's easier to cable and keep a good air flow in turn allowing all other fans to run at a lower speed.


----------



## AIIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> While gaming with a Haswell refresh chip and GTX 970 you'll probably draw around 350W max, both PSUs will probably have very similar fan rpm here. It'll be more beneficial to go with modular so that it's easier to cable and keep a good air flow in turn allowing all other fans to run at a lower speed.


Ok, so, it is better to do not trade off with modular PSU. I also consider *Cooler Master V650* as an alternative because it is an 14 cm modular PSU. Will this PSU fit without issues in the Node 304 with a long GPU?

Is *Cooler Master V650* worse than *Seasonic G Series*?

And what about the difference in noise between these two?


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> Will this PSU fit without issues in the Node 304 with a long GPU?


Yup!
Quote:


> Is *Cooler Master V650* worse than *Seasonic G Series*?


Nope. Actually IIRC, the experts in the PSU section rate the VS series above Seasonic's G series.
Quote:


> And what about the difference in noise between these two?


I haven't owned a G series so I can't comment on it, but my V550S is very quiet. It's not audible over any of my other fans, and all of them stay near silent at idle. Actually, I'd say the loudest part of my rig is my Twin Frozr cooler, and anyone who has a TF cooled Kepler/Maxwell card knows that's really saying something.


----------



## AIIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> I haven't owned a G series so I can't comment on it, but my V550S is very quiet. It's not audible over any of my other fans, and all of them stay near silent at idle. Actually, I'd say the loudest part of my rig is my Twin Frozr cooler, and anyone who has a TF cooled Kepler/Maxwell card knows that's really saying something.


I choosed another GTX970 from MSI: http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-970-4GD5T-OC-.html
Will this one be more loud than TF version?


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> I choosed another GTX970 from MSI: http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-970-4GD5T-OC-.html
> Will this one be more loud than TF version?


Probably, but most 970s are pretty quiet anyway by default. Maxwell doesn't run very hot.


----------



## lucinski

Guys, thank you very much for the replies so far. However, I have read up more on the silent GPU issue and as it seems, I would very much like to try my Gygabyte GTX 970 (ITX version) with stock fan removed + Noctua NF-A9x14 - 92mm (the slim - 14mm - kind of fan) option. I just want to have control over the sound that a graphics card emits.

Could you please tell me if there is sufficient space between the graphics card (a pure dual slot one that is) and the case's wall to accommodate some extra 14 mm (the width of the noctua fan that is)?


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucinski*
> 
> Guys, thank you very much for the replies so far. However, I have read up more on the silent GPU issue and as it seems, I would very much like to try my Gygabyte GTX 970 (ITX version) with stock fan removed + Noctua NF-A9x14 - 92mm (the slim - 14mm - kind of fan) option. I just want to have control over the sound that a graphics card emits.
> 
> Could you please tell me if there is sufficient space between the graphics card (a pure dual slot one that is) and the case's wall to accommodate some extra 14 mm (the width of the noctua fan that is)?


Doesn't make sense, smaller surface area of heat sink material means more air flow needed to maintain the same temperature means more noise. MSI has a huge hearsink and the fans barely spin up whilst gaming and still maintain 65-70c. Remember after 70c the card downclocks no matter the temp target.

On top of that the itx version has a lot lower clock speeds, I run mine at 1500/8000 and it's really quiet. This is 1076mhz, 1200mhz boost, so they already acknowledge what I said and to reduce noise they lowered the clocks.

Also in terms of fan control, you can adjust the fan curve to whatever you like with MSI AB on any of the cards. The Asus and MSI cards have the fans at 0% when below 60c.

If you don't run the Noctua off the motherboard it won't have PWM either, so in reality it can't spin at super low speeds like the stock asus and Msi designs. I believe gigabyte is using 3pin headers on their GPU so inherently they are noisier.


----------



## AIIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Actually IIRC, the experts in the PSU section rate the VS series above Seasonic's G series.


So, will the Cooler Master VS series be the great choice as a top-notch, reliable and quiet PSU for the Node 304?


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> So, will the Cooler Master VS series be the great choice as a top-notch, reliable and quiet PSU for the Node 304?


Will let you know by next week as I will have it in my build, and i want it to be ultra quiet


----------



## abba77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WildEnkidu*
> 
> I have wanted to put together a small, quiet HTPC capable of gaming and Hackintosh for the last 2 years...reading the reviews of the GTX 970s finally convinced me to put it together. This forum was my primary resource when buying parts - thank you for all of the insightful replies and commentaries throughout this thread. I wanted to share my final build:
> 
> *CPU:* Intel i5-4670K
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U14S
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS
> *RAM:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB DDR3-1600 VLP x1
> *GPU:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V
> *SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO 500GB
> *SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
> *PSU:* SeaSonic 650W SSR-650RM
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304
> *Case Fan [exhaust]:* Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm
> *Case Fans [intake]:* Noctua NF-B9 PWM 92mm x2
> *OS:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro
> *OS:* Apple OS X Yosemite


My setup is 95% the same as yours. 4790k and different RAM. Have an HDD as well.
Very nice cable management. I couldnt even come close to yours and gave up.
I may PM you if you dont mind. Want some specific instructions for hackintosh, and with someone with almost the exact same setup, should make it easier.


----------



## Dagobah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Try turn all C States and speedstep off in BIOS, maybe it's could whine from the motherboard .


Ok, to put an end to the misery that my CM V650 PSU has been causing to my ears once and for all, this time around, when I was still hearing the buzzing sound after I had turned off my PC, I immediately unplugged the cables from the PSU to my mobo. Still got noise. Then I unplugged the PSU cables from the GPU, and unplugged all modular cables as well. Still got noise. Only thing that stopped the noise was to unplug the power cable to the mains. Now, here's the interesting bit. I tried plugging the main power cable directly to the PSU (bypassing the Node 304's power cable. Still got noise. Then I thought, maybe it's the wall socket, so I tried it to another wall socket. Still got noise. The last thing I then tried was to use another power cable from the mains to the PSU. Guess what? Still got noise.

I'm in the midst of communicating with CM tech support. Wait till they hear of my latest discovery!


----------



## DontPeek

Ugh, so I am putting my build together and made a mistake. Apparently the case needs to be modified in order to fit an H90 and a GPU and I did not realize this. Anyone have any suggestions for the best way to go about making this work? Do I have to drill new holes or could I just slot the holes to slide the radiator over a bit. How much extra room do I need?


----------



## Dagobah

I'm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagobah*
> 
> Ok, to put an end to the misery that my CM V650 PSU has been causing to my ears once and for all, this time around, when I was still hearing the buzzing sound after I had turned off my PC, I immediately unplugged the cables from the PSU to my mobo. Still got noise. Then I unplugged the PSU cables from the GPU, and unplugged all modular cables as well. Still got noise. Only thing that stopped the noise was to unplug the power cable to the mains. Now, here's the interesting bit. I tried plugging the main power cable directly to the PSU (bypassing the Node 304's power cable. Still got noise. Then I thought, maybe it's the wall socket, so I tried it to another wall socket. Still got noise. The last thing I then tried was to use another power cable from the mains to the PSU. Guess what? Still got noise.
> 
> I'm in the midst of communicating with CM tech support. Wait till they hear of my latest discovery!


I'm sorry but Cooler Master just dug its own grave. This was their reply to me:

"Hi

Please refer to the link below.
http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/product_index.aspx?pid=2022&lid=1#

For your Video card, 750W power supply is required.

Since your psu have only 650W, and it is under such a high loading, it might explain the noise.

Thanks"


----------



## Dyaems

Do you have a wattmeter? Reply with a pic with full CPU and GPU usage and shove it to that CM rep's throat xD


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagobah*
> 
> I'm sorry but Cooler Master just dug its own grave. This was their reply to me:
> 
> "Hi
> 
> Please refer to the link below.
> http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/product_index.aspx?pid=2022&lid=1#
> 
> For your Video card, 750W power supply is required.
> 
> Since your psu have only 650W, and it is under such a high loading, it might explain the noise.
> 
> Thanks"


what a bunch of incompetent a**h*les


----------



## chefborjan

Quick question, what temps are people seeing with their 970s while gaming?

I can get up to the 78 degrees celsius with a GALAX GTX 970 EXOC...

People with different cases report lower 970 temps generally, but I'm supposing that its just the effect of having a 970 in such a small case.


----------



## bobsaget

Yep the small case doesn't help + no direct airflow to GPU, also depends on your specific GTX970 model (manufacturers set max temps at different limits as long as it remains below nvidia throttle temp)


----------



## jasjeet

Msi gamer 970 barely hits 70c even when Overclocked at stock volts with stock fan profile. I do however cap my fps to 60 so some games aren't utilising the whole card. But generally 70c is peak.
You need good cable management to get the temps down.


----------



## bydus

Anyone has any good pics or can link me to a page where cable management is shown, i've started to receive the parts for my build and would like to prepare before doing anything


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WildEnkidu*
> 
> I have wanted to put together a small, quiet HTPC capable of gaming and Hackintosh for the last 2 years...reading the reviews of the GTX 970s finally convinced me to put it together. This forum was my primary resource when buying parts - thank you for all of the insightful replies and commentaries throughout this thread. I wanted to share my final build:
> 
> *CPU:* Intel i5-4670K
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U14S
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS
> *RAM:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB DDR3-1600 VLP x1
> *GPU:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V
> *SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO 500GB
> *SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
> *PSU:* SeaSonic 650W SSR-650RM
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304
> *Case Fan [exhaust]:* Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm
> *Case Fans [intake]:* Noctua NF-B9 PWM 92mm x2
> *OS:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro
> *OS:* Apple OS X Yosemite
> 
> *Photos:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now sitting happily, and silently, in my media center:


Good example there ^

Use the struts to route cables with lots of zip ties.


----------



## AIIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> Will let you know by next week as I will have it in my build, and i want it to be ultra quiet


I hope so! I also have already ordered V Semi Modular from the Cooler Master.

And now I read all the Dagobah story with this PSU and their support...

Should I cancel the order of the CM VS650? Does every unit have such glitches? Or is it a strange coincidence?


----------



## h4zed

Hey guys! Just picked up this case and found this thread no I'm a newbie here. Quick questions I'm hoping I could have answered...

1. I can't confidently tell if the two front fans have air going into the case or out. How are they set by default?
2. With that being said, how do you personally have or recommend the air direction be set with a Corsair H60?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h4zed*
> 
> Hey guys! Just picked up this case and found this thread no I'm a newbie here. Quick questions I'm hoping I could have answered...
> 
> 1. I can't confidently tell if the two front fans have air going into the case or out. How are they set by default?
> 2. With that being said, how do you personally have or recommend the air direction be set with a Corsair H60?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


The front fans are intake in default position.

I would recommend setting the h60 as an exhaust, it will help the overall gpu and case temp to decrease. Your cpu will run a bit hotter but nothing to worry IMO, even if you plan some overclocking.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> I hope so! I also have already ordered V Semi Modular from the Cooler Master.
> 
> And now I read all the Dagobah story with this PSU and their support...
> 
> Should I cancel the order of the CM VS650? Does every unit have such glitches? Or is it a strange coincidence?


Its probably just a strange coincidence. I've also been recommending CM VS for my friends when they build new rigs if they find the Seasonic X too expensive, and they are all good with it.


----------



## h4zed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> The front fans are intake in default position.
> 
> I would recommend setting the h60 as an exhaust, it will help the overall gpu and case temp to decrease. Your cpu will run a bit hotter but nothing to worry IMO, even if you plan some overclocking.


Great, thanks for the quick reply!

Last question, should I have the exhaust and then fan up against the case or the other way around?


----------



## jasjeet

Fan->Rad->Rear of Case


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Msi gamer 970 barely hits 70c even when Overclocked at stock volts with stock fan profile. I do however cap my fps to 60 so some games aren't utilising the whole card. But generally 70c is peak.
> You need good cable management to get the temps down.


Yup. Good cable management is a must, along with some well balanced fans (stronger than the crappy stock FD fans) if you want to run an open shroud card in a Node.

My 780 Ti peaks under 75c and it has a much higher TDP than any 970.


----------



## joeh4384

I get 60s with my 970. I was getting mid-high 70s when I ran a 780ti in there.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> Anyone has any good pics or can link me to a page where cable management is shown, i've started to receive the parts for my build and would like to prepare before doing anything


http://pcpartpicker.com/b/psRBD3. i am running my SSD in the front panel.


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/psRBD3. i am running my SSD in the front panel.


thanks m8!


----------



## MeltingPoint

Here is my node. I hesitated to post pictures because of the messy cable management. I just suck at in no matter what I do.
The Gelid 92mm fans are still in the mail and I will be getting an SSD to replace the hard drive and hopefully tidy up the mess.
The pictures are bad because I'm no good at taking pictures and the lighting doesn't help.

*SPECS:*

i5 - 4670K @ stock at the moment
GALAX GTX 970 EXOC
ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
Team Elite 8GB 1600MHZ Memory
Cooler Master V550
WD Blue 1TB
Gelid Black Edition Cooler







*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

I've only powered up the system about 10 hours total and immediately, I noticed a layer of dust already on the GPU fan blades. Not good.
The stock filters are not good enough. I need demciflex filters.

I came across a post I could no longer find where the guy has demci filters. I tried visiting the Demci site but they do not have ones for the node. Maybe it was custom ordered.
If you (demciflex user) happen to read this, can you please share the measurements of the filters so I can also order a set.

I also came across a post where this guy used a Corsair 400R filter for the side vent. I might give it a shot if I cant get custom ones for the node.


----------



## jasjeet

Thats very odd, you live in a dusty area? Carpet?


----------



## MeltingPoint

Yeah my place is just dusty even the outside environment is also dusty.
I think I underestimated. Its actually around 24 hours.

The stock filters are fine for most people but not for me. My best option are the ultra fine demciflex filters. Gonna get some soon.


----------



## AIIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Its probably just a strange coincidence. I've also been recommending CM VS for my friends when they build new rigs if they find the Seasonic X too expensive, and they are all good with it.


Good, but I still feel a little uneasy that I go the CM VS instead of the Seasonic G. In my location I save $30 if I buy the CM VS650 instead of the Seasonic G650. But people advice to never go cheap on a PSU. Although the CM VS is not something that people call a cheap PSU?


----------



## Dyaems

CM VS is not a cheap quality PSU, Seasonic is just a better OEM so they probably build better. We all get lemon units every now and then anyways. FYI, I already had two lemon G550, but I still use Seasonic because of very good local warranty


----------



## Russ369

Just installed my new SS Strider 550w and SP120's, I really like them a lot more than my Cougar's...









Now just waiting for my 970 and im gtg, temps are going to be MUCH better


----------



## MEC-777

Another quick update: Installed the kraken G10 on the R9 290. Nice and quiet (and cool) again.









A few pics:


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Another quick update: Installed the kraken G10 on the R9 290. Nice and quiet (and cool) again.


awesome dude! Can you close the case with that cooler on your gpu ?


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> awesome dude! Can you close the case with that cooler on your gpu ?


Yes, but just. Requires a delicate touch to get the cover on.


----------



## K4IKEN

Saw a GTX 970 at my local Best Buy with the reference cooler and I was so tempted to get it for my Node build, but I had to hold of so I could pay rent next month.. The struggles of a broke college student lol


----------



## pielemans

hey guys i'm planning on doing an pentium beginners htpc build that is kinda dustproof for a year and looks great and just mainly is black, my only question is will this fit together and will that psu fit and don't interfer with my msi gtx750 ti? maybe if someone helps to save some costs it'll help...
here is my sort of partpicker from that online store:

http://azerty.nl/winkelmandje/winkelmandje/?legen=1&product%5B707632%5D=1&product%5B665290%5D=1&product%5B619237%5D=1&product%5B683490%5D=1&product%5B673447%5D=1&product%5B737689%5D=1

Intel Pentium G3258 / 3.2 Ghz
MSI Z87I GAMING AC
Noctua NH-U12S
Kingston HyperX FURY Red Series
MSI N750Ti TF 2GD5/OC
Fractal Design Integra M 550W

it needs to be sort of quiet too because it's going to live next to my tv under my desk and it doesnt wants to get really hot because I live in the netherlands and we like wet,cold weather lol just joking help me out plz? I'm new to systembuilding especially mini ITX
















greetzzz,

Pielemans

Current system:
FX8350 @ 4,4 ghz (slight overclock because it's getting 70 degrees)
Noctua NH-U9B SE2
2 MSI gaming r9 270x's 2gb versions
Kingston HyperX genesis 2x4gb @1600mhz
Asrock 990FX extreme3
Coolermaster k380
Coolermaster B700
Kingston V300 SSDNow 60gb
Kingston V300 SSDNow 240gb
WD black 1tb
HGST 500 gb ( out of my ps4







)
TP-link 300mb/s Wifi PCI-card
coolermaster sickleflow red LED fan in the bottom
Noctua nf-f12 in the back (needed to make it more quiet it was getting really really noisy and my old sickleflow got coilwhine...)


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Saw a GTX 970 at my local Best Buy with the reference cooler and I was so tempted to get it for my Node build, but I had to hold of so I could pay rent next month.. The struggles of a broke college student lol




I am planning to sell my GTX 760s away (all three of them) so I could rig my Node and R4 with 970s.


----------



## Dagobah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Do you have a wattmeter? Reply with a pic with full CPU and GPU usage and shove it to that CM rep's throat xD


I don't think it will be necessary. I just tried hooking the PSU up to my old Core 2 Duo with a Radeon HD 5770. Noise happened even before I had the chance to power up the PC. Let's see how the rep talks their way out of this one.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Another quick update: Installed the kraken G10 on the R9 290. Nice and quiet (and cool) again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what sort of temps are you getting on the 290? interested to see how they stack up against mine (mounted in my M1)


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> what sort of temps are you getting on the 290? interested to see how they stack up against mine (mounted in my M1)


For the few minutes I was able to benchmark Firestrike (maybe 2-3 back to back runs), running stock clocks (947 core, 1250 memory) the highest temps I saw was 59*C. Before with the stock cooler it was well into the mid-high 70's under the same conditions.

Right now it won't pass POST and I've got no display output (I suspect it's the PSU) so I can't do any more load testing until I get that sorted out.


----------



## TonyL

@MEC-777
Getting that AIO into the case while attach to the GPU. I feel your pain, but the benefits were well worth the effort. All of the other components in my rig were much happier after I did the GPU mod.
Great job!








Oh. The pursuit for a silent system. The lengths that we go to.


----------



## DontPeek

Well after quite a few hurdles I finally got my Node together!

Specs,
Case: Fractal Node 304 (of course)
PSU: Corsair RM650
Motherboard: Asrock Z97E-ITX
SSD: Samsung Evo 500GB
HDD: 1TB Seagate
CPU: I7 4790K
CPU Cooler: H90
Ram: G.Skill Trident X 2400
GPU: MSI GTX 970

Thanks TonyL for the idea on the PSU.

I know, the cable management is kind of non-existent.









Crappy cell phone pics,



I know it doesn't come close to the sexiness of some of the other builds in this thread, but it was my first small case, and i had never done anything close to this level of involvement (drilling, cutting, etc.)


----------



## Dyaems

That PSU is overkill. Even a 450w can run your system perfectly, even with high OC







Saves a bit of cash too!

Why is the PSU mounted the opposite way? Mounting it that way could also grab some fresh air for the CPU, and the GPU hot air possibly dumping more heat onto the CPU.


----------



## DontPeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> That PSU is overkill. Even a 450w can run your system perfectly, even with high OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saves a bit of cash too!
> 
> Why is the PSU mounted the opposite way? Mounting it that way could also grab some fresh air for the CPU, and the GPU hot air possibly dumping more heat onto the CPU.


I chose that PSU because it is quiet, not because of the power, and I got a pretty good deal on it at 90 bucks. I mounted the PSU that way because I could not get the ATX cable to clear the GPU without running it underneath the GPU. Temps have been good so far.


----------



## bydus

hey guys i've been putting together my node 304 yesterday and was wondering if you have all the case fans connected to the Fan controller and its powered by psu yes? Or do you have the rear big fan connected to the spare motherboard fan connector and controlled from bios ?

Also: if i make a mistake connecting front panel inputs to the mobo lets say I mix up +/- or plug in the wrong one is there a possibility I can damage something ? The labeling is hard to read and so is the manual of asrock z97m-itx/ac. I'm pretty sure I have it correct but no 100% certain. Te cables are labeled +/- but not sure which side to put them on the mobo..


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> hey guys i've been putting together my node 304 yesterday and was wondering if you have all the case fans connected to the Fan controller and its powered by psu yes? Or do you have the rear big fan connected to the spare motherboard fan connector and controlled from bios ?
> 
> Also: if i make a mistake connecting front panel inputs to the mobo lets say I mix up +/- or plug in the wrong one is there a possibility I can damage something ? The labeling is hard to read and so is the manual of asrock z97m-itx/ac. I'm pretty sure I have it correct but no 100% certain. Te cables are labeled +/- but not sure which side to put them on the mobo..


All my case fans are connected to the rear fan controller which is set at medium speed.

Front io cables are always a pain in the *ss to connect. Don't worry though you won't damage anything if you make a mistake. Say it's the power button, it will simply not work if you connect it the wrong way. Say it's the led connector, it simply won't light up.


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> All my case fans are connected to the rear fan controller which is set at medium speed.
> 
> Front io cables are always a pain in the *ss to connect. Don't worry though you won't damage anything if you make a mistake. Say it's the power button, it will simply not work if you connect it the wrong way. Say it's the led connector, it simply won't light up.


many thanks for quick reply







All i have left to do is put evo 212 inside when I get back from work and from the looks of it I should be done. Ugh I spent like 5/hrs yesterday putting it together, it was very tough to route cables, and msi 970 is much bigger than I thought it would be but I think I did a decent job. Will post pics when I'm done. I just hope everything is fine with psu and everything else as I don't intend to take it all apart and put it together again


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> hey guys i've been putting together my node 304 yesterday and was wondering if you have all the case fans connected to the Fan controller and its powered by psu yes? Or do you have the rear big fan connected to the spare motherboard fan connector and controlled from bios ?


All of my fans are PWM controlled from the mobo. Asus Fan Xpert is actually one of the best pieces of bundled fan control software I've ever used. Controlling the fans on my Asrock Z77 board was a massive pain in comparison.


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> All of my fans are PWM controlled from the mobo. Asus Fan Xpert is actually one of the best pieces of bundled fan control software I've ever used. Controlling the fans on my Asrock Z77 board was a massive pain in comparison.


Thanks for info, I will check how they perform controlled from the included fan controller at medium. May I ask if I wanted to connect all 3 fans to the mobo and I only have one spare fan connector what would I have to use to connect all 3 to 1 input ? I imagine all 3 will be controlled together not independently yes ?


----------



## bydus

Question: will the stock fan on evo 212 be controlled from the cpu fan motherboard header via BIOS or I would have to get a PWM fan ?


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> That PSU is overkill. Even a 450w can run your system perfectly, even with high OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saves a bit of cash too!
> 
> Why is the PSU mounted the opposite way? Mounting it that way could also grab some fresh air for the CPU, and the GPU hot air possibly dumping more heat onto the CPU.


Nothing wrong with spending a little more on a bit beefier and higher quality PSU from the get-go. It's the heart of the system and arguably the most important. 450w would be close to the limit considering the specs of that system. IMO, the RM650 isn't overkill at all but actually exactly what they should be using. General rule of thumb is to use a PSU where the total system draw at max loads is roughly 75% of the total PSU rating. With a 450w PSU it would come close to drawing 90% and even exceed that for brief moments. 550-650w would be much safer. 650 gives more room for adding other components (extra fans, HDDs, water pump(s) etc.).


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeltingPoint*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DontPeek*


You are both added









I feel the same about the 970's, my friends are all getting them. My 670 is like "but, but, wait, I'm still strong".

Thinking I will save for a 980 over this next year, or whatever the next number is that nvidia comes up with.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> Thanks for info, I will check how they perform controlled from the included fan controller at medium. May I ask if I wanted to connect all 3 fans to the mobo and I only have one spare fan connector what would I have to use to connect all 3 to 1 input ? I imagine all 3 will be controlled together not independently yes ?


You'd need a pwm fan splitter, like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812162026


----------



## TonyL

@DontPeek
That is good for starters. You can claim that you completed a SFF build.
Glad to hear that the PSU worked out. I am curious. How did you mount it? Did you think that it was heavy enough to just use double sided tape? Also, did you need to shorten the stub from the front panel for additional room?
Now from there you can make improvements according to your taste. I personally spent a day putting everything together and learned a lot. A few days later, I spent another good chunk of time trying to figure out how to route the cables.
Then a few months later I revamped the system and did the GPU mod.

@bydus
I personally did not use the fan controller provided by the case. I used all of the hubs provided by the motherboard and controlled them via software.
CPU: Two Noctua 120mm (one intake, one on CPU tower)
FAN1: Two stock 92mm fan (front intake)
FAN2: 120mm radiator fan + pump
FAN3: 140mm back fan


----------



## pielemans

hey guys i'm planning on doing an pentium beginners htpc build that is kinda dustproof for a year and looks great and just mainly is black, my only question is will this fit together and will that psu fit and don't interfer with my msi gtx750 ti? maybe if someone helps to save some costs it'll help...
here is my sort of partpicker from that online store:

http://azerty.nl/winkelmandje/winkelmandje/?legen=1&product%5B707632%5D=1&product%5B665290%5D=1&product%5B619237%5D=1&product%5B683490%5D=1&product%5B673447%5D=1&product%5B737689%5D=1

Intel Pentium G3258 / 3.2 Ghz
MSI Z87I GAMING AC
Noctua NH-U12S
Kingston HyperX FURY Red Series
MSI N750Ti TF 2GD5/OC
Fractal Design Integra M 550W

it needs to be sort of quiet too because it's going to live next to my tv under my desk and it doesnt wants to get really hot because I live in the netherlands and we like wet,cold weather lol just joking help me out plz? I'm new to systembuilding especially mini ITXthumb.gifbiggrin.gif

posted again because sales are now till 21th december so i need quick answers...


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pielemans*
> 
> hey guys i'm planning on doing an pentium beginners htpc build that is kinda dustproof for a year and looks great and just mainly is black, my only question is will this fit together and will that psu fit and don't interfer with my msi gtx750 ti? maybe if someone helps to save some costs it'll help...
> here is my sort of partpicker from that online store:
> 
> http://azerty.nl/winkelmandje/winkelmandje/?legen=1&product%5B707632%5D=1&product%5B665290%5D=1&product%5B619237%5D=1&product%5B683490%5D=1&product%5B673447%5D=1&product%5B737689%5D=1
> 
> Intel Pentium G3258 / 3.2 Ghz
> MSI Z87I GAMING AC
> Noctua NH-U12S
> Kingston HyperX FURY Red Series
> MSI N750Ti TF 2GD5/OC
> Fractal Design Integra M 550W
> 
> it needs to be sort of quiet too because it's going to live next to my tv under my desk and it doesnt wants to get really hot because I live in the netherlands and we like wet,cold weather lol just joking help me out plz? I'm new to systembuilding especially mini ITXthumb.gifbiggrin.gif
> 
> posted again because sales are now till 21th december so i need quick answers...


Mobo/heatsink is not compatible. MSI seems to like placing their CPU socket near the PCIe slot. Get either Gigabyte (later 8 series models, and 9 series) or ASUS instead. Even a non-Z series will do good for the G3258 and you get to save a bit of cash. I actually use an H81 mobo for my G3258 for a mild OC.

PSU looks good, 140mm depth. Get 450w instead since I'm 100% sure that specs won't run past 200w.


----------



## pielemans

t
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Mobo/heatsink is not compatible. MSI seems to like placing their CPU socket near the PCIe slot. Get either Gigabyte (later 8 series models, and 9 series) or ASUS instead. Even a non-Z series will do good for the G3258 and you get to save a bit of cash. I actually use an H81 mobo for my G3258 for a mild OC.
> 
> PSU looks good, 140mm depth. Get 450w instead since I'm 100% sure that specs won't run past 200w.


thx but do you know maybe another cooler for that mobo or an cheap mobo (not the crappy h81 ones because i need onboard wifi atleast and bt would be fine too because its going to run my bluetooth keyboard ) since i want to overclock that pentium to about 4ghz atleast i want to be sure that i have the right mobo and i wanted to make an msi/fractal build with the red/black theme... can you maybe search about a different cooler that can make that pentium do that? i really want a tower cooler if it can be (needs to be aircooled) and yea... i need it to be kinda quiet....

btw thx for the fast reply


----------



## pielemans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Mobo/heatsink is not compatible. MSI seems to like placing their CPU socket near the PCIe slot. Get either Gigabyte (later 8 series models, and 9 series) or ASUS instead. Even a non-Z series will do good for the G3258 and you get to save a bit of cash. I actually use an H81 mobo for my G3258 for a mild OC.
> 
> PSU looks good, 140mm depth. Get 450w instead since I'm 100% sure that specs won't run past 200w.


i saw a sec ago gigabyte has mini itx like their new gaming series?
gigabyte ga z97n gaming 5

its a bit more expensive but i see like the socket is more away from the pci slot? am i right? i think that'll fit? maybe i just order that msi and noctua/gtx750ti and let that store try n fit them so if it doesnt fit i can change it without returning ;p


----------



## TonyL

@pielemans
For the MSI Z87I Gaming cooler clearance, take a look at post #1051 and #1059 from this thread. Some people earlier were discussing that issue. They posted a picture to show how close the cooler was.
It does not look like it will fit, not unless you are asking for trouble with them being in contact with eachother.

The Noctua NH U12S will fit that Gigabyte board.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pielemans*
> 
> i saw a sec ago gigabyte has mini itx like their new gaming series?
> gigabyte ga z97n gaming 5
> 
> its a bit more expensive but i see like the socket is more away from the pci slot? am i right? i think that'll fit? maybe i just order that msi and noctua/gtx750ti and let that store try n fit them so if it doesnt fit i can change it without returning ;p


Yes, that Gigabyte board will have no problems. Still prefer an H97/H87/B85 board though since it is cheaper and OCs just as good. I really like that Asus Z97i Plus for Z97 ITX but it won't fit your "theme"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @pielemans
> For the MSI Z87I Gaming cooler clearance, take a look at post #1051 and #1059 from this thread. Some people earlier were discussing that issue. They posted a picture to show how close the cooler was.
> It does not look like it will fit, not unless you are asking for trouble with them being in contact with eachother.
> 
> The Noctua NH U12S will fit that Gigabyte board.


Actually that clearance "issue" started since Z68/Z77 boards. Browsing the early parts of the thread gallery, you will mostly see Asus Z77i-Pro with air cooler users because that is one of the few (2 to be exact, and the other one sucks) boards that has CPU socket positioned at the center.


----------



## DontPeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @DontPeek
> That is good for starters. You can claim that you completed a SFF build.
> Glad to hear that the PSU worked out. I am curious. How did you mount it? Did you think that it was heavy enough to just use double sided tape? Also, did you need to shorten the stub from the front panel for additional room?
> Now from there you can make improvements according to your taste. I personally spent a day putting everything together and learned a lot. A few days later, I spent another good chunk of time trying to figure out how to route the cables.
> Then a few months later I revamped the system and did the GPU mod.


Yeah there is definitely room for improvement. I mounted the PSU with industrial extreme velcro strips that way if for some reason I need to remove the PSU I can do so. I did have to shorten the stub on the front panel. I also had to modify the hard drive cage to make room for the PSU. I'm guessing using the velcro added more height than your method so the fan grate was interfering with the hard drive mount ever so slightly, but enough that the case wouldn't close. One thing I would really like to do is add two quieter fans to the H90 but i'm not sure which fans to go with. I think Noctua would be a good choice but i'm unsure on which particular model would work well with a radiator. I love your build but i'm not quite sure if I am ready for taking apart my GPU just yet. Perhaps after the prices of the 970 drops and I can justify a new one if I royally screw it up.


----------



## Russ369

Yusss my 970 blower is coming tomorrow, sexy time


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Yusss my 970 blower is coming tomorrow, sexy time


Post it here when you installed it! I'm gonna make someone jelly because its almost impossible to source one to our country, unless one is ready to pay for almost the price of a reference 980.


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Post it here when you installed it! I'm gonna make someone jelly because its almost impossible to source one to our country, unless one is ready to pay for almost the price of a reference 980.


Will do, hope it doesnt have much coil whine though (im pretty sure it will have a little minimum)


----------



## MEC-777

Alright, I'm opening up the Node PSU compatibility can of worms again.









I might be needing a new PSU soon, and I'm looking for something with 650-750w and 80+ Gold rating. MUST have high-quality solid polymer caps. Semi or fully modular (the fewer the cables to mess with in the Node, the better







)

The XFX XTR 650/750w PSU are just what I'm looking for (made by Seasonic) but they are 170mm long which is going to interfere with my GPU. I heard some of you remove the PSU bracket and shove the unit over? How then, do you fasten the PSU to the chassis? Anyone have any pictures of how they did this?

There is a 550w version of the XFX XTR 80+ gold series that is 160mm deep, but I'm weary of running an R9 290 + two pumps and a bunch of fans on a 550w PSU... I'd rather have a little more headroom available for the future.

Or, does anyone have any recommendations for PSU that meet my requirements and are less than 160mm deep?

(full system specs in sig).


----------



## MeltingPoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Alright, I'm opening up the Node PSU compatibility can of worms again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be needing a new PSU soon, and I'm looking for something with 650-750w and 80+ Gold rating. MUST have high-quality solid polymer caps. Semi or fully modular (the fewer the cables to mess with in the Node, the better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> The XFX XTR 650/750w PSU are just what I'm looking for (made by Seasonic) but they are 170mm long which is going to interfere with my GPU. I heard some of you remove the PSU bracket and shove the unit over? How then, do you fasten the PSU to the chassis? Anyone have any pictures of how they did this?
> 
> There is a 550w version of the XFX XTR 80+ gold series that is 160mm deep, but I'm weary of running an R9 290 + two pumps and a bunch of fans on a 550w PSU... I'd rather have a little more headroom available for the future.
> 
> Or, does anyone have any recommendations for PSU that meet my requirements and are less than 160mm deep?
> 
> (full system specs in sig).


Cooler Master V650 or V750, only 140mm deep. OEM of these units is Seasonic. Top notch stuff. Cant go wrong with these


----------



## fleetfeather

The OEM for the cooler master semi-modular 140mm long units is Enhance.

The OEM for the cooler master fully modular 170mm long units is Seasonic.


----------



## MeltingPoint

I concur. The 140mm are made by Enhance. Still solid units.


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Post it here when you installed it! I'm gonna make someone jelly because its almost impossible to source one to our country, unless one is ready to pay for almost the price of a reference 980.


Just tried out my new 970 blower, I am VERY pleased with it. It LITERALLY gave me a 15C drop in CPU core temps because the heat isnt getting stuck in the case and blow hot air through the h60, which is exactly what I was hoping for. GPU temps are the same, if not a bit lower because the case isnt as hot.

My only gripe is that it has a bit more coil whine than my MSI 970... I am convinced that every single 970 in production has coil whine, ive seen in it 5 different 900 series cards...

Here are some pics


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeltingPoint*
> 
> Cooler Master V650 or V750, only 140mm deep. OEM of these units is Seasonic. Top notch stuff. Cant go wrong with these


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The OEM for the cooler master semi-modular 140mm long units is Enhance.
> 
> The OEM for the cooler master fully modular 170mm long units is Seasonic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeltingPoint*
> 
> I concur. The 140mm are made by Enhance. Still solid units.


Thanks for the suggestions.









I have one of those "Enhance" made Cooler Master PSUs right now (GX 650 80+ Bronze) and I have reasons to believe it's what's causing my no POST problem. More specifically; the low quality secondary electrolyte caps it uses and just the overall lower build quality. I've been doing a lot of research on PSUs lately and have learned a lot. The more I learn the more I believe my PSU is on its way out. Have to do more testing to be sure, but one thing is for certain; I won't be using any more PSUs that use lower quality components.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Just tried out my new 970 blower, I am VERY pleased with it. It LITERALLY gave me a 15C drop in CPU core temps because the heat isnt getting stuck in the case and blow hot air through the h60, which is exactly what I was hoping for. GPU temps are the same, if not a bit lower because the case isnt as hot.
> 
> My only gripe is that it has a bit more coil whine than my MSI 970... I am convinced that every single 970 in production has coil whine, ive seen in it 5 different 900 series cards...


How are the noise levels with the blower?

Gives your system a nice clean look, if I may say so.


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> How are the noise levels with the blower?
> 
> Gives your system a nice clean look, if I may say so.


Thanks









In terms of the sound, to be honest it does sound a bit louder. There is a kind of whiney noise (not coil whine) coming from either the SP120's or the GPU... Im figuring its from the GPU, it does sound louder than my MSI one.

I don't really mind the noise, I kind of drown it out afterwards... Temp wise its doing the job, and thats what I wanted. Getting an 80 Plus Gold PSU and everything running at cooler temps gives me the piece of mind that I can play for long hours and not worry about doing any damage in the long run or anything overheating.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one of those "Enhance" made Cooler Master PSUs right now (GX 650 80+ Bronze) and I have reasons to believe it's what's causing my no POST problem. More specifically; the low quality secondary electrolyte caps it uses and just the overall lower build quality. I've been doing a lot of research on PSUs lately and have learned a lot. The more I learn the more I believe my PSU is on its way out. Have to do more testing to be sure, but one thing is for certain; I won't be using any more PSUs that use lower quality components.


The GX unit you have uses primarily second rate Chinese caps (iirc), which isn't indicative of Enhance's quality as an OEM.

The issue you're going to have is that no OEM is willingly putting their highest end solid poly caps into the sorts of units that fit in this case (short length modulars, or low capacity semi-modulars)


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Alright, I'm opening up the Node PSU compatibility can of worms again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be needing a new PSU soon, and I'm looking for something with 650-750w and 80+ Gold rating. MUST have high-quality solid polymer caps. Semi or fully modular (the fewer the cables to mess with in the Node, the better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> The XFX XTR 650/750w PSU are just what I'm looking for (made by Seasonic) but they are 170mm long which is going to interfere with my GPU. I heard some of you remove the PSU bracket and shove the unit over? How then, do you fasten the PSU to the chassis? Anyone have any pictures of how they did this?
> 
> There is a 550w version of the XFX XTR 80+ gold series that is 160mm deep, but I'm weary of running an R9 290 + two pumps and a bunch of fans on a 550w PSU... I'd rather have a little more headroom available for the future.
> 
> Or, does anyone have any recommendations for PSU that meet my requirements and are less than 160mm deep?
> 
> (full system specs in sig).


I was able to fit a 160mm modular power supply into the case. You might be able to get away with 170mm power supply if it is not modular, but do not quote me on that.
I had to remove the power supply bracket in order to get more space. I believe there are four screws total. Something that you need to watch out for is the front panel stub. You will have to shorten that if you want to get the power supply to fit flush with the side of the case.
I used doubled sided tape to secure the unit to the case.

160mm PSU + modular cables


DontPeek used industrial velcro to secure his, but that increase in height will cause the PSU to interfere with the HDD rack slightly.

@Russ369
All of the other components in your system must be much happier now that 145W of heat is not being dumped into the case.
I used to have 250W of heat being dumped into my case until I got it under control with the GPU mod.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The GX unit you have uses primarily second rate Chinese caps (iirc), which isn't indicative of Enhance's quality as an OEM.
> 
> The issue you're going to have is that no OEM is willingly putting their highest end solid poly caps into the sorts of units that fit in this case (short length modulars, or low capacity semi-modulars)


Very true, and I'm not looking for the absolute highest quality. I just want to avoid lower-quality stuff, if you know what I mean.

Techpowerup did a review on the GX650 PSU I have as well as one of the new VSM750's. Both are made by Enhance, but the VSM is a completely different animal on the inside. The soldering looks to be of far better quality and they use a combination of electrolytic and solid Japanese caps as well. While some issue arose while testing the GX, the VSM provided rock-solid performance. Will definitely be taking a closer look at the CM VSM650/750.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> I was able to fit a 160mm modular power supply into the case. You might be able to get away with 170mm power supply if it is not modular, but do not quote me on that.
> I had to remove the power supply bracket in order to get more space. I believe there are four screws total. Something that you need to watch out for is the front panel stub. You will have to shorten that if you want to get the power supply to fit flush with the side of the case.
> I used doubled sided tape to secure the unit to the case.
> 
> 160mm PSU + modular cables
> 
> 
> DontPeek used industrial velcro to secure his, but that increase in height will cause the PSU to interfere with the HDD rack slightly.


Thanks for sharing.









Looks like a pretty tight fit with a longer 160mm PSU in there. I've been able to cram two 120mm AIOs in the Node without having to mod or remove anything, so if I don't have to remove the PSU bracket, I'd rather not, ultimately. The VSM650/750 seem to be the ideal options thus far. High enough wattage, 80+ gold, semi-modular and only 140mm deep.


----------



## fleetfeather

IIRC, all units in the VSM line-up except for the 450w model use Jap solids + Jap elecs throughout (the 450w uses some Teapo's on the secondaries, which still aren't awful, but obviously aren't the same as Chemi's)

I'd be keen to hear what you find during your research though. I haven't looked at anything coming out of Super Flower for the last 6-9 months. They must have some new stuff out, because I see EVGA G2 750w units on sale now.


----------



## jasjeet

I removed the PSU bracket to fit my seasonic M12 II 620w PSU, I didn't use anything to secure it since when all the cables are ziptied to the case and cable tidied it literally has nowhere to move.

If you really want to secure it, use a large patch of double sided Duck Tape. The real duck tape is ridiculously sticky with no adhesive remnants when removing.


----------



## Vivan

Alright chaps, this is my upcoming build. I wanted to get the most powerful Node 304 I could possibly get. I don't know anything about graphics cards though so could anyone advise me if this is any good (and will actually fit)?

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor (£244.94 @ Aria PC)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (£73.19 @ Aria PC)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£109.21 @ More Computers)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (£133.98 @ Amazon UK)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card (£272.99 @ Amazon UK)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case (£60.52 @ Amazon UK)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (£93.18 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Total:* £988.01
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-12-13 15:23 GMT+0000_


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a pretty tight fit with a longer 160mm PSU in there. I've been able to cram two 120mm AIOs in the Node without having to mod or remove anything, so if I don't have to remove the PSU bracket, I'd rather not, ultimately. The VSM650/750 seem to be the ideal options thus far. High enough wattage, 80+ gold, semi-modular and only 140mm deep.


It is indeed a tight fit, but the modular cabling helps a lot. A 140mm modular unit should fit with the bracket. You should be okay with the Cooler Master VS series.
That is a nice streamline with the double AIOs to deal with the heat. I went with a tower cooler plus AIO setup that has a nice streamline as well. Cool and quiet.

@Vivan
That setup looks like a good start.
I would be cautious about how to deal with the heat. The way you have it setup right now will cause 145W of heat to be dumped into the case and all of that heat will have to go through your AIO, which will lead to slightly warmer CPU temperatures. Additionally, your other components will get warmer, but that is not enough to hurt anything. It is only a matter of whether or not you are fine with the temperatures.
Most people would recommended a blower design for the GPU in order to exhaust the heat out of the case right away.
That PSU should fit well, and cabling should not be too tough.

I had a open shroud Kepler GPU that outputted 250W of heat and it was gasping for more air, but since you are planning to use a Maxwell GPU (more efficient), you might not need to worry as much about the heat.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> IIRC, all units in the VSM line-up except for the 450w model use Jap solids + Jap elecs throughout (the 450w uses some Teapo's on the secondaries, which still aren't awful, but obviously aren't the same as Chemi's)
> 
> I'd be keen to hear what you find during your research though. I haven't looked at anything coming out of Super Flower for the last 6-9 months. They must have some new stuff out, because I see EVGA G2 750w units on sale now.


Been reading some detailed reviews of the CM VSM650/750 (labeled "V650/750) and Corsair CS650/750M and the clear consensus I'm finding is that the CM VSM are the better units and made with higher quality components.

There aren't many options out there for this range of wattage in a compact size (~140mm deep) but at this rate, any of these gold rated units will be significantly better than the GX I have in there right now.


----------



## 0RK7DH0

Hello Node 304 experts! I have some questions before ordering all the parts. I want to build a silent gamesystem in a Node 304. I also want to overclock the cpu as high as possible with low voltage (maybe 4.2-4.4Ghz).

These are the parts:

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K
*Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS
*Cooler:* Noctua NH-U14S
*Memory:* 16GB
*Case*: Fractal Design Node 304
*PSU:* ?
*VGA:* Asus 970 STRIX or MSI 970 Gaming

1. What is a good and silent PSU that will fit in the case? Low noise is very important!

2. Will the Noctua NH-U14S fit or is it better to get the Noctua NH-U12S?

3. How loud are the stock fans? Any recommendations for better ones (if necessary)?

4. Do I need low profile memory with my motherboard and cooler combination?


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0RK7DH0*
> 
> Hello Node 304 experts! I have some questions before ordering all the parts. I want to build a silent gamesystem in a Node 304. I also want to overclock the cpu as high as possible with low voltage (maybe 4.2-4.4Ghz).
> 
> These are the parts:
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS
> *Cooler:* Noctua NH-U14S
> *Memory:* 16GB
> *Case*: Fractal Design Node 304
> *PSU:* ?
> *VGA:* Asus 970 STRIX or MSI 970 Gaming
> 
> 1. What is a good and silent PSU that will fit in the case? Low noise is very important!
> 
> 2. Will the Noctua NH-U14S fit or is it better to get the Noctua NH-U12S?
> 
> 3. How loud are the stock fans? Any recommendations for better ones (if necessary)?
> 
> 4. Do I need low profile memory with my motherboard and cooler combination?


1. seasonic g-series 550w / coolermaster v550s
2. get the nh U14s, slighty better performance and less noise
3. they are not very loud but not very efficient either. Noctua, BeQuiet are good replacement fans but are expensive. Test the stock fans yourself to make up your mind.
4. go for lp memory, tall heatspreaders are 100% useless and might not fit.


----------



## TonyL

@0RK7DH0
That is a nice build for gaming. I think that it should have enough kick to stream as well.
I personally went with 8GB of ram and I have not ran into any problems. You could go with 16GB if you want and have the budget for it.
I would highly recommend getting a blower design GPU. You would be fine using an open shroud GPU, but the other components in your system will be slightly warmer, but not warm enough to do any harm. It is your judgement to decide whether or not the exhaust fan could deal with the heat.
1. bobsaget had some good recommendations. The front page also mentions Silverstone ST55F-G if you want modularity for ease of cable management.
2. I believe the Noctua NH-U14S should fit. It will yield slightly better temperatures than its little sibling.
3. The stock fans are not loud, and do the job. They just do not move as much air as other fans. I personally kept the two front stock fans and switched the exhaust fan with a Noctua 140mm.
4. No. Low profile memory is not a requirement with your combination.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Just tried out my new 970 blower, I am VERY pleased with it. It LITERALLY gave me a 15C drop in CPU core temps because the heat isnt getting stuck in the case and blow hot air through the h60, which is exactly what I was hoping for. GPU temps are the same, if not a bit lower because the case isnt as hot.
> 
> My only gripe is that it has a bit more coil whine than my MSI 970... I am convinced that every single 970 in production has coil whine, ive seen in it 5 different 900 series cards...
> 
> Here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, and congratulations! I thought your 970 blower is the Manli/Leadtek/Reference though


----------



## TMatzelle60

If i use the H60 inside the node 304 should i use it as a exhaust or intake?

Or how should my fans be set up. I would be using the i5 4690K


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> If i use the H60 inside the node 304 should i use it as a exhaust or intake?
> 
> Or how should my fans be set up. I would be using the i5 4690K


The only place you can mount it is at the back and it makes the most sense to use it as exhaust.


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Nice, and congratulations! I thought your 970 blower is the Manli/Leadtek/Reference though


Hard to get a reference here unless I order it online, and no North American retailer sells that AFAIK...

Only one I ever found was sold online in the UK...

Still happy with it though.


----------



## Dyaems

Best Buy sells those reference coolers if I'm not mistaken







But yeah, my bad, I thought you are from the US!


----------



## 0RK7DH0

Thanks for your help bobsaget and TonyL.!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @0RK7DH0
> I would highly recommend getting a blower design GPU.


Will a blower style cooler not be much more hotter and louder than the coolers used on the msi gaming and asus strix? I've also read that the blower type 970's doesn't have the "high quality" standard nvidia blower.

Are there people here that use a 970 non-blower cooler with no problems and good case/cpu/gpu temps?


----------



## bobsaget

You'll be fine using a non blower gfx. I had a GTX670 from Asus, temps were fine on all components and the system was extremely silent. When I got the GTX980 (reference one), I noticed a decrease of 3/5 degrees on the cpu under heavy load.

Blower style recommended, but far from mandatory


----------



## fleetfeather

I have a cheap blower 970. Wouldn't recommend.

(I bought it because I want the short PCB for watercooling purposes)


----------



## rokh

Hi!

I've been planning an SFF build for some time, and I now finally have a list of components. Figured I'd post it here just in case something jumps out as less than ideal or outright dumb







I will be using the computer for everyday use / htpc / a bit of gaming, with some occasional design / cad work. I want it to be as quiet as possible as well, since, well, I like silence...

Asus z97i-plus
Intel i5 4460
Thermalright TRUE Spirit 120M (+ Nexus real silent case fan 12cm PWM if needed)
Msi Geforce Gtx 970
Fractal Node 304
Seasonic G-Series G-550
Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 2x8gb (low profile)
Samsung 840 Pro 512GB SSD (This is the only part I have, couldn't pass it up at 200€)
Western Digital Red 3TB 5400rpm HD
Dell U2414h (24" monitor)
Cooler Master Quickfire XT (mechanical keyboard)

I think I'd prefer an Asus gtx 970 Strix rather than the MSI card, but not sure it's worth 23€ more&#8230; I've also been considering something like a 760 to cut costs, but, meh.. don't want to have to update in a year, especially as I may go to 1440p sooner rather than later.

I guess I should also consider a blower style gpu from reading this thread, but I'm a bit concerned about noise&#8230; Unless components get close to overheating under load, I think I'd rather trade a few decibel for a few degrees.

cheers all.


----------



## TMatzelle60

if i get the Swiftech H140X would i use it as a exhaust? Also would a 140mm radiator be enough for a non overclocked 4690K and GTX 970


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> if i get the Swiftech H140X would i use it as a exhaust? Also would a 140mm radiator be enough for a non overclocked 4690K and GTX 970


Yes and no


----------



## AIIE

Will the GTX 980 Gigabyte G1 be super loud in the Node 304?

In terms of temps of the entire rig (with stock clocks and stock Node 304 coolers) which one will be better - the GTX 980 MSI Twin Frozr or the GTX 980 Gigabyte G1?


----------



## fleetfeather

Yes.

The GB will be cooler and louder.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> Will the GTX 980 Gigabyte G1 be super loud in the Node 304?
> 
> In terms of temps of the entire rig (with stock clocks and stock Node 304 coolers) which one will be better - the GTX 980 MSI Twin Frozr or the GTX 980 Gigabyte G1?


I've been happy with gigabytes 3x fan coolers. I would go with it. Im going with 970 version of it on my other rig soon : )


----------



## AIIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> I've been happy with gigabytes 3x fan coolers. I would go with it. Im going with 970 version of it on my other rig soon : )


Good! I read in reviews that it must be quiet, but then I found this comparison: 




Is it possible that G1 will make so much noise during high loads?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> Good! I read in reviews that it must be quiet, but then I found this comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible that G1 will make so much noise during high loads?


Smaller fans generally make more noise but it was running very high. With MSI afterburner you can make your custom fan ramping and keep temps on acceptaple level with minimal noise. Of course, you can compare those two cards on other specs too before deciding.


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0RK7DH0*
> 
> Thanks for your help bobsaget and TonyL.!
> Will a blower style cooler not be much more hotter and louder than the coolers used on the msi gaming and asus strix? I've also read that the blower type 970's doesn't have the "high quality" standard nvidia blower.
> 
> Are there people here that use a 970 non-blower cooler with no problems and good case/cpu/gpu temps?


Looks like you got your grounds covered already.

I would like to add that you should only be cautious about using an open GPU if you are using an AIO. All of that heat being produced by the GPU will have to exit the case through the rad. So CPU temperatures will be higher during load.
If you have a tower cooler, I do not think it is a big issue.

@rokh
Silence is a bit subjective, but I will let you be the judge of that.
When I built my system I initially thought that it was the GPU making a bunch of noise, but it was actually the PSU making the most noise. Some people might find the G550 to be a bit louder than expected, while most might not either. For most people, it should not be a problem, and since your system will probably not draw a lot of power, the fan will not spin up as much during load.
If you plan to go 1440p sooner than later, I say stick with the GTX 970 because you are going to need that power to push more pixels.
If you are fine with higher slightly higher CPU temperatures, then the open shroud design will work. Although, the temperatures are slightly higher, they will be nowhere near overheating. The open GPU designs are generally quieter. You can easily customize the fan curve for both GPU styles (blower or open).
Between Asus Strix and MSI, I would pick the one that had less coil whine. It is hard to avoid, but read some review and find out what the general trend is.
Nice choice with the keyboard by the way. Quickfire series have excellent build quality.


----------



## TMatzelle60

do you guys think the Swiftech H-140x would be a good choice for this case and a non overclock 4690k maybe oc down the road

what about the i7 4790K would that work good do with it?


----------



## AIIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Smaller fans generally make more noise but it was running very high. With MSI afterburner you can make your custom fan ramping and keep temps on acceptaple level with minimal noise. Of course, you can compare those two cards on other specs too before deciding.


Ok, the MSI Gaming GTX 980 is no more available at the affordable price in my location. So the only GTX 980 option is the Gigabyte G1 GTX 980.

Right now I have the ASUS Strix GTX 970 but it has coil whine. So I hope I can return it same way as the previous card with coil whine (GTX 970 MSI 4GD5T OC).

I hear that the GTX 980 is better than the GTX 970 in terms of coil whine. Is it really better? Maybe it is only because GTX 970 is more popular so more people talk about the issues on forums and post videos on YouTube? Is it a good idea to try the GTX 980?

I know that the blower type of the GPU cooling is better for the Node 304 but I don't have any card of such type at the affordable price in my area.

So, my main options right now is to try the another ASUS Strix GTX 970 card or to try the Gigabyte G1 GTX 980?

Which card is better overall?

Which one is better for the Node 304?

I have the i7 4790k with the True Spirit 120 (bw, rev a) and the stock fans of the Node 304.
Which card will be better for the temps of the different parts of the entire rig?

Which card will make less noise on the high loads?
By the way, Strix is not very quiet at the high loads with closed PC case (loud airflow sound). Maybe it is some acoustic combination inside the case?

Does somebody use the Windforce with the Node 304 placed on the table to the right to the monitor? How comfortable is the noise levels?


----------



## bobsaget

The thing with the the reference gtx980 is that the cooler is very efficient and allows a small decrease in CPU temps, but it's not as silent as other manufacturer custom solutions, and the sound signature of blower fans is not very pleasing as well. Just my 2c, I'm a silence freak so before choosing the most silent GPU, you have to consider the noise output of the rest of system. There's no point in getting a dead silent GPU if you can hear your HDDs rattling or your PSU fan for instance.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> Ok, the MSI Gaming GTX 980 is no more available at the affordable price in my location. So the only GTX 980 option is the Gigabyte G1 GTX 980.
> 
> Right now I have the ASUS Strix GTX 970 but it has coil whine. So I hope I can return it same way as the previous card with coil whine (GTX 970 MSI 4GD5T OC).
> 
> I hear that the GTX 980 is better than the GTX 970 in terms of coil whine. Is it really better? Maybe it is only because GTX 970 is more popular so more people talk about the issues on forums and post videos on YouTube? Is it a good idea to try the GTX 980?
> 
> I know that the blower type of the GPU cooling is better for the Node 304 but I don't have any card of such type at the affordable price in my area.
> 
> So, my main options right now is to try the another ASUS Strix GTX 970 card or to try the Gigabyte G1 GTX 980?
> 
> Which card is better overall?
> 
> Which one is better for the Node 304?
> 
> I have the i7 4790k with the True Spirit 120 (bw, rev a) and the stock fans of the Node 304.
> Which card will be better for the temps of the different parts of the entire rig?
> 
> Which card will make less noise on the high loads?
> By the way, Strix is not very quiet at the high loads with closed PC case (loud airflow sound). Maybe it is some acoustic combination inside the case?
> 
> Does somebody use the Windforce with the Node 304 placed on the table to the right to the monitor? How comfortable is the noise levels?


I had my rig just next to the monitor and System kept very acceptable volume all times for example when I Was playing shadow of Mordor with 1080p and recommended (GeForce Experience) settings. I also had another 1080p screen with chrome and chats etc rolling.

If you let gpu hit 55-60 C, which imo is normal under stress, 760 windforce kept volume acceptable level as well was rest of the System. As 900 series has newer revision of fans and heatsink, I suppose it should be way better. 7V set from fanconroller, 2x92 B-series noctuas and NH-D14 fans push/pull on Antec 620 kuhler. All noctuas on fancotroller.


----------



## ravebhave

Hi guys

Im considering making a gaming rig with the 304 case.
Since this is my first, I just wanted to hear from someone who knows what they are doing.

Which mobo and PSU would be good for these specs:

GPU:
MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB
CPU:
Intel Core i5-4690K
RAM:
Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR3 1600MHz 8GB

Does it fit a mobo like the Z97 or such? And would it be compatible with the above?
Regards from a rookie


----------



## syfylinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> Good! I read in reviews that it must be quiet, but then I found this comparison:


Nice concise comparison video
Thanks for the link!


----------



## texruska

Cable management is a work in progress, but I'm getting good temps at the moment. I'm quite impressed by the stock fans on the case

nVidia GTX 970 MSI edition
i5-4460
2x4GB DDR3
120GB Crucial SSD
1TB Seagate HDD
Coolermaster V550 semi-modular PSU
Coolermaster EVO 212 CPU heatsink

Very happy with this build, although I only have crappy quality photos of the insides atm:


(I'm moving house in a few weeks, so it won't be on carpet for very long







)


----------



## ravebhave

@texruska it looks awesome, and nice specs









Which motherboard do you have in that build? I was considering the exact same GPU and almost same CPU so I would love to hear how yours is running?
Is there a lot of noise on yours when playing something really heavy?

Hope you have time to reply


----------



## texruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravebhave*
> 
> @texruska it looks awesome, and nice specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which motherboard do you have in that build? I was considering the exact same GPU and almost same CPU so I would love to hear how yours is running?
> Is there a lot of noise on yours when playing something really heavy?
> 
> Hope you have time to reply


It's such a good choice of GPU, it has such good cooling! The fans aren't even spinning in mine 90% of the time (they didn't even spin up playing Garry's Mod last night). I'm using ASRock H97M-ITX/ac w/ wifi module, it's quite good except that the 24pin socket is directly blocking some airflow through the CPU but it doesn't seem to affect temps too much so it's not a problem. This thing is so quiet, I can't really hear it from ~1m away even under load; I have the case fans plugged into the fan controller and have them set to low, but on high you can still only hear the moving air anyway.


----------



## bydus

Hello there fellow node 304 owners, Its been a while but i've been busy with my awesome new build







Took me 2 days after work to carefully build it as last time i've put a pc together was 10+ years ago so pretty much new at this. I'm very happy how it turned out especially with cable management.

Here are my thoughts.

i5-4960k very nice cpu - haven't overclocked yet there was no need, all games run 60fps no drops.

*cooler master 212 evo* - was sceptical about choosing a cooler but I'm so glad I went for this one its big, quiet and cools very nicely. I wanted to do pull fan configuration and there was just enough space to do so with asrock z97m-itx/ac board and back case fan. Had to take out rear fan first, install tower only and then carefully put CPU fan (switched to pull) on the tower and lastly put the case fan (there is little space but managed to do so with not trouble - you can see on the pictures. The reason for pull config is that I wanted to have clear for drive cables in case I want to mount more in the future. I didn't want liquid cooling as I would be worried that something started leaking or pump exploded etc, temps with cpu stress test didn't go above 55c









*MSI 970* - very happy with it some slight coil whine sometimes (only in some games/ menus when fps is 200>) but then again I have all my games at vsync 60fps with case closed so its non existent. I'm so glad I didn't go for gigabyte g1 because cable managment was difficult with MSI so I can't imagine what I would have to do with gigabyte g1. MSI is soo quiet omg, the fans only start sipping above 60c and you can't hear them anyway. Very happy with nvidia chip - playing some games at 1440p (DSR) or higher- especially older ones like first bioshock makes it look better than current games at new gaming consoles!

*PSU*- cooler master v500s 500w - I was torn between this and silverstone but when for CM in the end. Its nice nothing wrong with it, some small buzzing / wrrr noise when the case was on my desk (maybe it was the fan or psu coil whine) but overall very nice and quiet.

*asrock z97m-itx/ac* - very nice motherboard, has 5 sata connections so pretty much all that I will need. I had some wifi issues dropping connection but i think it was my router anyway, updated its firmware so will see how it goes. The port placement is nice as well especially for cpu which allowed me to install 212 in pull config like mentioned above. I haven't played with bios much yet but there seems to be quite a few options.

*node 304* - this case is amazing! duhh. I never thought a pc could look so sexy and professional. I like the fact it doesn't make it look like a beast gaming rig, the real power lies inside.

Other thoughts:

I'm so happy with this build, it ultra quiet and temperatures are amazing (running at lowest case fan settings), I don't know why people would want to go for louder blower style GPUs this case is amazing at keeping everything quiet and cool, my GPU never goes above 65c when overclocked and plays all games like butter. I wanted to have a powerfull rig to play all games current and older at max. It works better than ps4 in my opinion all 1080p 60fps. I had some issues with games and vsync and fps drops and please do yourself a favor and downlaod d3doverrider and add games to it. It makes vsync + triple buffering in all games amazing and super responsive, no input lag, tearing or fps drops.

I would like to personally thank everyone here in this forum for help choosing parts and recommendations -especially bobsaget!. I didn't think I would be able to put this together so quickly and if I didn't mess up when buying parts for it if it wasn't for this thread




























Also please add me!!

Couple pictures, hope you like (sorry for crappy quality):


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texruska*
> 
> It's such a good choice of GPU, it has such good cooling! The fans aren't even spinning in mine 90% of the time (they didn't even spin up playing Garry's Mod last night). I'm using ASRock H97M-ITX/ac w/ wifi module, it's quite good except that the 24pin socket is directly blocking some airflow through the CPU but it doesn't seem to affect temps too much so it's not a problem. This thing is so quiet, I can't really hear it from ~1m away even under load; I have the case fans plugged into the fan controller and have them set to low, but on high you can still only hear the moving air anyway.


I salute your choise of Mobo







It's been very good and simple UEFI.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texruska*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*


You are both on the list. I am jelly of those 970's!


----------



## jonny94

Hi!

I'm going to be building a SFF gaming PC that I can transport easily. This will be my first build.

Here's what I'm thinking at the moment.
.
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (£165.00 @ Amazon UK)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£102.83 @ Ebuyer)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For £24.00)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For £24.00)
*Storage:* Crucial MX100 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For £60.00)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£59.51 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card (£272.99 @ Ebuyer)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 (White) Mini ITX Tower Case (£56.00 @ Amazon UK)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic 450W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply (£71.99 @ Amazon UK)
*Other:* CPU Cooler - Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power (£38.47 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Total:* £874.79

No operating system because I'm a student and have access to dreamspark. Already have a monitor and peripherals.

I want to overclock and this cooler seems very reasonably priced for it's cooling. I know a couple of members here have it. Do you think it will work with this motherboard?

Also I want to put a hard drive in this build. Does the height of this CPU cooler mean that the the crossbeam that holds the HDD bracket won't fit? Is there any other way to mount HDD's in this case? I think I've seen a custom mount and a suspension mounted HDD in this thread somewhere.

Is there another cooler you would recommend instead?

Coolers I've considered;
Noctua NH-U12S
Phanteks PH-TC12DX
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO (Not sure if it could keep up with the overclock in such a small case)

Cheers guys


----------



## DaPhatty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny94*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I'm going to be building a SFF gaming PC that I can transport easily. This will be my first build.
> 
> Here's what I'm thinking at the moment.
> .
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (£165.00 @ Amazon UK)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£102.83 @ Ebuyer)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For £24.00)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For £24.00)
> *Storage:* Crucial MX100 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For £60.00)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£59.51 @ Scan.co.uk)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card (£272.99 @ Ebuyer)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 (White) Mini ITX Tower Case (£56.00 @ Amazon UK)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic 450W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply (£71.99 @ Amazon UK)
> *Other:* CPU Cooler - Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power (£38.47 @ Scan.co.uk)
> *Total:* £874.79
> 
> No operating system because I'm a student and have access to dreamspark. Already have a monitor and peripherals.
> 
> I want to overclock and this cooler seems very reasonably priced for it's cooling. I know a couple of members here have it. Do you think it will work with this motherboard?
> 
> Also I want to put a hard drive in this build. Does the height of this CPU cooler mean that the the crossbeam that holds the HDD bracket won't fit? Is there any other way to mount HDD's in this case? I think I've seen a custom mount and a suspension mounted HDD in this thread somewhere.
> 
> Is there another cooler you would recommend instead?
> 
> Coolers I've considered;
> Noctua NH-U12S
> Phanteks PH-TC12DX
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO (Not sure if it could keep up with the overclock in such a small case)
> 
> Cheers guys


Considering your specs, I'm not so sure that PSU is going to provide you with enough power. I wouldn't use anything less than a 650 Watt PSU for your build.


----------



## rokh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPhatty*
> 
> Considering your specs, I'm not so sure that PSU is going to provide you with enough power. I wouldn't use anything less than a 650 Watt PSU for your build.


I think it would be enough at stock speeds, but overclocking can increase power consumption pretty quickly. If you jonny94 are planning to overclock, going with a bit higher wattage psu might be a good idea.


----------



## rokh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @rokh
> Silence is a bit subjective, but I will let you be the judge of that.
> When I built my system I initially thought that it was the GPU making a bunch of noise, but it was actually the PSU making the most noise. Some people might find the G550 to be a bit louder than expected, while most might not either. For most people, it should not be a problem, and since your system will probably not draw a lot of power, the fan will not spin up as much during load.
> If you plan to go 1440p sooner than later, I say stick with the GTX 970 because you are going to need that power to push more pixels.
> If you are fine with higher slightly higher CPU temperatures, then the open shroud design will work. Although, the temperatures are slightly higher, they will be nowhere near overheating. The open GPU designs are generally quieter. You can easily customize the fan curve for both GPU styles (blower or open).
> Between Asus Strix and MSI, I would pick the one that had less coil whine. It is hard to avoid, but read some review and find out what the general trend is.
> Nice choice with the keyboard by the way. Quickfire series have excellent build quality.


Thanks for the advice. I looked into power supplies a bit more, and realized I can get the Cooler Master V550S for 25€ less (80€) than the Seasonic G550, which seems like possibly a better bet anyway. Any experience with that supply and the noise it makes?

Another possibility that should be very quiet is the Seasonic P-460 fanless psu, but that costs 125€... And would at least demand the removal of the psu bracket.


----------



## rokh

Updated component list for my proposed build:

MSI z97i gaming ac*k* (instead of asus z97i-plus. The ack is a just released version, with more heatsink clearance, so should work with the True Spirit 120M.)
Cooler Master VSM V550S (instead of Seasonic G550. Cheaper by €25, and potentially quieter while still high quality? Good reviews.)

Rest of the build:

intel i5 4460
Thermalright TRUE Spirit 120M (+ Nexus real silent case fan 12cm PWM if needed)
Msi Geforce Gtx 970 gaming
Fractal Node 304
Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 2x8gb (low profile)
Samsung 840 Pro 512GB SSD (This is the only part I have, couldn't pass it up at 200€)
Western Digital Red 3TB 5400rpm HD
Dell U2414h (24" monitor)
Cooler Master Quickfire XT (mechanical keyboard)
Mouse TBD (Have a Logitech m570 trackball, mixed feelings about it though. Not used to it yet.)

The main reason I'm considering the MSI motherboard, is for it's superior audio quality (If I understand things correctly) compared to the Asus one.


----------



## jonny94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaPhatty*
> 
> Considering your specs, I'm not so sure that PSU is going to provide you with enough power. I wouldn't use anything less than a 650 Watt PSU for your build.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rokh*
> 
> I think it would be enough at stock speeds, but overclocking can increase power consumption pretty quickly. If you jonny94 are planning to overclock, going with a bit higher wattage psu might be a good idea.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rokh*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I looked into power supplies a bit more, and realized I can get the Cooler Master V550S for 25€ less (80€) than the Seasonic G550, which seems like possibly a better bet anyway. Any experience with that supply and the noise it makes?
> 
> Another possibility that should be very quiet is the Seasonic P-460 fanless psu, but that costs 125€... And would at least demand the removal of the psu bracket.


Thanks for the feedback on the PSU guys. That 550W Cooler Master looks like a great option.


----------



## TonyL

@texruska & @bydus
Nice builds! Those GTX 970s are rocking in that case.

@AIIE
You should be okay if you do not get the blower type GPU. It is only a recommendation if you are using an AIO. Slightly higher CPU temps and overall a warmer environment for your other components, but not anywhere near to cause any harm.
GTX 970 is bang for the buck, but GTX 980 is an efficient powerhouse. Either one will work with the Node 304.
The GTX 980 will produce more heat, but not that much more to be significant between the two.
I would pick the GTX 980 any day if budget is not an issue. If you plan on going 1440p, then definitely the GTX 980. If for 1080p, both cards will last for a while.
For the noise level, I would just set a specific fan curve to remedy that problem. Just a tip. You could choose for better acoustics, but do not expect better temperatures because it is a trade off.

@ravebhave
Great start! I am guessing that you plan to use the rig for gaming.
Try to browse around and look for Z97 mini-itx. Check out the boards from ASUS, MSI and such. They have great options. In terms of performance and quality, there is not much difference between each brand. These days what you are paying for are the bells and whistles that each board features. I would pick the one that best first your theme or color scheme.

@ravebhave & @jonny94
For the PSU. If you read a few posts back, there are quite a few to choose from. If you plan to overclock, you can get away with 450W, but it is not recommended. You system will be able to breathe more easily with a 550W unit. (i5 85W + GPU 145W + system ~50W + 70W OC = 380W) Do not quote me on the wattage, that is a rough estimate to give you an idea. If you calculate the overall load with 450W vs 550W, the efficiency would be better with the 550W unit. Efficiency is best usually at around 40%-60% of the what the PSU can out put.

@jonny94
Your build looks solid. I am guessing that is for gaming.
You could get CM Hyper 212 Evo if you are on a budget, otherwise I prefer the Noctua NH-U12S. The Hyper 212 Evo could keep up depending on how much voltage you pump into that chip. Under gaming conditions, I think it will hold up just fine especially if compared to the stock cooler.

@rokh
The CM V550S has very similar noise the the G550. I think somebody swapped out a G550 for a CM V550S but concluded that the acoustics was still similar. Oh. Here you go post #4511 on this thread. Both have their strengths and limitations. The G550 will be close to flush against your GPU, but you get modularity that is tucked below the GPU. The CM V550S is a shorter unit than the G550, so you can tuck extra cables between the PSU unit and GPU.
For the Seasonic P-460, I would think twice about that. You could get away with the wattage as seen above, but I do not know how much trouble it will be to get that unit in the case. You might now have to cut out the front panel stub, but you might have to mount the PSU double inverted! Check out post #981.


----------



## jonny94

@TonyL
Thanks for the advice.

So I think I have my build finalized. Any last input before I buy everything?

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (£165.00 @ Amazon UK)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler (£52.30 @ Ebuyer)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£93.00)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For £24.00)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For £24.00)
*Storage:* Crucial MX100 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For £60.00)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£59.51 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card (£272.99 @ Ebuyer)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case (£62.76 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Other:* PSU - Cooler Master V550S (£69.25)
*Total:* £882.81

Cheers


----------



## TonyL

@jonny94
Sure thing.
Quick question. Is there any particular reason why you chose the NH-U12S? I think its bigger brother the NH-U14S could fit.
The benefit is a 2-5C cooler CPU during loads. Otherwise, the NH-U12S is still an excellent choice.


----------



## jonny94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @jonny94
> Sure thing.
> Quick question. Is there any particular reason why you chose the NH-U12S? I think its bigger brother the NH-U14S could fit.
> The benefit is a 2-5C cooler CPU during loads. Otherwise, the NH-U12S is still an excellent choice.


I hadn't even considered it thinking it would be too large. However it seems a few people have manged to get it in there. It seems to really depend on the CPU position on the motherboard. Can anyone confirm that it wold fit with this mobo?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## TonyL

If you browse the Noctua website and check the compatibility list for NH-U14S, I think your motherboard is listed on there. Double check their website.


----------



## jonny94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> If you browse the Noctua website and check the compatibility list for NH-U14S, I think your motherboard is listed on there. Double check their website.


Thanks man. Ordering the parts now!


----------



## necsoiu

I want to make a similar build but with an intel i7 4790 CPU. What I could not decide is about the CPU cooler. Since I don't intend to overckock the CPU I was thinking to use a NH-U12 Cooler because it's a little smaller and from what I have read it have almost the same performances. From your experience until now with NH-U14 do you think it will be ok or you strongly recommend the NH-U14 version?


----------



## necsoiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadrupleDeke*
> 
> Yesterday was build day, and I couldn't be happier. Waiting until after the October AMD release to decide on a graphics card (I'm using an EVGA 660 borrowed from my old machine until then). Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/6iURW


I want to make a similar build but with an intel i7 4790 CPU. What I could not decide is about the CPU cooler. Since I don't intend to overckock the CPU I was thinking to use a NH-U12 Cooler because it's a little smaller and from what I have read it have almost the same performances. From your experience until now with NH-U14 do you think it will be ok or you strongly recommend the NH-U14 version?


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necsoiu*
> 
> I want to make a similar build but with an intel i7 4790 CPU. What I could not decide is about the CPU cooler. Since I don't intend to overckock the CPU I was thinking to use a NH-U12 Cooler because it's a little smaller and from what I have read it have almost the same performances. From your experience until now with NH-U14 do you think it will be ok or you strongly recommend the NH-U14 version?


If you do not plan to overclock then you could get away with the stock cooler, but most people would not be comfortable with the temperatures and noise. The next best upgrade if you are on a budget is the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO. That cooler is the best bang for the buck. Temperatures will be perfectly fine for that processor.
If you are looking for a more premium product, that is where the Noctua NH-U12S or NH-U14S comes in. Either one will fit, both are great. For everyday usage the difference between the two is negligible. There will probably be a 2-5C difference in temperatures. Noctua really focuses on optimizing acoustics with performance.
In short, you will be fine with the Noctua NH-U12S.


----------



## necsoiu

Thank you TonyL.


----------



## bobsaget

Just did another build for a friend inside the node 304.

- i5 4690k
- asus z97-i +
- asus gtx 970 strix
- 8go of kingston hyperx
- 2to hdd + 1 ssd
- corsair h60
- seasonic g550

Everything went fine, though I made a few mistakes during the build. Forgot to connect to wifi antennas before mounting the H60 and mobo inside the case, which made things harder. The front panel connectors were also almost impossible to connect since the connector is located between the ram sticks and the psu.

It was also the first time I used the HDD trays, I think they are OK in terms of quality. However having 1hdd + 1ssd does add to the cable clutter.

I was not 100% satisfied at the end regarding cable management but my friend was very happy.

The mobo seems to be a bit reluctant to detect the one of the two 4go ram sticks. Idk whether it comes from the stick or the mobo.


----------



## rokh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Just did another build for a friend inside the node 304.
> 
> - i5 4690k
> - asus z97-i +
> - asus gtx 970 strix
> - 8go of kingston hyperx
> - 2to hdd + 1 ssd
> - corsair h60
> - seasonic g550
> 
> [...]


Did you consider Cooler Master V550S or any other power supplies? If I don't remember wrong you had/have a g550 but weren't quite happy until you replaced the fan?


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rokh*
> 
> Did you consider Cooler Master V550S or any other power supplies? If I don't remember wrong you had/have a g550 but weren't quite happy until you replaced the fan?


I said seasonic g550 but it's actually a rebranded one that we can get for a very good price here in France.

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00151005.html


----------



## TMatzelle60

You think the Swiftech H-140x would be worth it for the case.

Should i reverse the fans and go a 140mm intake and the 2 92mm as exhaust. The 140 will be the swiftech heatsink


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> You think the Swiftech H-140x would be worth it for the case.
> 
> Should i reverse the fans and go a 140mm intake and the 2 92mm as exhaust. The 140 will be the swiftech heatsink


As an energy engineer, I find this rather useless. When air comes in to the case, it really wont heat up too many degrees. You wont see noticeable change in cpu temps if you reverse fans. Only thing that might affect, and might be only reason for reversal, is that this must be pull-setup if used as exhaust?

I have Antec 620 with noctuas (Fans from NH-D14) on fan control with splitter and cpu is usually around 28-30C when watching movies etc (Room temp is aroun 23-24).


----------



## TMatzelle60

what would happen if i do all fans as a intake. Will that force the air out the vents.

I have the GTX970 ITX by gigabyte. so it would blow some of the air in the case would that positive pressure with no exhaust force alot of air out of the side vent and the vent by the psu?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> what would happen if i do all fans as a intake. Will that force the air out the vents.
> 
> I have the GTX970 ITX by gigabyte. so it would blow some of the air in the case would that positive pressure with no exhaust force alot of air out of the side vent and the vent by the psu?


It would cause air to merely to stagnate and "stop" inside the case, building up temperature. Of course, case has holes and vents for gpu and psu where air would escape. It would be very, very bad idea. I would recommend front intake and rear exhaust with 120 rad, like antec kuhler 620. It fits without problems, it is cnot too expensive and easy to use. Also, if you want, you can use 140mm fan with 120mm fan hole spacing, like I did.

Of course, there are cheaper 120mm AiOs which could do well too. 140mm is also an option but would cause some problems, as I remember at least one case where person had to drill new fan holes to mount 140 rad. I would stick with 120 rad with push+pull setup. It should do good for 4690K.


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> You think the Swiftech H-140x would be worth it for the case.
> 
> Should i reverse the fans and go a 140mm intake and the 2 92mm as exhaust. The 140 will be the swiftech heatsink


It depends. What is the goal of using that specific AIO unit? It might actually be more of a hassle than good. On the other hand, if you can get it to work, it might work out well.
The problem with using a 140mm AIO is that the GPU will interfere with the radiator, so you will need to drill new holes to accommodate it. If you have no issue with modifying the case, then go for it.
A 120mm unit will have no compatibility issues. Any single tower air cooler will work as well.
You can certainly reverse the fans for a cooler CPU, but that would cause your components to be warmer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> what would happen if i do all fans as a intake. Will that force the air out the vents.
> 
> I have the GTX970 ITX by gigabyte. so it would blow some of the air in the case would that positive pressure with no exhaust force alot of air out of the side vent and the vent by the psu?


Yes. Making all of the fans intake will force the air to escape to wherever there is a vent. The most likely places are the PSU vent, and possibly the side panel for GPU intake.
Your GPU temperature could increase as a result.
I really do not know how much each component will be impacted by that airflow setup. I say why not try a test? Run it like that for a day of two and monitor the temperatures. Then change up the airflow again and reference the temperatures with the original test. Then work form there if you are satisfied with the results.
Otherwise you could always go back to default, which already works fine.
It is highly recommend to run the fan setup as the default setup.


----------



## Dyaems

@ contay

Follow-up silly question for you. What happens if all fans are used as exhaust?







Just curious what will actually happen. Assuming there will be no graphics cards since its fans are doing intake, or even just a case in general not specific to Node 304.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> @ contay
> 
> Follow-up silly question for you. What happens if all fans are used as exhaust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious what will actually happen. Assuming there will be no graphics cards since its fans are doing intake, or even just a case in general not specific to Node 304.


Well one could imagine the very opposite, case would cool well and so on but no. As heat needs a medium like gas or liquid to move efficiently, your system temps would rise. There will be some heat transver via radiation but it is very minor.

There would be no vacuum ofcourse, but I imagine there would be little under pressure. Replacement air would leak in from all wents etc.

Anyway, since air would be on lower pressure inside it would have lower flow m^3/h. It can't flow out more than it leaks in. And since airflow is slower so would heat flow be slower. And this results rising temperatures.

In generally, when true mass flow grows, so will heat flow. And with true mass flow I mean how much air actually flows there. If all fans have combined flow of 300 m3/h but they are all intake or alm exhaust, I quarantee that font be real airflow









Sorry for long and messy answer, I should have slept more.


----------



## Russ369

Whatever kind of cooling setup you get, make sure you get a blower video card. It's almost mandatory in this case in my opinion.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Whatever kind of cooling setup you get, make sure you get a blower video card. It's almost mandatory in this case in my opinion.


I have to disagree. I've had no complaints with my windforce. Altought my Node sits in the self next to the tv and not next to me. Larger fans generally are quieter but windforce is efficient







also. Blowers tend to be very noisy when they get higher rpm


----------



## 0RK7DH0

Ordered all the parts except for the memory. I'm still not sure which memory I can buy with my motherboard and cooler combo. This is the thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1531920/what-is-the-maximum-height-of-memory-modules-i-can-use

Any help is more than welcome!


----------



## AIIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> You should be okay if you do not get the blower type GPU. It is only a recommendation if you are using an AIO. Slightly higher CPU temps and overall a warmer environment for your other components, but not anywhere near to cause any harm.
> GTX 970 is bang for the buck, but GTX 980 is an efficient powerhouse. Either one will work with the Node 304.
> The GTX 980 will produce more heat, but not that much more to be significant between the two.
> I would pick the GTX 980 any day if budget is not an issue. If you plan on going 1440p, then definitely the GTX 980. If for 1080p, both cards will last for a while.
> For the noise level, I would just set a specific fan curve to remedy that problem. Just a tip. You could choose for better acoustics, but do not expect better temperatures because it is a trade off.


Ok, I still think about changing the gpu to the GTX 980, but I also think about another parts of the rig.

I read that many people dislike the ASRock motherboards, but I am already own the Z97M-itx/ac from the ASRock. And now I am afraid that maybe this part of the rig worth the upgrade instead of the gpu?

You mentioned that there is not much difference between each brand in terms of performance and quality of motherboards but why people try to avoid the ASRock motherboards? Should I worry about the ASRock Z97M-itx/ac? Is buying the ASUS Z97I-plus worth it?


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Whatever kind of cooling setup you get, make sure you get a blower video card. It's almost mandatory in this case in my opinion.


Open air maxwell cards do pretty well in the node. I had a 780ti acx and it did ok (mid-upper 70s) and my MSI Gaming 290x was terrible in my node.


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> Ok, I still think about changing the gpu to the GTX 980, but I also think about another parts of the rig.
> 
> I read that many people dislike the ASRock motherboards, but I am already own the Z97M-itx/ac from the ASRock. And now I am afraid that maybe this part of the rig worth the upgrade instead of the gpu?
> 
> You mentioned that there is not much difference between each brand in terms of performance and quality of motherboards but why people try to avoid the ASRock motherboards? Should I worry about the ASRock Z97M-itx/ac? Is buying the ASUS Z97I-plus worth it?


I haven't seen many people complaining about asrock, I bought the z97m-itx/ac motherboard myself few weeks ago for my build and haven't had any problems. It has nice port placement as well as cpu socket. Was able to fit 212evo in pull configuration no problem ( you can look few pages back at my build) . Also It has build in wifi +bt at 5sata ports. Maybe people prefer asus because they are better at overclocking ? I haven't o/ced my i5-4690k yet so I can't tell you if there are any problems.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> Ok, I still think about changing the gpu to the GTX 980, but I also think about another parts of the rig.
> 
> I read that many people dislike the ASRock motherboards, but I am already own the Z97M-itx/ac from the ASRock. And now I am afraid that maybe this part of the rig worth the upgrade instead of the gpu?
> 
> You mentioned that there is not much difference between each brand in terms of performance and quality of motherboards but why people try to avoid the ASRock motherboards? Should I worry about the ASRock Z97M-itx/ac? Is buying the ASUS Z97I-plus worth it?


I have the AS-Rock Z87e board in my node and it has performed great for me since last May. I think the quality of boards among the big 4 are pretty close to each other. I haven't personally used MSI yet though.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Open air maxwell cards do pretty well in the node. I had a 780ti acx and it did ok (mid-upper 70s) and my MSI Gaming 290x was terrible in my node.


Even before Maxwell it was OK. My GTX670 direct CU2 was fine in the node 304.

Blower recommended if you want lower cpu temps by a small margin, but it's not mandatory. Blower are noisy too.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> Ok, I still think about changing the gpu to the GTX 980, but I also think about another parts of the rig.
> 
> I read that many people dislike the ASRock motherboards, but I am already own the Z97M-itx/ac from the ASRock. And now I am afraid that maybe this part of the rig worth the upgrade instead of the gpu?
> 
> You mentioned that there is not much difference between each brand in terms of performance and quality of motherboards but why people try to avoid the ASRock motherboards? Should I worry about the ASRock Z97M-itx/ac? Is buying the ASUS Z97I-plus worth it?


I'm using the ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac board and I haven't had any problems. It's my first ASRock board and the only complaint I have is the 8 pin connector location. It's in the middle of the board.


----------



## texruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Whatever kind of cooling setup you get, make sure you get a blower video card. It's almost mandatory in this case in my opinion.


I wouldn't worry about this too much if you can't get one though, my temps with a non-blower GTX970 are mid 50s to low 60s while gaming, down to 30s idle


----------



## TonyL

@Russ369
Blower GPUs are not necessarily mandatory, but are more beneficial if you are using an AIO. Most people will setup their AIO as the exhaust, so any heat produced and dumped into the case will have to go through that radiator. Thus, higher CPU temperatures will result. On the other hand, if you are using a tower cooler, not all of that heated air will travel through the tower. Some of that hot air could travel behind or above the tower and be exhausted out.
As mentioned before, the Node has been okay with open air Kepler GPUs, and actually even better with open air Maxwell GPUs because of their efficiency.
In short, a recommendation for people using AIOs, otherwise other people with tower coolers could go either route.

@AIIE
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I still think about changing the gpu to the GTX 980, but I also think about another parts of the rig.
> 
> I read that many people dislike the ASRock motherboards, but I am already own the Z97M-itx/ac from the ASRock. And now I am afraid that maybe this part of the rig worth the upgrade instead of the gpu?
> 
> You mentioned that there is not much difference between each brand in terms of performance and quality of motherboards but why people try to avoid the ASRock motherboards? Should I worry about the ASRock Z97M-itx/ac? Is buying the ASUS Z97I-plus worth it?


Motherboards are a matter of personal taste. I prefer ASUS and MSI. I think people pay for aesthetics, quality, and feature sets.
If you already own the ASRock motherboard, then I say stay with it. Since you have warranty, you should not worry too much about your motherboard.
It would be more worth it if you allocated your budget towards the GPU.


----------



## bydus

My msi 970 doesn't go over 65c overclocked when gaming with case closed. I don't get why people would pay for aesthetics in terms of hardware thats inside node 304 if you keep your case closed like I do no one is going to look at it anyway especially me but thats just my point of view. I understand if you had a windowed like case with lights or something like that but personally im not a fan.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> My msi 970 doesn't go over 65c overclocked when gaming with case closed. I don't get why people would pay for aesthetics in terms of hardware thats inside node 304 if you keep your case closed like I do no one is going to look at it anyway especially me but thats just my point of view. I understand if you had a windowed like case with lights or something like that but personally im not a fan.


There's something about knowing you've got a nice looking setup inside, even if you can't see it when it's closed. I spent A LOT of time on cable management in my node even though you can't see it. I know it's clean and tidy inside and it helps with airflow as well as making it easier to work on. Also prefer to keep a "black and white" theme going on the inside as well, again just to keep everything looking clean.


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> There's something about knowing you've got a nice looking setup inside, even if you can't see it when it's closed. I spent A LOT of time on cable management in my node even though you can't see it. I know it's clean and tidy inside and it helps with airflow as well as making it easier to work on. Also prefer to keep a "black and white" theme going on the inside as well, again just to keep everything looking clean.


Well of course cable I too spent quite a bit of time carefully building my setup and managing cables inside but in terms of heat management and performance but I agree I was satisfied how it turned out, clean looking and with room for future hard drive upgrades


----------



## GuidingGod

Hi - wondering if I purchase this case, will my current PSU and GPU fit well, w/out issues? I'd rather not spend money getting a new PSU etc. I currently have a Rosewill Capstone 450 (non Modular, 150 x 86 x 163 mm) and an EVGA GTX 750 Ti (170.18mm length). Any thoughts? (looked thru this thread but couldn't find anyone else using that PSU + GPU)

p.s Anyone using a wireless KB/Mouse w/ this - asking because the receiver would go on the side USB since there aren't on the front - does that cause any wireless hiccups?

TiA


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuidingGod*
> 
> Hi - wondering if I purchase this case, will my current PSU and GPU fit well, w/out issues? I'd rather not spend money getting a new PSU etc. I currently have a Rosewill Capstone 450 (non Modular, 150 x 86 x 163 mm) and an EVGA GTX 750 Ti (170.18mm length). Any thoughts? (looked thru this thread but couldn't find anyone else using that PSU + GPU)
> 
> p.s Anyone using a wireless KB/Mouse w/ this - asking because the receiver would go on the side USB since there aren't on the front - does that cause any wireless hiccups?
> 
> TiA


Yes you shouldnt have a issue with that PSU and GP . I have that PSU and a gtx 97 . And they fi . And had to use the back USB for my wireless kb for use reason the KB and mouse combo is twitchy on The front usb


----------



## GuidingGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> Yes you shouldnt have a issue with that PSU and GP . I have that PSU and a gtx 97 . And they fi . And had to use the back USB for my wireless kb for use reason the KB and mouse combo is twitchy on The front usb


Thanks, that's very helpful - Looking fwd to putting this together now


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuidingGod*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi - wondering if I purchase this case, will my current PSU and GPU fit well, w/out issues? I'd rather not spend money getting a new PSU etc. I currently have a Rosewill Capstone 450 (non Modular, 150 x 86 x 163 mm) and an EVGA GTX 750 Ti (170.18mm length). Any thoughts? (looked thru this thread but couldn't find anyone else using that PSU + GPU)
> 
> p.s Anyone using a wireless KB/Mouse w/ this - asking because the receiver would go on the side USB since there aren't on the front - does that cause any wireless hiccups?
> 
> TiA


Since that is a short GPU, it will fit for sure. A short GPU with a 150mm PSU will make cable management much easier because you can tuck most of the excess cables in the front corner.
There are two USB pulgs in the front. You can test them out, but if they do not work out, then you could always move to the back.


----------



## Lorenos

Hi everyone! Could use some help ASAP.
This is what I have so far: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/GNq7nQ

I want to make sure everything will fit.

Other concerns: MSI Frozr vs Windforce

Should I ditch the mushkin and get the 840 evo 1tb?

I'll only be ordering from newegg/amazon

Any other thoughts?


----------



## K4IKEN

Everything will fit for sure


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lorenos*
> 
> Hi everyone! Could use some help ASAP.
> This is what I have so far: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/GNq7nQ
> 
> I want to make sure everything will fit.
> 
> Other concerns: MSI Frozr vs Windforce
> 
> Should I ditch the mushkin and get the 840 evo 1tb?
> 
> I'll only be ordering from newegg/amazon
> 
> Any other thoughts?


if you choose to go for windforce you are gonna have a bad time with cable management. I went for msi 970 and it was already tough to have a clean cables inside case.


----------



## Lorenos

Thanks for the help so far!

I am planning on taking this as my carry-on on the airplane. Should I detach any of the components (e.g. graphics card) or will it be safe?


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lorenos*
> 
> Thanks for the help so far!
> 
> I am planning on taking this as my carry-on on the airplane. Should I detach any of the components (e.g. graphics card) or will it be safe?


I would detach gpu for sure, as well as your cpu cooler if its a tower one like evo 212 for any sort of travelling as it would put a lot of stress on your motherboard.









also have a look at my build as from what i've seen on your pcpartpicker its very similar. I went for pull configuration on evo 212 and I'm getting very good temps even with o/c at 4.4ghz, the reason for pull is that there is very nice space to access hard drives. Have a look at my post and build here you can see how little space there is with msi 970 but i managed to have clear space for front fan intakes as well as future hard drive upgrades. Scroll to the bottom of the page http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/4710


----------



## TonyL

Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lorenos*
> 
> Hi everyone! Could use some help ASAP.
> This is what I have so far: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/GNq7nQ
> 
> I want to make sure everything will fit.
> 
> Other concerns: MSI Frozr vs Windforce
> 
> Should I ditch the mushkin and get the 840 evo 1tb?
> 
> I'll only be ordering from newegg/amazon
> 
> Any other thoughts?





@Lorenos
I am curious. What do you plan to use that build for? It looks like it is going to be a workhorse & gaming rig.
That motherboard is slick! Your processor is going to be a happy camper.
The branding for each component (i.e. RAM, storage, GPU) is a personal preference. If got a good deal with the ones you chose out, then stick with it. In terms of real world performance, I really doubt you will see a difference between the brands. Either Mushkin or Samsung EVO works, just make sure they have solid reviews to your liking.
The CM Hyper 212 EVO cooler is the best bang for the buck and should hold up to mild overclocking. It really depends on what temperatures you are comfortable with.
Between MSI Gaming and the WIndforce it is a toss-up. Out of the box the Windforce has a higher clockspeed and overclocks better, but not by much. The MSI Gaming is nice as well because of the black PCB, red accents and slightly shorter length. The MSI Gaming might be more quiet at higher fan speeds, double check that though, I am not sure. The one you chose will work fine.
If I remember correctly, since that is a 160mm PSU it will sit almost flush to the GPU, so your working space is limited by the length of the GPU. The MSI Gaming GPU will be a little shy of 2 inches shorter than the Windforce, so that will help, but not by much. Check out the picture gallery, there were quite a few people who assembled their rig with a MSI Gaming GPU recently.
Cabling is tricky and is a matter of being creative with your setup

In short, yes everything will fit.

For carry-on, if you are really worried about the GPU then you could remove it during transit, but it should be fairly secure when all assembled. Try to wiggle the PCB a little and decide if you want to remove it.


----------



## Lorenos

Thanks guys









And yeah primarily a gaming machine. I'm in medical school now and in another year will be moving around again for rotations so need something portable, and I hate laptops for gaming, too used to building my own systems.

Would the tower cooler really be an issue as a carry-on if I have it oriented vertically? And if I do remove it, do I need to do anything with the thermal paste? (clean/re-apply?)

Also considering downgrading to this motherboard Asus Z97i-Plus.

Fairly equal in performance, but the I'm worried that the Impact VII daughter-boards will make an already cramped case even more so.


----------



## TonyL

Motherboards these days are quite robust. Once you get your hands on a mini-itx board you will be surprised by how little flex there is on the PCB.
Traveling with the cooler attached is a little risky, but if you minimize any knocking then you should be okay. I think it is best to keep the machine in its original position (horizontal) where the cooler is upright on the motherboard.
The cooler is about 1.2 pounds, and will be securely attached to your motherboard as if it was one unit. If you want worry free, then it is best to remove the cooler, but the trade off is that you will have to reapply the thermal paste every time for the best results. That could become a burden if you travel often.
If you are commuting, then I say leave everything assembled. During flight, I would think carefully about how to move your machine because no matter how careful you are something will happen when you least expect it.
Another solution is to go with an AIO so that you do not need to remove the cooler during flights (no stress on MB & radiator mounted to case), but what I do not know is how the change in pressure over time will affect the reliability of the AIO unit.
As for the MB choice, you could downgrade to save money. The only difference is aesthetics, lesser power design (not really a bad thing), sound card, and other minor features.
The daughter board will add little to no clutter, and only affects heatsink compatibility. It might be a little harder to get to the fan hubs, but that is about it.


----------



## Lorenos

Gotcha. Oh and I meant the cooler would be vertical relative to the motherboard. I'll probably leave the cooler attached and just be as careful as I can. Thank you.

(made the purchase, kept the same motherboard but got an 840 evo 1tb instead)


----------



## Toi ZA

Good day gents

Want to share my little Node build. I'm from South Africa and I would have liked to use different components here and there namely fans and PSU but some items are very hard to come by over here and shipping is a nightmare from over seas. Even the Be Quiet fans were a nightmare to get hold of. But this is what emerged from what I had.

While I waited for my GPU to arrive:

http://s689.photobucket.com/user/Liefdesbeertjie/media/WP_20141123_001.jpg.html

http://s689.photobucket.com/user/Liefdesbeertjie/media/WP_20141123_002.jpg.html

When the GPU did eventually arrive I decided to paint the drive cage satin black for a stealthier look and neatened the cabling up some more. I also made some plastic case feet on the lathe to allow more fresh air for the PSU.

http://s689.photobucket.com/user/Liefdesbeertjie/media/WP_20141211_006.jpg.html

http://s689.photobucket.com/user/Liefdesbeertjie/media/WP_20141211_004.jpg.html

http://s689.photobucket.com/user/Liefdesbeertjie/media/WP_20141211_002.jpg.html

I have tried every possible fan setup in the case, positive, negative air pressure, push, pull, push pull. As it stands now the current setup gives me the best temps. Under full load using benchmarks I get a temp of 74 for my 970 and 72 for my 2500K clocked to 4.5Ghz. While gaming GPU hits 70 and CPU 60 degrees.

Not really much planned for the future, I reckon its about as good as I can possibly get it with regards to performance. Getting pricier fans is not worth all the effort for just a few degrees and the case is very silent during normal use. I have fan profiles that ramps up both GPU and case fans to about 80% and 70% respectfully but I cannot hear it as I always game with headphones.

My specs: 2500K @ 4.5Ghz - H75 - Z77n WiFi - 16GB Vengeance 1600Mhz - Galax 970 EXOC Black Edition - Corsair CX600M - Adata 128GB SSD - 4TB Storage


----------



## Polochamps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toi ZA*
> 
> Good day gents
> 
> Want to share my little Node build. I'm from South Africa and I would have liked to use different components here and there namely fans and PSU but some items are very hard to come by over here and shipping is a nightmare from over seas. Even the Be Quiet fans were a nightmare to get hold of. But this is what emerged from what I had.
> 
> While I waited for my GPU to arrive:
> 
> http://s689.photobucket.com/user/Liefdesbeertjie/media/WP_20141123_001.jpg.html
> 
> http://s689.photobucket.com/user/Liefdesbeertjie/media/WP_20141123_002.jpg.html
> 
> When the GPU did eventually arrive I decided to paint the drive cage satin black for a stealthier look and neatened the cabling up some more. I also made some plastic case feet on the lathe to allow more fresh air for the PSU.
> 
> http://s689.photobucket.com/user/Liefdesbeertjie/media/WP_20141211_006.jpg.html
> 
> http://s689.photobucket.com/user/Liefdesbeertjie/media/WP_20141211_004.jpg.html
> 
> http://s689.photobucket.com/user/Liefdesbeertjie/media/WP_20141211_002.jpg.html
> 
> I have tried every possible fan setup in the case, positive, negative air pressure, push, pull, push pull. As it stands now the current setup gives me the best temps. Under full load using benchmarks I get a temp of 74 for my 970 and 72 for my 2500K clocked to 4.5Ghz. While gaming GPU hits 70 and CPU 60 degrees.
> 
> Not really much planned for the future, I reckon its about as good as I can possibly get it with regards to performance. Getting pricier fans is not worth all the effort for just a few degrees and the case is very silent during normal use. I have fan profiles that ramps up both GPU and case fans to about 80% and 70% respectfully but I cannot hear it as I always game with headphones.
> 
> My specs: 2500K @ 4.5Ghz - H75 - Z77n WiFi - 16GB Vengeance 1600Mhz - Galax 970 EXOC Black Edition - Corsair CX600M - Adata 128GB SSD - 4TB Storage


Nice paint job! Did you sand it?


----------



## TonyL

@Toi ZA
Perhaps you could paint HDD and GPU shroud black to complete the theme. Plus somehow hide the PSU sticker.
I'm just kidding.









Great job!
Overall finish looks excellent. You knew what you were doing.


----------



## bobsaget

About the blower coolers vs aftermarket ones talk we had the other day, LTT released a video on the subject.






Most of this is common sense (and advertisement) but he points out that using an aftermarket cooler is highly preferable in a big case with open air design and lots of airflow. Blower GPUs make a lot of sense in our tiny N304, but are not mandatory (especially for the latest generation of nvidia cards, great power efficiency







)


----------



## TonyL

Cool. I saw that video earlier this morning as well.
The Node 304 is small, but not super small.
If you take a look at something like a Steam Machine or Digital Storm Bolt II, those are extreme SFF systems that require a blower design.


----------



## contay

*Suddenly Wild idea appears!*

Has anyone considered making exhaust on top of gpu slot? Either without fans or maybe 2x 80x80x13mm? Or one larger fan on the top?


----------



## Toi ZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polochamps*
> 
> Nice paint job! Did you sand it?


Thanks man. Nah I actually just cleaned it with some alcohol to remove grease and did about 5 light even coates. If it was a hard wearing part I would have sand blasted it first but I work carefully and wont bump or scratch the cage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Toi ZA
> Perhaps you could paint HDD and GPU shroud black to complete the theme. Plus somehow hide the PSU sticker.
> I'm just kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!
> Overall finish looks excellent. You knew what you were doing.


Ha ha thanks man. Actually I would do it to the GPU but voiding warranty is of concern. I can perhaps use some black plasti dip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> *Suddenly Wild idea appears!*
> 
> Has anyone considered making exhaust on top of gpu slot? Either without fans or maybe 2x 80x80x13mm? Or one larger fan on the top?


That is a very good idea. My card dumps all that hot air in my case and all that hot air goes through my CPU rad. A vent on top right above the GPU identical to the one on the side would be great. There is tons of room to make brackets on top of the GPU for two 80mm fans.

While a great idea I'm not sure if I would do it. I'm not the best at modding and don't want to spoil the clean looks of my case.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toi ZA*
> 
> That is a very good idea. My card dumps all that hot air in my case and all that hot air goes through my CPU rad. A vent on top right above the GPU identical to the one on the side would be great. There is tons of room to make brackets on top of the GPU for two 80mm fans.
> 
> While a great idea I'm not sure if I would do it. I'm not the best at modding and don't want to spoil the clean looks of my case.


I am planning to simple drill few hundred holes there if I can manage to use CNC mill at work. Othervise holesaw, drill and black mesh


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> *Suddenly Wild idea appears!*
> 
> Has anyone considered making exhaust on top of gpu slot? Either without fans or maybe 2x 80x80x13mm? Or one larger fan on the top?


I did consider that when I was making a custom acrylic cover, but I abandoned the idea. There was no need for such vents since I am using the GPU mod.
For open air GPUs, it could be beneficial. If I were to do it, I would cut a slit as long as the GPU and the thickness as the width of the GPU heatsink. That way whatever hot air is blown up will be exhausted.
It might be cumbersome to add fans because a cable will be attach to the cover making the removal of the cover a chore. In addition, the fan has to be mounted more forward because the cover uses a sliding lock mechanism.

In short, you could do it, but it would be tough to find a nice finish.


----------



## Toi ZA

I think I'm going to try this. With regards to the fans, you don't have to attach them to the panel. Just have a bracket laser cut so that you can attach two fans to the chassis frame. Like so:

http://s689.photobucket.com/user/Liefdesbeertjie/media/1c46730f_WP_20141211_004.jpeg.html

And there is more than enough space in my setup for two 80mm fans:

http://s689.photobucket.com/user/Liefdesbeertjie/media/1e15da8f_WP_20141211_002.jpeg.html

My only problem is that I don't want to mod my panels. So I was thinking, why not just make new ones? Now to make an exact copy of the current U shape panel will be beyond my skill set. What I was thinking is laser cutting aluminium with all the vents and holes pre cut. Fitting mesh on the inside and then sticking thin magnetic strips to the panels so that you simply stick the panels to the chassis. Would be a breeze to remove too. Just need to check sizes so that the the thickness of the strip and plate gives me a flush finish.

Then, while I'm doing this anyway, maybe make a new front panel with a cut out for the front intake fans?


----------



## Toi ZA

@TonyL

I see you did the same with your case, what did you use to fix the plexi glass to the chassis? And what thickness did you use?


----------



## Lorenos

Not sure if I am regretting not getting a blower gpu since the 980 blower is actually decent. Spending so much money = second guessing everything.


----------



## TonyL

@Lorenos
Haha. Oh do not worry too much. Life is too short.
Once you get the machine running, you will have no regrets in terms of how much kick and power it has.
The best or nothing. Enjoy it!

In terms of GPU blower vs open air. Your temps for the CPU will not be affected too much since you are using a tower cooler. Maybe 2-5C higher for CPU. The GPU will be cooler as well.

@Toi ZA
Hmmmm. It looks like you have the ball rolling towards new grounds now. Making new panels will introduce new possibilities!








For mine, I used acrylic panels that were 1/8" for the sides and 3/16" for the top. There was no particular reason for using a thicker top, the story was I made all the panels 3/16", but one of the side panels cracked at the fan mount, so I had to redo the sides again.
The side panels are mounted using two magnets at opposite corners per panel. The magnets were integrated into the panel and are flush. If you look carefully, you will spot a magnet in my pictures. Upon observing the case closely, you will see that there is a plastic lip at the bottom for the side panels to sit on.
Since individual side panels are easy to work with, I mounted a fan on the GPU side (easy to deal with power cable). The rubber mounts are also integrated into the panel to be flush.

Now for the new possibilities with the introduction of custom side panels. These are just ideas for you to ponder about. Two 80mm fans a good for a start.








If you are going to put a fan on the top panel, why not go bigger? You could fit a 120mm or even a 140mm fan at the top above the PSU. Also, on the side panel opposite from the GPU, you could place another 120mm fan there as well (next to PSU in front of motherboard). The question is, should you make those intake or exhaust? Or alternating?
Another idea is to isolate the heat produced from the GPU and preventing most of it from going through your AIO in the first place. With an open air design that could be done by making cutting a slit for exhaust as mentioned before, but this time add walls or guides that hang down to line up with GPU PCB. Then for the bottom, well you could ask if you are really interested. The effort is not worth the benefit for the bottom. The heat at the bottom will either be recycled back to the GPU or go under the motherboard.

Sorry if some of the ideas above are hard to grasp. Let me know if you want to me explain something in another way.
A little warning though, you will probably see maybe 5-8C or even more better temps in both GPU and CPU if mods are done. It is your judgement to determine is the effort is worth it, otherwise the case already works well as is.


----------



## Toi ZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Lorenos
> Haha. Oh do not worry too much. Life is too short.
> Once you get the machine running, you will have no regrets in terms of how much kick and power it has.
> The best or nothing. Enjoy it!
> 
> In terms of GPU blower vs open air. Your temps for the CPU will not be affected too much since you are using a tower cooler. Maybe 2-5C higher for CPU. The GPU will be cooler as well.
> 
> @Toi ZA
> Hmmmm. It looks like you have the ball rolling towards new grounds now. Making new panels will introduce new possibilities!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For mine, I used acrylic panels that were 1/8" for the sides and 3/16" for the top. There was no particular reason for using a thicker top, the story was I made all the panels 3/16", but one of the side panels cracked at the fan mount, so I had to redo the sides again.
> The side panels are mounted using two magnets at opposite corners per panel. The magnets were integrated into the panel and are flush. If you look carefully, you will spot a magnet in my pictures. Upon observing the case closely, you will see that there is a plastic lip at the bottom for the side panels to sit on.
> Since individual side panels are easy to work with, I mounted a fan on the GPU side (easy to deal with power cable). The rubber mounts are also integrated into the panel to be flush.
> 
> Now for the new possibilities with the introduction of custom side panels. These are just ideas for you to ponder about. Two 80mm fans a good for a start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to put a fan on the top panel, why not go bigger? You could fit a 120mm or even a 140mm fan at the top above the PSU. Also, on the side panel opposite from the GPU, you could place another 120mm fan there as well (next to PSU in front of motherboard). The question is, should you make those intake or exhaust? Or alternating?
> Another idea is to isolate the heat produced from the GPU and preventing most of it from going through your AIO in the first place. With an open air design that could be done by making cutting a slit for exhaust as mentioned before, but this time add walls or guides that hang down to line up with GPU PCB. Then for the bottom, well you could ask if you are really interested. The effort is not worth the benefit for the bottom. The heat at the bottom will either be recycled back to the GPU or go under the motherboard.
> 
> Sorry if some of the ideas above are hard to grasp. Let me know if you want to me explain something in another way.
> A little warning though, you will probably see maybe 5-8C or even more better temps in both GPU and CPU if mods are done. It is your judgement to determine is the effort is worth it, otherwise the case already works well as is.


No that makes perfect sense. If you lie the panel upside down and look from the front your get a T shape. Sounds like a great plan. Its not a ton of work adding the wall so might as well give it a shot, its a single piece that you glue on. TBH, I'm sure that if I can keep the GPU air away from the rest of the components it should suffice. Without the GPU I get fantastic CPU temps of course as there is more than enough air flow for the rest of the components. I'm positive that the wall plus two 80mm fans would be great for the GPU too.

I'm really amped for this, all the places are closed now for the festive season but in the meantime I'm going to start with the drawings and send them to my supplier to laser cut some plexi panels for me once they open.

So I'm doing the entire case including a new front panel.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toi ZA*
> 
> http://s689.photobucket.com/user/Liefdesbeertjie/media/WP_20141211_002.jpg.html


You are added.


----------



## bydus

I've just noticed that one out of two front usb 3.0 ports is not working. Its the top one, anyone knows why that is ? I'm getting "Usb not recognized" error.


----------



## bobsaget

It's a known issue from the first batches if I remember correctly.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1358475/pinpointing-cause-of-noise-problems-on-node-304-chassis-audio-output/0_30


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> It's a known issue from the first batches if I remember correctly.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1358475/pinpointing-cause-of-noise-problems-on-node-304-chassis-audio-output/0_30


Shame, I got my case 2 weeks ago and its still first batch ?







I assume there is no fix for it then ?


----------



## TMatzelle60

you can use rotary saw down between and cut alittle all call fractal and get new pcb


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> Shame, I got my case 2 weeks ago and its still first batch ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume there is no fix for it then ?


you can try and send an email to fractal design. They might send you a free front IO replacement. Can't be too hard to install


----------



## bydus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> you can try and send an email to fractal design. They might send you a free front IO replacement. Can't be too hard to install


I did just that, we'll see what they reply







thanks for the tip


----------



## Toi ZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> You are added.


Thank you.

@TonyL

Bud before I start drawing up my panels can you perhaps confirm what your inside measurements for you panels were? As in the size of your frame? Its hard to measure exactly as the top has a bit of a round corner and I want to make sure that I get a nice flush fit.

I get the dimensions as 201 x 340 for the sides and 247 x 340 for the top. Note that this is the size of the actual frame so I would of course add a few mm depending on the thickness of the plexi glass.

I also had a look and saw that I would only be able to use 40mm fans to exhaust the GPU heat. Its small but all that is available in my country. I would be using the Fractal Design R2 40mm ones ones. I can however use 3 of them.


----------



## Toi ZA

This is what I had in mind

http://s689.photobucket.com/user/Liefdesbeertjie/media/Untitled-2.jpg.html

Obviously the front panel won't sit flush to the chassis as the 80mm fans protrude and I need to replace the I/o panel on the side so it will be 20 mm "thick".


----------



## TonyL

Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toi ZA*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> @TonyL
> 
> Bud before I start drawing up my panels can you perhaps confirm what your inside measurements for you panels were? As in the size of your frame? Its hard to measure exactly as the top has a bit of a round corner and I want to make sure that I get a nice flush fit.
> 
> I get the dimensions as 201 x 340 for the sides and 247 x 340 for the top. Note that this is the size of the actual frame so I would of course add a few mm depending on the thickness of the plexi glass.
> 
> I also had a look and saw that I would only be able to use 40mm fans to exhaust the GPU heat. Its small but all that is available in my country. I would be using the Fractal Design R2 40mm ones ones. I can however use 3 of them.





Honestly. I just eyeballed the measurements then worked from there. I used a router multiple times to get it to fit flush.
If you want some measurements here they are: (these are rough estimates for inside of the case)
I got 201.5 X 339 mm for side and 245.5 X 339 mm for the top.

I personally do not think you will need fans at all because you can think of the isolated GPU as a case. Since it will be intaking air, that will create a positive pressure that pushes the air up and out. Wait... Scratch that. I just looked at your GPU and the heatsink as horizontal fins, whereas mine had vertical fins. So the air would want to be pushed left and right.
Hmmmm. Up to you then. I would try to run the rig and try to get a feel for where the air is moving around the GPU. The fans might help direct the air into the right direction from the front of the case towards the back.


----------



## Kpnuts81

I built my Node 304 system a couple of months ago, with the intention of it being purely a dedicated HTPC - components chosen were:

- Asus H97I-Plus Mobo
- i3 4360
- Noctua U12S cooler
- 2 x 4GB Corsair Vengeance LP memory
- Samsung 840 EVO 120GB SSD as boot drive
- WD RED 3TB HDD for media etc
- Seasonic G450 power supply

I've been loving it up to now. Pretty much solely used for playback of DVD and BD rips through XBMC where unsurprisingly it remains nice and quiet with the case fans running through the included controller at the medium setting.

However as the system sits in my media unit in the living room, serving up it's goodness to the big screen, I'm wondering whether I should take the plunge and stick in a decent graphics card for gaming instead of buying a PS4.

I've read through more pages in this thread than I care to admit, and think the 970 is the card I want, just not sure which one, and there seems to be differing opinions (surprise surprise!) on a couple of questions I need answering.

I am using one of the drive cages and have done a half decent job with cable management but with such a small case I'm undecided between the OCUK reference built card to ensure gfx heat is kicked straight out the case and one with an aftermarket cooler, most likely the Strix which would probably be quieter but not if I have to crank up the case fans to compensate, or the tower cooler cranks itself up.

Does anyone have the OCUK card? Opinions, particularly on noise, I've seen some reviews say it is pretty quiet.

Those with open air 970s, how's the case coping with the extra heat? I'm really keen on keeping the noise to a minimum, particularly when just using the machine for XBMC, less important for gaming (although obviously don't want a jet engine in the room).

And yes I know the i3 wouldn't be first choice for a gaming machine but easnt chosen for that initially. From what I gather in most cases it'll hold it's own.




Christ sorry for the long post.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kpnuts81*
> 
> I built my Node 304 system a couple of months ago, with the intention of it being purely a dedicated HTPC - components chosen were:
> 
> - Asus H97I-Plus Mobo
> - i3 4360
> - Noctua U12S cooler
> - 2 x 4GB Corsair Vengeance LP memory
> - Samsung 840 EVO 120GB SSD as boot drive
> - WD RED 3TB HDD for media etc
> - Seasonic G450 power supply
> 
> I've been loving it up to now. Pretty much solely used for playback of DVD and BD rips through XBMC where unsurprisingly it remains nice and quiet with the case fans running through the included controller at the medium setting.
> 
> However as the system sits in my media unit in the living room, serving up it's goodness to the big screen, I'm wondering whether I should take the plunge and stick in a decent graphics card for gaming instead of buying a PS4.
> 
> I've read through more pages in this thread than I care to admit, and think the 970 is the card I want, just not sure which one, and there seems to be differing opinions (surprise surprise!) on a couple of questions I need answering.
> 
> I am using one of the drive cages and have done a half decent job with cable management but with such a small case I'm undecided between the OCUK reference built card to ensure gfx heat is kicked straight out the case and one with an aftermarket cooler, most likely the Strix which would probably be quieter but not if I have to crank up the case fans to compensate, or the tower cooler cranks itself up.
> 
> Does anyone have the OCUK card? Opinions, particularly on noise, I've seen some reviews say it is pretty quiet.
> 
> Those with open air 970s, how's the case coping with the extra heat? I'm really keen on keeping the noise to a minimum, particularly when just using the machine for XBMC, less important for gaming (although obviously don't want a jet engine in the room).
> 
> And yes I know the i3 wouldn't be first choice for a gaming machine but easnt chosen for that initially. From what I gather in most cases it'll hold it's own.
> 
> Christ sorry for the long post.


If sound is a concern I'd go with the Asus Strix or whatever. Those are supposed to be near silent I believe. I know I normally suggest blower style cooling for this case, but I'd be ok with everything being a little hotter if it's quieter around the living room.


----------



## DontPeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kpnuts81*
> 
> snip*
> Christ sorry for the long post.


I have an MSI 970 with an h90 exhausting out the rear and my temps have been fine. I also have my PSU exhausting heat under load though. I would highly recommend the MSI 970. It has semi-fanless operation just like the strix but it seems to be quieter under load than the strix. Here is an interesting video on blower vs open air GPUs,






It brings up an interesting point which is that even though blower cards tend to be noisier, since your CPU cooler isn't dealing with the extra heat from the GPU you can run your CPU fans at a lower speed and your system might be quieter overall.


----------



## Kpnuts81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DontPeek*
> 
> I have an MSI 970 with an h90 exhausting out the rear and my temps have been fine. I also have my PSU exhausting heat under load though. I would highly recommend the MSI 970. It has semi-fanless operation just like the strix but it seems to be quieter under load than the strix. Here is an interesting video on blower vs open air GPUs,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It brings up an interesting point which is that even though blower cards tend to be noisier, since your CPU cooler isn't dealing with the extra heat from the GPU you can run your CPU fans at a lower speed and your system might be quieter overall.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> If sound is a concern I'd go with the Asus Strix or whatever. Those are supposed to be near silent I believe. I know I normally suggest blower style cooling for this case, but I'd be ok with everything being a little hotter if it's quieter around the living room.


Thanks for the responses. I had seen that vid, it's what got me thinking of the OCUK reference 970 especially as it's using what is essentially the 980 PCB and cooler which has been well received.

It's hard to figure out what side of the trade off to fall. Go open air and probably enjoy near silent card operation for the likes of XBMC (when noise is the biggest concern) at the risk of increasing other system components temps (and possibly noise when compensating), or go blower and protect other components from additional heat but risk the noise.

Oh decisions...!


----------



## Jamnbam

*Add me*

Just finished building my second Node 304 system, and after reading through this and other threads, and seeing what some of you did, I pulled it apart and started over. I am very happy with this case, but I made a couple of changes to suit my needs.
First off, the molex connector on the case fan controller was forcing me to use a 4 x molex cable to my modular power supply. This didn't make any sense at all. Since the mobo only has two chassis fan connectors, I spliced the two front 92mm fans together (using only one of the yellow wires to report rpm). This fix also allowed me to remove the wiring harness from the case fan controller. Less wires to be seen.
The next fix had to do with the hard drives. In order to have my three hard drives all have the SATA / power connectors all facing the same way, I would need to use two of the modules. Since I was using a PCI card, this made the case look like it needed more airflow. So I fiddled around with a few ideas and finally came up with a way to get three hard drives, all facing the right way, to hang from one module.

By using a few motherboard risers, and a washer for stability, this worked like a charm.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamnbam*


You're added









Nice mod there.


----------



## TonyL

@Kpnuts81
Regardless of either design, if that cabinet does not have proper airflow the system will suffocate. I will assume that air passes through where you placed the system.
Judging by where your system is, I think you will not hear much noise. If you are really worried about noise, then you could always set a custom fan curve to your taste.
Blower design is recommended for cramped places.

@Jamnbam
Looks good!
Interesting modification with the storage.


----------



## Lorenos

So testing out my system right now, installing windows etc.

But in the bios I saw that my 4790K was running at stock speed 4ghz at 1.280 volts. Isn't that really high for stock speeds? I havent messed around with the bios and Idk if asus has anything set by default. ANyone have any experience with this?

(also cpu temps while idle in bios, open air case right now, were about 33-34 Celsius, room temperature about 17.7 celsius)

using asus impact VII and cooler master evo 212


----------



## Toi ZA

With either card design choice I would rather focus on the cabinet by either putting a fan at the back or opening the back for hot air to escape.

People seem to forget that yeah the Strix is silent but ambient case temps will raise and when it does so will fan speeds and.......noise.

If I were you and if the reference was available in my country I would have gone reference.

And happy new year to all of you.


----------



## Kpnuts81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toi ZA*
> 
> With either card design choice I would rather focus on the cabinet by either putting a fan at the back or opening the back for hot air to escape.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Kpnuts81
> Regardless of either design, if that cabinet does not have proper airflow the system will suffocate. I will assume that air passes through where you placed the system.
> Judging by where your system is, I think you will not hear much noise. If you are really worried about noise, then you could always set a custom fan curve to your taste.
> Blower design is recommended for cramped places.


Thanks for the views, should have said that the cabinet is actually more of a shelving unit, so the entire back is open - clear air flow through the case and out the back, with a few inches around the sides, should I need intake for the graphics card.

The reference is available where I am (UK), so am leaning towards that. Main seating is about 7ft away from where the system is placed so I'm guessing noise shouldn't be a big issue, especially at low draw eg xbmc. Don't mind a bit more noise during gaming.

Thanks again, happy new year all.

Oh if you could *add me* based on pics a few posts earlier? Cheers.


----------



## Toi ZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kpnuts81*
> 
> Thanks for the views, should have said that the cabinet is actually more of a shelving unit, so the entire back is open - clear air flow through the case and out the back, with a few inches around the sides, should I need intake for the graphics card.
> 
> The reference is available where I am (UK), so am leaning towards that. Main seating is about 7ft away from where the system is placed so I'm guessing noise shouldn't be a big issue, especially at low draw eg xbmc. Don't mind a bit more noise during gaming.
> 
> Thanks again, happy new year all.
> 
> Oh if you could *add me* based on pics a few posts earlier? Cheers.


If that's the case then a reference card would work great for you.


----------



## psykix

I'm looking at reconfiguring my Node 304 primarily to tidy up the cabling - I have a V550S ready to install.

I reckoned I'd change my cooler at the same time (currently have Noctua NH-L12) and was thinking of changing to the NH-U14S - however now I am toying with the idea of an AIO instead..

Which is considered the best AIO for this case? I'm considering the Corsair H75.

The Node 304 is used as a Steam gaming machine and also HTPC and sits under the TV so low noise is a bonus 

I'll post some before and after pics once I get on with the rebuild


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psykix*
> 
> I'm looking at reconfiguring my Node 304 primarily to tidy up the cabling - I have a V550S ready to install.
> 
> I reckoned I'd change my cooler at the same time (currently have Noctua NH-L12) and was thinking of changing to the NH-U14S - however now I am toying with the idea of an AIO instead..
> 
> Which is considered the best AIO for this case? I'm considering the Corsair H75.
> 
> The Node 304 is used as a Steam gaming machine and also HTPC and sits under the TV so low noise is a bonus
> 
> I'll post some before and after pics once I get on with the rebuild


I recently installed a 2013 H60 from Corsair in a Node 304 for a friend. Looks cool but I don't really know if it's the best option for this case. Let's say you have an open air GPU, the hot air would have to go through the rad to be evacuated (idk if i'm using the correct word here) and therefore increase cpu temps. If you were to use an air-cooler, I think cpu temps would be less affected by the GPU heat output.

And you have to plug 2 or 3 cables in order for the H60 to work, not to mention the tubing, so this looks a bit messier than a good old single tower aircooler IMO.

Anyway, I run a 2500k at 4.5ghz, it never goes above 55 degrees under my aircooler while remaining extremely silent.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kpnuts81*


Got you added


----------



## TonyL

@Lorenos


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lorenos*
> 
> So testing out my system right now, installing windows etc.
> 
> But in the bios I saw that my 4790K was running at stock speed 4ghz at 1.280 volts. Isn't that really high for stock speeds? I havent messed around with the bios and Idk if asus has anything set by default. ANyone have any experience with this?
> 
> (also cpu temps while idle in bios, open air case right now, were about 33-34 Celsius, room temperature about 17.7 celsius)
> 
> using asus impact VII and cooler master evo 212





It's cool that you got the system to post! You can celebrate because that means you have no faulty components!
Now to the issue at hand. Assuming the motherboard is new all settings should be at default. You could always clear CMOS to reset the BIOS setting, and. that motherboard has a special button in the back just for that. Those idle temperatures look fine and is normal.
Hmmm. You are correct. That voltage seems a bit high for stock. Usually the BIOS is the most reliable, but if you want to get a feel for what it is pulling during usage, you could try to turn off all off the C states and energy saving features to force the chip to run on turbo. Then get into windows and check the voltages using Intel Extreme Tuning Utility. Go to stress test and do not start the test. Simply go to the graph below and check a box to show voltages.
Just to let you know, 1.3V for that chip is still playing it safe. Some people may be not comfortable with that voltage because of heat and silicon degradation.
Good luck.

@psykix


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psykix*
> 
> I'm looking at reconfiguring my Node 304 primarily to tidy up the cabling - I have a V550S ready to install.
> 
> I reckoned I'd change my cooler at the same time (currently have Noctua NH-L12) and was thinking of changing to the NH-U14S - however now I am toying with the idea of an AIO instead..
> 
> Which is considered the best AIO for this case? I'm considering the Corsair H75.
> 
> The Node 304 is used as a Steam gaming machine and also HTPC and sits under the TV so low noise is a bonus
> 
> I'll post some before and after pics once I get on with the rebuild





Hello. Welcome!
It would help if you gave us a general idea of your specs. Is there anything particular that you do not like about your current cooler. I am going to guess that you have an unlocked chip and that you want to overclock. Probably that cooler is just not cutting it because it can not keep up with the heat. Again, some background would help.
In regards about the difference between the Noctua NH-U14S and the Corsair H75. Both work well, but the H75 will be louder to keep the temperatures down. bobsaget already mentioned about the ongoing discussion about blower vs open air GPUs. The short of it is, if you have an open air design your CPU temps will increase slightly (maybe 5-10C) because all of the heat produced will have to be exhausted through the radiator.
If you have a blower GPU, either cooling solution works, I prefer a tower cooler (better acoustics, especially Noctua).
If you have an open air GPU, it is better to get the tower cooler.

I personally use the Noctua NH-U12S for a 4670K and the Corsair H75 for a GTX 780 Classified. It is silent, cool, and I sit about three feet away from the system.


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I recently installed a 2013 H60 from Corsair in a Node 304 for a friend. Looks cool but I don't really know if it's the best option for this case. Let's say you have an open air GPU, the hot air would have to go through the rad to be evacuated (idk if i'm using the correct word here) and therefore increase cpu temps. If you were to use an air-cooler, I think cpu temps would be less affected by the GPU heat output.
> 
> And you have to plug 2 or 3 cables in order for the H60 to work, not to mention the tubing, so this looks a bit messier than a good old single tower aircooler IMO.
> 
> Anyway, I run a 2500k at 4.5ghz, it never goes above 55 degrees under my aircooler while remaining extremely silent.


From my experience with a h60 and an axial (open) gpu cooler, the impact on the cpu temp is small since the warm air is quickly vented out of the case.


----------



## psykix

Thanks for the replies - there's nothing wrong with my system as it is at the moment.

I'm running a 4970k at stock speed on an Asus Z97-I Plus M/B. I have no need to overclock really.

GPU is an MSI Gaming GTX760 but I hope to change to a GTX970 as soon as funds allow.

I'm a tinkerer and the PSU in it is non-modular (my original PSU packed up, so this was my spare that I put in as a temporary measure) and the cables are a mess. My OCD won't let me leave them like that!

I already have a V550S (or will have when the incorrect PSU my parents got me for Christmas gets exchanged!)

I'm also running 2 x SSD drives and a 1Tb HDD for games.

I think I've changed my mind again and will go with the NH-U14S after all.

I've removed the fan controller and all the case fans have been replaced with Noctua fans.


----------



## Lorenos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Lorenos
> It's cool that you got the system to post! You can celebrate because that means you have no faulty components!
> Now to the issue at hand. Assuming the motherboard is new all settings should be at default. You could always clear CMOS to reset the BIOS setting, and. that motherboard has a special button in the back just for that. Those idle temperatures look fine and is normal.
> Hmmm. You are correct. That voltage seems a bit high for stock. Usually the BIOS is the most reliable, but if you want to get a feel for what it is pulling during usage, you could try to turn off all off the C states and energy saving features to force the chip to run on turbo. Then get into windows and check the voltages using Intel Extreme Tuning Utility. Go to stress test and do not start the test. Simply go to the graph below and check a box to show voltages.
> Just to let you know, 1.3V for that chip is still playing it safe. Some people may be not comfortable with that voltage because of heat and silicon degradation.
> Good luck.


Hey TonyL! Thanks again for your continued help. I didn't force it yet into turbo as I am slightly concerned I may messed up with the cooler. The 212 evo. has a central screw which in the instructions you only screw down for certain sockets but on others it leaves it alone. Are those instructions actually correct or should I have tightened that down. (also I probably applied a bit more paste than needed, a bit did leak out the side initially but not too much)

I did run the intel extreme tuning stress test for 5 minutes and temps fluctuated between 65-74/75
gaming (1680-1050 for now) in farcry4/dragon age origins etc saw temps reaching low 70's/high 60's

I have never overclocked or overclocked before. If I simply want to lower the vcore, do I need to be concerned about any other settings (LLC, take anything off auto, etc), and is there any risk of damage to the cpu in doing so? Also during the 5 minute stress test the vcore did not change.

Sorry if I'm being a pain trying to be as careful as I can.

Worry Wart reporting for duty!


----------



## Lorenos

Also I am not going to take anything out of the case for travel. The way things are now I'm guaranteed to do more damage trying to take the stuff out.


----------



## TonyL

@Lorenos
Hmmm. If I recall correctly, I asked you to _not_ run a stress test! No worries. I doubt much harm was done as long as the voltage was under 1.4V and the temperature was below 80C. Technically the CPU does not throttle until around 95C, but usually it is heat that degrades the lifetime of components.
You could force it to turbo, but as long as there is no load, the temps will not skyrocket. Disabling the CPU power states / saving features will force turbo, but an idle turbo (assuming nothing is running). I wanted you to do that do that so you can check the load voltage in Intel Extreme Tuning Utility without running a stress test.
The reason I asked you to not stress test is because I wanted to make sure that your BIOS was fine, but now that you mentioned about your cooler, that is an instant flag. If I were you, before any sort of stress testing, make sure the cooler is seated correctly. If you don't mind, try to install the CPU cooler again. Refer to this guide as needed. For the amount of thermal paste, you will probably only need only about double the size of a rice grain and no more than the size of a pea. Even half the size of a pea is enough. I do not think you messed up the cooler.
Those load temperatures seems normal, maybe a little higher. I would like to know the voltage please.
Lowering voltage might cause instability depending on the chip. If it is stock, I see no need to mess around with the voltage.

@psykix
Cool. Let me know how that cooler fits with the motherboard. I am curious about what are your load temperatures for the CPU with your current cooler.
That PSU is short, so that will help with cable management a little.
A GTX 970 will not disappoint you. Bang for the buck right there!


----------



## psykix

I'll run some tests before I change anything, and the run the same tests again after the reconfigure 

Just about to order the NH-U14S


----------



## Lorenos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Lorenos
> Hmmm. If I recall correctly, I asked you to _not_ run a stress test! No worries. I doubt much harm was done as long as the voltage was under 1.4V and the temperature was below 80C. Technically the CPU does not throttle until around 95C, but usually it is heat that degrades the lifetime of components.
> You could force it to turbo, but as long as there is no load, the temps will not skyrocket. Disabling the CPU power states / saving features will force turbo, but an idle turbo (assuming nothing is running). I wanted you to do that do that so you can check the load voltage in Intel Extreme Tuning Utility without running a stress test.
> The reason I asked you to not stress test is because I wanted to make sure that your BIOS was fine, but now that you mentioned about your cooler, that is an instant flag. If I were you, before any sort of stress testing, make sure the cooler is seated correctly. If you don't mind, try to install the CPU cooler again. Refer to this guide as needed. For the amount of thermal paste, you will probably only need only about double the size of a rice grain and no more than the size of a pea. Even half the size of a pea is enough. I do not think you messed up the cooler.
> Those load temperatures seems normal, maybe a little higher. I would like to know the voltage please.
> Lowering voltage might cause instability depending on the chip. If it is stock, I see no need to mess around with the voltage.


Ah shoot. I ended up running OCCT in the interim for an hour before reading this.
In both this and the Intel stress test the voltage remained constant.
Here are the temps and the VID. (vcore according to the intel utility remained at 1.263-1.267 throughout everything) Core #3 seemed to stay consistently cooler than the other cores
http://postimg.org/gallery/34pnvix9g/775cb0dc/


----------



## TonyL

Hmmmmm. Although you ran some stress test, you should be fine. No harm done because the temperatures were reasonable and the voltage was in the normal operating range.
I think the stock voltage for the 4790K is a little higher because Intel added 400 MHz more compared to the 4770K. If you are worried about the stock voltage, do some searching to find a general trend. Otherwise, I say that your current voltage is considered normal.
Let me know if you need help with anything else.


----------



## Lorenos

Your idea of resetting the bios seemed to do the trick.
It's running with 1.072 vcore now. It does have an offset voltage as well, can't remember exactly how much but I haven't really seen vcore go above 1.22. While gaming temps didn't go above 63 so far now, Debating whether to take off the cooler and reapply the paste, mainly due to time constraints.

edit saw it spike to 74 at least once so on Sunday I'll reapply the thermal paste.


----------



## cfukpixie

Good day

I am about to invest in a node 304 config. I was thinkng of that config :

ASRock z97 E-ITX/ac
Kit Extreme3 2 x 4 Go Ripjaws X 1600 MHz CAS9
MI GTX 970 Gaming 4Gb
i7 4790K 4,00Ghz
Corsair VS550 - 550W
Hydro Series H75
Crucial M500 - 240 Go (M.2)

What do you think , is everythinhg fitting, is the cooling sufficient (and the supply) to be able to overclock the procesor.

Thanks


----------



## TonyL

@cfukpixie
Hello. Welcome!
What is the purpose of the build?
Overall build looks solid. I would say that you are set, but if you want to be nit picky, here a few pointers.

If it is for gaming only, then I would advise a i5 4690K (which has plenty of power), but if you do not mind to paying a little bit more, you could go for the 4790K just for kicks!







The hyper-threading will help tremendously for video production or content creation.
Just a word of caution, if you have an open air GPU all of that heat produced will have to be exhausted through the radiator, which will cause in increase of CPU temperatures. The increase is nothing to worry about, maybe roughly about 4-10C higher. For open air GPUs, tower coolers are recommended, but not required.
That PSU is suitable for your build with overclocking and everything will fit.

@Lorenos
Great news! Those voltages look much better. I bet the temperatures were slightly cooler as a result.
The stock voltage for the 4790K is 1.20V I believe, so the ones your reported on spot on.
Did you see a spike in both temperatures and voltage at the same time? Those spikes could be from the processor asking for too much voltage during adaptive voltage settings. The processor asks for more unnecessary voltage during AVX instructions (i.e. like Prime 95). I repeat, do not use Prime 95 for stability or stress testing. That program uses methods that are completely unnecessary for stability testing of Haswell chips.
I personally would say that if everything is at stock settings in the BIOS, do not worry too much about the spike in voltages, because the spikes are usually short and are within the safe operating range for the processor.


----------



## cfukpixie

Hello TonyL

Thanks for your wise answer although I have not understood everything - NNP I suppose I am (Newie Non Professional).
The purpose of the build is for P3D game with addons and on top one add on on particular called Tileproxy. Although P3d is based on the FSX old game, NOBODY has been able to run it full sliders on the right with addons loaded. P3D , a rebuild on FSX is CPU oriented, and although multicore but the first core is being used its max, as it is the case for FSX. So I need to overclock to get the max speed on the first core. Tileproxy is basically downloading "live" Google maps tiles, caching them, converting them "on the fly" to FSX/P3D format and forcing them live in FSX to create a fantastic realphotoscenery . at 1m resolution, all cores are being working as well as the GPU. I had before a ROG 75GV that could not follow the pace. That is why I am making an ITX build. I hope that the proposed bilt does fit the pupose. otherwise, I have both ears and eyes opened to listen the advice of the gurus. Seams BTW that hyperthreading has to be set OFF in the bios because P3D is not taking advantage of it.
And I am thnking of investing in the oculus rift DK2 as well which wil bring a bit more pressure to the thing.

Where you lost me is in Open air GPU.







. What does that mean ? Does the H60 has got tower coolers ?. Please explain. What would be a alternative GPU?
Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## TonyL

Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cfukpixie*
> 
> Hello TonyL
> 
> Thanks for your wise answer although I have not understood everything - NNP I suppose I am (Newie Non Professional).
> The purpose of the build is for P3D game with addons and on top one add on on particular called Tileproxy. Although P3d is based on the FSX old game, NOBODY has been able to run it full sliders on the right with addons loaded. P3D , a rebuild on FSX is CPU oriented, and although multicore but the first core is being used its max, as it is the case for FSX. So I need to overclock to get the max speed on the first core. Tileproxy is basically downloading "live" Google maps tiles, caching them, converting them "on the fly" to FSX/P3D format and forcing them live in FSX to create a fantastic realphotoscenery . at 1m resolution, all cores are being working as well as the GPU. I had before a ROG 75GV that could not follow the pace. That is why I am making an ITX build. I hope that the proposed bilt does fit the pupose. otherwise, I have both ears and eyes opened to listen the advice of the gurus. Seams BTW that hyperthreading has to be set OFF in the bios because P3D is not taking advantage of it.
> And I am thnking of investing in the oculus rift DK2 as well which wil bring a bit more pressure to the thing.
> 
> Where you lost me is in Open air GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What does that mean ? Does the H60 has got tower coolers ?. Please explain. What would be a alternative GPU?
> Thanks again for your advice.





Wow. That is a good amount of information on what you plan to run.
The 4790K sounded like an excellent candidate until I read that hyperthreading will not be utilized. I say just stick with your decision to get the 4790K because I bet you will find a way to use it one day. Maybe an application with the Oculus Rift could need it, you never know.
Your overclock will depend on if you won the silicon lottery.
There are two types of cooling designs for GPUs, there are blower GPUs and aftermarket open air GPUs. Blower designs isolate the heat produced by the GPU and exhausts it straight out of the case. An open air GPU will share the air space in the case with other components, but dumps the heat produced inside of the case instead of getting exhausted straight out.
Tower coolers refer to the style of CPU cooling that uses heatpipes. You specified the Corsair H75, which is an AIO (All In One Watercooling).


----------



## Lorenos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Lorenos
> Great news! Those voltages look much better. I bet the temperatures were slightly cooler as a result.
> The stock voltage for the 4790K is 1.20V I believe, so the ones your reported on spot on.
> Did you see a spike in both temperatures and voltage at the same time? Those spikes could be from the processor asking for too much voltage during adaptive voltage settings. The processor asks for more unnecessary voltage during AVX instructions (i.e. like Prime 95). I repeat, do not use Prime 95 for stability or stress testing. That program uses methods that are completely unnecessary for stability testing of Haswell chips.
> I personally would say that if everything is at stock settings in the BIOS, do not worry too much about the spike in voltages, because the spikes are usually short and are within the safe operating range for the processor.


Yeah I read up on that, not touching Prime.

So I redid a bunch of cable management to somehow make everything fit, switched the cpu cooler (which turned out to be a bit loose, no idea how I missed/let that happen) to pull like someone suggested earlier, and cleaned and reapplied thermal paste. So far so good, don't have time to test it as much as I would like but initial results seem to indicate substantial improvement

I will say this, trying to fit everything has been a nightmare and I strongly advice anyone doing a similar build to mine, to either get a shorter graphics card, a shorter psu, or both.

I will eventually post some pictures.


----------



## cfukpixie

Thanks for the explanation
Regarding the cpu cooler, is my choice ok, can i go instead for a ventirad or another watercooled system. I see in this forum people mounting ventirad and no watercooped system. What is the best option and which model should i choose in those various options ?
Is the m2 ssd fitting well on this motherboard in the node.
Thanks


----------



## TonyL

cfukpixie
You could go with either ventirad/tower cooler or an AIO. The Corsair H75 that you chose will work fine. I personally think it is easier to install an tower cooler in the Node 304.
People have used either cooling styles, and it is just a matter of taste. The tower coolers offer slightly better temperatures, but not by much.
I am not familiar with the M.2 specification SSD. If the motherboard states that it supports it, then you should be fine.

@Lorenos
I enjoyed the challenge of working on a SFF system. Somehow I managed to fit both a long GPU and PSU.
I think one of the major reasons why I was able to do it was because of the amount of time and patience I had to work with the system.


----------



## Lorenos

@cfukpixie

Keep in mind that m2 ssd's run extremely hot (especially the samsung xp941). I am holding off for now from them for that reason.


----------



## Lorenos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Lorenos
> I enjoyed the challenge of working on a SFF system. Somehow I managed to fit both a long GPU and PSU.
> I think one of the major reasons why I was able to do it was because of the amount of time and patience I had to work with the system.


True it has been satisfying








If I didn't have such a time crunch I probably would have enjoyed it more.

Also zip ties are the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## TonyL

Now that you are finished, you can enjoy the fidelity of your system!

Agreed, tie wraps (zip ties) are amazing for cable management!
Sleeving cables are on a whole different level though. I personally do not think it is worth it for the Node 304 because the mod would add thickness to the cables.

On a side note. Ever since I have finished my build, I have been sad. Not in the sense that I was not satisfied with the system, but because I had so much fun pursuing the challenge that I want to build another one!


----------



## cfukpixie

Which tower cooler do you advise me ?
Knowing i want to O.C..the Cpu
I will have a loo at the m2 ssd.
Thanks


----------



## TonyL

It really depends on your budget and there are many to choose from.
For best bang for the buck you could look at Cooler Master 212 EVO. That cooler is only good for mild overclocks though.
For heavier overclocks you could take a look at Noctua NH-U14S (single tower) or at the NH-D15 (double tower). Another double tower model is the Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3.
People have fit double towers in this case, but it is tougher due to its large footprint.
Choose whichever your prefer really. Search up reviews to compare their performance.

I personally use the Noctua NH-U12S, and I am very happy with it. Excellent acoustics and keeps cool.


----------



## Lorenos

Interesting (very annoying) little thing I found today. In samsung's magician software if you set it to optimize the system for maximum performance, it changes some power setting that results in the cpu running at turbo all the time.


----------



## TotalMrAlien

Hi guys! I have a node 304 on the way to downsize from a Thor V2. Im looking for something to cool my cpu effectively and relatively quietly. I am using an i5-4690k with ddr3 2400 Corsair Vengence PRO. My graphics card is a MSI Lightning 7970 OC edition. I plan to overclock the cpu to ~4-4.2ghz and obviously OC my RAM to meet the 2400 that it is intended to run at. Any guidance will be gratefully accepted! Thanks!


----------



## jasjeet

Hyper 212 Evo or Corsair H60


----------



## claes

...are both mediocre coolers. If you scroll up a couple of posts you'll get solid recommendations, but it'd be helpful to post your budget to get the best bang for your buck.


----------



## Kokin

For a such a mild overclock, the stock Intel cooler is good enough. I was able to set my i5 3570K to 4.5ghz (1.15V) with the stock cooler, reaching acceptable temps of 70~80C for full load.

However, if you intend to go further up in speed sometime in the future, you will have to move up to the given recommendations.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> ...are both mediocre coolers. If you scroll up a couple of posts you'll get solid recommendations, but it'd be helpful to post your budget to get the best bang for your buck.


Also, it is also worth checking local discounts etc. I have found once tested Antec 620 (full warranty (-3days) left) for 30€. Same price as EVO goes here. Also, having spare fans from NH-D14 mounted on it, it runs damn cool and damn cheap. I am no fan of Noctua (hue hue) but all node fans are noctuas due to good discounts I have found


----------



## TotalMrAlien

money isnt an issue but id like to keep it ~80USD or less


----------



## TotalMrAlien

are you sure the stock cooler would be fine in such a small case with that overclock? I would like to keep the CPU at ~70C or less. 75C max. If the stock cooler can do that then awesome. However how would an h60 compare to the stock cooler in performance


----------



## TotalMrAlien

also would an H80 fit in this case with my selected RAM?


----------



## TonyL

Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TotalMrAlien*
> 
> Hi guys! I have a node 304 on the way to downsize from a Thor V2. Im looking for something to cool my cpu effectively and relatively quietly. I am using an i5-4690k with ddr3 2400 Corsair Vengence PRO. My graphics card is a MSI Lightning 7970 OC edition. I plan to overclock the cpu to ~4-4.2ghz and obviously OC my RAM to meet the 2400 that it is intended to run at. Any guidance will be gratefully accepted! Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TotalMrAlien*
> 
> money isnt an issue but id like to keep it ~80USD or less


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TotalMrAlien*
> 
> are you sure the stock cooler would be fine in such a small case with that overclock? I would like to keep the CPU at ~70C or less. 75C max. If the stock cooler can do that then awesome. However how would an h60 compare to the stock cooler in performance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TotalMrAlien*
> 
> also would an H80 fit in this case with my selected RAM?





Hello. Welcome!
It is great that you have an interest in this case. There were quite a few recommendations about your inquiry already discussed within the last 20 posts. If you do not mind, please check them out.
If you really want personalized tips, then it would really be beneficial if you listed out your intended build. It is good that you posted about your CPU, cooler, and budget, but I am unsure of what the budget includes. Is that for the whole build? or additional components on top of the CPU + case? Adding context to your restrictions would be appreciated.

Now, into the nitty gritty.
I will try to answer your questions the best I can. Bear with me if some of this is technical.
Haswell / Devil Canyon update CPUs tend to run hot when adding voltage, so I would not recommend the stock cooler for overclocking. You will go over 75C for sure unless maybe if you max out the fan. There are two routes to go, a tower cooler or an AIO. The issue with the Node 304 is that the heat produced by an open air GPU will have to be exhausted through the radiator and will lead to increased CPU temperatures (maybe 4-10C). Now, if you can move air quickly, then it might not be as big of an issue, but you will lose acoustics (loud system).
You could use an AIO and achieve temperatures less then ~70C, but in general tower coolers work better in the Node 304.
If you really wanted to use and AIO to achieve a cleaner look, then it is still possible to get decent temperatures, but they will be slightly warmer compared to tower coolers.
Any AIO will have full RAM compatibility. The Corsair H80 will fit this case with push/pull configuration.


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TotalMrAlien*
> 
> are you sure the stock cooler would be fine in such a small case with that overclock? I would like to keep the CPU at ~70C or less. 75C max. If the stock cooler can do that then awesome. However how would an h60 compare to the stock cooler in performance


Should be fine, but ymmv. I was able to overclock to 4.2 while at the same time undervolting to keep temps down. The end result was that my cpu ran at the same temps as stock, if not slightly hotter. The h60 is much better than the stock cooler, (don't remember temp difference off the top of my head), though I would recommend getting the h90 since it has a 140mm radiator. As for noise and temps, the AIO coolers can be night and day quieter than the stock cpu cooler even with an open gpu cooler (Note that the stock corsair fan is loud, not very loud, but loud enough to be noticeable while play a cpu intensive game with no audio on. Because of that I brought a gentle typhoon for the h60 and now I can't tell if the rig is on unless the gpu fans spin up). The node 304 is small enough that any air that enters the case will not stick around long enough to be significantly higher than (5-6C maybe?).

For your situation I would recommend going with a tower cooler since you can get similar performance to an AIO with a lower price. Both however will be affected by having an open gpu cooler.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> The h60 is much better than the stock cooler, (don't remember temp difference off the top of my head), though I would recommend getting the h90 since it has a 140mm radiator.


I have an H90 in my case and had to drill a few more holes into back as I didn't have enough clearance between my H90 radiator and GTX 980. Easy fix if you have a drill/drill bit.


----------



## llythrus

I thought there were a couple post of people using the h90 without issue. http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1356748/a/902104/build-pics-node-304-gtx-titan-h90/sort/display_order


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> I have an H90 in my case and had to drill a few more holes into back as I didn't have enough clearance between my H90 radiator and GTX 980. Easy fix if you have a drill/drill bit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> I thought there were a couple post of people using the h90 without issue. http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1356748/a/902104/build-pics-node-304-gtx-titan-h90/sort/display_order


Performance/price between 120mm and 140mm rads is rather low, unless trying to go with high overclocks. You can easily compensate smaller rad with more air flowing trough it. I have never seen higher than 40C on my cpu on node. Check my rig on signature.


----------



## TonyL

You are both correct.
A 140mm AIO will fit for GPUs _without_ a backplate.
A GTX 980 has a backplate that will interfere with the radiator.
Actually, the general trend is leaning towards adding a backplate nowadays.

So if you are getting a GPU with a backplate and want a 140mm AIO, you will either need to remove the GPU backplate or drill a new set of holes for the radiator.


----------



## MEC-777

I'm thinking of doing some case mods that will involve cutting/drilling into the case cover. My main concern is if I end up botching the job, is it possible to purchase a replacement cover from Fractal?

Haven't had a chance to look into this yet, but was just curious if anyone happens to know?

I'm pretty handy with custom fab work (mostly on cars), but there's always a risk of making a mistake and I don't want to ruin the nice aesthetics of the node...









*Edit* - Just checked Fractal's website where they list replacement parts for their cases and they have everything but the cover and main frame. So looks like I'll just have to be extra careful!


----------



## TonyL

Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> I'm thinking of doing some case mods that will involve cutting/drilling into the case cover. My main concern is if I end up botching the job, is it possible to purchase a replacement cover from Fractal?
> 
> Haven't had a chance to look into this yet, but was just curious if anyone happens to know?
> 
> I'm pretty handy with custom fab work (mostly on cars), but there's always a risk of making a mistake and I don't want to ruin the nice aesthetics of the node...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit* - Just checked Fractal's website where they list replacement parts for their cases and they have everything but the cover and main frame. So looks like I'll just have to be extra careful!





What kind of mods are you planning to do?
Or perhaps that is classified information.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> What kind of mods are you planning to do?
> Or perhaps that is classified information.


Well I was going to try and improve exhausting the hot air from the GPU (if I decide not to water cooler the GPU again witht he G10 and H55 - might have other plans for the H55) by adding two 80mm fans on the top on either side of the storage rack cross-bar on the GPU side. The fans would be mounted to the chassis frame (not the top cover), but would require either drilling holes or making slots in the top cover to exhaust the air. Not sure I want to cut into it though...

But now I just saw this new chassis (Evolve Mini). As soon as they're available I think I'm going to make the switch. Not that I don't like the Node (I love it), but this one has everything I've been looking for in a miniITX chassis.


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Well I was going to try and improve exhausting the hot air from the GPU (if I decide not to water cooler the GPU again witht he G10 and H55 - might have other plans for the H55) by adding two 80mm fans on the top on either side of the storage rack cross-bar on the GPU side. The fans would be mounted to the chassis frame (not the top cover), but would require either drilling holes or making slots in the top cover to exhaust the air. Not sure I want to cut into it though...


How are you going to cool the CPU? If you put those exhausts on top, they won't just suck out the hot air coming off the GPU - they'd also suck out the air coming from the front intake fans since they'll be in their path.

You could use the rear fan mount as an intake though, just put a filter on it - this way air coming in through the CPU cooler is as fresh as what the GPU fans suck in. Then maybe instead of mounting new fans on top, use the front intake fans as exhaust.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> How are you going to cool the CPU? If you put those exhausts on top, they won't just suck out the hot air coming off the GPU - they'd also suck out the air coming from the front intake fans since they'll be in their path.
> 
> You could use the rear fan mount as an intake though, just put a filter on it - this way air coming in through the CPU cooler is as fresh as what the GPU fans suck in. Then maybe instead of mounting new fans on top, use the front intake fans as exhaust.


Yeah, I'm not sure what I want to do at this point. By adding two 80mm exhaust fans, that would create negative pressure inside the case which I don't want. Unless I have the H60 for the CPU pull air in, like you suggested and keep the front fans as intake as well. That would keep positive pressure in the case and have all hot air being exhausted out the top.

Where can I get a dust filter for the back? It would have to be easily removable for cleaning.

I think I'm just going to leave it for now and wait for the Evolve mini to hit the market. Might add one 80mm exhaust at the top instead of two. Will help keep case temps down a bit and shouldn't starve the H60 of fresh air in the process.


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Where can I get a dust filter for the back? It would have to be easily removable for cleaning.


I've seen a few on FrozenCPU. Forgot which brand but some of them are more flexible and are mounted with screws. That won't be as easy to remove as magnetic screws, which will leave gaps when mounted on such a location. Also you tend to get more dust in places behind a case, so really, expect a lot of dust. That said you could use a good pull fan and mount the rad right next to the chassis, and a short screw means you can get it off and then just take it out (maybe while running, but be careful) and then blow canned air into the rad to clean it up.

The thing is I had the same idea a few pages back, planned to use a custom loop with a 2x92mm rad out front and then a thick 120mm rad in the rear, both pulling air into the chassis, then an exhaust fan on top. It looked real tricky though given the crossbar for the HDD mounts (which, even if I don't use the HDD mounts, will still be there and looks like an integral part of the frame). Eventually decided that if I do go with the Node304, it would be best to just use an NH-U14S or a Megahalems.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> I've seen a few on FrozenCPU. Forgot which brand but some of them are more flexible and are mounted with screws. That won't be as easy to remove as magnetic screws, which will leave gaps when mounted on such a location. Also you tend to get more dust in places behind a case, so really, expect a lot of dust. That said you could use a good pull fan and mount the rad right next to the chassis, and a short screw means you can get it off and then just take it out (maybe while running, but be careful) and then blow canned air into the rad to clean it up.
> 
> The thing is I had the same idea a few pages back, planned to use a custom loop with a 2x92mm rad out front and then a thick 120mm rad in the rear, both pulling air into the chassis, then an exhaust fan on top. It looked real tricky though given the crossbar for the HDD mounts (which, even if I don't use the HDD mounts, will still be there and looks like an integral part of the frame). Eventually decided that if I do go with the Node304, it would be best to just use an NH-U14S or a Megahalems.


Yeah, I'm not too keen on pulling air in from the back and I'm a big advocate of uni-directional case air flow (all air flowing in one continuous direction - in front, out the back). It's just a matter of how to deal with the build-up of hot air put off by the GPU under load. I think one 80mm exhaust fan on the top just behind the crossbar would work pretty good for this. Don't forget, the GPU is also pulling fresh cool air from the side vent and this 80mm top exhaust would simply be redirecting that air (after it's been heated) out the top and the two 92mm intakes at the front should still be able to adequately feed the H60 rad at the back.









The PSU I keep face-down, pulling it's own air through the filter on the bottom (love that feature).

One thing I will say about dust build up - ever since I set up my new desk and now have the node sitting up off the floor on top of the desk, the dust build up has been minimal to non-existent. I used to have to clean all the filters every two weeks when it sat on the floor (we have 4 small dogs). It's now been 3 weeks and there's still nothing on the filters! What a huge difference!







Would still prefer to have filters than not though.


----------



## Vivan

So I loved my 304 so much, I'm making a new build! I hope for this one to have 6 HDDs in it though so it's going to be a bit different to my previous one.

It's also going to be an HTPC so I want it as quiet as possible. That said, what is a good quiet CPU cooler, and what are some good quiet case fans I can replace the stock ones with?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vivan*
> 
> So I loved my 304 so much, I'm making a new build! I hope for this one to have 6 HDDs in it though so it's going to be a bit different to my previous one.
> 
> It's also going to be an HTPC so I want it as quiet as possible. That said, what is a good quiet CPU cooler, and what are some good quiet case fans I can replace the stock ones with?


It really depends how much you want to spend on your cooling.

On front there could be noctuas (redux for lower price) or be quiet! fans for example. Either 3pin on fan Controller or 4pin with 4pin y-splitter.

For the back there are lots of options. Again noctuas and be quiet! But I would recommend Thermalright TY-147. It's pwm, quiet and sure has enough air flow for htpc. And it costs ~9 euros. Only downside is that it's frame is 140mm x 152mm so it might not fit. It should, but I can't quarantee.

For cpu: once again noctuas, but some cheaper brands like Thermalright could offer enough performance for half the price. 120 or 92mm trueSpirit should do the trick. I can't imagine you have real oc there


----------



## Vivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> It really depends how much you want to spend on your cooling.
> 
> On front there could be noctuas (redux for lower price) or be quiet! fans for example. Either 3pin on fan Controller or 4pin with 4pin y-splitter.
> 
> For the back there are lots of options. Again noctuas and be quiet! But I would recommend Thermalright TY-147. It's pwm, quiet and sure has enough air flow for htpc. And it costs ~9 euros. Only downside is that it's frame is 140mm x 152mm so it might not fit. It should, but I can't quarantee.
> 
> For cpu: once again noctuas, but some cheaper brands like Thermalright could offer enough performance for half the price. 120 or 92mm trueSpirit should do the trick. I can't imagine you have real oc there


A concern I have is that most mini-ITX motherboards only have a single chassis fan connector, but the case has 3 fans, and I *really* don't want to be using the molex connector for the inbuilt fan control, because that means an extra cable from my PSU.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vivan*
> 
> A concern I have is that most mini-ITX motherboards only have a single chassis fan connector, but the case has 3 fans, and I *really* don't want to be using the molex connector for the inbuilt fan control, because that means an extra cable from my PSU.


How many molex-heads there is in your cable? If you have 4 molex heads, one for fan controller and 3 with y-split for hdds.

Other solution is using y-split in bow case fan header and cpu fan header. They are usually rated for 12W so it is usually safe bet. Case fans with y split in front and cpu cooler and rear fan in cpu header. No extra psu cables!


----------



## HandsomeChow

Guys, has anyone tried to fit a 550 watt FSP Aurum 80+ gold in the Node 304. I am planning to switch cases and get a better cooler since my Cooler Master 130 case doesnt allow tower air coolers.
The PSU is 160mm and modular. I know the Fractal Design website says it cannot fit but i am not quite sure as the modular connectors are bunched up to one side and my GTX 970 is a reference palit design and is quite short.


----------



## Jamnbam

This is my old vid card (282mm) with a 150mmx150mm PSU, which has the modular outputs right next to the 24pin/8pin cables. If the modular outputs were similarly spaced like your Aurum PSU, I might have been able to plug the cables in, but only because I would have had an additional 10mm of clearance between the card and the PSU.

My new vid card is only 198mm, but it still covers part of the PSU.

The only PSU install option you have is fan down, and the shortest Palit GTX 970 I found was 247mm. Which means your vid card will more than likely be right up against the PSU, and covering at least some of those modular outputs.

From Fractal's website:
(Graphics cards longer than 170 mm will conflict with PSUs longer than 160mm)

Fractal more than likely experimented with several different GPU/PSU configurations to come up with this warning. Save yourself a headache.


----------



## TonyL

@MEC-777


Spoiler: Multiple Original Posts



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Well I was going to try and improve exhausting the hot air from the GPU (if I decide not to water cooler the GPU again witht he G10 and H55 - might have other plans for the H55) by adding two 80mm fans on the top on either side of the storage rack cross-bar on the GPU side. The fans would be mounted to the chassis frame (not the top cover), but would require either drilling holes or making slots in the top cover to exhaust the air. Not sure I want to cut into it though...
> 
> But now I just saw this new chassis (Evolve Mini). As soon as they're available I think I'm going to make the switch. Not that I don't like the Node (I love it), but this one has everything I've been looking for in a miniITX chassis.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not sure what I want to do at this point. By adding two 80mm exhaust fans, that would create negative pressure inside the case which I don't want. Unless I have the H60 for the CPU pull air in, like you suggested and keep the front fans as intake as well. That would keep positive pressure in the case and have all hot air being exhausted out the top.
> 
> Where can I get a dust filter for the back? It would have to be easily removable for cleaning.
> 
> I think I'm just going to leave it for now and wait for the Evolve mini to hit the market. Might add one 80mm exhaust at the top instead of two. Will help keep case temps down a bit and shouldn't starve the H60 of fresh air in the process.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not too keen on pulling air in from the back and I'm a big advocate of uni-directional case air flow (all air flowing in one continuous direction - in front, out the back). It's just a matter of how to deal with the build-up of hot air put off by the GPU under load. I think one 80mm exhaust fan on the top just behind the crossbar would work pretty good for this. Don't forget, the GPU is also pulling fresh cool air from the side vent and this 80mm top exhaust would simply be redirecting that air (after it's been heated) out the top and the two 92mm intakes at the front should still be able to adequately feed the H60 rad at the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PSU I keep face-down, pulling it's own air through the filter on the bottom (love that feature).
> 
> One thing I will say about dust build up - ever since I set up my new desk and now have the node sitting up off the floor on top of the desk, the dust build up has been minimal to non-existent. I used to have to clean all the filters every two weeks when it sat on the floor (we have 4 small dogs). It's now been 3 weeks and there's still nothing on the filters! What a huge difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would still prefer to have filters than not though.





Somebody earlier was thinking about doing the case mod you have described. He too (@Toi ZA) did not want to ruin the finish of the case, so he opted to make custom panels. I think he plans to mount the fans on the frame as well, but he has not posted updates recently. Check out post #4784 to follow up on his comments.

@HandsomeChow
So you are interested in fitting a 160mm modular PSU into this case. Jamnbam is spot on about the PSU dimension restrictions. A 150mm modular PSU will probably fit without modifications, but a 160mm modular PSU will not fit without modifications.
For a 160mm modular PSU to fit, you will need to remove the PSU bracket and shorten a stub from the front panel. Once that is done it will fit, but I mounted the PSU with the fan up. You could see the results below.


----------



## Rikardo

*Add me*

Thought about getting a smaller case for my file server, because Antec P180 is quite large and Intel D510mo is quite small








Found this thread and then one thing lead to another...

I ended up buying a whole new computer









Asus Z87i-Pro
Intel i5-4670K
Kingston HyperX Genesis 16GB Kit
Noctua NH-U9B
couple of Noctua NF-B9s
and of course, the Node 304.



I would not have otherwise bought all of these, but I got such a good deal that would have been very foolish not to buy.
Although some of them are customer returns, and some refurbished bulk products.

Picture was taken on a christmas day when I was putting everything together.
Unfortunately the motherboard was defective. I left it running overnight, but it was turned off during the night and would only start for a second.
Got a new PSU out of warranty, but that didn't do any good.
Now I have to wait to get the motherboard back. Should propably come back next week, I hope...


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamnbam*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikardo*


You guys are added









Bummer about the broken parts, always sucks when that happens.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vivan*
> 
> A concern I have is that most mini-ITX motherboards only have a single chassis fan connector, but the case has 3 fans, and I *really* don't want to be using the molex connector for the inbuilt fan control, because that means an extra cable from my PSU.


You can probably buy a fan hub like this, and use that instead. Other problem now is where to route it, although I bet that would be easy enough.


----------



## Ribozyme

Hi guys and girls, I would like to pimp up my node a bit. I would like all fans to be pwm so I can ditch the fan controller for less cable clutter and have the system exactly as loud as I want. Also I have a non modular PSU.

So I would like some advice on good fans and a quiet modular PSU with short/flat cables.

I was thinking about 2 x noctua 92mm a-9 pwm for intake. Then I have a nh-d14 cooler. But the thing is, it's rather massive and taking up every inch above the motherboard. The rear exhaust fan is also squeezed between the heatsink and case, so I can't change exhaust fan without reseating heatsink







And I think them being so close together gives a lot of turbulence. And maybe it forces hot air from the GPU through the heatsink first too before exiting which brings more restriction and a warmer cpu?
So I was maybe thinking about a new heatsink that leaves more room between it and the back panel. The noctua U14S seems great for the job. It comes with a noctua nf-A15 pwm fan.
Then I would need an exhaust, I was thinking about another nf-A15 pwm fan. Or nf-S12A pwm seems like a good option too?

And for PSU any recommendations? I heard about cooler master V550 beeing pretty okay for this case but the cables seem quite long. But that will be the case with all ATX power supplies, or not?

P.S. I like noctua


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hi guys and girls, I would like to pimp up my node a bit. I would like all fans to be pwm so I can ditch the fan controller for less cable clutter and have the system exactly as loud as I want. Also I have a non modular PSU.
> 
> So I would like some advice on good fans and a quiet modular PSU with short/flat cables.
> 
> I was thinking about 2 x noctua 92mm a-9 pwm for intake. Then I have a nh-d14 cooler. But the thing is, it's rather massive and taking up every inch above the motherboard. The rear exhaust fan is also squeezed between the heatsink and case, so I can't change exhaust fan without reseating heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think them being so close together gives a lot of turbulence. And maybe it forces hot air from the GPU through the heatsink first too before exiting which brings more restriction and a warmer cpu?
> So I was maybe thinking about a new heatsink that leaves more room between it and the back panel. The noctua U14S seems great for the job. It comes with a noctua nf-A15 pwm fan.
> Then I would need an exhaust, I was thinking about another nf-A15 pwm fan. Or nf-S12A pwm seems like a good option too?
> 
> And for PSU any recommendations? I heard about cooler master V550 beeing pretty okay for this case but the cables seem quite long. But that will be the case with all ATX power supplies, or not?
> 
> P.S. I like noctua


Silverstone sell short cables kit for some of their PSUs.

I wouldn't get the noctua a9 since they are only 15mm thick and won't perform as well as standard 25mm thick fans.
I wouldn't recommend the nf a15 for exhaust. The frame is quite large and might not fit. They are expensive fans and made for high pressure environment, such as against a radiator.
If you like noctua, they make cheaper and more suitable pwm fans for case intake/exhaust.
The nh u14s is a good choice IMO.


----------



## syncronized77

Hey guys....

I'm new to the group! I've owned my Node304 for almost 2 years now and its sole purpose is a HTPC...and I absolutely love it!

With all of the requests for a quiet running HTPC and everyone recommending Noctua (I myself have a few in my rig)...how come no one is recommending watercooling for CPU?

Wouldn't this route free up more space in our boxes? For instance...I'm currently running 8GB RAM but I'd like to upgrade but I can't do a simple swap in because my honkin' huge NH-C12P SE14 is in the way LOL


----------



## bobsaget

AiO watercoolers are a good option as well, but some aircoolers can perform equally or better while remaining more silent.

I think it's better solution if one needs a lot of room for many HDDs and cable routing. Other than that you better go for a good aircooler imo.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vivan*
> 
> A concern I have is that most mini-ITX motherboards only have a single chassis fan connector, but the case has 3 fans, and I *really* don't want to be using the molex connector for the inbuilt fan control, because that means an extra cable from my PSU.


I run all 3 fans off a silverstone 3way pwm fan splitter with no issues.


----------



## TonyL

@Ribozyme


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hi guys and girls, I would like to pimp up my node a bit. I would like all fans to be pwm so I can ditch the fan controller for less cable clutter and have the system exactly as loud as I want. Also I have a non modular PSU.
> 
> So I would like some advice on good fans and a quiet modular PSU with short/flat cables.
> 
> I was thinking about 2 x noctua 92mm a-9 pwm for intake. Then I have a nh-d14 cooler. But the thing is, it's rather massive and taking up every inch above the motherboard. The rear exhaust fan is also squeezed between the heatsink and case, so I can't change exhaust fan without reseating heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think them being so close together gives a lot of turbulence. And maybe it forces hot air from the GPU through the heatsink first too before exiting which brings more restriction and a warmer cpu?
> So I was maybe thinking about a new heatsink that leaves more room between it and the back panel. The noctua U14S seems great for the job. It comes with a noctua nf-A15 pwm fan.
> Then I would need an exhaust, I was thinking about another nf-A15 pwm fan. Or nf-S12A pwm seems like a good option too?
> 
> And for PSU any recommendations? I heard about cooler master V550 beeing pretty okay for this case but the cables seem quite long. But that will be the case with all ATX power supplies, or not?
> 
> P.S. I like noctua





The CM V550 is a good choice, and an alternative is the Seasonic G550. If you want easy cable management, you could check out the Silverstone ST55F-G (full modularity and short), but I am not sure about the acoustics of the unit. I believe it comes with short cables.
When it comes to fans, Noctua has an excellent balance between acoustics and performance. Some alternatives are Be Quiet!, Noiseblockers, or Cougar fans.
What GPU do you have currently? Is it a blower design or open air? I will assume that it is open air. Nonetheless, I believe that your temperatures will be roughly the same, if not, maybe better with your current CPU cooler. Load temperatures should be better with the double tower cooler under load due to massive surface area. It is really up to you. Both NH-D14 and NH-U14S will yield similar performance and acoustics.
The Noctua NF-A15 will fit in the horizontal position with the rubber parts on the left and right.

@syncronized77


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syncronized77*
> 
> Hey guys....
> 
> I'm new to the group! I've owned my Node304 for almost 2 years now and its sole purpose is a HTPC...and I absolutely love it!
> 
> With all of the requests for a quiet running HTPC and everyone recommending Noctua (I myself have a few in my rig)...how come no one is recommending watercooling for CPU?
> 
> Wouldn't this route free up more space in our boxes? For instance...I'm currently running 8GB RAM but I'd like to upgrade but I can't do a simple swap in because my honkin' huge NH-C12P SE14 is in the way LOL





Welcome!
Watercooling. Hmmm. You have two flavors. Full blown hardcore custom watercooling or the no fuss AIO solution, and I am guessing you are talking about the latter option.
Custom watercooling is tough in small cases and the Node 304 does not have enough real-estate for multiple radiators. Just not worth the hassle, unless you just want to do it for kicks!








Most people go for AIO if doing a custom job is too daunting. For the Node 304 in particular, the short of it is that there is only one exhaust, and it is likely that the AIO is mounted there. So any heat produced will have to exhaust through it and that leads to slightly warmer CPU tempertures (maybe 4-8C). This is in particular with GPUs that have an open air design. If using an blower design, there is no issue.
As mentioned by bobsaget, 120mm AIOs work, but there are tower coolers that work just as well and have better acoustics. RAM could be swapped out with a single tower cooler installed.


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Custom watercooling is tough in small cases and the Node 304 does not have enough real-estate for multiple radiators. Just not worth the hassle, unless you just want to do it for kicks!


It's tough but very doable by the looks of this build, with one 120mm and one 2x92mm rad. A 2.5in platter drive apparently doesn't have any issues with vibrations taped behind the front fascia, but only one will fit since the reservoir will take up the space above the PSU. If anything, it'll be expensive, but that's true for any custom loop









http://pcpartpicker.com/b/YKpbt6


----------



## syncronized77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @syncronized77
> Welcome!
> Watercooling. Hmmm. You have two flavors. Full blown hardcore custom watercooling or the no fuss AIO solution, and I am guessing you are talking about the latter option.
> Custom watercooling is tough in small cases and the Node 304 does not have enough real-estate for multiple radiators. Just not worth the hassle, unless you just want to do it for kicks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people go for AIO if doing a custom job is too daunting. For the Node 304 in particular, the short of it is that there is only one exhaust, and it is likely that the AIO is mounted there. So any heat produced will have to exhaust through it and that leads to slightly warmer CPU tempertures (maybe 4-8C). This is in particular with GPUs that have an open air design. If using an blower design, there is no issue.
> As mentioned by bobsaget, 120mm AIOs work, but there are tower coolers that work just as well and have better acoustics. RAM could be swapped out with a single tower cooler installed.


Hmmmm...interesting, never thought about that. Would it make that much of a difference if one was running an APU setup like mine? I'm not really a gamer, just into the HTPC thing....so noise level is the most important to me, and I might be wrong but I was always under the impression that watercoolers were more quiet than fan coolers? Like the Zalman LQ-310?


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Ribozyme
> The CM V550 is a good choice, and an alternative is the Seasonic G550. If you want easy cable management, you could check out the Silverstone ST55F-G (full modularity and short), but I am not sure about the acoustics of the unit. I believe it comes with short cables.


I have the CM V650. It's practically near dead-silent, even under load.


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syncronized77*
> 
> Hmmmm...interesting, never thought about that. Would it make that much of a difference if one was running an APU setup like mine? I'm not really a gamer, just into the HTPC thing....so noise level is the most important to me, and I might be wrong but I was always under the impression that watercoolers were more quiet than fan coolers? Like the Zalman LQ-310?


It depends, but on an open test bench for example it's likely that many tower air coolers might be just as loud. However, given they tend to be inside the chassis, the noise is easier to contain, whereas a radiator is on the open parts of any chassis, where much of the fan noise can escape. In my current rig it's considerably more quiet when running a single pull fan (than a single push fan) for some reason, but there's still the noise from the air going hitting the exhaust grill.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> It depends, but on an open test bench for example it's likely that many tower air coolers might be just as loud. However, given they tend to be inside the chassis, the noise is easier to contain, whereas a radiator is on the open parts of any chassis, where much of the fan noise can escape. In my current rig it's considerably more quiet when running a single pull fan (than a single push fan) for some reason, but there's still the noise from the air going hitting the exhaust grill.


Yeah, when you have fans up close to obstructions or objects (like a fan grill or filter), you'll tend to get a sort of "buzz" sound created by the pulses of the fan blades. It's the same phenomenon you get when you place your hand very close to the blades of a running fan, you get that buzzing sound. Best way to reduce/eliminate this is to have the rad fastened directly to the exhaust grill and have the fan mounted on the other side of the rad as intake (pushing through the rad).


----------



## TonyL

PM323 and MEC-777 are spot on about the acoustics of a fan.
I personally think that AIOs are louder than tower coolers when trying to maintain the same performance level.
Lets say I would like to keep my CPU at a constant temperate with a constant load. At first, the AIO will seem better because the liquid inside the loop will take time to heat up, but once equilibrium is reached then the CPU will not be as cool. So AIOs can only work as fast as the radiator can eliminate the heat with its fins through surface area. I think radiators have less airflow due to the density of the fin arrangement, so a static pressure fan will have to be used to be able to push air through. Whereas a tower cooler will have a more streamlined design and less turbulence when air is passing though.
The short of it is, in order to get the same performance from an AIO, you will need to have a higher fan speed (increased noise) to push the air through, whereas a tower cooler has better airflow and possibly more cooling surface area (less fan speed needed; lower noise).
In either case though, both solutions will do the job well in your system.


----------



## llythrus

Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought for high fin density radiators (like the AIOs) high static pressure fans were needed, and for low fin density radiators are better off with higher cfm fans. I know you said high speed fans, but high speeds don't necessarily correlate to performance. A lower speed fan with higher static pressure will perform better than a high speed fan with high cfm but low static pressure.
Tower coolers will beat a similarly priced AIO in terms of performance, but the noise output will depend on the fan used. If you go for a full water cooling set up, the noise output will be much lower than that of a tower cooler since you can run fans at a lower rpm because of the specific heat density of water.


----------



## TonyL

Yes. You are correct.
I was just short-handing the wrap up, and I cut it too short of details.








I meant that you would have to run the static pressure fan at higher speeds for the AIO in order to achieve the same performance as a tower cooler, and thus losing acoustics for the AIO.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought for high fin density radiators (like the AIOs) high static pressure fans were needed, and for low fin density radiators are better off with higher cfm fans. I know you said high speed fans, but high speeds don't necessarily correlate to performance. A lower speed fan with higher static pressure will perform better than a high speed fan with high cfm but low static pressure.
> Tower coolers will beat a similarly priced AIO in terms of performance, but the noise output will depend on the fan used. If you go for a full water cooling set up, the noise output will be much lower than that of a tower cooler since you can run fans at a lower rpm because of the specific heat density of water.


Most AIO rads have a fairly thick/dense fin array and would perform better with higher static pressure fans (like corsair SP series). Most tower coolers have a more open/less-dense fin design and thus perform better with fans designed for higher CFM but lower static pressure (like corsair AF series).

AIOs and towers each have their trade-offs and both will perform very well and do so quietly, if setup properly.

Generally speaking; the larger the rad the more fans you can have and the slower you can run the fans and maintain effectiveness. However, a good quality tower cooler can cool nearly as well as a 120mm AIO and run quieter while doing so.

So you're right, but it all depends on what you want.


----------



## HPE1000

Was able to fit a kraken x41 in mine recently, although it required me to rip off one the screw down points off of my fan controller on the back. I always leave it on medium so that doesnt matter. It is also practically touching the graphics card so I lined the side of the rad with electrical tape. Very tight fit but it works great.


----------



## claes

Generally speaking, the pump noise from an AIO will be louder and have more chatter than high quality fans with a good heatsink. The real drawback of AIOs in terms of noise has been the pump design.

Also, a 140mm radiator will not cool as well as a good heatsink at similar fan speeds - they mostly rely on loud, high pressure fans to compete. Try reviewing the performance of the Kraken X41 vs NH-U14s and you'll see what I mean, especially as you start overlocking and need to speed up your (high quality, high pressure) fans (the X41 has an excellent fan, as noted by the spcr review above).

That said, you probably won't notice unless your room is very quiet, especially when you're sitting on your couch and your PC is on a shelf. Also, a custom loop should be able to cool more effectively and at similar noise levels/frequencies to a high-end heatsink, the only drawback being cost.


----------



## syncronized77

Interesting thoughts and suggestions about watercooling and aircooling CPUs....I never thought about it like that!!

As I stated earlier, I'm currently running an AMD 3870k with a Noctua NH-C12P SE14 CPU cooler with the stock 140mm fan but I wanted to use all of my HDD bays for 6 drives, so I had to change out the fan on the cooler to a Noctua NF-B9-1600 92mm on the same cooler. And while the case was open I was inspired to do a little cable management (after seeing all of your pics) and decided to upgrade to 16GB and install an PCI-E internal dual sata3 controller to utilize all 6 HDD slots...but then saw that my Noctua aircooler was in the way of everything







Thus the thought of going the route of a watercooler. I might need to rethink my upgrade


----------



## Winrahr

For those of you who are running acrylic panels on your Nodes how did you guys mount the acrylic panels to the case?

I need some panels for this beauty


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syncronized77*
> 
> Interesting thoughts and suggestions about watercooling and aircooling CPUs....I never thought about it like that!!
> 
> As I stated earlier, I'm currently running an AMD 3870k with a Noctua NH-C12P SE14 CPU cooler with the stock 140mm fan but I wanted to use all of my HDD bays for 6 drives, so I had to change out the fan on the cooler to a Noctua NF-B9-1600 92mm on the same cooler. And while the case was open I was inspired to do a little cable management (after seeing all of your pics) and decided to upgrade to 16GB and install an PCI-E internal dual sata3 controller to utilize all 6 HDD slots...but then saw that my Noctua aircooler was in the way of everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus the thought of going the route of a watercooler. I might need to rethink my upgrade


If the noctua cooler is in the way then by all means go with an AIO. The point that some of us were trying to make was that the AIO can be matched by cheaper tower coolers. The corsair h60 I have in my rig has very little pump noise (not noticeable 2 feet from rig, but even at 1 feet the room has to be quiet to hear it). The stock corsair fan was easily the loudest part of my rig so I replaced it with a gentle typhoon and now I can't tell if the computer is on if it weren't for the blue led.


----------



## SMRadda

Here's my 304 setup:

*Setup*
Silverstone ST55F-G 550w PSU
Silverstone short cable kit
Asus Impact VII
Intel Core i5 4690K
16gb G.Skill DDR3 2400
MSI GTX-970
2.5" SSD
3.5" HDD

*Test Fitting*


http://imgur.com/ypB5FSM




http://imgur.com/hv5BobU


*This old Zalman heat sink fan I had BARELY fit*


http://imgur.com/Nl2RIl0




http://imgur.com/h1Xdjvo

*Testing out wire routing*


http://imgur.com/oyY4UQ8


*I didn't like how the PSU would exhaust it's air into the case, so I made a duct out of the foam the video card came in & some push pins.*


http://imgur.com/6HY9jtm




http://imgur.com/EorMi7r




http://imgur.com/bJDboTj




http://imgur.com/HEkdgXZ


*Added foam to the intake on the video card to help it draw more air from outside the case*


http://imgur.com/IBiwzm7




http://imgur.com/JHIZkok


*Some pictures of the space inside and it running*


http://imgur.com/PdDGrJo




http://imgur.com/iyfytAU




http://imgur.com/Xy4YweV




http://imgur.com/aMOaIMJ




http://imgur.com/lRXSFgr




http://imgur.com/fFJgR7D




http://imgur.com/l6VY0q1


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Generally speaking, the pump noise from an AIO will be louder and have more chatter than high quality fans with a good heatsink. The real drawback of AIOs in terms of noise has been the pump design.


In my Antec 620 though I never really heard the noise of the pump, it was all the fan (well, the wind) whether push or pull. Right before I shut down the computer and still pretty much into a several thousand soldier battle in Total War I tested it by opening the case and disconnecting the fan, and I couldn't hear anything but the whoosh from the intake fans. Disconnected those too, and still no pump noise.

Or is the Asetek pump/block used in this actually a relatively silent one?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Generally speaking, the
> Also, a 140mm radiator will not cool as well as a good heatsink at similar fan speeds - they mostly rely on loud, high pressure fans to compete. Try reviewing the performance of the Kraken X41 vs NH-U14s and you'll see what I mean, especially as you start overlocking and need to speed up your (high quality, high pressure) fans (the X41 has an excellent fan, as noted by the spcr review above).


Personally the only thing AIOs have going for them is the usually easier fit, since tower coolers are huge and can have incompatibilities between the RAM and the fan, or the GPU, or even the case. If none of those are an issue I would recommend a tower cooler more.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Generally speaking, the pump noise from an AIO will be louder and have more chatter than high quality fans with a good heatsink. The real drawback of AIOs in terms of noise has been the pump design.
> 
> Also, a 140mm radiator will not cool as well as a good heatsink at similar fan speeds - they mostly rely on loud, high pressure fans to compete. Try reviewing the performance of the Kraken X41 vs NH-U14s and you'll see what I mean, especially as you start overlocking and need to speed up your (high quality, high pressure) fans (the X41 has an excellent fan, as noted by the spcr review above).
> 
> That said, you probably won't notice unless your room is very quiet, especially when you're sitting on your couch and your PC is on a shelf. Also, a custom loop should be able to cool more effectively and at similar noise levels/frequencies to a high-end heatsink, the only drawback being cost.


The pumps on both my H60 and H55 are pretty much silent. All I hear is a gentle "woosh" from the fans at 7v and a tiny bit of buzz from the fan that's against the exhaust grill.

I've heard several people say the pumps can be loud but I've never experienced this myself.

The thing about AIOs is even if they require a higher fan speed or make a little more noise to cool the same as a quality tower cooler, towers aren't always the most practical solution. It all depends on the specific setup and the preferences of the builder. I'm not crazy about the look of tower coolers, I prefer a cleaner look and I like having more space to work on the PC without having to remove the cooler and re-apply the paste every time. I also like that AIOs relocate where the heat exchange is taking place and exhaust all heat directly outside the case, which helps keep interior case temps down. I prefer my system be as quiet as possible, but I can deal with a little bit of noise. Also, with the G10+H55 on the GPU, it's FAR quieter than it ever was during gaming. All fans run at constant 7v and never have to "ramp" beyond that to keep everything nice and cool.









So yeah, specific setup and user preference should determine which is best-suited.


----------



## squallSK

Hey guys, how you doing?

First of all, thank you for all your posts, helped me a lot to choose the optimum components for me. The case arrived yesterday:



The components arrived today too, so will do the build tonight:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus MAXIMUS VII IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: Kingston Savage 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (second will be bought later this month)
Storage: Samsung 850 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Case: Fractal Design Node 304 (White) Mini ITX Tower Case (obviously)
Power Supply: be quiet! 450W 80+ Gold Certified ATX Power Supply
Keyboard: Gigabyte GK-K8100 Wired Gaming Keyboard
Mouse: Logitech Performance Wireless Laser Mouse

I'd like to ask you guys a question, which fan brand you preffer? Noctua or Be Quiet! for the 2x92mm and 1x140mm case fans? I really aim for quietness..
Might end up with a GPU later, but I don't really play current games on PC (Civ IV FTW







).

Another question is on monitor - I'd fancy the LG 25" UHD 2560 x 1080 screen. Will the Intel HD 4600 on the i5 handle this screen with another Full HD Plasma? Anyone? I couldn't really find a definitive answer to this question anywhere









Again thank you for existing ! 

P.S. Us, the white case owners are quite the minority, what gives?


----------



## SMRadda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squallSK*
> 
> Hey guys, how you doing?
> 
> First of all, thank you for all your posts, helped me a lot to choose the optimum components for me. The case arrived yesterday:
> 
> The components arrived today too, so will do the build tonight:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: Asus MAXIMUS VII IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: Kingston Savage 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (second will be bought later this month)
> Storage: Samsung 850 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304 (White) Mini ITX Tower Case (obviously)
> Power Supply: be quiet! 450W 80+ Gold Certified ATX Power Supply
> Keyboard: Gigabyte GK-K8100 Wired Gaming Keyboard
> Mouse: Logitech Performance Wireless Laser Mouse
> 
> I'd like to ask you guys a question, which fan brand you preffer? Noctua or Be Quiet! for the 2x92mm and 1x140mm case fans? I really aim for quietness..
> Might end up with a GPU later, but I don't really play current games on PC (Civ IV FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Another question is on monitor - I'd fancy the LG 25" UHD 2560 x 1080 screen. Will the Intel HD 4600 on the i5 handle this screen with another Full HD Plasma? Anyone? I couldn't really find a definitive answer to this question anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again thank you for existing !
> 
> P.S. Us, the white case owners are quite the minority, what gives?


I'm really interested to see how installing your motherboard goes for you. I ran into major problems with mine. The audio card had cross threaded screws and the card itself seemed to extend too far back. The only way I going to be able to fit the board was to either not install the i/o shield or hack it up with some tin snips. I chose the latter and cut a slit to let the audio card fit.


----------



## psykix

I finally got around to tidying up my case..

Before :-





And after my little tidy up :-





I removed the 1Tb SATA 2 3.5" drive and installed a new Samsung M9T 2Tb 2.5" drive.

I was going to put the SSD behind the front panel but in the end decided to just put them on top of the V550 with velcro.

Finished and back on the shelf 



In my Windows 10 rebuild I managed to lose the Coretemp screenshot from before, but my idle temps have dropped about 10deg - in changing the cpu cooler, I also switched from using AS5 TIM which I have always used to the supplied Noctua TIM.

It's definitely a pain to build in this case, and shorter PSU cables would definitely have helped somewhat. The USB 3.0 cable to the front of the case is annoying me as it's very inflexible and hard to route in a tidy and hidden fashion.

Overall quite pleased though!


----------



## TonyL

@Winrahr


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winrahr*
> 
> For those of you who are running acrylic panels on your Nodes how did you guys mount the acrylic panels to the case?
> 
> I need some panels for this beauty





I am at a loss of words. You deserve an applaud.








You are making new grounds for this case and are showing its potential. There is some extremely clever craftiness going on in that case of yours. Phenomenal job!
Now, back to the issue at hand. Panels are a requirement for sure. That work needs to be seen!
Here is a quote from a post I dicussed earlier. I am not sure if anyone else has made acrylic panels for the Node 304.
"The side panels are mounted using two magnets at opposite corners per panel. The magnets were integrated into the panel and are flush. If you look carefully, you will spot a magnet in my pictures. Upon observing the case closely, you will see that there is a plastic lip at the bottom for the side panels to sit on.
Since individual side panels are easy to work with, I mounted a fan on the GPU side (easy to deal with power cable). The rubber mounts are also integrated into the panel to be flush."

@psykix
Looking good. I see that your remove the drive cage and the center beam.
Removing the center beam really opens up the case and makes it look spacious.








@SMRadda & @squallSK








Awesome motherboards!

@SMRadda
Could you go into a little more detail about your issue please? I have the Maximus Impact VI, and I too had problems with the I/O shield.
It took be about four separate times before I figured out my problem. When I tried to install the motherboard, the holes would never line up with the stand-offs. So I had to push super hard against the I/O to place to screws. The Q-code indicator would get stuck on the shield and would not fit properly. It turns out that I did not push the I/O shield into the frame of the Node back far enough.







Be rough with that I/O shield and just jam that thing into the case.
I am not sure if that was your issue, but that was what I experienced when installing the motherboard.

@squallSK
I personally use Noctua. The have a good balance between performance and acoustics. I am not sure about Be Quiet! fans, but I heard that they work well.
Your PSU will limit your future GPU choice, but your are in luck because the Maxwell series GPUs are more efficient and use less power now.

I think black is to go-to color for being slick and making a statement. It is easier to hide cables because the colors blend.
White is bold in its own way, but you have to take care to the details otherwise it will look messy. Cables stand out and finding a color scheme that works is slightly more tricky.

@syncronized77


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syncronized77*
> 
> Interesting thoughts and suggestions about watercooling and aircooling CPUs....I never thought about it like that!!
> 
> As I stated earlier, I'm currently running an AMD 3870k with a Noctua NH-C12P SE14 CPU cooler with the stock 140mm fan but I wanted to use all of my HDD bays for 6 drives, so I had to change out the fan on the cooler to a Noctua NF-B9-1600 92mm on the same cooler. And while the case was open I was inspired to do a little cable management (after seeing all of your pics) and decided to upgrade to 16GB and install an PCI-E internal dual sata3 controller to utilize all 6 HDD slots...but then saw that my Noctua aircooler was in the way of everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus the thought of going the route of a watercooler. I might need to rethink my upgrade





As others have stated, if using an AIO makes managing your drives more easily, then by all means so for it. The cooling will be adequate and will probably be not too loud.
I personally use a Corsair H75 and I can not hear the pump. I sit about two feet from my system.

@MEC-777


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*
> 
> The pumps on both my H60 and H55 are pretty much silent. All I hear is a gentle "woosh" from the fans at 7v and a tiny bit of buzz from the fan that's against the exhaust grill.
> 
> I've heard several people say the pumps can be loud but I've never experienced this myself.
> 
> The thing about AIOs is even if they require a higher fan speed or make a little more noise to cool the same as a quality tower cooler, towers aren't always the most practical solution. It all depends on the specific setup and the preferences of the builder. I'm not crazy about the look of tower coolers, I prefer a cleaner look and I like having more space to work on the PC without having to remove the cooler and re-apply the paste every time. I also like that AIOs relocate where the heat exchange is taking place and exhaust all heat directly outside the case, which helps keep interior case temps down. I prefer my system be as quiet as possible, but I can deal with a little bit of noise. Also, with the G10+H55 on the GPU, it's FAR quieter than it ever was during gaming. All fans run at constant 7v and never have to "ramp" beyond that to keep everything nice and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, specific setup and user preference should determine which is best-suited.





I second this. GPU mod on my GTX 780 Classified really mellowed the acoustics and tamed the heat. My other components were much cooler and happier after the mod.


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Winrahr
> I am at a loss of words. You deserve an applaud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are making new grounds for this case and are showing its potential. There is some extremely clever craftiness going on in that case of yours. Phenomenal job!
> Now, back to the issue at hand. Panels are a requirement for sure. That work needs to be seen!
> Here is a quote from a post I dicussed earlier. I am not sure if anyone else has made acrylic panels for the Node 304.
> "The side panels are mounted using two magnets at opposite corners per panel. The magnets were integrated into the panel and are flush. If you look carefully, you will spot a magnet in my pictures. Upon observing the case closely, you will see that there is a plastic lip at the bottom for the side panels to sit on.
> Since individual side panels are easy to work with, I mounted a fan on the GPU side (easy to deal with power cable). The rubber mounts are also integrated into the panel to be flush."


Thanks for the kind words









For your side panels at 1/8" were they flush with the front panel or would 3/16" be a better thickness? Also what did you use to glue the magnets onto the panel? I see you didn't use magnets for the top panel. The side panels were enough to keep it in place?

Your side panels look great and I love how the magnets are flush


----------



## SMRadda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @SMRadda
> Could you go into a little more detail about your issue please? I have the Maximus Impact VI, and I too had problems with the I/O shield.
> It took be about four separate times before I figured out my problem. When I tried to install the motherboard, the holes would never line up with the stand-offs. So I had to push super hard against the I/O to place to screws. The Q-code indicator would get stuck on the shield and would not fit properly. It turns out that I did not push the I/O shield into the frame of the Node back far enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be rough with that I/O shield and just jam that thing into the case.
> I am not sure if that was your issue, but that was what I experienced when installing the motherboard.


I thought it was just one of the i/o's hanging on the shield as well. It was definitely the sound card hitting the shield. I cut a slot right next to the sound i/o and the board slid right in.


----------



## TonyL

@Winrahr
Thanks. Seamless integration is slick.
It is interesting how one can spend a lot of time on the little details that make the theme more complete, but yet many people will oversee that detail.

1/8" works perfectly for the side panels. They stick a hair out, but close enough to call it flush with the front panel.
In terms of magnet attachment, just that! Glue. A touch of epoxy did the trick for me.
No magnets on the top because it sits right on top. The side panels keep it in its place.


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Winrahr
> Thanks. Seamless integration is slick.
> It is interesting how one can spend a lot of time on the little details that make the theme more complete, but yet many people will oversee that detail.
> 
> 1/8" works perfectly for the side panels. They stick a hair out, but close enough to call it flush with the front panel.
> In terms of magnet attachment, just that! Glue. A touch of epoxy did the trick for me.
> No magnets on the top because it sits right on top. The side panels keep it in its place.


Wouldn't the top panel slide backwards? My friend will be laser cutting for me although he has never made a cut with a specific depth. I might end up experimenting with friction fit if it ends up cutting all the way through

Thanks so much for your help. It really is the details that makes a build special.


----------



## TonyL

Yes. The top panel will slide if you move the PC around.
Two magnets on either the front or back should do the trick. I did not add them because most of the time my system is stationary.

Laser cut to depth? Wouldn't it be easier to just use 1/8" stock sheet to cut the panels out? (That is what I did.)
I eyeballed the measurements, then cut it to length with a router. After each trim I would feel for how flush the pieces were, then worked from there.

If you are savvy with acrylic, you could bend a single sheet into a U-shape like the original top cover. Another option is to glue three panels together to get a U-shape. Going for the U-shape design will eliminate the need for magnets if you make the ends of the U a bit inverted to create a snug fit. Otherwise magnets on the bottom with suffice.


----------



## Winrahr

I've never worked with acrylic before so bending is out of the question. I'd cut with tools except I don't have any and believe it or not the most accessible tool for me is a laser cutter. A U shape is a possibility although I'm scared of my own cementing skills


----------



## TonyL

Doing three separate panels would be best then.
The top and GPU panel will be plain with holes for the magnets, and the PSU side will be interesting. Since you have a radiator on the PSU side, you could make up some design, and I bet you could get some really nice shapes using a laser cutter.


----------



## Winrahr

I might actually even use white acrylic panels then friction fit clear windows onto them because there are some things that should stay unseen


----------



## TonyL

Excellent strategy! That sounds like a nice combo. I am looking forward to an update!


----------



## squallSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMRadda*
> 
> I'm really interested to see how installing your motherboard goes for you. I ran into major problems with mine. The audio card had cross threaded screws and the card itself seemed to extend too far back. The only way I going to be able to fit the board was to either not install the i/o shield or hack it up with some tin snips. I chose the latter and cut a slit to let the audio card fit.


Well it was a challenge indeed .. not to mention the VRM module screws were in the way and there was nothing in the manual saying they had to be removed before mounting into the case. My I/O shield was almost always somehow bent, wavy .. in the end I just pressed hard and now there's just a slight problem around the central part .. the sound card screws holders were bent too, had to make them level with the board. Not nice to see that kind of things with the most expensive m-itx motherboard out there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @squallSK
> I personally use Noctua. The have a good balance between performance and acoustics. I am not sure about Be Quiet! fans, but I heard that they work well.
> Your PSU will limit your future GPU choice, but your are in luck because the Maxwell series GPUs are more efficient and use less power now.
> 
> I think black is to go-to color for being slick and making a statement. It is easier to hide cables because the colors blend.
> White is bold in its own way, but you have to take care to the details otherwise it will look messy. Cables stand out and finding a color scheme that works is slightly more tricky.


I might try the be quiet! ones .. will let you know what I think then








I second that the cables stand out, I just have white furniture around my TV, so it looks like it belongs









Anyway, some pictures of my build ..





The messy side









Overall the temperatures are great. Not having a GPU helped a lot.

Now just need to replace the case fans .. not that they are loud, but I can feel them


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMRadda*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/l6VY0q1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squallSK*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psykix*


You guys are all added


----------



## Advali

Hi guys, I just want to ask if the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 with a CS550M PSU will fit on the Node? Thanks


----------



## TonyL

Hello. Welcome!

The Node 304 can accommodate up to a 160mm PSU, and a 150mm modular PSU.
The PSU you specified is a 140mm modular PSU, and will work with any GPU. You will even have space to tuck the cables behind the GPU.


----------



## Advali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Hello. Welcome!
> 
> The Node 304 can accommodate up to a 160mm PSU, and a 150mm modular PSU.
> The PSU you specified is a 140mm modular PSU, and will work with any GPU. You will even have space to tuck the cables behind the GPU.


Thanks! But will the 970 fit even if its length is 312mm?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advali*
> 
> Thanks! But will the 970 fit even if its length is 312mm?


FD states 310mm is maxinum lenght. Do you strictly want G1?


----------



## Advali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> FD states 310mm is maxinum lenght. Do you strictly want G1?


Yes since its one of the 2 cards currently on stock near us. The other one is an MSI GTX 970 Gaming. I'd probably go with MSI if it has a backplate though.
I also heard that you can fit a Gigagbyte 970 on the node. I'm just not sure if its the G1 or normal windforce edition.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advali*
> 
> Yes since its one of the 2 cards currently on stock near us. The other one is an MSI GTX 970 Gaming. I'd probably go with MSI if it has a backplate though.
> I also heard that you can fit a Gigagbyte 970 on the node. I'm just not sure if its the G1 or normal windforce edition.


I have G1 on my R4. I can highly recommend it by performance but it I can't say it fits. If you are in no hurry, I could try G1 on node.


----------



## Advali

Thanks, I'm not in a hurry and It would be a great help to know if it'd actually fit on the node.


----------



## TonyL

Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advali*
> 
> Thanks! But will the 970 fit even if its length is 312mm?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advali*
> 
> Yes since its one of the 2 cards currently on stock near us. The other one is an MSI GTX 970 Gaming. I'd probably go with MSI if it has a backplate though.
> I also heard that you can fit a Gigagbyte 970 on the node. I'm just not sure if its the G1 or normal windforce edition.





Sorry about leaving you hanging. I was just wrapping it up for the day after that post.
Anyway. I overlooked the length of the GTX 970 G1 because I can recall that Gigabyte Windforce GPUs will fit (but that was assuming 700 series).








The Windforce 700 series were 292mm long. It looks like they slapped on a bigger heatsink and backplate for the 900 series update.
Although the manufacturer says 310mm max length, I bet you could fit it in there if you really wanted to.

If installed, the length of the GPU will be compatible, but that is not the hard part. The tricky part is getting it into the case.
If I were to do it myself, I would put the GPU in before I install the heatsink for the CPU. That way you could get in at an angle. If going from the side does not work, then I would remove the center beam from the top of the case and go from the top.
I know it will fit installed because I used my GTX 780 Classified as a reference (280mm). Getting it in is another story, but if you do pull it off that will be a first.

Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce and G1 are basically the same in length according to their website. The G1 features a backplate, minor shroud redesign, and a binned chip for factory overclock.


----------



## Advali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Sorry about leaving you hanging. I was just wrapping it up for the day after that post.
> Anyway. I overlooked the length of the GTX 970 G1 because I can recall that Gigabyte Windforce GPUs will fit (but that was assuming 700 series).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Windforce 700 series were 292mm long. It looks like they slapped on a bigger heatsink and backplate for the 900 series update.
> Although the manufacturer says 310mm max length, I bet you could fit it in there if you really wanted to.
> 
> If installed, the length of the GPU will be compatible, but that is not the hard part. The tricky part is getting it into the case.
> If I were to do it myself, I would put the GPU in before I install the heatsink for the CPU. That way you could get in at an angle. If going from the side does not work, then I would remove the center beam from the top of the case and go from the top.
> I know it will fit installed because I used my GTX 780 Classified as a reference (280mm). Getting it in is another story, but if you do pull it off that will be a first.
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce and G1 are basically the same in length according to their website. The G1 features a backplate, minor shroud redesign, and a binned chip for factory overclock.


OK thanks man, will try it once I get the card.


----------



## pe4nut666

Wondering if anyone has the gigabyte get 970itx card and what case temp you are getting? I have the node 304 with a ssd behind the front plate and 2 5tb reds and a 1 tb wd blue installed so I am using 2 of the hdd hangers and wondering if the card will cook my drives in the short term? I will eventually be putting the reds in a torrent/media server


----------



## HandsomeChow

Great News, got a new powersupply for my switch to the Node 304, it is the Silverstone 600Watt SFX PSU. I was hoping to ditch my Noctua L9i for some better overclocking on my CPU. I was wondering if the Be quiet Dark Rock 3 would fit into the Node 304. My motherboard is a Asus Z87I-Pro.


----------



## TonyL

@HandsomeChow
Nice! Cable management should be easier. I believe that cooler should fit. I have seen people put a Noctua DH-14 in the Node 304.

@pe4nut666
I do not think you will cook the drives because the front intake is constantly pulling in fresh air. The Node 304 has a front to back airflow design.
If you are really worried, you can use some monitoring software to check temperatures (like HWMonitor).


----------



## MEC-777

Did the unthinkable and cut up my Node today. Since I'm not running the stacked rads anymore (have other plans for the H55 in another rig) and just running the GPU on air, a lot of warm air gets trapped in the case and can only exhaust through the H60 CPU rad. Added an 80mm fan just above the GPU near the back to exhaust as much of the hot air as possible right out the top. Results were successful as the GPU now runs about 6 degrees cooler and the CPU runs about 10 degrees cooler.









Pics:


----------



## Advali

I've finally managed to finish my build with the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming inside. To my surprise, it wasn't that hard to install the card. I simply managed the cables beforehand then afterwards it only took me a couple of seconds to install it in place, no hand gymnastics needed. And the best part was there was even room to spare, the cards edge wasn't even touching the 24pin cable. I'm really glad I decided to go with the G1 instead of the MSI GTX 970 gaming. I really wanted to go with MSI but the backplate was the deal breaker for me. Thanks to all that helped especially TonyL.


----------



## TonyL

@Advali
Awesome build! It is good to hear that it was not hard to install the GPU. There was a bit more space to spare even with the card installed. I bet you could get the card in even with the CPU cooler installed.








I see that the short PSU allowed to you tuck excess cables behind the GPU, and that gives the build a cleaner look. I noticed that the backplate of the GPU is bowing a bit due to the modular cables. If it is not the camera angle, I could see the whole GPU being pushed out due to that same modular cable. It kind of looks like GPU sag, but I would not worry about it too much. I have seen worse in other systems.

Overall it looks solid. I noticed that you removed the thumbscrews for the drive cages. Nice touch.
I bet that system will get plenty of intake flow from the GPU fans.

@MEC-777
Interesting. That fan placement is best because it is right above the GPU die where most of the heat is produced. It looks like the mod was worth the effort.
More proof that AIOs do not fair as well in the Node 304 with open air GPUs.


----------



## Advali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Advali
> Awesome build! It is good to hear that it was not hard to install the GPU. There was a bit more space to spare even with the card installed. I bet you could get the card in even with the CPU cooler installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that the short PSU allowed to you tuck excess cables behind the GPU, and that gives the build a cleaner look. I noticed that the backplate of the GPU is bowing a bit due to the modular cables. If it is not the camera angle, I could see the whole GPU being pushed out due to that same modular cable. It kind of looks like GPU sag, but I would not worry about it too much. I have seen worse in other systems.
> 
> Overall it looks solid. I noticed that you removed the thumbscrews for the drive cages. Nice touch.
> I bet that system will get plenty of intake flow from the GPU fans.


OK thanks man, it's actually the perspective, I had to edit the perspective a little in Photoshop since the photo I took doesn't look nice. By the way, I installed the card from the side with the CPU cooler already installed. Choosing the gigabyte motherboard with its great layout really made the difference.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Advali
> @MEC-777
> Interesting. That fan placement is best because it is right above the GPU die where most of the heat is produced. It looks like the mod was worth the effort.
> More proof that AIOs do not fair as well in the Node 304 with open air GPUs.


Thanks, yeah I'm pretty happy with the performance.









And no, no they don't.


----------



## TotalMrAlien

So I recieved my Node finally and have the PSU in place and am on the fence of what mobo to buy. I know i want to run a Noctua nh-u14s CPU cooler. I have also been having trouble deciding which type of GTX 970 I want. I like the Asus Diirectcu Mini like here: http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX970DCMOC4GD5/ but I'm not sure how it would perform in the case as compared to a standard sized 970. Or how good it would look for that matter. Any thoughts or suggestions? Thanks!

Edit** Will I need low profile ram with that cpu cooler?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TotalMrAlien*
> 
> So I recieved my Node finally and have the PSU in place and am on the fence of what mobo to buy. I know i want to run a Noctua nh-u14s CPU cooler. I have also been having trouble deciding which type of GTX 970 I want. I like the Asus Diirectcu Mini like here: http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX970DCMOC4GD5/ but I'm not sure how it would perform in the case as compared to a standard sized 970. Or how good it would look for that matter. Any thoughts or suggestions? Thanks!
> 
> Edit** Will I need low profile ram with that cpu cooler?


Which cpu do you have or do you plan on buying? As for the noctua nh-u14s, you should look for a motherboard with the processor socket as far away from the pci-e slot as possible. I think the asus ones are good for that.

What PSU did you install? If you have a non modular one onder 160mm deep or a modular one around 140mm deep, you can use a full length graphics card which is always better than a short one in the noise department.
I personally would buy an asus 970 strix, looks awesome, comes with backplate, quiet fan curve(which you can tweak yourself anyway) and it can turn its fans off in idle or under low load. MSI also is a good choice as it has the same fans off in idle mode(but has some problems with this as the 2 fans are controlled differently? can someone confirm this?), very quiet too. No backplate though. Both should be around same price.

You should check noctua's site for ram compatibility.


----------



## TotalMrAlien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Which cpu do you have or do you plan on buying? As for the noctua nh-u14s, you should look for a motherboard with the processor socket as far away from the pci-e slot as possible. I think the asus ones are good for that.
> 
> What PSU did you install? If you have a non modular one onder 160mm deep or a modular one around 140mm deep, you can use a full length graphics card which is always better than a short one in the noise department.
> I personally would buy an asus 970 strix, looks awesome, comes with backplate, quiet fan curve(which you can tweak yourself anyway) and it can turn its fans off in idle or under low load. MSI also is a good choice as it has the same fans off in idle mode(but has some problems with this as the 2 fans are controlled differently? can someone confirm this?), very quiet too. No backplate though. Both should be around same price.
> 
> You should check noctua's site for ram compatibility.


I have an i5 4690k on the way.

Here is my PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151088

Would this be a suitable GPU? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487090
As many people on all 970 reviews seem to be complaining of coil whine. Also the EVGA claims better cooling with straight heat pipes and heat is a concern for me in this build.

Noctua's site says it's compatible with RAM 32mm or shorter. I can't seem to find ddr3 2400 ram in that size. In which case would a Noctua nh-u12s be a better option for me? I do plan on overclocking to 4.2ghz and probably 4.6-4.7 for turbo.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TotalMrAlien*
> 
> I have an i5 4690k on the way.
> 
> Here is my PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151088
> 
> Would this be a suitable GPU? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487090
> As many people on all 970 reviews seem to be complaining of coil whine. Also the EVGA claims better cooling with straight heat pipes and heat is a concern for me in this build.
> 
> And will do.


Hey I was looking at that PSU to replace my current one as it is fully modular so less cable clutter. However in order to fit a long GPU you will have to remove the PSU bracket(very easy only 4 screws I have heard) and move the PSU further to the opposite of where the GPU will sit. You can secure the PSU with some dubbelsided tape to the case floor.

Why would you go for the EVGA? It has worse cooling with more noise than either the asus or msi one. Also it has no idle fan off modus.
The EVGA cooler is relatively bad. I know this from comparing reviews. You should not worry about heat with a gtx 970, the node is very capable of handeling its heat output.

As for motherboard also go to noctua site and choose the noctua nh-u14s , they have a tab with compatibility with all motherboards, very cool and handy!


----------



## TotalMrAlien

I made up my mind. i am going to get an asrock z97e because regular ram is fully compatible with the cooler as of noctua's site. For a gpu i decided on this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125684 thank you for being so helpful!


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TotalMrAlien*
> 
> I made up my mind. i am going to get an asrock z97e because regular ram is fully compatible with the cooler as of noctua's site. For a gpu i decided on this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125684 thank you for being so helpful!


Did you check the compatibility for GPU's too for that motherboard on their site?

Again if you are looking for a quiet build, the gigabyte isn't the one either. But if there is a substantial price difference by all means go for it.

No problem, happy building/gaming with the node.


----------



## K4IKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TotalMrAlien*
> 
> I made up my mind. i am going to get an asrock z97e because regular ram is fully compatible with the cooler as of noctua's site. For a gpu i decided on this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125684 thank you for being so helpful!


I'm pretty sure you're going to run into problems with that GPU and power supply config.. Not enough space for the modular cables coming out of the power supply.


----------



## TonyL

@TotalMrAlien
It looks like you have three questions:
Which CPU cooler? Which motherboard? & Which GPU? ---> will work with your PSU choice.

I see that you have the the cooler and motherboard sorted out already. Off the bat Noctua NH-U12S will have better compatibility with more motherboards than its older brother the Noctua NH-U14S. In terms of performance, the NH-U14S is better by only 3-4C. As long as you have a Z87/97 you will be able to overclock to those speeds depending on your silicon lottery. Either of those coolers will handle that overclock.









Now for the GPU. A short GPU is good for extreme SFF, but you could run into throttling if the GPU gets too hot. The cooling ability of the GPU will be greatly reduced with a short card simply because there is less surface area. The Node 304 is capable of handling a full length GPU, so go for it. I noticed that you are interested in the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1. Another member just posted a picture of how the card looks in the case! Check out the picture gallery.









Great! You have chosen all the major components, but as mentioned by K4IKEN, and Ribozyme that GPU & PSU combo will not fit in the case. You have two routes: switch the PSU or to mod.
- With full length GPUs the Node will only accept up to 160mm PSU, or 150mm modular PSU. Highly regarded PSUs for this case are Seasonic G650/550, Cooler Master V650/550, or Silverstone ST65F-G/ST55F-G.
- For the modding route.
It looks like Ribozyme took my thunder!







He covered most of it, so I will glaze over it quickly. He did miss an important detail.
If you truly want the PSU you mentioned (160mm modular), then you will need to remove the PSU bracket and shorten a stub from the front panel. That way you will get the space you need to scoot the PSU back. Mounting could be done with double-sided taping having the fan facing up. Check out the picture below for results. I can confirm that it works.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @TotalMrAlien
> It looks like Ribozyme took my thunder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He covered most of it, so I will glaze over it quickly. He did miss an important detail.
> If you truly want the PSU you mentioned (160mm modular), then you will need to remove the PSU bracket and shorten a stub from the front panel. That way you will get the space you need to scoot the PSU back. Mounting could be done with double-sided taping having the fan facing up. Check out the picture below for results. I can confirm that it works.


Hey thanks for backing me up







Sorry I did not know of the stub that needs to be shortened? Can you explain a little bit as I am too interested in this mod.


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hey thanks for backing me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I did not know of the stub that needs to be shortened? Can you explain a little bit as I am too interested in this mod.


The picture below is from legitreviews, and it shows a good representation of the stub I am talking about (bottom left behind PSU bracket).


Spoiler: Picture






Even if you removed the PSU bracket, you will gain only about 2-3mm. If you want to take advantage of as much space as you can, that will need to be cut off so that it is flush with the case. The stub is from the front panel.

Once that is off, you are only limited to the PSU power plug that protrudes out.
Keep in mind that you have about 4-5mm of wiggle room between the PSU and motherboard.
Nonetheless, this mod will allow you to use 160mm modular PSU. Refer to my earlier post to see a picture of how much more clearance you could get.
Feel free to ask more questions. I will elaborate the best I can.


----------



## contay

Some rearrangements:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Run out of zipties but it works. Two 240GB SSDs are held with zipties and doublesided tape, 2,5" HDD is secured with screws.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @TotalMrAlien
> -snip-


Now I see, it is the insert that holds the front panel in place! So without it, it should be still pretty firmly attached by the other 3 right?
Thanks man! Now I am in doubt for a while now if I should repimp my node or wait it out and splurge for some new components to transfer my build to the ncase m1. But no quiet psu's for that case is what is stopping me, while with a bit of effort I could make the node even quieter than I have it now. Seriously I think the node is the best sub 20L case for buidling a real quiet machine. The support for massive cpu coolers and almost any graphics card and a great selection of PSU's (after this mod







really makes it great. And to think that my first choice was the bitfenix prodigy(it was crazy popular 2-3 years ago)







Then I discovered some true small cases. The other contender was the silverstone FT-03 mini. Didn't pick it because of noise concerns but it sure looks great. I wonder if you could flip the node on its nose/tail and make a getto FT-03 mini out of it









All in all I am glad I made the choice for this case 2 years ago, when it was my first time building. And now 2 years later I think I would have made the same choice if I could do it all over again. That is just a testimony to how little choice there is for good(being subjective, but my definition is pretty and support for some quiet hardware) small form factor cases.


----------



## TonyL

@Ribozyme
Glad that we are on the same page now. The thing that I called a _stub_ means an _insert_ to you. Perhaps I am not using the correct terminology.








I actually do not know if it will be firmly attached by the other three. I would expect it to be sturdy.
I personally did not cut the insert until it was flush to the case. If you look closely to my PSU, you will see that it has a chamfer, so I am able to leave just enough of the insert so that it will still engage into the case. Most PSUs are square edged, so the insert can not stick out too much. Since you have have about 4-5mm between the PSU and motherboard, you might be able to cut away just enough like I did, so that the insert still engages. The only thing is that the PSU will be right up against the motherboard.

Interesting journey on the SFF case hunt. I originally started looking at the SteamBox, and was amazed by how compact it was. A little bit down the road, I decided that if I was going to use high-end hardware, I wanted to keep it cool for longevity purposes.







I was planning with the Silverstone FT-03 mini, but later learned about cooling issues. I really wanted an NCase M1, but it was out of reach for me at the time. I heard about the Corsair 250D, but that was on pre-order at the time as well. Once I saw the Node 304, the idea of the case grew on me.

Yes! Add rubber feet to the front and just flip that case up! That will be a first. Then post that stuff on the FT-03 mini thread.









I have news for you. Quiet PSU for NCase M1? Check out the new kid on the block.
Silverstone SX500-LG




 the changes well.

@contay
Just a side note. Did you know you can mount all three drives using screws and the following configuration?
Starting from the PSU side, you mount SSD|HDD----X|SSD
The only thing is that I had to twist the power cables in awkward directions.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEC-777*


Nice mod MEC!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advali*


You are on the list!


----------



## shcsha

*Add me*

I've had my node for almost 2 years, but didn't realise this thread existed until recently.

anyway, recently upgraded GPU. pics below.

CPU: i7 4770
MB: Asus z87i pro
PSU: silverstone strider plus 1000W st-1000
cooler: noctua NH-U12s
fans: noctua redux B9 x2, noctua NF-F12 (gpu radiator)
GPU: XFX r9295x2
storage: sandisk 128gb SSD (front), WD 4tb red NAS drives x3
ram: corsair vengeance 8gb x2
pp05-e short flat cable kit








cheers!


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shcsha*
> 
> *Add me*
> 
> I've had my node for almost 2 years, but didn't realise this thread existed until recently.
> 
> anyway, recently upgraded GPU. pics below.
> 
> CPU: i7 4770
> MB: Asus z87i pro
> PSU: silverstone strider plus 1000W st-1000
> cooler: noctua NH-U12s
> fans: noctua redux B9 x2, noctua NF-F12 (gpu radiator)
> GPU: XFX r9295x2
> storage: sandisk 128gb SSD (front), WD 4tb red NAS drives x3
> ram: corsair vengeance 8gb x2
> pp05-e short flat cable kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers!


sploosh


----------



## TotalMrAlien

Do you mean this power supply? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151137&cm_re=seasonic-_-17-151-137-_-Product

I want to go with a 650 indefinitely, due to the fact that i will be running a gtx970 and overclocking the cpu a decent amount. I dont know/think a 550 would give me enough headroom to be comfortable. And as far as sound from the GPU goes, it's still a few dB quieter than a reference 970 and has the best cooling performance short of water cooling for the card.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TotalMrAlien*
> 
> Do you mean this power supply? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151137&cm_re=seasonic-_-17-151-137-_-Product
> 
> I want to go with a 650 indefinitely, due to the fact that i will be running a gtx970 and overclocking the cpu a decent amount. I dont know/think a 550 would give me enough headroom to be comfortable. And as far as sound from the GPU goes, it's still a few dB quieter than a reference 970 and has the best cooling performance short of water cooling for the card.


That PSU is 150mm deep but non modular, so it will fit without modding but you'll have a fun job cleaning up the snake pit








550 watt will certainly suffice for a modern intel processor and a 970, they are king of efficiency you know. A gaming system full throttle will only draw 300watt maximum at the most gpu intensive titles(crysis3). http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1355
(One of the last graphs reads power consumption).
I did hear that overclocking the 970 to 1500mhz does increase the power consumption by a lot. So that might leave you at 400 watt maximum. I do not know however if anandtech reads power consumption at the wall or factors in PSU efficiency. Because if the system draws 300 watt and the PSU is 90% efficient around that load than there is a 30 watt loss in conversion so the PSU delivers 270 watt. That is just short of 50% load. Which is great. So if we add 100 watt from overclocking the GPU and maybe 50 from the cpu then we have lets say 420 watt which is about 75% load which is perfectly fine too.

Anyway it is your choice, do what you feel good about







I personally run a 3770k with an overclocked gtx 670 for 2 years and it handles it perfectly. My kill-a-wat sits between 230 watt and 270 watt depending on game. CPU is not overclocked(yet) though.

I think the modularity is more important than the wattage. I love my power supply it is very quiet and does the job perfectly but I start to regret the non modularity, it really is a pain to tidy up your case.


----------



## TotalMrAlien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> That PSU is 150mm deep but non modular, so it will fit without modding but you'll have a fun job cleaning up the snake pit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 550 watt will certainly suffice for a modern intel processor and a 970, they are king of efficiency you know. A gaming system full throttle will only draw 300watt maximum at the most gpu intensive titles(crysis3). http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1355
> (One of the last graphs reads power consumption).
> I did hear that overclocking the 970 to 1500mhz does increase the power consumption by a lot. So that might leave you at 400 watt maximum. I do not know however if anandtech reads power consumption at the wall or factors in PSU efficiency. Because if the system draws 300 watt and the PSU is 90% efficient around that load than there is a 30 watt loss in conversion so the PSU delivers 270 watt. That is just short of 50% load. Which is great. So if we add 100 watt from overclocking the GPU and maybe 50 from the cpu then we have lets say 420 watt which is about 75% load which is perfectly fine too.
> 
> Anyway it is your choice, do what you feel good about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally run a 3770k with an overclocked gtx 670 for 2 years and it handles it perfectly. My kill-a-wat sits between 230 watt and 270 watt depending on game. CPU is not overclocked(yet) though.
> 
> I think the modularity is more important than the wattage. I love my power supply it is very quiet and does the job perfectly but I start to regret the non modularity, it really is a pain to tidy up your case.


with that being said, then could you post a couple links modular 550-600W PSUs for me to check out that I can fit w/o modding?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TotalMrAlien*
> 
> with that being said, then could you post a couple links modular 550-600W PSUs for me to check out that I can fit w/o modding?


I think you have the silverstone strider series 550 or 650 watt which are fully modular but I don't know about their fan sound. Then there is the coolermaster V550/650 which are semi-modular.
Someone add to this if they can think of more.


----------



## HandsomeChow

The Corsair CS or CX series are very good. I think super flower might have some units aswell. FSP might also be a suitable OEM to buy from.
Here: http://www.jonnyguru.com/
A list of powersupply reviews to look at.


----------



## MEC-777

Just something to note about the Corsair CX/CS series PSUs - they use a cheaper sleeve bearing design on their fans which could result in noisier fan operation down the road and or shorter life span. Most other brands around this wattage/price point use a hydrodynamic fan bearing which is quieter and will last longer.

It's one of the reasons I went with the CM V650 over the CS650. The CM VX5X series (aka VS or VSM), not to be confused with the existing VXXX series PSUs I would recommend. It runs near totally silent - even under load and is a very good quality unit built with higher-end caps. No cheap stuff inside.

Check out reviews on Johnny Guru and or Techpower up for detailed PSU analysis. They perform a number of tests and tear the whole unit down and show you what's inside - no surprises.









One more thing to note about the CM V550/650/750 is their efficiency flirts with platinum range values.


----------



## contay

@tonyl it was not possible: hdd is 2.5" so it uses ssd mounting holes.


----------



## TonyL

@contay
Got it! Sorry, I missed that detail about the 2.5" drive.
I'm sure it was well thought though already. Continue as if I never asked.









@shcsha
Cool build.








It looks like you have upgraded multiple things on the way. I do not recall the Noctua heatsink, and fans being available way back.

@TotalMrAlien
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TotalMrAlien*
> 
> with that being said, then could you post a couple links modular 550-600W PSUs for me to check out that I can fit w/o modding?


Did you miss my post? Post #4929.
I mentioned three PSUs that meet your requirement.
Other members are always welcome to post alternatives as well.

Quick side note. The Seasonic S12G will work if you can handle the cables as mentioned already. That PSU is 140mm, so you will be able to tuck excess cables between the PSU and GPU.


----------



## headcase9

Hey guys, I'm putting together a budget build centered around this case and I wanted to know if my PSU and video card would fit in it together without modding. I am considering the Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 1GB and the Corsair CX430M. It's a pretty small card but I haven't seen the case firsthand yet so I don't really know how it all will fit together with a regular sized PSU.


----------



## TonyL

Your intended combination will work.








Semi-modular 140mm PSU with a short GPU will make cable management easier.

On side note. If you do not mind spending a little bit more, check out the Nvidia GTX 960 for more kick. If I can recall correctly, that card should be released by tomorrow. Hang in there!


----------



## contay

@TonyL Asked? A question? I didn't hear any...







Anyway.

Good thing GTX 960 is mentioned. It would do well on Node if 970 isn't option or if 960 is enough. Also, black node with MSI 960 100 Million Edition would be great start for SFF Nvidia fan box <(*_*)>


----------



## headcase9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Your intended combination will work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semi-modular 140mm PSU with a short GPU will make cable management easier.
> 
> On side note. If you do not mind spending a little bit more, check out the Nvidia GTX 960 for more kick. If I can recall correctly, that card should be released by tomorrow. Hang in there!


Thanks Tony. Budget considerations weigh fairly heavily for me right now. Are there semi-modular PSUs that size for a similar price (and decent quality!)?

And the 960 looks great, still fairly affordable, but I'm trying to pull a build out of thin air (financially speaking) as it is, so upgrades will have to wait. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## AMDATI

I did a node 304 build a couple of weeks ago. I love this case, got it on sale for $50 from newegg.

Haven't added any aftermarket cooling in it yet, but it runs cool enough on its own without an overclock.

Has a 4790k and GTX 970 in it with 8GB RAM, 128GB Samsung SSD, and a 160GB WDC HD.





These pics are from directly after the build. Since then, I've run the rest of the cables through the central drivebay. It's kind of funny how even a mini itx case can have soo much free space in it.

I think after I get a good CPU cooler, I'll probably route everything behind the GPU instead. The cables only really block a very small section of one fan, and the hard drives basically run at ambient anyways.

Still not sure which aftermarket cooler I'll ultimately choose for it. I reckon I could fit pretty much anything in there. Noctua NH-U14S is looking like my main choice though.










Here's some system temps. No full load put on it, just some light gaming.

With fan on about 60%, GPU runs a max of 64c full load no matter what. CPU get's around 75-80c on stock cooler with real world max load on stock clock, even after several hours of running at max load. CPUTIN is stuck, so it's a meaningless number. I'd say the hard drives minimum temps are basically an indicator of ambient temps.


----------



## TonyL

@AMDATI
The Noctua NH-U14S will be an excellent candidate!
If you really wanted to, double tower coolers like the NH-D14 will fit as well.

@headcase9
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcase9*
> 
> [snip] Are there semi-modular PSUs that size for a similar price (and decent quality!)?
> [snip]


Not that I know of, sorry.

@contay
Wow. I did not even know such an edition existed from MSI. That must be some new marketing stunt.
To further develop that concept, you could add a window, cut out the logo on top and pop in some green LEDs. Mount some around the perimeter of the bottom as well.
I do not know of mini-itx motherboards with green accents or green RAM, those will probably need custom paint.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @AMDATI
> The Noctua NH-U14S will be an excellent candidate!
> If you really wanted to, double tower coolers like the NH-D14 will fit as well.
> .


my problem with the double tower coolers is they don't face toward the rear exhaust, pushing hot air into the side of your case. This causes hot air to stick around longer and doesn't allow for a straight in/out flow. I like the idea of the two front fans blowing down toward the U14, then the U14 blowing straight to the rear exhaust. Just one quick continuous stream of air directly in and out of the case.

But I've actually been looking at another lesser known heatsink called the EVGA 100-FS-C901-KR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835288003

It's a 470g cooler, vs the Noctura's 770g size. Unlike most people, I don't mind the push pin cpu coolers and find them much more convenient since they don't require a backplate change. It could stand to be $10 or more cheaper, but it's basically comparable with a 212 evo, just a notch below. and it's about $30 cheaper than the Noctua, which is almost half the price.

I'm not looking to push my system to its limits at super cool temps. I just want to be able to keep it at about 75c max on a normal summer day with a decent overclock.

The D14 is tempting though since it is much more mass for only $10 more than the U14.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @contay
> Wow. I did not even know such an edition existed from MSI. That must be some new marketing stunt.
> To further develop that concept, you could add a window, cut out the logo on top and pop in some green LEDs. Mount some around the perimeter of the bottom as well.
> I do not know of mini-itx motherboards with green accents or green RAM, those will probably need custom paint.


Also my node is white







But I was disappointed for 960 so not going to happen :/


----------



## curnching

If anyone is interested in whether long GPU will fit with Seasonic X series or not

I have GTX 970 Gaming 4 and Seasonic X-560 and both are good. But to fit them together PSU bracket should be removed. Mostly because PCI-E 8/6 sockets are located on the left side of the PSU and modular cables pushing GPU from the back.

So it _should_ fit if your GPU requires only one PCI-E power supply cable or you have some custom flexible modular cables.


----------



## TonyL

@curnching
After you removed the PSU bracket, how much space did you gain roughly. I am curious because even if you did remove that bracket, you would run into the front panel stub/insert. Soyou could move it back by only so much.
Are the modular cables pushing the GPU out?
Refer to post #4863 to see how much clearance I got with a 160mm modular PSU after removing the front panel stub. The GPU is straight like an arrow, and the cables were flexed to move around the GPU no-fly zone.

@contay
Haha. I was not expecting you to execute the project. I was just throwing out ideas that aligned with the intended theme.
You are correct. The GTX 960 was not as much of a kick after all despite the overclocking hype. Just more power efficiency apparently, but then again that was the story for the Nvidia 900 series.

@AMDATI
Here is an example of somebody using a NH-D14 with the optimal airflow layout. Refer to post #1277 please.
I am not familiar with EVGA's coolers, you should look up reviews to compare that with the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @curnching
> @contay
> Haha. I was not expecting you to execute the project. I was just throwing out ideas that aligned with the intended theme.
> You are correct. The GTX 960 was not as much of a kick after all despite the overclocking hype. Just more power efficiency apparently, but then again that was the story for the Nvidia 900 series.


True about 900-series. Still, 970 packs hell of a bang for buck. I've been very happy on my R4 with Gigabytes G1 970.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @AMDATI
> Here is an example of somebody using a NH-D14 with the optimal airflow layout. Refer to post #1277 please.
> I am not familiar with EVGA's coolers, you should look up reviews to compare that with the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO.


yeah but see how he had to remove one of the forward intake fans in order to make it fit. he basically made the exhaust fan replace it, but that's wasteful and a bit inefficient. It's like buying an 8 cylinder and running on 6 or 7 cylinders. now the thing is not so much push+pull, it's more like pull+pull. It's like, why lose $10-20 worth of cooling potential through inefficiency, when you can just spend less.

like I said, I'm not looking for super cool temps at high overclocks, I'm looking at safe temps on a summers day at decent overclocks. I can't really justify spending $70-80 on just a CPU cooler. especially if I'm not even going to be able to use every fan. Those fans alone are probably at least $10 of the total price each.

This one actually seems like a better buy

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856002









It's only 200 grams less weight than the noctua. With the way that guy had his D14 setup, this is basically what he might as well have been running for all the efficiency he lost. And it's almost $30 cheaper than the Noctua.

The size in MM is

167.894
139.954
134.874

Which makes it about 7mm taller than the Noctua D14, but slightly smaller in every other dimension.

I know Noctua makes good quality coolers.....but I'm starting to feel like they're taking advantage of the brand name a bit to over charge on things.


----------



## contay

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> yeah but see how he had to remove one of the forward intake fans in order to make it fit. he basically made the exhaust fan replace it, but that's wasteful and a bit inefficient. It's like buying an 8 cylinder and running on 6 or 7 cylinders. now the thing is not so much push+pull, it's more like pull+pull. It's like, why lose $10-20 worth of cooling potential through inefficiency, when you can just spend less.
> 
> like I said, I'm not looking for super cool temps at high overclocks, I'm looking at safe temps on a summers day at decent overclocks. I can't really justify spending $70-80 on just a CPU cooler. especially if I'm not even going to be able to use every fan. Those fans alone are probably at least $10 of the total price each.
> 
> This one actually seems like a better buy
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only 200 grams less weight than the noctua. With the way that guy had his D14 setup, this is basically what he might as well have been running for all the efficiency he lost. And it's almost $30 cheaper than the Noctua.
> 
> The size is MM is
> 
> 167.894
> 139.954
> 134.874
> 
> Which makes it about 7mm taller than the Noctua D14, but slightly smaller in every other dimension.
> 
> I know Noctua makes good quality coolers.....but I'm starting to feel like they're taking advantage of the brand name a bit to over charge on things.






Thermalright Macho is very similiar to that Deepcool you mentioned. You could check that out too, as it is cheap (compared to noctua and phanteks) and efficient. I have one on my R4 and I've been very pleased.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> 
> Thermalright Macho is very similiar to that Deepcool you mentioned. You could check that out too, as it is cheap (compared to noctua and phanteks) and efficient. I have one on my R4 and I've been very pleased.


can't find it on newegg. the deepcool is $54 right now. the macho does look comparable, but it is over 300g less in weight, which is quite substantial.

It seems kind of fitting to run devils canyon with a cooler named lucifer v2









Funny enough, in the reviews, someone claimed this thing actually outperformed the Noctua D14 by 3c on a 4790k.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> can't find it on newegg. the deepcool is $54 right now. the macho does look comparable, but it is over 300g less in weight, which is quite substantial.
> 
> It seems kind of fitting to run devils canyon with a cooler named lucifer v2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny enough, in the reviews, someone claimed this thing actually outperformed the Noctua D14 by 3c on a 4790k.


Here is link for amazon. I have slightly overclocked 4790K and I can confirm this does it job for 60% price of noctua. And it keeps silent. Also, on low cpu usage it performs with way better noise/temp ratio than dual towers.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Here is link for amazon. I have slightly overclocked 4790K and I can confirm this does it job for 60% price of noctua. And it keeps silent. Also, on low cpu usage it performs with way better noise/temp ratio than dual towers.


nah that's no good for me. it's $52 before taxes (so costs more), and it's 30% smaller in mass than the Lucifer V2.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> nah that's no good for me. it's $52 before taxes (so costs more), and it's 30% smaller in mass than the Lucifer V2.


Mass difference most likely comes from different fin number and thickness. But I do agree V2 seems to have better cooling performance merely because of it's size. But I'd replace the fan. It is ugly as... Well, you know that man in your neighbourhood who walks head in a paperbag.


----------



## curnching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @curnching
> After you removed the PSU bracket, how much space did you gain roughly. I am curious because even if you did remove that bracket, you would run into the front panel stub/insert. Soyou could move it back by only so much.


Indeed very short distance was gained, but enough to prevent pushing GPU by the cable. Now it just _touching_


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Mass difference most likely comes from different fin number and thickness. But I do agree V2 seems to have better cooling performance merely because of it's size. But I'd replace the fan. It is ugly as... Well, you know that man in your neighbourhood who walks head in a paperbag.


if you ever want a cheaper and comparable version of that cooler, here's one for $34, which is $20 cheaper.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214023

and considering the node 304 is a closed case, the looks of the internals matter none at all.

rosewill also has a comparable one for $22

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200069


----------



## TonyL

Whoa there! Both of you guys are going at each other with all of this budget stuff.
I'm sitting here thinking that the Cooler Master 212 EVO was enough bang for the buck.









Thanks curnching. I always thought that in order to fit a 160mm modular PSU with a long GPU, removing just the PSU bracket was not enough. I will update my recommendations for future reference.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Whoa there! Both of you guys are going at each other with all of this budget stuff.
> I'm sitting here thinking that the Cooler Master 212 EVO was enough bang for the buck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks curnching. I always thought that in order to fit a 160mm modular PSU with a long GPU, removing just the PSU bracket was not enough. I will update my recommendations for future reference.


A lot of these more expensive parts are more for the name than anything. It's like buying a fancy scarf and turtleneck...to go camping alone, when a simple sweater will do.

There's nothing particularly special or different about them that make them better. a 700g hunk of metal vs another 700g hunk of metal is going to perform basically the same with the same type of fan. there's even cheap heatsinks with good mirror finish bases....and there's expensive heatsinks with crappy bases.

in a closed case like the node 304, internal aesthetics are basically useless. even in the GPU fan area for instance, you can't really see through the mesh filters. the case is aesthetically pleasing enough on its own, the internals can be all business.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> A lot of these more expensive parts are more for the name than anything. It's like buying a fancy scarf and turtleneck...to go camping alone, when a simple sweater will do.
> 
> There's nothing particularly special or different about them that make them better. a 700g hunk of metal vs another 700g hunk of metal is going to perform basically the same with the same type of fan. there's even cheap heatsinks with good mirror finish bases....and there's expensive heatsinks with crappy bases.
> 
> in a closed case like the node 304, internal aesthetics are basically useless. even in the GPU fan area for instance, you can't really see through the mesh filters. the case is aesthetically pleasing enough on its own, the internals can be all business.


You are right about aesthetics in node and it being closed case. I referred to looks in general, not only in Node. Lucifer would do well in node indeed, unless fan is too noisy but in windowed case I'd replace the fan.

And indeed, price jumps when product is branded with well known name or manufacturer. Even it is piece of...


----------



## vurghain

I recently built a somewhat budget build in a Node 304 with approximately 1000 € being the final cost. The PC would mainly be used for gaming as well as for casual tinkering. What I tried to keep in mind when choosing my components was that the build should be as quiet as possible, but still be powerful enough for gaming. In general I'm very pleased with how it turned out, but I'd really like for it to operate at even lower noise levels. I'm still using the stock case fans and both the CPU cooler and GPU cooler seem to be almost inaudible on idle and under moderate load. So basically all that's left to produce noise is the PSU, which I otherwise am rather pleased with due to its size.

So now I'm asking you guys, do you think that it's in fact my PSU that's making the most noise in my build and if so, which PSU would you recommend? I've come to understand that a PSU with a higher wattage and a "zero rpm mode" would be a good alternative for a completely fanless PSU, in terms of quietness. Also worth noting is that I personally don't think that changing the stock case fans to something even quieter would make much of a difference, as from what I've experimented I didn't find any change in noise levels when unplugging the fans.

See below for full specs and images of my build.

Motherboard: Asus Z97I-PLUS
Memory: 2x4 GB G.Skill Sniper 1866 MHz DDR3
CPU: i5 4670K
GPU: MSI GTX 760 TF
PSU: Corsair CX430M
CPU cooler: Noctua NH-U9B SE2
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB
HDD: WD Green 2 TB

Cable management:






Clearance between GPU and PSU:


----------



## contay

@vurghain this looks nice, I love White Nodes. But why is cpu cooler sideways? I bet it would work better in right position even with front fan only.


----------



## vurghain

@contay I'm not entirely sure why I decided to mount it that way, but probably because I wanted to have both of the fans attached or because there wouldn't have been any clearance for my memory kits. I'll be looking into that again and see how it'll fit with only one fan blowing to the rear fan's direction. Thanks for the observation!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shcsha*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vurghain*


You guys are added as well!


----------



## iviviv

I just ordered the following:

Case: Node 304 Mini-ITX, white
Motherboard: Asus Z97I-PLUS, mITX
CPU: Haswell i5-4690K
CPU cooler: Noctua NH-U14S
RAM: Corsair 2 x 4GB, DDR3 1600MHz, CL9, 1.35V
PWR: Silverstone 550W Strider Gold (modular)
Misc: Silverstone PP05-E short cable set

Yay!

I already have a Samsung EVO 840 SSD and a GTX 660.

I'll try to take some pics of the build.


----------



## TonyL

@iviviv
Welcome! It looks like a solid build.
I would like to know how is the compatibility with that CPU cooler and motherboard when you are finished.
I am mostly interested in the RAM clearance, but I do not think it should be as issue because the Noctua website states that that combo is all clear.









@vurghain
Welcome! Nice job on the build.
You are correct about the stock fans not being noticeable. People who swap them out usually find that the stock fans do not move enough air. Your CPU cooler decision is a bit odd, but I am guessing that is because you have budget constraints.
It looks like the PSU stands in your way for the quest to silence. You have two options: you could either get another PSU with the zero RPM as you stated, or mod the PSU.
Since you are on a budget, I am guessing it is unlikely that you would want to shell out more for a high end PSU.
The modding is not too bad. The only downside is that you will void your warranty for that unit. To mod, you will need to find a slient 120mm fan of your choosing, and a 2 pin power plug. All you need to do is attach the plug to the new fan, open up the PSU, and swap out the fans. That is it.
Give @bobsaget a shout about this route. He has done that mod successfully with his Seasonic G550 unit.


----------



## iviviv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @iviviv
> Welcome! It looks like a solid build.
> I would like to know how is the compatibility with that CPU cooler and motherboard when you are finished.
> I am mostly interested in the RAM clearance, but I do not think it should be as issue because the Noctua website states that that combo is all clear.


Thanks! I found this build using this mobo/cooler combo: https://au.pcpartpicker.com/b/M92RsY. There's a photo of the memory clearance and a note that there should be no problems if you raise the Noctua's fan to its highest position.


----------



## vurghain

@contay
I rotated my CPU cooler 90 degrees like you suggested, so that it's now facing the rear with a fan in the front pulling hot air from the heatsink and it seems to be working well. I didn't however notice dramatic changes in temperatures after the change, but I'm now enjoying more memory clearance.







The cooler in question wouldn't fit in with a fan at the back pushing air through the heatsink as it would interfere with my memory. Not sure if low profile memory would help either.

@TonyL
Thanks. Good thing to know about the stock fans, might take another look into those at some point as well then.







The reason why I went with my CPU cooler was just because it happened to be available at my local store and it was a relatively small one. My budget was merely there to keep me from spending too much money on my rig, but I'd be happy to invest in a decent, preferably silent, PSU that would fit the Node without having to remove the PSU bracket and with my lengthy GPU in place. That said, it would be interesting to know whether people have found a PSU that'd fit my requirements, I certainly haven't. If one isn't available at a reasonable price, I'll give the modding idea a second thought.


----------



## Jamnbam

@iviviv and @TonyL

I am running an ASUS Z97i Plus mobo, and just replaced my old Tuniq 120 with the Noctua NH-U14S. Just FYI:



I needed to raise the fan about three laminations higher in order to clear the heatsinks on my G.Skill Ripjaws. The adjusted height did not interfere with the case cover. However, as you can see in the next photo, if someone was using the second hard drive bays they would be unable to use the screws on the horizontal bar.



Having the CPU fan blow across the fins makes for a very tight fit with the hard drives, but it does fit. There is plenty of room to add a second Noctua fan between the heatsink and the case exhaust fan.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TonyL

Thanks Jamnbam and iviviv. I kind of already expected that. I just wanted to verify that it was true.
That motherboard and cooler combo seems really popular since Z97 came out.
I will give people the heads-up whenever I see that combo in the future.


----------



## contay

@vurghain wait a second, in what direction fan is pushing air? You have only one fan mounted?


----------



## vurghain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> @vurghain wait a second, in what direction fan is pushing air? You have only one fan mounted?


I'm probably mixing up my rears and fronts and confusing you with it. How it's set up right now is like so (where '->' represents airflow): front case fans -> heatsink -> cpu fan -> rear case fan ->

So only one fan mounted on the heatsink.


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vurghain*
> 
> *I'm probably mixing up my rears and fronts and confusing you with it.* How it's set up right now is like so (where '->' represents airflow): front case fans -> heatsink -> cpu fan -> rear case fan ->
> 
> So only one fan mounted on the heatsink.


No I think you mixed up "push" and "pull" in your replyprior to that one, the one about the second fan _pulling_ from the heatsink towards the exhaust.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vurghain*
> 
> I'm probably mixing up my rears and fronts and confusing you with it. How it's set up right now is like so (where '->' represents airflow): front case fans -> heatsink -> cpu fan -> rear case fan ->
> 
> So only one fan mounted on the heatsink.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> No I think you mixed up "push" and "pull" in your replyprior to that one, the one about the second fan _pulling_ from the heatsink towards the exhaust.


This is what I thought and how fan was mounted, just needed to clarify^^ But I am sure your cpu will keep temperatures nice with this setup.

And about case fans: Like @TonyL responded to you @vurghain, stock fans run very quietly on lower speeds 5V and 7V. And usually gpu makes more noise than stock fans on 12V.


----------



## vurghain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @vurghain
> It looks like the PSU stands in your way for the quest to silence. You have two options: you could either get another PSU with the zero RPM as you stated, or mod the PSU.
> Since you are on a budget, I am guessing it is unlikely that you would want to shell out more for a high end PSU.
> The modding is not too bad. The only downside is that you will void your warranty for that unit. To mod, you will need to find a slient 120mm fan of your choosing, and a 2 pin power plug. All you need to do is attach the plug to the new fan, open up the PSU, and swap out the fans. That is it.
> Give @bobsaget a shout about this route. He has done that mod successfully with his Seasonic G550 unit.


So I went ahead and modded my PSU. I fitted a Noctua NF-S12A FLX in it and now the PSU is completely silent. What I did was I soldered the stock fan wires to the wires in my new fan and installed it like the previous fan was installed.

Here are some pics of the outcome:


----------



## bobsaget

nice work


----------



## TonyL

Agreed. Looks good. Probably sounds better!
That was not too tough, right? Enjoy the acoustics.


----------



## bydus

Just wanted to say and give big thanks to Fractal for sending me a replacement cable and board for front usb panel (one of the usb was not working). I emailed them via their website, contacted me a day later and sent them confirmation of purchase, needless to say a week later I got a package from Sweden with cable and board replacement. I haven't assembled it yet but very nice customer service







loving my node 304 big time!


----------



## giocos

Hello.
first of all i'm sorry for my bad english

I'm planning to buy this case for fit a
ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
i5-4690K
seasonic x 750

but i not take decision yet for the cpu cooler (212 evo, Dark Rock Advanced C1 ...) and the graphic card(r9 280, r9 280x)
my goal is to keep the noise down.

any suggestion? can i fit a Gigabyte R9 280X OC Rev. 3.0?


----------



## TonyL

Hello. Welcome!
Looks like you are starting out great!








Any CPU cooler and GPU combo will work with that motherboard. If you are on a budget, then the Cooler Maser 212 EVO will work, otherwise you can always shell out more for features like acoustics and additional performance. I personally use the Noctua NH-U12S, and it is cool and quiet.
I am concerned about your PSU. I would get a lower wattage unit, because you would be fine with 550W even with mild overclocks, but if you want to play it super safe, then you could grab a 650W unit. If you truly insist on keeping the Seasonic X 750, then keep in mind that you will need to remove the PSU bracket from the case in order to get it to fit.
Your desired GPU choice should fit. It really depends on the length of the PSU. As said above, the Seasonic unit will fit with minor adjustments.
Other than that, I would say that you are set!









Feel free to ask more so that your build goes smoothly.


----------



## contay

@giocos Welcome to the crew^^ Nice to see you chose asrock mobo, I've been very happy with my own (it is H97M byt I use Xeon so...).

I would give second option of cpu cooler: CM Evo is budget choice, but Thermalright True spirit 120 is few euros cheaper and sure is equal in performance. If you are willing to pay just a little under 40€ (at least in Finland) you could check Thermalright Macho 120. It has 120mm fan but huge heat sink. 140mm version keeps my 4790K very cool even under load on my other rig. I have had Truespirit 120 too in my node before I went AiO and xeon ran somewhere 35-40 C depending how much there was cpu load.

About PSU. I completely agree with @TonyL, and I would go with 650W version: It is safe choice and not and overkill. I have Seasonic G550 on my own rig and G650 is same size physically. In node about every modular cable you need to connect can be connected in to lower edge of psu, so cables can go below long graphics card without any conflict. Nonmodular cables (24pin and 4+4 pin) will be on lower edge next to the case front, so they will be easily managed.

We'll be looking forward your build and wait photos when you are geared up!


----------



## giocos

Thank you so much for your answer
I know i can get lower wattage but i think, and i'm not sure, that the seasonic x stay fanless with more watt if i grab more maximal watt. example:
500watt--->until 100watt is fanless
650watt--->until 120 watt is fanless
750watt--->until 150watt is fanless
another thing is that the difference of price is only 20 euro. and for the dimension the x 650 and the x 750 is the same. so why not?

for the cooler i want scythe but i don't know which one yet. kotetsu or mugen4 (same price) i buy scythe kotetsu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> @giocos Welcome to the crew^^ Nice to see you chose asrock mobo, I've been very happy with my own (it is H97M byt I use Xeon so...).


i love asrock. I have already 2 fanless Q1900DC-ITX. 1 attached/hidden on the back of my monitor and the other one work like a server, for bittorrent, nfs share, dlna ecc...the 2 without case


----------



## bydus

Hi there. I wanted to know what type of tower cooler I could put in my node 304 that will fit with hard drive brackets. I currently have 212 evo and while Its performing well I have it overclocked and wanted to look into different cooling towers. (i'm not interested in liquid cooling). I currently have it in pull config, but are there any other towers that are larger and will fit asrock z97m itx/ac motherboard? What would you recommend me ?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> Hi there. I wanted to know what type of tower cooler I could put in my node 304 that will fit with hard drive brackets. I currently have 212 evo and while Its performing well I have it overclocked and wanted to look into different cooling towers. (i'm not interested in liquid cooling). I currently have it in pull config, but are there any other towers that are larger and will fit asrock z97m itx/ac motherboard? What would you recommend me ?


If z97-board has same layout as h97-board, you could fit even noctua D-14 there. It shoul go fine with only front fan mounted, but someone could confirm it with your current mobo.


----------



## TonyL

Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> Hi there. I wanted to know what type of tower cooler I could put in my node 304 that will fit with hard drive brackets. I currently have 212 evo and while Its performing well I have it overclocked and wanted to look into different cooling towers. (i'm not interested in liquid cooling). I currently have it in pull config, but are there any other towers that are larger and will fit asrock z97m itx/ac motherboard? What would you recommend me ?





I believe dual tower coolers should fit. I have seen multiple dual tower brands such as Phanteks, Noctua, and maybe Be Quiet! that have been fitted in the Node 304 before. Here is an example of Cryorig R1 at post #4507.
Any single tower cooler should fit in the Node 304. Check out the Noctua NH-U14S or Dark Rock 3 if you are looking for a good balance between acoustics and performance.


----------



## yrew

Hi i am Paul and I a proud owner of a node 304. I got a question and if I want to excuse myself for not reading thru all 500 pages of information. I tried to do some clever searches but I couldnt find the answer I was looking for so I thought I might as well ask it here.

I currently have an Asus H87I-Plus H87 motherboard and a Noctua NH-L12 cooler on top of a i5-4670K. I ran prime this week and saw my temps rise to about 60 degrees celcius. Now I am looking to overclock the 4670K but I want to do it with a better cooler then the NH-L12. My question is could I fit in larger noctua cooler?


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yrew*
> 
> Hi i am Paul and I a proud owner of a node 304. I got a question and if I want to excuse myself for not reading thru all 500 pages of information. I tried to do some clever searches but I couldnt find the answer I was looking for so I thought I might as well ask it here.
> 
> I currently have an Asus H87I-Plus H87 motherboard and a Noctua NH-L12 cooler on top of a i5-4670K. I ran prime this week and saw my temps rise to about 60 degrees celcius. Now I am looking to overclock the 4670K but I want to do it with a better cooler then the NH-L12. My question is could I fit in larger noctua cooler?


I used Google: "Node 304 NH-D14 NH-U14S"


----------



## yrew

Cheers for googling it for me.

I did the same thing and then I started reading this thread. I saw a few remarks about motherboard architecture and the problems it could cause with placing coolers on it. Thats why I asked the question.

If the motherboard architecture will not affect the type of cooler I can fit then my search is over. I realy like those 14 models from noctua.


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yrew*
> 
> Cheers for googling it for me.
> 
> I did the same thing and then I started reading this thread. I saw a few remarks about motherboard architecture and the problems it could cause with placing coolers on it. Thats why I asked the question.
> 
> If the motherboard architecture will not affect the type of cooler I can fit then my search is over. I realy like those 14 models from noctua.


I'd check Noctua's website - each cooler has a compatibility list, link somewhere on the left side below Specifications, etc.


----------



## yrew

Thanx for pointing me in the right direction. Noctua says it is compatible. Never thought about looking at the manufacturers site for this answer.


----------



## TonyL

The Noctua NH-U14S is an excellent candidate for the Node 304. It has a good balance between acoustics and performance.








Of course, dual tower coolers are inherently better than single towers due to sheer surface area. Between the NH-D14 and the NH-U14S, the NH-D14 is better by about 4-6C under load.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> The Noctua NH-U14S is an excellent candidate for the Node 304. It has a good balance between acoustics and performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, dual tower coolers are inherently better than single towers due to sheer surface area. Between the NH-D14 and the NH-U14S, the NH-D14 is better by about 4-6C under load.


I would still suggest the LUCIFER V2 over Noctua any day. It's designed to cool up to 300w of CPU power, and can fit in the node 304, with more clearance than the Noctua (it's slightly thinner, but also slightly taller). If you look at the reviews, it cools better than Noctua and costs less. If you really wanted, you could even remove the fans and cool an i7 passively with it. 10c better than Noctua under load on an overclocked system is not something to be ignored.


----------



## yrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I would still suggest the LUCIFER V2 over Noctua any day. It's designed to cool up to 300w of CPU power, and can fit in the node 304, with more clearance than the Noctua (it's slightly thinner, but also slightly taller). If you look at the reviews, it cools better than Noctua and costs less. If you really wanted, you could even remove the fans and cool an i7 passively with it. 10c better than Noctua under load on an overclocked system is not something to be ignored.


That are quite a few strong statements that without the proper info could easily be misread. You are saying that it outperforms Noctua, but I am wondering to what Noctua model you are comparing it to.

@Tony thanx for the NH-U14S suggestion. I'll add it to the shortlist


----------



## TonyL

Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I would still suggest the LUCIFER V2 over Noctua any day. It's designed to cool up to 300w of CPU power, and can fit in the node 304, with more clearance than the Noctua (it's slightly thinner, but also slightly taller). If you look at the reviews, it cools better than Noctua and costs less. If you really wanted, you could even remove the fans and cool an i7 passively with it. 10c better than Noctua under load on an overclocked system is not something to be ignored.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yrew*
> 
> That are quite a few strong statements that without the proper info could easily be misread. You are saying that it outperforms Noctua, but I am wondering to what Noctua model you are comparing it to.
> 
> @Tony thanx for the NH-U14S suggestion. I'll add it to the shortlist





I believe yrew was looking specifically for Noctua.









Either way, you can decide for yourselves which suits your needs.
Keep in mind that reviews are subjective and your mileage may vary. Here is one example of a comparison. Search for more reviews to check for consistency.


----------



## yrew

My original question was about noctua, but I am open for suggestions. With noctua I was hoping that replacing my current noctua would be less of a hassle. But if there is something better out there that I am not aware off, I am more than happy to hear about it.

I didn't build my system myself I picked parts and had it assembled for me. I didn't even look inside how things looked. This weekend I am opening it up for the first time. I'll make some pictures so I have some before and after pics.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> I believe yrew was looking specifically for Noctua.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, you can decide for yourselves which suits your needs.
> Keep in mind that reviews are subjective and your mileage may vary. Here is one example of a comparison. Search for more reviews to check for consistency.


I'm not too sure about those stats. I mean the Lucifer is about 936 grams in weight (without fan). It's $20 cheaper than the U14 (771 grams without fan), and $30 cheaper than the D14 (1240 grams with 2 fans). At about 180g per fan, that puts the D14 heatsink at 900 gram.

On top of all this, the D14 with two fans, does not fit in the node 304 without removing the push fan. That severely compromises its cooling ability.....the front case fans of the 304 simply aren't going to cut it for airflow.

With the Lucifer rigged to push right at the exhaust, you've got a perfect push+push+pull configuration in the node 304 case, exhausting all of that hot air as soon as it passes the fins.

Noctua aren't bad heatsinks, but you are paying more for the name than anything else. There's even $20-$30 no name heatsinks that work just as good. They may not look as pretty, but functionally they are the same or superior....and the node 304 is not exactly a case where internal aesthetics matter. The only issue you might find in ultra cheap heatsinks, is some minor extra noise, which can generally be remedied by altering fan speeds or changing the fan altogether.

That's a whole lotta heatsink for $50.


----------



## claes

While the Lucifer is an excellent heatsink for the price, the NH-U14S and D14/D15 pull far away from it performance wise once you introduce an overclock (while being quieter). You're also forgetting that the D-14 has placements for three fans, not two, as it's a dual-tower.

Heatsinks are more than the number of pipes and the weight - there's fin thickness and density, the base of the heatsink, contact and finish of the base, single vs dual-tower... To that effect, that Noctua was able to produce an average of something like 5* better performance with lower noise with the D15 than the D14 just goes to show how much of a difference talented engineers can make...

An example: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/noctua-nh-d15_5.html#sect0 - see the table, i7-3970X 4.4Ghz @ 1.25V

stock fan/s, 800rpm:
D-15: 74*, 31db
U14S 81*, 31db
Lucifer: 86*, 32db

max rpm:
D-15: 67*, 47db
U-14S: 75*, 42db
Lucifer: 76*, 44db


----------



## AMDATI

ability to have 3 fans means very little when you only have space for one fan.

the D15 wasn't even in the scope of this discussion, and it is a $100 heatsink, basically double the cost of the Lucifer.

assuming there are no errors or atypical results, is the U14 worth spending $20 more given the stated differences? probably not. Is the D15 worth spending $50 more? definitely not...especially when it loses some of its fans due to lack of space in the node 304, it loses some of its performance potential...which would alter those scores quite a bit. You're basically comparing two fans to 1 fan (the lucifer does have spots for 2 fans).

And keep in mind....the Lucifer is also designed to passively cool without a fan at all. Sure you might not get great overclocks, but I don't think anyone would expect that in passive cooling. with the 304's front fans pushing with short travel time, and the large 140mm fan pulling, the lucifer would perform quite well in the node 304 even passively.

funny thing is, I can even come up with cheaper alternatives to the lucifer. when heatsinks have the same basic heatpipe design, performance primarily comes down to mass. there are 20-30$ heatsinks out there that will perform basically the same as a $100 heatsink. there are actually 1000 gram heatsinks in that price range. and the beauty about heatsinks is as long as they're built sturdy enough, their shelf life is basically as long as you want. maybe replace a fan down the line, buy a new mounting bracket for a new socket, but that's about it.


----------



## yrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> ability to have 3 fans means very little when you only have space for one fan.


This was a point of view that I didnt take in consideration when looking at test results. I realized i couldnt fit more than one fan in the node 304 but I didnt took it in account when comparing test results. I'll look at the results again with this in mind.

Looking at some images I figured that the large back fan would be enough to suck away all the hot air around the cooler and therefor leaving out one fan of a cooler would not affect the coolers performance that much.

Sound is a vital point for me as my pc is sitting in the living room, but with the GPU being the biggest producer of the noise I don't think I''ll notice the extra db's of the lucifer.

Budget wise I am in a good spot at the moment although spending 50$ more for only a 1 degree drop in temps seems a bit of a waste.

Looks wise, I couldn't actually care less. Its a closed case and as soon as I put the cooler in and close the lid it will be invisible.


----------



## fleetfeather

Buy a used D14. Heatsinks have to be one of the safest used purchases around.

No doubt there's a few around on your local Craigslist / eBay / other classified community.


----------



## bydus

I currently have evo 212 in pull config, as well as back 140mm fan to pull air out of the case and I'm getting 60-63c on my i7-4790k and 60-64c on msi 970 - thats pretty reasonable by any means right ? Temps taken from playing various games such as bf4, black flag etc.


----------



## bobsaget

These are good temps, nothing to worry about


----------



## AMDATI

those temps are fine. but if you're wanting to overclock -- especially beyond 4.4Ghz, you'll probably want something better.

the 970's all run at those temps regardless of CPU cooler though. My 970 at 50% fan speed never goes above 64 at max load in a warm room.....and it's overclocked from the factory to 1250mhz. almost regardless of brand, the 970's are all given beefy aftermarket style heatsinks.

I wouldn't trust an evo on a summers day with an overclock though.


----------



## TonyL

@bydus


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bydus*
> 
> I currently have evo 212 in pull config, as well as back 140mm fan to pull air out of the case and I'm getting 60-63c on my i7-4790k and 60-64c on msi 970 - thats pretty reasonable by any means right ? Temps taken from playing various games such as bf4, black flag etc.





Yep! As @bobsaget mentioned, those are normal temperatures and are within operating specifications.

Intel specifies a Tcase temperature of 74.04C for the 4790K, but I am not sure how that correlates to the core temperature. Generally for the CPU, people aim for 70C and below. Some people are even perfectly fine with 80C and below. If anymore than 80C, I would get uncomfortable because if those temperatures are sustained, I bet the chip will degrade and shorten its lifespan. The chip should throttle at 90C+ to protect itself.
At a turbo of 4.4 GHz, I doubt that you will need to overclock it much more for additional performance in gaming.









For the GTX 970, technically you could run up to a toasty 98C, but Nvidia throttles the chip at 80C for protection reasons. In general below 70C is golden.









@yrew


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yrew*
> 
> This was a point of view that I didnt take in consideration when looking at test results. I realized i couldnt fit more than one fan in the node 304 but I didnt took it in account when comparing test results. I'll look at the results again with this in mind.
> 
> Looking at some images I figured that the large back fan would be enough to suck away all the hot air around the cooler and therefor leaving out one fan of a cooler would not affect the coolers performance that much.
> 
> Sound is a vital point for me as my pc is sitting in the living room, but with the GPU being the biggest producer of the noise I don't think I''ll notice the extra db's of the lucifer.
> 
> Budget wise I am in a good spot at the moment although spending 50$ more for only a 1 degree drop in temps seems a bit of a waste.
> 
> Looks wise, I couldn't actually care less. Its a closed case and as soon as I put the cooler in and close the lid it will be invisible.





Sounds like you are close to being settled.
I would like to add though, yes you are partly paying for the name, but considering that that the Noctua NH-U14S is 770g, a mere 166g less metal (hence surface area) than the Lucifer V2, it is amazing how the thinner NH-U14S performs about on par or better then the Lucifer V2. I have to applaud Noctua for being able to pull of that sort of efficiency.
At the end of the day, either cooler will do the job.


----------



## bydus

Thanks for tips. May I ask as I don't fully understand. If my cpu is 4ghz and turbo boosts to 4.4 if I overclock it to 4.5 then its all cores at 4.5 , what happens to turbo boost? Also how does it affect 4 threads on i7 cpu?


----------



## TonyL

Turbo boost, in a sense, is like a factory overclock. So if you set your multiplier accordingly, the processor will "turbo" to that setting as needed.
Hmmmm. You second question is hard to put a finger on the answer. Check out this 



 by LinusTechTips for an explanation about the clever trickery.


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> ability to have 3 fans means very little when you only have space for one fan.


There's space for two fans... in the middle doing double-duty and in pull.
Quote:


> the D15 wasn't even in the scope of this discussion, and it is a $100 heatsink, basically double the cost of the Lucifer.


The D14 was, though, which the D15 is almost identical to (just 5* better on average).
Quote:


> assuming there are no errors or atypical results, is the U14 worth spending $20 more given the stated differences? probably not. Is the D15 worth spending $50 more? definitely not...especially when it loses some of its fans due to lack of space in the node 304, it loses some of its performance potential...which would alter those scores quite a bit. You're basically comparing two fans to 1 fan (the lucifer does have spots for 2 fans).


I don't know why you're so aggressive when facts are against you... If you don't think the D14/D15 can outperform a Lucifer without a fan you are confused. Here's some specs on it running fanless against the best passive cooler out there, and here is a 5* difference difference in performance with one fan vs two for the D-14 and here for the D-15. Given that the Lucifer is 12* behind the D15 and 5* behind the U14S... well, I'll let you do the math








Quote:


> And keep in mind....the Lucifer is also designed to passively cool without a fan at all. Sure you might not get great overclocks, but I don't think anyone would expect that in passive cooling. with the 304's front fans pushing with short travel time, and the large 140mm fan pulling, the lucifer would perform quite well in the node 304 even passively.


See above, also, here is the Lucifer running passive and failing a 4.5Ghz OC on an i7-3770k, where the smaller and much older U12S beats the Lucifer when both are equipped with stock fans (as well as the U14S). Again, I'll let you figure out where popular dual-towers, inducing those not made by Noctua, fall on the map.
Here's the U14S beating the Lucifer by 14* on a hot platform where fans are controlled by the motherboard.
U14S winning by 8* with ULNA resistor, laughable passive performance for the Lucifer at stock volts.
Finally, here's a passive D15 keeping a 3930k at 55*, a D14 keeping it at 57*, and the Lucifer at 65*.
Technic3D has some excellent proof as well, including using reference fans across different rpms with different overclocks that really clarifies the noise difference as well as performance, but they changed their platform slightly after the Lucifer.
Quote:


> funny thing is, I can even come up with cheaper alternatives to the lucifer. when heatsinks have the same basic heatpipe design, performance primarily comes down to mass. there are 20-30$ heatsinks out there that will perform basically the same as a $100 heatsink. there are actually 1000 gram heatsinks in that price range. and the beauty about heatsinks is as long as they're built sturdy enough, their shelf life is basically as long as you want. maybe replace a fan down the line, buy a new mounting bracket for a new socket, but that's about it.


Look, I'm not trying to deny that there are many excellent products that cost less than Noctua and other "premium" lines, but to say that all heatsinks are basically the same as they are all just a hunk of metal is hilariously misinformed.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> There's space for two fans... in the middle doing double-duty and in pull.
> The D14 was, though, which the D15 is almost identical to (just 5* better on average).
> I don't know why you're so aggressive when facts are against you... If you don't think the D14/D15 can outperform a Lucifer without a fan you are confused. Here's some specs on it running fanless against the best passive cooler out there, and here is a 5* difference difference in performance with one fan vs two for the D-14 and here for the D-15. Given that the Lucifer is 12* behind the D15 and 5* behind the U14S... well, I'll let you do the math
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See above, also, here is the Lucifer running passive and failing a 4.5Ghz OC on an i7-3770k, where the smaller and much older U12S beats the Lucifer when both are equipped with stock fans (as well as the U14S). Again, I'll let you figure out where popular dual-towers, inducing those not made by Noctua, fall on the map.
> Here's the U14S beating the Lucifer by 14* on a hot platform where fans are controlled by the motherboard.
> U14S winning by 8* with ULNA resistor, laughable passive performance for the Lucifer at stock volts.
> Finally, here's a passive D15 keeping a 3930k at 55*, a D14 keeping it at 57*, and the Lucifer at 65*.
> Technic3D has some excellent proof as well, including using reference fans across different rpms with different overclocks that really clarifies the noise difference as well as performance, but they changed their platform slightly after the Lucifer.
> Look, I'm not trying to deny that there are many excellent products that cost less than Noctua and other "premium" lines, but to say that all heatsinks are basically the same as they are all just a hunk of metal is hilariously misinformed.


I actually saw a guy running a D14/D15 in the node 304 in this thread.....it was only able to fit without all but the central fan. The two towers essentially took up all the space between the rear exhaust and the drive bay.

You cannot compare different reviews with potentially different ambient temps and test beds, and considering the $20-$50 difference in cost, the minor performance difference simply doesn't justify the increased cost.


----------



## toyz72

hey guys...i'm thinking about rebuilding my node. i been looking at a couple different z97 itx boards. i'm not a heavy oc'er,but i still want to go with a z97 mobo.

i been looking at the gigabyte z97 and think it would do the job. it seems to have good socket placement to. what are you thoughts on this board? maybe someone could give me good advice on the newer itx boards?

things i need to know are....

1...which boards will allow for large heatsinks?
2..good onboard sound would be nice to.
3....ac wifi for wireless connection.

plz try to keep down cost to mid range. i dont need the impact for my needs . thx for helping out.


----------



## claes

You are bad at logic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I actually saw a guy running a D14/D15 in the node 304 in this thread.....it was only able to fit without all but the central fan. The two towers essentially took up all the space between the rear exhaust and the drive bay.


I don't know @yrew setup, just that he's trying to upgrade his NH-L12. It's definitely possible it wouldn't fit, although if yrew wasn't using all of the drive cages then the push/middle fans can be used.
Quote:


> You cannot compare different reviews with potentially different ambient temps and test beds,


This tells me that you do not know what you are talking about - I couldn't if I were comparing one random D14 review to a random other Lucifer review. I didn't do that, I took multiple reviews that compared the two heatsinks on the same testbed. I actually very clearly avoided including the Technic3D reviews for the exact fault in logic you're accusing me off...
Quote:


> and considering the $20-$50 difference in cost, the minor performance difference simply doesn't justify the increased cost.


It is clear that you are a Lucifer fanboy. Again, I'll concede, it's a great heatsink for the price. But your insistence that it performs on par with heatsinks that demonstrably perform better in identical scenarios is, well, proof you're a good friend, but you're not doing yrew any favors, and it's probably better to just tell Lucifer the truth...

P.S. yrew, if you're looking in the $50 range that performs better than the Lucifer I'd suggest the Scythe Ashura or Ninja 3, Phanteks TC12DX, or the Thermalright HR-02 Macho.









P.P.S. Sorry for derailing folks, just hoping to call a spade a spade/maintain some professionalism.


----------



## TonyL

Here is an example at post #1277 of the Noctua NH-D14 being fitted with a mid and back fan plus the drive cage.

@toyz72
For the Gigabyte motherboard, are you referring to the GA Z97N WIFI or the GA Z97N Gaming 5 model?
Either route, both motherboards will meet your requirements. The only difference between the two are that the Gaming model seems to have additional features such as audio software, better components / slightly better build quality, and aesthetics.
In terms of motherboard build quality these days, they are about on par across known brands such as ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte, etc. The difference between brands is the feature set, board design, and aesthetics.
Another board that meets your requirements is the ASUS Z97I Plus.
Honestly, you really can not go wrong with the brands that I have mentioned.

In short, the one you chose will fit your needs. It will work.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Here is an example at post #1277 of the Noctua NH-D14 being fitted with a mid and back fan plus the drive cage.
> 
> @toyz72
> For the Gigabyte motherboard, are you referring to the GA Z97N WIFI or the GA Z97N Gaming 5 model?
> Either route, both motherboards will meet your requirements. The only difference between the two are that the Gaming model seems to have additional features such as audio software, better components / slightly better build quality, and aesthetics.
> In terms of motherboard build quality these days, they are about on par across known brands such as ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte, etc. The difference between brands is the feature set, board design, and aesthetics.
> Another board that meets your requirements is the ASUS Z97I Plus.
> Honestly, you really can not go wrong with the brands that I have mentioned.
> 
> In short, the one you chose will fit your needs. It will work.


thx for the reply......i kinda figured the about the gigabyte,and i was referring to the gaming. it seems to support just about any heatsink,and the sound looks good. i was looking at the asrock, but i dont know about the socket placement on that one.

its going to be a week or so before i make the purchase.....so i'm always open to other thoughts on mobo's. thx again


----------



## kaspar737

Are there any other recommended PSUs that fit in Node 304 in addition to Seasonic and Silverstone units? Some recommend CM modular PSUs, yet some say they are crap and should be avoided, so I'm really confused here.


----------



## curnching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> hey guys...i'm thinking about rebuilding my node. i been looking at a couple different z97 itx boards. i'm not a heavy oc'er,but i still want to go with a z97 mobo.
> 
> i been looking at the gigabyte z97 and think it would do the job. it seems to have good socket placement to. what are you thoughts on this board? maybe someone could give me good advice on the newer itx boards?
> 
> things i need to know are....
> 
> 1...which boards will allow for large heatsinks?
> 2..good onboard sound would be nice to.
> 3....ac wifi for wireless connection.
> 
> plz try to keep down cost to mid range. i dont need the impact for my needs . thx for helping out.


I have Gigabyte's z97 Gaming 5 with Noctua NH-D14 with both front and middle fans in my Node and it fits perfect. I don't use Node's hard drive bays though.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Here is an example at post #1277 of the Noctua NH-D14 being fitted with a mid and back fan plus the drive cage.:


That's only ONE fan. The default Node 304 exhaust fan doesn't count, that was a given. Without a push fan at the front of the cooler, the center fan is going to be hindered by the lack of airflow. Even with the 304's front case fans, the lack of a push fan on the heatsink means airflow suffers. Like I said before...why buy $70-$100 heatsink, only to lose $20+ worth of performance.

Sure the D14 is a good heatsink, it's just not practical for the node 304....and it's still over priced.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curnching*
> 
> I have Gigabyte's z97 Gaming 5 with Noctua NH-D14 with both front and middle fans in my Node and it fits perfect. I don't use Node's hard drive bays though.


ill be looking to use something like the u12s. i still need atleast one hhd bay to be mounted, thx for the info on cooler size though.


----------



## vb10

Had my node for about a year now - tried a ton of various configurations, here's how it sits today:

http://s240.photobucket.com/user/smokendsm/media/IMG_3957.jpg.html
http://s240.photobucket.com/user/smokendsm/media/IMG_3956.jpg.html
http://s240.photobucket.com/user/smokendsm/media/2d682d4c-7f2f-4dd2-b543-be288b3b75d0.jpg.html

4770k, noctua u12s, asrock z87e-itx, gskill ripjaw x 2*4gb, asus HD7770, CM V650, samsung 840 evo 250gb and some WD 3tb drive.

It definitely begs for a longer, more beastly gpu though.

Lots of awesome ideas scattered throughout this thread - thanks all!


----------



## TonyL

Looking good @vb10. I am curious, what were the different configurations?
Cheers on the cooler decision @toyz72 & @vb10.








@toyz72 I would steer you towards the Noctua NH-U14S for more performance, but I personally like the younger brother Noctua NH-U12S better because of the fan engineering/technology. Plus, its neat how the younger brother is not that much behind its older brother.
My NH-U12S is keeping my CPU/system cool and quiet. I'm loving the acoustics, aesthetics, and most importantly the performance!









@kaspar737
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> Are there any other recommended PSUs that fit in Node 304 in addition to Seasonic and Silverstone units? Some recommend CM modular PSUs, yet some say they are crap and should be avoided, so I'm really confused here.


The CM unit should be good.







Check out post #4943. Give @MEC-777 a shout for more information about that PSU.

@AMDATI
I was just letting @claes know for the following post below that a Noctua NH-D14 will fit the Node 304 with a drive cage.


Spoiler: It could fit.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> You are bad at logic.
> I don't know @yrew setup, just that he's trying to upgrade his NH-L12. It's definitely possible it wouldn't fit, although if yrew wasn't using all of the drive cages then the push/middle fans can be used.
> -snip-
> P.P.S. Sorry for derailing folks, just hoping to call a spade a spade/maintain some professionalism.





______________________


Spoiler: Your reply to my last post.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> That's only ONE fan. The default Node 304 exhaust fan doesn't count, that was a given. Without a push fan at the front of the cooler, the center fan is going to be hindered by the lack of airflow. Even with the 304's front case fans, the lack of a push fan on the heatsink means airflow suffers. -snip-





You could place the front fan as the exhaust.
He (@claes) already explains how the airflow dynamic works below.


Spoiler: Mid fan double duty.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> There's space for two fans... in the middle doing double-duty and in pull.
> The D14 was, though, which the D15 is almost identical to (just 5* better on average).
> -snip-





______________________


Spoiler: Your one fan claim.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I actually saw a guy running a D14/D15 in the node 304 in this thread.....it was only able to fit without all but the central fan. The two towers essentially took up all the space between the rear exhaust and the drive bay.-snip-





Already discussed above. Two fans.

On a side note. If I had to recommend between the Noctua NH-D14/15 and the NH-U14S for the Node 304, I would recommend the NH-U14S because of the ease of installation for roughly similar performance.


----------



## vb10

Tried the oem intel cooler, noctua L9i with stock fan, then de-lidded the cpu, then tried the l9i with a CM 92x25mm fan, then thought I could squeeze more mhz out with a higher capacity cooler and tried the U12S at first with just 1 fan, then 2, then just went back to one - my cpu just wasn't inclined to move past 4.4ghz without absurd voltage (4.3 @ 1.28v, 4.4 @ 1.39, 4.5 no go with up to 1.47v). Keeping it at 4.3ghz where it stays at high 60s/low 70s at full load.

I also initially had a corsair CX430 (non-m) psu, which could have possibly not let my cpu go further, so I got that V650, which is totally sweet, but alas yielded no further mhz.

Tried various SSD/HD configurations, leaving it as is with the connectors facing opposite directions - best I could do to reduce clutter.

I'd like to eventually get a beastly GPU, but I don't have time to play any games, so thats on the back burner for now.


----------



## kaspar737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Looking good @vb10. I am curious, what were the different configurations?
> Cheers on the cooler decision @toyz72 & @vb10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @toyz72 I would steer you towards the Noctua NH-U14S for more performance, but I personally like the younger brother Noctua NH-U12S better because of the fan engineering/technology. Plus, its neat how the younger brother is not that much behind its older brother.
> My NH-U12S is keeping my CPU/system cool and quiet. I'm loving the acoustics, aesthetics, and most importantly the performance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @kaspar737
> The CM unit should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out post #4943. Give @MEC-777 a shout for more information about that PSU.
> 
> @AMDATI
> I was just letting @claes know for the following post below that a Noctua NH-D14 will fit the Node 304 with a drive cage.
> ______________________
> You could place the front fan as the exhaust.
> He (@claes) already explains how the airflow dynamic works below.
> ______________________
> Already discussed above. Two fans.
> 
> On a side note. If I had to recommend between the Noctua NH-D14/15 and the NH-U14S for the Node 304, I would recommend the NH-U14S because of the ease of installation for roughly similar performance.


How much would I miss Silverstone PP05-E cables, if I were to go with other PSU manufacturers like Seasonic or Cooler Master (which don't have those short, flat cables iirc?)


----------



## TonyL

@kaspar737
You will probably miss them, but if you can tame the cables, it is really not that bad. You just have to be clever and creative with how you route the cables.
If you get a semi-modular unit, I do not think you will miss the short cables too much.








For example, with a 140mm semi-modular unit like the CM V650, you could tuck the extra length of the cables between the PSU and GPU.

@vb10
Hmmm. Looks like both of us lost the silicon lottery.








My 4670K refuses to go beyond 4.3 GHz. I need about ~1.31V for 4.3, but I have not tested for stability. I probably need 1.32V+ for 4.4 GHz, but I am not comfortable with that voltage.
So I settled with 4.2 at 1.25V for 24/7.
I am content with 4.2 GHz because that is plenty of power for gaming these days.


----------



## TotalMrAlien

ADD ME! Build finally complete, potato cell phone pics of the finished build.


----------



## kaspar737

http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/4340#post_23069045
This post is still accurate?


----------



## TonyL

Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/4340#post_23069045
> This post is still accurate?





Yes. That post is still accurate. Good information right there.

@TotalMrAlien
What are the specs of your build?
What challenges did you encounter while building the rig?


----------



## TotalMrAlien

@TonyL
None Really, the only thing that happened was I accidentally broke off the rear PCI retention clip for the graphics card. This, however, didn't bother me seeing as though the card sits vertical in this and I wont have to worry about graphics cars sag anyway. Although even if it did sit horizontally, a properly seated PCI card that is screwed into the case properly also will not sag.

Cable management wasn't as bad as I'd thought it would be. I just sorta stuffed everything to the side as you can see.

Specs are as follows:
ASRock 297e itx a/c
i5 4690k OC'd to 4.0 (planning to go to 4.2 after the thermal paste dries and sets properly)
Noctua NH-u14s
OCZ Vertex 3 from my old build (90GB)
2TB Seagate 3.5" drive for file storage
500GB WD caviar blue for game storage
16GB DDR3 2400 Ripjaws X from g.skill
GIGABYTE GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD GeForce GTX 970 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support Video Card
Cooler Master V650

Planned upgrades:
500GB Samsung 850 EVO for game storage to replace the WD Caviar Blue


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vb10*
> 
> http://s240.photobucket.com/user/smokendsm/media/IMG_3957.jpg.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TotalMrAlien*


You guys are added. Welcome!


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/4340#post_23069045
> This post is still accurate?


We should put this on op. Still so many questions about PSU recommendation..


----------



## node304

Hello all node owners.

I am planning my first gaming itx build and was hoping to get some of your thoughts on my setup. Over a decade since my last build, so my knowledge on hardware is a bit outdated.

Use: Mainly for 1080p gaming, but also for work(Photoshop, programming). Because of the latter, low noise is important. Will not overclock right away, but i want a cpu cooler which can do a good job when the time arrives.

Setup:

Case: node 304 ofc








Motherboard: MSI Z97i Gaming ACK
CPU: Intel i7 4790k
Graphic card: MSI Radeon R9 270x 2gb (gaming itx)
RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury Black DDR3 PC15000/1866MHz CL10 2x8GB
SSD: Kingston HyperX 3K SSD SH103S3 240GB
PSU: Cooler Master V550S 550W
CPU Cooler: cant decide, but considering noctua NH-l12 or NH-U12S (Help!)

Any feedback would be much appreciated!


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *node304*
> 
> Hello all node owners.
> 
> I am planning my first gaming itx build and was hoping to get some of your thoughts on my setup. Over a decade since my last build, so my knowledge on hardware is a bit outdated.
> 
> Use: Mainly for 1080p gaming, but also for work(Photoshop, programming). Because of the latter, low noise is important. Will not overclock right away, but i want a cpu cooler which can do a good job when the time arrives.
> 
> Setup:
> 
> Case: node 304 ofc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard: MSI Z97i Gaming ACK
> CPU: Intel i7 4790k
> Graphic card: MSI Radeon R9 270x 2gb (gaming itx)
> RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury Black DDR3 PC15000/1866MHz CL10 2x8GB
> SSD: Kingston HyperX 3K SSD SH103S3 240GB
> PSU: Cooler Master V550S 550W
> CPU Cooler: cant decide, but considering noctua NH-l12 or NH-U12S (Help!)
> 
> Any feedback would be much appreciated!


Good choice of components. There are no reason not to go for the u12s, better acoustics and performance. Why not the u14s BTW?

Why would you go for the 270x and this specific model? You can easily fit a full size gfx in this case, which is better both in terms of acoustic and performance than its itx counterparts.

Other than that looks fine to me


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *node304*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all node owners.
> 
> I am planning my first gaming itx build and was hoping to get some of your thoughts on my setup. Over a decade since my last build, so my knowledge on hardware is a bit outdated.
> 
> Use: Mainly for 1080p gaming, but also for work(Photoshop, programming). Because of the latter, low noise is important. Will not overclock right away, but i want a cpu cooler which can do a good job when the time arrives.
> 
> Setup:
> 
> Case: node 304 ofc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard: MSI Z97i Gaming ACK
> CPU: Intel i7 4790k
> Graphic card: MSI Radeon R9 270x 2gb (gaming itx)
> RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury Black DDR3 PC15000/1866MHz CL10 2x8GB
> SSD: Kingston HyperX 3K SSD SH103S3 240GB
> PSU: Cooler Master V550S 550W
> CPU Cooler: cant decide, but considering noctua NH-l12 or NH-U12S (Help!)
> 
> Any feedback would be much appreciated!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice of components. There are no reason not to go for the u12s, better acoustics and performance. Why not the u14s BTW?
> 
> Why would you go for the 270x and this specific model? You can easily fit a full size gfx in this case, which is better both in terms of acoustic and performance than its itx counterparts.
> 
> Other than that looks fine to me


Setup looks nice indeed but I wonder same as bobsaget: Why this specific gpu? Also, you'd get away most likely cheaper going for full lenght gpu in addition to what was said before.

Also, if acoustics are important, you might want to upgrade the fans. be quiet! -fans are good and silent, Noctuas for sure (expensive unless you go with redux-line). I have been happy with noctuas hooked in internal fancontroller, as their airflow/noise ratio is better than stock fans. Also. it is easier to mount three fans in controller than play with splitters as most itx-mobos only have two fan headers and one is always taken by cpu-fan.


----------



## aard

Hi lovely people! I've finally joined your little club of awesome compact machines!

I started building this little guy around christmas, took a few paychecks to get it fully working.
I've finally decided to upgrade from my old Q6600 + EP45 + GTX 460 machine, mostly because the motherboard wasn't stable anymore.
I went for a fairly budget build, but with plans and room for improvement.

At the moment, I'm running a G3258, Gigabyte H97N-WiFi motherboard and an MSI Radeon R9 270X HAWK.
A single stick of 8GB Kingston Fury RAM, with plans of another one in a couple of months, when finances allow.
Right now, I'm running it off of my trusty old Corsair VX550, but there's too much cabling and I'll be getting something new as soon as I find something semi-modular that will fit, won't break the bank and is available here (living in Croatia means my hardware choices are fairly rubbish).
At the moment I'm on just an Intel 530 240GB SSD, with plans of adding a 2 TB drive next month.
For cooling, I've got my old Prolimatech Megahalems, with a Noctua N12 cooler on it runing on 7V. I've replaced the back fan with a 14cm Noctua as well. They're already old fans, but still dead quiet.

Future plans also include swapping the little Pentium for an i5 or even a Xeon chip, depending on the number of virtual machines I'll end up running, and perhaps a Corsair H90 cooler if money permits.
It's a lovely little machine, and very enjoyable after a couple of years of slow and unstable running.


----------



## kaspar737

I already bought the GPU for my Node, it's an Asus GTX 670. The thing I'm worried about is it's backplate. Most GPUs are 38mm (1.5") high, while this one is 43mm (1.7") high. I've already decided I'm going with Corsair V series PSU, so will I have trouble due to the backplate lessening the distance between the GPU and PSU?


----------



## node304

Thanks for reply bob and contay.

I will look into upgrading the fans.

What are the pros/cons choosing u14s over u12s? Price disregarded.

I did some search on GPU for mini itx and the first i saw was the R9 270X. Read some great reviews, and therefore my mind was set on that one from the beginning. The small size was appealing, and I thought it would improve overall cooling because of increased airflow.

If fitting a full size GPU with my v550s PSU is no issue i will definitely considered dropping my 270x.

Could you recommend some GPU's in the same price range?


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> I already bought the GPU for my Node, it's an Asus GTX 670. The thing I'm worried about is it's backplate. Most GPUs are 38mm (1.5") high, while this one is 43mm (1.7") high. I've already decided I'm going with Corsair V series PSU, so will I have trouble due to the backplate lessening the distance between the GPU and PSU?


Corsair V Series?

I used to have the exact same gtx 670 than yours, I think you should be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *node304*
> 
> Thanks for reply bob and contay.
> 
> I will look into upgrading the fans.
> 
> What are the pros/cons choosing u14s over u12s? Price disregarded.
> 
> I did some search on GPU for mini itx and the first i saw was the R9 270X. Read some great reviews, and therefore my mind was set on that one from the beginning. The small size was appealing, and I thought it would improve overall cooling because of increased airflow.
> 
> If fitting a full size GPU with my v550s PSU is no issue i will definitely considered dropping my 270x.
> 
> Could you recommend some GPU's in the same price range?


No cons choosing u14s over u12s, slightly larger but not a problem really. Other than that it performs slightly better, and the fan is more silent.

What is your budget regarding the GPU?


----------



## kaspar737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Corsair V Series?
> 
> I used to have the exact same gtx 670 than yours, I think you should be fine.


Ahh, I meant the Cooler Master V series,


----------



## node304

Okey, i see.

My budget for GPU is between 200-250 dollars.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *node304*
> 
> Okey, i see.
> 
> My budget for GPU is between 200-250 dollars.


http://www.techspot.com/guides/912-best-graphics-cards-2014/page7.html

This article was published in November, prices may have decreased. I think you could find a 280x at this price point. Or a GTX960 (might perform a little bit worse, but power consumption is much lower.. which does matter for small itx systems)


----------



## TonyL

I agree. The PSU compatibility list on the OP needs to be updated.
The issue is most of the time people do not read the first post to get their FRQs answered.








Nonetheless, we are here and are willing to give a helping hand.









@node304
Looks like you have a good choice of parts, as others have already mentioned.
Adding to bobsaget's discussion, getting proper airflow is an issue with small form factor cases (not a critical issue in the Node 304 though), so having a lower TDP card can help with lessening the heat output from the GPU. I would not recommend short GPUs because of cooling capacity. If the card gets to hot, it could throttle itself and cause a loss in performance. Smaller heatsink ---> less surface area ---> less cooling potential. A full length GPU will actually even help with air intake (due to additional fan from GPU for side intake) and cooling for the GPU.

I agree with bobsaget about the GTX 960 recommendation for team Green. GTX 970 is $300+. (Bang for buck, but out of your budget)
For team Red. If you are trying to get bang for the buck, you could take a look at the R9 290. If that is too much, then take a step down to the R9 280. A word of caution though, these cards are known to run hot.
I am not sure about AMD releasing their 300 series soon. They could be only releasing their high end cards first though, so that will be out of your budget.

Concerning the CPU cooler. I recommend the Noctua NH-U12S, but if you are looking for additional performance, you could check out his older brother the NH-U14S. Both will handle overclocking well, of course the NH-U14S will do a little better simply because of 1 additional heatpipe and more surface area. The NH-U14S is comparable to the NH-D14, and is probably one of the best single tower coolers out there.









@kaspar737


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> I already bought the GPU for my Node, it's an Asus GTX 670. The thing I'm worried about is it's backplate. Most GPUs are 38mm (1.5") high, while this one is 43mm (1.7") high. I've already decided I'm going with Corsair V series PSU, so will I have trouble due to the backplate lessening the distance between the GPU and PSU?





Non-issue as mentioned. The plate might even help block the cables form the PCB, and keeps the card straight.









@aard
Looks like you have a snake in there!








How is the G3258 doing (overclocked perhaps)?
How is the CPU performance compared to the Q6600?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aard*
> 
> Future plans also include swapping the little Pentium for an i5 or even a Xeon chip, depending on the number of virtual machines I'll end up running, and perhaps a Corsair H90 cooler if money permits.
> It's a lovely little machine, and very enjoyable after a couple of years of slow and unstable running.


Hello and welcome. Looking your build and upgrade plans your cpu upgrade rose up: Go for Xeon. You have H97-mobo so getting K-version of i5 is really no use. In other hand, i5 4690 for example cost around 90% of what 1231v3 Xeon cost. What you get with Xeon vs i5? Larger cache (6 vs 8 Mb) and same four cores 3,4GHz with 3,8 turbo, but with hyperthreading!

Okay, not many games or programs can use all 8 threads, but it helps always when running multiple applications.


----------



## aard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @aard
> Looks like you have a snake in there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the G3258 doing (overclocked perhaps)?
> How is the CPU performance compared to the Q6600?


I joked with my dad that it's like having an octopus in there









I've not tried overclocking yet, but the cpu is quite ok. The performance is good, but I do miss the multiple cores of the old Q6600. But single threaded performance is quite good, so I'm satisfied with the cpu for the price. I've not tried overclocking yet, because I've been a bit unhappy with the temperatures. I've re-seated the Megahalems and somewhat cleaned up the cables. I'm getting ~32-35°C at idle, and up to about 45-48 at full load.
They are a bit higher than I'd like, but I'm still happy since I'm keeping the fans on 7V which leaves it very quiet. Not silent, but quiet enough for me. (Hell, the Sempron based server under my desk is louder).
I'll probably try a bit of overclocking once I've switched the PSU for something less Cthulhu-ish








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Hello and welcome. Looking your build and upgrade plans your cpu upgrade rose up: Go for Xeon. You have H97-mobo so getting K-version of i5 is really no use. In other hand, i5 4690 for example cost around 90% of what 1231v3 Xeon cost. What you get with Xeon vs i5? Larger cache (6 vs 8 Mb) and same four cores 3,4GHz with 3,8 turbo, but with hyperthreading!
> 
> Okay, not many games or programs can use all 8 threads, but it helps always when running multiple applications.


Gigabyte have actually enabled overclocking even on this H97 board, and I will be trying it out once I've fully settled in with the machine - I'm still getting tweaking it and changing things, as I always do with a new machine.
As for the upgrade, I'm not interested in K chips because they lack VT-d. Xeon or i5 will depend purely on finance and availability, but I would like to get HyperThreading since it would help with virtualization (I'm not overly bothered with gaming performance, medium is good enough). I'm looking at a Xeon over an i7 because they're actually cheaper (1231v3 and 1241v3 are the ones I'm keeping in mind for now), have VT-d, and don't have integrated graphics (which I don't need anyway).


----------



## yrew

Wow, thank you for all the information posted this weekend. I wasnt able to respond earlier. But I did read everything.

After looking at all the posted test results I am stick with noctua. The specific model is still op for debate. I'll first have to open my Node to see how much room I have left. I was hoping to do it this weekend, but friday was a blast partying wise, saterday and sunday were used for recovery.
The shortlist now conists of NH-U14S, NH-D15 or NH-D15. I know I am paying a bit more than with other coolers, but I don't care.

Special thanks goes out to: Claes, Amdati and TonyL


----------



## giocos

ok today i get all the components but the shop is not ready to send me the cpu cooler so i'm waiting for post photo.
I have one doubt. The psu fan i have to put down or up?


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giocos*
> 
> ok today i get all the components but the shop is not ready to send me the cpu cooler so i'm waiting for post photo.
> I have one doubt. The psu fan i have to put down or up?


Down, that way they suck in air from below the case instead of the fresh air that the 92mm intake fans are pushing in, and depending on your GPU cooler, your CPU cooler is left even more of just the hot air coming off the GPU relative to the cold air from the 92mm intake fans. Also, you can stick SSDs on top of the PSU.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aard*
> 
> I joked with my dad that it's like having an octopus in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not tried overclocking yet, but the cpu is quite ok. The performance is good, but I do miss the multiple cores of the old Q6600. But single threaded performance is quite good, so I'm satisfied with the cpu for the price. I've not tried overclocking yet, because I've been a bit unhappy with the temperatures. I've re-seated the Megahalems and somewhat cleaned up the cables. I'm getting ~32-35°C at idle, and up to about 45-48 at full load.
> They are a bit higher than I'd like, but I'm still happy since I'm keeping the fans on 7V which leaves it very quiet. Not silent, but quiet enough for me. (Hell, the Sempron based server under my desk is louder).
> I'll probably try a bit of overclocking once I've switched the PSU for something less Cthulhu-ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte have actually enabled overclocking even on this H97 board, and I will be trying it out once I've fully settled in with the machine - I'm still getting tweaking it and changing things, as I always do with a new machine.
> As for the upgrade, I'm not interested in K chips because they lack VT-d. Xeon or i5 will depend purely on finance and availability, but I would like to get HyperThreading since it would help with virtualization (I'm not overly bothered with gaming performance, medium is good enough). I'm looking at a Xeon over an i7 because they're actually cheaper (1231v3 and 1241v3 are the ones I'm keeping in mind for now), have VT-d, and don't have integrated graphics (which I don't need anyway).


I have 1231v3 on my Node and it goes well with 1080p gaming with GTX 760. Also, it sure helps with rendering when you have HT.


----------



## Edmonds92

Hi this is my first post on the forums and also my first PC build so any help appreciated been doing lots of reading up and have come up with this rig
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (£183.08 @ Amazon UK)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H90 94.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (£69.23 @ Aria PC)
*Motherboard:* MSI Z97I Gaming AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£106.62 @ Amazon UK)
*Memory:* Kingston Fury Red Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (£58.76 @ More Computers)
*Storage:* Kingston Fury 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (£79.99 @ Amazon UK)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 960 2GB Video Card (£174.99 @ Amazon UK)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case (£56.92 @ CCL Computers)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Plus 500W 80+ Bronze Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (£59.98 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Total:* £789.57
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-02-09 20:39 GMT+0000_

I just want to confirm that these components are comparable with the case, mostly the cpu cooler, thanks


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yrew*
> 
> Wow, thank you for all the information posted this weekend. I wasnt able to respond earlier. But I did read everything.
> 
> After looking at all the posted test results I am stick with noctua. The specific model is still op for debate. I'll first have to open my Node to see how much room I have left. I was hoping to do it this weekend, but friday was a blast partying wise, saterday and sunday were used for recovery.
> The shortlist now conists of NH-U14S, NH-D15 or NH-D15. I know I am paying a bit more than with other coolers, but I don't care.
> 
> Special thanks goes out to: Claes, Amdati and TonyL


Do not get sucked in by people who are slaves to a brand name. Paying a little more is more like paying $20-$50 more....for virtually the same performance. What they don't take into account is the node 304 is a case where things like internal aesthetics don't matter at all. Also their examples are done in cases that aren't the node 304, nor the same form factor, and often done in cases with completely different fan configurations. Hands down, a 1000 gram heatsink is going to perform better than a 500g heatsink any day, even regardless of the design if they're both heat pipe designs. All Noctua heatsinks are over priced, they're not bad, but you're paying primarily for the name.

Is 1c or 3c worth a $50 cost difference? Probably not. Especially considering most heatsinks (especially the 700g+ ones) will have a ~20-40c headroom left over as it is. Let's say for example, my 4790k is 70c max with a good overclock on a warm summer day....is lowering that to even 65c really worth $50? Nope. Probably not worth $20 more either....because you're still well within limits.

.Let's put it this way......if the room you were in were hot enough to kill your PC.....it would be hot enough to kill YOU well before it got hot enough to kill your PC. Don't be fooled by the people who are willing to pay tons of money extra for very little increases in performance, especially when it comes to heatsinks because due to all of that extra headroom, a few degree's shaved offers zero tangible benefits. It's just obsessive compulsives forcing their habits onto others like it's something they need.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edmonds92*
> 
> Hi this is my first post on the forums and also my first PC build so any help appreciated been doing lots of reading up and have come up with this rig
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (£183.08 @ Amazon UK)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H90 94.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (£69.23 @ Aria PC)
> *Motherboard:* MSI Z97I Gaming AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£106.62 @ Amazon UK)
> *Memory:* Kingston Fury Red Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (£58.76 @ More Computers)
> *Storage:* Kingston Fury 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (£79.99 @ Amazon UK)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 960 2GB Video Card (£174.99 @ Amazon UK)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case (£56.92 @ CCL Computers)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Plus 500W 80+ Bronze Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (£59.98 @ Scan.co.uk)
> *Total:* £789.57
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-02-09 20:39 GMT+0000_
> 
> I just want to confirm that these components are comparable with the case, mostly the cpu cooler, thanks


Looks fine to me, I know I've already seen some Node304 builds w/ H90, but it will be a tight fit. I recently installed a H60 for a friend in its Node, it looked quite cramped already.

If I were you, I'd probably go for an aircooler.

Apart from the CPU cooler choice, looks good








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Do not get sucked in by people who are slaves to a brand name. Paying a little more is more like paying $20-$50 more....for virtually the same performance. *What they don't take into account is the node 304 is a case where things like internal aesthetics don't matter at al*l. Also their examples are done in cases that aren't the node 304, nor the same form factor, and often done in cases with completely different fan configurations. Hands down, a 1000g heatsink is going to perform better than a 500g heatsink any day, even regardless of the design if they're both heat pipe designs. All Noctua heatsinks are over priced, they're not bad, but you're paying primarily for the name.
> 
> Is 1c or 3c worth a $50 cost difference? Probably not. Especially considering most heatsinks will have a ~20-40c headroom left over as it is. Let's say for example, my 4790k is 70c max with a good overclock on a warm summer day....is lowering that to even 65c really worth $50? Nope. Probably not worth $20 more either....because you're still well within limits.
> 
> .Let's put it this way......if the room you were in were hot enough to kill your PC.....it would be hot enough to kill YOU well before it got hot enough to kill your PC. Don't be fooled by the people who are willing to pay tons of money extra for very little increases in performance, especially when it comes to heatsinks because due to all of that extra headroom, they offer zero tangible benefits.


Well internal aesthetics matter, at least to me. Depends on people, but I like having a good looking clean and nice system, even if nobody will ever see it.

As far as Noctua goes, yes you pay the brand name even though they have great quality products. Might not be the best price/performance ratio indeed, but that's not what the company is aiming at. From a customer's pov, i'm also aware of that. They do have a fantastic support though, with 5/7 year warranty.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Looks fine to me, I know I've already seen some Node304 builds w/ H90, but it will be a tight fit. I recently installed a H60 for a friend in its Node, it looked quite cramped already.
> 
> If I were you, I'd probably go for an aircooler.
> 
> Apart from the CPU cooler choice, looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well internal aesthetics matter, at least to me. Depends on people, but I like having a good looking clean and nice system, even if nobody will ever see it.
> 
> As far as Noctua goes, yes you pay the brand name even though they have great quality products. Might not be the best price/performance ratio indeed, but that's not what the company is aiming at. From a customer's pov, i'm also aware of that. They do have a fantastic support though, with 5/7 year warranty.


Well that warranty is primarily on the fan though....which is easily replaceable for $5-$10. Let's see....a $40 heatsink just as beefy or more + a $10 replacement fan = $50 (after the first fan fails or replacing the original fan). That's still cheaper than any Noctua offerings, by a significant amount.

The heatsink will obviously work for pretty much forever, because it's just a static hunk of metal. The only people that need to worry about a heatsink going bad is people very near salt water bodies....and 99% of the time that isn't even an issue.

So in short, warranties on heatsinks just simply aren't things to worry about. Oh and if your fan fails.....they'll probably make you do some crap like send it back to them first, which is just more money out of your pocket. Might as well just buy a new fan. Most fans that go out or get noisy, simply just need oiling.

These issues are just typically very low occurrence, and only crop up after several years anyways. I've had CPU fans that were in use for several years and would still run just fine. Same for case fans, I've used quite a few across multiple builds.

That risk is even further divided by the fact that we often have several or more fans in a CPU case at a time, and none of them have issues during the shelf life of a PC.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Well that warranty is primarily on the fan though....which is easily replaceable for $5-$10. Let's see....a $40 heatsink just as beefy or more + a $10 replacement fan = $50 (after the first fan fails or replacing the original fan). That's still cheaper than any Noctua offerings, by a significant amount.
> 
> The heatsink will obviously work for pretty much forever, because it's just a static hunk of metal. The only people that need to worry about a heatsink going bad is people very near salt water bodies....and 99% of the time that isn't even an issue.
> 
> So in short, warranties on heatsinks just simply aren't things to worry about. Oh and if your fan fails.....they'll probably make you do some crap like send it back to them first, which is just more money out of your pocket. Might as well just buy a new fan. Most fans that go out or get noisy, simply just need oiling.
> 
> These issues are just typically very low occurrence, and only crop up after several years anyways. I've had CPU fans that were in use for several years and would still run just fine. Same for case fans, I've used quite a few across multiple builds.
> 
> That risk is even further divided by the fact that we often have several or more fans in a CPU case at a time, and none of them have issues during the shelf life of a PC.


First you don't pay a dime for Noctua's support in case a defective product. They even sent me free fan cables just by asking.

I'm not a Noctua fanboy by any means, but you can't deny that considering the size of the U12S/U14S, they perform extremely well.

One thing you didn't mention: the Lucifer is absolutely huge, which will make it almost impossible to operate inside the chassis in case of maintenance / adding fans / HDDs/ SSDs. I used to have a HR02 from Thermalright, it was a real pain in the a$$ during these rare moments.

Anyway my personal recommendation would be the Thermalright True Spirit 140 POWER. This thing is a complete beast, virtually silent and slim profile. 100% recommended for a Node build.

Edit: I don't have the Lucifer myself, so maybe you can confirm this: can you fit a rear case fan with this cpu cooler installed? With the HR02, the 140mm rear fan wouldn't fit.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> First you don't pay a dime for Noctua's support in case a defective product. They even sent me free fan cables just by asking.
> 
> I'm not a Noctua fanboy by any means, but you can't deny that considering the size of the U12S/U14S, they perform extremely well.
> 
> One thing you didn't mention: the Lucifer is absolutely huge, which will make it almost impossible to operate inside the chassis in case of maintenance / adding fans / HDDs/ SSDs. I used to have a HR02 from Thermalright, it was a real pain in the a$$ during these rare moments.
> 
> Anyway my personal recommendation would be the Thermalright True Spirit 140 POWER. This thing is a complete beast, virtually silent and slim profile. 100% recommended for a Node build.
> 
> Edit: I don't have the Lucifer myself, so maybe you can confirm this: can you fit a rear case fan with this cpu cooler installed? With the HR02, the 140mm rear fan wouldn't fit.


the Lucifer is slightly thinner than the D14, but slightly taller. It can fit with its 140mm front fan. The rear 140mm case fan would also fit, so it would be essentially push+pull and exhaust straight out of the case.

I'm not even saying one has to pick the Lucifer......there are tons of other heatsinks that are just as cheap or cheaper, that offer just as good or better performance....it's just that they don't have the big brand name. My main point was that $50 for maybe 5c better temps, when you're already 20-40c below temperature thresholds on a good overclock, is a bit of a waste. It's not a tangible benefit.

When it comes to Liquid coolers, brand name matters more for quality assurance. But when it comes to heatsinks, which are just big chunks of metal, all heat pipe CPU coolers perform pretty great when they weigh 700 grams and higher. Heatsinks aren't these big sophisticated electronic devices that are prone to failure. The only thing that can fail on a heatsink is the fan, which is easily replaced. So warrantries are virtually useless for a heatsink, when you can spend less for the same or better performance, replace a fan with your own money, and STILL spend less. And I wouldn't say that lesser brands are necessarily any less aesthetically pleasing, especially if you're replacing the fan because then you get to choose what fan goes on a heatsink.


----------



## claes

I'm not sure what your insistence in this debate is - we're all just trying to provide the most accurate information to this forum as possible... but I'll take the bait







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Do not get sucked in by people who are slaves to a brand name. Paying a little more is more like paying $20-$50 more....for virtually the same performance. What they don't take into account is the node 304 is a case where things like internal aesthetics don't matter at all. Also their examples are done in cases that aren't the node 304, nor the same form factor, and often done in cases with completely different fan configurations. Hands down, a 1000 gram heatsink is going to perform better than a 500g heatsink any day, even regardless of the design if they're both heat pipe designs. All Noctua heatsinks are over priced, they're not bad, but you're paying primarily for the name.


I don't know who you're kidding here - I posted multiple examples of the U14S performing better >10* better than the Lucifer. The U14S, while being half the size of the D14, manages to perform within 2* on most testbeds... your claims here are just straight up nonsense. I'm not a fan boy of Noctua, I own many other heatsinks/have plenty of criticisms/et cetera, but it's more than just a brand name - it's engineering. Until you can offer a counter-explanation of how they managed to get basically the same performance out of the U14S as they were from the older, much larger D14 other than "research and development" and "careful engineering..." you're just wrong.

Edit: Also, as logic dictates, if a U14S performs 14* better than a Lucifer in the same mid-tower on the same platform with the same airflow setup at the same ambient temperature, chances are that margin will only increase in a lower volume case with less airflow...
Quote:


> Is 1c or 3c worth a $50 cost difference? Probably not.


Again, I posted multiple reviews indicating >10* improvement from the Lucifer to the U14S, >15* from the Lucifer D15. Please provide counter-examples that meet your requirements - as it stands, your statements are lacking facts.
Quote:


> Especially considering most heatsinks (especially the 700g+ ones) will have a ~20-40c headroom left over as it is. Let's say for example, my 4790k is 70c max with a good overclock on a warm summer day....is lowering that to even 65c really worth $50? Nope. Probably not worth $20 more either....because you're still well within limits.


This isn't a "good enough" forum, it's an overclocking forum. He could run the stock Intel heatsink and have plenty of "headroom" - people come here to achieve the highest clocks at the lowest temperatures.
Quote:


> Let's put it this way......if the room you were in were hot enough to kill your PC.....it would be hot enough to kill YOU well before it got hot enough to kill your PC. Don't be fooled by the people who are willing to pay tons of money extra for very little increases in performance, especially when it comes to heatsinks because due to all of that extra headroom, a few degree's shaved offers zero tangible benefits. It's just obsessive compulsives forcing their habits onto others like it's something they need.


Again, as I've said before, if he doesn't want to spend the extra money he shouldn't. There are plenty of excellent heatsinks for less - I even listed heatsinks that are the same price as the Lucifer that outperform it at lower noise that aren't made by Noctua... it is confusing that you are as defensive as you are about this...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Well that warranty is primarily on the fan though....which is easily replaceable for $5-$10. Let's see....a $40 heatsink just as beefy or more + a $10 replacement fan = $50 (after the first fan fails or replacing the original fan). That's still cheaper than any Noctua offerings, by a significant amount.


Well, it's more like $15-$20 for a quiet, performance fan, but you could just buy a mosscool for two bucks because you'll still have plenty of headroom







Or, alternatively, you could buy a Lucifer, replace it's mediocre fans with two good ones at, let's say $25, and, after spending $75, you'll have a heatsink that doesn't perform as well as the U14S with a single fan (as one review demonstrated above).








Quote:


> So in short, warranties on heatsinks just simply aren't things to worry about. Oh and if your fan fails.....they'll probably make you do some crap like send it back to them first, which is just more money out of your pocket. Might as well just buy a new fan. Most fans that go out or get noisy, simply just need oiling.


Actually, this is part of the premium price of Noctua and one thing I'm a huge fan of Noctua for - the best CS in the industry, hands down. Noctua has sent me fans in the past with nothing but a picture of it not spinning while others are. They also send out free mounting kits if you choose to change platforms. They'll also send you extra sleeved cables if you want them, no questions asked. Lost the tools that came with the heatsink? They'll send you those too. Free. No questions asked.


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> I'm not sure what your insistence in this debate is - we're all just trying to provide the most accurate information to this forum as possible... but I'll take the bait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-
> *This isn't a "good enough" forum, it's an overclocking forum. He could run the stock Intel heatsink and have plenty of "headroom" - people come here to achieve the highest clocks at the lowest temperatures.*
> -snip-
> Actually, this is part of the premium price of Noctua and one thing I'm a huge fan of Noctua for - the best CS in the industry, hands down. Noctua has sent me fans in the past with nothing but a picture of it not spinning while others are. They also send out free mounting kits if you choose to change platforms. They'll also send you extra sleeved cables if you want them, no questions asked. Lost the tools that came with the heatsink? They'll send you those too. Free. No questions asked.










Well said. This should be framed and placed in your Signature!

@bobsaget
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> -snip-
> Well internal aesthetics matter, at least to me. Depends on people, but I like having a good looking clean and nice system, even if nobody will ever see it. _*that everyone can see.*_
> -snip-


You post is true to the bone, and probably applies to most Node 304 owners bobsaget, but I just had to make a slight edit. I'm just representing a small minority here.








I'm not trying to bring attention, but...









Sorry about the interruption.







Enough said.

@Edmonds92


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edmonds92*
> 
> Hi this is my first post on the forums and also my first PC build so any help appreciated been doing lots of reading up and have come up with this rig
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (£183.08 @ Amazon UK)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H90 94.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (£69.23 @ Aria PC)
> *Motherboard:* MSI Z97I Gaming AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£106.62 @ Amazon UK)
> *Memory:* Kingston Fury Red Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (£58.76 @ More Computers)
> *Storage:* Kingston Fury 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (£79.99 @ Amazon UK)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 960 2GB Video Card (£174.99 @ Amazon UK)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case (£56.92 @ CCL Computers)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Plus 500W 80+ Bronze Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (£59.98 @ Scan.co.uk)
> *Total:* £789.57
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-02-09 20:39 GMT+0000_
> 
> I just want to confirm that these components are comparable with the case, mostly the cpu cooler, thanks





Looking solid.








What kind of games do you plan to play, and at what settings? (I want to make sure that your GPU decision is solid)
I second the tower cooler idea by bobsaget. With either route, you will still be fine even with overclocking.
Just a heads up, I believe the radiator will be about 1-2mm from the GPU.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> I'm not sure what your insistence in this debate is - we're all just trying to provide the most accurate information to this forum as possible... but I'll take the bait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who you're kidding here - I posted multiple examples of the U14S performing better >10* better than the Lucifer. The U14S, while being half the size of the D14, manages to perform within 2* on most testbeds... your claims here are just straight up nonsense. I'm not a fan boy of Noctua, I own many other heatsinks/have plenty of criticisms/et cetera, but it's more than just a brand name - it's engineering. Until you can offer a counter-explanation of how they managed to get basically the same performance out of the U14S as they were from the older, much larger D14 other than "research and development" and "careful engineering..." you're just wrong.
> 
> Edit: Also, as logic dictates, if a U14S performs 14* better than a Lucifer in the same mid-tower on the same platform with the same airflow setup at the same ambient temperature, chances are that margin will only increase in a lower volume case with less airflow...
> Again, I posted multiple reviews indicating >10* improvement from the Lucifer to the U14S, >15* from the Lucifer D15. Please provide counter-examples that meet your requirements - as it stands, your statements are lacking facts.
> This isn't a "good enough" forum, it's an overclocking forum. He could run the stock Intel heatsink and have plenty of "headroom" - people come here to achieve the highest clocks at the lowest temperatures.
> Again, as I've said before, if he doesn't want to spend the extra money he shouldn't. There are plenty of excellent heatsinks for less - I even listed heatsinks that are the same price as the Lucifer that outperform it at lower noise that aren't made by Noctua... it is confusing that you are as defensive as you are about this...
> Well, it's more like $15-$20 for a quiet, performance fan, but you could just buy a mosscool for two bucks because you'll still have plenty of headroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, alternatively, you could buy a Lucifer, replace it's mediocre fans with two good ones at, let's say $25, and, after spending $75, you'll have a heatsink that doesn't perform as well as the U14S with a single fan (as one review demonstrated above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this is part of the premium price of Noctua and one thing I'm a huge fan of Noctua for - the best CS in the industry, hands down. Noctua has sent me fans in the past with nothing but a picture of it not spinning while others are. They also send out free mounting kits if you choose to change platforms. They'll also send you extra sleeved cables if you want them, no questions asked. Lost the tools that came with the heatsink? They'll send you those too. Free. No questions asked.


I really don't have the time to bother trying to work around your arguing tactics and half truths and cherry picked statistics (and I'm sure that's what you're hoping for since you obviously have all day to do so), it's clear you are a person that must appear to be 'right'. It's too exhausting dealing with people like that, who will always twist and insist things.

I will say this though. A quick google image search of "deepcool lucifer comparison" brings up a plethora of charts that show the Lucifer performance within 1-5c of the D14 even. And since the D14 is undoubtedly the same or better performing than the U14 and U12, well that speaks for itself.

Here's an example of your arguing tactics, and I quote you: "This isn't a good enough forum", in response to my quote of "good overclocks". And my response to that is, this isn't maxoverclock.net, now is it?

As I said before, even if they sent you a free fan no questions asked, getting even the Lucifer (or any other cheaper comparable performance heatsink) and a replacement fan would be cheaper than any Noctua offering in the first place. Also, other heatsinks have warranties too ya know.

And whoops, here's another arguing tactics of yours on clear display, another twist and insist......
Quote:


> you could buy a Lucifer, replace it's mediocre fans with two good ones at, let's say $25, and, after spending $75, you'll have a heatsink that doesn't perform as well as the U14S with a single fan


See what I mean folks? Yes....because we're going to spend $25 on fans....and two fans at that? I mean even the D14 can't use two fans in the Node 304....and neither can the Lucifer....and the Lucifer doesn't even need two fans because the Node 304 exhaust fan rests right behind the Lucifer, becoming the pull fan in essentially a push pull configuration. And is the Lucifer's fan mediocre? Is that a fact or are you insisting again?

And it's crap arguing tactics like that, that I do not have time and energy for, and I'm really sick of seeing it kiddos (I'm talking to you too TonyL).

You try to create a scenario where I have to go through all of this trouble to prove you wrong, otherwise you seem correct....and you do it hoping that I don't have the energy, and even if I did have the energy, you'd probably make things soo convoluted in the process with crap comments like the above, that it wouldn't even matter who is right anymore after the argument is done, now isn't that right?

God I've got you pegged, and it sickens me.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aard*


Added!


----------



## claes

Don't lose it on the internet!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> A quick google image search of "deepcool lucifer comparison" brings up a plethora of charts that show the Lucifer performance within 1-5c of the D14 even. And since the D14 is undoubtedly the same or better performing than the U14 and U12, well that speaks for itself.


Please either:
A) Refute the plethora of sources I linked to earlier so as to disprove them.
B) Refute my argumentation in response to your claims so as to invalidate my reason/argumentation.
C) Post your own sources, so that I might argue why mine are better and we might all learn from, you know, facts.
'Til then, there's nothing really to respond to here.
Quote:


> As I said before, even if they sent you a free fan no questions asked, getting even the Lucifer (or any other cheaper comparable performance heatsink) and a replacement fan would be cheaper than any Noctua offering in the first place. Also, other heatsinks have warranties too ya know.


Well, no - I offered Noctua (and other) heatsinks that outperform the Lucifer at the same price so that you wouldn't have to buy a fan







My argument was two-fold, that A) if you bought the Lucifer at $50 and bought two fans (in a theoretical world where they would fit in the Node, like a lot of worlds) at $25 it still wouldn't perform as well as the U14S (as demonstrated in one of those reviews you didn't read) and that B) Noctua is known to have some of the greatest customer service ever, which is a nice perk








Quote:


> And whoops, here's another arguing tactics of yours on clear display, another twist and insist......
> See what I mean folks? Yes....because we're going to spend $25 on fans....and two fans at that? I mean even the D14 can't use two fans in the Node 304....and neither can the Lucifer....and the Lucifer doesn't even need two fans because the Node 304 exhaust fan rests right behind the Lucifer, becoming the pull fan in essentially a push pull configuration. And is the Lucifer's fan mediocre? Is that a fact or are you insisting again?


I can't help myself - I'm totally going to twist this one!
Both the D14 and the Lucifer can fit in the Node 304.
Neither can be run with a pull fan (unless you weren't going to use an exhaust fan). As AMDATI admits and posts have demonstrated, both heatsinks push right up to the exhaust for a "third-fan" effect.
As demonstrated in this thread, above, by curnching, you can use both stock fans for a dual-fan, push + push/pull configuration.
Therefore, without question, the D14, with it's stock setup, is vastly superior to the Lucifer at ~$15 more - even if it wasn't before when it was demonstrated that it performs
And yes, as several reviews demonstrated, the Lucifer's fan is mediocre - running at full speed it is 8* behind the U14S's fan at 800rpm, as one review demonstrated (see above).

Sincerely,
Law Student, Debate Coach, and Community Advocate,
Claes

/derail


----------



## fleetfeather

Dayummm Law Student in da house


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Don't lose it on the internet!
> Please either:
> A) Refute the plethora of sources I linked to earlier so as to disprove them.
> B) Refute my argumentation in response to your claims so as to invalidate my reason/argumentation.
> C) Post your own sources, so that I might argue why mine are better and we might all learn from, you know, facts.
> 'Til then, there's nothing really to respond to here.
> Well, no - I offered Noctua (and other) heatsinks that outperform the Lucifer at the same price so that you wouldn't have to buy a fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My argument was two-fold, that A) if you bought the Lucifer at $50 and bought two fans (in a theoretical world where they would fit in the Node, like a lot of worlds) at $25 it still wouldn't perform as well as the U14S (as demonstrated in one of those reviews you didn't read) and that B) Noctua is known to have some of the greatest customer service ever, which is a nice perk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help myself - I'm totally going to twist this one!
> Both the D14 and the Lucifer can fit in the Node 304.
> Neither can be run with a pull fan (unless you weren't going to use an exhaust fan). As AMDATI admits and posts have demonstrated, both heatsinks push right up to the exhaust for a "third-fan" effect.
> As demonstrated in this thread, above, by curnching, you can use both stock fans for a dual-fan, push + push/pull configuration.
> Therefore, without question, the D14, with it's stock setup, is vastly superior to the Lucifer at ~$15 more - even if it wasn't before when it was demonstrated that it performs
> And yes, as several reviews demonstrated, the Lucifer's fan is mediocre - running at full speed it is 8* behind the U14S's fan at 800rpm, as one review demonstrated (see above).
> 
> Sincerely,
> Law Student, Debate Coach, and Community Advocate,
> Claes
> 
> /derail


Yes someone in an argument is always a student of something.

But this is exactly what I meant, and you're making it ever more clear; you want to make it into an argument soo convoluted, that it doesn't even matter who is correct in the end.

I also wouldn't consider A source, as a 'plethora' of sources...there you go again with the twist and insist.

I didn't think this thread needed me to put in 20+ images of heatsink comparisons. In any case, it's very easy to just check my google image search suggestion. Clearly you didn't even bother, otherwise you wouldn't still be refuting the facts. It's funny how you insist I post the facts, but don't even bother to check them for yourself.

-not a law student.


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Yes someone in an argument is always a student of something.


I should clarify - emphasis on continental philosophy (I have a background in logic, too!







) - I'm not planning on becoming a lawyer, just understanding how the law works (and constructs notions of citizenship, identity, and agency).
Quote:


> But this is exactly what I meant, and you're making it ever more clear; you want to make it into an argument soo convoluted, that it doesn't even matter who is correct in the end.


My argument is simple: while the Lucifer isn't a bad heatsink at $50, it's an average heatsink in that price range (see post 5017). If you were to spend $25 more on a U14S, you'd get far better performance (see reviews, which we'll get to in a moment) and lower noise out of a smaller heatsink - refuting your claim that heatsinks are just hunks of metal and weight is all that matters. Finally, I argue that dual-towers offer better performance than monolith towers with the D14/D15 (although any brand will yield better results).
Quote:


> I also wouldn't consider A source, as a 'plethora' of sources...there you go again with the twist and insist.


Actually, I posted 8 sources showing direct comparisons and 3 using inferred comparisons, all of which I've reposted below for your consideration. I must concede, though - I don't actually know what a plethora is in this context.

Have a nice day (waits for the "there's only 5* difference!" post).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> There's space for two fans... in the middle doing double-duty and in pull.
> The D14 was, though, which the D15 is almost identical to (just 5* better on average).
> I don't know why you're so aggressive when facts are against you... If you don't think the D14/D15 can outperform a Lucifer without a fan you are confused. Here's some specs on it running fanless against the best passive cooler out there, and here is a 5* difference difference in performance with one fan vs two for the D-14 and here for the D-15. Given that the Lucifer is 12* behind the D15 and 5* behind the U14S... well, I'll let you do the math
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See above, also, here is the Lucifer running passive and failing a 4.5Ghz OC on an i7-3770k, where the smaller and much older U12S beats the Lucifer when both are equipped with stock fans (as well as the U14S). Again, I'll let you figure out where popular dual-towers, inducing those not made by Noctua, fall on the map.
> Here's the U14S beating the Lucifer by 14* on a hot platform where fans are controlled by the motherboard.
> U14S winning by 8* with ULNA resistor, laughable passive performance for the Lucifer at stock volts.
> Finally, here's a passive D15 keeping a 3930k at 55*, a D14 keeping it at 57*, and the Lucifer at 65*.
> Technic3D has some excellent proof as well, including using reference fans across different rpms with different overclocks that really clarifies the noise difference as well as performance, but they changed their platform slightly after the Lucifer.
> Look, I'm not trying to deny that there are many excellent products that cost less than Noctua and other "premium" lines, but to say that all heatsinks are basically the same as they are all just a hunk of metal is hilariously misinformed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> While the Lucifer is an excellent heatsink for the price, the NH-U14S and D14/D15 pull far away from it performance wise once you introduce an overclock (while being quieter). You're also forgetting that the D-14 has placements for three fans, not two, as it's a dual-tower.
> 
> Heatsinks are more than the number of pipes and the weight - there's fin thickness and density, the base of the heatsink, contact and finish of the base, single vs dual-tower... To that effect, that Noctua was able to produce an average of something like 5* better performance with lower noise with the D15 than the D14 just goes to show how much of a difference talented engineers can make...
> 
> An example: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/noctua-nh-d15_5.html#sect0 - see the table, i7-3970X 4.4Ghz @ 1.25V
> 
> stock fan/s, 800rpm:
> D-15: 74*, 31db
> U14S 81*, 31db
> Lucifer: 86*, 32db
> 
> max rpm:
> D-15: 67*, 47db
> U-14S: 75*, 42db
> Lucifer: 76*, 44db


----------



## bobsaget

Chill out guys, my discussion with amdati was not meant to grab each other by the throat, either to be condescending. We are here to share opinions and knowledge, and ultimately lead people interested in the node 304 to make the best possible choice.

No one is wrong in this debate, there are pros and cons for each proposed solution.

We managed to keep this topic extremely informative with highly informed and active members, let's not ruin this


----------



## Edmonds92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Looks fine to me, I know I've already seen some Node304 builds w/ H90, but it will be a tight fit. I recently installed a H60 for a friend in its Node, it looked quite cramped already.
> 
> If I were you, I'd probably go for an aircooler.
> 
> Apart from the CPU cooler choice, looks good


I do like the idea of the watercoolers, do you think sa H60 might be a better fit? Failing that what air cooler would you recommend? I see a lot of people using the nocula cooler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Edmonds92
> Looking solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of games do you plan to play, and at what settings? (I want to make sure that your GPU decision is solid)
> I second the tower cooler idea by bobsaget. With either route, you will still be fine even with overclocking.
> Just a heads up, I believe the radiator will be about 1-2mm from the GPU.


I like playing FPS's mostly on my xbox I play battlefield but on switching to PC I'm really interested in playing arma 3 and the arma mods qmd I also love RTS games but they are a lot less graphically demanding I think? I'm looking to play at 1080p on wha ever settings the card can do but from readin reviews this is a decent 1080p card?

As above I do like the idea of a water cooler do you think a smaller rad would be a better choice? Or just go for the air cooler? What would you recommend?

Thanks for taking the time to reply


----------



## bobsaget

H60 will 100% fit, I installed one myself in a node build. It's a good solution, but I tend to favor aircoolers, which can be more silent while performing equally.
Either way, you really can't go wrong with an h60 / u12s / u14s IMO. Bigger CPU coolers such as double tower ones are good too performance wise, but may conflict with other components. It will also make maintenance or any other change requiring work on the mobo more difficult.


----------



## TonyL

Yup, bobsaget in on spot. Any route that you take, whether it is a watercooler or tower cooler, will work even with mild overclocks.
Here is an example of what I was talking about for the H90 being a close fit. As long as you do not have a backplate on the GPU, the H90 will fit according to the example.

You are right, that GPU was marketed towards 1080p MOBA & RTS gamers. If that is all the budget you have for the GPU, then it sounds like a good choice for your needs.


----------



## Edmonds92

Thanks for Help both of you it's much Appreciated


----------



## Hydro8

Hi

I read this thread since 2/3 weeks. I wanted to build a NAS/HTPC with this wonderful case.

My build :

MB : Asrock B85m itx
CPU : i5 4460
RAM : Crucial ballistix sport VLP 4G 1.35v
Case : Node 304 black
PSU : be quiet! L8 300W
SSD : Crucial m500 120go

Everything work well, my only problem is intel stock fan the only noisy part. I can't heard case's fans or psu.

So what do you think about thermalright true spirit 120M rev. A ? Apparently he's very quiet, i don't need big cooling (no oc).

I hope this RAD don't touch ram and the 3 hdd brackets.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydro8*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I read this thread since 2/3 weeks. I wanted to build a NAS/HTPC with this wonderful case.
> 
> My build :
> 
> MB : Asrock B85m itx
> CPU : i5 4460
> RAM : Crucial ballistix sport VLP 4G 1.35v
> Case : Node 304 black
> PSU : be quiet! L8 300W
> SSD : Crucial m500 120go
> 
> Everything work well, my only problem is intel stock fan the only noisy part. I can't heard case's fans or psu.
> 
> So what do you think about thermalright true spirit 120M rev. A ? Apparently he's very quiet, i don't need big cooling (no oc).
> 
> I hope this RAD don't touch ram and the 3 hdd brackets.


I am sure it wont touch ram, I had truespirit 120 BW once in my Node304 and it sure was silent. Your cpu will stay cool enough when cpu fan is set to silent, so you wont hear a thing.


----------



## Hydro8

Thank !

Maybe there are most quiet RAD at the same price ? (35$ in France)

HR02 Macho 120 fit inside node 304 with 3 hdd bracket and without GPU?


----------



## PrimeNode

I love the Node 304 so much, I bought a second one during the holiday sales. I made this white one my main rig.

i7-4690k
NH-U14S (Push/Pull)
Asus Z97i-Plus
960 Sandisk Ultra II SSD
16GB G.SKILL Ares
3TB WD Green
MSI 970
Corsair AX760
Replaced the front and rear fan with NOCTUA's

It literally is whisper-quiet, I love NOCTUA's and this case!


----------



## pe4nut666

love this case just installed a msi gtx 970 gaming and i am even getting better overall temps now cause of the extra fans the gpu added


----------



## TonyL

That is good to hear pe4nut!

@PrimeNode


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeNode*
> 
> I love the Node 304 so much, I bought a second one during the holiday sales. I made this white one my main rig.
> 
> i7-4690k
> NH-U14S (Push/Pull)
> Asus Z97i-Plus
> 960 Sandisk Ultra II SSD
> 16GB G.SKILL Ares
> 3TB WD Green
> MSI 970
> Corsair AX760
> Replaced the front and rear fan with NOCTUA's
> 
> It literally is whisper-quiet, I love NOCTUA's and this case!
> -snip-





Wow. Clean build overall. Acoustics is always a plus.
There is a bit of cable clutter due to the sleeves, but it sure does look slick.








The red accents go well with the GPU. Also, it looks like you painted the drive cage?
I've noticed that in general it looks like white Node 304's match better with Noctua fans.

It looks like you have a 160mm fully modular PSU in there. Did you remove the PSU bracket?
In doing so, I am guessing that was enough clearance for the GPU?
I am curious because I had to shorten the front panel insert for my build, in order to get it to fit.


----------



## PrimeNode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @PrimeNode
> 
> It looks like you have a 160mm fully modular PSU in there. Did you remove the PSU bracket?
> In doing so, I am guessing that was enough clearance for the GPU?
> I am curious because I had to shorten the front panel insert for my build, in order to get it to fit.


Yes, the PSU and sleeved cables were the only carryover from my previous build. With a couple of more zip ties, I was able to keep them out of the way for air-flow and and other moving parts.
Yup, I undid the PSU bracket and just angled it so that I had enough clearance for the GPU and I didn't have to mod the front panel insert.

I didn't paint the hard drive cage, this is my second Node. I have both the black and white one and I thought it looked cleaner with the matching drive bay instead of the contrasting color scheme. I'll post pics of my black one (which isn't that great).


----------



## sasparilla

http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_0344b1un0.jpg

This case is an absolute keeper.
I wish i could find two 92mm GentleTyphoons for the front of the case (currently i use 92mm Scythe ones), since they are my most favourite fans ever (technically and asthetically).
Specs are: G550, z97i-plus, 16GB RAM, 4790K, GTX980 stock, M.2 M550 256GB SSD, 1TB Samsung/Seagate 2,5" HDD, Noctua U12P SE2, GentleTyphoons all controlled via DC by the quite awesome ASUS UEFI Fan curves.


----------



## DarthTater

Hi All,

My first post the forums here. Looking forward to getting involved in the community. OK.... having built a swanky system into a Node 804 back in November I was lucky enough to catch the eye of the guys @ Fractal Design and after some discussion I now have a new Node 304 case to build into!









Want to sense check the gear I am looking to install with you guys:

CPU - i5 4690K
MOBO - MSI Z97i Gaming ACK
GFX - Asus GTX 780
PSU - Silverstone SFX 600W
RAM - Kingston HyperX Savage 8GB 2400MHz
Storage - Considering either an M2 only or a 512GB Crucial MX100 SSD (would need the SSD mounted behind front panel)

What are your recommendations on the CPU cooling front?

I have seen a Noctua nh-d15 and nh-d14 fitted in a Node 304, what are your thoughts?

Also thinking about running these passive - is this possible!!???

Thanks for any thoughts/help you're able to offer.

DT


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeNode*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasparilla*
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_0344b1un0.jpg


You guys are added


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> Also thinking about running these passive - is this possible!!???


You won't know until you try







Probably couldn't handle much of an overclock, especially not if you're not using the chassis fans, but those things are huge...


----------



## TonyL

@PrimeNode


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeNode*
> 
> Yes, the PSU and sleeved cables were the only carryover from my previous build. With a couple of more zip ties, I was able to keep them out of the way for air-flow and and other moving parts.
> Yup, I undid the PSU bracket and just angled it so that I had enough clearance for the GPU and I didn't have to mod the front panel insert.
> 
> I didn't paint the hard drive cage, this is my second Node. I have both the black and white one and I thought it looked cleaner with the matching drive bay instead of the contrasting color scheme. I'll post pics of my black one (which isn't that great).





Having the drive cage the same color as the case does give it a more spacious appearance. It's probably the clean looks that make it seem that way.

If I am looking at that picture correctly, it seems like the PSU is angled ever so slightly towards the motherboard at the exhaust side. Is there a particular reason for that?
Oh. I got it. That was done for GPU clearance.








Just curious. Was the PSU was moved back until you hit the front panel inset? (Probably is.)

@sasparilla


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasparilla*
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_0344b1un0.jpg
> 
> This case is an absolute keeper.
> I wish i could find two 92mm GentleTyphoons for the front of the case (currently i use 92mm Scythe ones), since they are my most favourite fans ever (technically and asthetically).
> Specs are: G550, z97i-plus, 16GB RAM, 4790K, GTX980 stock, M.2 M550 256GB SSD, 1TB Samsung/Seagate 2,5" HDD, Noctua U12P SE2, GentleTyphoons all controlled via DC by the quite awesome ASUS UEFI Fan curves.





Those GTs are rocking in that case.








Clean build. I like the cable management.

@DarthTater


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> My first post the forums here. Looking forward to getting involved in the community. OK.... having built a swanky system into a Node 804 back in November I was lucky enough to catch the eye of the guys @ Fractal Design and after some discussion I now have a new Node 304 case to build into!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to sense check the gear I am looking to install with you guys:
> 
> CPU - i5 4690K
> MOBO - MSI Z97i Gaming ACK
> GFX - Asus GTX 780
> PSU - Silverstone SFX 600W
> RAM - Kingston HyperX Savage 8GB 2400MHz
> Storage - Considering either an M2 only or a 512GB Crucial MX100 SSD (would need the SSD mounted behind front panel)
> 
> What are your recommendations on the CPU cooling front?
> 
> I have seen a Noctua nh-d15 and nh-d14 fitted in a Node 304, what are your thoughts?
> 
> Also thinking about running these passive - is this possible!!???
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts/help you're able to offer.
> 
> DT





Hello! Welcome.
The intended build and parts look solid. I am guessing this is a gaming build.









Considering that the Maxwell GPUs have been out for a while, I will assume that you already owned the GPU before. That GPU is still a beast!
For single tower coolers the Noctua NH-U14S is one of the best you can get, otherwise its little brother the NH-U12S will work just as fine with a more room to work with.
For dual tower coolers, you are on spot. The NH-D15 should fit (double check compatibility at their website).

Passive cooling? No, I advise against it, but as mentioned you could always try. Set a lenient fan curve if you are worried about noise.
For the Node 304 I would go for a single tower, but with a dual tower, you will be able to run the fan at lower speeds and achieve the same temperatures simply because of the sheer amount of surface area.

Feel free to ask more questions.


----------



## giocos

My build:
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($238.99 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Scythe Kotetsu 79.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($41.11 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Memory:* Kingston Savage 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($71.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card ($390.49 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 (White) Mini ITX Tower Case ($113.20 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
*Total:* $855.78
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-02-16 11:01 EST-0500_


----------



## DarthTater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Hello! Welcome.
> The intended build and parts look solid. I am guessing this is a gaming build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that the Maxwell GPUs have been out for a while, I will assume that you already owned the GPU before. That GPU is still a beast!
> For single tower coolers the Noctua NH-U14S is one of the best you can get, otherwise its little brother the NH-U12S will work just as fine with a more room to work with.
> For dual tower coolers, you are on spot. The NH-D15 should fit (double check compatibility at their website).
> 
> Passive cooling? No, I advise against it, but as mentioned you could always try. Set a lenient fan curve if you are worried about noise.
> For the Node 304 I would go for a single tower, but with a dual tower, you will be able to run the fan at lower speeds and achieve the same temperatures simply because of the sheer amount of surface area.
> 
> Feel free to ask more questions.


Thanks TonyL. Yes, the build is primarily a gaming build and will be used by my son to play FSX @ 1440p.

I'm not planning to run any spinning media in the rig so plan to remove the drive racks along with the central case brace. How much of a pain in the rear end would fitting the NH-D15 be? I've checked compatibility on MSI's web site and it looks like it will fit.

On the GFX front, I am running a Palit Super Jetstream GTX 980 in my own rig. As this is my son's I had to opt to go for a cost saving measure and had a friend who was selling the 780 GTX (Asus DirectCU II) card, so I snapped that up.

Where is the best place to post my build log?


----------



## PrimeNode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @PrimeNode
> If I am looking at that picture correctly, it seems like the PSU is angled ever so slightly towards the motherboard at the exhaust side. Is there a particular reason for that?
> Oh. I got it. That was done for GPU clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious. Was the PSU was moved back until you hit the front panel inset? (Probably is.)


Correct, it's angled that way so I didn't have to cut off the end of the front panel insert. Could easily fit a longer GPU in the future with the PSU bracket unscrewed along with a short PSU.


----------



## contay

Btw, everyone. As there has been once again recent discussion about large, single tower aircoolers, I'd like to promote Thermalright True Spirit 140 to compete with Noctuas. It is even asymmetrically aligned, so it sits very well with smaller boards and fits well in Node. I somehow scrambled my photos but I'll take some new pics tomorrow so you'll see how it goes with Asrock H97-Board.


----------



## TonyL

Yep. That is another alternative mentioned by contay.
More contributions are always welcome!









It really comes down to each person's goals and taste. Some are willing to shell out more for the confidence of the brand, performance, acoustics, and aesthetics of the cooler.

@giocos


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giocos*
> 
> My build:
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($238.99 @ Amazon)
> *CPU Cooler:* Scythe Kotetsu 79.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($41.11 @ Amazon)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> *Memory:* Kingston Savage 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($71.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card ($390.49 @ Amazon)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 (White) Mini ITX Tower Case ($113.20 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
> *Total:* $855.78
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-02-16 11:01 EST-0500_





Nice. I like the contrast of the CPU cooler compared to the case.

It looks like you removed the PSU bracket as well. Did you anticipate doing that for your build?

You kind of got a hang of those cables.







Is there any particular reason why you chose a 750W unit?
I am curious because that is well beyond more than enough for your build.









@PrimeNode


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> Thanks TonyL. Yes, the build is primarily a gaming build and will be used by my son to play FSX @ 1440p.
> 
> I'm not planning to run any spinning media in the rig so plan to remove the drive racks along with the central case brace. How much of a pain in the rear end would fitting the NH-D15 be? I've checked compatibility on MSI's web site and it looks like it will fit.
> 
> On the GFX front, I am running a Palit Super Jetstream GTX 980 in my own rig. As this is my son's I had to opt to go for a cost saving measure and had a friend who was selling the 780 GTX (Asus DirectCU II) card, so I snapped that up.
> 
> Where is the best place to post my build log?





I do not think it will be tough to get in there. It is just harder to work on the motherboard once the massive cooler is installed.
Since you plan on removing the drive cage, you can try to remove the center support bar as well in order to gain additional room. That way you might be able to use all the fans on the NH-D15 (with drive cages the front fan could not fit).
I am running a GTX 780 Classified and it is a Beast! That card will be kicking for a good while.

I guess you can post your build log on the SFF general forum. Could somebody spot check for me on that?


----------



## giocos

@TonyL


Spoiler: Original Post



Nice. I like the contrast of the CPU cooler compared to the case.

It looks like you removed the PSU bracket as well. Did you anticipate doing that for your build?

You kind of got a hang of those cables.







Is there any particular reason why you chose a 750W unit?
I am curious because that is well beyond more than enough for your build.











The PSU bracket is useless, but i just see i have to remove during construction.
i buy the 750W because,here in my country, the difference between 650w and 750w is just a few euro so why not? and i buy the x series because i like the hibrid silent fan.


----------



## TonyL

Oh. That's right. You got a higher wattage because you wanted to take advantage of the fanless mode.
Getting a higher wattage increases the fanless operation range. Cool.
That is a solid unit. Top notch build quality. You have clean power for sure.


----------



## vb10

Anyone with a white case interested in swapping the drive cages?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Yep. That is another alternative mentioned by contay.
> More contributions are always welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really comes down to each person's goals and taste. Some are willing to shell out more for the confidence of the brand, performance, acoustics, and aesthetics of the cooler.


Actually it is rather silent and efficient. What comes to aesthetics... Black and white is way better than Noctua standard colour scheme







also, asymmetrical design helps fitting really.


----------



## kaspar737

Finished my build a few days ago.
The store screwed up and gave me a 750W unit for the price of 650W. GTX 670 will be changed against a R9 3XX card soon hopefully. You may also notice a 1280x1024 monitor (what year is it). That will be changed against a decent FreeSync monitor or when I've had enough of this monitor, whichever comes first hehe


----------



## DarthTater

Nice rig....

I'm considering some mods to my Node 304... involving:

Mod the case front to allow the mounting of a SFX PSU in an orientation that allows super clean cable routing to the motherboard.
Mod the case front to allow the mounting of a 120mm intake fan
Use 3mm matt plexi to clean up the case front, floor and visible surface on the rear of the case to hide holes/tidy up
Cut a window in the case top to show off the super clean build
Thoughts?


----------



## Nocturin

I think I may be joining this soon. Muhahahahaha.


----------



## K4IKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> Nice rig....
> 
> I'm considering some mods to my Node 304... involving:
> 
> Mod the case front to allow the mounting of a SFX PSU in an orientation that allows super clean cable routing to the motherboard.
> Mod the case front to allow the mounting of a 120mm intake fan
> Use 3mm matt plexi to clean up the case front, floor and visible surface on the rear of the case to hide holes/tidy up
> Cut a window in the case top to show off the super clean build
> Thoughts?


Good ideas, but how exactly are you planning to mod the front to fit the SFX power supply? If you have the exhaust at the front then your 120mm intake fan will be recirculating PSU exhaust. Got any drawings?


----------



## DarthTater

Thinking about modding a an isolator behind the front panel to prevent recirculation of psu exhaust air....


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Good ideas, but how exactly are you planning to mod the front to fit the SFX power supply? If you have the exhaust at the front then your 120mm intake fan will be recirculating PSU exhaust. Got any drawings?


He might turn fan around in sfx psu, so it has intake in front and pushes warm air inside the case. It affects very little to system temps, but would work better as there wouldn't be air stagnation behind front cover


----------



## lexsan

My case was making a vibrating type noise, which now I know is the GPU fan filter on the side.
Do you guys have this, is it a misalign on my part ? I've already ruined 2 fan blades and got a warranty replace.
Don't want to risk it.











I'm running with side removed right now. Should I just keep it open like this, or do I have to re-align the motherboard
and rebuild the system ?


----------



## MicroCat

New Breadbox on the Block....

I'm new here and grateful to have found this awesome thread filled with sweet builds.

Building a new desktop work/photo edit system for my sis. No gaming. Other than the writing game. Where no one wins.

She wanted a small quiet system and selected the white appliance edition of the Node 304 over the brushed sculptures from Lian Li. Not really budget-constrained, so that's nice for a change.

Initially I suggested a small SSD and a large spindle drive. She decided she only wants a large SSD and will use USB3 external drives for her sneakernet media empire.

So here's the proposed Noctuated build list: (haven't found a stock case fan that didn't sound better sitting on the shelf staring down at whirling brown and beige)

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core OEM/Tray Processor ($213.98 @ OutletPC)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($61.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($100.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Kingston Fury Black Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($71.49 @ SuperBiiz)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 1TB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($419.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 (White) Mini ITX Tower Case ($84.99 @ NCIX US)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($88.98 @ OutletPC)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A14 PWM 82.5 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A9 PWM 46.4 CFM 92mm Fan ($14.98 @ OutletPC)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A9 PWM 46.4 CFM 92mm Fan ($14.98 @ OutletPC)
*Other:* Cooler Master V550-Compact-Mini-ITX ($82.99)
*Total:* $1174.35

No dGPU. Yet. May add one when the 16-20nm parade comes to town.

Selected the 4690k because it's only $30 more than say a 4570 and theoretically will run cooler and well....faster if someone's brother wants to turn up the dial...(and he does)

The biggest issue for me in the Node 304 is the biggest part in the case - the power supply. That it can support a full ATX power supply is great. But, it bugs my proportional sense of proportions.

The Cooler Master (Enhance) V550 is the current first choice - compact (150 mm x 86 mm x 140 mm) semi-modular, quiet fan, good reviews. And awesome efficiency with small loads.

The new shiny promise of small and quiet is the Silverstone SX500-LG - however initial reports from some early adopters report that the fan is clicky at low rpm and once spun up doesn't spin down. And it's Silverstone V1, so there's that. (If it were my build, I'd just get the ST30, void the warranty, install a Noiseblocker and relax quietly by the breadbox)

Other bigger options:

XFX XTR-550 - Based on the Seasonic G platform, but fully modular and a quieter fan profile (at low power) - I have a G550 in a Ghost and the fan runs most of the time, while it's quiet, it's not silent. And it doesn't sit on my desk. I'm a freak about fan noise - been diagnosed as SPCR positive.

Seasonic SS-400FL2 - Fanless, no fan noise. But, coil whiny-ness is a known issue in some units. Who wins in the coil whine lottery?

Monstrously quiet:
Rosewill SilentNight - fanless, whineless and well reviewed, but it's a 170mm long monster that weighs more than a box of breadboxes. Will the modular cables fit? What is the max width for PS and cables without a GPU?

This build will be minimal and silent as possible - 1 SSD, no drive cages. (Might as well send them to VB10 ;-)

Be happy to hear any quiet, reliable power supply recommendations that I've overlooked. Might just buy an extra couple units and stage my own little silent power shootout, er, shush-out.

Will post some build pics, once I find the courage to commit to a power supply. Or two. Or three.









Thanks to all you contributors for this great info-ode-to-a-node!


----------



## eatnooM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexsan*
> 
> My case was making a vibrating type noise, which now I know is the GPU fan filter on the side.
> Do you guys have this, is it a misalign on my part ? I've already ruined 2 fan blades and got a warranty replace.
> Don't want to risk it.
> 
> I'm running with side removed right now. Should I just keep it open like this, or do I have to re-align the motherboard
> and rebuild the system ?


At a glance, looks like you just have a pretty thick graphics card - the Node doesn't accommodate 2.5-slot cards particularly well. Pretty sure I read about others in this thread using magnetic DEMCiflex dust filters instead of the stock mesh which you've removed to deal with this - you might want to look into those!


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexsan*
> 
> My case was making a vibrating type noise, which now I know is the GPU fan filter on the side.
> Do you guys have this, is it a misalign on my part ? I've already ruined 2 fan blades and got a warranty replace.
> Don't want to risk it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running with side removed right now. Should I just keep it open like this, or do I have to re-align the motherboard
> and rebuild the system ?


I would look into misalignment. Many people, myself included run the MSI 970/980 gaming model in the node without issues with the GPU vent.


----------



## Jamnbam

@MicroCat

My understanding is that H97 boards aren't designed for "turning up the dial". A Z97 board would be a better option for you, I mean, your sister.


----------



## MicroCat

Ha! Yeah...it's her OC. ASUS supports a little OC action in their H97 for DC CPUs like the 4690k. I'm not making this up.

So...it seems like a practical, silent H series system on the outside...but it has a devil inside that wants to go faster. And can. ;-)


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexsan*


You are both added.


----------



## TonyL

@MicroCat


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> New Breadbox on the Block....
> 
> I'm new here and grateful to have found this awesome thread filled with sweet builds.
> 
> Building a new desktop work/photo edit system for my sis. No gaming. Other than the writing game. Where no one wins.
> 
> She wanted a small quiet system and selected the white appliance edition of the Node 304 over the brushed sculptures from Lian Li. Not really budget-constrained, so that's nice for a change.
> 
> Initially I suggested a small SSD and a large spindle drive. She decided she only wants a large SSD and will use USB3 external drives for her sneakernet media empire.
> 
> So here's the proposed Noctuated build list: (haven't found a stock case fan that didn't sound better sitting on the shelf staring down at whirling brown and beige)
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core OEM/Tray Processor ($213.98 @ OutletPC)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($61.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($100.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* Kingston Fury Black Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($71.49 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 1TB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($419.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 (White) Mini ITX Tower Case ($84.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($88.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A14 PWM 82.5 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A9 PWM 46.4 CFM 92mm Fan ($14.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A9 PWM 46.4 CFM 92mm Fan ($14.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Other:* Cooler Master V550-Compact-Mini-ITX ($82.99)
> *Total:* $1174.35
> 
> No dGPU. Yet. May add one when the 16-20nm parade comes to town.
> 
> Selected the 4690k because it's only $30 more than say a 4570 and theoretically will run cooler and well....faster if someone's brother wants to turn up the dial...(and he does)
> 
> The biggest issue for me in the Node 304 is the biggest part in the case - the power supply. That it can support a full ATX power supply is great. But, it bugs my proportional sense of proportions.
> 
> The Cooler Master (Enhance) V550 is the current first choice - compact (150 mm x 86 mm x 140 mm) semi-modular, quiet fan, good reviews. And awesome efficiency with small loads.
> 
> The new shiny promise of small and quiet is the Silverstone SX500-LG - however initial reports from some early adopters report that the fan is clicky at low rpm and once spun up doesn't spin down. And it's Silverstone V1, so there's that. (If it were my build, I'd just get the ST30, void the warranty, install a Noiseblocker and relax quietly by the breadbox)
> 
> Other bigger options:
> 
> XFX XTR-550 - Based on the Seasonic G platform, but fully modular and a quieter fan profile (at low power) - I have a G550 in a Ghost and the fan runs most of the time, while it's quiet, it's not silent. And it doesn't sit on my desk. I'm a freak about fan noise - been diagnosed as SPCR positive.
> 
> Seasonic SS-400FL2 - Fanless, no fan noise. But, coil whiny-ness is a known issue in some units. Who wins in the coil whine lottery?
> 
> Monstrously quiet:
> Rosewill SilentNight - fanless, whineless and well reviewed, but it's a 170mm long monster that weighs more than a box of breadboxes. Will the modular cables fit? What is the max width for PS and cables without a GPU?
> 
> This build will be minimal and silent as possible - 1 SSD, no drive cages. (Might as well send them to VB10 ;-)
> 
> Be happy to hear any quiet, reliable power supply recommendations that I've overlooked. Might just buy an extra couple units and stage my own little silent power shootout, er, shush-out.
> 
> Will post some build pics, once I find the courage to commit to a power supply. Or two. Or three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all you contributors for this great info-ode-to-a-node!





Hello. Welcome!
First off, that is so nice of you to build a system for your sister.
Now lets cut to the chase.
Overall the intended build looks solid.








I appreciate that you gave me the full context of your build.

Concerning the PSU, the Node 304 can accomidate up to 160mm non-modular and a 150mm modular PSU. If you want to put a 160mm modular PSU, then the PSU bracket will have to be removed. Check out post #4863 for the clearance with a 160mm modular PSU. Many members have been able to get away with just removing the PSU bracket to get the PSU to fit. For my case, I happen to need to shorten the front insert because I wanted the unit to sit flush with the front. This is of course considering that at GPU longer than 170mm will be installed.
Without a GPU, or with a short GPU, you can get any length PSU to fit.

If I were you, I would keep the option of being able to fit a full length GPU in the case. You never know, you might need some GPU power for photo-editing.

I personally use a Corsair RM650 PSU, and I have had no issues. This unit runs fanless most of the time unless I draw more than 40% of its capacity, but even then the unit is very quiet (my case fans are louder). My system is about three feet away from me. Now, the downside is that people frown upon the Corsair RM series because of the build quality. Apparently, they cut some corners on the choice/quality of capacitors. Check out the review on JonnyGURU, and determine if you are okay with the quality.
I promise that it is quiet though.









Feel free to ask more questions!

@DarthTater


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> Nice rig....
> 
> I'm considering some mods to my Node 304... involving:
> 
> Mod the case front to allow the mounting of a SFX PSU in an orientation that allows super clean cable routing to the motherboard.
> Mod the case front to allow the mounting of a 120mm intake fan
> Use 3mm matt plexi to clean up the case front, floor and visible surface on the rear of the case to hide holes/tidy up
> Cut a window in the case top to show off the super clean build
> Thoughts?





It is certainly possible to do all that you stated.









As mentioned, the airflow concerning the PSU will be a bit odd if the exhaust is facing the front. (I doubt it will affect your temperatures too much.)

Mounting a 120mm fan and adding plexi to the front will be the challenge. The case already has two protrusions in the front for the two 92mm fans, so it is going to take some creativity trying to figure out how to mount it nicely. The only way to clean that up is to cut it flush with the rest of the case front.
Even if that is done, lets say that you want to mount the 120mm fan form inside the case. You have to keep in mind that there are drive cages. Looking at my build, I say you will not be able to use 3.5" HDDs. Worst case scenario, (could be good though for clean looks) you can remove the cages altogether and not deal with them.
The 3mm plexi is a great idea for cleaning up the front, but you are going to need to find a way to mount the power switch and USBs.

Concerning your third point about the plexi, could you elaborate please, I am not sure if I am getting the full scope of your project.

@lexsan


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexsan*
> 
> My case was making a vibrating type noise, which now I know is the GPU fan filter on the side.
> Do you guys have this, is it a misalign on my part ? I've already ruined 2 fan blades and got a warranty replace.
> Don't want to risk it.
> -snip-
> 
> -snip-
> 
> -snip-
> 
> I'm running with side removed right now. Should I just keep it open like this, or do I have to re-align the motherboard
> and rebuild the system ?





Could you elaborate on your issue a little bit more please. I am not fully understanding the problem.
I understand that you believe your case GPU intake filter rattles.
How do you know that your motherboard is misaligned? What do you mean you ruined 2 fan blades?

It is certainly okay to have the case run without the GPU filter. Your GPU will just gather more dust, but that will increase airflow. You also need to be careful not to stick your finger in there while it is running.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I think I may be joining this soon. Muhahahahaha.


----------



## MicroCat

@TonyL

Thanks for the critique and measurements. Seems like the V550 will be a great match (size and quietness). Will still get a 2nd PS unit like the SX500-LG and maybe a G550 just for safety's sake. ;-)

Hope to get the build going in mid-march, with full build images posted by mid-may(ish), hopefully this year. ;-)


----------



## fleetfeather

would not overclock an i5 on a non-heatsinked H97 board in a small case wherein the CPU cooler blocks most of the airflow


----------



## MicroCat

@fleetfeather

Good points. However, the Asus H97-Plus has sinks. Expect it will be be a small overclock as befits the small board. ;-)



I'm a little shocked on a site that has overclock in its first name, that you would suggest not overclocking. Isn't that against the house rules?


----------



## fleetfeather

That board is the H97-Plus; an ATX form factor board. The H97I-Plus (the ITX form factor board) does not have a vrm heatsink.

edit: I know you're joking, but really I'm a huge fan of overclocking. With that said, I'm also a firm believer of overclocking using hardware that is designed for overclocking purposes. On the opposing side of the spectrum, I'm very much against not making the most of a purchase if you _do_ buy "overclocking hardware".


----------



## MicroCat

Oopsie....Thanks for the correction. Was thinking this little mITX board has everything that an ATX has. ;-)

May go for the Z97 edition. Or just settle for all cores turbo.

The image with the sinks is from the H97-Plus product page. As seen in the 'Ultimate Cooling' tab....Hmmm...Asus...


----------



## lexsan

@TonyL
previously I broke 2 fan blades from the left fan - got warranty replace (i did some pulling and pushing while running furmark...)
Now I know rattling is from the fan filter, indeed have to be careful not to poke the fans but I sure don't want to re-build the system !


----------



## warzyfko

@lexsan
Quote:


> Now I know rattling is from the fan filter, indeed have to be careful not to poke the fans but I sure don't want to re-build the system !


Hi,
I do have the same issue. My GPU filter started to rattle few days ago, after I've added an old HD642JJ HDD to my build - it turned out that it is the part which creates the most vibration. What scares me now after reading your posts is that I also have a MSI 970 GTX - I didn't realize that while silencing the filter i could damage my GPU's fan! :-( I will try to take a closer look at this late in the evening today and possibly come back with some thoughts.

Br, Warzyfko


----------



## TonyL

@lexsan
I see. You were trying to find the source of the rattling, and when you were messing with the GPU fan filter it happened to get caught on the GPU. I am surprised that the GPU fan blades would break that easily.

A quick side note. I would not recommend running Furmark for stress testing on your GPU because I heard that it could destroy the card prematurely. Try something else like Unigine Heavan or Valley.

Anyway. @warzyfko has made an excellent observation about the source that causes the rattling. You are correct, the HDDs could be causing the vibrations in the system. Hey warzyfko, do not worry too much about damaging your GPU. As long as you do not push the GPU filter while the system is running, you should be okay. Pushing the GPU filter could cause it to pop out. That is probably what happened to lexsan.

As for a possible fix. @lexsan & @warzyfko try to pop out the filter while the cover is removed and flip it so that the filter is installed 180 degrees from its previous position (upside down basically). If that does not work try to add thickness to the perimeter of the filter cutout on the case cover by adding tape or something else similar.

@MicroCat


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> @TonyL
> 
> Thanks for the critique and measurements. Seems like the V550 will be a great match (size and quietness). Will still get a 2nd PS unit like the SX500-LG and maybe a G550 just for safety's sake. ;-)
> 
> Hope to get the build going in mid-march, with full build images posted by mid-may(ish), hopefully this year. ;-)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Oopsie....Thanks for the correction. Was thinking this little mITX board has everything that an ATX has. ;-)
> 
> May go for the Z97 edition. Or just settle for all cores turbo.
> 
> The image with the sinks is from the H97-Plus product page. As seen in the 'Ultimate Cooling' tab....Hmmm...Asus...





In terms of noise, I have heard members claim that the CM V550 and the Seasonic G550 have similar acoustics.
bobsaget was not satisfied enough with the sound that he even replaced the fan. Yes it voided warranty, but I highly doubt the quality of Seasonic will fail.
I do not know too much about the Silverstone SX500-LG since it is new. The updated 120mm fan should help with the top-end acoustics.

Regarding the H97 for overclocking. If you really wanted to stretch it, you could get away with mild overclocks. The hardware might not be too happy with you though. Besides that though, even if they announced you can overclock using that platform, you how to keep in mind that it is a hit or miss kind of thing. Check out a few cases on Google for the Asus H97I-Plus where people could not get it to work.
So spending a little bit more for hardware designed for overclocking will save you a headache and it will last longer as well.








I see that you are leaning towards Z97 now.

Here is another route to consider. You can keep the H97 and switch the CPU for an Intel Intel Xeon E3‑1231V3. The benefit you get is hyper-threading, assuming the program utilizes it. The Intel Xeon E3‑1231V3 is essentially a locked i7 with no iGPU. This CPU would be great if you are trying to hash out work.


----------



## MicroCat

@TonyL

Thank you for increasing the budget. ;-)

I will tell sis she needs the Z97 edition for the...wifi...yes, that's it! The Wifi. Oh and it overclocks too..What a coincidence...

Bad news about the CM V550 fan noise reports. Do you have any links? The reviews I've seen have remarked on how quiet it is...The initial SX-500-LG user reports over at [H]ard have mixed sounds. Some are reporting clicky fans while others have spoken up about the silence. Ya pays ya money and yada yada...

Will definitely pick up an extra power supply (or two) and play the silence lottery in variety, if not style.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> @TonyL
> 
> Thank you for increasing the budget. ;-)
> 
> I will tell sis she needs the Z97 edition for the...wifi...yes, that's it! The Wifi. Oh and it overclocks too..What a coincidence...
> 
> Bad news about the CM V550 fan noise reports. Do you have any links? The reviews I've seen have remarked on how quiet it is...The initial SX-500-LG user reports over at [H]ard have mixed sounds. Some are reporting clicky fans while others have spoken up about the silence. Ya pays ya money and yada yada...
> 
> Will definitely pick up an extra power supply (or two) and play the silence lottery in variety, if not style.


The V550 fan noise is not that of an issue according to various reviews (see TPU and johnnyguru). It depends on your tolerance. You'll probably be hearing your HDDs, GPU depending on the model or CPU cooler before the PSU. If you're looking for a dead silent build, the PSU is probably the last item to look at.
As TonyL said, I ended up replacing the fan of my seasonic G550, which was very easy. All you need is a 2 pin fan adapter and be sure the replacing fan is similar to the included one in terms of voltage. It will void the warranty though.
I've got a few pics in my rig below if you want to see the operation









Anyway I pretty much gave up on the 0 noise build ever since I bought this GTX980 last september. Not as noisy as I thought it would be, but definitely "hearable". Rest of my setup is dead silent though.


----------



## MicroCat

@bobsaget

I was just reading your ADDA fan swap post and came back here to hear about it. ;-) I have a 2nd gen G550 with the Jamicon fan. Better than the ADDA? Don't know. I don't find it silent, it's noticeable - not horrible or annoying, but every dB counts.

You're probably right about the PS noise being low on the noise offender list...it's just that it's the one of the least controllable variables (outside of warranty voiding mods) - prefer to choose the known quietest model if possible. Especially since the little Node will be sitting on the desk - closer to earshot distance. This will be my first 'desktop' case build since a previous century and those vintage units were hellish noisy. So much beige, painful disk seeks and noise...

My quiet obsession with PS noise has me thinking that current modular power supplies aren't modular enough. Someone needs to offer a true modular PS with a fan bay so we can plug in the 3rd party fans of our choice, like we do now for heatsinks/rads. And let us tweak our own PWM fan profile...


----------



## TonyL

Hah! Sorry for pushing the profile on the budget.









bobsaget is on spot about the sound tolerance of each person. It depends on how much you will take notice. My ears happen to be sensitive to noise.

It looks like you are pretty set on overclocking that 4690K despite the Xeon E3‑1231V3 being better for content creation.


----------



## MicroCat

@TonyL, the Xeon pusher!









You just want my sis to suffer serious long term hearing and brain damage like every other 980 sufferer, er, user on here.









90% of the content she will be creating is the written word(s)...the other 5% will be photo editing, but not Adobe CC level pixel bending. More basic. The other 5% will be some video editing/rendering...but she has her brother do that on his 4.6Ghz Xeon 5660 for free.

This simple build started out with an Asus H97/4570 combo...then I discovered this thread and all the awesome builds and well....here I am turning my sis into an overclocking gamer. What's next, tattoos, piercings and custom water loop?


----------



## contay

I can recommend Xeon too (I have 1231V3 on my node with Asrock H97) always over i5 if you are not overclocking and agains i5 K-model if you are rendering something etc.


----------



## MicroCat

Good news! (For those of you following this mini-saga at home), my sister thinks having built-in WiFi is a great idea. So Z97 it is....and a coincidental OC when I visit.

Next up - custom water loops with zero maintenance.









You guys are a bad influence. So glad I found this thread.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Good news! (For those of you following this mini-saga at home), my sister thinks having built-in WiFi is a great idea. So Z97 it is....and a coincidental OC when I visit.
> 
> Next up - custom water loops with zero maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are a bad influence. So glad I found this thread.


what do you mean by "zero maintenance" watercooling? Watercooling is the opposite of zero maintenance imo









About the PSU, I guess you could get another psu than the ones that are recommended here (V550, G550, silverstone strider) if you're willing to remove the PSU bracket. Semi-fanless PSU maybe?


----------



## MicroCat

Oh, so you don't have to drain the air out of your Noctuas and TS140 every 3 months? ;-)

Definitely going to try the V550 first. It's small, efficient and quiet (reportedly). Then if it's too something...will try the new Silverstone SX-500LG and then a 550G with a San Ace PWM.


----------



## TonyL

@MicroCat


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> @TonyL, the Xeon pusher!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just want my sis to suffer serious long term hearing and brain damage like every other 980 sufferer, er, user on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of the content she will be creating is the written word(s)...the other 5% will be photo editing, but not Adobe CC level pixel bending. More basic. The other 5% will be some video editing/rendering...but she has her brother do that on his 4.6Ghz Xeon 5660 for free.
> 
> This simple build started out with an Asus H97/4570 combo...then I discovered this thread and all the awesome builds and well....here I am turning my sis into an overclocking gamer. What's next, tattoos, piercings and custom water loop?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Good news! (For those of you following this mini-saga at home), my sister thinks having built-in WiFi is a great idea. So Z97 it is....and a coincidental OC when I visit.
> 
> Next up - custom water loops with zero maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are a bad influence. So glad I found this thread.





Sorry. I did not intend to push you to go for the Xeon. I only mentioned it again because you did not acknowledge the suggestion and I thought you might have missed it.
Surely the comment about making others suffer with ill-advised suggestions was a joke. No, I am not trying to make people purchase high-end everything.









Now regarding the build. Since you have a nice workstation rig already, and are willing to let your sister borrow it as needed, why does she need more power for written word(s)?
An Intel i3 can do that just fine, even the original simple build with the i5 4570 is very generous. Sticking with the Asus H97/i5 4570 build will keep that budget down if that is a concern.

I think you you really just want to overclock that i5 4690K, and that is perfectly fine!
Running a chip at ~4.6 GHz for word documents is a bit much if you ask me, but if it is just for kicks, that's cool. Having extra power is nice, and you might like tweaking chips for a hobby.


----------



## MicroCat

@TonyL
_"Surely the comment about making others suffer with ill-advised suggestions was a joke. No, I am not trying to make people purchase high-end everything."_

Yes, it surely was...I like to tease, joke and generally make outrageous comments, but never to offend. If you ever see something I write looking like serious trolling - just smack me. Yeah..joking again. Sort of.

It's been a hilarious design process....a week ago she wanted a good, quiet basic system mainly for writing. But she's been getting into wildlife photography/video...and she asked what it would take to have a decent platform for that and feature creep ensued. ;-)

For video work, you can never have enough cores and clocks...and today she jumped at the chance to have built-in WiFi...so the Z97I-Plus it is. The final step is a 4790k or next fall's(year's?) Broadwell-K. And a big GPU for OpenCL accelerated video efx.

She may even start hanging out here and acquire a taste for overclocking on her own. (Her current rig is overclocked - i5-750 @3.6/evga FTW in a big dust-sucking case. She complained 5 years ago when I built that one that it was too pokey at stock clocks. So there is a family pattern..







)

Hopefully, we get this built before she asks why she can't have a 5960x with quad 290s in a cute little breadbox.


----------



## DarthTater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> New Breadbox on the Block....
> 
> The biggest issue for me in the Node 304 is the biggest part in the case - the power supply. That it can support a full ATX power supply is great. But, it bugs my proportional sense of proportions.
> 
> The Cooler Master (Enhance) V550 is the current first choice - compact (150 mm x 86 mm x 140 mm) semi-modular, quiet fan, good reviews. And awesome efficiency with small loads.
> 
> The new shiny promise of small and quiet is the Silverstone SX500-LG - however initial reports from some early adopters report that the fan is clicky at low rpm and once spun up doesn't spin down. And it's Silverstone V1, so there's that. (If it were my build, I'd just get the ST30, void the warranty, install a Noiseblocker and relax quietly by the breadbox)
> 
> Thanks to all you contributors for this great info-ode-to-a-node!


@MicroCat

Reading this along with your later posts made me chuckle.

I'm gathering bits for my Node 304 build but this one will be used by my son for his school work and of course, a cheeky bit of gaming (FSX is his focus at the moment)....

Have you thought about the SFX 600W PSU by Silverstone. I have just taken delivery of one and the build quality looks great. I have read some good reviews out there (SilentPC do a decent write up). It may be worth a look for you too.

Good choice on the motherboard.... same as what I have here.... (still in a box)..... I'm in the process of assessing mods to enable a super clean build minus drive racks and I plan to throw a Noctua D15 into the mix for ****s and giggles.....

Keep the humour coming bud and welcome to the forum!


----------



## MicroCat

@DarthTater

Hey, thanks for the welcome!

I did consider the SFX600 initially, then saw the shiny new 120mm fanned SX-500LG. My worry, and hopefully not yours, is the 80mm sonic spinner in the 600 will be noisy. And there is no Noiseblocker swap for it since it has a really low startup voltage.

Do you mean the H97 or the recently upgraded Z97-plus board? It's tough to keep up, I know.

That's so awesome that you will cram a D15 in the little desk fridge! Can't wait for the pics of the industrial hydraulic press you'll need to put the cover on. ;-) .


----------



## DarthTater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> @DarthTater
> 
> I did consider the SFX600 initially, then saw the shiny new 120mm fanned SX-500LG. My worry, and hopefully not yours, is the 80mm sonic spinner in the 600 will be noisy. And there is no Noiseblocker swap for it since it has a really low startup voltage.


OOOhhhh just looked at that PSU - would that provide enough juice for a 4690k and GTX 780?

The board I am using is the MSI Gaming Z97l ACK.... released in December with the CPU socket pushed further up the board away from the PCI-E slot...


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> OOOhhhh just looked at that PSU - would that provide enough juice for a 4690k and GTX 780?
> 
> The board I am using is the MSI Gaming Z97l ACK.... released in December with the CPU socket pushed further up the board away from the PCI-E slot...


According to my PS calculations, (which are not rated on accuracy, but effort), technically, yes it will. It will be close tho. At stock clocks on the CPU and GPU expect to pull around 400W peak. But, stock clocks aren't much fun...so won't be much headroom, er fun-room. With that little supply supplying 400-430W that quiet 120mm fan sure won't be. Probably best to stay with the SFX600, but expect that 80mm whizzer to be whizzing pretty hard when in full game mode.

Or consider using a 750W that won't be working so hard and complaining sonically about it. The CM V750 - it's small(ish) at 150 x 140 x 86mm and well reviewed would be a good option. Or go full size ATX and give that D15 some close company.

I'm an anti-noise freak, so ignore my noisy suggestions if you or your son are more accepting of the whizzes and whirs of high speed gaming. ;-)


----------



## TonyL

@MicroCat


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> @TonyL
> _"Surely the comment about making others suffer with ill-advised suggestions was a joke. No, I am not trying to make people purchase high-end everything."_
> 
> Yes, it surely was...I like to tease, joke and generally make outrageous comments, but never to offend. If you ever see something I write looking like serious trolling - just smack me. Yeah..joking again. Sort of.
> 
> It's been a hilarious design process....a week ago she wanted a good, quiet basic system mainly for writing. But she's been getting into wildlife photography/video...and she asked what it would take to have a decent platform for that and feature creep ensued. ;-)
> 
> For video work, you can never have enough cores and clocks...and today she jumped at the chance to have built-in WiFi...so the Z97I-Plus it is. The final step is a 4790k or next fall's(year's?) Broadwell-K. And a big GPU for OpenCL accelerated video efx.
> 
> She may even start hanging out here and acquire a taste for overclocking on her own. (Her current rig is overclocked - i5-750 @3.6/evga FTW in a big dust-sucking case. She complained 5 years ago when I built that one that it was too pokey at stock clocks. So there is a family pattern..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Hopefully, we get this built before she asks why she can't have a 5960x with quad 290s in a cute little breadbox.





Haha. No offense taken. No harm done.








I agree about the video work never having enough cores and speed; hence, the Xeon! I'm kidding. You know what you want. Just a suggestion.
Woah, woah there.







Where did you pull the 4790K. That's a good one actually! (i7 never occurred to me as a suggestion) It's basically an overclock-able Xeon!







Yes, yes! Take that route instead!









@DarthTater & @MicroCat
DarthTater, technically yes, a 500W PSU is enough for a 4690K and GTX 780. You could get away even with 450W if you wanted to as demonstrated below by Overclock3D.
Taking that into consideration, you could have mild overclocks with the 4690K/GTX 780 combo with a little headroom on a 500W unit. I personally would not recommend running using a 500W unit for overclocking for longevity reasons, because you are loading the PSU to upwards of 95% of its capacity. So 500W at stock speeds will be fine (~75% load).
So stick with the 600W DarthTater.

During loads I like to hit the sweet spot for PSUs, which is about 40%-60% of its capacity, because that is where efficiency peaks and it does not push the PSU too hard. If the load were to go about 60%, that is fine because there is plenty of headroom (super safe actually).
I use a 650W PSU for a 4670K/GTX 780 Classified combo. I probably could of gotten away with 550W with overclocking, and probably should have gotten a 550W, but at the time I did not know about the test below (I needed a peace of mind), and it was just a few bucks for 100W more.

For MicroCat, he should stick around the 500W range because these days it seems like manufactures are focusing more on power efficiency. With the die shrink I could imagine the TDP of GPUs going down. At least for Team Green that is. I am not too sure about Team Red though. (They might be going up in TDP).

Check out OC3D showing stress tests with a 4670K & GTX 780Ti on an RM 450.
Speed up the video to 



 for Valley benchmark that simulates close to gaming loads, and to 



 for Furmark benchmark that is unrealistic conditions for a GPU (could even damage the card). I could not help but notice that he did not have a CPU load while running the GPU benchmarks, so your mileage could vary slightly during gaming.
For maxed out CPU loads only he uses a _whopping_ 175W.







Check it out at 



 in the video.


----------



## DPB23

How's the build quality of the Node 304? I just bought a Thermaltake Core V1 which I'm going to have to return due a loose, rattling side panel, and I'm considering this case instead. Does it feel very sturdy, or thin and flimsy?


----------



## DarthTater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DPB23*
> 
> How's the build quality of the Node 304? I just bought a Thermaltake Core V1 which I'm going to have to return due a loose, rattling side panel, and I'm considering this case instead. Does it feel very sturdy, or thin and flimsy?


I unboxed mine for the first time today and it feels great. Panels are not flimsy,everything went back together easily. In my experience Fractal cases are great..... I also have a Node 804 and that is great too. It shares the same quality as the 304. Go pull the trigger,you will be pleased.


----------



## DPB23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> I unboxed mine for the first time today and it feels great. Panels are not flimsy,everything went back together easily. In my experience Fractal cases are great..... I also have a Node 804 and that is great too. It shares the same quality as the 304. Go pull the trigger,you will be pleased.


Thanks, I'll think I'll get it. I went for the Core V1 in the first place since it would be less of a job to fit my non-modular PSU in, but it's a small 140mm one anyway, it'll just need a bit more work to deal with the cable spaghetti.


----------



## TonyL

Welcome!
Agreed. Have no worry DPB23, this case is well built.








The main frame itself has a very solid feel to it. It looks like they used a single sheet of material wherever possible. There are plenty of integrated cable management prongs for you to tie off your excess cables.
The thickness of the materiel used overall is quite generous and has a nice heft to it. The cover for the case has the same story.
Check out Fractal's website for more information on the case. You could browse the gallery as well to see how other put their system together in this case.

A 140mm modular PSU will be easy to manage in the Node 304 because you can actually tuck the extra cables between the PSU and GPU if you wanted to. If you do not want to deal with the snake, you could check out the short cable kit from SilverStone.

Feel free to ask more questions!


----------



## DarthTater

If you would like @DPB23 I will grab some pics of my case for you tomorrow. I am still acquiring all of the components so still have an empty case.

@TonyL
Cheers for the pm. After thinking about things a little more I am going to leave the x2 92mm fans in the mix and will try to find some way of mounting the PSU to allow for the clean cable routing I mentioned. With the SFX 600w PSU I may even be able to get the two 140mm fans on the D-15 (which is coming later today). Has anyone else on here used this PSU with its ATX adapter? Does it sit OK?

I have just two more items to get.... The 4690k and the M.2 SSD.

cheers.


----------



## MicroCat

@DarthTater

Keen to see the D15 fully fanned up in the Node. Will you be creating a photo documentary series on the build?

Have fun with the build!


----------



## TonyL

@DarthTater
Refer to post #1277 for an example of a Noctua NH-D14 inside the case.
This guy has the drive cages installed, but I bet if you removed them you could get that front fan that you mentioned to fit. You are correct about the SFX PSU helping with getting that front fan to fit.

Regarding the SilverStone ATX adapter, here is an example of it being fitting at post #4230.


----------



## DarthTater

@TonyL

Just been looking at your build pics. How did you mount the PSU in you Node?

I would rather not use the ATX bracket that was supplied with my SFX600 because this reduces my ability to locate the PSU to maximise use of space/the PSU's small size.

Oh.... and I thought you'd appreciate this.... a Node by name but not a 304...


----------



## outlaw8505

I've been gone a while. Seen a bunch of talk about the Noctua and went several pages back. Is anybody else doing custom water cooling in theirs? I've only seen 2- myself and Cyclops

Just to ruffle the feathers.




Also, looking to redo it, maybe looking at rigid tubing since I had to pull apart when I killed the mobo.


----------



## TonyL

@outlaw8505
Yes there are others who have done watercooling in the Node 304. One that I know of and saw recently was from @Winrahr. His build is called Project Taro and it is really well executed.

What happened to the motherboard?

Rigid tubing sounds nice.









@DarthTater
I used doube sided tape at the bottom. I figured that the weight of the PSU was enough to keep it in place.

Looks like a clean build. I like the theme overall.
It is the little details like cable sleeving that make it look that much more slick.
Black/Red is overused these days, but it does not get old when done right.

Compartmentalized cases help showcase the important stuff and make it easy to hide cable clutter. I will get benefit of the doubt and assume that it is tidy all around.


----------



## DarthTater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> @DarthTater
> 
> Keen to see the D15 fully fanned up in the Node. Will you be creating a photo documentary series on the build?
> 
> Have fun with the build!


@MicroCat

Yes, I will create a build/mod log.

Thinking long and hard about what to do re the PSU.... I may cut the case front to get the PSU right out of the way. This will enable me to get some custom sleeved cables into the mix that will (for the 24 pin at least) have about 10cms of length









Te D15 was delivered today...







it is a beefy unit..... I am planning to try it out passively first (perhaps with an undervolt/clock on the i5 4690k).

Will keep you guys posted.

@TonyL

Thanks re my build on the Node 804.... it is a pretty clean build all around.







Agreed on the red black.... though, when it is done well for me (understanding personal pref has a role to play) it never gets old.


----------



## MicroCat

140 vs 120 rear exhaust fan. Thoughts?

My initial list had the Noctua A14 as the drop-in replacement in the exhaust position. Not so sure it's the smoothest choice...

Been playing around with the A14 and F12 and definitely prefer the sound signature of the 120mm. Also have TY-140 and PH-F14TS, when I A/B any of those against the F12, the F12 wins quietly, imo.

Maybe it's just me, but so far can only tolerate a 140 running below 900rpm and even then they all seem to have some annoying tonal effects and/or get clicky. Get Clicky - a great OC movie - the soundtrack, not so much.

Is there any performance reason not to use a F12 or P12 for exhaust?

@DarthTater

You could mount that little SFX600 inside the D15. No one will even notice it's there. ;-)


----------



## DarthTater

A friend of mine JR23 (you may have seen his builds on OC3D) put these together. They give you an idea of I've been batting around with him re project ideas....


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> -snip-
> Thanks re my build on the Node 804.... it is a pretty clean build all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed on the red black.... though, when it is done well for me (understanding personal pref has a role to play) it never gets old.


Hmmmm. I have a feeling your build is going to involve some type of Red/Black theme.









Nice! Those renderings look cool!

@MicroCat
Either 140mm or 120mm exhaust will work. Of course the 140mm fan could be ran slower and achieve the same airflow compared to the 120mm.

Since you are concerned about acoustics, I would pick the better sounding fan. Generally bigger fans are more silent, but there are some pretty dang good sounding 120mm fans out there. *Noctua "_fan_" alert!*







I perer the acoustic signature of the NF-F12 as well.

You are not alone. I get annoyed by the NF-A15 at higher RPMs as well.

What do you mean by your last question about the NF-F12/P12 for exhaust?
The NF-F12 is a static pressure fan with focused flow, so it will help with pushing the air through the exhaust grill.
Most people would just use an airflow fan because they do not care about how air gets out as long as there is movement. If there was no grill, I say that an airflow fan will be more beneficial over the static pressure fan. Not by much though.
In short, either fan types will work. Pick the one that sounds better.

The funny thing is that people would think I am crazy for spending so much on _just_ a fan.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> The funny thing is that people would think I am crazy for spending so much on just a fan.


Ha! Crazy like a fox. You can never spend too much on a fan - if you only have to buy it once.

But, if you buy a bunch of cheap ones that make you crazy listening to the whirrs, wheezes, ticks and clacks while delivering poor temps and finally have to pony up a for high quality one, well...that to me is crazy, as my long list of insane bargain purchases will confirm.

5 years ago Noctua was a pricey fan. Now, it's maybe 25-50% more than a less quiet, efficient fan. You can't put a price on peace and quiet.

Ok..you can, it's $19.25 at Amazon, but that's not the point. The point is sonic sanity is in the ear (and wallet) of the beholder.

Regarding the F12/P12 question...the exhaust grill doesn't have the resistance that a big stack of cooling fins, but why take the chance? The F12 is one of the best noise-to-flow ratio fans I've heard. Will likely pick up a new P12 to compare tho.

While many will happily spend hours getting on cable routing and sleeving (sickos ;-), I enjoy spending hours shaving a few dB off the build. If we're not having fun with our projects, why bother?


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Ha! Crazy like a fox. You can never spend too much on a fan - if you only have to buy it once.
> 
> But, if you buy a bunch of cheap ones that make you crazy listening to the whirrs, wheezes, ticks and clacks while delivering poor temps and finally have to pony up a for high quality one, well...that to me is crazy, as my long list of insane bargain purchases will confirm.
> 
> 5 years ago Noctua was a pricey fan. Now, it's maybe 25-50% more than a less quiet, efficient fan. You can't put a price on peace and quiet.
> 
> Ok..you can, it's $19.25 at Amazon, but that's not the point. The point is sonic sanity is in the ear (and wallet) of the beholder.
> 
> Regarding the F12/P12 question...the exhaust grill doesn't have the resistance that a big stack of cooling fins, but why take the chance? The F12 is one of the best noise-to-flow ratio fans I've heard. Will likely pick up a new P12 to compare tho.
> 
> While many will happily spend hours getting on cable routing and sleeving (sickos ;-), I enjoy spending hours shaving a few dB off the build. If we're not having fun with our projects, why bother?


You're probably familiar already, but silentpcreview.com is your friend. You can almost certainly do better than the F12/P12, even Noctua has improved their bearing and power delivery significantly over the years.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> You're probably familiar already, but silentpcreview.com is your friend. You can almost certainly do better than the F12/P12, even Noctua has improved their bearing and power delivery significantly over the years.


Yes...I'm a longtime SPCRer...however, I also listen with my own ears and my ears have disagreed with some of their reviews over the years. Cooling of Personal Computers is personal.









That said, their tests are a great place to start, just not the best place to quietly finish. ;-)


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*


PSU exhaust goes out the same side as the front fan (which I assume will be intake), that will continuously recycle hot air unless there's some kind of shroud that will funnel hot air to the opposite side, isolated from where the front fan gets air.

A side exhaust port for the PSU as in the Node304 might still be the better configuration, except for one disadvantage: it will be potentially noisy and negate one option for the 120mm front fan mount. That is, while a 120mm fan mount means it can take a radiator (not sure where storage drives will go though), having a vent to that side means it _might_ potentially be a lot more audible since noise can escape through that vent, with the rad across that vent. Then again, some have used slim rads on the FT03 above the optical drive with the PSU vent just below it, so I suppose as long as the fin density is relatively not restrictive, then the right kind fan won't need to spin too fast.

Another problem I see there is how much space will be there for cable management. If it's a fully modular PSU like the SFX Silverstones it won't be a problem if you can make your own cables (maybe even with their short cable kits). You should at least account for their fully modular SFX-L (the longer SFX with 120mm fan).


----------



## pe4nut666

i think i remember seeing a while ago on this thread somewhere that someone stacked the rads for a cpu and gpu aio together and mounted them to the back where the 140mm fan spot is. just wondering how that worked in the long term for temps ?


----------



## TonyL

Yep. That was @MEC-777 at post #4641.
He currently does not run that setup anymore, but I heard that it worked alright.


----------



## MicroCat

PM323 makes a good point about the intake/outake conflict...plus the one thing that bugs me about the node is having the power supply in the middle of a prime nodal location.

So...what about thinking that pesky power supply right out of the box...

The Node-Commode

Here's my rough non-artistic 1 minute rendering (based on DarthTater's render):


If I were the modder, I would build a node-commode and put the power supply in it. No more messy cabling, airflow interrupting, heat-generating power supply near my expensive D15. No tedious AC cable running the length of the chassis. Lots more space for drives, airflow, water/oil pumps or kitten fur! And a good chance it would be quieter too!

With the node floating on a commode, the power supply exhausts at the rear like a proper power supply. Intake would be hidden in the luxurious dust-filtered commode bottom. The node floor could be cut open at the desired places to route just the right the cables. Cable snakes and spare stragglers would be concealed in the commode.

The SFX600 is only 2.5", so a 3 something(ish) inch high commode would do. Width and length TBD. The power commode would be made from the modder's materials of choice; metal, plastic, cardboard or structural duct tape. The latter format is my fav. ;-)

Crazy idea or brilliant solution? Always a fine line. You decide.


----------



## DarthTater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> The Node-Commode
> 
> Crazy idea or brilliant solution? Always a fine line. You decide.


Innovative thinking there MC.... with suggestions like that you'll have Armitage Shanks offering up a new line in computer cases!







I love the ghetto modder approach with duct tape









OK - on the point made about recirculating exhaust air from the PSU.... it would be easy to make a shroud that would sit behind the front panel to ensure warm air isn't sucked straight back into the case. Re the continual loop of hot air... remember the PSU will be sucking in clean air from under the case, so that should resolve that issue.

I have no plan to run an AIO solution in the rig.... just a beastly D-15 that I hope to run passively.

@PM323

I will be running the 600W SFX PSU so cable management should not be a problem. The render is made with the dimensions of this PSU factored in.

On the storage front I will run one drive only..... a Crucial MX200 500GB M.2 Type 2260.







So no unsightly cables etc running to my storage.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> 140 vs 120 rear exhaust fan. Thoughts?


Check Akasa Apache black or Akasa viper, they come in both sizes and beat Noctuas in both airflow and acoustics. WITH LOWER PRICE. I have several Apache blacks mounted in my rigs. One in my current Node cpu cooler (true spirit 140) and few on my R4. I should update my rigs...


----------



## MicroCat

@contay

Fascinating...over here in North America, Akasa is more exotic, harder to find and more expensive than reindeer in India, er Noctuas.

From the reviews I've read they don't fare as well as the Nocs either. But, it's close. What I don't know since they're as rare as cheetahs in Finland, is how the PWM models sound as they spin lower than max speed. So many 'quiet' PWM fans can get clicky or have odd tonal artifacts when running slower. That's where I find the Noctuas excel - no clicky, no strange harmonics. Just a smooth quiet whoosh. At <500rpm, they disappear below whoosh threshold and I'm not disturbed. At least not by fan noise. ;-)

The sometimes clicky and/or rough harmonic signature with the 140mm fans I've used, especially when undervolted makes them less appealing than the 120mm Nocs. (That includes Noctua's 140 as well as the Thermalright TY-140 and Phanteks F140). A trait shared with a few of my GTs, which is too bad because they can push a lot of air with low noise, but it's a low, uneven noise that doesn't fade into the background.

Interesting that you have swapped the Nocs for the Aks in your rigs. Were you unhappy with the Noctuas for a particular reason or did you just want to tinker with your system's whoosh signature?

Thanks for sharing, I love to discover new quiet fans. And collecting them. Almost have enough to build an entire case out of them. Talk about a positive pressure design! Talk about noise! ;-)


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> @contay
> 
> Fascinating...over here in North America, Akasa is more exotic, harder to find and more expensive than reindeer in India, er Noctuas.
> 
> From the reviews I've read they don't fare as well as the Nocs either. But, it's close. What I don't know since they're as rare as cheetahs in Finland, is how the PWM models sound as they spin lower than max speed. So many 'quiet' PWM fans can get clicky or have odd tonal artifacts when running slower. That's where I find the Noctuas excel - no clicky, no strange harmonics. Just a smooth quiet whoosh. At <500rpm, they disappear below whoosh threshold and I'm not disturbed. At least not by fan noise. ;-)
> 
> The sometimes clicky and/or rough harmonic signature with the 140mm fans I've used, especially when undervolted makes them less appealing than the 120mm Nocs. (That includes Noctua's 140 as well as the Thermalright TY-140 and Phanteks F140). A trait shared with a few of my GTs, which is too bad because they can push a lot of air with low noise, but it's a low, uneven noise that doesn't fade into the background.
> 
> Interesting that you have swapped the Nocs for the Aks in your rigs. Were you unhappy with the Noctuas for a particular reason or did you just want to tinker with your system's whoosh signature?
> 
> Thanks for sharing, I love to discover new quiet fans. And collecting them. Almost have enough to build an entire case out of them. Talk about a positive pressure design! Talk about noise! ;-)


Front and rear fans on my Node are still 3-pin noctuas (92mm fans I bought from huge discount and 140mm got free from buddys old NH-D14) and they are wired to controller.

I have no exprerience on smaller akasas so I can't tell about them, but 140mm Apache Black doesn't have any rattling, odd side noises etc on any speed. I run few on other rig with very silent fan curve and when cpu runs under 40C they run on minimum speed. Of course, I have compared them on max speed too. They perform better and more silently than my Noctuas did or my Phanteks fans. Noctuas and Phantekses were tested on with fan controller, Akasas with set speeds.

Currently I have still 3 Phantekses, but I plan to replace my Ty-147 in cpu cooler with akasa vipers and phantekses with Apaches. Might check smaller akasas on same time for upgrading node.


----------



## sn0wcrash

Hi everybody,

my buddy and me needed a new gaming rig and so we decided to start our little cube project. For obvious reasons we fell in love with the node 304 case







and so we spent the last few weeks deciding on the components. We wanted a very powerful and silent system with overclocking potential. Unfortunately this stressed the budget a bit







. Yesterday we built our systems as you can see on the photos and it was a blast. The only little problem used to be the usual suspect Kraken, because this cooler does not fit in the case per default, but nothing a dremel can´t solve. Have fun watching the pics and feel free if you have any questions.

And of course, please add us to the list







, Thank you.


*Case:* Fractal Design NODE 304
*PSU:* SilverStone SST-ST65F-G
Short Cable Set for Silverstone PSU
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5
*CPU:* Intel® Core™ i7-4790K
*GPU:* MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G
*Cooling:* NZXT Kraken X41
*SSD:* Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
*HDD:* Western Digital 2TB Caviar Green
*Memory:* Kingston Hyperx Beast 16GB DDR3-2133
*Fans:* 2 x 92mm Case Fan beqiet Silentwings 2
Noctua NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> So...what about thinking that pesky power supply right out of the box...
> 
> The Node-Commode
> 
> Here's my rough non-artistic 1 minute rendering (based on DarthTater's render):


I'd go with that config, but still have the frame built around the PSU (ie it will still be inside the case), kind of like the Corsair 250D - except instead of a boxy form factor designed for their H100i and can't take tower coolers, this revised Node can take tall air coolers and have no vents on the sides to let noise escape (maybe use a ModuVent like on the Define R5 over the GPU, so you can use whatever you want). Put two 3.5in HDD mounts between the front panel and the PSU, and maybe, to keep the overall size small, allow only for SFX PSUs (we have the 600w SFX and the 500w SFX-L now, plus a bunch of non-modular SFX PSUs, plus more efficient NVidia GPUs - and mITX boards can only use one VGA card anyway).

You can even make the front intake fan mount larger, like a 180mm, and larger vents so it can compensate for generally lower static pressure. That can blow air through the HDDs, and still have some air going to the GPU. Better still, the fan mounts on the outside of the frame, then on the inside of the frame there's a provision for a 120mm mount (like the 140mm ext fan and 120mm rad mount on the FT03 Mini, so the rad mount has to be offset to the other side of the case away from the GPU and the HDDs on the bottom).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> @PM323
> 
> I will be running the 600W SFX PSU so cable management should not be a problem. The render is made with the dimensions of this PSU factored in.
> 
> On the storage front I will run one drive only..... a Crucial MX200 500GB M.2 Type 2260.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no unsightly cables etc running to my storage.


Just add the shroud; oh, and also try it with the PSU intake inside the case, that way you won't worry about the PSU recycling the hot air.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0wcrash*


Added. nice work fitting that radiator.


----------



## TonyL

@sn0wcrash


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0wcrash*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> my buddy and me needed a new gaming rig and so we decided to start our little cube project. For obvious reasons we fell in love with the node 304 case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and so we spent the last few weeks decding on the components. We wanted a very powerful and silent system with overclocking potential. Unfortunately this stressed the budget a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yesterday we built our systems as you can see on the photos and it was a blast. The only little problem used to be the usual suspect Kraken, because this cooler does not fit in the case per default, but nothing a dremel can´t solve. Have fun watching the pics and feel free if you have any questions.
> 
> And of course, please add us to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Thank you.
> 
> 
> *Case:* Fractal Design NODE 304
> *PSU:* SilverStone SST-ST65F-G
> Short Cable Set for Silverstone PSU
> *Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5
> *CPU:* Intel® Core™ i7-4790K
> *GPU:* MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G
> *Cooling:* NZXT Kraken X41
> *SSD:* Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
> *HDD:* Western Digital 2TB Caviar Green
> *Memory:* Kingston Hyperx Beast 16GB DDR3-2133
> *Fans:* 2 x 92mm Case Fan beqiet Silentwings 2
> Noctua NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM
> -snip-





Good job on the build!








Cable management did not look to tough with that short cable kit. The black cables blend with the case well working in your favor.
Those red sleeved SATA cables are just glowing in there!

Considering that your GPU has not backplate, I thought you should have been able to fit a 140mm radiator without any issues.
Here is an example at post #5069. Maybe the dimensions of the Kraken x41 are slightly bigger than the Corsair H90?

Even 550W would have been easily enough for overclocking. I guess having an addtional 100W peace of mind can't hurt.
(_I have seen somebody do an i7-4790K & GTX 980 SLI on 600W!_)

i7-4790K & 16GB is a bit much for gaming. But hey! If you have the budget for it, why not? You want to make sure you are ready for those next gen games.









@DarthTater


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> Innovative thinking there MC.... with suggestions like that you'll have Armitage Shanks offering up a new line in computer cases!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ghetto modder approach with duct tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - on the point made about recirculating exhaust air from the PSU.... it would be easy to make a shroud that would sit behind the front panel to ensure warm air isn't sucked straight back into the case. Re the continual loop of hot air... remember the PSU will be sucking in clean air from under the case, so that should resolve that issue.
> 
> I have no plan to run an AIO solution in the rig.... just a beastly D-15 that I hope to run passively.
> -snip-





I second the idea about making a shroud in the front panel. You could divert the exhaust heat to make it spit out towards the right on the case.
That would mean you will need to relocate the power switch.

Even then though, I do not think the recycling of the PSU exhaust air will be much of an issue. Assuming that the PSU is facing down, the PSU will be getting a fresh dose all the time. Once that air is exhausted, it could go up only to mix with additional fresh air through the 120mm fan. (_Whoops you already disputed this_. Good stuff.







)

I propose that you do a test as time permits. Setup the front panel without the shroud in the first test, then with a shroud in another test.
I predict that the change in temps for your system overall will be negligible. On top of that, the PSU is Gold rated, so I doubt much excess heat will be produced.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0wcrash*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> my buddy and me needed a new gaming rig and so we decided to start our little cube project. For obvious reasons we fell in love with the node 304 case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and so we spent the last few weeks decding on the components. We wanted a very powerful and silent system with overclocking potential. Unfortunately this stressed the budget a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yesterday we built our systems as you can see on the photos and it was a blast. The only little problem used to be the usual suspect Kraken, because this cooler does not fit in the case per default, but nothing a dremel can´t solve. Have fun watching the pics and feel free if you have any questions.
> 
> And of course, please add us to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Thank you.
> 
> 
> *Case:* Fractal Design NODE 304
> *PSU:* SilverStone SST-ST65F-G
> Short Cable Set for Silverstone PSU
> *Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5
> *CPU:* Intel® Core™ i7-4790K
> *GPU:* MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G
> *Cooling:* NZXT Kraken X41
> *SSD:* Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
> *HDD:* Western Digital 2TB Caviar Green
> *Memory:* Kingston Hyperx Beast 16GB DDR3-2133
> *Fans:* 2 x 92mm Case Fan beqiet Silentwings 2
> Noctua NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {/spoiler]


omg I could never figure how to put the front fan filter since the BQ fans mounting system would prevent it with their plastic screws. Seems like you found the way. Good job


----------



## sn0wcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Added. nice work fitting that radiator.


Nice, Thanks a lot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @sn0wcrash
> Good job on the build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable management did not look to tough with that short cable kit. The black cables blend with the case well working in your favor.
> Those red sleeved SATA cables are just glowing in there!
> 
> Considering that your GPU has not backplate, I thought you should have been able to fit a 140mm radiator without any issues.
> Here is an example at post #5069. Maybe the dimensions of the Kraken x41 are slightly bigger than the Corsair H90?
> 
> Even 550W would have been easily enough for overclocking. I guess having an addtional 100W peace of mind can't hurt.
> (_I have seen somebody do an i7-4790K & GTX 980 SLI on 600W!_)
> 
> i7-4790K & 16GB is a bit much for gaming. But hey! If you have the budget for it, why not? You want to make sure you are ready for those next gen games.


Thanks, yes the short cable kit helped a lot. Regarding the SATA cables it was hard to choose between red and blue, at the end of the day we used red because the fan of the praphics card is also red and we didn´t want it too colourful overall









Unfortunately the Kraken Radiator does not fit into the case, it´s too wide and if you would mount it, the radiator would strike against the backplate of the GPU.

Regarding PSU that wasnt an easy decision because we wanted a full modular PSU and regarding the dimensions of the case we were really limited. Yes 550W would have been enough but at the end of the day the 550W PSU wasn´t much cheaper because we had a good offer when we bought the 650W model..

I don´t think that an i7-4790K & 16GB is too much for gaming, in may witcher 3 will be released which will be very demanding ressource wise for example and there are also always a number of other utilities used besides gaming, team speak, fraps etc. etc, so i would say you don´t need a i7-4790K and 16GB to build a gaming pc obviously but in gaming there is no too much much like there are no too fast cars







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> omg I could never figure how to put the front fan filter since the BQ fans mounting system would prevent it with their plastic screws. Seems like you found the way. Good job


Thanks, i can only say that i love my dremel


----------



## outlaw8505

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @outlaw8505
> Yes there are others who have done watercooling in the Node 304. One that I know of and saw recently was from @Winrahr. His build is called Project Taro and it is really well executed.
> 
> What happened to the motherboard?
> 
> Rigid tubing sounds nice.


@TonyL
Thanks, It's nice to see some other "extreme" cooling setups.

The motherboard fried because of; water hitting the cmos battery area of the board (found some corrosion and this was not discovered until the system completely stopped working) AND/OR me causing a short when I was mounting the hard drive to the front of the case (where the 2 92mm fans used to be.

The rigid looks sweet but it would be my first time with it and the turns are all pretty tight. Not sure how it would turn out. If I do this, I'll be updating my build log.


----------



## adhseidh

I have been lurking here for a couple of weeks attempting to work out a simple and *quiet* build, I think this will work, but I just want to make sure (especially the power supply)

*CPU* Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler* Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
*Motherboard* ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Memory* Kingston Fury Red Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
*Storage* Samsung EVO240 250GB 2.5" SSD (_owned_)
Western Digital WD Green 2TB 3.5" HHD
*Video Card* MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4GB Twin Frozr
*Case* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX
*Power Supply* Cooler Master V550S 550W 80+ Gold Semi-Modular

I may switch to the graphics Asus Strix GTX970 depending on supplier, but that should only mean a change to power to the card from 2x6 pin to 1x8 pin

Anyway let me know if you see any issue with this set in a quiet breadbox.


----------



## toyz72

the build looks fine. i see the v550 being used all the time. noctua u12s is a great cooler, and you can also check the website to makes sure in works with the board.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adhseidh*
> 
> I have been lurking here for a couple of weeks attempting to work out a simple and *quiet* build, I think this will work, but I just want to make sure (especially the power supply)
> 
> *CPU* Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> *CPU Cooler* Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
> *Motherboard* ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> *Memory* Kingston Fury Red Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> *Storage* Samsung EVO240 250GB 2.5" SSD (_owned_)
> Western Digital WD Green 2TB 3.5" HHD
> *Video Card* MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4GB Twin Frozr
> *Case* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX
> *Power Supply* Cooler Master V550S 550W 80+ Gold Semi-Modular
> 
> I may switch to the graphics Asus Strix GTX970 depending on supplier, but that should only mean a change to power to the card from 2x6 pin to 1x8 pin
> 
> Anyway let me know if you see any issue with this set in a quiet breadbox.


Looks good. Also, like I have told anyone with non overclockable cpu, you could check Xeon 1231v3. I have same mobo (and very happy woth it) with said Xeon. Xeon is only ~20-30$ more and gives larger cache (8MB vs 6MB) and hyperthreading, which IMO is better than 0,1 higher clock (Xeon is 3,4 with 3,8 boost).

I mean, it is way better deal getting xeon IMO.

PS: Xeon goes with 4W (5%) lower TDP, resulting lesser need of cooling ---> slower cpu cooler fan speed---> quieter. Okay, this is marginal but it's something!


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> While the Lucifer is an excellent heatsink for the price, the NH-U14S and D14/D15 pull far away from it performance wise once you introduce an overclock (while being quieter). You're also forgetting that the D-14 has placements for three fans, not two, as it's a dual-tower.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Heatsinks are more than the number of pipes and the weight - there's fin thickness and density, the base of the heatsink, contact and finish of the base, single vs dual-tower... To that effect, that Noctua was able to produce an average of something like 5* better performance with lower noise with the D15 than the D14 just goes to show how much of a difference talented engineers can make...
> 
> An example: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/noctua-nh-d15_5.html#sect0 - see the table, i7-3970X 4.4Ghz @ 1.25V
> 
> stock fan/s, 800rpm:
> D-15: 74*, 31db
> U14S 81*, 31db
> Lucifer: 86*, 32db
> 
> max rpm:
> D-15: 67*, 47db
> U-14S: 75*, 42db
> Lucifer: 76*, 44db


Not to beat a dead horse or anything, but SPCR just did a review of the Lucifer V2. Results were about as expected, but it's passive performance was actually pretty impressive!


----------



## adhseidh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> the build looks fine. i see the v550 being used all the time. noctua u12s is a great cooler, and you can also check the website to makes sure in works with the board.


Ta for the tip, it is compatible








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Looks good. Also, like I have told anyone with non overclockable cpu, you could check Xeon 1231v3. I have same mobo (and very happy woth it) with said Xeon. Xeon is only ~20-30$ more and gives larger cache (8MB vs 6MB) and hyperthreading, which IMO is better than 0,1 higher clock (Xeon is 3,4 with 3,8 boost).
> 
> I mean, it is way better deal getting xeon IMO.
> 
> PS: Xeon goes with 4W (5%) lower TDP, resulting lesser need of cooling ---> slower cpu cooler fan speed---> quieter. Okay, this is marginal but it's something!


Ah the old i7 sans graphics option, lower TDP that does make it worth considering, cost difference is minor even in AU$

Thinking of changing the power supply to the Silverstone Strider 550 ST55F-G with short cable kit, I just need to find a supplier


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Not to beat a dead horse or anything, but SPCR just did a review of the Lucifer V2. Results were about as expected, but it's passive performance was actually pretty impressive!


Impressive that it lasted 18min before failing their large sink test or that it allowed a 79c degree rise on a i5-2400!!??? I'm a fan of passive cooling - for smartphones. Cooling 80+ watts inside a PC, not so much.

With it's own fan Lossy Luci is in the bottom of the pack. With 2 SPCR reference fans it moves up the chart, yet is still beaten by about 20 other coolers. And many of those are cheaper. Yikes! I didn't expect that.


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outlaw8505*
> 
> @TonyL
> Thanks, It's nice to see some other "extreme" cooling setups.
> 
> The motherboard fried because of; water hitting the cmos battery area of the board (found some corrosion and this was not discovered until the system completely stopped working) AND/OR me causing a short when I was mounting the hard drive to the front of the case (where the 2 92mm fans used to be.
> 
> The rigid looks sweet but it would be my first time with it and the turns are all pretty tight. Not sure how it would turn out. If I do this, I'll be updating my build log.


Ouch. Leaks are never fun. It is especially hard to spot out trouble in a SFF case.

One of these days (maybe years later) I will try tackling rigid tubing.
I just do not have the funding and time at the moment.









@adhseidh


Spoiler: Multiple Quotes






Spoiler: Original Quote



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adhseidh*
> 
> I have been lurking here for a couple of weeks attempting to work out a simple and *quiet* build, I think this will work, but I just want to make sure (especially the power supply)
> 
> *CPU* Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> *CPU Cooler* Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
> *Motherboard* ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> *Memory* Kingston Fury Red Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> *Storage* Samsung EVO240 250GB 2.5" SSD (_owned_)
> Western Digital WD Green 2TB 3.5" HHD
> *Video Card* MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4GB Twin Frozr
> *Case* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX
> *Power Supply* Cooler Master V550S 550W 80+ Gold Semi-Modular
> 
> I may switch to the graphics Asus Strix GTX970 depending on supplier, but that should only mean a change to power to the card from 2x6 pin to 1x8 pin
> 
> Anyway let me know if you see any issue with this set in a quiet breadbox.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adhseidh*
> 
> Ta for the tip, it is compatible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the old i7 sans graphics option, lower TDP that does make it worth considering, cost difference is minor even in AU$
> 
> Thinking of changing the power supply to the Silverstone Strider 550 ST55F-G with short cable kit, I just need to find a supplier





I second that idea of the Xeon if its not too much trouble.
Good catch contay on the vanilla i5-4690. I missed that upon a quick glance.

Full modularity with a short cable kit will definitely help with minimizing cable clutter. That will make installing the PSU easier for you. Gold rated is always a plus.









I am assuming that you are doing a gaming build?


----------



## outlaw8505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Ouch. Leaks are never fun. It is especially hard to spot out trouble in a SFF case.
> 
> One of these days (maybe years later) I will try tackling rigid tubing.
> I just do not have the funding and time at the moment.


Yep, lol. Looks like some damage to me.

__
https://flic.kr/p/rkxZP6


__
https://flic.kr/p/rkxZP6
 by outlaw8505

And while moving one of the hoses-

__
https://flic.kr/p/rkxZPB


__
https://flic.kr/p/rkxZPB
 by outlaw8505

As for the tubing and funding... I hear ya. I don't have it either. I'm hoping I can MAYBE sneak it in when I get the new board. Might try my luck with a new SSD and GFX... lol


----------



## adhseidh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> I second that idea of the Xeon if its not too much trouble.
> Good catch contay on the vanilla i5-4690. I missed that upon a quick glance.
> 
> Full modularity with a short cable kit will definitely help with minimizing cable clutter. That will make installing the PSU easier for you. Gold rated is always a plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming that you are doing a gaming build?


Yeap primarily gaming, also development for which Xeon would be better


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adhseidh*
> 
> Yeap primarily gaming, also development for which Xeon would be better


Cool. For sure. In that case, you will benefit from the hyper-threading.

@outlaw8505


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outlaw8505*
> 
> Yep, lol. Looks like some damage to me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/rkxZP6
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/rkxZP6
> by outlaw8505
> 
> And while moving one of the hoses-
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/rkxZPB
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/rkxZPB
> by outlaw8505
> 
> 
> 
> As for the tubing and funding... I hear ya. I don't have it either. I'm hoping I can MAYBE sneak it in when I get the new board. Might try my luck with a new SSD and GFX... lol





Talking about pushing your luck.
Before you know it, _you wil have a whole new build in your cart_!







Whoops.


----------



## KillerDoxen

Just had to join up to mention mine. Just "finished" building it.

Case - Fractal Node 304 Black
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI
Processor - Intel Core I7 4790K with stock cooler
Memory - Corsair Vengeance LP (2x8GB)
Video Card - Asus GTX970 Direct CU mini
Storage - Samsung 850 Pro 256GB SSD (Windows drive)
Western Digital Black 4TB 3.5" (Program and mass storage)
Power Supply - Silverstone Strider Gold 750W Full Modular

Want to grab another couple storage drives and I am waiting on some connectors and wiring to make up some custom length cables. Room is pretty tight. The video card is one of those designed for mini itx boards. Would have gotten one of the longer ones, but I didn't want the psu cables to be crowded and possibly cause issues.

Runs Far Cry 4 pretty smooth at 1080 resolution with high quality settings.

Processor runs pretty cool even with full stock cooling. Gigabytes app shows around 30C just watching The Hurt Locker.


----------



## russd1971

Nice build. How are you finding the 970 Mini? Does it stay pretty quiet?


----------



## toyz72

it seems that the psu list needs updating? i'm getting ready to rebuild my node,and one of the first items being ordered is the power supply. in my previous build i used the seasonic g series 550 which had no issues keeping up with my gtx670. the power supply in been leaning toward now is the coolermaster v550........maybe v650.

so what are you guys thoughts on the v series? i've never used a pcie cable with two 6+2 on one cable, but it seems it would help a lot with cable management?

i would also like to hear about any other psu's that are being used. i'm really only interested in the ones that require no rigging. i like to keep it simple. i'll also be leaning toward r9 290 or gtx 970....so space will be needed. thx


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> it seems that the psu list needs updating? i'm getting ready to rebuild my node,and one of the first items being ordered is the power supply. in my previous build i used the seasonic g series 550 which had no issues keeping up with my gtx670. the power supply in been leaning toward now is the coolermaster v550........maybe v650.
> 
> so what are you guys thoughts on the v series? i've never used a pcie cable with two 6+2 on one cable, but it seems it would help a lot with cable management?
> 
> i would also like to hear about any other psu's that are being used. i'm really only interested in the ones that require no rigging. i like to keep it simple. i'll also be leaning toward r9 290 or gtx 970....so space will be needed. thx


are you seriously going to replace your G550 by the V550? Complete waste of money IMO. Both are good power supplies, recommended for this case since it's 100% compatible. If you don't want any of those two, go for the Silverstone one, but it's louder. Other than that, there are some rebranded G550 out there, Fractal Design Edison M for instance.

I guess I'd go for a non compatible PSU and remove the bracket if I were to buy a top-notched fanless PSU or something like that. The G550/V550 are solid performers already.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> are you seriously going to replace your G550 by the V550? Complete waste of money IMO. Both are good power supplies, recommended for this case since it's 100% compatible. If you don't want any of those two, go for the Silverstone one, but it's louder. Other than that, there are some rebranded G550 out there, Fractal Design Edison M for instance.
> 
> I guess I'd go for a non compatible PSU and remove the bracket if I were to buy a top-notched fanless PSU or something like that. The G550/V550 are solid performers already.


the original g55o was sold off long ago......thats why i said previous. i'll still more than likely still go with the v series. thx for the heads up on the rebraded FD power supply though. going to check it out now









any likes or dislikes about the vcard cable being two in one?


----------



## KillerDoxen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russd1971*
> 
> Nice build. How are you finding the 970 Mini? Does it stay pretty quiet?


Using the GPU tweak app I got with the card, I ran the fan at 100%. It's not too bad. Not much louder than some of the fans you'd find in cases from some time ago. I think you'd have to have it sitting right on the desk in front of you to find it obtrusive.


----------



## sn0wcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i'll also be leaning toward r9 290 or gtx 970....so space will be needed. thx


Please keep in mind the length of the graphics card and that it does not interfere with the depth of you psu, unless you don´t want to use something like this:

http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX970DCMOC4GD5/


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0wcrash*
> 
> Please keep in mind the length of the graphics card and that it does not interfere with the depth of you psu, unless you don´t want to use something like this:
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX970DCMOC4GD5/


i had no issues getting the g550 behind a gtx 670. the v550 is even shorter than the g550....so there should be no issues there. but thx for throwing that out there.


----------



## TonyL

@toyz72
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> the original g55o was sold off long ago......thats why i said previous. i'll still more than likely still go with the v series. thx for the heads up on the rebraded FD power supply though. going to check it out now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any likes or dislikes about the vcard cable being two in one?


Are you talking about the 6+2 pin PCIe power connecters on PSUs?
It should be fine. Assuming that they designed the unit correctly, that cable should be able to provide up to 150W when using 8 pins and 75W of power when using 6 pins.
The 6+2 pin design is probably more convenient than having separate 8 pin power cables.

@sn0wcrash
The Node 304 is fully capable of using full length GPUs, even the wider and longer aftermarket PCB designs will fit well. (_I'm sure you are aware of this considering your recent build._







)
I would not recommend short GPUs unless the intended build is an extreme SFF. They tend to be louder and have less cooling potential.

@KillerDoxen


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerDoxen*
> 
> Just had to join up to mention mine. Just "finished" building it.
> 
> Case - Fractal Node 304 Black
> Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI
> Processor - Intel Core I7 4790K with stock cooler
> Memory - Corsair Vengeance LP (2x8GB)
> Video Card - Asus GTX970 Direct CU mini
> Storage - Samsung 850 Pro 256GB SSD (Windows drive)
> Western Digital Black 4TB 3.5" (Program and mass storage)
> Power Supply - Silverstone Strider Gold 750W Full Modular
> 
> Want to grab another couple storage drives and I am waiting on some connectors and wiring to make up some custom length cables. Room is pretty tight. The video card is one of those designed for mini itx boards. Would have gotten one of the longer ones, but I didn't want the psu cables to be crowded and possibly cause issues.
> 
> Runs Far Cry 4 pretty smooth at 1080 resolution with high quality settings.
> 
> Processor runs pretty cool even with full stock cooling. Gigabytes app shows around 30C just watching The Hurt Locker.





Hmmm. Looks like you are aware that you could have taken advantage of a full length GPU. Maybe a little more research could have helped out.










Is there any particular reason for getting a 750W PSU for your build?

Do you plan on getting a CPU cooler? I don't think your CPU will be too happy during gaming.
If you are on a budget, you could always check out the CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO. If you are willing to experiment with newer coolers, you could check out the Cryorig H7 or H5.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @toyz72
> If you are on a budget, you could always check out the CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO. If you are willing to experiment with newer coolers, you could check out the Cryorig H7 or H5.


I will throw the Scythe Kotetsu and Mugen 4 into the bargain bin too. ~$40 or less at many places.

The little Kotetsu got a rave review at SPCR - And I can vouch for the coolness of the Mugen 4. This last round of Scythe coolers have really excelled in the base design and finish. And the mounting system is very good and simple to install.

For $5-10 more than a 212, those two Scythes offer better cooling with a much quieter fan. I'm not a fan of the stock 212 fan. ;-)


----------



## KillerDoxen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @KillerDoxen
> Hmmm. Looks like you are aware that you could have taken advantage of a full length GPU. Maybe a little more research could have helped out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any particular reason for getting a 750W PSU for your build?
> 
> Do you plan on getting a CPU cooler? I don't think your CPU will be too happy during gaming.
> If you are on a budget, you could always check out the CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO. If you are willing to experiment with newer coolers, you could check out the Cryorig H7 or H5.


Yeah, I am aware that a GPU that measured up to 310mm will fit in the case. I would have got one, but there were two things that made me go with the smaller card.

One, the connectors on the modular psu stick out a little farther than I like and I didn't want them rubbing on the back of the card and causing a possible short.
Two, this computer is subject to some vibration as I have it in my tractor/trailer rig, and I didn't want there to be any stress on the card or motherboard. I could set up a support block under the card, though. Just wanted it to be "plug and play". The vibration was a big reason for the fractal case. Horizontal motherboard mounting so I didn't have to hang a cooler that could cause damage to the board.

I am happy with the GPU I got for it. I run Far Cry 4 at 1080p and I have yet to cause the fan to speed up. Also, I have not tried, but I should be able to use my third hard drive caddy with this card as I want as much storage as I can get my hands on.

As to the 750w psu, I realise now that it is a bit much. It's paid for now, so that's what I am sticking to right now.

I'm dating myself here, but my last build was 10 years ago with an Athlon 64 and PCI Express just becoming more mainstream and video cards didn't need the extra power. I thought I might need the extra power.

Running my hardware monitor that I got with my motherboard, I have yet to break 50C on the cpu. Once the weather gets warmer, I have an ace up my sleeve. One of my AC vents is right behind the case, so I can blow some nice cold air right into it.


----------



## sn0wcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @sn0wcrash
> The Node 304 is fully capable of using full length GPUs, even the wider and longer aftermarket PCB designs will fit well. (_I'm sure you are aware of this considering your recent build._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I would not recommend short GPUs unless the intended build is an extreme SFF. They tend to be louder and have less cooling potential.


Yes of course, but you need a PSU that fits with the length of your full length GPU also


----------



## abba77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerDoxen*
> 
> Once the weather gets warmer, I have an ace up my sleeve. One of my AC vents is right behind the case, so I can blow some nice cold air right into it.


i am not an expert, but wouldn't condensation become an issue? just a thought. cool area is fine but probably shouldn't blow AC cold air directly into it.


----------



## lexsan

Do any of you have GTX 970 choil whine ?
Mine : MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G + Seasonic G 650, it whines under gaming.
A friend has MSI GTX 970 Gaming + other psu = no whine.


----------



## DPB23

I can't decide whether it's worth buying a new power supply or not. My current one is a Corsair VX450W, which got very good reviews way back when it was released in 2007, and it's been working fine without any problems for several years now. It should be more than enough for an i5 and my GTX 660, but it doesn't leave much room to upgrade and it only has one PCIe cable. It's a 140mm non-modular PSU, but it has lots of excessively long cables, so getting it to fit might be a pain even with its short depth.


----------



## TonyL

Hmmm. It really depends if budget is a concern.
A lot of it has to do with patience as well.
If you have patience, I say keep the PSU for now for your current configuration and try to fit it. If it does not work out, you just lose time.
If you happen to tame that snake in there, then you are good to go until you decide to upgrade the GPU. (At that point it is probably a good idea to get a new PSU)

I will give you a word of caution that it is going to be a challenge, but it is doable.
Use the empty corners of the case to you advantage to run the cables instead of just shoving all of the excess in the same area.

In short, if you have patience, give that unit a try, otherwise buy a new one to save a possible headache.

@lexsan
GTX 970s are infamous for coil whine. It is a hit or miss kind of thing.
Did you happen to pay attention to how many FPS you were outputting before the whine started?
Try to turn on VSync to see what happens. I suspect that it will whine when the card works excessively hard.

@sn0wcrash
If you read the post you originally quoted, you find that he already accounted for that issue.
It is good that you are watching out for others though.


----------



## melojms

Hello,
I recently built a rig using the Node 304. But I'm suspecting the provided power extension L cable is broken somewhere. Do you know where to find a replacement?

Thanks


----------



## TonyL

Contact Fractal Design about your issue.
I am sure they will be happy to help you out.


----------



## K4IKEN

My Node might actually get stuffed with parts this weekend, FINALLY! I'll be sure to post at least one updated pic.. rest in the log


----------



## KillerDoxen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DPB23*
> 
> I can't decide whether it's worth buying a new power supply or not. My current one is a Corsair VX450W, which got very good reviews way back when it was released in 2007, and it's been working fine without any problems for several years now. It should be more than enough for an i5 and my GTX 660, but it doesn't leave much room to upgrade and it only has one PCIe cable. It's a 140mm non-modular PSU, but it has lots of excessively long cables, so getting it to fit might be a pain even with its short depth.


You could always shorten the cables. It's not brain surgery, but it could be difficult for those with no electrical aptitude. I bought some connectors and good wire from a site in Hong Kong along with the crimper to put it together. Gotta wait for the next week or so for them so I can get started.


----------



## KillerDoxen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> i am not an expert, but wouldn't condensation become an issue? just a thought. cool area is fine but probably shouldn't blow AC cold air directly into it.


Condensation is really only an issue when the temperature warms up and there is some moisture. An AC system by design removes moisture from the air.

I don't know if you were around at the time, but some time ago, there were people using liquid nitrogen to do some extreme cooling and overclocking. They were trying to see what kind of numbers they could get. Many times, the boards would wind up with some pretty good ice build up. Not sure if the boards were useable after that.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DPB23*
> 
> I can't decide whether it's worth buying a new power supply or not. My current one is a Corsair VX450W, which got very good reviews way back when it was released in 2007, and it's been working fine without any problems for several years now. It should be more than enough for an i5 and my GTX 660, but it doesn't leave much room to upgrade and it only has one PCIe cable. It's a 140mm non-modular PSU, but it has lots of excessively long cables, so getting it to fit might be a pain even with its short depth.


worth the upgrade in my opinion - a decent seasonic/silverstone/coolermaster unit isnt much over 100AUD (cheaper in the USA) and for that youll get better quality power, higher efficiency, lower % load with your current system (meaning a quieter fan profile) and upgrade potential. given the low tdp of nvidias new gpu's you wouldnt need much more than 650w even with an OC on both cpu and gpu


----------



## sn0wcrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @sn0wcrash
> It is good that you are watching out for others though.


Well isn´t that the purpose of a forum like this









And just for the record if you read the post, he was unsure regarding the PSU´s but i guess that´s not the issue for you isn´t it ^^


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerDoxen*
> 
> Condensation is really only an issue when the temperature warms up and there is some moisture. An AC system by design removes moisture from the air.
> 
> I don't know if you were around at the time, but some time ago, there were people using liquid nitrogen to do some extreme cooling and overclocking. They were trying to see what kind of numbers they could get. Many times, the boards would wind up with some pretty good ice build up. Not sure if the boards were useable after that.


I'm not crazy enough to try (with my own system)...but since the 304 often gets called a mini-fridge...pop a hole in the top and install a liquid nitrogen rig - makes an instant fun, fast and gaseous conversation piece.









Of course, the novelty might evaporate really fast, but still, I'll ask my sis when I build her node if she wants the deep freeze 6Ghz. version - how much desk space does a LN2 tank require?

And then there is the practical side, cold chip or cold beer? Hmmm....Ok..back to the microwave metaphor...just up the power to the onboard WiFi and....;-)


----------



## DPB23

I decided to get a new PSU after all. The Cooler Master V550 is going really cheap now, £50 at Ebuyer, and I didn't want to miss out before they jack the price up.

I got the Node in today too, I haven't installed anything yet since I still need to get the rest of my components, but I can already tell it's going to be a good case. It feels pretty hefty for a smallish case, it's a lot heavier than the Core V1 even though it's a few litres less in volume. The only thing I'm not keen on is the side mesh panels, they don't feel as well-built as the rest of the case.


----------



## aisthetikos

*Add me*

I have finally joined the ranks of you fine ladies and gentlemen.

I spent about 15 hours planning the build, and drooling over peoples Node 304 builds on here.









Thank you all for your hard work on previous builds. Couldn't have done it without you.









This build is my third build, and was quite challenging. My previous builds were always full ATX. I very much underestimated how difficult it would be fitting everything in there. Once built, I went to power her on... nothing.







The LED on the mobo was not lit, but the power supply was on. The 24 pin connector was loose! I poked her tight with my trusty screw driver, light came on, and she booted right up. I literally did a victory lap!







If it had not powered on, I would have lost it. After 3 hours, 15 min, my node was born.

Don't You Node By Now?


http://imgur.com/X7q9o


Edit: forgot parts picker :0

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/8Wz7gs


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aisthetikos*
> 
> *Add me*
> 
> I have finally joined the ranks of you fine ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> I spent about 15 hours planning the build, and drooling over peoples Node 304 builds on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your hard work on previous builds. Couldn't have done it without you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This build is my third build, and was quite challenging. My previous builds were always full ATX. I very much underestimated how difficult it would be fitting everything in there. Once built, I went to power her on... nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LED on the mobo was not lit, but the power supply was on. The 24 pin connector was loose! I poked her tight with my trusty screw driver, light came on, and she booted right up. I literally did a victory lap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it had not powered on, I would have lost it. After 3 hours, 15 min, my node was born.
> 
> Don't You Node By Now?
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/X7q9o


can you give me a top picture of the heatsink? is the the d-15?


----------



## aisthetikos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> can you give me a top picture of the heatsink? is the the d-15?


Yes that is the d-15. I can get a top view of the heatsink when I get home later. FYI, the heatsink was a very tight fit. I had to flex the pipes in a bit to squeeze it in there. May not have been much of a problem if I left the stock fan on the back, as I think ti has a lower profile.


----------



## DarthTater

Started hooking up the components on my son's rig tonight.... featuring a fractal sponsored case and will also feature a D-15....


----------



## MicroCat

@aisthetikos

Congrats! And special insane bonus points for cramming the D15 in there! What processor did you use? Or did you have to leave it out due to space constraints? ;-) Is that a CM V650 cowering in D15 envy?

My Node build is pushed into late March - and having seen your D15 squashification, has confirmed my choice of the U12. Also tells me I need more cable ties.

Once the post-natal jitters have settled, I'd be interested to know the thermals and noise levels in your configuration. Great job! We node you could do it!


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> Started hooking up the components on my son's rig tonight.... featuring a fractal sponsored case and will also feature a D-15....


Oh! This is going to be good!








I look forward to some future updates!

@DPB23


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DPB23*
> 
> I decided to get a new PSU after all. The Cooler Master V550 is going really cheap now, £50 at Ebuyer, and I didn't want to miss out before they jack the price up.
> 
> I got the Node in today too, I haven't installed anything yet since I still need to get the rest of my components, but I can already tell it's going to be a good case. It feels pretty hefty for a smallish case, it's a lot heavier than the Core V1 even though it's a few litres less in volume. The only thing I'm not keen on is the side mesh panels, they don't feel as well-built as the rest of the case.





It is good to hear that you are liking the build quality of the case.
It is much easier to build the Node 304 with a semi-modular unit. Good choice. That PSU is a favorite choice among Node 304 builds.

@aisthetikos


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aisthetikos*
> 
> *Add me*
> 
> I have finally joined the ranks of you fine ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> I spent about 15 hours planning the build, and drooling over peoples Node 304 builds on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your hard work on previous builds. Couldn't have done it without you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This build is my third build, and was quite challenging. My previous builds were always full ATX. I very much underestimated how difficult it would be fitting everything in there. Once built, I went to power her on... nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LED on the mobo was not lit, but the power supply was on. The 24 pin connector was loose! I poked her tight with my trusty screw driver, light came on, and she booted right up. I literally did a victory lap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it had not powered on, I would have lost it. After 3 hours, 15 min, my node was born.
> 
> Don't You Node By Now?
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/X7q9o





Nice job on the build!
You have an interesting mix of colors there. What are the specs of the machine?
Ooo. MSI Limited Edition. That caught my eye. I would like to hear more about it please!









Hmmm. If I had to guess, it looks like you are rocking a 4790K with a GTX 970 on an Asus Z97I-Plus, and they seem to be powered by a CM V650. The storage might be a Samsung SSD, and the RAM is a toss-up (8GB or 16GB). Nice touch with swapping out all the stock fans with Noctua.

What is the purpose for your build if I may ask?


----------



## MicroCat

@DarthTater

It's a double D15 day! Looks like you have some tall RAM to clear - pretty sure the D15 has enough mass to flatten 'em by a few millimeters tho.

You and aisthetikos are now my insane air-cooling role models. Waiting to see if you can add a 3rd fan to the D15. Looks like there's at least 12mm leftover between the rear exhaust fan and heatsink for a 15mm thick Prolimatech Vortex 14. ;-)

Have fun with the build!


----------



## aisthetikos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> Started hooking up the components on my son's rig tonight.... featuring a fractal sponsored case and will also feature a D-15....


That's a good looking board. I wanted to go with the red and black, but was impatient.

As you can see I had to remove the heatsink to connect all of the headers etc. I put the motherboard in first. Then added the power supply. I added the GPU to make sure the cables were routed correctly. The ram was left out until all of my audio/usb/etc connections were made. I did run the case audio and my front fan connections along side the GPU and through a hole towards the back of the GPU, was a bit of a pain, but I think it was worth it. Make sure you leave the top cross bar out until the end, or else the d15 wont go in(was kicking myself for that one!)

If your back exhaust fan is as thick as the Noctua D15 150mm fan, you will need to squeeze the heatsink a touch to mount it. I personally have no idea if this will affect performance, but I don't see how it would. Unless the stress on the mount causes any long term issues.


----------



## aisthetikos

Thanks MicroCat! I think I'll wait a while before I take anymore punishment from trying to squeeze things in there


----------



## aisthetikos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> @aisthetikos
> 
> Congrats! And special insane bonus points for cramming the D15 in there! What processor did you use? Or did you have to leave it out due to space constraints? ;-) Is that a CM V650 cowering in D15 envy?
> 
> My Node build is pushed into late March - and having seen your D15 squashification, has confirmed my choice of the U12. Also tells me I need more cable ties.
> 
> Once the post-natal jitters have settled, I'd be interested to know the thermals and noise levels in your configuration. Great job! We node you could do it!


"Squashification" too funny xD

The extra effort needed to fit the D15 in may not be worth the gains. I will need to get some idle and prime95 temps for ya









The system is very quiet. The front fans produce the most noise so far. I am told that the graphics card will get a bit loud under load.

OOOHHHHH NOOOOOOOO! I forgot to add my parts picker :0

Here ya go! http://pcpartpicker.com/p/8Wz7gs


----------



## aisthetikos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Oh! This is going to be good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to some future updates!
> 
> @DPB23
> It is good to hear that you are liking the build quality of the case.
> It is much easier to build the Node 304 with a semi-modular unit. Good choice. That PSU is a favorite choice among Node 304 builds.
> 
> @aisthetikos
> Nice job on the build!
> You have an interesting mix of colors there. What are the specs of the machine?
> Ooo. MSI Limited Edition. That caught my eye. I would like to hear more about it please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. If I had to guess, it looks like you are rocking a 4790K with a GTX 970 on an Asus Z97I-Plus, and they seem to be powered by a CM V650. The storage might be a Samsung SSD, and the RAM is a toss-up (8GB or 16GB). Nice touch with swapping out all the stock fans with Noctua.
> 
> What is the purpose for your build if I may ask?


Quite close on parts! I updated my original post with parts picker, and here it is as well http://pcpartpicker.com/p/8Wz7gs.

I am using the PC for light gaming(league of legends) and as a HTPC. Though the new GPU makes me want to abuse it with some new games







but my budget may need to wait for spending anything on media. Also, moving in with the gf. Needed to downsize from the HAF 932. Talk about extremes!


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aisthetikos*
> 
> "Squashification" too funny xD
> 
> The extra effort needed to fit the D15 in may not be worth the gains. I will need to get some idle and prime95 temps for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The system is very quiet. The front fans produce the most noise so far. I am told that the graphics card will get a bit loud under load.
> 
> OOOHHHHH NOOOOOOOO! I forgot to add my parts picker :0
> 
> Here ya go! http://pcpartpicker.com/p/8Wz7gs


Thanks for the info. I plan on using the same intake fans, using a custom PWM profile on the Asus Z97i-plus. Have you played with the fan profiles yet? I'm noise-adverse, so am keen to glean more info about the 92mm Noctuas. Have some leftover 92mm GTs that are ultra quiet, but a ***** to mount in confined spaces.

Can't help you with the GPU noise under load - maybe just play solitare. ;-)

And congrats on the bold move from the HAF to the GF node - the stuff we do for love.


----------



## aisthetikos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I plan on using the same intake fans, using a custom PWM profile on the Asus Z97i-plus. Have you played with the fan profiles yet? I'm noise-adverse, so am keen to glean more info about the 92mm Noctuas. Have some leftover 92mm GTs that are ultra quiet, but a ***** to mount in confined spaces.
> 
> Can't help you with the GPU noise under load - maybe just play solitare. ;-)
> 
> And congrats on the bold move from the HAF to the GF node - the stuff we do for love.


If you're using the node, I don't think you'll have trouble mounting the front intake fans. They stick out the front a bit and the screws come in from the outside. I was even able to use the rubber nipples for my fans in the space provided. As for the pwm, all of my fans are connected to the cpu header. Not sure if that was a good split to make, but I had read of someone doing it.

I'll check out the custom profiles!

My next step is to try and get free demci filters. I guess if you request covers for the whole case, make sure the fit perfectly, send them good picks, they'll refund your money. still have some research to do before I pull the trigger.


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aisthetikos*
> 
> Quite close on parts! I updated my original post with parts picker, and here it is as well http://pcpartpicker.com/p/8Wz7gs.
> 
> I am using the PC for light gaming(league of legends) and as a HTPC. Though the new GPU makes me want to abuse it with some new games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


Thanks for getting back to me on your system specs.

You mean, you will make the GPU work so that you could utilize it to its full intended extent. It was designed to go fast, so let it do its job!
Why just buy a Ferarri for getting the groceries?









After pondering about the question above, here is your


Spoiler: Answer



_Because you can and you did._







_Whoops._



It looks like you have a well informed build overall in terms of parts.








The 4690K is perfect for gaming, and is powerful enough to do streaming if you are into that. Light video editing is possible as well. _+Overclocking!_
8GB of RAM should be plenty, unless you happen to use Chrome during gaming. (Good idea to close all of those _tabs_)
GTX 970 is still bang for the buck for performance despite its slight limitation on the VRAM front.
The SSD / HDD combo is very popular these days. When I run my rig, I leave the HDD (Steam storage) unplugged because the spinning disks makes noise / vibrations.
The motherboard is personal taste. You really can not go wrong with the Asus Z97I-Plus. (Slightly premium, but worth it)
You could have gotten away with the V550 even with overclocking, but I guess it can not hurt to have additional headroom. Gold efficiency is always a plus.
How could I forget? You are rocking the NH-D15 in there because _you can and you did_.

@MicroCat


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> @DarthTater
> 
> It's a double D15 day! Looks like you have some tall RAM to clear - pretty sure the D15 has enough mass to flatten 'em by a few millimeters tho.
> 
> You and aisthetikos are now my insane air-cooling role models. Waiting to see if you can *add a 3rd fan* to the D15. Looks like there's at least 12mm leftover between the rear exhaust fan and heatsink for a 15mm thick Prolimatech Vortex 14. ;-)
> 
> Have fun with the build!





Haha. I was just about to say the same! People here rocking the NH-D15 in the Node 304.
It is unfortunate to hear that @aisthetikos had to bend the cooler slightly to get it to fit in the back. I have not heard about that issue with the NH-D14.
I guess we will see if @DarthTater runs into the same issue.

I see that you are leaning towards the NH-U12S now. You can not go wrong with the acoustics coming from that cooler.

I do not think it is possible to get the front fan on the NH-D15 to fit even after removal of the drive cage and center support bar. I think the fan is too thick to fit between the heatsink and the PSU.
So only a SFX PSU will be able to accommodate three fans on the NH-D15. Do not quote me on that though.
Maybe somebody else could confirm that the ATX PSU gets in the way of the front fan of the NH-D15.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aisthetikos*
> 
> If you're using the node, I don't think you'll have trouble mounting the front intake fans. They stick out the front a bit and the screws come in from the outside. I was even able to use the rubber nipples for my fans in the space provided. As for the pwm, all of my fans are connected to the cpu header. Not sure if that was a good split to make, but I had read of someone doing it.
> 
> I'll check out the custom profiles!
> 
> My next step is to try and get free demci filters. I guess if you request covers for the whole case, make sure the fit perfectly, send them good picks, they'll refund your money. still have some research to do before I pull the trigger.


Interesting about the fan connectors. The Asus blurb seems to imply all the 4 pin connectors are PWM...but the manual shows this:


Only the CPU 4 pin has the magic PWM pin. Dang! Probably not a big deal to hang a few fans off the CPU connector, but might get a splitter. I really like having most of the case fans driven by the CPU thermals - super low noise when idling, not so much at full load tho.

Free demci filters? As in 'FREE'? Tell me more...


----------



## MicroCat

@TonyL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @TonyL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original Post
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. I was just about to say the same! People here rocking the NH-D15 in the Node 304.
> It is unfortunate to hear that @aisthetikos had to bend the cooler slightly to get it to fit in the back. I have not heard about that issue with the NH-D14.
> I guess we will see if @DarthTater runs into the same issue.
> 
> I see that you are leaning towards the NH-U12S now. You can not go wrong with the acoustics coming from that cooler.
> 
> I do not think it is possible to get the front fan on the NH-D15 to fit even after removal of the drive cage and center support bar. I think the fan is too thick to fit between the heatsink and the PSU.
> So only a SFX PSU will be able to accommodate three fans on the NH-D15. Do not quote me on that though.
> Maybe somebody else could confirm that the ATX PSU gets in the way of the front fan of the NH-D15.


Crap! I missed that in the cramped nodestrophobic images. No pusher fan on the D15?!?! That's obscene. It will be reported to the FANatic authorities. Well...all the more reason to banish the power supply from the node and install it in a Node-Commode. Or just use the U12. ;-)


----------



## TonyL

It's okay. You could always use a low-profile (thin) fan if you really wanted a push fan.
Here is an example of a thin 140mm fan from Cryorig.

Concerning the fan headers on the Z97I-Plus. Even though the fourth pin on FAN1/2 are not specified for PWM, I think you could still control the speed by voltage in their software.
My Asus ROG Maximus VI Impact Z87 board has the exact same layout on the fan headers and I am able to control each fan to my liking.
You should be good to go.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> @TonyL
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @TonyL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original Post
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. I was just about to say the same! People here rocking the NH-D15 in the Node 304.
> It is unfortunate to hear that @aisthetikos had to bend the cooler slightly to get it to fit in the back. I have not heard about that issue with the NH-D14.
> I guess we will see if @DarthTater runs into the same issue.
> 
> I see that you are leaning towards the NH-U12S now. You can not go wrong with the acoustics coming from that cooler.
> 
> I do not think it is possible to get the front fan on the NH-D15 to fit even after removal of the drive cage and center support bar. I think the fan is too thick to fit between the heatsink and the PSU.
> So only a SFX PSU will be able to accommodate three fans on the NH-D15. Do not quote me on that though.
> Maybe somebody else could confirm that the ATX PSU gets in the way of the front fan of the NH-D15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crap! I missed that in the cramped nodestrophobic images. No pusher fan on the D15?!?! That's obscene. It will be reported to the FANatic authorities. Well...all the more reason to banish the power supply from the node and install it in a Node-Commode. Or just use the U12. ;-)
Click to expand...

I have never tried putting a third fan on my phanteks. I think it might fit (definitely only with no drive cages), but I have never seen a need. It runs super cool and quite with just two fans. Not sure of the size difference between the two coolers, but I would imagine the D15 would pull plenty of heat away with just two fans:


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I have never tried putting a third fan on my phanteks. I think it might fit (definitely only with no drive cages), but I have never seen a need. It runs super cool and quite with just two fans. Not sure of the size difference between the two coolers, but I would imagine the D15 would pull plenty of heat away with just two fans:


Oooooh...blue, that's pretty. Nice cable wrangling! You still have room for another fan, if only one of those 15mm pretenders. ;-)

What Silverstone power supply is that? Seems a little big for SFX tho.


----------



## MicroCat

@TonyL

Thanks. Good to know. Are you using the UEFI controls in the bios or the Fan Xpert software? How close can you match the PWM profile from the CPU fan?


----------



## aisthetikos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me on your system specs.
> 
> You mean, you will make the GPU work so that you could utilize it to its full intended extent. It was designed to go fast, so let it do its job!
> Why just buy a Ferarri for getting the groceries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After pondering about the question above, here is your
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Answer
> 
> 
> 
> _Because you can and you did._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Whoops._
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like you have a well informed build overall in terms of parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 4690K is perfect for gaming, and is powerful enough to do streaming if you are into that. Light video editing is possible as well. _+Overclocking!_
> 8GB of RAM should be plenty, unless you happen to use Chrome during gaming. (Good idea to close all of those _tabs_)
> GTX 970 is still bang for the buck for performance despite its slight limitation on the VRAM front.
> The SSD / HDD combo is very popular these days. When I run my rig, I leave the HDD (Steam storage) unplugged because the spinning disks makes noise / vibrations.
> The motherboard is personal taste. You really can not go wrong with the Asus Z97I-Plus. (Slightly premium, but worth it)
> You could have gotten away with the V550 even with overclocking, but I guess it can not hurt to have additional headroom. Gold efficiency is always a plus.
> How could I forget? You are rocking the NH-D15 in there because _you can and you did_.
> 
> @MicroCat
> Haha. I was just about to say the same! People here rocking the NH-D15 in the Node 304.
> It is unfortunate to hear that @aisthetikos had to bend the cooler slightly to get it to fit in the back. I have not heard about that issue with the NH-D14.
> I guess we will see if @DarthTater runs into the same issue.
> 
> I see that you are leaning towards the NH-U12S now. You can not go wrong with the acoustics coming from that cooler.
> 
> I do not think it is possible to get the front fan on the NH-D15 to fit even after removal of the drive cage and center support bar. I think the fan is too thick to fit between the heatsink and the PSU.
> So only a SFX PSU will be able to accommodate three fans on the NH-D15. Do not quote me on that though.
> Maybe somebody else could confirm that the ATX PSU gets in the way of the front fan of the NH-D15.


@TonyL

I was considering the nh-l12, but my ego took me for a ride xD
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007C861WO/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1424592029&sr=8-1&keywords=nh-l12&dpPl=1&dpID=51NN8Q1gIDL&ref=plSrch&pi=AC_SY200_QL40


----------



## aisthetikos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Interesting about the fan connectors. The Asus blurb seems to imply all the 4 pin connectors are PWM...but the manual shows this:
> 
> 
> Only the CPU 4 pin has the magic PWM pin. Dang! Probably not a big deal to hang a few fans off the CPU connector, but might get a splitter. I really like having most of the case fans driven by the CPU thermals - super low noise when idling, not so much at full load tho.
> 
> Free demci filters? As in 'FREE'? Tell me more...


http://www.demcifilter.com/c225/Dont-see-your-case.aspx


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aisthetikos*
> 
> @TonyL
> 
> I was considering the nh-l12, but my ego took me for a ride xD
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007C861WO/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1424592029&sr=8-1&keywords=nh-l12&dpPl=1&dpID=51NN8Q1gIDL&ref=plSrch&pi=AC_SY200_QL40


Bigger, Faster, Cooler....totally understand. Besides you _are_ downsizing. Just not everything. ;-)


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I have never tried putting a third fan on my phanteks. I think it might fit (definitely only with no drive cages), but I have never seen a need. It runs super cool and quite with just two fans. Not sure of the size difference between the two coolers, but I would imagine the D15 would pull plenty of heat away with just two fans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh...blue, that's pretty. Nice cable wrangling! You still have room for another fan, if only one of those 15mm pretenders. ;-)
> 
> What Silverstone power supply is that? Seems a little big for SFX tho.
Click to expand...

Its the Silverstone ST55F-G. It's 140mm and modular. I have the PP05-E cables, which are very short and flexible. I highly suggest them. I also have the supply mounted with 3M Command Strips instead of the stock mount. I had a 164mm supply in here before( I had to modify it to fit) and I had it mounted with them, so I just kept it that way.


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Thanks. Good to know. Are you using the UEFI controls in the bios or the Fan Xpert software? How close can you match the PWM profile from the CPU fan?


I am using AI Suite on the desktop. Correct it is Fan Xpert 2.
What do you mean by how close can I match the PWM profile?
I can set the percentage of speed I desire according to the fan's specification.
The software has a "fan tuning" setup that calibrates the settings for each header.

I never thought about touching the BIOS fan settings. I might tinker with that someday.
The BIOS layout on Z87 boards are not as friendly or as nice as the Z97 variants. Unfortunately, that is one of the biggest reasons why I do not hang out there too much.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Its the Silverstone ST55F-G. It's 140mm and modular. I have the PP05-E cables, which are very short and flexible. I highly suggest them. I also have the supply mounted with 3M Command Strips instead of the stock mount. I had a 164mm supply in here before( I had to modify it to fit) and I had it mounted with them, so I just kept it that way.


Ah..seems like the 140mm Enhance platform - similar to the V series from CM, but fully modular. That's a plus. How's the noise level? Does it use the standard ADDA fan? Still considering playing the fan noise lottery with the SX500-LG. The PP05-E cable set should work with it, right?


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> What do you mean by how close can I match the PWM profile?


That you match the ramp of the PWM cpu fan, so that the case fans can be quieter at idle, assuming case fans that run at <450rpm like the F12/P12 can on a heatsink. Sounds like you can get pretty close with fan xpert. I can get obsessed with fan PS/noise.

Got my OC Xeon hexcore rig's intake/out-take fans running off the cpu fan header with splitters. When it's at idle, it's super quiet. Inaudible when a foot away. Or was, now getting some Seasonic coil whine. Probably caused by my multi-split PWM signal.;-) Grrr....Too funny if true, tho.


----------



## DarthTater

I'm planning to fit the D15 today..... wish me luck with the RAM clearance!

I don't want to have to bend things, that would not be good.... will post up some pics of how I go later on









In the meantime.... this RAM is very nice....



And the M.2 will definitey help to keep the build clean....


----------



## MicroCat

@ DarthTater

Good Luck! If you have to bend something, make sure it's only cables. ;-)

The RAM is real purty! Will look even better with a D15 squishing it into the center of earth!









Have fun!


----------



## DarthTater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> @ DarthTater
> 
> Good Luck! If you have to bend something, make sure it's only cables. ;-)
> 
> The RAM is real purty! Will look even better with a D15 squishing it into the center of earth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun!


@MicroCat

I will do my best!!! A little nervous about the D-15 not fitting.... will find out shortly!!


----------



## aisthetikos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Its the Silverstone ST55F-G. It's 140mm and modular. I have the PP05-E cables, which are very short and flexible. I highly suggest them. I also have the supply mounted with 3M Command Strips instead of the stock mount. I had a 164mm supply in here before( I had to modify it to fit) and I had it mounted with them, so I just kept it that way.


I'm very tempted to swap my PSU!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Its the Silverstone ST55F-G. It's 140mm and modular. I have the PP05-E cables, which are very short and flexible. I highly suggest them. I also have the supply mounted with 3M Command Strips instead of the stock mount. I had a 164mm supply in here before( I had to modify it to fit) and I had it mounted with them, so I just kept it that way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> @MicroCat
> 
> I will do my best!!! A little nervous about the D-15 not fitting.... will find out shortly!!


I believe in you! Can't wait to see it


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> That you match the ramp of the PWM cpu fan, so that the case fans can be quieter at idle, assuming case fans that run at <450rpm like the F12/P12 can on a heatsink. Sounds like you can get pretty close with fan xpert. I can get obsessed with fan PS/noise.
> 
> Got my OC Xeon hexcore rig's intake/out-take fans running off the cpu fan header with splitters. When it's at idle, it's super quiet. Inaudible when a foot away. Or was, now getting some Seasonic coil whine. Probably caused by my multi-split PWM signal.;-) Grrr....Too funny if true, tho.


You are correct. I have full control of every fan on individual fan headers.
I think the desktop software overrides the the UEFI Bios fan settings. The UEFI Bios fan settings apply for only when an OS is not booted.

The desktop software has an inherent flaw though. Fan Xpert 2 is solely dependent on the CPU temperatures, and if you think about it the CPU temperature probe on the motherboard is not very accurate. CoreTemp and AI Suite would report different temperatures under-load.
My work around is to set different _Profiles_. I have an idle profile that auto-stops uneeded fans, and lowers all other fans to their minimum speed. I have another profile for gaming where most of the fan are at medium speed.
It has worked out great. The only thing is that I have open Fan Xpert 2 to switch the settings every-time.

Nonetheless, I thought that the "Fan Tuning" was really cool. It detects the characteristics of each fan and calibrates it to the software.



Spoiler: The PP05-E cable set should work with it, right?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Ah..seems like the 140mm Enhance platform - similar to the V series from CM, but fully modular. That's a plus. How's the noise level? Does it use the standard ADDA fan? Still considering playing the fan noise lottery with the SX500-LG. The PP05-E cable set should work with it, right?





Yes. The short cable should work with other modular units. I believe the plugs are universal.

@DarthTater


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> I'm planning to fit the D15 today..... wish me luck with the RAM clearance!
> 
> I don't want to have to bend things, that would not be good.... will post up some pics of how I go later on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: In the meantime.... this RAM is very nice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And the M.2 will definitey help to keep the build clean....






Dang. Those Kingston HyperX Savage modules really set the mood for that board! _Nice touch. Simple, unintentional and brilliant._
It had just occurred to me that the asymmetric body and cutouts of the RAM really match well with the MSI Gaming motherboard. (MB Heatsinks have similar style)

You should have no issue with RAM clearance. I believe Noctua designed the NH-D15 with that in mind (even for tall RAM).

I really like the idea of the M.2 SSD format. I have heard about issues with the module getting hot. The tech is in its infancy, but its cool that you are not afraid to test new waters. That is what warranties are for.








That chip will definitely help with cable clutter. I can imagine that the NH-D15 will already take up most on the space over the motherboard, so having one less SATA data / power cable will help a lot.
Oh! I just had a brilliant idea! If you are worried about the temperatures on the SSD, depending on how low it sits on the motherboard, you could place a strip of thermal pad in order to cool it with the bottom of the case! _Too bad the manufacturer sticker is in the way. Bummer._

Just a heads up. Concerning the front fan of the NH-D15. Depending on how low to ride that fan, you are going to have to flex that 24 pin power cable a little bit to get it to fit. I know it will work. The challenge will the the USB front panel cable if you decide to use it. _I think the fan will just be out of the way. You will barely make it._









For others curious about what I am talking about, credits to @aisthetikos for the NH-D15 fan overhang photo.
That photo also shows the that front fan overhangs to the front by about 12-14mm. I'm not sure if that will conflict with an ATX PSU as discussed before. Thanks for the example @.theMetal. Apparently, the Phanteks is 1mm thinner than the NH-D15, depending on the center, that could make the difference between a fan fitting or not. It looks likely that the Phanteks cooler could indeed fit a front fan in your example.


----------



## DarthTater

Ok guys.... as promised....







All good so far people. It looks like the space behind the d15 will be tight for the case exhaust fan....


----------



## TonyL

Looking good. The fit is going to be real close.
Nice close up on the RAM. I bet the front fan is going to keep those _Savage_ modules tamed and cool.

Looks like you outfitted the "engine" with twin-turbo chargers.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> Ok guys.... as promised....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good so far people. It looks like the space behind the d15 will be tight for the case exhaust fan....


make sure you take some good pic's when its all together. plz include top down pics and rear fan.


----------



## DPB23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> Ok guys.... as promised....
> 
> All good so far people. It looks like the space behind the d15 will be tight for the case exhaust fan....


Nice. I have its baby brother, the D9L, and the older Z87 version of that motherboard. Your Z97 ACK has a much better layout, since the CPU socket is in the middle rather than just above the PCIe slot. I couldn't fit such a massive heatsink on mine, though at least it was really cheap.


----------



## DarthTater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DPB23*
> 
> Nice. I have its baby brother, the D9L, and the older Z87 version of that motherboard. Your Z97 ACK has a much better layout, since the CPU socket is in the middle rather than just above the PCIe slot. I couldn't fit such a massive heatsink on mine, though at least it was really cheap.


Yeah.... the board is a real cracker.

There's plenty of clearance for the back of my Asus GTX 780 Direct CU II.

The only possible challenge is clearance for the case exhaust fan.... will see how that goes (and will post up pics) tomorrow. I'm battering myself in the morning in a half-marathon but should be vaguely with-it for some more PC related fun in the afternoon!


----------



## Advali

Hi guys, is there a 140mm AIO liquid cooler that will fit on the node with enough clearance for a GPU with a backplate?


----------



## TonyL

Nope. Not that I know of. A 140mm AIO will only work without GPU backplates.
I have even heard that the Kraken X41 had issues even without a GPU backplate.

Here is an example of a Corsair H90 installed. You will have only about about 1mm of clearance.

If you want a 140mm AIO with a GPU + backplate, new holes will need to be drilled to accommodate the radiator.

@DarthTater
Regarding your challenge with the exhaust fan.
Technically the NH-D15 is symmetrical. Keeping that in mind, it can not hurt to try to do a dry fit with one side, then rotate it 180 degrees to test the other side to see which fits better. There might be a slight small variance that makes one side fit better.
_If it is perfectly symmetrical, then I just have to hand it to Noctua for the build quality._


----------



## K4IKEN

There should be a post on the first page with the cleanest cable management in the node because I need inspiration for my build tomorrow lol


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> There should be a post on the first page with the cleanest cable management in the node because I need inspiration for my build tomorrow lol


Here's a couple that impressed the sleeves off me:

theMetal - The Mod's Blue Baby - so clean it's almost wireless.



And Zipzilla - Mkemrtn's tidy magic in 127 zipties or less. And that's a semi-modular power supply all hog-tied down and ready to zip.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1497300/zipzilla-node-304-w-intel-g3258-new-build/0_30

There's plenty more where they came from...as long as there's enough zipties to around. Have fun with the build!


----------



## aisthetikos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> There should be a post on the first page with the cleanest cable management in the node because I need inspiration for my build tomorrow lol


If you're looking for clean cable management, please stay away from the cooler master v650. The non modular cables are not fun to work with.

I recommend browsing Parts Picker, completed builds:

https://pcpartpicker.com/builds/by_part/fractal-design-case-fdcanode304bl


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aisthetikos*
> 
> If you're looking for clean cable management, please stay away from the cooler master v650. The non modular cables are not fun to work with.
> 
> I recommend browsing Parts Picker, completed builds:
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/builds/by_part/fractal-design-case-fdcanode304bl


i cant see the v650 being to much and issue. theres only 3 cables that are not modular .......and you need all 3 if your running a gpu.


----------



## aisthetikos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i cant see the v650 being to much and issue. theres only 3 cables that are not modular .......and you need all 3 if your running a gpu.


I just finished my Node 304 build a few days ago with this very power supply. It may be the fact that I am using the d-15, but I can attest to the fact that the cables are not the most minimal. The 24 pin cable is quite long, and the gpu power is a tad long as well. With everything being so close, I was forced to double back with the cables. It's doable. But tricky. If I had to do it again, I wouldn't use that power supply. I ordered the st55f-g with the short cables. I'll let you know how that fits compared, with the d-15 and all.



http://imgur.com/X7q9o

 Here you can see how long the cables are.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aisthetikos*
> 
> I just finished my Node 304 build a few days ago with this very power supply. It may be the fact that I am using the d-15, but I can attest to the fact that the cables are not the most minimal. The 24 pin cable is quite long, and the gpu power is a tad long as well. With everything being so close, I was forced to double back with the cables. It's doable. But tricky. If I had to do it again, I wouldn't use that power supply. I ordered the st55f-g with the short cables. I'll let you know how that fits compared, with the d-15 and all.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/X7q9o
> 
> Here you can see how long the cables are.


your build looks good, but i dont see that huge cooler helping you out any either. i'm curious why you haven't used the frame of the case a secure the cables with zip ties? following the frame with the cables will shorten the cables greatly.

sometimes new psu's have really stiff cables. i found using a hairdryer makes the cables much more flexible. try to keep in mind that this case wasn't made to show off your parts,haha.


----------



## TonyL

@aisthetikos
I concur with @toyz72 about using the frame to secure the cables. Use the shape of the frame and the hooks/loops wherever you can to your advantage.
With a touch of creativity, cleverness, and _patience_, you will be able to workout a nice setup.

Keep in mind that most manufacturers design ATX PSUs so that the length of the cables will be long enough for standard size cases.
So you are right about opting for a modular PSU + Silverstone short cables if you wish to avoid the snake.
The CM V650 is quite good compared to non-modular PSUs, even the 140mm length helps every little bit. The length of that PSU is an upgrade compared to the popular Seasonic G650 (160mm semi-modular).

Although the case was not designed to show off parts, I modified mine to do _exactly_ just that.









@K4IKEN you could check out my build for some inspiration.








If you are curious, I used a fully modular ATX PSU (160mm). Theoretically, a _white_ Node should make black cables stand out by contrast. It could be the flat cables working in my favor.
I'll let the pictures from my build do the talking.


----------



## K4IKEN

Yea I went with the v650 bc the local microcenter had it in stock. I have it built up now, installing the OS, but didn't bother with cable management because I still have the HSF and GTX770 on the way later this week. The v650 cables are longer than expected, but I'll just have to get a little creative and exercise some patience. Thanks for the posts to some clean builds everyone.


----------



## Kieran

I've just bought this case for a home server build but i'm struggling to find a quiet and modular power supply that will fit. So far i have looked at:


Seasonic M1211-520 EVO (150mm length)
Corsair RM450W (160mm length)
Cooler Master VS Series 450W (140mm length)
I want this build to be as quiet as possible so i'm leaning towards the RM450 due to its silence optimised design but i'm not completely sure whether it will fit.

The build will have the following specs:


CPU = Intel i3 4130T
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIF
RAM = Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB
Case = Fractal Design Node 304
CPU Cooler = ? (Still deciding on a CPU cooler too, the Noctua NH- L12 looks quite good)
OS Hard Drive = Western Digital Red 1TB
Data Hard Drives = Western Digital Red 3TB x 2


----------



## aisthetikos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> your build looks good, but i dont see that huge cooler helping you out any either. i'm curious why you haven't used the frame of the case a secure the cables with zip ties? following the frame with the cables will shorten the cables greatly.
> 
> sometimes new psu's have really stiff cables. i found using a hairdryer makes the cables much more flexible. try to keep in mind that this case wasn't made to show off your parts,haha.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @aisthetikos
> I concur with @toyz72 about using the frame to secure the cables. Use the shape of the frame and the hooks/loops wherever you can to your advantage.
> With a touch of creativity, cleverness, and _patience_, you will be able to workout a nice setup.
> 
> Keep in mind that most manufacturers design ATX PSUs so that the length of the cables will be long enough for standard size cases.
> So you are right about opting for a modular PSU + Silverstone short cables if you wish to avoid the snake.
> The CM V650 is quite good compared to non-modular PSUs, even the 140mm length helps every little bit. The length of that PSU is an upgrade compared to the popular Seasonic G650 (160mm semi-modular).
> 
> Although the case was not designed to show off parts, I modified mine to do _exactly_ just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @K4IKEN you could check out my build for some inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are curious, I used a fully modular ATX PSU (160mm). Theoretically, a _white_ Node should make black cables stand out by contrast. It could be the flat cables working in my favor.
> I'll let the pictures from my build do the talking.


Thank you guys for the compliments and advice! The only reason that I had recommended against the v650 is because the builds @K4IKEN put together made it look like he was rather particular regarding the case cleanliness.

My thinking on not running the cabling on the frame was that I didn't want to have them running through the middle of the case. I can see now that my thinking to run it where I had was probably insulating the ram etc, holding in heat.

As promised, I have pictures of the change after switching to the ST55F-G. (Frame hanging included







)



http://imgur.com/tCHBG


WARNING: The ST55F-G was making an awful noise. I moved the fan a bit, and found that the noise was coming from the fan dropping into the guard from being upside down. I removed the guard and bent the brackets a little. Noise gone. Thank goodness.

As you can see, the PP05-E cable kit made a tremendous difference.

I really appreciate everyone's input and support in this group. You are all the best!


----------



## TonyL

@aisthetikos
Wow. That was quick!
Yup. Those short cables made your life easier. Looking cleaner overall.
The cabling on your build is really reminiscent of my build.








Good use of the center bar to hide the SATA cable. Using the corner of the case to run the cable up to the GPU. Loop at the beginning of the PSU extension cable. Looks like your removed the PSU bracket as well.

Your front tower on the NH-D15 is bent!







It could be from the 24 pin motherboard cable being in the way.

@Kieran
I can vouch for the Corsair RM series being very quiet. I run a 650W unit in my system.
Of course during the first 40% of loads (180W in your case) the unit will be completely silent thanks to its Zero RPM Mode. Even when the fan decides to run, it is more quiet than my case fans.
The only drawback for the RM series is the fact that Corsair used a few second tier caps. I am not sure if they have updated the design recently to 100% Japanese caps. You could always check out reviews from JonnyGURU if you are concerned.
Personally, the Corsair RM series PSU has not given me any issues.

Out of the three you listed, the Corsair RM is probably the most quiet. The CM VS 450W has good remarks about being fairly silent as well. Seasonic has excellent build quality, but I think the fan curve if a bit more conservative to keep the PSU cool.

If you have no plans on adding a GPU, any reasonable length PSU will fit in the Node 304.
Even in you wanted to add a GPU, in order to accommodate the RM450, you will need to remove the PSU bracket.


----------



## aisthetikos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @aisthetikos
> Wow. That was quick!
> Yup. Those short cables made your life easier. Looking cleaner overall.
> The cabling on your build is really reminiscent of my build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good use of the center bar to hide the SATA cable. Using the corner of the case to run the cable up to the GPU. Loop at the beginning of the PSU extension cable. Looks like your removed the PSU bracket as well.
> 
> Your front tower on the NH-D15 is bent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be from the 24 pin motherboard cable being in the way.
> 
> @Kieran
> I can vouch for the Corsair RM series being very quiet. I run a 650W unit in my system.
> Of course during the first 40% of loads (180W in your case) the unit will be completely silent thanks to its Zero RPM Mode. Even when the fan decides to run, it is more quiet than my case fans.
> The only drawback for the RM series is the fact that Corsair used a few second tier caps. I am not sure if they have updated the design recently to 100% Japanese caps. You could always check out reviews from JonnyGURU if you are concerned.
> Personally, the Corsair RM series PSU has not given me any issues.
> 
> Out of the three you listed, the Corsair RM is probably the most quiet. The CM VS 450W has good remarks about being fairly silent as well. Seasonic has excellent build quality, but I think the fan curve if a bit more conservative to keep the PSU cool.
> 
> If you have no plans on adding a GPU, any reasonable length PSU will fit in the Node 304.
> Even in you wanted to add a GPU, in order to accommodate the RM450, you will need to remove the PSU bracket.


Yes, the d-15 is bent







not sure if I'm the only one, but it doesn't really have enough clearance on the exhaust fan side for me.

P.S. I am going to miss the v650 Japanese caps.


----------



## MicroCat

@aisthetikos

No worries...you wouldn't get your full qualification for squashification if something wasn't bent. Sure, it's not fair that the D15 had to take one for the node team, the squashifying was meant for the cheaper parts.

Congrats on the clean cabling - makes me really want to consider the little SX500-LG - will probably pick one up as the backup to the backup power supply.


----------



## knowyourenemy

Hi all,

Firstly, thanks for this brilliant thread. I've been reading it occasionally for the past week or so picking up hints and tips for my own Node build. Over the weekend I got almost all the parts and put everything together as below:

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U14S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
Motherboard: MSI Z97I GAMING ACK Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: G.Skill TridentX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
Storage: Transcend MTS600 64GB M.2-2260 Solid State Drive
Storage: Crucial MX100 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Case: Fractal Design Node 304 (White) Mini ITX Tower Case
Power Supply: Silverstone 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
Video Card: <<insert GTX980 here>>

As you can see I haven't actually picked or purchased the GPU yet. I'm pretty set on getting a GTX 980 but I'm concerned about the heat and airflow it will introduce into the case.

In a few places, with the Node, I've seen people who have opted for the stock NVidia reference card because it uses a cooling method which blows the excess heat out the back of the case whereas most other implementations appear to just allow the heated air to circulate. I'm interested in getting the opinions of some people here as to which way to lean?

Also, I've built and installed the system without the GPU for now but I'm slightly concerned about the CPU temperatures I'm seeing. Many people on here seem to see something around 25 degrees when the CPU is idle but I'm seeing something closer to 35-40 degrees. If I run the latest Prime95 (on the heat test) it sits at 75 degrees pretty consistently. These are (as far as I can tell) running at stock speeds/voltages by which I mean I haven't touched anything in the BIOS so far. I currently have two guesses for what might be the issue but would welcome opinions/thoughts:

1) Being my first build in years it could be that I didn't apply enough of the Noctua thermal paste to the CPU. I used a single blob (maybe a bit smaller than a pea) in the centre and screwed the cooler down.

2) I've realised today that the RAM I bought is actually rated at 1.6V rather than the 1.5V that 'should' be used with the Intel CPU (4790k) and thought maybe this was causing the CPU to have to run faster/higher voltage/hotter than normal but I figured for that to happen I'd probably have to actually enable such a feature but I'll try and check the status of it.

Once I pick, order and install my GPU I'll get some pics up as well.


----------



## aisthetikos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowyourenemy*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Firstly, thanks for this brilliant thread. I've been reading it occasionally for the past week or so picking up hints and tips for my own Node build. Over the weekend I got almost all the parts and put everything together as below:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U14S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: MSI Z97I GAMING ACK Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: G.Skill TridentX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
> Storage: Transcend MTS600 64GB M.2-2260 Solid State Drive
> Storage: Crucial MX100 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304 (White) Mini ITX Tower Case
> Power Supply: Silverstone 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
> Video Card: <<insert GTX980 here>>
> 
> As you can see I haven't actually picked or purchased the GPU yet. I'm pretty set on getting a GTX 980 but I'm concerned about the heat and airflow it will introduce into the case.
> 
> In a few places, with the Node, I've seen people who have opted for the stock NVidia reference card because it uses a cooling method which blows the excess heat out the back of the case whereas most other implementations appear to just allow the heated air to circulate. I'm interested in getting the opinions of some people here as to which way to lean?
> 
> Also, I've built and installed the system without the GPU for now but I'm slightly concerned about the CPU temperatures I'm seeing. Many people on here seem to see something around 25 degrees when the CPU is idle but I'm seeing something closer to 35-40 degrees. If I run the latest Prime95 (on the heat test) it sits at 75 degrees pretty consistently. These are (as far as I can tell) running at stock speeds/voltages by which I mean I haven't touched anything in the BIOS so far. I currently have two guesses for what might be the issue but would welcome opinions/thoughts:
> 
> 1) Being my first build in years it could be that I didn't apply enough of the Noctua thermal paste to the CPU. I used a single blob (maybe a bit smaller than a pea) in the centre and screwed the cooler down.
> 
> 2) I've realised today that the RAM I bought is actually rated at 1.6V rather than the 1.5V that 'should' be used with the Intel CPU (4790k) and thought maybe this was causing the CPU to have to run faster/higher voltage/hotter than normal but I figured for that to happen I'd probably have to actually enable such a feature but I'll try and check the status of it.
> 
> Once I pick, order and install my GPU I'll get some pics up as well.


Hello, and welcome!

First off. I myself do not overclock as of yet. Though, as I was researching cooling options last night, I saw an interesting trend. Before I get to that, I've heard both arguments for the paste, "to spread or not to spread?"

Now, on to the trend I had seen. Some people have noticed that newer versions of prime95 do not play well with Haswell.

Give this a read:

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/751197-Prime-95-v28-5-Haswell-CPU-s-and-you-is-it-bad-for-the-CPU-s-health

Also, check out this guide(really an interesting take on stability in general. It's quite long, and please take with a grain of salt







):

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/335813-Guidelines-for-Thorough-Stability-Testing


----------



## DPB23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowyourenemy*
> 
> As you can see I haven't actually picked or purchased the GPU yet. I'm pretty set on getting a GTX 980 but I'm concerned about the heat and airflow it will introduce into the case.
> 
> In a few places, with the Node, I've seen people who have opted for the stock NVidia reference card because it uses a cooling method which blows the excess heat out the back of the case whereas most other implementations appear to just allow the heated air to circulate. I'm interested in getting the opinions of some people here as to which way to lean?


I think either would be fine since the 980 doesn't produce that much heat for a high-end card, though if you're that worried the reference cooler is actually supposed to be very good. Just make sure you get one identical to the pictures in the review I linked to, there are other cards (like this) advertised as reference but they actually use a different design, which may well be louder.


----------



## Kieran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @aisthetikos
> 
> @Kieran
> I can vouch for the Corsair RM series being very quiet. I run a 650W unit in my system.
> Of course during the first 40% of loads (180W in your case) the unit will be completely silent thanks to its Zero RPM Mode. Even when the fan decides to run, it is more quiet than my case fans.
> The only drawback for the RM series is the fact that Corsair used a few second tier caps. I am not sure if they have updated the design recently to 100% Japanese caps. You could always check out reviews from JonnyGURU if you are concerned.
> Personally, the Corsair RM series PSU has not given me any issues.
> 
> Out of the three you listed, the Corsair RM is probably the most quiet. The CM VS 450W has good remarks about being fairly silent as well. Seasonic has excellent build quality, but I think the fan curve if a bit more conservative to keep the PSU cool.
> 
> If you have no plans on adding a GPU, any reasonable length PSU will fit in the Node 304.
> Even in you wanted to add a GPU, in order to accommodate the RM450, you will need to remove the PSU bracket.


Will definitely go for the RM450 then. What would you recommend for a CPU cooler?
I've mainly been looking at noctua coolers so far as i need this build to be as quiet as possible, would it be worth replacing the case fans too?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> Will definitely go for the RM450 then. What would you recommend for a CPU cooler?
> I've mainly been looking at noctua coolers so far as i need this build to be as quiet as possible, would it be worth replacing the case fans too?


I currently have Thermalright Truespirit 140, it has huge heatsink, costs less than 60% of Noctua NH-U14S and it has asymmetrical design, so it is way easier to place. Ofcourse it isn't as good, but performs way better for it's price. Second fan costs only 9€ here so it is really good deal. Check it out!


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> Will definitely go for the RM450 then. What would you recommend for a CPU cooler?
> I've mainly been looking at noctua coolers so far as i need this build to be as quiet as possible, would it be worth replacing the case fans too?


Have you seen this RM thread here? Got me wondering about CWT built corsair units...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-might-not-want-to-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu/0_30

On second thought, don't read it...once you go down the 'what is the best power supply' path, there's no good destination...just better compromises and you'll be wanting to hand inspect the caps - not just for their superior Japanese origins, but their home prefectures and quality of food in the staff cafeteria at the factory. On the day they made your caps.... . ;-)

Noctua coolers are great. If budget is a concern, then the Scythe Kotetsu is the best sub $40 cooler atm imo.

I would and am replacing the case fans with Noctuas. The Fractal stock case fans are decent - but can get clicky/buzzy when undervolted. The Nocs don't. All depends on your acceptable noise threshold, mine is very low tolerance. A soft whoosh I can take..clicks, buzzes, overtones, not so much.


----------



## K4IKEN

I must have a very high noise threshold then because my Coolermaster v650 unit is silent to me.. The Fractal case fans on high are definitely audible, but not in an intrusive way; more like a soft, soothing whooooosh lol, but those front 92mm got to go. Still waiting on my CPU cooler and GTX770.. #ZeroPatienceGang


----------



## TonyL

Hang in there @K4IKEN!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> Will definitely go for the RM450 then. What would you recommend for a CPU cooler?
> I've mainly been looking at noctua coolers so far as i need this build to be as quiet as possible, would it be worth replacing the case fans too?


For a silent optimized build, I would get the Noctua NH-U12S. (For your CPU, the Be Quiet! Pure Rock would be a _better_ option.)
Keep in mind that the NH-U12S is a premium product and is probably way over the top for your CPU, but there is nothing that matches the acoustics of that cooler.
The tower is well designed, and the fan has a unique acoustic signature.
Be Quiet! Dark Rock 3 could be another option, but then again, it is over the top for your CPU.
I hear good things about Be Quiet! fans.

Honestly, any CPU cooler will do. Just set a conservative fan curve to avoid excess noise.
_I personally think the investment was worth it._ That is for you to decide though.

Concerning the case fans. The are fairly silent and do the job. I think people swap them out because they do not move enough air. Acoustics play a small role as well.
I say try out the stock fans. If you do not like what you hear, swap them out.

@knowyourenemy


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowyourenemy*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Firstly, thanks for this brilliant thread. I've been reading it occasionally for the past week or so picking up hints and tips for my own Node build. Over the weekend I got almost all the parts and put everything together as below:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Build Specs
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U14S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: MSI Z97I GAMING ACK Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: G.Skill TridentX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
> Storage: Transcend MTS600 64GB M.2-2260 Solid State Drive
> Storage: Crucial MX100 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304 (White) Mini ITX Tower Case
> Power Supply: Silverstone 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
> Video Card: <<insert GTX980 here>>
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I haven't actually picked or purchased the GPU yet. I'm pretty set on getting a GTX 980 but I'm concerned about the heat and airflow it will introduce into the case.
> 
> In a few places, with the Node, I've seen people who have opted for the stock NVidia reference card because it uses a cooling method which blows the excess heat out the back of the case whereas most other implementations appear to just allow the heated air to circulate. I'm interested in getting the opinions of some people here as to which way to lean?
> 
> Also, I've built and installed the system without the GPU for now but I'm slightly concerned about the CPU temperatures I'm seeing. Many people on here seem to see something around 25 degrees when the CPU is idle but I'm seeing something closer to 35-40 degrees. If I run the latest Prime95 (on the heat test) it sits at 75 degrees pretty consistently. These are (as far as I can tell) running at stock speeds/voltages by which I mean I haven't touched anything in the BIOS so far. I currently have two guesses for what might be the issue but would welcome opinions/thoughts:
> 
> 1) Being my first build in years it could be that I didn't apply enough of the Noctua thermal paste to the CPU. I used a single blob (maybe a bit smaller than a pea) in the centre and screwed the cooler down.
> 
> 2) I've realised today that the RAM I bought is actually rated at 1.6V rather than the 1.5V that 'should' be used with the Intel CPU (4790k) and thought maybe this was causing the CPU to have to run faster/higher voltage/hotter than normal but I figured for that to happen I'd probably have to actually enable such a feature but I'll try and check the status of it.
> 
> Once I pick, order and install my GPU I'll get some pics up as well.





Welcome!
For some quick information about Blower GPUs vs Open Air designs, check out LinusTechTips video 



.

There has been discussion about that specific issue earlier. You could try to search for it in this thread. The short of it is, if you are using a tower cooler, there is not too much to worry about. You will see about 2-4C increase in CPU temperatures (not enough to cause concern). Your CPU cooler will keep your chip happy. Maxwell GPUs are more efficient and will spit out less heat than previous generation Kepler GPUs like the GTX 780. So you really can not go wrong with either design.
Open GPUs will make your system components warmer overall, but not enough to cause harm. Your system will cool depending on how fast that exhaust fan can get rid of the heated air.

Do not use Prime 95 for stress testing your Haswell chip!







Your processor will not be happy with you. The program forces your chip to run AVX instructions that causes an unnecessary increase in voltage. Do not worry, not too much harm was done, but do not run it anymore.
I recommend Intel Extreme Tuning Utility or ADIA64. Those are good for stability testing Haswell chips.

Haswell chips tend to idle at warmer temperatures than previous generations I believe. Those temperatures looks normal, I personally idle at ~30C with a 4670K.

You applied the correct amount of thermal paste by the way.








No spreading needed, because that introduces air pockets/bubbles.

The increase in RAM voltage should not affect the CPU temperatures. 1.6V is fine for the modules. If you are concerned, you could run them at 1.5V through the BIOS.

Feel free to ask more questions!


----------



## adhseidh

@knowyourenemy
Not sure if this help but these are the temps I am seeing after an hour of gaming with case fans on low, with MSI GTX 970 Gaming. only an i5 with NH-U12S though

Top line is GPU (peak 72c - idle 38c )
Purple line is MB (peak 54c - idle 33c)
Green CPU (peak 55c - idle 32c)



With fans on high (12v) the GPU temps drop by about 5c, on low the case does get warm to the touch

@Kieran
On low setting the case fan a very quiet, 50cm from my head, on high they are audible but not overly I am hearing the air movement not the fan itself. I can hear the fan in my PSU though (CM V550S) just.


----------



## Kieran

Thanks for the advice everyone, its proved to be very useful. I've ended up ordering the following parts:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU Cooler:* Scythe Kotetsu 79.0 CFM CPU Cooler (£29.65 @ Amazon UK)
*Motherboard:* ASRock E3C224D2I Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£145.99 @ Amazon UK)
*Other:* Intel Core i3 4130T (£65.00)
*Other:* Fractal Design Node 304 (£62.00)
*Other:* Kingston 4GB DDR3 ECC (£20.00)
*Other:* Seasonic G450 (£71.99)
*Total:* £394.63
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-03-03 12:03 GMT+0000_

For now i think i will just stick with the stock fans on low.

I'm really looking forward to putting everything together now, will put some pictures on here once everything arrives!


----------



## Nemesis429

So which power supply is best V650S or Seasonig G 650W? (for this case)

Personally I'm leaning more towards the Seasonic G, but any input is appreciated.


----------



## DPB23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis429*
> 
> So which power supply is best V650S or Seasonig G 650W? (for this case)
> 
> Personally I'm leaning more towards the Seasonic G, but any input is appreciated.


They're both good, but the G650 is 20mm longer (160mm vs 140mm), and the modular connectors might interfere with longer graphics cards. It's about £30 more too, but it has a 5 year warranty rather than the 3 years the V650 has.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis429*
> 
> So which power supply is best V650S or Seasonig G 650W? (for this case)
> 
> Personally I'm leaning more towards the Seasonic G, but any input is appreciated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DPB23*
> 
> They're both good, but the G650 is 20mm longer (160mm vs 140mm), and the modular connectors might interfere with longer graphics cards. It's about £30 more too, but it has a 5 year warranty rather than the 3 years the V650 has.


But didn't G650 had all connector on lower edge like G550 has? Which helps cable routing.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> But didn't G650 had all connector on lower edge like G550 has? Which helps cable routing.


Not only that, G650 has shorter cables than VS650 on average which also helps cable routing


----------



## Nemesis429

From a pic I've seen on here the connectors are at the bottom so interference isn't a problem really.
http://cdn.overclock.net/8/82/500x1000px-LL-82623378_withcard.jpeg

Seasonic it is then.


----------



## DPB23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> But didn't G650 had all connector on lower edge like G550 has? Which helps cable routing.


Ah, you're right, I didn't notice that, I was just looking at the measurements.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis429*
> 
> From a pic I've seen on here the connectors are at the bottom so interference isn't a problem really.
> http://cdn.overclock.net/8/82/500x1000px-LL-82623378_withcard.jpeg
> 
> Seasonic it is then.


At least they don't interfere with long GPU with G550^^ I have G550 with gtx 760 Gigabyte windforce which is long card really.


----------



## Dyaems

Heres another pic with a 12" 7970 Lightning and a G550 for your "peace of mind"


----------



## K4IKEN

Just had a question, what is everyone doing with their fan cables? I want to get rid of that one strand of molex from the PSU to reduce clutter, and seeing as my mobo has only two fan headers I need some ideas.


----------



## vb10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Just had a question, what is everyone doing with their fan cables? I want to get rid of that one strand of molex from the PSU to reduce clutter, and seeing as my mobo has only two fan headers I need some ideas.


My MB only has 2 as well - I run splitters. CPU fan and case fan off one and 2 front fans off the other. Probably works better with PWM fans too - all my fans are noctua pwm fans.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Just had a question, what is everyone doing with their fan cables? I want to get rid of that one strand of molex from the PSU to reduce clutter, and seeing as my mobo has only two fan headers I need some ideas.


I have a molex to triple 3 pin power connector. I spliced in a molex connector into my sata power cable (which powers the ssd behind the front cover) - then all of that hides behind the front cover and powers my fans up front. My back fan is one of my phanteks fans. The pair of them run off of a pmw splitter from my motherboard cpu connector. Confusing right?


----------



## K4IKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Confusing right?


Haha very!

I figured I'd have to go down the splitter route, so another question. If I split my CPU PWM heatsink fan and the stock case fan in the rear, will the rear fan run at 100% and the hsf retain its PWM characteristics?


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Haha very!
> 
> I figured I'd have to go down the splitter route, so another question. If I split my CPU PWM heatsink fan and the stock case fan in the rear, will the rear fan run at 100% and the hsf retain its PWM characteristics?


If you use a PWM splitter, you will notice that one side has 4 pins, and the other will have 3 pins.
If you attach your CPU fan to the 4 pin connecter, the motherboard will read the speed of the CPU fan. The exhaust fan should run proportionately in speed according to the CPU fan.

@.theMetal
That is a clever idea splicing a molex cable into the SATA cable. I never thought about that.


----------



## K4IKEN

Word.. Guess its time to order some splitters then


----------



## MicroCat

I was going to go the splitter route too. Then discovered a kickstarter project for wireless fans. They* claim that their Bluetooth dongle will fully support PWM fans. May even use my smartphone to control them. This is such a brilliant idea for mITX builds. They have wireless charging for mobile devices, it's about time they had wireless cooling too! Anyone want to jump in on this cable-free option?

(* - Full Disclosure: When I say they, I mean me. And yes, I am making this up,







)


----------



## gg141717

Hi all,

After some atx builds and my last watercooled 900d build i now want to try something completely different. I want to build a high performance small form factor pc with the node 304. I have one question though;

I want to use a Corsair AX760i which is 160mm long, can i combine this with a GTX 970/980 or does this conflict with each other?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bobsaget

Hi,

GPU and PSU will interfere with each other unless you remove the PSU bracket. If you do, it will still be a tight fit I think.


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> GPU and PSU will interfere with each other unless you remove the PSU bracket. If you do, it will still be a tight fit I think.


Thanks man, so a 150mm psu like Silverstone Strider Gold S 750W is a better idea?


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Thanks man, so a 150mm psu like Silverstone Strider Gold S 750W is a better idea?


Here's the list of recommended PSUs for this case (modular, gold, 100% compatible with long GPU)

Seasonic G550
Cooler Master V550S
Silverstone ST55F-G


----------



## TonyL

@gg141717


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> After some atx builds and my last watercooled 900d build i now want to try something completely different. I want to build a high performance small form factor pc with the node 304. I have one question though;
> 
> I want to use a Corsair AX760i which is 160mm long, can i combine this with a GTX 970/980 or does this conflict with each other?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Thanks man, so a 150mm psu like Silverstone Strider Gold S 750W is a better idea?





Hello. Welcome!
@bobsaget has some solid recommendations. Popular choices for the Node 304.









Concerning the Corsair AX760i, @PrimeNode was able to fit that unit as seen in post #5077. Scroll up to see more pictures of his build.
As mentioned, the PSU bracket will be need to be removed in order to get the unit to fit.

The Silverstone Strider Gold S 750W will be easier to fit and without needing to remove the PSU bracket.
Full modularity is always a nice feature. Especially in smaller cases.

For easier cable management, I recommend checking out the short cable kit form Silverstone.
You could always try using the stock cables first to test your cable management.


----------



## kaspar737

The Intel stock fan is making a weird chainsaw-like sound, I would like to replace it. What are your recommendations for quiet coolers? (both air and liquid are fine)


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> The Intel stock fan is making a weird chainsaw-like sound, I would like to replace it. What are your recommendations for quiet coolers? (both air and liquid are fine)


Whats your motherboard? How many HDD--- just list your specs first xD


----------



## dmv808

Hello,

I am interested in getting this case. Can anyone tell me if (2) GTX 970 cards will fit in this case in SLI without problems? Either MSI Gaming or Gigabyte Windforce (non gaming)

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## kaspar737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Whats your motherboard? How many HDD--- just list your specs first xD


Asus Z97I-Plus, Asus GTX 670 OC (with backplate), 1 SSD and 1 HDD, both on the same bracket, RAM height 30mm.


----------



## TonyL

@dmv808
Hello. Welcome!
This is a SFF case. So we are talking about m-ITX. The motherboard can only support 1 GPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> The Intel stock fan is making a weird chainsaw-like sound, I would like to replace it. What are your recommendations for quiet coolers? (both air and liquid are fine)


What chip are your planning to cool?
Any budget constraints?

There are a whole plethora of CPU coolers to choose from.

To just get the job done with a budget, check out the CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO Plus.
Be Quiet! Pure Rock and Cryorig H7 are possible alternatives.

For a more premium option, the Noctua NH-U12S has amazing acoustics. The NH-U14S offers better performance.

Other forum members are always welcome to contribute more choices. _(Maybe the middle ground?_)


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> Asus Z97I-Plus, Asus GTX 670 OC (with backplate), 1 SSD and 1 HDD, both on the same bracket, RAM height 30mm.


Any air tower cooler will do basically, TonyL mentioned some of it and just look for a cooler within your budget. I asked the specs (specially the motherboard) so that we would know if the CPU socket is close to the PCIe slot or not. I would suggest Cryorig/Thermalright/Phanteks/Noctua tower coolers depending on the place you live and which brands are available.

I like to see someone use a Silver Arrow ITX inside a Node 304 though!

As for AIO, you won't be having issues with any 120mm radiator AIOs for sure. Not sure with 140mm radiators though since your GPU has a backplate.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmv808*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am interested in getting this case. Can anyone tell me if (2) GTX 970 cards will fit in this case in SLI without problems? Either MSI Gaming or Gigabyte Windforce (non gaming)
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


You may be confusing with the node 804 which is a micro atx case.
The node 304 can only fit ITX mobos hence 1 GPU.


----------



## TonyL

@Dyaems
Good catch on the motherboard compatibility. I did not consider that detail.









Hmmm. That is an interesting beastly cooler.
At first glace I thought you were referring to _THE_ Silver Arrow, until I saw the ITX running along behind.
Looks like they mini-me(d) the original.


----------



## bobsaget

That Thermalright SA ITX is a good but unexceptional cooler. It's original though.


----------



## dmv808

Thank you.

Yes, I got this confused with the 804 model. Sorry!


----------



## TonyL

@dmv808
The Node 804 supports Micro ATX, so SLI is possible.
GTX 970 SLI in that case should not be a problem.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmv808*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, I got this confused with the 804 model. Sorry!


It's an interesting case as well, much bigger but packed with tons of features.


----------



## pe4nut666

they are coming out with the 750 watt and its only 140mm

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/SilverStone-Strider-Gold-S-Series-750W-Power-Supply-Review


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @dmv808
> The Node 804 supports Micro ATX, so SLI is possible.
> GTX 970 SLI in that case should not be a problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> It's an interesting case as well, much bigger but packed with tons of features.


When I give up my R4, I might expand my nodefamily








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> That Thermalright SA ITX is a good but unexceptional cooler. It's original though.


It is unexceptional yes, but improved compatibility with itx-boards is very nice. Also, you might fit two fans in node with it?


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> It is unexceptional yes, but improved compatibility with itx-boards is very nice. Also, you might fit two fans in node with it?


Problem is that compatibility is not really improved. It's still a tall wide CPU cooler that won't fit in many htpcs or won't be compatible with itx mobos when the CPU socket is close to the PCI lane. It fits mobos such as the Asus impact which can already accommodate better performing CPU coolers.


----------



## DarthTater

Hi Guys

Been a nutty week in work so excuse the delay.

So, I am going to run a Z97 gaming ACK board. The D15 fits with room to spare... BUT..... there is only 20mm of clearance between the rear of the D15 and the back panel. So I will either put a slim 140mm fan in as an exhaust or use a 140mm fan on the middle of the D15 Which will cool the CPU and push air out of the case rear... pic below:



here is a pic with the drive bays back in the mix. These have been added as an FYI.... these and the cross brace will not feature in the final build


----------



## bobsaget

Careful with the 120/140mm slim fan. They can be noisy. I used to have a Thermalright HR02 with a Prolimatech ultra sleek vortex (140mm slim pwm) at the rear spot, it wasn't silent and i'm not sure it was that efficient.


----------



## MicroCat

Congrats on the progress DT!

You only need to find another 5mm....I suggest modding the rear panel with the quiet 10mm chainsaw. ;-)

Or just use the middle fan as the exhaust. But, where's the overkill in that?

Why not use the middle fan AND mount a NF-A14 on the outside of the panel. Cover optional. Main purpose of the build is gaming, right? The risk of some finger bruising connecting cables only adds to the excitement!


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> Hi Guys
> So, I am going to run a Z97 gaming ACK board. The D15 fits with room to spare... BUT..... there is only 20mm of clearance between the rear of the D15 and the back panel. So I will either put a slim 140mm fan in as an exhaust or use a 140mm fan on the middle of the D15 Which will cool the CPU and push air out of the case rear... pic below:


Do extensive checks on the temps, including the case itself (just by touch at least), when you use only the 140mm on the middle of the D15. Remember how air moves through fans and cooler fins: they don't exit the fan in a straight line and in fact have a tendency to leave the fan outwards from the central hub/motor and then the speed slows down when they hit obstacles (like the fins on rads and cooling towers). Air going through the D15's second tower might scatter more, so not all of it will be on a straight path towards the exhaust port, and whatever part of it might not be moving fast enough if there isn't enough static pressure, especially if it has to move horizontally and then against the grill on the 304.

Is the grill flat in the rear of the case? If it is I'd be inclined to just cut a bit of the grill to run the fan cable through, and you just mount the fan outside. Maybe use a fan with a grill-like guide to act like a fan grill, like the Silverstone AP121 or AP141. Just make sure you use some kind of material between the fan and the case to help keep the fan as flat as possible on the case while accounting for the fan cable (or make the cut such that the cable won't be a problem).

EDIT: Microcat has the same suggestion on mounting a fan on the outside of the panel, and I totally forgot you'd have one spare fan from the NH-D15. Might as well use that, maybe just use a screw-in fan filer on the rear to prevent anything larger than dust from getting to the fan. It should be safe with inanimate objects but of course you never can tell with certain insects (then again I live in a tropical country, so there's the occasional spider, roach, or beetle that manages to get into the house).


----------



## gg141717

Almost ready to order my build. Does anybody of you know if the Noctua U14S is compatible with the Asus Z97 Maximus VII Impact, because of all those upright extension boards its hard to see.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Almost ready to order my build. Does anybody of you know if the Noctua U14S is compatible with the Asus Z97 Maximus VII Impact, because of all those upright extension boards its hard to see.


Doesn't look good: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=64&lng=en
Quote:


> "Due to the VRM-heatsink the cooler can only be installed in 90° orientation. Thus the memory modules mustn't be taller than 31.5mm."


But...the D15 is tho: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=68&lng=en. And we know it fits easily in the little node. (sort of) ;-)

As well, the D14, C14 and L12 are greenlighted (checked) by Noctua with the Maximus VII Impact.

U12S is probably ok too, but you would need to contact Noctua as the Maximus VII Impact isn't shown on their compatibility list.

Still some good alternatives there. ;-)


----------



## wasabimaster

Maximus VI and VII Impact layouts seem identical to me, so U12S should be fine with VII Impact too. However, it's always better to be sure. Are the acoustics of that cooler really as great as told here?


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wasabimaster*
> 
> Maximus VI and VII Impact layouts seem identical to me, so U12S should be fine with VII Impact too. However, it's always better to be sure. Are the acoustics of that cooler really as great as told here?


Yes! The F12 is FANtastic over its entire range. Smooth whoosh at speed and pretty much inaudible below 600rpm. No clicks, buzzes or strange harmonics when undervolted all with great static pressure.

Oh, wait...I just told that here. You can check out some of the reviews too, for example:
Quote:


> Test verdict: "Hand's down to Noctua's NF-F12 premium case fans. If anyone asks me, what is the best fan that offers both performance and silence; I can very much recommend the NF-F12. This fan deserves The PC Enthusiast's Editor's Choice award." (Jeff, ThePCEnthusiast.com)


----------



## TonyL

@DarthTater


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> Been a nutty week in work so excuse the delay.
> 
> So, I am going to run a Z97 gaming ACK board. The D15 fits with room to spare... BUT..... there is only 20mm of clearance between the rear of the D15 and the back panel. So I will either put a slim 140mm fan in as an exhaust or use a 140mm fan on the middle of the D15 Which will cool the CPU and push air out of the case rear... pic below:
> 
> 
> 
> here is a pic with the drive bays back in the mix. These have been added as an FYI.... these and the cross brace will not feature in the final build





No worries, there is no rush. Thanks for the update on your progress.
We appreciate the references _with_ measurements.

Adding to what bobsaget, MicroCat and PM323 have said, they have excellent suggestions.
If you want to be discrete, then a slim fan would work at the cost of noise as mentioned.
Adding a pull fan externally to the back does wonders for my AIO, but you guys have to keep in mind that the Node 304 fan grill sticks out ever so slightly. It happens to be enough to make contact with the fan, so _a washer is needed_ to add space between the fan and case.
The drawback of course is further limitation to accessing the plugs at an already hard to reach location.

I look forward to further updates!









@gg141717


Spoiler: Original Discussion



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Almost ready to order my build. Does anybody of you know if the Noctua U14S is compatible with the Asus Z97 Maximus VII Impact, because of all those upright extension boards its hard to see.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Doesn't look good: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=64&lng=en
> But...the D15 is tho: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=68&lng=en. And we know it fits easily in the little node. (sort of) ;-)
> 
> As well, the D14, C14 and L12 are greenlighted (checked) by Noctua with the Maximus VII Impact.
> 
> U12S is probably ok too, but you would need to contact Noctua as the Maximus VII Impact isn't shown on their compatibility list.
> 
> Still some good alternatives there. ;-)





The Noctua NH-U14S is compatible with the ASUS Z97 Maximus VII Impact, _but not at the optimal airflow direction_ due to its beastly daughter-board power delivery.
Please refer to post #1276. The heatsink will be directioned towards the left/right versus the optimal front to back and out the case.
@wasabimaster is correct about the Maximus VI & VII Impact layouts being identical.
I can vouch for the Noctua NH-U12S being able to fit with no issues (refer to my build for an example), and the acoustics/performance are indeed amazing.

Concerning the NH-D15. For the Node 304, people might be better off getting the older NH-D14, simply for compatibility.
If you refer to post #1277, you can see that a back fan was able to fit!


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @gg141717
> The Noctua NH-U14S is compatible with the ASUS Z97 Maximus VII Impact, _but not at the optimal airflow direction_ due to its beastly daughter-board power delivery.
> Please refer to post #1276. The heatsink will be directioned towards the left/right versus the optimal front to back and out the case.
> @wasabimaster is correct about the Maximus VI & VII Impact layouts being identical.
> I can vouch for the Noctua NH-U12S being able to fit with no issues (refer to my build for an example), and the acoustics/performance are indeed amazing.
> 
> Concerning the NH-D15. For the Node 304, people might be better off getting the older NH-D14, simply for compatibility.
> If you refer to post #1277, you can see that a back fan was able to fit!


Thanks for the detailed answer! So Noctua NH-U12S is on my list, is this the best option that does fit or do you have other suggestions, are aio watercoolers maybe a better option? I want to overclock the cpu (see how far i can get on this small build) but i have a hard time finding the best solution to keep things cool in this little case


----------



## wasabimaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed answer! So Noctua NH-U12S is on my list, is this the best option that does fit or do you have other suggestions, are aio watercoolers maybe a better option? I want to overclock the cpu but i have a hard time finding the best solution to keep things cool in this little case


I'm currently running H80i (in corsair 250D but will go back to node in a week) and honestly I'd rather use some tower cooler instead of this. Got a macho hr-02 lying around useless but sadly it doesn't fit with a rear case fan... Can't go too wrong either way


----------



## TonyL

@gg141717
I believe that the Noctua NH-U12S is the best option because it has a good balance between acoustics and performance.

For pure performance, of course, the more surface area a cooler has the better. This is where massive dual-tower coolers come in. So the NH-D14 is probably a better bet if you want performance. (As seen above NH-D14 fits).
You could even add NF-F12s on the NH-D14 for better acoustics, but that is not economically friendly. _(Do not do this please._







)

I personally think tower coolers offer better acoustics and airflow than AIOs. Depending on the fin density of AIOs, air that is forced through the radiator could cause more turbulence and noise when compared to tower coolers. (AIOs are more worth it in thier 240mm/280mm flavors.)
Tower coolers offer better airflow because of their streamlined design versus the zig-zag fins of radiators.

Keep in mind that Noctua is a premium brand, and if you are willing to invest in their products, I believe it is worth it.









Take my advice with a grain of salt. CPU coolers is a touchy topic and a hot debate. Many people have different opinions on what is the "best." I am sure there are other great coolers out there.
As always, other members are welcome to contribute.


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @gg141717
> I believe that the Noctua NH-U12S is the best option because it has a good balance between acoustics and performance.
> 
> For pure performance, of course, the more surface area a cooler has the better. This is where massive dual-tower coolers come in. So the NH-D14 is probably a better bet if you want performance. (As seen above NH-D14 fits).
> You could even add NF-F12s on the NH-D14 for better acoustics, but that is not economically friendly. _(Do not do this please._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I personally think tower coolers offer better acoustics and airflow than AIOs. Depending on the fin density of AIOs, air that is forced through the radiator could cause more turbulence and noise when compared to tower coolers. (AIOs are more worth it in thier 240mm/280mm flavors.)
> Tower coolers offer better airflow because of their streamlined design versus the zig-zag fins of radiators.
> 
> Keep in mind that Noctua is a premium brand, and if you are willing to invest in their products, I believe it is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take my advice with a grain of salt. CPU coolers is a touchy topic and a hot debate. Many people have different opinions on what is the "best." I am sure there are other great coolers out there.
> As always, other members are welcome to contribute.


What about the noctua NH-C14 which has the same performance as D14 but with airflow over motherboard, it should be compatible with the asus z97 gene according to noctua website but will there be other clearance problems in the case?


----------



## wasabimaster

@TonyL
Do you happen to know whether there's some concensus when it comes to AIO's about direction of airflow in Node? Some 100-200 pages ago there was a debate whether you should run front as intake and back as exhaust or the other way round.


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wasabimaster*
> 
> @TonyL
> Do you happen to know whether there's some concensus when it comes to AIO's about direction of airflow in Node? Some 100-200 pages ago there was a debate whether you should run front as intake and back as exhaust or the other way round.


You should have fresh air from outside of case blowing through the rad for optimal cooling performance but then you blow the hot air out of the radiator in the case which is kind of a problem in a small case with few exit fans. I still think this is better then blowing hot air from the case through the radiator because it will slowly lead to higher temps when the system is under load for a longer period.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> What about the noctua NH-C14 which has the same performance as D14 but with airflow over motherboard, it should be compatible with the asus z97 gene according to noctua website but will there be other clearance problems in the case?


Airflow over the motherboard doesn't really matter, get a tower cooler for better performance. The node can accomodate tall aircoolers, you better use this space IMO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wasabimaster*
> 
> @TonyL
> Do you happen to know whether there's some concensus when it comes to AIO's about direction of airflow in Node? Some 100-200 pages ago there was a debate whether you should run front as intake and back as exhaust or the other way round.


Front to rear is better, with the AIO at the back exhausting the hot air out.


----------



## TonyL

@wasabimaster
Hmmmm. I am not sure about a general consensus.








If I had to make a choice, the original intended airflow makes the most sense. So front to back.

Keeping in mind that AIOs are mounted as the exhaust, I think for open GPU, it is important to keep the AIO as exhaust in order to promote proper airflow. Otherwise, the GPU might be suffocating.
For blower GPU designs, you could have the AIO as intake or exhaust to you liking.

@gg141717
The NH-C14 has the same performance the as NH-D14? That fights against my logic. I would think that the NH-D14 is better. (More fans, more surface area).
Anyway. Yes the NH-C14 will fit _edit: if you do not use the exhaust fan_, but as mentioned. it is better to take advantage of the available space in the Node 304; hence, NH-D14 for performance.
The only benefit of the NH-C14 is that the daughter-board will be better cooled. I find that my daughter-board is usually hot with my setup, but nothing to cause concern since those VRMs are well within operating temperatures.
(I even heard they can go 140C+.







Don't quote me though.)


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @wasabimaster
> Hmmmm. I am not sure about a general consensus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to make a choice, the original intended airflow makes the most sense. So front to back.
> 
> Keeping in mind that AIOs are mounted as the exhaust, I think for open GPU, it is important to keep the AIO as exhaust in order to promote proper airflow. Otherwise, the GPU might be suffocating.
> For blower GPU designs, you could have the AIO as intake or exhaust to you liking.
> 
> @gg141717
> The NH-C14 has the same performance the as NH-D14? That fights against my logic. I would think that the NH-D14 is better. (More fans, more surface area).
> Anyway. Yes the NH-C14 will fit, but as mentioned,. it is better to advantage of the available space in the Node 304; hence, NH-D14 for performance.
> The only benefit of the NH-C14 is that the daughter-board will be better cooled. I find that my daughter-board is usually hot with my setup, but nothing to cause concern since those VRMs are well within operating temperatures.
> (I even heard they can go 140C+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quote me though.)


i have my doubts about the c14 fitting....i had a lot of issues with the 12. if you know for sure please post a pick of it fitting.


----------



## MicroCat

NH-C14 in a 304? Easy. As seen below...


Note: image scale is based on sarcasm, measurement ;-)

At 166mm x 140mm, the C14 is going to hang over, butt up against, just about everything...

And some many pages ago, C12 installer, toyz72 didn't recommend it.

But, the D15 fits! (sort of).


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> NH-C14 in a 304? Easy. As seen below...
> 
> 
> Note: image scale is based on sarcasm, measurement ;-)
> 
> At 166mm x 140mm, the C14 is going to hang over, butt up against, just about everything...
> 
> And some many pages ago, C12 installer, toyz72 didn't recommend it.
> 
> But, the D15 fits! (sort of).


i used the c12 in mine...but i had to order a 140mm slim fan for on top. this is the fans i used....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242033


----------



## MicroCat

What was the noise like with the Vortex? And how decent the static pressure with those skinny blades?

Are you still using the C12 or did the Megahalems replace it?


----------



## TonyL

@toyz72
You have a point. I only considered the compatibility with the motherboard on the Noctua website.
It _might_ fit. The exhaust fan might need to be removed, but that would not make much sense to do.











That cooler seems to be very popular with the NCase M1 though.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> That cooler seems to be very popular with the NCase M1 though.


Only because that little 12L job can't support a proper cooler with its 105mm max cooler height limitation. IMO, if a case can't support a proper cooler, it's not a proper case. ;-)


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Only because that little 12L job can't support a proper cooler with its 105mm max cooler height limitation. IMO, if a case can't support a proper cooler, it's not a proper case. ;-)


Well being pretty little breadbox, capacity for six hdd or full gpu and four hdd and full tower cooler is impossible job. Except for Node. But seriously, Node is really in it's on class when it comes to real compact cases.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Well being pretty little breadbox, capacity for six hdd or full gpu and four hdd and full tower cooler is impossible job. Except for Node. But seriously, Node is really in it's on class when it comes to real compact cases.


Agreed. The Node is a brilliant design - if a little home-appliance looking. Maybe Fractal would consider releasing a brushed aluminum edition. ;-)


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Agreed. The Node is a brilliant design - if a little home-appliance looking. Maybe Fractal would consider releasing a brushed aluminum edition. ;-)


It would be cool indeed, but unorthodox for Fractal. However, I can imagine Fractal releasing some series of cases in with new surface, brushed aluminium f. ex. In the meantime, I'd like to see psu+case bundles as their new modular PSUs should be good. They are rebranded Seasonics, if I recall correctly?


----------



## K4IKEN

I would honestly prefer the NCase M1 over the node 10x over, but I can't justify that price tag. It's just so sexy and small!

In other news, my Raijintek Pallas should be coming in today, another top-down C-style CPU cooler. It may be unnecessary, but I like the additional airflow over the motherboard and I rarely overclock, don't see the need for my application.

EDIT: Cooler doesn't fit...


----------



## claes

Sad day









Anyone consider the Lian-Li PC-Q35B for their server build? Kind of thinking of my moving my server from my node into one of these, suspend all of the HDDs and cut the noise in half...


----------



## DarthTater

Looking at the alignment of the d15 with the rear exhaust mount I reckon I could get away with mounting a 140mm fan in the centre of the cooler.....

Thoughts?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the alignment of the d15 with the rear exhaust mount I reckon I could get away with mounting a 140mm fan in the centre of the cooler.....
> 
> Thoughts?


You can also fit a Cryorig R1 Universal too! That way you get to use two fans IIRC because the front fan is only 15mm thick. Can't put a fan for exhaust though so the middle fan will also act as your exhaust which is not too bad.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461923/cryorig-fan-cooler-club-r1-ult-r1-uni-c1-h5-xf140-xt140/600_100#post_23198294

I'm pretty sure I would do a Node 304 build like that when building another system using this elegant case... Or maybe a custom loop!


----------



## DarthTater

Dyae

Thanks for sharing that bud. I will be able to run x2 fans on the D15 because the SFX psu coupled with my lack of HDD rack mounts will free up the space. Good to know that others have chosen to go big and have sacrificed that rear case fan.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> Dyae
> 
> Thanks for sharing that bud. I will be able to run x2 fans on the D15 because the SFX psu coupled with my lack of HDD rack mounts will free up the space. Good to know that others have chosen to go big and have sacrificed that rear case fan.


Thats great! I just mentioned the Cryorig R1 Universal since you can also use the HDD cages with two fans, which is a good thing. However, the HDD cables may hit the front fan now that I think of it...


----------



## MicroCat

@DarthTater

Ah..come on...mount an exhaust fan on the outside...one of those Delta finger mashers with a warning sticker. ;-)


----------



## TonyL

@DarthTater


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the alignment of the d15 with the rear exhaust mount I reckon I could get away with mounting a 140mm fan in the centre of the cooler.....
> 
> Thoughts?





You will be able to get away with two fans.

Though, I would recommend an exhaust fan.









Lets say you do not want the rear fan. That is fine.
Run it with no rear fan then add it a week later to see what difference it could make.
_I predict_ that your GPU will be happy that you added a rear fan.

@Dyaems


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> You can also fit a Cryorig R1 Universal too! That way you get to use two fans IIRC because the front fan is only 15mm thick. Can't put a fan for exhaust though so the middle fan will also act as your exhaust which is not too bad.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1461923/cryorig-fan-cooler-club-r1-ult-r1-uni-c1-h5-xf140-xt140/600_100#post_23198294
> 
> I'm pretty sure I would do a Node 304 build like that when building another system using this elegant case... Or maybe a custom loop!





That cooler complements a _White_ Node very well.
It's using every last bit of real-estate towards the back.









Too bad about the front fan. If people only used the cage towards the PSU exhaust, maybe they will not run into issues with the front fan.


----------



## KVNG

Has anyone had success overclocking in this case given its small form factor and thus higher temps? I don't want to sacrifice silence and the longeivity of my components and investing in at least another 100 bucks to have an overclocked system if it's not worth doing so.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the alignment of the d15 with the rear exhaust mount I reckon I could get away with mounting a 140mm fan in the centre of the cooler.....
> 
> Thoughts?


ideally you want to fit some ducting between the rear of the cooler and the back of the case to stop hot rear recirculating into the case - something like a fan riser would work somewhat from what i hear


----------



## MicroCat

My sister's node build has been pushed into mid-april. *sigh*

However, the good news is that I get a few more weeks to obsess over the power supply.









The CM V550 is still my top quiet candidate. The Silverstone SX500-LG is not getting rave reviews on the silent front from early adopters - clicky fan when undervolted. Grrr...

Has anyone had quiet success with a Be!Quiet Straight Power 10 series?

Or daring (stupid?) enough to cram a 180mm EVGA G2 in a node?


----------



## bobsaget

No way you can fit in a 180mm PSU with a GPU. May not even fit w/o GPU I think


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KVNG*
> 
> Has anyone had success overclocking in this case given its small form factor and thus higher temps? I don't want to sacrifice silence and the longeivity of my components and investing in at least another 100 bucks to have an overclocked system if it's not worth doing so.


The Node 304 is very capable of handling overclocks at decent temperatures. It really depends on how much you plan to push it.
For gaming, it does just as fine as ATX cases.

_Longevity_ and overclocking does not really go well together if you think about it. I understand what you mean though.








Silence and overclocking says the same story. Probably watercooling will help in this department.

@MicroCat


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> My sister's node build has been pushed into mid-april. *sigh*
> 
> However, the good news is that I get a few more weeks to obsess over the power supply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CM V550 is still my top quiet candidate. The Silverstone SX500-LG is not getting rave reviews on the silent front from early adopters - clicky fan when undervolted. Grrr...
> 
> Has anyone had quiet success with a Be!Quiet Straight Power 10 series?
> 
> Or daring (stupid?) enough to cram a 180mm EVGA G2 in a node?





You could actually get away with the 1800mm unit, if you limit yourself to a short GPU. Removal of PSU bracket needed.
_Never done before, and not recommended._

Sorry, not too sure about the acoustics of the Be Quiet! PSUs.
I hear good things about their fans, so that unit should be quieter than most PSUs out there.

For minimal acoustics _and_ quality, your best bet is to mod a Seasonic unit.


----------



## MicroCat

@TonyL

Regarding the 180mm length of trouble - never been done before AND not recommended makes it pretty tempting. ;-)

When my sister asks why the ATX power cable pops out the side grill and runs over the top, I'll just tell her it's the latest trend in goth-ghetto mods and don't forget to polish the ATX cable every week.









Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## gg141717

Hi all,

I just finished my node 304 build. After installing windows 8.1 and installing the drivers from the asus website and a newer version of the chipset installation utility from intel website, device manager still shows a lot of missing drivers. I can not figure out how to solve this, can anybody point me in the rirght direction.


----------



## MicroCat

If you right click on the device mangler entry with the questionable status what do you see?

Possibly a conflict from the ASUS/Intel setups. Was the same driver missing prior to applying the updates? Can you rollback the driver? Is the reluctant device enabled in the BIOS? What board is this? What sort of USB devices are plugged into the system? You have 11 out of 12 - that's not so bad. ;-)

In the big picture, how important is this USB thing anyhow? Will it make espresso for you in the morning? Give your cat a nice rub? Pay your taxes?

You came for answers and we've got questions!


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> If you right click on the device mangler entry with the questionable status what do you see?
> 
> Possibly a conflict from the ASUS/Intel setups. Was the same driver missing prior to applying the updates? Can you rollback the driver? Is the reluctant device enabled in the BIOS? What board is this? What sort of USB devices are plugged into the system? You have 11 out of 12 - that's not so bad. ;-)
> 
> In the big picture, how important is this USB thing anyhow? Will it make espresso for you in the morning? Give your cat a nice rub? Pay your taxes?
> 
> You came for answers and we've got questions!


This is a Asus Maximus VII Impact, i am afk so i can not right click in the device manager at this moment. I have a Corsair K70 RGB keyboard attached, a steelseries mouse and a headcandy wireless headset. Everything works but i can't stand these unresolved issues. I can not get the steelseries mouse to work in the bios btw, which worked fine om my X99 rampage.

*Another question, i have some irritating coil whine/noise coming from the seasonic G650, does anybody else have this issue?


----------



## MicroCat

@gg141717

You could remove the device from the list. Reboot and then see what winuhs does about it. Failing that, for the moment, just disable the device and tweak it later.

Odd about the mouse. What happens with a different mouse?

Yes, I have hideously irritating coil whine from my G550. And this is the replacement for the first one that had hideously irritating coil whine. When I try another PS - say a Corsair, whine disappears. If I put the 550 in another system...the whine follows. Plan to replace the G550 with a G2 750 or V650 and save the G550 for emergency use only. Had a SS400 (temporarily) for a super silent build...and yup, it whined right through the silence.

Planning to start a Seasonic Whiners Support Group here. Won't be much support tho, but lots of whining.


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> @gg141717
> 
> You could remove the device from the list. Reboot and then see what winuhs does about it. Failing that, for the moment, just disable the device and tweak it later.
> 
> Odd about the mouse. What happens with a different mouse?
> 
> Yes, I have hideously irritating coil whine from my G550. And this is the replacement for the first one that had hideously irritating coil whine. When I try another PS - say a Corsair, whine disappears. If I put the 550 in another system...the whine follows. Plan to replace the G550 with a G2 750 or V650 and save the G550 for emergency use only. Had a SS400 (temporarily) for a super silent build...and yup, it whined right through the silence.
> 
> Planning to start a Seasonic Whiners Support Group here. Won't be much support tho, but lots of whining.


Ok so i was about to send my G650 back but you say that i will probably end up with a replaced one with the same problem? Any good alternatives besides those silverstones (apart from size they are not up to quality standards)

Different mouse works fine, even without rebooting bios, plug it in works instantly. I did not plug in the M.2 extention board, may that be the reason windows can not install these devices?


----------



## MicroCat

@gg141717

No, you may get one that doesn't whine...but many have returned certain Seasonic models more than once and well....I didn't get lucky in the coil whine lottery.

The G series alternative that seems whine-free, with decent performance and very quiet fan profile is the Cooler Master V550/V650. For me it's either the CM V series or it's a Be!Quiet Straight Power 10.


----------



## marcomi

im going to build itx size gaming rig and choosed this awsome case, were going to choose seasonic 520FL modular PSU, were wondering that will this 160mm modular fit, cable ends goes quite alot inside psu. Or do it have to be 150mm modular with full size GPU?


----------



## darealist

I have v650 and it doesn't whine, and I have the side panel removed. I'm an extreme-quiet pc kinda guy.


----------



## contay

Noctua released new itx-compatible cooler. Those interested in very small cooler should check this NH-L9 out! It would sure help if you plan mounting all three cages there or have huge ram heat sinks. We'll see how it performs. Sure, there are plenty of other options, but this leaves lots of open room and certainly won't interfere with hdd-cables.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Noctua released new itx-compatible cooler. Those interested in very small cooler should check this NH-L9 out! It would sure help if you plan mounting all three cages there or have huge ram heat sinks. We'll see how it performs. Sure, there are plenty of other options, but this leaves lots of open room and certainly won't interfere with hdd-cables.


NH-L9 got a good review at SPCR. With two fans it's just behind the the U12.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> NH-L9 got a good review at SPCR. With two fans it's just behind the the U12.


Oh, poor me. I meant NH-L9x65, that very thick sink!


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darealist*
> 
> I have v650 and it doesn't whine, and I have the side panel removed. I'm an extreme-quiet pc kinda guy.


Thanks for the whineless report. Sure seems like the best option for the Node. And it's so small - 140mm - only complaint I've seen is that the ATX cable is pretty stiff. Was that an issue for you?


----------



## TonyL

@MicroCat
You could approach it via two methods.

Put some muscle into it and handle that cable!
Or.
_Work smart_, and utilize zip-ties effectively. Get that stiff cable under control little by little.









@contay
Oooooo. Thanks for the heads up on the release. That looks like a beefed up NH-L9 indeed!
I can see an extreme SFF being built with the NH-L9x65.








Perfect cooler for the Steam Machine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcomi*
> 
> im going to build itx size gaming rig and choosed this awsome case, were going to choose seasonic 520FL modular PSU, were wondering that will this 160mm modular fit, cable ends goes quite alot inside psu. Or do it have to be 150mm modular with full size GPU?


Hello. Welcome!
You are going to have to remove the PSU bracket in order to get a 160mm modular PSU to fit.
Shorter modular PSUs will be easier to work with though.


----------



## MicroCat

@TonyL

Thanks for the options. Think I'll take door #2 for 50 zipties, Tony!


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcomi*
> 
> im going to build itx size gaming rig and choosed this awsome case, were going to choose seasonic 520FL modular PSU, were wondering that will this 160mm modular fit, cable ends goes quite alot inside psu. Or do it have to be 150mm modular with full size GPU?


i wouldnt suggest it.....your better off going with a seasonic g series or coolmaster v series. they are cheaper and more likely to work better with full size gpu's. but if your up to the price and hassle.....go for it.


----------



## TonyL

@marcomi
Your best bet for the least amount of hassle is to get a fully modular PSU _with_ Silverstone's short cable kit.
You could check out what PSUs they offer as well.


----------



## marcomi

Were thinking going for as silent as possible, but seems size will be issue on modular 160mm, 7yr warranty were allso great on that seasonic.
Silverstone with short cables were my second choise and seems that will go for that one, 550W or 650W strider with shorts.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcomi*
> 
> Were thinking going for as silent as possible, but seems size will be issue on modular 160mm, 7yr warranty were allso great on that seasonic.
> Silverstone with short cables were my second choise and seems that will go for that one, 550W or 650W strider with shorts.


What graphics card are you using?

I know someone who has fitted a Seasonic X560 and an Asus GTX 660 DCU2 inside a Node 304. It is a very tight fit though.

You can always mount the Seasonic X/P fanless where the cable is facing the side exhaust as well, since the PSU is fanless, just let the heat go up by itself and let the stock front fans blow it to the exhaust. The problem is that the power cable extension might not reach the power socket of the Seasonic X/P fanless. Although im positive that it will because I am one of those guys who attempted to fit an X650 inside a Node 304, but it didn't fit because my large GPU has a backplate and I don't want to remove it









If you browse the pics on this thread, you will also see someone who used a Seasonic Platinum Fanless inside a Node 304.


----------



## SlyFox

I currently have a Seasonic X560 installed in my Node. You'll most likely be fine if the GPU you're installing is 9.5inches/241mm or shorter. If the card is any longer it'll come in contact with one of the PCIE cables coming out of the power supply. I'm currently in the process of deciding which will be my next power supply myself, so I can fit a larger graphics card.

Play it safe and purchase a different PSU unless you know you'll be using a short GPU.


----------



## TonyL

@Dyaems
Seasonic Platinum Fanless? Here you go. Post #3392, if others are interested.









@marcomi & @SlyFox
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcomi*
> 
> Were thinking going for as silent as possible, but seems size will be issue on modular 160mm, 7yr warranty were allso great on that seasonic.
> Silverstone with short cables were my second choise and seems that will go for that one, 550W or 650W strider with shorts.


If you are a bit crafty, then I say you can get it to fit. There are multiple members, _including me_, who have been able to fit a 160mm modular PSU in the Node 304.
To see how much clearance I got refer to post #4863 please.









Another member at post #4954 confirms that a Seasonic X Series will fit into the case with removal of the PSU bracket. (_Not a big deal. Only four screws really._)

To see how much space you will be working with, check out post #1238. Keep in mind that this person has not removed the PSU bracket yet. Once it is removed, you should be able to fit everything even with a _full length_ GPU.

Another 160mm modular PSU I have seen in the Node 304 recently was the Corsair AX760.

The successes with this is high.
Try to work with stock cables first, but I highly recommend that you get Silverstone short cables. I believe they should be compatible with the Seasonic X.
Most people will agree that shortened cables helped them clean up their build.


----------



## MicroCat

Uh-oh...Asrock just announced a mITX X-99 HW-E board (or will at CeBIT). Filled with compromises, 2 chan memory, crazy mini socket with ear-searing server cooler, but uh-oh... is 2015 the year of Extreme mITX boards? We shoulda node this was coming...

Here's a blurb from Anand


----------



## TonyL

When I first saw that at first glance, I thought it was just another m-ITX board.
The socket looked a bit large, and that was when I realized that it was an X99 in the name.

I have to give kudos to ASRock for testing out new grounds.

It looks like beastly ultra high-end workstations have been born.


----------



## MicroCat

Workstation in a breadbox. ;-)

Think I'll wait for the ASUS version tho.


----------



## K4IKEN

AsRock putting the fire under these guys tails.. I like it.


----------



## TonyL

I wouldn't be surprised if Asus did an ROG exclusive. Just because they would, and _just because they can_.








Especially even when gaming does not make sense with X99 in the first place.


----------



## K4IKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Asus did an ROG exclusive. Just because they would, and _just because they can_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially even when gaming does not make sense with X99 in the first place.


RoG or die.. you didn't get the memo?? lol


----------



## Dyaems

Since X99 ITX has been made possible by Asrock, maybe we will see ITX boards for AMD FX processors (AM3+ or the next one) in the future? Not that I use AMD though, but still...


----------



## K4IKEN

Hate to be pessimistic, buttttt I highly doubt it. That was one of the main reason I switched to Intel.. There's literally 3 AM3+ motherboards I would even consider buying. Its like motherboard manufactures don't even care about the red team because of the smaller possibility to make money.

My


----------



## gdubc

If they are doing 2011 socket in itx then they need to add the sli/xfire support to make it worth it. Whats it called, D-itx?


----------



## wasabimaster

Now I've browsed through all the pictures in thread but yet got to make sure... NH-D14 or Phanteks TC-14PE won't fit into this case with HDD racks, right? Or more precisely SATA and SATA power cables won't fit. Just say if I'm incorrect and I'll get one second hand for a bargain








Ps. using Maximus VI Impact as the socket placement makes a minor deal too...


----------



## TonyL

@wasabimaster
Actually. The Noctua NH-D14 _will_ fit with the last drive cage on the PSU side.
You know what, this guy has the setup you are looking for!







Check out post #1277.
By the looks of it, you should be able to fit an SSD & HDD if you wish.









Cheers for the ROG Impact. It is a beast.









@gdubc
_Close._ It is actually called m-DTX.
That is basically a m-ITX with an additional PCIe lane.









I think one of the biggest advantages for workstation platforms are the additional lanes, but it has been proven that _even at_ PCIe 2.0 8x, high end GPUs were not bottle-necked (if at all maybe only by ~3-5%, basically negligible). In real-world performance, that is about 3 FPS.


----------



## toyz72

im still picking parts for my rebuild......next on my list is mobo and im seeing a lot of mixed reviews on the newer z97's. i wanted to go with the gigabyte z97 gaming 5,but the reviews scare me. i think i even seen someone here complain about issues with this board. anyone have any comments on this mobo?

the other options come in at a lot higher price and im not really sure i can justify the asus impact without hearing some real user experience.i'm curious about which boards you guys been using and why you think its a good board?

oc'ing isnt a big thing for me, but sound,wifi,and socket placement are. regaurdless of not oc'ing...i still prefer the z97 board.


----------



## K4IKEN

I'm on the asrock z97 board and I like it a lot. I don't OC anything except for the RAM and it handles that fine. The BIOS is easy to use. It has an M.2 sata port on the bottom where as the Gaming 5 has none at all. It also has a built in audio amplifier that I didn't know about until I plugged in my headphones and cranked the volume up all the way thinking it was going to be quiet like my old mobo.. Gaming 5 might beat the asrock in the audio category though. Built in wifi/bluetooth, can't comment on the range and stuff because I don't use it, but its there.

Only thing I don't like is the placement of the 8-pin CPU power. Its not a deal breaker at all, but would be better if it was at the edge.

Overall its a good board and I definitely recommend it for the price.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> I'm on the asrock z97 board and I like it a lot. I don't OC anything except for the RAM and it handles that fine. The BIOS is easy to use. It has an M.2 sata port on the bottom where as the Gaming 5 has none at all. It also has a built in audio amplifier that I didn't know about until I plugged in my headphones and cranked the volume up all the way thinking it was going to be quiet like my old mobo.. Gaming 5 might beat the asrock in the audio category though. Built in wifi/bluetooth, can't comment on the range and stuff because I don't use it, but its there.
> 
> Only thing I don't like is the placement of the 8-pin CPU power. Its not a deal breaker at all, but would be better if it was at the edge.
> 
> Overall its a good board and I definitely recommend it for the price.


the asrock is a fine board...but socket placement is the killer for me. the m.2 is a nice feature,but not a deal killer for me. thx for sharing your experience on the board though.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> im still picking parts for my rebuild......next on my list is mobo and im seeing a lot of mixed reviews on the newer z97's. i wanted to go with the gigabyte z97 gaming 5,but the reviews scare me. i think i even seen someone here complain about issues with this board. anyone have any comments on this mobo?
> 
> the other options come in at a lot higher price and im not really sure i can justify the asus impact without hearing some real user experience.i'm curious about which boards you guys been using and why you think its a good board?
> 
> oc'ing isnt a big thing for me, but sound,wifi,and socket placement are. regaurdless of not oc'ing...i still prefer the z97 board.


I made a build for a friend with a z97 Plus from Asus, his computer has been running perfectly fine ever since.

It also has a M2 slot at the rear, the socket placement is optimal, BIOS is great. No cons so far, except for the weird color scheme maybe..


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I made a build for a friend with a z97 Plus from Asus, his computer has been running perfectly fine ever since.
> 
> It also has a M2 slot at the rear, the socket placement is optimal, BIOS is great. No cons so far, except for the weird color scheme maybe..


how did you like the onboard sound? it seems like a pretty good contender. reviews looked pretty good to.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I made a build for a friend with a z97 Plus from Asus, his computer has been running perfectly fine ever since.
> 
> It also has a M2 slot at the rear, the socket placement is optimal, BIOS is great. No cons so far, except for the weird color scheme maybe..


How decent is the bios fan control? Did you have to resort to the Fan Xpert software? Or, like your other advanced builds, did you install the latest sentient Noctua fans that just know when to be quiet and when to spool up? ;-)


----------



## ibaka9

Recently added a MSI Gaming 4G 970. But seeing what I think are high temps. Idling at 40-44c. Hits 76c after 5 minutes in Titanfall @60fps/1080p, not even maxing card. Attached pic shows stats after that 5 minutes. This seems a good 10-12 degrees higher than all other owners of this card in the Node.

Before the 970, I had a 960 and a 660 that both idled in low 30s and never topped 67 at full bore.

I had 3 ideas on cause:

Bigger card messed up my airflow in the case. I used to have very clean flow with no blocked fans. But now front fan has some cables behind it due to longer 970. See pic. Would cleaning up cables help 10-12c? I was planning on cleaning it up later--ran out of time.
More powerful card is just showing that putting it behind a door in media cabinet is bad idea? The back of cabinet is open tho. See pic. Solution then I guess would be return and get blower card?
Just a bad card?
Thanks for any thoughts. Also, does my GPU seem slanted to you? Back of GPU closer to case edge?


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibaka9*
> 
> Recently added a MSI Gaming 4G 970. But seeing what I think are high temps. Idling at 40-44c. Hits 76c after 5 minutes in Titanfall @60fps/1080p, not even maxing card. Attached pic shows stats after that 5 minutes. This seems a good 10-12 degrees higher than all other owners of this card in the Node.
> 
> Before the 970, I had a 960 and a 660 that both idled in low 30s and never topped 67 at full bore.
> 
> I had 3 ideas on cause:
> 
> Bigger card messed up my airflow in the case. I used to have very clean flow with no blocked fans. But now front fan has some cables behind it due to longer 970. See pic. Would cleaning up cables help 10-12c? I was planning on cleaning it up later--ran out of time.
> More powerful card is just showing that putting it behind a door in media cabinet is bad idea? The back of cabinet is open tho. See pic. Solution then I guess would be return and get blower card?
> Just a bad card?
> Thanks for any thoughts. Also, does my GPU seem slanted to you? Back of GPU closer to case edge?


Can't speak to the other options there but to option 1 isn't the issues cause I have 4 hdd and a rats nest of cables and my 970 same as yours but idles at 26c while playing a movie and highest it's ever hit was 66c while playing dying light at 1080p max settings but this is just my personal experience


----------



## ibaka9

Thanks @pe4nut666. I'm thinking it must be the entertainment center placement. Seems most likely. Just think it's weird that the same placement wasn't an issue with the 660 & 960.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibaka9*
> 
> Thanks @pe4nut666. I'm thinking it must be the entertainment center placement. Seems most likely. Just think it's weird that the same placement wasn't an issue with the 660 & 960.


Pulling the Node out into free air to test seems much easier than cable wrangling - in my slacker pursuit of personal conservation of energy - I would start there. It may just be that the 970 is starving for cool air more than the previous cards and the little Node cave is a few liters short now.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> how did you like the onboard sound? it seems like a pretty good contender. reviews looked pretty good to.


My friend seems happy with it. My personal audio recommendation for an itx build is the external sound card Fiio E10K. Sounds great, amazing build quality, small, driverless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> How decent is the bios fan control? Did you have to resort to the Fan Xpert software? Or, like your other advanced builds, did you install the latest sentient Noctua fans that just know when to be quiet and when to spool up? ;-)


Yeah I basically installed him a pair of bequiet! fans and that was it. Asus offers pretty decent fan monitoring software in bios though.


----------



## ibaka9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ibaka9*
> 
> Thanks @pe4nut666. I'm thinking it must be the entertainment center placement. Seems most likely. Just think it's weird that the same placement wasn't an issue with the 660 & 960.
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling the Node out into free air to test seems much easier than cable wrangling - in my slacker pursuit of personal conservation of energy - I would start there. It may just be that the 970 is starving for cool air more than the previous cards and the little Node cave is a few liters short now.
Click to expand...

Excellent point and I'm embarrassed I didn't do that earlier. I'll open cabinet door and test.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibaka9*
> 
> Recently added a MSI Gaming 4G 970. But seeing what I think are high temps. Idling at 40-44c. Hits 76c after 5 minutes in Titanfall @60fps/1080p, not even maxing card. Attached pic shows stats after that 5 minutes. This seems a good 10-12 degrees higher than all other owners of this card in the Node.
> 
> Before the 970, I had a 960 and a 660 that both idled in low 30s and never topped 67 at full bore.
> 
> I had 3 ideas on cause:
> 
> Bigger card messed up my airflow in the case. I used to have very clean flow with no blocked fans. But now front fan has some cables behind it due to longer 970. See pic. Would cleaning up cables help 10-12c? I was planning on cleaning it up later--ran out of time.
> More powerful card is just showing that putting it behind a door in media cabinet is bad idea? The back of cabinet is open tho. See pic. Solution then I guess would be return and get blower card?
> Just a bad card?
> Thanks for any thoughts. Also, does my GPU seem slanted to you? Back of GPU closer to case edge?


I would be interested to see the temps from other games. I have been playing Titanfall recently too and it really puts Nvidia cards to work. My 670 usually doesn't get up into the 70c range, but playing Titanfall gets it right up to 78c, which is a few degrees off of the "Don't go above this temp" temp.

I do believe those cards should kill the fans when idle, so I wouldn't worry too much about those temps. You could probably tell Afterburner to keep them on and drop those temps if you are worried.

Also, may or may not be a similar issue, I had to actually replace the thermal paste on my MSI card not too long after I bought it. Temps were way too hot, it helped a ton. That was almost 3 years ago now, right when they came out.


----------



## TonyL

@toyz72


Spoiler: Original Posts



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> im still picking parts for my rebuild......next on my list is mobo and im seeing a lot of mixed reviews on the newer z97's. i wanted to go with the gigabyte z97 gaming 5,but the reviews scare me. i think i even seen someone here complain about issues with this board. anyone have any comments on this mobo?
> 
> the other options come in at a lot higher price and im not really sure i can justify the asus impact without hearing some real user experience.i'm curious about which boards you guys been using and why you think its a good board?
> 
> oc'ing isnt a big thing for me, but sound,wifi,and socket placement are. regaurdless of not oc'ing...i still prefer the z97 board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> how did you like the onboard sound? it seems like a pretty good contender. reviews looked pretty good to.





I am not too familiar with the Gigabyte Gaming 5 ITX, sorry. The board looks nice though.
I am curious, what have you heard about it?

You are correct, the extra you pay for a Maximus Impact will not equate to more performance. As others have mentioned, perhaps the Asus Z97-I Plus will offer better value for you. You get the best of Asus quality without too much premium.
MSI boards are alright. They seem to be competing with Asus. Socket placement is an issue though.

The sound quality across boards these days are fairly equivalent. Some boards just might have more bells and whistles than their competitors.
For the most optimal setup, as mentioned, you are probably better of using an external DAC (so that you can control the quality & less noise as well).

_In short_, I think the Asus Z97-I Plus is an excellent candidate.

@ibaka9


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibaka9*
> 
> Recently added a MSI Gaming 4G 970. But seeing what I think are high temps. Idling at 40-44c. Hits 76c after 5 minutes in Titanfall @60fps/1080p, not even maxing card. Attached pic shows stats after that 5 minutes. This seems a good 10-12 degrees higher than all other owners of this card in the Node.
> 
> Before the 970, I had a 960 and a 660 that both idled in low 30s and never topped 67 at full bore.
> 
> I had 3 ideas on cause:
> 
> Bigger card messed up my airflow in the case. I used to have very clean flow with no blocked fans. But now front fan has some cables behind it due to longer 970. See pic. Would cleaning up cables help 10-12c? I was planning on cleaning it up later--ran out of time.
> More powerful card is just showing that putting it behind a door in media cabinet is bad idea? The back of cabinet is open tho. See pic. Solution then I guess would be return and get blower card?
> Just a bad card?
> Thanks for any thoughts. Also, does my GPU seem slanted to you? Back of GPU closer to case edge?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures





I concur with others.
Putting the system in an enclosed area is your culprit.

Another thing to keep in mind is that the card outputs more heat (higher TDP) than your previous cards.

If acoustics is not an issue, you could try ramping up the case fans to promote more airflow.

Regarding the GPU, the front side is slanted outward. The card should be parallel with the hooks at the bottom on the case below the GPU.
Another site of reference is the frame of the case itself. Look at it from above to see what is in the way.
It is likely that the PSU cables are pushing on the card.


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibaka9*
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts. Also, does my GPU seem slanted to you? Back of GPU closer to case edge?


The cables might be pushing on the card; that's more slanted than the cables pulling down my card (in a PS07).


----------



## marcomi

Finally ordered Node 304 case and rest of items to get itx build ( still battling between asus z97i plus vs. asus impact vii )

CPU: i7 4790k
Cooler: nh-u14s
RAM: G.Skill Trident.X 2400 16gb dual
PSU: Silverstone Strider 550w gold with short cables
GPU: Asus R9 280x DirectCU II TOP

And couple SSD:s and HD:s..

For M.2, still waiting little longer to get better models, current plextor and samsung are great for speed, but that heat is really something.

Not doing any heavy hc oc:ing, so z97i plus would do quite fine for me, but just hate that m.2 at behind of board, since thers no back access in node 304.
And allso bad for m.2:s cooling.
Impact vii then have nice front access for m.2 and better speed allso, for future cards.
Just cant deside..


----------



## DarthTater

I finally have my 304 up and running (well, it my 11 year old son's rig really)....

I've a funding squeeze at the moment so the planned case hacking and acrylic false floor etc is on hold for now.

I tested out the D15 with the Maximus Impact II and hit a glitch with the heatpipes fouling the daughterboard..... so beware if you're planning to purchase that board and cool it with a D15.

The MSI Z97 Gaming ACK socket placement is fabulous..... the BIOS super easy to work with. This is my first ever non-ROG board and I have been impressed. The M2 drive is purring along nicely with a sweet install of ARMA 3 and FSX taking up some of the Crucial's 500GB of storage goodness.

I'm currently running the two fans on the D15 minus an exhaust fan on the case. Will get some pics and temps etc this weekend. Oh, and I am sooooo pleased with the 600W SFX Silverstone PSU.... the system is VERY quiet indeed.

DT.


----------



## MicroCat

@DarthTater

Congrats, DarthTater!

Good to hear the D15 pushed something out of the case - and the exhaust fan took that ASUS board with it! ;-)

Looking forward to seeing the pics and the gentle giant towering over the little SFX power supply. Happy to hear you got one of the quiet silverstones. Don't forget to buy a lottery ticket this week too, you lucky guy! (great system for an 11 year old. Wow! Want to adopt me? I'm waaay past 11, but still very immature for my age. ;-)

@marcomi

Understand the dilemma. If you're not overclocking much the the plus seems great - would never use it for M.2 tho - that placement is just too much pain wrapped in a thermal afterthought. Feels like we're still a year or so away from decent M.2 support - NVME is coming soon(ish)....

If you want to jump on the fast bus now, get the Impact, but the U14 may have to go. Check the Noc U14 compatibility list - doesn't look good. The C-14/D14 and D15 are listed as compatible. And thanks to DT, we know the D15 fits the node easily, but the Impact, not so much...

The new *SilverArrow ITX* looks pretty sweet and was developed with the ROG series in mind. TechPowerUp test results - very quiet, decent cooling.


----------



## marcomi

@MicroCat

Yeah, m.2 is here but still in baby steps, same were with ssd:.

For now i will go with z97i plus and then later will upgrade better board. With hopefully m.2 on front, when they have managed to get away those heat issues.


----------



## TonyL

@marcomi


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcomi*
> 
> Finally ordered Node 304 case and rest of items to get itx build ( still battling between asus z97i plus vs. asus impact vii )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Specs
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: i7 4790k
> Cooler: nh-u14s
> RAM: G.Skill Trident.X 2400 16gb dual
> PSU: Silverstone Strider 550w gold with short cables
> GPU: Asus R9 280x DirectCU II TOP
> 
> 
> And couple SSD:s and HD:s..
> 
> For M.2, still waiting little longer to get better models, current plextor and samsung are great for speed, but that heat is really something.
> 
> Not doing any heavy hc oc:ing, so z97i plus would do quite fine for me, but just hate that m.2 at behind of board, since thers no back access in node 304.
> And allso bad for m.2:s cooling.
> Impact vii then have nice front access for m.2 and better speed allso, for future cards.
> Just cant deside..





I see that you have already made up your mind. Looks like a solid build overall.








Modularity + short cables will hep for sure.

In your original post you already answered your own question.








Since you do not plan on doing heavy overclocking, you are probably better off going with the ASUS Z97-I Plus. You get ASUS quality without paying much overhead premium.
ROG Impact is a sweet board if you are willing to shell out for it. A step down would probably be the MSI Z97I Gaming ACK.

What have you heard about the M.2 heat issues?

No back access? _Make a trap door!_









@DarthTater


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> I finally have my 304 up and running (well, it my 11 year old son's rig really)....
> 
> I've a funding squeeze at the moment so the planned case hacking and acrylic false floor etc is on hold for now.
> 
> I tested out the D15 with the Maximus Impact II and hit a glitch with the heatpipes fouling the daughterboard..... so beware if you're planning to purchase that board and cool it with a D15.
> 
> The MSI Z97 Gaming ACK socket placement is fabulous..... the BIOS super easy to work with. This is my first ever non-ROG board and I have been impressed. The M2 drive is purring along nicely with a sweet install of ARMA 3 and FSX taking up some of the Crucial's 500GB of storage goodness.
> 
> I'm currently running the two fans on the D15 minus an exhaust fan on the case. Will get some pics and temps etc this weekend. Oh, and I am sooooo pleased with the 600W SFX Silverstone PSU.... the system is VERY quiet indeed.
> 
> DT.





It is good to hear that your build is working out.
MSI seems to be way ahead in the BIOS design department. I have heard many good things about the ease of navigation of their BIOS.

Regarding the ASUS Impact VI/VII, I believe that the Noctua NH-D15 should be compatible with those motherboards. The Noctua website cites that there is no issue.
Could you elaborate a little bit more about the heatpipes fouling the daughterboord, please?
Are the heatpipes pushing against the daughterboard?

The heatpipes appear to be touching the daughterboard, but otherwise it seems to be fine in the picture below.

The small contact might even help cool the daughterboard!


----------



## marcomi

@TonyL

There have been discussions in many forums that plextor m6.2 256gb ( which i was considering to buy) and samsung xp941 were getting hot.
Little googleing and i found this Temp test on plextor and samsung
Memory itself is fine, but transfer chip is going wild when working full speed. That thermal cam vid little scared me from current m.2:s








And that heat + behind motherboard next to case.. lets say winter isnt coming.
So desided to stay little longer away from those m.2:s and waiting if newer models will work little cooler. ( and get cheaper







)

Were thinking allso that door under case for m.2, if those heats will get better that dare to put m.2 under there, its crafting time.


----------



## DarthTater

@TonyL

Was tempted to contact Noctua but decided to stick with the D15 and MSI combo. Basically, the heatpipes were fouling the heatskink on the daughterboard to the point where the it prevented the D15 sitting square on the cpu.

Also, I prefer the cleaner look of the MSI board. No daughterboard or M2 clutter on the board....


----------



## wasabimaster

@DarthTater
I'm with you on this. Not that I'd actually be disappointed with the Impact but daughterboards do make the board stuffed. And in addition they interfere with certain coolers such as Silver Arrow (missed a 30€ second hand deal). However, I don't think swapping mobo + cooler would do any good as PSU is the noisiest thing I have in my Node along with mechanical drive...


----------



## DarthTater

@wasabimaster

Yep..... the Impact is a sweet but of kit. Not sure it is worth the premium over the MSI board.

As I say, MSI have nailed board layout with the latest ACK mitx board.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> @wasabimaster
> 
> Yep..... the Impact is a sweet but of kit. Not sure it is with the premium over the MSI board.
> 
> As I say, MSI have nailed board layout with the latest ACK mitx board.


Interesting...are you going to post images of the nailed layout? With the socket placement it seems like the D15 would touch/smush/bend/mutilate the GPU.


----------



## DarthTater

This weekend....


----------



## wasabimaster

EDIT: This weekend...


----------



## jasjeet

I swapped the Hyper 212 Evo for a Veonmous X with the CM fan that came with the Hyper 212. Barely any change in CPU temps. So I think the Fractal design fans needs replacing.

What's good fans to swap in that don't cost a whole bunch?


----------



## claes

With that OC I'd wager it's the heatsink, not the case fans. The fan CM paired with the Hyper 212 is actually a big part of what affords it such great benchmark results.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> I swapped the Hyper 212 Evo for a Veonmous X with the CM fan that came with the Hyper 212. Barely any change in CPU temps. So I think the Fractal design fans needs replacing.
> 
> What's good fans to swap in that don't cost a whole bunch?


First, what is barely? 1 degree? 2? 3? Cooling is a game played in tiny increments versus a noisy opponent.

The Veonmous X is a better cooler than the feisty 212, with lower noise levels. In my experience it gets better with bigger overclocks (which yours isn't). Still should expect at least a 3 degree improvement over the 212 at the top end and 5-6 degrees in the mid to low range.

First things I would check is the mounting. Pull it off and see the coolerprint - want to see very little thermal compound in the center of the IHS.

The worst part of the 212 is its noisy fan. The first fans to swap is the cooler fan. Suggest using 2 quiet, efficient fans on the X. Decent budget fans would be the Arctic Cooling F12 PWMs or for cheaper, the Yate Loons D12SM - only 3 pin tho and quality control is something you perform (Or you pay way more and have Nexus do it for you). Of course putting a pair of F12s on the 212 will make it a better, quieter cooler too.

For case fan swaps on the cheap, it's hard to beat the AC F9 and F14. However, before swapping case fans consider exhausting other tweaks. Remount the cooler mount (change thermal paste?), use better cooler fans and tweaking the case airflow. Oh..and remove that big, hot sweaty GPU. ;-)

Check right here at OC on the 120mm fan options: http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks/0_30

Here's Veonmous X review (212 is in the chart too): http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1198-page1.html - td;r - it wants a 2nd fan to really work well.

It also could be that the direct touch pipes on the 212 match your chip's IHS better than the base on the Veonmous X - that's what makes DIY so much fun - every case is a different use case - and can be tweaked in different ways. Shaving off a couple degrees and a few dB is the fun part.


----------



## emgray

I'm planning on building a mini-itx system which will end up having a 380x or a 390 with a E3-1270 v3 that I have already. I've been looking for a small pc case and the node 304 seems like a very good fit (unless someone here can suggest a better alternative).

I would like to increase the airflow so I was thinking of cutting out 2 circles on the front panel for the 92mm fans to get more direct air as well as cutting a piece out of the top of the case to install a 120mm or 140mm fan depending on which size will fit. The initial idea was to try and install a 180mm air penetrator but I didn't notice the brace the case has on the top.

The build will only have a single ssd so I'm thinking of relocating it to the space under the front fans between the panel. If I do this it will be possible to remove the brace but I'm not sure if it's there simply to attach the 3 hdd brackets or needed for structural integrity.

The idea is to have the front 2 fans and top fan as intakes and rear fan as exhaust for the NH-U14S I plan on using or the NH-D14 if the brace can be removed.

I would also appreciate some advice on which power supply to get. There are many 140mm PSUs but should it be modular or non-modular?

Thanks


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emgray*
> 
> I would like to increase the airflow so I was thinking of cutting out 2 circles on the front panel for the 92mm fans to get more direct air as well as cutting a piece out of the top of the case to install a 120mm or 140mm fan depending on which size will fit. The initial idea was to try and install a 180mm air penetrator but I didn't notice the brace the case has on the top.


I remember there were quite a few installs in this thread that already removed the center brace. Structural integrity was not noticeably compromised and in one of the installs the HDD was suspended on some kind of cable just ahead of where the brace would normally be (IIRC it was removed to make space for a CPU cooler fan).

If you're going to go through the trouble of cutting out a hole for the AP181, you might as well just not cut a hole on the front panel for the 92mm fans. You can just not use them, actually - with 130 CFM of the AP181 at 35 dB that's already a lot of air, more than what any CPU cooler fan will ever move, it's less obstructed as well (and the direction plus static pressure of it might even help push out the hot exhaust from the PSU a lot better). The AP181 at full tilt might even be quieter overall than undervolting it and the two 92mm fans. You can either install the SSD on top of the PSU or if you mount it behind the front panel you can run the cable through the empty fan holes.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> First, what is barely? 1 degree? 2? 3? Cooling is a game played in tiny increments versus a noisy opponent.
> 
> The Veonmous X is a better cooler than the feisty 212, with lower noise levels. In my experience it gets better with bigger overclocks (which yours isn't). Still should expect at least a 3 degree improvement over the 212 at the top end and 5-6 degrees in the mid to low range.
> 
> First things I would check is the mounting. Pull it off and see the coolerprint - want to see very little thermal compound in the center of the IHS.
> 
> The worst part of the 212 is its noisy fan. The first fans to swap is the cooler fan. Suggest using 2 quiet, efficient fans on the X. Decent budget fans would be the Arctic Cooling F12 PWMs or for cheaper, the Yate Loons D12SM - only 3 pin tho and quality control is something you perform (Or you pay way more and have Nexus do it for you). Of course putting a pair of F12s on the 212 will make it a better, quieter cooler too.
> 
> For case fan swaps on the cheap, it's hard to beat the AC F9 and F14. However, before swapping case fans consider exhausting other tweaks. Remount the cooler mount (change thermal paste?), use better cooler fans and tweaking the case airflow. Oh..and remove that big, hot sweaty GPU. ;-)
> 
> Check right here at OC on the 120mm fan options: http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks/0_30
> 
> Here's Veonmous X review (212 is in the chart too): http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1198-page1.html - td;r - it wants a 2nd fan to really work well.
> 
> It also could be that the direct touch pipes on the 212 match your chip's IHS better than the base on the Veonmous X - that's what makes DIY so much fun - every case is a different use case - and can be tweaked in different ways. Shaving off a couple degrees and a few dB is the fun part.


I would say 0*c difference at idle - which is ok considering the accuracy of the DTS.

At Prime95 load maybe 5*c, but temps slowly climb and peak close to the Hyper 212 which to me indicates lack of airflow.

I have done a fair share of mounts of Ven X so I'm going to rule that one out.

That's pretty much why I came to the conclusion it's the case fans. And possibly as you say the CM fan.

I have spare Yate Loons that are in a old PC maybe I'll try it on the Ven X.

I'll take a look at the Arctic Cooling fans you mention. Im trying to keep it as quiet as possible while balancing temps.

Main thing is that if the airflow is better it'll allow my 970 to breathe better too so I could potentially run higher clocks or not have to hear the fan spin up while playing games like Far Cry 4, the GPU and CPU end up in the 70c range here.


----------



## emgray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> I remember there were quite a few installs in this thread that already removed the center brace. Structural integrity was not noticeably compromised and in one of the installs the HDD was suspended on some kind of cable just ahead of where the brace would normally be (IIRC it was removed to make space for a CPU cooler fan).
> 
> If you're going to go through the trouble of cutting out a hole for the AP181, you might as well just not cut a hole on the front panel for the 92mm fans. You can just not use them, actually - with 130 CFM of the AP181 at 35 dB that's already a lot of air, more than what any CPU cooler fan will ever move, it's less obstructed as well (and the direction plus static pressure of it might even help push out the hot exhaust from the PSU a lot better). The AP181 at full tilt might even be quieter overall than undervolting it and the two 92mm fans. You can either install the SSD on top of the PSU or if you mount it behind the front panel you can run the cable through the empty fan holes.


Thanks PM323, that's a really good idea.
When it comes to the placement of the AP181 should it be installed on the side of the psu so air comes into the case and feeds the heatsink (maybe curve a piece of acrylic to act as an air deflector) or right on top of the motherboard area because if it's the latter I would need to get a shorter cpu heatsink (something less than 130mm in height).

Has anyone here used an NH-C14 in their 304? I think it's possible to install this in the system only if the itx board has the socket near the center.

As for the PSU I was thinking of going for the Silverstone ST60F (considering both the bronze and gold versions).


----------



## MicroCat

@jasjeet

Thanks for the background info. It does sound like the case wants more airflow - or as I suggested, less GPU. ;-)

Are you using the Node's fan controller? Set on ? Once the temps get into the 70 range do they stay there? Those aren't horrible temps in a small case - but understand why you'd like lower and quieter.

Adding a 2nd fan to the cooler will help with CPU temps and probably help the front-to-back airflow. Assume you're keen to keep using the SSD and hard drive, so we can't throw away the drive cage just yet.

An easy thing to try is pre-cool the air arriving at the CPU cooler. Install (twist ties to the rescue) another of your spare Loons on top of the PSU (in the same plane as the cpu cooler) midway between the front fans and the cooler. And run the case fans on high. Loud? Yes, but what are the temps? If significantly lower then you know there's some case airflow to chase. If not, then...full custom cpu/gpu water loop? ;-)

The stock fans aren't terrible, but the front 92mm have pretty low static pressure. Since they have to work through the grille - sideways, static pressure is an issue. The AC 92mm are a little better, but the Noctua NF-A9 PWMs have over twice the static pressure. And cost. There's a dearth of good, quiet 92mm fans - there's a couple Noiseblocker models with decent specs, but indecent prices.

Maybe some other Noder with the same blower-style GPU cooler will offer some insights as well. I'm puzzled with it - the blower style tend not to dump heat into the case like open style GPU coolers. How open is the area behind and around the case? Is it recycling some heated air?


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> The AP181 at full tilt might even be quieter overall than undervolting it and the two 92mm fans.


Er...no. Sadly, having used the AP181s in a Fortress, they are loud at full tilt >38dBA. They are only acceptable, imo, at <750rpm. And can produce an annoying click when undervolted. I wouldn't want them mounted on the side or top of my case. They're meant to be mounted at your feet behind damped steel panels. ;-)

@emgray

Your initial plan with a 120/140 will be quieter than a single AP181. At least you have a variety of known quiet, effective fans to try in the 120/140 range - preferably a PWM model run off a splitter from the CPU fan header. But, I'm a freak about noise - when the system is idle it must be seen, not heard. That's why I don't like fixed speed case fans - too loud at idle and not enough airflow when it's needed.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> @jasjeet
> 
> Thanks for the background info. It does sound like the case wants more airflow - or as I suggested, less GPU. ;-)
> 
> Are you using the Node's fan controller? Set on ? Once the temps get into the 70 range do they stay there? Those aren't horrible temps in a small case - but understand why you'd like lower and quieter.
> 
> Adding a 2nd fan to the cooler will help with CPU temps and probably help the front-to-back airflow. Assume you're keen to keep using the SSD and hard drive, so we can't throw away the drive cage just yet.
> 
> An easy thing to try is pre-cool the air arriving at the CPU cooler. Install (twist ties to the rescue) another of your spare Loons on top of the PSU (in the same plane as the cpu cooler) midway between the front fans and the cooler. And run the case fans on high. Loud? Yes, but what are the temps? If significantly lower then you know there's some case airflow to chase. If not, then...full custom cpu/gpu water loop? ;-)
> 
> The stock fans aren't terrible, but the front 92mm have pretty low static pressure. Since they have to work through the grille - sideways, static pressure is an issue. The AC 92mm are a little better, but the Noctua NF-A9 PWMs have over twice the static pressure. And cost. There's a dearth of good, quiet 92mm fans - there's a couple Noiseblocker models with decent specs, but indecent prices.
> 
> Maybe some other Noder with the same blower-style GPU cooler will offer some insights as well. I'm puzzled with it - the blower style tend not to dump heat into the case like open style GPU coolers. How open is the area behind and around the case? Is it recycling some heated air?


It's in under my TV in a stand so literally no hot air should be generated near it, 20c ambient I'd say.

I have the HDD suspended so air flow from the intake fans is unobstructed and the SSD sitting on top of the PSU.

Pics here














































I'm going to try the Yate Loon.
Case fans connected to the built in case fab controller on medium setting.
The CPU fan is on a silent profile till about 70C where it hits about 60% speed. 45c 30% speed.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> It's in under my TV in a stand so literally no hot air should be generated near it, 20c ambient I'd say.
> 
> I have the HDD suspended so air flow from the intake fans is unobstructed and the SSD sitting on top of the PSU.
> 
> Pics here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try the Yate Loon.
> Case fans connected to the built in case fab controller on medium setting.
> The CPU fan is on a silent profile till about 70C where it hits about 60% speed. 45c 30% speed.


With better fans on the cooler, you could run the standard profile with lower temps and lower noise. The ASUS silent profile usually is too little too late. ;-)


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emgray*
> 
> Thanks PM323, that's a really good idea.
> When it comes to the placement of the AP181 should it be installed on the side of the psu so air comes into the case and feeds the heatsink (maybe curve a piece of acrylic to act as an air deflector) or right on top of the motherboard area because if it's the latter I would need to get a shorter cpu heatsink (something less than 130mm in height).


AFAIK it would probably be better to mount a large fan, whether 180mm or 140/120mm, over the PSU. If it's over the mobo, some of the air coming off it will likely get sucked out by the exhaust fan before it even gets to the cooler. If it's blowing down over the PSU, it's generally unobstructed, and the way air generally scatters as the fan pushes it out, then some of it is sent towards the motherboard anyway. Depending on how much static pressure and airflow your CPU cooler fan has, it can likely pull in most of the air from that down-firing fan anyway. Also, if it's closer to the rear/motherboard and your case is close to a wall (worse either way if it's in a narrow shelf though), the exhaust air might bounce around that rear wall and then get sucked back in, helping heat accumulate, which can be a problem for the mobo chipset and maybe the RAM.

MicroCat points out the AP181 is noisy though, so since the placement won't need to throw the air far forward, you can get a relatively high airflow, not much static pressure, low noise fan with no real need for air vortex guides. Just had one other thought though: as much as two 92mm fans at full tilt may be noisier based on specs in dB, the placement on the chassis might help. The 92mm fans might be obstructed by the front panel, but it also keeps a bit of noise down; cutting the top won't just mean you'd swap the noise of the 2x92mm fans for one undervolted large fan, but the noise from the CPU cooler fan and maybe even the GPU fans _might_ be more audible now that there's another hole for some of the soundwaves to pass through.

This is hypothetical though, but in any case, what GPU are you using now? Since the GPU also pulls in some air from the side that with an open cooler ends up inside the case, maybe a GTX 900-series GPU given its relatively low TDP can help more with temps and noise. As long as the fans are spinning they pull in air from outside the case, which adds to what the CPU cooler can use, and if you need more air you can ramp up the fans and they won't be as hot as air coming off an older GPU.


----------



## TonyL

@emgray


Spoiler: Multiple Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emgray*
> 
> I'm planning on building a mini-itx system which will end up having a 380x or a 390 with a E3-1270 v3 that I have already. I've been looking for a small pc case and the node 304 seems like a very good fit (unless someone here can suggest a better alternative).
> 
> I would like to increase the airflow so I was thinking of cutting out 2 circles on the front panel for the 92mm fans to get more direct air as well as cutting a piece out of the top of the case to install a 120mm or 140mm fan depending on which size will fit. The initial idea was to try and install a 180mm air penetrator but I didn't notice the brace the case has on the top.
> 
> The build will only have a single ssd so I'm thinking of relocating it to the space under the front fans between the panel. If I do this it will be possible to remove the brace but I'm not sure if it's there simply to attach the 3 hdd brackets or needed for structural integrity.
> 
> The idea is to have the front 2 fans and top fan as intakes and rear fan as exhaust for the NH-U14S I plan on using or the NH-D14 if the brace can be removed.
> 
> I would also appreciate some advice on which power supply to get. There are many 140mm PSUs but should it be modular or non-modular?
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emgray*
> 
> Thanks PM323, that's a really good idea.
> When it comes to the placement of the AP181 should it be installed on the side of the psu so air comes into the case and feeds the heatsink (maybe curve a piece of acrylic to act as an air deflector) or right on top of the motherboard area because if it's the latter I would need to get a shorter cpu heatsink (something less than 130mm in height).
> 
> Has anyone here used an NH-C14 in their 304? I think it's possible to install this in the system only if the itx board has the socket near the center.
> 
> As for the PSU I was thinking of going for the Silverstone ST60F (considering both the bronze and gold versions).





Hello! Welcome!
Looks like you are on your way. You came to the right place.
Before others try to beat me up, some case alternatives to check out are the Phanteks Evolv Mini or the NCase M1.
Jumping into SFF is fun, but modding right off the bat makes the challenge even better.









When you mention cutting two holes in the front case, I will be assuming you are talking about the removable front panel. Yes, that will help with intake, but it is hard to make the finish look nice.
I agree with others about the 180mm fan. I think that size will be to big considering that you have other points of intake (eg. GPU 2X 92mm front).
I think you will be better off going with 120/140mm fan.
_Just curious_. Do you have any preference in terms of _acoustics_?

PM323 has already covered about the center brace and drive placement.









If you want the front fan (for a total of three fans) on the Noctua NH-D14 to fit, you will need a SFX PSU. Silverstone is a good bet.
If you are going to the NH-U14S route, you should grab a short (140mm preferred, 160mm max) ATX PSU.

Feel free to ask more questions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> -snip-
> The stock fans aren't terrible, but the front 92mm have pretty low static pressure. Since they have to work through the grille - sideways, static pressure is an issue. The AC 92mm are a little better, but the Noctua NF-A9 PWMs have over twice the static pressure. And cost. There's a dearth of good, quiet 92mm fans - there's a couple Noiseblocker models with decent specs, but indecent prices.
> -snip-


I run my setup without the filters in order to allow _more_ airflow.
Dust is not really an issue around my desk.
On top of that, I spray my system with a compressor about every three months


----------



## emgray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> AFAIK it would probably be better to mount a large fan, whether 180mm or 140/120mm, over the PSU. If it's over the mobo, some of the air coming off it will likely get sucked out by the exhaust fan before it even gets to the cooler. If it's blowing down over the PSU, it's generally unobstructed, and the way air generally scatters as the fan pushes it out, then some of it is sent towards the motherboard anyway. Depending on how much static pressure and airflow your CPU cooler fan has, it can likely pull in most of the air from that down-firing fan anyway. Also, if it's closer to the rear/motherboard and your case is close to a wall (worse either way if it's in a narrow shelf though), the exhaust air might bounce around that rear wall and then get sucked back in, helping heat accumulate, which can be a problem for the mobo chipset and maybe the RAM.
> 
> MicroCat points out the AP181 is noisy though, so since the placement won't need to throw the air far forward, you can get a relatively high airflow, not much static pressure, low noise fan with no real need for air vortex guides. Just had one other thought though: as much as two 92mm fans at full tilt may be noisier based on specs in dB, the placement on the chassis might help. The 92mm fans might be obstructed by the front panel, but it also keeps a bit of noise down; cutting the top won't just mean you'd swap the noise of the 2x92mm fans for one undervolted large fan, but the noise from the CPU cooler fan and maybe even the GPU fans _might_ be more audible now that there's another hole for some of the soundwaves to pass through.
> 
> This is hypothetical though, but in any case, what GPU are you using now? Since the GPU also pulls in some air from the side that with an open cooler ends up inside the case, maybe a GTX 900-series GPU given its relatively low TDP can help more with temps and noise. As long as the fans are spinning they pull in air from outside the case, which adds to what the CPU cooler can use, and if you need more air you can ramp up the fans and they won't be as hot as air coming off an older GPU.


The reason I was looking for a fan with some static pressure is because if I'm using it as an intake I will have a dust filter for it.
TonyL, so it would be a good idea to get a 140mm fan with good airflow? I like the Evolv Mini but with the NCase even though the size is great, dealing with the heat worries me.

I do understand that modifying the case can increase the noise level but I would rather have a noisy pc than a hot one.

I was initially going to buy a twin frozr 970 but I'm waiting to see what AMD has to offer when it comes to the 380X and 390.

The PSU I'm looking at is a 140mm ST60F but it's not SFX. Otherwise I have to get the SX500-LG which is a large sfx psu with modular cables and dimensions of 130mm x 125mm. Which should be ok for the 400W my system will need if I go for an AMD card.


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emgray*
> 
> The reason I was looking for a fan with some static pressure is because if I'm using it as an intake I will have a dust filter for it.
> Otherwise I could just use something like a Cooler Master Megaflow or the Bitfenix Spectre Pro which are low rpm 200mm fans.


No need to worry about static pressure and filters, it depends on what kind you'd use. If you use a foam-type filter (I'm not sure if these are even in use) then you'll need more static pressure, but if you use the regular mesh then it's no problem, especially with the short and relatively unobstructed path (plus the high pressure fan on the CPU cooler). I have a pair of Corsair AF120s on my PS07, and even with the door closed and the filter on, I can feel still feel the air from both fans skimming the interior of the case up to graphics card at the top and the block/pump at the bottom. I originally had the AP121 in there but my HDD (mounted with an adapter in the lower 5.25 bay, so the fans won't have any obstructions) was getting hot to the touch due to the focused air flow of the Air Penetrators not getting any air skimming off the bottom of the drive; stumbled on the AF120s on sale at a store near my house while I was out getting other stuff so I got it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emgray*
> 
> I do understand that modifying the case can increase the noise level but I would rather have a noisy pc than a hot one.


Well in that case it shouldn't be a problem then. You might want to ask around about the 200mm Specter Pro in case it can fit; static pressure is only a bit lower at full tilt (and you won't need all that much), and you'll likely use it at that speed anyway, but it's rated at around 5dB quieter than the AP181 and with more airflow.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> With better fans on the cooler, you could run the standard profile with lower temps and lower noise. The ASUS silent profile usually is too little too late. ;-)


I cant get the P8Z77I Deluxe to modulate the Yate Loon 3pin fan speed on either CPU/CHA header =(
Tried all Q-FAN settings and messing with Asus Fan XPert software, nothing, just runs full speed.

Maybe some DIY to connect to the Fractal Design Header, but thats a bit lame i want it to modulate with CPU temps =/


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> I cant get the P8Z77I Deluxe to modulate the Yate Loon 3pin fan speed on either CPU/CHA header =(
> Tried all Q-FAN settings and messing with Asus Fan XPert software, nothing, just runs full speed.
> 
> Maybe some DIY to connect to the Fractal Design Header, but thats a bit lame i want it to modulate with CPU temps =/


Sounds like the board won't support 3pin fans in voltage mode. That's not much fun. Until you get a pair of good PWM fans, try the 212 4 pin again, but with the Standard profile and see how the temps are.


----------



## jasjeet

I'm too adventurous for that, just bridged the Yate loon in parallel to the exhaust fan and set to 5v. It's quieter and temps with Prine95 hit about 76c. With small fft on 4 cores and heaven running the Gpu hit 69c at quite an extreme oc of 1530/3950mhz 1.23v. Gaming shouldn't get close.


----------



## MicroCat

That's not bad at all running at 5V. Impressive even. The Loon must be close to silent too. Congrats!

Still advise getting a pair of AC F12 PWMs - will give even better temps for little cash. And can us DIYers ever have too many fans? ;-)

Then later you can save even more money by spending more money on a pair of Nocs or Be!Quiets. ;-)


----------



## elrompeplacas

If I want use the 6 supports of HDD, ¿what cooler is right? How many mm can put inside (WxHxD)? Noctua NH-D15?


----------



## BaK2BaK

Works fine with the Noctua NH-U12S
http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/3300#post_22330482


----------



## elrompeplacas

ok, thank you!

Is it possible use a non-modular PSU?
Is it possible use a M.2 SSD?

Thank you!


----------



## wasabimaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrompeplacas*
> 
> ok, thank you!
> 
> Is it possible use a non-modular PSU?
> Is it possible use a M.2 SSD?
> 
> Thank you!


If you are using all three drive cages and no GPU the power supply restrictions pretty much fade away. And there's also a lot of space for PSU cables with no graphics card installed. M.2 SSD is possible depending on the motherboards but rumour is there's alot of heat problems (can't find the heatcam video right now tho).


----------



## TonyL

@elrompeplacas


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrompeplacas*
> 
> If I want use the 6 supports of HDD, ¿what cooler is right? How many mm can put inside (WxHxD)? Noctua NH-D15?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrompeplacas*
> 
> ok, thank you!
> 
> Is it possible use a non-modular PSU?
> Is it possible use a M.2 SSD?
> 
> Thank you!





You can certainly fit a Noctua NH-_D14_ with the mid & exhaust fan (NH-D15 will have exhaust fan issues).








The only downside is the difficulty to work on the case since the cooler is so massive.

Is there any particular reason why you need such a massive cooler?
What is the purpose of the build?

Assuming that you plan on using all the drive cages, it sounds like you are planning to use the system for storage purposes.
As mentioned, with no GPU, there will be no PSU limitations, and that extra space will help with cable routing.









If you indeed plan on using the system as a storage, I would recommend a top-down CPU cooler so that you have easy access to your drives and cables/plugs.
Will acoustics be a factor in your build? (If so, _Noctua is a premium choice_.)









Technically an M.2 SSD will work, assuming you can live with a possible reliability factor due to the heat produced by the unit.

As always. Feel free to ask more questions!


----------



## marcomi

@wasabimaster

http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Samsung-XP941-Plextor-PX-G256-M6e-M-2-Qualification-575/

There you go, heat test on m.2 plextor and samsung.


----------



## wasabimaster

@marcomi
Yes that was it, something that will postpone my M.2 investment for a while now...

Got my NH-D14 coming by the weekend tho, any suggestions about HDD + SSD placement in case I can't make it with the rack or just want to try out something else? Velcro them to PSU?


----------



## TonyL

@marcomi
Wow. That is sizzling hot. (_For our fingers, but maybe not for the chip._)









I think we would get a better picture if we actually knew what the normal operating temperatures were for the drives.

Thanks for the information.

@wasabimaster
You could neatly stack the HDD & SSD on the PSU.
I have seen others suspend the HDD and velcro the SSD on the front of the case behind the panel.

What do you plan to do for your fan setup on the Noctua NH-D14?


----------



## wasabimaster

@TonyL
If I decide to sack the rack then propably NF-A15 that is leftover from last build gets employed as front fan of the cooler, perhaps with splitter and LNA. Or if the HDD rack remains then it shall work as rear fan.
But there's still at least a couple of days to figure out the configuration and perhaps get my hands on some velcro + rubber suspension for the HDD.








Also, I got the NH-D14 for 40€ so didn't have time to plan thoroughly before ordering


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @marcomi
> Wow. That is sizzling hot. (_For our fingers, but maybe not for the chip._)


SImple fix. Just build a custom nano-waterblock for the M.2 controller. And then run little nanotubes out the back to the little nano-rad. Too easy. Just don't sneeze while installing.









M.2 is still in the beta/early adopter phase. It'll be great when they perfect them - 2020 is going to be great!


----------



## TonyL

@wasabimaster


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wasabimaster*
> 
> @TonyL
> If I decide to sack the rack then propably NF-A15 that is leftover from last build gets employed as front fan of the cooler, perhaps with splitter and LNA. Or if the HDD rack remains then it shall work as rear fan.
> But there's still at least a couple of days to figure out the configuration and perhaps get my hands on some velcro + rubber suspension for the HDD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I got the NH-D14 for 40€ so didn't have time to plan thoroughly before ordering





Sounds like a plan.

I just wanted to give you a heads up that I don't think that it is possible to fit a front fan on the Noctua NH-D14 due to the PSU. It is only possible to get the front fan in with an SFX PSU.
This is all assuming that the drive cages are omitted.

Let me know how it goes.

@MicroCat


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> SImple fix. Just build a custom nano-waterblock for the M.2 controller. And then run little nanotubes out the back to the little nano-rad. Too easy. Just don't sneeze while installing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.2 is still in the beta/early adopter phase. It'll be great when they perfect them - 2020 is going to be great!





Haha. 2020, the year of _nano-cooling_.

A more practical approach is to increase surface area.
I wonder how much of a difference would it make if they tried adding a VRAM heatsink on that little sucker.
Assuming that there is decent airflow, I bet the chip will be happy.


----------



## solBLACK

Did some spring cleaning and tried to do a little better job at cable management.


----------



## TonyL

@solBLACK
How are the GPU temperatures on that GM204 chip?


----------



## TopSpeed510

Alright guys, just joined Overclock forum. I have been reading the first 100 pages and somewhat the end 400-500 pages.. But I just surprise there's so many people are into the Fractal Node 304 just like me... I need opinions, suggestions and advice if you're kind enough.. Here's what I have so far:

For General Use: HTPC/Plex Server/ SMB Sharing/Mild Gaming (if that): HDMI Output to Samsung 65" H7150 240hz 3D HDTV

G3258 Pentium Anniversary Edition 1150 ($50)
Asrock H97M-itx/AC MB ($80)
Hyper 212 PLUS ($20)
Kingston Hyper X Genesis 16gb 1600 MHZ (Leftover from previous built)
XFX XTR 550W Gold Full Modular PSU ($45)
GTX 550 TI ( Just laying around from previous built) Debating should I use it if I don't run into any problem with my PSU since it's close...
Window 8.1 64 Bit (Free)
Fractal Node 304 White ( Don't have yet, might pull the trigger from TigerDirect for $90 if no deals come up within the next week or so.

Currently still waiting for a deal on FN 304 White, 4X 3TB Red drive or maybe 2 depending on what deals I get with the price dropping lately, and the 120gb or 250GB SSD

I have been reading a lot about the MB H97M-itx/AC which they currently have the update BIOS for Pentium G3258 for OC'ing which is great...









Now my questions:

1) G3258 VS i3 ? Is it really worth that money for an locked i3 chip VS Pentium G3258 Devil Canyon ? I paid $50 for the G3258 vs $120 plus for an i3.... I'll be watching movies from this HTPC to HDTV such as BlueRay, 1080P and 3D Movies as well though Kodi.. Really prefer an Intel K Series chip but i5 or i7 seems OVERKILL.. I usually game in my computer room since that one is built for gaming i7 3770k OC'd 4.8 GTX 970

2) Will I be running any clearance problem with the Motherboard I have with Hyper 212 PLUS + Hyper X Rams Height clearance ?

3) Should I buy 120GB SSD VS 250GB since I'll be just running couple software on it such as Plex, Kodi and some random apps as needed. Nothing Major... What's prefer 120 or 250gb ? Tigerdirect got 120GB Samsung 850 for $55 bucks AR and $99 for AVG 250GB SSD

4) Since my MB only have 1 chassis fan header and 1 CPU header.. How would you guys route the fan set up since I got 1 fan from Hyper 212, 2 from the front and 1 140mm in the rear ? Should I use the fan controller or buy a 3 way PWM splitter for the front and rear fans and run CPU Fan for Hyper 212 ? If I need a splitter, any good one recommended ? Since everything is tight in the case I prefer trying to use the right cable for best cable management.

5) Will this CPU good enough to run Blueray and 1080 Movies or even 3D without hesitation ? If not, will the ASUS GTX 550 TI take cares of that ? I ran the 550 TI on my other set up with i7 3770k OC'd 4.8 GHz and I never struggle to do anything with it.. Just wonder will I have any bottleneck involve in my set up


----------



## TonyL

@TopSpeed510
Hello. Welcome!
You came to the right place!








I appreciate that you listed out the purpose of your build and the general specs.

I will answer your questions first, then get to my general concerns for your build.
1. _Both_ the Pentium and Core i3 will do the job, but the Core i3 will do it _better_ simply because of _hyper-threading_. Even though you could get faster clocks on the Pentium, it is limited by two cores to do tasks, whereas the Core i3 will be able to get more done due to its 4 threads even though it has slower cores.
So if you are an enthusiast and just want to overclock for kicks, you could go for the Pentium, but keep in mind that you will need to do stability testing and tweaking (_and that might be fun!_







).
The Core i3 gives your the _convenience_ of plug and play. No worries about system stability.

2. I am not too sure about the clearance since I have not heard of such issues. I think you should be okay. The fan might be sitting right behind the RAM. Worst case scenario is that you run a pull setup on the Hyper 212+.

3. A 120GB SSD will be plenty for your purpose. Lets say OS uses 30GB (_huge exaggeration_), that will leave your ~90GB left for programs and such. The big files will be on the HDDs of course.
In terms of breathing room and longevity purposes, the larger SSD is better. You get slightly faster speeds as well.

4. This is a personal taste kind of thing. There are multiple routes you can take. You could use the stock case fan controller (molex) or split every fan into the MB headers.
I personally have 7 fans + a pump that all run though the 4 headers I have (_using 4 fan splitters_). Running the fans through the headers gives me full control of all my fans, and reduces cable clutter from extra molex cables. The only thing is that I have to remember to kick up the fan speeds with a different profile when gaming, and bring it back down during idle.
If you want to set and forget, I say just run the fans to the case controller powered by molex. If I can recall, I don't think the front fan cables are long enough to reach the controller. So you might need to do a hybrid setup. Use a fan splitter for the two front fans to be powered by the MB, and use the case controller for the back fan.

5. I suppose it should be able to. My Sandy Bridge laptop had no issue with 1080p videos. The GTX 550 Ti will handle your needs with ease.

Overall you are pretty much set.
I want to point out that if you do indeed plan on using a GPU, you will have to remove the PSU bracket in order to get that PSU to fit.
Since that is a 160mm modular PSU, the modular cables will be pushing on the GPU.

Cable management is another story. I will let you worry about when you see it for yourself.









As always. Feel free you ask more questions.








I encourage others to contribute to the discussion.


----------



## TopSpeed510

Thanks for the wonderful advice... I am glad to join this forum with you knowledge people able to guide me through the right directions without trouble... I didn't know I will have trouble clearing the PSU even I hear full modular is a problem with a case since the GPU power wires are really close to the GPU itself.. I was hoping the card will clear about 1/2 inch where it'll still be good.. I"ll keep that in mind during the build... If worst like you say I can just move the PSU over by removing the bracket.... After bracket remove, how are you guys screwing down the brack since it being move over, Rivets ?

As far as the G3258, I'll seriously consider moving up either an i5 K series since I always love tinkering with my setup and I feel that it's worth the extra if I don't stay with G3258.. Always feels limited with i3 for some reason, due to the fact I can't OC'd and it bothers me... I have built numerous gaming PCs, but never HTPC and feels like this is a great place to start since you guys are the PRO..







lol....

For others on the forums, hope you guys can chime in as well and I'll definitely post my pix once complete and running for sure... thanks !!!

As far as SSD, I have 120GB Samsung 850 EVO in mind from tigerdirect for $55 AR with no tax... If I were to go with 250GB, what SSD would you guys suggest, MX100/850/Crucial/OCZ Arc or any other recommend for best price and performance ?


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @solBLACK
> How are the GPU temperatures on that GM204 chip?


I'll have to check and get back to you later tonight.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful advice... I am glad to join this forum with you knowledge people able to guide me through the right directions without trouble... I didn't know I will have trouble clearing the PSU even I hear full modular is a problem with a case since the GPU power wires are really close to the GPU itself.. I was hoping the card will clear about 1/2 inch where it'll still be good.. I"ll keep that in mind during the build... If worst like you say I can just move the PSU over by removing the bracket.... After bracket remove, how are you guys screwing down the brack since it being move over, Rivets ?
> 
> As far as the G3258, I'll seriously consider moving up either an i5 K series since I always love tinkering with my setup and I feel that it's worth the extra if I don't stay with G3258.. Always feels limited with i3 for some reason, due to the fact I can't OC'd and it bothers me... I have built numerous gaming PCs, but never HTPC and feels like this is a great place to start since you guys are the PRO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol....
> 
> For others on the forums, hope you guys can chime in as well and I'll definitely post my pix once complete and running for sure... thanks !!!
> 
> As far as SSD, I have 120GB Samsung 850 EVO in mind from tigerdirect for $55 AR with no tax... If I were to go with 250GB, what SSD would you guys suggest, MX100/850/Crucial/OCZ Arc or any other recommend for best price and performance ?


Have you considered a thin mini ITX build with storage drives networked from your main PC?
Node 304 seems overkill for a HTPC.
G3258 is more than enough to play uncompressed blu rays.
I would get the cheapest SSD out of the Samsung 850 or Crucial MX100/200. Even BX100 is enough for HTPC.


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> -snip-
> As far as SSD, I have 120GB Samsung 850 EVO in mind from tigerdirect for $55 AR with no tax... If I were to go with 250GB, what SSD would you guys suggest, MX100/850/Crucial/OCZ Arc or any other recommend for best price and performance ?


The 120GB will be fine, but if you really wanted a 250GB unit, I prefer Samsung 850 EVO. The Crucial BX100 will do the job just fine as well.
You _will not_ see any real world difference between the two honestly.
Side note: 850 EVO has 5 year warranty and BX100 has 3 year warranty.

If you like tinkering, then go ahead an stick with the Pentium G3258, it will serve your purpose well.
_A word of caution though._ The VRMs on your MB will be stressed during overclocking (especially the MOSFETs), so I would advise you to get some heatsinks to cool those suckers down just in case.


----------



## TopSpeed510

Yes I did consider it but my.main computer pc is upstairs way down the other end of the house from the living room... it's draws too much power to leave it on to the serve the house purpose..... that's why this is one of my reason I'm building this pc is to eliminate the usage from the computer room... this built will serve what's needed to for downstairs and be running most of the time during the time.when the family home as a server as well as media center with 4x 3tb red drive

After more research, I am seriously considering upgrade the cpu to an i3.... there are so many different i3 for 1150, I am quite confuse which one to go for.... I was disappointed I wasn't able to snatched up the latest deal from Frys Electronic for the i3 4360 for $99 since they're sold out in the bay area.... anyways, any suggestion which i3 will be the best for performance, low power consumption... As far as the SSD, I'll see whichever comes by with the best deal and I'll snatched up either 120gb or 250gb

Which i3 to pick ? There's so many for 1150, i3 4160 ????

Just curious, why would you say FN 304 be an overkill ? I thought the purpose if their design is for server.... with the capability of 6 drive bay or 4 bay with a discrete gpu is great !!! Since i need drive bay for storage for family streaming output to a Sammy 65 hdtv and SMB sharing to the whole house for fire tv box for Kodi... If I ever want to go full gaming pc this is also an ideal case as well as corsair 240 and bitfenix ... Currently using my asus rt-n66u for SMB and FTP but feels limited cause it's a mini dlna with glitch where it works and don't work at time...


----------



## claes

My Node 304 is stuffed with disks and a RAID card in the PCI-e slot - don't worry about it







The Node and the pc-q35 are the only options I know of for >5x3.5" + m-itx. Maybe they meant you could go smaller with only 3x3.5", but if you plan on adding more disks later and staying with m-itx there aren't many other options.


----------



## TonyL

@TopSpeed510


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> Yes I did consider it but my.main computer pc is upstairs way down the other end of the house from the living room... it's draws too much power to leave it on to the serve the house purpose..... that's why this is one of my reason I'm building this pc is to eliminate the usage from the computer room... this built will serve what's needed to for downstairs and be running most of the time during the time.when the family home as a server as well as media center with 4x 3tb red drive
> 
> After more research, I am seriously considering upgrade the cpu to an i3.... there are so many different i3 for 1150, I am quite confuse which one to go for.... I was disappointed I wasn't able to snatched up the latest deal from Frys Electronic for the i3 4360 for $99 since they're sold out in the bay area.... anyways, any suggestion which i3 will be the best for performance, low power consumption... As far as the SSD, I'll see whichever comes by with the best deal and I'll snatched up either 120gb or 250gb
> 
> Which i3 to pick ? There's so many for 1150, i3 4160 ????
> 
> Just curious, why would you say FN 304 be an overkill ? I thought the purpose if their design is for server.... with the capability of 6 drive bay or 4 bay with a discrete gpu is great !!! Since i need drive bay for storage for family streaming output to a Sammy 65 hdtv and SMB sharing to the whole house for fire tv box for Kodi... If I ever want to go full gaming pc this is also an ideal case as well as corsair 240 and bitfenix ... Currently using my asus rt-n66u for SMB and FTP but feels limited cause it's a mini dlna with glitch where it works and don't work at time...





The Core i3 4160 is a pretty good bang for the buck.


----------



## TopSpeed510

Thanks that's what I figure i3 4160... Ordered !!! Bhvideophoto.com have it for $115 shipped with no tax







for CA... Just ordered it and returning the G3258 and use that $$$ for the Fractal Node 304 White for $89.99 no tax from Tigerdirect

I guess it's not a bad choice since Hyper-thread is a feature makes great improvement on performance over G3258 ... Also the Intel HD-4400 is great as well for video if I decide to not use a discrete GPU...


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> Yes I did consider it but my.main computer pc is upstairs way down the other end of the house from the living room... it's draws too much power to leave it on to the serve the house purpose..... that's why this is one of my reason I'm building this pc is to eliminate the usage from the computer room... this built will serve what's needed to for downstairs and be running most of the time during the time.when the family home as a server as well as media center with 4x 3tb red drive
> 
> After more research, I am seriously considering upgrade the cpu to an i3.... there are so many different i3 for 1150, I am quite confuse which one to go for.... I was disappointed I wasn't able to snatched up the latest deal from Frys Electronic for the i3 4360 for $99 since they're sold out in the bay area.... anyways, any suggestion which i3 will be the best for performance, low power consumption... As far as the SSD, I'll see whichever comes by with the best deal and I'll snatched up either 120gb or 250gb
> 
> Which i3 to pick ? There's so many for 1150, i3 4160 ????
> 
> Just curious, why would you say FN 304 be an overkill ? I thought the purpose if their design is for server.... with the capability of 6 drive bay or 4 bay with a discrete gpu is great !!! Since i need drive bay for storage for family streaming output to a Sammy 65 hdtv and SMB sharing to the whole house for fire tv box for Kodi... If I ever want to go full gaming pc this is also an ideal case as well as corsair 240 and bitfenix ... Currently using my asus rt-n66u for SMB and FTP but feels limited cause it's a mini dlna with glitch where it works and don't work at time...


Only reason i say its overkill is because you are putting it in a Home Theatre setup or Living Room.
For example i would rather have a silent box in the living room running off an SSD and have the loud resonating drives in the other room serving media connected via gigabit ethernet.
Thats why i went with Thin Mini ITX in a tiny Wesena ITX case with 1 SSD and CPU Fan modded to 5v for absolute silence when watching a blu ray.

Your GTX 970 build will idle at about 100W, so yes there is a tradeoff, I have my server with lower power components and no GPU, so it idles at around 30W.

But in your case that isnt possible so the Node 304 will do, just not optimum imo.


----------



## TopSpeed510

I see what you're talking about now.. I wouldn't be having that problem since I'm am building this unit and it'll be set behind the HDTV in a storage room running of IR Extender like the rest of my components.. It's not going to be in the open in the living room.. I have ran everything I have behind wall and nothing shown but my HDTV.. Therefore, noise will not be a problem and this will work out with an i3 4160 since I wouldn't mind letting it stay running with the low power consumption and able to run it as server all the time VS my computer room PC.. ALso this FN 304 I'm building will be the main server for all my camera from interior ro exterior as well... Therefore, I think I'll love it once I get it up and running...


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> I see what you're talking about now.. I wouldn't be having that problem since I'm am building this unit and it'll be set behind the HDTV in a storage room running of IR Extender like the rest of my components.. It's not going to be in the open in the living room.. I have ran everything I have behind wall and nothing shown but my HDTV.. Therefore, noise will not be a problem and this will work out with an i3 4160 since I wouldn't mind letting it stay running with the low power consumption and able to run it as server all the time VS my computer room PC.. ALso this FN 304 I'm building will be the main server for all my camera from interior ro exterior as well... Therefore, I think I'll love it once I get it up and running...


Ah right this makes sense then.


----------



## TopSpeed510

I have a Logitech K400 wireless keyboard sitting around and it'll be perfect with this set up for general use... But also want a remote control where I be able to control the unit while I am in the living room through IR EXTENDER for KODI, PLEX and etc.... Any recommendation ?


----------



## marcomi

Finally got time to put together this lil sweety.

Asus Z97I Plus
i7 4790k
NH-u14s
G.Skill 16gb 2400 dual
Silverstone Strider 550w gold
Asus 280x DirectCU II TOP
Couple old ssd:s + hd



Later when ati puts out 300 series, gpu will be swiched to new one ( ati or nvidia, depending that time price/quality ) and screen will be changed allso to 30-34"

Idle at stock 4.0ghz CPU temp were around 30c and running prime95 around 75c ( quite high :/ )
While 3d mark on max temp were around 60 thoug..
Well see what temps 4,5ghz will give later...


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcomi*
> 
> Finally got time to put together this lil sweety.
> 
> Asus Z97I Plus
> i7 4790k
> NH-u14s
> G.Skill 16gb 2400 dual
> Silverstone Strider 550w gold
> Asus 280x DirectCU II TOP
> Couple old ssd:s + hd
> 
> 
> 
> Later when ati puts out 300 series, gpu will be swiched to new one ( ati or nvidia, depending that time price/quality ) and screen will be changed allso to 30-34"
> 
> Idle at stock 4.0ghz CPU temp were around 30c and running prime95 around 75c ( quite high :/ )
> While 3d mark on max temp were around 60 thoug..
> Well see what temps 4,5ghz will give later...


looks good!.....so how do you like the asus z97i-plus? i been debating this board for my build. have you tested the wifi?


----------



## DarthTater

My lad's rig is up...


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> My lad's rig is up...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can I be your lad too?


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Can I be your lad too?


He's taking numbers at this point. I'm at the top of the queue. Which means in 5 years I get my (semi-)brother's old hand-me down Node - and then you can have it in another 5 after that.


----------



## MicroCat

@DarthTater

That's awesome, DT! Will you be posting more pics? How are the temps with that little itx heatsink/exhaust system? ;-)


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> He's taking numbers at this point. I'm at the top of the queue. Which means in 5 years I get my (semi-)brother's old hand-me down Node - and then you can have it in another 5 after that.


Dang!

Even the keyboard and monitor will do!









@ DarthTater

Very clean build with a very clean desk


----------



## DarthTater

Thanks guys.

Will grab some more pics for sure.


----------



## TonyL

@DarthTater


Spoiler: Pictures



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> My lad's rig is up...





That Node 304 is looking spacious with that massive NH-D15 in there!
Cable management looks clean. Too bad us m-ITX owners usually can not get a good view of our motherboards.

_TKL FTW!_ What switches are you clicking on?

@marcomi


Spoiler: Posts



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcomi*
> 
> Finally got time to put together this lil sweety.
> 
> Asus Z97I Plus
> i7 4790k
> NH-u14s
> G.Skill 16gb 2400 dual
> Silverstone Strider 550w gold
> Asus 280x DirectCU II TOP
> Couple old ssd:s + hd
> 
> 
> 
> Later when ati puts out 300 series, gpu will be swiched to new one ( ati or nvidia, depending that time price/quality ) and screen will be changed allso to 30-34"
> 
> Idle at stock 4.0ghz CPU temp were around 30c and running prime95 around 75c ( quite high :/ )
> While 3d mark on max temp were around 60 thoug..
> Well see what temps 4,5ghz will give later...





Nice clean setup.
Looks like you are rocking an external DAC and a mechanical keyboard.

I would advise you to _not_ use Prime 95 for stress testing.
That program does not play well with Haswell and causes unnecessary voltage increases.
I would use ADIA 64 or Intel Extreme Tuning Utility for stability testing.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcomi*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*


You guys are added. Nice builds!


----------



## Russ369

I finally got a 970 that doesnt have coil whine! 4th times a charm!


----------



## freesek

Hi. One question to you guys, can't find the answer anywhere on the forum. Does anyone know what is the exact voltage given by the fan controller on each of 3 settings? I assume the max is 12v.
Thanks!

PS. Maybe someone would be able to add that info to specs in the first post of this topic?


----------



## wasabimaster

I assume it's the same they use in R4 and that is a 12V-7V-5V switch. Not 100% sure tho.


----------



## marcomi

@freesek
If i remember right, it was 5v low, 7v med and 12v high

Edit: Reads in manual, 5,7,12


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> I finally got a 970 that doesnt have coil whine! 4th times a charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture


Wow. You were willing to go through RMA four times?
I am surprised they even let you RMA for that reason.









Good to hear that it worked out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freesek*
> 
> Hi. One question to you guys, can't find the answer anywhere on the forum. Does anyone know what is the exact voltage given by the fan controller on each of 3 settings? I assume the max is 12v.
> Thanks!
> 
> PS. Maybe someone would be able to add that info to specs in the first post of this topic?


It is indeed 5V, 7V, & 12V respectively for L, M, H speed settings.


----------



## freesek

Thank you guys for that.

My fan controller had just died for unknown reason. Does anyone know where to get a replacement?


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freesek*
> 
> Thank you guys for that.
> 
> My fan controller had just died for unknown reason. Does anyone know where to get a replacement?


just email fractal design.....theyre pretty outstanding with customer service.


----------



## TopSpeed510

can't wait till I start my build.. Jst got the FN 304 Case and Samsung 850 250gb ssd.. Good to go once arrival


----------



## freesek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> just email fractal design.....theyre pretty outstanding with customer service.


Thanks for an advice. I did and their answer was to check the German spare parts shop (http://www.fractal-design-shop.de/). Controller itself is only €3.90 which is cool, but delivery to UK is €17.90







which made me speachless and I think I'm going to try to solve it different way.


----------



## toyz72

so i blew my budget on the motherboard and i ended up ordering the msi z97i-ack







i'll post some pic's when i receive it.

but now i'm having a new dilemma......the video card. i'm looking at 3 different cards. i'll list the below.

1. MSI R9 290........cheaper than the newer gtx 970. it runs hotter and i'm worried about dx12 support for upcoming win.10.( i wanted to add i can still find a 290 in reference design)

2.msi gtx 970........expensive,but supports dx12 out the gate and is less power hungry. which equals less heat.

3. evga gtx970.....super clock with reference cooler. it has lower power needs and push's heat out the back. which seem like a super win for the node?

this chioce will decide on what psu i go with. i know i 550 will do,but if i decide on a 290 i might go 650 for headroom.


----------



## TonyL

@toyz72
Nice choice on the motherboard. I doubt you will be disappointed.








I have heard that the BIOS navigation that MSI uses is far ahead of its competitors.

EVGA has excellent customer service, but I have not heard good things about the build quality of their GTX 970. Coil whine seems to be a big issue as well.
Blower design is a plus for keeping your other components cooler, but the open air design will work just as fine assuming your exhaust fan can move the hot air out quick enough.

Between the AMD and Nvidia, I prefer team Green. Both cards seems to be a good bang for the buck though.
I don't think you could go wrong with any of the choices you listed.









Have you considered the upcoming AMD 300 series GPU?

@TopSpeed510
Good to hear. Let us know how it goes.

@freesek
Could you describe what is wrong with the controller?


----------



## freesek

@TonyL
Fans had just stopped working. I've checked the voltage on the fan sockets - showed zero, and i did so on the unplugged molex - all ok. Fans are working when plugged to the motherboard. I think it must be the switch then.


----------



## TonyL

Bummer. I guess there not much you could do.









Maybe run the fans through the motherboard then?
Or, if you are crafty, you could splice a molex PSU cable to run the fans at constant speed.

I would run it through the motherboard though.

How many fan headers do you have and how many fans do you need to run?


----------



## freesek

That's exactely how I set it up for now







Downside is I got only three fan sockets on the motherboard. What i'm going to do is i will connect two front fans to molex => 2 fan splitter (which i'm going to make from the fan controller cables) and i'll buy a single fan controller (really cheap one) for 140mm fan in the back, as this is the one that actually needs to run at lower speeds.


----------



## TonyL

You can't control the fan speed of the 140mm fan through the motherboard?

I would plug all the fans into the motherboard and control the speeds via software.
1 - CPU, 2 - 140mm, 3 - 2X 92mm (via splitter)


----------



## freesek

I tried to control it through MSI Command Center and SpeedFan. It only worked for CPU cooler (4 pin fan) but it didn't for any of the case's fan (all are standard Fractal's with 3 pin).


----------



## TonyL

That is unusual.
I thought that MSI boards would be able to control fans through variable voltage on the SYS fan headers.
I assuming that you have updated the BIOS and software already.

What motherboard are you using?


----------



## freesek

Sorry forgot to put that down. It's H97I AC. All software is up to date.

And yes, it thought so too. I'm dissapointed about lack of that functionality. Or maybe I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## TonyL

That motherboard has _only two_ fan connecters/headers by the way (CPUFAN & SYSFAN).









I could not find any details about controlling 3-pin fans on the SYSFAN header. Sorry.

You probably should go with your original setup in post #5461.
Two front fans split into SYSFAN and have the rear 140mm on a molex controller.
CPUFAN for the CPU fans of course.


----------



## freesek

Yeah, my mistake. I got a bit confused after all those hours spent on checking plugs and sockets. Thanks for your help @TonyL


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Wow. You were willing to go through RMA four times?
> I am surprised they even let you RMA for that reason.


I RMA'd twice, once citing loud coil whine, another citing the memory problem. The other time, I sold it to someone.

Im so happy with the Gigabyte version, much better quality than all the others IMO. I've had two EVGA, one ACX 2.0 cooler, one blower, and an MSI.

Its amazing that it virtually has no coil whine, unless I REALLY try and listen for it, which is AMAZING compared to my other ones. I was honestly going to wait for the 300's i was so worried about getting another one and having coil whine but I lucked out


----------



## toyz72

@TonyL

i'm waiting on the motherboard so i can check the version.....hoping it supports newer chips right from the get go. more then likely going with an i5,but the price of the 4770 is looking good to.

i would prefer the green team on this build myself. i was really hoping the gtx 960 was going to be better,but the 128 bit interface shot that one down for me. then the gtx 970 with coil whine and 3.5 gig of vram. then of coarse the 980 is way out of price range,haha.

thats why i'm eyeing up the 290. it has 4 gig with 512 interface for $300. i would like to wait on the next gen,but i need something sooner. more than likely the prices will suck right off the bat to? i really need to find out more about dx12 support before i make my purchase. if you come across any info,plz pass it along to me. thx toyz


----------



## TopSpeed510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hello modders!
> 
> I would like to introduce The Fractal Effect, a project which I have built for my friend Henrik. This project is based off the game Mass Effect from EA games, which is mine - and Henrik's favourite video game series. This particular project has been based off an armour set which is used by the Commander Shepard, with it's trade mark red and white stripe on the right arm, and Omni Tool on the left arm. This build has taken just two months to complete, from the planning process and rendering - to the final pictures. I have had too much fun on this project, and already look forward to my next private project. I hope you enjoy
> 
> Justin/MetallicAcid.
> 
> System specs:
> Fractal Design Node 304
> Intel Core i7 2700k
> ASUS GTX770 DirectCUII 2GB
> Samsung Evo 250GB SSD
> Crucial Ballistix Tracer 1866mhz
> Fractal Design Newton R3 600
> Corsair H80i
> 
> Performed mods:
> Painted case
> Custom aluminium armour panels
> Custom aluminium PSU cover
> Custom plexiglass "Omni Tool" window
> Custom LED lighting
> Shortened and sleeved PSU cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Justin/MetallicAcid


That is just the SICKEST BUILD I have seen.. I feel like I should start sleeving.. It makes everything perfect in the case when you know how to do that, but very time consuming


----------



## elrompeplacas

is it possible put in this case this items?:

- ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 960
http://www.asus.com/es/Graphics_Cards/STRIXGTX960DC2OC2GD5/

- PURE POWER L8 | 430W CM
http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/248

thank you!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> That is just the SICKEST BUILD I have seen.. I feel like I should start sleeving.. It makes everything perfect in the case when you know how to do that, but very time consuming


spoiler tag for the pics please


----------



## jasjeet

Im bored, thinking of shortening the cables on my Seasonic M12II 620W PSU.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Im bored, thinking of shortening the cables on my Seasonic M12II 620W PSU.


If you were really bored, you could just make the case longer. Or convert the M12 to wireless power delivery.









Will you be sleeving or just a quick cut 'n crimp? Please post some pics either way, to provide inspiration to those of us who get bored easily.


----------



## Dyaems

Yes go ahead and shorten the cables and do it like a champ and solder it directly to the motherboard







j/k

I also want to shorten my PSU cables but the parts here are so expensive... Crimping tool, terminals, etc... Although it would be a good reason to replace PSU if ever something went wrong


----------



## TonyL

@toyz72


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> @TonyL
> 
> i'm waiting on the motherboard so i can check the version.....hoping it supports newer chips right from the get go. more then likely going with an i5,but the price of the 4770 is looking good to.
> 
> i would prefer the green team on this build myself. i was really hoping the gtx 960 was going to be better,but the 128 bit interface shot that one down for me. then the gtx 970 with coil whine and 3.5 gig of vram. then of coarse the 980 is way out of price range,haha.
> 
> thats why i'm eyeing up the 290. it has 4 gig with 512 interface for $300. i would like to wait on the next gen,but i need something sooner. more than likely the prices will suck right off the bat to? i really need to find out more about dx12 support before i make my purchase. if you come across any info,plz pass it along to me. thx toyz





Good thing you can update the BIOS directly with a USB.
Yes, i7 is overkill for gaming, but some games do use all cores. If you can get it, _why not_?








For example, AC IV (_maybe_), The Witcher III, & Star Citizen.

If I had to choose from the three GPUs you listed, I would probably go for the MSI version. (_EVGA was much better with the 700 series. Too bad for 900 series._







)

Sure thing. I will let you know if I hear things about DX12.
Right now it seems like the Radeon series will benefit the most from DX12.

@TopSpeed510


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> That is just the SICKEST BUILD I have seen.. I feel like I should start sleeving.. It makes everything perfect in the case when you know how to do that, but very time consuming





Inspired much?









Check out Project Taro by @Winrahr









@elrompeplacas


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrompeplacas*
> 
> is it possible put in this case this items?:
> 
> - ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 960
> http://www.asus.com/es/Graphics_Cards/STRIXGTX960DC2OC2GD5/
> 
> - PURE POWER L8 | 430W CM
> http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/248
> 
> thank you!





If that is indeed a 150mm modular PSU, yes it will fit.
You should have no issues.








Edit: That unit is actually _160mm_ semi-modular.
It is very likely that you will need to remove the PSU bracket in order to get the unit to fit.

It is a tight fit, but it will work.
You're good to go.


----------



## TopSpeed510

First and foremost, thanks for the all the great advice and forum info.. I have read up to 250 pages and still got more to read on this club forum to get all the info needed.. As promise, but not quite finish yet.. Still waiting for the Samsung Ev0 850 250 GB to arrive but just can't wait till I start it since the FN 304 showed up today..







...

Specs:

1) Intel i3 4160 CPU
2) Asrock H97m-itx/AC
3) Samsung Evo 850 250gb ( Waiting for arrival)
4) FN 304 case ( Of coarse)
5) Hyper 212 Plus Cpu Cooler
6) XFX XTR 550w Full Modular Gold PSU
7) 4x 3TB Red Drive Western Digital
8) Asus GTX 550 TI ( Having problem where I might need to move the PSU bracket) Still debating
9) Kingston Hyper X Genesis 2x4GB 1600MHz

Still in the process debating should I remove the PSU bracket for a discrete GPU or replace the PSU.. I think either way is fine but I'll see... Can't wait till the SSD shows up so I can get it running.. I somewhat did cable management pretty good but I could do better once I get everything together including the red drive.. The SSD will be put behind the front panel and 4x Red drive with 2 cage.. Any other suggestions guys ?

Here's the pictures so far:


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*


Looks awesome, you are added.


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> Still in the process debating should I remove the PSU bracket for a discrete GPU or replace the PSU.. I think either way is fine but I'll see...


Won't an ITX GPU fit in there? They're sized to have the same length as the ITX board, although some might have some protrusions on the fan shroud. The R9 285 has such a card but with the low TDP of the GTX 960 those look like a better choice overall (Asus I _think_ has the best cooler performance, then there's MSI, EVGA, and Gigabyte).


----------



## TopSpeed510

I didn't even know there's ITX GPU available lol.... The only reason I want to use an ASUS GTX 550 Ti is because I have that as a spare from previous project and just want to make use of it rather have it sit in the closet....

The Asus GTX 550 Ti fits in there, but woulnd't clear the PSU I have.. It's really close to the PSU and I think I'll have problem for sure by looking at it... I haven't really try fitting it on yet since I ran out of time due to work... But I think it'll clear once I remove the PSU bracket and bring that back and I can pop it right in.. But I'm not sure yet until I try


----------



## TonyL

@TopSpeed510


Spoiler: Original Posts



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> First and foremost, thanks for the all the great advice and forum info.. I have read up to 250 pages and still got more to read on this club forum to get all the info needed.. As promise, but not quite finish yet.. Still waiting for the Samsung Ev0 850 250 GB to arrive but just can't wait till I start it since the FN 304 showed up today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Specs:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Intel i3 4160 CPU
> 2) Asrock H97m-itx/AC
> 3) Samsung Evo 850 250gb ( Waiting for arrival)
> 4) FN 304 case ( Of coarse)
> 5) Hyper 212 Plus Cpu Cooler
> 6) XFX XTR 550w Full Modular Gold PSU
> 7) 4x 3TB Red Drive Western Digital
> 8) Asus GTX 550 TI ( Having problem where I might need to move the PSU bracket) Still debating
> 9) Kingston Hyper X Genesis 2x4GB 1600MHz
> 
> 
> 
> Still in the process debating should I remove the PSU bracket for a discrete GPU or replace the PSU.. I think either way is fine but I'll see... Can't wait till the SSD shows up so I can get it running.. I somewhat did cable management pretty good but I could do better once I get everything together including the red drive.. The SSD will be put behind the front panel and 4x Red drive with 2 cage.. Any other suggestions guys ?
> 
> Here's the pictures so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> I didn't even know there's ITX GPU available lol.... The only reason I want to use an ASUS GTX 550 Ti is because I have that as a spare from previous project and just want to make use of it rather have it sit in the closet....
> 
> The Asus GTX 550 Ti fits in there, but woulnd't clear the PSU I have.. It's really close to the PSU and I think I'll have problem for sure by looking at it... I haven't really try fitting it on yet since I ran out of time due to work... But I think it'll clear once I remove the PSU bracket and bring that back and I can pop it right in.. But I'm not sure yet until I try





What? You claim that it fits, but yet say that it would not clear the PSU? _I am confused._









Anyway. A 160mm PSU sits about flush with the MB, maybe slightly receded, so there will be roughly ~2-5mm of a gap.
The thing you should be concerned about is the length of the GPU.
According to Nvidia OEM, that card is 8.25 inches in length.
You might be able to get it to just fit, assuming you do not use any connecters on the left of the PSU.


----------



## TopSpeed510

Sorry for the confusion, yes the only reason it *MAY* not fit ( just by looking at it ) is because of the PSU... I am not sure until I put it on which I have not test fit... If it does, it'll be great but I can't confirm it until I try it on sometime this week... Probably wouldn't be doing that until the SSD comes in and ready to fire up and I'll test fit it then... Adoroma.com says the SSD wouldn't be here till 04/06, so hopefully sooner where I can finalize everything... Can't wait


----------



## TopSpeed510

Ok test fitted today.. It's confirm it would not fit... It'll hit the PSU before it even make it close to the PCIE slot for some reason... The only way I can make it work is to move the PSU bracket and it'll still be close.. Might just use the integrated GPU and see how I like it and worst scenerio ITX GPU


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> Ok test fitted today.. It's confirm it would not fit... It'll hit the PSU before it even make it close to the PCIE slot for some reason... The only way I can make it work is to move the PSU bracket and it'll still be close.. Might just use the integrated GPU and see how I like it and worst scenerio ITX GPU


would be cheaper to buy another PSU than another GPU


----------



## TopSpeed510

Questions

Just fire up the unit to update the Bios to the latest 1.51V... Anyways I was expecting 20C Temp reading with an Intel i3 4160.. Wonder is it normal to see 38-40c at idle with hyper 212 plus with Arctic Silver compound ? I notice the CPU voltage auto setting fluctuating around 1.70 - 1.72 or so, isn't that little high the intel chip assuming they're suppose to be around 1.2-1.4V ? Then tried push and pull system on the hyper 212 and it's sitting around 39c after firing up the unit.. Could it be bad Arctic Silver compound since I have the remaining from the last built sitting in the closet for quite some time ? Normal for Haswell since I know they run a little hotter than the 3rd gen intel ?

Forum saying BIOS Thermal Reading could be accurate.. I think I need to wait till I install a IOS and look at it from CPUID and HWmonitor and hopefully the number is more realistic

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2398485/normal-cpu-bios-temp.html


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> Ok test fitted today.. It's confirm it would not fit... It'll hit the PSU before it even make it close to the PCIE slot for some reason... The only way I can make it work is to move the PSU bracket and it'll still be close.. Might just use the integrated GPU and see how I like it and worst scenerio ITX GPU


Just remove the PSU bracket, itll be fine. Thats how i fit my PSU in as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> Questions
> 
> Just fire up the unit to update the Bios to the latest 1.51V... Anyways I was expecting 20C Temp reading with an Intel i3 4160.. Wonder is it normal to see 38-40c at idle with hyper 212 plus with Arctic Silver compound ? I notice the CPU voltage auto setting fluctuating around 1.70 - 1.72 or so, isn't that little high the intel chip assuming they're suppose to be around 1.2-1.4V ? Then tried push and pull system on the hyper 212 and it's sitting around 39c after firing up the unit.. Could it be bad Arctic Silver compound since I have the remaining from the last built sitting in the closet for quite some time ? Normal for Haswell since I know they run a little hotter than the 3rd gen intel ?
> 
> Forum saying BIOS Thermal Reading could be accurate.. I think I need to wait till I install a IOS and look at it from CPUID and HWmonitor and hopefully the number is more realistic
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2398485/normal-cpu-bios-temp.html


1.7v







Should be around 1.15v. It should idle within about 10c of ambien temperatures.


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> would be cheaper to buy another PSU than another GPU


960's low TDP is something to consider though. Power isn't a problem given his PSU, but for cooling it will dump less hot air into the case, and _maybe_ a single fan on an ITX-sized card will also have less noise than two fans on an older, higher TDP GPU.


----------



## TonyL

@TopSpeed510


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> Questions
> 
> Just fire up the unit to update the Bios to the latest 1.51V... Anyways I was expecting 20C Temp reading with an Intel i3 4160.. Wonder is it normal to see 38-40c at idle with hyper 212 plus with Arctic Silver compound ? I notice the CPU voltage auto setting fluctuating around 1.70 - 1.72 or so, isn't that little high the intel chip assuming they're suppose to be around 1.2-1.4V ? Then tried push and pull system on the hyper 212 and it's sitting around 39c after firing up the unit.. Could it be bad Arctic Silver compound since I have the remaining from the last built sitting in the closet for quite some time ? Normal for Haswell since I know they run a little hotter than the 3rd gen intel ?
> 
> Forum saying BIOS Thermal Reading could be accurate.. I think I need to wait till I install a IOS and look at it from CPUID and HWmonitor and hopefully the number is more realistic
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2398485/normal-cpu-bios-temp.html





Removing the PSU bracket as mentioned earlier is your best bet. I am surprised that the PSU sits more forward than other 160mm PSUs (eg. Seasonic G650).









If the VCore really was at 1.7V, that chip would have been gone. I am pretty sure that it must be running between 1.2-1.4V as you mentioned.
At idle Haswell should sit around ~35C depending on your ambient temperature. Yes, they run a little bit hot.








The thermal compound should not be bad. That paste does age with use though.

Usually the BIOS reads the most accurate voltages, but sometimes there are anomalies. Reading the voltage from the desktop is a bit skiddish and should be taken with a grain of salt.
Hardware Monitor or Intel Extreme Tuning Utility are good places to start if you are curious.


----------



## wasabimaster

So I got the NH-D14 in place, after 4 reinstallations... Each time temps were simply too high, which led me to doubt. Even now when I finally gave up for a moment my 4670K is idling at ~33 degrees with 1.18V & 3.8 GHz. Seems pretty strange to me. Anyone else has similar issues?


----------



## TopSpeed510

Ok the Vcore is at 1.163V and cpu input voltage is 1.728V .. sorry lol.... idle at 38c overnight.... seems good but thought I would have got lower cpu temp.. especially with push and pull set up

as far as the discrete gpu, I'll see if im.haopy with the integrated HD 4400, if not I'll move the psu bracket forward and have it on that way.. Thanks Still waiting for the SSD to complete the build


----------



## K4IKEN

@TopSpeed510 I have the same board as you and I was a little confused when I first saw CPU input voltage too lol.. Since we do have similar setups, what are your load temps looking like? I'm considering the Hyper 212 vs Cryorig H7. I'm pretty much deadset on the H7 since it looks better, but seeing your temps first would help some too.

Recommendations for better intake fans, preferably something that won't cost an arm and a leg, anyone?


----------



## TonyL

@wasabimaster


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wasabimaster*
> 
> So I got the NH-D14 in place, after 4 reinstallations... Each time temps were simply too high, which led me to doubt. Even now when I finally gave up for a moment my 4670K is idling at ~33 degrees with 1.18V & 3.8 GHz. Seems pretty strange to me. Anyone else has similar issues?





How do you know that the idle temperatures were too high? What is your reference baseline?
Haswell runs a bit hot. So ~34C is actually quite normal.

I have a 4670K that idles around 30-34C, depending on the day. Spikes up to 42C randomly sometimes (_just for a second_).

@TopSpeed510


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> Ok the Vcore is at 1.163V and cpu input voltage is 1.728V .. sorry lol.... idle at 38c overnight.... seems good but thought I would have got lower cpu temp.. especially with push and pull set up
> 
> as far as the discrete gpu, I'll see if im.haopy with the integrated HD 4400, if not I'll move the psu bracket forward and have it on that way.. Thanks Still waiting for the SSD to complete the build
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture





No worries. ~1.7V input voltage is normal.
38C idle sounds normal. Blame Intel for using an inefficient compound between the IHS & die.
It affects everything from the low to high end for transfer of the the thermal output.









I think the integrated GPU should have enough kick for your setup. With no GPU, you will produce less heat and use less wattage.

@K4IKEN
I second the Cryorig H7 idea. I like the overall finish of the cooler. Performance is about on par, if not, maybe better than the Hyper 212.
I don't think you should be worried about load temperatures unless you pass 80C.
With that cooler, anything below ~70C is golden.









I usually run my stock intakes at ~70% speed. (_Even at 90% I can't hear them._)
Be Quiet! or Noctua could be alternative fans, but a premium must be paid.


----------



## jasjeet

Im running all my fans at 7v now, stock fans all round. Yate Loon on the Venomous X CPU Cooler which is constant 7v too.

After about 2 hours of Project Cars and Assetto Cosa today back to back, i hit 66c on the GPU (GTX 970 1567/3954Mhz 1.23v), 62c CPU (i7 3770 4.21Ghz 1.05v). GPU fan profile is stock, so GPU fans off below 60c.
Far Cry 4 gets the GPU up to about 69c. Peak CPU temp was 69c.

Ambient temperature about 21-22c.


----------



## TopSpeed510

Hyper 212 plus is good enough.... it's cheap and perfect for i3 since there's no OC ING involve... currently idling at 37-38c which is cool for a haswell... I would just either use one fan or push and pull if you happen to have an extra one laying around and wanted to see the difference. .. push and pull probably shows 1-2c difference if that matters to you.... I'm happy with the setup overall with the stock cooler master 120mm fans

I haven't able to load test the cpu yet since I have not install is yet.. still waiting for ssd. .. I'll use prime once it's here and give you the result once I get it


----------



## toyz72

ok....so heres my thoughts on cooling,and theres no cheap option.

1. h80i with 2x noctua nf-a9 pwns up front.i'm really not to sure how hard it is to set up the h80i in this case?looks tight and i know the hose's are stiff.

2. the newer noctua nh-u9s with 2x nf-a9 pwn up front and 1xNF-A14 iPPC-2000 PWM in rear.all fans will be able to 2000rpms if needed.

i think with mild oc'ing and a r9 290 in there, option 2 sounds the best.


----------



## TopSpeed510

It should be really easy to install the h80i... as far as the fans it's perfect but expensive.... I would have got noctua set up if it's my gaming case with OC ing... if you're not planning to overclock, I think it's an overkill... the stock fractal fan is nice and it's quiet in the case even at high setting...


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> It should be really easy to install the h80i... as far as the fans it's perfect but expensive.... I would have got noctua set up if it's my gaming case with OC ing... if you're not planning to overclock, I think it's an overkill... the stock fractal fan is nice and it's quiet in the case even at high setting...


its sitting empty with 2xnoctua 80mm's in the front and a noctua 140mm in the rear. i might just stick a u12s in the middle and call it a day. this build has become stressful between cooling and gpu. cant seem to catch a deal to save my butt right now,haha


----------



## TonyL

@TopSpeed510


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> Hyper 212 plus is good enough.... it's cheap and perfect for i3 since there's no OC ING involve... currently idling at 37-38c which is cool for a haswell... I would just either use one fan or push and pull if you happen to have an extra one laying around and wanted to see the difference. .. push and pull probably shows 1-2c difference if that matters to you.... I'm happy with the setup overall with the stock cooler master 120mm fans
> 
> I haven't able to load test the cpu yet since I have not install is yet.. still waiting for ssd. .. I'll use prime once it's here and give you the result once I get it





You will see the benefits of a push and pull setup during CPU loading. Otherwise during idle, you are right, you might get a ~1C difference.

Haswell does not play well with Prime 95. That program uses AVX instructions that causes an unnecessary voltage increase on the chip. I would use Intel Extreme Tuning Utility or ADIA 64 for stress testing.
Since you are not messing around with voltages, I do not think you should be too worried if you do use Prime 95.
Just use it with caution, I would not be surprised if you easily broke 75C. _It gets toasty._

@toyz72


Spoiler: Original Posts



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> ok....so heres my thoughts on cooling,and theres no cheap option.
> 
> 1. h80i with 2x noctua nf-a9 pwns up front.i'm really not to sure how hard it is to set up the h80i in this case?looks tight and i know the hose's are stiff.
> 
> 2. the newer noctua nh-u9s with 2x nf-a9 pwn up front and 1xNF-A14 iPPC-2000 PWM in rear.all fans will be able to 2000rpms if needed.
> 
> i think with mild oc'ing and a r9 290 in there, option 2 sounds the best.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> its sitting empty with 2xnoctua 80mm's in the front and a noctua 140mm in the rear. i might just stick a u12s in the middle and call it a day. this build has become stressful between cooling and gpu. cant seem to catch a deal to save my butt right now,haha





I have seen an Corsair H80i in the Node 304 before. Very doable.
If you use the Noctua iPPC fan, _prepare your Node 304 for take-off_, because it will not wait for you. (_Earplugs are advised._)

If the Radeon R9 290 is open-air, then you are better off with a tower cooler. If it is a blower design, you can not go wrong with either route.

I see that you mentioned the Noctua NH-U12S. I can vouch for its excellent balance in performance and acoustics.
The NH-U12S is a good route.









Quick question, which CPU did you end up going for?

If I may ask, how has the build become stressful?


----------



## TopSpeed510

What you guys think about using a Flirc to control my htpc ? If so, what remote is good out there ? I have a k400 I'll be using for it but want a remote for xbmc and plex


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> What you guys think about using a Flirc to control my htpc ? If so, what remote is good out there ? I have a k400 I'll be using for it but want a remote for xbmc and plex


i have the same setup k400 and a flirc with a xbox one media remote and it works great does everything i need in XBMC/Kodi i dont use plex so i cant comment on that


----------



## TopSpeed510

Thanks... just ordered the Flirc on amazon.com since it's on sale for $14.95 and prime shipping and surprising no tax from CA







.... I was just watching YouTube how to get that thing program once it gets here.. it'll be great..

Question

Can the Flirc USB program to turn my htpc on/off or it just control program such as kodi powering on/off ?


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @TopSpeed510
> You will see the benefits of a push and pull setup during CPU loading. Otherwise during idle, you are right, you might get a ~1C difference.
> 
> Haswell does not play well with Prime 95. That program uses AVX instructions that causes an unnecessary voltage increase on the chip. I would use Intel Extreme Tuning Utility or ADIA 64 for stress testing.
> Since you are not messing around with voltages, I do not think you should be too worried if you do use Prime 95.
> Just use it with caution, I would not be surprised if you easily broke 75C. _It gets toasty._
> 
> @toyz72
> I have seen an Corsair H80i in the Node 304 before. Very doable.
> If you use the Noctua iPPC fan, _prepare your Node 304 for take-off_, because it will not wait for you. (_Earplugs are advised._)
> 
> If the Radeon R9 290 is open-air, then you are better off with a tower cooler. If it is a blower design, you can not go wrong with either route.
> 
> I see that you mentioned the Noctua NH-U12S. I can vouch for its excellent balance in performance and acoustics.
> The NH-U12S is a good route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question, which CPU did you end up going for?
> 
> If I may ask, how has the build become stressful?


i decided on the i5 , and more than likely the r9 290. i had a lot of hard decisions for this build. not really sure i want to chance the h80 or not. i'm thinking the noctua 2000rpm pwn fan should give me the horse to move hot air out of the case.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i decided on the i5 , and more than likely the r9 290. i had a lot of hard decisions for this build. not really sure i want to chance the h80 or not. i'm thinking the noctua 2000rpm pwn fan should give me the horse to move hot air out of the case.


I used the h80i in my node. It was fantastic, worked a treat, kept my i5 4670k at 30ish stock and under 60c at full load.

I now use a 2000rpm noctua ippc pwm fan on my radiators in my node for both my i5 and r9 290. Amazing fans. I can keep them at about 1100rpm and maintain great cooling under load, and the noise is very tolerable.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> I used the h80i in my node. It was fantastic, worked a treat, kept my i5 4670k at 30ish stock and under 60c at full load.
> 
> I now use a 2000rpm noctua ippc pwm fan on my radiators in my node for both my i5 and r9 290. Amazing fans. I can keep them at about 1100rpm and maintain great cooling under load, and the noise is very tolerable.


the h80 is still a thought....and i'm not scared of noise. i'm thinking about the u9s surrounded by nothing but 2000 rpm fans running off pwn. not ordering anything till the morning. waiting to see if anything changes price wise.

i still cant beleave im getting better deals from amazon over newegg.


----------



## Rastalicous

Reformated the hard drives tonight and took a few pic's with the new potato phone


----------



## TopSpeed510

Nice build


----------



## marcomi

@Rastalicous
What cooler units u have there? Back one seems to be h80?


----------



## toyz72

ok....build is finalized. hoping to have mobo today and the rest of the parts by the weekend










i5 4690k
msi z97i ack....excited to see this one!
msi r9 290
cooler master v650
noctua u9s
noctua 140mm 2000 rpm pwn

reuse parts....
crucial m4 128 ssd......move to m2 later on.
1tb wd black hdd
noctua 2x80mm......will be moving to 92mm 2000 rpm pwn.

after i get the 2x92mm fans,i'll move everything over to pwn fan control. this should give me the ability to hit 2000rpm over the whole system if needed.(including the heatsink).

i have a couple of mod's i want to do up the road.....but more moneys will be needed. so for now i just want to get this box up and running. hope to have some pics for you guys this weekend


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> ok....build is finalized. hoping to have mobo today and the rest of the parts by the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i5 4690k
> msi z97i ack....excited to see this one!
> msi r9 290
> cooler master v650
> noctua u9s
> noctua 140mm 2000 rpm pwn
> 
> reuse parts....
> crucial m4 128 ssd......move to m2 later on.
> 1tb wd black hdd
> noctua 2x80mm......will be moving to 92mm 2000 rpm pwn.
> 
> after i get the 2x92mm fans,i'll move everything over to pwn fan control. this should give me the ability to hit 2000rpm over the whole system if needed.(including the heatsink).
> 
> i have a couple of mod's i want to do up the road.....but more moneys will be needed. so for now i just want to get this box up and running. hope to have some pics for you guys this weekend


Despite the U9S being alot smaller than U12S and U14S, have you confirmed that the U9S *will not* hit the graphics card once it is installed? Thats the bad thing about MSI ITX boards, air coolers are very limited because of the CPU socket placement because it is close to the PCIe slot.


----------



## TonyL

@Dyaems
MSI Z97I Gaming _ACK_ specifically addresses the issue of CPU socket placement. The layout is similar to ASUS m-ITX boards.








He could fit a Noctua NH-U14S if he really wanted to.

You are indeed correct about the majority of recent MSI m-ITX having CPU heatsink compatibility issues.

@toyz72


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> ok....build is finalized. hoping to have mobo today and the rest of the parts by the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i5 4690k
> msi z97i ack....excited to see this one!
> msi r9 290
> cooler master v650
> noctua u9s
> noctua 140mm 2000 rpm pwn
> 
> reuse parts....
> crucial m4 128 ssd......move to m2 later on.
> 1tb wd black hdd
> noctua 2x80mm......will be moving to 92mm 2000 rpm pwn.
> 
> after i get the 2x92mm fans,i'll move everything over to pwn fan control. this should give me the ability to hit 2000rpm over the whole system if needed.(including the heatsink).
> 
> i have a couple of mod's i want to do up the road.....but more moneys will be needed. so for now i just want to get this box up and running. hope to have some pics for you guys this weekend





Looks good.
Does the R9 290 support DX12? _I have a feeling it will._
No RAM specs? It is alright that is a minor detail.

Looks like you did not go for the Noctua NH-U12S, any particular reason why?

What mods did you have in mind, if I may ask?


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Dyaems
> MSI Z97I Gaming _ACK_ specifically addresses the issue of CPU socket placement. The layout is similar to ASUS m-ITX boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could fit a Noctua NH-U14S if he really wanted to.
> 
> You are indeed correct about the majority of recent MSI m-ITX having CPU heatsink compatibility issues.
> 
> @toyz72
> Looks good.
> Does the R9 290 support DX12? _I have a feeling it will._
> No RAM specs? It is alright that is a minor detail.
> 
> Looks like you did not go for the Noctua NH-U12S, any particular reason why?
> 
> What mods did you have in mind, if I may ask?


you guys are correct....socket placement was addressed with the ack. i choose this board over the rog after reading lots of forums and reviews.i owned a msi mpower before and i loved that board. hoping this one is just as great.

i was going to go with the u12s....i know its a great cooler. i decided on the u9s hoping a lower profile heatsink will be less restrictive with air flow. i'm just testing to see if having more open space will allow hot air to move out faster.i know it sound weird...but we will see. the r9 290 has me nervous about heat. i used a gtx 670 in my last build and temps would sky rocket with certain games. but we learn from our mistakes.


----------



## Salgar

Hi all,

I'm new here, but have been reading a lot of this thread. I'm planning on building a Server/NAS

The server is actually going to be used to do a lot of mathematical processing, all cores going under full load so it will get quite hot.
The rest of the server will be used for being a NAS, hence the hard drives.

I was wondering if anyone could comment on my part choice. I'm fairly happy with most of it but I was wondering if I should rather go for a different motherboard that supports 6x SATA and a regular SATA SSD because the M.2. PCIe drive is quite expensive, also it mounts on the underside of the motherboard and i'm not sure about clearance/cooling (because i've heard they can get quite hot?)

Or whether there is just another better motherboard.

Thanks!

Case - Fractal Design Node 304 Black
Motherboard - Asus H97I-Plus
CPU - Intel I7-4770S
PSU - Seasonic G series 360W
RAM - 2x8GB (Cruicial?)
SSD - Samsung M.2 XP941 512GB (£300)
Cooling - Noctua NH-U12S
Hard Drives - 4x WD Red 3TB


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salgar*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here, but have been reading a lot of this thread. I'm planning on building a Server/NAS
> 
> The server is actually going to be used to do a lot of mathematical processing, all cores going under full load so it will get quite hot.
> The rest of the server will be used for being a NAS, hence the hard drives.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could comment on my part choice. I'm fairly happy with most of it but I was wondering if I should rather go for a different motherboard that supports 6x SATA and a regular SATA SSD because the M.2. PCIe drive is quite expensive, also it mounts on the underside of the motherboard and i'm not sure about clearance/cooling (because i've heard they can get quite hot?)
> 
> Or whether there is just another better motherboard.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Case - Fractal Design Node 304 Black
> Motherboard - Asus H97I-Plus
> CPU - Intel I7-4770S
> PSU - Seasonic G series 360W
> RAM - 2x8GB (Cruicial?)
> SSD - Samsung M.2 XP941 512GB (£300)
> Cooling - Noctua NH-U12S
> Hard Drives - 4x WD Red 3TB


If its a NAS stick with the M2 SATA SSD since that means you can have up to 6 HDDs installed.
The M2 will have enough clearance.

The cheapest baord with 6 SATA ports and an M2 port is probably the Z97E-ITXac.

You might want to look at the Xeon E3 1231 v3 lineup instead of that CPU.

Try this M.2 Drive
http://www.cclonline.com/product/169375/CT500MX200SSD4/Solid-State-Drives-SSDs-/Crucial-MX200-500GB-M-2-2280-Solid-State-Drive-SATA-6Gb/s-internal-/SSD0123/?gclid=CJbCnbKa5MQCFcoJwwod8T4A9g


----------



## Salgar

I was thinking the PCIe drive because the SATA one will consume some of the SATA bus? Also it gets double the data rate of the SATA drive.

Is there much in the ASRock vs. ASUS? I've read ASUS is slightly more reliable.

Also on consideration of CPUs i've revised my choice up to a i7-4790S. The problem with the Xeons is that most done have integrated graphics and i'm not taking discrete graphics.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salgar*
> 
> I was thinking the PCIe drive because the SATA one will consume some of the SATA bus? Also it gets double the data rate of the SATA drive.
> 
> Is there much in the ASRock vs. ASUS? I've read ASUS is slightly more reliable.
> 
> Also on consideration of CPUs i've revised my choice up to a i7-4790S. The problem with the Xeons is that most done have integrated graphics and i'm not taking discrete graphics.


dont get an S variant if you plan to utilize the CPU lots. this case has plenty of room for a good psu so get a straight 4790 and then downclock it if you dont need the full freqs - S variants are useless unless you desperately need the lower tdp.


----------



## TopSpeed510

I have been reading a lot and been waiting for deals on HDD... Since vast majoirty of the build on here I seen uses WD Red Drive.. I would like opinions on Green VS RED ? I heard that 3TB Red have a high failure rate compare to 2tb/4tb red drive, why ? Green VS RED = TLER and Platter stabilization advantage on RED Drive over Green.. Is it really worth the RED ? Also, my orginally plan to was to get 4x 3TB Red drive, but with the high failure rate.. I need to change my plan and go with something different but more reliable, any advice ?


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> I have been reading a lot and been waiting for deals on HDD... Since vast majoirty of the build on here I seen uses WD Red Drive.. I would like opinions on Green VS RED ? I heard that 3TB Red have a high failure rate compare to 2tb/4tb red drive, why ? Green VS RED = TLER and Platter stabilization advantage on RED Drive over Green.. Is it really worth the RED ? Also, my orginally plan to was to get 4x 3TB Red drive, but with the high failure rate.. I need to change my plan and go with something different but more reliable, any advice ?


i have 5 wd red 3tb with over 700 days use according to harddisk sentineal and they all show 100% so i am not seeing failure of the reds


----------



## claes

Greens are unreliable, reds are better, and HGST is even better at around the same price of Reds. Speaking from experience with 60+ RAID installs using hundreds of disks.

Are you running a RAID or ZFS or just straight disks?


----------



## TopSpeed510

Straight disk since I don't have ecc rams or MB... I would love to run freenas ZFS.. eventually I will once I find a 1150 MB and ecc rams for cheap


----------



## Jamnbam

@Salgar

I have the Z97i Plus motherboard, which from what I can tell comparing it to the H version, has the exact same CPU location. I opted for the Noctua U14S, which is only 7mm thicker than the U12S. I believe you made the correct choice going with the U12S, but I just want you to know that you're going to have to wire up your hard drives before you install the fan. You may need SATA cables that have 90° connections on the HDD end and straight connectors for the mobo side. Also, make sure the memory you purchase doesn't have monster heat sinks on it. I purchased this memory, which caused my fan to sit very high and prevents me from screwing in the middle HDD bay screws, which may cause some vibration noise (see photo).

Best of luck with your build.


----------



## toyz72

well it was almost a good day. i got my mobo,cpu,vcard,heatsink,and the wrong fan. i ordered the noctua 120,instead of the 140







. it also appears that the power supply is on back order even though they said it was in stock.

i'll wait a day or two and see if it ships.if not i'll switch out for the 650 g series instead. hope to have some pic's up in the morning.


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> Straight disk since I don't have ecc rams or MB... I would love to run freenas ZFS.. eventually I will once I find a 1150 MB and ecc rams for cheap


Ah, I'd go with HGST or the Reds, then. I assume you're referring to the backblaze report when talking about the 3tb Reds reliability, and while I find their numbers to be about in line with my experiences, if a drive works for three or four months without issue it'll usually last it's life. I'd go with HGST to be safe, but my experiences with 3TB Reds (non-pro) have been pretty good.


----------



## Salgar

Ah excellent, thanks! I'll make sure I get those cables. I was also going to probably up to a Z97 in the end. I'll get some low profile RAM.


----------



## TopSpeed510

Yes i was referring to the backblaze ... Seems like there's more good review than bad.. Therefore, I just pull the trigger and got 5TB Red Drive and hoping for the best.. I got a really good deal on WD Elements 5 TB with Red drive inside for $104.99 shipped.. I know it'll void the warranty for taking it out of the enclosure, but for $104.99 AR shipped VS $224.99 plus tax on Amazon for internal.. I'm willing to take a shot at it..

As far as the HGST, I have been reading a lot about them and they're excellent choice, but I'm trying to limit my spending.. I think Red drive will cut it for now until there's a good deal to pick up HGST drive..

For those who wants the deal for the 5TB for $114.99 ( Mines was $15 cheaper I had a direct coupon from Tigerdirect ).. Here's the link: Ending soon

http://slickdeals.net/f/7785863-5-tb-western-digital-elements-usb-3-0-external-desktop-hard-drive-wdbwlg0050hbk-nesn-129-99-ar-or-less-free-shipping-tigerdirect-com?v=1&page=3&rpid=75339423

Questions on the review from Amazon: Are there really a FIX for Red Drive (Common Issue) according to the Amazon Review below quoted by others:

1) " This has happened many times in the past few years, check the reviews for this and other WD drives. WD acknowledges this is the incorrect setting as do many NAS vendors that recommend these drives. And yet, WD can't seem to help itself from setting the IDLE3 parameter wrong every few months. This is a sign that they simply are unable to perform basic configuration management in their production facilities. If you can't manage that you don't belong in the HD business.

For reference, Google WDIDLE3 for how to fix this problem - but you better have a machine you can boot to a DOS image in order to use it. Alternatively return your WD drive and buy the equivalent Seagate drive instead. They have a nice NAS ready drive equivalent to the WD Red and they know how to set IDLE3 correctly. "

2) " According to http://forums.freenas.org/index.php?threads/hacking-wd-greens-and-reds-with-wdidle3-exe.18171/ the problem with red drives only affected a small # of drives. They also note that there are Windows and Linux versions of the red utility to fix this (that you can use instead of wdidle3). "

Did more research, here's an upgrade to their firmware upgrade to repair:

This utility modifies the behavior of the drive to wait longer before positioning the heads in their park position and turning off unnecessary electronics. This utility is designed to upgrade the following hard drives: WD RED 3.5" Drive

Link: http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=619&sid=201&lang=en


----------



## TonyL

@Salgar


Spoiler: Original Posts



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamnbam*
> 
> @Salgar
> 
> I have the Z97i Plus motherboard, which from what I can tell comparing it to the H version, has the exact same CPU location. I opted for the Noctua U14S, which is only 7mm thicker than the U12S. I believe you made the correct choice going with the U12S, but I just want you to know that you're going to have to wire up your hard drives before you install the fan. You may need SATA cables that have 90° connections on the HDD end and straight connectors for the mobo side. Also, make sure the memory you purchase doesn't have monster heat sinks on it. I purchased this memory, which caused my fan to sit very high and prevents me from screwing in the middle HDD bay screws, which may cause some vibration noise (see photo).
> 
> Best of luck with your build.
> -snip-


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salgar*
> 
> Ah excellent, thanks! I'll make sure I get those cables. I was also going to probably up to a Z97 in the end. I'll get some low profile RAM.





Regular or high profile RAM will fit with the Noctua NH-U12S because after the heatsink is installed, the fan will be just right behind the RAM.
The NF-F12 silicone anti-vibration pads will be touching the RAM gently.









Spoiler: As seen below:


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> Yes i was referring to the backblaze ... Seems like there's more good review than bad.. Therefore, I just pull the trigger and got 5TB Red Drive and hoping for the best.. I got a really good deal on WD Elements 5 TB with Red drive inside for $104.99 shipped.. I know it'll void the warranty for taking it out of the enclosure, but for $104.99 AR shipped VS $224.99 plus tax on Amazon for internal.. I'm willing to take a shot at it..


Actually, the drive inside has it's own warranty, separate from the external enclosure.







Just report your drive as an OEM drive and you should be good.

Looks like you got the rest figured out - it's only really an issue if you're setting up a RAID.


----------



## TopSpeed510

Seriously ? !!! Have to tried it before where you report the external remove HDD as internal and WD will accept it ? If so, will it be a one year warranty or 3 yrs like all red drive >?


----------



## claes

YMMV, but I've gotten full 3 year warranties. You can check here: http://wdsupport.wdc.com/warranty/warrantycheck.asp?custtype=end


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Salgar
> Regular or high profile RAM will fit with the Noctua NH-U12S because after the heatsink is installed, the fan will be just right behind the RAM.
> The NF-F12 silicone anti-vibration pads will be touching the RAM gently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: As seen below:


And with the U14 the touch will less gentle?

I was going to choose the U12, but since the build is still a few weeks out, I've been thinking. Always dangerous, I know. Have been swayed by the U14 nodes builds recently. Should I expect a tighter squeeze?


----------



## TopSpeed510

You rock !!! I feel like I want to order 1 more 5TB Red before it sells out... I'll rip one apart and check warranty and will do the same for the other one as well.. thanks


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> And with the U14 the touch will less gentle?
> 
> I was going to choose the U12, but since the build is still a few weeks out, I've been thinking. Always dangerous, I know. Have been swayed by the U14 nodes builds recently. Should I expect a tighter squeeze?


Dangerous? Nah. Just _dangerous refinement_.









The NH-U14S actually does not touch the RAM at all (the fan might though). Depending on the height of the RAM, the fan will be mounted accordingly hovering over the first module.

I personally would get the NH-U12S over the NH-U14S because of _acoustics_, even though the bigger brother yields slightly better performance.
That's just me though.







I have sensitive ears.
The Noctua NF-F12 has a _Focused Flow System_ that directs a straight channel of air, unlike the majority of other fans where they fling the air around the circumference of the frame (results in turbulence).

The Noctua NF-A15 is an excellent fan for the NH-U14S, but it does not feature the Focused Flow System that helps in all aspects of the fan (eg. performance & acoustics).
If you noticed in the article above, most fans miss the middle of the heatsink or radiators, unlike the NF-F12.

The NH-U14S is a tighter squeeze as shown by Jamnbam in the previous post.
You could look at my build vs the previous post pictures to see what I mean.

Is there any particular reason why you were swayed towards the bigger brother NH-U14S?
I would refer people to the NH-U14S first because most users are looking for performance.
I personally like the sound signature of the NF-F12. (Again, that's just me - thanks to my sensitive ears.) Others would see little to no difference between the acoustics of the NH-U12S vs the NH-U14S.


----------



## claes

Second opinion:
NF-F12: http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1343-page5.html
NF-A15: http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1359-page5.html


----------



## toyz72

heres some node porn for you guys











see how there's still no psu in the picture.


----------



## TopSpeed510

Nice !!! You can get started on what u have and psu be here in no time


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> Nice !!! You can get started on what u have and psu be here in no time


i thought about it...but i wasnt sure about applying thermal paste without firing it up. i was scared it would get hard waiting ?


----------



## TonyL

Hmmmm. Is that GPU in the reference design? (Blower style)

I have a good feeling that the GPU is going to _tower_ over the CPU cooler.

I am looking forward to hear about your clock speeds for the processor. I have heard good things about Devil's Canyon.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Hmmmm. Is that GPU in the reference design? (Blower style)
> 
> I have a good feeling that the GPU is going to _tower_ over the CPU cooler.
> 
> I am looking forward to hear about your clock speeds for the processor. I have heard good things about Devil's Canyon.


no...its this one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127774

and yes...its a monster of a card. i might go ahead and start throwing this thing together just to make sure it all fits. i done tested the cooler and its good to go. after i get it up and running,i might start testing its oc'ing ability. but im wondering if amazon is ever going to send me me psu,lol.


----------



## MicroCat

@TonyL

Inspired to use the U14 after the space-defying D15 that DarthTater put in his Node build. I too prefer the sound signature of the F12 (below 1200rpm) to the A15 in general. Actually prefer the P12 to both, but, idle minds...And better thermal performance...;-)

Has anyone posted thermal results of the U12 vs U14 in a Node with a Haswell quad? Noise we can't measure without investing in a decent SPL meter.

@claes
Thanks for the links - I've followed SPCR for a long time - it's unfortunate that they don't test the U12 and U14 on the same platform. Also unfortunate that after reviewing far too many cooler reviews it's obvious to me that reviews are a starting point.

Different platforms, clocks, cases (or none), ambient temps, cooler intake temps - so many variables that it's very difficult to compare results across review sites. For example, one of the highest rated SPCR coolers, the Scythe Kotetsu, performs only slightly above average in other reviews.

However, this is the fun of building a Personal Computer. We get to build and tweak and tweak to our own personal tastes. Something that is forbidden fruit to another 'personal computer' company, unless one is willing to hack and prune some branches. ;-)

Other possible coolers on the list is the Thermalright TS 140 Rev A. - dependent on price and availability - and compatibility with the Z97-plus in the node. Silver Arrow ITX looks great too - but not for the price of a D15. The Kotetsu is still on the list, but looks to be a squishy fit in the Node.

Thanks for the replies, guys! This is a great thread. Hope to contribute some hands-on build info here after the shopping list becomes the shipping list.


----------



## TonyL

@DarthTater@MicroCat _Whoops!~_
Doesn't the SPCR review (provided by @claes; _thanks!_)of the two fans give you a good idea about the sound levels between the two?
Although a few dB between the two, its quite significant. (eg. 9V) Plus, that does not tell us about acoustics / sound signature.
Disregarding the numbers, I believe that fans cater to our personal tastes when it comes to the acoustics.

It is very likely that the NH-U14S will outperform the NH-U12S at the top-end (loaded + OCing) because of more mass, size, metal, surface area; you get the point. The gain could be anywhere from ~2-8C, and of course everyone's mileage varies.
Although hard to compare reviews across sites, you could try finding reviews that features both coolers, and it is likely that both results will be under identical, if not at least similar, conditions because it is was tested from the same source.

@toyz72
Oh yea. That is indeed a monster card. You are going to have some fun getting it into the Node 304.









It's going to get _toasty_ in there for sure, because it seems like a _dragon_ has found its home in your case.


----------



## DarthTater

@TonyL

I have the D15's fans running on a pretty aggressive temp/rpm profile. This is down to me having no exhaust fan fitted to the rear of the case (the D15 fans are pushing air through the heatsink and out of the empty 140mm fan hole).

Temps are OK with the i5 idling at 36-38 degrees C. Load temps with the CPU sitting at 4.6Ghz things get toastier with temps between 68 and 72 degrees C.

I prefer the low woosh sound signature of 140mm fans but have been impressed by the two 92mm Noctua fans I now have as intakes in the 304.

Oh..... my son is loving it too. He is becoming a very good Arma3 chopper pilot. ☺


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> @TonyL
> 
> I have the D15's fans running on a pretty aggressive temp/rpm profile. This is down to me having no exhaust fan fitted to the rear of the case (the D15 fans are pushing air through the heatsink and out of the empty 140mm fan hole).
> 
> Temps are OK with the i5 idling at 36-38 degrees C. Load temps with the CPU sitting at 4.6Ghz things get toastier with temps between 68 and 72 degrees C.
> 
> I prefer the low woosh sound signature of 140mm fans but have been impressed by the two 92mm Noctua fans I now have as intakes in the 304.
> 
> Oh..... my son is loving it too. He is becoming a very good Arma3 chopper pilot. ☺


which 92's are you using....im looking to go with the 2000 rpm pwn fans. i got one of the newer industrial grade 120's to try,thanks to my stupidity of ordering the wrong size.


----------



## DarthTater

Noctua NF-A9 PWM fans....


----------



## TonyL

Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> @TonyL
> 
> I have the D15's fans running on a pretty aggressive temp/rpm profile. This is down to me having no exhaust fan fitted to the rear of the case (the D15 fans are pushing air through the heatsink and out of the empty 140mm fan hole).
> 
> Temps are OK with the i5 idling at 36-38 degrees C. Load temps with the CPU sitting at 4.6Ghz things get toastier with temps between 68 and 72 degrees C.
> 
> I prefer the low woosh sound signature of 140mm fans but have been impressed by the two 92mm Noctua fans I now have as intakes in the 304.
> 
> Oh..... my son is loving it too. He is becoming a very good Arma3 chopper pilot. ☺





Whoops. I edited my previous post, but you are always welcome to comment!

Haha. That's good to hear that it is all chumming along just fine.
Awesome clocks you got running there!









Do the NF-A9's really make that much of a difference?
I am a bit surprised with your load temperatures. I would have expected something a little lower.
Sill reasonable though.


----------



## DarthTater

The Noctua 92s run at 2000rpm at full tilt.... went for theae to balance the fact that we are running sans exhaust.

Temps are OK.... rig is running stock clocks again now....


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> [@[email protected] Whoops!~]
> 
> Doesn't the SPCR review (provided by @claes; _thanks!_)of the two fans give you a good idea about the sound levels between the two?
> Although a few dB between the two, its quite significant. (eg. 9V) Plus, that does not tell us about acoustics / sound signature.
> Disregarding the numbers, I believe that fans cater to our personal tastes when it comes to the acoustics.
> 
> It is very likely that the NH-U14S will outperform the NH-U12S at the top-end (loaded + OCing) because of more mass, size, metal, surface area; you get the point. The gain could be anywhere from ~2-8C, and of course everyone's mileage varies.
> Although hard to compare reviews across sites, you could try finding reviews that features both coolers, and it is likely that both results will be under identical, if not at least similar, conditions because it is was tested from the same source.


LOL! DT has already won the big cooler lottery.

Over the years I've found the SPCR reviews to be less useful than they appear. First, it's awesome that they have an anechoic chamber to make their measurements and recordings. Second, it's data captured in an anechoic chamber which is very far from real world data. While the dB values measured are valid within their testing framework - much extrapolation must be done for the real world context. If you've ever spent anytime in anechoic chamber you will know that it is very far removed our specific desktop environments - which are acoustically reflective, resonant and reverberant. And then there's the context of cases and the interaction of components inside the case. Far beyond the scope of any review site.

The SPCR recordings are made in mono, which can can reveal basic stuff about tonality, but nothing about what it may sound like in the context of a real case in a real room. Also their frequency response charts are useful for spotting big problems - not enough resolution to reveal the small issues (like low Q resonance) that can become annoying inside a case. (I had a budding career in audio testing - but have moved on to quieter pastures).

I appreciate the goal SPCR set for themselves over a decade ago when the sonic signature of most desktops were loud and horrible. However, there are so many more choices and form factors now, that no single review site, esp. SPCR who are only allowed one new cooler review per quarter it seems, can cover it all in a repeatable, correlated way.

Appreciate your input as always. Pretty sure DT does too. ;-)


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthTater*
> 
> Noctua NF-A9 PWM fans....


nice,thx.

good news.......amazon shipped my psu. thought i was going to have to change my order. looks like ill be using the v650 after all.


----------



## mudblood72

Finally finished putting her back together!


----------



## TonyL

Specs? Purpose of build?

Cable management looks nice.

I like how you Jerry-rigged that fan.


----------



## mudblood72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Specs? Purpose of build?
> 
> Cable management looks nice.
> 
> I like how you Jerry-rigged that fan.


Thank you!!! Love doing cable management...I broke both of the clips for the fan for the Hyper 212 Plus so I had to so something!







This rig is pretty much my HTPC.

Specs
Motherboard: MSI FM2-A75IA-E53
CPU: AMD A6-6400K
Mem: 8GB HyperX Blu
PSU: Ultra 400W Modular (old)
HDD1: WD 1TB Blue
HDD2: Seagate 1TB

And I use KODI 14.2 for media. But 2 years ago I won this case from a competition with Fractal Design and MNPCTECH.com and I had to do a full blown review of it.


----------



## aisthetikos

Guys! Guys!
New Egg Sale
$60 for the black Node 304,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?sdtid=7801545&SID=16141a5c30434242acd77c33dd839fe2&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16811352027&cm_sp=


----------



## elrompeplacas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @elrompeplacas
> If that is indeed a 150mm modular PSU, yes it will fit.
> You should have no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: That unit is actually _160mm_ semi-modular.
> It is very likely that you will need to remove the PSU bracket in order to get the unit to fit.
> 
> It is a tight fit, but it will work.
> You're good to go.


Thank you TonyL. But What is the PSU bracket??? sorry for my poor english! PSU bracket stay in the case?


----------



## TonyL

Please refer to post #4931.
Under the "picture" spoiler, you will see a picture of the PSU bracket.
There are four screws that hold it in place, and once those are taken out, the PSU bracket can be removed.


----------



## MorganITA

Hello to all Noders!
This is by far the most complete source ever about this amazing case so I really need all your help if I want join to the club!
I'm a first time noob builder so please, don't be scared by my ignorance!

I'm a very light gamer, mostly my pc will idle during the day (lot of navigation and office) and acting like dlna streamer (or h264 htpc player in same room) at night.
Where silence is paramount (and budget not so high), I'm trying to carefully choose all my components. What do you think guys?

*- CPU: i5 4460* best performance/price I'm able to find
*- COOLER: Scythe Kotetsu* I'm actually surprised to see this grade A cooler isn't so in vogue on Node rigs as I expected but I really think could be a solid alternative
*- MB: Asus Z97I-Plus* I know what you guys are thinking: "Why a z mobo with a locked CPU?!?". Well, just because I'll be really pissed off if I shouldn't be able to capillary control all the fans and seems that Asus controller is the most complete out there. I also considered socket/other components position and my need of AC wifi. Also, just few € of differences with others mobo of same range.
*- GFX: MSI GTX 670 2GB* Already in my close-to-the-end atx build. I'll recycle it and use for the next 3-4 years. Doesn't seems to create space issue. Plus, I saw that it's our mod and other great members' actual gfx, so definitely good for me!
*- RAM: 2x4GB G.Skill Ares* The cheapest I found, they don't seems create clearance issues with cooler or other hardware.
*- STORAGE: Crucial MX100 and WD Caviar Green* . It's something I'll probably procrastinate (damn money!) until win 10 is out, with the occasion to do a complete data reorganization. In the meanwhile I'll stuck with 1 only HDD. I haven't still decided if lay them on the top of psu or even suspend them with laces but I'm pretty sure I won't use the supplied cages
*- PSU: Corsair CS450M* I haven't found many people with this psu aboard their Node. Strange, because it seems to have the right dimension (140mm) and the right modular inputs position to allow a good cable management. It's only slightly over-powerful than my needs and, according to many reviews, is one of the quietest 80+ gold. Nonetheless It's price is really low, compared to other psu with same features. The only downside I can find is it only has 1x6-pin PCIe for the vga (where my GTX 670 needs 2) but I was advised I can easily resolve using a double molex- or double sata-to PCIe adapter. Considering my future storage setup, which one could be the best solution for me?
*- FANS:* I'll start with the 3 stock ones, in future I'll swap only if I'll be not satisfied. I don't want to use the mechanical back switcher, I prefer software modulation. Given the mobo possibility to connect 1xCPU_ and 2xCHA_FAN, I was thinking to join the 2x92mm front fans through a y 3-pin splitter and then on the mobo, the cooler fan on the only one real PWM header and the 140mm back fan to the other chassis header. Could this composition work without any hassle?

Come on, spit out all your thoughts!


----------



## Jamnbam

@MorganITA

You"ve obviously done some research with those parts. That system should keep you happy for many years. A few thoughts:

The CPU is an excellent choice, but from past personal experience, I'd suggest the I5-4690K. Having the ability to overclock the CPU is a huge plus. I never thought I would even try it, but when my last rig couldn't keep up with the newer games, I gave it a try. That old Q6600 lasted over seven years as a primary system. So the extra $40ish dollars you spend now may save you an upgrade in the future.

While I can't vouch for the wifi performance, I can confirm that the fan control is excellent, and that the UEFI Bios is very user friendly. My system runs very quiet with the stock case fans, which will work fine with your splitter setup.

Have you looked at the CS550M? This is the PSU that runs my node. For the $5 price difference you'll get the 2nd video card connector, as well as an additional 100w.

Good luck with your build!


----------



## MorganITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamnbam*
> 
> @MorganITA
> 
> You"ve obviously done some research with those parts. That system should keep you happy for many years. A few thoughts:
> 
> The CPU is an excellent choice, but from past personal experience, I'd suggest the I5-4690K. Having the ability to overclock the CPU is a huge plus. I never thought I would even try it, but when my last rig couldn't keep up with the newer games, I gave it a try. That old Q6600 lasted over seven years as a primary system. So the extra $40ish dollars you spend now may save you an upgrade in the future.
> 
> While I can't vouch for the wifi performance, I can confirm that the fan control is excellent, and that the UEFI Bios is very user friendly. My system runs very quiet with the stock case fans, which will work fine with your splitter setup.
> 
> Have you looked at the CS550M? This is the PSU that runs my node. For the $5 price difference you'll get the 2nd video card connector, as well as an additional 100w.
> 
> Good luck with your build!


Thank you for your quick reply, make me feel welcomed!

*CPU:* As stated, I'm a really light gamer (less than 3-4 game per year) mostly fps, third person action/stealth, only single player @ mid details. And some good old emulators too! I survive nowadays with my ageless stock E8400 core 2 duo (!) so my next cpu upgrade will be probably at second or third skylake refresh! I rather actually try to save those $40ish dollars. At least on the cpu.

*PSU:* I really have some doubts. Actually, I hoped that some one like you with the CS under the hood could answer me directly.
Since in my actual rig the only thing I can hear at evening is my Seasonic S12II-430W, I'd like to overcome this aspect forever. I know, nothing can beat a platinum fanless psu but there are the Node 304 space limitations to respect and my wallet isn't so fat. I wouldn't take a most powerful unit because I really think it would be a waste of W, given my total consumption. And unfortunately, here in italy, the price difference between the C450 and 550 is more than 20 €. I'm evaluating other options in this order:
*- Corsair CS450M*: Since you got in person, how could you review it? Noise? Difficulty in cable management? Modular inputs position etc...
*- Cooler Master V450S* I read is a quiet champion and have a good price. I only found another user on this thread (550W ver I guess) and seems to be really happy with
*- Seasonic G-650* of course, the king of the thread! But the 450W version it's the most expensive I can find and totally not convinced about noise issue, saw here that many even swapped their fan
*- be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 430W* I'm really tempted by this one but haven't found any feedback on measurements about it. I wish the be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W could be easily available, according to a previous user it's really good...
Anyway, for all my futures hw upgrades I will choose my components to consume less and lesser so that 500W edge sounds pretty reasonable to me. I'm also a little scared about cable management in general, never done something more than the ordinary inside a case...

Glad to hear I covered pretty much all aspects, it's a nice intriguing trip through all the thread!


----------



## claes

I would avoid the CS series. They are fine for cable management and all, but poor efficiency and a mediocre fan that is almost always running leaves a lot to be desired (and is almost as noisy as the 6x3.5" drives I have installed).

If noise is a concern, you'll almost certainly want to spend some money on some fans, but that's something you can hold out for after you've heard the case in your home.


----------



## MorganITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> I would avoid the CS series. They are fine for cable management and all, but poor efficiency and a mediocre fan that is almost always running leaves a lot to be desired (and is almost as noisy as the 6x3.5" drives I have installed).
> 
> If noise is a concern, you'll almost certainly want to spend some money on some fans, but that's something you can hold out for after you've heard the case in your home.


With this noise comparison I guess you're providing a pretty clear idea of what to expect from a CS450M so it's a no-no.
About Seasonic G-series, what leave me perplex is reading about some users which fighting for the quietest build possible, swapping their front/back/cpu fans, and then haven't nothing to complain about psu noise... I was adviced on another forum to avoid this specific psu if in search of good silent but now don't know what to believe...
By exclusion, I should go with the CM V450S but I'm still trying to gather as much info as I can about it, mostly about noise and cable management (is it clear that are something I'm freaking scared of?!)


----------



## TonyL

Welcome!
You have a well informed build.
Thanks for stating your intentions for the build. Sticking to a budget really helps as well.

Considering all of the information that you have provided, you are pretty much good to go.









Concerning the pursuit of silence for your build, you have nothing to worry about the stock fans.
The front fans are silent at full tilt, and the rear should be silent as well. They do not move as much air as other fans, but they get the job done.
You should be able to control all fan speeds through software assuming that they are connected to the motherboard.

If you want silence, you should check out the Corsair RM450 because it kicks on the fan only beyond a 40% load.
I have to warn you that a major concern for this series is the build quality of the unit. Supposedly some secondary caps were skimped on in terms of quality.








I am not sure what the current state is for those PSUs. Other than that, they are considered to be okay for the money, but it is hard to beat its full modularity with semi-fanless feature.

The CM V450S is basically comparable to the Seasonic G series.
Good build quality and in terms of noise, they are about the same. The CM V450S might have a more conservative fan curve.


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> I would avoid the CS series. They are fine for cable management and all, but poor efficiency and a mediocre fan that is almost always running leaves a lot to be desired (and is almost as noisy as the 6x3.5" drives I have installed).
> 
> If noise is a concern, you'll almost certainly want to spend some money on some fans, but that's something you can hold out for after you've heard the case in your home.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorganITA*
> 
> With this noise comparison I guess you're providing a pretty clear idea of what to expect from a CS450M so it's a no-no.


Oh wow, my fault - I somehow read CX instead of CS earlier, and then typed out CS









Sorry! I actually don't have any experience with the CS series







Here are some reviews though! Looks pretty good!

http://www.computerbase.de/2014-06/corsair-cs450m-450-watt-netzteil-test/7/
http://www.legitreviews.com/corsair-cs450m-power-supply-review_132526/7


----------



## Jamnbam

The only time I hear noise from my system fans is when I crank the fans to max speed for benchmark/folding conditions. Then again, I wouldn't trust my hearing after many years of playing in horrible bands. I built node systems for my wife and kid, and they tell me they hear nothing from any of the systems during normal use.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Oh wow, my fault - I somehow read CX instead of CS earlier, and then typed out CS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry! I actually don't have any experience with the CS series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some reviews though! Looks pretty good!
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2014-06/corsair-cs450m-450-watt-netzteil-test/7/
> http://www.legitreviews.com/corsair-cs450m-power-supply-review_132526/7


The PSU is OK, but I think there are other brands/manufacturers that gives better "value" at the same price. Like a Rosewil Capstone-M 450w which is a rebranded Superflower Golden Gren. I think even the cheaper but non-modular Antec VP*F* series _might be_ built better than a Corsair CS.

EDIT: these will all fit inside the Node 304 unless you plan on using a really long graphics card.

I personally use/built systems with the Node 304 using a Seasonic G550/650, and I don't have issues with noise or coil whine. In addition to that, the distributor warranty of Seasonic here is awesome, pretty much better in other manufacturers so thats one more reason why I am using G series whenever someone asks me to build a Node 304 build for them.

Noise is mostly subjective, but you guys are lucky anyway since you can have them replaced without questions most of the time. In our country, that is pretty much impossible


----------



## MorganITA

Thank you very much for all your feedbacks, really precious!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> If you want silence, you should check out the Corsair RM450 because it kicks on the fan only beyond a 40% load.
> I have to warn you that a major concern for this series is the build quality of the unit. Supposedly some secondary caps were skimped on in terms of quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what the current state is for those PSUs. Other than that, they are considered to be okay for the money, but it is hard to beat its full modularity with semi-fanless feature.


I already evaluated the RM series from Corsair but soon discharged for all above same considerations.
About modularity, I instead get the idea that having a full modular psu in such case could rather be a disadvantage, since major amounts of free cables you got to manage. Am I wrong?
I feel the appeal coming from semi-fanless feature but doesn't it lost sense if the psu run for the most of the time above that critical threshold and inside temps aren't low enough?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> The CM V450S is basically comparable to the Seasonic G series.
> Good build quality and in terms of noise, they are about the same. The CM V450S might have a more conservative fan curve.


Does this means fan starts spinning earlier than other models? It's strange, I kinda remember to read some pages back the same thing about G-series but don't remember to which one was compared... I would like avoid such fan behaviour, I'd rather prefer a constant but quiet spinning fan at low rpm.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Sorry! I actually don't have any experience with the CS series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some reviews though! Looks pretty good!
> http://www.computerbase.de/2014-06/corsair-cs450m-450-watt-netzteil-test/7/


^This review was the one that make me consider the Corsair a valid choice. But I guess that If almost the majority of online reviews about psu are totally credible about the electronic side, I'm note sure I can state the same about the noise (learned in person with my actual psu). I think the safer and most legitimate way to choice a silent psu is to ask to people who actually possess it their real life experience. But I guess this method it's applicable to basically everything .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamnbam*
> 
> The only time I hear noise from my system fans is when I crank the fans to max speed for benchmark/folding conditions. Then again, I wouldn't trust my hearing after many years of playing in horrible bands. I built node systems for my wife and kid, and they tell me they hear nothing from any of the systems during normal use.


I think a lot depends on the case positioning too. Mine, for example, will sit at my left side on a short chest of drawers, free space on all 5 sides but very close to my ears (~50cm) and to a bed. If (as I have in future plan) I'd shift it in the living room furniture aside the tv, I'm sure this psu choice would have been a lot easier.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> The PSU is OK, but I think there are other brands/manufacturers that gives better "value" at the same price. Like a Rosewil Capstone-M 450w which is a rebranded Superflower Golden Gren. I think even the cheaper but non-modular Antec VP*F* series _might be_ built better than a Corsair CS.
> EDIT: these will all fit inside the Node 304 unless you plan on using a really long graphics card.
> I personally use/built systems with the Node 304 using a Seasonic G550/650, and I don't have issues with noise or coil whine. In addition to that, the distributor warranty of Seasonic here is awesome, pretty much better in other manufacturers so thats one more reason why I am using G series whenever someone asks me to build a Node 304 build for them.
> 
> Noise is mostly subjective, but you guys are lucky anyway since you can have them replaced without questions most of the time. In our country, that is pretty much impossible


Ohhh I really would like to try a Rosewil, always read nothing but good/excellent evaluations in pretty all series. But I think you know how difficult can be get some brands in some countries! Well, Rosewil in mine it's pretty much like beQuiet! in yours! Never heard about that antec, I will surely investigate, thanks! Of course, I'm sure i'll never pick a longer graphics card than my 267mm actual one. The next one (3-5 years) will be another middle range, short, cheap and frugal in consumption (I know, I like to dream a little!)
If I'm not wrong, you are one of those who swapped their 2x92mm stock fans (or the back one, sorry I don't remember) in the name of silence. So, If you haven't any complain about psu noise I think it's a true reliable choice!


----------



## pe4nut666

i have the Rosewill Capstone 450w the non modular one and it works like a dream fits perfect didnt have to move the bracket with a msi gtx 970 gaming and 4 harddrives the only thing is you must be a cable management ninja to fit everything in


----------



## DPB23

I went for the Cooler Master V550S for my Node, but if I had to buy a PSU again I would probably go for a fully modular one with flat cables, since some of the hard-wired cables are very thick and difficult to manage. The fan's very quiet, but the PSU has developed an intermittent buzzing noise, so I've swapped it out for my ancient non-modular Corsair VX450W.

I don't recommend going with a non-modular PSU, even with a medium-sized graphics card (my GTX 660 is 260mm long) it's a bit of a pain to cram the huge bundle of cables into the case.

As for the the stock Node fans, they're fairly quiet as long you don't turn the fan controller up to high (12V). The big 140mm fan was too clicky-sounding for me, so I replaced it with a Noiseblocker PK2, which was incredibly fiddly to fit - it has a separate silicone frame you have to fit between the case and the fan. I've also noticed that one of the 92mm fans doesn't start reliably on low (5V), so I might swap those out too.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorganITA*
> 
> Ohhh I really would like to try a Rosewil, always read nothing but good/excellent evaluations in pretty all series. But I think you know how difficult can be get some brands in some countries! Well, Rosewil in mine it's pretty much like beQuiet! in yours! Never heard about that antec, I will surely investigate, thanks! Of course, I'm sure i'll never pick a longer graphics card than my 267mm actual one. The next one (3-5 years) will be another middle range, short, cheap and frugal in consumption (I know, I like to dream a little!)
> If I'm not wrong, you are one of those who swapped their 2x92mm stock fans (or the back one, sorry I don't remember) in the name of silence. So, If you haven't any complain about psu noise I think it's a true reliable choice!


Where do you live? I assumed you live in the US so I mentioned Rosewill. Capstone is basically a rebrand of SuperFlower Golden Green as I mentioned in the previous post, so if you have Superflower products being sold in your country, then you should get that instead.

Antec VPF is a new, updated PSU from Antec VP series, not 100% if it is being sold already (lol) and all variations of it are made by Delta now, which is one of the best, if not, the best PSU manufacturer. Antec VPF is entry-level though and also non-modular so feel free to ignore this if having a non-modular PSU does not fit your taste









I haven't had the chance to swap the stock 92mm fans before, since I do not have any problems with it. However, I have some 92x38mm San Ace industrial fans that I accidentally *broke* in a good way so now they only spin at 1200rpm instead of 2000+ RPM and would really want to try to put these inside a Node 304









There are alot of people in the thread who swapped the 92mm fans for a better, "more quiet" fans though. Because they find the front fan noisy. I don't find them noisy enough, since the noisiest part in my Node 304 rig when I still had is my... CPU cooler. Next is the Graphics card, then the mechanical hard drive.


----------



## MorganITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DPB23*
> 
> I went for the Cooler Master V550S for my Node, but if I had to buy a PSU again I would probably go for a fully modular one with flat cables, since some of the hard-wired cables are very thick and difficult to manage. The fan's very quiet, but the PSU has developed an intermittent buzzing noise, so I've swapped it out for my ancient non-modular Corsair VX450W.
> 
> I don't recommend going with a non-modular PSU, even with a medium-sized graphics card (my GTX 660 is 260mm long) it's a bit of a pain to cram the huge bundle of cables into the case.
> 
> As for the the stock Node fans, they're fairly quiet as long you don't turn the fan controller up to high (12V). The big 140mm fan was too clicky-sounding for me, so I replaced it with a Noiseblocker PK2, which was incredibly fiddly to fit - it has a separate silicone frame you have to fit between the case and the fan. I've also noticed that one of the 92mm fans doesn't start reliably on low (5V), so I might swap those out too.


Oh no, "buzzing" it's a real bad adjective aside a psu... Did you tried to investigate which could be the cause? In my (few) experience this kind of noise was nothing but caused by some approximative cable management or not full pinned contacts.
I can imagine how difficult could be to place everything in its right place with a full non-mod psu, I saw many photos on this thread but, In my point of view, I'd totally choose quietness where the price to pay is some hassles with mounting. And probably you think the same too, since you already did the move.
I plus discovered (thank you all who writes on this thread!) that my 450W model has also a different manufacturer from the 550W one, it could be something to really care about.

About Noiseblocker PK2 (the one with semi transparent blades, right?), I wasn't really charmed by... I was more orientated to the M12-PS model, because the Asus Z97I-Plus mobo has actually 2xCHA_FAN header 3-pin, 4th pin is a fake one; nonetheless it seems to works very well, even from the UEFI in 60 to 100% range, so I don't need pwm fans. I aspire to find something that works quiet and efficiently @ 60% of its duty cycle. If Fractal stock fans will disappoint me I already drafted a bunch of substitutes. (BTW I hope user @bobsaget will join soon the discussion, I have some questions about its favourites beQuiet! 92mm fans!)
About front 92mm fan not starting on low, I read many others stating the same. I think it could depends from different factors. I assume you are using the switch connector on the case, right? Have you tried to adopt the same solution I'll probably go with (see above post)?
Thank you very much for the first hand feedback on the CM V550S!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Where do you live? I assumed you live in the US so I mentioned Rosewill. Capstone is basically a rebrand of SuperFlower Golden Green as I mentioned in the previous post, so if you have Superflower products being sold in your country, then you should get that instead.
> 
> Antec VPF is a new, updated PSU from Antec VP series, not 100% if it is being sold already (lol) and all variations of it are made by Delta now, which is one of the best, if not, the best PSU manufacturer. Antec VPF is entry-level though and also non-modular so feel free to ignore this if having a non-modular PSU does not fit your taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had the chance to swap the stock 92mm fans before, since I do not have any problems with it. However, I have some 92x38mm San Ace industrial fans that I accidentally *broke* in a good way so now they only spin at 1200rpm instead of 2000+ RPM and would really want to try to put these inside a Node 304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are alot of people in the thread who swapped the 92mm fans for a better, "more quiet" fans though. Because they find the front fan noisy. I don't find them noisy enough, since the noisiest part in my Node 304 rig when I still had is my... CPU cooler. Next is the Graphics card, then the mechanical hard drive.


Yeah, I know they're from the same manufacturer but doesn't change anything: in Italy they're hard and expensive to find!

Better to stay away from freshly released (even non-modular) psu, I prefer the others do beta testing for me!

I'm working to avoid your same noise list, I think to be uncovered just in the psu zone... I wish a platinum, fanless, modular, small one! I saw a user here using a Seasonic Platinum aboard a Node but I remember it was without GFX so it's not reliable for my comparison. Will this kind of psu create some particual heat issues? Does exists this holy graal? I'll probably postpone my purchase but I'll be sure to have THE psu!
_________

EDIT: He's actually using a Seasonic Platinum with a 279.4mm long gfx but haven't found some all complete opinions. Plus, in not convinced by the modular inputs on the opposite standard side (on the exhaust side of Node grill) , bad combination considering the Asus mobo layout too....


----------



## Dyaems

I know someone who used an X560 with a GTX 660 DCU2 (10.5", the one you mentioned is 11" though) and it fits without re-orienting the modular cables on the other side. I think he is also a poster here before.


----------



## TonyL

@Dyaems
Correct. Seasoinc X series have been confirmed multiple times to work with full length GPUs. Only catch is the need to remove the PSU bracket.
The modular cables will be touching the GPU back ever so slightly. It depends on how much you flex those cables.

@MorganITA


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorganITA*
> 
> Thank you very much for all your feedbacks, really precious!
> 
> I already evaluated the RM series from Corsair but soon discharged for all above same considerations.
> About modularity, I instead get the idea that having a full modular psu in such case could rather be a disadvantage, since major amounts of free cables you got to manage. Am I wrong?
> I feel the appeal coming from semi-fanless feature but doesn't it lost sense if the psu run for the most of the time above that critical threshold and inside temps aren't low enough?
> 
> Does this means fan starts spinning earlier than other models? It's strange, I kinda remember to read some pages back the same thing about G-series but don't remember to which one was compared... I would like avoid such fan behaviour, I'd rather prefer a constant but quiet spinning fan at low rpm.
> -snip-





That is good to hear. Modularity really helps because you can remove the cables that are not in use; hence, less cable clutter.
Sorry. I am not understanding what you are asking about the semi-fanless feature and how that relates to the temperature of the unit.

I was not specific enough. I meant conservative in that it is more quiet.
So, the Seasonic G will spin up more aggressively under load compared to the CM V-S series.

I hope this clears some things up.



Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorganITA*
> 
> Oh no, "buzzing" it's a real bad adjective aside a psu... Did you tried to investigate which could be the cause? In my (few) experience this kind of noise was nothing but caused by some approximative cable management or not full pinned contacts.
> I can imagine how difficult could be to place everything in its right place with a full non-mod psu, I saw many photos on this thread but, In my point of view, I'd totally choose quietness where the price to pay is some hassles with mounting. And probably you think the same too, since you already did the move.
> I plus discovered (thank you all who writes on this thread!) that my 450W model has also a different manufacturer from the 550W one, it could be something to really care about.
> 
> About Noiseblocker PK2 (the one with semi transparent blades, right?), I wasn't really charmed by... I was more orientated to the M12-PS model, because the Asus Z97I-Plus mobo has actually 2xCHA_FAN header 3-pin, 4th pin is a fake one; nonetheless it seems to works very well, even from the UEFI in 60 to 100% range, so I don't need pwm fans. I aspire to find something that works quiet and efficiently @ 60% of its duty cycle. If Fractal stock fans will disappoint me I already drafted a bunch of substitutes. (BTW I hope user *@bobsaget* will join soon the discussion, I have some questions about its favourites beQuiet! 92mm fans!)
> About front 92mm fan not starting on low, I read many others stating the same. I think it could depends from different factors. I assume you are using the switch connector on the case, right? Have you tried to adopt the same solution I'll probably go with (see above post)?
> Thank you very much for the first hand feedback on the CM V550S!
> Yeah, I know they're from the same manufacturer but doesn't change anything: in Italy they're hard and expensive to find!
> 
> Better to stay away from freshly released (even non-modular) psu, I prefer the others do beta testing for me!
> 
> I'm working to avoid your same noise list, I think to be uncovered just in the psu zone... I wish a platinum, fanless, modular, small one! I saw a user here using a Seasonic Platinum aboard a Node but I remember it was without GFX so it's not reliable for my comparison. Will this kind of psu create some particual heat issues? Does exists this holy graal? I'll probably postpone my purchase but I'll be sure to have THE psu!
> _________
> 
> EDIT: He's actually using a Seasonic Platinum with a 279.4mm long gfx but haven't found some all complete opinions. Plus, in not convinced by the modular inputs on the opposite standard side (on the exhaust side of Node grill) , bad combination considering the Asus mobo layout too....





Hey @bobsaget, you got a shout out.
Honestly, I think you are going to find some sort of compromise somewhere in most of the PSUs that you are looking at.
Your best bet is to just pick any PSU of your liking, then mod the fan. Simply replace it with something like Be Quiet! fans or Noctua fans.
This mod has already been successfully done with a Seasonic G series by the one an only @bobsaget.







He gets the best of build quality, performance, AND acoustics! (_Hard to beat, really._)
A slight downside is the extra cost of another fan.

Have you considered the Silverstone SX500-LG?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Dyaems
> Correct. Seasoinc X series have been confirmed multiple times to work with full length GPUs. Only catch is the need to remove the PSU bracket.
> The modular cables will be touching the GPU back ever so slightly. It depends on how much you flex those cables.


No, bracket does not need to be removed, the cables will touch the gpu pcb though. I'm pretty sure there is a pic here somewhere. Maybe it only applies to that specific graphics card or length.

EDIT: found it. the PSU is an X560.


----------



## MorganITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I know someone who used an X560 with a GTX 660 DCU2 (10.5", the one you mentioned is 11" though) and it fits without re-orienting the modular cables on the other side. I think he is also a poster here before.


Looking carefully to posted pictures it seems possible to fit it even without rotating. User @firg wrote:
Quote:


> Routed all the cables beneath the airflow path. This was made possible due to the fan-less PSU being able to be put in the opposite way round, meaning the modular cable connectors did not clash with the long GPU card.


So I suppose he did it only for a facilitated cable management, given his long GFX.

What scares me about fanless psu is:
1) heat due to its design and position inside such a little case
2) no guarantee to have a perfect silence, even without a fan
3) pay a lot for something that is as quiet as a "regular" 80+ gold

I don't want to sound paranoid but I've already learned a lesson with my actual Seasonic S12II-430W: full of people and reviews praising its silence but in reality pretty distant from my expectations. My target is to finally have a pc that at night you can't understand if it's on/off if not by looking at its power led! Hope all you guys will help me in this quest!


----------



## MorganITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Sorry. I am not understanding what you are asking about the semi-fanless feature and how that relates to the temperature of the unit.


Since semi-fanless psu have their fan completely turned off only if temp is below a certain point, what happen to your Corsair RM when it goes beyond that certain temp? But, most important to me, is it like a real fanless psu below the spinnning point?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> I was not specific enough. I meant conservative in that it is more quiet.
> So, the Seasonic G will spin up more aggressively under load compared to the CM V-S series.
> I hope this clears some things up.


Totally clear now, thx. I repeat: I'm interested in total silent only when the system is idle/medium load, I don't care about it under heavy work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Honestly, I think you are going to find some sort of compromise somewhere in most of the PSUs that you are looking at.
> Your best bet is to just pick any PSU of your liking, then mod the fan. Simply replace it with something like Be Quiet! fans or Noctua fans.
> This mod has already been successfully done with a Seasonic G series by the one an only @bobsaget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He gets the best of build quality, performance, AND acoustics! (_Hard to beat, really._)
> A slight downside is the extra cost of another fan.


This will be my very last resource. I admire and envy his job but I'm not a modder at all, too much scared to screw up something!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Have you considered the Silverstone SX500-LG?


Honestly, I trust Silverstone psu very little, read about lot of user here who changed their units because too noisy. I'm not giving up silence because easy cable management!


----------



## TonyL

@MorganITA
Got it! Silence is the priority!









The Corsair RM series will only produce excess heat when under load; hence, the 40% load threshold for fan fan activation.
I believe there is a temperature sensor in there that could trigger the fan beyond a certain threshold.
This unit is essentially fanless under 40% loads. Yes, it is completely silent.
They even boast that the components they used were specifically chosen to eliminate coil whine.

@Dyaems


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> No, bracket does not need to be removed, the cables will touch the gpu pcb though. I'm pretty sure there is a pic here somewhere. Maybe it only applies to that specific graphics card or length.
> 
> EDIT: found it. the PSU is an X560.





Hmmmm. Interesting find.
That could be a special case because they were using custom cables.
The PCI-E on the Seasonic X series is 12 pins, and in the posted picture the GPU is only using 6 pins, so they could have left out the other 6 pins which allows for an additional ~0.5 inch of clearance. (_That could mean a world of difference!_)
In post #4954, a member claims that the combination of a GTX 970 with a Seasonic X560 required the removal of the PSU bracket. That GPU happens to be 10.5 inches.


----------



## jmithy

Greetings,
I have purchased the Fractal Node 304 case and am looking for a no-nonsense, cheap HTPC. I will be honest, I do not know what I am doing when it comes to parts. This is what I have come up with so far: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/XPj9Q7

The HTPC will be connected to my TV via an HDMI cord and connected to my router via Ethernet cord (pulling from a seedbox). This is for one TV only and therefore transcoding is not needed. The OS will either be Ubuntu or Openelec and it will run Kodi as the frontend. I have already been given advice to the switch the HDD to WD reds which I will do. Not looking to do a RAID configuration as the media is not deemed of super importance and worth the headache of doing a RAID setup. No gaming. Am I on the right track or completely missing the mark? The mobo allows for up to 6 HDDs which is why I picked it. Any help appreciated.


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @MorganITA
> Got it! Silence is the priority!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Corsair RM series will only produce excess heat when under load; hence, the 40% load threshold for fan fan activation.
> I believe there is a temperature sensor in there that could trigger the fan beyond a certain threshold.
> This unit is essentially fanless under 40% loads. Yes, it is completely silent.
> They even boast that the components they used were specifically chosen to eliminate coil whine.


This is accurate - a lot of suppliers have introduced a silent mode that doesn't turn the fan on until a power use threshold or temperature threshold is reached.

If you're really worried about PSU fan noise I'd check out TPU. While they don't say much about coil whine and similar, they do measure fan speeds relative to wattage and, sometimes, noise. You'll still have to do the leg work on the make and model of the fan and it's noise characteristics, but TPU's charts should help complete an estimation of noise characteristics for a particular PSU.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviewdb/

They don't have the 450W, but they do have the 750W, which is also made by CWI and is likely comparable: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/RM750/6.html


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Here's the V*5*50s (both Enhance Electronics): http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/V550S/6.html


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmithy*
> 
> Greetings,
> I have purchased the Fractal Node 304 case and am looking for a no-nonsense, cheap HTPC. I will be honest, I do not know what I am doing when it comes to parts. This is what I have come up with so far: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/XPj9Q7
> 
> The HTPC will be connected to my TV via an HDMI cord and connected to my router via Ethernet cord (pulling from a seedbox). This is for one TV only and therefore transcoding is not needed. The OS will either be Ubuntu or Openelec and it will run Kodi as the frontend. I have already been given advice to the switch the HDD to WD reds which I will do. Not looking to do a RAID configuration as the media is not deemed of super importance and worth the headache of doing a RAID setup. No gaming. Am I on the right track or completely missing the mark? The mobo allows for up to 6 HDDs which is why I picked it. Any help appreciated.


I'd upgrade the power supply and, in my own experience and BackBlaze's, HGST disks live longer than WD Reds, although their 7200rpm disks (like in your list) are (very marginally) louder (although faster) than WD Reds (5400rpms/"CoolSpin" are about the same).


----------



## jmithy

Any suggestions on a power supply? Thank you for taking the time to respond too!


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmithy*
> 
> Any suggestions on a power supply? Thank you for taking the time to respond too!


this is something that really needs to be updated on page one...but anyhow. most people prefer seasonic g series,coolermaster vseries and a few others. most come in at 450-750w depending on your needs.if you go back a few threads they even mention the capstone 450. in my opinion,modular will save you some headache.


----------



## MorganITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @MorganITA
> The Corsair RM series will only produce excess heat when under load; hence, the 40% load threshold for fan fan activation.
> I believe there is a temperature sensor in there that could trigger the fan beyond a certain threshold.
> This unit is essentially fanless under 40% loads. Yes, it is completely silent.
> They even boast that the components they used were specifically chosen to eliminate coil whine.


This sound amazingly fitting all my requires! Could you please provide a personal opinion about its cable management too? Maybe how it was before to transform your build with that really unique cooling setup (my compliments, it's brilliant!)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> If you're really worried about PSU fan noise I'd check out TPU. While they don't say much about coil whine and similar, they do measure fan speeds relative to wattage and, sometimes, noise. You'll still have to do the leg work on the make and model of the fan and it's noise characteristics, but TPU's charts should help complete an estimation of noise characteristics for a particular PSU.
> 
> They don't have the 450W, but they do have the 750W, which is also made by CWI and is likely comparable: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/RM750/6.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the V*5*50s (both Enhance Electronics): http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/V550S/6.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Maybe it's because I don't have the appropriate knowledges to evaluate consciously, but that huge green area (till 350W) in Corsair RM last graphic sounds definitely better than the red in Cooler Master's one! As you said, let's hope that same behaviour is extensible to my lower wattage too. Thank you for pointing me in the right direction!

I think I have an attack strategy: start from the Corsair RM450W and then, if not satisfied, try every other psu I can change thanks to amazon return policies. But I really wish to start from the best one!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> this is something that really needs to be updated on page one...


I thought the same during my research but, IMHO, it's not a problem about if a psu actually fits in or not, it's more about the combination of the whole hardware inside that make a psu suitable in the case. Probably a first step could be add on first page some other widely adopted atx psu and write a quick notes about clearance and cables exit.
I also found on this site 2 lists of 160mm shorter PSU (old version and updated one); I saw in there many of the models recurring on the thread but never met the links through my search on here. Hope could help.


----------



## bobsaget

Hey guys, just saw your posts referring to my build. I'm on my smartphone right now, I will read and comment your posts when I'm back home. See you later Node lovers


----------



## abba77

Is the front right side USB connectors known to have an issue? I have a keyboard plugged in there which works, but things like external harddrives or USB thumb drives have issues being recognized. Its plugged in to the USB3 header on the motherboard.


----------



## logeyg

Hey guys, just finished my fractal node build with an i5 4690k and msi twin frozr gtx 970. Really loving the node, except this one last issue..



http://imgur.com/q65sK


Take a look at these pictures. My back plate for the gtx 970 isn't lining up with the screw holes on the node. Anyone else run into this problem? My motherboard is definitely in the correct place, and the graphics card is in the correct place as well. Nothing is pushing on the 970. Might be a bad gtx 970? Honestly it's not that big of a problem, I'm up and running games great now, it just bugs me that the card isn't as secured as it should be.

Thanks!


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logeyg*
> 
> Hey guys, just finished my fractal node build with an i5 4690k and msi twin frozr gtx 970. Really loving the node, except this one last issue..
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/q65sK
> 
> 
> Take a look at these pictures. My back plate for the gtx 970 isn't lining up with the screw holes on the node. Anyone else run into this problem? My motherboard is definitely in the correct place, and the graphics card is in the correct place as well. Nothing is pushing on the 970. Might be a bad gtx 970? Honestly it's not that big of a problem, I'm up and running games great now, it just bugs me that the card isn't as secured as it should be.
> 
> Thanks!


i have the same issue with my msi 290......had the same issue with my gtx 670. i figured as long as you get one screw in ,and the locking plate down,your good. its not to pleasing though.


----------



## TonyL

@MorganITA


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorganITA*
> 
> This sound amazingly fitting all my requires! Could you please provide a personal opinion about its cable management too? Maybe how it was before to transform your build with that really unique cooling setup (my compliments, it's brilliant!)
> Maybe it's because I don't have the appropriate knowledges to evaluate consciously, but that huge green area (till 350W) in Corsair RM last graphic sounds definitely better than the red in Cooler Master's one! As you said, let's hope that same behaviour is extensible to my lower wattage too. Thank you for pointing me in the right direction!
> 
> I think I have an attack strategy: start from the Corsair RM450W and then, if not satisfied, try every other psu I can change thanks to amazon return policies. But I really wish to start from the best one!
> I thought the same during my research but, IMHO, it's not a problem about if a psu actually fits in or not, it's more about the combination of the whole hardware inside that make a psu suitable in the case. Probably a first step could be add on first page some other widely adopted atx psu and write a quick notes about clearance and cables exit.
> I also found on this site 2 lists of 160mm shorter PSU (old version and updated one); I saw in there many of the models recurring on the thread but never met the links through my search on here. Hope could help.





Nice find on those lists.
Referring to the sound graphs, if you look towards the top of each graph, they will specify what the each color means for a certain dB range.
For the Corsair RM450 specifically, below 180W will be the green zone. After 180W, it is likely to follow suit: at full tilt (450W) red, and light red in-between (roughly ~180W-380W).

That is a great route of attack, but there is a caveat.








That unit itself is 160mm and fully modular. That means that the PSU bracket will _need_ to be removed in order to get it to fit with a full length GPU.
It is awesome that the cables are flat, but they are sure stiff. (_that could work with AND against you_) The connectors themselves are a bit big, so it will be hard plugging into connecters. (_Yep, that 24-pin MB connecter made my MB look like a spring board_)

If you have patience and time, decent cable management can be achieved.
If you look at my build at post #4483, you will see well refined build. Those pictures were my second attempt at cable management after battling with a snake before (non-modular).
In contrast, here is an example of another Corsair RM PSU with a similar configuration at post #4651. I am sure with creativity and time, the cables could be tamed.

The Corsair RM cables were designed for ATX cases, so it is a challenge finding a way to get those cables under control.
I am not trying to scare you away, but I just want you to be aware of the possible frustrations with this unit.
I can tell you that the end result was well worth the effort.









I am not sure if you will understand my next comment, but I will throw it in anyways.
When working with the cables, you need to kind of get a feel for the "_flow_" of the cables, and not try too hard to fight cables. Use the corners and the frame of the case to your advantage to manage the cables towards the direction you want. A lot of dry fitting has to be done for a clean look at the end, and the cables on the PSU side will really need to be flexed to get the desired result. (_Refer to the last picture of my build post_)

@logeyg & @toyz72


Spoiler: Original Posts



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logeyg*
> 
> Hey guys, just finished my fractal node build with an i5 4690k and msi twin frozr gtx 970. Really loving the node, except this one last issue..
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/q65sK
> 
> 
> Take a look at these pictures. My back plate for the gtx 970 isn't lining up with the screw holes on the node. Anyone else run into this problem? My motherboard is definitely in the correct place, and the graphics card is in the correct place as well. Nothing is pushing on the 970. Might be a bad gtx 970? Honestly it's not that big of a problem, I'm up and running games great now, it just bugs me that the card isn't as secured as it should be.
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i have the same issue with my msi 290......had the same issue with my gtx 670. i figured as long as you get one screw in ,and the locking plate down,your good. its not to pleasing though.





You have a nice combo there. Congrats on successfully building your Node 304!








Great shot on that third picture. There is not MB bowing for sure.
Try this: On the opposite end of the GPU (_towards front of case_), from the bottom lift up the GPU gently (_the MB will lift up with the GPU, that's fine they can take a flexing_). Then at same push the top of the GPU towards the inside of the case, and you will see that the holes line up. Pop the screws in and tighten while pulling up, and pushing in.
Once the screws are secure, you will notice that the GPU will be secure, and the MB will still be straight.

Give that a shot and let us know how it goes.









A contribution of pictures and specs on the build would be nice @logeyg.

@jmithy


Spoiler: Original Posts



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmithy*
> 
> Greetings,
> I have purchased the Fractal Node 304 case and am looking for a no-nonsense, cheap HTPC. I will be honest, I do not know what I am doing when it comes to parts. This is what I have come up with so far: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/XPj9Q7
> 
> The HTPC will be connected to my TV via an HDMI cord and connected to my router via Ethernet cord (pulling from a seedbox). This is for one TV only and therefore transcoding is not needed. The OS will either be Ubuntu or Openelec and it will run Kodi as the frontend. I have already been given advice to the switch the HDD to WD reds which I will do. Not looking to do a RAID configuration as the media is not deemed of super importance and worth the headache of doing a RAID setup. No gaming. Am I on the right track or completely missing the mark? The mobo allows for up to 6 HDDs which is why I picked it. Any help appreciated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmithy*
> 
> Any suggestions on a power supply? Thank you for taking the time to respond too!





Yep. That build looks about right for your needs. I tend to prefer higher quality components, but those that your listed should do the job.
PSU is alright, but it is a good idea to get a decent one because in case that it does fail, you do not want the PSU to take the whole system with it.
I do not have a lot of knowledge about low end budget PSUs, so I can not comment on a recommendation.

@abba77


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> Is the front right side USB connectors known to have an issue? I have a keyboard plugged in there which works, but things like external harddrives or USB thumb drives have issues being recognized. Its plugged in to the USB3 header on the motherboard.





Hmmmm. It is hard to troubleshoot those kind of issues. Your best bet is to check out the first post of this thread to see if that is a common issue. (It does not seem to be.)
The next route of action is to contact Fractal Designs about your specific issue. It is very likely that if they can not sort out your specific issue, they will send you a replacement board.

@claes
Thanks for the reference information from TPU! Good stuff right there.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Hey guys, just saw your posts referring to my build. I'm on my smartphone right now, I will read and comment your posts when I'm back home. See you later Node lovers


Look who's back!


----------



## max789

Hi, all

Has anyone tried stacking two node 304 cases, one on top of the other?

I need to use two computers concurrently. Due to lack of space, I wonder if I can put a second node 304 atop the existing one.

Both will be air-cooled. Neither uses any high-powered display card or CPU.

Does anyone foresee any potential problems against the setup? The airflow at the front will be a little inhibited but this does not seem like a big issue.

Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max789*
> 
> Hi, all
> 
> Has anyone tried stacking two node 304 cases, one on top of the other?
> 
> I need to use two computers concurrently. Due to lack of space, I wonder if I can put a second node 304 atop the existing one.
> 
> Both will be air-cooled. Neither uses any high-powered display card or CPU.
> 
> Does anyone foresee any potential problems against the setup? The airflow at the front will be a little inhibited but this does not seem like a big issue.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any feedback!


Shouldn't be a problem at all. There is a space right under the front cover that should allow the bottom case to breath. And if you are not using any high end gpu's, you shouldn't have a heat problem anyways. What kind of specs will the machines have just out of curiosity??


----------



## TonyL

@max789
In addition to the post above, the case itself has feet that elevates the whole case slightly to allow the bottom of it to breath for the PSU.

I bet you could stack as many as you would like without any issue.


----------



## MicroCat

Doesn't seem like an issue. But, naming might be. Would this configuration be a Node 604? Or Node 308? Or Node 304X2?


----------



## MicroCat

Since I'm still 304 pre-build the hunt for the perfect 450-550W PSU continues. Perfection is so much easier at 750+W....

EVGA just released two new G2 series based on the seasonic G platform - 550W and 650W. Here's a review at PcPer - Gets a good review as expected with it's OEM origin.

They are fully modular at 150mm long - might be an issue with those far too long GPUs. The good news is they have the EVGA Eco fanless option, which works great on the Leadex G2 series.

The modular cables are too long as per usual. The ATX power cable could probably do a couple laps of the node.

Might be a good alternate to the Seasonic G-550 and CM V550.


----------



## Jamnbam

@max789


They stack nicely.


The top air intake is unobstructed.


The rubber case feet are 21mmx15mmx4mm. If you prefer more clearance you can always add more.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Since I'm still 304 pre-build the hunt for the perfect 450-550W PSU continues. Perfection is so much easier at 750+W....
> 
> EVGA just released two new G2 series based on the seasonic G platform - 550W and 650W. Here's a review at PcPer - Gets a good review as expected with it's OEM origin.
> 
> They are fully modular at 150mm long - might be an issue with those far too long GPUs. The good news is they have the EVGA Eco fanless option, which works great on the Leadex G2 series.
> 
> The modular cables are too long as per usual. The ATX power cable could probably do a couple laps of the node.
> 
> Might be a good alternate to the Seasonic G-550 and CM V550.


i'm curious what your build is for...gaming or media? i've used the g series 550 and now the v 650. the only thing that really sticks out is the vcard noise. what are your system spec's going to be?


----------



## TonyL

@MicroCat


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Since I'm still 304 pre-build the hunt for the perfect 450-550W PSU continues. Perfection is so much easier at 750+W....
> 
> EVGA just released two new G2 series based on the seasonic G platform - 550W and 650W. Here's a review at PcPer - Gets a good review as expected with it's OEM origin.
> 
> They are fully modular at 150mm long - might be an issue with those far too long GPUs. The good news is they have the EVGA Eco fanless option, which works great on the Leadex G2 series.
> 
> The modular cables are too long as per usual. The ATX power cable could probably do a couple laps of the node.
> 
> Might be a good alternate to the Seasonic G-550 and CM V550.





Cool. Thanks for the information on the EVGA PSUs.
Those look like an excellent candidate for the Node 304.
150mm fully modular! Looks like you can keep that PSU bracket.
Flat black cables are a bonus. (_Better than sleeving in the Node 304_)

I believe MicroCat is going for a media / light gaming build.
He has the ASUS Z97I-Plus + i5 4690K in the works.
Silence is a priority.


----------



## MicroCat

@TonyL, @toyz72

Yes, silence is a key priority - the main use of the system is writing words. Not fun type of words as seen here at OC - the more serious kind - which requires profound silence in the environment to conjure the profundity. ;-)

Secondary use is image editing. Will use the iGPU initially and see how it goes. Although, there is Broadwell / Skylake just around the corner with Iris Pro - this build could be delayed again...


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorganITA*
> 
> If Fractal stock fans will disappoint me I already drafted a bunch of substitutes. (BTW I hope user @bobsaget will join soon the discussion, I have some questions about its favourites beQuiet! 92mm fans!)


These are good but expensive fans, you shouldn't have any issue finding them in Italy though. But because of their weird mounting system, you won't be able to install the front fan filter. Buy the 92mm SilentWings 2 instead, you should be able to install the fan filter.

Changing all 3 fans is costly, so you really have to wonder if you need the change. The change is only for silence, it won't probably affect performance much. If you have a mechanical HDD, or a GPU/CPU cooling you can hear, it's probably not worth it.

Also note that fan noise heavily depends not only on the fan motor itself, but also on the airflow. Fan filters, radiator fins, cables or hdds can dramatically change the sound signature.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Honestly, I think you are going to find some sort of compromise somewhere in most of the PSUs that you are looking at.
> Your best bet is to just pick any PSU of your liking, then mod the fan. Simply replace it with something like Be Quiet! fans or Noctua fans.
> This mod has already been successfully done with a Seasonic G series by the one an only @bobsaget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He gets the best of build quality, performance, AND acoustics! (_Hard to beat, really._)
> A slight downside is the extra cost of another fan.


That was an easy mod.

All you have to care about is finding a fan with approximately the same voltage/fan curve than the original one. Also double check the fan is spinning when the system is idling.

By doing this on the G550, note that
1. you void the warranty
2. you have to be very careful not to touch anything on the PCB
3. you need a 2-pin fan adapter (Noctua sent me two for free just by asking)


----------



## MorganITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> These are good but expensive fans, you shouldn't have any issue finding them in Italy though. But because of their weird mounting system, you won't be able to install the front fan filter. Buy the 92mm SilentWings 2 instead, you should be able to install the fan filter.
> 
> Changing all 3 fans is costly, so you really have to wonder if you need the change. The change is only for silence, it won't probably affect performance much. If you have a mechanical HDD, or a GPU/CPU cooling you can hear, it's probably not worth it.
> 
> Also note that fan noise heavily depends not only on the fan motor itself, but also on the airflow. Fan filters, radiator fins, cables or hdds can dramatically change the sound signature.


If I correctly understand, the series ranking is SILENT WINGS>SHADOW WINGS>PURE WINGS. But probably this classification isn't really representatives of actual fan behaviour itself, rather than a marketing choice. I read many times that even fans from same family can act really different according to different pwm/dc implementation, minimum rpm, sound signature etc... and not always the most expensive ones are the best fit.
Actually I found an online shop here in my country who seems to have the complete 92mm be Quiet! fans stock, the SilentWings 2 (not pwm) you mentioned coasts € 17,52 each(!) so I'll probably proceed step-by-step, swapping fans only if unhappy with noise.

I'm rather worried about psu noise, I would like to avoid to void the warranty on a brand new component that should lasts as long as possible...

Seems that you @MicroCat are running in my same doubts; we have a motto that sound pretty much like _A common problem is an half enjoyment_, so welcome aboard!


----------



## MorganITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find on those lists.
> Referring to the sound graphs, if you look towards the top of each graph, they will specify what the each color means for a certain dB range.
> For the Corsair RM450 specifically, below 180W will be the green zone. After 180W, it is likely to follow suit: at full tilt (450W) red, and light red in-between (roughly ~180W-380W).
> 
> That is a great route of attack, but there is a caveat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That unit itself is 160mm and fully modular. That means that the PSU bracket will _need_ to be removed in order to get it to fit with a full length GPU.
> It is awesome that the cables are flat, but they are sure stiff. (_that could work with AND against you_) The connectors themselves are a bit big, so it will be hard plugging into connecters. (_Yep, that 24-pin MB connecter made my MB look like a spring board_)
> 
> If you have patience and time, decent cable management can be achieved.
> If you look at my build at post #4483, you will see well refined build. Those pictures were my second attempt at cable management after battling with a snake before (non-modular).
> In contrast, here is an example of another Corsair RM PSU with a similar configuration at post #4651. I am sure with creativity and time, the cables could be tamed.
> 
> The Corsair RM cables were designed for ATX cases, so it is a challenge finding a way to get those cables under control.
> I am not trying to scare you away, but I just want you to be aware of the possible frustrations with this unit.
> I can tell you that the end result was well worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if you will understand my next comment, but I will throw it in anyways.
> When working with the cables, you need to kind of get a feel for the "_flow_" of the cables, and not try too hard to fight cables. Use the corners and the frame of the case to your advantage to manage the cables towards the direction you want. A lot of dry fitting has to be done for a clean look at the end, and the cables on the PSU side will really need to be flexed to get the desired result. (_Refer to the last picture of my build post_)


Thanks for all hints, my bookmarks are full of photos with best cable management examples I gathered everywhere and yours are on top! But they also make me feel sad, since I know my build probably will never be pretty like yours








Maybe I missed the explanation but why is your psu fan facing up? Is it because of clearance issue or an air flow consideration?

Now I think I can begin with orders, only remain the question about when I'll find some spare time to actually build. This could be a bigger problem than hardware choice!


----------



## TonyL

Wow. Thanks! I appreciate your compliments.









You are correct. Depending on the learning curve, it could take a while to get a nice build in this case.

Concerning the orientation of my PSU, yes it is inverted (_flipped_).
That was done because I get better contact when I mount the unit with double-sided tape.
An additional benefit was that the modular plugs were closer to the base of the case in that orientation.


----------



## joker197cinque

Hi everyone,

A dear friend of mine suggested me the below configuration, but I would like to understand if all the following will stay into Node 304 or not. Please help:

CPU: i5-4690K 1150
MoBo: Gigabyte Mod 1150 GBT Z97N-WIFI (mini-ITX/Z97)
RAM: G-SKILL ARES 2 x 8 GB DDR3-1600 - PC3-12800 - CL9
GPU: Palit Jetstream GTX970
SSD: Samsung 850 PRO - 256GB
HDD: Western Digital 3000GB BLACK
PSU: Nez Silverstone SST-ST75F-GS Strider 80+ Silent 750W
CASE: Fractal Design Node 304 - Mini Itx - Black
Cooler: Noctua NH-D15

I am safe to mount all the above components into Node 304 ?

Thanks for help.


----------



## Willverine

Hey guys at Node 304, I am planning my next build with this case and i have great ambitions to fit a full custom water loop inside this case!

I have looked around and seen a few successful water loops in these cases; and i think they look fantastic but not a huge amount of people are doing them









My planned build is:
CPU: i5-4690 or a Xeon 1241v3
MOBO: Gigabyte GA-H97N
GPU: Possibly a 290x!
SSD: Samsung 120gb boot drive
HDD: A 500gb WD 2.5inch i have floating around
PSU: Silverstone SX600-g SFX

With this I am really hoping to cool both the CPU and GPU in a water loop; preferably with hard tubing.
I am aware it is a difficult, and not to be undertaken lightly, but I have experience in watercooling and have helped a few friends out with theirs.

What is the verdict on cooling a 290 or 290x (which are Really hot) and finding enough room for the radiators? Is there enough room?
I seem to remember reading a post in this forum about not being able to fit a rad in and enough room for the 290...
and if not, could it be done with a smaller card?

I do aim for this to be somewhat of a long-term project, i dont want to finish it in a day, but to work on it as a cool project so i am even planning to sleeve my own cables!

Thanks for any suggestions guys, i'd be glad to hear them!


----------



## TonyL

@Willverine
Hello. Welcome!
You have quite an ambitious build going there.








Talking about watercooling, that is a whole different class of build.







Experience with that area will help for sure.

Off the bat, if you want some inspiration or ideas, you should check out Project Taro by @Winrahr. He as a well executed build. It touches on all aspects that you plan to do except for the _hardline acrylic tubing_.

I believe there is certainly enough room to fit some radiators and a full length GPU. As seen above, a 240mm radiator + GTX 980 fits just fine.

There are many combinations, it is just a matter of planning.
The SFX PSU is a must, because the extra space will be needed for a pump.
Custom cables will help clean up the clutter for additional needed space.
Of course, I am sure you are probably aware that this route will not be cheap either.

So before moving on. What is the purpose of watercooling? (_Yes, the 290X runs hot_)
I question, because that class (_watercooling_) has so much potential, but yet you only go for a locked CPU?
Between the CPU options listed, the Xeon will take the win. (_Why not i7-4790K?_)

On a side note. Have you considered about the Radeon 390X? It might be coming out in summer.

@joker197cinque
Hello! Build looks solid.
There are a few things I would like to point out though.
This looks like a gaming build. Nice choice on the CPU / GPU combo.

If you really want a dual-tower cooler in there, I highly suggest the NH-D14, because @DarthTater got a NH-D15 and found that the rear fan does not fit.
Whereas, the NH-D14 will get the middle and back fan to fit perfectly.
Check out post #5294 for the issue with the NH-D15.
Check out post #1277 to get a feel for what the NH-D14 could look like in your setup.

Those modular cables will help out a lot. I recommend a short cable kit, but you could do just as fine with the stock cables.
Talking about the PSU, any particular reason for the 750W?









Chips these days are getting more power efficient. I bet you could get away with 550W even with added voltage overclocks!
If you really want to play it safe, you could get a 650W.

Now, if you plan on putting in a Radeon 295X2 (_or maybe a 395X2_), you might want to up that wattage.


----------



## toyz72

i'm hoping to get some pics up this weekend. i'm in the middle of redoing my office with new paint and new desk's


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willverine*
> 
> Hey guys at Node 304, I am planning my next build with this case and i have great ambitions to fit a full custom water loop inside this case!
> 
> I have looked around and seen a few successful water loops in these cases; and i think they look fantastic but not a huge amount of people are doing them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My planned build is:
> CPU: i5-4690 or a Xeon 1241v3
> MOBO: Gigabyte GA-H97N
> GPU: Possibly a 290x!
> SSD: Samsung 120gb boot drive
> HDD: A 500gb WD 2.5inch i have floating around
> PSU: Silverstone SX600-g SFX
> 
> With this I am really hoping to cool both the CPU and GPU in a water loop; preferably with hard tubing.
> I am aware it is a difficult, and not to be undertaken lightly, but I have experience in watercooling and have helped a few friends out with theirs.
> 
> What is the verdict on cooling a 290 or 290x (which are Really hot) and finding enough room for the radiators? Is there enough room?
> I seem to remember reading a post in this forum about not being able to fit a rad in and enough room for the 290...
> and if not, could it be done with a smaller card?
> 
> I do aim for this to be somewhat of a long-term project, i dont want to finish it in a day, but to work on it as a cool project so i am even planning to sleeve my own cables!
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions guys, i'd be glad to hear them!


I've been unfortunately neglecting my build lately due to school (still haven't had the acrylic side panels cut out), but the build has been running for a while now.

I get about 60c on CPU and GPU with fans at about 1200rpm while playing GTAV (vsync at 80fps). CSGO locked at 300fps gets the same temps but with ~900rpm on fans and a super slow pump. Loudest part of the system is always the super loud PSU.

With the PSU you picked you can definitely fit a 240mm and a 120mm like I did. You might be able to get away with thicker rads at the expense of space for your pump. Hard tubing might actually be better because right now no 90* rotary + compression for the GPU is small enough to not stick out of the case.


----------



## wewd

Hello, I was wondering if anyone who owns the Asus Maximus VII Impact (or the previous VI Impact) has tried it with the Noctua D15? I am wondering if the D15 will allow the case's 140mm exhaust fan to be mounted as the older D14 does. I know socket placement has a lot to do with this and I saw another poster had trouble with their D15 and an MSI board. I'm really keen on the Asus board and hope to use the D15 if it will work. TIA


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wewd*
> 
> Hello, I was wondering if anyone who owns the Asus Maximus VII Impact (or the previous VI Impact) has tried it with the Noctua D15? I am wondering if the D15 will allow the case's 140mm exhaust fan to be mounted as the older D14 does. I know socket placement has a lot to do with this and I saw another poster had trouble with their D15 and an MSI board. I'm really keen on the Asus board and hope to use the D15 if it will work. TIA


DarthTater had some trouble with that combo. See his post on page 180 of the thread - You might want to PM him.

And no, the D15 wouldn't allow the exhaust fan to be mounted. We had a great discussion about mounting the exhaust fan on the outside of the back panel using only barely legible warning stickers. He didn't go for it. But you could. ;-)

It's all these pipe-bending, MB crushing experiences that have me planning to use the U14.


----------



## wewd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> DarthTater had some trouble with that combo. See his post on page 180 of the thread - You might want to PM him.
> 
> And no, the D15 wouldn't allow the exhaust fan to be mounted. We had a great discussion about mounting the exhaust fan on the outside of the back panel using only barely legible warning stickers. He didn't go for it. But you could. ;-)
> 
> It's all these pipe-bending, MB crushing experiences that have me planning to use the U14.


Hmm, I was afraid of that. I did notice that the overall dimensions of the D15 were slightly bigger than the D14. Isn't the U14 the one that has to be mounted sideways? I think I saw that on the ROG forums. I'm not sure that would work for me. I suppose if nothing else I can go with the old D14 which is known to work.


----------



## MicroCat

Yup...U14 isn't compatible...There is the Thermalright SilverArrow ITX which was made specifically to match the ASUS ROG boards. Still would want to check compatibility tho.









I'm going with the U14 on the Z97i-plus - don't have those pesky ROG bumps to deal with. ;-)


----------



## Willverine

@TonyL
I am feeling very ambitious and i hope it will pay off!
The purpose for the watercooling is more vanity than for performance; although i do like to have a quiet system which I would prioritise over keeping stock fans, and i would like to keep things cool in there.
The choice of CPU was me assuming i wouldn't be overclocking because i was worried about not being able to keep temps down on that 290 and maintain a high clock; and assumed it would be easier to not overclock and worry about the temperatures, and the xeon seemed a good compromise in price and performance between the i5's and i7's. If overclocking is still an option i don't see why i wouldn't go with a i7; and bump it up a notch for those sweet sweet gains~
Do Xeons run cooler? I should actually do some research on that, i kinda assumed they did as they lack that onboard iGPU.

The 390x would be exciting depending on their price; I feel that expensive GPU's tend to have a worse price/performance which isn't a large consideration in my build but i figure a 290 is plenty for what i want to be doing, which is gaming, basic image manipulation and programming (lots). For me, living in Australia it will be winter when those come out which might help with the cooling








That said, i will probably wait until those come out, and if their performance isn't mind boggling i will look for a cheap second hand 290x.
But that new stacked memory sounds magical so it could be Really exciting!!









@Winrahr
Your project Taro looks amazing! Something like that is what i am hoping to achieve, except that I am wanting white and black instead of the purple so it will hopefully have a really clean look to it all, Although since seeing that purple it has got me thinking...maybe a subtle blue or green could go down well...
Have you looked at some other weird size radiators like the 2x92mms? I saw a build somewhere else with that i'll see if i can dig the link up...
Although i wouldn't know where to get a Rad like that; Australia doesn't have the greatest range of things D:

How are you mounting the 240mm on the side btw? Have you used your own brackets or something exciting?


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willverine*
> 
> @Winrahr
> Your project Taro looks amazing! Something like that is what i am hoping to achieve, except that I am wanting white and black instn ead of the purple so it will hopefully have a really clean look to it all, Although since seeing that purple it has got me thinking...maybe a subtle blue or green could go down well...
> Have you looked at some other weird size radiators like the 2x92mms? I saw a build somewhere else with that i'll see if i cadig the link up...
> Although i wouldn't know where to get a Rad like that; Australia doesn't have the greatest range of things D:
> 
> How are you mounting the 240mm on the side btw? Have you used your own brackets or something exciting?


A little accent really helps to liven things up a bit







I was planning to go white+black but it just seemed a bit bland.

I did see the builds with 92mm radiators but I don't think 92mm rads are any good







A double 92mm rad has about as much surface area as a single 120mm rad and they're all so thick that you wouldn't be able to fit a card as long as the 290x.

I'm not good with fabrication (read: never done it) but any sort of L bracket would work. I used the EK-UNI Holder 50/70 because they looked better than what I could find at hardware stores


----------



## Rastalicous

the 92 mm rad will fit.. two will not there just isn't enough room for the tanks and inlet/outlet.. currently i'm running one 92 and a 120 in the rear. I'm waiting on a few parts to tear the system down again and put a 140 in the rear with the 120 on the side and hopefully keep the 92 on the front intake



that might be a good shot to show you the mounting of the 92 mm


----------



## joker197cinque

@TonyL

Thanks for all info.

Regarding PSU this one is pretty small and it was told to me that it would have avoided interference problems with 970.

However I would be very grateful if you can suggest a 650W model of the same size (or smaller ^^) that is compatible with all parts.

Thanks again !


----------



## Jiinny

Hi all!

I would like to ask if the rig below would be good to go? Or recommended parts to swap out? I am trying to achieve a quiet PC at idle. Most of the time it will be inside Air-cooled room.

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler*: Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
*Motherboard*: Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Memory*: G.Skill Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
*Storage*: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
*Storage*: Western Digital Red 2TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive x 2 (Raid 1)
*Video Card*: Asus GTX960 Strix DC II 4GB OC DDR5
*Case*: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
*Power Supply*: Corsair RM 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
*Operating System*: Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit)

Major concern about PSU and CPU Cooler. I've scanned thru the previous post, all those builds are super tight and i'm afraid that my chunky fingers will not get into those gaps.

Any solutions or ways to work on the build? To maybe get a NH-U14S inside with my chunky fingers able to bot down those screws?

As for the PSU, i need to remove the PSU bracket in order to fit the RM650 in?

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Willverine

Okay so i have a lot to consider now haha~
@Winrahr and @Rastalicous
It seems i can fit a nice 240 along the side, and/or a 120 at the front or 92, and a 120 or 140 on the back?

I wouldn't want three rads in the case at the same time, i think that is a bit excessive







but i have options!

I wonder if a 120 at the front and a 140 at the back is enough; 260mms of cooling action there; however a 290 would run a tad warm...
Or i have the option of rigging a 240 along the side and either a 120 or 140 at the front/back!
Although the 92 at the front already looks like its taking up a lot of space on Rastaliciou's photo.
So many things to consider!
Are there many decent wide 120's that would fit at the front, maybe then i could consider just a 120 and 140; and save me having to mount a 240 on the side.

Regardless i'll keep my options open as i think about the layout and maybe have a design in a few days!









Thanks guys!!


----------



## Willverine

@Jiinny
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiinny*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I would like to ask if the rig below would be good to go? Or recommended parts to swap out? I am trying to achieve a quiet PC at idle. Most of the time it will be inside Air-cooled room.
> 
> *CPU*: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
> *CPU Cooler*: Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
> *Motherboard*: Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> *Memory*: G.Skill Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
> *Storage*: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> *Storage*: Western Digital Red 2TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive x 2 (Raid 1)
> *Video Card*: Asus GTX960 Strix DC II 4GB OC DDR5
> *Case*: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
> *Power Supply*: Corsair RM 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
> *Operating System*: Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit)
> 
> Major concern about PSU and CPU Cooler. I've scanned thru the previous post, all those builds are super tight and i'm afraid that my chunky fingers will not get into those gaps.
> 
> Any solutions or ways to work on the build? To maybe get a NH-U14S inside with my chunky fingers able to bot down those screws?
> 
> As for the PSU, i need to remove the PSU bracket in order to fit the RM650 in?
> 
> Thank you all in advance.


I would imagine the PSU bracket is fine, it should fit into that as its just a standard size one AFAIK.
The cooler looks huge but there is a lot of open space in the case, i'd be more worried about how it sits on the CPU depending on how close that is to the sides; and the orientation.
The ASUS boards seem to put the CPU in the middle which is good but i think there have been problems with the MSI being very close to the PCI's.


----------



## joker197cinque

Willverine, can you please give me your impression too regarding my conf: http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/5590#post_23845114

Thanks for help


----------



## Willverine

@joker197cinque
Sure!
I think it is pretty solid, however as @TonyL said, the DH-15 isn't quite going to fit; maybe you could squeeze it in if you rotate it a tad; the problem would be measuring the distance from the CPU to the edge of the case for that particular motherboard.
Ask around for GPU height, as that jetstream is a little taller than the 2 slots? Maybe that was a different model than the one i'm thinking of...
I am pretty sure that PSU is fine as long as it is the full modular model and not the 'un modular' one; and that might be overkill anyway you could do with a good 600w? The 970 isn't that much of a power drain.
Also check the height of the RAM and whether it will hit the CPU cooler you choose, and maybe go for low-profile ram?
Are you going to 'hang' the storage drives from one of the rack things in the case?

Otherwise sounds pretty magical!


----------



## Jiinny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willverine*
> 
> *The ASUS boards seem to put the CPU in the middle which is good but i think there have been problems with the MSY being very close to the PCI's*.


@Willverine

I do not understand the meaning of MSY. I'm sorry about that.

Should i change to another motherboard to address this issue?


----------



## Willverine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiinny*
> 
> @Willverine
> 
> I do not understand the meaning of MSY. I'm sorry about that.
> 
> Should i change to another motherboard to address this issue?


Sorry that was a typo on my behalf; i meant MSI!
What i meant was some motherboards, like MSI, have the CPU socket very close to the PCI slots which makes it difficult to find a cooler for.
The Asus boards seem fine enough, it looks well centered at least.
What i would recommend is checking around on the net to see if others have done this same combination; or try to measure it yourself, the distance from the CPU socket to the case edge, and how close it the cooler would be to the edge.


----------



## joker197cinque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willverine*
> 
> @joker197cinque
> Sure!
> I think it is pretty solid, however as @TonyL said, the DH-15 isn't quite going to fit; maybe you could squeeze it in if you rotate it a tad; the problem would be measuring the distance from the CPU to the edge of the case for that particular motherboard.
> Ask around for GPU height, as that jetstream is a little taller than the 2 slots? Maybe that was a different model than the one i'm thinking of...
> I am pretty sure that PSU is fine as long as it is the full modular model and not the 'un modular' one; and that might be overkill anyway you could do with a good 600w? The 970 isn't that much of a power drain.
> Also check the height of the RAM and whether it will hit the CPU cooler you choose, and maybe go for low-profile ram?
> Are you going to 'hang' the storage drives from one of the rack things in the case?
> 
> Otherwise sounds pretty magical!


Hi @Willverine 

Some other "sources" suggested me the following new parts:

- Corsair CS650M
- Noctua NH-U12S (it it enough?)
- 1866 mhz RAM for Ocking
- ASUS STRIX (http://goo.gl/lF5vAo) .. I don't know space problems though
- Crucial MX100 256
- Seagate Barracuda 3TB

Sorry to ask you a re-evaluation of parts .. but can u please review if they all fit them together into 304 ?

Many many thanks


----------



## Jiinny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willverine*
> 
> Sorry that was a typo on my behalf; i meant MSI!
> What i meant was some motherboards, like MSI, have the CPU socket very close to the PCI slots which makes it difficult to find a cooler for.
> The Asus boards seem fine enough, it looks well centered at least.
> What i would recommend is checking around on the net to see if others have done this same combination; or try to measure it yourself, the distance from the CPU socket to the case edge, and how close it the cooler would be to the edge.


@Willverine

Haha. Not worries. I've check the net and saw some builds on PCpartpicker. Most of them have no issue with the NH U12S.
Should be a green light on this build.


----------



## Willverine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker197cinque*
> 
> Some other "sources" suggested me the following new parts:
> 
> - Corsair CS650M
> - Noctua NH-U12S (it it enough?)
> - 1866 mhz RAM for Ocking
> - ASUS STRIX (http://goo.gl/lF5vAo) .. I don't know space problems though
> - Crucial MX100 256
> - Seagate Barracuda 3TB
> 
> Sorry to ask you a re-evaluation of parts .. but can u please review if they all fit them together into 304 ?
> 
> Many many thanks


No problem man;
That build is fairly similar and will perform similarly; but seems to be comprised of cheaper parts.
That PSU will be fine, its gold rated.
The cooling will definitely be fine, but not for huge overclocking. That depends on how much you want to push the system.
The Asus vs the Palit 970 won't have a huge difference, they should both be good. By "space problems" do you mean the memory limitations?
The 970 does have that 3.5gb memory issue, which is only really relevant when playing at beyond full HD resolutions, so that depends on your monitor or multi-monitor set up.
Crucial SSD's are fine and perform well for what you pay; that said Samsung SSD's are one of the best and out perform it; for a price.
In my opinion, Seagate aren't as good as WD or HGST; as i've only ever had a Seagate fail on me. As far as i know, i think HGST have the most reliable hard-drives followed closely by WD, and lastly with seagate.
Sounds good and im sure they will all fit!


----------



## joker197cinque

@Willverine thanks for all


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willverine*
> 
> Okay so i have a lot to consider now haha~
> @Winrahr and @Rastalicous
> It seems i can fit a nice 240 along the side, and/or a 120 at the front or 92, and a 120 or 140 on the back?
> 
> I wouldn't want three rads in the case at the same time, i think that is a bit excessive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i have options!
> 
> I wonder if a 120 at the front and a 140 at the back is enough; 260mms of cooling action there; however a 290 would run a tad warm...
> Or i have the option of rigging a 240 along the side and either a 120 or 140 at the front/back!
> Although the 92 at the front already looks like its taking up a lot of space on Rastaliciou's photo.
> So many things to consider!
> Are there many decent wide 120's that would fit at the front, maybe then i could consider just a 120 and 140; and save me having to mount a 240 on the side.
> 
> Regardless i'll keep my options open as i think about the layout and maybe have a design in a few days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!!


There's no way you can fit anything at the back with a 240mm at the side haha. If you want a 120mm at the front you'll want to either do cutting or suffer airflow losses like I am because I don't want to cut my case.

Honestly mounting a 240mm at the side is the easiest because with the L bracket it mounts right up to the 120mm fan holes and the other side will get propped perfectly by the PSU.


----------



## Willverine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winrahr*
> 
> There's no way you can fit anything at the back with a 240mm at the side haha. If you want a 120mm at the front you'll want to either do cutting or suffer airflow losses like I am because I don't want to cut my case.
> 
> Honestly mounting a 240mm at the side is the easiest because with the L bracket it mounts right up to the 120mm fan holes and the other side will get propped perfectly by the PSU.


Ahh okay that makes sense; maybe i could suffice with a single 240? It may look less cramped in any case








I will look around for L brackets; can't seem to find them locally in Aus; there are shipping options for like $20ish which is a bit excessive!
I'm currently looking at a EK 240 PE which seems to be sufficient; and will fit. Your white case looks great and the painted rad looks amazing so now im thinking the white node 304 is looking especially desirable


----------



## TonyL

Wow. Wow! Wow!! I am liking is boom of activity recently. Hmmmm. Where do I start?









@Willverine


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willverine*
> 
> @TonyL
> I am feeling very ambitious and i hope it will pay off!
> The purpose for the watercooling is more vanity than for performance; although i do like to have a quiet system which I would prioritise over keeping stock fans, and i would like to keep things cool in there.
> The choice of CPU was me assuming i wouldn't be overclocking because i was worried about not being able to keep temps down on that 290 and maintain a high clock; and assumed it would be easier to not overclock and worry about the temperatures, and the xeon seemed a good compromise in price and performance between the i5's and i7's. If overclocking is still an option i don't see why i wouldn't go with a i7; and bump it up a notch for those sweet sweet gains~
> Do Xeons run cooler? I should actually do some research on that, i kinda assumed they did as they lack that onboard iGPU.
> 
> The 390x would be exciting depending on their price; I feel that expensive GPU's tend to have a worse price/performance which isn't a large consideration in my build but i figure a 290 is plenty for what i want to be doing, which is gaming, basic image manipulation and programming (lots). For me, living in Australia it will be winter when those come out which might help with the cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, i will probably wait until those come out, and if their performance isn't mind boggling i will look for a cheap second hand 290x.
> But that new stacked memory sounds magical so it could be Really exciting!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-





Did I hear "The purpose for the watercooling is more for vanity AND performance."








Yup. Watercooling fits your needs.

Hmmmm. Decisions, decisions.
If you are a hardware enthusiast and love to tinker with stuff, I think you should go for the i7-4790K. That way you can play with overclocks, and up the clocks just for kicks.
Otherwise I think that the Xeon at 3.9 GHz boost will be perfect for gaming. The hyperthreading will be there when you need it and the chip is just plug and play. You do not need to worry about stability issues nor have to constantly check for temperatures. (_Although, I highly doubt you will need to_)

You are right about diminishing returns for high-end GPUs, but if you are going all out watercooling, that term does not compute in my book.








If you are not too worried about the latest and greatest, I say go ahead and get the Radeon 290X because at the time of release for the Radeon 390X, I sure bet there will be a price influx due to demand + a shortage of supply.

@Jiinny (_& @Willverine_)


Spoiler: Original Posts



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiinny*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I would like to ask if the rig below would be good to go? Or recommended parts to swap out? I am trying to achieve a quiet PC at idle. Most of the time it will be inside Air-cooled room.
> 
> *CPU*: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
> *CPU Cooler*: Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
> *Motherboard*: Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> *Memory*: G.Skill Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
> *Storage*: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> *Storage*: Western Digital Red 2TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive x 2 (Raid 1)
> *Video Card*: Asus GTX960 Strix DC II 4GB OC DDR5
> *Case*: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
> *Power Supply*: Corsair RM 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
> *Operating System*: Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit)
> 
> Major concern about PSU and CPU Cooler. I've scanned thru the previous post, all those builds are super tight and i'm afraid that my chunky fingers will not get into those gaps.
> 
> Any solutions or ways to work on the build? To maybe get a NH-U14S inside with my chunky fingers able to bot down those screws?
> 
> As for the PSU, i need to remove the PSU bracket in order to fit the RM650 in?
> 
> Thank you all in advance.





Spoiler: Be Careful



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willverine*
> 
> @Jiinny
> I would imagine the PSU bracket is fine, it should fit into that as its just a standard size one AFAIK.
> The cooler looks huge but there is a lot of open space in the case, i'd be more worried about how it sits on the CPU depending on how close that is to the sides; and the orientation.
> The ASUS boards seem to put the CPU in the middle which is good but i think there have been problems with the MSI being very close to the PCI's.








Be careful Willverine, check the specs on the Node 304 for limitations.









You build looks solid. If your fingers do not fit, that is what tool were made for.








If you want more cooling performance, the NH-U14S will fit. The fit will be indeed a bit tight, but doable.
I prefer the NH-U12S because it looks proportionately better in the case. Just keep those voltages reasonable, and you will be fine.

Regarding the PSU. The Node 304 can only accommodate up to a 160mm non-modular PSU (& 150mm modular PSU).
The PSU you picked is right up my alley! Please refer to my build at post #4483 please. Oh look! An NH-U12S is in there as well!








Yes, the PSU bracket will need to be removed because you chose a 160mm fully modular PSU.

@joker197cinque


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker197cinque*
> 
> @TonyL
> 
> Thanks for all info.
> 
> Regarding PSU this one is pretty small and it was told to me that it would have avoided interference problems with 970.
> 
> However I would be very grateful if you can suggest a 650W model of the same size (or smaller ^^) that is compatible with all parts.
> 
> Thanks again !





If you browse the Silverstone website, I believe that you will find that they offer different wattage for the same model that you have chosen.
For example: Strider Gold S Series ST65F-G (650W). They also have a 550W if you want to go that low.


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker197cinque*
> 
> Hi @Willverine
> 
> Some other "sources" suggested me the following new parts:
> 
> - Corsair CS650M
> - Noctua NH-U12S (it it enough?)
> - 1866 mhz RAM for Ocking
> - ASUS STRIX (http://goo.gl/lF5vAo) .. I don't know space problems though
> - Crucial MX100 256
> - Seagate Barracuda 3TB
> 
> Sorry to ask you a re-evaluation of parts .. but can u please review if they all fit them together into 304 ?
> 
> Many many thanks





Hmmmm. You already got my comments for the PSU. Sorry about the late reply.

That GPU is bang for the buck right now. Awesome card, perfect for 1080p. (_despite the 0.5GB VRAM issue_)
Adding an SSD is one of the best decisions you could make for the build. Blazing fast loading times. I prefer Samsung.
I prefer Western Digital for the HDD, but the one you chose should work.

Excellent choice on the cooler! Enough? Yep. Just keep those voltages down to a reasonable amount.
Check out my build if you want to get a taste for what it looks like in the case!









As usual everybody. Feel free to ask more questions!


----------



## Willverine

@TonyL
As much as I like performance i still don't game as much as I used to; so I should be content with a290! But are you saying that they will go up in price as the 390's come out?
As much as I would love to have lots to spend on this; brand new graphics cards are a large expense









I do love overclocking but I have an 8320 which is the fun one to play with; so maybe it will suffice!
I'm keeping my options open regardless; if I find one on sale anytime soon...


----------



## Willverine

Sorry double post somehow?


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## bobsaget

Hey node lovers,

I've been looking for a good alternative to this case for the past weeks, but I haven't found one. I don't need those drive cages, the ncase m1 was tempting but I don't want to get rid of my atx modded PSU and my big fat heatsink. These are the two main factors that have prevented me to find a better case.

Anyone has any idea of a smaller case than the node 304 that can accommodate a 170mm tall CPU cooler, a seasonic g550, and a gtx 980?


----------



## K4IKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Hey node lovers,
> 
> I've been looking for a good alternative to this case for the past weeks, but I haven't found one. I don't need those drive cages, the ncase m1 was tempting but I don't want to get rid of my atx modded PSU and my big fat heatsink. These are the two main factors that have prevented me to find a better case.
> 
> Anyone has any idea of a smaller case than the node 304 that can accommodate a 170mm tall CPU cooler, a seasonic g550, and a gtx 980?


I know you said no M1, but that is seriously the only other small case I would consider other than this one. I'd probably be using that one if I had the cash to spend on it.

The node is in a class of its own if you ask me.. It's going to be hard to meet your requirements without stepping up to something like the 250D or Prodigy.


----------



## bobsaget

I used to have a prodigy, it lacks of space optimization if you ask me. I have to reckon that they were one of the first to offer a decent gaming itx case to the mass market though.

N1 was one of my few alternatives, but considering that I want to keep most of my current setup, it's a no.

Interesting to see that fractal design released the node 304 primarily aimed at nas/htpc users but ended up pleasing sff gaming lovers


----------



## claes

I honestly only considered the Node for it's HDD capacity. As much as I love my Node, if I were building a SFF gaming system I would, personally, definitely go a different route (and smaller!).

This is by no means a complete list but here are some of my favs:
Rosewill/Jonsbo W1 - Full size PSU, 215mm CPU clearance, 320mm GPU clearance - these guys actually have a bunch of cases that fit your bill, see Rosewill and Cooltek for US distribution
Evolv ITX - not sure about PSU limitations on this guy
Compact Splash - SFF PSU
ML07/FTZ01 - SFF PSU, minimal CPU clearance
Lone L3 - external PSU, minimal CPU clearance
Lian-Li PC-Q35 - This was my alternative to the Node - same HDD capacity but the option for suspension. Lian-Li is a great choice (if you don't mind the build quality) for SFF systems that accept ATX components.


----------



## seascape

Hi, newbie here looking to build a Win 8 / 10 PC, and appreciate your feedback. (Sorry, I mistakenly created a new thread in the Small Form Factor Systems earlier today, but this owner's club is more appropriate.) It will be used for general surfing, email, video watching, word processing, some video editing, etc. but no gaming. I keep my PCs for 7+ years, so I want to future proof it as much as I can. And it must be small and compact, no towers. My ideal PC is an Apple Mini with a faster processor, in which you can easily replace the RAM and SSD and add a discrete graphics card.

*Case*: Fractal Design Node 304. Ideal size and look.

*CPU*: Intel i7-4790K or i7-4790. I won't be overclocking it, but I like the K because its base frequency is faster (4 GHz versus 3.6 GHz).

*MOBO*: ASUS Maximus VII Impact. I know this is serious overkill for a non-gamer, but I'm building for the future and I like the option to add a TPM chip. I also don't want a DVI or VGA port wasting space.

*RAM*: 16 GB low profile, probably Crucial. 8 GB is more than enough, but memory is cheap.

*HD*: Samsung 850 Pro 256 GB. I will probably connect additional hard drives for video editing when needed. I don't want them always installed in the case because it slows down boot times, Windows & Norton.

*GPU*: I will probably add a decent full-length card for some basic video editing (cutting and splicing) later this year.

*Cooling*: Stock Fractal fans and Intel CPU cooler; no towers or radiators.

*PSU*: I want a very quiet one, and have read many posts, but I'm confused as to how many watts I need -- 400, 550, 600, 750 watts? I also prefer not to do the simple case mod for the PSU.

This build is probably more powerful (and expensive) than I need now, but in a few years this will probably be an average system. Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## T-nm

4690k
Asus Z97I-Plus
*NH-D15* (It fits perfectly)
MSI GTX 970
Cooler Master V650 modded with a *Noctua fan*
1 SSD and 1 HDD

The GPU and PSU always have their fans turned off when playing casual games.
CPU is at *40c* with ambient of *~24c*.



The cabling is a real pain.


----------



## MorganITA

Hi! Nice components choice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T-nm*
> 
> Cooler Master V650 modded with a *Noctua fan*


Would you like to explain better this point? How difficult was the process and which noctua model have you choosed? I was going to take this psu in the 550W version, it freaks me out to see someone who thinks its fan isn't so quiet


----------



## T-nm

It's a *NF-P12* that came with my old *NH-D14*, just laying around waiting for a purpose.
The PSU is very nice, it's small and does not produce much heat or sound.
The original fan in the PSU might make a little sound at low RPMs that can be heard distinctively from other fans. Not much, but enough for me to want to try and change the fan.
You need a 3pin to 2pin adapter, or you can just splice the wires like I did. (keep Red and *Black*, Yellow is RPM readings)
_This is extremely dangerous by the way, I'm not a trained electrician but I know my way around._


----------



## MorganITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T-nm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a *NF-P12* that came with my old *NH-D14*, just laying around waiting for a purpose.
> The PSU is very nice, it's small and does not produce much heat or sound.
> The original fan in the PSU might make a little sound at low RPMs that can be heard distinctively from other fans. Not much, but enough for me to want to try and change the fan.
> You need a 3pin to 2pin adapter, or you can just splice the wires like I did. (keep Red and *Black*, Yellow is RPM readings)
> _This is extremely dangerous by the way, I'm not a trained electrician but I know my way around._


Thank you, makes me reflect better on my choice... Just to be clear, is actually your PSU the V650*S* semi-modular newest version (OEM should be Enhance I guess)? I read that noises may vary across different wattage versions or actual manufacturers too.

I would also profit by your experience to ask you a feedback about the Asus Z97i-Plus.
From your photo, looks like you get the rid off the built-in case fans controller to connect them on mobo headers. What scheme have you adopted? Seems like you've joined the 2x92mm front fans through a 3-pin splitter on one CHA_FAN, the rear one on the other DC header and the cooler fan on the proper 4-pin. Is this correct? Are you satisfied with overall fans management?


----------



## T-nm

The PSU is this one.
The CPU fans are joined by the included Noctua


http://imgur.com/sYkGOAi

, so both are plugged on the CPU_FAN header.
The front fans are on a CHA_FAN each. Both of which I want to replace with these Noctua fans and do the same thing with a Y cable.
The stock front fans are nice, but they still make more noise than Noctua fans.
If you're able to position your components like I did, you're going to have a very nice airflow. Even my old full tower didn't have such a good airflow.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> I honestly only considered the Node for it's HDD capacity. As much as I love my Node, if I were building a SFF gaming system I would, personally, definitely go a different route (and smaller!).
> 
> This is by no means a complete list but here are some of my favs:
> Rosewill/Jonsbo W1 - Full size PSU, 215mm CPU clearance, 320mm GPU clearance - these guys actually have a bunch of cases that fit your bill, see Rosewill and Cooltek for US distribution
> Evolv ITX - not sure about PSU limitations on this guy
> Compact Splash - SFF PSU
> ML07/FTZ01 - SFF PSU, minimal CPU clearance
> Lone L3 - external PSU, minimal CPU clearance
> Lian-Li PC-Q35 - This was my alternative to the Node - same HDD capacity but the option for suspension. Lian-Li is a great choice (if you don't mind the build quality) for SFF systems that accept ATX components.


I reviewed these cases as well, but none of them would allow me to keep my PSU and rad, except for the phanteks. But it's waaaay too big for an itx setup. The w1 looks decent but cable management and cooling doesn't seem great.

I would probably add the recent Silverstone sg13 to your list, the dimensions are really small while space optimization looks pretty good for a gaming setup. But you can only fit an aio cooler. And it looks cheap tbh.


----------



## MicroCat

@bobsaget

I'm confused about the part with the rad. Your profile shows the True Power 140 and 980 with a blower...Has that changed?

For cooling the W1 is certainly on par with the Node - with a 140mm intake (with Nocs or Be!Q fans, of course) and the airflow to the CPU cooler without the drive cage is close and direct.

SPCR used a W1 for one of their gaming builds and modded the case easily for better GPU intake: http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1424-page6.html

Just discovered this video and am very impressed with the W1. Sure does look great and easy to work in, video review: 



(He installs a 240mm rad in it without damaging the case, himself or the environment)

However, it's still a pretty big itx case, probably more volume than the Node. But, it's distributed over two floors. The power supply floor and mezzanine.

If you're watercooling then the Jonsbo UMX1-Plus looks good, as seen next door. Or the luxuriously-priced InWin 901.

However, as you mentioned, with the 304 so popular with sff gaming builds, seems obvious Fractal would offer a smaller or optimized version just for that niche.


----------



## TonyL

@Willverine


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willverine*
> 
> @TonyL
> As much as I like performance i still don't game as much as I used to; so I should be content with a290! But are you saying that they will go up in price as the 390's come out?
> As much as I would love to have lots to spend on this; brand new graphics cards are a large expense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love overclocking but I have an 8320 which is the fun one to play with; so maybe it will suffice!
> I'm keeping my options open regardless; if I find one on sale anytime soon...





I am really sorry about leaving you hanging _even after you tagged me twice!_
Unfortunately, I have been out of town and was unable to get back to you.

Sorry for not being clear. In my post I was explaining how newly released products are usually short in stock if they are high in demand. The lack of supply will cause the price of the new product to artificially increase.
The price of previous generation GPUs usually stay the same, but there is always a chance for them to drop.

@bobsaget


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Hey node lovers,
> 
> I've been looking for a good alternative to this case for the past weeks, but I haven't found one. I don't need those drive cages, the ncase m1 was tempting but I don't want to get rid of my atx modded PSU and my big fat heatsink. These are the two main factors that have prevented me to find a better case.
> 
> Anyone has any idea of a smaller case than the node 304 that can accommodate a 170mm tall CPU cooler, a seasonic g550, and a gtx 980?





I personally would go for the Evolv ITX, but I think that case is bigger than the Node 304.

Maybe you could always build your own!









@seascape


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seascape*
> 
> Hi, newbie here looking to build a Win 8 / 10 PC, and appreciate your feedback. (Sorry, I mistakenly created a new thread in the Small Form Factor Systems earlier today, but this owner's club is more appropriate.) It will be used for general surfing, email, video watching, word processing, some video editing, etc. but no gaming. I keep my PCs for 7+ years, so I want to future proof it as much as I can. And it must be small and compact, no towers. My ideal PC is an Apple Mini with a faster processor, in which you can easily replace the RAM and SSD and add a discrete graphics card.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Additional Specs
> 
> 
> 
> *Case*: Fractal Design Node 304. Ideal size and look.
> 
> *CPU*: Intel i7-4790K or i7-4790. I won't be overclocking it, but I like the K because its base frequency is faster (4 GHz versus 3.6 GHz).
> 
> *MOBO*: ASUS Maximus VII Impact. I know this is serious overkill for a non-gamer, but I'm building for the future and I like the option to add a TPM chip. I also don't want a DVI or VGA port wasting space.
> 
> *RAM*: 16 GB low profile, probably Crucial. 8 GB is more than enough, but memory is cheap.
> 
> *HD*: Samsung 850 Pro 256 GB. I will probably connect additional hard drives for video editing when needed. I don't want them always installed in the case because it slows down boot times, Windows & Norton.
> 
> *GPU*: I will probably add a decent full-length card for some basic video editing (cutting and splicing) later this year.
> 
> *Cooling*: Stock Fractal fans and Intel CPU cooler; no towers or radiators.
> 
> 
> 
> *PSU*: I want a very quiet one, and have read many posts, but I'm confused as to how many watts I need -- 400, 550, 600, 750 watts? I also prefer not to do the simple case mod for the PSU.
> 
> This build is probably more powerful (and expensive) than I need now, but in a few years this will probably be an average system. Thanks in advance for your advice!





Hello! Welcome.
Hmmmm. I am getting a mixed message when looking at your build.
Is there any budget to consider? It is hard for me to help your out without a limit. _If you want to buy a Ferrari to do grocery shopping, that is your call to make._
Your build essentially roars high-end enthusiast grade gaming and multimedia content creation build.

I hope you do not bash me too hard for toning it down, but I personally would modifying the following components, and you will still get same quality performance you want.

ASUS Z97I-Plus - Yes, it also has TPM.
Samsung 850 EVO - Slightly cheaper, does the same thing.
Try the iGPU first, if that doesn't cut it, there is always room for a GPU.
Please _at least_ get a Hyper 212+ EVO to cool that unlocked chip.
PSU wattage will really depend on GPU power draw. 550W is probably fine, or get 650W if you really want to play it safe.
For an estimate the MB + CPU will pull ~150W. Seasonic G series or CoolerMaster V550S

I honestly would go even lower than this, but that does not mean performance will drop much.
The components that you have chosen were already beyond diminishing returns.

By no means I am stopping you from getting what you have on your list.

@T-nm
Congrats on the build.
That is interesting how you were able to get a NH-D15 to fit perfectly.
I have seen someone with the same MB & cooler combo, but was not able to get it to fit.
PSU is a bit much on the wattage, but I guess that does not hurt.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T-nm*


Added


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @bobsaget
> I personally would go for the Evolv ITX, but I think that case is bigger than the Node 304.
> 
> Maybe you could always build your own!


Ahah it would be a cool idea. I don't have the time, the tools and skills to do that unfortunately. Evolv is too big for my taste.
BTW, I would be interested how you fit your fan in the side panel. My GPU would greatly benefit from a side fan imo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> @bobsaget
> 
> I'm confused about the part with the rad. Your profile shows the True Power 140 and 980 with a blower...Has that changed?
> 
> For cooling the W1 is certainly on par with the Node - with a 140mm intake (with Nocs or Be!Q fans, of course) and the airflow to the CPU cooler without the drive cage is close and direct.
> 
> SPCR used a W1 for one of their gaming builds and modded the case easily for better GPU intake: http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1424-page6.html
> 
> Just discovered this video and am very impressed with the W1. Sure does look great and easy to work in, video review:
> 
> 
> 
> (He installs a 240mm rad in it without damaging the case, himself or the environment)
> 
> However, it's still a pretty big itx case, probably more volume than the Node. But, it's distributed over two floors. The power supply floor and mezzanine.
> 
> If you're watercooling then the Jonsbo UMX1-Plus looks good, as seen next door. Or the luxuriously-priced InWin 901.
> 
> However, as you mentioned, with the 304 so popular with sff gaming builds, seems obvious Fractal would offer a smaller or optimized version just for that niche.


Sorry for the confusion, I said rad instead of cpu cooler. My setup hasn't changed (i'm just waiting for a new keyboard, a little piece of beauty







)
W1 and Envolv are nice alternatives if I want to keep my PSU and CPU cooler, but I would only consider changing my Node 304 for something smaller








These two are quite big for ITX. TBH, the standard layout (mobo above the PSU, whether horizontal or vertical), is NOT the way to go for an ITX case. So much space wasted.


----------



## Dyaems

A Node 104 would be nice... A smaller Node 304 with SFX PSU, ~11" graphics card clearance, 120mm rear fan, 2x 92mm front fan, can fit 4 HDDs/SSDs


----------



## thierry

Hi,
By no mean I'm a expert moder, but I spent months reading all the Node owner here. Then I turned to another one for my current case. But I still love to read here again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Please _at least_ get a Hyper 212+ EVO to cool that unlocked chip.
> PSU wattage will really depend on GPU power draw. 550W is probably fine, or get 650W if you really want to play it safe.
> For an estimate the MB + CPU will pull ~150W. Seasonic G series or CoolerMaster V550S


Maybe a Corsair RM550 would be a good choice for silence? Zero rpm for the fan, at small load. Even to be sure, take a RM650 to have a better margin.

I completely agree with Tony about replacing the stock fan. There are so many cheap alternative, to remove the whining Intel fan. I can't understand how I had it in my old rig in 2013! It was just silly when you get great tower heatsing for $30.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> W1 and Envolv are nice alternatives if I want to keep my PSU and CPU cooler, but I would only consider changing my Node 304 for something smaller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two are quite big for ITX. TBH, the standard layout (mobo above the PSU, whether horizontal or vertical), is NOT the way to go for an ITX case. So much space wasted.


Hi Bob,
Just curious. Why there is space wasted if the mobo sits horizontally, up to the PSU? For example the Core V1.
I agree about the Evolv which looks nice, with so much space available inside. (too big to my taste).
Anything smaller/better than the Node, in your mind?
Thanks

Are there any good ITX case, with size about the size of the mobo?


----------



## bobsaget

With the standard layout, there is often lots of wasted space in the front of the case as well as on the sides. Look at the dimensions of the w1, evolv, prodigy or 380t. I guess it depends on what you're aiming for. IMO itx users should look for small cases. I understand that you may want a big itx cases if you intend watercooling or installing many HDDs (which is not my goal).
If you want smaller than the node 304 for a high end gaming build, sugo sg13 might be a good option.

I agree with you dyaems, a refresh node 304 or a smaller version would be cool. FD refreshes their R cases every year, while the node 304 has been around for more than 3 years.


----------



## TonyL

@bobsaget


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Ahah it would be a cool idea. I don't have the time, the tools and skills to do that unfortunately. Evolv is too big for my taste.
> BTW, I would be interested how you fit your fan in the side panel. My GPU would greatly benefit from a side fan imo.
> Sorry for the confusion, I said rad instead of cpu cooler. My setup hasn't changed (i'm just waiting for a new keyboard, a little piece of beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> W1 and Envolv are nice alternatives if I want to keep my PSU and CPU cooler, but I would only consider changing my Node 304 for something smaller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two are quite big for ITX. TBH, the standard layout (mobo above the PSU, whether horizontal or vertical), is NOT the way to go for an ITX case. So much space wasted.





The picture below is another from my build that I have not posted yet. Please refer to post #4483 for additional angles.


Spoiler: New Picture






It is only possible to mount a fan from the inside if the shroud of the GPU was removed.
Since I have an AIO in place of the GPU cooling unit, the extra space allowed me to put in a fan in place of where the GPU shroud once was.
The fan there does _double duty_: air intake & to cool the VRM modules.

If I may ask, which keyboard are you waiting on?









@thierry
I am sporting a Corsair RM650 in my rig right now! I am loving the Zero RPM feature, and even when the fan spools up, I can not even tell that its running.
Unfortunately, @seascape did not want to do any mods to the case, and the RM series requires the PSU to be removed if you want to accommodate a full length GPU.


----------



## bobsaget

Vortex pok3r my friend









I'd like to mod the side mesh to fit a slim 140mm fan which I already have.


----------



## seascape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @seascape
> Hello! Welcome.
> Hmmmm. I am getting a mixed message when looking at your build.
> Is there any budget to consider? It is hard for me to help your out without a limit. _If you want to buy a Ferrari to do grocery shopping, that is your call to make._
> Your build essentially roars high-end enthusiast grade gaming and multimedia content creation build.
> 
> I hope you do not bash me too hard for toning it down, but I personally would modifying the following components, and you will still get same quality performance you want.
> 
> ASUS Z97I-Plus - Yes, it also has TPM.
> Samsung 850 EVO - Slightly cheaper, does the same thing.
> Try the iGPU first, if that doesn't cut it, there is always room for a GPU.
> Please _at least_ get a Hyper 212+ EVO to cool that unlocked chip.
> PSU wattage will really depend on GPU power draw. 550W is probably fine, or get 650W if you really want to play it safe.
> For an estimate the MB + CPU will pull ~150W. Seasonic G series or CoolerMaster V550S
> 
> I honestly would go even lower than this, but that does not mean performance will drop much.
> The components that you have chosen were already beyond diminishing returns.
> 
> By no means I am stopping you from getting what you have on your list.


I was hoping to keep the price w/o a GPU under $1000, but I can go a bit higher. I spend most of the day using computers, so I'm willing to feed the habit. I know the build is overkill, but I can thankfully afford it now. It's taken me a while, but I've finally read / scanned all the posts in this forum since the beginning of the year, so I now have a much better understanding of the components I need, as well as a greater appreciation of your comments, so please bash away!

The DVI-port on the ASUS Z971-Plus is just too outdated for me, just like optical drives.
I bought my first Samsung 256 GB SSD two years ago for $207, so their 850 Pro is a good enough deal for me.
I will try the iGPU first, but all these posts and pictures are tempting me to go all out (all in?), even though I don't game, yet ...
I'll get either a Hyper 212+ EVO or a Noctua NH-U12S (I recall reading here that the NH-U14S won't work properly with the Maximus VII Impact), and one of the recommended PSUs.

Any suggestions on where to get the best deals, Fry's, Amazon, Newegg, etc.?

BTW, I drive a 19 year old Benz with over 315,000 miles to get my groceries -- thanks for all the good advice!


----------



## riptide651

Hi All,

I'm downscaling from an ATX to a mini ITX build for college, and as a complete noob in building computers, my goal is to come out with a fairly high-spec build that's capable of some high-powered gaming as well as multimedia video and graphic design work. I've managed to put this part list together:
https://pcpartpicker.com/user/riptide651/saved/7X6j4D

For those that don't want to click the link, it is as follows:

i5-4690k CPU
Noctua NH-U12S CPU Cooler
Gigabyte GA-Z97N Motherboard
16 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 RAM
Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB 2.5" SSD
WD Caviar Blue 1 TB 3.5" 7200 RPM HDD
Sapphire Radeon R9 280x Dual-X GPU (The part list says its Tri-X, but its a substitute for the Dual-X in the list since it has the same size and similar price)
Antec Truepower 650W ATX PSU
2 Noctua NF-A9x14 Fans
Noctua NF-A14 Fan

Because I'm using the Node 304 case (probably why I'm posting here), my biggest worry is making sure this all fits inside. My biggest concerns, from what I've read, lie with the fit of the GPU and PSU. On top of that, I'm worried about the fit of the Motherboard for a couple reasons. When combining the CPU and the Cooler, I'm worried it might be a tight fit for the HDD, and that the RAM might be too tall to fit with the cooler.

I'd appreciate some thoughts on if this would fit in the Node - should I be worried? I'd also appreciate possible replacement parts if something doesn't.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riptide651*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I'm downscaling from an ATX to a mini ITX build for college, and as a complete noob in building computers, my goal is to come out with a fairly high-spec build that's capable of some high-powered gaming as well as multimedia video and graphic design work. I've managed to put this part list together:
> https://pcpartpicker.com/user/riptide651/saved/7X6j4D
> 
> For those that don't want to click the link, it is as follows:
> 
> i5-4690k CPU
> Noctua NH-U12S CPU Cooler
> Gigabyte GA-Z97N Motherboard
> 16 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 RAM
> Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB 2.5" SSD
> WD Caviar Blue 1 TB 3.5" 7200 RPM HDD
> Sapphire Radeon R9 280x Dual-X GPU (The part list says its Tri-X, but its a substitute for the Dual-X in the list since it has the same size and similar price)
> Antec Truepower 650W ATX PSU
> 2 Noctua NF-A9x14 Fans
> Noctua NF-A14 Fan
> 
> Because I'm using the Node 304 case (probably why I'm posting here), my biggest worry is making sure this all fits inside. My biggest concerns, from what I've read, lie with the fit of the GPU and PSU. On top of that, I'm worried about the fit of the Motherboard for a couple reasons. When combining the CPU and the Cooler, I'm worried it might be a tight fit for the HDD, and that the RAM might be too tall to fit with the cooler.
> 
> I'd appreciate some thoughts on if this would fit in the Node - should I be worried? I'd also appreciate possible replacement parts if something doesn't.


Theres no reason not to pick up a Seasonic G series PSU (unless you physically cant find one) - guaranteed fit and excellent build quality. if you want full modular the silverstone strider gold series are really good and will fit as well. if you have a little more money and want some more space in the case you could always go the Silverstone SX600G SFX - good PSU and removes all fit problems.

secondly if you want to really hit some hit powered gaming youll be glad to spend a little more on the GPU - up towards a 290/290X or a 970 - this provides a hell of a lot more grunt than the 280X.

that would be my recommendations - you have a serious CPU that wont be a bottleneck for any GPU in any game (as far as i know) so the GPU will hold you back.


----------



## MicroCat

Welcome @riptide651!

U12S has no noden clearance issues. See Here

Your motherboard is on the Noctua compatible list. Here's a U12S mounted on a GA-97N:

No RAM clearance issues - not hi-rise ram tho. Full Hackinode build - Nice build, horrible cable management. ;-)

The Antec PSU is based on a Seasonic platform, so expect it will perform well - it's compact at 150mm, but it's hardwired, so some extra cable hiding expected. If it were me, and soon it will be, I'd select the CM V650 semi-modular 140mm or the new Seasonic G-based EVGA GS650 fully modular at 150mm long. Or go to the source with a Seasonic G-650.

I suggest the NF-A15 for exhaust. The A14 at 1500rpm is too loud for my delicate node-abilities.

Again, just my opinion, but after the failed fixes to the 840 EVO issues, I wouldn't buy one - especially only a 120GB SSD. 256GB is the new 128. Would suggest a Crucial BX100 250 or 500, Sandisk Extreme Pro 240GB. If you're hot for Samsung, then go for the 3D NAND 850 EVO - but 256GB model. Expect it won't have the long term read issues that the 840 series has been plagued with.

And even more of my opinions....would suggest low profile RAM - there's no advantage to RAM with big heatsinks other than heatsinks are pretty to look at and you have the U12 for that. Mushkin Enhanced Stealth 16GB or G.SKILL Ares Series or other normal profile RAM would be my picks.

I won't even mention the 285 (soon to be 380) with GCN 1.2 or for media work the extra threads and cache from a 4790k are worth the extra cash, because I've already exceeded my suggested suggestion quota.

Have fun with your new build!


----------



## toyz72

if your not planning on using heavy overclocks, the noctua u9s is a great small cooler. it takes up a lot less space and doesnt interfere with anything in the case....including ram.
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=105&lng=en

its beefier than it looks.


----------



## riptide651

Thanks @MicroCat and @InfraRedRabbit

No worries - the more suggestions the better.
I've switched the PSU for an EVGA GS650, the exhaust for an A15 (being in a dorm room, low noise is probably a good thing), the SSD for a Crucial BX100, and the RAM for the Mushkin Stealth.

Unfortunately, the GPU is the one part I can't switch out, since it's the part I actually already own. My brother had a crossfire setup with two of them but he doesn't use it anymore, and I was originally going to get both, but when we scaled down from an ATX case for the sake of space, I had to work with one.

@toyz72

I don't plan to overclock too much as of now, but I'd like to have the potential for it if I need to. That's the reason I went with a 650W PSU as well.


----------



## TonyL

@seascape


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seascape*
> 
> I was hoping to keep the price w/o a GPU under $1000, but I can go a bit higher. I spend most of the day using computers, so I'm willing to feed the habit. I know the build is overkill, but I can thankfully afford it now. It's taken me a while, but I've finally read / scanned all the posts in this forum since the beginning of the year, so I now have a much better understanding of the components I need, as well as a greater appreciation of your comments, so please bash away!
> 
> The DVI-port on the ASUS Z971-Plus is just too outdated for me, just like optical drives.
> I bought my first Samsung 256 GB SSD two years ago for $207, so their 850 Pro is a good enough deal for me.
> I will try the iGPU first, but all these posts and pictures are tempting me to go all out (all in?), even though I don't game, yet ...
> I'll get either a Hyper 212+ EVO or a Noctua NH-U12S (I recall reading here that the NH-U14S won't work properly with the Maximus VII Impact), and one of the recommended PSUs.
> 
> Any suggestions on where to get the best deals, Fry's, Amazon, Newegg, etc.?
> 
> BTW, I drive a 19 year old Benz with over 315,000 miles to get my groceries -- thanks for all the good advice!





In that case, if you already planned for it, then get the best money can buy!









I can vouch for the Noctua NH-U12S being a solid cooler. Yes, it is premium, but I personally believe it is worth the investment because it has a good balance of performance and acoustics.
If you can get Samsung 850 Pro, then get it. They have better longevity.
You are correct, the Noctua NH-U14S not fitting in the optimal direction. Refer to post #1276.

I would try to be diverse with your sources. Go for the places where you can get a decent deal.
I would go to Fry's and get whatever you can find, then price match. Whatever you can not get at the retail, order online.

@riptide651


Spoiler: Original Posts



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riptide651*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I'm downscaling from an ATX to a mini ITX build for college, and as a complete noob in building computers, my goal is to come out with a fairly high-spec build that's capable of some high-powered gaming as well as multimedia video and graphic design work. I've managed to put this part list together:
> https://pcpartpicker.com/user/riptide651/saved/7X6j4D
> 
> For those that don't want to click the link, it is as follows:
> 
> i5-4690k CPU
> Noctua NH-U12S CPU Cooler
> Gigabyte GA-Z97N Motherboard
> 16 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 RAM
> Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB 2.5" SSD
> WD Caviar Blue 1 TB 3.5" 7200 RPM HDD
> Sapphire Radeon R9 280x Dual-X GPU (The part list says its Tri-X, but its a substitute for the Dual-X in the list since it has the same size and similar price)
> Antec Truepower 650W ATX PSU
> 2 Noctua NF-A9x14 Fans
> Noctua NF-A14 Fan
> 
> Because I'm using the Node 304 case (probably why I'm posting here), my biggest worry is making sure this all fits inside. My biggest concerns, from what I've read, lie with the fit of the GPU and PSU. On top of that, I'm worried about the fit of the Motherboard for a couple reasons. When combining the CPU and the Cooler, I'm worried it might be a tight fit for the HDD, and that the RAM might be too tall to fit with the cooler.
> 
> I'd appreciate some thoughts on if this would fit in the Node - should I be worried? I'd also appreciate possible replacement parts if something doesn't.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riptide651*
> 
> Thanks @MicroCat and @InfraRedRabbit
> 
> No worries - the more suggestions the better.
> I've switched the PSU for an EVGA GS650, the exhaust for an A15 (being in a dorm room, low noise is probably a good thing), the SSD for a Crucial BX100, and the RAM for the Mushkin Stealth.
> 
> Unfortunately, the GPU is the one part I can't switch out, since it's the part I actually already own. My brother had a crossfire setup with two of them but he doesn't use it anymore, and I was originally going to get both, but when we scaled down from an ATX case for the sake of space, I had to work with one.
> 
> @toyz72
> 
> I don't plan to overclock too much as of now, but I'd like to have the potential for it if I need to. That's the reason I went with a 650W PSU as well.





Hello. Welcome!
Your original build seemed fine to me.

Swapping out the PSU with the EVGA is a good choice. That unit is 150mm modular, so the cables will be right up against the GPU. No issues there.
In fact, the full modularity and flat black cables will only help you with getting nice cable management with clean looks

The RAM should be fine with even the ones with large heatsinks. The sticks sit right in front of the fan of the NH-U12S.
I happen to use the SSD + HDD combo as well. You could get a feel for what the Noctua NH-U12S looks like in the Node 304 by referring to my build at post #4483.
I would get the 250GB 850 EVO, but the Crucial BX100 does the same thing as well.

I am curious. Is there any particular reason why you chose the Noctua NF-A9x14 fans over the regular NF-A9?


----------



## riptide651

@TonyL

I've opted for the Mushkin Stealth's just to err on the safe side, since based on reviews they have good heat sinks as well.

I didn't pick the x14 fans for any particular reason, althought I believe the reviews were more favorable at least in how the part picker displayed them.


----------



## ilgello

Hi guys, was thinking of moving the h80i to the gtx980 and cooling the delidded 3770k with the NH-U12S or another air cooler, is that doable ? Haven't yet had time to do some researching to be honest.

Would gladly switch to full Water custom loop but from what I have seen with a radiator in front I would have GPU clearence issues and I'd rather get an M1 for that purpose.

Thanks!

Edit: I am looking at project Taro now, seems like a nice implementation


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> With the standard layout, there is often lots of wasted space in the front of the case as well as on the sides. Look at the dimensions of the w1, evolv, prodigy or 380t. I guess it depends on what you're aiming for. IMO itx users should look for small cases. I understand that you may want a big itx cases if you intend watercooling or installing many HDDs (which is not my goal).
> If you want smaller than the node 304 for a high end gaming build, sugo sg13 might be a good option.
> 
> I agree with you dyaems, a refresh node 304 or a smaller version would be cool. FD refreshes their R cases every year, while the node 304 has been around for more than 3 years.


Bob you should look into the SG13 or even the Cooler Master Elite 130 as possible choices. I agree with you that we need more ITX choices and a Node 104 would be cool.


----------



## MorganITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Bob you should look into the SG13 or even the Cooler Master Elite 130 as possible choices. I agree with you that we need more ITX choices and a Node 104 would be cool.


Coming from a Node 304 -probably you would never consider it- but also exist this Antec ISK 600, one of my first candidate when I started thinking to go ITX. IMHO looks a bit like the "cheap" brother of the FD and I soon deleted from my list due to lack of proper intake ventilation. Inner components disposition looks pretty similar in both. Honestly, if I were without a GPU, this case would have been an honest choice to save some bucks, perfect for low/mid config. But I don't think this could be bob's case!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorganITA*
> 
> Coming from a Node 304 -probably you would never consider it- but also exist this Antec ISK 600, one of my first candidate when I started thinking to go ITX. IMHO looks a bit like the "cheap" brother of the FD and I soon deleted from my list due to lack of proper intake ventilation. Inner components disposition looks pretty similar in both. Honestly, if I were without a GPU, this case would have been an honest choice to save some bucks, perfect for low/mid config. But I don't think this could be bob's case!


I actually looked at the ISK 600 when it first released and like you said I think the issue with this case is the lack of ventilation. I am confused as to how they didn't add more vents for the GPU area.

I have both the Air 240 and Silverstone SG13, I like both cases but they have some drawbacks in my eyes for ITX. The Air 240 which is nice of a case is just too big and I wonder if Corsair would ever make a Air 140 which is smaller just for ITX. Then the SG13 which is nice and compact just gets a little bit too warm with the hard drives. If I could figure out how to fix that problem, I'd gladly put all my components back into the case.

Ultimately, I think the Node 304 is a great case it just needs a redesign since FD originally released it as a NAS box which it then became this popular SFF case for gaming. Hopefully a revamp is coming soon and I'd love to see what they can do with the internal layout. Maybe trim some of the length and height of the case and instead of the U channel enclosure make each a separate piece, also add a possible option for a 240mm or 120mm rad on top along with the 120mm rad on the back as it can open up a lot of options.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Ultimately, I think the Node 304 is a great case it just needs a redesign since FD originally released it as a NAS box which it then became this popular SFF case for gaming. Hopefully a revamp is coming soon and I'd love to see what they can do with the internal layout. Maybe trim some of the length and height of the case and instead of the U channel enclosure make each a separate piece, also add a possible option for a 240mm or 120mm rad on top along with the 120mm rad on the back as it can open up a lot of options.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I couldn't agree more.


What was the reason you wanted to move on from the Node 304? If you can stick it out till Computex, I've heard that there might be some new ITX cases there from other companies too.


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riptide651*
> 
> @TonyL
> 
> I've opted for the Mushkin Stealth's just to err on the safe side, since based on reviews they have good heat sinks as well.
> 
> I didn't pick the x14 fans for any particular reason, althought I believe the reviews were more favorable at least in how the part picker displayed them.


If you check the Noctua website for the specifications on each fan, the original NF-A9 pushes more air than the newer NF-A9x14.
I still believe the NF-A9x14 are excellent fans. They are great for special applications when you need a slim fan for tight spaces.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilgello*
> 
> Hi guys, was thinking of moving the h80i to the gtx980 and cooling the delidded 3770k with the NH-U12S or another air cooler, is that doable ? Haven't yet had time to do some researching to be honest.
> 
> Would gladly switch to full Water custom loop but from what I have seen with a radiator in front I would have GPU clearence issues and I'd rather get an M1 for that purpose.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: I am looking at project Taro now, seems like a nice implementation


You are looking at the right place.
Project Taro is well executed. That was the first time I saw a 240mm radiator in the Node 304.
For a custom loop, a SFX PSU is a must. _Acrylic hardline would be slick._

Now concerning your original inquiry.
If you refer to my build at post #4483, you will see that I have a similar setup.
The thing is that I have an H75, and the radiator is thinner than the H80i.
Take a look at a few of my build picture for reference. It is going to be a really, really, tight fit.

If you already have all of those components, then I say it can not hurt to try.


----------



## Zjozz

Hey all,

Have had a Fractal Design Define case for about 5-6 years now, love the clean look FD produces but because I really don't need a big case like that any more I've been wanting to change to something smaller for quite a while. The Define Mini really isn't that much smaller and the 804 wasn't really to my liking, wasn't sure about the ITX form factor but with the help of some research and this topic I've finally bought a Node 304. Gotta admit I love how tiny the case is!

Some potatophone pictures:
(still a work in progress)



Specs:
M/b: Gigabyte GA-B85N Phoenix
CPU: Intel Core i5-4590
CPU Cooler: Scythe Mugen 4 with a Noctua NF-F12 PWM fan
Memory: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 2x4gb
SSD: Crucial MX100
GPU: Asus Radeon R9 280X
PSU: Cooler Master V450 Semi-Modular

I'm strongly considering returning the PSU as the fan isn't as quiet as I'd hoped. Thinking of getting the Seasonic G-450 / G-550 PCGH Edition although I'm not sure about the 160mm length. I know it'll fit but not sure how I'd manage the cables.

To do list:
- Cable management, obviously.
- Replacing the fans, getting a spare Noctua NF-B9 PWM this week, thinking of buying another and a NF-A14 PWM for the rear. Would like to use the Noctua splitters etc to bypass the fan controller.
- Ideally I'd switch the 2.5" SSD with a mSATA version but that's out of budget at the moment.
- Ditch the hard drive bracket and mount the SSD either on the PSU (is that safe?) or in the front panel (double sided tape?) to maximise airflow.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zjozz*


Welcome, you are on the list!


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> What was the reason you wanted to move on from the Node 304? If you can stick it out till Computex, I've heard that there might be some new ITX cases there from other companies too.


Nothing in particular, I like change


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Nothing in particular, I like change


It's as good as a rest, they say. ;-)

However, seems only the Node, W1 and BitFenix Porkigy will hold that monster 170+mm tall Thermalright.


----------



## ilgello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> If you check the Noctua website for the specifications on each fan, the original NF-A9 pushes more air than the newer NF-A9x14.
> I still believe the NF-A9x14 are excellent fans. They are great for special applications when you need a slim fan for tight spaces.
> You are looking at the right place.
> Project Taro is well executed. That was the first time I saw a 240mm radiator in the Node 304.
> For a custom loop, a SFX PSU is a must. _Acrylic hardline would be slick._
> 
> Now concerning your original inquiry.
> If you refer to my build at post #4483, you will see that I have a similar setup.
> The thing is that I have an H75, and the radiator is thinner than the H80i.
> Take a look at a few of my build picture for reference. It is going to be a really, really, tight fit.
> 
> If you already have all of those components, then I say it can not hurt to try.


Thanks for the reply! I didn't notice it was you with that setup, sick skills, my compliments









I think it might fit using a low profile 120 fan, althought I was thinking of using a Kraken g10 but it seems is taking more than 2.5 slots so it's a no go.

I had two of those sfx psu from Silverstone, not bad in performance but really loud without a fan mod, I am liking my CM650 too much, serving me since the days of the SG05 and won't replace it.

I think I will stick to what I have now, the case is quite far from where I sit and I mainly play games with headphones on, if I didn't get a huge deal on that 980gtx I would have keept the MSI 970gtx, super silent and always under 65 C


----------



## MorganITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zjozz*
> 
> PSU: Cooler Master V450 Semi-Modular
> 
> I'm strongly considering returning the PSU as the fan isn't as quiet as I'd hoped.


Every time I read something like this I have the bumps, since I'm really close to buy this exact PSU!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zjozz*
> 
> Thinking of getting the Seasonic G-450 / G-550 PCGH Edition although I'm not sure about the 160mm length. I know it'll fit but not sure how I'd manage the cables.


If you take a quick look on thread's photo album you'll soon notice that G-series from Seasonic it's basically the most adopted psu inside this case. Sure, looks not so easy to tame cables as a SFX, but it's absolutely possible to obtain a tidy cable management (just reporting the answers I get from many expert users to my same doubts). But also should be noticed that another silence-devotee user on here (bobsaget) changed the stock fan with a beQuiet! because unsatisfied by the noise.
One of the best alternatives seems to be the Corsair RM-series, with a semi-fanless mode and, despite its dimensions, possible to accommodate in the case.

So, if you're looking like me for the quietest modular/semi-modular PSU in the 400-600W range who can fit the Node 304, the only candidates I found so far are the 2 above.
There's also another quiet PSU, the beQuiet! Straight Power E9 400W but, as you can see here, it's non-modular (even if the user made a great zip ties job!)


----------



## K4IKEN

I have the V650 and I honestly can say I don't hear it at all. The stock fans are louder than the PSU fan to me. Maybe my ears are bad, or maybe yall got a bad unit, but its not a loud PSU. The only way I hear it is if I flip my case on its side and put my ear <10cm away from it; at that point I just feel silly.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorganITA*
> 
> Every time I read something like this I have the bumps, since I'm really close to buy this exact PSU!
> If you take a quick look on thread's photo album you'll soon notice that G-series from Seasonic it's basically the most adopted psu inside this case. Sure, looks not so easy to tame cables as a SFX, but it's absolutely possible to obtain a tidy cable management (just reporting the answers I get from many expert users to my same doubts). But also should be noticed that another silence-devotee user on here (bobsaget) changed the stock fan with a beQuiet! because unsatisfied by the noise.
> One of the best alternatives seems to be the Corsair RM-series, with a semi-fanless mode and, despite its dimensions, possible to accommodate in the case.
> 
> So, if you're looking like me for the quietest modular/semi-modular PSU in the 400-600W range who can fit the Node 304, the only candidates I found so far are the 2 above.
> There's also another quiet PSU, the beQuiet! Straight Power E9 400W but, as you can see here, it's non-modular (even if the user made a great zip ties job!)


But Wait! There's more. The new EVGA 550/650 GS are based on the Seasonic G platform, fully modular in 150mm and have the EVGA semi-fanless mode. 550W version at the egg - I'm going to get one and compare to the CM VS. Hopefully later this month. Or after Skylake-K is released. Stupid long march of technology. ;-)


----------



## bobsaget

A couple of Silverstone PSUs are compatible as well (bracket included) but are louder than the G550 and Coolermaster V.

Fractal Design also offers a rebranded G550.


----------



## Tomaszal

Hello guys. I've bought this case and so far I'm really happy about the quality.

What I want to do now, is to replace default Intel CPU cooler with AIO water cooler. For that I've 2 options: *Cooler Master Seidon 120V* or *Corsair H80i GT*. In either way I'll be replacing default fans with *SP120 Quiet Edition* ones.

While Seidon 120V is slightly more desirable because it costs two times less, I don't mind spending extra for better performance if H80i GT is worth it.

So what are your suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## findingthelimit

Long time lurker here, planning my first build in the node 304. I'm wondering why many builders here opt for the NH-U12S over the NH-D15, seeing that a couple pages back, it's indiciated that the NH-D15 would fit? Does the U12S look a lot better, in that it does not seem as crammed?

At any rate, My aim is to make the build as dust free and silent as possible, so I would like to know what components I should opt for. If I were to change both of the 92mm fans in front as well as the 140mm at the back, and I want noctua fans (I love the color), which fan should I use? There are so many models. How does the U12S compare to the D15 in terms of silence?

Finally, which PSU should I use? I will not be modding the PSU at all. Is there a benefit to using the SFX silverstone model, or are smaller PSUs generally louder, and I should use the corsair one instead?

Sorry, I forgot a question... I'd also like to know whether the ITX version of the 970 is quieter than a non-reference full sized one.


----------



## bobsaget

@ Tomaszal

Hey,

what's your cpu? Are you planning overclocking?

Corsair SP are not cheap but not great, there some other options to consider if you want to replace the included fans.

@ findingthelimit:

U12s and D15 are both good cpu coolers, one is way cheaper than the other but performs worse. What's your cpu and your motherboard?

Go for a G550 imo. Don't go SFX, the Node can accomodate full size ATX PSUs.

ITX 970 will definitely be louder than a DCU2, Windforce, or any custom full size cooler.


----------



## findingthelimit

I will likely wait till skylake for this build. cost isn't a concern; I'd just like to know which of the d-15 or u12s would be louder.

For the PSU, are SFX PSUs louder than regular PSUs? Is there a reason you suggested the G550? I'm still confused on which noctua 92mm and 140mm fans to get.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *findingthelimit*
> 
> I will likely wait till skylake for this build. cost isn't a concern; I'd just like to know which of the d-15 or u12s would be louder.
> 
> For the PSU, are SFX PSUs louder than regular PSUs? Is there a reason you suggested the G550? I'm still confused on which noctua 92mm and 140mm fans to get.


D15 will perform better and probably be more silent. Not sure if you can fit a rear fan with the D15 installed though.

SFX PSUs are louder. G550 is one of the most recommended PSU for the Node 304 (see OP and users' pics...).

92mm fans:
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=104&lng=fr

140mm fan:
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=52&lng=fr

Or the ULN version (they run slower).


----------



## findingthelimit

Thanks for your response! After doing some more research, I've decided to go with the u12s (purely for aesthetic reasons). I'm wondering whether ITX motherboards typically have 3 PWM ports, since i'd need a 1:2 for the front fans, one for the rear fans, and perhaps one for the CPU heatsink?

I really appreciate your help!


----------



## bobsaget

No problem









Well if you want to wait until skylake, I can't really answer your question about the mobo









For haswell I'd recommend Z97I gaming ACK (MSI), Z97I Plus or Impact VII (ASUS). I can't speak for Asrock or Gigabyte.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *findingthelimit*
> 
> Thanks for your response! After doing some more research, I've decided to go with the u12s (purely for aesthetic reasons). I'm wondering whether ITX motherboards typically have 3 PWM ports, since i'd need a 1:2 for the front fans, one for the rear fans, and perhaps one for the CPU heatsink?
> 
> I really appreciate your help!


Most boards still only have a single PWM header - some have multiple 4 pin headers, but they are voltage-controlled, not PWM. Usually, for full PWM control of case fans, need to use a PWM splitter connected to the MB CPU PWM fan header.

If you're not overclocking to the extreme, then you won't get the benefits of the D15. At 117W there's about 3 degrees difference between a U12 and a D15 - adding a 2nd fan to the U12 makes it about 1 degree. Bump up the clock/heat to 175W and the D15 is 6 degrees cooler. See OC's Doyll's chart here. And the U12 will likely be a little quieter at moderate overclocks.


----------



## findingthelimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Most boards still only have a single PWM header - some have multiple 4 pin headers, but they are voltage-controlled, not PWM. Usually, for full PWM control of case fans, need to use a PWM splitter connected to the MB CPU PWM fan header.
> 
> If you're not overclocking to the extreme, then you won't get the benefits of the D15. At 117W there's about 3 degrees difference between a U12 and a D15 - adding a 2nd fan to the U12 makes it about 1 degree. Bump up the clock/heat to 175W and the D15 is 6 degrees cooler. See OC's Doyll's chart here. And the U12 will likely be a little quieter at moderate overclocks.


Thank you! I don't have a motherboard in front of me, but does that mean I should connect the CPU_FAN header on the motherboard to both fans on the U12 as well as the 140mm fan in the rear? In that case, should the two 92mm fans in the front simply be connected to CHA_FAN (which I assume is not PWM)?


----------



## TonyL

Did I miss another rush!?









@Zjozz


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zjozz*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Have had a Fractal Design Define case for about 5-6 years now, love the clean look FD produces but because I really don't need a big case like that any more I've been wanting to change to something smaller for quite a while. The Define Mini really isn't that much smaller and the 804 wasn't really to my liking, wasn't sure about the ITX form factor but with the help of some research and this topic I've finally bought a Node 304. Gotta admit I love how tiny the case is!
> 
> Some potatophone pictures:
> (still a work in progress)
> -snip-
> 
> Specs:
> M/b: Gigabyte GA-B85N Phoenix
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4590
> CPU Cooler: Scythe Mugen 4 with a Noctua NF-F12 PWM fan
> Memory: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 2x4gb
> SSD: Crucial MX100
> GPU: Asus Radeon R9 280X
> PSU: Cooler Master V450 Semi-Modular
> 
> I'm strongly considering returning the PSU as the fan isn't as quiet as I'd hoped. Thinking of getting the Seasonic G-450 / G-550 PCGH Edition although I'm not sure about the 160mm length. I know it'll fit but not sure how I'd manage the cables.
> 
> To do list:
> - Cable management, obviously.
> - Replacing the fans, getting a spare Noctua NF-B9 PWM this week, thinking of buying another and a NF-A14 PWM for the rear. Would like to use the Noctua splitters etc to bypass the fan controller.
> - Ideally I'd switch the 2.5" SSD with a mSATA version but that's out of budget at the moment.
> - Ditch the hard drive bracket and mount the SSD either on the PSU (is that safe?) or in the front panel (double sided tape?) to maximise airflow.





Between the Seasonic G450 and the Cooler Master V450, the acoustics are very comparable. It is likely that if you do switch, you will end up with the same amount of noise.
If you are in the pursuit of silence, your best bet is to do a fan mod.
Another option is to try out the EVGA 550 GS. I hear it has solid build quality and features semi-fanless mode, fully modular, and flat cables.

@ilgello


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilgello*
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I didn't notice it was you with that setup, sick skills, my compliments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it might fit using a low profile 120 fan, althought I was thinking of using a Kraken g10 but it seems is taking more than 2.5 slots so it's a no go.
> 
> I had two of those sfx psu from Silverstone, not bad in performance but really loud without a fan mod, I am liking my CM650 too much, serving me since the days of the SG05 and won't replace it.
> 
> I think I will stick to what I have now, the case is quite far from where I sit and I mainly play games with headphones on, if I didn't get a huge deal on that 980gtx I would have keept the MSI 970gtx, super silent and always under 65 C





I appreciate the compliments!









The Kraken G10 has been outfitted in the Node 304 before, and it does fit!
Please refer to post #4641 for an example.
That is a unique setup there. Too bad the user no longer has it in that configuration.

@Tomaszal


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomaszal*
> 
> Hello guys. I've bought this case and so far I'm really happy about the quality.
> 
> What I want to do now, is to replace default Intel CPU cooler with AIO water cooler. For that I've 2 options: *Cooler Master Seidon 120V* or *Corsair H80i GT*. In either way I'll be replacing default fans with *SP120 Quiet Edition* ones.
> 
> While Seidon 120V is slightly more desirable because it costs two times less, I don't mind spending extra for better performance if H80i GT is worth it.
> 
> So what are your suggestions?
> 
> Thank you!





I think you would be better off buying a tower cooler. AIOs tend to be more worth it for 240mm radiators.
Is there any particular reason for an AIO?

Out of the two listed, the Corsair H80i GT has better potential for performance, but in the terms of cost, not that much better. If you really care for aesthetics, the Corsair one would look nicer. Otherwise at the end of the day, both coolers will do the job just fine even with mild overclocks.
A miniscule detail to keep in mind is that if you have a thicker radiator, you might lose some airflow. (_Depends on fin density as well_)

@findingthelimit


Spoiler: Original Posts



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *findingthelimit*
> 
> Long time lurker here, planning my first build in the node 304. I'm wondering why many builders here opt for the NH-U12S over the NH-D15, seeing that a couple pages back, it's indiciated that the NH-D15 would fit? Does the U12S look a lot better, in that it does not seem as crammed?
> 
> At any rate, My aim is to make the build as dust free and silent as possible, so I would like to know what components I should opt for. If I were to change both of the 92mm fans in front as well as the 140mm at the back, and I want noctua fans (I love the color), which fan should I use? There are so many models. How does the U12S compare to the D15 in terms of silence?
> 
> Finally, which PSU should I use? I will not be modding the PSU at all. Is there a benefit to using the SFX silverstone model, or are smaller PSUs generally louder, and I should use the corsair one instead?
> 
> Sorry, I forgot a question... I'd also like to know whether the ITX version of the 970 is quieter than a non-reference full sized one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *findingthelimit*
> 
> I will likely wait till skylake for this build. cost isn't a concern; I'd just like to know which of the d-15 or u12s would be louder.
> 
> For the PSU, are SFX PSUs louder than regular PSUs? Is there a reason you suggested the G550? I'm still confused on which noctua 92mm and 140mm fans to get.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *findingthelimit*
> 
> Thank you! I don't have a motherboard in front of me, but does that mean I should connect the CPU_FAN header on the motherboard to both fans on the U12 as well as the 140mm fan in the rear? In that case, should the two 92mm fans in the front simply be connected to CHA_FAN (which I assume is not PWM)?





I see you have been helped by my fellow forum members here.







Additional perspectives are always helpful!

If you want to get a feel for what the Noctua NH-U12S looks like in the case, please refer to my build at post #4483.

I personally believe that the Noctua NH-U12S looks proportionately better in the Node 304 compared to a dual-tower cooler.
I like the acoustics and the Focused Flow System of the NF-F12 better. Based on my ears, the NF-A15 is louder than the NF-F12.
In short, NH-U12S is quieter and fits better than the NH-D15. In addition, everyday performance is comparable considered its size.

If you are in the pursuit of silence, going for an SFX PSU is the wrong direction. They tend to have smaller fans and create high pitched noises when running.
The Seasonic G series have been proven in the Node 304 numerous times already.
If you want to test some new grounds, the EVGA 550 GS is an excellent candidate.
As @MicroCat has mentioned, that PSU is based on the Seasonic G series, so build quality is not an issue. It also features fully modularity, flat black cables, and most importantly a semi-fanless mode. All of those feature will help with clean looks and performance. That unit is 150mm, so you should not need to mod anything.

I personally think you should test out the default case fans first to see if you like them. Most people swap them out because of either noise or the lack of performance. I think they move enough air, so I kept the two front 92mm fans.
For replacements specifically from Noctua, you have a choice of the NF-A9 or NF-A9x14 for the two front. For the 140mm back, you could go with the NF-A14 or NF-A15.

It would help if you could let us know how many fan headers you have on the motherboard.
But yes, in general I would put the CPU fan on the CPU_FAN header.

Even before that, it would really help if you gave us an overview about your intended build.


----------



## MicroCat

@findingthelimit

You could operate them that way. If you're installing Noctua PWM 92mm fans in front (or other PWM models), then you have the option to run them in PWM mode as well. Again, using a pwm splitter. The benefit of running all fans through a PWM splitter is that the system can be quieter at idle, as PWM will allow fans to spin at lower rpm than voltage control will allow.

When the system is loaded and the cpu heats up, every fan spools up so can be noisier at load than with fixed speed case fans, like the stock node config. Which I don't mind. Prefer my systems to be silent at idle and don't mind if they breathe a bit when working out. ;-) And from experience provides a drop in CPU cooler temps with the extra airflow.

@TonyL may chime in and say that the 3pin voltage fan control in the Asus itx boards is fine. It's a personal choice. Except for PSU fans (unless modded). Which is why I like to use power supplies with very quiet fans with lazy fan profiles. Seasonic tends to have overly aggressive fan profiles, which is why I'm keen to try the EVGA GS series based on the Seasonic G platform, but with the EVGA semi-passive fan mode.


----------



## TonyL

@findingthelimit


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> @findingthelimit
> 
> You could operate them that way. If you're installing Noctua PWM 92mm fans in front (or other PWM models), then you have the option to run them in PWM mode as well. Again, using a pwm splitter. The benefit of running all fans through a PWM splitter is that the system can be quieter at idle, as PWM will allow fans to spin at lower rpm than voltage control will allow.
> 
> When the system is loaded and the cpu heats up, every fan spools up so can be noisier at load than with fixed speed case fans, like the stock node config. Which I don't mind. Prefer my systems to be silent at idle and don't mind if they breathe a bit when working out. ;-) And from experience provides a drop in CPU cooler temps with the extra airflow.
> 
> @TonyL may chime in and say that the 3pin voltage fan control in the Asus itx boards is fine. It's a personal choice. Except for PSU fans (unless modded). Which is why I like to use power supplies with very quiet fans with lazy fan profiles. Seasonic tends to have overly aggressive fan profiles, which is why I'm keen to try the EVGA GS series based on the Seasonic G platform, but with the EVGA semi-passive fan mode.





Oh. He is using an ASUS board? Then yes, that board has the ability to control 3 pin fans via voltage through their software.
I control all my fans (7 fans + pump) through the four headers I have on my MB. The software takes a little getting used to, and the fan tuning is a bit complicated.

@MicroCat
I am curious about the EVGA 550 GS as well.


----------



## findingthelimit

@TonyL @MicroCat

Thank you for your help! I will be building the system around September, so I might stick out and wait for Skylake. I will likely be buying the equivalent of a 4790k, as well as a MSI 970 (gaming 4G), generic 8gb ram (unless I can somehow find samsung's 20nm wonder ram for a reasonable price), and generic 256gb ssd. I would like to have the option of upgrading to a m.2 ssd in the future, so I would like my mobo to allow for that option.

I will be overclocking the build very lightly, and I would mainly like to keep it as silent as possible (even under load). I will definitely be replacing all the case fans. I might actually opt for the lower RPM NF-A9 FLX version for the front, as well as the NF-A14 ULN 140mm for the rear, unless either of you suggest otherwise? I have not build a system of this level in the past and really need any advice.

Thanks again!


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *findingthelimit*
> 
> @TonyL @MicroCat
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help! I will be building the system around September, so I might stick out and wait for Skylake. I will likely be buying the equivalent of a 4790k, as well as a MSI 970 (gaming 4G), generic 8gb ram (unless I can somehow find samsung's 20nm wonder ram for a reasonable price), and generic 256gb ssd. I would like to have the option of upgrading to a m.2 ssd in the future, so I would like my mobo to allow for that option.
> 
> I will be overclocking the build very lightly, and I would mainly like to keep it as silent as possible (even under load). I will definitely be replacing all the case fans. I might actually opt for the lower RPM NF-A9 FLX version for the front, as well as the NF-A14 ULN 140mm for the rear, unless either of you suggest otherwise? I have not build a system of this level in the past and really need any advice.
> 
> Thanks again!


I would suggest the PWM versions of both Noctua 92 and 140 fans. For my selfish PWM reasons, of course. That and it offers the option to get quieter at idle. And cooler at load. Suggest the A15 vs the A14. The A14 at 1500rpm is not quiet and if the Node needs a 1500rpm 140mm exhaust fan then airflow is a bigger issue - always remove the packing foam. ;-) I'm no fan of 140mm fans above 1000rpm.

Alternatively, you might consider adding a 2nd fan (F12 or P12) to the U12 and skipping the 140mm exhaust completely. Could build a shroud from the 2nd fan to the case exhaust grille and get cooler cpu temps with less noise. (The GPU may have to fend for itself tho - but it's the one dumping way more heat in the case than the cpu - so there!)

The A9 PWM vs the FLX is a better choice with its higher static pressure - it's not a direct air intake path in the Node - In fact I'd wager a pair of TonyL's fan profiles that the A9 PWM would actually be quieter in the case than the FLX version, as it would run at lower rpm for the same internal temps.


----------



## psykix

Anyone know if it's possible to get a more flexible USB 3.0 header cable? I've not checked what it's attached to at the other end yet, so it may be a no go 

Also, I have Cooler Master V550 semi modular - are these cable generic or specific to Cooler Master? Was thinking of getting some nicer short braided cables or something.

Cheers!


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I would suggest the PWM versions of both Noctua 92 and 140 fans. For my selfish PWM reasons, of course. That and it offers the option to get quieter at idle. And cooler at load. Suggest the A15 vs the A14. The A14 at 1500rpm is not quiet and if the Node needs a 1500rpm 140mm exhaust fan then airflow is a bigger issue - always remove the packing foam. ;-) I'm no fan of 140mm fans above 1000rpm.
> 
> Alternatively, you might consider adding a 2nd fan (F12 or P12) to the U12 and skipping the 140mm exhaust completely. Could build a shroud from the 2nd fan to the case exhaust grille and get cooler cpu temps with less noise. (The GPU may have to fend for itself tho - but it's the one dumping way more heat in the case than the cpu - so there!)
> 
> The A9 PWM vs the FLX is a better choice with its higher static pressure - it's not a direct air intake path in the Node - In fact I'd wager a pair of TonyL's fan profiles that the A9 PWM would actually be quieter in the case than the FLX version, as it would run at lower rpm for the same internal temps.


Considering the dimensions of the A15, I'm not sure it would fit in the rear spot.

I'm not a fan of PWM fans (aha), but that's just me. Not sure why you're saying the A9 PWM has higher static pressure than the FLX version. They have the same static pressure at the same speed (according to Noctua website): 1,5 / 1,6 mm H20 when running at 1550/1600 rpm. Both fans also have the same design.

On a more general note, it's 100% normal that the A15 is louder than a smaller fan (let's say F12) when running both at the same speed.
Anyway, the NF F12 is overrated










BTW (in French but graphics don't need words):

120 DC fans: http://www.hardware.fr/articles/874-1/comparatif-63-ventilateurs-120mm-dc.html
120 PWM fans: http://www.hardware.fr/articles/867-1/comparatif-40-ventilateurs-120mm-pwm.html
140 fans: http://www.hardware.fr/articles/886-1/comparatif-ventilateurs-140mm.html


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Considering the dimensions of the A15, I'm not sure it would fit in the rear spot.
> 
> I'm not a fan of PWM fans (aha), but that's just me. Not sure why you're saying the A9 PWM has higher static pressure than the FLX version. They have the same static pressure at the same speed (according to Noctua website): 1,5 / 1,6 mm H20 when running at 1550/1600 rpm. Both fans also have the same design.
> 
> On a more general note, it's 100% normal that the A15 is louder than a smaller fan (let's say F12) when running both at the same speed.
> Anyway, the NF F12 is overrated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW (in French but graphics don't need words):
> 
> 120 DC fans: http://www.hardware.fr/articles/874-1/comparatif-63-ventilateurs-120mm-dc.html
> 120 PWM fans: http://www.hardware.fr/articles/867-1/comparatif-40-ventilateurs-120mm-pwm.html
> 140 fans: http://www.hardware.fr/articles/886-1/comparatif-ventilateurs-140mm.html


Their conclusion as google states it, that the old AP-14 GT is still the best compromise. But, it has some strange resonances when undervolted.


Ooops was looking at the specs for the thin 92mm. However, the PWM version will still be quieter at idle - and that's important to me. I like properly executed PWM fans, like the Nocs. Many not so well made motors can get clicky as they are slowed.

The A15 should fit the node as seen in this thread with it's 120mm mounting options.

I prefer the P12 to the F12 as I'm not a fan of almost any fan (other than the GTs) beyond 1200rpm. The Shadow Wings are interesting, but over here in my locale they cost 4 times more than a Noctua P12 so that takes spins some interest off.

I like the fan comparo here at OC: http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks/0_30 - Of course, I would like it, since the P12 leads the noise-to-airflow race. ;-)

I'm curious why you don't like PWM fans... a horrible server room finger encounter with some PWM Deltas or ?


----------



## bobsaget

Mostly the fact that at certain speed, strange resonnance and sounds often happen. A crappy PWM fan can be worse than a crappy DC fan. And I like having full control on my fans (and not the system).

If you're interested in the articles I posted above, I can translate everything you need


----------



## Zjozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Did I miss another rush!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zjozz
> Between the Seasonic G450 and the Cooler Master V450, the acoustics are very comparable. It is likely that if you do switch, you will end up with the same amount of noise.
> If you are in the pursuit of silence, your best bet is to do a fan mod.
> Another option is to try out the EVGA 550 GS. I hear it has solid build quality and features semi-fanless mode, fully modular, and flat cables.


That is what I'm kinda afraid of..

A fan mod is not an option, not confident enough in my skills and I'd rather not void the warranty on a brand new PSU. The EVGA isn't an option either, it's not available yet and I'd have to return the CM V450 in the next week if I'd want to replace it. The Seasonic G-550 PCGH Edition is supposed to have a quieter fan so that might be my best option.

I want to do some more testing, preferably with new fans as well although with the recent discussion about fans I'm not sure any more what to get, lol. Noctua, pwm or not?


----------



## bobsaget

Noise is a question of personal tolerance. IMO, get the G550, it's not loud, and don't replace the case fans. See if it fits your needs. If not, start spending more


----------



## Tomaszal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> what's your cpu? Are you planning overclocking?
> 
> Corsair SP are not cheap but not great, there some other options to consider if you want to replace the included fans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Did I miss another rush!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you would be better off buying a tower cooler. AIOs tend to be more worth it for 240mm radiators.
> Is there any particular reason for an AIO?
> 
> Out of the two listed, the Corsair H80i GT has better potential for performance, but in the terms of cost, not that much better. If you really care for aesthetics, the Corsair one would look nicer. Otherwise at the end of the day, both coolers will do the job just fine even with mild overclocks.
> A miniscule detail to keep in mind is that if you have a thicker radiator, you might lose some airflow. (_Depends on fin density as well_)


Hi, thanks for your answers.

I have i5-4690K, which I plan on overclocking to 4.7 GHz at 1.3 volts.

I duscussed the reasons of getting one of those in here and just wanted to get sure about my decision.








The main reason is because I live in Lithuania and these two are the best choices here.

The things I'm concered with the most are temperatures and noisiness. I preffer good looks too, but I don't think they're worth double the price (although I could invest some money in the looks).
Although I am actually planning on making a custom window with custom sleeveng and led's, which is for most people totally useless and a waste of money.

So I'd like to know which one you think is better for me and why?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## TonyL

@findingthelimit


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *findingthelimit*
> 
> @TonyL @MicroCat
> 
> Thank you for your help! I will be building the system around September, so I might stick out and wait for Skylake. I will likely be buying the equivalent of a 4790k, as well as a MSI 970 (gaming 4G), generic 8gb ram (unless I can somehow find samsung's 20nm wonder ram for a reasonable price), and generic 256gb ssd. I would like to have the option of upgrading to a m.2 ssd in the future, so I would like my mobo to allow for that option.
> 
> I will be overclocking the build very lightly, and I would mainly like to keep it as silent as possible (even under load). I will definitely be replacing all the case fans. I might actually opt for the lower RPM NF-A9 FLX version for the front, as well as the NF-A14 ULN 140mm for the rear, unless either of you suggest otherwise? I have not build a system of this level in the past and really need any advice.
> 
> Thanks again!





Sounds like a plan. I am not too sure how quickly those m-ITX Z107? boards will come out.
Is there any particular purpose you have in mind for this build? It looks like a gaming build so far. The unlocked i7 can not hurt if you have the budget for it.

I would opt for the PWM versions as well. That way I can ramp up the fan for extra performance when I need it, and to turn them down during idle.
If you get a lower RPM version off that bat, then at full tilt, that is what you will get out.
So I like to have some headroom at the top end so that I can tap into it when I need it.

@Zjozz


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zjozz*
> 
> That is what I'm kinda afraid of..
> 
> A fan mod is not an option, not confident enough in my skills and I'd rather not void the warranty on a brand new PSU. The EVGA isn't an option either, it's not available yet and I'd have to return the CM V450 in the next week if I'd want to replace it. The Seasonic G-550 PCGH Edition is supposed to have a quieter fan so that might be my best option.
> 
> I want to do some more testing, preferably with new fans as well although with the recent discussion about fans I'm not sure any more what to get, lol. Noctua, pwm or not?





See the last comment above for some insight about which version of fans I prefer and why.

It can not hurt to try a different PSU. Go for the Seasonic G550 and see what happens. You only lose time with cable management.
Concerning your inquiry from your post before this one, the length of the PSU (160 mm) is fine. You will be able to fit this unit without an issue.
The modular cables also happen to sit below the GPU. Semi-modularity will help with your cable management.

@Tomaszal


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomaszal*
> 
> Hi, thanks for your answers.
> 
> I have i5-4690K, which I plan on overclocking to 4.7 GHz at 1.3 volts.
> 
> I duscussed the reasons of getting one of those in here and just wanted to get sure about my decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main reason is because I live in Lithuania and these two are the best choices here.
> 
> The things I'm concered with the most are temperatures and noisiness. I preffer good looks too, but I don't think they're worth double the price (although I could invest some money in the looks).
> Although I am actually planning on making a custom window with custom sleeveng and led's, which is for most people totally useless and a waste of money.
> 
> So I'd like to know which one you think is better for me and why?
> 
> Thanks a lot!





Wow. If you are pumping in 1.3V, I would try to get the best you could get. That chip runs a bit hot, so every little bit of extra radiator space will only help you.
Overclocking and acoustics do not go well together unless you are willing to pay more (_custom loop_). Even then, for an AIO, there must be some sort of compromise.
Keep in mind that you will be getting Corsair Link with the H80i GT. Corsair claims that you will be able to monitor coolant temperatures with that software.

The stock fans are a bit loud, but that is why they can push a lot of air. They were designed for radiators, so even if you so swap out the stock fans with Corsair SP120 editions, the performance gain will be low or minimal (~2C - 4C).
I am not trying to deter you from getting the intended setup you have in mind. I am just letting you know what I have seen from my own experience.
One of the major reasons why I would swap the stock fans is because of the noise they produce. (_Although not economically friendly, it gives you the peace of mind. Even then, since when was custom building budget friendly in the first place?_







)

Custom window? Why not?! Waste of money? Well..., you heard my comments on that already. Those little touches might make the overall presentation that much better though.








I like to showcase my efforts, so I went all out.
Refer to my build at post #4483 if you are interested.


----------



## Tomaszal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Wow. If you are pumping in 1.3V, I would try to get the best you could get. That chip runs a bit hot, so every little bit of extra radiator space will only help you.
> Overclocking and acoustics do not go well together unless you are willing to pay more (_custom loop_). Even then, for an AIO, there must be some sort of compromise.
> Keep in mind that you will be getting Corsair Link with the H80i GT. Corsair claims that you will be able to monitor coolant temperatures with that software.


Yeah, I might not go full blown overclocking, that's just the first settings I'll try to go. I'll probably settle in the middle between sound and performance








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> The stock fans are a bit loud, but that is why they can push a lot of air. They were designed for radiators, so even if you so swap out the stock fans with Corsair SP120 editions, the performance gain will be low or minimal (~2C - 4C).
> I am not trying to deter you from getting the intended setup you have in mind. I am just letting you know what I have seen from my own experience.
> One of the major reasons why I would swap the stock fans is because of the noise they produce. (_Although not economically friendly, it gives you the peace of mind. Even then, since when was custom building budget friendly in the first place?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I know and that's pretty much the only reason I want to swap default fans. I've read that default ones are extremely loud at higher load, so I don't mind spending some money for that.
To be honest the reason why I started this build is because of my really old pc that was pretty loud and big. I decided that if I'm spending all my money anyways, I better spend it for good.








Although for that I'll need to work this summer a bit. I'm still just a teenager in a country with huge taxes on everything, but I think it'll worth it. I mean, this is both new PC and nice experience of building a custom one for me, so I'm surely not loosing anything. Well, exept the money








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Custom window? Why not?! Waste of money? Well..., you heard my comments on that already. Those little touches might make the overall presentation that much better though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to showcase my efforts, so I went all out.
> Refer to my build at post #4483 if you are interested.


That seethrough case looks amazing, although I was planning to do something like this (nothing against your way of doing it, I just prefer it like this







). The only huge problem is that I don't have any tools to do that, so I'll have to either ask a bunch of people if I can borrow them or try to find a company that cuts holes in metals in certain shape.

Thanks again for your answer









P.S. I'm new at this forum and I might not know all the rules, if I have to put quotes in sliders, please tell me.









P.S.S. Here's the list of decent avaliable AIO coolers here in Lithuania:


If you could help me choose one I would be really glad.


----------



## TonyL

@Tomaszal
That is alright. No offense taken.








You like to be a little more discrete. I understand. _Silent confidence._

Get that build together, then think about modding later.









Honestly, you really can not go wrong with any of those. At best, they are maybe 2-5C different in terms of everyday performance. Only the thicker radiators will feature a better top end performance during overclocking.
I prefer Corsair, but pick the one where you could get support so that in case something does go wrong, you can claim for warranty.
The H55/60 are a bit old, but still work well. The H80i GT is the newest. If you want no fuss with software, the H75 is a good option. I believe the H75 replaces the H55/60.
You could take a look at the H60, then compare it with the H75. Otherwise, if you want the latest and greatest with the most features and performance, the H80i GT is a good bet.

You are doing fine with posting.
I personally use the spoilers to help reduce the length and clutter of my posts.
It is there to give people context to what I was originally replying to.


----------



## Tomaszal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> That is alright. No offense taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like to be a little more discrete. I understand. _Silent confidence._


Man, sorry but my knowlege of English ends at word "discrete".








Sorry, it's my third language, still in the process of learning








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Get that build together, then think about modding later.


Yeah that's what I'll do, just planning for the future








Currently these are parts that I have purchased already. You can see high taxes that I was talking about here...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Honestly, you really can not go wrong with any of those. At best, they are maybe 2-5C different in terms of everyday performance. Only the thicker radiators will feature a better top end performance during overclocking.
> I prefer Corsair, but pick the one where you could get support so that in case something does go wrong, you can claim for warranty.
> The H55/60 are a bit old, but still work well. The H80i GT is the newest. If you want no fuss with software, the H75 is a good option. I believe the H75 replaces the H55/60.
> You could take a look at the H60, then compare it with the H75. Otherwise, if you want the latest and greatest with the most features and performance, the H80i GT is a good bet.


I will probably go for the H80i GT, but I've read that many people are having issues with Corsair Link. I usually love ability to control hardware with software, it just makes it much more convinient








And also, will SP120 Quiet Edition be enough, or should I go with performance ones (I'd like to avoid that, because people say they're a lot more noisier)?


----------



## TonyL

_Discrete_ as in more reserved and not as out there.

The Corsair SP120 Quiet Editions should be fine if you are going for silence.
At 1450 RPM for full tilt, I think those fans should be able to push enough air to provide decent performance.
At that RPM they will be audible for sure, so good thing those have PWM control.

For the Performance Editions at 2350 RPM, they have excellent static pressure, but sound like your system is about to take off.
Run the stock fans at max speed to hear about what I am talking about.


----------



## Tomaszal

@TonyL
Thanks again. So yeah, I'm probably going with the H80i GT + SP120 Quiet Edition.
And what do you think about CS550M power supply? Should I get CX600M for about the same price (even a little cheaper) or is CS series better?

Thank you!


----------



## findingthelimit

@TonyL

Upon looking at the fan specs, I am a little taken aback by the 92mm PWM fan. I assume the NF-A15 at the back would've be too loud being 1200/900rpm max, but the 92mm PWM NF-A9 goes up to 2000RPM at loud. Isn't that very audible? In that case, I would probably opt for a NF-A15 PWM (instead of ULN) for the rear, but go for the NF-A9 FLX in front.


----------



## bobsaget

2000 rpm, even for a 92mm fan, is very audible, if not noisy. You can however regulate the max fan speed in your BIOS settings. That's the beauty of PWM.

Guys I'm not really sure a NF A15 can fit in the rear case spot. This is a 150*140mm fan, not a 140*140mm one. Never seen a build with this specific fan at the rear.


----------



## Indio22

I picked up the Node 304 a few weeks ago from NewEgg when it was on sale. I want to use it as part of this build, with some parts I either got on good deals, or am pulling out of some other builds:

CPU: i5-2400 (got this Sandybridge a few years back on Microcenter deal, pulling it from another build)
MOTHERBOARD: Zotac H67ITX-C-E (only new 6 sata loaded board I could find at decent price for Sandy socket)
RAM: 2x4gb sticks (had these laying around from when RAM was cheap)
OS/APP DRIVE: 128gb Sandisk SSD
DATA DRIVE: 4tb Toshiba (will add more platters later)
PSU: Corsair CS450M Gold Modular (gold efficiency since this build will be on a lot and got it cheap after rebate)

The intention is for the build to handle the following:

A) Central data storage to be accessed by various household PCs.
B) Run virtual machine to host kids Minecraft server.
C) Try running Plex/Kodi or other such application to stream movies/tv shows to non-PC devices local and over internet.
D) Might end up doubling as HTPC with TV tuner card, to record watch TV shows.

What do you guys think of this build, in terms of handling the items I mentioned? Too little, too much or just about right? Thanks for any advice.

(In particular I am hoping that Zotac board works out ok - I have never tried that brand before.)


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Mostly the fact that at certain speed, strange resonnance and sounds often happen. A crappy PWM fan can be worse than a crappy DC fan. And I like having full control on my fans (and not the system).
> 
> If you're interested in the articles I posted above, I can translate everything you need


Ah...you like being in control. I get that. ;-)

And I still owe you two of TonyL's fan profiles - this is going to be an expensive mistake with what he charges for those. Although the PWM 92 Noc does have higher static pressure and airflow at full clip, so maybe I get away with only paying you only one.

Thank you for the linguistic offer. If you have the time, I'd like to see a translation for, yup, their 120mm PWM test results. Do they state any subjective impressions of the noise characteristics? Or offer any recordings? SPCR has recordings of all their fan tests, but are only in mono and sound bad in the cold anechoic chamber.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> 2000 rpm, even for a 92mm fan, is very audible, if not noisy. You can however regulate the max fan speed in your BIOS settings. That's the beauty of PWM.
> 
> Guys I'm not really sure a NF A15 can fit in the rear case spot. This is a 150*140mm fan, not a 140*140mm one. Never seen a build with this specific fan at the rear.


The A15 has 120mm mounting holes and the Node supports a 120mm exhaust fan, so it should work. I'll be confirming that pretty soon.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Ah...you like being in control. I get that. ;-)
> 
> And I still owe you two of TonyL's fan profiles - this is going to be an expensive mistake with what he charges for those. Although the PWM 92 Noc does have higher static pressure and airflow at full clip, so maybe I get away with only paying you only one.
> 
> Thank you for the linguistic offer. If you have the time, I'd like to see a translation for, yup, their 120mm PWM test results. Do they state any subjective impressions of the noise characteristics? Or offer any recordings? SPCR has recordings of all their fan tests, but are only in mono and sound bad in the cold anechoic chamber.


Not sure to understand your second paragraph lol.

They state subjective impressions of the noise characteristics beyond the graph (such as strange noises or unpleasant sound signature). I can work on a quick translation at the end of the week. Any other translation needed for a specific fan?

edit: about the nf a15, it's not a problem of holes, but of size (to be confirmed). We are still talking about fans btw.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Not sure to understand your second paragraph lol.
> 
> They state subjective impressions of the noise characteristics beyond the graph (such as strange noises or unpleasant sound signature). I can work on a quick translation at the end of the week. Any other translation needed for a specific fan?
> 
> edit: about the nf a15, it's not a problem of holes, but of size (to be confirmed). We are still talking about fans btw.


In my ill-advised post boasting about the Noc 92mm PWM, I said I'd bet two of TonyL's fan profiles that it would perform better than the FLX version. ;-)

Don't knock yourself out with the translation - curious about their comparison of the Silent Wings to the Shadow Wings vs the P12 tho.

Regarding the A15, understand now. That extra 10mm might be an issue, but me and the dremel are willing to take that chance...;-)

And speaking of putting bigger things in the little node, how did you fit the 171mm tall True 140 Power when Fractal states 165mm as the max cooler height?


----------



## TonyL

@findingthelimit


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *findingthelimit*
> 
> @TonyL
> 
> Upon looking at the fan specs, I am a little taken aback by the 92mm PWM fan. I assume the NF-A15 at the back would've be too loud being 1200/900rpm max, but the 92mm PWM NF-A9 goes up to 2000RPM at loud. Isn't that very audible? In that case, I would probably opt for a NF-A15 PWM (instead of ULN) for the rear, but go for the NF-A9 FLX in front.





@bobsaget & @MicroCat. I can confirm the the NF-A15 will fit the Node 304 as an exhaust with no issues. Although the fan does have a 150mm dimension, that additional width will be towards the sides of the case. I know this because I own one myself.
An additional example could be seen at post #1656.

Whatever you buy, Noctua will take care of you. They include a whole bunch of goodies that delivers the best overall experience you could possibly get from their fans.








I think that it is good that there is a high top end, so that you can tap into it when needed. The beauty of PWM fans is that you can control the speed to your liking, so even though the max RPM is high, that does not mean you can not turn it down. On top of that, Noctua includes a low noise adapter with their PWM fans as well.
I believe there is only one version of the NF-A15. I think you should be fine if you got the PWM version for every fan.

@Indio22


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indio22*
> 
> I picked up the Node 304 a few weeks ago from NewEgg when it was on sale. I want to use it as part of this build, with some parts I either got on good deals, or am pulling out of some other builds:
> 
> CPU: i5-2400 (got this Sandybridge a few years back on Microcenter deal, pulling it from another build)
> MOTHERBOARD: Zotac H67ITX-C-E (only new 6 sata loaded board I could find at decent price for Sandy socket)
> RAM: 2x4gb sticks (had these laying around from when RAM was cheap)
> OS/APP DRIVE: 128gb Sandisk SSD
> DATA DRIVE: 4tb Toshiba (will add more platters later)
> PSU: Corsair CS450M Gold Modular (gold efficiency since this build will be on a lot and got it cheap after rebate)
> 
> The intention is for the build to handle the following:
> 
> A) Central data storage to be accessed by various household PCs.
> B) Run virtual machine to host kids Minecraft server.
> C) Try running Plex/Kodi or other such application to stream movies/tv shows to non-PC devices local and over internet.
> D) Might end up doubling as HTPC with TV tuner card, to record watch TV shows.
> 
> What do you guys think of this build, in terms of handling the items I mentioned? Too little, too much or just about right? Thanks for any advice.
> 
> (In particular I am hoping that Zotac board works out ok - I have never tried that brand before.)





At a quick glance, I think you should be good to go.
I am not too familiar with Sandy Bridge ITX boards.


----------



## Zjozz

Anyone know if it's safe to route the cpu power cable through the little opening below the GPU?

Like this?


----------



## bobsaget

Yes.


----------



## findingthelimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @findingthelimit
> @bobsaget & @MicroCat. I can confirm the the NF-A15 will fit the Node 304 as an exhaust with no issues. Although the fan does have a 150mm dimension, that additional width will be towards the sides of the case. I know this because I own one myself.
> An additional example could be seen at post #1656.
> 
> Whatever you buy, Noctua will take care of you. They include a whole bunch of goodies that delivers the best overall experience you could possibly get from their fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that it is good that there is a high top end, so that you can tap into it when needed. The beauty of PWM fans is that you can control the speed to your liking, so even though the max RPM is high, that does not mean you can not turn it down. On top of that, Noctua includes a low noise adapter with their PWM fans as well.
> I believe there is only one version of the NF-A15. I think you should be fine if you got the PWM version for every fan.
> 
> @Indio22
> At a quick glance, I think you should be good to go.
> I am not too familiar with Sandy Bridge ITX boards.


Does that indicate that if the NF-A15 is used, I won't be able to fit both fans from the heat sink?

I'm confused because according to this image; http://www.pcgamers.net.au/images/techspace/hardware/cooling/noctua-nhu12s/gallery1/IMG_5566.JPG; both fans from the heatsink would fit if the stock rear 140mm is used. Is the noctua 140mm wider?


----------



## TonyL

What you seem to be concerned about is the depth of the fans.

You should be fine. With the Noctua NH-U12S you will be able to run a push-pull setup including the exhaust fan in the case.

It looks like you answered your own question with the picture provided.


----------



## Tomaszal

Does anyone know if Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming GPU will fit into this case with CS550M in it? I know that Node 304 can fit maximum of 310mm GPU and that G1 is 312mm, but do those 2mm really matter that much?

Thanks!


----------



## TonyL

@Tomaszal
Yes it will fit without an issue.








There is actually plenty of room to get that GPU in there despite the stated maximum GPU length allowed.

Please refer to post #4918 to see an example of the exact combo you stated.

Another example of the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming in the case can be seen at post #5448.


----------



## Tomaszal

That's awesome!
Thank you!


----------



## trento

Some internal shots of my 304


----------



## Zjozz

Picked up the Seasonic G-550 PCGH today, that bigger PSU definitely makes it harder to manage the cables.

Still a work in progress but some more pictures:

Pretty happy with this side, moved the SSD to the front panel and looped the power switch/LED cables underneath the motherboard.


Quite a mess, really struggling to get that motherboard power cable under control, hitting one of the GPUs heatpipes right now, not sure if that's a good idea.


The cables for the GPU take up way too much space.


Think I'll pick up a Noctua A15 next week, with the extra splitter I can bypass the fan controller which saves me some space because it won't need the molex power. Without the molex I might have some better options for the GPU power cables hehe..


----------



## wasabimaster

Another option could be a 2x molex to pci-e power adapter, just in case you want to keep the fan controller. I've actually been thinking that option myself but decided to keep the PWM control instead.


----------



## Zjozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wasabimaster*
> 
> Another option could be a 2x molex to pci-e power adapter, just in case you want to keep the fan controller. I've actually been thinking that option myself but decided to keep the PWM control instead.


Could yeah, although I dont necessarily need to keep the fan controller..







Would also probably create even more cable clutter hehe


----------



## TonyL

Looks like you got your build together. The omission of the drive cages really opens up the space in the case.
It looks like you want to make that area a no-fly zone for airflow purposes.

Here are a few tips if you want clean up the routing of the cables.
I would ditch the manual fan controller all-together. That will eliminate a molex cable.
For all of the MB power cables, I would go up and over the PSU, but tucked under the two 92mm fans. Then go back down and follow the frame of the case until you reach the needed plugs.
For the GPU cable, fold any excess length at the corner where PSU cables start, following the frame vertically. Then plug coming from the top corner.

These touches will help make your cable routing much cleaner.
Have fun!


----------



## DHphoto

Looking to order my first build ever, let me know what you think..I can't decide on PSU and CPU cooler as I'd liked to run something inline with the rear fan so im leaning towards a Noctua...there is no window so I'm not worried about things not matching. My budget was 1k with OS but there aren't many sales going on right now so unsure if I'm still going to buy everything at once or try to catch sales here and there....
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($215.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($111.98 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($53.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($99.98 @ OutletPC)
*Storage:* Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($69.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card ($339.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($86.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($86.95 @ OutletPC)
*Total:* $1065.86
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-05-18 00:04 EDT-0400_


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DHphoto*
> 
> Looking to order my first build ever, let me know what you think..I can't decide on PSU and CPU cooler as I'd liked to run something inline with the rear fan so im leaning towards a Noctua...there is no window so I'm not worried about things not matching. My budget was 1k with OS but there aren't many sales going on right now so unsure if I'm still going to buy everything at once or try to catch sales here and there....
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($215.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($111.98 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($53.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($99.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Storage:* Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($69.99 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card ($339.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($86.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($86.95 @ OutletPC)
> *Total:* $1065.86
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-05-18 00:04 EDT-0400_


i don't think u can fit the gtx970 if u get a modular psu.


----------



## DHphoto

Which is why im on here for suggesting to my build, lol.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> In my ill-advised post boasting about the Noc 92mm PWM, I said I'd bet two of TonyL's fan profiles that it would perform better than the FLX version. ;-)
> 
> Don't knock yourself out with the translation - curious about their comparison of the Silent Wings to the Shadow Wings vs the P12 tho.
> 
> Regarding the A15, understand now. That extra 10mm might be an issue, but me and the dremel are willing to take that chance...;-)
> 
> And speaking of putting bigger things in the little node, how did you fit the 171mm tall True 140 Power when Fractal states 165mm as the max cooler height?


A 170mm cooler fits just fine (without the central metal bar), there is even room for a 175mm cooler I think.

_About that translation, I worked on their 120 PWM benchmarks:_

Note that I did not include all graphs, but the whole text is translated.

*Noctua NF P12 and NF F12*

"Let us now interest ourselves to both fans of the famous Austrian brand, the NF-F12 PWM and NF-P12 PWM. Both Noctua fans are specially designed to develop high static pressure (1.68 mmH20 for the NF-P12 PWM and 2.61 mmH2O for the NF-F12 PWM), which should make them particularly suitable for radiator. The NF-P12 PWM is an "update" of the well known NF-P12 and NF-F12 PWM is completely new. The first should provide an airflow of 92.3 m3 / h, or about 54.32 CFM at its maximum speed of 1300rpm, while the latter provides 93.4 m3 / h, or about 54.97 CFM the speed of 1500rpm.

As usual with Noctua, the bundle is provided is exhaustive, and both fans are delivered with
- 4 (short) flexible fixings
- 4 screws, a PWM Y cable (NA-YC1) to connect two fans on the same header
- a voltage reducer (NA-RC6 to NF-P12 PWM and NA-RC8 for NF-F12 PWM) which reduces the maximum speed of NF-F12 PWM to 1200rpm and that of NF-P12 PWM to 900rpm while maintaining the benefit of the PWM control
- a 30cm extension (NA-EC1) since the power cable is only 20cm long.
Note that all these accessories are wrapped, and the NF-F12 PWM has predisposed silicone corners around its frame.

The minimum voltage of these two fans is not mentioned. We found 5,3V for the NF-F12 PWM and 5,8V for the NF-P12 PWM, which is low, although this criterion is of less importance for a PWM fan. The maximum power consumption turns out however very small, and consistent with what Noctua announces with 0.05A maximum.

The finish is very good, as often with Noctua.

Last thing before moving on to the results, these fans are guaranteed 6 years, and their average price is 20 €.



Let's start our review with the NF-P12 PWM: it produces an uniform, relatively pleasant and uniform sound. Without restriction, performance is not as good as our be quiet! reference, but the NF F12 performs identically on radiator, and impeccable behavior when fed by PWM.

But what about the NF-F12 PWM? Without restriction, it is one of the worst of all tested fans. It might be logical, since this is a model developed specifically for use on the radiator, where it is true that he is doing well, but not exceptionally well either.

Apart from that, it vibrates and the sound is not as pleasant, leaving a large part to a pronounced engine noise, while being instable at certain speed. Considering its price, we were disappointed.

Surprised by the results still disappointing Noctua flagship model, we tested a second and a third copy of different origins which gave similar results to the first. Incidentally we compared in actual NF-F12 PWM and NF-P12 PWM. For this we have placed them in a cooler Thermalright Venomous X, himself responsible for cooling an Intel Core i7-860. We used OCCT 4.2.0 software to load the processor (OCCT Linpack) and read the temperature probes. The reported temperatures are the average of 4 sensors.

As you can see, at 940 rpm NF-P12 PWM is about as noisy as the NF-F12 PWM at 720 rpm. Despite its unique design, the NF-F12 PWM does not shine in this test, which requires us to maintain our previous observations.

NFP12


NFF12
"

*Be Quiet! SilentWings 1/2 and ShadowWings PWM*

"Physically, the PWM SilentWings and ShadowWings are twins, and the similarity does not end there, since they share the maximum speed (1500rpm), the air flow produced (50.5 CFM) and the static pressure (1.63 mm H2O) are also identical according to the manufacturer.

As for the differences, SilentWings PWM uses a fluid dynamic bearing, which should ensure him an impressive life of 300,000 hours (34 years of continuous use!), while the ShadowWings uses a rifle bearing (200,000 h).

We measure on our side 0,08A of power consumption for both models. As for the starting voltage, we measured 3.8 and 3,9V respectively.

Both fans are also delivered with 5 plastic rivets and 5 rubber washers, necessary for the use of their integrated anti-vibration mountings.

Finish is very good in both cases with an advantage SilentWings for its long (45 cm) sheathed cable, where the ShadowWings has one glued cable (45 cm too).

Last but not least, these two be quiet! are guaranteed for 3 years.

UPDATE: The PWM SilentWings 2 includes the same features as the PWM SilentWings first name, while adopting a more comprehensive bundle and a more versatile mounting system (user has the choice of anti-vibration mounts similar to those of the ShadowWings and SilentWings "1 ", or of more conventional screws). Its consumption is identical to that of SilenWings, but its starting voltage is a little higher (3.8V).



You already know the be quiet! ShadowWings, as we use it as reference fan. This fan simply provides one of the best airflow / noise ratio among all fans tested today. This does not mean that it is free of small defects, such as light friction noise emitted at low speed, as well as small vibration, fortunately fairly well attenuated by the antivibration mountings. Fed by PWM, it is faultless, without noise noted.

A little more upscale, the SilentWings PWM (which will soon be replaced by the Silenwings "2" PWM) has substantially the same behavior that the ShadowWings, while making a little more noise. And if it vibrates a little less and goes a little lower down in the RPM regime, it also emits a light rolling friction noise, yet more pronounced than those of his "little" brother. Fed by PWM, nothing to report either.

On the radiator, the two be quiet! are doing rather well.

UPDATE: The PWM SilentWings 2 has the same qualities of the other two be quiet !, but this time, the bearing is blameless, which is an improvement we can only welcome. However we should not expect miracles, the differences between the three be quiet! remain low. Perhaps this difference grow over time. Hard to say. Note that we tested a second copy of SilentWings PWM 2 which gave similar results to the first, although it was slightly worse between 1000 and 1350rpm.

SHADOWWINGS


SILENTWINGS


SILENTWINGS2
"

ALL CREDITS GOES TO HARDWARE.FR


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DHphoto*
> 
> Which is why im on here for suggesting to my build, lol.


what's your priority? A faster gpu or cable management?

If u are getting a modular psu, the shortest dual fan gpu i can think of is XFX R9 285. It's about 220mm. It will cross the modular psu length slightly but if u just use one 2 sata psu cables, it should fit. Other option is to get an even shorter gpu like Sapphire R9 285 itx or Asus gtx960. Both are single fan and are short enough.

Lastly, I believe Silverstone has an even shorter modular psu at only 140mm. But i'm not sure if it can fit the longer cards.


----------



## MicroCat

@bobsaget

Thank you for posting the translation! Could be a big moneysaver here, while the SilentWings 2 costs about 25% more than the Noc P12, the ShadowWings costs 3X! Probably a supply issue on the far side of the pond. And by their analysis, not much to choose between the Silent and the Shadow. When they state "the NF F12 performs identically on radiator" to their ShadowWings reference, is that rad a rad or a heatsink?

Again, thanks for taking the time to put into words, those words!


----------



## bobsaget

No problem.

Their "radiator" testing is done with a watercooling radiator.

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/867-2/protocole-test.html

Be Quiet! also offers a more affordable product line than the ShadowWings/SilentWings named PureWings.
The 120mm version is not recommended, but the 140mm offers a very decent performance/noise/price ratio.
http://www.hardware.fr/focus/95/be-quiet-pure-wings-2-120-140mm-test.html

I have the 140mm PureWings 2 at the back of my case, it performs great at 7v, while being extremely silent.


----------



## DHphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> what's your priority? A faster gpu or cable management?
> 
> If u are getting a modular psu, the shortest dual fan gpu i can think of is XFX R9 285. It's about 220mm. It will cross the modular psu length slightly but if u just use one 2 sata psu cables, it should fit. Other option is to get an even shorter gpu like Sapphire R9 285 itx or Asus gtx960. Both are single fan and are short enough.
> 
> Lastly, I believe Silverstone has an even shorter modular psu at only 140mm. But i'm not sure if it can fit the longer cards.


quietness is my priority


----------



## TonyL

@trento
What are the specs for your build?
Some background information would be nice

@DHphoto


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DHphoto*
> 
> Looking to order my first build ever, let me know what you think..I can't decide on PSU and CPU cooler as I'd liked to run something inline with the rear fan so im leaning towards a Noctua...there is no window so I'm not worried about things not matching. My budget was 1k with OS but there aren't many sales going on right now so unsure if I'm still going to buy everything at once or try to catch sales here and there....
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($215.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($111.98 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($53.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($99.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Storage:* Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($69.99 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card ($339.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($86.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($86.95 @ OutletPC)
> *Total:* $1065.86
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-05-18 00:04 EDT-0400_





Looks like a mainstream gaming build.
If you are on a budget, maybe Noctua is not the best choice. Only get Noctua if you want a good balance between acoustics and performance.
I would advise you to get something like the Hyper 212+ EVO. It is bang for the buck for cooling. There is no need for such a stellar cooler if you are not overclocking.

Is there any particular reason for getting a Z97 board with a locked chip? Perhaps you want to have the option to replace the CPU with an unlocked version?
I would recommend the Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3. Just for a little more, you get hyperthreading.
Nonetheless, the i5 4690 works just as great for gaming.

I would opt for an 850 EVO to avoid the degradation of performance on the 840 EVO. I personally use the 840 EVO and have not had any issues, but once in a while I need to run a maintenance program to refresh the performance. 120 GB is a good start, but I would try to get the 250 GB for longevity purposes. It does not cost that much more for the EVO series.

Modularity on a PSU is actually preferred because cable management is a pain with a snake.
A good place to start is the EVGA 550 GS. It features a semi-fanless design, flat black cables, and full modularity.
The Seasonic G550 is a classic that has been used often in this case. Another favorite is the CoolerMaster V550S.
The Node 304 can accommodate up to a 160mm non-modular unit, or a 150mm modular unit _with_ a full length GPU.

Other than that, you are about good to go.
Feel free to ask more questions!


----------



## DHphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @trento
> What are the specs for your build?
> Some background information would be nice
> 
> @DHphoto
> Looks like a mainstream gaming build.
> If you are on a budget, maybe Noctua is not the best choice. Only get Noctua if you want a good balance between acoustics and performance.
> I would advise you to get something like the Hyper 212+ EVO. It is bang for the buck for cooling. There is no need for such a stellar cooler if you are not overclocking.
> 
> Is there any particular reason for getting a Z97 board with a locked chip? Perhaps you want to have the option to replace the CPU with an unlocked version?
> I would recommend the Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3. Just for a little more, you get hyperthreading.
> Nonetheless, the i5 4690 works just as great for gaming.
> 
> I would opt for an 850 EVO to avoid the degradation of performance on the 840 EVO. I personally use the 840 EVO and have not had any issues, but once in a while I need to run a maintenance program to refresh the performance. 120 GB is a good start, but I would try to get the 250 GB for longevity purposes. It does not cost that much more for the EVO series.
> 
> Modularity on a PSU is actually preferred because cable management is a pain with a snake.
> A good place to start is the EVGA 550 GS. It features a semi-fanless design, flat black cables, and full modularity.
> The Seasonic G550 is a classic that has been used often in this case. Another favorite is the CoolerMaster V550S.
> The Node 304 can accommodate up to a 160mm non-modular unit, or a 150mm modular unit _with_ a full length GPU.
> 
> Other than that, you are about good to go.
> Feel free to ask more questions!


I only play one or two games and do some photo editing (not large batch) but I want something a little future proof

I have a 212 Evo now, I hate dealing with the little metal clips that keep the fan on, they bend fins real easy and I haven't seen anyone run one in this case parallel with the case fans.

I'm a noob so the daunting task of overclocking a CPU is out of the question i guess otherwise I would have gotten the K. I've got a firm understanding of overclocking the GPU though but may or maynot do that. What is the dfference between the I5 and the Xeon? I know its basiclly like a lower end I7?

If you have a better/cheaper solution for motherboards let me know.


----------



## whyme88

Hi guys,

I've been a silent reader of this thread since about two and a half years and thought it's time to contribute as well.
First of all, let me thank you all for the fantastic builds and help you provide people. I cannot speak for other silent readers, but it was an incredible help and great source of inspiration!

Over the last two years I've built two little Node 304 systems and still love their size (of course sometimes still dreaming of smaller systems with more punch







). Sadly, I did not listen to you guys when it came to modular power supplies hence resulting in "CABLES EVERYWHERE".

I decided to post today because I wanted to share the G10 mod with an ASUS R9 290 in the Node 304 using an H90.
It does fit well, even including the CPU cooler. The CPU (Xeon 1230 V3) is cooled using a Noctua NH-U14S and neither graphics card nor CPU hit above 51°C while gaming.

Sadly though, the pump has a very annoying buzzing sound which is far louder than all the coolers in the case right now and using the Kraken G10, the constant running 92mm fan is louder than the original DCU II cooler during idle. BUT during gaming the systems noise output barely increases and cools the graphics card by about 35°C additionally compared to the previous setup.

Here are some pictures. As I said, I am sorry for the horrible cabling. Everything fits into the chassis, I just forgot to take one last picture.

There was one small problem with fitting the H90 in properly (screwing the radiator into the back fan position was not possible ). What I mean by this is that the radiator can usually be screwed into the back fan position if the tube entries to the radiator are not on the same side as the graphics card, otherwise the tube fittings and the Kraken G10 backplate collide.

My radiator is now placed inside the case without being tighten down with screws but instead held in position with tape and a supporting foam from the bottom of the case. It seems to be working fine so far.
Maybe one day a few well positioned drill holes could solve that problem









Anyway, here are some pictures:

IMG_20150514_165255.jpg 2128k .jpg file


IMG_20150514_114830.jpg 2529k .jpg file


IMG_20150515_005055.jpg 2099k .jpg file


IMG_20150514_184746.jpg 1845k .jpg file


Thanks again guys. without this thread I would most likely not even own one of these cuties


----------



## TonyL

@whyme88
Nice! Welcome! That type of modding is right up my alley!








You are reporting some excellent temperatures for the GPU. I might need to get myself a proper bracket, or maybe I could try removing the copper shim I have.

I do not know if you have came across the post of my build. Feel free to check it out at post #4483.

@DHphoto
I am not sure what you mean by parallel. Maybe you are talking about streamlining the airflow so that the CPU cooler lines up with the exhaust of the case? (_Something like my build posted in the comment above?_)
If you are willing to pay for a premium product like the Noctua NH-U12S, then that cooler is a good bet.
Some cheaper alternatives are the Cryorig H5/H7.

The Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 is essentially an i7 without a GPU. Compared to the i5, you get hyper-threading without paying much more.
Hyper-threading helps a lot for content creation and production.
Compared to the i5, for about ~$30 more, that is a decent deal. It is a little bit slower in clockspeed, but at least it does not cost ~$100 more.

If you do not plan on getting an unlocked chip in the future, you could check out the ASRock H97M-ITX.


----------



## DHphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @whyme88
> Nice! Welcome! That type of modding is right up my alley!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are reporting some excellent temperatures for the GPU. I might need to get myself a proper bracket, or maybe I could try removing the copper shim I have.
> 
> I do not know if you have came across the post of my build. Feel free to check it out at post #4483.
> 
> @DHphoto
> I am not sure what you mean by parallel. Maybe you are talking about streamlining the airflow so that the CPU cooler lines up with the exhaust of the case? (_Something like my build posted in the comment above?_)
> If you are willing to pay for a premium product like the Noctua NH-U12S, then that cooler is a good bet.
> Some cheaper alternatives are the Cryorig H5/H7.
> 
> The Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 is essentially an i7 without a GPU. Compared to the i5, you get hyper-threading without paying much more.
> Hyper-threading helps a lot for content creation and production.
> Compared to the i5, for about ~$30 more, that is a decent deal. It is a little bit slower in clockspeed, but at least it does not cost ~$100 more.
> 
> If you do not plan on getting an unlocked chip in the future, you could check out the ASRock H97M-ITX.


Yes the front fans bring air in, that air goes through the CPU cooler fan and out the exhaust. Most I've seen people are running the cooler sideways pushing air into the GPU. I don't know much but that doesnt seem ideal.


----------



## whyme88

@TonyL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @whyme88
> Nice! Welcome! That type of modding is right up my alley!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are reporting some excellent temperatures for the GPU. I might need to get myself a proper bracket, or maybe I could try removing the copper shim I have.
> 
> I do not know if you have came across the post of my build. Feel free to check it out at post #4483.


Ah yes, indeed I have. That picture actually made me look for more less work intensive ways of switching it up with the GPU. I bet though, your case fan next to the graphics card including that cooling plate keep the temperatures as well as the noise low?


----------



## moores28

Hi guys,

I built a new PC using the FD Node 304 a year ago (absolutely love the case) and thinking of upgrading components for The Witcher 3 and future games.

My current spec is:

PSU Seasonic G-550
CPU i5-4670k
Mobo Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI
GFX ASUS Geforce GTX 780 CII OC (3GB)
Memory 8GB Vengeance Pro
Cooler Corsair H60 2013

Can anyone kindly point me in the right direction as to what I could upgrade and whether it's worth it for the latest games? I'm running a 1080p monitor so just 1900 x 1080 res at the moment although might go further in future.

I was thinking a new GFX card, I don't believe there's room for SLI but has anyone got a GTX 980 in the case or could recommend any other upgrades please?

Thanks,
Stewart


----------



## bobsaget

Hi,
Your system looks just fine IMO.
I wouldn't spend any money to upgrade your parts, it's already very good. If you really want to upgrade something though, I'd go for a gtx 980. I have one myself (the reference model), it fits just fine.

Have also considered overclocking your CPU and GPU?


----------



## MicroCat

Uh-oh...my cooler choice just got complicated again...Noctua have announced the D15S (Node Edition*):


http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=112&lng=en&set=2

Single fan to clear ram and offset pipes for PCIe compatibility. Looks like it will be close to the U14 in price. A D15 in a Node without the squashifying could be very attractive.

* Unofficial Edition designation


----------



## moores28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Hi,
> Your system looks just fine IMO.
> I wouldn't spend any money to upgrade your parts, it's already very good. If you really want to upgrade something though, I'd go for a gtx 980. I have one myself (the reference model), it fits just fine.
> 
> Have also considered overclocking your CPU and GPU?


Thanks Bob, I'll have a look at the 980. I haven't overlocked yet either so that's a good call too.


----------



## bobsaget

The performance increase over your 780 (especially for 1080p gaming) doesn't not justify the price IMO, but that's your choice








Considering your CPU cooler and your GPU model, your system could easily support a decent overclocking.


----------



## Zjozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moores28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I built a new PC using the FD Node 304 a year ago (absolutely love the case) and thinking of upgrading components for The Witcher 3 and future games.
> 
> My current spec is:
> 
> PSU Seasonic G-550
> CPU i5-4670k
> Mobo Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI
> GFX ASUS Geforce GTX 780 CII OC (3GB)
> Memory 8GB Vengeance Pro
> Cooler Corsair H60 2013
> 
> Can anyone kindly point me in the right direction as to what I could upgrade and whether it's worth it for the latest games? I'm running a 1080p monitor so just 1900 x 1080 res at the moment although might go further in future.
> 
> I was thinking a new GFX card, I don't believe there's room for SLI but has anyone got a GTX 980 in the case or could recommend any other upgrades please?
> 
> Thanks,
> Stewart


I wouldn't upgrade a thing, your hardware should be able to run just about everything on 1080p, have you tried the game yet to see how it runs?

Imo a 980 is only interesting if you're gaming on a 1440p or 4k screen.


----------



## Zjozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Looks like you got your build together. The omission of the drive cages really opens up the space in the case.
> It looks like you want to make that area a no-fly zone for airflow purposes.
> 
> Here are a few tips if you want clean up the routing of the cables.
> I would ditch the manual fan controller all-together. That will eliminate a molex cable.
> For all of the MB power cables, I would go up and over the PSU, but tucked under the two 92mm fans. Then go back down and follow the frame of the case until you reach the needed plugs.
> For the GPU cable, fold any excess length at the corner where PSU cables start, following the frame vertically. Then plug coming from the top corner.
> 
> These touches will help make your cable routing much cleaner.
> Have fun!


Getting rid of the molex was my goal yeah. Not sure if I can fit the MB power cables underneath the front fans though but I'll give it a try. I was thinking about routing the GPU power along the back, up and over the GPU as they are quite lengthy, will have to see what the best option is for those..


----------



## bobsaget

You can also get a molex sata adaptor, so you can eliminate the molex cable but use the fan controller. That's what I did.

Not sure if you can fit the MB cable under the front fans. I'm using a g550 and the cable is too thick.

I ran the GPU cables at the back under the GPU, it works perfectly.


----------



## TonyL

Looks like you guys know what you are doing. Whatever proposed sounds good to me.

@whyme88


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyme88*
> 
> @TonyL
> Ah yes, indeed I have. That picture actually made me look for more less work intensive ways of switching it up with the GPU. I bet though, your case fan next to the graphics card including that cooling plate keep the temperatures as well as the noise low?





The GPU temperatures were not as cool as I hoped. That was probably because I am using a copper shim, so the heat needs to travel through two layers of thermal paste.
Otherwise, yes the VRM temperatures were well cooled with the cooling plate and 120mm fan.

Cool and quiet, those were the objectives.

@moores28


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moores28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I built a new PC using the FD Node 304 a year ago (absolutely love the case) and thinking of upgrading components for The Witcher 3 and future games.
> 
> My current spec is:
> 
> PSU Seasonic G-550
> CPU i5-4670k
> Mobo Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI
> GFX ASUS Geforce GTX 780 CII OC (3GB)
> Memory 8GB Vengeance Pro
> Cooler Corsair H60 2013
> 
> Can anyone kindly point me in the right direction as to what I could upgrade and whether it's worth it for the latest games? I'm running a 1080p monitor so just 1900 x 1080 res at the moment although might go further in future.
> 
> I was thinking a new GFX card, I don't believe there's room for SLI but has anyone got a GTX 980 in the case or could recommend any other upgrades please?
> 
> Thanks,
> Stewart





What you _want_ is an overclocked i7 4790K + GTX 980. (_slides in a Titan X, whoops!_)








What you _need_ is the current setup you have already.









If you are really itching to spending some money, then you could check out to see what the GTX 980 Ti has under the hood. Said to be coming out soon, like summer soon.









Honestly though, the cost of going form a quite beastly (_GK110_) GTX 780 to a (_GM204_) GTX 980 is not worth it. The jump is okay considering the specs, but with an overclocked GTX 780, that jump in performance is not that much. The GTX 980 will probably get 10-20 more frames. (_Your mileage may vary_)

Looks like the game got released today, so I say give it a test run to see how it fares. I bet if you turn down a few settings like the AA, an overclocked GTX 780 is capable of handing that game at 1080p.

Especially considering the following system requirements:


Spoiler: The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt launches on May 19th, 2015. If you are looking to play the game on PC, here are the minimum and recommended system requirements.



*Minimum System Requirements*
Intel CPU Core i5-2500K 3.3GHz
AMD CPU Phenom II X4 940
Nvidia GPU GeForce GTX 660
AMD GPU Radeon HD 7870
RAM 6GB
OS 64-bit Windows 7 or 64-bit Windows 8 (8.1)
DirectX 11
HDD Space 40 GB
*Recommended System Requirements*
Intel CPU Core i7 3770 3,4 GHz
AMD CPU AMD FX-8350 4 GHz
Nvidia GPU GeForce GTX 770
AMD GPU Radeon R9 290
RAM 8GB
OS 64-bit Windows 7 or 64-bit Windows 8 (8.1)
DirectX 11
HDD Space 40 GB

Source: CD PROJECT RED



Okay. You _might_ need a GTX 980 Ti, if you want to meet the PC gold standard of 60 FPS for maxed out settings.
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/the-witcher-3-benchmarks.html









Keep some of those settings down, and you will be fine.


----------



## Chri5tian

I was wondering if this setup looks ok. Need a good PSU, any recommendations? I appreciate all comments and suggestions









Samsung 850 EVO Series MZ-75E500B 500GB
Intel Core i7 4790K 4,0GHz Socket 1150 Box
Fractal Define Node 304
Kingston HyperX Savage DDR3 PC19200/2400MHz Intel CL11 2x8GB
Asus Z97I-Plus
Noctua NH-U14S

Also, I'm buying a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 4GB G1 GAMING cheap from a friend, though it might be a tight fit.


----------



## findingthelimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chri5tian*
> 
> I was wondering if this setup looks ok. Need a good PSU, any recommendations? I appreciate all comments and suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung 850 EVO Series MZ-75E500B 500GB
> Intel Core i7 4790K 4,0GHz Socket 1150 Box
> Fractal Define Node 304
> Kingston HyperX Savage DDR3 PC19200/2400MHz Intel CL11 2x8GB
> Asus Z97I-Plus
> Noctua NH-U14S
> 
> Also, I'm buying a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 4GB G1 GAMING cheap from a friend, though it might be a tight fit.


I've heard that the NH-U14S won't fit, so you'd want a U12S or NH-D15 instead.


----------



## TonyL

@MicroCat


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Uh-oh...my cooler choice just got complicated again...Noctua have announced the D15S (Node Edition*):
> 
> 
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=112&lng=en&set=2
> 
> Single fan to clear ram and offset pipes for PCIe compatibility. Looks like it will be close to the U14 in price. A D15 in a Node without the squashifying could be very attractive.
> 
> * Unofficial Edition designation





How is this the Node Edition?








Removing a fan does help for RAM clearance, but that could be done for the original one as well.
It looks like the asymmetrical offset is the major difference, and that helps with PCI-e compatibility. (_I don't recall the original one having that issue with current ITX boards_)
Nonetheless, I guess they want to cover more ground with this product.

I think squashification is still there because the depth of the cooler is still the same.








Refer to the specs on their website for both coolers.

It is interesting because I can recall a user being able to fit the NH-D15 with an ASUS Z97-I Plus without any issue.
But yet, there is DT who was not able to get it to fit. Same with another user using an ASUS Z97-I Plus.









@Chri5tian


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chri5tian*
> 
> I was wondering if this setup looks ok. Need a good PSU, any recommendations? I appreciate all comments and suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung 850 EVO Series MZ-75E500B 500GB
> Intel Core i7 4790K 4,0GHz Socket 1150 Box
> Fractal Define Node 304
> Kingston HyperX Savage DDR3 PC19200/2400MHz Intel CL11 2x8GB
> Asus Z97I-Plus
> Noctua NH-U14S
> 
> Also, I'm buying a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 4GB G1 GAMING cheap from a friend, though it might be a tight fit.





Looking good overall. Gaming build?









The Noctua NH-U14S does indeed fit.








It will be a tight fit.
You might need to ride the front fan a little higher depending on the RAM height.
Refer to https://pcpartpicker.com/b/ndf8TW for an example. Browse more build to see other perspectives.

A good place to start is the EVGA 550 GS. It features a semi-fanless design, flat black cables, and full modularity.
The Seasonic G550 is a classic that has been used often in this case. Another recent favorite is the CoolerMaster V550S.
The Silverstone Strider Gold S Series ST55F-G is another option.
The Node 304 can accommodate up to a 160mm non-modular unit, or a 150mm modular unit with a full length GPU.

The Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming fits without an issue. Refer to post #5710 please.


----------



## wasabimaster

I've been away for quite a while but I feel the urge to tell about current purchases to people who understand... upgraded my SSD to BX100 500 GB and crappy Corsair CX 600M to Silverstone Strider 550W (SST-ST55F-G). Now next step is either getting rid of internal HDD and velcroing SSD to front panel or finding some way to keep the HDD and get rid of HDD cage. Oh, I also put back the H80i instead of NH-D14 and got both better temps and lots of room.

Do you have any ideas about how to solve the storage problem since HDD would be nice to keep and also do you happen to know whether H80i would function well enough with single fan?








ps. Both SSD and PSU were on sale, SSD not all that much but PSU -33%


----------



## Zjozz

Working on it right now, tried to route the mb cable under the front fans, seemed to work at first until I noticed it actually bent the frame of the fan, not worth ruining the fans over.

Really like the idea though, so thinking of routing the mb cable over the psu anyway although it will block the airflow a little bit..


----------



## DHphoto

I think i came to the wrong place, not really getting the answers I need in here take care!


----------



## Zjozz

Just put it together, it's blissfully quiet, without the GPU









Except for the ticking the fan on the CPU is now making.. it doesn't appear to be hitting anything, only thing I've done to it is rotate it to accommodate the length of the cable.. Guess i'll take it apart even though those clips on the heatsink are a pain in the ass









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DHphoto*
> 
> I think i came to the wrong place, not really getting the answers I need in here take care!


What exactly is the question?


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DHphoto*
> 
> Looking to order my first build ever, let me know what you think..I can't decide on PSU and CPU cooler as I'd liked to run something inline with the rear fan so im leaning towards a Noctua...there is no window so I'm not worried about things not matching. My budget was 1k with OS but there aren't many sales going on right now so unsure if I'm still going to buy everything at once or try to catch sales here and there....
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($215.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($111.98 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($53.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($99.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Storage:* Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($69.99 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card ($339.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($86.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($86.95 @ OutletPC)
> *Total:* $1065.86
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-05-18 00:04 EDT-0400_


PSU: Seasonic G550

Cooler: Noctua NH U14S / Noctua D15 / Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power / CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO

Get the K version of your processor, going for a Z97 motherboard is pointless if can't OC.

edit: don't get mad because people are not answering your questions, we are not customer support. If you had taken 5 minutes reading the OP and looking at pics, you could have answered these questions by yourself.


----------



## Zjozz

Or if you want to save some money go for a 4460/4590 and a B85/H97 board


----------



## Zjozz

Well seems like the CPU fan just broke on me, tested it directly on the mainboard, with the splitter, LNA and the extension, the ticking just seems to be random, sometimes it starts, sometimes it doesn't. Luckily I can use the PC without the CPU fan for just normal work, will have to get it replaced asap I guess...


----------



## bobsaget

Sorry to ask if you said it already, but what's your cpu cooler and fan?


----------



## Zjozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Sorry to ask if you said it already, but what's your cpu cooler and fan?


Scythe Mugen 4 with a NF-F12 PWM fan


----------



## bobsaget

That's weird your fan broke. Noctua comes with a 6 year warranty, you should get another one for free. Noctua's customer service is great.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*


You are added. Sorry for the delay, I some how skipped over your post.


----------



## DHphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> PSU: Seasonic G550
> 
> Cooler: Noctua NH U14S / Noctua D15 / Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power / CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO
> 
> Get the K version of your processor, going for a Z97 motherboard is pointless if can't OC.
> 
> edit: don't get mad because people are not answering your questions, we are not customer support. If you had taken 5 minutes reading the OP and looking at pics, you could have answered these questions by yourself.


You clearly missed my questions and my budget, I wasn't asking you though as from what I can tell on this thread you see to be the resident bully. I just picked a board because I don't know the difference, won't be OCing the CPU so I asked for suggestions to save money.


----------



## Zjozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DHphoto*
> 
> You clearly missed my questions and my budget, I wasn't asking you though as from what I can tell on this thread you see to be the resident bully. I just picked a board because I don't know the difference, won't be OCing the CPU so I asked for suggestions to save money.


Bully? I'm not sure we're reading the same thread here...

Anyway, to save money, go for a i5 4460 or 4590, if it's a gaming build you probably won't notice the difference. If you're not overclocking there's no need for a Z87/97 board, have a look at B85/H97 boards to see which one suits your demands, you can save quite a bit if there's no need for WiFi.

For the GPU, make sure you get one with a semi-passive cooling design, that way it'll be nice and quiet when you're not gaming. For SSD, Crucial MX/BX100 may be a cheaper although I don't know if that's the case in the USA also, if your motherboard supports M2 or mSATA SSDs, consider getting one of those to reduce cable clutter..

You could also consider getting a 250gb SSD with a 1tb WD Green, the Green serie is generally cheaper and quieter.


----------



## DHphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zjozz*
> 
> Bully? I'm not sure we're reading the same thread here...
> 
> Anyway, to save money, go for a i5 4460 or 4590, if it's a gaming build you probably won't notice the difference. If you're not overclocking there's no need for a Z87/97 board, have a look at B85/H97 boards to see which one suits your demands, you can save quite a bit if there's no need for WiFi.
> 
> For the GPU, make sure you get one with a semi-passive cooling design, that way it'll be nice and quiet when you're not gaming. For SSD, Crucial MX/BX100 may be a cheaper although I don't know if that's the case in the USA also, if your motherboard supports M2 or mSATA SSDs, consider getting one of those to reduce cable clutter..
> 
> You could also consider getting a 250gb SSD with a 1tb WD Green, the Green serie is generally cheaper and quieter.


Ok thank you. I only really play battlefield series for games but I like playing maxed. Some photo editing, no batch work but the rest is browsing and video playback.

This will be on my TV stand so WI-Fi would be nice.

I'm too new to know the difference between semi passive gpu and not.

I like the black hdd, had one fail on me but the longer warranty took care of it..ideally I'd just like two ssds


----------



## Zjozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DHphoto*
> 
> Ok thank you. I only really play battlefield series for games but I like playing maxed. Some photo editing, no batch work but the rest is browsing and video playback.
> 
> This will be on my TV stand so WI-Fi would be nice.
> 
> I'm too new to know the difference between semi passive gpu and not.
> 
> I like the black hdd, had one fail on me but the longer warranty took care of it..ideally I'd just like two ssds


Definitely consider going for a 4460 or 4590 then, for the motherboard have a look at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157526 or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128735

When going for the Phoenix board you could consider going for a SSD like http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148951 but make sure to read some reviews before buying.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DHphoto*
> 
> You clearly missed my questions and my budget, I wasn't asking you though as from what I can tell on this thread you see to be the resident bully.


ROFL


----------



## TonyL

@bobsaget
Good thing you don't even have to try.









@Zjozz
Is the clicking of the fan present only during low speeds or voltages?
How loud is the clicking?


----------



## Zjozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @bobsaget
> Good thing you don't even have to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zjozz
> Is the clicking of the fan present only during low speeds or voltages?
> How loud is the clicking?


It gets louder as the fan speeds up, it's not a faint ticking either, it's clearly audible.

Can't quite reproduce the problem, tried it with extension, splitter, LNA etc, it seems to be kinda random. When I tried it this morning it seemed to have fixed itself but after a couple minutes it started again..

I contacted the shop, should be able to get it replaced tomorrow, they've never failed me before so let's hope they don't start now.


----------



## DHphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zjozz*
> 
> Definitely consider going for a 4460 or 4590 then, for the motherboard have a look at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157526 or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128735
> 
> When going for the Phoenix board you could consider going for a SSD like http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148951 but make sure to read some reviews before buying.


Thanks again

Here is my new list and everything is on sale now so I'm saving close to $150 off my old list!

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($179.95 @ SuperBiiz)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($26.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($67.98 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($53.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($97.95 @ SuperBiiz)
*Storage:* Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($67.50 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card ($329.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($78.30 @ SuperBiiz)
*Power Supply:* EVGA SuperNOVA GS 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($69.99 @ NCIX US)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($84.45 @ OutletPC)
*Total:* $1057.09
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-05-20 17:14 EDT-0400_


----------



## Zjozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DHphoto*
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Here is my new list and everything is on sale now so I'm saving close to $150 off my old list!
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($179.95 @ SuperBiiz)
> *CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($26.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($67.98 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($53.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($97.95 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Storage:* Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($67.50 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card ($329.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($78.30 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Power Supply:* EVGA SuperNOVA GS 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($69.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($84.45 @ OutletPC)
> *Total:* $1057.09
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-05-20 17:14 EDT-0400_


Sounds like a winner.

Not a big fan of CM coolers, have used two before and both (sealed) packages came incomplete, kind of a bummer hehe.. Though once installed they were both fine coolers


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DHphoto*
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Here is my new list and everything is on sale now so I'm saving close to $150 off my old list!
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($179.95 @ SuperBiiz)
> *CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($26.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($67.98 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($53.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($97.95 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Storage:* Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($67.50 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card ($329.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($78.30 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Power Supply:* EVGA SuperNOVA GS 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($69.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($84.45 @ OutletPC)
> *Total:* $1057.09
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-05-20 17:14 EDT-0400_


id swap the CPU cooler for a be quiet! pure rock - not a lot more $$$ but you get better perf/noise ratio and a really high quality fan for <50AUD (not sure USD)


----------



## DHphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> id swap the CPU cooler for a be quiet! pure rock - not a lot more $$$ but you get better perf/noise ratio and a really high quality fan for <50AUD (not sure USD)


Since I'm not overclocking there isn't much since in going that route (its about $10 more) plenty have ran it in this case with no issues even when overclocked. I doubt its that loud so just stick with the Evo


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @trento
> What are the specs for your build?
> Some background information would be nice


it's an i5 4440. AIO Deepcool Maelstrom 120k with Noctua fans. Asus H97i. Sapphire R9 270x toxic.

Have been tinkering with the cable management. My conclusion is it's best to use a smaller modular psu and do away with the fan controller. Things are a lot neater now. Here's a before/after.


----------



## bobsaget

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> it's an i5 4440. AIO Deepcool Maelstrom 120k with Noctua fans. Asus H97i. Sapphire R9 270x toxic.
> 
> Have been tinkering with the cable management. My conclusion is it's best to use a smaller modular psu and do away with the fan controller. Things are a lot neater now. Here's a before/after.






Looks much nicer indeed.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DHphoto*
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Here is my new list and everything is on sale now so I'm saving close to $150 off my old list!
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($179.95 @ SuperBiiz)
> *CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($26.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($67.98 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($53.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($97.95 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Storage:* Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($67.50 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card ($329.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($78.30 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Power Supply:* EVGA SuperNOVA GS 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($69.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($84.45 @ OutletPC)
> *Total:* $1057.09
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-05-20 17:14 EDT-0400_






Looks fine to me, your CPU cooler choice is more than OK since you're not overclocking.

I have some doubt about the EVGA GS550, you may run into compatibility issues with your graphics card. The cable connectors could hit the back of the GPU since their location is not optimal.

That's a comparison between a Seasonic G550 (which is compatible) and an EVGA GS550:

EVGA


Seasonic (to be reversed in your build, so that the non-modular cables are at the far right, and the modular connectors go under your GPU)


----------



## MicroCat

Yes, it might be a close fit, but the EVGA is 10mm shorter than the Seasonic. 150mm vs 160mm and Fractal does state that a 150mm modular supply is within the prescribed spatial parameters. Or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fractal Node Specs*
> ATX PSUs, up to 160mm in length (To fit in combination with a long graphics card, PSUs with modular connectors on the back typically need to be shorter than 160 mm)
> Graphics cards, up to 310mm in length, when 2 HDD slots (1 HDD hanging bracket total) are removed (Graphics cards longer than 170 mm will conflict with PSUs longer than 160mm)


I'm plan to put a GS550 in a Node with a CM V550 as a backup. Definitely not both at once. I'm keen to find out if the fanless mode works as well as it does on the G2 750.

The new GS650 (seasonic-built) got a 9.1 out of 10 from JohnnyGuru.


----------



## bobsaget

I didn't check the dimensions, if the GS550 is 1cm shorter it might be OK.

Looks like a very nice PSU. First semi-passive PSU compatible with our little Nodes?


----------



## trento

for my rig, i could not fit a trix even with a 150mm psu. the only one tat worked was a 140mm psu. Mine is a Silverstone ST55F-G. Corsair's CS550m should work too,

Do note it's the bare minimum. The tri x has a backplate so it's actually a thicker card. i would say if wana play safe, go for a 140mm.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> for my rig, i could not fit a trix even with a 150mm psu. the only one tat worked was a 140mm psu. Mine is a Silverstone ST55F-G. Corsair's CS550m should work too,
> 
> Do note it's the bare minimum. The tri x has a backplate so it's actually a thicker card. i would say if wana play safe, go for a 140mm.


My reference GTX980 (which includes a backplate) fits just fine with a G550.

BTW your updated cable management inspired me. It took me 20 minutes and 5 zipties to come up with this result. Note that running cables under the GTX980 is quite difficult since the cooler is going as low as the GPU (which is not always not the case with manufacturers' custom solutions).

I had to clean the inside a bit for the pictures, I hadn't opened my case since last November







:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Global view*



*Cable mess*


*Ziptie1*


*Ziptie2*


*Zipties 3,4,5*


*<3*


----------



## trento

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> My reference GTX980 (which includes a backplate) fits just fine with a G550.
> 
> BTW your updated cable management inspired me. It took me 20 minutes and 5 zipties to come up with this result. Note that running cables under the GTX980 is quite difficult since the cooler is going as low as the GPU (which is not always not the case with manufacturers' custom solutions).
> 
> I had to clean the inside a bit for the pictures, I hadn't opened my case since last November
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Global view*
> 
> 
> 
> *Cable mess*
> 
> 
> *Ziptie1*
> 
> 
> *Ziptie2*
> 
> 
> *Zipties 3,4,5*
> 
> 
> *<3*


looks perfect! The neatest 304 I've seen so far.


----------



## adrianindrajaya

Please let me join










my node build the noctua nh d15 can fit the node 304 with 3 fan setup ( removing the psu cage and the anti vibration pad ).


----------



## wasabimaster

Silverstone PSU arrived today, it's surprisingly small and with short cable kit I assume the rats nest gone. Will post pics tomorrow after installation


----------



## Zjozz

New pics:





Pretty happy with the result, MB cable isn't the cleanest but loads better than my previous solution, routing and tying down the GPU cables took quite some work but worth the effort in the end








Biggest gripe is the USB3 cable, it's so sturdy I can't bend it properly without fearing I'll break the connector on the motherboard...


----------



## bobsaget

I agree, the usb cable is hard to route properly. Nice build though.


----------



## findingthelimit

I have a followup question about case fans and PSUs; I'm mainly going to quietness in this build as mentioned a few pages back.

I will have a 970 and i7 in this build, cooled by a noctua NH-U12S with a NF-A15 PWM for exhaust. Haven't bought the intake fans yet, but I will likely opt for two NF-A9 PWMs depending on quietness. Website mentions that the PWM runs at 2000/1500, whereas FLX runs at 1600/1250. Would the FLX be significantly quieter? Would the PWM run at very slow speeds (sub 1kRPM) while it's idle? I'm not sure what the xxxx/yyyy terminology means regarding RPM; does it mean it runs at a speed of yyyy at idle, because in that case it would be quite loud at idle.

I'm also contemplating on adding another 120mm to add to the U12S in the future. Would it be possible to fit two 120mms on the U12S, with a A15 mounted at the rear? If so, should I be looking at the F12, P12, or S12A?

Finally, I'd like to know about the differences between various PSUs. I see people suggesting CoolerMaster V550, Evga GS550, and Seasonic G550. I heard CM has a semi-fanless profile, but Evga is very high quality, but I'm not sure if this choice matters much?


----------



## Zjozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *findingthelimit*
> 
> I have a followup question about case fans and PSUs; I'm mainly going to quietness in this build as mentioned a few pages back.
> 
> I will have a 970 and i7 in this build, cooled by a noctua NH-U12S with a NF-A15 PWM for exhaust. Haven't bought the intake fans yet, but I will likely opt for two NF-A9 PWMs depending on quietness. Website mentions that the PWM runs at 2000/1500, whereas FLX runs at 1600/1250. Would the FLX be significantly quieter? Would the PWM run at very slow speeds (sub 1kRPM) while it's idle? I'm not sure what the xxxx/yyyy terminology means regarding RPM; does it mean it runs at a speed of yyyy at idle, because in that case it would be quite loud at idle.
> 
> I'm also contemplating on adding another 120mm to add to the U12S in the future. Would it be possible to fit two 120mms on the U12S, with a A15 mounted at the rear? If so, should I be looking at the F12, P12, or S12A?
> 
> Finally, I'd like to know about the differences between various PSUs. I see people suggesting CoolerMaster V550, Evga GS550, and Seasonic G550. I heard CM has a semi-fanless profile, but Evga is very high quality, but I'm not sure if this choice matters much?


When idling my A9 PWMs seem to run at about 1k and are very quiet. The FLX would run at a fixed 1600 or 1250 when using the LNA.

As far as I know the CM is not semi-passive, the EVGA should be though.


----------



## adrianindrajaya

Hi guys, how you mount the hard drive on top of your power supply? where the spot for placing the double side tape on the hard drive?
Right now my hard drive look like this


----------



## DHphoto

The ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 only has 1 case fan connector







so its back to the drawing board...


----------



## Zjozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrianindrajaya*
> 
> Hi guys, how you mount the hard drive on top of your power supply? where the spot for placing the double side tape on the hard drive?
> Right now my hard drive look like this


In your case I think I'd use one hdd bracket, mount the hdd normally and add the ssd to the outside of the bracket. Hdd and ssd on top of the psu seems to block a lot of the airflow.


----------



## Zjozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DHphoto*
> 
> The ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 only has 1 case fan connector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so its back to the drawing board...


That's fine if you plan on using the fan controller.


----------



## DHphoto

Nope, going to set it and forget it. Need the space.


----------



## TekWarfare

I'm interested in getting this case and was wondering if anyone has the following:
Full tower heatsink like the BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3
2 x 3.5" HDDs
1 x 2.5" SSD

Thanks.


----------



## TonyL

@bobsaget


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> My reference GTX980 (which includes a backplate) fits just fine with a G550.
> 
> BTW your updated cable management inspired me. It took me 20 minutes and 5 zipties to come up with this result. Note that running cables under the GTX980 is quite difficult since the cooler is going as low as the GPU (which is not always not the case with manufacturers' custom solutions).
> 
> I had to clean the inside a bit for the pictures, I hadn't opened my case since last November
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Global view*
> 
> 
> 
> *Cable mess*
> 
> 
> *Ziptie1*
> 
> 
> *Ziptie2*
> 
> 
> *Zipties 3,4,5*
> 
> 
> *<3*





Looking nice.
I have noticed that a lot of people have been rocking this case without the center support and drive cages. _A new trend perhaps?_









@Zjozz


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zjozz*
> 
> It gets louder as the fan speeds up, it's not a faint ticking either, it's clearly audible.
> 
> Can't quite reproduce the problem, tried it with extension, splitter, LNA etc, it seems to be kinda random. When I tried it this morning it seemed to have fixed itself but after a couple minutes it started again..
> 
> I contacted the shop, should be able to get it replaced tomorrow, they've never failed me before so let's hope they don't start now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zjozz*
> 
> New pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with the result, MB cable isn't the cleanest but loads better than my previous solution, routing and tying down the GPU cables took quite some work but worth the effort in the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest gripe is the USB3 cable, it's so sturdy I can't bend it properly without fearing I'll break the connector on the motherboard...





Wow. That is no fun with the fan. The one you have must be a lemon.

The update looks better. I noticed that there is no push fan. How is that working out?
Do you plan on adding a push fan?

@findingthelimit


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *findingthelimit*
> 
> I have a followup question about case fans and PSUs; I'm mainly going to quietness in this build as mentioned a few pages back.
> 
> I will have a 970 and i7 in this build, cooled by a noctua NH-U12S with a NF-A15 PWM for exhaust. Haven't bought the intake fans yet, but I will likely opt for two NF-A9 PWMs depending on quietness. Website mentions that the PWM runs at 2000/1500, whereas FLX runs at 1600/1250. Would the FLX be significantly quieter? Would the PWM run at very slow speeds (sub 1kRPM) while it's idle? I'm not sure what the xxxx/yyyy terminology means regarding RPM; does it mean it runs at a speed of yyyy at idle, because in that case it would be quite loud at idle.
> 
> I'm also contemplating on adding another 120mm to add to the U12S in the future. Would it be possible to fit two 120mms on the U12S, with a A15 mounted at the rear? If so, should I be looking at the F12, P12, or S12A?
> 
> Finally, I'd like to know about the differences between various PSUs. I see people suggesting CoolerMaster V550, Evga GS550, and Seasonic G550. I heard CM has a semi-fanless profile, but Evga is very high quality, but I'm not sure if this choice matters much?





Sounds like you have a good setup right now.

If you hook up the NF-A9 PWMs to the fan header on the MB, you should be able to control the fan speed to your liking via software on the desktop. With that fan, you should be able to go as low as 400 RPM, which is basically inaudible, but of course your lessen the airflow. So, if you run the PWM fan at ~1600 RPM, you will get the same noise as from the NF-F9 FLX.
Fans not intelligently know when the computer is under load or at idle, that needs to be done via software. The terminology you are referring to is Noctua's way of saying "max RPM" / "low noise adapter RPM." I hope that makes sense.

The NH-U12S will be able to run a push/pull setup with any 120mm fan even with the NF-A15 as the case exhaust.
I would use two NF-F12s to keep them matching.

A good place to start is the EVGA 550 GS. It features a semi-fanless design, flat black cables, and full modularity.
The Seasonic G550 is a classic that has been used often in this case. Another recent favorite is the CoolerMaster V550S.
The EVGA 550 GS is like an updated version of the Seasonic G550. Better chassis, more features, and same quality.
The Seasonic G550 and V550S is very comparable in terms of quality and performance. The V550S is just 20mm shorter.

@adrianindrajaya


Spoiler: Original Discussion



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrianindrajaya*
> 
> Hi guys, how you mount the hard drive on top of your power supply? where the spot for placing the double side tape on the hard drive?
> Right now my hard drive look like this


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zjozz*
> 
> In your case I think I'd use one hdd bracket, mount the hdd normally and add the ssd to the outside of the bracket. Hdd and ssd on top of the psu seems to block a lot of the airflow.





I think you should be okay with the way it is right now. Are the vibrations annoying? Or Are you afraid of the drives hitting the push fan?
A little bit of double-sided tape on each drive should help keep them from shifting.

It is clear that the HDD bracket cannot be used, because it will conflict with the front push fan.

@TekWarfare


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TekWarfare*
> 
> I'm interested in getting this case and was wondering if anyone has the following:
> Full tower heatsink like the BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3
> 2 x 3.5" HDDs
> 1 x 2.5" SSD
> 
> Thanks.





It is very possible. Managing the drives will be a bit tricky, with such a large heatsink.
If you stack all the drives on the PSU, it will work. The vibrations might get annoying though.

Please refer to post #1277 to get a feel for what the setup could look like.
Although they are running a Noctua NH-D14, it is also a dual tower cooler that takes up a lot space.


----------



## bobsaget

Removing the center support makes the build easier


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrianindrajaya*


You are added


----------



## Zjozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Zjozz
> Wow. That is no fun with the fan. The one you have must be a lemon.
> 
> The update looks better. I noticed that there is no push fan. How is that working out?
> Do you plan on adding a push fan?


The fan on the CPU Heatsink you mean? That's the one that was ticking, took it to the shop, they tried to replace it with a retail fan but serials didn't match so that didn't work. It's on its way to Noctua now to get replaced. I McGyverd a temporary fan in there but took that out for the picture


----------



## adrianindrajaya

@TonyL

i'm just affraid the drive going to hit the push fan. But if it's should be alright then I'm going to leave it as it is for now. Thanks


----------



## TonyL

You could try suspending the drives.
As seen in post #5401.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> You could try suspending the drives.
> As seen in post #5401.


3mm elastic bungee cord is what I used for that. Works out pretty neat and keeps airflow unobstructed.


----------



## adrianindrajaya

@TonyL & jasjeet

Thanks for the idea. I will try to suspend the drive. Btw how you mount the hard drive to elastic cord?


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrianindrajaya*
> 
> @TonyL & jasjeet
> 
> Thanks for the idea. I will try to suspend the drive. Btw how you mount the hard drive to elastic cord?


I install the screws for hard drive mounts into the drive enclosure and just hang the drive on the screws. There are three screws on each side, I go under - over - under with the cord and then just tension the cord so it's moderately tight with still some elasticity.


----------



## July Heart

Hello everyone!

I have just finished my first-ever PC build and I used Fractal Design Node 304 case (white). Unfortunately it seems that my case is faulty...

When I boot my PC with fan controller on the lowest setting, 50% of the time one of the fans will remain still and it needs a small push to start spinning







Also changing for a moment to the highest setting will make it work, after that I can turn back to the low setting.

I connected all three case fans to the fan controller in the back of course, fan controller is connected via molex directly to the PSU.

I thought that maybe one of the fans is broken but after switching the fan controller cables, the other fan stopped working.

Has anyone had such a problem? Is there something I could try? Please help! It will break my heart if I have to return the whole case


----------



## Zjozz

Contact Fractal, they'll probably just mail you a new fan controller.


----------



## TonyL

@July Heart


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *July Heart*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have just finished my first-ever PC build and I used Fractal Design Node 304 case (white). Unfortunately it seems that my case is faulty...
> 
> When I boot my PC with fan controller on the lowest setting, 50% of the time one of the fans will remain still and it needs a small push to start spinning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also changing for a moment to the highest setting will make it work, after that I can turn back to the low setting.
> 
> I connected all three case fans to the fan controller in the back of course, fan controller is connected via molex directly to the PSU.
> 
> I thought that maybe one of the fans is broken but after switching the fan controller cables, the other fan stopped working.
> 
> Has anyone had such a problem? Is there something I could try? Please help! It will break my heart if I have to return the whole case





Hello. Welcome!
That is an interesting problem.
Reading halfway through your issue, it sounded like the fan is at fault. Each fan has a different starting voltage, and it looks like one of the connecters are outputting less voltage.
If you have a voltmeter, you could check the voltages.

Otherwise, feel free to contact Fractal Designs customer service. I am sure they will be willing to help troubleshoot your issue.
If they cannot solve your problem, it is very likely that they will send you a new fan controller covered by warranty. That way you do not need to pull apart your finished build.









Congrats on completing the build.
Some background story (specs) and pictures would be great!
Feel free to ask more questions!


----------



## claes

Isn't this a common/known issue? My Node exhibits the same behavior - if I cold boot with the fan switch on Low the fans don't get enough voltage, but if I start on Medium they start.

The starting voltage of the 92mm fans are supposedly "<6V", and I believe "low" is 5v on the controller. I'm surprised there hasn't been a fix yet!


----------



## bobsaget

It's a known issue, I remembered talking about that a long time ago. Some of the stock fans won't start at 5v. You can solve this issue by changing the fans. Or set the controller at 7v, difference should be minimal in terms of noise output.


----------



## Prico

Where do I connect the fan controller? What kind of adapter do I need for it?
Seasonic g650 psu.


----------



## bobsaget

You need a molex cable, which is already included with your PSU. Or you can get a molex to sata adapter for a cleaner build.


----------



## July Heart

Hello,

this is a response I got from Fractal:

Hello xxxxxxx,

There is unfortunately no guarantee that the fans will start at 5V as the starting voltage of the fans is <6V.
I have reported this issue to our product developers and hopefully there will be a change in the future.

Kind regards,
Fractal Design Support

*******************************

What is this controller good for then? This is an obvious design flaw... "Hopefully there will be a change in the future". Hopefully? Are they serious?









Very bad experience with Fractal Design!!


----------



## bobsaget

It really sucks. I would have expected FD to be more accommodating, but they don't seem to care since it's one of the first issues we reported a few years back.
IMO the best solution is to set the fan controller on mid level (7v). It should work fine. You won't be able to hear the difference with 5v. If not, better get a new case than a set of fans (that can be as costly as a new case).


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> IMO the best solution is to set the fan controller on mid level (7v). It should work fine. You won't be able to hear the difference with 5v. If not, better get a new case than a set of fans (that can be as costly as a new case).


This is the route I went - according to SPCR the noise hit is negligible (my node's a server under the couch so makes no difference to me







).

However, you could also setup a splitter for the 92mm fans and connect them directly to your motherboard (that's what most folks do here) provided your board has enough headers - should offer a much cleaner build and far greater control over the fans.

SPCR's review: http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1374-page6.html


----------



## chefborjan

So I have a Node 304, a i5 2400 and a GALAX EXOC 970 (non reference cooling system), and now I have a 3D printer now.

What are people's thoughts on making some sort of shroud that will go over the GPU, in the hope to optimise the ability of the GPU fans to move cold our from the outside and pass it over the heatsink.

My gaming temps seem to get a little high... unless I have the case fans on high and a very aggressive GPU fan profile, I can see my temps hit 80.

I was wondering if I could help the GPU out a bit. By partitioning it away from the rest of the build, perhaps it can force the GPU fans to move air from outside (i.e. from the GPU window) and vent it out through the back vents of the GPU...

Good idea? Bad idea? I'll be using ABS which should easily handle the temps.


----------



## jasjeet

What are your ambien temps?
Whats the CPU temp like?

If i was to mod it, i would install an exhaust fan right above the GPU area.


----------



## TonyL

@chefborjan


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chefborjan*
> 
> So I have a Node 304, a i5 2400 and a GALAX EXOC 970 (non reference cooling system), and now I have a 3D printer now.
> 
> What are people's thoughts on making some sort of shroud that will go over the GPU, in the hope to optimise the ability of the GPU fans to move cold our from the outside and pass it over the heatsink.
> 
> My gaming temps seem to get a little high... unless I have the case fans on high and a very aggressive GPU fan profile, I can see my temps hit 80.
> 
> I was wondering if I could help the GPU out a bit. By partitioning it away from the rest of the build, perhaps it can force the GPU fans to move air from outside (i.e. from the GPU window) and vent it out through the back vents of the GPU...
> 
> Good idea? Bad idea? I'll be using ABS which should easily handle the temps.





Hello. Welcome!
That is an interesting idea. Bringing 3D printing into custom PC modding is a new front and is probably growing very fast due to the vast possibilities.









My guess is that since the GPU is an open air design, the hot air being exhausted is actually being recycled into the GPU. Partitioning will help, but I believe the major issue is that the hot air is not being exhausted quickly enough.
Creating a partition will help alleviate the recycling issue, but you need to find a way to exhaust the heat. That happens to be the job of the rear 140mm case fan.
Another factor adding to the high temperatures could be that the GPU is suffocating because of the lack of fresh intake. (_So yes, partitioning will do double duty. Prevent recycling & guide fresh intake._)

If you want to test what the issue could be, try the following.
Make sure all fan settings are constant and run a constant benchmark like Unigine Valley.
Do a baseline test with your current configuration.
Next, remove the fan filter on the side next to the GPU and install the case cover. This will test if the GPU is suffocating due to lack of fresh intake. (_Filter slows down intake; hence, suffocation._
Now run final test with the cover off. This setup will be similar to an open bench, and the GPU will have free air with no exhaust limitation.
With all three test, lets see what you get.

You can go ahead and try the mod. It can't hurt.








I suspect that using a partitioning shroud will only help.


----------



## Martinecko

Hi,

my chosen setup, please, could you please verify if the PSU and GPU, eventually other stuff fit in this case?

SilverStone ST60F-P PSU
- 140mm
- modular cables

MSI GTX 960 GAMING 4G
- 267mm length

MSI H97I AC
- http://de.msi.com/media/product/US9idkU3WDJsWldIc1hpUDVMUjhQQT09/600.png

Kingston 16GB KIT DDR3 1600MHz CL11
Intel Core i5-4460 BOX

Thank you very much.
Martin


----------



## trento

Yes, items will fit. The limit for PSU is 150mm for long gpus. so 140mm is definitely better.


----------



## TonyL

@Martinecko


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martinecko*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> my chosen setup, please, could you please verify if the PSU and GPU, eventually other stuff fit in this case?
> 
> SilverStone ST60F-P PSU
> - 140mm
> - modular cables
> 
> MSI GTX 960 GAMING 4G
> - 267mm length
> 
> MSI H97I AC
> - http://de.msi.com/media/product/US9idkU3WDJsWldIc1hpUDVMUjhQQT09/600.png
> 
> Kingston 16GB KIT DDR3 1600MHz CL11
> Intel Core i5-4460 BOX
> 
> Thank you very much.
> Martin





Hello. Welcome!
With that PSU you should have no issue putting in any full length GPU of your choosing.

With the motherboard you have chosen, wider aftermarket CPU coolers will conflict with the GPU since the CPU socket placement is a bit close to the PCI-e lane.
I do not think that should be an issue since you have a locked chip and do not need such a large cooler.

Yes! You are in the clear!









@trento
Actually, the Node 304 is capable of supporting PSUs up to 160mm non-modular.
Yes. Shorter is better.







The cables can be tucked between the PSU and GPU.


----------



## Martinecko

Omg, they write 3 different sizes on 3 different pages. But possibly it is 150mm. So I will maybe go for Corsair CX750M. It is 140mm, bronze however. Maybe for the price there is some silver/gold with 140mm but I cant find it.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martinecko*
> 
> Omg, they write 3 different sizes on 3 different pages. But possibly it is 150mm. So I will maybe go for Corsair CX750M. It is 140mm, bronze however. Maybe for the price there is some silver/gold with 140mm but I cant find it.


for that build,you shouldnt be looking at more than a 450w psu....550w at the most.


----------



## TonyL

@Martinecko


Spoiler: Original Discussion



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martinecko*
> 
> Omg, they write 3 different sizes on 3 different pages. But possibly it is 150mm. So I will maybe go for Corsair CX750M. It is 140mm, bronze however. Maybe for the price there is some silver/gold with 140mm but I cant find it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> for that build,you shouldnt be looking at more than a 450w psu....550w at the most.





Seasonic G550 is very popular, and is a 160mm unit. Although semi-modular, the plugs are at the bottom below the GPU. Other 160mm non-modular units will fit.
For _modular_ PSUs, you can go up to 150mm because of the cable plugs that stick out.

What is wrong with the Silverstone ST60F-P?

I agree with @toyz72 about the proposed wattage for a GTX 960.
Perhaps, you are getting such a high wattage for future upgrades? Even then, 550/600W is plenty, way plenty.

Edit: Pertaining to your question.
Another recent favorite is the CoolerMaster V550S Semi-Modular. It is a 140mm unit that is 80+ Gold rated.


----------



## Martinecko

Hmm I like that Seasonic very much. Bit pricey, but the location of the modular connectors would be just so comfy for GPU


----------



## trento

Even with a 140mm modular, the gpu will still nearly touch the cables, especially if yr gpu has a backplate. U can go with a ST55 instead of the ST60 just to save a bit of cash.

The gpu sits quite low so I'm not sure the G550 cables can avoid contact. Hopefully someone can post a picture of it in a 304.


----------



## Martinecko

Is there any list of the best configurations with components I can buy currently?

It's interesting that some years ago, everyone was buying the big towers with LEDs and so on, and now everyone is packing all the stuff into a small box. High temperature does not contribute to durability of components, and the same thing comes to my mind when I see the photos of FDN304 configurations. Is internal temperature noticeable higher than in standard setups with midi/big towers?


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martinecko*
> 
> Is there any list of the best configurations with components I can buy currently?
> 
> It's interesting that some years ago, everyone was buying the big towers with LEDs and so on, and now everyone is packing all the stuff into a small box. High temperature does not contribute to durability of components, and the same thing comes to my mind when I see the photos of FDN304 configurations. Is internal temperature noticeable higher than in standard setups with midi/big towers?


temps will be determined by the components you pick. things such as heatsinks,fans,vcards and oc'ing. its pretty important to pick your parts wisely for your node.

i suggest going with static pressure fans for the front and rear. if you read though the thread,you'll see different heatsinks that work well with the node. the noctua u12 is pretty popular....i went with the u9s for more room. you can also use close loop cooler like the h series from corsair(55,60,and 80)

using lower wattage parts can help you greatly with heat. nvidias newer cards use less power,i choose a hotter running r9 290. but i also took that into mind when i set up my cooling. i'm sure that everyone here can help you pick out parts if you need help. some of us have done multiple set ups in the node,so we're pretty knowledgeable.


----------



## TonyL

@trento
Two examples on the Seasonic G series. Refer to post #1589 and post #3212 please.
There is a reason why that PSU has been popular for the Node 304.









@Martinecko
I do not think there is a "best" configuration. It really depends on the purpose of your build and the availability of the parts according to your location. Budget should be a concern as well.








Just let us know what you plan to put together, and we will try to let you know if we see something is off.

If you would like our input on a possible combination, let us know!

Yes. There is currently a big trend towards the SFF crowd.
One of the biggest reasons was because manufacturers finally started releasing more mini-ITX boards just in the last two years.
For normal operating conditions, the heat generated in a computer is not usually enough to hurt other components. Only overclocking can produce enough heat to be a danger for the chips. I personally like to keep everything as cool as possible for longevity purposes.

Internal temperatures are higher, especially with open air GPUs. Even then though, with Kepler GPUs and AMD cards that are open air have operated fine in the Node 304.
If you are concerned about heat most would recommend a blower style GPU.


----------



## Martinecko

So once more, the setup #2:

- MSI H97I AC
- MSI GTX 960 GAMING 4G
- Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H80i
- Seasonic G Series 550W

There is still one big advantage about Silverstone PSUs - they have the short cable kit. What I see in configurations with G550 is that cables are just too long.. Is this setup ok? (Btw, I am buying new comp every 8 years, this is the fourth one .. the first was PC AT 286, originally I wanted to buy this time a notebook, but this searching for components is just a fun and returning to young ages for a while


----------



## TonyL

Looks fine to me. You should be good to go.

Correct, the Silverstone PSUs do have a short cable kit. On top of that, with full modularity, that will help with cable management.
Although the Seasonic G550 was designed for full tower computers, others have found various ways to fit it in the Node 304 with no issue. Just use the edges of the frame to run the excess length of the cables.

A Corsair H80i is a bit much for a locked chip. You could get something smaller like the H60 or H75 to save a few bucks.
Nonetheless, the H80i will have no issue in the Node 304.


----------



## Martinecko

Would water cooling for gpu make the setup quiter or should I just leave as it is? Does it have any sense for gtx960?

The internal fans are not automatically regulated right? Is it some possibility to connect these fans to mainboard, addon, ... ?


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martinecko*
> 
> Would water cooling for gpu make the setup quiter or should I just leave as it is? Does it have any sense for gtx960?
> 
> The internal fans are not automatically regulated right? Is it some possibility to connect these fans to mainboard, addon, ... ?


Watercooling, including that H80, is going to be louder than air. If you want silence go for large heatsinks high static pressure low rpm fans.

You can connect the case fans to the motherboard headers using fan header splitter cables. Be sure to check if the headers are PWM or Voltage controlled. You need them to be configurable or Voltage controlled.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martinecko*
> 
> So once more, the setup #2:
> 
> - MSI H97I AC
> - MSI GTX 960 GAMING 4G
> - Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H80i
> - Seasonic G Series 550W
> 
> There is still one big advantage about Silverstone PSUs - they have the short cable kit. What I see in configurations with G550 is that cables are just too long.. Is this setup ok? (Btw, I am buying new comp every 8 years, this is the fourth one .. the first was PC AT 286, originally I wanted to buy this time a notebook, but this searching for components is just a fun and returning to young ages for a while


Looks fine to me. Don't worry about the cables of the G550, you can still do a good job with cable management if you take time (see pics of my build in my signature).

H80i looks overkill for a CPU you won't overclock (H97 chipset), so you may wanna get something cheaper like a H60.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martinecko*
> 
> Would water cooling for gpu make the setup quiter or should I just leave as it is? Does it have any sense for gtx960?
> 
> The internal fans are not automatically regulated right? Is it some possibility to connect these fans to mainboard, addon, ... ?


It makes no sense to watercool your GTX960. Power consumption is very low, and MSI cooler can easily handle this card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Watercooling, including that H80, is going to be louder than air. If you want silence go for large heatsinks high static pressure low rpm fans.


I agree with you, but he can't go for large cpu cooler, considering the mobo he chose has a CPU socket very close to the PCIe lance. Under these circumstances, AiO looks like the only choice he has.


----------



## Zjozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martinecko*
> 
> Would water cooling for gpu make the setup quiter or should I just leave as it is? Does it have any sense for gtx960?
> 
> The internal fans are not automatically regulated right? Is it some possibility to connect these fans to mainboard, addon, ... ?


Get a 960 with 2gb, the card isn't fast enough to utilise the 4gb. Make sure it's a semi passive cooling design (MSI, Asus strix), the fans don't spin unless the card gets above 60 degrees, no need for watercooling..


----------



## TonyL

@Martinecko


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martinecko*
> 
> Would water cooling for gpu make the setup quiter or should I just leave as it is? Does it have any sense for gtx960?
> 
> The internal fans are not automatically regulated right? Is it some possibility to connect these fans to mainboard, addon, ... ?





Water cooling would not make sense. The GTX 960 is a 120W TDP card, and the blower or open GPU style coolers are more than capable of handling the heat output at reasonable acoustics.

Higher-end cards like the GTX 780 or the upcomming GTX 980 Ti (both 250W TDP) will benefit from watercooling because those cards are capable of overwhelming the coolers they came with and throttle as a result.

The Node 304 comes with a simple fan controller that has a low, medium, and high fan speed setting that is done manually from a switch on the back. That controller is powered by a molex cable.
I do not think there are a lot of fan headers on that motherboard, so you are going to need some fan splitters for sure if you plan to go this route.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zjozz*
> 
> Get a 960 with 2gb, the card isn't fast enough to utilise the 4gb. Make sure it's a semi passive cooling design (MSI, Asus strix), the fans don't spin unless the card gets above 60 degrees, no need for watercooling..


Is EVGA's 960 a semi passive cooling design too?


----------



## TonyL

According to EVGA's product page, the GTX 960 does have semi-passive cooling.
The fans turn off when the card is below 60C.


----------



## bobsaget

OMG new itx case from fractal design!!

http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/213080/fractal-design-core-500-detailed-small-footprint-big-potential.html

Edit : it doesn't look that interesting compared to the node 304 on second look. Material used are cheaper, less drive cages, potentially negative air pressure with the lack of front intake. Might be interesting though with 240 mm aio at the top and using the rear fan as intake.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> OMG new itx case from fractal design!!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/213080/fractal-design-core-500-detailed-small-footprint-big-potential.html
> 
> Edit : it doesn't look that interesting compared to the node 304 on second look. Material used are cheaper, less drive cages, potentially negative air pressure with the lack of front intake. Might be interesting though with 240 mm aio at the top and using the rear fan as intake.


Yep looks cheap and nasty, more to compete with CM 120 Elite.


----------



## MicroCat

Got my attention....and then saw it wasn't the new Node 302 Overclock.net Edition, but one for the lower cost series.

Not a fan of cases with open tops - cats, beverages and clumsy hands...Still it's a nice looking entry level itx case.


----------



## MicroCat

But there is a new node - the 202 - (Playstation Edition):
http://www.techpowerup.com/213079/fractal-design-node-202-and-node-202-pictured.html

10L of HTPC plaything...pass. Altho it would look kinda cool with a few mods and TS140 sticking out of the top. ;-)


----------



## bobsaget

Nah.. Well it looks like I won't be changing my case soon.


----------



## toyz72

they're facebook page list them to. i dont see how more airflow,and room for a real fan controller can be an issue. these where the reason i moved out of my node.

http://gantrack8.com/t/v/1_NjU4NjIzNTYxMw==/


----------



## Zjozz

Those cases don't look very good, I'll stick with my 304 and 605


----------



## TonyL

Add a removable 240mm bracket on the top of the Node 304?








Lately people have not been using the drive cages not center beam.

Perhaps the Node 202 is a simpler version of the Raven RVZ01.
SteamBox anybody?


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Add a removable 240mm bracket on the top of the Node 304?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lately people have not been using the drive cages not center beam.
> 
> Perhaps the Node 202 is a simpler version of the Raven RVZ01.
> SteamBox anybody?


i really like the 202. i see they offer a 450w sfx psu in it. i wonder if they have any plans on building some more sfx psu's? i think if your going to get in the sff game,you should also supply the parts needed?

i realize that 450w is enough for most pc's,but i wouldnt mind seeing a 550w version. silverstone seems to be the sfx leader right now


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> they're facebook page list them to. i dont see how more airflow,and room for a real fan controller can be an issue. these where the reason i moved out of my node.
> 
> http://gantrack8.com/t/v/1_NjU4NjIzNTYxMw==/


The Core 500 includes exhaust spots only, no intakes, so I'm not sure how it would compare to the Node 304.


----------



## TonyL

@toyz72


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i really like the 202. i see they offer a 450w sfx psu in it. i wonder if they have any plans on building some more sfx psu's? i think if your going to get in the sff game,you should also supply the parts needed?
> 
> i realize that 450w is enough for most pc's,but i wouldnt mind seeing a 550w version. silverstone seems to be the sfx leader right now





You could pop in another SFX PSU of different wattage from Silverstone. They have 450W, 500W, and 600W flavors. The 500W is 30mm longer though.

600W is plenty for demanding components (i7 + GTX 980 Ti







), but the temperatures will not be friendly especially when there is no space to spare.
Blower design GPU is a must, and acoustics will be a hard enemy to beat.


----------



## darealist

Fractal 202 looks awesome. GPU cooling gets dedicated 2x 120mm's with dust filter to boot. And it sure looks 10x better than that Silverstone turd.


----------



## Tablo

So http://videocardz.com/55991/asus-shows-off-strix-gtx-980-ti-and-new-directcu-iii-cooler
This better fit in a Node 304 D:
Coolermaster VSM550 here


----------



## TonyL

Wow. And I thought that a GTX 780 Classified was a tall card.









Look at that! The ASUS GTX 980 Strix is 5.3" tall, so I bet that the 980 Ti will be either taller or at least the same height.
Does EVGA and ASUS have a competition on who has the biggest PCB?









The Node 304 is more than capable of handling that card!
Considering the height of the Node 304, the case is capable of supporting a card up to 6.5".


----------



## seascape

Newb memory questions...

Although I might overclock my Intel i7-4790K, I won't oc the RAM, so is there any benefit on using oc-ed RAM? If not, should I just look for the best deal on name brand 16GB DDR3 1600 Mhz RAM? And how important is it to use only motherboard QVL (Qualified Vendors List) memory for non-oc-ed RAM?

Also, are we allowed to post deals here? The Advertising / Promotion / Commercial Use section in the Terms of Service states that there is a $500 fine, if you "promote products". But isn't recommending products or saying what components you use or saying that a vendor is giving a discount, promoting them? I'm confused.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seascape*
> 
> Newb memory questions...
> 
> Although I might overclock my Intel i7-4790K, I won't oc the RAM, so is there any benefit on using oc-ed RAM? If not, should I just look for the best deal on name brand 16GB DDR3 1600 Mhz RAM? And how important is it to use only motherboard QVL (Qualified Vendors List) memory for non-oc-ed RAM?
> 
> Also, are we allowed to post deals here? The Advertising / Promotion / Commercial Use section in the Terms of Service states that there is a $500 fine, if you "promote products". But isn't recommending products or saying what components you use or saying that a vendor is giving a discount, promoting them? I'm confused.


1600Mhz CAS 9 or 1866Mhz CAS 10 is the right memory to go for, whatever is cheaper with the heatsinks you require, ideally low profile.

QVL isnt important.


----------



## .theMetal

I'm really digging that Core 500, will probably be my next case. Pretty much the same size as the node but supports a 280mm radiator, exactly what I've been waiting for.


----------



## bgvv

Hey guys, been reading for a while and after long years of Mac only user decided to take step back and build a custom machine since I don't approve Apple's hardware and pricing decision lately.

So here is what I came up with:

*Case*: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
*CPU*: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz
*CPU Cooler*: Fractal Design Kelvin T12 AIO Liquid Cooler
*Motherboard*: Asus Maximus VII Impact iTX Z97 LGA1150 Motherboard
*Memory*: G.Skill TridentX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory
*Storage*: 2 x Samsung 850 Pro-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
*Video Card*: Asus GTX960 Strix DC II 2GB DC2OC DDR5
*Power Supply*: Fractal Design Newton R3 600W 80+ Platinum Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
*Operating System*: OS X Yosemite, Microsoft Windows 7 (64-bit)







ToDo:
- Get 2 new NF-F12 PPC 2000 PWM to replace the Fractal Stock fans on the radiator
- Rearrange the cabling a bit more although it's ok for now and there is sufficient air flow
- Replace the power LED on the case with red on as this blue light is bugging me.
- Replace the CPU with Broadwell once they come out









Very happy with the rig so far on idle the temps are sitting at around 29-30 Degrees Celsius on ambient temp 25-26, when playing games occasionally never saw temps on the CPU more than 43-45C.

Not yet tried overclocking but will try it soon.

Oh yes, almost forgot Add Me!


----------



## bobsaget

Good job


----------



## TonyL

@seascape


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seascape*
> 
> Newb memory questions...
> 
> Although I might overclock my Intel i7-4790K, I won't oc the RAM, so is there any benefit on using oc-ed RAM? If not, should I just look for the best deal on name brand 16GB DDR3 1600 Mhz RAM? And how important is it to use only motherboard QVL (Qualified Vendors List) memory for non-oc-ed RAM?
> 
> Also, are we allowed to post deals here? The Advertising / Promotion / Commercial Use section in the Terms of Service states that there is a $500 fine, if you "promote products". But isn't recommending products or saying what components you use or saying that a vendor is giving a discount, promoting them? I'm confused.





This is a good read about memory speeds and Haswell.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell/10
Get at least 1600 Mhz. If the prices are similar, higher is better. Keep the CAS as low as possible as well.

I can not clarify your second inquiry, sorry.
I think you only get in trouble if you benefit or profit from posting the promotion. Don't quote me on that though.

@bgvv


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgvv*
> 
> Hey guys, been reading for a while and after long years of Mac only user decided to take step back and build a custom machine since I don't approve Apple's hardware and pricing decision lately.
> 
> So here is what I came up with:
> 
> *Case*: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
> *CPU*: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz
> *CPU Cooler*: Fractal Design Kelvin T12 AIO Liquid Cooler
> *Motherboard*: Asus Maximus VII Impact iTX Z97 LGA1150 Motherboard
> *Memory*: G.Skill TridentX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory
> *Storage*: 2 x Samsung 850 Pro-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> *Video Card*: Asus GTX960 Strix DC II 2GB DC2OC DDR5
> *Power Supply*: Fractal Design Newton R3 600W 80+ Platinum Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
> *Operating System*: OS X Yosemite, Microsoft Windows 7 (64-bit)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToDo:
> - Get 2 new NF-F12 PPC 2000 PWM to replace the Fractal Stock fans on the radiator
> - Rearrange the cabling a bit more although it's ok for now and there is sufficient air flow
> - Replace the power LED on the case with red on as this blue light is bugging me.
> - Replace the CPU with Broadwell once they come out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy with the rig so far on idle the temps are sitting at around 29-30 Degrees Celsius on ambient temp 25-26, when playing games occasionally never saw temps on the CPU more than 43-45C.
> 
> Not yet tried overclocking but will try it soon.
> 
> Oh yes, almost forgot Add Me!





Hello. Welcome!
Excellent choice on the parts. You have a well informed build. Especially if that is a Hackintosh!








I did not know you could find drivers for Mac OS with that combination of parts.
The cable management looks just fine! That PSU is really up against that GPU.

There are minor details, like a bit high wattage, but it could be that you want room for a future upgrade.
Better GPU would be nice, but you might not need that much power.


----------



## bgvv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Hello. Welcome!
> Excellent choice on the parts. You have a well informed build. Especially if that is a Hackintosh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know you could find drivers for Mac OS with that combination of parts.


Thanks








And yes it is a Hackintosh pretty stable as well, it's my work machine now (was on MacBook Pro before that which is just a supporting and togo machine atm).
As for the parts I did my research carefully upfront and Impact was my mobo of choice since I'm not very fond of Gigabyte's IMO ROG is better choice and with using Clover as boot loader it was indeed the right one. No drivers needed btw







with Clover I got it up and running pretty much out of the box the only fiddling was needed with the BT and WiFi but it wasn't too bad I must say considering this is my first Hackintosh.
Quote:


> The cable management looks just fine! That PSU is really up against that GPU.


I wanted it a bit more out of the way and more tidy but still tinkering with the right route. And not, you can't see it from the photos but there is about 7-8 mil clearance around the PSU with this GPU so it's fine although I'm not sure how it will be with Strix 970 which is significantly larger than 960 ... it might be a tight fit with just 2 mm between the PSU and the GPU. Luckily for me this GPU does just fine for my occasional MMO 1080p gaming and it have no issues driving 2 displays atm. Should I add that it have nice backplate so even if i go in near future for Strix 970 I'm not too worried speaking of fitting it in.
Quote:


> There are minor details, like a bit high wattage, but it could be that you want room for a future upgrade.
> Better GPU would be nice, but you might not need that much power.


Yep it's with future upgrade in mind (although I'm not sure I'd go for something like GTX980, just don't need it atm and tbh prefer to wait and have DP 1.3 out so I can power an 4k monitor via single DP cable and not 2 as it's atm) as I'm using the rig mostly as development machine (programming) which is not at all hard on it and it's nice cool and quiet. The main reason I went for this PSU was it's semi passive and so far I've never seen it's fan spinning which added to the same mode on the GPU adds to really quiet rig all in all.


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgvv*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it is a Hackintosh pretty stable as well, it's my work machine now (was on MacBook Pro before that which is just a supporting and togo machine atm).
> As for the parts I did my research carefully upfront and Impact was my mobo of choice since I'm not very fond of Gigabyte's IMO ROG is better choice and with using Clover as boot loader it was indeed the right one. No drivers needed btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Clover I got it up and running pretty much out of the box the only fiddling was needed with the BT and WiFi but it wasn't too bad I must say considering this is my first Hackintosh.


Clover has advanced things sooooo much. I remember doing my first OS X installs in the P55 days - it was a nightmare to find compatible components and get everything working, spent almost a month editing my DSDT to get SLI to work.

Now I have a server that's been running 24/7 for two years with no hiccups running Vanilla OOB and building into the exact same P55 system only takes an audio driver install


----------



## bgvv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Clover has advanced things sooooo much. I remember doing my first OS X installs in the P55 days - it was a nightmare to find compatible components and get everything working, spent almost a month editing my DSDT to get SLI to work.
> 
> Now I have a server that's been running 24/7 for two years with no hiccups running Vanilla OOB and building into the exact same P55 system only takes an audio driver install


Well I'll go this far and say if you have UEFI capable motherboard go with Clover, it gives you so much peace of mind and most of the patches needed to the kexts and kernel are done on the fly, so it's the best choice. My system was working fine even without any DSDT's or SSDT's pretty much did them because i wanted to fine tune and have the fastest possible boot, even speed stepping on the CPU was working out of the box with Clover.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgvv*


You are on the list


----------



## kainemoistus

Hi everyone!

Received my 304 today, but the motherboard is yet to arrive.

Does anyone have any tips on fitting a larger, half-modular PSU in the case, with a big graphics card?
PSU model is Corsair CX-750m and the graphics card is R9 280x Vapor-X, which is about 275mm long









Hope to hear some tips!


----------



## TonyL

@kainemoistus


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kainemoistus*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Received my 304 today, but the motherboard is yet to arrive.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on fitting a larger, half-modular PSU in the case, with a big graphics card?
> PSU model is Corsair CX-750m and the graphics card is R9 280x Vapor-X, which is about 275mm long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to hear some tips!





Hello. Welcome!
With full length GPUs, the Node 304 can handle up to a 160mm non-modular unit or a 150mm modular unit.
In order to fit a little bit longer units like a 160mm modular unit, all you need to do is remove the PSU bracket (4 screws total). You will really need to flex the connector cables, but it will fit.

For the Corsair CX750M, I think you should be okay because the plugs sit all the way to the right, or away from the GPU.
Try to fit it first without modding the PSU bracket, and if it ends up not fitting, then remove the PSU bracket.

Any particular reason for getting a 750W unit, that seems a bit excessive. (_Perhaps, you plan to OC the heck out of a Radeon R9 Fury X!_







)

A 600W unit should be plenty.


----------



## kainemoistus

Thanks Tony for the reply!

I had a Phenom processor before the new one, which is 4690K, and the phenom was using alot more energy, hence the PSU choice







And i was planning on doing a crossfire build sometime ago, but we can tell how that is going









Mobo should arrive on Monday, yaaay!

Replaced the side mesh with a acrylic window too, looks alot nicer, made holes in it and stuff, so air will go through it, but will be more dustier.

I really like how it looks now









I'm thinking a installing a led strip in the case too, but with a switch, so it would be cool to look at in the night


----------



## seascape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @seascape
> This is a good read about memory speeds and Haswell.
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell/10
> Get at least 1600 Mhz. If the prices are similar, higher is better. Keep the CAS as low as possible as well.


Thanks for the good read on RAM. I understand the difference between SPD and tested speed and latency, but are there any stability or temperature issues with running at the tested numbers? Why would someone run the SPD values?

I'm considering two G.Skill TridentX 16GB DDR3 kits. One has an SPD speed of 1600MHz at 1.50v, and the same tested speed and voltage, with a tested CAS of 7. The other has an SPD speed of 1333Mhz at 1.50v, and a tested speed of 2133MHz at 1.60v, with a tested CAS of 9. I know the second kit is faster, but if it's not stable and I have to run it at the SPD speed, it will be slower than the first kit. The price difference is only $10, so it's negligible.

Thanks again!


----------



## oktopi

Hi,
what do you think about my node rig?
I would like to ask you to help me configure oc settings for i5 and GF to reach best results.
I did discovered that TDP is at level 80-90 W with GF bench and during game, even in highest 4,7Ghz.
Standard TDP for my i5 is 84W with 3,4Ghz , so why it is similar with 4,7?
with Prime95 TDP is at level 230W.
TDP for me is a measure of power and efficiency of i5 in Watts.
Frame rate difference between 3,8Ghz to 4,7Ghz with the same bench is at range 5-7 , so how oc is working here ?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kainemoistus*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oktopi*


Welcome, you guys are added.


----------



## spice003

i have a quick question guys can the USB 3 header connector and USB 2 be connected at the same time?


----------



## kaspar737

What is the best AIO (noise to performance ratio) Node 304 can fit?


----------



## claes

NZXT Kraken's line is currently the quietist AIO pump I know of.

http://www.silentpcreview.com/NZXT_Kraken_X31_X41


----------



## contay

I had Antec's AIO for a while. Didn't hear a sound in idle and under load GPU always was louder no matter what I did.


----------



## TonyL

@kainemoistus


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kainemoistus*
> 
> Thanks Tony for the reply!
> 
> I had a Phenom processor before the new one, which is 4690K, and the phenom was using alot more energy, hence the PSU choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i was planning on doing a crossfire build sometime ago, but we can tell how that is going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo should arrive on Monday, yaaay!
> 
> Replaced the side mesh with a acrylic window too, looks alot nicer, made holes in it and stuff, so air will go through it, but will be more dustier.
> 
> I really like how it looks now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking a installing a led strip in the case too, but with a switch, so it would be cool to look at in the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture





Talking about a lot nicer, I must have gone overboard then!








I have nothing to hide on my rig. _Full acrylic panels!_








Refer to post #4483 if you would like to see.
I have a 120mm by 120mm hole and I have minimal issues with dust. Occasionally I blast the system with an air compressor.

@oktopi


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oktopi*
> 
> Hi,
> what do you think about my node rig?
> I would like to ask you to help me configure oc settings for i5 and GF to reach best results.
> I did discovered that TDP is at level 80-90 W with GF bench and during game, even in highest 4,7Ghz.
> Standard TDP for my i5 is 84W with 3,4Ghz , so why it is similar with 4,7?
> with Prime95 TDP is at level 230W.
> TDP for me is a measure of power and efficiency of i5 in Watts.
> Frame rate difference between 3,8Ghz to 4,7Ghz with the same bench is at range 5-7 , so how oc is working here ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture





Congratulations on the build. We appreciate it if you could take come close up pictures.
It looks like you have water cooling for the CPU there. Some specs would be awesome as well.

I am a bit lost about what you are asking about for the TDP. TDP is just an estimation about how many watts that components could possibly use.
Lets break this up into two components. Talking about the CPU & GPU at the same time could potentially get confusing.
For the CPU, yes an i5 4690K has a TDP of 85W. At full tilt, it should pull about that much power. Now when overclocked, if you do not increase the voltage, I do not expect much of a jump in power usage. It is only if you overvolt when you see a difference in how much power the chip pulls. So assuming that you held the voltage at stock, that is why the OC setting power usage is similar to stock despite the jump in clock speeds. I highly recommend using ADIA 64 or Intel Extreme Tuning Utility for stress testing. Haswell does not play well with Prime95.
Now moving on the FPS with the processor. If you are looking to increase your FPS for gaming, you should be focusing on OCing the GPU. That will give you the most gains compared to OCing the CPU. The only two reasons for OCing the CPU is either for ego purposes or if you happen to have a bottleneck. Some games can be CPU heavy, but there are only a few. At stock your processor is very capable of handling anything you throw at it. Since you have no bottleneck, that is why you do not see much gains in OCing the CPU

You will see the most gains when you OC the GPU. That can be easily done on the desktop. I see that you are running Furmark. Depending on the GPU, I recommend not running that program either because that could potentially damage your GPU. Run a benchmark like Unigine Heaven or 3DMark for stability testing.

@spice003


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003*
> 
> i have a quick question guys can the USB 3 header connector and USB 2 be connected at the same time?





I think there is a tag that specifically says you can only plug one in at a time.
Otherwise I think there will be a conflict.

@kaspar737


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> What is the best AIO (noise to performance ratio) Node 304 can fit?





Since an AIO is usually placed as an exhaust, I would recommend getting a slim radiator with high airflow. That way heat produced from the GPU does not get backed up in the case for the lack of airflow.
Otherwise you will have to compromise acoustics by turning up the fan speeds in order to compensate for the heat. If you have a blower style GPU, you can choose any AIO to your liking.
The Corsair H60 is a good place to start. The H75 is another option. If you want a large capacity, you could check out the thicker H80i GT.


----------



## MicroCat

So, it seems that my (or my sibling's) node build has been postponed until the fall when Skylake-S is available and the new board's bugs have been squished. I was impatient to get my hands all nodey. Oh, well...gives us time to peruse Win 10, the new D15S, the upcoming Fury Nano or possibly an Iris Pro version of Skylake. And some more months of small, quiet power supply angst.

The tough part is having to wait to join the coolest little mini-fridge club on the site. Hope you don't mind if I drop by to scoop tips and stick my sarcasm where we node it doesn't belong.


----------



## spice003

@ TonyL thanks


----------



## Asymmetry

my office PC, people call it a mini fridge. I do like it, Jammed a 570GTX into it

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/xdr...19_3995745802902645322_o_zpscgoc1rll.jpg.html

Also have a 804 as well that I really like
http://www.overclock.net/t/1480841/htpc-to-dual-water-gaming-pc-htpc-evolution-fight-to-defeat-heat-and-noise#post_23414843


----------



## seascape

I have an Asus Maximus VII Impact, and I'm not sure how to connect the front panel connectors (power LED, hard drive activity LED and power button). The motherboard has a 10-1 pin panel but it's not labeled which pins are positive or negative, other than showing that pin 1 is positive for the hard drive LED. Does this mean that every other pin is positive? Or doesn't it matter which is positive or negative?



Everything else is installed, and I'm looking forward to entering the overclocking world today!


----------



## TonyL

Looking good @Asymmetry. The internal lighting is a nice touch.

Sorry for not following up on your RAM inquiry @seascape. Did you get that sorted out? Either one of the options you listed were fine.

The ASUS Maximus Impact actually gives you a harness that indicates what is what. Even with the harness it can be confusing figuring out which is the positive side.
Upon close inspection when I was building I believe that if you look closely, there is an arrow molded in the connector, and that indicates the positive side.


Spoiler: See pictures here:







The first picture shows the harness connected to the board on a Maximus VI Impact.
The second picture is the harness for a Maximus VII Impact, and you can see the arrow that indicates the positive side. (_Second connector from the top_)

I hope that helps. Let me know if you need any clarification.


----------



## seascape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Sorry for not following up on your RAM inquiry @seascape. Did you get that sorted out? Either one of the options you listed were fine.
> 
> The ASUS Maximus Impact actually gives you a harness that indicates what is what. Even with the harness it can be confusing figuring out which is the positive side.
> Upon close inspection when I was building I believe that if you look closely, there is an arrow molded in the connector, and that indicates the positive side.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: See pictures here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first picture shows the harness connected to the board on a Maximus VI Impact.
> The second picture is the harness for a Maximus VII Impact, and you can see the arrow that indicates the positive side. (_Second connector from the top_)
> 
> I hope that helps. Let me know if you need any clarification.


@TonyL
Front panel connector: Ugh, that was really stupid of me, I didn't see the harness in the box at first, and thought that I had to connect the chassis front panel wires directly to the motherboard pins! A newbie mistake I guess... The Asus harness makes it much easier.

Regarding the RAM: I went with the faster G.Skill TridentX 16GB set (DDR3 2133, CL 9) and will set the BIOS to its XMP. (Newegg just reduced its price, so it's only $5 more than the DDR3 1600, CL 7 set.) But I'm still confused why someone would use the default SPD values.


----------



## TonyL

Glad to hear that you found the harness to be helpful.

I am not too familiar with the specific mechanics of RAM, but I believe that the stock SPD values will guarantee stability from the manufacturer.
If you change the timings, there is always a possibility of instability. Instability usually occurs during higher frequency speeds and tighter timings.

A lot of it has to do with imperfections that occur during manufacturing. Depending on how the chips are binned (_or not_), that manufacturer will save Tier 1 chips that perform better in testing for their higher grade products. I guess that is why we could only overclock some things by so much.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seascape*
> 
> I have an Asus Maximus VII Impact, and I'm not sure how to connect the front panel connectors (power LED, hard drive activity LED and power button). The motherboard has a 10-1 pin panel but it's not labeled which pins are positive or negative, other than showing that pin 1 is positive for the hard drive LED. Does this mean that every other pin is positive? Or doesn't it matter which is positive or negative?
> 
> 
> 
> Everything else is installed, and I'm looking forward to entering the overclocking world today!


Switches dont have polarity, only the LEDs. Wont damage anything by doing it wrong, so just try it out. Likely itll be a pattern to +ive and -ive pins.


----------



## Tomaszal

Hello guys, I still haven't decided what PSU will go into my build. I for sure know that my GPU will be Gigabyte's G1 Gaming GTX 970 (312 mm).

I'm choosing between CS550 (140mm, semi-modular) and RM550 (160mm, fully modular, semi-fan less) PSUs. I'd really prefer the RM550, but I've read somewhere that 160mm PSU's might not fit.

I will be doing custom sleeving on all of the cables, so it'd be easier to do it on fully modular PSU.

I'm open to any other suggestions, but I'd prefer fully modular and semi-fan less ones for not too much money.


----------



## trento

160mm will be a tight fit. U can also consider Silverstone Strider series. It's fully modular and it's 140mm.


----------



## Tomaszal

I know, but they're about twice the price of Corsair ones.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomaszal*
> 
> I know, but they're about twice the price of Corsair ones.


They have high price but they are also very good quality. People talk bad about Corsairs psus, but my RM850 on other rig has been very good though. Also, silverstone has short cable kits (but if you sleeve them all you sure can shorten them too).


----------



## TonyL

@Tomaszal


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomaszal*
> 
> Hello guys, I still haven't decided what PSU will go into my build. I for sure know that my GPU will be Gigabyte's G1 Gaming GTX 970 (312 mm).
> 
> I'm choosing between CS550 (140mm, semi-modular) and RM550 (160mm, fully modular, semi-fan less) PSUs. I'd really prefer the RM550, but I've read somewhere that 160mm PSU's might not fit.
> 
> I will be doing custom sleeving on all of the cables, so it'd be easier to do it on fully modular PSU.
> 
> I'm open to any other suggestions, but I'd prefer fully modular and semi-fan less ones for not too much money.





A 160mm modular PSU will be tight, but it will fit.
In order to get it in there, you will be required to remove the PSU bracket (only 4 screws).
You are really going to need to flex the connecters if you do not want then connectors to push against the GPU.

I am rocking an RM650, and I have been very pleased with its performance. No issue on my end. Sometimes I worry that the fan does not spin during load, but it works. I believe the fan spins up either thermally triggered or by 40%+ loads. Please refer to post #4483 to get an idea of how the PSU will fit into the case.

Another alternative is to check out the EVGA 550 GS.
Fully modular 150mm unit. Semi-fanless operation with solid build quality (Seasonic). Flat black cables, but I guess that does not matter if you are sleeving.


----------



## Tomaszal

@contay


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> They have high price but they are also very good quality. People talk bad about Corsairs psus, but my RM850 on other rig has been very good though. Also, silverstone has short cable kits (but if you sleeve them all you sure can shorten them too).






I know that they're really high quality, but I have a fixed budget and plans for other setup upgrades (like monitor and speakers), so that isn't really an option for me =\.
Also I do plan on making custom length wires while sleeving them, so that's not a problem for me. The only thing that scares me is that I might just physically not be able to fit the RM550 inside a Node 304 with full-length GPU. Although it seems like I could move the metal holder near power cord extension a little bit to the side and then fit a bigger PSU, but I wouldn't want to do that because I'm pretty sure it would void the warranty.

@TonyL


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Tomaszal
> 
> A 160mm modular PSU will be tight, but it will fit.
> In order to get it in there, you will be required to remove the PSU bracket (only 4 screws).
> You are really going to need to flex the connecters if you do not want then connectors to push against the GPU.
> 
> I am rocking an RM650, and I have been very pleased with its performance. No issue on my end. Sometimes I worry that the fan does not spin during load, but it works. I believe the fan spins up either thermally triggered or by 40%+ loads. Please refer to post #4483 to get an idea of how the PSU will fit into the case.
> 
> Another alternative is to check out the EVGA 550 GS.
> Fully modular 150mm unit. Semi-fanless operation with solid build quality (Seasonic). Flat black cables, but I guess that does not matter if you are sleeving.






That's what I've been thinking, but should I worry about loosing the warranty or is there nothing to worry about?
That seems like an ok distance from GPU for me, I'll probably do this if I decide to buy RM550.
EVGA is sadly not an option here in Lithuania =\.

P.S. I forgot I can just put it there and not drill new holes. But I'm not sure if it'd be safe to do it that way.


----------



## TonyL

I don't think you should be worried about warranty for the case. I highly doubt it will fall apart in the next few months.








If something really bad does happen, all you need to do is to put back the bracket by putting all the screws back. In either case, I am sure customer service would be reasonable.

For mounting, it depends on which orientation to plan to put the PSU unit in. I have mine flipped, so I just slapped some double-sided tape on the opposite side and called it a day. The weight of the PSU keeps the unit down. If you are keeping the original position, then just put tape along the perimeter along the bottom.


----------



## Tomaszal

@TonyL,

Thank you! That's the perfect advice I wanted.









You guys are the best!









P.S. At first I thought I'd need to drill new holes for that metal holder, that's why I was worried about the warranty. But just sticking it with a tape (or I think I'll use Velcro straps) is a really good idea.


----------



## Tomaszal

So, while checking on e-store, I noticed that there's new PSU from Corsair named RM750i. It's about $20 more expensive than RM550 and I wonder if it's worth the higher price?
Also, as I'm planning to buy both Corsair H80i GT cooler and RM550 (or RM750i) and they both have Corsair Link, will I be able to connect both of them at the same time if I only have 1 USB 2.0 port on my motherboard?


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomaszal*
> 
> So, while checking on e-store, I noticed that there's new PSU from Corsair named RM750i. It's about $20 more expensive than RM550 and I wonder if it's worth the higher price?


Just go with the rm550 since you are limited to a single gpu.


----------



## Tomaszal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> Just go with the rm550 since you are limited to a single gpu.


True, but the difference between RM550 and RM750i is about 2.5 years. I wonder if it features something new.

Edit:

Ok, I found a post about these series:

Code:



Code:


The main differences between the RM and RMi units include:

Seven-year warranty instead of five.
All Japanese capacitors (finally!).
50 degrees C full power rating instead of 40 degrees C.
Fluid Dynamic Bearing (FDB) fan instead of the Riffle-bearing that the RM units had.
More advanced digital circuit that allows the monitoring of many more functions, including efficiency.
The new digital circuit also provides the ability to create a custom fan profile and convert the PSU's +12V rail from a single one to multiple ones.

Don't really know if it's worth it, give me your thoughts guys!


----------



## TonyL

@Tomaszal


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomaszal*
> 
> So, while checking on e-store, I noticed that there's new PSU from Corsair named RM750i. It's about $20 more expensive than RM550 and I wonder if it's worth the higher price?
> Also, as I'm planning to buy both Corsair H80i GT cooler and RM550 (or RM750i) and they both have Corsair Link, will I be able to connect both of them at the same time if I only have 1 USB 2.0 port on my motherboard?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomaszal*
> 
> True, but the difference between RM550 and RM750i is about 2.5 years. I wonder if it features something new.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Ok, I found a post about these series:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> The main differences between the RM and RMi units include:
> 
> Seven-year warranty instead of five.
> All Japanese capacitors (finally!).
> 50 degrees C full power rating instead of 40 degrees C.
> Fluid Dynamic Bearing (FDB) fan instead of the Riffle-bearing that the RM units had.
> More advanced digital circuit that allows the monitoring of many more functions, including efficiency.
> The new digital circuit also provides the ability to create a custom fan profile and convert the PSU's +12V rail from a single one to multiple ones.
> 
> Don't really know if it's worth it, give me your thoughts guys!





For $20 more, I think the benefits are worth it. Those are worthwhile upgrades that will not only help with the longevity of the unit, but also gives you full-tweakability to your desires.
_Does it work with your setup?_ No, not really. The wattage is just way overkill. I wouldn't be surprised if that fan never turns on. You would not be able to reap the benefits of the gold efficiency if you are riding on super low loads (ie. idle).
That PSU will be suitable if you're rocking an overvolted Radeon R9 Fury X.









550W is perfect for your setup, there is plenty of headroom for the GTX 970.


----------



## Tomaszal

@TonyL
So I should go with the older RM550? Or are those benefits so good that they're worth creating a bottleneck in the system?


----------



## mintybrown

Hi guys!
I am about to pull the trigger on a 304 build after hearing so many great things about it and reading the community posts here.
I would love to have some input on my build from veteran 304ers like yourselves









Here is what I have so far -- the only real point I am stuck with is the motherboard, so suggestions in that realm would be greatly appreciated.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($341.98 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U14S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($70.98 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($108.99)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($177.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Superclocked Video Card ($504.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($104.17 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($114.99 @ Amazon)
*Other:* SilverStone PP05 Short Cable for PSU Set ($29.51)
*Total:* $1453.59
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-06-24 15:08 EDT-0400_

Thanks!

Minty


----------



## Tomaszal

@mintybrown

I'm not a Node 304 veteran in any way (still figuring stuff out), but that seems like an amazing build. I bought myself a Gigabyte ITX motherboard and honestly I'm kinda sad with my decision. To put it short the software isn't good. I've heard a lot of nice stuff about ASUS motherboards though. Their most powerful ITX motherboard is MAXIMUS VII IMPACT.

If you're going with such powerful parts, I'd get a bit higher speed RAM. Also if you want you can buy 2 250 GB SSDs for RAID setup for insane speeds.

I'm not 100% sure if I'm correct about this, so keep that in mind. I'm sure other guys will correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## TonyL

@Tomaszal
It would be more reasonable to get the RM550.
During gaming loads, it is very likely that your setup will pull no more than ~300W (~350W OCed).
At that load (~54%), you would be riding towards the peak of the efficiency curve.

Even at idle conditions, the RM550 would be better. As seen in the efficiency graphs below provided by the Corsair website.
Lets say 110W is idle.
For the RM550 that would be 20% load. That yields 89% efficiency at idle. (91% @ loading)
For the RM750i that would be 15% load. That yields 85% efficiency at idle. (90% @ loading)


Spoiler: Efficiency Graph Comparison








@mintybrown


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mintybrown*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I am about to pull the trigger on a 304 build after hearing so many great things about it and reading the community posts here.
> I would love to have some input on my build from veteran 304ers like yourselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I have so far -- the only real point I am stuck with is the motherboard, so suggestions in that realm would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($341.98 @ Newegg)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U14S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($70.98 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($108.99)
> *Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($177.99 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Superclocked Video Card ($504.98 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($104.17 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($114.99 @ Amazon)
> *Other:* SilverStone PP05 Short Cable for PSU Set ($29.51)
> *Total:* $1453.59
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-06-24 15:08 EDT-0400_
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Minty





Hello. Welcome!
You build looks solid overall. You are pretty much good to go.
That's a high-end build right there. What do you plan to use it for?









A popular choice these days is the ASUS Z97I-PLUS. That board has a good combination of quality parts/build quality & features at a reasonable price.
If you have no budget and want boasting rights, then the Maximus Impact VII is a beast.

Hmmm. You've done your research. The parts chosen show that you have been well informed.
Premium cooler that has a good balance between performance and acoustics.
The short RAM will have no conflict with the the NH-14 riding right above.
Unlocked processor + beast GPU. _Check._ SSD. _Check._ Oh yeah. This is going to be fast.
Good choice with the PSU. Fully modularity will help with cable clutter.


----------



## mintybrown

@TonyL and @Tomaszal

Thanks for your responses!
I will be using it primarily for gaming, but also for encoding/remuxing large HD files, so I want a beast








It's my first new rig in over 5 years, so I want it to be more or less future-proof for the foreseeable future.

I'll take a look at those mobo's you listed Tony, thanks!
Minty


----------



## danx

Hi All,
First of all a big thank you for such an informative, constructive and lively thread. Kudos to contributors and moderators.
I am planning to build my own Fractal Design Node 304. Main purpose will be a general desktop able to run Vmware , with few images at the same time and few games in my spare time,
nothing too fancy.
System has to be quiet as will be placed on my desk. Any suggestions to improve are welcome.
Here is my initial parts list :

Case: Fractal Design Node 304 USB 3.0 Mini ITX DTX Case Black
CPU: Intel Core i5 4690K
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U12S CPU Cooler or Be Quiet! Dark Rock 3 CPU Cooler - undecided
RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury HX318C10FBK2/16 16GB (2x8GB) Black
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 Ti Low Profile 2GB
HDD: Western Digital WD Red 3TB WD30EFRX 1 only
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO Series 250GB SSD 1 only
OS: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit OEM
PSU: Undecided but will be one of them as similar in price
CoolerMaster V550S 80 Plus Gold 550W
Silverstone Strider 650W Gold ST65F-G - with shorter cables option kit
EVGA SuperNOVA G1 Gold 650W

Cheers, Dan


----------



## hdpcgamer2001

Hi,

After reading the thread from start to finish, I simply fell in love with the Node 304 and finally decided to downsize from my ATX build to an ITX build and it is practically complete except I still need to get a Z77 itx motherboard - don't see the point in selling my 2600k and upgrading to an i7 4770k/4790k as it is more than enough for gaming.

The fans are set to medium and everything runs pretty much cool and quiet. The only time the GTX 770 hits over 70 degrees is when the GPU usage is at 100% i.e playing someting like the Witcher 3.

Here are some pictures of my new build.

Specs:

Intel i7 2600k CPU @ 4.2GHz 1.2v
Noctua U9B SE2 cooler
MSI Z77IA-E53 Mobo
HyperX Genesis 8GB 1600mhz ram
Silverstone SX500-LG (80 PLUS Gold) PSU
Asus Xonar U3 Soundcard
Seagate 4TB HDD
Samsung 2TB HDD
Crucial M4 128GB SSD
Crucial MX100 256GB SSD
MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr 2GB


----------



## TonyL

@danx


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danx*
> 
> Hi All,
> First of all a big thank you for such an informative, constructive and lively thread. Kudos to contributors and moderators.
> I am planning to build my own Fractal Design Node 304. Main purpose will be a general desktop able to run Vmware , with few images at the same time and few games in my spare time,
> nothing too fancy.
> System has to be quiet as will be placed on my desk. Any suggestions to improve are welcome.
> Here is my initial parts list :
> 
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304 USB 3.0 Mini ITX DTX Case Black
> CPU: Intel Core i5 4690K
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U12S CPU Cooler or Be Quiet! Dark Rock 3 CPU Cooler - undecided
> RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury HX318C10FBK2/16 16GB (2x8GB) Black
> GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 Ti Low Profile 2GB
> HDD: Western Digital WD Red 3TB WD30EFRX 1 only
> SSD: Samsung 850 EVO Series 250GB SSD 1 only
> OS: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit OEM
> PSU: Undecided but will be one of them as similar in price
> CoolerMaster V550S 80 Plus Gold 550W
> Silverstone Strider 650W Gold ST65F-G - with shorter cables option kit
> EVGA SuperNOVA G1 Gold 650W
> 
> Cheers, Dan





Welcome!
Thanks for some of the background information. That really helps.
Overall, the build looks good to go. You really can not go wrong with your choice in parts.

Here are a few remarks to consider.
For the PSU, off the bat, I would pick the CM V550S because of the wattage. For your configuration, you can easily run that on a 450W unit _even with overclocking_.
Perhaps, you are getting a 550W unit so that you have enough wattage for a bigger card.
The SS Strider is good because of full modularity. That will help a lot with cable management. I believe there is a 550W version as well.
If you get the SuperNOVA you will not be able to fit a full length GPU in the future. Just something to keep in mind.

You can not go wrong with either CPU coolers. Both are known for a good balance between performance and acoustics.
Pick the one that costs less or that fits better with your theme.

@hdpcgamer2001


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hdpcgamer2001*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> After reading the thread from start to finish, I simply fell in love with the Node 304 and finally decided to downsize from my ATX build to an ITX build and it is practically complete except I still need to get a Z77 itx motherboard - don't see the point in selling my 2600k and upgrading to an i7 4770k as it is more than enough for gaming.
> 
> The fans are set to medium and everything runs pretty much cool and quiet. The only time the GTX 770 hits over 70 degrees is when the GPU usage is at 100% i.e playing someting like the Witcher 3.
> 
> Here are pictures of my new build.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> i7 2600k
> Noctua U9B SE2 cooler
> ASROCK H61MV-ITX Mobo
> Silverstone SX500-LG PSU
> 4TB Seagate HDD
> 2TB Samsung HD
> Crucial M4 128GB SSD
> Crucial MX100 256GB SSD
> MSI GeForce GTX 770 Twin Frozr Gaming Edition 2GB
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures





Welcome!
Looking good. Congrats! A very clean build there.
That MSI GTX 770 looks vintage. _In a good way._
I'm still rocking Kepler as well.









How is that PSU? More in particular, how is the noise?
Cable management looks slick. Did you sleeve the cables yourself?


----------



## seascape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mintybrown*
> 
> @TonyL and @Tomaszal
> 
> Thanks for your responses!
> I will be using it primarily for gaming, but also for encoding/remuxing large HD files, so I want a beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my first new rig in over 5 years, so I want it to be more or less future-proof for the foreseeable future.
> 
> I'll take a look at those mobo's you listed Tony, thanks!
> Minty


@TonyL gives real good advice, and has helped me with my build. The "beast" ASUS Maximus VII Impact is a great board, and surprisingly eager to configure with more BIOS options than I'll ever need. I read some partially negative reviews from earlier this year, but I received mine a couple of weeks ago ($219.99) and no complaints so far.

Note: the price for the case fluctuates quite a bit -- a couple of months ago when I was planning my build, the best retail price I saw was $65, but when I bought mine a couple of weeks ago from Newegg it was $74.99 / $80.61 delivered. Newegg does seem to lower the price of one color first, then the other. $104.17 from Amazon seems high. Also, if you order from Newegg and live in California, the free shipping only takes 2 days since they ship out of LA.


----------



## hdpcgamer2001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @danx
> Welcome!
> Thanks for some of the background information. That really helps.
> Overall, the build looks good to go. You really can not go wrong with your choice in parts.
> 
> Here are a few remarks to consider.
> For the PSU, off the bat, I would pick the CM V550S because of the wattage. For your configuration, you can easily run that on a 450W unit _even with overclocking_.
> Perhaps, you are getting a 550W unit so that you have enough wattage for a bigger card.
> The SS Strider is good because of full modularity. That will help a lot with cable management. I believe there is a 550W version as well.
> If you get the SuperNOVA you will not be able to fit a full length GPU in the future. Just something to keep in mind.
> 
> You can not go wrong with either CPU coolers. Both are known for a good balance between performance and acoustics.
> Pick the one that costs less or that fits better with your theme.
> 
> @hdpcgamer2001
> Welcome!
> Looking good. Congrats! A very clean build there.
> That MSI GTX 770 looks vintage. _In a good way._
> I'm still rocking Kepler as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that PSU? More in particular, how is the noise?
> Cable management looks slick. Did you sleeve the cables yourself?


Thank you for your comment.

When I'm gaming, I normally pull around 250-300 watts from the mains socket and the Silverstone PSU runs quiet which is one of the main reasons I brought the PSU. I did initially try to downsize my rig inside a Raven RVZ01 but because it was so cramped inside the case and due to the lack of choice between cpu coolers due to the restricted height and motherboard cpu socket placement, I gave up in the end. With the Node 304, the only thing I had to change was the motheboard.

Regarding cable management, it actually took me a lot longer than I thought to get the cables looking the way I wanted and having a slightly smaller PSU helped slightly as I was able to tuck some of the cables beneath intake fans and keep the airflow unobstructed from intake to the Noctua heatsink.

Unfortunately I didn't sleeve the cables myself because I simply didn't have enough patience for it therefore I decided to buy the Silverstone sleeved modular cables instead, which ended up costing quite a bit but it does look good and I do plan to keep this case for a very long time.


----------



## mintybrown

@TonyL @seascape

Any opinion on blower vs open fan style GPUs in this case? I am definitely getting a 980, I just don't know if a blower is preferred.

Also, are the included fans quality, or might it be worth it to get aftermarket fans to replace them with?

Thanks!


----------



## TonyL

Since you plan to use a tower cooler, either GPU cooling style will be fine in this case.
The blower style GPU is usually preferred in SFF, but the Node 304 is very capable of handling an open-air GPU.
The blower style isolates and exhausts any heat produced out of the case, whereas an open-air GPU will dump the heat into your case. There is always a chance of the heated air being recycled, but that is not such a huge issue. If you are interested, you could check out this video by 



.

If you do not mind getting your MB and other components a little warm, the open-air styles tend to have better cooling these days due to sheer cooling surface area & fan sizes. With a big, _IF_, you can exhaust the heated air out of your case quickly enough.
So that leads to the case fans. I personally found the two 92mm intakes to be fine. I usually run then at 70%-90% during loads, and spool them during idle. Replacing the rear exhaust fan is a good idea.
Most open-air GPUs these days have a custom PCB, so that is an additional benefit.

I personally found that if I ran my rig without the cover, the open-air GPU will be cooler than compared to with the cover on. That is how I know my GPU was suffocating. _Do not be too alarmed though._ The GTX 980 is a 165W TDP card, so it will not produce as much heat as my 250W TDP monster.

In short, as stated in the beginning, you will be fine with either choice. The Node 304 is capable is handling wither design.


----------



## Blinkwing

Hi guys! Picked up my Node 304 today, will be buying the rest of these over the next few months during sales/etc.

Can I get some feedback on the parts below? Prices in NZD, I'm fully aware that I'm getting ripped off but these _are_ the best prices.









I'm recycling a few parts from my current computer (RAM/SSD/HDD), the parts that I probably won't be getting for a while are the GPU/Monitor.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($366.00 @ 1stWave Technologies)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($59.00 @ 1stWave Technologies)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($180.25 @ Wiseguys)
*Memory:* Kingston HyperX Fury Blue 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($195.02 @ Wiseguys)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 1TB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($652.00 @ Paradigm PCs)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Superclocked Video Card ($1249.00 @ PC Force)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased For $199.99)
*Power Supply:* Cooler Master VS 550W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($155.00 @ PC Force)
*Monitor:* Asus PB279Q 60Hz 27.0" Monitor ($1229.34 @ PB Technologies)
*Total:* $4285.60
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-06-26 14:44 NZST+1200_


----------



## TonyL

The build looks fine to me. You should be good to go!








Are there any concerns in particular?

Wow. It looks like you are planning for a 4K setup.
_By the way,_ you have a whole lot of GPU right there.


----------



## Blinkwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> The build looks fine to me. You should be good to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any concerns in particular?


Mostly RAM/cooler/GPU clearance & cable management, won't know for sure until I get the parts.

I assume that it's best to go for a PSU that's 140-150mm depth & semi/fully modular? I live in New Zealand and I can only really find the following PSUs. I'm leaning towards the CM VS550 but not sure if the semi-modular cables will put me off.

I've never done a mITX build before, is there anything that I should be aware of?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Wow. It looks like you are planning for a 4K setup.
> _By the way,_ you have a whole lot of GPU right there.


I won't have the cash for the GPU/monitor until next year, but that's the eventual goal! Will be reusing a lot of parts from my current build & selling the leftovers. Would I be able to just swap GPUs around without unplugging/moving any other internal parts?


----------



## TonyL

@Blinkwing
All of the parts will fit without an issue.
Out of that list, the CM V550S is a good choice. A comparable alternative and a popular pick is the Seasonic G550.
At the end of the day between those two PSUs are a matter of taste. Seasonic has a better name & reputation. I hear good things about the CM V550S as well.
Yup. You can swap out the GPU while keeping everything else in tact.









Be prepared for a challenge. SFF takes a bit of patience.

@hdpcgamer2001
Considering that you have four drives in there, the cable clutter is not that bad.








I would have expected more since you need two plugs for each drive.


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mintybrown*
> 
> @TonyL @seascape
> 
> Any opinion on blower vs open fan style GPUs in this case? I am definitely getting a 980, I just don't know if a blower is preferred.
> Thanks!


In addition to what TonyL already posted, it all really depends on the case, but not so much a matter of size - more important is airflow. Look at the primary example of where a blower cooler is required, or at least, pre-Maxwell: the FT03 Mini. It's a narrow case without an exhaust fan aside from the PSU fan, relying primarily on convection - an open shroud cooler will easily recycle the hot air in that case. Also, due to the vertical layout, convection also helps the blower do its job. It's relatively quiet since any noise from the blower is dampened by the thick aluminum panels, and there's no exhaust fan blowing noisily on a protective grill; the offset of course is that the blower might not be having that easy a time in there since its intake isn't exactly wide open, so that probably means it works harder and offsets the convection benefits, so in the end, the noise of an exhaust fan is replaced by the whine of an SFX PSU fan and all the usual noise of a GPU cooling system is likely just dampened more by the thick panels than anything else.

In the case of the Node304 however you have the graphics card horizontally, so convection doesn't help the blower, plus the case is more open on the side of the GPU - chances are you'll also hear more of the blower noise as many usually point out that it's noisier than open shroud coolers. You also get an exhaust fan, so it should pull the hot air out of the case before it becomes a problem. That said, an open-shroud design that's very loud (Windforce tends to be; I use one, and I can hear it more than my rad fan) can be louder than a blower. Basically, if you're set on the Node, a blower is likely better (in both silence and performance) with less penalties, _but_ pick one that isn't too loud or, perhaps more telling, one that isn't loud on high frequencies as those are more audible and more annoying to hear. Do check reviews but AFAIK the Strix cooler is quieter than Windforce.


----------



## danx

Thank you for all your suggestions TonyL, once i have the parts ( later next week) I will post pictures.


----------



## kaspar737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Since you plan to use a tower cooler, either GPU cooling style will be fine in this case.
> The blower style GPU is usually preferred in SFF, but the Node 304 is very capable of handling an open-air GPU.
> The blower style isolates and exhausts any heat produced out of the case, whereas an open-air GPU will dump the heat into your case. There is always a chance of the heated air being recycled, but that is not such a huge issue. If you are interested, you could check out this video by
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If you do not mind getting your MB and other components a little warm, the open-air styles tend to have better cooling these days due to sheer cooling surface area & fan sizes. With a big, _IF_, you can exhaust the heated air out of your case quickly enough.
> So that leads to the case fans. I personally found the two 92mm intakes to be fine. I usually run then at 70%-90% during loads, and spool them during idle. Replacing the rear exhaust fan is a good idea.
> Most open-air GPUs these days have a custom PCB, so that is an additional benefit.
> 
> I personally found that if I ran my rig without the cover, the open-air GPU will be cooler than compared to with the cover on. That is how I know my GPU was suffocating. _Do not be too alarmed though._ The GTX 980 is a 165W TDP card, so it will not produce as much heat as my 250W TDP monster.
> 
> In short, as stated in the beginning, you will be fine with either choice. The Node 304 is capable is handling wither design.


I'm thinking about overclocking my 4690k and need to choose a cooler, if I go water AIO then which is better, reference or open-air GPU?


----------



## TonyL

Reference is better. Any heat produced will be isolated and exhausted out of the case right away.

Since an open-air GPU dumps heat into the case, that air will need to pass through the exhaust where the AIO is mounted. That will cause warmer air to pass through the radiator and reduce its cooling potential.
If you can move that air quickly, it should not be a huge issue. _I have seen people successfully use an open-air GPU and an AIO in the Node 304._
Using an open-air GPU will cause your CPU temps to increase by about 2-8C (_it varies by a lot_). Your mileage will vary.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asymmetry*
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/xdr...19_3995745802902645322_o_zpscgoc1rll.jpg.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hdpcgamer2001*


You are both added.


----------



## kaspar737

Hmm, will most likely go with a tower cooler then, because I may want to get an AMD GPU in the future and AMDs reference coolers are horrible.
E: If I get the NH-U14S, can I fit it, because it is 165mm high but I need to rise the fan by 5mm making it 170mm tall so it would clear the RAM.


----------



## mesterbenji

Hi, I'm new to the forum and have joined because I'm heavily considering a node 304 build but I'm unsure as to whether or not the build I want to go with is compatible with the 304 and so I've come here in hopes of both joining the club and getting to know if my build and the parts I want to use are compatible with the case and mobo of choise.

*Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
CPU: Intel Core i5-4790K 4.0GHz
CPU Cooler: Silver Arrow itx
Motherboard: MSI Z97I GAMING ACK
Memory: Hyper X Savage 1600Mhz 16gb (2x8gb)
Storage: 1 x Hyper X savage 240gb 1x 3tb WD AV 3.5 inch drive
Video Card: MSI Gtx 970/980 twin frozr V 26.9 and 27.9 cm long respectively
Power Supply: Fractal Design Newton R3 600W 80+ Platinum Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 10 (64-bit)*

So, any thoughts on compatibility and advice on what I should change? I don't plan on overclocking the cpu atleast to start with and the main focus is to keep the rig as quiet as possible and for the last two generations MSI gpu's have been at the very top in terms of noise, I am however open for suggestions on all fields, appart from the case ofcourse


----------



## TonyL

@mesterbenji


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mesterbenji*
> 
> Hi, I'm new to the forum and have joined because I'm heavily considering a node 304 build but I'm unsure as to whether or not the build I want to go with is compatible with the 304 and so I've come here in hopes of both joining the club and getting to know if my build and the parts I want to use are compatible with the case and mobo of choise.
> 
> *Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4790K 4.0GHz
> CPU Cooler: Silver Arrow itx
> Motherboard: MSI Z97I GAMING ACK
> Memory: Hyper X Savage 1600Mhz 16gb (2x8gb)
> Storage: 1 x Hyper X savage 240gb 1x 3tb WD AV 3.5 inch drive
> Video Card: MSI Gtx 970/980 twin frozr V 26.9 and 27.9 cm long respectively
> Power Supply: Fractal Design Newton R3 600W 80+ Platinum Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 10 (64-bit)*
> 
> So, any thoughts on compatibility and advice on what I should change? I don't plan on overclocking the cpu atleast to start with and the main focus is to keep the rig as quiet as possible and for the last two generations MSI gpu's have been at the very top in terms of noise, I am however open for suggestions on all fields, appart from the case ofcourse





Hello. Welcome!
Overall you build is well informed and good to go.









The only thing that sticks out like a sore thumb is the PSU selection. Being 165mm and modular, it will be very tough to get it to fit with a long GPU. Please refer to post #2118 to see what you are dealing with. Your best bet is to go with another unit to avoid the hassle.
Was there any particular reason for choosing that specific unit? (_Perhaps efficiency & silence?_)
Some popular alternatives are the Seasonic G650, the CoolerMaster V650S, or the Silverstone ST65F-G.

I prefer a Samsung SSD, but the one you chose should be fine.
That is a beastly itx cooler you plan to use there. You'll be the first on here to use that cooler.








If you can get the GTX 980, get it! You will not be disappointed.









@kaspar737


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> Hmm, will most likely go with a tower cooler then, because I may want to get an AMD GPU in the future and AMDs reference coolers are horrible.
> E: If I get the NH-U14S, can I fit it, because it is 165mm high but I need to rise the fan by 5mm making it 170mm tall so it would clear the RAM.





Good choice on the Noctua NH-U14S (_a popular one actually_).
An AIO + AMD open-air GPU = not a happy CPU.









The Noctua NH-U14S will fit without an issue even with the fan riding a little bit higher.
Please refer to this build for a visual example - https://pcpartpicker.com/b/ndf8TW. Look at other builds to compare.
If the thumbscrews are in the way, you can always remove them.


----------



## kaspar737

While I am at it, one more question (you've probably answered that a million times), should I change out the case fans too?


----------



## mesterbenji

Ahhh, that's greatly appreciated, how do the others compare in terms of silence and power efficiency?

They're both really important points to me in this build, I'm a fan of minimalism so the goal overall is to build a really small and quiet pc that I can keep on my desk next to my two monitors.
I've done a lot of looking and research and according to benchmarks the silverstone arrow itx is among the quietest air coolers given the efficiency it's throwing out, although i'm a bit torn between it and the UH-14S due to the smaller footprint which will probably make it easier to build and manage inside of the case.

I'll be financing the graphics card through sales of my current machine so that shouldn't be a problem, how much better is the 980 over the 970 out of curiosity? My current machine runs a gtx 780 from MSI which I've had a good experience with hence the slight MSI tone to the build.

I'm still a bit fussy on the ssd quite honestly as the msi ACK series boards in addition to the shifter cpu socket for cooler support also added M.2 sata support on the back, not sure if M.2 sata has anything extra to offer apart from space savings in the case, which while quite important I'm a bit mixed on when it costs me an extra 50 dollars


----------



## TonyL

@mesterbenji
All of the PSUs I listed are a popular choice for the Node 304. They all are Gold rated 80+. The Seasonic G series and the CM VS series are very comparable in acoustics. Since the CM VS is 10mm shorter, that could help with cable management. The Silverstone unit is good because of its full modularity. The sound/acoustics of the PSUs is a matter of personal taste. It is hard to gauge because what might be considered loud to me might be okay for others (_I have sensitive ears_. That is why I use a Corsair RM650 _semi-fanless_).
The Seasonic G650 is a good bet. Be sure to check out reviews. That unit has solid build quality and a reputable name backing it up.
If you want to try venturing new grounds, the EVGA 650GS is a good choice. It is basically a rebrand of the Seasonic G650, but has updated features. Semi-fanless, fully modular, 150mm length and flat black cables.

Now if you want to get a bit crafty, you can always remove the PSU bracket (_like how I did_) for better compatibility. _IF_, you remove the PSU bracket, the Node 304 can fit a 160mm fully modular unit. You have chosen a 165mm unit, so I am not too sure. If you want to take a chance to try to fit it, you certainly could. You are going to have to flex some plugs by a lot and it will be touching the back of the GPU. Please refer to the last picture of my build post in order to see what I am talking about.









You are correct. The Noctua NH-U14S will make working in the case easier compared to dual tower coolers. If you plan on only pulling off mild overclocks, the Noctua NH-U14S is more than capable. But then again, you could have a mini-beast with a Silver Arrow in that case. Please refer to post #859 to get a glimpse of what it looks like.









The GTX 980 will have access to the full 4GB VRAM whereas the GTX 970 only gets 3.5 GB. If we are talking about performance per dollar, the GTX 970 wins. In general the GTX 980 is better than the GTX 970 by 5-10 FPS depending on the game.
If I were if your shoes, I would keep the GTX 780. Is there any particular reason why you want to update to Maxwell?
The GTX 970 = GTX 780 Ti, and the vanilla GTX 780 is not that far behind the Ti edition. So if you get a GTX 970, you will not see much of an upgrade. From a GTX 780 -> GTX 980, there will be a nice jump, but is it worth it?









Using an M.2 SSD will help a lot with reducing cable clutter. No need for SATA power & data cable. The drawback is that the technology is still young and I hear that those M.2 chips heat up a lot - an uncomfortable hot.







I think it is better to grab a drive for now for reliability reasons.

@kaspar737


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> While I am at it, one more question (you've probably answered that a million times), should I change out the case fans too?





Case fans are a matter of personal taste.









Your best approach is to try out the stock fans first to see what kind of performance you could get out of them. If you are not satisfied, then proceed to swapping them out with something you like.
Since exhausting hot air is a priority, I swapped out the rear 140mm fan with something more capable. I found the two 92mm intakes to be sufficient.

Most people would swap out the stock case fans because they either are not quiet enough or they do not push enough air.
All the stock fans in the case are quiet, but do not move as much air as a consequence.


----------



## mikew

Hi, I've started down the road of my first computer build, a media storage HTPC, and I have made my first purchase... a Node 304!

I am trying to build something that will house all my media and capable of playing 10-15GB .mkv files to the TV via HDMI and watch Netflix. If possible, it would be cool if it could act as a Plex server to another device, but not if it turns out to be cost prohibitive.

I'll probably get windows and kodi, but not certain and use flirc as a remote control.

I'll start with a couple of hard drives and get another one later. Here is my build so far, and advice would be appreciated!

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/rH6kK8
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/rH6kK8/by_merchant/

CPU: Intel Pentium G3258 3.2GHz Dual-Core Processor ($64.89 @ OutletPC)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($94.99 @ Micro Center)
Memory: G.Skill Sniper 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($53.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Kingston SSDNow V300 Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($52.89 @ OutletPC)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($97.75 @ OutletPC)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($97.75 @ OutletPC)
Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($59.99 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: SeaSonic 350W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply ($38.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Total: $561.24
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-06-27 22:10 EDT-0400

Would that PSU be enough if I decided to add a GPU later? Or is it better to bite the bullet now and get the SeaSonic G Series SSR-550RM that seems to be the most recommended.

Thanks!


----------



## TonyL

Hello @mikew. Welcome!
@TopSpeed510 & @pe4nut666 could better help you out with the HTPC media storage setup.
As for the components, they might have better insight as well.

Any particular reason for getting an unlocked chip on a board that does not support overclocking?
Do you plan on overclocking?

For the PSU decision, it depends what kind of GPU you plan to add later. If it is a powerhouse like the GTX 980 Ti, you could get away with 550W.
With a GTX 970, you could get away with 400W. A GTX 960 could probably run on 350W, but do not quote me on that though.


----------



## mikew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Hello @mikew. Welcome!
> @TopSpeed510 & @pe4nut666 could better help you out with the HTPC media storage setup.
> As for the components, they might have better insight as well.
> 
> Any particular reason for getting an unlocked chip on a board that does not support overclocking?
> Do you plan on overclocking?
> 
> For the PSU decision, it depends what kind of GPU you plan to add later. If it is a powerhouse like the GTX 980 Ti, you could get away with 550W.
> With a GTX 970, you could get away with 400W. A GTX 960 could probably run on 350W, but do not quote me on that though.


Thanks TonyL.
I wasn't planning on overclocking, I was going to just go with the Intel Pentium G3450 3.4GHz Dual-Core Processor, but someone suggested I get the one above because it's pretty much the same price. What do you mean about the board not supporing overclocking?


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikew*
> 
> Thanks TonyL.
> I wasn't planning on overclocking, I was going to just go with the Intel Pentium G3450 3.4GHz Dual-Core Processor, but someone suggested I get the one above because it's pretty much the same price. What do you mean about the board not supporing overclocking?


He just means that you can't just overclock on any motherboard, it has to have a Z_7 chipset. H77 boards allow overclocking up to the stock boost speed, making that the default; not sure if it's the same for later H_7 chipsets. If you're not planning on overclocking at all then just go with the H97.

Also, if it's mostly a media storage and playback computer, overclocking isn't really necessary, nor is a GTX 970. Just check if the GTX 960 has the same kind of HDMI version as your TV or HT receiver. Actually even the GTX 750 can do 4K (and with lower TDP you don't need as much from the PSU, and dump less heat into the case), but that one can only do 4K through its display port, which can be problematic if you want video and audio going out through the same HDMI port.


----------



## TopSpeed510

Hey MIke

Currently using my set up running 24/7 for KODI, Netflix, Amazon Video, PMS and mild gaming on a 65" Samsung H7150... Originally I wanted to use a G3258 OC'd but was convince by others on the forum to go with an i3 at least... I glad I took the advice and went with an i3 1150... Both performance and power consumption ( 24/7 ) have been great.. I barely see any changes in my electric bill and it been running since I build it... Anyways, I also added 4x 5TBS Western Red Drive for media storage ( Mainly for 3D Movies and BlueRay Movies as well) . I think 4x 5TBS is a little overkill for me but I bought it for a really good deal at $99 each drive during a promotion, but slowly I have used more than 10 TBS.. I realize for someone who like building media library can always use up extra space.

Yes, Flirc is perfect for HTPC.... Some may disagree, but I have ZERO complain with FLIRC... I program my FLIRC to my TV control and also have a K400 Wireless keyboard apart of my setup... Since I run IR Extender to the back of the storage room behind the TV WALL.. I just have one of my IR sensor sitting on top of the FLIRC and I was able to control it through the master sensor under my HDTV without any trouble.. FLIRC is very friendly program and perfect for HTPC setup for KODI or any media program you want it to control. Let me know if there's more questions answer and I'll do the best I can to assist you buddy

Overclock ? There's absolutely no reason for OC if your purpose is a HTPC for media streaming.. Just get an i3 and a decent board like ASROCK (Reference below ) when it's on sale and put it together... If you're planning to game on the HTPC then it'll be a whole different setup you will go...

1) Motherboard On Sale Asrock H97 ( Not sure now ) on Newegg for $56 AR

http://slickdeals.net/f/7943283-asrock-h97m-itx-ac-lga-1150-intel-h97-mini-itx-motherboard-56ar-newegg-3pm-pt?v=1

2) My Rig as a reference...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/5470


----------



## Star316

Hi, im just wondering, what psu should i use if im using a reference gtx 970 which is 10.5 inches long. I would prefer fully modular psu's.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## mikew

Thanks so much for the advice guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> Also, if it's mostly a media storage and playback computer, overclocking isn't really necessary, nor is a GTX 970. Just check if the GTX 960 has the same kind of HDMI version as your TV or HT receiver. Actually even the GTX 750 can do 4K (and with lower TDP you don't need as much from the PSU, and dump less heat into the case), but that one can only do 4K through its display port, which can be problematic if you want video and audio going out through the same HDMI port.


@PM323 what do you mean by GTX 960? That seems to be a $200 dollar mobo?

Regarding gaming, I might try and play some old school arcade style games on there, but that's about it. I was also going to try Steam streaming, which utilizes your gaming rig specs, not your htpc.

However, I wouldn't bother with either if it was going to require much extra cost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopSpeed510*
> 
> Specs:
> 1) Intel i3 4160 CPU
> 2) Asrock H97m-itx/AC
> 3) Samsung Evo 850 250gb ( Waiting for arrival)
> 4) FN 304 case ( Of coarse)
> 5) Hyper 212 Plus Cpu Cooler
> 6) XFX XTR 550w Full Modular Gold PSU
> 7) 4x 3TB Red Drive Western Digital
> 8) Asus GTX 550 TI ( Having problem where I might need to move the PSU bracket) Still debating
> 9) Kingston Hyper X Genesis 2x4GB 1600MHz


@TopSpeed510 you went with an additional cooler? Why is that?


----------



## TopSpeed510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikew*
> 
> Thanks so much for the advice guys.
> @PM323 what do you mean by GTX 960? That seems to be a $200 dollar mobo?
> 
> Regarding gaming, I might try and play some old school arcade style games on there, but that's about it. I was also going to try Steam streaming, which utilizes your gaming rig specs, not your htpc.
> 
> However, I wouldn't bother with either if it was going to require much extra cost.
> @TopSpeed510 you went with an additional cooler?
> 
> Haswell cpu tends to run hotter... had a sale $20 and I figure it wouldn't hurt to put one in while I'm at it to keep it cool running 24/7... I end up doing a push/pull setup since I had spare fan laying around unuse


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikew*
> 
> Thanks so much for the advice guys.
> @PM323 what do you mean by GTX 960? That seems to be a *$200 dollar mobo*?


It's a GPU: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-960. Like you mentioned about getting one later on and how it might affect your choice in PSUs, the Maxwell GPUs have a markedly lower power consumption compared to the previous generation GPUs (ie GTX 760, 770, 780). Since you were planning on using this as an HTPC and also light gaming, and TonyL already brought up the GTX 970 thinking you might need that much processing power, I brought up the GTX 750 and 960 as alternatives with lower power consumption with a few caveats regarding HDMI version, audio output, and resolution.

The GTX 750 is the best light gaming GPU out there but despite its cheap price and low power consumption it isn't automatically great for HTPC _depending on what resolution you want out of it, or what your HDTV/monitor is capable of_, because its HDMI is capable of 1080p only; it's capable of 4K, but only out of its display port. That's personally a design flaw: it's really slow with games if it tries to render at 4K, but when watching movies, you're supposed to use HDMI since that's what HT receivers and TVs use, and with HDMI v1.3 and newer, it also carries the audio signal (that way when you select a source for video it automatically selects the same port for audio; if you haven't used an older, pre-HDMI v1.3 HT receiver, consider yourself lucky).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikew*
> 
> Thanks so much for the advice guys.
> Regarding gaming, I might try and play some old school arcade style games on there, but that's about it. I was also going to try *Steam streaming, which utilizes your gaming rig specs, not your htpc.*


I'm kind of confused here...does this mean you have a separate gaming rig? I did not think so at first since your original post stated that this is your first build. So instead of gaming on it directly hooked up to the same large display you will use the HTPC as a pass-through for display and controls for the other gaming rig on Steam stream?

I'm not into remote play but that's how I understand it so I could be wrong, _but_ take note that even if acting as a pass-through in that sense you have to check whether all the specs of your HTPC comply with what you're trying to do, even if it will utilize the gaming rig's hardware. For example, _if_ you expect to output at a certain resolution, would that be able to pass through your HTPC properly given its specs? Specifically, the HDMI version that all your hardware will use, because for example if you expect to do gaming at 4K then the pass-through HTPC will require that it's 4K capable like your gaming rig. If you're playing at 1080P then that's not a problem, but then regarding audio, if you're hooking up the HTPC to an HT or at least a TV, then you need to make sure it has HDMI1.3 otherwise you're going to have to find another way to get the audio signal to whatever comes after the HTPC.


----------



## mikew

Thanks for the clarifcation. I'll look into my TV's HDMI requirements.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> I'm kind of confused here...does this mean you have a separate gaming rig? I did not think so at first since your original post stated that this is your first build. So instead of gaming on it directly hooked up to the same large display you will use the HTPC as a pass-through for display and controls for the other gaming rig on Steam stream?


In regards to my gaming rig, I bought a PC through CyberPC, so I told them what I wanted and they built it. That was a good stepping stone for me, but now it's time to try doing it myself.


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikew*
> 
> Thanks for the clarifcation. I'll look into my TV's HDMI requirements.
> In regards to my gaming rig, I bought a PC through CyberPC, so I told them what I wanted and they built it. That was a good stepping stone for me, but now it's time to try doing it myself.


How exactly are you going to use either anyway? Because you might have it all backwards. It's probably going to be easier to hook up the gaming rig to the TV and play from there, then stream movies to that PC, and this time you can just use an NAS instead of an HTPC. It's cheaper and simpler that way.

Alternately, if you really want to build as a first exercise on top of light gaming, you can just build the HTPC using an AMD A8 APU (CPU+GPU chips in the same die). That way you can skip the GPU, and HDMI compatibility will only be between that rig and the TV. On top of that, if by "old arcade style" you mean Marvel Superheroes and Marvel vs Capcom for when the gang is over, then I got you covered - my circa-2011 AMD A8-powered laptop can run all those games with no issues, you just need the right emulators. We still play it at parties when we feel nostalgic at parties, but this time it's an emulator on a Windows PC and XBox controllers hooked up to an HDTV. Any new games with similar graphics would work well enough off the built-in GPU on the AMD A8, just make sure you use at least 4gb of RAM or use 8gb if you can afford it, since the GPU will use the same memory as it's not on its own expansion card with dedicated RAM.


----------



## mikew

I'm probably clouding the issue a little. I'm unlikely to ever ad a GPU, but I just wanted to allow for a little future-proofing, which is why I thought I'd get a PSU that would allow for it. I'm also highly unlikely to ever overclock.

What is important to me is that it can play High Def 10-15GB files through HDMI, including 5.1 surround sound. I can't find what HDMI version my tv is (Samsung UN55EH6000F) unfortunately.

Would the ASRock H97M-ITX/ac and Intel Core i3-4150 3.5GHz Dual-Core be a good combination?

EDIT: or would the i3-4160 be better?


----------



## TonyL

Thanks @PM323 & @TopSpeed510 for chiming in. You guys know exactly what you are talking about.

@mikew
Ahhhh. I remember now! Yes, getting an i3 over the Pentium is highly advantageous because of the hyper-threading.
The stated combination of ASRock H97M-ITX with the i3-4160 is an excellent combination. You will not be disappointed.
The i3-4160 would be a better choice because it is ever so slightly faster in clock speed.

It sounds like you do not need a monster GPU, even in the future based on your needs. Stick with the 350W PSU, and if you ever need more graphics power, the GTX 750 is an excellent choice.

@Star316


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star316*
> 
> Hi, im just wondering, what psu should i use if im using a reference gtx 970 which is 10.5 inches long. I would prefer fully modular psu's.
> 
> Thank you for your help!





Hello. Welcome!
The Node 304 can support up to 160mm non-modular PSU or a 150mm modular PSU with a full length GPU.
If you want to get crafty, you can fit a 160mm modular PSU if you remove the PSU bracket.

With above comments in mind, you could choose as you please.
If you would like recommendations based on your preferences, refer below.

With a GTX 970, you could get away with 400W stock, but if you want to OC the GPU & CPU, you will need a 500W unit minimum.
You could try looking at the Silverstone ST55F-G. (_140mm fully modular_)
Other popular options are the Seasonic G550 (_160mm semi-modular_) or the CoolerMaster V550S (_150mm semi-modular_).

If you would like some recommendations on a 160mm fully modular unit, let me know.


----------



## mikew

Thanks @TonyL
How important is it that the PSU is modular for this case?

Also, do you need to remove the bracket to fit in the Seasonic G550?


----------



## TonyL

Full modularity really helps with cable clutter because you simply use only the ones you need.
Modularity is just a luxury to have since in SFF builds space is always a premium.

Although the Seasonic G550 is 160mm semi-modular, it is an exception because all of the plugs happen to be below the GPU.
So no, you do not need to remove the PSU bracket in order to fit the Seasonic G550.


----------



## Star316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Star316
> Hello. Welcome!
> The Node 304 can support up to 160mm non-modular PSU or a 150mm modular PSU with a full length GPU.
> If you want to get crafty, you can fit a 160mm modular PSU if you remove the PSU bracket.
> 
> With above comments in mind, you could choose as you please.
> If you would like recommendations based on your preferences, refer below.
> 
> With a GTX 970, you could get away with 400W stock, but if you want to OC the GPU & CPU, you will need a 500W unit minimum.
> You could try looking at the Silverstone ST55F-G. (_140mm fully modular_)
> Other popular options are the Seasonic G550 (_160mm semi-modular_) or the CoolerMaster V550S (_150mm semi-modular_).
> 
> If you would like some recommendations on a 160mm fully modular unit, let me know.


Hi could you recommend me some 160mm fully modular units, thanks alot


----------



## TonyL

Hmmmm.
Off the top of my head I could only think of the following.

Seasonic Platinum Series / Fanless Series / X-Series
The X-Series are very popular. (_Plus this brand is the best you could get!_)
You know about the Silverstone Strider, but they also have SFX units.
Corsair RM Series.

Oh. The EVGA 550 GS is 150mm fully modular.

It would be much easier if you chose one of your liking and just post to ask for compatibility issues.
I could only list so much.


----------



## Star316

Hi could you recommend me some 160mm fully modular units, thanks alot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Hmmmm.
> Off the top of my head I could only think of the following.
> 
> Seasonic Platinum Series / Fanless Series / X-Series
> The X-Series are very popular. (_Plus this brand is the best you could get!_)
> You know about the Silverstone Strider, but they also have SFX units.
> Corsair RM Series.
> 
> Oh. The EVGA 550 GS is 150mm fully modular.
> 
> It would be much easier if you chose one of your liking and just post to ask for compatibility issues.
> I could only list so much.


Hi, im considering the silverstone st55f-g is it a reliable power supply as ive been using corsair psu's for some time.


----------



## mesterbenji

@TonyL
My situation atm leaves me with quite a bit of disposable income (currently living in Norway) and as I've almost paid my student loans back I figured I'd celebrate, thing is I'm better off leaving them til after the next tax period because any debt you have lowers your tax in Norway so I'm waiting with paying it down till after Christmas which leaves me with a bit to treat myself with. additionally my current system is housed in a define R4 which although I like the case is a bit to big to keep on the table with the cat and monitors. so the plan atm is to keep the cpu ( the 4790k) and sell the rest and use that to finance a new itx build. additionally the ssd's are aging and wellt hey wont last me out the next build (2x samsung 840 pro 120gb) also the 2400mhz ram is a bit of an overkill and the hyper x beast heatsinks on them wont fit into the new build, and the psu is a 1000 watt coolermaster V series one so that'll be too big, well you get the picture







Essentially it'd just be easier to sell the old computer with the graphics card hehe ^^


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikew*
> 
> I'm probably clouding the issue a little. I'm unlikely to ever ad a GPU, but I just wanted to allow for a little future-proofing, which is why I thought I'd get a PSU that would allow for it. I'm also highly unlikely to ever overclock.
> 
> *What is important to me is that it can play High Def 10-15GB files through HDMI, including 5.1 surround sound. I can't find what HDMI version my tv is (Samsung UN55EH6000F) unfortunately.*


Here's the thing - are you using an HT receiver? Because unless you're using an HT receiver along with a surround speaker system, or any equivalent of that, you cannot make use of 5.1 surround to your TV. At best, if in case your TV is capable of at least HDMI 1.3, then 2ch sound can be passed to and played by the TV. Even if the TV can take in 5ch surround, its own processor will then just downmix that into a 2ch signal - it will be better to just use the 2ch sound already embedded in the movie file.

Now, if you _are_ using an HT receiver, then the HDMI of the TV will matter a lot less in terms of sound. If you have an HTPC and receiver with HDMI1.3 and up, then the video and audio signal go into receiver, where they take separate paths - audio goes into its DSP chip, through its DAC then its amplifier, then out to the speakers, while the video signal gets sent to the TV from the same receiver. The HDTV's HDMI compatibility no longer matters for sound, but only for video - for example 3D needs HDMI2.0. Not sure what the minimum requirement is for 4K though because that's too expensive for me to even plan on setting it up. Anyway, for 1080P video it won't really be a problem.

The only time that you have surround sound and you still need HDMI1.3 on the HDTV is when you use one of those surround simulation soundbars with a subwoofer, since the way these systems are hooked up is to have HDMI1.3 into the HDTV, then the sound gets passed down to the soundbar through an optical SPDIF port on both the HDTV and the soundbar.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikew*
> 
> Would the ASRock H97M-ITX/ac and Intel Core i3-4150 3.5GHz Dual-Core be a good combination?
> 
> EDIT: or would the i3-4160 be better?


Normally I'd go with AMD APUs, but the i3-4160 is actually 4K and HDMI1.4 compatible according to the specs on Intel's Ark website, so it seems like their integrated GPUs at least are as good (if not better) for movies than AMD's APUs. Just make sure you double check the HDMI spec on the motherboard - you never know with these, even with the specs of the processor they're supposed to be compatible with.

Oh and don't forget to use a silent tower cooler. Nothing too large to make the build simple to put together, but one that wouldn't cause an audible racket in case you end up watching a Hobbit and LOTR director's cut marathon on a hot summer day, since you'll run the main processing core and the embedded GPU core for around 12hours or so (man that's gonna be a lot of popcorn). Something like a Noctua NH-U12S will do. Otherwise, if you're not into epic displays of couch potato fandom, then something like the NH-D9L or similar should be enough.


----------



## orvils

Hello everyone.

About a month ago I did a build in SIlverstone SG13 case and after using it for a while I decided to change the case to Node 304.
So here I am. =) I pretty much already did the build just have a question regarding PSU.
In SG13 I used Silverstone ST70F-PB, which is 80+ Bronze PSU. I have SST-SX500-LG laying around, so I though that maybe I could use that one which should me more than enough for my build.
What do you guys think? Here is the full list of parts that I used in SG13 - https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/Orvils/saved/#view=3vCV3C


----------



## mikew

Thanks again for taking the time to respond @PM323.

My current set up is the surround simulation soundbars with a subwoofer you referred to. I have a SONOS system with 2 rear speakers, the playbar and a sub. As you say, my TV is most likely sending a 2ch signal to the soundbar through the optical cable, and my system simulates 5.1. However, I am hoping to have a better TV one day that will send a true 5.1 signal to the soundbar. Some of the newer TVs do that, right?

If a media file has 5.1 channel encoded in it, will the HTPC send that channel out to the TV?

Thanks for the heads-up on the fan. I wasn't actually planning on getting an additional cooler, but yeah, occasionally slipping into epic displays of couch potato fandom is right in my wheelhouse.


----------



## XplatformJEDI

Hi,

Still waiting to pick up my MSI 970, but here is my almost completed build from Part Picker.

Board: Asus H87I-Plus
CPU: 4690K
RAM: Crucial 8GB DIMM
SSD:





Pissed that I wasted $50 on memory dimms that had heat pipes. They wouldn't fit.


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikew*
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to respond @PM323.
> 
> My current set up is the surround simulation soundbars with a subwoofer you referred to. I have a SONOS system with 2 rear speakers, the playbar and a sub. As you say, my TV is most likely sending a 2ch signal to the soundbar through the optical cable, and my system simulates 5.1. However, I am hoping to have a better TV one day that will send a true 5.1 signal to the soundbar. Some of the newer TVs do that, right?


If that's your current set-up, what are you using as source now? The TV might actually be capable of sending a 5.1 source to the soundbar, the question is whether it's getting a 5.1 signal into it from whatever source hardware you're using or what media you're playing. For example, even your HD cable box (like what you get from a cable service) or streaming TV computer (ie like Apple TV) can transmit a 5.1 signal, the question is whether you're subscribed to a premium movie channel to begin with or if you're rent-streaming movies that have it. Or you might not have enabled it in the settings. Either way, the only downmixing that soundbar _should_ be doing is playing the center channel on both L and R for a phantom center, if it doesn't have three speakers in the soundbar. Check the settings on the TV - optical out should be manually configurable to send out a 5.1 or 2.0 signal, or it just does it automatically. The only thing that can get in the way of it for the most part is that there are some surround formats that can't be handled by the bandwidth of optical SPDIF, but even then mainstream copies would always have the basic 5.1.

Anyway there's an easy way to tell if your TV has HDMI1.3 - if your current source (BluRay player, cable box, Apple TV, etc) is hooked up via HDMI and there's no other cable going into the HDTV, then it's sure that it's at least HDMI1.3.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikew*
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to respond @PM323.
> If a media file has 5.1 channel encoded in it, will the HTPC send that channel out to the TV?


If both are using HDMI1.3 or higher, yes.


----------



## TonyL

@Star316


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star316*
> 
> Hi could you recommend me some 160mm fully modular units, thanks alot
> Hi, im considering the silverstone st55f-g is it a reliable power supply as ive been using corsair psu's for some time.





It is one of the favorites for the Node 304. The full modularity will help with the cable clutter.
The Silverstone ST55F-G is a solid unit and you will not be disappointed. For further assurance, please check out this in-depth & thorough review.

@mesterbenji


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mesterbenji*
> 
> @TonyL
> My situation atm leaves me with quite a bit of disposable income (currently living in Norway) and as I've almost paid my student loans back I figured I'd celebrate, thing is I'm better off leaving them til after the next tax period because any debt you have lowers your tax in Norway so I'm waiting with paying it down till after Christmas which leaves me with a bit to treat myself with. additionally my current system is housed in a define R4 which although I like the case is a bit to big to keep on the table with the cat and monitors. so the plan atm is to keep the cpu ( the 4790k) and sell the rest and use that to finance a new itx build. additionally the ssd's are aging and wellt hey wont last me out the next build (2x samsung 840 pro 120gb) also the 2400mhz ram is a bit of an overkill and the hyper x beast heatsinks on them wont fit into the new build, and the psu is a 1000 watt coolermaster V series one so that'll be too big, well you get the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essentially it'd just be easier to sell the old computer with the graphics card hehe ^^





Hmmmmmmm. I would salvage most of that system and invest into a monster GPU. (_Yes, a GTX 980 Ti!_)
But, cool. It's your treat to enjoy.







So do as you please.

Considering the GPU. It really depends on what you are looking for and that depends on what games you play.
If you go with the GTX 970, you will only get a minimal bump in performance, if any at all.
If you go with the GTX 980, you will get only a bump, but not the traditional generational leap.
If you want a jump in performance, then the GTX 980 Ti is a monster, but the cost is hard to swallow. (_Dollar per dollar for performance after the vanilla version is linear + 2GB more VRAM_)

@orvils


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orvils*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> About a month ago I did a build in SIlverstone SG13 case and after using it for a while I decided to change the case to Node 304.
> So here I am. =) I pretty much already did the build just have a question regarding PSU.
> In SG13 I used Silverstone ST70F-PB, which is 80+ Bronze PSU. I have SST-SX500-LG laying around, so I though that maybe I could use that one which should me more than enough for my build.
> What do you guys think? Here is the full list of parts that I used in SG13 - https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/Orvils/saved/#view=3vCV3C





Hello. Welcome!
Yes. 500W is enough for your setup even with overclocking.









The SFX form factor and full modularity will help with cable management.
If you don't mind, post some pictures if you can.


----------



## mikew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> If that's your current set-up, what are you using as source now?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The TV might actually be capable of sending a 5.1 source to the soundbar, the question is whether it's getting a 5.1 signal into it from whatever source hardware you're using or what media you're playing. For example, even your HD cable box (like what you get from a cable service) or streaming TV computer (ie like Apple TV) can transmit a 5.1 signal, the question is whether you're subscribed to a premium movie channel to begin with or if you're rent-streaming movies that have it. Or you might not have enabled it in the settings. Either way, the only downmixing that soundbar _should_ be doing is playing the center channel on both L and R for a phantom center, if it doesn't have three speakers in the soundbar. Check the settings on the TV - optical out should be manually configurable to send out a 5.1 or 2.0 signal, or it just does it automatically. The only thing that can get in the way of it for the most part is that there are some surround formats that can't be handled by the bandwidth of optical SPDIF, but even then mainstream copies would always have the basic 5.1.
> 
> Anyway there's an easy way to tell if your TV has HDMI1.3 - if your current source (BluRay player, cable box, Apple TV, etc) is hooked up via HDMI and there's no other cable going into the HDTV, then it's sure that it's at least HDMI1.3.
> If both are using HDMI1.3 or higher, yes.


I've been using a WDTV Live with external hard drive for quite a few years, and it has worked really well. However, it is now buckling under the weight of the large files I have been using, so I am building an HTPC. I have A Samsung un55eh6000f. I didn't think it was sending the 5.1 signal to the soundbar, but maybe it is.


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikew*
> 
> I've been using a WDTV Live with external hard drive for quite a few years, and it has worked really well. However, it is now buckling under the weight of the large files I have been using, so I am building an HTPC. I have A Samsung un55eh6000f. I didn't think it was sending the 5.1 signal to the soundbar, but maybe it is.


If you have The Grey on the WDTV, watch that scene where Liam Neeson is hunting the other guy. His voice should go around the room. Or in The Two Towers, you should hear the sounds of the Orcs massed at the walls of the Hornberg all around you, like the clink and clanging or the snorting and wheezing.

In any case, it's very likely it _can_ send 5.1 that way, since most 5.1 audio encoding formats can pass through optical SPDIF, and you're using a single HDMI cable for audio and video. Check the settings instead on the WDTV - surround and stereo options are embedded in the menu of each movie. If you can select surround and still can hear the dialogue clearly then it's 5.1 through and through, at worst your soundbar is running a phantom center channel.

However, since gaming on that HTPC isn't really your thing, there's actually one other way to do it but of course you would not have the PC-building exercise, I'll lay it out all the same so you have options. Get a current model network-capable HT receiver, new speakers, and an NAS. Most HT receivers now have a GUI and can directly access movies stored in an NAS via wired LAN, skipping HTPCs altogether. There are also remote apps with GUIs so you can access music files on the NAS without powering the HDTV on.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XplatformJEDI*


Added you as well.


----------



## Kyxter

*Add me* please!



And I second the Silverstone ST55F-G / ST65F-G PSUs as good options for this case. The ST65F-G has been a solid performer for a couple of years now in my node box and leaves plenty of space for long cards and cabling.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyxter*


You are on the list. Always nice to see the custom water cooled nodes!


----------



## orvils

Quote:


> @orvils
> Hello. Welcome!
> Yes. 500W is enough for your setup even with overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SFX form factor and full modularity will help with cable management.
> If you don't mind, post some pictures if you can.


Thanks. Will definitely post pictures once I'm done.

Has anyone mounted a 120mm fan at front of case? I was thinking if I use SFX-L PSU, remove PSU bracket and mount PSU at the bottom of the case with some double sided tape or something there may be enough clearance to somehow (cut/drill) mount a 120mm fan in front.
When looking at the specs an ATX PSU is 86mm high and SFX-L is 63.5. That is 22mm more space. Counting together with stock 92mm fans it makes 117.5mm, and there is little space on top. Any ideas about this?

So I just did my build and I am really happy about it. Using SFX-L PSU in node is great - so much space!
I also used a 212 EVO instead of H60 that I had from SG13 build, because there isn't that much of a difference. (With some ghetto mounting the fans with matches, because fan frame is rubber and screws were little loose in them)
Full part list - http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/Orvils/saved/#view=r4sfrH + 2 Alpenfoehn Wing Boost 2 PWM Fans.
Here are the pictures:


PSU just inserted. I used quite thick double sided tape with some kind of foam in between the sticky layers to mount it. Holds on really strong.



All hard drives in place. 3,5" drive mounted on top of PSU and 2x SDD' s mounted on the floor on top of each other. All hard rives mounted using same double sided tape. As for the sata cables I used 18cm slim cable for 3.5" drive and some short round ones for SSD' s (something like 10cm long).
As you can see 3.5" drive sits nicely on the PSU right below the fans, resulting in no airflow restrictions.


I will upload more photos later, uploads doesn't seem to work at the moment..


----------



## mesterbenji

@TonyL
Which bits do you think I could and or should salvage in that case? I'm already pulling the CPU out, but I'm rather sure the hyper x beat ram wont fit because it has massive heatspreaders on it, if I could safely pull those off and still use the ram though that'd be a nice way of saving some money, just not to sure if I can and if it's safe, and the ssd's was just a wear and tear case I've had them under semi heavy usage for 2 or so years now so the performance has dropped significantly (general ssd problem but heavily prevelant in the 840 evo and pro series)

The full set of computer parts in the current rig is
Case: Fractal define R4
CPU: Intel Core i5-4790K 4.0GHz
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH D14
Motherboard: MSI Z97 GAMING G43
Memory: Hyper X Beast 2400Mhz 16gb (2x8gb)
Storage: 2x samsung 840pro 128gb 1x 3tb WD AV 3.5 inch drive
Video Card: MSI Gtx 780 twin frozr IV
Power Supply: Cooler Master V Series V1000 - 80 Plus Gold Power Supply Unit
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 (64-bit)

If I were to salvage as much as possible what out of this could I feasible salvage and fit without to much hassle?


----------



## XplatformJEDI

Two more qualifiers in my option of going with a 970 blower vs. open air.

1) I'm never going to game at higher than 1080p resolution
2) My cpu is air cooled, not water cooled. I've got an after market on it.
3) I'm never going to overclock either the cpu (4690k) or my GPU.

After reading more opinions on the net, a blower seems like it would keep out dust more. I like that...but I just can't get the 4GD5T out of my head. I really like the look of that card....

...but I want my system to stay fairly cool. This probably would have been a much easier decision if I'd picked a slightly larger case.

But I love the 304.


----------



## DPB23

I just fitted an EVGA 650 GS in my Node. It sounded promising, but unfortunately it's not exactly the ideal PSU for this case, since as it turns out 150mm modular doesn't leave enough room for long graphics cards. My 220mm GTX 660 just about fits, but the back of the card is right up against the CPU power cable connector. Any card more than a couple of cm longer probably wouldn't fit, since the ATX cable isn't as bendy, and backplates would be out of the question.

It's fine for me since I usually only buy small midrange cards, but anything more powerful than one of the mini GTX 970s would be out of the question.

On the plus side, it's nice to have a PSU that's completely silent when idle - the fans only switch on above a certain power draw.


----------



## TonyL

@Kyxter


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyxter*
> 
> *Add me* please!
> 
> 
> 
> And I second the Silverstone ST55F-G / ST65F-G PSUs as good options for this case. The ST65F-G has been a solid performer for a couple of years now in my node box and leaves plenty of space for long cards and cabling.





Congrats on the build. Some specs and a bit of a story about the build would be nice.









@mesterbenji


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mesterbenji*
> 
> @TonyL
> Which bits do you think I could and or should salvage in that case? I'm already pulling the CPU out, but I'm rather sure the hyper x beat ram wont fit because it has massive heatspreaders on it, if I could safely pull those off and still use the ram though that'd be a nice way of saving some money, just not to sure if I can and if it's safe, and the ssd's was just a wear and tear case I've had them under semi heavy usage for 2 or so years now so the performance has dropped significantly (general ssd problem but heavily prevelant in the 840 evo and pro series)
> 
> The full set of computer parts in the current rig is
> Case: Fractal define R4
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4790K 4.0GHz
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH D14
> Motherboard: MSI Z97 GAMING G43
> Memory: Hyper X Beast 2400Mhz 16gb (2x8gb)
> Storage: 2x samsung 840pro 128gb 1x 3tb WD AV 3.5 inch drive
> Video Card: MSI Gtx 780 twin frozr IV
> Power Supply: Cooler Master V Series V1000 - 80 Plus Gold Power Supply Unit
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 (64-bit)
> 
> If I were to salvage as much as possible what out of this could I feasible salvage and fit without to much hassle?





You could probably keep everything except for the PSU, MB, and CPU cooler.
A slight drawback is that you will probably need to use the NH-U12S instead of the NH-U14S due to the RAM height as you mentioned before. If the RAM is the same height as the Corsair Vengeance Pro, you could get away with the NH-U14S.

If you are looking to treat yourself maybe you can get an X99 ITX.









Well. It is really up to you. If you have sufficient funding, it is probably easier to build from the ground up.

@XplatformJEDI


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XplatformJEDI*
> 
> Two more qualifiers in my option of going with a 970 blower vs. open air.
> 
> 1) I'm never going to game at higher than 1080p resolution
> 2) My cpu is air cooled, not water cooled. I've got an after market on it.
> 3) I'm never going to overclock either the cpu (4690k) or my GPU.
> 
> After reading more opinions on the net, a blower seems like it would keep out dust more. I like that...but I just can't get the 4GD5T out of my head. I really like the look of that card....
> 
> ...but I want my system to stay fairly cool. This probably would have been a much easier decision if I'd picked a slightly larger case.
> 
> But I love the 304.





Go ahead and get the open-air GPU. CPU temps will not be effected too much nor your other components because Maxwell is efficient and does not produce too much heat.

@DPB23


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DPB23*
> 
> I just fitted an EVGA 650 GS in my Node. It sounded promising, but unfortunately it's not exactly the ideal PSU for this case, since as it turns out 150mm modular doesn't leave enough room for long graphics cards. My 220mm GTX 660 just about fits, but the back of the card is right up against the CPU power cable connector. Any card more than a couple of cm longer probably wouldn't fit, since the ATX cable isn't as bendy, and backplates would be out of the question.
> 
> It's fine for me since I usually only buy small midrange cards, but anything more powerful than one of the mini GTX 970s would be out of the question.
> 
> On the plus side, it's nice to have a PSU that's completely silent when idle - the fans only switch on above a certain power draw.





Could we have some pictures please.

Yes, you really have to flex/bend the connectors, but it _will fit_.
If the PSU bracket is removed, it will fit for sure.


----------



## Kyxter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Kyxter
> Congrats on the build. Some specs and a bit of a story about the build would be nice.


Thank you and sure, more info on the build in *this post*.


----------



## orvils

Here are all remaining photos of my node:


----------



## mesterbenji

@TonyL
Well that's quite a bit I can keep there then, should save a bit of money, the thought behind the swap from a financial stand point was the following.
Spend 500-600 odd dollars on case and swap parts, leaving me with a more or less complete computer I can sell for around 700-900 dollars in Norway (-200 for a new cpu, easier to sell a computer as a complete working package on Norwegian Ebay equivelant) and I'd then use that money and possibly a tiny bit extra to finance the new graphics card.

Although quite honestly the only reason I want the new graphics card is out of fear for increased noise from a non sound dampened case as I know the 780 even with a twinfrozr IV cooler can get quite loud when ramping up to max, and the twin frozr V series of coolers has the off when idle mode + they're just more quiet in general.

But yeah some context should probably be added in terms of what I play, I generally play games like World of Warships, Robocraft, Warthunder and occationally some Civ V or Gta V, although only at 1080p, I have however been considering 1440p but I'm not sure there's a real gain to be had in terms of picture quality.

As mentioned earlier the goal of the build is just to get a small form factor quiet pc, also you recommended possibly splashing out for an X99 board, what would be the benefit on an x99 vs the board I proposed? got really curious there ^^

Thanks a whole ton for the help so far btw, I really appreciate it


----------



## mesterbenji

@TonyL
Wooop nope, nope nope just checked the X99 you mentioned and I do not have that kinda money to throw at a cpu right now







Might be able to treat myself to a new gpu in addition to the other stuff but damn I can't afford that level of luxury just yet haha


----------



## mikew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> I'll lay it out all the same so you have options. Get a current model network-capable HT receiver, new speakers, and an NAS. Most HT receivers now have a GUI and can directly access movies stored in an NAS via wired LAN, skipping HTPCs altogether. There are also remote apps with GUIs so you can access music files on the NAS without powering the HDTV on.


Thanks PM323, however, I'm HEAVILY invested in my current speaker set up







Plus, I'm pretty psyched to do this build now!

Does anyone have any experience with the CORSAIR CSM Series CS450M 450W 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Power Supply? I was pretty set on the SeaSonic 550W G, but this CS450M is only $24 after rebate at the moment... so hard to ignore.

It's 150mm modular, so would probaly fit ok on the Node 304, right?

EDIT: That's after a MIR. The CS450M unit seems to be getting some pretty poor feedback on a few overclock threads so far.


----------



## TonyL

@mikew
The Corsair CS series is marketed towards the budget/basic range of PCs.
I have seen a few builds with that unit. It will fit just fine.
You get what you pay for.









@orvils
Those are interesting spots to place your drive. Especially the SSDs. That is the first time I have seen that done.
They are tucked so perfectly under the GPU.
My only gripe about that is exactly that. The GPU could potentially dump heat onto the SSDs causing an unnecessary heat-up.

The look of the Savage RAM marries perfectly with the MB VRM heatsink.
It's not surprising that the GPU and MB fit, but look great nonetheless.









@mesterbenji


Spoiler: Original Posts



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mesterbenji*
> 
> @TonyL
> Well that's quite a bit I can keep there then, should save a bit of money, the thought behind the swap from a financial stand point was the following.
> Spend 500-600 odd dollars on case and swap parts, leaving me with a more or less complete computer I can sell for around 700-900 dollars in Norway (-200 for a new cpu, easier to sell a computer as a complete working package on Norwegian Ebay equivelant) and I'd then use that money and possibly a tiny bit extra to finance the new graphics card.
> 
> Although quite honestly the only reason I want the new graphics card is out of fear for increased noise from a non sound dampened case as I know the 780 even with a twinfrozr IV cooler can get quite loud when ramping up to max, and the twin frozr V series of coolers has the off when idle mode + they're just more quiet in general.
> 
> But yeah some context should probably be added in terms of what I play, I generally play games like World of Warships, Robocraft, Warthunder and occationally some Civ V or Gta V, although only at 1080p, I have however been considering 1440p but I'm not sure there's a real gain to be had in terms of picture quality.
> 
> As mentioned earlier the goal of the build is just to get a small form factor quiet pc, also you recommended possibly splashing out for an X99 board, what would be the benefit on an x99 vs the board I proposed? got really curious there ^^
> 
> Thanks a whole ton for the help so far btw, I really appreciate it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mesterbenji*
> 
> @TonyL
> Wooop nope, nope nope just checked the X99 you mentioned and I do not have that kinda money to throw at a cpu right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be able to treat myself to a new gpu in addition to the other stuff but damn I can't afford that level of luxury just yet haha





Hmmmm. Try out the build with the GTX 780 and then go from there. You could always try to sell the GPU for another one if you are not fully satisfied.
1440p is a nice bump, but it looks like the industry is trying to push for 4K. That will be a while before it even starts to go mainstream. Although you get drooling eye-candy, it will cost and arm and a leg.

Oh! The X99 ITX suggestion was just a joke. I did not mean for you to take that seriously. Sorry about that.








The X99 platform was designed for workstation purposes. That is only beneficial if you do a lot of content creation.
In order to go X99 you need DDR4 RAM. So the cost does not justify it for your intended purpose.
The thought of having a 6 core / 12 thread system in an ITX form factor is just insane!

Having 6 cores for gaming is not beneficial at all.
If you are interested, check out this 



 showing 2, 4, 6, and 8 cores comparison during gaming.


----------



## mikew

Thanks @TonyL, I'll hold out for a better PSU


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Hmmmm. Try out the build with the GTX 780 and then go from there. You could always try to sell the GPU for another one if you are not fully satisfied.
> 1440p is a nice bump, but it looks like the industry is trying to push for 4K. That will be a while before it even starts to go mainstream. Although you get drooling eye-candy, it will cost and arm and a leg..


TonyL, you silly. Sell both legs, gaming with one arm is damn difficult!


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DPB23*
> 
> I just fitted an EVGA 650 GS in my Node.


This sounds unhealthy.


----------



## Tomaszal

Hello again!

I wanted to check if I can paint my front fans, so I tried disassembling one by following 



. It was very hard to take apart, but it worked. After I put it back I didn't hear no click sound as in the video and the fans started spinning slower with a bit more noise. Also on medium speed they just don't start spinning (if you help them they spin ok). I tried putting some machine oil inside and it helped a little bit, but still not as good as other one that I didn't disassemble.

I now know I did a stupid thing, but is there a way to fix it or make it a little bit better?


----------



## mesterbenji

@TonyL
Hehe yeah no I know, at the girlfriends place in England at the moment so I kinda just put that information on pause in my head, should've picked up on the x99 thing straight away hehe







, but yeah I know there's basically no jump in performance at all save a select few games where the bump is like 10 fps at most







I used to regularly follow linus's channel and watch his videos although I swapped over to The Tek Syndicate about half a year ago









That sounds like a very good idea btw, shouldn't be too hard to sell the leftovers off either as a barebones system essentially,.

Found this PSU I'm pretty sure it's the one you mentioned but just checking, Seasonic S12G-650W 80+gold
Still going with the trusty MSI mobo, comes with a heck of alot for the price point it's at and I've yet to get a dud shipped to me









And then the Noctua NH - U12S for a cooler ofc, hoping ofcourse the cpu fan fits it, would love to keep the ram, I've got the special edition of it which came with a black pcb ontop so it's just a notch better hehe









4k would be fantastic but I'll give that another 3-5 years just about I think, wait for the prices to plummet once they launch the 8k tv's and another 3-4 generations of graphics card that can properly handle that kind of resolution at 4k prefferably without sli, had far to much hassle with sli in the past, nasty tempremental technology at the best of times









And yeah Aesthetically I'm really happy with the build, might have to mod an acrylic window into the top at some point should I feel brave enough









Edit: Just checked the size difference between the vengeance pro and hyper x beast, the hyper x beast is 46.41mm to the vengeance pro's 44mm, also what causes the incompatability, is it the fan or the heatsink itself?


----------



## TonyL

@mesterbenji
I try to keep up with both channels.









The Seasonic S12G is newer than the Seasonic G series. They are slightly different in terms of performance. You will not see a difference as the end user. I do have to warn you that the fan curve is a bit aggressive and could possibly seem loud. Getting a high wattage like the 650W should minimize that issue. Another thing to point out is that the unit is 140mm non-modular, so you will have to deal with a snake. If you are creative, having 20mm between the GPU and PSU will allow you to tuck unneeded cables there.

The Noctua NH-U12S will fit with no issues. Their product page guarantees 100% RAM compatibility. For more assurance that the cooler fits with your MB (_MSI Z97I Gaming ACK_), scroll down to your model on their compatibility chart. If you would like to get a glimpse of how the cooler looks in the case, please refer to my build at post #4483. Looking at the fifth picture, you will see that the fan sits right in front of the RAM modules (_it is a little hard to see because of the daughter-board_).









I just saw your edit when I finished writing the above.








Adding to the consideration process. In that case, I think it should be able to fit with the Noctua NH-U14S, but it is going to be really, really close. The tower itself fits without an issue, but the problem is with the fan. Since the fan its right above the first RAM slot, you will need to ride it a little higher. Refer to the pictures on this build, you can see that the fan can go only about 1-2mm more. The thumbscrews will need to be removed for sure.

The only difference in performance between the NH-U14S & the NH-U12S is at the top end. Under load the NH-U14S does better by about ~2-5C. The NH-U14S handles higher voltages better.

Talking about acrylic window _panels_ mod, refer to my build post if you would like to see!









@Tomaszal


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomaszal*
> 
> Hello again!
> 
> I wanted to check if I can paint my front fans, so I tried disassembling one by following
> 
> 
> 
> . It was very hard to take apart, but it worked. After I put it back I didn't hear no click sound as in the video and the fans started spinning slower with a bit more noise. Also on medium speed they just don't start spinning (if you help them they spin ok). I tried putting some machine oil inside and it helped a little bit, but still not as good as other one that I didn't disassemble.
> 
> I now know I did a stupid thing, but is there a way to fix it or make it a little bit better?





It could be that when you disassembled the fan, you accidentally misaligned something ever so slightly. Your best route of action is to just leave it be.
How are you controlling the fan? When it does not spin up intially, is that at full voltage? I have a feeling that you are using the fan controller. That is a known issue. If you keep the controller at "low," there is not enough voltage to get the fans spinning.


----------



## Tomaszal

@TonyL


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> It could be that when you disassembled the fan, you accidentally misaligned something ever so slightly. Your best route of action is to just leave it be.
> How are you controlling the fan? When it does not spin up intially, is that at full voltage? I have a feeling that you are using the fan controller. That is a known issue. If you keep the controller at "low," there is not enough voltage to get the fans spinning.





Yes I'm using fan controller but it is set on "medium". If I set it to "high" it starts without a problem. The other one starts at any option without a problem.


----------



## Klutz0

Hey guys!

Thinking of building myself a PC, since my 7 year old MacBook Pro is starting to be aggravatingly slow









I was wondering if anyone had a photo of a *SILVERSTONE SX500-LG 500W SFX-L* installed in the Node 304? I tried searching but didn't find anything









I'd like to have an idea of how much clearance I'll have with my graphics card, and if I'll be able to route some cables _under_ the PSU by using the included ATX->SFX bracket.

Cheers!


Spoiler: Planned parts list, if you're curious!



PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1231 V3 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($334.76 @ DirectCanada)
*Motherboard:* MSI H97I AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($163.95 @ Amazon Canada)
*Memory:* Kingston HyperX Fury Black 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($124.99 @ NCIX)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($83.98 @ DirectCanada)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte Radeon R9 390 8GB SOC Video Card ($409.99 @ NCIX)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($109.98 @ Newegg Canada)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($109.99 @ NCIX)
*Total:* $1337.64
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-07-02 16:15 EDT-0400_


----------



## TonyL

@Klutz0
That PSU is fairly new. I have not seem anybody use that in conjunction with a SFX adapter.
Although not the same PSU, the post below should give you an idea of what kind of clearances you will get. The PSU will just be slightly longer.
Post #4230.

@Tomaszal
There is not much you can do. You might need to keep that switch on high during boot then turn it down as necessary.
Refer to post #5793 for a similar case.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Klutz0
> That PSU is fairly new. I have not seem anybody use that in conjunction with a SFX adapter.
> Although not the same PSU, the post below should give you an idea of what kind of clearances you will get. The PSU will just be slightly longer.
> Post #4230.


Cool, I must've missed those pics in the threads 5000+ posts









From what I can tell, the SFX-L PSU from Silverstone is 130mm, and the be quiet! SFX one in the photo is 100mm, so I'd have 30mm less clearance. I'll have to find some pics to have an idea of where the GPU ends up relative to the air grill and/or cable tie-downs.

But I think I'll definitely have room to stuff route cables under the PSU, which is nice!

*Edit:* After a bit of snooping, it seems the back of a 160mm PSU ends up pretty much flush a long GPU's PCB. This means I'd have 30mm clearance between my SFX-L (130mm) PSU and the GPU. This should be more than enough to fit the modular connectors and route the cables down under the PSU, right?

Follow up question: *Would routing cables under the motherboard be a bad idea for some reason?*

I think it'd be awesome if I could route the cables under the PSU and motherboard, only coming up where they need to be plugged in!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orvils*


On the list


----------



## orvils

@Klutz0

You could check my build. I used SX500-LG, but I removed PSU bracket and mounted PSU using thick double sided tape.
Post #5938.
Post #5944.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orvils*
> 
> @Klutz0
> 
> You could check my build. I used SX500-LG, but I removed PSU bracket and mounted PSU using thick double sided tape.
> Post #5938.
> Post #5944.


Awesome, thanks!

It seems removing the PSU bracket saved you ~10mm, but it means there is no more space under the PSU to route cables out of sight (I plan on modding a window to the top panel eventually). Looking at your photos, I'm pretty sure I'll have enough room for the modular cables, even when using the PSU bracket!


----------



## orvils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> It seems removing the PSU bracket saved you ~10mm, but it means there is no more space under the PSU to route cables out of sight (I plan on modding a window to the top panel eventually). Looking at your photos, I'm pretty sure I'll have enough room for the modular cables, even when using the PSU bracket!


Yea you will have enough room. All the cables except one are the same lengths as they come with PSU. Only cable I changed was sata power cable. Which I made shorter. Still one cable is used to connect power to all 3 drives.


----------



## TonyL

@Klutz0


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Cool, I must've missed those pics in the threads 5000+ posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I can tell, the SFX-L PSU from Silverstone is 130mm, and the be quiet! SFX one in the photo is 100mm, so I'd have 30mm less clearance. I'll have to find some pics to have an idea of where the GPU ends up relative to the air grill and/or cable tie-downs.
> 
> But I think I'll definitely have room to stuff route cables under the PSU, which is nice!
> 
> *Edit:* After a bit of snooping, it seems the back of a 160mm PSU ends up pretty much flush a long GPU's PCB. This means I'd have 30mm clearance between my SFX-L (130mm) PSU and the GPU. This should be more than enough to fit the modular connectors and route the cables down under the PSU, right?
> 
> Follow up question: *Would routing cables under the motherboard be a bad idea for some reason?*
> 
> I think it'd be awesome if I could route the cables under the PSU and motherboard, only coming up where they need to be plugged in!





30mm for modular cables is _way_ plenty. You will be fine.
Talking about a tight fit, I was able to fit a _160mm fully modular_ PSU. Please refer to my build at post #4483 if you are interested.

I have seen a few members talking about routing their cables under the MB. Refer to post #2070 for an example.
The only bad thing that I can think of when routing the cables under the MB is that it could cause the trapping of stagnant hot air. Not enough to cause concern though.
Since the cables are already isolated with plastic, there should be no shorting issues. Just be sure to steer clear from under the CPU area because it could get really toasty under there.


----------



## DPB23

Does anyone else get a lot of hard drive vibration in this case? I thought that the rubber grommets would help, but if anything the hard drive rack seems to amplify the vibrations, which I can feel through the top of the case. I've tried two drives, a Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB and a Toshiba DT01ACA100 1TB and neither are any better. In my old case, the hard drives were hard mounted and much louder when seeking, but they didn't make the case vibrate.

I've done a couple of things that helped somewhat, but the case still emits an annoying low pulse if a hard drive is plugged in. I moved the rack to the middle position, and put some packing foam underneath each of the feet. Before that I could hear the computer humming in the room below!


----------



## Star316

Anyone installed a antec kuhler h2o 650 in this case? I might be considering it.


----------



## DPB23

Argh, the Toshiba drive is vibrating even more now, it's making the side filter buzz, the Samsung one was nowhere near this bad. I thought about suspending it but then I wouldn't have any space to add more SSDs in the future, so I'm going to return it, get another SSD and manage my disk space better.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star316*
> 
> Anyone installed a antec kuhler h2o 650 in this case? I might be considering it.


You might not. Cooler itself is good and reliable but it's mounting system (plastic backplate etc) is known to be used is as torture device in engineering schools. I had one such and while it did good job, installing and removing it wasn't nice.


----------



## Star316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> You might not. Cooler itself is good and reliable but it's mounting system (plastic backplate etc) is known to be used is as torture device in engineering schools. I had one such and while it did good job, installing and removing it wasn't nice.


If in that case i was thinking about using the noctua nh-u9b or nh-u9s as they are quiet decent air coolers, what are your thoughts?


----------



## mesterbenji

@TonyL

Just had a look at your build and I've noticed you're using the UH-12S, how are you finding it so far?

Also currently looking at the Edison M 650 gold rated psu from fractal, semi modular 15x16x8.6 and was wondering if you had any thoughts on it. might still slap a new ssd in there not entierly sure yet, but aside from that the only thing i'm still wavering a bit on is the choise of psu, no clue what to go with :/ .


----------



## DPB23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star316*
> 
> If in that case i was thinking about using the noctua nh-u9b or nh-u9s as they are quiet decent air coolers, what are your thoughts?


I have the NH-D9L (which uses the same fan as the U9S) and I haven't regretted it. It never gets very hot and the fan is only very noticeable at full blast, which it never reaches under PWM control anyway. Its footprint is no bigger than the stock cooler, so you don't have to worry about compatibility with motherboards that place the CPU socket close to the PCI Express slot. Installation was very easy, they even include a screwdriver for the job.

The U9S should be similar, it just has one tower rather than two, and it's supposed to run slightly cooler than the D9L. The U9B is an older model with a different fan and a bigger footprint, now discontinued by Noctua.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star316*
> 
> If in that case i was thinking about using the noctua nh-u9b or nh-u9s as they are quiet decent air coolers, what are your thoughts?


I can agree with DPM23 but I could recommed Truespirit 120i aswell. It has asymmetric design (helps with itx-design) and it it very pricewise. Also it comes with second fan clips (if I recall right) should you need them.


----------



## Leg3ndary

Got my node a while ago and been enjoying it, but just started doing some small mods to it. If interested check out my mod log thread I just started.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1563583/mod-log-304-node/0_20#post_24130931

Adding slim-slot ODD
Window
SD Card reader
Lighting
More?


----------



## TonyL

@Leg3ndary
Looking good. Thanks for the contribution.









@DPB23


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DPB23*
> 
> Does anyone else get a lot of hard drive vibration in this case? I thought that the rubber grommets would help, but if anything the hard drive rack seems to amplify the vibrations, which I can feel through the top of the case. I've tried two drives, a Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB and a Toshiba DT01ACA100 1TB and neither are any better. In my old case, the hard drives were hard mounted and much louder when seeking, but they didn't make the case vibrate.
> 
> I've done a couple of things that helped somewhat, but the case still emits an annoying low pulse if a hard drive is plugged in. I moved the rack to the middle position, and put some packing foam underneath each of the feet. Before that I could hear the computer humming in the room below!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DPB23*
> 
> Argh, the Toshiba drive is vibrating even more now, it's making the side filter buzz, the Samsung one was nowhere near this bad. I thought about suspending it but then I wouldn't have any space to add more SSDs in the future, so I'm going to return it, get another SSD and manage my disk space better.





You could try suspending the drives as seen in post #5401 done by @jasjeet.
Stack them as needed. SSDs can be placed on top of the PSU.

@Star316


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star316*
> 
> Anyone installed a antec kuhler h2o 650 in this case? I might be considering it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star316*
> 
> If in that case i was thinking about using the noctua nh-u9b or nh-u9s as they are quiet decent air coolers, what are your thoughts?





Since that AIO is 120mm, it should fit without an issue.
What are you looking for? Are you OCing? Perhaps you seek for silence?
A quick breakdown of what you plan to use or build would help a lot.

The Node 304 is capable of supporting bigger tower coolers like the Noctua NH-U14S or the NH-U12S.
Keep in mind that Noctua are premium coolers. It would be great if you could state the purpose of your build and if possible the budget.
There are so many coolers out there that will get the job done. As already mentioned, other members are recommending excellent alternatives.

@mesterbenji


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mesterbenji*
> 
> @TonyL
> 
> Just had a look at your build and I've noticed you're using the UH-12S, how are you finding it so far?
> 
> Also currently looking at the Edison M 650 gold rated psu from fractal, semi modular 15x16x8.6 and was wondering if you had any thoughts on it. might still slap a new ssd in there not entierly sure yet, but aside from that the only thing i'm still wavering a bit on is the choise of psu, no clue what to go with :/ .





I personally prefer the acoustic signature of the NF-F12 fan over the NF-A15. Plus the Focused Flow system on the NF-F12 is unparalleled. Since you have a cover on your system, the sound of either cooler will be very silent for the majority of users.
The cooler can handle mild overclocks + overvolting with no issue. I am very satisfied with the Noctua NH-U12S. It was a premium purchase, but well worth it because the cooler has a good balance between performance and acoustics. In my opinion, the cooler fits proportionally well with the Node 304.
Please refer to post #5954 to see the performance differences between the NH-U12S and the NH-U14S.

The FD Edison M 650W is essentially a Seasonic G650 with a slightly different shell and a different fan. Since that unit is based on a Seasonic platform, the quality should be solid. That unit is 160mm semi-modular, but since the plugs happened to be tucked right under the GPU, you should have no issues.

How worn out are your 840 EVOs?
For a peace of mind, you could just grab the 850 EVOs. They are quite cheap compared to last year prices.


----------



## 0RK7DH0

I'm still very happy with my Node 304 after 6 months and now I want to replace the stock fans. My CPU cooler is the Noctua NH-U14S.

Which model should I choose?

Front:
Noctua NF-A9 PWM, 92mm
Noctua NF-A9 FLX, 92mm

Back:
Noctua NF-A14 PWM, 140mm
Noctua NF-A14 FLX, 140mm

The PWM versions have 4-pin and the FLX 3-pins. Can I use these fans with the Node 304 fan controller (L,M,H) just like the standard fans? If there are better Noctua fans please let me know


----------



## TonyL

Is there any particular reason why you want to replace the stock fans?

Usually I would encourage others to make use of the PWM versions, but the fan controller can support only 3 pin fans.
If you modded the female connectors on the fan controller, you could fit a 4 pin PWM fan there without an issue.

Since the fan controller can connectors are limited to 3 pins, just go for the non-PWM versions. Or you can mod the connectors and get the PWM version.

For the front you have a choice of either the NF-A9 as stated, or the NF-A9x14. The NF-A9x14 is essentially a slim version of thier 92mm fans that gives your case a cleaner look.
The NF-A9 pushes more air, so you should get that one if you want better airflow.

The NF-A14 is a fine choice for the back. If you are looking to really move some air, you could check out the iPPC versions (2000RPM or 3000RPM). Be prepared to hear your system to take off at those speeds.


----------



## 0RK7DH0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Is there any particular reason why you want to replace the stock fans?


I want to replace my 970 with a custom 980Ti and overclock the CPU and GPU a little. More power, more heat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> Since the fan controller can connectors are limited to 3 pins, just go for the non-PWM versions. Or you can mod the connectors and get the PWM version.


I don't think I want to mod the connectors so I'll go for the Noctua NF-A9 FLX, 92mm. On the Noctua website I see this information: 1600/1250/1050rpm. So if I use the Node 304 fan controller will position "L" be 1050rpm, "M" - 1250rpm and "H" - 1600rpm?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> The NF-A14 is a fine choice for the back. If you are looking to really move some air, you could check out the iPPC versions (2000RPM or 3000RPM). Be prepared to hear your system to take off at those speeds.


I don't think I need the iPPC versions and I don't like a loud system







. So the NF-A14 FLX will be a good choice.

Now the most important question: Will the Nocua fans be a nice upgrade over the stock fans or is the difference not so big?


----------



## kaspar737

I have a huge problem with my Node 304, something inside makes a crackling sound. I think it is something inside the PSU, for example, when I Alt+Tab during gaming, the sound stops immidiately without the fans having time to react, hence no difference in fan speed. In some games the noise is almost constant, in others comes and goes randomly. I've noticed that when load (and power consumption) falls in games, the noise is gone. It can't be the hard disk either, HDD light does not show constant activity. I have the Cooler Master V750s, if anyone else has had such a problem with this PSU/PSUs in general I would very much appreciate the feedback.


----------



## bobsaget

That's probably coil whine, either from your GPU or your PSU. You can't do much about that I'm afraid.


----------



## kaspar737

This doesn't absolutely sound anything like coil whine. I have heard coil whine too from my GPU and these are two completely different sounds.


----------



## TonyL

@kaspar737
I would consider that coil whine as well.
Could you describe the noise a little more please?

Your best bet is to contact CoolerMaster customer service about the issue.

@0RK7DH0
The 1600 / 1250 / 1050 RPM refers to the fan speed when the fan is at full tilt / L.N.A. / U.L.N.A.. There are two separate adapters that you could use to slow down the fan speed.
The fan controller in the back might exhibit a similar pattern but at different speeds.

The stock front fans will move air at a rate of 24.6 CFM at full tilt. (1300 RPM)
The Noctua NF-A9 will move air at a rate of 38 CFM _at full tilt_. (1600 RPM)
Is it an improvement? Yes, you get ~27 CFM more airflow. Does it sound pretty? That is for you to decide.








Interestingly the Noctua has more than double static pressure than the stock fan. (0.60 mm H2O stock compared to 1.62 mm H2O)

To my surprise the stock 140mm fan only moves 2 CFM less air.
On an interesting note, the NF-A14 has almost double the static pressure! (0.84 mm H2O stock compared to 1.51 mm H2O)
That means the fan can push better against a grill.

I can't put a finite number on the increased cooling you will get. You just get more air in and out of the case.


----------



## kaspar737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @kaspar737
> I would consider that coil whine as well.
> Could you describe the noise a little more please?
> 
> Your best bet is to contact CoolerMaster customer service about the issue.


I'd say it is slightly similar to the sound blowing in a microphone makes. Coil whine is high-pitched and completely different.


----------



## danx

Got my parts last Fri and did build my node over the weekend:

Parts list:
Fractal Design Node 304 USB 3.0 Mini ITX DTX Case Black
Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Motherboard
Intel Core i5 4690K
SilverStone 550W Strider Gold Power Supply, 80 PLUS Gold
SilverStone PP05-E Flexible Cable Kit For SilverStone Modular PSU, Black
Kingston HyperX Fury HX318C10FBK2/16 16GB (2x8GB) Black
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 Ti Low Profile 2GB
Noctua NH-U12S CPU Cooler
Crucial BX100 250GB SSD
Western Digital WD Red 3TB WD30EFRX
Samsung Slim External SE-208GB DVD Writer Black
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit OEM

Here is my experience gained with this build:
* Very limited space between CPU Fan and HDD cages. Once power and sata cables are in, as a solution I had to use 90 degrees sata cables and route them to the front of the case and back to the motherboard.

* Having a short cable kit and fully modular psu did help a great deal.

* Fan controller set to low will not start the front fans ( known issue but still not solved)

Overall I am very happy with the quality of the case and with my build. I will be able to easily upgrade my video card in the future.

Please add me in to the list. Cheers, Dan


----------



## mesterbenji

@TonyL

Yeah I've heard alot of good about the NF F12 fans, even heard people opt for 240 over 280 mm radiators just to be able to use them







I've looked at a lot of tests and acoustic comparisons and it seems the NH U12S is a few decibels quieter than the D14 that I'm currently running. Does the U12S come with the NF F12 fans in the pack or do I have to buy those separately?

Do you think I'll have any problem with bends in terms of the PSU cables with my choice? I know I can get the non modular once in a smaller size but I'd rather have less space and a modular psu so I don't have to deal with the cable snake that just loves to trap air and eat away at cooling efficiency







Basically what I'm looking for in order of importance from most to least is quietness, modular/semi modular and ease to build with, meaning extra space for cables and cables that are easy to tuck away, bend and similar.

They're 840 pro's hehe but they're not to horrible worn out yet, bout 2 years old but the performance has dropped from the 530 mb/s i had when I started to around 380-330 mb/s, ideally I think I might try to aim for a kingston drive as I've heard their data transfer and response times are less affected by wear and tear than the samsung series which atleast for the 840 series struggled with some firmware issues and rapid wear on the NAND memory that caused them to deteriorate faster than they should have.


----------



## DPB23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0RK7DH0*
> 
> They're 840 pro's hehe but they're not to horrible worn out yet, bout 2 years old but the performance has dropped from the 530 mb/s i had when I started to around 380-330 mb/s, ideally I think I might try to aim for a kingston drive as I've heard their data transfer and response times are less affected by wear and tear than the samsung series which atleast for the 840 series struggled with some firmware issues and rapid wear on the NAND memory that caused them to deteriorate faster than they should have.


If you're going to get a Kingston SSD, avoid the V300 series. Kingston silently switched the type of NAND they use, resulting in much slower speeds in newer revisions.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7763/an-update-to-kingston-ssdnow-v300-a-switch-to-slower-micron-nand

Any reason you're not considering Crucial too? BX100s are the cheapest SSDs available, and they're more than fast enough.


----------



## Star316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danx*
> 
> Got my parts last Fri and did build my node over the weekend:
> 
> Parts list:
> Fractal Design Node 304 USB 3.0 Mini ITX DTX Case Black
> Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Motherboard
> Intel Core i5 4690K
> SilverStone 550W Strider Gold Power Supply, 80 PLUS Gold
> SilverStone PP05-E Flexible Cable Kit For SilverStone Modular PSU, Black
> Kingston HyperX Fury HX318C10FBK2/16 16GB (2x8GB) Black
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 Ti Low Profile 2GB
> Noctua NH-U12S CPU Cooler
> Crucial BX100 250GB SSD
> Western Digital WD Red 3TB WD30EFRX
> Samsung Slim External SE-208GB DVD Writer Black
> Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit OEM
> 
> Here is my experience gained with this build:
> * Very limited space between CPU Fan and HDD cages. Once power and sata cables are in, as a solution I had to use 90 degrees sata cables and route them to the front of the case and back to the motherboard.
> 
> * Having a short cable kit and fully modular psu did help a great deal.
> 
> * Fan controller set to low will not start the front fans ( known issue but still not solved)
> 
> Overall I am very happy with the quality of the case and with my build. I will be able to easily upgrade my video card in the future.
> 
> Please add me in to the list. Cheers, Dan


Hi, nice build you got there







what temps are you getting with the cpu? Im considering the Noctua nh u12s also, thanks


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star316*
> 
> Hi, nice build you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what temps are you getting with the cpu? Im considering the Noctua nh u12s also, thanks


u should consider a 120mm AIO. It's as cheap as some air coolers these days and works just as well, if not better. At least, it's a neater solution, with easier accessibility to ports on the mobo. i mounted mine as a push pull to the rear vent.


----------



## TonyL

@danx


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danx*
> 
> Got my parts last Fri and did build my node over the weekend:
> 
> Parts list:
> Fractal Design Node 304 USB 3.0 Mini ITX DTX Case Black
> Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Motherboard
> Intel Core i5 4690K
> SilverStone 550W Strider Gold Power Supply, 80 PLUS Gold
> SilverStone PP05-E Flexible Cable Kit For SilverStone Modular PSU, Black
> Kingston HyperX Fury HX318C10FBK2/16 16GB (2x8GB) Black
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 Ti Low Profile 2GB
> Noctua NH-U12S CPU Cooler
> Crucial BX100 250GB SSD
> Western Digital WD Red 3TB WD30EFRX
> Samsung Slim External SE-208GB DVD Writer Black
> Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit OEM
> 
> Here is my experience gained with this build:
> * Very limited space between CPU Fan and HDD cages. Once power and sata cables are in, as a solution I had to use 90 degrees sata cables and route them to the front of the case and back to the motherboard.
> 
> * Having a short cable kit and fully modular psu did help a great deal.
> 
> * Fan controller set to low will not start the front fans ( known issue but still not solved)
> 
> Overall I am very happy with the quality of the case and with my build. I will be able to easily upgrade my video card in the future.
> 
> Please add me in to the list. Cheers, Dan
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures





Congrats on the build! Looking good. Thanks for the pictures.

@mesterbenji


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mesterbenji*
> 
> @TonyL
> 
> Yeah I've heard alot of good about the NF F12 fans, even heard people opt for 240 over 280 mm radiators just to be able to use them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked at a lot of tests and acoustic comparisons and it seems the NH U12S is a few decibels quieter than the D14 that I'm currently running. Does the U12S come with the NF F12 fans in the pack or do I have to buy those separately?
> 
> Do you think I'll have any problem with bends in terms of the PSU cables with my choice? I know I can get the non modular once in a smaller size but I'd rather have less space and a modular psu so I don't have to deal with the cable snake that just loves to trap air and eat away at cooling efficiency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically what I'm looking for in order of importance from most to least is quietness, modular/semi modular and ease to build with, meaning extra space for cables and cables that are easy to tuck away, bend and similar.
> 
> They're 840 pro's hehe but they're not to horrible worn out yet, bout 2 years old but the performance has dropped from the 530 mb/s i had when I started to around 380-330 mb/s, ideally I think I might try to aim for a kingston drive as I've heard their data transfer and response times are less affected by wear and tear than the samsung series which atleast for the 840 series struggled with some firmware issues and rapid wear on the NAND memory that caused them to deteriorate faster than they should have.





The Noctua NH-U12S includes 1 NF-F12 fan for push.
You could get another one for a push/pull setup.

I think you have to try hard to break those cables. Bend them as much as you need.
If you are looking for silence, you may choose any 160mm fully modular unit as long as you remove the PSU bracket.
The PSU you choose should be fine. Be sure to read review before making a final decision.

Wow! How many TB did you write on those things? Have you already tried to Secure Erase the SSDs?


----------



## danx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @danx
> [/SPOILER]Congrats on the build! Looking good. Thanks for the pictures.
> 
> @mesterbenji
> The Noctua NH-U12S includes 1 NF-F12 fan for push.
> You could get another one for a push/pull setup.
> 
> I think you have to try hard to break those cables. Bend them as much as you need.
> If you are looking for silence, you may choose any 160mm fully modular unit as long as you remove the PSU bracket.
> The PSU you choose should be fine. Be sure to read review before making a final decision.
> 
> Wow! How many TB did you write on those things? Have you already tried to Secure Erase the SSDs?


Thannk you TonyL. Even if I had to pay more for Noctua and had to fiddle with the install I am very happy with the product. On idle I get sytem 34 degrees and CPU 24 degrees, under load I never got the CPU above 40 degrees. As per my build I will move the sys fan from the supplied fan controller to the motherboard, this way I will be able to set the rpm to 0 on idle via gigabyte monitoring software. Cheers, Dan


----------



## mesterbenji

@TonyL

Well it's not the amount written on them that's the problem it's just a manufacturing issue with early 840 pro and evo drives that caused them to deteriorate way faster than they should have as well as a firmware problem that made the issue even worse, they fixed the firmware problem later on but the damage was already done hehe, but as for the amount written on them i've probably written 3-400 tb on each of them, one holds the OS drivers and games the other one holds various server software and games.

How hard is it to remove the PSU bracket and what does it entail in terms of possible complications, and what do I gain from it in terms of space? because if I could I'd probably roll with the FD newton R3 just because I live in Norway so the RMA center for the psu is just across the boarder and I've had really really good experiences with their RMA so far, also I know that their fans even though not the most efficient are always dead silent







, although otherwise i'd probably just go with the same one you did


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mesterbenji*
> 
> @TonyL
> 
> Well it's not the amount written on them that's the problem it's just a manufacturing issue with early 840 pro and evo drives that caused them to deteriorate way faster than they should have as well as a firmware problem that made the issue even worse, they fixed the firmware problem later on but the damage was already done hehe, but as for the amount written on them i've probably written 3-400 tb on each of them, one holds the OS drivers and games the other one holds various server software and games.
> 
> How hard is it to remove the PSU bracket and what does it entail in terms of possible complications, and what do I gain from it in terms of space? because if I could I'd probably roll with the FD newton R3 just because I live in Norway so the RMA center for the psu is just across the boarder and I've had really really good experiences with their RMA so far, also I know that their fans even though not the most efficient are always dead silent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , although otherwise i'd probably just go with the same one you did


To remove the PSU bracket, just unscrew 2 screws from the bottom exterior of the case, and iirc one behind the front panel. Its easy.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danx*


You are added.


----------



## TonyL

@mesterbenji


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mesterbenji*
> 
> @TonyL
> 
> Well it's not the amount written on them that's the problem it's just a manufacturing issue with early 840 pro and evo drives that caused them to deteriorate way faster than they should have as well as a firmware problem that made the issue even worse, they fixed the firmware problem later on but the damage was already done hehe, but as for the amount written on them i've probably written 3-400 tb on each of them, one holds the OS drivers and games the other one holds various server software and games.
> 
> How hard is it to remove the PSU bracket and what does it entail in terms of possible complications, and what do I gain from it in terms of space? because if I could I'd probably roll with the FD newton R3 just because I live in Norway so the RMA center for the psu is just across the boarder and I've had really really good experiences with their RMA so far, also I know that their fans even though not the most efficient are always dead silent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , although otherwise i'd probably just go with the same one you did





Dang. I never knew that the 840 Pros were plagued with the same issue.

The PSU bracket has four screws total. Two on the bottom and two on the front. You can always put it back as needed.
I can only guarantee that removing the PSU bracket will allow a PSU up to 160mm fully modular. The unit you are interested in is 165mm modular, so if the GPU is indeed in the way, it will be pushed against.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mesterbenji*
> 
> @TonyL
> 
> Well it's not the amount written on them that's the problem it's just a manufacturing issue with early 840 pro and evo drives that caused them to deteriorate way faster than they should have as well as a firmware problem that made the issue even worse, they fixed the firmware problem later on but the damage was already done hehe, but as for the amount written on them i've probably written 3-400 tb on each of them, one holds the OS drivers and games the other one holds various server software and games.


Can you link any source concerning the 840 pro? This could potentially interest me. Thanks


----------



## mesterbenji

@bobsaget

Here

Just something I lopped off toms hardware but I heard it on The Tek initially, it affects both drives because they essentially run the same firmware with only minor alterations between the two, it's a while ago but I bought my 840 pro when it first hit the market so yeah


----------



## bobsaget

But does this firmware update have something to do with the 840 evo issue that was reported much later in 2014?
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8550/samsung-acknowledges-the-ssd-840-evo-read-performance-bug-fix-is-on-the-way
840 evo huge performance slowdown on older data was primarily caused by the use of TLC nand, while the 840 pro has a different architecture.


----------



## kaspar737

Decided to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> I'd say it is slightly similar to the sound blowing in a microphone makes. Coil whine is high-pitched and completely different.


Decided to send my PSU in for warranty service, but hey, atleast I can now install a proper CPU cooler because I had to remove almost anything anyway to remove PSU


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> Decided to
> Decided to send my PSU in for warranty service, but hey, atleast I can now install a proper CPU cooler because I had to remove almost anything anyway to remove PSU


Good to know you were able to RMA it. Hope you'll get a new one soon









About that 840 Pro issue, I took time to read some stuff tonight. I'm pretty sure the 840 Pro was not concerned by the issue that plagued the Evo series. Samsung released one minor firmware update for the 840 Pro in March 2014, but only to improve compatibility of the drive with ultrabooks and low profile laptops.


----------



## mesterbenji

Unsure if it was the same specific issue but my drives have dropped rather heavily in performance.

I'm wavering a bit in my resolve for the 304 atm though, I've seen the 804 and its glorious sidewindow, and I saw this post Which is something I've always wanted to do, gives me the silent water cooled performance and a showroom worthy pc because it lets me keep my current psu and its beautiful black red black style custom sleeved cables







, but then the 304 is so tiny and cute, arghh.... decisions!


----------



## whereisbenny

Hi all,

Just completed my node build and thought id take the time to say thanks to everyone on here for their advice and photos & share a few thoughts.

First off, i had an RM550 doing nothing, i knew this exceeded the size spec but thought id try it anyway, found out pretty quickly there just wasn't enough room being fully modular, will a full size graphics card it was beyond a tight squeeze for the default mounting.

I read how good the seasonic g series was for this case, and can only confirm the obvious, this PSU is perfect, and the cable management couldn't be better. The modular cables went straight under the gpu without the need for any serious bending.

The GTX 970 G1 Gaming tolerances were tight but had no trouble getting this to fit.
Once in it had under 10mm of clearance to the PSU, and just enough gap for the non modular cables to sneak up the front.

Heres some pics


----------



## Tablo

I have a Coolermaster VSM550s in my Node 304. Would an Asus STRIX 980 Ti fit? Seems it's the quietest one.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whereisbenny*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Just completed my node build and thought id take the time to say thanks to everyone on here for their advice and photos & share a few thoughts.
> 
> First off, i had an RM550 doing nothing, i knew this exceeded the size spec but thought id try it anyway, found out pretty quickly there just wasn't enough room being fully modular, will a full size graphics card it was beyond a tight squeeze for the default mounting.
> 
> I read how good the seasonic g series was for this case, and can only confirm the obvious, this PSU is perfect, and the cable management couldn't be better. The modular cables went straight under the gpu without the need for any serious bending.
> 
> The GTX 970 G1 Gaming tolerances were tight but had no trouble getting this to fit.
> Once in it had under 10mm of clearance to the PSU, and just enough gap for the non modular cables to sneak up the front.
> 
> Heres some pics


Hey, great! What is that psu, Seasonic G-xxx? I have one spare G1 970 and I was wondering might it fit in node. I have 760 Windforce 3x Oc now there and they are about same size but I have been too lazy to test it.


----------



## whereisbenny

Its a G-550, im pretty sure the 650 & 750 are the same dimensions


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whereisbenny*
> 
> Its a G-550, im pretty sure the 650 & 750 are the same dimensions


They are identical I guess, but I have g-550 too. So I just might upgrade my node while I downgrade my bigger d*ck extension from sli to single gpu system as 970 g1 is more than powerful.


----------



## Evrain

Hello everyone! Fresh out of receiving my very own Node 304. And I love it!
Now, I also have most of the remaining parts on hand: an HX650W 80+ Bronze PSU from Corsair (140mm, lucky me), Corsair Vengeance CL9 non low proile (I know, I made a mistake), HDD/SSD... and a MSI Z97I Gaming AC.

Not the best choice, but the deal that was offered to me was way too good to pass. It will be coupled with a i7-4790K and a GPU I still have to decide upon.
Point is, I ended up with no more funds and a board that can NOT install the beloved Hyper 212 EVO. Now, what cpu cooler would you suggest for this CPU that is quiet, efficient, not too large and still offer some room for overclocking without destroying what's left of my paycheck? Oh, and the non-lp Vengeances...

Sorry, I hope I am not making mistakes in providing the details! I'd really like some help...

P.S.: actually, I CAN mount the 212... sideways. Which means screwing up the airflow completely, or am I missing something here?


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evrain*
> 
> Hello everyone! Fresh out of receiving my very own Node 304. And I love it!
> Now, I also have most of the remaining parts on hand: an HX650W 80+ Bronze PSU from Corsair (140mm, lucky me), Corsair Vengeance CL9 non low proile (I know, I made a mistake), HDD/SSD... and a MSI Z97I Gaming AC.
> 
> Not the best choice, but the deal that was offered to me was way too good to pass. It will be coupled with a i7-4790K and a GPU I still have to decide upon.
> Point is, I ended up with no more funds and a board that can NOT install the beloved Hyper 212 EVO. Now, what cpu cooler would you suggest for this CPU that is quiet, efficient, not too large and still offer some room for overclocking without destroying what's left of my paycheck? Oh, and the non-lp Vengeances...
> 
> Sorry, I hope I am not making mistakes in providing the details! I'd really like some help...
> 
> P.S.: actually, I CAN mount the 212... sideways. Which means screwing up the airflow completely, or am I missing something here?


All air coolers will either be smaller than the 212 or involve some trial and error; the only thing we can all be sure of will fit with no RAM issues would be a 120mm AIO.

Look through this thread though as I think the NH-D15 fits, without a front fan; some builds couldn't fit an exhaust fan though, so there's that problem with where the CPU socket is. The NH-U12S might fit, the builds I've seen using that usually have the fan fitting behind the RAM; I just can't recall any with the specific RAM you have. The Xigmatek Dark Knight and maybe the Thermalright True 120 might have a similar fit.


----------



## Evrain

Thank you! My problem however isn't with where the RAM is - the 212 fits perfectly - but with the PCI-e slot: basically, 120mm air coolers cover it rendering the installation of a GPU impossible. I'd need something smaller than 120mm that can still cool an i7 and allow me to squeeze some OC'ing out of it. I prefer air cooling over AIO as the system needs to be lugged around and I can't risk a leak. I could install the 212+ sideways, but I think that's completely screw up airflow, right?

I've been eyeing the Coolermaster TX3 EVO and the Noctua NH-U9S, but I've read around that they offer little room for overclocking.


This is what I mean...


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evrain*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! My problem however isn't with where the RAM is - the 212 fits perfectly - but with the PCI-e slot: basically, 120mm air coolers cover it rendering the installation of a GPU impossible. I'd need something smaller than 120mm that can still cool an i7 and allow me to squeeze some OC'ing out of it. I prefer air cooling over AIO as the system needs to be lugged around and I can't risk a leak. I could install the 212+ sideways, but I think that's completely screw up airflow, right?
> 
> I've been eyeing the Coolermaster TX3 EVO and the Noctua NH-U9S, but I've read around that they offer little room for overclocking.
> 
> 
> This is what I mean...


I have 140mm True spirit in my node. I have ordinary Crucial ballistix memory and they don't interfere, but I can't say how much taller they are than your ram sticks. But, True Spirit 140mm has asymmetric profile which means it tilts away from pcie slot (better compatibility) and is rather bang for buck. Of course, it can't beat noctuas but costs only 60% of what similiar noctuas do.


----------



## DPB23

Evrain: I have the Z87 version of that motherboard and I spent a lot of time looking into coolers that would fit. Sadly, I don't think there are many better options than a Noctua U9S or D9L. Most other heatsinks have a bigger footprint than the stock cooler, which is a no-go for this layout.

The Thermalright Macho 90 is supposed to be good too, but I'm not sure whether the fan would fit with those tall memory modules. This True Spirit 120i looks ideal though, it has a 120mm fan and it's been designed specifically to fit ITX motherboards with cramped layouts.


----------



## Evrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DPB23*
> 
> Evrain: I have the Z87 version of that motherboard and I spent a lot of time looking into coolers that would fit. Sadly, I don't think there are many better options than a Noctua U9S or D9L. Most other heatsinks have a bigger footprint than the stock cooler, which is a no-go for this layout.
> 
> The Thermalright Macho 90 is supposed to be good too, but I'm not sure whether the fan would fit with those tall memory modules. This True Spirit 120i looks ideal though, it has a 120mm fan and it's been designed specifically to fit ITX motherboards with cramped layouts.


That True Spirit... holy cow, it looks PERFECT! Slanted, so if the motherboard's components sitting behind can slink beneath it I'd be able to actually come up with the perfect cooling solution. Astounding!
I'll snoop around for one here in Italy... if I can pull one up, it's going to be the cure all end all.


----------



## TonyL

@whereisbenny


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whereisbenny*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Just completed my node build and thought id take the time to say thanks to everyone on here for their advice and photos & share a few thoughts.
> 
> First off, i had an RM550 doing nothing, i knew this exceeded the size spec but thought id try it anyway, found out pretty quickly there just wasn't enough room being fully modular, will a full size graphics card it was beyond a tight squeeze for the default mounting.
> 
> I read how good the seasonic g series was for this case, and can only confirm the obvious, this PSU is perfect, and the cable management couldn't be better. The modular cables went straight under the gpu without the need for any serious bending.
> 
> The GTX 970 G1 Gaming tolerances were tight but had no trouble getting this to fit.
> Once in it had under 10mm of clearance to the PSU, and just enough gap for the non modular cables to sneak up the front.
> 
> Heres some pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures





Hello. Welcome!
Congratulations on the build.

Thanks for the pictures. Looks like cable management worked out well.
Talking about the PSU specs. The Node 304 is capable of handling up to 160mm non-modular units and 150mm fully modular units. The Seasonic G series (160mm semi-modular) being the excpetion since the plugs hug perfectly below the GPU.
The Corsair RM series could have been fit if you removed the PSU bracket. Removing the PSU bracket gives you roughly ~10mm of additional depth.
Please check out my build at post #4483 if you would like to see an example.

What fans are you using?
Even better, could you give us a rundown of your specs please?

@Tablo


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tablo*
> 
> I have a Coolermaster VSM550s in my Node 304. Would an Asus STRIX 980 Ti fit? Seems it's the quietest one.





You are using a 140mm semi-modular unit. There will be no conflict with your PSU.

If you really want to get it to fit, I think you will be able to pull it off.
I bet you will need to remove the center support bar if you want to get that card to fit. That GPU will take up the whole side of the case.
Keep in mind of the dimensions because the sheer size of that card is a _monster_!
Standard blower: 4.376" X 10.5"
ASUS 980 Ti STRIX: 6" X 12"

If you get it to fit, _please_ post some pictures!

On a side note. Cooling might not work out too well since the sheer size minimizes the exhaust space at the top. Plus, you are cutting it close with the wattage. Just do not overvolt too much.


----------



## Tablo

Thank you for the info Tony!!
Grr I regret not going with a 650watt unit ;_;, I was led to believe 550w Gold would be more than enough for any single GPU card with my system... Guess they didn't mention OC'ing.
And yeah I am sorta concerned about cooling, don't want to be the first here to try this massive card. I know the 980 Ti reference wouldn't be a size problem but I want something quieter/better. Any feedback from others with 980 Ti cards (reference and custom) in their Nodes? For noise I'm coming from a 670 FTW which I hate noise wise, to be fair my node is to right on a table only a foot or two away.
Want to pair the new card with an Acer XB270HU when those are back on Amazon.


----------



## TonyL

@Tablo
In terms of wattage, I believe you should be okay. Lets say the MB + CPU needs 100W, GPU needs 250W, and 50W for the rest of your components. Add another 50W as a wild card for the GPU and you will give a total of 450W of stock power. So you will have about a 100W headroom for OC. Just keep in mind that with a monster card like that (_dual 8 pin_), it is capable of pulling 375W! I am sure you will hit either a thermal or power limit well before you pull that much power.
In short, you have nothing to worry about. In case that you do see system instability during overvolting, you will know why.

Hmmmmmm. 1440p IPS G-Sync. That's something there.

I can not comment much on the acoustics of that card. I would think that it is quiet due to its sheer heatsink size, and three fans. The problem is that each person perceives quiet differently.
GPU mod was my solution to quietness.


----------



## mesterbenji

@TonyL

I'm afraid I'm jumping ship on the 304 case in favour of the 804, it just looks to convenient and pretty not to build in







, is there an 804 owners club, thread or anything like that? I noticed there's a fractal design case club but honestly they're all just R5 and define S cases and the posts I have put in there haven't really gotten any good responses so ye


----------



## Yibb

Hey guys,

I'm going to be making some upgrades to my build in the near future, and I wanted to make the right choices.
Here are my current specs that are relevant:

gpu: evga 650ti 1 gb vram
mobo: asrock z87-e itx
psu: corsair cx600m
case: node 304
processor: i5 4690 w/ stock cooler

So I wanted to upgrade my graphics card mostly because my current one is definitely showing its age. I wanted to upgrade to a gigabyte r9 390, because it's powerful but also pretty short for such a powerful gpu (under 10 inches). One issue however is my current airflow is kind of ****, so my temps are a bit high. I'm going to be fixing part of this problem by replacing a broken fan, but i'm not sure how much that will help. I want to remove some of the cable clutter, but because my psu is only semi modular, I can't remove any cables. I was wondering if it would be safe/possible/beneficial to cut cables I don't want from the power supply. Let me know if this is dumb.
The thing is i can't seem to find any under 160mm fully modular 600+ watt power supplies. Let me know if you have any ideas or recommendations for this upgrade.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## bobsaget

You shouldn't mess with your psu around imo. Start replacing your broken fan (is it a front of a rear fan?).
You can go for a seasonic g650, it's the same size than the g550 which a lot of people use for their node build, it should fit without any issue


----------



## TonyL

@Yibb
Hello. Welcome!
If you are worried about temperatures, you could always opt for a blower design GPU. That way heat is not just dumped into the case.
As far as I know, there should be no problems with cutting cables. Just make sure they do not short out. You can do that by isolating each free wire with electrical tape.

Check out the Silverstone Strider Gold S series for a 600W+ fully modular PSU that is 140mm. (ST65F-G)
The EVGA 650GS is another option.

@mesterbenji
No worries. You are always welcome to ask questions.
I do not know of a Node 804 Club sorry.


----------



## Yibb

@bobsaget

The fan that's broken is one of the front 92 mm fans. I'm going to order a pair of fans on amazon right now, might as well replace two fans if I'm replacing one. Which ones might you recommend?

Also I think I'll take your device and refrain from messing with my psu for now. Once I get the money together I'm going to order the 390 and see if it works with my current power supply. If it doesn't I'll probably get a silverstone or the seasonic. The seasonic 650w seems optimal, but I can't seem to find it anywhere, not even out of stock.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mesterbenji

@TonyL
No worries at all, I might end up using the knowledge I've gotten from this thread for a future build for the gf should she want a tiny computer at some point


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yibb*
> 
> @bobsaget
> 
> The fan that's broken is one of the front 92 mm fans. I'm going to order a pair of fans on amazon right now, might as well replace two fans if I'm replacing one. Which ones might you recommend?
> 
> Also I think I'll take your device and refrain from messing with my psu for now. Once I get the money together I'm going to order the 390 and see if it works with my current power supply. If it doesn't I'll probably get a silverstone or the seasonic. The seasonic 650w seems optimal, but I can't seem to find it anywhere, not even out of stock.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Hope the PSU will be in stock quickly enough. Why don't you go for the 550w model though? Should be enough IMO.

As for the fans, it depends on your budget. Anyway I'd recommend:
- BeQuiet! SilentWings 2 (PWM or DC)
- BeQuiet! ShadowWings SW1 (mid-speed version or PWM)
- Noctua NF A 9 (FLX or PWM)
- if you're tight on the budget, the NF B9 Redux (PWM or DC) is an option as well

Don't go for slim fans such as the NF A9x14, it's a non sense to me. Weaker airflow and noisier.


----------



## Yibb

@bobsaget

The PSU isn't an urgent upgrade. I actually just ordered the 390 from amazon but it won't be here for a while because it's not currently in stock.

Thanks for the fan help, I actually just ended up ordering the same fan because I could get it for like 5 bucks, if I'm dissatisfied I'll definitely choose one of the ones you suggested.
Once I get home from work I'm going to open up my case and see what I can do to harness my cable spaghetti.

thanks!


----------



## Evrain

Sorry to ask again guys, but since I'm having a few troubles locating a 92mm Noctua...
I'd like to ask to those who mounted a Hyper 212 EVO sideways, with the fan facing the right side of the case, did you see any penalty in temps? I know the cooling is sub-optimal, but I'd like to know how much. Else, I'd just pick it over a smaller sized tower.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evrain*
> 
> Sorry to ask again guys, but since I'm having a few troubles locating a 92mm Noctua...
> I'd like to ask to those who mounted a Hyper 212 EVO sideways, with the fan facing the right side of the case, did you see any penalty in temps? I know the cooling is sub-optimal, but I'd like to know how much. Else, I'd just pick it over a smaller sized tower.


If you can, take Thermalright Truespirit 120i, it has sideways tilted structure which helps with itx-board so you dont need to turn it sideways. It is barely any costier than evo akd performs better.


----------



## Evrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> If you can, take Thermalright Truespirit 120i, it has sideways tilted structure which helps with itx-board so you dont need to turn it sideways. It is barely any costier than evo akd performs better.


I tried to, but it isn't sold over here in Italy and Thermalright themselves said it's EOL (and came up with a rather irritating reply suggesting that I "buy 500pcs so they can restart the entire production line").
An EVO would run me roughly 12€









EDIT: I am building a rig and I own two cats. Am I in hardcore mode?


----------



## Blinkwing

Hi people, currently having a weird audio issue. If I plug in my headphones in the front, the OS (Linux AND Windows 8) will detect the headphones and switch to them but I can't hear any audio. If I plug the headphones in the back, it's detected as 'speakers' and the audio comes through.

I built the PC two weeks ago, and I'm not sure what the problem could be. Would I be better off to try the audio fix mentioned in the OP?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whereisbenny*


You are listed


----------



## DPB23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evrain*
> 
> I tried to, but it isn't sold over here in Italy and Thermalright themselves said it's EOL (and came up with a rather irritating reply suggesting that I "buy 500pcs so they can restart the entire production line").
> An EVO would run me roughly 12€


Are you able to order from Amazon UK? They have it listed here. Failing that, one of the marketplace sellers is based in Italy.


----------



## xxxduoxxx

which are the z97 mobos that allow coolers like cm 212 to sit (with the fan) in the correct direction?
From pictures it would seem like
1. Rog Impact VII
2. Msi Gaming Z97i gaming ack


----------



## bobsaget

You can probably add to the list:
Asrock z97e-itx
Asrock z97m-itx
Asus z97i- plus
Gigabyte z97n-gaming5
Gigabyte z97n-wifi

All these motherboards have their cpu socket at the middle/top of the PCB, so it should be compatible with the 212. You may want to double check though


----------



## kaspar737

Just realised I might have screwed up my CPU cooler choice (I went with Arctic Cooling i30). Was thinking about getting an R9 290+NZXT Kraken G10+Corsair H55. Dimensions for H55 depth are 27mm for rad and 25mm for fan. I used my 25mm case fan to do the measurements and there is EXACTLY 27mm of room from fan to heatsink. Is there any hope for me?


----------



## MrSharkington

An MSI R9 390 should fit fine in the node right? I have a non modular psu


----------



## TonyL

@kaspar737


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> Just realised I might have screwed up my CPU cooler choice (I went with Arctic Cooling i30). Was thinking about getting an R9 290+NZXT Kraken G10+Corsair H55. Dimensions for H55 depth are 27mm for rad and 25mm for fan. I used my 25mm case fan to do the measurements and there is EXACTLY 27mm of room from fan to heatsink. Is there any hope for me?





I am a little bit confused by your description. Are you saying that from the CPU heatsink to the case grill, there is only 27mm of clearance (so you can only fit one fan between that space)?
You could always trying doing just a pull setup with the fan being on the outside of the case.

@MrSharkington


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> An MSI R9 390 should fit fine in the node right? I have a non modular psu





Assuming that non-modular PSU is 160mm or less, then you it should fit.

Edit: Wow. I just noticed that the card is a ~2.5 slot. You are really cutting it close, but think it should be fine.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @kaspar737
> I am a little bit confused by your description. Are you saying that from the CPU heatsink to the case grill, there is only 27mm of clearance (so you can only fit one fan between that space)?
> You could always trying doing just a pull setup with the fan being on the outside of the case.
> 
> @MrSharkington
> Assuming that non-modular PSU is 160mm or less, then you it should fit.
> 
> Edit: Wow. I just noticed that the card is a ~2.5 slot. You are really cutting it close, but think it should be fine.


Yeah that was my main concern about its width, you sure it won't be hitting the side of the case?


----------



## Tablo

980 Ti:
Gigabyte G1:
H=42mm, L=309mm, W=135 mm
MSI GAMING 6G:
H=40mm L=269mm W=140mm

So what works in the 304? And if they both do, is the MSI going to be a much better fit >_>


----------



## kaspar737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tablo*
> 
> 980 Ti:
> Gigabyte G1:
> H=42mm, L=309mm, W=135 mm
> MSI GAMING 6G:
> H=40mm L=269mm W=140mm
> 
> So what works in the 304? And if they both do, is the MSI going to be a much better fit >_>


It would be a really tight fit with the G1 plus one vent can't draw air through the grille. Look around for MSI 980Ti reviews and see if temps and noise is acceptable for you.


----------



## Tablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> It would be a really tight fit with the G1 plus *one vent can't draw air through the grille*. Look around for MSI 980Ti reviews and see if temps and noise is acceptable for you.


Good point >_>
Welp G1 out.


----------



## kaspar737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @kaspar737
> I am a little bit confused by your description. Are you saying that from the CPU heatsink to the case grill, there is only 27mm of clearance (so you can only fit one fan between that space)?
> You could always trying doing just a pull setup with the fan being on the outside of the case.


Nope, if I remove the stock 25mm thick case fan there is 52mm from heatsink to case grill. The thickness of Corsair H55 rad is 27mm, fan is 25mm, these together are 52mm so I was wondering if it is possible or not to fit it.


----------



## TonyL

@kaspar737
Depending on how the CPU cooler is hooked up, you could fit it. One option is to install the rad + fan first, then the CPU cooler. I have my doubts about this route since the clearance is basically 0mm.
The second option is to mount only the radiator on the inside and have a pull fan on the outside of the case. If you want a push fan, you only option is to use a slim 120mm fan.

@MrSharkington


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Yeah that was my main concern about its width, you sure it won't be hitting the side of the case?





The MSI R9 390 is 10mm thicker than regular dual slot cards. That will basically put the card right up against the fan filter.
I say that it is too close, so it is a no go.

If the retailer offers an easy return policy, then I say give it a chance. That way, you will know for sure.

@Tablo


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tablo*
> 
> 980 Ti:
> Gigabyte G1:
> H=42mm, L=309mm, W=135 mm
> MSI GAMING 6G:
> H=40mm L=269mm W=140mm
> 
> So what works in the 304? And if they both do, is the MSI going to be a much better fit >_>





Both cards will fit without an issue.
Neither will be a much better fit. The MSI Gaming will give you more PSU space on the right to work with, but that is about it.
I have also heard that the MSI is more quiet.


----------



## kaspar737

Just got my PSU back from warranty, they didn't replace or repair it, said it's fine, plugged it back into my Node and sure enough, when it got warm it started making the exact same noise under load. A week wasted just like that. Really wonder what did their testing consist of, probably just letting it sit in idle for 2 minutes and that's all.


----------



## Evilfootware

Finally built my node 304, this is my first time at building a computer, was a challenge, but I got there. The cable management needs to be fixed, but running all good and I'm pretty pleased.

This is my part list -> https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/efw/saved/#view=DJfj4D

Some pics of the build ->


http://imgur.com/osGUiNp


Just want to say a big thankyou to PM323 for his help.


----------



## Tablo

So...is there anyone in here who has an aftermarket 980 Ti in their Node 304? Or they all too busy enjoying that sweetness XD
Would love to hear any observations


----------



## xxxduoxxx

anyone managed a Node304 + msi z97i gaming ack?
would really see how they managed the cpu cooler and stuff

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikew

Thanks to all the advice on here I have made all my purchases and the last of the parts should be arriving on Monday. Then it will be time to try to make my first ever build.

Here is my part list... my questions is do I need to order anything else, like extra modular cables etc? I'd like to get straight into it when everything arrives









Thanks!

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i3-4160 3.6GHz Dual-Core Processor (Purchased For $109.99)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler (Purchased For $66.60)
*Motherboard:* ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (Purchased For $65.98)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For $46.99)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $56.37)
*Storage:* Western Digital Green 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $129.99)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased For $59.99)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $71.13)
*Other:* FLIRC FL-09028 USB Universal Remote Control Receiver (Purchased For $14.99)
*Total:* $622.03
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-07-18 13:18 EDT-0400_


----------



## TonyL

@mikew
Nope. You should be able to complete a build with those parts.
Just gather some tools to be ready for the build!

@xxxduoxxx


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> anyone managed a Node304 + msi z97i gaming ack?
> would really see how they managed the cpu cooler and stuff
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk





Is there anything specific that you are concerned about, or do you just want to see how other members setup their rig?

@kaspar737


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> Just got my PSU back from warranty, they didn't replace or repair it, said it's fine, plugged it back into my Node and sure enough, when it got warm it started making the exact same noise under load. A week wasted just like that. Really wonder what did their testing consist of, probably just letting it sit in idle for 2 minutes and that's all.





Sorry to hear that.
Did you specifically tell them that the issue occurs after the unit warms up? If you are up for it, ask them to check it again with specific conditions.

Other than that, your next best route is to get another unit.

@Tablo


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tablo*
> 
> So...is there anyone in here who has an aftermarket 980 Ti in their Node 304? Or they all too busy enjoying that sweetness XD
> Would love to hear any observations





That card was just released this summer, and as of yet, I have not seen builds posted with that card.
If you do pick up one of those monsters, be sure to share some pictures!


----------



## xxxduoxxx

@TonyL
wanted to see if anyone tried a hyper 212 in node304 with msi z97i gaming ack. I'm keen to trying that since msi moved the cpu socket further away from the pci-e.


----------



## bobsaget

I'm pretty sure the EVO will fit in the socket in the correct position without any clearance issue with the pcie lane


----------



## TonyL

@xxxduoxxx
Yep. Previous MSI m-ITX boards always placed the socket too close to the PCI-e lane.
The MSI Z97i Gaming *ACK* specifically addresses that issue.

You have nothing to worry about. You should be able to fit any 120mm tower cooler without an issue.

Check out post #5229 to see the motherboard handle a Noctua NH-D15!
(_Getting this dual tower cooler to fit the Node 304 is a hit or miss._)


----------



## bobsaget

Well if it fits a D15, every other CPU cooler is a piece of cake


----------



## gkatz

Spoiler: quote Tablo



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tablo*
> 
> So...is there anyone in here who has an aftermarket 980 Ti in their Node 304? Or they all too busy enjoying that sweetness XD
> Would love to hear any observations





I've got the MSI 980ti + Node304 on the way. Haven't done a build in years but I should be able to give some feedback end of next week if I don't **** it up.


----------



## Tablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkatz*
> 
> I've got the MSI 980ti + Node304 on the way. Haven't done a build in years but I should be able to give some feedback end of next week if I don't **** it up.


That's awesome! I would definitely appreciate it man!
Seems I waited a tad too long and stocks are depleted of the Acer gsync and the MSI 980 Ti. Except on bhphotovideo...not sure if I want to order from there or wait for Amazon availability, never had a bad experience with Amazon.

EDIT: How would an EVGA Hybrid 980 Ti fit? Got a U14S cpu cooler etc like in my specs, wonder if the tubing would fit okay. Would taking up that exhaust screw up CPU heat airflow out of the case? Noticed it's only 750$ for basically super quiet operation at high clocks, of course maybe a bit more than 750$ once you add a decent fan on the radiator... as per reviews.


----------



## claes

@Tablo - B&H is great if you're in a rush, I've been ordering from them for ~20 years, but Amazon is definitely more convenient.


----------



## TonyL

@Tablo


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tablo*
> 
> That's awesome! I would definitely appreciate it man!
> Seems I waited a tad too long and stocks are depleted of the Acer gsync and the MSI 980 Ti. Except on bhphotovideo...not sure if I want to order from there or wait for Amazon availability, never had a bad experience with Amazon.
> 
> EDIT: How would an EVGA Hybrid 980 Ti fit? Got a U14S cpu cooler etc like in my specs, wonder if the tubing would fit okay. Would taking up that exhaust screw up CPU heat airflow out of the case? Noticed it's only 750$ for basically super quiet operation at high clocks, of course maybe a bit more than 750$ once you add a decent fan on the radiator... as per reviews.





Assuming that the radiator + the fan is 50mm in thickness, you should be able to get it in there.
If it doesn't fit, then you could opt for a slim 120mm fan, but it should work with a standard size fan.
Please refer to my build at post #4483 to get a glimpse of a similar setup.


----------



## Deathtrip2k

I've been drooling all over this case since it was released. My fingers have been itching to build a monster ITX rig for quite a while now and my 2500k have almost 4 years on the neck.
Would be kindof stupid to upgrade now since Skylake is on it's way, I just hope it won't thake too long for them to release a good itx motherboard (in class with the Impact VII) or what do you guys think?

The setup will be:

MoBo: TBD
CPU: 6600k
CPU Cooling: NH-D14
RAM: 2x8gb sticks, TBD
GPU: EVGA 980ti SC+ ACX 2.0+
PSU: Most likely a Corsair CS 850w 80+ gold
SDD: Samsung 850 EVO 1TB
HDD: Probably none, I currently don't use the one i have, 1tb SSD FTW









Or, just go for Devils Canyon because im too inpatient? lol

Anything in particular i should consider when building in this case?


----------



## engmatt

Hi everybody,

This is my first post on the forums after lurking this thread for a while, I'm glad to see there is a group of people who like the node as much as I do









I am building a computer for the first time, and I would like some opinions on this Node 304 build. I havent purchased any part yet, so please feel free to critique/rip it apart, im more than open to any comments!

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/MYZQQ7

Note: I do not need to purchase an OS, mouse or keyboard, just a monitor.

Thanks!


----------



## TonyL

@engmatt
Hello. Welcome!
It looks like your build is good to go.
They only inconvenience you will encounter is dealing with the excess cable length from the PSU. Cable management is always an issue in SFF. If got a semi-modular PSU, that would help a lot.
Check out if you could get you hands on a Seasonic G650/550, or CoolerMaster V550S, or Silverstone Strider Gold ST55F-G. Those units are a favorite in the Node 304, and has been used successfully numerous times.

@Deathtrip2k
Hello. Welcome!
You build looks quite solid.
There are quite a few things to consider with this case, but it would be better if you just asked what you were concerned about.
For example, if you plan on using a dual tower cooler and want to use all fans (specifically the front push), then you will not be able to use the drive cages. If you are looking to open up some more space, then you could remove the center beam. For your build, you will not need to worry about the drive cages since you plan on only using an SSD. The SSD could be tucked into the front panel.

Is there any particular reason why you need 850W? You could get away with 650W even with overclocking. On a side note, how much do you plan on pushing the overclocks?

I have heard that Skylake is coming out sometime in the third quarter. So if you can wait a month or so, you might see some major developments. Right now, I am seeing a lot of rumors about the potential in Skylake.
If you can wait, then wait. Otherwise there is nothing wrong with Devil's Canyon. The chip might run a little warm, but it is very capable of handling modern games just fine and for the years to come.
In terms of motherboards, if you are looking for a high-end m-ITX, MSI or ASUS will have what you want. No news of the next iteration of m-ITX boards though.


----------



## Star316

Hi, im just wondering has anybody done a push-pull config on a aio before? Because i want to know if there is any clearance issues.

Thx!


----------



## TonyL

Please refer to post #395 for an example of an H80 push/pull.
Thick radiator was included for good measure showing no issues. Any other thin rad will follow suit.
You can place the radiator hose in any direction so long as it is a 120mm unit. I believe 140mm units need to have the hose at either the right or left.


----------



## y2kse

I have an HP MediaSmart EX485 running Windows Home Server v1. All the internal drive bays are populated and two external devices are connected to provide 12 TB of storage space. This nets out to about 7.5 TB after accounting for folder duplication, of which there is less than 1 TB free.

I am intending to replace it with the below system. I would be installing Windows 2012 R2 Essentials on an Intel 320-series 160 GB SSD and Stablebit Drivepool to manage storage. This should yield 30 TB,before applying folder duplication. I'll also get the short case kit for the listed power supply. I've read through the first post for this thread and am perusing through the rest of it, but its long. Does anyone see any issues with this build?

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4570T 2.9GHz Dual-Core Processor ($194.99 @ B&H)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H90 94.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($87.73 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z87I-Deluxe Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($128.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($94.99 @ Adorama)
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 6TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($248.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 6TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($248.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 6TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($248.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 6TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($248.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 6TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($248.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($84.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($114.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $1951.63
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-07-23 16:01 EDT-0400_


----------



## claes

You are missing a sixth HDD!







Mount the SSD with some velcro and you can free up a caddy









Edit: Might ask over in the server forum, but I might also look into a UPS and a second SSD for OS redundancy, but I don't have much experience with WHS storage.

Edit 2: Forgot all of these consumer ITX boards max out at 6 SATA ports







Might consider Z97 for m.2 support or a PCI-E SSD, PCIE 2xm.2 adapter or SATA expander if you are at all interested in more storage space.


----------



## y2kse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> You are missing a sixth HDD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mount the SSD with some velcro and you can free up a caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Might ask over in the server forum, but I might also look into a UPS and a second SSD for OS redundancy, but I'm not really sure how StableBit works.


The motherboard only has 6 SATA ports, so I would need to add an expansion card in the PCIe slot. I'm not too concerned about failure on the OS drive. I do have an APC RS1000 1000VA on the existing system (connected by USB for monitoring and automatic shutdown) that will carry over.


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kse*
> 
> The motherboard only has 6 SATA ports, so I would need to add an expansion card in the PCIe slot. I'm not too concerned about failure on the OS drive. I do have an APC RS1000 1000VA on the existing system (connected by USB for monitoring and automatic shutdown) that will carry over.


Edited my post too late, but your build looks good otherwise! Might look into Z97 for m.2 for the OS.


----------



## y2kse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Edited my post too late, but your build looks good otherwise! Might look into Z97 for m.2 for the OS.


I had that same thought thinking I could fit an extra WD Red, but all the Z97 boards I looked at sacrificed two SATA ports for the m.2 slots. And, I already have the Intel SSD not being used.


----------



## Klutz0

Put the OS on a PCIe SSD, than you can add a sixth HDD!


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kse*
> 
> I had that same thought thinking I could fit an extra WD Red, but all the Z97 boards I looked at sacrificed two SATA ports for the m.2 slots. And, I already have the Intel SSD not being used.


I have always been wary of Asrock, but they've been doing a lot of work in the ITX realm lately. If you're interested they have a few boards that might suit your needs:

z97e-itx: 6x SATA3, 1x m.2, 1x SATA Express
X99E-ITX/ac: Same as above but X99 premium - free heatsink though!
C2550D4I/C2750D4I: Avoton platform is ideal for servers, but costly - 8x SATA3+4x SATA2 on 3 controllers

I think supermicro has a couple of boards that'd fit the bill, too.


----------



## y2kse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Put the OS on a PCIe SSD, than you can add a sixth HDD!


I know a little about the NVMe stuff, but don't think the Z87 boards support booting from them? Are there any bootable PCIe SSDs?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> I have always been wary of Asrock, but they've been doing a lot of work in the ITX realm lately. If you're interested they have a few boards that might suit your needs: [...] I think supermicro has a couple of boards that'd fit the bill, too.


I saw some comments on the z97e-itx board about interference between the m.2 port and CPU cooler backplates. And, like you, I've been wary of Asrock. Also, I really like the fan controller functionality of the ASUS boards. The X99E-ITX/ac is going to increase the cost and heat. SuperMicro looks to have a new X10SDV series of boards, but they are expensive. The C2550D4I/C2750D4I option looks interesting, though.


----------



## XplatformJEDI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zjozz*
> 
> Get a 960 with 2gb, the card isn't fast enough to utilise the 4gb. Make sure it's a semi passive cooling design (MSI, Asus strix), the fans don't spin unless the card gets above 60 degrees, no need for watercooling..


What the heck do u mean its not fast enough to use 4gb?

Crysis 3...1080p or 900p with AA
STAR citizen Arena Commander
Shadows of Mordor high texture pack
Skyrim with high texture pack
GTAV

That's five games the will use the 4gb for textures and AA.

The extra vram also helps when it comes to "average" fps. Less deep fluctuations in fps.


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kse*
> 
> I know a little about the NVMe stuff, but don't think the Z87 boards support booting from them? Are there any bootable PCIe SSDs?


While Z87 doesn't support NVMe, there are a bunch of bootable PCIe SSDs available that it does support. They are basically PCIe SATA controllers with some SSDs attached to them, typically in RAID0. The OCZ RevoDrive, Plextor M6, Mushkin Scorpion and Cavalry drives come to mind, but you will want to avoid the newer Kingston and Intel ones. Here's what Newegg has.

There are also mini-PCIe SSDs available if you're willing to forgo WiFi, but I'm not sure about boot with those (I'm also unsure if there are faster ones available than this).


----------



## y2kse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> While Z87 doesn't support NVMe, there are a bunch of bootable PCIe SSDs available that it does support. They are basically PCIe SATA controllers [...]


I added a 256 GB PCIe SSD and a 6th WD Red. PCPartPicker part list

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4570T 2.9GHz Dual-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H90 94.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
*Motherboard:* Asus Z87I-Deluxe Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
*Storage:* Plextor M6e 256GB PCI-E Solid State Drive
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 6TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 6TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 6TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 6TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 6TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 6TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply


----------



## claes

Nice









Edit: Looking at those prices that actually looks like a hard compromise - you can get a NVMe SSD for about the same price.

Sure you don't want to wait for skylake? Increased PCIe lanes and m.2 promotion should offer itx boards with m.2 and 6x SATA.

Anyway, jealous of all those disks either way









Edit 2: Remembered after walking away - a SATA card would be much cheaper than a PCIe SSD, if cost matters, and your 750 is probably a stronger SSD than the m6e.


----------



## Star316

Is there any compatibility issues with the hyper 212 evo and 212x?


----------



## trento

Both 212x n evo will fit this chassis


----------



## Deathtrip2k

Would you guys recommend a reference gpu cooler or a aftermarket gpu cooler? Getting a 980 ti


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathtrip2k*
> 
> Would you guys recommend a reference gpu cooler or a aftermarket gpu cooler? Getting a 980 ti


Aftermarket coolers do fine as long as your cable management is decent enough that it's not blocking too much airflow in your case


----------



## BFire

Folks, please review my planned system build and let me know your thoughts! Primarily intended to be used for HTPC purposes - video retrieval (Sickbeard, torrent, usenet), video storage (multi TB), video playback (1080p via HDMI, mix of mkv and Netflix). Maybe at some point want to upgrade to a gaming PC, but with graphics equiv to 360/PS4, nothing bleeding edge 4k ultra FPS whatever. In the latter case - upgrading to gaming PC - I'd add a video card like RX 290, but hopefully wouldn't have to swap out CPU. Feedback appreciated!

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/f2njMp (RAM, storage are owned. Case, PSU, CPU are what are on order).


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BFire*
> 
> In the latter case - upgrading to gaming PC - I'd add a video card like RX 290, but hopefully wouldn't have to swap out CPU. Feedback appreciated!


I'd invest in one of the newer, lower TDP cards instead of the R9 290X - that card will just dump a lot of heat into the case, and you have all of those HDDs in there in the airflow path and also potentially adding heat into the case. Also it might not even fit considering all the HDDs you plan on putting in there.

Since you're not planning on 4K gaming anyway might as well get a GTX 960 or the equivalent Radeon. Or maybe even a GTX 970 (or equivalent). These have iTX version cards that will keep them far from where the HDDs are, and AFAIK none of them have card width (from motherboard to opposite edge of card) issues on the Node 304.



Also you might want to use a small cooler with a high pressure fan like the Hyper 212Evo, as well as an ITX-height+width PSU like the SX-500LG. The Evo will be able to pull in the air even with all those HDDs in the way, and the smaller PSU will give you quite a bit more room for cable management. With all those HDDs hooked up the mobo's SATA ports that little bit more wiggle room between the motherboard and PSU, and above the PSU, can come in handy.

Your SSD might even fit taped to the PSU, instead of behind the front panel.


----------



## BFire

Thanks for the info. Am I messing up with choice of CPU (assuming I OC to 4.2-4.4) vs getting an i3/i5? Can get the 3258 for 60 from Frys, and since I don't anticipate using the box for gaming anytime soon, seemed ok to just mild OC the 3258 and rely on built in graphics for 1080p Netflix HD playback for now.


----------



## gkatz

Here is an update on the build I just finished, crappy pictures included

*CASE:* White Node304
*MB:* Asus Impact VII
*CPU:* 4690k @ 4.2
*Cooler:* Fractal Design Kelvin T12
*RAM:* Kingston HyperX 16GB 1866mhz white
*GPU:* MSI 980ti Gaming 6Gb
*PSU:* Silverstone SX500-LG 500W Gold SFX
*SDD:* Samsung 850 EVO 500gb (while I wait for NvMe M2s to get cheaper)
*Case Fans:* 2x Noctua NF-B9 PWM 92mm Fan





The card is a beast and runs very quietly. It was actually by far the easiest thing to install but I reckon a longer PSU would be tight. The cables are resting right up against its backplate. So far I am matching most of the gaming benchmarks from the reviews online and I haven't hit any thermal throttling. Idle is around 40c and under load max I have seen is 78c but it is usually around 74 or 75c gaming max.

The only issue I have is that the Kelvin T12 has a seriously high pitched pump noise running full strength. I have a suspicion its either defective or doesn't like something in the install. I can't be bothered fixing it now so I used a leftover ULN adapter from the Noctuas to drop the pump down to about 65% RPM and its silent enough now. Not sure if its a risk but Temps don't seem much worse.


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BFire*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Am I messing up with choice of CPU (assuming I OC to 4.2-4.4) vs getting an i3/i5? Can get the 3258 for 60 from Frys, and since I don't anticipate using the box for gaming anytime soon, seemed ok to just mild OC the 3258 and rely on built in graphics for 1080p Netflix HD playback for now.


Not really sure about overclocking those Pentiums but AFAIK for gaming I'm not aware of how many games would really benefit from using an i5 (much less an i7) over those. From all the games in my Steam library (although I don't have that many) only Total War really needs a powerful CPU. Even a very mild 600mhz overclock on my 2600K (basically just running it at its stock "boost" level all the time) has a noticeable effect of smoothing everything on the campaign map and keeps framerates stable in the tactical map.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BFire*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Am I messing up with choice of CPU (assuming I OC to 4.2-4.4) vs getting an i3/i5? Can get the 3258 for 60 from Frys, and since I don't anticipate using the box for gaming anytime soon, seemed ok to just mild OC the 3258 and rely on built in graphics for 1080p Netflix HD playback for now.


the i5 will be worth it in future as more games take advantage of multicore cpus - GTA V is a great example of this, as dual cores will bottleneck high end gpus at high settings. i think it was TPU that had a really good graph showing this.


----------



## elrompeplacas

I can put the fan in: H, M and L.

When I turn ON the computer and the rehobus is in L the 2 frontal fan are STOPPED. I need put M or H for the 2 frontal fan starts. the rear fan always works fine.

is this normal? is it a problem of the case? does I need validate the guaranty ?

I'm using the stock-factory fans!


----------



## y2kse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Looking at those prices that actually looks like a hard compromise - you can get a NVMe SSD for about the same price.
> 
> Sure you don't want to wait for skylake? Increased PCIe lanes and m.2 promotion should offer itx boards with m.2 and 6x SATA.
> 
> Anyway, jealous of all those disks either way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 2: Remembered after walking away - a SATA card would be much cheaper than a PCIe SSD, if cost matters, and your 750 is probably a stronger SSD than the m6e.


I am still a few weeks out from ordering parts, so if something better comes out, I will swap out pieces. I do want to stay at or under the 35W TDP since this will be on 24/7. I have a 320 series SSD, not the 750. One advantage of the PCIe SSD over an SATA card is two fewer cables.


----------



## elrompeplacas

Is it possible fit this cooler in this case? Noctua NH-U12P SE2
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&setlng=en&products_id=31&news_id=

any cooler recommended? it is for Intel i3-4130T of 35W of TDP.

any power supply for this equip? I don't need external graphic card!


----------



## TonyL

@Deathtrip2k


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathtrip2k*
> 
> Would you guys recommend a reference gpu cooler or a aftermarket gpu cooler? Getting a 980 ti





Since most AIOs are mounted as the exhaust on the Node 304, it is recommended that those users get a blower design. That way heat is exhausted right away and does not need to travel through the rad. Recommend not _required_.
For members with tower coolers, either design will work just fine.

As seen below, @gkatz successfully put together a build. Since the GTX 980 Ti is a 250W card, 78C during load seems about right. So it is recommended that you have a fast exhaust so that the heat is dealt with quickly, otherwise the open air GPU will just recycle heated air.

@BFire


Spoiler: Original Posts



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BFire*
> 
> Folks, please review my planned system build and let me know your thoughts! Primarily intended to be used for HTPC purposes - video retrieval (Sickbeard, torrent, usenet), video storage (multi TB), video playback (1080p via HDMI, mix of mkv and Netflix). Maybe at some point want to upgrade to a gaming PC, but with graphics equiv to 360/PS4, nothing bleeding edge 4k ultra FPS whatever. In the latter case - upgrading to gaming PC - I'd add a video card like RX 290, but hopefully wouldn't have to swap out CPU. Feedback appreciated!
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/f2njMp (RAM, storage are owned. Case, PSU, CPU are what are on order).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BFire*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Am I messing up with choice of CPU (assuming I OC to 4.2-4.4) vs getting an i3/i5? Can get the 3258 for 60 from Frys, and since I don't anticipate using the box for gaming anytime soon, seemed ok to just mild OC the 3258 and rely on built in graphics for 1080p Netflix HD playback for now.





Getting an i3 is better than the unlocked Pentium for both HTPC and gaming purposes. If you can afford an i5, get it, otherwise the i3 will serve your purposes just fine.
The length of that PSU will conflict with full length GPUs in the future. If you plan on using that unit, just keep in mind that later on you will need to remove the PSU bracket in order to accommodate.
If possible, try to look for a Seasonic G450/550, CoolerMaster V550S, or Silverstone Strider Gold ST55F-G. Those are Node 304 favorites and have been used successfully many times.

@gkatz


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkatz*
> 
> Here is an update on the build I just finished, crappy pictures included
> 
> *CASE:* White Node304
> *MB:* Asus Impact VII
> *CPU:* 4690k @ 4.2
> *Cooler:* Fractal Design Kelvin T12
> *RAM:* Kingston HyperX 16GB 1866mhz white
> *GPU:* MSI 980ti Gaming 6Gb
> *PSU:* Silverstone SX500-LG 500W Gold SFX
> *SDD:* Samsung 850 EVO 500gb (while I wait for NvMe M2s to get cheaper)
> *Case Fans:* 2x Noctua NF-B9 PWM 92mm Fan
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The card is a beast and runs very quietly. It was actually by far the easiest thing to install but I reckon a longer PSU would be tight. The cables are resting right up against its backplate. So far I am matching most of the gaming benchmarks from the reviews online and I haven't hit any thermal throttling. Idle is around 40c and under load max I have seen is 78c but it is usually around 74 or 75c gaming max.
> 
> The only issue I have is that the Kelvin T12 has a seriously high pitched pump noise running full strength. I have a suspicion its either defective or doesn't like something in the install. I can't be bothered fixing it now so I used a leftover ULN adapter from the Noctuas to drop the pump down to about 65% RPM and its silent enough now. Not sure if its a risk but Temps don't seem much worse.





Hello. Welcome!
Congratulations on the build! Looking nice. Some more glamour shots would have been appreciated.







(_That MB!_)

Monster GPU, solid CPU, awesome MB with finesse! Loving the White Node, looking clean.
You have plenty of room with that PSU. Cable management looks decent.
Your temperatures seems about right for a 250W TDP GPU. I am curious, what kind of temperatures would you see if you loaded it without the case cover? I'd expect to see something around 70C.
Have you OC your CPU to the limit yet? How are your CPU temperatures during load when the GPU is spitting out ~75C?
Sorry to hear about the pump noise. How did you hook up the plugs. I'd imagine that you have all the fans hooked up to the MB. You should be able to control the speed via software even though the pump is only 3 pins.

@elrompeplacas


Spoiler: Original Posts



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrompeplacas*
> 
> I can put the fan in: H, M and L.
> 
> When I turn ON the computer and the rehobus is in L the 2 frontal fan are STOPPED. I need put M or H for the 2 frontal fan starts. the rear fan always works fine.
> 
> is this normal? is it a problem of the case? does I need validate the guaranty ?
> 
> I'm using the stock-factory fans!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrompeplacas*
> 
> Is it possible fit this cooler in this case? Noctua NH-U12P SE2
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&setlng=en&products_id=31&news_id=
> 
> any cooler recommended? it is for Intel i3-4130T of 35W of TDP.
> 
> any power supply for this equip? I don't need external graphic card!





If you are using the two front 92mm fans with the fan controller, it is normal for them not to spin up at low setting. Unfortunately, that is a know issue. The only way to get around that is you start the computer on the two higher settings, then spin down accordingly.
That is a really nice cooler for an i3. No issue with that. It will fit.
If you are looking for a cheaper alternative, but for sure louder, you could check out the CM Hyper 212+ EVO.


----------



## aard

I've finally upgraded my modest Node into a beefy node!

Out with the G3258 Pentium, in with a Xeon E3-1231v3.

I've nabbed another 8GB HyperX Fury stick, so I'm not only running 16 GB in total, but finally dual channel.

Finally, I managed to get a slightly used EVO 840 250GB. Since it'll be the Windows drive, and generally used just for gaming,the performance degradation isn't a huge issue. Managed to mount it on the outside of the drive mount.

Potato quality photos for nobody's viewing pleasure


----------



## Tablo

STRIX 970, how does it fit, in the Node?
Good card?


----------



## Lenny-t

I am having some problems with my front USB3 ports. Most modern USB drives work fine, but camera's, old USB drives and other USB powered devices throw errors at me constantly. I tried to update the firmware of my camera (Sony A6000 ILC) through the front ports, but after getting disconnected mutltiple times hooked it up to my backports and it worked first time! However, after contacting support, Fractal is sending me new front ports so I can replace them myself!


----------



## BFire

Having done some additional research, I think I'll hold off and buy after Skylake is released. Either for new system options, or for presumed discounting on 1150/Haswell components after Skylake/1152 out.


----------



## gkatz

Spoiler: Original Post:@TonyL



Hello. Welcome!
Congratulations on the build! Looking nice. Some more glamour shots would have been appreciated. biggrin.gif (That MB!)

Monster GPU, solid CPU, awesome MB with finesse! Loving the White Node, looking clean.
You have plenty of room with that PSU. Cable management looks decent.
Your temperatures seems about right for a 250W TDP GPU. I am curious, what kind of temperatures would you see if you loaded it without the case cover? I'd expect to see something around 70C.
Have you OC your CPU to the limit yet? How are your CPU temperatures during load when the GPU is spitting out ~75C?
Sorry to hear about the pump noise. How did you hook up the plugs. I'd imagine that you have all the fans hooked up to the MB. You should be able to control the speed via software even though the pump is only 3 pins.



Thanks for the welcome. Will try and get some better shots, although you can barely see the MB under the cooler.

I am keeping it conservative with the OCing for now as I haven't OC'd much in the past. So just 4.2 on the CPU and nothing on the GPU yet. I will get into it more over the weekend when I have time. The card pretty much crushes everything so I probably wont OC it much.

The Pump is hooked up to the CPU header and I couldn't tweak it with software. I was going to move it to the chassis header but none of them were easily accesible and after a pretty long build with many stuff ups I got to the point where I just wanted to play games on the thing


----------



## TonyL

@gkatz


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkatz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original Post:@TonyL
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. Welcome!
> Congratulations on the build! Looking nice. Some more glamour shots would have been appreciated. biggrin.gif (That MB!)
> 
> Monster GPU, solid CPU, awesome MB with finesse! Loving the White Node, looking clean.
> You have plenty of room with that PSU. Cable management looks decent.
> Your temperatures seems about right for a 250W TDP GPU. I am curious, what kind of temperatures would you see if you loaded it without the case cover? I'd expect to see something around 70C.
> Have you OC your CPU to the limit yet? How are your CPU temperatures during load when the GPU is spitting out ~75C?
> Sorry to hear about the pump noise. How did you hook up the plugs. I'd imagine that you have all the fans hooked up to the MB. You should be able to control the speed via software even though the pump is only 3 pins.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. Will try and get some better shots, although you can barely see the MB under the cooler.
> 
> I am keeping it conservative with the OCing for now as I haven't OC'd much in the past. So just 4.2 on the CPU and nothing on the GPU yet. I will get into it more over the weekend when I have time. The card pretty much crushes everything so I probably wont OC it much.
> 
> The Pump is hooked up to the CPU header and I couldn't tweak it with software. I was going to move it to the chassis header but none of them were easily accesible and after a pretty long build with many stuff ups I got to the point where I just wanted to play games on the thing





That's cool. You will not be able to feel those few extra GHz anyway (_besides the heat of course_). Considering that your GPU is running at ~75C, there is probably not much room for OCing. I would not be comfortable seeing ~80C on the GPU, but by the time you get there, the card will be throttled due to the thermal limit.
That is interesting. You should have full control of any fan placed on the MB. You need to go into the AI Suite software and do a fan tuning. Once the MB senses the capabilities of your fans, you should be able to set their speeds to you liking.

@aard


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aard*
> 
> I've finally upgraded my modest Node into a beefy node!
> 
> Out with the G3258 Pentium, in with a Xeon E3-1231v3.
> 
> I've nabbed another 8GB HyperX Fury stick, so I'm not only running 16 GB in total, but finally dual channel.
> 
> Finally, I managed to get a slightly used EVO 840 250GB. Since it'll be the Windows drive, and generally used just for gaming,the performance degradation isn't a huge issue. Managed to mount it on the outside of the drive mount.
> 
> Potato quality photos for nobody's viewing pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures





How is the performance boost? Did you see a noticeable impact or jump in performance?

@Tablo


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tablo*
> 
> STRIX 970, how does it fit, in the Node?
> Good card?





Hmmmm. If I recall correctly, you were checking out the MSI GTX 970. The last I heard was that they were out of stock.
What is with the swift change?









Nonetheless, check out post #4517 to see an example of the STRIX in the case. You should be good to go.

@Lenny-t


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenny-t*
> 
> I am having some problems with my front USB3 ports. Most modern USB drives work fine, but camera's, old USB drives and other USB powered devices throw errors at me constantly. I tried to update the firmware of my camera (Sony A6000 ILC) through the front ports, but after getting disconnected mutltiple times hooked it up to my backports and it worked first time! However, after contacting support, Fractal is sending me new front ports so I can replace them myself!





Excellent news! That is great to hear that things worked out with customer service.

@BFire


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BFire*
> 
> Having done some additional research, I think I'll hold off and buy after Skylake is released. Either for new system options, or for presumed discounting on 1150/Haswell components after Skylake/1152 out.





I highly doubt that the prices of Haswell will go down just because of a new generation. That happens from year to year.
I am sure we will see normal price fluctuations, but other than that, your best bet is to wait for deals. It does not hurt to wait though.


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @BFire
> I highly doubt that the prices of Haswell will go down just because of a new generation. That happens from year to year.
> I am sure we will see normal price fluctuations, but other than that, your best bet is to wait for deals. It does not hurt to wait though.


If @BFire is near a Microcenter then they usually do a brief close-out of last-gen CPUs when the new bundles start (usually a couple weeks after a new processor launch).


----------



## Tablo

TonyL thanks for always responding haha, love it!
And yes my Strix 970 arrived today (free same day shipping from Amazon!!!), it screams quality, solid feeling, backplate. Silent at idle, boosts consistently to 1300~ Mhz after extended gaming, never going over 70C. Fans seemed to hover around 1200~ RPM max on the GPU, my case fans are definitely ramping up more, I think the Asus mobo software is just insisting on keeping my CPU and mobo under 57C and 55C respectively under heavy load, wondering if it makes sense to change that so the case fans don't have to go 1300+ RPM, CPU fan never went over 800 RPM. Same fans as my sig.

I like the Asus GPU tweak software, and the asus AI suite detects the GPU so I get that info embedded in there too, quite nice.
I just put in OC mode, which as far as I can tell pushes memory to 7030mhz.

Performance is fantastic in BF4, need to try out some more games.


----------



## Wroy

Hey all,

I have a MSI r9 390 and want to buy this case.

I have seen a short conversation in this topic about this case and building the MSI r9 390 but have not seen any follow up.

Does anyone have the MSI r9 390 installed in this case? or is there not enough room?

Thanks!


----------



## gkatz

Spoiler: Wroy



Hey all,

I have a MSI r9 390 and want to buy this case.

I have seen a short conversation in this topic about this case and building the MSI r9 390 but have not seen any follow up.

Does anyone have the MSI r9 390 installed in this case? or is there not enough room?

Thanks!



It's going to be a very tight fit based on the comparison with my MSI 980ti. Length and Height should be fine based on the specs on the MSI Site. However I only have 0.8 cm to spare for width on mine and the 390 is listed as 1.1cm wider. So I wouldn't go for it unless someone else has had some success with a card of the same dimensions.


----------



## Blinkwing

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $369.95)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212X 82.9 CFM CPU Cooler (Purchased For $62.00)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (Purchased For $249.95)
*Memory:* Kingston HyperX Fury Black 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For $192.00)
*Storage:* Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $0.00)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Video Card (Purchased For $1329.00)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased For $199.99)
*Power Supply:* Cooler Master VS 550W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $150.35)
*Other:* Intel 330 - 180GB (Purchased)
*Total:* $2553.24
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-07-29 21:54 NZST+1200_

Just chucked a 980 Ti in my rig. Very tight fit. Like many have said, it is strongly recommended to have a modular PSU + 140mm depth rather than the standard 160mm.

I'll be getting a 1440p monitor when I have more money. Would like to spring for 4K, but the GPU can't handle high enough frames.


----------



## TonyL

@Blinkwing
Hello. Welcome!
Looks like a standard high-end build there. Nice choice on the CPU since you plan to mostly game.
We would really appreciate if you could get some pictures so that others could see how much of a tight fit it was. Only if you want to.

Just curious, any plans on OCing?
How are the temperatures for the GPU?

@Wroy


Spoiler: Original Discussion



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wroy*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I have a MSI r9 390 and want to buy this case.
> 
> I have seen a short conversation in this topic about this case and building the MSI r9 390 but have not seen any follow up.
> 
> Does anyone have the MSI r9 390 installed in this case? or is there not enough room?
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkatz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wroy
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I have a MSI r9 390 and want to buy this case.
> 
> I have seen a short conversation in this topic about this case and building the MSI r9 390 but have not seen any follow up.
> 
> Does anyone have the MSI r9 390 installed in this case? or is there not enough room?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a very tight fit based on the comparison with my MSI 980ti. Length and Height should be fine based on the specs on the MSI Site. However I only have 0.8 cm to spare for width on mine and the 390 is listed as 1.1cm wider. So I wouldn't go for it unless someone else has had some success with a card of the same dimensions.





No guarantees that it will fit. It is very likely that the shroud will be right up against the side of the case.
As of yet, I have not seen anyone build with that card since it is quite new to the market.

If you have an easy return policy with the case and are willing to give it a try, you could break some new ground for future builds.


----------



## aard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @aard
> How is the performance boost? Did you see a noticeable impact or jump in performance?


Short version? Massive. Between the dual channel memory and oodles more CPU cores, VMs run much more snappy, and even the gaming performance is improved. Even everyday things like starting Chrome with 40+ tabs is now nearly instant where it took it a few seconds before (despite having had the Intel SSD as the main drive even before).

The little Pentium is a cute chip and fairly decent, but dual cores are just too little these days


----------



## Blinkwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Blinkwing
> Hello. Welcome!
> Looks like a standard high-end build there. Nice choice on the CPU since you plan to mostly game.
> We would really appreciate if you could get some pictures so that others could see how much of a tight fit it was. Only if you want to.
> 
> Just curious, any plans on OCing?
> How are the temperatures for the GPU?


I'll get some photos done when I get home tonight. I had to ziptie the front cables (USB/headphone/power) near the top of the PSU otherwise they'd be touching the GPU.

I won't be overclocking the CPU or GPU until performance suffers. Don't expect this to happen for quite a while!

It's winter here, and the ambient temperatures are something like 12-18 degrees Celsius. The GPU idles at around 25-29 degrees Celsius. When it's loaded at 1080p, temperatures go up to around 55-59 degrees Celsius. Haven't actually heard the fans start spinning up yet! I fully expect this to change once I get a 1440p monitor as there's a 78% increase in pixel count.

CPU idles at around the same temperature. 25-29 degrees Celsius. I'm actually quite surprised because the cable management makes me want to cry.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkatz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wroy
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I have a MSI r9 390 and want to buy this case.
> 
> I have seen a short conversation in this topic about this case and building the MSI r9 390 but have not seen any follow up.
> 
> Does anyone have the MSI r9 390 installed in this case? or is there not enough room?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a very tight fit based on the comparison with my MSI 980ti. Length and Height should be fine based on the specs on the MSI Site. However I only have 0.8 cm to spare for width on mine and the 390 is listed as 1.1cm wider. So I wouldn't go for it unless someone else has had some success with a card of the same dimensions.


Darn it, I was planning on using an MSI R9 390 as well... Hadn't noticed the card is almost 3 slots wide!

Are there any popular cards that have been used in this case that are also very wide?


----------



## Blinkwing

Just posting some pics.

Here's an


http://imgur.com/IX2ip

 album if y'all prefer that.


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Hi all,

anyone knows whether a palit 970 jetstream fits in the node304? Specs put it at 2.5 slots instead of the usual 2 slots.

Thanks!


----------



## Wroy

Thanks for your reaction @Klutz0 and @TonyL

The MSI 390 is kind a bulky card indeed. Maybe i need to test my card in this case.

You don't know what this distance is between the GPU slot and the side panel? because without the Backing plate on the 390 the card is measured at 48 mm.


----------



## TonyL

@xxxduoxxx


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> anyone knows whether a palit 970 jetstream fits in the node304? Specs put it at 2.5 slots instead of the usual 2 slots.
> 
> Thanks!





You should be fine with that card. It will fit.
Although it is bigger than a 2 slot card, it is very minimal.

@Wroy & @Klutz0


Spoiler: Original Posts



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wroy*
> 
> Thanks for your reaction @Klutz0 and @TonyL
> 
> The MSI 390 is kind a bulky card indeed. Maybe i need to test my card in this case.
> 
> You don't know what this distance is between the GPU slot and the side panel? because without the Backing plate on the 390 the card is measured at 48 mm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Darn it, I was planning on using an MSI R9 390 as well... Hadn't noticed the card is almost 3 slots wide!
> 
> Are there any popular cards that have been used in this case that are also very wide?








Spoiler: Please take a look at the Kraken G10.






Now ask the question the following: Do you think this would fit in the Node 304? (_It would be cutting it super close if you ask me._)
Refer to post #4641. Considering how thick the Kraken G10 is, I am surprised that it actually fits! Although the MSI R9 390 looks thick, there is a chance that it might fit after-all. Somebody just has to take the leap a faith to test it out. So whoever figures this out is paving a new path for future builds.

@Blinkwing


Spoiler: Original Posts



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blinkwing*
> 
> I'll get some photos done when I get home tonight. I had to ziptie the front cables (USB/headphone/power) near the top of the PSU otherwise they'd be touching the GPU.
> 
> I won't be overclocking the CPU or GPU until performance suffers. Don't expect this to happen for quite a while!
> 
> It's winter here, and the ambient temperatures are something like 12-18 degrees Celsius. The GPU idles at around 25-29 degrees Celsius. When it's loaded at 1080p, temperatures go up to around 55-59 degrees Celsius. Haven't actually heard the fans start spinning up yet! I fully expect this to change once I get a 1440p monitor as there's a 78% increase in pixel count.
> 
> CPU idles at around the same temperature. 25-29 degrees Celsius. I'm actually quite surprised because the cable management makes me want to cry.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blinkwing*
> 
> Just posting some pics.
> 
> Here's an
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IX2ip
> 
> album if y'all prefer that.





Thanks for the pictures and insight. You have a clean desk setup there.
Those temps on the GPU are golden considering that the card pulls 250W. Your rig must be a heater in that room.

@aard


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aard*
> 
> Short version? Massive. Between the dual channel memory and oodles more CPU cores, VMs run much more snappy, and even the gaming performance is improved. Even everyday things like starting Chrome with 40+ tabs is now nearly instant where it took it a few seconds before (despite having had the Intel SSD as the main drive even before).
> 
> The little Pentium is a cute chip and fairly decent, but dual cores are just too little these days





Sounds like the jump was well worth it.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Wroy & @Klutz0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Please take a look at the Kraken G10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now ask the question the following: Do you think this would fit in the Node 304? (_It would be cutting it super close if you ask me._)
> Refer to post #4641. Considering how thick the Kraken G10 is, I am surprised that it actually fits! Although the MSI R9 390 looks thick, there is a chance that it might fit after-all. Somebody just has to take the leap a faith to test it out. So whoever figures this out is paving a new path for future builds.




I threw together a comparison shot of the MSI R9 390 and an unknown card with the NZXT Kraken G10 on it. It would appear that the Kraken G10 is thicker, and therefore the R9 390 should fit.

I asked the guys over in the G10 Owner's Club if someone could get us the required measurement!

_The turquoise lines are just references to size the 2 images properly, and the pink lines are the comparison._


----------



## sfbayboater

Been working on building my 304 this week and wanted to thank everyone for the helpful info in this thread. It was instrumental in helping me choose the right parts, almost all the right parts. Now I can do my part in return for all that help and to also vent at having to go thru three different graphics cards this week.

First card was an MSI R9 390X which also has the same cooler on it as the 390. It does not fit, the cooler sticks out past the frame.

Second card was a Sapphire Tri-X R9 Fury OC, this card will work just fine if you leave the GPU filter off or don't mind it pushed out some. The black plastic hooks that secure the filter to the frame hit the card and cause it to pop out in some spots. Want the filter also worried that one might hit the fan when it runs.

Third/Fourth Card. I have a XFX R9 390X Black Edition and an EVGA GTX 980Ti ACX SC. Both cards work great, can't decide what to keep. I orginaly went AMD because I also purchased a ASUS MG279Q for Freesysnc and didn't want to spend the extra $200 on the ACER g-sync, plus not a big fan of the frame on it.

So what do you guys think. Keep the XFX 390x and use Freesysnc or EVGA 980ti and game at 144hz and leave vsync off and deal with tearing.

Thanks.


----------



## aard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @aard
> Sounds like the jump was well worth it.


Oh, definitely. I always planned to get a beefier CPU, the Pentium was just a stop gap to get me up to the new architecture without breaking the bank (I upgraded from a cobbled together Xeon 771-in-775 solution that still ran on DDR2 - what I had left of it). Definitely not regreting the upgrade the way I did it, tho it did soften the shock of speed this machine has compared to the old machine


----------



## TonyL

@Klutz0 & @Wroy


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfbayboater*
> 
> Been working on building my 304 this week and wanted to thank everyone for the helpful info in this thread. It was instrumental in helping me choose the right parts, almost all the right parts. Now I can do my part in return for all that help and to also vent at having to go thru three different graphics cards this week.
> 
> *First card was an MSI R9 390X which also has the same cooler on it as the 390. It does not fit, the cooler sticks out past the frame.*
> 
> Second card was a Sapphire Tri-X R9 Fury OC, this card will work just fine if you leave the GPU filter off or don't mind it pushed out some. The black plastic hooks that secure the filter to the frame hit the card and cause it to pop out in some spots. Want the filter also worried that one might hit the fan when it runs.
> 
> Third/Fourth Card. I have a XFX R9 390X Black Edition and an EVGA GTX 980Ti ACX SC. Both cards work great, can't decide what to keep. I orginaly went AMD because I also purchased a ASUS MG279Q for Freesysnc and didn't want to spend the extra $200 on the ACER g-sync, plus not a big fan of the frame on it.
> 
> So what do you guys think. Keep the XFX 390x and use Freesysnc or EVGA 980ti and game at 144hz and leave vsync off and deal with tearing.
> 
> Thanks.





Well there we go. Now we know that the MSI R9 390 _does not fit_.
Thanks @sfbayboater. It would have been nice if you could have gotten a picture on the 390X sticking out. No worries though.

The problem with your comparison @sfbayboater is that you are comparing two different tier of cards.
The Radeon R9 390X is more comparable to the GTX 980. The GTX 980 Ti is a beast of a card, but the fact that you invested into a monitor for the Free-sync feature makes it a bit tricky.
I would usually recommend people to get the best GPU they can afford. The GTX 980 Ti is quite an investment though.

If I were on the spot and had to choose a card, I would pick the GTX 980 Ti. This card is more capable of handling games at 1440p and runs cooler overall.
If the screen tearing is a deal-breaker for you, that it is an easy choice. The Radeon R9 390X is perfectly capable of handling games at 1440p as well, but you might have to go easy on the AA settings and such.
At the end of the day, I think you will be happy with either card.


----------



## xxxduoxxx

@TonyL just measured the gpu depth in the 304 - Probably can take up to 45mm.
The palit jetstream gtx970 is stated at 97mm, which means if the node304 is left without the case it will fit.

Been thinking of tinkering of my previous build and only swap in a Cm Seidon 120V plus. Upgrading 770 to 970 is probably not that worth it right?


----------



## Vivan

About to go with this build for a fileserver. Any thoughts before I pull the trigger?

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Pentium G3258 3.2GHz Dual-Core Processor (£51.54 @ Scan.co.uk)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler (£32.50 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£95.19 @ Amazon UK)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (£34.89 @ Amazon UK)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (£48.98 @ Amazon UK)
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 6TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive (£197.94 @ Aria PC)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case (£59.59 @ Amazon UK)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (£74.59 @ CCL Computers)
*Total:* £595.22
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-07-31 16:23 BST+0100_


----------



## TonyL

@vivian
Overall the build looks good for its purpose.
If you can afford an Intel Core i3, get it.

@xxxduoxxx


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> @TonyL just measured the gpu depth in the 304 - Probably can take up to 45mm.
> The palit jetstream gtx970 is stated at 97mm, which means if the node304 is left without the case it will fit.
> 
> Been thinking of tinkering of my previous build and only swap in a Cm Seidon 120V plus. Upgrading 770 to 970 is probably not that worth it right?





I am not quite sure if I am follow your measurements. Are you talking about the thickness of the GPU being a little bit bigger than a 2 slot card?

Going from a GTX 770 to a GTX 970 is actually a decent jump. On top of that, you use less power. You could also think about it as jumping to a GTX 780 Ti. It really depends on you though. Depending on what settings you are playing at, I think you can get at least one more year out of that card.
On in interesting note, the GTX 770 could be thought of as a GTX 680 as well.


----------



## xxxduoxxx

@TonyL yup was referencing the thickness of the card. My 770 measures at 36mm while max thickness the 304 can accommodate seems to be 45mm.
The jetstream is 97mm according to specs.


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vivan*
> 
> About to go with this build for a fileserver. Any thoughts before I pull the trigger?
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Pentium G3258 3.2GHz Dual-Core Processor (£51.54 @ Scan.co.uk)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler (£32.50 @ Scan.co.uk)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£95.19 @ Amazon UK)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (£34.89 @ Amazon UK)
> *Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (£48.98 @ Amazon UK)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Red 6TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive (£197.94 @ Aria PC)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case (£59.59 @ Amazon UK)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (£74.59 @ CCL Computers)
> *Total:* £595.22
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-07-31 16:23 BST+0100_


What OS are you using? No redundancy for your files?

This looks fine for a very basic Windows storage device, but if you want any sort of redundancy and/or to expand later you might want some more umph.


----------



## TonyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> @TonyL yup was referencing the thickness of the card. My 770 measures at 36mm while max thickness the 304 can accommodate seems to be 45mm.
> The jetstream is 97mm according to specs.


I find it hard to believe that a GPU is actually that thick. Assuming that a dual slot GPU is 36mm thick, that card would be bigger than a 5-slotter?
Could I see the source please?


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> I find it hard to believe that a GPU is actually that thick. Assuming that a dual slot GPU is 36mm thick, that card would be bigger than a 5-slotter?
> Could I see the source please?


There's no way 97mm is correct.

On Palit's website (here), you can find this photo of their GTX 970...


----------



## xxxduoxxx

I saw this on a shopping site, though I agree that 97mm seems extreme.










Palit site just says 2.5 slots


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Amazon uk lists it at 6cm.


----------



## TonyL

Is there any particular reason why you are picking Palit?

According to the manufacturer pictures, I think it should be alright. No guarantees though.
Double check the return policy for Amazon if you want to take a chance.


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> I saw this on a shopping site, though I agree that 97mm seems extreme.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palit site just says 2.5 slots


That looks more like the box it ships in.

Found this on amazon.co.uk: 40 x 25 x 6 cm

Seems more accurate


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> I saw this on a shopping site, though I agree that 97mm seems extreme.


All measurements are problematic - 400mm length and width of the card at 272mm is longer than many other graphics cards. If that was true it won't even fit in a Bitfenix case with the horizontal mITX motherboards, much less every other case with a vertically mounted motherboard.


----------



## xxxduoxxx

@TonyL Palit is one of the cheaper brands sold in my country.
The other one I was considering is the MSI GTX 970 4GB OC (Armor), looking at the 2nd hand market as well.

@PM323 I agree. Though techpowerup list is at 250mm long and 125mm wide, falls short of mentioning the depth.


----------



## Deathtrip2k

Can you squeeze in a Corsair AX850w in this case?


----------



## Instupituous

I have had a node for ages, constantly chopped and changed components but I am finally settled on what I want.

What is the best air cooler I can fit in this case whilst having 4 hard drives, some normal sized RAM and a GTX 970 Mini? I bought this motherboard (z97n) as my Asrock died and I find the 2nd ethernet quite useful. I was looking at the U12s/U14s but don't know whether I should get them.


----------



## TonyL

@xxxduoxxx


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> @TonyL Palit is one of the cheaper brands sold in my country.
> The other one I was considering is the MSI GTX 970 4GB OC (Armor), looking at the 2nd hand market as well.
> 
> @PM323 I agree. Though techpowerup list is at 250mm long and 125mm wide, falls short of mentioning the depth.





Hmmmmm. Alright. The manufacturer specification of the Plait GTX 970 JetStream board is 247mm X 146mm. It is usually more wise to check out the dimensions directly from their website.
The MSI GTX 970 will fit for sure. It is probably a better idea to go with the MSI one.

@Deathtrip2k


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathtrip2k*
> 
> Can you squeeze in a Corsair AX850w in this case?





Assuming that the PSU is 160mm in depth, you will be able to fit it as long as you remove the PSU bracket. Those cables will need to be flexed at the plugs.
Is there any particular reason why you need 850W!

@Instupituous


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Instupituous*
> 
> I have had a node for ages, constantly chopped and changed components but I am finally settled on what I want.
> 
> What is the best air cooler I can fit in this case whilst having 4 hard drives, some normal sized RAM and a GTX 970 Mini? I bought this motherboard (z97n) as my Asrock died and I find the 2nd ethernet quite useful. I was looking at the U12s/U14s but don't know whether I should get them.





The Noctua NH-U12S is a better choice if you are interested in putting in multiple HDD.
The Noctua NH-U14S is a a tad bit bigger, but covers the ports for the drives.
On a side note: If you can get a full size GTX 970, why not? The case is capable of handling it assuming your PSU is not huge.


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Instupituous*
> 
> I have had a node for ages, constantly chopped and changed components but I am finally settled on what I want.
> 
> What is the best air cooler I can fit in this case whilst having 4 hard drives, some normal sized RAM and a GTX 970 Mini? I bought this motherboard (z97n) as my Asrock died and I find the 2nd ethernet quite useful. I was looking at the U12s/U14s but don't know whether I should get them.


If you need that many drives I'd much rather go with a water cooler if the case is this small. The drives themselves won't have an issue but the cables can get in the way, or the cooler will get in the way of the cables. I haven't heard of an AIO failing too soon nowadays either so no worries really, at least it'll be well out of the way save for the tubes. Just avoid the ones specified to have long tubes, like the NZXTs. Get a standard size 120mm (27mm thick) but has a high pressure fan, then toy around whether push or pull is noticeably noisier.


----------



## jenselns

node 304

asus h97 m-itx
intel i5 4690k
8 gb ram
msi gtx 980 ti
corsair cx 600m
noctua nh u12s


----------



## claes

Nice system, but might want to upgrade that PSU - even if you're not overclocking (4690k w/o Z97?) a 980 Ti can pull >400W while gaming. With a 4690k pulling 150W, or more, your PSU might not last too long.

Nice rig though







Where'd you end up putting your disk drive?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenselns*


You are on the owner's list. Nice rig.


----------



## XplatformJEDI

Guess I'll post mine here too.










Node 304 case
Asus H87I-plus motherboard
Intel 4690k cpu
8GB Crucial 1600 ddr3...(one stick so far)
Cooler Master 650w semimodular ps
120gb SSD
1TB WD Blue 7200
Microsoft Skulpt Comfort Keyboard
Kensington Wired Mouse
MSI GTX 970 4GD5 OC blower style gpu

Other than the extra stick of DDR3, I'm done working on the hardware for the next 2 years. It's time for me to enjoy the software.


----------



## disaster999

Recently picked up the Node 304 to replace the SilverStone SG-08. The Silverstone is not a bad case but cable management is a nightmare. Although I wont see it once the system is built, every time I open it up Im disgusted by it.

Here are some specs:

Intel i5 3470 CPU
Gigabyte GA-H77N-WIFI motherboard
Adata 8bg ram
Zotac GTX960 Amp Edition graphics card
SilverStone Strider Plus 500W PSU
Samsung 850 Evo 250gb SSD
Intel 320 120gb SSD (old Boot drive)
Seagate 500gb Storage drive

Im not TOO into the whole overclocking or custom everything scene so my rig isnt too over the top. Im not running 4 monitors at QHD resolution or anything. It plays all my games I want to play just fine.





Overall Im very pleased with this new setup. The Modular power supply with the ribbon style flat cables made it very easy to tuck the 24pin wire. As you can see its very open inside the case and airflow is improved. Theres plenty of space for me to install any graphics card I want. Might need to do some more cable management but its not a big deal.

The only complaint I have is the harddrive cages. I understand what they are trying to do being all modular and stuff. but trying to cable manage the power and sata cables is a pain. All 3 of my harddrives faces a different direction so I have to twist and turn the SATA power and Data cables to suit.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XplatformJEDI*


Same monitor as me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disaster999*


You guys are both added


----------



## sfbayboater

Finished this weekend.

Node 304
i7-4790k
ASUS Rog Impact VII
16gb Corsair 2400mhz
XFX R9 390x Black
256gb 850 Pro
1gb 850 Evo
Silverstone 650w w/ short cable kit
Thermalright Silver Arrow Itx Cooler
Noctua Redux Fans


----------



## disaster999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfbayboater*
> 
> Finished this weekend.


that is clean looking


----------



## jenselns

yep i failed with the h97 board , i ordered the wrong one . originally used a 960 2gb , but i upgraded to the dell 3415w so i needed a new card . if the psu dont hold up i change back to my 760t case with hx1000







. the ssd is in the front ..


----------



## bobsaget

Nice to see some many beautiful builds on the same page lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Nice system, but might want to upgrade that PSU - even if you're not overclocking (4690k w/o Z97?) a 980 Ti can pull >400W while gaming. With a 4690k pulling 150W, or more, your PSU might not last too long.
> 
> Nice rig though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you end up putting your disk drive?


At its highest possible load, I don't think a gtx 980ti will pull more than 275W. A 600W PSU is more than enough for his setup IMO.

Edit: as for the msi custom gtx 980ti, it's still below the 300W mark.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_980_Ti_Gaming/28.html


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfbayboater*


Added as well, thing's a beast

So many adds all of the sudden!


----------



## TonyL

Wow. This thread got a jump start or something.







Congratulations on the builds everyone!
Could have been the result of Skylake being a bit of a letdown.
So far there seems to be not much of an improvement with the i7-6700K. Just more bells and whistles with the Z170 chipset. I did see some Z170 boards being announced, so we could expect to see some builds being planned.

@jenselns


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenselns*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> node 304
> 
> asus h97 m-itx
> intel i5 4690k
> 8 gb ram
> msi gtx 980 ti
> corsair cx 600m
> noctua nh u12s


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenselns*
> 
> yep i failed with the h97 board , i ordered the wrong one . originally used a 960 2gb , but i upgraded to the dell 3415w so i needed a new card . if the psu dont hold up i change back to my 760t case with hx1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . the ssd is in the front ..





What a beastly card! You should be fine with 600W.
Was there no way to return the board for a Z97 platform?

@XplatformJEDI


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XplatformJEDI*
> 
> Guess I'll post mine here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Node 304 case
> Asus H87I-plus motherboard
> Intel 4690k cpu
> 8GB Crucial 1600 ddr3...(one stick so far)
> Cooler Master 650w semimodular ps
> 120gb SSD
> 1TB WD Blue 7200
> Microsoft Skulpt Comfort Keyboard
> Kensington Wired Mouse
> MSI GTX 970 4GD5 OC blower style gpu
> 
> Other than the extra stick of DDR3, I'm done working on the hardware for the next 2 years. It's time for me to enjoy the software.





I have no idea why, but when I first glanced at that picture, I thought the GPU was an 8800GTX!
Any reason why you have an unlocked chip on the H87 platform?

@disaster999


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disaster999*
> 
> Recently picked up the Node 304 to replace the SilverStone SG-08. The Silverstone is not a bad case but cable management is a nightmare. Although I wont see it once the system is built, every time I open it up Im disgusted by it.
> 
> Here are some specs:
> 
> Intel i5 3470 CPU
> Gigabyte GA-H77N-WIFI motherboard
> Adata 8bg ram
> Zotac GTX960 Amp Edition graphics card
> SilverStone Strider Plus 500W PSU
> Samsung 850 Evo 250gb SSD
> Intel 320 120gb SSD (old Boot drive)
> Seagate 500gb Storage drive
> 
> Im not TOO into the whole overclocking or custom everything scene so my rig isnt too over the top. Im not running 4 monitors at QHD resolution or anything. It plays all my games I want to play just fine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall Im very pleased with this new setup. The Modular power supply with the ribbon style flat cables made it very easy to tuck the 24pin wire. As you can see its very open inside the case and airflow is improved. Theres plenty of space for me to install any graphics card I want. Might need to do some more cable management but its not a big deal.
> 
> The only complaint I have is the harddrive cages. I understand what they are trying to do being all modular and stuff. but trying to cable manage the power and sata cables is a pain. All 3 of my harddrives faces a different direction so I have to twist and turn the SATA power and Data cables to suit.





Looks like the H60 AIO really helps open up free space for drive management.
I didn't know that Zotac has art on their backplates!

@sfbayboater


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfbayboater*
> 
> Finished this weekend.
> 
> Node 304
> i7-4790k
> ASUS Rog Impact VII
> 16gb Corsair 2400mhz
> XFX R9 390x Black
> 256gb 850 Pro
> 1gb 850 Evo
> Silverstone 650w w/ short cable kit
> Thermalright Silver Arrow Itx Cooler
> Noctua Redux Fans





Clean build. Kudos on the Silver Arrow Itx! It looks phenomenal in the Node 304!
Maximus VII Impact! Enough said.
It looks like you decided on getting an R9 390X. How are the temperatures?
You are one of the first to use a Silver Arrow Itx on this thread. Same goes for the Radeon R9 390X.


----------



## jenselns

the machine was originaly built for htpc/light gaming , so i didnt plan on overclocking it . so i didnt bother sending the h97 board back , i may replace the motherboard and the psu in the future . i worry about temps if i begin overclocking the thing as i like having the fans at the lowest setting .


----------



## Deathtrip2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Deathtrip2k
> Assuming that the PSU is 160mm in depth, you will be able to fit it as long as you remove the PSU bracket. Those cables will need to be flexed at the plugs.
> Is there any particular reason why you need 850W!


No, the only reason is that i already have that PSU and won't have to spend cash getting a new one








Will probably be easier to get a EVGA Supernova GS 650W tough. 150mm long and fully modular, it seems like the ideal psu for this case.


----------



## maguskwt

Hi All,

First time builder here, so first and foremost apologise for the noob questions. Intending to build a good multipurpose rig with some decent gaming capability with GTX 970. GTX 980 to me is too expensive, and I don't really do hardcore gaming anyway. Some questions here:

1. Anyone has any bad experiences with Zotac GTX 970? Its the normal 2 fan version. I'm choosing it because it's cheap. And how would it fit in this case?
(ref: http://www.zotac.com/products/graphics-cards/geforce-900-series/gtx-970/product/gtx-970/detail/geforce-gtx-970/sort/starttime/order/DESC/amount/10.html)

2. I've already bought the Silverstone ST55F-G from Amazon for the build's power supply. Now I'm abit worried whether it has enough power? Especially as i would like to try overclocking the cpu and gpu. The cpu i'm intending to get is i5 4690k with the asus z97i-plus mobo.

3. Also is the Kingston hyper x savage 1866mhz a good memory in general? And would it be suited for this case? I'm intending to get the 16GB set.

Appreciate your replies and advice.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maguskwt*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> First time builder here, so first and foremost apologise for the noob questions. Intending to build a good multipurpose rig with some decent gaming capability with GTX 970. GTX 980 to me is too expensive, and I don't really do hardcore gaming anyway. Some questions here:
> 
> 1. Anyone has any bad experiences with Zotac GTX 970? Its the normal 2 fan version. I'm choosing it because it's cheap. And how would it fit in this case?
> (ref: http://www.zotac.com/products/graphics-cards/geforce-900-series/gtx-970/product/gtx-970/detail/geforce-gtx-970/sort/starttime/order/DESC/amount/10.html)
> .


Fits just fine with tons of room to spare, runs just fine...it's actually one of the better 970's because the shroud is actually made out of solid thick metal. Runs pretty cool, overclocks well, can't even hear the fans ramp up.

But I did have some coil whine at really high FPS's (like 300fps or more), and it seems to have gone away. Not really a zotac problem, just a 970 problem in general. Even at say 90fps it did have a somewhat audible kind of low pitched transformer buzzing noise (still coil whine) but that too seems to have gone away....or at the very least, I just can't hear it. As long as your PC isn't at ear level and a few feet away it shouldn't be a problem. I know it was more of an issue when I had my PC right on my desk right next to my monitor.

The 970 is no slouch, it's still basically up there in the second-third fastest single card in the world slot (depending on how you calculate it since the titan X isn't meant to be a desktop card), so I consider it a hardcore gaming card, just in the lower end of enthusiast.


----------



## maguskwt

Thanks for the reply mate. Yeah, felt that I should at least go with GTX 970 so that I can use the PC longer. I still would like to play games like Dragon Age Inquisition.


----------



## -Leopold-

Heyho,

another first time builder here. I've looking around for some time for a mITX-Case. And after BitFenix Prodigy, Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ITX, CoolerMaster Elite 110, CoolCube,
SilverStone RVZ01 and the SilverStone SG05 i'm now looking at the Fractal Design Node 304. It's a little bit bigger as the other ones, but it can handle ATX-PSUs, what's fine,
because i have here some parts from my old system, which i want to reuse:

be quiet! Pure Power L8 430W-PSU
my GPU (ASUS GTX 660 OC DirectCU II)
and my RAM (2x 4GB G.Skill RipJaws X, DDR3-1660MHz)
So, i found the Node 304. Seems it has a good cooling solution with pre-installed fans, 2x 92mm as intake and 1x 140mm as exhaust should be enough to keep it cool.
Additionally it can handle Full-sized GPUs.
I want to use an Intel Core i5-4460. The Mainboard would be an ASRock H97M-ITX/ac, i think. Later i will replace the GPU with an Sapphire R9 380 or so.
I think, i need a better PSU then. So, what are good solutions for the CPU (I dont like those AiO-Liquids, i want to aircool it)?


----------



## TonyL

@Deathtrip2k


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathtrip2k*
> 
> No, the only reason is that i already have that PSU and won't have to spend cash getting a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will probably be easier to get a EVGA Supernova GS 650W tough. 150mm long and fully modular, it seems like the ideal psu for this case.





Cool. That is alright. The EVGA Supernova GS 650W is an excellent candidate for this case.
I have not seen anybody use the particular PSU for the Node 304, but the specs are perfect. Silence and performance is hard to find with those specs.

@maguskwt


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maguskwt*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> First time builder here, so first and foremost apologise for the noob questions. Intending to build a good multipurpose rig with some decent gaming capability with GTX 970. GTX 980 to me is too expensive, and I don't really do hardcore gaming anyway. Some questions here:
> 
> 1. Anyone has any bad experiences with Zotac GTX 970? Its the normal 2 fan version. I'm choosing it because it's cheap. And how would it fit in this case?
> (ref: http://www.zotac.com/products/graphics-cards/geforce-900-series/gtx-970/product/gtx-970/detail/geforce-gtx-970/sort/starttime/order/DESC/amount/10.html)
> 
> 2. I've already bought the Silverstone ST55F-G from Amazon for the build's power supply. Now I'm abit worried whether it has enough power? Especially as i would like to try overclocking the cpu and gpu. The cpu i'm intending to get is i5 4690k with the asus z97i-plus mobo.
> 
> 3. Also is the Kingston hyper x savage 1866mhz a good memory in general? And would it be suited for this case? I'm intending to get the 16GB set.
> 
> Appreciate your replies and advice.





Looks like you got covered for your first inquiry. The Zotax GTX 970 should be no issue.
That PSU is perfect for your setup and you have plenty of wattage even for overclocking.
A rough estimation of how much you could draw: CPU (100W) + MB (50W) + GPU (165W) + accessories (20W) + OC (100W). That gives you a total of about 435W. So you have well over 100W more headroom even with overclocking. Nothing to worry about here.
I have seen builds with the Hyper X Savage. Those are good sticks and well suited for this build.

@-Leopold-


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Heyho,
> 
> another first time builder here. I've looking around for some time for a mITX-Case. And after BitFenix Prodigy, Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ITX, CoolerMaster Elite 110, CoolCube,
> SilverStone RVZ01 and the SilverStone SG05 i'm now looking at the Fractal Design Node 304. It's a little bit bigger as the other ones, but it can handle ATX-PSUs, what's fine,
> because i have here some parts from my old system, which i want to reuse:
> 
> be quiet! Pure Power L8 430W-PSU
> my GPU (ASUS GTX 660 OC DirectCU II)
> and my RAM (2x 4GB G.Skill RipJaws X, DDR3-1660MHz)
> So, i found the Node 304. Seems it has a good cooling solution with pre-installed fans, 2x 92mm as intake and 1x 140mm as exhaust should be enough to keep it cool.
> Additionally it can handle Full-sized GPUs.
> I want to use an Intel Core i5-4460. The Mainboard would be an ASRock H97M-ITX/ac, i think. Later i will replace the GPU with an Sapphire R9 380 or so.
> I think, i need a better PSU then. So, what are good solutions for the CPU (I dont like those AiO-Liquids, i want to aircool it)?





Hello. Welcome!
The Phantek Enthoo Evolv ITX caught my attention. I thought that case was larger than the Node 304? Just more vertical.
Anyways, one thing that caught my attention was the PSU. It is a 160mm semi-modular unit, and will sit about flush to the back of the GPU (2-4mm gap). The only way to keep your current PSU is to remove the PSU bracket. No worries, it is really easy to do. I just wanted to give you a heads up.
For air cooling, try checking out the CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ EVO. Other alternatives are the CRYORIG H5 or H7. The be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim or Pure Rock will work just fine as well. If you are looking for premium cooling, the Noctua NH-U12S has an amazing balance of acoustics and performance.


----------



## maguskwt

Thanks for the clarification TonyL. Glad to hear it. I was amazed at how these new generation cpu's and maxwell gpu's are so power efficient and didn't want to over spec my psu but then all of a sudden had some doubts on it.


----------



## AMDATI

yeah I upgraded from Phenom II and my PC is 4 times faster at least, and draws a bit less power. I'm using the same power supply, which is only 480w, yet my system is pretty beastly. Basically, I have my (realistic) dream PC in the node 304.


----------



## aard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @Deathtrip2k
> Cool. That is alright. The EVGA Supernova GS 650W is an excellent candidate for this case.
> I have not seen anybody use the particular PSU for the Node 304, but the specs are perfect. Silence and performance is hard to find with those specs.


Holy cow! I did not know about this PSU. It really does sound perfect for this case... Now I'm extremely tempted to get it. Anyone here that could confirm or deny it fitting in a 304 with a "long" card?


----------



## disaster999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @disaster999
> Looks like the H60 AIO really helps open up free space for drive management.
> I didn't know that Zotac has art on their backplates!


Im not sure either, from all the reviews Ive seen online, non of them had any artwork on the card or the box it came in. Im guessing its a regional/Seasonal thing *shrugs*


----------



## bobsaget

I remembered a member mentioning clearance issues with the gs650, here you go:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/5940#post_24112106

I also warned about this potential issue a couple of weeks before:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/5760#post_23934240

The gs650 from evga is far from being an "excellent candidate" if you're using it with a long gfx. We only have one build with it on this thread, and the owner couldn't fit it properly because of the bad location of the connectors.

My guess is that you will probably have to remove the psu bracket in order to fit a long gpu with the evga gs650.


----------



## maguskwt

Apologies, more noob questions regarding cpu coolers. Been researching on CPU coolers for my Node 304 build.

1. When they say the CPU cooler covers one DIMM slot will it be the same for the my mother board Asus Z97I-plus? Because mitx has only 2 dimm slots as opposed to 4. And if there is 30-35mm clearance for the covered DIMM slot, would the Savage stick still go in since it is suppose to be a low profile stick.

2. In general, should I pick a 140mm fan cooler or 120mm fan cooler? I like the look of the Cryorig H5 and H7 that TonyL had suggested.

3. Would the Dark Rock 3 or Dark Rock Pro 3 have any clearance issues with the RAM? I also like the look of those Dark Rocks...


----------



## bobsaget

1. Yes at least one dimm slot will be covered, they are quite close the cpu socket since itx mobos are only 17cm wide. You should be fine with the savage ram though, heatspreaders is low.

2. I'd say go for a 140mm cooler if you have enough height clearance, they tend to perform a bit better.

3. I wouldn't personally go for the dark rock pro 3. That cooler is huge and it will be very difficult to work inside the case if you want to do some modifications later. You also may not be able to fit a rear 140 fan.

H5, H7, Dark rock 3, evo212, u12s/u14s, true spirit 140 power = all good performers within the same 5°c degree range, go for the one you prefer







. It also depends on your noise tolerance.


----------



## DPB23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I remembered a member mentioning clearance issues with the gs650, here you go:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/5940#post_24112106
> 
> I also warned about this potential issue a couple of weeks before:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/5760#post_23934240
> 
> The gs650 from evga is far from being an "excellent candidate" if you're using it with a long gfx. We only have one build with it on this thread, and the owner couldn't fit it properly because of the bad location of the connectors.
> 
> My guess is that you will probably have to remove the psu bracket in order to fit a long gpu with the evga gs650.


Yeah, that was me. I've actually gone back to it and bent the cables some more so that there's now a gap behind my 660, which should give some more room for longer cards. I still don't know whether a long card with a backplate would fit, but I think there should be just enough space for an MSI 970 Gaming or the reference 980/980 Ti card. I'll probably be trying out that 970 in the next couple of months, unless the Nano turns out to be reasonably priced, since it's supposed to be one of the quietest anyway.


----------



## bobsaget

Ok that's good to know you were able to squeeze everything in. No need to remove the bracket then?

Yeah I'm looking forward to the nano release, but these kind of coolers are not famous for being quiet nor extremely efficient.


----------



## TonyL

@aard & @DPB23


Spoiler: Inquires



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aard*
> 
> Holy cow! I did not know about this PSU. It really does sound perfect for this case... Now I'm extremely tempted to get it. Anyone here that could confirm or deny it fitting in a 304 with a "long" card?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DPB23*
> 
> Yeah, that was me. I've actually gone back to it and bent the cables some more so that there's now a gap behind my 660, which should give some more room for longer cards. I still don't know whether a long card with a backplate would fit, but I think there should be just enough space for an MSI 970 Gaming or the reference 980/980 Ti card. I'll probably be trying out that 970 in the next couple of months, unless the Nano turns out to be reasonably priced, since it's supposed to be one of the quietest anyway.





I glad to hear that the PSU is working out for you. The alternative to get it to fit is to remove the PSU bracket, but if you flex the cables enough, (_which you really have to!_) you should be able to fit any full length GPU.
150mm fully modular unit is a go!









@maguskwt


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maguskwt*
> 
> Apologies, more noob questions regarding cpu coolers. Been researching on CPU coolers for my Node 304 build.
> 
> 1. When they say the CPU cooler covers one DIMM slot will it be the same for the my mother board Asus Z97I-plus? Because mitx has only 2 dimm slots as opposed to 4. And if there is 30-35mm clearance for the covered DIMM slot, would the Savage stick still go in since it is suppose to be a low profile stick.
> 
> 2. In general, should I pick a 140mm fan cooler or 120mm fan cooler? I like the look of the Cryorig H5 and H7 that TonyL had suggested.
> 
> 3. Would the Dark Rock 3 or Dark Rock Pro 3 have any clearance issues with the RAM? I also like the look of those Dark Rocks...





Adding to what @bobsaget suggested, even if you got a 140mm fan cooler, most of the time all you need to do is mount the fan a little higher according to the RAM height.
Between the H5 and H7, the H5 will offer better performance. Honestly, with mild overclocks, any of the coolers already mentioned will do just fine.

Only get dual tower coolers (_Dark Rock Pro 3 / Noctua NH-D14_) if you are willing to sacrifice the drive cages. With that setup, you could getaway with placing your drives on top of the PSU. With the large coolers, most manufactures take into the account of the possibility of high profile ram, so nothing to worry about there. Be sure to double check the manufacturer's website for compatibility.
The Dark Rock Pro 3 will have a similar setup to the build at post #1277. As you can see, there is not much room, if at all, to work with. On top of that, I have not seen a build with the Dark Rock Pro 3, so there are no guarantees that it will fit.


----------



## maguskwt

Thanks for your replies guys. Really helpful.


----------



## XplatformJEDI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @XplatformJEDI
> I have no idea why, but when I first glanced at that picture, I thought the GPU was an 8800GTX!
> Any reason why you have an unlocked chip on the H87 platform?


No reason whatsoever. I lucked into catching that board on sale at Newegg for $87. I didn't even know that at the time of my purchase it was end of life.

I also lucked into the board already having the Bios updated to a version that supported newer intel CPUs.

Not doing my homework before I bought my first few components ended up working out for me.


----------



## y2kse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kse*
> 
> I am still a few weeks out from ordering parts, so if something better comes out, I will swap out pieces. I do want to stay at or under the 35W TDP since this will be on 24/7. I have a 320 series SSD, not the 750. One advantage of the PCIe SSD over an SATA card is two fewer cables.


I ordered the parts last week and the of them arrived today, so I spent the evening assembling it. Here's a crappy cell-phone preview; I'll get some better shots with the dSLR later. I forgot to order a splitter for connecting the front case fans to the motherboard connector. I ended up going down a Xeon E3-1265L V3 (45W TDP, 4C/8T) + ECC RAM path. Total storage is 36 TB + 256 GB.


----------



## sfbayboater

Went with another GPU. The XFX R9 390x fit great and was running around 78c under load but the fan was running nearly 100% to keep it there. Also had some coil whine.

Went to go and order the new Asus Strix DC3 R9 390x and the R9 Fury version just happened to be in stock. As I originally tried to install the Sapphire Trix Fury but it didn't fit. I couldn't pass up getting it. See pics below.







So far it seems to be running around 75c and at about 40% fan speed, much quieter than the XFX. Also no coil whine.

Ambient was around 24 to 25c for both card temp measurements.

It was asked in one of my other post if I would share pics of what the other cards I tried looked like installed. See below, also be aware that the Sapphire Trix- OC R9 Fury and MSI R9 390x did not fit. Only the Evga 980ti SC+ fit.


----------



## maguskwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfbayboater*
> 
> Went with another GPU. The XFX R9 390x fit great and was running around 78c under load but the fan was running nearly 100% to keep it there. Also had some coil whine.
> 
> Went to go and order the new Asus Strix DC3 R9 390x and the R9 Fury version just happened to be in stock. As I originally tried to install the Sapphire Trix Fury but it didn't fit. I couldn't pass up getting it. See pics below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it seems to be running around 75c and at about 40% fan speed, much quieter than the XFX. Also no coil whine.
> 
> Ambient was around 24 to 25c for both card temp measurements.
> 
> It was asked in one of my other post if I would share pics of what the other cards I tried looked like installed. See below, also be aware that the Sapphire Trix- OC R9 Fury and MSI R9 390x did not fit. Only the Evga 980ti SC+ fit.


Your rig looks great!

Anyone has a pic of the Zotac Amp extreme core 970 installed? I really like the look of that card. But it's about 80 bucks more expensive!


----------



## Star316

Hi everyone i just wanted to share my build













Specs:

i7 4790
Reference Gtx 970 4gb
Seasonic G series 650w Gold
16gb Corsair Vengeance
H97i-Plus Asus Mobo
Samsung 850 Evo 250gb ssd
1tb WD black
Windows 10









Overall i am happy with this build but i was originally planning to installing a kelvin t12 in it but the cpu power plug was blocked by the radiator so i had to use the stock intel heatsink, surprisingly my temps were (25C Ambient) Idle:40C Load(While playing games):50C using realtemp. I i think im just lucky with such a good stock intel heatsink as underload it only went up to 40% fan speed!









Add me also!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y2kse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Star316*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Added!
Click to expand...


----------



## TonyL

The builds are looking good everyone! Congrats! (@y2kse, @sfbayboater, @Star316)

@sfbayboater
Hmmmmmm. According to your pictures, they look like they fit to me.








Perhaps a little bit of encouragement of tilting the top of the card in while screwing it in place. It looks like the MB cable is pushing the end of the card out because at the bracket side, the card is in the case.
Even then, you might not be comfortable with popping the cover back on with the fans being so close to the filter.

Thanks for the shots!









So, you settled with an R9 390X?

@Star316
Have you tried plugging it into the MB then mounting the radiator?


----------



## Star316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> The builds are looking good everyone! Congrats! (@y2kse, @sfbayboater, @Star316)
> 
> @Star316
> Have you tried plugging it into the MB then mounting the radiator?


Yes, i have but since the cpu power cables are flat i couldnt use kelvin t12.


----------



## Rastalicous

Hey guys decided to post a build log since my node blew a fuse...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1569574/build-log-node-304-addiction
This forum helped me out a ton figured i'd toss it in the line of fire


----------



## Dimensive

@sfbayboater What PSU are you using in your Node?


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rastalicous*
> 
> Hey guys decided to post a build log since my node blew a fuse...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569574/build-log-node-304-addiction
> This forum helped me out a ton figured i'd toss it in the line of fire


Nice build log, long time we haven't seen a custom wced node 304








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> @sfbayboater What PSU are you using in your Node?


I think it's a silverstone model, the PSU looks quite compact. I'm really not sure though.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I think it's a silverstone model, the PSU looks quite compact. I'm really not sure though.


Yea, that's what I'm thinking. Looks like one of the SFX models.


----------



## sfbayboater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @sfbayboater
> Hmmmmmm. According to your pictures, they look like they fit to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps a little bit of encouragement of tilting the top of the card in while screwing it in place. It looks like the MB cable is pushing the end of the card out because at the bracket side, the card is in the case.
> Even then, you might not be comfortable with popping the cover back on with the fans being so close to the filter.
> 
> Thanks for the shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you settled with an R9 390X?


Went with the Asus Strix R9 Fury.

As far as the other cards fitting the Sapphire Fury fan hits the filter and makes a noise when running, it would probably fit with out a modular PSU or an SFX psu. The Msi 390x won't even let you put the cover on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> @sfbayboater What PSU are you using in your Node?


Silverstone Strider ST65F-G
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=581&area=en

With PP05-E flat short cable kit.
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=438&area=en


----------



## damdam88

Hi, everyone. My old PSU is beginning to fail. I want to get an EVGA SuperNOVA 750 B2. My old PSU was another regular ATX sized PSU with 160mm depth and I had managed to squeeze everything in with an EVGA GTX 980, CM cpu cooler and two ssds, one hdd. However, I am not sure about the layout of this EVGA PSU, if it'll cause me trouble problem. The reason I want to get this one is because of the price. It's 50 dollars cheaper on Amazon than the Silverstone, yet that 50 bucks is not the end of the story. I will have it shipped to Turkey, which adds a %20 tax on any import over $100. So, I will end up paying $180 if I get the Silverstone. Yet if I get the EVGA, I'll just pay $100. So, do you think it'll fit? Has anyone else tried this PSU in little node with a huge graphics card like the GTX 980? I

The PSU in question - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KFAFRW6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## damdam88

Sorry for my above post, I posted the wrong link







I see that this discussion has already taken place in the forum. I am torn between the Seasonic G550 and the EVGA GS650.


----------



## bobsaget

Go for the Seasonic G550, at least we know for sure it will fit without any issue with your graphics card


----------



## contay

Also, I can highly recommend G550, I have one on my own node : )


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfbayboater*
> 
> Silverstone Strider ST65F-G
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=581&area=en
> 
> With PP05-E flat short cable kit.
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=438&area=en


Awesome, thank you and your build looks great!


----------



## .theMetal

Finally had the chance to work with the Seasonic G550 this weekend (not in a node) it is a really nice power supply. I still am a fan of the Silverstones if you don't mind spending a bit more on the PP05-E short cable kit. They are super short and flexible, and I highly recommend them for working in small spaces like this case.


----------



## sfbayboater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Awesome, thank you and your build looks great!


No problem. It only looks good because I read thru the whole thread and found out what did and didn't work. Except for the video card adventure, everything went smooth.


----------



## aard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Finally had the chance to work with the Seasonic G550 this weekend (not in a node) it is a really nice power supply. I still am a fan of the Silverstones if you don't mind spending a bit more on the PP05-E short cable kit. They are super short and flexible, and I highly recommend them for working in small spaces like this case.


I've finally decided to bite the bullet and get the G550. Good thing I waited till today because the price is lower than last week









It does mean I get to pretty much re-build my Node a second time in a month, tho


----------



## outlaw85

Glad to see all the Node love still going around. I just put my 280mm rad setup back into it. Nice builds everyone. wish I could do some of what you guys are.


----------



## jstrongphoto

Does anyone have any photos of a finished build using the Node 304 and a Cryorig R1 Universal?
I would be very interested to see them.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstrongphoto*
> 
> Does anyone have any photos of a finished build using the Node 304 and a Cryorig R1 Universal?
> I would be very interested to see them.


Here you go
http://www.overclock.net/t/1461923/cryorig-fan-cooler-club-r1-ult-r1-uni-c1-h5-xf140-xt140/630#post_23198294


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outlaw85*
> 
> Glad to see all the Node love still going around. *I just put my 280mm rad setup back into it.* Nice builds everyone. wish I could do some of what you guys are.


Pics please!!!


----------



## outlaw8505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Pics please!!!


I'll post it under the correct account









Top-

__
https://flic.kr/p/xBh5C2


__
https://flic.kr/p/xBh5C2
 by Jesse James

Left angle (nevermind the color, it's what happens when you look at the bottle and not the cap lol)-

__
https://flic.kr/p/xyXzUQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/xyXzUQ
 by Jesse James,

Right angle (kink is being taken care of along with color)-

__
https://flic.kr/p/xjECL1


__
https://flic.kr/p/xjECL1
 by Jesse James

Tried to get an "inside" shot-

__
https://flic.kr/p/xAsbvN


__
https://flic.kr/p/xAsbvN
 by Jesse James

I did/do still have plans to get a few temp probes on it with lcd displays and trying to clean up some of the wiring but as you folks know, it's still pretty hard to keep it neat. Will probably throw a 3rd 140 on the bottom of the rad for a Push/Pull on that end.

I did flip the PSU fan around to work with the flow of the rad fans.
I have a 256 SSD and a 600GB VR tucked in the front with the wiring.

Outlaw


----------



## claes

Nice, looks like a heavvvvvvy lil' box


----------



## outlaw8505

Thanks and I believe they prefer "big boned". lol







It does have a little heft to it with all that water weight lol. With the cover off, the frame rails work nicely as handles.

Here is a messy shot-

__
https://flic.kr/p/xyZYk7


__
https://flic.kr/p/xyZYk7
 by Jesse James


----------



## Rastalicous

Nice front shot did you wire feed weld that front cover over the 92 mm fan holes? Its been awhile since I've seen updates from your build


----------



## outlaw8505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rastalicous*
> 
> Nice front shot did you wire feed weld that front cover over the 92 mm fan holes? Its been awhile since I've seen updates from your build


Thanks. Didn't know anybody had been looking for updates lol. I just dumped it back into the Fractal for a lan party in a couple weeks and didn't want to lug around a mid tower with these parts in it. Keeping it clean- it was like throwing a stone in a cave.

That front cover is some scrap sheet aluminum. the 92mm tabs were flattened and then the 4 corner holes used to screw into the sheet. Then I just painted black.. Had I actually done the measuring, the HDD's would have been mounted properly. Power wires aren't long enough


----------



## Instupituous

Today I upgraded to a H80i GT. I have never had an AIO cooler before and the lack of flexibility in the tubing made for a painful experience. The tubing is rather long which is understandable but made for difficult installation. Has anyone else got a H80i GT installed as the way I have it having 2 hard drive cages will see me having the tubing against the fan! Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Instupituous*
> 
> Today I upgraded to a H80i GT. I have never had an AIO cooler before and the lack of flexibility in the tubing made for a painful experience. The tubing is rather long which is understandable but made for difficult installation. Has anyone else got a H80i GT installed as the way I have it having 2 hard drive cages will see me having the tubing against the fan! Any guidance would be appreciated.


Use a fan cage?


----------



## maguskwt

Anyone seen or has a photo of Zotac gtx 970 amp! Extreme Core edition in node 304. Wondering how it looks like or whether it fits.


----------



## jstrongphoto

quick question.
this is my 1st computer build so I'm not quite sure what is best.
my motherboard has 2 chassis fan 4 pin inputs.
If I connect the back fan to one of those inputs and the two front fans to the other input is that a better way of keeping the system cool rather than depending on the low, medium, high power switch on the back?
Am I correct in thinking that I could have the fans then set up in BIOS to be off when idle and then ramp up when things start to heat up?

Just wondering what most people do here... use the switch at the back or attach to the motherboard directly?

Thanks.


----------



## TonyL

@jstrongphoto
Yup that should be just fine. I am not sure if the BIOS fan settings will translate accordingly when you boot the OS. You might need to program the settings via software on the desktop.
I personally do not use the fan controller either. All of my fans are plugged into the MB headers.

@Instupituous


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Instupituous*
> 
> Today I upgraded to a H80i GT. I have never had an AIO cooler before and the lack of flexibility in the tubing made for a painful experience. The tubing is rather long which is understandable but made for difficult installation. Has anyone else got a H80i GT installed as the way I have it having 2 hard drive cages will see me having the tubing against the fan! Any guidance would be appreciated.





Do you have any pictures to show us your issue? The best that I can advise is that you need to kind of loop the tubing by turning the radiator before you mount it.
There are plenty of examples in the gallery of AIOs being mounted in the case.

@maguskwt


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maguskwt*
> 
> Anyone seen or has a photo of Zotac gtx 970 amp! Extreme Core edition in node 304. Wondering how it looks like or whether it fits.





The closest you are going to get of something similar is the Gigabyte GTX 970 Gaming G1. I do not think I have seen a photo with the GPU in the case before.
Refer to post #4918 for an example of the Gigabyte example.


----------



## monchee

Hi, just made an account for this question, if you guys don't mind. I'm building my first rig as well so please bear with me, thanks!

So I've just received my Node 304, and my SilverStone 550W PSU (Thanks to OP), and I was wondering if the ASUS Strix R9 390 will fit in the Node and PSU or should I go for the 970 instead?

Also, the Gigabyte GTX 970 Mini is currently a bit cheaper than the others, will that be okay?


----------



## outlaw8505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monchee*
> 
> Hi, just made an account for this question, if you guys don't mind. I'm building my first rig as well so please bear with me, thanks!
> 
> So I've just received my Node 304, and my SilverStone 550W PSU (Thanks to OP), and I was wondering if the ASUS Strix R9 390 will fit in the Node and PSU or should I go for the 970 instead?
> 
> Also, the Gigabyte GTX 970 Mini is currently a bit cheaper than the others, will that be okay?


It would be a tight squeeze with the any card that size (10.91" long). I have a psu with the same dimensions but not modular and there is just enough room to squeeze the cables around to the motherboard. You will likely need a non-modular or mod the psu for there to be peace. I'm sure there will be plenty of help in regards to that as a lot of the builds with this case are amazing.

Also going to spam my question as I'm hoping for a quick answer tonight.

Any thoughts on throwing a 120mm rad off the back of my node? I have it mounted and checking for leaks already but it's not fully assembled and a fairly easy reverse.

How it sits for testing-

__
https://flic.kr/p/xuttTd


__
https://flic.kr/p/xuttTd
 by Jesse James,


----------



## TonyL

@outlaw8505
It looks like a car carburetor. Did you turbocharge your rig?








It should be fine. I do not see any problem with that setup. The case is just super long now.

@monchee


Spoiler: Original Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monchee*
> 
> Hi, just made an account for this question, if you guys don't mind. I'm building my first rig as well so please bear with me, thanks!
> 
> So I've just received my Node 304, and my SilverStone 550W PSU (Thanks to OP), and I was wondering if the ASUS Strix R9 390 will fit in the Node and PSU or should I go for the 970 instead?
> 
> Also, the Gigabyte GTX 970 Mini is currently a bit cheaper than the others, will that be okay?





Hello. Welcome!
I will assume that the PSU you have is the SilverStone Strider Gold S Series (ST55F-G).
If you have no preference between team Red and Green, I would go with the GTX 970 because it runs cooler. Since space is hard to come by in SFF, a cooler running GPU will do wonders for the rest of your system.
I am not so sure the Radeon R9 390 will fit so easily as well. The card is thicker than the standard 2 slot and could be seen at post #6155. The fans might simply be too close to the tabs on the fan filter.
I would opt for a full length GPU instead of the ITX version because you get better cooling potential. Plus the Node 304 is fully capable of handling a full length GPU with that PSU with no issues. The full-modularity will help a lot with cable management.

Feel free to ask more questions. It is actually encouraged!


----------



## monchee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outlaw8505*
> 
> It would be a tight squeeze with the any card that size (10.91" long). I have a psu with the same dimensions but not modular and there is just enough room to squeeze the cables around to the motherboard. You will likely need a non-modular or mod the psu for there to be peace. I'm sure there will be plenty of help in regards to that as a lot of the builds with this case are amazing.
> 
> Also going to spam my question as I'm hoping for a quick answer tonight.
> 
> Any thoughts on throwing a 120mm rad off the back of my node? I have it mounted and checking for leaks already but it's not fully assembled and a fairly easy reverse.
> 
> How it sits for testing-
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xuttTd
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xuttTd
> by Jesse James,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @outlaw8505
> It looks like a car carburetor. Did you turbocharge your rig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be fine. I do not see any problem with that setup. The case is just super long now.
> 
> @monchee
> Hello. Welcome!
> I will assume that the PSU you have is the SilverStone Strider Gold S Series (ST55F-G).
> If you have no preference between team Red and Green, I would go with the GTX 970 because it runs cooler. Since space is hard to come by in SFF, a cooler running GPU will do wonders for the rest of your system.
> I am not so sure the Radeon R9 390 will fit so easily as well. The card is thicker than the standard 2 slot and could be seen at post #6155. The fans might simply be too close to the tabs on the fan filter.
> I would opt for a full length GPU instead of the ITX version because you get better cooling potential. Plus the Node 304 is fully capable of handling a full length GPU with that PSU with no issues. The full-modularity will help a lot with cable management.
> 
> Feel free to ask more questions. It is actually encouraged!


Thank you guys! I'm deciding on getting the MSI GTX 970. Are there any special tips that I have to know on building with the Node?


----------



## outlaw8505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monchee*
> 
> Thank you guys! I'm deciding on getting the MSI GTX 970. Are there any special tips that I have to know on building with the Node?


While it's not itty bitty, it's still bitty. Patience when putting in parts will make for a less stressful install. As always a few pics always helps







GL!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @outlaw8505
> It looks like a car carburetor. Did you turbocharge your rig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be fine. I do not see any problem with that setup. The case is just super long now.


lol. Kinda lol. If I were to hone in on OC, I would say yes







It's nothing fancy though.


----------



## TonyL

@monchee
The MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G is a fine choice for a GPU.
On the top of my head, I do not think there is anything in particular that you need to watch out for. The only major concern was the length of PSU unit (yours being 140mm fully-modular), but you clear with flying colors. Any full length GPU will fit in the future with that PSU.
The other major hurdle does not occur to members until they actually build in the case. Cable management is different for everyone. My best recommendation is to just have patience and dry-fit/route the wires before you zip-tie them down.

@outlaw8505
Does not need to be fancy.







If the machine caters to your taste, then that is what ultimately counts!


----------



## outlaw8505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyL*
> 
> @outlaw8505
> Does not need to be fancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the machine caters to your taste, then that is what ultimately counts!


lol thanks. Was just looking for other opinions. Since I have everything fit in the case, this is obviously "that thing hanging off". I'm pretty sure my temp issues were from some kinks on the rebuild. I had the 120 in a box and thought I would try it.. I'm on the fence with what I think of it and don't really wan to go back if it's all together again.

I'd like to have it done and done by thursday for a lanparty this weekend. Was thinking of throwing it into the case mod contest.


----------



## Rastalicous

Quote:


> Any thoughts on throwing a 120mm rad off the back of my node? I have it mounted and checking for leaks already but it's not fully assembled and a fairly easy reverse.


I'd be worried about the water weight on the back of the rig, that extension + fan + radiator makes the weight way off the frame of the node.
it could be too much for the back of the case.

I'm sure it will be functional i'm just worried about my drunk buddies running into it, and if you took it to a event someone could hit its big bum


----------



## maguskwt

Hi guys,

This is not really node 304 related... But I just found out that there are now the new skylake processors and z170 motherboards out. And I have already bought my DDR3 ram and CPU coolers!







. Since I'm building a new system, should I Base it on skylake and z170 platform? Only thing is there aren't many good mitx z170 boards out yet and I'd like to have an Asus mitx board which is not out yet. The build I was working on was i5 4690k, gtx 970 on Asus z97i-plus board. My concern is if I stick to the z97 platform, will I be very limited in my future upgrading potential? How long do you think my above planned build could serve me?


----------



## aard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maguskwt*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> This is not really node 304 related... But I just found out that there are now the new skylake processors and z170 motherboards out. And I have already bought my DDR3 ram and CPU coolers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Since I'm building a new system, should I Base it on skylake and z170 platform? Only thing is there aren't many good mitx z170 boards out yet and I'd like to have an Asus mitx board which is not out yet. The build I was working on was i5 4690k, gtx 970 on Asus z97i-plus board. My concern is if I stick to the z97 platform, will I be very limited in my future upgrading potential? How long do you think my above planned build could serve me?


This isn't the 775 era anymore, where you could upgrade down the line.
Which ever platform you go for, 2-3 years down the line the new stuff will be running newer chipsets and probably sockets, and you'll be getting a whole new set anyway.

Do you need the machine now? Then get it now, else you can wait forever because something better is coming down the road anyway.

Honestly, the only thing that would push me into waiting for Skylake is if I somehow needed more than 16 GB of RAM in an ITX system. Personally, I find 16 GB to be more than enough for running multiple VMs. If I really needed more, I'd probably be running something bigger and beefier than an ITX machine with an E3 Xeon with it...


----------



## muz29

Hi guys! I'm new to this so please be kind Just bought my Node 304 case and hopefully will be able to show you guys the completed product as soon as possible:thumb:


----------



## Evrain

Guys, a bit of help since I can't seem to be able to get a definitive answer by skimming the thread: is the EVGA Supernova 550GS a PSU that' suitable for the node + a long GPU?
Thanks


----------



## .theMetal

Recently did some trading and some work for a new card, evga 970 ACX. Quickly cranked out a +150 core and a +50 memory overclock and it still runs super quiet, compared to my 670.


----------



## Rastalicous

Looking good, nice and clean build


----------



## Blinkwing

Just sharing some info regarding overclocks & power consumption.

I've got a 980Ti & a 4690K in my Node 304 with a 550W PSU and I've recently tried overclocking my GPU.

This resulted in ~30% increased performance over the reference 980 Ti, and roughly 35% increased power consumption.

Even with that, I'm only measuring a maximum of 370W at the wall in GPU intensive benchmarks. Assuming a CPU overclock adds 30-40W, this means that total consumption would be 400-410W. Plenty of room to spare on the +12V rail! Which is around 540W

GPU temperature did not go over 70 degrees Celsius, which is pretty damn impressive. I do have the Gigabyte G1, which has a damn good cooling solution.


----------



## Evrain

No help for me chosing the PSU?


----------



## Advali

Hi guys, was wondering if the dark rock tf will fit on the node with a z87i-deluxe board. Will I have to remove the support bar for the drive mounts as well as the 140mm fan at the back? Thanks in advance.


----------



## y2kse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kse*
> 
> I ordered the parts last week and the of them arrived today, so I spent the evening assembling it. Here's a crappy cell-phone preview; I'll get some better shots with the dSLR later. I forgot to order a splitter for connecting the front case fans to the motherboard connector. I ended up going down a Xeon E3-1265L V3 (45W TDP, 4C/8T) + ECC RAM path. Total storage is 36 TB + 256 GB.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/x770u45.jpg?2


I finally got around to posting up some better photos of my build.

35.4 TB Online

Fractal Design Node 304
Silverstone Strider Gold 550W + short cable kit
ASRock E3C226D2I
Intel Xeon E3-1265L V3
Corsair H90i AIO
2x 8GB Crucial DDR3-1600 ECC
Plextor M6e 256GB PCI-E SSD (OS and programs)
6x 6 TB WD Reds (for storage pool)
Windows Server 2012 R2 Essentials
Stablebit Drivepool + Scanner to combine the 6x Reds into a single drive pool with selective folder duplication.

This is used to provide full client PC backups for 5 PCs, network storage for user files that need to sync across desktop and notebook PCs, bulk file storage and media streaming (temporarily Mezzmo for DLNA but am migrating over to Plex Media Server). It replaced a HP MediaSmart EX485 with 12TB storage running WHSv1.



http://imgur.com/g72Rfwa




http://imgur.com/O1hX32g




http://imgur.com/FLngtJQ




http://imgur.com/QsaQ9vD


----------



## Blinkwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evrain*
> 
> Guys, a bit of help since I can't seem to be able to get a definitive answer by skimming the thread: is the EVGA Supernova 550GS a PSU that' suitable for the node + a long GPU?
> Thanks


Depends on the GPU, I'd probably go for one of the other 550/650W PSUs mentioned in this thread.

Ideally you'd want to reduce the depth from 160mm down to 140mm. I have a 140mm PSU and my GPU barely fits. Seeing as the EVGA 550GS is 150mm, it would be too tight for my liking.


----------



## aard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evrain*
> 
> No help for me chosing the PSU?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blinkwing*
> 
> Depends on the GPU, I'd probably go for one of the other 550/650W PSUs mentioned in this thread.
> 
> Ideally you'd want to reduce the depth from 160mm down to 140mm. I have a 140mm PSU and my GPU barely fits. Seeing as the EVGA 550GS is 150mm, it would be too tight for my liking.


The EVGA units look interesting, but they are sadly too long with non-ITX graphics cards.

I personally finally went with the Seasonic G550 modular version, as the modular connectors sit lower than the graphics card's lower edge.


----------



## Dischanted

Hey fellow Node 304 Owners.

I'm currently working on something which might interest you here.

Cheaky sneak peak



Any pointer/comments would be welcome


----------



## DPB23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aard*
> 
> The EVGA units look interesting, but they are sadly too long with non-ITX graphics cards.
> 
> I personally finally went with the Seasonic G550 modular version, as the modular connectors sit lower than the graphics card's lower edge.


I've got the 650 GS, it's not ideal but you can still fit medium-sized cards. My GTX 660 is 220mm and fits easily enough with the power cables bent back as far they will go, and anything up to about 260mm should fit without any trouble. It _might_ fit longer cards, but it's difficult to tell whether there would be enough room to bend the bulky ATX cables out of the way. Also, I'm not sure if a card with a backplate would add too much width.

I do regret buying it somewhat, especially since I found a really good deal on an Asus 970 Strix, but there's still that uncertainty as to whether it would fit, and I don't really want to remove the PSU bracket. If I did that I wouldn't have any trouble fitting any card.


----------



## elrompeplacas

What cooler for core i3 4160?
I don't need OC. I only want SILENCE.

I've seen this:
http://www.amazon.es/dp/B0069CQ7BE/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=379MJYB4PRJ9L&coliid=I2ZDE4W4H285E6
http://www.amazon.es/dp/B00606OHQQ/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=379MJYB4PRJ9L&coliid=ICTQ6J9SNO7AU
http://www.amazon.es/dp/B002TG3K14/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=379MJYB4PRJ9L&coliid=IKTUZZFAK7A02
http://www.amazon.es/dp/B0068OI7T8/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=379MJYB4PRJ9L&coliid=I1G3PCTLUB0HOO

or AIO?

thank you!!


----------



## boxfetish

I am putting together a white 304 system now. I recently noticed that the hard drive racks in the white 304 are black but the hd racks in the black 304 are white. Anybody want to trade me their white racks for my black racks? PM me if interested.

Thanks!


----------



## Rastalicous

Sure i got plenty of racks i'd trade for black ones


----------



## damdam88

WILL IT FIT?!









Hey, guys. I bought the Cooler Master V750 Semi-Modular for my node 304 after a loong decision process. Yet, now I have this opportunity to sell my card to a friend and get the EVGA GTX 980 ti Classified with only $120 difference.

I didn't have the opportunity to see how the V750 fits in the Node 304 so I can't manually do the measurements.

The power supply - 150 x 140 x 86mm / 5.9 x 5.5 x 3.4 inch

Hmmm... The classified is huge - 279.4 x 150.8 mm (11 x 5.93")

It's half an inch longer than my old card and it's that ridicilous width that concerns me the most. Do you think it will fit in the node 304 with my small power supply?


----------



## kaspar737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damdam88*
> 
> WILL IT FIT?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, guys. I bought the Cooler Master V750 Semi-Modular for my node 304 after a loong decision process. Yet, now I have this opportunity to sell my card to a friend and get the EVGA GTX 980 ti Classified with only $120 difference.
> 
> I didn't have the opportunity to see how the V750 fits in the Node 304 so I can't manually do the measurements.
> 
> The power supply - 150 x 140 x 86mm / 5.9 x 5.5 x 3.4 inch
> 
> Hmmm... The classified is huge - 279.4 x 150.8 mm (11 x 5.93")
> 
> It's half an inch longer than my old card and it's that ridicilous width that concerns me the most. Do you think it will fit in the node 304 with my small power supply?


Have the same PSU and had a GPU that was 10.7 " x 5.4 ", everything fit just fine.


----------



## kaspar737

Anybody has an idea how SX500-LG PSU would work in this case?


----------



## kennah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> Anybody has an idea how SX500-LG PSU would work in this case?


Just fine. There are sfx mounting holes inside the case. I have a 450w sfx PSU in mine.


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> Anybody has an idea how SX500-LG PSU would work in this case?


Found these posts:

Post #5938

Post #5944


----------



## Prico

will a Sapphire 390 Nitro fit in my case (node 304)?

i know for sure that the Tri-x will fit, but will the Nitro fit aswell?..

390 Nitro = 308 x 127 x 42.3 mm
290 Tri-x = 305 x 113 x 38 mm


----------



## maguskwt

Hi guys,

Finally put together my build. But haven't set up the BIOS and OS yet.

Some hiccups along the way:

1. The Z98I-plus board was out of stock in all of my local shops here. So had to buy Maximus VII Impact instead since I wanted to stick to Asus. About 100USD additional cost argh. (I'm from Singapore btw).

2. Since I am over the budget now, settled for the standard Zotac GTX 970 card. Wanted the Amp Extreme Core edition, but that would have to be ordered online and wait and would have cost me additional shipping cost anyway.

3. The padded Q-shield (or is it I/O shield) was a bit of a pain, as even though I pushed all its borders to click in, it was still giving quite abit of resistance when screwing down the motherboard. Not sure how I get it wrong.

4. Also quite pissed off with the Zalman CNPC 9900 Max Cooler. Out of the box, the alignment of the fan in the middle is not straight. The fan is not really hitting the heat fins so after failing my attempt to straighten it, I let it be.

5. Not sure if I connected the power cable to the mother board wrong. The long one 24-pin was straight forward. But the shorter one, the 8 pin EATX 12 V, doesn't seem to match with my PSU cable. The PSU cable came in a split 2 x 4pin. The shape of one of the 4pin is correct but the other one is not correct, but it could still be inserted, because it has more of the "chamfered square pins". Could someone clarify whether only one 4pin is needed? Anyway, I plugged in both!

6. My cable management is a disaster! Any tips? I thought a modular PSU would have clearer cables! Please look at the photos.

7. One criticism I have of the Node 304 chasis is that, they probably used a power tool to tighten all the thumb screws, it was so tight that when I unscrewed them, the paint peeled off underneath.

Thanks and appreciate your help guys.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maguskwt*


Gotcha added









Try and route the cables down on the bottom of the case. Then use zip ties to hold them down in place. It will take a bit of bending and patience to get them to behave like you want.


----------



## Prico

nice build my friend, congrats.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maguskwt*
> 
> 3. The padded Q-shield (or is it I/O shield) was a bit of a pain, as even though I pushed all its borders to click in, it was still giving quite abit of resistance when screwing down the motherboard. Not sure how I get it wrong.


lol, i have the VI Impact in this case (Z87), and i had the very same problem..
i used so much force to hold the motherboard close to the i/o shield to try and screw it down i thought ill break it..
im gonna buy a Scythe Kotetsu soon to replace my intel cooler.. and im afraid of that i/o shield problem again


----------



## Rastalicous

Totally agree the I/O shield is a pain on the Impact. I fight it every single time i have installed that board.


----------



## aard

What's the point of a padded IO shield anyway? Sounds about as useful as a painting the inside of a car's fuel tank with a leopard skin pattern...


----------



## maguskwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aard*
> 
> What's the point of a padded IO shield anyway? Sounds about as useful as a painting the inside of a car's fuel tank with a leopard skin pattern...


No idea mate, Asus was saying it's one if their 'premium' designs...I guess it's to shield against any interference?


----------



## DPB23

Yeah, this seems to be a drawback of premium motherboards, my MSI Z87I Gaming has one like that too. It only made the installation more awkward, since you have to squish the panel back to screw the motherboard in, rather than just simply slotting into place.


----------



## eatnooM

As someone who has shed blood screwing a fan in near an io shield, I can see the positive to the padded surface without sharp-edged metal prongs. It is a different kind of pain installing a motherboard with the padded shields though!


----------



## wolf3d2

Hello everyone!








Do you know if it's possible to fit another hard drive in the space above the mainboard?
I have an Asrockrack mini-ITX board with low profile passive cooler.

Thanks!


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orvils*
> 
> Post #5938.
> Post #5944


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf3d2*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if it's possible to fit another hard drive in the space above the mainboard?
> I have an Asrockrack mini-ITX board with low profile passive cooler.
> 
> Thanks!


It depends. The drive itself can fit, and if you have a drill you can do the screw mount points (or tape if it's SSD), the problem though is how to wire it up and close the lid safely and without extra slack getting in the way of fans inside the case.

If you're handy with metal working tools you might be able to fabricate a drive mount with the screw holes for the drives and welded or riveted to the rear of the chassis and the cross-brace in the middle that the drive cages screw into.


----------



## grrcarl

Greetings,

I have had a node 304 for a few years, and am looking to upgrade my graphics card. I was wondering what type of GPU cooler is recommended for this case? I can fit a full length card with my PSU (CX600M), but I am not sure whether to go for a GPU with "blower-type" or open air cooling. I currently have a GTX660 with an open air cooler, and that card gets really hot (79-80C) which in turn heats up this case pretty good. The 660 is however a less efficient architecture after all.

Any tips or experiences with either type of cooler would be super helpful







How is the noise vs. case temp with a blower-type cooler, for example. I am looking at buying a GTX 970 to fit in the node and trying to make it as silent as possible.

I have been looking at this Asus or this Gigabyte (cheaper than the Asus, same principle) vs this MSI open-air type card.


----------



## zthan

Hello,

I'm building a Skylake system in a Node 304 soon and I'm wondering which setup of Noctua fans is optimal for this case? I'll need 2x 92mm and one 140mm I presume. Thanks.


----------



## BFire

Which Skylake processor / mthrbd are you eyeing?


----------



## zthan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BFire*
> 
> Which Skylake processor / mthrbd are you eyeing?


ASRock Z170 ITX/ac with an i7 6700k, that's the only Z170 ITX motherboard available to me sadly. I also have a R9 390 which will be included in the build if that means anything.


----------



## elrompeplacas

Is it possible in Node 304 put this cooler with this mobo?

- Asrock Z97E-ITX/AC: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z97E-ITXac/
- Noctua NH-C14S: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&setlng=en&products_id=111&news_id=

I have 6 HDD and a PCI-E x16 card. Are the cables of HDD or PCI-E x16 card a problem for this cooler?


----------



## martintintin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Finally had the chance to work with the Seasonic G550 this weekend (not in a node) it is a really nice power supply. I still am a fan of the Silverstones if you don't mind spending a bit more on the PP05-E short cable kit. They are super short and flexible, and I highly recommend them for working in small spaces like this case.


so could i get the seasonic g550 with silverstone pp05-e cable to build up my node?


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martintintin*
> 
> so could i get the seasonic g550 with silverstone pp05-e cable to build up my node?


negative - get a silverstone psu compatible with the pp05-e kit if you want to use the short cables. otherwise you may find your pc turns into a smoking wreck


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrompeplacas*
> 
> What cooler for core i3 4160?
> I don't need OC. I only want SILENCE.
> 
> I've seen this:
> http://www.amazon.es/dp/B0069CQ7BE/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=379MJYB4PRJ9L&coliid=I2ZDE4W4H285E6
> http://www.amazon.es/dp/B00606OHQQ/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=379MJYB4PRJ9L&coliid=ICTQ6J9SNO7AU
> http://www.amazon.es/dp/B002TG3K14/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=379MJYB4PRJ9L&coliid=IKTUZZFAK7A02
> http://www.amazon.es/dp/B0068OI7T8/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=379MJYB4PRJ9L&coliid=I1G3PCTLUB0HOO
> 
> or AIO?
> 
> thank you!!


The NH-U12 is the best of those options (although the newer U12S and U14S perform better and are quieter).

I would discourage an AIO where noise is a concern - pump noise is much more intrusive than fan noise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grrcarl*
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> I have had a node 304 for a few years, and am looking to upgrade my graphics card. I was wondering what type of GPU cooler is recommended for this case? I can fit a full length card with my PSU (CX600M), but I am not sure whether to go for a GPU with "blower-type" or open air cooling. I currently have a GTX660 with an open air cooler, and that card gets really hot (79-80C) which in turn heats up this case pretty good. The 660 is however a less efficient architecture after all.
> 
> Any tips or experiences with either type of cooler would be super helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the noise vs. case temp with a blower-type cooler, for example. I am looking at buying a GTX 970 to fit in the node and trying to make it as silent as possible.
> 
> I have been looking at this Asus or this Gigabyte (cheaper than the Asus, same principle) vs this MSI open-air type card.


An open air card is always going to be quieter than a blower card by nature of their fans, but at the expense of greater overall system temperatures.

The principle is the same regardless of chassis: an exhaust card will lower system temperatures at the expense of noise, an open card will lower noise as the expense of system temperatures. It's not so much that your 660 runs hot, it's more that you aren't exhausting heat from the chassis quickly enough to maintain efficiency.

I would get the MSI or an ASUS Strix, upgrade your PSU (it is probably noisier than most 970s) and see where you're at. If you're still unhappy with noise you might try replacing the chassis fans - they're good, but there are much better options in terms of noise/performance.


----------



## elrompeplacas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> The NH-U12 is the best of those options (although the newer U12S and U14S perform better and are quieter).
> 
> I would discourage an AIO where noise is a concern - pump noise is much more intrusive than fan noise.
> An open air card is always going to be quieter than a blower card by nature of their fans, but at the expense of greater overall system temperatures.


thank you for the information.
Finally I've tried with U14S and I can't fix the fan. I need use it only the cooler without the fan. When I use the cpu in idle I get 33-36ºC (with 23ºC of the rom and chasis fan at middle). If I put the cpu at full-load I get 75ºC with chasis fan at Low and 62ºC with chassis fan at full. I suppose that if I use a fan with the cooler I get many better temps but this is not possible for the cables of hdds. I want return U14S for the problem of the fan.

So I have 6 hdd and the cables are a problem with U14S. how to solve it?

What do you think about this coolers?

- Noctua NH-C14S
- Noctua NH-C12P SE14
- Scythe SCMG-4000 (without fan)
- Raijintek EreBoss (without fan)

Which is the best? I need put 6hdd and the cables can't touch the vertical fan! it will works?


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrompeplacas*
> 
> thank you for the information.
> Finally I've tried with U14S and I can't fix the fan. I need use it only the cooler without the fan. When I use the cpu in idle I get 33-36ºC (with 23ºC of the rom and chasis fan at middle). If I put the cpu at full-load I get 75ºC with chasis fan at Low and 62ºC with chassis fan at full. I suppose that if I use a fan with the cooler I get many better temps but this is not possible for the cables of hdds. I want return U14S for the problem of the fan.
> 
> So I have 6 hdd and the cables are a problem with U14S. how to solve it?
> 
> What do you think about this coolers?
> 
> - Noctua NH-C14S
> - Noctua NH-C12P SE14
> - Scythe SCMG-4000 (without fan)
> - Raijintek EreBoss (without fan)
> 
> Which is the best? I need put 6hdd and the cables can't touch the vertical fan! it will works?


this is the cooler i used in my node. its small,but great.
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=105&lng=en


----------



## mikeaj

Why not just use the NH-U14S with the fan mounted on the other side (on the back side, away from HDDs), oriented to pull air through? Then remove the back case fan if too close or possibly replace with a slim model.


----------



## martintintin

I'm SO EXCITED! for what I just got and gonna assemble my stuff

Let me introduce myself, I'm a 9 years MAC home user from Hong Kong, had lost the update informations about computer hardwares. Recently I tried to installed bootcamp to play some games but the display card is just too old to handle it so i started to think about to get a PC, knew more about the updates about cpus, display cards... blahblahblah.

And one day I saw some ITX case reports & reviews and made me consider to but a ITX PC. I keep doing the research to find out some good quality case and not difficult to find Node 304.

Luckily I found this forum and got much and much information and the builds, thanks all the people here in the forum to made me so wanted to get my PC and case as soon as I can.

Here's my build, i hope i can handle the assemble as I'm now so noob for that my last assemble was about 12 to 15 years.

CPU : i7-4790
COOLING : Noctua NH-U14s
BOARD : Gigabyte GA-h97n WIFI
RAM : Kingston valueram d3-1600 8g x2
STORAGE : Sandisk Extreme Pro 480g
DISPLAY CARD : Gigabyte GTX960 2g ITX OC
POWER UNIT : Seasonic G550
CASE : Node 304

Description :
People would think about should I get the GTX970 instead of GTX960
As the price for GTX970 in HK is about US$350 and GTX960 is about US$256 acutally is about 100 dollars different, but now i get the ITX GTX 960 is now just $200. The different of $150 I can get some better stuff in my Node 304 like from intel xeon 1230v3 to i7 4790, U14s & G550

1 thing disappointed about can't get the silverstone power unit with pp05-e as I would like a better cable manage but there's no "BUY OUT" from Hong Kong computer shops have the reserve the pp05-e for days so finally i get te G550.

Thanks all the people from the forum I leant alot from here and sorry for my long typing.

Hope i wont spend too long time to build it ha.


----------



## grrcarl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> An open air card is always going to be quieter than a blower card by nature of their fans, but at the expense of greater overall system temperatures.
> 
> The principle is the same regardless of chassis: an exhaust card will lower system temperatures at the expense of noise, an open card will lower noise as the expense of system temperatures. It's not so much that your 660 runs hot, it's more that you aren't exhausting heat from the chassis quickly enough to maintain efficiency.
> 
> I would get the MSI or an ASUS Strix, upgrade your PSU (it is probably noisier than most 970s) and see where you're at. If you're still unhappy with noise you might try replacing the chassis fans - they're good, but there are much better options in terms of noise/performance.


Thanks for the advice, I think will go for the open air card then









Regarding PSU, the recommended 550W models (Seasonic and Silverstone) are not readily available in my country, sadly. But the 650W versions are. They are about the same in price, would you recommend the Seasonic G 650 over the Silverstone ST65F-G? I like the idea of a smaller unit (Silverstone), but I'm also thinking the Seasonic is higher quality and will be quieter?


----------



## elrompeplacas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> this is the cooler i used in my node. its small,but great.
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=105&lng=en


thank you for the information! do you have 6 HDDs with this cooler? any problem with the cables of the hdds with the fan?


----------



## elrompeplacas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martintintin*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm SO EXCITED! for what I just got and gonna assemble my stuff
> 
> Let me introduce myself, I'm a 9 years MAC home user from Hong Kong, had lost the update informations about computer hardwares. Recently I tried to installed bootcamp to play some games but the display card is just too old to handle it so i started to think about to get a PC, knew more about the updates about cpus, display cards... blahblahblah.
> 
> And one day I saw some ITX case reports & reviews and made me consider to but a ITX PC. I keep doing the research to find out some good quality case and not difficult to find Node 304.
> 
> Luckily I found this forum and got much and much information and the builds, thanks all the people here in the forum to made me so wanted to get my PC and case as soon as I can.
> 
> Here's my build, i hope i can handle the assemble as I'm now so noob for that my last assemble was about 12 to 15 years.
> 
> CPU : i7-4790
> COOLING : Noctua NH-U14s
> BOARD : Gigabyte GA-h97n WIFI
> RAM : Kingston valueram d3-1600 8g x2
> STORAGE : Sandisk Extreme Pro 480g
> DISPLAY CARD : Gigabyte GTX960 2g ITX OC
> POWER UNIT : Seasonic G550
> CASE : Node 304
> 
> Description :
> People would think about should I get the GTX970 instead of GTX960
> As the price for GTX970 in HK is about US$350 and GTX960 is about US$256 acutally is about 100 dollars different, but now i get the ITX GTX 960 is now just $200. The different of $150 I can get some better stuff in my Node 304 like from intel xeon 1230v3 to i7 4790, U14s & G550
> 
> 1 thing disappointed about can't get the silverstone power unit with pp05-e as I would like a better cable manage but there's no "BUY OUT" from Hong Kong computer shops have the reserve the pp05-e for days so finally i get te G550.
> 
> Thanks all the people from the forum I leant alot from here and sorry for my long typing.
> 
> Hope i wont spend too long time to build it ha.


I've tried with Noctua NH-U14s and I can't put the fan because the cables of the HDD's stop de fan. If you use only 1 HDD or 2 HDD not problems but if you use 6 HDD with this cooler you will have a problem with the cables. I want to try do fix it with Noctua NH-C14S. The next week I will have the cooler.


----------



## toyz72

i've tired a lot of coolers in the node 304. here is a pic of when i used the c12. i had to order slim fans to make it work.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/1540

let me know how the c14 works out for you. i used the c12,u14,u12,and the u9s. the u9s is by far my favorite cooler for this case,with the u12 coming in second.


----------



## elrompeplacas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i've tired a lot of coolers in the node 304. here is a pic of when i used the c12. i had to order slim fans to make it work.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/1540
> 
> let me know how the c14 works out for you. i used the c12,u14,u12,and the u9s. the u9s is by far my favorite cooler for this case,with the u12 coming in second.


ok, when i try it i will say you that it works or not.

you say that you used this coolers: c12,u14,u12,and the u9s. ok.
but do you used it with 6 hdd's with cables? or only with 1-2 hdds?









the problem is when you put the 6 hdd's and the cables.

I want put a dual tower cooler but with the fan in the midle. With this I don't have problems with the cables of the hdd's. but the dual tower coolers are too much big, i can't fix it. do you know any cooler of dual tower that work in this case?

sorry for my poor english, i'm from spain


----------



## Technicolor

Hi guys









i love this case, i have a question.

Can i fit my Seasonic Platinum 660w Full Modular + Asus 660 DC2 + Noctua NH-C12P SE14 into this case?

link to my product:

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=35&lng=en&set=1

https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/GTX660DC22GD5/specifications/

http://www.seasonicusa.com/Platinum_Series_XP2.htm

thx


----------



## martintintin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrompeplacas*
> 
> I've tried with Noctua NH-U14s and I can't put the fan because the cables of the HDD's stop de fan. If you use only 1 HDD or 2 HDD not problems but if you use 6 HDD with this cooler you will have a problem with the cables. I want to try do fix it with Noctua NH-C14S. The next week I will have the cooler.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrompeplacas*
> 
> I've tried with Noctua NH-U14s and I can't put the fan because the cables of the HDD's stop de fan. If you use only 1 HDD or 2 HDD not problems but if you use 6 HDD with this cooler you will have a problem with the cables. I want to try do fix it with Noctua NH-C14S. The next week I will have the cooler.


was your HDD 3.5" or 2.5"?


----------



## elrompeplacas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martintintin*
> 
> was your HDD 3.5" or 2.5"?


3.5" HDD (x6)


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrompeplacas*
> 
> ok, when i try it i will say you that it works or not.
> 
> you say that you used this coolers: c12,u14,u12,and the u9s. ok.
> but do you used it with 6 hdd's with cables? or only with 1-2 hdds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is when you put the 6 hdd's and the cables.
> 
> I want put a dual tower cooler but with the fan in the midle. With this I don't have problems with the cables of the hdd's. but the dual tower coolers are too much big, i can't fix it. do you know any cooler of dual tower that work in this case?
> 
> sorry for my poor english, i'm from spain


if your determined to use 6 x hdd's,then the smaller cooler is going to be the better choice. you can also use custom cables like these to do sata....

http://www.performance-pcs.com/ppcs-clean-cable-series-power-cables-4-x-sata-sleeved.html

if i where you,i'd go with a low profile cooler,u9s,or an h60 water cooler. i have my doubts that the u14 is even going to work.


----------



## mikeaj

As I mentioned earlier, it's not that complicated. You use the fan in pull (which reduces performance, yes, but not incredibly and certainly not as much as removing the fan entirely). Or get a slimmer dual-tower cooler like say a Cryorig R1 Universal and use the fan in the middle (second fan in pull on the back side optional). Actually, the R1 Universal may even work with the front fan, depending on the placement of the socket, and if you use low-profile enough connectors on the HDD.

Something like this:

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1374-page4.html

That's the older NH-U12P, which is fatter than the NH-U12S / NH-U14S.


----------



## y2kse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrompeplacas*
> 
> the problem is when you put the 6 hdd's and the cables.


I have a build with 6 HDD's. Photos are here. I used a H90i AIO cooler, an assortment of StarTech right- and left-angled SATA cables and these right-angled SATA power connectors.


----------



## elrompeplacas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> if your determined to use 6 x hdd's,then the smaller cooler is going to be the better choice. you can also use custom cables like these to do sata....
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/ppcs-clean-cable-series-power-cables-4-x-sata-sleeved.html
> 
> if i where you,i'd go with a low profile cooler,u9s,or an h60 water cooler. i have my doubts that the u14 is even going to work.


low profile have poor performance, I would like a cooler of normal profile. water cooler of 1 fan i don't like it (too much expensive, silence similar to a good air-cooler, performance similar to a good air-cooler, risk of the water over the hardware).

i'm not sure that cables of the photo be a good solution for me because the power connectors of the hdd in fractal 304 are opposite so in one pair of hdd I need put one connector in the top and one connector in below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, it's not that complicated. You use the fan in pull (which reduces performance, yes, but not incredibly and certainly not as much as removing the fan entirely). Or get a slimmer dual-tower cooler like say a Cryorig R1 Universal and use the fan in the middle (second fan in pull on the back side optional). Actually, the R1 Universal may even work with the front fan, depending on the placement of the socket, and if you use low-profile enough connectors on the HDD.
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1374-page4.html
> 
> That's the older NH-U12P, which is fatter than the NH-U12S / NH-U14S.


very very interesting Cryorig R1 Universal. First I try it with Noctua NH-C14S after I will try it with Cryorig R1 Universal.

Are you sure that Cryorig R1 Universal can puts inside of fractal 304 with 6 hdds?


----------



## elrompeplacas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kse*
> 
> I have a build with 6 HDD's. Photos are here. I used a H90i AIO cooler, an assortment of StarTech right- and left-angled SATA cables and these right-angled SATA power connectors.


i'm thinking in H90i but, ¿is water bomb many silence?? i'm afraid for leak of water.


----------



## elrompeplacas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kse*
> 
> I have a build with 6 HDD's. Photos are here. I used a H90i AIO cooler, an assortment of StarTech right- and left-angled SATA cables and these right-angled SATA power connectors.


is it possible put the fan of the H90i in the other side? for inject air directly over the radiator. is it possible do it this?


----------



## y2kse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrompeplacas*
> 
> i'm thinking in H90i but, ¿is water bomb many silence?? i'm afraid for leak of water.


I can't hear the pump or the fan; my system is currently idling at 38°C with the rear fan spinning at 800 RPM. AIO coolers are very reliable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrompeplacas*
> 
> is it possible put the fan of the H90i in the other side? for inject air directly over the radiator. is it possible do it this?


You could reverse the direction of the fan so it pulls air in from the back. I don't think there was room to put the radiator against the back of the case.


----------



## elrompeplacas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kse*
> 
> I can't hear the pump or the fan; my system is currently idling at 38°C with the rear fan spinning at 800 RPM. AIO coolers are very reliable.
> You could reverse the direction of the fan so it pulls air in from the back. I don't think there was room to put the radiator against the back of the case.


I don't want inject air from the back. I would like that hot air go outsite of the case.

Sorry for my poor english. this is:

EXTERIOR || RADIATOR | rear-FAN
<======= <==== <=====
AIR HOT GO OUTSITE

you remember that the 2 frontal fans inject air inside of the case.


----------



## elrompeplacas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kse*
> 
> I can't hear the pump or the fan; my system is currently idling at 38°C with the rear fan spinning at 800 RPM. AIO coolers are very reliable.
> You could reverse the direction of the fan so it pulls air in from the back. I don't think there was room to put the radiator against the back of the case.


in your photo you put the fan like this:

EXTERIOR || rear-FAN | RADIATOR
<======= <==== <=====
AIR HOT GO OUTSITE but you not inject air over the radiator! the performance is not good.


----------



## y2kse

First, you could reverse the front fans to exhaust. Second, there is generally not much difference between push vs pull (you are still moving about the same amount of air across the radiator). Third, you could probably do a push/pull setup if you got a fan splitter for the one CPU fan header.


----------



## HZCH

Hi everybody!

I wanted to get some advices about a lot of things because I'd like to change things in my Node 304... So comes the *ADD ME* time, if I believe so









So : I've built my rig 1 year and a half ago, as a late christmas/ birthday/ procrastination. At the beginning, it had the following parts:

CPU: Intel i5 4670k. Because OC, which I wasn't considering yet. Because Games
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-u12s. Because it fits, and got one of the best premium efficiency
MB: Asus Z87i-pro (C2). Because OC, which I wasn't considering yet. And 4 PWM controlers
RAM: KINGSTON HyperX Blu 1x8GB (1600Mhz, C10). I didn't know what to choose, so I followed some advices from the _French_ Node 304 fan club at canardpc.com
GPU: MSI GTX760 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC
HDD: SEAGATE Barracuda, 2TB
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Evo, 120GB
DA CASE: NODE 304
Front fan: 2x beQuiet! SilentWings 2 92mm PWM, to replace stock fans
Rear fan: Noctua NF-A14 PWM, because it's Noctua
PSU: Seasonic G-Series 550W, because it's one of the universally recommended PSU if you want a long video card
I then upgraded the GPU, the RAM, and the SSD:

RAM: G.SKILL TridentX 2x8GB (2400MHz CL10) (I COULD, SO I HAD TO, SO I DID)
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 770 ACX Cooler 2 GB (a free EVGA GTX770 against the MSI GTX760 my brother gave me for my birthday)
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO, 500GB (bigger, and seemingly without firmware issue&#8230; It lets me install more games on it. For reactivity. Yes, I thought I could improve my skills at BF4. Actually I can't







)
The RAM upgrade went wrong on three levels : first, I couldn't put it with its overkill-heat-sink in the first slot; then, _I was too lazy to remove the CPU cooler_, so I removed the heat sink. The screw was so tight I nearly disintegrated it. Finally, I hadn't fitted it to the bottom so, of course, my rig wasn't starting: hopefully, there is some diagnostic LED on the MB, so I deciphered the ASUS manual (I'm a french-speaking Swiss) before correctly fitting the memory.


One month ago, I decided I was tired enough of the weird noises coming from the Node. And my body, my body was ready for an initial benchmark. I was so disappointed by the initial results I opened the Node: the cable management was such a disaster it made my eyes bleed.
So I've started to remove everything except the motherboard and the CPU cooler:

On the two intake front fan, I've swapped the no-vibration screws for normal ones, since the dust filter couldn't fit properly
I've re-managed all the cables so there's a wind tunnel front the front to the CPU cooler
I've even re-routed some fan cables, because I could




The results : I've tested the rig again, to win 99 points on firestrike 1.1. Well at least the cable management is better







and there's no more vibration noise...

Some days ago, I've launched XTU to OC the CPU a little bit. I haven't understood anything, so I've tried the "Quick and Dirty" OC by Intel God (LinusTech). It was looking stable, so I've stressed it gently through XTU (only 3x 10 minutes). Then I've kept on reading you all on overclock.net.
Now, because of you all, I've decided that :

I have to refit the RAM heat sink, because there is no place problem for it
I should cleanup the Node, my pictures show there's a lot of dust in it
I want to investigate the front-panel cables and PCB, because the activity LED seems to be dead, but the USB3 ports don't properly work either
I NEED 60FPS in The Witcher 3, fullHD, full details








I can't bear the pitched humming/ whining of the EVGA at 1350RPM (minimum RPM - and I've checked, it seems it's not the PSU), so of course, I want a new overkill videocard which will barely fit in the Node 304
I want to put the SSD behind the front panel, for a better venting
I want to hang the HDD with a rubber band, or put it on the PSU with 3M pads, for a better venting
I want shorter, sleeved modular cables, because.
I want a NH-D15S, because IF I CAN. I mean, without bending it (meaning I'll have to remove the mid-upper cross section where the HDD rack is held&#8230; er&#8230; meaning I'll have to move the HDD and the SSD anyway)
I would like to know if it could be a good idea to invert the air flow : considering the amount of air displaced through the case, wouldn't be more logical to push air through the 140mm rear fan, and to pull it through the smaller front fans, creating a positive pressure
On a more serious note, it seems my CPU shows a 12° discrepancy at full load between the cores, when they are all tuned at the same ratio during OC. Gotta test it again (stock and OC) but maybe a TIM change would be nice?

If you've read everything, overclock member, know that everything on this last list of questions/ remarks has been caused by reading this thread. So it's your fault


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martintintin*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*


Both added to the list









Shorter sleeved modular cables would help a ton. I'm not sure you would see a huge difference going from that NH-u12s to the NH-D15S (although it should fit with no problems).

I would say moving the drives out of the way for sure. Flipping the directions of the fans might or might not help. It might help if you find a gpu that exhausts straight out of the back of the case. Otherwise, both cpu and gpu exhausting into the case might be a bit too much heat build up.

Lastly, I'm guessing you would need a 980ti to max out The Witcher 3 (I've yet to play so someone correct me if I'm wrong) but what resolution would you be playing at?


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Both added to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shorter sleeved modular cables would help a ton. I'm not sure you would see a huge difference going from that NH-u12s to the NH-D15S (although it should fit with no problems).
> 
> I would say moving the drives out of the way for sure. Flipping the directions of the fans might or might not help. It might help if you find a gpu that exhausts straight out of the back of the case. Otherwise, both cpu and gpu exhausting into the case might be a bit too much heat build up.
> 
> Lastly, I'm guessing you would need a 980ti to max out The Witcher 3 (I've yet to play so someone correct me if I'm wrong) but what resolution would you be playing at?


Thx! I guess I'll avoid flipping the flux direction for now... I'm looking for an MSI GTX980Ti Gaming, an Asus STarIX, or "Just" any gtx980. I know it's supposed to be overkill for the resolution I want to play to the Witcher 3, full détails, at 60fps: 1920x1080...


----------



## elrompeplacas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i've tired a lot of coolers in the node 304. here is a pic of when i used the c12. i had to order slim fans to make it work.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/1540
> 
> let me know how the c14 works out for you. i used the c12,u14,u12,and the u9s. the u9s is by far my favorite cooler for this case,with the u12 coming in second.


Finally I try it but it not works. NH-C14S is too much big! I can put inside but the inferior cables of hdd are clogged. the rear fan of the case are very very hurry, rub, touch it (this is with my mobo)
tomorrow I will put any photo.

Noctua NH-C14S with 6 HDDs (not work):















Noctua NH-U14S with 6HHDs (not work):


----------



## elrompeplacas

@toyz72

photos added in the last post.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrompeplacas*
> 
> @toyz72
> 
> photos added in the last post.


i figured the c14 wasnt going to work. the u14 might have worked using different fans,or maybe switching the fan to the back side like mentioned earlier. heres the fans i used the get more space....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242033

these are 140mm with 120 mounting holes. you might be able to make them work with the u14.

other than that,i recommend trying the u9s,or just going with something like an h60.


----------



## HZCH

@elrompeplacas, I haven't go through all your posts, but why not try a Noctua NH-u12s, with angled cables? Is it possible with your hard drive configuration?

The review "NH-u14s versus NH-u12S" on guru3d.com shows the u14s is 7mm thicker than the u12s...

But because I can't figure how those are centered, I don't know how much place you could gain if you switched to the NH-u12s...

Gess I'm gonna open my node to check it out


----------



## Technicolor

New configuration for Node 304

GPU Gigabyte GTX 960 Mini 2 Gb

RAM DDR3 Corsair Vengeance Blue Low Profile 1600MHz 8GB (2x4GB) CL9

HD Storage Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB 3.5"

SSD Samsung 256

CPU Intel Core i5-4670 3.4GHz 6MB Socket 1150 84W Haswell

CPU Cooler Noctua NH-C12P SE14

MB Gigabyte Mod 1150 GBT Z97N-WIFI or MSI Mod 1150 Z97I AC 7851-001R

PSU Seasonic Platinum 660w Full Modular

for you is it ok?

thx


----------



## phantommaggot

Accidentally...... bought a node 304 today
Ebay... eesh... LOL
Guess I'll be building it up to house all these hard drives I have around.....

I'm gonna move some of the parts from my sg10 over.
I'll have to buy a motherboard. Gonna get an asrock h97 for the wifi and sata plugs. Plus I should be able to o.c. my 3258 pretty well with it.
I also have a cx600 PSU i'm gonna try to use. untill I can grab up a better unit.
Just gonna run off the intel graphics for a little while.
I want it to be a mix of pretty, quiet, and functional. Just to store all my junk and plug it into a tv.

Anyone know of any build logs of black nodes and windows. I'm looking for some inspiration.

Anyways, This should be the parts list....

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Pentium G3258 3.2GHz Dual-Core Processor ($64.88 @ OutletPC)
*Motherboard:* ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($66.98 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($53.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* A-Data Premier Pro SP600 128GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($47.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Builder 600W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply ($64.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $298.83
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-09-18 11:47 EDT-0400_


----------



## toyz72

@Technicolor .......im not sure about that psu. if its under 160mm it might be worth a shot. but by your pc spec's,you dont need more than a 450wpsu. the cooler you choose is also a very tight fit. i just posted a link up above showing how tight of a fit it is.

examples of good coolers for this case would be,u12s or u9s. there are much cheaper coolers out there that will work also.

i found staying 140mm and under works best for psu's.


----------



## Fritzz

Hey all,

Long time lurker, but figured it was time to contribute. I built this thing a couple years ago and it has been rock solid ever since. Ultimately I wanted a SFF server with hot swappable capabilities that could hold 6 HDDs. It serves as my central location for my families data and media distribution via Plex, iTunes and whatever else I can get to run on WHS. I used StabeBit Drivepool to replace the loss of the ability to pool data when I moved to WHS 2011, StableBit Scanner to keep my HDDs safe and Cloudberry backup to Amazon Web Services to keep my data safe. My biggest mod was cramming the 3 to 5 Supermicro bay and making the front into a door for easy access.

Thanks for taking a look and let me know if you have any questions.

More pics available in my album:


----------



## Technicolor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> @Technicolor .......im not sure about that psu. if its under 160mm it might be worth a shot. but by your pc spec's,you dont need more than a 450wpsu. the cooler you choose is also a very tight fit. i just posted a link up above showing how tight of a fit it is.
> 
> examples of good coolers for this case would be,u12s or u9s. there are much cheaper coolers out there that will work also.
> 
> i found staying 140mm and under works best for psu's.


ok i understand, thx friend








i cant change my psu because i take it from my old pc but i i have bought the cpu cooler Noctua u9s









other changes?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*


You are added! Really awesome modding there!


----------



## martintintin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martintintin*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm SO EXCITED! for what I just got and gonna assemble my stuff
> 
> Let me introduce myself, I'm a 9 years MAC home user from Hong Kong, had lost the update informations about computer hardwares. Recently I tried to installed bootcamp to play some games but the display card is just too old to handle it so i started to think about to get a PC, knew more about the updates about cpus, display cards... blahblahblah.
> 
> And one day I saw some ITX case reports & reviews and made me consider to but a ITX PC. I keep doing the research to find out some good quality case and not difficult to find Node 304.
> 
> Luckily I found this forum and got much and much information and the builds, thanks all the people here in the forum to made me so wanted to get my PC and case as soon as I can.
> 
> Here's my build, i hope i can handle the assemble as I'm now so noob for that my last assemble was about 12 to 15 years.
> 
> CPU : i7-4790
> COOLING : Noctua NH-U14s
> BOARD : Gigabyte GA-h97n WIFI
> RAM : Kingston valueram d3-1600 8g x2
> STORAGE : Sandisk Extreme Pro 480g
> DISPLAY CARD : Gigabyte GTX960 2g ITX OC
> POWER UNIT : Seasonic G550
> CASE : Node 304
> 
> Description :
> People would think about should I get the GTX970 instead of GTX960
> As the price for GTX970 in HK is about US$350 and GTX960 is about US$256 acutally is about 100 dollars different, but now i get the ITX GTX 960 is now just $200. The different of $150 I can get some better stuff in my Node 304 like from intel xeon 1230v3 to i7 4790, U14s & G550
> 
> 1 thing disappointed about can't get the silverstone power unit with pp05-e as I would like a better cable manage but there's no "BUY OUT" from Hong Kong computer shops have the reserve the pp05-e for days so finally i get te G550.
> 
> Thanks all the people from the forum I leant alot from here and sorry for my long typing.
> 
> Hope i wont spend too long time to build it ha.


so sorry for the late update
here some photos for my node 304






final


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technicolor*
> 
> ok i understand, thx friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant change my psu because i take it from my old pc but i i have bought the cpu cooler Noctua u9s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other changes?


the power supply bracket can be removed,but need to secure the power supply. removing the bracket will give you more room.


----------



## HZCH

I was thinking about how to move the psu so I can get à seasonic 650w platinium, or another similar, quiet, efficient, powerful Psu with modular cables... So I can put à New overkill vidéo card like à 980ti...

What is the Best way to secure the psu without risking generating noise? Double face tape? Velcro? Or something else?


----------



## lexsan

Sold Msi 970 and bought an Asus 980 ti Strix for cheap refurbished.

2 hours of re-building the insides, but it fits if you try hard enough.


----------



## HZCH

@lexsan
Quote:


> I was thinking about how to move the psu so I can get à seasonic 650w platinium, or another similar, quiet, efficient, powerful Psu with modular cables... So I can put à New overkill vidéo card like à 980ti...
> 
> What is the Best way to secure the psu without risking generating noise? Double face tape? Velcro? Or something else?


Quote:


> Sold Msi 970 and bought an Asus 980 ti Strix for cheap refurbished.
> 
> 2 hours of re-building the insides, but it fits if you try hard enough.


*HOW DID YOU SQUASH THAT 980ti IN IT??*









What PSU do you have?


----------



## lexsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> @lexsan
> 
> *HOW DID YOU SQUASH THAT 980ti IN IT??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What PSU do you have?


G 650, should post all my specs later.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6332690


----------



## taem

Does Hyper 212 Evo allow use of all hdd cages without the need for angled cables? Been browsing the thread but haven't seen a definitive answer. I know it'll fit the case, but I need the hdd cages. Won't be using the pcie slot.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Does Hyper 212 Evo allow use of all hdd cages without the need for angled cables? Been browsing the thread but haven't seen a definitive answer. I know it'll fit the case, but I need the hdd cages. Won't be using the pcie slot.


I think you'll only be able to get away with that with the fan in a pull config.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martintintin*


Added!


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> You are added! Really awesome modding there!


Thanks!

Now seeing that an ASUS Strix 980 ti fits, makes me want to downsize my gaming PC!!!!


----------



## Thral

Hey guys!

I am a happy new owner of the node 304. Unfortunately I got a problem with my audio. I have msi B85i gamming edition and the problem is when I plug-in my head-set in the front panel it just suck so hard. The voice form youtube is crap and from winamp it lacks a lot of bass. When I plug-in straight ro the back panel of Mobo it works perfectly. Do u have such problems? Any solutions?

Cheers


----------



## elrompeplacas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> @elrompeplacas, I haven't go through all your posts, but why not try a Noctua NH-u12s, with angled cables? Is it possible with your hard drive configuration?
> 
> The review "NH-u14s versus NH-u12S" on guru3d.com shows the u14s is 7mm thicker than the u12s...
> 
> But because I can't figure how those are centered, I don't know how much place you could gain if you switched to the NH-u12s...
> 
> Gess I'm gonna open my node to check it out


thank you for the information.

Noctua NH-U12S + angled cables can be a good solution but SATA data cables is not the only problem, SATA power cables is another problem. Too much problems with the cables. Maybe can work but finally I will put the H90 or I will consider the Raijintek EreBoss or Scythe SCMG-4000 in passive mode (without fan). I don't know if EreBoss or SCMG-4000 will work or not.

If I consider the cost of the cables the final cost of NH-U12S + cables it is similar to H90.

¿EreBoss or SCMG-4000 in passive mode, will works?

Thank you for the information!


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrompeplacas*
> 
> thank you for the information.
> 
> Noctua NH-U12S + angled cables can be a good solution but SATA data cables is not the only problem, SATA power cables is another problem. Too much problems with the cables. Maybe can work but finally I will put the H90 or I will consider the Raijintek EreBoss or Scythe SCMG-4000 in passive mode (without fan). I don't know if EreBoss or SCMG-4000 will work or not.
> 
> If I consider the cost of the cables the final cost of NH-U12S + cables it is similar to H90.
> 
> ¿EreBoss or SCMG-4000 in passive mode, will works?
> 
> Thank you for the information!


dont take this the wrong way....but you seem to like to choose parts no one really recommends? what your trying to do shouldnt be this hard.

please list the parts you have for this build again.


----------



## elrompeplacas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> dont take this the wrong way....but you seem to like to choose parts no one really recommends? what your trying to do shouldnt be this hard.
> 
> please list the parts you have for this build again.


i know that nobody recommends this coolers hahaha. but in passive mode no noise and for i3 can be a interesting option. or not?

I want put this:

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z97E-ITXac/
http://ark.intel.com/es-es/products/77488/Intel-Core-i3-4160-Processor-3M-Cache-3_60-GHz
http://www.hyperxgaming.com/us/memory/savage
http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/249

and any of this coolers:

- Cryorig R1 Universal (in passive mode)
- Scythe SCMG-4000 (in passive mode)
- Raijintek EreBoss (in passive mode)
- Noctua NH-U9S (in active or passive mode)
- Corsair H90 (in active mode)

i have all the components excepts the cooler!!

all opinions are welcome, thank you for your points of view!









PS in the future i will put i7 4790K


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrompeplacas*
> 
> i know that nobody recommends this coolers hahaha. but in passive mode no noise and for i3 can be a interesting option. or not?
> 
> I want put this:
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z97E-ITXac/
> http://ark.intel.com/es-es/products/77488/Intel-Core-i3-4160-Processor-3M-Cache-3_60-GHz
> http://www.hyperxgaming.com/us/memory/savage
> http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/249
> 
> and any of this coolers:
> 
> - Cryorig R1 Universal (in passive mode)
> - Scythe SCMG-4000 (in passive mode)
> - Raijintek EreBoss (in passive mode)
> - Noctua NH-U9S (in active or passive mode)
> - Corsair H90 (in active mode)
> 
> i have all the components excepts the cooler!!
> 
> all opinions are welcome, thank you for your points of view!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS in the future i will put i7 4790K


im guessing your not planing for a gpu? if it where me,i'd try the u9s,u12,or something with a 120mm rad. i have my doubts that anything like an h60 will be silent,but if your not running a gpu or oc'ing it might be doable.


----------



## elrompeplacas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> im guessing your not planing for a gpu? if it where me,i'd try the u9s,u12,or something with a 120mm rad. i have my doubts that anything like an h60 will be silent,but if your not running a gpu or oc'ing it might be doable.


I don't want put GPU card in the future. I need use a NIC card of 10GBe in the only PCI slot.
are you sure that H90 is not be silent? If H90 is not silent I will use a passive cooler during the core i3. When I change to i7 I will change the cooler.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrompeplacas*
> 
> I don't want put GPU card in the future. I need use a NIC card of 10GBe in the only PCI slot.
> are you sure that H90 is not be silent? If H90 is not silent I will use a passive cooler during the core i3. When I change to i7 I will change the cooler.


i might be wrong,but i think other people that used the h90 had to modify the mounting holes for the fan?i still think a single tower cooler would do a better job,and you wouldnt need to replace it when you pick up an i7.


----------



## claes

Very nice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrompeplacas*
> 
> I don't want put GPU card in the future. I need use a NIC card of 10GBe in the only PCI slot.
> are you sure that H90 is not be silent? If H90 is not silent I will use a passive cooler during the core i3. When I change to i7 I will change the cooler.


Air coolers will always be quieter than AIO water cooling units due to additional noise provided by the low-quality pump. I would highly discourage an AIO if noise is a concern.

Go with the U9S - it's a solid performer and should leave you plenty of space for SATA cables.


----------



## elrompeplacas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i might be wrong,but i think other people that used the h90 had to modify the mounting holes for the fan?i still think a single tower cooler would do a better job,and you wouldnt need to replace it when you pick up an i7.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Very nice
> Air coolers will always be quieter than AIO water cooling units due to additional noise provided by the low-quality pump. I would highly discourage an AIO if noise is a concern.
> 
> Go with the U9S - it's a solid performer and should leave you plenty of space for SATA cables.


Thank you for the information. So I will discard AIO.

Only one more thing...

I have seen this cooler: Noctua NH-D9L. Is it s a dual tower but little.

It is very similar to Noctua NH-U9S.

which cooler do you think is the best? performance is similar? any problem with 6 HHDs?


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I think you'll only be able to get away with that with the fan in a pull config.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elrompeplacas*
> 
> thank you for the information.
> 
> Noctua NH-U12S + angled cables can be a good solution but SATA data cables is not the only problem, SATA power cables is another problem. Too much problems with the cables.


Well dam I wonder if there is a tower cooler with mounting bracket (hate push pins) out there that I can use with a Node 304 and still use all 3 hdd brackets. I thought I had read in this thread that the U12s works but this post makes it seem like it's iffy.

Hyper 212 Evo: 51mm depth, 80mm with fan in push

Hyper T4: 44mm depth, 72.5 with fan in push

U12s: 45mm depth, 71mm with fan in push

I think these 3 are as thin as it gets. Guess I'll try the T4 since it's 30% the cost of a U12s.


----------



## elrompeplacas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Well dam I wonder if there is a tower cooler with mounting bracket (hate push pins) out there that I can use with a Node 304 and still use all 3 hdd brackets. I thought I had read in this thread that the U12s works but this post makes it seem like it's iffy.
> 
> Hyper 212 Evo: 51mm depth, 80mm with fan in push
> 
> Hyper T4: 44mm depth, 72.5 with fan in push
> 
> U12s: 45mm depth, 71mm with fan in push
> 
> I think these 3 are as thin as it gets. Guess I'll try the T4 since it's 30% the cost of a U12s.


thank you for the information. may be the U12s can be a good solution for 3 hdd brackets.

I don't know if the hight of NH-U9S or Noctua NH-D9L can be a problem for the cables. The idea is the cables of hdd are on the top of the cooler.

So i think that i need test it one each one









any software for simulate if one cooler can put inside?









PS:
I remember:
Noctua NH-U14S: 52mm (ok), 78 mm (with fan) (not work)


----------



## Evrain

*Add me!* Finally, after five months, after all the rage at cable management and that damn CPU cooler, it is done. It took some jury rigging, some gardening iron wire, a decent amount of cuts on my hand, but now I can finally enjoy Black Ops 2 the way it was meant to be


----------



## SwollenNerd

Hello everyone, thought I should share my build for my girlfriend.
A water cooled node 304 with here favourite colour pink. She also like skulls.




It's still not finished yet, but you can see where it's going.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evrain*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwollenNerd*


Both added


----------



## Rastalicous

@SwollenNerd is that a d5 pump? looks very nice! make sure you give us a finished photo


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwollenNerd*
> 
> Hello everyone, thought I should share my build for my girlfriend.
> A water cooled node 304 with here favourite colour pink. She also like skulls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still not finished yet, but you can see where it's going.


Wow that's neat, keep us updated, what's the water cooling plan and parts?


----------



## DrZbZ2gpHO

Dear owners! Please help a system builder with some questions regarding potentially joining the Node 304 owners club.









struggling with some hardware availability issues here.









I'm going to be building a gaming version of Node 304. that's going to be quiet.

It's going to be equipped either with Asus GTX 970 or Asus 980.

Intel Core i5 4690K for now. No decent mobo choices for the new platform + a higher price tag on newer platform components that is not really needed.

ASUS Z97I-PLUS as it's the only one available. 

1 SSD and 2 HDDs most likely, but I want to solve the issue with having drive bays available for 4 HDDs with the cooler. Just in case I reconfigure this build for a NAS somewhere in the future by swapping out components.

Need your help in the following:
1) Cooler choice. I plan on keeping hard drive bays for 4 hdds. I typically go with "Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo" because I had great experience with them, but I've read somewhere that it's not going to be compatible with Node 304. :/

What are my alternatives except the ones mentioned in this article: "Moving to the interior, we recommend utilizing a thin tower heatsink like the Scythe Ashura, Phanteks PH-TC12DX, Noctua NH-U12S/U14S, or SilverStone Argon series"

The only one I have available for purchase is "SilverStone Argon Series SST-AR03". Will it do? Or maybe I can still use Hyper 212 Evo?









2) PSU. :/ I want a quiet one that will fit in this case. I've read a lot of concerns about modular ones specifically in Node 304, but no definitive answers on the PSUs available to me (No SeaSonic, be quiet, kingwin). Maybe if you can suggest a list of them that are known to work in combinations with GTX970/980?

The one I'm looking at right now is "SilverStone Nightjar series NJ520" it's one of the few available to me, but it's modular and quite lengthy, so I'm not sure. :/
The other one is "SilverStone SFX Series SX500-LG", will it be quiet? Will it have enough juice to run Asus GTX 980, 2 HDDs and 1 SSD?








3) What would you recommend for HDDs? I plan on making a mirror of two HDDs. Mainly to store data, but it seems that I will offload some games/filedump there as well, as most games do not care about storage that much. I read some concerns about WD Green series in terms of constant spin-up process that nukes the life cycle of the disk. I have my eyes on Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 1 TB drives for now. But i'm afraid of vibration a bit.









4) I don't have a decent choice of ITX boards available for LGA1151 at this point, so maybe I should just wait and pick up the new platform already. But it doesn't seem like much of a win over my current choice.

Thank you, gentlemen!


----------



## Waleh

Hello guys! So, I'm thinking of building my first real high end PC. I decided to go ITX because of the portability as I travel and would like to take the PC along with me (plus I think ITX is awesome!). I am planning on building a pretty beast rig in the Node 304 for 1440p gaming. These are the components I want to use:

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/mFdRmG

My main questions are:
How does the build look overall?
Do you guys think I'll have any heat issues running at stock/mild overclock? (With the Noctua cooler and case fans I'm hoping that it will stay cool and quiet) Also, if I'm only mildly overclocking should I just opt for the 212 EVO and save some money?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## claes

That is some exceptional cable and tube management, nicely done.


----------



## Remizon

Deleted


----------



## AMDATI

I always feel like I've won when I see people with custom liquid cooled setups that are half the machine I have with stock cooling


----------



## Fritzz

I will take a stab at this. Mine is obviously more for data storage, but I have been considering downsizing my gaming machine for some Node on Node action








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrZbZ2gpHO*
> 
> 1) Cooler choice. I plan on keeping hard drive bays for 4 hdds. I typically go with "Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo" because I had great experience with them, but I've read somewhere that it's not going to be compatible with Node 304. :/
> 
> What are my alternatives except the ones mentioned in this article: "Moving to the interior, we recommend utilizing a thin tower heatsink like the Scythe Ashura, Phanteks PH-TC12DX, Noctua NH-U12S/U14S, or SilverStone Argon series"


From the looks of it the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo should be just fine. It's dimensions are 159mm (H) x 116mm (W) x 51mm (D) the Noctua U12S is 158mm (H) x 125mm (W) x 45mm (D) so you are only talking about 6mm or 1/4" difference in the thickness of the coolers. The SST-AR03 159mm (H) x 140mm (W) x 50mm (D).

Also did some Googe-Fu and found this post with pictures of the Hyper 212 Evo installed in a Node.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrZbZ2gpHO*
> 
> 2) PSU. :/ I want a quiet one that will fit in this case. I've read a lot of concerns about modular ones specifically in Node 304, but no definitive answers on the PSUs available to me (No SeaSonic, be quiet, kingwin). Maybe if you can suggest a list of them that are known to work in combinations with GTX970/980?
> 
> The one I'm looking at right now is "SilverStone Nightjar series NJ520" it's one of the few available to me, but it's modular and quite lengthy, so I'm not sure. :/
> The other one is "SilverStone SFX Series SX500-LG", will it be quiet? Will it have enough juice to run Asus GTX 980, 2 HDDs and 1 SSD?


Here's what Fractal says on their site:

ATX PSUs, up to 160mm in length (To fit in combination with a long graphics card, PSUs with modular connectors on the back typically need to be shorter than 160 mm)
Graphics cards, up to 310mm in length, when 2 HDD slots (1 HDD hanging bracket total) are removed (Graphics cards longer than 170 mm will conflict with PSUs longer than 160mm)
This was going to be a major dilemma for my build, making sure I have enough juice to run my 980 ti. You can remove the psu mounting bracket to give you a few more mm of space. The NJ520 is 160mm so it's starting to push the limits of space. I don't have first hand experience sticking an ATX psu into the case, so maybe someone who has will chime in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrZbZ2gpHO*
> 
> 3) What would you recommend for HDDs? I plan on making a mirror of two HDDs. Mainly to store data, but it seems that I will offload some games/filedump there as well, as most games do not care about storage that much. I read some concerns about WD Green series in terms of constant spin-up process that nukes the life cycle of the disk. I have my eyes on Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 1 TB drives for now. But i'm afraid of vibration a bit.


I have 5 of the 2TB versions in my Node server and I don't notice spin up/vibration at all. With the Node's stock HDD brackets and their anti vibration mounting I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## DrZbZ2gpHO

Thank you for your reply, Fritzz!

159mm (H) x 116mm (W) x 51mm (D) - Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
158mm (H) x 125mm (W) x 45mm (D) - Noctua U12S
159mm (H) x 140mm (W) x 50mm (D) - The SST-AR03
+ 120mm x 120mm x 25mm fans

It seems there's no difference between Hyper 212 Evo and the AR03 then.

The post you've linked makes me sad.










"_212 Evo backplate and the P8Z77-I Deluxe's circuitry_" - some crazy workarounds







Rubber and some juggling.
"_Memory and the 212 Evo_" - low-profile memory should be used I take it? But it does not mention if both slots will fit.
"_Now, spots 1 + 2 are taken up by the full size graphics card, spot 6 can easily fit one full size 3.5" drive in the rightmost bay, but spots 3-5 are ridiculously hard to fit 3.5" drives into (2.5" drives you can mount backwards - in fact I recommend it if your PSU's cables are long enough - so they're fine). To do it, I had to whip out some SATA cables with 90° connectors from a previous build (the P8Z77-I Deluxe package gives you 1x 90° 6GB/s SATA cable_" - this is my scenario too it seems, I will have an M.2 type SSD disk mounted on the back and two 3.5 disks in mirror in slots 6 and 5. Slot 5 is going to be a pain to assemble.
I've actually contacted the PSU support and their reply was a bit shady and non-definite:
Quote:


> Dear ******,
> 
> Many thanks for your request.
> 
> According to specification of Fractal Design PSUs need to be shorter than 160mm with modular cable management if you are going to install long expansion cards.
> As our PSU Nightjar Series NJ520 has got modular cable management and a length of 160mm it might be tough.
> 
> Best regards,


So it's not compatible, unless I use two-way scotch to mount the PSU a bit closer to the other case side.

Eh, so I'll probably keep my fingers crossed and hope I can get Seasonic Platinum Fanless 520W PSU for this build. Cause it just might be that I'll find some available.

If someone's interested the only other PSU that qualified the Node 304 mini-ITX and the silence craze were:
Corsair CS550M 550W modular 80 PLUS Gold or Corsair CS550M 450W modular 80 PLUS Gold - both are semi-modular (cable management issues) and the 450W one requires some voodoo if you want double 6 PIN connectors, it only has one out of the box. But judging by specs - it will be sufficient to power i5 + GTX 970 or even GTX 980. Both of these PSUs have less than 20 dbA, which is quiet and that's at 100% load.

Corsair RMs are quiet too, but too big if you want a full length video card, unless the two-way scotch thing.

SilverStone SFX Series SX500-LG and SilverStone SFX Series SX600-LG are so noisy - you'll cry + coil whine.

About storage - probably you have your node (NAS) stacked away somewhere safe, far away from the desk and vibration or HDD work noises are not noticeable. I have a trauma from HDD vibrations in my "Define R4 - Fractal Design". Vibrates like hell, without the HDDs though - it's truly silent.

So I found this nifty table here on silent PC review and decided to crash my piggy-bank for WD RED Series. 13-14 dbA and almost no vibration - sold.









Hard choices are hard.


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrZbZ2gpHO*
> 
> Thank you for your reply, Fritzz!
> 
> About storage - probably you have your node (NAS) stacked away somewhere safe, far away from the desk and vibration or HDD work noises are not noticeable. I have a trauma from HDD vibrations in my "Define R4 - Fractal Design". Vibrates like hell, without the HDDs though - it's truly silent.


It's actually on my desk right next to my main pc about 3 feet away. I figured I did all that modding so why not show it off! Sounds like you may more sensitive to the noise and vibration than me. I don't notice it at all.

Good luck finding what you want and let us know what you end up with!


----------



## Waleh

(I'm posting my message again since it wasn't answered earlier)

Hello guys! So, I'm thinking of building my first real high end PC. I decided to go ITX because of the portability as I travel and would like to take the PC along with me (plus I think ITX is awesome!). I am planning on building a pretty beast rig in the Node 304 for 1440p gaming. These are the components I want to use:

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/tp4HmG

My main questions are:
How does the build look overall?
Do you guys think I'll have any heat issues running at stock/mild overclock? (With the Noctua cooler and case fans I'm hoping that it will stay cool and quiet) Also, if I'm only mildly overclocking should I just opt for the 212 EVO and save some money?
How am I for clearance? I tried to make sure my PSU, GPU, CPU cooler, etc would fit

Thanks a lot!


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> (I'm posting my message again since it wasn't answered earlier)
> 
> Hello guys! So, I'm thinking of building my first real high end PC. I decided to go ITX because of the portability as I travel and would like to take the PC along with me (plus I think ITX is awesome!). I am planning on building a pretty beast rig in the Node 304 for 1440p gaming. These are the components I want to use:
> 
> http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/tp4HmG
> 
> My main questions are:
> How does the build look overall?
> Do you guys think I'll have any heat issues running at stock/mild overclock? (With the Noctua cooler and case fans I'm hoping that it will stay cool and quiet) Also, if I'm only mildly overclocking should I just opt for the 212 EVO and save some money?
> How am I for clearance? I tried to make sure my PSU, GPU, CPU cooler, etc would fit
> 
> Thanks a lot!


your build looks fine. the noctua u12s is a good choice on cooler for the node. another good cooler is the u9s. the only thing i think i would change if it where my build,would be switching the fans out for pwn fans.

edit....the 212 should work fine also


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> your build looks fine. the noctua u12s is a good choice on cooler for the node. another good cooler is the u9s. the only thing i think i would change if it where my build,would be switching the fans out for pwn fans.
> 
> edit....the 212 should work fine also


Thanks for the reply! The build actually has 3 noctua pwm fans, are they not showing up for you?


----------



## DdTt

I tried a quick search of the thread but my search powers are weak (old man here).

Can anyone please tell me what the max. GPU length is in the Node 304 if I have the HDD cage installed and a <160mm PSU?

thanks
DT


----------



## Sc0rc3d

Hey Node 304 Owners,









I want to build me a new Homeserver. and i think the Node 304 is perfect for this purpose.
The Server should handle a NAS/VM-Host (1-2 Game-Servers)/Mediastation for the TVs
and Smartphone/Tablets and for rendering. What do you think about the parts (Suggestions welcome)?: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3s93YJ

5 x WD RED 3 TB + 2 SSDs (128GB = OS + 1 TB VM-Storange) are already here.









In some parts I'm still uncertain:

*PSU* (i wanne to use the Bequiet STRAIGHT POWER 10 | 400W - Gold @ ~ 12dB)
+ 90° SATA-Power Adapter-Cable. *Any other quit and good ones with matching cables?*
The two in the first post are pretty loud (i heard) and its now almost 2 years later.
*CPU-Cooler* Noctua NH-U12S *(would he fit nicely?)*
- I think an AiO would be nice too (more space) but i the pumps are normally pretty loud.
And they more often fail than Air Coolers. *(other Suggestions?)*

The Server only runs from 7:00am to ~2:00am not 24/7. So i think ECC is not necessary.
But it should be quiet and run cool.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*
> 
> I tried a quick search of the thread but my search powers are weak (old man here).
> 
> Can anyone please tell me what the max. GPU length is in the Node 304 if I have the HDD cage installed and a <160mm PSU?
> 
> thanks
> DT


http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/node-series/node-304-black


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/node-series/node-304-black


Thanks but that doesn't help. I have already looked at the product information on fractal's website already and it doesn't answer my question. It says how short the GPU has to be if I have a long PSU (170mm max for PSUs >160mm), and how long the GPU can be if I remove the HDD cages (up to 310mm), but it doesn't actually say the max GPU length if I want to have the HDD cage in (hence why I'm asking Node 304 owners for the information)


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*
> 
> Thanks but that doesn't help. I have already looked at the product information on fractal's website already and it doesn't answer my question. It says how short the GPU has to be if I have a long PSU (170mm max for PSUs >160mm), and how long the GPU can be if I remove the HDD cages (up to 310mm), but it doesn't actually say the max GPU length if I want to have the HDD cage in (hence why I'm asking Node 304 owners for the information)


AFAIK if you want all HDD cages in there the only way to really avoid the one where the GPU is would be to use an ITX-size graphics card. This form factor is common enough nowadays with several GTX 960 and GTX 970 models plus a number of AMDs, you just need to get the one with the most efficient cooling. Plus an exhaust fan to pull the hot air out of the case since none of these are reference/blower coolers and will send the hot air all around the interior of the case.


----------



## DdTt

okay, I'm thinking that maybe I'm asking the wrong question.

To anyone out there who has the HDD cages installed in their node 304, and who also has a GPU > 170mm... could you please tell me what make/model your GPU is?

And if it's not too much trouble - would you mind guesstimating the gap left between the end of your GPU and the HDD cage?

thanks.


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*
> 
> okay, I'm thinking that maybe I'm asking the wrong question.
> 
> To anyone out there who has the HDD cages installed in their node 304, and who also has a GPU > 170mm... could you please tell me what make/model your GPU is?
> 
> And if it's not too much trouble - would you mind guesstimating the gap left between the end of your GPU and the HDD cage?
> 
> thanks.


I don't meet either of the criteria, but I think I understand your question.

If you plan to populate all the HDD cages then any GPU greater than 170mm isn't going to work. I went through the gallery view of this thread and could not find a single picture that had a) all HDD cages installed b) a gpu that went past the edge of the mobo(170mm). With how densely the compact all the drives into the HDD cages there seems to be no room to try and slip an ultra slim card between HDDs. It also looks like the HDD cages come further to the back of the case than the PSU does, basically right to the edge of the mobo.

Again I don't have first hand knowledge of the specific scenario you are asking for but wanted to attempt to get you an answer.

I also found this picture:


----------



## claes

Well, a low-profile card could work...

@DdTt, you might get more help if you clarified further: do you mean you'll be using all three drive cages? What components/how many drives are you planning on using?

Unless you are using >4x3.5" drives there's no reason you should need all three drive cages, and 2.5" drives can be mounted almost anywhere with some creativity and velcro.


----------



## Sc0rc3d

Hi Guys,

i think my first post was missed out because it took almost two days until it was unlocked.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sc0rc3d*
> 
> Hey Node 304 Owners,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build me a new Homeserver. and i think the Node 304 is perfect for this purpose.
> The Server should handle a NAS/VM-Host (1-2 Game-Servers)/Mediastation for the TVs
> and Smartphone/Tablets and for rendering. What do you think about the parts (Suggestions welcome)?:
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3s93YJ
> 
> 5 x WD RED 3 TB + 2 SSDs (128GB = OS + 1 TB VM-Storange) are already here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some parts I'm still uncertain:
> 
> *PSU* (i wanne to use the Bequiet STRAIGHT POWER 10 | 400W - Gold @ ~ 12dB)
> + 90° SATA-Power Adapter-Cable. *Any other quit and good ones with matching cables?*
> The two in the first post are pretty loud (i heard) and its now almost 2 years later.
> *CPU-Cooler* Noctua NH-U12S *(would he fit nicely?)*
> - I think an AiO would be nice too (more space) but i the pumps are normally pretty loud.
> And they more often fail than Air Coolers. *(other Suggestions?)*
> The Server only runs from 7:00am to ~2:00am not 24/7. So i think ECC is not necessary.
> But it should be quiet and run cool.


I hope you can help me out.


----------



## claes

What OS? What filesystem?

If you're looking into ZFS or similar I'd highly encourage investing in ECC and, at the very least, a UPS.

(ECC has little to do with 24/7 insurance and everything to do with data integrity (error correcting).)

Edit: Also, you might want to look into a PSU with more SATA connections for cable management's sake, but you can always get a molex adapter.


----------



## Sc0rc3d

Thats true. The operating system is still the question. In any case, Windows (NTFS) with Drivepool (from
stablebit) who i bought a few years ago (and love it). The question is, if i install Windows and on it some
VirtualBox/VMWare for some VMs (see above) or better some ESXi and virtualise everything. Yes the PSU
from Bequiet would be nice (quit and efficient) but unfortunately it has bad Cable features.

On the PSU would be one of the three (have all i need, i think):


Cooler Master VS-Series V450SM 450W ATX 2.31 (RS450-AMAAG1)
Sea Sonic G-Series G-450 450W ATX 2.3 (SSR-450RM)
Enermax Revolution X't 430W ATX 2.4 (ERX430AWT)
What would you think about the CPU cooler?


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sc0rc3d*
> 
> Thats true. The operating system is still the question. In any case, Windows (NTFS) with Drivepool (from
> stablebit) who i bought a few years ago (and love it). The question is, if i install Windows and on it some
> VirtualBox/VMWare for some VMs (see above) or better some ESXi and virtualise everything. Yes the PSU
> from Bequiet would be nice (quit and efficient) but unfortunately it has bad Cable features.
> 
> On the PSU would be one of the three (have all i need, i think):
> 
> 
> Cooler Master VS-Series V450SM 450W ATX 2.31 (RS450-AMAAG1)
> Sea Sonic G-Series G-450 450W ATX 2.3 (SSR-450RM)
> Enermax Revolution X't 430W ATX 2.4 (ERX430AWT)
> What would you think about the CPU cooler?


About the recommended PSU , you're right: the Seasonic G550 (got that one) is still good but not the quietest today... But it still is incredibly quiet compared to the SilverStone sfx, which I've just put in my node for some experiments: my rig now sounds a well-organized jet.
About the psu, as they have already told you, try to get as much sata connectors, as mounting the hard drives "back to back" can create clearance issues...
Which makes me thinking you should not get a Noctua NH-u12s: the hdd cables may to in the CPU fan. Maybe an NH-U9?








Thats a picture from pcGamer.

Or you could consider a top-flow cooler? (I know nothing about that kind of cooler tbo)


----------



## toyz72

i think a lot more people should try the u9s. the smaller cooler allows for more over all airflow,with no space restrictions. its a very well made cooler.


----------



## Sc0rc3d

Thanks for your feedback.

But thats the Point it don't understand:

Noctua NH-U9S (WxHxD): 95x125x*95mm*
Noctua NH-U12S (WxHxD): 125x158x*71mm*

Is the depth at this Point not the Problem? The U9s is with 95mm much "deeper" then the 71mm.
Or is the Point that i can mount him parallel? I thinkt its better for the Airflow. -> Case -> (more
pressure because of the rear fan). Or am I doing a mistake here? And i don't like top-flow cooler
at all.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sc0rc3d*
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> But thats the Point it don't understand:
> 
> Noctua NH-U9S (WxHxD): 95x125x*95mm*
> Noctua NH-U12S (WxHxD): 125x158x*71mm*
> 
> Is the depth at this Point not the Problem? The U9s is with 95mm much "deeper" then the 71mm.
> Or is the Point that i can mount him parallel? I thinkt its better for the Airflow. -> Case -> (more
> pressure because of the rear fan). Or am I doing a mistake here? And i don't like top-flow cooler
> at all.


the u9s is thicker toward the rear, leaving memory clear. i have a pic of it in my neutron if you would like to see?


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sc0rc3d*
> 
> Thats true. The operating system is still the question. In any case, Windows (NTFS) with Drivepool (from stablebit) who i bought a few years ago (and love it).


Ah, then you won't need ECC, but it'd still be wise to invest in a cheap UPS.
Quote:


> The question is, if i install Windows and on it some VirtualBox/VMWare for some VMs (see above) or better some ESXi and virtualise everything.


I am one of those peoples who hates Windows so I would do this, but it is a lot more work!
Quote:


> Yes the PSU from Bequiet would be nice (quit and efficient) but unfortunately it has bad Cable features.


Unfortunately I don't know much about PSU lengths and so on, but I think the Node is limited to 160mm in length if you don't want to remove the PSU bracket.

Most good <650W PSUs aren't going to have >6 SATA connections AFAIK, but you can buy some cables online.
Quote:


> What would you think about the CPU cooler?


I couldn't find any pictures of the NH-U9S in a Node, but based on this picture of the NH-U12S it seems like a push fan will interfere with the SATA cables regardless.


----------



## Waleh

Does anyone use the DEMCi Flex Corsair 400R Dust Filter for the GPU as recommended on the first page? And, if so, where can I get the filter (the provided link on the front page does not work)?


----------



## Sc0rc3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> the u9s is thicker toward the rear, leaving memory clear. i have a pic of it in my neutron if you would like to see?


A picture would be good if it makes no effort.









*@claes* The PSU is no longer a Problem. There a few great Modells. I think i will try the
Corsair RM Series RM450 450W (Full-CM with 6 x SATA 90°).

And i think the NH-U12S should fit. Some Photos in this thread looking great if i use 90° SATA and 90° SATA-Power.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sc0rc3d*
> 
> A picture would be good if it makes no effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@claes* The PSU is no longer a Problem. There a few great Modells. I think i will try the
> Corsair RM Series RM450 450W (Full-CM with 6 x SATA 90°).
> 
> And i think the NH-U12S should fit. Some Photos in this thread looking great if i use 90° SATA and 90° SATA-Power.


remember,this is in my neutron case. but you can see the memory,and rear fan clearance. it fit my node with no issues.


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Does anyone use the DEMCi Flex Corsair 400R Dust Filter for the GPU as recommended on the first page? And, if so, where can I get the filter (the provided link on the front page does not work)?


Got the same question as well, plus, how do you remove the original grill+filter? I think thr filters aren't that efficient, since I have dust on my dgpu fans...


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> Got the same question as well, plus, how do you remove the original grill+filter? I think thr filters aren't that efficient, since I have dust on my dgpu fans...


There are metal tabs on the backside of the grill, bend those out and your grill will come out.

I don't know which filter is the one referenced on the 1st page, but with a little measuring I am sure someone can figure it out. DEMCiflex 400R Filters


----------



## superhik994

Hello everyone,

got this case (Node 304) and I'm trying to connect all of its cables to motherboard (H97m-itx/ac) but as inexperienced young man I have no clue what should go where (building the PC alone for the first time in my life).

So I went to the official page of Fractal Design hoping I could get somekind of manual and after downloading I couldn't open it. It's in weird format (icon which is representing it is the same one as representing my windows partition - ultra weird) Does anyone here have a digital form of it?

What about this infamous case fan header on this motherboard? Everyone is saying that it can't have more than 1 case fan connected to it (mbo).

Any help will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Ivan


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhik994*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> got this case (Node 304) and I'm trying to connect all of its cables to motherboard (H97m-itx/ac) but as inexperienced young man I have no clue what should go where (building the PC alone for the first time in my life).
> 
> So I went to the official page of Fractal Design hoping I could get somekind of manual and after downloading I couldn't open it. It's in weird format (icon which is representing it is the same one as representing my windows partition - ultra weird) Does anyone here have a digital form of it?
> 
> What about this infamous case fan header on this motherboard? Everyone is saying that it can't have more than 1 case fan connected to it (mbo).
> 
> Any help will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Ivan


I found this LINK should open up the manual in IE or Chrome, I was able to in both.

Googled your mobo and it in fact only has one case fan header(not uncommon in mini-itx mobos). You could buy a Y-adapter to split the connection and hook up multiple case fans. Easier option would be to use the included fan controller that is in the case. It's on the rear wall right above the expansion slots. There should be 3 connections for all the case fans and a 4 pin molex connection for power. It has 3 different speeds so you can adjust it to your noise to cooling preference.

Congrats on the case and have fun building it!


----------



## superhik994

Thanks a lot!! It works like a charm (link). About that molex connector... What should it be connected to? If I'm right, I need a molex to 4 pin cable so I could connect it to case fan header on motherboard? I've read that some guys said that molex should be connected to power supply unit? What difference does it make?


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhik994*
> 
> Thanks a lot!! It works like a charm (link). About that molex connector... What with should it be connected? If I'm right, I need a molex to 4 pin cable so I could connect it to case fan header on motherboard? I've read that some guys said that molex should be connected to power supply unit? What difference does it make?


You will connect the fan controller to your power supply via molex. If you went and hooked it up to the mobo there might not be enough juice to run it and the fans. Ultimately your fans will be powered straight from the PSU and won't touch anything on the mobo.


----------



## superhik994

Thank you, now I've figure out most of it.


----------



## gadgetware

Node 304 enthusiasts - I've been learning/reading/searching about the node 304 for some time now and I have to say that this thread is a tremendous resource. I am interested in building a semi-quiet gaming machine that takes up a less space and is easier to transport. The 304 seems to fit the bill nicely. I think that I'm finally ready to order my parts but wanted to check here with the experts before I pulled the trigger on anything. Here's what I'm currently looking at:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/pzP7Lk

Any major issues with my parts? Should I upgrade to the Gigabyte Gaming 5 version of the MB and the 6600K or is it not worth the extra $90 that it will cost? Or would it be better to go back to a Z97 board and the 4690k for only a $50 increase?

Would appreciate any comments or suggestions!


----------



## killerfromsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadgetware*
> 
> Node 304 enthusiasts - I've been learning/reading/searching about the node 304 for some time now and I have to say that this thread is a tremendous resource. I am interested in building a semi-quiet gaming machine that takes up a less space and is easier to transport. The 304 seems to fit the bill nicely. I think that I'm finally ready to order my parts but wanted to check here with the experts before I pulled the trigger on anything. Here's what I'm currently looking at:
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/pzP7Lk
> 
> Any major issues with my parts? Should I upgrade to the Gigabyte Gaming 5 version of the MB and the 6600K or is it not worth the extra $90 that it will cost? Or would it be better to go back to a Z97 board and the 4690k for only a $50 increase?
> 
> Would appreciate any comments or suggestions!


I'm planning o a 6500 build myself, and I think maximum ram speed supported is 2133 mhz, so you might be able to find 1) something cheaper 2) something same cost but lower timings.


----------



## gadgetware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerfromsky*
> 
> I'm planning o a 6500 build myself, and I think maximum ram speed supported is 2133 mhz, so you might be able to find 1) something cheaper 2) something same cost but lower timings.


Good catch, I'll switch out the 2400 for 2133 RAM.

What MB do you plan to use? Unfortunately it seems like there aren't that many choices right now and even less reviews of the ones that are out there.


----------



## gadgetware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadgetware*
> 
> Node 304 enthusiasts - I've been learning/reading/searching about the node 304 for some time now and I have to say that this thread is a tremendous resource. I am interested in building a semi-quiet gaming machine that takes up a less space and is easier to transport. The 304 seems to fit the bill nicely. I think that I'm finally ready to order my parts but wanted to check here with the experts before I pulled the trigger on anything. Here's what I'm currently looking at:
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/pzP7Lk
> 
> Any major issues with my parts? Should I upgrade to the Gigabyte Gaming 5 version of the MB and the 6600K or is it not worth the extra $90 that it will cost? Or would it be better to go back to a Z97 board and the 4690k for only a $50 increase?
> 
> Would appreciate any comments or suggestions!


One other quick question. Any idea if the EVO212 will interfere with the heatsinks on the Ripjaws memory or should I switch them out for the crucial version without the heatsink?


----------



## killerfromsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadgetware*
> 
> Good catch, I'll switch out the 2400 for 2133 RAM.
> 
> What MB do you plan to use? Unfortunately it seems like there aren't that many choices right now and even less reviews of the ones that are out there.


Well I'm not sure either! I rly want m.2 on ITX so not many budget friendly options!


----------



## gadgetware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerfromsky*
> 
> Well I'm not sure either! I rly want m.2 on ITX so not many budget friendly options!


All of the Gigabyte LGA1151 motherboards seem to have M.2 but if you go to their website and check the compatibility list there aren't many drives listed as compatible. I'm pretty sure that other drives will work as I saw a review where someone successfully used one of the Samsung 850 series with the "Gaming 5" MB but at this point I don't think I'm willing to risk it. I would rather have the M.2 drive but the only thing I really gain is easier mounting/cabling as most of the current SATA M.2 drives don't offer any real performance boosts.

The other thing that concerns me with the M.2 drive is flexibility. I've found in the past that I sometimes have to move a drive from one system to another for various reasons (e.g. copy data off in case of another hardware system failure) and with the M.2 I wouldn't have that option as I don't have any other system that could read it.

Good luck with your build!!


----------



## PaartReijer

I'm planning to buy a node 304 with some parts I've got lying around here. The only thing I'm planning to buy new is the gpu.
After some research I've got a question: Which 980 is the best to put in this case? A blower style or open air?
I look forward hearing from you


----------



## Klutz0

So, I finally bought all the parts for my very own Node 304!

I'm still waiting on the motherboard and CPU to get here, but I should be able to build this thing this week!



Spoiler: Bill of materials!



PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($514.48 @ NCIX)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H90 94.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($115.48 @ DirectCanada)
*Memory:* Kingston HyperX Fury Black 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory ($142.47 @ Newegg Canada)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($229.93 @ DirectCanada)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte Radeon R9 390 8GB SOC Video Card ($449.97 @ Newegg Canada)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($135.97 @ Newegg Canada)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($167.97 @ DirectCanada)
*Other:* GIGABYTE GA-Z170N-Wifi ($207.00) <-- This is the part I've been waiting on for a few weeks!
*Total:* $1963.27


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadgetware*
> 
> One other quick question. Any idea if the EVO212 will interfere with the heatsinks on the Ripjaws memory or should I switch them out for the crucial version without the heatsink?


Based on this Post it looks like you may be better off going with the shorter RAM.


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaartReijer*
> 
> I'm planning to buy a node 304 with some parts I've got lying around here. The only thing I'm planning to buy new is the gpu.
> After some research I've got a question: Which 980 is the best to put in this case? A blower style or open air?
> I look forward hearing from you


I feel like either would be fine.

Open air - as long as the case ins't too cramped full of HDDs and you can provide some good cross ventilation from front to back.

Blower - would suck the air from the side panel and kick it out the back. Helping with the need for cross ventilation in the case.


----------



## Klutz0

So, I should be getting my motherboard this week, and will be putting together my PC soon!
I have the following parts:

*Node 304 case*
As you all know...

it comes with a fan controller [1] that takes molex power in, and outputs 3 PWM fan headers with a switch (low-med-high) on the back of the case.
it comes with 2 front mounted 92mm fans
and 1 rear mounted 140mm fan

*Corsair H90 AIO Cooler*

this has a pump I'll need to plug in somewhere
and another 140mm fan I'll need to plug in somewhere

*Gigabyte Z170n-Wifi motherboard*

1 x CPU fan header
1 x system fan header
*So, what do I plug in where?*

*Does this make any sens?*

The H90's pump into the mobo's CPU fan header
The H90's fan into the mobo's system fan header
The two 92mm front intake fans into the case's fan controller
The 140mm rear exhaust fan (setup in a push-pull config on the H90's rad) into the case's fan controller

This would have the H90's fan always on, with the pump being used to regulate the CPU temperature. And would let me control the 3 other fans using the fan controller switch.


----------



## claes

The H90 has a fan header for it's fan. Just plug the pump header into the CPU fan header and the rest should be fine.

Also, the fan controller uses molex, so if you wanted to plug both the pump and H90 fan into the motherboard you could do that as well.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> The H90 has a fan header for it's fan. Just plug the pump header into the CPU fan header and the rest should be fine.
> 
> Also, the fan controller uses molex, so if you wanted to plug both the pump and H90 fan into the motherboard you could do that as well.


My understanding is that the CPU header's output is regulated with the CPU temperature, but the system fan header is constant? I'm s that correct?

If so, should I plug the fan or pump into the CPU header on the mobo?

Should the fan's intensity be regulated with the CPU's temperature, or the pump?

Should I pick up a Y-splitter and run both the fan and the pump off the CPU header?


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> My understanding is that the CPU header's output is regulated with the CPU temperature, but the system fan header is constant? I'm s that correct?


It looks like you can control either based on CPU temperature, custom profiles, or at a constant speed, according to the manual.
Quote:


> If so, should I plug the fan or pump into the CPU header on the mobo?


Ideally you'd plug the pump into the motherboard and the fan into the pump, but I don't think the H90 has Corsair Link.

Unfortunately it looks like an Asetek unit, in which case you'll probably need a different header for each component to have speed control.
Quote:


> Should the fan's intensity be regulated with the CPU's temperature, or the pump?


The CPU temperature.

In most cases you want the pump at a constant speed. For best performance you want to run the pump at full voltage, but you can lower the speed to achieve a more desirable noise profile - just make sure it's running!
Quote:


> Should I pick up a Y-splitter and run both the fan and the pump off the CPU header?


Since the H90 doesn't look like it has Corsair Link (i.e. fan speed control via USB), you'll have to use different headers for each, _if_ you want speed control over both.

If it were me, I'd plug the fan into the CPU_FAN header and the pump into a molex adapter. I'd then use a resistor to lower the speed of the pump and setup a fan profile based on CPU temperature.

If you were to go further, I'd forego the Node's fan controller and buy a Y-splitter to plug the 90mm fans into the SYS_FAN header to control their speed as well.









Or I'd buy a Kraken X41 - it's also a 140mm AIO but has software control for the fan (so you only have to connect the pump into a header while the fan is controlled by USB), a thicker radiator, and the pump is a little quieter.


----------



## toyz72

you guys do know how chose the gpu comes to the h90?


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> you guys do know how chose the gpu comes to the h90?


I was under the impression it was a tight fit, but that it did fit.

Should I be worried? I picked up a Gigabyte R9 390, which has a backplate.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> I was under the impression it was a tight fit, but that it did fit.
> 
> Should I be worried? I picked up a Gigabyte R9 390, which has a backplate.


i would be concerned about the backplate .....h80 might be a better choice.

heres a google image search,you can see for yourself...

https://www.google.com/search?q=node+304+with+h90&rlz=1C1PRFB_enUS469US469&espv=2&biw=1024&bih=513&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0CBwQsARqFQoTCLH_xaO4wsgCFQPUgAodXz8C3A

im not a big fan of the liquid coolers,but i've played with a couple h80's. the h80 is very capable of moving a lot of air,but will become very loud doing so.

but then again,moving air out of this case is very important to cooling.even with air cooling its going to get loud when put under load.


----------



## Klutz0

I think I'll wait and see.

I found someone who was able to fit an H90 with an Asus 780 Ti (that has a back plate).

There is very little clearance, but then again who needs clearance? If it fits, it fits!


Source: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/b/GR4CmG


----------



## PaartReijer

Coming back on the 980 that I was planning to put in my 304: I've got a seasonic g series psu (450 watt)
This will fit and will provide enough power right? And which one is the best?
I was thinking the asus strix would be a good choice.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaartReijer*
> 
> Coming back on the 980 that I was planning to put in my 304: I've got a seasonic g series psu (450 watt)
> This will fit and will provide enough power right? And which one is the best?
> I was thinking the asus strix would be a good choice.


You might want to find a PSU that is 150mm deep or less, especially if you want a modular one.


----------



## PaartReijer

Okay. Here are soms pictures to clarify the situation. The gpu I'm using right now is a 260mm 760. 
Its about 50mm clearance between the end of the gpu and the front of the case. It's difficult to estimate if an asus 980 strix would fit.


----------



## Technicolor

guys i don't understand which power cable i must use to connect the two front fans.

how it's done?


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technicolor*
> 
> guys i don't understand which power cable i must use to connect the two front fans.
> 
> how it's done?


You can plug those into the fan controller that's at the back of the case. Then you can control their speed with the little L/M/H switch.


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaartReijer*
> 
> Coming back on the 980 that I was planning to put in my 304: I've got a seasonic g series psu (450 watt)
> This will fit and will provide enough power right? And which one is the best?
> I was thinking the asus strix would be a good choice.


I've got a Seasonic G550 (160mm semi-modular) and I've justr crammed a GTX980 in it












So yes you can!

Notr that I've removed the psu bracket, but for test purposes. Before this I had an EVGA GTX 770 with the brackets, it was OK.

I think 450w is OK for your power draw, but for the sake of efficiency, I think you could get a beefier model (I know, 450w should be enough as long as you don't overclock)


----------



## bobsaget

I've got the seasonic g550 and a reference gtx980 (with a backplate). I haven't removed the psu bracket and everything fits perfectly. See pics in my profile









You should be fine with 450w "only". Does it come with 2 pcie connectors though?


----------



## PaartReijer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> I've got a Seasonic G550 (160mm semi-modular) and I've justr crammed a GTX980 in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yes you can!
> 
> Notr that I've removed the psu bracket, but for test purposes. Before this I had an EVGA GTX 770 with the brackets, it was OK.
> 
> I think 450w is OK for your power draw, but for the sake of efficiency, I think you could get a beefier model (I know, 450w should be enough as long as you don't overclock)


The psu would heat up more because it gets less air right? And what's that thing on the right of tour case?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I've got the seasonic g550 and a reference gtx980 (with a backplate). I haven't removed the psu bracket and everything fits perfectly. See pics in my profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be fine with 450w "only". Does it come with 2 pcie connectors though?


It comes with 2 6+2 connectors so it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Tigerclaw

Hi, can someone help me figure out whether this build is solid for the Node 304? Not sure if everything will fit or not or if anyone has any suggestions. Not even sure if changing the noctua case fans would make a justifiable difference in performance / noise level.

Also, I'm planning to move these components to another case and use the NODE 304 as a file server with my 6 HD drives in a couple months so I was hoping the CPU cooler and PSU would still be good for that purpose.

Thanks for any help!

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($237.00)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($64.75 @ OutletPC)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($177.79)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($54.99 @ Adorama)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($150.00)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB SSC ACX 2.0+ Video Card (Purchased For $259.38)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($64.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair CX 500W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($34.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM (64-bit) (Purchased For $0.00)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-B9 PWM 37.9 CFM 92mm Fan ($16.78 @ OutletPC)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-B9 PWM 37.9 CFM 92mm Fan ($16.78 @ OutletPC)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A14 PWM 82.5 CFM 140mm Fan ($23.20 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Dell U3415W 60Hz 34.0" Monitor (Purchased For $630.00)
*Total:* $1730.65
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-10-18 20:30 EDT-0400_


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerclaw*
> 
> Hi, can someone help me figure out whether this build is solid for the Node 304? Not sure if everything will fit or not or if anyone has any suggestions. Not even sure if changing the noctua case fans would make a justifiable difference in performance / noise level.
> 
> Also, I'm planning to move these components to another case and use the NODE 304 as a file server with my 6 HD drives in a couple months so I was hoping the CPU cooler and PSU would still be good for that purpose.
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($237.00)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($64.75 @ OutletPC)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($177.79)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($54.99 @ Adorama)
> *Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($150.00)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB SSC ACX 2.0+ Video Card (Purchased For $259.38)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($64.99 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair CX 500W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($34.99 @ Newegg)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM (64-bit) (Purchased For $0.00)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-B9 PWM 37.9 CFM 92mm Fan ($16.78 @ OutletPC)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-B9 PWM 37.9 CFM 92mm Fan ($16.78 @ OutletPC)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A14 PWM 82.5 CFM 140mm Fan ($23.20 @ Amazon)
> *Monitor:* Dell U3415W 60Hz 34.0" Monitor (Purchased For $630.00)
> *Total:* $1730.65
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-10-18 20:30 EDT-0400_


if your really planning on turning it into a file server, i wouldnt bother spending the extra money on fans. im not a fan of the power supply,but like you said...its going to be a file server.


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> if your really planning on turning it into a file server, i wouldnt bother spending the extra money on fans. im not a fan of the power supply,but like you said...its going to be a file server.


For me this reason is why you should keep the fans and upgrade the PSU.

I'm not sure the CPU cooler will sit comfortably with out some dextrous cable management once the drive bays are occupied - might look for something downward facing.


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerclaw*
> 
> Hi, can someone help me figure out whether this build is solid for the Node 304? Not sure if everything will fit or not or if anyone has any suggestions. Not even sure if changing the noctua case fans would make a justifiable difference in performance / noise level.
> 
> Also, I'm planning to move these components to another case and use the NODE 304 as a file server with my 6 HD drives in a couple months so I was hoping the CPU cooler and PSU would still be good for that purpose.
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($237.00)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($64.75 @ OutletPC)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($177.79)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($54.99 @ Adorama)
> *Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($150.00)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB SSC ACX 2.0+ Video Card (Purchased For $259.38)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($64.99 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair CX 500W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($34.99 @ Newegg)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM (64-bit) (Purchased For $0.00)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-B9 PWM 37.9 CFM 92mm Fan ($16.78 @ OutletPC)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-B9 PWM 37.9 CFM 92mm Fan ($16.78 @ OutletPC)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A14 PWM 82.5 CFM 140mm Fan ($23.20 @ Amazon)
> *Monitor:* Dell U3415W 60Hz 34.0" Monitor (Purchased For $630.00)
> *Total:* $1730.65
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-10-18 20:30 EDT-0400_


As others have stated it might be tough to get all your HDDs connected with a tower CPU cooler. If you don't plan on overclocking I am sure the stock cooler would be sufficient or go with a Noctua NH-L9i. I used this in my file server and it keeps things plenty cool. I switched the fan around so it blows up, figured with the 140mm fan going out the back this was the best way to promote airflow. Pics of my file server in my signature.


----------



## Tigerclaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> if your really planning on turning it into a file server, i wouldnt bother spending the extra money on fans. im not a fan of the power supply,but like you said...its going to be a file server.


Okay, nixing the fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> For me this reason is why you should keep the fans and upgrade the PSU.
> 
> I'm not sure the CPU cooler will sit comfortably with out some dextrous cable management once the drive bays are occupied - might look for something downward facing.


Okay, would the Cooler Master V550 be good enough? I see it on rebate for $50 and I heard that the V550s fit with long GPUs. It looks like it's 140mm long but I don't know the difference between it and V550S that was recommended in this thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> As others have stated it might be tough to get all your HDDs connected with a tower CPU cooler. If you don't plan on overclocking I am sure the stock cooler would be sufficient or go with a Noctua NH-L9i. I used this in my file server and it keeps things plenty cool. I switched the fan around so it blows up, figured with the 140mm fan going out the back this was the best way to promote airflow. Pics of my file server in my signature.


Ah okay, I was considering the NH-L9i for this setup but I thought it might be underpowered. I'll probably go with this one since it's more affordable and gives you more space as you guys mentioned.

edit: Saw your WHS setup. That's really nicely done. Love it.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## K1mer0

Guys is it possible do fit a corsair AX 860 with a small graphics card like da 970 mini? Will i also have problems using the 3 disk bays?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerclaw*
> 
> Okay, nixing the fans.
> Okay, would the Cooler Master V550 be good enough? I see it on rebate for $50 and I heard that the V550s fit with long GPUs. It looks like it's 140mm long but I don't know the difference between it and V550S that was recommended in this thread.
> Ah okay, I was considering the NH-L9i for this setup but I thought it might be underpowered. I'll probably go with this one since it's more affordable and gives you more space as you guys mentioned.
> 
> edit: Saw your WHS setup. That's really nicely done. Love it.
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


As everybody aldready said, don't get that Corsair Cx psu (link in French, from canardpc.com forum). Try a better semi-modular one, or a Semi-modular Seasonic G-Series... about the coolermaster v-series you may choose: they are made by Seasonic,so they must be good


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K1mer0*
> 
> Guys is it possible do fit a corsair AX 860 with a small graphics card like da 970 mini? Will i also have problems using the 3 disk bays?
> Thanks in advance.


If your graphics card doesn't extend past the mini ITX motherboard, you should be fine!


----------



## K1mer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> If your graphics card doesn't extend past the mini ITX motherboard, you should be fine!


yes, im thinking something like the GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 970 GV-N970IXOC-4GD.

thanks...


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K1mer0*
> 
> yes, im thinking something like the GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 970 GV-N970IXOC-4GD.
> 
> thanks...


This from Fractal's site:

"Graphics cards, up to 310mm in length, when 2 HDD slots (1 HDD hanging bracket total) are removed (Graphics cards longer than 170 mm will conflict with PSUs longer than 160mm)"

The card you are looking at is 183mm so I think you are going to have a fit issue.


----------



## DrZbZ2gpHO

Finished my "mini-fridge" white node 304 build.







More infoz here.

Final list of hardware


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Fractal - Node 304
Intel Core i5 6600K / 3.5 GHz processor
Scythe Katana 4
HyperX Fury Black Series 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) 2133 MHz DDR4
Z170I GAMING PRO AC
Crucial CT250MX200SSD6 M.2 Type 2260DS MX200 250 GB Internal Solid State Drive

WD Red 3TB for NAS 3.5-inch Desktop Hard Drive x 2 (two). If mirror and data safety is not a big concern, a 1 TB will do - WD Red 1TB for NAS 3.5-inch Desktop Hard Drive, but I highly recommend skipping a HDD altogether and getting a separate NAS if aiming for a completely silent experience + the additional airflow and cable space in the case will help.

Asus Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 Strix Graphics Card (4GB, GDDR5, PCI Express 3ASUS Strix GTX 970 4 GB.0)

be quiet! BN232 - BeQuiet Straight Power 10 600W '80 Plus Gold' Power Supply. A good alternative is the 500W one - BeQuiet Straight Power 10 500W. Modular PSU from this company will not fit the case without extra hassle and two-sided adhesive tape. This vendor is a solid choice as well - Seasonic S12G-550 550W 80+ Gold Certified Wired Power Supply, non modular.



Conclusion for the lazy ones


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The non-GPU intensive performance is silent. No spinning fans on video, case fans on minimum. Pleasant experience. The most quiet PC I've had.
HDDs are good. 5400 is sufficient for typical desktop tasks.
M.2 SSD has a bit higher temperatures (but not as high as PCI-E ones go) - ranging from 37 C to 50 C. By vendor specs it works up to 70 C.
The case looks nice and pleases me. ?
Idle temperatures are good, even under load with the tuned fan profile settings the GPU does not go over 65 C (in heavy graphics and games it averages out at 54 C for me) and processor is typically 45 C max. You can feel the cool air coming from case side panel where the GPU is, this was really surprising for me.

The only component that is rather questionable is the GPU. The industry is in a rather sad state when they push chips performance to the maximum to get favorable reviews, but they sacrifice silence, form factor and sometimes require fans of the video card to be extremely loud (vacuum cleaner or washing machine level of noises). This is compounded by releasing driver patches for "optimizing game" performance. What is this? Why isn't it released to all the games then? Both game developers and chip manufacturers have a lot to consider.


----------



## BFire

I really like the Fractal 304 case, and would prefer to build a system using this case, but around Skylake/1151. There seems, however, to be a dearth of really good mini-itx motherboards at this point that are LGA 1151 and support 4+ SATA drives - the latter being why I'd use the 304 case instead of something even smaller.

Have any of you folks deployed a build in the 304 that is Skylake based but with 4+ 3.5" drives?


----------



## claes

?

Every board I've looked at it seems to have 4+ SATA ports + m.2 and sometimes SATAE - what exactly are you hoping to find in a "really good" board?

NE search of Z170 boards w/ >4 SATA


----------



## BFire

Ah, clearly then I'm using the wrong tool was using PCPartPicker and it only showed ASRock boards as compatible with 6700k and having 4+ SATA.


----------



## shadowdemon

Hey guys, I'm looking to put together the following setup:

Node 304 White -
EVGA 980TI - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487142

ST65F-G - 650 Watt psu -
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009FU2A2M/?tag=pcpapi-20

Would this work with ample space in the case ? Also curious why is the 65F-G so hard to find relative to the 55F-G ? Is it discontinued or bad unit from silverstone?

The card is 10.5 inches wide and recommends a 600w PSU. Also any thoughts on what mobo i should get ?

Thanks guys!


----------



## xtoyota

Hi,
I love this case. However, I have a Corsair PSU RM750i which is 180mm PSU which I love for the corsair link to monitor the power usage on the PSU.

Would this case fit the 180mm PSU. Assuming I sacrifice the long graphics cards and perhaps go with only Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Mini ITX?

Thanks for any help or comments.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtoyota*
> 
> Hi,
> I love this case. However, I have a Corsair PSU RM750i which is 180mm PSU which I love for the corsair link to monitor the power usage on the PSU.
> 
> Would this case fit the 180mm PSU. Assuming I sacrifice the long graphics cards and perhaps go with only Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Mini ITX?
> 
> Thanks for any help or comments.


If you go with the Gigabyte 970 Mini, your psu should fit because the card won't extend past the motherboard. It still might be a bit tight, but you could remove the PSU mount bracket to make more room. I originally stuffed a 164mm psu in the case with a long graphics card, but I had to remove the bracket. I held the supply down with 3m sticky tape.


----------



## shadowdemon

Hey guys, I'm about to order this build. Let me know of any final thoughts or comments before I finalize this baby









http://pcpartpicker.com/user/shadowdemon/saved/#view=zGbgXL

Thanks.


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> If you go with the Gigabyte 970 Mini, your psu should fit because the card won't extend past the motherboard. It still might be a bit tight, but you could remove the PSU mount bracket to make more room. I originally stuffed a 164mm psu in the case with a long graphics card, but I had to remove the bracket. I held the supply down with 3m sticky tape.


Looks like I may have to retract my earlier statement. I had posted that the GV-N970IXOC-4GD was 183mm, but after looking on Gigabyte's website that seems to include the bracket. From other information its stated as being 170mm long. Also from the pictures on their website the card does not appear to go past the edge of a mini itx mobo. It appears that may be a perfect card for builds with PSUs longer than 160mm


----------



## xtoyota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> If you go with the Gigabyte 970 Mini, your psu should fit because the card won't extend past the motherboard. It still might be a bit tight, but you could remove the PSU mount bracket to make more room. I originally stuffed a 164mm psu in the case with a long graphics card, but I had to remove the bracket. I held the supply down with 3m sticky tape.


Thanks for the speedy reply!
I wasn't sure if the bracket could be removed. If so, then maybe less so of a problem as some of the video showed that there was about 30mm between edge of bracket to the right side of the case. So if I can remove the bracket, then I can theoretically move the PSU about say 15mm..

The video review from HardwareCanucks on this case also showed the dimension of a 170mm PSU. So that was helpful. 




Now to pull the trigger on the mobo and cpu..... Thinking of getting i5 - 4460 with Gigabyte H97N-wifi ... or H170N-wifi with i5-6500...probably running without the GPU first ...

Cheers.


----------



## xtoyota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> Looks like I may have to retract my earlier statement. I had posted that the GV-N970IXOC-4GD was 183mm, but after looking on Gigabyte's website that seems to include the bracket. From other information its stated as being 170mm long. Also from the pictures on their website the card does not appear to go past the edge of a mini itx mobo. It appears that may be a perfect card for builds with PSUs longer than 160mm


Yes, I did see some of the photos and video which showed that this card will not go past the edge of the Mobo







.... so we have hope...


----------



## K1mer0

like .themetal said, the card won't extend past the motherboard...

http://e5c351ecddc2f880ef72-57d6ff1fc59ab172ec418789d348b0c1.r69.cf1.rackcdn.com/images/J-CtrtQfT81a.878x0.Z-Z96KYq.jpg

and also the amd nano

http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Nano-mini-ITX.jpg

thanks guys...


----------



## .theMetal

I built my friend a new rig recently and used the Gigabyte 970. It definitely does not extend past the motherboard. (not the best picture proving that but still shows the size in comparison to an itx board)


----------



## gadgetware

Well I got all my parts in and the build went great. Thanks to everyone who helped here by answering my questions or posting earlier information. It really makes a difference to not start from scratch.



Spoiler: Parts List



Intel Core i5-6500 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
Gigabyte GA-H170N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
Crucial 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory
Samsung 850 EVO 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB 100 Million Edition Video Card
Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
Cooler Master VSM 650W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply



I was a little worried buying a new H170 Motherboard without any reviews but the board seems to be working fine and fit into the Node 304 without any problems. The only complaint I have with this board is that the USB3 header connector is too close to the processor so if you add any type of decent heat sink it might interfere with the header. For the 304 and the Hyper 212 Evo it was a tight fit but I was able to make it work without having to add a slimmer extension cable. It seems that all of the Gigabyte 170 mini-ITX boards have this issue.

Hopefully I don't have to replace the M.2 SSD anytime soon because I'll have to take the MB back out of the case to access it since it's mounted to the bottom.

The MSI Geforce GTX 970 fit great and I didn't have any trouble with it's length and the CM power supply. The MSI card is super quiet and in fact the whole build is really quiet, even with the 304 fans set to medium.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gadgetware*


You are added!


----------



## BFire

Nice build! Do you normally run it with case off as shown, or with case on? In the latter case, everything stays cool enough and it's reasonably quiet?


----------



## Paroni

Hi everyone!

I have also Node 304 case and I am planning to fit decent GPU (GTX970) to it (Yes, I have been using integrated GPU so far...







)

Problem is how the GPU and my PSU will fit together. I have Seasonic G-550 and seems that PSUs cables will come very close to GPUs backplate, having only few millimetres between modular cableshead and the backplate.
Easy and clear way would be buy GTX 970 mini model, which is only 17cm long. But as you know, the are only couple modes on markets and prices are higher than "usual GTX970" models.

I have read that some of you have fitted together G-550 and long GPUs. How did you managed to do that? Did you routed the cables under the GPU?


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paroni*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have also Node 304 case and I am planning to fit decent GPU (GTX970) to it (Yes, I have been using integrated GPU so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Problem is how the GPU and my PSU will fit together. I have Seasonic G-550 and seems that PSUs cables will come very close to GPUs backplate, having only few millimetres between modular cableshead and the backplate.
> Easy and clear way would be buy GTX 970 mini model, which is only 17cm long. But as you know, the are only couple modes on markets and prices are higher than "usual GTX970" models.
> 
> I have read that some of you have fitted together G-550 and long GPUs. How did you managed to do that? Did you routed the cables under the GPU?


Yes, long GPU and g550 are only compatible because you can route the modular cables under the GPU. I've got some pics in my profile in case it helps


----------



## Paroni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Yes, long GPU and g550 are only compatible because you can route the modular cables under the GPU. I've got some pics in my profile in case it helps


Thank you for reply!

Do you have stock motherboard screws installed? Wondering, that it also might be possible to install motherboard slightly higher, preventing collision between PSUs cables and GPU.

I am still unsure about fitting long GPU, I have measured and so but... Problem is not PSUs itsef, but those modular cable connectors.


----------



## bobsaget

Yes I'm using the stock screws, I don't think it's possible to relocate the motherboard without modding.
Don't worry about the GPU/PSU compatibility, as you can see you can fit pretty much any GPU you want with the seasonic g550. My gtx 980 (which includes a backplate) fits without any clearance issue, so did my previous Asus gtx 670 dcu2. The modular cables don't even touch the backplate since the connectors are located slightly below the GPU









One thing to have in mind is cable management, it's not difficult by any mean, but in case you want to have a clean looking build, you have to put some thoughts and time into it


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paroni*
> 
> Thank you for reply!
> 
> Do you have stock motherboard screws installed? Wondering, that it also might be possible to install motherboard slightly higher, preventing collision between PSUs cables and GPU.
> 
> I am still unsure about fitting long GPU, I have measured and so but... Problem is not PSUs itsef, but those modular cable connectors.


Making the motherboard sit up higher would require you to move the I/O shield or not even install it. You could also do like others by removing the PSU bracket from the case and use double sided tape to hold the PSU in place. This will allow you to move the PSU further away from the GPU thus getting you some more space.


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paroni*
> 
> Thank you for reply!
> 
> Do you have stock motherboard screws installed? *Wondering, that it also might be possible to install motherboard slightly higher, preventing collision between PSUs cables and GPU.*
> 
> I am still unsure about fitting long GPU, I have measured and so but... Problem is not PSUs itsef, but those modular cable connectors.


If the mobo goes up so does the I/O panel and the GPU. Never mind that some cards are wider, you're going to have a lot more problems just by needing to modify the expansion slots.


----------



## Paroni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> Making the motherboard sit up higher would require you to move the I/O shield or not even install it. You could also do like others by removing the PSU bracket from the case and use double sided tape to hold the PSU in place. This will allow you to move the PSU further away from the GPU thus getting you some more space.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> If the mobo goes up so does the I/O panel and the GPU. Never mind that some cards are wider, you're going to have a lot more problems just by needing to modify the expansion slots.


That is true, that way isn't the best. Moving the PSUs bracket could be possible the better option. But sounds like no need to do do anything (hopefully) and GPU will sit perfectly without modding









Now just going to hunt GPU card, I´ll back when I have news for you


----------



## bobsaget

Correct, you shouldn't need to do anything but plug the GPU in and the PSU cables


----------



## gadgetware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BFire*
> 
> Nice build! Do you normally run it with case off as shown, or with case on? In the latter case, everything stays cool enough and it's reasonably quiet?


It is normally operated with the case on. So far everything has stayed cool even during heavy gaming activities. Also, much quieter than my last build. I specifically bought that version of the GTX 970 card because of it's reputation for being quiet. I also think the EVO 212 does a much better job than the stock cooler for both cooling and sound.


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paroni*
> 
> That is true, that way isn't the best. Moving the PSUs bracket could be possible the better option. But sounds like no need to do do anything (hopefully) and GPU will sit perfectly without modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just going to hunt GPU card, I´ll back when I have news for you


One thing that will make this easier is by using plain, very flexible cables, so don't order any of those cables with nice looking outer shielding that looks like paracord. Check out the Silverstone short cables designed for SFF builds, there's a whole kit but I wouldn't order that without checking each run carefully since the way the cables will go around the GPU _might_ make it tougher for the other cables to get to where they're going. At mininum though I'd get the one for the GPU, then you check the length for all the other runs.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i would be concerned about the backplate .....h80 might be a better choice.


As it turns out, it fit!

H90 + Gigabyte R9 390:


----------



## Klutz0

Can I join the club?








More pics in my *build log*.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*


Got you added!


----------



## mikeaj

Does anybody happen to know how much space there is between the PCIe slot on an ITX motherboard and the side panel here? Do 2.5-ish slot coolers work? Aftermarket options like the Arctic Accelero series and Gelid Icy Vision? These are in the range of 51-54 mm thick.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Does anybody happen to know how much space there is between the PCIe slot on an ITX motherboard and the side panel here? Do 2.5-ish slot coolers work? Aftermarket options like the Arctic Accelero series and Gelid Icy Vision? These are in the range of 51-54 mm thick.


I didn't actually take my GPU out to measure from the PCI slot, but from the GPU's PCB to the edge of the case the outer cover hooks into, there seems to be *a little over 1.75"*.


----------



## mikeaj

Good to know, thanks. Looks like a fairly tight fit for two slots and definitely under 2" so 51+ mm would be out of the question.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Good to know, thanks. Looks like a fairly tight fit for two slots and definitely under 2" so 51+ mm would be out of the question.


If I recall correctly, a few pages ago someone tried to fit an MSI R9 390 (51 mm, ~2.5 slots), but it didn't fit.

I've got a Gigabyte G1 Gaming R9 390 in mine, and that's 42 mm (although, Gigabyte probably included the backplate in that measurement, so it might be 2-3 mm less when measured from the PCI slot).


----------



## QuintallPrime

Hello everyone !

Since a few weeks im also a proud owner of this beatiful case, a Fractal Design Node 304 in special XMG silent edition.

i pumped it up with some pretty beastly innards:

Mainboard: MSI Z97I AC
Power: Corsair CS650M
CPU: Intel I7 4790k overclocked @ 4.5Ghz watercooled by Corsair Hydro H80i GT
Ram: 16GB Klevv Neo 2400 Mhz
GPU: EVGA Geforce GTX 980ti SC+ACX+ with backplate
Storage: Samsung SSD EVO 850 500GB, Seagate SSHD 1TB

The one thing i love most about the case is that you can fit all those strong components inside, and still have a pretty small computer in comparison to other PCs with this kind of hardware.

I also made some pictures, here you go:








If you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuintallPrime*


You are added. I like the green accents.


----------



## jorkila

Hi guys is this case suitable for keeping an EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ cool? Currently running it in a Silverstone FT03 mini case and have to game with the front off :-(


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorkila*
> 
> Hi guys is this case suitable for keeping an EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ cool? Currently running it in a Silverstone FT03 mini case and have to game with the front off :-(


I would say yes, since there is a grill right where your GPU is which would allow fresh/cool air into the case. I do not have a GPU in my Node but from everything I have read in here people have had good success.


----------



## jorkila

Nice one, thanks for the reply!!


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Does anybody happen to know how much space there is between the PCIe slot on an ITX motherboard and the side panel here? Do 2.5-ish slot coolers work? Aftermarket options like the Arctic Accelero series and Gelid Icy Vision? These are in the range of 51-54 mm thick.


FWIW the Gigabyte G1 uses the Accelero, so if that fits an Accelero should.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorkila*
> 
> Hi guys is this case suitable for keeping an EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ cool? Currently running it in a Silverstone FT03 mini case and have to game with the front off :-(


I'd say, yes. This case does much better in providing air to dual-fan cards than the FT03 mini. I've had a 7970, r9 280x and a 980Ti in mine, which is a 24/7 folding machine, and i've never had issues with GPU temp. Well except with the 7970, which was a hot-running beast.


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorkila*
> 
> Hi guys is this case suitable for keeping an EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ cool? Currently running it in a Silverstone FT03 mini case and have to game with the front off :-(


Yes, it has a filtered but otherwise wide-open panel over the graphics card. The FT03 is designed really for blower cards, which get a boost from convection (as well as the thick aluminum) to lower noise levels compared to conventional motherboard orientations using blowers.


----------



## Paroni

GPU arrived today. Instead of 970, I decided to buy R9 280X toxic, because I got it at a very fair price (used).
Like you said and encouraged me, the GPU fitted in. Not the most beautiful setup though, but it works and that is the most important, right


----------



## HZCH

Ladies and Gentlemen. GUYS!

I think my Node 304 reached its final form... unless I decide myself to get an NH-D15 or the NH-D15s version.

To avoid to transform this post to a build log, I'll be quick :

- I decided to test the SilverStone SFX 450W psu (stole a spare from someone)
- I broke one of the ATX standoff screw, so I removed it and strapped the PSU... And strapped the HDD on it (the SSD was moved behidn the front pannel)


I guess I've just entered the GHETTO MOD COMMUNITY!! I also decided to remove the upper support bar, so it would force myself not using the HDD trays for airflow sake, and so I could anticipate about buying a monster cpu cooler









THAT SIZE THO

Then I realized that 1) those SFX psus are cute, but they produce a hell of a lot of noise 2) I've become sensible to the fan noise of my EVGA 770 Superclocked.

So... I tried to put back my SeaSonic G550, and to strap it with velcro. Then I velcroed my HDD and my SSD together... And put them on their side above the PSU










And I've eventually bought a used ASUS Strix 980 for a price (I know... but the seller looked legit, with tons of positive reviews and all). So YES, you can fit a 980 STRIX in your Node 304.


Oh, an I connected the NF-A14 fan to the CPU controler using a Y-type connector. Now, my rig isn't whining anymore... IT'S SILENT!!!

...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorkila*
> 
> Hi guys is this case suitable for keeping an EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ cool? Currently running it in a Silverstone FT03 mini case and have to game with the front off :-(


I'd say it's a suitable case, my temps with my GTX 980 Strix don't go up 67°, like advertised... while my CPU don't go up 67°.

Now *I've got a question*. I know some people here could fit and NH-D15 in the Node. The problem is some if you have to slightly bend it to fit in the case... Something I absolutely want to avoid. I've already remove that HDD tray bar, but is there other problems I'll have to take account?
I also know my motherboard can handle the NH-D15 and the "s" version, but... do you know if the "s" version could lean against the case? Doesn't look that close, but it's free to ask







)


----------



## poopsockk

Hello! I am looking for an external drive enclosure to store all my media separate from my computer. Would I be able to use the Node 304 to house 4 hard drives, put them under a RAID-6, and connect them to my computer to access their data? How would I go about doing this and what would I need to do it?

Also, would I be able to turn it into a NAS if so needed?


----------



## burninator

I'm interested in whether a H80i GT will fit into a node 304 with a Gigabyte a88x-wifi. I had problems with my old H80i usb header blocking a ram slot because it stuck out the right side. It seems the GT's usb header comes out of the 'bottom' Will the block itself fit on the board without blocking a ram slot? It looks larger than the standard H80i.


----------



## Winrahr

I need to update my build log...



(taken with mediocre phone camera in low light)


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winrahr*
> 
> I need to update my build log...
> 
> 
> 
> (taken with mediocre phone camera in low light)


CAN'T WAIT FOR UPDATE
MUST... WAIT...


----------



## burninator

*Add me*



Thanks!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burninator*


You are on the list


----------



## Klutz0

Quick question... Are the included fans (140mm + 2 x 92mm) PWM-controllable?


----------



## bobsaget

Nope


----------



## BFire

Looking at a deal @ NewEgg on an EVGA PSU - dimensions are 3.35" x 5.91" x 7.09" - too big for Fractal case? (will be running 4 3.5" HDs, will add a video card at some point but not initially)


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BFire*
> 
> Looking at a deal @ NewEgg on an EVGA PSU - dimensions are 3.35" x 5.91" x 7.09" - too big for Fractal case? (will be running 4 3.5" HDs, will add a video card at some point but not initially)


That is a 180mm PSU and per the recommendations of Fractal and pretty much everyone else here that has a GPU, you shouldn't exceed a 160mm PSU when wanting to put a GPU in there.

From Fractal's site:

_"Graphics cards, up to 310mm in length, when 2 HDD slots (1 HDD hanging bracket total) are removed (Graphics cards longer than 170 mm will conflict with PSUs longer than 160mm)"_


----------



## BFire

Drat. REALLY good price


----------



## bobsaget

Well it will fit only if you're using an "itx" GPU (no longer than the mobo PCB, c.17cm)


----------



## BFire

Of course, if I read that right, if I'm using 4 full 3.5" internal drives with this case, then I can't use a graphics card (only fits if removing 2HDD slots?)

.... nmind that's if I'm using *6* HDD not 4


----------



## Fritzz

Each HDD bracket holds 2 drives. There are 3 brackets in the case. You only need to remove one bracket to put a gpu in the case. So in theory you can put your 4 drives in the case and put a gpu in there.


----------



## Klutz0

I asked around for some quiet, black-and-white, high-static pressure, 140mm fans last week and was suggested the Phanteks PH-F140SP.

Imagine my surprise when they were featured in NewEgg.ca's deals newsletter this morning! It MUST be a sign!

So, I'll be picking up 2 of them to run in push-pull on my H90's radiator.

Two questions for you guys:

A) What 92mm fans are you guys using as front intake?
Anything I can get that would be quieter than the included ones?
I don't need PWM control, since they'll be getting power through the Node's H/M/L voltage regulator.

B) Any suggestions for a PWM splitter I could use to drive both of my 140mm fans in push-pull?

Edit: Never mind the PWM splitter, my new motherboard has 3 PWM fan headers!
Quote:


> Fan Xpert 2+
> Via three 4/3-pin fan connectors - one PWM only for the processor and two combination PWM/DC connectors - and a pair of onboard thermal sensors, Fan Xpert 2+ makes sure every fan achieves the best balance of cooling performance and low noise.


----------



## Doitanyway

Just want to say a big thanks to you all in this thread.

Spent *hours* reading it before building my Node based gaming rig:
i5 4690K OC'd to 4.2ghz
ASUS Maximus VII IMPACT
Corsair H90
Silverstone Strider Gold 550W + short cable kit
ASUS Strix 980 OC
OCZ Trion 240GB SSD (boot)
Toshiba 2TB HDD (Steam)

It's sat nestled under my 65inch Sony telly.

Cheers guys- this thread was a life saver!


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doitanyway*
> 
> Just want to say a big thanks to you all in this thread.
> 
> Spent *hours* reading it before building my Node based gaming rig:
> i5 4690K OC'd to 4.2ghz
> ASUS Maximus VII IMPACT
> Corsair H90
> Silverstone Strider Gold 550W + short cable kit
> ASUS Strix 980 OC
> OCZ Trion 240GB SSD (boot)
> Toshiba 2TB HDD (Steam)
> 
> It's sat nestled under my 65inch Sony telly.
> 
> Cheers guys- this thread was a life saver!


Pics or it didn't happen!!









Welcome to the club!


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkatz*
> 
> Here is an update on the build I just finished, crappy pictures included
> 
> *CASE:* White Node304
> *MB:* Asus Impact VII
> *CPU:* 4690k @ 4.2
> *Cooler:* Fractal Design Kelvin T12
> *RAM:* Kingston HyperX 16GB 1866mhz white
> *GPU:* MSI 980ti Gaming 6Gb
> *PSU:* Silverstone SX500-LG 500W Gold SFX
> *SDD:* Samsung 850 EVO 500gb (while I wait for NvMe M2s to get cheaper)
> *Case Fans:* 2x Noctua NF-B9 PWM 92mm Fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The card is a beast and runs very quietly. It was actually by far the easiest thing to install but I reckon a longer PSU would be tight. The cables are resting right up against its backplate. So far I am matching most of the gaming benchmarks from the reviews online and I haven't hit any thermal throttling. Idle is around 40c and under load max I have seen is 78c but it is usually around 74 or 75c gaming max.
> 
> The only issue I have is that the Kelvin T12 has a seriously high pitched pump noise running full strength. I have a suspicion its either defective or doesn't like something in the install. I can't be bothered fixing it now so I used a leftover ULN adapter from the Noctuas to drop the pump down to about 65% RPM and its silent enough now. Not sure if its a risk but Temps don't seem much worse.


Man, my MSI 980ti is frying in my Node 304.I am running an aggressive fan curve and I downclocked and setup a frame limiter. I know I have a crap ASIC card 64.5 but it did low 70s on the default curve when I had it my desktop rig. Is it possible because I am using a tower cooler that my CPU cooler is trapping the air? My CPU temps with the EVO are great.


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Man, my MSI 980ti is frying in my Node 304.I am running an aggressive fan curve and I downclocked and setup a frame limiter. I know I have a crap ASIC card 64.5 but it did low 70s on the default curve when I had it my desktop rig. Is it possible because I am using a tower cooler that my CPU cooler is trapping the air? My CPU temps with the EVO are great.


You probably just need more exhaust airflow, not the tower cooler in particular. If anything, those using a CLC can just ramp up the fan/s on it and get a lot of exhaust flow. In either case though it depends on what will be noisier - lots of higher pressure air passing through either the rad first or through the grill. The tendency with the latter though is it's usually of a higher audio frequency, so from a psychoacoustic standpoint, more annoying (and we tend to think it's more audible because of that).


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> You probably just need more exhaust airflow, not the tower cooler in particular. If anything, those using a CLC can just ramp up the fan/s on it and get a lot of exhaust flow. In either case though it depends on what will be noisier - lots of higher pressure air passing through either the rad first or through the grill. The tendency with the latter though is it's usually of a higher audio frequency, so from a psychoacoustic standpoint, more annoying (and we tend to think it's more audible because of that).


I do have my 140mm cougar going full tilt. I also removed the drivebays as I use an mSata SSD under the board and another SSD in the front panel. I did run a 780ti in here over a year ago and that ran hot but not as hot as the MSI.


----------



## contay

Long time no post!

My poor little Node has gone some chances, sold Xeon E3 and so on.

Currently it has:
4770K
Maximus Impact VII
Noctua D14 with 2xNF-P14
Silverstone Strider 600W SFX Gold (short cables)
2x Crucial M500 240GB ssd raid0
16 GB ram

I might just try to peak 4,5 GHz out of my i7 before switching case to Enthoo Evolv itx as I have new power supply on its way. Cheers!

This "HTPC project" got little out of hand...


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*


I see you removed the cross beam - did you find the Node to be any less stiff without it?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> I see you removed the cross beam - did you find the Node to be any less stiff without it?


Ah good point. I merely removed it for easier install of D14. I just put it back then. I don't think it has great impact on stability, as I think it is designed for HDD pracket support more than case structure support beam. Unless you wrangle case frame on purpose, it should do good even without it.


----------



## Pixxel

Hai!

After deciding im sort of in love with the Node 304 Ive been spending a quite some more time than technically necessary in this topic, drewling at your builds.
So.. ive come to the conclusion that i should have one of my own, and put together a part list. Some of it I allready own (eg, gpu, data storage etc) but there is one question that remains:

I like this motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170N-WIFI since it features everything I may need at the moment, and in the future as well. Especially the six SATA ports I like: once it becomes obsolete ill pull out the gpu, pick up a second hand or discounted low power cpu, add some hdd's and use it as a data server.

Now my question: this motherboard has angular SATA-ports positioned near the edge, pointing towards the psu. Does anyone have a similar setup, and could confirm or show me the clearance between the motherboard and the psu is large enough to cram in the sata cables? Ill be using a standard (150mm) atx psu...


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> I do have my 140mm cougar going full tilt. I also removed the drivebays as I use an mSata SSD under the board and another SSD in the front panel. I did run a 780ti in here over a year ago and that ran hot but not as hot as the MSI.


Have you tried that graphics card on another case? It might have more to do with some problem with the graphics card itself, but whatever it is I wouldn't think it can be caused by the CPU cooler.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> I see you removed the cross beam - did you find the Node to be any less stiff without it?


Removed it when installing my components and never put it back, case is stiff, probably a bit less but still solid. At some point I had a pile of study books on top, I can assure you it can hold 8kgs with no issue









Edit: BTW guys I might be leaving the topic soon, just got my hands on a NCase v3, which is a bit hard to get here in France. Still not sure if I want to change my current setup, everything is fine in my node 304.. Plus I'm gonna have to buy a new PSU and cpu cooler. Anyway I'll let you know. Tell me if you're interested in my case (fully equipped with bequiet fans), g550 with modded fan, TS140 power with noctua nf a15 pwm.. Silence is golden


----------



## Doitanyway

Biggest issue was cable routing, even with the short cable pack, it still needs some work


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> Have you tried that graphics card on another case? It might have more to do with some problem with the graphics card itself, but whatever it is I wouldn't think it can be caused by the CPU cooler.


Yeah it gets low 70s in my desktop. I guess I will continue to play around with it this weekend.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Removed it when installing my components and never put it back, case is stiff, probably a bit less but still solid. At some point I had a pile of study books on top, I can assure you it can hold 8kgs with no issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: BTW guys I might be leaving the topic soon, just got my hands on a NCase v3, which is a bit hard to get here in France. Still not sure if I want to change my current setup, everything is fine in my node 304.. Plus I'm gonna have to buy a new PSU and cpu cooler. Anyway I'll let you know. Tell me if you're interested in my case (fully equipped with bequiet fans), g550 with modded fan, TS140 power with noctua nf a15 pwm.. Silence is golden


Thanks for the info! I've temporarily put a HDD in one of the brackets, but it'll be moving to a custom PSU cover soon enough (hopefully).

If you feel like parting out your components, I may be interested in the bequiet! fans!


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Yeah it gets low 70s in my desktop. I guess I will continue to play around with it this weekend.


That lends credence to air getting recycled considering it otherwise gets fresh air straight from outside on the Node304. At what speed are you running the CPU fan? In theory at least if it's too low some air coming off the GPU doesn't get sucked in and tossed backwards to the exhaust; too high airflow and static pressure, and you could be tossing the air everywhere.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doitanyway*


You are on the list.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> That lends credence to air getting recycled considering it otherwise gets fresh air straight from outside on the Node304. At what speed are you running the CPU fan? In theory at least if it's too low some air coming off the GPU doesn't get sucked in and tossed backwards to the exhaust; too high airflow and static pressure, and you could be tossing the air everywhere.


Hmmm, I will have to check that. I also should make sure the filter isn't too junked either on that side.


----------



## Ru1Sous4

Hi everyone

I'm thinking about making this build

*Case:* Node 304
*CPU:* 4790K
*MB:* Impact VII
*PSU:* Silverstone ST65F-G

Since I already had a 4790K on a Node 304 before and it easily get to 80ºC with the stock cooler, what I have in mind is lose all the HDD cages and only have a SSD in front of the case and then add a air/wc to make sure I have good temps and the best air flow in this small case.

I don't pretend make OC so I just want something that give me good temps, don't be to much noisy and than can fit in the case for sure without much drama, no price limit

Suggestions will be great.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ru1Sous4*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm thinking about making this build
> 
> *Case:* Node 304
> *CPU:* 4790K
> *MB:* Impact VII
> *PSU:* Silverstone ST65F-G
> 
> Since I already had a 4790K on a Node 304 before and it easily get to 80ºC with the stock cooler, what I have in mind is lose all the HDD cages and only have a SSD in front of the case and then add a air/wc to make sure I have good temps and the best air flow in this small case.
> 
> I don't pretend make OC so I just want something that give me good temps, don't be to much noisy and than can fit in the case for sure without much drama, no price limit
> 
> Suggestions will be great.


Check this http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/6400_100#post_24624343

It's my rig, running Impact VII and 4770K clocked to 4,3 at the moment. 4790K will be much easier to overclock, even a little and have it nice and cool there, if you have good enough cooler. There is place for third fan, in the front. I don't really need it, so I didn't install it.


----------



## Ru1Sous4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Check this http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/6400_100#post_24624343


Don't you think will be a little over kill the NH-D14?
I saw the cooler come with a P12 and a P14, so you buy the D14 + P14 so you can use both P14? If so, why?
There's any problems in fit the D14 or everything fits well?


----------



## BFire

Anyone try an ASRock Z97E-ITX in the Fractal 304?


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ru1Sous4*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm thinking about making this build
> 
> *Case:* Node 304
> *CPU:* 4790K
> *MB:* Impact VII
> *PSU:* Silverstone ST65F-G
> 
> Since I already had a 4790K on a Node 304 before and it easily get to 80ºC with the stock cooler, what I have in mind is lose all the HDD cages and only have a SSD in front of the case and then add a air/wc to make sure I have good temps and the best air flow in this small case.
> 
> I don't pretend make OC so I just want something that give me good temps, don't be to much noisy and than can fit in the case for sure without much drama, no price limit
> 
> Suggestions will be great.


i suggest the noctua u9s. its small,and does a great job cooling.


----------



## Doitanyway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ru1Sous4*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm thinking about making this build
> 
> *Case:* Node 304
> *CPU:* 4790K
> *MB:* Impact VII
> *PSU:* Silverstone ST65F-G
> 
> Since I already had a 4790K on a Node 304 before and it easily get to 80ºC with the stock cooler, what I have in mind is lose all the HDD cages and only have a SSD in front of the case and then add a air/wc to make sure I have good temps and the best air flow in this small case.
> 
> I don't pretend make OC so I just want something that give me good temps, don't be to much noisy and than can fit in the case for sure without much drama, no price limit
> 
> Suggestions will be great.


I've got a 4690K overclocked to 4.2ghz, and the Corsair H90 cooler with an additional fan (the original case fan in fact) on the back of the radiator. If I run Prime95 on the short intense stuff, the CPU temp maxes out at 60 degrees. Which is nice. I found the H90 really easy to fit too, as long as you make sure the pipes exit towards the front of the case.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BFire*
> 
> Anyone try an ASRock Z97E-ITX in the Fractal 304?


It seems to have very similiar layout with ASRock H97M-itx, which I previously used. You can mount larger cooler with no collision to GPU or case. 8-pin power plug has rather unusual location for itx-mobo, but it should't be a problem.


----------



## burninator

Small update on my build. New GPU.


----------



## Ru1Sous4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doitanyway*
> 
> I've got a 4690K overclocked to 4.2ghz, and the Corsair H90 cooler with an additional fan (the original case fan in fact) on the back of the radiator. If I run Prime95 on the short intense stuff, the CPU temp maxes out at 60 degrees. Which is nice. I found the H90 really easy to fit too, as long as you make sure the pipes exit towards the front of the case.


I was taking a look to some pics and I like the look of it (even if the case will end up to be close)
Those are good temps you have there!

Can you tell me why you choose the H90 instead of the H80i GT?

Note: I like the idea of using a H90 and give use to the default back fan to make a push-pull config.


----------



## Doitanyway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ru1Sous4*
> 
> I was taking a look to some pics and I like the look of it (even if the case will end up to be close)
> Those are good temps you have there!
> 
> Can you tell me why you choose the H90 instead of the H80i GT?
> 
> Note: I like the idea of using a H90 and give use to the default back fan to make a push-pull config.


The H80i GT has a smaller radiator/fan- 120mm against 140mm, so I figured it might be a bit louder. Since the Node already comes with a case fan I could use as a second fan on the H90, it sort of made sense. Plus the fact it was 20 quid cheaper


----------



## Ru1Sous4

Thanks for your feedback. H90 will be the way to go!


----------



## tlc1

I'm converging on a Node 304 build and have a couple of questions please.

Cooler:
I see the NH-U14S is popular and _just_ fits. Any chance of contact with case flex? If you move the machine frequently? If you put anything on top?

I like quiet boxes. But this is my first aftermarket cooler and $70 seems like a lot. Is there anything almost as good but noticeably cheaper?

Fans:
I was thinking about trying the case fans and upgrading if necessary. But it appears that I'd have to pull the motherboard to upgrade the back fan. Correct? (If so, I might upgrade it to start.) Could I upgrade the front fans by only pulling the drive cages?

FYI: H97I-PLUS, I5-4590, MSI GTX 970 Gaming

Thanks!


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ru1Sous4*
> 
> Thanks for your feedback. H90 will be the way to go!


I also opted for the H90 in my Node 304!

Just be aware that if you get a GPU with a backplate, it'll be a VERY tight fit.

It's actually such a tight fit that I'd recommend a GPU *with* a backplate. Why? Because, if the radiator touches the backplate, no problem. But, if the radiator touche the back of the PCB and shorts 2 pins... problem!



Also, I'm planning on picking up an after-market 140mm fan to keep the noise down. I find the stock H90 fan to be a little too loud for my taste when the PC is idling or I'm just browsing the web.


----------



## Ru1Sous4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> I also opted for the H90 in my Node 304!
> 
> Just be aware that if you get a GPU with a backplate, it'll be a VERY tight fit.
> 
> It's actually such a tight fit that I'd recommend a GPU *with* a backplate. Why? Because, if the radiator touches the backplate, no problem. But, if the radiator touche the back of the PCB and shorts 2 pins... problem!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm planning on picking up an after-market 140mm fan to keep the noise down. I find the stock H90 fan to be a little too loud for my taste when the PC is idling or I'm just browsing the web.


Thanks for that info. The PC I'm building I will use the iGPU, still if in the long run I need to put a dedicated GPU I know what I should buy!

I was seeing and a Noctua D14 make as much noise as the H90 so make me wondering if after-market fans will make all that much difference....


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ru1Sous4*
> 
> Don't you think will be a little over kill the NH-D14?
> I saw the cooler come with a P12 and a P14, so you buy the D14 + P14 so you can use both P14? If so, why?
> There's any problems in fit the D14 or everything fits well?


Damn sorry, I must have missed this!
IMO, D14 is nowhere near overkill. My 4770k on Maximus Impact was clocked to 4,2 with NH-U12S (or U12P, 4 pipe older model) and I decided I want more so I bought D14 heatsink cheap (just 50€ with everything, even thermal paste was unopened). I haven't had time to start pushing my cpu past that 4,2 but my target is 4,5 GHz, stable and cool.

I have another D14 on my other rig and have switched fans there so I had another P14 laying around. D14 sits perfectly there and rear fan could be installed in case too even I installed it to the heat sink. I might switch install to case so I can have third fan in front of D14 for maximum effiency. If you have something specific you'd like to know, just ask : )


----------



## burninator

I've, unfortunately, come to the conclusion that an overclocked 7870k (4.4ghz at 1.45V) and an r9 390 (stock) are just too HOT for my case.









Even with an H80i GT, 2 SP120's and the 2 90 mm intakes... I was playing GTA for about 2 hours and had 2 hard (black screen) resets in a row. I took the computer cover off and the VRM heatsink and the mounting screws for the H80i GT were too hot to touch. The motherboard was obviously going into overheat protection. The south-bridge was also scalding but that could be a symptom of being next to the VRM's. The exhaust port near the power supply was also very hot.

The only case exhaust is the 120 mm fans through the radiator. There's no way to add more exhausts without case modding (which I'd rather not do).

A couple questions for you fine gentlemen/ladies:

1) Anyone have any advice on how to get these temps under control? The temps are perfectly fine doing almost anything else. Just AAA gaming and [email protected] seem to push it over the edge.

2) Does anyone have any experience using 40 mm fans to cool VRM's and south-bridges? I think that might help.

3) I noticed in touching the VRM heat sink that it was slightly wobbly. Could this be part of the problem? I'm not sure how to tighten it considering it uses what looks like proprietary screws.


----------



## BFire

OK, *finally* ordered most of the parts for my 304 system (sans GPU). Would appreciate a sanity check on any poor selections/choices from the components below (SSD and RAM are existing from an older system, didn't really see a driving need to upgrade just yet).

System mostly a "it's just time" replacement for my i7 920 full tower, and will be set up w/ 4 3.5" drives, act as:
- HTPC 80% of the time so low/no noise is primary objective
- Primary desktop (for Quicken, some VMWare stuff occasionally) 15% of the time, so needed i7 for virt
- Gaming ? Always been a console gamer, hate using kbd/mouse, but if this (+ a decent GPU) lets me play Fallout 4 on PC with Xbox controller and basically the same experience but tweakable graphics, I'm good with that.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($299.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($131.98 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Team Vulcan 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($74.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* PNY Optima 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 (White) Mini ITX Tower Case
*Power Supply:* Cooler Master VSM 650W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($89.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $626.94
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-11-26 02:13 EST-0500_


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BFire*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, *finally* ordered most of the parts for my 304 system (sans GPU). Would appreciate a sanity check on any poor selections/choices from the components below (SSD and RAM are existing from an older system, didn't really see a driving need to upgrade just yet).
> 
> System mostly a "it's just time" replacement for my i7 920 full tower, and will be set up w/ 4 3.5" drives, act as:
> - HTPC 80% of the time so low/no noise is primary objective
> - Primary desktop (for Quicken, some VMWare stuff occasionally) 15% of the time, so needed i7 for virt
> - Gaming ? Always been a console gamer, hate using kbd/mouse, but if this (+ a decent GPU) lets me play Fallout 4 on PC with Xbox controller and basically the same experience but tweakable graphics, I'm good with that.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($299.99 @ Newegg)
> *CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($131.98 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Team Vulcan 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($74.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* PNY Optima 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 (White) Mini ITX Tower Case
> *Power Supply:* Cooler Master VSM 650W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($89.99 @ Newegg)
> *Total:* $626.94
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-11-26 02:13 EST-0500_


Welcome to world of Nodes. White is solid choise and looks always as good as any toaster. Just kidding, I have white little cutie as well.

You will be good with your build. Semimodular PSU you chose is short (140mm) which helps routing cables and will provide enough power when you add Maxwell GPU. GTX 960 will provide you with console graphics (or better) and with 970 you hit right bang in the buck. I would not overclock cpu there with that cooler, but I suspect there is no need for extra power yet there. Just let us know when build is finished!


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burninator*
> 
> I've, unfortunately, come to the conclusion that an overclocked 7870k (4.4ghz at 1.45V) and an r9 390 (stock) are just too HOT for my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with an H80i GT, 2 SP120's and the 2 90 mm intakes... I was playing GTA for about 2 hours and had 2 hard (black screen) resets in a row. I took the computer cover off and the VRM heatsink and the mounting screws for the H80i GT were too hot to touch. The motherboard was obviously going into overheat protection. The south-bridge was also scalding but that could be a symptom of being next to the VRM's. The exhaust port near the power supply was also very hot.
> 
> The only case exhaust is the 120 mm fans through the radiator. There's no way to add more exhausts without case modding (which I'd rather not do).
> 
> A couple questions for you fine gentlemen/ladies:
> 
> 1) Anyone have any advice on how to get these temps under control? The temps are perfectly fine doing almost anything else. Just AAA gaming and [email protected] seem to push it over the edge.
> 
> 2) Does anyone have any experience using 40 mm fans to cool VRM's and south-bridges? I think that might help.
> 
> 3) I noticed in touching the VRM heat sink that it was slightly wobbly. Could this be part of the problem? I'm not sure how to tighten it considering it uses what looks like proprietary screws.


you might want to try the fans that come with the h80.im guessing they move much more air than the corsair sp.you never stated what 92mm fans are up front? if your looking for something cheap,i would look at something like these.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103070

another thing guys like to do is cram cables and ssd's in the front. which does nothing but restrict air flow.the cleaner the cable management is the better the airflow will be.


----------



## yuuupi

MEDIA/GAMING/PHOTO EDITING BUILD

Hi guys, after lurking the thread in the shadows for some time I finally stepped forward. I am building a desktop computer that I plan on keeping for at least 4 years. The usage will be mainly internet/media, some gaming (eg. QuakeLive, Witcher, Battlefield, whichever) and photo postproducing (Lightroom, Photoshop). It will be most likely running Windows 7 but I also want the parts to have good Linux compatiblity. And I want it all to fit in the Fractal Design Node 304 case.

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($209.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: be quiet! PURE ROCK 51.4 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($32.98 @ NCIX US)
Thermal Compound: Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste ($5.09 @ OutletPC)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($99.88 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Kingston HyperX Fury Black 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($75.26 @ SuperBiiz)
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($79.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($64.51 @ SuperBiiz)
Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased For $60.00)
Power Supply: Antec 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $50.00)
Monitor: Asus MG279Q 144Hz 27.0" Monitor ($659.98 @ Micro Center)
Keyboard: Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Rapid Wired Gaming Keyboard (Purchased For $70.00)
Mouse: SteelSeries Rival Wired Optical Mouse (Purchased For $25.00)
Total: $1432.68

Mainly, I have this concerns:

1. MOBO/CPU: I was thinking on a 4690k chip on a Z97 mobo with integrated WiFi.
My preferred mobo is the Asus Z97I-PLUS, but its production seems to be discontinued and the prices of the remaining units have wone wild. Should I ten try to grab a Gigabyte GA-Z97-WIFI? Any better options?

2. MONITOR/GPU: I want a monitor with good color reproduction (for editing photos, not neccessarily for printing them) and if it is high-freq even better. I have never tried anything more than 60Hz. And if it comes factory-calibrated then I would not want to get into colorimeters.
I have had the LG 27MB85R-B in my radar for months, but now after the release of the Asus MG279Q at a similar price point and with the added extra of 144Hz and Freesync (35-90Hz range, apparently able to work up to 30-110Hz) I am inclined to go for the latter one. About the GPU, I was thinking on a PowerColor or MSI R9 390. I know Nvidia has better graphis support on Linux but maaah... either the ATI drivers get upgraded soon or I am not gaming on Linux anyway. Open source is the word!

3. PSU: I jumped on a wrong deal with the Antec EDGE 650W (tier 2, 80+ gold, fully modular) and I will have to replace it once I buy the GPU (I may try snugging it in but this PSU is 170mm...).
I am unsure if I should go for the Seasonic G500W or the Silverstone Strider Plus 600W with the short cable kit, which seems a bit pricey to me.

4. CPU COOLING: It is going to be much better and quieter a Corsair H90 than a bequiet! Pure Rock or a 212 EVO?

Thanks verybody!


----------



## mster

Bought a modular EVGA 550W (220-G2-0550-Y1) PSU without checking the length and it turns out that it's a massive 165mm long







. I want to go with the Node 304, but the graphics card / psu limitations are turning out to be harder to manage than the heatsink height limitations of the CM130.

Anyone think it *might* fit in the Node 304 with a longer graphics card like a GTX 970?

Full build is:
CPU: i5-6500
Heatsink: CM EVO 212
GPU: Asus 970 Strix
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5
Memory: 1x8GB gSkill DDR4
Storage: m.2 Samsung 850 EVO
PSU: EVGA 550W (220-G2-0550-Y1)


----------



## joeh4384

The only way to fit a modular PSU bigger than 140mm is to remove the bracket and use double-sided Tape to secure the PSU. It is a pretty tight fit at 140mm.


----------



## mster

The Fractal site says "Graphics cards longer than 170 mm will conflict with PSUs longer than 160mm" so being modular costs you a full 20mm? I thought it was going to be a 5mm issue?


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mster*
> 
> The Fractal site says "Graphics cards longer than 170 mm will conflict with PSUs longer than 160mm" so being modular costs you a full 20mm? I thought it was going to be a 5mm issue?



There is no room. You would need really flexible cables or ones that somehow went up on a 90 degree angle.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> 
> There is no room. You would need really flexible cables or ones that somehow went up on a 90 degree angle.


hair dryer works great on stiff cables to


----------



## Amnezia

Just thought i'd share this.
I recently put a white GTX 960 in my Node 304. How cool is this look!?


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amnezia*
> 
> Just thought i'd share this.
> I recently put a white GTX 960 in my Node 304. How cool is this look!?


Looks slick!


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amnezia*
> 
> Just thought i'd share this.
> I recently put a white GTX 960 in my Node 304. How cool is this look!?


If only Fractal doesn't ship the white cases with black HDD mounts and vice versa. I've seen a lot of people do the trades here though.


----------



## Fritzz

I have 3 white mounts if anyone wants them, just need to pay shipping. As you can see from my modded Node I will not be using them ever again.

****No longer available****


----------



## lagisforeplay

From the pictures it looks like I should not run into issues with tall RAM, but has anyone experienced issues?


----------



## Ru1Sous4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doitanyway*
> 
> I've got a 4690K overclocked to 4.2ghz, and the Corsair H90 cooler with an additional fan (the original case fan in fact) on the back of the radiator. If I run Prime95 on the short intense stuff, the CPU temp maxes out at 60 degrees. Which is nice. I found the H90 really easy to fit too, as long as you make sure the pipes exit towards the front of the case.


Finally make my build and use the H90 and follow your advice of putting the pipes exit towards the front and everything work fine.



I was able to use 2 cages and add 3 HDD 3.5 and 1 SSD. Here is the Prime 95 results after 45min. It's a i5 6600.


----------



## KayDee

Project IDK

Started out with a Cooler Master Elite 120 build with a i5 3570 (non-K) + GTX 670 around 2.5 years ago and after a few updates I find myself here. The only original components are the Corsair CX500M PSU and the 480 Segate SSD.

Current spec:

Fractal Node 304 Mini ITX case with 2 stock 92mm intake fans + removed the 140mm exhaust fan (LOVE IT!)
Corsair CX500M (how the hell is this thing running all my kit rock solid?!)
Gigabyte Z97N-Gaming 5 motherboard
Intel i7 4790k @ stock
Corsair H75 all in one CPU water cooler
16GB(2X8) HyperX Fury 1866 @ stock
Asus R9 390x DC3 OC Strix @ stock (massive card!!!!)
Seagate 600 480GB SSD

While compact I think I've done an good job of cable management which isn't quite as obvious unless you see it in person.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KayDee*


Sweet, you are added.


----------



## Klutz0

Hey guys, I'm having trouble keeping my Node 304 *quiet*.

I've got a Corsair H90 CPU cooler, and I switched out the fan for a Phanteks PH-F140MP_BK_PWM which was recommended to me as one of the quieter 140mm fans suitable for a radiator.

I've set a custom fan curve in the BIOS and have the fan at 20% (the lowest it'll let me put it) until about 60°C.

I tried it with the 92mm intake fans at the front turned off, and my GPU is semi-passive, so it wasn't making any noise.

So, even with everything off except the 140mm fan, I still find it loud...









Also, it seems like it is louder when I have the case closed?


----------



## lagisforeplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm having trouble keeping my Node 304 *quiet*.
> 
> I've got a Corsair H90 CPU cooler, and I switched out the fan for a Phanteks PH-F140MP_BK_PWM which was recommended to me as one of the quieter 140mm fans suitable for a radiator.
> 
> I've set a custom fan curve in the BIOS and have the fan at 20% (the lowest it'll let me put it) until about 60°C.
> 
> I tried it with the 92mm intake fans at the front turned off, and my GPU is semi-passive, so it wasn't making any noise.
> 
> So, even with everything off except the 140mm fan, I still find it loud...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it seems like it is louder when I have the case closed?


Is it a combination of a fans or is it a particular fan in general?


----------



## .theMetal

Is it possibly your power supply? I know that when my house is completely silent (hardly ever) I can hear my supply just barely humming.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagisforeplay*
> 
> Is it a combination of a fans or is it a particular fan in general?


There are 5 fans in my system:

140mm radiator fan for H90
2 x 92mm intake fans (incl. in Node 304)
2 x 90mm (??) fans on my GPU
With all fans off, except the 140mm fan, I still find it noisier than I'd like.

EDIT :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Is it possibly your power supply? I know that when my house is completely silent (hardly ever) I can hear my supply just barely humming.


Oh snap. Forgot about that fan!

Tonight I'll isolate the PSU fan (ie: unplug everything else) and see if that's what I find too noisy.

I'm using a Silverstone SX600-G PSU, mounted using the bracket Silverstone includes.
Maybe adding some rubber washer for the PSU mounting would help?


----------



## Winrahr

The SX600-G is loud. Makes a high pitched whine when the fan comes on, and it comes on at the lightest of loads. When it comes on it's immediately the loudest part of my computer and worst of all it will never turn off again. It's always louder than my pump running at ~2000rpm and my fans at 900-1100rpm which is what they run at while gaming (pump at 1000rpm and only one 120mm fan on at 800rpm at idle), and it becomes quite annoying when it's under real load. Really considering switching to an SX500-LG.


----------



## Sc0rc3d

*My New Homeserver*



My new Homeserver (ESXi with actual 4 VMs) running.









*More Pictures (Smartphone):*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 
 
 
 



*Parts:*

*CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz
*RAM:* 2 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600
*Cooler:* Noctua NH-U9S
*Mainboard:* ASRock Rack E3C226D2I
*PSU:* Corsair RM Series RM450
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304
*HDD:* 5 x 3 TiB WD-Red + 1 x 2 TiB Seagate (VM-Store).
*SSD:* 1 x 512 GiB (VM-Datastore) + 1 128 GiB (L2ARC @ FreenasVM)


----------



## lagisforeplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sc0rc3d*
> 
> *My New Homeserver*
> 
> *Parts:*
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz
> *RAM:* 2 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600
> *Cooler:* Noctua NH-U9S
> *Mainboard:* ASRock Rack E3C226D2I
> *PSU:* Corsair RM Series RM450
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304
> *HDD:* 5 x 3 TiB WD-Red + 1 x 2 TiB Seagate (VM-Store).
> *SSD:* 1 x 512 GiB (VM-Datastore) + 1 128 GiB (L2ARC @ FreenasVM)


I will have a similar number of 3.5 drives, how is the cable management and how did you attach the 2.5 to the cages?


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagisforeplay*
> 
> I will have a similar number of 3.5 drives, how is the cable management and how did you attach the 2.5 to the cages?


A common spot is underneath the front panel.

Stolen from the interwebs:


Another option would be to stick them on top of each other in one of the cages, since they are so thin shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sc0rc3d*
> 
> *Parts:*
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz
> *RAM:* 2 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600
> *Cooler:* Noctua NH-U9S
> *Mainboard:* ASRock Rack E3C226D2I
> *PSU:* Corsair RM Series RM450
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304
> *HDD:* 5 x 3 TiB WD-Red + 1 x 2 TiB Seagate (VM-Store).
> *SSD:* 1 x 512 GiB (VM-Datastore) + 1 128 GiB (L2ARC @ FreenasVM)


Nice and curious build!

Why the E3C226D2I if you're using a RAID controller (consider the E3C224D4I-14S?)? Any plans for all of those SATA ports? What RAID card are you using? What are you gonna do with all of those VMs?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagisforeplay*
> 
> I will have a similar number of 3.5 drives, how is the cable management and how did you attach the 2.5 to the cages?


There are some close-up shots in the spoiler - I'm not sure about the 2.5" but it looks like Sc0rc3d just screwed them onto the outside of the drive brackets:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sc0rc3d*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> With all fans off, except the 140mm fan, I still find it noisier than I'd like.
> 
> EDIT :
> Oh snap. Forgot about that fan!
> 
> Tonight I'll isolate the PSU fan (ie: unplug everything else) and see if that's what I find too noisy.
> 
> *I'm using a Silverstone SX600-G PSU, mounted using the bracket Silverstone includes.*
> Maybe adding some rubber washer for the PSU mounting would help?


That's what's making the noise - it's a tiny fan (80mm I think) that has to cool 600watt hardware crammed closer together, which means that it has to rely on higher rpm for more airflow and static pressure compared to a PSU that uses a 120mm or 135mm fan blowing on components spaced farther apart. Maybe the rubber washers can have a little effect on dampening the PSU chassis but that will only work on the vibrations - the noise from the fan motor and air movement will not be affected, and if this is what you're hearing for the most part, then you'd still have a problem.

This is the reason why Silverstone came up with the SX500-LG, it's own "SFX-L" form factor, that has a longer chassis to accomodate a 120mm fan (as well as leaving a bit more breathing room between the parts inside). It's still around 10mm shorter than the shortest ATX PSUs so this is an option that you have to consider.


----------



## Sc0rc3d

*@lagisforeplay* Cable management is a pain in the ass (takes me about an hour)! But its ok! At first i was shocked about the small size of the case but it works very good. The 2,5 Drives can be screwed normal in the holes (they don't touch the 3,5 Drives)! All Thankt to Fractal!







Cables around the front (between the 3,5 and the front coolers.

*@Fritzz* At the Front was also my first idea but it's too small with 2 x Power + 2 x SATA so i tried the "normal" way and it works pretty good.

*@claes* The "E3C224D4I-14S" will not fit n the Node i think. And i use two of the OnBoard-Ports (in future three). The "E3C224D4I-14S" will not fit n the Node i think. And i use two of the OnBoard-Ports (in future three). And my ASRock Rack E3C226D2I was on Amazon Sale (-25%) so i buyed it. I am using the IBM M1015 HBA flashed to ID-Mode (not a RAid-Controller).

- FreeNASVM (for Data)
- Windows 2k8 Server (Game-Server and for some rendering).
- Ubuntu Webserver
- Windows 7 (Smart-Home-Controller)


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sc0rc3d*
> 
> *@claes* The "E3C224D4I-14S" will not fit n the Node i think. And i use two of the OnBoard-Ports (in future three). The "E3C224D4I-14S" will not fit n the Node i think. And i use two of the OnBoard-Ports (in future three). And my ASRock Rack E3C226D2I was on Amazon Sale (-25%) so i buyed it. I am using the IBM M1015 HBA flashed to ID-Mode (not a RAid-Controller).
> 
> - FreeNASVM (for Data)
> - Windows 2k8 Server (Game-Server and for some rendering).
> - Ubuntu Webserver
> - Windows 7 (Smart-Home-Controller)


No redundancy then? Might encourage finding some ECC if you're on ZFS, but nice build


----------



## Sc0rc3d

Thanks










Redundancy for what? ESXi (is installed in under 10 minutes - Import the VMs and your good to go), Once a week there is a backup from The VM-Data to the FreeNAS-VM. And the Data from the FreeNAS VM (raidz1) goes once a month on an external USB Drive. That's enough for me in terms of Redundancy/safety. And yes, the ~20€ extra for the ECC-RAM i use, is also a "safety-net" under ZFS. Actual with HDD-Standby after 30min idle i am at 40W and the server is not running 24/7.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sc0rc3d*


You are added to the list


----------



## y2kse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagisforeplay*
> 
> I will have a similar number of 3.5 drives, how is the cable management and how did you attach the 2.5 to the cages?


This post has details on my build with 6x 3.5" drives + PCIe SSD.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kse*
> 
> I have a build with 6 HDD's. Photos are here. I used a H90i AIO cooler, an assortment of StarTech right- and left-angled SATA cables and these right-angled SATA power connectors.


----------



## lagisforeplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kse*
> 
> This post has details on my build with 6x 3.5" drives + PCIe SSD.


Thank you!


----------



## robbo2

HTPC, Storage server and couch gamer


----------



## Amnezia

Would love to take those off your hands







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> Looks slick!


Thanks pal. Ended up returning it though. Too noisy. Thinking of getting one of the MSI gaming ones R380 / GTX960. I heard those are non-fan below 60 degrees.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> If only Fractal doesn't ship the white cases with black HDD mounts and vice versa. I've seen a lot of people do the trades here though.


Yeah that's a shame!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> I have 3 white mounts if anyone wants them, just need to pay shipping. As you can see from my modded Node I will not be using them ever again.


Would love to take those off your hands


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amnezia*
> 
> Would love to take those off your hands


Already been shipped off, guess I should edit my post.


----------



## Amnezia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> Already been shipped off, guess I should edit my post.


That's no problem







I guess white mounts are as rare as they come!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*


You are added too


----------



## lagisforeplay

Does the side vent (non-gpu side) come with a filter?


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagisforeplay*
> 
> Does the side vent (non-gpu side) come with a filter?


No


----------



## lagisforeplay

I have 3 white drive cages that I would LOVE to swap for black cages, I will send my three first so you can swap out if your cages are already in use.


----------



## jasjeet

Anyone got advise on a fanless PSU I could fit in the Node for my sig rig? (3770 4.2ghz, gtx 970 1500/3900mhz)

500w superflower green fanless maybe?
Or Be quiet straight power 10?

I have the PSU bracket removed to give me extra space already.

Maybe even a hybrid psu?


----------



## lensflare

hey guys,

i was planning on building a node 304 gaming rig.
hardware specs as such are clear by now (see list below)

Intel Core i5-6600K
ASUS Z170I Pro Gaming
G.Skill Value 4 Kit 8GB, DDR4-2133
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G,
Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB
*Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.*
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W (*160mm*)
Thermalright 140mm Fan Duct

I was wondering whether I can fit the HR-02 macho in the Node without colliding PCIe card or possible hdd cages (since i will only use one ssd behind the front panel - the latter wouldnt be the top prio)

it would be nice to see if someone has already done ths build or could help me with the measurement of the ASUS Z170I Pro Gaming or the alternative Gigabyte GA-Z170N-WIFI

it seems the crucial distance is between pcie and cpu socket.

thanks in advance guys


----------



## bobsaget

You should be fine with the PCIe card. I had a p8z77-i deluxe with the HR02, no issue with the GPU at all.

I don't know for the drive cages, never used them, but I think it should be ok.

Keep in mind it will conflict with the rear fan however. You either have to install a slim 15mm fan at the back of the case or install a standard 25mm one (like the stock one) outside the case.


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Anyone got advise on a fanless PSU I could fit in the Node for my sig rig? (3770 4.2ghz, gtx 970 1500/3900mhz)
> 
> 500w superflower green fanless maybe?
> Or Be quiet straight power 10?
> 
> I have the PSU bracket removed to give me extra space already.
> 
> Maybe even a hybrid psu?


Well, I can't give personal advice about fanless psu, but heat-wise and noise-wise, I doubt it would be as efficient as a classic psu: the heat generated from a passife psu will get dumped in the case, if you keep the normal air flow (from front to back), thus adding heat to the CPU cooler which would have to work harder and generate more noise...
Can't say anything about hybrid psu except you'll have to find one that can fit in the Node...
I went for a different route to lower the noise: I got a new CM V750 full hybrid to lower the noise generated from my previous Seasonic G-Series 550 psu, but I got another problem: the fan makes a rattling noise, and I've asked for a RMA...


----------



## HZCH

Ladies and gentlemen, I have to get your opinion about a mod I'd like to do on my node 304, to improve the general airflow. I'm considering adding two 120mm fans on the right side of the case as an exhaust, because I'm not satisfied of the airflow. I find it to be too restrictive to get it really silent with an asus strix gtx 980 (which seems to have a rattling sound of sort, maybe I should get it repaired, but that's a second-hand GPU). dumping all its heat through the case, making impossible to lower the cpu cooler fan speed to get them really silent...

So I went with this idea :


I would add two slim 120mm fan as an exhaust on the right side of my node, fixed with "less-than-1mm" aluminium sticks of sort, making holes in them and in the case frame to fix the fans. The 140mm fan on the back of the case would be reversed as an intake fan. My goal is to extract the heat generated from the GPU and the CPU in a more efficient way than through the "only" 140mm...
I've given up the idea to add one or two 80mm fans on the top of the case as someone has already done, because my cpu cooler (a noctua NH-U12S) is too high and would get in the way of those fans...

What do you think?


----------



## claes

I might switch the front fans to exhaust and use the rest as intakes... seems like the 120mm's will be exhausting the cool air from the 90mm's out of the case before they hit the CPU. Using the front fans as exhaust and the rear and sides as intake would allow the CPU to receive fresh air while the hot air builds up around your HDD and PSU for exhaust.

Looks good though


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> I might switch the front fans to exhaust and use the rest as intakes... seems like the 120mm's will be exhausting the cool air from the 90mm's out of the case before they hit the CPU. Using the front fans as exhaust and the rear and sides as intake would allow the CPU to receive fresh air while the hot air builds up around your HDD and PSU for exhaust.
> 
> Looks good though


Ok, gonna make some tests! Will give you the results...


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> Well, I can't give personal advice about fanless psu, but heat-wise and noise-wise, I doubt it would be as efficient as a classic psu: the heat generated from a passife psu will get dumped in the case, if you keep the normal air flow (from front to back), thus adding heat to the CPU cooler which would have to work harder and generate more noise...
> Can't say anything about hybrid psu except you'll have to find one that can fit in the Node...
> I went for a different route to lower the noise: I got a new CM V750 full hybrid to lower the noise generated from my previous Seasonic G-Series 550 psu, but I got another problem: the fan makes a rattling noise, and I've asked for a RMA...


I'm thinking to get the EVGA Supernova G2 650W, I've fit a 160mm modular psu already so I think this one should also fit. Not sure yet.

Seems the above is 165mm, so maybe the BeQuiet Straight power 10 600w.


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> I might switch the front fans to exhaust and use the rest as intakes... seems like the 120mm's will be exhausting the cool air from the 90mm's out of the case before they hit the CPU. Using the front fans as exhaust and the rear and sides as intake would allow the CPU to receive fresh air while the hot air builds up around your HDD and PSU for exhaust.
> 
> Looks good though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> Ok, gonna make some tests! Will give you the results...


So... My tests won't be really consistent as I've changed a lot of parameters between the last OCCT burn with "normal" airflow and the one with "reverse" airflow. It means I probably have changed the fan profiles, and there's one less fan in reverse. BUT I got interesting results. Let me explain :

I got a mild OC at 4,2GHz, 1.19 core voltage
I've "lost" like 7 degrees : max cpu temp is 75° against 82° before
It got cooler even if I had to DISCONNECT the 140mm "intake" fan, because it was making a drone noise!
ALAS : now the intake isn't filtered, and I should have tested the temps with fixed RPM, and I haven't made a CPU+GPU stress test... Let's see!


----------



## claes

Fan speeds shouldn't make a difference if you're maintaining the same speed profiles across tests. Just be sure to record the different speeds/percentages and temperatures of each variable (fans, CPU, GPU).

Testing is always a pain on a new build - I always end up throwing out the first few runs, having forgotten something.

With a case this small it is probably especially difficult - unless those fans are running at pretty low speeds you will likely be offering air-blow rather than airflow, as OCN likes to say.

19.635L = ~0.693*ft. Given that the 140mm pulls 56.1cfm max, you can see how it would be easy to put so much pressure into the system that air ends up recirculating rather than exhausting.

To test, I'd seal up your new 120mm intake/exhausts and run your tests (use cardboard to cover), then repeat with different fan setups. Personally, I'd remove all filters (unless you have one for the 140mm) and try:
Stock
Reverse stock

You'll want to remove the front filters as the comparison will be unfair when the 140mm is an unobstructed intake.

Decide which is best and move on to your side panel:
2x120mm exhaust
2x120mm intake
1x120mm (by the CPU) intake
1x120mm (by the CPU) exhaust

To test the CPU and GPU at the same time try something like a 2-core load on P95 and running furmark at the same time. Sure, it's overkill, but it would allow you to define worst case scenarios and figure out which setups can handle the heat.


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Fan speeds shouldn't make a difference if you're maintaining the same speed profiles across tests. Just be sure to record the different speeds/percentages and temperatures of each variable (fans, CPU, GPU).
> 
> Testing is always a pain on a new build - I always end up throwing out the first few runs, having forgotten something.
> 
> With a case this small it is probably especially difficult - unless those fans are running at pretty low speeds you will likely be offering air-blow rather than airflow, as OCN likes to say.
> 
> 19.635L = ~0.693*ft. Given that the 140mm pulls 56.1cfm max, you can see how it would be easy to put so much pressure into the system that air ends up recirculating rather than exhausting.
> 
> To test, I'd seal up your new 120mm intake/exhausts and run your tests (use cardboard to cover), then repeat with different fan setups. Personally, I'd remove all filters (unless you have one for the 140mm) and try:
> Stock
> Reverse stock
> 
> You'll want to remove the front filters as the comparison will be unfair when the 140mm is an unobstructed intake.
> 
> Decide which is best and move on to your side panel:
> 2x120mm exhaust
> 2x120mm intake
> 1x120mm (by the CPU) intake
> 1x120mm (by the CPU) exhaust
> 
> To test the CPU and GPU at the same time try something like a 2-core load on P95 and running furmark at the same time. Sure, it's overkill, but it would allow you to define worst case scenarios and figure out which setups can handle the heat.


Thanks for your advice! In the mean time, I tested the new airflow, and it seems the gpu heat makes a mess in my case. I've even seen some artifact, something I had never seen before...
I ended up resetting the airflow to the usual configuration (front to back), will test it tomorrow.
I haven't made any modification yet, but your idea of a carboard made me think of something: why not making a mock-up of the new holes I'd like to make on a "cardboard case"?

Anyway, will retest for comparison like you said.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> Thanks for your advice! In the mean time, I tested the new airflow, and it seems the gpu heat makes a mess in my case. I've even seen some artifact, something I had never seen before...
> I ended up resetting the airflow to the usual configuration (front to back), will test it tomorrow.
> I haven't made any modification yet, but your idea of a carboard made me think of something: why not making a mock-up of the new holes I'd like to make on a "cardboard case"?
> 
> Anyway, will retest for comparison like you said.


i figured this was going to happen. i never really had issues cooling the cpu,the real problem comes from the gpu. i have my node sitting here on my desk empty right now trying to come up with a solution that doent involve cutting the case.

the only real answer is to give it more airflow.which would throw out any chances of silence. i just bought a newer noctua 140mm pwn fan(2000rpm). i havent tested it in my node yet,but it does dump some serious air. i thought about teaming it up with 2x92mm pwn(2000rpm) fans up front and see if this could do the job. i'm just now sure thats the route i want to go yet. i love this case,but i'm not sure how far im willing to go to cool it.


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i figured this was going to happen. i never really had issues cooling the cpu,the real problem comes from the gpu. i have my node sitting here on my desk empty right now trying to come up with a solution that doent involve cutting the case.
> 
> the only real answer is to give it more airflow.which would throw out any chances of silence. i just bought a newer noctua 140mm pwn fan(2000rpm). i havent tested it in my node yet,but it does dump some serious air. i thought about teaming it up with 2x92mm pwn(2000rpm) fans up front and see if this could do the job. i'm just now sure thats the route i want to go yet. i love this case,but i'm not sure how far im willing to go to cool it.


I actually did change the front fans a long time ago (Bequiet Silentwings 2). I think I was used to noisy computers, as any noise was covered by my older gpu (gtx770).
I must admit I've probably screwed something up with my fan profile. As someone said earlier, you should manage an airflow, not an airblower. Maybe I was trying to get too much fresh air...


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> I actually did change the front fans a long time ago (Bequiet Silentwings 2). I think I was used to noisy computers, as any noise was covered by my older gpu (gtx770).
> I must admit I've probably screwed something up with my fan profile. As someone said earlier, you should manage an airflow, not an airblower. Maybe I was trying to get too much fresh air...


What's your hardware specs (can't see sigs on mobile), and temps with stock config of fans?

I hit 70c on both CPU and gpu when gaming with stock fans on medium and yate loon on the CPU fan at 700rpm. Ambient temp 21c.

It's more about the flow rather than amount of air in my experience. Cables totally out the way and tidied?


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> What's your hardware specs (can't see sigs on mobile), and temps with stock config of fans?
> 
> I hit 70c on both CPU and gpu when gaming with stock fans on medium and yate loon on the CPU fan at 700rpm. Ambient temp 21c.
> 
> It's more about the flow rather than amount of air in my experience. Cables totally out the way and tidied?


Will try to get better pictures, as I've re-tidied-un-tidied the cables, after all the tests I've made these last days. But yes, it's tidy, as far as my skills can go









MB : Asus Z87-i pro (the mother of all my issues : only onw true PWM fan header, so I can't manage the 140mm exhaust fan on its own, unless I let it go to 900rpm minimum, which is too much for my delicate ears)
CPU : i5 4670k (may switch for a spare Xeon e3 1231V3 to test that 4W TDP drop, yes I know, probably useless)
PSU : CoolerMaster V750 full modula (brand new 140mm PSU, which promised pure silence and uncompromising cable management, but seems to induce coil whine to my GPU, and may be rattling some times, so I've started an RMA procedure)
GPU : Asus Strix GTX 980
Front fan : 2x bequiet! SilentWings 2 PWM 92mm
CPU cooler : Noctua NH-U12s with one NF-F12 fan (got another one, tested, doesn't seem to change anything temperature-wise)
Rear fan : NF-A14 PWM, which is now screwed ('cause the rubber nails are getting less flexible, I may have manupulated them too much).

I used to have an NH-D15s, I was very proud of it, but I had to sacrifice the exhaust fan (which was not that bad, as someone called Bernoulli may have said one day), so I gave it to my brother who stuck it in its Thermaltake V21. His gaming PC is now silent.

P.S.: thanks to OCN to let me flood the forum with my airflow issues


----------



## exzacklyright

I have a NAS using this case with 6 HDD's but my cabling is a mess. What cables did you guys use to make it more clean?


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I have a NAS using this case with 6 HDD's but my cabling is a mess. What cables did you guys use to make it more clean?


Cable ties?


----------



## lensflare

hey guys,

still trying to figure out the packaging within the node for my next build.
does anyone of you guys know how big the gap between mainboard and is?

moreover i'm planning on fitting a modular standard atx psu with 160mm in depth into the case (along with a full sized GTX970)

MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G,
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W

will i be running in serious packaging problems? i planned on removing the psu bracket and possibly heat the pcie cable and the one ssd power cable to give them a bit more flexibility if needed.

thoughts? suggestions?


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lensflare*
> 
> does anyone of you guys know how big the gap between mainboard and is?


Are you talking between the motherboard and the actual case? Like the space underneath for cable routing?

You should be just fine with the 160mm PSU and the full length GPU. How many HDD drives are you considering?


----------



## lensflare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> Are you talking between the motherboard and the actual case? Like the space underneath for cable routing?


there was a "psu" missing. i circled the relevant gap in a side profile view I stole from this thread:



background is: i'm trying to figure out whether i can fit a hr-02 macho in the case with the main fan facing the psu (see picture - gren box is the main fan facing the psu) while the backside of the macho is connected via a fan duct to the case fan.


after a lot of stuying mainboard socket position and more i came to the conclusion, the standard fan for the hr-02 will protude beyond the mainboard by roughly 18mm towards the psu(see above). thus the question how big the gap is. alternative 1 would be toswitch to a slim fan (prolimatech sleek 14) or alternative 2 rotate the macho by 180 deg and possibyl lose one fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> You should be just fine with the 160mm PSU and the full length GPU. How many HDD drives are you considering?


since data is stored on my nas, there will be only one SSD which is supposed to be mounted behind the frontpanel on the outerside, as suggested by someone a few pages earlier


----------



## brazilianloser

Random question. What is a good length for a sata cable to keep slack as little as possible. Assuming I am using the two caddies to the left with four drives. Routing all the wires together to the left and then down and back to right below the 24pin. A 10" would be enough... Anyone used shorter ones that could post pictures or list your cables?


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lensflare*
> 
> after a lot of stuying mainboard socket position and more i came to the conclusion, the standard fan for the hr-02 will protude beyond the mainboard by roughly 18mm towards the psu(see above). thus the question how big the gap is. alternative 1 would be toswitch to a slim fan (prolimatech sleek 14) or alternative 2 rotate the macho by 180 deg and possibyl lose one fan
> since data is stored on my nas, there will be only one SSD which is supposed to be mounted behind the frontpanel on the outerside, as suggested by someone a few pages earlier


Sounds like you are going to be hard pressed to get that cooler in there without using a thinner fan. Could you just use the cross ventilation created between the front and rear fans and leave the cooler fan off all together?

I posted this picture a while back, not sure if it helps answer your question though.


----------



## lensflare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> Sounds like you are going to be hard pressed to get that cooler in there without using a thinner fan. Could you just use the cross ventilation created between the front and rear fans and leave the cooler fan off all together?
> 
> I posted this picture a while back, not sure if it helps answer your question though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for reposting the picture. Since the left/right distribution of the 155mm clearance depends on the socket position it doesn't fit my purpose by 100%.

Going with a normal sized fan wont be an option (considering ASUS / Gigabyte socket positions). it will rather be something along the lines of a Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 (which would involve a custom mounting bracket on the HR-02 Macho or going for zip ties).

You would think the fractal design specs for the Node304 would be sufficient to determine internal packaging of the case. Since this seems to be not the case I ordered the whole thing and will see how it turns out. If the second (slim) fan has room to operate properly i'll order it afterwards.


----------



## cfukpixie

Morning everybody

Oculus is arriving, time to buy a nice config for my P3D sim. I was thinking of this config :
i7 - 6700K 4Ghz
MSI Z170I GAMING PRO AC :
DDR4 G.Skill Ripjaws 4, Rouge, 2 x 4 Go, 2400 MHz, CAS 15
Be Quiet Pure Rock
MSI GeForce GTX 970 GAMING 4G,
Samsung Série 850 EVO, 500 Go, SATA III :
Seagate Barracuda, 2 To
Fractal Node 304 Blanc
Corsair CX500M, 500W :

I want to know if you think that everything fits in this beautiful case (PSU, GPU and cooler), if the cooler is sufficient or if you advise another one.
Thanks for your advice

Manolo


----------



## lensflare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cfukpixie*
> 
> Morning everybody
> 
> Oculus is arriving, time to buy a nice config for my P3D sim. I was thinking of this config :
> i7 - 6700K 4Ghz
> MSI Z170I GAMING PRO AC :
> DDR4 G.Skill Ripjaws 4, Rouge, 2 x 4 Go, 2400 MHz, CAS 15
> Be Quiet Pure Rock
> MSI GeForce GTX 970 GAMING 4G,
> Samsung Série 850 EVO, 500 Go, SATA III :
> Seagate Barracuda, 2 To
> Fractal Node 304 Blanc
> Corsair CX500M, 500W :
> 
> I want to know if you think that everything fits in this beautiful case (PSU, GPU and cooler), if the cooler is sufficient or if you advise another one.
> Thanks for your advice
> 
> Manolo


Since your components mostly fulfill Fractal's requirements, my only concern packagingwise would be possible collision of the ripjaws cooler and the cpu cooler
see here:

(source: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7154/quiet-pure-rock-cpu-cooler-review/index5.html)

you should possibly look into this

since i'm not a fan of ram heatsinks, you might considering ones without if you run into problesms here


----------



## cfukpixie

Thank you for your advice, which RAM do you advise ?


----------



## jasjeet

Im about to order parts, does anyone think i will have a problem with the Bequiet Modular Straight Power 10 600W PSU with a MSI GAMER GTX 970?
I am happy to remove the PSU bracket and mount with velcro.

Ive also seen some people mount the PSU rotated 180* with the cables facing the ight side of the case looking from the front, anyone got any experience of this?


----------



## cfukpixie

Just to update my reply, is the cooler OK, or do I need anpther one if I am going to overclock.
Thanks !!!


----------



## y2kse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I have a NAS using this case with 6 HDD's but my cabling is a mess. What cables did you guys use to make it more clean?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Random question. What is a good length for a sata cable to keep slack as little as possible. Assuming I am using the two caddies to the left with four drives. Routing all the wires together to the left and then down and back to right below the 24pin. A 10" would be enough... Anyone used shorter ones that could post pictures or list your cables?


I detailed the cables I used in this post. I just ordered an assortment of 6, 8 and 10 inch cables of each angle so I could mix and match as necessary.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cfukpixie*
> 
> Just to update my reply, is the cooler OK, or do I need anpther one if I am going to overclock.
> Thanks !!!


if you already own the cooler try it out. theres tons on pictures and info on here for deciding on a cooler. the most common cooler used here would be the noctua u12s. its a great all around cooler because it doesnt interfere with ram or hdd cages.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kse*
> 
> I detailed the cables I used in this post. I just ordered an assortment of 6, 8 and 10 inch cables of each angle so I could mix and match as necessary.


Good stuff.


----------



## outlaw8505

Some nice systems since I was here last. Wish I was on the helpful side.

But... I do need help.

If anybody remembers my system
4770K
660GTX
8GB
1x240SSD
1x600.10KRaptor
CX430W cable modded
===================
MCP355 Pump w/4" Res
EK Full Cover GPU block
XSPC CPU block
Coolgate 280 Radiator

In the mail tomorrow is an Asus GTX 980 Reference which I will also be water cooling.

What could ever be the dilemma you ask?

The pump is in the way and the PSU will likely not be up to the task. It looks like the SX600-G would be a fit BUT the placement of the connections are going to hinder me sliding the pump behind the GPU.

I would have to remove the 4" reservoir anyways and either relocate or do away with it all together, I might be able to slip the pump on the PSU

My ask of you?
Is there a PSU with the SX600-G dimensions (2.50" x 4.92" x 3.94" (H x W x D)) but has the cables offset to a side instead of the middle?

Anybody with some ideas? Any input is appreciated.
Thanks,
Outlaw


----------



## Winrahr

There's nothing else with the same dimensions as the SX600-G. You could maybe use right angle connectors like this. Best idea IMO would be to relocate the reservoir (although space would still be limited and small reservoirs are hard to find, I know because I've looked high and low and just ended up with the EK Restop) or remove it and have the pump sit above the PSU.


----------



## outlaw8505

Thanks. SX600-G it is then. I'll have to see how I can use those right angles. I shouldn't need them if I just put the pump on the psu though. And I may be able to remote mount the res closer to the front panel.

The EK Restop won't work with this setup. It does look really clean though.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kse*
> 
> I have a build with 6 HDD's. Photos are here. I used a H90i AIO cooler, an assortment of StarTech right- and left-angled SATA cables and these right-angled SATA power connectors.


So you bought 2 sets of those Sata power connectors? Yeah my problem with the default connectors was I had to twist each haha.. it's a mess... since each HDD has to be oriented differently next to each other.

This would work too i'm assuming: http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Sleeved-Extension-Connectors-PP07-BTSB/dp/B00B46XJ6G


----------



## btwice

Main gaming PC, I'll have to take better pics when I'm home, but I made all the main power cables (not fan cables or SATA data) from scratch to exact lengths because you know, tight fit









Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell Quad-Core 3.5 GHz - overclocked at 4.3 GHz
ASUS Mini ITX Maximus VI Impact MOBO
Phanteks U-Type Dual Tower CPU Heat-Sink
Crucial Ballistix Sport Very Low Profile 16GB Kit DDR3-1600 (2x8GB)
Silverstone Tek Strider Series ATX12V/EPS12V 550W 80+ Gold PFC Power Supply with Full Modular Cables ST55F-G
Radeon HD 7970 GPU
2x 240GB SSD


----------



## y2kse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> So you bought 2 sets of those Sata power connectors? Yeah my problem with the default connectors was I had to twist each haha.. it's a mess... since each HDD has to be oriented differently next to each other.
> 
> This would work too i'm assuming: http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Sleeved-Extension-Connectors-PP07-BTSB/dp/B00B46XJ6G


Your Amazon link is to the same cables I used. Yes, I used two of them, one for each array of same-facing drives. I also clipped off the extra power connector from each chain. If you look closely at my photos, you can probably get a better idea of how I used them.


----------



## brazilianloser

Well got my Node 304 last night from Ebay... some reseller was selling new in boxes from a foreclosured local pc shop at 69 with free shipping depending on location. Now to hope for the best until it arrives on Friday and get my HTPC Plex build going.


----------



## xxxduoxxx

What do you guys think about FD Core 500 as a successor to the node304?


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> What do you guys think about FD Core 500 as a successor to the node304?


I like the lines of the 304 better, but for a capable little box and the option or a 5.25" drive bay it's pretty hard to beat. I wonder if the magnetic filters could be used on the Node....


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> I like the lines of the 304 better, but for a capable little box and the option or a 5.25" drive bay it's pretty hard to beat. I wonder if the magnetic filters could be used on the Node....


Actually what I like most is the SSD/HDD placements in the Core 500. I like my node 304, but before I switched to a aio cooler, those hdd mounts weren't the easiest to manage with a low profile heatsink.


----------



## lensflare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> What do you guys think about FD Core 500 as a successor to the node304?


I would like to think of the Core 500 as an alternative to the Node 304 rather than a successor.

Personally I don't like the exterior design compared to the node. moreover the limitations in HDD mountings you get in return to a 5,25" (which i use maybe once a year) kill it for me.


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxduoxxx*
> 
> Actually what I like most is the SSD/HDD placements in the Core 500. I like my node 304, but before I switched to a aio cooler, those hdd mounts weren't the easiest to manage with a low profile heatsink.


I never used the mounting cages since I did some heavy modding, but I can imagine them being a real pain, even with the stock cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lensflare*
> 
> I would like to think of the Core 500 as an alternative to the Node 304 rather than a successor.
> 
> Personally I don't like the exterior design compared to the node. moreover the limitations in HDD mountings you get in return to a 5,25" (which i use maybe once a year) kill it for me.


I think you hit it on the head. It's another option. I totally agree, I have not idea why I even still have a DVD/CD drive in my desktop, I will probably toss it at the next upgrade. I like the external 5.25" bay for family builds where people still want a DVD/CD or the option to put other stuff in there like reservoir or fan controller.

Either way I like seeing affordable options!


----------



## HZCH

Since we're comparing the Node 304 and the Core 500, I was wondering if the case shell and the HDD tray of the Core would fit on the Node...
Would be interesting to see the HDD tray in use, as it would improve the airflow, without having to mod the Node or using scratches...


----------



## xxxduoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> I never used the mounting cages since I did some heavy modding, but I can imagine them being a real pain, even with the stock cooler.
> I think you hit it on the head. It's another option. I totally agree, I have not idea why I even still have a DVD/CD drive in my desktop, I will probably toss it at the next upgrade. I like the external 5.25" bay for family builds where people still want a DVD/CD or the option to put other stuff in there like reservoir or fan controller.
> 
> Either way I like seeing affordable options!


Actually what I have seen in most videos or build logs involve taking out the 5.25" bay, and installing a massive cooler like the H100i.
Other uses may be to put in a fan controller since mitx boards don't offer that many fan controllers.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btwice*


Gotcha added


----------



## SeGJustas

Hello, I am planning on buying Node 304 and I have some questions. This is what I currently have in my plans:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($314.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler (Purchased For €0.00)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($115.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Kingston Savage 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($52.89 @ OutletPC)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($87.89 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 4GB WINDFORCE Video Card ($339.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair RMx 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $991.74

I want to know if i can squeeze everything together into this case and I'm gonna ask the most obvious question - can i fit everything in it (especially the PSU)? Another thing i want to ask is which motherboard i should get, the one i have selected - ASRock Z97M-ITX/AC or Gigabyte Z97N-WiFi V1.1. These two are the only options i currently have in my country and the ASRock one is about 20 euros cheaper so I'm leaning towards it since I'm on the edge of my budget. What i don't know is how durable, how good BIOS is and what quality ASRock is compared to Gigabyte and if It's worth it to go for Gigabyte for extra 20 euros.

Thank you for your help


----------



## brazilianloser

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeGJustas*
> 
> Hello, I am planning on buying Node 304 and I have some questions. This is what I currently have in my plans:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($314.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler (Purchased For €0.00)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($115.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* Kingston Savage 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($52.89 @ OutletPC)
> *Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($87.89 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 4GB WINDFORCE Video Card ($339.99 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair RMx 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($79.99 @ Newegg)
> *Total:* $991.74
> 
> I want to know if i can squeeze everything together into this case and I'm gonna ask the most obvious question - can i fit everything in it (especially the PSU)? Another thing i want to ask is which motherboard i should get, the one i have selected - ASRock Z97M-ITX/AC or Gigabyte Z97N-WiFi V1.1. These two are the only options i currently have in my country and the ASRock one is about 20 euros cheaper so I'm leaning towards it since I'm on the edge of my budget. What i don't know is how durable, how good BIOS is and what quality ASRock is compared to Gigabyte and if It's worth it to go for Gigabyte for extra 20 euros.
> 
> Thank you for your help






Any PSU at 160mm that is modular will be a headache if installed in combination with a full length GPU. So look for Modular PSU at 140mm or even a SFX such as the offerings from Silverstone.

That is what I have read on it so far since I haven't actually started to build on mine yet.


----------



## SeGJustas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> 
> Any PSU at 160mm that is modular will be a headache if installed in combination with a full length GPU. So look for Modular PSU at 140mm or even a SFX such as the offerings from Silverstone.
> 
> That is what I have read on it so far since I haven't actually started to build on mine yet.


Thank you for the reply, I am thinking about getting EVGA SuperNOVA 550 GS since its 150mm and seems like it could fit just fine but I don't know how good/bad it is compared to RMx 550. Anyways thanks.


----------



## outlaw8505

I have the CX430 (same length) in mine and looking at it with a full length card (GTX 980). It is a really snug fit with a non-modular. I am at least able to bend the wires out of the way. If you are going to get a PSU that size and modular, be prepared to mod it. Even then, you may still be pushing on the card.

This is why I am going to be going to Silverstone SX600-G (mentioned above). It is 600W and a space saver. This PSU would put you just outside your budget but give you the power headroom and internal space.

For the motherboard. If the M is anything like the E. I've had the Z87E and Z97E versions and think they are solid boards. I replaced the Z87 with the Z97 only because I broke it. The bios is like any other UEFI, easy to navigate and OC. Asrock also has their software you can tweak and OC right from windows (reboots still required in some cases) which is really convenient. I wouldn't hesitate to buy the Asrock board again. Sorry I can't compare with the Gigabyte board.


----------



## jasjeet

I saw a guy fit an AX760 with a full length gpu by just removing the PSU bracket in this thread. So I'm going to get the Corsair 650 RMx.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/5070#post_23545887


----------



## benniebeeker

Alrighty guys!!! I just ordered all of my parts. I pray that I can squeeze it all in. After looking around this thread for a few days, with a little TLC and patience I think it can be done.

Board: Asus Z170I
CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K
Memory: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport
Power Supply: SeaSonic SSR-650RM
GPU: 980 GTX TI (blower fan)
Cooling: Corsair H90
HD: Crucial m.2 250GB


----------



## outlaw8505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benniebeeker*
> 
> Alrighty guys!!! I just ordered all of my parts. I pray that I can squeeze it all in. After looking around this thread for a few days, with a little TLC and patience I think it can be done.
> 
> Board: Asus Z170I
> CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K
> Memory: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport
> Power Supply: SeaSonic SSR-650RM
> GPU: 980 GTX TI (blower fan)
> Cooling: Corsair H90
> HD: Crucial m.2 250GB


From looking at mine. The only part I can see being a challenge is the wires coming out of the psu with that full length card. With the fan down, it looks like you would have a small "cavity" to all the cables to come out of the psu.


----------



## benniebeeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outlaw8505*
> 
> From looking at mine. The only part I can see being a challenge is the wires coming out of the psu with that full length card. With the fan down, it looks like you would have a small "cavity" to all the cables to come out of the psu.


I think I'm going to be OK after seeing this picture (and a few others that are similar). Same power supply as the one I chose, same card length. 780 and 980 ti are both 10.5 inches.


----------



## outlaw8505

That's exactly what I was trying to explain. Glad it will work out for you. I'ts nice to have a high powered gaming rig in a tiny "shoe box"


----------



## unich

I build myself a nice little gaming rig for the living room.

I'm really happy with the temperatures I'm getting.

Cpu never gets hotter than 45C and the GPU with the Fan off idles at around 30C and has 69C under load while still being quiet.

And it fits nicely into a living room, looking like a little subwoofer.

I put most of the cables in the middle drive cage so they are hidden.

Parts are:

i5 6400
EVGA GTX 960 SC 4GB
16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport
Gigabyte H170n Wifi
250GB MX 200
Bequiet Straight Power 10 500W CM
Noctua NH-U9S


----------



## benniebeeker

All done!!! Cable management wasn't TOO bad, but it did take a little wiggling. I have no idea how I'm going to route the fatter cables. I'll zip tie everything up once I install windows and see if I'm happy with the temps. I feel like I've got plenty of front to back airflow.


----------



## jasjeet

Here we go guys, initial fitting of the Corsair RMx 650 and MSI GAMER GTX 970.

I've sent the 8 pin CPU power and 24 pin ATX down the side of the PSU at the front of the case.

I've zip tied the 24 pin ATX down using the case PSU fan grill as an anchor so that it is tight up against the PSU face and this way won't foul the GPU.

PSU bracket has been removed, the front panel still sits fine without modding the plastic pin at the bottom right.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unich*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benniebeeker*


Added you guys as well


----------



## brazilianloser

I don't know if was my case or if my PSU is just thinner than the usual but I had a opening underneath the PSU in which since I had flat cables I decided would be a good way to route some of my wires. Worked out quite well. Split the CPU 8-pin into two and hid one in the front cover and run the other with the Sata cable underneath the PSU. Since the fan is to the side and there is a nice thick area of just metal on the left side of the PSU the cables are also not blocking the fan which is very nice. Worked out quite well without removing the PSU bracket. Almost done but I must say even with modular cables this case is a bit challenging to work in it if you are using a big cooler and planning to use the drive caddies. Post some finished pictures sometime here soon.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> I don't know if was my case or if my PSU is just thinner than the usual but I had a opening underneath the PSU in which since I had flat cables I decided would be a good way to route some of my wires. Worked out quite well. Split the CPU 8-pin into two and hid one in the front cover and run the other with the Sata cable underneath the PSU. Since the fan is to the side and there is a nice thick area of just metal on the left side of the PSU the cables are also not blocking the fan which is very nice. Worked out quite well without removing the PSU bracket. Almost done but I must say even with modular cables this case is a bit challenging to work in it if you are using a big cooler and planning to use the drive caddies. Post some finished pictures sometime here soon.


Wow I've been thinking how to do my SATA cabling since I will have my drives like this looking from the left side I'll see the following connectors:

3TB HDD
SSD
SSD
PSU

So now I will copy you and run the flat SATA cable under the PSU and then plug all the drives in


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Wow I've been thinking how to do my SATA cabling since I will have my drives like this looking from the left side I'll see the following connectors:
> 
> 3TB HDD
> SSD
> SSD
> PSU
> 
> So now I will copy you and run the flat SATA cable under the PSU and then plug all the drives in


Glad I was of some help. It was kind of a accident but when I saw that was possible it cleaned up my cables big time having both the cpu 4 pin and the sata going under the psu instead of the front with everything else... now if only my sata cables were more flexible. Guess i will look online for some short flexible ones.








Going by BestBuy tomorrow and getting a wireless keyboard/touchpad but yeap my little Kodi/Plex pc is up and running like a boss.


----------



## unich

I am using this keyboard touchpad combo. Works great in the livingroom

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00DR9V1T0/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?qid=1453705930&sr=8-5&pi=AC_SX118_SY170_QL70&keywords=logitech+keyboard+touchpad&dpPl=1&dpID=41LWNuwxlLL&ref=plSrch

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unich*
> 
> I am using this keyboard touchpad combo. Works great in the livingroom
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00DR9V1T0/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?qid=1453705930&sr=8-5&pi=AC_SX118_SY170_QL70&keywords=logitech+keyboard+touchpad&dpPl=1&dpID=41LWNuwxlLL&ref=plSrch
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


Seems a lot of people don't like that TouchPad from reviews I have seen. I was thinking on getting the K830 bit I might just opt for the cheapo K400.


----------



## unich

I tried the cheap one ans the quality was horible. Tue one I'm using now has a great touchpad. It can handle all the Windows 8.1 guestures. But it's pricy

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klutz0

Me and a few of my friends have been quite happy with the Logitech K400!

It's quite affordable, even at BestBuy : http://www.bestbuy.com/site/logitech-k400-plus-wireless-keyboard-black/7575039.p


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Me and a few of my friends have been quite happy with the Logitech K400!
> 
> It's quite affordable, even at BestBuy : http://www.bestbuy.com/site/logitech-k400-plus-wireless-keyboard-black/7575039.p


Yeah for 1/4 of the price of the K830 and since that TK820 seems to no longer be available around here from major retailer I think the K400 is a good deal. Doens't feel as good as the K830 but the price is hard to pass. The room is never fully dark so the K830 illuminated keys really aren't a must. But yeah still debating. But for minimal use I think the K400 will be plenty.

NVM... The K830 is on sale for 79 and I had some coupons. Got it shipped with taxes for 70 so not bad.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Yeah for 1/4 of the price of the K830 and since that TK820 seems to no longer be available around here from major retailer I think the K400 is a good deal. Doens't feel as good as the K830 but the price is hard to pass. The room is never fully dark so the K830 illuminated keys really aren't a must. But yeah still debating. But for minimal use I think the K400 will be plenty.
> 
> NVM... The K830 is on sale for 79 and I had some coupons. Got it shipped with taxes for 70 so not bad.


Pro tip for the K400, which I'm assuming also works on the K830 : You can disable tap-to-click on the touchpad.

Just hold the "FN" key and click the left-mouse button under the trackpad (not the left-mouse button at the top left of the keyboard). Then enjoy NOT accidentally triggering clicks constantly.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Pro tip for the K400, which I'm assuming also works on the K830 : You can disable tap-to-click on the touchpad.
> 
> Just hold the "FN" key and click the left-mouse button under the trackpad (not the left-mouse button at the top left of the keyboard). Then enjoy NOT accidentally triggering clicks constantly.


LOL good one to know for sure.


----------



## benniebeeker

I just bought the k400 plus. The touch is a little iffy, but overall I'm happy with it.


----------



## outlaw8505

Going to drop this here as it is what I've been working on lately with the addition of the gtx 980


----------



## PaartReijer

Hey guys,
I own a fractal design node 304 and I have always had an idea that my case wasn't properly cooled. I ran Unigine Heaven benchmark and reached
temperatures of around 75 degrees Celsius. That's kinda weird because I've got the 2 stock front fans, a Noctua NH-U12S processor cooler with the included fan and in the back I run a
Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140 mm fan. My specifications are: i7 4770, MSI gtx 760, 8gb ddr3. Those aren't the most heatproducing components right?


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaartReijer*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I own a fractal design node 304 and I have always had an idea that my case wasn't properly cooled. I ran Unigine Heaven benchmark and reached
> temperatures of around 75 degrees Celsius. That's kinda weird because I've got the 2 stock front fans, a Noctua NH-U12S processor cooler with the included fan and in the back I run a
> Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140 mm fan. My specifications are: i7 4770, MSI gtx 760, 8gb ddr3. Those aren't the most heatproducing components right?


Is the 75C for your CPU or GPU? What's your idle temps on both components? How many HDDs do you have in the cages?

Resistance is what's going to make the big difference in cooling efficiency, just because you have a lot of fans, doesn't mean your components will stay cool. If the air has to got around several different objects before it exits the case then pockets of hotter air will be created driving up the air temp within the case.


----------



## PaartReijer

I got 75 degrees celcius for my gpu. And I use 1 drive cage.
I think the drivecages from the nod 304 are bulky as hell. are there any other modding solutions like you bend 1 drivecage?


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaartReijer*
> 
> I got 75 degrees celcius for my gpu. And I use 1 drive cage.
> I think the drivecages from the nod 304 are bulky as hell. are there any other modding solutions like you bend 1 drivecage?


What kind of drives you rocking?

1 SSD + 1 HDD = You can mount the SSD up front under the front bezel and the HDD just double side tape to the top of the PSU assuming you are not pushing the PSU too hard causing unwanted heat on the drive...

Just an example.


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaartReijer*
> 
> I got 75 degrees celcius for my gpu. And I use 1 drive cage.
> I think the drivecages from the nod 304 are bulky as hell. are there any other modding solutions like you bend 1 drivecage?


Did some quick searches and max temp for your card is 97 C, so you are well below the threshold. I don't think your temps are bad and probably not something you need to worry about.


----------



## Stockinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfbayboater*
> 
> Finished this weekend.
> 
> Node 304
> i7-4790k
> ASUS Rog Impact VII
> 16gb Corsair 2400mhz
> XFX R9 390x Black
> 256gb 850 Pro
> 1gb 850 Evo
> Silverstone 650w w/ short cable kit
> Thermalright Silver Arrow Itx Cooler
> Noctua Redux Fans


Hello sfbayboater,

would it be possible to use two of the three HDD cages in combination with the Impact VII and Silver Arrow ITX?
Is there enough room for the required SATA cables?
I've already bought the Node 304 and the Impact VII. Would it be possible for you to measure the space between the Silver Arrow ITX and the HDD-Rail!?
Thank you in advance!

Best regards,
Stockinger!


----------



## sfbayboater

Give me a couple of days to get you this info. I'm actually running a H90 now, but still have the Thermalright. I will swap them out this weekend and take the measurements.


----------



## Stockinger

Wow, that would be really kind of you!!!


----------



## Kempukka

Hey guys,

I have been checking here in OC for information related to Node 304 already in the end of 2013, when I started to plan my own mini-itx gaming computer. I build my Node 304 computer in early 2014 by mostly using components from my previous ATX -computer, and then bought new motherboard, processor, case, and cpu cooler to the get the size reduced. Normal HDD and SSD combo has also been changed to one SSD.

In the future, I am planning to change my case fans to Noctua Redux ones (NF-B9 redux-1600 x2 and NF-P14s redux-1200, if you have better choices I am willing to hear!) and change my PSU to modular one (Superflower golden green non-modular is 163 mm long and there are too many cables for any reasonable cable management) and also update my old graphics card to be more suitable for 1440p gaming

For the PSU I am wondering between different options:
Cooler Master V550 (full-modular) 120€
Silverstone Strider 550W gold 104€ platinium 120€ (short cable kit would also be nice to have)
EVGA 650W SuperNOVA 650 GS 102 € (7€ cheaper than 550W) (is 10mm longer that the other two, will it make a difference?)

I have also read this forum to know that there is Seasonic G-550, but I wouldn't want to have semi-modular PSU and it is also really long and challenging for cable management. What I want would be silent and tidy build. I have been trying to search reviews from JohnnyGuru etc. but I would like to hear comments related to Node 304, especially about noise and cable management.

I am planning to upgrade graphics card when the new series will come from Nvidia and AMD, hopefully this year.

I would love to hear your thoughts.

Here is some pictures of the current state of my rig. // I know, I should have used two-sided tape for the ssd, but that was only tape that was available at that time, lets add that also to future corrections









-Kempukka


----------



## HZCH

I can't say much about the front fans, except that I'm satisfied with my 92mm Silentwings 2 pwm, which are dead silent even at 1200RPM...
For the PSU, you can remove the bracket if you choose a 160mm modular unit. I got the Seasonic G-Series 550w, and it's not THAT pain in the bottom about cable management, as long as you tie some cables (like the Sata connectors) to the frame.
I also got the CM V750 full modular psu (same dimensions as the 550 if I remember well): it's a breeze to work with, honestly, since the cables are flat, so it's easy to tie them up. But my unit had a heavy coil whine, so I'm not that sure about it's quality build anymore (doing an RMA now).

Good choice going full ssd noise wise


----------



## jasjeet

I just fit the Corsair RM650x fully modular PSU a few posts back with photos. It's very quiet, with hybrid fan mode, and got excellent reviews.


----------



## Kempukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> I can't say much about the front fans, except that I'm satisfied with my 92mm Silentwings 2 pwm, which are dead silent even at 1200RPM...
> For the PSU, you can remove the bracket if you choose a 160mm modular unit. I got the Seasonic G-Series 550w, and it's not THAT pain in the bottom about cable management, as long as you tie some cables (like the Sata connectors) to the frame.
> I also got the CM V750 full modular psu (same dimensions as the 550 if I remember well): it's a breeze to work with, honestly, since the cables are flat, so it's easy to tie them up. But my unit had a heavy coil whine, so I'm not that sure about it's quality build anymore (doing an RMA now).
> 
> Good choice going full ssd noise wise


Silentwings 2 are quite expensive compared to those noctuas 20€ / 92 mm fan and 26€/140 mm fan. Noctuas redux line is 12€ /92mm and 16€/140mm. (didn't remember to add that to my first post). I know quite a little about case fans, I just compared those noctuas to fractals fan and noticed that they produce much better airflow with the same desibel level and they are not too expensive. I really don't have had that huge problems with the fans and I keep them in 5 volts as in 7 volts I can already hear them over my system. When playing, I need to put the fan controller to higher position so the warm air would come out of the system, so I thought I could getter also better fans to keep it silent.

Seasonic G-550 is priced 97€ here, but isn't Evga GS-series based on the same platform, but for 5€ more and I can get it full-modular and bit shorter and also semi-passive mode (could work quite well with 650W). Semi-modularity could indeed help a lot (I think my PSU has dual PCI-E cables for sli graphics card, which is completely useless in mini-itx case) but still I would like to go full modular.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> I just fit the Corsair RM650x fully modular PSU a few posts back with photos. It's very quiet, with hybrid fan mode, and got excellent reviews.


The price for RM550x is around 125€ so it would be the most expensive of all and would also be longer. I like your builds cable management as it is quite neat, especially the part that the cables are running in the side of the PSU. It could be a good option, however I would prefer a solution that I wouldn't need to tape the PSU and I could just install it normally to the bracket.


----------



## JohnLBergqvist

Hi, i've got a Fractal 304 and have read problems re. fitting a Coolermaster Nepton 140XL, but what about a Nepton 120XL? My worry is that while the diameter of the Rad & Fans are smaller, the fact that you've got an additional fan makes the whole thing protrude inwards further from the rear. I thought maybe I'd be able to mount the Rad's exhaust fan on the outside of the case, as that's been mentioned as a possibility, but I don't see how/where i'd be able to route its cable back inside the case.

Has anyone tried it out with pics?

What i'm building is a high-perfomance (So I would like to do stuff like encoding video etc.) yet headless media server that'll be placed in the living room (so the PCI-E slot will be taken up with a TV Tuner rather than a graphics card), and as a result I'd like noise kept to a minimum re. the amount of fans I use etc.

The CPU will be an i7 6700k, but I would not want to overclock it further than what it is at stock speed.

I was hoping I might be able to get away with having the Nepton 120XL replacing the 140mm fan in the rear, then just having the 2 front-mounted fans pushing air into the case.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kempukka*
> 
> Silentwings 2 are quite expensive compared to those noctuas 20€ / 92 mm fan and 26€/140 mm fan. Noctuas redux line is 12€ /92mm and 16€/140mm. (didn't remember to add that to my first post). I know quite a little about case fans, I just compared those noctuas to fractals fan and noticed that they produce much better airflow with the same desibel level and they are not too expensive. I really don't have had that huge problems with the fans and I keep them in 5 volts as in 7 volts I can already hear them over my system. When playing, I need to put the fan controller to higher position so the warm air would come out of the system, so I thought I could getter also better fans to keep it silent.
> 
> Seasonic G-550 is priced 97€ here, but isn't Evga GS-series based on the same platform, but for 5€ more and I can get it full-modular and bit shorter and also semi-passive mode (could work quite well with 650W). Semi-modularity could indeed help a lot (I think my PSU has dual PCI-E cables for sli graphics card, which is completely useless in mini-itx case) but still I would like to go full modular.
> The price for RM550x is around 125€ so it would be the most expensive of all and would also be longer. I like your builds cable management as it is quite neat, especially the part that the cables are running in the side of the PSU. It could be a good option, however I would prefer a solution that I wouldn't need to tape the PSU and I could just install it normally to the bracket.


I see, the RM650x was only £76 here in the UK, so was very competitive when you consider the build quality and fan profile.
I didnt secure the PSU at all by the way. The only thing securing it is the cable tie that ties the 24pin ATX cable through the PSU fan grill at the bottom of the case.

Reason why i didnt go for the G550 or the V550S, was their fan profile. Their build quality is great, thye just arent very silent.


----------



## Kempukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> I see, the RM650x was only £76 here in the UK, so was very competitive when you consider the build quality and fan profile.
> I didnt secure the PSU at all by the way. The only thing securing it is the cable tie that ties the 24pin ATX cable through the PSU fan grill at the bottom of the case.
> 
> Reason why i didnt go for the G550 or the V550S, was their fan profile. Their build quality is great, thye just arent very silent.


Thanks! Good to know. Yeah I definitely want something that is also quiet. And I checked the price for RM650x, the 550W model was just 110€ so not that bad.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnLBergqvist*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, i've got a Fractal 304 and have read problems re. fitting a Coolermaster Nepton 140XL, but what about a Nepton 120XL? My worry is that while the diameter of the Rad & Fans are smaller, the fact that you've got an additional fan makes the whole thing protrude inwards further from the rear. I thought maybe I'd be able to mount the Rad's exhaust fan on the outside of the case, as that's been mentioned as a possibility, but I don't see how/where i'd be able to route its cable back inside the case.
> 
> Has anyone tried it out with pics?
> 
> What i'm building is a high-perfomance (So I would like to do stuff like encoding video etc.) yet headless media server that'll be placed in the living room (so the PCI-E slot will be taken up with a TV Tuner rather than a graphics card), and as a result I'd like noise kept to a minimum re. the amount of fans I use etc.
> 
> The CPU will be an i7 6700k, but I would not want to overclock it further than what it is at stock speed.
> 
> I was hoping I might be able to get away with having the Nepton 120XL replacing the 140mm fan in the rear, then just having the 2 front-mounted fans pushing air into the case
> 
> 
> .


I put a Corsair H90 into mine. With the 140mm rad I ran into issues of it touching the GPU and it actually not letting it go into the PCI-E properly. I just used a drill w/ bit and added a few holes into the back of the case. Works great. You shouldn't have any issues with a 120mm rad even if you have two fans on it with a push/pull configuration.


----------



## duskit

I want to replace my current Synology NAS with a proper build on the node 304. The system will be on 24/7 running custom Linux, Rockstor or OpenMediaVault from a small sdd or usb-stick. It's merely used as NAS/Downloader, so no need for a gpu.
My main concern with the build is power consumtion and noise. Since it will stay with me in my tiny living room, I'd like the system to be as quiet as possible while still cool enough. I was planning on using the Ninja 3 or 4 without the fan since the cpu is a 35W TDP and will be idling most of the time. Would this be feasible? Any advice on quiet case fans?

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Pentium G3250T 2.8GHz Dual-Core OEM/Tray Processor (€79.84 @ Mindfactory)
*CPU Cooler:* Scythe SCNJ-3100 110.3 CFM CPU Cooler (€39.68 @ Amazon Deutschland)
*Motherboard:* ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (€103.35 @ Mindfactory)
*Memory:* G.Skill Value 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (€39.44 @ Amazon Deutschland)
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive (€157.86 @ Mindfactory)
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive (€157.86 @ Mindfactory)
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive (€157.86 @ Mindfactory)
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive (€157.86 @ Mindfactory)
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive (€157.86 @ Mindfactory)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case (€80.34 @ Amazon Deutschland)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Essential 400W 80+ Certified ATX Power Supply (€50.77)
*Total:* €1182.72
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-02-15 07:45 CET+0100_

I'd be happy for any suggestions and thoughts on the parts, especially the psu, cooler and/or fans. I'm pretty sold on the HDDs though.


----------



## claes

No RAID/ZFS? You can get a PERC for ~$60 on eBay and make disk management much easier.

You're going to want to buy rubber feet if noise is a concern - HDD vibration will be worse than fan noise.

Might consider upgrading the PSU...

Otherwise looks good


----------



## VWFactor

This weekend, I planned on upgrading my GTX680.

My current setup in my Node 304

Asus Maximus Impact VII w/ 4790k @ 4.6 living under a Corsair H80 (double thick 120mm rad). Temps are acceptable, however running Prime testing or Folding and the like will push temps up to 80c. Gaming rarely sees 65c.

The GTX680 I use was from launch with the standard blower style cooler exhausting most of the heat out of the back of the case. In my quest to keep most of the hot air from dumping into the case, around where the PSU exhausts I used foam sealing tape to fashion a seal between the sidepanel and the PSU, so that its warm exhaust air isn't pulled into the case airflow and through the rear exhaust of the H90. (attempting to keep the CPU temps in check).

I notice that some of you run the GPUs with the fancier heatsink options that will spread warm air into the case. If I decide to go this route with my GPU upgrade, how much warmer can I expect the general airflow in my case to become? Will I be pulling to much warm air from the GPU over my H80 further warming my CPU? Or should I be looking to stick with the more basic rear exhaust GPU?


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VWFactor*
> 
> I notice that some of you run the GPUs with the fancier heatsink options that will spread warm air into the case. If I decide to go this route with my GPU upgrade, how much warmer can I expect the general airflow in my case to become? Will I be pulling to much warm air from the GPU over my H80 further warming my CPU? Or should I be looking to stick with the more basic rear exhaust GPU?


I haven't got a Node304 yet but this is how I think of that issue. A non-reference cooler will dump warm air into the rest of the case, which can affect CPU temps since effectively it will see a higher ambient temp, _but_ for the most part this will be only as hot as the warm air from the GPU over ambient. That should be along the lines of 3deg C. The real problem in this situation really is if the warm air gets stuck inside the case, which can be avoided by running the exhaust fan faster to pull more air out. Basically, don't rely on air bleeding out through gaps with high positive pressure.

The problem of course is that the exhaust fan isn't just about the fan's noise, but the waffle grill behind it tends to make air moving through it louder at a higher frequency that is more audible if not more annoying. For super quiet systems, especially those with air coolers hoping to keep the noise from the main CPU fan on the cooler partly contained in the case, running an exhaust fan faster will sometimes be even louder than the cooler fan at full tilt. On the other hand, some blower GPUs are noisier, either by design or some manufacturing flaw (I've read a few complaints about how the Asus Turbo couldn't be run at a lower speed for example, not sure which category that belongs to), or the blower design is really at its limit on some very high TDP GPUs.

In your case though you're using an AIO. When I went for one myself in my current build I was thinking "hey at least I only have one fan running" (vs 1xCPU + 1xExhaust), but what I managed to ignore there is how noisy that radiator fan was since the air needs to be at a higher pressure to push through, and keeping it low means I can't enough of the air inside to get pulled out of the case through there. My most intensive CPU usage though is Total War, but even with the rad fan at ~1200rpm it doesn't get past 60deg C anyway (other components aren't hotter by more than 2deg C also), so I could live with it. For when you're doing more intensive CPU workloads though how much noise can you tolerate? If it's only the CPU that's working in some tasks, then the custom GPU cooler won't be a problem, it might even run in zero fan mode. If you're using both intensively, _but_ you might not necessarily be in the room the entire time, then you can just ramp up the CPU cooler fan (unless that 80deg C you're getting now is already at the max setting, in which case, I'd stick with a blower).


----------



## jasjeet

Most are using non reference coolers for GPU since TDPs have dropped a fair amount.


----------



## VWFactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PM323*
> 
> _but_ you might not necessarily be in the room the entire time, then you can just ramp up the CPU cooler fan (unless that 80deg C you're getting now is already at the max setting, in which case, I'd stick with a blower).


My 80c reading is when running [email protected] full tilt. So 100% CPU and GPU load. Even though I have a blower on my current GPU I'm positive that the exhaust fan (Cougar PWM fans push/pull) on the H80 is pulling some residual heat from the GPU.

Also, I did forget to mention, that case waffle "fan grille" for the rear fan, I have cut out. I'm not a fan of the waffle style as it does effectively cover some airflow surface area for exhaust creating more noise and somewhat slowing airflow.

In general during normal usage or gaming its rare to see 65c even with 100% GPU load. Which in lies my question/worry, would dumping more GPU heat inside my case push my 65c up past 70c or so. With that I wouldn't be comfortable and either would have to adjust CPU cooling, or tone down my overclock on the CPU.

Thank you for the insight


----------



## jasjeet

I'm running CPU at 70c with fans at minimum, 970 hitting 60-70c depending on the game.
Not a big deal running the CPU at 70c even 75c. Not like you game 24/7.


----------



## SeGJustas

Finally done with my first built and i'm quite impressed and happy about this case. Cable management wasn't as hard as i thought its going to be (but to be fair i didn't really try to do it properly at all...). I love its aesthetics and how it looks in my room, also how silent it is even at full load.

Parts I used in this build

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($249.89 @ OutletPC)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler (Purchased For €0.00)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z170N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($134.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Kingston Savage 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($130.33 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($85.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($49.89 @ OutletPC)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 960 2GB Video Card (Purchased For $0.00)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($59.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair RMx 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($89.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $801.07



I hope its nothing bad that my gpu is slightly tilted and sorry about the lighting and my 'cable managment'


----------



## PM323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VWFactor*
> 
> Also, I did forget to mention, that case waffle "fan grille" for the rear fan, I have cut out. I'm not a fan of the waffle style as it does effectively cover some airflow surface area for exhaust creating more noise and somewhat slowing airflow.


Well at least all the noise you're dealing with comes more from the air going through the rad, which tends to be less "whiny" than fast moving air through that metal waffle. Planning to do the same on my next build in case I don't use the FT03 (which doesn't have a waffle over its exhaust port).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VWFactor*
> 
> My 80c reading is when running [email protected] full tilt. So 100% CPU and GPU load. Even though I have a blower on my current GPU I'm positive that the exhaust fan (Cougar PWM fans push/pull) on the H80 is pulling some residual heat from the GPU.
> ---
> In general during normal usage or gaming its rare to see 65c even with 100% GPU load. Which in lies my question/worry, would dumping more GPU heat inside my case push my 65c up past 70c or so. With that I wouldn't be comfortable and either would have to adjust CPU cooling, or tone down my overclock on the CPU.


It'll pull residual heat off a blower only in the sense that there's going to be some heat transfer to the card shroud and the rear of the PCB, _but_ AFAIK that's negligible. How fast are your fans spinning now? If they aren't at full tilt, get them to run a little faster, and you might get a bit more wiggle room. Note again that when some people get slightly hotter CPU temps as well as motherboard component temps the tendency there is that they're getting hot spots due to a slow spinning exhaust fan - quiet but in some cases they aren't pulling enough air out and are allowing for some hot spots.


----------



## outlaw8505

I was able to get everything to fit after playing some tetris.
Asrock Z97
4770k
GTX 980
8GB DDR3
1x SSD 256GB
1x 10K 600GB
CX430 PSU
Coolgate 280mm
2x 140mm Shark fans
MCP355 w/Koolance pump top


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outlaw8505*
> 
> I was able to get everything to fit after playing some tetris.
> Asrock Z97
> 4770k
> GTX 980
> 8GB DDR3
> 1x SSD 256GB
> 1x 10K 600GB
> CX430 PSU
> Coolgate 280mm
> 2x 140mm Shark fans
> MCP355 w/Koolance pump top


More pics plz


----------



## outlaw8505

More details in my build log in sig or here > http://www.overclock.net/t/1472982/build-log-fat-guy-in-a-little-coat-water-cooled-node-304

Here's a few though. Both hard drives and molex connectors are behind the front panel.

Top view (completed)


GPU side view (was still in progress)


PSU/Mobo side view (was still in progress but shows clearances)


I know it's not as pretty as most of the copper builds but I was going from standard flex tube and wasn't about to spend $100+ in new fittings.


----------



## halpo

trying to decide between this case, or Raven RVz01, or Raven RVz02. Does anyone have a decent overclock with I7 6700k in here? How are temperatures? Would the case be durable during transport? Thanks for any info.


----------



## outlaw8505

Sorry, I can't help comparing to the Raven cases, but looking at them. You would really need to decide what you want in the end. The Node is going to be easier to work in IMO but the Raven cases may have that lower profile (console footprint) you may be looking for.

I've pushed my 4770K past 100W before (9W over your stock rating) but I don't have standard cooling to compare fairly.

The node has been very durable in the many moves I've done with it. Mine isn't light with all the WC parts I have in it either. I also cut a fairly large hole in the bottom panel for the m.2 and do not have the center brace installed. It is a very rigid case when the cover is on... or even when it's off which is most of the time with mine.


----------



## bobsaget

^
I have the Node since 2.5 years, recently moved out to Germany for my studies as well, I carried the case in a cheap unprotected suitcase.

It's still looking brand new, no scratches or impact. I agree, it's a very durable case and the paint job is solid


----------



## halpo

Thanks for the help, I have chosen the fractal design node 304 for my case! What are the best cooler options available in the general market? My options here are limited. I am thinking all in one coolers would be safest for transport? Lastly... any case-related reasons to choose Z170i Asus pro gaming over MSI gaming pro AC or asRock z170m? Looking at Noctua NH-U12S or Noctua NH-U9s for air cooler, and Asus z170i for mobo.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> Thanks for the help, I have chosen the fractal design node 304 for my case! What are the best cooler options available in the general market? My options here are limited. I am thinking all in one coolers would be safest for transport? Lastly... any case-related reasons to choose Z170i Asus pro gaming over MSI gaming pro AC or asRock z170m? Looking at Noctua NH-U12S or Noctua NH-U9s for air cooler, and Asus z170i for mobo.


You can't go wrong with the Z170i and the Noctua NHU12S. I would also consider the U14S (bigger, more silent, slightly better performance)


----------



## VWFactor

Well. My plans for GPU upgrade are moot at this point. Septic drainfield is plugged up and needs replacing.


----------



## halpo

Fractal Design node 304
Intel I7 6700k
Noctua NH-U14S
Asus Z170i Pro gaming
Corsair LPX 2400 Mhz CL 14 ddr4
Toshiba 2 TB HDD
Samsung Evo 850 SSD 500 GB
Samsung 950 Evo m.2 SSD
Does this look okay for the case? I have the 500 GB SSD already lying around, and I am going without a GPU until Pascal. Still looking at PSUs, but I was recommended the Cooler Master v650 gold(<650 not available here) PSU over the silverstone sx-l 500w gold at around the same price. CM is a semi-modular, while silverstone is a modular for SFF cases, but apparently a worse performing PSU. I would appreciate any thoughts, if this would be sufficient for overclocking, etc.


----------



## PeteLeRock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> Fractal Design node 304
> Intel I7 6700k
> Noctua NH-U14S
> Asus Z170i Pro gaming
> Corsair LPX 2400 Mhz CL 14 ddr4
> Toshiba 2 TB HDD
> Samsung Evo 850 SSD 500 GB
> Samsung 950 Evo m.2 SSD
> Does this look okay for the case? I have the 500 GB SSD already lying around, and I am going without a GPU until Pascal. Still looking at PSUs, but I was recommended the Cooler Master v650 gold(<650 not available here) PSU over the silverstone sx-l 500w gold at around the same price. CM is a semi-modular, while silverstone is a modular for SFF cases, but apparently a worse performing PSU. I would appreciate any thoughts, if this would be sufficient for overclocking, etc.


When choosing the NH-U14S and intending on installing HDD's you should consider the size. I used the NH-U14S with the asus Z170i Pro Gaming in my build too and found the spacing between the CPU Fan and the HDD Mounting Brackets unconvienently close and opted to not install an HDD for now and just go with the 500GB SSD behind the front panel.

Take a look at the picture for reference:



It is possible to still install the drives if you realy want to though.

Regarding the M2 SSD I would like to hear how this will affect your system Temps, I concidered to get one too but decided not to on regards of the somewhat high temps (around 50°C) in combination with the mounting parallel to the board on its bottom where airflow is practicly not existent.

Regarding OC potential I find my temps to get a bit high and am unsure if I made a mistake while installing the cooler or if that is a normal range. Anyhow, with stock settings I idle around room temps + 4-5°C and spike under P95 26.6 FFT at 68 which is almost identical with what I get after an hour of BF4.

I found it easy to OC with 4.8Ghz @ 1.35V beeing P95 26.6 stable and getting me great Cinebench scores, how ever temps rocket up to 86°C in P95 and 83°C in gaming which I don't find to convenient so I chose to go back to stock for now.


----------



## unich

You can delid your CPU. My 4790k is now 20C cooler.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JohnLBergqvist

Here are some pics (no mobo yet unfortunately) of the Coolermaster Nepton 120XL mounted with both fans in the case. I think on looking at it I may have to either cut out the exhaust fan on the rad entirely, or mount it on the outside (although there's no way to get the fan cable back into the case again unfortunately :/) Still, i think the intake fan on the rad may just fit regardless however


----------



## PeteLeRock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unich*
> 
> You can delid your CPU. My 4790k is now 20C cooler.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


Yeah I concidered it, but I need to read up on that first since I can't realy afford to just destroy my chip tbh.

Just wanted to share my results with halpo since he considers to go for the same cooler / chip combination.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> Fractal Design node 304
> Intel I7 6700k
> Noctua NH-U14S
> Asus Z170i Pro gaming
> Corsair LPX 2400 Mhz CL 14 ddr4
> Toshiba 2 TB HDD
> Samsung Evo 850 SSD 500 GB
> Samsung 950 Evo m.2 SSD
> Does this look okay for the case? I have the 500 GB SSD already lying around, and I am going without a GPU until Pascal. Still looking at PSUs, but I was recommended the Cooler Master v650 gold(<650 not available here) PSU over the silverstone sx-l 500w gold at around the same price. CM is a semi-modular, while silverstone is a modular for SFF cases, but apparently a worse performing PSU. I would appreciate any thoughts, if this would be sufficient for overclocking, etc.


Something to consider about the PSU is Silverstone has a short cable kit. Not sure if CM has one.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeteLeRock*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnLBergqvist*


Added!


----------



## halpo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeteLeRock*
> 
> When choosing the NH-U14S and intending on installing HDD's you should consider the size. I used the NH-U14S with the asus Z170i Pro Gaming in my build too and found the spacing between the CPU Fan and the HDD Mounting Brackets unconvienently close and opted to not install an HDD for now and just go with the 500GB SSD behind the front panel.
> 
> Take a look at the picture for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible to still install the drives if you realy want to though.
> 
> Regarding the M2 SSD I would like to hear how this will affect your system Temps, I concidered to get one too but decided not to on regards of the somewhat high temps (around 50°C) in combination with the mounting parallel to the board on its bottom where airflow is practicly not existent.
> 
> Regarding OC potential I find my temps to get a bit high and am unsure if I made a mistake while installing the cooler or if that is a normal range. Anyhow, with stock settings I idle around room temps + 4-5°C and spike under P95 26.6 FFT at 68 which is almost identical with what I get after an hour of BF4.
> 
> I found it easy to OC with 4.8Ghz @ 1.35V beeing P95 26.6 stable and getting me great Cinebench scores, how ever temps rocket up to 86°C in P95 and 83°C in gaming which I don't find to convenient so I chose to go back to stock for now.


the temperatures are a bit discouraging, thanks for sharing. I am considering the intel m.2 now as it does not have the same heating issues, and now AIO coolers seem like a better bet (or perhaps u9s). Any thoughts on NZXT Kraken X31 vs corsair H60 vs Noctua U12s?

The website lists HDD/SDD: 6 3.5'' 2.5'' , which is not really helpful. Can I fit a M.2 drive, an SSD, and a 3,5'' HDD without any issues?

Lastly, has anyone ever carried this case on a carry-on bag in a plane? I am planning on doing this in the near future. And, thank you!


----------



## JohnLBergqvist

It would be nice if the case was a smidge taller to allow for cable routing along the top of the frame & to allow for more of a gap between a rear-mounted radiator & the CPU pump...

Still, i've used the expansion slot extender to allow me to route the fan cable back inside:


----------



## PeteLeRock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> the temperatures are a bit discouraging, thanks for sharing. I am considering the intel m.2 now as it does not have the same heating issues, and now AIO coolers seem like a better bet (or perhaps u9s). Any thoughts on NZXT Kraken X31 vs corsair H60 vs Noctua U12s?
> 
> The website lists HDD/SDD: 6 3.5'' 2.5'' , which is not really helpful. Can I fit a M.2 drive, an SSD, and a 3,5'' HDD without any issues?
> 
> Lastly, has anyone ever carried this case on a carry-on bag in a plane? I am planning on doing this in the near future. And, thank you!


Yes, you will be fine.

First of all, the M2 does not install in the drive brackets but like RAM or any PCI-E card directly put onto your motherboard. On the z170i Pro Gaming the M2 slot is on the backside of the Motherboard and parallel to it, so don't forget to install the card before you put the motherboard into the case, hehe.

When it comes to the six available drive slots Fractale is talking about the three drive brackets that come with the case, each can hold 2 drives (2.5" or 3.5") and can be installed seperatly. They do ristrickt airflow a little bit and as I mentioned: with a big cooler like the NH-U14s the space between the drives and the cooler fan will be somewhat tight but still managable. With an AIO or the U12 you will have plenty of room to work with and run into no trouble installing what so ever.


----------



## JohnLBergqvist

After getting a Nepton 120XL, i'm starting to think maybe the Noctua NH-D15 would be better and possibly quieter than the Nepton?

What does everyone else think? I'm more worried about noise levels than O/C performance/temps tbh. I mean noise wise, I wouldn't have the pump to worry about, the only downside really is i'm limited in my choice of RAM due to height clearance on the Noctua...

Does anyone know if the 3 HDD mounts will still fit & take drives OK with the Noctua NH-D15?

UPDATE: Scrap all that about the Noctua, i've decided to get a BeQuiet Dark Rock 3 (not the pro version) as it looks to be more compact yet quieter, and temps seem about the same to the Noctua ones.


----------



## claes

This is a wise choice where noise is a concern - the Nepton has an unusually loud pump for a CLC and any air-cooler with decent fans will be quieter than an CLC's pump while performing similarly or better (in low-noise applications).


----------



## JohnLBergqvist

Argh so it seems i'm missing my bag of screws & standoffs etc. that I thought should come with my case -_- Sent a tech support request to them to see if they can send me it, got an "activation" link in the email, which doesn't work... Do they have a UK phone number that I can call?


----------



## ultimahwhat

*Add me* please.

This case does not provide for a super easy build (coming from ATX mid towers at least), but it has a lot of potential if you are willing to cut some steel. I didn't do anything too fancy like some others here, but I did translate the rear 140mm mounting holes over to give some clearance for my GPU backplate. I also cut out a space behind the front panel for routing/hiding the 24-pin cable.

The R9 380X fit in the case with room to spare alongside the Corsair HX650W (semi-modular) PSU.







2015-2016 mini-ITX build:

CPU: Intel i5-6600K (RMA'ed)
Cooler: Corsair H90 140mm AIO liquid cooler
Motherboard: ASRock Z170 Gaming itx/ac (returned x1, RMA'ed x1)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3000 2x4GB (RMA'ed)
GPU: ASUS Strix R9 380X
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO m.2 250GB
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F1 320GB (tres old)
PSU: Corsair HX650W
Case: Fractal Node 304
Optical drive: LG Blu-ray reader CD/DVD rewriter (outside case connected with Seagate Freeagent GoFlex hard drive dock)
Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance K70 Cherry MX Brown Red LED
Mouse: Logitech Trackman Marble mouse
Sleeving by me


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultimahwhat*


You are added


----------



## Rastalicous

I thought this turned out cool.....














its possible i'm way off but i thought this thread might enjoy... or let me know how i screwed up or where i need improvement

You guys were right way to long so i fixed it.


----------



## toyz72

31 minutes?


----------



## ChainedHope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rastalicous*
> 
> I thought this turned out cool.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *clip*
> 
> its possible i'm way off but i thought this thread might enjoy... or let me know how i screwed up or where i need improvement


Nice build. I suggest speeding up your timelapse a bit tho, its pretty slow. Also check you inbox, i was bored. (I may or may not have condensed your video to 1 minute lol)


----------



## jlc2ay

Hello, I'm fairly new to building in the Mini ITX form factor. I'm having trouble with fitting a Sapphire Radeon R9 390 8GB Nitro GPU into the Node. It's seems to be a clearance issue due to the EVGA SuperNOVA GS 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply. The PSU-side connectors on the top row of the PSU are reducing the amount of clearance necessary to connect the end of the GPU closest to the front of the case into the PCI slot. Is there anything I can do to make it fit cable / PSU wise? I'm not the best with cable management. Thanks.

I'll list the full build here just for reference:
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231 V3 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: CRYORIG M9i 48.4 CFM CPU Cooler
Motherboard: ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: Mushkin ECO2 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Storage: Kingston HyperX Fury 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon R9 390 8GB Nitro Video Card
Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA GS 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply


----------



## jasjeet

Have you tried removing the PSU bracket?


----------



## jlc2ay

No, this would give me the clearance I need. Does the PSU need to be mounted in place with hardware or is it ok to let it sit there without anything securing it if I remove the bracket? Thanks for the fast reply.

EDIT: Nvm, I'll just use some tape or something to keep it in place. Thanks again. Did not even think about being able to remove that.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlc2ay*
> 
> No, this would give me the clearance I need. Does the PSU need to be mounted in place with hardware or is it ok to let it sit there without anything securing it if I remove the bracket? Thanks for the fast reply.
> 
> EDIT: Nvm, I'll just use some tape or something to keep it in place. Thanks again. Did not even think about being able to remove that.


Velcro works, or if you do clever cable management with lots of cable ties the PSU will not be able to move.


----------



## cfukpixie

Ready to Order :

Intel Core i7-6700K (4.0 GHz)
MSI Z170I GAMING PRO AC
DDR4 Kingston HyperX Fury, 4 Go, 2666 MHz, CAS 15
Noctua NH-D14
EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SuperClocked GAMING ACX 2.0, 4 Go

Do you think this will fit all in nicely
I have a dought about the Graphic Card and the cooler.

What do you think ?


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cfukpixie*
> 
> Ready to Order :
> 
> Intel Core i7-6700K (4.0 GHz)
> MSI Z170I GAMING PRO AC
> DDR4 Kingston HyperX Fury, 4 Go, 2666 MHz, CAS 15
> Noctua NH-D14
> EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SuperClocked GAMING ACX 2.0, 4 Go
> 
> Do you think this will fit all in nicely
> I have a dought about the Graphic Card and the cooler.
> 
> What do you think ?


I don't think you should have any problems. I had an issue with my Corsair H90 AIO, but that was because of how wide the rad is.

Is the 970 just a place holder till pascal comes out?


----------



## cfukpixie

No, the 970.is a budget option.
What is thw best 970 for this config
Which psu should i use ?
Is the cooler will fit in ?


----------



## jejuneone

Hello all. I was wondering if anyone has had trouble with the supplied psu cable extender. My build will only boot up when I connect directly to the PSU which means I have to leave the case open.


----------



## bobsaget

I don't think anyone has ever reported this issue here.

You should contact Fractal, they should send you a replacement no question asked.


----------



## farntastic

Anybody flown with this case before? I'm flying internationally on China Airlines from Taiwan to LAX and then Delta to Memphis. Is there anything I should keep note off or take out such as GPU?


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farntastic*
> 
> Anybody flown with this case before? I'm flying internationally on China Airlines from Taiwan to LAX and then Delta to Memphis. Is there anything I should keep note off or take out such as GPU?


Is the PC going to be your carry on or something? The way the card sits if you keep it right side up it should be fine. Wouldn't be the worst idea to remove it.


----------



## farntastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> Is the PC going to be your carry on or something? The way the card sits if you keep it right side up it should be fine. Wouldn't be the worst idea to remove it.


Yeah it'll be a carry on. I have a carry on luggage that the case fits in well, but stretches it a little more than usual. Just wanted to make sure that I won't run into too much trouble when I get into the states.


----------



## jejuneone

Sorry if this has already been asked, but what is the little piece of metal that is above the gpu port? What does it do? It came out when I removed the white slot fillers and right now the GPU is just screwed to the little tab.


----------



## jasjeet

It serves no purpose when the GPU is already screwed in afaik.


----------



## jejuneone

Another question: is it ok to leave the psu switch on when I unplug the computer, or should I take the case off whenever I unplug it?


----------



## jasjeet

It's fine to leave the PSU switch on.


----------



## lindblad

Any comments on this before I order?

Cooler Master V 750W
ASRock Z170 GAMING ITX/ac Fatal1ty
Intel Core i7 6700K 4.0 GHz 8MB
Samsung 950-series PRO 512GB
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB ACX 2.0+ SC+
Corsair Hydro H90
Corsair 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 2666Mhz Vengeance LPX


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lindblad*
> 
> Any comments on this before I order?
> 
> Cooler Master V 750W
> ASRock Z170 GAMING ITX/ac Fatal1ty
> Intel Core i7 6700K 4.0 GHz 8MB
> Samsung 950-series PRO 512GB
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB ACX 2.0+ SC+
> Corsair Hydro H90
> Corsair 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 2666Mhz Vengeance LPX


Note that the H90 might not fit with the pre drilled holes. Myself, and a few others, had to drill additional holes in the back. The radiator and the GPU's backplate don't play nice.

Also wait a few months for Pascal... but really I'm just jealous of your 980Ti


----------



## lindblad

Hmm, maybe I should go for the H80i v2 instead, don't really feel comfortable drilling holes in the case. Would wait for Pascal if I wasn't in the need of a computer within the next coming weeks.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lindblad*
> 
> Hmm, maybe I should go for the H80i v2 instead, don't really feel comfortable drilling holes in the case. Would wait for Pascal if I wasn't in the need of a computer within the next coming weeks.


If you have a drill and the correct drill bit it is very easy to do. If you don't feel comfortable with it then go with a 120mm variant.


----------



## solBLACK

Anyone else just see AMD's press release about their new Radeon Pro Duo and think how awesome it would be in your Node 304? I know I did.


----------



## Rastalicous

yup, not biting, maybe a nibble... but not biting


----------



## jejuneone

What's the simplest way to add a dust filter to the small PSU vent? I think that it may be more of an intake than an exhaust in my case, because I have a quite beefy PSU (750 watt) that rarely heats up enough to blow.


----------



## alitech

Hi guys

I just came across this thread while looking for options to upgrade my HP Microserver N40L. It seems there are no options right now to upgrade the mobo or CPU for this thing. I know there is a new Gen8 intel chipset version out now, however the xeon procs are very expensive and it also is a smaller case with limited space for hard drives.

My current N40L houses 5x 3.5" drives and a 2.5" SSD. It also has a half height AMD cheapo GPU in there and 8GB RAM.

I feel the need to upgrade because the CPU is constantly running at 100% these days. I initially bought it as a NAS so I could just put windows on it, load up hard drives and let it do its thing, however I am now running a 24/7 camera DVR software on it that runs 4 IP cameras while also providing shared drives for NAS purposes. The processor is a measly dual core AMD something something @ 1.5Ghz. Terrible CPU for most things but ok for NAS. I'd also use the opportunity to run other things on the box like Plex etc.

Anyhoo, thats the background.

ENTER Fractal Design Node 304!! I came across this case in a few forums where people were discussing limitations of the HP microservers and upgrade options etc. Someone suggested to build your own. I saw a few pictures of this case and thought, you know what.. screw this, I will build it myself and get everything I need in there.

My requirements are pretty basic, I need more POWER to do some CPU intensive stuff and nothing more. I like the case because its got a very similar footprint as the HP Microserver N40L and has space for MATX and 6 drives.

What I am thinking is I could source the following stuff and get this rig together. The aim is to keep the costs as low as possible and also look at the possibility to fund this project completely with the sale of my old N40L as it has gone up in value. I am also open to picking up used stuff off ebay.

Fractal Design Node 304
miTX mobo with a 8x SATA 3 connectors (can also use a PCIE sata card with 2 ports if there are no mATX boards with 8x sata)
mITX board will have built in HDMI, sound etc, so no need for a GPU
Pico PSU 150 watts (not sure about this, but I need to keep the power as low as possible)
i7 sandy bride etc (quad core) used
Corsair hydra liquid CPU cooler (used)
More silent and efficient fans
Existing 6x 3.5" HDDs and 1x 2.5" SSD boot drive
Windows 10
As you can see the only thing that I need with some grunt is the CPU!

I would really appreciate your thoughts on the prospective build components, suggestions, warnings, cooling, wiring, silentness etc etc.

Can you please suggest components?

Please do pitch in and help, this might help others who may be considering something similar.


----------



## HZCH

The Node 304 is a mITX case, so you won't be able to fit a mAtx motherboard, and it can only house up to 6 3'5 drives with a short GPU. If you want to stick with a Fractal Node, I would suggest the Node 804, but I can't remember if it can fit 6 or 8 HDD...

(edit)

Or maybe you've fallen in love with the Node 304, so you'll have to consider another mITX board and stick to 6 hdd...


----------



## alitech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> The Node 304 is a mITX case, so you won't be able to fit a mAtx motherboard, and it can only house up to 6 3'5 drives with a short GPU. If you want to stick with a Fractal Node, I would suggest the Node 804, but I can't remember if it can fit 6 or 8 HDD...
> 
> (edit)
> 
> Or maybe you've fallen in love with the Node 304, so you'll have to consider another mITX board and stick to 6 hdd...


mitx is perfectly fine, as I said, not bothered about the components, just need the PROC to be beefy for some heavy lifting, DVR, Plex etc.

I dont even need a graphics card. Will mostly use RDP but would like the option of HDMI though.


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alitech*
> 
> mitx is perfectly fine, as I said, not bothered about the components, just need the PROC to be beefy for some heavy lifting, DVR, Plex etc.
> 
> I dont even need a graphics card. Will mostly use RDP but would like the option of HDMI though.


Sorry, I read your post too quickly... I can't advise you anything, but your request is interesting because I'm considering building a media server/ nas machine...

Sorry again...


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alitech*
> 
> My requirements are pretty basic, I need more POWER to do some CPU intensive stuff and nothing more. I like the case because its got a very similar footprint as the HP Microserver N40L and has space for MATX and 6 drives.
> 
> What I am thinking is I could source the following stuff and get this rig together. The aim is to keep the costs as low as possible and also look at the possibility to fund this project completely with the sale of my old N40L as it has gone up in value. I am also open to picking up used stuff off ebay.
> 
> Fractal Design Node 304
> miTX mobo with a 8x SATA 3 connectors (can also use a PCIE sata card with 2 ports if there are no mATX boards with 8x sata)
> mITX board will have built in HDMI, sound etc, so no need for a GPU
> Pico PSU 150 watts (not sure about this, but I need to keep the power as low as possible)
> i7 sandy bride etc (quad core) used
> Corsair hydra liquid CPU cooler (used)
> More silent and efficient fans
> Existing 6x 3.5" HDDs and 1x 2.5" SSD boot drive
> Windows 10
> As you can see the only thing that I need with some grunt is the CPU!
> 
> I would really appreciate your thoughts on the prospective build components, suggestions, warnings, cooling, wiring, silentness etc etc.
> 
> Can you please suggest components?
> 
> Please do pitch in and help, this might help others who may be considering something similar.


Most consumer itx boards are limited to 4/5 SATA ports, typically on different controllers.

Might look into these if you're budget will allow (i7 on a pico?):
E3C224D2I - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157467
E3C226D2I - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157466
C2550D4I - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157419
C2750D4I - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157475
P9A-I/C2550/SAS/4L - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132230
MBD-X11SSV-Q-O - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813182990
MBD-X10SDV-4C-TLN2F-O - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813182973


----------



## alitech

Hey Claes.

Thanks a lot for your suggestions. This is really cool, however these things look quite expensive. I think I have limited options in the low cost department. What I am thinking is that I might just go for a mobo with 4x sata 3 ports. I can always put a cheap sata 3 PCIE card in there, I actually have one already that I can use. So adjusting the components as I learn more.

So I am thinking a socket 1155 mitx mobo with 4x sata 3 ports, i7 sandy bridge 2600k. Whatcha say?

Yes, you are right about the pico PSU idea, its been poopoo-ed everywhere.

What I always foolishly forget is the fact that I have a CPU that may draw 95w on full load, that doesnt leave much for other stuff with a pico PSU. The other thing that I always seem to overlook is that the system will draw as much power it needs on demand, so if everything is idle, it will not draw a lot of power regardless of how big the PSU is (do correct me if my thinking is wrong here though).

Which SFX PSU would you recommend for my set up?


----------



## Dimensive

My server in the Node 304:

ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
Intel Pentium G3258
4GB PNY XLR8 DDR3 1600MHz
60GB Kingston SSDNow V+200 SSD
2 x 2TB Samsung Spinpoint HDD's
2 x 5TB Western Digital Red HDD's


----------



## Anusha

If I am to populate the case with four 3.5" hard drives, how big of a CPU cooler can I fit in this case?

I bet the NH-D15S would not fit? Or would it, with just one fan in the middle?


----------



## lindblad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lindblad*
> 
> Any comments on this before I order?
> 
> Cooler Master V 750W
> ASRock Z170 GAMING ITX/ac Fatal1ty
> Intel Core i7 6700K 4.0 GHz 8MB
> Samsung 950-series PRO 512GB
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB ACX 2.0+ SC+
> Corsair Hydro H90
> Corsair 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 2666Mhz Vengeance LPX



Just need some cable management!


----------



## phantommaggot

MY NODE IS BUILT!
Asrock H97m itx a/c
G3258
8 GB (2x4) Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP
A lot of old hard drives

Am I in now? lol.
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/pha...s/IMG_20160323_164859276_zpsx4uvofdn.jpg.html


----------



## jejuneone

Nice job. There are a couple more things you have to do first:


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lindblad*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantommaggot*
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/pha...s/IMG_20160323_164859276_zpsx4uvofdn.jpg.html


Everyone is added!


----------



## gujukal

I'm REALLY tempted to buy this case, however my current PSU is an OCZ ModXstream 700W which is 160 mm deep and semi modular. I've heard you¨re able to fit that size of psu if you dont use the PSU bracket and slide the psu back a bit. Is that true and does it work well? Would be nice to not have to buy a new psu since my current psu works well.


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gujukal*
> 
> I'm REALLY tempted to buy this case, however my current PSU is an OCZ ModXstream 700W which is 160 mm deep and semi modular. I've heard you¨re able to fit that size of psu if you dont use the PSU bracket and slide the psu back a bit. Is that true and does it work well? Would be nice to not have to buy a new psu since my current psu works well.


It's true and it works well as you will be able to fit your graphic card. Of course, if you decide to move your case but you didn't hold the PSU with some scratch tape, it will start strolling in your case. I did that one time


----------



## leniwy

Hello guys.

I have some questions about this case, if there is someone who can help me please do









I am willing to build server for NAS purposes, there are parts which I want to use: http://www.morele.net/inventory/info/rJCou/

And my question is:
With *Fractal Node 304*
Power Supply *86x150x160mm*
Mini-ATX motherboard with SATA *connectors on side (image)* ...

Will I be able to use *ALL SATA* connectors as I want use all 6 slots for hard drives.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leniwy*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> I have some questions about this case, if there is someone who can help me please do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am willing to build server for NAS purposes, there are parts which I want to use: http://www.morele.net/inventory/info/rJCou/
> 
> And my question is:
> With *Fractal Node 304*
> Power Supply *86x150x160mm*
> Mini-ATX motherboard with SATA *connectors on side (image)* ...
> 
> Will I be able to use *ALL SATA* connectors as I want use all 6 slots for hard drives.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If you are able to get something like the Silverstone SFX PSU you would probably have a lot easier time with a build where you would have 6 drives... but that still should be fine. As long as you go with a low profile CPU cooler.


----------



## leniwy

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> If you are able to get something like the Silverstone SFX PSU you would probably have a lot easier time with a build where you would have 6 drives... but that still should be fine. As long as you go with a low profile CPU cooler.


Thanks for hint!
I wasn't even thinking about other PSU than ATX.
I'll check this one, as I don't know manufacturer.

Why low CPU profile is making difference with side connectors?

Updated build

P.S. 6666 post \o/


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leniwy*
> 
> false
> Thanks for hint!
> I wasn't even thinking about other PSU than ATX.
> I'll check this one, as I don't know manufacturer.
> 
> Why low CPU profile is making difference with side connectors?
> 
> Updated build
> 
> P.S. 6666 post \o/


To be sincere as long as you go for a shorter PSU that is modular combined with a low profile cooler you should have no problem. An SFX power supply will give you a bit extra space to run wires and hide stuff. But other non 160mm PSU should be good too. I am using a Corsair CS450M and it worked out great. Its a bit shorter and the flat cables made it easy to route them everywhere. But my EVO212 cooler gets in the way of having six drives comfortably. Its a small case. Its a much smaller case than it appears when you start packing in a lot of parts in there. So anywhere you can cut cables, PSU length and cpu cooler its ideal.

That's just my opinion though. Feel free to check out my build to get a feel for things in there and many others here in this section of the forums.
https://pcpartpicker.com/b/wm9WGX


----------



## jasjeet

There is no point getting an SFX PSU for a NAS, just get any decent PSU. Even a Seasonic 300W would be enough.
The only time to need to worry about the PSU is when you are installing a full length GPU.
I wouldnt get an SFX PSU since they are generally louder. I would get either a fanless or hybrid cooler PSU for a NAS.


----------



## tterp

Hi

I'm about to build gaming pc for the living room. I have decided to build it around the Node 304 and after reading through this fantastic thread the following is my proposed build:

CPU: Core i5 i6600K
CPU Cooler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3
Motherboard: Asus Z170i
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3200MHz 2x8 GB
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB SATA
GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro Tri-x 8GB
PSU: Silverstone ST65F-G
Monitor: Acer XR341CK 34" 3440x1440
Combining vendor specs for the parts and all the great info in this thread i think each of the parts can fit in the Node 304, I'm not 100% sure that the combination of the above will fit though.

Any feedback/comments on the proposed build will be greatly appreciated!

Specifically I'm very interested in:

Noise: Will there be enough airflow with the included fans (2x92mm intake + 140 mm out) to cover both the air-cooled CPU and the R9 390 or will i end up having a GPU running fans at max speed whenever i use the machine?
Will i be able to fit the Corsair vengeance LPX under the Dark Rock Pro 3?
Someone who have tried fitting the Sapphire R9 390 fit in the Node 304? (in combination with a 140mm PSU like the Silverstone ST65F-G
But like i said, any comments/thoughts are welcome









Thanks...

T!


----------



## Klutz0

I have a modding question for you guys!

I've started working on a PSU shroud for my Node 304. The plan is to have it attached to the Node's PSU bracket, and extend all the way to the GPU. You can kind of see what I'm going for in this render - the bright green part:



I've got 2 pieces of acrylic cut to size, but I'm not sure how to mount them to the PSU bracket. I'm open to having the bracket attach to either the inside or outside of the PSU bracket.

I'd like something removable - like screws, or some form of clips - but I'm clueless when it comes to adding threads to acrylic or metal.

Any thoughts? Ideas?


----------



## leniwy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> To be sincere as long as you go for a shorter PSU that is modular combined with a low profile cooler you should have no problem. An SFX power supply will give you a bit extra space to run wires and hide stuff. But other non 160mm PSU should be good too. I am using a Corsair CS450M and it worked out great. Its a bit shorter and the flat cables made it easy to route them everywhere. But my EVO212 cooler gets in the way of having six drives comfortably. Its a small case. Its a much smaller case than it appears when you start packing in a lot of parts in there. So anywhere you can cut cables, PSU length and cpu cooler its ideal.
> 
> That's just my opinion though. Feel free to check out my build to get a feel for things in there and many others here in this section of the forums.
> https://pcpartpicker.com/b/wm9WGX


I am kinda scared about this little space between motherboard and PSU (I need 4 SATA connectors here) so I think I will stay with SFX. Thanks for hint a bout CPU cooler, as I can see it's very hard to find low profile CPU cooler for less than 30$ for 1151.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> There is no point getting an SFX PSU for a NAS, just get any decent PSU. Even a Seasonic 300W would be enough.
> The only time to need to worry about the PSU is when you are installing a full length GPU.
> I wouldnt get an SFX PSU since they are generally louder. I would get either a fanless or hybrid cooler PSU for a NAS.


Seasonic is not enough. I need at least 4 SATA connectors and 1 molex.

My last setting: http://www.morele.net/inventory/info/0jXn2X/ (changed CPU for better one, changed PSU and added CPU MARS GAMING MCPU1 cooler (as I can't see good replacement..)


----------



## claes

You should get a better PSU, especially if this is for data storage. You would not want to lose your HDDs to a fault or surge.

A larger PSU will be longer, but it will not be wider than any other ATX PSU, which is the limiting factor in your ability to reach the SATA ports.

Given the amount of space between the motherboard and the PSU in the Node 304, you should not have any issue with an ATX PSU.

That CPU cooler doesn't look like it would perform much better than the cooler Intel delivers - I might look into something else.

You could also save some money by going with the g3258 instead. Although it has a higher TDP it is known for it's very, very high overclocking ability. Of course you would need to purchase a (better) CPU cooler, though.


----------



## leniwy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> You should get a better PSU, especially if this is for data storage. You would not want to lose your HDDs to a fault or surge.
> 
> A larger PSU will be longer, but it will not be wider than any other ATX PSU, which is the limiting factor in your ability to reach the SATA ports.
> 
> Given the amount of space between the motherboard and the PSU in the Node 304, you should not have any issue with an ATX PSU.
> 
> That CPU cooler doesn't look like it would perform much better than the cooler Intel delivers - I might look into something else.
> 
> You could also save some money by going with the g3258 instead. Although it has a higher TDP it is known for it's very, very high overclocking ability. Of course you would need to purchase a (better) CPU cooler, though.


From my experience there is no such thing as "Better PSU" above 60$. There is a loot of protection technologies that is correct but even so base for each PSU is same... only company logo is different.

*Can I confirm this somehow? I can't find any detailed model of this case.*

It would be great to have standard CPU cooler, but it's not included in OEM version.

Skylake CPU have lower TDP, better performance with multimedia and it drains less power. I don't need too much in NAS as it's killing purpose


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leniwy*
> 
> I don't need too much in NAS as it's killing purpose


A point that not many folks seem to not understand. Keep it simple, get it working and forget about it... Anyways removing myself from this conversation


----------



## outlaw8505

@leniwy

For the PSU/Sata connector issue. As it was originally mentioned. You will need a SFX PSU for clearance reasons. You would be able to get some 90's in there but then you are not going to be able to use a whole row of connectors.

I have the CX430 in mine which is 150mm deep and it would block those sata connectors. I haven't used it but it is one of the only ones in it's class. The Silverstone SX600-G. It has the power (per spec) and footprint to make sure all your ports are usable.

Easiest way to figure out if ports would be blocked is measurements.

Gigabyte GA-H170N-WIFI size- 6.7" x 6.7" (170mm x 170mm)
Edge of board does line up with psu. Measure from edge of board to start of sata ports to find length restriction.

ATX PSU (CX430 used)- 3.39" x 5.51" x 5.91" (86mm x 140mm x 150mm)

Silverstone SFX SX600-G- 2.50" x 4.92" x 3.94" (63.5mm x 124mm x 100mm)
---Or to save a little money (If it meets your power requirements)
Silverstone SFX ST45SF-G- 2.50" x 4.92" x 3.94" (63.5mm x 124mm x 100mm)

As people have recommended and done here before, you can remove the PSU bracket to gain a little more space. Secure the psu to case if needed with velcro or tape.

To your cost concern. You are paying the premium for the niche market that would require this type of psu. Not necessary a better or worse product.


----------



## purebuu

Hi,

I've just joined the 304 owners club, and bought myself a node 304. I still need to work out which other components I'm going to buy. My only questions is how thick can the GPU be? I was considering getting a Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti but it says it expands 2.5 expansion slots, which I think is about 6cm thick. II'm worried this might be too thick and I won't get the case lid back on.

Do you think this would fit?

The proposed build:
Case: Fractal Design Node 304 (White) Mini ITX Tower Case
CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
Motherboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
Memory: Kingston HyperX Fury Black 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (already have it)
Video Card: Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Super JetStream Video Card
Power Supply: Silverstone Strider Gold 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purebuu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've just joined the 304 owners club, and bought myself a node 304. I still need to work out which other components I'm going to buy. My only questions is how thick can the GPU be? I was considering getting a Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti but it says it expands 2.5 expansion slots, which I think is about 6cm thick. II'm worried this might be too thick and I won't get the case lid back on.
> 
> Do you think this would fit?
> 
> The proposed build:
> Case: Fractal Design Node 304 (White) Mini ITX Tower Case
> CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
> Memory: Kingston HyperX Fury Black 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory
> Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (already have it)
> Video Card: Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Super JetStream Video Card
> Power Supply: Silverstone Strider Gold 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply


It really depends on how far the cooler sticks out off the card. it may end up very close if not pressed up against the side panel. My guess is you'll be fine, but it's going to be tight.

Edit: Here is a picture I took from the top of my node 304. I have a reference GTX 980 in my case.

You'll see that It still has a good amount of space between where the side panel would be.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purebuu*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've just joined the 304 owners club, and bought myself a node 304. I still need to work out which other components I'm going to buy. My only questions is how thick can the GPU be? I was considering getting a Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti but it says it expands 2.5 expansion slots, which I think is about 6cm thick. II'm worried this might be too thick and I won't get the case lid back on.


If I remember correctly, someone tried to fit an MSI R9 390 and it *didn't* fit. You might want to compare the thickness with your card.


----------



## gujukal

What's the best CPU air cooler that fits in this case? I use one hard drive cage so it cant be too wide i guess. I'm thinking of buying the Noctua NH-U14S since it's not very wide, but im not sure it will make a big difference over my current Noctua NH-U9B SE2.


----------



## bobsaget

If you want to use single towers only, I'd say the Noctua U14S or the Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power. Not sure if it's really worth it over your current cpu cooler though


----------



## gujukal

The Thermalright cooler seems to be a good bang for the bucks. I'll probably wait until i'm going to overclock my 6700k. It's running cool at only 50-60 degrees celsius when gaming so probably dont need a better cooler if im not OC'ing.


----------



## nirt00

Hi all

I'm about to build gaming pc and nas for the living room. I have decided to use the Node 304. after reading through this great forum I would like to ask for your opinion -

CPU: Core i5 i6600
CPU Cooler: ?
Motherboard: GA-H170N-WIFI - Gigabyte
RAM: Kingston DDR4-2133MHz 2x8 GB
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SATA
HDD: 3X 2TB WD Green
GPU: Gigabyte GTX970 ITX 4GB
PSU: Corsair 650W 80+ Gold

regarding air flow in the case - what should I add as CPU Cooler? (NACULA NH-L9i, Noctua NH-U12S or other )
Noise - will it be noise\quite pc because the GPU fan ?

Any feedback/comments will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BaK2BaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nirt00*
> 
> Hi all
> regarding air flow in the case - what should I add as CPU Cooler? (NACULA NH-L9i, Noctua NH-U12S or other )
> Noise - will it be noise\quite pc because the GPU fan ?
> 
> Any feedback/comments will be greatly appreciated.


I am really happy with the Noctua NH-U12S. It's in a Node 304 on my desk at work, running 24/7 doing backups, and I don't notice it at all.
Your main concern about noise will indeed be with the fan of your GPU. Though the model of GTX 970 you have selected has got a quite big fan, so hopefully not that noisy.


----------



## nirt00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaK2BaK*
> 
> I am really happy with the Noctua NH-U12S. It's in a Node 304 on my desk at work, running 24/7 doing backups, and I don't notice it at all.
> Your main concern about noise will indeed be with the fan of your GPU. Though the model of GTX 970 you have selected has got a quite big fan, so hopefully not that noisy.


THX.








What regarding airflow and heating? I worried that the GPU heats up too much/


----------



## BaK2BaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nirt00*
> 
> What regarding airflow and heating? I worried that the GPU heats up too much/


The case has a good airflow with its 3 fans, and I don't think the 150W of the 970 will be an issue.
Plus with the vent window on the side of the case, the cooler of the GPU will certainly draw cool air from the outside instead of recycling air warmed by the HDDs.
Or you could take a GPU with a blower style fan, to exhaust the heat at the back of the case, but these coolers are generally noisier.


----------



## nirt00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaK2BaK*
> 
> The case has a good airflow with its 3 fans, and I don't think the 150W of the 970 will be an issue.
> Plus with the vent window on the side of the case, the cooler of the GPU will certainly draw cool air from the outside instead of recycling air warmed by the HDDs.
> Or you could take a GPU with a blower style fan, to exhaust the heat at the back of the case, but these coolers are generally noisier.


OK.
If I install the Noctua NH-U12S, is there enough space to install 3Xhdd and 1Xssd?


----------



## BaK2BaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nirt00*
> 
> If I install the Noctua NH-U12S, is there enough space to install 3Xhdd and 1Xssd?


The NH-U12S doesn't interfere with the HDD supports:


but the GPU may block one of them, maybe not if this is an ITX short model:

source with config

You will anyway keep two HDD supports -> ok for 4 drives inside them + 1 SSD drive on the support close to the GPU
Easy!


----------



## Jhya

I plan to install this Power Supply into my Node 304 case. The size is fine. But it has a 20amp IEC connector. Any idea how i can make it work?


----------



## Stockinger

Hello,

any tips how to best mount a hard disk with non standard mounting holes like the 8TB Seagate archive?
The 8Tb drive consists of six platters. As a result of the large size of the platter chamber, there are no mid-mount holes as with regular drives.
The center holes on the bottom have been shifted to the rear of the drive - that's why only 2 screws can be used used with those hanging mounting brackets.

Best regards!


----------



## outlaw8505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhya*
> 
> I plan to install this Power Supply into my Node 304 case. The size is fine. But it has a 20amp IEC connector. Any idea how i can make it work?


AT YOUR OWN RISK
Without some more detail, it's hard to say 100% sure. BUT with that in mind. Depending where you live, you could get IEC - standard power cable. Or if you have a cable that came with it *and are able to* splice the PSU cable to the Node cable. *This again depends on psu power requirement and your local power AND YOUR SKILL and COMFORT level of dealing with electrical items like this.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stockinger*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> any tips how to best mount a hard disk with non standard mounting holes like the 8TB Seagate archive?
> The 8Tb drive consists of six platters. As a result of the large size of the platter chamber, there are no mid-mount holes as with regular drives.
> The center holes on the bottom have been shifted to the rear of the drive - that's why only 2 screws can be used used with those hanging mounting brackets.
> 
> Best regards!


What I would do is drill the holes where needed in the HDD bracket to accommodate the holes in the HDD.

I was using THIS IMAGE for reference.


----------



## Stockinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outlaw8505*
> 
> What I would do is drill the holes where needed in the HDD bracket to accommodate the holes in the HDD.
> 
> I was using THIS IMAGE for reference.


Thank you for your quick reply. Ok, it seems i'll have to give it a try - but only the upper mounting hole is covered by the HDD bracket - would this be sufficient?


----------



## outlaw8505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stockinger*
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply. Ok, it seems i'll have to give it a try - but only the upper mounting hole is covered by the HDD bracket - would this be sufficient?


If it's only interfering with one hole, that is all I would drill for. IMO, make sure to use at least 2 screws diagonally. All four would be best though.


----------



## spuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> A larger PSU will be longer, but it will not be wider than any other ATX PSU, which is the limiting factor in your ability to reach the SATA ports.
> 
> Given the amount of space between the motherboard and the PSU in the Node 304, you should not have any issue with an ATX PSU.


Has anyone in this thread installed an ATX PSU and motherboard with the SATA ports on the side facing the PSU? If so, some pics would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kempukka

*Add me*



Okay, I finally got my Node 304 "Ready"! I installed new Noctua fans (NF-P14S-REDUX-1200-PWM and 2x NF-A9-PWM), EVGA GS650 power supply and also changed my old asus 7850 GPU to 970 Strix. I also moved my SSD from the top of the PSU to the front.

The computer wasn't noisy but now it is just silent!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kempukka*


Added


----------



## MorganITA

Hi everybody!
After a long time, seems I'm definitely joining to the Node club! I just ordered it and now I would like to have some feedback about the rest of my config (PSU especially):

*- CPU* Core i5-6500
*- MB* Asus H170I-PLUS D3
*- COOLER* Scythe Kotetsu
*- RAM* 16 GB
*- VGA* MSI GTX 670
*- HDD* WD Caviar grenn 2 TB
*- SSD* OCZ 512 GB
*- PSU* EVGA GS 550 *or* EVGA G2 550

That's my biggest dilemma. GS measurements are 86mm (H) x 150mm (W) x 150mm (L), G2 are 85mm x 150mm x 165mm. Could these little differences cause me any trouble? I would prefer the G2 over the GS because of the many good reviews I found online, where a silent system is my main (only) aspiration. What do you guys think?
THX!


----------



## Kempukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorganITA*
> 
> That's my biggest dilemma. GS measurements are 86mm (H) x 150mm (W) x 150mm (L), G2 are 85mm x 150mm x 165mm. Could these little differences cause me any trouble? I would prefer the G2 over the GS because of the many good reviews I found online, where a silent system is my main (only) aspiration. What do you guys think?
> THX!


The Evga GS is already really tight fit, there is only few millimeters separating my GPU (with a backplate) from PSU cables and I had to bend my cables quite much (I actually bended them to go under my PSU), but I didn't need to remove the PSU bracket holding it on its place, so removing the PSU bracket would make a bit more room for the cables. The G2 wouldn't fit in without removing the bracket and even if you remove the bracket, I think it would be tight fit. (But I have seen guys in this forum installing 160mm long modular PSUs, after removing the bracket)

For the silent system, according to EVGA's website, the GS would be more silent (which is weird because it has smaller cooler than G2) If you look those fan noise charts found from Evga's website under the products

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-GS-0550-V1
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-G2-0550-Y1

So I have currently the EVGA 650 GS, which has a lot more Watts than I would need. (but it was cheaper than 550W here) All that I can I say, it is really silent. I think in normal usage the fan isn't even running and in a load, it is much more silent than GPU for example.

EDIT. Here is a picture of the Evga GS in my system


----------



## MorganITA

@Kempukka Many thanks, the photo give a good idea about dimensions I'm going to face.
I was more keen to buy the G2 550W also because it's oddly cheaper than the same wattage GS one (89€ vs 94€), but I think that +150mm in length could really be a problem for a noob builder like me... And GS 650W (even if totally overpowered for mybuild) costs only one 1 € more than 550W!
Can I ask why haven't you removed the holding bracket since, as you stated, many other users did it without having issues? All in all, are you now totally satisfied with your updates (front fans swapping too)? Seems that you are looking, as me as well, for the quietest solution possible; some thoughts would be very appreciated thanks!


----------



## Kempukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorganITA*
> 
> @Kempukka Many thanks, the photo give a good idea about dimensions I'm going to face.
> I was more keen to buy the G2 550W also because it's oddly cheaper than the same wattage GS one (89€ vs 94€), but I think that +150mm in length could really be a problem for a noob builder like me... And GS 650W (even if totally overpowered for mybuild) costs only one 1 € more than 550W!
> Can I ask why haven't you removed the holding bracket since, as you stated, many other users did it without having issues? All in all, are you now totally satisfied with your updates (front fans swapping too)? Seems that you are looking, as me as well, for the quietest solution possible; some thoughts would be very appreciated thanks!


If that is the price difference between 550W and 650W, I think I would go for the bigger one. It would operate passively/smaller fan RPMs for even bigger loads, which would make it more silent. And I don't think that the efficiency would be that much worse.

I didn't want to do any extra hassle, so I wanted to keep the PSU bracket if the PSU would fit. And atleast it stays on its plays securely now. If I wouldn't have the bracket, I would need to use zipties or double-sided tape for placing the PSU which isn't something that I aimed for. But yeah, it is quite tight fit, but I think it is okay.

I am quite satisfied with my build right now, I'll probably swap my graphics card, when the next gen GPU's come (for something even quieter under load and better performance for 1440p). Those case fans were recommended for me in a another forum to get good airflow with silent operation. (Notice that they are different color as the back one is redux line and the front ones are normal noctuas, because apparentaly A9 noctuas work better in front of air filter than the redux line, but the redux line P14S is working really well in the back) And they are indeed silent in normal operation, and I don't need to control them manually as those are PWM -controlled. They go full RPMs when starting the computer for 1 sec, so you can't turn on your computer silently, but otherwise it is staying silent.

The fans that comes with the case were also quite quiet (I think I had some sound from bearing of the back fan, but really silent noise) but they just didn't have as good airflow and I wanted to make it silent gaming computer and also run those parts cool.

I like building computers and now I feel a bit empty, because I don't know what part should I change anymore. Maybe I learn how to make custom cables and put those in, but I mean I am satisfied with my computer right now.


----------



## MorganITA

@Kempukka I found 2 different versions of Redux P14S PWM, both at same price but one is 1200 RPM and the other is 1500. Which one could be better as rear exhaust fan?
I'm considering to connect it to one of the two CHA-FAN header on my MB and use a Y-splitter cable to join the two 92 front fans on the other header


----------



## Kempukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorganITA*
> 
> @Kempukka I found 2 different versions of Redux P14S PWM, both at same price but one is 1200 RPM and the other is 1500. Which one could be better as rear exhaust fan?
> I'm considering to connect it to one of the two CHA-FAN header on my MB and use a Y-splitter cable to join the two 92 front fans on the other header


I have 1200 RPM model as even that can produce same airflow than the 2 front fans. Exhaust fan should be weaker than the front fans if you would like to have positive pressure inside (so the dust wouldn't come from every opening to inside the case) but in the node 304 it is quite difficult to achieve. But the 1200 RPM version should be fine.


----------



## MorganITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kempukka*
> 
> I have 1200 RPM model as even that can produce same airflow than the 2 front fans. Exhaust fan should be weaker than the front fans if you would like to have positive pressure inside (so the dust wouldn't come from every opening to inside the case) but in the node 304 it is quite difficult to achieve. But the 1200 RPM version should be fine.


Really appreciated hints, thank you!
I think I'm ready to go, wish me good luck!


----------



## Kempukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorganITA*
> 
> Really appreciated hints, thank you!
> I think I'm ready to go, wish me good luck!


Hope everything goes well, have fun while building and good luck!


----------



## contay

Little addition on my "HTPC". But, someone might spot the issue. Mobo has bent a little of sheer mass of gpu there even it is properly secured.

So, I figured I make additional standoff just under the gpu, small piece of non conductive plastic: POM on in this case. I just forgot to measure how tall are the mobo standoffs. So... If anyone care to measure the hexagonal part :> standard should be 6mm but just in case.

E: it's 8mm, not 6 like I thought. Anyway, fixed.


----------



## 1138

He guys,

Just started my new build and wanted to share. This thread was very helpful when picking the parts i needed. Hopefully my posts are of use to future node 304 users.

CASE: Fractal Design Node 304 (White)
CPU: Intel Xeon E5 1660 v3
CPU cooler: Noctua NH-U12DX i4
MOBO: ASRock X99E-ITX/ac
RAM: Crucial 16GB DDR4 ECC / RDIMM 2133Mhz
PSU: SilverStone ST70F-ESG 700w
HD (Boot): Kingston HyperX Fury SSD 240GB
HD (Storage): 2x Seagate Barracuda 3TB (RAID 1)
GFX: nVidia 550 Ti (waiting for Pascale)

I ran into a few problems while picking parts. As you can see the sata conncectors are on the side of the motherboard. I was afraid that i couldn't plug in the sata cables if my psu was too long. So i picked up the silverstone 700w whick is 14cm long. That way at least 2 sata connectors stay available on the side. Adding to the 2 on the top makes 4 which was enough for me.



Because i already had a 3Ghz 8 core Xeon that runs pretty hot i needed a good cpu cooler. The ITX X99 board has a narrow ILM socket wich limited my CPU cooler choices a lot. I went with the Noctua NH-U12DX i4. Lucky for me i didn't order my RAM yet because while seeting the cooler i saw that the first memory slot was useless with normal sized ram (even without heatspreaders).

When looking for a 1x16 GB solution i found very low profile DDR4 memory.
http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/ct2k8g4vfs4213





I'm still waiting for the RAM to arrive so to be continued...


----------



## zldd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Am-Special*
> 
> First post but have been following this thread closely for my build.
> 
> I risked it and ordered a Corsair Platinum AX760 PSU and an Asus GTX 770 Direct Cu II graphics card. I needed the AX760 as I need my computers to be silent. I have got a fan mate on the back 140mm and it runs pretty much silently.
> 
> I really doubted that the two would fit as the Asus card is 10.7" long, I was going to remove the PSU bracket to see if it would work.
> 
> However, I am glad to say that with the AX760 and Asus 770GTX it fits without having to move the bracket. Just wanted to let anyone in a similar situation know. Looks like I won't need to change case after all (was considering the new Corsair ITX case)
> 
> I am using a SATA connector and 1 x PCI-E cable ontop of the 24 pin and 4 pin CPU cable.
> 
> Altogether, very happy!


Hello,

Can anyone confirm it's possible to achieve this with a 10.9" long video card? The MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G to be precise. Really excited about getting this case, but just can't let go of the AX760 - such a great PSU. I made a 304 build for a friend a few years back and really liked the case; used a 140mm PSU though.

Best


----------



## Wabbit99

Hi,

Just thought I'd post my build.

CASE: Fractal Design Node 304 (White)
CPU: Intel I7 6700
CPU cooler: Noctua NH-D15S
MOBO: MSI Z170I Gaming AC
RAM: G.skill 16gb F4-3200C16D-16GVKB
PSU: Cooler Master V Series 80+ GOLD M750W RS750-AFBAG1-AU
HD: Samsung 500Gb 850 EVO MZ-75E500BW
GFX: MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Golden Gaming Ed

NB: NH-D15S does not fit with clearance of the back case fan.

I had to mount a standoff plate on the bottom corner of the fan.


----------



## jasjeet

Updated with Skylake




Had to remove vrm heatsink and install the Venomous X mount first.


----------



## HRT1337

*- new fans
- ssd in the front
- removed all wires and hdd holder*


----------



## TheEnergy

where's the 804 owners club?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> where's the 804 owners club?


I have actually though of putting it in as well, same with the 605 and 202, but no one has shown any interest


----------



## TheEnergy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I have actually though of putting it in as well, same with the 605 and 202, but no one has shown any interest


well, it's one of the best mATX cube cases out there atm, and the only fractal cube with a side window AND I just bought it so make a owners group!!!!!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I have actually though of putting it in as well, same with the 605 and 202, but no one has shown any interest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, it's one of the best mATX cube cases out there atm, and the only fractal cube with a side window AND I just bought it so make a owners group!!!!!
Click to expand...

Hmm, persuasive argument you make. I will work on adding the Fractal Node variations to the thread


----------



## pe4nut666

hello everyone i was wondering what you think is the best PSU for the node 304


----------



## Wabbit99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> hello everyone i was wondering what you think is the best PSU for the node 304


Depends on what components you are putting in it.

Long graphics cards will limit your choices significantly (unless you forgo the PSU bracket).

If a long gpu isn't going in then any standard ATX PSU will work


----------



## Asymmetry

Fractal are by far my fav cases, well thought out.

Work builds, building a data server, raid blah blah. White one is a i5 data cruncher /HD copier, black one will be a RAID data server, NAS offsite backup.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> where's the 804 owners club?


Good question, this is my 804 build if anyone cares

http://www.overclock.net/t/1480841/htpc-to-dual-water-gaming-pc-htpc-evolution-fight-to-defeat-heat-and-noise


----------



## REXgbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> hello everyone i was wondering what you think is the best PSU for the node 304


I have corsair cx600m and i can fit a long grafics card. Some uses seasonics moduler psu because they have the contacts at the bottom of the psu. If you have a corsair moduler psu it may need to be 140 mm in length to fit a long grafics card. If you choose a Seasonic psu you may fit a longer then 140 mm.


----------



## dubbydub

I've been trying to search through this thread, but it's "yuge", and I'm also finding some conflicting answers...
What's the general consensus in regards to GPU blower style fans vs open air in this case? I want to have both quietness and overclocking ability (as everyone here







) but if I had to prioritize it would be silence before speed.

I'm planning on going for a GTX1070, a i5 6600k with a Hyper 212 Evo and only one SSD. Edit: And the Cooler Master V550.

Btw, I'm also buying a Asus Z170i Pro Gaming. Will Kingston Hyper FuryX DDR4 ram fit with the rest of the build or do I need something lower profile's?


----------



## bobsaget

Hi,

I went from an open-air style GTX670 from Asus (with the DCU2 cooler) to a reference GTX980 some time ago.
I noticed a slight decrease from 2 to 5 degrees on the CPU, it doesn't really make a big difference.
Even more so now with energy-efficient CPUs and GPUs, you'll be fine with an open-air cooler.

I wouldn't bother with high-profile ram. It might fit today, but if you want to change your cooler/mobo or any other part in the future, it might be conflicting. Just go for standard or low-profile RAM.

Hope it helps!


----------



## dubbydub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I went from an open-air style GTX670 from Asus (with the DCU2 cooler) to a reference GTX980 some time ago.
> I noticed a slight decrease from 2 to 5 degrees on the CPU, it doesn't really make a big difference.
> Even more so now with energy-efficient CPUs and GPUs, you'll be fine with an open-air cooler.
> 
> I wouldn't bother with high-profile ram. It might fit today, but if you want to change your cooler/mobo or any other part in the future, it might be conflicting. Just go for standard or low-profile RAM.
> 
> Hope it helps!


Thanks, Mr. Saget!







This was exactly the information I needed!
Now I just have to wait for the 3rd party GTX1070's to start appearing in the online stores. I've heard good things about MSI in regards to silence and overclocking so that might be the way to go...

Also, as far as I can see, these sticks will fit now and for any future builds: Corsair Vengeance LPX Black DDR4 PC24000/3000MHz CL15 2x8GB.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubbydub*
> 
> Also, as far as I can see, these sticks will fit now and for any future builds: Corsair Vengeance LPX Black DDR4 PC24000/3000MHz CL15 2x8GB.


You're good to go









Regarding the PSU, I have a Seasonic G550 myself but the CM V550 is 100% compatible with long graphics cards as well.


----------



## dubbydub

See post below...


----------



## dubbydub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> You're good to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the PSU, I have a Seasonic G550 myself but the CM V550 is 100% compatible with long graphics cards as well.


Btw, did you notice a difference in noise with the reference blower fans card vs the open air one?

Edit: Forgot to quote.


----------



## bobsaget

Blower tends to be generally a bit louder than premium / well-built custom open-air coolers (not always the case however, it depends on the manufacturer). Sound profile is also different due to various factors (fan size/type of motor/heatsink air restrictions, etc.). Coil whine can also be a very irritating source of noise. My best advice to you would be to read reviews of the models you're interested in, and if you can, from the same source. Guru3D and techpowerup are two good places to start your research


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Blower tends to be generally a bit louder than premium / well-built custom open-air coolers (not always the case however, it depends on the manufacturer). Sound profile is also different due to various factors (fan size/type of motor/heatsink air restrictions, etc.). Coil whine can also be a very irritating source of noise. My best advice to you would be to read reviews of the models you're interested in, and if you can, from the same source. Guru3D and techpowerup are two good places to start your research


Yes definitely, I have an EVGA gtx 680 blower style and at idle its fine but under load it sounds like a vacuum cleaner (slight exaggeration) but you get the point. Whilst I like the idea of all the heat being dumped straight out the back of the case the noise trade off isn't worth it imo. I will be buying non blower style cards in the future.


----------



## dubbydub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Yes definitely, I have an EVGA gtx 680 blower style and at idle its fine but under load it sounds like a vacuum cleaner (slight exaggeration) but you get the point. Whilst I like the idea of all the heat being dumped straight out the back of the case the noise trade off isn't worth it imo. I will be buying non blower style cards in the future.


Yeah, the heat right out-aspect sounds good, but not at the price of much more noise. I'll be going for an open air-solution and hopefully the heat won't be that much of an issue.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubbydub*
> 
> Yeah, the heat right out-aspect sounds good, but not at the price of much more noise. I'll be going for an open air-solution and hopefully the heat won't be that much of an issue.


The Node 304 has a decent 140mm exhaust so should be fine, I haven't yet bought a card for my node but when I do it will be the open air style. As I'm using it as a G/HTPC it has to be as quiet as possible.


----------



## Ringerl

i'm currently running my 304 as a nas fully packed with 6x 3.5 disks and 2x 2.5 disks. i'd like to fit 2 additional ssds - but where and how?
i figure the only space left is on the left side of the cpu cooler where the pcie hba controller isn't blocking the area - and currently all the messy cabling is...


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ringerl*
> 
> i'm currently running my 304 as a nas fully packed with 6x 3.5 disks and 2x 2.5 disks. i'd like to fit 2 additional ssds - but where and how?
> i figure the only space left is on the left side of the cpu cooler where the pcie hba controller isn't blocking the area - and currently all the messy cabling is...


Double sided tape or velcro, and stick them behind the front cover plate.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Double sided tape or velcro, and stick them behind the front cover plate.


Yes have seen people put them there with success. Also on top of psu if there is room?


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Yes have seen people put them there with success. Also on top of psu if there is room?


You could also put it on the right of the CPU cooler, provided flexible enough cables, and a lot of tape/ cable ties...



Oh yes, this is ugly. And probably dangerouse, as the tape might just weaken.

If you can, strap them on the front of the case, or on the PSU (I did it before). OR you could make a plate (aluminium? plastic?), put 2x 4 holes, screw it to the top bar of the case, and it would make a tidier version of my tape/ cable ties monster...


----------



## bobsaget

As mentioned, you could fit these two SSDs behind the front cover of the case, right under the fans.. And you don't even need to velcro them, mine is just stuck there and doesn't move


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> As mentioned, you could fit these two SSDs behind the front cover of the case, right under the fans.. And you don't even need to velcro them, mine is just stuck there and doesn't move


I've attached mine using double sided tape, but velcro seems like a slightly more elegant solution.


----------



## Ringerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> As mentioned, you could fit these two SSDs behind the front cover of the case, right under the fans.. And you don't even need to velcro them, mine is just stuck there and doesn't move


On the "inside" right under the fans the area ist fully blocked by the psu. Thinking of going with the idea of HZCH and using a spare 3.5 to 2.5 converter plate and screwing that to the case.

There is some space in the front cover - might me just enough room to fit one ssd and routing the cables (like the power button/led cables) through the hole inside the case.


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ringerl*
> 
> On the "inside" right under the fans the area ist fully blocked by the psu. Thinking of going with the idea of HZCH and using a spare 3.5 to 2.5 converter plate and screwing that to the case.
> 
> There is some space in the front cover - might me just enough room to fit one ssd and routing the cables (like the power button/led cables) through the hole inside the case.


They are talking about mounting it between the case and the front plastic cover. Right underneath the two fans.


----------



## Ringerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> They are talking about mounting it between the case and the front plastic cover. Right underneath the two fans.


Cool, thanks for illustrating this with a pic.


----------



## vb10

Anyone not running any fans in the front? Any positives/negatives?


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vb10*
> 
> Anyone not running any fans in the front? Any positives/negatives?


Not heard of anyone doing that. What's the motives?


----------



## vb10

It seems that at reasonable noise levels, the exhaust fan (noctua 150mm) creates negative pressure in the case, and I was just concerned with dust getting in through the grills on the side of the case. I was thinking about not having the front fans in the interest of just having less wiring/noise.


----------



## trento

Having front fans should help temps for drives and cpu if you're using an air cooler. But it's not going to be a huge difference. I wouldn't bother about dust as the vents are too small to let a lot of it through.


----------



## 303869

Has anyone got a 1070/80 founders edition in this case yet?


----------



## lindblad

I have a 1080 FE in my case.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lindblad*
> 
> I have a 1080 FE in my case.


Is there any space issues or issues at all installing/running it?


----------



## lindblad

There are no problems for me fitting and running it.


----------



## AMDATI

Did some shopping to finally complete my build, going to be throwing a Noctua U14S on my 4790k (been running stock heatsink for about a year) and a 140mm NF-A14 fan for fun....and it's not just any fan, it's an industrial 3000rpm fan. I'm going to use it as an exhaust, and use the stock node 304 exhaust fan as a second fan on the cooler. Primarily I started shopping because I needed more SSD space, so I got a 400GB SSD. Total; about $180 for everything (including a replacement steelseries large mouse pad).

I was originally looking at it to be a fan for an H90, but didn't really want to have issues with pumps and potential leaks down the line. I feel like the stock node 304 exhaust fan doesn't really push much air, I can barely feel it at full speed. It's definitely a good bearing on the stock fan though, you can see that much since it spins for a while after the system turns off.

With this bad boy though, I wouldn't even need intake fans.










Honestly, the only thing that could make my whole system any better, is a GTX 1080.


----------



## Wizardtho

Hi everyone,

Newbie / first post here, just finished putting together a Fractal Node 304 build last night. Here are the specs and some pics in case people have questions:

CPU: Intel Core i5-6500 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H170N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Video card: MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Video Card
Power supply: Corsair CXM 650W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply








Issues:
1. Thumb screws were a little tight, and the motherboard standoffs were a pain, but nothing a monkey wrench couldn't handle.
2. In hindsight, I should have plugged in my SATA cable into the motherboard before installing the PSU. The PSU blocks a bunch of SATA ports that come off the side of the motherboard.
3. The semi-modular PSU almost didn't work with the longer graphics card. The modular cables were a tight squeeze, but there was just enough room to fit a couple modular cables. If I had to do it again, I would probably go with a smaller, non-modular PSU.
4. I ended up using the hard drive enclosure for cable management. The SSD is on the inside of the enclosure with most of the cables going through it.
5. Initially, I plugged the front fan into the SYSFAN controller on the motherboard. I didn't realize that the case has a built in fan controller. It was a tight squeeze fitting in another modular power cable to supply the fan controller, but it's probably worth it for the additional fans.

Hope that helps! Please feel free to give constructive criticism and/or ask questions.


----------



## AMDATI

Here's my temps after installing a Noctua U14S heatsink, and replacing the exhaust fan with a Noctua 140mm 3000rpm industrial fan (running at 1500rpm). Good, but probably typical. Ambient at max was about 80f. The low temps are morning temps, it was about 16c. Still virtually silent at all times.



I really have to say, anyone would do good to at least replace the stock exhaust fan....it's supposed to be quiet, and it's a good fan, but 1000rpm isn't enough and it has a really low exhaust CFM, lower than rated, especially since that rating is without obstructions like the hexagrill on the exhaust panel. If you can't feel an exhaust fan moving air, it's not going to work well. Before, I would just feel heat slowly creeping out like an oven, now I can feel a strong breeze coming out the back. Since the Noctua is a high static pressure fan, it's going to draw air into the case as well as exhaust it, making the weak 90mm 30cfm fans in the front less consequential, along with the static pressure helping to draw air through obstructions of flow in the case.









-









Good thing I took these pictures, my left front fan was being blocked by a SATA power wire that got loose! So those temps were actually with just one of the 90mm fans working. I doubt the temps would change even if I turned off both intake fans, because they're pretty weak. My exhaust is definitely pulling in more air than they are. I think the stock fans are the only downside to the case.

I turned the drives backwards in the cages to make sure there weren't any issues with the cooler fan. As you can see, there's a good deal of clearance for the cooler fan....about as much space as the upper crossbar in the middle of the case.

My initial worry of the U14S was if it would come too close to the GPU backside, and thankfully it has plenty of room.

It's a little cramped, but that really just means less volume for the high static pressure exhaust fan to suction out. Hard to change the clutter with all the non modular wires. Doesn't have to be pretty inside though, just has to perform. Since I'm using only 2.5 inch drives in the drive bays, there's plenty of room for airflow to the cooler.

I personally don't think two fans are needed, not with the distance between the heatsink and the exhaust fan. The exhaust is powerful enough to quickly move any air coming from the heatsink, along with pulling air from around the sides of the heatsink. I chose it mainly because it can move more air than both the heatsink fan and intake fans combined, along with creating its own pull. That means even if there are obstructions within the case, the exhaust will still be able to pull air out faster than it's coming in. If I had a smoke machine, you'd just see air effortlessly and quickly flowing through the case.


----------



## Lazerzen

Hello my fellow 304 owners. I've had the case for a year now, but how do you keep dust out of your case? The panels don't offer a lot of protection (especially if you've got a blower style gpu like i have), so i'd like to hear your solutions!


----------



## AMDATI

I haven't had issues with dirt in my case. Since the intake on the front has a filter, that should keep most dust out. Once every few months I'll go over the inside of the case with a can of air and run some qtips along the fan blades, but the amount of dust is very little.....and I keep my case on the floor.

You may live in a dusty area, and especially first floor areas of homes/apartments tend to be more dusty.


----------



## Lazerzen

I do live on the first (ground) floor, i have window right next to the rig so Im guessing that's where its coming. For me, its the panels get coverd in dust in like a week, it gets tedious to clean those. I was thinking of getting some custom dust filter to help out, or maybe installing a window.


----------



## bobsaget

You could buy some pantyhose and cut them to get cheap yet functional dust filters


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> You could buy some pantyhose and cut them to get cheap yet functional dust filters


That's not really getting at the heart of his problem, his case is getting dusty despite the air filters already included.....unless he removed them.


----------



## HZCH

@Lazerzen maybe, if your issue is that dust come in your case, it's because you got a negative pressure, so the dust is coming through the psu exhaust grill, which is not filtered, and through the holes for the USB hub, behind the front pannel ? In that case you should speed up the front fans or slow the exhaust fan, if you got enough fan headers (that's the first thing I did when I've built my rig)...

Then you might check your CPU cooler speed, and try to regulate its speed according to your case fans. I have a pretty quiet case, which runs at 300/400 RPM at idle and 700/800 when in load, no OC (Silentwings pwm as intakes and exhaust, NH-u12s for the CPU).

It should then prevent dust to come in (I haven't had to clean the interior since... Since... Eeh... Like, never, except for an older GPU which was dusty before I got it second hand?)

You could test the airflow with an incense stick to check the airflow.

What are the fans you're using, how are they plug and at which speed are they running ?


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> @Lazerzen maybe, if your issue is that dust come in your case, it's because you got a negative pressure, so the dust is coming through the psu exhaust grill, which is not filtered, and through the holes for the USB hub, behind the front pannel ? In that case you should speed up the front fans or slow the exhaust fan, if you got enough fan headers (that's the first thing I did when I've built my rig)...
> 
> Then you might check your CPU cooler speed, and try to regulate its speed according to your case fans. I have a pretty quiet case, which runs at 300/400 RPM at idle and 700/800 when in load, no OC (Silentwings pwm as intakes and exhaust, NH-u12s for the CPU).
> 
> It should then prevent dust to come in (I haven't had to clean the interior since... Since... Eeh... Like, never, except for an older GPU which was dusty before I got it second hand?)
> 
> You could test the airflow with an incense stick to check the airflow.
> 
> What are the fans you're using, how are they plug and at which speed are they running ?


By default, with stock fans, the case is a slight bit negative pressure, since the stock 140mm exhaust fan is 66cfm, and both of the front 92mm fans are 24cfm each, totaling about 50cfm on intake.

If you include the PSU fan's cfm, then there is technically positive pressure. But either way, a PSU fan should be enough to keep air exhausted out of the side vent, keeping dust out. Air simply won't be entering from that spot, and that's filtered too.

These aren't inherently dusty cases, especially since air has a fairly direct flow straight from any openings.

I have 260cfm exhaust fan in mine, so my case is extremely negative pressure.


----------



## Lazerzen

@HZCH You're right, I'm seeing quite a lot of dust build up underneath the PSU and the front panel. I'm running the stock fans (both front and back) at med. setting on the fan head controller on the back. My CPU cooler is the shuriken rev b. (used it in the rvz01 before). The Sfx600w i use has got a fanless mode so i'm guessing its not enough to create a positive pressure inside the case. So maybe i'm going to replace the fans + cooler (if it helps) and play around with fan speeds.


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazerzen*
> 
> @HZCH You're right, I'm seeing quite a lot of dust build up underneath the PSU and the front panel. I'm running the stock fans (both front and back) at med. setting on the fan head controller on the back. My CPU cooler is the shuriken rev b. (used it in the rvz01 before). The Sfx600w i use has got a fanless mode so i'm guessing its not enough to create a positive pressure inside the case. So maybe i'm going to replace the fans + cooler (if it helps) and play around with fan speeds.


If you're on a budget, you could put the front fans or the rear fan on a fan header on your motherboard... But I don't know if the Fractal fans can be regulated with a DC fan header without having a clicking noise. Still worth a try, I guess ?

Or if you have a spare resistance, you could put it on the rear fan to lower its speed ?


----------



## Lazerzen

I have money to spare, so i can replace the fans. I could try to connect the rear fan to case fan header on tge mobo, although it might be currently blocked through cpu cooker heat pipes.


----------



## AMDATI

Honestly, you'd be wasting money. You'll still be getting dust buildup if the stock filters aren't keeping it out. Even in negative pressure cases, dust buildup should take months and be cleaned regularly. Positive pressure won't change this much if you're in a dusty environment AND the dust filters aren't working. You're supposed to get buildup on the filters....just not soo much in the case.

The idea of positive pressure comes from the notion that a case has spaces and crevices the air will come through that aren't filtered, but the node 304 doesn't really apply since it's small and the case cover goes on pretty snug. So there really aren't cracks for negative pressure to suck dust into, unlike what you would find in ATX cases with drive bay panels and such.

At best, I'd suggest a better exhaust fan over the stock fan....so that way you're sucking higher volumes of air out, and dust along with it. I'd also suggest to just run the fan controller switch on high.....even on high they're silent. Running the fans soo low might be part of your problem....you're sucking dust in ever soo gently, but not creating enough force to suck it right through, so it settles inside. Even on high, the stock fans don't really move a lot of air.


----------



## Lazerzen

Alright, l'll see what works. Thanks a bunch for the tips!


----------



## jasjeet

How much benefit would i get if i swap the case fans for Noctua's?
My 6700k runs hot, and that means the 970 is getting a few degrees hotter than when i have my i7 3770.

Considering swapping out the fans, are we talking 1/2*c at the most?
I tend to run the fans pretty medium speed, around 800rpm on the fronts and rear - constant speed.

Its in audible from my sitting distance (6 feet).

Any recommendations?


----------



## lindblad

These are my temperatures at idle.
Hardware:
6700k, non-overclocked.
EVGA GTX 1080 FE

Cooling:
Rear: Corsair H90 with 2x Noctua NF-A14 PWM in push/pull
Front: 2x Noctua NF-A9 PWM

Mind you I'm living in Sweden and my ambient temp is around 22 C where the computer is. Hard to say if you will benefit or not, I got a good deal on the fans and never even used the ones that I got with the chassi.

EDIT:
After 30 mins of AIDA64 stress test and Unigine Heaven simultaneously.


----------



## AMDATI

I don't think the Noctua A9's bring enough to the game over the stock fans to be worthwhile. They're about double the stock fans CFM, but even at double that's not a whole lot....and CFM's are typically measured without obstructions, so it's always going to be less.

There really aren't any great 92mm fans, and the noctua 92mm's aren't cheap for the little performance they give. The node 304 only have 92mm fans because of form factor restrictions, if they were to put a 140mm in front, it'd be blocked by the PSU.

Only a good exhaust fan is recommended because of the size, plenty of good 140mm options, and an exhaust fan is the most important fan in the entire rig, especially in a case like the node 304. A single NFA14 140mm as an exhaust is more than enough, and cheaper than two NFA9's, and it will pull air in as an exhaust too, helping out as an intake.

My [email protected]@4.4ghz temps are 60c maximum on a warm day with a Noctua U14S cooler.


----------



## jongyrocka

Hello

Just got a new rig today and this happened (scratchs head)
I'm sure I'm not the first one to encounter this....anyone have a work around? :/ can the psu move forward somehow?! obviously I'll need a couple 90 degree sata connectors, but do they make them the other way as well (as there are 4 x sata ports in that block)


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jongyrocka*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Just got a new rig today and this happened (scratchs head)
> I'm sure I'm not the first one to encounter this....anyone have a work around? :/ can the psu move forward somehow?! obviously I'll need a couple 90 degree sata connectors, but do they make them the other way as well (as there are 4 x sata ports in that block)


It looks doable if the SATA connectors are shunting the proper way, you'd just have to put the PSU in after. Personally, I think that's more of an oversight on your part.....if all your SATA ports aren't on that spot, I'd just use the other ones if you don't need them all. There really is no way to adjust the PSU. That SATA configuration is irregular.

Most motherboards have SATA like this (this is the board I'm using)


----------



## jongyrocka

Yeah, definitely an oversite on my part! Board is a Z170N Gaming 5... But all the new Gigiabyte x170N Boards are like this


----------



## ClassicGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jongyrocka*
> 
> Yeah, definitely an oversite on my part! Board is a Z170N Gaming 5... But all the new Gigiabyte x170N Boards are like this


Silverstone makes SATA cables that are very thin and have very low profile plugs with cables going out to the side - they will probably fit. Link: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=445#

BTW I just popped in here to mention that I jammed Asus 1080 Strix into my Node 304 and it fit's... barely


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It looks doable if the SATA connectors are shunting the proper way, you'd just have to put the PSU in after. Personally, I think that's more of an oversight on your part.....if all your SATA ports aren't on that spot, I'd just use the other ones if you don't need them all. There really is no way to adjust the PSU. That SATA configuration is irregular.
> 
> Most motherboards have SATA like this (this is the board I'm using)


You just linked the motherboard I'm using. I absolutely hate where they put the 8pin for the CPU...


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jongyrocka*
> 
> Yeah, definitely an oversite on my part! Board is a Z170N Gaming 5... But all the new Gigiabyte x170N Boards are like this


Can't you get a refund and get a z170 from another brand ? Would otherwise do as others have said, trying to find angled sata cables... I don't trust those SilverStone thin sata cables, tried two of them, one was defective, and...they're uncomfortably thin for my taste.


----------



## jongyrocka

So for the record, with a bit of fidling, its a super tight fit, but the sata connectors can be done with angle down and angle up connectors...i dont like how the bottom connector is hiting the case, but ah well..hopefully it should be alright..PSU can still be screwed in to place..



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ClassicGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jongyrocka*
> 
> So for the record, with a bit of fidling, its a super tight fit, but the sata connectors can be done with angle down and angle up connectors...i dont like how the bottom connector is hiting the case, but ah well..hopefully it should be alright..PSU can still be screwed in to place..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You shouldn't bend SATA cable at extreme angles. You will probably get CRC errors on that cable, don't put OS or any sensitive data on the drive connected to that cable and watch your system logs for a month or so to check if the cable works ok.


----------



## xundeadgenesisx

So I'm picking up node 304 in the coming days and i was wondering if anybody could post thier experience with using a 160mm PSU as well as a full length GPU in it. I'm going to try and shove the PSU from Xelf in it.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xundeadgenesisx*
> 
> So I'm picking up node 304 in the coming days and i was wondering if anybody could post thier experience with using a 160mm PSU as well as a full length GPU in it. I'm going to try and shove the PSU from Xelf in it.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/6560#post_24821945


----------



## xundeadgenesisx

Awesome. This Is going to be one cram packed case but it looks like this is going to work after all.


----------



## tterp

Anybody have experience fitting a 2,5 height graphics card in the Node 304, e.g., Palit Gamerock/Jetstream 1070/1080 cards ? (http://www.palit.com/palit/vgapro.php?id=2629&lang=en&pn=NE51070S15P2-1041J&tab=sp)

It looks as though it will sit terribly close to the case side


----------



## AMDATI

I would say no with a great degree of certainty. From where the slot starts to where the case ends, is about 2 inches. With a 2 slot card, there's about a half inch worth of space until the end of the case. That sounds like it could fit a 2.5 slot card, but you gotta keep in mind that the side vent has some inner protrusions, which even if you could jam your cards in there, would probably catch on the fans or shroud of a 2.5 slot card pressed against it.

So I would say to be on the safe side, pick a different card for this case.


----------



## HZCH

Edit: it might not work according to this post.

Original answer: We should make a search in this thread but I kinda remember someone putting a 2,5 slot card ; I could put a gtx980 with a Morpheus mk26 radiator on it, of course without fans (for fun).

One might want to avoid more than two slots anyway, I don't think having the fans pressed on the filter would produce a good sound...


----------



## S3MS3M

node 304 is spacious compare to silverstone sugo 13 check my watercooling build

http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/1890#post_25383292


----------



## AmeiN

Hello, im new here. Just want to ask did anyone here use all 3HDD bay and graphic card? If yes, which graphic card can fit if all 3 hdd bay were used?


----------



## Vinceletah

Hi!
I put together a a new config in a node 304 almost 3 years ago. An i5 4430 and a GTX 760 DCII. I have had good temps in there:

Idle/load 29/62 on the CPU.
Idle/load 34/70 on the GPU.
Idle/load 44/57 in the case.

Recently I upgraded to a i7 4790k and a EVGA GTX 980ti SC+ and it translated to much higher temps:

Idle/load 34/74 on the CPU
Idle/load 34/80 on the GPU
Idle/load 50/63 in the case

I have the cpu at stock speed and the GPU @1203mhz. I wonder if my temps are within the norms? If they are dangerous? Would it make a real difference to change the 3 stock case fans for Noctuas? Should I take out the GPU filter? My motherboard is a Gigabyte H87N so my CPU cooler, the Noctua NH-U9S is already one of the best aftermarket solution compatible with my board...

Also, my PSU is a 550W Antec EarthWatts Platinum that seems to have a hard time keeping up with the new components as it gets all loud and whining under load, so I am considering an Corsair RM 650x. Do you think it will work with the EVGA GTX 980ti SC+ if I remove the bracket?


----------



## AMDATI

That U9S isn't performing much better than the stock heatsink. I'd try remounting it. The best you can do when it comes to replacing fans is replacing the exhaust only. The 92mm fans in the front only deliver about 50cfm combined, but you really won't find much better at 92mm, so they're not worth replacing for an extra 10-20cfm. But only replace the 140mm exhaust with a fan that provides significantly more cfm, otherwise it's not really worthwhile. The stock exhaust is rated at about 66 CFM. So I would be looking in at least the 120cfm territory.


----------



## Vinceletah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> That U9S isn't performing much better than the stock heatsink. I'd try remounting it


That is absolutely not true, I experimented when I had the i5 with the stock cooler, then a CM TX3 and then the Noctua U9S and I saw improvment each time, both in temps and sound. You can google review from overclockers club and other site and see for yourself.
Then your theory on 92mm fans, is it based on theory? Or did you try to replace stock fans yourself?


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinceletah*
> 
> That is absolutely not true, I experimented when I had the i5 with the stock cooler, then a CM TX3 and then the Noctua U9S and I saw improvment each time, both in temps and sound. You can google review from overclockers club and other site and see for yourself.
> Then your theory on 92mm fans, is it based on theory? Or did you try to replace stock fans yourself?


My 4790k with stock heatsink had about an 80c load temp, that's why I said the temps weren't much better than stock.

92mm fans have limited cooling capacity, even at high RPM's, it's a physical limitation. They just don't add much. Better than nothing, but they don't get much better.

I have replaced the stock exhaust fan. That alone will provide more CFM than replacing both 92mm intakes. My exhaust fan drags in more air through the intakes, than the intake fans do. That combined with the extra CFM from my heatsink fan helping with exhaust, pretty much makes the 92mm intakes inconsequential.

I could take the 92mm fans out and barely notice a difference in temps. How do I know? Because I literally had one jammed up by a wire for a week and didn't know, and my temps were great.


----------



## Vinceletah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> My 4790k with stock heatsink had about an 80c load temp, that's why I said the temps weren't much better than stock.


But maybe you didn't have an overclocked 300 watts GC dumping heat in the case, or maybe you already had a better exhaust. This could make a 5-6 Celsius degree difference easy. 12 Celsius degree and half the noise is a massive improvment over the stock cooler.
Anyway, I'll try to only replace the 140mm fan to start with and see how much good it does.


----------



## claes

It is impossible for you two to compare temperature results without providing ambient temperatures.


----------



## Vinceletah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> It is impossible for you two to compare temperature results without providing ambient temperatures.


True enough! But the temps I gave to compare my system with the i5 and gtx 760 to the same system with the i7 and gtx 980ti are both with the same ambient temp at 25 Celsius degree.


----------



## SweetAndLow

Sharing my recent build with my node 304. Let me know what you think. I put the ssd hidden in the front panel and also tried to hide most of the cables under the motherboard or in the side rails across the top. GPU max temp under load with fans on aggressive is 60c. CPU maxed out reaches 70c. Coming from a custom water-cooled atx loop to this smaller simpler system has been really nice and I would do it again. I think the power supply might be a little under powered, what do you think?

Case: node 304
Motherboard: asrock e3c226d2i
CPU: xeon 1230v3, stock cooler
Memory: 2x8GB crucial ecc memory
GPU: EVGA 1070 ftw
Ssd: Samsung 850 pro 256g
HDD: non as of now, I use my 50TB Nas for storage.
PSU: seasonic ssr-450
Audio: fiio e10k

EDIT: added more photo's just for fun


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HZCH

Nice build ! Your Xeon is a good choice. Did you use the hdd cage as a cable manager? ?

Also, when are you upgrading your stock cooler for an NH-D15S, for the sake of silence and performance ? ?


----------



## SweetAndLow

Yeah the HDD cage is being used to route the cpu power and 24pin around the front edge. I'm also thinking of using a local HDD for some vm's and other workflows that would benefit from local storage so the cage will probably always be there. I think it is probably possible to zip tie the 24pin/cpu cables across the front if you did it just right and you could ditch the last hdd cage.

I'll look into upgrading the cpu cooler, not sure i'm there just yet but I do want to keep it quite. Is the NH-D15S the go to cooler for this case?


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetAndLow*
> 
> Yeah the HDD cage is being used to route the cpu power and 24pin around the front edge. I'm also thinking of using a local HDD for some vm's and other workflows that would benefit from local storage so the cage will probably always be there. I think it is probably possible to zip tie the 24pin/cpu cables across the front if you did it just right and you could ditch the last hdd cage.
> 
> I'll look into upgrading the cpu cooler, not sure i'm there just yet but I do want to keep it quite. Is the NH-D15S the go to cooler for this case?


About the CPU cooler, no you don't need an NH-D15S, its main purpose is to overclock on air. I've got an NH-u12s in my node build and my w1, which is really silent with pwm, and more than enough with a xeon (I got the 1232v3). Alternative on the cheap might be the evo212, or any 120mm tower cooler that has good reviews, really. Heck, stock is even fine if its sound at load doesn't bother you ?


----------



## kaspar737

What PSUs do you guys use that have modular flexible cables?


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> What PSUs do you guys use that have modular flexible cables?


my choice would be the newer sff corsair psu's. they come in 450-600 watt. silverstone also makes sff psu's in 300,450,500,and 600 wattt models.


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> my choice would be the newer sff corsair psu's. they come in 450-600 watt. silverstone also makes sff psu's in 300,450,500,and 600 wattt models.


...and 700W!

I would go ATX though...


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> What PSUs do you guys use that have modular flexible cables?


I'm considering switching to this case and I have a Silverstone Strider Platinum 550. It's 140mm long so, longer than SFX units but shorter than most ATX units. It's full modular and uses the flat cable design so they're extremely flexible. And Silverstone's short cable kit is compatible as well, which make cable management much easier in small cases. The Strider Platinum is also available up to 850w for the 140mm length version. Above that they start getting longer. But I wouldn't see why you'd need more than 850w for an ITX build anyway


----------



## ssg-

Has anyone figured out if Palit Jetstream fits to Node 304? It is supposed to be 2.5 slot card. I also have SFX-L PSU so I have little but of more room.


----------



## AMDATI

NODE 304 will never fit a 2.5 slot card.


----------



## ssg-

I did some googleing and last generation Jetstream on 980 almost fit. It was some german forum where they talked about it. It was just few millimiter too big, but I do not speak german so I don't know which way it was too big.


----------



## DPB23

I think the only way of doing it is to remove the side grill and replace it with a magnetic filter from Demciflex. As far as I can remember, the one designed for the Corsair 400R was recommended, but you'll need to check the dimensions first.


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DPB23*
> 
> I think the only way of doing it is to remove the side grill and replace it with a magnetic filter from Demciflex. As far as I can remember, the one designed for the Corsair 400R was recommended, but you'll need to check the dimensions first.


The big demciflex filter made for the 400R barely fits the Node 304 Gpu intake... Its sides are almost entirely hanging (but it's covered). About the Palit, someone could make theoric measurement, but I wouldn't count on putting such a GPU in the Node...


----------



## claes

Someone could get discounted filters: http://www.demcifilter.com/c225/Dont-see-your-case.aspx


----------



## phantommaggot

WELL
I'll (FINALLY) have my node done in the next couple days.
I had some PSU fitment issues, Cable management issues, and too god damn hot to do anything issues. But this little project is gonna be done.. hopefully as soon as my PSU/RAM come in.
BUT
I'll be able to play games and use all the old HDDs I have laying around. So I'll have access to data that's been inaccessible for a couple years.

This is what I'll have when I'm done.
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler:* CRYORIG H7 49.0 CFM CPU Cooler
*Thermal Compound:* Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme 3.5g Thermal Paste
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Smart Tracer 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
*Storage:* Corsair Force LE 480GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
*Power Supply:* Corsair SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
I'll also be adding a 6tb HDD of some sort later down the road.

Why the smart tracer?
I plan to repurpose this build into a prettier mobile gaming build later. Probably in November over black friday/cyber monday. I'm gonna pick up a 1tb msata and probably a small custom case of some sort or a hadron air to mod for water cooling.
Then upgrade the node to x99 or possibly zen to use as my main PC.
I grabbed the corsair PSU because I was rather frustrated trying to put my sliverstone 750 watt in with all the HDDs and I just didn't feel like messing around with it.
Z87 because it was available and would take a 1tb on board SSD. The Asrock z97 board has to be modded and rigged to take a m.2 2280. The Asus z97 itx board only has 3 audio connecters and I use the sub out. So, z87 it had to be.

I had originally planned to use the node as a NAS / living room gamer with a g3258 (I already had) and an h97 I got for cheap.. The h97 had the newer bios and I couldn't OC the G3258 -_- so It's been shelved.


----------



## d111

hi im looking to do my 1st build in the node 304 and want to use the Corsair SF600 so wound the Silverstone SST-PP08 SFX to ATX PSU Converter work to mount it correctly thanks


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssg-*
> 
> Has anyone figured out if Palit Jetstream fits to Node 304? It is supposed to be 2.5 slot card. I also have SFX-L PSU so I have little but of more room.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d111*
> 
> hi im looking to do my 1st build in the node 304 and want to use the Corsair SF600 so wound the Silverstone SST-PP08 SFX to ATX PSU Converter work to mount it correctly thanks


i would also like to know how the mount looks for this. it looks like it raises the psu off the bottom?


----------



## phantommaggot

Here it is.
Needs some cable management. Probably going to do some custom cables here and there. Gotta do something about that molex for the fan controller.
Also needs something done with the SF600 24 pin.

But, for now, It'll do.









[/URL]


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantommaggot*
> 
> Here it is.
> Needs some cable management. Probably going to do some custom cables here and there. Gotta do something about that molex for the fan controller.
> Also needs something done with the SF600 24 pin.
> 
> But, for now, It'll do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


how are you mounting the power supply?i would like to see better pics of the back on the power supply. are you using the sfx plate?


----------



## phantommaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> how are you mounting the power supply?i would like to see better pics of the back on the power supply. are you using the sfx plate?


First, I took the PSU bracket out of the node.
Then I bought some Velcro, cut it to fit in the corners without covering the screws or fan. I put the hard side on the PSU, stuck the soft side to it, pulled the stickers off the soft sides and put the power supply where I wanted it. Which, in my case, was as close to the front and as close to the vent as possible without blocking the 'pin' that holds the front panel on the case.

A lot of the brackets I've seen center the SFX psu in the standard hole, which doesn't always put it where you want.


----------



## defektz

Hello everyone,
After studying this thread for about a week I decided it was time to build a small power packing computer. I am no stranger to builds however this was my first build that wasn't a standard ATX size. The build turned out great. I wasn't looking for anything ultra silent as this was going to be primarily used for gaming. I do plan to do a bit of a case mod to improve air flow. Right now, on stock clocks, I am pushing 75-80c after about an hour of stress testing. My idea was to cut and mount my H90 rad/fan at the top of the case where the HDD bays were. I was then thinking of reversing the air flow, making the 140mm in the back the intake and the two front fans exhaust. What were your guys' thoughts on this?

The Build:
Case: Node 304 (black) - Obviously
Mobo: Asus Z170I PRO GAMING
CPU: i7-6700k
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB
GFX: Asus GeForce GTX 1070 Stirix
PSU: Corsair SF600 w/ Silverstone bracket
Cooler: Corsair H90
SSD: 850 EVO 1TB and previously owned 840 EVO 500GB

Also picked up an Asus PG279Q monitor and a Mionix Castor mouse.

Anyway, a few pics, not too many as there really is no special mods going on.


----------



## AMDATI

I would say it would be too much work for too little gain, if any. The stock 90mm fans are only 25cfm each. Noctua 90mm fans are about 50cfm each, effectively doubling the intake. Other than replacing those, I'd say putting another fan on that radiator would be enough.


----------



## phantommaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defektz*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> After studying this thread for about a week I decided it was time to build a small power packing computer. I am no stranger to builds however this was my first build that wasn't a standard ATX size. The build turned out great. I wasn't looking for anything ultra silent as this was going to be primarily used for gaming. I do plan to do a bit of a case mod to improve air flow. Right now, on stock clocks, I am pushing 75-80c after about an hour of stress testing. My idea was to cut and mount my H90 rad/fan at the top of the case where the HDD bays were. I was then thinking of reversing the air flow, making the 140mm in the back the intake and the two front fans exhaust. What were your guys' thoughts on this?
> 
> The Build:
> Case: Node 304 (black) - Obviously
> Mobo: Asus Z170I PRO GAMING
> CPU: i7-6700k
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB
> GFX: Asus GeForce GTX 1070 Stirix
> PSU: Corsair SF600 w/ Silverstone bracket
> Cooler: Corsair H90
> SSD: 850 EVO 1TB and previously owned 840 EVO 500GB
> 
> Also picked up an Asus PG279Q monitor and a Mionix Castor mouse.


O, I like the silverstone bracket..

As far as cooling mods go, I've seen some nice watercooled builds in node 304s. Probably the best option.
You could also put a 120-140mm fan in the top and just use that as exhaust.


----------



## SweetAndLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defektz*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> After studying this thread for about a week I decided it was time to build a small power packing computer. I am no stranger to builds however this was my first build that wasn't a standard ATX size. The build turned out great. I wasn't looking for anything ultra silent as this was going to be primarily used for gaming. I do plan to do a bit of a case mod to improve air flow. Right now, on stock clocks, I am pushing 75-80c after about an hour of stress testing. My idea was to cut and mount my H90 rad/fan at the top of the case where the HDD bays were. I was then thinking of reversing the air flow, making the 140mm in the back the intake and the two front fans exhaust. What were your guys' thoughts on this?
> 
> The Build:
> Case: Node 304 (black) - Obviously
> Mobo: Asus Z170I PRO GAMING
> CPU: i7-6700k
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB
> GFX: Asus GeForce GTX 1070 Stirix
> PSU: Corsair SF600 w/ Silverstone bracket
> Cooler: Corsair H90
> SSD: 850 EVO 1TB and previously owned 840 EVO 500GB
> 
> Also picked up an Asus PG279Q monitor and a Mionix Castor mouse.
> 
> Anyway, a few pics, not too many as there really is no special mods going on.


With the fan cables running down the upper rail above the graphics card you can hide them inside the rail. If you look just under it you can see that it's open on the bottom. The fan cables will fit in there perfectly including the connectors. The molex connectors are a different story though. I hide those down next to the rear fan.


----------



## Pebruska

Finally finished with this!



Buildlog in sig.


----------



## Dizato1

Hi!

I'm new to this forum, but seeing there is still activity on the Node 304 case and since i can't find an official owners club for the Fractal Core 500, can I join in here instead?

This Is what I'm going to build inside the Core 500



Build:

Intel core I7 - 6700K
Asus Strix GTX 1070
Asus Maximus Impact VIII

2x Seagate Barracuda 2TB (Not shown In picture)
1x Samsung 850 evo 250GB SSD
G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-3200 C14 DC - 32GB (2x16gb)

CoolerMaster V650 PSU - 650W Gold
5x Be Quiet! Silent Wings 3 140mm PWM
Kraken X61 WaterCooling

*The Kraken X61 will be fitted with 4x Be Quiet Silent wings 3 fan for a Push / pull configuration. Also going to seal It off with electrical tape between the fans / radiator.
*Will also create a muffer for the PSU to push air better out of the chassis
*Going for as best as possible cable management for this build

You want to see more of the build? Then I can put It some pictures on the next post, when I get closer to beeing done.

Cheers Guys =D


----------



## Dimensive

Haven't seen a Core 500 build yet. There's also the Fractal Design Case Club: http://www.overclock.net/t/838683/official-fractal-design-case-club/


----------



## Dizato1

Thank you! Can head over there instead then


----------



## Nickglott

Need help!! Please someone who did not use the HDD screws from the Node 304 please send them to me, I will send you a label, or compensate you with paypal. I bought a node 304 off ebay and they never sent the HDD screws. I have a request in with Fractal but I need them ASAP as I am leaving the county next week for a little while and need my media server complete before I go. I need all 24 of them preferably or at least 12 to just get them secure.

Thank you!
Nick


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickglott*
> 
> Need help!! Please someone who did not use the HDD screws from the Node 304 please send them to me, I will send you a label, or compensate you with paypal. I bought a node 304 off ebay and they never sent the HDD screws. I have a request in with Fractal but I need them ASAP as I am leaving the county next week for a little while and need my media server complete before I go. I need all 24 of them preferably or at least 12 to just get them secure.
> 
> Thank you!
> Nick


You have the rubber grommets but not the screws? I never used mine and pretty sure I know where they are. I am at work right now, but should be able to get them shipped out tomorrow.

Shoot me a message.


----------



## Nickglott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> You have the rubber grommets but not the screws? I never used mine and pretty sure I know where they are. I am at work right now, but should be able to get them shipped out tomorrow.
> 
> Shoot me a message.


Fritzz helped me out and I will be in good shape soon. Thanks again for being so helpful!


----------



## Acquire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defektz*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> After studying this thread for about a week I decided it was time to build a small power packing computer. I am no stranger to builds however this was my first build that wasn't a standard ATX size. The build turned out great. I wasn't looking for anything ultra silent as this was going to be primarily used for gaming. I do plan to do a bit of a case mod to improve air flow. Right now, on stock clocks, I am pushing 75-80c after about an hour of stress testing. My idea was to cut and mount my H90 rad/fan at the top of the case where the HDD bays were. I was then thinking of reversing the air flow, making the 140mm in the back the intake and the two front fans exhaust. What were your guys' thoughts on this?
> 
> The Build:
> Case: Node 304 (black) - Obviously
> Mobo: Asus Z170I PRO GAMING
> CPU: i7-6700k
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB
> GFX: Asus GeForce GTX 1070 Stirix
> PSU: Corsair SF600 w/ Silverstone bracket
> Cooler: Corsair H90
> SSD: 850 EVO 1TB and previously owned 840 EVO 500GB
> 
> Also picked up an Asus PG279Q monitor and a Mionix Castor mouse.
> 
> Anyway, a few pics, not too many as there really is no special mods going on.


What did you use to mount your SSDs? Just some kind of double sided tape? I just shoved mine in there. Should probably secure them at some point.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acquire*
> 
> What did you use to mount your SSDs? Just some kind of double sided tape? I just shoved mine in there. Should probably secure them at some point.


Velcro or Scotch reusable dots.


----------



## ssg-

Do you guys think if my old Scythe Mugen 2 would fit Node 304? It is 20mm wider than Mugen 4 which fits.

Mugen 2 vs Mugen 4

I need cooler that can cool 6600k @ 4.5Ghz 24/7 and Mugen 2 is fine if it fits.


----------



## mrnoize

Hi all I'm a little stuck putting my be build together. The problem is with the fans. When I connect them just to the Psu the machine boots up however the front two fans flicker a little but don't start spinning. If I give them a little nudge they then start going. Is this a faulty case or could it be the power corsair vs350. Another problem is when I connect the fans to the input on the board the machine won't boot at all- are the fans not meant to be connected to the board. Any help most appreciated, it's driving me mad


----------



## Acquire

So, finally got my build to a reasonable state in this. Been wanting a small build away from my huge atx cases that were mostly empty space.

The idea was for a compact, air cooled build with top end hardware. I am running an Acer X34 3440x1440 at 100Hz.


Case: Black Node 304
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Impact
CPU: i7-6700k
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U9S
Ram: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB
GPU: Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Strix Advanced
PSU: Corsair SF600 w/ Silverstone bracket and custom cables from cable mod's configurator. These cables are great and blow away the ones that come with the PSU. Strongly recommend anyone building similarly to get some of these cables. Aesthetics aside, they're actually workable for tight situations and make the building process far simpler.
Storage: Samsung 830 PRO 256 GB and 840 EVO 1TB (os/core and games respectively). Using a phanteks double ssd bracket and some Scotch Restickable Tabs (thanks to @Dimensive for pointing me to the existence of these things).
Cable Mod Configurator Specs:
24 Pin: 250mm
4+4 Pin EPS: 200mm
Dual 6+2 Pin PCI-E: 200mm -> 100mm
Dual SATA Power: 200mm -> 100mm
First bit could've been 150mm, may end up changing that piece of it.
Second bit could easily be 50mm, however, I wanted it longer so that it could kind of comb over and not just be sticking out.

SATA 3 Data: 300mm

From my research, this is the best mini itx case I've found for my needs. Compact, but without compromising being able to fit long and tall GPUs, big CPU coolers, and being able to cool things properly. I really like the looks of it as well.

Some additional bits can be found here.
https://pcpartpicker.com/b/yNXH99


----------



## Dimensive

Really nice & clean build @Acquire, and glad those tabs worked out for you.


----------



## Extectic

Hey all Node 304 pilots.

I'm hoping for some quick guidance; tried searching the thread but at 600+ pages there's a lot... Hopefully I can just ask here for specifics and some experienced owners can offer input?

Thinking of this case for my upcoming gaming rig refresh. I'm not sure exactly what would be optimal. I could just buy the components and try to wedge them in, but it would suck if that failed so hoping for input from people who've built in this thing already.

The mobo will be an ASUS Z170 gaming, and a Cryorig H7 to cool the i7. It's 145 mm tall so should fit.

I plan to put an MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X in there, and there are obviously PSU concerns; I was looking at the Corsair AX760. It's a 160x150 modular PSU, so should I give up on the idea right away or is it doable?

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/AX760/images/psu_rear.jpg - maybe the fact that many of the connectors are mounted low would allow them to sneak under the GTX?

Another question is about cable length - what would be reasonable to feed into the CableMod configurator for the specific types I need? 24-pin, 2 x 6+2 for the GTX I guess and a 4+4 EPS? There will be no HDD or standard SATA in there, just an M.2 on the mobo directly. Would minimal lengths (250 and 150 mm) work?

Grateful for any input.


----------



## HZCH

Spoiler: A question about PSU choice and cable lenght



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extectic*
> 
> Hey all Node 304 pilots.
> 
> I'm hoping for some quick guidance; tried searching the thread but at 600+ pages there's a lot... Hopefully I can just ask here for specifics and some experienced owners can offer input?
> 
> Thinking of this case for my upcoming gaming rig refresh. I'm not sure exactly what would be optimal. I could just buy the components and try to wedge them in, but it would suck if that failed so hoping for input from people who've built in this thing already.
> 
> The mobo will be an ASUS Z170 gaming, and a Cryorig H7 to cool the i7. It's 145 mm tall so should fit.
> 
> I plan to put an MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X in there, and there are obviously PSU concerns; I was looking at the Corsair AX760. It's a 160x150 modular PSU, so should I give up on the idea right away or is it doable?
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/AX760/images/psu_rear.jpg - maybe the fact that many of the connectors are mounted low would allow them to sneak under the GTX?
> 
> Another question is about cable length - what would be reasonable to feed into the CableMod configurator for the specific types I need? 24-pin, 2 x 6+2 for the GTX I guess and a 4+4 EPS? There will be no HDD or standard SATA in there, just an M.2 on the mobo directly. Would minimal lengths (250 and 150 mm) work?
> 
> Grateful for any input.






Can't answer for your cable lenght question, but abou the PSU:

It's "technically" too long : you're supposed to mount it with the fan down, so the plugs would be facing top, so I'm pretty sure the cables would hurt the GPU; and even if you were to mount the PSU with the fan up, the ATX and peripherals cables would be an issue anyway.

BUT a lot of people here have tried - and succeeded with - cramming 160mm PSUs : "all" you have to do is to remove the PSU bracket and push the PSU as far as your power plug lets you. You will gain about 1cm, which is (in my experience with a Corsair RM550) enough. Just secure the PSU with velcro tape (so it doesn't travel if you move the case).

Just beware of the bracket screws : some have had issues with bad quality screws that shattered into pieces (and by "some", I mean... me : one screw just went dust ; not that important, the bracket could still be secured).

I'm now asking you something : why a 760W psu?







(I know, you probably already have it) And why cable mods cables ? I know they look pretty, but it's already pretty cramped in this case (which makes all the fun planning a rig in it), and you'll get enough troubles trying to route those black ribbon cables made for ATX length (I used to tie them between the GPU and the front pannel, to avoid messing the front-to-back airflow)...


----------



## Extectic

The 760 may be a bit overkill, but a 1080 will peak at 300 watts or so on full whack, and the i7 will also soak up upwards to 70-80 watts when gaming. Add the motherboard etc incidentals and 450 watts at peak wouldn't be out of the question. And you do want your PSU to have a margin, they're more efficient when not run on max. 600 or so might be a pretty ideal one, but I'm also looking for high quality in the PSU. It's the foundation everything is built on. Was looking at Seasonic Prime 650, but that's a 170 mm model and I'm having a hard time finding it locally anyway...

I'm not married to the idea of the 760, but it is modular and 160 mm. What other very high quality over-built PSU's are there that would work and do 650 watts or so?

As for cables, well, i'm just looking for somewhere to find shorter cables, the Cable Mods ones lets you order shorter lengths. I figured in a tiny case, you don't need a meter long cables, you want more like 15-25 cm. How short is too short, though?


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acquire*
> 
> 
> 24 Pin: 250mm
> 4+4 Pin EPS: 200mm
> Dual 6+2 Pin PCI-E: 200mm -> 100mm
> Dual SATA Power: 200mm -> 100mm
> First bit could've been 150mm, may end up changing that piece of it.
> Second bit could easily be 50mm, however, I wanted it longer so that it could kind of comb over and not just be sticking out.
> 
> SATA 3 Data: 300mm


From a couple posts up.

www.ensourced.ne Has even shorter lengths and might be worth taking a look at.

What about the Corsair SF series? Definitely give you the space you want, just not sure if it meets your "quality" requirements.


----------



## Acquire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extectic*
> 
> The 760 may be a bit overkill, but a 1080 will peak at 300 watts or so on full whack, and the i7 will also soak up upwards to 70-80 watts when gaming. Add the motherboard etc incidentals and 450 watts at peak wouldn't be out of the question. And you do want your PSU to have a margin, they're more efficient when not run on max. 600 or so might be a pretty ideal one, but I'm also looking for high quality in the PSU. It's the foundation everything is built on. Was looking at Seasonic Prime 650, but that's a 170 mm model and I'm having a hard time finding it locally anyway...
> 
> I'm not married to the idea of the 760, but it is modular and 160 mm. What other very high quality over-built PSU's are there that would work and do 650 watts or so?
> 
> As for cables, well, i'm just looking for somewhere to find shorter cables, the Cable Mods ones lets you order shorter lengths. I figured in a tiny case, you don't need a meter long cables, you want more like 15-25 cm. How short is too short, though?


I think 760 is very overkill. I also would not want to try fitting that big of a psu in this case with a large gpu. I recommend looking at the corsair sf600 sfx psu. It's high quality and very small. If you want more wattage you could look into Silverstone. Not sure if they meet your quality standards, but they make a 700 watt sfx-l psu and a 750 watt 140 mm atx psu.

As for cable lengths. Check out my post up above for some reference. Note that you'd need a longer CPU cable since your motherboard has that connector further away.


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrnoize*
> 
> Hi all I'm a little stuck putting my be build together. The problem is with the fans. When I connect them just to the Psu the machine boots up however the front two fans flicker a little but don't start spinning. If I give them a little nudge they then start going. Is this a faulty case or could it be the power corsair vs350. Another problem is when I connect the fans to the input on the board the machine won't boot at all- are the fans not meant to be connected to the board. Any help most appreciated, it's driving me mad


Assuming they are all still connected to the fan controller, it is a known issue (that I don't believe FD has resolved) that the two 90mm fans won't start up on low - the controller has to be set to medium or high for the fans to receive enough startup voltage.

But, it barely makes any difference in terms of noise - I just run mine on medium.


----------



## paulkemp

Hi fellow Node owners! Excited for my 2nd 304 build this weekned. I built a portable machine two years back in this case, and it has been severing me pretty well. I have moved the case around and even sent it one a plane a few times in its original box with only the GPU removed. No issues what so ever besides one disconnected sata cable once. I have showcased VR to more than 300 people with this case. So pretty awesome!

When shopping for a case in September 2016, I still landed on the node 304. The Ncase would have been nice but it was too unavailable and expensice. The enthoo m-itx case would have been nice, but a bit too big and not in stock when ordering. Anyway, just wanted to pitch in. Will post pictures of the tiny vr beast when I am done in a weeks time. Peace!

Build details


----------



## funkyimpala

Hi! Will be building my first rig soon and I was wondering if everything will fit and I was hoping if someone can answer some things I'm worrying about.



Concerns:
1. Will everything fit?
2. I know that using a modular PSU can cause space issues with a full size GPU but what if I use the Zotac mini? Will I still encounter that?
3. Are the fans included in the Node 304 good? Should I just save my money and not get new ones?
4. I was wondering which of the mobos I should get. Gigabyte H110N and MSI H110i.
5. Can I carry the node 304 around in a backpack? I'll be putting it with the front panel facing down. Will the weight of the CPU cooler cause issues?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyimpala*
> 
> ...
> 3. Are the fans included in the Node 304 good? Should I just save my money and not get new ones?
> 5. Can I carry the node 304 around in a backpack? I'll be putting it with the front panel facing down. Will the weight of the CPU cooler cause issues?
> ...


3. They are good and quiet. I have not had any issues with fans in my 2 year old Node 304. Save money imo.
5. I have been carrying and traveling a lot with the Case. Its not perfect for that but it works. I wish I had bought a pelican case long ago. But for longer trips I have used the original box (with only the GPU removed), and for shorter trips (when I have a car) I have just placed the case in a bag. Well knowing that one day I will destroy something or another. I actually brought the computer with me to work today.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyimpala*
> 
> Hi! Will be building my first rig soon and I was wondering if everything will fit and I was hoping if someone can answer some things I'm worrying about.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerns:
> 1. Will everything fit?
> 2. I know that using a modular PSU can cause space issues with a full size GPU but what if I use the Zotac mini? Will I still encounter that?
> 3. Are the fans included in the Node 304 good? Should I just save my money and not get new ones?
> 4. I was wondering which of the mobos I should get. Gigabyte H110N and MSI H110i.
> 5. Can I carry the node 304 around in a backpack? I'll be putting it with the front panel facing down. Will the weight of the CPU cooler cause issues?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Welcome to Overclock.

The components will fit fine, you will have plenty of room using that Zotac Mini for the Seasonic power supply.

I would just run the stock fans for a while, if you are not happy with their performance, then invest in new ones.

The case is very small, but it's bigger than you would think, you will need a big backpack. I would personally not trust it in one myself, I would get a hold of some pc carrying straps or something, that way I could keep it balanced and absorb shock easier.

One thing I don't see in your build and would highly recommend is a Solid State Drive. Even if it is a smaller one, say 120 or a 240 gigabyte drive, just to hold your OS and programs, then put your games and files on the big disk drive. It will make the machine feel much faster and snappy, and I honestly wouldn't build a computer with out one these days.


----------



## funkyimpala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> 3. They are good and quiet. I have not had any issues with fans in my 2 year old Node 304. Save money imo.
> 5. I have been carrying and traveling a lot with the Case. Its not perfect for that but it works. I wish I had bought a pelican case long ago. But for longer trips I have used the original box (with only the GPU removed), and for shorter trips (when I have a car) I have just placed the case in a bag. Well knowing that one day I will destroy something or another. I actually brought the computer with me to work today.


3. Thanks for your input! I'll give the stock fans a try instead of buying new ones.








5. Well, I'm only planning on bringing it around on short trips (visiting friends, LANs etc.) with a car so it's nice to know someone has been doing it
for a while and hasn't encounter any issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Welcome to Overclock.
> 
> The components will fit fine, you will have plenty of room using that Zotac Mini for the Seasonic power supply.
> 
> I would just run the stock fans for a while, if you are not happy with their performance, then invest in new ones.
> 
> The case is very small, but it's bigger than you would think, you will need a big backpack. I would personally not trust it in one myself, I would get a hold of some pc carrying straps or something, that way I could keep it balanced and absorb shock easier.
> 
> One thing I don't see in your build and would highly recommend is a Solid State Drive. Even if it is a smaller one, say 120 or a 240 gigabyte drive, just to hold your OS and programs, then put your games and files on the big disk drive. It will make the machine feel much faster and snappy, and I honestly wouldn't build a computer with out one these days.


Thank you!

Oh man that's nice to hear. I was really worried about space issues.

I will be sticking with the stock fans and use the money for a ssd. Do you have recommendations? The samsung ssds are pretty pricey so I'm looking for something a little cheaper.
Will be probably get a 120gb ssd.

I haven't actually seen the case in person







I'll try and find some gear straps for the case since I want the case to be as safe as possible
when I bring it around.


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyimpala*
> 
> Hi! Will be building my first rig soon and I was wondering if everything will fit and I was hoping if someone can answer some things I'm worrying about.


1. Will everything fit?
- PSU - I think your PSU is too long at 165mm. Fractal recommends something 160mm or less when using a longer than 170mm video card.
- Cooler - Looks like it might be tight. Fractal says anything shorter than 165mm. NewEgg states on the cooler "H168.3 mm (160mm if first RAM slot is not used.)" What that means is if the first slot is used, your will be since you only have two slots, the fan needs to be shifted higher to clear the RAM in the slot. With your taller RAM you might run into some fitment issues.
2. I know that using a modular PSU can cause space issues with a full size GPU but what if I use the Zotac mini? Will I still encounter that?
- The Zotac mini is still 210mm, which is longer than the 170mm recommendation Fractal has when using longer PSUs.
3. Are the fans included in the Node 304 good? Should I just save my money and not get new ones?
- Stick with stock, you can always change them later
4. I was wondering which of the mobos I should get. Gigabyte H110N and MSI H110i.
- Comes down to features - From the quick look I did they look pretty much exactly the same. I am partial to Gigabyte, but that's totally based on what I have bought. Been a while since I bought anything MSI.
5. Can I carry the node 304 around in a backpack? I'll be putting it with the front panel facing down. Will the weight of the CPU cooler cause issues?
- The vertical orientation would worry me with the up and down movement when you are carrying it. I would be more comfortable with a duffel bag, or a Pelican type case mentioned above.

So I would probably take a look at a shorter PSU, also see if you can find a CPU cooler that is confirmed to fit(might have to look through all 684 pages lol).


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyimpala*
> 
> I will be sticking with the stock fans and use the money for a ssd. Do you have recommendations? The samsung ssds are pretty pricey so I'm looking for something a little cheaper.
> Will be probably get a 120gb ssd.


Can't go wrong with the latest samsung ssd's. But for a bit more budget oriented I go for crucial my self: Crucial BX100

This BX100 is their basic no extra frills drive, but it scores well in tests and usually a good deal cheaper than the samsungs. I've had no issues ever with a crucial ssd.

Also as Fritzz said, that psu is a bit long at 165mm. It shouldn't have any problems fitting with a mini sized graphics card(as long as it doesn't extend past the motherboard the Zotac might a bit), but you might look around for a shorter supply, it will make organizing cables a little easier with the extra room.

And also as Fritzz said, make sure you double check the fit of that heatsink. I know a big heatsink will fit in the case, as I've used one of the biggest you can get in the node, but you may end up with other limitations, such as ram height, not being able to use extra drive cages, or having to remove the rear fan. I would google around and make sure someone else has used that heatsink before you buy it.


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Can't go wrong with the latest samsung ssd's. But for a bit more budget oriented I go for crucial my self: Crucial BX100
> 
> This BX100 is their basic no extra frills drive, but it scores well in tests and usually a good deal cheaper than the samsungs. I've had no issues ever with a crucial ssd.
> 
> Also as Fritzz said, that psu is a bit long at 165mm. It shouldn't have any problems fitting with a mini sized graphics card(as long as it doesn't extend past the motherboard the Zotac might a bit), but you might look around for a shorter supply, it will make organizing cables a little easier with the extra room.
> 
> And also as Fritzz said, make sure you double check the fit of that heatsink. I know a big heatsink will fit in the case, as I've used one of the biggest you can get in the node, but you may end up with other limitations, such as ram height, not being able to use extra drive cages, or having to remove the rear fan. I would google around and make sure someone else has used that heatsink before you buy it.


Good call on the SSD. I too will never build a machine without one.

Standard mini itx mobo is 170mm by 170mm so that Zotac mini will stick out past the end of the mobo about 40mm or 1.5". You might be able to get away with it depending on the location of the connections into the PSU. I would save yourself the headache and look for something around 150mm. An SFX PSU would fit the bill nicely.


----------



## Extectic

Yeah any computer build now that doesn't use an SSD is a bad build. If you need more storage, set up a home NAS and put the drives there.

Personally I'm flirting with the idea of going with a Fractal Define Nano S instead for the case, though... just to make the build a little easier. Finding a PSU I think is good enough at 150 mm or less (modular) is challenging.


----------



## Dimensive

I'm debating moving my Arc Mini R2 build into a 304, but I don't know if everything is going to fit. Anyone know if I can squeeze 4 HDD's in with a CRYORIG H7 CPU cooler or will the cables hit the fan?

Edit: Nevermind, it's just too tight of a fit for my taste.


----------



## paulkemp

Hello duders. I built my machine in the Node 304 today and I am considering returning my PSU and getting a fully modular one. I actually bought the wrong model, and though that it would be with no cables attached. It was not.

Anyhow, is there a good solution for the fan connection for the built in front fans? I am thinking of the two small, front facing ones. I feel it's unnecessary to drag one power cable all the way to the front of the case just for those fans. Any tips on this?


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> Hello duders. I built my machine in the Node 304 today and I am considering returning my PSU and getting a fully modular one. I actually bought the wrong model, and though that it would be with no cables attached. It was not.
> 
> Anyhow, is there a good solution for the fan connection for the built in front fans? I am thinking of the two small, front facing ones. I feel it's unnecessary to drag one power cable all the way to the front of the case just for those fans. Any tips on this?


Did you use the included fan controller for the rear? If I remember correctly you can hook all 3 internal fans to it and control speed/noise.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> Did you use the included fan controller for the rear? If I remember correctly you can hook all 3 internal fans to it and control speed/noise.


Yes. The problem is that I need to wire one of the big power cables all the way to the rear of thecase. Will post pictures at a later time to better explain.


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> Yes. The problem is that I need to wire one of the big power cables all the way to the rear of thecase. Will post pictures at a later time to better explain.


Yeah it's coming back to me now. I would assume you have power cables for your hdds, could you buy an sata power to molex adapter to allow you to use that power cable rather than putting a new molex power cable in?


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> Yeah it's coming back to me now. I would assume you have power cables for your hdds, could you buy an sata power to molex adapter to allow you to use that power cable rather than putting a new molex power cable in?


I plan to only use an m.2 sata in this build. If I add a 2.5ssd in the future, I will put it in the front of the case. This way I dont have to use the included HDD brackets and cable management is way easier.

I can maybe add some length to the cable, and thus easing the cable management.


----------



## paulkemp

2nd time I build in this case. Went better this time. The issues was 1) cable mangement (included fans needing a molex, too long PSU cables) and 2) I forgot insert front panel audio etc BEFORE mounting the mobo. Other than that, all swell!

*Build pictures in the spoiler tag beneath!*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Forgot to take pictures of GPU, but thrust me, its in there.


----------



## dagonas

Hi

I'm mounting a NAS in a week and I'm asking for some advices

The first of all is with the processor cooler

Do I have to mount it getting air into or outside the heatsink?

EDIT. I mean

Is this the right air flow diagram? Do I have to change the stock fractal blowers?


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagonas*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm mounting a NAS in a week and I'm asking for some advices
> 
> The first of all is with the processor cooler
> 
> Do I have to mount it getting air into or outside the heatsink?
> 
> EDIT. I mean
> 
> Is this the right air flow diagram? Do I have to change the stock fractal blowers?


The way it is on your pic is the way to go, don't change anything


----------



## ssg-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssg-*
> 
> Do you guys think if my old Scythe Mugen 2 would fit Node 304? It is 20mm wider than Mugen 4 which fits.
> 
> Mugen 2 vs Mugen 4
> 
> I need cooler that can cool 6600k @ 4.5Ghz 24/7 and Mugen 2 is fine if it fits.


Mugen 2 fits with 1 fan easily. I didn't have to remove anything else than HDD cage and the top bar. I currently have some random Scythe 120mm I had , but I am waiting to replace it with Thermalright TY 147A.

If my Mugen 2 does not have enough cooling power I will replace it with NH-D15.

Does NH-D15 fit with Asus Z170I PRO GAMING? I have regular memories without any heatsinks so they are as low as possible.


----------



## Dimensive

I decided to rebuild my desktop PC in the Node 304 (coming from the Arc Mini R2). This was a rather strenuous rebuild as I didn't want to spend any money because I was taking apart my server, which was in the Node 304, to use for parts in this build. The two parts that held me up coming from a micro ATX case to a mini ITX case were the CPU cooler and the power supply, but I ended up getting the CRYORIG H7 in without issue and I had a spare power supply that was shorter than my XFX XTR. It's nice to have a small case that will eventually sit atop my desk when my friend is done building me a new desk.

Case: Fractal Design Node 304
Motherboard: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K
Cooler: CRYORIG H7
RAM: 8GB Kingston HyperX FURY DDR3 1866MHz
GPU: EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0
PSU: Cooler Master G750M
SSD: 120GB Kingston HyperX 3K
HDD: 500GB Western Digital Black
HDD: 2 x 5TB Western Digital Red
OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro x64



Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## walker15130

I'm moving my desktop from ATX to ITX, and I think that I'll end up with node 304. The goal is to make relatively inexpensive migration to the smallest (and also quiet) case possible without sacrificing performance. It will sit in my (really small) dorm room and it may sometimes travel in my bag with me.

Thermaltake V1/F1 seems a bit too small for proper cpu cooling (and also gpu length/height), while evolv itx/prodigy/manta are over 2 times larger than node. Any better candidates?

My current build, parts to keep:

i5-4670K
Z97N Gaming 5 (recently replaced my Z87X-D3H)
MSI GTX1060 Gaming X 6G (recent "upgrade" from 970)
2x8GB Vengeance Pro 2133/11
Plextor M5P 128GB
Two 3,5" HDDs: WD10EZEX, WD10EARS

Parts to replace:

Corsair 500R
OCZ ZT650
Thermalright Macho 120/Intel box cooler

My first step towards ITX was the motherboard. Now I'm planning to buy Node 304, and probably Corsair SF450 (SF600 seems unnecessary). I was looking for semi-passive PSU with at least 80+gold that could fit into 304. This SFX actually seems to be a great choice. Only the sata/molex cables are weird and it will require SFX adapter. Would any ATX psu be better?

As for the cooling I would probably stick to my Macho for now (if it doesnt fit ->stock cooler). I was thinking about water aio, e.g. Kraken X41, H80i V2, or Arctic Liquid 120. So far I concluded that NZXT would not fit with gpu backplate, and arctic's short warranty is a downside (although price/perf is great). Would air tower cooler be a better option in this case?

Also, how high temperatures should I expect with semi-passive gpu? Will it be a problem?


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *walker15130*
> 
> I'm moving my desktop from ATX to ITX, and I think that I'll end up with node 304. The goal is to make relatively inexpensive migration to the smallest (and also quiet) case possible without sacrificing performance. It will sit in my (really small) dorm room and it may sometimes travel in my bag with me.
> 
> Thermaltake V1/F1 seems a bit too small for proper cpu cooling (and also gpu length/height), while evolv itx/prodigy/manta are over 2 times larger than node. Any better candidates?
> 
> My current build, parts to keep:
> 
> i5-4670K
> Z97N Gaming 5 (recently replaced my Z87X-D3H)
> MSI GTX1060 Gaming X 6G (recent "upgrade" from 970)
> 2x8GB Vengeance Pro 2133/11
> Plextor M5P 128GB
> Two 3,5" HDDs: WD10EZEX, WD10EARS
> 
> Parts to replace:
> 
> Corsair 500R
> OCZ ZT650
> Thermalright Macho 120/Intel box cooler
> 
> My first step towards ITX was the motherboard. Now I'm planning to buy Node 304, and probably Corsair SF450 (SF600 seems unnecessary). I was looking for semi-passive PSU with at least 80+gold that could fit into 304. This SFX actually seems to be a great choice. Only the sata/molex cables are weird and it will require SFX adapter. Would any ATX psu be better?
> 
> As for the cooling I would probably stick to my Macho for now (if it doesnt fit ->stock cooler). I was thinking about water aio, e.g. Kraken X41, H80i V2, or Arctic Liquid 120. So far I concluded that NZXT would not fit with gpu backplate, and arctic's short warranty is a downside (although price/perf is great). Would air tower cooler be a better option in this case?
> 
> Also, how high temperatures should I expect with semi-passive gpu? Will it be a problem?


I kinda did the same, but mATX to ITX. An SF450 + a SFX mounting plate will cost more than a standard ATX PSU that is 140mm in length and is not as cost effective. The Macho can fit, but it'll be a very tight fit with 2 x 3.5" HDD's (example: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/257409-gehaeusevorstellung-fractal-design-node-304-das-kleine-schwarze-aus-schweden.html). In my 304 I have the i5-4670K with a CRYORIG H7 (it should still be on sale at Newegg) and a EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0, the temps on both are fairly good for the airflow the case provides. I have a mild OC at 4GHz and I think the temps were hovering around the mid 60's. My 980 is folding right now and with a custom fan curve is hitting 71c. Take a look at the link to determine if you want to go with the Macho, but you might be better off with the H7 or equivalent and take a look around at modular power supplies at 140mm in length and you can save some money versus the SF450.


----------



## phantommaggot

Anyone know if an EK Predator 140 will fit?
I doubt it will, but would be cool if it would.

And, I'm pretty much done with my build at this point. I'll be doing a little more later but for now I'm waiting on a GPU. What are you guys doing with the excessivly long front panel cables? I have my SSD under the front panel and I have a HELL of a time getting the panel on after I clean the filter. My HDD led un-glued it self and I just left it out...


----------



## Acquire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *walker15130*
> 
> I'm moving my desktop from ATX to ITX, and I think that I'll end up with node 304. The goal is to make relatively inexpensive migration to the smallest (and also quiet) case possible without sacrificing performance. It will sit in my (really small) dorm room and it may sometimes travel in my bag with me.
> 
> Thermaltake V1/F1 seems a bit too small for proper cpu cooling (and also gpu length/height), while evolv itx/prodigy/manta are over 2 times larger than node. Any better candidates?
> 
> My current build, parts to keep:
> 
> i5-4670K
> Z97N Gaming 5 (recently replaced my Z87X-D3H)
> MSI GTX1060 Gaming X 6G (recent "upgrade" from 970)
> 2x8GB Vengeance Pro 2133/11
> Plextor M5P 128GB
> Two 3,5" HDDs: WD10EZEX, WD10EARS
> 
> Parts to replace:
> 
> Corsair 500R
> OCZ ZT650
> Thermalright Macho 120/Intel box cooler
> 
> My first step towards ITX was the motherboard. Now I'm planning to buy Node 304, and probably Corsair SF450 (SF600 seems unnecessary). I was looking for semi-passive PSU with at least 80+gold that could fit into 304. This SFX actually seems to be a great choice. Only the sata/molex cables are weird and it will require SFX adapter. Would any ATX psu be better?
> 
> As for the cooling I would probably stick to my Macho for now (if it doesnt fit ->stock cooler). I was thinking about water aio, e.g. Kraken X41, H80i V2, or Arctic Liquid 120. So far I concluded that NZXT would not fit with gpu backplate, and arctic's short warranty is a downside (although price/perf is great). Would air tower cooler be a better option in this case?
> 
> Also, how high temperatures should I expect with semi-passive gpu? Will it be a problem?


You can get cheaper ATX PSUs than the SF450 + the ATX adapter, but if your budget allows for it, I would go with the SFX PSU. It's so nice having that extra room for building in the case.

Your macho will probably fit fine. I run a noctua nh-u9s and it cools very well. This case has a lot of room for cpu air tower coolers. You can fit big dual tower designs into it.

My setup of an i7 6700k and a gtx 1080 strix cools fine, so I'm sure you'll be just fine in temperatures.


----------



## walker15130

Thanks for the replies.

As for the ATX PSUs I would go with Corsair CX450M or CM G450M (150pln/37usd cheaper than sf450), but both have extremely long cables for this case. I'm waiting at least three weeks untill I get my money, so we will see









I also ditched the AIO idea, now I'm leaning towards 140mm single towers: U14S, True Spirit 140, etc.


----------



## phantommaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *walker15130*
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> As for the ATX PSUs I would go with Corsair CX450M or CM G450M (150pln/37usd cheaper than sf450), but both have extremely long cables for this case. I'm waiting at least three weeks untill I get my money, so we will see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ditched the AIO idea, now I'm leaning towards 140mm single towers: U14S, True Spirit 140, etc.


I put a sf600 in mine with velcro..
I also removed the mounting frame inside the case.
Works great, looks better.
Here's a couple pics I took mid build.


----------



## ultimahwhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *walker15130*
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> As for the ATX PSUs I would go with Corsair CX450M or CM G450M (150pln/37usd cheaper than sf450), but both have extremely long cables for this case. I'm waiting at least three weeks untill I get my money, so we will see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ditched the AIO idea, now I'm leaning towards 140mm single towers: U14S, True Spirit 140, etc.


Extraneous cable length can be trimmed. The cleanest solution would be to crimp new ATX terminals on the shortened wires and plugging them back into the end connector. If you don't have the specialized tools, you could cut out a length of wire in the middle and solder the new internal ends together and sleeve with heat shrink.

Or, you could also cut a larger hole between the inside and behind the front panel and stuff a bunch of extra cable length in there. I did this to clean up the non-modular cables from my power supply after trimming the length.

All that being said, it's probably not worth the extra time in the long run, unless you enjoy struggling for the sake of hobby and relative perfection.


----------



## abba77

hey,
i have the MSI 970. Any 1080 or 1070 cards known to fit well in this case? thinking of upgrading getting ready for a vive.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> hey,
> i have the MSI 970. Any 1080 or 1070 cards known to fit well in this case? thinking of upgrading getting ready for a vive.


More like any 1080 NOT fitting in this case. There is plenty of room even for largest cards.


----------



## abba77

thanks. i compared the msi 970 to the 1070/1080. The 1070/1080 is only 1cm longer so should be ok.

any particular brand or design work better? I know people talking about the "blower" style might be better for the node 304. Any links to suggests? When I see people talking about blower, i think if the nvidia reference card style.


----------



## Acquire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abba77*
> 
> thanks. i compared the msi 970 to the 1070/1080. The 1070/1080 is only 1cm longer so should be ok.
> 
> any particular brand or design work better? I know people talking about the "blower" style might be better for the node 304. Any links to suggests? When I see people talking about blower, i think if the nvidia reference card style.


There's plenty of builds that use non blower style coolers in this case and work fine. This case has pretty good air flow given its size thanks due to having actual intakes at the front and an exhaust out the back. It creates a kind of wind tunnel effect. Though that does depend on how you setup your storage configuration within it (as it may block some air flow).

I have an asus strix gtx 1080 in mine and it stays cool and pretty quiet during gaming.


----------



## Filo25

Hi all, first time poster, but, I've been reading this forum for a while to help me spec a new build, so thanks to everyone on here for already being a great help!

I was just making a final decision on a PSU for a node build with full length graphics card (EVGA 1070 FTW), I just wanted to check whether it was likely that the new EVGA G3 range (full modular 150mm) would fit in the case without modification, from looking around I've seen some say that you should be fine with 150mm on modular while others have said you would need 140mm?

Thanks!


----------



## bobsaget

Hi,
If the dimensions of the g3 are the same as the g2, I think you will have issues with that gtx1070. As far as i can remember, the g2 is a bit too long to accommodate large gpus. Better go with something else


----------



## Acquire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Filo25*
> 
> Hi all, first time poster, but, I've been reading this forum for a while to help me spec a new build, so thanks to everyone on here for already being a great help!
> 
> I was just making a final decision on a PSU for a node build with full length graphics card (EVGA 1070 FTW), I just wanted to check whether it was likely that the new EVGA G3 range (full modular 150mm) would fit in the case without modification, from looking around I've seen some say that you should be fine with 150mm on modular while others have said you would need 140mm?
> 
> Thanks!


You want 140mm max for a modular PSU. I'd recommend the Corsair SF600 SFX size PSU.


----------



## Filo25

Thanks for the responses on this one, had just been looking at the G3 as I'd seen an excellent review for it, and was thinking with it being slightly smaller than the previous generation it might be ok, but obviously not.

Based on other comments here I'm assuming I would have no issues with the Coolermaster V550?


----------



## lindblad

I have a CoolerMaster V750, I thinks it's 140 mm fully modular. Plenty of space between graphics card and PSU.


----------



## walker15130

It was a long day...

After buying CX450M i had money left for Noctua U12S and Bq SW2 140mm. Cable management was hard, but doable. HDDs are a nightmare in this case - apart from sata connectors sticking into cpu fan, they are the noisiest thing in my build (sounds like drums).

Best mess I could come up with:


Quick 10min aida64 cpu stress looks surprising: http://i.imgur.com/r0omRjb.png


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Filo25*
> 
> Thanks for the responses on this one, had just been looking at the G3 as I'd seen an excellent review for it, and was thinking with it being slightly smaller than the previous generation it might be ok, but obviously not.
> 
> Based on other comments here I'm assuming I would have no issues with the Coolermaster V550?


Yeah either this or the seasonic g550


----------



## letsplay14me

Hi everyone,

I have a Node 304 case and a Gigabyte 1060 3GB Winforce video card. As you may know, the stock cooling solution is very bad, sometimes reaching 80 degrees C while gaming. I would like to go for an aftermarket CPU cooler and I found some cool stuff @ Arctic Cooling website:
https://www.arctic.ac/us_en/products/cooling/vga.html

I would like to get an Accelero Mono PLUS cooler which is 51 mm thick or the Accelero S3 which is 42 mm (without a fan). If it fits, I could probably add a slim shuriken fan...

Would any of those coolers fit into the case? I am worried about the thickness...

Thanks!
Vlad


----------



## letsplay14me

Sorry I meant GPU* cooler.


----------



## MrOwe

Hello, i currently have i5 6500 with SilentiumPC Fera 2 CPU coller. Its great, but it just looks awfull, and then space limitation when i want to install a new hdd just blaa... So I would like to use water cooling and I have read that some of you are using Corsair H90. Is it great or can i buy something better or build my own loop? Im focusing on making the inside more cleaner, so the smaller the better. Where and how to place the radiator and what fan should I use? I have seen placing the radiator before the stock rear fan, but the air isnot directly going through the radiator, so can is it like possible to swap it? Or use the cpu fan and get rid of the stock fan?
Thank you for your help








EDIT: I have found that NZXT Kraken X42 is being released and fell in love with it, especially due to the RGB that looks cool







. But the pipe lenght makes me worry.


----------



## letsplay14me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrOwe*
> 
> Hello, i currently have i5 6500 with SilentiumPC Fera 2 CPU coller. Its great, but it just looks awfull, and then space limitation when i want to install a new hdd just blaa... So I would like to use water cooling and I have read that some of you are using Corsair H90. Is it great or can i buy something better or build my own loop? Im focusing on making the inside more cleaner, so the smaller the better. Where and how to place the radiator and what fan should I use? I have seen placing the radiator before the stock rear fan, but the air isnot directly going through the radiator, so can is it like possible to swap it? Or use the cpu fan and get rid of the stock fan?
> Thank you for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I have found that NZXT Kraken X42 is being released and fell in love with it, especially due to the RGB that looks cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But the pipe lenght makes me worry.


Get arctic cooling liquid freezer 120


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Get a 120mm all in one cooler. Compatibility with 140mm coolers is always sketchy and really depends on the tolerances of the case and the graphics card.


----------



## EqnX87

hey,

also first time poster here, but I'm looking into building a small home server to store all my media files en run a plex server.
Now I've really grown a liking to the node 304 because of the 6 hd drives. ideally i'd want to fill up with 6 drives and an m.2 as os-drive.
but here comes the problem, all of the itx-boards that i can buy here either have to few sata connectors or most of them towards the psu.
So i was wondering if a corsair sf450 will leave the room for the sata connectors or not? anyone have any experience with that?.

anyways any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EqnX87*
> 
> hey,
> 
> also first time poster here, but I'm looking into building a small home server to store all my media files en run a plex server.
> Now I've really grown a liking to the node 304 because of the 6 hd drives. ideally i'd want to fill up with 6 drives and an m.2 as os-drive.
> but here comes the problem, all of the itx-boards that i can buy here either have to few sata connectors or most of them towards the psu.
> So i was wondering if a corsair sf450 will leave the room for the sata connectors or not? anyone have any experience with that?.
> 
> anyways any advice will be appreciated.


Should have no space issues with the SF450. Reference: http://cdn.overclock.net/f/fe/fe1f744b_IMG_20160929_112549279_zpspx0ag2nc.jpeg


----------



## MrOwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EqnX87*
> 
> hey,
> 
> also first time poster here, but I'm looking into building a small home server to store all my media files en run a plex server.
> Now I've really grown a liking to the node 304 because of the 6 hd drives. ideally i'd want to fill up with 6 drives and an m.2 as os-drive.
> but here comes the problem, all of the itx-boards that i can buy here either have to few sata connectors or most of them towards the psu.
> So i was wondering if a corsair sf450 will leave the room for the sata connectors or not? anyone have any experience with that?.
> 
> anyways any advice will be appreciated.


No problemo, I have the corsair sf450 you are about to buy with Gigabyte h170N wifi. There is no problem to connect satas in motherboard. The only problem is the space and mounting it all together. So if you have a big air cooler have fun with that -> due to this im upgrading my air cooler to water cooling. Also there is a small problem with only 4 sata powercables on this PSU, and the distance betwen them is kinda short, plus it is not oriented well (in meaning that that the HDD is case are faced opponently, so the satas need to be swaped). Sorry not a native speaker. Just buy some extension cables and you are fine


----------



## xxxmoscoxxx

Hi, i need an information: i'm planning to build my first itx pc, and i need to know if a *EVGA SuperNOVA G2 PSU 550W* will fit Node 304 case... i'm afraid not. What do you think? Otherwise you can recommend an alternative?


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxmoscoxxx*
> 
> Hi, i need an information: i'm planning to build my first itx pc, and i need to know if a *EVGA SuperNOVA G2 PSU 550W* will fit Node 304 case... i'm afraid not. What do you think? Otherwise you can recommend an alternative?


Depends on what you plan on putting in there. If you are putting a GPU in there, you could have some clearance issues.


----------



## xxxmoscoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Depends on what you plan on putting in there. If you are putting a GPU in there, you could have some clearance issues.


Thx for the answer, i will put this ZOTAC gtx970. What can i do?


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxmoscoxxx*
> 
> Thx for the answer, i will put this ZOTAC gtx970. What can i do?


At 165mm, I believe you'll run into some clearance issues, as it's a pretty tight fit even for 140mm power supplies. What other options do you have in the power supply department?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxmoscoxxx*
> 
> Thx for the answer, i will put this ZOTAC gtx970. What can i do?


There is a fairly good chance it will fit, but as Dimensive says, it may end up giving you trouble.

Here is a build example with that card in it:

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/Jzhqqs

It doesn't stick out past the motherboard very far, but it still might get in the way. You could modify the case a bit and probably get it to fit, just remove the psu bracket, schooch it back as far as you can, then mount it down with two sided tape.


----------



## xxxmoscoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> At 165mm, I believe you'll run into some clearance issues, as it's a pretty tight fit even for 140mm power supplies. What other options do you have in the power supply department?


I'll take advantage of your kindness, and i'll explain you my idea: i'm moving from atx to itx and after some researches i realized that Node 304 meets my needs.
The hardware list is

MOBO: asus z170i pro gaming (to buy)
RAM: 2x8GB Corsair DDR4 LPX Vengeance 3200mhz low profile
CPU:i5 6400 (planned upgrade to 7600k)
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
VGA: gtx 970
SSD: 840 evo 256GB
HDD: Seageate 1TB
PSU: ???????

At the beginning i have thought about corsair cx650m but these good guys of Overclock.net have not recommended, so in the psu section i was adviced to buy a evga g2 (or g3).

CX 650M is 150mm X 140mm x86 and compared whit THIS BUILD (cx500m it's the same) it will fit.

Seeing this picture, there seems to be enough space for a bigger psu, or am i wrong?

EVGA G3 is 150m X 150mm x 85 and from what i saw in 



, it's possible to fit a 150 x *160* x 86.

Any advice is welcome....


----------



## Acquire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxmoscoxxx*
> 
> I'll take advantage of your kindness, and i'll explain you my idea: i'm moving from atx to itx and after some researches i realized that Node 304 meets my needs.
> The hardware list is
> 
> MOBO: asus z170i pro gaming (to buy)
> RAM: 2x8GB Corsair DDR4 LPX Vengeance 3200mhz low profile
> CPU:i5 6400 (planned upgrade to 7600k)
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> VGA: gtx 970
> SSD: 840 evo 256GB
> HDD: Seageate 1TB
> PSU: ???????
> 
> At the beginning i have thought about corsair cx650m but these good guys of Overclock.net have not recommended, so in the psu section i was adviced to buy a evga g2 (or g3).
> 
> CX 650M is 150mm X 140mm x86 and compared whit THIS BUILD (cx500m it's the same) it will fit.
> 
> Seeing this picture, there seems to be enough space for a bigger psu, or am i wrong?
> 
> EVGA G3 is 150m X 150mm x 85 and from what i saw in
> 
> 
> 
> , it's possible to fit a 150 x *160* x 86.
> 
> Any advice is welcome....


If you're going mini itx and plan on sticking with it for a while, I would strongly suggest spending a bit more on a PSU and getting an SFX one. I see the EVGA G2 550W at $90. A corsair SF600 is only $30 more plus $9 for silverstone's sfx to atx adapter for a total of $40 extra. You get a much smaller form factor for maximum compatibility at 100mm depth and short cables out of the box for itx cases.

Corsair SF600 PSU
SFX to ATX adapter


----------



## xxxmoscoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acquire*
> 
> If you're going mini itx and plan on sticking with it for a while, I would strongly suggest spending a bit more on a PSU and getting an SFX one. I see the EVGA G2 550W at $90. A corsair SF600 is only $30 more plus $9 for silverstone's sfx to atx adapter for a total of $40 extra. You get a much smaller form factor for maximum compatibility at 100mm depth and short cables out of the box for itx cases.
> 
> Corsair SF600 PSU
> SFX to ATX adapter


Thx for the answer!

$40 extra over $90 is nearly half more...

HERE i see a BIG (160mm) Seasonic G550 coupled with a standard gtx1070.

I Think a 150mm EVGA G3 will fit


----------



## Some Tech Nub

The seasonic G series is popular with the Node 304 because of it's unique modular connector panel. They are all located near the edge of the power supply. As a result, when mounted in the Node 304, the cables do not hit the back of the gpu, but instead can be routed from under the GPU.

Generally you want a 140mm or shorter power supply for the Node 304 if you are going with a modular unit. If you are fine with a non-modular psu, 160mm should fit just fine as long as the gpu doesn't take up ALL the room in the front of the case.

A 150mm modular unit will not fit because the modular connectors stick out a good amount. The cable that comes out of the connector also has to be considered. You generally need 15-20mm of clearance for that.


----------



## jasjeet

I fit an RMx650 and it's 160mm with modular cables on top. GTX 970 also. I would not go bigger as it's very tight. You have to account for the modular cables and plugs too.

Pics
http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/6540#post_24821945


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> I fit an RMx650 and it's 160mm with modular cables on top. GTX 970 also. I would not go bigger as it's very tight. You have to account for the modular cables and plugs too.
> 
> Pics
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/official-fractal-design-node-304-owners-club/6540#post_24821945


You had to remove the PSU mounting bracket though right? And then find a way to mount the PSU.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> You had to remove the PSU mounting bracket though right? And then find a way to mount the PSU.


Well yeah but it's not hard.
The PSU itself is not actually secured at all. I pushed the PSU back so far that the first row of honeycomb is is accessible on the bottom of the case for the PSU fan air flow. Then some of the modular cables are plugged into the PSU and then the cables are zip tied to the honeycomb. So I secured the PSU by simply locking down its cables very neatly. Now if I need to rebuild I just unplug the cables from the fully modular PSU and pop the PSU out. Then the board can come out.


----------



## xxxmoscoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> The seasonic G series is popular with the Node 304 because of it's unique modular connector panel. They are all located near the edge of the power supply. As a result, when mounted in the Node 304, the cables do not hit the back of the gpu, but instead can be routed from under the GPU.
> 
> Generally you want a 140mm or shorter power supply for the Node 304 if you are going with a modular unit. If you are fine with a non-modular psu, 160mm should fit just fine as long as the gpu doesn't take up ALL the room in the front of the case.
> 
> A 150mm modular unit will not fit because the modular connectors stick out a good amount. The cable that comes out of the connector also has to be considered. You generally need 15-20mm of clearance for that.


So i will be ok, with a seasonic...I think it's the best idea. I am not expert with itx, and i don't want big problems on my first build.
Is seasonic g550 good for overclock the cpu a bit?


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxmoscoxxx*
> 
> So i will be ok, with a seasonic...I think it's the best idea. I am not expert with itx, and i don't want big problems on my first build.
> Is seasonic g550 good for overclock the cpu a bit?


It's a perfectly good PSU.


----------



## xxxmoscoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> It's a perfectly good PSU.


Thanks! I'm looking forward to be a member of this club.

p.s. compliments on how you've arranged that BIIIIG Corsair


----------



## HZCH

Seasonic G550 is a good choice, and I personally got one for my Node.

If you prefer a good 150mm like the EVGA G3, know that you can remove the PSU brack, and push the PSU further the GPU so you can eventually acommodate a full-length GPU. A lot of OCN fellows made it. "Just" fix your PSU with some double faced scratch tape, and avoid transporting it on a bumpy road ?

[edit] Seems @jasjeet and others already explained it to you ?


----------



## autonaamio

Hello fellow Node 304 owners. So, I managed to get my stuff together today (it was hell, especially with this G2 Supernova I crammed in it).


After a few hours of cramming and breaking stuff I managed to get it up and running, with my 1060 Strix in it.


But, now I have a temperature (or more like, decibel problem) with the Strix. In my previously well ventilated InWin 303, I could barely hear the card and of course it was running at a solid 55 degree celsius temperatures during gaming. After switching it to Node 304 the temperatures rose up to 80 degrees celsius and I'm pretty sure most of you know just how loud the Strix is at 45%-> fan profile (it runs around 63-65% fan speed at 79-80c).

So! I have a MSI Gaming X 1070 right now in my node 304 to test the cooler out and how it handles. And it's great, 65 degrees with 55% fan profile and I can barely hear the card. Too bad the 1070 is out of my budget for now. I'm considering to buy a 1060 MSI Gaming X but it is very overpriced (just like the Strix, which I got for a good deal.) and I'm not really comfortable to put 350 euros to a 1060 when I can get a 1070 for 420 euros (yeah, it's the KFA2 EX model, so cheap and loud, but still).

I was looking at the Palit 1060 Super JetStream which is claimed to be 2.5 slots, but as far as I know it's a tad smaller than that. Problem is I have found conflicting messages here and there how it FITS and doesn't FIT. The palit would be around 50 euros cheaper than the MSI one, with a very beefy cooler and as far as I know, Palit's Super JetStream models have a great, well done PCB too.

Can anybody help me out with this? Is it possible to fit that beast in it without the fans hammering the shroud? Then again it's not a huge issue to remove the shroud, since it has a 0db mode and if I'm gaming my daughter won't be awake so theres no risk of her slapping fingers in there.

EDIT:

I might as well answer myself: So what I did was, get a DEMCiflex magnetic shroud to get rid of the original mesh shroud to get a fit for the jetstream. (Took this advice from first page.. ***)


----------



## frankfunk

Hey guys,
I'm new to this site, and please tell me if my plan is completely crazy and/or stupid, but I'm planning to try and cram the following into a node 304:

_ Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Z270
_ i7 7700k with Corsair H60 or H75 water cooling
_ EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW hybrid with stock water cooling
_ 1x m.2 ssd
_ 4x 3.5" hdd

The plan is to have a 140mm fan on the back blowing air out and the two 120mm fans of the two separate water coolers in the front sucking air in.

Is this doable? Or will the combined weight of everything including the four 3.5" drives totally destroy the structural integrity of the case?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Some Tech Nub

120mm radiators in the front? Those are 92mm fans in the front my friend.

The only way you're do this is maybe somehow stacking the two 120mm radiators in the back as an exhaust


----------



## frankfunk

...and already it's breaking apart. Looks like I'll have to look for another housing solution. Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## bobsaget

Seems doable in a ncase m1


----------



## frankfunk

Looks great, thanks!
I've been looking at the Thermaltake Core V21, but it's quite a bit bigger and also micro-ATX.


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankfunk*
> 
> Looks great, thanks!
> I've been looking at the Thermaltake Core V21, but it's quite a bit bigger and also micro-ATX.


Take a look at the Fractal Core 500, more radiator options and different HDD mounting system.


----------



## kubas246

Hi guys,
I'm slowly preparing to buy my new PC and I think I will use Node 304 case. However I have big problem with PSU. I want to use fully modular one and also use long GPU, so my options are pretty limited (not enough place for EVGA G2/GS that I wanted to use







). I want quiet yet powerful gaming machine so I want quiet PSU. I Found two SFX PSU that probably would be ok: CORSAIR SF450 Gold and Sharkoon SilentStorm SFX Gold 500W. Do you guys know anything about them? Maybe you have something other that you can suggest for Node 304?

Also general question: Node 304 v Core 500? I still don't know which one would be better.


----------



## autonaamio

The corsair SF series are solid. Also silverstone sfx striders. I also suggest that you take a look at the Core 500 for your build. Im considering to swap my 304 for it.


----------



## kubas246

@autonaamio
Yeah, Core 500 looks like good idea (more place for PSU and CPU cooler), but it don't look that good and have ports placed on top (with such small PC I would prefer ports on side, PC will after all stand on desk, not on floor)


----------



## Acquire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kubas246*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I'm slowly preparing to buy my new PC and I think I will use Node 304 case. However I have big problem with PSU. I want to use fully modular one and also use long GPU, so my options are pretty limited (not enough place for EVGA G2/GS that I wanted to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I want quiet yet powerful gaming machine so I want quiet PSU. I Found two SFX PSU that probably would be ok: CORSAIR SF450 Gold and Sharkoon SilentStorm SFX Gold 500W. Do you guys know anything about them? Maybe you have something other that you can suggest for Node 304?
> 
> Also general question: Node 304 v Core 500? I still don't know which one would be better.


I have the Corsair SF600 PSU. Great little PSU. Makes working in this small case so much better. I highly recommend it. The SF450 should be fine as well.

304 vs 500? 304 for the looks. 500 has more flexibility and room if you want to do custom water cooling and all that, but to me it just looks ugly. The Node 304 has the clean minimalist look to it that I was looking for. It can fit monstrous air cpu cooler towers and 140 mm all in one liquid coolers reasonably easy. With a SFX PSU you can also fit huge video cards in there.

I use a noctua nh-u9s in mine. Have good cooling even with a 200 MHz OC on my i7 6700k.

Check out my build.


----------



## bobsaget

You should go for a seasonic g550


----------



## paulkemp

Yeah I dont like the 500 over the 304. I dont like the front on the 500 and have contacted Fractal and asked if they would make a front without the CD-rom tray in the front. It breaks the design imo. So if more ppl do that, im looking at you guys here, we may get that option in the future.









The last years I've built two computers in the node 304, and enjoyed that. Specially with few disks (maybe even one m2 sata) and a big CPU cooler. Really neat case. The only thing I dont like, is the power cord for the front fans, Its just too short. I would love to extend that all the way back to the PSU.


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acquire*
> 
> I have the Corsair SF600 PSU. Great little PSU. Makes working in this small case so much better. I highly recommend it. The SF450 should be fine as well.
> 
> 304 vs 500? 304 for the looks. 500 has more flexibility and room if you want to do custom water cooling and all that, but to me it just looks ugly. The Node 304 has the clean minimalist look to it that I was looking for. It can fit monstrous air cpu cooler towers and 140 mm all in one liquid coolers reasonably easy. With a SFX PSU you can also fit huge video cards in there.
> 
> I use a noctua nh-u9s in mine. Have good cooling even with a 200 MHz OC on my i7 6700k.
> 
> Check out my build.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> Yeah I dont like the 500 over the 304. I dont like the front on the 500 and have contacted Fractal and asked if they would make a front without the CD-rom tray in the front. It breaks the design imo. So if more ppl do that, im looking at you guys here, we may get that option in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last years I've built two computers in the node 304, and enjoyed that. Specially with few disks (maybe even one m2 sata) and a big CPU cooler. Really neat case. The only thing I dont like, is the power cord for the front fans, Its just too short. I would love to extend that all the way back to the PSU.


For what it's worth I inquired about the Core 500 and Node 304 interchangeability with a Fractal Rep on another site. What I was wanting was the front panel of the node with the mounting options etc. that the Core 500 offered. When I asked he actually went and test fit and the side/top panel of the Core 500 fit the Node 304. I did not ask if you could take the front panel off of the 304 and place it onto the chassis of the 500, but with them being so similar I would think it's within the realm of possibilities. You of course would have to take the power button etc off of the 500 to get it to work.

I will see if I can dig up the old thread and get a confirmation. Of course this means you would need to buy two cases, but hey might get what you are looking for.


----------



## kubas246

@Acquire
I'm actually considering SF600, it much more expensive than SF450 (at least in my country) but I think 450W is not enaugh. How about noise level? I want quiet PC (I'm going to replace every fan in case for Silent Wings 3 and set them on low RPM).

To be honest if Core 500 wouldn't look so bad there would be no dilemma. I like fact that it have more place for PSU, VGA and CPU cooling, but it just looks terrible. Also ports placement is worse (why on top? it's small case, it will be on my desk, placing them on side would make more sense).

I was planning to fit there Dark Rock Pro 3 (163mm so it should be ok) or Dark Rock 3.

@bobsaget
As far as I know it's 160mm so too long to fit with long graphic card.


----------



## autonaamio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kubas246*
> 
> @Acquire
> I'm actually considering SF600, it much more expensive than SF450 (at least in my country) but I think 450W is not enaugh. How about noise level? I want quiet PC (I'm going to replace every fan in case for Silent Wings 3 and set them on low RPM).
> 
> To be honest if Core 500 wouldn't look so bad there would be no dilemma. I like fact that it have more place for PSU, VGA and CPU cooling, but it just looks terrible. Also ports placement is worse (why on top? it's small case, it will be on my desk, placing them on side would make more sense).
> 
> I was planning to fit there Dark Rock Pro 3 (163mm so it should be ok) or Dark Rock 3.
> 
> @bobsaget
> As far as I know it's 160mm so too long to fit with long graphic card.


I actually crammed a g2 supernova with a 1060 strix in the node 304. Had to remove some bits but its working.


----------



## HZCH

@kubas246 About the Seasonic G550 psu, @bobsaget knows it fits without any modification in the Node 304. I myself following his advice and put one in mine, with a GTX 980 Strix: the 24 is on the far side of the psu (so far away of the gpu), and the other connectors are facing down the "ground", so they're under the gpu - I've actually never seen a PSU like this, fitting this case so well (even with an SFX from SilverStone, its cables would touch the gpu unless I'd bend them really hard)...

If you want to tinker with it, you can fit modular 160mm psus as long as you remove the PSU bracket, and don't forget to secure it with something (double-faced tape), like @autonaamio. [edit] I tried it myself to fit a Corsair RM550 (nobody's perfect).

If you don't want the hassle, go sfx. What is your planned configuration ? (I may have overlooked it) I doubt a recent build would need more than 400w...


----------



## Acquire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kubas246*
> 
> @Acquire
> I'm actually considering SF600, it much more expensive than SF450 (at least in my country) but I think 450W is not enaugh. How about noise level? I want quiet PC (I'm going to replace every fan in case for Silent Wings 3 and set them on low RPM).
> 
> To be honest if Core 500 wouldn't look so bad there would be no dilemma. I like fact that it have more place for PSU, VGA and CPU cooling, but it just looks terrible. Also ports placement is worse (why on top? it's small case, it will be on my desk, placing them on side would make more sense).
> 
> I was planning to fit there Dark Rock Pro 3 (163mm so it should be ok) or Dark Rock 3.
> 
> @bobsaget
> As far as I know it's 160mm so too long to fit with long graphic card.


The SF600 has been very quiet for me. It has a zero rpm fan mode from low to medium loads. It also has a 92mm fan. From what I gather other SFX PSUs use 80mm fans. Bigger fans will usually produce less noise. Under gaming load, what I hear is my gpu's fans. Under idle or low load it's pretty much silent.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kubas246*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I'm slowly preparing to buy my new PC and I think I will use Node 304 case. However I have big problem with PSU. I want to use fully modular one and also use long GPU, so my options are pretty limited (not enough place for EVGA G2/GS that I wanted to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I want quiet yet powerful gaming machine so I want quiet PSU. I Found two SFX PSU that probably would be ok: CORSAIR SF450 Gold and Sharkoon SilentStorm SFX Gold 500W. Do you guys know anything about them? Maybe you have something other that you can suggest for Node 304?
> 
> Also general question: Node 304 v Core 500? I still don't know which one would be better.


I fit a Corsair RMx650. Silent and hybrid fan. Fully modular. GTX 970 also.
Just unscrew the PSU bracket and push the PSU back.


----------



## kubas246

@autonaamio
Hmmm... interesting. That's very good information for me, because I really wanted G2. Removing PSU bracket don't cause any more difficulties?

@HZCH
Thanks. I will consider G550 then. How about noise level?
I don't have exact planned configuration. I want to buy PSU now to replace my loud SxS2, but I also want to use it in my next PC that I will buy next year after Coffee Lake, Navi, Volta and Zen+ (or whatever AMD will give us) will be released. I'm aiming for powerful and quiet gaming PC so I want to get something like successor of GTX1070, i7 k or AMD counterpart, Dark Rock 3/Pro 3 and them shove it all into Node 304.

Also I see G3 is a little shorter than G2 (1cm) so maybe I would be able to fit it without removing PSU bracket?


----------



## autonaamio

@kubas246 I actually had to cut one of the front panel holders for it to fit deep enough as well as remove the psu bracket, its still holding nicely with three regular lenght and one stub.


----------



## xxxmoscoxxx

Following your advice i was able to put together my first itx build





I'm impressed, I never imagined it could be so silent!


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kubas246*
> 
> @autonaamio
> Hmmm... interesting. That's very good information for me, because I really wanted G2. Removing PSU bracket don't cause any more difficulties?
> 
> @HZCH
> Thanks. I will consider G550 then. How about noise level?
> I don't have exact planned configuration. I want to buy PSU now to replace my loud SxS2, but I also want to use it in my next PC that I will buy next year after Coffee Lake, Navi, Volta and Zen+ (or whatever AMD will give us) will be released. I'm aiming for powerful and quiet gaming PC so I want to get something like successor of GTX1070, i7 k or AMD counterpart, Dark Rock 3/Pro 3 and them shove it all into Node 304.
> 
> Also I see G3 is a little shorter than G2 (1cm) so maybe I would be able to fit it without removing PSU bracket?


Noise wise, the G550 is OK, it's quiet for most people. By that, I mean nobody's I know has been able to hear my Node 304 rig running unless the GPU was under a stress test... But I could hear it, because I'm sensible (?). Still a quiet psu, but I then looked for quieter psu (Coolermaster V550, nice, short, silent fan, fully modular... But too expensive for what it offered and it was coil whining like hell; gave it to my brother, it's silent now)... Then I moved to a bigger case ?

Can't say anything about EVGA G3 noise, but damn that PSU looks sexy ?


----------



## kubas246

Looks like I will have to wait for some review/info on G3 or just get G2 and then modify case.


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> For what it's worth I inquired about the Core 500 and Node 304 interchangeability with a Fractal Rep on another site. What I was wanting was the front panel of the node with the mounting options etc. that the Core 500 offered. When I asked he actually went and test fit and the side/top panel of the Core 500 fit the Node 304. I did not ask if you could take the front panel off of the 304 and place it onto the chassis of the 500, but with them being so similar I would think it's within the realm of possibilities. You of course would have to take the power button etc off of the 500 to get it to work.
> 
> I will see if I can dig up the old thread and get a confirmation. Of course this means you would need to buy two cases, but hey might get what you are looking for.


Well for those of you that might consider combining the Node 304 and the Core 500, to get the aesthetics of the Node 304 and the functionality of the Core 500, here is the response I got from the Fractal Rep on another forum.

"The Node 304 front panel does come really close to lining up with the Core 500 chassis once the Core 500 front I/O is removed, but one retention hole in the bottom right corner on the Node 304 is offset about 10 mm to the left in order to accommodate the integrated front I/O. The other 3 pegs line up just fine and there aren't any other obstructions that I can see, but it'd take some modding to get that 4th corner to fit. You'd need to either cut a new hole for the bottom right peg or cut the peg and secure the corner some other way. "


----------



## melmak

Good day. Planning to use Fractal Design Node 304 for my home server (file server, tv server, video survelliance, home automation). CPU is Celerong G3900, Skylake. Has anyone tried to have passively cooled in this case? I heard about Thermalright Macho but this cooler is too large for this case.


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melmak*
> 
> Good day. Planning to use Fractal Design Node 304 for my home server (file server, tv server, video survelliance, home automation). CPU is Celerong G3900, Skylake. Has anyone tried to have passively cooled in this case? I heard about Thermalright Macho but this cooler is too large for this case.


I have not seen anyone try passive cooling in the Node 304

Would you still run the front and rear fans? If you did then I could see a CPU with low wattage and a large heatsink being ok as long as you are still moving air through the case. Without top ventilation I would worry about this case getting hot without fans. The Core 500 has top ventilation so may lend itself better to a fanless setup.


----------



## melmak

CPU is Celeron G3900, 51W TDP. Thought about using a large heatsink. As to the 3 case fans, yes, they will stay running


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melmak*
> 
> CPU is Celeron G3900, 51W TDP. Thought about using a large heatsink. As to the 3 case fans, yes, they will stay running


With airflow front to back I think it would be worth a shot.

I was curious and did a search. I found This Thread Take a look at post #4 and #10. From what those say what you are looking to do is achievable.


----------



## DownRoad

Hey everyone!

So I'm looking to change the case for my build (https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/b/yTw6Mp NOTE: I'm not too attached to the cooler so I might change it too) where I was using a Corsair 250d. I don't like how big the case I currently have is, and I'm looking for something much smaller.

I'm torn between the Core 500, Cooler Master Elite 130 and the Node 304. Between the Core 500 and Node 304, my main issue is if it would fit a full sized ATX power supply and if I would have enough space left over for proper cable management. Could someone help me?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

It looks like you'll just need a new motherboard and CPU cooler. The power supply is a Seasonic G series which is a very popular match for this case.


----------



## DownRoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> It looks like you'll just need a new motherboard and CPU cooler. The power supply is a Seasonic G series which is a very popular match for this case.


That's good to hear! Why would I need a new motherboard though? It's still mini itx...


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Whoops, thought it said micro. Then in that case, grab a 120mm watercooler and you should be good to go.


----------



## DownRoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Whoops, thought it said micro. Then in that case, grab a 120mm watercooler and you should be good to go.


Alright thanks!


----------



## derailedspark

Hello everyone,

Here is my build - inspired after reading the countless posts in this thread - thanks ! :

- Fractal Node 304 case white
- Asus Z170I Pro Gaming motherboard
- I7 6700k CPU
- 16 GB DDR4 Corsair Vengeance
- GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1060 Mini ITX OC, 6GB
- Samsung PCI-E M2 951 SSD 256GB
- Samsung 850 EVO SSD 256GB
- Seasonic S12II-520 EVO PSU
- Noctua NH-U14S CPU Cooler
- Noctua NF-A15 PWM Case Fan

The changes made to the standard configuration are:

- Replaced the exhaust fan with the Noctua NF-A15 PWM
- De-sleeved the ATX cable then shortened and re-crimped all the PSU cables for better management.


----------



## autonaamio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derailedspark*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Here is my build - inspired after reading the countless posts in this thread - thanks ! :
> 
> - Fractal Node 304 case white
> - Asus Z170I Pro Gaming motherboard
> - I7 6700k CPU
> - 16 GB DDR4 Corsair Vengeance
> - GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1060 Mini ITX OC, 6GB
> - Samsung PCI-E M2 951 SSD 256GB
> - Samsung 850 EVO SSD 256GB
> - Seasonic S12II-520 EVO PSU
> - Noctua NH-U14S CPU Cooler
> - Noctua NF-A15 PWM Case Fan
> 
> The changes made to the standard configuration are:
> 
> - Replaced the exhaust fan with the Noctua NF-A15 PWM
> - De-sleeved the ATX cable then shortened and re-crimped all the PSU cables for better management.


Looks great and tidy! I have to do cable management for myself. It's a real cluster inside my 304. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## jasjeet

A few updated pics
Noctua all round now.


----------



## autonaamio

Has anybody seen the Alphacool Eiswand 360 yet? Interesting product, I was thinking of building a full loop inside my Node 304 with the help of that "tower-cooler".

Its a bit pricey definitely, and would require me to drill some pull through holes for the tubing but nothing major.


----------



## iamjiiyan

Project Shiina


----------



## autonaamio

Shiina looks great! Are windows custom made or does fractal actually supply them now? Are the windows acrylic?


----------



## iamjiiyan

@autonaamio yeah, all panel are modified using acrylic


----------



## jasjeet

Very nice!


----------



## Amnezia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amnezia*
> 
> Just thought i'd share this.
> I recently put a white GTX 960 in my Node 304. How cool is this look!?


Wow must have missed the *Add me* part








I do own a white node 304, and I see we are a bit outnumbered compared the black ones, so better join the pack!

Ok, to the point. This is another one of those "trade black drive mounts for white ones"








I've got 3 blacks, 2 completely unused, and i'm on the lookout for some white ones. Anyone?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amnezia*
> 
> Wow must have missed the *Add me* part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do own a white node 304, and I see we are a bit outnumbered compared the black ones, so better join the pack!


You are added. Sorry, not your fault, my fault. I had been a bit lazy about adding people. The urge to actually be on the list seemed to be fading. I went back and added everyone that I missed!


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amnezia*
> 
> Wow must have missed the *Add me* part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do own a white node 304, and I see we are a bit outnumbered compared the black ones, so better join the pack!
> 
> Ok, to the point. This is another one of those "trade black drive mounts for white ones"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 3 blacks, 2 completely unused, and i'm on the lookout for some white ones. Anyone?


I sold my Node 304 with the complete build inside without the drive cages (white ones). Since I bought a NCase M1, the drive mounts are no use for me (and btw they are 100%, I never installed any drive on them).

I'm from Paris, France. Are you interested in buying them?


----------



## Amnezia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amnezia*
> 
> Just thought i'd share this.
> I recently put a white GTX 960 in my Node 304. How cool is this look!?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I sold my Node 304 with the complete build inside without the drive cages (white ones). Since I bought a NCase M1, the drive mounts are no use for me (and btw they are 100%, I never installed any drive on them).
> 
> I'm from Paris, France. Are you interested in buying them?


I am.
I'll send you a PM


----------



## derailedspark

Hi all,

Managed to complete my PSU cables sleeving - hopefully I will get to the fan and front panel cables in the following week


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derailedspark*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Managed to complete my PSU cables sleeving - hopefully I will get to the fan and front panel cables in the following week
> /SNIP


Looks good!


----------



## iamjiiyan




----------



## AMDATI

prepare thyne selves, for I am about to stick a 1080TI in my NODE 304 within half a fortnight!


----------



## gambcl

Hi folks,

I am about to join the Node 304 club, mine is arriving today, along with some Noctua fans. I'm basically moving a system I built a few weeks ago from a Siverstone FTZ01 into the Node 304. I've always liked the 304, the only reason I went with the FTZ01 was the form factor (fits nicely in my AV rack) and it has an optical drive slot (which I only use occasionally). I've been fairly happy with it except for the noise, it sounds like a hair dryer, and then this week I had a load of issues with Blurays refusing to eject from Windows 10 and so I finally decided to ditch the internal optical drive and re-install in the Node 304, hoping for a quieter build (and it still just fits into my AV rack).

These are the current specs (from existing build):
- Silverstone SFX 600W PSU
- Gigabyte GA-Z270N Wifi motherboard
- Intel Core i7-7700K (running at stock 4.2GHz)
- 32GB Corsair low-profile DDR4 RAM
- Samsung 850 Pro 256GB SSD
- WD 4TB Blue HDD
- EVGA GTX 1080 Founders Edition

And arriving today:
- Node 304 black
- Noctua NF-A15 (140mm PWM rear exhaust fan)
- 2 x Noctua NF-A9 (92mm PWM front intake fans)
- Noctua NH-U14S cooler (includes its own NF-A15 PWM fan)

I'm looking for advice regarding the fan setup.

The Noctua fans I ordered are all PWM fans, my motherboard has CPU_FAN and SYS_FAN which are both 4-pin headers.

How do people recommend connecting the various fans?

Obviously the NH-U14S fan connects to the CPU_FAN header, but for the intake/exhaust fans should I:
- connect all three intake/exhaust fans to the case fan controller?
- ignore the case fan controller and connect all three to the SYS_FAN? Guess I'll need a 3-way splitter for this.
- ignore the case fan controller and connect both front intake fans to the SYS_FAN and rear exhaust to CPU_FAN?

Is there any special configuration I need to do to get these PWM fans operating at their best, or do I just enable PWM in the BIOS?

I'm NOT planning to overclock, just want to get it running cooler & quieter than in my previous case.

Thanks in advance for any help,

Charlie


----------



## autonaamio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gambcl*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I am about to join the Node 304 club, mine is arriving today, along with some Noctua fans. I'm basically moving a system I built a few weeks ago from a Siverstone FTZ01 into the Node 304. I've always liked the 304, the only reason I went with the FTZ01 was the form factor (fits nicely in my AV rack) and it has an optical drive slot (which I only use occasionally). I've been fairly happy with it except for the noise, it sounds like a hair dryer, and then this week I had a load of issues with Blurays refusing to eject from Windows 10 and so I finally decided to ditch the internal optical drive and re-install in the Node 304, hoping for a quieter build (and it still just fits into my AV rack).
> 
> These are the current specs (from existing build):
> - Silverstone SFX 600W PSU
> - Gigabyte GA-Z270N Wifi motherboard
> - Intel Core i7-7700K (running at stock 4.2GHz)
> - 32GB Corsair low-profile DDR4 RAM
> - Samsung 850 Pro 256GB SSD
> - WD 4TB Blue HDD
> - EVGA GTX 1080 Founders Edition
> 
> And arriving today:
> - Node 304 black
> - Noctua NF-A15 (140mm PWM rear exhaust fan)
> - 2 x Noctua NF-A9 (92mm PWM front intake fans)
> - Noctua NH-U14S cooler (includes its own NF-A15 PWM fan)
> 
> I'm looking for advice regarding the fan setup.
> 
> The Noctua fans I ordered are all PWM fans, my motherboard has CPU_FAN and SYS_FAN which are both 4-pin headers.
> 
> How do people recommend connecting the various fans?
> 
> Obviously the NH-U14S fan connects to the CPU_FAN header, but for the intake/exhaust fans should I:
> - connect all three intake/exhaust fans to the case fan controller?
> - ignore the case fan controller and connect all three to the SYS_FAN? Guess I'll need a 3-way splitter for this.
> - ignore the case fan controller and connect both front intake fans to the SYS_FAN and rear exhaust to CPU_FAN?
> 
> Is there any special configuration I need to do to get these PWM fans operating at their best, or do I just enable PWM in the BIOS?
> 
> I'm NOT planning to overclock, just want to get it running cooler & quieter than in my previous case.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help,
> 
> Charlie


Hey! I suggest that you put the 92mm intake fans on a different fan header and put the 140mm exhaust on its own. If you plug all 3 of the fans under the same header id expect the 140mm fan would be running a bit too high speed and make a humming noise if it is behind the same header as the 92mms.

When controlled seperately i believe you will get more silent airflow and ofcourse, more flexible and adjustable.


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gambcl*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I am about to join the Node 304 club, mine is arriving today, along with some Noctua fans. I'm basically moving a system I built a few weeks ago from a Siverstone FTZ01 into the Node 304. I've always liked the 304, the only reason I went with the FTZ01 was the form factor (fits nicely in my AV rack) and it has an optical drive slot (which I only use occasionally). I've been fairly happy with it except for the noise, it sounds like a hair dryer, and then this week I had a load of issues with Blurays refusing to eject from Windows 10 and so I finally decided to ditch the internal optical drive and re-install in the Node 304, hoping for a quieter build (and it still just fits into my AV rack).
> 
> These are the current specs (from existing build):
> - Silverstone SFX 600W PSU
> - Gigabyte GA-Z270N Wifi motherboard
> - Intel Core i7-7700K (running at stock 4.2GHz)
> - 32GB Corsair low-profile DDR4 RAM
> - Samsung 850 Pro 256GB SSD
> - WD 4TB Blue HDD
> - EVGA GTX 1080 Founders Edition
> 
> And arriving today:
> - Node 304 black
> - Noctua NF-A15 (140mm PWM rear exhaust fan)
> - 2 x Noctua NF-A9 (92mm PWM front intake fans)
> - Noctua NH-U14S cooler (includes its own NF-A15 PWM fan)
> 
> I'm looking for advice regarding the fan setup.
> 
> The Noctua fans I ordered are all PWM fans, my motherboard has CPU_FAN and SYS_FAN which are both 4-pin headers.
> 
> How do people recommend connecting the various fans?
> 
> Obviously the NH-U14S fan connects to the CPU_FAN header, but for the intake/exhaust fans should I:
> - connect all three intake/exhaust fans to the case fan controller?
> - ignore the case fan controller and connect all three to the SYS_FAN? Guess I'll need a 3-way splitter for this.
> - ignore the case fan controller and connect both front intake fans to the SYS_FAN and rear exhaust to CPU_FAN?
> 
> Is there any special configuration I need to do to get these PWM fans operating at their best, or do I just enable PWM in the BIOS?
> 
> I'm NOT planning to overclock, just want to get it running cooler & quieter than in my previous case.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help,
> 
> Charlie


I know you got PWM fans, but I would suggest you try the integrated fan controller. It has 3 different speeds and honestly keeps things cool and quiet for me. If that's not enough control then another option would be to split the CPU_FAN header and put your 140mm exhaust and your NH-U14S and then split out your SYS_FAN and put the two 92mm fans on it. This would allow you to control intake and exhaust. The other option would be to go passive on the NH-U14S and connect just the rear 140mm to your CPU_FAN and the two 92mm to the SYS_FAN.


----------



## gambcl

Wow, why did I wait so long before getting one of these cases?

It was so much fun rebuilding my system into this case. Much easier to work on than the FTZ01 because with the case open you have access to both sides instead of working top-down.

Very impressed with the Noctua gear, the U14S cooler was a dream to fit, seems to match well with my motherboard and low-profile RAM.

Thanks Fritzz and autonaamio, I ended up putting the front 92mm fans on the SYS_FAN header and the 140mm CPU+exhaust fans on the CPU_FAN header as Fritzz suggested. I also removed the case fan controller to cut down on cables.

The cable management is the trickiest part for me. I got the fan and mains cable tucked away nicely, but the SATA and other cables just seem to be strung across the gap between the drive cage and the GPU.

Any tips for keeping the cables tidy in there? I'm almost thinking of putting the 2nd drive cage back in to give something to attach cable-ties onto.

I still want to work on my cable management before putting it into my AV rack and comparing the temps/noise with my previous case, however I did get time to power it on to check that the fans were working and I can already tell that it is so much quieter.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I think you can loop cable ties on the support bracket that holds the hard drive bays.

But to be honest, there's no window in the case. Airflow isn't actually that impacted by slightly messy cables. Close her up and it'll be fine. Heck, my Node 304 build has a truckload of cables since I have a non modular power supply in there.


----------



## gambcl

Yeah, you're right, it was more to make sure that a cable couldn't move and contact the GPU or a fan.

Edit: Well I re-thought my cabling and managed to use the empty floorspace in the corner of the case between my SFX PSU and the GPU. I got all the cables zip-tied down there so nothing is loose and nothing is touching the GPU or fans. Made me feel better anyway.

I'm going to do some tests tonight and compare numbers against my previous case, just for fun, but I already know it is quieter and cooler.

Loving this case! I was going to be buying a Mac Mini for my daughter later this year, but now I'm thinking of using the white Node 304 and building her a dual-boot hackintosh/Windows machine instead.


----------



## AMDATI

Say hello to the worlds fastest gaming node 304


----------



## HappyHubris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Say hello to the worlds fastest gaming node 304


Glorious. How difficult was this build? I was thinking of putting a 1080Ti in a Node 304 with an H55, 2 SSDs, and 1 HDD.

Were there any parts that you needed to tailor to the case (e.g. SFX PSU)?

Edit:

Parts list; would this work?
https://pcpartpicker.com/user/HappyHubris/saved/#view=ZRBWZL


----------



## AMDATI

Well you need a 140mm or less PSU, preferably modular for cable space. Also, low profile SATA cables helps, including low profile SATA power cables too. There's clearance, but my SATA cables are just a less than a centimeter or so away from the CPU fan, so it's a tight fit, but it's not blocked or anything, plenty of space for flow.

I'm running 3 drives. If I was only running two I could get away with 1 drive cage, or if I put one of the SSD's somewhere else, like velcro'd to the top of the power supply. But I also use the drive cages for cable management, I have my 24 pin power cable and a few others tucked in the middle of the drive cage and holds them in place, which is between both of the front fans, so it doesn't really interfere with airflow and makes more room by the GPU.

I've improved the cable management since taking this photo, so it's a little less cluttered at the tip of the GPU now, but it's about as optimal as I can make it. It is a bit cramped, thankfully I don't need to tinker in there much.



This is an upgrade, not a new build.


----------



## HappyHubris

Thank you for the advice! Any problematic components in my parts list?

https://pcpartpicker.com/user/HappyHubris/saved/#view=ZRBWZL


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Looks solid to me.


----------



## HappyHubris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Looks solid to me.


Thanks! Ordered.


----------



## AMDATI

I personally wouldn't have gone SFX, just because it will intake a bit weird since it'll be raised off the bottom vent on the case. That kind of interferes with intake and doesn't ensure a fully direct intake from outside of the case, so you'll probably end up intaking hot air from around the CPU and RAM.

You can get 140mm or less ATX Gold rated power supplies for around $90, without the extra cost of a bracket.


----------



## Fritzz

For sheer ease of install I would go SFX, instead of using the bracket you could always go with some double sided tape to hold the PSU down and keep the intake on the floor of the case.

Taking a close look at the bracket in your list you can mount the PSU in either orientation so it looks to me you could still use it and have the intake fan close to the floor of the case.

Like this:


Either way looks like a solid build


----------



## AMDATI

Now I wish I had one of those lol, adds a decent amount of room for tucking cables away.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

You new builders are lucky with these SFX PSUs. I somehow stuffed a non modular ATX unit in my Node 304.


----------



## HappyHubris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> For sheer ease of install I would go SFX, instead of using the bracket you could always go with some double sided tape to hold the PSU down and keep the intake on the floor of the case.
> 
> Taking a close look at the bracket in your list you can mount the PSU in either orientation so it looks to me you could still use it and have the intake fan close to the floor of the case.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> Either way looks like a solid build


That's the plan!


----------



## walker15130

Small update:

HDDs are gone for good. Currently I'm using just the MX300 750GB.
Cooler swapped for Noctua D14.
4670K delidded, up to ~26°C gained.
Cables will most likely stay this way untill I buy the SF450 (opting for CX450M was a mistake). Most of them are tied to one 'rail' under the top. Molex->sata power to reduce cables from psu.


Cover your eyes.


Fits perfectly. Asymmetrical D14 can either sit flush with rear fan, or be ~5mm towards the front. That way it sticks further than ITX ram slots, allowing for additional 120/140/younameit size fan.


GPU idles passively at ~35, no real change in load temps (compared to atx case). Everything is working as intended.

Future plans:

SF450 - it will save some space, allow for D14's front fan installation; less cables, and shorter ones - better routing, quieter too.
GPU+1440P monitor - budget limited me to 1080p for a few years, and 1060 can't really handle 1440/60 well.
Mobo/cpu/ram/nvme ssd - after coffeelake release, probably not before 2020.


----------



## Frugal

If you were to turn the PSU fan up where would you position a single SSD without using the included disk cages ?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

A bunch of us have stuck one behind the front panel before.


----------



## AMDATI

Yeah I've contemplated removing the disk cages and putting my SSD's on the front of the case with tape/velcro. But in all actuality, the drive cages aren't really interference's, and actually help funnel airflow. There is little to no benefit without the drive cages. Even with drive cages, I can run my CPU at 54c max load, my GPU at 80c max load, and the GPU doesn't even increase CPU temps. The way the left front fan is located, it's basically between the GPU and CPU area, so it essentially creates a wall of air between the two, straight to the exhaust.

Another potential benefit for the drive cages is increased stability of the case. I mean the case is pretty thick and solid and won't flex at all, but with the drive cages screwed into both the front and the cross bar, it just adds another level of stability and protection. The drive cages also come with rubber mounts that help with traditional hard drives by dampening any possible vibrations.


----------



## Frugal

Thanks for the answers.
I think the ground clearance of this case is minimal, hence the reason for the psu fan up. I fear it would be choked facing down.


----------



## AMDATI

Nah the PSU fans aren't choked, plus they bring flow from under the case, which is probably good for keeping heat from the back of the motherboard from warping whatever surface your PC is on. My fans never even ramp up during max loads. You're more likely to choke the CPU, because air will come from the intake, get sucked directly into the PSU, then pushed out the side, hardly reaching the CPU.


----------



## rayuki

hey guys whats the latest on AIO gpu coolers that will fit in the node? will it fit something like this?

https://www.alphacool.com/shop/-neue-produkte-/21400/alphacool-eiswolf-120-gpx-pro-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-/-1070-m01-black

i only want to cool the GPU at this stage, whats the biggest size rad i could fit INSIDE the case. i already have all the HDD bays and stuff removed in there and only have a SFF Psu, to cool a fullsize 1080ti.

im guessing theres no way i would fit a 280 rad in there? lol

wondering if maybe i could just use an EK predator AIO and get a prefilled GPU block to use with it.

edit: should probably add a link to my build. had this about 8 months now and its been a dream.


http://imgur.com/tJ2dU


Also just running a single m.2 SSD under the mobo, so thats even more room. im really wanting to put a rad in this to cool my gpu lol.

also now have a 7700, but might upgrade to a 7700k and delid it at some point once ive got my 1080ti.


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rayuki*
> 
> hey guys whats the latest on AIO gpu coolers that will fit in the node? will it fit something like this?
> 
> https://www.alphacool.com/shop/-neue-produkte-/21400/alphacool-eiswolf-120-gpx-pro-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-/-1070-m01-black
> 
> i only want to cool the GPU at this stage, whats the biggest size rad i could fit INSIDE the case. i already have all the HDD bays and stuff removed in there and only have a SFF Psu, to cool a fullsize 1080ti.
> 
> im guessing theres no way i would fit a 280 rad in there? lol
> 
> edit: should probably add a link to my build. had this about 8 months now and its been a dream.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/tJ2dU
> 
> 
> Also just running a single m.2 SSD under the mobo, so thats even more room. im really wanting to put a rad in this to cool my gpu lol.
> 
> also now have a 7700, but might upgrade to a 7700k and delid it at some point once ive got my 1080ti.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> Well for those of you that might consider combining the Node 304 and the Core 500, to get the aesthetics of the Node 304 and the functionality of the Core 500, here is the response I got from the Fractal Rep on another forum.
> 
> "The Node 304 front panel does come really close to lining up with the Core 500 chassis once the Core 500 front I/O is removed, but one retention hole in the bottom right corner on the Node 304 is offset about 10 mm to the left in order to accommodate the integrated front I/O. The other 3 pegs line up just fine and there aren't any other obstructions that I can see, but it'd take some modding to get that 4th corner to fit. You'd need to either cut a new hole for the bottom right peg or cut the peg and secure the corner some other way. "


I found out the above a little while back. From what the Fractal Rep said with some minor changes you could stick the front panel of the Node 304 onto the Core 500 chassis, minus some modification to the bottom right hand corner mounting peg. The Core 500 has space at the top to mount a 240 or 280 rad in the top and the ventilation to allow it to breathe. Not sure if everything you want in there would fit, but maybe it's an option. The other issue you will run into is the height on your CPU cooler if you stick a rad in the top.


----------



## rayuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> I found out the above a little while back. From what the Fractal Rep said with some minor changes you could stick the front panel of the Node 304 onto the Core 500 chassis, minus some modification to the bottom right hand corner mounting peg. The Core 500 has space at the top to mount a 240 or 280 rad in the top and the ventilation to allow it to breathe. Not sure if everything you want in there would fit, but maybe it's an option. The other issue you will run into is the height on your CPU cooler if you stick a rad in the top.


yeah right interesting i will check that out, and yeah forgot about the fact the CPU cooler might be an issue. even if i just got a AIO and mounted it where the rear fan is might run into problems fitting it


----------



## AMDATI

You could fit a 120/140mm radiator in the exhaust slot, but I'd check clearance along the sides of the mount points and against CPU heatsink too.

But the case wasn't really designed for extreme cooling. It was designed to be semi compact while being able to fit full sized graphics card, full sized power supplies, and full sized heatsinks, along with multiple hard drives.

Really, you'd just generally be better off having a GPU with a beefy heatsink rather than an AIO. The left 90mm fan on the intake will pretty much push any hot GPU air directly to the exhaust, and the side panel will also offer fresh airflow. This case does really well with non blower style GPU's.


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rayuki*
> 
> hey guys whats the latest on AIO gpu coolers that will fit in the node? will it fit something like this?
> 
> https://www.alphacool.com/shop/-neue-produkte-/21400/alphacool-eiswolf-120-gpx-pro-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-/-1070-m01-black
> 
> i only want to cool the GPU at this stage, whats the biggest size rad i could fit INSIDE the case. i already have all the HDD bays and stuff removed in there and only have a SFF Psu, to cool a fullsize 1080ti.
> 
> im guessing theres no way i would fit a 280 rad in there? lol
> 
> wondering if maybe i could just use an EK predator AIO and get a prefilled GPU block to use with it.
> 
> edit: should probably add a link to my build. had this about 8 months now and its been a dream.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/tJ2dU
> 
> 
> Also just running a single m.2 SSD under the mobo, so thats even more room. im really wanting to put a rad in this to cool my gpu lol.
> 
> also now have a 7700, but might upgrade to a 7700k and delid it at some point once ive got my 1080ti.


With an SFX PSU you can fit a 240mm on the side like I did in my build. More info in my sig


----------



## rayuki

[/quote]

With an SFX PSU you can fit a 240mm on the side like I did in my build. More info in my sig

[/quote]

Cheers mate that's just what i was after! Could make that work with mine i reckon.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KafkaDatura

Hey guyz,

Quite new here, stumbled on this thread through a google search. Hope you don't mind if I ask a few questions ...

I got a 304 quite a while ago, with an i5 at the time. Long story short, the i5 got upgraded to an i7 a few days ago, and since then I've only run into problems after problems. So I just need some advice, and maybe to be told my situation's normal.

So first off, got a very ****ty draw at the stock cooler game with my i7. Horrible coil whine, wierd noise. Already spent quite enough, might as well get a proper cool right, so here I go ordering a 212. Aaaand got a bad luck too, ****ty stock fan that blows like an air conditionner would. So hey, I orderer a Silent Wings for that one too ...

But thing is, not only the case is getting noisy, but hot as well. CPU temps are around 40°C idle, and can sometimes jump to more than 70 while gaming (rarely above 70 though). I know it's "ok" in terms of safety, but is it acceptable given the am cooler? Also, I've installed the cooler fan facing straight into the exhaust fan, is that ok? Because it kinda looks like it's blocking air flow, but my ram not being low profile at all ...

Also, I have a SYS_FAN header on my motherboard, can I plug the case fan in that? Is there anyway to plug the 3 of them? If I had to pick one, would it be the rear one?

Thank you very much to anyone with a bit of time to share their wisdow.


----------



## AMDATI

sounds like your voltages are too high.


----------



## KafkaDatura

You mean in the CPU? How would I go solving that? Only thing I changed in the bios was deactivating the CPU graphic unit (messing up GPU's memory clock for some reason).

The VID for the CPU gives me between 700 and 1299, is that too high?


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KafkaDatura*
> 
> Hey guyz,
> 
> Quite new here, stumbled on this thread through a google search. Hope you don't mind if I ask a few questions ...
> 
> I got a 304 quite a while ago, with an i5 at the time. Long story short, the i5 got upgraded to an i7 a few days ago, and since then I've only run into problems after problems. So I just need some advice, and maybe to be told my situation's normal.
> 
> So first off, got a very ****ty draw at the stock cooler game with my i7. Horrible coil whine, wierd noise. Already spent quite enough, might as well get a proper cool right, so here I go ordering a 212. Aaaand got a bad luck too, ****ty stock fan that blows like an air conditionner would. So hey, I orderer a Silent Wings for that one too ...
> 
> But thing is, not only the case is getting noisy, but hot as well. CPU temps are around 40°C idle, and can sometimes jump to more than 70 while gaming (rarely above 70 though). I know it's "ok" in terms of safety, but is it acceptable given the am cooler? Also, I've installed the cooler fan facing straight into the exhaust fan, is that ok? Because it kinda looks like it's blocking air flow, but my ram not being low profile at all ...
> 
> Also, I have a SYS_FAN header on my motherboard, can I plug the case fan in that? Is there anyway to plug the 3 of them? If I had to pick one, would it be the rear one?
> 
> Thank you very much to anyone with a bit of time to share their wisdow.


Some additional information would be helpful. CPU and motherboard would be a good start.

I would make sure your mobo BIOS is up to date. One of my recent builds the AUTO voltage setting for my CPU was way too high causing idle temps to be high. Updated the BIOS and corrected that issue. I would expect(depending on the CPU model) your idle temps to be in the high 20's to mid 30's.

You could mess with the CPU fan profile in the BIOS or windows utility(again depending on the mobo version) to increase the idle fan speed of your CPU cooler. From the sounds of it the idle temp is high but your load temp seems to be good.

Assuming you are using the fan controller built into the case, what setting is it on, High, Medium or Low? If you aren't pushing enough air through the case, that could cause the high idle temps.

I would be more inclined to put the CPU cooler fan on the front of the cooler, that's if you can get it on there over your RAM. Also make sure the fan direction is correct, if you have the rear fan blowing out and the CPU cooler fan going the other way that will cause turbulence.

You should be able to hook all three interior fans to your mobo with a splitter. I would just make sure the combined wattage of the fans does not exceed the wattage max of the header.


----------



## claes

Could also be a bad mount


----------



## Lynxphp

Hi,

I'm new to the thread, just order my node 304, as well as most of the parts for my new build yesterday. While waiting for them to arrive, I'm doing some reading here and figuring out how i want to cool my box. The build is intented as a NAS for my living room. I want it to run as cool and silent as possible.

I'm thinking of getting two NF-A9 and one NF-14A for the case. My motherboard only has 2 PWM fan headers. I read in some other posts, that the recommended solution for plugging them is to have the two 92mm intake fans splitted to one header and the CPU fan as well as the exhaust 140mm splitted to the CPU fan header. However I'm not sure i understand how splitting fan works. If I have a 120mm fan for the CPU and the 140mm exhaust splitted on the same header, will the mobo still be able to control their speed adequately? Will the fan with the lowest RPM only be able to run at the lowest speed of the other fan? What if the max RPM of the two fans isn't the same?

Another question I have, is about the cooling of the motherboard itself. I have a semi-passive PSU, and hope that the PSU fan will mostly stay in passive mode. Is the airflow from the case fans enough to cool the motherboard properly? In this photo, it looks like the airflow is mostly limited to the upper volume of the case:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagonas*


Thus my question, is a top-down blower like the intel stock, or the NH-L12 necessary to cool the motherboard and it's components properly (and to make it last)? Does anyone have experience with this cooler inside de node 304?
The ambient temperature will be between 20 and 30C.

The parts:
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Pentium G4560 3.5GHz Dual-Core Processor ($59.59 @ SuperBiiz)
*Motherboard:* ASRock C236 WSI Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($195.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Kingston ValueRAM 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory ($76.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($136.98 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($108.89 @ OutletPC)
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($108.89 @ OutletPC)
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($108.89 @ OutletPC)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($84.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Power Supply:* Corsair RMx 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($99.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $981.20
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-04-18 05:45 EDT-0400_
The PSU is actually a Corsair SF450 (with a silverstone sfx to atx bracket), but i couldn't find it on pcpartpicker.

I'd appreciate any advice or comment!

Have a nice day


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynxphp*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the thread, just order my node 304, as well as most of the parts for my new build yesterday. While waiting for them to arrive, I'm doing some reading here and figuring out how i want to cool my box. The build is intented as a NAS for my living room. I want it to run as cool and silent as possible.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting two NF-A9 and one NF-14A for the case. My motherboard only has 2 PWM fan headers. I read in some other posts, that the recommended solution for plugging them is to have the two 92mm intake fans splitted to one header and the CPU fan as well as the exhaust 140mm splitted to the CPU fan header. However I'm not sure i understand how splitting fan works. If I have a 120mm fan for the CPU and the 140mm exhaust splitted on the same header, will the mobo still be able to control their speed adequately? Will the fan with the lowest RPM only be able to run at the lowest speed of the other fan? What if the max RPM of the two fans isn't the same?
> 
> Another question I have, is about the cooling of the motherboard itself. I have a semi-passive PSU, and hope that the PSU fan will mostly stay in passive mode. Is the airflow from the case fans enough to cool the motherboard properly? In this photo, it looks like the airflow is mostly limited to the upper volume of the case:
> Thus my question, is a top-down blower like the intel stock, or the NH-L12 necessary to cool the motherboard and it's components properly (and to make it last)? Does anyone have experience with this cooler inside de node 304?
> The ambient temperature will be between 20 and 30C.
> 
> The parts:
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Pentium G4560 3.5GHz Dual-Core Processor ($59.59 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock C236 WSI Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($195.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* Kingston ValueRAM 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory ($76.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Storage:* Samsung 850 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($136.98 @ NCIX US)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Red 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($108.89 @ OutletPC)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Red 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($108.89 @ OutletPC)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Red 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($108.89 @ OutletPC)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($84.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair RMx 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($99.99 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $981.20
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-04-18 05:45 EDT-0400_
> The PSU is actually a Corsair SF450 (with a silverstone sfx to atx bracket), but i couldn't find it on pcpartpicker.
> 
> I'd appreciate any advice or comment!
> 
> Have a nice day


With a PWM splitter only one of the connections actually has all 4 pins. The 4th pin is there to provide data feedback to the controller. After doing some reading Here PWM is essentially impulses of 12V of power, which to me means that even if you had fans of different min/max RPM, if you set the duty cycle to 50% both fans would run at 50% of their given RPM range, because everything on the splitter is being supplied with power 50% of the time.

I personally don't like to have anything other than CPU cooler fan(s) on the CPU fan header. You could 3 way split the other header and attach your front(2) and rear fans giving you PWM control over all of them.

I used a top down blower for my build NH-L9i but I actually flipped the fan around so it pulled air away from the mobo. I did this so it pulled air up into the air channel you have drawn in the picture, rather than fighting against it. It looks like you could do the same with the NH-L12. You can see it below.


----------



## Lynxphp

Thank you for the link, an interesting read.

I just ordered the noctua fans and the NH-12L.
I think I will follow your advice and not plug any other fan in the CPU header to avoid the "ramping up" noise from the case fan.
And I think i will perform some tests with the fans on the NH-12L in both directions to see what the motherboard temps are.


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynxphp*
> 
> Thank you for the link, an interesting read.
> 
> I just ordered the noctua fans and the NH-12L.
> I think I will follow your advice and not plug any other fan in the CPU header to avoid the "ramping up" noise from the case fan.
> And I think i will perform some tests with the fans on the NH-12L in both directions to see what the motherboard temps are.


The included fan controller might be enough for you. I set mine to medium and just let it run. I have since moved to a different case, but I still have my Node laying around ready for something else or someone else







 Having a hard time parting with it, especially with all the time and effort I put into it cramming a hot swappable cage in it.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynxphp*
> 
> Thank you for the link, an interesting read.
> 
> I just ordered the noctua fans and the NH-12L.
> I think I will follow your advice and not plug any other fan in the CPU header to avoid the "ramping up" noise from the case fan.
> And I think i will perform some tests with the fans on the NH-12L in both directions to see what the motherboard temps are.


For a NAS the included controller on medium is enough.
Or use PWM splitters as you say and keep the fan curves fairly static, then it won't matter how you split the headers.

I used a splitter because it means I don't need to run a molex cable from the PSU.


----------



## Asymmetry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rayuki*
> 
> hey guys whats the latest on AIO gpu coolers that will fit in the node? will it fit something like this?
> 
> https://www.alphacool.com/shop/-neue-produkte-/21400/alphacool-eiswolf-120-gpx-pro-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-/-1070-m01-black


here is mine, MSI seakhawk 1070. Issue was clearance of CPU fan, I got a cryorig C5 and it JUST fits under the tank. I only used one fan as well, I just used the orgainl case fan and attached it to the tank without PWM control. Runs around 45*C that way and quiet.



didnt fit my orginal RM750 PSU, needed to buy a CS650, needs to be less than 160mm (less for modular) otherwise it hits the card.



yep the lid closes, the above is my HTPC/Gaming PC OC i5 with the water cooled 1070GTX.


----------



## Asymmetry

needless to say I love this case, 9 builds so far! , use it at home and work.


----------



## Fritzz

Node on node action, gotta love it!!!


----------



## nextmers

Hi everybody, How do you think would it be enough 1x140x40mm radiator for system core i7 6700, gtx 980 classified +waterblock ыkwb fc980 classy and xres 100 icl pump ? I have bout this pump but it is not fit to 304=(


----------



## AaBoy

Hello, I have a stock cooler on my Xeon E3-1230 V3 and I want to upgrade it. So what do you guys recommend air or liquid CPU cooler?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaBoy*
> 
> Hello, I have a stock cooler on my Xeon E3-1230 V3 and I want to upgrade it. So what do you guys recommend air or liquid CPU cooler?


To be honest, just grab something like a Noctua NH-L9i. I doubt you're overclocking that xeon and from my experience the stock cooler cooled it well enough.


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaBoy*
> 
> Hello, I have a stock cooler on my Xeon E3-1230 V3 and I want to upgrade it. So what do you guys recommend air or liquid CPU cooler?


What are you wanting to do with it? Are you just upgrading cuz you can/want to?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> To be honest, just grab something like a Noctua NH-L9i. I doubt you're overclocking that xeon and from my experience the stock cooler cooled it well enough.


NH-L9i is good for CPUs up to 65w, that Xeon being at 80w is starting to push it. Found out first had when I put the L9i on my 6700K(91w) and under moderate load temps would get above 90*C. So would just be careful which air cooler you get. I ended up going with an NH-L12.


----------



## NN PianoMan

Agree with Fritzz - the L9i is a great cooler, provided u don't push it, especially if paired with CPUs >65W TDP. Keep a CPU like that in the menial operation zone; it's great. But the moment u start stressing that CPU - it'll get hot real quick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AaBoy

I'm looking to replace the stock cooler because I can and because the stock cooler is getting loud when I do some CPU intensive work. Thanks for the replays


----------



## Lallo

Hello guys!

I want to join the Node 304 club!

I'm thinking of buying a gaming build for about 800-1000 dollar. (parts are more expensive where I live in Sweden so u dont get the same parts as maybe in the US)

What do u guys think of this build?
Will all the parts with in the case or do I need a smaller PSU or anything like that?
Also, if u have a recommendation for a cpu cooler and a motherboard I would appreciate it cause I have no idea about those two.
I'm now actually into overclocking so I dont need a super good cooler. But if the PSU and coolers are quiet its always a plus.

Any other tips?

https://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/10388944/https://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/10388944/


----------



## Vertex-

Hello fellow owners of Node 304,

does anyone of you have exact knowledge about the maximum thickness of GPUs that fit into Node 304? Some companies don't specify any exact information about GPU thicknesses, they only state the obvious by listing information such as "dual slot card". Through trial, *I know for a fact that a 35 mm card will fit* nicely (namely MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G), but I'm not sure whether newer thicker cards with 39 mm thickness interfere with the U-shaped cover.

I'd like to avoid backplates and Strix-like coolers that are unnecessarily thick. EVGA rep says that their GTX 1060 cards without backplate are "little less than 40 mm", but that's not very specific, is it?

Thanks


----------



## Clockdripdoor

Is the White 304 still available?

My searching skills brought to an EU seller who want more for shipping than for the white 304.

Thanks!


----------



## Undergrid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vertex-*
> 
> Hello fellow owners of Node 304,
> 
> does anyone of you have exact knowledge about the maximum thickness of GPUs that fit into Node 304? Some companies don't specify any exact information about GPU thicknesses, they only state the obvious by listing information such as "dual slot card". Through trial, *I know for a fact that a 35 mm card will fit* nicely (namely MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G), but I'm not sure whether newer thicker cards with 39 mm thickness interfere with the U-shaped cover.
> 
> I'd like to avoid backplates and Strix-like coolers that are unnecessarily thick. EVGA rep says that their GTX 1060 cards without backplate are "little less than 40 mm", but that's not very specific, is it?
> 
> Thanks


I currently have a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming in my Node 304 and according to the website, it is officially 39mm thick. There's probably still a couple of millimeters


----------



## shadowdemon

Hey guys, I'm also concerned with the two slot width limitation with the GPU. i'm looking to upgrade to a 1080 TI and there aren't too many options out there, mainly the EVGA 1080 TI SC2 and FTW3, which are both two slots. The MSI and Asus ROG Strix ones all are 2.5 or 3 slot width.

Any suggestions on which of the two I should get ?

I currently have a EVGA 980 TI SC2 which i know is exactly 2 slots wide and fits pretty nicely with the U shape case.

My preference is the FTW3 but am concerned with the length. I already have a SFX 600W power supply so I know I can go up to 310mm in length but are there any other concerns I might not be catching ? Thanks.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16814487337

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16814487338


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vertex-*
> 
> Hello fellow owners of Node 304,
> 
> does anyone of you have exact knowledge about the maximum thickness of GPUs that fit into Node 304? Some companies don't specify any exact information about GPU thicknesses, they only state the obvious by listing information such as "dual slot card". Through trial, *I know for a fact that a 35 mm card will fit* nicely (namely MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G), but I'm not sure whether newer thicker cards with 39 mm thickness interfere with the U-shaped cover.
> 
> I'd like to avoid backplates and Strix-like coolers that are unnecessarily thick. EVGA rep says that their GTX 1060 cards without backplate are "little less than 40 mm", but that's not very specific, is it?
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowdemon*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm also concerned with the two slot width limitation with the GPU. i'm looking to upgrade to a 1080 TI and there aren't too many options out there, mainly the EVGA 1080 TI SC2 and FTW3, which are both two slots. The MSI and Asus ROG Strix ones all are 2.5 or 3 slot width.
> 
> Any suggestions on which of the two I should get ?
> 
> I currently have a EVGA 980 TI SC2 which i know is exactly 2 slots wide and fits pretty nicely with the U shape case.
> 
> My preference is the FTW3 but am concerned with the length. I already have a SFX 600W power supply so I know I can go up to 310mm in length but are there any other concerns I might not be catching ? Thanks.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16814487337
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16814487338


If it were me, I would honestly not go over 2 slots, even 2.5. If I recall a few years back a few people would use them and the fans were so close to the edge of the case, they were much louder. If you can find a card you like that doesn't go over 2 slots, I would stick with that.


----------



## StasM31

Hello!
Please, crittic this system:


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StasM31*
> 
> Hello!
> Please, crittic this system:


Don't need a tower cooler for a locked cpu.

Power supply is a bit low end considering the rest of the build.

960 Evo is a bit pricy for a 250GB SSD. Cheaper 250GB ssds are available and the real world performance difference is much smaller. Maybe try the Intel 600p if it is significantly cheaper.


----------



## StasM31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> Don't need a tower cooler for a locked cpu.
> 
> Power supply is a bit low end considering the rest of the build.
> 
> 960 Evo is a bit pricy for a 250GB SSD. Cheaper 250GB ssds are available and the real world performance difference is much smaller. Maybe try the Intel 600p if it is significantly cheaper.


MAybe then cooler Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B?

Power supply Corsair CS-Series CS550M

About SSD, i see Intel SSD 600p M.2 80mm PCIe 3.0 TLC 256GB but it 20 euro higher then Samsung 960.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

In that case, keep the 960 Evo.

CS550M should be good enough, although I have heard of some complaints of fan noise.

I am actually okay with using an intel stock cooler if you are not overclocking. If you still want an aftermarket cooler for silence, maybe the Noctua NH-L9i.


----------



## Diiv

Hello,

I've bought the Node 304 and a GTX 1080ti Strix, and i'm struggling to close the case with the exterior panel.
The metal ledges that hold the dust filter are touching the GPU fans and blocking them to run properly/doing a lot of noise.

I'm seriously thinking to sand these ledges with a file and do not use any dust filter/pinhole plate at all.

What do you guys recomend?

Another question:
I've searched the Core 500 on Fractal Design website and it looks like the same fitting size (even the dimesions of the case been different) and it does not have the ledges.

Node 304:
(W x H x D): 250 x 210 x 374 mm
http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/node-series/node-304-black

Core 500:
(WxHxD): 250 x 203 x 367 mm
http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/core-series/core-500

Does anyone have the Core 500 and could tell if this exterior panel swaping is possible?

Thanks!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diiv*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I've bought the Node 304 and a GTX 1080ti Strix, and i'm struggling to close the case with the exterior panel.
> The metal ledges that hold the dust filter are touching the GPU fans and blocking them to run properly/doing a lot of noise.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking to sand these ledges with a file and do not use any dust filter/pinhole plate at all.
> 
> What do you guys recomend?
> 
> Another question:
> I've searched the Core 500 on Fractal Design website and it looks like the same fitting size (even the dimesions of the case been different) and it does not have the ledges.
> 
> Node 304:
> (W x H x D): 250 x 210 x 374 mm
> http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/node-series/node-304-black
> 
> Core 500:
> (WxHxD): 250 x 203 x 367 mm
> http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/core-series/core-500
> 
> Does anyone have the Core 500 and could tell if this exterior panel swaping is possible?
> 
> Thanks!


You could probably pick up the core 500 and be ok. Your idea about modifying the node would work fine as well. Cut out some more space, which would get rid of the ledges, then pick up one of these: Fan filter It will also improve air flow to the card.


----------



## Diiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> You could probably pick up the core 500 and be ok. Your idea about modifying the node would work fine as well. Cut out some more space, which would get rid of the ledges, then pick up one of these: Fan filter It will also improve air flow to the card.


Thanks, i ended up buying the core 500, is cheaper than node 304 haha

I can sell the node 304 if anyone is interested, i live in New Zealand.


----------



## Clockdripdoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svtfast*
> 
> Is the White 304 still available?
> 
> My searching skills brought to an EU seller who want more for shipping than for the white 304.
> 
> Thanks!


Anyone?


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svtfast*
> 
> Is the White 304 still available?
> 
> My searching skills brought to an EU seller who want more for shipping than for the white 304.
> 
> Thanks!


@Fractal Design, do you guys plan on restocking the white Node 304?


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diiv*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I've bought the Node 304 and a GTX 1080ti Strix, and i'm struggling to close the case with the exterior panel.
> The metal ledges that hold the dust filter are touching the GPU fans and blocking them to run properly/doing a lot of noise.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking to sand these ledges with a file and do not use any dust filter/pinhole plate at all.
> 
> What do you guys recomend?
> 
> Another question:
> I've searched the Core 500 on Fractal Design website and it looks like the same fitting size (even the dimesions of the case been different) and it does not have the ledges.
> 
> Node 304:
> (W x H x D): 250 x 210 x 374 mm
> http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/node-series/node-304-black
> 
> Core 500:
> (WxHxD): 250 x 203 x 367 mm
> http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/core-series/core-500
> 
> Does anyone have the Core 500 and could tell if this exterior panel swaping is possible?
> 
> Thanks!


Looks like you already decided what to do, but figured I would post this up anyways.

The outer shell of the Core 500 and the Node 304 are interchangeable. So if you wanted the aesthetics of the Node 304 with the extra holes the Core 500 has then you could just swap the outer shell. If you wanted the internal layout of the Core 500 with the aesthetics of the Node 304 then you could, with some modification, switch the front panels.

I have posted this a couple times in this thread, Here's a link if you wanted to go back and take a look.


----------



## Fractal Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> @Fractal Design, do you guys plan on restocking the white Node 304?


Unfortunately not so far as I'm aware. The white version hasn't been in production for quite some time now.


----------



## Clockdripdoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fractal Design*
> 
> Unfortunately not so far as I'm aware. The white version hasn't been in production for quite some time now.


If it is true that no more white Node 304 will be produced could Fractal Design update their website to show this?

I really wanted to get a 304 in white for my new home server but now it back to the drawing board.


----------



## wellwhy

I've been scouring the internet for a SFF case that's not butt ugly and fits monster components, and the Node 304 has been the only case I've found, but I've run into a possible compatability problem. I already bought a PSU which I can't return, and I don't know if it will fit with the card I want. I've looked and it seems that 150mm and 160mm fully modular PSUs have fit with long cards but I'm just not quite absolutely sure if it will work.

Will the SuperNOVA G3 fit with the EVGA 1080ti SC Black in the Node 304? I would want to try and keep it in the PSU mount but I guess I don't mind if I have to push it to the back and tape it down.

*Specs*

*SuperNOVA G3 :* https://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/PSU.aspx?pn=A3DF2771-CCB6-4ED2-AE43-93B224838C41 *[150mm long w/o cables]*

*1080 Ti SC Black :* https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=11G-P4-6393-KR *[267mm long]*


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wellwhy*
> 
> I've been scouring the internet for a SFF case that's not butt ugly and fits monster components, and the Node 304 has been the only case I've found, but I've run into a possible compatability problem. I already bought a PSU which I can't return, and I don't know if it will fit with the card I want. I've looked and it seems that 150mm and 160mm fully modular PSUs have fit with long cards but I'm just not quite absolutely sure if it will work.
> 
> Will the SuperNOVA G3 fit with the EVGA 1080ti SC Black in the Node 304? I would want to try and keep it in the PSU mount but I guess I don't mind if I have to push it to the back and tape it down.
> 
> *Specs*
> 
> *SuperNOVA G3 :* https://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/PSU.aspx?pn=A3DF2771-CCB6-4ED2-AE43-93B224838C41 *[150mm long w/o cables]*
> 
> *1080 Ti SC Black :* https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=11G-P4-6393-KR *[267mm long]*


You'll probably have to remove the PSU bracket and tape down the power supply. 150mm is a bit too long for a modular power supply - I think you need a 140mm length power supply if you want a modular psu like that.


----------



## Fractal Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svtfast*
> 
> If it is true that no more white Node 304 will be produced could Fractal Design update their website to show this?
> 
> I really wanted to get a 304 in white for my new home server but now it back to the drawing board.


Sorry for any confusion. I'll bring it to the website developers' attention.


----------



## Fractal Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wellwhy*
> 
> I've been scouring the internet for a SFF case that's not butt ugly and fits monster components, and the Node 304 has been the only case I've found, but I've run into a possible compatability problem. I already bought a PSU which I can't return, and I don't know if it will fit with the card I want. I've looked and it seems that 150mm and 160mm fully modular PSUs have fit with long cards but I'm just not quite absolutely sure if it will work.
> 
> Will the SuperNOVA G3 fit with the EVGA 1080ti SC Black in the Node 304? I would want to try and keep it in the PSU mount but I guess I don't mind if I have to push it to the back and tape it down.
> 
> *Specs*
> 
> *SuperNOVA G3 :* https://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/PSU.aspx?pn=A3DF2771-CCB6-4ED2-AE43-93B224838C41 *[150mm long w/o cables]*
> 
> *1080 Ti SC Black :* https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=11G-P4-6393-KR *[267mm long]*


It'll be a really tight squeeze, but I think it'll still be doable without resorting to tape. The 24-pin motherboard cable will be the biggest challenge, but it should hopefully have enough flex to make the bend in the 14-15mm of space you'll have between the PSU and GPU at that particular spot.


----------



## NetMin909

Hello from greece!
This is my first post after reading many many pages.
Sorry for my bad english btw.
I started building a matx pc (node 804) but the case was to big and i dont need 10 HDD..
Then i saw node 304.

The parts:

CPU: i7 7700k
SSD: Samsung 512gb 960 evo m.2
MB: Asus Z270i strix
CPU Cooler Noctua NH U14S (or NH D15S If it fits)
RAM 2*16 Corsair LPX 3000MHZ
PSU Seasonic G550
GR. CARD 1070 Asus .(I will buy this part in a month or two)

Do you think is gonna fit all the parts?
Can I overclock cpu safely to 4.6-4.8?
Is there any part that I should change?
I see that the white node is still available in my country, but probably it's a mistake.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ssdaytona

I have the same mobo and the U14S fits perfect. I have mine up to 5.0GHz w/o any issues.

I would try the D15 as this guy got it to work. I stuck with the U14S as I wanted to use the HDD cages.

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/174662-mitx-hackintoshwindows-gaming-build/


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NetMin909*
> 
> Hello from greece!
> This is my first post after reading many many pages.
> Sorry for my bad english btw.
> I started building a matx pc (node 804) but the case was to big and i dont need 10 HDD..
> Then i saw node 304.
> 
> The parts:
> 
> CPU: i7 7700k
> SSD: Samsung 512gb 960 evo m.2
> MB: Asus Z270i strix
> CPU Cooler Noctua NH U14S (or NH D15S If it fits)
> RAM 2*16 Corsair LPX 3000MHZ
> PSU Seasonic G550
> GR. CARD 1070 Asus .(I will buy this part in a month or two)
> 
> Do you think is gonna fit all the parts?
> Can I overclock cpu safely to 4.6-4.8?
> Is there any part that I should change?
> I see that the white node is still available in my country, but probably it's a mistake.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


D15 should fit:
http://noctua.at/en/products/cpu-cooler-retail/nh-d15/comp#socket_28_manuf_30

Might get a D15s just so you don't have to worry about the GPU backplate.

Looks good though!


----------



## Playdada

Hello
Hope to get some help.
I am about to built a new PC and was thinking Fractal Design node 304 for the case.
But is it possible to fit a

MSI GeForce® GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G (42 mm x 279 mm x 140 mm)
&
Seasonic Prime 650w (150 mm x 170 mm x 86 mm)

or is it better to go with Corsair RM650X (150mm x 86mm x 160mm)
?


----------



## Vertex-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undergrid*
> 
> I currently have a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming in my Node 304 and according to the website, it is officially 39mm thick. There's probably still a couple of millimeters


Thanks, that 39 mm seems to hit the spot with Node 304








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> If it were me, I would honestly not go over 2 slots, even 2.5. If I recall a few years back a few people would use them and the fans were so close to the edge of the case, they were much louder. If you can find a card you like that doesn't go over 2 slots, I would stick with that.


Absolutely, sometimes the difficulty also comes from there not being any exact number given by the manufacturer, like EVGA commonly states "dual slot is dual slot - deal with it". The thickness of a graphics card isn't strictly limited to being only 2 or 2.5 or 3 slots thick.

In several cases there have been cards that lie somewhere between these two slot dimensions (42-44 mm) and it isn't always clearly mentioned in the spec sheet









Anyway, I'll be keeping a close eye on the dimensions before pulling the trigger. Thanks again!


----------



## Fractal Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playdada*
> 
> Hello
> Hope to get some help.
> I am about to built a new PC and was thinking Fractal Design node 304 for the case.
> But is it possible to fit a
> 
> MSI GeForce® GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G (42 mm x 279 mm x 140 mm)
> &
> Seasonic Prime 650w (150 mm x 170 mm x 86 mm)
> 
> or is it better to go with Corsair RM650X (150mm x 86mm x 160mm)
> ?


I'd give the Integra M 650W a look. It's a solid PSU and at just 140mm in length it'll give you a good deal of extra headroom for cable management: http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/power-supplies/integra-m/integra-m-650w


----------



## deVacto

hai








this is my first post, sorry if my english is bad

i plan to build itx pc in the near time, i already pick node 304 as the case its white and neat








and move on the question, here the component i think about



1. with this build is there any issue like clearance, heat ? wondering about psu and gpu
2. as for SSD i want to pick m.2 pcie instead sata at the first, after that i found M.2 mostly issue is the heat even it on atx build...
what i consent is, is the heat? will it impact to mb if on intense routine, my image is the m.2 pcie will hit the bottom node 304 and not sure about airflow there
3. there a switch in the rear, above i/o vga, near 160 mm fans, what is that?

mostly my pc only for gaming and maybe some VM, overclock still not necessary

thank you


----------



## wellwhy

Why are my temperatures so terrible? I rebuilt this thing twice because I thought the CPU cooler was messed up but it's still melting inside. I've seen builds with just as much if not more cable mess and there was no mention of temperature problems, so I don't know what I'm missing. I also don't know what everyone does with their cables, because mine are so obnoxious and I can't put them anywhere. I thought I would be fine because of these pictures of a node 304 build.




But my temperatures are really bad. My GPU was getting pretty loud and hot towards 70C and my CPU got up to 91C playing Rainbow Six Siege. The whole machine starts getting loud and the PSU starts belting out heat.


Is this just not a possibility for me? I'm sure the CPU cooler is seated correctly and thermal paste is good, all of the fans are working. The CPU idles perfectly fine at 28C, and when I was playing battlefield 1 it wasn't going above around 60 but this was just terrible.

Is it the drive cage blocking the CPU fan? Cables? something else? Maybe I can put the HDD and SSD on the PSU or does it get too hot?




Here are my specs:

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/fCgYYr

CPU: Intel - Core i7-7700K 4.2GHz Quad-Core Processor ($299.99)
CPU Cooler: Scythe - Mugen 5 51.2 CFM CPU Cooler (Purchased For $46.99)
Motherboard: ASRock - Z270M-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($111.98 @ Newegg)
Memory: G.Skill - NT Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($112.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung - 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $133.99)
Storage: Western Digital - Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($48.44 @ OutletPC)
Video Card: EVGA - GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB SC Black Edition Video Card ($719.99 @ Amazon)
Case: Fractal Design - Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($84.90 @ OutletPC)
Power Supply: EVGA - SuperNOVA G3 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $69.99)


----------



## claes

GPU temperatures seem fine, but are you _sure_ the CPU cooler is mounted well?









Stock clocks? Try running some CPU only benchmarks and see how it's doing.


----------



## Dimensive

I'm gonna be that guy and ask, did you remove the sticker on the bottom of the heatsink before mounting?


----------



## wellwhy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I'm gonna be that guy and ask, did you remove the sticker on the bottom of the heatsink before mounting?


I actually didn't the first time, but I took the whole thing apart, took it off, cleaned with alcohol, and applied thermal paste the size of a small pea on the heatsink and spread it with scotch tape on my finger evenly across the surface and screwed the **** out of the heatsink until I couldn't anymore.


----------



## claes

Stock clocks?

Did you clean both the processor and the heatsink base? I'd also avoid manually spreading the TIM - the heatsink should do that for you - and apply it to the center of the CPU rather than the heatsink base.

I'd try and clean and remount it a few times and see if it gets better. 7700ks run hot, but shouldn't get that hot, and the Mugen 5 is a fine cooler.

After remounting, try testing the CPU only using something like OCCT or Aida64. Testing while gaming dumps all of the heat from the GPU into the CPU, so it's not the most accurate way to determine whether you have a good mount or not/if it's the CPU.


----------



## wellwhy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> GPU temperatures seem fine, but are you _sure_ the CPU cooler is mounted well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock clocks? Try running some CPU only benchmarks and see how it's doing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Stock clocks?
> 
> Did you clean both the processor and the heatsink base? I'd also avoid manually spreading the TIM - the heatsink should do that for you - and apply it to the center of the CPU rather than the heatsink base.
> 
> I'd try and clean and remount it a few times and see if it gets better. 7700ks run hot, but shouldn't get that hot, and the Mugen 5 is a fine cooler.
> 
> After remounting, try testing the CPU only using something like OCCT or Aida64. Testing while gaming dumps all of the heat from the GPU into the CPU, so it's not the most accurate way to determine whether you have a good mount or not/if it's the CPU.


I didn't explain that well. I applied thermal paste to the CPU itself and I spread it manually but it was a thin layer and I just followed what a guy in a youtube video with "25 years of experience" did. The thing is completely stock and I cleaned the heatsink and processor with alcohol, I just spread it to make sure it spread evenly; I didn't see any overflow thermal paste after screwing in the heatsink as tightly as it would go.

These tests are done with the case enclosed and the top on.

This is AIDA64 CPU+GPU Stability test. Similar to when I was playing a game, it ramped up to the CPU hitting 90C and the GPU hitting 70C with high fan speed. Lasted 8 minutes, I didn't want to damage the processor so I stopped early.


This is AIDA64 CPU Only Stability Test. It hits around 80C maximum which seems normal for a 100% load stress test, seems like the CPU does fine on it's own. (It idled at 31) This lasted around 20 minutes. (Image shows both tests, first one started at 8:50 and second one started at 9:20)


----------



## claes

Seems like a GPU-heating-the-chassis-and-feeding-the-GPU-hot-air issue - try a more aggressive fan curve for the GPU?

I imagine your card has the fans off until 60* - might turn them up to something unobtrusive for idle use.


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Seems like a GPU-heating-the-chassis-and-feeding-the-GPU-hot-air issue - try a more aggressive fan curve for the GPU?
> 
> I imagine your card has the fans off until 60* - might turn them up to something unobtrusive for idle use.


O don't know... I had a GTX980 in it, and an i5 4670k, the CPU never went up more than sixties while gaming (the GPU was hot, but what can you do?). The worst case would be the roof of the case getting hot...

I know it's a pain, but I would recheck your CPU cooler, because it sounds it reaches impossible Temps for that cute mugen. If it does while your Node is open, there's definitely an issue which is not your god-awful cable management (looks like my very oen first time with the Node).

Maybe an auto-voltage gone terribly wrong with your motherboard ?

If your Temps drop when your case is open, please check your front fans are actually working ?


----------



## claes

While I agree with all of the above, and certainly think it's worth reseating the cooler, but the comparison between the two systems is not exactly analogous:

4670k + 980 = 84 W + 165 W = 249 W
7700k + 1080 Ti = 91 W + 250 W = 341 W

wellwhy basically has two 4670k's in a little Node


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wellwhy*
> 
> I didn't explain that well. I applied thermal paste to the CPU itself and I spread it manually but it was a thin layer and I just followed what a guy in a youtube video with "25 years of experience" did. The thing is completely stock and I cleaned the heatsink and processor with alcohol, I just spread it to make sure it spread evenly; I didn't see any overflow thermal paste after screwing in the heatsink as tightly as it would go.
> 
> These tests are done with the case enclosed and the top on.
> 
> This is AIDA64 CPU+GPU Stability test. Similar to when I was playing a game, it ramped up to the CPU hitting 90C and the GPU hitting 70C with high fan speed. Lasted 8 minutes, I didn't want to damage the processor so I stopped early.
> 
> This is AIDA64 CPU Only Stability Test. It hits around 80C maximum which seems normal for a 100% load stress test, seems like the CPU does fine on it's own. (It idled at 31) This lasted around 20 minutes. (Image shows both tests, first one started at 8:50 and second one started at 9:20)


Make sure to have the latest BIOS on your mobo, I had some horrible temps with my 6700K. Turns out it was being over volted even on Auto. I was able to bring the temps within reason with a manual setting and updating to the latest BIOS corrected the Auto voltage issue.


----------



## wellwhy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> O don't know... I had a GTX980 in it, and an i5 4670k, the CPU never went up more than sixties while gaming (the GPU was hot, but what can you do?). The worst case would be the roof of the case getting hot...
> 
> I know it's a pain, but I would recheck your CPU cooler, because it sounds it reaches impossible Temps for that cute mugen. If it does while your Node is open, there's definitely an issue which is not your god-awful cable management (looks like my very oen first time with the Node).
> 
> Maybe an auto-voltage gone terribly wrong with your motherboard ?
> 
> If your Temps drop when your case is open, please check your front fans are actually working ?


Well for me to check the cooler would take hours because I literally have to take out everything, it's so tight in there.

But here's 20 minutes TOP OFF with AIDA64 CPU + GPU. It seems fairly normal, the GPU maxes around 73C and the GPU hovers around the 80s 100% load. It looked like this.


And these are the tempeartures:


Then I tried 5 minutes with the top on AIDA64 CPU + GPU with two different fan curves, but it just got really loud and did the same as the default curve basically. It looked like this:


And these are the temperatures:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> Make sure to have the latest BIOS on your mobo, I had some horrible temps with my 6700K. Turns out it was being over volted even on Auto. I was able to bring the temps within reason with a manual setting and updating to the latest BIOS corrected the Auto voltage issue.


Then I realized my BIOS was horrendously out of date so I updated from 1.10 to 2.20, but it did absolutely nothing. (Top on CPU + GPU for 8 minutes)


All of the fans definitely work. It only seems stable with the top off but that's obviously not sustainable. Is there any solution I can do? The cables are just so thick, I've done the absolute best I can. Is the drive cage a problem? I was thinking of stacking the HDD and SSD onto the PSU.


----------



## wellwhy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> O don't know... I had a GTX980 in it, and an i5 4670k, the CPU never went up more than sixties while gaming (the GPU was hot, but what can you do?). The worst case would be the roof of the case getting hot...
> 
> I know it's a pain, but I would recheck your CPU cooler, because it sounds it reaches impossible Temps for that cute mugen. If it does while your Node is open, there's definitely an issue which is not your god-awful cable management (looks like my very oen first time with the Node).
> 
> Maybe an auto-voltage gone terribly wrong with your motherboard ?
> 
> If your Temps drop when your case is open, please check your front fans are actually working ?


Well for me to check the cooler would take hours because I literally have to take out everything, it's so tight in there.

But here's 20 minutes TOP OFF with AIDA64 CPU + GPU. It seems fairly normal, the GPU maxes around 73C and the GPU hovers around the 80s 100% load. It looked like this.


And these are the tempeartures:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Seems like a GPU-heating-the-chassis-and-feeding-the-GPU-hot-air issue - try a more aggressive fan curve for the GPU?
> 
> I imagine your card has the fans off until 60* - might turn them up to something unobtrusive for idle use.


You're right, the fan doesn't turn on until around 60C. So I tried 5 minutes with the top on AIDA64 CPU + GPU with two different fan curves, but it just got really loud and did the same as the default curve basically. It looked like this:


And these are the temperatures:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> Make sure to have the latest BIOS on your mobo, I had some horrible temps with my 6700K. Turns out it was being over volted even on Auto. I was able to bring the temps within reason with a manual setting and updating to the latest BIOS corrected the Auto voltage issue.


Then I realized my BIOS was horrendously out of date so I updated from 1.10 to 2.20, but it did absolutely nothing. (Top on CPU + GPU)

All of the fans definitely work. It only seems stable with the top off but that's obviously not sustainable. Is there any solution I can do? The cables are just so thick, I've done the absolute best I can. Is the drive cage a problem? I was thinking of stacking the HDD and SSD onto the PSU.

I ran the Unigine superposition benchmark for 20 minutes and it stabilized around 73-74 C for the GPU and the CPU was pushing around 80C. Is this a GPU+CPU benchmark or just GPU? If it isn't stressing the CPU I feel like 80C is way too high for that. (Case top on)


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wellwhy*
> 
> Then I realized my BIOS was horrendously out of date so I updated from 1.10 to 2.20, but it did absolutely nothing. (Top on CPU + GPU)


What setting do you have your case fans on? From the testing it seems confirmed it's an inability of removing the hot air from inside the case.

I went back and looked, and correct me if I am wrong but I am pretty sure your rear 140mm is on backwards.


The fan motor mount should be going to the rear of the case like this:


----------



## Dimensive

I would definitely get rid of the stock fans, they're just garbage in my opinion. And yea, you have the 2 up front as intake and the one in the back as intake. Basically just pushing hot air through the case.


----------



## .theMetal

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wellwhy*
> 
> Then I realized my BIOS was horrendously out of date so I updated from 1.10 to 2.20, but it did absolutely nothing. (Top on CPU + GPU)
> 
> 
> 
> What setting do you have your case fans on? From the testing it seems confirmed it's an inability of removing the hot air from inside the case.
> 
> I went back and looked, and correct me if I am wrong but I am pretty sure your rear 140mm is on backwards.
Click to expand...





This is absolutely correct, if that rear fan is mounted like this, it is pushing air in, and that would mean you basically have no air flowing out of the case. That and the fans on either side of the heatsink are fighting each other and there is probably little to no air moving over the fins.

@wellwhy Flip that rear fan and move your drive cage all the way to the right side (if looking at the front of the case) with the 3.5 drive all the way to the right of the cage, also try to make sure the cables that have to be routed up that way don't block off too much of the airflow, try to zip tie them up out of the way of the flow. I bet you will see a temp drop after doing these modifications.


----------



## wellwhy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> What setting do you have your case fans on? From the testing it seems confirmed it's an inability of removing the hot air from inside the case.
> 
> I went back and looked, and correct me if I am wrong but I am pretty sure your rear 140mm is on backwards.
> 
> 
> The fan motor mount should be going to the rear of the case like this:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I would definitely get rid of the stock fans, they're just garbage in my opinion. And yea, you have the 2 up front as intake and the one in the back as intake. Basically just pushing hot air through the case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> 
> This is absolutely correct, if that rear fan is mounted like this, it is pushing air in, and that would mean you basically have no air flowing out of the case. That and the fans on either side of the heatsink are fighting each other and there is probably little to no air moving over the fins.
> 
> @wellwhy Flip that rear fan and move your drive cage all the way to the right side (if looking at the front of the case) with the 3.5 drive all the way to the right of the cage, also try to make sure the cables that have to be routed up that way don't block off too much of the airflow, try to zip tie them up out of the way of the flow. I bet you will see a temp drop after doing these modifications.


BOI WHAT THE ***, That was preinstalled backwards!


I flipped the **** and AIDA64 for around 20 minutes CPU + GPU is normal vs. Hitting 90C in 9 minutes previously. I don't know why the factory installs the fans all intake. How did you guys even see that?? The pictures had the fans spinning.


thanks for the help everyone







temps are a little high but it's a small case and the fans aren't great and I have a ton of cables and a drive cage so I'm not complaining


----------



## Dimensive

Glad that helped, maybe turn the fan controller all the way up and see what the temps are like then. Though I still kinda recommend getting better fans. Odd that they mounted the rear as intake, but I suppose it happens. And we can tell because of the back frame of fan, btw.


----------



## wellwhy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Glad that helped, maybe turn the fan controller all the way up and see what the temps are like then. Though I still kinda recommend getting better fans. Odd that they mounted the rear as intake, but I suppose it happens. And we can tell because of the back frame of fan, btw.


I think I'll get some soon, do you think Noctuas would be a good choice? I only hear good things about those. Not familiar with fans at all.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wellwhy*
> 
> I think I'll get some soon, do you think Noctuas would be a good choice? I only hear good things about those. Not familiar with fans at all.


Noctua fans are top notch, if you don't mind the color go with them. When I had my Node 304, I went with these:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118149 - front intake
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16835352023 - rear exhaust


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wellwhy*
> 
> I think I'll get some soon, do you think Noctuas would be a good choice? I only hear good things about those. Not familiar with fans at all.


Glad to hear flipping the fan normalized the temps! As Dimensive says, Noctuas are some of the best, their only complaint usually is the color scheme. But I would highly suggest moving your drive cage to the far side, and the big drive to the far side of that. With it sitting in the middle, and with the cables right in the way of the fans, most if not all of the air blow is blocked (cables seem small, but even a few could mess up the air's flow pattern). I would try this first, moving the cages and zip tying the cables up. If the temps still aren't to your liking, those new fans will definitely move more air.


----------



## Fritzz

@wellwhy - It's usually the simplest things. Glad it worked out and yes those temps look a lot better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wellwhy*
> 
> I think I'll get some soon, do you think Noctuas would be a good choice? I only hear good things about those. Not familiar with fans at all.


I think @.themetal has a good point. I would move some stuff around, now that you have the fans going the right direction. New fans are great and all, I am definitely one to replace stock, but it's not like you will see temps that are 10 degrees cooler. The biggest benefit of nicer fans is they are generally quieter. I would do some rearranging and kick the fan controller up to high, if it's not there already. If the noise and temps is something you can live with, well then you saved yourself a few bucks, but if they aren't where you want then fans would be the last step.


----------



## claes

As far as cable management goes, you can tuck some cables into the chassis' frame and zip-tie others to the HDD support beam.

For stuff on the opposite side of the PSU, I routed between the PSU and the motherboard and alongside the PSU-cable side of the motherboard and over/under the rear fan (slip the CPU power cable between/under your GPU and motherboard, for example).


----------



## bes2

Okey, I need some help;

Is there any chance I will be able to jam a 980ti lightning inside this case?

The card is: 330 x 140 x 53.

Allthough I read on the product page that this is to large, when i see pictures of other 980ti they seem to have way more headroom than this, also the whole case is 370mm as far as I read.

So, removing the fan maybe? or the cables, will I be able to jam the 980ti in there or do i have to order antother case?

/cheers


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bes2*
> 
> Okey, I need some help;
> 
> Is there any chance I will be able to jam a 980ti lightning inside this case?
> 
> The card is: 330 x 140 x 53.
> 
> Allthough I read on the product page that this is to large, when i see pictures of other 980ti they seem to have way more headroom than this, also the whole case is 370mm as far as I read.
> 
> So, removing the fan maybe? or the cables, will I be able to jam the 980ti in there or do i have to order antother case?
> 
> /cheers


I just measured the actual internal space from front to back of my node. It's just over 13" or 330mm. I found this POST with a ASUS 980 ti Strix in there which is 310mm or right at 12.25". I think you are going to have a hard time cramming that 330mm Lightning in there.


----------



## bes2

Hmm, okay. I think I'll have a go at it regardless, if it does not fit I'll change the 980ti. Maybe if I bust out the old dremel tool.

Thanks for the help anyways!


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bes2*
> 
> Hmm, okay. I think I'll have a go at it regardless, if it does not fit I'll change the 980ti. Maybe if I bust out the old dremel tool.
> 
> Thanks for the help anyways!


Yeah probably something the Dremel could solve, cut out just enough to get it to fit. Post some pics when you get done!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Getting my 2nd Node 304 in white. For a new gaming rig. Will be using some old parts until Asrock AM4 ITX boards are out. So far got a MSI GTX 1080 today. Hopefully the temps are good in the case. Will post some pics once the case arrives.


----------



## shadowdemon

Hi guys, I recently upgraded to the Gigabyte GTX 1080 Ti Gaming OC which has a open style GPU cooler. I also have a Core I7 6700K CPU with a Cryorig H7 cooler. I am getting very high GPU and CPU temps during gaming, 80C on both the GPU and CPU. I have already set a custom fan profile on the GPU with fans going to 90% on 80C. My temps are fine during everything else, ie Idle temps are 35C GPU/CPU, and even during browsing/youtube, 45-50C GPU/CPU. My ambient temps are around 24-25C.

This leads me to believe something is off in my case airflow. I am using all of the node 304 included case fans, ie the 140mm rear fan and the two front 92mm fans.

The 140mm is acting as a exhaust, ie the side where the middle mount with the label is pointing outwards from the case. The two front 92mm fans are also pushing air to the rear so I guess the general direction of my air flow is going from front to back ? Still quite new to this so correct me if I'm wrong.

Do you guys think there is anything that can be done in the case to improve my temps ?
Should I try to purchase new stronger case fans ?

Attached below is a pic of my case setup. Thanks!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowdemon*
> 
> Hi guys, I recently upgraded to the Gigabyte GTX 1080 Ti Gaming OC which has a open style GPU cooler. I also have a Core I7 6700K CPU with a Cryorig H7 cooler. I am getting very high GPU and CPU temps during gaming, 80C on both the GPU and CPU. I have already set a custom fan profile on the GPU with fans going to 90% on 80C. My temps are fine during everything else, ie Idle temps are 35C GPU/CPU, and even during browsing/youtube, 45-50C GPU/CPU. My ambient temps are around 24-25C.
> 
> This leads me to believe something is off in my case airflow. I am using all of the node 304 included case fans, ie the 140mm rear fan and the two front 92mm fans.
> 
> The 140mm is acting as a exhaust, ie the side where the middle mount with the label is pointing outwards from the case. The two front 92mm fans are also pushing air to the rear so I guess the general direction of my air flow is going from front to back ? Still quite new to this so correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Do you guys think there is anything that can be done in the case to improve my temps ?
> Should I try to purchase new stronger case fans ?
> 
> Attached below is a pic of my case setup. Thanks!


Have you tested it without the hard drive cage. Also try and clean up your cables and see what temps you get.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Is your CPU and GPU overclocked. Might want to try replacing the stock fans. Also replace the GPU side dust filter and see if that helps as well.


----------



## Vertex-

*


----------



## Jazzed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diiv*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I've bought the Node 304 and a GTX 1080ti Strix, and i'm struggling to close the case with the exterior panel.
> The metal ledges that hold the dust filter are touching the GPU fans and blocking them to run properly/doing a lot of noise.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking to sand these ledges with a file and do not use any dust filter/pinhole plate at all.
> 
> What do you guys recomend?
> 
> Another question:
> I've searched the Core 500 on Fractal Design website and it looks like the same fitting size (even the dimesions of the case been different) and it does not have the ledges.
> 
> Node 304:
> (W x H x D): 250 x 210 x 374 mm
> http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/node-series/node-304-black
> 
> Core 500:
> (WxHxD): 250 x 203 x 367 mm
> http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/core-series/core-500
> 
> Does anyone have the Core 500 and could tell if this exterior panel swaping is possible?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm building a new rig with node 304/core 500 and strix gtx1080 ti. May i know how was the closing of the enclosure with ur changed core 500?


----------



## wellwhy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Noctua fans are top notch, if you don't mind the color go with them. When I had my Node 304, I went with these:
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118149 - front intake
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16835352023 - rear exhaust


I went and bought the rear exhaust fan you recommended (HF-14 non-PWM) and replaced my Mugen 5 CPU fan with a Cougar Vortex (https://www.amazon.com/Cougar-Vortex-Cooling-CF-V12HPB-Black/dp/B008N367IA?th=1) and I saw what seems like *no change in temperatures.*

I even moved the drive cage around and tried to make space for air to travel. Did you see a change in temperatures when you installed better fans? I didn't replace the intake fans, mind you, those are stock.

*My CPU Fan's CFM went from 51.17 to 70.5*
*My Case Rear Exhaust Fan's CFM went from 66 MAX to 118.2 MAX*

*Here's a before with the stock fans:* (I know the rear exhaust is going the wrong way, it's an old pic)


*And AIDA 64 CPU + GPU for 20 minutes:* (stock fans)


*And after with the new fans:*




*And AIDA 64 CPU + GPU for 20 minutes:* (new fans)


The different fan settings on the back for the case fan speed seems to do nothing to temperatures either. Even if it did, the HF-14 is too loud to be acceptable on the highest setting. What's going on


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wellwhy*
> 
> I went and bought the rear exhaust fan you recommended (HF-14 non-PWM) and replaced my Mugen 5 CPU fan with a Cougar Vortex (https://www.amazon.com/Cougar-Vortex-Cooling-CF-V12HPB-Black/dp/B008N367IA?th=1) and I saw what seems like *no change in temperatures.*
> 
> I even moved the drive cage around and tried to make space for air to travel. Did you see a change in temperatures when you installed better fans? I didn't replace the intake fans, mind you, those are stock.
> 
> *My CPU Fan's CFM went from 51.17 to 70.5*
> *My Case Rear Exhaust Fan's CFM went from 66 MAX to 118.2 MAX*
> 
> *Here's a before with the stock fans:* (I know the rear exhaust is going the wrong way, it's an old pic)
> 
> The different fan settings on the back for the case fan speed seems to do nothing to temperatures either. Even if it did, the HF-14 is too loud to be acceptable on the highest setting. What's going on


With the changes you made I think you have negative pressure in your case. Basically your intake fans cannot keep up with your exhaust. Those 92mm front fans are only 24.6 CFM per fan for a total of 50.2 CFM of intake. Which matched well with your old exhaust fan. So you aren't providing any additional cooler air into your case and trying to pull air in though crevices and holes in the case.

So options are to get new intakes with higher CFM, more holes in the case or adding more/bigger intake fans.


----------



## claes

Did you ever reseat the cooler? If you forgot to take the sticker off the first time it probably needs a thorough alcohol cleaning. I know it's a pain, but cooler seating is usually the culprit.

The 7700k runs hot, and the 1080 ti isn't helping anything. *After reseating the cooler* and checking temps, I'd start looking at better intake fans.

Edit: Made an inaccurate statement, thought you had the HPs not the HF


----------



## sarcasin

Hey, made an account here to hopefully get help with a slightly strange request. When my Node 304 came in its original mobo power wire was dislocated from the physical button, and I finally got around to soldering it back on so it works properly after using a spare power button from an older case. However I managed to lose the plastic power button cap while moving apartments and while I could buy one I figured I'd just 3D print a personalized one for myself with a friend's printer. There seems to be absolutely no reference images on the internet of such a specific thing though, so I figured I'd see if anyone could possibly help, though I know it may be very inconvenient. I just need a pic of the top, side, and bottom in decent resolution.

Thank you to anyone who may be able to help!

(button in question in bottom right of frame)


----------



## SFernandez

Hi guys....I had a Node 304 and want to renew it, I want to change mobo because now it's working with a J1900 celeron and will need more power.
I want to install a i3, but don't know what mobo buy, I will need 6 SATA if possible or just 4 and install a minipci SATA duplicator.
Also need to change fans? It will be 24x7 power on. No need a gamer graphic board because I'm going to use it for 3D printing, torrent etc...and that's why have to change the processor to something better.


----------



## qwerewq

Hi team,

I need your advice.

I have FD Node 304 + X11SSV-Q + i7-6700T + 3x 3.5" disks + 1x 2.5" SSD for OS.

I need CPU COOLER.

I look at: http://noctua.at/en/nh-u14s/specification whould you approve it with 3 x 3.5" disks?

Thanks in advance.
Full setup with photos once done.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SFernandez*
> 
> Hi guys....I had a Node 304 and want to renew it, I want to change mobo because now it's working with a J1900 celeron and will need more power.
> I want to install a i3, but don't know what mobo buy, I will need 6 SATA if possible or just 4 and install a minipci SATA duplicator.
> Also need to change fans? It will be 24x7 power on. No need a gamer graphic board because I'm going to use it for 3D printing, torrent etc...and that's why have to change the processor to something better.


I would advice to check vendor recommended motherboards, I have chosen SuperMicro X11SSV-Q not sure if it fits your needs or price range.


----------



## Dimensive

I had a happy accident when I velcroed the PSU down right next to the motherboard. Created a nice little pocket up front to feed the GPU power and partly hide the PSU power cable in.


----------



## abba77

have not been back since my build a few years ago. i have a MSI 970 in the rig. Any 1080 or 1080ti cards known to fit without any modding?
current specs listed in sig. PSU included.
thanks.


----------



## AMDATI

1080ti's fit as long as they're not 2.5 slot cards. There is basically no GPU that is too long for the NODE 304, but if your PSU is more than 140mm wide, then you will likely have issues fitting because it will intersect right where the wires come out of your PSU.


----------



## abba77

will have to open and measure the length and compare to my 970. I think my season 650 psu is a 160mm modular unit. it works with my 970 as the connectors are all on the bottom edge. i think max length on the card could be 310mm, will have to confirm.
If not, i may have to change PSUs and get new shorter low profile cables. any source for shorter or low profile connector cables?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Seasonic G650 should work with any length GPU since connectors are on the bottom. GTX 1080 Ti should fit no problem as long as they are 2 slot cards and are shorter than 310mm.


----------



## DoubleC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> 
> 
> I had a happy accident when I velcroed the PSU down right next to the motherboard. Created a nice little pocket up front to feed the GPU power and partly hide the PSU power cable in.


Looks very nice!

I'm using the same PSU but can't get my cable management right. How did you velcroed your flipped PSU without the Node PSU holder?*

*After googl'ing found out what velcro is. Its a kind of tape, right? Coming from a non-English native country has its drawbacks


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleC*
> 
> Looks very nice!
> 
> I'm using the same PSU but can't get my cable management right. How did you velcroed your flipped PSU without the Node PSU holder?*
> 
> *After googl'ing found out what velcro is. Its a kind of tape, right? Coming from a non-English native country has its drawbacks


Thank you!

While Velcro has adhesive on the back the wiki page describes it best: "The fastener consisted of two components: a lineal fabric strip with tiny hooks that could "mate" with another fabric strip with smaller loops, attaching temporarily, until pulled apart."

The PSU holder is removable, so I took it out and reversed the PSU orientation so the cables wouldn't butt up against the graphics card. The Velcro is on the bottom around 2 edges of where the PSU fan is and holds is in place very well.


----------



## Ksyle

Hi everyone !

(pardon my english, i'm french and not really good at english)

After 5 years playing on notebook (no choice, as student.. Best config i ever had was a 765M) i decided to build a PC with a 1080 Ti, but unfortunately i can't set my PSU the way Dimensive did :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> 
> 
> I had a happy accident when I velcroed the PSU down right next to the motherboard. Created a nice little pocket up front to feed the GPU power and partly hide the PSU power cable in.


I still managed to make my 1080 Ti fit despite a 160mm modular PSU, by drilling holes in the case, replacing the PSU closer to the border in order to gain space for the cables coming out of it. Still, some cables touch the backplate of the GPU (not pushing it though). Here are some pictures of the setup :

  

All advices are welcomed !! Still much to do for cable management but no idea of what to do to improve it, and i guess i'll have to change the stock fractal fans for some noctua. Never tryed gaming with the case closed, and open case i get max 70°C on either CPU (i7 6700k not OC) and 1080 Ti (in PUBG)


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ksyle*
> 
> Hi everyone !
> 
> (pardon my english, i'm french and not really good at english)
> 
> After 5 years playing on notebook (no choice, as student.. Best config i ever had was a 765M) i decided to build a PC with a 1080 Ti, but unfortunately i can't set my PSU the way Dimensive did :
> I still managed to make my 1080 Ti fit despite a 160mm modular PSU, by drilling holes in the case, replacing the PSU closer to the border in order to gain space for the cables coming out of it. Still, some cables touch the backplate of the GPU (not pushing it though). Here are some pictures of the setup :
> 
> 
> 
> All advices are welcomed !! Still much to do for cable management but no idea of what to do to improve it, and i guess i'll have to change the stock fractal fans for some noctua. Never tryed gaming with the case closed, and open case i get max 70°C on either CPU (i7 6700k not OC) and 1080 Ti (in PUBG)


Like you, my first rog during studies was in this Node I still use as a NAS ?

@Dimensive probably actually used the well known "VELCRO" modification: remove the PSU bracket and mount the PSU the way you want.

You can indeed extend that idea to ssds so you won't have to use the hard drive bracket...

For the airflow, there's not much to do... I swapped the front 92mm fans but it didn't change a lot of things. Best mod would probably be replacing the GPU filter for something less restrictive, but I don't know with what (I had bought a Demciflex filter, but it didn't quite fit and I didn't do any measurement).

[Edit] Nice bracket mod by the way!


----------



## Dimensive

Yea, I used Velcro and reversed the power supply so my cables wouldn't butt up against the graphics card.


----------



## morencyam

I'm currently in the market for a Node 304 for a case swap and had a few questions first.

First, will a full length GPU fit is a standard ATX PSU that is full modular and only 140mm in length?

Second, my current case, Rajintek Styx, has a slim optical drive slot, which come is Handy from time to time. Do you think there is enough room between the front panel case chassis itself to mod an optical drive slot?

Third, how's the airflow? My plans were to use an AIO for the CPU on the back as exhaust is the two front 92mm fans, which will be replaced with noctua fans, as the intake. Do you think would be sufficient airflow for the AIO and GPU to get reasonable temperatures? Or should I have all 3 fans as intake?

Last, any tips or tricks for building in this little guy? I've been getting progressively smaller and smaller with my case selections. I started with a Corsair 700D, then a Thermaltake Core V1, now my current Rajintek Styx.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Quote:


> > First, will a full length GPU fit is a standard ATX PSU that is full modular and only 140mm in length?


Yes. The wires might touch the back of the GPU but it should be no issue if the PSU is 140mm in length.
Quote:


> > Second, my current case, Rajintek Styx, has a slim optical drive slot, which come is Handy from time to time. Do you think there is enough room between the front panel case chassis itself to mod an optical drive slot?


Probably so. People have stuffed 2.5" ssds behind the front panel with plenty of room to spare. It is brushed aluminum though, so not too sure how clean of a mod you'll be able to do.
Quote:


> > Third, how's the airflow? My plans were to use an AIO for the CPU on the back as exhaust is the two front 92mm fans, which will be replaced with noctua fans, as the intake. Do you think would be sufficient airflow for the AIO and GPU to get reasonable temperatures? Or should I have all 3 fans as intake?


Should be reasonable. I have the same setup, 120mm AIO in the back with stock 92mm fans in the front. I can get my i5-3570k to 4.4Ghz under reasonable temperatures. Front->back airflow with the GPU acting as an intake as well.
Quote:


> > Last, any tips or tricks for building in this little guy? I've been getting progressively smaller and smaller with my case selections. I started with a Corsair 700D, then a Thermaltake Core V1, now my current Rajintek Styx.


Make sure your GPU doesn't dump a ton of heat in the case. The Node 304 was my very first build I put together from start to end, so if I can do it(with a non-modular PSU at that) I'm sure you'll have no problem.


----------



## HZCH

@morencyam, about that slim optical drive mod, you won't be able to use the HDD brackets if you put it on the top of the front... but I'm bot a modder ?


----------



## morencyam

I had a brain fart last night. It was late and I had just gotten home from work. My plan was to mount the slim optical drive so that it loaded from the top. I now realize that would block the front intake fans, so that idea is pretty much trashed.


----------



## claes

I'd be worried about chassis temperatures with a 290x Gaming. It is going to get hot in there!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> I'd be worried about chassis temperatures with a 290x Gaming. It is going to get hot in there!


I hadn't updated my Sig Rig. I actually have a 980ti Reference now.


----------



## claes

Ah, reference exhaust should help then


----------



## morencyam

Received my 304 yesterday. I'm thinking about modding a window into the top


----------



## GaroRobe

Hi guys!

Well, I'm expecting my Node 304 delivered in a few days. The plan is to build DIY NAS with it.
The case seems to be fitting for that. Except for the hotswap cradles.

I used to own QNAP TS-401 and I do understand that it's much less of an issue in home server than in some Datacenter, but still I got an idea:

1. On aliexpress I found an interesting (and quite inexpensive) thing: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/6-Bays-Mobile-Rack-Backplane-Support-2-5-SATA-HDD-SSD-Hard-Drive-with-Cooling-Fan/32791168648.html?spm=2114.search0204.8.4.Jcuj0a



2. I'm not really going for HDDs larger than 2Tb yet and there are such 2.5'' drives

3. Thus, a questions for Node 304 gurus out there: Is it possible to hack in such an enclosure in place of factory mounts?

Or maybe there are better ways to fix-up a (some other?) hotswap bay?


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaroRobe*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Well, I'm expecting my Node 304 delivered in a few days. The plan is to build DIY NAS with it.
> The case seems to be fitting for that. Except for the hotswap cradles.
> 
> I used to own QNAP TS-401 and I do understand that it's much less of an issue in home server than in some Datacenter, but still I got an idea:
> 
> 1. On aliexpress I found an interesting (and quite inexpensive) thing: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/6-Bays-Mobile-Rack-Backplane-Support-2-5-SATA-HDD-SSD-Hard-Drive-with-Cooling-Fan/32791168648.html?spm=2114.search0204.8.4.Jcuj0a
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I'm not really going for HDDs larger than 2Tb yet and there are such 2.5'' drives
> 
> 3. Thus, a questions for Node 304 gurus out there: Is it possible to hack in such an enclosure in place of factory mounts?
> 
> Or maybe there are better ways to fix-up a (some other?) hotswap bay?


I did something very similar to what you are looking to do. It was quite a bit of work, but I like doing that sort of thing. I basically built a custom 5.25" drive cage, welded it in, opened up the front, filled and smoothed out the front, and put the front panel on hinges.





But to be quite honest, unless you want to do all that, I would just go with the Fractal Core 500. This has a 5.25" slot so dropping that 6 bay enclosure would be super simple. Just a thought.


----------



## morencyam

Started my case swap from the Raijintek Styx to the Node 304 over the weekend and got it mostly finished yesterday. Managed to squeeze in an H80i with push+pull fans for the CPU, standard ATX PSU and 980 Ti. Plus using a Corsair Commander Mini to control all the fans and monitor the pump.


----------



## Loladinas

Since I can never bring myself to go through with my plans to mod my 304 for better airflow I guess I could just show it as it is. Despite CPU and GPU staying cool as a cucumber with reversed airflow, some of the motherboard components get quite toasty. I suppose that's just the reality of overclocking an IB i7 on this particular motherboard.


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> some of the motherboard components get quite toasty.


Add a fan to the heatsink?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Add a fan to the heatsink?


There's not much room for it. There's barely a gap between the VRM daughterboard and the CPU heatsink. There's really just not enough space to put on a decent heatsink on the VRM. I suppose a top-down flow CPU heatsink would do wonders for it tho.


----------



## claes

Ah, didn't notice the daughterboard, but have you considered 120mm?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Ah, didn't notice the daughterboard, but have you considered 120mm?


A 120mm what? There's certainly no room for a fan that large







And if you meant "a 120mm CLC", well, I already have a 280mm BeQuiet! sitting on a shelf, waiting for me to get off my lazy backside...


----------



## claes

Sorry, I think we misunderstood each other - I meant adding fans to the NH-D14 heatsink, not the VRM/daughterboard







I know CPU temperatures are not your problem but forcing air by the daughterboard ought to help cool it a little.


----------



## walker15130

I think there's definitely a room there. Even a 140mm fan with 120mm mounts (stock one) should fit, as it doesn't have corners poking out of radiator outline, while covering more area around bare heatpipes.

Puting one or two fans inside and/or in front of D14 is worth trying IMO.

I will be switching my psu to SFX, so our builds should look alike. I'll see how yours plays out.


Spoiler: Warning: Cables


----------



## Loladinas

Oh, a 120 fan would fit just fine between the D14 stacks; I've had it running like that for over a year before switching out two Noctua F12's to a single 140mm BQ! fan. The issue with running D14 with a fan in the midle is that... it's just not worth it. Due to how it's built. There's very little space between the fin stack and running any fan there results in a high pitched whine. The roughly 2c temperature difference I'd get isn't worth it since I'm already not even breaking 60c under Prime95 at 4.5GHz.

It doesn't do anything for VRM temps, I've tried. It needs either direct airflow or a larger heatsink.


----------



## domagoj zg

Hi everybody for my first post!

I just wanted give some input on 2.5 slots GPU installing. So, I basically gambled after red some of your posts and installed Palit 1060 3GB:
http://www.palit.com/palit/vgapro.php?id=2689&lang=en&pn=NE51060015F9-1060J&tab=ov

Card is stated 2.5 slots width and IT DOESN'T FIT. Side grill has to be removed, although card looks to me as 2.8 slots wide, reallly hefty card with a 3mm backplate. Card is really quiet in games and 0 rpm in desktop so having disk trays removed whole system is as silent as it was even when open like this. Hope that helps someone. Go for 2 slot card like gygabyte 1060. 2 HDDs I laced up with rubber laces and put into 92mm fan slots, so whole case is really good ventilated.
Cheers!

EDIT REASON: Wrong link added.


----------



## .theMetal

Welcome!

That is a pretty wide card. I would personally grab one of these: 280mm magnetic fan filter. No holes to drill or anything and it will keep some dust out of your card.


----------



## Sky2934

Hello,

I've been a Node 304 owner since 2015 and I've decided to keep the case and upgrade everything inside. I have some questions in regards to HDD/SSD placements and the potential to install a NH‑D15 cooler to replace my NH-U12S.

Quick New Rig Setup:
i7-8700K
Asus ROG Strix Z370‑I
SeaSonic G-Series (Length: 160 mm)
MSI - GeForce GTX 1080 8GB GAMING X 8G
G.Skill - Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory (Height: 42 mm / 1.65 inch)
2 SSD's
1 WD Red HDD

HDD/SSD Placements:
In my current setup I am using 1 drive bay to hold a SSD and HDD. In my new setup I plan to have 2 SSD and 1 HDD, I was thinking of removing the drive bay to allow for more air flow (would this make a big difference?). I've seen builds on here where they would place the HDD/SSD on top of the PSU (fans facing down) and I'm concerned about heat, static, and vibrations for the HDD. Would placing some sort of anti-static anti-vibration foam between PSU and HDD and maybe securing it with velcro or sticky tape do the trick? I am also thinking about sticking the SSD's on the front of the case with velcro/sticky tape to secure it.

NH-D15:
I've seen that it is definitely possible to fit this in the case when you take out the drive cages and have a low height RAM. It seems that I can move the front fan higher to allow room for RAM clearance. I've also read on here previously that there is a 183 mm of cooler height clearance, rather than the specified 165 mm. Anyone have insights on this and/or recommendations if I were to pursue this? If not, may end up getting the NH-D15S instead if I really do need the upgrade.

Thanks!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky2934*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I've been a Node 304 owner since 2015 and I've decided to keep the case and upgrade everything inside. I have some questions in regards to HDD/SSD placements and the potential to install a NH‑D15 cooler to replace my NH-U12S.
> 
> Quick New Rig Setup:
> i7-8700K
> Asus ROG Strix Z370‑I
> SeaSonic G-Series (Length: 160 mm)
> MSI - GeForce GTX 1080 8GB GAMING X 8G
> G.Skill - Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory (Height: 42 mm / 1.65 inch)
> 2 SSD's
> 1 WD Red HDD
> 
> HDD/SSD Placements:
> In my current setup I am using 1 drive bay to hold a SSD and HDD. In my new setup I plan to have 2 SSD and 1 HDD, I was thinking of removing the drive bay to allow for more air flow (would this make a big difference?). I've seen builds on here where they would place the HDD/SSD on top of the PSU (fans facing down) and I'm concerned about heat, static, and vibrations for the HDD. Would placing some sort of anti-static anti-vibration foam between PSU and HDD and maybe securing it with velcro or sticky tape do the trick? I am also thinking about sticking the SSD's on the front of the case with velcro/sticky tape to secure it.
> 
> NH-D15:
> I've seen that it is definitely possible to fit this in the case when you take out the drive cages and have a low height RAM. It seems that I can move the front fan higher to allow room for RAM clearance. I've also read on here previously that there is a 183 mm of cooler height clearance, rather than the specified 165 mm. Anyone have insights on this and/or recommendations if I were to pursue this? If not, may end up getting the NH-D15S instead if I really do need the upgrade.
> 
> Thanks!


I'd be concerned with PSU interfering with the GPU. I have a 140mm PSU and a GTX 980ti and some of the modular cables are touching the GPU. You can see a few pictures I posted a few posts back for reference.

I do have my SSD mounting on top of my PSU using Velcro without any issues, but I don't have a regular HDD, so I can't offer any input on that


----------



## Sky2934

Hey thanks for the reply,

I've looked into this as well as my current setup I'm using XFX Radeon R9 290X Double Dissipation Edition Graphics Card (295 mm x 143 mm x 42 mm) with the Corsair - CX 600W (150 mm) and I have PSU wires in contact with the back of the graphics card. The MSI GTX 1080 (279 mm x 149 mm x 42 mm)




I've seen that the SeaSonic G-Series (160 mm) was recommended on here due to the modular cables being on the bottom end which allows for wiring of the cables to not interfere with a full size graphics card. I've also heard that this PSU is pretty quiet which I am building towards a more silent build. I am open to other PSU's that will not conflict with the graphics card and/or just a quiet if not more than the G-Series.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky2934*
> 
> Hey thanks for the reply,
> 
> I've looked into this as well as my current setup I'm using XFX Radeon R9 290X Double Dissipation Edition Graphics Card (295 mm x 143 mm x 42 mm) with the Corsair - CX 600W (150 mm) and I have PSU wires in contact with the back of the graphics card. The MSI GTX 1080 (279 mm x 149 mm x 42 mm)
> 
> I've seen that the SeaSonic G-Series (160 mm) was recommended on here due to the modular cables being on the bottom end which allows for wiring of the cables to not interfere with a full size graphics card. I've also heard that this PSU is pretty quiet which I am building towards a more silent build. I am open to other PSU's that will not conflict with the graphics card and/or just a quiet if not more than the G-Series.


I use a Silverstone Strider Platinum, which is 140mm, and like it. I'll take some pictures when I get home from work to show you the clearance between the GPU and PSU. I can hear it at all over my Corsair H80i or the PSU fan when gaming. Even sitting idle the entire system is nearly silent.

I've also heard good things about the Cooler master V series PSUs, which are also 140mm.

The other option is an SFX unit. But I've heard that some of them can get somewhat loud


----------



## .theMetal

The Silverstone would be a great choice because you can get this along with it: Short Cable Kit

Having half length cables really helps reduce clutter in this case


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> The Silverstone would be a great choice because you can get this along with it: Short Cable Kit
> 
> Having half length cables really helps reduce clutter in this case


Agreed. I have the short cable kit as well and it really helps cable management


----------



## Sky2934

Silverstone setup sounds good and I am definitely interested in seeing how the PSU is set up in your rig. I'll have to look into this and see.

Thanks for the replies!

-Update- Well it seems that the G-Series PSU I've purchased already through SuperBiiz may cost me shipping + a 15% restocking fee if I choose to return it even though it is an unopened box. I may be SOL and might have to stick with this setup...

I did take a look at some pictures of Node 304 builds with the G-Series with different graphics cards (MSI GeForce 970 GTX, GeForce GTX 780 Ti, Radeon R9 390) on PCPartPicker and it still seem's doable.


----------



## bobzbobz

*Looking for recommendations on upgrading node 304 for overclocking*

Hi

My Node 304 setup is getting older and now I am looking to overclock my components to squeeze out the last drops.

*CPU*: Intel Core i5 3750K
*MB*: Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI
*GFX*: ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU mini
*RAM*: 8GB Kingston HyperX Beast
*PSU*: Corsair RM650 PSU

I am thinking of rearranging the SSD (to the front) and the HDD (on top of PSU) to get rid of the top cages.
I have bought an Noctua NH-U12S to help me cool the overclocked CPU.
Now I am looking to upgrade the case fans (I havent bought anything yet):

Nocuta NF-A14 (rear)
2x Noctua NF-A9 (front)
Like many others I am running in to a problem when it comes to SYS_FAN headers as GA-Z77N-WIFI only has 1.

*Does anyone have any recommendations on how to connect theese fans, with proper respect to cable management?*

Any other tips on (my) case-setup is met with open arms









I was thinking of connecting the NF-A14 PWM to the SYS_FAN and then get 2x FLX NF-A9 and connect them to the built-in fan-regulator but this requires a 4-pin power cable which is another (unnessecary) fill to the tight case.
Another options could be to buy the Noctua NA-FC1 and connect all 3 fans (PWM) to the SYS_FAN - I know it requires SATA-power, but I could possibly grab that from an already existing SSD/HDD cable. But would connecting all 3 to same header result in wierd fan auto control?

Regards,
Soren


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobzbobz*
> 
> *Looking for recommendations on upgrading node 304 for overclocking*
> 
> Hi
> 
> My Node 304 setup is getting older and now I am looking to overclock my components to squeeze out the last drops.
> 
> *CPU*: Intel Core i5 3750K
> *MB*: Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI
> *GFX*: ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU mini
> *RAM*: 8GB Kingston HyperX Beast
> *PSU*: Corsair RM650 PSU
> 
> I am thinking of rearranging the SSD (to the front) and the HDD (on top of PSU) to get rid of the top cages.
> I have bought an Noctua NH-U12S to help me cool the overclocked CPU.
> Now I am looking to upgrade the case fans (I havent bought anything yet):
> 
> Nocuta NF-A14 (rear)
> 2x Noctua NF-A9 (front)
> Like many others I am running in to a problem when it comes to SYS_FAN headers as GA-Z77N-WIFI only has 1.
> 
> *Does anyone have any recommendations on how to connect theese fans, with proper respect to cable management?*
> 
> Any other tips on (my) case-setup is met with open arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of connecting the NF-A14 PWM to the SYS_FAN and then get 2x FLX NF-A9 and connect them to the built-in fan-regulator but this requires a 4-pin power cable which is another (unnessecary) fill to the tight case.
> Another options could be to buy the Noctua NA-FC1 and connect all 3 fans (PWM) to the SYS_FAN - I know it requires SATA-power, but I could possibly grab that from an already existing SSD/HDD cable. But would connecting all 3 to same header result in wierd fan auto control?
> 
> Regards,
> Soren


I would put the 92mm fans on the sys_fan header instead of the 140mm one, but I haven't tried your suggestions so why not?

What I tried (before tinkering with other cases) was to remove the 140mm fan and slap another Nf-F12 on the NH-U12S - just remember to use the dedicated rubber corners that are thicker, or your cooling setup is going to make a weird sound...

All you said (SSD in the front, HDD scratched on too of psu) is good. Just be a little creative and use the structure of the Node ?


----------



## Alowan

Hi, new to the forum and new to the fractal node 304 owners club.

Been a while since I built a pc but wanted to change my OC large tower to a smaller footprint (GF had an effect)

So I am building a new pc in fractal 304.

My components are:
Intel Core i7-7700K
ASUS ROG Strix B250I Gaming
Noctua NH-U14S
Corsair TX550M, 550W (new gold standard one)
HyperX Fury DDR4 2400MHz 16GB

EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC Gaming Black

I read most of the thread and I can see that a 15cm PSU can be a bit of a problem with 1080ti.
I also noticed that the "requirement" for the gpu is 600W but as far as I can see the system not OC'ed does not peak anywhere close to that.

Any pointers or things I should consider putting this together in this case? (should I get something like Corsair SF600 or similar in dimensions)


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alowan*
> 
> Hi, new to the forum and new to the fractal node 304 owners club.
> 
> Been a while since I built a pc but wanted to change my OC large tower to a smaller footprint (GF had an effect)
> 
> So I am building a new pc in fractal 304.
> 
> My components are:
> Intel Core i7-7700K
> ASUS ROG Strix B250I Gaming
> Noctua NH-U14S
> Corsair TX550M, 550W (new gold standard one)
> HyperX Fury DDR4 2400MHz 16GB
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC Gaming Black
> 
> I read most of the thread and I can see that a 15cm PSU can be a bit of a problem with 1080ti.
> I also noticed that the "requirement" for the gpu is 600W but as far as I can see the system not OC'ed does not peak anywhere close to that.
> 
> Any pointers or things I should consider putting this together in this case? (should I get something like Corsair SF600 or similar in dimensions)


A 150mm psu will be really tight [edit] especially if yours is fully modular. You'll have to firmly bend the cables -
Something most people here did. You could otherwise unscrew the psu bracket and scratch the psu on the floor...

Or get a 140mm one that is listed here, but it's not quite up to date...

I had bought a Cooler Master V750 full modular: it's 140mm, but it's overpriced and I gave it to someone.

A Corsair SF600 would be ideal to work with, but you'll have to scratch it or buy an sfx-to-atx bracket. Plus, I'm very sensible about fan noise, so I don't know if I can trust its noise...

If you already have a 160mm PSU, just remove the bracket, fix it with double sided scratch tape and call it a day ?


----------



## Alowan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> A Corsair SF600 would be ideal to work with, but you'll have to scratch it or buy an sfx-to-atx bracket. Plus, I'm very sensible about fan noise, so I don't know if I can trust its noise...
> 
> If you already have a 160mm PSU, just remove the bracket, fix it with double sided scratch tape and call it a day ?


Actually the SF600 is listed as ATX bracket so I thought it was that... but now I realise it is not







- but it is know to bit a bit more noisy..
Another option is the Seasonic Focus+ 750W 85+ it is 14 cm long and 15 wide.. (but I dont know if the extra 1cm width is a problem in the fractal 304)

Aka would a 15cm wide psu be a problem - as it would leave less space for the motherboard?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Width isnt a problem since it is standardized


----------



## HZCH

Yep, width is not a problem as its standardized for ATX psus - as is height. But height will be with an SFX psu, as they're smaller on purpose - that's why you can't screw an sfx psu in am atx bracket: the holes don't align. I've taken one from Silverstone laying around when I put an SF450 in my very own Node (now a mediaserver).

See that picture I've totally not get on the internet...


----------



## colordeficiency

Anyone else having issues with the front panel mic and audio output crosstalking? If I were to use both the mic and audio port on the front panel, my discord can hear whatever I am playing (softly). The problem doesn't happen if I were to connect the mic directly to the mobo via the back port and audio out from front panel.

Suspect its some poor shielding on the connectors or the front panel. I tried the scoring method fro the USB audio issue but the problem still persist. Do I need to score it deeper, but that is to separate the grounding of the audio and the USB only.

Please advise, I love this casing but this issue is bugging me and damn irritating.


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I've gotten replacement front panel headers on the Node 304 because I thought mine were defective at first. Nope, front panel stuff just plain sucks. Don't bother. Plug you stuff into the back, directly into the motherboard. 3.5mm TRS extensions are cheap and would work better than trying to get the front panel headers to work better.


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Tech Nub*
> 
> I've gotten replacement front panel headers on the Node 304 because I thought mine were defective at first. Nope, front panel stuff just plain sucks. Don't bother. Plug you stuff into the back, directly into the motherboard. 3.5mm TRS extensions are cheap and would work better than trying to get the front panel headers to work better.


You know, it reminds me of an early issue the Node had with the front jacks PCB, with interferences when a headphone was plugged in. You might want to check that, I remember cutting something with a knife...


----------



## Some Tech Nub

I tried that back when I got my case to no avail. Now that I've got schiit it's less of an issue nowadays though.


----------



## Sky2934

I got around to finishing my build last Wednesday when my CPU finally came. This was my first time trying cable management and it turned out pretty well.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Specs (PCPartPicker):*
- i7-8700K
- ASUS ROG Strix Z370-I
- MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X
- G.Skill DDR4 3200 MHz 16GB (8GBx2)
- SeaSonic G-Series 650W
- Noctua fans & CPU Cooler (NF-B9 x2, NF-A14, & NH-U12S)

*Pictures (


http://imgur.com/1qcvz

):*




- The PSU's ATX motherboard power cable which was huge and hard to align or tuck away. So instead I made it arch over in attempt to create a clear passageway for air flow.


- I was playing around with the idea of using a zip tie to secure the 2nd SSD to the drive bay. By zip tieing the SSD I was able to offset the outlets so that it didn't conflict with the HDD's outlets. This may not have looked as clean with the SATA sticking around the back of the case, I could have moved the SATA cable through the front of the motherboard, I can definitely adjust this in the future. Another option is to move this SSD to the front of the case with some Velcro strips in the future.


- Despite the SeaSonic G-Series PSU being 160 mm, there was definitely space in between the graphics card's backplate. I did not feel the need to remove the case's PSU rack and move the PSU further away. The PSU's modular connectors being at the bottom did not conflict with the large GTX 1080 which was perfect.


- The RAM in this picture looks like it was being pushed by the cooler but that is not the case, the RAM looks perfectly fine while its heat sink just looked a bit off. The CPU cooler fit snugly in there and there was little to no force pushing against the RAM from the CPU cooler itself. I was a bit afraid of RAM clearance with this build before since this RAM was 42 mm in height compared to my old setup at 40 mm.

*Sound & Temps:*
- With the Noctua fans and the MSI's GTX 1080 Gaming X (fans not spinning under 60°C), the computer is extremely quiet idle with the most noise coming from the read/write on the 5400 RPM WD Red HDD. Changing the stock Fractal fans for the Noctua was night and day in terms of fan sound. The 8700K and GTX 1080 runs at decent temperatures at stock in this case with temps at Idle: GPU = 50-60°C & CPU = ~30°C, under gaming load (Destiny 2, Overwatch): GPU = ~60-69°C & CPU = ~60-70°C. The only catch was that the GTX 1080 had some small audible coil whine which seemed amplified due to the lack of noise coming from the fans.


----------



## Fractal Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colordeficiency*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with the front panel mic and audio output crosstalking? If I were to use both the mic and audio port on the front panel, my discord can hear whatever I am playing (softly). The problem doesn't happen if I were to connect the mic directly to the mobo via the back port and audio out from front panel.
> 
> Suspect its some poor shielding on the connectors or the front panel. I tried the scoring method fro the USB audio issue but the problem still persist. Do I need to score it deeper, but that is to separate the grounding of the audio and the USB only.
> 
> Please advise, I love this casing but this issue is bugging me and damn irritating.


Hard to say for sure whether it's an issue with with ports or the wiring, but we could always try replacing them to see if it solves the problem. Crosstalk isn't a complaint we hear often, but audio jacks in general can sometimes be a bit on the finicky side so it's certainly possible something's gone awry between the board one or more of the ports. I'd get in touch with our support team at support.fractal-design.com and see what they suggest.


----------



## colordeficiency

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fractal Design*
> 
> Hard to say for sure whether it's an issue with with ports or the wiring, but we could always try replacing them to see if it solves the problem. Crosstalk isn't a complaint we hear often, but audio jacks in general can sometimes be a bit on the finicky side so it's certainly possible something's gone awry between the board one or more of the ports. I'd get in touch with our support team at support.fractal-design.com and see what they suggest.


That'd be awesome!


----------



## DuckAnt

So I'm looking into switching my MSI GeForce GTX 1080 GAMING X - 8GB out with a MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti GAMING X - 11GB instead.

Has anyone had success with making space to this specific card in the 304?


----------



## YukonTK421

*MINI TROOPER*


Hello all, just wanted to introduce myself and submit my rig for the club. Having a healthy enthusiasm for Star Wars and specifically the classic stormtroopers, I decided to build a rig a couple years ago with an homage to them. Due to my procrastination it took me much longer than it should've as you'll notice the hardware isn't top-of-the-line anymore. But at least I can share some pics and thoughts of the final build with you. Hope you enjoy.

Case: Fractal Design Node 304 (White)
CPU: Intel i5 4690K
Motherboard: Msi Z97i Gaming ACK
RAM: Kingston Fury HyperX 8GB
Videocard: Asus Strix GTX 970 OC
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 500GB
PSU: Silverstone SX600-G 600W
CPU water block: EK-Supremacy EVO - Acetal
Vcard water block: EK-FC970 GTX Strix - Acetal+Nickel
Pump: EK-XRES 100 D5 Vario
Radiators: Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis 120 GTS and M92 GTX
Fittings: Monsoon Hardline Free Center 1/2" (13mm)
Tubing: 1/2' (13mm) PETG (White)



Quick overview here from left to right; repainted front panel mesh, 92mm intake through the radiator, psu rotated to face the mobo pins, heatsinks sanded and repainted white and 140mm exhaust pulling through rad and adapter.



Behind the front panel, SSD with dork sticker.



The repaint I did here was a subtle homage to the nose vents on the trooper's helmet. I used semi and flat black with painter's tape as a spacer.



After sleeving the wiring I just ran the cables as flat as possible underneath the mobo. The 24-pin just didn't have enough room unfortunately so I re-pinned with white wire. The power supply cable was too long as in most cases I see, so I spliced the length in staggered points then heatshrinked and sleeved it.



I didn't have the front fans connected when this pic was taken but I ran the wires up in the support beam along the left and hot glued them in place.



Best pic I could take of the wires running along the bottom, it is tight in there!

Well, that's about it for the build, hope you liked it and if there's any questions don't hesitate to ask. I would like to thank the local tech store Triniti Technology for helping out with the parts and delivery.

And thank you overclock.net for the terrific website. Take care!


----------



## abba77

awesome work. the one thing i wish i could do was re-sleeve and change the length of most of the cables. they take up so much space unnecessarily and impede airflow and collect dust.
that silverstone psu looks awesome for the size. the seasonic i have is great but the its not fully modular, especially the 24pin cable.

how is the PSU attached?


----------



## YukonTK421

Thank you for the comment, appreciate it.

As for the PSU, it's been slightly modified to be screwed right to the base of the case.



As you can see from this stock photo, there are four good spots to anchor the PSU to the case. I simply marked their positions on the case, removed them, drilled appropriate sized holes into the case and fastened the PSU to the base with slightly longer screws.

On a side note, I would not recommend this PSU to future builders as the 80mm fans roars over the rest of the fans when it spins up. Had the Corsair SF600 (92mm fan) been available at the time, I would have bought that one instead.


----------



## peetah

Hi everyone, keen to join up with the Node304 club.

After over a month of waiting, delays and a pile of computer parts waiting to be put together I'm finally almost ready to put together my new toy. Been a long journey with first the CPU being on a month long backorder to my motherboard I ordered from the states going walkies to the CPU being delayed another week at least. Now my newest issue - Amazon cancelling my order for my Cryorig H7 HSF and Club3D DP to HDMI cable.

So I'm after some advice on what CPU Cooler to get. I'm trying to build a HTPC/Gaming machine hybrid which will be housed in a TV cabinet in my room so trying to get it as quiet as possible while still meeting the functionality and requirements of the HP N40L it will be replacing - namely drive support. I'm planning on using all 3 drive brackets so am after some advice which cooler to go. Not sure why I decided on the H7 originally but was thinking of getting a Noctua since they're a bit more accessible for me (I live in Australia) - but which one will fit with 3 drive brackets. Also a bit of a brand whore so Noctua, Cryorig, beQuiet! are the brands I've been considering with Noctua probably being the easiest to get.

I've read through numerous pages and can't seem to find the right combo of search terms to get at that info. I saw a list from a few years ago of candidate coolers that might fit but am wondering whether or not that's outdated by now.

My Build:
CPU: Intel i7 8700 (STILL WAITING ON THIS - DUE ANY DAY NOW)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB
Motherboard: AsRock Z370m-ITX
SSD: Samsung EVO 850 M2 500GB (Trust the nvme model to go on sale 2 weeks after I purchased this)
HDD: Transplanting 4 Mechanical HDDs from my N40L to this machine + 1x spare 2TB.
GPU: Gigabyte GTX1070Mini
PSU: Corsair SF600 + SFF to ATX Adapter
Case: Fractal Node 304 of course


----------



## Qernek

Hello im making a build with Node 304 but i have a dude about a good and silent power supply...

My Build:
*CPU:* Intel - Core i7-8700K 3.7GHz 6-Core
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua - NH-U14S 55.0 CFM
*Motherboard:* Asus - ROG Strix Z370-I Gaming Mini ITX LGA1151
*Storage:*Samsung - 960 PRO 512GB M.2-2280 and Western Digital - Red 6TB 3.5"
*Video Card:* GTX 1080
*Case:*Fractal Design - Node 304

*Power Supply:*
-be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W CM
-SeaSonic - G 550W 80+ Gold (i dont know if this PS is noisy)

I hope can help me to choise one ... thx


----------



## exileut

Has anyone tried fitting a 140/200mm fan in front with cutting? SFX-L PSU taped down, no drives.
13,300mm2 for two 92mm fans.
15,400mm2 for one 140mm fan.
31,450mm2 for one 200mm fan.
Even with the PSU blocking 8190mm2 at the bottom, it would be a huge increase in intake volume. (Not my image and not to scale)








https://pcpartpicker.com/user/Exileut/saved/FpWkcf
*CPU:* Intel - Core i7-8700K 3.7GHz 6-Core
*Video Card:* Nvidia - GTX 1080 Ti
*Motherboard:* Asus - ROG Strix Z370-I Gaming m-ITX
*Memory:* 2x16GB 3200Mhz
*Cooler:* Noctua - NH-D15
*Storage:* Samsung - 960 PRO 512GB
*Case:* Fractal Design - Node 304
*Power Supply:* Silverstone - 700W SFX-L
*Rear Fan:* Noctua - NF-A14 140mm
*Front Fan(s):* Noctua - NF-A9/A14/A20 92mm/140mm/200mm


----------



## Jdizzle34

Good morning,

Having wanted to build a PC using the Node 304, I have finally bought this and had it delivered. This forum has been an incredible point of reference especially for someone who has never built a PC before. I have used a lot of advice from here and from PC Part Picker, I now feel I am ready to finalise my build and place the order. The purpose of my build is primarily gaming and web browsing. I really love graphics and want a build that I can play all of the latest games at 1440P with Ultra settings. I have already purchased the monitor due to it being available locally on eBay for £375 (brand new xmas unwanted gift). This is what has kick started the build and why I am at this point.

I have just want to make sure I am on the right track. My main concern is around keeping the system cool, maximising the airflow and being quiet whilst getting the most of the system. Obviously I understand there will be compromises due to the size of the case and the chosen components but just want to get the most efficient combination as possible. First of all, please see my build below:

*CPU*: Intel - Core i5-8600K 3.6GHz 6-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler*: Noctua - NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
*Motherboard*: Asus - ROG Strix Z370-I Gaming Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
*Memory*: Corsair - Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory
*Storage*: Samsung - 850 EVO 1TB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
*GPU*: Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 ???
*Case*: Fractal Design - Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased)
*Power Supply*: Silverstone - 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply (Purchased)
*Cabling*: Silverstone Short Cable Kit (Purchased)
*Monitor*: Dell - S2716DG 27.0" 2560x1440 144Hz Monitor (Purchased)

1. The CPU will be overclocked professionally to 4.8GHz so from my extensive reading the Noctua - NH-U12S seems the most suitable suggestion due to size and cooling. NH-U14S was under serious consideration but looking at some peoples photo's it seems just like a very tight fit. I cleared the EVO 212 from my list due to people saying that this would only be good for moderately overclocking. I have checked Noctua MOBO's compatibility with Asus - ROG Strix Z370-I Gaming Mini ITX and both are good. So really, this was just to confirm my thinking is correct?

2. I have gone with the M.2 SSD just so I can remove the support bar and remove the need for the drive bays and cabling so this better airflow around the case. I know only 1TB may end up not being enough but I could eventually end up copying what other people have done and velcroing an additional an HDD or SSD to the PSU. I always wondered if this was suitable due to the heat generated from the PSU affecting the HDD or SSD?

3. From reading on the Case fans, the general consensus is to upgrade these to Noctua ones too for better acoustic and performance. Is there a benefit for these to be PWN fans and look at way of having these hooked up to the MOBO using a splitter or would it be fine just hooking these up to the PSU via the fan controller. I have seen 1 to 3 splitters on Amazon but wasn't sure if it is worth it?

4. My final and main question is around the GPU selection. I have settled on the GTX 1080 but due to the 20 to choose from I am completely stuck on a selection mainly because of the considerations and concerns. From reading loads on this forum, a major problem is the GPU dumping hot air into the case which then feeds back into the CPU cooler and heats up the CPU. I am guessing there is no way to avoid this to but I wanted to try and lessen the impact of this if possible. So my question is there a type of GPU that will really help with this issue? I had narrowed it down to the following GPU's but all of them seem to have their own issues from doing my research:

*MSI GAMING X* - lots of people seem to say this suffers from coil whine and having listened to what that sounds like, I really want to try and avoid this as the PC will be placed in the lounge and will probably annoy my gf watching TV!

*EVGA FTW* - This suffered from a thermal problem at the release (Tom's Hardware), I assume they have probably fixed this problem for future releases but wasn't too sure

*ZOTAC MINI* - loved the look at this one but a lot of people saying due to the smaller size, it heats up a lot quicker and doesn't near the performance of the two above

*ASUS STRIX* - Liked the idea because same as MOBO but this really long and worried about the fit in the already tight space! What does the additional fan do on the 3 fan model 1080's??

I am completely open for ideas for the GPU so any guidance would be great?

Apologies for the really long post and will probably put people off replying but just a bit nervous as my first ever build and want it to be perfect. Any advice on the above or just general advice would of course be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## exileut

Forum seems pretty dead, but I would definitely get a Noctua NH-D15 for cooling on any overclock. It fits in the case fine after removing hard drive mounts.


----------



## HZCH

I second @exileut suggestion for overclock, nut I'll add you gotta get an NH-D15S. Goes with better clearance for the PCI-E slot, you only loose one to two degrees at max speed, and if you put any hard drive in the front cage, you won't be bothered by its cable.

About the GPU, don't know... I was happy with my Strix 980 in it, but my Ti won't fit anymore ?
Don't go wirh the Mini Zotac, it deserves to be warercooled in specialty builds. I would go for a Strix if it fits or an MSI, and pray for tge coilwhine. I actually had a lot of coilwhine with my GTX980, but it disappeared whem i changed my PSU...

Finally, yes, change those weak front fans. That's the first thing I did, and the advices on this thread are the very reason I started lurking OCN ?


----------



## exileut

37mm - Standard dual slot
42mm - MSI Gaming X - YES
44mm - Probably the max?
48mm - MSI X Trio - NO
52mm - Asus Strix - NO
55mm - Gigabyte Aorus - NO

1080 Ti benefits greatly from proper cooling. Three slot (48mm+) coolers are recommended.

Replacing the 92mm intake fans with one 200mm seems fantastic. Does anyone actually own the case and can take measurements? It looks like the main problem is the huge usb cords crossing the front of the case.
Time to get out the angle grinder...


----------



## HZCH

What? No, wait... I don't have the numbers under my hand, but haven't all those 200mm fans crappy airflow? Plus, the newest one (a noctua) is 30mm thick, like most of those fans...

I would clearly advise against 200mm fans. Go for a 140mm fan in front; you might even have enough space to move it a bit on the right: you might loose the usb ports, but gain a little length for the GPU?


----------



## exileut

Poor airflow? The sites I read all had glowing reviews. I doubt it will fit, the total case height it 210mm. If I ever end up building it, I would test max overclocks before buying any fans or modifying the case.


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exileut*
> 
> Poor airflow? The sites I read all had glowing reviews. I doubt it will fit, the total case height it 210mm. If I ever end up building it, I would test max overclocks before buying any fans or modifying the case.


Which websites?? The only one I trust now about fans is thermalbench, also vecause of its sound pressure measurement.

Whixh fans are you looking for?


----------



## claes

Noctua is pretty good: http://www.overclockers.com/noctua-nf-a20-fan-review/
180mm fan might be better: http://thermalbench.com/2015/06/18/silverstone-fm181-180mm-fan/


----------



## exileut

I am still waiting for the right time to build. I feel comfortable with every component except the GPU. The architecture is 20 months old. They still have five cards faster than AMD at the top end.

Almost every 1080 Ti has disappeared from online retailers in the last week. Does this mean NVidia will announce GV104 at GDC in March? I doubt it. No reason to compete with themselves.


----------



## xxxmoscoxxx

Hi, i see many of the Node 304 owner's have swapped original case fans with noctuas. Does this really improve airflow and temperatures? Or it is only for "aesthetic"?


----------



## sremick

xxxmoscoxxx said:


> Hi, i see many of the Node 304 owner's have swapped original case fans with noctuas. Does this really improve airflow and temperatures? Or it is only for "aesthetic"?


For me it was sound. I also replaced my CPU fan w/ Noctua and got a fanless power supply. My system is now virtually silent except for a slight sound of air passing through it, which is amazing considering 6 hard drives.


----------



## xxxmoscoxxx

sremick said:


> For me it was sound. I also replaced my CPU fan w/ Noctua and got a fanless power supply. My system is now virtually silent except for a slight sound of air passing through it, which is amazing considering 6 hard drives.


Thx for the answer. 
I have stock fractal fans, and they are virtually inaudible. Noctuas are even more silent?


----------



## ultimahwhat

xxxmoscoxxx said:


> sremick said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me it was sound. I also replaced my CPU fan w/ Noctua and got a fanless power supply. My system is now virtually silent except for a slight sound of air passing through it, which is amazing considering 6 hard drives.
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for the answer.
> I have stock fractal fans, and they are virtually inaudible. Noctuas are even more silent?
Click to expand...

There are reports that the stock Fractal fans don't really move much air, so while it might be quiet, it's not doing much.


----------



## Watto

Hello! I'm going to be building my first SFF build inside of this awesome case.

My setup requires the computer itself to be fairly close so I really don't want to go for a blower GPU, so open air it is but since I've never build a SFF PC before i'm not sure how the thermals are going to go with my current build so if anyone can put my mind at rest or suggest a better setup it would be much appreciated

Build: https://au.pcpartpicker.com/list/2r22mq

Cheers!


----------



## ultimahwhat

Watto said:


> Hello! I'm going to be building my first SFF build inside of this awesome case.
> 
> My setup requires the computer itself to be fairly close so I really don't want to go for a blower GPU, so open air it is but since I've never build a SFF PC before i'm not sure how the thermals are going to go with my current build so if anyone can put my mind at rest or suggest a better setup it would be much appreciated
> 
> Build: https://au.pcpartpicker.com/list/2r22mq
> 
> Cheers!


Try it out and see! Should be fine. If it is not fine, you can fix it. The joys of system building.

Open air GPU cooler will probably dump warm air into the case. Consider using the rear 140mm fan as an intake to bring in fresh air for the CPU. You can also delid the CPU, giving you some extra thermal headroom. In my case, I have a 140mm AIO rad drawing cool air from outside the case through an aftermarket dust filter. I flipped the front 92mm fans to be exhaust and removed the front air filter (was very dusty). Down the road, you could consider replacing the stock GPU cooler with an AIO via bracket and mount the rad as a rear exhaust. This might reduce the amount of hot air that is moving around the inside of the case.


----------



## Watto

ultimahwhat said:


> Try it out and see! Should be fine. If it is not fine, you can fix it. The joys of system building.
> 
> Open air GPU cooler will probably dump warm air into the case. Consider using the rear 140mm fan as an intake to bring in fresh air for the CPU. You can also delid the CPU, giving you some extra thermal headroom. In my case, I have a 140mm AIO rad drawing cool air from outside the case through an aftermarket dust filter. I flipped the front 92mm fans to be exhaust and removed the front air filter (was very dusty). Down the road, you could consider replacing the stock GPU cooler with an AIO via bracket and mount the rad as a rear exhaust. This might reduce the amount of hot air that is moving around the inside of the case.


Awesome thank you! I'll definitely have a play around with different configs of intake/exhaust to see whats better. I'll definitely keep that in mind, is a GPU cooling costly at all?


----------



## ultimahwhat

Watto said:


> is a GPU cooling costly at all?


Any aftermarket gpu cooling solution is going to cost extra on top of what you have already paid for the card. Some people would say that you should spend more money on a card with a better stock cooling solution than adding your own afterward. In the Node 304, your options are limited because you don't have space to get aftermarket coolers with larger heatsinks (take up more than 2 slots). If you are determined to push your gpu to the limit while at the same time creating the least noise and lowest temps, your best bet in that case would probably be to find a compatible bracket that allows you to mount an Asetek type AIO on the gpu die and attach high SP/low RPM fan to the radiator. As mentioned before, there is an area to mount a 140mm radiator and fan, as long as it does not get in the way of your CPU air cooler. If you want to mod the case, you may be able to fit a 240mm radiator to the top of the case, although this would probably limit your clearance for a CPU cooler. Or you could just do a custom watercooling loop that covers the gpu and cpu. Someone has done it and posted pictures online.


----------



## shadowdemon

*Gigabyte 1080 TI High Temps*

Hi guys. I'm getting VERY high GPU and CPU temps during gaming loads. Whenever I play at 4k on games like nba 2k18, dishonored2, prey on medium-high settings, I'm getting GPU temps ~84C and CPU temps ~80C. I have a custom MSI fan curve set already to be running at 80-90% starting at 70C. GPU / CPU utilization closer to 100%.

I know that some people get their 1080 TI's under load to never cross 74C.

My questions are :

Are these temps to be expected given I'm running an open blower style GPU in the cramped node 304 case ?

Or do you think if I replace the 140mm rear fan with something that has more kick (say a Noctua NF-A14 ) and better cable management would it improve temps significantly ?

For the two front fans (2x92mm) and one rear fan (1x140mm) I'm using the already provided Series R2 hydraulic fans that come with the fractal case.

The rear fan is set to be exhaust mode (ie sucking air out through the back, so flow of air is from front to back). I am only using one of the drive racks and that one is shifted well over to the right side (opposite side of the GPU).

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks !

Gigabyte 1080 TI N108TGAMING OC-11GD

Intel 6700K CPU

GIgabyte Z170N-Gaming 5 Mini ITX Board

Fractal Node 304 case

CRYORIG H7 CPU Heatsink/Fan

http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/node-series/node-304-white

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125955


----------



## .theMetal

shadowdemon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys. I'm getting VERY high GPU and CPU temps during gaming loads. Whenever I play at 4k on games like nba 2k18, dishonored2, prey on medium-high settings, I'm getting GPU temps ~84C and CPU temps ~80C. I have a custom MSI fan curve set already to be running at 80-90% starting at 70C. GPU / CPU utilization closer to 100%.
> 
> I know that some people get their 1080 TI's under load to never cross 74C.
> 
> My questions are :
> 
> Are these temps to be expected given I'm running an open blower style GPU in the cramped node 304 case ?
> 
> Or do you think if I replace the 140mm rear fan with something that has more kick (say a Noctua NF-A14 ) and better cable management would it improve temps significantly ?
> 
> For the two front fans (2x92mm) and one rear fan (1x140mm) I'm using the already provided Series R2 hydraulic fans that come with the fractal case.
> 
> The rear fan is set to be exhaust mode (ie sucking air out through the back, so flow of air is from front to back). I am only using one of the drive racks and that one is shifted well over to the right side (opposite side of the GPU).
> 
> Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks !
> 
> Gigabyte 1080 TI N108TGAMING OC-11GD
> 
> Intel 6700K CPU
> 
> GIgabyte Z170N-Gaming 5 Mini ITX Board
> 
> Fractal Node 304 case
> 
> CRYORIG H7 CPU Heatsink/Fan
> 
> http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/node-series/node-304-white
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125955


Have you tried running the games with the top off the case? I wouldn't be surprised if you saw the temps decrease pretty dramatically. I ended up switching out of the node 304 for the reason, the heat coming off the gpu just fills the case up and makes everything hotter. New fans might help a bit, but you will still get the heat build up. I love it but it just kept components too hot for my liking. I've had plans of modding it, to where it's basically an open design with filters everywhere, but I just haven't had the time.


----------



## Fractal Design

shadowdemon said:


> Hi guys. I'm getting VERY high GPU and CPU temps during gaming loads. Whenever I play at 4k on games like nba 2k18, dishonored2, prey on medium-high settings, I'm getting GPU temps ~84C and CPU temps ~80C. I have a custom MSI fan curve set already to be running at 80-90% starting at 70C. GPU / CPU utilization closer to 100%.
> 
> I know that some people get their 1080 TI's under load to never cross 74C.
> 
> My questions are :
> 
> Are these temps to be expected given I'm running an open blower style GPU in the cramped node 304 case ?
> 
> Or do you think if I replace the 140mm rear fan with something that has more kick (say a Noctua NF-A14 ) and better cable management would it improve temps significantly ?
> 
> For the two front fans (2x92mm) and one rear fan (1x140mm) I'm using the already provided Series R2 hydraulic fans that come with the fractal case.
> 
> The rear fan is set to be exhaust mode (ie sucking air out through the back, so flow of air is from front to back). I am only using one of the drive racks and that one is shifted well over to the right side (opposite side of the GPU).
> 
> Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks !
> 
> Gigabyte 1080 TI N108TGAMING OC-11GD
> 
> Intel 6700K CPU
> 
> GIgabyte Z170N-Gaming 5 Mini ITX Board
> 
> Fractal Node 304 case
> 
> CRYORIG H7 CPU Heatsink/Fan
> 
> http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/node-series/node-304-white
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125955


Good cable management's always a plus, but given the proximity to the side vent the GPU be getting fairly direct access to open air. Beefier case fans might reduce the effect of GPU exhaust on CPU temps, but I'm not sure it would have a noticeable effect on GPU temps themselves. If you aren't already though, you could try running the case fans at a higher speed with their own custom fan curve or the 304's built-in fan controller to see if it makes a difference. My first suggestion though would be to ensure the side vent is getting sufficient airflow. Make sure the side filter and the fins on the GPU are clean, and if you have the case in an enclosed space such as a cabinet or entertainment center you might try moving it to a more open location to see if that helps.


----------



## johnsama

Hello all,

I have a Node 304 which will have 4x 3.5" drives and 2x 2.5" drives for now. I am using an Intel 6700K overclocked to 4.5GHz (though I would consider going to stock) and would like to know what HSF is recommended to cool the CPU but also allow room for fingers to install sata cables and stuff. I currently have a Noctua NH-U12S with push/pull fans that I could use but I figure even if I go down to one fan it will be a bear to put my fingers in there and deal with the cabling. I have a Cryorig C1 in my other machine so I've been thinking about buying another one but they are so expensive and also cover up most of the motherboard. I've been thinking Cryorig C7 or something similar to give me decent performance and ease of access. Any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## qwerewq

Spoiler






johnsama said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a Node 304 which will have 4x 3.5" drives and 2x 2.5" drives for now. I am using an Intel 6700K overclocked to 4.5GHz (though I would consider going to stock) and would like to know what HSF is recommended to cool the CPU but also allow room for fingers to install sata cables and stuff. I currently have a Noctua NH-U12S with push/pull fans that I could use but I figure even if I go down to one fan it will be a bear to put my fingers in there and deal with the cabling. I have a Cryorig C1 in my other machine so I've been thinking about buying another one but they are so expensive and also cover up most of the motherboard. I've been thinking Cryorig C7 or something similar to give me decent performance and ease of access. Any recommendations? Thanks!






Hi, I have http://noctua.at/en/nh-u14s/specification with 3x3.5" disks and 1x2.5" disk, it was hard but doable... Didn't took pictures... but it looks not so tidy  I am not good at gathering PC's 
=== Edited ===
And I have one FAN in the END, not near disks, and according to specs NH-U12S is a bit smaller, with one FAN than NHU14S it's only not so wide  but everything else, is the same. If you want less expenses, then it would be ok, if you want a new FAN, then definitely you should go with Cryorig C7...  you know how it happens


----------



## HZCH

johnsama said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a Node 304 which will have 4x 3.5" drives and 2x 2.5" drives for now. I am using an Intel 6700K overclocked to 4.5GHz (though I would consider going to stock) and would like to know what HSF is recommended to cool the CPU but also allow room for fingers to install sata cables and stuff. I currently have a Noctua NH-U12S with push/pull fans that I could use but I figure even if I go down to one fan it will be a bear to put my fingers in there and deal with the cabling. I have a Cryorig C1 in my other machine so I've been thinking about buying another one but they are so expensive and also cover up most of the motherboard. I've been thinking Cryorig C7 or something similar to give me decent performance and ease of access. Any recommendations? Thanks!


I did like @qwerewq suggested : put one fan on the rear of the radiator so I have enough space to work with. I did use the special grommets for a rear mount that are given with the NH-U12s.

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kennah

Sorry if this has been asked, will an arctic accelerometer twin III fit in the 304? I’ve got algae in my water cooled build and considering just going back to air cooled in my Node. Problem is my 780 doesn’t have the stock cooler.


----------



## ultimahwhat

I made a bunch of measurements on my build in anticipation of a custom loop at some point in either the near or far future. I have 38.1mm between the GPU PCB and the side of the case. Factor in 1-3mm for GPU die/VRM/mem height, that means there's only about 35mm clearance for any aftermarket cooling solution. Hope this helps.


----------



## ultimahwhat

kennah said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, will an arctic accelerometer twin III fit in the 304? I’ve got algae in my water cooled build and considering just going back to air cooled in my Node. Problem is my 780 doesn’t have the stock cooler.


I made a bunch of measurements on my build in anticipation of a custom loop at some point in either the near or far future. I have 38.1mm between the GPU PCB and the side of the case. Factor in 1-3mm for GPU die/VRM/mem height, that means there's only about 35mm clearance for any aftermarket cooling solution. Hope this helps.


----------



## kennah

ultimahwhat said:


> I made a bunch of measurements on my build in anticipation of a custom loop at some point in either the near or far future. I have 38.1mm between the GPU PCB and the side of the case. Factor in 1-3mm for GPU die/VRM/mem height, that means there's only about 35mm clearance for any aftermarket cooling solution. Hope this helps.


Hey thanks for this. Looks like the accelero is about 5cm, so I guess I've got to keep looking for someone's old reference cooler.


----------



## hdpcgamer2001

*Node 304 Gaming Rig (7700k 5ghz Delidded)*

double post, sorry...


----------



## hdpcgamer2001

*Node 304 Gaming Rig (7700k 5ghz Delidded)*

Hi guys,


Just managed to recently update my build and I'm getting good temps all round after applying Thermal Grizzly conductonaut liquid metal to both CPU & GPU.

Ambient temperature 22c. Temps below are delid vs stock toothpaste.

Gaming at 4.5ghz @ 1.088 temps are now around 45c vs 65c.

Gaming at 4.8ghz @ 1.124v are now 55c vs 85c.

Gaming at 5ghz @ 1.344v are now 65c vs 95c.


System is quiet during normal use and just slightly audible during heavy gaming.



⦁ Case: Fractal Design Node 304 (Black) 
⦁ CPU: i7 7700k 5ghz @ 1.344v 
⦁ CPU Heatsink: Noctua NH-U12S 
⦁ ASRock Z270 GAMING-ITX/AC 
⦁ Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 3000 MHz 
⦁ Adata XPG SX8200 480GB M.2-NVMe SSD 
⦁ GPU: Asus Strix GTX 970 4GB 
⦁ Ram: HyperX FURY 16GB DDR3 1866MHz 
⦁ PSU: Silverstone SX500-LG (80 Gold Plus)
⦁ SSD1: Crucial M4 128GB 
⦁ SSD2: Crucial MX300 512GB 
⦁ HDD: Seagate Barracuda 4TB 5900RPM 
⦁ Soundcard: Asus Xonar U3 
⦁ Headset: HyperX Cloud Core 
⦁ Headset: HyperX Cloud Alpha


----------



## whymoo

Would this case work well with a 2080 ti or will the thermals be a big problem?


----------



## Loladinas

Over the years I keep slowly changing bits and pieces on my Node 304. If I ever decide it's finished I'll take some better pictures  Now waiting for some magnets to come into mail, to attach the wooden front panel to the case.


Spoiler


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Yesterday I went on a shopping spree and got all the components for a ITX-Gaming build.

Is this selection feasible?

Fractal Design Node 304
i7-8700k
MSI Z390i miniITX
Palit RTX 2080 (2960 mm)
16 GB 3200MHz CL16
32GB Intel Optane SSD
8 TB Seagate HDD
Scythe Mugen Max
600 Watt Enermax Revolution Duo Modular 80+ Gold (150 mm)


----------



## Fractal Design

whymoo said:


> Would this case work well with a 2080 ti or will the thermals be a big problem?


Thermals shouldn't be too much of a worry for the GPU since it has direct access to outside air through the side vent, so as long as you're maintaining good airflow in the rest of the case I think you'll be fine in terms of cooling. The main thing to look out for though is thickness. It needs to be a 2-slot card to fit the Node 304, and a lot of 2080 Tis are 2.5 slot.


----------



## Issam2204

I'm a bit afraid about the hard disk compatibility. I have 4 hard disks like shown in the attachments.

Will I be able to mount them?


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Why not? Most 3.5" hard drives have standard mount spacing.


----------



## qwerewq

Issam2204 said:


> I'm a bit afraid about the hard disk compatibility. I have 4 hard disks like shown in the attachments.
> 
> Will I be able to mount them?


yes, if you really good at mastering cables!

It has a place for 6 HDD, but keep in mind, that it will use quite a lot of space for cabling them if you do not know how to (cause I do not know how to and I have 3 x 3,5" HDD and 1 x 2.5 SSD), so it will be quite messy, but possible!


----------



## Fractal Design

Some Tech Nub said:


> Why not? Most 3.5" hard drives have standard mount spacing.


Some drive manufacturers did start using different spacing on the screw holes a couple years back, so drives 6TB and larger are likely to have the new spacing. Node 304 supports both though.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

I finished my build last week. 
https://pcpartpicker.com/b/82fH99

- Stock fans are a bit loud on max, on low temps are a bit higher. 
- With a CPU cooler this big, the hard drive cages won't fit. I had to mount the HDD and a SATA 2,5" SSD to the upper bracers with cable ties, but I don't mind. Air flow is very well designed in this case.


----------



## Issam2204

Fractal Design said:


> Some drive manufacturers did start using different spacing on the screw holes a couple years back, so drives 6TB and larger are likely to have the new spacing. Node 304 supports both though.


Thanks! I should have specified that I'll be using six 10TB hard disks which support the new mounting standard.

Another question: will 30cm SATA cables (from motherboard to disks) be enough? Or do I have to buy longer cables? For reference this is the motherboard I'll be using: Gigabyte Z170N Wifi












ColinMacLaren said:


> I finished my build last week.
> https://pcpartpicker.com/b/82fH99
> 
> - Stock fans are a bit loud on max, on low temps are a bit higher.
> - With a CPU cooler this big, the hard drive cages won't fit. I had to mount the HDD and a SATA 2,5" SSD to the upper bracers with cable ties, but I don't mind. Air flow is very well designed in this case.


Cool! Have you thought about using a Noctua NH L12S as cooler? In low profile mode is 70mm.


----------



## phantommaggot

For reference, my build, https://pcpartpicker.com/list/TqrDQZ

Long story short, I gave my SF600 to my daughter and impulse bought a SuperNova G3 850 watt.. It's 150mm and fully modular. 150mm was 'max' length and I didn't even think about it because of everything else that was going on. 
I thought that I'd end up with a different GPU in the future and maybe luquid cool so I'd need the wattage but now, I don't know if it'd fit with the PSU. That said, I don't know if my SF600 was exactly enough for my system anyways.. 

I'm a little annoyed right now because everything is costing me more money than necessary.. so I'm freaking out a little.

Maybe I'll buy the evga 650w 92mm unit and save myself the hassle. The Seasonic 650w sfxl looks nice too. but I don't think I'd have enough power for a more powerful AMD card in the future. the SF600 stopped me from buying the vega 64 that was on sale for black friday which was another driving force behind the g3 unit. 

Advice welcome here folks. I'll assume I'm buying another psu tho -_- ***


----------



## Loladinas

phantommaggot said:


> Advice welcome here folks. I'll assume I'm buying another psu tho -_- ***


Unscrew the PSU mounting bracket with the PSU attached to it. Move it back as far as you physically can, before the plug touches the panel. Trim the bottom right pin on the front panel, because it's going to be in the way. Drill new holes for the PSU bracket and mount it.
Or just velcro the PSU to the bottom of the case if you're lazy.


----------



## Fractal Design

Issam2204 said:


> Thanks! I should have specified that I'll be using six 10TB hard disks which support the new mounting standard.
> 
> Another question: will 30cm SATA cables (from motherboard to disks) be enough? Or do I have to buy longer cables? For reference this is the motherboard I'll be using: Gigabyte Z170N Wifi


30cm seems ideal. That should reach all six drive positions comfortably without too much left over.


----------



## .theMetal

phantommaggot said:


> Advice welcome here folks. I'll assume I'm buying another psu tho -_- ***


Do what Loladinas said and it should fit fine. 

But honestly with that i7 and what you have in the system now, I don't think there is a graphics card on the market that would necessitate anything over a decent 550 watt unit and even less likely for future cards, since they are getting more power efficient or staying around the same power draw. I would take a guess that even at load you are not using any more than 300-400 watts now. Also with the thermal limits of the small case, you won't have any super crazy overclocks. I would consult the power supply experts on the site about that though. :thumb:


----------



## phantommaggot

Loladinas said:


> Unscrew the PSU mounting bracket with the PSU attached to it. Move it back as far as you physically can, before the plug touches the panel. Trim the bottom right pin on the front panel, because it's going to be in the way. Drill new holes for the PSU bracket and mount it.
> Or just velcro the PSU to the bottom of the case if you're lazy.


LoL, I had the SF600 stuck in with velcro. It's stuck in my daughters little case the same way for now. Waiting on the bracket and a 24 pin extension to come in the mail to finish that one out. 

I'll line it up with the HDD bracket and a full size GPU and see what I think. I took the PSU bracket out as soon as I got the case lol. I have a feeling it may still be too tight, for my patience, after looking at other builds in the gallery last night. 



.theMetal said:


> Do what Loladinas said and it should fit fine.
> 
> But honestly with that i7 and what you have in the system now, I don't think there is a graphics card on the market that would necessitate anything over a decent 550 watt unit and even less likely for future cards, since they are getting more power efficient or staying around the same power draw. I would take a guess that even at load you are not using any more than 300-400 watts now. Also with the thermal limits of the small case, you won't have any super crazy overclocks. I would consult the power supply experts on the site about that though. :thumb:


I didn't buy that cheap, reference vega 64 over black Friday because of power draw videos and such I watched/read about it. 
I'd like to be able to flash my nano with fury X bios and push it a little harder and put this water block on it. Of course, that would take more power.... 
Also, I'm currently running my 4790k 4.2ghz at ~1.05v. which should save me a little on power and never clears 65c. That said, I also cut a ... not so small hole in the front panel a while back. So my thermals aren't all that bad right now. I have the HDD mounted out of the path of the CPU cooler. So the fans feed pretty much directly in a straight line through the H7 with an aggressive curve. The fractal case fans are pretty weak though. And I can't believe they used molex for the on board fan controller.. but that's another issue. 

I did look through some of the newer pics in this thread (did the album option go away?) and saw a build where the guy used a sfx (92mm) with the plugs pointed towards the motherboard and the exhaust venting into the front panel. I may buy the EVGA 650W 92mm unit and mod my case to use it that way... I'm already planning to finish some other mods while it's apart, so why not? An extra 50w wouldn't hurt and I should be able to flip the brand new 850 pretty fast once holiday prices go back up.


----------



## sremick

*WTB: extended cages*

If anyone buys (or has bought) a Node 304 with the new "extended" (5-hole) drive cages, and is doing a build where they don't need the cages, I'd love to give you money for them.


----------



## ultimahwhat

sremick said:


> If anyone buys (or has bought) a Node 304 with the new "extended" (5-hole) drive cages, and is doing a build where they don't need the cages, I'd love to give you money for them.


Hey, I was looking at my old-style drive cage, a spare hdd I had lying around, and a diagram of the new hole spacing. Basically, it looks like the hole spacing is too wide for the pre-drilled 4x holes. However, if using the two holes toward the center support, you could probably sneak a drilled 3rd hole near the intersection of the sloped side edge and the top metal. For your fourth hole, could drill a hole in the top of the bracket that lines up with 1 or more threaded holes on the side of the hdd. It's a quick weekend project and saves you having to wait on shipping


----------



## ultimahwhat

ColinMacLaren said:


> I finished my build last week.
> https://pcpartpicker.com/b/82fH99
> 
> - Stock fans are a bit loud on max, on low temps are a bit higher.
> - With a CPU cooler this big, the hard drive cages won't fit. I had to mount the HDD and a SATA 2,5" SSD to the upper bracers with cable ties, but I don't mind. Air flow is very well designed in this case.


Nice build! I used paracord to suspend my HDD from the frame back in the day: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/yG9WGX


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Issam2204 said:


> Cool! Have you thought about using a Noctua NH L12S as cooler? In low profile mode is 70mm.


No. Temps took priority and I don't really need the cages. Zip-Tie-Mounting the HDD and the SATA drive to the braces might be a bit ghetto, but it works and I don't care once the case is close.


----------



## ultimahwhat

The evolution of my Node 304 build continues...

Added a Dark Rock Pro 4. Had to mount a 15mm slim fan instead of the included silent wings fan on the front cooler face (adjacent to psu) because of obstruction from my 24-pin power cable cascading over the top of my psu into the plugs. Nbd. Also, I found it easier to install the cooler with the mobo already in the case if the psu is already in there. I tried it both ways, and it was tough getting the mobo in there with the huge cooler mounted. Also could not get to the standoff screw next to the EPS plug.

I moved my Corsair H90 over to my gpu with an NZXT G12 bracket. Here's what I learned, and hopefully this will save someone else hassle. The bracket fits*, but I had a hell of a time trying to get the case cover back on. What I found out was that the gpu side dust filter retention tabs were getting hung up on the edge of the NZXT bracket. So to make your life easier, remove the gpu filter before replacing the case cover. Once properly seated, just snap the filter back in place. No unsightly bulge.

Will try to snap some pics once I finalize the rad mount mod.


----------



## ultimahwhat

ultimahwhat said:


> The evolution of my Node 304 build continues...
> 
> Added a Dark Rock Pro 4. Had to mount a 15mm slim fan instead of the included silent wings fan on the front cooler face (adjacent to psu) because of obstruction from my 24-pin power cable cascading over the top of my psu into the plugs. Nbd. Also, I found it easier to install the cooler with the mobo already in the case if the psu is already in there. I tried it both ways, and it was tough getting the mobo in there with the huge cooler mounted. Also could not get to the standoff screw next to the EPS plug.
> 
> I moved my Corsair H90 over to my gpu with an NZXT G12 bracket. Here's what I learned, and hopefully this will save someone else hassle. The bracket fits*, but I had a hell of a time trying to get the case cover back on. What I found out was that the gpu side dust filter retention tabs were getting hung up on the edge of the NZXT bracket. So to make your life easier, remove the gpu filter before replacing the case cover. Once properly seated, just snap the filter back in place. No unsightly bulge.
> 
> Will try to snap some pics once I finalize the rad mount mod.


Heatsinks: DRP4 and Corsair H90 AIO
Fans: 2x Corsair ML140, 2x Noctua redux 92mm, 2x Noctua slim 120mm, 1x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 135mm.


----------



## AaBoy

I’m looking too upgrade my GPU and all the good ones are now 45mm or more width. What do you guys think would a +45mm wide GPU fit in the case?


----------



## xxxmoscoxxx

Hi, i recently upgrade my NODE 304 build and i'm very happy with it. Good airflow, good thermal and acceptable noise.

Link in signature


----------



## ultimahwhat

AaBoy said:


> I’m looking too upgrade my GPU and all the good ones are now 45mm or more width. What do you guys think would a +45mm wide GPU fit in the case?


It depends on whether backplate is included in that measurement. The best way to tell is 2-slot coolers will fit, 2.5-slot coolers will not fit, and in-between depends. For example, I modded my card with an NZXT Kraken G12 bracket, and the case cover goes back on only if I remove the side dust filter first. The filter pops into place no problem once the cover is on. The real issue will be whether the GPU fans butt up against the dust filter. This may interfere with proper functioning.


----------



## AaBoy

Was looking to swap my MSI 780 with an MSI 2060 Gaming Z, but this card is 50mm. I don't want to change my case, but if there is no other way I guess I would have to. Sad days ahead...


----------



## ultimahwhat

When I was contemplating a custom loop, I took several measurements inside the case and found there to be approximately 38mm of space between the GPU PCB (edge away from CPU) and the side of the case. You would have to find out how much of that 50mm was on the far side of the PCB. When it comes down to it, you might just have to try it out, if there is a decent return policy. Personally, I would just find a card with a less prominent cooler shroud.

If you are ok with modding the case, another possibility would be to shift all the motherboard standoffs closer to the opposite side of the case, giving you a little extra clearance. This would involve elongating the I/O cutout towards the plug (or if you go without IO shield, you probably don't have to worry about it) and probably shifting the PCI-E slot cutouts. Another option would be to use a short riser cable and just cut away case material to shift the PCI-E slot openings over the few millimeters that would be necessary to fit a GPU thicker than 2 slots.


----------



## kevindd992002

I have WD 8TB White/Red drives for my Node 304 and the included HDD brackets in my Node 304 case are not compatible (although I can still screw them in but with only three holes) with the new screw hole pattern of the HDD's as seen in these pics:

https://imgur.com/gallery/EZj4G
https://imgur.com/mBTg28z

I read that asking help from Fractal will probably get me new brackets that are compatible with these drives. Can anyone confirm that this is the case?


----------



## ultimahwhat

kevindd992002 said:


> I have WD 8TB White/Red drives for my Node 304 and the included HDD brackets in my Node 304 case are not compatible (although I can still screw them in but with only three holes) with the new screw hole pattern of the HDD's as seen in these pics:
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/EZj4G
> https://imgur.com/mBTg28z
> 
> I read that asking help from Fractal will probably get me new brackets that are compatible with these drives. Can anyone confirm that this is the case?


Just open a ticket with Fractal support and see what they say. They were very good about helping me out with my fan controller issue a few years back.


----------



## kevindd992002

ultimahwhat said:


> Just open a ticket with Fractal support and see what they say. They were very good about helping me out with my fan controller issue a few years back.


I just did and they will be sending me new "HDD brackets".


----------



## ultimahwhat

kevindd992002 said:


> I just did and they will be sending me new "HDD brackets".


Awesome, thanks for the confirmation. The next case owner thanks you!


----------



## m077a

*Mounting the Node 304 vertically*

Hey guys, I just got the Node 304 a couple days ago. Loving it! However, its still a little too big (covers quite a bit of my desk space). I was wondering if its possible to put rubber feet on the front plate (the brushed aluminum plate) and rest it vertically? The intake fans dont take a hit, and neither will the I/O ports get blocked, which is great.

The front plate is not structurally connected to the metal chassis, hence my doubts regarding whether it can take the weight- the 304 is pretty heavy even without anything in it. I don't think the front plate is aluminum- it feels like plastic underneath- so ovortime it could crack.

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## m077a

*Mounting the Node 304 vertically*

*Apologies for the double post- I don't know how it happened. Mods please delete one of these. Thank you.*


Hey guys, I just got the Node 304 a couple days ago. Loving it! However, its still a little too big (covers quite a bit of my desk space). I was wondering if its possible to put rubber feet on the front plate (the brushed aluminum plate) and rest it vertically? The intake fans dont take a hit, and neither will the I/O ports get blocked, which is great.

The front plate is not structurally connected to the metal chassis, hence my doubts regarding whether it can take the weight- the 304 is pretty heavy even without anything in it. I don't think the front plate is aluminum- it feels like plastic underneath- so ovortime it could crack.

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## ultimahwhat

*If it fits it sits*



m077a said:


> Hey guys, I just got the Node 304 a couple days ago. Loving it! However, its still a little too big (covers quite a bit of my desk space). I was wondering if its possible to put rubber feet on the front plate (the brushed aluminum plate) and rest it vertically? The intake fans dont take a hit, and neither will the I/O ports get blocked, which is great.
> 
> The front plate is not structurally connected to the metal chassis, hence my doubts regarding whether it can take the weight- the 304 is pretty heavy even without anything in it. I don't think the front plate is aluminum- it feels like plastic underneath- so ovortime it could crack.
> 
> Has anyone tried this?


I don't think this is a good idea. There's a gentle curve to the front such that I'm worried it could get knocked over too easily. Wouldn't be the end of the world if you don't have a massive air cooler, but why risk it?

Also, the front is a thin aluminum plate wrapped around a plastic shell connected to the top air grill. It is held in place by 4x tiny screws.

Honestly, I would find a more creative way to arrange your desk to maximize your space. I have my 304 set in the upper left corner of my desk, front facing out to the left and back facing toward the middle. I have my monitor mounted to a movable arm positioned such that the screen sits in front of and just clears the top of the case. This works because I sit back from the desk owing to the slide out keyboard/mouse tray. Honestly, I rarely use empty desk space for anything (like hand writing). It's mainly just a surface to hold **** and be messy. I can see how it would be more of an issue with keyboard and mouse on the desktop itself with some big ass deskmat. Consider a 60% keyboard and a trackball mouse to save space.

And if you don't want to change your computing habits, get a bigger desk. If you live in the US, you can often find people giving those away for free on Craigslist 

Edit: You could also mount it to the underside of your desk via diy shelf or bracket, if you don't want to put it on the floor.


----------



## m077a

> I don't think this is a good idea. There's a gentle curve to the front such that I'm worried it could get knocked over too easily. Wouldn't be the end of the world if you don't have a massive air cooler, but why risk it
> 
> Also, the front is a thin aluminum plate wrapped around a plastic shell connected to the top air grill. It is held in place by 4x tiny screws.





Thank you for the reply. I can work around the curve, no issues, but I realize the bigger problem is the fact that its plastic underneath. Which makes it a bad idea. And yes, I use the Wraith Prism. Which is not big, but I get the point.




> Honestly, I would find a more creative way to arrange your desk to maximize your space. I have my 304 set in the upper left corner of my desk, front facing out to the left and back facing toward the middle. I have my monitor mounted to a movable arm positioned such that the screen sits in front of and just clears the top of the case. This works because I sit back from the desk owing to the slide out keyboard/mouse tray. Honestly, I rarely use empty desk space for anything (like hand writing). It's mainly just a surface to hold **** and be messy. I can see how it would be more of an issue with keyboard and mouse on the desktop itself with some big ass deskmat. Consider a 60% keyboard and a trackball mouse to save space.



At the moment I have it set exactly like you have described. However, its taking a little too much space and I sort of have to turn my head to the left to look at my monitor, which is not very comfortable.





I do have a small rack in my desk, right underneath the main surface which might be a good place to keep it.


On another note, do you really feel that this case is portable? I had purchased it with that intention, but was rather disappointed to see that it was as big as it is. Still, a well built behemoth nevertheless.


----------



## outlaw8505

Glad to see the node 304 living on! I've been looking at updating my GPU and wanting to keep as much of the WC as possible. It won't be a 2080 though, unfortunately. If anybody still here remembers, I have the Coolgate 280 rad jammed into it cooling the [email protected] and GTX980 on a CX430W psu .





m077a said:


> Thank you for the reply. I can work around the curve, no issues, but I realize the bigger problem is the fact that its plastic underneath. Which makes it a bad idea. And yes, I use the Wraith Prism. Which is not big, but I get the point.
> 
> At the moment I have it set exactly like you have described. However, its taking a little too much space and I sort of have to turn my head to the left to look at my monitor, which is not very comfortable.
> 
> I do have a small rack in my desk, right underneath the main surface which might be a good place to keep it.
> 
> 
> On another note, do you really feel that this case is portable? I had purchased it with that intention, but was rather disappointed to see that it was as big as it is. Still, a well built behemoth nevertheless.



While doing water changes or top off's, I set it on the curved panel. If it's not getting moved around too much and you place some stick-on rubber feet. I think it would be OK. To ensure the face plate stays on the frame, I put the thick fan screws into the plastic heads to make sure it doesn't pop off since I have hard drives jammed in there with some wiring. lol. Hasn't let me down yet. 

Otherwise, why not do some legs on the back-side to stand it up on the rear while keeping room for the wires? Might have to change fans to work with the new orientation though.
Or, depending on the desk situation, could you get a monitor stand that clamps to the desk? I did this with a my shallow desk (~30" deep) and the 304 sits under my monitor.

As for the portability, I was like you and wanted it due to the size. IMO, it's pretty portable considering the HP you can stuff into it. I don't have a problem throwing it under one arm, monitor in the other and accessories in a backpack. I wouldn't mount it to the cover, but you might be able to attach a handle of sorts to the top cross bracket/s.


----------



## m077a

The monitor arm sounds like a good option but will be expensive considering the weight of my monitor.


> I don't have a problem throwing it under one arm, monitor in the other and accessories in a backpack.


I'm clearly not as big as you! I can't comfortably stuff this under one arm. More than the size, its the weight that's my problem.


I ended up ordering a used Silverstone SG13 for real cheap. I'll use both for a few months are maybe sell one off sometime in the future.


----------



## sremick

Just an FYI that the extender drive bracket adapters (not the replacement cages) are back in stock from the Fractal Design website:

https://www.fractal-design-shop.de/Hard-Drive-Adapter-HDD-6TB-White


----------



## Rikardo

Rikardo said:


> *Add me*
> 
> Thought about getting a smaller case for my file server, because Antec P180 is quite large and Intel D510mo is quite small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this thread and then one thing lead to another...
> 
> I ended up buying a whole new computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Z87i-Pro
> Intel i5-4670K
> Kingston HyperX Genesis 16GB Kit
> Noctua NH-U9B
> couple of Noctua NF-B9s
> and of course, the Node 304.
> 
> 
> 
> I would not have otherwise bought all of these, but I got such a good deal that would have been very foolish not to buy.
> Although some of them are customer returns, and some refurbished bulk products.
> 
> Picture was taken on a christmas day when I was putting everything together.
> Unfortunately the motherboard was defective. I left it running overnight, but it was turned off during the night and would only start for a second.
> Got a new PSU out of warranty, but that didn't do any good.
> Now I have to wait to get the motherboard back. Should propably come back next week, I hope...


Oh, forgot about this. You can remove me from the owners club  Sold the Node 304 a few years ago and the system lives now in a self-made wooden box that fits in Ikea shelf 

EDIT: Or maybe not! Got a white Node 304 for my gaming/workstation build


----------



## kevindd992002

As for the HDD adapters, I just received and installed them yesterday and I have one question. As most adapters consider the fact that installing metallic parts in the back side of the HDD’s can produce a short on the exposed board, why don’t these Fractal Design adapters have any sort of insulation for this? They directly touch the daughter board of the HDD in the edges.


----------



## kevindd992002

Can anyone confirm that this is the UPGRADED HDD cage of the node 304?

https://www.fractal-design-shop.de/Node-304-HDD-Cage-Upgraded-Version-White

Because if yes, then that's what I already have! And I just wasted my time in talking with Fractal Design regarding this issue because they told from the very start that I had the old cages based on the serial number of the case that I provided them.


----------



## Fractal Design

kevindd992002 said:


> As for the HDD adapters, I just received and installed them yesterday and I have one question. As most adapters consider the fact that installing metallic parts in the back side of the HDD’s can produce a short on the exposed board, why don’t these Fractal Design adapters have any sort of insulation for this? They directly touch the daughter board of the HDD in the edges.


The PCB on the drive should have a slight recess. It might only be a millimeter or so, but it should be enough to keep the board from touching when placed on a flat metal surface. If you managed to short your drive with one of these adapters, you'd definitely be the first. The vibration damping rubber grommets between the adapter and bracket should be all the insulation you need.



kevindd992002 said:


> Can anyone confirm that this is the UPGRADED HDD cage of the node 304?
> 
> https://www.fractal-design-shop.de/Node-304-HDD-Cage-Upgraded-Version-White
> 
> Because if yes, then that's what I already have! And I just wasted my time in talking with Fractal Design regarding this issue because they told from the very start that I had the old cages based on the serial number of the case that I provided them.


If yours has five screw holes on each side, then yes, it's the updated one. All I can figure is that your S/N is from a time when the 304 was transitioning from the old brackets to the new ones, and the support tech decided to err on the safe side and send you a set of adapters just to be sure. Sorry for any needless hassle that might have caused.


----------



## kevindd992002

Fractal Design said:


> The PCB on the drive should have a slight recess. It might only be a millimeter or so, but it should be enough to keep the board from touching when placed on a flat metal surface. If you managed to short your drive with one of these adapters, you'd definitely be the first. The vibration damping rubber grommets between the adapter and bracket should be all the insulation you need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If yours has five screw holes on each side, then yes, it's the updated one. All I can figure is that your S/N is from a time when the 304 was transitioning from the old brackets to the new ones, and the support tech decided to err on the safe side and send you a set of adapters just to be sure. Sorry for any needless hassle that might have caused.


Yeah, it is what it is. I decided to simply use the updated cages (5 screws on each side) that I have just to be safe. I know you already read the notes of my case in your database and you saw how I tried pushing hard to get the updated cages when all along I already have them.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevindd992002

Out of curiosity though, why didn't you decide in adding more metal material so that you can add another screw hole on the bottom part of the cage and have a total of 6 screw holes? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fractal Design

kevindd992002 said:


> Out of curiosity though, why didn't you decide in adding more metal material so that you can add another screw hole on the bottom part of the cage and have a total of 6 screw holes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It's easy as pie to add a screw hole but it takes a quite a lot longer to change the shape of a steel part in mass production. New tooling and setup costs are also massively expensive compared to adding a step or two, so that no doubt factored in pretty heavily. That and the sixth screw hole just wasn't deemed necessary in this case. If the simpler, faster, cheaper solution ties the pricier, slower, more complicated one for the best results, the simpler one usually works out best for everyone.


----------



## kevindd992002

Fractal Design said:


> It's easy as pie to add a screw hole but it takes a quite a lot longer to change the shape of a steel part in mass production. New tooling and setup costs are also massively expensive compared to adding a step or two, so that no doubt factored in pretty heavily. That and the sixth screw hole just wasn't deemed necessary in this case. If the simpler, faster, cheaper solution ties the pricier, slower, more complicated one for the best results, the simpler one usually works out best for everyone.


Makes sense! Thanks for the explanation again. I'm kinda disappointed on how slow the agent is replying to my case though. My last email to that case was last week or 2 weeks ago and she never got back to me.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrit

Looking to build my new workstation/gaming rig with this case. It's ordered and on it's way.
I was looking to do a build where I can have my cake and eat it, too.

CPU: i9 9900k
HDD: 6x HGST Ultrastar 10TB
SSD: Samsung 970 Pro 1TB
GPU: Quadro P2000
RAM: 32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX
PSU: Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 650W
MB: ASRock Z390M ITX/ac

If you thought 'That GPU won't fit with six drives' then you are correct. The P2000 with the annoying overhanging fan makes the card too long at 20cm. 
However, the P2000's PCB layout is almost identical to the GTX 1060 FE - I plan to remove the cooler from a  GTX 1060 Mini ITX OC and fit it to my P2000. This should keep things quiet too.
This will keep the P2000 at 16.9cm, which is shorter than the 17cm mITX motherboard. This also allows me to have a lengthy and modular PSU too.

The only roadblock to my cake is the side of the PSU and the end of the HDDs does not appear to line up.
The HDDs seem to  encroach into the space above the motherboard. The height of the GPU is greater than that of the PSU, so this will cause clearance issues.

Can anybody confirm if the HDDs do encroach, and by how much?

If so, I will need to move the HDD cages closer to the front of the case.
There seems to be  a few cm spare if I moved the HDD closer to the intake fans. This should leave enough space for me to fit the GPU and HDDs.
If somebody could measure how much space between the fan frame and the HDD, I would be super grateful - I could get modding as soon as my case arrives tomorrow!

I plan to shorten the length of the HDD carriers by cutting off the tip at the front of the case and making a new screw hole.
Then I will dremel a slot on the support bar for the drive carrier to slot into, rather than sitting over the bar itself.

I'd just like to add that it's fantastic to see a Fractal Design rep active on this thread after the chassis was launched close to 7 years ago!


----------



## Fractal Design

kevindd992002 said:


> Makes sense! Thanks for the explanation again. I'm kinda disappointed on how slow the agent is replying to my case though. My last email to that case was last week or 2 weeks ago and she never got back to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That is an awfully long time to be waiting on a response. What ticket# was it?



Chrit said:


> Can anybody confirm if the HDDs do encroach, and by how much?
> 
> If so, I will need to move the HDD cages closer to the front of the case.
> There seems to be  a few cm spare if I moved the HDD closer to the intake fans. This should leave enough space for me to fit the GPU and HDDs.
> If somebody could measure how much space between the fan frame and the HDD, I would be super grateful - I could get modding as soon as my case arrives tomorrow!
> 
> I plan to shorten the length of the HDD carriers by cutting off the tip at the front of the case and making a new screw hole.
> Then I will dremel a slot on the support bar for the drive carrier to slot into, rather than sitting over the bar itself.
> 
> I'd just like to add that it's fantastic to see a Fractal Design rep active on this thread after the chassis was launched close to 7 years ago!


I opened up a system here right quick and measured 14 mm from the front of the drive to the frame of the front fan. The rear of the drive extends about 15 mm past the PSU bracket, and I measured 160 mm from the drive to the slot covers.


----------



## kevindd992002

It is. It's as if they're purposely ignoring ticket #70384. At first, they were responsive but went dowmhill from there. Lennie was the support person that handled this case. Can you help and get to the bottom of this?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fractal Design

kevindd992002 said:


> It is. It's as if they're purposely ignoring ticket #70384. At first, they were responsive but went dowmhill from there. Lennie was the support person that handled this case. Can you help and get to the bottom of this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I'll certainly try. I'll shoot Lennie an email now to see what the deal is here.


----------



## Chrit

I got the GTX 1060 Mini to see if I could have my cake and eat it and it turns out this case _can fit_ long GPU's _and_ a 5th HDD! (Just not a 6th. Bummer)

I was looking for ways to make a 6th happen, but the length between the end of the GPU and the front intake fan is shorter than that of a HDD.
I could cut the plastic end off the GPU and drill holes in the hanger to screw into the side of the HDD, but 5 disks is probably enough...

In conclusion, the case falls short of a 6th HDD with a mITX GPU by about an inch! Hngggh!
I did paint my I/O shield however...

Images of the GPU using the 6th HDD space below...

Image 1, Image 2, Image 3, Image 4, Image 5, Image 6

Given the age of the case, I am super impressed. Look forward to finishing my build.


----------



## abba77

search is not working easily...who is using a 1080ti nvidia blower style card in the 304? how is it going? I am worried about heat.
got a msi 970 gaming right now.

ignore...lol. looked at my post history and i have asked this twice before. 

thanks.


----------



## abba77

Finally got the 1080Ti FE. Fit easily. Does get quite hot when running games/benchmarks, couldn't touch side and back for more then a few second.... close to 88C.

Got MSI Afterburner, learned about under-volting, and keeping it at 70C now. Not getting the best out of it, but coming from a 970, more then 2x was good enough.

May go for a slightly bigger case next time though so i can get water cooled models.


----------



## qwerewq

I think, this also can be watercooled, but only once, I think


----------



## nelson87

Chrit said:


> I got the GTX 1060 Mini to see if I could have my cake and eat it and it turns out this case _can fit_ long GPU's _and_ a 5th HDD! (Just not a 6th. Bummer)
> 
> I was looking for ways to make a 6th happen, but the length between the end of the GPU and the front intake fan is shorter than that of a HDD.
> I could cut the plastic end off the GPU and drill holes in the hanger to screw into the side of the HDD, but 5 disks is probably enough...


You could try replacing preinstalled 25mm thick fan with a thinner fan. There are e. g. 14 mm thick fans in the market. Also have you tried with a GTX 1650? Unfortunatelly slower then 1060, however the GPU from Palit/Gainward is only 14,5 cm long.


----------



## Nicolaj

Oh, this place exist, neat.
So this is my build, i do know the pic is bad, just a screenshot from a video.
Asrock AB350 itx w. 200GE & 2x8GB memory.
4x2TB hdd, 3xSSD connected through an LSI dual sas card, C: is connected to mobo.

One of the 2TB drives has failed and is no longer present in the case. My planned upgrade is a MB610SP for the 3 SSD's + a ST2000DM005 as replacement for the failed drive. Had i money to burn i would like to replace the drives with 4xST3000DM007.


----------



## UberNode

Ok, i know this might be blasphemy on this thread, but i attacked my Node with a dremel 
Finally found a use for all my cut discs. Cut out two holes for the radiator in the top.
Made a custom top part with removable 2x240x30mm radiators.
I also got a watercooled RTX2080 and a i5-9600k. Hoping to be able to overclock these quite a bit.
Got 2 M.2 SSDs on there and decided to hide a 1TB SSD in the front cover. 
Using a Z390i msi z390i MPG Gaming Edge AC and 16GB of RAM.
Just waiting for my pump/res combo, cpu-block and magnetic mesh for the top. 
Looking forward to see how much power i can squeeze out of this rig.
This is such a great case, very "girlfriend friendly".


----------



## Damdam

Wow, as a long node 304 owner I had no idea this place existed  Been reading through the thread and I couldn't encounter an exact answer to what I'm looking for. Do we have an exact range on the clearance for GPU width? I did some measurements on my own and believe the case might allow for 4.5mm width at most which is a bummer in my case as I was really eyeing the MSI RTX 2060 Gaming series. Those coolers are getting thick!


----------



## dsounds

*2.5 slot gfx card*

Hi guys, does anyone managed to fit a 2.3 - 2.5 slot graphics card in Node 304 ? 

I have Asus ROG Strix Vega 64.
https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/ROG-STRIX-RXVEGA64-O8G-GAMING/specifications/

Image:
https://www.asus.com/media/global/gallery/Osf2y5HxCMb3EeuB_setting_000_1_90_end_500.png

Dimensions:
11.73 " x 5.47 " x 2.07 " Inch
29.8 x 13.9 x5.25 Centimeter


----------



## Dagobah

Hi. Has anyone tried fitting a 2070 Super gpu in this case? 

More specifically, would a 50mm tall card fit comfortably, with adequate room between it and the mesh grill? So that it wouldn't get unnecessarily noisy?


----------



## Dagobah

*Dagobah*



Dagobah said:


> Hi. Has anyone tried fitting a 2070 Super gpu in this case?
> 
> More specifically, would a 50mm tall card fit comfortably, with adequate room between it and the mesh grill? So that it wouldn't get unnecessarily noisy?


Too loud! Going to try to get meself a magnetic filter screen.


----------



## dsounds

Dagobah said:


> Too loud! Going to try to get meself a magnetic filter screen.


Hi, man, which card do you have exactly ? Mine is 5.25cm, not sure if it would fit. It's only 2,5mm thicker than yours, do you think it would fit ?

And, how is the noise when you are not gaming ?

Thx


----------



## xxxmoscoxxx

Dagobah said:


> Hi. Has anyone tried fitting a 2070 Super gpu in this case?
> 
> More specifically, would a 50mm tall card fit comfortably, with adequate room between it and the mesh grill? So that it wouldn't get unnecessarily noisy?


Hi, i have the NON super version of the zotac mini 2070. IT fits perfectly with an ATX Psu

https://www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/zotac-gaming-geforce-rtx-2070-super-mini

https://cdn.pcpartpicker.com/static...847.1388d7bdd6069cd09806a5825c9e238b.1600.jpg
https://cdn.pcpartpicker.com/static...847.2cfd1a4bf05b26f9731ca9f5d82cc8f4.1600.jpg


----------



## dsounds

xxxmoscoxxx said:


> Hi, i have the NON super version of the zotac mini 2070. IT fits perfectly with an ATX Psu
> 
> https://www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/zotac-gaming-geforce-rtx-2070-super-mini
> 
> https://cdn.pcpartpicker.com/static...847.1388d7bdd6069cd09806a5825c9e238b.1600.jpg
> https://cdn.pcpartpicker.com/static...847.2cfd1a4bf05b26f9731ca9f5d82cc8f4.1600.jpg



Hi, can you measure the space between your card and the side panel grill ?


----------



## xxxmoscoxxx

dsounds said:


> Hi, can you measure the space between your card and the side panel grill ?


Sorry, my Pc is "nesteld" in an uncomfortable position.

The space is circa 2 cm+


----------



## exzacklyright

Anyone using a SFX PSU? 

Would I need a bracket like this for it to fit in my node 304?

https://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Technology-Universal-Adapter-Bracket/dp/B01BYB33J8


Also what's the best way you've guys managed to cable manage in the case?


----------



## Dagobah

dsounds said:


> Dagobah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too loud! Going to try to get meself a magnetic filter screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, man, which card do you have exactly ? Mine is 5.25cm, not sure if it would fit. It's only 2,5mm thicker than yours, do you think it would fit ?
> 
> And, how is the noise when you are not gaming ?
> 
> Thx
Click to expand...

Hi, sorry I just saw this. I'm not sure about your card. Mine's almost touching. I'll measure and get back to you in a bit.

I have the Gigabyte Windforce 3x 2070 Super.

When I'm not gaming, the gpu fans don't spin, so no noise; that's why I went with this model.


----------



## Dagobah

Dagobah said:


> dsounds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagobah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too loud! Going to try to get meself a magnetic filter screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, man, which card do you have exactly ? Mine is 5.25cm, not sure if it would fit. It's only 2,5mm thicker than yours, do you think it would fit ?
> 
> And, how is the noise when you are not gaming ?
> 
> Thx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, sorry I just saw this. I'm not sure about your card. Mine's almost touching. I'll measure and get back to you in a bit.
> 
> I have the Gigabyte Windforce 3x 2070 Super.
> 
> When I'm not gaming, the gpu fans don't spin, so no noise; that's why I went with this model.
Click to expand...

About a 3mm gap.


----------



## Dagobah

Dagobah said:


> Too loud! Going to try to get meself a magnetic filter screen.


The Demcifilter that I got for the case didn't work as expected. Probably added just 2–3mm more space, but the temps were actually 1–2 C higher! Am gonna go back to the original case filter.


----------



## Sandstrand

*Fan configuration for Aorus x570 I Pro Wifi*

So I'm getting a Aorus x750 I Pro Wifi in a few days along with a Gigabyte RTX 2080 Super Gaming OC 3X 8G.

I have these to play with:
1x Noctua NH-U14S
2x Noctua NF-A9 PWM
1x Noctua NF-A14 PWM

I intend to use both M.2 ports for Intel 660p SSDs, one of which is located under the PCH heatsink.

Given the layout of sensors and the narrow availability of fan headers on the mobo, 1xCPU_FAN and 2xSYS_FAN (one beeing occupied by the PCH cooler), how should I connect and configure these fans? 










Thanks.


----------



## exzacklyright

Has anyone tried fitting 10 3.5" HDD's in this case with something like this? https://www.amazon.ca/IOCrest-SI-PE...qid=1525245309&sr=8-3&keywords=pcie+sata&th=1

I just don't know where I would mount the extra 4 HDD's. I'm using a SF450 PSU so there's more clearance in front of the PSU as well as up top.


----------



## dsounds

Dagobah said:


> About a 3mm gap.


Hi, thanks man. That's not much, as I would need 2,5mm from that 3mm. So it's a no go for me :/


----------



## Thral

Hi guys,

I was watching more or less this thread since 2015 when I made my first node 304 build. It was only i5-4460 with Noctua nh-u9s and GTX 960 as a graphic card. 

Now, 4 years later I decided to upgrade it to a little beast and bought GTX 2070 super, Ryzen r7 2700x, MSI-B450i and 16 gigs of 3200 Mhz ram. To cut the cost a little I left my old PSU (550W) which is sadly not modular and decided to stick with a stock RGB wraith prism cooler. 

The problem I have is that in OCCT benchmark GPU temperatures soar to 85-86*. This is where thermal throttling stars and I lose 20 fps (from 327 to 300) but if I open the GPU window it seems like temperature drops by 1-2* and I have only 5 fps loss. CPU goes all the way up to 84.5*. I know it's a benchmark but I was watching some of the videos of the people with the same spec and they get like 10* less on both GPU and CPU. Which got me worried. 

Seems like my airflow is not sufficient, but where exactly should I focus on? I can buy a Noctua nh-u12s but if I do only a GPU benchmark where CPU is idle I still get to the throttling point. Can anyone help?

PS. After opening the case and running benchmarks GPU temp is 80*-81*


----------



## Mullcom

Thral said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching more or less this thread since 2015 when I made my first node 304 build. It was only i5-4460 with Noctua nh-u9s and GTX 960 as a graphic card.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, 4 years later I decided to upgrade it to a little beast and bought GTX 2070 super, Ryzen r7 2700x, MSI-B450i and 16 gigs of 3200 Mhz ram. To cut the cost a little I left my old PSU (550W) which is sadly not modular and decided to stick with a stock RGB wraith prism cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I have is that in OCCT benchmark GPU temperatures soar to 85-86*. This is where thermal throttling stars and I lose 20 fps (from 327 to 300) but if I open the GPU window it seems like temperature drops by 1-2* and I have only 5 fps loss. CPU goes all the way up to 84.5*. I know it's a benchmark but I was watching some of the videos of the people with the same spec and they get like 10* less on both GPU and CPU. Which got me worried.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like my airflow is not sufficient, but where exactly should I focus on? I can buy a Noctua nh-u12s but if I do only a GPU benchmark where CPU is idle I still get to the throttling point. Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> 
> PS. After opening the case and running benchmarks GPU temp is 80*-81*


Check cable management. You need to let the air flow through the chassi if it not so that it get hot sooner or later.. 

I yast got my node 304 and start to like the chassi but did have some trouble with my GPU card from Asus 1660 super. Was need to make some modifications on that ;P









Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## Fraktalmuster

*Ticket system not functional*

Is this site real? https://support.fractal-design.com/support/tickets I opened a ticket 2 weeks ago and nothing happened. Anyway, this is the content of my ticket:

"Hi! My new white Node 304 has 3 fans. 2 are silent, but one of the small fans is noisy. Can I send you that fan and you send me back a new silent fan of the exact same type? It's a Silent Series R2 - 92 mm and I think the noise comes from the ball bearing. I live in Germany."

Meanwhile after less than 10 hours uptime the other 92mm fan only spins if I poke it a little and the big fan makes noises like the defective one after every other boot-up.

There is a red Attention attachment stating "Most issues can be quickly and easily solved through our Support Team" with the address [email protected] (Europe and Rest of World). Maybe I should mail them my issue. But then why bothering with an online ticket system?


EDIT: Mail to support ended up being a mail to the non-functional ticket system -_- HELP!

EDIT 2: Finally after 17 days I got a response.


----------



## Oleg Andreev

Hello.
I'm trying to build my first pc.
Budget and compact.
So far it looks like this.
Fractal Design Node 304 White
ASRock Fatal1ty B450 GAMING-ITX / AC
AMD Ryzen 5 2600 OEM
Be quiet pure rock
2x 8Gb DDR4 2666MHz Samsung
GeForce GTX1660 Super MSI PCI-E 6144Mb (GTX 1660 SUPER GAMING X) * 46 mm .. will it fit? and if not, what a quiet 2-slot alternative to choose?
1Tb SSD Crucial P1 (CT1000P1SSD8)
650W Chieftec (SLC-650C)
priority is cold and silence.
Is this build good? Is it worth to change something?
Thanks!


----------



## rolanie3

Sandstrand said:


> So I'm getting a Aorus x750 I Pro Wifi in a few days along with a Gigabyte RTX 2080 Super Gaming OC 3X 8G.
> 
> I have these to play with:
> 1x Noctua NH-U14S
> 2x Noctua NF-A9 PWM
> 1x Noctua NF-A14 PWM
> 
> I intend to use both M.2 ports for Intel 660p SSDs, one of which is located under the PCH heatsink.
> 
> Given the layout of sensors and the narrow availability of fan headers on the mobo, 1xCPU_FAN and 2xSYS_FAN (one beeing occupied by the PCH cooler), how should I connect and configure these fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Hey - long time Node 304 owner but my first post here just because I have this exact same motherboard and CPU cooler. 

I would get two splitters and hook up both NF-A9 PWMs to SYS_FAN 1 and link that to the Chassis Temperature sensor (an alternative is the CPU VRM sensor depending on your workload). The NH-U14S's fan & NF-A14 exhaust should be on the CPU FAN header and CPU temperature sensor. It may seem counter-intuitive to pair a chassis fan with CPU temps, but in my experience the Node 304 needs to exhaust CPU/GPU cooler heat nearly as quickly as it is generated or temperatures steadily climb for all components. 

If you don't like the 140mm fans ramping up/down with transient loads, set the fans to remain <50% rpm until 65C or so. The Aorus doesnt support hysteresis by time, only temperature, so this helps smoothen fan speeds through short workloads. The NH-U14S has enough mass to keep my 3900X cool without triggering higher fan speeds unless I hit it with a sustained load. 

That being said, I modded my GTX1070 Mini with a hybrid cooler setup, so my exhaust is actually an NF-A12x25 w/adapter on a Corsair H90 with the fan speed controlled by the GPU through Afterburner.


----------



## khin0222

hi guys,
I'm deciding to have my first itx build and then I spotted this case,
but I'm very worried about the air ventilation and the CPU GPU temp,

I decide to have Ryzen 3600 + GTX 1660 Ti OC 6G,
will it overheat?

appreciate for any advice


----------



## cpasticcio82

*Info request for 5 HDDs and GPU inside Node 304*



Chrit said:


> I got the GTX 1060 Mini to see if I could have my cake and eat it and it turns out this case _can fit_ long GPU's _and_ a 5th HDD! (Just not a 6th. Bummer)
> 
> I was looking for ways to make a 6th happen, but the length between the end of the GPU and the front intake fan is shorter than that of a HDD.
> I could cut the plastic end off the GPU and drill holes in the hanger to screw into the side of the HDD, but 5 disks is probably enough...
> 
> In conclusion, the case falls short of a 6th HDD with a mITX GPU by about an inch! Hngggh!
> I did paint my I/O shield however...
> 
> Images of the GPU using the 6th HDD space below...
> 
> Image 1, Image 2, Image 3, Image 4, Image 5, Image 6
> 
> Given the age of the case, I am super impressed. Look forward to finishing my build.


I am not able to see the pictures mentioned/linked in this post. Not sure if it is because they are not available anymore or if it is only my problem.

Could anybody share them?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zemo

How are noise levels on this case with stock fans?
Should I replace these in order to get less noise or these are quiet?
For the reference, I plan to put 9900k, Noctua dh15s and Gainward 2080ti. Thanks


----------



## Kyle Nelson

Has anyone fit a GTX 20-series m-ITX GPU with all 6 HDD's installed?


----------



## Kyle Nelson

Zemo said:


> How are noise levels on this case with stock fans?
> Should I replace these in order to get less noise or these are quiet?
> For the reference, I plan to put 9900k, Noctua dh15s and Gainward 2080ti. Thanks




Stocks fans are really quiet, in my opinion. I'm running them at lowest voltage (basically silent at that speed) , with a Hyper 212 EVO, and getting idle CPU temps around 28 C.


----------



## Zemo

Kyle Nelson said:


> Stocks fans are really quiet, in my opinion. I'm running them at lowest voltage (basically silent at that speed) , with a Hyper 212 EVO, and getting idle CPU temps around 28 C.


Good to know thanks, I want to keep them as inaudible as possibile. I guess the same applies for the 14cm fan on the back.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Kyle Nelson said:


> Has anyone fit a GTX 20-series m-ITX GPU with all 6 HDD's installed?


Someone on Reddit told me it wasn't possible. At best you could get 5 HDDs. But the bigger problem is mITX boards have at max 4 SATA spots so you would have to use the PCI slot to expand.

Are you having to use low profile ram with the Hyper 212? Contemplating getting a Noctua, but I already have a Hyper 212. I'm worried about baking the HDDs with a GPU in the system.


----------



## cpasticcio82

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Someone on Reddit told me it wasn't possible. At best you could get 5 HDDs. But the bigger problem is mITX boards have at max 4 SATA spots so you would have to use the PCI slot to expand.


Not the Supermicro MBs.

Look at this one (the one I have):
https://www.ebay.it/itm/Combo-MB-CP...l-Xeon-D-1541-8-Core-2-1GHz-DDR4/124160347271

Simply the best board for the Node 304.

Cheers

PS The single PCI-E x16 is also fully bifurcatable (it means you can use it as 2 x8)... what could you desire more from a mini-ITX size? XD


----------



## Mullcom

Hi..

Here is my build. Not finish because of trubble to close the hood.

I trying to figure out how to gain 2mm more at Graphics Cards side and I am going to check if LIQUID FREEZER II 120 fits in to this build.

Hardware

Gigabyte X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI
AMD Ryzen 5 3600X 3.8 GHz 36MB
SSD SSD from Samsung (2x512GB)
Corsair 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3200MHz CL1617 
western digital HDD (1x2TB)
ASUS GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER DUAL EVO OC
Fractal Design vite

https://photos.app.goo.gl/d1sAYvXKFDZqxXnRA

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


You can see that after adding this video card it's a little space left for disks at that side. So one raket needs to go.. maybe if you find a Graphics Cards small in Length. Maybe I can work.


----------



## Kyle Nelson

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Someone on Reddit told me it wasn't possible. At best you could get 5 HDDs. But the bigger problem is mITX boards have at max 4 SATA spots so you would have to use the PCI slot to expand.
> 
> Are you having to use low profile ram with the Hyper 212? Contemplating getting a Noctua, but I already have a Hyper 212. I'm worried about baking the HDDs with a GPU in the system.



My Gigabyte H270N board has 6 SATA ports, but yeah I'm having a hell of a time finding a GPU shorter than 160mm. Yes, I've had to use low profile Corsair vengeance LPX, can confirm that Gskill Ripjaws won't fit (which is why I just picked up a Noctua NH-L9i).


----------



## cpasticcio82

Kyle Nelson said:


> My Gigabyte H270N board has 6 SATA ports, but yeah I'm having a hell of a time finding a GPU shorter than 160mm. Yes, I've had to use low profile Corsair vengeance LPX, can confirm that Gskill Ripjaws won't fit (which is why I just picked up a Noctua NH-L9i).


I was suggested this one as one of the shortest (GTX 1050 2GB GDDR5 - only 145 mm), still ok for normal use:

https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B01N8RLWKB/ref=ox_sc_act_title_7?smid=A8S1KWNUMXYCT&psc=1

Inno3D N1050-1SDV-E5CM GeForce GTX 1050 2GB GDDR5 graphics card - graphics cards (GeForce GTX 1050, 2 GB, GDDR5, 128 bit, 7680 x 4320 pixels, PCI Express x16 3.0)

Not sure if they do also more powerful versions with the same form factor.


----------



## Mullcom

cpasticcio82 said:


> I was suggested this one as one of the shortest (GTX 1050 2GB GDDR5 - only 145 mm), still ok for normal use:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B01N8RLWKB/ref=ox_sc_act_title_7?smid=A8S1KWNUMXYCT&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> Inno3D N1050-1SDV-E5CM GeForce GTX 1050 2GB GDDR5 graphics card - graphics cards (GeForce GTX 1050, 2 GB, GDDR5, 128 bit, 7680 x 4320 pixels, PCI Express x16 3.0)
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if they do also more powerful versions with the same form factor.


https://graphicscardhub.com/best-small-form-factor-graphics-card/

Here have you a bunch of cards.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## cpasticcio82

Mullcom said:


> https://graphicscardhub.com/best-small-form-factor-graphics-card/
> 
> Here have you a bunch of cards.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Yeah, I started also from that list checking the actual size of each card also when I was planning my build... but the only ones actually shorter than 160 mm were the Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070/1080 Mini ITX versions (if someone really like to have all the 6 bays available for 3,5" HDDs).

I ended up putting an Asus Turbo (the blower version) 2080 giving up on the 6th drive.

Then with some easy 3D printing other 4 SSDs can be easily added (schematics are available for those who might be interested) in case of need and in a pretty elegant fashion.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Kyle Nelson said:


> My Gigabyte H270N board has 6 SATA ports, but yeah I'm having a hell of a time finding a GPU shorter than 160mm. Yes, I've had to use low profile Corsair vengeance LPX, can confirm that Gskill Ripjaws won't fit (which is why I just picked up a Noctua NH-L9i).


Ahh true. I was thinking B450. 

Sucks to hear that the Gskill Ripjaws don't fit. I was hoping to pull some extra sticks from my main rig to throw in. I've got some Corsair LPX, but they're 16GB sticks and complete overkill


----------



## ombadboy

I've already got the Node 304, and looking to upgrade some of the components and would like your input on a few things please.

The following components will remain the same (from the current build):
- 4x 3.5" HDDs
- Corsair CX500 PSU
- Palit 1660 StormX GPU

Looking to upgrade with the following:
- Intel I9 9900k
- ASRock Z390 Phantom Gaming
- Corsair Vengeance LPX 32 GB DDR4-3200 Memory
- 2x Noctua NF-A9 PWM for front intake
- Noctua NF-A12x25 for back exhaust

I currently have the stock fans and an H60 (2018 edition) cooling my current CPU (4790k) with idle temps at around 38-40C and the hard drives hover around 40C (which are a bit too high for my liking). This is despite good cable management. 

Would the H60 suffice for the 9900k? If not, what would you recommend? I was looking at the Noctua NH-U14S, but not quite sure if that can fit in the Node 304 with 4x 3.5" drives. 

Any help appreciated


----------



## SlvrDragon50

ombadboy said:


> I've already got the Node 304, and looking to upgrade some of the components and would like your input on a few things please.
> 
> The following components will remain the same (from the current build):
> - 4x 3.5" HDDs
> - Corsair CX500 PSU
> - Palit 1660 StormX GPU
> 
> Looking to upgrade with the following:
> - Intel I9 9900k
> - ASRock Z390 Phantom Gaming
> - Corsair Vengeance LPX 32 GB DDR4-3200 Memory
> - 2x Noctua NF-A9 PWM for front intake
> - Noctua NF-A12x25 for back exhaust
> 
> I currently have the stock fans and an H60 (2018 edition) cooling my current CPU (4790k) with idle temps at around 38-40C and the hard drives hover around 40C (which are a bit too high for my liking). This is despite good cable management.
> 
> Would the H60 suffice for the 9900k? If not, what would you recommend? I was looking at the Noctua NH-U14S, but not quite sure if that can fit in the Node 304 with 4x 3.5" drives.
> 
> Any help appreciated


Noctua easily. Quieter and better cooler. 

I saw a build where someone was able to do it with the right connectors.

This post shows clearance: https://www.overclock.net/forum/50-...gn-node-304-owners-club-627.html#post24421160

Another build: 
https://imgur.com/a/gZNMnrl


----------



## exileut

I am back again after 2 years. inwin A1 fit the cpu and gpu but it was too hot. I am looking for a case very similar to this.
But with these differences:

1. Mesh front panel
2. 165mm CPU cooler support
3. 140mm front fan(GPU and usb still fit fine?)
4. 140mm rear fan
5. 308x57mm GPU support (site lists 310x45mm Max)

Thanks for the help


----------



## kpchrism

Finally took a risk in getting a full sized GPU: Gigabyte RX 5700 XT Gaming Oc. It fits the Node 304 but just barely. The issue is the thickness (50mm) as the fan nearest to the back of the case will scrape the exhaust grill.


----------



## claes

kpchrism said:


> Finally took a risk in getting a full sized GPU: Gigabyte RX 5700 XT Gaming Oc. It fits the Node 304 but just barely. The issue is the thickness (50mm) as the fan nearest to the back of the case will scrape the exhaust grill.



Looks like you could fix that by attaching some rubber to the chassis to push it away from the grill/make sure there isn’t anything pushing against the back of the GPU. That’s just good ol’ GPU sag, except horizontally.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr4g0nM4st3r

My Build is almost finished, only a proper cover for the lid is missing. 

The following hardware is installed:

- AORUS GeForce RTX™ 2080 Ti XTREME WATERFORCE 11G - Dual240mm Radiator with 1x Noctua 120mm x 15mm Fan & 1x Corsair ML120 PRO RGB LED 120 mm
- Intel I7-10700K - DEEPCOOL Captain 240Pro - Dual240mm Radiator with 2x Corsair ML120 PRO RGB LED 120 mm
- ROG STRIX Z490-I GAMING
- Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3200MHz C16 XMP 2.0 High Performance
- 2x Samsung MZ-V7S1T0BW 970 EVO Plus 1 TB NVMe M.2
- Seasonic FOCUS GX-650 80 Plus Gold

The upper part of the housing was modified to accommodate the two Dual240mm radiators.

More pictures will follow.


----------



## ssg-

Very nice build! Insane that you have managed to fit all that. How are the radiators attatched to the housing?


----------



## Highstrike

Hey guys, quick question

This case is awesome but with all 3 hdd cages filled with 3.5 hdds (so 6 hdds) what are my options for a video card?

I was looking at the 2060 stormx or pegasus, they both have a length of 168 mm/6.6 inches. (https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/geforce-rtx-2060.c3310)

Will it fit? I don't want to lose my disk space 

I saw the official specs "310 mm (when 2 HDD slots are removed; graphics cards longer than 170 mm will conflict with PSUs longer than 160 mm)" but nowhere do they say the length if you keep the last hdd bracket

Thanks!


----------



## Mullcom

Highstrike said:


> Hey guys, quick question
> 
> 
> 
> This case is awesome but with all 3 hdd cages filled with 3.5 hdds (so 6 hdds) what are my options for a video card?
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at the 2060 stormx or pegasus, they both have a length of 168 mm/6.6 inches. (https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/geforce-rtx-2060.c3310)
> 
> 
> 
> Will it fit? I don't want to lose my disk space
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the official specs "310 mm (when 2 HDD slots are removed; graphics cards longer than 170 mm will conflict with PSUs longer than 160 mm)" but nowhere do they say the length if you keep the last hdd bracket
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Don't know by Asus 1660super EVO don't. It's only 2mm to thick. And I was need to remove the disk bracket

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Highstrike

Mullcom said:


> Don't know by Asus 1660super EVO don't. It's only 2mm to thick. And I was need to remove the disk bracket
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Hey, thanks for the reply!
Found your asus 1660 super evo, but it's a 2 fan card, 3 slot design with a length of 242 mm/9.5 inches-> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/asus-dual-gtx-1660-super-evo.b7684

It's way way bigger, and yeah you had to remove 1 of the disk brackets.
I would like to not remove it at all if possible, I want to keep my disk space, not to mention my RAID array intact.

Therefore I'm interested if one of these little ****s will fit in the node 304 with all 3 disk brackets filled with 6x 3.5 hdds still inside.
- 2060 pegasus, 1 fan card, 2 slot design with a length of 168 mm/6.6 inches -> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/gainward-rtx-2060-pegasus.b6740
- 2060 stormx, 1 fan card, 2 slot design with a length of 168 mm/6.6 inches -> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/palit-rtx-2060-stormx.b6744


----------



## Karnivore

Looking into a Node 304 purchase now, but think i'll have to remove the exhaust fan to put in my FUMA 2. Would this be ok or should I take the exhaust fan out and mount it on the external side (if that's even possible...)


----------



## Some Tech Nub

Karnivore said:


> Looking into a Node 304 purchase now, but think i'll have to remove the exhaust fan to put in my FUMA 2. Would this be ok or should I take the exhaust fan out and mount it on the external side (if that's even possible...)


As long as the fuma 2 directs air out the back, it'll probably be fine. There aren't any mounting points for a 140mm fan externally.


----------



## Karnivore

Some Tech Nub said:


> As long as the fuma 2 directs air out the back, it'll probably be fine. There aren't any mounting points for a 140mm fan externally.


Thanks, i'm making the presumption purely from someone elses build I saw on Reddit:
https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/dgo71k/first_build_megalate_post/


----------



## harmar

Just finished my build:
Node 304
Asrock Z490M-ITXa (overkill)
Intel 10700
Intel
Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB
4x WD Red 8TB
2xWD 1TB Blue NVME
Dell 1060 (left over part, to be replaced with most likely a 5700XT)
Corsair SF600 


This build is being used as an HTPC for a jack of all trades. My NAS server running unraid, plex server, VR gaming, torrent client, potentially dev work, and I am sure quite a few other projects


----------



## Zemo

Any chance for this case to fit PNY GeForce RTX 2080 Ti XLR8 (314mm in length, dual slot, triple fan).
Its 4mm above the official specs, so any extension possible? Thanks


----------



## Logister

*Node 304 stock Fans*

Hello,

i´m thinking about to buy a Node 304 or a Cooler Master NR200. Its difficult to decide... 
What would you do and are the stock fans in the Node 304 really good and silent like premium fans from Noctua or Be Quiet or Noiseblocker?
Thank you so much


ps: it shall be a itx system, with 3400G, 16gb RAM, a ASRock A320M-ITX, one SSD, ONE HDD and maybe a Noctua NH 14S


----------



## Mullcom

Hello! 

If any of you have color code of node 403 white. Please share it. 

I need to add some after i modified my.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Deer87

Mullcom said:


> Don't know by Asus 1660super EVO don't. It's only 2mm to thick. And I was need to remove the disk bracket
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Hi Mullcom.

A quick question: Are you saying that the 47mm asus GPU fits into the 304 without issues? I have looked a lot on a Asus 1660 Super Strix, but I got a bit scared off by the 2 mm discrepancy


----------



## Mullcom

Deer87 said:


> Hi Mullcom.
> 
> A quick question: Are you saying that the 47mm asus GPU fits into the 304 without issues? I have looked a lot on a Asus 1660 Super Strix, but I got a bit scared off by the 2 mm discrepancy


I am working on modification for my node 304 becouse asus 1660 evo card. if you want that card you are in need to make modification both to card and the chassi.

i can send some image later so you see.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Deer87

Mullcom said:


> I am working on modification for my node 304 becouse asus 1660 evo card. if you want that card you are in need to make modification both to card and the chassi.
> 
> i can send some image later so you see.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Thanks, that would be cool. 
So you use a 53 mm wide 1660 Evo?

The lenght shouldn't be a problem for me, as I dont use the HDD brackets, but just use elastic band suspension (to negate vibrations - I hate noise)


----------



## Mullcom

Deer87 said:


> Thanks, that would be cool.
> So you use a 53 mm wide 1660 Evo?
> 
> The lenght shouldn't be a problem for me, as I dont use the HDD brackets, but just use elastic band suspension (to negate vibrations - I hate noise)


Hi. Here is some img and it was not 2mm. Its more 3-4mm.

I am in working progress to fix my case. But it get a bit slow. But soon I have the feet finish. And design of the cover to gpu is finish.

Waiting for sleeves and other items.























Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Deer87

Okay, thanks for the pics.
If you are using the 53 mm Evo card it's 8 mm above the recommended max width (45 mm), that gives me hope that I can fit a 47 mm card without too much trouble. I saw a guy on PC part picker who fitted a MSI 1660 Super gaming x into his 304. So I think I'll take my chances with the Strix. Otherwise I just have to admit defeat and get a MSI instead. 
Good luck with your rebuild, I would like to see the finished product


----------



## Mullcom

DUAL-GTX1660S-O6G-EVO｜Graphics Cards｜ASUS Global


Leveraging advanced cooling technologies derived from flagship graphics cards, the ASUS Dual series delivers the latest gaming experience in its purest form - the perfect choice for a well-balanced build.




www.asus.com





This gpu is that I have.
Dimensions
9.5 " x 5.1 " x 2.1 " Inch
24.2 x 13 x5.3 Centimeter
9.5 " x 5.1 " x 2.1 " Inch
24.2 x 13 x5.3 Centimeter


So rebuild my Cover for this...























Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Deer87

An ambitious project. I like it. If it's a success you should post a guide to it. Cause we won't be the last with this issue. The cards are getting fatter if they are to have an effective heatsink


----------



## Mullcom

Deer87 said:


> An ambitious project. I like it. If it's a success you should post a guide to it. Cause we won't be the last with this issue. The cards are getting fatter if they are to have an effective heatsink


I may release it when build is finished. 



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Droöom

Hello there!
I've got a question for you before buying a new GPU: *does a 2.2 slots fit into the Node 304 without problem?*

Actually I wanted to get a RTX 3080 but impossible to buy the FE. Only EVGA GeForce RTX 3080 XC3 is almost 2 slots.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Deer87

Droöom said:


> Hello there!
> I've got a question for you before buying a new GPU: *does a 2.2 slots fit into the Node 304 without problem?*
> 
> Actually I wanted to get a RTX 3080 but impossible to buy the FE. Only EVGA GeForce RTX 3080 XC3 is almost 2 slots.
> Thanks a lot!


I'm still looking at GPU, so I haven't gotten any first hand info, but a lot of reading up. 
Officially you can only fit 45 mm wide cards into the 304. I have seen a build on PCpartpicker with a 46 mm wide card, but as you can see on the thread, Mullcom, cannot fit a 53 mm card, so the hard limit is something inbetween. How wide is the card you are looking at?


----------



## Deer87

Dagobah said:


> The Demcifilter that I got for the case didn't work as expected. Probably added just 2–3mm more space, but the temps were actually 1–2 C higher! Am gonna go back to the original case filter.


Sorry for the necromancing, but I wanted to ask, if you are fitting a 50mm (x 286mm x114mm) gpu into the Node 304?


----------



## Serewa

Hello all.
Please help. Can I use GPU* INNO3D GEFORCE RTX 3070 TWIN X2 OC*
It is 2 slots but I guess it from ~50 to 54mm (cant find right data)
is it ok?


----------



## Serewa

Deer87 said:


> Sorry for the necromancing, but I wanted to ask, if you are fitting a 50mm (x 286mm x114mm) gpu into the Node 304?


did you find the answer?


----------



## Zerotex

Deer87 said:


> I'm still looking at GPU, so I haven't gotten any first hand info, but a lot of reading up.
> Officially you can only fit 45 mm wide cards into the 304. I have seen a build on PCpartpicker with a 46 mm wide card, but as you can see on the thread, Mullcom, cannot fit a 53 mm card, so the hard limit is something inbetween. How wide is the card you are looking at?


I got the EVGA RTX 3080 XC3 ULTRA and fits well inside node 304. Now I need to think about the thermals inside the case though. 

Problably I will have to mod with 2 extra fans for intake... 2x 120mm (1x Side 1x front top)

Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ieronymous

Hi

Since this case is receiving a lot of love (I have set it up for many of my clients) and also has some nice custom mod-builds I was wondering if someone done or thought of it to make a hole in the front panel and put one or two hot swap backplanes (vertical form) like this for example (for sure it could fit 6) Hot Swap Backplane and transform the case like this one in the front (of course the 2 front fans will be removed for good) SilvCS280 (which of course takes 2.5inch instead of 3,5)
For that to happen it needs (if it fits - anyone with the case can measure it) the hot swap chassis to have 2 points that attach it to the node case. Those would be the middle upper iron bar and the uppe front r metal little plate. That would transform the case into another level of beauty and usedness at the same time

PS I dont know either if the hot swap chassis would fit vertically or it would hit the metal plate used for the psu. That might be a issue too

Merry Christmas by the way and a healthier new year


----------



## Mullcom

so for those who need a little more space for their graphics card, I am almost done with a solution for those who have a 3d printer at home.

I have now printed out my part and hopefully I will be able to assemble it this weekend.






























Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Deer87

Zerotex said:


> I got the EVGA RTX 3080 XC3 ULTRA and fits well inside node 304. Now I need to think about the thermals inside the case though.
> 
> Problably I will have to mod with 2 extra fans for intake... 2x 120mm (1x Side 1x front top)
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


Thanks  I cannot see its exact width anywhere but the profile pic indicates its similar to the Sapphire 5600 XT pulse that i just ordered. I'll write whether it fits when it arrives.


----------



## Deer87

Serewa said:


> did you find the answer?


Not yet, but i have taken a chance and bought the Sapphire 5600xt Pulse. It has a width of 46,5 mm, so we will see if it fits


----------



## TikusTakusen

Serewa said:


> Hello all.
> Please help. Can I use GPU* INNO3D GEFORCE RTX 3070 TWIN X2 OC*
> It is 2 slots but I guess it from ~50 to 54mm (cant find right data)
> is it ok?


might be a tight squeeze up against the powersupply cables, but if you cable manage there is a chance, since the max supported gpu length is 311mm. i personally have a msi 2070 ventus which is 226mm long and i am right up against the cables.


----------



## Lenny-t

Lenny-t said:


> Finally got everything in my sweet Node 304!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable mess 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything stuffed in and cable managed (whatever cable management was possible)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case closed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to my dinosaur Antec Nine Hundred:


It's been 7 years so it was more than time for an upgrade!
I did however over the last years upgrade my GPU a few times - Started with an AMD R9 280X, then moved to AMD RX 570 to end with an RX 5700 XT.

But this week I took my old Z97 - i5 4690k platform out and upgraded my Node 304 with the following candy:

AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, keeping it cool with a Mugen 5 Rev B.
ASUS ROG Strix B550-I Gaming
32GB DDR4-3600
AMD Radeon RX 6700 XT

I love how the Mugen 5 fits with a 1mm gap with the rear exhaust fan!

What a difference this upgrade makes, games are 144+ fps again!


----------



## hdpcgamer2001

Nice upgrade 

I read that the 5800X is a very hot running chip so what temps are you getting inside the Node 304 paired with the Mugen 5?


----------



## Lenny-t

hdpcgamer2001 said:


> Nice upgrade
> 
> I read that the 5800X is a very hot running chip so what temps are you getting inside the Node 304 paired with the Mugen 5?


True, my 5800X is now between 85-90c in Cinebench, and throttling down to 4.3 ghz. Luckily there are enough guides to tweak the temperatures down (and get boost even higher) so I am going to spend some time on that.


----------



## mananoy

has anyone here tried using a Core 500 top cover on the node 304? without mods?


----------



## kevindd992002

What would be the best bang for the buck cooler that I need to use for a i3-10100 on a node 304 case and an asrock h570m-itx case?


----------



## kevindd992002

For the drives in this cage, would it be better to use a right-angled or a straight SATA connector? If I were to use an HBA card (Dell H310), how long of an SFF-8087 to SATA cable bundle should I need to make everything neat?


----------



## BunnyBoy

Greetings! Has anyone fit a MSI Gaming Trio Z 3070 in the node 304? MSI website says it is a 56mm. I am just waiting on some other parts. Will post photos of the build! Cheers


----------



## BunnyBoy

Zerotex said:


> I got the EVGA RTX 3080 XC3 ULTRA and fits well inside node 304. Now I need to think about the thermals inside the case though.
> 
> Problably I will have to mod with 2 extra fans for intake... 2x 120mm (1x Side 1x front top)
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


Hi can you post some photos of your GPU inside the Node304 please?


----------



## tbar44

Does anyone know where to get replacement HDD screws? I bought mine second hand a year or so back, and have just gotten round to filling the third drive bay and realised it only came with 16 of the 24 screws.


----------



## mudblood72

tbar44 said:


> Does anyone know where to get replacement HDD screws? I bought mine second hand a year or so back, and have just gotten round to filling the third drive bay and realised it only came with 16 of the 24 screws.


I actually contacted Fractal Design for the Accessory kit for the case. They sent me the entire kit and all I had to do was pay for shipping! Go through the support page on the Fractal Design website.


----------



## tbar44

mudblood72 said:


> I actually contacted Fractal Design for the Accessory kit for the case. They sent me the entire kit and all I had to do was pay for shipping! Go through the support page on the Fractal Design website.


I have done this now, many thanks for the advice!


----------



## Eastman

Has anyone been able to order spare part HDD drive cage for the node 304? I can’t find them anywhere to purchase.


----------



## raynold

Will a Flex-ATX motherboard fit in the case?


----------



## Neccros

Anyone know a source for replacement rubber feet for the 304??? lost one and it doesnt sit right...


----------



## iSilenT1337

I found this thread now after having Node 304 for a year now, so I have to reply finally. So hardware inside my Node 304:
Motherboard Gigabyte B550i AORUS PRO AX
CPU AMD Ryzen 5 5600x at stock speed
CPU cooler Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO
RAM Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB 3200MHz (going to upgrade to 32GB 3600MHz CL16 soon)
GPU Inno3D nVidia RTX 3080Ti
PSU Corsair SF750 750W
2TB Samsung 970 EVO Plus M.2 NVME

I've hooked this bad boy to my living room TV, Samsung 65" QLED with 120Hz panel. I play on couch using Corsair K63 keyboard paired with K63 Lapboard and Razer Basilisk X Hyperspeed mouse.

Never been happier with my builds and I've done them alot.

Edit: Forgot to mention that the whole living room is equipped with Philips Hue lights. Ceiling has 2 lights that sync with upper part of screen, 3 surrounding walls are lit with 11 metres of Philips Hue light strip that is synced to left, right and bottom of the screen. Also have 3 Hue Play light bars behind the TV. It's awesome to game when the whole room lives with the scenes.


----------



## benniebeeker

iSilenT1337 said:


> I found this thread now after having Node 304 for a year now, so I have to reply finally. So hardware inside my Node 304:
> Motherboard Gigabyte B550i AORUS PRO AX
> CPU AMD Ryzen 5 5600x at stock speed
> CPU cooler Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO
> RAM Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB 3200MHz (going to upgrade to 32GB 3600MHz CL16 soon)
> GPU Inno3D nVidia RTX 3080Ti
> PSU Corsair SF750 750W
> 2TB Samsung 970 EVO Plus M.2 NVME
> 
> I've hooked this bad boy to my living room TV, Samsung 65" QLED with 120Hz panel. I play on couch using Corsair K63 keyboard paired with K63 Lapboard and Razer Basilisk X Hyperspeed mouse.
> 
> Never been happier with my builds and I've done them alot.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention that the whole living room is equipped with Philips Hue lights. Ceiling has 2 lights that sync with upper part of screen, 3 surrounding walls are lit with 11 metres of Philips Hue light strip that is synced to left, right and bottom of the screen. Also have 3 Hue Play light bars behind the TV. It's awesome to game when the whole room lives with the scenes.


Do you have any pictures of the PSU mounted and the cable management of the video card? I have a node 304 that I want to re-use with a 3090 ti (founders edition) and am curious about what power supply people are using these days. My 6 year old seasonic is only 650 watts and it won't push a 3090.


----------



## xxxmoscoxxx

benniebeeker said:


> Do you have any pictures of the PSU mounted and the cable management of the video card? I have a node 304 that I want to re-use with a 3090 ti (founders edition) and am curious about what power supply people are using these days. My 6 year old seasonic is only 650 watts and it won't push a 3090.


You may search for some sfx psu: they will leave more room for a bigger Vga


----------



## Deer87

iSilenT1337 said:


> I found this thread now after having Node 304 for a year now, so I have to reply finally. So hardware inside my Node 304:
> Motherboard Gigabyte B550i AORUS PRO AX
> CPU AMD Ryzen 5 5600x at stock speed
> CPU cooler Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO
> RAM Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB 3200MHz (going to upgrade to 32GB 3600MHz CL16 soon)
> GPU Inno3D nVidia RTX 3080Ti
> PSU Corsair SF750 750W
> 2TB Samsung 970 EVO Plus M.2 NVME
> 
> I've hooked this bad boy to my living room TV, Samsung 65" QLED with 120Hz panel. I play on couch using Corsair K63 keyboard paired with K63 Lapboard and Razer Basilisk X Hyperspeed mouse.
> 
> Never been happier with my builds and I've done them alot.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention that the whole living room is equipped with Philips Hue lights. Ceiling has 2 lights that sync with upper part of screen, 3 surrounding walls are lit with 11 metres of Philips Hue light strip that is synced to left, right and bottom of the screen. Also have 3 Hue Play light bars behind the TV. It's awesome to game when the whole room lives with the scenes.


What gpu is it exactly? I tried looking up the Inno3d 3080ti and i can see a few variants.
Im mostly concerned with the thickness of the card.
Thanks in advance

Edit: i found it - 2slot


----------



## Deer87

raynold said:


> Will a Flex-ATX motherboard fit in the case?


I doubt it. Im pretty sure its mITX only and i dont recall there being a lot of spare space in width or length. But what are the dimesions of your mobo?


----------



## Stubing!

*Please Add Me*

Just bought a used Node 304 on eBay but didn't notice from the photos that it was missing two drive trays and seller apparently doesn't have them. Fractal is unable to help as I live in the US and they don't have a channel for selling parts here. If anyone would be willing to sell me trays or offer suggestions on where I might get some I would be very appreciative. Also if anyone is willing to take a couple minutes and provide a "product suggestion" for the US on this form Contact us encouraging them to improve support in the US that could be helpful over the longer term.


----------

